# ***April Sweet Peas 2011*** join here (48 babies born)



## Tasha360

HI girls well i hope nobody minds me making this thread, i havent seen one already going. Got my BFP 2 days ago and im sure there are going to be many more appearing in the next few weeks, thought we could keep track of things here. 
If you want to post your name and due date ill make a list

Heres the code for the april sweet peas logo in your siggy. 

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg[/IMG*]

Just take out the last * and paste it into your signature.

Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months!! x:baby::crib::baby: 


[CENTER] [B][U]1st April [/U][/B]

Tasha360 :baby: :baby: [COLOR="Blue"][COLOR="Magenta"]Ruby May[/COLOR] and Harley Jack born @ 10.15am and 10.28am on 12.3.11 5lbs10oz and 5lbs6.5oz[/COLOR]
Mrs AJ
keekee
CandyApple19
preggo1979
Raen
HCB
Ema_o
lavenderlaura [COLOR="Blue"]Alfie james born 26/03/11 9lbs 10oz[/COLOR] 
mylilpeanut
QueenMummyToBe :blue:
SamLandD :blue:

[B][U]2nd April[/U] [/B]

yummimummy
Gem987
kirsty3
stephwiggy
m&me :pink:
CharmedKirsty [COLOR="blue"]Leo Alfie on 28/03/11 at 2:03am 6lbs2[/COLOR]
2ndtimeAbz [COLOR="Blue"]Nathan born 10/4/11 weighing 8lb 9oz[/COLOR]
berryblue29
kennyb :baby::baby: [COLOR="Blue"]Samuel (Sam) Phillip Kenny [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]and[/COLOR] [COLOR="Magenta"]Lucy Rose Kenny[/COLOR] [COLOR="blue"]born at 16.45 and 16.58 on 19th March 2011 6lb and 4lb 12 oz[/COLOR][B]

[U]3rd April[/U][/B]

CottlestonPie[COLOR="blue"] Toby born 31/3/11 at12.11pm 7lbs 1oz[/COLOR]
heathtreat
parkgirl
luvmyangel[COLOR="Magenta"] Avery Hope born at 12:10 pm on march 13th 7lbs 3oz[/COLOR]
alynn6758
Newbie Mommie

[B][U]4th April[/U][/B]

HippieJess
Blu10
maybebaby2011
DollPosse
amberdawn723
LJanes
MommyMika [COLOR="Blue"]Malachi born 6/04/11[/COLOR]
jeffsar :angel:
xCookieDough
SummerRaine
OneProudMommy
sb22 [COLOR="Magenta"]Tori born on 8/4/11 weighing 6lb 11oz[/COLOR] 
x-Rainbow-x [COLOR="Blue"]Benjamin William born on 8/03/11 @ 1.00am 5lbs2oz[/COLOR]

[B][U]5th April[/U][/B]

Casey-Jones
KittenKat
cole2009
cosmotbear :yellow:
Cuddle-Bug
daisy31
courtney89
caro103 [COLOR="blue"]Alexander Daniel Martin born 13/4/11 at 11.55pm[/COLOR]
wishingonastar

[B][U]6th April[/U][/B]

natz123
MissJ
camishantel [COLOR="Blue"]Caleb Matthew born on 18/03/11 @ 1:26pm 7lbs 8oz[/COLOR]
Aaisrie :angel:
hanelei
lostnconfused
nina2011 :pink:
JWandBump [COLOR="magenta"]Emily Jane born 8/4/11 at 5.07pm weighing 8lbs[/COLOR]
TropicalFruit :blue:

[B][U]7th April[/U][/B]

Jamaicabride
Jaymes
kimbowee [COLOR="Magenta"]baby girl born on 10/04/11 weighing 7lb 11oz[/COLOR]
kaygee
MissFox [COLOR="Magenta"]Serenity Rose born 11/4/11 at 11:21pm weighing 8lbs0.4oz[/COLOR]
Jenny78xo
Tina_TTC2
MrsSpongebob
CrazyBird [COLOR="Blue"]George born 19/04/11 weighing 8lb3.5oz[/COLOR]

[B][U]8th April[/U][/B]

XSunshineMumX :angel:
babydancing
bernina [COLOR="Magenta"]Elizabeth born on 11/04/11at 8.16am weighing 6lb 13oz[/COLOR]
hopeful2010
Lucy0945
moomoo [COLOR="magenta"]Florence Eliza born 18/04/11 weighing 6lb 7oz[/COLOR]
Disco Diva
welshmummy2be
lavenderlaura
JustScared
juhesihcaa
lyndsey37 :pink:
kierley [COLOR="Blue"]Byron born 27/3/11 at 2.16pm 6lbs 5oz[/COLOR]
vetti1979 :pink:
Nev23

[B][U]9th April[/U][/B]

JazzyCat [COLOR="magenta"]Jaydyn Marie born April 6/4/11 5:28am weighing 7lbs 13oz[/COLOR]
+tivethoughts
nictickle19
JaneyRetro
DogCrazy
jenwigan
mommy2be2011 :blue:
Ginger84 [COLOR="Blue"]Riley Jack was born on 10/4/11, at 1.27pm, weighing 7lb 9oz[/COLOR]
Dobchops
mumov2
megan09 :pink:
HayleyAnn :yellow:

[B][U]10th April[/U][/B]

Emmea12uk
sallysaunders
dundee_huni
happy-evie [COLOR="blue"]baby boy born 31/03/11 at 10.37am 6lbs 13oz[/COLOR]
BigPoppa192
michmash
beaniebaby11
shelli4216

[B][U]11th[/U][/B]

wisdom
mummytotwo :angel:
noileena
ncmommy :angel:
camerashy [COLOR="Magenta"]Aimee born 17/4/11 at 3.55pm weighing 8lb 3oz[/COLOR]
chittychis
stomp110
cola pops [COLOR="Magenta"]Lucy Eve born 24/4/11 at 3.22am weighing 8lb 4.5oz[/COLOR]
x Alanna x :blue:


[B][U]12th[/U][/B]

nadira037
Cornbread
Soulshaken [COLOR="RoyalBlue"][COLOR="Blue"]Dean Timothy Schlener was born 13/4/11 at 1:42am[/COLOR][/COLOR] 
chelseaharvey
UkCath [COLOR="Magenta"]Holly Jeane Bradley born 12/4/11 at 4:36[/COLOR]
SazzleR [COLOR="RoyalBlue"][COLOR="Blue"]Rex Charlie born 20/04/11 at 7.41am weighing 9lb 1.5oz[/COLOR][/COLOR]
Mommy2Gabe :blue:: 
lisaed [COLOR="blue"]Thomas born 10/4/11 weighing 8lbs4oz[/COLOR]


[B][U]13th[/U][/B]

MrsMay
mich1122
JakesMummy [COLOR="Magenta"]Amelia grace born 21/4/11 at 20.26 weighing 7lb 13 oz[/COLOR]
wantabbygrl
zoella
jessop27 [COLOR="Blue"]Ritchie Michael born 22/04/11 at 06:19 weighing 8lb 0.5oz [/COLOR]
helen1234 [COLOR="RoyalBlue"][COLOR="Blue"]Ollie jack born 4/4/11 7:35am weighing 9lb 5 1/2 ozs[/COLOR][/COLOR]
bobo83
xxsweetkisses



[B][U][B]14th[/U][/B]

0400772
Liltyjo
lilbean
Shellyb
jollymum

[B][U]15th[/U][/B]

smeej [COLOR="Magenta"]Eva Kate born on 06/04/11 at 4.04 pm weighing 8lbs 7oz[/COLOR]
reedsgirl1138 [COLOR="Blue"]Gunner Elisha born 29/03/11 at 8:41am 8lbs 4oz[/COLOR]
Gemie :pink:
lulu4279
waiting_on_#3
A43
Beadette
animalcracker
Psalms 139
oleander
Kellylooloo
lauraaimee05 :pink:
RiRi :yellow:
noobie [COLOR="Blue"]Luke born 15/4/11 weighing 6lb12oz[/COLOR]

[B][U]16th[/U][/B]

croydongirl
april24april
moonmama :angel:
angelica191
Widget
essie0828
ERINANNA
MADLYTTC
P.L.D 
pinkmonki 
Minx
gertrude :yellow:
lilgemsy [COLOR="Blue"]oliver daniel jones born 07/04/2011 @ 6.40pm weighing 5lb3.5oz [/COLOR]

[B][U]17th[/U][/B]

serendippy :angel:
bumski :angel:
Tor
simmy85
drucella
loopy82 [COLOR="magenta"]Matilda Alice born at 11.27 12/4/11 weighing 7lbs11.5oz[/COLOR]
Elliesmummy 
AmethystDream :blue:

[B][U]18th[/U][/B]

Tabby_GSC
mommyof_4
Pippin
cheree89
louiselou
Cupcake1979
laura3103 [COLOR="blue"]Grayson born 22/04/11 at 17.26 weighing 6lb 14oz[/COLOR]
DanaBump [COLOR="magenta"]Abbygael Leeann Marie born 13/4/11 at 317pm weighing 7 lbs 1 oz[/COLOR]
Saturn
Emmy'sMommy [COLOR="Magenta"]Ava born on 11/04/11 at 12:32pm weighing 6lbs 11oz[/COLOR]
peakydon :pink:


[B][U]19th[/U][/B]

Failpolish
flump1
mommy2lexi
XxGemmaXX
claire4291
chocojen :blue:

[B]
[U]20th[/U][/B]

needafriend
littlebean201
Nat77
Cherbare
noobie
Mummy2Angel :blue:


[B][U]21st[/U][/B]

NicoleB
madcatwoman
cupcakemomma
happybeany
caRISSasBump
bluetattoo :pink:
PeanutBean [COLOR="Magenta"]Indigo May born 24/04/11 at 4.30pm weighing 6lb 10oz[/COLOR]
tas1 :blue:
[B]
[U]22nd[/U][/B]

Kapow
MissRamejkis
enniejennie:angel:
babybefore30 [COLOR="Blue"]Daniel born 21/04/11 at 03.16 weighing 7lbs3oz[/COLOR]
TigerFeet
vbaby3 :pink:
N.B.Dolly
MrsBandEgglet 
Rachel.P :angel:
Buttons13

[B][U]23rd[/U][/B]

bubba no.1 :yellow:

[B][U]24th[/U][/B]

golddust
petitpas :angel:
CaseyBaby718 [COLOR="Magenta"]Josaphine Maria Bingham born 8/04/11 weighing 7lbs 1oz at 10:40pm[/COLOR]
Tryingfora4th
Princess-East
jenfen
ettegirb21

[B][U]25th[/U][/B]

Minkdanger
ms_manduhh
poppymist
Mrs-C
ChristyKay
Harleyy 
MissMaternal :angel:
miyu
grnmnsgo
izzys_girl :blue:
happy_hayley [COLOR="Magenta"]Poppie Jean born 26/4/11 at 13.59 weighing 7lb 1.5oz[/COLOR]

[B][U]
26th [/U][/B]

josy0710
Mumsymummy
prgirl_cesca
MelReb :pink:
Miss.Miffy [COLOR="blue"]ollie morgan born 13/4/11 at 10.07am[/COLOR] 
jackiea85 :blue:
hjh_1987 [COLOR="Blue"]Charlie James born 19/04/11 at 22.24 weighing 7lb 13oz[/COLOR]


[B][U]27th[/U][/B]

Mrmojo1971
Berniep
sammy1bby
BrandiCanucks :yellow:


[B][U]
28th[/U][/B]

stardust22 :angel:
swanny
Charliemarina
Kirsty-louise


[B][U]29th[/U][/B]


mostlyharmlss
ilovelife
jaffacake
MommaLoves
herm2011:blue:

[B][U]30th[/U][/B]

blutea
finallyprego [COLOR="Magenta"]Neviah Makayla born 1/4/11 at 12.41 weighing 6lb 3oz[/COLOR]
tomo69
msq
AreIn83[/CENTER]


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow! April babys already! 
I'm a march mummy but just wanted to say hi and congrats to all the April mummies :) :) :)


----------



## Tanikit

Hi and congrats to all the new April Mummies! Wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy. I'm also due in March - when the May thread arrives you'll know why we are so excited :)


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya i'm due April 8th :D xxx


----------



## Breezy

WOW I can't believe the April mommies are here already! Congrats!!


----------



## gemm

wow congrats all April mamas!!! :) (sorry i'm a March mama too!) :hugs:


----------



## MissBroody

OMG you're having another already?! Congrats!! Was Demi an April Sweetpea? My Harrison was - wow can't believe theres an April 2011 thread going already 
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm 3rd April same as you Tasha! x


----------



## Tasha360

MissBroody said:


> OMG you're having another already?! Congrats!! Was Demi an April Sweetpea? My Harrison was - wow can't believe theres an April 2011 thread going already
> xx

Yes i am lol, will defo have my hands full. Demi was due on 16th but born on the 9th so yeah she was an april sweet pea too xx


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm 3rd April same as you Tasha! x

yay congrats xx


----------



## Tasha360

XSunshineMumX said:


> Heya i'm due April 8th :D xxx

Hi hun congrats to you xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> Heya i'm due April 8th :D xxx
> 
> Hi hun congrats to you xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, you too! H&H 9 months :flower: xx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Tasha360 said:


> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> Heya i'm due April 8th :D xxx
> 
> Hi hun congrats to you xxClick to expand...

Thank-you :D

How are you feeling?xxx


----------



## Tasha360

im feeling fine no morning sickness or anything as yet. Just mega tired but that could be because i still have to do a night feed with LO. How about all you girls? When did you test? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I tested on thursday with an internet cheapie and thought I saw something buy wasn't sure. Then I got 3 positive tests on friday morning. How about you?

My OH wants an age gap similar to what your LO and your lil bean will have. Perhaps even a smaller gap. I'm still debating whether that's a good idea hehe xx


----------



## Tasha360

i tested friday but keep doing one every day lol just to make sure xx


----------



## MissBroody

Wouldn't it be mad if your LO was 6 days late and shared a b'day with Demi lol Are you hoping for another boy, another girl or really don't care? xx


----------



## Tasha360

MissBroody said:


> Wouldn't it be mad if your LO was 6 days late and shared a b'day with Demi lol Are you hoping for another boy, another girl or really don't care? xx

yeah lol i hadnt thought of that. Im not bothered what we have. Its going to be the last too so i think e will keep it a surprise. Are you having any more soon? xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Can i Join??

i was the original holder of the March Mummies thread , but unfortunately ended in mc :cry:

i was amazingly lucky enough to get my :bfp: yesterday , my edd at the moment is the 5th April

Alex was born on the 16th of April but was 5 weeks early , so i might end up being a march mummy after all :happydance:

looking forwards to talking to everyone!! im feeling very positive this time!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> Can i Join??
> 
> i was the original holder of the March Mummies thread , but unfortunately ended in mc :cry:
> 
> i was amazingly lucky enough to get my :bfp: yesterday , my edd at the moment is the 5th April
> 
> Alex was born on the 16th of April but was 5 weeks early , so i might end up being a march mummy after all :happydance:
> 
> looking forwards to talking to everyone!! im feeling very positive this time!!!

of course congrats hun. I have a feeling i may end up to be a march mummy too, jaimee was born on his EDD and Demi was 7 days early. Good on you feeling positive i am too. I had a mmc with twins before i had Demi. Ill add you to the list xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oh no my digi battery ran out :cry: :rofl:

i was looking at it like hourly hahaha!


----------



## 2016

I am a December/January M2B but it always makes me smile when I see the new Monthly teams start up! Congratulations to all of you! :yipee: I think April is an awesome time to have a bubba.


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> oh no my digi battery ran out :cry: :rofl:
> 
> i was looking at it like hourly hahaha!


lmao ive never used them x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its ok i got one more in the house im saving for when im over 5 weeks

i dunno if its phycological but ive needed to pee a zillion times today!


----------



## natz123

wahooo an April thread  I am due 6th April! Congrats to you all. Lets hope we all keep hold of our bubbas xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Tasha360 said:


> MissBroody said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be mad if your LO was 6 days late and shared a b'day with Demi lol Are you hoping for another boy, another girl or really don't care? xx
> 
> yeah lol i hadnt thought of that. Im not bothered what we have. Its going to be the last too so i think e will keep it a surprise. Are you having any more soon? xxClick to expand...

I would love to ttc again right now lol but we have to wait a minimum of a year because of uni :( Can't wait to do it all again. When are you announcing it? Dw I'll keep schtum on FB :thumbup: I'm so jealous, I wanna be back in first tri with my 2nd :haha:
xx


----------



## CandyApple19

I'm due 1st april, until my dating scan says so otherwise :) xxxxxxxxx

also is this a coinsidence...? my partners pet nickname for me is 'sweetpea' :O lol!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> its ok i got one more in the house im saving for when im over 5 weeks
> 
> i dunno if its phycological but ive needed to pee a zillion times today!

i have no symptoms yet, i would feel better if i did. Am i mad wishing myself to feel sick lmao xx


----------



## Tasha360

natz123 said:


> wahooo an April thread  I am due 6th April! Congrats to you all. Lets hope we all keep hold of our bubbas xxx

Added you to the list and congratulations. I hope we do!! xxx


----------



## Tasha360

CandyApple19 said:


> I'm due 1st april, until my dating scan says so otherwise :) xxxxxxxxx
> 
> also is this a coinsidence...? my partners pet nickname for me is 'sweetpea' :O lol!!!!!!

Added you, wow that is coincidence. My date stayed the same when i had my son and i was put back 1 day when i had my daughter xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

id like to be due april 1st :D my son was born jan 1st but was due jan 12th :)


----------



## Tasha360

MissBroody said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissBroody said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be mad if your LO was 6 days late and shared a b'day with Demi lol Are you hoping for another boy, another girl or really don't care? xx
> 
> yeah lol i hadnt thought of that. Im not bothered what we have. Its going to be the last too so i think e will keep it a surprise. Are you having any more soon? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I would love to ttc again right now lol but we have to wait a minimum of a year because of uni :( Can't wait to do it all again. When are you announcing it? Dw I'll keep schtum on FB :thumbup: I'm so jealous, I wanna be back in first tri with my 2nd :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

ohh i see. Im going to start training as a midwife when i can which is why i wanted my children fairly close together so there will be no more disturbancies and time off etc. Im going to look at doing some courses at home in the meantime. Im going to try and hold off announcing it for as long as i can because i dont fancy all the snide and sarcastic remarks with still being quite young and having 3 kids. xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

how old are u tasha? i'm 20 this yr and this will be my 2nd. :)


----------



## Tasha360

i was 21 on 16th July. Not vey often you find people our age with more than one xx


----------



## CandyApple19

not at all :D i think its nice having more young mummies.


----------



## babydancing

Hi girls! I got my BFP at 3 am this morning! My EDD is April 8th. I have a 3yr old DD and have had 5 m/c's. Praying this one sticks!!! I am feeling very positive :) Congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## CandyApple19

wohooo congrats baby :D thats ace news.


----------



## Tasha360

babydancing said:


> Hi girls! I got my BFP at 3 am this morning! My EDD is April 8th. I have a 3yr old DD and have had 5 m/c's. Praying this one sticks!!! I am feeling very positive :) Congratulations to all of you!!

yay congrats hope this one sticks. What were you doing testing at 3am lmao? ill add you now xx


----------



## babydancing

CandyApple19 said:


> wohooo congrats baby :D thats ace news.


Thanks! I am super excited! Hope we all have sticky beans!:happydance:


----------



## Jamaicabride

Hello can you add me to April 7th, just found out today after having a mmc a year ago.......lots of baby dust to all mummies!


----------



## CandyApple19

well im getting bfps with diluted wee so im feeling very confident :D


----------



## caro103

Hi ladies, just got my BFP tonight at 11dpo! EDD is 7th April at the mo, woohoo! It is alright if I join you?

Here's to a H&H 9 months to us all.

So excited this is my 1st bubba and 1st bfp so hope its a sticky! All feels very surreal at the moment, except for sore sore bb's! hehe xx


----------



## caro103

btw candy so glad that spotting turned out to be nothing hun! :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations girls xxxx

We have took a few pictures today of alex holding my HPT's and have got him to draw on some cards (massive task as he kept eating they crayon :rofl:) im gonna wait till after my scan then make some cards up to tell close family from alex announcing that he has a little brother or sister on the way!!

because of problems with Phoebe i will get a scan at around the 6/7 week mark x


----------



## babydancing

Tasha360 said:


> babydancing said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I got my BFP at 3 am this morning! My EDD is April 8th. I have a 3yr old DD and have had 5 m/c's. Praying this one sticks!!! I am feeling very positive :) Congratulations to all of you!!
> 
> yay congrats hope this one sticks. What were you doing testing at 3am lmao? ill add you now xxClick to expand...

Haha...I have no idea what woke me up, but once I was awake I just thought, what the heck- gotta pee anyway...I'll test! Then I woke my hubby up, so I didn't have to freak out by myself :)


----------



## caro103

Haha, you must be knackered now! bet that was the best way hubby's been woken up in a while :D


----------



## Tasha360

Jamaicabride said:


> Hello can you add me to April 7th, just found out today after having a mmc a year ago.......lots of baby dust to all mummies!

Added:thumbup: Congrats to you xx


----------



## Tasha360

CandyApple19 said:


> well im getting bfps with diluted wee so im feeling very confident :D

thans great news think i might do another :haha: xx


----------



## Tasha360

caro103 said:


> Hi ladies, just got my BFP tonight at 11dpo! EDD is 7th April at the mo, woohoo! It is alright if I join you?
> 
> Here's to a H&H 9 months to us all.
> 
> So excited this is my 1st bubba and 1st bfp so hope its a sticky! All feels very surreal at the moment, except for sore sore bb's! hehe xx

added you too:thumbup: it will feel very real when your living in the toilet in a few weeks :haha: congrats hun xx


----------



## CandyApple19

lmao i stil cant get over it, its even better now the spotting has gone and my symptoms feel stronger every few days, i cant help but smile :D


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> congratulations girls xxxx
> 
> We have took a few pictures today of alex holding my HPT's and have got him to draw on some cards (massive task as he kept eating they crayon :rofl:) im gonna wait till after my scan then make some cards up to tell close family from alex announcing that he has a little brother or sister on the way!!
> 
> because of problems with Phoebe i will get a scan at around the 6/7 week mark x

thats a lovely idea, i might steal it lol xx


----------



## caro103

Jamaicabride said:


> Hello can you add me to April 7th, just found out today after having a mmc a year ago.......lots of baby dust to all mummies!

ooh a due date buddy! hope this one is a sticky for you hun! :D xx


----------



## Tasha360

wow look how many there is already xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> congratulations girls xxxx
> 
> We have took a few pictures today of alex holding my HPT's and have got him to draw on some cards (massive task as he kept eating they crayon :rofl:) im gonna wait till after my scan then make some cards up to tell close family from alex announcing that he has a little brother or sister on the way!!
> 
> because of problems with Phoebe i will get a scan at around the 6/7 week mark x
> 
> thats a lovely idea, i might steal it lol xxClick to expand...

feel free too, we told everyone the same day as we tested last time , but this time we are going to "try" and wait till at least the first scan x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Has anyone Started a Journal yet ???

heres mine if u wanna come say hi !

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...snowball-pinksnowballs-pregnancy-journal.html

its carried on from last month


----------



## CandyApple19

i dardent start mine!


----------



## Tasha360

ooh ill have a look. ive never done a journal wouldnt know where to start xx


----------



## kenziesmommy

i just got my bfp today i will be due april 8th!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx


----------



## Tasha360

kenziesmommy said:


> i just got my bfp today i will be due april 8th!!!

added there are 3 april 8th mommys already! xx


----------



## kenziesmommy

wow three already! wow


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Congrats to all the other April due date ladies :D

Can't believe how many there are already. I share the same due date as two ladies already :D

So what is everybody thinking about sex? Do you think boy or girl and will you be finding out?xxx


----------



## HippieJess

Hi Ladies,

Could I be added to the list? My due date should be April 4th. 
So far I've taken 4 different tests over the last two days and all have been positive. I'm just in total shock! This is will be my first baby and its my first BFP. I don't feel pregnant so I guess that's why I'm having a hard time believing it. 

H & H 9 months to all of us! :flower:


----------



## Mrs AJ

Hello April mommies!!!! I'm due April 1st. Have taken numerous (too embarrassed to say exact amount) hpt's. So far so good. This is my 1st & 1st BFP. 

I feel great. Although, the af like cramps & achy back, are quite annoying. Oh well, better reason for cramps this time around.


----------



## keekee

hiya , congrats to all the april ladies, can i join please , i got my bfp on the 23rd, i should be due arround april 1st xxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

XSunshineMumX said:


> Congrats to all the other April due date ladies :D
> 
> Can't believe how many there are already. I share the same due date as two ladies already :D
> 
> So what is everybody thinking about sex? Do you think boy or girl and will you be finding out?xxx

Im not sure what sex i think at the moment - with Phoebe and Alex i definately "knew" although i cant remember excately when it started 

im not 100% sure if we are finding out, we found out with phoebe and alex but i think we are going to try and keep team yellow this time but who knows :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats to all the new april mummies xx


----------



## rowleypolie

how exciting april babies already! My lo was born april 2- but now she is 2 1/2 :) good luck girls! here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## keekee

so what symptoms are all you ladies experiencing ? just want to be nosy and see what diff symptoms we all got...... as for me ive just the slight nausea , never had it with any other of my pregnancy's.... slight back ache sore boobies and period pain like cramping, can be a little worrying cos i only had a miscarriage in April, but am thinking positive xx how all you ladies getting on?? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I originally had some bleeding, so I went to EPU and they have said it's a suspected ectopic. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking that maybe they couldn't see anything in the scan because it's too early rather than because it's in the wrong place. I'm not in severe pain or anything.

If all is ok though, the symptoms I've had so far have been mostly period-like cramps (only very slight today) which I hope is just stretching, sensitive nipples... oh and I'm really hungry all the time but have no desire to actually eat. And I'm having to wash my hair every day instead of every 2 days but that might just be because it's been really hot lately. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

on friday had some bleeding thought it was af coming early , it was enough to wear a pad for but then it started going brown and went ,

my boobs are tender ish nothing major, but i do feel sickly , need to pee alot more than usual! and im STARVING all day! :rofl:


----------



## keekee

Pinksnowball said:


> on friday had some bleeding thought it was af coming early , it was enough to wear a pad for but then it started going brown and went ,
> 
> my boobs are tender ish nothing major, but i do feel sickly , need to pee alot more than usual! and im STARVING all day! :rofl:

i know just how you feel with the hunger thing! constantly rummaging through the fridge! :haha:

also need to pee ALOT!

cannot wait to hit the 12 week mark! long way off i know but ill be able to relax from then on in xx:dohh:

happy and healthy 9 month for you :baby:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

when will everyone be getting first scans?? will any of you be booking early private ones??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I think we need a April sweet pea's Group logo? what do you's think? i made the March Mummies one so dont mind doing one if you's want?

any ideas?


----------



## keekee

they usually do them around 12 weeks throught nhs..... i cant wait till then tho lol VERY impatiant haha !

think they may want me to have an early 1 with only having had a mc in april... or maybe thats my wishful thinking .....


----------



## keekee

Pinksnowball said:


> I think we need a April sweet pea's Group logo? what do you's think? i made the March Mummies one so dont mind doing one if you's want?
> 
> any ideas?

yea go for it pinksnowball....:thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm having an early one... Hopefully will confirm the date when I go for bloods this morning. 

Is anyone else getting uncomfortable in jeans already? Dunno if it's water retention (although I'm peeing a lot!) but I get a sort of tired muscular pain right along where my zip is on my jeans. Hoping they're just a bit too restrictive but will mention it to doctor to be sure!


----------



## keekee

yea cottlestonpie my jeans are also getting tight, just bloating last time i was preg you wouldn't have believed the size of my belly by 8 week looked like a was smuggling a water melon lol x all due to bloating though x


----------



## Tasha360

congrats and welcome to all the new april mommies. Logo sounds great!! id have no idea how to go about doing one.

i still really havent got any symptoms but i did another test last night and its got darker for sure.

I had early scans last time because i had some bleeding but they werent guna routinely give me an early scan beacause i had a mmc with twins.

Well ill get adding the new ones to the list xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hows this everyone?


https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1-1.jpg
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1-1.jpg[/IMG*]

and a bigger one for people who dont cram pack their siggies like me :blush:
[IMG]https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg[/IMG*]


----------



## KittenKat

Looks like I am going to be an April Sweetpea two years running :blush:

Got my BFP yesterday, a little bit of a shock but not overly surprising


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx

Alex was born on the 16th april but last year :rofl:


----------



## camerashy

girls can i join ......just got my faint but def there bfp this morning at only 9dpo!!! wuhoo.......cant wait to see the lines get darker ;)
pics are in the hpt section if u wanna take a lil look ;), look much better in person thou .
congrats to all of us has bee na long time coming for me!!!! 
edd shud be 9th april xxx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Advice plz ladies.... Just took a first response and if you really really analyse it there's a line but surely you'd see a darker line by now ...xxx


----------



## keekee

Pinksnowball said:


> Hows this everyone?
> 
> 
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1-1.jpg
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1-1.jpg[/IMG*]
> 
> and a bigger one for people who dont cram pack their siggies like me :blush:
> [IMG]https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg[/IMG*][/QUOTE]
> 
> why cant i get it on my sig? just puts the link and not the logo :nope:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have you took the star out of the last [img*] ?? :hugs:


----------



## keekee

XSunshineMumX said:


> Advice plz ladies.... Just took a first response and if you really really analyse it there's a line but surely you'd see a darker line by now ...xxx

would you have even missed your period yet? x dont panic i didn't even get a faint bfp till 16dpo! your avatar says 3 weeks and 2 days, the hcg may still be really low for a strong pos xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

XSunshineMumX said:


> Advice plz ladies.... Just took a first response and if you really really analyse it there's a line but surely you'd see a darker line by now ...xxx

i took my frer at 3 weeks 4 days and it was this
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/80bb5efa.jpg

have u done digi?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/ce35fab3.jpg

this was todays


----------



## keekee

Pinksnowball said:


> have you took the star out of the last [img*] ?? :hugs:

ive tried again and its just not doing it ( stamping my foot and sulking ) lol am so impatient :blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

can u see the star in the [/IMG*] at the end??

just take it out so it says [/IMG]


----------



## keekee

Pinksnowball said:


> can u see the star in the [/IMG*] at the end??
> 
> just take it out so it says [/IMG]

:rofl: done it now! god ive so got baby brain already :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

lmao at keekee. Im forgetfull and ditzy anyway and 10x worse when im pregnant. welcome and congrats kittenkat and camerashy ill add you to the list when ive finished feedin LO. My LO is 3 months too kittenkat, well nearly 4. Bit of a shocker for me too. XSunshineMumX its still early so just keep testing and it should darken up. Ive only used ic's so far xxx


----------



## keekee

i thought all my kids would be close in age, but wow some ov you ladies caught really quick.... i caught with my son when my daughter was 7 month old ...... i think its great when children are close in age... dispite the ooo's and ahhhh's you get off everyone asking how you'll cope lol xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Pinksnowball, that little logo is lovely! :thumbup: I will add it as soon as I get my results back. Don't want to jinx anything in the meantime lol

SunshineMum, don't worry too much about the lightness of the test... I was 3+5 before I got even the faintest line on my IC test. It's early days yet, there's plenty of time for that line to get darker :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

when will you get your results hun? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have to phone the EPU this afternoon. They *might* have the results by then. If not, it'll be tomorrow morning. So basically, I haven't a clue lol xx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Right the OH is going out to get me a digital... I'm starting to worry as have had pains in the left side on and off for a good few days and thought it could be implantation or something but it's getting worse and more frequent xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

It could be that you ovulated from that side. I was told the hormones are produced by the cist that's left after ovulation and can sometimes be uncomfortable until the placenta takes over.

GL though hun xx


----------



## keekee

XSunshineMumX said:


> Right the OH is going out to get me a digital... I'm starting to worry as have had pains in the left side on and off for a good few days and thought it could be implantation or something but it's getting worse and more frequent xxx

im sure everything will be fine all sorts of cramps are described in preg symptoms.... try not to worry and let us know with the Digi:hug:


----------



## Jaymes

I'm due April 7. Congrats to all of your :bfp:'s!


----------



## babydancing

I have cramping more on my left side too..I know I have a cyst there, so I am just guessing it's that. Try not to worry! :) 
We are all going to have easy, healthy pregnancies!
As for symptoms...someone asked about, for me I have had very very sore breasts, low back ache, and exhaustion!! Not quesy yet, but with my daughter's pregnancy I puked from 8 weeks until delivery...so I know it's coming! Hope all you ladies are feeling great, congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just got back from physio and feel very sickly!! its like i know im not going to actually be sick but can feel it in my throat iykwim!


----------



## Tasha360

ive just been to town and i feel a but crampy now, hopefully its a good sign. oh and im soooooooooooo tired xxx


----------



## Blu10

Hi Ladies, Im very cautiously announcing a BFP after a complete m/c in Feb and praying for a very sticky bean this time! Hopefully will have a gorgeous bundle of joy on 4th April, congrats to you all xxxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev093br___.png


----------



## babydancing

Blu10 said:


> Hi Ladies, Im very cautiously announcing a BFP after a complete m/c in Feb and praying for a very sticky bean this time! Hopefully will have a gorgeous bundle of joy on 4th April, congrats to you all xxxx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev093br___.png

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> ive just been to town and i feel a but crampy now, hopefully its a good sign. oh and im soooooooooooo tired xxx

I just did the same thing lol
Went shopping for comfortable work trousers. Spent waaayyy too long waiting in line to pay and as soon as I got home and undid my jeans it was like "ahhhhh relief!" and then I got a bit of cramping. But it felt like good cramping if that makes sense.

Got my test results earlier too.
My hcg level was 263 on sunday and had gone up to 778 today! The nurse was pleased with the result and hasn't asked me to come back until the same time next week to make sure hcg is still going up as it should be and to book an early scan. So hopefully i'll be able to see a lil sac at least! Just praying it's in the right place now as they say they still can't rule out ectopic but they're more optimistic than they were 2 days ago :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance: yey!


----------



## keekee

babydancing said:


> Blu10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Im very cautiously announcing a BFP after a complete m/c in Feb and praying for a very sticky bean this time! Hopefully will have a gorgeous bundle of joy on 4th April, congrats to you all xxxx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev093br___.png
> 
> Congratulations!!:happydance:Click to expand...

congrats aswell x


----------



## keekee

CottlestonPie said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> ive just been to town and i feel a but crampy now, hopefully its a good sign. oh and im soooooooooooo tired xxx
> 
> I just did the same thing lol
> Went shopping for comfortable work trousers. Spent waaayyy too long waiting in line to pay and as soon as I got home and undid my jeans it was like "ahhhhh relief!" and then I got a bit of cramping. But it felt like good cramping if that makes sense.
> 
> Got my test results earlier too.
> My hcg level was 263 on sunday and had gone up to 778 today! The nurse was pleased with the result and hasn't asked me to come back until the same time next week to make sure hcg is still going up as it should be and to book an early scan. So hopefully i'll be able to see a lil sac at least! Just praying it's in the right place now as they say they still can't rule out ectopic but they're more optimistic than they were 2 days ago :DClick to expand...

fantastic :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maybebaby2011

My EDD is April 4! I know it's rare to have the baby on your due date, but I think 4/4 is a really cool birthday (and it'll be exactly 6 months until my 3-year wedding anniversary on 10/4) so I'd love for my baby to come on out on April 4!

Congrats to all the other April moms. :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:


----------



## babydancing

Cottlestone:
Yay for the great numbers! Sounds like everything is just as it should be :)

Welcome Maybebaby- Congrats :)


----------



## Tasha360

added the newest to the list. welcome and congrats. 

Fab news cottlestonpie!!! so happy for you xxx


----------



## Tasha360

oh and ive just ordered an indian yummmmmmmm. i hope i can keep it down i couldnt eat currys with my son xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohhh curry. Yum! I'm SO hungry right now... I've got potatoes boiling and chicken in the oven. All lemon peppered and covered in rosemary. Putting on the mixed veg in a mo. Mmm. Been desperate for veg since I got up this morning. Tummy's grumbling now lol


----------



## caro103

kenziesmommy said:


> i just got my bfp today i will be due april 8th!!!

Congrats hun! was that a :bfp: from the never ending cycle!? :D


----------



## caro103

XSunshineMumX said:


> Congrats to all the other April due date ladies :D
> 
> Can't believe how many there are already. I share the same due date as two ladies already :D
> 
> So what is everybody thinking about sex? Do you think boy or girl and will you be finding out?xxx

Oooh no idea on sex lol! just happy to finally be preggers :D, think we will find out! I'm already wondering, hehe!


----------



## caro103

Thanks for doing the April mummy's siggy!

Congrats to all the new ladies! and to Cottlespie, numbers sound great!

So many of us already! going to be loads by end of the month :happydance:

Symptoms wise I've only got sore bb's and mild/mod cramps...oh and a missing AF :D!

When you guys going to tell people? its killing me not telling already and DH wants to wait as long as possible for everyone except family!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we told everyone straight away last month 

this time we wanna keep it quiet till at least the scan , my aunt died yesterday so not really an ideal time to tell people anyway

and alex will be telling people :rofl: he was drawing on more cards today :cloud9:
( making cards with alex announcing the arrival of his new brother of sister- waiting for scan pic to put on the inside)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Im not in a hurry to tell anyone. My DF already told his best friend as his wife is 12 weeks and they told us at 4 weeks. We also told our parents due to the problems and hospital visits. 
The only other person I want to tell is my sister because my nephew is going through his terrible 2s at the moment and has taken to hitting people in the chest and tummy.

Everyone else can wait til 12 weeks, apart from my boss because she needs to sort out maternity!


----------



## caro103

Aww thats a sweet idea to get your LO to make cards snowball!

Think i'm going to be similar, will tell my best friend whos also ttc and we';ve shared everything so far. Plus she'll guess v soon if I don't tell her!
Parents we're going to wait another 2-3 wks and then tell them. My mums a midwife so I want to tell her before theres any chance of her seeing my name on a list at work :dohh:.

Guess I'd better tell my boss, but not for a few wks yet and everyone else can wait! If I can keep my trap shut :blush: :D


----------



## Tasha360

im waitin as long as possible, until i cant hide it anymore xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel quite :sick: tonight ! dunno if its baby or coincidence 

i told the person in charge today because we rotate round alot at work and there are certian places i would rather not go if i can help it as i had awful SPD last time!


----------



## babydancing

I told my best friend, as she is 8 weeks pregnant, knew we were trying still and I couldnt wait to tell her we will be belly buddies. Everyone else we will tell once I am into my second trimester if we can wait! I have too many past m/c to feel confident sharing with everyone until I am in the clear so to speak. 

As for sex...just happy I am pregnant and am honestly torn..I have a DD and love the thought of her having a sister, but it would be nice to have a son too..who knows!!

And all those posts about food are torturing me...I am starving! Off to start dinner....


----------



## Tasha360

well i managed to keep it down just stuffed now and im off to bed, night girls xxx


----------



## HippieJess

DH can't wait to tell people. But I really want to wait until 12 weeks before we tell family. I really just want to share this time with DH before everyone else butts in with their 2 cents. 
As for gender, I'd be happy with a health baby but deep down DH & I would love a little girl. I really want to stay team yellow, but I don't think DH can.


----------



## Jaymes

I have already told all of my family as I was in town when I got my bfp and wanted to let them know in person. DH wants to wait until 12 weeks but really he is dreaming. The kids will guess soon enough as I am having serious ms already. We plan on waiting as long as possible with them as they were devastated when we lost the last one. I already told my kickboxing instructor, I think it's important for him to know. 
As for the gender, openly we already have one of each, so either would be great. Secretly, I hope it's one of each...:blush::haha:


----------



## kenziesmommy

i havent even told dh yet (want to think of a clever way to tell him) and he keeps getting nauseas....i have no symptoms ha ha


----------



## kenziesmommy

well i have to leave you ladies....i am farther along than i though my edd is now march 21 and i am having twins!! i went to the ER tonight per my doctor's after hours nurses after cramping and bleeding a bit...my progesterone is low but they gave me a shot and suppositories it take at home


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance: see u in march mummies! - I was an original march mummy before i had mc and alex was 5 weeks early so might still be a march mummy so i still pop in there! :hugs: i would love to be told i was further on than i thought :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

wow congrats kenziesmommy. id love twins again i mc the last ones :cry: xxx


----------



## preggo1979

hello ladies, I was part of a fertility forum, and now have moved onto the pregnant forum. After many fertility treatments and years of trying on our own, I am finally pregnant.
EDD April 1, 2010.
This will be our first, so I hope to gain some knowledge, and share in the painful, but enjoyable 9 month process


----------



## babydancing

Congrats Kenziesmommy! Twins...what a blessing!! 

Congrats Pregoo 1979 and welcome :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

What's everyone been up to today??


----------



## keekee

hello ladies....... well ive just got back from work and have picked the kids up from nursery, god ive been so exhausted today witth no energy what so ever!! wanting to eat and pee all day! and with being on my feet all day my back is really aching......... but appart from that am doing great feel really positive bout this pregnancy, everythings going to be just fine xx

its so hard not telling people at work, they think ive just been lazy cos my job involves lifting the residents av been saying ive got a bad back, i think that excuse will were thin soon as im the 5th one to announce being preg in the last 2 month haha ooops, and there are only 19 girls workiong there haha xxxx how is everyone else feeling xx


----------



## keekee

kenziesmommy said:


> well i have to leave you ladies....i am farther along than i though my edd is now march 21 and i am having twins!! i went to the ER tonight per my doctor's after hours nurses after cramping and bleeding a bit...my progesterone is low but they gave me a shot and suppositories it take at home

congrats kenziesmommy, twins thats fab and also to be told your furthur along pfffft! am soo jealous haha xxxx


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls and congrats preggo1979.

Well ive been to town again today. I entered the kids into a cutest baby comp so had to go and choose some pics to be in the paper. I havent stopped peeing today, think i did Jaimees head in lol, usually the other way round. Anyway off to Asda now. Speak to you alkl later and ill update the list xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Ive been to visit my nanna and grandad today

ive been shattered!! hungry and felt very queezy !

i am a poas a holic so pee'd on another digi this morning - it still said 1-2 weeks but put the preg bit up first and took ages for the 1-2 so it must be rising

im on nights thurs fri sat :-(


----------



## caro103

Hi girls, Kenziemommy, congrats, twins :shock: wow! great news!

Welcome preggo too, congrats hun!

Well I've been at work all day and agree about the tiredness thing, finding it so hard to be motivated, just wanna shout out I've only got 8 months left working! :D

Also felt a little bit queezy this afternoon, not sure if its in my mind though! :haha:


----------



## babydancing

Hi girls, 
I spent the morning at the beach with my hubby and our little one. Got overheated so quickly and couldn't wait to get home! I am soo tired all the time. I POAS again...my line was darker so yay! As for the rest of the afternoon, I have just been taking it easy...play doh and coloring with DD :)

I have my first appt. Friday, just to confirm pregnancy, then another the following week where I hope to have my first u/s. We recently moved, so I will have a new OB doc. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I had u/s every other week and sometimes every week...I am curious since I am high risk, how another doctor will do things :) I miss my old doc sooooo badly! He was there for me through all my losses and delivered my DD, I hate that I won't be under his care. Nothing I can do though!


----------



## OneProudMommy

Due April 6th:flower:


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to all of you! I hope I can join you soon! 

Congrats on the twins Kenzie! They are so much fun!


----------



## camishantel

just found out today only 4 weeks so my stick is dark in person but not so much on here... I will be due April 6th accordding to fertility friend
 



Attached Files:







IMG00163.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8









2010-07-28 14.49.46.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## camishantel

will try to get a better pic when I get home with a real camera not a cell phone


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

welcome and congratulations xxxxx


----------



## babydancing

Congrats and welcome OneProudMommy and Camishantel!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i wonder which april baby we will see on scan first :cloud9:


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

CONGRATS ALL!!!! Cant believe theres an April mummies thread already!!!! :happydance:


----------



## caro103

congrats to all the new ladies! can't believe some of you get scans so soon! I'm gonna have to wait until 12wks I presume! thats like October :shock:

Ah well will be worth the wait! 

btw anyone else threaten to give their boobs to their DH for the day today? they're sooo sore! hehe


----------



## preggo1979

I'm not having sore boobs, just feeling really bloated.
I called my RE this morning as I was getting sharp pains in my sides, and she said because its both sides not to worry. The bloating I'm having is actually directly in the middle of my abdomen, so that is probably good.But I can go there this weekend to make sure I'm not ectopic if I want.
So we'll see how I feel.
I don't know if the pain I'm having and the bloating is just from everything growing, although its so early yet.
Being this is my first everything is new, and being a nurse I know too much and worry about everything.
First booked US will be August 23rd because I got pregnant using IUI, they have a protocol where they do US earlier to make sure there are no problems.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: preggo

i know what u mean by knowing to much ! 

my boobs are tender ish but feel HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

welcome to the new mommys!! will add you just now. Well im absolutely knackered now. Been on my feet all day and just sat down. In need of a nice cuppa now. 

I havent had sore boobs this time. I did really bad with my daughter but not my son so im thinkin maybe another boy?? 

Cant wait for my 1st scan but it will prob be at 12 weeks providing theres no bleeding this time. 

Has everyone had their 1st appt at the docs yet? Ive booked mine today for friday night. 

xxxx


----------



## caro103

Lol well i'm not bloated, just sore boobs! its really amazing how it affects everyone differently!

I'm going to ring the Dr's tomorrow and try and get an after work appt for next week! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

think everyones on the list now. let me know if ive missed anyone xx


----------



## i_am_JENNA

Congrats to all April mommies!!


----------



## gemm

I want to be an April sweetpea!!!! your badge is soooo CUTE! :( xx teehee xx

congrats all April mummies xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> Has everyone had their 1st appt at the docs yet? Ive booked mine today for friday night.
> 
> xxxx

I had mine this morning and was told to expect a call from the midwife in the next few weeks. I told him about the problems I had and he didn't make a single note of any of it. I think I knew more than he did lol
xx


----------



## camishantel

because I have lost so many I will be getting bloods and scans every week till after 12 weeks then it will go to every 2 weeks... start progestrone tonight... boobs have been sore off and on but not super bad yet but in november I almost wanted to cut them off... they are however bigger and fuller which is not good I am already a DDD... won't know where to buy bras


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone had their 1st appt at the docs yet? Ive booked mine today for friday night.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> I had mine this morning and was told to expect a call from the midwife in the next few weeks. I told him about the problems I had and he didn't make a single note of any of it. I think I knew more than he did lol
> xxClick to expand...

yeah our drs usually books you in to see the midwife at 8 weeks xx


----------



## DollPosse

DollPosse

April 4th.

Congrats to April mommies!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

my boobs are really sore today and i woke up feeling very sickly!


----------



## Casey-Jones

Can i be added please? Had my first doc appt today, got to wait for the midwife to contact me now...

I think i am due on the 5th April (according to my calculations anyway!)

Look forward to getting to know you girls xx:flower:xx


----------



## keekee

morning all :headspin:

how are we all doing today? 

well ive been to the doctors today, ive just got to wait till the hospital gets in touch with me for my scan, usually your dating scan is at 12 weeks but because ov my recent mc he wants me to go for an early one not too early as im going top be on holiday! dam it! well at least being abroad will make the time go faster, ive got to get in touch with my midwife when i get back also to have booking app with her.....

doesn't it always feel more real once you been to the doc's :thumbup:

as for symptoms today, my boobs are a little tender, little back ache but no overall a good day, apart from peeing alot lol..

hope all the rest of april mummy's are feeling ok xx
:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## keekee

Casey-Jones said:


> Can i be added please? Had my first doc appt today, got to wait for the midwife to contact me now...
> 
> I think i am due on the 5th April (according to my calculations anyway!)
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you girls xx:flower:xx

congrats & welcome :flower:


----------



## keekee

DollPosse said:


> DollPosse
> 
> April 4th.
> 
> Congrats to April mommies!

congrats dollposse :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Casey-Jones said:


> Can i be added please? Had my first doc appt today, got to wait for the midwife to contact me now...
> 
> I think i am due on the 5th April (according to my calculations anyway!)
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you girls xx:flower:xx

yey congrats !!! someone to keep me company on the 5th !!


----------



## amberdawn723

Got my :bfp: this morning!!! So excited! EDD is April 4! Yay for April babies!:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

congrats xxx


----------



## LJanes

Hello Ladies

We found out on Sunday that I'm pregnant, very early days, but the doctor has given me a due date of 4th April 2011. Very excited :happydance: though trying to keep my feet on the ground. 

We had problems in conceiving, but after an HSG, we are thrilled to find out that we've been sucessful. Doctor has warned us that we have to be conscious of an Ectopic Pregnant, as there may have been some damage to my tubes, but trying to stay positive.

Hope I can learn a lot from this Forum, as this is my first child.

:winkwink:


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats LJanes! I also have an estimated due date of April 4th! I hope everything is fine with your little bean!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: welcome!!

oooh i think the 4th is in the lead for the most edd at the min isnt it ?


----------



## keekee

amberdawn723 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning!!! So excited! EDD is April 4! Yay for April babies!:happydance:

congrats :flower:


----------



## keekee

:flower:congrats amber and ljanes


----------



## keekee

geeez! am so bloated! looks like am smugling a watermelon its so uncomfortable x anyone else bloated up yet?


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks for the congrats everyone! 

My boobs are killing me. They're so sore. It was my first sign that I was possibly pregnant. It was also my first sign when I got pregnant with my daughter. So I knew something was up when they started getting sensitive and sore. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## caro103

Congrats to the new ladies! :D

Well I booked my Dr's appt for tuesday :D, told the blood donation that I'm pregnant, first people I've told outloud except DH :haha:

Feeling ok, slightly icky in the afternoons, sore boobs still but not really got any other symptoms yet, but at only 4wks I've plenty of time yet!


----------



## camishantel

still don't have the super sore boobs... just every once in awhile.. but went to doc today and my levels were hcg 31 and progestrone 24.5 .... but if my dip in my chart was implant then I really have only had bubs attatched for like 4 days so dr says numbers are good and they took again today to make sure hcg is going up since I have had 4 mc... but I am on low dose asprin and progestrone because of the previous mc's.. so am hopeful.. my dr however does a scan everytime you come in which for me will be every week... now why would you scan someone with a hcg of 31 and only 4w1d .... before the scan shes like yeah won't really see anything.. I KNEW THAT as in us normally don't scan you till your HCG reaches 1000 as that makes it almost certain you will see bubs and hb ...


----------



## babybel

Awww wow I was an April sweetpea this time last year!! Amazing! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Tasha360

welcome to the new ladies. Just gonna have my tea then ill update the list.

Oh and the MS hit in the night i felt sick all night and this morning but feel fine now. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

ms already? Yikes. xx

I'm so pissed right now. Told our parents in strictest confidence. Told them NOBODY else was to know due to the problems I had to start with. I wanted DF and I to tell people together after my early scan (for family at least- everyone else at 12 weeks).... But DFs mum had to go and blab to my SIL aka the biggest gossip in the family. I'm so angry and upset. I feel totally betrayed. She has no right to tell anyone, it's our news and we have very good reason for not telling anyone yet!
But now I have to tell my sister because I don't want her finding out from anyone other than me. It's gonna spiral and I feel so out of control :cry:


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies! I got my BFP yesterday morning! So addme to the April list! 

Cottleston- I feel you on that. DF has already told HIS WHOLE FAMILY! And I haven't even made it to the Dr. yet! Then I told him that it was upsetting to me and he got pissed at me! Because I'm stopping him from celebrating! So his mom was like "CAN I TELL SO AND SO AND THIS PERSON AND THAT PERSON?" And I told her No. I had to at least go to the Dr. and I will MURDER if someone posts on my facebook!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I was feeling pretty sick last night too... I went to bed super early and woke up because I had to pee so bad then felt really hungry... so after eating a bowl of cereal I felt like I was going to vomit for about 3 hours then finally was able to fall back asleep..


----------



## Casey-Jones

Ahh girls it's so good to not be alone... :flower:

Is anyone else not hungry though? Having to force myself to eat x


----------



## camishantel

some days I am starving other days I don't want to eat at all... it's kinda hit and miss


----------



## MissFox

I feel you on that one Cami! I am hungry sometimes- other times I'm sooo full! And I couldn't sleep last night!


----------



## Tasha360

Casey-Jones said:


> Ahh girls it's so good to not be alone... :flower:
> 
> Is anyone else not hungry though? Having to force myself to eat x

My last 2 pregnancies were like this i had to force myself and actually lost weight but at the moment im ravenous xx


----------



## camishantel

doc said since I am overweight I more than likely would lose weight while I am pregnant so that's a plus... very excited but because of the past scared


----------



## MommyMika

I am due April 4th!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

The last two days I have felt very very queezy! Today my boobs feel huge and very tender ! All good signs though so I'm happy lol


----------



## destinyfaith

april thread! Cnt believe it times goin fast congrats all who has their bfp! X


----------



## HippieJess

Is it normal that my doctor won't confirm my pregnancy until I'm 6 weeks? This is my first pregnancy so I don't know how this works. I got my BFP and called my ob/gyn who told me that my first appointment will be at 6-8 weeks. I'll have a scan at this appointment but I figured I would've had bloodwork or something done in the meantime. :shrug:


----------



## Lilly12

thats normal!
My first appointment is @ 6 weeks!


----------



## MommyMika

HippieJess said:


> Is it normal that my doctor won't confirm my pregnancy until I'm 6 weeks? This is my first pregnancy so I don't know how this works. I got my BFP and called my ob/gyn who told me that my first appointment will be at 6-8 weeks. I'll have a scan at this appointment but I figured I would've had bloodwork or something done in the meantime. :shrug:

I won't see mine until then, too!! I was completely confused and disappointed... I thought they would schedule me in right away for blood work or something...


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone and congrats on your BFP's!!!! Lots of April babies :)

I tested today at 13 dpo and received a very faint line on an early pregnancy test. Will be testing again tomorrow with FRER and going in for blood test as well.
(link to test photo: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/380959-dollar-tree-choice-25miu-13-dpo-do-you-think.html)

I'd love to join this thread even though at the moment I'm cautiously hopeful. But I figure there are 2 possible outcomes, pregnant, or not, so if there's any chance I could be pregnant then I'm going to enjoy every minute of it. I guess I'm just having a hard time feeling like it could be real, almost feel like I'm jinxing things by talking about a BFP, but I'll get over it :)

EDD from FF is April 8, I see I'm already in some great company!!! My birthday is also in April so I think that's pretty neat!

I had a mmc at 8 weeks in December of 2008 and a chemical in August of 2009 so this BFP has been a long time coming. I was on injectables this cycle with an hcg trigger and timed intercourse. I started progesterone suppositories a few days after ovulation so I kind of feel like maybe all of my symptoms are due to those instead of preg, but only time will tell.

Had a small amount of brown spotting early this morning, but nothing since. Still scared every time I go to the loo!! 

So far only symptoms have been backache and strong cramping like sensations (stronger and duller than normal AF cramps if that makes sense), almost have the sensation like I need to bear down. When my bladder gets full I feel a lot of pressure in my abdomen and have a nervous jittery feeling. Don't feel sick to my stomach, but do feel a bit of indigestion or acid reflux type symptoms.

Looking forward to getting to know you lovely ladies over the next 9 months. Wishing you all sticky beans and a very happy and healthy 9 mos!!

:flower:


----------



## MissFox

Bernina- CONGRATS! I DEF. SEE A LINE! My first one looked like that (Even disappeared by that night- but the next 2 I took have been getting darker!). 
:dust:


----------



## MommyMika

bernina said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/380959-dollar-tree-choice-25miu-13-dpo-do-you-think.html[/url])

You should try the ClearBlue one or whatever it's called... it's digital, so no guess work for lines!!! (I took both kinds... my lines were super dark but I was completely shocked so I wanted to be sure)


----------



## bernina

Thanks MommyMika and MissFox and congrats to you both!!

I have one FRER that I'll use tomorrow and I'm sure I'll fall victim to poas obsession so a digi test will prob be the next one. I used one of those with my 2nd preg and loved just staring at it at random times until the battery finally died!


----------



## amberdawn723

HippieJess- I'm not sure if that's normal or what. I haven't scheduled my first appt yet. I still have to make a trip to the health dept to get an "official" urine test done before I can even make an appt. Found that out with my 1st pregnancy. I guess too many women make appt when they really have false positives or maybe without ever taking a test. You and I have the same EDD!


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to add that with my first pregnancy they didn't want to see me until 8 weeks or later. My second I never actually had a chance to get in for an appointment but because I had already had 1 mc they were going to see me around 6 weeks.

Now that I'm seeing a fertility specialist I believe they'll see me right away and monitor until I reach a certain point, then turn things over to my reg ob/gyn.

I think in the States our rules are different, but just thought I'd share my experiences.


----------



## bernina

MissFox I see your'e from Humboldt county, is that CA? If so DH and I just passed through there last week on vacation. What a beautiful area you live in. We stopped in Eureka and then drove through all the redwood forests. Very cool!!


----------



## MissFox

Yes Bernina- That's where I live! My mom lives off one of the roads in the Avenue of Giants! I work in Eureka! It's so beautiful here- but very secluded!


----------



## bernina

Oh wow, the avenue of the giants is simply breath taking. I could not believe how big those trees were, I am still amazed when I look back at pictures and DH looks like a toy doll!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls xxx

I'm not even seeing my gp and just been straight in contact with my midwife , she will see me around six weeks ish 

I've just got in off night shift , I haven't been this tired after a night shift since I was pregnant with Alex !! 

Well I'm off to bed catch up with everyone later xxx


----------



## Casey-Jones

Pinksnowball said:


> Casey-Jones said:
> 
> 
> Can i be added please? Had my first doc appt today, got to wait for the midwife to contact me now...
> 
> I think i am due on the 5th April (according to my calculations anyway!)
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you girls xx:flower:xx
> 
> yey congrats !!! someone to keep me company on the 5th !!Click to expand...

Woohooo exciting! x:happydance:


----------



## KittenKat

Dont think I actually added my EDD :dohh:

On a rough estimates of dates, due to having a sort of screwy cycles because of only having Rosa in April, I will be roughly due on 5th April. Lets see if this little squishbag will actually come on time seeing as none of my others have, either early or late hehe.

Thankfully MS doesnt seem to be as crippling as it was with my two girls, god with Rosa for the first few months from the day after BFP I looked like a Martian, all green and yucky


----------



## bernina

I did a FRER this morning and it's a definite positive!! So save that April 8th date for me!!!! I am still shaking in shock, totally don't feel pregnant at the moment.

Oh yeah, the lat 2 days I have noticed a clear/whiteish fluid running out of me, is that normal? I'm much happier with that instead of the sotting, but don't remember things being this runny before. I'm also on prog suppositories so maybe they're leaking out too, but I've been on then over 10 days and they never did that before.


----------



## hopeful2010

hi ladies can i join just got my bfp today think due bout 8th April !


----------



## hopeful2010

bernina said:


> I did a FRER this morning and it's a definite positive!! So save that April 8th date for me!!!! I am still shaking in shock, totally don't feel pregnant at the moment.
> 
> Oh yeah, the lat 2 days I have noticed a clear/whiteish fluid running out of me, is that normal? I'm much happier with that instead of the sotting, but don't remember things being this runny before. I'm also on prog suppositories so maybe they're leaking out too, but I've been on then over 10 days and they never did that before.

hey hun we due the same date i don't feel pg at all only symptoms are im roasting and think they call it watery jaw !!


----------



## preggo1979

so I think I'm going to cave and go for the ultrasound tomorrow. I know I won't be able to see any heartbeat or anything, I'm just hoping its in the right place. After doing the fertility thing for so long, its all so unreal.
With the ovarian pain and cramping I've been having I just need to make sure!
Otherwise I feel nothing. Breasts aren't really tender, no MS, no nothing other than the cramping
Hope you are all feeling well


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hey!

Yeah I'm due April 5th!!

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## bernina

Congrats hopeful, we have the same EDD!!!!!


----------



## hopeful2010

yeah i know its great !!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

A quick question - When i tested (2 days before i was due a period) the pregnant line was really dark, like twice as bold as the test line. and I'm sure I heard somewhere that could means twins. Anyone care to shed some light??


----------



## babydancing

Hi Bernina and Hopeful! Congrats and welcome...I am April 8th too! I have the same clear watery stuff too, glad to know I am not the only one :) 

I have had 5 m/c's and I am so super cautiously excited!! (if that even makes sense)

Happy and Healthy 9 months!!


----------



## camishantel

I have heard that as well but could be many things like you o'd earlier so your implant was earlier and your levels were already built up...


----------



## camishantel

HippieJess said:


> Is it normal that my doctor won't confirm my pregnancy until I'm 6 weeks? This is my first pregnancy so I don't know how this works. I got my BFP and called my ob/gyn who told me that my first appointment will be at 6-8 weeks. I'll have a scan at this appointment but I figured I would've had bloodwork or something done in the meantime. :shrug:

that is normal if it is your first pregnancy and you have no history of being high risk... my appointments are different because I have 4 angels


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls very busy today just pooped on quicly to say hi, will catch up later when i get back from drs xxx


----------



## bernina

Best of luck at the dr Tasha and thank you so much for starting this thread.


----------



## hopeful2010

bernina said:


> Best of luck at the dr Tasha and thank you so much for starting this thread.

Bernia do you want to be bump buddies !


----------



## bernina

Sure thing hopeful. Having a blood test today so will hopefully feel more real after that. Right now I'm just in shock and limbo due to previous mc's. Have you contacted your dr yet? Is this your first preg? Sorry I'm on phone so can't easily check your previous posts. I'm 33 and this will be our first but my third preg. DH and I live in Michigan near the college town of Ann Arbor (go blue!)

Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## hopeful2010

4th pg had 3 mc's 29 live in scotland, UK


----------



## bernina

Sounds like we will be perfect bump buds for each other!!! I was in Scotland last year, I fell in love with the country instantly. What are your next steps?


----------



## hopeful2010

contacting doc will call them on MOnday !!


----------



## bernina

Ohh this is so exciting!!!! Best of luck to you over the weekend and with your dr call on Monday.

So far I'm just feeling pressure in my abdomen, backache, and this thin clear/white watery stuff is leaking out of me at random times. I have to warn you that I'm a TMI kind of girl, so you'll probably get more details than you ever wanted :)


----------



## hopeful2010

ok no bother im worried already if you have all of those symptoms i have none apart from i could sleep for a week at my desk and can;t wait to get out of here and go to bed !


----------



## keekee

:hugs::flower::hugs:congrats and welcome to all the new ladies too many to mention individually ! yay! seems everyone this month is getting there bfp :0), how fab is that ....

was feeling really sick last night but not to much this morning the only syptoms a got today are sore (ish ) boobies, and cramping like af is on her way , but she's not:happydance::happydance::happydance:

still trying to be caisious tho after only having m/c in april, im going on holiday next monday for 16 days praying nothing happens to me when were away ... but if it doesn't thats a great way to make the time go fast until my scan woohoo, which ill hopefully have the appoinment letter waiting for me when i get back........:kiss::kiss:

so how is everyone else today? 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls im tired today, night shifts are not good for pregnancy :haha:

i feel sickly and my boobs are sore but feel like im hungry constantly!!!

gonna book scan for three weeks time i think :happydance: cant wait !!!


----------



## keekee

i also am on night shift the next 2 night, your right, not good lol, x


----------



## HippieJess

The nausea is really kicking in for me today and I'm so tired. I haven't stayed up much beyond 8:30 most nights. :sleep: 
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## bernina

Thanks *Keekee *and congrats to you!!

For those that have had your beta hCG tested, would you mind sharing the result and also how many weeks you were when you got it? I just got 199 and am 4 weeks even today. Nurse said anything over 100 is good at this point. I know it can vary so much, just was curious to see what everyone else had.

Also, for those that have been preg before, how do you measure the week thing. For example my ticker says I am 4 weeks and 0 days, but fertility friend's pregnancy area says that I am entering my 5th week. So if someone asked me how many weeks preg I am, would I say 4 or 5? So confusing! I had to explain to DH today that I'm 4 weeks preg even though baby is only 2 weeks old. 

*Hopeful2010*, try not to worry too much about what symptoms you have now (did I just say that?!?). Sleepiness is always one of the first signs for my SIL that she's preg, she needs to take naps during the day. I almost feel like AF is coming, sounds similar to what *Keekee *mentioned. Was also glad to read someone else on here has sprung a leak down below as well, that one is totally new to me :)

Sticky sticky beans for all of us!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had bloods done earlier this week.
At 4w exactly, my hcg was 263.
At 4+2 it'd gone up to 778!
That was on tuesday, but I also had a very very early scan and they couldn't see anything in my uterus so I'm going back for more bloods on tuesday and to hopefully book another scan as they're worried about ectopic.


WELCOME to all the newcomers, congrats on your bfps. :happydance: xxx


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the results CottlestonPie, those are some great hCG numbers you have there!!! It's much too early for most scans to show anything, so please don't let that worry you. Glad you're being monitored closely though. Do you have a risk factor (tube scarring) that makes them more cautious about an ectopic?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks! I've got no pre-existing risks but did have bleeding on the weekend where I turned 4 weeks. Not enough to need a pad or anything but they are v wary of ectopics at my local EPU so they're monitoring me for now.


----------



## caro103

welcome to all the newbies :D loads of us are going to be April mummys it seems!

I'm super tired today and finding work a proper grind, concentrating it killing me! hehe

and I seem to be smelling things extra strong, to the point i think i'm going to have to throw away my sunflowers because their smell is grossing me out :dohh:

xx


----------



## camishantel

my dr said my numbers were good and they are no where near yours.. at 4w0d they were 31 at 4w1d they were 51 so they almost doubled in one day


----------



## jeffsar

Hi everyone, got my BFP on Monday after 18mths trying! Due date 4th April so hoping to join the sweatpeas!

Wondering if anyone else is having back pain - i read one thread saying it's a sigh of mc and i'm freaking out!!


----------



## camishantel

I had backpainearlier in the week arond the time I would have been implanting.. now though just twinges if I am hungry or need to go to the bathroom and am feeling so sick today.. if I am not eating I feel like puking


----------



## jeffsar

well another reason i am worried is apart fro sore bbs and no AF (plus BFP!) i have no other signs......... god even writing tht i realise how paranoid i am!


----------



## bernina

Hi Jeffsar and congrats on your BFP!!! :wave:

I seem to have a strong backache each evening, it's been going on for 3 nights now. I also have something similar to AF cramping, yet somehow it's different. 

My b**bs don't feel very tender but that could be because they were so sore all month due to the injections and the progesterone I'm taking.

Cami, I think how often the numbers double is much more important than the hCG level itself. That's why I was surprised my office doesn't want to see me again until 6 weeks.


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks Bernina!

I just feel so different to my first pregnancy that i am worried all the time! Hubby getting annoyed..!


----------



## modo

Wow I can't believe there is already an April Group in First Tri ! Congrats to you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I just got my BFP this afternoon - I took a random pregnancy test at 5pm and then had to take a 2nd thinking it was wrong because it came up + straight away!! Edd 6th April! Am a little scared and nervous as we've been trying for 13 cycles, had 1 MC last year and 4 chemicals [3 in the last 3 months] so I'm REALLY holding my breath and hoping little Noodle sticks.
How is everyone!


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats to all the new preggie ladies!

My boobs are quite as sore today but the nausea and tiredness are kicking in.....Feel like I could crawl in bed and stay there the rest of the day. SO tired!


----------



## Mrs AJ

Yay! There are so many April mommies! How exciting. 

I've been the biggest food monster. Funny thing is, my boobs aren't sore. They feel like heavy water ballons, but definitely not sore. From time to time I get prickly stabbing pains that last only a second or two, but that's it.

I also feel tired....so so tired. I told DH that I won't go too far without him because I may zonk out.

I just reached 5 weeks today!!! So far, so good. No m/s. ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been quite tired, I thought it was because we'd been in Galway a couple of weekends ago visiting my bro-in-law but then I was really dizzy and nearly passed out twice on wednesday and thought it was from tiredness and just being run down lol


----------



## Mrs AJ

I, too, was dizzy a couple weeks ago before I found out. Have I had known, I would have slowed down. I thought I was catching a virus...come to find out, not a virus afterall, rather- I caught a baby!!! ;) 

Out of curiosity, did you almost blank out? I wonder why being dizzy is part of early pregnancy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmm I think it's the hormones just - actually the first time it happened was last Saturday when I got my new tattoo [not knowing I was pregnant!] I nearly passed out which I thought was weird because I've never had that with any of my other tatts. Then on Wednesday I got up and was tidying my daughters room and thought it was just because it was warm and I hadn't even had a drink let alone something to eat but when it happened on Wednesday afternoon my OH [Chris] joked that his mum would say I was pregnant if she saw me like that. Then today I have had a horrific pulled muscle feeling in my left ovary and my friend Immi asked if it was O and I told her AF was due yesterday and she asked if I had other symptoms and that's why I went to test lol


----------



## amberdawn723

Mrs AJ- I imagine the dizziness has to do with the increased flow of blood and nutrients to the uterus and baby. Less blood flow to the brain and you wind up dizzy and faint feeling. I know I feel really dizzy if I get up really fast and even sometimes riding in the car. Too much movement and my brain is just like AHHHHHH!!! and I have to shut my eyes and try and rest.


----------



## Aaisrie

I soooo ate tooo much cottage pie for dinner [rolls around the floor like a ball]


----------



## Mrs AJ

I felt so funny when I was dizzy. It didn't occur to me that I could be preggie. I am a notorious klutz. But my clumsiness was out f contrl. My motor skills nosedived!!! Everything I picked up, I dropped. That & I lost my sense of balance. I do hair, so you can imagine me standing off balance & dropping clips & combs everywhere. ;)

DH said I was walking around like I just learned to walk. Hahaha. I'm better now, just a bit clumsy- what's that called? Baby brain drain???


----------



## Aaisrie

I have also had the strange symptom of being really tongue tied, like I can't get my words out and get all blah blah lol


----------



## amberdawn723

LOL!!! I was like that too and still am a bit. I was super clumsy the last few days before testing. I kept dropping everything and tripping over the silliest of things in plain view. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm soooo gonna have a big bath tonight and wallow in happiness at my little growing Noodle!!


----------



## Mrs AJ

Lol! I tripped over my own pant leg!!! Hahaha! Now, that was silly ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahaha that IS silly AJ!


----------



## Kimboowee

Can I join please? I *think* Im due on the 2nd!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Omg Kim congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Pinksnowball said:


> Omg Kim congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Thank youuu :kiss:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Our statue visiting must of rubbed off on you :rofl: or was it the corset??


----------



## Kimboowee

Pinksnowball said:


> Our statue visiting must of rubbed off on you :rofl: or was it the corset??

Chris joked he wanted a DNA test! Well I hope it was a joke!

It's not looking good tbh, but I NEED to be positive then got a scan on monday so hopefully will get some answers.

Hope your ok x


----------



## camishantel

I am a little worried right now... had some very very very lite watery pink spotting earlier so went to dr said he can't be sure if implantation or start of anotther mc.... no pain... well little crampy since I ate but think I just ate to much... it has't gotten any heavier and it is not everytime I go to the bathroom.. also found out I have a bacterial infection down there so now me and bf on antibiotics


----------



## Tasha360

wow so many new mommies. Congrats to you all. Ill update the list in the morning im too tired now. Been out for a meal tonight for brother in laws birthday and only just got back im knackered. Had some spotting tonight too :-( twice when i went to the toilet. I really hope its nothing but i had it in my last pregnancy so im not freaking out quite as much. Had drs today too hes booked me in to see the midwife a week on tuesday. 
It was my birthday on the 16th and we are going out tomorrow to celebrate. Ive got to tell everyone that im on antibiotics though and thats why im not drinking. Hope no one guesses lol. well im off to bed now gudnite girlys xxxx


----------



## bernina

Congratulations on your BFP's Kim and Aaisrie!!!

Cami and Tasha I'm so sorry you're having to deal with spotting but it seems it is so common and usually turns out just fine. Could be a cervical polyp, implantation or just an irritated cervix. Cami, yours could also be due to the bacterial infection. Your cervix or vaginal walls could be easily irritated and bleeding slightly. I'm thinking of both of you and hoping for the very best!!

Tasha, thank you again for starting this post, it's great, so many wonderful ladies!!

I told my Mom today, thought she might fall over. She got a new iPad and so I typed "I'm Pregnant" on it and handed it to her. Of course she didn't have her glasses so had to really squint at it! Dad is out of town but he called while we were at Mom's so I told him and think that he was in tears (and he is not a cryer). 

Was a bit overwhelmed after telling her and she seemed to want to tell everyone! I told her it's much too early and please not to tell because I just don't want all these people feeling sorry for me if it's a miscarriage. She really didn't seem to understand why I wanted to wait a bit. I'm a very private person and never told her about the first 2 pregs so I guess she just thinks everything will be fine. I had to remind her how many pregnancies end in mc's and then I think it finally sunk in.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend of being preggers :)


----------



## MissFox

I told my grandpa today! And my mom- but she was the easy one and told me I HAD to tell him becase this will make him Greatgrandpa for the first time! So I was like "Hey gramps, what comes after grandpa?" and he was like "what are you talking about?" so I said "You know? Great Grandpa! I'm pregnant!" and his response made it the best thing ever!!! "THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR PLAYING WITH THOSE THINGS!" He then proceeded to ramble about fixing cars - which I think is his way of saying he's happy!


----------



## bernina

MissFox that is hilarious and what a cute way of telling him!! I really wish I could have told my Grandpa but he passed away this April. He really really wanted to be a great grandpa and I felt so sad that I couldn't give that to him. But then I remembered I have 2 angels in heaven that are probably sitting on each of his knees at this moment, so he actually already is a great grandpa.

My Mom was happy that it's an April due date, she said that will make the 1 year anniversary of his passing not so sad, gives us all something to look forward to. Now the pressure's really on!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I can't wait to tell my grandad !! 

I am crazy going to the loo all the time to check for spotting :wacko: even thinking of getting White toilet roll :rofl:


----------



## bernina

What color is your toilet roll right now?? :) I haven't seen colored tp since the 90s here! 

I know all about the spotting checking madness. On one hand I'm so scared to go to the bathroom or to push too hard in case I see spotting, but then it's also nice to go and not see any, then you feel relieved. Before we started ttc I never would have thought going to the bathroom could be such a nerve wracking experience!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

We have like a peach colour now but u can easily get pink blue purple green :haha:


----------



## amberdawn723

Colored TP? How fun!

I told my parents and my father-in-law and sis-in-law today. All of them we're so excited and happy for us. My sis-in-law squeezed me so hard while hugging I was practically gasping for air! She gets so hyper when she's surprised in a good way.:haha:

I am feeling so tired but not exhausted yet.....waiting for it to come though. I know it will. Praying I don't end up with Hyperemesis Gravidarum like I did with my pregnancy with my daughter....If I do I'm going to cry just out of knowing what misery I'm going to be in for the next 4 or 5 months. :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

My hpt wasn't as dark this morning :[ I'm scared.


----------



## Aaisrie

I think maybe I'm freaking myself out because it got darker as it was left for more time. I'm just scared to be excited and it end like the last few times.


----------



## Tasha360

Aaisrie said:


> I think maybe I'm freaking myself out because it got darker as it was left for more time. I'm just scared to be excited and it end like the last few times.


Try to stop worrying hun mine havent got any lighter/darker for a few days now.


Well hows everyone feeling today? I have no symptoms except for peeing loads. 

Going out tonight and i really dont wanna go cuz of not being able too drink and lying to everyone about it but i cant get out of it, its my bday celebrations. 
xxxx:flower:


----------



## Casey-Jones

Happy Birthda Tasha! :flower: Hope you have a lovely night :happydance:

I don't feel much different other than tired and slightly sore boobs xx


----------



## hopeful2010

i don't feeel anything boo hoo !!!


----------



## Tasha360

It was my birthday on the 16th but we only got paid yesterday so couldnt afford to go out. thanks anyway lol xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Belated happy birthday hun! xx

I haven't really had a lot of symptoms today. Just very tired this morning. Slept well last night, woke at 7, next thing I knew, I'd taken a morning nap and it was 10:30! If only I could do that every day :D


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> Belated happy birthday hun! xx
> 
> I haven't really had a lot of symptoms today. Just very tired this morning. Slept well last night, woke at 7, next thing I knew, I'd taken a morning nap and it was 10:30! If only I could do that every day :D

oh if only i could do that!! i went to bed at 1am and was up at 7.30. im shattered. 

Ive got a huge pile of ironing to do now :-( . Havent done much today so far the sky mans been to fit us sky and a ladys been to pick up my beloved silvercross 3d i had to sell. Well spose id better get moving xxx


----------



## caro103

Hi ladies, welcome and congrats to the new ladies :D

Cami and Tasha so sorry you've both been spotting, I'm praying you both have lovely sticky beans!

Asm, my bbs aren't sore anymore and cramps have kinda gone, hoping thats not a bad thing!? no sign of spotting though :)
Going for an afternoon showing as I seem to be wiped out by the evening! lol


----------



## camerashy

Aaisrie said:


> I think maybe I'm freaking myself out because it got darker as it was left for more time. I'm just scared to be excited and it end like the last few times.


aww hun try not to worry :hugs:
maybe try another hpt in a few days 



well girls im fine apart from feeling a lil sleepy now and again ....get lil niggly twinges now and again .....but that's normal for early on in preg .


----------



## camishantel

was p multiple times last night but no spotting since around 5:30 pm yesterday and like I said if I wasn't looking for it probably wouldn't have even seen it as it was that light but since I found out I have a infection guess it was a good thing I was looking... went to sleep around 6pm and woke up at 8am... well except the multiple times to pee..


----------



## caro103

Glad everything settled down for you hun! xx


----------



## nadira037

I still can't believe I saying this(I just got my pos hpt today) but according to fertility friend I'm due April 12, 2011. = )


----------



## bernina

Yeah Nadira!!!! Welcome and congrats on that brand spanking new BFP!!!!

Are you a member over on the Charting Newbies thread? I know I've seen you around before.

Here's wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 mos!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

nadira037 said:


> I still can't believe I saying this(I just got my pos hpt today) but according to fertility friend I'm due April 12, 2011. = )

congratulations xxxx


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats nadira!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooops, anyone else really snappy at the mo?
I had a gift card that I can use in New Look but the woman in the shop wouldn't even try to swipe it because it "wasn't on the list"... so I got snappy at her, went home empty handed and DF started talking about cars and I went bonkers at him. Now he thinks I'm totally nuts :lol:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Im always snappy :rofl:

however i was crying watching big brother this afternoon :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

Congrats to all teh new BFP's!!
Right - i need help. finally got round to making a ticker thingy and don't know how to add it!!! (please let me be better at parenting than i am with technology!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

in your user cp

down the left side

edit signature

copy and paste code into box 

:hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

Thank You!! I'll go try! x


----------



## jeffsar

How's everyone feeling today?
I'm still worrying.... and think i have a slight addiction to hpt's.
Are everyones getting darker as mine don't seem to be changing......


----------



## moomoo

Can you put me down for the 11th please? I need to do a digi to confirm but will let you know tomo?


----------



## camishantel

I stopped taking them as I am getting regular bloods done at least once a week since I am high risk... but I will take one this afternoon and see if you would like... I do have one or 2 left


----------



## lyndsey37

Hi ive worked out that il be due the 10th april :cloud9::flower:


----------



## jeffsar

i don't know why i do it to myself camishantel, but i can't help it - i feel so different this time round and with the tests not really changing, i'm really worried.
hubby starting to get annoyed with me maoning :)


----------



## jeffsar

Congrats moomoo and lyndsey37!!! xx


----------



## camishantel

I understand... I was worried yesterday as I had some very very very very light pink spotting on tp.. if wouldn't have been looking wouldn't have noticed... so could have been from the bacterial infection I found out I have could be implantation or another mc... however stopped pretty quickly and no cramping or anything and today I have loads of CM and my symptoms are all still there but I completely understand every little worry.. I am trying to take this one day by day and I have been talking to my little bean... actually helped calm me down some..


----------



## jeffsar

yep, been doing that too.
I'm sure your spotting will be normal, but i understand how worried you must be. 
we've been ttc for over 18 mnths and i had an ovarian cystectomy in march which may have scarred my tubes - so with the aches i've ben having i've convinced myself i'm having an ectopic.... early midwife apt. tues though so hopefully she can reassure me!


----------



## camishantel

well everything crossed for you hun... gl


----------



## jeffsar

thanks, you too hun. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks guys, I took another FRER this afternoon and it's still going BFP so I think I'm just super paranoid.



CottlestonPie said:


> Ooops, anyone else really snappy at the mo?
> I had a gift card that I can use in New Look but the woman in the shop wouldn't even try to swipe it because it "wasn't on the list"... so I got snappy at her, went home empty handed and DF started talking about cars and I went bonkers at him. Now he thinks I'm totally nuts :lol:

I'm incredibly bitchy and snappy atm!!



jeffsar said:


> How's everyone feeling today?
> I'm still worrying.... and think i have a slight addiction to hpt's.
> Are everyones getting darker as mine don't seem to be changing......

I only got my BFP yesterday and mine aren't any darker yet [14dpo today]


How is everyone feeling? I'm SO SO exhausted and I've had a terribly headache since lunchtime. It probably didn't help that I walked Belfast Gay Pride today to support my sister and the music was loud so my head got worse and worse! I only managed about half of it before I was nearly falling over with tiredness... it's 7pm and I can hardly keep my eyes open...


----------



## jeffsar

That's great Aaisrie, fx'd for a sticky one!

well, my addiction to POAS has gotten worse, i ran out of hpt's but had loads of OPK's so tried that - read an article that if the test line was stronger than control it's a good sign, and it was so i'm happier - for now!

are you having other symptoms? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I was nearly gonna go through my OPKs last nite too but I restrained myself, bought 2 more frer today and used one right away then went into the £ shop and bought 4 of their HPTs but I know they aren't that sensitive so I probably won't use them for a few days!!

Just sitting drinking some tea, wishing my headache would go but at the same time LOVING the fact that I'm so tired and have a headache because the hormones must be strong if I feel this rubbish and therefore the Noodle must be strong too!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i poas every day (ic's) 

i have done two digis got a 1-2 and a 2-3 and keeping the other one till next week so i can hopefully see a 3+

i am taking pics of all the tests that i do because they started at just barely visable to some descent lines now ! so wikl be nice to see the progress


----------



## Tasha360

congrats to the new mommys, the groups growing by the day. Well im off out now so ill update in the morning. What are all you ladies up tonight? xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tasha - I'm probably gonna fall asleep before I can even make it to bed tonight!!!


----------



## MissFox

So glad to know I'm not the only one who can't stop POAS. I feel super tired now that I've eaten (no energy for digestion AND baby- I'll digest later). I wish it was time to go home from work already! But I've only been here for a little under 2 hours! 6 more to go!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> What are all you ladies up tonight? xxx

im just about to get ready to go to work again :( im still feeling sickly and feel like ive been sucking a coin, i have a really metallic taste in my mouth !


----------



## jeffsar

Pinksnowball, i've done the same with a digi - will take it tues and hope for a 3+!

still worried that my only sympton is tummy cramping.......


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow I've been nursing a MAJOR headache all day and saw the thread on headaches and someone had suggested Olbas Oil on the temples will help - I just used it and my head feels a million times better after just 5 minutes!! A must-have for my pregnancy bag :]


----------



## MissFox

Thanks for sharing that tip Aaisrie


----------



## vaniilla

just coming on to congratulate you all and wishing you a happy & healthy 8 months to come :flower: :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

Nothing says "you're pregnant" like being as upset as I am now that I just tried to heat up the lunch I picked up at the store and melted the container!
Back to the store. In a little while.


----------



## caro103

Aww bless you hun!

If it makes you feel any better I literally poured uncooked rice all over my kitchen tonight, which I'd spent all morning scrubbing :dohh:, felt like crying over that! hehe.

Hope you got some lunch in the end though!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks caro! I have already eaten a bunch of food- so I'm not starving- but it was pesto chicken tortellini and it sounded (and still smells) really good.


----------



## Aaisrie

I frazzled the cabbage I was looking forward to for dinner!! must be one of those days!


----------



## moomoo

Anyone else getting tummy cramps like af is gunna arrive? I'm totally paranoid!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I keep thinking it'll start every time I go to the loo but then I did the same thing when I was preg with my DD!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

im like that too, cant relax about it yet!


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't think I'll relax until at least I get some sort of sign that I'll get out of 1st tri!


----------



## caro103

my cramps have just settled today and I'm now 16dpo! still cramp every now and then, was actually a bit worried they seem to have died down! I wouldn't worry hun!

preggo brain sounds like its taking over us all :haha:

right think I must go sleep before I crash on the sofa!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I don't think I will stop worrying completely till I am out of 1st tri and probably not even then.. although a little more settled today as no more spotting whasoever and no real cramps just the normal pulling and twinge here and there..and loads of cm today... and boobs starting to feel like last time finally... still constipated as well..


----------



## MissFox

I'm with everyone on the cramps. and my boobs are getting sore deep inside! I always notice when there is no cramping and go OH NO but as soon as I do that they come back.


----------



## Aaisrie

I've had no cramps, and my boobs aren't sore except... because my boobs are big I have slept in a bra since I was about 16 and I found over the last week I couldn't because my bra hurt my boobs, I can push and pull my boobs and feel no pain but putting my bra on hurts? Plus this KILLER headache today when they are really rare for me so that makes me think Noodle must be kicking up some hormones although this pregnancy is so far completely different from my first! Scarily it's more similar to my MC :S


----------



## MissFox

My boobs are quite large also- and it's more when i lean in and push them. Bra isn't so bad but it's not fitting so well at the moment- but that just happens sometimes.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Omg everything stinks!!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha I definitely agree! Drove past cinema earlier and the stench of popcorn oh my god!!!

It's 1am ish here and I'm physically sooo tired but my head (and the sound of drunks outside- I live in a town centre) won't let me sleep


----------



## HippieJess

I got up 6 or 7 times today to see if the cat used his litterbox because that's all I could smell. He didn't, so I don't know where I was picking up the smell from. 
Plus hubby's making mushroom risotto (which I love) but the smell of it is turning my stomach! :sick:


----------



## Tasha360

well im off to bed im so nackered its 2.10am nite ladies xxxx


----------



## MissFox

My little brother had his feet up yesterday- they were 4 feet from my face but it was all I could smell! He's 4- had had a bath that morning and was wearing sandals BUT THEY STUNK!!! I kept yelling about it! (Have to be the annoying big sister on occasion!)


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls, how's everyone today?
I'm still being ultra paranoid and am considering booking a private early scan - has antone had one before, are they worth it? x


----------



## hopeful2010

mornign ladies i am very woriied to as i don' seem to have any symptoms altho feel a tad sick this morning !!!


----------



## jeffsar

i'm in the same boat, all my symptoms seem to point to AF - although someone said earlier in the thread this is normal.... i keep paos to check i didn't imagine bfp!! x


----------



## hopeful2010

ive not done one since yesterday morning i am just so tired going to chill out with some disney films today !! what have you got planned ?


----------



## KittenKat

Pretty much no real symptoms here either, the occasional bout of sicky feeling, but not MS feeling more like touch of indigestion, sometimes makes me wonder if I am actually preggers, but I did do 3 tests so pretty sure lol


----------



## jeffsar

Only 3?! wow, i really must be obsessed, think i've done 10!

nothing planned today, just going to laze about. although i don't have ms i just feel 'not quite right'. my paranoia doesn't help!


----------



## Aaisrie

I think I'm about to lose the baby. My temperature dropped again today and my test is barely visible.


----------



## Tasha360

oh no hope everything is ok for you hun. big big hugs.

I still havent got any real symptoms. Going for a carvery lunch today yummmmmmmmm xxxx


----------



## KittenKat

Mmmm lunch....probably will just end up being marmite sarnies and cakes for me, only got the two girls home today, OH is at work and eldest is with his gran until the 14th when we start getting ready to haul our collective backsides over to Denmark for our hols....

Though talking of food I have while writing remembered I bought some fancy crisps when shopping yesterday:thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

So sorry you're going through this Aaisrie. Hope everything's ok and this one sticks for you xx

I went for carvery yesterday. It was delish! Couldn't eat much though. Smaller meals are filling me up more lately.

I've had no symptoms at all today apart from sore bbs. I panic when the twinges come, but I panic when there are no symptoms. I just want my early scan to come because the EPU have really got it into my head that it's ectopic. Sigh.


----------



## jeffsar

when's your early scan CottlestonPie? i'm thinking of paying for private one to put my mind at rest.....


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm out girls, thanks for having me. Went to check my cervix to see if there was blood, couldn't reach it but there was blood all in there. Another loss.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am April 10th!


----------



## jeffsar

Aaisrie, all my thoughts are with you just now. 
Are you sure it's not implantation bleed, be about right time?

try stay positive, although i know how you must be feeling,
hugs x


----------



## Aaisrie

Jeffsar given the last 3 months were chemicals and the test barely visible this morning AND the temp drop... I think we can safely say I'm out again :[


----------



## jeffsar

oh hun, i'm so sorry. i had fx'd for you to have a sticky one x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aaisrie I'm so sorry. My first thought was IB too. I really hoped this was the one for you :hugs: :hugs:

Jeffsar I don't have a date yet. EPU want to do bloodwork first to compare to last weeks levels. They'll book me in after that. If for some reason I don't get booked in I'm definitely going private for peace of mind more than anything else.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Aaisrie said:


> Jeffsar given the last 3 months were chemicals and the test barely visible this morning AND the temp drop... I think we can safely say I'm out again :[

:hugs: soooo sorry sweetie xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

More blood. Definitely out.

Thank you for all your support, muchly appreciated.


----------



## hopeful2010

so sorry hun X


----------



## tasher87

Hey! i got my BFP yesterday!! yay!! but my cycle is really irregular so don't have an exact due date =( just know that it's sometime in April! Anyways, congrats to everyone!


----------



## hopeful2010

congrats hun welcome to april !!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations and welcome xxx


----------



## caro103

Aaisrie said:


> More blood. Definitely out.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, muchly appreciated.

So so sorry hun, :hugs:, I hope they find some answers for you as to why this keeps happening. :hugs: xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry for you, take care xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

tasher87 said:


> Hey! i got my BFP yesterday!! yay!! but my cycle is really irregular so don't have an exact due date =( just know that it's sometime in April! Anyways, congrats to everyone!

Hey, I'm in somerset too :), congrats and good luck! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Think I'm having my first bout of ms. It's earlier than expected but every smell makes me feel like being sick and my stomach feels really unsettled even though all I ate was a slice of pitta and a dollop of hummus. DF is cooking us some lunch. My fave pizza... I really don't fancy it at all.
Anyone else got this yet? I'm hoping it's a one off as I wasn't expecting ms til 6 or 7 weeks!


----------



## jeffsar

Oh no, midwife just called about blood results and i've to go in today - that can't be good news, can it?!?! 

i was worried enough but now i'm freaking out!!!


----------



## heathtreat

April 3rd for me, too!


----------



## babydancing

Aaisrie said:


> More blood. Definitely out.
> 
> Thank you for all your support, muchly appreciated.

So sorry sweetie. I completely know how devastating it is and utterly frustrating and infair. I am really sorry that you are having to go through this again. Just keep faith that soon you will have a sticky bean and all will be ok. I agree you really need to have a doc give you some answers. Good luck. We are all here for you if you need to vent or need support. Hang in there hun.


----------



## babydancing

Congratulations to all the new bfps! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

jeffsar said:


> Oh no, midwife just called about blood results and i've to go in today - that can't be good news, can it?!?!
> 
> i was worried enough but now i'm freaking out!!!

Some won't give results out over the phone regardless, so it may not be bad news! Hope everythings ok xx


----------



## camishantel

oh Aaisrei I am so sorry honey
Jeffspar fx'd for you hun
AFM really not feeling well today


----------



## CottlestonPie

heathtreat said:


> April 3rd for me, too!

Congrats!! :happydance: We have the same EDD! x


----------



## jeffsar

thanks everyone, i'm there at 4pm so i'll keep you posted x


----------



## Jaymes

CottlestonPie said:


> Think I'm having my first bout of ms. It's earlier than expected but every smell makes me feel like being sick and my stomach feels really unsettled even though all I ate was a slice of pitta and a dollop of hummus. DF is cooking us some lunch. My fave pizza... I really don't fancy it at all.
> Anyone else got this yet? I'm hoping it's a one off as I wasn't expecting ms til 6 or 7 weeks!

:haha: MS was one of the reasons I tested so early... I've had it since about 9 DPO!


----------



## bernina

Aaisrie, I am so very sorry honey. :hugs:

Jeffsar, thinking of you and hope all is well. :flower:

Congrats to all the new bfps!!!! 

A bit worried today as I am feeling nothing at all. Last night boobs were so hot and tender and this morning they feel fine. Had felt constant pressure in my abdomen and that's gone and my strong backache is nearly gone as well. Really feel like everytime I use the bathroom AF is going to show. I just really don't feel pregnant at all. Anyone else loose their symptoms for a day only to have them come back? I'm only 4+2 so I know it's very early even for symptoms, but I can't help but worry. DH says to relax as we don't know anything but it's so hard to relax. Have a baby shower this afternoon too, kind of just wish I could curl up in bed and rest and see if that helps bring the symptoms back.


----------



## babydancing

Bernina-
I am 4 weeks 2 days too, and yesterday when I woke up, my boobs werent hurting...i started balling! I was certain that it was all over, last night the tenderness came back and today they are hurting again like crazy. I remember with my DD my symptoms would come and go early on...its a roller coaster!!! Hang in there girlie, everything is probably fine :)


----------



## camishantel

my doc says symptoms come and go... I know some days I feel "normal" other days like today I feel like crap... had to clean up after the cat this morning and then was dry heaving for like 30minutes..


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, went to the midwife today - turns out my thyroixe (i've an underactive thyroid) needs to be increased, but HCG levels are high so i'm happy, for now! i mentioned the pain i'm having and she's booked me for an early scan on friday - so hopefully they'll find something cos i'm still not feeling that pregnant!

how's everyone else today?x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jeffsar said:


> well girls, went to the midwife today - turns out my thyroixe (i've an underactive thyroid) needs to be increased, but HCG levels are high so i'm happy, for now! i mentioned the pain i'm having and she's booked me for an early scan on friday - so hopefully they'll find something cos i'm still not feeling that pregnant!
> 
> how's everyone else today?x

yey fab news about HCG , and only 5 days to scan :happydance:


i have a headache today :( but alex is keeping me entertained :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha360

congrats to all the new bfp's.

im so so sorry Aaisrie im always here if you need anyone to talk to xxxx


Great news jeffsar about the great HCG levels 

Welcome to bnb heathtreat and congrats we have the same due date!

Dinner was yummy then we took the kids to the park but my sons ill now :-( i think he may have tonsilitus. We are just watching toy story 3. hope everyones well xxx


----------



## sallysaunders

Hi got BFP today and due 10th Feb so exciting. Can I join this thread?


----------



## camishantel

ok so besides feeling awfully sick today the constipation is still there and now my butt is bleeding


----------



## camishantel

sally there is a thread for people due in February this is for april... congrats on your BFP though H&H9months


----------



## Tasha360

sallysaunders said:


> Hi got BFP today and due 10th Feb so exciting. Can I join this thread?

congrats hun did you mean 10th april? xx


----------



## caro103

jeffstar what a relief! wow to getting a scan so early hun, fx'ed it'll show everything is fine :)

those who were wondering about symptoms, mine went yesterday but are back on and off today :thumbsup:, fx'ed its normal this early! :D


----------



## sallysaunders

Tasha360 said:


> sallysaunders said:
> 
> 
> Hi got BFP today and due 10th Feb so exciting. Can I join this thread?
> 
> congrats hun did you mean 10th april? xxClick to expand...

Yes did mean 10th April thank you!! Away with the fairiesx


----------



## wisdom

Hi all, Got my BFP on Friday with Frer - however, came up faint so tested again with a Frer on Saturday and test line came up slighly darker. Then did the duck again today, went to Boots and got a clearblue digi and tested when I came home - came up pregnant 1-2 weeks -yeah so guess I now do have to believe it. I should hopefully be due on April 11th - praying for sticky as I've had one miscarriage and one chemical and one little dd in between.


----------



## moomoo

wisdom said:


> Hi all, Got my BFP on Friday with Frer - however, came up faint so tested again with a Frer on Saturday and test line came up slighly darker. Then did the duck again today, went to Boots and got a clearblue digi and tested when I came home - came up pregnant 1-2 weeks -yeah so guess I now do have to believe it. I should hopefully be due on April 11th - praying for sticky as I've had one miscarriage and one chemical and one little dd in between.

Yay! Due date buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Congrats to the new BFPs and welcome!!!

Thank you all for reassuring me about symptoms coming and going. Feels so good not to be alone and to know that healthy pregnancies are the norm and not the exception (even though sometimes it totally feels the opposite!) Just gun shy after mmc and chemical. Feels like there is no way this will work. Was so jealous (in a good way) at the large tummies I saw at the baby shower. I so want to have a nice big bump and know there really is a baby in there. Scan is in a little less than 2 weeks and feels forever away. Totally afraid to take another preg test in case the lines are lighter. Trying very hard to keep myself from going out and buying one. Very glad I don't have any extras in the house :)

So happy to hear hCG levels are high Jeffsar!!


----------



## Tasha360

sallysaunders said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sallysaunders said:
> 
> 
> Hi got BFP today and due 10th Feb so exciting. Can I join this thread?
> 
> congrats hun did you mean 10th april? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes did mean 10th April thank you!! Away with the fairiesxClick to expand...

lol so am i most of the time ill add you to the list hun xx


----------



## Tasha360

oh and ive tested again today and its as dark as the control line now. Ill upload pics later or tomorrow xx


----------



## bernina

Great news Tasha!


----------



## cole2009

Hello,
I would like to join, my edd is 04/05/2011


----------



## jeffsar

Pinksnowball said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well girls, went to the midwife today - turns out my thyroixe (i've an underactive thyroid) needs to be increased, but HCG levels are high so i'm happy, for now! i mentioned the pain i'm having and she's booked me for an early scan on friday - so hopefully they'll find something cos i'm still not feeling that pregnant!
> 
> how's everyone else today?x
> 
> yey fab news about HCG , and only 5 days to scan :happydance:
> 
> 
> i have a headache today :( but alex is keeping me entertained :cloud9:Click to expand...


i know, and to think i was away to book one today too! just got to pray now that they see something - i know 6 weeks will be early buti really need some reassurance....

welcome to all the new bfps!! x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive officially lost the plot !! just cried to toy story 3 :rofl:


welcome and congratulations to all the new :bfp: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ha ha you're not alone, i watched jumanji with my son today and was crying my eyes out at the end - he thinks his mummys gone mad! x


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> ive officially lost the plot !! just cried to toy story 3 :rofl:
> 
> 
> welcome and congratulations to all the new :bfp: xxx

omg so did i lol i just watched it, im not the only one going bonkers lmao xxx


----------



## Tasha360

watchin the new karate kid now ill try not to ball at that lol xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i watched that and was ok lol


----------



## parkgirl

Hello all. Got my :bfp: last week and am due April 3rd. This is my first, so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:
congrats xx


----------



## caro103

Congrats Parkgirl! think we started TTC around the same time! (I remember having chats with you anyways!) congrats on your BFP hun!

Funny that we ended up in the same month xxx


----------



## sallysaunders

parkgirl said:


> Hello all. Got my :bfp: last week and am due April 3rd. This is my first, so I really don't know what to expect.

Congratulations !! Fab news :happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks ladies!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to all of you.


----------



## Tasha360

parkgirl said:


> Thanks ladies!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to all of you.

congrats to you we have the same EDD xx


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- anyone having any "fluttering" feelings in the uterus? I have been and it's weird!


----------



## nadira037

Congrats Parkgirl and to all the ladies on this thread, this is most first too so I have no idea what to expect either. 

MissFox- I haven't had any fluttering, nothing really. I would like to start feeling sick or something so I can feel pregnant.

I don't have any symptoms yet, does anybody else?


----------



## parkgirl

The only symptoms I've been experiencing are very sore BBs and being extra tired. Today was the first day I had some nausea, but it almost immediately went away when I had something to eat. Maybe pregnancy related...maybe not.


----------



## nadira037

I told my friend earlier today I don't have any symptoms and she said don't worry when it happens I will miss these early days. I guess it's still pretty early though.


----------



## bernina

Hi Nadira

I am so scared today because the last 3 days or so I felt pressure in my abdomen, almost cramp like sensations (but different than AF) and really sore boobs. Today I feel nothing but sore boobs and even those didn't get sore until the afternoon.

I'm on progesterone so that could easily be causing the tenderness there. Just really hard to believe I'm preg at the moment. Feel like it's just a fluke and I was just only pregnant for a few days. After 2 mc's I'm just so darn paranoid! With my first preg I had light brown spotting and that didn't even phase me or worry me one bit. Man I long for those blissfully ignorant days.

I know it's still very early for symptoms but I'm a worrier and just can't seem to snap out of it. Really tempted to get a second blood test but then not sure I really want to know.

Hope the rest of you are a lot calmer than me at the moment, this post only needs one loony person :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Bernina- I hope everything is okay with your little bean! FX'd for you that you are worrying for nothing. 

My symptoms thus far: sore boobs, a little swollen ankles (water retention), a bit of nausea, and some fatigue. 

With my last pregnancy I got started getting extreme nausea and vomiting at abt 4 1/2 weeks, so I'm incredibly thankful that it hasn't started this time around...at least not yet. I was miserably sick last time.


----------



## nadira037

Hey Bernina

I'm sure everything is ok. I know what you going through, I had one mc before and it's always in the back of your mind. I keep taking tests just to make sure the line is getting darker. Here's to sticky little beans! Hopefully they get comfortable and settle in for 9 months. = )


----------



## bernina

Hey Nadira, we're the same EDD and in the same time zone, how cool is that!!!

Amberdawn, I have been meaning to tell you that I absolutely LOVE your profile picture, it is so classically beautiful!


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Bernina! It took me forever to find a really good mother/baby picture online and then I put a nice dark border around it. :) I love old photos! Especially of babies in those long christening gowns. Just gorgeous!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woke up this morning to fresh spotting. I don't know how much is too much or when to panic. I'm already worrying. What if it gets worse at work???


----------



## CottlestonPie

It's got heavier and everywhere is closed so I can't call them :cry:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Ring your gp sweetie x


----------



## camerashy

oh hun hope everythings ok ((hugs))
do u not have an outta hrs no etc??? if not go to the A+E!!!! they will hafta see u!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks girls xx

My gp wont see me unless I book an appointment which will be for tomorrow or later. I have an appointment with EPU tomorrow for bloods so I called them and asked them if I could maybe bring it forward but because it's not got clots or heavy enough to fill a pad, they said there's nothing they can do so I just have to rest until my appointment in the morning.

My DF thinks that maybe it's because I was doing a lot of housework yesterday. Carrying baskets of clothes, bending to the washing machine/dryer, tidying up... that maybe it's just a bit of stretching and settling. I don't know what to think except that for now, it seems to only be when I pee, which I think is an improvement. It's hard to tell because I'm checking it every 5 minutes so it's not getting a chance to build up. But hopefully that means it's easing off? I dunno.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hope everything ok xxx :hugs: 

Just try to rest today x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Little annoyance but because I'm in that sort of mood it's got to me. 
The mailman put a notice in the door today saying "We tried to deliver your parcel but you weren't in so please come and collect it..."
He didn't even ring my doorbell and I saw him deliver the rest of my post. He absolutely did not try to deliver anything larger than an envelope. So now I have to walk to the post office to collect my parcel because my postman is too lazy to do his job. Normally I wouldn't worry too much about this but I don't feel at all capable of walking up that hill today. Sigh.

(I think I'm hormonal :haha: )


----------



## hopeful2010

aw hun !!! When your apt?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tomorrow morning. I have no set time, just whenever DF wakes up lol


----------



## hopeful2010

fxd for you hun !


----------



## DogCrazy

Hey I got my BFP last Thursday and a blood test to confirm, my gynea told me im between 4-5 weeks :) So my due date is in April I think, but im going to see my gynea next friday so then I should hopefully find out.
I am sooo excited!! 
Yay!! Finally!!!


----------



## nadira037

CottelstonePie - I hope everything is ok, fx'd for you sweetie.

DogCrazy - Crazy congrats on your BFP!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Well ladies, i've just popped in to say i started getting negatives after so i won't be joining you as an April due date mummy.

7dpo cheapo poundland test-faint positive

9dpo cheapo poundland test-faint but very slightly darker positive

11dpo first response-faint positive but fainter than before so, did a

CB digital later that day-not pregnant

14dpo cheapo poundland test-negative

16dpo cheapo poundland test- very faint positive

I am still getting symptoms though, cramps and backache, was convinced AF would turn up today but nothing, headaches, hot flushes, slight nausea and bloating. Pretty sure i'm not though as they would be dark enough now to get a clear positive on any test. Not really sure what happened. All the best for the next 8 months and beyond :D xxx


----------



## amberdawn723

So Sorry for you SunshineMum! Big hugs to you!:hugs:

Cottlestone- FX'd that your little bean is okay! I know it must be scary not knowing for sure.:hugs:


----------



## bernina

SunshineMum, I'm so sorry about the tests not coming up with strong positives. I think if it were me and if AF didn't show up by Weds morning I would test again. Sometimes women metabolize hCG into the urine slower than others and sometimes the pee is just too diluted to give an accurate reading. I would be feeling the exact way that you do and that I'm out for sure, but I still say test again Weds morning with nice dark pee if no AF. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Cottlestone, I'll be thinking of you and best of luck tomorrow at your appointment. I believe the entire first trimester (esp the first 8 weeks) are a very frustrating time of not knowing, especially when bleeding or previous mc's are in the picture. :flower:

Hope everyone has had a nice restful weekend. No symptoms other than sore boobies this morning. I think I'll take another FRER tomorrow morning to hopefully reassure myself.


----------



## hopeful2010

nadira037 said:


> CottelstonePie - I hope everything is ok, fx'd for you sweetie.
> 
> DogCrazy - Crazy congrats on your BFP!

hey hun how you get your april sweet pea signature !


----------



## babydancing

Cottleston- I hope everything is ok with your bean! I started spotting brown last night and still am this morning whenever I wipe...it is how all my m/c's started, but also had it when pregnant with my now 3 yr old. SO FRUSTRATING! I just moved and have found a new doc here, they wont see my until 8 weeks along...even to do bloods. My doctor back home is livid and thinks I should pressure them to see me. I was going to go back home to see my old doc, but he advised against any car travel over 2 hours. UGH!

I feel your pain girlie!

My boobs still hurt, but I feel like my bloat is gone and I am soo very worried. 
Hope we have sticky babies...I am here if you need to vent! As I just did..sorry


----------



## jeffsar

hopeful2010 said:


> nadira037 said:
> 
> 
> CottelstonePie - I hope everything is ok, fx'd for you sweetie.
> 
> DogCrazy - Crazy congrats on your BFP!
> 
> hey hun how you get your april sweet pea signature !Click to expand...

copy and paste this into your user cp, edit sig!

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg


----------



## jeffsar

AAArgh, that didn't work!!! the link is further back this thread - use search to locate it - sorry hun i tried!!x


----------



## bernina

Hopeful, copy and past this into your signature, but make sure to remove the second G in the [/IMGG] tag below. If I don't put the extra G in you won't be able to see the code as it will show as an image.

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1-1.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## nadira037

Bernina- Yay! we do have the same edd, we can compare symptoms and changes 

hopeful 2010- It was on one of the early pages I think maybe around pg 10 or so. I"ll check my siggy for the code.

SunshineMum- Sorry to hear that hun, it's not over to AF shows.:hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

bernina, good job one of us is with it today!! x


----------



## bernina

*Babydancing*, I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with spotting. Completely understand your worry, I would be feeling 100% the same. Just wanted to let you know that we're all here for you, feel free to vent your concerns. It sounds like so many of us are experiencing the dreaded "am I really pregnant, how can that be". I've never had a viable pregnancy so only have miscarriages to compare things to and start to worry myself when my symptoms in the mc pregs were stronger than this one!! :wacko:

Thinking of you and sending lots of extra sticky vibes to all the gals on this thread :flower:


----------



## mummyto3

11th :)


----------



## moomoo

mummytotwo said:


> 11th :)

Yay! Another due date buddy!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

cottleston- so sorry that your dr. wont move you up! But hopefully their lack of concern means that your bean is OK! It's got to be horribly frustrating! Take it easy today and hopfully tomorrow comes quick and with good news!

I couldn't even get to the dr. for over a week- but I'm going to see how quick they will check me out since everyone around me is convinced I'm further along then this month. I've had such horrible pregnancy symptoms for almost 3 months now and DF, his mom, grandma, my best friend and a few others that know think I'm further along!


----------



## Kimboowee

Got scanned in the x ray dept this morning cos EPU was full of emergencies, they didnt do an internal but seen nothing yet again (from sat) Gotta go for an internal scan on Weds and then I think a follow up 2 weeks later and see where that leaves me. But hgc is rising so theres a baby there somewhere, there just not sure where!

Hope everyones well x

And based on my docs dates im now due on the 7th!


----------



## MissFox

Ok- I just have to complain to someon right now. I have poison Oak ALL OVER! It's driving me CRAZY!!!! Behind both ears, back, wrist, and ankle! And the only thing that I've found that really works is $50 for a 4 oz tube! GIR!


----------



## bernina

Oh MissFox I'm so very sorry. Have you tried a warm (but not too hot!) oatmeal bath to help soften the skin and relieve some of the itching?

My husband used a product called Ivy Dry, got it in a spray at CVS or Walgreens. Not terribly expensive and it did help him.


----------



## kaygee

Hi, 

Just got my BFP yesterday - my due date is 7th April! Can't believe it, and definitely can't wait!!

xo


----------



## bernina

Congrats *Kaygee*!! We're not far apart, April 8th here!! Happy and Healthy 9 mos honey!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Got my first appointment scheduled....won't be til Aug 13th. Hope it goes well. 

I had a major wave of nausea come over me this morning while eating breakfast. Was able to breath through it and didn't vomit thank goodness. Doing well most the time so hopefully I won't suffer with all day "morning" sickness this time around.


----------



## bernina

*amberdawn*, we have our appts on the same day!!! Seems so far away at the moment. Just hope I'm far enough along to see something on the internal scan. I'll be 6 weeks even (per dr's request) so I'm assumming they wouldn't bring me in unless they thought there was a good chance to see something.

I just love your Pregnancy Journal updates!


----------



## caro103

yay I've got a couple of new due date buddies (7th)! congrats girls.

The ladies that are having a worrying time, I'm so so sorry and hope your little ones hold on tight :hugs:

Managed to get out for a walk tonight! was nice to get fresh air but think I may be in bed by 9pm, hehe! xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Please put me down for April 9th!!!! Happy to be a part of this group! :)


----------



## bernina

Congrats JazzyCat!!!! Another nearly due date buddy!! I'm April 8th. Happy and Healthy 9 mos to you!


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks bernina!!!! Thrilled to be a part of this group! Congrats to all of you!!!!


----------



## bernina

Thought we could all use a little good news pick me up to help get us through the next few weeks. Very interesting read. I love #1 - 3.

https://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/w...hten.day/index.html?hpt=Sbin#fbid=vkvCcilgoEd


----------



## CottlestonPie

Is it a symptom to get sensitive teeth early in pregnancy or just coincidence that my teeth have been crazy sensitive over the past few days?


----------



## amberdawn723

Bernina- Great link! Those are some happy websites! Thats neat that we have the same appointment date. I'm not having a scan however. In fact with my daughter I only had one scan and that was at 20 weeks. I'm assuming it'll be the same with this pregnancy. But I do plan on getting a 3d or 4d scan eventually now that we have a Stork Vision business in town.


----------



## parkgirl

CottlestonPie said:


> Woke up this morning to fresh spotting. I don't know how much is too much or when to panic. I'm already worrying. What if it gets worse at work???




XSunshineMumX said:


> Well ladies, i've just popped in to say i started getting negatives after so i won't be joining you as an April due date mummy.
> 
> 7dpo cheapo poundland test-faint positive
> 
> 9dpo cheapo poundland test-faint but very slightly darker positive
> 
> 11dpo first response-faint positive but fainter than before so, did a
> 
> CB digital later that day-not pregnant
> 
> 14dpo cheapo poundland test-negative
> 
> 16dpo cheapo poundland test- very faint positive
> 
> I am still getting symptoms though, cramps and backache, was convinced AF would turn up today but nothing, headaches, hot flushes, slight nausea and bloating. Pretty sure i'm not though as they would be dark enough now to get a clear positive on any test. Not really sure what happened. All the best for the next 8 months and beyond :D xxx




babydancing said:


> Cottleston- I hope everything is ok with your bean! I started spotting brown last night and still am this morning whenever I wipe...it is how all my m/c's started, but also had it when pregnant with my now 3 yr old. SO FRUSTRATING! I just moved and have found a new doc here, they wont see my until 8 weeks along...even to do bloods. My doctor back home is livid and thinks I should pressure them to see me. I was going to go back home to see my old doc, but he advised against any car travel over 2 hours. UGH!
> 
> I feel your pain girlie!
> 
> My boobs still hurt, but I feel like my bloat is gone and I am soo very worried.
> Hope we have sticky babies...I am here if you need to vent! As I just did..sorry

:hugs: I'm sorry ladies. FX for all of you.


----------



## parkgirl

I called my OB/GYN this morning to make an appointment and I have to wait until September 1st. :growlmad: I'm not happy about that. They said they will not see anyone before 9 weeks unless they are bleeding or have another complication. I really like my doctor and from what I've found out asking around, the earliest most any office will see you in my area is between 8 and 9 weeks. So, I'm only a tiny bit after that. 

Not had any new symptoms today. BBs are still sore and had a tiny bit of nausea that's fixed with having a snack. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice day.


----------



## MissFox

GIR! I just went to another appointment I could get into today and tested BFN! I still have all my symptoms though. And no bleeding. Must've just peed too close to the time I was going. The lady was suuuuuch a bitch though- she ws like "well, as of now, you are NOT pregnant" told me to come back in a couple days. I'm going to take another test tonight and prove her WRONG.


----------



## amberdawn723

parkgirl- Oh my goodness! That's just ridiculous that they won't see you any sooner! I'll be 6+4 weeks at my first appt and I thought that was kinda late. I'm sorry hun!:hugs:

MissFox- That's strange that they would get a negative after you got a positive. I'd say definitely test again in the morning and call them up again and say you are still getting positives. Maybe it was a defected test they gave you. :shrug:


----------



## xCookieDough

Im Due April 4th  x


----------



## MissFox

I"m not worrying about it. I'm going to test again. I was just amazed at what a bitch she was to me and DF. I understand chemicals and everything like that but to tell me that the symptoms I'm having are just premenstrual is rediculous. I have another appointment thursday and i'll figure it out by then. My aunt told me she didn't get a positive test with her first 2 children, and only had the faintest of faint lines with the 3rd.


----------



## parkgirl

xCookieDough said:


> Im Due April 4th  x

Welcome and congrats!! You are due just one day after me.


----------



## happy-evie

due on the 9th of april..got my bfp last friday..x


----------



## Raen

I'm thrilled to be here, too. Due April 1 with our first. Yay!



CottlestonPie said:


> Is it a symptom to get sensitive teeth early in pregnancy or just coincidence that my teeth have been crazy sensitive over the past few days?

I've got this, too. Both sides of my mouth, both heat and pressure sensitive. Not at all normal for me. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## bernina

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you all!!

MissFox, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with that. Take a test in the morning with a nice concentrated sample and prove them wrong. I'm thinking of you and sending sticky vibes! That's reassuring that your aunt didn't get positive tests, might just be the way your bodies metabolize hCG.


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I'm really not stressing about it. Thank you though- I appreciate the happy thoughts.


----------



## bernina

Sounds like you have a very positive attitude which is worth it's weight in gold when ttc and pregnant. :flower:

Oh meant to add to the other poster that I experienced really weird tooth sensitivity today also. Was eating a gooey chocolate chip cookie at dinner and when the chocolate touched some of my teeth it was so sensitive. Very odd sensation to have from chocolate! And the cookies weren't hot or anything, just barely warm.


----------



## HippieJess

xCookieDough said:


> Im Due April 4th  x

I'm due on April 4th too. Congrats!


----------



## MissFox

Ok ladies_ I took another test. BFP! As soon as the pee hit the test and made it up to the window it showed up! I knew the lady today was wrong!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Awesome news MissFox!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good news: no proper bleeding do far overnight that I can tell
Bad news: it's 3:40am and I feel so so Ill. I don't wanna move from the bathroom :(


----------



## sallysaunders

MissFox said:


> Ok ladies_ I took another test. BFP! As soon as the pee hit the test and made it up to the window it showed up! I knew the lady today was wrong!!

cONGRATULATIONS !!:flower:ENJOY THE MOMENT


----------



## sallysaunders

happy-evie said:


> due on the 9th of april..got my bfp last friday..x

cONGRATULATIONS ! I am due on the 10thx :flower:


----------



## sallysaunders

MissFox said:


> Ok ladies_ I took another test. BFP! As soon as the pee hit the test and made it up to the window it showed up! I knew the lady today was wrong!!

I am so pleased for you. Just read your messages and you have proved them wrong!! Enjoy the moment now x:happydance:


----------



## sallysaunders

CottlestonPie said:


> Good news: no proper bleeding do far overnight that I can tell
> Bad news: it's 3:40am and I feel so so Ill. I don't wanna move from the bathroom :(

Hope your feeling better and all ok.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

MissFox said:


> Ok ladies_ I took another test. BFP! As soon as the pee hit the test and made it up to the window it showed up! I knew the lady today was wrong!!

thats brilliant! I dont understand why people that are so horrible work in the health industry!!!

well done!


----------



## bernina

Yeah MissFox!!! So so happy for you!!!

Welcome to the new ladies, happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!!


----------



## nadira037

MissFox - That's great news!!! :thumbup:

CottlestonPie - Sorry you don't feel well, hope you feel better.:hugs:

Hope everybody else is well. I still don't have any symptoms, I keep testing just to make sure my beanie is hanging in there. The line got a little bit darker but darker non the less.

Off to work for me, even though I'm so tired I could hardly wake up. Hope you all have a fab day!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations to all the new bfp !!

I was up at 4am feeling really sickly this morning!


----------



## mummyto3

11th xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats Mummytotwo!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you!


----------



## cosmotbear

mines the 5th! 
xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

cosmotbear said:


> mines the 5th!
> xxxxx

Yey me too! Xx


----------



## camishantel

so sitting here waiting on the dr to call about my blood test yesterday to make sure everything is going up at the rate it's suppoesed to and I am scared to death.. I was very at peace yesterday and now am scared to death errrr... call me soon please and be great news


----------



## bernina

Hang in there cami, won't be long now and you'll get the reassurance you need :flower: Sending extra sticky and positive vibes your way! 

Switching topics, I insert a progesterone suppository each night so am intimately familiar with my cervix. I've noticed it's tilted pretty much to my spine, it's not normally like that. Is this normal or something that happens in early pregnancy?


----------



## MommyMika

I kept having to get up to peeee last night... it was driving me crazy!!!! As soon as I got back into bed, I had to get right back up again! 

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## hopeful2010

not yet hun peeing durig the day a lot!!

Can i ask about hair dying when in early PG is it safe !!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Peeing lots during a the day too, I didnt notice it until much later last time!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats to the new BFPs!!

I am also peeing all the time, waking me up at night and then can't get back to sleep... my brain is too busy being excited about being PG.:happydance:

Went for a walk last night with DH and dogs, was out of breath and sweaty right away! Anyone else trying to exercise and finding it difficult?

I've been obsessing over the HPTs too. 5 positives at this point and still haven't called for a doc appt. Just overly cautious... but I think its probably time. Just taking a prenatal vitamin at this point.


----------



## Kimboowee

I totally forgot about vitamins until emilyjade said to me yesterday! Got some folic acid today.

Im am shattered!! Having a hyper toddler isnt helping!


----------



## MommyMika

hopeful2010 said:


> Can i ask about hair dying when in early PG is it safe !!!

I want to know this, too!!

My hair is naturally strawberry blonde, and I dye it black... if I have to let it grow out with a huge line I will die! LOL :wacko::nope:


----------



## JazzyCat

Don't know for sure, but it doesn't seem like a good idea to dye your hair while PG. Too many chemicals you would inhale during the process.... probably other hazards too. But I am NO expert on the matter. Personally, I am ultra paranoid about avoiding chemicals at this stage.


----------



## bernina

The What to Expect book that I have says if you can avoid it during first tri that is best, but that no conclusive evidence has shown that it's dangerous. Also said that highlights are better than all over color as less contact with skin. Make sure area is well ventilated and if you can get a low or no amonia dye that would be ideal.


----------



## JazzyCat

MommyMika - I think your situation is better than if it were reversed. Seems like many PG women I know end up with blonde hair with dark roots while PG... Either way, you'll look great!


----------



## JazzyCat

You also may be able to find an all natural henna-type dye. I remember seeing something like that in a naturalistic-type store...


----------



## MissFox

There are definitely natural dyes for those who want to go darker- lighter is tricky! But well ventilated areas is best and for some highlights- try some lemon juice (hair has to be a little on the light side aready and usualy lighten with sun)

Thanks ladies! I had to prove them wrong! I know what I had seen on the other tests and didn't expect a line to disappear overnight! 

cottleston and cami I hope you both get answers and feel better! 

Oh, and I've been peeing TONS! TMI but pooping a lot too! Everyone is commenting on how I look thin!


----------



## camishantel

finally got the call from the doctor and my numbers went up 93 points more than doubling so woo hoo everything is going good so far... now just stay sticky little one... today I feel like I have a cold... nose will not stop running


----------



## bernina

Yeah!!!! Very happy for you cami!!!


----------



## MissFox

Wooo cami! Sooo exciting!


----------



## MommyMika

YAY Cami!!!

Thanks for the tips on hair dying everyone! I think I'm going to startv a new thread on it, too... then the non-April mommys can give their advice as well :)!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Cami!! What great news!

I also have sniffles and sneezing every few hours. Not sure if it is related... but everyone keeps asking if I have a cold and I know I don't, no other cold symptoms.

Does anyone have advice on what to tell co-workers regarding why you can't lift anything heavy? We have a bunch of boxes of brochures coming in next week and usually I help carry them up the stairs... thinking that's not a good idea and trying to think of some reason (besides the secret obvious one!).. any thoughts?


----------



## caro103

cami thats great news hun!

welcome to the new girls :D

Jazzy, say you've a bad back! and I've totally had the sneezes and a runny nose too! all I can think is I'm suddenly more sensitive to the dust in our office as the cleaners do a pants job :dohh:

I just got back from the Dr's :D, have my midwife booking appointment in 3 weeks :D and will have a scan at around 11 weeks :D whoop whoop! 

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## MissFox

I've also had the cold like symptoms of sneezing and a runny nose- but no cold. I looked it up and apparently some women get it through the entire pregnancy. The plug your body makes is made out of mucous so mucus glands are stimulated to make the cm plug. Anyways- it also stimulated the mucus glands in the face too. Hope that helps!


----------



## MissFox

Oh, and any advise for Poison Oak? I have it all over the place! I don't want to take benedryl because 1. is it safe and 2. I have a bad reaction to it usually (hallucinate)


----------



## Ginger84

Can i join please just got my :bfp: today 
:happydance:
I just cant believe it but have done 4 tests so must be right! 

By my calculations i will be due 11th April but need to confirm with the docs

Congratulations to you all 

xx


----------



## Casey-Jones

Pinksnowball said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> mines the 5th!
> xxxxx
> 
> Yey me too! XxClick to expand...

Me three :happydance:


----------



## Cornbread

Hi. :) I'm due April 12th and just my BFP yesterday. YAY!


----------



## caro103

congrats ginger! :D

MissFox, thats soo interesting! hehe, hope no one else twigs at work thats why i'm sneezing so much! hehe, weirdly though I'm not particularly sneezy when at home so do think its something in the office too!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Went to get more bloods today to check HCG levels.
This time last week it was 778, today it came back over 13,000! Yay!
Will be having an early scan before the start of the week to be sure everything's in the right place!

The heartburn's really started to kick in since last night. But now it seems things are starting to look good, it'll be worth it :D


----------



## JazzyCat

Welcome and congrats to the new BFPs!!!! Our numbers are growing by the hour! 

People are going to think I am nuts if I really sneeze like this for 9 months! Good to hear that I'm not imagining it I guess. I had no idea it could be a PG symptom. Funny, b/c everyone I know has been saying I sound like I am sick, b/c of sniffles and sneezes and I kept saying, "I don't feel sick, probably my allergies." This was happening before I even got my BFPs.

For Poison Oak/Ivy, my DH had it really bad a few years ago and I looked up every natural cure possible online. What finally helped him was a bathtub of a colloidal (sp?) oatmeal & catnip mixture. We added almost everything we read about online to the bath. He healed up shortly thereafter. It was amazing. Wish I could remember everything we added. But I think the oatmeal (make sure it is colloidal) and catnip were the main ingredients. Make a thick bath mixture, then soak for as long as possible. Good luck. That is no fun!


----------



## caro103

woohooo hun! time to change that status and get yourself a ticker? xx


----------



## JazzyCat

BIG HURRAY for you CottlestonPie!!! What fantastic news!

What is up with the heartburn? I get that off and on too?! I feel like I am getting every symptom... No heartburn today (yet) but last few days were horrible. Does anyone know if antiacids are safe to take? Haven't taken any yet, but would be good to know.

And YES... it will ALL be worth it come April!!


----------



## Cornbread

JazzyCat said:


> BIG HURRAY for you CottlestonPie!!! What fantastic news!
> 
> What is up with the heartburn? I get that off and on too?! I feel like I am getting every symptom... No heartburn today (yet) but last few days were horrible. Does anyone know if antiacids are safe to take? Haven't taken any yet, but would be good to know.
> 
> And YES... it will ALL be worth it come April!!

I've been told that Tums are fine but you could always check with your own doctor. Lord knows I ate them like candy last pregnancy.


----------



## JazzyCat

Good to hear Cornbread, thanks... I'll double check with the doc once I finally go in!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks! x
Think I will be getting myself a nice ticker/status change! 

Gaviscon is the only thing I ever take for heartburn. On the leaflet it says it's ok to use during pregnancy so if it gets really bad I'll use that. Hopefully not too often though!


----------



## moomoo

Can someone help me with due date please? Doc has put me at 5th April, I'm sure I'm the 11th?!

My lmp was 2nd of July! Thanks ladies!

:flower:


----------



## Lucy0945

Please can you put me down for April 8th!! Thanks


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats to all the new members!! Looking forward to getting to know you all!

moomoo I've more or less given up with my DD, it was changed so many times last time that Im just gonna leave the guessing to the scan! x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Casey-Jones said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> mines the 5th!
> xxxxx
> 
> Yey me too! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Me three :happydance:Click to expand...

Me four:winkwink:

I've got a good story about the hair dye question, I usually bleach my hair blonde, did it through the 2nd half of pg number 1 and have also done it this time. I think the main reason you get warned off it is ur skin is much more sensitive and even if you dont normally, u may get an allergic reaction to the dye. I tried to put an ash blonde over my bleach last night and it went dark grey!! don't know if thats anything to do with me being pg but hey, I look like a d**k lol:dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Casey-Jones said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> mines the 5th!
> xxxxx
> 
> Yey me too! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Me three :happydance:Click to expand...

yey!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

moomoo said:


> Can someone help me with due date please? Doc has put me at 5th April, I'm sure I'm the 11th?!
> 
> My lmp was 2nd of July! Thanks ladies!
> 
> :flower:

on a 28 day cycle i get the 8th April

so 4+4

:hugs:

congrats xx


----------



## moomoo

Pinksnowball said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with due date please? Doc has put me at 5th April, I'm sure I'm the 11th?!
> 
> My lmp was 2nd of July! Thanks ladies!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> on a 28 day cycle i get the 8th April
> 
> so 4+4
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> congrats xxClick to expand...

nooooo not another date!! Hahaha! Thanks honey!!

XX


----------



## Tasha360

moomoo said:


> Can someone help me with due date please? Doc has put me at 5th April, I'm sure I'm the 11th?!
> 
> My lmp was 2nd of July! Thanks ladies!
> 
> :flower:

hi hun havent got a clue cuz i worked it as the 8th lol. I think thats 40 weeks from 2nd xx


----------



## moomoo

Thanks girlies!! :)


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls hope everyones ok today. Ive been getting heatburn too. Ive never had that early in my other pregnancies, only in the last few weeks. Been a bit sicky today too. 

Congrats to the new bfp's ill add you all later on, just going to eat my tea now. 

Cant believe how quick the group is growing. Looking forward to making some new friends. I only really have one good friend that i can talk to. xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:shock: 41 names already!! :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Lucy (and now moomoo) we have the same EDD, yeah!!! 

So awesome to see this thread growing!!!

How are the April 8th ladies feeling (okay I want to know how everyone else is feeling too!)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I know how u feel tasha, I've relocated 200 miles south recently and the only mates i've got are my work colleagues, and my best mate DH, so its lovely to talk to other people!


----------



## MissFox

I'm gonna go for the 8th for you too! 
My lmp was the 1st and EDD is the 7th.


----------



## Kimboowee

Im looking forward to my scan tomorrow, feeling positive so fx!


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks again Tasha for starting this thread. I will look forward to seeing more April 9 EDDs!

Will check back soon with a symptom round-up for y'all.


----------



## moomoo

Well, been feeling sick/gaggy first thing in the morn and if
I haven't eaten for more than a few hours!! 

Very hungry, bit headachy and tired come late afternoon - then insomnia at night!! Grr!! Lol


----------



## caro103

weird about the edd thing, my Dr put me at April 7th today which is what ff had told me but my lmp was 30th June!? 

Ahhhh I guess we won't have proper due dates until we finally get scans and even after that they'll probably shuffle them! hehe


----------



## Lucy0945

Emotional feelings: Worried every second of the day that something will go wrong, underwear-checking every time I pee, so many questions...etc...!!! Very emotional!

Physical feelings: Crampy stomach almost constantly - it's like a dull ache, sometimes gurgly. Headache. Felt a bit sick/dizzy today, and hot. My boobs don't hurt at all.


----------



## bernina

Lucy I'm there with you on the emotional feelings, although I have been a bit better the more this has sunk in and the more everyone here has reassured me. Give it time and I think you'll feel more at ease. I still do the underwear and wipe check everytime I visit the restroom, I think it's only natural.

I don't feel like my appetite has changed at all, in fact I find it harder to even want to eat or make food. I make sure I eat enough, but sometimes have to force myself. Really feel bad about eating so poorly and hope to get better this weekend with more fresh fruit and veggies and home prepared meals. 

My boobs kill but it's from the progesterone most likely, they didn't hurt this much with either of my past pregnancies.


----------



## moomoo

oooh forgot to say - gone RIGHT off sweet foods, everything sweet tastes soooo sweet!!!!

x


----------



## bernina

> I am likely not fertile today.

moomoo, update that ticker!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

has anyone due around the 5th got a 3+on a digi yet?


----------



## moomoo

bernina said:


> I am likely not fertile today.
> 
> moomoo, update that ticker!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: :rofl:

I'm just about too, want a green one to match my other one :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> Im looking forward to my scan tomorrow, feeling positive so fx!

yey good luck !


----------



## bernina

Good luck Kim!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Slight stabbing pains in lower abdomen (on and off)
Sore & enlarged BBs
Exhaused from slightest bit of exercise
Waking up early in the morning to pee then can't get back to sleep
Sneezing/stuffy nose (on and off)
Heartburn
HUNGRY all the time, but can't ever figure out what I want to eat
Emotional over stupid things like TV


----------



## Cat Louise

Hi, just joined the forum as I found out I was pregnant a couple of days ago. Please can you add me to the list - I'm due 9th April :) Really looking forward to keeping track of how everybody is getting on X


----------



## CottlestonPie

I cried at Toy Story 3 today. I am blaming this on hormones :haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Cat Louise said:


> Hi, just joined the forum as I found out I was pregnant a couple of days ago. Please can you add me to the list - I'm due 9th April :) Really looking forward to keeping track of how everybody is getting on X

:hi: welcome to bnb and congratulations xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> I cried at Toy Story 3 today. I am blaming this on hormones :haha;

i did too , i was a blubbering mess :haha:

oh and big brother :blush::rofl:


----------



## JazzyCat

Hey Cat - CONGRATS and Welcome! I'm also April 9th!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Nice to have hormones to blame for being so emotional! :)


----------



## moomoo

Better?? :rofl: xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies - ok if I join.

Got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO on CD22 out of a 28 day cycle (I OV on CD13 so really early for me :) This puts me at 3w1d pregnant from LMP.

As you can see I had an ectopic in April so I'm a little worried that this bean might be in the wrong place, but I'm hoping as its showed up so early that its in the right place.

I do however has a dull achey sensation on my left hand side where my only tube is... Getting paranoid that this means its stuck in tube, but with it being the size of a poppy seed at the moment, its highly unlikely this is ectopic related (or thats what I;m hoping)!! Does anyone else have an uncomfortable feeling?

Anyways standard proceedure for women with past ectopics is to get an early scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit, but I'm off to Norway on Thursday till Tuesday so will have to see what I can do when we get back.

Fingers crossed, its just pain from the scars where I had my op to remove the ectopic!! And beanie is in the right place x x 

Good to meet you all anyways - hopefully this really will be a happy ending!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on your bfp! :happydance:
A lot of the time, aching from the side you ovulated is normal as the cyst left after ovulation is what pumps out the hormones before the placenta takes over. I got it a lot on the right hand side in week 4 but it seems to be settling down now (I'm in week 5).
Try not to worry, although I know it's easier said than done! Hope it's a sticky bean! xx


----------



## JazzyCat

moomoo - that's perfect! 

Welcome cupcake! Congrats!! I hope all goes well and you get confirmation soon!


----------



## bernina

Perfect moomoo!!

Cupcake welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

moomoo- saw your babybump pic on another thread!!! WOW!!! What kind of vitamins are you on?!!!! That's amazing!


----------



## Tasha360

i had my little girl on 9th April. its a great day. Well im going to watch a film now ive been told to come of here by my OH, apparently i spend all my time on here lol. Well i guess ill update a bit later on xxxx


----------



## moomoo

JazzyCat said:


> moomoo- saw your babybump pic on another thread!!! WOW!!! What kind of vitamins are you on?!!!! That's amazing!

I'm not sure! I'm a size 12 normally so not massive!!

Its just a massive, giant bloat that wasnt their a week ago!! :shrug::shrug:

OH keeps on joking TWINS!! 3 under 2 isnt my idea of fun!! :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

Pinksnowball said:


> has anyone due around the 5th got a 3+on a digi yet?

pinksnowball, i got my 3+ on digi today - i'm due on the 4th - was vey pleased to see it change! you done your yet?

Hi girls, comp been down last couple days and it's been weird how much i've missed chatting already! 

still not feeling that pregnant, but my obsession with POAS say's otherwise :winkwink: (too embarrased to tell you how many i've done now!)

everyone ok? x


----------



## MissFox

Don't worry Jeffsar. I've done about 8- didn't get my bfp til 14dpo! do the math!


----------



## jeffsar

ha ha, i wish i could say i'd only done 8......!!

Just like the reassurance that i've not made the whole thing up and there is actually a baby in there!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jeffsar said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> has anyone due around the 5th got a 3+on a digi yet?
> 
> pinksnowball, i got my 3+ on digi today - i'm due on the 4th - was vey pleased to see it change! you done your yet?Click to expand...

not done it yet , didnt want to be disappointed so waiting as long as possible! done zillions of ic's and frer and asda tests though :blush:


----------



## helen1234

wahhhhh cant believe i'm joining this group, this is my 2nd pregnancy on bnb,

i only found out this morning, by my dates i'm 5 wks 3 days but with a digi 1-2 weeks but i havent doe rudeys for 14 days cos my oh broke his ankle :haha: so think i'm just under 5 wks. 
eeeeek i darent get my hopes up but we are over the moon :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> wahhhhh cant believe i'm joining this group, this is my 2nd pregnancy on bnb,
> 
> i only found out this morning, by my dates i'm 5 wks 3 days but with a digi 1-2 weeks but i havent doe rudeys for 14 days cos my oh broke his ankle :haha: so think i'm just under 5 wks.
> eeeeek i darent get my hopes up but we are over the moon :)

:hi: :kiss:

we just need lou here now!!!


----------



## jeffsar

well if i got mine today, you'll probably be fine tomorrow.
not sure why i've gone all poas crazy, just get a buzz seeing the line get darker, i'm sure i'll stop once i've had my scan... maybe ;o)


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> has anyone due around the 5th got a 3+on a digi yet?
> 
> pinksnowball, i got my 3+ on digi today - i'm due on the 4th - was vey pleased to see it change! you done your yet?Click to expand...
> 
> not done it yet , didnt want to be disappointed so waiting as long as possible! done zillions of ic's and frer and asda tests though :blush:Click to expand...

:friends: so glad i know someone in here. i want lou in here now :cry: really hope this is her month more than anything :happydance:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

congrats helen!


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> wahhhhh cant believe i'm joining this group, this is my 2nd pregnancy on bnb,
> 
> i only found out this morning, by my dates i'm 5 wks 3 days but with a digi 1-2 weeks but i havent doe rudeys for 14 days cos my oh broke his ankle :haha: so think i'm just under 5 wks.
> eeeeek i darent get my hopes up but we are over the moon :)
> 
> :hi: :kiss:
> 
> we just need lou here now!!!Click to expand...

omg i posted the same thing at the same time lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> wahhhhh cant believe i'm joining this group, this is my 2nd pregnancy on bnb,
> 
> i only found out this morning, by my dates i'm 5 wks 3 days but with a digi 1-2 weeks but i havent doe rudeys for 14 days cos my oh broke his ankle :haha: so think i'm just under 5 wks.
> eeeeek i darent get my hopes up but we are over the moon :)
> 
> :hi: :kiss:
> 
> we just need lou here now!!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg i posted the same thing at the same time lolClick to expand...

great minds :winkwink:


----------



## helen1234

i'm going to blag a scan off my doc so i know my dates, cos i been on clomid for 12 months, he'll blag it to test for multiples hehe.
going to test next week with the digi i have and hopefully it'll have gone up.

i've got to be on the later end of 4wks cos we havent done rudeys for 2 weeks lol so confusing :wacko:

but the calendar says 2nd of april


----------



## parkgirl

MissFox said:


> Ok ladies_ I took another test. BFP! As soon as the pee hit the test and made it up to the window it showed up! I knew the lady today was wrong!!

That's wonderful news!!



CottlestonPie said:


> Good news: no proper bleeding do far overnight that I can tell
> Bad news: it's 3:40am and I feel so so Ill. I don't wanna move from the bathroom :(

Glad the bleeding is better but sorry you are feeling ill.



MommyMika said:


> I kept having to get up to peeee last night... it was driving me crazy!!!! As soon as I got back into bed, I had to get right back up again!
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?

I've been peeing all night and day. I must have gotten up from my desk at least two to three times an hour for most of the day. 



camishantel said:


> finally got the call from the doctor and my numbers went up 93 points more than doubling so woo hoo everything is going good so far... now just stay sticky little one... today I feel like I have a cold... nose will not stop running

Great news about the numbers!!! Stick little one stick!!



Cupcake1979 said:


> Hello ladies - ok if I join.
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO on CD22 out of a 28 day cycle (I OV on CD13 so really early for me :) This puts me at 3w1d pregnant from LMP.
> 
> As you can see I had an ectopic in April so I'm a little worried that this bean might be in the wrong place, but I'm hoping as its showed up so early that its in the right place.
> 
> I do however has a dull achey sensation on my left hand side where my only tube is... Getting paranoid that this means its stuck in tube, but with it being the size of a poppy seed at the moment, its highly unlikely this is ectopic related (or thats what I;m hoping)!! Does anyone else have an uncomfortable feeling?
> 
> Anyways standard proceedure for women with past ectopics is to get an early scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit, but I'm off to Norway on Thursday till Tuesday so will have to see what I can do when we get back.
> 
> Fingers crossed, its just pain from the scars where I had my op to remove the ectopic!! And beanie is in the right place x x
> 
> Good to meet you all anyways - hopefully this really will be a happy ending!

Welcome to all the new ladies. We are growing quickly. :happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

Other than sore boobies and having to pee more than usual, I'm not having any symptoms. I wonder if this is good or bad. Not that I want to feel sick, I just hope things are moving along like they should.


----------



## Kimboowee

I got 2-3 on digi yesterday was going to wait til the weekend to do the other one.

Nice to see you here Helen! x


----------



## MissFox

I'm sure they are park girl. I just have sore boobs and I'm peeing more than usual and I'm nauseas but not horrible- it just feels like I need to eat nauseas.


----------



## helen1234

Kimboowee said:


> I got 2-3 on digi yesterday was going to wait til the weekend to do the other one.
> 
> Nice to see you here Helen! x

yay

i'm up your way tomorrow visiting my mum :)

how come your having a scan


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Well what to think... I haven't tested again but very much feel pregnant. Nausea is getting worse, backache, achy legs, period type cramps,waking early in the morning to wee then not being able to get back to sleep, falling asleep in the afternoon early evening then can't get to sleep for ages when i go to bed... Runny n sneezy nose, sensitive smell etc etc... Got it all so what is going on.....????xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Oh, is waking up early and not being able to get back to sleep a symptom? I've been doing that all week. 

SunshineMum- :hugs:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Yes i've had it in all 3 of my previous pregnancies xxx


----------



## MissFox

I'm so glad to hear I'm not alone in that!!! Poor DF. He wanted to cuddle but everytime he moved it woke me up and then I couldn't get backto sleep and it makes me cranky!! 
I've definitely been having issues with sleep! I want to do it- i'm exhausted all day! When I try to go to sleep I can't and then I wake up WAY too early. Blah!


----------



## bernina

SunshineMum, when do you plan to retest? You have more preg symptoms than I had at 8 weeks!!


----------



## HippieJess

My hormones have been completely out of whack for the past two days. Today I had a complete meltdown because my laptop wouldn't charge. DH then turns to me and says "ya I was waiting for this. You're going to ruin the next nine months for me". What a jerk. 
Hoping the mood swings won't last long.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

bernina said:


> SunshineMum, when do you plan to retest? You have more preg symptoms than I had at 8 weeks!!

Either tomorrow evening or Friday morning with FMU .. Which do you ladies think? Again i'm feeling really nauseous! Trying to get the OH up and it's pissing me off ... xxx


----------



## keekee

hiya everyone....
not been on for a few days so congrats to anyone new:thumbup: x

there is too many new posts to read so dont know where everyone is up to haha x

thought i would have to leave you ladies monday night, i stated to bleed quite alot ... so went down to a&e, they did every test available with blood and urine felt like a bit of a pin cushion because none of that happened last time i miscarried,i had an internal and my cervix was closed :happydance:, i went for a scan yesterday to make sure everything ok, its growing in the right place, and everything seems fine for my dates, she didn't get a heart beet but was only 5 week 3 days so still early, ive not bled since that night and cervical mucus has gone totally back to normal, she wanted me to go back next week for another scan but im going to be on holiday and dont get back until the 25th of aug, so ive got an appointment for the 26th, so ill be 8-9 weeks then , hopefully if everythings ok, just hope i dont start bleeding on holiday..........

so how is everyone :kiss:


----------



## caro103

keekee, that must have been so scary! glad everythings ok :thumbup:, fx'ed for a sticky bean now!

I'm totally with you girls on the waking early thing, was 6am for me this morning and normally struggle to wake for 8.45! :dohh:

Hope you have a fab day, be back on later after stinky work! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/1ca16cd0.jpg


yey!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## helen1234

That's brilliant Leanne your progressing nicely :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

alex is now trying to draw on a book with my test :rofl:


----------



## noileena

Hello ladies

Just thought I'd jump in - due on 11th April

Hopefully we'll all have sticky beans and be here a long time


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

noileena said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just thought I'd jump in - due on 11th April
> 
> Hopefully we'll all have sticky beans and be here a long time

:hi:
congratulations xx


----------



## hanelei

Hi, can I join? I'm theoretically due on 6th April- we just started TTC last month and I was so astounded when I tested on 1st August and a dark line came up straight away! I'm 35, have just come off the Pill (June), and I actually thought AF had arrived- on CD 26 bleeding that seemed like AF started, then stopped suddenly the next afternoon, followed by spotting the next couple of days. I just wanted to be sure though so I tested on Sunday and there was the BFP! 

I didn't have much in the way of symptoms during the 2WW- in fact I felt great, and almost completely normal. I did feel at the time like my sense of taste and smell had got stronger although I thought I might be imagining it- luckily no nausea yet though, and everything tastes delicious right now! I then started to get really sore gums and the inside of my mouth felt weird along with some tension in my lower back- that's probably what prompted me to take the HPT.

I don't see sore gums mentioned as a symptom here a lot but when I did a search it seems quite common. I also have several mouth ulcers (another symptom it appears) which are starting to get better now thank goodness, and I have been really, really thirsty most of the time for the last few days. It's very hot where I live (Tokyo:ninja:), has been around 35 deg C (about 95 deg F?) the last few days so I would be drinking a lot anyway, but this is way thirstier than I would normally get in summer. 

Long post! But I haven't told anyone yet other than DH- I have sent my parents (in Australia and NZ) cards with the news and want to wait until I have been to the doctor to tell anyone else, so felt like I needed to tell someone all about it! 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy!:flower:


----------



## Tasha360

wow congrats to all the new bfp's, ive got some names to be adding. Helen1234 i noticed your from Dudley, im from Stourbridge xx


----------



## Tasha360

SunshineMum i really hope alls ok for you, it sounds promising xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Right ive updated the list let me know if ive missed anyone off cuz i keep getting distracted by a whinging toddler.

DogCrazy, Cupcake1979, helen1234 do you know your due dates? xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

helen1234 said:


> Kimboowee said:
> 
> 
> I got 2-3 on digi yesterday was going to wait til the weekend to do the other one.
> 
> Nice to see you here Helen! x
> 
> yay
> 
> i'm up your way tomorrow visiting my mum :)
> 
> how come your having a scanClick to expand...

Make sure you take it easy!

Had loads of spotting last week but HCG is rising. Had a scan on monday and there was nothing there.

It was meant to be at 9am but they just took blood instead, get the results at 3 so lets hope Mondays result of 445 has gone up!


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> Right ive updated the list let me know if ive missed anyone off cuz i keep getting distracted by a whinging toddler.
> 
> DogCrazy, Cupcake1979, helen1234 do you know your due dates? xxx

By the calendar it's 2nd April but I don't think I'm that far as the digi was a week out so will prob change,

Good luck Kim xxx


----------



## KittenKat

Well fun times today, filled with phoning the CSA to see if they have decided that I am going to get the arrears in maintenance my ex owes me. Then phoning Bridgend Council to see if they are getting their backsides in gear for processing our application for housing in the area after losing our last one.

Not that I actually want to do anything today other than eat and sleep


----------



## HippieJess

Hanelei - congratulations! My first month TTC was July too. I was shocked when I got my bfb at the end of July. 
I've been extremely thirsty too but figured it was the heat, maybe its the pregnancy.


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Right ive updated the list let me know if ive missed anyone off cuz i keep getting distracted by a whinging toddler.
> 
> DogCrazy, Cupcake1979, helen1234 do you know your due dates? xxx
> 
> By the calendar it's 2nd April but I don't think I'm that far as the digi was a week out so will prob change,
> 
> Good luck Kim xxxClick to expand...

ok ill put you down for the 2nd for now xx


----------



## parkgirl

XSunshineMumX said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> SunshineMum, when do you plan to retest? You have more preg symptoms than I had at 8 weeks!!
> 
> Either tomorrow evening or Friday morning with FMU .. Which do you ladies think? Again i'm feeling really nauseous! Trying to get the OH up and it's pissing me off ... xxxClick to expand...

:test: Your symptoms are better than mine as well.



keekee said:


> hiya everyone....
> not been on for a few days so congrats to anyone new:thumbup: x
> 
> there is too many new posts to read so dont know where everyone is up to haha x
> 
> thought i would have to leave you ladies monday night, i stated to bleed quite alot ... so went down to a&e, they did every test available with blood and urine felt like a bit of a pin cushion because none of that happened last time i miscarried,i had an internal and my cervix was closed :happydance:, i went for a scan yesterday to make sure everything ok, its growing in the right place, and everything seems fine for my dates, she didn't get a heart beet but was only 5 week 3 days so still early, ive not bled since that night and cervical mucus has gone totally back to normal, she wanted me to go back next week for another scan but im going to be on holiday and dont get back until the 25th of aug, so ive got an appointment for the 26th, so ill be 8-9 weeks then , hopefully if everythings ok, just hope i dont start bleeding on holiday..........
> 
> so how is everyone :kiss:

I'm so happy for you. FX things keep going the right direction. 



noileena said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just thought I'd jump in - due on 11th April
> 
> Hopefully we'll all have sticky beans and be here a long time

Welcome and congrats!!



Pinksnowball said:


> alex is now trying to draw on a book with my test :rofl:

That's too cute.



KittenKat said:


> Well fun times today, filled with phoning the CSA to see if they have decided that I am going to get the arrears in maintenance my ex owes me. Then phoning Bridgend Council to see if they are getting their backsides in gear for processing our application for housing in the area after losing our last one.
> 
> Not that I actually want to do anything today other than eat and sleep

Doesn't sound like much fun. I hope they get it straightened out for you.




I didn't sleep very well again last night. Woke up at 2 am to pee and couldn't fall back to sleep until 5. Woke up again at 6 having to go again. Maybe I'll get in a nap this afternoon. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Tasha360

well im sooo tired. Was up every hour peeing in the night , same today and ive only had one drink. No chance of getting a nap either with my two. Other than that no other symptoms today.

Gta go into town aswell in a bit and its raining :-( xxx


----------



## hopeful2010

still no symptoms here myself feeling sorry for myself today been up all night with toothache !!!


----------



## xCookieDough

Hey Everyone!
Quick question,

I have booked a early pregnancy scan for 16th August, Harley Street, when I will be 7weeks. Feeling nervous, but need big reassurance!

Has anyone else booked a early pregnancy scan? x


----------



## Tasha360

i havnt booked one but my dr said i might be sent for one because my periods havent been right since i had my dd, so its just incase im a bit further on than i think but im pretty sure im not. i had scans at 6,7 and 8 weeks with my dd. xxx


----------



## KittenKat

Ooo maybe I can get one too *crosses fingers* but then again I need to actually get to see my midwife to get me into the system, first available appointment with her is the 19th but I am out of the country from 16th until the beginning of Sept and will be pushing 9-10 weeks by then, so when Rosa has her jabs tomorrow I am hoping to catch her between appointments as her clinic day is then too, then I will be able to fit myself in before hand hopefully as she already knows me and normally gets me to fill out my notes myself for the past history part and health etc hehe


----------



## Tasha360

my 1st mw appt is next tues xx


----------



## Lucy0945

I've booked an early scan for 7+4. Reason is my husband and I are relocating from the UK to the Middle East in 6 weeks time, around the time my scans would begin. I tried to get an appointment on the NHS but the earliest they could give me was after we will have left the UK.
Wanted an early scan to reassure myself before the move, as it'll probably take a couple of weeks to get registered with a midwife when I arrive.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have a scan this week as I was having problems but at 5.5 weeks I doubt we'll see much. Tempted for 8 week scan though


----------



## camishantel

I had one at 4 weeks(dr insited knew I wouldn't see anything as numbers were still low) and they are doing one again next tuesday my numbers then should be in the 4600 at least so hope to see something I will be 5w6d


----------



## DogCrazy

Tasha360 said:


> Right ive updated the list let me know if ive missed anyone off cuz i keep getting distracted by a whinging toddler.
> 
> DogCrazy, Cupcake1979, helen1234 do you know your due dates? xxx

I don't know my due date yet, Will hopefully know on the 13th as I'm seeing the gynea then :)


----------



## nadira037

Good morning Ladies and welcome to all the new Ladies,

Just stopping by, still no symptoms for me just very tired. I have my first obgyn appt on the 19th and I still don't have an appt with a mw yet. I feel like the 19th is years from now. I would like a early scan but I don't know if they would be able to see anything by then.

Hopeful2010 - sorry to here about your toothache, hope it gets better.:hugs:

Off to work for me, talk to guys later.


----------



## bernina

Morning girls!! Sounds like everyone is doing well, tired, but well. 

I scared myself this morning, woke up at 6 after having a really bad dream where I saw blood in the toilet. As long as I can remember I would always have a dream of blood and then in a day or two (on schedule) AF would come. This was even before we started ttc. My husband thinks I'm quite mad, but agrees that I'm usually right on target. Well of course no blood this morning and I'm sure it was just a nightmare, I bet I'm not the only pregnant woman scared to death of blood. Just feel a bit off as I woke up kind of in a scared mood and having a rough time shaking it. 

On a positive note I felt totally sick to my stomach yesterday before dinner :)


----------



## hopeful2010

aw hun sounds like a horrible dream i not had any dreams of yet!!! Do well my tummy is a bit achy feels heavy !!!


----------



## HippieJess

I have my first scan & appointment next Wednesday. I'm so excited! I just hope they'll be able to see something, I should be 6 + 2 by then. Still feels like its an eternity away.


----------



## michmash

Hi everyone :flower: I took 2 tests yesterday and 2 days ago and got BFP's!
It was my first month of ttc and I'm still in shock!
I'm due April 8! 
Congrats to all April mommies!! :kiss:


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!

I spent nearly all day yesterday on my feet on a little trip to the Science Museum and shopping with my parents and my daughter. It was really quite fun but I was incredibly tired afterward and still am even this morning. Happy to say that nausea is still on barely here. I do not want to get anymore sick than this with this pregnancy.


----------



## bernina

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you all!! 

Hopeful, so sorry to hear about the toothache, hope it starts to feel better for you. Are you able to put any sort of numbing gel on in? An achy tummy sounds like a good sign to me, so many different things we can experience in the early days.

Extra sticky vibes to all the lovely April gals!!!


----------



## Tasha360

DogCrazy said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Right ive updated the list let me know if ive missed anyone off cuz i keep getting distracted by a whinging toddler.
> 
> DogCrazy, Cupcake1979, helen1234 do you know your due dates? xxx
> 
> I don't know my due date yet, Will hopefully know on the 13th as I'm seeing the gynea then :)Click to expand...

ok huni no probs xx


----------



## Tasha360

just wondered how far behind you American ladies are time wise? its 15.25 here now xx


----------



## amberdawn723

It's 9:26am here in the middle of the US....so about 6 hours behind you.


----------



## bernina

I'm in the eastern time zone and 5 hours behind London. I work with our UK offices quite a bit so am used to calculating the difference.

It's 10:27 am here.


----------



## Lucy0945

I HAVE to stop googling miscarriage rates and reading horror stories because I'm now worried that every twinge means something is wrong. I've had a few sharp stabbing pains today (in my vagina area) and it's really scaring me. No bleeding and the pains come and go. Have been feeling dizzy/sickly on and off all day. The reseaching stops, now!

On another note, I'm not normally a very emotional person, but I just found this poem and started crying!

Before you were conceived, I wanted you 
Before you were born, I loved you 
Before you were here an hour, I would die for you 
This is the miracle of love. 
-Maureen Hawkins


----------



## sallysaunders

Lucy0945 said:


> I HAVE to stop googling miscarriage rates and reading horror stories because I'm now worried that every twinge means something is wrong. I've had a few sharp stabbing pains today (in my vagina area) and it's really scaring me. No bleeding and the pains come and go. Have been feeling dizzy/sickly on and off all day. The reseaching stops, now!
> 
> On another note, I'm not normally a very emotional person, but I just found this poem and started crying!
> 
> Before you were conceived, I wanted you
> Before you were born, I loved you
> Before you were here an hour, I would die for you
> This is the miracle of love.
> -Maureen Hawkins

Lovely poem ... thank you
Please dont worry i have been the same as you every pain and i think that soemthing is wrong. Think really it is a good sign and friends say that it shows that something is happening in there!!. Fingers crossed for us both x:flower:


----------



## sallysaunders

Congratulatons to all the new BFP such great news x


----------



## Emmea12uk

xCookieDough said:


> Hey Everyone!
> Quick question,
> 
> I have booked a early pregnancy scan for 16th August, Harley Street, when I will be 7weeks. Feeling nervous, but need big reassurance!
> 
> Has anyone else booked a early pregnancy scan? x

I had one at 5, 6 & 7 last time. Hoping for one at 6 this time but waiting to hear.


----------



## babydancing

michmash said:


> Hi everyone :flower: I took 2 tests yesterday and 2 days ago and got BFP's!
> It was my first month of ttc and I'm still in shock!
> I'm due April 8!
> Congrats to all April mommies!! :kiss:

Welcome and Congrats! I am due April 8th also!!


----------



## babydancing

I am still having brown spotting! Day 4 now...I am getting more and more freaked out! No cramps or pain...so thats good at least. Go Aug. 24th for an ultrasound. My new doctor is horrible and I just miss my old OB! Please stick baby, please stick!!
It is so unbearably hot out today- we have had heat indexes in the 100's for days, yuck! I am just staying in doors and laying around trying to take it easy with the spotting. 

How are all of you gals doing today? There were so many posts, I coulsnt catch up and comment on them all, but I am happy for all the newbies and glad everyone seems to be doing pretty good!


----------



## Tasha360

wish it was lovely and hot here, its raining :-( xx


----------



## babydancing

Tasha360 said:


> wish it was lovely and hot here, its raining :-( xx

Oh, I wish we could trade spots! haha, I could use a rainy day and a break from this heat and humidity...sending sunny vibes your way!


----------



## MissFox

I"m on the west coast- 8:30 here now. 
I am going for my first dr. appointment tomorrow! I'm getting excited, but I'm taking a cup of FMU (I'l test with it just to make sure it's a + too, :rofl: :muaha:) since what happened when I went to planned parenthood! Since I've been having pregnancy symptoms for almost 3 months I'm going to see if I can get a scan earlier than I normally would. 
I probably wont see anything tomorrow since i'll only be 5 wks, but still! 

Anyways- I'm off to walk the puppy then work. 
Congrats to all the new girls and I hope the upcoming months are filled with happiness and stickybeans!


----------



## Kimboowee

HCG is now 1100 & scan booked for next Weds yayyy!!


----------



## helen1234

Kimboowee said:


> HCG is now 1100 & scan booked for next Weds yayyy!!

awwww thats brilliant news :hugs: 

x


----------



## babydancing

Kimboowee said:


> HCG is now 1100 & scan booked for next Weds yayyy!!


Wonderful news!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Cuddle-Bug

I'm due April 5th! This is out first, we've only been married since June 19th, but we're super excited! 
:wedding: :yipee:


----------



## Kimboowee

Cuddle-Bug said:


> I'm due April 5th! This is out first, we've only been married since June 19th, but we're super excited!
> :wedding: :yipee:

Awww congrats!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats!!! That's great news! Must have been quite a honeymoon! ;)


----------



## mummyto3

can u remove me please i lost my baby today :(


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that mummytotwo!:hugs:


----------



## mummyto3

tghanks hun :( i no have more babies in heaven that earth that not fair


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm sorry. My heart goes out to you. Many blessings to you in the future.


----------



## Cornbread

Ugh. I am SO tired all the time now. My house is a disaster and needs cleaning, I have tons of laundry and dishes to do, and the yard needs to be mowed and DH is still in a cast, but I just have no energy to do all that. Plus it's hot and humid. Yesterday it was still over 100 degrees fahrenheit after 7pm. How icky is that?


----------



## CottlestonPie

mummytotwo, I am so sorry :( :hugs: xx


----------



## bernina

:hugs: mummytotwo, I'm so very very sorry for your loss.

You are so right, it is not fair at all.

I'm thinking of you and hope that you find comfort and strength from your friends and family. I'm here anytime you'd like to talk or vent or just rant at the world.


----------



## parkgirl

mummytotwo- :hugs: so sorry. 

Cornbread- It's been horribly hot and humid here as well. We are expecting another day in the upper 90s with heat index over 100. There is a chance of rain tonight. I'm really hoping that will cool things off a bit.


I'm so tired right now. Tried to take a nap, but couldn't sleep. I think I'll get a little more work done then try again before dinner. I'm going out to eat with a really close friend tonight. Going to tell her I'm pregnant. She'll be the only one to know besides my husband.


----------



## moomoo

So sorry mummytotwo, hoping you will join us again soon xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

Made first doc appt for next Friday. Weird b/c my insurance system doesn't let me talk to anyone to set an appointment, all automated. So I'm going in, but they have no idea why!! Should be around 6 weeks by then. Wondering what exactly to expect... any ideas? Maybe bloodwork only?

Still excited to make it so "official."


----------



## babydancing

Cornbread said:


> Ugh. I am SO tired all the time now. My house is a disaster and needs cleaning, I have tons of laundry and dishes to do, and the yard needs to be mowed and DH is still in a cast, but I just have no energy to do all that. Plus it's hot and humid. Yesterday it was still over 100 degrees fahrenheit after 7pm. How icky is that?

Where are you that it is over 100? I am in FL and it has been wicked here lately! lol I feel your pain, the heat is brutal when your pregnant!!


----------



## babydancing

Mommytotwo- I am so sorry you lost another baby. I am sending you hugs and I will keep you in my prayers for a healthy baby! Hang in there sweetie, I know how hard it is...best of luck in the future...


----------



## jeffsar

xCookieDough said:


> Hey Everyone!
> Quick question,
> 
> I have booked a early pregnancy scan for 16th August, Harley Street, when I will be 7weeks. Feeling nervous, but need big reassurance!
> 
> Has anyone else booked a early pregnancy scan? x

I've got a private scan booked for the 27th, 8wks + 5. i would have booked one earlier as i've been so paranoid this time round, but the mw has said she may do one on Fri, so we'll wait and see. 

mummytotwo, i'm so very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## moomoo

Thinking about booking a private scan as I've been feeling soooo crampy!!! Not sure whether to give mw a ring and tell her? I'm sure she won't refer me unless bleeding which there isn't?

How much pain with cramping is acceptable? I swear it wasn't as ba as this last time?? XX


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Mummytotwo sorry for your loss xx

Rather than take your name off would u not just prefer an angel beside your name?? That is what they have done to my name last month in the march mummies group?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Mummytotwo sorry for your loss xx

Rather than take your name off would u not just prefer an angel beside your name?? That is what they have done to my name last month in the march mummies group?


----------



## moomoo

Ps I've suffered a mmc before, not that I think that makes any difference?


----------



## Lucy0945

After researching MS cures I popped to Tesco this afternoon to stock up (if this morning is anything to go by, I'll be needing plenty of supplies). It made me smile when I looked in my basket: Ginger nut biscuits, lemonade (bubbles are supposed to help), mints, dried bananna and mango (I picked the dried fruit out of my bowl of Fruit & Fibre this morning and it helped loads)....just thought I'd share my attempt at self-prescribing! Hope it works


----------



## jeffsar

great tips lucy0945 :)
not sure if it's a good thing or bad thing but not a hint of ms for me...
i mean, obviuosly i don't want to be sick, but it would be encouraging to know i have real preg symptoms! still just tender bbs for me.....

Still worried ;(


----------



## Lucy0945

jeffsar said:


> great tips lucy0945 :)
> not sure if it's a good thing or bad thing but not a hint of ms for me...
> i mean, obviuosly i don't want to be sick, but it would be encouraging to know i have real preg symptoms! still just tender bbs for me.....
> 
> Still worried ;(

This is my first pregnancy so had no idea what ms would be like - assumed I'd be physically sick, but so far just really dizzy and faint and everything goes grey. I feel sicky sometimes during the day too. 
My bbs don't hurt at all...so I guess we all just get different symptons. Had to take today off work I felt so bad...really hope tomorrow morning isn't the same. Don't want to have to tell my boss this early on.


----------



## JazzyCat

Went to the beach last night after work. Let's just say the BBs aren't wanting to fit in any of my bathing suits. I don't understand how they can be so much bigger already! My DH says, looks great... yeah, I know better. Who wants to really see that much BB?!(Only him).


----------



## jeffsar

JazzyCat said:


> Went to the beach last night after work. Let's just say the BBs aren't wanting to fit in any of my bathing suits. I don't understand how they can be so much bigger already! My DH says, looks great... yeah, I know better. Who wants to really see that much BB?!(Only him).

see the positives in the situation.
1. a new chest your hubby likes
2. you live somewhere sunny :winkwink:

i've been stuck at work wearing a fleece it's so cold and rainy here in Scotand - no chance of anyone seeing my bbs!


----------



## jeffsar

moomoo said:


> Thinking about booking a private scan as I've been feeling soooo crampy!!! Not sure whether to give mw a ring and tell her? I'm sure she won't refer me unless bleeding which there isn't?
> 
> How much pain with cramping is acceptable? I swear it wasn't as ba as this last time?? XX

i'm feeling the same moomoo; found this link though - 

https://www.babiesonline.com/articles/pregnancy/pregnancycramping.asp


----------



## parkgirl

jeffsar said:


> great tips lucy0945 :)
> not sure if it's a good thing or bad thing but not a hint of ms for me...
> i mean, obviuosly i don't want to be sick, but it would be encouraging to know i have real preg symptoms! still just tender bbs for me.....
> 
> Still worried ;(


I'm feeling the same. No MS, just sore bbs and tired. I agree about not wanting to be sick, but also it would feel good to know that things are moving along.


----------



## jeffsar

i'm cramping more too, so lack of ms and the cramping all just making me feel like it's not going to stick..........

so worried, hopefully they will give me the scan on friday and i get some reassurance.


----------



## moomoo

jeffsar said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about booking a private scan as I've been feeling soooo crampy!!! Not sure whether to give mw a ring and tell her? I'm sure she won't refer me unless bleeding which there isn't?
> 
> How much pain with cramping is acceptable? I swear it wasn't as ba as this last time?? XX
> 
> i'm feeling the same moomoo; found this link though -
> 
> https://www.babiesonline.com/articles/pregnancy/pregnancycramping.aspClick to expand...

Thanks lovely, I will give her a bell if it gets any worse :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Are you ladies crampy all the time - or off and on? Mine seem to come on strong and then go away for a few hours...


----------



## jeffsar

mines been off and on since i two days before AF due, but tonight it is just dull and constant. i know all the info says it's normal, but i didn't experiance anything like it with my son, so thinking the worst - google can be dangerous!


----------



## JazzyCat

Try to stay positive. I think it is better to feel something than nothing. I have had it off and on. Some days it seems like all day, others very light.... Don't know what's going on in there exactly... but hopefully the beginings of a healthy lil' tot!


----------



## sallysaunders

Im getting cramping pain on and off thinks its normal but does make you worry. FX for us xx


----------



## moomoo

On and off, but almost as bad as AF pain..

Hopefully it's bubs getting nice and comfy down there!! :D xx


----------



## Tasha360

So so sorry mommytotwo. ill put an angel by your name but if you want to be removed lrt me know hun. big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

moomoo said:


> On and off, but almost as bad as AF pain..
> 
> Hopefully it's bubs getting nice and comfy down there!! :D xx

lets hope so! fx'd for us all to have sticky ones!!!:happydance:


----------



## JazzyCat

Yes, here's to our sticky sweet peas!!


----------



## MissFox

My cramps have been on and off also. My nausea has been steady and very mild. 
I think I feel worse now that I just heard horrible news. My friend went into labor last night and her baby girl was born without a heart beat. I'm so distraught but trying to keep myself calm for my own little bean.


----------



## JazzyCat

So sad to hear. I am sorry for your friend. What a difficult thing to go through.


----------



## Tasha360

oh no my deepest sympathies, this must be sooo hard. The same happened to a family friend 3 years ago xxx


----------



## caro103

mummytotwo, I am so sorry hun :hugs:

MissFox :hugs: for you friend and you, what an awful thing to happen :(

I've only got cramps and sore bb's too really, and the sneezes! theres so many of us with just these as symptoms its got to be fairly normal, right!?


----------



## hanelei

Good morning ladies! (8am here in Japan already) 

Sorry to hear about your loss, mummyoftwo, and for your friend, MissFox- really sad.

Have been madly googling (as I'm sure you've all been doing!) and it seems a lot of people don't start feeling any MS until at least 6 weeks, and sometimes 8 or 10. 

I'm really not wanting it to start at all because I'm a yoga teacher and don't know how I'll teach my classes if I feel very nauseous/need to throw up- I also can't really eat anything for the 2 hours I'm teaching/doing reception and have been getting quite hungry during my morning classes even if I have had breakfast before. 

I guess I'll see- my mother said she had a bit of nausea with all three of us but never once threw up so I hope I'll be the same!


----------



## MrsMay

using a due date calculator, we're due on april 13th!!


----------



## hanelei

Congratulations MrsMay, I think you are the first due on the 13th so far!


----------



## Cornbread

parkgirl said:


> mummytotwo- :hugs: so sorry.
> 
> Cornbread- It's been horribly hot and humid here as well. We are expecting another day in the upper 90s with heat index over 100. There is a chance of rain tonight. I'm really hoping that will cool things off a bit.
> 
> 
> I'm so tired right now. Tried to take a nap, but couldn't sleep. I think I'll get a little more work done then try again before dinner. I'm going out to eat with a really close friend tonight. Going to tell her I'm pregnant. She'll be the only one to know besides my husband.

I know. I'm already feeling the exhaustion and lack of energy and the heat and humidity just make it that much worse. And I hate walking out of a building or getting out of the car and my glasses fogging up b/c of the humidity. I can deal with the heat better if it's dry, but the muggyness... YUCK!



babydancing said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am SO tired all the time now. My house is a disaster and needs cleaning, I have tons of laundry and dishes to do, and the yard needs to be mowed and DH is still in a cast, but I just have no energy to do all that. Plus it's hot and humid. Yesterday it was still over 100 degrees fahrenheit after 7pm. How icky is that?
> 
> Where are you that it is over 100? I am in FL and it has been wicked here lately! lol I feel your pain, the heat is brutal when your pregnant!!Click to expand...

I'm in Central Texas. Ugh. 10:30 pm and it's still 89 degrees out, heat index of 96 degrees, and humidity at 58%. Can we say yuck?



MrsMay said:


> using a due date calculator, we're due on april 13th!!

Yay! :) You're due just a day after me. :)


----------



## moomoo

Eeiuurgghh...feeling so sickly this morn...hoping and praying I'm not as bad as last time!! 

Hope you are all well!! Reg has decided that 6 is a good time to get up... And he's done the eggiest poo that I can't cope changing just for a min! Need a peg!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness. I had to jump out of bed and to the loo to be sick this morning. Now not entirely sure how I'm going to cope being on a call centre. With the only toilet at work being the other side of the building.


----------



## MissFox

I'm sorry you ladies are feeling so sick! On the time change again- crazy you're in tomorrow! It's almost midnight here- I'm getting ready for bed!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Fancy swapping? I have to be at work in an hour!!


----------



## noileena

Hey ladies
has anyone in the Uk been to see their Dr yet? What kind of thing do they say? I'm going this afternoon and am rather worried she'll think I'm crazy comign this early!


----------



## sallysaunders

noileena said:


> Hey ladies
> has anyone in the Uk been to see their Dr yet? What kind of thing do they say? I'm going this afternoon and am rather worried she'll think I'm crazy comign this early!

Not been to the doctor yet but sure they wont think your crazy for going early. Im booked in to see doctor end of August as going away but she would have seen me earlier. Hope all goes well this afternoon you'll be fine x 
Feeling so full and bloated anyone else finding clothes tight already!!!:flower:


----------



## camerashy

noileena said:


> Hey ladies
> has anyone in the Uk been to see their Dr yet? What kind of thing do they say? I'm going this afternoon and am rather worried she'll think I'm crazy comign this early!

nah she wont think ur :wacko: lol
i went to docs at 11dpo to get pregnancy confirmed :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha360

yeah ive been to the dr. they dont really do anythin. Just refer you to the midwife. They just took my bp and gave me some leaflets and sent of the medical exemption form xx


----------



## hopeful2010

morning ladies 

no toothache anymore dentist pulled out tooth !!!


----------



## noileena

Oh poor your hopeful2010 but at least it's sorted now! 

Clothes definitely feeling tight sallysaunders - so I'm sitting about in trackies all day - until I go to the Drs later when I've got to look decent and not too frumpy!

We're meant to be going to Kenya in late Oct so coz of the malaria tablets, I don't think we can now so the main point in going is making sure she supports us when we contact Thomson!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning girls x

I feel quite sickly this morning ! 
I was starving had a cooked brekfast at work and now I feel sick again :haha:

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## hopeful2010

not to bad ladies !!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> Morning girls x
> 
> I feel quite sickly this morning !
> I was starving had a cooked brekfast at work and now I feel sick again :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

just had a look at your stuff on facebook hun, you have some gorgeous stuff. Mite get some when we get paid xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Am i the only one with no cramping? staerting to worry a bit now :-( xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have cramping then none for a couple of days... As soon as I start to worry about not having cramps, they come back and I panic haha

Got my scan at 4:20. I'm 5+4... Fiancé is at work in London so I have to on my own. I'm so nervous :(


----------



## hopeful2010

Tasha360 said:


> Am i the only one with no cramping? staerting to worry a bit now :-( xx

i have had no cramping myself nothing at all only sore boobs!!!


----------



## Tasha360

thanks girls Good luck cottlestonpie!! xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

I've had a couple of twinges, but Im still panicking over them! 

I can't wait until 2nd tri and I can stop knicker checking - until its 3rd tri and its knicker checking or plug!


----------



## babydancing

Morning girls...
I dont really have cramps either, just every once in a while. I still have light spotting/staining. Kind of worrisome, but I had it with my DD too. Tests are still getting darker though! My bbs are sore and very veiny, but thats about my only symptom..I cannot wait to start puking!! 
I need some reassurance that this baby in going to make it :)


----------



## Disco Diva

Hi, I'm due 8th April :happydance: I tested 3 times last week and all were positive! I'm still a bit in shock TBH, and expecting to wake up from a dream! This was month 5 of trying. I did have some brown spotting and cramps, but that stopped by middle of last week, then nausea and back ache kicked in but since this week I've felt fine apart from being a bit tired. I'd like some symptoms to come really so I know this is actually happening!

This will be my 2nd baby, I already have a daughter who will be 3 in November.

:wave: everyone.


----------



## noileena

Hi Disco Diva, welcome to the expanding April club!

I have bleeding last week and some funky cramps early this week - now it all seems to have disappeared which is making me panicky too ! Maybe it's the calm before the storm..!!!

Anyone else's 'toilet habits' taken a knock yet?! It's my main problem at the mo!


----------



## Tasha360

Disco Diva said:


> Hi, I'm due 8th April :happydance: I tested 3 times last week and all were positive! I'm still a bit in shock TBH, and expecting to wake up from a dream! This was month 5 of trying. I did have some brown spotting and cramps, but that stopped by middle of last week, then nausea and back ache kicked in but since this week I've felt fine apart from being a bit tired. I'd like some symptoms to come really so I know this is actually happening!
> 
> This will be my 2nd baby, I already have a daughter who will be 3 in November.
> 
> :wave: everyone.


Hi, welcome to the forum and the april sweepeas. Congratulations, looking forward to getting to know everyone xx


----------



## hopeful2010

gosh we all been very busy lately !!! LOL !!!!!

do we have a running total of how many bfp's we have !!!


----------



## bernina

Looks like 58 and one :angel: by my count.


----------



## Widget

Can I join? I just got my BFP today and I don't want to jinx it... but I am just soooo excited. 

April 18th would be my EDD.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My taxi is not here and my scans in 10 minutes!! As if I wasn't anxious enough!! :(


----------



## bernina

Welcome Disco, we also share the same due date!!


----------



## noileena

Widget said:


> Can I join? I just got my BFP today and I don't want to jinx it... but I am just soooo excited.
> 
> April 18th would be my EDD.

Welcome Widget - a honeymoon baby?!



CottlestonPie said:


> My taxi is not here and my scans in 10 minutes!! As if I wasn't anxious enough!! :(

 Let us know how it goes and what they can see!


----------



## babydancing

Welcome to the new girls...congratulations!!

Disco- We have the same due date! My little girl will be 3 in September :) Nice spacing of ages huh? I can't wait for my daughter to be a big sis!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Widget said:


> Can I join? I just got my BFP today and I don't want to jinx it... but I am just soooo excited.
> 
> April 18th would be my EDD.

of course you can hun. congrats xxx


----------



## MissFox

Good morning ladies! I'm so excited! I get to go to the Dr. today for my first appointment- although it's just to confirm that I'm pregnant. Hopefully my next one wont be too far off from that. I can't believe it's taken over a week to get me in just to confirm! Oh well. 4:30 is far away.


----------



## caro103

Lol Miss Fox, 4.30 has been and gone here! I just got in from work! good luck later!

I felt properly sick for the 1st time this morning :) but it passed fairly quickly!

Getting to tell my parents in on Sat :D:D can't wait! anyone else told others apart from DH yet? xx


----------



## bernina

I told my parents last Friday, the day we found out (and also had it confirmed with bloods). I hadn't told them about the previous pregs and losses because I had been waiting until my first dr appointment and lost both babies by that time. So this time I decided to tell them early just so I wouldn't chicken out if something did happen. Feels so much better to have told. A bit annoyed that Mom didn't seem to understand why I wanted to wait to tell everyone else until 2nd tri (or at the very least until like an 8 week scan) but she is going along with it.

Best of luck on Saturday, I'm sure they're going to be over the moon!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Good luck Miss Fox... let us know how it goes. I am eager for my first appt, but still have to wait until next Friday!! I can't even tell them why I'm coming in b/c everything is an automated system. Feels like calling a credit card company, just to schedule an appt!

I still have no MS, which I am okay with!! Still cramps on and off. Bad last night. Horrible nightmare last night, don't know if that's related, but not usual for me. Sore BBs still getting bigger by the day.... Lots of men in cars stopping for me at crosswalks now!! 

I haven't told anyone buy you all and DH. We are trying to wait until 2nd tri, just to be safe. This is our first BFP and we don't want to tell anyone until we feel more sure. Plus it will be such a spectacle in our families... Hardest to not tell my sisters!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im waiting till after my first scan to tell my family so 14 days to go !!!:happydance:

we have told them every other time ive been pregnant straight away so decided to keep it secret for a little while 

ive had to tell a few people at work just because of the things i do there


----------



## JazzyCat

Feels like I have to believe it myself before I can start telling everyone.

Pinksnowball - I love Twilight too! Read all the books more than once. Great series. My husband calls our little pea "the vampire" everytime I get a cramp...


----------



## helen1234

Got my doc appt in the morning will prob get an early scan again just to check for multiples because I've been on clomid for a yr, I tested again this afternoon and said 1-2 wks again so not sure what that's about cos I haven't done the deed since 3 weeks today unless the swimmer pounced as soon as the egg was released and it took a dew more days to then implant which would make sense (I think) will test later on next week see then 

Still got sore boobs and cramps which is more than I had with Rhys although the cramps I got but the doc told me cramps are a good sign as it a sign of implantation and womb stretching :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

noileena said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> My taxi is not here and my scans in 10 minutes!! As if I wasn't anxious enough!! :(
> 
> Let us know how it goes and what they can see!Click to expand...

Nothing.Because I didn't make it.
I chased up the taxi. The lady at the cab office had the cheek to say they tried to pick me up but I wasn't there.
I work at a company who has an account with this taxi firm. So I know for a FACT that nobody tried to pick me up because we have a designated pick-up spot and I waited there for 20 minutes, and if I wasn't there they'd have called to find out where I was.

I phoned the hospital who told me that if I wasn't there within 10 minutes, the scan would be cancelled and I'd have to rebook.

The second taxi didn't turn up.

The hospital notes and records all have massive question marks all over my paperwork. "Suspected" pregnancy. Possible ectopic. Nothing in uterus at 4w scan.
I've been terrified and I was meant to get answers today, and now I have to wait all because of a lazy cab driver. :cry:

(I only have to wait til tomorrow but that's entirely not the point.)


----------



## helen1234

I love twilight too I'm obsessed lol, and font wish for ms I didwith Rhys snd bang on 14 weeks till the day he was born 5:15pm when I got in from work I threw up it drove me mad, and omg if I thought anything was off in the fridge I'd be boffing I couldn't eat chewing gum CIA my gag reflexwas so sensitive and I have no idea how I brushed my teeth lol


----------



## Lucy0945

I'm telling my parents tomorrow night - have had to make up a silly excuse to go and see them for the night! And we're telling my husband's mum on Saturday (his dad died earlier this year). I know they will be thrilled! It will be the first grandchild on both sides. But I'm still quite nervous about telling them and unsure about how to do it!


----------



## JazzyCat

Cottleston - what a crazy misfortune! I would be so pissed about that! Darn idiots can't ever show up on time! I hope things go better tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you that some of those question marks get answered!

Helen - I can't believe what crazy MS to get stuck with for most of your pregnancy! Let's all hope that's not the case this time around. I found some white fuzzy pasta sauce in my MIL's fridge and was gagging... nothing more just yet thank goodness! Opened a new can of sauce and it still smelled off to me. DH thought I was nuts, said it smelled sweet and delicious. So I cooked with it and was able to eat it, but I was surprised.


----------



## lyndsey37

I have my first appointment with the midwife two weeks today, cant wait woo hoo, just feels like forever to wait for the scan


----------



## JazzyCat

How many weeks did your doc require to do a scan (not private)? I want one so bad!!!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that cottleston. That sucks! 
Alright- I'm getting ready for work. Can't wait til this afternoon!


----------



## caro103

Grrr at the taxi's cottleston :growlmad:

I've decided how to tell my parents, we're giving them apology cards we've made for not being able to do things next year and then inside it says 'however we do have another exciting event planned, we hope you like it' and a pic of my bfp :D

So can't wait!


----------



## bernina

That's a great way to tell them!!! Love it!!! 

Cottleston, so sorry for your taxi woes, what a mess. I would have had some strong words for the company and would also make sure anyone I know that uses them is aware of how you were ignored and abandoned. Glad that you're able to get in tomorrow. Small consolation I know, but much better than a week.


----------



## nadira037

Hi Ladies hope all is well

We told my Mom last night, I got a little lime green gift bag(her fav color), put a bib in it that said "dont make call my grandma" and a positive digi test. She was so excited, jumping up and down screaming. It was great. : )


----------



## nadira037

Hi Ladies hope all is well

We told my Mom last night, I got a little lime green gift bag(her fav color), put a bib in it that said "dont make call my grandma" and a positive digi test. She was so excited, jumping up and down screaming. It was great. : )


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> noileena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> My taxi is not here and my scans in 10 minutes!! As if I wasn't anxious enough!! :(
> 
> Let us know how it goes and what they can see!Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.Because I didn't make it.
> I chased up the taxi. The lady at the cab office had the cheek to say they tried to pick me up but I wasn't there.
> I work at a company who has an account with this taxi firm. So I know for a FACT that nobody tried to pick me up because we have a designated pick-up spot and I waited there for 20 minutes, and if I wasn't there they'd have called to find out where I was.
> 
> I phoned the hospital who told me that if I wasn't there within 10 minutes, the scan would be cancelled and I'd have to rebook.
> 
> The second taxi didn't turn up.
> 
> The hospital notes and records all have massive question marks all over my paperwork. "Suspected" pregnancy. Possible ectopic. Nothing in uterus at 4w scan.
> I've been terrified and I was meant to get answers today, and now I have to wait all because of a lazy cab driver. :cry:
> 
> (I only have to wait til tomorrow but that's entirely not the point.)Click to expand...


OH MY!! i would have been mad! what time are you in tomorrow? I have my consultant apt. and hopefully first scan, at 11.15 tomorrow. 

Welcome to all the new BFPs!


----------



## moomoo

JazzyCat said:


> How many weeks did your doc require to do a scan (not private)? I want one so bad!!!

Between 10 to 14 weeks assuming you have not had reocurring misscariage or bleeding... Private early scans cost between £50 to£100 XX


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm in around 10am.
Spotting has got worse this afternoon. It's redder than the usual pink. I hope it's temporary due to today's stressing. :(


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm in around 10am.
> Spotting has got worse this afternoon. It's redder than the usual pink. I hope it's temporary due to today's stressing. :(


o hun, i'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm in around 10am.
> Spotting has got worse this afternoon. It's redder than the usual pink. I hope it's temporary due to today's stressing. :(

I'm so sorry to hear that. Don't stress! When I found out about my friend losing her baby yesterday I stressed so hard and started to cramp really bad!


----------



## Kimboowee

Massive hugs Cottleston, I would of flipped at the taxi company - idiots!

Ok, so I've suddenly grown in the chest area, my OH isnt complaining but its still annoying there stretching my nice top!


----------



## MissFox

Kimboowee- I feel you! Mine have gone up at least a cup- STOP GROWING! 
My problems is that DF isn't totally stoked on huge breasts- too bad I'm a DD naturally. This is going to get tricky! Finding 34 DDD or Es even? UGH!


----------



## caro103

:hugs: cottleston, are thinking of you hun, hope everything is good for your scan tomorrow. xx


----------



## babydancing

Thinking of you Cottleston, I hope the spotting stops and you get good news at your scan tomorrow! I admire you, I would have gone off on the cab company!


----------



## serendippy

Hiya everyone

I just got my BFP this morning on a superdrug test..its faint but there..tested tonight on an asdas own and another faint line....being over the moon is an understatement lol.

My due date is April 17th..can u put me down for that please.

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's xxxxxx


----------



## nadira037

Cottelstone - I just saw ur post, hope evrything is fine and your spotting stops. :hugs: I would have gone off on that terrible cab driver!


----------



## 0400772

hey ladies im lyndz a newbie! Got my bfp confirmed at doctors today. Im about 5weeks gone and apparently due date will be bout 14th x


----------



## Tasha360

serendippy said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> I just got my BFP this morning on a superdrug test..its faint but there..tested tonight on an asdas own and another faint line....being over the moon is an understatement lol.
> 
> My due date is April 17th..can u put me down for that please.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their BFP's xxxxxx

congrats added you to the list xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

congratulations x


----------



## Tasha360

0400772 said:


> hey ladies im lyndz a newbie! Got my bfp confirmed at doctors today. Im about 5weeks gone and apparently due date will be bout 14th x

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies I would like to join you all. I got my BFP on Monday and after 3mcs I have been pretty scared and nervous all week. I did get a blood test on monday and my level was 30 and was told for 3+2 that was good. I did have another quantive done today but wont get my results til tomorrow. I am feeling good about it though as my hpt are dark and I got a pregnant on a cd digi. My edd is April 15,2011.


----------



## Tasha360

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi ladies I would like to join you all. I got my BFP on Monday and after 3mcs I have been pretty scared and nervous all week. I did get a blood test on monday and my level was 30 and was told for 3+2 that was good. I did have another quantive done today but wont get my results til tomorrow. I am feeling good about it though as my hpt are dark and I got a pregnant on a cd digi. My edd is April 15,2011.

congratulations sounds promising xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

congratulations xxx


----------



## babydancing

Congratulations to the new bfp's!!! :)


----------



## ncmommy

Got my BFP the other day, EDD April 11th! Glad to join you ladies!


----------



## bernina

Congratulations to all the new ladies and welcome!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## nadira037

Congrats to all the new BFP's happy and healthy 9 months to you all!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Congratulations to all the new ladies and welcome!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos!

I just seen your on progestrone as well. I take orally 200mg 2x a day but I see alot of people take the suppository and I wonder if I should ask my dr. How is yours working? Is it messy?


----------



## MissFox

Ok- I've been officially confirmed as pregnant! :rofl:
EDD is April 7th.


----------



## parkgirl

MissFox-- WOO HOO!!! 

Congrats to all the new :bfp:


----------



## bernina

Congrats MissFox!!! So very very very happy for you. 5 weeks in and you've already been through a lot. Hope the remaining 35 weeks are much less stressful!

ReedsGirl, congrats!! Yep, I've been taking 200mg 1x day vaginally since 2 dpo. The suppositories are a bit messy, but honestly you get used to them. I put them in at night, so usually only have the major leaks when I go to the bathroom first thing in the morning. You will have to deal with continual white streaks on your undies, but it's clean and doesn't smell. Takes a little planning when want to BD as well since I have to make sure we do it before we put it in. But it will all be worth it if it keeps the little one safe. Were you put on progesterone due to past mc's or for some other reason? It was for past mc's for me and also my LP is on the shorter side so I think it may have helped little one to have time to implant as well. I see your OH is in the service, please tell him thank you for me and God bless!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am also on Prometrium 200mg the same thing as you but 2x a day and my dr is having me take orally. I wonder why there is a difference. I was put on it cause I have had 3 early mcs since Nov. My last one was in June. I was pretty sure my lp was fine but for some reason I could feel the pregnancies leave my body and actually had been referred to a FS and had a appt for Sept 1. BUt I do have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage so I was super determined to get pregnant on my own. I am also on a prenantal, 500mg of B6 and 81mg of baby aspirin.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi and congrats to all the new bfps!!

It's just gone 6am and I can't get back to sleep.
This might sound nuts but I'm starting to think my bleeding is somehow related to pregnacare. I forgot to take it once last week and that's when my spotting stopped. So yesterday I deliberately missed one and just took folic acid instead and would you believe it... No spotting this morning!
It could just be coincidence but anyone use any other brands which are worth trying as I'm tempted to switch just in case.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Omg just found out my sister pregnant too!!!!


----------



## noileena

Hey CottlestonPie, I just read about your dumb a$$ taxi driver - OMG, I'd have totally flipped out - well done you for controllling yourself coz that probably wouldn't have help bump anyway - we'll all get stressed for you instead!
I'm not taking anything except folic so can't really advise on the tablets - but do what makes you feel best. I don't know your history hun but if you eat a balanced diet anyway, I'd doubt you'd need anything else - but I am a bit adverse to pill-popping so that's only my opinion...!! I really hope things work out for you today.

Welcome to the new BFPs - ncmommy we have the same EDD! 

Sticky glue for everyone!


----------



## Dobchops

Good Morning Ladies

May I join? Got my BFP Tues, Wed and Today. Had to make sure. 

According to edd calculators I'm due the 15th of April. 

I'm going to the docs tomorrow to get it confirmed.

Would love to have you all as bump buddies. :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xx


----------



## lyndsey37

Congratulations its sooooo exciting :happydance::hugs:


----------



## hopeful2010

morning ladies after saying no symptoms have a stitch like feeling in my tummy today and took another test to make sure and 2nd line came up before control line so yeah !!!!
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks !!!.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disco Diva

I can't beleive how fast this thread moves!!! :haha:

Hi all April mummy's! :happydance:

Hi Baby Dance and Bernina my due date twins :D Bernina, I think the age gap is going to work really well, she is so ready for a baby brother or sister!! :)

:hugs: for CottlestonPie, really hope you get good news at your scan.


----------



## xCookieDough

Morning everybody 

How is April Mummy's 2011 doing today?

It's great to see so many people so far due in April!

We have a long, magical and crazy 8months ahead of us! But im sure each and everyone of us will enjoy it and at the end have a beautiful baby to craddle on that special day!

So keep your head up, relax and lets together enjoy whats coming our way! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## hopeful2010

well said Xcookiedough !!!


----------



## xCookieDough

Why thankyou Hopeful2010!

Im feeling inspired today! :)x


----------



## Kimboowee

Pinksnowball said:


> Omg just found out my sister pregnant too!!!!

Omg haha! Congrats to her x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> Omg just found out my sister pregnant too!!!!
> 
> Omg haha! Congrats to her xClick to expand...

thanks kim xx 

shes due on the 12th :rofl:


----------



## sallysaunders

Dobchops said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> May I join? Got my BFP Tues, Wed and Today. Had to make sure.
> 
> According to edd calculators I'm due the 15th of April.
> 
> I'm going to the docs tomorrow to get it confirmed.
> 
> Would love to have you all as bump buddies. :hugs:

Congratulations to you.. such great news!:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dobchops said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> May I join? Got my BFP Tues, Wed and Today. Had to make sure.
> 
> According to edd calculators I'm due the 15th of April.
> 
> I'm going to the docs tomorrow to get it confirmed.
> 
> Would love to have you all as bump buddies. :hugs:

Congrats!! We have the same due date!!:)


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, a bunch more new ladies. This thread is really growing. Welcome and congrats to all of you!


----------



## serendippy

Hey everyone

Well my sore boobs kicked in this morning, up to now ive had them slightly tender but they came in full force this morning *ouch*

Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## parkgirl

Sore bbs were my first real symptom. They are still really sore, but I'm also very tired and have had a few fun times with morning sickness.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Pinksnowball that is so neat. Congrats! a real life bump buddy.


Girls I just hit my 4 week mark and my lower back is killing me. Af would have been due today. Is anyone else experiencing this and am I just being a worry wart?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yaaay! My scan showed a sac and yolk in the right place! They finally ruled out ectopic, finally!! 
The scan was booked too early so they couldn't see any bubba but I'm having another scan between 8 or 9 weeks to check for the heartbeat. :D
Bit of spotting again this afternoon but I think that's because I've had my cervix prodded at during the scan. I'm soooo relieved!
Thanks for the support everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## parkgirl

CottlesotnPie- That's wonderful news. :happydance:


----------



## serendippy

thats fab news cottlestonpie xxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey thats great !!!!

u need yourself a ticker now!!


----------



## Failpolish

Just got my BFP in my work bathroom!!! 3 seconds and a faint + so I know it's not an evap line!!! Mark me down for April 19th!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wonderful news Cottle. 

Also my due date on first page is wrong. Its the 15th not the 13th. sorry to be a pain. Thank you


You girls have back pain?


----------



## Dobchops

Hi,

Yeah got back pain and my legs hurt too. Weird. 

Yay same due date.


----------



## noileena

Yey Cottlestonpie, that's fabulous :happydance:, I bet you're so pleased! What's the piccie like?!

Welcome Failpolish - how you're keeping a straight face at work I do not know! 

Just thought I'd share the current view on my desk - my DH and best friend are mad!
https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa141/noileena/jenandIanpresent.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dobchops thank you for replying. I am a worrier. lol I have had 3 early mcs so at this point I am still poas to see lines. Are you also due the 15th?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Noileena that is so sweet!!


----------



## Dobchops

yip due on the 15th as well.

I understand how you feel, every little twinge, pull, ache and pain makes me worry too. I'm going to be totally crazy by the end. LOL.

Hoping and praying for sticky little beans for all of us.


----------



## bumski

hi can i join? i dont want to temp fate or nothing as iv only just found out but im soooo excited! iv spent the last 2 years in ltttc and cant believe i finally get to post in here WOW! :cloud9:

oh forgot to add, my EDD is 17th woohoo!!!!!!!!

sorry just cant seem to contain myself :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Failpolish that is great!! and at work. what do u do? Have to admit I giggled when I read. :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

noileena said:


> Yey Cottlestonpie, that's fabulous :happydance:, I bet you're so pleased! What's the piccie like?!
> 
> Welcome Failpolish - how you're keeping a straight face at work I do not know!
> 
> Just thought I'd share the current view on my desk - my DH and best friend are mad!
> https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa141/noileena/jenandIanpresent.jpg

awwwwww:cloud9:


----------



## noileena

Hi Bumski - welcome to April Sweet Peas! My DH is from Stoke too - snap with the dogs as well! Here's to a H&H 9 months


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bumski said:


> hi can i join? i dont want to temp fate or nothing as iv only just found out but im soooo excited! iv spent the last 2 years in ltttc and cant believe i finally get to post in here WOW! :cloud9:
> 
> oh forgot to add, my EDD is 17th woohoo!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry just cant seem to contain myself :)

congratulations sweetie xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dobchops will have to add u as my duedate buddy if thats okay. 

bumski so glad to see you! I have been following ur test!! congrats!


----------



## nadira037

Congrats to the new BFP's and welcome.

Cottlestone - congrats sweetie that's great news

Noileena - love the pic, that is too cute!

I'm officially 5 weeks today!!! I'm really tired with super sore bbs, no ms yet. I can't seem to stop temping, I want to make sure that my temp is staying up. I'm going to try to make this morning the last time I take my temp.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## bumski

noileena - thankyou, wow few coincidences there, gotta love the dogs ay? :hugs:

pinksnowball - thankyou hun xx

reedsgirl - oh it has been a nightmare, iv been up and down with it, if id have been sensible i would have waited until af due, who wants sensible though lol :blush:

h&h pregnancy to everyone else too :kiss:


----------



## Failpolish

I'm vacillating between happy-giggle hysterics and moody tears, hehehe. Fortunately I'm an archivist so in the dark dungeon of my library no one can notice the crazy! How I'm going to get anything done today, I don't know. And my SO is out of town for work so I don't want to tell him until he's home! Fortunately I have this message board because I'm bursting at the seams!!
:cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Dobchops

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dobchops will have to add u as my duedate buddy if thats okay.

That's one hundred percent fine with me. will do the same. Thanks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am on my phone now so I will do when I get home. woohoo a due date buddy!!:)


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all the new gals and welcome!! A very happy and healthy 9 mos to us all!!

CottlesotnPie, yeah!! So glad things are in the right place, that is wonderful news!!

ReedsGirl, my first sign was backache, and have read lots of women have the same thing. In fact I woke up this morning a bit scared as felt nothing, and am currently in my chair at work with a killing lower back. So I guess be careful what you wish for :) As for oral vs vaginal progesterone, from what I've read there is some evidence that shows it's absorbed better vaginally, which would proably explain why you take 2 a day and I take one. 

Nadira, I've been temping too and think I will until my first scan in a week. I just find it comforting to see the temps above the coverline even though for me they're totally unreliable since I'm on progesterone. Can you give me a link to your chart, I'd love to take a peek if you don't mind. Mine's at the bottom of my sig.

5 weeks today, was so excited to see the pic on my ticker change today!!!

I've known for a week and it still feels as sureal as it did when the nurse called with the blood results.


----------



## hopeful2010

bernina said:


> Congrats to all the new gals and welcome!! A very happy and healthy 9 mos to us all!!
> 
> CottlesotnPie, yeah!! So glad things are in the right place, that is wonderful news!!
> 
> ReedsGirl, my first sign was backache, and have read lots of women have the same thing. In fact I woke up this morning a bit scared as felt nothing, and am currently in my chair at work with a killing lower back. So I guess be careful what you wish for :) As for oral vs vaginal progesterone, from what I've read there is some evidence that shows it's absorbed better vaginally, which would proably explain why you take 2 a day and I take one.
> 
> Nadira, I've been temping too and think I will until my first scan in a week. I just find it comforting to see the temps above the coverline even though for me they're totally unreliable since I'm on progesterone. Can you give me a link to your chart, I'd love to take a peek if you don't mind. Mine's at the bottom of my sig.
> 
> 5 weeks today, was so excited to see the pic on my ticker change today!!!
> 
> I've known for a week and it still feels as sureal as it did when the nurse called with the blood results.

hey hun,

symptoms have started today aching tummy like someone twisting skin!!!

How are u doing ?


----------



## Tasha360

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wonderful news Cottle.
> 
> Also my due date on first page is wrong. Its the 15th not the 13th. sorry to be a pain. Thank you
> 
> 
> You girls have back pain?

oops sorry hun, ive changed it xx


congrats to the new bfps

Great news cottleston, so pleased for you! 

Wow thats great pinksnowball congrats to your sister!

Sickness is back with a vengence today. My mum has just popped round and said i look ill lol (she doesnt know) so shes took the kids to town so ive got an hour to do the housework, so i better get to it

speak to you later xxx


----------



## MissFox

Noileena and Bumski- Are those your dogs? SOOOO CUTE! 
Cottleston- I'm so glad that they saw a sac and you know it's not etopic! I'm happy to hear that.
And to all the ladies with backpain- I've had it too. So we're not alone!


----------



## Widget

I have a silly question... I notice a lot of you ladies are on progesterone... is that something we all should be taking? I'm really worried because my doctor cannot fit me in until September 14th! 

Thank goodness I have you all, or else I would be lost!


----------



## bumski

MissFox said:


> Noileena and Bumski- Are those your dogs? SOOOO CUTE!
> Cottleston- I'm so glad that they saw a sac and you know it's not etopic! I'm happy to hear that.
> And to all the ladies with backpain- I've had it too. So we're not alone!

yeah little terror, he never sits still, i have another one too :wacko:


----------



## MissFox

You inspired me to show off my Little "Nugget" She is only calm while I'm sleeping- and even then- sometimes she likes to pounce on me while I'm sleeping. We're working on that though- since she's gonna be a big sister. We also have a lab/pit mix who is HUGE and about 4 yrs old


----------



## bernina

*Hopeful*, I bet it's a relief to feel some symptoms starting up. Hope they're enough to make you feel reassured, but not too much so that you're uncomfortable. In a sick sort of way I wish I were on my knees puking every morning and feeling nasueus all day, but realize even that's no gaurantee that everything is progressing normally. I kind of feel like someone punched me lightly in the stomach, not sure what that's about. Maybe because I just ate. P.S. Our babies have been upgraded from poppyseeds to appleseeds today!!

*MissFoxy*, your pup is adorable!!

*Widget*, a few of us are on progesterone usually due to recurrent miscarriages (I've had 2). It can also be used to treat a luteal phase defect (short luteal phase). Normally you start around 2 DPO and continue until the end of the first trimester when the placenta takes over hormone production. I'm sure you're fine and the majority of women do not need to take it. In fact there is some debate whether it even works at all. Some drs argue that it only prolongs a non viable pregnancy, others say it can save a viable pregnancy that would otherwise be lost. I've read the pros and cons and decided for me it was needed. I honestly believe I have been pregnant many times, but that the little one never had a chance to implant before AF would arrive.


----------



## Tabby_GSC

:flower: Can I join the thread? Haven't had the dr appt yet, but according to FertilityFriend I'm due April 18. Just had a hcg beta done on Wednesday and it was 17 - so I'm not even 4 weeks yet!!

Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## hopeful2010

poppyseed yeah !!!!!


----------



## nadira037

Tabby - congrats on ur bfp and wlecome to the thread!

Bernina - I think if you click the flowers with the ladybug in my siggy it will take you to my chart. I say I'm gonna stop temping but I think I'll keep going until I get a ultrasound to confirm beanie is growing and doing well


----------



## bernina

Hi *Nadira*! I tried clicking on the banner but it's not clickable. I was able to find your FF username and got to your chart that way (I'm so sneaky!) Your temps are similar to mine, going up and down up and down. I always thought they were supposed to gradually go up then stay way up, but mine are all over the place. Well above the cover line, but still erratic. Probably because our sleep is not consistant anymore and who knows maybe the hormones fluctuate some days.


----------



## camishantel

definitely can be because of sleep patterns I actually stopped taking mine because every little dip was worrying me... I know I am doing all I can so I have to stop that... my BF keeps saying how warm I feel like heat is radiating off me but my temp is lower after all day then it is when I wake up so I stopped the maddness... as for me I have felt like I am going to vomit any minute all morning and nothing... and the only pain in my boobs that I have besides the sore nips every now and then is this massive blue vein on my breast that is tender to the touch today... OOOOOOWWWWWWW... all keep ketting sharp pain here and there today on the lower right side.. maybe bean is burrowing in more but ooooooooowwwwww... only happened for a few minutes off and on like a pulsating stab better now..


----------



## JazzyCat

MissFox said:


> Ok- I've been officially confirmed as pregnant! :rofl:
> EDD is April 7th.

Congrats!!!!!!! Such great news!:happydance:


----------



## camishantel

MISSFOX your due the day after me.. yay :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## JazzyCat

CottlestonPie said:


> Yaaay! My scan showed a sac and yolk in the right place! They finally ruled out ectopic, finally!!
> The scan was booked too early so they couldn't see any bubba but I'm having another scan between 8 or 9 weeks to check for the heartbeat. :D
> Bit of spotting again this afternoon but I think that's because I've had my cervix prodded at during the scan. I'm soooo relieved!
> Thanks for the support everyone :hugs: xx

Hurray!!! Glad you finally got in and everything checked out! What fabulous news! :flower:


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Yaaay! My scan showed a sac and yolk in the right place! They finally ruled out ectopic, finally!!
> The scan was booked too early so they couldn't see any bubba but I'm having another scan between 8 or 9 weeks to check for the heartbeat. :D
> Bit of spotting again this afternoon but I think that's because I've had my cervix prodded at during the scan. I'm soooo relieved!
> Thanks for the support everyone :hugs: xx

hey hun, so glad to hear it went well!!:hugs:
i had my scan today too - it's in the right place, sac and yolk and beginings of the fetal pole - i was worried when she said that but apparently it's normal so i'm feeling quite positive now! got another booked next fri to see if progressing....

welcome to all the new BFPs - we are quite a group now!!

xxx


----------



## Cornbread

Sorry I'm not on much right now, things got a little crazy here. LOL I'm still just tired all the time and cokes all taste weird, no matter what kind they are.


----------



## lisaed

Yay more april mummies Im due on the 15th can't wait :happydance:
1st scan 20th september xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

there are loads of us now 

:happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

Pinksnowball said:


> there are loads of us now
> 
> :happydance:


i know, can't belive how many bfps!!

congrats to your sister Pinksnowball! x


----------



## lisaed

i didn't even realise you could find out so early? i found out last sunday 7dpo af not due til this sunday.
Is anybody telling people i don't think im going to wait til scan i never have before x


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Jeffsar!!! More good news! Love to hear that all the doc appts are going so well for everyone! :happydance:

:wohoo: Welcome and congrats to all the new BFPs! Can't believe how quickly our group has been growing. So many new faces just since yesterday!!!


----------



## nadira037

Glad you found it Bernin(sneaky,sneaky) : ) Yeah thats partly why I keep temping because my temps are so erractic. I do think not getting enough sleep is effecting my temps

Camishantel - Your right it does add stress because If my temp drops I'm worried all day.

Cornbread - I know what u mean nothings tastes right and I have no appetite


----------



## JazzyCat

lisaed - I am waiting for quite awhile - only because this is my first BFP and a close relative had a MC earlier this year, so I don't want to get anyone's hopes too high just yet... playing it cautious. I'm still in shock that this is happening!! Very happy and wish I could tell the world!


----------



## JazzyCat

nadira - I think it's so bizzare b/c my belly is rumbling like I'm starving, but I don't have an appetite for anything. I pretty much force feed myself at this point. 

I think weeks 3 & 4 I was eating everything I could find... now I can't find anything that appeals to me.


----------



## CottlestonPie

noileena said:


> Yey Cottlestonpie, that's fabulous :happydance:, I bet you're so pleased! What's the piccie like?!

Thanks! xx
I didn't get given a pic as it was on the NHS and they charge for it and since we couldn't really see baby at all, we're waiting for my 8-9 week scan for piccies.
But after a quick google search, it pretty much looked like this... a sac with a shadow of yolky stuff!

https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/images/us5week.jpg


----------



## nadira037

I know it's like I'm hungry and not hungry at the same time, I bring my lunch to work and just nibble at it.


----------



## JazzyCat

Fruit juice is my friend... apple, grape, pinapple, cranberry.... I'm living on the stuff!


----------



## nadira037

Cottlestone - thats so exciting! I dont go to doc until the 19th and I hoping and praying they will be able to see somthing on an ultrasound by then.


----------



## lisaed

Jazzycat- i think a lot of people wait but i have two daughters and told everyone straight away and eveything was fine,then last year got bfp and decided to wait then miscarried so im sticking to telling people :) 
My mum passed away last week so i waited until after the funeral, i thought we could all do with some good news and it made my dads day xxx


----------



## Gemie

I'm newly expecting an 'April sweet pea' can I join please?!


----------



## nadira037

Congrats Gemie h&h 9 mnths to you and welcome to the thread


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats again Gemie and welcome to our April Sweet Peas group! Let us know your expected due date so you can get added to the tally.

lisaed - I like your way of thinking! I might not wait as long as I was originally thinking, but at least until the first scan or two to make sure I'm not imagining everything!! :)


----------



## Gemie

From working it out myself I've got EDD 15th April. x


----------



## lisaed

Gemie said:


> From working it out myself I've got EDD 15th April. x

thats my due date :)


----------



## Gemie

Awww when did you get your bfp?


----------



## Kimboowee

Ooo yayy new BFPs!!


----------



## Tabby_GSC

I've told DH, my sisters, and one of my friends. I'm thinking about telling my parents this weekend, but not sure if I should this early. Especially since I don't know if I'm a very healthy 11dpo, or a very unhealthy 17 dpo. (beta hcg of only 17 two days ago...)

DH's family lives 6 hours away, so we're going to wait until we see them at Thanksgiving to tell them in person. By then I'll hopefully know the sex of the baby ANND I'll probably be showing, so it'll probably be a BIG shock for them!!


----------



## lisaed

i got my bfp 1st august x


----------



## bernina

Lisaed, I'm so sorry about the loss of your Mom but am very glad you got to share some happy news with your Dad :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey37

Anyone want to join up as buddies, my edd is 10th April :happydance::hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Sure! I'm April 9th... pretty close really!


----------



## moomoo

How is everyone today?!


----------



## JazzyCat

Feeling okay. Bummed I have to wait a week before my first doc visit. 

Heartburn is back. Went to a concert last night and had to leave early due to back pain and cramping. DH was sweet about it, but I felt bad... just can't dance like I used to...

Still having some issue finding a darn think I want to eat, but no MS yet. Just hunger pains and aversion to most food. Going to need to go bra shopping sooner than I thought and my pants are def. getting a bit tight.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## helen1234

got my mw appt 18th august :happydance: i tried to tell the doc i wasnt as far as my dates but said they have to go on the lmp and then change the dates, and because she think i'm 7 wks which i know i'm not but she wouldnt give me an early scan boooo. 

i told her i got two 1-2 weeks on a digi twice and i thought i should of got a 2-3wks and she said if she had a pound for every woman that didnt coincide with dates etc she'd be rich and told me to stop panicking, 

x


----------



## Kimboowee

My midwife aint gonna contact me for ages, though if once im roughly dated next week and I get to 9 weeks and she still hasnt been in contact I'll be chasing her up! 

Helen thats crap! Can your midwife refer you for an early scan when you see her? If theres a higher chance thats your carrying multiples you think they'd want to check. x


----------



## helen1234

^^^^i know i said to her when i got preg with rhys they sent me for an early scan to check, and she said 'there's nothing to see till 7 wks' i said thats not true i saw a blob with a flutter with rhys and i was 5wks 6days and she just looked blankly at me. she was totally useless. 
even though i havent been on clomid there's still a chance as i've been taking clomid for over 12 months and i had ovulation spotting as well which can as well point to more than one egg being released. she didnt take a baselibe bp or anything. which i should have had because i get pre eclampsia.
oh well only week and a half to wait.


----------



## Kimboowee

Don't tell me that cos I got ovulation spotting, eeeekkkkk!!!

ETA: I think i mean implantation!

Hopefully the next one might be more use!


----------



## waiting_on_#3

sorry girls, haven't had chance to read through all the pages, but just introducing myself, I already have a five year old dd and a 3 approaching 4 ds, cd 28 today, tested and just got my :bfp: with no 3!!!


----------



## helen1234

Kimboowee said:


> Don't tell me that cos I got ovulation spotting, eeeekkkkk!!!
> 
> ETA: I think i mean implantation!
> 
> Hopefully the next one might be more use!

:rofl: wouldnt that be funny hehe


----------



## JazzyCat

:dance:Congrats on the BFP Waiting!!! Welcome to the group! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## camishantel

ewwww I feel soo sick right now... I think the feeling of needing to throw up is worse than actually throwing up.... oh well kinda like the fact that I have symptoms as I am trying to stay positive... anyone else not really have boob pain except the twinge here and there in the nips and then the big blue veins that have popped up... those popped up today for me and they are sore


----------



## MissFox

YAY CAMI! We should be bump buddies- should I add you do my signiture? I know you were in some TTC posts with me! 
Anyways- I called the Dr. to make my 8wk appointment- August 30th! Then one on the 3rd to go over results of tests and such? IDK. It's all new to me.


----------



## camishantel

Missfox definitly add me hun and I will add you...if I figure out how... I get another scan on tuesday can't wait hopefully my numbers will be strong enough that we can see something then...


----------



## camishantel

oh and I was in PCOS Clomid Club.. Big thread of early pregnancy symptoms and a couple others I don't remember


----------



## reedsgirl1138

GEmie & Lisaed we all have to same due date with Dobchop. I found out at 10dpo and had bloods done were 30. Had a repeat yesterday on 13dpo and they have went up to 222 and my progestrone is 85!! I am so excited and happy this beanie seems to be sticking


----------



## lisaed

reedsgirl1138 said:


> GEmie & Lisaed we all have to same due date with Dobchop. I found out at 10dpo and had bloods done were 30. Had a repeat yesterday on 13dpo and they have went up to 222 and my progestrone is 85!! I am so excited and happy this beanie seems to be sticking

i love that there's people due at the same time as me :)


----------



## hanelei

Wow, this thread moves on quickly! Japan being so many hours ahead of most of you I don't think I'll be able to reply to anyone's posts in "real time" unfortunately...



nadira037 said:


> I know it's like I'm hungry and not hungry at the same time, I bring my lunch to work and just nibble at it.

Funny because this is exactly how I feel, but I've been making myself eat- it helps if I drink a lot while I'm eating I find. 

Otherwise I don't really have much in the way of symptoms- slightly tender bbs, occasionally some tension in my lower back- I'm very very thirsty but that's not really unusual when it's 35+ deg C with humidity in the 80s and I have to walk all over Tokyo!

My sore gums/inside of mouth have settled down thank goodness, that was also making me lose my appetite.

Going to the hospital with my DH today (I speak Japanese but I feel like I need back-up in this situation) to make an appointment for a blood test- I'm not all that fond of the Japanese health system where you have to go to a hospital for everything and wish I could go to my family doctor back in NZ, but never mind! Not sure when I will get an appointment as you can only get one between 8.30am and 1.30pm and I will be working everyday next week- maybe the week after.

Okay enough rambling, still noone other than my DH knows because I'm waiting for my parents to get back from holiday before I tell them, so I'm putting it all here!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning everyone, my sister came to visit me yesterday (non preg one) and decided to stay the night .

So far she hasn't found out , I've tried to hide all my hpt's and vitamins but if she looks hard enough she will see them :haha:


----------



## Ginger84

Congrats on the BFP's Ladies!

Does anyone else still not believe its happening? i found out 5 days ago and it just doesn't seem real. My doc was not much help, didn't even make me do a test- said she believed the 8 that i already took- lol! so im waiting for the midwife to ring to make an appointment.

Im so excited about it tho i've hardly slept all week, keep waking up at 4am, 5am etc to go for a wee and cant get back to sleep!
 
i know i shouldn't be wishing my life away but im desperate for the next 8 weeks to fly by so i can tell someone

anyone else feel the same?
xx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

yes Ginger, I still don't believe it! (Although I did only find out yesterday - lol!!) had a faint line on HPT yesterday evening, faint but also definately there, so used a clearblue indicator this am and came up with pregnant 1-2, wasn't prepared to believe it until I read it on an indicator! 
Just need to shout out to Pinksnowball! :hi: don't know if I'll be making it to the NEC in Nov now - depends if i have nausea/sickness as bad this time as I have my last two pg's!!


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls! how's everyone today?

ginger84 - you are talking to afew fellow POAS addicts - iam not admiting to anyone just how many hpts i've taken now, just to be sure, examine darkness etc!!

Feeling a bit more settled today after the scan yesterday, was worried about the lack of fetal pole but from comments on b&b it seems that it's normal so fingers crossed next week we'll see more x


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls

welcome and congrats to the new bfp's. ill update the list tonight. 

my ms is getting worse i was sick all last night. We had a chinese and the smell just made me sick but i managed to eat a bit but then it all came back up. sorry a bit tmi.
had no sleep either lo kept waking every half hr for her dummy and then we were up at 6.30. 

oh and youll have to excuse my typing, im usually feeding lo whilst im in here so no capitals etc 

hope everyone else is ok this morning xxx


----------



## Jenny78xo

Heya! I'm due 7th April 2011 hehe :cloud9: :happydance: and am so excited *cross fingers* hope all goes well in next 8 months or so! This is my first and i'm sooooo nervous :blush:

Congratz to all

jxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. 

Seems I am the worrier in the group. LOL. I just have to ask when you ladies get up in the morning are ur bbs sore? mine barely are. I am a paranoid mess since I have had 3 mc. I think I could poas everyday! I may lose my sanity!!:(


----------



## bernina

I started brown spotting today and am very worried. I checked my cervix and it feels sort of open but then I was never very good with determining cervix position and opening. I know it's too early to know anything and realize at least 50% who have spotting and even bleeding go on to have a healthy pregnancy, just with my history of miscarriages I'm really scared. Couple that with no symptoms except sore boobs and well I'm trying not to freak myself out. I don't have cramping but didn't with either of my previous mc's. 

I don't have any more hpt put peed on an ovulation test and it came back a strong positive. I know that's not the best indication but it would appear there are still hormones in my system. Not sure if I should go to the urgent care for hcg levels or just wait it out until my scan next Friday (or a heavy bleed, whichever comes first). What do you ladies suggest?

Thanks for all of the support.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My bbs are barely sore at all in the morning but by the time evening comes, I can't wrap a towel around me after a shower because it rubs and my nipples are sooooo sensitive. The rest of my bbs mostly hurt after I've taken my bra off but I sometimes get pains and twinges through the day too.

I feel so queasy today that I just can't eat. No other symptoms today though apart from generally tired and groggy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina I am sorry ur spotting. I wish I knew for sure what to say I would probably go to the er. I am a worry wart cause of my mcs as well. From what I understand brown blood is old. So maybe its ur ib just working its way down. good luck


----------



## Gemie

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Seems I am the worrier in the group. LOL. I just have to ask when you ladies get up in the morning are ur bbs sore? mine barely are. I am a paranoid mess since I have had 3 mc. I think I could poas everyday! I may lose my sanity!!:(

Aww hunni. I've not even had anything like that and I'm so worried too. I tested again today just b/.c I have a draw full and I love seeing the second line appear lol
I will tell you though... my boobs are hardly sore... my nipples are slightly when I touch them, thats one thing that was different b/c I hardly get sore nipples.

This time is so nerve racking and I can't believe I''ve told people already I can't hold my own water!
I just hope this bean is a sticky one [-o&lt;


----------



## hanelei

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Seems I am the worrier in the group. LOL. I just have to ask when you ladies get up in the morning are ur bbs sore? mine barely are. I am a paranoid mess since I have had 3 mc. I think I could poas everyday! I may lose my sanity!!:(

My bbs are only slightly tender at this point at any time of the day, and then only if I actually prod them, so you're not alone with that!

Ginger, I was having a hard time believing it too, but I had an internal ultrasound today (my first doctor's appointment to confirm the pregnancy- I thought they might do a blood test, was not expecting a scan!) and was told that although it's too early to see much, there's definitely a gestational sac there, so it's all starting to sink in now! I don't think I will really, fully believe it until I see a bump forming though!


----------



## moonmama

Hi and congrats to all! :thumbup:

I'm about 4 weeks today and a nervous wreck following 3 mmc's! I've just been started on HCG injections to try and make it stick! Anyone else had experience with those?
xx


----------



## parkgirl

bernina said:


> I started brown spotting today and am very worried. I checked my cervix and it feels sort of open but then I was never very good with determining cervix position and opening. I know it's too early to know anything and realize at least 50% who have spotting and even bleeding go on to have a healthy pregnancy, just with my history of miscarriages I'm really scared. Couple that with no symptoms except sore boobs and well I'm trying not to freak myself out. I don't have cramping but didn't with either of my previous mc's.
> 
> I don't have any more hpt put peed on an ovulation test and it came back a strong positive. I know that's not the best indication but it would appear there are still hormones in my system. Not sure if I should go to the urgent care for hcg levels or just wait it out until my scan next Friday (or a heavy bleed, whichever comes first). What do you ladies suggest?
> 
> Thanks for all of the support.

If it would make you feel better, go to urgent care. No need for you to be in a panic for the next week if they can do a simple blood test. Do what you think is best for you. :hugs: so sorry you are having spotting. Like you said, spotting is common and doesn't mean that something is wrong.


----------



## Widget

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> Seems I am the worrier in the group. LOL. I just have to ask when you ladies get up in the morning are ur bbs sore? mine barely are. I am a paranoid mess since I have had 3 mc. I think I could poas everyday! I may lose my sanity!!:(


My bbs are not sore at all! But the ms and insomnia is certainly there!

The way I see it, poas as much as you need to... lol. Because once we get those first scans the urge to check with the hpts will diminish. 

:hugs:


----------



## nadira037

bernina said:


> I started brown spotting today and am very worried. I checked my cervix and it feels sort of open but then I was never very good with determining cervix position and opening. I know it's too early to know anything and realize at least 50% who have spotting and even bleeding go on to have a healthy pregnancy, just with my history of miscarriages I'm really scared. Couple that with no symptoms except sore boobs and well I'm trying not to freak myself out. I don't have cramping but didn't with either of my previous mc's.
> 
> I don't have any more hpt put peed on an ovulation test and it came back a strong positive. I know that's not the best indication but it would appear there are still hormones in my system. Not sure if I should go to the urgent care for hcg levels or just wait it out until my scan next Friday (or a heavy bleed, whichever comes first). What do you ladies suggest?
> 
> Thanks for all of the support.

Aww Bernina I'm sory to hear about your spotting sweetie. :hugs: I'm sure everything is okay but if it would make you feel better than I would go to the doc and get your levelss checked. I probably would but every little thing worries me. Don't worry about symptoms were the same edd and the only symptom I have is sore bbs and nipples and that just started.


----------



## babydancing

Bernina-
Sorry you are spotting sweetie! I have been spotting too, for about a week now!! It is very faint in color, lightish brown/tan- not always there, but sometimes- its been weird. My doc said not to worry, even with my history of 5 miscarriages, he said that is irrelevant and no prediction of how this pregnancy will turn out. Made me feel better!

Also, I spotted and bled alot and had horrible cramps when pregnant with my daughter and she is almost 3 yrs old! Ya just never know :p
Best thing to do....find something to keep you busy, stay positive and take deep breaths every so often!!!

I think that if its light and you arent uncomfortable and crampy, you are most likely just fine!! If you really want piece of mind, take a cheap HPT and smile at that dark line that I know you will get! Our little beans are going to be just fine!!

I started my heparin injections yesterday, twice daily...ouch! I am riddled with bruises already :( 
So worth it though!!! Now I have to avoid letting people see me in my bikini (tough since we live on the beach) my family will know I am pregnant if they see the tell all bruises! I am trying to wait until I see the HB to tell anyone!


----------



## CottlestonPie

moonmama said:


> Hi and congrats to all! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm about 4 weeks today and a nervous wreck following 3 mmc's! I've just been started on HCG injections to try and make it stick! Anyone else had experience with those?
> xx

I haven't had any experience with them I just wanted to say congrats on you bfp! :happydance: 

I've just got my first midwife appointment through... It's on august 18th and I'll be 7w3d. Feels like aaaages!
Getting a few twinges this afternoon so have opted for a nap on the sofa :D


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonePie; remind me again, what did you see on your scan? i am freaking out today, i'm not sure why!! i thought an early scan would help reassure me, but all it's done is worry me more x


----------



## caro103

Hi girls, welcome to all the newbies! its just taken me an age to flick through all the posts!

Hope everyones doing ok!

I got the parents arriving very soon and we;re going to spill our news :D:D so can't wait! will be weird though, hehe

Have a lovely Saturday everyone xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Nothing but the sac and the vaguest of yolks! Did you have yours today? How was it?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eep good luck caro!


----------



## daisy31

5th April, Got my BFP yesterday!


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Nothing but the sac and the vaguest of yolks! Did you have yours today? How was it?

i had it yesterday, we saw the sac, and yolk sac and start of fetal pole but she measured the sac and said until it's 20mm she can't 100% confirm it's an ongoing preg. And the sac was 6.3mm!!!! so i am freaking out. please tell me i am being stupid? x


----------



## jeffsar

caro103 said:


> Hi girls, welcome to all the newbies! its just taken me an age to flick through all the posts!
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok!
> 
> I got the parents arriving very soon and we;re going to spill our news :D:D so can't wait! will be weird though, hehe
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone xx

good luck, how you spilling the news? x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just replied to your thread... You were given more info than me! She didn't mention the fetal pole or sac size to me. Wish I'd asked!
It's not at all stupid to worry hun... But from what you saw I'd say you are right where you need to be. It's developing, you can see that from the yolk and pole. Just remember that your dates might not be 100% spot on if you ovulated just a couple of days later that can make all the difference, and each bub takes it's own time to grow. Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

In response to the other threAd lol... am I right in thinking there's a 1mm growth a day?? If so by friday it should be much more visible and hopefully that'll give them enough to confirm it :) I wish I was booked in again that soon, I have to wait 2 or 3 weeks!


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Just replied to your thread... You were given more info than me! She didn't mention the fetal pole or sac size to me. Wish I'd asked!
> It's not at all stupid to worry hun... But from what you saw I'd say you are right where you need to be. It's developing, you can see that from the yolk and pole. Just remember that your dates might not be 100% spot on if you ovulated just a couple of days later that can make all the difference, and each bub takes it's own time to grow. Xx

i know, you're right - my problem is that i hadn't ovulated in 18 mths due to thyroid problem so i've no idea when i ov'd but; started on thyroxine in may and 1st of june period arrived. 28th june again, so i presume i had 28 day cycle as i tested 26th July and BFP straight away. 

i just wish the next 8 weeks would pass by and we all get to second tri with no issues; i can but dream! x


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> In response to the other threAd lol... am I right in thinking there's a 1mm growth a day?? If so by friday it should be much more visible and hopefully that'll give them enough to confirm it :) I wish I was booked in again that soon, I have to wait 2 or 3 weeks!

yeah, i think that's right which is why i kind of panicked, cos that still wouldn't take me to the 20mm mark...

can you ask to be seen sooner? i think i am being spoiled as i have to see the mw every two weeks for the thyroid issues - i had no idea i'd be scanned as often!


----------



## SummerRaine

SummerRaine BFP on 30th July EDD 4 April 2011


----------



## jeffsar

SummerRaine said:


> SummerRaine BFP on 30th July EDD 4 April 2011

it's a good day to be due :winkwink: welcome and congrats!


----------



## camishantel

I want a april sweet peas symbol


----------



## jeffsar

remember and take the star off!! https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg*


----------



## jeffsar

aaarrrggghhhhh that didn't work!!!!! i'm no good at technology, ha ha, i'll try again!


----------



## jeffsar

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg[/IMG*]

2nd time lucky!!!!!


----------



## bumski

im really worried now, i had quite good lines on my hpts yesterday, lovely pink and appeared straight away on frer and superdrug, had faint but 100% + lines on clearblue and tesco day before, anyway, like a prat iv tested again today telling myself it was to use up what tests are left and my lines are hardly there!!!! i can see them but they are nothing compared to yesterdays, im so gutted!!!!
does this mean i will have a chemical, going by my guess i should have come on yesterday or today although my ticker says different.
cant believe it :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jeffsar

did you use FMU? don't worry yet hun, it could just be the difference in tests, strength of dye etc. hugs x


----------



## kermie219

aaaaaaaaw I can't believe the next April baby's are already growing strong!!! I had a April baby myself:) great month to have a child if I do say so myself plus being pregnant through winter ROCKED! and there was something very special about giving birth in the spring time! Congrats everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumski

no not fmu but only because the last few days i seemed to get stronger lines later on, i have used 4 different brands today, hoping that may be the case, i have doctors on monday, hopefully she will send me for blood

iv not told DH, i dont have the heart, feel auful if i will end up having to burst his bubble, he is soooo excited :cry:


----------



## babydancing

bumski- stop testing you'll make yourself mad! lol
hang in there, like others said, might just be the test dye amounts, etc. Hoping you hear good news at the doc monday!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Can i join?!?? I got my bfp yesterday and am due 12th April! :flower:


----------



## SummerRaine

So is there anyone else wishing for morning sickness? I don't have a lot of symptoms, in fact I seemed to have more at the beginning of the week. Still got tender nipples, some lower backache and definitely still tired but cramping has stopped. Nausea is kind of there but in the background if you know what I mean:wacko: Would really love some morning sickness so I can actually begin to feel pregnant!


----------



## MissMaternal

I would love some morning sickness too!! Just to make me realise that this is real! i didn't get any in my last pregnancy until 10 weeks....but maybe i will get it earlier this time? I still have lots of symptoms though :)


----------



## camishantel

ok that did not work could only get the star


----------



## camishantel

got it to work YAY


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

my boobs are sore today , and i feel queezy 

i have been getting shooting pains more than cramps i would say - lets just hope there stretching pains

i am knicker checking a zillion times a day though !


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm the same, I'm getting pains too... But I think it's constipation but if I try too hard to go to the toilet I get more spotting! Sorry if tmi but it's soo frustrating!


----------



## CottlestonPie

jeffsar said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> In response to the other threAd lol... am I right in thinking there's a 1mm growth a day?? If so by friday it should be much more visible and hopefully that'll give them enough to confirm it :) I wish I was booked in again that soon, I have to wait 2 or 3 weeks!
> 
> yeah, i think that's right which is why i kind of panicked, cos that still wouldn't take me to the 20mm mark...
> 
> can you ask to be seen sooner? i think i am being spoiled as i have to see the mw every two weeks for the thyroid issues - i had no idea i'd be scanned as often!Click to expand...

Maybe not 20mm but still much more visible. Hopefully seeing the increase in size will give you peace of mind if nothing else x

I wish I could get it sooner but because I've already had two and it's on the MHD they're not too fussed about the next one, I just have to wait!


----------



## mich1122

Hi everyone

id love to join this thread, got my BFP yesterday and will be due around 13th April!

dont think it has sunk it yet

xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all the new ladies and welcome!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you all!!

Thank you also for all of your support. I ended up going to urgent care due to the spotting and unfortunately they don't do ultrasounds on the weekend. The nurse did a pelvic exam and said my cervix is closed, but that's all she could confirm. Just a waiting game now. Spotting hasn't changed, still brown and not much of it. Thought I felt some cramps and a feeling that I had to bear down, but that has passed. I honestly tried pushing kind of hard to just make the blood go ahead and start, and well nothing came out. Just wish if it was over it would go ahead and move on with things and if it's still viable wish I were puking out my guts right now :) Don't have a single pregnancy symptom other than slightly tender boobs, but that's likely from the progesterone. I'll be calling my FS on Monday to see if they can fit me in for an earlier scan. Figures this has to happen on the weekend! 

I hope everyone is able to get out and enjoy their Saturday. I think we're going to try to find something to distract us. At least it's beautifully sunny here and lots going on in the area. Have an air show that's currently buzzing our house. Always fun to watch. :plane:


----------



## camishantel

bernina I am so sorry your going through this.. I kinda started a rant type thread in the PAL section today as I am feeling kinda down... don't really want to put it all in here but you guys are more than welcome to go read about how I am feeling today


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> In response to the other threAd lol... am I right in thinking there's a 1mm growth a day?? If so by friday it should be much more visible and hopefully that'll give them enough to confirm it :) I wish I was booked in again that soon, I have to wait 2 or 3 weeks!
> 
> yeah, i think that's right which is why i kind of panicked, cos that still wouldn't take me to the 20mm mark...
> 
> can you ask to be seen sooner? i think i am being spoiled as i have to see the mw every two weeks for the thyroid issues - i had no idea i'd be scanned as often!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not 20mm but still much more visible. Hopefully seeing the increase in size will give you peace of mind if nothing else x
> 
> I wish I could get it sooner but because I've already had two and it's on the MHD they're not too fussed about the next one, I just have to wait!Click to expand...

i know, you are right - just want this baby so badly it's all i can think about.
could you book a private scan? in scotland i can get one for £25 - i have one booked for 9wks x

Congrats to the new BFPS!!:thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I just noticed for some reason my phone typed MHD instead of NHS. oops!
I could book a private one but £50 is the cheapest locally, and I'd have to book in advance so might as well wait the 2 or 3 weeks for the one I'm getting at the hospital. I'll be between 8 and 9 weeks then.


----------



## jeffsar

i'd say wait if you can too - all this early scan has done for me is make me panic; i keep wondering if they know something as they've booked me in so soon again, but i am going to try and think positively!!

i read your post about constipation........... it's awful!! i'm convinced i'll blow up soon if it deosn't ease off! are we allowed to take anything? x


----------



## CottlestonPie

God I hope so! It's sooo uncomfortable! Might unban myself from Google just to find out. Maybe!


----------



## jeffsar

i swear all this stress and worry comes from my obession to google every little thing that happens! 

my mw said laxatives are a no-no but 'tmi' stool softeners are ok... Nice! think i will wait til i see her again before trying anything though, but i'll let you know what she says!


----------



## Kimboowee

Someone please take the biscuit tin away from me, I defo won't fit into my dress at this rate!


----------



## jeffsar

wow, just realised you are getting hitched soon - congrats! what a year you're having!! x


----------



## bernina

For those that are experiencing constipation, have you been drinking a lot of water? That is one of the first things to try for constipation. Also, you might try having a high fiber cereal or some oatmeal each morning. Best of luck, I'm sure there are other suggestions but those are the ones that have worked for me in the past.


----------



## jeffsar

camishantel said:


> bernina I am so sorry your going through this.. I kinda started a rant type thread in the PAL section today as I am feeling kinda down... don't really want to put it all in here but you guys are more than welcome to go read about how I am feeling today

feeling any better camishantel? x


----------



## jeffsar

i'll try anything, porridge for breakfast tomorrow! ;o)


----------



## Gemie

jeffsar said:


> i'd say wait if you can too - all this early scan has done for me is make me panic; i keep wondering if they know something as they've booked me in so soon again, but i am going to try and think positively!!
> 
> i read your post about constipation........... it's awful!! i'm convinced i'll blow up soon if it deosn't ease off! are we allowed to take anything? x

Fibagel (sp) are okay to take during pregnancy. x


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks Gemie!! x


----------



## Lucy0945

Hi everyone! Are any of you experiencing bladder pressure that's quite uncomfortable? I don't know whether this is normal pressure pains or I have an infection. I'm downing loads of water this evening to see if it helps. I'm peeing literally every 20 minutes!!


----------



## parkgirl

Lucy- I feel like I have to pee almost all the time now. Almost like someone is pushing on my bladder. Not sure if this is the same feeling you have.


----------



## xCookieDough

hey Lucy0945!
congrats on pregnancy :)

Im the EXACT same as you, Im going to the toilet every 20 mins or so, seriously, today has just been crazy LOL. I sit down ... Then a couple of mins later Im back up again! ...

But it's all worthit in the end :D xxx


----------



## xCookieDough

Oh and sorry but a random question, Im trying to get my ticker up on screen but when I paste the HTML it doesn't work :( ... x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think lots and lots of water and some bran flakes with raisins for breakfast is going to be staple part of my diet for a while! I'm drinking more than I used to but maybe it's still not enough.
OH! Lots of fruit too as soon as I've started on the sensitive teeth toothpaste again! Fruity sugars make my teeth sting.


----------



## croydongirl

I want to join, according to FF our little bean is due to arrive April 16th. Please pray he or she sticks around this time!


----------



## april24april

Hi everyone

Got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO. Really excited! I'm due April 16th

x

https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/april24april/5a71db8f.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

april24april said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO. Really excited! I'm due April 16th
> 
> x
> 
> https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/april24april/5a71db8f.jpg

Yay for April 16th! Congrats to you!! Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Embovstar

hey ladies, I am an April sweet pea from last year!!! I can't believe that another year has passed!

My little man is here now and although it seemed AN AGE to wait before we would meet him, it came round and was sooooo worth the wait :baby: 

Anyway, I just wanted to wish you all a very HAPPY and HEALTHY pregnancy...

Isaac was due on 17, anyone share that date?? He was born on the 23, St Georges day; I was 6 days over!

take it easy, don't wish the time away and try to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can :)

Nicola xx


----------



## Soulshaken

Hi ladies!! Well i got my :bfp: yesterday! and not sure but think i'm due April 12th! 
I'm trying to be excited and not so worried but we lost our first in January so it's scary :/
Hope everyone is feeling okay! No symptoms here really except Exhausted!! :)
Praying for STICKY :dust: for our April flowers!! :flower:


----------



## parkgirl

Soulshaken said:


> Hi ladies!! Well i got my :bfp: yesterday! and not sure but think i'm due April 12th!
> I'm trying to be excited and not so worried but we lost our first in January so it's scary :/
> Hope everyone is feeling okay! No symptoms here really except Exhausted!! :)
> Praying for STICKY :dust: for our April flowers!! :flower:




april24april said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO. Really excited! I'm due April 16th
> 
> x
> 
> https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/april24april/5a71db8f.jpg




croydongirl said:


> I want to join, according to FF our little bean is due to arrive April 16th. Please pray he or she sticks around this time!



WELCOME!!! H&H 9 months to all of you!!


----------



## camishantel

ok so I feel a little better now as I broke down and went and got another test to compare and 5 days after the last test I took now the prego line is sooooooo much darker than the control
 



Attached Files:







IMG00176.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG00179.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## camishantel

this one might be better
 



Attached Files:







IMG00178.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gemie

april24april said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO. Really excited! I'm due April 16th
> 
> x
> 
> https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/april24april/5a71db8f.jpg

OMG thats a gorgeous line for 10dpo!! I reckon twins!!


----------



## bernina

That's a nice strong test line there cami, looking good!!!


----------



## camishantel

thanks hun how are you feeling? hows the spotting?


----------



## bernina

Spotting seems to be going away although I haven't really checked if you know what I mean. But at least nothing coming out on the paper when I use the bathroom. Just have these weird pains in my stomach and left side. The stomach pains are below my belly button and just kind of constant electric type feelings. Not truly painful, but uncomfortable. The one on my left side is a bit stronger and more off and on pulses. Just don't remember feeling anything like this before either during period or pregnancy. I almost want to call them cramps, but then they're not really. So who knows. I'm hoping FS will want to see me for a scan on Monday, but not quite sure. Realize there's nothing they can do, but would be reassuring to at least see a sac and know it's in the right place instead of a tube or something. 

Insides of my boobs (near my breast bone) are super painful to the touch. I've been in a sports bra all day so not really feeling much unless I go prodding them (which I do often because I'm nuts!!)

Thanks for checking on me. 

I hope the nice dark test line gives you some much needed reassurance. 

Second tri can't get here soon enough :) Then it will be a whole other kind of worrying about heart beats with dopplers and fetal movement!!


----------



## camishantel

I know.. when I make it to 2nd tri I am totally getting a Angel sounds doppler... my boobs don't hurt too much only every now and then and really bad only when I wake up... as far as the feelings in your tummy I know I have weird ones too that you can't really explain what they are but that is normal as everyone of my pregnancies have been different types of pains so hopefully these are the good stick with me pains


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My boobs feel sore tonight!! I'm on night shift and I'm knackered!!


----------



## Cornbread

So last time, I was crying all the time. So far with this one, I'm short tempered and crabby and don't really put up with anything from anybody which is weird b/c usually, I'm really laid back.


----------



## MissFox

Cornbread said:


> So last time, I was crying all the time. So far with this one, I'm short tempered and crabby and don't really put up with anything from anybody which is weird b/c usually, I'm really laid back.

I'm HORRIBLE! I cry, I snap, I cry, I get mad! I'm sooo crabby! So interesting.
I'm also exhausted- like you wouldn't believe. Even took a nap this afternoon- but I had a very busy day.

Bernina- glad to hear the spotting is slowing down
Cami- GREAT LINES! I stopped testing before mine were darker than the control- but all my control lines were VERY DARK, but that must be the tests. 

Anyways- I've gotta get some stuff for work done tonight- then I'm hoping to call it an early night!


----------



## Lucy0945

parkgirl said:


> Lucy- I feel like I have to pee almost all the time now. Almost like someone is pushing on my bladder. Not sure if this is the same feeling you have.

Yep that sounds right - someone pushing on my bladder. It's really unconfortable. I don't have any pain when peeing which you normally have with an infection I think. But I sometimes feel like I need to go again straight after I've just been. Suppose this is just an annoying symptom!

I CAN'T SLEEP EITHER! Been up since 6am again!!!


----------



## hopeful2010

morning ladies how are we all doing ??


----------



## lauraaimee05

Hi everyone, got my BFP yesterday due 16th April 2011. Hoping it's third time lucky for me x


----------



## lauraaimee05

:blush:Sorry meant April 2011!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats laura! H&H 9 months to you xx

Im 6 weeks today! Queasy but still no ms. Few twinges but nothing painful. Overall feeling pretty good this morning. Let's see if ms holds off long enough to cook DF his breakfast fryup! 
How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## SummerRaine

Morning ladies, well 5 weeks + 6 and still no MS. Nipples are still tender when I poke them:blush: and although I am no longer getting cramps I have noticed strange feelings in my lower abdo last night, not painful but very hard to describe. I also woke up this morning to a huge amount of EW CM, is this normal? Has anyone been having vivid dreams lately? I seem to have one every night. Am still tired, fell asleep on the sofa yesterday evening between 6 and 8pm again and managed to fall asleep at midnight until 10.30am. Right as I am 6 weeks tomorrow, I am asking for morning sickness to start, yes, you heard me, I want it so bring it on!

How is everyone else getting on? As for the constipation I have had it since my 2WW and even though I am drinking lots of water I am still constipated. I have actually found that I am not going to the toilet more often, in fact I seem to be going less (for a wee) is anyone else in the same position?

So symptoms today are:

Constipated
Tender nipples
Tired
Increased CM
Vivid dreams

Gonna keep a note of all my symptoms now as I keep getting concerned that I am losing them or don't have enough for my stage:wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Hi Cottlestonpie :hi:
Glad to hear you're feeling okay :thumbup: 

I'm feeling a bit nauseous it's odd b/c it's not like normal feeling sick... it comes and goes.. weird! getting crazy hot flushes too!

Other than that I'm fine... nervous in these early weeks but trying to enjoy it :) xx

eddit; I've got insomnia! I don't know whether thats b/c I've stopped my antidepressant until I see the doc (I took them for insomnia amongst other things) but it's so annoying... I can't switch my brain off :(


----------



## Casey-Jones

SummerRaine said:


> Morning ladies, well 5 weeks + 6 and still no MS. Nipples are still tender when I poke them:blush: and although I am no longer getting cramps I have noticed strange feelings in my lower abdo last night, not painful but very hard to describe. I also woke up this morning to a huge amount of EW CM, is this normal? Has anyone been having vivid dreams lately? I seem to have one every night. Am still tired, fell asleep on the sofa yesterday evening between 6 and 8pm again and managed to fall asleep at midnight until 10.30am. Right as I am 6 weeks tomorrow, I am asking for morning sickness to start, yes, you heard me, I want it so bring it on!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? As for the constipation I have had it since my 2WW and even though I am drinking lots of water I am still constipated. I have actually found that I am not going to the toilet more often, in fact I seem to be going less (for a wee) is anyone else in the same position?
> 
> So symptoms today are:
> 
> Constipated
> Tender nipples
> Tired
> Increased CM
> Vivid dreams
> 
> Gonna keep a note of all my symptoms now as I keep getting concerned that I am losing them or don't have enough for my stage:wacko:

Summer, everything you described is me! :hugs: except for constipation. I keep worrying about losing symptoms too and we are almost at the same stage of preg!:flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

i am still going for a wee LOTS!!! haven't had any EWCM though, just really creamy and watery! Have felt shattered, and got lots of stretching feelings going on, but other than that nothing else! No sickness yet, just a teeny bit nauseous at times!


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats to all you ladies for you bfp :) what a lovely month to be due lovely april :D xx can't believe there is a april thread tho haha! doesnt seem 5 mins since my little jan thread what the most recent lol x x x happy and healthy 9 months all xx


----------



## caro103

jeffsar said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, welcome to all the newbies! its just taken me an age to flick through all the posts!
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok!
> 
> I got the parents arriving very soon and we;re going to spill our news :D:D so can't wait! will be weird though, hehe
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone xx
> 
> good luck, how you spilling the news? xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, it went great :thumbup: we gave them 'sorry' cards we'd made cancelling things we'd agreed to do and then inside a pic of a bfp! they loved it! made both our families extremly happy :D



MissMaternal said:


> i am still going for a wee LOTS!!! haven't had any EWCM though, just really creamy and watery! Have felt shattered, and got lots of stretching feelings going on, but other than that nothing else! No sickness yet, just a teeny bit nauseous at times!

Totally having the same sysmptoms! getting annoying needing to pee in the night though! but its natures way of preparing us for disturbed sleep in not to many months from now ;). 

Hope everyones had good weekends, congrats to the newbies! xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Lucy0945 said:


> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Lucy- I feel like I have to pee almost all the time now. Almost like someone is pushing on my bladder. Not sure if this is the same feeling you have.
> 
> Yep that sounds right - someone pushing on my bladder. It's really unconfortable. I don't have any pain when peeing which you normally have with an infection I think. But I sometimes feel like I need to go again straight after I've just been. Suppose this is just an annoying symptom!
> 
> I CAN'T SLEEP EITHER! Been up since 6am again!!!Click to expand...

I also keep waking up super early. With as tired as I feel, I would think I would be able to sleep better.


----------



## MissMaternal

caro103 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, welcome to all the newbies! its just taken me an age to flick through all the posts!
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok!
> 
> I got the parents arriving very soon and we;re going to spill our news :D:D so can't wait! will be weird though, hehe
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday everyone xx
> 
> good luck, how you spilling the news? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, it went great :thumbup: we gave them 'sorry' cards we'd made cancelling things we'd agreed to do and then inside a pic of a bfp! they loved it! made both our families extremly happy :D
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> i am still going for a wee LOTS!!! haven't had any EWCM though, just really creamy and watery! Have felt shattered, and got lots of stretching feelings going on, but other than that nothing else! No sickness yet, just a teeny bit nauseous at times!Click to expand...
> 
> Totally having the same sysmptoms! getting annoying needing to pee in the night though! but its natures way of preparing us for disturbed sleep in not to many months from now ;).
> 
> Hope everyones had good weekends, congrats to the newbies! xxxClick to expand...

Ir's frustrating isn't it!! But it's good...it's just bubs settling in :flower: x


----------



## parkgirl

Woo Hoo, six weeks today!


----------



## caro103

yeah totally bubs getting comfy! i'm going camping in just over a week and all I can think it, must pitch the tent somewhere near the loo's :haha:. Can you imagine walking miles to pee several times a night :dohh:


----------



## caro103

parkgirl said:


> Woo Hoo, six weeks today!

Congrats hun! half way to 1st scan :D


----------



## camerashy

hi congrats and caro103, im just back from camping and hafta say was at the loo loads!!!!! lol so def pitch the tent sumwher u can reach the loo lol .hafta to say thou have been* very * tired at times!!!! *YAWN * LOL

oh and got my 3+ today on the digi wuhoo ;)


----------



## hanelei

I'm 5 weeks and 4 days now, but still very little in the way of symptoms- no MS, no moodiness, no constipation, not peeing more than usual, no tiredness (went body-boarding today!), boobs are starting to get a bit more tender, but nothing too awful. I feel pretty good actually! I have never suffered much in the way of PMS, cramps etc with AF, perhaps it's related? Or maybe it will all hit me like a ton of bricks once I hit six weeks? 

I seem to be in the minority because I'm fervently wishing for no MS- I have a 40 minute commute on Tokyo's rush hour trains some days, and if I have MS that will be a living hell- it's bad enough as it is. Also concerned about how I will teach my 90 minute yoga classes if I am wanting to throw up, so hoping MS will be very mild if it shows up at all! 

My mother claims that she never threw up at any point during her 3 pregnancies, so hopefully that's something that runs in the family!


----------



## CottlestonPie

parkgirl said:


> Woo Hoo, six weeks today!

Snap!! How you feeling symptom-wise? x

I'm getting snappy with OH but does he really have to have his gaming on so loud?!! I don't want to listen to explosions and gunshots at full volume all day grrrr


----------



## parkgirl

CottlestonPie said:


> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo, six weeks today!
> 
> Snap!! How you feeling symptom-wise? x
> 
> I'm getting snappy with OH but does he really have to have his gaming on so loud?!! I don't want to listen to explosions and gunshots at full volume all day grrrrClick to expand...

Other than being very tired and having to pee a good deal of the time, I have sore BBs and have been getting evening sickness :) Every night for the past 4 days I feel nauseous for a few hours. Not bad, mild but there. 

How are you feeling? Other than being annoyed by your OH.


----------



## caro103

camerashy said:


> hi congrats and caro103, im just back from camping and hafta say was at the loo loads!!!!! lol so def pitch the tent sumwher u can reach the loo lol .hafta to say thou have been* very * tired at times!!!! *YAWN * LOL
> 
> oh and got my 3+ today on the digi wuhoo ;)

Will do hun! thanks.

and congrats on your 3+ :D xx


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

No more spotting yet today so that's a good sign. Have been having terrible AF like symptoms though, they started yesterday. Strong backache (which I also had early in this preg but then it had gone away) and then pains in my sides that I can only describe as cramp like feelings because I just feel the way I do when AF is going to come. Also been kind of gassy too :blush: Really hope FS will see me tomorrow for an early scan just to make sure things are where they should be.

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! Very happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!


----------



## Tasha360

Embovstar said:


> hey ladies, I am an April sweet pea from last year!!! I can't believe that another year has passed!
> 
> My little man is here now and although it seemed AN AGE to wait before we would meet him, it came round and was sooooo worth the wait :baby:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to wish you all a very HAPPY and HEALTHY pregnancy...
> 
> Isaac was due on 17, anyone share that date?? He was born on the 23, St Georges day; I was 6 days over!
> 
> take it easy, don't wish the time away and try to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can :)
> 
> Nicola xx

HI hun i remember you. i was an april sweet pea last year aswell lol , 2 years in a row. Amazing how quick they grow isnt it. Demi was due the 16th but born the 9th shes 4 months tomorow. xx


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls, well i spent most of last night with my head down the toilet thats why i wasnt on much. Havent been able to bring myself to have anything to eat yet today either. Anyone got any suggestions? The smell of food just makes me heave urrgh. And when im not being sick im peeing, think i mite aswell set up camp in the bathroom. 

Congrats to all the new bfp's im going to update the list now. Noticed someone was due on the 16th now ( sorry cant remeber name of the top of my head). I was due on the 16th last yr with my daughter but she was born the 9th.

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## caro103

wow tasha you could end up with another before your 1st is 1! :shock: or even cooler they could end up sharing a birthday! :D

Sorry about the sickness hun! try and get anything down you as it might help ease the sicky feeling :hugs:


----------



## moomoo

Arrrrgh! So annoyed today. Don't even know why!!!!

So tired! Going to do my digi tomo, as I'm 5 weeks today by my dates.. Fingers crossed!! XX


----------



## Tasha360

yeah i no scary isnt it lol. Well ive just managed a mini milk ice cream, not very nutritious i know but better than nothing. Well im off to the loo again then ill update xxx

oh and congrats parkgirl me too xxx


----------



## lulu4279

Hi girls. Got my BFP yesterday. Can you add me for 15th April please. X


----------



## Tasha360

list has been updated. moonmama and waiting_on_#3 when are your due dates? I blame baby brain if ive missed the posts lol. xx


----------



## Tasha360

lulu4279 said:


> Hi girls. Got my BFP yesterday. Can you add me for 15th April please. X

congrats :happydance: adding you now xx


----------



## camerashy

hi think u 4got to add my due date lol 

its 11th april 

thanks ;)


----------



## Tasha360

so sorry hun im forgetfull and ditzy anyway and being pregnant just makes me 10 x worse lol. If ive missed anyone else just let me know lol xxx


----------



## moonmama

Tasha360 said:


> list has been updated. moonmama and waiting_on_#3 when are your due dates? I blame baby brain if ive missed the posts lol. xx

hi! I prob didnt put in on knowing me! :dohh: think its the 16th xx


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone I Am going to be an April mamma
I am due April 18


----------



## Tasha360

mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone I Am going to be an April mamma
> I am due April 18

hi congratulations ill add you to the tally :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Alex was born the 16th April 2009 :cloud9: April is a lovely time to have a baby!!


----------



## Tasha360

I agree the babies will be roughly 9 months come xmas too so they will be able to eat some xmas dinner and play with toys too xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hello all :hi:

I got my BFP 8 days ago i was 10DPO & got it on a OPK as i thought i was gearing up to ovulate. I found out i was def pregnant on 4th Aug 5 days ago) my sons 6th birthday :happydance: when 7 tests all come up positive

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/IMG00197-20100804-1006.jpg

I think im due 12th April im not 100% sure yet as my last cycle was 66 days but i know i ovulated on 22nd/23rd July.

I am in shock still TBH my scan i had with my fertility doctor showed i had not ovulated nor showed signs that i was & i had ovulated. 

I am feeling fine, nothing at all going on with me which i dont like. With my last 2 pregnancys i got found out at 4 weeks when AF was due & had the symptoms of

Getting up in the night to wee
So tried all the time
Boobs were massive, veiny & the nipples were really dark
Feeling sick
Hightened sense of smell
Feeling sick
Loads of cramps feeling like AF was going to come
Loads of CM & feeling so so wet TMI :blush:

Here i am now going on 6 weeks (i think) & nothing at all i dont even feel pregnant & had it not been for the 7 BFPs i would not believe that i was. Im abit scared TBH & am very tempted to go get myself another CB Digital & use it

We had been trying for 27 months so we are over the moon. It has been a long hard slog & very draining & emotional.. We were about to go private & had chose our hospital & were going to start injections end of this month. I really had lost all confidence & thought i was going to have to have IVF to finally fall pregnant...

\\:D/[-o&lt;:dance:

I have a doctors appointment 26th Aug the soonest i could get in.. I have had 2 complicated pregnancys & with my son i was told that if i had another baby i would be kept a eye on & scanned regularly to check all was ok so i hope that they stick to this

Im hoping my GP refers me for a early scan but im not going to hold my breath & she will prob make me wait... If this is the case then we are going to pay to have 1 done, for peace of mind more than anything.

No idea what this one could be 50/50 chance of either :yellow::pink: i would like a girl this time, so i have 1 of each. I always saw myself with one of each & this is going to be my last baby... I am also getting married on 9th June 2012 so the baby will be 14 months & i always saw it that i would have a daughter & she could be my flowergirl :wedding: 

I think im in for another boy though boys tend to run in OHs family & his brother has 2 boys his cousin has boys so i already think that it will be a boy

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming 8 months


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! 
I'm jumping on the "I don't want MS EVER" train! I get small waives of nausea- which is FINE WITH ME! I don't want it to be worse than that. I am constantly getting compared to my SIL who is 8 weeks. She's been puking NONSTOP all night- and DF's mom said "oooo it's about to kick in for youuuu!" I hope not- just to prove her wrong! 
Call me silly!


----------



## Tasha360

chelseaharvey said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> I got my BFP 8 days ago i was 10DPO & got it on a OPK as i thought i was gearing up to ovulate. I found out i was def pregnant on 4th Aug 5 days ago) my sons 6th birthday :happydance: when 7 tests all come up positive
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/IMG00197-20100804-1006.jpg
> 
> I think im due 12th April im not 100% sure yet as my last cycle was 66 days but i know i ovulated on 22nd/23rd July.
> 
> I am in shock still TBH my scan i had with my fertility doctor showed i had not ovulated nor showed signs that i was & i had ovulated.
> 
> I am feeling fine, nothing at all going on with me which i dont like. With my last 2 pregnancys i got found out at 4 weeks when AF was due & had the symptoms of
> 
> Getting up in the night to wee
> So tried all the time
> Boobs were massive, veiny & the nipples were really dark
> Feeling sick
> Hightened sense of smell
> Feeling sick
> Loads of cramps feeling like AF was going to come
> Loads of CM & feeling so so wet TMI :blush:
> 
> Here i am now going on 6 weeks (i think) & nothing at all i dont even feel pregnant & had it not been for the 7 BFPs i would not believe that i was. Im abit scared TBH & am very tempted to go get myself another CB Digital & use it
> 
> We had been trying for 27 months so we are over the moon. It has been a long hard slog & very draining & emotional.. We were about to go private & had chose our hospital & were going to start injections end of this month. I really had lost all confidence & thought i was going to have to have IVF to finally fall pregnant...
> 
> \\:D/[-o&lt;:dance:
> 
> I have a doctors appointment 26th Aug the soonest i could get in.. I have had 2 complicated pregnancys & with my son i was told that if i had another baby i would be kept a eye on & scanned regularly to check all was ok so i hope that they stick to this
> 
> Im hoping my GP refers me for a early scan but im not going to hold my breath & she will prob make me wait... If this is the case then we are going to pay to have 1 done, for peace of mind more than anything.
> 
> No idea what this one could be 50/50 chance of either :yellow::pink: i would like a girl this time, so i have 1 of each. I always saw myself with one of each & this is going to be my last baby... I am also getting married on 9th June 2012 so the baby will be 14 months & i always saw it that i would have a daughter & she could be my flowergirl :wedding:
> 
> I think im in for another boy though boys tend to run in OHs family & his brother has 2 boys his cousin has boys so i already think that it will be a boy
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming 8 months

hiya congratulations! congrats on the wedding too, we are hoping to get married pretty soon too xx


----------



## caro103

Congrats Chelsea! I reckon if you only think you O'd 23/24th july and edd 12th April you're not quite as far along as 6 wks hun, which could explain the lack of symptoms! My edd is 7th and I'm only 5wks 3days! plenty of time yet hun for symotoms! :D

Miss Fox I'm with you there hun! the odd wave of nausea is now starting and not to sure how easy it'll be to work etc without everyone finding out with full on ms! :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

I'm also not hungry- which is why everyone is saying that I'm going to get really bad ms- but I think it's fine. I more have to worry about getting dizzy from not eating! Happened yesterday- and everything stank- but if that's what my ms is going to be- i'll take it!


----------



## camerashy

hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"


----------



## chelseaharvey

caro103 said:


> Congrats Chelsea! I reckon if you only think you O'd 23/24th july and edd 12th April you're not quite as far along as 6 wks hun, which could explain the lack of symptoms! My edd is 7th and I'm only 5wks 3days! plenty of time yet hun for symotoms! :D
> 
> Miss Fox I'm with you there hun! the odd wave of nausea is now starting and not to sure how easy it'll be to work etc without everyone finding out with full on ms! :dohh:

Yes i agree i dont think im near 6 weeks either i think im about 4 weeks & i found out when i was around 3 weeks.... I found out mega early on.. I think im going to re-ajust my ticker so i dont get confused & put myself at 4 weeks


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Hi, sorry I didn't add my due date when I posted (baby brain already??) Due 15th April 2011. xx


----------



## Gemie

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Hi, sorry I didn't add my due date when I posted (baby brain already??) Due 15th April 2011. xx

Ooooh the same as me! Congrats hunni :)


----------



## Widget

mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone I Am going to be an April mamma
> I am due April 18


Yay! Finally I have someone joining me on the 18th! :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

camerashy said:


> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"

Hi hun.. congrats on the bfp!

I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! hope everyone is doing okay today... I agree missfox I'm not really hungry either... my symptoms so far are EXTREME exhaustion... i think i could sleep for days, peeing all the time, (.)(.) a little sore, slight icky feelings not really nausea yet... so far so good :) oh yeah... and being an extremely cranky fusspot with DH (poor man) haha

Just a question for anyone's advise? When would you go to the doctor first? We lost our first baby and so of course i'm extremely nervous, just wondering when I should call to get an appt with my doc? Early Scan? etc...


----------



## CrazyBird

Hey, Can i join? I found out at the end of July that we're having a baby after 23 months ttc. So happy that it's finally happened but still nervous as it's early days. We have an early scan on 19th Aug.

EDD 8th April :happydance:


----------



## camishantel

MissFox.. ok figured out how to do it so it's in my siggy now that we are bump buddies.. how are you feeling today? I am actually pretty good today thought I was going to vomit when I was in the shower this morning so it was interesting seeing me in the shower hanging my head out the curtain over the toilet...


----------



## chelseaharvey

Gemie said:


> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...

I was abit confused at this i tested on 4th aug & got 2-3 on my CB digital & i would have been 13DPO??


----------



## Widget

I am the only one who is actually more hungry? lol. I am stuffing my face with whatever I can get my hands on.... my newest craving is french fries with cherry sauce. Its so embarrassing because I am constantly hungry! 

Trying to sleep is another issue though... I'm awake most of the night but then by mid-afternoon I want to nap. I am also peeing non-stop! It is so exciting to see what my body will do next.


----------



## Gemie

chelseaharvey said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was abit confused at this i tested on 4th aug & got 2-3 on my CB digital & i would have been 13DPO??Click to expand...

 hmm I was 13dpo when I got pregnant 1-2 so you must have more hcg. Maybe twins LOL :-O


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls, how's everyone been today?
i'm still worrying (will i ever stop...?) hardly any symptoms today, just tender bbs really.

congrats to the new bfp's - we are quite some group now! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow ladies this thread is a moving!! LOL I had to read about 10pages to catch up. So glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Berina glad the spotting has stopped. FX all goes well at the fs tomorrow.

Asfm I am finally feeling more pregnant. I actually have sore BBS today. I eat like a horse and I am constipated. Who thought I would be happy about that. I did give in and test when I got home yesterday cause I was so worried. I had a nice line darker than the control. 

Can someone help with the April logo? I tried to use the one posted but can't get it to work. :( THank you


----------



## yumimummy

Hello 

due 2nd april. xxx

can I join you please? :flower:

Yumimummy


----------



## moonmama

I feel left out that I cant pee on a stick! I've had a hcg injection so it'll distort the results anyway- but I dont think I'l feel pregnant untill I've peed on sticks for at least a week! Looks I'm going to have to take out another mortgage for some early scans instead!:haha:


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Gemie said:


> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> Hi hun.. congrats on the bfp!
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that! I was starting to worry as mine only said 1-2 weeks, too, on saturday at 4+1, and couldn't figure out if I should still be in the 1-2 or 2-3!!
Done two superdrug early tests now as well, although todays was a bit darker than fridays, neither are as strong as the control line, seeing as I'm not testing early should the lines be stronger??


----------



## camishantel

copy and paste this link into your sig. https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg the whole thing that is how I got mine to work


----------



## camishantel

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg** remove the 2 stars after it though


----------



## camishantel

nevermind I can't get the link on here now I don't remember how I did it


----------



## Gemie

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> Hi hun.. congrats on the bfp!
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness for that! I was starting to worry as mine only said 1-2 weeks, too, on saturday at 4+1, and couldn't figure out if I should still be in the 1-2 or 2-3!!
> Done two superdrug early tests now as well, although todays was a bit darker than fridays, neither are as strong as the control line, seeing as I'm not testing early should the lines be stronger??Click to expand...

 Me too hun! I tested with a superdrug first on Friday and I again today and it's darker than Friday's but not as dark as the control line. 
I did an IC too and thats mega faint but I'm not surprised an IC gave me a bfn on wednesday!
I'm saving my other digi for next week b/c I wanna see that 'pregnant 2-3' :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm glad i'm not the only POAS addict on here ;o)


----------



## teardrp4u21

i was a feb lovebug and unfortunately lost to miscarriage, never got past 5 weeks. 

amazingly last wed i got a very faint pos and yesterday it came in stronger. i'm calling doc on monday and setting up to get blood draws so need lots of prayers this time she takes.

where's the link for the april sweet peas signature thingy?


----------



## jeffsar

oh hun, i'm sorry things didn't work out last time, but i'll have my fx'd for you this time round. congrats and welcome! i'll go get you the link for the logo x


----------



## jeffsar

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg[/IMG*]

here you go, remember to take off the star x


----------



## teardrp4u21

super big thanks!!


----------



## jeffsar

not a problem ;o)
how are you feeling - i guess super excited and nervous? we're all here to chat and listen - i think i'm the biggest worrier on here!!


----------



## caro103

congrats teardrp! fx'ed for a sticky this time :) xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow, lots of posts this afternoon! Glad to see i'm not the only worrier! Got lots of symtoms but am still scared stiff!! Only natural i suppose...

Am going to go to the Doc's on my day off on Wednesday, and going to ask for a blood test to check my haemaglobin (sp?) levels because in my last pregnancy i had mega low iron levels. Also want to ask them to refer me for an early scan at around 8 weeks to reassure me after the problems with my last pregnancy :cry:

Is anyone else gonna have an early scan, or will it just make you worry more?

Hope everyone has lots of symptoms lol!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

MissMaternal said:


> Wow, lots of posts this afternoon! Glad to see i'm not the only worrier! Got lots of symtoms but am still scared stiff!! Only natural i suppose...
> 
> Am going to go to the Doc's on my day off on Wednesday, and going to ask for a blood test to check my haemaglobin (sp?) levels because in my last pregnancy i had mega low iron levels. Also want to ask them to refer me for an early scan at around 8 weeks to reassure me after the problems with my last pregnancy :cry:
> 
> Is anyone else gonna have an early scan, or will it just make you worry more?
> 
> Hope everyone has lots of symptoms lol!! xx


i had an early scan last week and all it's done for me is worry me more.......
i had hoped it would reassure me, but as they could see so little, she said she couldn't label preg. as ongoing yet.... so i'm in again next friday and i'm more worried than before!! if you can wait, i'd say at least til your 8 wks so you've more chance of seeing HB x


----------



## caro103

fx;ed for your scan next wk jeffstar!

wow we're on p100 and 1000 posts already! april is going to be a busy month :D:D


----------



## jeffsar

thanks caro123; i actually feel sick aout it but just got to pray things are progressing well......

how are you feeling? x


----------



## MissMaternal

jeffsar said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Wow, lots of posts this afternoon! Glad to see i'm not the only worrier! Got lots of symtoms but am still scared stiff!! Only natural i suppose...
> 
> Am going to go to the Doc's on my day off on Wednesday, and going to ask for a blood test to check my haemaglobin (sp?) levels because in my last pregnancy i had mega low iron levels. Also want to ask them to refer me for an early scan at around 8 weeks to reassure me after the problems with my last pregnancy :cry:
> 
> Is anyone else gonna have an early scan, or will it just make you worry more?
> 
> Hope everyone has lots of symptoms lol!! xx
> 
> 
> i had an early scan last week and all it's done for me is worry me more.......
> i had hoped it would reassure me, but as they could see so little, she said she couldn't label preg. as ongoing yet.... so i'm in again next friday and i'm more worried than before!! if you can wait, i'd say at least til your 8 wks so you've more chance of seeing HB xClick to expand...

Oh bless ya :hugs: I really hope your scan next week goes well and that you get to see a healthy little bean in there..:flower: xx


----------



## caro103

jeffsar said:


> thanks caro123; i actually feel sick aout it but just got to pray things are progressing well......
> 
> how are you feeling? x

aww bless you, fx'ed everything is going well!

I'm feeling alright ta! :) xx


----------



## teardrp4u21

MissMaternal said:


> Wow, lots of posts this afternoon! Glad to see i'm not the only worrier! Got lots of symtoms but am still scared stiff!! Only natural i suppose...
> 
> Am going to go to the Doc's on my day off on Wednesday, and going to ask for a blood test to check my haemaglobin (sp?) levels because in my last pregnancy i had mega low iron levels. Also want to ask them to refer me for an early scan at around 8 weeks to reassure me after the problems with my last pregnancy :cry:
> 
> Is anyone else gonna have an early scan, or will it just make you worry more?
> 
> Hope everyone has lots of symptoms lol!! xx

thanks for all the well wishes, we are hoping for a sticky bean this time too. my cousin had all kinds of genetic testing and found out we have a clotting condition on my mom's side so right away i'm taking baby asprin. if it's something that simple that made the last one not take, i'm trying it this time.

my dr sd when the last one ended she would do blood tests to make sure everything was OK and do an early scan. not real sure i want to do one before 10 weeks as long as hormone levels come along nicely. i think it'll just make everything worse. 
if i've learned anything, it's that we are not in control. put your hands in the air and let God do his work.


----------



## MissMaternal

teardrp4u21 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Wow, lots of posts this afternoon! Glad to see i'm not the only worrier! Got lots of symtoms but am still scared stiff!! Only natural i suppose...
> 
> Am going to go to the Doc's on my day off on Wednesday, and going to ask for a blood test to check my haemaglobin (sp?) levels because in my last pregnancy i had mega low iron levels. Also want to ask them to refer me for an early scan at around 8 weeks to reassure me after the problems with my last pregnancy :cry:
> 
> Is anyone else gonna have an early scan, or will it just make you worry more?
> 
> Hope everyone has lots of symptoms lol!! xx
> 
> thanks for all the well wishes, we are hoping for a sticky bean this time too. my cousin had all kinds of genetic testing and found out we have a clotting condition on my mom's side so right away i'm taking baby asprin. if it's something that simple that made the last one not take, i'm trying it this time.
> 
> my dr sd when the last one ended she would do blood tests to make sure everything was OK and do an early scan. not real sure i want to do one before 10 weeks as long as hormone levels come along nicely. i think it'll just make everything worse.
> if i've learned anything, it's that we are not in control. put your hands in the air and let God do his work.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I totally agree that if you can do something simple such as taking baby aspirin which might prevent problems, then it's worth it. When i had my post-natal appt after i lost and gave birth to Freya, they did a blood test to test for Thrombophilia (the blood clotting thing) and said if it comes up positive they will prescribe me baby aspirin, but i never heard anything back so i presumed it was negative. I'll have to check when i go to the Doc's though! The consultant also said that because i had a late loss, i will get more attention this time, so hopefully an early scan! Although i'm not sure now if it will make me worry more... 

We totally are not in control...and i hate it lol! x


----------



## teardrp4u21

they might just be a waste of money/time/emotional stuff because you could get a scan, everything's ok and then it ends. it's all so scary but i'm doing my best to let it all go and put the control in the only one who actually has any.

during the first blood test i'll have her test for the condition but i just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## camishantel

I am getting early scans due to my previous mc's and honestly yes I am worried but I wasn't when they couldn't see anything on the last ones as I was 4w1d and knew it was way to early to see anything... however I have another one on tuesday and I will be 5w6d so if I don't see at least a sac or something I will be scared.... so it's one of those things your damned if you do damned if you don't


----------



## SummerRaine

jeffsar I just noticed that you are the same amount of time gone as I am and you live in the same place as me, small world!!!

I am getting an early scan at 7+4 as I have been under the Fertility Clinic on Clomid, fell on my second round of medication.

Is anyone else scared to do the digi Clear Blue? I did one last Monday and got Pregnant 2-3 when I was 5 weeks, I was going to do one tomorrow but I started thinking, what if I don't get 3+ I would freak myself out!

I am really wanting more symptoms but I don't know how I should be feeling at 6 weeks pregnant. I did fall asleep again on the sofa for a couple of hours, beginning to become a habit really.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jeffsar thank you for sending me that link. I got it finally:)


----------



## lyndsey37

is so enjoying pregnancy, cant wait to get scan date woo hoo :):happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Hi ladies,

In the interests of PMA I thought I should join.

just had my BFP confirmed with a digi '2-3' result this afternoon.

Based on LMP I will be due 15th April.

Very nervous and scared but am hoping this one is a keeper xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Beadette that is AWESOME!! I see you on Megg's thread. We have the same due date!! COngratrs


----------



## MissFox

I just thought I'd pop in and let you all know that I am SO TIRED! Had to leave a festival again today- have to come home and rest. I will take this over ms though!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox I am with you on being tired. I have cut my hours at work down to 5 a day and still have to come home and take a nap. I don't have much appetite so no ms for me yet.


----------



## Beadette

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Beadette that is AWESOME!! I see you on Megg's thread. We have the same due date!! COngratrs

Thanks hun - congrats to you too x x x x x:hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anyone noticing a change in bbs yet? DF swears mine are looking fuller, and I must admit they do feel heavier but not sure they've gotten bigger. Hoping they don't get much bigger as they're too big to start with!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender

i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:


----------



## Tasha360

mine are a bit fuller but they are still leaking milk from having my dd xx


----------



## caro103

mine are about the same size (and praying they stay that way as already 36F :shock:) but the nipples have def got bigger and the whole areola (sp) is a fair bit darker already :blush:

Amazing how these differences occur!


----------



## parkgirl

Beadette said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> In the interests of PMA I thought I should join.
> 
> just had my BFP confirmed with a digi '2-3' result this afternoon.
> 
> Based on LMP I will be due 15th April.
> 
> Very nervous and scared but am hoping this one is a keeper xxx

Welcome! Congrats and H&H 9 months!



CottlestonPie said:


> Anyone noticing a change in bbs yet? DF swears mine are looking fuller, and I must admit they do feel heavier but not sure they've gotten bigger. Hoping they don't get much bigger as they're too big to start with!

Mine are starting to overflow from my bras. DH noticed today and got a big kick out of it. He was like, um you may need a new bra sweetie. I've always been small, so it's kind of fun.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MIne seem to get larger as the day goes on...weird and then kinda goes back to normal overnight when I take my bra off. LOL I don't know whats going on


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:

my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha: 

its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this time


----------



## kayla2010

wow cant believe theres an april thread going :-D congrats girls xxxx


----------



## Gemie

helen1234 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...

I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xx


----------



## helen1234

Gemie said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

yayy :happydance: i'm on brierley hill, quite a few of us in the same area,


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay girls I am doing the worry thing again...my bbs really hurt this morning and now they just kinda do. I know that your bbs not hurting is a much is a sign of mc. I took another test and my lines are still super dark!! UGH Why can't I just stop worrying?? Sorry for the fret ladies.


----------



## Gemie

helen1234 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> yayy :happydance: i'm on brierley hill, quite a few of us in the same area,Click to expand...

Oh really? Thats mad! It's great meeting other preggo's from where you live! :haha:


----------



## helen1234

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Okay girls I am doing the worry thing again...my bbs really hurt this morning and now they just kinda do. I know that your bbs not hurting is a much is a sign of mc. I took another test and my lines are still super dark!! UGH Why can't I just stop worrying?? Sorry for the fret ladies.

think positive hun, i had no syptoms at all in my last pregnancy the odd cramp and that was it. i didnt feel movement till 20+ weeks and only got sickness from 14wks. ther than that i wouldhave had no idea.

my boobs have been very on and off really too. try not too worry x


----------



## bernina

Reedsgirl, my boobs do the same thing. Felt totally fine this morning, and then seem to get fuller feeling and more painful as the day goes on. I think at night they're not really strained because we're lying down, but the more we're up and gravity is doing it's thing (even in a bra) they start to hurt.

My stomach does that too, flat in the morning, totally bloated by evening. My SIL who is due in Feb said hers has been doing the same thing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Helen. I try really hard not to worry this weekend seems to be the worse. LOL. I was feeling super positive but then it goes and comes. 

Man I need to find some PMA!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina how you feeling? Thanks for the support as well


----------



## teardrp4u21

Pinksnowball said:


> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:

i feel the same way! i'm super hungry but always have the feeling of queezy in the back of my throat. 

didn't have any of this last time so i'm taking it all as a good sign!


----------



## bernina

I'm feeling much better today Reedsgirl, thank you for asking. Still lacking PMA but not nearly as worried as yesterday. Think I've resigned myself to the fact that no matter how much/how little I worry, it's not making a difference to how the health of this pregnancy will play out. I'm going to try to get some Mon and Wed bloods scheduled to make sure things are progressing and we'll see if they want an early (early) scan or just to wait until Friday for 6 weeks even.

Anyone else have a sore bladder? Feels just like when I have a bladder infection, only I'm 99% sure there is no infection as it doesn't hurt to pee and my bladder isn't spasming like it normally would.


----------



## MissFox

OOOH BOOBY CONVERSATION! I need a new bra! FML! I was hoping (Still am!) that they don't get too much bigger! It's hard to find 34DD and it would be even harder to find bigger! DF keeps looking at them and saying "HOLY CRAP THEYRE HUGE" Which sucks for him- he thinks they're too big already! 
They are VERY tender also!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina your right. All we can do is wait, hope and pray things go well with this pregnancy. I get bloods done again til thursday and I will be poas til then I am sure.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. MissFox you made me giggle. So excited we are about tender boobies and us that worry that aren't tender enough. Was yours very sore at 4 weeks?


----------



## MissFox

Mine have been KILLING ME (it varies throughout the day) since probably a little before 4 weeks- attributed to AF usually. But it's gotten worse. One hurts more than the other- and that changes too. 
Also- I think just keeping a positive outlook will help- because you're right Reeds- it's going to go how it's going to go and keeping a positive attitude will help keep a low stress level and that's always good!


----------



## camishantel

ok so today my boobs hurt... almost like they have been punched and I have deep tissue bruises... and all of a sudden I have zits on my breast mostly but a couple on my face... never gotten this before... and for about 2 hours this afternoon my left nipple was killing me


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just stress when my seem to hurt less. They stay tender but I want some pain!! And some ms. Then I will know for sure that my little bean is settled in


----------



## MissFox

WOOHOO For sore boobs cami! Mine currently also feel like deep tissue bruising! IDK if it has something to do with DF grabbing them but they hurt more now than they did an hour ago.
I think that as long as you can push on them and get some tender feeling you should be good.


----------



## camishantel

MissFox- I haven't had anyone grabbing mine.. yet... but I am with you as my bra size right now is a 40DDD I don't know where to go to get bigger bras and think I might have to soon as they are already filling out my bra


----------



## moomoo

Yay!! I got my 3+!!! hoping to book my private scan this week! Anyone else thinking about it? 

I know what you mean about the wangers, mine were 32f before, now I look luke pammy !! :rofl:

XX


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats! I'm terrified of doing another digi. I have been using ICs every couple of day but the last 2 have been lighter than the rest. Please god I'm hoping that it's something to do with peeing in the middle of the night rather than anything bad.


----------



## bumski

CottlestonPie said:


> Congrats! I'm terrified of doing another digi. I have been using ICs every couple of day but the last 2 have been lighter than the rest. Please god I'm hoping that it's something to do with peeing in the middle of the night rather than anything bad.

im the same hun, trying not to do anymore hpts now and off to docs at 10 so fx i can get my blood done. gl and hopefully its just one of them things xx :hugs:


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hello, and congrats to you all. I am due on the 9th April 11. Can I be added to the list please! :) 

Good Luck everyone!

Siobhan x


----------



## SazzleR

Hi ladies
Can I join you all too? Been stalking this thread for a while as was hoping I'd be joining you! I got a faint BFP on Friday but wasn't convinced. Dine a few more ICs over weekend & lines got darker. Done a digi this morning & got 2-3 weeks :happydance:
Going by LMP I'll be due on 14th. This is our first ever BFP in our first ever month of TTC so just can't believe how lucky we are. 
Only other symptom so far is fuller BBs which a sore. DH is enjoying perving! Lol. Hoping ms stays away for a while as we are off to Florida on Thurs for 3 weeks so don't fancy feeling queasy in that heat! 
We've decided not to tell anyone til we get back from hol as it doesn't seem real. 
Praying for a sticky bean. xxx


----------



## camerashy

Gemie said:


> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> Hi hun.. congrats on the bfp!
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...




hi hun thanks :), congrats to u too :happydance:

well i got my 1-2 @11dpo......then 2-3 @ 15dpo , was away at wkend and only came back yesterday and got 3+ @21dpo ....wanted to leave it for a bit to do the last one as have heard some people it took longer to see the 3+...... I'm 5 wks now :happydance:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Morning all how is everyone feeling today????

I am soooo struggling to get to sleep it is driving me mad. 1am i was awake til lstnight. I had to stop myself yesterday from falling asleep in the day & thought that when i went to bed which was at 10.30pm i would just fall straight off. Boy was i wrong..

Had a few cramps & twinges when led in bed lastnight... Apart from that im feeling fine though...

Think im going to have to get myself measured soon, im starting to pop out of my bra LOL. I was a 32C when pregnant with my son & went up to a 32DD so loved that & felt like Jordan.. This time im a 32DD so i dread to think what size i will go up to this time

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I sooo want to POAS again.. I hate that im not feeling anything, it is kinda scarey i had everything going with my son before i even tested at 4 weeks


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Gemie said:


> waiting_on_#3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> Hi hun.. congrats on the bfp!
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness for that! I was starting to worry as mine only said 1-2 weeks, too, on saturday at 4+1, and couldn't figure out if I should still be in the 1-2 or 2-3!!
> Done two superdrug early tests now as well, although todays was a bit darker than fridays, neither are as strong as the control line, seeing as I'm not testing early should the lines be stronger??Click to expand...
> 
> Me too hun! I tested with a superdrug first on Friday and I again today and it's darker than Friday's but not as dark as the control line.
> I did an IC too and thats mega faint but I'm not surprised an IC gave me a bfn on wednesday!
> I'm saving my other digi for next week b/c I wanna see that 'pregnant 2-3' :haha:Click to expand...

Me too! I really want to wait until I can get a 3+, but don't know if I can be that patient!! lol!


----------



## camerashy

aww trust me it was only coz we went away for wkend that i didnt poas earlier lol 

and chealseaharvey .....poas if u want to !!! i had a good few left and kept peeing on them after i got my pregnant on the digi lol ............its perfectly natural to wanna see the lines get darker ......my very last superdrug hpt last week went alsmost black/purple colour was thrilled lol


----------



## Lucy0945

Morning all! 

I actually slept really well last night for the first time in a week! Although I always wake up at 3.30am exactly to pee!

Symptoms so far: Sore boobs, tiredness, peeing all the time, a little sickly but haven't been sick, have to really think about what food I fancy before eating it just in case my stomach doesn't accept it!

Anyone else have an uncomfortable pulling/achy feeling in the vagina area? TMI, but it feels like I've had lots of sex! But I haven't


----------



## m&me

Not sure if I am early April or end of March.


----------



## m&me

Oops... I forgot to include that I have already had 1 ultrasound that measurements put me at 4 wks and 6 days on July 30th, but due date calc gives me a different date.


----------



## noileena

Happy Monday ladies! Welcome to the new April ladies - we are growing fast!



CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks! xx
> I didn't get given a pic as it was on the NHS and they charge for it and since we couldn't really see baby at all, we're waiting for my 8-9 week scan for piccies.
> But after a quick google search, it pretty much looked like this... a sac with a shadow of yolky stuff!

Thanks for posting the scan pic, I'm going to try to wait a little longer so there's something to see, maybe 6.5 weeks before I fork out money for a ressurance scan - but I fee like i need it!



lyndsey37 said:


> Anyone want to join up as buddies, my edd is 10th April :happydance::hugs:

Would love to - if you want to add me?



Ginger84 said:


> Does anyone else still not believe its happening?

I still don't believe it happening, and keep thinking, like some of you, that I should do another clear blue digi to see if I get a reading which shows I'm a few weeks on from when I did the last test. I don't feel like I'm havign many symptoms now, and that's leaving me a bit worried - but I'm sure they'll come with a vengence in their own time!

Had my first night out on the soft drinks this weekend, which was soooo strange! But I was also bought the best book ever and I recommend it for those of you who will miss your cocktails while pregnant. It's called "Margarita Mamas" and will hopefully make the next 8 months of monotonous soft drinks more interesting!


----------



## nictickle19

Hi ladies, 

Our little bean is due on 9th April :) :) 

So excited and scared after a MMC last time. Holding my breath for our 1st scan next week! Lots of symptoms though, feeling sick and exhausted and my boobs are sooooo sore! Never been so excited to feel nausea before!

Big:hugs: all


----------



## Gemie

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting_on_#3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> hi missfox me too.......am not really that hungry ???? lol weird 4 me hehehe
> amjust eating coz im like""hhmmmmm think i shud eat coz havent in a while"
> 
> Hi hun.. congrats on the bfp!
> 
> I was just wondering how you managed to get a 'pregnant 3+' on your cb digi (avatar)
> When I tested on Friday with mine it only gave me a 'pregnant 1-2 which would be right acording to O'v and from your ticker we're about the same time preggo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank goodness for that! I was starting to worry as mine only said 1-2 weeks, too, on saturday at 4+1, and couldn't figure out if I should still be in the 1-2 or 2-3!!
> Done two superdrug early tests now as well, although todays was a bit darker than fridays, neither are as strong as the control line, seeing as I'm not testing early should the lines be stronger??Click to expand...
> 
> Me too hun! I tested with a superdrug first on Friday and I again today and it's darker than Friday's but not as dark as the control line.
> I did an IC too and thats mega faint but I'm not surprised an IC gave me a bfn on wednesday!
> I'm saving my other digi for next week b/c I wanna see that 'pregnant 2-3' :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I really want to wait until I can get a 3+, but don't know if I can be that patient!! lol!Click to expand...

I'm sitting here contemplating whether to poas and hope I get my pregnant 2-3 LOL

Infact I need a wee.... I'm gonna do it!


----------



## Gemie

Bugger :( It came back pregnant 1-2 again. I hope my hcg is increasing :(


----------



## MissMaternal

Gemie i'm sure everything's fine :) I'm gonna get a digi at the weekend (payday,lol) and hoping to see 3+, cos i'll be nearly 6 weeks then :) Hope everyone is well!! This thread is growing FAST!! :wohoo:


----------



## noileena

Oh I'm so like you Gemie, I'm desperate to see that "2-3" but am actually to scared to do it, as if it comes back "1-2" again, I'll be paranoid and drive myself crazy!
But do remember, it's only an indication in the CB test and our bodies all work differently - but I know I wouldn't be rational if I got a 1-2!


----------



## MissMaternal

MissFox said:


> OOOH BOOBY CONVERSATION! I need a new bra! FML! I was hoping (Still am!) that they don't get too much bigger! It's hard to find 34DD and it would be even harder to find bigger! DF keeps looking at them and saying "HOLY CRAP THEYRE HUGE" Which sucks for him- he thinks they're too big already!
> They are VERY tender also!

Oh god, before my last pregnancy i was a 34e, since then my boobs have stayed at either a 32g, or 34f. I don't want them to get any bigger in this pregnancy!!!! :wacko:


----------



## camerashy

OH GEMIE DONT WORRY HUN ...every1's hcg levels rise at diff rates :)
im sure ur lil bean is doing just fine xxx


----------



## noileena

Hi camerashy -we've got the same due date! When did you get the 3+ on your avatar.....


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girls :hugs: to put it into prospective I only did my first digi on Friday and got the foirsr 1-2 so it's not that long actually and I did anothrer superdrug one yesterday and it was darker than the first one on Friday
It's my own fault it does say on poas.com that you shouldn't use hpts to detect how pregnant you are :shrug:

That said... I just bought 2 more digi's off ebay :haha: I WILL see the pregnant 2-3 then
the 3+!!

On a totally different note... omg I'm so tired! I can't sleep :( my heads is aching it's so bad. I have multiple sclerosis too and need amitrypteline to sleep and it says I can't take it in pregnancy and I have to wait till tomorrow to see my doctor and I'm going crazy :cry: I NEED SLEEP!!

Sorry for the rant girls :( xx


----------



## camerashy

noileena said:


> Hi camerashy -we've got the same due date! When did you get the 3+ on your avatar.....

hi i got that yesterday hun :)
and yay ur due the same day :happydance:


GEMIE........u will!!! see the 2-3 and 3+ hun and i cant wait 4 u to post them!!!!!!
and that is brill the s.drug hpt is darker!!!! means ur hcg levels are rising hun!!!!

and i know what u mean....i got a full nites sleep but still tired!!! haha the joys!!! but im not complaining am jsut so thrilled to be preg i dont car e what it throws at me ;)
hope u get some sleep soon hun


----------



## Gemie

I just had a good cry and feel a bit better... df is on the phone atm to see if the doc will see me b/c of my MS and stuff.
I really want to know what I'm safe to take :shrug: 

I'm so thankful to be preggo and I'm not resenting it at all... I will deal with anyhthing for my baba! xx


----------



## noileena

hey gemie - I really hope you can get in with the Dr - I know my mam needs all sorts for her MS, but you're right to be cautious about their effects on the bump. Hope you get it sorted :hugs:

Fancy a buddy camerashy?


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls I'm due April 21st going by FF. I am getting ready in about 45 minutes when it opens to call my OB and make my 1st appt.


----------



## Tasha360

Gemie said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxx


----------



## Tasha360

morning girls just quickly popping in to say hi and ill catch up on the posts later. Im on my way to chilly kiddies now with the kids (a soft play area). xxx


----------



## serendippy

Hello everyone

It looks like i will be leaving u all :-( Ive been getting very faint tests, none of them have been getting any darker. I got a not pregnant on sunday on a dig and then this morning another BFN, and now ive started spotting. Only a matter of time before AF comes so think this is a chemical.

Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Serendippy i'm really sorry to hear that :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Gemie said:


> Thanks girls :hugs: to put it into prospective I only did my first digi on Friday and got the foirsr 1-2 so it's not that long actually and I did anothrer superdrug one yesterday and it was darker than the first one on Friday
> It's my own fault it does say on poas.com that you shouldn't use hpts to detect how pregnant you are :shrug:
> 
> That said... I just bought 2 more digi's off ebay :haha: I WILL see the pregnant 2-3 then
> the 3+!!
> 
> On a totally different note... omg I'm so tired! I can't sleep :( my heads is aching it's so bad. I have multiple sclerosis too and need amitrypteline to sleep and it says I can't take it in pregnancy and I have to wait till tomorrow to see my doctor and I'm going crazy :cry: I NEED SLEEP!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :( xx

Gemie i hope you get on ok at the Doc's! And hope you can take something for your MS that won't harm baby... :hugs:

I cant wait to see your 2-3 and your 3+!!!!! xxx


----------



## A43

Please can you put my name down - along with Gemie!! 15th Aug please.
thanks 
xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies! 

Congrats to the new BFPs. April is going to be a busy month. LOL

Serendippy I am so sorry huni.


----------



## Gemie

Tasha360 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxxClick to expand...

:hi: you're only down the road! what a coincidence! :) xx


----------



## Gemie

I'm so sorry Serendippy :hugs:


----------



## lauraaimee05

Gemie said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: you're only down the road! what a coincidence! :) xxClick to expand...

Hi girls I've just been reading through your posts, I'm in Cradley heath aswell!


----------



## NicoleB

serendippy I'm so sorry sweetie.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Made my 1st appt its for the 18th of this month at 9:45 so just over a week..I cant wait..


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls , 

Done another test and it's darker than the control line :happydance: me and my Sis done them at the same time :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

lauraaimee05 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: you're only down the road! what a coincidence! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi girls I've just been reading through your posts, I'm in Cradley heath aswell!Click to expand...


hi hun wow i just cant belive it lol xx


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to hear that Serrendippy! 

Good morning ladies! I need to get moving and CLEANING! But I can't stop watching "Say Yes To The Dress" I can't wait to try on wedding dresses- but it's gonna have to wait until bubs is born and then a couple months!


----------



## Gemie

lauraaimee05 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: you're only down the road! what a coincidence! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi girls I've just been reading through your posts, I'm in Cradley heath aswell!Click to expand...

Bloody hell! haha This is getting freaky LOL x


----------



## camerashy

oh serendippy im so sorry :cry:, id say ur devasted, take care of urself hun :hug: xxx




noileena said:


> Hi camerashy -we've got the same due date! When did you get the 3+ on your avatar.....

hi hun yeh course :flower:, ill just add u to my sig :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin

Hi can I join you I got my bfp confirmed today, due 18th April :happydance:


----------



## camerashy

congrats pippin , and welcome!!!!


----------



## moonmama

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Okay girls I am doing the worry thing again...my bbs really hurt this morning and now they just kinda do. I know that your bbs not hurting is a much is a sign of mc. I took another test and my lines are still super dark!! UGH Why can't I just stop worrying?? Sorry for the fret ladies.

:hugs: glad I'm not the only paranoid one!! I've been back to work today after 2 weeks off and loads of smells were turning my stomach so pleased about that in a weird sort of way!:thumbup:


----------



## moonmama

So sorry Serendipity- thats gutting :hugs: xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh. Don't you just WISH sometimes that you could blab to people this early?
There's a girl at work who is skinny as a rake. She thinks that because she's tiny she's got the right to shout Dawn French quotes at me and that this somehow warrants a laugh just because I'm a big girl. 
I think if she knew the stress I'd been under with bleeding and hospital visits over the past fortnight she'd maybe back off a bit. Instead, because I'm waiting til 12 weeks, I've got another 6 weeks of bullying to live with during a time when I'm supposed to be excited and taking it easy and not getting stressed. Great.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Serendippy hun I just saw your post, i'm soooo sorry :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- I WISH I was able to wait the 12 weeks. DF and I got into a HUGE fight. He wants to tell the world- and is doing so. It makes me really sad that eveyone has joined his group of telling the world. Even my mother. The only thing I've been able to get away with is keeping it off the internet. Only my best friend(s) have agreed to keep it a secret for me. So basically all of his friends/acquaintances and whoever else his family knows is aware that I'm pregnant- one woman already tickled my belly- asking how far along I am. I pulled away and gave her some attitude! I just growled "NOT VERY FAR"
Worst part is that DF wont even understand my concerns. He says that "IF ANYTHING HAPPENS WE'LL DEAL WITH IT BUT I WANT TO BE HAPPY ABOUT THIS AND YOU ARENT LETTING ME"
Needless to say I've ben crying a lot over this- especially with a big festival we went to where he pretty much told the whole town. 
I've decided to not tell HIM until I'm at least 8 weeks if we have another baby.
Sorry for ranting. The subject just makes me sad.


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> lauraaimee05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: you're only down the road! what a coincidence! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi girls I've just been reading through your posts, I'm in Cradley heath aswell!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi hun wow i just cant belive it lol xxClick to expand...

and i'm on brierley hill :rofl: must be something in the water :haha: i feel a merry hill pregnancy/baby meet in starbucks or eat central coming on haha.

i still go on jan 09 meets with the girls from w mids, in fact we're all going weston park on thursday as our babies are toddling around


----------



## helen1234

i got a 2-3 on the digi today so progressing forward :happydance:


----------



## JazzyCat

So sorry Miss. Fox, that would drive me bonkers too. I told my DH telling people is off limits until 12 weeks and he was respectful of that.... I think his mother is on to us though... we'll see.

Cottleston - Sorry about that crazy (you know what) at your work. People like that drive me nuts. Hopefully your hormones will allow you to tell her off in a professional manner, while still feeling better. 

Good luck ladies... we are halfway to the 2nd tri... just need to be patient now.


----------



## MissFox

I tried to put my foot down and it just ended in him not talking to me until the next day and me crying essentially the whole time. I still can't even mention that it's not allowed on facebook! He flips out that I'm ashamed of being pregnant and that I'm trying to hide it! NO IM TRYING TO PROTECT MYSELF IF SOMETHING BAD HAPPENS. But when I say that he says that I'm going to make something bad happen! I had NO IDEA he was going to act like this! I told him I didn't want to tell people right away because his siter told everyone at 4 weeks! It freaked me out. 
But thanks. He just wont know when baby #2 happens! If he wants to be stubborn than I can too!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I am not telling my BF till after at least 8 weeks maybe 10 because of all I have been through I don't want him to know anything until I know things are going ok as it has been very hard on him too...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox I understand what you mean. I have had 3mcs and my dh wants to and already has pratically shouted this pregnancy from the rooftps as soon as we found out my numbers were good and climbing. I was scared to death and we argued and bickered about it then I decided that I can't let this be one more thing I worry about so I just keep praying about it and have faith that this pregnancy is a strong one. Good luck


----------



## camishantel

on another note... all I want to eat today is animaal crackers and fruit salad


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. It really helps having all of your support! I figured that I just can't worry about it too much- but I still get really upset sometimes. 

I've started with the pickle eating- but animal crackers sound GREAT!


----------



## SummerRaine

Evening ladies

How is everyone?

Well I have had nausea all day today along with metallic mouth and my nipple areas have been so sore. So all in all I am really happy:happydance:Hard to believe I want to feel awful but it is reasuring me in a weird sort of way. So glad I am at the 6 week mark, honestly the weeks are just dragging by at the moment and I am so desperate to tell everyone. I so hope this early scan goes well so I can relax a bit more.


----------



## sallysaunders

serendippy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> It looks like i will be leaving u all :-( Ive been getting very faint tests, none of them have been getting any darker. I got a not pregnant on sunday on a dig and then this morning another BFN, and now ive started spotting. Only a matter of time before AF comes so think this is a chemical.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry to hear your news I have been thinking of you :flower:


----------



## JazzyCat

:cry:Serendippy - so sorry for your loss. Hope to see you back in this section soon. Hang in there!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Serendippy sorry sweetie xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Serendippy sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls, how are we all today?

serendipity, i'm so sorry hun, hugs x

pinksnowball, you are so lucky having a real life bump buddy to chat to!

congrats and welcome to all the new bfp's, we are quite some group now!

well, i've been feeling sick all day but notactually thrown up, and bbs are killing me, but i'm quite glad i actually have symptoms now! only 4 sleeps til the scan now, i'm excited and terrified at the same time x


----------



## SummerRaine

jeffsar said:


> evening girls, how are we all today?
> 
> serendipity, i'm so sorry hun, hugs x
> 
> pinksnowball, you are so lucky having a real life bump buddy to chat to!
> 
> congrats and welcome to all the new bfp's, we are quite some group now!
> 
> well, i've been feeling sick all day but notactually thrown up, and bbs are killing me, but i'm quite glad i actually have symptoms now! only 4 sleeps til the scan now, i'm excited and terrified at the same time x

jeffsar you and I are due the same day and both live in Aberdeen, how cool is that? My scan won't be until 7+4, did you ask for an early scan?


----------



## CrazyBird

Wish my boobs would hurt!! Or maybe i shouldn't wish that! I have hardly any symptoms. Anyone else the same?


----------



## SummerRaine

CrazyBird said:


> Wish my boobs would hurt!! Or maybe i shouldn't wish that! I have hardly any symptoms. Anyone else the same?

I haven't had many symptoms, nipples hurt but boobs don't and only today I have had noticible nausea and a metallic taste. I have had cramping off and on tooand have been tired. What symptoms do you have?


----------



## jeffsar

SummerRaine said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> evening girls, how are we all today?
> 
> serendipity, i'm so sorry hun, hugs x
> 
> pinksnowball, you are so lucky having a real life bump buddy to chat to!
> 
> congrats and welcome to all the new bfp's, we are quite some group now!
> 
> well, i've been feeling sick all day but notactually thrown up, and bbs are killing me, but i'm quite glad i actually have symptoms now! only 4 sleeps til the scan now, i'm excited and terrified at the same time x
> 
> jeffsar you and I are due the same day and both live in Aberdeen, how cool is that? My scan won't be until 7+4, did you ask for an early scan?Click to expand...


Hey, that's so funny! 
i'm actually in Peterhead, so just up the road but i'm from Aberdeen originally! this will be my 2nd scan, as i'd been having pain i had one at 5+4 but the could only see sac, yolk sac and the start of fetal pole, so they've booked me in on fri to check progress and hopefully see hb, fx'd...... 
how've you been feeling so far?? x


----------



## CrazyBird

Summer - I had tingly nipples before my BFP, i've been feeling quesy most days since last week but only every now and again, and a few cramps, not needing to wee loads and not at all tired, infact i can hardly sleep at all which is not like me. Hoping to get some more symptoms soon.


----------



## SummerRaine

jeffsar said:


> SummerRaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> evening girls, how are we all today?
> 
> serendipity, i'm so sorry hun, hugs x
> 
> pinksnowball, you are so lucky having a real life bump buddy to chat to!
> 
> congrats and welcome to all the new bfp's, we are quite some group now!
> 
> well, i've been feeling sick all day but notactually thrown up, and bbs are killing me, but i'm quite glad i actually have symptoms now! only 4 sleeps til the scan now, i'm excited and terrified at the same time x
> 
> jeffsar you and I are due the same day and both live in Aberdeen, how cool is that? My scan won't be until 7+4, did you ask for an early scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, that's so funny!
> i'm actually in Peterhead, so just up the road but i'm from Aberdeen originally! this will be my 2nd scan, as i'd been having pain i had one at 5+4 but the could only see sac, yolk sac and the start of fetal pole, so they've booked me in on fri to check progress and hopefully see hb, fx'd......
> how've you been feeling so far?? xClick to expand...

Aww sorry to hear about you having pain, hopefully this next scan will be better and put your mind at ease. I have been feeling paranoid and on Saturday had a little cry to DH as I was sure something was wrong as I didn't feel pregnant and my nausea and cramping had gone. This waiting for scans is driving me nuts, I just wish I could fast forward to week 12 when I would feel a bit safer. My scan is at 7+4 so hopefully I can see everything then.


----------



## jeffsar

SummerRaine, did you know you can get early scans for £25 at baby scan centre in perth? If all goes well this week, i have one booked for 9 wks - i'm so paranoid, i want to keep a regular check!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jeffsar said:


> pinksnowball, you are so lucky having a real life bump buddy to chat to!

i know we worked out she is due on the 11th so is 5 weeks today , we were getting all excited and talking about pushchairs , things we need etc :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm jealous - we've decided not to tell a soul, so you girls are my only source of support - hence why i'm moaning all the time!! ;o)


----------



## MissFox

I feel ya Jeffsar- but as in previous posts- I'm stuck with the whole world knowing- PRESSURE IS ON


----------



## Lucy0945

https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3218/pict2700.jpg

I got my 3+ this afternoon


----------



## Beadette

serendippy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> It looks like i will be leaving u all :-( Ive been getting very faint tests, none of them have been getting any darker. I got a not pregnant on sunday on a dig and then this morning another BFN, and now ive started spotting. Only a matter of time before AF comes so think this is a chemical.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Wooohoo lucy!


----------



## bernina

*serendippy*, I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

*Nicole*, welcome to my Michigan and Charting Newbie buddy!! Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 mos to you! Now we just need Foxy and Fitzy over here and we'll be set!!

Congrats to all of the other new BFPs as well!!! Looks like July was a busy month in the BD'ing department!

No new spotting for me yet today. Called FS and was told just to come in for my scheduled 6 week scan this Friday. No new blood tests were ordered so I just have to wait it out.

Boobs are still sore most of the day (except early morning), don't really feel any abdomen twinges or pains, but felt them terrible Saturday and Sunday, really felt like AF was on her way. Thought I felt a bit sick to my stomach on Sunday, but then it could have been stress or just something I ate. Bring on the morning sickness!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## caro103

so sorry Serendippy :hugs: fx'ed you join us again real soon xx

I've been feeling quite :sick: today! kinda icky but know what you ladies mean about reassurance that everything is going smoothly! fx'ed! x


----------



## camishantel

I am with ya... although really my boobs have not been too sore at all this time.. just every now and then and when I wake up and mostly if they are sore it feels like deep tissue bruising and only if I push on them... as the day goes on getting more and more worried about my scan tomorrow but I think that is normal... have a little back pain today but think that is because I have been so constipated that my bum is bleeding... and I know I need to still go.... ahhhh


----------



## lyndsey37

:wacko:Sorry to ask but has anyone been experiencing alot of wind? i was having crampy dull ache tonight but its wind again, its so embarrassing but all worth it if normal!!!! Also im very bloated is this also being experienced?? :shrug:


----------



## camishantel

yes maam very very common in pregnancy and normally only gets worse


----------



## JazzyCat

I've found the foods I eat can drastically impact the winds. Seems like the more I try to eat super healthy, the more gas I get. Just lovely...


----------



## JazzyCat

Yes, bloated too! Think everything you are experiencing is normal as far as I can tell.


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! yeah the gassy belly is the worst! and i agree the healthier the food the worse it is! i would have to say that symptom is pretty embarrassing... 
As far as not a lot of symptoms i'm right there with ya girls, boobs a little sore, and SO TIRED, yet i couldn't sleep last night (my mind is racing) and a little food aversions not much... 

I'm going to get some bloodwork done on thursday so hopefully i can see where i am :/ makes me sooo nervous.
besides that i'm an emotional wreck today for some reason, i was crying while watching the news! ugh haha hopefully everything is moving right along! 
Good luck ladies and STICKY :dust:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Most of my symptoms are taking a break at the mo... The only one that hasn't subsided is the wind!! My bbs are still a bit tender but nowhere near as bad as recent evenings. I'm sorta hoping it's all settling in preparation for ms! I know I shouldn't want it, and as soon as I get it I'll wish it away again but still...!


----------



## Soulshaken

same here cottlestonpie! 
I never had ANY with my :angel: so i'm hoping to feel those waves of nausea ASAP haha and then i'll wish them away but at least i wont be this nervous...


----------



## camishantel

ok soooo I know we are all peeing a little more but today is ridiculous I just got back to work from lunch 50 minutes ago and have peed 3 times and it is not a little bit it is like niagra falls


----------



## JazzyCat

Ever watch Curb Your Enthusiasm with Larry David? There's this one episode I always think about where he gets up to go to the bathroom all the time and the secretary starts to ask him if everything is okay... pretty funny. 

I keep thinking everyone will be on to me soon, peeing every 15 minutes at work...


----------



## SummerRaine

I don't have that symptom at all camishantel, I really wish I did, in fact I am pretty sure I am going to the toilet less than I normally do and when I go it's not very much either. I have tried upping my water intake but it doesn't seem to be helping.

I have noticed today though that I have been getting fluttery feelings in my abdomen, not painful in the slightest but fluttery is the only way I can describe it. Obviously at 6 weeks it is too soon to feel anything, so what is it?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel :sick:

has anyone decided yet wether they are staying on Team :yellow: or are going to find out :pink: :blue:

we think this time we are staying team :yellow: 
we found out with Phoebe and Alex so are gonna try this time 

but i had 15 scans with alex and if its the same this time i doubt i can not ask on all of them :rofl:


----------



## SummerRaine

As this is our first baby we would love to find out. I do like the idea of having a surprise at the end of it and to be honest don't mind either way if it is a boy or a girl as long as he/she is healthy. However we would like to do up the nursery and have stuff bought in advance and it would be so much easier if we knew if it was a boy or a girl.


----------



## helen1234

i want to stay in the dark, because i'll have a c-section this time nothing is going to be a surprise, but oh wants to know so we can plan and also decorate the room because if its a boy it'll be on with rhys and we can crack on with the boy theme, but if its a girl it'll have to be neutral.
so more than likely we'll find out


----------



## chelseaharvey

I shall be finding out what this one is, i did with my son but only because we had to have a downs test & they put the results in the back of your notes.

I found it nice knowing as we could plan things properly we had bought a few nutreal bits but once we found out he was a boy we got all boy bits & didnt use the nutreal things

I am cramping & twinging abit this evening & getting abit scared i know it is normal but cant help worry. I also felt damp below which i have not had at all yet & had to check i was not bleeding


----------



## waiting_on_#3

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraaimee05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> my boobs feel HUGE !!! and are quite tender
> 
> i also feel sick but hungry at the same time :wacko:
> 
> my boobs kill as well, especially if i poke them :haha:
> 
> its a good sign apperently, i never got that with rhys but i did with rosie, maybe i'm having a girl this timeClick to expand...
> 
> I see you're in Dudley... I'm from Cradley Heath :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg im from stourbridge!!!! how much of a coincidence is that xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: you're only down the road! what a coincidence! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi girls I've just been reading through your posts, I'm in Cradley heath aswell!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi hun wow i just cant belive it lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> and i'm on brierley hill :rofl: must be something in the water :haha: i feel a merry hill pregnancy/baby meet in starbucks or eat central coming on haha.
> 
> i still go on jan 09 meets with the girls from w mids, in fact we're all going weston park on thursday as our babies are toddling aroundClick to expand...

Not a million miles away from you girls, either! I'm in Worcestershire, hubby and his family hail from Walsall!

Serendippy, so sorry :hugs:

We're planning on staying team yellow, we were yellow with dd but found out with ds, I found that the surprise at the end was much better for us, was so euphoric when dd was born and hubby announced that we'd got a little girl, however felt a little bit let down with ds, even though we hadn't told anyone he was a boy, it just didn't compare to the surprise, and as we have one of each, we really don't have a preference anyway, and still have a l ot of stuff from when they were tiny, so will still be coming home from hospital in pink or blue!


----------



## Kimboowee

Im staying on Yellow - well thats the plan until 20 weeks =] I bet I ask though!

Im honestly not bothered whether I have another boy or girl, I wouldnt know what to do with a girl haha!


----------



## camishantel

I am going to find out... as I really want to know NOW... haha... had a few pains a little while ago but better now... nothing to horrible.... think it was the onions from my lunch


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

has anyone done the chinese gender thing? or the eye one? or any others??


----------



## camishantel

I did 3 chinese gender things.... 2 said girl one said boy


----------



## bernina

What's the eye thing?

The one Chinese Gender test that uses conception month and age predicts Girl. I always thought an April baby would be a boy for us, but when I very first found out I was pregnant I caught myself calling the baby a girl (before I took the gender predictor test).

DH and I definitely want to find out. I'm a planner!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the eye thing is something to do with the veins in your eye under your iris, theres a thread about it somewhere x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey 6 weeks today !!!!


----------



## MissFox

I need to redo the chinese predictor thing. I'll definitely be finding out! DF and I would LOVE a boy- but he thinks it's a girl- and everyone else wants a girl! We'll see!


----------



## teardrp4u21

we will definately be finding out, tho we'll take anything as long as it's healthy.

we really want a girl. my gma passed away this year and i'd love to be able to name our little one after her.

also, had my first blood test today. have to wait til tomorrow to make sure things are up and another one in 48 hrs. TORTURE!!!

btw, that link below where it's states girl is a link for a chinese calendar. so if you wanna try it, just click.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have done 2 different predictors. LOL. The one I just did with Tears said a girl. The one I googled for gender gave me a boy. I don't remember the chart though. I want a boy but my dh wants to find out so I guess we will be.


----------



## bernina

The eye thing for me says boy.

https://www.mothering.com/discussions/archive/index.php/t-1062121.html


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is neat Berina I just did it and my dd sees it in my left eye!! Bring on the boy!! LOL


----------



## dundee_huni

Hi everyone im due on 10th april.

was wondering if anyone had symptoms

such as : cramping, urinating more often, going off food, and not being able to sleep plus im really nausas and have been sick once.

excuse me for being so naive, its my first time expected.

be great to share experiences with others:kiss:


----------



## Soulshaken

hey dundee! I'm definitely peeing more often, and i'm extremely tired but it seems like i can't sleep at night either... so strange. food is not too bad except for meat makes me queasy lately .. that's about it! Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## ncmommy

Ok from that eye thing, I'm having twins...I doubt that though. We will def. find out what we are having, I figure it is surprise if you find out at 20 weeks or at birth and I'd rather have my surprise early. I could care less what we have as long as they are healthy.

Anyone else having the bad acid reflux? I swear if I open my mouth fire will come shooting out.


----------



## teardrp4u21

did another hpt and it came back even darker than saturdays which i take as a good sign.

waiting for blood tests suuuuuck!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree Tear. I don't get my next bloods til thursday. I am so anxious. I am finally out of hpts and I will buy more to test on thursday before then but my lines now are super dark and look purplish black kinda cool


----------



## Cornbread

We want to find out. DH said once we have at least one of each, he wants to have one be a surprise but we only have a DD yet.


----------



## teardrp4u21

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I agree Tear. I don't get my next bloods til thursday. I am so anxious. I am finally out of hpts and I will buy more to test on thursday before then but my lines now are super dark and look purplish black kinda cool

by thursday i'll know if my hcg levels have gone up. what an exciting, possibly tramatizing week. for some reason i just have this sense of peace about me that i didn't have last time. weird and awesome all at the same time.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

teardrp4u21 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I agree Tear. I don't get my next bloods til thursday. I am so anxious. I am finally out of hpts and I will buy more to test on thursday before then but my lines now are super dark and look purplish black kinda cool
> 
> by thursday i'll know if my hcg levels have gone up. what an exciting, possibly tramatizing week. for some reason i just have this sense of peace about me that i didn't have last time. weird and awesome all at the same time.Click to expand...

FX for you that they are up. For both of us. I had my first levels at 10dpo and they were 33 and at 13dpo they were 222. What was yours do you know?


----------



## ncmommy

teardrp4u21 said:


> did another hpt and it came back even darker than saturdays which i take as a good sign.
> 
> waiting for blood tests suuuuuck!


I just had my first blood test today and will go back in Wednseday for the next one. ITA, waiting stinks!

Here's hoping for good news!


----------



## teardrp4u21

reedsgirl1138 said:


> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I agree Tear. I don't get my next bloods til thursday. I am so anxious. I am finally out of hpts and I will buy more to test on thursday before then but my lines now are super dark and look purplish black kinda cool
> 
> by thursday i'll know if my hcg levels have gone up. what an exciting, possibly tramatizing week. for some reason i just have this sense of peace about me that i didn't have last time. weird and awesome all at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you that they are up. For both of us. I had my first levels at 10dpo and they were 33 and at 13dpo they were 222. What was yours do you know?Click to expand...

i have no idea what any of that means, lol. i just got the bfp on saturday (tho officially i did get one on wed just didn't see it cuz it was so faint)
i find out tomorrow my levels and then test again on wed. i just hope they're acceptable levels. :dust:


----------



## camishantel

my last levels were 293 .. at 13dpo they were 31 14dpo 51 18dpo 293 so tomorrow they should be at least 4688 at 25dpo but won't know for sure till wedensday what they are.. agree torture... but hopefully will see something on scan tomorrow and can post pic on here... my appointment is in 13hours and 36minutes... starting to get very very nervous hope I can sleep tonight


----------



## angelica191

Due 4-16-2011


----------



## Soulshaken

ugh good luck with the levels ladies! I have my first appt. thursday as well... soo nervous.. 
so interestingly enough! I'm a nurse and i was talking to a doc today who said they just did a study saying that when you are pregnant with a GIRL your HCG levels rise a lot faster and you can sometimes get a :bfp: faster than with a BOY??? 

have no idea if that's actually the case but pretty interesting anyway!
Hope everyone is feeling great :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

hmmm interesting since pretty much every prediction thing including the eye thing has said girl... except one... and my levels are doing more than doubling every 48 hours..so far... so we shall see... I really want a girl but will be happy as long as he/she is healthy


----------



## MissFox

WOO! I got a VERY faint BFP at 14dpo! COMMON BOY! And I think if I did the chinese gender predictor- BOY! Exciting!! I'm happy with whatever- but I want a boy and so does DF. If we had a girl I hope it would be the only girl between me and my soontobeSIL- first grandaughter is going to be the FAVORITEST! So that would be the upside- but TEAM BLUE!


----------



## preggo1979

so today, nothing new. No new symptoms. Still having problems with what I think is bacterial vaginosis again. I got this after my first IUI, and think I have it back. Either that or because of being pregnant, I've hear people react differently to things, and perhaps my body is not liking the progesterone cream I have to use for another 4 weeks.
Hopefully I can ride it out, and it will get better or go away.
Still waiting, only 2 more weeks until my ultrasound. Its seems like forever away, especially with no reassuring symptoms.


----------



## bumski

hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx


----------



## smeej

Hi all,

I got a positive result on FRiday 6th, and this thursday I will be 5 weeks! I *think* my due date is 12th April?

I'm 37 yo and this is my 1st!!

Very scared and very excited all rolled into one :)

xx


----------



## camerashy

bumski said:


> hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx

 

omg i am so sorry hun :cry:
take care xxx



and welcome smeej :thumbup:


----------



## noileena

bumski said:


> hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx

So very sorry Bumski - I really hope you get back into 1st tri soon :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

bumski said:


> hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx

awww so sorry bumski :( xxx


----------



## SazzleR

I'm so sorry Bumski. :hugs:

We've decided not to find gender out. I always thought I'd want to but when our niece was born in Feb it was so much more exciting waiting to see whether she was a boy or girl. Secretly, I'd quite like a girl. I'd love our baby to be close to it's cousin. But DH would like a boy to be into footy with him. So either way!

I phoned my GP yesterday. Was hoping to get in before I go on hol on Thurs. But they can't get me in til I'm back. My appointment isn't til 7th Sept! That's an age! Suppose it's my fault as bad timing with hol but it's my first so good job I've done my research about folic acid, what not to eat etc. I'll be over 8 weeks by then! xxx


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> has anyone done the chinese gender thing? or the eye one? or any others??

i did the chinese thing with rhys and it was wrong this time it says girl. i cant find the eye thing


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:cry: so sorry bumski xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Blood last night, and just brownish stuff tonight. Not bothering EPU as have scan tomorrow anyway. Meh.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> Blood last night, and just brownish stuff tonight. Not bothering EPU as have scan tomorrow anyway. Meh.

maybe ring and see if they have any space today ? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> has anyone done the chinese gender thing? or the eye one? or any others??
> 
> i did the chinese thing with rhys and it was wrong this time it says girl. i cant find the eye thingClick to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...e-heard-ramzis-method-guess-babys-gender.html

there are a few theories in here xx


----------



## Tasha360

morning girls hows everyone today? I havent read through the posts ill catch up properly later when lo is asleep. Well i missed my midwifes appt this morning. I didnt wake up till 9.15 which is really late for me and the kids are usually up before then too. SO ive had to rebook it for next tues now :-( xxx


----------



## helen1234

Kimboowee said:


> Blood last night, and just brownish stuff tonight. Not bothering EPU as have scan tomorrow anyway. Meh.

try not to worry it can be really common, ring them and see what they say xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I've got to just go to my app tomorrow. They said they'll be a clearer pic of whats going on then. Tomorrow needs to hurry up! I was being semi patient til now!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had next to no spotting in 2 days and bizarrely I'm worried?!!!
I have practically no symptoms and am feeling very unpregnant today. Ho hum xx


----------



## noileena

Hey Cottleston - can't believe that woman at work with the 'wise cracks' - rise above it love, rise above it!
Yey, no spotting for you, that is good, honest! I feel very unpg today too, all my symptoms from last wk have disappeared but keep a PMA and all will fine :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

I'm so sorry Bumpski :hugs:

Morning girls and welcome to the new preggos to the thread :thumbup:

Yesterday was a horrible day for for me I had the worst migraine ever and couldn't take my regular meds for it I was soooo tired which is what caused the migraine in the first place!

But today after the best nights sleep since I got my bfp I feel so much better. Been cramping very mildly through the night... nothing major, just niggly and there... ya know??

I can't wait to get my digis through the post I'm dying to poas and see the pregnant 2-3! lol

I have my appt with my doc today too to see what meds I can still take or change (I usually rattle I take so many tablets :haha:)

Hope you're all okay girlies! xx


----------



## mommyof_4

Very sorry bumpski!! 

Gemie, I so too want to take a digital test. I have only taken mid stream tests. But I too want to see how many weeks it says. 

Are many if you feeling sick yet? I am 4w1d and not feeling that sick yet. I will have it on and off during the day. My boobs are sore, and I am peeing more, I am kinda looking forward to being sick, so I can have a peace of mind.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls xx

i am soooo tired today and have felt sick most of the day ! 

plus my gorgeous little man is poorly too :-(


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies
Bumski- I"m so sorry! :hug:

I barrely slept last night! I'm very annoyed! I've been SO ITCHY from my poison oak- which is completely dried up in most spots- and they're the ones itching!!!! Then DF called at 7:30 VERY ANGRY. He works with his brother building cabins out in the woods right now. He got back out there after his weekend off and his brother and this other person have eaten all the food! I hate that they do that all the time- and town is about an hour away! They even ate ALL the brownies I made him! He said they could have one- but even if they all had 2 there still would have been 3 left! 
SO FRUSTRATING! I guess I'll be bringing him some food tonight.


----------



## sallysaunders

bumski said:


> hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx

Sorry to hear your news thinking of you :flower:


----------



## sallysaunders

Hi there. Congratulations to all new BFP's. I have had slight spotting today and not really feeling as many symptoms as I was. Anyone else had spotting at 5 weeks?


----------



## ncmommy

sallysaunders said:


> Hi there. Congratulations to all new BFP's. I have had slight spotting today and not really feeling as many symptoms as I was. Anyone else had spotting at 5 weeks?

I started spotting a little bit on Sunday and went yesterday to get my hcg level checked. I have a history of micarriages so they said if my levels were high enough they would bring me in for an u/s. I go back tomorrow and do more blood work. It is so hard cause on one hand spotting can be very normal but then again it can not. I would call your doctor and see what they say. I stopped spotting yesterday so I am taking that as a good sign. Symptoms come and go with pregnancy, you feel good for a day or two then you are sick as a dog. Just mention it to the doctor.

Hope the spotting stops soon!


----------



## Gemie

I was actually sick yesterday but I don't know if it was the migraine... My gag reflex is CRAZY right now! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had spotting from 4 weeks... It only just stopped over the weekend so I was spotting for around 2 weeks. Had a scan at 5w5d and they saw a sac and yolk so hopefully everythings fine!!

I'm sooooooo tired I'm falling asleep at my phone at work! Eeek


----------



## helen1234

i've been feeling sick today, and my nipps feel so bruised and tender, i had none of these symptoms with rhys at all, so i'm taking it as a good sign.

i feel hungry but dont know what to have nothing is appealing to me,


----------



## smeej

Hi all,

I thought i would write a little more about me, as it's so nice to read about others in the same/similar boat!

I got married last Dec to my wonderful husband - we delayed the honeymoon until March and started ttc. Anyway - I have had a BFP and i think my due date is 14th April, as LMP was 8th July.

I'm going to be an older mum, as I'm 37 and will be 38 when baba arrives. I have had m/c in the past, so i'm naturally worried about this one, and being older always carries added risks.Additionally, I have underlying medical conditions which also increases the risks

I am so wishing that everything will progress well and that I'll have a healthy , happy bundle in 9 months!

xx


----------



## smeej

Oh and symptoms wise - 

Tender, enlarged but not sore BBs, tiredness but waking really early, really hungry - but don't know what i fancy?, Twinges/cramps and bloating in tummy. 

I haven't had any m/s as yet - which has been worrying me , but i know it's still early days and that it could hit me any day now.


----------



## smeej

oh - and is it still to early for me to see my GP?


----------



## nadira037

I'm so sorry Bumpski :hugs:

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies. 

Smeej - Congrasts sweetie. I don't think it would be too soon. I would def call your GP and get an appt. h&h 9 mnths to you!

Still no symptoms other sore bbs and tender nips for me. I am very very very tired. I just don't feel like doing anything other than lying down and then when I do I can't sleep.


----------



## MissFox

I'm feeling a little nauseas today. Hope it doesn't get worse than this. It could just be stress too- and dreading going to work!


----------



## caro103

So very sorry Bumski :hugs:, truley hope you rejoin 1st tri v v soon :hugs:

So I told my manager at work today :wacko: she took it much better than I expected and even hugged me! Not been feeling so sick today but light cramps have returned :shrug:, will see what tomorrow brings! hope you lovely ladies have all had a good day xx


----------



## jenwigan

hellooww girls got my bfp today can i join please? just worked out ill be due about the 
14th xx


----------



## caro103

Congrats jen :D!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Welcome and congrats Jen!! Hurray for all the new BFPs in our group!!:happydance:

Bumski - I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and I hope to see you back in 1st tri soon!!:hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, everyone ok today?
i'm still feeling sick, but no actual ms yet, and i'm exhausted. but worst symptom so far, tmi, wind! oh my god. i'm so bloated!
congrats to all the new bfps ;o)


----------



## JazzyCat

Hey jeffsar,

Feeling okay today. Stressed out, so a bit crampy. Usually more crampy at night. My back was achy this morning when I first got up. Now having to wear sweatpants to work b/c everything else is getting too tight... going to have to go shopping soon. Heartburn is non-stop. Can't find a good position to sleep in and no longer comfy on my belly. My cats keep wanting to run across my belly in the morning and I have to push them away. They don't understand, but I'm super sensitive.

I'm wondering how many people in our group have MS already? I am starting to feel sick after brushing my teeth, but no official MS yet. Seems like the minty toothpaste is not a good thing... 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## jeffsar

i know how you feel - with my son i didn't start to show until 15 wks, but i already i'm bloating out! i have heard though after one preg. your body reacts faster.....

not helpful when you are trying to keep it a secret!! x


----------



## MissFox

I think minty toothpaste is a VERY good thing! I have been feeling sick also! No MS- no puking and I want to keep it that way!


----------



## UkCath

Hi All

Just got a positive result over the weekend and I am due 12 April!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Guess that makes mine a sweet pea baby too then.

First pregnacy, first post on this web site too... you never really hear from people what it's like in the first few weeks as by the time they tell you they are usually three months.. thought it would be good to find out how other people at the same stage are feeling.

Good luck fellow sweet peaers!


----------



## jeffsar

welcome UkCath, and congrats!!

just some useless information for you - i'm 6+1, and my april sweatpea is actually the size of a sweatpea now ;o)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: to all the new BFP's !!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jeffsar said:


> just some useless information for you - i'm 6+1, and my april sweatpea is actually the size of a sweatpea now ;o)

:rofl: that actually passed theough my head this morning too


----------



## jeffsar

great minds :thumbup:

i'm so bloated - tried water,bran, prunes....... don't like this symptom!!


----------



## UkCath

I like it Jeffsar

Mine is only an April Sweet poppy seed at the moment apparently.


----------



## UkCath

So far I have just felt exactly like I was about to start a period. cramps back ache sore boobs. I was amazed I was pregnant as I was sure I was about to come on any minute.

It put my mind at reast to read other people felt exactly the same.


----------



## preggo1979

bumski said:


> hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## ncmommy

I feel ok just really really tired. My little one is sick and she has kept me and DH up the past few nights. I just hope I don't get what she has!

I'm thinking about switching doctors but want to make sure this is a sticky one before I do so. One of the reasons I would like to switch is they have weird hours. They don't open til 9 and go on break from 12-2:30 then close at 4. When I called today at 11:25 to get my blood results from yesterday they were already on break. I think I need an office that has more reasonable hours. Also, with one of my last pregnancies I tried to make an appt. and was told that they did not have any doctors in the office for 2 days, and there are 3 doctors in this practice. I was shocked!!!

I really miss my old doctor but we moved cross country and he went to GYN only also :(

Anyone else wanna switch doctors?


----------



## jenwigan

fx'd i dont get the morning sickness this time, with my lil girl i was sick from the day i found out, till 26 weeks every day, then stoped n came back at 29 weeks then i had it untill the end.... opefully it will NOT happen this time it was horrible xx


----------



## mommyof_4

Just wondering.....who is going to tell, and who is waiting til 3 months??
I usually tell the world after my first ultrasound, I am having one sept 9 at 8 weeks. Once I see a heartbeat. Until then just close friends and family


----------



## JazzyCat

Welcome UKCath!! Happy for you! I am the same, waiting to tell people for a while, and first BFP!! 

I've heard that the weaker your ab muscles, the bigger the early bump. My pants are way too tight right now. Will prob. be investing in one of those BumpBands... anyone tried those before?


----------



## jeffsar

UkCath said:


> So far I have just felt exactly like I was about to start a period. cramps back ache sore boobs. I was amazed I was pregnant as I was sure I was about to come on any minute.
> 
> It put my mind at reast to read other people felt exactly the same.

that is exactly what i felt like, and still do some days. i asked mw, and she said it's good sign and normal x


----------



## JazzyCat

No one will know until 3 months for me and DH. Close family member had a MC earlier this year, so we don't want to get everyone all ramped up quite yet.


----------



## JazzyCat

I always had horrible AF cramps, so I have been happy to have missed those this month!! :) My cramps are not that bad. At night it can get a bit uncomfortable, but never doubled over in pain (yet).


----------



## jeffsar

JazzyCat said:


> Welcome UKCath!! Happy for you! I am the same, waiting to tell people for a while, and first BFP!!
> 
> I've heard that the weaker your ab muscles, the bigger the early bump. My pants are way too tight right now. Will prob. be investing in one of those BumpBands... anyone tried those before?

ah, no tummy muscles.... that explains it then!! when i had my son they split, so i wonder if that's why...!!:dohh:

yep, wore one of those bands right through last preg - and a few months after while jelly belly disappeared!! x


----------



## UkCath

Hi JazzyCat. Love the cat in your picture.
I was hoping not to have to make any wardrobe additions for a few months yet.
My wardrobe it too packed full of stuff I don't wear as it is and I don't think I'll have room for the maternity stuff.. guess it's time for a clear out...


----------



## moomoo

My tummy muscles split too, I look 5 months gone already!! 

XX


----------



## caro103

haha aww bless out moomoo! I've got my jeans undone tonight and this is my 1st, doesn't bode well for no.2 :rofl:

on the talk of seeds, my beans an appleseed! hehe, that seems quite big already!


----------



## moomoo

Caro, appleseed here too! :D

My oh calls baby "peanut" lmao!!


----------



## MissFox

The weak tummy muscles makes so much sense! I can't fit into most of my pants! BY 2 INCHES! 
But some of my weight gain is probably from stopping birth control. I've gained almost 15lbs in 3 months since I quit. I'm not opposed to an early bump though.
Someone tickled my belly and asked how far along I was at this festival (family friend of DF) and I was like "NOT VERY FAR- IM JUST FAT!"


----------



## caro103

:D, will I keep that ticker still when baby's the size of a watermelon or something?? :shock: not sure I'll want to know quite how big something is that has to be squeezed out such a small hole!! :rofl:


----------



## caro103

aww how annoying miss fox! i'd have slapped them right away! not sure I'd like people tickling my belly at any point except dh and close friends!


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: HAHAHHAHA I KNOW! It's going to be replaced by a mini picture of what a baby looks like! I've had throbbing in my hips- like they're spreading! Like growing pains! All I can think of is OH YEA BABY HAS TO FIT THROUGH DOWN THERE.


----------



## chelseaharvey

I would love a girl just because it would be nice to have 1 of each & this will also be my last baby/pregnancy

I am also getting married in 2012 & the baby will be 14 months if it was a girl it has always been my dream for my daughter to be my flowergirl (if she is walking) so this would be the icing on the cake

Im going for a boy though just because boys tend to run in OHs family


----------



## moomoo

It's not that bad Caro, I promise :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

dundee_huni said:


> Hi everyone im due on 10th april.
> 
> was wondering if anyone had symptoms
> 
> such as : cramping, urinating more often, going off food, and not being able to sleep plus im really nausas and have been sick once.
> 
> excuse me for being so naive, its my first time expected.
> 
> be great to share experiences with others:kiss:

I am cramping/twinging have been since lastnight just on & off now & again.

I can not sleep & it is doing my head in i am so tired but im not managing to get to sleep til 1am & im also having to stop myself from nodding off on the sofa at lunctime/afternoon

Apart from that im fine nothing going on which is abit scarey as with my other 2 pregnancys i had loads going on b4 i got my BFP


----------



## JazzyCat

UkCath said:


> Hi JazzyCat. Love the cat in your picture.
> I was hoping not to have to make any wardrobe additions for a few months yet.
> My wardrobe it too packed full of stuff I don't wear as it is and I don't think I'll have room for the maternity stuff.. guess it's time for a clear out...

Thanks UK, it's actually not one of my kitties, I am too paranoid someone in my family might look at the board and discover my secret if I post a pic of one of my kittens... they are white with blue eyes, so cute!!

I need to clean out my closets too... so much already didn't fit, now I know it won't for sometime. :happydance:


----------



## JazzyCat

Chelsea, I think those symptoms sound about right for 5 weeks... Other symptoms are easy to miss, gassy, sneezy, hungry, picky.... sounds like the new seven dwarfs...


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy- at first that's why I didn't want to post my pup! Now that DF is telling EVERYONE it's no biggie! And I think my dog is adorbs so I don't mind showing her off now that I'm not keeping a secret (except it's still a secret from facebook)


----------



## chelseaharvey

bumski said:


> hi can you take me off please, i lost the baby last night, hpts still + but bleeding heavy, confirmed at hospital, good luck to all of you and i hope to see you in first tri soon xx

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## moonmama

ncmommy said:


> I feel ok just really really tired. My little one is sick and she has kept me and DH up the past few nights. I just hope I don't get what she has!
> 
> I'm thinking about switching doctors but want to make sure this is a sticky one before I do so. One of the reasons I would like to switch is they have weird hours. They don't open til 9 and go on break from 12-2:30 then close at 4. When I called today at 11:25 to get my blood results from yesterday they were already on break. I think I need an office that has more reasonable hours. Also, with one of my last pregnancies I tried to make an appt. and was told that they did not have any doctors in the office for 2 days, and there are 3 doctors in this practice. I was shocked!!!
> 
> I really miss my old doctor but we moved cross country and he went to GYN only also :(
> 
> Anyone else wanna switch doctors?

Hi! yeah I want to switch doctors because I work at the surgery and really hate people I work with knowing my personal business! But unfortunatly we dont have many surgeries around this area so will have to put up with it!

Congrats and hi to all the new ladies! xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

nadira037 said:


> Still no symptoms other sore bbs and tender nips for me. I am very very very tired. I just don't feel like doing anything other than lying down and then when I do I can't sleep.

This is exactley like me.. I think im going to do another test tomorrow but maybe a normal one rather than digital to see if the line comes up real dark still

I had feeling sick, weeing loads & falling asleep on the sofa with my last 2 pregnancys before i even tested & got my BFP

I am a little worried having nothing going on :nope:


----------



## JazzyCat

MissFox said:


> Jazzy- at first that's why I didn't want to post my pup! Now that DF is telling EVERYONE it's no biggie! And I think my dog is adorbs so I don't mind showing her off now that I'm not keeping a secret (except it's still a secret from facebook)

I know, it feels silly, but my cats are one-of-a-kind and I think there are certain familiy members TTC that might be lurking... will post official pics once we spread the word in a few months.

Your adorable pup looks just like my full grown dog did when he was little... so cute!!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

JazzyCat said:


> . Now having to wear sweatpants to work b/c everything else is getting too tight... going to have to go shopping soon. ?

I am the same, i am living in leggings :lol: think im going to have to get a few different colours so people dont think im wearing the same ones all the time :blush:

I started to show at 8 weeks with my son, you could tell i was pregnant & people would think i was further along than i was. I was living in elasticated black troussers for work.


----------



## JazzyCat

It will be funny in a few weeks when we are all whining about MS to look back and remember these days of worrying over not having enough symptoms!


----------



## MissMaternal

chelseaharvey said:


> nadira037 said:
> 
> 
> Still no symptoms other sore bbs and tender nips for me. I am very very very tired. I just don't feel like doing anything other than lying down and then when I do I can't sleep.
> 
> This is exactley like me.. I think im going to do another test tomorrow but maybe a normal one rather than digital to see if the line comes up real dark still
> 
> I had feeling sick, weeing loads & falling asleep on the sofa with my last 2 pregnancys before i even tested & got my BFP
> 
> I am a little worried having nothing going on :nope:Click to expand...

I am planning to do another test on Friday (payday, lol) so hopefully my lines are darker!!! Then will prob get a digi! Hope your lines are still dark, i'm sure they will be :)

Try not to worry about lack of symptoms...easier said than done i know, but remember every pregnancy is different and we are still quite early..i'm sure morning sickness will hit us very soon lol :sick:

Going to Doc's tomorrow :wohoo:
Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## caro103

i need to invest in more tops that can go over leggings that are suitable for work!
kinda tempted to just by maternity ones, but try and get non obvious ones as otherwise will just need to replace them soon!

Any good places people have found flattering long baggy tops? xx


----------



## MissMaternal

chelseaharvey said:


> JazzyCat said:
> 
> 
> . Now having to wear sweatpants to work b/c everything else is getting too tight... going to have to go shopping soon. ?
> 
> I am the same, i am living in leggings :lol: think im going to have to get a few different colours so people dont think im wearing the same ones all the time :blush:
> 
> I started to show at 8 weeks with my son, you could tell i was pregnant & people would think i was further along than i was. I was living in elasticated black troussers for work.Click to expand...

I had to wear my bump band from my previous pregnancy to work today, because i was so bloated that my trousers wouldn't do up :haha:

Bump bands are a godsend i swear :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

hiya girls ive just trawled through most of the posts lol. I cant believe how quick this group grows (good thing though). Congrtas to all the new girls im just updating now.

Serendippy and Bumski i am so so sorry and hope to see you back in 3rd tri soon xxxxxxx

Well ive had hardly any sickness today just have no appetite and have lived on jaffa cakes and starburst. Not good i know i think i better go and eat some real food. Im so exhausted too feel like i could sleep for a week, lucky if i get 4 hrs straight though with LO.

xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

caro103 said:


> i need to invest in more tops that can go over leggings that are suitable for work!
> kinda tempted to just by maternity ones, but try and get non obvious ones as otherwise will just need to replace them soon!
> 
> Any good places people have found flattering long baggy tops? xx

During my last pregnancy i wanted loads of long tops to wear with leggings, and the best ones i found were from Matalan of all places!!


----------



## JazzyCat

MissMaternal - I'm going to have to hurry up and order some in a few colors... can't be wearing sweatpants for much longer, starting to look slobby. Just can't fit into any pants comfortably right now! My DH thinks I'm crazy to be bustin' out already, but what can ya do?!! Plus my bras are starting to be ridiculously small...

This is my first time PG, so this is all new to me. Wasn't expecting so much so soon!! Dinner with my dad tonight, will have to keep sucking things in!


----------



## caro103

Tasha your LO prob not helping your exhastion at all! only thing I have waking me is my bladder :growlmad: but will be worth it!

hope you can get some proper food down!


----------



## caro103

JazzyCat said:


> MissMaternal - I'm going to have to hurry up and order some in a few colors... can't be wearing sweatpants for much longer, starting to look slobby. Just can't fit into any pants comfortably right now! My DH thinks I'm crazy to be bustin' out already, but what can ya do?!! Plus my bras are starting to be ridiculously small...
> 
> This is my first time PG, so this is all new to me. Wasn't expecting so much so soon!! Dinner with my dad tonight, will have to keep sucking things in!

aww bless you! it is amazing how quickly we change! my 36F bras are beginning to leave a mark when I take them off, I was praying and hoping they wouldn't get any bigger :cry:, far to big already!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Im going to buy some of those bump bands


----------



## JazzyCat

Tasha - I hope you find time to get some sleep soon. Has the MS been bad so far?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

does anyone know What size do the bump bands go up to?


----------



## moomoo

Anyone else feel like their head is being pressed in a massive vice?? It's sooo sore!

I'm with you on the giant wangers, I've got 4 boobs on my FCups already!! Mat bras are a nightmare to find in bigger sizes!!!

Just booked my scan, sept 11th!!!! Fingers crossed, very nervous though it's another 31 days to wait!!!!!!! Hopefully I'll make it that far!!

Xxx


----------



## moomoo

Honestly don't bother buying bump bands... Buy cheap stretchy boob tubes and wear them under your boobs and over belly!!
X


----------



## JazzyCat

I read online XL will work for up to size 22


----------



## Tasha360

JazzyCat said:


> Tasha - I hope you find time to get some sleep soon. Has the MS been bad so far?

yeah some days its really bad and then somedays its not there at all i just dont get it lol. No sore boobs or anything though.

I have a bump band from my last pregnancy but in all honesty i didnt wear it just kept sliding down. In the end i bought a cheap vest top from primark for £1 and cut it and folded it in half and sewed it together. Much better imo 


The list is updated now eventually lol. teardrp4u21 could you let me know your EDD please hun so i can add you to the list i couldnt find the post and m&me just let me know yours when you find out
xxx


----------



## Tasha360

moomoo thats great news about your scan i cant wait for my 1st one, ive gta see the midwife next tues xx


----------



## MissMaternal

moomoo said:


> Honestly don't bother buying bump bands... Buy cheap stretchy boob tubes and wear them under your boobs and over belly!!
> X

That's such a good idea, i love it!!! :wohoo: Soooo gonna have to give that a go!


----------



## caro103

moomoo, you'll make it that far! how exciting to have a date already!

do mat bras not come in larger sizes then!? surely they should be more likely to go bigger as people get enourmous during pregnancy!

Eta...just been looking online at mat clothes generally, there's some really nice stuff out there! can't wait to actually have a bump to show off! :D


----------



## moomoo

It's a private scan girls, in north Devon, we do nit get scanned here by the Nhs until at least 13 weeks XX


----------



## Gem987

Hi, my little berry is due 2nd April :)


----------



## moomoo

Yes they do bigger sizes caro, but hard to find decent ones and they are expensive!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im booking in with the midwife tomorrow!, she is coming to my house for 2pm :happydance:

does anyone else feel more sick on a night time?


----------



## caro103

ah boo to increased prices moomoo!

snowball, yep I seem to feel a bit queezy from later afternoon onwards, was quite difficult to eat dinner tonight!

Anyone else have diareohea (sp)...don't seem to have probs of constipation like most at all :blush:, quite embarrasing at work!


----------



## jenwigan

really cant remember from the last preg how quickly the midnight wake ups start for the toilet, jeez ive only found out today but been waking for the last week 3/4 times a night... how is everyone? is it troubling anybody else the toilet trips in the night yet? xx


----------



## SummerRaine

Evening ladies. I so wish I could get on here during that day but this website is blocked at my work:nope:

Pinksnowball - I feel sick from after lunch around 2.30pm right up until bed time. I am yet to be sick but the feeling is definitely there.

I am pretty annoyed with myself today. I got into a heated argument with my brother over the telephone and I could feel my blood pressure rising and I was getting really angry. This is unlike me as I don't like to argue so I can only assume it is the hormones. However I am now worried that I might have harmed the baby. At this stage would doing that cause any harm? My husband was saying I need to calm down and stop stressing but I just couldn't let it go and I was getting angrier and angrier as the conversation went on. Please let me know I haven't done LO any harm.


----------



## MissFox

I was looking at bumpbands the other day! My friend is thinking of getting a couple just to have them (she's not ttc or prego!) I like the idea of the boob bands also!


----------



## Tasha360

well in answer to your question pinksnowball :sick: yeah . Ive just had some noodles and feel really bleurgh now. xx


----------



## Tasha360

Gem987 said:


> Hi, my little berry is due 2nd April :)

welcome hun ill add you xx


----------



## ncmommy

For all those who need more room in the pants here is what I use to do and will probably need to do soon!

Hope I can explain this. I would take one of my elastic hair ties and loop it through the hole in the pants, then loop the other end around the button. That usually gave me enough breathing room w/o having to switch to maternity pants. I never liked the belly bands as it always felt weird to me, so I improvised with that.

HTH!


----------



## MissFox

ncmommy- I DO THAT TOO! But I'm thinking that a couple bumpbands wouldn't hurt- especially with the price of them on e-bay... or maybe I'll make my own?


----------



## Tasha360

yep i do that too lol xx


----------



## teardrp4u21

Tasha360 said:


> JazzyCat said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - I hope you find time to get some sleep soon. Has the MS been bad so far?
> 
> yeah some days its really bad and then somedays its not there at all i just dont get it lol. No sore boobs or anything though.
> 
> I have a bump band from my last pregnancy but in all honesty i didnt wear it just kept sliding down. In the end i bought a cheap vest top from primark for £1 and cut it and folded it in half and sewed it together. Much better imo
> 
> 
> The list is updated now eventually lol. teardrp4u21 could you let me know your EDD please hun so i can add you to the list i couldnt find the post and m&me just let me know yours when you find out
> xxxClick to expand...

since the last time i had my period was when i m/c it's a little up in the air. my blood test came back today with 89 which is 4-5 weeks, closer to 4 according to doc. so for now you can put me down for april 15


----------



## teardrp4u21

camishantel said:


> my last levels were 293 .. at 13dpo they were 31 14dpo 51 18dpo 293 so tomorrow they should be at least 4688 at 25dpo but won't know for sure till wedensday what they are.. agree torture... but hopefully will see something on scan tomorrow and can post pic on here... my appointment is in 13hours and 36minutes... starting to get very very nervous hope I can sleep tonight

what does all of that mean? 13 dpo? 31 14 dopo? :shrug:


----------



## Tor

Can i join please :) I "think" EDD is 17th April ish but not entirely sure how to work it out tbh lol x


----------



## camishantel

those were my HCG levels and days past ovulation... 

now for the better news had my scan today and at 5w6d WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT.... lower right hand side brighter spot in the uterus
 



Attached Files:







5w6d.jpeg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## MissFox

Yay cami! Thats great!


----------



## camishantel

thanks I feel better now but will really feel better when I go back and bubs has grown like she is supposed too... I saw a heartbeat with the last one but was after this I think like 6w4d or something and baby measured small ....


----------



## MissFox

Still- it's a milestone to be celebrated! I'm really happy you got to see that. I don't get my first until August 30th


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

camishantel said:


> those were my HCG levels and days past ovulation...
> 
> now for the better news had my scan today and at 5w6d WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT.... lower right hand side brighter spot in the uterus

:cloud9:

awww cute!


only 8 days till mine!


----------



## camishantel

wow I have another one before your first MissFox.. my next one is Aug 24th


----------



## MissFox

Wow. Yea where I'm going wont see me until I'm 8 weeks. Better than some places though- that wont even see you until your 12 weeks!


----------



## camishantel

Oh yeah I forgot you are not in the US... I am still kinda in shock because with the last one they only saw a sac around this time.. so HB I am so excited... they also found another cyst outside my uterus though that they sai will not interfere with anything just might cause some pain


----------



## Kimboowee

Scan in 10 hours 30 mins! It needs to hurry up. I tried to go out earlier to take my mind off it, everyvody kept asking me what was up, why arent you drinking/smoking they dnt know anything!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Hi there! I am kinda new to this so bear with me! I signed up 5 months ago, but only now have I decided to write a post!! 
I got my BFP at the end of July and my EDD is April 13th!! I am nervous this time round as my last pregnancy in April, ended in a Missed M/C at 11 weeks 4 days so, hopefully I can request an early scan. All the best to everyone and look forward to meeting many ladies!!!
This will be my 3rd pregnancy, I also have an 18 month old son, Jake - he is mad!!!
Rachel


----------



## camishantel

can't wit to see your pic to compare with mine from today because we will both be 5w6d at day of scan


----------



## MissFox

camishantel said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you are not in the US... I am still kinda in shock because with the last one they only saw a sac around this time.. so HB I am so excited... they also found another cyst outside my uterus though that they sai will not interfere with anything just might cause some pain

I'm in California. But my friend wasn't seen until she was 12 weeks so I'm happy for 8 weeks I guess.


----------



## HCB

I tested a little while ago but I think I wanted to make sure it was really true or something before believing/admitting that I'm actually pregnant! Probably sounds completely stupid though! Anyway, I thought it was about time I wrote on here as according to everything I am due on 1st April although I haven't seen a midwife or doctor yet so I guess that can still change.

My first midwife appointment is in two week's time when I will be 8+5 weeks.


----------



## JakesMummy

I am so confused right now - trying to work out my way around this website!! Tried adding a ticker - have the code but haven't a clue where to put it?!

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/rZjtp1.png


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh ok it is on my post above but how do I get it to stay? Do i put it in signature? Wherever that is? LOL Oh it is too late but once I start something, I have to finish it!!!


----------



## camishantel

yeah go to user cp then on left hand side edit signature and put code in there


----------



## JakesMummy

I think I may have done it .. Thankyou!


----------



## teardrp4u21

camishantel said:


> those were my HCG levels and days past ovulation...
> 
> now for the better news had my scan today and at 5w6d WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT.... lower right hand side brighter spot in the uterus

wow, so my levels are low at 89 for 4 weeks


----------



## bernina

*teardrp4u21*, I think your level is probably fine for 4 weeks. I had my bloods done at exactly 4 weeks and the nurse said they were looking for something around 100, so you're really close to that. The most important thing with the hcg numbers is that they double every so often (forget the time frame but know some other gals will chime in with it). 

I officially felt sick last night!! Never thought I'd be so happy about that. No puking, but woke up at 1:30 am to pee, then laid in bed and felt totally queasy. My lower abdomen/pelvis feels sort of swollen and there's pressure there. Hope there's a nice growing baby in there. First scan is Friday at 6 weeks even.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## DanaBump

my password for teardrp4u21 was changed so i changed to this name :)

i like it better anyway, lol


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I've missed so much being gone the past couple of days. Congrats to all the new bfps!!


----------



## cheree89

Hello Ladies -

I will cautiously join you with an EDD of 4/18/11. My hCG levels at 13 to 14 dpo were low at 33. Going for a retest tomorrow morning. Fx'd the numbers go up up up!


----------



## camishantel

Ladies I think you misunderstood me.. MY LEVELS AT 4Weeks exactly were 31 4w1d 51 4w5d 293


----------



## preggo1979

so I thought I would do the chiming in. Beta should double early in the pregnancy every 48-72 hours. Once the beta reaches a certain number it does not double anymore. But I think that number is in the higher thousands.
Feeling sick today. Have not ventured to eat very much as most things are very unappealing.
Hopefully I won't get much worse than what I am right now.
I don't handle the vomiting thing so well


----------



## noileena

Morning ladies, and welcome to the new BFPs - congratulations!

Loving the boob tube ideas for staying in normal clothes for a bit longer - joggy bottoms are not particularly becoming! 
For those in the UK who're struggling with larger (.)(.) I guess you've came across Bravissimo, who currently have a sale on and there's some maternity bras in it...if you can guess what size you may go to!!! How much bigger are things likely to go? I'm rather scared I'll be carrying a watermelon bump and another 2 up top!

I gave in and did another digi test this mroning, and got a 3+ so rather chuffed!


----------



## smeej

i think i'm the 14th too!!


----------



## smeej

UkCath said:


> I like it Jeffsar
> 
> Mine is only an April Sweet poppy seed at the moment apparently.

mine too :flower:


----------



## Dobchops

Good morning Ladies.

This thread move so fast I can't keep up. 

Congrats to all the new BFPs.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## smeej

hey,

does anyone know how i can add a ticker?

xx


----------



## camerashy

just click on sum1's ticker hun, will bring u to webpage ,then add ur own details :)


----------



## Kapow

Hi Ladies can I join too?

Baby No2 will be due around 22nd April.

Congratulations to you all.

xxx


----------



## smeej

camerashy said:


> just click on sum1's ticker hun, will bring u to webpage ,then add ur own details :)

yay - i now have a ticker! - and a poppy seed!


----------



## hanelei

6 weeks today, woohoo! Still no MS, not even the beginning of a belly at this point although I notice some people here have- very much wondering when that will start! 

I have noticed that bouncing down staircases is not very comfortable these days, I have to take it a bit slower so that my boobs don't hurt- also had a hard time finding a comfortable position at yoga today when I was lying chest down! bbs look slightly bigger, but I have only ever been a B cup so I don't see bra size being an issue at any point- I doubt I'll get really huge.

No real tiredness yet either, still have plenty of energy- hope that continues! 

Really hanging out for my next doctor's visit now- it is starting to prey on my mind a bit that they could only see the sac at the scan I had on Saturday, I keep thinking, what if it's empty? My next scan is booked for the 21st- seems like an age away.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I feel the same about my scan... I was 5w5d and only saw sac and yolk. Coupled with lack of symptoms I'm gonna worry until I get my next scan which I've not got a date for yet.


----------



## moomoo

You would only see a sac at 5weeks anyway girls... I don't know why they scan so early as it just causes unease when a heartbeat cannot be seen... Obv if it's for suspected ectopic then I can understand?


----------



## Minkadanger

yay! APRIL 25th HERE! Hope it's a sticky!


----------



## moomoo

Omg, it'sgunna be MAY babies soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## moomoo

Minkadanger said:


> yay! APRIL 25th HERE! Hope it's a sticky!

Congrats minka!!! X


----------



## simmy85

HI ALL so our edd is 17th April 2011. Which makes me 4 weeks 3 days whooooooo ooooooooooooooooo. :) congratulations to everyone else xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo I wish everyone a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::kiss::cloud9::blush::flower:


----------



## Gemie

Congrats Minkadanger!! :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

welcome to all the new :bfp:'s :wave:


----------



## camerashy

helen1234 said:


> welcome to all the new :bfp:'s :wave:

*+ 1* :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

moomoo said:


> You would only see a sac at 5weeks anyway girls... I don't know why they scan so early as it just causes unease when a heartbeat cannot be seen... Obv if it's for suspected ectopic then I can understand?

Yeah mine was because I was bleeding and one of the things they wanted to check for was ectopic :) 

Hi and congrats to all the newcomers!! Xx


----------



## lousielou

Hello ladies! Can I join you please? :flower: I'm due with my second child on the 18th :D 

I'm very excited!! ...But I can't remember from the first time round if everything is 'normal' :dohh:


----------



## hanelei

moomoo said:


> You would only see a sac at 5weeks anyway girls... I don't know why they scan so early as it just causes unease when a heartbeat cannot be seen... Obv if it's for suspected ectopic then I can understand?

Here in Japan it seems that an internal ultrasound is standard for your first visit to the ob-gyn to confirm the pregnancy- I don't really know why they do it that way either as it does cause some worry.


----------



## noileena

moomoo said:


> Omg, it'sgunna be MAY babies soon!!!!!!!!

I can't wait for those lucky ladies on their 2ww to join us as May bumps - it'll seem so much more real!


----------



## simmy85

do u girls sometimes feel a bit short of breathe? sometimes all of a sudden when i get up or do somthing i suddenly get a lil short of breathe LOL like im the unfittest person in the world


----------



## moomoo

simmy85 said:


> do u girls sometimes feel a bit short of breathe? sometimes all of a sudden when i get up or do somthing i suddenly get a lil short of breathe LOL like im the unfittest person in the world

I'm getting this, although I'm sure it's because I actually am the unfittest person in the world!!!! :rofl:


----------



## simmy85

im probablt running in behind you there..........well not running but huffing and puffing apparently lol. all i did just then was get up do a wee then plug my phone in and i sat down and my heart was beating and i was like WOW im freakin puffed LOL..................
and I go walking all the time gawd. LOL. may be I need to start sprinting or somthing. LOL.


----------



## Tasha360

ive had shortness of breath in all my pregnancies. Im anaemic most of the time and have to take supplements, they said this is why.

Congrats to the new bfp's!!!

Has anyone else got a podge already? i look 5 montyhs preggo lol. OH is convinced theres more than one in there. I just keep sayin its cuz its my 3rd and my tummy muscles ar rubbish. 
ill update again tonight when kids are in bed 
xxx


----------



## KittenKat

Yep finding myself quite short of breath sometimes so also in there with the unfit person feeling, got puffed out earlier pushing my two youngest up a slight hill in their pushchair. My stomach muscles also seem to have just coughed and given up and I look about 4-5 months pregnant, only just gotten used to being able to see my feet again and "poof" they are gone again

Congratz to all you new ladies *big hugs*

Need to have a little bit of a rant today, to top the tiredness of "bun baking" and the littlest on still being a pain in the night, and the occasional blips of nausea I am trying my hardest to sort out our move to Wales. One Housing Association tells me naff all, the other while being helpful haven't gotten us into their system yet but to help want us to send a letter from OH company saying we need to move for work.

Told OH this but he is pretty damn sure his company will not right that letter, even though they would like us to do the move. Makes me wonder sometimes where the common human decency has gone and why for something so simple we have to work so damn hard. Makes me wish I had £5k-10k so we could just look into buying a house instead, but we don't :growlmad:

And all on top of that I am having to deal with a stroppy 2 year old and LO who seems to be teething already and is a grouchy non sleeper, whilst trying to get all our packing done for our holiday next week. I am about an inch away from banging my head against a wall repeatedly.


----------



## Tasha360

i know how you feel hun with the lack of sleep Demis been a right pain lately i think shes starting to teethe too. Shes had her immunisations today so im sure tonight will be fun... not. And last night i didnt get to bed till midnight then my 3 yr old decided 4oclock was time to get up and wouldnt go back to sleep and demi was up at six so i had less than 4 hrs sleep :-( xxx


----------



## KittenKat

Yeah last night felt like a right killer, 10.30pm 2 year old woke up and had trouble going to sleep, so was probably awake for 30 mins only thankfully, then I had trouble going to sleep so got off around 12, Rosa woke around 1.30am for a feed and played silly bugger with it also had a bout of nausea then so actually had to get water in the hope I wouldn't throw up, which I didn't yay me. she then woke at around 4ish too for yet another feed and played silly buggers with that one too, then alarm went off at 6.30 so think I got sod all sleep last night at least not proper sleep. Think I am going to book some me time for this evening and have an hour in the bath and have a nap at the same time hehehe


----------



## chelseaharvey

I had to do another test today as im worrying with nothing go on at all....

I am just comparing it to my last 2 pregnancys & feeling sick & having loads of different symtpoms b4 i tested & got my BFP

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/IMG00202-20100811-1437.jpg


----------



## SazzleR

simmy85 said:


> do u girls sometimes feel a bit short of breathe? sometimes all of a sudden when i get up or do somthing i suddenly get a lil short of breathe LOL like im the unfittest person in the world

Yes I've noticed this too! I've also been feeling a bit light headed when I get up too quickly. I usually do 15 mins running on treadmill at the gym & last time I went I couldn't even do at 10 mins at a slower speed! Need to start a more gentle work out regime I think!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

ive just had my booking visit with my midwife :happydance:
i have my first scan next thursday but she is arranging my scan with Fetal medicine Unit at the nearest specialist hospital for the next few weeks x

i feel very hormonal! i cried like a child this morning because rob had made soup for tea and the smell was making me very sick :rofl: needless to say when i calmed down i felt like an idiot :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

sounds good kittenkat think i may do the same

tests looking good chelsea xx


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> ive just had my booking visit with my midwife :happydance:
> i have my first scan next thursday but she is arranging my scan with Fetal medicine Unit at the nearest specialist hospital for the next few weeks x
> 
> i feel very hormonal! i cried like a child this morning because rob had made soup for tea and the smell was making me very sick :rofl: needless to say when i calmed down i felt like an idiot :haha:

oh i can totally sympathise i had an argument with oh last night because the smell of the garlic bread he was cooking was making me feel bad and i sat in bed nearly in tears because i was tired n the kids wouldnt go to sleep feel like such an idiot after though lol xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow just had a look we have over 100 april sweet peas already!!


----------



## camerashy

Tasha360 said:


> ive had shortness of breath in all my pregnancies. Im anaemic most of the time and have to take supplements, they said this is why.
> 
> Congrats to the new bfp's!!!
> 
> Has anyone else got a podge already? i look 5 montyhs preggo lol. OH is convinced theres more than one in there. I just keep sayin its cuz its my 3rd and my tummy muscles ar rubbish.
> ill update again tonight when kids are in bed
> xxx


lol snap !!! mine's saying the same thing !!!! hahaha he's just trying to freak me out thou :wacko:


----------



## Tasha360

camerashy said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> ive had shortness of breath in all my pregnancies. Im anaemic most of the time and have to take supplements, they said this is why.
> 
> Congrats to the new bfp's!!!
> 
> Has anyone else got a podge already? i look 5 montyhs preggo lol. OH is convinced theres more than one in there. I just keep sayin its cuz its my 3rd and my tummy muscles ar rubbish.
> ill update again tonight when kids are in bed
> xxx
> 
> 
> lol snap !!! mine's saying the same thing !!!! hahaha he's just trying to freak me out thou :wacko:Click to expand...

i dont eat meat so thats why mines always low. i faint alot too lol. not fun with the kids around xx


----------



## parkgirl

noileena said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Omg, it'sgunna be MAY babies soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait for those lucky ladies on their 2ww to join us as May bumps - it'll seem so much more real!Click to expand...

I can't believe that the May babies are almost here. Time really is going by faster than it feels.



simmy85 said:


> do u girls sometimes feel a bit short of breathe? sometimes all of a sudden when i get up or do somthing i suddenly get a lil short of breathe LOL like im the unfittest person in the world

I also get short of breath now. I used to exercise 30 minutes to an hour every day, now it takes about all of me to get up and down our stairs. 



Tasha360 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls
> 
> ive just had my booking visit with my midwife :happydance:
> i have my first scan next thursday but she is arranging my scan with Fetal medicine Unit at the nearest specialist hospital for the next few weeks x
> 
> i feel very hormonal! i cried like a child this morning because rob had made soup for tea and the smell was making me very sick :rofl: needless to say when i calmed down i felt like an idiot :haha:
> 
> oh i can totally sympathise i had an argument with oh last night because the smell of the garlic bread he was cooking was making me feel bad and i sat in bed nearly in tears because i was tired n the kids wouldnt go to sleep feel like such an idiot after though lol xxClick to expand...

I am with both of you. DH was cooking hamburger last night and I got all upset that he was making the house smell like meat. I had to go and sit in the basement until he finished and aired the kitchen out. I felt rather silly afterwords, but at the time it was horrible.


----------



## camishantel

woke up this morning with my hip killing me... guess I slept in one position too long...and me and BF not doing so well... feels like he has pulled away from me we have not had sex in over 2 weeks... I haven't told him yet as I want to make it past the point of us losing the last one first... and my emotions the last couple days have really gotten to me... just kinda sad today


----------



## croydongirl

camishantel said:


> woke up this morning with my hip killing me... guess I slept in one position too long...and me and BF not doing so well... feels like he has pulled away from me we have not had sex in over 2 weeks... I haven't told him yet as I want to make it past the point of us losing the last one first... and my emotions the last couple days have really gotten to me... just kinda sad today

I wonder if you have seemed different to him since you found out - he is probably reacting to you instead of just pulling away. I am sorry you are feeling sad today, perhaps you should tell him so that he can support you, I am have 9 more days until I get past our m/c day and I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have my hubby's support. I am sure it would put his mind at rest to know you are pregnant and there is not something else going on. 

Thinking of you and wishing you strength in this stressful time.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have sneaked off to the loo at work because I'm feeling queasy and cannot be dealing with muppets on my phone!! call centre + hormonal + nausea = baaaad :haha:


----------



## Widget

Looks like my due date is actually the 16th of April... hmmm... would it be possible to have it changed in the first post? Thanks!


----------



## camishantel

croydongirl said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> woke up this morning with my hip killing me... guess I slept in one position too long...and me and BF not doing so well... feels like he has pulled away from me we have not had sex in over 2 weeks... I haven't told him yet as I want to make it past the point of us losing the last one first... and my emotions the last couple days have really gotten to me... just kinda sad today
> 
> I wonder if you have seemed different to him since you found out - he is probably reacting to you instead of just pulling away. I am sorry you are feeling sad today, perhaps you should tell him so that he can support you, I am have 9 more days until I get past our m/c day and I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have my hubby's support. I am sure it would put his mind at rest to know you are pregnant and there is not something else going on.
> 
> Thinking of you and wishing you strength in this stressful time.Click to expand...

no we just have had a lot of stuff going on as I had a infection when I first found out and we both had to be on meds and couldn't do anything for at least 5 days... and then his grandmother had a stroke so we have both been different I am just hormonal today...I will be ok just a little tired and wanting to know everything is going to be ok with my lo and hate that I worry because of the stuff that has happened before.. just trying to be happy for the milestone yesterday and take it one day at a time but some days my emotions get the best of me as my one I lost in nov should be here now and should be 2 months old today... just having a off day and feel like :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Soulshaken

sorry your feeling down cami! I've been weepy/down lately too just thinking about the past loss we had and DH is definitely feeding off of my bad energy, he's been pretty distant in the past couple days :( Hopefully we can get some promising info that can help put all of this worrying aside so we can actually get excited :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I hope so...I will feel so much better after my next scan as long as bubs is growing properly and has a nice strong hb still... come on Aug 24th


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow I didn't get to get on yesterday as I had meetings for work all day when I got I crashed out. So tired. LOL

Bumski I am so sorry for you loss. xxx

Cami congrats on the hb that is awesome news. Sorry your feeling down today I really hope you get to feeling better. 

Wow we have over 100 April babies already that is awesome!

Caro so good your manager took it well. :)

Dobchops I am with you I have a hard time keeping up with this thread as well. ;)

Asfm I am feeling more confident today. I came to realize that with my mcs all my sypmtoms would escualate quickly and then just drop off and well mine this time seem to be more leveled out. And I am finally just coming to terms with I am pregnant and all is going well. I found some PMA with the nausea that has started. LOL


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol Reedsgirl! Funny how feeling a bit icky can actually make you feel better!
I've been tired all day and gone between nausea and heartburn all afternoon. Had a few twinges when I was sitting funny today, as if my sweetpea was saying "oi, im here remember!" :haha:

I got my scan date in the post today. I'll be 8+1, so that's not so bad.
So I have my first midwife visit on the 18th and scan on 23rd. Hooray!


----------



## croydongirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wow I didn't get to get on yesterday as I had meetings for work all day when I got I crashed out. So tired. LOL
> 
> Bumski I am so sorry for you loss. xxx
> 
> Cami congrats on the hb that is awesome news. Sorry your feeling down today I really hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> Wow we have over 100 April babies already that is awesome!
> 
> Caro so good your manager took it well. :)
> 
> Dobchops I am with you I have a hard time keeping up with this thread as well. ;)
> 
> Asfm I am feeling more confident today. I came to realize that with my mcs all my sypmtoms would escualate quickly and then just drop off and well mine this time seem to be more leveled out. And I am finally just coming to terms with I am pregnant and all is going well. I found some PMA with the nausea that has started. LOL

We are the in the same boat. 4w5d and living with the shadow of a previous m/c praying we find peace and that we have healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## MissFox

I can't wait for my scan cottleston! 
Cami- I'm so sorry that you're feeling down today! I had a TOTAL meltdown yesterday. Sat in the parking lot of the grocery store and CRIED FOR AN HOUR! I went in to buy a lot of groceries to go have dinner with DF and his work buddies- I spent an hour after work shopping and then found out at the register that THAT STORE DOESNT TAKE CREDIT CARDS!!! I was CRUSHED! I was gonna have to shop all over again!

But the distance between you and your BF sounds like hte one between me and my DF. I've been really emotional and we've been arguing a lot- but I just have to take a step back and think that we can make it though this! And so can the two of you. 
I hope that you have a wonderful day cami!


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies. I am new to this thread, been hanging out it the TTC after TR group. Well...got my BFP! YAY....Beta done 10 DPO (13) and at 12 DPO (57). Will go again tomorrow for the 14 DPO then maybe a week after that. Will have to do a scan early because of the TR. Very happy to be in an first trimester group, it`s like a dream. 

Hope everyone is doing well, healthy and happy. I have never been so darn happy to feel crappy. LOVE IT! 
So my EDD is April 20, 2011.


----------



## ncmommy

Wow, can't beleive there are so many April Sweet Peas. Congrats to all the new BFPs....so exciting.

Went and did my second hcg levels this morning and will find out tomorrow if this looks like a viable pregnancy, I'm so nervous.

Hope everyone has a great day and stays positive! I'm gonna try and get out and enjoy the wonderful weather we are having here in Northern CA.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i cant believe there are so many of us and that we are nearly at the end of april edd's already!


----------



## jenwigan

hugs to every 1 who's having a weepy time, and congrats to all the new :bfp: can i ask why is so many people having early scans? here we only have are first at 12 weeks :) xx


----------



## moomoo

We are paying for a private scan, because the lovely Nhs refuse to scan you early even if you have previous mc :/


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jenwigan said:


> hugs to every 1 who's having a weepy time, and congrats to all the new :bfp: can i ask why is so many people having early scans? here we only have are first at 12 weeks :) xx

Phoebe had chromosonal abnormalities so we need a early dating scan to check dates are right for other tests we need :flower:

i had 15 scans with alex for a few different reasons, hoping not to have as many this time!


----------



## chelseaharvey

jenwigan said:


> hugs to every 1 who's having a weepy time, and congrats to all the new :bfp: can i ask why is so many people having early scans? here we only have are first at 12 weeks :) xx

I am hoping for a early scan as i have had 2 problem pregnancys. With my son who is now 6 i was told that if i got pregnant again i would be closely monitored & scanned regularly

Alot of people want early scans for reassurance but the NHS wont do it unless they think something is wrong hence why we normally get one at 16-20 weeks

Im paying for my scan if i dont get a referral for one


----------



## flump1

Hello! can i join here, i just got my bfp yesturday so not completely sure but think my due date is april 19th 2011! so excited :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

congratulations to all the new :bfp: xxx


----------



## MissFox

ncmommy- Where in Norcal are you that it's nice? I'm near Eureka- and it's overcast and CRAPPY. Has been all summer! I'm going inland tomorrow- should be nice there!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats to all the new BFPs... over 100 already!!! So amazing watching this group grow. It will be fun to see where we end up when the May mommies start arriving.

Trying to eat healthy... quinoa with veggies for lunch, but I'm still so HUNGRY!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sorry forgot to post my EDD...

Its supposedly 18th April based on my LMP date but I ovulated early so I guess the dating scan might move it forward by a few days...


----------



## ncmommy

MissFox said:


> ncmommy- Where in Norcal are you that it's nice? I'm near Eureka- and it's overcast and CRAPPY. Has been all summer! I'm going inland tomorrow- should be nice there!

I'm in Sacramento. We have been having really good weather for this late in the summer. It is only a high of 84 today and sunny. When I went out this morning I had to grab a sweater cause it was only like 60 out. I'm not sure where Eureka is as we just moved here from the east coast a few months ago. Hope you get some nice weather this weekend!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Cupcake!

I am so glad to have a stash of pita chips in my desk right now!!! :)


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm in So. Cal and it is also very beautiful today.... isn't Eureka usually pretty cold? Don't know, but I think that area is lovely.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- it's always cold- but usually in the afternoon we break through the fog and make it to high 60s! This year it's been 50s and foggy ALL DAY! I'm so happy that my mom lives out in the mountains where its' warm and there are rivers to swim in!


----------



## JazzyCat

That's what I love about Cali, so many beautiful areas and different climates! I'm near the beach, but I can be in the mountains in less than two hours. Been camping three times this summer in the nearby mountains, so much fun!! Dogs love it too!


----------



## jenwigan

ahh was wondering thought there was an early one i didnt no about, can understand wanting 1 early enough with previous problems xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

My fiancé is an ass. I didn't want anyone apart from parents and best friends to know yet. He told his boss and a guy from work who's also expecting. I was ok with that. I told my boss and the pregnant friend from work. We were even.
Today he came home and told me he's told "Emma".... Some office totty he's friends with. After talking about her for about 15 minutes in bed last night then telling me he's told her OUR special thing "because she was sad" he doesn't understand why I'm jealous and angry. I begged for him not to tell ANYONE until we at least saw a heartbeat. But because some cute chick from work puts on a sad face he thinks it's ok to tell her... Like her happiness is more important than mine. I'm so angry and maybe I am just hormonal but I can't help but be upset. :cry:


----------



## helen1234

jenwigan said:


> hugs to every 1 who's having a weepy time, and congrats to all the new :bfp: can i ask why is so many people having early scans? here we only have are first at 12 weeks :) xx

i was meant to have an early scan because i've been on fertility drugs, but doc has messed everything up today along with my water sample, seeing the mw next week and we'll have to see,

i had an early scan with my son at 5wk 6days for the same reasons private scan at 10wks nhs one at 14 wks and the detailed nhs scan at 20 wks. 

but will probably have the two this time, for cash reasons really as they're expensive


----------



## littlebean201

Please can I join? I'm due on 20th April.


----------



## moonmama

CottlestonPie said:


> My fiancé is an ass. I didn't want anyone apart from parents and best friends to know yet. He told his boss and a guy from work who's also expecting. I was ok with that. I told my boss and the pregnant friend from work. We were even.
> Today he came home and told me he's told "Emma".... Some office totty he's friends with. After talking about her for about 15 minutes in bed last night then telling me he's told her OUR special thing "because she was sad" he doesn't understand why I'm jealous and angry. I begged for him not to tell ANYONE until we at least saw a heartbeat. But because some cute chick from work puts on a sad face he thinks it's ok to tell her... Like her happiness is more important than mine. I'm so angry and maybe I am just hormonal but I can't help but be upset. :cry:

totally dont blame you for being mad!! poke him in the eye!!:growlmad: xx


----------



## caro103

Congrats to all the new ladies! it does seem our numbers increase loads each day :D

I got my scan date through today :D Sept 23rd! so I'll be practically bang on 12 wks! so wish could have an eariler one but this is 1st bfp and no Hx so no reason and DH doesn't want to pay for one! roll on the next 6wks :D!


----------



## needafriend

littlebean201 said:


> Please can I join? I'm due on 20th April.

Hello....we have the same EDD. I am new to this thread today. What DPO did you get your BFP? Have you had beta's done yet? I am so darn excited as I bet u are.


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- I don't think it matters if it's hormonal or not! He needs tounderstand that as a pregnant woman you are hormonal and that telling people is going to PISS YOU OFF! GIRR! I'm VERY MAD FOR YOU! My dumbass Finace doesn't care that I didn't want to tell people and has told EVERYONE. So I feel for you and I'm sorry that you're going through this.


----------



## Kimboowee

I have a sack and a pole - and im only 5 weeks apparently. Well those super early tests were super early if I got a BFP at 3 weeks! Gotts go back in 10 days for HB check =]


----------



## lyndsey37

JazzyCat said:


> Sure! I'm April 9th... pretty close really!

Hi, sorry only now getting back about being buddies im still trying to get used to the forum and how to find my old posts, how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Nice Kimboowee! Glad to hear it!


----------



## HippieJess

MissFox said:


> Cottleston- I don't think it matters if it's hormonal or not! He needs tounderstand that as a pregnant woman you are hormonal and that telling people is going to PISS YOU OFF! GIRR! I'm VERY MAD FOR YOU! My dumbass Finace doesn't care that I didn't want to tell people and has told EVERYONE. So I feel for you and I'm sorry that you're going through this.

What is it with these guys wanting to tell everyone? :dohh:
My DH has been asking every day when he can start telling people. I had my first scan today (baby measures 6 +1 & has a 128 heartbeat) but I still don't want to tell anyone. I'd like to tell the parents, but his mom can't keep her mouth shut so :shrug: I guess this is going to be our little secret for a while.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- afer our huge blowout he's allowed to tell whoever he wants but it comes with a "keep this off facebook" warning. I'm still not telling my whole family. In the event of something horrible- he's going to have to make all the phone calls or tell people. I hope that doesn't happen but all I can say is he wont know until at least 8 weeks when we have #2


----------



## lyndsey37

we have told all our close friends and family as last time we kept it to ourselves and i had noone to talk to and comfort me. im just so happy and cant wait to see the midwife next week :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

great news kimbowee. Just popping on quickly im off to bed in a min. im shattered. Been moving furniture round all night. Ill catch up properly tomorrow nite everyone xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> I have a sack and a pole - and im only 5 weeks apparently. Well those super early tests were super early if I got a BFP at 3 weeks! Gotts go back in 10 days for HB check =]

great news kim

ive always measured a week behind on early scans then on the later ones they correct itself

im sure i know when i ov coz i get the ov pain when i do


----------



## helen1234

Kimboowee said:


> I have a sack and a pole - and im only 5 weeks apparently. Well those super early tests were super early if I got a BFP at 3 weeks! Gotts go back in 10 days for HB check =]

i know i'm a week behind my calendar estimation and more like 5wks rather than 6 weeks, so i'll have it changed at my 1st scan, and than bought forward again for c-section.

great news though hun xx


----------



## mommyof_4

Had my beta done 4w1d and it was 132
I think that was a pretty good number! Go again tomorrow, crossing fingers to see them double!!!


----------



## Widget

JazzyCat said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs... over 100 already!!! So amazing watching this group grow. It will be fun to see where we end up when the May mommies start arriving.
> 
> Trying to eat healthy... quinoa with veggies for lunch, but I'm still so HUNGRY!!


I hear ya! I am constantly hungry... its killing me having to smell my beef stew cooking - I want it now!! Been craving it all day. 

Quinoa - yum! I have celiac disease so I eat quite a bit of quinoa flour... love those superfoods!


----------



## ncmommy

MissFox and JazzyCat-glad to see some other CA girls on here! Like I said we just moved here from the east coast and it so hot and humid there now. I do like to call my mom and brag about the good weather we are having here. We don't have any friends or family here and both our families live on the east coast so I am glad to find this site. I love CA so far, so much to do and pretty places to see.


----------



## DanaBump

got blood drawn for second test. if you missed was at 89 on mon, nurse sd about 4 wks. hoping for some plus numbers! my heart of hearts tells me everything's OK but we shall see.

we decided to tell everyone again. it was great having ppl concerned and when i just took to crying, they knew to leave me alone. i think it would be harder to go thru it alone rather than friends and family all around. 
just food for thought!


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> Ladies I think you misunderstood me.. MY LEVELS AT 4Weeks exactly were 31 4w1d 51 4w5d 293

thank you so much, that makes me feel TONS better. tho last time i made it to 187 so i'm still a lil nervous. thinking i might want to continue testing into next week just to ease my nerves.


----------



## drucella

Hello im due april 17th.... I need to buddy up with someone. First time pregnant don't know what to exect


----------



## ncmommy

drucella said:


> Hello im due april 17th.... I need to buddy up with someone. First time pregnant don't know what to exect

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! I'd say expect the unexpected...hehe! I read the book _What to Expect When You're Expecting_. It has some great info in there. This site is a good resource too.


----------



## ettegirb21

I'm nervous to post on here, since I have had 2 previous m/c's. I got my bfp yesterday, very early @ 10dpo. I got blood drawn today- count @ 32. Very-very low. I go back Friday, I pray it doubles...Hope to "officially" join you all. 

Wishing you all a very health and sticky 9 months!! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh wow my hormones really are playing around with me!
My skin is so oily and I have so many spots : ( I have face-masked, tea-tree oilled, toothpasted, zapped the life out of every one, yet more appear! Damn you spots! I look like a pre-menstrual Teenager!!! I have increased my wate rand my diet is somewhat healthy (bar the chocolate!).
Went on a bike ride today for the first time in 4 YEARS LOLOL!!! Wow, let me tell you my legs were burning after 5 spins haha How pathetic!! And to top it all off, it was all UPHILL!! I nearly cried, plus I get Asthma..what a mess Pahaa!
We visited DHs Grandmas grave and as we were tending to it, I glnaced a t surrounding graves and started bawling my eyes out as there were 25 year olds and young people, it made me so sad for them and families. Again, I wouldn't usually cry at the drop of a hat, hormones again.
The best part of the day though (!) was when we went shopping at local supermarket, and got into the lift (elevator) to go down a level, and I stupidly pressed the alarm!!! Instead of pressing ground..Oh I felt such a fool when a panicky voice came through on the intercom asking if all was OK...Such an idiot -I blame baby brain!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone!

I wanted to introduce myself and say hello. I am 38 years old and I am expecting my first child April 15th. I am currently just shy of 5 weeks pregnant (4 weeks 6 days).

It is nice to be here!:happydance: I will admit I am very nervous and anxious because of my advanced medical age. I don't know what to expect. I have never been pregnant before. Wish me luck!:hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Animal Cracker - Firstly Congratulations!!! Welcome to the forum! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!


----------



## bernina

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to those who had scans!!! Things are sure growing in this thread!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Good luck animalcracker!
Jakes- Sounds like you had an action packed day!


----------



## NicoleB

Girls I have kinda of a TMI question. I have been feeling kinda pucky off and on (kinda glad about that as it makes me feels things are ok) but every time I eat I'm in the bathroom with diarrhea I've never had this with any of my other babies..is it normal?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I think we are all different and each pregnancy is. I alternate between constipation and diarrea. I am so happy to see you with a BFP again.


----------



## MissFox

I haven't had diarrhea but definitely some "I gotta go NOW" moments. I've heard of other girls with diarrhea very early.


----------



## DanaBump

i have the achy lower back, sore bbs now, diareha, dizzy when i stand up, big ol acne spots on my face and neck and the occasional bit of nausea. YAY!!!

i complain but i'll take every darn moment of it.


----------



## ncmommy

NicoleB said:


> Girls I have kinda of a TMI question. I have been feeling kinda pucky off and on (kinda glad about that as it makes me feels things are ok) but every time I eat I'm in the bathroom with diarrhea I've never had this with any of my other babies..is it normal?

That was my first sign during a previous pregnancy. Are you taking prenatals yet? The iron in there should help firm it up soon (sorry if that sounded gross).


----------



## camishantel

MissFox- HEY GIRLIE...

ok so maybe I am torturing myself but I was going through my notes and scan pics from my last mc and it seems I was 6w6d and all they could find was a yolk sac.... this time hb at 5w6d so I am hoping things are progresing better ans at 6w2d my levels were only 1062... at 5w6d this time they would have been over 4600 if the dr would have taken them.. at least they should have been I know they adjusted me at the 6w6d mark back to 5w6d last time but I think things were just wrong from the begining... and after that the baby only grew like 3 days worth up till 8w6d


----------



## laura3103

hi coud you add me to the list i got my bfp last night and my due date will be the 18 april,x 

crongrats to all the girls in here


----------



## camishantel

really missing my angels right now love this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs2kjcMcxr8


----------



## MissFox

Things are sounding a lot better for you this time around cami! I'm sorry today has been an emotionally straining day! Your little bubs is going to be great!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Can i join please? EDD 21 april :happydance: x


----------



## smeej

Morning All!,

hope everyone is feeling ok this morning?

well, it's officually 5 weeks today since my LMP - so going to make a docs appointment today - just praying for a sticky bean!

does anyone know what to expect at a first Docs appointment?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning girls xx

I got the most awful wave of sickness around midnight last night! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## chelseaharvey

All fine here this morning, i soooo wish that i would start to feel something i just dont feel pregnant at all I DONT LIKE IT!!!!!!


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Hi girls!
Wow, couldn't get on for one day and i've had 26 pages to sift through!
Congratulations on all the new :bfp: :happydance: 
well, still no symptoms apart from feeling a bit crampy. Kind of hoping for a little nausea now, heaviest I've ever been apart from when I was heavily pregnant with last 2 lo's so really don't want to put much on!
Does anyone know of a diet that is safe to do whilst pregnant? I was on slimfast before I got my BFP last friday, but won't carry on with that unless dr's say it's ok to do so, so back to being a bit of a pig right now, problem is I'm veggie so alot of my diet consists of carbs!


----------



## 0400772

Hey ladies.... how is everyone ?


----------



## Gemie

smeej said:


> Morning All!,
> 
> hope everyone is feeling ok this morning?
> 
> well, it's officually 5 weeks today since my LMP - so going to make a docs appointment today - just praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> does anyone know what to expect at a first Docs appointment?


Hi hun, I went to my first docs appt on Tuesday, he said congrats and shook my hand, asked when my lmp was but I already told him my due date and I was right lol he asked which hospital I'd like to have shared care with (I'm obese) He took my BP and weighed me, and he told me to book in with the MW and I'd get about an hours apt with her going through everything.

He was lovely I hope your docs experience is a good one too :) xx


----------



## KittenKat

To be completely honest I feel like an utter bag of shite, other than the usual night time wake ups which I am used to really I had a bout of bad dreams, first one came just before my 1.30am wake up. Dreamt I lost this little one at around 20 weeks, I know weird dreams are part and parcel of most pregnancies but with my last two dreams were normal sort of weird lol, but in the early weeks of the pregnancy I lost around at around 9 weeks before 1st DD I had a few dreams about baby loss further along in pregnancy. 

I know I should not worry, and bless OH he has already phoned this morning once in work just to make sure I am doing the best I can be, just wish I could get it out of my head so I could get on with getting ready for our holiday, which while I am looking forward to it I am also not. Got to drive from where we are in the South West over to Harwich to catch overnight ferry to Denmark then from where we land to OH parents place about 5+ hours away, can see me being soooooo ill during that trip :sick:


----------



## A43

Gemie said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!,
> 
> hope everyone is feeling ok this morning?
> 
> well, it's officually 5 weeks today since my LMP - so going to make a docs appointment today - just praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> does anyone know what to expect at a first Docs appointment?
> 
> 
> Hi hun, I went to my first docs appt on Tuesday, he said congrats and shook my hand, asked when my lmp was but I already told him my due date and I was right lol he asked which hospital I'd like to have shared care with (I'm obese) He took my BP and weighed me, and he told me to book in with the MW and I'd get about an hours apt with her going through everything.
> 
> He was lovely I hope your docs experience is a good one too :) xxClick to expand...


Hi Gemie!
Sounds brilliant hun! Is this your first baby? (still sounds so unbelievable to me!!) I think I'm 5 weeks and 2 days cos LMP was 6.7.2010, got my first app on Monday. Really pleased for you - it all sounds so exciting. An Hrs appt with MW sounds lovely.:baby: 
xx


----------



## moomoo

Past couple days not feeling so :sick: still feeling quite hungry though, sure I was feeling worse than this with LO??! I'm comparing big style and I know I shouldn't :/

hope you are all well XX


----------



## A43

moomoo said:


> Past couple days not feeling so :sick: still feeling quite hungry though, sure I was feeling worse than this with LO??! I'm comparing big style and I know I shouldn't :/
> 
> hope you are all well XX

I'm told all pregnancies can be different, maybe if we get the worst of the feelings out the way early it will mean the rest of the time will be a walk in the park for you?! I'm dreading next week cos I really feel queasy and I think its gonna turn into sick big time. keep yr chin up chuck! x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Hi girls!
> Wow, couldn't get on for one day and i've had 26 pages to sift through!
> Congratulations on all the new :bfp: :happydance:
> well, still no symptoms apart from feeling a bit crampy. Kind of hoping for a little nausea now, heaviest I've ever been apart from when I was heavily pregnant with last 2 lo's so really don't want to put much on!
> Does anyone know of a diet that is safe to do whilst pregnant? I was on slimfast before I got my BFP last friday, but won't carry on with that unless dr's say it's ok to do so, so back to being a bit of a pig right now, problem is I'm veggie so alot of my diet consists of carbs!

you can do slimmimg world when pregnant , they just ask for your midwives signature to say your well, thats what im doing xx


----------



## Gemie

A43 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smeej said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!,
> 
> hope everyone is feeling ok this morning?
> 
> well, it's officually 5 weeks today since my LMP - so going to make a docs appointment today - just praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> does anyone know what to expect at a first Docs appointment?
> 
> 
> Hi hun, I went to my first docs appt on Tuesday, he said congrats and shook my hand, asked when my lmp was but I already told him my due date and I was right lol he asked which hospital I'd like to have shared care with (I'm obese) He took my BP and weighed me, and he told me to book in with the MW and I'd get about an hours apt with her going through everything.
> 
> He was lovely I hope your docs experience is a good one too :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Gemie!
> Sounds brilliant hun! Is this your first baby? (still sounds so unbelievable to me!!) I think I'm 5 weeks and 2 days cos LMP was 6.7.2010, got my first app on Monday. Really pleased for you - it all sounds so exciting. An Hrs appt with MW sounds lovely.:baby:
> xxClick to expand...

Not my first. I have a 14 year old ds... It's been so long it feels like my first time preggo! I've forgotten everything lol
You're just a few days further along than me. My lmp was on the 9th July.
Is this your first? xx


----------



## NicoleB

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Nicole I think we are all different and each pregnancy is. I alternate between constipation and diarrea. I am so happy to see you with a BFP again.

Thank you!! I was shocked to see them lines haha


----------



## NicoleB

ncmommy said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Girls I have kinda of a TMI question. I have been feeling kinda pucky off and on (kinda glad about that as it makes me feels things are ok) but every time I eat I'm in the bathroom with diarrhea I've never had this with any of my other babies..is it normal?
> 
> That was my first sign during a previous pregnancy. Are you taking prenatals yet? The iron in there should help firm it up soon (sorry if that sounded gross).Click to expand...

I am taking them I have been for a few days and this morning TMI it was harder so hopefully they are kicking in.


----------



## NicoleB

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Can i join please? EDD 21 april :happydance: x

We have the same edd :) Congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Oh my goodness, I can't keep up with this thread!! Hope you're all well though ladies! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning. 

Nicole I was very shocked I was 10dpo and just didnt feel good tested in the afternoon got a BFP called the dr went in for bloods and level was 30 went again at 13dpo my level was 222. go back today to check again. FX all is well. 

how are you and when u have ur first appt?


----------



## nadira037

So much is going on with this thread, Congrats Nicole on your BFP!!! It's great to see some girls in here from the New to Charting Thread. = ) Hope everyone is well. I am offically one week away from my first appt. Woooohooo!!! I can't wait for next thursday. 

Same symptoms for me very tired, sore bbs and gassy. Still no ms yet. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bernina

Have official (via digital test!) confirmation that my very best friend is pregnant. We're about 2 weeks apart, how crazy is that!!!

Just went checked my undies a minute ago as I felt wetness and noticed blood. It's not a lot, but it's not brown either, it's dark red. Right now it's mixed with the progesterone suppositories that are creamy white so it's hard to get a reading on how much is there and if fresh stuff is coming out. Scared to death of course that I'm loosing the baby as this is around the time when I lost the second. Period was a week or two late, had a positive preg test, then started bleeding with a bit heavier than usual period a week after the positive test (before I could even get into dr to confirm pregnancy).

Luckily the scan is tomorrow so all I can do is sit tight. I will say I'm very glad I did my shopping for a baby shower I have this Sunday, but it sure will be hard to go if things go poorly. 

I decided not to tell DH even though I want nothing more than to email him and go home and cry. I just don't have the heart to tell him and as there's nothing he can do, I'll wait until I know more tonight. 

Just hate this waiting game and have this fear in the pit of my stomach that it's the end. I did feel sickly and very tired yesterday, but we all know symptoms hang around for a while.

Uggg...


----------



## Casey-Jones

Welcome and congrats to newbies :flower:

Bernina, thinkin of you hun, hope evrything's okay :hugs:

I feel rubbish, i also caved and bought another clearblue earlier (not done it yet) i just don't feel like i have enough symptoms and first midwife appt is not til 23rd, i feel crazy!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Lucy0945

Hi all, 

My boobs have been killing me the last few days so I've just been to Mothercare to get some maternity bras. And they feel so much better! I seem to have gone up a cup size already which is crazy. They were quite expensive though - two bras and a pair of pants for £40. I'm going on holiday which will involve a lot of walking on Saturday, so thought my plunging and push-up bras probably wouldn't be very comfortable.

I had another bout of MS today. Had to sit down in the shower as felt really dizzy and then was dry heaving. Nice! 

For lunch I had a tuna sandwich and salt and vinegar crisps from M&S - IT WAS AMAZING! Everything I really fancy eating tastes so good at the moment. But then the thought of other things - normally what I've eaten the night before - makes me want to puke. 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ettegirb21 said:


> I'm nervous to post on here, since I have had 2 previous m/c's. I got my bfp yesterday, very early @ 10dpo. I got blood drawn today- count @ 32. Very-very low. I go back Friday, I pray it doubles...Hope to "officially" join you all.
> 
> Wishing you all a very health and sticky 9 months!! :)

Huni 32 is not really low for 10dpo. I also got my BFP at 10dpo and mine were 33 at 13dpo were up to 222. I have had 3 previous mcs. I was worried at first as well but all I have read says thoe are good numbers for ur period not even being late. I go back for more blood work today. I will repot back when I get my numbers. Good luck


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina I hope everything goes well tomorrow. Will be praying for you as well


----------



## bernina

Thank you both so much for your thoughts and well wishes.

Checked again and the blood is now getting more brown and cervix feels closed. Appears there isn't any new blood, but still too early to tell. Just have that recurring fear of not feeling pregnant, mild symptoms, etc.

Seems lots of ladies have had bleeding and healthy scans so fingers crossed I'm one of them!


----------



## camerashy

hi hope eevry1 's well :) 
its my dd's bday today ......the youngest one , she's 4 xxx so cute 

well boobs sore also....still get real tired at times, had made hunger pains so hadta get some food into me seriously quick hahaha.......erm.......no sickness thank god! yet anyhow lol 



bernia hope everythings ok with u hun xxxx


----------



## hopeful2010

bernina said:


> Thank you both so much for your thoughts and well wishes.
> 
> Checked again and the blood is now getting more brown and cervix feels closed. Appears there isn't any new blood, but still too early to tell. Just have that recurring fear of not feeling pregnant, mild symptoms, etc.
> 
> Seems lots of ladies have had bleeding and healthy scans so fingers crossed I'm one of them!

Hope everything goes well hun X


----------



## lousielou

Best wishes for tomorrow Bernina :hugs: xx


----------



## JazzyCat

:hugs:So sorry for all the worry bernina, I hope all goes well tomorrow. Got to be crazy to have to wait. I go to the doc for the first time tomorrow... probably won't get a scan, but I have no idea what to expect. You are so strong to keep this all inside, I'm sure it is so hard not to share with your DH... very thoughtful of you. I feel positive that things will work out for you, FX.....


----------



## MissFox

I hope everything goes great tomorrow Bernina. 

Right now I'm miserable- not from my pg symptoms or anything. I'm finally at the stage that my Poison Oak is drying up and it's more itchy than ever. No matter what I do it's itchy! Ugh. I'm ready for the poison oak to be gone.


----------



## JazzyCat

Miss Fox, did you try the bath with the colloidal oatmeal/catnip mixture? That really helped my DH when he got poison oak. We used to live in the Bay Area, so know how miserable that stuff can be.... not fun. Poor guy had it in the worst of places too.


----------



## MissFox

I didn't try that- I don't have a bathtub in my POS house. DF and I are looking for something bigger- but want to buy a house next year so we're torn- Keep the rediculously cheap rent and be squished, or upgrade and not get a house right away. 
I'm past the point of it spreading and now it's just dry spots/patches where I have it. I'm going to try lotion today to make sure it's ust dry skin now. Thank you Jazzy.


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm glad it is clearing up!! Not something anyone needs when they are PG!


----------



## ncmommy

Thinking of you Bernina! I've also had some spotting and should find out in a few hours if my numbers have doubled.

Waiting stinks!


----------



## MissFox

Or ever for that matter!! I hate this! My bbs have been itchy too- but no poison oak there- I think that just means they're growing :dohh:


----------



## JazzyCat

Yeah, my BBs are so darn sore it's nuts. Of course my DH thinks he needs to prepare them for breastfeeding too, which is really helping!! :wacko:


----------



## nadira037

I'm sure everything will be fine Bernina. I will be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy- Everytime DF tries that I end up yelling! Save to say he hasn't touched them this week.


----------



## JazzyCat

Miss Fox - :rofl: 

Just seems like sometimes they don't realize how much BBs can HURT! Don't know what my hormones are thinking... what is a man supposed to do when his woman's BBs grow gigantic so suddenly. I kinda feel bad for him in a way... but guess I need to start making things a bit more clear. Just hard when evertything is hot & heavy.......


----------



## JazzyCat

Miss Fox - can't find the animals thread... but u know the one I mean. To catch others up, it was about how it seems our animals are reacting to PG.

Last night my dog lunged at a bike rider on our walk... it freaked the lady out, but no one was hurt or anything. What's strange is that she used to do that like five years ago, but hasn't in ages. I even ride my bike with her from time to time, I thought she was over that... but I think it's b/c she feels protective of me now. I do think they can sense something is going on. So interesting.


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy- My Df doesn't like gigantic bbs! He's a butt boy! Luckily for him I have both! Granted the bumm is smaller than the boobs. You should be able to go to your usercp area and click on the link that says "all subscribed threads" and you can find it that way- if that doesn't work let me know and I'll send you the link.


----------



## JazzyCat

My DH is butt & boobs man.... guess he loves it all... and they are both quite plump at the moment....

DH was so funny on our walk last night, we were discussing when we should start telling the family and he said it should be a "women's choice"... think he wants to avoid having to make the call. For me, I'm happy to wait for a while, since this is my first BFP ever, just feel the need to play it safe before telling everyone. Might even wait longer than 1st tri... not sure.

Miss Fox - Thanks for the help finding threads, that does make things easier!


----------



## sallysaunders

bernina said:


> Thank you both so much for your thoughts and well wishes.
> 
> Checked again and the blood is now getting more brown and cervix feels closed. Appears there isn't any new blood, but still too early to tell. Just have that recurring fear of not feeling pregnant, mild symptoms, etc.
> 
> Seems lots of ladies have had bleeding and healthy scans so fingers crossed I'm one of them!

Thinking of you. I have had spotting and so been on the web reading up. Bleeding can happen so fingers crossed for you and good luck for the scan.:flower:


----------



## bernina

Thank you all, your thoughts and prayers mean so much to me. Just really glad I go in tomorrow :)

I hope all the ladies that have experienced spotting and bleeding as well go on to have great scans and a perfectly happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thinking of you bernia xx

Jazzy it's funny you should say that... One of my lizards I'm sure is picking up on the hormones. Has always been gentle as anything and is still fine with DF but I picked him up earlier and he puffed his beard right out, turned it sooo black and opened his mouth as if to warn me off then turned around to bite me!! It's nuts he's such a cute and tame lil thing usually!

I've just got back from the supermarket. Not even 2 minutes into the walk there and my back was serially so painful I didn't think is make it there and back. Anyone else had serious back pain?


----------



## caro103

Bernia so hope everything goes fine tomorrow hun!

afm, been feeling like i've a hang over all day! a mild one but still :wacko:

got my maternity exemption card thingy through tonight which was pretty quick! :D

Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## jenwigan

Berina hope everythings ok hun and the other ladies to, well sore boobies have hit me today :(:( there soooo painfull xx


----------



## helen1234

Ugh the nausea has begun, surprised it never started this early in my other pregnancies I'm about 10 wks early , just had roast chicken and all I could smell was wet dog lol hence I didn't eat it, so all I've had is jacket spud and baked beans.

Hope all is well bernia x


----------



## jessop27

hello can i join you please, i have an edd of 9th april from lmp but i have long cycles so could change :)


----------



## JazzyCat

Hey Jess - CONGRATS!! :yipee:

April 9th is my current EDD too!!! Welcome to our group!


----------



## jeffsar

helen1234 said:


> Ugh the nausea has begun, surprised it never started this early in my other pregnancies I'm about 10 wks early , just had roast chicken and all I could smell was wet dog lol hence I didn't eat it, so all I've had is jacket spud and baked beans.
> 
> Hope all is well bernia x

ha ha, guess what i had for my tea - spud and beans, only thing i fancied! 
my mausea is quite bad, but still not actually been sick. hungry, but can never figure out what i want to eat.

i missed you all yesterday, and it just took me ages to catch up!! welcome to all the new bfp's, can't believe we are nearing the end of April due dates!!

well, i'm nervous - got the repeat scan tomorrow, so please keep fx'd for me that things have moved on. :wacko:

xx


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Jess!


----------



## lousielou

All the best for tomorrow Jaffsar :hugs: xx


----------



## jeffsar

lousielou said:


> All the best for tomorrow Jaffsar :hugs: xx

thanks hun, excited and terrified at the same time x


----------



## JazzyCat

FXed jeffsar!!!! Best Wishes headed your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## jeffsar

will do, my apt. is 10.30 so will let you all know in the afternoon.

so how's everyone been today then? x


----------



## JazzyCat

I am pigging out right now on a footlong sandwich... lots of veggies, spinich, etc. Feeling good, finally something that I wanted to eat! I've been so picky lately. Craving chocolate milk and ice cream.... Yum!


----------



## jeffsar

i'm the same, i just can't make my mind up what i want to eat at all! the only thing i really want to eat is bread, so i'm basically living on toast!

how's the weather with you - it was raining non stop here today, quite jealous of you girls in the sun! x


----------



## lousielou

Coooold and miserable here too :(


----------



## JazzyCat

I guess I'm filling up on food while I still can.... felt sick while in line for my sandwich, but once I got back to the office, it went down just fine. Now I'm feeling better. Was having a huge cramp before I ate, drank a chocolate milk on my 2 minute drive from the shop to the office... impatient like crazy these days. I really think chocolate milk is just amazing. Drinkable yogurt too. Maybe my baby is craving calcium, don't know, but I seem to be!


----------



## jeffsar

i was exactly the same at lunch. speaking of which, are we allowed tuna? i've heard conflicting views on this....


----------



## nadira037

Omg JazzyCat that is so funny that you mention chocolate milk. I had one today and I can't remember the last time I had chocolate milk, all of the sudden I just really wanted one. Maybe it is a craving for the calcium. = )


----------



## Lucy0945

We're supposed to be having two portions of oily fish (eg tuna) per week. I love the stuff, but have had to limit myself!


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm going through chocolate milk like it is the last drink left on earth... seriously. Went and bought two gallons on Monday and almost done with one already.


----------



## nadira037

It just sounds so good. I bought a little packet of four but I think I'm just gonna go ahead and get a gallon of chocolate milk.


----------



## Lucy0945

Anyone else struggling to eat fruit and veg? I always made sure i got my 5 a day before becoming pregnant but the thought of it makes me feel sick now. I can handle a glass of orange juice but that's about it. Feel a bit guilty.


----------



## JazzyCat

Try grape juice, that's been helping me. Tastes really good to me... I always look for any 100% juice and just try it. So far I've found lots that are really good.... I'm not big on fruit. I did eat a strawberry this morning... but I could only eat one, usually they are my favorite!

Veggies I'm not having problems with, but they are my main source of food as a vegetarian. Trying to up my spinach intake, as I know it is so healthy.


----------



## MissFox

I'm in love with my orange juice with lots of pulp. got really nauseas right before work so I got some figs, some organic poptarts berry flavored some crackers, bagels and creamcheese, and what i'm snacking on now- french fries!!! LOVE THEM! Especially since I watched them get pulled out of the frier. Oh, and 8 gingerales- that should help me the next few days! 
I'm also on the chocolate milk bandwagon- and chocolate peanutbutter ice cream!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Our April babies must love the chocolate milk. I had 2 glasses myself this morning and I am not a milk drinker! lol


----------



## lousielou

We can have up to 4 tins of tuna a week, or 2 tuna steaks I think. I had tuna sandwich cravings through my first pregnancy. I am loving green veggies at the moment :D


----------



## MissFox

I have to go with soy milk. If I drink real milk I overproduce mucus (which during pregnancy can already happen easily) and the nend up with bronchitis.
Buy- LOVE THE CHOCOLATE SOY MILK


----------



## jeffsar

i'm managing fruit juice but have no appetite for actual fruit. pregnancy - it's a strange thing.........


----------



## lousielou

I am liking minimilk ice lollies :)


----------



## Tasha360

hiya girls wow ive had so many posts to catch up on. 

Congrats to all the new bfp's

Happy bday to your lo camerashy!

Thinking of you bernina im sure everything will be ok, i had bleeding throughout my last pregnancy and that turned out just fine

laura3103 i noticed your from bham, there are a few of us from the midlands where abouts are you?

Noticed there was a few vegetarians on here too. I am one, havent eaten meat since i was 4. Ive totally gone off vegies but can stomach oranges and fruit juice apart from that im living off crap.

Pinksnowball i didnt know you could do slimming world whilst preg, i mite give it a go i was just sending off for the vouchers for weight watchers from my nurse but i dont know if theyll let me join now.

Well im off to update the list, spk to you all later xxxx


----------



## Tasha360

lousielou said:


> I am liking minimilk ice lollies :)

ive eaten a 10 pack this week :nope: xx


----------



## jeffsar

it's funny, as normally i like sweeties and ice lollis and rubbish in general, but i don't even feel like eating them at all.... i am missing my wine though!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Miss Fox - I LOVE chocolate soy milk... I was drinking that everymorning until a week ago when I read that too much soy can be bad for PG. So now I switched to regular. Also bought some almond milk... going to try adding chocolate to it to see how it goes.


----------



## JazzyCat

jeffsar - totally missing my evening glass o' wine too!! Got a huge cheap bottle the day I got my BFP in the afternoon.... now it is just sitting on the bar mocking me. Of course my DH gets his cocktail each night while I sigh and know I have good reasons to hold off.


----------



## MissFox

mmmm. I haven't been guzzling it- and try to keep a cap on how much soy I have. It's summer so the dairy thing isn't too bad- but I'll have to watch it this winter.


----------



## jeffsar

night girls, struggling to stay awake. 
i'll keep you posted re. scan tomorrow x


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy- UGH! With how hormonally stressed I've been WHY CANT I JUST HAVE A DRINK! It would calm me down! I was picking up some beer to bring to DF and all I could think about was getting to him and cracking one! JUST ONE SIP! I resisted. But it would help prevent my hormonal crying then flying into rage sprees!


----------



## chelseaharvey

I am still feeling fine still nada going on

Im finding that im not very hungry at all & can pretty much go without food all day **oops** I am normally a binge eater but can quite happily leave chocolate & crisps etc.

I got a few bits today from ASOS 


https://images.asos.com/inv/x/49/502/1074326/pink/image1xl.jpg

https://images.asos.com/inv/x/49/502/1074432/white/image1xl.jpg

https://images.asos.com/inv/x/49/490/1025395/black/image1xl.jpg

https://images.asos.com/inv/x/49/501/1041595/white/image1xl.jpg


----------



## JazzyCat

I know!!! I'm going to a NFL pre-season game this weekend and I just can't imagine not having a beer while tailgating... going to be so hard. But really, I know I have such good motivation now. I was telling my DH yesterday, wouldn't be this easy to do if I didn't know it was such a good reason. The upside is now my DH has a designated driver everywhere he goes!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha weight watchers dont let you go at all while pregnant x

ive just got in from work im very tired, having a few crams here and there 

but my knicker checking is getting ridiculous its unreal!


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy I know what you mean! I told my two best friends and tehy were like "aww now you can't drink with us... SOBER DRIVER" One yelled the sober driver part at a softball game! SO FUNNY.


----------



## flump1

All this talk of chocolate milk...i want some NOW!!! hehe 
xxx


----------



## ncmommy

I have been craving lemonade, the real tart kind too. Typing this is making my mouth water...haha!

My numbers came back good from 988 (5w) to 1695 (5w+2) the doc said that was great so I went ahead and scheduled my first u/s for 9/15, I'll be 10 weeks then.

Chelsea-really cute tops!

I have a lot of maternity clothes from my first pregnancy but I was pregnant most of the summer so I am gonna need some cold weather maternity clothes, I love an excuse to shop. Although I have no idea how cold it gets here. I was here for a week in Feb. and it was in the 70's so who knows.


----------



## DanaBump

got my second blood results back today. monday i was at 89 and yesterday i'm already at 250 yay!!!! last time i never made it past 189 so this is a good sign.

fx it keeps up!

it's depressing not knowing a due date tho. since my last "period" started when i miscarried no one can really figure it out until u/s. *sigh*


----------



## waiting_on_#3

ncmommy said:


> I have been craving lemonade, the real tart kind too. Typing this is making my mouth water...haha!

ncmommy, I really, really craved lemonade as soon as I found out I was pg with ds, my mom actually guessed I was pg because I was visiting and just mentioned that I really fancied some lemonade! Fastforward almost three years and it's how we guessed my sil was pg, she had only ovulated a week earlier, but it was xmas and she doesn't usually have lemonade in the house but she mentioned that she'd got through 2 litre bottles in one day and something rang a bell! I know they say that you crave things your body needs when pregnant, but I wonder what's in lemonade?!?

Pinksnowball - thanks for that, I have just spoke to mom about borrowing her slimming world books, she lost 6 stone in 18 months almost 10 years ago by following slimming world, it was just after she'd had my little brother, so hoping that I can get some healthy recipies from them and maybe even if I just maintain my weight throughout I'll be happy, probably won't attend the meetings as work the nights they hold them in my area, but hoping following it will be enough - no cake baking (well sampling) for me for a while I suppose! (mental note to stay away from that board for a while :haha:)


----------



## ncmommy

waiting_on_#3 said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> I have been craving lemonade, the real tart kind too. Typing this is making my mouth water...haha!
> 
> ncmommy, I really, really craved lemonade as soon as I found out I was pg with ds, my mom actually guessed I was pg because I was visiting and just mentioned that I really fancied some lemonade! Fastforward almost three years and it's how we guessed my sil was pg, she had only ovulated a week earlier, but it was xmas and she doesn't usually have lemonade in the house but she mentioned that she'd got through 2 litre bottles in one day and something rang a bell! I know they say that you crave things your body needs when pregnant, but I wonder what's in lemonade?!?Click to expand...

I'm trying not to drink too much of it cause it gives me bad acid reflux. If my body craves the things it needs then why do I really want some cheese fries? :winkwink:


----------



## waiting_on_#3

ncmommy said:


> waiting_on_#3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> I have been craving lemonade, the real tart kind too. Typing this is making my mouth water...haha!
> 
> ncmommy, I really, really craved lemonade as soon as I found out I was pg with ds, my mom actually guessed I was pg because I was visiting and just mentioned that I really fancied some lemonade! Fastforward almost three years and it's how we guessed my sil was pg, she had only ovulated a week earlier, but it was xmas and she doesn't usually have lemonade in the house but she mentioned that she'd got through 2 litre bottles in one day and something rang a bell! I know they say that you crave things your body needs when pregnant, but I wonder what's in lemonade?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying not to drink too much of it cause it gives me bad acid reflux. If my body craves the things it needs then why do I really want some cheese fries? :winkwink:Click to expand...

ummm, calcium? and do potatoes contain potassium??? :haha:
I think I just try to make excuses for all the c**p I eat!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know there is several of us myself included that was worried about our levels. Needafriend sent me this link and it made me feels tons better about me level and actually maybe think I am having multiplies as my levels at 10dpo were 33 and at 13dpo were 222. I am now waiting for my next set to see what they are at 20dpo. But here is the link its pretty neat

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My cravings is mainly unsweet tea mixed with lemonade...a arnold palmer. They are heaven and I could drink them all day!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I know there is several of us myself included that was worried about our levels. Needafriend sent me this link and it made me feels tons better about me level and actually maybe think I am having multiplies as my levels at 10dpo were 33 and at 13dpo were 222. I am now waiting for my next set to see what they are at 20dpo. But here is the link its pretty neat


that's fabulous if you knew when you ovulated or even your last period

:sigh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

True Dana but though it would be useful for some. I temp so I knew when I did O. Just a tidbit to maybe put some ladies minds at ease. :)


----------



## Gemie

So you made me want lemonade! I just posted a thread on being so thirsty actually! 
I'm not a big drinker usually, but my body obviously needs lots of fluids right now :shrug:

*Toddles off to make a lemonade sodastream* :thumbup:


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> True Dana but though it would be useful for some. I temp so I knew when I did O. Just a tidbit to maybe put some ladies minds at ease. :)

i know. i'm just drinking a big glass of hateraid because i'm not one of those lucky girls

soon enough tho!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry sweetie. BUt what a blessin your pregnant with a stickt so soon after a mc. Good luck :)


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sorry sweetie. BUt what a blessin your pregnant with a stickt so soon after a mc. Good luck :)

yeah. need to dump my glass of hateraid and count the blessings that i DO have. i'll know in a matter of wks anyway. 

i blame hormones, LOL.


----------



## parkgirl

I can't keep up with you lades. By the time I get back on there are 12+ pages. Big congrats to all the new :bfp: Big :hugs: to those having ms and other various issues.


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls, hope everyone slept better than me.... :nope:

i have been worrying all night about my scan today, just have this feeling of dread that things won't have progressed and it'll be bad news.

sorry for the negative start to the day girls!

anyway, scan is at 10.30 so i'll pop back later on x


----------



## caro103

good luck jeffstar today!

bernette, really hope that spotting has stopped now hun

i feel :sick: this morning, seems to be getting worse! 

Have nice days ladies, off to work for me :( xxx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Good luck with your scan Jeffstar thinking of you

I have woken this morning to sore boobs & also feeling sick YAY so pleased LOL


----------



## jessop27

wow you ladies can talk :)
good luck with your jeffstar xx

hope everyone else is keeping well, silly question but how do i get one of those april sweetpeas for my sig?


----------



## smeej

Morning All,

I had my fist docs appoitment yesterday, and funnily enough it was with a heavily pregnant Doc who looked to be in her 40's , so that gave me a bit of a boost about my age ( 37) :)

Anyway, me EDD is 14th APril - so if poss can i please have it changed on the list, as it currently says 12th? no worries if not!

I was really surprised that she didn'd do a test or any examinations? just asked if i had a positive hpt result - and i said yes, 4! to which she said that I am definitley preggers!

Anyway, I gave her all my medical history - which is rather complex and could fill a book in itself! So next step is to wait for the mid-wife to call me? does that mean that the mid wife will do all the tests etc?

also, I will be having hospital led care as opposed to community led care due to my risk factors - but I've still not to expect a scan until 12 weeks! I was really hoping to get one earlier.

If i wanted to get an earlier scan, how do i go about it, and what info can it provide? ( I'm uk based)

Any feedback appreciated!!

ps. I feel utterly exhausted! And as if i have a really bad hangover ......

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning girls, managed to change my shift at work so on a late today instead of early , I am in bed on my I phone and everytime I go to get upright the sickness is awful :haha:

OH has took Alex to nursery as he was already booked in so I don't wanna get out of bed incase I'm :sick: :rofl:


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hey everyone, can someone add me to list please? I have now got 3 BFP's and a Clear Blue Digital BFP (1-2) weeks ! I am looking for a buddy or two to get through the shock with me ! My due date is the 22nd of April :)


Congrats ladies xxxx


----------



## camerashy

awww congrats and welcome!! 

jffsar hope scan went well 


smeej know what u mean but hte bouts of tiredness!!!!!!!!! YAWNNNNNNNN!!!! lol

yesterday and today ive been getting real bad hunger pains in th morning and just HAFTA!!! eat!!!


----------



## lousielou

Smeej, I'm seeing my GP this afternoon, but only 'cause the snotty receptionist wouldn't let me refer myself to the midwifery unit! Doctors don't tend to give you an examination or test to confirm your pregnancy - they just go by your HPT. I remember thinking that was a bit odd - with my son, I had the NF scan at 12 weeks, and that was the first time other than my HPT's that I'd had my pregnancy confirmed by anyone else! What makes you high risk, if you don't mind me asking? :flower:

How's everyone else today? :)


----------



## madcatwoman

hello everyone:flower:

i feel like a newbie again after TTC. I got my BFP a few days ago, had my docs appointment today to confirm pregnancy, Im due on April 21st (my sisters birthday). I have a midwife appointment next week on tuesday(what can i expect from that??).

This is my first so its all new territory to me:thumbup:


----------



## smeej

lousielou said:


> Smeej, I'm seeing my GP this afternoon, but only 'cause the snotty receptionist wouldn't let me refer myself to the midwifery unit! Doctors don't tend to give you an examination or test to confirm your pregnancy - they just go by your HPT. I remember thinking that was a bit odd - with my son, I had the NF scan at 12 weeks, and that was the first time other than my HPT's that I'd had my pregnancy confirmed by anyone else! What makes you high risk, if you don't mind me asking? :flower:
> 
> How's everyone else today? :)


hey, thanks for the info! :)

may I ask what NF means? sorry - I am just all new to this ! :)

I'm high risk due to a medical condition I have - I have an anti-body that has a small risk of causing congenital heart block in the baby - which means i'll need to be closely monitored from 5 months - I also have to take medication due to condition which also carries risks - so therefore it all scares the living daylights out of me, as even if I ( fxd) make it to the 3 month hurdle - It will be an ongoing waiting game to see if everything works out ok :(

All these issues have been heavily discussed with my doctors, so we are all aware of it - and DH and I desperately want a happy, healthy baba :)

xx


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies. Put me down 4 the 16th. Gl 2 everyone. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetie. BUt what a blessin your pregnant with a stickt so soon after a mc. Good luck :)
> 
> yeah. need to dump my glass of hateraid and count the blessings that i DO have. i'll know in a matter of wks anyway.
> 
> i blame hormones, LOL.Click to expand...

Its rough sometimes. I agree. I have had 3 mcs and I spend a lot of time worrying rather than just enjoying the fact I am pregnant now. We will get through it. :)


----------



## lousielou

NF - the Nuchal Fold scan. It's an untrasound where they measure how much fluid is at the back of the baby's neck, and based on this measurement, they make a calculation on the risk that your baby has Downs Syndrome. I'm not sure if they offer this in all areas though...? 

I think you can get a wellbeing/early pregnancy reassurance scan at a few places around the UK if you're willing to pay - I don't think they're uber expensive. We went to BabyBond and had a 3d scan when I was about 29 weeks pregnant with my son, and I'm pretty sure they do early pregnancy scans too. 

Sorry to hear things are a bit complicated for you hun, I'm sure everything will be fine though :D xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning everyone!! I agree with the being super tired! I was in bed at 630 lasat night. Nausea only seems to really hit after I havwe brushed my teeth. I will be getting my results from my labs yesterday FX that my levels went up. I am also 5 weeks today!! woohoo. 

Good luck this morning Jeffsar.

Berina hope ur ok and appt goes well today.


----------



## gertrude

April 9th here, all things going well *has everything crossed*


----------



## UkCath

Contratualtions to all the new April Sweat Peas.
So exciting to see more people coming on board, I am looking forward to us all sharing our experiences as the weeks go by.
Cath
5 weeks 2 days


----------



## Lucy0945

6 weeks today woohoo!


----------



## MissRamejkis

Thanks for welcoming me girls, I've really missed BNB ! MadCatWoman, we are due within a day of eachother, maybe we should buddy up :D

The first month we TTC I had recorded 58 pg symptoms on to my coundowntopregnancy account... the month I actually got pregnant (now)... no symptoms sprang to mind ! How strange.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)

Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...

Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.

When did others get their 3+ digi?


----------



## Gemie

Cupcake1979 said:


> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?

Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.

I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

welcome all the newbies :happydance:


----------



## nadira037

Welcome and congrats to all the new :bfp:'s

Woohooo I'm six weeks today!!!. Yeah little beanie is making progress. = )


----------



## Cupcake1979

Gemie said:


> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey Gemie,

Don't let that stress you - I ovulated extra early this month which puts me a couple of days ahead of most if you ovulated text book CD14. I'm only 2/3 days off 5 weeks and I'm sure if you test over the next few days you'll prob see you go straight to 3+! I bet you're right on the borderline between 2-3wks and 3+

Try not to stress :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

madcatwoman said:


> hello everyone:flower:
> 
> i feel like a newbie again after TTC. I got my BFP a few days ago, had my docs appointment today to confirm pregnancy, Im due on April 21st (my sisters birthday). I have a midwife appointment next week on tuesday(what can i expect from that??).
> 
> This is my first so its all new territory to me:thumbup:

Welcome and congrats!! It's my first as well. That's great you get to see someone so soon. I have to wait until September to see my OBGYN. Going crazy just waiting. 

Congrats again and H&H 9 months!


----------



## helen1234

Gemie said:


> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...

dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich

by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.

going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Cupcake1979 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Gemie,
> 
> Don't let that stress you - I ovulated extra early this month which puts me a couple of days ahead of most if you ovulated text book CD14. I'm only 2/3 days off 5 weeks and I'm sure if you test over the next few days you'll prob see you go straight to 3+! I bet you're right on the borderline between 2-3wks and 3+
> 
> Try not to stress :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahhh thanks hunni :hugs: I actually ov'd quite late for me cd 16 so I guess that would be right :dohh: what a stress head I am! xx


----------



## Gemie

helen1234 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!

I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xx


----------



## helen1234

Gemie said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...

how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time. 

i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, back from my scan, and i'm gutted.

basically, i have no idea what is going on. 
the sac has grown from 6.3 mm to 18mm, which is great, but as they still couldn't identify a fetal pole i've been told it's probably not going to progress. i thought it was quite early for them to be saying that so the midwife came to see me, and she said that as they had seen the yolk sac 7 days ago, they would have expected to see a fetal pole this week, and as they didn't it wasn't looking good. so they have booked me in for next friday to make 'a decision'.

i am gutted, i just don't know what to think. does anyone have any advice?

x


----------



## ms_manduhh

We're having an April Baby!!

Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D 

Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.


----------



## camerashy

welcome :)


oh jeffsar (((hugs))) i really hope everything turns out ok hun xxx


----------



## helen1234

jeffsar said:


> well girls, back from my scan, and i'm gutted.
> 
> basically, i have no idea what is going on.
> the sac has grown from 6.3 mm to 18mm, which is great, but as they still couldn't identify a fetal pole i've been told it's probably not going to progress. i thought it was quite early for them to be saying that so the midwife came to see me, and she said that as they had seen the yolk sac 7 days ago, they would have expected to see a fetal pole this week, and as they didn't it wasn't looking good. so they have booked me in for next friday to make 'a decision'.
> 
> i am gutted, i just don't know what to think. does anyone have any advice?
> 
> x

:hugs: i have no idea, lets just hope next fridays scan is good news, xxx


----------



## Gemie

helen1234 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...

It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lol


----------



## helen1234

Gemie said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...

oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

jeffsar said:


> well girls, back from my scan, and i'm gutted.
> 
> basically, i have no idea what is going on.
> the sac has grown from 6.3 mm to 18mm, which is great, but as they still couldn't identify a fetal pole i've been told it's probably not going to progress. i thought it was quite early for them to be saying that so the midwife came to see me, and she said that as they had seen the yolk sac 7 days ago, they would have expected to see a fetal pole this week, and as they didn't it wasn't looking good. so they have booked me in for next friday to make 'a decision'.
> 
> i am gutted, i just don't know what to think. does anyone have any advice?
> 
> x

No advice sweetie but let's hope next Friday everything is fine xx


----------



## Gemie

helen1234 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...

OMG lol thats quite a coincidence don't ya think? 
14 is quite an age gap too... my son is so excited but I feel like this is my first time... 14 years ago feels like a lifetime ago. x


----------



## helen1234

Gemie said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG lol thats quite a coincidence don't ya think?
> 14 is quite an age gap too... my son is so excited but I feel like this is my first time... 14 years ago feels like a lifetime ago. xClick to expand...

it all comes flooding back quickly, and not too much has changed really, more pram choice now though :lol:

in fact there is 14yrs and 1 day betwwen them, i had strict instructions not to have him on her birthday, he came the day after luckily lol


----------



## golddust

Hi can you add me to your list please - due april 24th!!! yay!!


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...

ill be having mine at russells hall too! My experience there when i had Jaimee was god but when i had Demi in April it was terrible. As soon as i had given birth they made me get up and shower because they needed the room, then i got put onto a ward because they were so full. I had no sheets or pillow on my bed and they couldnt find any. The woman next to me had had a section so couldnt get up. She kept pressing the buzzer but nobody came and her baby was chocking on flemy sick so i had to run and help and still nobody came. Im so glad i went home the same day! 

xx


----------



## Tasha360

Dont really know about that jeffsar but i sooo hope everythings ok for you!!. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun, don't feel very hopeful though x


----------



## Gemie

Tasha360 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...
> 
> ill be having mine at russells hall too! My experience there when i had Jaimee was god but when i had Demi in April it was terrible. As soon as i had given birth they made me get up and shower because they needed the room, then i got put onto a ward because they were so full. I had no sheets or pillow on my bed and they couldnt find any. The woman next to me had had a section so couldnt get up. She kept pressing the buzzer but nobody came and her baby was chocking on flemy sick so i had to run and help and still nobody came. Im so glad i went home the same day!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hmm well I'm full of confidence now! ;-/


----------



## JazzyCat

jeffsar - :hugs:

I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope everything works out. This is what makes me so nervous about early scans... maybe you are right that it is just too early or maybe the dating is wrong. Don't lose hope just yet, try to stay positive and see what next week brings. Maybe a good time for a long bath and good book. FXed for you!!!


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun, i am just gutted. not sure what to do just now, keep bursting into tears. x


----------



## Tasha360

i think the list is right now if ive got anyone wrong or missed you off just let me know, there are so many posts to read

smeej- i changed you to the 14th last night it that right hun? 

xx


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy said:


> I have been craving lemonade, the real tart kind too. Typing this is making my mouth water...haha!
> 
> My numbers came back good from 988 (5w) to 1695 (5w+2) the doc said that was great so I went ahead and scheduled my first u/s for 9/15, I'll be 10 weeks then.
> 
> Chelsea-really cute tops!
> 
> I have a lot of maternity clothes from my first pregnancy but I was pregnant most of the summer so I am gonna need some cold weather maternity clothes, I love an excuse to shop. Although I have no idea how cold it gets here. I was here for a week in Feb. and it was in the 70's so who knows.

ncmommy - yes, believe it or not, it will get cold in NorCal this winter. You'll see. Probably not as cold as some parts of the country, but you'll need some warm sweaters and jackets. I lived up there for a while and there are the most beautiful falls, miss the leaves changing color and the wind blowing them around. In SoCal we don't get as much of that, but it still can get chilly. (But we have amazing beaches where you can actually go in the water, so that's why I'm here now...)


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...
> 
> ill be having mine at russells hall too! My experience there when i had Jaimee was god but when i had Demi in April it was terrible. As soon as i had given birth they made me get up and shower because they needed the room, then i got put onto a ward because they were so full. I had no sheets or pillow on my bed and they couldnt find any. The woman next to me had had a section so couldnt get up. She kept pressing the buzzer but nobody came and her baby was chocking on flemy sick so i had to run and help and still nobody came. Im so glad i went home the same day!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

didnt realise there was any wards in russells i thought it was all private rooms, if i hadnt had a section i would have wanted to be out the same day anyway because of hospital bugs etc.

my sil's mum put down i was her neice on my notes and they couldnt do enough for me, i've never heard anything bad only positive things,

i hated my mw though she kept tutting at me while i was trying to feed and only gave me ten minutes to decide what to do over rhys's tongue tie as she was in a rush, so i did spend the afternoon in tears but the staff were very good. spose how busy it was, 
so glad i have a different mw this time


----------



## JazzyCat

jeffsar - *big hugs to you* - you have to let the tears flow... there is nothing that can prepare you for that kind of news. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## smeej

animalcracker said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself and say hello. I am 38 years old and I am expecting my first child April 15th. I am currently just shy of 5 weeks pregnant (4 weeks 6 days).
> 
> It is nice to be here!:happydance: I will admit I am very nervous and anxious because of my advanced medical age. I don't know what to expect. I have never been pregnant before. Wish me luck!:hugs:

hey, I'll be 38 in 3 weeks and expecting my 1st on 14th April :)

Exciting but scary stuff isn't it ! Let's both wish for a healthy happy outcome :)

xx


----------



## Tasha360

helen the ward they put us all on was supposed to be a triage ward, you know the ones they check you on before they put you in a room. I think it was so bad because they were rushed off their feet, it was fine when i had jaimee and i had my own room for the 3 days i spent there xx


----------



## laura3103

Tasha360 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...
> 
> ill be having mine at russells hall too! My experience there when i had Jaimee was god but when i had Demi in April it was terrible. As soon as i had given birth they made me get up and shower because they needed the room, then i got put onto a ward because they were so full. I had no sheets or pillow on my bed and they couldnt find any. The woman next to me had had a section so couldnt get up. She kept pressing the buzzer but nobody came and her baby was chocking on flemy sick so i had to run and help and still nobody came. Im so glad i went home the same day!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

oh my i will be going to russells hall as well i had a lovely experience there but they kicked me out 10 hours after i had gertie (i was glad to get home)

I'm starting to get worried now that we all go into labour the same time and there are no bed avalible lol.


----------



## ncmommy

JazzyCat said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> I have been craving lemonade, the real tart kind too. Typing this is making my mouth water...haha!
> 
> My numbers came back good from 988 (5w) to 1695 (5w+2) the doc said that was great so I went ahead and scheduled my first u/s for 9/15, I'll be 10 weeks then.
> 
> Chelsea-really cute tops!
> 
> I have a lot of maternity clothes from my first pregnancy but I was pregnant most of the summer so I am gonna need some cold weather maternity clothes, I love an excuse to shop. Although I have no idea how cold it gets here. I was here for a week in Feb. and it was in the 70's so who knows.
> 
> ncmommy - yes, believe it or not, it will get cold in NorCal this winter. You'll see. Probably not as cold as some parts of the country, but you'll need some warm sweaters and jackets. I lived up there for a while and there are the most beautiful falls, miss the leaves changing color and the wind blowing them around. In SoCal we don't get as much of that, but it still can get chilly. (But we have amazing beaches where you can actually go in the water, so that's why I'm here now...)Click to expand...

Yeah, I really miss the beaches. We moved here from NC, where they have awesome beaches. I was born and raised in D.C. so I am use to cold winters and hot and humid summers, so the weather here is so nice to me! Everyone here is complaining about the heat coming this next week and I just laugh. I think it is like 106 today with the humidity where I moved from in NC. I was pregnant with my first during those hot and humid summers, it was miserable!


----------



## loopy82

I got my bfp two days ago and went to see the doctor today, have been given a due date of April 17th :happydance:


----------



## smeej

jeffsar said:


> thanks hun, don't feel very hopeful though x

keeping everything crossed for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## needafriend

Good day Girls....Just got my third beta's back. 14 DPO (yesterday). I am so happy and excited. 
10 DPO level 13
12 DPO level 57
14 DPO level 180

Just had to share. Hope everyone is healthy and doing fantastic!!


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...
> 
> ill be having mine at russells hall too! My experience there when i had Jaimee was god but when i had Demi in April it was terrible. As soon as i had given birth they made me get up and shower because they needed the room, then i got put onto a ward because they were so full. I had no sheets or pillow on my bed and they couldnt find any. The woman next to me had had a section so couldnt get up. She kept pressing the buzzer but nobody came and her baby was chocking on flemy sick so i had to run and help and still nobody came. Im so glad i went home the same day!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh my i will be going to russells hall as well i had a lovely experience there but they kicked me out 10 hours after i had gertie (i was glad to get home)
> 
> I'm starting to get worried now that we all go into labour the same time and there are no bed avalible lol.Click to expand...

your little girl is so adorable!

I'm thinking that too haha there's so many of us! x


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy - I know, California really has fantastic weather. Hard for me b/c I was born here and now it's hard to imagine living anywhere else. I just love this state!!! You will have to try to make a trip over to Point Reyes in the North Bay, it is so beautiful. The beach just runs on for miles. Beautiful lighthouse and sea life. Water is cold of course, but you will have to make the trek since you are not that far. Probably 3 hours from Sacramento, tops.


----------



## helen1234

Gemie said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake1979 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbie Sweetpeas :)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my 3+ on my CB digi today at 4w4d (20dpo), I'm hoping this is a good sign as last time round when I had my ectopic in April, I didn't get to that point till 8w2d - so I'm hoping this bubs is in the right place and is going to be sticky...
> 
> Can't help but stress. Am trying to get a scan next week from my GP to hopefully put my mind at rest.
> 
> When did others get their 3+ digi?
> 
> Oh bugger :( Thats scared me now.
> 
> I've only just got my 2-3 and I'm 5 weeks today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry your going up, plus my doc says that everyone can be different and if she had a £1 for everyone that came in saying the test should say later she'd be rich
> 
> by the calendar i should be 7 wks tomorrow but i'm more 5-6 i think, and only got a 2-3 just.
> 
> going to be so funny, if we're all at russells in the same ward together :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :thumbup: I'll try to worry less!
> 
> I know lmao. My doc asked me the other day when I want to give birth and have shared care (Russells hall or Sandwell) I chose Russells hall b/c of the new baby unit. I've not seen it yet but I hear it's lovely. xxClick to expand...
> 
> how new is the baby unit, i had rhys there 19 months ago, they are lovely staff my sil's mum is receptionist of the unit too.
> i love the en-suite rooms, only downside is there's no tv's so will be taking dvd player and lots of dvd's this time.
> 
> i was going to have a water birth last time, the room is massive. but will be having planned c-section this time.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not actually that 'new' It's just I had ds 14 years ago at wordsley so it'll be new for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo there's 14 yrs yrs between rhys and rosie, cant believe i'll have one leaving school as ones coming into the world.Click to expand...
> 
> ill be having mine at russells hall too! My experience there when i had Jaimee was god but when i had Demi in April it was terrible. As soon as i had given birth they made me get up and shower because they needed the room, then i got put onto a ward because they were so full. I had no sheets or pillow on my bed and they couldnt find any. The woman next to me had had a section so couldnt get up. She kept pressing the buzzer but nobody came and her baby was chocking on flemy sick so i had to run and help and still nobody came. Im so glad i went home the same day!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh my i will be going to russells hall as well i had a lovely experience there but they kicked me out 10 hours after i had gertie (i was glad to get home)
> 
> I'm starting to get worried now that we all go into labour the same time and there are no bed avalible lol.Click to expand...
> 
> your little girl is so adorable!
> 
> I'm thinking that too haha there's so many of us! xClick to expand...

as long as they put us in the ward then we'll be ok lol, we'll be fine, its good really if they're letting you home, means baby is well and healthy which is a good thing,


----------



## ncmommy

jeffsar- I'm so sorry to hear about your appt. Try not to lose all hope just yet. I have a friend that was in the exact same situation as you and her pregnancy went on and she had a healthy baby girl. I hope you are able to get through this coming week w/o stressing too much, but I know that will be hard. I'll have everything crossed for you!


----------



## ncmommy

JazzyCat said:


> ncmommy - I know, California really has fantastic weather. Hard for me b/c I was born here and now it's hard to imagine living anywhere else. I just love this state!!! You will have to try to make a trip over to Point Reyes in the North Bay, it is so beautiful. The beach just runs on for miles. Beautiful lighthouse and sea life. Water is cold of course, but you will have to make the trek since you are not that far. Probably 3 hours from Sacramento, tops.

I'll look into Point Reyes, thanks! My mom will be visiting next month so DH and I are planning to go away for a few days just the 2 of us and are not sure where to go. We live close to Lake Tahoe but I'm a beach girl!


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy - you also might consider going to Santa Cruz, that's in the South Bay, really fun, beach town with a boardwalk, etc. That would be fun for a couple's retreat.... Or, if you are in for a bit longer of a drive, Monterey is the most beautiful area around, I think. You could stay a weekend there and go to the aquarium, unlike any other in the world. Great beaches nearby and hikes to waterfalls, one of my favorite parts of Northern California.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I may be a sweet pea :cloud9: 27th I think. I can't say for sure yet but based on my LMP and OV dates 27th seems to be the day :thumbup: 

Hellooo everyone btw :hi: xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Welcome Mrs. Band!!! Congrats on your BFP! Wow 27th... we are almost at the end of April now! Soon we won't be getting as many new BFPs... for now, the group is still growing!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi to all the new :bfp: 

I've got mu appointment through for the fetal medicine unit it's on the 23rd sept I will be 12+2


----------



## Tasha360

ok girls a bit worried now. Ive had no symptoms at all today which i thought was a bit strange so ive tested and the line isnt as dark as the control now :-( xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Today is my first doc visit... have no clue what they will do or not do. Probably will get a bit of the standard BMI is not perfect lecture. Not expecting a scan for many weeks still, we'll see. Hopefully I can get some answers about the extra vitamins I have stopped (iron) and feel I should continue taking. Do you all think I should take in the vitamins I am currently taking, prenatals & few extras like calcium just so they can be sure everything looks good?

I'm confused about dates for scans b/c my sister had one at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks (in the US) but according to my insurance's website they say probably not until 20 weeks.... wow, that seems like a long wait, but I don't want a scan too early that might stress me out, when everything seems okay. What do you all think? Is 20 weeks just way too long to wait before making sure everything looks good? Should I bug them for one earlier?


----------



## peakydon

Hey peeps can I join you. :flower: 

My EDD by LMP is the 6th :happydance: this could well change though because up until a week and a half ago it was :BFN: and I'd given up testing and was waiting for :witch: :dohh:

Wishing all April Sweet Peas a h&h 9 months :flower:


----------



## JazzyCat

Welcome peaky!! Congrats! :crib:


----------



## UkCath

JazzyCat said:



> Today is my first doc visit... have no clue what they will do or not do. Probably will get a bit of the standard BMI is not perfect lecture. Not expecting a scan for many weeks still, we'll see. Hopefully I can get some answers about the extra vitamins I have stopped (iron) and feel I should continue taking. Do you all think I should take in the vitamins I am currently taking, prenatals & few extras like calcium just so they can be sure everything looks good?
> 
> I'm confused about dates for scans b/c my sister had one at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks (in the US) but according to my insurance's website they say probably not until 20 weeks.... wow, that seems like a long wait, but I don't want a scan too early that might stress me out, when everything seems okay. What do you all think? Is 20 weeks just way too long to wait before making sure everything looks good? Should I bug them for one earlier?

In the UK we have one at 12 weeks and 20 weeks on the NHS... waiting 20 weeks does seem like a very long time.


----------



## ncmommy

JazzyCat said:


> Today is my first doc visit... have no clue what they will do or not do. Probably will get a bit of the standard BMI is not perfect lecture. Not expecting a scan for many weeks still, we'll see. Hopefully I can get some answers about the extra vitamins I have stopped (iron) and feel I should continue taking. Do you all think I should take in the vitamins I am currently taking, prenatals & few extras like calcium just so they can be sure everything looks good?
> 
> I'm confused about dates for scans b/c my sister had one at 6 weeks and one at 8 weeks (in the US) but according to my insurance's website they say probably not until 20 weeks.... wow, that seems like a long wait, but I don't want a scan too early that might stress me out, when everything seems okay. What do you all think? Is 20 weeks just way too long to wait before making sure everything looks good? Should I bug them for one earlier?

Yes, 20 weeks is a long time to wait for an u/s in the US. I think most doctors do the first between 8-10 weeks. My first is when I will be 10 weeks but when I was in NC I went at 8 weeks with my daughter, just depends on what practice you go to. I'm sure the doc will talk to you today about when your first u/s will be. The 20 week one is when you will find out the sex (if you want to) and they do a lot of measuring to make sure all is ok. When I had my daughter the 20 week one was the last one I got so I only had 2 u/s that whole pregnancy.

I would def. have a list of all the vitamins you are currently taking so the doc can tell you what to take and what not to take. I always had a big problems with prenatals so I take 2 Flinestones chewables w/iron and an extra folic acid. They will usually give you a bunch of samples of prenatals. Good luck today.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I think I'm actually EDD 28th April :wacko: xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> ok girls a bit worried now. Ive had no symptoms at all today which i thought was a bit strange so ive tested and the line isnt as dark as the control now :-( xx

Don't worry hun, I had exactly the same 2 days ago. Let's just say it was the calm before the storm as MS hit me today and my bbs have been so sore in the evenings especially. (I actually kinda like it as it reassures me slightly!)

My FMU tests for some reason come back lighter than afternoon pee. I didn't go to the loo for maybe 2.5hrs this afternoon, did a test and it was darker than yesterdays FMU test.
I reckon if you've got a few ICs lying around, try one tomorrow afternoon after holding your pee for a couple hours or so. :thumbup:
I did hear that this happens after a while as the placenta takes over but didn't think it'd be THIS soon...


----------



## jeffsar

thanks for all your support girls, not sure what to think right now but it's good to know i can vent to you lot.

i posted a thread on second tri and a few girls replied saying they were asked to decide at 7, 8 wks due to no fetal pole, and they are now 20 weeks, so i guess there is still some hope. 

what niggles me though, is that i haven't felt good about this preg. from right at the begining; i never felt so negative when preg. with Taylor. jsut wonder if my body knew all along........

someone please tell me a joke or something to snap me out of my misery tonight!! x


----------



## kirsty3

I'm 2 April too apparently (getting my head round it still!)


----------



## lousielou

Huge hugs Jeffsar :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having to play the waiting game - but it sounds really reassuing about the other girls in 2nd tri. xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy - thank you for the advice and detailed reply, as this is my first, I am a bit lost when it comes to knowing what to expect. I guess you are right that I will know more after tonight. Just meeting with GP not OBGYN b/c that was the only option I was given at this point.

jeffsar - hang in there hun, I have also heard of plenty of misdiagnoses early on that turn out just fine... remind yourself that your sac has grown drastically, so something is happening in there and headed in the right direction!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats kirsty - it does take a week or two to fully sink in!! :)


----------



## jeffsar

JazzyCat said:


> ncmommy - thank you for the advice and detailed reply, as this is my first, I am a bit lost when it comes to knowing what to expect. I guess you are right that I will know more after tonight. Just meeting with GP not OBGYN b/c that was the only option I was given at this point.
> 
> jeffsar - hang in there hun, I have also heard of plenty of misdiagnoses early on that turn out just fine... remind yourself that your sac has grown drastically, so something is happening in there and headed in the right direction!!

i know hun, that's what i was focusing on, but then i STUPIDLY googled it, and an article on blighted ovums came up so of course now i am thinking it's that. 

on another + note though, wiki answers say fetal pole sometimes takes 8-9 weeks to be seen........

oh, who knows!! x:cry:


----------



## JazzyCat

I am staying positive for you!!!! Seems like you can't rely on these early scans too much. Stay strong!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

2


ms_manduhh said:


> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.

I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!


----------



## jeffsar

girls, i'm going to sign off early tonight, my emotions are all over the place and i just want to rest, have a good night and i'll speak soon x


----------



## JazzyCat

reedsgirl - that is so exciting!! Keep us posted!!! Wouldn't that be fun?!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Jazzycat. I am relieved to be honest. I was going to be happy with levels in the 1500s but I never thought 4165!! I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :)


Jeffsar I just read back and I will be praying for you dear.


----------



## JazzyCat

reedsgirl - def. sounds like something big going on in there! The suspense must be driving you bonkers.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It is. I have been so anxious. I have been so scared and nervous cause I have had 3mcs. But I think whenn my body figured it out again it went into high gear!! LOL


----------



## madcatwoman

Has anyone been reading these(on the site where you get the baby developement tickers)??, ive read up to the 12 week mark, so much information and really interesting!

_*Fetal development in pregnancy week 4*: embryo in first month By the end of this week the round and pointy ends of your little pear-shaped baby will be slightly more exaggerated and their body will look more like that of a miniature manatee. Despite your baby not looking particularly human without any eyes, ears or mouth, the earliest developments of what will become the larynx, internal ear, and eye lens are already forming, although youd have to be a trained expert to recognize them for what theyre going to be in the future. Likewise, tiny bumps are forming on your little embryo which will eventually be their cute little arms, elbows, fingers, legs, knees and toes. Whats more your little swimmer will have a teeny tiny tail by the end of this week-- but dont worry, its just the end of their developing spinal cord! A microscopic photo would reveal what seems to be their vertebrae filling out the spine and tail. Although they arent bones yet, but rather, the bone seeds that will give rise to your baby's tiny vertebrae, ribs and sternum.



And how's mom doing? This week is not unlike the previous weeks; your pregnancy symptoms may be increasing, as expected. In fact, the earliest symptoms of morning sickness may set in for some women at this time. The not-so-lovely symptoms run the normal flu gamut including: nausea and vomiting. Although this typically the whole reason for morning sickness: to clear your system of any toxic food by-products whichalthough fine for your adult stomach, could cause considerable harm to your babys newly forming digestive tract and other body systems occurs in the morning and resolves itself by midday, morning sickness can come at any time, day or night, sofor some of you, youll just have to make frequent stops throughout the day to kneel before the porcelain throne. In general, most pregnant women dont experience morning sickness until their sixth week, but it never hurts to know what vomit-y fate may be awaiting you.

Morning sickness is due to several changes that are taking place in your body. First, you are now pumping out significantly larger amounts of estrogen and progesterone than normal, and your body is not used to this. Interactions between the hormones and your stomach result in the less-than-wonderful nausea. Also, your GI-tract is much more sensitive and some doctors theorize that this sensitivity is potentially the whole reason for morning sickness: to clear your system of any toxic food by-products whichalthough fine for your adult stomach, could cause considerable harm to your babys newly forming digestive tract and other body systems . If it helps, you could always think of the morning sickness as a baby-facilitated body cleanse._


----------



## chelseaharvey

How come & how are you ladies having levels checked?


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!

Ya know Reedsgirl, when you first wrote me that you went from 33 or 222, I was already wondering if you were going to have twins but didn't want to say anything until you had your third blood draw. Now I'm convinced!!!!! :happydance: 

I had my third drawn on Wednesday and we went from 47, to 184, to 458. So far one healthy developing baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

chelseaharvey said:


> How come & how are you ladies having levels checked?

The States haven't started government health care....YET. Seriously, that's the difference.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

chelseaharvey said:


> How come & how are you ladies having levels checked?

I am also getting my levels checked cause I am high risk. I have had 3 early mcs. I have also had a tubal reversal. So this pregnancy will be watched closely.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

dietrad said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!
> 
> Ya know Reedsgirl, when you first wrote me that you went from 33 or 222, I was already wondering if you were going to have twins but didn't want to say anything until you had your third blood draw. Now I'm convinced!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I had my third drawn on Wednesday and we went from 47, to 184, to 458. So far one healthy developing baby! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Woohoo! I am so happy for you as well. :happydance: Your only 3 days behind me as well!


----------



## CrazyBird

Wow this thread moves so quick. Anyone else feeling nauseous for most of the day? Im 6 wks today and the nausea is almost non stop. 

Cant wait to get to the 12 week mark so we can tell everyone, just hope my 7 week scan goes well next week, feeling kinda nervous.


----------



## CrazyBird

oh no how come my ticker didn't work? I must be so dumb lol


----------



## JazzyCat

Uh oh, you are scaring me, I hit the big 6 week mark tomorrow. Today I'm feeling okay... we'll see. Guess I do feel lazy, but it's Friday...


----------



## ncmommy

chelseaharvey said:


> How come & how are you ladies having levels checked?


I've had mine checked cause I have had 2 previous m/cs and had some spotting.

reedsgirl-muliples, how exciting! Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## Gemie

CrazyBird said:


> oh no how come my ticker didn't work? I must be so dumb lol

Have you made sure you copied the bb code? xx


----------



## preggo1979

chelsea- I have had my beta's and an early ultrasound because of having to go through fertility treatments. Becuase most of those people are at higher risk they do more monitoring earlier.

I just wanted to add for myself. I'm still not sleeping. I'm very very tired, but sleeping for only three hours at a time and then waking and tossing and turning. I am also having really low abdominal pain which kind of feels more like I've done too many sit ups and its bloaty. I am 7 weeks today and hoping things are still going well. No nausea for me, but the occasional sore nipples. 10 more days until my ultrasound and hoping we'll see a heartbeat


----------



## CrazyBird

i copied the code into the signature box?


----------



## Gemie

Sometimes there's more than 1 code for different forums it has to be the bb code for this forum. x


----------



## JazzyCat

CrazyBird - What I did was try all the differnent codes they would give for message board sites, then you can hit preview and see if it works before saving it.


----------



## CrazyBird

Ah think i have done it - Thanks for your help x


----------



## Tasha360

evening girls, whats everyone up to tonight? im just watching corra then its big brother eviction lol, im so sad oh and ive ordered a chinese yummmm xx


----------



## CrazyBird

I will also be watching BB, might as well as it's the last one. I haven't had dinner yet, probably make me feel better if i eat. Mmm chinese sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha360

CrazyBird said:


> I will also be watching BB, might as well as it's the last one. I haven't had dinner yet, probably make me feel better if i eat. Mmm chinese sounds good :thumbup:

yeah well i havent felt sick all day and now ive ordered tea i feel sick. hope i can stomach it xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Another one watching BB

Who do you think will go tonight


----------



## CrazyBird

I'm hoping Jo will go, hope Sam doesn't go as he is quite entertaining :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I'm not finished work yet , :hugs: to all who need them xx

I hope jo goes on bb , but I kinda like the US one better x


----------



## ncmommy

I LOVE BB, well the US one :) It is one of the few shows that my DH will watch with me. Enjoy your evening ladies!


----------



## Gemie

I love BB! Jo needs to go tonight!


----------



## nadira037

CrazyBird said:


> Wow this thread moves so quick. Anyone else feeling nauseous for most of the day? Im 6 wks today and the nausea is almost non stop.
> 
> Cant wait to get to the 12 week mark so we can tell everyone, just hope my 7 week scan goes well next week, feeling kinda nervous.

I'm six weeks today too. I don't have any ms but we are waiting to tell most of our friends and family till after first trimester also. And I have my appt next week on thursday just one day shy of 7 weeks and I am hoping that everything looks fine as well.


----------



## Tasha360

yeah i think jo will go too. I wish it was sammy though he so does my head in grrrr. only managed a few folk fulls of my tea too :-( glad to be feeling sick again though! xx


----------



## Gemie

Aww I really like Sammy and I cried when he was crying tonight. He was so hurt by John James the prick! :grr:


----------



## bernina

Congratulations and welcome to the new BFP's! *MadCatWoman*, you're due on my birthday!!!

*Jeffsar*, I'm so sorry that you have to go through the scans without a conclusive answer. Just remember that the little one is growing. I know these next days will be hard but please know that we're all here for you no matter what. In my obsessive reading on this board I've heard countless stories of women going through very similar things. Sounds like you found quite a few over in 2nd tri. 

*Tasha*, it sounds like your sickness is back and that's a great sign. Never thought I'd be wishing this for someone, but I hope it continues (mildly) for you!

I had my scan today at 6 weeks and they saw a heartbeat!!! Dr said heartbeat was nice and strong and that everything looks good. I was in total shock. With all the brown sludge that's been coming out of me lately I thought for sure I was miscarrying. I know I'm not out of the woods yet but this is the first time I've ever seen a heartbeat. It was amazing. 

Dr is so nice and said I can go in for weekly scans if it would help reassure me. He also said his offices are open 7 days a week and I can go in anytime I want. I wish I would have known that last week when I went to urgent care!

I also wanted to pass on what he told me about spotting. As we've all read (and many experienced) spotting is very common in early pregnancy. He said at least 1 in 4 women undergoing fertility treatments will spot since the uterine lining has been built up so thick from the extra hormones. He said that's probably what's happening with me. 

Introducing our little crumb snatcher at 6 weeks (little white bean in lower right corner of black sac).
 



Attached Files:







Crumb Snatcher 6 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## preggo1979

did anyone read my post? or agree or disagree


----------



## bernina

Hi Preggo1979. I'm sorry I must have missed the post, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## DanaBump

jeffsar said:


> thanks hun, don't feel very hopeful though x

do not EVER loose hope. the nurses told my one of my good friends she lost her baby real early, and now has a healthy 3 mo old lil boy.

hang in there!


----------



## JakesMummy

Bernina - Ahh great news to see a heartbeat!!! I am going to my gp to confirm pregnancy on Tuesday. By then Ill be 5+6 weeks pregnant..so hopefully 2 weeks until reassurance scan.

I had a missed M/C back in April, and the Gynaecologist said my hospital will do a reassurance scan after 1 miscarriage. At first, I wasn;t sure as lost LO at 8 weeks 4 days and heard heartbeat before then, but on the other hand, I will worry all the way to 12 weeks.

No symptoms really, apart from sore boobs and tiredness!! Wow, I am napping every day!!


----------



## helen1234

thats brilliant new bernina :happydance:


----------



## ncmommy

What great news bernina!!!!!


----------



## DanaBump

hello all, hope you are all well. 

i don't want to jinx it, but this preggy i just have a sense of calm where as the last one every moment was worried about m/cing. i just think it's all going to be OK which is making everything that much easier on the waiting end.

first blood draw mon 89, second wed 250 almost tripple! one more next wed and we're starting first appts ect. 

i really want a little girl, not just because they're so darn fun to dress up but my gma passed away this year and we're naming it after her. tho right now i'll just take a healthy baby <3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dana numbers are looking good. :)

I got my 20dpo today and there were 4165. My first set was 33 then 222 and now 4165 in a week!! Dr sees me next thursday and there is a chance there is 2 in there!!:)


----------



## bernina

ReedsGirl that is crazy!!! I can't believe your numbers. I'm sorry I know you told me this before, but were you on fertility drugs? I had 3-4 mature follicles and was worried about multiples (not that it's a bad thing, I just am not sure I can handle 2!) and found out at my scan that there is just one lovely little one in there.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Dana numbers are looking good. :)
> 
> I got my 20dpo today and there were 4165. My first set was 33 then 222 and now 4165 in a week!! Dr sees me next thursday and there is a chance there is 2 in there!!:)

thank you! i'm just confident this is going to be the one.

wow. how long between the 1st and 2nd, i only had 48 hrs. i think she planted on the right side cuz that's where all the "pain" is. mild cramping tells me she's growing and lower back pain too. i tilt rather far back so i might as well get used to the back pain. i'll take it all tho! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> ReedsGirl that is crazy!!! I can't believe your numbers. I'm sorry I know you told me this before, but were you on fertility drugs? I had 3-4 mature follicles and was worried about multiples (not that it's a bad thing, I just am not sure I can handle 2!) and found out at my scan that there is just one lovely little one in there.

I wasn't on anything this cycle but prenantal, B6 and 81mg baby aspirin. I did my last cycle of clomid in Jan this year but it didn't work for me. I am lucky I have older kids that csan help. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Dana numbers are looking good. :)
> 
> I got my 20dpo today and there were 4165. My first set was 33 then 222 and now 4165 in a week!! Dr sees me next thursday and there is a chance there is 2 in there!!:)
> 
> thank you! i'm just confident this is going to be the one.
> 
> wow. how long between the 1st and 2nd, i only had 48 hrs. i think she planted on the right side cuz that's where all the "pain" is. mild cramping tells me she's growing and lower back pain too. i tilt rather far back so i might as well get used to the back pain. i'll take it all tho! :happydance:Click to expand...


There was 3 days between first and second and a week between the second and third. :)


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Dana numbers are looking good. :)
> 
> I got my 20dpo today and there were 4165. My first set was 33 then 222 and now 4165 in a week!! Dr sees me next thursday and there is a chance there is 2 in there!!:)
> 
> thank you! i'm just confident this is going to be the one.
> 
> wow. how long between the 1st and 2nd, i only had 48 hrs. i think she planted on the right side cuz that's where all the "pain" is. mild cramping tells me she's growing and lower back pain too. i tilt rather far back so i might as well get used to the back pain. i'll take it all tho! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was 3 days between first and second and a week between the second and third. :)Click to expand...


wow yeah. we're both looking great. feels good after all the heartache


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep we are all blessed!


----------



## hanelei

peakydon said:


> Hey peeps can I join you. :flower:
> 
> My EDD by LMP is the 6th :happydance: this could well change though because up until a week and a half ago it was :BFN: and I'd given up testing and was waiting for :witch: :dohh:
> 
> Wishing all April Sweet Peas a h&h 9 months :flower:

Welcome peakydon and congratulations! I'm probably due on the 6th too :hi:


----------



## Tina_TTC2

I couldn't remember if I posted here yet, so searched the thread. I think I kept avoiding it, not knowing how things were going for my little bean. Things are still a bit of a risk, but at least we have seen the heartbeat - so for now I am staying positive and POSTING HERE! my due date is april 7th, 2011!!!


YEAH!!!! Oh.. and exhaustion took hold tonight when I was reading to my daughter (2.5) she was on my lap - oh and I wasn't reading to her - I was SUPPOSED to be, but I kept falling asleep while she was kind of looking at her book. she kept taking the side of my face and pushing my head to an upright position since it was nodding off. We kept giggling. She said to me "Mommys tired. mommy needs to go to bed" I asked her if she wanted me to get Daddy to come and rock/read with her, and she kept saying no. So I asked her if we could turn out the lights and just snuggle for a bit - she said "Yes" and we turned all of but her nightlight and rocked while listening to her Barry manilow CD. This CD has played every night for her for the past year at least -so she sat there and started singing the songs to me - oh SO CUTE!! 

Gosh kids are so awesome. We are so blessed!!

Tina


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tina how you doing? I lost the hcg thread but was hoping your levels went up. Mine went to 4165 at 20dpo. Thinking there is 2 in there! See the doc next thursday!


----------



## Tina_TTC2

HI !! a lot has happened in the past 2 days - the details are here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/390635-scan-few-hours-feeling-particularly-down-update-had-scan.html

The update is on page 2... 

the short of it is - i had a scan yesterday and the dates are on target AND we saw a HEART BEAT!...

Thanks for asking :)

Tina


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is so awesome!! I am so happy for you


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- didn't get a chance to get on this morning so I'm probably going to hav a lot of catching up to do- especially since I am leaving first thing in the morning for a weekend at the river. 
I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## needafriend

Any one experiencing upper thigh cramps?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning girls,

How's everyone today xx


----------



## MissFox

Pinksnowball- GOODNIGHT! LOL! I'm just about to head to bed as it's almost 11pm here. Have a great day and I'll probably pop in in about 6 hours. !!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awww my cousin had a lil boy overnight! That's 3 boys and no girl in the new generation of our family so I'd put money on mine being a girl!!


----------



## camerashy

morning girls and glad the scan went well tina ;)


needafriend----- sorry im not experiencing that at the mo 

well woke up this morning , had a shower was fine went to the kitchen ....and omg i cud smell everything x100 lol 
was like im fine.....only felt a lil queasy tbh.......had a cuppa tea......and with like 20 mins the tea came straight back up ....yuck lol

but!!! am kinda glad in a weird way .....means pregnancy is doing fine :)

hafta say feel fine now :) if its just lil bits of sickness like that ....i can handle it ;)


----------



## jenwigan

how is every 1 today, kinda getting worried now all symptoms have completely dissapeard!! i only had the sore boobs and a bot of tiredness but everything has gone! going to take another test today xx


----------



## caro103

hiya girls, tina we have the same due date :), glad everything is going well so far hun!

jen I feel the same today, symtoms seem to have gone a little but was feeling sick yesterday! fx'ed everything is just fine for us! xx

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## smeej

morning All,

how are we all feeling today?

My bbs are getting ridiculously huge already - I'm a 38 G normally and I'm bursting out my bras :o - i'm going to end up toppling over at this rate! I hate my mahoosive boobs normally - but I guess it's all a good sign! My nipples are also becoming very sensitive and i still have a bloated tummy.

No m/s though - which does worry me a little - but not everybody seems to have it? Also the cramping/twinges seem to have lessened , so i hope that's not a bad sign? However, tiredness is quite overwhelming.

Hoping and praying for the little bean to be a sticky one! Just feel so paranoid!! 

Anyway, DH is cooking me a lovely breakfast of bacon, scrambled egg and beans - so i should enjoy it while i can! :) no doubt i'll need a little snooze afterwards too :)

Also, the rain seems to have subsided a little, so i hope it brightens up :)

Have a lovely Saturday everyone

xx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

well, I'm thinking the nausea is about to hit me full on!
Have been a little worried as it's been so bad in my last two pg's from the time of finding out til about 24 weeks and then again from about 33 weeks onwards, had nothing so far this time but I'm starting to get little waves of it! Holding off til monday to do my next clearblue digi - hoping for my 3+, I'll be 5+3 by then, booked my midwife booking appointment yesterday for 31st Aug, will be 7+4, can't believe I will be almost 8 weeks pg when the kids go back to school.
MIL phoned this morning to let me know one of her best friends is going to become a grandmother for the first time in January, was dying to say she wasn't the only one who was about to become a grandmother (again!)


----------



## wisdom

Hi - I don't post very often - usually lurking but boy does this thread move!!! Anyways, I am almost 6 weeks along but I don't feel very pregnant. At around 4-5 weeks the only symptom I seemed to have was sore nipples (sorry tmi!) and some period-like cramping. At the beginning of week 5 I then had diarrhea with cramping for 3 days after which I noticed that my nipples didn't feel as sore as before - is this normal? I am currently feeling a bit bloated but this may be down to having just eaten a bacon bagel within the last hour or so... I guess I'm just worried about my lack of pg symptons- I had a miscarriage in a previous pregnancy (I had one little madam afterwards tg) Unfortunately my first scan is not until the 7th October so I have a bit of a wait. On asking my gp re the possibility of an early scan, he said that he did not see the point of having an early one and I should wait cos if I was to miscarry again, the scan would not make much difference to the outcome!!! My oh has suggested that, for my own piece of mind, that we could schedule an early scan privately so make look into that but will try to hold off until I'm 9/10 weeks gone.


----------



## lousielou

I'm a teeny bit sleep, but other than that, I feel fantastic! I can't remember how I felt this early on when I was pregnant with my son - I didn't really have MS though, just a bit sicky feeling now and then. 

I'm keeping away from CB digi's :)


----------



## lousielou

I meant 'I'm a teeny bit sleepy' - I don't feel pregnant yet either Wisdom, but I'm not worried. I'm sure it'll hit us head on sooner or later! :D


----------



## gertrude

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Holding off til monday to do my next clearblue digi - hoping for my 3+, I'll be 5+3 by then,

I did another CBDigi hoping for my 3+ but it is still 2-3 (I was 5+2 yesterday)

Going to wait until Monday too. I did another type of test and my line showing I was pregnant was visible as soon as the liquid passed over it (before the control line) so I'm sure things are progressing OK and that the Digi is just out slightly.

I haven't got a date for the MW yet, she'll ring me at some point for a home visit.

I still can feel an ache in my uterus, it's not cramping as such just an ache (stretching?) and every other day or so I get waves of nausea/gribblyness. It's my nipples that are so sore that's doing my head in. I can't dry myself after a shower as if the towel goes near them it's like they've been electrocuted :shock:

And I could sleep for England. I'm not tired or exhausted but can fall asleep at the mere mention of the word sleep :blush:

How the hell am I going to last until my scan! This last week has gone SO slowly it's just not funny - another 8 weeks :shrug: how will I get through that!!!!


----------



## JaneyRetro

Due April the 9th! :D


----------



## karik3

Hey Ladies!! I am so happy to join you here I think I will be due April 19th but my first drs appointment is the 17th Im so so so excited. I havent really had any symptoms but a headache and some cramping. This is our second and i am scared of a mc or an eptopic but I think that is just fault for googling. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## chittychis

Oh, oh add me please! 11th April. Thank you and congrats to you all xx


----------



## poppymist

Hi ya got bfp this morning faint but there, should be due between the 25th/30th April 2011 can you add me please x


----------



## Tigerlilies

needafriend said:


> Any one experiencing upper thigh cramps?

Hi, I have gotten some muscle tightening in my one quad when I walk my dog in the mornings, was a little worried about low potassium levels and since I don't care for bananas all that much, I've been taking one supplement a week and it's helped!

Something that start yesterday and is still going on today that's different, is a fluttering sensation low in my abdomen, a muscle flutter like when your eye twitches. It's definitely not gas b.c it's very superficial. I guess it's the uterus changing for the pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

poppymist said:


> Hi ya got bfp this morning faint but there, should be due between the 25th/30th April 2011 can you add me please x

Congrats hun!! x


----------



## preggo1979

I just wanted to add for myself. I'm still not sleeping. I'm very very tired, but sleeping for only three hours at a time and then waking and tossing and turning. I am also having really low abdominal pain which kind of feels more like I've done too many sit ups and its bloaty. I am 7 weeks yesterday and hoping things are still going well. No nausea for me, but the occasional sore nipples. 10 more days until my ultrasound and hoping we'll see a heartbeat 
One more question I have is, anyone having diarrhea? I have read places where they have said this is due to hormones, but most of what I've read from anyone on here keeps saying they are having the complete opposite problem. Any help?


----------



## Gemie

preggo1979 said:


> I just wanted to add for myself. I'm still not sleeping. I'm very very tired, but sleeping for only three hours at a time and then waking and tossing and turning. I am also having really low abdominal pain which kind of feels more like I've done too many sit ups and its bloaty. I am 7 weeks yesterday and hoping things are still going well. No nausea for me, but the occasional sore nipples. 10 more days until my ultrasound and hoping we'll see a heartbeat
> One more question I have is, anyone having diarrhea? I have read places where they have said this is due to hormones, but most of what I've read from anyone on here keeps saying they are having the complete opposite problem. Any help?

I've posted a thread on this today lol
I've had diarrhoea since I've been preggo. I was on meds for IBS before and for insomnia (amitrypteline) but since stopping it I'm going to the loo3-4 times a day and I can't sleep!
I wouldn't change any symptom for the world but it's bloody difficult! x


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies! Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!!! It is the best feeling to see those 2 lines!

Preggo1979-the abdominal pain is probably just your uterus stretching, gotta make room for the baby. Or could be you did overdue it. I'd drink plenty of water and try to get some rest this weekend. As for the diarrhea, that was one of my early pregnancy symptoms with another pregnancy and have read it is common. Have you been taking prenatals yet? Lots of times the iron in those can help. Pregnancy hormones effect people differently, call your doc if you are worried though.

dietrad-I've had those same fluttering feelings also. That is almost what it feels like when the baby starts to kick. Makes me smile everytime I get one, but you are right just probably the body getting ready.

As for me, I feel ok this morning, just really tired. My DD is not the best sleeper so I had to get up with her a few times, at least I will be prepared when #2 comes. I'm so use to not getting any sleep anyways.

I'm getting so excited about this pregnancy, I wanna tell everyone but I know I need to wait! My mom told me yesterday that my cousin is 6 weeks pregnant so we will be due around the same time. She told the family really early. I just kept my mouth shut, plus I don't want to steal her thunder, she deserves to be the happy preggo one!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## rai

I know I'm late, but I'm just dropping over from 2nd Tri to show some love. My birthday is in April. April babies rock!! Here's sending you sticky :dust: and a safe and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Ladies and bumps! Hope everyone is having a lively saturday. I am going to be lazy all day. :) 

I don't really have any sypmtoms either. I don't remember any with my girls either so I am just going with it. I have the occassional nausea, and my bbs are tender but only in the evening. I was being a worry wart but it finally kicked in and I am going to enjoy every minute of this lack of sypmtoms! :)


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies, :wave:

I just got a very nice :bfp: this morning! The due date calculator's are saying EDD is 4/22/11. I am very excited to be joining you ladies here!! I will be calling the doctor on Monday to set up an appt. I am so excited right now!!


----------



## camishantel

ok so we all know I am a huge worrier... so I have a questions do any of you ladies know if you are taking progestrone supplement and you mc while on them will it keep you from bleeding???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats!! EnnieJennie!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> ok so we all know I am a huge worrier... so I have a questions do any of you ladies know if you are taking progestrone supplement and you mc while on them will it keep you from bleeding???

I have googled it but can't seem to find a answer. So I am not really sure but I think Berina had some spotting while she was on it. I take mine orally 2x a day. Good luck Cami I hope all is ok:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

yeah I am just a worrier and anytime my symptoms seem to fade some I get worried a little more


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I barely have any sypmtoms espically in the morning...and then as the day goes on I get some nausea and by the end of the day my bbs are sore when I take my bra off.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm the same. I had no symptoms for a couple of days. At the mo it's more like nothing in the morning apart from sensitive nipples, then nausea by late morning/midday, then sore bbs when I get undressed at night.

I had more spotting on thursday and got sent home from work. Had a huge row with DF that morning though so I'm putting all my spotting down to stress and trying to be a happy bunny from now on!!


----------



## camishantel

yeah my boobs are very sore today but BF got a little rough with them last night... I still have the constipation and nausea I think with all I have been through I just get very very worried... think it'll be better after I get to see my baby again and know she is growing and her hb is still there... and I think I might have a UTI which means I would need to go to a urgent care or ER since wouldn't be able to get in to see dr for a week... at least then maybe they could reassure me... maybe they would look at baby and stuff... hmmmmmmm


----------



## camishantel

so we are talking about this and I go in the back at work to get something and on my way back up front gagged and thought I might vomit right there... I almost would rather vomit though then have the feeling of needing to..... I just really want this baby so badly... wish I could go to the dr everyday or have a at home u/s machine and look at my baby everyday... will be so happy when I get far enough along that I can use the doppler at home... I have heard good things about Angel sounds


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is doing good today, I've been working 12 hour shifts so I'm left behind in this crazy fast growing thread! :shrug:
I talked to my doctor and I have a scan scheduled for the 26th! It seems sooo far away hopefully these next two weeks will RACE by...
I've been low on the symptoms as well, still really really tired, boobs are a little sore sometimes but seem to be growing, slight icky feelings around certain food, and smelling ALL sorts of crazy stuff... 
Hopefully I can get some sort of reassurance about this little bean soon :) 
Good luck and :hugs: girls


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami this is nerve wracking!! And after a mc I think we are the biggest worriers. I have been too


----------



## moonmama

Hi all! takes forever to read through all the new posts doesnt it!! looks like we'l soon be hitting May!

Feeling so paranoid and worried today, took a CBdigi hoping it would say 3+ but its still says 2-3 :nope: so now I'm worried that there might be a problem and I'm due to have my HCG shot today but I'm going to retest tomorrow so I can do another test first! I dont seem to be able to find anyone else who is having these injections! Its frustrating because it makes testing pointless and its hard to work out which symptoms are related to preg and which are due to jab!

Reedsgirl I see you've also had 3 mc- are you having any treatment throughout this preg? I see they are querying multips for you!! wow! 

xx:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

moonmama said:


> Hi all! takes forever to read through all the new posts doesnt it!! looks like we'l soon be hitting May!
> 
> Feeling so paranoid and worried today, took a CBdigi hoping it would say 3+ but its still says 2-3 :nope: so now I'm worried that there might be a problem and I'm due to have my HCG shot today but I'm going to retest tomorrow so I can do another test first! I dont seem to be able to find anyone else who is having these injections! Its frustrating because it makes testing pointless and its hard to work out which symptoms are related to preg and which are due to jab!
> 
> Reedsgirl I see you've also had 3 mc- are you having any treatment throughout this preg? I see they are querying multips for you!! wow!
> 
> xx:hugs:


I am on progestrone. Prometrium 200mg 2x a day. I am still taking baby aspirin, and B6 still. I have my first appt on 8/19 and we will have a scan then. I wish I could help with the HCG injections...will they test you again before you get the injection?


----------



## moonmama

reedsgirl1138 said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! takes forever to read through all the new posts doesnt it!! looks like we'l soon be hitting May!
> 
> Feeling so paranoid and worried today, took a CBdigi hoping it would say 3+ but its still says 2-3 :nope: so now I'm worried that there might be a problem and I'm due to have my HCG shot today but I'm going to retest tomorrow so I can do another test first! I dont seem to be able to find anyone else who is having these injections! Its frustrating because it makes testing pointless and its hard to work out which symptoms are related to preg and which are due to jab!
> 
> Reedsgirl I see you've also had 3 mc- are you having any treatment throughout this preg? I see they are querying multips for you!! wow!
> 
> xx:hugs:
> 
> 
> I am on progestrone. Prometrium 200mg 2x a day. I am still taking baby aspirin, and B6 still. I have my first appt on 8/19 and we will have a scan then. I wish I could help with the HCG injections...will they test you again before you get the injection?Click to expand...

No they wont test me at all - I give myself the injections and I dont go back til my 7 week reassurance scan. So I'l have to carry on being a nervous wreck until then! It doesnt look like many people are prescribed Pregnyl for recurrent mc which isnt very reassuring either!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

moonmama said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! takes forever to read through all the new posts doesnt it!! looks like we'l soon be hitting May!
> 
> Feeling so paranoid and worried today, took a CBdigi hoping it would say 3+ but its still says 2-3 :nope: so now I'm worried that there might be a problem and I'm due to have my HCG shot today but I'm going to retest tomorrow so I can do another test first! I dont seem to be able to find anyone else who is having these injections! Its frustrating because it makes testing pointless and its hard to work out which symptoms are related to preg and which are due to jab!
> 
> Reedsgirl I see you've also had 3 mc- are you having any treatment throughout this preg? I see they are querying multips for you!! wow!
> 
> xx:hugs:
> 
> 
> I am on progestrone. Prometrium 200mg 2x a day. I am still taking baby aspirin, and B6 still. I have my first appt on 8/19 and we will have a scan then. I wish I could help with the HCG injections...will they test you again before you get the injection?Click to expand...
> 
> No they wont test me at all - I give myself the injections and I dont go back til my 7 week reassurance scan. So I'l have to carry on being a nervous wreck until then! It doesnt look like many people are prescribed Pregnyl for recurrent mc which isnt very reassuring either!Click to expand...

I guess maybe it depends on why you having mcs. They thought I had progestrone issues. I had been made a appt to see a FS on Sept 1 but I knew I could get preggo just making it stick. My dr told me if I got a BFP to call we would do levels and start progestrone.


----------



## camishantel

I have never heard of having HCG injections while pregnant... but again they think my mc's were due to progestrone so I am on Prometrium 100mg 1x a day


----------



## Gemie

moonmama said:


> Hi all! takes forever to read through all the new posts doesnt it!! looks like we'l soon be hitting May!
> 
> Feeling so paranoid and worried today, took a CBdigi hoping it would say 3+ but its still says 2-3 :nope: so now I'm worried that there might be a problem and I'm due to have my HCG shot today but I'm going to retest tomorrow so I can do another test first! I dont seem to be able to find anyone else who is having these injections! Its frustrating because it makes testing pointless and its hard to work out which symptoms are related to preg and which are due to jab!
> 
> Reedsgirl I see you've also had 3 mc- are you having any treatment throughout this preg? I see they are querying multips for you!! wow!
> 
> xx:hugs:

I don't know about the injections sorry hun but I only got my 2-3 on my cb digi yesterday and I'm 5+2.
I posted a thread about being worried but was told it's perfectly normal and peoples levels rise differently. At least it's gone up from 1-2 to 2-3.
I'm sure we'll get our 3+ in the week. x


----------



## gertrude

Gemie said:


> I don't know about the injections sorry hun but I only got my 2-3 on my cb digi yesterday and I'm 5+2.
> I posted a thread about being worried but was told it's perfectly normal and peoples levels rise differently. At least it's gone up from 1-2 to 2-3.
> I'm sure we'll get our 3+ in the week. x

Same here too, I was 5+2 yesterday and I still only got 2-3weeks. I took a normal test and the pregnant line appeared instantly (no waiting for it at all, as soon as the liquid got to it it was showing) so I'll just use the digi again maybe next Wednesday or so.

Before we had these tests many ladies were pregnant without retesting and I think we need to go back to that tbh. I can't see how all this stress is good for us, our partners or our babies :)


----------



## Gemie

gertrude said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about the injections sorry hun but I only got my 2-3 on my cb digi yesterday and I'm 5+2.
> I posted a thread about being worried but was told it's perfectly normal and peoples levels rise differently. At least it's gone up from 1-2 to 2-3.
> I'm sure we'll get our 3+ in the week. x
> 
> Same here too, I was 5+2 yesterday and I still only got 2-3weeks. I took a normal test and the pregnant line appeared instantly (no waiting for it at all, as soon as the liquid got to it it was showing) so I'll just use the digi again maybe next Wednesday or so.
> 
> Before we had these tests many ladies were pregnant without retesting and I think we need to go back to that tbh. I can't see how all this stress is good for us, our partners or our babies :)Click to expand...

I'm not alone then, thats good! 
I know! These tests are driving us crazy. When I was preggo with ds 14 years ago I only tested once lol. 

I've been testing everyday to see the lines getting darker and they're as dark as the control line now... so I know my levels are rising :)


----------



## gertrude

Gemie said:


> I'm not alone then, thats good!
> I know! These tests are driving us crazy. When I was preggo with ds 14 years ago I only tested once lol.
> 
> I've been testing everyday to see the lines getting darker and they're as dark as the control line now... so I know my levels are rising :)

Thing is that isn't what that means. Each test is totally independent from every other test. They can't be compared at all. So by constant testing you're not solving any question, other than the reassurance you still get a positive result.

Sadly only time will tell what is going to happen we have to trust in our body to do the right thing 

(Though I am intrigued cos you are 2 day behind me but several days after my due date :D Me thinks this isn't much of a science :haha: )


----------



## Gemie

gertrude said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm not alone then, thats good!
> I know! These tests are driving us crazy. When I was preggo with ds 14 years ago I only tested once lol.
> 
> I've been testing everyday to see the lines getting darker and they're as dark as the control line now... so I know my levels are rising :)
> 
> Thing is that isn't what that means. Each test is totally independent from every other test. They can't be compared at all. So by constant testing you're not solving any question, other than the reassurance you still get a positive result.
> 
> Sadly only time will tell what is going to happen we have to trust in our body to do the right thing
> 
> (Though I am intrigued cos you are 2 day behind me but several days after my due date :D Me thinks this isn't much of a science :haha: )Click to expand...

tbh I think I'm doing it for my own sanity more than anything else :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

gertrude said:


> (Though I am intrigued cos you are 2 day behind me but several days after my due date :D Me thinks this isn't much of a science :haha: )


Sorry for being dumb but I don't understand what you mean? LOL


----------



## gertrude

Gemie said:


> tbh I think I'm doing it for my own sanity more than anything else :dohh:

At no point did I say I wasn't testing every so often :blush: 



Gemie said:


> Sorry for being dumb but I don't understand what you mean? LOL

you're 5+1 and I'm 5+3 but your due date (April 15th) is totally different to mine (April 9th) 

Surely it should be 2 days different and not 6 at this stage :shrug:


----------



## A43

dietrad said:


> needafriend said:
> 
> 
> Any one experiencing upper thigh cramps?
> 
> Hi, I have gotten some muscle tightening in my one quad when I walk my dog in the mornings, was a little worried about low potassium levels and since I don't care for bananas all that much, I've been taking one supplement a week and it's helped!
> 
> Something that start yesterday and is still going on today that's different, is a fluttering sensation low in my abdomen, a muscle flutter like when your eye twitches. It's definitely not gas b.c it's very superficial. I guess it's the uterus changing for the pregnancy? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi Glad you said that - I got worried last night I had this flutter or twinge low low down and then the cramps and soreness subsided. Must be the body changing like you say.


----------



## Gemie

gertrude said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> tbh I think I'm doing it for my own sanity more than anything else :dohh:
> 
> At no point did I say I wasn't testing every so often :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being dumb but I don't understand what you mean? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> you're 5+1 and I'm 5+3 but your due date (April 15th) is totally different to mine (April 9th)
> 
> Surely it should be 2 days different and not 6 at this stage :shrug:Click to expand...

Ahhh I see! well I think it helps with the sanity part for some strafe psychological reason :shrug:

I wonder how that is that you're due so much earlier ?? I worked mine out on line and in a book and the doc did it too... odd :-/


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gemie said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> tbh I think I'm doing it for my own sanity more than anything else :dohh:
> 
> At no point did I say I wasn't testing every so often :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being dumb but I don't understand what you mean? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> you're 5+1 and I'm 5+3 but your due date (April 15th) is totally different to mine (April 9th)
> 
> Surely it should be 2 days different and not 6 at this stage :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh I see! well I think it helps with the sanity part for some strafe psychological reason :shrug:
> 
> I wonder how that is that you're due so much earlier ?? I worked mine out on line and in a book and the doc did it too... odd :-/Click to expand...

It may be cycle length differences ladies. Do you both have a 28 day cycle? And your lmp may different and you could have Ov at different times.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had a pain down on the right hand side today. I'm hoping it's just trapped wind as I haven't farted all day (sorry lol)... but it worries me.
My DF had me helping him to carry reptile tanks earlier and im worried I might've done some damage :(


----------



## gertrude

I wasn't asked about my cycle as I don't know what it is - I came off cerazette, 6+1 before first bleed, the a cycle of 25 days (used to be 31 before the pill) then the next cycle I got my positive - so she may have gone on the previous month 25 days :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

gertrude said:


> I wasn't asked about my cycle as I don't know what it is - I came off cerazette, 6+1 before first bleed, the a cycle of 25 days (used to be 31 before the pill) then the next cycle I got my positive - so she may have gone on the previous month 25 days :)

You didn't have a period when you came off it? I mean what was the first day of your last period?


----------



## Gemie

gertrude said:


> I wasn't asked about my cycle as I don't know what it is - I came off cerazette, 6+1 before first bleed, the a cycle of 25 days (used to be 31 before the pill) then the next cycle I got my positive - so she may have gone on the previous month 25 days :)

I came of cerazette on the 28th April waited 7 weeks for af got a 24 day cycle and ov'd on day 14. Next cycle I ov'd on day 16 and I know my lp is 13 days so I worked my date out on a 28 day cycle as it would havwe been. I got preggo that second month. x


----------



## Gemie

Thanks Reedsgirl thats what it is.. it's cycle length :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gemie said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't asked about my cycle as I don't know what it is - I came off cerazette, 6+1 before first bleed, the a cycle of 25 days (used to be 31 before the pill) then the next cycle I got my positive - so she may have gone on the previous month 25 days :)
> 
> I came of cerazette on the 28th April waited 7 weeks for af got a 24 day cycle and ov'd on day 14. Next cycle I ov'd on day 16 and I know my lp is 13 days so I worked my date out on a 28 day cycle as it would havwe been. I got preggo that second month. xClick to expand...

That could be the difference since your cycle isn't actually 28 days. If you Ov on cd 16 and your lp is 13 it would have had a 29 day cycle. My cycles varied from 25 to 29 days but my average is 28. But the awesome news is your both preggo!! :happydance: And the bit of difference in your cycles could vary your due dates. Just my thoughts. I could be wrong


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hunni... you're totally right! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Your Welcome!!:)


----------



## gertrude

reedsgirl1138 said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't asked about my cycle as I don't know what it is - I came off cerazette, 6+1 before first bleed, the a cycle of 25 days (used to be 31 before the pill) then the next cycle I got my positive - so she may have gone on the previous month 25 days :)
> 
> You didn't have a period when you came off it? I mean what was the first day of your last period?Click to expand...

Yes I had the first period 6weeks 1day after the last pill. Then the next cycle was 25 days (which totally threw me as I used to be 31) then the next cycle I got my positive. I have no idea when I O'd (I have an idea but not sure) and I have absolutely no idea what my LP is :haha:

The advice from my Dr was shag, lots, whenever you fancy and see what happens. It seems I'm pretty fertile :haha: 

My LMP is July 7th :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow so many posts to catch up on! 
Jeffsar, sorry to hear about your scan, i hope everything turns out for the best :hugs:

Reedsgirl - maybe twins?! wow how exciting :)

Hope everyone is well :flower:

I haven't been sick yet, but am SO exhausted, boobs are pretty tender, crampy stretchy feeling in my uterus and i literally CANNOT stop farting!! How embarrassing :blush:


----------



## moonmama

camishantel said:


> I have never heard of having HCG injections while pregnant... but again they think my mc's were due to progestrone so I am on Prometrium 100mg 1x a day

Seems like its normal practice to have progesterone tests following MC- I was tested for everything BUT progesterone deficiency!:wacko: and no cause was found for my 3 mc's- just 'bad luck'! But they think the HCG injections may help?! When I asked about progesterone my FS just shrugged and said the HCG would address that issue too! We'll see I guess!

Thanks Gemie- when I had my first son 21 years ago (I must sound like a granny now!!:haha:) I only did one test and it was about a week after AF was due and it looked like some kind of chemistry set! But there was none of this worry about chemical pregnancies and the stuff we have now!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Moon I will keep you in my prayers. :)


----------



## moonmama

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Moon I will keep you in my prayers. :)

Thank you! :flower: Hoping we're all successful this time round!


----------



## Gemie

moonmama said:


> Thanks Gemie- when I had my first son 21 years ago (I must sound like a granny now!!:haha:) I only did one test and it was about a week after AF was due and it looked like some kind of chemistry set! But there was none of this worry about chemical pregnancies and the stuff we have now!

:rofl:

well 14 years ago I still got a clearblue and it was a poas one so they came a long quite well for the time!


----------



## moonmama

Gemie said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Gemie- when I had my first son 21 years ago (I must sound like a granny now!!:haha:) I only did one test and it was about a week after AF was due and it looked like some kind of chemistry set! But there was none of this worry about chemical pregnancies and the stuff we have now!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> well 14 years ago I still got a clearblue and it was a poas one so they came a long quite well for the time!Click to expand...

Oh yeah they have definatly evolved!!:haha: I could write a book on the history of pregnancy tests. I must admit the tests I used for my other children were quite civilised!

I wonder how much more advanced they wil get?


----------



## moomoo

:rofl: my mum didn't know she was pregnant with me till she was 20 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## camerashy

will prob get to tell us boy or girl next lol ...........


----------



## Gemie

When my mom had my brother (26 years ago) you had to take a sample to the chemist and phone in for the results! Imagine that lol I think I've done about 100 tests while ttc and being preggo. The chemist would have had to ban me :haha:


----------



## moomoo

camerashy said:


> will prob get to tell us boy or girl next lol ...........

I'm sure you can get these already!!!!? I swear people were dioing them last time I was here!!


----------



## moonmama

moomoo said:


> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> will prob get to tell us boy or girl next lol ...........
> 
> I'm sure you can get these already!!!!? I swear people were dioing them last time I was here!!Click to expand...

really?! maybe they will do some that tell you who the father is?! (If my DH reads this - I'M ONLY JOKING!) :haha:


----------



## lousielou

:hi: Hello ladies, hope you're all having good weekends! I'm planning on a nice, early night this evening I think - perhaps a relaxing facemask and a warm bath. It's been peeing down here all day, and I've only made it out this evening to walk the dog - cabin fever!!


----------



## Gemie

moonmama said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> will prob get to tell us boy or girl next lol ...........
> 
> I'm sure you can get these already!!!!? I swear people were dioing them last time I was here!!Click to expand...
> 
> really?! maybe they will do some that tell you who the father is?! (If my DH reads this - I'M ONLY JOKING!) :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## loopy82

How many of you are expecting your first? I am and don't have much of an idea of what to expect! We don't really want to tell anyone until I'm a bit further along so it's great having this forum to nose around for info.


----------



## Tigerlilies

camishantel said:


> ok so we all know I am a huge worrier... so I have a questions do any of you ladies know if you are taking progestrone supplement and you mc while on them will it keep you from bleeding???

I don't think so. Before I found out I was pregnant I was talking about progesterone supplements with my doctor how you would start it after OV, if you didn't get PG, AF would start, and the supplements would be stopped until the next OV day. So if you're not spotting, things should be good!


----------



## Tigerlilies

enniejennie said:


> Good Morning Ladies, :wave:
> 
> I just got a very nice :bfp: this morning! The due date calculator's are saying EDD is 4/22/11. I am very excited to be joining you ladies here!! I will be calling the doctor on Monday to set up an appt. I am so excited right now!!

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## preggo1979

loopy- This is my first as well. I have no idea what to expect. The only reassurance is that I'm a nurse so I've taken some of this in school, and I work with all women who have had kids recently and can reassure my symptoms. I think because it took so long to get pregnant in the first place that everything feels like its a big deal, and worries me.
I just need to relax, but congrats to you as well:cloud9:


----------



## lousielou

I'm expecting my second, Loopy... but the only reason I remember how I felt the first time round is because I've been reading my pregnancy journal!! :)


----------



## loopy82

I've been thinking about starting a journal, thought it might help me get some of my worries out of my system. Every little thing does seem like a big deal doesn't it? I keep worrying about all my little cramps and twinges even though I've read so many posts on here saying it's normal. My poor OH has to keep convincing me it's probably fine, he definitely has the patience of a saint!

P.S. Congratulations to both of you as well!


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls, i havent had chance to read through all the posts but congrats to all the new bfps, ill update tomorrow im too tired now ill just end up doing it all wrong lol.
No symptoms today still :-( 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


i heard about the tests that tell you boy or girl but i thought they were an american thing? 

anyway im off to watch superbad now, have a good nite girls xxx


----------



## MrsSpongeBob

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining in. I'v only just found this forum and i honestly havnt read the previous posts yet, there is alot to get through lol
Im due baby number 2 on 7th April, although thats by my dates my first midwife appointment isnt till 25th. Not really sure what else to say other than i hope everybody has a happy and healthy pregnancy!  xx


----------



## Soulshaken

loopy, this is my first to make it this far with no complications so of course i'm a little on the extremely nervous side :) Also NO clues what to expect but glad to have this place to talk to other ladies in the same boat before we tell anyone...
are you going to tell people after a good scan with a heartbeat? or wait past 3 months? Not sure what we should do...

preggo, i'm a nurse too and it's funny because it feels like everything i KNOW about pregnancy has seemed to fly out the window and out of my head, haha i'm more nervous than ever! I don't know what's wrong with me! hopefully you are able to get some calm from the info you have learned in the past... 

lousielou, a journal is a GREAT idea! I can't believe i didn't think of that, i'm going to start one right away, thanks :)

Hope you ladies continue to have a happy/healthy 9months!! :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hi loopy, this is my 1st too!

A preggy journal is a great ideas girls, means people can keep up with you too! :)

Mrsspongebob we have the same edd and my 1st appt is 24th :D, whens your scan? I've got to wait until 23.9.10!! 

xx


----------



## moomoo

caro103 said:


> Hi loopy, this is my 1st too!
> 
> A preggy journal is a great ideas girls, means people can keep up with you too! :)
> 
> Mrsspongebob we have the same edd and my 1st appt is 24th :D, whens your scan? I've got to wait until 23.9.10!!
> 
> xx

I will get my scan after you, normally around 13 weeks :(


----------



## caro103

aww bummer, think i'll practically be bang on 12 wks! possibly a day or so over :)

Feels like a looong old wait though huh? esp when some girls have already had them! but hey, it'll be worth the wait :)


----------



## moomoo

Yeh it does Hun, we have booked private scan for sept 11th, so hopefully get to see the lil peanut then!!

Have you got your scan date thru already then? We have to wait till a week before, then they give you you're date!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Has anyone else thought about changing cleaning supplies? LOL I am trying to get out of housework til I get more "baby safe" ones.


----------



## caro103

moomoo yep got my scan date earlier this week! GP refers ladies to have one around 11-12 weeks in this area. Quite nice having notice but does seem like a long wait lol!

Sandi, sounds like you're avoiding the cleaning to me, lol ;), I haven't switched anything, just don't put my hands near mouth before washing them, or wear rubber gloves! :) xx


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone :wave:
I'm due on the 24th of April. First scan is booked for the 2nd of September.
Also had hcg checked yesterday - NHS dipstick showed as negative, so the doc did another (still negative) and ultimately didn't really believe me that I was pregnant but he finally agreed to a blood test. Boy, was that an uncomfortable wait until the results came through (16.6)! Now the doctor has test-envy :haha: and I get to have another blood test on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

caro103 said:


> moomoo yep got my scan date earlier this week! GP refers ladies to have one around 11-12 weeks in this area. Quite nice having notice but does seem like a long wait lol!
> 
> Sandi, sounds like you're avoiding the cleaning to me, lol ;), I haven't switched anything, just don't put my hands near mouth before washing them, or wear rubber gloves! :) xx


Caro you busted me!! LOL


----------



## DanaBump

i think i've been reading this board too much because i couldn't stop thinking about if i lost this baby again. grrrrr! i'm so not worried, i'm worried and it's bugging me. trying very hard to just let it all go again, God give me the strength.

wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there Dana. FX that all will be ok


----------



## petitpas

Dana, for what it's worth, I love it that your bfp is blue! I've only ever seen pink ones...


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hang in there Dana. FX that all will be ok

just sux that all the innoconce of first time motherhood was stripped away with silly mc's. :cry:

i'll be fine i'll be fine i'll be fine i'll be fine


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree. And yes you will be fine. :)


----------



## OneProudMommy

Can I be moved to the 4th.? I was on the 6th. Thanks!


----------



## DanaBump

petitpas said:


> Dana, for what it's worth, I love it that your bfp is blue! I've only ever seen pink ones...

thanks! hopefully if the stick is blue, the sex will be pink!


----------



## needafriend

Your in my thoughts Danabump!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole!!


----------



## DanaBump

moonmama said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> will prob get to tell us boy or girl next lol ...........
> 
> I'm sure you can get these already!!!!? I swear people were dioing them last time I was here!!Click to expand...
> 
> really?! maybe they will do some that tell you who the father is?! (If my DH reads this - I'M ONLY JOKING!) :haha:Click to expand...

btw, you can get one here..

https://www.intelligender.com/intelligender-gender-prediction-test.html


----------



## laura3103

how is everyone feeling?

i feel great but starting to get a little worried now i took a ic and got a faint line but it said pregnant on my digi and i got a line on my frer even though it was a little faint.

i have been reading that a ladie had a evap on a frer which looked a bit like mine and also i only got 1-2 weeks on my digi.

i need some reassurrance now i have told my close family that i'm expecting i hope i havent spoken too early :cry:


----------



## needafriend

Laura....Can u go for a beta? It is the best way to see. I was getting a faint line 9DPO and went for a beta at 10 dpo and it was 13. Those darn tests can mess with your head.

HI Sandy.....I see u posted a belly pic. LOVE IT, the twins look great. LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Can you put me down for april 23 please hun HI everyone:hugs:I DID IT :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## camishantel

RUSKIEGIRL- See I told you your chart looked great... yeah

AFM- ok all don't freak just got back from hospital because it burned when I peed... well everything is good hb is 180 today.. I am measuring 6 weeks so a few days behind but not to worried as I know that it is very hard to date this early and she had trouble because my uterus was tilted weird took her almost 10 min to find the baby.. but I am excited about the hb as with my mc never got over 117.... and we saw it a week earlier this time as my other post on tuesday.... so YEAH


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I knew it was looking good i just did not want to get to excited with how long i spent trying and all the losses i dont want to be heartbroken again :hugs:


----------



## MissRamejkis

Congrats Ruskiegirl, you are due a day after me ! xoxox


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awesome !!! Although im hoping the baby sticks and is born on april 19th cause thats my youngest daughters birthday hehe thought that would be really neat :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: morning girls xx

congratulations to all the new April Sweet Peas !!

we will be into May due dates before we know it


----------



## jenwigan

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi: morning girls xx
> 
> congratulations to all the new April Sweet Peas !!
> 
> we will be into May due dates before we know it

i cant believe were neally at the end of aprill babies it has gone so quickly this month!

congratulations to all the new :bfp: how is everyone today? am feeling brilliant, but yet still got no symptoms hmmmm? xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> moonmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> will prob get to tell us boy or girl next lol ...........
> 
> I'm sure you can get these already!!!!? I swear people were dioing them last time I was here!!Click to expand...
> 
> really?! maybe they will do some that tell you who the father is?! (If my DH reads this - I'M ONLY JOKING!) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> btw, you can get one here..
> 
> https://www.intelligender.com/intelligender-gender-prediction-test.htmlClick to expand...

there not available in the UK :hissy:

:rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Sore boobies and hunger - though that might just be cos im greedy haha!

I have my list of dos and donts at work and I can't do much at all woooopwooop!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> Sore boobies and hunger - though that might just be cos im greedy haha!
> 
> I have my list of dos and donts at work and I can't do much at all woooopwooop!!

my symptoms arnt to bad this morning, im trying to make arrangements with my work too :winkwink:


----------



## loopy82

Cramping is almost completely gone this morning, was a bit worried by it but am trying not to be too paranoid! Haven't had much in the way of other symptoms yet. I've been told by my doctor to stop cycling until I hit 12 weeks and am beginning to miss it now, taking long walks instead.


----------



## Ginger84

I still dont have many symptoms, mainly bloated but thats all. 

When were you ladies thinking of telling your employers and what jobs do you do? I work in care which involves manual handling (adults) and pushing wheelchairs, im a bit worried as already it is leaving me exhaused but i feel its still to early to tell?

:shrug:


----------



## Liltyjo

Hullo All, 

Found out a rough due date two days ago. April 14th. :) Day before fiancee's birthday. how epic! :)


----------



## Gemie

laura3103 said:


> how is everyone feeling?
> 
> i feel great but starting to get a little worried now i took a ic and got a faint line but it said pregnant on my digi and i got a line on my frer even though it was a little faint.
> 
> i have been reading that a ladie had a evap on a frer which looked a bit like mine and also i only got 1-2 weeks on my digi.
> 
> i need some reassurrance now i have told my close family that i'm expecting i hope i havent spoken too early :cry:

For what it's worth... I only just got my 2-3 on my digi on Friday when I was 5 weeks along.
Those indicators are not that great. But if you're worried go to see your doc. :hugs:


----------



## A43

Hiya

Is anyone exercising ? If so is it benefitting in anyway? 
At the moment I am too scared but maybe i should be?


----------



## lousielou

I'm still exercising A43. Nothing too strenuous, and I'm not puffng and panting, but I want to stay reasonable fit this pregnancy! Last time I put on nearly 3 stone, and I've only just managed to get back down to my pre-pregnancy weight!! 

I think there are some exercises you should avoid - sit ups I think? I've got a few pregnancy workout DVD's, they're all good. Swimming is great too... And hey, look at Paula Radcliffe! She's doing half marathons at 8 months pergnant!!


----------



## waiting_on_#3

:happydance::happydance::happydance:I got my 3+ today on my last CBD!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I had said I was going to waqit til tomorrow, but getting impatient - time's dragging! And as I still don't really have any symptoms I was getting desperate for some reassurance! Well, it's put my mind at rest for at least the next couple of days! :haha:


----------



## loopy82

A43 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Is anyone exercising ? If so is it benefitting in anyway?
> At the moment I am too scared but maybe i should be?

My doctor was very insistent that I keep active and said there was great deal of benefit to be had. However, he did say I had to cut out any strenuous exercise I was doing to begin with and stick with things like walking and swimming.


----------



## CottlestonPie

loopy82 said:


> I've been told by my doctor to stop cycling until I hit 12 weeks and am beginning to miss it now, taking long walks instead.

Were you told why to stop? I was told it was ok as long as I didn't do more than I was used to/that I did before my BFP.

I had some spotting last night and tonight but it seems to (hopefully) be easing off now. Wish my scan was sooner. I still have over a week to wait.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ginger84 said:


> When were you ladies thinking of telling your employers and what jobs do you do? I work in care which involves manual handling (adults) and pushing wheelchairs, im a bit worried as already it is leaving me exhaused but i feel its still to early to tell?
> 
> :shrug:

I had to tell mine at only 4 weeks as I started spotting pretty much the day after I found out so had hospital appointments for bloods to check my hcg levels and that sort of thing. 
Also it's nice that she and my team leader are aware because I work on a call centre, being shouted at by rude and nasty people for 8 hrs a day. Sometimes I need to get out and take a break, y'know? And I get extra pee breaks now too!


----------



## UkCath

Exercise is something I was wondering about too, from looking on line it seemed to say cardio work was okay but keep an eye on your heart rate drink lots of water and don't get too over heated. Weights, half your usual weight but double the reps and no floor exercises like sit ups.

I don't know what to believe though as it get confusing when you get your info online, as different web sites can contradict each other. I am seeing my doctor for the first time tomorrow so it's something I'll be asking about then.

I know the sauna and steam room are out though which is a shame as the idea of finishing off in there it what gets me to the gym half the time!


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> When were you ladies thinking of telling your employers and what jobs do you do? I work in care which involves manual handling (adults) and pushing wheelchairs, im a bit worried as already it is leaving me exhaused but i feel its still to early to tell?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I had to tell mine at only 4 weeks as I started spotting pretty much the day after I found out so had hospital appointments for bloods to check my hcg levels and that sort of thing.
> Also it's nice that she and my team leader are aware because I work on a call centre, being shouted at by rude and nasty people for 8 hrs a day. Sometimes I need to get out and take a break, y'know? And I get extra pee breaks now too!Click to expand...

i also work in a call center, they didn't say i get these extra brakes but i sure take em! seems that all ppl seem to do to ppl answering phones is yell and scream and generally be mean. why is that? 

in other news i'm really starting to not be my calm self as all but my bbs hurting symptom has gone away :( 
seriously. wednesday can NOT come soon enough. maybe i'll call my doc and get another one on monday just to calm my nerves.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Today must worry day!! I have been that way all morning just cause my bbs barely hurt!! ugh they havent been hurting and since I have 3 that seems to be normal since they already have milk ducts and such. I am so ready for these first 12 weeks so I can feel like I am safe. :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

DanaBump said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> When were you ladies thinking of telling your employers and what jobs do you do? I work in care which involves manual handling (adults) and pushing wheelchairs, im a bit worried as already it is leaving me exhaused but i feel its still to early to tell?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I had to tell mine at only 4 weeks as I started spotting pretty much the day after I found out so had hospital appointments for bloods to check my hcg levels and that sort of thing.
> Also it's nice that she and my team leader are aware because I work on a call centre, being shouted at by rude and nasty people for 8 hrs a day. Sometimes I need to get out and take a break, y'know? And I get extra pee breaks now too!Click to expand...
> 
> i also work in a call center, they didn't say i get these extra brakes but i sure take em! seems that all ppl seem to do to ppl answering phones is yell and scream and generally be mean. why is that?
> 
> in other news i'm really starting to not be my calm self as all but my bbs hurting symptom has gone away :(
> seriously. wednesday can NOT come soon enough. maybe i'll call my doc and get another one on monday just to calm my nerves.Click to expand...

Dont you just wish you could tell people on the phone? "Yes Mr Angry Customer, I'm sure you are unhappy about such and such. But you're not the pregnant one being shouted at by an ignoramus for pretty much no reason at all lalala!" 

Hun, wait til you take off your bra tonight. Bet the sore bbs comes back then! I always find that mine are fine until late afternoon/early evening, but its just my nipples. I only get sore bbs when the bra's off!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh! Also, I think my marternal instincts are kicking in, but they're a bit backwards!
I went into a pet shop and me and DF have been looking at their lizards as we already have two. There's this tiny beareded dragon there who's sooooo skinny and never eats and honestly doesn't look like it'll live to see September.
So I got upset and made them sell it to me so I could mother it back to health. :dohh:
Oh but he's soooooooooo cute though!! We've named him Titch :lol:


----------



## ncmommy

Cottleston-that is so very sweet of you. You are going to be a wonderful mother! Hope the little guy fattens up.

I'm in the worry club too this morning. I had not spotted for a few days then bam lastnight it came back. I have no cramps but this is how my last m/c started out. My hcg levels are rising and looking good which I never had but am still worried. My doc keeps telling me that spotting in early pregnancy is normal but in my case it wasn't.

I have not told my employeer yet. I'm sure nothing would change, she'd still want me to carry her, sit on my belly, and follow me to the bathroom. If you are wondering I am a SAHM so my daughter is my employeer :)

What I am heard about the whole excersising is that if you did not before being pregnant then you shouldn't start. But if you were really active before then you should be fine unless you have any complications. Walking is a great way yo stay in shape while pregnant.

Hope you ladies have a fab day!


----------



## sallysaunders

Ruskiegirl said:


> I knew it was looking good i just did not want to get to excited with how long i spent trying and all the losses i dont want to be heartbroken again :hugs:

Congratulations you must be so happy...well done!:flower:


----------



## needafriend

Congrats Ruskiegirl!!


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> When were you ladies thinking of telling your employers and what jobs do you do? I work in care which involves manual handling (adults) and pushing wheelchairs, im a bit worried as already it is leaving me exhaused but i feel its still to early to tell?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I had to tell mine at only 4 weeks as I started spotting pretty much the day after I found out so had hospital appointments for bloods to check my hcg levels and that sort of thing.
> Also it's nice that she and my team leader are aware because I work on a call centre, being shouted at by rude and nasty people for 8 hrs a day. Sometimes I need to get out and take a break, y'know? And I get extra pee breaks now too!Click to expand...
> 
> i also work in a call center, they didn't say i get these extra brakes but i sure take em! seems that all ppl seem to do to ppl answering phones is yell and scream and generally be mean. why is that?
> 
> in other news i'm really starting to not be my calm self as all but my bbs hurting symptom has gone away :(
> seriously. wednesday can NOT come soon enough. maybe i'll call my doc and get another one on monday just to calm my nerves.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you just wish you could tell people on the phone? "Yes Mr Angry Customer, I'm sure you are unhappy about such and such. But you're not the pregnant one being shouted at by an ignoramus for pretty much no reason at all lalala!"
> 
> Hun, wait til you take off your bra tonight. Bet the sore bbs comes back then! I always find that mine are fine until late afternoon/early evening, but its just my nipples. I only get sore bbs when the bra's off!Click to expand...

i'm at a call center for blue cross blue shield medicare advantage insurance plans, so i get to screamed at by gma and gpa and the mentally and physically ill all day, most of the time for something i personally have never done. it's not the best job to do while pregnant and i'm looking forward to my 1 year coming up soon so i can find a different dept and get the heck off the phones. 

my bbs were the only thing that DID hurt. i must remember, i am not in control. there's nothing i can do besides wait. motherhood is all about patience and i think that's why we have to go thru this, to learn the patience and humility we'll need in years to come.


----------



## Ginger84

CottlestonPie said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> When were you ladies thinking of telling your employers and what jobs do you do? I work in care which involves manual handling (adults) and pushing wheelchairs, im a bit worried as already it is leaving me exhaused but i feel its still to early to tell?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I had to tell mine at only 4 weeks as I started spotting pretty much the day after I found out so had hospital appointments for bloods to check my hcg levels and that sort of thing.
> Also it's nice that she and my team leader are aware because I work on a call centre, being shouted at by rude and nasty people for 8 hrs a day. Sometimes I need to get out and take a break, y'know? And I get extra pee breaks now too!Click to expand...
> 
> i also work in a call center, they didn't say i get these extra brakes but i sure take em! seems that all ppl seem to do to ppl answering phones is yell and scream and generally be mean. why is that?
> 
> in other news i'm really starting to not be my calm self as all but my bbs hurting symptom has gone away :(
> seriously. wednesday can NOT come soon enough. maybe i'll call my doc and get another one on monday just to calm my nerves.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you just wish you could tell people on the phone? "Yes Mr Angry Customer, I'm sure you are unhappy about such and such. But you're not the pregnant one being shouted at by an ignoramus for pretty much no reason at all lalala!"
> 
> Hun, wait til you take off your bra tonight. Bet the sore bbs comes back then! I always find that mine are fine until late afternoon/early evening, but its just my nipples. I only get sore bbs when the bra's off!Click to expand...


Thanks ladies, seems like you get a hard time in your jobs not the kind of stress you need in pregnancy. At least i love my job its hard work but great fun, i think i will tell them once i've had my early scan so they can give me eaiser duties!

I went shopping today and DH caught me browsing at the baby stuff in TK Maxx- he he, i feel so broody today-roll on the next 8 months till our little bundles of joy arrive!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Still nothing going on with me - i really dont like it.. i would like some reassurance

I am struggling to sleep though & this is the one thing doing my head in. 3.15am this morning i managed to nod off & am not feeling really tired again & my eyes are stinging.. I cant go to sleep though as il have this problem again tonight.

Got my doctors appointment on Tues im really hoping they are going to give me a early scan.. I am sooo worried that my 8 +itves were all wrong & the scan shows nothing in there...


----------



## MissJ

Im Due 6th April :D


----------



## wantabbygrl

Im due the 13th


----------



## DanaBump

anyone who's taking a baby asprin, how many mg are you taking?


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello everyone! Please add me. Got my BFP this morning which gives an EDD of 26th April. Fingers crossed I get there, it's such early days!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hello everyone! Please add me. Got my BFP this morning which gives an EDD of 26th April. Fingers crossed I get there, it's such early days!

Lovely to see you on here!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay were you already here? I've not read back the 177 pages! lol I guess I should get me a ticker again...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Yay were you already here? I've not read back the 177 pages! lol I guess I should get me a ticker again...

Aye!!, ive been here since the end of last week hun!!, i was waiting for your news!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:cry:Well i just had this feeling everything was going to be okay this time around i was very nervous to even post in this section fo the forums at all looks like my lingering suspition is correct im bleeding bright red blood and my bbt dropped big time this morning looks like another chemical for me Have a great 9 months ladies


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh :hugs: Ruskiegirl... I'm so sorry...


----------



## Tasha360

hi ladies, hows everyone today?

congrats to the new bfp's it so good to see so many new faces! I will add you all to the list and change the dates for a few people when lo's are in bed. 

So sorry to hear that Ruskiegirl :-( 

Ive been to my moms for sunday lunch today yummm. Even better when you dont cook it yourself.

Still dont have any symptoms they all seemed to dissapear about a week ago which is worrying me.

On the plus side im 7 weeks today yay xx


----------



## Gemie

I'm so sorry ruskiesgirl :( :hugs:


----------



## sallysaunders

Ruskiegirl said:


> :cry:Well i just had this feeling everything was going to be okay this time around i was very nervous to even post in this section fo the forums at all looks like my lingering suspition is correct im bleeding bright red blood and my bbt dropped big time this morning looks like another chemical for me Have a great 9 months ladies

I am so so sorry Ruskiegirl I am thinking of you


----------



## parkgirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> :cry:Well i just had this feeling everything was going to be okay this time around i was very nervous to even post in this section fo the forums at all looks like my lingering suspition is correct im bleeding bright red blood and my bbt dropped big time this morning looks like another chemical for me Have a great 9 months ladies

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## parkgirl

Welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Some of you were talking about exercising. I am sticking with walking, swimming and prenatal yoga. One of my friends who just had a baby gave me a prenatal yoga dvd that you can use all three trimesters. I really like it and it's very relaxing to do at night. Helps me calm down and get to sleep. I highly suggest swimming. Even just floating in a pool for a bit.


----------



## ncmommy

I'm so sorry Ruskiegirl!


----------



## loopy82

CottlestonPie said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> I've been told by my doctor to stop cycling until I hit 12 weeks and am beginning to miss it now, taking long walks instead.
> 
> Were you told why to stop? I was told it was ok as long as I didn't do more than I was used to/that I did before my BFP.
> 
> I had some spotting last night and tonight but it seems to (hopefully) be easing off now. Wish my scan was sooner. I still have over a week to wait.Click to expand...

It might be because I've recently moved from a very flat area to a hilly area so although I'm used to cycling quite a distance on the flat I'm not used to long steep hills. It was after I told the doctor where I'd moved from that he said to stick to walking for now.


----------



## vonnie

hey girls- just took a test last week and found out im pregnant- so excited but very anxious as had a m/s at 8 weeks last time ;0(


----------



## Mrs-C

Can I join? I'm due April 25th. Yay!!


----------



## vonnie

Hi Mrs-c - Congratulations
ive just joined today as well- due 16th April with my 1st! p.s how do you get the threads on your page?:flower:


----------



## Dinah

Hello! Hope you don't mind me joining up :)

I just got my BFP yesterday and my EDD (based on Ov) is April 22nd! So excited, this will be our first :D

GL everyone and nice to 'meet' you all :)

- Dinah


----------



## Mrs-C

vonnie said:


> Hi Mrs-c - Congratulations
> ive just joined today as well- due 16th April with my 1st! p.s how do you get the threads on your page?:flower:

Thanks!

Do you mean in my signature? If you click them, they'll take you to the site. I think that's how they all work anyway! You just enter the information and pick the 'ticker' you want and copy the link into your signaure on your user cp.


----------



## DanaBump

welcome all you newbs! wish everyone a healthy, happy and "sticky" 9 mos


----------



## ncmommy

Congrats to all the new BFPs :)

Vonnie-there are quite a few of us on here that have had m/cs so we know what you are going through, it is hard.

Here is hoping we have sticky ones!

:dust:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Grrrrrrr, DF told me earlier that his parents were coming over and might need somewhere to stay tonight. So I rushed home, cleaned EVERYTHING and now I'm aching, crampy, exhausted and feel really emotional....... and it turns out he made it up to get us to go home so he could have a poo!!! Why on earth couldn't he tell me that on the way home instead of waiting for me to panic and go into housework overdrive when he KNOWS I could do myself an injury rushing around like that?!


----------



## petitpas

CottlestonPie said:


> Grrrrrrr, DF told me earlier that his parents were coming over and might need somewhere to stay tonight. So I rushed home, cleaned EVERYTHING and now I'm aching, crampy, exhausted and feel really emotional....... and it turns out he made it up to get us to go home so he could have a poo!!! Why on earth couldn't he tell me that on the way home instead of waiting for me to panic and go into housework overdrive when he KNOWS I could do myself an injury rushing around like that?!

:rofl: Oh, I SO can't have my DH read this... :rofl:

About the work question, I was going to wait until I'd had my first scan, but I have two appointments tomorrow - 8.50am at my GP and 4pm at the early pregnancy unit for a second hcg. I don't want to lie to my boss, although I know he's going to be worried about me getting on a long flight on Thursday. Personally, if the hcg comes back normal, I don't have a problem with flying at all and at the moment I feel the pregnancy is progressing so I think the numbers will be ok (fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx!).


----------



## babybefore30

Hi ladies can I join you I got my BFP on Friday but was waiting to confirm it on a digi which I did this morning - I am due on 22nd April 2010 very exciting. xx


----------



## Tasha360

right list updated

poppymist ive put you down for 25th for now just let me know when you know and ill change it

xx


----------



## parkgirl

Dinah said:


> Hello! Hope you don't mind me joining up :)
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterday and my EDD (based on Ov) is April 22nd! So excited, this will be our first :D
> 
> GL everyone and nice to 'meet' you all :)
> 
> - Dinah

Welcome Dinah!! H&H 9 months sweetie!!


----------



## camishantel

DanaBump said:


> anyone who's taking a baby asprin, how many mg are you taking?

81mg low dose chewable


----------



## caro103

Ruskiegirl, so so sorry sweetie, can't imagine how you must feel :cry:

Congrats to all the new ladies who've joined us! Can't believe how close we are getting to the end of the April edd's now! :) xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations to all the new :bfp:

my scan is on thursday and im getting nervous!!


----------



## bernina

Welcome to all the new BFPs!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you all.

Ruskiegirl, I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Boobs continue to be sore and am noticing bouts of naseau now. Don't feel the need to throw up, but stomach feels very acidy and like I need a tums or other antacid. Also peeing a lot! 

Anyone else have a sore outer stomach? The muscles outside my stomach from my breastbone to my belly button feel bruised! That's a new one for me.

Brown sludgy spotting continues but hasn't changed since ultrasound so I'm feeling okay. Funny that I'm pregnant and still wearing pads!

Bought my first pair of maternity jeans at Kohl's and also got a new bra. Really need to go to a maternity shop I think for a proper one, but for now this should do. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> anyone who's taking a baby asprin, how many mg are you taking?
> 
> 81mg low dose chewableClick to expand...


That's also what I take!!:)

Does anyone else have itchy nipples instead of sore bbs?


----------



## parkgirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> anyone who's taking a baby asprin, how many mg are you taking?
> 
> 81mg low dose chewableClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That's also what I take!!:)
> 
> Does anyone else have itchy nipples instead of sore bbs?Click to expand...

I have both. Want to scratch them but it hurts.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> anyone who's taking a baby asprin, how many mg are you taking?
> 
> 81mg low dose chewableClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That's also what I take!!:)
> 
> Does anyone else have itchy nipples instead of sore bbs?Click to expand...

thanks ladies! i'm taking it because my cousin sd on my mom's side clotting seems to be a problem. tho i haven't had an issues in the past, i'm not beyond doing whatever the heck i need to do to get this baby full term.

why are you two taking it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have a history of early mcs. So my dr recomended it after my last one and so it seems to be helping. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Does anyone else have itchy nipples instead of sore bbs?

If you are not already using this, you might need to switch to a fragrant free, dye free laundry detergent.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

dietrad said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have itchy nipples instead of sore bbs?
> 
> If you are not already using this, you might need to switch to a fragrant free, dye free laundry detergent.Click to expand...

I am not thinking that is the problem. My bbs are a DD and I think instead of hurting this time they are itching. Not bad just here and there. I am trying hard not to fret cause my bbs do not hurt much. I am preogestrone so I thought they would really hurt me???:shrug:


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have a history of early mcs. So my dr recomended it after my last one and so it seems to be helping. :)

so far so good on this end too. i suppose the thinner the blood, less likely for clots and more blood can get to the baby. hopfully it works for the both of us. i never made it past 5 wks last time tho didn't miscarry til 8.5 according to my period anyway. i tend to not trust symptoms just because the body can think you're still preggy even tho baby is no longer "alive". 

counting down to wednesday to make sure the hcg levels are still on their way up. toes, fingers and legs crossed!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

UGH Dana don't freak me out like that!! I am sure we will both be fine this time. I am praying hard. :)


----------



## camishantel

I am on asprin because of recurrent mc as well.

AFM- so morning sickness decided to hit full force at 8:15pm.... actually feel better since the vomiting not as nauseous


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for ms!! Cami have you told your oh yet? Hope your felling better.


----------



## camishantel

no he is not here... his grandmother had a stroke and he has been at her therapy for a couple days...


----------



## camishantel

probably going to wait till aug 24th after my next scan


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh so srry about his grandma. Good luck!


----------



## camishantel

thanks she is doing pretty good actually just don't want to put any more stress on him and I am not stressed this time really and my grandma knows and I have you ladies to talk to


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like a great support system!!


----------



## DanaBump

sorry! didn't mean to frighten you, just never know. things are so touch and go the first trimester.


----------



## preggo1979

I wish there was a quick and easy way to know that everything is still okay. My US next week is taking forever. 
The cramping in my abd is still coming and going and almost seems a little more intense at times, but only when up walking and moving around a lot.
I had a dream today on my nap, while I was resting up for my night shift. The dream was that I used a digital test and it read Pregnant 1-2 weeks. I was so distraught because I am over 7 weeks now.
I think a week from now I'll feel better. Worst part is I'd rather Dh not be in the room in case something is wrong so I can tell him, and him not find out that way. But he'll never go for it.
Fingers crossed for us all. Eight weeks the end of the week.WOOHOO


----------



## PeanutBean

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Does anyone else have itchy nipples instead of sore bbs?

I had itchy nipples throughout my first pregnancy. Made worse by certain clothing/bras which I tried to avoid. Eventually I fixed the problem by getting boots nipple cream which worked a treat.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I had itchy boobs from about 5dpo they arnt to bad now 

Feel very very sickly today :sick:


----------



## flump1

Hi, I cant keep up with this thread ha! i dont come on for a day or two and theres soo many new people... 
Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Iv got my first docs app today, im worried he's going to think im going to early but iv been having lots of cramping and yesterday i was doubled over in pain and couldnt even walk :( i remember having a couple of these painful episodes early on in the last pregnancy which i m/c at 11 weeks so not sure this ones going to stick around either! 
I just hope i get some sort of investigation this time, i really dont want to get to 11 weeks again thinking that its all ok when its not.


----------



## camerashy

he wont think ur going too early hun ;), i went to the docs to confirm pregnancy at 3wks + 3 days :)

and welcome all the new bfp's also i know i cant kee pup with this thread lol


YAY!!! im 6wks pregnant :)..........only another 5 and half wks till my scan .....hope it flys by


----------



## TigerFeet

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join this thread - I got a BFP last week and my EDD is the 22 April. Came as a bit of a surprise but and very happy to be having a little bean - DH is still quivering in the corner with shock poor thing!! :winkwink:


----------



## cola pops

Hi i'm Jo, First time on here. Expecting second baby April 14th, I have a DD who is 2 and a half xx:cloud9:
(hope i have done this right)


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,got my bfp last wednesday,due date 22nd April!


----------



## camerashy

gonna be alot of april babies being born :)


----------



## smeej

Liltyjo said:


> Hullo All,
> 
> Found out a rough due date two days ago. April 14th. :) Day before fiancee's birthday. how epic! :)


You are my EDD twin!!

Jsut think - we could be having our babies at the same time on different sides of the world! :)

Fingers Xd for a happy, healthy 9 months!!

xx


----------



## smeej

Ruskiegirl said:


> :cry:Well i just had this feeling everything was going to be okay this time around i was very nervous to even post in this section fo the forums at all looks like my lingering suspition is correct im bleeding bright red blood and my bbt dropped big time this morning looks like another chemical for me Have a great 9 months ladies

I'm so so sorry Ruskiegirl - :( try to stay strong and look to the future

Hope to see you back on here soon
xxxx


----------



## smeej

cola pops said:


> Hi i'm Jo, First time on here. Expecting second baby April 14th, I have a DD who is 2 and a half xx:cloud9:
> (hope i have done this right)


hey - Welcome!

You are my EDD twin! FXed for a healthy happy 9 months!

xx


----------



## stephwiggy

Please add me 2nd April yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Congrats to all the new :bfp:, I've lost count how many now, but there's going to be alot of April babies!!
Tigerfeet and Cola bump welcome to BnB as well as April Sweetpeas!
I am a member of another baby forum as well as here, and for anyone in the Uk, thought it may be useful to let you know some info we have found out about the HIP grant that is due to be abolished by the government on 1st January 2011.
I am due the 15th April, making me 25 weeks on 31st December 2010, so wasn't sure whether I would qualify or not, anyway one lady has just received an email back from a government official whom she questioned on eligibility and dates (she wasn't sure if 25 weeks was the full 25 weeks or whether it was 24 - 24+6 as technically if you class the first week as 0 0+6 that is 1 week of pregnancy) Anyway the reply she got was as follows;
"The definition in relation to this grant is 24+1"
so anyone in the uk who is 24+1 or further by 31st December 2010 will still be eligible for this £190 grant! It's a shame for the rest who are due towards the end of April who won't be able to claim it!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Mrs C, Vonnie, Dinah, BB30, Tiger, Cola, and Steph!!!! :happydance: My goodness, this Spring is going to be booming! :wohoo:

Vonnie, I understand you're anxiety, it's so hard not to be paranoid about every little thing! Have faith girl!


----------



## Tasha360

thats great, i was wondering about that xx


----------



## PeanutBean

The HIP grant is only for very low earners though, not everyone. It'll be the least of your worries, wait and see what happens to tax credits over the next couple of years... A loss of at least £4k for childcare for us which will end up meaning DH has to give up work to look after the kids.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i cant believe some of us are nearly 7 weeks + already!! 

i think im 25 weeks on the 21st december and my sis is 25 weeks on the 27th december so we should both get it :happydance:

3 days to scan !!!!!!!


----------



## lousielou

What scan are you having Pinksnowball? :)


----------



## preggo1979

7 days to scan here, and will hopefully see heartbeat. This is going to be the longest week!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hello everyone 

Could I be added for 27th please ?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im just having an early dating scan because the specialist fetal medicine unit i will be going to on the 23rd sept need acurate dates for me .

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## loopy82

I've just been given the date for my first midwife appointment which is the 15th of September so I'll be over 9 weeks before I even get to see anyone. Is it normal to wait this long in the UK?


----------



## PeanutBean

loopy82 said:


> I've just been given the date for my first midwife appointment which is the 15th of September so I'll be over 9 weeks before I even get to see anyone. Is it normal to wait this long in the UK?

Yup. Normally 10 weeks. Annoying isn't it? I was surprised when I was pregnant first time, felt like we're unimportant until we've passed the 12 week mark, like it's assumed we will mc. The doctor told me jack. Didn't even tell me what to eat or avoid. Good job I'm not dependent on the doctor for info as some people no doubt are.


----------



## loopy82

PeanutBean said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been given the date for my first midwife appointment which is the 15th of September so I'll be over 9 weeks before I even get to see anyone. Is it normal to wait this long in the UK?
> 
> Yup. Normally 10 weeks. Annoying isn't it? I was surprised when I was pregnant first time, felt like we're unimportant until we've passed the 12 week mark, like it's assumed we will mc. The doctor told me jack. Didn't even tell me what to eat or avoid. Good job I'm not dependent on the doctor for info as some people no doubt are.Click to expand...

Thanks so much more that, really don't know what I'd do without this forum, you're all brilliant! It is really annoying, going to spend the next month feeling like I'm on a knife's edge.


----------



## Tasha360

i thought the HIP grant was for everyone, no matter what you earn? Thats what i was told in my pregnancy last year anywany. The sure start grant is income based xx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Tasha360 said:


> i thought the HIP grant was for everyone, no matter what you earn? Thats what i was told in my pregnancy last year anywany. The sure start grant is income based xx

That's what I thought, too Tasha?
I know i'll be eligible anyway as brother and sil got it and they earn _alot_ more than we do.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> i thought the HIP grant was for everyone, no matter what you earn? Thats what i was told in my pregnancy last year anywany. The sure start grant is income based xx

the HIP is available to all and is not income based xxxxx


----------



## laura3103

thats good news about the HIP grant as i turn 25 weeks end of dec as well. 

i'm really peeded off about the sure start grant as who as the right to say you dont need the extra money for your second or third baby.


----------



## Tasha360

whats happened to the sure start grant? xx


----------



## laura3103

you are only entilted to it for your first child from the start of jan 2011!


----------



## Tasha360

no way i didnt know that :-( xx


----------



## Tasha360

just had a quick look online and it said it doesnt change till April but i could be wrong. ill ask the midwife tomorrow. it also said thre child trust fund has been scrapped? xx


----------



## Gemie

Everything I can find says the grant ends in April 2011

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/familyfinance/sure-start-maternity-grant/


----------



## laura3103

oh brilliant thank you so much for that.x 

at least i know i wont have to struggle to save for a pram now.


----------



## Tasha360

laura3103 said:


> oh brilliant thank you so much for that.x
> 
> at least i know i wont have to struggle to save for a pram now.

exactly what i was thinking! xx


----------



## laura3103

lol great minds think alike.x

i bet you will have to have a double buggy chick i'm hoping i can get away with a buggy board for gertie as she loves to work at mo but will have to see what she is like closer to the time.

might get a second hand double just incase for long days out


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have my silvercross pram that i can use for the new baby , alex is in his luna now

but i think i will have to get a double because he is still not walking properly yet x


----------



## DogCrazy

Hey, you can add me on the 9th of April 2011, went to my gynea on Friday and got the exact date, we also got to see and hear the heartbeat, I was a bit surprised only thought you got to hear it at 12 weeks, but we are not complaining :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: congrats and welcome xx


----------



## Gemie

I was worried when I read it was ending in Jan! My first child is 14... I definitely don't still have his baby stuff to use!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pinksnowball said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> i thought the HIP grant was for everyone, no matter what you earn? Thats what i was told in my pregnancy last year anywany. The sure start grant is income based xx
> 
> the HIP is available to all and is not income based xxxxxClick to expand...

I thought you all meant the Sure Start grant. I've never even heard of this one. I never got one with Byron and he's only 20 months! When on Earth was this introduced?!

Whoever asked about tax credits, by 2012 family incomes of £25-30k (depending on circumstances) won't get tax credits.


----------



## PeanutBean

Just answered my own question, was 2009. Bah. Bloody Tories. I'll miss the cut off by 2 weeks. Sodding Tories. What do those millionaire men know about raising kids and pregnancy?


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations to all the new BFP's

Im 6 weeks today & still feeling fine.... Nothing at all going on with me

I have my doctors appointment tomorrow morning at 8,30am. So we shall see what they say about a early scan i hope they are not going to be arkward about the whole thing. I have a feeling they will as this surgery (been there 2 years) seem to be a load of rubbish.

If they say no, i shall be phoning the private clinic just down the road from me & booking in there to have one done


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

PeanutBean said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> i thought the HIP grant was for everyone, no matter what you earn? Thats what i was told in my pregnancy last year anywany. The sure start grant is income based xx
> 
> the HIP is available to all and is not income based xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I thought you all meant the Sure Start grant. I've never even heard of this one. I never got one with Byron and he's only 20 months! When on Earth was this introduced?!
> 
> Whoever asked about tax credits, by 2012 family incomes of £25-30k (depending on circumstances) won't get tax credits.Click to expand...

i remember i was one of the first ones to get it with alex , and will also be one of the last ones to get it with this baby x


----------



## ettegirb21

I'm so stressed! I'm only about 4w2d....My HCG tripled from 32 (Wed.) to 114 (Fri.), but my progesterone was very low @ 3.9! I asked them to check my progesterone level since they put me on progesterone suppositories a few cycles ago....Since my progesterone level was so very low, they are having me do progesterone in oil shots nightly. I started cramping a lot yesterday, which has continued today. I had follow up blood work done this morning to see if my progesterone and hcg went up. I'm so scarred. Two miscarriages was enough. I have been in tears all day. The cramping is worrying me & my very low progesterone scares me. I'm so pissed that my RE never monitored my progesterone levels. I feel like this pregnancy is doomed to miscarry & I will find out when they call this afternoon w/ the results.....I think this could have been avoided if they would've checked my progesterone after ovulation!!! UGH!!!!!! 

Sorry, I'm an emotional wreck & just need to vent.


----------



## ncmommy

chelseaharvey said:


> Im 6 weeks today & still feeling fine.... Nothing at all going on with me

Ditto! I go and get my 3rd round of levels checked tomorrow. My levels from the first 2 were great but I am worried about this next round. If they are low I will def. get an early u/s. I'm not having any real symptoms so that worries me!

Lets hope for the best!


----------



## bernina

*ettegirb21*, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. It's very frustrating, especially when something could have been done proactively to give you the very best odds with this pregnancy.

That being said, a lot of women experience cramping (some quite strong) around week 4. It's usually the little bean snuggling in nice and tight and the beginnings of your uterus stretching to accomodate the pregnancy. I found out I was pregnant at exactly 4 weeks and for that first week it felt like AF was on the way. I had period like cramps and aches that entire week, in fact I continued to feel some into week 5.

I know nothing except a nice high progesterone number and eventual u/s with heartbeat will ease your mind, but please know that cramping on it's own is not a sure sign of mc. 

Best of luck and please keep us posted on the results of your blood test.

:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

ettegirb21 said:


> I'm so stressed! I'm only about 4w2d....My HCG tripled from 32 (Wed.) to 114 (Fri.), but my progesterone was very low @ 3.9! I asked them to check my progesterone level since they put me on progesterone suppositories a few cycles ago....Since my progesterone level was so very low, they are having me do progesterone in oil shots nightly. I started cramping a lot yesterday, which has continued today. I had follow up blood work done this morning to see if my progesterone and hcg went up. I'm so scarred. Two miscarriages was enough. I have been in tears all day. The cramping is worrying me & my very low progesterone scares me. I'm so pissed that my RE never monitored my progesterone levels. I feel like this pregnancy is doomed to miscarry & I will find out when they call this afternoon w/ the results.....I think this could have been avoided if they would've checked my progesterone after ovulation!!! UGH!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I'm an emotional wreck & just need to vent.

Sorry to hear what you're going through! :hugs:


I am feeling good today, EXHAUSTED but good. Still can't stop peeing, and was nearly gagging this morning because i felt sick. Which is obviously a good sign lol. I think my OH though i was a bit weird when this morning i was like "oooh i feel sick... i want to be sick!!"

Yaaaayyy 6 weeks tomorrow...:flower:

Hope everyone is well!!! And congrats to all the new bfps! April is gonna be packed with teeny tiny babies! xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ette, I'm sorry girl, but try not to worry too much (I know, easier said then done) but the increased cramping could be a good reaction to the extra progesterone from the shots! Let us know as soon as you get those results! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

chelseaharvey said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFP's
> 
> Im 6 weeks today & still feeling fine.... Nothing at all going on with me
> 
> I have my doctors appointment tomorrow morning at 8,30am. So we shall see what they say about a early scan i hope they are not going to be arkward about the whole thing. I have a feeling they will as this surgery (been there 2 years) seem to be a load of rubbish.
> 
> If they say no, i shall be phoning the private clinic just down the road from me & booking in there to have one done

Good luck tomorrow Chelsea! Hopefully they'll be accommodating! FX'd.


----------



## JazzyCat

Hello ladies!! Congrats to the new BFPs! Wow so many new ones just since Friday. Took me a while to read through all the posts!! 

My symptoms have evened off a bit, BBs still big and sore, but everything else seems ok. Def. super sensitive to food smells still. If anything is a bit off, I get so grossed out.

Went in for my first appt on Friday, didn't know what to expect... got a pap and breast exam, fun times! Made an appt for 1st round of testing, didn't have anything til first week of Sept. So, I have no idea when my first scan will be at this point, but I am trying to stay calm and believe everything will go well.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

is anyone thinking if using the intelligender kit?? ive found a us seller that ships to the uk and im very tempted!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pinksnowball said:


> is anyone thinking if using the intelligender kit?? ive found a us seller that ships to the uk and im very tempted!!

What's that then?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.intelligender.com/home.html

i fascinated by all the different theories and predictions :rofl: 

i know there all just for fun but it keeps me occupied :haha:


----------



## gertrude

well today started with feeling absolutely not pregnant, then since mid afternoon I've been getting the aches again - it's not cramping, it's aching, stretching, weirdness. I'm going to go for a lie down in a bit.

With regards no symptoms, the reason I tested was that I had absolutely no feelings that AF was on her way. In fact I felt like I was back on my pill (cerazette) and that gave me the clue maybe there was a reason :D

my nipples (esp the right one) are SO sensitive. In fact, when I have my shower in the morning I have to make sure the towel doesn't go anywhere near them or it's like the towel is a razor :(


----------



## ncmommy

Jazzycat-was wondering how your appt. went. Waiting stinks, my u/s isn't til sept. 15th, I hope it gets here quickly.


----------



## ncmommy

Pinksnowball said:


> is anyone thinking if using the intelligender kit?? ive found a us seller that ships to the uk and im very tempted!!

I probably will end up buying one since they sell them in our local drug store. It would be fun to see how accurate they really are. Can't wait to get to 10 weeks!


----------



## amberdawn723

Ladies....I am so sick with nausea. It's pretty much 24/7 and I've vomited several times in the last few days. Hoping it doesn't get any worse but if it's anything like my 1st pregnancy then I know it will get worse. Sigh....I love that a baby is growing in me...but I hate the symptoms I get being pregnant. Just feeling down...:cry:


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy - yeah, so hard to wait!! My next appt is Sept. 3rd, so I'll be counting down till then. Still don't think I'm getting a scan at that one. Breast exam sucked b/c my BBs are so sore... doc even apologized. Hard to keep waiting. Sounds like you are in the same boat. Crazy b/c I'll be close to 9 weeks by then!! I am happy in that when I finally get a scan I will be sure to see something, just don't know what yet!!

No MS, so for me yet, I'm happy. I hope to get through w/out all that fun! Too much already keeping up with work and my last semester of school, so I'm quite fine with being as mobile and healthy as possible for now.


----------



## JazzyCat

Pinksnowball - def tempting... will probably have to try one once the 10 week mark rolls around, we'll have to see where we are financially at that point. Spent so much on HPTs already!!

Amber - so sorry hun. At least you know that means things are doing what they are supposed to be doing in there!! Doesn't sound fun, that's for sure. When did your MS start?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ncmommy said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> is anyone thinking if using the intelligender kit?? ive found a us seller that ships to the uk and im very tempted!!
> 
> I probably will end up buying one since they sell them in our local drug store. It would be fun to see how accurate they really are. Can't wait to get to 10 weeks!Click to expand...




JazzyCat said:


> Pinksnowball - def tempting... will probably have to try one once the 10 week mark rolls around, we'll have to see where we are financially at that point. Spent so much on HPTs already!!

if everything is ok after the scan on thursday i think i will order one then, because by the time it gets here i will prob be 10 weeks anyway x


----------



## amberdawn723

Jazzycat- The nausea started at about 5 1/2 weeks and it progressively got worse. Then on Aug 13..( 6 1/2 weeks) I started vomiting. I've only vomited at most 2 times a day and have all day nausea. With my daughter, I was vomiting up to 10 times a day. I was sick enough to go to the ER just to get IV fluids and meds to allow my body to rest. Ironically though it was never considered bad enough to be admitted to the hospital (such as is the case with hyperemesis gravidarum which I believe I had). I hope you don't have to suffer at all with it. I really envy you gals that glow through pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

It would be so much fun to know early. Do you think these are reliable?


----------



## amberdawn723

On a happier note, I'm going to get an early ultrasound on Friday to determine dating. My OB thinks I'm already like 10 weeks along based on my LNMP but of course I know when I O'd so I'm positive I'm only 7 weeks along. But I didn't say anything. My OB couldn't detect a heartbeat and said my uterus is pretty small so that's why she scheduled me an early ultrasound. I'm pretty excited about it since with my daughter I only got 1 scan at 20 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

Hey girls! Haven't been on in a few days- not sure how fast I'll get caught up! 
As for the kits- my friends took one- told them they are having a boy, they went on to find out they were having a girl- but we said it was just their karma for taking one and wanting a boy so bad! I can't say I wont try- just to see what it says though. I'm still curious to if I'm having twins- everyone keeps saying I am. 
I was visiting my BFF and her mom saw me when I got out of the truck and first words out of her mouth are "OMG YOU"RE HAVING TWINS!" EEp.


----------



## JazzyCat

Chinese gender chart says a boy for me... I'll be excited for either... What does the gender chart say for you ladies?


----------



## Tigerlilies

amberdawn723 said:
 

> Jazzycat- The nausea started at about 5 1/2 weeks and it progressively got worse. Then on Aug 13..( 6 1/2 weeks) I started vomiting. I've only vomited at most 2 times a day and have all day nausea. With my daughter, I was vomiting up to 10 times a day. I was sick enough to go to the ER just to get IV fluids and meds to allow my body to rest. Ironically though it was never considered bad enough to be admitted to the hospital (such as is the case with hyperemesis gravidarum which I believe I had). I hope you don't have to suffer at all with it. I really envy you gals that glow through pregnancy. :hugs:

There's an anti-nausea pill for cancer patients you could get on if it continues to be this bad. My GF had to take that during her PG b.c she couldn't hold anything down.


----------



## caro103

Hiya ladies,

tempting those tests! not sure i'll do one though..hmm!

Chinese gender charts for me- one site said girl, the next said boy :dohh: now I know one of them will be right...:haha:


----------



## JazzyCat

Twins would be so fun Miss Fox!!! I would love it if someone in our April group has twins! I know Reedsgirl might too... can't wait! I've been looking pretty big lately too, but I highly doubt I would end up with twins... Going to be hard to keep hiding this from people!! My DH says I am really starting to show and I can tell too. Hard to suck it in anymore. Had to buy some maternity pants yesterday... couldn't keep doing the sweatpants thing!


----------



## ncmommy

Amber-hope your ms gets better. With my daughter I was so sick also and went on Zofran.

The Chinese gender chart says boy for me also. I think the predictor kits say they are 80% accurate. My DH is terrified to have a boy though because he and his brothers were horrible growing up, way out of control!


----------



## lousielou

Haha, I think I had a go at every gender prediction thing going when I had my son - chinese charts, nub theory... I was completely convinved he was a girl, and had the shock of my life at the 20 week scan! 

How's everyone today? I'm having problems keeping up with this thread, I must admit - so :hugs: to all that need them xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im going to do a big list of all the theories i can find and see which ones were accurate x


----------



## MissFox

I've decided the only way I'll be able to handle twins is if it's a boy and a girl! lol! DF is really good at telling people what theire having (he's never been wrong- and guesses before an u/s). He has girl feelings but really wants a boy- I'm team blue with him! But team FRILLY is OK also. I have to call the Dr. to make sure I'm getting a sonogram at my frist appointment.


----------



## JazzyCat

Oh, I see, I also got different things from dif. gender charts... interesting. Most say boy. I tried that eyeball thing, and it was weird. Couldn't really figure out which blood vessels looked like fish hooks!!


----------



## JazzyCat

I think twins with one boy & one girl would be so ideal!!!! I would probably be good after that!! :)


----------



## lousielou

What on earth is the eyeball thing?????


----------



## MissFox

I was thinking that too jazzy! I'm gonna be DONE with kids if this is the case! LOL! I really want to know so that I can just start telling people I'm fat! (I've gained 15lbs in 3 months as a side effect of quitting birth control)


----------



## Tasha360

oh yeah im gunna need a double for sure. ive got a buggy board now for Ds but rarely use it cuz he walks everywhere anyway just bought it for long trips etc. 
welcome to the new bfps ill add you all in a bit xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Seriously looking in the mirror now everywhere I go, like, yup, def. look preggers. I think people don't want to insult me by asking, but they have to have some idea that might be the case!!

lousielou - the eyeball thing was posted way earlier in this thread and in some other threads, it basically says to look into a mirror, look up and at your eyeballs. You are looking for two red fish hook shaped veins at about 5 and 7 o'clock. If right eye, girl, if left eye, boy. If both eyes, either twins or a girl.... that's the best I can summarize it.


----------



## lousielou

Ooooh, I see :D


----------



## ttclou25

joined here a few years ago while ttc and now finally posting after postive couple of weeks ago. Hope I can join in with you all, TTc over 4 years after 6 failed iuis and got natural bfp before ivf started. Looking forward to enjoy everyones pg story x


----------



## helen1234

PeanutBean said:


> Hello everyone! Please add me. Got my BFP this morning which gives an EDD of 26th April. Fingers crossed I get there, it's such early days!

hey babes :wave: great to see you xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

congrats lou25!! Very happy for you!


----------



## lousielou

Yay Lou - congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MrsSpongeBob

caro103 said:


> Hi loopy, this is my 1st too!
> 
> A preggy journal is a great ideas girls, means people can keep up with you too! :)
> 
> Mrsspongebob we have the same edd and my 1st appt is 24th :D, whens your scan? I've got to wait until 23.9.10!!
> 
> xx

I havnt got a date yet, i think the midwife will contact the hospital at my appointment then i should get a letter from them a couple of weeks later. I think they aim to do it around the 12 to 14 week mark.
Good luck on the 24th, the 25th seems to be taking ages to come around! 

How are you feeling? Im slightly nauseous but i have to say feeling better than i did last time, which is quite lucky as now i have a 2yr old to run after lol xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry to throw water on everything but you do know really that you can't tell the gender from wee right? The only surefire way of knowing is a genetic test but a late scan will be fairly accurate, probably. And the rest of it? Fun to do the tests and make a guess but it's only a guess, there're all balls! lol

Welcome and congrats to all the new BFPs since I joined!


----------



## JazzyCat

Has anyone ever tried this non-alcoholic wine? 

https://www.arielvineyards.com/wines.html

I'm going to see if they have any at my local market. Would love to try some!!


----------



## ttclou25

thank you for my welcome already xx


----------



## caro103

MrsSpongeBob said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Hi loopy, this is my 1st too!
> 
> A preggy journal is a great ideas girls, means people can keep up with you too! :)
> 
> Mrsspongebob we have the same edd and my 1st appt is 24th :D, whens your scan? I've got to wait until 23.9.10!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I havnt got a date yet, i think the midwife will contact the hospital at my appointment then i should get a letter from them a couple of weeks later. I think they aim to do it around the 12 to 14 week mark.
> Good luck on the 24th, the 25th seems to be taking ages to come around!
> 
> How are you feeling? Im slightly nauseous but i have to say feeling better than i did last time, which is quite lucky as now i have a 2yr old to run after lol xxClick to expand...

yeah 24th still seems like forever away too but I guess its only a week now :thumbup:, all areas seem to be different in how they work but so long as you get that scan it doesn't matter :D

Feeling slightly sick too, couldn't really eat dinner tonight but what I managed made me feel a little better and stayed down :), otherwise tired and peeing for england! good job you feel well with a 2yr old! can't imagine managing feeling this knackered and having a lo to look after!

Lou-congrats hun! must be amazing after all those years ttc!


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Gemie said:


> Everything I can find says the grant ends in April 2011
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/familyfinance/sure-start-maternity-grant/

The Directgov website clearly states that it's 25 weeks before 1st January 2011 then it's scrapped, here's the link;

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/HealthinPregnancyGrant/DG_173502

HTH xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just seen the intelligender kit at Walgreens for 24.99 and it said can be taken as early as 6 weeks!! BUt not to take it if your on progestrone...so I will not be using one for a bit. I think it will be super fun!!


----------



## ncmommy

ttclou25 said:


> joined here a few years ago while ttc and now finally posting after postive couple of weeks ago. Hope I can join in with you all, TTc over 4 years after 6 failed iuis and got natural bfp before ivf started. Looking forward to enjoy everyones pg story x


That is wonderful, congratulations!!!


----------



## ncmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I just seen the intelligender kit at Walgreens for 24.99 and it said can be taken as early as 6 weeks!! BUt not to take it if your on progestrone...so I will not be using one for a bit. I think it will be super fun!!

Oh might have to go and buy one, just for fun of course!


----------



## Gemie

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Everything I can find says the grant ends in April 2011
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/familyfinance/sure-start-maternity-grant/
> 
> The Directgov website clearly states that it's 25 weeks before 1st January 2011 then it's scrapped, here's the link;
> 
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/HealthinPregnancyGrant/DG_173502
> 
> HTH xxClick to expand...

Oh right well I'm talking about the £500 for people on low income


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow this thread grows fast!! I'm a bit scared today as I feel nothing. Not just symptom-wise... I just don't feel preggers at all. I've been pretty hormonal/emotional all the way through so far but today I'm happy and hyper and excited.... It doesn't feel right.
This weeks gonna go soooo slow. 8 days til the scan!


----------



## MissMaternal

Lou it's great that you're joining us here! What a journey you've had...and it's only just beginning :flower: xxx


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- don't let it get you down- I didn't feel prego at all today until a litle while agowhen a nap became necessary and I'm a little nauseous.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks :)
I know I should be making the most of the symptoms while they're gone... My DF is already taking advantage by getting me to bed early :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Is anyone having like mild twinges around ovary/groin area?
Had me worried silly it has :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well, I just found out today that I am expecting. Nothing has been medically confirmed. Just an HPT this morning. 

Going to the DRs tomorrow for bloodwork to make sure everything is healthy and normal. 

So i'm still very cautious but I was recommended to say hello. :) I may just lurk for a while since I am just very very newly pregnant.

Due date would be Aug 24th.


----------



## MissFox

I have twinges= and flutters

Cottleston- I was telling my mom that my boobs didn't hurt this morning and she told me to enjoy it! I also think they went down in size a pinch, but I don't know. I'm just going to enjoy it, especially since the nausea set in again. 
I would definitly jump on the going to bed early if DF was home. I've been really horny lately.:blush:


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Gemie said:


> Is anyone having like mild twinges around ovary/groin area?
> Had me worried silly it has :(

Yep, me too! Worrying as I haven't had my usual sickness either!! Trying to refrain from buying more tests!! :blush:


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Is time dragging for anyone else? I'm 5+3 (5+4 in 1 hour! lol!) but time seems to really be dragging since I found out, I think it's because i'm quite anxious this time (so far have followed my mums pattern exactly re age of having children, age gaps, etc and I know she miscarried her third pg just before she fell pg with my little brother...just hoping history doesn't repeat itself) I just want to be able to tell people, and trying really hard to hold out til 12 weeks. I've nearly dropped myself in it several times over the past few days....I think people already have their suspicions...oh thinks i'm giving out 'vibes'!


----------



## Gemie

waiting_on_#3 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having like mild twinges around ovary/groin area?
> Had me worried silly it has :(
> 
> Yep, me too! Worrying as I haven't had my usual sickness either!! Trying to refrain from buying more tests!! :blush:Click to expand...

I'm just driving myself crazy I am :-/

I'm googling it and getting worried.. what a fool lol! I think i'll raise it with my mw on Thursday.
I have done about 20 hpts :blush: I'm addicted and it's time I stopped b/c it's not proving anything other than I'm preggo which I already know :haha:


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Gemie said:


> waiting_on_#3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having like mild twinges around ovary/groin area?
> Had me worried silly it has :(
> 
> Yep, me too! Worrying as I haven't had my usual sickness either!! Trying to refrain from buying more tests!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just driving myself crazy I am :-/
> 
> I'm googling it and getting worried.. what a fool lol! I think i'll raise it with my mw on Thursday.
> I have done about 20 hpts :blush: I'm addicted and it's time I stopped b/c it's not proving anything other than I'm preggo which I already know :haha:Click to expand...

step away from google! :haha:
I have promised myself I will only go near google to look for pram stockists!!! (keeping my fingers and everything else crossed anyway!)


----------



## DanaBump

really shouldve enjoyed the symptom free weekend because they are back with avengence today. (not that i'm complaining, really)
to add to that i have an awful head cold, haven't had one in at least a couple years. 3 hrs of sleep to boot. uuuuuuugh. early night for me!


----------



## laura3103

i've not any really symptoms either just achy boobs and i cant wait to take my bra off.

i do keep having the odd ping of nausea but nothing too bad.

this is what makes me think i'm having another girl as i was like this with DD


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> i've not any really symptoms either just achy boobs and i cant wait to take my bra off.
> 
> i do keep having the odd ping of nausea but nothing too bad.
> 
> this is what makes me think i'm having another girl as i was like this with DD

if these are the symptoms for a girl, i'm excited!! 

don't get me wrong, i'll take a boy but my gma passed away in oct and we're all set to name the girl after her. would be like having a little part of her with us again


----------



## camishantel

so got a call from the dr and my antibody test is positive... I am RH-... so they have to run more bloods and see where we go from here... I don't know what they do for babies born with RH sensitivity anymore.... I know in the olden days they had to completely drain the baby of blood at birth and transfuse all new blood into the baby..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami. WOw I think they give you shots now while you are pregnant. I am not sure. WHen will you get more info on it?


----------



## laura3103

my gran passed in june as well and if i have a girl i'm going to give her my cgrans middle name as her middle name for my dad.

so if i have a girl she will be called Dolly Constance and a boy Albert Percy William


----------



## MissFox

cami- I don't think they do that anymore- it's probably just a shot. 
Drspock has something about it. I'm thinking of you Cami.


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> so got a call from the dr and my antibody test is positive... I am RH-... so they have to run more bloods and see where we go from here... I don't know what they do for babies born with RH sensitivity anymore.... I know in the olden days they had to completely drain the baby of blood at birth and transfuse all new blood into the baby..


it's not a big deal, just a couple extra shots and something extra in your iv. 

laura, if we have a girl it'll be abbygael leeann marie. she'll be named after my gma, sister and mom.


----------



## laura3103

thats a lovely name danabump.x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

At the moment we are having

Sabrina iris Alexandra 

And 

Leo Sebastian


----------



## laura3103

i love old fashioned names as you can tell from my DD who is named after my nan.


----------



## DanaBump

oh! boy will be named after nick's dad's middle name and his cousins middle name who passed away and my uncle who passed away when he was 18.

logan james myron (this one isn't set in stone)

**edit** yeah, that one was just ruled out, lol 

maybe logan james louis after my gpa? who knows


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lovely names ladies. 

OUr boy name is Gunner Elijah 

Girl name is Mazie Grace although I also love the name Lillie Grey but my dh cousin just had a baby and she named her Lily


----------



## camishantel

girl name Caleah Lynn... don't know about boys yet


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Lou25 and Casey!

Cottleston, I also have 8 days until my early scan! It does stink, this constant waiting game, waiting to OV, waiting to test, waiting for confirmation, waiting for the 12wk milestone.....:wacko:

Time is definitely dragging....

Gemme, I was getting the twinges/flutters too, totally normal, it's just the uterus changing for the baby. I haven't had many symptoms either, so I know about the worrying game.

Cami, is this your first PG? If so, you won't need to do anything, it's the second PG that you'll need the shots.

Those are some lovely names. If I have a girl, Evelynn, Evie for short. Still thinking about boy names.


----------



## MissFox

DF gets to name the girl- Serenity Rose
I get to name the boy- but he's gona be a II, so we're switching up the middle name- Ryan Dean (after his dad's middle name). 
However, if we have twins and they are boy and a girl we're going with Phillip and Lilian because of the Rugrats. 
And everytime I say that all i can think of is when they argued "NO PHILLIP" "YES LILIAN!"


----------



## CaseyBaby718

dietrad-- thank you! 

Also i've been getting twinges too. More like cramping slightly. But very different from AF cramping.

Don't think there is anything to worry about. My friend who just gave birth said she had cramping in the first trimester. Probably just the uterus gearing up for the great expansion. :)


----------



## bernina

Hi Cami, I'm also Rh-, I have A- blood and DH has A+. If our child has A+ blood then at birth when the blood mixes it could cause excessive bleeding for me and could also harm future A+ children. If the kiddos are all A- then of course no worries. When I had my previous miscarriages I had to get a shot, this prevented me from making the antibodies in case the babies I was carrying were A+ (likely since I think 80% of population has + blood, we're in the minority with our -). With this pregnancy if all goes well I think I get a shot in the 2nd trimester, and then one closer to delivery. Immediately after birth they'll check the babies blood type and if positive give me another dose. If negative no further treatment needed.


----------



## moomoo

laura3103 said:


> i love old fashioned names as you can tell from my DD who is named after my nan.

LOVE your lo's name!!! We have a Reginald here...love old names XX


----------



## preggo1979

camishantel said:


> so got a call from the dr and my antibody test is positive... I am RH-... so they have to run more bloods and see where we go from here... I don't know what they do for babies born with RH sensitivity anymore.... I know in the olden days they had to completely drain the baby of blood at birth and transfuse all new blood into the baby..


all they do is give you Rhogam. You'll need to have it after the baby is born. This alone could be the reason you've miscarried before. You're body looks at it like it is a foreigner and attacks it. Taking one shot will fix the problem completely. not a problem at all.
They generally give a shot in the second trimester and one after you have the baby. Therefore when you get pregnant again no matter what the babies blood type is you have been given the proper medication. Even for the women we would get on our floor that would miscarry they would get a shot of Rhogam prior to discharge. If you get pregnant again after this one, you will have to get the same thing again. Once they have tested you as -ve blood type it doesn't matter the babies blood type or the father's blood type. Better safe than sorry. good luck


----------



## ERINANNA

Hi Everyone,

I am a newbie on here so thought I would introduce myself.

I got my :bfp: last week and am now 5+3. This is my 3rd pregnancy I have 2 beautful girls Erins who is 6 and Anna who is 2 today . Think my due date is around april 16th.

Looking forward to sharing our pregnancy stories will all you april ladies :happydance:

Nicola x


----------



## helen1234

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Well, I just found out today that I am expecting. Nothing has been medically confirmed. Just an HPT this morning.
> 
> Going to the DRs tomorrow for bloodwork to make sure everything is healthy and normal.
> 
> So i'm still very cautious but I was recommended to say hello. :) I may just lurk for a while since I am just very very newly pregnant.
> 
> Due date would be Aug 24th.

Waaaaaah so glad your here babes so nice to see another lttc girl, your bloodwork is going to be absolutely find your here for the long haul you are,


----------



## helen1234

ERINANNA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie on here so thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> I got my :bfp: last week and am now 5+3. This is my 3rd pregnancy I have 2 beautful girls Erins who is 6 and Anna who is 2 today . Think my due date is around april 16th.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing our pregnancy stories will all you april ladies :happydance:
> 
> Nicola x

Hey babes
Welcome to Bnb :wave: congratulations and happy birthday to Anna xxx


----------



## ttclou25

We have had our names since starting to ttc years ago i thought id change my mind by now but still think we are going for Bella for girl Ethan for boy. Boys names are hard though.

Hi Nicola xx


----------



## helen1234

ughhhhh i'm losing brown blood :( waiting for mw to blag me a scan, i hear its very common, but i'm panickinbg like nobodys business :cry:


----------



## ttclou25

Helen try not to worry too much as long as its brown its old blood! I had this when af was due and a few days ago for half a day and then it stopped and nothing since! Try not to worry yourself though but hope you get a scan xx


----------



## lisaed

Tasha360 said:


> so sorry hun im forgetfull and ditzy anyway and being pregnant just makes me 10 x worse lol. If ive missed anyone else just let me know lol xxx

hi i joined a couple of weeks ago but dont seem to be on the list EDD 15TH X


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Hello ladies. Sorry i've not been on. It's just with not knowing what's going on i'd rather leave it. However should get my blood results Friday and can go from there xxx


----------



## chelseaharvey

My appointment with my GP was rubbish today all i got was a congratulations & book in with the MW she did not even ask when my last AF was & work out how far gone i am

Said no to early scan, told me to tell all my worries & concerns to the midwife & that was it

Booked in with the midwife 7th Sept (earliest i could be seen) & i have phoned up & booked a private scan for tomorrow at 3pm

Still feeling fine & nothing going on.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Blimey!
Its taken me an hour to skim through all the posts since i've last been on. . . so many new people! I'm so so so tired, been getting really hot in the night and waking up feeling really bloated and needing to pee and then its hardly anything and i still feel like an absolute whale. Had to go buy a new dress for work as my pencil dress wouldnt zip up. And i feel sick all the time without actually being sick. yeurgh!!
My doctor was rubbish too, still i'm moving soon and the doctors is like 30 secs away from my house so i hope they actually care at the new place. My doc didn't retest me either, just believed what i said and i was in there for about a minute, rubbish! 
Still very cautious untill 12 weeks, i m/c last time bang on the 12 weeks mark so just wishing the days would pass so i can relax and enjoy feeling rubbish!!
Abz xx


----------



## PeanutBean

The doctor's here generally are rubbish about pregnancy. The tests are so reliable they don't normally test again now. They wash their hands of us, we're the MWs department now, assuming we get that far. :(

That said I'm going to book in to see my GP as I've been suffering with exhaustion for yonks now and had slight anaemia. I want them to do bloods and check how my iron levels are now.

I too am the size of a whale. Sooooo bloated. Various work trousers that are normally massive at the waist are now snug. I didn't even try my pencil skirt. I'm also feeling thirsty and drinking quite a lot and though peeing frequently not really peeing much at all. It is all in my tummy.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Now that i've taken a second pee test and it's positive. I've been thinking about baby names more. 

We have the boy names already laid out. First son is going to be Silas Alan. 

Girls we've been flip flopping on and we have a lot of choices. I think I've settled for either Ophelia Rosa or Ophelia Isadora. Leaning heavily on the second.


----------



## Psalms 139

New to the post! Due date 15 April. Success through IUI! Miscarried my last baby so trying to relax and enjoy, but remain cautiously happy!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

welcome psalms. :) Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and baby! :D


----------



## lousielou

Today, I am freezing my arse off. I feel like it's winter. I am so bloody cold. I had this with my son, I remember :( Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## loopy82

lousielou said:


> Today, I am freezing my arse off. I feel like it's winter. I am so bloody cold. I had this with my son, I remember :( Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I've been feeling like this too! Even yesterday when it was reasonably warm.


----------



## lousielou

Glad I'm not the noly one! Well, not glad for you - it sucks huh? Off to Spain though at the end of the week, soooooooo excited!! :D


----------



## DanaBump

is benedryl safe to take? i took 1 last night in hopes i took something mild enough just to get some sleep. sure hope it was safe!


----------



## Gemie

Psalms 139 said:


> New to the post! Due date 15 April. Success through IUI! Miscarried my last baby so trying to relax and enjoy, but remain cautiously happy!

Just wanted to say I love your user name psalm 139 is my absolute favourite <3

Congrats! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

No symptoms today. Nipples aren't even that tender after being bad for aaaages.
I know I should be making the most of it but I'm a negative Nancy!


----------



## Gemie

I read on some pages it's okay to take Dana but I wouldn't take anything w/out asking the doc as I don't think anyone is really sure.
I've been taking paracetamol and sometimes it works... Thats one thing for me to ask the mw tomorrow... I'd die for a good nights sleep! x


----------



## PeanutBean

I wsa freezing all last week. Took it as a negative sign before the bfp as last pregnancy I was roasting all the time. But maybe not in the beginning, I don't really remember!

We ahve a girl's name. We chose it when pregnant with Byron as we didn't find out his gender. But we are struggling with boy's names. Thought Theodore sounded ace with our surname untiul I remembered that my nephew (now just born) has that name! :dohh: My brother and sister in law have nicked all the good boys names. We had the name Byron planned for like 7 years or something. Dunno what we'll do if this one is a boy...


----------



## madcatwoman

is it me or does i seem like a lifetime until the 12 week scan and before you can tell everyone?, i feel like im going to wait an eternity(litterally)


----------



## PeanutBean

A lifetime.

I'm on hol the next couple of weeks and expect to return to work sick as a dog, assuming it's the same as my last pregnancy. I think some people will start guessing then anyway, but don't know if they'll say anything. I've been trying to work what it taking place in the mean time. I've a big thing in September to get through (that'll be really hard) and another at the end of October but I think I'll be able to be telling people then so at least I can start getting some sympathy for being so ill!


----------



## helen1234

I've got an early scan on thurs morning, mw told me brown blood is ok as long it's not accompanied by cramps and red blood.

Please stick beany :(


----------



## loopy82

CottlestonPie said:


> No symptoms today. Nipples aren't even that tender after being bad for aaaages.
> I know I should be making the most of it but I'm a negative Nancy!

How far along are you? I am exactly the same today and also being a negative Nancy! As well as thinking being cold all the time was a bad sign. Think I would be having a nervous breakdown if it wasn't for this forum :wacko:


----------



## lilbean

Hi everyone, I just had my first midwife appointment today, Im 5+6days,
managed to get a scan booked at the EPAU next thursday when I'll be 7+1. Really really worried right now as I had a silent mc in march, went for 11 week scan and baby didnt have a heartbeat, only measured 8+6, does anyone have any positive stories to put my mind at ease? sooooooo worried :cry:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

helen1234 said:


> I've got an early scan on thurs morning, mw told me brown blood is ok as long it's not accompanied by cramps and red blood.
> 
> Please stick beany :(


Sending you lots of luck sweetie!! :)


----------



## lilbean

Psalms 139 said:


> New to the post! Due date 15 April. Success through IUI! Miscarried my last baby so trying to relax and enjoy, but remain cautiously happy!

I miscarried my last baby too :-( im due april the 14th, its really worrying isn't it, I dont think we will be able to relax untill were past the 12 week stage, good luck, how have you been feeling? xxx


----------



## petitpas

Right, here's some good news:
10dpo: hcg 16.6 & progesterone 53.9
13dpo: hcg 44.8 & progesterone 57.9, womb lining 14.5mm
Shame they decided to shock me and keep me in overnight with suspected ectopic!
I'm out now and well pleased. Hopefully this will tide me over until my early scan on the 2nd of September :)

Hello :wave: btw to all the new ladies!
:hugs: to those who have suffered m/cs and are worried - it sucks that we can't just be happy, doesn't it!?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

petitpas-- we seem to have the same due date. :) I'm glad that everything is going good for you.


----------



## jenwigan

elow can i change my due dat please to the 9th april thank you xx


----------



## petitpas

CaseyBaby718 said:


> petitpas-- we seem to have the same due date. :) I'm glad that everything is going good for you.

:happydance: :thumbup:

(now I know whose ticker to look at when I think of froggy as a fruity :D)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nice numbers Petitpas! :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Cramping crampsville. And wet knickers. But no blood. But ow! Who said they get more pain when sitting about? Been chained to computer all day, only stood up couple of times to go to toilet so maybe that's it... But ow!


----------



## josy0710

I just got my BFP yesterday and today ..my EDD is April 26 :D can I join?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

josy0710 said:


> I just got my BFP yesterday and today ..my EDD is April 26 :D can I join?

Congrats! :D


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Josy and welcome!


----------



## MissFox

I have poison oak and have since a few days after my bfp. I was told that benedryl and claritin are both safe to take while pegnant. I had to ask about claritin because benedryl makes me hallucinate but if it was the only hing id be ablebto take to sleep id take it


----------



## Tigerlilies

That stinks! You might have to soak in a tub with vinegar to get rid of it faster. I had poison ivy the first time I was PG, used fresh bath towels and sheets every day....man, did I get sick of doing laundry!


----------



## oleander

Hello! New April Mommy! April 15th. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## laura3103

oh i now have another symptom come today its my sence of smell its gone into over drive i was sitting in the car and the smell of the heat in hte car was making me gag i had to open all the windows and i was just talking to my friend wh had her little dog and i could smell the dog smell while we were talking her. 

omg god help anyone that comes into work tonight has smells horrid cause i will tell them.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura3103 said:


> oh i now have another symptom come today its my sence of smell its gone into over drive i was sitting in the car and the smell of the heat in hte car was making me gag i had to open all the windows and i was just talking to my friend wh had her little dog and i could smell the dog smell while we were talking her.
> 
> omg god help anyone that comes into work tonight has smells horrid cause i will tell them.


My sense of smell has been in over drive too! I could smell my cats the moment I walked in my front door from the Dr's office today. And, i smelled popcorn... don't know why since we don't even have a box of it at the house. 

And I swear, I can smell my BO even though i put on deodorant. LOL Also my nose has been having little bleeds every now and then.


----------



## lousielou

Still no symptoms here...

What's poison Oak hun?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congrats and welcome Oleander!

My super human sense of smell hasn't been super human, it kind of comes and goes, my sister's cooking smelled bad last week but nothing has really made me gag. Not a heck of a lot of symptoms either, just moody today.

Poison oak is like poison ivy but the leaf looks like an oak leaf. That's really the only difference.


----------



## Gemie

Well I NEED sleep! I'm having a terrible time :(

I just went to the chemist but he wouldn't sell me benadryl without me asking a doc so I'm getting my doc to call me back. If it's safe and makes you sleep... I'm taking it! x


----------



## MissFox

Its like poison sumac or poison ivy. Its a plant that makes you break out in an itchy rash! It spreads too! Ive almosy got it gone. Used expensive scrub on the worst parts now using lemon juice. 
Oh andmy nose is making me so sick! I can smell waayy tooo much!!


----------



## ettegirb21

Just curious...what symptoms are you all having? I'm 4w3d, had a lot of cramping/aching/twinges until today. Now, I don't really have any symptoms. Scarred I am (or did) miscarry--since I'm on progesterone shots, miscarriage symptoms can be masked.

Just wanted to see if any others feel totally normal....


----------



## lousielou

ettegirb21 said:


> Just wanted to see if any others feel totally normal....

Me, me, me! :D


----------



## smeej

lilbean said:


> Psalms 139 said:
> 
> 
> New to the post! Due date 15 April. Success through IUI! Miscarried my last baby so trying to relax and enjoy, but remain cautiously happy!
> 
> I miscarried my last baby too :-( im due april the 14th, its really worrying isn't it, I dont think we will be able to relax untill were past the 12 week stage, good luck, how have you been feeling? xxxClick to expand...

Lilbean - we have the same EDD 

fingers Xd for sticky, healthy beans!!

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

All my symptoms have been coming and going. Nothing that is really sticking. Yesterday I had a huge headache that was making me nauseous. 

I have a girl name picked out finally, I think. Ophelia Isadora. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls, havnt read through the posts yet will have a nosey later. Saw the mw today to book in. She filled in my notes and booked my scan for 24th sept- i'll be nearly 13 weeks then though :-(
Hope everyones well today. i am exhausted. Demi still wakes in the night for a feed and my sons up at the crack of dawn and dont get chance to nap in the day.

xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

my sense of smell is really strong now too, i commute in on the train and all the smelly b/o and bad breath people are making me feel awful every morning... :(


----------



## MissFox

Love that name casey!


----------



## Gemie

Well doc phoned me and said the manufacturers say not to take benadryl in pregnancy but people do take it and are fine so he weighed up the fact I'm not sleeping and my hayfever and said the benadryl would be a lesser of 2 evils so is writing me a prescription for them :happydance:


----------



## camerashy

really nice name :)
omg exausted today really am and havent even done that much ??!!

weve been thinking names too ......crazy i know so early but hey will pass some tme lol 

i really find boys name hard to choose ......think we have a nice girls name but im sure will change my mind in the future......any1 have any really nice unusual boys names ???? thanks ;)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I think if its a boy we're calling him xander, or maybe i'll chicken out and pick Luke instead, not sure!


----------



## Gemie

I love Beau for a boy and Tobias, Xavier and Isaiah (pronounced izaya b/c my dad keep saying if he's called iziya he'd keep saying one eye's higher than the other :haha:)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

thats the kind of thing my dad would say! lol I really like Milo until someone went 'oh yeah like the one from the tweenies?!' :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Casey, good name!

I love Isaiah but my husband didnt' like it yet he came up with Caleb, Caleb is a good name too but to me, it's not much different than Isaiah. I also like Jacob but my husband shot that one down too.

Gemie, I hope you'll get some rest now!


----------



## Gemie

Why are men so awkward over names! There are so many boys names I like but b/c of oh we have about 4 real possibility :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

Oh and there is only one girls name he wants and that's Poppy where I love Daisy or Bronte

Men!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Gemie said:


> Oh and there is only one girls name he wants and that's Poppy where I love Daisy or Bronte
> 
> Men!

I had a long haired dachshund named Poppy. :) 

I love Daisy.


----------



## helen1234

Just got my 3+ and the brown discharge has gone so I'm hoping it was something and nothing, 1st mw appt in the morning and I've still got my scan booked for thurs, 

I can think of loads of girls names but not boys, I like Isaac thoughand Alfie oh doesn't like either though I like Scarlett, daisy, Georgia for girls, I like normal but not common names I just think of bullying with whacked out names and they have to suit baby child teen middle age and old people, some people don't think past a baby name


----------



## Gemie

I used to have a cat called Poppy! He doesn't think that matters though :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Oh wow. MS has kicked in big time. I am so sick today. I dry heaved for 5 minutes but nothing. Also pooing. UGH. I think I'm heading back to the bathroom.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Helen what times ur scan on Thursday? Mines 2:45?

Yey on the 3+ x


----------



## Ginger84

I had my first meeting with the midwife today. She said she can only guess my EDD from my last LMP- which was 20th June, which would make me 8 + 3 days according to her calculator. i have long cycles (last 2 were 41 days) and i think i ov'd even later this time on cd29 which is how i got my dates (6+1)

What do you think, should i continue using my dates until the scan or use hers? i dont want to have my scan too early?

As for names i like Caden and Ellis for boys and im struggling with girls names at the mo

xx


----------



## MissFox

I think that since ou know when you Od you can go by your dates, and if you go by hers don't be bummed when they take a couple weeks off. I'm sure you're pretty close though!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I like Emily for a girl, but other half asked me if i wanted that really when it would be shortened to Em, and its made me think now!!.

He suggested Bethany, which actually i quite like, even when its shortned to Beth!.

I only have one boys name, and i dont really want to budge on it...."Bailey", i really love that name, OH isnt sure at the moment!.


----------



## gertrude

helen1234 said:


> Just got my 3+e

how long did it take? I've just got 2-3 again and I'm supposed to be 6 weeks tomorrow :shrug::cry:


----------



## ncmommy

Helen- I have had brown spotting also, but my hcg levels have been going up and I have had no cramping so I was told not to worry! Easier said than done! Just got my blood taken so we will see how the numbers look then they will decide if I sould come in for an early scan. 

As for names, Dh and I really like names that can be used for boys or girls. Some we like are Alden, Aven, and Smith. We will probably tweak the spellings depending on if a boy or girl. Since afer I had my daughter I have kept a running list of names that I have heard and liked.

I got sick this morning but probably not ms, I saw my dog eating a dead bird....so gross! Why are dogs so nasty, how can that taste good!!!!!

My daughter is at preschool this morning so I am home doing chores and trying to get some rest. I am so tired!!!!!

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies just thought I'd drop by and say hello...

Had a few issues over the weekend which lead me to believe this pregnancy was possibly ectopic again :( Had some pain in my tube side and started to stress myself out so I took myself off to the Gynae ward at the local hospital to see what they thought.

The hospital ran my bloods and they came back with a HCG level of 1245, did an internal (yuck!) and decided to admit me overnight given my past history of ectopic. They also wanted to scan me but couldn't until sunday morning - so I had an internal scan at 4w6d and they could make out a 6mm Gestational sac so we have a bit of good news! Was told its too early to see yolk sac and fetal pole yet which would rule out ectopic, so at the moment until they see this in the womb, my pregnancy is classified as a PUL (preg of unknown location!).

I had HCG levels run again yesterday and thankfully they've more than doubled to 2,600, so as far as the hospital is now concerned this pregnancy is looking like its in the right place and I have another set of bloods to do tomorrow then a scan a week tomorrow when I'll be 6w2d.

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies this all works out well... 

I have a positive feeling now and thankfully no pain, have not bled once and boobs are mighty sore so I'm hoping for another double on my bloods then think I can rest easy!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Got the call from my nurse. My hgc levels are at 104. Which she said were great for my time. We are going to repeat on thursday and then again on monday to make sure that everything is going up. :D 

I'm so elated!!!! :D

I mean two pregnancy tests were saying I was preg, but I just wanted the nurse to confirm.... and now it is.... SO YEY!!! :D


----------



## chelseaharvey

ettegirb21 said:


> Just curious...what symptoms are you all having? I'm 4w3d, had a lot of cramping/aching/twinges until today. Now, I don't really have any symptoms. Scarred I am (or did) miscarry--since I'm on progesterone shots, miscarriage symptoms can be masked.
> 
> Just wanted to see if any others feel totally normal....

I am over 6 weeks now & have nothing going on if it had not been for the 9 positive pregnancy tests then i would not believe i was pregnant


----------



## caro103

congrats to the new ladies! 

casey and cupcake so glad everythings looking like its headed in the right direction for you guys! :D

asm the dry heaving started this morning :( would have felt a whole lot better if could have actually been sick! discovered eating hula hoops this afternoon majorly helped with my afternoon ms bout! :thumbup:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Ginger84 said:


> I would keep to how you are. Always nice to be put ahead a few days then back


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chelseaharvey said:


> ettegirb21 said:
> 
> 
> Just curious...what symptoms are you all having? I'm 4w3d, had a lot of cramping/aching/twinges until today. Now, I don't really have any symptoms. Scarred I am (or did) miscarry--since I'm on progesterone shots, miscarriage symptoms can be masked.
> 
> Just wanted to see if any others feel totally normal....
> 
> I am over 6 weeks now & have nothing going on if it had not been for the 9 positive pregnancy tests then i would not believe i was pregnantClick to expand...

I still have some cramping/aching/twinges, but they come and go. I am also taking progerterone pills. I think that it's just your body changing. Sometimes you'll feel things other times you won't. 

Just watch out, in a few days time, we will all have exhaustion and MS. :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> congrats to the new ladies!
> 
> casey and cupcake so glad everythings looking like its headed in the right direction for you guys! :D
> 
> asm the dry heaving started this morning :( would have felt a whole lot better if could have actually been sick! discovered eating hula hoops this afternoon majorly helped with my afternoon ms bout! :thumbup:


I've been told that red hots help too. :)


----------



## MissFox

I feel you Caro. I've been sick- finally managed to vomit! Lots. Still queezy feeling though- just hope I can make it to work at a decent time. That is one of the up sides of telling my boss. I get to let her know that I feel like POOP and come in late.


----------



## ettegirb21

CaseyBaby718 said:


> chelseaharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ettegirb21 said:
> 
> 
> Just curious...what symptoms are you all having? I'm 4w3d, had a lot of cramping/aching/twinges until today. Now, I don't really have any symptoms. Scarred I am (or did) miscarry--since I'm on progesterone shots, miscarriage symptoms can be masked.
> 
> Just wanted to see if any others feel totally normal....
> 
> I am over 6 weeks now & have nothing going on if it had not been for the 9 positive pregnancy tests then i would not believe i was pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> I still have some cramping/aching/twinges, but they come and go. I am also taking progerterone pills. I think that it's just your body changing. Sometimes you'll feel things other times you won't.
> 
> Just watch out, in a few days time, we will all have exhaustion and MS. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, I sure hope so! I know it's bad, but I am ready for the yucky MS and feeling bad. I never got far enough with my previous 2 pregnancies, that feeling sick would be refreshing (I know, that might be crazy). :)


----------



## JazzyCat

Cupcake - sounds like movement in a positive direction! FXed for you!!

Miss Fox - sorry you are feeling so ill... guess it's that time. I hope the poison oak is drying up at this point.

Congrats Casey and all the new BFPs!!! 

As for me, not feeling many symptoms, but belly is bloated and BIG. Officially wearing maternity pants. Can't imagine not telling anyone until the end of September... we have a big family get together in 2 weeks and I know people are going to be suspicious. Won't be telling!! I love that you all have such great baby names picked out, I can never find any I want to stick with... plus DH will probably shoot them all down, so I'll wait a few months before thinking more about that!

Went walking on the beach last night, missing my surfing, but I don't think that would be good at this point, since I am afraid of taking a fall that might not be good. Baby is worth it all!! It is weird not feeling as many symptoms, seems like weeks 4 & 5 I felt lots of cramping in my belly, now not so bad. Still have acne and sore BBs... but those seem mild. Smell sensitivity is insane!!


----------



## Tryingfora4th

Hey everyone, I'm new to the site but can I please join for due in April?
I *think* I'm due on the 24th, lmp was 23/07/10 but my cycles are short (roughly 23 days) so that brings my date forward slightly.
Not having any symptoms yet, except for mega huge and sore boobs lol (I never really had much symptoms in my last pregnancies, guess I'm one of the lucky ones, and I hope I dont have to eat my words if MS kicks in in a few weeks!)
I got a dodgy looking bfp yesterday on a FRER and a PREGNANT 1-2 this morning on clearblue. Still havent got my head around it as I didnt expect it to happen so soon for us.
Chinese gender chart things says its a girl, if so she'll be Iona. Dont know about any boys names yet.

Oh and my name's Viv :)
xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi viv congratulations!! Xx

I'm pretty much symptomless at the moment. Had a weird metallic taste in my mouth for about half hour earlier and my nose/throat are a bit gunky but even my sore nipples don't seem to be affecting me today.

As for names, girls are tricky!! Boys I can think of plenty but DF shoots them all down because they're not Edward. I like Oscar, Dylan, Oliver... I really like Sebastian but they're all no good because they're not Edward!


----------



## lilaries0411

Hi Everyone! I'm new to BnB as of yesterday! Just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone. My little one is Due April 16th!!!
I hope everyone is doing well with their pregnancies!!!


----------



## waiting_on_#3

well, I think I spoke too soon last night!
was complaining about pains and cramps and noticed that they were really quite severe on my left hand side, went to the toilet and tmi, but had pink/red spotting when I wiped, checked several more times and still there, so phoned EPU, answerphone suggested phoning gynae if worried, so as I was quite concerned about the pain, I phoned, and they told me to go straight in, had a bit of a cry on the way! Got there and they were really nice, did my obs, BP was high, unusual for me, usually very low, but was stressed, ended up having an internal, consultant said I wasn't anymore dilated than he would expect from someone having had two previous natural deliveries, he could see a spot of blood on my cervix, but wasn't overly worried, as nothing indicated iminent miscarriage, but also couldn't rule it out! Didn't feel too good when he said that we would have to see what happened in the next 24-48 hours and that any blood in pregnancy must be treated as a threatened miscarriage!! Did some bloodwork, hcg, bloodcount, etc and got to go back for an early scan on Thursday at 10.20am, and get blood results. Feel sh!t as got my 3+ on CB digi on Sunday so really thought things were going ok! only had a bit more red/pink blood when I wiped when knicker checking in the night, when I got up this morning it was just very pale brown mixed in with normal cm and has been all day. Still feeling very sore though, even though it's not 'sharp' pains anymore.
What can I expect to see on an early scan at 5+6 - 6 weeks (I know it's very hit and miss, but what sort of sizes should sca be, etc, can a heartbeat be seen at this stage?)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good news Casey and Cupcake! :thumbup:

Congratulations Trying! And welcome! Lil, welcome again! :winkwink:

Gemie, you're going to have to seriously talk to OH about Poppy, that would be a cute nick name but not as a legal name!

Feel my nipples tingle sometimes but other than being moody, I've got nothing today.


----------



## UkCath

Congratulations Casey viv lil and the other new BFPs.

Today I have been feeling so hungry I feel sick, even when I really should not be hungry, but I have not been sick yet. It's quite a weird feeling to feel so so hungry you feel sick, I don't think I could have imagined it if it wasn't happening to me....


----------



## Tigerlilies

Waiting...I pray everything is okay!!!! Today having more brown CM than the red and it being less in amount is a good sign though! Don't worry if nothing can be seen on Thursday, maybe a sac, but I wouldn't count on a heart beat, that's pushing it but not completely out of the question either so get really hydrated and don't pee before your scan! Good luck!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

gertrude said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my 3+e
> 
> how long did it take? I've just got 2-3 again and I'm supposed to be 6 weeks tomorrow :shrug::cry:Click to expand...

I think I'm about 6 1/2 weeks give or take s few days but by the calender I'm more but I had ovulation bleed so I'm not as far as my ticker I did a digi on Sunday and it said 2-3 so don't worry x


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> Helen what times ur scan on Thursday? Mines 2:45?
> 
> Yey on the 3+ x

It's 9:15 hun eeeek I'm so nervous I hate the 1st scans x


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy- The poison oak is clearing up- I had it spread all down my leg but the worst patches are dried up. I tried the lemon juice theory and it made the itch go away for 12+ hours. Well worth the price of a few lemons!!!


----------



## moomoo

Anyone elses ms hit them? I feel like crap!! Now I remember why I dislike early pregnancy soooo much!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Congrats tryingfora4th and lilaries. :D


----------



## JazzyCat

Miss Fox - glad to hear it!! Lemons, who knew?! I'll try to remember that as I love to camp and you never know...

moomoo - still no MS here... not sure why. I've heard taking vitamins at night helps, so I've been doing that. Probably just around the corner for me. Hope you find time to rest.


----------



## caro103

CaseyBaby718 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> congrats to the new ladies!
> 
> casey and cupcake so glad everythings looking like its headed in the right direction for you guys! :D
> 
> asm the dry heaving started this morning :( would have felt a whole lot better if could have actually been sick! discovered eating hula hoops this afternoon majorly helped with my afternoon ms bout! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I've been told that red hots help too. :)Click to expand...

What are red hots!? :blush:



moomoo said:


> Anyone elses ms hit them? I feel like crap!! Now I remember why I dislike early pregnancy soooo much!!

ooh yes its hit :(, not fully been sick but retched this morning and felt rough most of the day!:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Yea- my FIL told me about it- also mentioned bleach (when not pregnant- but it burns, as does the lemon) and mouth wash and rubbing alcohol. I figured that the lemon juice would be the cheapest. 
Moomoo- i'm feeling the MS today. BAD. Figured it was coming when I went to breakfast with my friend and it didn't feel so good until I got my pancakes nice and eaten.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> congrats to the new ladies!
> 
> casey and cupcake so glad everythings looking like its headed in the right direction for you guys! :D
> 
> asm the dry heaving started this morning :( would have felt a whole lot better if could have actually been sick! discovered eating hula hoops this afternoon majorly helped with my afternoon ms bout! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I've been told that red hots help too. :)Click to expand...
> 
> What are red hots!? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone elses ms hit them? I feel like crap!! Now I remember why I dislike early pregnancy soooo much!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooh yes its hit :(, not fully been sick but retched this morning and felt rough most of the day!:hugs:Click to expand...


Red Hots 

They are a spicy sweet cinnamon candy.


----------



## JazzyCat

For MS, I've heard peppermint or ginger will help.


----------



## chelseaharvey

waiting_on_#3 said:


> .
> What can I expect to see on an early scan at 5+6 - 6 weeks (I know it's very hit and miss, but what sort of sizes should sca be, etc, can a heartbeat be seen at this stage?)

Sorry to hear you are going through this.

I had a scan with my son at 5+4 & a hearbeat was picked up. I am going for a early scan tomorrow & should be 6+2 im hoping to see a heartbeat but i know that i may not

I'll let you know the outcome tomorrow


----------



## chelseaharvey

I have been feeling abit sick this evening :hop:


----------



## jenwigan

o my word my smell has defontly gone into overdrive finnaly a symptom, had to put OH shoes in the other room tonight as they were making me gag the smell of them. how is everybody today? xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've been finding salt and vinegar crisps work a treat to stop ms but then i get heartburn, can't win! :(


----------



## CrazyBird

Hey everyone, i had a blood test last Thurs when i was 6wks and my levels were 16072, is that good? I've got my early scan this thurs, looking forward to it but also a bit nervous.


----------



## Tasha360

i usually hate salt and vinegar crisps but cant get enough of them atm xx


----------



## mostlyharmlss

Sign me up for April 29th! :D


----------



## MrsSpongeBob

Yep! Loving the salt and vinegar crisps! lol xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CrazyBird said:


> Hey everyone, i had a blood test last Thurs when i was 6wks and my levels were 16072, is that good? I've got my early scan this thurs, looking forward to it but also a bit nervous.

I read online that it's not really the number that matters but how it is increasing or decreasing. 

But on an average the number you have for 6 wks is in the normal range according to this website: hCG levels
:thumbup:


----------



## CrazyBird

Thanks for that Casey x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MrsSpongeBob said:


> Yep! Loving the salt and vinegar crisps! lol xx

Now I have to go tell DH to buy me some because i'm craving them!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Am I responsible for this s&v crisp rush after that other ms thread?


----------



## MissFox

Those sound so good. I managed to eat a baked stuffed soft pretzel (it's stufffed with jalapeno cheese!). That was great, but chips sound so good too! 
I tried some gingerale for my morning sickness and that is what helped bring on the actual puking! Not that I'm complaining because I felt better afterwards. I'm kinda bummed I forgot to bring one with me to work.


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> a baked stuffed soft pretzel (it's stufffed with jalapeno cheese!).

Sounds great. We went to the pub at lunch time and I had fish and chips. About 3 hours later I was so hungry again though. I am going to try just eating very small meals but very often as from tomorrow.


----------



## stardust22

Please can I be added. EDD is 28th April. 

Congrats to all my fellow APRIL SWEET PEAS


----------



## Cupcake1979

stardust22 said:


> Please can I be added. EDD is 28th April.
> 
> Congrats to all my fellow APRIL SWEET PEAS

Yay Stardust - you're due 10 days after me :) :happydance:

Fingers crossed everything is ok for us both this time :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> Helen what times ur scan on Thursday? Mines 2:45?
> 
> Yey on the 3+ x
> 
> It's 9:15 hun eeeek I'm so nervous I hate the 1st scans xClick to expand...

Good luck, I finish nights Thursday morning so will getting a few hours sleep before scan but ask lou to text me see how u got on x


----------



## parkgirl

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Cupcake1979

I'm exhausted every day, could take a mid afternoon nap from 2pm! 
Mega sore boobs - they're huge too!! 

Thankfully no MS yet but its still too early...


----------



## parkgirl

The all day ms didn't hit me until 6 weeks. Been lucky to not be throwing up, but I do feel very nauseous almost all day long.


----------



## PeanutBean

Stupid thing to be excited about but I just blew my nose and there was blood in it! I never had any sort of nose bleed before preg but it spotted all the way through my last one. Other developments include being the size of an ox with bloat and my first bit of itchy nipple. Happy days!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

parkgirl said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> How is everyone feeling?

Lazy, boobs are huge, cranky, bloated, backache, headaches accompanied with light headedness, and cravings. 

Some could be self induced... aka the cravings! lol


----------



## DanaBump

uuugh still feel like crap. dr said benedryl is fine so i'm going to take 2 tonight and hopefully pass out early. i HATE summy colds.


----------



## parkgirl

CaseyBaby718 said:


> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Lazy, boobs are huge, cranky, bloated, backache, headaches accompanied with light headedness, and cravings.
> 
> Some could be self induced... aka the cravings! lolClick to expand...

The cravings can be fun. Might as well enjoy them before ms kicks in.



DanaBump said:


> uuugh still feel like crap. dr said benedryl is fine so i'm going to take 2 tonight and hopefully pass out early. i HATE summy colds.

Hope your cold goes away.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

On nights just had Chinese , ate a few mouth fulls and now feel :sick:


----------



## Nat77

Just got my BFP!!!

The baby's due date is April 20th.


----------



## laura3103

girls i might sound rather thick now but how do i get the april sweet peas pic in my sig?


----------



## camishantel

the last 3 days my ms has really kicked in... gagging dry heaving not wanting to leave the toilet bringing up stuff... so gross but haven't had this before only the nausea so I am going to take this as a good sign to help me through till the dr thursday... at work right now so when I get home will catch up on all the chatter with you ladies as it is impossible to read through so many pages at work


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha maybe you can put the siggy code on the front page for the April sweet peas logo so it's easy to get to x

I'm on my phone so can't post code x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

actually it's easier then that. You can right click on whoever has a sign in their sig, and then in your sig click on the image button and put the hyperlink in there, and VOULA! :D

Hope that helps. It's how I did it.


----------



## DanaBump

ugh my timer clock thingy isn't working anymore?


----------



## DanaBump

lemme see if this works

**https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg

without the 2 ** in front


----------



## laura3103

thanks ladies i got it now your are stars.xx.


----------



## DanaBump

no prob. your new avatar is too cute!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date will be April 19th :)


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I feel right there with you! Managed to eat some salad but yuck! And I usually love it! Got it with the stuffed pretzels. 
I'm watching say yes to the dress and I can't wait to try on wedding dressees!


----------



## laura3103

thanks dana thats my little madame the weekend she was being cheeky instead of eating her dinner.x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I wonder how many of us will give birth at the same time, and how far away from our EDD we will be.... :D


----------



## laura3103

its likely that at least 2 of us will have our bubs on the same day. and i reckon i will be overdue like i was with my DD she was 8 days late in the end.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura3103 said:


> its likely that at least 2 of us will have our bubs on the same day. and i reckon i will be overdue like i was with my DD she was 8 days late in the end.

Really? with all these moms just two will give birth together?? 

My family has prematurity in it's history. I was 3 weeks, my mom was nearly a month and my grandfather was 2 months. All on my mom's side. So, i'm predicting that the baby is early.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the boards. I'm Brandi. I have two children, a 3 year old daughter, Zoe, and a 21-month-old son, Isaiah, and two angel babies. I tested twice yesterday (the 16th) and received two positives on two blue dyes, but both faded and one disappeared. Not convinced of pregnancy, I tested again this morning:

https://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad101/Branucks/DSC02623.jpg

I am still waiting on bloodwork confirmation, but I am due April 29. My little due date wheel tells me I'm due May 2, but websites tell me April 29, so, because I am not due for my period until August 19, and given that based on a May 2 due date, I would have gotten a positive at 2w6d, I am going with the April 29 due date, as that would have made me 3w3d (or 4, depending on the ticker and website) when I received my positive, which makes more sense..unless I'm having multiples.

So, April 29th it is.


----------



## bernina

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to all!!!


----------



## laura3103

casey i did say AT LEAST lol i reckon quite a few


----------



## courtney89

April 5th for me


----------



## noileena

Congratulations and welcome to the new ladies!

Anyone bought any clothes for LO yet...I got stung by the Boots sale and just had to get a few bits - seems rather real now with baby clothes in a drawer!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I can't bring myself to buy... Especially after spotting and now lack of symptoms, it doesn't feel right yet. After 12 weeks I'll let myself get excited enough to buy stuff!


----------



## PeanutBean

We've got all my son's clothes so hoping not to buy too much. On the EDD question i was nearly 2 weeks early with Byron and it was a nghtmare, he wasn't ready. So I expect to go early but I'll be hoping to go late. I'd love a May 1st baby!


----------



## noileena

I knew I shouldn't buy things as I thought it might jinx things, especially as I have an early scan in 10 days(!) and have no idea if things are ok but also thought that having a PMA about it's arrival will make things ok - hopefully I'm not totally deluded! Wasn't sure how DH would take it, but he thought I was being cute, thank goodness!


----------



## helen1234

no spotting :yipee: its stopped :happydance: 

got my 1st mw appt this morning, and the scans still booked for tomorrow.

i felt sick thi morning which is very early sickness for me i'm usually start around 14 weeks


----------



## lousielou

Great news Helen! (The bleeding stopping, not the puking!! :))


----------



## gertrude

my tummy aches are a bit stronger today - still not painful but definitely a bit stronger

urgh

boobs less painful though which was a blessed relief when I showered this morning! Still not not painful but less like I was drying myself with razors :o


----------



## waiting_on_#3

helen1234 said:


> no spotting :yipee: its stopped :happydance:

Me too! had nothing since last night! Keeping fingers crossed for early scan tomorrow and hoping I see something!


----------



## helen1234

i havent got much to buy for this one as i have everything from rhys nd its all like brand new, and clothes etc i wont be buying lots and lots cos they dont wear it long enough.

i've just got to get a carry cot for my icandy peach and some clothes cos i gave all rhys's away :doh:


----------



## hanelei

7 weeks today!...and the dreaded ms hit me at 6 weeks 2 days. I have found that if I put a banana in a bowl next to my bed before I go to bed and then eat it when I first wake up I feel better in about 10 minutes...for a while, I have to eat something substantial after that or I start feeling sick again.

Until yesterday it was just the morning, but yesterday and today I felt queasy on and off all day. Even though I don't feel like eating I am making myself do it because I know I would feel worse if I didn't. No throwing up yet, thankfully. 

Have also been exhausted the last few days, and feeling sleepy on and off- not sure if this is a symptom or just due to the heat we are having in Tokyo this week- around 38 deg C (100 F) the last few days, with high humidity, it's just nasty. I wish I hadn't loaded up my work schedule so much for this month but at the time I was arranging it I didn't know I was pregnant!

Hope everyone is doing well- I have my 2nd scan this Saturday, really hoping to see a heartbeat!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Welcome Brandi and Courtney! And congratulations!!!!

Helen and Waiting....:wohoo: that's great!

Last night I was vigirously trying to kill a fly in my bathroom and I might have slightly pulled a muscle in my bathroom :grr: (What can I say, I hate the thought of a fly flying over me while I sleep). So I don't know if my slight queasiness is from that of if I actually have MS! :huh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

noileena said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Anyone bought any clothes for LO yet...I got stung by the Boots sale and just had to get a few bits - seems rather real now with baby clothes in a drawer!

I can't bring myself to get any baby clothes yet but i've looked at some on amazon.com. 

I don't want to jinx anything....

I've been pregnant once before, a long long time ago with a man I AM SO HAPPY didn't stay around!! I had a miscarriage, and i'm wondering if I had it because of my lifestyle and the meds (partier and I was on antibiotics for an infection around the time I found out I was pg.) I was on at the time.....or.... if it's because I don't keep babies well. I made it to 6 wks and then the heavy bleeding came.

I've never been pregnant since then, I so have nothing to go by. 

I'm extremely nervous... so i'm trying to just keep my cool and take one day at a time.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I can't tell if my symptoms are getting worse or not. Yesterday it seemed that everything was just little twinges and light painfulness of the boobies. And the day before everything was much worse. Full on cramping, and boobies too painful for a bra. 

Today I seem to be having full on cramping and painful boobies again... and I feel like a COW with the bloating that I have... 

Also, has anyone else been sleeping weird? First, I can't seem to stay at sleep for anything. I toss and turn and can't get comfortable. And also, i'm in bed earlier, and awake earlier... which before I was in bed by midnight and awake by 10am... So how come that changed!


----------



## parkgirl

hanelei said:


> 7 weeks today!...and the dreaded ms hit me at 6 weeks 2 days. I have found that if I put a banana in a bowl next to my bed before I go to bed and then eat it when I first wake up I feel better in about 10 minutes...for a while, I have to eat something substantial after that or I start feeling sick again.
> 
> Until yesterday it was just the morning, but yesterday and today I felt queasy on and off all day. Even though I don't feel like eating I am making myself do it because I know I would feel worse if I didn't. No throwing up yet, thankfully.
> 
> Have also been exhausted the last few days, and feeling sleepy on and off- not sure if this is a symptom or just due to the heat we are having in Tokyo this week- around 38 deg C (100 F) the last few days, with high humidity, it's just nasty. I wish I hadn't loaded up my work schedule so much for this month but at the time I was arranging it I didn't know I was pregnant!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well- I have my 2nd scan this Saturday, really hoping to see a heartbeat!

I'm also making myself eat. Feel sick almost the entire day, but not throwing up. I'm very jealous you are already having a second scan. I'm still waiting for my first doctors appointment. 

I hope the weather cools off a bit for you. Being hot like that can't help with the ms.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Hi all! Just got my BFP on August 15th! I'm 5w1d, EDD April 21. I am so excited! DH and I had been trying for about 6 months, and this was the first time that I had felt like I could actually be pregnant. I tested 4 days after my missed period, and was shaking with excitement when I saw the two lines! So far my only symptoms have been extreme tiredness (*Yawn!*) and a slight nausea throughout the day. 

Our parents are coming over for dinner tonight, and we're going to tell them. This will be my parents first grandchild and I can't wait to see their faces! We're waiting until at least 8 weeks to tell everyone else, but we really want our parents to know. I need my Mommma to talk to about all this stuff! 

Anyway, thanks for listening- I'm bursting to share the news! Congrats to all of you!!!

-Beth


----------



## loopy82

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Also, has anyone else been sleeping weird? First, I can't seem to stay at sleep for anything. I toss and turn and can't get comfortable. And also, i'm in bed earlier, and awake earlier... which before I was in bed by midnight and awake by 10am... So how come that changed!

I'm the same with sleeping, was always a night owl but now I'm ready for bed by 10pm if not earlier and wide awake at some ungodly hour.

Think the hormones are hitting me hard, have spent the last couple of days feeling absolutely miserable and weepy, then earlier today I burst into tears because the vets messed up the appointment for our kitten!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Beth! And welcome! 

I get up at 4:20am, so I was always in bed by 9 (sad I know), so that hasn't changed but I've been waking up at least two times during the night and feeling restless but then completely tired when I have to get up.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: beth welcome to april sweet peas and bnb xxx


----------



## MissFox

I am with you all on the restless and tired and not sleeping but SO SO TIRED! I've had to force myself to eat! Thinking of another bowl of oatmeal though. I have an Early Head Start lady coming this morning to talk to me- REALLY need to clean my house up a bit, which I haven't been able to do because I've been feeling sick! Just doing the kitched wll help. I did the stinky part of that last night.


----------



## nadira037

Hi ladies and welcome to all the new bfp's. I hope everyone is well.

I have been spotting and went to the doctors yesterday but since my 1st appt isn't until Thursday they wouldn't see me. I ended up going to the ER room. Because of my blood type they gave me a rhogam shot which hurt and is still sore. They did a blood test to test my hcg levels which was 19659 so hopefully that will be higher not lower when I go to my appt tomorrow. They also did an ultrasound but I didnt get to see anything. They said there were heart tones so I'm trying to stay positive. I will def keep you ladies updated after my appt.


----------



## nadira037

Hi ladies and welcome to all the new bfp's. I hope everyone is well.

I have been spotting and went to the doctors yesterday but since my 1st appt isn't until Thursday they wouldn't see me. I ended up going to the ER room. Because of my blood type they gave me a rhogam shot which hurt and is still sore. They did a blood test to test my hcg levels which was 19659 so hopefully that will be higher not lower when I go to my appt tomorrow. They also did an ultrasound but I didnt get to see anything. They said there were heart tones so I'm trying to stay positive. I will def keep you ladies updated after my appt.


----------



## ttclou25

nadira037 said:


> Hi ladies and welcome to all the new bfp's. I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have been spotting and went to the doctors yesterday but since my 1st appt isn't until Thursday they wouldn't see me. I ended up going to the ER room. Because of my blood type they gave me a rhogam shot which hurt and is still sore. They did a blood test to test my hcg levels which was 19659 so hopefully that will be higher not lower when I go to my appt tomorrow. They also did an ultrasound but I didnt get to see anything. They said there were heart tones so I'm trying to stay positive. I will def keep you ladies updated after my appt.

Hope everything goes ok for you!! Im about to go now for a very early scan at 6 weeks I guess i should get my hopes up to see anything if you havent and nearly a week on xx


----------



## nadira037

Lou - thanks but I wouldnt worry about seeing your LO at ur scan, when I said I didn't see anything it was because they wouldn't let me see the screen. Some other ladies have had early scans and you could cleary see their beanie. I'm hoping that @ my appiont tomorrow they will let me see. Fx'd


----------



## JazzyCat

CaseyBaby718 said:


> I can't tell if my symptoms are getting worse or not. Yesterday it seemed that everything was just little twinges and light painfulness of the boobies. And the day before everything was much worse. Full on cramping, and boobies too painful for a bra.
> 
> Today I seem to be having full on cramping and painful boobies again... and I feel like a COW with the bloating that I have...
> 
> Also, has anyone else been sleeping weird? First, I can't seem to stay at sleep for anything. I toss and turn and can't get comfortable. And also, i'm in bed earlier, and awake earlier... which before I was in bed by midnight and awake by 10am... So how come that changed!

Me too, tossing and turning all night long!! Can't find a position that is comfortable. I also am falling asleep easier and then waking up earlier than usual... but then I just want to lay in bed... so lazy. Starting next week I have to leave the house before 6:45 instead of 7:30, so that's going to be a hard adjustment for me. I need more sleep... if I nap when I get home, it's hard to get up for dinner.


----------



## ncmommy

I have been spotting for a while now but yesterday it turned bright red and lots of it. I had my levels checked yesterday and my hcg is still rising and doubling. I am going in for an u/s in a few hours and not sure what to expect. I know that it is probably a slim chance that this baby will hang on but I don't want to give up just yet. If I lose this one this will be my third in a row, I just don't know if I can go through this again.

Please stick, please stick!

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## MissFox

I'm thinking of you ncmommy. :hugs:


----------



## N.B.Dolly

Hey! Can you add me please, got my first ever BFP last week and from what ive worked out my bubba will be due 22nd April.

I went to see a psychic in feb and she said id get pregnant around Easter but my baby is due Easter weekend, im thinkinhg thats what she must have meant by the Easter thing!


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy - FXed for you. I hope things go well, hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Dolly and welcome. Lovely pic of the hibiscus, one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## parkgirl

:dust: ncmommy- thinking of you.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I pray that everything will be fine for you, ncmommy and nadira! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Thinking of you ncmommy!! Hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Hi, 
can i join you? after 20 cycles i finally got a bfp on a cb digi today, my due date is 27th or 28th April xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Berniep!! H&H 9 months to you!! :crib:


----------



## Lucy0945

I've just managed to eat my first proper meal in several days and I feel so much better and ready for a nice early night. 
I've only really been able to nibble on cheese sandwiches and drink water and hot chocolate recently. But I've just eaten mash potato, baked beans and a mince pie (couldn't face the pastry though). 
Not the nicest sounding meal, but it went down very well...hopefully it will stay down now!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ncmommy said:


> I have been spotting for a while now but yesterday it turned bright red and lots of it. I had my levels checked yesterday and my hcg is still rising and doubling. I am going in for an u/s in a few hours and not sure what to expect. I know that it is probably a slim chance that this baby will hang on but I don't want to give up just yet. If I lose this one this will be my third in a row, I just don't know if I can go through this again.
> 
> Please stick, please stick!
> 
> I will let you know how it goes.


My thoughts are with you!! Let us know right away how the DR visit goes. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Got really sick feeling yesterday afternoon, no puking, but felt like I had the flu. I went for a walk at the beach and the fresh air really helped. Just was hard to pull myself out of bed. Still had a hearty appetite for dinner. I was making homemade falafel and a drop of hot oil shot out at me and luckily I closed my eye just in time, so it only burned the inside of my eyesocket, but not my eye... what a night!! Had to sit with an ice pack on my eye the rest of the night. Today it seems fine, just a small burn.

Anyway, today I am feeling okay, but thinking the MS might be on the way after how I felt yesterday... we'll see. At this point, I am used to the sore BBs and almost don't notice that anymore. Cramping seems to have really faded, might also be b/c I am wearing maternity pants, which are so much looser and more comfy!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Prayers your way Mcmommy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

nadira037 said:


> Hi ladies and welcome to all the new bfp's. I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have been spotting and went to the doctors yesterday but since my 1st appt isn't until Thursday they wouldn't see me. I ended up going to the ER room. Because of my blood type they gave me a rhogam shot which hurt and is still sore. They did a blood test to test my hcg levels which was 19659 so hopefully that will be higher not lower when I go to my appt tomorrow. They also did an ultrasound but I didnt get to see anything. They said there were heart tones so I'm trying to stay positive. I will def keep you ladies updated after my appt.

Good luck. your levels seem nice and high. FX all goes well for you


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls havent been able to get on much for a few days. We've spent all day at my sons hospital appt. It was only a check up and we actually saw the doctor for 2 mins but it was at birmingham childrens and they are always running behind and traffic was hurrendous. sorry you probably didnt want to know that just had to have a little rant lol. Well im off to bath the kifds and get them in bed.

I'll be back later to update.

welcome to all the new mommies and thinking of you ncmommy xxx


----------



## yumimummy

Fingers crossed mcmommy.xxxx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Had my scan today & got to see the heartbeat which has been such a relief for me as i have no symptoms at all so was worried.. Def worth paying for & has gave me the reassurance that i needed

Ncmommy thinking of you hope all goes ok ***hugs***


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats good news!!


----------



## luvmyangel

hey i was wondering if i can join in due april 3rd, i had a scan at 6+4 and everything looked great!


----------



## luvmyangel

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev092prs__.png


----------



## JazzyCat

chelsea - that's great news. I am so happy to hear it, since my symptoms have been slowing down and I don't have another appt until the beg. of Sept. I wish I could get an early scan, it is just so hard for me to really believe still.

Congrats luvmyangel!!! Happy for you! Welcome.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Luv!


----------



## alynn6758

well my due date has been put to April 3rd. will have another scan on sept 22, see how I measure then :)


----------



## PeanutBean

hanelei said:


> 7 weeks today!...and the dreaded ms hit me at 6 weeks 2 days. I have found that if I put a banana in a bowl next to my bed before I go to bed and then eat it when I first wake up I feel better in about 10 minutes...for a while, I have to eat something substantial after that or I start feeling sick again.
> 
> Until yesterday it was just the morning, but yesterday and today I felt queasy on and off all day. Even though I don't feel like eating I am making myself do it because I know I would feel worse if I didn't. No throwing up yet, thankfully.
> 
> Have also been exhausted the last few days, and feeling sleepy on and off- not sure if this is a symptom or just due to the heat we are having in Tokyo this week- around 38 deg C (100 F) the last few days, with high humidity, it's just nasty. I wish I hadn't loaded up my work schedule so much for this month but at the time I was arranging it I didn't know I was pregnant!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well- I have my 2nd scan this Saturday, really hoping to see a heartbeat!

In my first pregnancy I would keep packets of crisps and tubs of crackers by my bed so I could scoff first thing in the morning and through the night if I woke. Also DH would make me toast first thing in the morning before I could sit up.

I don't recall seeing anyone from Tokyo on here, cool! i love Tokyo. We went to Japan for our honeymoon and spent some time in Kyoto, Tokushima and Tokyo. Sadly the rainy season came a month early so our holiday was a bit wet but Japan's amazing!

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow nadira, I hope it goes well.

:hugs: to ncmommy. It's so hard. Fingers crossed for you. And anyone else who has spotting or is worried about their bean's stickiness.

My boobs became less sore today which worried me a while except I'm still having cramps and am still veiny and my digestion is still something else! So bloated and burpy, heartburny even and general indigestion. All not normal so hopefully a sign things are still going ok.


----------



## loopy82

ncmommy said:


> I have been spotting for a while now but yesterday it turned bright red and lots of it. I had my levels checked yesterday and my hcg is still rising and doubling. I am going in for an u/s in a few hours and not sure what to expect. I know that it is probably a slim chance that this baby will hang on but I don't want to give up just yet. If I lose this one this will be my third in a row, I just don't know if I can go through this again.
> 
> Please stick, please stick!
> 
> I will let you know how it goes.

Have got everything crossed for you ncmommy, good luck x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Soooo... i feel really embarressed to ask this, and it's SERIOUSLY tmi.... :blush:

but has anyone else been having TOO much CM down there? I feel like there is a waterfall coming out of me!!


----------



## gertrude

I've got heartburn :(


----------



## caro103

ncmommy :hugs: I so hope everything is ok for you hun

Casey, yep every now and then I swear I've peed my pants or something but its just cm!

been feeling less sick today, have adopted the little and often method of eating which seems to help :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok :) xx


----------



## ncmommy

Thank you so much for all the well wishes, it really means a lot to me!

Basically, they don't know what is going on. My cervix is closed and my lining is thick. She said she saw some blood but that it looked old. Big thing is though that they did not see ANYTHING on the u/s, no sac, no nothing. She was worried it was ectopic and checked my tubes but saw nothing there either. She is very surprised cause my hcg levels are very good and rising. I'm stumped!!!!

I'm getting more blood work tomorrow and she told me it could be 3 things: if the levels drop=miscarriage, if the levels stay the same=ectopic, if they rise=could be a twin pregnancy that is slow to develop. 

So, I'm playing the waiting game. I'm still bleeding but I have not actually had blood on my pad it is just when I wipe and I have not had cramps.

I'll keep you all updated tomorrow. I was told to stay off my feet and rest.


----------



## moonmama

Hi Ladies and hi all new ladies too, congrats!

ncmommy what a nightmare for you! I'm so sorry your going through this and i hope you have some answers soon!:hugs:

I'm totally fed up- been spotting for about 3 days and its getting worse. I've had some blood taken today for progesterone levels will have to wait and see.

I'm also feeling crampy and cant help having that sinking feeling after 3previous mc xx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

chelseaharvey, replied on your other post, but really pleased for you! :hugs:
ncmommy, thinking of you and hope you get the results we're all praying for. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

ncmommy- hopefully everything is fine but I can't believe what you must be feeling! 
Caro- I'm right there iwth you- I've been eating non-stop, but not small amounts. It's the only thing that makes me feel better! I've had 2 packets of instant oatmeal (super quick so i'm eating within a minute of getting out of bed) 2 oranges, a peanutbutter cookie (the place I went was out of bagels - well tehy had ONION EWW) to hold me over until I could go get 2 bagels with cream cheese and one iwth tomato. I've eaten one of those so far- will eat the other in almost 2 hours I'm sure! I brought more fruit and crackeres with me to work because it's only 1pm here and I don't get off until 8pm.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

moonmama said:


> I'm totally fed up- been spotting for about 3 days and its getting worse. I've had some blood taken today for progesterone levels will have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm also feeling crampy and cant help having that sinking feeling after 3previous mc xx


Sorry that your feeling so down. It must be hard to stay positive after what you've been through. 

I've been crampy too though, and i've read that it's actually a pretty common symptom. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Best wishes ncmommy!!! I hope the bloodwork gives you some good news tomorrow! Good idea to take it easy and try to rest.

Moonmama - I hope this one is sticky for you!!! Crampy seems normal to me at 5.5 weeks, that was when I was cramping quite a bit too. I hope it is just normal baby getting comfy cramping!!

:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Heartburn just came on strong.... no Tums in sight and at work, so nothing I can do!!!


----------



## parkgirl

luvmyangel said:


> hey i was wondering if i can join in due april 3rd, i had a scan at 6+4 and everything looked great!

Welcome! I'm also due the 3rd.




JazzyCat said:


> Heartburn just came on strong.... no Tums in sight and at work, so nothing I can do!!!

Ugh, I feel you. Been having horrible heartburn all day and nothing seems to help. Just want to go and take a nap :sleep:

ncmommy- I hope they give you good news. FX for you.


----------



## MissFox

Ok- Most of you probably wont try this because it's weird- but drink a tablespoon of vinegar! There isn't enough acid in your tummy to digest food so the vinegar will help with that. Most people don't believe me and I didn't until I tried it but I've always found it to be effective (my mom's a hippie lady)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow MissFox I will have to try that I seem to get heartburn at bedtime. 

I have my dr appt ladies. I am still anxious and nervous...praying all is well


----------



## JazzyCat

reedsgirl - GOOD LUCK!!! I can't wait to hear what they say!

Miss Fox - I think you might be right. I just ate a spinach salad with balsamic vinegar dressing and sunflower seeds and I feel a bit better. That was before I read your post, how interesting!! I just figured it was the ONLY thing I had, so I would try eating to see if I felt any better. 

On that note, in What to Expect, the author says that frequent heartburn when PG may correspond to a full head of hair when the baby is born... food for thought I guess.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jazzycat I had killer heartburn with my ds and he was a baldie. LOL he has a head full of curls now. :) I always had heard that though


----------



## MissFox

I hear they say that about the hair- but I always enjoy all the old wives tales. Yea- I LOVE the vinegar trick. I'm just working on feeling like POOP today. I've been eating constantly because everytime I go for more than an hour iwthout food I get nauseous. BOO. At least the food is going down. And bagels are delicious. Just like oranges and grapefruits!


----------



## Berniep

Thank you for the welcomes ladies x

Mcmommy, i hope you get some answers soon and its good news xxx

Moonmomma, hope the bleeding stops and everything is ok x

To everyone else, its going to take me a while to get to know all your names, but bare with me, i look forward to spending the next 7-8 months chatting to you all xxx


----------



## laura3103

hi hope you are all feeling well.x

i was just wondering if anyone i superstitious cause i have had such a bad day today.

first off all my small mirror fell on the floor and i trod on it and it broke. OMG

then i was driving to go and my eyes tested and i aw just the 1 magpie!!

i think the world is against me i'm starting to get really worried no that this is a sign something is going to go wrong :(


----------



## JazzyCat

Probably just another myth.... they can be fun to ponder... :)

Looking forward to your results, maybe we'll have our first official set of April Sweet Pea Twins!


----------



## JazzyCat

laura - I wouldn't worry about it. Bad days happen. I think you are looking into it too much. Kick your feet up and relax, hun.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox said:


> I hear they say that about the hair- but I always enjoy all the old wives tales. Yea- I LOVE the vinegar trick. I'm just working on feeling like POOP today. I've been eating constantly because everytime I go for more than an hour iwthout food I get nauseous. BOO. At least the food is going down. And bagels are delicious. Just like oranges and grapefruits!

I have eaten a whole pound of cherries today! LOL But it does seem like when I eat constantly then my belly feels right.


----------



## MissFox

That's my only solution to not feel like I did yesterday! It's horrible really- more worried about my little peanut! I broke blood vessles around my eye while violently vomiting yesterday! Need to avoid that!


----------



## laura3103

JazzyCat said:


> laura - I wouldn't worry about it. Bad days happen. I think you are looking into it too much. Kick your feet up and relax, hun.

i'm trying not to but i cant help it.x just need to get the the 12 week mark now and i think my mind will rest for a while as soon as i see babys heart beating


----------



## JazzyCat

Miss Fox - I'm sorry you don't feel well again today! I'm hoping I am not headed down the same path!! Let you know tomorrow how I'm feeling!


----------



## MissFox

For sure!!! I'm doing better today than I was yesterday! Hope I can keep a handle on it! I'm working very early the next few days and really need to keep a grasp on it all.


----------



## DanaBump

well, blood has been taken, results tomorrow. really can't come soon enough, preparing for the worst hoping for the best. :( 

still super sick, but it'll all be worth it if babies sticky. please please please!

bbs have stopped hurting besides the nips. no more light headed when i stand up, no more heartburn and not so much cramping more aching going on down there. my imagination is playing tricks on my i'm sure.

last one never made it past 5 wks and this one being so soon after just getting nervous.


----------



## Tasha360

list updated, sorry lisaed must have missed your post xx


----------



## bernina

NCMommy I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I'm hoping for continued rising hcg and either 1 or 2 shy sticky little beans!! Also if you have a tipped uterus it can make it very hard to see an early pregnancy, even up to 7 and 8 weeks, so just keep in mind there can be reasons (although I know nothing is particularly comforting right now).

:hugs:

Sorry to all the girls who are experiencing spotting. I've been there and no matter how many times you read that so and so had it and everything worked out fine, you just always think yours will be the one that ends in mc. Sending you extra sticky glue and hopes for some reassurance soon. :flower:


----------



## bernina

Girls we are officially last month's news! There is now a May due date thread!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:shock: omg !! Wow already!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Just found some brownish spotting..... i'm extremely worried and cautious now.


----------



## MissFox

Ugh! So as a lot of you know df and his mom are telling the world were expexting and whatver at this point. Its done. I only has one request: keep it off facebook and mil couldnt even do that. So rude and now im pretty upset.


----------



## noileena

Oh I love that we're last months' news - woo! :happydance:

To all the ladies experiencing spotting - I realy hope things work out for you :hugs:

And welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## CottlestonPie

MissFox said:


> Ugh! So as a lot of you know df and his mom are telling the world were expexting and whatver at this point. Its done. I only has one request: keep it off facebook and mil couldnt even do that. So rude and now im pretty upset.

Ugh I'm sorry to hear that... My dad just found out. I didn't want him to knowyet because I have no idea how to handle the situation. I haven't seen him in 12 years and I don't really want to see him... But he has a right to see his grand child. Ohhh.


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Well, I have my early scan this morning following Tuesdays episode of spotting, so in two hours I should know one way or the other!


----------



## lilbean

MissFox said:


> I hear they say that about the hair- but I always enjoy all the old wives tales. Yea- I LOVE the vinegar trick. I'm just working on feeling like POOP today. I've been eating constantly because everytime I go for more than an hour iwthout food I get nauseous. BOO. At least the food is going down. And bagels are delicious. Just like oranges and grapefruits!

Hi Miss Fox, I feel exactley the same, im fine when im eating and up unti about an hour after, but then i just start feeling sick again :shrug: is annoying isn't it, im going to end up the size of a house if I have to eat every hour to keep the sickness at bay. If you find any tips that help you let me know and I'd do the same xxxxxxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Awww I was in the May mummies group 2 years ago! How time flies!


----------



## hjh_1987

Can u add me to the 27th pls :) xxx


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
I hope those of you that are waiting for news get it soon and its good news. To those that are spotting i hope everything is ok. Have you anything planned for today? i need to go shopping for the rest of the kids school uniforms and some birthday presents but thats about it, i might call to my sisters later for a cuppa. Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## smeej

6 weeks today! FXD the little bean stays sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I go to this doctor's this morning and then the endless wait until afternoon calls....

I'm sooo nervous.


----------



## happybeany

Ooohh! I went to the doctors this morning and have my first midwife appointment on the 2nd September (wish it was sooner - I'm so impatient and excited!!). Should be due on the 21st April :D xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi happybeany :) i'm also due 21st april :flow: ive got scan on 2nd sept, good luck with your MW app :thumbup:


----------



## happybeany

Oooh! I hadn't found anyone due on the same day as me! :happydance:

You have a scan on the 2nd?! I wish I did :D will you upload a scan pic when you have it?? :flower: xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Its great having someone due same day isnt it? :) Yes scan at 7 weeks due to previuos loss, but FX'ed all will be ok :) how have you been feeling?x


----------



## lousielou

Hi ladies! Hope you're all well :)


----------



## Swanny

Hi everyone, 

I think I'm due around 28th April :)

Congrats everyone.

x


----------



## happybeany

mummy2angel...

I'm sure everything will be fine with this one! FX'd for you! 

I love knowing you're due the same day it's great! I've been mostly okay, only feel sick after I've eaten at the mo so I think I'm pretty lucky :D How about you? How old are you? x


----------



## DanaBump

preparing for bad news. if it is i probably won't come back, just delete my signatures and be gone or at least that's what i did last time....


----------



## happybeany

What's happened Dana xx


----------



## Kellylooloo

Hi all, I've been reading hot a while now I'm 25/f/uk due on 15th Aprol so please can I officially join? Xx


----------



## Kellylooloo

Sorry for the typos on iPhone! :)


----------



## moomoo

Kellylooloo said:


> Sorry for the typos on iPhone! :)

Mine does the same and randomly makes new paragraphs too!!?


----------



## Kellylooloo

Oh it's so rubbish I've got tiny fingers too! I need to remember to proof read.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

moomoo said:


> Kellylooloo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos on iPhone! :)
> 
> Mine does the same and randomly makes new paragraphs too!!?Click to expand...

mine's the same x


----------



## lisaed

jeffsar said:


> girls, i'm going to sign off early tonight, my emotions are all over the place and i just want to rest, have a good night and i'll speak soon x

haven't seen you since this, are you ok :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

going to my dr appointment a little worried will update when I get back


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Nurse made me feel a bit better. Still have to wait on the results but I asked her if I should be concerned about the spotting and she said that it was perfectly normal, along with some cramping and back pain. It was all normal. 

She said that as long there is no heavy bleeding like a period and no sharp stabbing pains everything should be okay. 

Still nervous about the seeing if my hCG levels have gone up, but I must wait until this afternoon. :shrug:


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi All

I went for my early scan this morning and we saw the bean and the heartbeat beating away, it was amazing, so releived as i was getting nervous as it took us so long to conceive and just want everything to be ok. Just happy that everything is fine and i can relax a bit now :)

Does anyone get a pain in their lady bits? That's the only thing that worry's me but when i have checked on google it says that it's normal to have shooting pains down there?

Sorry to the girls who are having a bad time at the moment.

xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Oh can my due date be changed to 7th April if thats ok please? Not to worry if not.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Does anyone else find it interesting that almost all the april dates are taken except for the 23rd.:haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

omg my scan is in 45 mins!!!!!!!!!! 

i feel very nervous !!!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Good Luck Pinksnowball, i was also very nervous but everything was fine, i'm sure it will be for you too.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations and welcome Kelly!!!

Dana, how are you doing?

Crazybird, yeeeaa for HB!!!! Are you and DH still :sex:? Perhaps your pain is irritation from that is you are.

Pink, wishing you luck on your scan!!!!

Casey, wishing you luck on good hcg levels!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Dietrad We have only dtd a couple of times since my BFP so don't think it can be that. Hmmmm hopefully there will be others along to say they have it sometimes :)


----------



## helen1234

had my scan very confusing, 
there was a sac measuring 5wk 2 days, what she thinks is a yolk and pole, so got to go back in 2 weeks.

i dont know what to think i ovulated about 17th july which was 5 wks ago but they go from lmp which was 26th june. but my cycles were roughly 35days long, 

i called the epu back and she said between 4-6 wks the scans look so similar and sizing can be out by week either way so they really cant say if it stopped growing 5wks or its too early to see if its progressing, 
so i'm in limbo for 2weeks now, what will be will be :hissy: :sad2:


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls , i had that in my last pregnancy helen but it was all fine 2 weeks later. fingers crossed for you.

Hope its all gone ok for you pink snowball.

jeffsar how are you doing?

Dana and all the others that are having a rough time i really hope everthing works out ok

welcome to the new ladies ill add you when ive finished feeding lo. 

cant believe theres a may thread already! 
xxxx


----------



## gertrude

how please am I supposed to get through the next 5 weeks without losing the plot?

I have a difficult situation at work in that I might be made redundant, but have some rights if I let them know I'm pregnant before they make me redundant. I'm already busy crossing everything I have 2 of that this baby is a safe and healthy one, I don't need work stress on top!

I really want to hold on until I have the 12week scan (week 11 for me as my OH is away after that) but I'm worried I'll lose out if I do.

Why can't live be simple!


----------



## Tasha360

oh no hun i know its easy for me to say but just stay calm and do whatever you think is best xx


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies. Hope all your scans go well! I can't wait for mine! EEP! But it's not even going to get booked until I go to my orientation meeting with the doctor. SO ANNOYING! 
Anyways- I'm off to the river for a couple days- trying to fight off morning sickness. Eww.
Cami- I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Tasha360

have a nice trip missfox xx


----------



## Tasha360

CrazyBird congrats on the fab scan and im just changing your date now xxx


----------



## Tasha360

list updated xx

oh and smeej happy 6 weeks hun! xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

So sorry for the 2WW Helen, we're always waiting!!!! It does seem so unfair! I hope everything ends up just fine and that little bean sprouts! :hugs:


----------



## luvmyangel

i have pain sometimes in my lady parts too. I don't know why but i figure its just the blood in that area and the baby wiggling around


----------



## ncmommy

Good morning ladies!

It breaks my heart that so many of us are having a hard time now and I hope we are not scaring all of the newly pregnant.

I go for my bloodwork in a few hours and should know the result this afternoon. I'm pretty sure they will go down and that I am having a m/c. I am still bleeding when I wipe and now have a low dull back ache. I will let you all know one way or the other. I just want to know so I can start to move on, this waiting in limbo stuff is very hard.

Hope everyone gets the nesw they want!


----------



## bernina

Ncmommy I'll be thinking of you today. I know it's impossible not to fear the worst but I'm really hoping for good results from that blood test. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sorry to hear about the news ncmommy. I hope that things are different then what you expect though. 

My nurse did say that mild back pain, cramping and spotting is fine. She said that as long as it isn't enough to fill a pad or tampon it should be okay.... though getting checked out is a good idea too. 

Praying for all of us that are anxiously awaiting good news.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ncmommy I'm sorry to hear what you're going through... I've got everything crossed for you xx

I had a crazy old man try to knock me off my bike with his walking stick earlier. I had to brake so hard I flew forward and hit my abdo on the handle bar. I've now got a heavy feeling as if AF was here. But I can't get stressed because stress causes my spotting but the more I try to not stress the more worked up! Grr.


----------



## laura3103

sorry to hear about all the ladies having a hard time :hugs: 

its easy to say that you need to think positive but i know how are it is as i'm a worrier myself and every twinge or ache is a bad sign.x.x

my thoughts and prays are with you.x.x.x


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy - I'll be thinking of you, I hope that your levels continue to rise!!!! 

I am sorry that these early stages are so full of worry and doubt. Can't wait 'til we move to 2nd tri and start to have more happy stories. Hang in there ladies! :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

MS update - last night was my first official night of :sick: Felt very sick two nights ago, then last night same feeling with _more _follow through. Part of me is glad to get it in the evening after I get off work, but it still sucks. No fun. Motivation to clean the bathroom, let me tell you. If you don't have MS yet, get your bathroom super clean and ready, will make it better once it strikes. Weird thing is, most of my symptoms were slowing down... it was the calm before the storm. Right now I feel just fine, but I have a feeling later today will not be so good. I told my DH I am going to set up a stool in front of the toilet! 

Current symptoms: really sore BBs at night, heartburn every time I eat, MS in the evening/night... taking this all as a good sign that my hormones are rising, as I have had no bloodwork done and do not have my official prenatal appt. until begining of Sept. Good news is that I am almost to 7 weeks!


----------



## moomoo

Aww jazzycat, I'm with you on the sickness, although I'm getting it all bloody day... God knows how I'm going to cope at work without them noticing :sick:


----------



## JazzyCat

Yeah, pretty sure my MIL is on to me, as she was there last night... my DH said he could hear me downstairs. We are trying to wait until the 12 week mark to tell anyone, but I think my MIL knows already and just won't say anything until we tell. Luckily she keeps things to herself really well. 

Sorry you're feeling it too, all day, huh? I hope mine stays this way, just at night, I go back to school next week for my last semester and it's a full-time schedule... can't be late or miss classes.... will be interesting. I might need to tell my professors what's going on if I start getting this all day. Going to do more bathroom cleaning tonight... I have been neglectful lately.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Spotting has stopped.... thank god. I can be a little more relaxed now. 

It hurts to wear anything in the lower uterus abdomen region so my clothing options are limited to yoga pants, sweat pants and skirts. *sigh* When do I get to buy maternity clothes?? 

Still waiting on the nurse to call back. I hope it's soon.


----------



## Tigerlilies

So sorry ncmommy...:hug: I hope it's not what you think!

Cottleston, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

At least you have good strong symptoms Moomoo and Jazzycat! I can't blame you for being tired of MS but I wouldn't mind some stronger symptoms to feel better about this PG! All I have is my ankles swelling (not uncommon during the summer months) so I have on those special knee-high stockings, cravings for ice cream and chicken (but again, that could just be me :blush:) and needing to take benefiber twice a day.....:shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

Yay an April thread im so happy to be joining in :dance: could u add me pls for due date 28th April :) congrats to everyone also :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

dietrad said:


> So sorry ncmommy...:hug: I hope it's not what you think!
> 
> Cottleston, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> At least you have good strong symptoms Moomoo and Jazzycat! I can't blame you for being tired of MS but I wouldn't mind some stronger symptoms to feel better about this PG! All I have is my ankles swelling (not uncommon during the summer months) so I have on those special knee-high stockings, cravings for ice cream and chicken (but again, that could just be me :blush:) and needing to take benefiber twice a day.....:shrug:


I could use some benefiber. :nope: Chicken sounds amazing. Chicken Ceaser Salad would be delicious right now :happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Charliemarina said:


> Yay an April thread im so happy to be joining in :dance: could u add me pls for due date 28th April :) congrats to everyone also :)

welcome!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Charlie and welcome!!! 

ditrad - don't worry, you'll get more soon. I totally understand, as I was also getting worried with lack of symptoms. You are at 5.5 weeks, you'll get them in about another week I would guess. Enjoy it while you can!

Casey - I had the same pressure from pants really early on. I had to buy maternity pants last weekend b/c I spent two weeks in sweatpants and yoga pants at work. Trust me, buy a few pairs and you will feel so much better. Yes, I am proudly wearing the same maternity jeans for the third day this week, BUT my tummy feels a million times better. Some of us just expand more quickly in that region. Go for it!!


----------



## lousielou

Right ladies - I'm off on holiday for the next two weeks. Hope you all have a fab time, and the very best of luck to all the ladies who need it right now :hugs:

See you when I get back! :hi:


----------



## JazzyCat

Have fun lousielou!! Lucky thing you!


----------



## loopy82

CaseyBaby718 said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> So sorry ncmommy...:hug: I hope it's not what you think!
> 
> Cottleston, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> At least you have good strong symptoms Moomoo and Jazzycat! I can't blame you for being tired of MS but I wouldn't mind some stronger symptoms to feel better about this PG! All I have is my ankles swelling (not uncommon during the summer months) so I have on those special knee-high stockings, cravings for ice cream and chicken (but again, that could just be me :blush:) and needing to take benefiber twice a day.....:shrug:
> 
> 
> I could use some benefiber. :nope: Chicken sounds amazing. Chicken Ceaser Salad would be delicious right now :happydance:Click to expand...

I had a chicken caesar salad the other day, it was so good. Don't think I've got as far as any cravings yet but that really did hit the spot!

Are the days dragging for anyone else? The 12 week mark seems soooo far away at the moment.


----------



## JazzyCat

Yes loopy, days are just dragging along like mad! Looking forward to the weekend, when time seems to fly. Just think, this time next week we'll be another week closer!!

I have been craving chocolate ice cream or frozen yogurt everyday. Yesterday I had a chocolate milkshake... haven't had one of those in years, it was delightful!! Today I will probably have frozen yogurt... I know it's better for me and my little one!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Are we counting days?? Because i've noticed that the HOURS are dragging!! I didn't know an hour could take so damn long!! :laugh2:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JazzyCat said:


> Yes loopy, days are just dragging along like mad! Looking forward to the weekend, when time seems to fly. Just think, this time next week we'll be another week closer!!
> 
> I have been craving chocolate ice cream or frozen yogurt everyday. Yesterday I had a chocolate milkshake... haven't had one of those in years, it was delightful!! Today I will probably have frozen yogurt... I know it's better for me and my little one!


Though i've seen studies that say women who eat chocolate throughout pregnancy (but of course NOT all day every day) have happier babies! :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

CaseyBaby718 said:


> JazzyCat said:
> 
> 
> Yes loopy, days are just dragging along like mad! Looking forward to the weekend, when time seems to fly. Just think, this time next week we'll be another week closer!!
> 
> I have been craving chocolate ice cream or frozen yogurt everyday. Yesterday I had a chocolate milkshake... haven't had one of those in years, it was delightful!! Today I will probably have frozen yogurt... I know it's better for me and my little one!
> 
> 
> Though i've seen studies that say women who eat chocolate throughout pregnancy (but of course NOT all day every day) have happier babies! :flower:Click to expand...

that'll be me!!!:happydance::baby:


----------



## JazzyCat

:rofl: So true..... too bad they don't have tickers that count it down by the second!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Scan was perfect !

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/jt.png


----------



## bernina

Yeah Pinksnowball!!! What a cute baby you have there, and it actually looks like one too!!! So happy for you, you must be so relieved.

Did you hear the heartbeat, did they measure it? Was it an external or internal ultrasound?


----------



## bernina

Now change your mood from Sad to something more appropriate!!! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yeah they said it measures pretty much my dates , seen heart beat flickering, im a very bit lady so they needed to do internal scan


----------



## bernina

My scan was also internal, so I'm always curious to hear what other people are getting.

I like your Happy mood status much better!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Pinksnowball!!! So excited for you. Fun to see your scan too... looking GOOD!

Casey & Madcat - I'm going to be having a super happy baby, if that's the case w/ chocolate!!! I cut out coffee and tea, but the chocolate has to stay!


----------



## bernina

So girls, are hot dogs in or out? I'm talking nitrate free Hebrew National brand (no fillers, just good cuts of beef) and then fully heated through on my end before eating. Is there a certain temp it needs to be heated to to kill off Listeria? Don't want to risk it, but a dog sounds good right about now and we have a pack at home!

Also, am I the only one who can't seem to type a complete sentence without typos to save my life? I seriously have to go back and edit every single post I make here and I'm on my computer, not a mobile! Pregnancy brain kicking in already I guess!

I did it again with this post, typed the word safe insted of save!!! Ahhhh!!!!

And I just realized I spelled instead wrong!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> So girls, are hot dogs in or out? I'm talking nitrate free Hebrew National brand (no fillers, just good cuts of beef) and then fully heated through on my end before eating. Is there a certain temp it needs to be heated to to kill off Listeria? Don't want to risk it, but a dog sounds good right about now and we have a pack at home!
> 
> Also, am I the only one who can't seem to type a complete sentence without typos to save my life? I seriously have to go back and edit every single post I make here and I'm on my computer, not a mobile! Pregnancy brain kicking in already I guess!
> 
> I did it again with this post, typed the word safe insted of save!!! Ahhhh!!!!


My mother ate chili cheese dogs ALL throughout her pregnancy with me... and there was no such thing as nitrate free dogs. back in the 80s lol. And besides her liking was for the gas station chili dogs. It's a wonder I wasn't born with a hand on my head!! 

Dogs are fine though, as long as you have the nitrate free ones. My friend had them a couple of times during her pregnancy. 

Don't know about the Listeria. I think that if they are at 160 everything is killed anyway. That's what it should be for chicken and other meats, so I would think that dogs are the same.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY PINKSNOWBALL!! :D That's a lovely baby! 


My little bean is still holding tight. hCG levels are on the up and up. Went from 104 to 208 in day and a half, so that's good. :D 
Next DR appointment is next monday, and then if i am still on the rise, then it's on to my first ultrasound baby inspection. Things are getting quite exciting!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Casey! Boy your doc does so much more than mine and I'm in the US too! Very strange how diff. medical treatment can be. I basically got a pap and breast exam, no bloodtests at all, then an appt. for September, when they will later schedule first scan.... frustrating b/c I want to know more, but I am trying my best to be patient!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JazzyCat said:


> Congrats Casey! Boy your doc does so much more than mine and I'm in the US too! Very strange how diff. medical treatment can be. I basically got a pap and breast exam, no bloodtests at all, then an appt. for September, when they will later schedule first scan.... frustrating b/c I want to know more, but I am trying my best to be patient!

Well, it might be different just because I got pregnant with a fertility center. Cuz of my PCOS. :blush:

Sooooooo they probably want to monitor me more often just for assurance because PCOS sometimes runs the risk of higher miscarriages.... which I hate thinking about. 

But, once i'm discharged (after they do an ultrasound to make sure baby is sticky), which will probably be in the beginning of sept, I will start seeing a regular OB and so things will be much different.


----------



## JazzyCat

Oh, that makes more sense. Happy for your good news!


----------



## bernina

Hi Casey and congrats on the well rising numbers!!! I also am seeing my FS for the first several weeks of care. He's going to monitor me until the placenta takes over and the hormone phase of pregnancy is finished (around 9-10 weeks). Then it's over to my regular OB to be one of the masses.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Hi Casey and congrats on the well rising numbers!!! I also am seeing my FS for the first several weeks of care. He's going to monitor me until the placenta takes over and the hormone phase of pregnancy is finished (around 9-10 weeks). Then it's over to my regular OB to be one of the masses.

I think that mine will discharge me after 6 or 7 weeks. Not real clear on it though. Something about 2 weeks, ultrasound and discharge. :laugh2: I tend to forget things sometimes.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just made my announcement cards for my family from Alexander , pics are in my journal if anyone fancies a look x


----------



## bernina

Can you post the link to your journal please!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> Can you post the link to your journal please!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...snowball-pinksnowballs-pregnancy-journal.html


----------



## Tigerlilies

JazzyCat said:


> Congrats Pinksnowball!!! So excited for you. Fun to see your scan too... looking GOOD!
> 
> Casey & Madcat - I'm going to be having a super happy baby, if that's the case w/ chocolate!!! I cut out coffee and tea, but the chocolate has to stay!

Me too! I even cut out decaf coffee so I can have more chocolate! I was on a "Eat for Life" diet before I got PG, trying to lose weight and get healthy then BAM! All I want is dove ice cream, biscuits and chicken!!!! Now I have been constipated (sorry if TMI) which might account for something but I've already gained 5lbs :shy: I'm pathetic!


----------



## bernina

Those announcement cards are adorable, great job!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Pinksnowball - very cute announcement cards! Great idea!


----------



## lilaries0411

oh my gosh I just go terrible news. I went to the doctors for another scan and they still cant see the baby. They said there is nothing. No Ges. sac or anything. Im so worried. They took my blood again to test my hCG level. Last week when we tested it it went from 520 on Wednesday to 2226 on Monday. The doctor is now calling my pregnancy a threatened miscarriage. I cant stop crying. I though by now at 5w5d they would see something. I have no idea how to calm down and just wait for the results. shouldn't they have found something? Any advice anyone?


----------



## Tasha360

no real advice hun just bug hugs and i hope everything works out for you! xxx

great news pinksnowball and fab scan pic xxx


----------



## bernina

lilaries, I am so sorry you are going through this. Normally at 5 1/2 weeks they can see at least a sac, but if you have a tilted uterus or your baby is in a particularily difficult spot to see then it is possible to miss it until 7 or 8 weeks. I'm glad they're continuing to monitor your hcg. If it is still rising at a good rate then chances are your baby is just a shy one. 

Best of luck, I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ncmommy

lilaries0411 said:


> oh my gosh I just go terrible news. I went to the doctors for another scan and they still cant see the baby. They said there is nothing. No Ges. sac or anything. Im so worried. They took my blood again to test my hCG level. Last week when we tested it it went from 520 on Wednesday to 2226 on Monday. The doctor is now calling my pregnancy a threatened miscarriage. I cant stop crying. I though by now at 5w5d they would see something. I have no idea how to calm down and just wait for the results. shouldn't they have found something? Any advice anyone?

I don't have an advice just lots of hugs :hugs:

I'm in the same boat as you, went for an u/s yesterday and they saw nothing at all. I'm suppose to be further along than you also. My hcg has been rising and doubling but we will see what the numbers say today. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Waiting is so hard!


----------



## lilaries0411

Thanks girls. Im so nervous. They said that if my hCG levels have double at all then they want me to go to the hospital right away and have a better tech look and see if they can find the baby if not they are thinking that it might be an ectopic pregnancy. Would your hCG levels be around 2000 in an ectopic pregnancy or lower?


----------



## moonmama

hi all and congrats to all new ladies! :flower:

lilaries- thinking of you- really hope it is just hiding like the other girls have said! 

Charliemarina! So pleased to see you here my lovely!:hugs:

Seems that lots of us are having a tricky time atm. My spotting not as bad today- it seems pinker. My progesterone level has come back at 50.1 which they seemed pleased with. Any one know if thats a good result? They cant test my hcg because i'm having hcg injections.

xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Oooh, I forgot I'm an April Sweet Pea. Hope everyone's ok. Love the announcement cards snowball :thumbup:xx


----------



## Shelleyb

Am due about 14th April with number 2, still to get date confirmed!:kiss::cloud9:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Tasha, i forgot, my EDD is actually 22nd. Sorry :blush: Ta. xx


----------



## camishantel

ok ladies I am back and everything is going wonderfully.. first pic was last ultrasound at 5w6d next 2 were today last one is hb waves on bottom look how much my baby has grown in 1w2d
 



Attached Files:







Photo0001.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 14









Photo0002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 13









Photo0003.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## chelseaharvey

Sorry to hear so many people are having problems & worries **hugs** :-(

Nausea hit me in a few waves this evening, so i wonder if this is the start of something to come.. Im also noticing my sense of smell is up as well


----------



## chelseaharvey

Camishantel what lovely scan piccies


----------



## chocojen

I cant believe I am joining this group this is amazing, this month there was hardly any time for BD as me and OH have had lots of bad news and mother in law has been in hospital.......BUT got my BFP today, EDD 21/4/11!!!!!!!!!!!

Feeling nauseous for a couple of days- hope this is not a sign of things to come, look forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## gertrude

Not that I tested again or anything :blush: but I've just got my 3+ on CB Digi :)

YAY


----------



## waiting_on_#3

helen1234 said:


> had my scan very confusing,
> there was a sac measuring 5wk 2 days, what she thinks is a yolk and pole, so got to go back in 2 weeks.
> 
> i dont know what to think i ovulated about 17th july which was 5 wks ago but they go from lmp which was 26th june. but my cycles were roughly 35days long,
> 
> i called the epu back and she said between 4-6 wks the scans look so similar and sizing can be out by week either way so they really cant say if it stopped growing 5wks or its too early to see if its progressing,
> so i'm in limbo for 2weeks now, what will be will be :hissy: :sad2:

Sorry you're going through this but I'm joining you in the wait!

Had my early scan this morning following tuesdays spotting, a sac could be seen on external but wanted a better look so had to have internal aswell, could see a gestational sac and yolk and two or three spots on the scan that they said could be emby but still too small to see, so obvioulsy didn't see a heartbeat, they think I'm about 5 and a half weeks, which I would have put myself at on Tuesday when the spotting happened, I thought I was 6 weeks today/tomorrow, they can't see a reason for the bleed, and the sonographer seemed quite pleased that the sac was a nice round shape and wasn't distored or 'shrivelling' inside itself, saw a midwife afterwards and she seems to think my bloods were ok and tie in with what the scan says, and thinks the bleed was implantation, thinks things should progress ok, but again the words 'we can't gaurantee anything and we'll have to see' were uttered, (was feeling ok about numbers/dates etc not exactly matching until she said this - as if there was some doubt there but maybe i'm reading too much into it?) I also have a cyst on my right ovary that they plan on reviewing, and other than that just need to go back on 1st September to check things are progressing.
So still trying not building my hopes up, and see what they say in two weeks time. 
ncmommy, really hoping that things work out for you and fingers crossed to all the other ladies having probs with spotting/bleeding.
Pinksnowball, really pleased your scan went well!
All the girls who are suffering with ms - hope you get some relief or find something that helps soon!
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Gemie

@gertrude tut tut!! lol
Congrats hunni :hugs: I can't wait to see my 3+ Hoping it's soon! x


----------



## cola pops

smeej said:


> hey - Welcome!
> 
> You are my EDD twin! FXed for a healthy happy 9 months!
> 
> xx

Exciting isn't it x Congratulations xx


----------



## moonmama

camishantel said:


> ok ladies I am back and everything is going wonderfully.. first pic was last ultrasound at 5w6d next 2 were today last one is hb waves on bottom look how much my baby has grown in 1w2d

yay so pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

ok can anyone help me with my dates.
you may need a calendar :rofl:
right my lmp is 27/06/10 my month before cycle was 39 days, last time we did the deed was 21/7/10 and i think i ovulated a few days after
got :bfp: 3/9/10

right i had brown bleed on tues and went for scan this morning and they could see a 5 wk 2 day sac, pole and yolk, so are my dates right according to the scan, i'm so confused, i have had 1-2wk 2-3wk, and this tues i got 3+ on the digi.


----------



## caro103

cami and pinksnowball so glad your scans went well!

ncmommy, dana and anyone else experiencing problems really hope everything works out ok for you girls :hugs:

I feel rough tonight :(, all be worth it, all be worth it! must keep chanting this to myself! 

off camping tomorrow for a couple of nights, fx'ed I don't start puking as that could be tricky!


----------



## gertrude

Gemie said:


> @gertrude tut tut!! lol
> Congrats hunni :hugs: I can't wait to see my 3+ Hoping it's soon! x

:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Rachel.P

New here! (joined last year but never got round to posting)
hi everyone and congrats to all!

after 2 ops and a cabinet full of pills for pcos, i've finally got my first BFP!!
due 22nd april!

can't wait! so excited!

:cloud9:


----------



## helen1234

waiting_on_#3 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> had my scan very confusing,
> there was a sac measuring 5wk 2 days, what she thinks is a yolk and pole, so got to go back in 2 weeks.
> 
> i dont know what to think i ovulated about 17th july which was 5 wks ago but they go from lmp which was 26th june. but my cycles were roughly 35days long,
> 
> i called the epu back and she said between 4-6 wks the scans look so similar and sizing can be out by week either way so they really cant say if it stopped growing 5wks or its too early to see if its progressing,
> so i'm in limbo for 2weeks now, what will be will be :hissy: :sad2:
> 
> Sorry you're going through this but I'm joining you in the wait!
> 
> Had my early scan this morning following tuesdays spotting, a sac could be seen on external but wanted a better look so had to have internal aswell, could see a gestational sac and yolk and two or three spots on the scan that they said could be emby but still too small to see, so obvioulsy didn't see a heartbeat, they think I'm about 5 and a half weeks, which I would have put myself at on Tuesday when the spotting happened, I thought I was 6 weeks today/tomorrow, they can't see a reason for the bleed, and the sonographer seemed quite pleased that the sac was a nice round shape and wasn't distored or 'shrivelling' inside itself, saw a midwife afterwards and she seems to think my bloods were ok and tie in with what the scan says, and thinks the bleed was implantation, thinks things should progress ok, but again the words 'we can't gaurantee anything and we'll have to see' were uttered, (was feeling ok about numbers/dates etc not exactly matching until she said this - as if there was some doubt there but maybe i'm reading too much into it?) I also have a cyst on my right ovary that they plan on reviewing, and other than that just need to go back on 1st September to check things are progressing.
> So still trying not building my hopes up, and see what they say in two weeks time.
> ncmommy, really hoping that things work out for you and fingers crossed to all the other ladies having probs with spotting/bleeding.
> Pinksnowball, really pleased your scan went well!
> All the girls who are suffering with ms - hope you get some relief or find something that helps soon!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!Click to expand...

i got my dates wrong :wacko: i ovulated on the 26 july i think, give or take a few days and the last time we did rudeys was the 21st.
i also have a cyst on my left ovary.

i swear my head is mush :haha:


----------



## caro103

sorry helen, posted at same time!

Well going by when you think you O'd, I'd say the dates of about 51/2 wks are about right as that about 3 1/2 wks ago, add the standard 2 weeks they add for everyone and that puts you at 5 1/2, fx'ed for you hun! xx


----------



## gertrude

I have no idea when I O'd, or how long my cycle is :D I'm just going on LMP for now :blush:


----------



## MrsSpongeBob

Rachel.P said:


> New here! (joined last year but never got round to posting)
> hi everyone and congrats to all!
> 
> after 2 ops and a cabinet full of pills for pcos, i've finally got my first BFP!!
> due 22nd april!
> 
> can't wait! so excited!
> 
> :cloud9:

Congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: and congratulations to all the new :bfp:


----------



## Lucy0945

Random question, but is teriyaki beef safe to eat during pregnancy? I'm going out for lunch to a japanese restaurant tomorrow and wondering what i can tolerate eating as nothing goes down very well at the moment, but this took my fancy. Thanks!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the scan Cami!!!!

I would think the beef would be perfectly fine assuming you ask them to cook it fully and not have any pink in the middle (sometimes they leave it a bit pink to make it more tender).


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> ok can anyone help me with my dates.
> you may need a calendar :rofl:
> right my lmp is 27/06/10 my month before cycle was 39 days, last time we did the deed was 21/7/10 and i think i ovulated a few days after
> got :bfp: 3/9/10
> 
> right i had brown bleed on tues and went for scan this morning and they could see a 5 wk 2 day sac, pole and yolk, so are my dates right according to the scan, i'm so confused, i have had 1-2wk 2-3wk, and this tues i got 3+ on the digi.

i get that your about 6+4 ish but early scans can be a few days out so i reckon you have nothing to worry about x


----------



## lilaries0411

Ok Ladies. I just heard from the doc. My hCG level went up from 2226 on Monday to 6039 in 3 days. Its good news but now Im even more terrified. Dont you think they should have seen something if my hCG level is over 6000.


----------



## JazzyCat

lilaries - What great news!! You should feel good about that! Keep us posted. Sounds like better news than you were expecting!


----------



## cola pops

Hello, sorry it's been a while. Hope things start looking up for those of you having a hard time :hugs:
I had been having a lot of tingling and burning, also back pain and a heavy feeling. Went to see doctor today and got a locum. She tested my urine and told me i have a water infection, then she prescribed me an antibiotic called trimethoprim. Itold her I was nearly 6 weeks pregnant and asked if they were safe to take, she said yes. When I got home I took one, then just out of curiosity googled Trimethoprim and it says that it's not safe to use before 13 weeks as been linked to causing birth defects!
Anyway got some others now that are safe to take and apparently as I only took one everything should be ok. Really angry with locum though, if I hadn't checked I would have taken the whole course.
:growlmad:


----------



## gertrude

I'd write and complain to your practise manager


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilaries0411 said:


> Ok Ladies. I just heard from the doc. My hCG level went up from 2226 on Monday to 6039 in 3 days. Its good news but now Im even more terrified. Dont you think they should have seen something if my hCG level is over 6000.

I think that is very good news. It makes the theory that maybe the little bean is in a hard location and might just be outta sight at the moment. My heart and thoughts are with you. Hoping that they can see a little bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

cola pops said:


> Hello, sorry it's been a while. Hope things start looking up for those of you having a hard time :hugs:
> I had been having a lot of tingling and burning, also back pain and a heavy feeling. Went to see doctor today and got a locum. She tested my urine and told me i have a water infection, then she prescribed me an antibiotic called trimethoprim. Itold her I was nearly 6 weeks pregnant and asked if they were safe to take, she said yes. When I got home I took one, then just out of curiosity googled Trimethoprim and it says that it's not safe to use before 13 weeks as been linked to causing birth defects!
> Anyway got some others now that are safe to take and apparently as I only took one everything should be ok. Really angry with locum though, if I hadn't checked I would have taken the whole course.
> :growlmad:

Not cool at all. I would be livid, and be complaining to some head doctor or management.


----------



## ncmommy

First I want to thank you all for your support and kind words.

A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.

I wish you all much happiness and health through the remainder of your pregnancies.

Thank you.


----------



## Tasha360

ncmommy so so sorry we are always here if you need to talk xxxxxxx

ill update in the morning. welcome to all the new ladies! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ncmommy said:


> First I want to thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.
> 
> I wish you all much happiness and health through the remainder of your pregnancies.
> 
> Thank you.

:nope::cry:
I'm soo sorry ncmommy.... :hugs:
My thoughts are with you. I truly feel for you. I wish you the best of luck whenever you are ready to try again. :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: So sorry ncmommy.


----------



## DanaBump

have great news!!! :happydance:

8-9 hcg level 89
8-11 250
8-17 3106!!!!

i got myself all worked up for absolutely NOTHING! so far bean is sticky and doing great. there was no spotting but all my symptoms went away this morning so i was worried sick. plus, last time i still had symptoms and baby just stopped growing. sometimes even if youre not preggy, your body still thinks you are. BUT this time appears to be much different. doc sd i can do an u/s and first appt whenever my heart desires so i'm going to try and set up for aug 31. should be about 7 wks at that point so hopefully we'll be able to see the lil bugger. can i wait a week? who knows. lol.

on a side note, my tickers have been at 5wks 1 day for 3 days...how is that possible?


----------



## camishantel

ncmommy- so sorry hun :hugs: if you need to talk I have been there
lillie-great news hun probably just shy
dana-yay... congrats
AFM-just got up from a nap and feel like crap but can't stop looking at my us pics as I can't believe it is going good this time... dr said not out of the woods really till 10 weeks but thats ONLY 3more weeks...yeah only whatever time is so slow right now


----------



## camishantel

my ticker is off also maybe it is just that site because my other ticker is fine


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Have a massive headache right now.... I don't know where it came from, but it started after the mcdonalds the hubby and i ate... :( Not our first choice, but we were going to go grocery shopping but then i started feeling faint and i remembered that i had only had some cheez its, and a pb sandwich all day... sooo we skipped grocery shopping hit up fast food and went home, and now i'm still not feeling to well. :( 

Well, at least I can thank my growing baby for this. :) Stick little bean stick!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

ncmommy said:


> First I want to thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.
> 
> I wish you all much happiness and health through the remainder of your pregnancies.
> 
> Thank you.

Sweetie, I'm so very sorry...:cry:...my heart and prayers go out to you and DH
:hug:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lil and Dana, congrats on the good hcg levels! :thumbup:

Cola, good thing you did look that stuff up! I would have called back with probably non to pleasant words!

Hope you're feeling better now Casey and Cami!


----------



## DanaBump

changed my ticker. the others we neater but how neat is it if it was stuck on the same date?


----------



## finallyprego

GREETINGS LADIES I AM ALSO AN APRIL MOMMY TO BE:thumbup:
MY EDD IS 30 APRIL 2011.


----------



## Princess-East

Hey Ladies, new in here, my EDD is the 24th April 2011 :D :D xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Princess-East said:


> Hey Ladies, new in here, my EDD is the 24th April 2011 :D :D xx

Welcome! You have the same due date as me (and a few others)!! :) yey! :happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

finallyprego said:


> GREETINGS LADIES I AM ALSO AN APRIL MOMMY TO BE:thumbup:
> MY EDD IS 30 APRIL 2011.

Welcome! :D Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. Just got up from a nap...after my first dr appt. He said all looked good and ordered the first set of bloods like a normal first time prenatal. He did do a quick external scan to check for twins. We did see a rather large round sac and a the little tiny fetus. He said all looked great for 5+6 but then added a quantive to my labs so that left me a bit worried but I am trying to stay positive. :) Oh and I do have a cyst on my right ovary but he said that was normal in a healthy pregnancy and will absorb on its own


----------



## camishantel

so tired think I am going to bed now going to wait a day or two to see if the ticker thing corrects itself as I like these the best. Have a good night ladies


----------



## parkgirl

I think I'm headed for bed as well. Got down most of a sandwich, but it's really fighting to come back up.


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> so tired think I am going to bed now going to wait a day or two to see if the ticker thing corrects itself as I like these the best. Have a good night ladies

i do too :cry:


----------



## noileena

ncmommy said:


> A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.

Oh NC, I'm so sorry for all you've been through, and your loss :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies. 
Just wanted to wish Jeffsar all the best for today's scan. Will be thinking of you hun xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ncmommy I'm so sorry :( :hug: xx


----------



## jenwigan

Ncmommy I'm reallly sorry hugs to you!

well ive been bleeding through out the night so doctors orderd an early scan this morning, fx its nothing! not feeling to hopefull xx


----------



## moonmama

NC so sorry :hugs:xx


----------



## noileena

Oh Jen, will be thinking of you (I guess you're just up the road from me!) - I truely hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## cola pops

So sorry to hear your news Nc mommy, thinking about you xxx

My GP is looking in to it, he is gonna get the practice manager to call me and let me know the out come. Would have posted again last night but internet went down again x


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: ncmommy, so sorry for your loss.

Hope everything is ok jenwigan.


----------



## happybeany

Ohhh NC :hug: I'm really really sorry to hear that, I can't imagine what you're going through xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm so sorry ncmommy, thinking of you :hugs: Congratulations to all the new BFPs! xx


----------



## smeej

cola pops said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> hey - Welcome!
> 
> You are my EDD twin! FXed for a healthy happy 9 months!
> 
> xx
> 
> Exciting isn't it x Congratulations xxClick to expand...

you too!

xx


----------



## xxsweetkisses

heya Im due on the 3rd of april :)


----------



## smeej

ncmommy said:


> First I want to thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.
> 
> I wish you all much happiness and health through the remainder of your pregnancies.
> 
> Thank you.

I am so, so terribly sorry to hear that ncmommy - my heart goes out to you.:hugs: your angel will never be forgotten x

Be strong and think to the future xxx


----------



## chocojen

Tried to get my drs appt sorted today to tell them and cant get in til 31st, its gonna make me pop waiting that long!


----------



## lilbean

Tasha360 said:


> list updated xx
> 
> oh and smeej happy 6 weeks hun! xxx

Hi I think we have the same due date :flower: how exciting, have either of you got a scan booked yet? i have one for thursday 26th, we are very nervous as I mc our last baby in march this year.....worrying times...on aplus side though im feeling sick allday long (if you can really call that a plus) ive heard sickness means your baby is more likely to be developing properly, anybody else heard anything like that? xxx hugs and kisses and fingers crossed for sticky beans xxx


----------



## zoella

I'm due April 13th :) xx


----------



## zoella

Yes lilbean, I've heard that sickness in early pregnancy is a very good sign that the pregnancy is well established. So sorry about your loss hun, congratulations on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## camerashy

morning girls .......well the ms has def kicked in now (but is reassuring in a weird way.....like u said means pregnancy is progressing as it should :) )
at 5 am woke up and was dry heeving (yuck), and then when woke again at like 8 was feeling really rough!!! heeving again ...but had to make myself eat :(
feel a lil better now , just had a lovely ice pop mmmmm really does help


----------



## Tigerlilies

Welcome Finally, Sweetkisses, Princess, and Zoella! And congratulations!

Reedsgirl, so do they not think you're having twins anymore or still too early to know?

I'm not going to count this as MS b.c I just ate too much, but an hour after bed I got up running to the bathroom b.c my stomach had enough of digesting and I ended up vomiting some into my sinuses (sorry if TMI). Not a fun feeling, especially since it took my 20min trying to clean out my sinuses. Now today I have a sinuses headache. I really hope this isn't going to result in an infection....:sad1:


----------



## Tasha360

hi ladies, i havent read back through the posts yet ill have a look later. Is it thundering where anyone else is? its pouring down with rain and i have so much to do :-( have a huge pile of ironing 1st then have to brave the rain and go to town and then got a half hr walk to my cousins lo's 2nd bday party, not fun with 2 kids in the rain.
Been sick this morning too, havent felt nauseous for a while and was starting to worry so im glad its back lol
Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've realised that i don't get sickness if i eat a slice of toast or a yogurt before I cycle to work. If I eat brekkie at work it makes me more nauseous


----------



## parkgirl

Anyone else feeling absolutely disgusted by the sight of food? I was trying to watch the news this morning and it seems that every single commercial was advertising food. Kept having to turn away as I would feel sick by the sight of it.


----------



## CrazyBird

So sorry for your loss ncmommy, big hugs, take care xxxx


----------



## bernina

ncmommy I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and DH. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, does anyone else have this dilemma: 

I am hungry A LOT throughout the day, but the thought of eating a lot makes me kinda gag, so instead I nibble on crackers throughout the day... but that leaves me hungry all day which also makes me kinda sick feeling. :shrug: I've lost my appetite, but my tummy says "more please!!"


----------



## parkgirl

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So, does anyone else have this dilemma:
> 
> I am hungry A LOT throughout the day, but the thought of eating a lot makes me kinda gag, so instead I nibble on crackers throughout the day... but that leaves me hungry all day which also makes me kinda sick feeling. :shrug: I've lost my appetite, but my tummy says "more please!!"

I am with you. I try to eat little bits when I can, but it usually makes me sick. :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

parkgirl said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So, does anyone else have this dilemma:
> 
> I am hungry A LOT throughout the day, but the thought of eating a lot makes me kinda gag, so instead I nibble on crackers throughout the day... but that leaves me hungry all day which also makes me kinda sick feeling. :shrug: I've lost my appetite, but my tummy says "more please!!"
> 
> I am with you. I try to eat little bits when I can, but it usually makes me sick. :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm not getting too sick yet, just slight nausea/lightheadedness. 

Water makes me kinda sick too... unfortunately it's all we have in the house and i want to stay hydrated. When we go grocery shopping tomorrow i'm buying sugar so that I can make the kool aid we have. 

I'm also buying pickles and putting my name on the jar so that DH doesn't touch them!! MINE! :rofl:


----------



## finallyprego

NCMOMMY my sympathy is with you. I have been there before and it is very hard to deal with. i am new here and dont your your situation, but any lose is painful.


----------



## finallyprego

good morning ladies! I have a question, i 4 weeks today and i am not hungry and when i do try to eat i lose all taste for food. But i force myself to eat because i know my baby needs food. Has anyone else experienced this? Any advice would be nice. Ty


----------



## CaseyBaby718

finallyprego said:


> good morning ladies! I have a question, i 4 weeks today and i am not hungry and when i do try to eat i lose all taste for food. But i force myself to eat because i know my baby needs food. Has anyone else experienced this? Any advice would be nice. Ty

That's exactly what i'm going through. Water is disgusting to me right now, but I know i need to fluids. And foods have no taste, or they have too much taste and they make me feel kinda ill. So I have lost my appetite, but I still feel hungry all the time.


----------



## camerashy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So, does anyone else have this dilemma:
> 
> I am hungry A LOT throughout the day, but the thought of eating a lot makes me kinda gag, so instead I nibble on crackers throughout the day... but that leaves me hungry all day which also makes me kinda sick feeling. :shrug: I've lost my appetite, but my tummy says "more please!!"



lol this is so me also !!! cant stand the thought of food but make myself eat coz my tummy is grumbling :dohh:


feel bit better now went and got mcdonalds lol ....managed to keep it down, thank god , was the only thing i cud face eaten ...gross i know but hey whatever eases it huh


----------



## lilaries0411

Good Morning Girls ( or Evening depending where you are)
I went to see the doc yesterday and had a little bit of good news. They found a Ges. Sac, but they couldn't see the yolk sac or fetal pole. When did yours show. Should I be worried. Im going to be 6 weeks tomorrow. Im going crazy right now. My doc said I shouldn't worry because my hCG levels are going up just fine and I haven't had any bleeding but I read other post on here and a lot of girls are seeing heart beats in their 6th week. Im so scared. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilaries0411 said:


> Good Morning Girls ( or Evening depending where you are)
> I went to see the doc yesterday and had a little bit of good news. They found a Ges. Sac, but they couldn't see the yolk sac or fetal pole. When did yours show. Should I be worried. Im going to be 6 weeks tomorrow. Im going crazy right now. My doc said I shouldn't worry because my hCG levels are going up just fine and I haven't had any bleeding but I read other post on here and a lot of girls are seeing heart beats in their 6th week. Im so scared. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Well every pregnancy is different. 

If they had a hard time seeing the Ges sac before, and they saw it now, then the the baby could just be a shy little thing. I know it's hard not to worry especially in the first tri, but you should just let your doctor's words give you some comfort. The Ges Sac is there, and your levels are going up. Little bean will grow some more, and soon he/she will be noticeable.


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls can u add me pls im due 28th april, i did post yesterday but maybe it was missed :blush: lol, so is anyone due same day or close????

i cant believe 2 years and im really in here yay xxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, sorry i've not been on for a while, but i needed to have a break from B&B while i got my head round what happened last fri.

well, i had my re-scan today, and after being told last week that i had a suspected blighted ovum, guess what they found today - the heartbeat!!!!! i am still in shock as i had been convinced it was over, they even booked me in for a d&c consultaton!
the thread has moved on so much i couldn't catch up totally, so i really hope everyone is doing fine.

glad to be back girls x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg hun I'm SO pleased for you!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: xx
Now ban yourself from Google! :haha:


----------



## bernina

Welcome to the new ladies!

*Lilaries*, did you have an abdominal or vaginal ultrasound? Also the ability to see the baby and heartbeat is really determined by the sensitivity of the equipment and also the skill level of the person performing the u/s. I'm being seen at a fertility clinic and the u/s he has is one of the most sensitive since it's used to look at ovaries and follicles more than babies. I had another this morning and the dr had one of his students do it. I saw the baby, but when she moved it just slightly one way, the baby disappeared and all you could see was the sac, it was very weird. There is also a chance that your uterus could be tilted which in that case it's sometimes not until week 7 or 8 until they can see the baby and pick up a heartbeat. I know it's only natural to worry, but not seeing a fetal pole or yolk sac is definitely not an indication of a problem at 6 weeks. Your rising hcg is a much better indicator at that point. I'm sure if you go back in a week you'll see little bean with a strong heartbeat! 

I had my second ultrasound today at 7 weeks and was again amazed to see my little one. I feel completely un pregnant. Boobs are barely sore, no sickness, no abdomen twinges or pain, nothing! I know I should feel lucky but I'm still begging for sickness! Little one has grown from 0.3 cm to 0.85 cm and we were able to hear the heartbeat in addition to seeing it. I was a bit worried at first because I saw the baby on the ultrasound but didn't see a heartbeat. Last time the heart was as big as the baby and was making it jump all over the place. This time the body is starting to grow around it and it was less distinguishable. Dr did not seem at all concerned and said everything looked great. He did notice an area of old blood on the other side of my uterus and said I would most likely continue to spot. He said no worries, just the old blood making it's way out. You can read more details over in my journal (in my siggy) if you'd like and also see the scan, don't want to be too redundant on here.

I hope everyone is doing well and has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## bernina

Congratulations *Jeffsar*, I am over the moon for you!!!!! Do you have a scan pic you can post, would love to see the little one!!! :dance:


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Omg hun I'm SO pleased for you!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: xx
> Now ban yourself from Google! :haha:

i know, i still can't believe it!!!!:happydance:

i've missed yapping to you all!!

early scans and google - not recommended!!

how you doing? sent you a pm, didn't know you were online!! x


----------



## jeffsar

bernina said:


> Congratulations Jeffsar, I am over the moon for you!!!!! Do you have a scan pic you can post, would love to see the little one!!! :dance:

thanks hun!! i've not got a scanner, but i'll try take a pic and post it!! x


----------



## AP

Hey girlies!

Can you put me down as 4th April? My dates have been put back a bit now, i dont like being on the cusp of March/April :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

welcome to the sweatpeas! i was 4th april too, but i've been moved back - scan in two weeks foe dating so i'll know my 'new' due date soon! x


----------



## JazzyCat

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, sorry i've not been on for a while, but i needed to have a break from B&B while i got my head round what happened last fri.
> 
> well, i had my re-scan today, and after being told last week that i had a suspected blighted ovum, guess what they found today - the heartbeat!!!!! i am still in shock as i had been convinced it was over, they even booked me in for a d&c consultaton!
> the thread has moved on so much i couldn't catch up totally, so i really hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> glad to be back girls x

jeffsar - I had a good feeling everything was going to work out for you!!!!! I am sooooo happy!! A heartbeat, how exciting!!! I hope this gives some of the other ladies who are worried some hope too!
:wohoo:


----------



## chocojen

Hey girls, 
Just found out today that the goverment healthy pregnancy grant is being withdrawn...we will only get it if we are 25 weeks on or before 31/12/11. If my calculations are right I will miss out by 4 days!!!

Fingers crossed for you guys to get it £190 wouldnt go amiss!

x


----------



## jeffsar

JazzyCat said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, sorry i've not been on for a while, but i needed to have a break from B&B while i got my head round what happened last fri.
> 
> well, i had my re-scan today, and after being told last week that i had a suspected blighted ovum, guess what they found today - the heartbeat!!!!! i am still in shock as i had been convinced it was over, they even booked me in for a d&c consultaton!
> the thread has moved on so much i couldn't catch up totally, so i really hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> glad to be back girls x
> 
> jeffsar - I had a good feeling everything was going to work out for you!!!!! I am sooooo happy!! A heartbeat, how exciting!!! I hope this gives some of the other ladies who are worried some hope too!
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! glad to be back!!!!:thumbup:



how've you been?
i tried catching up with the thread, but after a week i wass 100 pages back!! x


----------



## loopy82

Ok, I know this isn't exactly pregnancy related but have to share. My OH and I have just completed on a house we've been waiting to buy for nearly 6 months, we've got the keys and everything! Have been really down in the dumps for the last few days and this has really picked me up. Hope everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## JazzyCat

ncmommy said:


> First I want to thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.
> 
> I wish you all much happiness and health through the remainder of your pregnancies.
> 
> Thank you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you ncmommy! I hope you are back in 1st tri soon! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the new house *loopy*, how exciting!!!


----------



## AP

jeffsar that is amazing, i know only too well what a blighted ovum is like so thats fantastic news!


----------



## loopy82

JazzyCat said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> First I want to thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> A few hours ago, I passed the little bean. I then heard from my doctor that my levels have dropped a good amount, so I am officially out.
> 
> I wish you all much happiness and health through the remainder of your pregnancies.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you ncmommy! I hope you are back in 1st tri soon! :hugs:Click to expand...


I'm so sorry ncmommy, really hope we all see you back here soon x


----------



## jeffsar

sb22 said:


> jeffsar that is amazing, i know only too well what a blighted ovum is like so thats fantastic news!

thanks hun, been a tough week with an unexpected, but very welcome, outcome! x


----------



## JazzyCat

jeffsar said:


> Thanks hun!! glad to be back!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> how've you been?
> i tried catching up with the thread, but after a week i wass 100 pages back!! x

I've been doing pretty well. First bit of M/S finally, usually around 2pm-8pm. So not such "morning" sickness afterall. But not too extreme either, just not fun. Lots of heartburn!! Counting down the days to my official first prenatal visit September 3rd (no scan I think, but maybe I'll get to schedule one). I am almost relieved to not have a scan super early only b/c I think it would only worry me more at this point. I am trying to relax and hope that everything is going well. So far no reason to think otherwise. FXed things stay that way.

Lot of us missed you and were thinking of you!!! So glad the news came back positive, I think we needed that!!:hugs:


----------



## camerashy

awww jefsarr thats gr8 news ;)


----------



## JazzyCat

This is my first time PG, so maybe it's just me being amazed by everything, but when I saw today on my ticker that my baby's eyelids are forming, I am just speechless! How amazing is that?! Such a tiny bit of skin, yet already forming. Anyhow, I'm in shock and think it's so cool!!


----------



## Kellylooloo

Chocojen I'll be 25 weeks on that date!!


----------



## chocojen

Kellylooloo said:


> Chocojen I'll be 25 weeks on that date!!

I am not sure that I will, sods law this was the one month I didnt track anything so guess I will have to wait until scan to confirm but I am pretty sure I will just miss out!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: and congratulations to all the New April Sweet Peas!!

me and my sister both feel very very sick! 

i am absolutely starving - eat something small totally full - then starving half hour after :wacko:


----------



## ChristyKay

I am expecting my first baby April 25th! I have miscarried once in June so hopefully this one goes better. Congrats everyone!!


----------



## SummerRaine

Awww jeffsar I am so happy for you, so glad to hear that you have had a great outcome! To think I might have just missed you today as my scan was at 11.00am and my one was great too. 

I also saw our Little ones heartbeat and was estimated at 7+2 but she said to stick to my original due date of April 4th as she might be a couple of days out. I was so happy I cried when I saw it as it was so obvious within seconds!


----------



## jeffsar

hey SummerRaine! how've you been?
where was you're scan -at the main matty? cos' they thought it was bed news, i was in the dreaded Rubislaw ward, but thank god all turned out well!! my due date will probably be different from you now, they think i have dates wrong so will do a dating scan in two weeks!

feels surreal being back on here tonight, i was so scared to log on last week!! x


----------



## SummerRaine

jeffsar - Yeah my scan was at the Fertility Clinic in the main matty. I am so glad you got good news and the only thing is your dates are slightly out. You must be so relieved!!!! You will still be an April Sweet Pea though. I was checking in on you to see if you had any updates during the week.

I have been alright, exhausted and been feeling sick but not actually being sick, can put up with it all now I have seen my little one though. (.Y.) are killing me tonight though! How are you feeling now then?


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i went AWOL last week, just couldn't let myself think about it all incase today was the end.

same as you really, feeling sick all the time, but not being sick....
sore top half and, tmi, wind:blush:

i had been attending the fertility clinic there too, i'd tell you my doc's name, but i can't pronouce it!! 

i'm so glad your scan went well too, it's a huge relief eh?
x


----------



## cola pops

I now have an upset tummy because of the antibiotics. Feeling a bit fed up x


----------



## SummerRaine

It is a HUGE relief, it just didn't seem real until I saw it on the screen, now I actually feel pregnant:happydance: Your consultant wouldn't be Bhattcharya would it? My one was Professor Templeton, really nice guy. The nurses there have been lovely, I was told to come back in and show off my bump!


----------



## cola pops

Great news jeffsar and SummerRaine xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yes, that's him, ha ha!! wow, how on earth did you spell that right!!

luckily for me, i only actually had to attend for 4 apts. they diagnosed thyroid problems and when that was sorted my cycles came back. they were all really nice though.

funny that we're going through it at the same time!


----------



## jeffsar

thanks colapops, sorry you're not feeling great today x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I just literally passed out (not in the sick way but in the sleepy way) for two hours!! :rofl:


----------



## JazzyCat

Just forced down a spinach salad... tasted horrible. Keep telling myself I need the healthy stuff too!

Last night ate so unhealthy... quesadillas with beans and about a half quart of chocolate frozen yogurt! ACK! Making up for it now... but that salad won't tie me over for long. I just hope it doesn't come back up.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

That's fantastic news Jeffsar! Congratulations, you must be over the moon :hugs: xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JazzyCat said:


> Just forced down a spinach salad... tasted horrible. Keep telling myself I need the healthy stuff too!
> 
> Last night ate so unhealthy... quesadillas with beans and about a half quart of chocolate frozen yogurt! ACK! Making up for it now... but that salad won't tie me over for long. I just hope it doesn't come back up.

You are a braver soul then I. I could never force down a spinach salad. The only way I eat Spinach is either steamed for EVEN BETTER sauteed. LOL 

Romaine is good stuff though. I've been dying for a Chicken Cesaer salad, and haven't gotten one yet :( When I go to the store today I am definitely going to get all the stuff to make some!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Casey - Let's just say it wasn't fun. Be wary of the cesaer dressing as most of it is made with raw eggs. I don't think it's such a big deal, but it is on the long "no no list." :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JazzyCat said:


> Casey - Let's just say it wasn't fun. Be wary of the cesaer dressing as most of it is made with raw eggs. I don't think it's such a big deal, but it is on the long "no no list." :(

But... but.... the cesaer... :cry:

Hmmm, i wonder how bad it actually is for you.... :shrug:


----------



## blutea

blutea- April 30, 2011


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

after 2 weeks of feeling sick actually was sick this morning, twice! TMI i know but so pleased :) can't wait to see the midwife on tues and get the ball rolling. Feeling +tive and bought a pair of maternity trousers for work, hopefully be filled by a bump and not bloat eventually lol!


----------



## jeffsar

congrats blutea! x


----------



## ms_manduhh

reedsgirl1138 said:


> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...

hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ms_manduhh said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<Click to expand...

I had a early scan yesterday and we only seen one fuzzy little bean but a very large sac. I will get another scan at 8 weeks but looks like just one bean for me. As long as its healthy I am super happy:happydance:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Evening ladies,

Just wondering if anyone else on this thread have had their progesterone tested?

Had mine done today which came back at 12.5ng/ml which is borderline average but it was 15 at the weekend so now I'm stressing altho HCG looks good...

21dpo - 1245
22dpo - 2605
25dpo - 4706


----------



## Tasha360

jeffsar i really am so so pleased for you i have been thinking of you!

Charliemarina i hadnt missed your post hun just hadnt had chance to update just doing it now 

xxx


----------



## DanaBump

hope everyone is well, i'm super! 

decided not to do an early scan as i tilt rather far back and really don't want to spend the money seeing a sack, so i have it set for sept 9. i'll be 8 wks so hopefully we'll have a show! 

my face still looks like i'm 17 again with all the spots, but everything else as for the most part gone away. however, today i do have slight cramping again. hopefully just growing pains, in which case cramp little bean cramp!

a girl at work informed me that at 8 wks it'll end up looking like a mexican jumping bean. so for now i'm calling my little nugget consuela lupe lopez, consuela for short LOL. just the giddy, happy go lucky mood i'm in. i just "know" everything is going to be OK this time and have gotten back my sense of peace and have once again released control. 
however, that being said...i'm scared out of my mind! i'm going to be a mom!! i'm a step mom right now, but that's SO not the same. OMG I'M GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!! when did that happen?! lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are

August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)

August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)

August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)

August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)

I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies


----------



## camishantel

so so sick.... grilled chicken and brown rice for dinner as I think I might be able to handle that


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are
> 
> August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)
> 
> August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)
> 
> August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)
> 
> August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)
> 
> I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies

wow you're numbers are high! my doc sd i was 4 wks with 89 but then you do test rather late so we're about the same since i test about 2 days versus 6 days.

4 wk 89
4wks 2 days 250
5 wks 2 days 3106

i haven't scanned yet but my doc says i'm doing great. she was almost more excited than i was LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are
> 
> August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)
> 
> August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)
> 
> August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)
> 
> August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)
> 
> I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies
> 
> wow you're numbers are high! my doc sd i was 4 wks with 89 but then you do test rather late so we're about the same since i test about 2 days versus 6 days.
> 
> 4 wk 89
> 4wks 2 days 250
> 5 wks 2 days 3106
> 
> i haven't scanned yet but my doc says i'm doing great. she was almost more excited than i was LOLClick to expand...

At 3+6 almost 4 weeks I was 222. So only a day difference. I found out early at 3+3.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are
> 
> August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)
> 
> August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)
> 
> August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)
> 
> August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)
> 
> I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies
> 
> wow you're numbers are high! my doc sd i was 4 wks with 89 but then you do test rather late so we're about the same since i test about 2 days versus 6 days.
> 
> 4 wk 89
> 4wks 2 days 250
> 5 wks 2 days 3106
> 
> i haven't scanned yet but my doc says i'm doing great. she was almost more excited than i was LOLClick to expand...
> 
> At 3+6 almost 4 weeks I was 222. So only a day difference. I found out early at 3+3.Click to expand...

yeah but everyone's different. it's FAR too early to even see. never know there could be another one in there just shy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are
> 
> August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)
> 
> August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)
> 
> August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)
> 
> August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)
> 
> I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies
> 
> wow you're numbers are high! my doc sd i was 4 wks with 89 but then you do test rather late so we're about the same since i test about 2 days versus 6 days.
> 
> 4 wk 89
> 4wks 2 days 250
> 5 wks 2 days 3106
> 
> i haven't scanned yet but my doc says i'm doing great. she was almost more excited than i was LOLClick to expand...
> 
> At 3+6 almost 4 weeks I was 222. So only a day difference. I found out early at 3+3.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but everyone's different. it's FAR too early to even see. never know there could be another one in there just shy.Click to expand...

Your so right. I am probably just being paranoid for nothing and its nothing. I am just worried now about the molar pregnancy I read about. UGH! I will find some PMA. Thanks for the support Dana. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So when we all start moving to our second trimester, will this journal go with it? or will April sweat peas stay in first tri??


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are
> 
> August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)
> 
> August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)
> 
> August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)
> 
> August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)
> 
> I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies
> 
> wow you're numbers are high! my doc sd i was 4 wks with 89 but then you do test rather late so we're about the same since i test about 2 days versus 6 days.
> 
> 4 wk 89
> 4wks 2 days 250
> 5 wks 2 days 3106
> 
> i haven't scanned yet but my doc says i'm doing great. she was almost more excited than i was LOLClick to expand...
> 
> At 3+6 almost 4 weeks I was 222. So only a day difference. I found out early at 3+3.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but everyone's different. it's FAR too early to even see. never know there could be another one in there just shy.Click to expand...
> 
> Your so right. I am probably just being paranoid for nothing and its nothing. I am just worried now about the molar pregnancy I read about. UGH! I will find some PMA. Thanks for the support Dana. :hugs:Click to expand...

you're most welcome :hug:

if you've read about molar pregnancy, you've also read it's extrememly rare. don't count yourself as so special ;)


----------



## bernina

I just had to share the baby blanket I plan to knit. I was afraid to order the yarn too soon but I'm too excited not to.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/MIHiker/hooded-baby-blanket


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That made me laugh Dana thanks. But just so you know I am pretty darn special!! LOL But I think all of us preggo and ttc ladies are. ;)


----------



## bernina

Reedsgirl I hope you're not special in the molar pregnancy way :)

I really won't be surprised if they find a shy second bean hiding behind the first. Your numbers are just so darn high and I found a few posts when I googled and people with levels close to yours had twins!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Berina. I really hope there is just a second hiding. I never thought I would be saying that. LOL


----------



## bernina

I've found myself saying a lot of things I never thought I'd say. Just this morning I told my fertility specialist that I'd love to be hugging the toilet for some reassurance that the pregnancy is okay! Almost got my wish too, barely kept my stomach as I was driving home from work today!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I seem to be more nauseated today as well. I am 6weeks today. And I had no symptoms up til 2 days ago and now there are starting. I have to admit that makes me happy. :)


----------



## bernina

Same here. I feel quite uncomfy at the moment, but don't mind a bit (well not too much at least!)


----------



## DanaBump

lets all hope none of us are "eat the paste" special either LOL

glad you're feeling better about it all. i firmly believe this is our way of learning how to be a mom. patience is taught during pregnancy, i swear

bernina that blanket is SUPER cute! think i'll have to ask mom to knit one for me


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep and usually eating does help with the nausea but not today


----------



## bernina

I thought the same thing so ate 1 wheat thin cracker and that's when I almost lost it. Found that candied ginger helped the most. Got rid of some of that sour stomach feeling. Oh and pickles, something about the vinegar helped to calm my stomach.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Pickles worked for me too!! That is great! Well I am off to bed. Thank you again for the support tonight. I am sure I am fretting for nothing. Good night


----------



## CottlestonPie

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some help. Dr office just called back a bit ago to set up a ultrasound for tuesday. They did a quick scan yesterday to make sure there was just one as thats all we seen however my levels came back high again. Here they are
> 
> August 2(10dpo): 33(3weeks 3days)
> 
> August 5(13dpo):222(3weeks 6days)
> 
> August12(20dpo):4165(4weeks 6days)
> 
> August19(27dpo):27125.40(5weeks 6days)
> 
> I have looked on line and I seem to be in a normal range but now I am a bit freaked out as I ran across a molar pregnancy as well. We did see a large sac yesterday and a fuzzy bean so I am not really thinking its that but I am just really confused. Has anyone had levels done this often that can maybe compare with me?? Thanks Ladies
> 
> wow you're numbers are high! my doc sd i was 4 wks with 89 but then you do test rather late so we're about the same since i test about 2 days versus 6 days.
> 
> 4 wk 89
> 4wks 2 days 250
> 5 wks 2 days 3106
> 
> i haven't scanned yet but my doc says i'm doing great. she was almost more excited than i was LOLClick to expand...

My levels were
4w - 263
4+2 - 778
5+2 - >13,000

I have no idea if that's good or bad!
>27,000 is high but if i got that I'd bd thrilled as 27 is my lucky number lol
Hcg levels can vary so much from person to person that it's hard to know what's going on. If you're just a couple of days out when you work out your dates it can make all the difference, especially if you ovulated early or late in that cycle.


----------



## hanelei

lilaries0411 said:


> Good Morning Girls ( or Evening depending where you are)
> I went to see the doc yesterday and had a little bit of good news. They found a Ges. Sac, but they couldn't see the yolk sac or fetal pole. When did yours show. Should I be worried. Im going to be 6 weeks tomorrow. Im going crazy right now. My doc said I shouldn't worry because my hCG levels are going up just fine and I haven't had any bleeding but I read other post on here and a lot of girls are seeing heart beats in their 6th week. Im so scared. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Hi lilaries. I had a scan at about 5w5d, and all they could see was the sac at the time. I just went back for another scan (about 7w3d- my ticker below seems to run on American time and so is a day behind where I actually am), and saw the heartbeat today! Where I live they don't seem to do blood tests at all, at least this early, so all I had at the first scan was the word of the doctor that things looked normal for that stage! I know it's hard not to worry, but try not to be scared, it's much better if you can relax.

Today the doctor told me that the baby is just 8mm long, so still very tiny- I'm surprised it's possible to see a heartbeat at all! I have another scan in two weeks when they'll give me the due date. Good luck with your next scan, I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So when we all start moving to our second trimester, will this journal go with it? or will April sweat peas stay in first tri??

we could ask a mod to move the thread for us , or we could start a new one and everyone re join as they reach second tri ? xx


----------



## Ema_o

Hello
Can I join you? I'm due April 1st according to my dates, however I know I ovulated late so expecting to be closer to the middle of April!

Not had a chance to read through over 200 pages of thread, but hello to everyone and hope your babies are all growing well. 

I am quite nervous about getting to12 weeks and the scan, don't feel very pregnant so far but sure I'll allow myself to get excited once I see little un is ok! Should be in about 4 weeks but still waiting to get my appointment through!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

They'll move it won't they? I was also a January ganet this year :mrgreen: and that got moved as I recall :shrug: Saturday today and it's bright and sunny and I feel like I've got energy all of a sudden so I reckon I'll take Arf out for a walk later. Am tired and bursting with energy, weird :wacko:


----------



## ms_manduhh

reedsgirl1138 said:


> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<Click to expand...
> 
> I had a early scan yesterday and we only seen one fuzzy little bean but a very large sac. I will get another scan at 8 weeks but looks like just one bean for me. As long as its healthy I am super happy:happydance:Click to expand...

That's great! I can't wait to have my first scan! I think I may have one in two weeks around 6 weeks since my progesterone levels dropped so they had to put me on supplements.. crossing my fingers those help keep the baby bubba in there! No one warned me pregnancy was so damn nerve wrecking! lol :dohh:


----------



## lisaed

i've been soooo sick last couple of weeks and exhausted, now to top it off i have a kidney infection too :sick:
glad i have symptons but im already really struggling


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ms_manduhh said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<Click to expand...
> 
> I had a early scan yesterday and we only seen one fuzzy little bean but a very large sac. I will get another scan at 8 weeks but looks like just one bean for me. As long as its healthy I am super happy:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I can't wait to have my first scan! I think I may have one in two weeks around 6 weeks since my progesterone levels dropped so they had to put me on supplements.. crossing my fingers those help keep the baby bubba in there! No one warned me pregnancy was so damn nerve wrecking! lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes it is very nerve wracking!! my levels for 27dpo were 27125.40 so I go back for a transvag ultrasound tuesday. For some reason my dr thinks that is high for 6 weeks. I have read about it and my levels seem okay to me. so guess back to check again.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So when we all start moving to our second trimester, will this journal go with it? or will April sweat peas stay in first tri??
> 
> we could ask a mod to move the thread for us , or we could start a new one and everyone re join as they reach second tri ? xxClick to expand...

Thanks. I was just wondering. re joining would be kinda redundant lol.


----------



## happybeany

What do they measure at your blood tests? I have one next Thursday... :( I hate blood tests, passed out last time xxx


----------



## parkgirl

happybeany said:


> What do they measure at your blood tests? I have one next Thursday... :( I hate blood tests, passed out last time xxx

I'm not looking forward to the blood test either. Passed out when they did the blood test before TTC to see if I was immune to rubella and chicken pox. I pass out about 50% of the time. Just make sure you tell them that you might pass out.


----------



## Gemie

happybeany said:


> What do they measure at your blood tests? I have one next Thursday... :( I hate blood tests, passed out last time xxx

I had mine yesterday and it was the only blood test I've ever had that I haven't passed out. I was sh1ting myself I and I posted on here about it and someone told me about emla cream... you buy it from the chemist and apply it an hour before you go for your blood test and it numbs the whole area and you don't feel a thing... Honestly I could kiss the person who invented it!

edit: Yes tell them you're likely to faint so they can lie you down... that really helps too.


----------



## jackiea85

:hi: can I join you ladies? Only found out yesterday, due date is 14th April :D xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

happybeany said:


> What do they measure at your blood tests? I have one next Thursday... :( I hate blood tests, passed out last time xxx

They measure the hcg in your body, and they probably also measure your progesterone.


----------



## parkgirl

jackiea85 said:


> :hi: can I join you ladies? Only found out yesterday, due date is 14th April :D xx


Congrats!!


----------



## camerashy

congrats and welcome ..........;)

yay today 1st day all week no morning sickness wuhoo!!!! lets hope that i wont get any more fx:)


----------



## loopy82

bernina said:


> I just had to share the baby blanket I plan to knit. I was afraid to order the yarn too soon but I'm too excited not to.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/MIHiker/hooded-baby-blanket

That's so cute! I'm on ravelry too, am completely obsessed with knitting. Haven't bought any yarn yet either just in case but am keeping my eye on debbie bliss baby cashmerino to do some things with, it's got loads of great colours.


----------



## MrsMay

Im not very familiar with knitting but i loooove to crochet! I already have so many patterns saved up that I want to make, but I don't want everyyything to be yellow/green so i'm trying to wait until we find out the gender! I have already made a couple bootie sets and Burp Clothes (sewn not crocheted), but both are gender neutral. :) I'm glad to see other crafty mama's on here!


----------



## gertrude

I'm wanting to learn to crochet - I was rubbish at knitting :D


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! it's so hard to keep up with this super fast thread but I hope everyone is feeling great!! :thumbup:
I'm having a mixture of symptoms .. like being STARVING... yet absolutely nothing looks good :( And being EXHAUSTED... but not sleeping well... haha didn't expect that really? 
I have my first scan on thursday... 5 days of going crazy! I really hope to see that little heartbeat and put my mind at ease for once... :happydance: then maybe i can finally tell my parents and have some mom support! I really need it...:dohh:
Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Soulshaken said:


> Hey ladies!! it's so hard to keep up with this super fast thread but I hope everyone is feeling great!! :thumbup:
> I'm having a mixture of symptoms .. like being STARVING... yet absolutely nothing looks good :( And being EXHAUSTED... but not sleeping well... haha didn't expect that really?
> I have my first scan on thursday... 5 days of going crazy! I really hope to see that little heartbeat and put my mind at ease for once... :happydance: then maybe i can finally tell my parents and have some mom support! I really need it...:dohh:
> Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:

I have the same thing. Starving, but not wanting to eat and exhausted but can't sleep very well... *sigh* :dohh:


----------



## MissMaternal

jackiea85 said:


> :hi: can I join you ladies? Only found out yesterday, due date is 14th April :D xx

Congrats!!! I'm due the 12th :flower: xx


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies-
I'm so sorry for your loss ncmommy.

I'm VERY happy for cami and jeffsar! 

I have been sick since tuesday- but only puked then. Trying to keep that away as I broke blood vessles around my eye while doing it. Only thing that tastes good are oranges, grapefruits and instant oatmeal. 
I've been having drama iwth my MIL. I asked that my pg be kept off facebook and she "forgot" and posted it! Also hasn't removed the post so we got into a big argument. I eventually apologized and she has yet to respond (it's her fault I'm so pissed!). So that's all going amazing. Not. 
UGH! But anyways- I just wanted to pop in because I'm late for work now and figured a litle more late wouldn't hurt. Now if I can figure out something I can eat. nothing looks good- probably have more oatmeal :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Hi ladies-
> I'm so sorry for your loss ncmommy.
> 
> I'm VERY happy for cami and jeffsar!
> 
> I have been sick since tuesday- but only puked then. Trying to keep that away as I broke blood vessles around my eye while doing it. Only thing that tastes good are oranges, grapefruits and instant oatmeal.
> I've been having drama iwth my MIL. I asked that my pg be kept off facebook and she "forgot" and posted it! Also hasn't removed the post so we got into a big argument. I eventually apologized and she has yet to respond (it's her fault I'm so pissed!). So that's all going amazing. Not.
> UGH! But anyways- I just wanted to pop in because I'm late for work now and figured a litle more late wouldn't hurt. Now if I can figure out something I can eat. nothing looks good- probably have more oatmeal :dohh:

Whaddya know. I'm having MIL issues too. DH's parents always told us to let them know when money was tight and not be prideful about it, so we told them right away and they went off the handle. They (mostly MIL) yelled at DH for hours talking about disappointed and flabbergasted she is with "us". We learned our lesson... never listen to FIL & MIL!! 

The reason I am so upset with her is because she called MY mother and called her "petty". Which is totally uncalled for. My mother has helped DH and I without question OR judgement several times, and she never asks for anything. She would take the shirt off her back for strangers so to call her petty is beyond false!! So I'm really pissed about that. Because my mother is many things, but petty isn't one. And MIL had no right to go yelling her at for no reason. :growlmad:

So yea, i'm pretty pissed at her, and i'm not really talking to them until she apologizes to DH for making him feel like such a horrible person, and especially apologize to my mother. That is step number one, and then I can start thinking about forgiving them.


----------



## ms_manduhh

reedsgirl1138 said:


> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<Click to expand...
> 
> I had a early scan yesterday and we only seen one fuzzy little bean but a very large sac. I will get another scan at 8 weeks but looks like just one bean for me. As long as its healthy I am super happy:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I can't wait to have my first scan! I think I may have one in two weeks around 6 weeks since my progesterone levels dropped so they had to put me on supplements.. crossing my fingers those help keep the baby bubba in there! No one warned me pregnancy was so damn nerve wrecking! lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is very nerve wracking!! my levels for 27dpo were 27125.40 so I go back for a transvag ultrasound tuesday. For some reason my dr thinks that is high for 6 weeks. I have read about it and my levels seem okay to me. so guess back to check again.Click to expand...

yeah, that seems to fall right into the range, but the ranges are so large, its hard to determine. My first two readings are in the 4 week range, but when I look at certain websites, I'm above average. I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ms_manduhh said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<Click to expand...
> 
> I had a early scan yesterday and we only seen one fuzzy little bean but a very large sac. I will get another scan at 8 weeks but looks like just one bean for me. As long as its healthy I am super happy:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I can't wait to have my first scan! I think I may have one in two weeks around 6 weeks since my progesterone levels dropped so they had to put me on supplements.. crossing my fingers those help keep the baby bubba in there! No one warned me pregnancy was so damn nerve wrecking! lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is very nerve wracking!! my levels for 27dpo were 27125.40 so I go back for a transvag ultrasound tuesday. For some reason my dr thinks that is high for 6 weeks. I have read about it and my levels seem okay to me. so guess back to check again.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that seems to fall right into the range, but the ranges are so large, its hard to determine. My first two readings are in the 4 week range, but when I look at certain websites, I'm above average. I can't wait to see how it turns out!Click to expand...

I know I was pretty content with just the thought of one. I look on website and it says its within range then another says I am within twin range. I don't know what to think. Its exciting thats for sure. I am know blessed with ms all day but I know that it means all is going well. :happydance:


----------



## gertrude

urgh, so here was I thinking "Ooooo today I don't feel too gribbly/queasy" then I had to go to the shops in the car and I feel seriously wobbly. SO pleased to be back on the sofa.

Should have sent OH :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please can I join Ladies?

My EDD is 16th April and please could someone tell me how I get a sweetpea logo for my siggy 

Thank you!


----------



## ms_manduhh

reedsgirl1138 said:


> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ms_manduhh said:
> 
> 
> We're having an April Baby!!
> 
> Due April 25th with baby #1! Just got my :bfp: last night at 8pm which was 10dpo! Tested again this morning and it was even darker! :D
> 
> Any due date twins yet? I know I found out super early, so I may be alone for a little.
> 
> I also found out at 10dpo. Have you had levels done yet? My 10dpo were 33 at 13dpo were 222 and at 20dpo they are 4165!! I just found out and dr wants to see me next thursday cause they think there may be more than 1!! Oh my!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey idk what took me so long to write back but I have had my levels drawn.. at 14dpo I was 270 and at 16dpo I was 625 so we sound just about the same! :) This is my first pregnancy and this waiting game, and being so nervous about something happening is a killer! I wish I could sleep for the next 8 weeks. >_<Click to expand...
> 
> I had a early scan yesterday and we only seen one fuzzy little bean but a very large sac. I will get another scan at 8 weeks but looks like just one bean for me. As long as its healthy I am super happy:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I can't wait to have my first scan! I think I may have one in two weeks around 6 weeks since my progesterone levels dropped so they had to put me on supplements.. crossing my fingers those help keep the baby bubba in there! No one warned me pregnancy was so damn nerve wrecking! lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is very nerve wracking!! my levels for 27dpo were 27125.40 so I go back for a transvag ultrasound tuesday. For some reason my dr thinks that is high for 6 weeks. I have read about it and my levels seem okay to me. so guess back to check again.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that seems to fall right into the range, but the ranges are so large, its hard to determine. My first two readings are in the 4 week range, but when I look at certain websites, I'm above average. I can't wait to see how it turns out!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I was pretty content with just the thought of one. I look on website and it says its within range then another says I am within twin range. I don't know what to think. Its exciting thats for sure. I am know blessed with ms all day but I know that it means all is going well. :happydance:Click to expand...

You'll know soon enough! GL!! :) I never thought I would look forward to the days of feeling queasy 24/7 haha. I did have a bout of nausea this morning and a couple of dizzy spells but I get excited when it happens! :) haha. crazy pregnant women ;)


----------



## Georgia

Hey Ladies, I am due in April, will not know when till Next friday!!! I am so excited to know, I have pcos so dates are weird! I think I am 6 weeks!


----------



## jeffsar

hi to all the new girls!! anyone counted how many of us they are now? might be my job today......:winkwink:

is anyone else experiancing sort of breathlessness, or like your heart quickening? sorry, i know i haven't explained that very well! it's not constant, just now and then....

x


----------



## MissFox

Hi Georgia and Madly!!! Congrats!! 

Casey- UGH! I CANT STAND INLAWS SOMETIMES! I'm trying to make good with ehr because this is the best that her and DF have gotten along in years! But she's really pissing me off! And the fact that I apologized and don't feel like I did much wrong at all and she hasn't even apologized to me! And she blocked me on facebook! What a bitch! 
She didn't block my mom because that would be starting a WAR. But I can't believe your MIL thinks it's her place to call your mum names! That would have been very bad if MIL tried that with me.


----------



## MissFox

Jeffsar- I'm feeling it- especially when I walk around a lot- getting winded when I normally wouldn't have!


----------



## gertrude

I'm sorry some of your are having in-law problems :( I'm lucky in that I get on great with mine but even so they can annoy me a lot (they don't mean it though)


----------



## jeffsar

MissFox said:


> Jeffsar- I'm feeling it- especially when I walk around a lot- getting winded when I normally wouldn't have!

thank god, was starting to get myself paranoid to the point of googling, but cotlestonepie has banned me from google after last week!! x


----------



## jeffsar

oh, and i don't feel sorry for all your MIL problems - i am LIVING with mine just now!!! and she doesn't know yet so i keep getting jibes about being lazy and not looking after her son!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies thank you for the warm welcome :hugs: please could someone tell me how I get the sweetpea logo for my siggy?


----------



## jeffsar

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/aprilsweet-peas-1-1.jpg[/IMG*] 

remember to take the star out x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :kiss:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Hi Georgia and Madly!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Casey- UGH! I CANT STAND INLAWS SOMETIMES! I'm trying to make good with ehr because this is the best that her and DF have gotten along in years! But she's really pissing me off! And the fact that I apologized and don't feel like I did much wrong at all and she hasn't even apologized to me! And she blocked me on facebook! What a bitch!
> She didn't block my mom because that would be starting a WAR. But I can't believe your MIL thinks it's her place to call your mum names! That would have been very bad if MIL tried that with me.

Well, i don't want to cause a war. I just want her to apologize for acting so childishly. I hope she doesn't escalate things... :( That would really hurt the family more, and I want to have a good relationship again for the baby and for DH's sake. Though he's pissed too and wants some apologies. 



jeffsar said:


> oh, and i don't feel sorry for all your MIL problems - i am LIVING with mine just now!!! and she doesn't know yet so i keep getting jibes about being lazy and not looking after her son!!!


OHHHH BOY!!! I'd rip my hair out!


----------



## MissFox

We usually get along great but I didn't want to tell people and DF wanted to tell the world so I lost (we didn't talk for a whole day and I gave in) but my ONE requirement was it stays off facebook!!! I'm really upset because I know how she is and she still hasn't forgiven my SIL (her DIL) for sometihng that happened in the beginning of July- she's still rude to her.

Jeffsar- we'll google for you and find the most appropriate answers! Or just compare experience!


----------



## jenwigan

elow girls how is every one? i had an early scan on friday due to bleading. acording to my dates 7 weeks today they should of seen more than what they did there was only the sac there. got to go back in two weeks for another scan fingers crossed things have progessed xx


----------



## gertrude

I just cried at x-factor :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

well, by my count (and i am feeling very sick so had to start again twice:dohh:) there are now 176 of us and 6 :angel:

April's a busy month for midwifes!!


----------



## jeffsar

gertrude said:


> I just cried at x-factor :blush:

and i bet you are laughing now after that group singing lady gaga!!:wacko:


----------



## gertrude

jeffsar said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I just cried at x-factor :blush:
> 
> and i bet you are laughing now after that group singing lady gaga!!:wacko:Click to expand...

weren't they awful :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jenwigan I had the same thing with my DS hon you generally loose a week to two from your lmp unless you know you ov date :thumpup: I am 6wks today but think I am more like 4-5wks!


----------



## jeffsar

gertrude said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I just cried at x-factor :blush:
> 
> and i bet you are laughing now after that group singing lady gaga!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> weren't they awful :haha:Click to expand...

really bad - but i have heard myself singing karaoke before so i won't say too much!! :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lady Gaga OMG :saywhat:


----------



## MissFox

Ok- I'm seriously still fuming about my MIL. I just keep thinking about it and want to go to her house and yell at her- it will be crying at her realistically- I'm so emotional- but I'm just pissed that she isn't apologizing!!!
(sorry to drag it on- I can't talk to DF about it as he's out of cell service)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry your MIL is being a nightmare hon :hugs: I can relate mine is a dragonlady too not sure what she will say when she finds out about our ickle beanie :shrug: DH reckons she will be happy but am not so sure :(

ps forgot to add...I dont really care tbh but she will prob get on DH case!


----------



## MissFox

YEa- I just don't get them. Why start all this? I'm pregnant, we're getting married and I'm NOT going anywhere. Deal with it woman- don't start shit with me.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

MADLYTTC said:


> Please can I join Ladies?
> 
> My EDD is 16th April and please could someone tell me how I get a sweetpea logo for my siggy
> 
> Thank you!

congratulations xx

your due on my little boys birthday x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah sounds just like my MIL she said to me the year before I had DS when we had been together 5 yrs already I would never fit into her family and she pushed me over in the street after an horrible row! and DH just stood there like a little lost boy but DS and a wedding (last year!) later still nothing has changed and he is still very much attached to those aprons string although DH has started to not involve her as much in our lifes ie not tell her everything and she hates the lost control! Am not sure she will be happy about this pregnancy but I dont care what she thinks...we have now been together 11 yrs with DS and another on the way and if she doesnt like me now I believe she never will so I have given up trying to win her over b/c I dont think there is any winning her over after all this time! She will always regard me as the one who took her baby son away!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- crazy women! I'm sorry it's so bad, but so great that you are doing your lives despite all of that. I'm just pissed. But I really appreciate having you all to chat with and help me through this. I just tried to say sorry but now I'm going to let happen what will- I'm done reaching out to her.


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Please can I join Ladies?
> 
> My EDD is 16th April and please could someone tell me how I get a sweetpea logo for my siggy
> 
> Thank you!

woohoo Madly you're due a day after me! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

hi gemie, did you give in and do another digi?? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissFox said:


> Yea- crazy women! I'm sorry it's so bad, but so great that you are doing your lives despite all of that. I'm just pissed. But I really appreciate having you all to chat with and help me through this. I just tried to say sorry but now I'm going to let happen what will- I'm done reaching out to her.

your welcome hon :hugs: like I say I gave up sometimes I dont think there is any winning :nope:

Gemie :wohoo: one day behind :yipee:


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls and welcome to the new bfp's, im just adding you all now.
Georgia let me know your edd when you can and ill get you added.

oh and ill add the code for the april sweet peas logo to the 1st post meant to do it the other day but forgot.

im 8 weeks tomorrow time is flying sooo fast but dragging at the same time lol

xxx


----------



## loopy82

Wow! I'm feeling so lucky at the moment. My oh's mum is the loveliest woman in the world, she always more concerned that she's done something to offend me! Am more worried about telling my parent's than his, really not sure how they'll react... Hope your mil's start to see sense soon.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Wow this thread moves so fast. Always seems to be at least 20 odd pages a day to catch up on

Hope everyone is ok

The waves of nausea are def starting to hit me now...


----------



## helen1234

Still hanging on girls and the spotting has completely stopped(phew) going over my dates on my ttc journal my dates on which I ovulated were a week out :doh: so the digis that went up a notch on the same day every week correspond to the day lol so I'm spot on really, just hope beany carries on growing and they'll be more to see next scan in two weeks and I got a proper date to look forward to :)

Will post out the spare digi on Monday gem my heads been in the clouds last few days, and I'm on hol down Wales this wknd xxx


----------



## DanaBump

blllllaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh. soooo tired :sleep: slept 11 hrs last night and i feel like i could sleep 12 more. 

anyone else?


----------



## MissFox

Me too dana- but I'm having the hardest time sleeping! can't fall asleep and wake up at the asscrack of dawn! Not fair!


----------



## Tasha360

yep me too im lucky to be getting 4 hrs a night. im absolutely shattered im like a walking zombie. My 4month old is going through a growth spurt so is waking every few hrs again and my 3 yr old has also started waking about 4 and not wanting to go back to sleep. Its a nightmare! xx

ps have a nice holiday helen xx


----------



## bernina

Welcome to all the new laides!! Glad to see you over here *Madly*!!!

*Loopy*, feel free to add me as a friend on Rav, my username is MIHiker. I'd love to see what your'e working on. That baby cashmarino is sooooo soft, I love it!

I also get the dizzy and heart fluttery feeling as well, seems to happen the most at night right before I go up to bed.

Anyone else feel like they have the flu? Started last night with a terrible bout of sickness, almost had to pull off the freeway to throw up. Luckily I kept it down but it was close. Woke up this morning feeling awful, headache, dehydrated feeling, and just achey all over. I've never really had morning sickness so not sure if that's how it feels or if I have something more. 

I'm continuing to spot brown, not a lot, but probably enough for a panty liner each day. Dr did see a patch of old blood in my uterus, away from the baby, but still it's never fun to spot. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. Sorry to all the gals with MIL problems. I was blessed with the most amazing MIL but sadly she was taken from us several years ago. I have a feeling her and my recently departed grandfather have pulled some strings for this pregnancy :)


----------



## Soulshaken

bernina i'm getting that achy tired headache feeling right now actually... might lay down for a bit. hope you feel better! :hugs:

SO GOOD to see you on here Madly!!! Congrats again!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Madly!! I was stalking your hpt thread. So happy for you! 

Berina yes I feel like I have a cold..or really hungover one. I sleep continuely. Worked for 5 hours today and came home and slept for 3. I am exhausted and of course the nausea has kicked in and that doesn't help but I am thankful for them both. :)


----------



## bernina

Thanks *Soulshaken*, I hope you feel better after your rest.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies. Congrats to the newcomers! xx

I am sooooo tired.
Store alarm down the street went off at 2:30 this morning. It didn't stop til 3am, at which point I was already wide awake with heartburn. Didn't get back to sleep til after 4.30 then DF woke me up 2hrs later. Zzzzzz.....


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have been feeling really really sickly today 

my husband has been out with me and my sister , we are both very sickly at the min so he has had loads of fun lol 

my sisters new edd is the 10th april :happydance: so 5 days apart


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Ok- I'm seriously still fuming about my MIL. I just keep thinking about it and want to go to her house and yell at her- it will be crying at her realistically- I'm so emotional- but I'm just pissed that she isn't apologizing!!!
> (sorry to drag it on- I can't talk to DF about it as he's out of cell service)

You may want to consider letting it go and just maybe put some space between the both you. It's better for you and espeically for the little bean. :)

That is what i'm doing with my MIL. DH wrote her an email about what is specifically expected for all of this to be resolved, and until those expectations are met, I (and by proxy DH and unborn baby) will not be involved in their lives and vis versa. :shrug:

I don't like feeling walked over and bulldoze. DH suspects she may see she was acting ridiculous but, he also says there is a good chance she will continue to be stubborn and believe she was in the right... in which case she would be hurting the family more.


----------



## MissFox

Df isn't supporting me on it. I just had a good long talk with my bff though. It really helped. DF says that he doesn't want to get in the middle of this because this is the best he and his mother have ever gotten along- and as a friend said- it will happen like that until he doesn't do something that she wants and then he's out of her life again. 
I'm really trying not to stress on it but it's so hard. 
I'm stubborn and will forgive when the time comes- but as far as I'm concerned- It's over, I want nothing to do with her. She wont be there when my child is born and I will not be the parent dropping the kid off to visit. Done deal as of now. Easy as pie.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Df isn't supporting me on it. I just had a good long talk with my bff though. It really helped. DF says that he doesn't want to get in the middle of this because this is the best he and his mother have ever gotten along- and as a friend said- it will happen like that until he doesn't do something that she wants and then he's out of her life again.
> I'm really trying not to stress on it but it's so hard.
> I'm stubborn and will forgive when the time comes- but as far as I'm concerned- It's over, I want nothing to do with her. She wont be there when my child is born and I will not be the parent dropping the kid off to visit. Done deal as of now. Easy as pie.

You know that's all you can do. Look out for yourself. Hope things get better eventually. Whichever the outcome becomes.


----------



## MissFox

Thank you casey- it's been good to have someone to talk to about this. I'm dreading DF coming home- I've been too emotional and upset today as it is- don't want it to get worse.


----------



## DanaBump

my mil and i were like that for quite some time. we're not 100% but things are getting better to where i would be at least comfortable her being in the room after baby born. mind you we started where she wasn't ever even going to meet the baby (this was years before being pregnant). in fact, the only reason she's seeing my step son is because she was going to the mother's side and asking for him. 

best thing is to take some time. she'll figure it out and if she doesn't not a huge deal, not all dil/mil get along.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I'm just amazed at how she reacted- when it's the only thing I asked from her in this pregnancy and the only thing I would ever ask from her. We used to get along great- I could even talk to her with problems I was having but it's amazing how fast she will throw that away. Her loss.
Thanks dana.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Yea- I'm just amazed at how she reacted- when it's the only thing I asked from her in this pregnancy and the only thing I would ever ask from her. We used to get along great- I could even talk to her with problems I was having but it's amazing how fast she will throw that away. Her loss.
> Thanks dana.

People are strange. Best to just be as supportive of your DF's choice to not get involved as possible, while standing your own ground. :shrug: All I can think of. It's better to have DF on your side in the long run, even if he's being neutral. 

Sucks that we are going through this so early on in the pregnancy. I hope both our situations get better before the little bean is born. 

We just got a letter from FIL talking about our "poor lifestyle choices". Pfff! It's our life, and we aren't drug addicts or gamblers. It's not like are just nonsensically pissing money away. Grrrr! :growlmad: 

But I refuse to let it get to me again. It's all water under the bridge at this point until something comes to a resolve.


----------



## MissFox

I'm with you on that casey. When DF and I started to talk aboutit and he said he didn't want to get involved I just said "fine, we're done talking about it"
It's all I know how to do. I shut down and internalize. It's how I deal and that's just going to be how it is until something changes. 
I'm sorry you got a letter from FIL. It's not their place to comment on your lifestyle. You can live however you please- especially if it's not harmful to your bean.


----------



## DanaBump

last time i was preggy my mom sent me a letter basically saying things that made it seem like i was 16 again. basically i told her to just chill, treat me like the 28 yr old married woman i am and enjoy becoming a gma (i'll wait a while to tell her this time) our relationship hasn't been the same. BUT, i think everything will settle down once babies start coming into the world. ppl tend to forget their stupidity once they lay their hands on little bundles of sweet.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I think I just had my first craving...I just had spinach with vinegar, raisins and applesauce. Yep all together. It satisfied me for the first time all day.


----------



## MissFox

Nice Reeds! I'm just surviving right now. I am really excited that I am a ChaCha answer person now though!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am constantly nauseated but I have found when I eat I feel better. I eat every hour or 2 and it eases up a bit


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Nice Reeds! I'm just surviving right now. I am really excited that I am a ChaCha answer person now though!!!

a what?!



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I think I just had my first craving...I just had spinach with vinegar, raisins and applesauce. Yep all together. It satisfied me for the first time all day.

pretty sure i just got sick a little in my mouth. LOL


----------



## MissFox

DanaBump said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Nice Reeds! I'm just surviving right now. I am really excited that I am a ChaCha answer person now though!!!
> 
> a what?!
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I think I just had my first craving...I just had spinach with vinegar, raisins and applesauce. Yep all together. It satisfied me for the first time all day.Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure i just got sick a little in my mouth. LOLClick to expand...

A ChaCha answer person- if you send a txt message to chacha (242242) they send you answers. Like kgb but free! I can log on and answer incoming questions and get paid! Not much, but some extra income would be awesome!
And I thought it sounded gross too, but everything sounds gross! But I'm right there with you Reeds! I have to eat every 45 min to 1.5 hours!


----------



## Soulshaken

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I think I just had my first craving...I just had spinach with vinegar, raisins and applesauce. Yep all together. It satisfied me for the first time all day.

hahaha thats great! i haven't been satisfied all day!! i'm so hungry for SOMETHING but i can't figure out what... the only thing that has sounded good to me tonight is a cucumber sandwich?? SO random... might have to make one tomorrow and see what clicks. haha


----------



## jenfen

i'm due 24th, keeping everything crossed! Love to all the april mum's x :flower:


----------



## smeej

It's so frustrating - I am utterly exhausted but waking stupidly early ....

Do you think this is our bodies way of getting us used to lack of sleep and permanent exhaustion when baba arrives?


----------



## sammy1bby

hey im gonna be an april mummy :cloud9: im due 27th :happydance:


----------



## moomoo

Last year we made a scan date thread with the November sparklers, shall
I do the same? Or someone else can I dont mind? 

It just saves loads of seperate threads, plus we can support each other when we have upcoming scans? What do u think?

X


----------



## Rachel.P

MrsSpongeBob said:


> Rachel.P said:
> 
> 
> New here! (joined last year but never got round to posting)
> hi everyone and congrats to all!
> 
> after 2 ops and a cabinet full of pills for pcos, i've finally got my first BFP!!
> due 22nd april!
> 
> can't wait! so excited!
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance: xxClick to expand...



thankyou mrsspongebob!! :)


----------



## cola pops

Whoop Whoop, really pleased for you Madly. Have been having a sneaky peek at your Journal xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

moomoo said:


> Last year we made a scan date thread with the November sparklers, shall
> I do the same? Or someone else can I dont mind?
> 
> It just saves loads of seperate threads, plus we can support each other when we have upcoming scans? What do u think?
> 
> X


That would be awesome!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Last night was torture. I woke up around 3 or 4 am and could NOT get back to bed, until finally DH got me a string cheese, and I ate it, and fell right asleep. Today is going to drag, i can tell. :(

On the bright side, i'm officially 5 weeks pregnant! :happydance: Every week that goes my bean grows and is more and more sticky :D


----------



## gertrude

I feel really cross and grumpy today - it's going to be a long day isn't it


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I'm in an awful mood today !!


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! I've been up for over an hour now. I can't believe it! Smeej- must be getting us ready for lack of sleep when the baby arrives! That's all I can think of this torture! And I peed 4 times last night! 
Sorry for all the bad moods this morning! DF was home last night and I was on the war path! Nothing got solved but we had :Sex: and that put me in a better mood- until the spotting. But that's gone now- must've jus been from that.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Morning ladies! I've been up for over an hour now. I can't believe it! Smeej- must be getting us ready for lack of sleep when the baby arrives! That's all I can think of this torture! And I peed 4 times last night!
> Sorry for all the bad moods this morning! DF was home last night and I was on the war path! Nothing got solved but we had :sex: and that put me in a better mood- until the spotting. But that's gone now- must've jus been from that.

yup that's why i'm always nervous doing that but it's nothing to do with baby it's just because of the increased blood flow to the cervix.

yesterday i ate far too much and am feeling extra guilty today. hopefully i can talk myself into even eating a little because the guilt of all the calories from yesterday is making that difficult.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'll join you in the foul moods!
But really, I do the washing up ALL THE TIME. Last week I thought I'd let DF do it for a change. I'm too stubborn to let it go, so I waited and waited until we literally had NO plates left today and he had to do it.
Only, he just washed. He then sat down with his laptop while I dried everything, put everything away (along with the weeks food shopping that he'd left on the worktop) and empty the bins.
My lower back is hurting, my abdomen is aching and I now feel like I'm going to burst into tears. Why can't he do ANY housework properly himself?
Last night I was on all fours scrubbing the bathroom. We've lived here a year and he's never once cleaned that room. He doesn't seem too bothered that the fumes from the cleaning stuff and the scrubbing and whatever can be pretty horrible for a pregnant woman.
GRRRRRRRR :(


----------



## gertrude

because you keep doing it

I threaten my OH with a cleaning rota if he doesn't do his fair share. It's taken him years to learn that doing the washing isn't just putting it in the machine. But I learnt too, he hear's literal instructions - where to me "doing the washing" means put it in the machine, take it out and hang it, fold it when dry and put it away, to him it means "put it in th emachine" so now I'm clearer in what I say and remember he isn't me :)


----------



## parkgirl

I'll join you all in not being in that hot of mood. I had horrible sleep due to crazy dreams all night and getting up to go to the bathroom every couple of hours. 

On a happy note, I'm 8 weeks today! :dance:


----------



## gertrude

I haven't slept well again but neither has my OH, but to look at him you'd think he was the only person in the world to have a bad nights sleep. He's been a total arse today so far.

Anyone want a swop?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

parkgirl said:


> I'll join you all in not being in that hot of mood. I had horrible sleep due to crazy dreams all night and getting up to go to the bathroom every couple of hours.
> 
> On a happy note, I'm 8 weeks today! :dance:

awww your at 8 weeks. I just got to 5 (whoo). LOL I can't wait to be at 8!! :) Congrats!


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies, sorry all the moods are low today... just remember the even WORSE moods TTC! Try to get outside and walk a little... i did that yesterday and it helped a lot :) I've been getting evening sickness for SURE... not actually throwing up sick... just nauseous all night and sleeping strange with even stranger dreams! :wacko:
Today I think we will run away to my parent's lake house and relax by the water... :happydance:
It's so HARD to hang out with friends at night right now! Anyone else finding it impossible to keep coming up with excuses to why you aren't drinking? 
I've been sipping fake cocktails and pretending for weeks now and it's getting old! I wish we could just TELL everyone... :dohh: but hopefully soon... 
Hope everyone is feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

CaseyBaby718 said:


> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> I'll join you all in not being in that hot of mood. I had horrible sleep due to crazy dreams all night and getting up to go to the bathroom every couple of hours.
> 
> On a happy note, I'm 8 weeks today! :dance:
> 
> awww your at 8 weeks. I just got to 5 (whoo). LOL I can't wait to be at 8!! :) Congrats!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks and congrats to you as well!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DH and I spilled the beans about pregnancy the day we found out... :dohh: 

We felt bad about it afterwards (because of the chance of miscarriage), but it's nice not having to fake around people. I don't think I could keep secrets. I'm soooo bad at them. lol


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DH and I spilled the beans about pregnancy the day we found out... :dohh:
> 
> We felt bad about it afterwards (because of the chance of miscarriage), but it's nice not having to fake around people. I don't think I could keep secrets. I'm soooo bad at them. lol


i happen to agree. we told ppl last time when i miscarried and we told ppl again. i'll say this over and over, it's so much better if you do loose it because then you have support. it's not like you're telling strangers, these ppl are family and friends, why keep this from any of them? it's just plain silly. now i'm not saying tell everyone, but really whats the harm in telling family and close friends even if you do loose it? take it from someone with experience, it helps to know that others who are close to you know what you're going thru.


----------



## Kimboowee

I have my follow up scan tomorrow woooopwoooop fx theres a HB this time.

It was my hen night last night so im completely shattered after not getting in til 3am, though I have proved to myself that I can have a good sober night out and still enjoy myself! x


----------



## kierley

Hope Im not to late had my BFP four days ago but my last period was in june so I to am an april duee lol. April the 5th can I join x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Ladies for the welcome :hugs: Its really nice to be here :dance:

I am feeling very tired today....I have worked a seven day stretch now and still have two days to go before I have two days off but the way DH is acting you would think he is the only tired person that exists.....he is so grumpy and annoying right now :growlmad: am like `hey how do you think I feel?` uh men eh? Other than tiredness I have hardly any appetite to eat right now and keep having to remind or force myself to eat :loopy:


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!

i'm still feeling sick - i actually think i'd feel better if i did throw up cos the constant nausea is driving me mad!!!

another reason i feel crappy is my other annoying symptom, tmi, constipation. really it's geting out of hand. anyone got any good tips??

welcome to all the new bfps!! x


----------



## luvmyangel

last night my husband and I told our close friends that we are pregnant, everyone is so happy for us, they know we lost a baby last year so they are super excited this time for us. It is very nice to have people to talk about it helps that they have young kids or are in that baby fever mode themselves so we sat by a campfire, everyone with a beer but me and talked about babys, and pregnancy for a few hours it was so nice


----------



## cola pops

Poor you, when I was pregnant with dd, I had chronic constipation. Midwife told me just increase your fluids. I think I would have drowned myself if I had,lol x Eventually she gave me some oil to take in the mornings and evenings, can't remember what it was called at mo, but will rack my brains as it def helped me xxx


----------



## jeffsar

it's just horrible - it's making me not want to eat as i don't want to feel worse!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am also really constipated. YOu can take milk of magnesia. It does help some


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun, i'll try that!!

i've just started a thread on due dates - any of you girls got conflicting dates on the bbc parenting calender? x


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls hope everyones ok. whats everyone been up to today? we went to my oh's boss's bbq but it was over an hr away and the drive has made me sooo tired, im ready for bed lol.

moomoo great idea bout the scan dates my 1st ones not until 24th sept when ill be nearly 13 weeks xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anyone else still getting pains at 8wks? I'm getting aches and twinges quite a lot and I dunno if it should be worrying me or not. Was meant to have my scan tomorrow but DF couldn't make it so I now have to wait til Tuesday. I really need the reassurance... Ever since the on call doctor at the hospital put the ectopic fear in me 4 weeks ago, I haven't been able to shake it. The twinges are quite painful sometimes, and mostly on the left hand side. I wish I could stay in bed tomorrow and sleep until the scan!


----------



## UkCath

Hi everyone, hope you are all having good weekends. Gertrude and pinksnowball hope you feel better now.

Parkgirl I am so with you with the wierd dreams, I don't know how my mind is coming up with some of this stuff!!

Congrats to Sammy1bby and Jenfen and the other new April Sweet Peas.

I feel pretty good generally but like some others of you, I have to keep eating.



CaseyBaby718 said:


> DH and I spilled the beans about pregnancy the day we found out... :dohh:
> 
> We felt bad about it afterwards (because of the chance of miscarriage), but it's nice not having to fake around people. I don't think I could keep secrets. I'm soooo bad at them. lol

We have told our parents and that is it. Every weekend we have some difficultly keeping it quiet, this weekend was DH's sister noting I wasn't really drinking the wine I was pretending to. "I just don't have my drinking head on today" I say. "I didn't know you had any other heads" she says!! The cheek!

It's a killer keeping it quiet, time seems to be creeping by so slowley!


----------



## kierley

Hi everyone 
we told the parents both sides because of the problames with my previous pregnancy I have to say I was really hust by my partners parents reaction they were more concerned about the cruise we were all supposed to go on we didint even get a congratulations and just got told we should have told them sooner. How negative is that we've tried contacting them since but they will not call us back. I feel really put out by it all to be honest and because my symptoms are few and far between I'm already worried. sorry to have a little moan everyone :kiss:


----------



## caro103

hi ladies, back from a weekend camping, which although was fun I really wouldn't recommend at 7wks pregnant and ms! :sick:

Feel so horrible, and soo agree I'd feel much better if could actually be sick! Am in bed already and its on 8pm :blush: left DH doing the ironing downstairs :D.

btw anyone else have swollen fingers or anything yet? I've noticed my wedding rings are getting tight already!


----------



## caro103

kierley said:


> Hi everyone
> we told the parents both sides because of the problames with my previous pregnancy I have to say I was really hust by my partners parents reaction they were more concerned about the cruise we were all supposed to go on we didint even get a congratulations and just got told we should have told them sooner. How negative is that we've tried contacting them since but they will not call us back. I feel really put out by it all to be honest and because my symptoms are few and far between I'm already worried. sorry to have a little moan everyone :kiss:

Aww thats really off of your parents hun, why they being so mean? we've had to cancel 2 planned holidays for next year and i'm prob missing my grandmas 80th as its right on due date but parents all understand. Hmmm, have you tried texting or writing to them? :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Gosh that's awful. When is the cruise? Can you still go?
We had a holiday booked to a Beer Festival in Belgium...A beer festival! That's obviously out the window now.
Life is what happens when you are busy making plans as they say.


----------



## gertrude

jeffsar said:


> another reason i feel crappy is my other annoying symptom, tmi, constipation. really it's geting out of hand. x

I suffer with IBS when I get stressed which results in constipation. Last year I ended up with a thrombosed pile AND then a fissure :(

Needless to say, as soon as I found out I was PG I spoke to my GP. I was taking movicol as and when needed (I changed my diet but sometimes it's just not enough) but she advised I switch to lactulose for now. I took it for the first time today and OH MY GOD I'm so windy! I've been at the in-laws for tea and we had to leave early :blush::haha::dohh:

Don't let yourself suffer for long, I can assure you the pain isn't worth it! Speak to your GP in advance but things you can do is keep very hydrated, eat at least 5 fruit and veg a day (dried apricots are good) and get some exercise.


----------



## camishantel

:nope:.... just feel so doubtful today... although I am sure everything will be ok... I don't know just been having bad nightmares


----------



## caro103

:hugs: cami, everythings going good for you so far this time xx


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> :nope:.... just feel so doubtful today... although I am sure everything will be ok... I don't know just been having bad nightmares

you're fine! part of pregnancy is having wacky dreams. just wait til you dream your baby was stolen by a flying pig (or something of that sort) LOL.


----------



## kierley

UkCath said:


> Gosh that's awful. When is the cruise? Can you still go?
> We had a holiday booked to a Beer Festival in Belgium...A beer festival! That's obviously out the window now.
> Life is what happens when you are busy making plans as they say.

Its for their anniversary the whole family are going thing is I will either have a very new newborn or be due so I can't go but the reaction was just the last thing I expected.

Happy news is not so happy for some:nope:


----------



## kierley

caro103 said:


> kierley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> we told the parents both sides because of the problames with my previous pregnancy I have to say I was really hust by my partners parents reaction they were more concerned about the cruise we were all supposed to go on we didint even get a congratulations and just got told we should have told them sooner. How negative is that we've tried contacting them since but they will not call us back. I feel really put out by it all to be honest and because my symptoms are few and far between I'm already worried. sorry to have a little moan everyone :kiss:
> 
> Aww thats really off of your parents hun, why they being so mean? we've had to cancel 2 planned holidays for next year and i'm prob missing my grandmas 80th as its right on due date but parents all understand. Hmmm, have you tried texting or writing to them? :hugs:Click to expand...


we've text and called but they won't reply its silly my partner works with his dad and its his mums birthday thurs theres no way im going I dont want everyone else knowing as early as they do but I wouldn't be able to sit and pretend all is well..


----------



## UkCath

You would think they would be pleased to have one more thing to celebrate. 
I hope they come round and can just be happy for you.


----------



## caro103

kierley said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kierley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> we told the parents both sides because of the problames with my previous pregnancy I have to say I was really hust by my partners parents reaction they were more concerned about the cruise we were all supposed to go on we didint even get a congratulations and just got told we should have told them sooner. How negative is that we've tried contacting them since but they will not call us back. I feel really put out by it all to be honest and because my symptoms are few and far between I'm already worried. sorry to have a little moan everyone :kiss:
> 
> Aww thats really off of your parents hun, why they being so mean? we've had to cancel 2 planned holidays for next year and i'm prob missing my grandmas 80th as its right on due date but parents all understand. Hmmm, have you tried texting or writing to them? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we've text and called but they won't reply its silly my partner works with his dad and its his mums birthday thurs theres no way im going I dont want everyone else knowing as early as they do but I wouldn't be able to sit and pretend all is well..Click to expand...

they'll come around in time hun, sometimes people are just so unreal! ignore them for a while and let it blow over. Before you know it they'll be excited at becomming grandparents :hugs:


----------



## cola pops

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> i'm still feeling sick - i actually think i'd feel better if i did throw up cos the constant nausea is driving me mad!!!
> 
> another reason i feel crappy is my other annoying symptom, tmi, constipation. really it's geting out of hand. anyone got any good tips??
> 
> welcome to all the new bfps!! x

Sorry forgot to quote in last post but the oil was called Lactulose. It's very sickly sweet but def worked for me. Hope this helps x


----------



## cola pops

CottlestonPie said:


> Anyone else still getting pains at 8wks? I'm getting aches and twinges quite a lot and I dunno if it should be worrying me or not. Was meant to have my scan tomorrow but DF couldn't make it so I now have to wait til Tuesday. I really need the reassurance... Ever since the on call doctor at the hospital put the ectopic fear in me 4 weeks ago, I haven't been able to shake it. The twinges are quite painful sometimes, and mostly on the left hand side. I wish I could stay in bed tomorrow and sleep until the scan!

Hi, Yeah I went to see GP, am sure he thinks I am a hypocondriac! Still have twinges, sometimes more on one side than other, was reassured it is normal x


----------



## camishantel

yes I know things are going ok so far and I know I am just being worried and I think it is the lack of sleep not the dreams... 
The dream was I was 15 weeks along and went into labor and got to the hospital and the dr was like don't worry everything is fine because fat people's babies lungs mature faster so your baby will be fine and is a good weight... so they took me into a room and kept telling me to get on this bed and I said no and she asked why I said because the sheets are covered in blood and it is not sanitary... she then changed the sheets and put me on the bed... then I woke up ...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks cola pops x
I'm getting an internal scan on Tuesday so I think I'll ask the nurse to check my left tube just to be sure. I know it's a bit crazy and paranoid but might as well ask while she's poking around, right? It'll put my mind at ease.

I've been having some freaky old dreams. The last 2 were related to my DF going elsewhere for some lovin... I know he wouldnt in real life but i think I'm feeling guilty for the lack of sex at the moment and it's showing in my dreams!


----------



## cola pops

I would def ask if your having a scan, it will stop you worrying, and allow you to relax a bit. Sure you'll be fine thoughx
Thought I would be loads more relaxed this time after having been through it before, but I notice every little twinge x
Doh, I just looked at your origional post again, sorry I am only 6 weeks. Think I have baby brain already!!!


----------



## finallyprego

hello ladies, how is everyone today? I have been rather good today myself. very active day. i have BW tomorrow for quan count to make sure my numbers are doubling and the baby is ok. will keep u posted


----------



## msq

EDD: April 30th :)


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies, 
I am exhausted, just done 2 14 hour days. Not been loving the nausea while working- have felt really rotton and nearly passed out today in front of everyone- probably just cos I cant keep food down so bit low on the sugar levels!
Off to bed now...see you all tomorrow xxx


ps congrats msq xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Symptoms have subsided a little. Don't know what to think of that. It's got me a little spooked though. 

Still not sleeping well. :( But the cramping has subsided. BBs still sore, but the level of soreness comes and goes. I get headaches really easily, and i'm SUPER hungry alot. 

I just hope everything is going good. I haven't really been sick, some lightheadedness and nausea but that's about it.


----------



## Wriggley

sorry to intrude girlies but my oh inisisted i informed you all that your babies are due the same month as the new gears of war game lol


----------



## parkgirl

caro103 said:


> hi ladies, back from a weekend camping, which although was fun I really wouldn't recommend at 7wks pregnant and ms! :sick:
> 
> Feel so horrible, and soo agree I'd feel much better if could actually be sick! Am in bed already and its on 8pm :blush: left DH doing the ironing downstairs :D.
> 
> btw anyone else have swollen fingers or anything yet? I've noticed my wedding rings are getting tight already!

I'm going camping this coming weekend. With a bunch of people who don't know we are pregnant. Going to be a very interesting weekend. 

My fingers are swelling as well. Almost can't get my wedding ring off. Have to run my finger under cold water to get it off. Before, I used to worry about it falling off. :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

finallyprego said:


> hello ladies, how is everyone today? I have been rather good today myself. very active day. i have BW tomorrow for quan count to make sure my numbers are doubling and the baby is ok. will keep u posted

Good luck tomorrow. When will you get your results? I have another u/s on tuesday and kinda fretting about it. I am sure all will be fine for both of us. Have you had your bw done before?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, i've been trying to look this up on google, but haven't had any luck. 

Anyone know any reasons for this: 

After I pee, I cramp up a bit, and then just a while ago, I sneezed and cramped some more. 

My cramping has been subsiding the last couple of days. I'm wonder if it's coming back now, or if something else is going on.... :shrug:


----------



## DanaBump

evening ladies!

dreamt of a cinnamon roll for the last 2 days, finally got one and it was yummmmm. 

since you gals said that vinegar seems to help the sickness and i'm coming upon my week 6, i made vinegar cucumbers in hopes that helps. 

it's another 2.5 weeks before my u/s and while i know that everything'll be OK, i'm still eager beaver to see our little bean.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> :nope:.... just feel so doubtful today... although I am sure everything will be ok... I don't know just been having bad nightmares

I am right there with you Cami. I have been having horrible nightmares as well. I was super nauseated the past 2 days and bbs were super sore and today I am back to barely having any symptoms. Kinda scarey. I really hope they see what they are suppose to on tuesday. [-o&lt;


----------



## laura3103

whoooo hooooo i'm 6 weeks today only another 34 to go!!!!!


----------



## Soulshaken

Wriggley said:


> sorry to intrude girlies but my oh inisisted i informed you all that your babies are due the same month as the new gears of war game lol

haha WOW that sounds exactly like something my hubby would say... men... :dohh:


----------



## Kellylooloo

Haha love the gears of war comment , anything else happening in April I wonder?? X


----------



## loopy82

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So, i've been trying to look this up on google, but haven't had any luck.
> 
> Anyone know any reasons for this:
> 
> After I pee, I cramp up a bit, and then just a while ago, I sneezed and cramped some more.
> 
> My cramping has been subsiding the last couple of days. I'm wonder if it's coming back now, or if something else is going on.... :shrug:

I've been like that, I'm now at 6 weeks and still getting a little bit of cramping now and then especially at night when I'm trying to sleep. It's worrying me too but I'm sure it must be normal.


----------



## Charliemarina

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So, i've been trying to look this up on google, but haven't had any luck.
> 
> Anyone know any reasons for this:
> 
> After I pee, I cramp up a bit, and then just a while ago, I sneezed and cramped some more.
> 
> My cramping has been subsiding the last couple of days. I'm wonder if it's coming back now, or if something else is going on.... :shrug:

hey hunny, pls try not to panic sooooo much in our daily lives will cause cramping like......
overdoing it (like work or housework)
sneezing, orgams :blush: and even stretching a bit to far but its all normal hunny i find even coughing bring on some cramping sometimes BUT unless its accompanied with bleeding i really wouldnt worry hunny iv had it with both my kids and this preg too :kiss: xx


----------



## camerashy

morning girls well ms has subsided wuhoo.......well for now anyhow ;)

and yay !!! IM 7 WEEKS PREG. TODAY 

hope every1's keeping well :)


----------



## Charliemarina

camerashy said:


> morning girls well ms has subsided wuhoo.......well for now anyhow ;)
> 
> and yay !!! IM 7 WEEKS PREG. TODAY
> 
> hope every1's keeping well :)

hey hunny, congrats on ur weekly anniversary LOL :happydance:

glad sickness has left for now huns personally mine wont start till 7 weeks and its not morning sickness its hypremesis (link below with info if anyone doesnt know of it) so im not looking forward to that at all :( but its always good sign that babys are doing ok isnt it :)
hope ur feeling great now and we are only few weeks apart :dance: xxxx

Link to Hyperemesis info...... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperemesis_gravidarum


----------



## stardust22

Please can I be removed. I have just had another miscarriage.

Happy and Healthy 9 months to all the April Sweet peas. 
x


----------



## jenwigan

stardust so sorry hun! hugs to you! xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Stardust22 sorry to hear that this ((((hugs)) :-(

How is everyone feeling, i just feel sooo tired all the time & keep having a few dizzy spells

7 weeks today though YAY although the weeks do seem to be dragging.

Im having a Mcdonalds for my lunch today & sooooooo looking forward to it (i know i shouldnt really) i need to jump on the scales to keep a eye on my weight (i dont want to gain loads)


----------



## MissMaternal

Stardust i am so sorry to hear that hun. Hope to see you back in the first trimester again soon :flower:

Chelsea I am feeling ok, i still havent had any sickness but im not worried because last time i didnt get any til 9+6! I am sooo tired too!! Like even when i've just woken up i feel exhausted! Mmmm I had a Mcdonalds breakfast yesterday...and it was AMAZING!!! i hope you enjoy it!!!

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow :) Got a blood test tomorrow too to make sure i'm not anaemic again.

Had a night out last night, as a colleague of mine is leaving. It was weird being out sober, but i enjoyed watching everyone else slowly get more and more drunk! Including OH, lol!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## jenwigan

im the same cant move my head without going dizzy, it was like this when i was pregnant with rach, at night i had to wear a eye patch when lieing down as id go that dizzy, it was horrible. now im starting to feel the same! 
miss maternal - i really enjoy being out not drinking now think im used to it as im normally the one driving when i wernt pregnant xx


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm around 5 weeks today but already got really sore boobies, my nipples feel like they are on fire!! lol mild nausea but not actual vomiting yet but I guess it's still early for that. 

Got an early scan booked in for the 7th September when I'll be 7 weeks. This is due to 3 previous m/c's so I'm really nervous. 

x


----------



## jeffsar

hi swanny! i had an early scan scan too, although mine made me worry more as they couldn't see HB - they've seen it since though so all is good!!

I am feeling sick to my stomach today. can't force myself to eat which is usually the only time i feel ok! also have sore bbs - the joys!!

x


----------



## Swanny

Glad all was ok with your scan :) I didn't get sore boobies last time till about 6-7 weeks so I'm hoping it's all good signs. 

x


----------



## stardust22

Swanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm around 5 weeks today but already got really sore boobies, my nipples feel like they are on fire!! lol mild nausea but not actual vomiting yet but I guess it's still early for that.
> 
> Got an early scan booked in for the 7th September when I'll be 7 weeks. This is due to 3 previous m/c's so I'm really nervous.
> 
> x

Congrats Swanny, I recognise your name from ttc and other threads this year. Big sticky babydust to you x


----------



## Swanny

stardust22 said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm around 5 weeks today but already got really sore boobies, my nipples feel like they are on fire!! lol mild nausea but not actual vomiting yet but I guess it's still early for that.
> 
> Got an early scan booked in for the 7th September when I'll be 7 weeks. This is due to 3 previous m/c's so I'm really nervous.
> 
> x
> 
> Congrats Swanny, I recognise your name from ttc and other threads this year. Big sticky babydust to you xClick to expand...

Thank you, I'm sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Stardust so sorry for your loss.


----------



## welshmummy2be

im the 8th april :) xx

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/5B9Tm7.png


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi ladies! Can I please join you?

Got my :bfp: on Saturday, EDD is 28th April.

I'll be lurking more until I feel a bit safer, I've had two miscarriages so far this year so terrified! Off to the doctors on Thursday as he ordered full blood tests about 3 weeks ago so hopefully it's good news and I'll feel a bit more positive. I'm also hoping he'll refer me for an early scan.


----------



## lavenderlaura

Hi ladies I think Im due on the 8th april. Had a scan last Tues and little 'splodge' was measuring 6+4 but got another scan on Friday so dates could change, CONGRATS to all the other ladies x


----------



## nadira037

Stardust- so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Welcome and H&H 9 months to all the new :bfp:'s!

An update on me, I went to the dr. and my blood levels did go up and the spotting has stopped. When she did the ultrasound she said I was only 5weeks 6days based on size. It doesn't make since though based on the day I started my last cycle and the day I got my BFP, idk what to think. In the ER room they said my bloods were about 6-7 weeks along. She also pushed my edd back to April 15th but she wants to see me again in two weeks to make sure everything is okay.

Oh and I don't know why I ever wanted MS, it's here and I can't get it to go away. It's pretty much nonstop all day from the point I get up untill late in the evening.

I hope everyone else is doing well. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







feetandhands6weeks.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DanaBump

i just really realized that i'm having a baby and i'm scared out of my mind. nick's been laid off since begining of July and i'm just scared this is going to be a baby we should've waited on until we were stable again.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So sorry to hear that stardust. :hugs: All my sympathies to you. :nope:

I'm feeling very good today, kinda zen. Being peeing more and more. Oy! 

Went to the DR for yet another beta test. If this one comes back well, i'll have my first ultrasound in about a week or so. BBs are sore, and they kinda feel weird... like they are full water. :lol: Of course DH has been wanting to "inspect" but no way! They hurt. lol 

I hope everyone is having a good day. Don't know why yesterday I was so nervous. But thanks for all the anxiety relieving comments. 

DH has been noticing that I get nauseous at night, after I lay down for bed. I hope it doesn't stay like that, I want my sleep thanks! :)


----------



## smeej

stardust22 said:


> Please can I be removed. I have just had another miscarriage.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to all the April Sweet peas.
> x

I'm so sorry to read that Stardust :( .......thoughts and love to you xxx


----------



## dannyboygirl

Sorry Star..:(:sadangel:


----------



## kierley

DanaBump said:


> i just really realized that i'm having a baby and i'm scared out of my mind. nick's been laid off since begining of July and i'm just scared this is going to be a baby we should've waited on until we were stable again.


I know how you feel hun I was very shocked when I found out last week as its been a really bad year so far.. TBH i dont think there is ever a completely right time to have a baby theres always something that will be there. 

I'm hoping for a risk free drama free pregnancy this time :winkwink:


----------



## kierley

Hi everyone,
I'm a bit confused TBH I went to the doctor today as Im not sure of my dates but as I have to be refferred to a specialist he just said he'd send the referral and i should hear from them.

He said I was either 8 or 11 weeks which means I dont have to long left to have a stich put in place, i must admit im suprised he didnt send me for a scan. Refferal could take up to a month so I have an appointment with the mw on friday.


----------



## Kimboowee

I had my scan and my little tic tac has a HB, im back at around 7 weeks so still saying the 7th April until dating scan! x


----------



## welshmummy2be

how do u get the april baby logo...having some diff trying to get it :( 

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/5B9Tm7.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev097pr___.png

https://lagf.lilypie.com/PrLTm7.png 

https://lagf.lilypie.com/eNK9m7.png 

https://davf.daisypath.com/jp8vm7.png 

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hope i can join in! My EDD is April 22 or 23...they are going to do a scan at my next appointment to verify the exact due date! Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone! :)


----------



## kierley

Kimboowee said:


> I had my scan and my little tic tac has a HB, im back at around 7 weeks so still saying the 7th April until dating scan! x


congrats to you I have to wait to see the specialist before i get a scan so could be a while before I find out my dates x


----------



## kierley

the very first post has the link to copy on it and you take out the last *


----------



## bernina

I'm so sorry for your loss Stardust. :hugs: I hope you're back over in first tri again very soon!

Welcome to all the new girls, I see 2 new April 8th gals!

I feel much better today than I did over the weekend. Saturday was the worst, felt like I had the flu. Today I just feel a tad achy and have a small headache, hoping it goes away after lunch. Brown spotting continues, but I know it's just the old blood dr saw on the u/s making it's way out, so trying not to let it worry me. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!

Best of luck to all those with upcoming scans and tests!!


----------



## UkCath

I have had a few crampy pains today too, I was worried earlier but it seems to have stopped now. Was going to go for a swim later but may just stay home and relax instead.

Sorry this is probably a dumb question, but after we join this thread, does it get collected anywhere? i.e. is there a calender somewhere where all the April Sweet Peas and our due Dues dates are recorded?


----------



## Lucy0945

I'm so nervous/excited - I have my first ever scan tomorrow afternoon. We're having a private scan because we're moving country in three weeks before I get one on the NHS. It's for reassurance really. Hope, hope, hope everything is okay. x


----------



## kierley

Lucy0945 said:


> I'm so nervous/excited - I have my first ever scan tomorrow afternoon. We're having a private scan because we're moving country in three weeks before I get one on the NHS. It's for reassurance really. Hope, hope, hope everything is okay. x



good luck for your scan moving country is brave xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Lucy0945 said:


> I'm so nervous/excited - I have my first ever scan tomorrow afternoon. We're having a private scan because we're moving country in three weeks before I get one on the NHS. It's for reassurance really. Hope, hope, hope everything is okay. x

Good luck on your scan. I can't wait until I have my first scan!! :D Everything is getting so exciting now. Where are you moving to?? (if that's not too nosy) 


UKCath-- I had some cramping when I woke up from a nap, it was after I had a tummy ache and had to go to the potty. I've been told by many that cramping is normal during the beginning of the first trimester. Even my friend who just had her baby a few weeks ago, said in the beginning she was cramping pretty regularly. It is really unsettling, since we all (well, maybe all) assoiciate cramping with the dreaded AF! 

Good luck to us all. :) First tri is definitely the most anxious and nerve wrecking!


----------



## chocojen

Stardust I am so sorry for your loss, massive hugs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cola pops

Really sorry Stardust xx


----------



## finallyprego

msq said:


> EDD: April 30th :)


hey there my EDD is 30 April also wanna be bump buddies?


----------



## finallyprego

reedsgirl1138 said:


> finallyprego said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, how is everyone today? I have been rather good today myself. very active day. i have BW tomorrow for quan count to make sure my numbers are doubling and the baby is ok. will keep u posted
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. When will you get your results? I have another u/s on tuesday and kinda fretting about it. I am sure all will be fine for both of us. Have you had your bw done before?Click to expand...


Hey hun I got my numbers back already I had first one last thursday they were at 303 and today they are 1692:happydance: which means all is going good. Dr wants me to come back next monday for all the prenatal BW and one more quant, and wants to do an ultrasound of the uterus to make sure the baby is doin well. I have miscarried before so they are kind of looking after me LOL (surprising because I am military we usually get handed off but they are taking care of me ):winkwink:

Let me know how your US goes. I will be prayin for you and the little pea :baby:


----------



## chelseaharvey

God im feeling awful

Banging headache & feeling soooo sick. I didnt enjoy my Mcdonalds at all took a bite of my chicken burger & that was as far as it went... Just not feeling hungry even now


----------



## tomo69

Hi just found out can I join due 30th April I'm so excited this will be our 1st and it's taken 1yr and 9mths to get here


----------



## finallyprego

AWEEE Chelsaharvey I know the feelin I havent actually gotten sick yet but my tummy is just so icky feelin and I am very gassy feels like so I am not feelin to well this morning either....


----------



## Kimboowee

tomo69 said:


> Hi just found out can I join due 30th April I'm so excited this will be our 1st and it's taken 1yr and 9mths to get here

Welcome and Congrats!!


----------



## Newbie Mommie

Hi all! I was in the March due date group originally but I found out at my first OBGYN appointment that I'm due 3 April. So, here I am!

So far so good for us. We saw the baby's heart beating which was incredible. I've had little to no symptoms which is a little disconcerting but I try not to think about it. We're waiting to tell friends once we are in the second trimester so one more month to go...time is certainly dragging on and unfortunately I think my propensity to drink at all social events is going to turn back to bite me in the butt because I just know friends are going to take notice very soon. Any suggestions on how to pretend you're drinking? :)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

finallyprego said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finallyprego said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, how is everyone today? I have been rather good today myself. very active day. i have BW tomorrow for quan count to make sure my numbers are doubling and the baby is ok. will keep u posted
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. When will you get your results? I have another u/s on tuesday and kinda fretting about it. I am sure all will be fine for both of us. Have you had your bw done before?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey hun I got my numbers back already I had first one last thursday they were at 303 and today they are 1692:happydance: which means all is going good. Dr wants me to come back next monday for all the prenatal BW and one more quant, and wants to do an ultrasound of the uterus to make sure the baby is doin well. I have miscarried before so they are kind of looking after me LOL (surprising because I am military we usually get handed off but they are taking care of me ):winkwink:
> 
> Let me know how your US goes. I will be prayin for you and the little pea :baby:Click to expand...



I go tomorrow for another scan. I had a quick on last thursday and we seen the sac and a fuzzy bean. I had all my bw done and quant again and it was 27125.40 at 27dpo or 5weeks6days. They called on friday and want to do another scan so off I go tomorrow. I am praying that we see what we are suppose too. I didn't see a hb at the last scan but it was a external. I have had 3 mcs in the year so he is also watching me closely. Today I am feeling anxious about it mainly because over the past few days I had been really nauseated and sore bbs but now I feel okay again and that makes me a nervous mess.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: Stardust 

so sorry sweetie xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

tomo69 said:


> Hi just found out can I join due 30th April I'm so excited this will be our 1st and it's taken 1yr and 9mths to get here

It has taken us about the same time. 1 year and 8 months.


----------



## JazzyCat

Wanted to say hi to everyone, been on for a while now just trying to catch up! Still more to read. Missed out on so much over the weekend. Hope you are all feeling well.... my MS has not been so bad so far. Only a few times has anything come up, rest of the time I feel fine or I feel like I have the flu, dizzy, headache, hot, uncomfortable.


----------



## camerashy

stardust i am so sorry hun my heart goes out to you both!!!! xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

So sorry stardust!! :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Got the results back from my DR just now! :) Looks like my hcg has MORE then doubled since last time. It's now 1215. 
Aug 17th: 104
Aug 19th: 208
Aug 23rd: 1215. 

So yey!! :D I'm very happy now, though I still have a headache and am super tired. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats great news Casey!! YAY


----------



## caro103

parkgirl said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, back from a weekend camping, which although was fun I really wouldn't recommend at 7wks pregnant and ms! :sick:
> 
> Feel so horrible, and soo agree I'd feel much better if could actually be sick! Am in bed already and its on 8pm :blush: left DH doing the ironing downstairs :D.
> 
> btw anyone else have swollen fingers or anything yet? I've noticed my wedding rings are getting tight already!
> 
> I'm going camping this coming weekend. With a bunch of people who don't know we are pregnant. Going to be a very interesting weekend.
> 
> My fingers are swelling as well. Almost can't get my wedding ring off. Have to run my finger under cold water to get it off. Before, I used to worry about it falling off. :dohh:Click to expand...

Good luck with hiding ms whilst camping! the friends we went with already knew so made it dead easy as they were sympathetic to my feeling sick. The swollen fingers thing already is annoying but just another sign!



stardust22 said:


> Please can I be removed. I have just had another miscarriage.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to all the April Sweet peas.
> x

I am so so sorry hun :hugs:



UkCath said:


> I have had a few crampy pains today too, I was worried earlier but it seems to have stopped now. Was going to go for a swim later but may just stay home and relax instead.
> 
> Sorry this is probably a dumb question, but after we join this thread, does it get collected anywhere? i.e. is there a calender somewhere where all the April Sweet Peas and our due Dues dates are recorded?

Hi hun, tasha is putting a list of all our names and due dates on the 1st page of this thread! :D



Newbie Mommie said:


> Hi all! I was in the March due date group originally but I found out at my first OBGYN appointment that I'm due 3 April. So, here I am!
> 
> So far so good for us. We saw the baby's heart beating which was incredible. I've had little to no symptoms which is a little disconcerting but I try not to think about it. We're waiting to tell friends once we are in the second trimester so one more month to go...time is certainly dragging on and unfortunately I think my propensity to drink at all social events is going to turn back to bite me in the butt because I just know friends are going to take notice very soon. Any suggestions on how to pretend you're drinking? :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Congrats hun on becoming a sweet pea! drinking wise I've gone down the route of having non alcoholic drinks that look like wine in a wine glass, or just have lemonade or coke and pretend theres vodka in it! trouble is you or OH have to buy the drinks! good luck xx


----------



## caro103

so I was properly sick for the first time this morning and it's made me feel a whole lot better all day :happydance:, booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow :D which will make it feel a whole lot more real! xx


----------



## gertrude

Ah girls I'm feeling rubbish this evening :( I've had a really upset tummy (and I mean REALLY upset :() and I'm feeling really down now.

I have my widwife appointment on Wednesday which I'm hoping will make it all feel more real but all I feel is fed up, gribbly and tired. I don't have MS, more just gribbly and dizzy/weird but that's gone today, still had really sore nipples though.

Ach all I've done on this thread is moan and I'm sorry :blush: but we haven't told anyone so I can't moan to friends about it all so you're getting it all!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Casey! Lovely news!

Feeling guilty... enjoying a chocolate milkshake right now.... SO GOOD!! Rationalizing that I'm getting some dairy.


----------



## caro103

oooh Jazzy you've so made me want a choc milkshake! hmmm, can I make one out of cocoa somehow? or hot choc but make it cold and with just milk?

:( I don't have any other types!


----------



## kj8877

Hi, just joined today and so glad i've found a thread for all us April duees :) so just popped on to say Hi and congrats to everybody :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: welcome to bnb and congratulations xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

stardust im so sorry hun :hugs:

I'm soooooooo tired... I seem to be getting into a pattern - once 3pm hits, I need a nap. Desperately! Too bad I'm stuck at work til 5:30!

I've got my scan tomorrow, I will be 8+2 according to my EDD based on my LMP. Hopefully everything will be ok but I can't help fearing the worst.


----------



## JazzyCat

caro103 said:


> oooh Jazzy you've so made me want a choc milkshake! hmmm, can I make one out of cocoa somehow? or hot choc but make it cold and with just milk?
> 
> :( I don't have any other types!

Hmmm.... you could add cocoa and sugar together with some milk on the stove then let cool and blend with milk & ice. Or you could blend hot cocoa with milk and ice, probably would work..... best if you have some sort of ice cream!!! Then just add the cocoa to ice cream and blend away!


----------



## JazzyCat

Cottleston - it will go great! Stay positive girly!!! I know about the afternoon lazy streak I have that too... also have to work until 5:30, don't know how I'll make it! 

Plus the MS usually starts to hit around 3-4pm, still haven't told anyone, so I have to tough it out! Not fun... that's why I'm eating junk while I can!! Milkshake hit the spot today! Plus, if it comes up, it won't be too bad.


----------



## camishantel

Stardust... I am so sorry hun :hugs:
finally got caught up and well there has been so many things going on... hope all the scans coming up go well..
AFM- I have my next scan on Friday still a little worried but good lord ms has hit with a vengence today after yesterday not being to bad... however tonight OMG I really just wish I could puke... feel like it might be coming on soon..


----------



## petitpas

Tasha - just noticed how you spelled my name on the first page :rofl:
You're the second person to think I like seeds or something :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

still so very down about this baby thing. maybe it's just because i have no one in my life besides my dh that's really excited about this me being preggy thing. 

i have this gross taste in the back of my mouth that i wish would go away. start of ms? 

off to snuggle and i just want to sit and cry. hopefully this isn't as big of a mistake as my hormones are telling me it is.


----------



## finallyprego

Awe danabump maybe just preggo hormones kicking in and really hum only two people blessing you need in this pregnancy is God first and foremost and ur DH. Hope tomorrow will be a brighter day for you big hugs


----------



## finallyprego

Evenin my preggo ladies!!!



How has everyone been today? Me ok got my numbers back from lab work they went from 303 to 1692 so my little pea is sticking:happydance: I was doing the happy dance int the dr office LOL. Feelin kinda dizzy tinight maybe just tired been fighting sleep because had somethings to take care of. So its an early night for me :sleep: now early morning 500 comes early. TTYL in a.m.


----------



## Cherbare

Hello ladies! I'm back after losing baby Thumper in June, new little peanut is Due April 20th! I'm hoping for a perfect healthy little peanut! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have my scan in 2ish hours. I'm terrified...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> I have my scan in 2ish hours. I'm terrified...

Good luck xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I'm feeling very sicky today! I have to take Alex for his MMR too :cry:

On the plus side 8 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

morning girls, couldnt get on yesterday we had fault with the electric meter so had no electric all night.
Stardust, im so so sorry for your loss xxxx

Congrats to all the new mummies, i will update the list at some point today im just feeding lo atm.
xx


----------



## Tasha360

petitpas said:


> Tasha - just noticed how you spelled my name on the first page :rofl:
> You're the second person to think I like seeds or something :rofl:

oops :blush: sorry hun ill change it when i update later xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh have we moved? Cool!


----------



## kirsty3

Wow, there are a lot of us due in April! Yay : )


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh have we moved? Cool!

yeah i noticed that, good luck with your scan xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

got my first appmt with the midwife today! :) hope it all goes well. half hour walk to the dr's, hope it doesnt start raining again! 
Has anyone else been thinking as far ahead as giving birth?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh have we moved? Cool!
> 
> yeah i noticed that, good luck with your scan xxClick to expand...

I never noticed :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

me neither, where are we now?! haha!x


----------



## kierley

2ndtimeAbz said:


> got my first appmt with the midwife today! :) hope it all goes well. half hour walk to the dr's, hope it doesnt start raining again!
> Has anyone else been thinking as far ahead as giving birth?


I must admit Im thinking far ahead to god knows why :dohh:.

hope everyone is feeling well this morning this thread is huge now Im loving that theres ladies from all over..

good luck with the midwife today keep my fingers crossed it doesnt rain xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> got my first appmt with the midwife today! :) hope it all goes well. half hour walk to the dr's, hope it doesnt start raining again!
> Has anyone else been thinking as far ahead as giving birth?

I'm mostly just trying to take one day at a time. I'm sure once pregnancy is more confirmed (as in everyone around me can tell i'm holding a baby too) i'll start thinking about birth, but right now it just seems so far out there.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh have we moved? Cool!
> 
> yeah i noticed that, good luck with your scan xxClick to expand...
> 
> I never noticed :rofl:Click to expand...

:blush: I feel very lost, is there something that I should have noticed?? :blush:


----------



## caro103

jeffsar said:


> me neither, where are we now?! haha!x

Lol I'd never have noticed we'd moved either! we're now in the 'lounge area'...cool!

That prob means a new thread won't have to be created each time we move trimesters :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh have we moved? Cool!
> 
> yeah i noticed that, good luck with your scan xxClick to expand...
> 
> I never noticed :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I feel very lost, is there something that I should have noticed?? :blush:Click to expand...

weve moved from first tri to groups and discussions (pregnancy)

which means we dont have to worry about the thread changing over to second / third tri etc x


----------



## cola pops

:thumbup: Hi, just got back from a scan at 6weeks 3 days and saw babys heartbeat:cloud9: So pleased and excited xx


----------



## jeffsar

congrats cola pops!! such good news x

thanks for guiding me girls - i'd never have noticed we'd moved!! imagine if i'd lost you all - who would i moan to?? :)


----------



## kierley

cola pops said:


> :thumbup: Hi, just got back from a scan at 6weeks 3 days and saw babys heartbeat:cloud9: So pleased and excited xx

congratulations thats brill news I cant wait to see the hb on a scan :thumbup:


----------



## smeej

well - here are some updates from me, asi'm now 6+5 !

so, starting to feel really not so great! symptoms below

1/ Bbs are huge and VERY tender - nipples twice the size and agony to touch - I've had to buy new larger bras in cotton.
2/ Feeling decidedly queazy - regular waves of nausea now
3/ feel hungry and like i need to eat but dont actually feel like anything? Definitley gone off a lot of things that i used to like - the thought of certain foods makes me feel sick.
4/ very bloated tummy - look and feel like a big, fat heffer.
5/ still getting occasional twinges and cramps
6/ rather uncomfortably constipated! Have started to eat natural yoghurt with prunes in the hope that it helps :)

However, hopefully all these yukky symptoms are showing that little bean is sticking! Fxd crossed!!

I also now have my midwife booking in next Wed, and an appointment with the Obstetrician on 6th OCt - also been told i'll recieve a scan apt for between 12-14 weeks. It seems like such a long time away - so I really can't decide whether to get an early private scan or not? I know it won't be able to tell me much, other than if the pregnancy is viable? However, should i just leave that in the hads of fate?

I simply can't decide??

so, how is everyone else progressing?

xx


----------



## jeffsar

smeej - it's like we are the same person - all the same symptoms here!!

as for early scans, i would wait until at least 7 weeks - i had one at 6+5 and was tolda i had a blighted ovum, to come back in a week for repeat and consultation for d&c. needless to say i spent the entire week worried sick, and at the repeat, we saw the HB!! don't worry yourself over nothing, wait a bit so you can see more! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

that's great news cola pops! :)

Also, thanks for letting me know that we had moved. I never would have noticed!! kinda in the same shoes at jeffsar. lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Aww, I just took a peek at the August Babies that are popping out!! A friend of mine is one of them, she just had her baby, who is now 3 weeks old, and just the cutest thing ever!! :D 

We'll be there one day, isn't that fantastic!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Scan went well. SO glad my OH came with me, it was wonderful seeing the heartbeat together :D

I got a pic, and beanie looks just like a lil peanut! (Will try and upload it later if I can)
My dates are pretty much spot on at 8+2... CRL was around 18mm. So relieved! :happydance:


----------



## smeej

jeffsar said:


> smeej - it's like we are the same person - all the same symptoms here!!
> 
> as for early scans, i would wait until at least 7 weeks - i had one at 6+5 and was tolda i had a blighted ovum, to come back in a week for repeat and consultation for d&c. needless to say i spent the entire week worried sick, and at the repeat, we saw the HB!! don't worry yourself over nothing, wait a bit so you can see more! x

thanks hun! - good to know that others are feeling just as cr*ppy :)

Yes - I think I'll wait until at least 8 weeks before I decide to get early scan or not 
xx


----------



## lisaed

still feeling really unwell, kidney infection seems to have cleared up but now gp's worried about ectopic :(
booked in for early scan 9.30am


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hop everything goes well for you.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

argh why am i so difficult to get blood out of? both my arms are sore and i'm getting a nice bruise on my right one :( can't wait untill we move house and everything we need will be 2mins away rather than 30! 
the reason i asked if anyone was thinking about birth is after a few less than satisfactory hospital visits I'm not a great fan and am considering a home birth. Didn't run it past the mw this time as I'm changing counties in a week but they do actually mention it in the notes so they dont seem to anti hb around here. . . :)


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all the girls who had positive scans today, what wonderful news!!!!


----------



## noileena

Hi ladies! I just had to post my scan too for my April sweetpea buddies after a slight bleed on Friday!

https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa141/noileena/scanat7weeks2408101.jpg

Hope everyone's keeping well


----------



## camishantel

so woke up this morning at 5 not feeling well at all... was so full of umm gas my back and front were killing me it was hard to lie down so got up and good thing I went to the bathroom because the sickness was to follow... finally laid back down around 6 but felt better after getting very sick but now feeling like I might be sick again wonder if this is because I prayed for reassurance...ahhhh now off to work this could be a interesting day


----------



## lilaries0411

Hi Girls... I hope everyone is doing well! I haven't been on BnB in a few days so I though I would just stop in and see how everyone is doing....
Im doing ok except for MS. It started yesterday and its only been getting worse and worse. Awwww... I already miss the good ol days when I didnt feel like I need to hurl every 5 minutes!! I cant wait until my 2nd trimester when all of this will get better. Anyway how is everyone doing? Any good news??? Any bad?


----------



## MissFox

Finally made it through all the new posts! That'll teach me to go out of town every weekend! I really wish I couldh ave gone swimming yesterday as it was SO HOT! 
I still feel sick all day long- but if I eat every hour it's not so bad! All the talk of milkshakes a few pages back makes me think I"m getting one with french fries for lunch today. Yumm.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I am LIVID with DH right now. 

He has been so mixed about supportive right now. One day he's a great husband, and the next he is dumping all his worried, nervous feelings onto me. Like i'm suppose to process them for him. I'm suppose to come up with all the answers. 

I have a TON of hormones going through me right now, that i've never had before. So of course, he expects me to be rational and calm his fears, instead all his worries are now my worries and i'm so pissed at him I could scream!!


----------



## caro103

Ahh I never did have a milkshake yesterday :(, still haven't bought any, hmmm!

Well I'm all booked in with the midwife :D, she was lovely and I'm as nearly normal as possible (how boring) apart from being slightly too heavy :blush: but I've a feeling the ms may sort that out for me a bit :dohh:

Another wait now until the scan!

Hope everyones well? xx


----------



## MissFox

Casey- I'm sorry! I got home from work at 1am and DF was home sleeping all day- had the house all dirty! I didn't want him to clean it more but THROW YOUR TRASH AWAY! I was pretty mean to him when I went to bed- on my way to apologize now! They really don't get the hormones! I just get PISSED! GIRR!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I suppose it's in one ear and out the other with them. Maybe they'll never understand. They expect since we are women that we are designed for this and that we should be the same normal humans we were prior to baby implantation.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel very sick from about now 18.00 onwards and even worse if im up around midnight !


----------



## MissFox

Sorry you are not feeling good pinksnowball! I hate it when I feel really bad.
Casey- They drive me crazy sometimes! I just told DF that I'm sorry for being mean and then I mentioned the vacuum was BROKEN! That I wanted a dyson for pet hair and he said that was the only reason I'm sorry. Now I"m kinda upset again! NOT WHY IM SORRY AND IM GOING TO SPEND MY MONEY ON IT SO THERE!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

What you said made me giggle a little. About "i'm gonna spend my mom on it anyway!" 

Guys just don't understand I suppose. I'm trying to get DH to understand. SUPER emotional = not a good time for heart to heart. Just cuddle and feed and hold hair when puking and all will be okay. 

So, on a different topic. My boobs have starting having these sharp stabby pains in various areas of them. I'm assuming that's part of the whole boobs hurt to high heaven symptom. :dohh: But it was the first day that happened to me, so I had to share. It's stopped since, but my boobs are like two highly sensitive bruises right now.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Haven't been on since Friday so I'll have to get caught up on everyone later. I'll just do a generic Congratulations to any newbies!!!!

I had my 6wk scan yesterday and my little grain of rice has a HB! The sonographer said there's a 90% of viability after the HB is detected so FX'd for that 90%! I am feeling more symptoms now too. Pretty much need to nimple on something every two hours or I get queezy. I have to be careful about the amount I eat for dinner or I'll get really bad indigestion during the night. My BB's aren't as tender and almost don't seem as full....normally that would make me paranoid but since I saw the HB and I have other symptoms, I've written off the chance of having large breasts! :winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies. I have TWINS. I will explain more when I get home but there is 2. :)


----------



## bernina

Reedsgirl, congratulations!! I am so excited for our very first April Sweet Peas Twins!!! I can't wait to hear all about your scan and hopefully see their first baby picture as well.

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

congratulations reedsgirl!! you did have a feeling didn't you......!!

cottlestonepie, i am so happy for you!! bet you feel relieved after all that pain hun x

i've been back on first tri having a look at everyones faces; a thread has started where we can show each other what we look like, real names etc. it's been nice to put faces behind the comments! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY!!! Twins!! :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies. I have TWINS. I will explain more when I get home but there is 2. :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luvmyangel

twins how fun!!!!


----------



## cola pops

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies! Scan went well. SO glad my OH came with me, it was wonderful seeing the heartbeat together :D
> 
> I got a pic, and beanie looks just like a lil peanut! (Will try and upload it later if I can)
> My dates are pretty much spot on at 8+2... CRL was around 18mm. So relieved! :happydance:

That's great news, am really pleased for you xx:happydance:
lovely news for all that had scans today xxx


----------



## MissFox

So exciting about the twins!!! I can't wait to find out- I'm sooo bloated and want to know if there are 2 in there!!! BUT YAAAAY!
And great news Cottleston! 
Jeffsar- I LOVE the thread with all the pictures! You don't look like I imagined (more that I couldn't imagine a face? Just a picture of a cute little boy!)


----------



## jeffsar

MissFox said:


> So exciting about the twins!!! I can't wait to find out- I'm sooo bloated and want to know if there are 2 in there!!! BUT YAAAAY!
> And great news Cottleston!
> Jeffsar- I LOVE the thread with all the pictures! You don't look like I imagined (more that I couldn't imagine a face? Just a picture of a cute little boy!)

ha ha i hope in a good way!! :winkwink:
i know, it's so funny actually seeing the people we are chatting too, makes it more real!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay ladies here is there scoop...Baby A is measuring 7+3, baby B is measuring 6+3, by my lmp I should be 6+4. Baby A is in a huge sac and has a hb of 188, baby B is very much hiding behind baby A in its own very smaller sac and there is no hb yet. I am praying its early as I have read that sometimes it can be 7 weeks before a hb can seen and since its twin they are harder to see. There is a chance I will lose Baby B but I am praying hard. Baby B is the right size for how far along I am suppose to be...so its all still a little confusing for me. I am just praying both my little ones make it. I will try to post a pic of them later but you can only really see Baby A well...that little bugger is HUGE. LOL


----------



## jeffsar

oh, congrats hun!! fx'd for two sticky beans! x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds remember when you where questioning when you O'd now you know what happened you proabably O'd twice a couple of days apart...lol Congrats sorry for stalking I am just so happy for you! Congrats


----------



## MissFox

You very well could have Od a couple days apart- and I'm thinking that isnce baby B is measuring pretty right on- that it sounds good for you!!! 
So exciting!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh Reeds thats so exciting :D FX for you that the littler bean hangs in there xx

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2617/scan8w2dblacksmall.jpg

This is one of the pics of the scan I had today. It was external, which shocked me as I was booked for an internal but can't complain!
Basically a blob with a heartbeat at the moment, but it's a beautiful blob with a heartbeat... in my humble opinion :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cottles that is a beautiful scan piC!


----------



## MissFox

It's definitly a BEAUTIFUL BLOB with a HEARTBEAT! 
So exciting!


----------



## helen1234

congrats reeds, lets hope they both hold on and keep growing.

thats a lovely scan piccie cottles.

i'm feeling more optimistic now, my syptoms are coming on each day, and by 3pm my eyes start closing, and my boobs kill for most the day, i'm getting nausea now and again, but mine usually kicks in at 14-16wks. 
and dreams lol i've had some very vivid dreams, and if i wake in the night its a nightmare to drift off again


----------



## parkgirl

I'm so jealous of all you ladies who have gotten a scan. Very happy for you, but jealous. My first doctors appointment is just over a week away. I really hope they at least check for a hb. I'm still really nervous after my loss in June. 

Congrats to the new ladies and congrats on the TWINS!!!!


----------



## MissFox

parkgirl- I'm right there with you. I have my first appointment on the 30th and that is just the pap and orientation- then I have another one that Friday to have results- but when I asked if I would get a scan at either of these they told me NO! Said I could book one after my first appointment- and I'm going to be pissed if they make me wait long!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm with you parkgirl. I have my first scan on the 2nd. So i have a little over a week too. I'm so excited!!


----------



## DanaBump

not feeling the best. dh's unemployment claim got denied and appeal with take months. awesome. i literally had to cry on the phone to the dr's office in order for her to keep my appt because we still owe a bill from my LEEP in april. we still owe on dh's car that we bought off my gma with no way to pay. i just feel defeated and baby mixed in all of this just doesn't sit well. i thought waiting til i was 28 ment i wouldn't have to deal with money crap. thought i would be more settled, better off financially. feel like no matter how hard i fight, i'm still in the exact same place i was 10 yrs ago.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana I am so sorry for the bad day. Try to stay positive hun life has a way of working out. I will have you in my prayers.


----------



## Tigerlilies

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, sorry i've not been on for a while, but i needed to have a break from B&B while i got my head round what happened last fri.
> 
> well, i had my re-scan today, and after being told last week that i had a suspected blighted ovum, guess what they found today - the heartbeat!!!!! i am still in shock as i had been convinced it was over, they even booked me in for a d&c consultaton!
> the thread has moved on so much i couldn't catch up totally, so i really hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> glad to be back girls x

I'm just catching up since I wasn't on in a couple of days so sorry but the delay but I'm so happy for you Jeffsar!!!! YAYA!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump-- Having money issues myself, I can feel your anxiety. My mother has the best words of wisdom though. Money will always come and go. You have to get through what you can and not worry about the rest. 
I know it's not always good advise, but it can really put things in perspective. Sometimes I feel defeated too because I feel like i'll never get out of debt, and that no matter how many promotions DH gets we will always just barely be living paycheck to paycheck. But then I look at DH and i'm lucky. I'm lucky I have him in my life, I'm lucky that we have a baby on the way. We are lucky to have a roof over our head, and we are more blessed then most in the world. 
A baby is never the right time, even if you are planning. There is always more you wanted to do or could have done. 
I know it's hard, and my thoughts go out to you. Stay positive if you can, but let yourself feel your feelings. It's best to feel them and then let them go. I know it's hard with all the situations you are dealing with. Can In Laws or parents help right now?


----------



## Tigerlilies

MADLYTTC said:


> Please can I join Ladies?
> 
> My EDD is 16th April and please could someone tell me how I get a sweetpea logo for my siggy
> 
> Thank you!

Madly, I was wondering how long it was going to take you to join 1st tri! Congrats girl, I'm glad to see you over here!


----------



## Tigerlilies

stardust22 said:


> Please can I be removed. I have just had another miscarriage.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to all the April Sweet peas.
> x

I'm very sorry sweetie....:sad1: I hope you're doing okay. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Swanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm around 5 weeks today but already got really sore boobies, my nipples feel like they are on fire!! lol mild nausea but not actual vomiting yet but I guess it's still early for that.
> 
> Got an early scan booked in for the 7th September when I'll be 7 weeks. This is due to 3 previous m/c's so I'm really nervous.
> 
> x

Congratulations Swanny, I wish you the best for a sticky bean!!!1 :dust:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please join you?
> 
> Got my :bfp: on Saturday, EDD is 28th April.
> 
> I'll be lurking more until I feel a bit safer, I've had two miscarriages so far this year so terrified! Off to the doctors on Thursday as he ordered full blood tests about 3 weeks ago so hopefully it's good news and I'll feel a bit more positive. I'm also hoping he'll refer me for an early scan.

I remember you from some previous threads, Congratulations Prgirl! Lots luck for a sticky bean too!!!! :dust:



DanaBump said:


> not feeling the best. dh's unemployment claim got denied and appeal with take months. awesome. i literally had to cry on the phone to the dr's office in order for her to keep my appt because we still owe a bill from my LEEP in april. we still owe on dh's car that we bought off my gma with no way to pay. i just feel defeated and baby mixed in all of this just doesn't sit well. i thought waiting til i was 28 ment i wouldn't have to deal with money crap. thought i would be more settled, better off financially. feel like no matter how hard i fight, i'm still in the exact same place i was 10 yrs ago.

Have faith Dana! Things seems rough now, but they will work themselves out! Dr's offices are always willing to work out a payment plan so you don't have to pay those previous expenses all up front, just ask to speak with someone about setting that up. Also, you have 8 months before the baby comes, a lot can happen with DH finding a new job!


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies. I have TWINS. I will explain more when I get home but there is 2. :)

:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :blue: :pink: YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!

Baby B is going to be just fine, I know it!!! I'm praying for you and for the twins!!!


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! WOW some amazing news!!! GREAT scans! TWINS! so happy for all the good vibes throughout this thread today :hugs:

On another note i can totally relate to the DH issues as well as the money issues.. :( My hubby is normally the most supportive person in the world but WOW today has really taken the cake in possibly the worst day with him ever... I come home from a LONG shift in the emergency room and he's sitting on the couch with my brothers playing video games and getting drunk!! Yes on a tuesday. yes in the middle of the day... it's so annoying to try and talk to him and he's totally insensitive to me when he's like that. It's just frustrating... and i'm emotional... needless to say, NOT a good combo. 

Hoping to move on and try to stay happy... i have my first scan thursday and i'm DYING with anticipation :happydance: can't wait to see my little pea!!! :happydance: oh yeah and i'm 7 weeks today! :thumbup:


----------



## gertrude

urgh, woke up dizzy, waited for it to pass a bit, had a shower and puked as soon as I was out

this is not a dignified way to start the day - I have my first meeting with the midwife this morning so at least I can say I've had some sickness now *is trying to look for positives*

just had breakfast, feel better :) let's see if it stays down......


----------



## kierley

DanaBump said:


> not feeling the best. dh's unemployment claim got denied and appeal with take months. awesome. i literally had to cry on the phone to the dr's office in order for her to keep my appt because we still owe a bill from my LEEP in april. we still owe on dh's car that we bought off my gma with no way to pay. i just feel defeated and baby mixed in all of this just doesn't sit well. i thought waiting til i was 28 ment i wouldn't have to deal with money crap. thought i would be more settled, better off financially. feel like no matter how hard i fight, i'm still in the exact same place i was 10 yrs ago.


Sorry to hear your having a hard time of it. Keep your chin up it may feel like a financial worry now but your pregnant and strong and I will pray everything works out for you. I had a similar problem with my partner being made redundant during my last pregnancy in the end he wound up in a job much better suited to him. Im touching 31 now and I still worry about the future.

Im really hoping the job situation sorts itself out but dont forget to concerntrate on you to. :hugs: xx


----------



## kierley

Wow just caught up with the threads that I missed whilst sleeping. And twins amazing Reedsgril so so so excited for you and praying baby b is thriving.. Im feeling really positive this thread is great.

The scans wow Ive never seen a scan so early and I have to admit (may be emotions) but I cried :haha:

Money worries are right up there for us to even though at nearly 31 I thought we'd be fine. Im sure everything will fall into place like it did with Riley.

Im going to try to put up a piccy of my beautiful boys they really are my world..

so glad Im part of the arpil sweet peas really is a wonderful group of ladies and Im looing forward to sharing this time with you all. xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've not been added to the list yet :(

28th April EDD.


----------



## chocojen

Hey everyone, wow lots of good news in the last 24 hours! Congrats on twins reedsgirl thats fantastic news, hope they both stick.
After a few days of nausea my symptoms have pretty much resolved the last couple of days, I am trying not to worry aboout it, I do still feel bloated and keep getting back ache and twinges in my abdomen but no nausea. And no matter how much I poke them (LOL) my booobs dont hurt!
Not seeing dr for first appointment til next week so just got to think positive and hope the little pipsqueak sticks
x


----------



## chocojen

oooh just saw I have a sweetpea how exciting!


----------



## gertrude

gertrude said:


> urgh, woke up dizzy, waited for it to pass a bit, had a shower and puked as soon as I was out
> 
> this is not a dignified way to start the day - I have my first meeting with the midwife this morning so at least I can say I've had some sickness now *is trying to look for positives*
> 
> just had breakfast, feel better :) let's see if it stays down......

it stayed down but still dizzy

midwife changed my EDD to April 14th but with a "see what they say at the scan" proviso as I don't know my cycle lengths!

Feels a bit more real now, but I'm still in panic mode about the whole thing :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Gertrude, you might have to keep a glass of water and some crackers by your bed when you get up in the mornings. Eat and drink something before you even get up, help stabilize your sugar levels and get you hydrated after 6 or so hours of nothing. I was always told to do that first thing in the morning when PG.

Choco, I'm jealous! I still have a poppy seed on my ticker and we're exactly the same day along!


----------



## smeej

Congrats to the BFPs!!!!

and Reedsgirl - Twins - WOW!!! - how exciting!! :) 

I am really tempted to get a scan around 8-9 weeks now, as i don't know if i can wait til 13 weeks :(


----------



## chocojen

as I am crazy and keep thinking its not real just did another clearblue digi and am delighted as I am 'more pregnant'!!!!!!! 

pleased to be an april sweetpea!


----------



## camishantel

wow I have missed so much... well TWINS is amazing hun 
I have to catch up on the other pages here in a bit.. 
AFM- starting to worry about the dr on friday even though I am sure things are progressing as I ahve been pretty sick lately...on another note finally told BF this morning and he did not react bad like I thought he would so very happy this morning.. right now not feeling so great and hope my breakfast stays down...


----------



## gertrude

dietrad said:


> Gertrude, you might have to keep a glass of water and some crackers by your bed when you get up in the mornings. Eat and drink something before you even get up, help stabilize your sugar levels and get you hydrated after 6 or so hours of nothing. I was always told to do that first thing in the morning when PG.

I asked OH to get my some ginger nut biscuits so I can have those with me for the morning (have a real biscuit craving atm) so I'm hoping that will help tomorrow.

Thanks :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Just read through the morning threads. Sorry that some of you have been having a lousy morning, or night last night. 

Last night almost puked in the toilet, but managed not to. Was super bloated all night and still am a little today. BBs are sore, but not so much to the touch, they have aches and pains but mostly it's the nipples that are sore to the touch. ugh! I suppose that means that bean is growing! So all is well. Still have a week and a day until my first scan. DH has decided to go with me. So that will be very exciting hopefully.


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I am so happy to hear that telling your BF went well! I knew it would! And I'm sure that your dr appointment on Friday is going ot go just as well. 
I'm pretty sure I'm going to get HUGE this pregnancy! I odn't know what to do- I can only eat things that taste sweet! I've been gettng in some veggies and eating healthy some meals but UGH! All I could have for dinner last night was ice cream- and same for lunch! I had a milk shake with french fries which sounded good when I left the house but when I got there didn't- but I was SO NAUSEOUS.


----------



## kierley

chocojen said:


> as I am crazy and keep thinking its not real just did another clearblue digi and am delighted as I am 'more pregnant'!!!!!!!
> 
> pleased to be an april sweetpea!

How funny thats exactly what I did today just to make sure as my symptoms seem to have subsided so I got panicy I feel a bit silly but I just wanted to know. really praying the MW sends me for a scan on fri as I would love to have that early reasurance. As Im 8 weeks im also hoping that she can find the HB.


----------



## camishantel

MissFox said:


> Cami- I am so happy to hear that telling your BF went well! I knew it would! And I'm sure that your dr appointment on Friday is going ot go just as well.
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get HUGE this pregnancy! I odn't know what to do- I can only eat things that taste sweet! I've been gettng in some veggies and eating healthy some meals but UGH! All I could have for dinner last night was ice cream- and same for lunch! I had a milk shake with french fries which sounded good when I left the house but when I got there didn't- but I was SO NAUSEOUS.

they say sweet cravings lean towards girl... all I have been craving really is fruit and ice cream anything sweet helps so much with the nausea... and I am hoping my appointment friday goes well but I am still scared probably will be the majority of this pregnancy.. although a little less anxious this week than I was last week... and I have actually lost 5 pounds even with eating ice cream everyday so you might not get to big


----------



## jeffsar

dietrad said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, sorry i've not been on for a while, but i needed to have a break from B&B while i got my head round what happened last fri.
> 
> well, i had my re-scan today, and after being told last week that i had a suspected blighted ovum, guess what they found today - the heartbeat!!!!! i am still in shock as i had been convinced it was over, they even booked me in for a d&c consultaton!
> the thread has moved on so much i couldn't catch up totally, so i really hope everyone is doing fine.
> 
> glad to be back girls x
> 
> I'm just catching up since I wasn't on in a couple of days so sorry but the delay but I'm so happy for you Jeffsar!!!! YAYA!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks so much, it was a rough week but i am just delighted it worked out. just got to hope bubs keeps growing strong!! how are you feeling hun?? x


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm good Jeffsar, thanks for asking! I have nausea if I don't eat a little something every 2hrs and I'm so happy about it! :duhh: It's more then I ever got last time so I'm feeling good about this little bean! I have some heart burn kicking in right now but that's what I get for eating a snickers mini! When's your next apt Jeffsar?

I'm with Miss Fox, it's really hard to eat healthy. I was doing so well before I got PG then BAM, I just don't won't to bother with it, and it seems such a chore to try! I made eggplant parm last night, take something healthy and grease it up idea, I didn't even eat it and I'm dreading it tonight but I also hate being wasteful.

Has anyone seen an update from Amos? She had another scan today but I don't know when....


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So I don't know if I posted this already.... but here goes (again maybe): 

So yesterday I was poking my belly, just above my pubic mound, and I noticed it's hard as a rock. I had DH do it too, and his eyes lit up and he said "Is that your uterus?" 

So, now i'm wondering, is that my uterus I was poking? It feels like the right spot (i.e, where all the cramping has been coming from). 

Anyone else do this, or wondering this?? LOL Am I Just crazy?!?

Oh and dietrad--- I had horrible (and we are talking BURNING LIKE HELL) heartburn last night. Caved and took some tums, then felt sick, but at least the heartburn turned mild.


----------



## chocojen

kierly, good to know I am not the only one!


----------



## lisaed

had scan today, luckily no ectopic just a cyst that should go on its own.
baby's fine we saw the heartbeat and measures 6 weeks 6 days :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:rofl: I so know what you mean about the tums!!!!

I have been poking at me lower abdomen and it feels harder, but I don't think my husband would think much about it, granted, I haven't had him try, but I'm a little pudgey so.....


----------



## CaseyBaby718

dietrad said:


> :rofl: I so know what you mean about the tums!!!!
> 
> I have been poking at me lower abdomen and it feels harder, but I don't think my husband would think much about it, granted, I haven't had him try, but I'm a little pudgey so.....


I'm pudgey too :blush:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congrats Lisa!!!!! That's great news! :thumbup:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lisaed said:


> had scan today, luckily no ectopic just a cyst that should go on its own.
> baby's fine we saw the heartbeat and measures 6 weeks 6 days :happydance:


Great! :) :flower:


----------



## lilaries0411

Hi Girls. I just wanted to stop in and let everyone know that I had my u/s today to see if we could find the baby and we did!! Wahoo!! He or she is doing great and has a hb of 160. Im so excited and I feel so much better now! Ill attach the pics from the u/s. 

Hope everyone is doing good!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









baby2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4









082500_1127[00].jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tigerlilies

Very nice pics! Better than what I got on Monday! That's why I didn't even bother posting it. It is so very exciting though!!!!!


----------



## needafriend

fantastic...congrats!


----------



## MissFox

I've been poking my tummy also! At night it feels like a waterbed because of bloat :blush: But I can definitly feel some hardness underneith my blubber! 

Cami- I wouldn't call what I'm having cravings- more or less all food is repulsive but sweets stimulate my taste buds enough that I can eat them. I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## lisaed

MissFox said:


> I've been poking my tummy also! At night it feels like a waterbed because of bloat :blush: But I can definitly feel some hardness underneith my blubber!
> 
> Cami- I wouldn't call what I'm having cravings- more or less all food is repulsive but sweets stimulate my taste buds enough that I can eat them. I don't know how else to explain it.

thats how i feel, i cant stand the sight or smell of food let alone eat it


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilaries-- that's fantastic!!! All these u/s pictures are making soooo excited for mine in a week and a day!! Time is moving sooo slow! 

Tell me after the u/s does time speed up at all??


----------



## MissFox

I KNOW CASEY! 
I want my u/s NOW! LOL. 
Food just sucks! And I get such a kick out of poking my belly! DF keeps yelling at me to stop because he thinks it will hurt the baby! I told him NOT GONNA HAPPEN but he gets to mad- he thinks its weird. This morning he tried to grab my hand while I was poking around!! So funny~!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

He he he. Food doesn't suck for me. I have a BIG appetite, but it seems like a smaller stomach. I want lots of food and then 1/2 or more goes to DH's bottomless pit. LOL 

I am very much susceptible to cravings. I was like this really bad during AF when I was not preggers... and now it's like everyday, if I see something delicious on tv or a billboard or on the bnb.... I have to have it, and nothing will be good in fact everything will taste like ash until I have it! :rofl: 

I can't imagine what i'll be like when baby has a bigger brain and KNOWS what it wants!!


----------



## lilaries0411

Thanks Girls. My little one is so cute. lol. 

CaseyBaby718: Good luck with your scan. I cant wait to see your little bean on here and time doesnt speed up but it goes by a little easier once you get to see your baby and the precious little angle that is the cause for all of the "wonderful" pregnancy symptoms you have!!! lol


----------



## caro103

hi ladies, so much good news today :D glad everyones scans etc have gone well :D

I officially feel rough :cry: been sick four times today :(, glad bean is settling in but please I'd like to be able to just feel a little bit normal for a couple of hours a day!

Anyone found a magic cure? eating no longer works, if anything it makes me feel worse :( 

Sorry about the pity post ladies xx


----------



## MissFox

Oh caro I'm so sorry you're so sick today! I hope tomorrow gets better! I have no magic cures to offer. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## caro103

cheers hun :), fx'ed tomorrow will be a better day! xx


----------



## Tasha360

hi everyone, havent been able to get on much as im switching internet provider so its been intermittent for a few days.

prgirl_cesca hadnt forgot about you just havent been on

Congrats to all the girls that have had scans, im soo jealous lol i have to wait another month.

congrats on the twins reedsgirl sooo happy for you hope they are both sticky hun

Hope everyones well. My MS is getting worse i now feel sick 24/7 and just dont want to eat. Went to visit my friends new baby tonight sooo cute and makes me so broody

Just guna have a proper read through the posts and update 
xxx


----------



## camishantel

I too have been sick and feel like crap all day today has been the worse but yet I make myself eat even though most of the time I am not hungry and if I have cravings it is for snickers ice cream bars or fruit... my manager is letting me go home early today though because I have been so sick.. thank goodness


----------



## MissFox

OMG FRUIT SOUNDS SO FLIPPIN GOOD RIGHT NOW! And a gallon of cold water.


----------



## waiting_on_#3

wow, loads to read through, this thread is still moving so fast!
Congrats on the twin news, reedsgirl.
Sorry to all of you feeling so rough/sick, I can honestly sympathise, this time last week I was so worried about what was going on in there, if anything and the lack of m/s, well the nausea has come and well and truely slapped me in the face! Just feel bleugh constantly unless I'm asleep!! I've tried eating little and often, not eating at all, none of it works, and I have to be careful how much I eat, more than a few mouthfuls and I just feel uncomfortably bloated and even more sick feeling for the next 6 hours, I can feel it sitting on my stomach. Completely gone off anything sweet, can't drink tea anymore...ugh! have no cravings but have to have what I thought about earlier in the day, otherwise can't eat at all, for example, had it in my head today that I was having pizza for tea, as I knew thats what dh was cooking for the lo's, turns out he had cooked me veggie sausages, my stomach turned at the site of them, and couldn't eat anything unless it was pizza!
I'm wearing travel sickness bands at the moment, but don't think they're working, either!
Really hope this stage hurries up, time is still dragging at the moment, without feeling so sick all the time aswell!
Sorry for the moany post, just can't moan to anyone other than hubby and he's really not that understanding in how sick I'm really feeling!
Hope we're all feeling brighter and slightly less sick in the morning! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

This thread moves soooo quickly! 

Congrats Reedsgirl on twins!!! How exciting :) I hope both are sticky hun. 

Sorry i dont have time for a more detailed and personal reply, but i will try tomorrow :) Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lilaries0411

I feel for everyone with m/s. It seems to have really hit me over the last few days also and its horrible. Im constantly sick and tired. I cant wait until tri 2 for this to be over. 
The only thing I found that works to help my m/s go away is lemons with salt. But as soon as I stop eating them I get sick all over again. Im just stuck between a hard place and a rock. 
If anyone finds anything else that works plesae let me know! I hope everyone starts feeling better.


----------



## Tasha360

right the list is updated but stupid me has deleted everyone due on 23rd so could you please let me know again i dont fancy trawling through 100's of posts. Guna make a copy of the list now so it doesnt happen again.

kj8877 when are you due? 

xx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I feel for all of you with ms hitting hard. The past few weeks has been difficult. I keep feeling horribly nauseous and hungry at the same time. All food sounds horrible...especially sweet things. I got sick yesterday after smelling some cookies a coworker left. I also can't be anywhere near coffee. 

On the good side, my appointment is getting closer. September 1st!! It will just be a initial check and meet with the OB, but I'm excited about it. 

Went and picked up some supplies for camping this weekend. Crackers, water, and a little bucket to keep by my sleeping bag. Just in case :sick:


----------



## camishantel

my manager let me come home after being in the bathroom for a hour so tired and nauseous I know I need to eat something but nothing sounds good not even my snickers ice cream bars


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I just told my boss that I'm not feeling well and she said tha tI'm capable of working from home so I should LEAVE. lol. Still have to go to Target and get some stuff though- I'll grocery shop in the morning.


----------



## camishantel

yeah I needed to get groceries but totally not feeling it today... so came home and am veged out on the couch


----------



## DanaBump

possible good news, bil may be able to get dh hired at his job. here's hoping! 

decided to take tomorrow off just because the ick flavor has been in my mouth all day and i just keep thinking that full m/s will be kicking in soon. plus, super stressed and talking with ppl all day don't mix. 

2 more weeks until my scan! i know i did this to myself but i'm so jealous after see everyone's scans :( 
ah well, it'll go quick...i hope.

reedsgirl- twins?! yay! too cool that they're a week apart. maybe it'll be a boy and a girl so you'll just get your happy family all in one shot. 

i too am on the sweet kick. can't get enough of the cinnamon rolls, hopefully that really does mean girl.


----------



## camishantel

I am so dizzy right now... OMG I wish I was off tomorrow but not


----------



## DanaBump

i got dizzy sitting at my desk today, that was super fun!

i'm used to standing up and feeling off balance as that's been happening for the last mo, but this is a whole new feeling of woah. 

can't wait for pj day tomorrow!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I am sitting on the couch and all of a sudden the room is not still.. used to it when I stand up quickly orsomething but not just sitting


----------



## DanaBump

i could eat a million cinnamon rolls. omgggggggggggggg i'm going to gain 100 lbs and i'm going to give birth to a 12 lb baby


----------



## camishantel

yeah I limit myself to one snickers ice cream bar a day and I have actually lost weight so far...


----------



## DanaBump

that's cuz you're puking. im just busy stuffing my face


----------



## camishantel

anyone else have cramping... nothing too bad but still cramping always worries me


----------



## MissFox

I'm so tired. Sent home from work today I've also had a weird taste in my mouth. Managed to eat a pizza lunchable? Weird. I've got lots to do- including grocery shopping but I still have to finish work stuff - especially since I had to go to Target before I could come home. Ugh!


----------



## camishantel

I'm tired to actually think I am going to go to bed now as I have a meeting early in the morning and am already so tired think that would be a good placefor me tonight


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> anyone else have cramping... nothing too bad but still cramping always worries me

My cramping has been coming and going. Yesterday and before that it was basically non existant, but today it came back a little and has been a nagging twinge/cramp all day. 

I like to think it's bean growing and thus uterus growing too. I just keep reminding myself that my friend who just gave birth to a healthy girl always told me she had cramping in the beginning. It was unsettling for her too, but as long as it's not really painful and accompanied by heavy bleeding or spotting. I believe it should be okay. Best to talk to the doctor though if you aren't satisfied with my ramblings. :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

yeah I know all that just gets me worried at times being as I have had so many mc's and I am on progestrone and decided to read stories of mmc today while at work and one lady said she thinks she just didn't start bleeding because of the progestrone and that is why she had no idea she mc.... why do I do this and read these things when everything seems to be going good this time and my symptoms are getting worse ms and bbs


----------



## JustScared

I am due April 8th! Just found out today!


----------



## DanaBump

if it makes you feel any better, i had a mmc and im not on any hormones. anything can happen at any time to anybody no matter what we do. relax, worrying does NOTHING. we are not in charge right now and the sooner we all understand that, the sooner we'll stop driving ourselves crazy.


----------



## MissFox

Don't drive yourself crazy Cami. We're all here for you! 

So I'm watching Live Free Die Hard. Besides my crush on Bruce Willis the movie has Timothy Olephant... SO SEXY. I loved him in Hitman and I watch his show on FX. I'm in love. DF and I have the whole "if you could sleep with a celebrity" thing and he's mine!


----------



## finallyprego

Ladies dumb question but what is a scan? And when do you get it?


----------



## bernina

A scan is the same as an ultrasound. What week you get them seems to depend on past history and what country you're located in. Here in the States it seems to be routine to do one around 8 weeks, in other countries it can be as late as 12 weeks. I had my first at 6 weeks due to previous losses.


----------



## CottlestonPie

8w4 today... So much is going on right now to stress me out. Works getting so much that I had to take it home and work on it for hours... Now I have to present it in front of my department this morning. I just know that will be the moment my ms kicks in!!

Not only that but MIL was refused for a loan to help us with a house deposit. So I'm stuck renting this place. The sloped ceiling in the bedroom currently has water dripping through it from the torrential rain outside and there is water pouring down the wall in my hallway also from the rain. Bathroom ceiling is wet for the same reason. Give it a week for it to start drying out and mould will grow where the damp is. 
I was so sure we'd get the deposit now I'm angry at myself that I'm bringing a child into this world in this shithole (sorry)... Told landlord about this problem 9mos ago and still he's done nothing. I'm gonna have to put my foot down but I'm chicken :(


----------



## Ginger84

Congrats on the twins reedsgirl! and some lovely scan pics ladies!

I have my early scan booked for Saturday. I was feeling weirdly relaxed the last week or so its starting to feel real now. But this morning i woke up and when i wiped there was browish dischage (sorry tmi) and i freaked out! its only there when i wipe but still. Anyone else had this, i know its normal but still scary. Need to get through the next 2 days for my scan.

:sad1:


----------



## smeej

Ginger84 said:


> Congrats on the twins reedsgirl! and some lovely scan pics ladies!
> 
> I have my early scan booked for Saturday. I was feeling weirdly relaxed the last week or so its starting to feel real now. But this morning i woke up and when i wiped there was browish dischage (sorry tmi) and i freaked out! its only there when i wipe but still. Anyone else had this, i know its normal but still scary. Need to get through the next 2 days for my scan.
> 
> :sad1:

hey Ginger - try not to worry about it - although i know that's easier said than done! Only 2 days until scan and that should give you peace of mind :)

However, if things happen to get any worse, then contact local Early Preg unit and they should be able to see you straight away?

I am 7 weeks today - so FXD we have sticky, sticky beans!!

xx


----------



## gertrude

feel fine again today, no sickness or dizziness


----------



## jenwigan

im sooo dizzy still, week tomorow have my scan am soooo excited!! hows everybody feeling? xx


----------



## gertrude

after I typed that I had a little bit of dizziness/nausea but that's it today. this is a good thing as I'm due on a train soon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I feel pretty good today as well...it seems most of my ms hits me in the evening and I feel like total crap. I did have a bout with a pair of work pants today!! I cant button them so used the ponytail holder trick...lol. Love it!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> 8w4 today... So much is going on right now to stress me out. Works getting so much that I had to take it home and work on it for hours... Now I have to present it in front of my department this morning. I just know that will be the moment my ms kicks in!!
> 
> Not only that but MIL was refused for a loan to help us with a house deposit. So I'm stuck renting this place. The sloped ceiling in the bedroom currently has water dripping through it from the torrential rain outside and there is water pouring down the wall in my hallway also from the rain. Bathroom ceiling is wet for the same reason. Give it a week for it to start drying out and mould will grow where the damp is.
> I was so sure we'd get the deposit now I'm angry at myself that I'm bringing a child into this world in this shithole (sorry)... Told landlord about this problem 9mos ago and still he's done nothing. I'm gonna have to put my foot down but I'm chicken :(

:hugs: So sorry about all that stress. 

Just know that babies aren't to worried about their surroundings for a little while. They just crave love, milk, sleep and clean bottoms. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

JustScared said:


> I am due April 8th! Just found out today!

:happydance: Congratulations and welcome JustScared!!!! So you're close to 8wks now, right?


----------



## Soulshaken

Getting ready to go and have my first scan today!!! I've never been so anxious/scared in my entire LIFE im pretty sure... I have to keep telling myself that I feel different this time around... but it's so nerve wracking!! Hopefully i'll be back with good news! Say a prayer ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- I also live in a shithole. Window has been broken for the last 3 tenants- don't see it getting fixed anytime soon. Same with the carpet! We want to move, but we also need a mommy mobile! Ugh- I need a better job and DF need to hurry and get his shoulder surgery so he can do more than work under the table here and there (when it's not to painful)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OMG! Some ladies have raspberry sized babies!!! Awwww!!! :D I want my little bean to be a sweat pea soon. Funny how vastly different our babies are sized at this point and then when the times comes soon enough we will all basically be very similar. :) 

Feeling lazy and moody today. DH better watch out!! (hehe) I am still sitting in bed doing nothing, and I haven't eaten yet. :( I dont really want to eat either. My appetite comes and goes.... especially for the morning time. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. And good luck to those who are going in for scans today!! FXed for you!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Definitely praying that your scan goes beautifully, SS!!!!!

It is very stressful to live a place you hate, I'm sorry you're going through this added stress Cottleston. It's completely unlawful for your landlord not to fix that, that's a potential for mold! If he doesn't get to it, you have to report him, for your safety and the baby's!

Reesgirl...:haha:...Loving the ponytail band thing! That's awesome!

Sorry you're still feeling dizzy Gertrude and Jen. That's got to be worse than just straight up MS!


----------



## DanaBump

woke up this morning at 930 feeling icky. i haven't yet accepted that i'm preggy so i just keep thinking it's cuz i haven't eating in 14 hours. my sniffer is in overdrive too already. yesterday someone was making toast at work and it smelled so good. i could smell the toast, the strawberry jam she had out and the cinnamon rasin bagel someone else had made earlier. i thought it was too soon to start getting all this stuff? girls? did you get this stuff at 6 wks or is it just my imagination?


----------



## DanaBump

question. on a preggy website why is there an emotion of drunk and hungover? LOL


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Because not everyone is preggo on this site. There are people trying for years and years and not getting anywhere, there are people who just lost babies, or people who are ntnp.... and then there are people who are wtc. 

Its basically mostly a woman's forum, at least that's how I imagine it. Same with the icons, there are a bunch of emoticons that are drunk or drinking ones. And woman can be hungover and drunk if they arent preggo (and if they are and they are also preggo... then they don't deserve the baby.. In My Opinion)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So I really woke up on the wrong side of the bed today. Been moody since I woke up, and all lightheaded and dizzy. Been laying down a lot. All ive had to eat is a cheese stick and apple sauce and im SUPER bloated already. :dohh: 

I got upset with DH over NOTHING and then 2 minutes later called him and told him I wasn't mad and that he was just being an asshole. HA HA HA! Really?!? I think I was being the bitch. 

*sigh* I pray for my DH sometimes. I dont know if you girls believe in Astrology but I do, and im just as TYPICAL Cancer as you can get. So, for most of my pregnancy I'm sure im going to have roller coaster moods ALL day long!


----------



## DanaBump

oh. it was more of a funny ha ha than an actual question, but thanks!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OOPS! :) LOL Well I R Smart!


----------



## camishantel

sooooo tired and moody today... I think part of it is I have a scan in the morning tomorrow and am excited to see little bean but just want to see everything is still great... ahhhh.. oh well only 24 hours from now... 
oh and hopefully I don't kill any of my co workers today as right now that is what I am wanting to do


----------



## camishantel

Cottle- I understand about the shithole thing... I live in a place were I can actually see the mold or mildew in the bathtub and scrub and scrub and it dissappears for a day and comes back my landlord said he was going to have it fixed a year ago but so far nothing... it will be done by october or I am reporting him


----------



## camishantel

and withholding rent


----------



## moonmama

Hi all,
going to love and leave you all. Having my 4th miscarriage so not meant to be yet again :cry:. Wish you all the best for pregnancies and babies :hugs: x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

moonmama said:


> Hi all,
> going to love and leave you all. Having my 4th miscarriage so not meant to be yet again :cry:. Wish you all the best for pregnancies and babies :hugs: x

sooo sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

in case anyone is interested, i made a sweet peas secret group on facebook. once we're all in our second tri i can change it to open but for now i hid for those ppl who don't want everyone to know that you're with child.

just send me your info for me to find you on facebook and i'll add you!


----------



## Soulshaken

We saw a heartbeat!!! I'm so happy i could explode!! Doc dated me at 7plus2 so i'm right on track due April 12th! love my lil babeberry SO much already! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

moonmama said:


> Hi all,
> going to love and leave you all. Having my 4th miscarriage so not meant to be yet again :cry:. Wish you all the best for pregnancies and babies :hugs: x

So sorry!! :hugs: Giving you all my sympathy and thoughts.


----------



## camishantel

moon- hun I am so sorry to hear that...


----------



## MissMaternal

Moonmama i'm so sorry to hear that :( My thoughts are with you hun xxx


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to hear that moonmama. 

I'll send you my Facebook stuff on Saturday wen I'm back near real internets.
AND YAAAY! IM A RASPBERRY! And I packed some in my lunch!!


----------



## bernina

Moonmama, I am so very sorry for your loss. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. All the best :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

moonmama so so sorry hun xxxxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm so sorry for your loss moonmamma x

hope everyone else is ok. i'm still feeling awful, and quite crampy today so i am back to being worried and paranoid...

it's not easy is it girls x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

jeffsar said:


> i'm so sorry for your loss moonmamma x
> 
> hope everyone else is ok. i'm still feeling awful, and quite crampy today so i am back to being worried and paranoid...
> 
> it's not easy is it girls x


I'll second you on the crampy.... but i've also been having waves of nausea. :( Those really suck. They come and go. And i'm also either hot or freezing!


----------



## jenwigan

moonmamma sooo sorry for your loss, hugs to you xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

:cry: I'm so sorry Moonmama. Is you doctor going to try to find out what's going on now that this has happened four times?!? You're in my prayers, I hope you're back with us real soon with a strong, healthy beanie! :hugs:


----------



## moonmama

dietrad said:


> :cry: I'm so sorry Moonmama. Is you doctor going to try to find out what's going on now that this has happened four times?!? You're in my prayers, I hope you're back with us real soon with a strong, healthy beanie! :hugs:

Thanks dietrad, I had all the tests after my third mc and they all came back normal - but next time (if there is a next time!) I'm going to really push for some progesterone or something else in addition to the hcg injections i had x


----------



## bernina

Definitely push on those doctors. I firmly believe the only reason I'm in this group today is that I forced dr to give me progesterone, and then even went against what he said and started taking it 2 days after ovulation instead of right after positive pregnancy test. There are virtually no side effects and I just know it made a difference for me.

:hugs:


----------



## caro103

So sorry moonmamma :cry:, I hope the Dr's listen and you get your sticky bean next time :hugs:


Well after feeling terrible all yesterday today I've felt virtually normal, this makes me worry! I've also had a crampy feeling in my right side all evening. Have decided will call Dr tomorrow if its still there in morning as worry about eptopic, fx'ed it goes in morning!

Anyone else had this?


----------



## camishantel

wound up going to dr. today instead of tomorrow as I feel really bad today... I am dehydrated... but baby is doing good still has strong hb and is growing kinda worried though as dr. said measuring 7 1/2 weeks and I should be at least 7w6d today but he didn't seem worried... I know with internal sometimes measurments can be a couple days off... will post a pic in a little while and will try to relax and not worry and drink lots of fluids... dr. gave me off tomorrow so maybe I will get some sleep


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I think i'm basically sold on the fact that I have "evening sickness" I only get sick when it's time for me to get going to bed. Of course today I had some nausea on and off throughout the day but yesterday I almost puked and the day before. Both were at night, and I feel really nauseous now... and the sun is setting. 

*sigh* I just want to have good sleep again. Sick or not sick. I hate this tossing and turning stuff.


----------



## camishantel

first 2 last week next 2 this week definitely can tell were different views :baby::baby::baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7









Photo0003.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









Photo0005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8









Photo0006.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CaseyBaby718

That's so great Cami!! :D


----------



## DanaBump

dh and i just realized that our u/s is set for the day of our first kiss 5 years ago. gives it whole new meaning <3


----------



## chocojen

moonmama i am so sorry for your loss.

girls what is this the nest thing??? Am I missing something?

off to do another 14 hour shift


----------



## chocojen

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh I am missing something what a wally its our tickers being updated!!!!!


----------



## kierley

want to say sorry to moon hope your doctor listens to your concerns and you get what you need to help.. my thoughts are with you xxx

I've been a little concerned as my symptoms are non excistant I feel like by now there should be something other than acne..

I have my first appointment with the mw today so hopefully she can arrange a scan... also found out the specialist unit I see for my kidneys has been shut over the summer and all ladies having to go elsewhere in the country which could prove to be difficult.

how is everyone today xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

im not feeling too bad today, im not at work next week :happydance:


----------



## cola pops

moonmama said:


> Hi all,
> going to love and leave you all. Having my 4th miscarriage so not meant to be yet again :cry:. Wish you all the best for pregnancies and babies :hugs: x

So sorry moonmama xx Thinking of you xxx:hugs:


----------



## cola pops

Soulshaken said:


> We saw a heartbeat!!! I'm so happy i could explode!! Doc dated me at 7plus2 so i'm right on track due April 12th! love my lil babeberry SO much already! :happydance::happydance:

Ahhh, really pleased for you xx


----------



## cola pops

camishantel said:


> wound up going to dr. today instead of tomorrow as I feel really bad today... I am dehydrated... but baby is doing good still has strong hb and is growing kinda worried though as dr. said measuring 7 1/2 weeks and I should be at least 7w6d today but he didn't seem worried... I know with internal sometimes measurments can be a couple days off... will post a pic in a little while and will try to relax and not worry and drink lots of fluids... dr. gave me off tomorrow so maybe I will get some sleep

Wow that sounds fantastic, don't worry about the dates, you'll get a much better idea at 12 week scan. My dd was 3 days out when I was scanned at 12 weeks. (Then she was 10 days late anyway. lol. x)


----------



## jeffsar

cami, i have the same worries as you, but far worse - i should have been 7+5 by my dates but she reckoned more like 6......... im hoping that as we saw hb it's positive, but i was quite sure of my dates.... scan AGAIN next sat, so we'll see if bubs caught up!! x


----------



## Jaymes

I've been a bit of a stalker so far... I'm popping in to say hello to all of you!


----------



## Kellylooloo

I'm also a stalker! Worried at 7 weeks about lack of symptoms!?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

When is your due dates Jaymes and Kellylooloo? 

I've read again and again that some days you'll have symptoms and some days you won't. If you lose your symptoms for more then a week and then experience bleeding i'm sure that's not a good sign.... but as always if it worries you, definitely talk to your DR. :)


----------



## Jaymes

My Due Dat is April 7, but I've already been added to the list.

I've had brown spotting since 6w3d, and as a result I've had 2 early scans. Both times we've seen a little tiny flicker for the heart so GREAT news there! I've also gotten ginormous... At 8 weeks I look more like 5-6 months. Check out my bump progression here. It's post #338. I have another scan on Tuesday the 31st, but I am super nervous about it. 

Just a little background on me...:flower: Happy FRIDAY Everyone!


----------



## noobie

Hi can i join plsss my estimated due date is 20th Apr 2011!! Soo excitied xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

jaymes-- have you had other kids? I can only think of one reason why you would be showing so much. Though it's awesome!! You actually get to look pregnant! Have you ever had babies before?? sometimes the uterus gets bigger faster.


----------



## Jaymes

:D Yes, I do have 2 wonderful little Monsters already. They've been begging for a baby for years (as have I) and DH decided it was time to try again. So here we are. It's quite scary actually as I am completly starting over. My kids will be 7 & 9 when this one joins us. EEK!


----------



## camishantel

jeffsar said:


> cami, i have the same worries as you, but far worse - i should have been 7+5 by my dates but she reckoned more like 6......... im hoping that as we saw hb it's positive, but i was quite sure of my dates.... scan AGAIN next sat, so we'll see if bubs caught up!! x

sorry your worried hun.. like I said I am not really worried as I measured 6w6d on last one and this time he said 7 1/2 w but should have been 7w6d but he didn't seem worried and if you look at my u/s you can definetly tell it was like further away or something this time... so just waiting for next week now... but I feel horrible today so all good signs right


----------



## Kellylooloo

I'm 15th april 7 weeks today! I'm such a weirdo that I'd actually like sickness as a sure sign!!! :)


----------



## Soulshaken

thanks ladies for the support!! We told our parents last night and my dad cried like a baby and held me for at least 10 minutes... SO cute... everyone is really excited, it's starting to feel more real now!!! :happydance:

As for the ladies who are worried about twinges/cramping... I talked to my doc about that yesterday and he didn't seem concerned AT ALL... he said that sure there was going to be lots of twinges/crampy feelings because there is SO much going on right now... the uterus grows twice it's size from week 6 to 7 for example... he said as long as you aren't having PAINFUL cramps with bleeding, to stop worrying so much! :) Just though i'd share :hugs:

Hope everyone is feeling pretty good today! I always feel good until the evening for some reason... :dohh:


----------



## chelseaharvey

I seem to feel worse in the evening, sickness seems to kick in & i feel dizzy


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Aww that's so sweet!!! Sounds like your parents are really excited! :) We told ours like the DAY we saw the hpt. LOL They were excited. We had to call them on the phone because everyone lives so far away. My mom cried on the phone and DH's mom squealed like a girl. 

I'm glad you shared about what your DR said. My DR said the same thing, but hearing it over and over again is good. :D

Oh and I definitely feel worse at night. Especially right before bed. Dizzy and sick, i've run to the bathroom twice, but still haven't brought anything up. Sooo I suppose i'm lucky right now.


----------



## bernina

I read on another post here that if you're having cramping try to drink more water, a lot of times that will reduce or eliminate the cramping feeling. No idea how it works, but maybe the pressure of a full bladder helps to relieve it a bit, who knows. I do know that when I wake up in the middle of the night and have to pee really bad, that when I get back into bed I'll get some cramping as things adjust to all the extra space my bladder was previously taking up. At least that's what it feels like to me.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Bernina-- That is an interesting theory. After I pee I always cramp a little afterwards.... so I wonder how drinking more water would help. Maybe it adds more fluids so the cramping is more lubricated. LOL I just pulled that outta thin air...


----------



## bernina

Haha, I know it's so silly right, but it seems to hold true for me. 

Soulshaken, I just read your blog, it is lovely! Can I ask, is that a pic of you and DH in your profile on this site? I LOVE the picture, so totally romantic.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations and welcome Noobie and Kelly!!!!!

I have to agree with Bernina, I love that picture SS!


----------



## caro103

evening ladies, hope everyones feeling ok ish?

I've had a little icky feeling again today so am pleased. Still occasionally got a pain in my right side but its not consistent or getting worse so hopeing its just ligaments stretching!

Bank holiday wkend :happydance: people got much planned? we;re having a quiet one apart from a party 2mo night! xx


----------



## CrazyBird

bernina said:


> I read on another post here that if you're having cramping try to drink more water, a lot of times that will reduce or eliminate the cramping feeling. No idea how it works, but maybe the pressure of a full bladder helps to relieve it a bit, who knows. I do know that when I wake up in the middle of the night and have to pee really bad, that when I get back into bed I'll get some cramping as things adjust to all the extra space my bladder was previously taking up. At least that's what it feels like to me.

This is exactly how i feel when i get up for a wee in the night


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hello everyone!

I've been a bit of a stalker recently, just getting chance to read about everyone and no chance to type! Seeing everyone's scan pics is so exciting! I'm due to have my first one 21st sept so a while to wait yet:(
Glad other people have mentioned the cramping after weeing thing, the pressure from a full bladder probably does ease it alittle.. never thought of that! 

hope everyone is doing well,

Abz x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been feeling ok today not really sick at all ? hopefully i will be back to feeling :sick: tomorrow


----------



## caro103

I was feeling good yesterday too snowball, today only slightly icky. people have reassured me that normal, fx;ed!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we are around the same dates too so maybe some sort of day break before we get hit again :rofl:


----------



## Soulshaken

thanks ladies!! we are very excited :happydance: :thumbup: :cloud9:

bernina that is me and hubby in my picture on our wedding day :) Thanks! It's always been one of my favorites... he's wonderful! (most of the time) haha


----------



## DanaBump

i think i've officially started having m/s tho it basically is all day sickness. typically stops about 2-3 so that's good. 2 wks for first scan is so far away!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My boobs didn't hurt almost all day (besides the sensitive nipples which have been the same for almost three weeks now) and all of a sudden just now, they are literally untouchable. Even the smallest graze is almost unbearable. I nearly started crying (which is probably hormonal)... and they are having dull stabby pains, as if someone poked them, but nothing touched them. 

My poor bbs! :(


----------



## DanaBump

i'm sick when i stand up, i'm sick when i sit down, i'm sick when i lay down. moral of the story? i'm sick. iiiick.


----------



## dannyboygirl

I just have bad air bubbles in my belly and gas...:haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sooo tonight's ailments.... 

Sore Boobs
SICK! 
Air Bubbles 

:rofl:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Tonights feelings when I go to sleep

Gas
cramps
air bubbles
heart burn from spicy food


----------



## chocojen

dannyboygirl I am with you on the wind....cant stop burping!!

Pleased we are at last seeing some sunshine, think I will go for a walk at the beach this afternoon while OH is watching football-he has a season ticket so rarely misses a game although he assures me he would if I was giving birth!

He was so funny last night...I was prodding and poking my belly to feel if anything had changed and he wouldnt cos he didnt want to hurt the little bean!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Can you please take me off of the calendar, I m/c yesterday. I go back Monday morning to get my HCG levels checked and to see what is going on with my cervix. :cry: 

Hope all you ladies have a H & H 9 months!


----------



## DanaBump

i wish just one morning i could wake up genuinely happy and excited. i think it has to do with no one in my family really being excited about this prospect of a baby thing which is making me loose my want/desire. 

hormones? who knows. was this wanting a baby thing just a passing thing and now i've changed my mind and that's why i'm down? did i just want what i couldn't have and now i do, i don't? 

anyone else feeling less than steller because of family reaction?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

When family isn't very supportive it can be hard. Sorry sweetie. 

Have you talked to them about it? Told them how upset it makes you that they aren't supportive of their own grandchild, and how hurtful that is to their grandchild?


----------



## Kellylooloo

I had a sinking feeling a while ago but that's because I don't look or feel pregnant and want to! Excited to tell folks and see midwife next week is keeping me upbeat!


----------



## caro103

enniejennie said:


> Can you please take me off of the calendar, I m/c yesterday. I go back Monday morning to get my HCG levels checked and to see what is going on with my cervix. :cry:
> 
> Hope all you ladies have a H & H 9 months!

So sorry hun, hope you get some answers and join 1st tri again v v soon :hugs: xx


----------



## caro103

Parkgirl, think you might have been right about quiet before the storm! I feel terrible again today :wacko: how are you doing?

pain in my side has gone though :D

Hope everyones having a lovely wkend! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Caro!! We keep missing each other lately. I hope you have a great weekend..I am off to work. :( YUck 


Have a great saturday everyone!!


----------



## bernina

enniejennie, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you are able to get some answers from the dr and get back to first tri very soon. :flower:

Is anyone else having a nervous feeling in their stomach? I feel almost like I would the night before a big test or if I had to give a speech at work. I've had it the last few days and I'm 8+1 today. It's not really a pain or anything, just more of annoyance because I feel on edge and well just nervous, even though I can't think of a thing to be nervous about!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Ginger84

Just got back from my early scan and i am sooo relieved everything is ok. Bubs is measuring 8wks but the sac is measuring 9 weeks so she's still not sure of the dates but i dont care! HB was at 161bpm

:happydance:

Still cant relax tho- only 5 more weeks till we can see it again, excited about telling my parents tomorrow i hope they will be thrilled.

Quick Q- im going on holiday around my 12 week mark. I will be 11 weeks before i go and 13 when i get back- would you have the scan before or after the holiday?

thanks


----------



## jeffsar

so sorry for your loss enniejennie, hugs x 

congrats on ths scan ginger, it's a huge relieve seeing hb isn't it?

well, i have been feling awful today - constant nausea. i just wish i could throw up to relieve the symptoms for a while ;(

anyway, hope everyone is feeling better than me today!! x


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> When family isn't very supportive it can be hard. Sorry sweetie.
> 
> Have you talked to them about it? Told them how upset it makes you that they aren't supportive of their own grandchild, and how hurtful that is to their grandchild?

it's not that they aren't supportive, just not as excited as i want/expected them to be.


----------



## PeanutBean

DanaBump said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> When family isn't very supportive it can be hard. Sorry sweetie.
> 
> Have you talked to them about it? Told them how upset it makes you that they aren't supportive of their own grandchild, and how hurtful that is to their grandchild?
> 
> it's not that they aren't supportive, just not as excited as i want/expected them to be.Click to expand...

Well Byron was the tenth grandchild on my side of the family so there was no great excitement there. This one also has not been received with any excitement. Before I got bfp my mum went on about how there was no way I was pregnant. They love all their grandkids, it's just old news. Do 't be glum. It's probably hormones anyway. It's what the parents think and feel that is important. If it helps any, Byron was the first grandchild on DH's side and my MIL didn't visit for 3 months. We haven't told them I'm preg again and probably won't for a long time!


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies!!! 
I'm so sick now a lot! It's actually getting to puking time for me- almost like clockwork. Between 9 and 11. At least that gives me time to still get ready for work. My little brother (who is going to be 5 on thursday) has his first soccer game this afternoon! So exciting! 
Anyways- just wanted to pop in. 
Sorry to the ladies who have lost their bubs.
Cami- glad to see that you had another good scan- I wouldn't worry too much about the dates.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im not feeling to bad at all today :( dont know wether to worry or not !


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for those who are feeling sick really bad today. Just remember it's all for a good cause and it is also a good sign. 

Sorry for those who lost recently. My thoughts are with you :hugs: 

I have been very tired today, and the breasts are still hurting like two giant bruises. 

Tomorrow I will officially be 6 weeks pregnant!! And only 6 more days until my scan!! Very excited about that!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you ladies for all the wishes. I hope to be joining you again very soon!


----------



## CottlestonPie

enniejennie, im so sorry hun :hugs:

had some really weird orange cm the other morning. first thought it maybe had blood in it but it didn't, it was just orange, no red or pink streaks and it wasnt stained with pee! very strange but only happened once so trying not to worry.
the next 3 weeks are going to go so slowly waiting for the next scan.


----------



## cola pops

So sorry enniejennie :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

hi everyone, i hope everyone is well and having a nice bank holiday weekend. Is it bank holiday in the states too or is it just a uk thing?

Enniejennie i truly am so so sorry and i hope you are back very soon xxxx

Well ive been a bit worried the past few days, ive had no sickness and just dont feel pregnant at all. Im also 9 weeks tomorrow which is when my twins stopped growing when i had a mmc 2 years ago. i had no idea until my 12 week scan and i dont think i could go through that again. 

welcome to the new girls ill add you now 
xx


----------



## DanaBump

Tasha360 said:


> hi everyone, i hope everyone is well and having a nice bank holiday weekend. Is it bank holiday in the states too or is it just a uk thing?
> 
> Enniejennie i truly am so so sorry and i hope you are back very soon xxxx
> 
> Well ive been a bit worried the past few days, ive had no sickness and just dont feel pregnant at all. Im also 9 weeks tomorrow which is when my twins stopped growing when i had a mmc 2 years ago. i had no idea until my 12 week scan and i dont think i could go through that again.
> 
> welcome to the new girls ill add you now
> xx

i think it's just a UK thing. next weekend tho is labor day so lots of places are closed monday


----------



## DanaBump

PeanutBean said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> When family isn't very supportive it can be hard. Sorry sweetie.
> 
> Have you talked to them about it? Told them how upset it makes you that they aren't supportive of their own grandchild, and how hurtful that is to their grandchild?
> 
> it's not that they aren't supportive, just not as excited as i want/expected them to be.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Byron was the tenth grandchild on my side of the family so there was no great excitement there. This one also has not been received with any excitement. Before I got bfp my mum went on about how there was no way I was pregnant. They love all their grandkids, it's just old news. Do 't be glum. It's probably hormones anyway. It's what the parents think and feel that is important. If it helps any, Byron was the first grandchild on DH's side and my MIL didn't visit for 3 months. We haven't told them I'm preg again and probably won't for a long time!Click to expand...

that's just the thing, this is my parents first. *sigh* i'm trying to put it off to hormones but then my imagination is getting the best of me in thinking that something is wrong again.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Well ive been a bit worried the past few days, ive had no sickness and just dont feel pregnant at all.
> xx

i could of written these words myself , i have looked through about 40 pages in first tri and it seems a common thing for symptoms to go off now and either stay away or come back with a vengance

i never felt sick yesterday or today and my boobs are no where near as tender , i have been mega panicing and knicker checking every half hour :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

**tmi alert**
had a streak of brown cm every time after i bm'd today. i've been constipated the last couple days so bming was a relief but the streak of brown cm was not. could it be from "pushing" too hard? could it just be mixing when i wipe since after i pee there's nothing? 
me thinks i'll reschedule my u/s for this week just to make myself more comfy. fx and prayers please! i know i sd earlier that it didn't matter but now i'm possibly faced with it, i want this lil one more than anything.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

You did the right thing called your DR. They say that it's common to spot during pregnancy but that NO blood is the norm. My DR said to me that spotting is not always a bad sign. But you should definitely talk to your DR. 

Okay girls.... I just saw a commerical for this product called Intelligender, Baby Gender Prediction Kit. 

Gender Predictor Kit

Ha ha ha! What do you think about this? I know it basically has a 50/50 chance of working anyway, but I wonder how it gets it's results.


----------



## MissFox

I've been debating one of the gender predictor tests- but my friend took one and it was wrong. So it would just be for fun and laughs.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I posted this on another thread too but I really need assurance or advice and definitely some prayers. This morning I put in my progesterone suppository and noticed my uterus felt lower than it did the night before. I had DH check and he agreed, but said if felt closed. Tonight, did it again, and he said it felt open. I'm not bleeding but another girl posted, I think it might have been Cami, (correct me if I'm wrong) how she knew someone who MC but never bled b.c of the progesterone suppositories. It doesn't help either that I haven't had any symptoms today. :sad1:


----------



## Tigerlilies

enniejennie said:


> Can you please take me off of the calendar, I m/c yesterday. I go back Monday morning to get my HCG levels checked and to see what is going on with my cervix. :cry:
> 
> Hope all you ladies have a H & H 9 months!

I'm so sorry Ennie, I hope you're back on here quickly with a strong, healthy beanie. :hugs:


----------



## mommy2lexi

CaseyBaby718 said:


> You did the right thing called your DR. They say that it's common to spot during pregnancy but that NO blood is the norm. My DR said to me that spotting is not always a bad sign. But you should definitely talk to your DR.
> 
> Okay girls.... I just saw a commerical for this product called Intelligender, Baby Gender Prediction Kit.
> 
> Gender Predictor Kit
> 
> Ha ha ha! What do you think about this? I know it basically has a 50/50 chance of working anyway, but I wonder how it gets it's results.

They say they have high accuracy rates (in the upper 90's). I did three of them with my pregnancy with my daughter (at 10 and 12 weeks) and all 3 clearly said girl! I'll do them again, hell just to have something fun to do to pass the time under the gender ultrasound!!! :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I posted this on another thread too but I really need assurance or advice and definitely some prayers. This morning I put in my progesterone suppository and noticed my uterus felt lower than it did the night before. I had DH check and he agreed, but said if felt closed. Tonight, did it again, and he said it felt open. I'm not bleeding but another girl posted, I think it might have been Cami, (correct me if I'm wrong) how she knew someone who MC but never bled b.c of the progesterone suppositories. It doesn't help either that I haven't had any symptoms today. :sad1:


Wrote you on the other thread sweetie. I really hope all is ok (I bet it is!!!). Prayers your way :)


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> You did the right thing called your DR. They say that it's common to spot during pregnancy but that NO blood is the norm. My DR said to me that spotting is not always a bad sign. But you should definitely talk to your DR.
> 
> Okay girls.... I just saw a commerical for this product called Intelligender, Baby Gender Prediction Kit.
> 
> Gender Predictor Kit
> 
> Ha ha ha! What do you think about this? I know it basically has a 50/50 chance of working anyway, but I wonder how it gets it's results.

i haven't called yet but i will on monday. it was more like a streak of brown cm, could've been anything. i just had a ton of growth cramps yesterday so could just be that or who knows what it was. maybe it was just tinted from the bm because every time i #1 it's the normal color. 

i'm trying hard not to worry but i will definately be rescheduling u/s for this week just to make my worried self feel better. wont be til at least wednesday and we have no one to watch my step son til he starts school then. bummer for sure.


----------



## DanaBump

dietrad said:


> I posted this on another thread too but I really need assurance or advice and definitely some prayers. This morning I put in my progesterone suppository and noticed my uterus felt lower than it did the night before. I had DH check and he agreed, but said if felt closed. Tonight, did it again, and he said it felt open. I'm not bleeding but another girl posted, I think it might have been Cami, (correct me if I'm wrong) how she knew someone who MC but never bled b.c of the progesterone suppositories. It doesn't help either that I haven't had any symptoms today. :sad1:

i also didn't bleed until about 3 wks after cuz body still thought i was preggy but baby stopped growing and i'm not on anything. it doesn't matter what you're on it can happen, we're all just a bunch of nervous wrecks and it doesn't matter even once we have these babies we'll still be worriers. after all, it is the most stressful job we'll love. :baby:


----------



## camishantel

so so tired the last few days I have taken multiple naps some very long... just took a 5 hour nap and am about to go back to bed.. oh and I have nose bleeds and feel like I have a cold...fun fun... was a little worried this morning as I woke up and still had no symptoms since yesterday and then bam at 2:30 this afternoon it hit me with a vengence....


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Well ive been a bit worried the past few days, ive had no sickness and just dont feel pregnant at all.
> xx
> 
> i could of written these words myself , i have looked through about 40 pages in first tri and it seems a common thing for symptoms to go off now and either stay away or come back with a vengance
> 
> i never felt sick yesterday or today and my boobs are no where near as tender , i have been mega panicing and knicker checking every half hour :haha:Click to expand...

me too lol. How are you today? i still have no symptoms :-( xx


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry ladies but I have removed some posts & thought I would point out our guidelines that some newer members seem confused over.

Forum Rules & Privacy Policy
While BabyandBump try to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had no energy whatsoever for the past 2 days. Felt like I had flu yesterday... Just feel drained today. Done an hour of housework and already taking a break.
DF has had to go into work and whilst i appreciate that we could do with the overtime money, I could do with some help around the house today. 

My lizard is behaving like a child today so I guess it's good practice! I cleaned him out, cleaned myself up, and now he's stomped fruit all over his clean tank and tipped his house upside down. Doh!

Still... 9 Weeks today!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Very happy to be 6 weeks today! :D 

Four more days until my u/s. :D YEY! 

Nothing really to report on. Things have been pretty stable. Nothing new and interesting.


----------



## cola pops

To all April Sweet Peas, I wish you all wonderfull pregnancies.
Most of you prob saw my post yesterday which has been removed. I do not understand why I could not discuss what was upsetting me. Surely not everybody agrees with all the posts on all the forums, I didn't expect everyone to agree with me either, I was just explaining my situation and how I was feeling. Due to this I will no longer be logging on to Baby and Bump. :cry:
I know some of you replied but I didn't get to see most of these as they too were removed, but thankyou to those who did x
Also it dosn't help that the site will not let me read the forum rules as apparently I haven't been on here long enough:shrug:.
Anyway as I said happy and healthy pregnancies to all xxx:hugs:


----------



## cola pops

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Very happy to be 6 weeks today! :D
> 
> Four more days until my u/s. :D YEY!
> 
> Nothing really to report on. Things have been pretty stable. Nothing new and interesting.

Before I go, Happy 6 weeks xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sorry if you feel the need to leave, was only pointing out the rule which is there because of it being such a particularly difficult and emotive topic at the best of times let alone on a parenting forum. There's nothing to stop you saying how there are things that are upsetting you, just need to steer clear of that one particular topic. :hugs: Perhaps you'll reconsider but all the best for your pregnancy and family difficulties either way.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Awww, i'm sorry you are leaving but I can understand. :hugs: 

Hope maybe you'll come back. Until then, I wish you the best on your pregnancy!!


----------



## DanaBump

got all sorts of stressed out yesterday because of the brown swipe of cm that DH and i spent the night fighting because of it. when will i ever learn to just shut up and go to bed? *sigh*


----------



## caro103

Ladies with AWOL symptoms try not to worry, Thurs and Fri I felt fine then yesterday wham...absolutely terrible again! think sometimes the hormones level a bit and you feel bettter ish then they surge and back to sqaure one :sick:. 

Hope everyones having a nice wkend! I sure am gratefuly for an extra day to lounge around tomorrow too! :D


----------



## Soulshaken

Cola Pops you will be missed :hugs: I hope you can find a place that is more supportive to you and Happy & Healthy Nine Months to you darlin! :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

and apparently i'll be spending the day in a complete panic attack again. 

for no apparent reason might i add. no cramping, no blood, no anything. just pure panic attack.


----------



## gertrude

DanaBump said:


> and apparently i'll be spending the day in a complete panic attack again.
> 
> for no apparent reason might i add. no cramping, no blood, no anything. just pure panic attack.

do try to chill out love

worrying/stressing/panicking won't change anything, other than start to do your own head in and that of friends/family/pets etc :haha:

scanning every day wouldn't change anything either. this time we just need to trust our bodies to do the right thing. I think we're all so used to controlling everything that this is really difficult for us, just to trust our bodies.

But do try love, enjoy each day and take it easy. Eat well, relax and do something nice to distract yourself :)

I'm now 7+4 and it's true, the last 3 weeks have gone just as quickly as normal, as long as you don't over analyse every last thing!


----------



## DanaBump

gertrude said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> and apparently i'll be spending the day in a complete panic attack again.
> 
> for no apparent reason might i add. no cramping, no blood, no anything. just pure panic attack.
> 
> do try to chill out love
> 
> worrying/stressing/panicking won't change anything, other than start to do your own head in and that of friends/family/pets etc :haha:
> 
> scanning every day wouldn't change anything either. this time we just need to trust our bodies to do the right thing. I think we're all so used to controlling everything that this is really difficult for us, just to trust our bodies.
> 
> But do try love, enjoy each day and take it easy. Eat well, relax and do something nice to distract yourself :)
> 
> I'm now 7+4 and it's true, the last 3 weeks have gone just as quickly as normal, as long as you don't over analyse every last thing!Click to expand...

i was doing so well until yesterday. wish i could get back me "be what will be" attitude. *breath in, breath out*


----------



## princesspie

hi ladies, can i join you? im sorry but i havent read all the posts, there are too many! lol
i am around 5 weeks pregnant, havent got a due date yet as ive had some bleeding and an early scan that only showed the sack and no baby but im confident that it was just to soon to see anything and im having another scan i a week or so. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome princesspie, good luck with your next scan!


----------



## CottlestonPie

When are cravings meant to kick in? I'm completely addicted to marmite at the mo. Didn't have it for years as DF doesn't like it. Now I have a pot that I keep in my handbag at all times! :haha:


----------



## gertrude

I'm just not hungry in the evening at the moment - it's a bit weird


----------



## CottlestonPie

I lost my appetite for a good couple of weeks, then it came back (particularly for marmite rolls!) but I can only eat smaller portions or I feel sick and bloated.


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> When are cravings meant to kick in? I'm completely addicted to marmite at the mo. Didn't have it for years as DF doesn't like it. Now I have a pot that I keep in my handbag at all times! :haha:

until 3 weeks ago, i couldn't look at salad cream - i am a mayo girl :winkwink: - but i have it on everything just now! supper tonight was mashed tatties with grated cheesemixed through with salad cream all over!! so satisfying but i can't believe i ate it :haha:

hope everyone is doing well. haven't felt so sick today but t's still lurking.....

sad to see cola pops go, she was just looking for support :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

It is sad about cola pops but she didn't have to. Lots of people on the forum have broached the taboo topic and been told about the rules and that was that. I guess she has just been very emotional so it was too much.

I had no cravings last time so don't know when they usually start but the marmite and salad cream binges certainly sound like cravings! I wonder if I'll get any this time...?


----------



## jeffsar

just had cool de ja vu - decided to start my quest to prevent strecthmarks.

I used clarins tonic oil all through 2nd and 3rd tri last time and don't have a single strecthmark so ordered some this time too. i opened the bottle tonight and the smell instantly reminded me of my bump! made me quite emotional - sorry ladies, hormones!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Okay being from the US I would really like to know what Salad Cream and Marmite are???


----------



## jeffsar

PeanutBean said:


> It is sad about cola pops but she didn't have to. Lots of people on the forum have broached the taboo topic and been told about the rules and that was that. I guess she has just been very emotional so it was too much.
> 
> I had no cravings last time so don't know when they usually start but the marmite and salad cream binges certainly sound like cravings! I wonder if I'll get any this time...?


I know, she obviously was just having a difficult day. i feel for her, family situations and over load of hormones don't mix x


----------



## PeanutBean

Salad cream is a sort of vinegary sauce a bit like mayo. (Both are disgusting IMO!) Marmite is vegemite for US people I think.

Jeffsar I had no stretchmarks throughout my pregnancy til something like 36 weeks then overnight my stomach split everywhere. They were so painful too. I was MASSIVE at the end! I'm sure it's why my waters popped too early, he was only 6lb12.


----------



## madcatwoman

all my food tastes like cardboard, im not particually hungry anyway!. Evening meals seem to leave me feeling a bit off colour however!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I don't think vegemite is US. DH said it was a nasty paste that is popular in Australia. 

But marmite balls are what? Just yeast bread like balls? (i tried googling, haven't gotten anything substantial)


----------



## jeffsar

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Okay being from the US I would really like to know what Salad Cream and Marmite are???

marmite - you either love it or hate it!! em, do you get twiglets?? they are coated in marmite - it's like a beefy kind of spread - help uk girls, no idea how to describe it!!

salad cream is just that, a runny kind of salad dressing, like a really thin, vinegary mayo...... and again, tha description was rubbish!! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

PeanutBean said:


> Salad cream is a sort of vinegary sauce a bit like mayo. (Both are disgusting IMO!) Marmite is vegemite for US people I think.
> 
> Jeffsar I had no stretchmarks throughout my pregnancy til something like 36 weeks then overnight my stomach split everywhere. They were so painful too. I was MASSIVE at the end! I'm sure it's why my waters popped too early, he was only 6lb12.


i have no idea if i would have gotten or not - but the stuff is so nice so i'll go with it anyway. it was recommended to me by a herbalist, it's all natural, smells good and IMO seems to keep them at bay! i was huge to, all out front - can't imagine being like that again!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Can only describe marmite as a Beefy yeast extract... Sounds delish eh! :haha:
Glad I'm not the only one who has a strange new food addiction! I've gone completely off onions too. Yuck.


----------



## ilovelife

ooo can I join, I am expecting approximately on the 29th April 2011 :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh I think I'll be using bio oil for stretch marks unless I'm recommended anything else, preferably cheaper!


----------



## CottlestonPie

ilovelife said:


> ooo can I join, I am expecting approximately on the 29th April 2011 :)

Welcome and congrats! Xx


----------



## jeffsar

the only thing i craved last time was ice cubes - no idea why and not good for teeth!!


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh I think I'll be using bio oil for stretch marks unless I'm recommended anything else, preferably cheaper!

i swear by the clarins tonic oil, but the cheapest i can find it is £16.99.
if you want really cheap, my friend used extra virgin olive oil and has none......... x


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh I think I'll be using bio oil for stretch marks unless I'm recommended anything else, preferably cheaper!

Unfortunately there isnt a lot you can do about stretch marks - if you got them in puberty (or if you gain weight) you'll get them in pregnancy too

I have some friends who didn't get any stretch marks until after giving birth - that's harsh :D

I have been told that bio-oil is cheaper on amazon x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Has anyone started showing any bumps yet? Some of you are about to enter week 9!! :D


----------



## jeffsar

well, i definelty have a pot, but unsure whether it is real baby bump or food bump!! x


----------



## caro103

I bought bio-oil! but think its prob going to be more of a comfort thing to prevent itching than stretchmarks as got them pretty bad in puberty :(, theres always hope though!

Funny about the mention of marmite, haven't had it in years and it sounds very yummy right now! hehe. Though no food is going down very well at the moment! so looking forward to the end of 1st tri!

~No belly for me yet, but clothes def tighter and if wear tight clothes sickness seems to be worse from pressure on belly :shrug: weird!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So one craving I can't kick are tacos. I could go for hard shell tacos every day! 

Also green olives and black olives. And pickles. 

But god please don't give me any tomatoes (except for grape tomatoes). I feel sick even thinking about them.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sickness being worse with tight clothes seems reasonable. That's why i've been wearing skirts and yoga pants. Any pressure on belly makes me feel ill and brings the cramping on more.


----------



## caro103

yeah, though cramping now seems to have gone for me in the last few days after quite a lot of pain thurs/fri. So over this sicky feeling though! he he


----------



## PeanutBean

Marmite is a vegetable and yeast extract. It's a very thick brown spread that is salty and chick full of b vitamins. I would say if you love food covered in a soy sauce like shoyu or tamari (not a sweet one) you'd probably like it. The beef one is bovril which is also used to make a hot drink the thought of which is enough to make me sick anytime! I prefer actual yeast extract, it has a nicer taste than marmite. I only use it dotted on toast, I don't understand people that can spread it thick like jam!

I had to wear maternity trousers to walk the dog today as my dog walking trousers, though they did fasten, were loads too tight! I feel like my bloat has gone so either it's the beginning of bump or I've really been overeating the past couple of weeks!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So this is a little embarressing :blush: but one of my breasts seem to be growing at a faster rate then the other. :( 

So, I have one that hurts more and is bigger and one that hurts less and not as big. 

All i'm saying is we will be having a long discussion if breast 2 doesn't get on the ball!


----------



## caro103

hehe peanut, I'm sure its the beginnings of a bump and maybe a little bit of bloat still there! :D xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've also heard that it could be all the organs being cramped up. So maybe that too.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So one craving I can't kick are tacos. I could go for hard shell tacos every day!
> 
> Also green olives and black olives. And pickles.
> 
> But god please don't give me any tomatoes (except for grape tomatoes). I feel sick even thinking about them.

Funny you say this...I've been craving green olives 2 and I just sent my hubby to the store after some..lol:haha:


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Just got back in town from a lovely camping weekend. The ms was hitting fairly hard the entire time, but I still had fun. I'm 9 weeks today :dance: Very exciting. My first doctors appointment is Wednesday and I can't wait.

How is everyone doing? I need to go back and catch up on everything I missed while I was gone.


----------



## DanaBump

i wiped a lot of brown and now nothing. no this doesn't make me feel any better because this is exactly what happened the last time. i'll be taking a break until i can get an u/s and know what's going on. nothing anyone can do, tho pretty sure this'll be mc #2


----------



## camishantel

Dana sorry hun hope that is not what this is.... I know dr's tend to say brown is old blood and nothing to worry about so I hope this is the case.... none of mine started out with brown was straight bright red then brown


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sorry to hear that Dana. I hope that the U/S can give you some hope. :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Dan - I am thinking of you and hoping it isn't what you think it may be. Sorry, I have been through one missed miscarriage before, and mine started off with brown discharge when I wiped, and got heavier over 3 days, before turning red. 

I haven't been here for a while - been doing a few things and keeping myself busy as it is coming up to the week I lost my lo although it is confusing for me, as lo went at 8 weeks 4 days yet didnt find out til 11 weeks 5 days, so until my scan, I am anxiously waiting t see if I have a sticky one, too.
My nausea was pretty bad this week, but tends to happen when I have eaten, only. I am suffering with headaches BIG TIME...Is anyone else?!?


----------



## JakesMummy

Ooh just saw the Marmite comments!! I am a huge fan of marmite, but am fussy with how it is spread!!!
The toast has to be piping hot, butter melted as soon as poss, and the marmite drizzled on, so it can kinda mix with the butter..I don;t like it thick, but neither do I like it scraped on! God, I am at risk of sounding a right hormonal nutter!


----------



## Jaymes

If it helps anyone else, I've been spotting brown since 6w3d, and have been on pelvic rest since then. I've had 2 scans and saw the baby's heartbeating both times. I'm going in for another scan on Tuesday. Yesterday was the day I lost my last lo, so I've been a wreck all weekend. Tbh it's been difficult, but I am trying to keep up pma. I made it past my first goal! Next goal is 12 weeks!:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies seems the evening sickness has hit me full force. I am so nauseated and really feel like I would feel so much better if I could actually be sick...ugh but its so worth it. 

Dana so sorry your spotting but praying for you and your bean. 

Jaymes sorry about the loss of your lo. Hugs to you huni.


----------



## Jaymes

We are still praying this one sticks, but at the moment I am very reassured by my growing bump and abundance of MS. Funny how you can take comfort in the yucky parts. 
:D


----------



## caRISSasBump

is due 21st April 2011 :)


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Carissa!


----------



## chocojen

congratulations and welcome to everyone new.

my jeans dont do up!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Has anyone started showing any bumps yet? Some of you are about to enter week 9!! :D

I wish!
9+1 today but I'm a big girly so it's gonna be a while before anything shows!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Dana and Jaymes.

I was nauseous in the night for the first time last night and worse this morning. I think we've already reached the level of DH bringing me breakfast before I can get up.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls 

hope everyone is well today and :hugs: for all that need them 

my sickness came back yesterday and today i feel nauseous so feeling better !


----------



## jenwigan

:( started feeling sickly in a morning now!!! had to miss work this morning, couldnt stand up with out going dizzy and feeling sick :( xx


----------



## caro103

eugh I'm with you girls on the sickness, its there all day now and even at night if I'm woken by something I realise I feek sick :wacko:

dh is being good but don't think he gets it! but I guess /i never did either until going through it! roll on 12 wks :)

welcome to newbies :D.

dana hope your bubba hangs on hun xx


----------



## bernina

Morning/afternoon, hope everyone is doing as well as possible.

I had my first official puke last night. Right afer I ate a piece of super sweet coffee cake, bam up it came. It was so painful too because it seemed like there was no water in my stomach to help ease things up. 

I am very glad that yesterday afternoon I cleaned and disinfected all of the toilets. Rule number one for pregnancy, keep those suckers clean!!

I felt pretty rough all weekend, felt like I had a mild flu, just really weak, easily tired just by standing and doing the simplest of things. I got plenty of sleep last night but woke up absolutely exhausted. 

No complaints as this is vastly different than my first pregnancy that ended in mmc!!

Is anyone else finding that no matter how much water they drink they are still thirsty and pee is still super dark? I drank several liters of water last night and I still don't feel like my thirst was quenched! I'm going to mention to the nurse today, but she'll probably just tell me to keep drinking more.

Have my nurse OB appointment this afternoon, no exam just paperwork and probably will order some blood and urine tests. Next ultrasound is Wednesday and I am nervously looking forward to it. Just hoping and praying that little one hangs on and has a nice strong heartbeat for us to see/hear!!

Hope those that are feeling rough get some relief, don't want your symptoms to disappear entirely of course, but a little easing in the worst symptoms would be in order.


----------



## camishantel

berina- I too felt like I had a flu or something all weekend and feel tottally exhausted today even though I took friday off and had multiple naps all weekend.... sometimes I wish I could be sick because when I puke I feel so much better..... wish I could take today off too as I have a stuffy bloody nose and am dizzy and nauseous I know I need to eat but right now soooooooo not a great idea trying to wait just a little while longer


----------



## PeanutBean

Bernina my wee is really dark too and frequent. But we're making an extra pint of blood too. I think things settle down after a while.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I'm supposed to be napping now but my boy wouldn't let me. He fell asleep at 5, which is too late for him to sleep, and so I get no nap at all. Haven't managed a single nap yet though exhaustion hits me like a sledgehammer at 3pm.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I got my first bout of MS that wasn't at night to due to heavy bloating. 

I suppose it happened because I was overcome with hunger all of sudden and felt sick because of the feeling. 

So i made myself a tall glass of milk and crackers. :) Feel much better now and was able to keep my stomach from flipping.


----------



## Soulshaken

Bernina i'm totally with you on the water issue... i feel like i drink so much there is CONSTANT pressure around my waistline and peeing all the time! but still dark pee... i'm sure it will work itself out, as long as we keep hydrated i'm sure there is nothing to worry about :) 
Hope everyone is feeling good today ladies! :hugs: I'm an emotional roller coaster but that is to be expected i guess... 8 weeks tomorrow! So excited :) :happydance:


----------



## JazzyCat

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry it's been ages since I've posted! Started back in school in classes most of the week. Mondays are my only day to check in now... Anyhow, probably won't have time to read through all the posts but I hope everyone is well!! I found out last week that my sister is also PG, two weeks behind me, so we are both expecting in April!!! WOW! Such good news!! She's now the only one I've told besides my DH, but it is nice to have told someone who understands so well!! 

Symptoms are not too bad lately. Mostly just sleepy and really, really sore BBs. First official prenatal appt is this Friday (my sister's is the same day)! Miss talking to you ladies and wishing everyone the best!!


----------



## Tasha360

oooh i wish i had chance to get a nap, its just never gonna happen witha a 4 month and a 3 yr old lol.

Been swimming today and then to a soft play area so hopefully the kids will be tired out n go to bed early. 

I have loads of stretch marks bio oil never worked for me. i have quite a belly already, must just be bloat though 

welcome to the new ladies ill update later xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

Tasha - I have a huge belly already too, most likely bloat, but it looks like a bump so it's fun. Funny b/c had a family event this last weekend and had to do my best to hide it since only my sister knows... not too easy, but my mom was really suspicious when I was turning down the booze! ;)

Haven't really had the MS over the last week, only slight flu feeling in the evenings. Seems like I only get really sick if I overeat.... which happens... Hope the MS stays away, don't miss it. Just hoping to get a scan on Friday and more info!! So happy to be done with two months already!


----------



## JazzyCat

I love swimming while PG, really feels amazing! Only problem is limited time to go!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Today has been pretty icky. Headache for the better part of it, and my cramping has come back. Went away for the weekend. Seems like symptoms just come and go as they please.


----------



## ettegirb21

Please add me for the 24th. :) Had an u/s today. Looks good so far.


----------



## PeanutBean

JazzyCat I went to aquanatal once a week when preg the first time. In the UK we get paid time off work to attend antenatal classes including fitness so I got to go during worktime. Can't wait to start again, I loved it!


----------



## UkCath

Hi everyone. 
Congrats to all the newbies.

I am also really thirsty all the time and yet I'm really bored with the none aspartame, none caffine drinks too. 

JazzyCat that is amazing news that your sister is pregnant and you are only 2 weeks apart, that will be really nice for you to be able to share your experience swith your sister. Does she live near you too? 

Does your mum not know either of you are pregnant?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm having caffeine. I drink lots of tea but I like it weak anyway. I seem to recall the guidelines being something like 6 cups of tea a day (I have less than that though). I'm not sure about coffee.

I don't know if any girls in here will be interested but if you are I've decided to so a self-indulgent pregnant journal this time: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/403677-growing-peanuts-bean-2-a.html


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ettegirb21 said:


> Please add me for the 24th. :) Had an u/s today. Looks good so far.

YEY! Another 24th EDD. :happydance:

PS: I LOVE PLUMB!


----------



## JazzyCat

PeanutBean said:


> JazzyCat I went to aquanatal once a week when preg the first time. In the UK we get paid time off work to attend antenatal classes including fitness so I got to go during worktime. Can't wait to start again, I loved it!

That sounds like fun! My grandma has a pool near my school, so I am trying to get over there at least once a week after I get out of class... six more weeks of class, so that would be fun! Just swimming breathstroke mostly at this point. Feels amazing in my tummy muscles!


----------



## JazzyCat

UkCath said:


> Hi everyone.
> Congrats to all the newbies.
> 
> I am also really thirsty all the time and yet I'm really bored with the none aspartame, none caffine drinks too.
> 
> JazzyCat that is amazing news that your sister is pregnant and you are only 2 weeks apart, that will be really nice for you to be able to share your experience swith your sister. Does she live near you too?
> 
> Does your mum not know either of you are pregnant?

Hey UKCath = I finally am drinking some lemon lime soda, because I was so bored with just juice and seltzer all the time. Also hot cocoa and chocolate milk are still favorites, very little caffine I think.

My sister lives about 2-3 hours away, which isn't too bad. We had a great time together this weekend. She told our mom already, but she has had an u/s and I haven't yet. My DH wants to wait another month or two before we tell anyone else. Happy my sis knows at least!! My mom's so excited about my sis being PG, can't wait to tell her we both are!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JazzyCat said:


> UkCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> Congrats to all the newbies.
> 
> I am also really thirsty all the time and yet I'm really bored with the none aspartame, none caffine drinks too.
> 
> JazzyCat that is amazing news that your sister is pregnant and you are only 2 weeks apart, that will be really nice for you to be able to share your experience swith your sister. Does she live near you too?
> 
> Does your mum not know either of you are pregnant?
> 
> Hey UKCath = I finally am drinking some lemon lime soda, because I was so bored with just juice and seltzer all the time. Also hot cocoa and chocolate milk are still favorites, very little caffine I think.
> 
> My sister lives about 2-3 hours away, which isn't too bad. We had a great time together this weekend. She told our mom already, but she has had an u/s and I haven't yet. My DH wants to wait another month or two before we tell anyone else. Happy my sis knows at least!! My mom's so excited about my sis being PG, can't wait to tell her we both are!Click to expand...

That sounds SO exciting!! :) :happydance: I'm excited for you!! :haha:


----------



## UkCath

It does sound exciting, I bet your mum will be over the moon!

I think I am going to make a move in to milk shakes tomorrow...


----------



## Elliesmummy

Hi Ladies

Can i join you? My little bubs is due 17th April (depending on scan)

xxxxxxx


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks ladies! I know, I am just thrilled. When she told me I was in shock! I knew she was TTC for a couple months, this was our first month thinking about it... so it was amazing that everything worked out the way it did. It will be like twins... only cousins! So fun, can't wait. Now just praying everything stays healthy for both of us.

Welcom Elliesmummy and congrats!!


----------



## helen1234

Ugh think my sickness has started earlier this time, my gag reflex is so sensitive it's embarrassing lol, it didn't start this early last time but hey ho not going to moan I'm just glad I'm pregnant :) x


----------



## bernina

Jazzycat, my very best friend is exactly 2 weeks behind me, it's so nice to have someone to go through this with, even better that it's your sister!!!


----------



## MissFox

Jazzy- my SIL is 3 weeks in front of me- but we're not close. She hates my DF (her brother) and he's not too fond of her. I keep my distance from that. 
Went to orientation today- got bloods done and set my first US appoinment for wednesday morning. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck for Wednesday! x

I feel rotten today. Fluey groggy tired achey... My nose is stuffed up but when I blow it it just bleeds. Anyone else get that? I've never really had nosebleeds until now.


----------



## DanaBump

ultrasound tomorrow at 930. prayers for heartbeat...


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Cottleston! I'm not having much blood in my nose (have had some in the past) but VERY stuffy! Has to do with making the mucus plug? 
I'm thinking of you Dana- Good luck and much hopes for a heartbeat!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls hope everyone is well

My sister is now 5 days behind me ! 

9 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## chocojen

morning,

just been to see dr and told them I was pregnant, he was really good and very informative but they dont have an available midwife slot for 3 weeks by which time I will be 11 weeks! they said to phone tomorrow and they will try to fit me in as extra sometime but it will be on a wednesday so i will have to take time out of work to go! 

oh well its just how these things go!


----------



## Tasha360

Afternoon girls, feeling ok today still not had any sickness for days. Tried out my doppler last night, could hear the whoosing of the placenta but no heartbeat just yet. 
Ive been offered a flat today from my local council. I currently live in a 3 bedroom house but its rented privately and we cant afford it. I really dont know what to do and whether to take it. I know it wont be big enough but i was thinking maybe they'd move us when i tell them im expecting again. What do you girls think? xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi Girls, hope your all ok?

TMI - I have spent over half an hour on the toilet this morning with very bad constipation, yuck! Anyone else suffering? I had a breakfast of weatabix, prune yoghurt and raisins, think i need to start eating more fibre.

Hope your scan goes well Dana. 

I've got my booking in appointment on Thursday, don't know what to expect though as this is our first. Do i need to take my dp with me or can i just go on my own?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ii went on my own and it was fine :) just a bit of paperwork really!

I feel your pain re toilet troubles... It's been soooo uncomfortable.


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Tasha360 said:


> Afternoon girls, feeling ok today still not had any sickness for days. Tried out my doppler last night, could hear the whoosing of the placenta but no heartbeat just yet.
> Ive been offered a flat today from my local council. I currently live in a 3 bedroom house but its rented privately and we cant afford it. I really dont know what to do and whether to take it. I know it wont be big enough but i was thinking maybe they'd move us when i tell them im expecting again. What do you girls think? xx

In my experience, you're best to take it! Once you're in the system, they have to try and help you out or at least there's the option of mutual exchange (I think most areas have this scheme now)
we lived with my mum and dad for 10 months living in their dining room, whilst I was pg with ds, also had dd still in a cot, until ds was 10 weeks old, we then took on a one bed 1st floor flat, as it was all we could afford, we were offered a property 4 months later, but it was awful, situated in the backwaters of Hell!! We ended up waiting another 16 months before we were offered anywhere else, by this time we had been on the list for about 3 years in a mid to high banding, We were on the phone to the association almost every day, involved the newspapers, local councillors, mayors, family, etc..I think we would have still been waiting if we hadn't kicked up such a fuss, the sooner you're in, the sooner you're paying out less money and the closer you are to getting somewhere more appropriate. x


----------



## camishantel

Dana-good luck tomorrow
yes nose bleeds every pregnancy I have had... my new symptom with this one is sneezing..very fun... so tired.
MissFox- yay for first scan let us know how everything goes... 
AFM_ can't wait till friday my next scan and one week closer to being past the "danger zone" however already have made it past my mc time last time which apparently is a good milestone.. so fx'd and lots of :dust:


----------



## CrazyBird

CottlestonPie said:


> Ii went on my own and it was fine :) just a bit of paperwork really!
> 
> I feel your pain re toilet troubles... It's been soooo uncomfortable.

Cool, i'll just go on my own then, i like dp to be at the scans but not to fussed when seeing the midwife.

I could have cried this morning when on the toilet, i wouldn't change anything though as very grateful to be pregnant, dont know why i started reading about missed miscarriages this morning. I think its because i hear so many stories about ladies going for their 12 week scan and they have had a missed miscarriage. Just praying my 12 week scan goes well, seeing the hearbeat at the 7wk scan should have made me more relaxed, it has a little bit but i still get nervous.


----------



## lilbean

JakesMummy said:


> Dan - I am thinking of you and hoping it isn't what you think it may be. Sorry, I have been through one missed miscarriage before, and mine started off with brown discharge when I wiped, and got heavier over 3 days, before turning red.
> 
> I haven't been here for a while - been doing a few things and keeping myself busy as it is coming up to the week I lost my lo although it is confusing for me, as lo went at 8 weeks 4 days yet didnt find out til 11 weeks 5 days, so until my scan, I am anxiously waiting t see if I have a sticky one, too.
> My nausea was pretty bad this week, but tends to happen when I have eaten, only. I am suffering with headaches BIG TIME...Is anyone else?!?

hi Hun, im in the same positon, i had mmc at 8wk6days but didnt find out till 11week and 1 day, its awful wondering and waiting isnt it. I feel totally different this time though, i feel sick all day long and didnt before and I too am suffering from horrible headaches, midwife just told me today to drink lots and lots of water and if that doesnt work to get back in touch and they will arange accupuncture xxx


----------



## MissFox

cami- I'm so excited for tomorrow! 
I sneeze all the time too! That goes along with burping and farting non-stop! Someone asked if I hide the farting from DF (like a good woman should or something?) and I laughed loud and replied "no, we fart together"


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Funny how some days it's just so hard for me to even imagine that i'm pregnant. It's all just surreal still. 

But I guess all this intense hunger pangs, bloated, crampy, boobs sore keeps in my check. Slight nausea is starting to happen around noon. If I don't get small things in me I will feel ill.

My u/s is in 2 days!! :D That is going to make everything so much better. Then I will have an actual picture of my little bean!


----------



## Lucy0945

I was wondering where this thread had gone! But I've just found it again! Hope you're all well. My sickness has really kicked in now. I had to ask for the car to be stopped urgently the other day so that I could throw up! Nice!


----------



## PeanutBean

Damn I really need to book in with the MW!


----------



## camishantel

MissFox said:


> cami- I'm so excited for tomorrow!
> I sneeze all the time too! That goes along with burping and farting non-stop! Someone asked if I hide the farting from DF (like a good woman should or something?) and I laughed loud and replied "no, we fart together"

yeah if we had to hide it I would never see my bf...


----------



## MissFox

Lucy- I know! It's so hard to figure out where they put things sometiems! I just hope that since they already moved the May due dates thread to the lounge they are getting all the other girls in there! I would never have found it if it wasn't for it being in 1stTri.


----------



## DanaBump

i also can't stop sneezing. sometimes 6 at a time.

u/s went great! exactly 7+1 due date april 18 heartbeat 171.
 



Attached Files:







7+1 (2).jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 18









7+1 (3).jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 13









7+1.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## caro103

thats so brill dana :D really happy for you hun!

I've had a much better day today :D, nausea still there slightly but generally have been able to function nearly normally :D

Hope everyones doing okay? xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dana that's amazing!!! That's sooo cute how it points to the baby's appendages and head. :D So glad that everything worked out.


----------



## camishantel

Dana- yay see everything is good... lots and lots of sticky :dust:

AFM- I am so exhausted today I can barely function and was having cramps earlier nothing bad just definitely couldn't ignore them... still ok very nauseous after lunch though and just want my scan friday so I can see little baby is still doing great... fx'd


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw wow those scan pics are fantastic! Congrats! 

I've had a fair bit of aching today. Not cramping and not painful just achey. Wondering if this might be the start of getting round ligament pains. Or maybe it's too early for that and I'm just feeling general stretching... Who knows.


----------



## DanaBump

i especially love the one with the heartbeat. she tried doing some of the 3D, but little nugget is just a little too small. 
hard to believe in a matter of a month i'll be in 2nd trimester.


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I'm there with the exhaustion! I'm so tired today (DF woke me up early)
I'm feeling better today but having some lingering nausea. I'll be thrilled to make it past the morning sickness.

Dana- glad to see your scan went well!!!


----------



## camishantel

MissFox said:


> Cami- I'm there with the exhaustion! I'm so tired today (DF woke me up early)
> I'm feeling better today but having some lingering nausea. I'll be thrilled to make it past the morning sickness.
> 
> Dana- glad to see your scan went well!!!

also 2 of the ladies I talk to a lot on here had mc's today.. so sad I just want this baby so bad and don't want anything to go wrong and it is horrible that these things happen to people they shouldn't but we can't control anything... sorry just a little frustrated at the moment


----------



## MissFox

Definitly. I'm so sad for one of my bump buddies who lost her bubs. I just can't even imagine the pain. It's so sad. 
I'm really happy about tomorrow I just really want to confirm that things are going accordingly- as I'm sure they are with you Cami!


----------



## nadira037

Hi ladies I didn't know where the group was moved to so I haven't posted in a while. Hope all is well and everybody is good.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Two more days until my ultrasound scan!! :happydance: I'm so excited!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana- fantastic pics! Glad to hear all is well with you and bubs!


----------



## JakesMummy

lilbean- thankyou, I wish you all the best for your pregnancy! I will take acupuncture into consideration although I agree, water seems to be helping - I am usually the worlds worst drinker (non-alcoholic, of course!) but have tried to increase..with not much success!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, i'm kinda interested. Some of you were talking about housing in the UK and having to go threw a lot of paper work to get moved to better housing, and what not. 

Is that a program in the UK for housing? It would be very interesting to learn about. :)


----------



## m&me

Hi! My due date is April 2nd 2011.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

m&me said:


> Hi! My due date is April 2nd 2011.

:hi: congrats xx


----------



## kierley

morning ladies I haven't been online for a while so I have loads to catch up on. hope your all felling ok need to read through the thread could take a while lol xx


----------



## helen1234

Got my next scan in the morning, I'm so nervous I have no idea what the putcome will be, bur hopefully they'll be a heartbeat and little beanie is growing well eeeeek x


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,
Just had a night at my sisters, we were up chatting til 12-can barely stay awake today!!

Phoned the surgery this morning and they have no idea when they will be able to get me in with the midwife! I have to wait for a call over the weekend and arrange it from there. Only thing is I will definintly miss the call this weekend as working two 14 hour days....wonder if I could just walk up to maternity and try and pull the 'I work here to card'?!!!

Today I noticed sore boobs for the first time...up until now my nipples have been sensitive but today even putting my bra on was uncomfortable. Stilll cant stop burping either.

Congratulations m&me...you are due on my birthday. and to DAna on your scan so pleased all was well
x


----------



## MissFox

Ok- I have just over an hour until my first us. I'm watching Say Yes To The Dress in hopes of trying to keep my mind off how much I need to wee. Wow. Anyways- hopefully all goes well and I'll have some pics to update with soon.


----------



## bernina

Best of luck with your u/s MissFox, can't wait to hear all about it!!!

Welcome to the new ladies, and welcome back to those that have been gone for a while. So nice to catch up with everyone.

Congrats to those with recent scans, the pics are adorable!!!!

I had an u/s today at 8+5, the last with my fertility specialist as I have officially graduated from his services!!! Little one has grown from 0.85 cm to 2.04 cm and is looking more and more like a baby. I could even make out one of the legs. Heartbeat sounded strong and dr said it was faster than he could count (still not sure why he doesn't measure it, but oh well I'm not going to let it worry me this time). I am always amazed to see that baby is still holding on in there.

More details on the scan in my journal if you're interested.

Best of luck to the ladies with upcoming scans!!! 

My dr continues to tell me at every visit that around 8-9 weeks I am reaching the point where symptoms WILL BEGIN TO FADE and not to worry because that is totally normal. I know many of us are fast approaching this time and I hope it provides some reassurance. I know of course we worry when anything changes, but I'm going to take my dr's advice and try not to let it worry me too much.
 



Attached Files:







8 1:2 weeks-1.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PeanutBean

Symptoms fade at 8-9 weeks? Which ones?! Lol in my last pregnancy they all stayed for the full 8 months! And I gained a whole load of new ones too. :rofl:


----------



## bernina

Haha, he said the breast tenderness would diminish and many women find their nausea going away. He knows I'm paranoid due to previous losses so is probably just trying to reassure me that it can be perfectly normal. I have heard about loosing the breast tenderness from books and other posters. I think nausea and morning sickness are so vastly different from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy, that there probably is no real rhyme or reason to them.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm 9+3... My symptoms seem to come and go. Not really suffered too much with ms. Have just had a bit of nausea and food aversions.
I've gained EXTREME tiredness this week and also headaches. I thought I was tired before bbut this week has been insane.

I'm in the worst mood ever today. Everything and everyone is annoying me.
Especially when I was cycling on the road quite close to the pavement and a teenage boy stepped in front of me to throw a rock at the car passing me! I swerved to miss the boy, the car swerved to miss me and the boy screamed at me "OI!! YOU COULDVE KILLED ME!!!!"
Aarrrghhhh. Thug. My children will never ever be like that. Ever.

I think I might have to give up cycling. But I'm so bloated already, if I give that up I'll get 100 times worse. :(


----------



## bernina

CottlestonPie, sorry you've had a rough morning, how scary! Every day I see kids and think to myself that my little ones will never act like that. So many bad eggs out there!

I've been totally exhausted around 11 each night, and usually after lunch at work I feel like nodding off. Headaches started this week too but luckily haven't been too terrible. A fizzy Coke seems to help ease both my head and my stomach. Too bad I can't indulge in them more often (it's the caffeine and sugar combo that helps me).


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to hear about your bad day Cottleston! I can't believe that kid!!! I just got back from my us! Peanut is measuring one day behind but was told that's great! Heartbeat was 176! I'll have pictures up as soon as I can but only have pictures from my phone- can't read the info on it too much (I know BnB has issues with that?) and my scanner isn't hooked up.


----------



## smeej

hey ladies,

I have my scan date through - the 30th September - which will make me 12 weeks exactly!

EVERYTHING crossed that the little bean sticks and we make it that far!

xxx


----------



## bernina

Congrats MissFox, very happy to hear all went well. Can't wait to see the picture!!


----------



## CrazyBird

*Bernina* thanks for the reasuurance about the symptoms dissapearing between 7-8 weeks, i was wondering why my nausea has kind of gone away. Was getting worried but i suppose i shouldn't be too worried. It's out of my hands anyway.
I have my midwife appointment tomorrow, looking forward to that, might make it feel more real.

Congrats to dana and miss fox on the scans, it's so amazing to see the heartbeat.


----------



## Tasha360

Cottleston i understand what you mean about the tiredness. I can hardly keep my eyes open. Its not helping that my youngest still wakes for feedings in the night :-( welcome to the new ladies, ill update soon. xx


----------



## camishantel

Bernia_ Thanks the last 2 days my boobs have not been as sore and I was worrying because of my previous losses as well so that is reassuring.. I have the ms still but coming and going... maybe this can put my mind to ease a little till friday when I go back in for my next U/S.. had a little cramping and back ache yesterday and today but eases when I poo... so probably just because I am not as regular anymore fx'd


----------



## camishantel

MissFox said:


> So sorry to hear about your bad day Cottleston! I can't believe that kid!!! I just got back from my us! Peanut is measuring one day behind but was told that's great! Heartbeat was 176! I'll have pictures up as soon as I can but only have pictures from my phone- can't read the info on it too much (I know BnB has issues with that?) and my scanner isn't hooked up.

I don't have a scanner so I always have to send from my phone and some of the stuff just doesn't show but that is all I can do.... and my dr. hasn't put my name on mine yet...


----------



## MissFox

Godo to know Cami. 
I was hoping that my symptoms would be waring off but I haven't had pooing problems yet and I'm just nauseous. And tired. Hopefully that starts to subside soon-


----------



## camishantel

yeah this week I am more tired but boobs not as sore... they kinda come and go now.... not gagging as much but still nauseous


----------



## MissFox

I am EXHAUSTED this week! It's like week 4 all over agian! Can barrely keep my eyes open! Now to top it off I've started the search for a bigger/better house. We'll see what happens. 
Just hope this nausea leaves.


----------



## camishantel

just hope my scan goes well on Friday... yay for your scan by btw... can't wait to see pics... so since they put me 2 days behond and you 1 day behind guess we are now due on the same day??? LOL.... do you have any twinges in your lower back... have been having a couple the last couple of days but not really painful... just weird and remind me of my mc's just not anywhere near as painful so that is why I have been a little worried this week.... one week I will finally not worry


----------



## MissFox

Aww cami- I know it's hard not to stress. I'm sure tomorrow is going to go great! And yea- sounds like we're both due the 8th? They told me to keep it the same though. Said everything looked good. I'm just trying to keep happy about everything since my hormones have been crazy. 
I get my results on Friday! I hope your scan is amazing! I'm going to post pics either tonight or Friday (tomorrow is my lil' bro's b-day party)


----------



## bernina

Cami, I'm only a few days behind you and I had some major growing pains over the weekend. My external stomach muscles are super sore to the touch (some days more tender than others) and have had a backache and some weird stretching feelings around my uterus. Had me worried as well until I saw little one. But it sounds like it's totally normal as many of those approaching 9 weeks are experiencing the same. Best of luck for your scan Friday!! :hugs:

I'm feeling rough right now, took a nap and as always woke up feeling terrible. Stomach feels like at any moment I could puke, achey, and a headache. When will I learn not to nap...


----------



## MissFox

Bernina- I've been drinking something before I even sit up (straws are my friend). Usually chocolate milk since juice makes me sick.


----------



## camishantel

wish I could nap I am at work and there is no way.... not been so puky lately just nauseous but am getting headaches here and there this week...


----------



## MissFox

I'm there with the headaches! Someone (who doesn't know yet) told me to get a ct scan. GO AWAY YOU CRAZY OLD PERSON! lol.
As far as aches and pains- I have those. Sharp twinges in my vajayjay too here and there. I love it when DF comes to bed late and rubs my back.


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the tip MissFox, I just may have to do that. I'm the opposite, totally sick of chocolate milk, but juice sounds awesome! :)


----------



## MissFox

It's not that juice doesn't sound awesome- it just makes me sick sick sick. Like how pickles sound GROSS but taste great. 
And I really can't get enough of the pizza I brought for lunch (too bad I just ate the last piece!). Also- when I get up to wee at 4am I drink a little water- helps with the dehydration. I've just felt bad today- not so much as sick though.


----------



## bernina

Ohh you just reminded me to add pickles to my shopping list. So far they're tasting good, but my tolerance for food is so different than before. So I know exactly what you mean about sounding good but tasting gross. It's funny you mention pizza, my best friend is pregnant and she has been living on this bakery pizza near her house, she can't get enough of it.


----------



## MissMaternal

MissFox said:


> I'm there with the headaches! Someone (who doesn't know yet) told me to get a ct scan. GO AWAY YOU CRAZY OLD PERSON! lol.
> As far as aches and pains- I have those. Sharp twinges in my vajayjay too here and there. I love it when DF comes to bed late and rubs my back.

This made me laugh, because i ALWAYS ask OH for backrubs!! I love them...soo relaxing!!! xx


----------



## bernina

Oh I forgot to mention, my fertility specialist told me to stop taking the progesterone. I'm scared to death to stop. I think I may continue until my appointment with my OB in 12 days, just to get his opinion. I totally trust my FS, but am so nervous to stop before 13 weeks.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, my fertility specialist told me to stop taking the progesterone. I'm scared to death to stop. I think I may continue until my appointment with my OB in 12 days, just to get his opinion. I totally trust my FS, but am so nervous to stop before 13 weeks.

I can understand your apprehension, but I have read that progesterone doesn't really have enough evidence that supports that it helps any circumstances. It's basically given so that FS and mommies to be feel like they are doing everything in their power to help the baby. 

I think having low progesterone isn't a cause of MC i think it's a symptom. But that's just my opinion. 

Hope everything goes well tough. :flower:

I've basically stopped/lowered my dosage. I was taking two a day, and now i'm down to one, but I haven't even taken one today.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> So sorry to hear about your bad day Cottleston! I can't believe that kid!!! I just got back from my us! Peanut is measuring one day behind but was told that's great! Heartbeat was 176! I'll have pictures up as soon as I can but only have pictures from my phone- can't read the info on it too much (I know BnB has issues with that?) and my scanner isn't hooked up.

wow you're almost 9 wks and it's at 176 and i'm newly 7 weeks and already 171! don't know what that means just sounds like either the heart beat is faster earlier or what?


----------



## camishantel

CaseyBaby718 said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention, my fertility specialist told me to stop taking the progesterone. I'm scared to death to stop. I think I may continue until my appointment with my OB in 12 days, just to get his opinion. I totally trust my FS, but am so nervous to stop before 13 weeks.
> 
> I can understand your apprehension, but I have read that progesterone doesn't really have enough evidence that supports that it helps any circumstances. It's basically given so that FS and mommies to be feel like they are doing everything in their power to help the baby.
> 
> I think having low progesterone isn't a cause of MC i think it's a symptom. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope everything goes well tough. :flower:
> 
> I've basically stopped/lowered my dosage. I was taking two a day, and now i'm down to one, but I haven't even taken one today.Click to expand...

If you have PCOS or low progestrone then yes you can have mc because progestrone is what sustains the pregnancy until the placenta takes over... however it is not the only cause normally there is something else wrong but I know with me there was nothing else wrong except low progestrone and I miscarried.. I will be on it till 13 weeks


----------



## camishantel

DanaBump said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your bad day Cottleston! I can't believe that kid!!! I just got back from my us! Peanut is measuring one day behind but was told that's great! Heartbeat was 176! I'll have pictures up as soon as I can but only have pictures from my phone- can't read the info on it too much (I know BnB has issues with that?) and my scanner isn't hooked up.
> 
> wow you're almost 9 wks and it's at 176 and i'm newly 7 weeks and already 171! don't know what that means just sounds like either the heart beat is faster earlier or what?Click to expand...

I was at 180 at at 6w...


----------



## MissFox

I hear they beat really fast early on (once it's actually beating) then slows down a little (but not too much) later on. There is also the myth about the heart beat saying boy or girl but i've known it to be wrong a lot of the time with the high beats still being boys.


----------



## DanaBump

well, i'll know late november! fx'd for sticky one and if i'm not being too picky, a girl


----------



## MissFox

I'm right there with you Dana- I'm finding out!!! 
And since there is only one- if not being too picky also- I'd like a little boy. I'm actually really torn. Girls are so cute- but I want a boy first- then a girl.


----------



## bernina

Thanks girls for the tips on progesterone.

Ugg, just threw up, only my second time this pregnancy. I'm glad for the reassurance of course, but it's getting painful. I swear I need to chew my food better because I practically choke and feel like I'm coughing up a fur ball! I haven't had that much to eat today but am afraid to try anything else in case it comes back up. Joys of pregnancy I suppose ;)


----------



## camishantel

everything I have read says the high heartrates are girls boys are slower


----------



## camishantel

Fetal Heart Rate for Gender Prediction

As the old wives' tale has it, if your unborn baby's heart rate is higher, above 140 beats per minute, that means you're carrying a girl. A lower heart rate below 140 bpm means you're having a boy.


----------



## camishantel

but again old wives tale


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention, my fertility specialist told me to stop taking the progesterone. I'm scared to death to stop. I think I may continue until my appointment with my OB in 12 days, just to get his opinion. I totally trust my FS, but am so nervous to stop before 13 weeks.
> 
> I can understand your apprehension, but I have read that progesterone doesn't really have enough evidence that supports that it helps any circumstances. It's basically given so that FS and mommies to be feel like they are doing everything in their power to help the baby.
> 
> I think having low progesterone isn't a cause of MC i think it's a symptom. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope everything goes well tough. :flower:
> 
> I've basically stopped/lowered my dosage. I was taking two a day, and now i'm down to one, but I haven't even taken one today.Click to expand...
> 
> If you have PCOS or low progestrone then yes you can have mc because progestrone is what sustains the pregnancy until the placenta takes over... however it is not the only cause normally there is something else wrong but I know with me there was nothing else wrong except low progestrone and I miscarried.. I will be on it till 13 weeksClick to expand...

Yea, having PCOS changes things. Because you could have low progesterone levels anyway. 

I wonder why they didn't give you progesterone last time? Did they know that you had low progesterone levels? 

They can speculate about low progesterone levels if you have thin uterine lining.


----------



## camishantel

because the dr I was going to was a idiot and never even did bloods on me last time and I started mc before I could get into another dr


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't have PCOS but I do have naturally low progestrone since my TR, I firmly believe that the progestrone is what saved this pregnancy. I know that some drs don't believe it helps but how many of us woman on with have to prove to them it does help.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 9 weeks Cami!!


----------



## DanaBump

reeds-where's the scan of the twins?!?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

In my journal. LOL You can't see baby B well...that is the only place I post it. I don't post on here much for some reason but everyonce in a while. Was gald to see your scan went well:)


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm right there with you Dana- I'm finding out!!!
> And since there is only one- if not being too picky also- I'd like a little boy. I'm actually really torn. Girls are so cute- but I want a boy first- then a girl.

i'd agree but i already have a stepson (dh son) so a girl would be good to round it out. plus, i really want to name her after gma. couldn't help but feel her with me yesterday :angel:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Baby B is the smaller sac above and to the right of Baby A. Baby A is measuring a full week bigger than Baby B


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you Dana- I'm finding out!!!
> And since there is only one- if not being too picky also- I'd like a little boy. I'm actually really torn. Girls are so cute- but I want a boy first- then a girl.
> 
> i'd agree but i already have a stepson (dh son) so a girl would be good to round it out. plus, i really want to name her after gma. couldn't help but feel her with me yesterday :angel:Click to expand...

I love that feeling...I feel like my granny is with me at all times when I am super anxious about something. I am hoping for a boy and girl but 2 girls would be really lovely(even though DH would not be happy if he knew I said that LOL) I have girl names but only one boy name. My girls are Mazie Grace and Emma LaVern(after my granny)


----------



## CottlestonPie

My DF has done it again! Not content with telling everyone he works with (some he told when I was 4/5 weeks and bleeding!!) he's now telling his former uni mates on facebook. It upsets me so so much that he doesn't respect me enough to pipe down. I'll be 12 weeks in just over a fortnight. Why can't he wait?!! :cry:

I still do his dinner when I feel sick, wash his clothes while my back is killing me... All I asked was that he didn't blab to everyone and that's all he ever does.


----------



## m&me

Hi,
I am due April 2nd 2011. So I am 9 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## smeej

8 weeks today - I have a raspberry! xx


----------



## chocojen

felt really unwell this morning, got up to go to the toilet and thought i was going to faint, had to lie down on the bathroom floor! still feel rotten now, quite nauseous and burping like a trooper- i have no appetite either.

also just been arguing with O2 who have over charged me on my phone bill- they admit it is their fault and I have a signed contract to prove it but somehow its my job to sort it out!!!! Now I have to go into the town centre pay for parking etc (while feeling like poo) to fix their mistake....I AM FUMING!!


----------



## helen1234

Well..... Had my scan because I had bleeding two weeks ago and the little splodge is 7 week splodge and it's little heart was galloping away, never felt so sick in all my life waiting to go in the scan room. But all is well and I can relax a bit more now :happydance: :) :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

great news helen :happydance: xx


----------



## kierley

congrats to all the ladies that have had u/s still waiting on my app to come through cant wait. Past the nine week mark now but still have very little symptoms some people say thats lucky I hope so.

Hope all u ladies are ok today xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> Well..... Had my scan because I had bleeding two weeks ago and the little splodge is 7 week splodge and it's little heart was galloping away, never felt so sick in all my life waiting to go in the scan room. But all is well and I can relax a bit more now :happydance: :) :happydance:

glad ur scan went well sweetie x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I don't have PCOS but I do have naturally low progestrone since my TR, I firmly believe that the progestrone is what saved this pregnancy. I know that some drs don't believe it helps but how many of us woman on with have to prove to them it does help.


Those things are really good to hear. It's good to know that you are doing something good for your baby. Keeping it healthy! :D

Also, cami that is such a shame that your previous DR was so stupid. :nope:

AFM, Getting ready to go to my scan! I feel soooo nervous that I've lost my entire appetite. 

Hopefully i'll have good news!!! :D 

Also, the East Coast is gearing up for Hurricane Earl to hit it, and I started crying after seeing North Carolina and Southern Virginia evacuating. LOL I guess that's the inexplicable weepiness they are talking about. :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Had my scan! :D It was great. Saw the little bean, and the little bean's heartbeat! The DR said they like the heart rate to be between 100 and 110, and my little bean had 120ish. So That's great I say! 

They didn't give me a CD with the pictures, but they gave me regular pictures. I'll see if I can take a picture of the picture, but it's not the great of a picture to begin with. 

I'm just sooo happy! :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

casey that's awesome!!! So happy for you!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Here are some pictures. :happydance: They kinda suck because I had to take a picture of the ultrasound picture, but it gets the point across. Baby Bean is there!
 



Attached Files:







47439_750983141931_33013203_40727684_102012_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 20









58187_750983176861_33013203_40727685_5577710_n.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tigerlilies

helen1234 said:


> Well..... Had my scan because I had bleeding two weeks ago and the little splodge is 7 week splodge and it's little heart was galloping away, never felt so sick in all my life waiting to go in the scan room. But all is well and I can relax a bit more now :happydance: :) :happydance:

YAAAY! Congrats Helen! What a relief to know everything is good!


----------



## Tigerlilies

My 6wks scan looks like that too! Just a little bean in a sac! I have it on the frig now. 

Soooo....Casey's real name is Ashley....:winkwink:


----------



## AreIn83

I'd like to join please! April 30th!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

dietrad said:


> My 6wks scan looks like that too! Just a little bean in a sac! I have it on the frig now.
> 
> Soooo....Casey's real name is Ashley....:winkwink:

ha ha ha! yep. Ya caught me! :haha:

I totally didn't care about blocking anything out because it didn't have any serious information.


----------



## chocojen

finally got all sorted with O2 but has taken all day, feeling really stressed out now.

welcome arein83 and congratulations

good news on your scan casey
x


----------



## camishantel

so tired again today and boobs aching off and on and gearing up for a long weekend... I have my next scan tomorrow which is the big one.. Dr. says if I make it past this week I should be a ok... then my brother who is in the military will be here for a few days( Hope to have good news for him) and I work all weekend and monday... crazy


----------



## caro103

evening ladies, so glad all the u/s that seem to have happened recently have been good news :D. 

3 weeks today until my 1st scan! :D, will have been such a long wait once I finally get there! been very tired today but the nausea is def not quite so bad :D xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AreIn83 said:


> I'd like to join please! April 30th!


OH MY GOSH!!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mumsymummy

Hi Can I join, I think my EDD is 26th April :) x


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey mumsymummy, we are due date buddies!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

dietrad said:


> My 6wks scan looks like that too! Just a little bean in a sac! I have it on the frig now.
> 
> Soooo....Casey's real name is Ashley....:winkwink:

Do you have your next scan anytime soon? 

My DR wanted my second scan at 8 weeks. So i have one exactly two weeks from today. Baby will be bigger!! :D


----------



## AreIn83

reedsgirl1138 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join please! April 30th!
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I knew I'd see a familiar face on here! Congratulations to you too!


----------



## chocojen

not feeling positive at the moment i feel like i am about to start a period, my thighs are aching and i kep getting abdo pain...hope its just cos i am constipated but am worried


----------



## bernina

chocojen, I've had the feeling that a period is coming on many times in the past weeks. It was worse right around when AF was due but the feelings have also reoccured since that time. I also get an ache in my upper thighs as well. Hang in there, I'm sure everything is just fine!! I know it's impossible not to worry though. :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I get the ache in my upper thighs and legs too.. and new aches today are in my vajajay... interesting... not painful just weird..


----------



## Tigerlilies

I've been having the cramping and low back pain like AF was coming, but it's just things growing and hormones, and yeah, constipation!!! Try not to worry hon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was having I don't feel pregnant at all day...then bam nausea hit me..or more like super gassy and can't stop burping and have that super full feeling in my belly but I haven't ate anything...I needed it though was worrying.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My symptoms seem to happen at night mostly. Day time is dull cramping and emotional.... and the super sore boobies and nausea are are night. What's going on bean??


----------



## bernina

My sickness has all been after 5 pm, usually quite late in the evening. Both times I threw up it was after 8 pm. I seem to have more energy during the day but crash at night. Except on the weekends, then I just feel like crap all day.


----------



## finallyprego

hi ladies sorry i have been mia just been so tired lately. and work has been stressful. I had a scan and quant done one monday and all was great. have been crampin alot and today i had like stabbin pains in lower tummy so i went to dr. coem to find out my numbers are still doubling:happydance: baby heart beat was 111 bpm and i seen on Scan, but vaginal exam showed i go a slight yeast infection that is causin all this pain so gave me meds and hopefully be better soon. My little pea is growing by the days was bigger today and could see heart beat where monday i couldnt.I am almost 6 weeks and look 6 months already lol 


Hope all is well. Congrads Reedsgirl on the twins! 



https://i51.tinypic.com/x4oubp.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole your bean is super cute! Yay for the hb!!

All my symptoms seem to get worse at night...its likt being sick I think after sun down you always feel worse. LOL But I will take it cause then I know my babies are ok.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Another sweet little bean picture today!! :D 

So great!


----------



## DanaBump

so while i know i'm so blessed so have this little one inside me but if i could just stop wanting to cry at every little thing that would be super. when i say everything, i mean everything. i'm crying watching the cma's for gimminies sake. "i'm collecting bracelets my fans are giving me" :cry: seriously? hello hormones, how are doing today? :haha:


----------



## Soulshaken

haha dana i feel ya... i just cried during roller derby movie called "whip it" ... seriously??? how is chicks on skates beating eachother up means for tears?? oh little babies... what you do to us mommas haha :shrug:


----------



## DanaBump

Soulshaken said:


> haha dana i feel ya... i just cried during roller derby movie called "whip it" ... seriously??? how is chicks on skates beating eachother up means for tears?? oh little babies... what you do to us mommas haha :shrug:

right? it's the size of rice and it's making me this batty? imagine what it'll do once it's full grown. oh boy!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Dana me too. It started soon after conception and I've been welling up at every little thing ever since. I found last time it was difficult at work because if I got stressed I started to well up, no professionalism at all!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm the same... By 9:20am yesterday I had a lady on the phone who was so mean that I left the call centre in tears and hid in the toilet til my manager came to check on me! Got back in the office to an email from my supervisor telling me off for leaving the office without telling him first. He's normally a cool guy but my good I hated him for that. Wish I couldve told him why I've been a bit off but I won't until after 12w.
Finding it really hard at work at the moment. Dealing with mean and angry people all day is getting to me, causing me to have a short temper at home with DF... it's horrible.


----------



## chocojen

Bernina thank you so much for words of support, TMI warning- finally had my bowels open last night and feeeling much better since then. It seems crazy to get so worried at each pain but we are soooo happy to be expecting and I just want everything to be ok!

x


----------



## PeanutBean

It's interesting how many of you are getting constipated, I'm the reverse. :blush:


----------



## chocojen

peanut bean normally I am soooooo the other way and live with immodium in my handbag! this constipation marlarky is very new to me and I dont love it!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

You know I don't think I've ever been constipated. Possibly once pregnancy related but can't really remember. I wasn't so...erm...productive in my first pregnancy but then my periods have been the same since labour so I guess it's a new development for me.


----------



## ms_manduhh

Hey ladies!! Its been a little while since I updated but I need my due date changed to a day earlier pleaseee :) 

We had an early scan done Wednesday and they dated me a day earlier to 6w3d which makes my due date April 24th (one day sooner) But the great news is we saw one little baby bubba in there with a strong heartbeat of 119! it was incredible <3 OH and I are still on :cloud9: whenever we talk about it.

PS. I totally get the emotional part.. I cried watching The Matrix last weekend.. THE MATRIX! hahah


----------



## Tasha360

morning ladies, i couldnt get on last night we had visitors. Congrats to all the nw ladies ill update later.
Lovin all the new scan piccies. i want one lol. 
Still havent got many symptoms and am super worrying :-(
xx


----------



## smeej

morning ladies - how is everyone today?

Well, I've bitten the bullet and booked a private Early Scan with Babybond tomorrow morning! On one hand i am so excited at the prospect of seeing the little bean, and on the other i am absolutely TERRIFIED incase there is bad news :(

However, I would rather know if simething had gone wrong now, rather than wait another 5 weeks for NHS one, as that will be the end of the firt tri - although I know that anything can happen inbetween times - it will hopefully provide some re-assurance??

I'll be 8.2 tomorrow, so what can i hope to expect to see in the scan??

xx


----------



## smeej

Tasha360 said:


> morning ladies, i couldnt get on last night we had visitors. Congrats to all the nw ladies ill update later.
> Lovin all the new scan piccies. i want one lol.
> Still havent got many symptoms and am super worrying :-(
> xx

try not to worry - I have been speaking to a few friends who have kids, and some of them had no symptoms whatsoever! It just seems to vary SO much from person to person and from preg to preg!:flower:

xxx


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> peanut bean normally I am soooooo the other way and live with immodium in my handbag! this constipation marlarky is very new to me and I dont love it!!!!

I am the exact same! normally the other way, but i am so blocked up now! It feels horrible! Also painful to go :( I think i may have to get some prune juice!x


----------



## Tasha360

yeah i no im just a worrywart cuz i did have symptoms they just seemed to get better, apart from the exhaustion. do you mind me asking how much the babybondf scan is? xx


----------



## smeej

of course not - it's £99 - I know it's pricey - but i', taking it from my "stopped smoking" fund! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ms_manduhh said:


> Hey ladies!! Its been a little while since I updated but I need my due date changed to a day earlier pleaseee :)
> 
> We had an early scan done Wednesday and they dated me a day earlier to 6w3d which makes my due date April 24th (one day sooner) But the great news is we saw one little baby bubba in there with a strong heartbeat of 119! it was incredible <3 OH and I are still on :cloud9: whenever we talk about it.
> 
> PS. I totally get the emotional part.. I cried watching The Matrix last weekend.. THE MATRIX! hahah

Your due date is the same as mine!! :flower: yey 

Anywho, as or the weepiness. I can relate. I don't go a day without crying. Cried about Hurricane Earl yesterday. I guess seeing evacuators just got to me. :haha: 

And don't even get me started on things that are ACTUALLY sentimental or sad... I have to stay away!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

The doctor said to expect some spotting after the ultrasound.... so i'm trying not to freak out which is working pretty well. :) 

I know (after so much googling!) that the chances of anything bad happening after you see the heartbeat is 6% in women who only have 1 baby and no history of any other bad things happening (i'm refraining from using the word here, because there is no need to! :)) 

All in all besides the spotting i'm having a pretty good day. Still on cloud 9 about seeing the little bean yesterday! :D The doctor kept saying "grain of rice" but I kept thinking in my head "it's a sweet pea!" :D


----------



## Tasha360

smeej said:


> of course not - it's £99 - I know it's pricey - but i', taking it from my "stopped smoking" fund! x

ooh thats good hun, a little pricey for me though :-( guess ill just have to wait :coffee: xx


----------



## lyndsey37

I am so happy had my scan last Tuesday as i had a scare last week, i was having a dull ache in my tummy so went to docs and they sent me for an early scan, i was so happy to see baby on the screen and their little heart beating, i cried my eyes out with joy, got another scan on 13th for 12 weeks scan woo hoo xxxxxxx


----------



## caro103

Tasha I'm having to wait too :(, annoying huh!? did think about going to Dr's last week when had pain in my side but then it went away and I just couldn't lie! not too much longer until we hit 12 weeks!

Def beginning to feel a little better now :) but still enough nausea popping up to reassure me! fx;ed this is how it';ll stay now!

Sooo glad its friday :D, people got nice plans for wkend? i'm seeing couple old fridays and going to tell them i'm pregnant!Can't wait! :D xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had my first scary preg dream last night. I'm now panicking in case it was a sign... Like my body telling me something went wrong :( 

I still don't have my scan date yet... I will be 12w in not much over a fortnight. I'm so impatient!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel a bit sick today but ot to bad, i keep getting cramps but think its because OH driving me crazy !!! and alex has fell over twice in two days and has a very nasty bump on his head :cry:


----------



## caro103

cottlespie, have you chased them hun? sometimes they need a little prod, you don't wanna wait until you're over!

Poor Alex snowball :(, bless him.


----------



## loopy82

Back online after the move, got a lot of catching up to do! Hope everyone is keeping well and not feeling too sick. Do have something I need to get off my chest so I hope you all don't mind! 

Went back to my parents at the weekend to get some stuff for the house and told them about the baby. To begin with they were thrilled but then they decided we needed to get married before the baby is born. My OH and I do want to but the timing has never been important so in the end we agreed. By the next morning my Mum had decided that we obviously weren't interested because we were concentrating on getting everything packed up so not to bother. She then wouldn't say bye to me when we were leaving and just ran up to her room. The Monday was my birthday so I texted her to say thank you for the card, her reply was 'Of course the words are all wrong now as they don't do ones with we are heartbroken and ashamed on' and I haven't heard from her since. It's not like they are religious or anything and have always claimed to be open minded, I think my mum just wants the 'big day'. I'm devastated and now a few days have passed I'm absolutely furious with them, I had no idea that they would be like this and I thought they'd be pleased about their first grandchild. They're my parents so I'll always leave the door open for them but I don't think things can ever be the same. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## chocojen

dont knoe ehat to say loopy, so sorry you are having a hard time bug hugs x


----------



## caro103

Aww so sorry your parents have reacted like this loopey. Will they answer the phone to you? I'm just wondering whether they've misread the situation or thought something was said/done that wasn't?

If they won't talk, how about writing a well thought out letter re. how they've made you feel? try and get to the bottom of it and explain you are very much excited about getting married and having LO but that night in particular it was important to pack!

Now you'd love their input into planning the wedding!? :hugs:, hope it all works out xx


----------



## loopy82

caro103 said:


> Aww so sorry your parents have reacted like this loopey. Will they answer the phone to you? I'm just wondering whether they've misread the situation or thought something was said/done that wasn't?
> 
> If they won't talk, how about writing a well thought out letter re. how they've made you feel? try and get to the bottom of it and explain you are very much excited about getting married and having LO but that night in particular it was important to pack!
> 
> Now you'd love their input into planning the wedding!? :hugs:, hope it all works out xx

Think a wedding is now out of the question, tried to talk to them on the Sunday but nothing got through and without their help we can't afford it anyway at the moment.

Writing a letter is a great idea, think I'll leave it a bit longer though as I need to calm down before I say anything really... My Mum has always been a bit of an bully to me when she doesn't get her way, need to let her know I'm not taking it anymore without alienating her more.


----------



## caro103

yeah for sure hun. And before you send anything have OH or a close friend who's unbiased read it! hopefully she'll come round and start being excited for you.

If you wait until after the birth you can have a little flower girl or page boy there too :D xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

loopy82 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Aww so sorry your parents have reacted like this loopey. Will they answer the phone to you? I'm just wondering whether they've misread the situation or thought something was said/done that wasn't?
> 
> If they won't talk, how about writing a well thought out letter re. how they've made you feel? try and get to the bottom of it and explain you are very much excited about getting married and having LO but that night in particular it was important to pack!
> 
> Now you'd love their input into planning the wedding!? :hugs:, hope it all works out xx
> 
> Think a wedding is now out of the question, tried to talk to them on the Sunday but nothing got through and without their help we can't afford it anyway at the moment.
> 
> Writing a letter is a great idea, think I'll leave it a bit longer though as I need to calm down before I say anything really... My Mum has always been a bit of an bully to me when she doesn't get her way, need to let her know I'm not taking it anymore without alienating her more.Click to expand...


In all honesty, you two should decided when you want to tie the knot. Not them. It should be good enough that you guys are thinking about it. Marriage is no more then a piece of paper especially if you are not religious. If you and your OH are committed to each other emotionally than marriage should only be if you want to and not because you have to. 

it seems like a hard situation though. I know how it can be trying to please the family, but she shouldn't be like this to you while you are so emotional and fragile. First trimester is a great deal of emotions and the baby is taking a great deal from you still. You should be pampered-- not dealing with emotional melodrama. 

Maybe i'm being emotional myself. :dohh: I just wish you the best, and try not to fret over it. It seems a bit harsh what your mom said about "the words aren't right they don't make cards with disappointed and devastate on them." that's really mean! I'd be so hurt. 
:hugs: Wish you the best sweetie.


----------



## AreIn83

loopy82 said:


> Back online after the move, got a lot of catching up to do! Hope everyone is keeping well and not feeling too sick. Do have something I need to get off my chest so I hope you all don't mind!
> 
> Went back to my parents at the weekend to get some stuff for the house and told them about the baby. To begin with they were thrilled but then they decided we needed to get married before the baby is born. My OH and I do want to but the timing has never been important so in the end we agreed. By the next morning my Mum had decided that we obviously weren't interested because we were concentrating on getting everything packed up so not to bother. She then wouldn't say bye to me when we were leaving and just ran up to her room. The Monday was my birthday so I texted her to say thank you for the card, her reply was 'Of course the words are all wrong now as they don't do ones with we are heartbroken and ashamed on' and I haven't heard from her since. It's not like they are religious or anything and have always claimed to be open minded, I think my mum just wants the 'big day'. I'm devastated and now a few days have passed I'm absolutely furious with them, I had no idea that they would be like this and I thought they'd be pleased about their first grandchild. They're my parents so I'll always leave the door open for them but I don't think things can ever be the same. Does anyone have any advice?


DH and I weren't married when I got pregnant with DD. I was still in college and didn't have a full time job. DH was working full time but making minimum wage. I was scared to tell my parents I had gotten pregnant. My mom was thrilled but my dad....the first thing he said was "Well I'm not raising a grandbaby, did you at least quit smoking?" Very hurtful words when I was already mad at myself for getting pregnant in the first place. I love my dad to death, he's always been supportive but my stepmother had passed away suddenly just 5 months before and I think he was still dealing with that (I know I was). Unfortunatly the words always stuck with me and now he doesn't even know my daughter as well as I'd like because I would never ask him to keep her or spend time with her when DH and I weren't around because he "didn't want to raise a grandbaby". After she was born, there weren't anymore hurt words and I can tell it bothers him that DD doesn't run to him when he comes and doesn't like to hug him and that's partially due to me. Your mom may come around once the baby comes, long time to wait, I know! She shouldn't say such hurtful things and push you away.


----------



## MissFox

Sorry you're having parent problems! That's so rude! 

Right now I'm sick. Sick Sick Sick. I looked so bad when I went to meet my CNM that she perscribed me anti nausea meds! I seriously didn't think I was that bad but I'll take them just in case! I've been able to handle things until today- threw up for 20 mins this morning (wet myself even). And now I'm sitting at work feeling like DEATH. I really just want to go home. I feel so horrible- DF and I camped wednesday night for my little brothers bday party the next day and he wants to go camping again this weekend but I'm thinking I can't do it. Not if I feel like this! Hopefully 3 comes around quick and I can ask to leave to go home. I feel so weak. 

Sorry for the novel. 
Hope everyone else feels good today. I can only hope this is the "worse before it gets better" because WOW.


----------



## CottlestonPie

caro103 said:


> cottlespie, have you chased them hun? sometimes they need a little prod, you don't wanna wait until you're over!

I asked at my 8 week scan but they hadn't confirmed a date... Think I will chase up next week as I'll be in my 10th.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Loopy I'm so sorry to hear you're having such problems. I hope everything works out ok. :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Aww so sorry your parents have reacted like this loopey. Will they answer the phone to you? I'm just wondering whether they've misread the situation or thought something was said/done that wasn't?
> 
> If they won't talk, how about writing a well thought out letter re. how they've made you feel? try and get to the bottom of it and explain you are very much excited about getting married and having LO but that night in particular it was important to pack!
> 
> Now you'd love their input into planning the wedding!? :hugs:, hope it all works out xx
> 
> Think a wedding is now out of the question, tried to talk to them on the Sunday but nothing got through and without their help we can't afford it anyway at the moment.
> 
> Writing a letter is a great idea, think I'll leave it a bit longer though as I need to calm down before I say anything really... My Mum has always been a bit of an bully to me when she doesn't get her way, need to let her know I'm not taking it anymore without alienating her more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all honesty, you two should decided when you want to tie the knot. Not them. It should be good enough that you guys are thinking about it. Marriage is no more then a piece of paper especially if you are not religious. If you and your OH are committed to each other emotionally than marriage should only be if you want to and not because you have to.
> 
> it seems like a hard situation though. I know how it can be trying to please the family, but she shouldn't be like this to you while you are so emotional and fragile. First trimester is a great deal of emotions and the baby is taking a great deal from you still. You should be pampered-- not dealing with emotional melodrama.
> 
> Maybe i'm being emotional myself. :dohh: I just wish you the best, and try not to fret over it. It seems a bit harsh what your mom said about "the words aren't right they don't make cards with disappointed and devastate on them." that's really mean! I'd be so hurt.
> :hugs: Wish you the best sweetie.Click to expand...

are you married? i used to say the same thing until i was married. marriage is a serious commitment, but then so is having a baby (at least the way i was raised). 
she may be more concerned about the image of it all, then actually thinking about what she's asking you to do. take some time away, let everything calm down. it may take a month or two even. my mother said some nasty things the last time i was pregnant (basically making it seem like it would be better if i terminated) and so i'm scared crapless to tell my parents this time. but i'm sure just like your mom, she will come around when the little bundle of sweet is in her arms. you never stop being a mom, no matter how old your kids are and i'm sure that's all this is.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Aww so sorry your parents have reacted like this loopey. Will they answer the phone to you? I'm just wondering whether they've misread the situation or thought something was said/done that wasn't?
> 
> If they won't talk, how about writing a well thought out letter re. how they've made you feel? try and get to the bottom of it and explain you are very much excited about getting married and having LO but that night in particular it was important to pack!
> 
> Now you'd love their input into planning the wedding!? :hugs:, hope it all works out xx
> 
> Think a wedding is now out of the question, tried to talk to them on the Sunday but nothing got through and without their help we can't afford it anyway at the moment.
> 
> Writing a letter is a great idea, think I'll leave it a bit longer though as I need to calm down before I say anything really... My Mum has always been a bit of an bully to me when she doesn't get her way, need to let her know I'm not taking it anymore without alienating her more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all honesty, you two should decided when you want to tie the knot. Not them. It should be good enough that you guys are thinking about it. Marriage is no more then a piece of paper especially if you are not religious. If you and your OH are committed to each other emotionally than marriage should only be if you want to and not because you have to.
> 
> it seems like a hard situation though. I know how it can be trying to please the family, but she shouldn't be like this to you while you are so emotional and fragile. First trimester is a great deal of emotions and the baby is taking a great deal from you still. You should be pampered-- not dealing with emotional melodrama.
> 
> Maybe i'm being emotional myself. :dohh: I just wish you the best, and try not to fret over it. It seems a bit harsh what your mom said about "the words aren't right they don't make cards with disappointed and devastate on them." that's really mean! I'd be so hurt.
> :hugs: Wish you the best sweetie.Click to expand...
> 
> are you married? i used to say the same thing until i was married. marriage is a serious commitment, but then so is having a baby (at least the way i was raised).
> she may be more concerned about the image of it all, then actually thinking about what she's asking you to do. take some time away, let everything calm down. it may take a month or two even. my mother said some nasty things the last time i was pregnant (basically making it seem like it would be better if i terminated) and so i'm scared crapless to tell my parents this time. but i'm sure just like your mom, she will come around when the little bundle of sweet is in her arms. you never stop being a mom, no matter how old your kids are and i'm sure that's all this is.Click to expand...

I am married, and I will always tell the truth as to why I did get married. Because my husband was joining the Military and the benefits are too good to pass up but you have to be married. 

Marriage (in my complete opinion) is a little overrated these days. Divorce is so huge these days, it seems as if marriage is a mockery of itself. 

Marriage was never going to change my commitment to my husband. I was his whole heartedly. 

I do like what you said about taking time away from the situation. That seems to be the best idea.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Aww so sorry your parents have reacted like this loopey. Will they answer the phone to you? I'm just wondering whether they've misread the situation or thought something was said/done that wasn't?
> 
> If they won't talk, how about writing a well thought out letter re. how they've made you feel? try and get to the bottom of it and explain you are very much excited about getting married and having LO but that night in particular it was important to pack!
> 
> Now you'd love their input into planning the wedding!? :hugs:, hope it all works out xx
> 
> Think a wedding is now out of the question, tried to talk to them on the Sunday but nothing got through and without their help we can't afford it anyway at the moment.
> 
> Writing a letter is a great idea, think I'll leave it a bit longer though as I need to calm down before I say anything really... My Mum has always been a bit of an bully to me when she doesn't get her way, need to let her know I'm not taking it anymore without alienating her more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all honesty, you two should decided when you want to tie the knot. Not them. It should be good enough that you guys are thinking about it. Marriage is no more then a piece of paper especially if you are not religious. If you and your OH are committed to each other emotionally than marriage should only be if you want to and not because you have to.
> 
> it seems like a hard situation though. I know how it can be trying to please the family, but she shouldn't be like this to you while you are so emotional and fragile. First trimester is a great deal of emotions and the baby is taking a great deal from you still. You should be pampered-- not dealing with emotional melodrama.
> 
> Maybe i'm being emotional myself. :dohh: I just wish you the best, and try not to fret over it. It seems a bit harsh what your mom said about "the words aren't right they don't make cards with disappointed and devastate on them." that's really mean! I'd be so hurt.
> :hugs: Wish you the best sweetie.Click to expand...
> 
> are you married? i used to say the same thing until i was married. marriage is a serious commitment, but then so is having a baby (at least the way i was raised).
> she may be more concerned about the image of it all, then actually thinking about what she's asking you to do. take some time away, let everything calm down. it may take a month or two even. my mother said some nasty things the last time i was pregnant (basically making it seem like it would be better if i terminated) and so i'm scared crapless to tell my parents this time. but i'm sure just like your mom, she will come around when the little bundle of sweet is in her arms. you never stop being a mom, no matter how old your kids are and i'm sure that's all this is.Click to expand...
> 
> I am married, and I will always tell the truth as to why I did get married. Because my husband was joining the Military and the benefits are too good to pass up but you have to be married.
> 
> Marriage (in my complete opinion) is a little overrated these days. Divorce is so huge these days, it seems as if marriage is a mockery of itself.
> 
> Marriage was never going to change my commitment to my husband. I was his whole heartedly.
> 
> I do like what you said about taking time away from the situation. That seems to be the best idea.Click to expand...

Wow. I am a little shocked by this statement. Marriage is only a mockery by the people who do not truly believe in it and get married for all the wrong reasons and was not taught the true meaning of marriage. The divorce rate is so high cause we as a nation find it easier to bail(myself included) rather than to tough it out when the going gets truly tough. Marriage use to mean something but now with the poor attitudes people have about it is the exact reason that it no longer is. I don't mean to offend you...this is just my opionion as well


----------



## camishantel

went to dr. measuring 9 weeks so still 2 days behind but have been the whole time.. it was hard for her to get a good pic as baby was jumping and doing flips and waving.. feel like crap right now but will post a pic in a little while


----------



## MissFox

That's great Cami!!! So we're measuring the same for sure! Awesome! 
Think I'm heading home to finish work there. I felt fine for a couple hours earlier but horrible all day today (think I'm getting sick is more the problem)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

No offense taken by what you said. 

I'm sorry if what I said was offensive. 

Maybe this subject shouldn't be brought up either, as with others. 

It's a pregnancy thread. :) We should talk about pregnancy! :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> went to dr. measuring 9 weeks so still 2 days behind but have been the whole time.. it was hard for her to get a good pic as baby was jumping and doing flips and waving.. feel like crap right now but will post a pic in a little while


AWWW!! You had a jumping bean! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

CaseyBaby718 said:


> No offense taken by what you said.
> 
> I'm sorry if what I said was offensive.
> 
> Maybe this subject shouldn't be brought up either, as with others.
> 
> It's a pregnancy thread. :) We should talk about pregnancy! :D

True true and it can be a touchy subject. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami so are you in the safe zone now?


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the scan Cami! Was it internal or external? I had an internal at 8 1/2 weeks and little one wasn't moving at all (at least not that I could see) but there was a heartbeat thank goodness. I had no idea they could be seen moving at this stage, how cool!!! Did doc say what CR length little one is measuring? At 8+5 I was measuring 2 cm.


----------



## DanaBump

that's awesome cami! that's the exact reason i call mine consuela because it's a mexican jumping bean, lol


----------



## MissFox

Ok- finally got a chance to get my pics on my computer (well, 2 of them)
Here's my peanut!
 



Attached Files:







0901000940.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10









0901000952.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Beautiful Bean MIssfox!!


----------



## camishantel

reeds- according to my Dr. I should be in the safe zone now.. of course people still have later mc but he thinks since I have made it past were I have gotten before by 3 weeks and since there is still a hb and baby is growing right on target we should be fine.
bernina- it was internal as my Dr says I have to much "love".. haha it's fat.. and my baby is measuring right at 9 weeks but didn't give me measurements... I was in tears when I saw her moving and flipping and waving her little arm buds at me so I didn't even ask..ooops.. was just glad I saw the little hb and the moving it was amazing
MissFox- great pics

First photo is when she settled down just a bit and second is waving
 



Attached Files:







Photo0007.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









Photo0008.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissFox

Great pics Cami!! 
I think now that I've seen peanut and it's that much more real I am so much more worried! I want to see peanut everyday! lol! Yours are much closer than mine! but the lady also mentioned something about my uterus- I'm not going to worry about it since it was just slipped into conversation.


----------



## chocojen

morning ladies cute new pics

I am working 14 hours today and tomorrow so probBly wont get back on here til monday
very sore boobss this morning and keep feeling light headed

have a good weekend everyone
x


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls hows everyone today. im feeling a little rough, my mom has been taken into hospital so im really worried bout her. 
on a good note i found lo's hb on my doppler last night. 
Scan pics are great girls
xx!


----------



## loopy82

Wonderful pics Cami! You sound so much happier now too, glad it's all going so well.


----------



## jenwigan

chooco glad you getting some symptoms :)
im at work right now and CANT keep my eyes open! i just wanna go home and sleep!! xx


----------



## camishantel

so after a couple of days of the ms just been nausea well first thing when I woke up this morning I got sick then came into living room and the cats must have fought last night while I was sleeping they had knocked over lamps pooped on the floor turned the trash can over were all hiding and the kitten was stuck in a hole under the kitchen cabinets.. fun way to start my morning


----------



## DanaBump

omg cami! do you ever think the kitties will have to go if the behavior continues when baby arrives? 
one of our cats is pretty bad and we're trying to nip the behavior now so we don't have to get rid of him but he will be the first to go if it means baby's safe. 
just curious how other kitty owners were handling it.


----------



## camishantel

oh and dear BF said he would do dishes last night HE DIDN'T I just did them and gagged the whole time..

Dana- one of the cats is going but she was going before this or before we got pregnant... she was a rescue and is just way too wild... the other 2 are old and I have had them a very long time and besides the occasional fight between them like maybe once every 6 months they are really good..


----------



## DanaBump

i gag at the dishes too and i don't think you're alone in the whole fighting boys to do dishes or things around the house. i'm the only one working right now so i feel my house should sparkle. we're STILL fighting over things like him doing the dishes, litter boxes, dusting, vacuuming. it's icky but i refuse to stress myself out.


----------



## camishantel

ok so My POLL for the day...
When do you think you will start on the nursery??


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> ok so My POLL for the day...
> When do you think you will start on the nursery??

late 2nd tri, early 3rd trimester. basically once i know the sex.


----------



## camishantel

Parts of my nursery are going to be gender neutral so I might do a little at a time after I hit the 12 week mark because the second bedroom needs to be done anyway


----------



## MissFox

Ugh! I've been dreading waking up to my puppy having made a mess! I'm so happy she's finally potty trained and only goes inside if I don't let her out RIGHT before bed. But she's made such an improvement in the last month on her behavior. (she's not going anywhere) 
My head is pounding today but I don't want to drink the city water as someone told me it might be contaminated (but not released info to the public yet). I need to go to the store and get some water bottles. 

Hmm nursery... 
We only live in a 1br right now. Looking for bigger but having a hard time finding a place that is under $1000 and takes dogs. I would love to buy a place right now (morgage would only be $1200 if I stay in my price range- so why pay $1000 in rent?)
We'll probably start the nursery when we get a 2/3 br/ after finding out the sex for most stuff.


----------



## lousielou

:hi: Hi ladies! I'm back from our holiday, and am already in need of another! Morning sickness caught me early last week, and I have spent the last few mornings feeling as sick as a dog :sick: How's everyone else doing? I'm too tired to read the whole thread - can someone give me a quick update? :blush:


----------



## bernina

Great scan pics MissFox and Cami! Tasha, so sorry to hear about your Mom, I hope that everything turns out okay. So glad you got to hear little one's heartbeat on your doppler, how amazing!!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. US ladies enjoy the holiday on Monday!


----------



## PeanutBean

We didn't do byron's before the birth. He was in our room for 6 months anyway so it made sense to wait until I wasn't crippled with nausea. His room is gender neutral anyway, I'd never have one that wasn't. It's bright and fun and colourful.


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies :wave: Hope everyone is doing well, FINALLY I have a weekend off so i'm going to relax and enjoy some free time! 
I think since we have to really transform my husband's office into our nursery we will get started soon, most of it will be gender neutral anyway and plus it's just so fun to plan these things :) 
Hope everyone has a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> ok so My POLL for the day...
> When do you think you will start on the nursery??

Won't start on Nursery decorating and filling with furniture until end of 2nd trimester, but we have to rearrange all the rooms we have before that. Since one is a cat room right now and will soon be the guest bedroom, and the other which is the guest bedroom/storage room will be the nursery. I don't think it'll be a big deal if we don't finish the nursery on time because baby will be co-sleeping with me for at least 3 to 6 months :D 

Good question!!


----------



## loopy82

DanaBump said:


> omg cami! do you ever think the kitties will have to go if the behavior continues when baby arrives?
> one of our cats is pretty bad and we're trying to nip the behavior now so we don't have to get rid of him but he will be the first to go if it means baby's safe.
> just curious how other kitty owners were handling it.

Last week we discovered that our new kitten is absolutely brilliant with babies. My OH's sister was visiting with her 6 month old twins, got a pic of all three of them lined up on the floor with one of the twins stroking Dexter. It was so cute, he didn't even blink an eye when stroking turned into tugging! My other cat will probably just keep her distance, she's not really keen on any company.


----------



## camishantel

MissFox- sorry you are not feeling well again... 
Thanks for the comments on the scans ladies I appreciate it and yes I am much happier and in better spirits now lets see if the worry kicks back in next week before my next scan on friday.. 
My brother is in town (he is Military) but only till tuesday and I work everyday he is here so I might try to go see him tonight since I go in later tomorrow.. 
as far as the nursery yeah everything is going to be gender neutral except the accessories that way it is easier to change as the baby grows up ...


----------



## jeffsar

Girls, I've had a heartbreaking day, and it's time to say goodbye to you all.

We had a private scan this morning and found that the HB had stopped last week. We are absolutely devastated, but tbh, i had a feeling all along that something wasn't right, but after seeing the HB two weeks ago i let myself belive thath things were ok.

I am going into hospital at 9pm to discuss options as i'm not bleeding yet, so unsure what next steps are. 

I wish you all the very best until April, and i'm sorry i won't be sharing your journeys.

love to you all,

Sarah x


----------



## Tasha360

oh no hun i am so so sorry. If you need anyone to talk to please pm me i know what you are going through i had a mmc 2 years ago big hugs hun xxxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun x


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: jeffsar, so sorry for your loss. Best of luck with next time and how everything isn't too much of an ordeal in the mean time.


----------



## loopy82

Am so sorry Jeffsar x


----------



## bernina

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your loss. All the best and I hope things go as smoothly as they can for you. :hugs: Hope to see you back in first tri whenever you're ready!!!


----------



## camishantel

Sarah- I am so sorry hun if you need anything please let me know.. if you just want to talk if you PM me I will send you my number and you can text me..


----------



## DanaBump

so sorry jeffsar :cry: :hugs:

hope to see you back in first trimester soon!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sarah-- :cry: Truly sorry for your loss :hugs: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## camishantel

I am thinking I might spend the last 2 hours at work in the bathroom... thought the sickness had went away


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I am thinking I might spend the last 2 hours at work in the bathroom... thought the sickness had went away

I totally feel your pain. Today has been probably the worst day for me sickness wise. Just totally feeling icky all day and i've already spent most of it in bed. I don't know how I would have felt had I been unable to rest. 

I've been excessively moody today. Every tiny thing irking the crap outta me. :nope:

Side note-- DH went to get me cookies to make because I was crying about how much I needed them (and I mean literally crying).


----------



## camishantel

cinnamon rolls sound great... I want some now but I bought some last night I just have to go home and make them


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking I might spend the last 2 hours at work in the bathroom... thought the sickness had went away
> 
> I totally feel your pain. Today has been probably the worst day for me sickness wise. Just totally feeling icky all day and i've already spent most of it in bed. I don't know how I would have felt had I been unable to rest.
> 
> I've been excessively moody today. Every tiny thing irking the crap outta me. :nope:
> 
> Side note-- DH went to get me cookies to make because I was crying about how much I needed them (and I mean literally crying).Click to expand...


LOL, been there! 

a little nervous just because i'm not sick at all. i get icky when i over ear or don't eat every few hours but that's it. i had this icky feeling all week 6 and then after tuesday of this week, nothing. maybe i should just chill because lord knows i'll probably get it full blore next week. week 8 on monday already!!!! w00t!!


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> cinnamon rolls sound great... I want some now but I bought some last night I just have to go home and make them

LOVE cinnamon rolls. gotta be careful how many i keep in the house cuz i could eat them by the dozen.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dana-- Besides today my sickness level has really been minimal. Some here and there but really nothing bad. Nothing that's left me hardly moving. 

I've noticed that symptoms tend to have phases. They don't just stick around forever. They come, and they go, and they get stronger and then they wane. So maybe you are gearing up for like you said, full blown in a few days when you reach 8 weeks!! :D I'll be 7 tomorrow!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Soooo
Sorry Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sarah :cry: im so so sorry hun :hugs:
I tried to pm you this morning (stupid phone wouldnt let me) and was thinking of you today, praying it would be ok. 
I hope you're doing alright and getting the support you need from your loved ones. We are always here for you if you need to talk hun. Hope to see you back in 1st tri as soon as you're ready xxxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jeffsar I am so sorry for ur loss. xxxx


----------



## DanaBump

things really do come full circle. just realized i made the hardest decision i've ever had to make made final april 17, 2002. i'm due april 18, 2011. giving me chills.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> things really do come full circle. just realized i made the hardest decision i've ever had to make made final april 17, 2002. i'm due april 18, 2011. giving me chills.

Life does seem to happen like that. Always chilling when it does. :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

got my dating scan appointment - oct 6th :) (I'll be spot on 13wks going by LMP)

perfect timing as OH is out of the country the week before!

Now I just need to get through the next 4.5 weeks without going totally insane


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My next scan is 23rd sept I will be 12+2


----------



## lyndsey37

My baby is due on the day i found out i had mmc in April its totally spooky...... i so cant wait not until my next scan which is a week monday. i have attached my scan which i had last week, an external scan, so cute :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CottlestonPie

I havent been given my scan date yet. I'm 10w today... thought I'd have it by now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Cottleston, first nhs scans are normally 12-14 weeks. I don't even get a MW appointment til 10 weeks. It was the same last time and I got the scan at 12+ something so the appointment must've come through quickly.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks :) I won't chase them up just yet then... I know im too early for the scan itself but i assumed the appointment would come through sooner. Hope I get the date soon as DF needs to book the time off work!


----------



## Tasha360

morning girls, hows everyone today. im having a rubbish day already im just sooo tired think i managed to get about an hours sleep last night cuz my daughter has a cold and i think shes starting to teethe. Oh is at work again today, he hasnt had a day off in a week and im just soo bored xx


----------



## Saturn

Hiya All - April seems a very popular month! According to my LMP my due date is 18 April. I was that excited at my doctors appointment I can't remember what due date he worked out! We've been trying for 2 years and to be honest had given up all hope but then after 1 camping trip my AF was late and I took a test! Yippee a :bfp: :happydance: I'm going to be an old Mum, I'm 39 and I will be 40 when baby will be born. It will be a late b'day pressie though as I'm too an April baby (8th). Not really had many symptoms, felt nauseous in week 4 & 5 but since then not really a lot apart from BLOATING, :blush: being emotional :cry: and waking up in hungry :munch: 
I'm 7 weeks 2 days and boy is it dragging! We haven't told anyone yet want to make sure everything is OK and its been really hard to keep it a secret. There's only so many excuses you can use not to see people! Good luck to everyone on this thread and heres hoping we all have fabulous pregnancies :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

I don't get a scan until I'm 20 weeks. I am not impressed. Going to pay for a private one :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Lousielou why not? Nhs offer the two scans as routine.


----------



## Lucy0945

Hi all,

Hope you're all doing well. I've had an awful few days of sickness but today I feel sooo much better, almost normal. But true to form, instead of enjoying feeling better I'm worrying that this must mean something is wrong! The worrying never ends! 

My work have been so great with me. Had to tell my boss last week about the pregnancy because I couldn't make it into work for the second time due to severe sickness and I ended up having three days off. Just spoke to him and he's told me to take tomorrow off too and is trying to arrange for me to work at home for a few days, until hopefully I feel a bit better. How great is that?! Feel very lucky. 

I have my NHS dating scan on Friday. I'm so excited but so nervous, and just know the week will drag. I've read so many sad stories lately about mmc and it's on my mind. 
x


----------



## lousielou

PeanutBean said:


> Lousielou why not? Nhs offer the two scans as routine.

Not in my area - I just get the 20 week anomoly scan. I thought I'd get them both as standard, but I don't, and I'm not happy about it! I had the NT scan at 13 weeks with my son, but we've moved areas since I was pregnant with him. Wiltshire PCT don't offer the NF scan :(


----------



## vbaby3

lousielou said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Lousielou why not? Nhs offer the two scans as routine.
> 
> Not in my area - I just get the 20 week anomoly scan. I thought I'd get them both as standard, but I don't, and I'm not happy about it! I had the NT scan at 13 weeks with my son, but we've moved areas since I was pregnant with him. Wiltshire PCT don't offer the NF scan :(Click to expand...

I'm the same louiselou,my 1st hospital appointment and scan is 16 nov,I'll be nearly 18 wks.I've booked a private scan for the 2nd oct,i'll be 11 wks.
There's just no way I could wait that long,its ridiculous!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lucy, you're lucky your work are so understanding! 
My manager knows and she's been really supportive, but my supervisor doesnt know yet. If ever I have to rush out of the room to the toilet or something I come back to an email from him, nagging and complaining that i didn't tell anyone where i was going.
Wish I could tell him just to get him off my back but he's such a gossip, half the office would know by lunch time.

Anyone had belly pains? For the past couple of days I've had a sort of pulling tugging sensation about 2 inches below my belly button. I don't know it that's normal...


----------



## PeanutBean

I didn't know there were areas that could offer less, that's really crap. Having said that our PCT gave pulled out of mother and baby services so we've lost all our groups and the HVs were in tears about it.


----------



## SazzleR

Hi everyone!
Back from my hols & it's taken me forever to find this thread again! Why has it moved?
There's no way I'm going to be able to read all these posts (about 200 pages since I went away!) so hope everyone is ok. 
My first midwife appointment was meant to be on Tuesday but had a letter while I was away to say it's been changed to Thursday. So annoying! I know it's only 2 days but I haven't seen anyone yet & I'll be exactly 9 weeks by then. Hope I've been doing everything right as this is my first. 
Nausea has kicked in over past few days. No actual vomiting but I'm back to work tomorrow (I'm a teacher) so don't want to be throwing up. 
xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Ladies confused about the thread moving, if you click on user cp it gives you a list of threads you're subscribed to so you can find them all there. I didn't even know it had moved til people started posting it.


----------



## gertrude

well I feel like a house today :( it's really getting me down. I don't feel pregnant, I just feel a big fat lard arse :(


----------



## jenwigan

so sorry jeffsar :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Today and yesterday are the same.... feeling like crap... and I got barely any sleep. :( 

So extra tired today. :nope: :sleep: 


Hope everyone is doing great. Love the bean pics that have gone up today. :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

I know vbaby3 - we're going to pay privately too. I think it's unfair that I pay the same taxes as I did when I lived further South, but I'm no longer entitled to the same care. It sucks!


----------



## camishantel

going by my LMP I am due April 6th but have been measuring 2 days behind the entire time so probably April 8th which happens to be when my grandfather passed away... spooky.. 
On another note been having slight pain in my back and down the back of my butt and legs...what is that about... any pain in my back worries me as that has been the case with all my mc's but this feels different.. I think part of the pain in my back is from TMI needing to poo but the down my butt and into the back of my leg?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> going by my LMP I am due April 6th but have been measuring 2 days behind the entire time so probably April 8th which happens to be when my grandfather passed away... spooky..
> On another note been having slight pain in my back and down the back of my butt and legs...what is that about... any pain in my back worries me as that has been the case with all my mc's but this feels different.. I think part of the pain in my back is from TMI needing to poo but the down my butt and into the back of my leg?

It may be really hard to worry, but that description sounds like sciatica. Which is common. You should look that up and see if it sounds like what you have. :) Just to give you more peace of mind.


----------



## DanaBump

cami, i have the same pain basically since the day i conceived. only thing that helped was putting pressure on the spot in my back for a couple hours (i used a stapler cuz i had nothing else and was in tears). anyway, since then it's gone away.
good luck!


----------



## helen1234

I have that exact pain too, how bizarre I've been moaning all week on facebook bout my back lol, it's worse when I stand or walk a while sit down then get back up, it excruciating. It shoots down my bum and right leg , it feels like my hips twisted I can hardly walk, then it disappears , weird


----------



## camishantel

yeah it happened after a little um wild :sex: the other night and has been dull since... but like I said all my mc started with back pain so back pain is what worries me more than anything but as I get further along obviously there are going to be all kinds of pains including back pains because of the growing uterus and baby and.. errrrrrr... silly I know


----------



## caro103

been offline all weekend so just catching up and popping in to say hello!

So so sorry jeffsar :hugs:, cannot imagine what your going through right now :(

xxx


----------



## lostnconfused

awwe yay there are lot's of April babies coming.... I'm due on April 6


----------



## Tasha360

welcome Saturn and lostnconfused ill add you to our list. 

My bloat is getting past a joke now :wacko: and im finding it hard to hide. Im not a small girl anyway, a uk 16-18 but i dont usually have a belly at all im just quite broad and have a big bum :blush: My friend ( the only person ive told) even commented on it earlier. Surely it cant be baby bump yet i though the uterus was still down in the pelvis at this stage??

I heard bubs on the doppler again too :happydance:

xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

What Doppler do you use? Sound like we are about the same size (although I have a belly!) and we have the same edd. 

I'm still getting lower abdominal pains and pinches. Starting to worry me as it's been since the moment I wake up til now when I'm going to bed. Getting pains in my hips too. Sigh.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Tasha360 said:


> welcome Saturn and lostnconfused ill add you to our list.
> 
> My bloat is getting past a joke now :wacko: and im finding it hard to hide. Im not a small girl anyway, a uk 16-18 but i dont usually have a belly at all im just quite broad and have a big bum :blush: My friend ( the only person ive told) even commented on it earlier. Surely it cant be baby bump yet i though the uterus was still down in the pelvis at this stage??
> 
> I heard bubs on the doppler again too :happydance:
> 
> xx

Well, your 10 weeks now, the uterus will start to move out within a few weeks... but in all honesty that is just generalization. Your uterus could be poking out now.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sooo am I crazy for starting my baby registry already? :blush:


----------



## laura3103

tash you will prob show sooner cause its like only 5 months since you had demi so your uterus as not gone totally back yet.xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies are any of you having problems drinking water? It makes me so nauseated but I feel so dehydrated all the time...any suggestions?


----------



## bernina

My nurse suggested sucking on ice cubes if water makes you ill. Also you can dilute fruit juice with water if that helps.


----------



## laura3103

very pointless but i'm 8 weeks today YAY!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 8 weeks!!


----------



## camishantel

soooooooooooo tired... why do I have to work on the holiday tomorrow......eeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies are any of you having problems drinking water? It makes me so nauseated but I feel so dehydrated all the time...any suggestions?

i'm the same. couldn't get enough water until the end of last week and then i suddenly didn't want to touch it. i went and got a big container of generic lemonade (they have a ton of flavors) at walmart and put a little of that in my water. yummmmm! i can't get enough of tart right now so it tastes awesome and i'm still getting my water for the day. i don't put the recommended amt, just enough to flavor the water.

hope that helps!


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> very pointless but i'm 8 weeks today YAY!!!

i'm 8 wks tomorrow!!!!!! 

really hope this little one comes on time because my step son goes to his mom's for spring break that starts april 18. perfect timing!! now if only he/she cooperates.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies are any of you having problems drinking water? It makes me so nauseated but I feel so dehydrated all the time...any suggestions?
> 
> i'm the same. couldn't get enough water until the end of last week and then i suddenly didn't want to touch it. i went and got a big container of generic lemonade (they have a ton of flavors) at walmart and put a little of that in my water. yummmmm! i can't get enough of tart right now so it tastes awesome and i'm still getting my water for the day. i don't put the recommended amt, just enough to flavor the water.
> 
> hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks Dana I am starting to feel dehydrated and trying really hard to keep drinking but it really wants me to (tmi)vomit. I have tried gatorade and powerade...nothing taste right. I am hoping tomorrow will be better. I am getting crampy feeling and will be drinking whether I like it or not. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies are any of you having problems drinking water? It makes me so nauseated but I feel so dehydrated all the time...any suggestions?
> 
> i'm the same. couldn't get enough water until the end of last week and then i suddenly didn't want to touch it. i went and got a big container of generic lemonade (they have a ton of flavors) at walmart and put a little of that in my water. yummmmm! i can't get enough of tart right now so it tastes awesome and i'm still getting my water for the day. i don't put the recommended amt, just enough to flavor the water.
> 
> hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dana I am starting to feel dehydrated and trying really hard to keep drinking but it really wants me to (tmi)vomit. I have tried gatorade and powerade...nothing taste right. I am hoping tomorrow will be better. I am getting crampy feeling and will be drinking whether I like it or not. :thumbup:Click to expand...

again, same here. the only thing that hasn't made me want to puke is mt dew (which i only have once a week at most), lemonade and milk. sure hope you try it and it helps.


----------



## chocojen

Jeffsar so sorry to see your sad news, big hugs.
Wigan thanks it is good to finally have a symptom! Although my fob watch kept knocking against my R boob everytime I moved all weekend at work which was not comfortable!!!!
x


----------



## chocojen

whoop whoop just phoned the maternity unit at the hospital and they can see me today for my booking appointment which is brilliant as the midwives at my surgery couldnt see me until I am 12 weeks!!! so excited to finally see someone about things!


----------



## Tasha360

cottleston its an angelsounds one i use.Only bout £20 off ebay. i heard this ones hb at 9+5 and my daughter at 9+4 xxx


----------



## helen1234

I've got a hi bebe Doppler could hear Rhys heartbeat till 14 wks I heard my own heartbeat from about 10 wks which sounds similar, think it depends how lucky u are, your s lucky one tash xxx


----------



## Tasha360

i can hear my own heartbeat, the whoosing of the placenta and then bubs hb. I know its defo it cuz its the same as my other pregnancies. Its not that strong yet and i cant always find it. ITs alot faster than my own heartbeat and is like the chugging of a train xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ive Heard good things about the angel sound one... I'm debating whether to get one now as I think I'd worry if I can't hear it. Might wait til after 12w week scan.


----------



## PeanutBean

If you can't hold down water, just drink something else. Drinks all have water in them. Your water intake doesn't have to be pure.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Happy 8 weeks laura xx

i struggle to drink normally so when im feeling queezy its even worse

i tried to listen in and could only hear mine, i heard alex's at 11 weeks with a very full bladder !


----------



## CottlestonPie

Been having a lot of pain in hips and abdomen over the past couple of days. Hoping so much that it's just normal stretching.


----------



## Tigerlilies

jeffsar said:


> Girls, I've had a heartbreaking day, and it's time to say goodbye to you all.
> 
> We had a private scan this morning and found that the HB had stopped last week. We are absolutely devastated, but tbh, i had a feeling all along that something wasn't right, but after seeing the HB two weeks ago i let myself belive thath things were ok.
> 
> I am going into hospital at 9pm to discuss options as i'm not bleeding yet, so unsure what next steps are.
> 
> I wish you all the very best until April, and i'm sorry i won't be sharing your journeys.
> 
> love to you all,
> 
> Sarah x

I'm so sorry Sarah, this is every mommy-to-be's worse fear. I pray that you will be back with us real soon. :hug:


----------



## kierley

Hi ladies just wanted to ask if anyone has been getting any pain in their joints. I've not had it in my other pregnancies but my left side of my pelvis hurt so much it goes all the way down to my knee. also had other joint pains my shoulder is playing up. Other things im finding are very sharpe pains in my abdomen that seem to pick up be fierce and then go again. Ive gone off of most drinks apart from tea even pure water upsets my stomach. it just all seems a bit odd. Im still waiting on my u/s app and as yet have not heard baby h/b m/w tried to find it just over a week ago but couldnt said not to worry as its very early for the machine to pick it up.

Ive also broke out in acne and cold sores got a blocked up nose and headaches. are these symptoms are they just my body run down. Im a bit confused xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my hips have been really hurting the last few days but i think my SPD is starting early , because i am getting the clicking when i get out of bed etc like i had last time but last time it didnt start till about 14 weeks


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had sore hips for the past few days. Sort of little sharp stabbing pains. Weirdly, when I get a pain in my left hip, it makes my left knee hurt a bit. Dunno if maybe the nerves are connected or if its all in my head!
Also had a v v achey abdomen. Seems to be just above where my uterus would be at the moment so putting it down to stretching, and also lying funny when I sleep!


----------



## kierley

can I ask what is SPD?? last night before bed i got up and my bone sort of popped it was very painful and like I say never had anything like this before with my other two. :shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

heres some info 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/?_requestid=770890

i had it with alex , it was awful there are ladies who have had it alot worse than what i had it too and have been on crutches or wheel chairs and i dont know how they coped !


----------



## stephwiggy

i was in a wheelchair for my last pregnancy .... not fun at all - more info in journal - but i have already started suffering this time round gonna phone a physio tmw morning !!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Had quite a scare last night. DH and I tried to :sex: last night, and it didn't work. Hurt the whole time. :( Felt like sandpaper. 

Then I went to the bathroom... and was bleeding, not brown spotting but red blood. My heart completely dropped, but it's gone now and it wasn't accompanied by severe cramping or back pain so I let myself believe it was from the BD. And it's gone today... but that was a horrible feeling. Seeing red blood on the toilet paper. 

Needless to say, DH and I both agree, sex is going on the back burner until further notice.


----------



## camishantel

kierley said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to ask if anyone has been getting any pain in their joints. I've not had it in my other pregnancies but my left side of my pelvis hurt so much it goes all the way down to my knee. also had other joint pains my shoulder is playing up. Other things im finding are very sharpe pains in my abdomen that seem to pick up be fierce and then go again. Ive gone off of most drinks apart from tea even pure water upsets my stomach. it just all seems a bit odd. Im still waiting on my u/s app and as yet have not heard baby h/b m/w tried to find it just over a week ago but couldnt said not to worry as its very early for the machine to pick it up.
> 
> Ive also broke out in acne and cold sores got a blocked up nose and headaches. are these symptoms are they just my body run down. Im a bit confused xx

Yes hun those are all symptoms not sure about the sharp pains in the abdomen but could be stretching but the acne blocked up nose and headaches all symptoms of pregnancy.. oh the joy


----------



## camishantel

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Had quite a scare last night. DH and I tried to :sex: last night, and it didn't work. Hurt the whole time. :( Felt like sandpaper.
> 
> Then I went to the bathroom... and was bleeding, not brown spotting but red blood. My heart completely dropped, but it's gone now and it wasn't accompanied by severe cramping or back pain so I let myself believe it was from the BD. And it's gone today... but that was a horrible feeling. Seeing red blood on the toilet paper.
> 
> Needless to say, DH and I both agree, sex is going on the back burner until further notice.

sounds like it irritated your cervix.. I had that before


----------



## smeej

jeffsar said:


> Girls, I've had a heartbreaking day, and it's time to say goodbye to you all.
> 
> We had a private scan this morning and found that the HB had stopped last week. We are absolutely devastated, but tbh, i had a feeling all along that something wasn't right, but after seeing the HB two weeks ago i let myself belive thath things were ok.
> 
> I am going into hospital at 9pm to discuss options as i'm not bleeding yet, so unsure what next steps are.
> 
> I wish you all the very best until April, and i'm sorry i won't be sharing your journeys.
> 
> love to you all,
> 
> Sarah x


Oh Sarah - I am so, so sorry to read your sad news. I am thinking of you:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I had very painful joints in my last pregnancy. I couldn't lie on my left because my shoulder was so painful and my leg went numb but on my right the sciatica really flared up. I didn't have SPD but I did have pelvic pain. It's also normal to get ligament pain. I think I'm right in saying that whatever hormone or chemical it is tells the pelvis to soften also works on other parts of the body while it's knocking about.


----------



## DanaBump

8 weeks today!!!! only 4 more weeks before i get to see baby again and we're in trimester two. w00t! 

still feel really weird as i haven't had m/s besides the poops. wonder if thats what my bodies going to do instead of coming up the other other way? i'll get constipated and then every weekend i get the opposite. everyone always says with their girls they were sick as dogs and yes i'm blessed to have either sex but is it ok that i feel sort of bummed? oooooo pregnancy hormones, they're fabulous. 
the only symptoms are hormones like whoa, sore bbs and pimples all over my face and shoulders. just weird, i thought the icky feeling i had week 6 and begining of 7 would've came back by now.


----------



## chocojen

So finally home from the maternity unit- my appointment was a t 1130 but they had 2 women in labour so asked me to return at 1230. I was then with the midwife for 11/2 hours!! She spent a long time chatting to me and filling in all my records. She was really helpful in answering questions about exercise which I have been worrying about. She changed by EDD to 19/4/10 but also said it may well change again after my scan.

She requested the scan today and said I should get a letter in the post in the next few days. I also have my next MW appointment booked for 25/10! I cant wait for the scan.

I am also going to have a consultant appointment arranged as I have epilepsy and they want to discuss that with me.

Got to chat to OH tonight about what screening we want at the scan- deciding wether or not to have nuchal screening....any opinions?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think if we're given the choice I'd go fro the screening. Not saying I'd take any action if we were high risk but it gives you time to prepare and research and I think that's important.

Just got my appointment for my 12w scan. Whoop whoop! 22nd September. :happydance: Two weeks of anxious waiting now!


----------



## chocojen

thats soooo exciting cottleston...cant wait to have a date sorted!

Really not sure about the screening, the midwife explained that it only gives you a risk score and if it is a risk of 1 in 200 or less then you get offered an amnioscentises which carries a 1 in 100 risk of miscarriage. I dont think I would have an amnio so would it be worth having 6 months of worrying if the result came back as high risk???


----------



## PeanutBean

I didn't have the tests and wasn't offered the nf scan but wouldn't have had it anyway. My own feelng is that more tests would just make me worry and I wouldn't do anything about it anyway. There is an argument in having time to prepare but a risk is a risk and really without amnio you wouldn't know anything for sure until the birth anyway.


----------



## caro103

evening ladies. Glad all seem well!

Had a fab day today, found out my best friend is only 6 weeks behind me! :D. Our managers going to flip but will be excellent to go on mat leave together!

Re. the nf scan, think we're going to have it...not sure what i'd feel if the results came back high risk though but still want the initial tests. Fx'ed everythings fine!


----------



## MissFox

I'm having the nf scan. Basically the only way to see baby again before 16 or 20 weeks. 

Casey- sex on the back burner has been story of my life. DF is apparently one of those "I don't want to have sex iwth your because you're growing a baby and that's weird" people. We went over a week (had spotting one time from sex) and I've been really frustrated.
TMI We got in an argument about it a few days ago but then we had amazing sex last night- it's good to wait but I didn't have any spotting this time- just a great time

Oh and I've made English Muffin Pizzas for dinner! yummmm


----------



## chocojen

8 weeks......a fetus yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

OH and I had a long chat last night think we are going to miss NF screening as we wouldnt act on a positive result anyway. In this area it is done at your dating scan so you dont miss any scans by not having it

have a good day everyone


----------



## waiting_on_#3

caro103 said:


> Had a fab day today, found out my best friend is only 6 weeks behind me! :D. Our managers going to flip but will be excellent to go on mat leave together!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I tested the same day as a a friend/colleague, both of us got our :bfp:, she's already told our employers, so now i'm terrified of having to tell them next week, she's only eight days ahead of me though, so we will literally be starting maternity leave at the same time, it's only a small business, they are going to go nuts!! :wacko:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hello all this thread just moves so fast i dont have the time to catch up properly

Hope everyone is ok & that some of us are starting to feel abit better now with things easing than worse

I have my booking in appointment with the MW in 10 mins for bloods & notes etc & then she will send off for my 12 week scan

Hope all is ok with you all


----------



## PeanutBean

As an English woman, what on earth is an English muffin pizza?!


----------



## waiting_on_#3

PeanutBean said:


> As an English woman, what on earth is an English muffin pizza?!

At a guess, muffins of the mcdonalds breakfast variety with tomato puree and toppings :shrug:?? Like I said just a guess, so would be intrigued to know!


----------



## AreIn83

PeanutBean said:


> As an English woman, what on earth is an English muffin pizza?!

You haven't had an English muffin pizza? Do you know what English muffins are? It's an English muffin with pizza toppings on it. Delicious! Waiting is right, it's like an Egg McMuffin muffin :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Still spotting, yesterday was on and off between brown light spotting and red moderate spotting. 

I actually called the on call nurse and she assured me it was all due to the sex and could last for up to 3 days afterwards. As long as it's not accompanied by severe cramping and backache or i don't start passing big bloody clots or the blood doesn't get as bad as I need to change pads every half hour I should be okay. 

But, i still had a very stressful worrisome night. I feel better today though. Probably the hormones doing too. *sigh* 

Sex was like the worst idea ever. I don't even know what came over me, i'm the one that insisted, and then it really hurt the whole time, but I insisted on continuing. :nope: I'm so stupid sometimes!! 

Anywho, i'm hoping the spotting goes away soon, but i'm not to investigate the vaginal situation with q-tips anymore, per what DH has demanded, because he thinks the q-tips could be re-aggravating everything. So, i just have to sit back and hope. Poo!!

PS: English Muffin Pizzas sound AMAZING! :D


----------



## PeanutBean

In England there are lots of different types if bread called muffin. It's a regional dialect word. Lol. It's so funny when other countries have things supposedly coming from somewhere else but really it's all made up.


----------



## AreIn83

Peanut-We had a whole thread going of girls from the US and girls from the UK and what different words we use for different things (lift=elevator, pram=stroller, etc). It was fun! I wonder where they got "English muffin" then?

Casey-Doesn't that sound sooooo good? I think I'm stopping at the store after work. By the time that comes around, I'll be sick again and not wanting any food.


----------



## PeanutBean

AreIn83 I remember that thread fondly! I posted many things myself and was wondering about it just the other day when I was comparing specialty (US) with speciality (UK). lol


----------



## AreIn83

color colour :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I seriously feel like someone has knocked my brains out. I've been in a haze all morning, and I feel VERY exhausted, but i'm trying to stay awake as long as I can. 

Tried to eat some fruit and yogurt but it wasn't happening. Went with saltine crackers and water instead. 

I've been on again off again sick since I woke up. Seriously this whole first trimester thing is starting to kick my butt and i don't even have it as bad as some of you ladies. Don't know how you girls do it!!


----------



## MissFox

Ok- so according to Wikipedia- an English muffin is aka a hot muffin or a breakfast muffin. Then I put pizza sauce and cheese (and peperoni and olives and pinapple) on them and bake them until the cheese is melted and the muffin is crispy. DF had to run to a friends as soon as we got back from camping so that was something quick to make that I knew he'd LOVE. I was surprised that I got 4 down! (4 halfs). I'm thinking of bringing a couple to work with me this afternoon.

Casey- I'm sorry you're feeling horrible today. It will get better- I'm sure. I have some days that are just bad bad bad and other's that I feel great. It's hard to say what every day will be like- I just hope I'm getting to the end of it!


----------



## caro103

waiting_on_#3 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Had a fab day today, found out my best friend is only 6 weeks behind me! :D. Our managers going to flip but will be excellent to go on mat leave together!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I tested the same day as a a friend/colleague, both of us got our :bfp:, she's already told our employers, so now i'm terrified of having to tell them next week, she's only eight days ahead of me though, so we will literally be starting maternity leave at the same time, it's only a small business, they are going to go nuts!! :wacko:
> 
> waiting_on_#3
> I tested the same day as a a friend/colleague, both of us got our , she's already told our employers, so now i'm terrified of having to tell them next week, she's only eight days ahead of me though, so we will literally be starting maternity leave at the same time, it's only a small business, they are going to go nuts!!
> 
> Aww wow! bummer she told first though! they can';t really say anything, but I totally know what you mean as inside managers aren't gonna be impressed! our teams going to fall apart as losing us 2 for a year is 50% of the full time workforce! oops!
> 
> 
> 
> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Ok- so according to Wikipedia- an English muffin is aka a hot muffin or a breakfast muffin. Then I put pizza sauce and cheese (and peperoni and olives and pinapple) on them and bake them until the cheese is melted and the muffin is crispy. DF had to run to a friends as soon as we got back from camping so that was something quick to make that I knew he'd LOVE. I was surprised that I got 4 down! (4 halfs). I'm thinking of bringing a couple to work with me this afternoon.
> 
> Casey- I'm sorry you're feeling horrible today. It will get better- I'm sure. I have some days that are just bad bad bad and other's that I feel great. It's hard to say what every day will be like- I just hope I'm getting to the end of it!Click to expand...
> 
> weird about the english muffins, never heard of the either :rofl:. Glad they're yummy though! xxClick to expand...


----------



## Newbie Mommie

The one thing I learned today: English muffins are not, in fact, English. I feel like I've been decieved my entire life. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

lol


----------



## AreIn83

newbie :rofl:


----------



## caro103

:rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive had some very slight spotting just pinky but got scan for tomorrow


----------



## MissFox

Hope it's fine. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Newbie Mommie said:


> The one thing I learned today: English muffins are not, in fact, English. I feel like I've been decieved my entire life. :)

:rofl:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So i scheduled my actual midwife appt. Was a little difficult with DH's military insurance, and I had to switch to a different plan within his HMO to be able to go to the hospital that I wanted to go to. Such a headache, but everything is final now. Just need a referral to make sure that the insurance pays for everything. 

Feeling a little better, still have a headache, but I feel like I accomplished something. 

So i'm having pregnancy related appts for the next two weeks. Starting next thursday, and then the tuesday after that.


----------



## bernina

So glad you have a scan tomorrow snowball, that will give you much needed reassurance. Spotting has been my middle name with this pregnancy and so far everything has been fine. Pink is usually from an irritated cervix (which you don't have to necessarily have sex to get) but could also be some excess blood mixed with cervical mucus causing it to be pink. Best of luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> Ok- so according to Wikipedia- an English muffin is aka a hot muffin or a breakfast muffin. Then I put pizza sauce and cheese (and peperoni and olives and pinapple) on them and bake them until the cheese is melted and the muffin is crispy.

That sounds amazing. I have been so hungry today - I have eaten so much food today, mostly variations on cheese and bread too.

Do you have Crumpets in America?


----------



## bernina

Mmm, crumpets. I buy them at a specialty grocery store that carries a lot of British products. Had them for a week straight with cinnamon sugar and butter on them, delicious. I just love how the butter soaks into all the little holes. So yummy!!! I actually grew up with those, my Mom always bought them at a store near our house. When I was younger I put jelly on them.


----------



## UkCath

mmm butter soaking in to all the little holes. Yum. 
I have had 4 of them today! Just haven't been able to stop eating.


----------



## loopy82

I'm sure I've seen english muffins in supermarkets, think they're called breakfast muffins over here though. Really fancy one now with melted cheese on it, may have to get myself some tomorrow...


----------



## bernina

Get the food in while you can!! There are days where I don't even want to look at food and have to force it down. Not really getting sick (only threw up 2 times) but just a real sour feeling in my stomach and turned off by food at times.

Of course there are other times where I'm a bottomless pit and will eat anything in site! Had 3 1/2 slices of cinnamon toast for breakfast yesterday!


----------



## AreIn83

English muffins with butter and honey are delish!


----------



## bernina

English Muffin (US version at least)
 



Attached Files:







toasted-english-muffin.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3









english-muffins-de.gif
File size: 102.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AreIn83

Oooh that looks like a whole wheat one! Yummy!


----------



## AreIn83

Bernina-I have to admit, I looked at your ticker at the green olive and gagged. :haha:


----------



## lousielou

I am sooooo tired. Need to go to bed, but am waiting for OH to get home from work *yawn*

How is everyone? Apart from hungry!

Saw my GP yesterday, I forgot to mention... He suspects it might be a multiple pregnancy as my uterus is quite high. I am bricking it!! 4 weeks until a scan - what the hell am I going to do?? :wacko:


----------



## Kirsty-louise

:flower: Hello all, can I please join you in here? My second baby's due on 28th april! (going by LMP) Please could you add me to the list? I initially though I was due early may but after working my dates out a bit more accurately it seems Im due a little sooner! :happydance:
Its all so exciting! :D x


----------



## Kirsty-louise

lousielou said:


> I am sooooo tired. Need to go to bed, but am waiting for OH to get home from work *yawn*
> 
> How is everyone? Apart from hungry!
> 
> Saw my GP yesterday, I forgot to mention... He suspects it might be a multiple pregnancy as my uterus is quite high. I am bricking it!! 4 weeks until a scan - what the hell am I going to do?? :wacko:

Im seeing my GP in the morning too. I was just gonna ask, how could he tell your uterus is high? did he examine you? My last pregnancy I was just prescribed folic acid and he confirmed my EDD and sent me on my way, just wondering if its likely he'll want to examine me? x


----------



## lousielou

:hi: Hi Kirsty-Louise!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I just had this delicious smoothie- it just came back up. 
I really want something that is covered in butter and cinnamon and sugar (had waffles with cin and sugar for breakfast). I think I might be leaving work soon though- i got some puke on my shirt- good thing I have a tooth brush in my truck
:dohh:


----------



## bernina

Welcome Kristy and congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you!

lousielou, wow, possible multiples, I'd be stressing too! I know they can tell a lot by uterus size, position, but I also read in my pregnancy book that early in pregnancy multiples don't make much different in uterus size as babies are still so small. But of course your DR obviously has much more experience than I do! Can you go in for a private scan?

So far the food items on the ticker haven't made me want to gag, but I'm just waiting for the prune one to show up, that will induce gagging in me for sure! Of course I'll be more than happy to get to prune size, but it just won't be as cute as say the 8 week raspberry!


----------



## lousielou

Yes, he just felt my tummy. When I was pg with my son though, I didn't have my stomach felt until I was much later on, but my GP said he just wanted to check I wasn't further along that I thought - you can generally only feel the uterus from about 12 weeks, unless it's a multiple. My last GP didn't do anything - he just said congratulations, typed up a referral letter and then showed me the door!! I think it depends on the individual doctor. I didn't see my last GP at all when I was pregnant, but this one I've seen twice already, and he's booked me in to see him again at 16 weeks too! xx


----------



## AreIn83

I love green olives but for some reason, not today.


----------



## Tasha360

mmmmmm youve made me want crumpets now and ive run out :dohh:

welcome kirsty ill add you

Been house hunting today and im knackered emotionally and physically.

Heard hb again so all good. i was a bit worried cuz ive had a few sharp twinges the past few days must just be growing pains. 

Im now watching this is englands 86 and it looks rather good. 

xx


----------



## luvmyangel

I was supposed to go to the dr today for a scan and check up, but the dr called and cancelled she has an emergency surgery to do so now i have to wait a week. This week is going to kill me i wanted to see my little baby again and make sure everything is fine.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I don't usually post much but i wanted to give an update..I went 2 the doctor today b/c i have been having some cramping and wanted to make sure it was all normal so they did a scan and 2 babies were seen but only one has a HB that he knows of..My doctor said we will see in 4 weeks when i go back! Ohh and he also moved my due date up to April 18!! YAY! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> I don't usually post much but i wanted to give an update..I went 2 the doctor today b/c i have been having some cramping and wanted to make sure it was all normal so they did a scan and 2 babies were seen but only one has a HB that he knows of..My doctor said we will see in 4 weeks when i go back! Ohh and he also moved my due date up to April 18!! YAY! :)


You are having twins!!!! :D 

I think Tasha's the mod of the thread. I saw on the August '10 due date thread that they put twins next to the mommies that were having twins as two of these: :baby::baby: I think it's cute.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

LOL..It was quite a shock since my sister in law is having identical twins!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> LOL..It was quite a shock since my sister in law is having identical twins!! :)

So do identical twins run in the family? Does it matter which one has the gene? if it's the mom or the dad?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AreIn83 said:


> Bernina-I have to admit, I looked at your ticker at the green olive and gagged. :haha:

Someone has upgraded to a prune, and I gagged when I saw that. 

I guess in the first trimester it isn't always a great thing to have food tickers. :haha:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> LOL..It was quite a shock since my sister in law is having identical twins!! :)
> 
> So do identical twins run in the family? Does it matter which one has the gene? if it's the mom or the dad?Click to expand...

They run in my SIL's family b/c he sister has a set of twins but as far as we know they don't run in my mom or dad's side of the family..:haha:


----------



## parkgirl

I got to have a scan today since I had some spotting over the weekend. Baby is fine and was waving its little arms around. It was great to see. I didn't think i would get a scan until 19 weeks.


----------



## DanaBump

seriously, who thought to put a prune on that ticker thing?? looks gross!


----------



## MissFox

The prune is pretty bad. My BFF is gonna ask me what size the baby is and I'm gonna say prune- and probably gag. 
Parkgirl- That's great you got to see your bubs early! So great to have your mind put to rest after spotting too! 

So I basically have felt horrible most of today- this morning wasn't too bad but as soon as I got to work NO GOOD! Hopefully tomorrow will be better. Off to go see Eat Pray Love.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy'sMommy said:


> I don't usually post much but i wanted to give an update..I went 2 the doctor today b/c i have been having some cramping and wanted to make sure it was all normal so they did a scan and 2 babies were seen but only one has a HB that he knows of..My doctor said we will see in 4 weeks when i go back! Ohh and he also moved my due date up to April 18!! YAY! :)

Oh yeah another twin mommy on the April thread! I am having twins as well!! Congrats!:baby::baby:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My scan got moved to 9.15 everything was fine , on phone so will upload pic later x


----------



## PeanutBean

Crumpets. Yum. I made some once, they were lots of fun to make as the mixture is really active but i was disappointed that they tasted exactly like good shop crumpets! Pikelets are yum too, just like crumpets only flat like a dropped scone, crispier than a crumpet because of being thin.


----------



## lousielou

All this food talk is making me HUNGRY!! :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ugh! I'm still spotting. Yesterday it was lighter, but today it's back to heavier.... and so I called my nurse again. Left a message. I guess we'll see what she says. :nope: 

I wish all this spotting would go away so that I can stop worrying! :cry: It's driving me insane!!!


----------



## luvmyangel

i have been having a lot of pain lately that is making me kind nervous, but when i put a pillow under my butt it eases my pain a little. Like i have a lot of pain and weight on my cervix right now.


----------



## camishantel

back to work today... visit with my brother was great.. I am so tired and have been getting acne off and on... so fun... wish friday would hurrry and get here as I am off all weekend and I get to see babes again friday and make sure everything is still ok... I will post more later...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

luvmyangel said:


> i have been having a lot of pain lately that is making me kind nervous, but when i put a pillow under my butt it eases my pain a little. Like i have a lot of pain and weight on my cervix right now.

I have a lot of pains and cramps too...even in my back. Makes me super nervous. BUt I am not had any bleeding or spotting with it so I am not sure if I should call the dr or not.


----------



## Kirsty-louise

Hi all :D Hope everyone is well?
Well I saw my nurse practitioner this afternoon after being a bit worried at cramping that Id bee having but everything seems fine, thank god! She examined me and also tested urine, everything clear and she's happy that Ive nothing to worry about. I think im over-worrying as Im comparing everything to my last pregnancy with Holly and any differences Im worrying about lol! Im hoping the differences might mean Im having a little boy this time maybe!
She has also booked me in to see the midwife on 28th sept (I'll be 9+5 weeks then!) and I was really chuffed to find out its the same midwife I had with my Holly :D really pleased! x


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the scan Pinksnowball!!! Can't wait to see the pic.

luvmyangel, I'm sure those are normal pains as you approach the second trimester and baby starts to weigh more and take up more space. 

I'm feeling totally un-pregnant today. Spotting has pretty much stopped, which is a good thing I know, but the paranoid part of me thinks maybe baby stopped growing and pushing out the old blood. Silly I know. Don't feel any sickness, haven't puked for a week, and even the streching and aches in my stomach muscles have gone away along with much of my breast tenderness. Have my next scan on Monday so that's not too long to wait. Dr did warn me that some symptoms would start to ease off, so I should just take his advice and not sorry so much!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> Congrats on the scan Pinksnowball!!! Can't wait to see the pic.
> 
> luvmyangel, I'm sure those are normal pains as you approach the second trimester and baby starts to weigh more and take up more space.
> 
> I'm feeling totally un-pregnant today. Spotting has pretty much stopped, which is a good thing I know, but the paranoid part of me thinks maybe baby stopped growing and pushing out the old blood. Silly I know. Don't feel any sickness, haven't puked for a week, and even the streching and aches in my stomach muscles have gone away along with much of my breast tenderness. Have my next scan on Monday so that's not too long to wait. Dr did warn me that some symptoms would start to ease off, so I should just take his advice and not sorry so much!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

my symptoms just about disappeared once i hit 9 weeks, not i feel sick but not as bad and my boobs are occassionally sore xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

heres my baby snowball
not a fab quality pic but you can still make out the important bit :cloud9:

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/jtt.png


----------



## bernina

Aww, what a precious picture!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wonderful pic Pinksnowball!


----------



## CottlestonPie

luvmyangel said:


> i have been having a lot of pain lately that is making me kind nervous, but when i put a pillow under my butt it eases my pain a little. Like i have a lot of pain and weight on my cervix right now.

I'm 10+3, same as you and have been getting a lot of stretching across my tummy. feels like a pulled muscle or something. I've also been getting pains in my hips which midwife says is all related.
If I put a pillow between my knees/thighs and under my belly at night it seems to be less sore in the mornings. But because I sit on my arse for 8hrs a day it gets worse over the day because I barely move when I'm on the call centre at work.


----------



## bernina

Anyone else noticing some ewcm these days? I've noticed for the past week that when I have a BM I find a clump of usually clear ewcm. At times it's more than I ever had when I ovulated (how ironic is that!) Just curious to know if others are experiencing as well.


----------



## AreIn83

Bernina-I have had this, as well. It's been to the point a couple of times that I've felt like I've started bleeding and run to the bathroom only to find cm. I attributed it to my progesterone suppositories but I've heard an increase in CM is a pregnancy sign.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been getting alot more cm lately , even to the point im wearing pads incase its bleeding because otherwise i keep rushing to the loo


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just had a peek in the May due dates they are onto the 19th may already :shock:


----------



## Rachel.P

bad news girls, but i need to come off here now..
i m/c at 7 weeks 3.. :(

dr tells me all good now though so hopefully i'll be on a new month's thread soon!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

whew! just been catching up on this thread, taking me ages! finally got internet at our lovely new house! hope everyone is doing ok, it looks like a few peoples symptoms are wearing off, i wish it was happening to me! one minute im starving, the next i dont want to eat anything and then i'm gagging at every funny smell or even the thought of something gross. I definately agree with the over emotional blubbing at anything, i'll admit i keep crying at x factor, x factor! i dont even like it (my DH does lol)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Rachel.P said:


> bad news girls, but i need to come off here now..
> i m/c at 7 weeks 3.. :(
> 
> dr tells me all good now though so hopefully i'll be on a new month's thread soon!

sooo sorry sweetie xx


----------



## bernina

Rachel, I'm so sorry for your loss. Glad to hear dr says everything is good though. Hope you get back to first tri as soon as you're ready. :hugs:

Good to know others are experiencing the cm fun as well. I've had a bunch of creamy thick stuff due to the suppositories, but this stuff is basically just like the egg white stuff during ovulation.


----------



## Kirsty-louise

Sorry to hear of your loss Rachel :hugs: x


----------



## caro103

So sorry Rachel. I hope to see you back in 1st tri with a sticky bubba very soon xx


----------



## UkCath

PeanutBean said:


> Crumpets. Yum. I made some once, they were lots of fun to make as the mixture is really active but i was disappointed that they tasted exactly like good shop crumpets! Pikelets are yum too, just like crumpets only flat like a dropped scone, crispier than a crumpet because of being thin.

My husband calls all crumpets pikelets, he's from Staffordshire. I didn't know what he was talking about when he first said it!

I haven't been quite as ravonous today, yesterday I could not stop eating. Today I have mainly been thirsty.


----------



## AreIn83

[IMG]https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/CIMG0042.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Great pic Arein!! glad to see all is good!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rachel.P said:


> bad news girls, but i need to come off here now..
> i m/c at 7 weeks 3.. :(
> 
> dr tells me all good now though so hopefully i'll be on a new month's thread soon!

:hugs: I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Rachel.P said:


> bad news girls, but i need to come off here now..
> i m/c at 7 weeks 3.. :(
> 
> dr tells me all good now though so hopefully i'll be on a new month's thread soon!

So sorry sweetie. :hugs: Hope that you join the first trimester again when you are ready.


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Reeds, we call it Splotch.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AreIn83 said:


> Thanks Reeds, we call it Splotch.

And what a cute Splotch it is :D


----------



## AreIn83

Aw thanks! You've got a cutie yourself!


----------



## parkgirl

luvmyangel said:


> i have been having a lot of pain lately that is making me kind nervous, but when i put a pillow under my butt it eases my pain a little. Like i have a lot of pain and weight on my cervix right now.

It might just be your muscles all around that area stretching out. My OB said to expect a lot of stretching and pressure feelings as things stretch over the next several weeks. Some pain that could even double you over. Looks like we are the same as far as time goes.

Hopefully that's all it is for you.


----------



## Tasha360

Rachel im so so sory hun xxxx


great scan pics girls! 

xx


----------



## DanaBump

i too have had a lot of extra cm but i'm a couple weeks behind all of you, so that's weird.

i can't stop sneezing. i started counting and i've sneezed 40+ times today. looked it up and it's normal first trimest but uuuugh. i've been sneezing so hard that i've (tmi) been peeing a little. will have to buy pads soon if this doesn't stop. 

i don't think i get m/s, i think it's night time. starts around 3 and i just feel ucky. no pukey just ucky and light headed and queezy. anyone else? is this m/s or just in my head? 

had a couple stretches today that felt like baby was playing tug of war with my uterus. normal? 

first OB appt tomorrow. wonder if we'll be able to hear nuggets hearbeat? it's only been a little over a week and i wanna see it again.


----------



## juhesihcaaa

I'm going to be an April mom! April 8th :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

juhesihcaaa said:


> I'm going to be an April mom! April 8th :)

Congrats! YEY :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Congrats and welcome! I'm due April 8 as well!

Dana, my morning sickness mostly came in the evening as well, both of my puking episodes were also at night. Sometimes I get a sour stomach or nauseas feeling at work, but that's about it.

I think 8 weeks is when my sickness was the strongest, seems to have tapered off at least for the moment. Kind of wish I'd get another puke just to reassure myself but I know that's silly!


----------



## DanaBump

i have yet to throw up yet and i thought that was part of it? i just constantly feel like i'm about to from about 3-4pm thru the night.


----------



## bernina

No, I don't think you actually have to throw up for it to be considered morning sickness. A lot of my friends either didn't ever throw up or they puked only once or twice and they had the all day nausea feeling.


----------



## luvmyangel

So ladies you all are right my pain is nothing to worry about, My dr was able fit me in today, did a bunch of test just waiting on a few results but she thinks it will all be fine. I am just having a lot of growing pains and pressure. I got to see my baby today also even had a 3D scan and my baby is perfect. I am so happy now I just need to relax more


----------



## bernina

That's great news Luv! So happy you got to see little one and know that everything you're experiencing is fine. What kind of tests did they run?


----------



## MissFox

I've had a lot of CM since I found out basically- it stopped for a week but that's about it. Really bad the last few days though.
I've had stretching feelings but nothing that scares me- just some WHOAHs. 

So my BFF just gave me 2 jars of blackberry jam (got one alreay from granny), 2 jars of green beans (from her mommy's garden), a jar of Dilly Beans (can't wait for them to be ready), 2 jars of Banana Bread and 2 of Zuchini bread with pecans! The zucchini is also from her/her mom's garden! I love my BFF!


----------



## OneProudMommy

Hello ladies :flower:. It sounds like alot of us are having growing pains. They can be worrisome but it's a good sign your baby is growing :cloud9:


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies, 
just been trying to catch up on the last 2 days but running out of time, going out this morning. Just told my parents today, my mum is soooooooooooo excited!!!!! Dad was at work and couldnt really talk but I think he is excited!!!
Got to run will pop back in later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

Rachel hun I am so sorry for your loss... take care of yourself and hope to see you again soon...

great pics ladies hope I get another great one tomorrow too.

Dana- the sneezing oh yes I remember that now it has just changed to stuffy runny nose.. 
thought my sickness had gone but last 2 days been back.. having some stretching pains nothing to bad... getting flutters which is weird can't wait till we can feel bubs and know for sure that it is bubs moving... 
haven't really been hungry the last couple days but think that is because I have been feeling icky.. added another thing to the do not eat list.... of all things it is chicken noodle soup..


----------



## chocojen

just got my 12 week scan appointment through...5th October.....I am soooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!! I cant wait xxxxxxx


----------



## AreIn83

I asked my RE yesterday at my ultrasound about morning sickness. It hasn't been awful but more uncomfortable. I've seen on the threads before and have heard about diphenhydramine (Unisom or Benadryl) and vitamin b6 and this is what she told me to take. It helps tremendously and is completely safe. DH did say I looked stoned last night after taking it but I was just super tired plus the antihistamine which made me drowsy. I just took another dose and I'm sure I'll be drooling on my desk in 30 minutes but at least I won't be queasy!


----------



## chelseaharvey

God i have been feeling rotten all day, so sick on & off but not been sick

Im hardly eating either as i just cant face the thought of food... I seem to have no appitite.

I have been getting a few sharp pains, im hoping it is from things stretching down there. Woke up to go to the loo lastnight & felt so dizzy & rough


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chelseaharvey said:


> God i have been feeling rotten all day, so sick on & off but not been sick
> 
> Im hardly eating either as i just cant face the thought of food... I seem to have no appitite.
> 
> I have been getting a few sharp pains, im hoping it is from things stretching down there. Woke up to go to the loo lastnight & felt so dizzy & rough

Sooooo feel your pain! I hardly ever get a full night's sleep anymore. Going to bed I usually feel really bloated and sick. If I wake up I sometimes feel sick and dizzy and I get up to go to the bathroom like at least twice a day. My bbs are so sore it's hard to get comfy, and they are getting bigger, and I feel like they are in the way all the time. I'm a busty girl anyway, and this is ridiculous! 

Also for the last couple of days i haven't been able to stomach very much (minus junk food.... :blush:). I tried eating an avocado, couldn't finish it. Tried having a bowl of berries and yogurt, couldn't finish it. All the healthy stuff i'm like "noooo thank you." where a few weeks ago I couldn't get enough healthy food! 

Baby must be like "that stuff is yucky, gimmie the McDonalds and Wendys!" :haha: 

I'm hoping that it all settles down soon... and on a side note. THE SPOTTING WENT AWAY!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Morning/afternoon everyone!

Sorry for those that are feeling rough, I hope that it eases soon for you.

I'm having another day of feeling totally un pregnant. Boobs are no longer tender, no sickness, not nearly as tired, no stretchings. Just generally having a pitty party for myself as this is exactly what happened with mmc at 10 weeks in December 2008. I know I shouldn't worry so much, had 3 u/s with heartbeat and little one growing properly, but just seems weird to feel 100% normal after throwing up twice last week and feeling growing pains. Just looking for some reassurance of someone else who went through the same thing I guess. Ugg, I hate feeling this way, my brain tells me not to, but my heart is just so scared from the last times.

Have an u/s on Monday which I'm half dreading and half looking forward to. I know odds are in my favor of a positive outcome, but I also know how easily things can go wrong. 

Thanks for letting me vent!!!


----------



## loopy82

chelseaharvey said:


> God i have been feeling rotten all day, so sick on & off but not been sick
> 
> Im hardly eating either as i just cant face the thought of food... I seem to have no appitite.
> 
> I have been getting a few sharp pains, im hoping it is from things stretching down there. Woke up to go to the loo lastnight & felt so dizzy & rough

I am feeling exactly the same, have spent the day in bed because I feel so horrible and was up and down to the toilet like a yo-yo last night. Fx this starts to ease off soon!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernia--- I know it's hard not to worry, esp with what you went through before. It's so reassuring to have those pregnancy symptoms. But I've read in my what to expect book that around week 8 the placenta starts to fully mature and take over the baby's vitals, and so a lot of girls will start to feel an easing of the symptoms. So, if you've had 3 very good ultrasounds, you should just let yourself feel happy that baby is growing happily inside you. Let what may come, come when/if it does. No use worrying now, you'll just miss out on being pregnant! :D :hugs: Feel better though. I know its hard not to worry.


----------



## bernina

Thanks Casey, you are so right. Even if little one isn't growing properly, worrying isn't going to change that. No matter what I prepare myself for at the u/s, I'll be devestated either way if it's not good, so no need in getting myself down in preperation because it won't ease the pain any. And if it's good news, then I'll have wasted the next 5 days being a worry wart!

Just helps to get my thoughts out and sometimes even reading what I wrote makes me realize how nutty I sound and how I should be feeling extremely lucky and not down in the dumps.


----------



## camishantel

Bernina_ I totally understand as every week I get worried.. I have a scan tomorrow and the last 2 days did not really feel pregnant well today I woke up and wham ms is back full force since yesterday evening it started coming back after my chicken noodle soup... so I am trying to just enjoy the lessening of symptoms and coming and going... I feel complete rubbish right now.. and am at work and the big bosses are coming in


----------



## JazzyCat

Hello Ladies... feels like it's been forever! I miss coming to the thread! So busy with school right now and work and appointments for this LO... haven't had much time to check in. Had my first official scan last Friday, everything went amazingly. First time to see hb and realize this is so real!! Very exciting!! Baby has little arm and leg buds and could see eyes and a little chin area, just adorable. Amazing clarity with an internal scan! 

Bernina - I know it's so hard to stay positive, just think how far along you are already and how well everything is going for you!! I was in disbelief until my scan about the PG being real because my symptoms are so on and off all the time. It was so hard to wait until almost 9 weeks to get a scan! Try to keep your chin up! I have to wait another month before my next scan. Just wish it was something we could do at home and see all the time. Just so amazing to see the little one!! I am thrilled to see the changes next time.

My sister is due one week after me and her scan went well last week too! We are both so thrilled!! It was amazing to see how different our scans were and how much growing the LO does in one week!!! 

Current symptoms: exhausted (that's the main one), flu-like symptoms in the evening, craving anything that is unhealthy and nothing that is (have to force feed myself the healthy stuff), sore BBs off and on (woke up the other night for an hour with a sharp BB pain that wouldn't go away), emotional (random crying). Only actually thrown up a handful of times, which I see as a blessing, but feel like I'm going to quite often.


----------



## MissFox

Good morning ladies! 
I had a long day of work yesterday and now Im pooped! I'm laying on the couch with the dogs and thinking about getting ready for work. So great to hear about all the good scans though. It's great news. 
Looks like we're finally getting another sunny day in Nor.Cal. and I'll be stuck in an office for most of it. I probably wont work more than 6 hours today- and DF has an MRI tomorrow. We get to find out if the dr. can fix his shoulder.


OH AND IM A PRUNE TODAY! 10 WEEKS!
and I get to see Peanut again on Sept. 24! IT's getting closer!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the prune MissFox! I can say that is a phrase I never thought I'd hear myself say! I'll be a prune tomorrow too!


----------



## jenwigan

so sorry rachel :hugs: 
yey more april twins!!!
well not stoped frowing up and feeling crap untill this morning woken up and ive not felt this good since before i got pregnant, no sickness no tiredness nothing!! how is everybody? xx


----------



## UkCath

Your scan sounds amazing JazzyCat, are you going to tell you mum now?

I have my first scan on Sunday at 9 + 4, I couldn't wait any longer for the NHS one, apparently it will be in another month which would be torture! So I booked a private scan so I could take a peek and check everything is okay.


----------



## MissFox

So exciting bernina!! 
So I can't tell if I get up and going if I'm gona be sick- I've noticed it's only the days that I go to work in the office that I feel bad- Strange. I'm goin to be dropping down to 1 day a week there though because I have another job that I enjoy more- but is more sporadic on the hours (significantly better pay)
I have a headache and feel a little nauseated. Still ahve to get in the showerand get ready for work and make a lunch. Ugh. I get to be lazy tomorrow though- I'm working saturday instead.


----------



## lousielou

Spoke to my MW for the first time today. She's not impressed with my plans for an HBAC :(

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lousielou said:


> Spoke to my MW for the first time today. She's not impressed with my plans for an HBAC :(
> 
> How's everyone else doing? x

What is a HBAC?

And why is she not impressed?


----------



## MissFox

Sorry about the mw lousie! 
I mentioned that I want to go in depth with planing what I want for labor and delivery and my mw just looked at me. 
NO JOKE WOMAN! I HAVE A PLAN! AND YOU WILL LISTEN!


----------



## MissFox

HBAC	Homebirth After Cesarean


----------



## lousielou

MissFox said:


> NO JOKE WOMAN! I HAVE A PLAN! AND YOU WILL LISTEN!

:D

I'm gonna steal that line!!


----------



## JazzyCat

UkCath said:


> Your scan sounds amazing JazzyCat, are you going to tell you mum now?
> 
> I have my first scan on Sunday at 9 + 4, I couldn't wait any longer for the NHS one, apparently it will be in another month which would be torture! So I booked a private scan so I could take a peek and check everything is okay.

It was fantastic, my first one ever, so I was in complete awe of everything going on in my body!! Not telling my mom yet, she has a tendency towards bad reactions to things, so I'm waiting. My sister told my parents and they are really excited... thing is, she is a homeowner and I am not, so I'm worried they might not approve as much for me, even though me and my hubby have been together for 12+ years. Now my dad is pressuring my sis to tell other family members, so I'm glad to be waiting. I did tell some of our really close friends and that was fun, they were so excited for us!! 

Good luck with your scan, I couldn't imagine having to wait that long. It is hard. At mine they moved me back a couple days, so now I'm due April 11th instead of 9th, but I'm fine with that, just thrilled it is all going well in there!! Can't wait to hear all about yours. I'm going to have to find time to check in more often. I feel like I'm missing all the news... who's having twins?? Missed that one!!!!!

Big hugs to all the April Mommies!


----------



## AreIn83

I ate a six inch Subway sandwich for lunch with a bag of chips and lemonade and I want another six inch. And I'm still slightly on the sick side but I still want another sandwich and I may obsess over it until I get it.


----------



## bernina

Mmm, Subway. Did you get the veggie sub or something else? I've been loving the Jimmy John's veggie subs, super convenient and darn tasty!


----------



## AreIn83

I got the spicy BMT with pepperjack cheese on wheat. It's so amazing! OMG, I'm going to have to go get another....


----------



## lousielou

Subways are gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood... :D


----------



## AreIn83

No kidding, you girls are just making it that much harder. I keep telling myself, you don't need another sandwich, you ate plenty.


----------



## JazzyCat

I think I'll get a veggie patty Subway for lunch with provolone cheese and all the veggies... YUM!!! Great idea! I love the veggie pattie ones b/c they are like garden burgers, then I get it toasted before they add the veggies and it is like a veggie burger sub!


----------



## MissMaternal

Hope everyone is ok!!! 

I had my midwife appt today - she was a right plonker! Thank god she was only covering for my normal midwife today!


----------



## JazzyCat

I updated my pic so you all can see my beautiful scan pic! So happy!! Love the details! This was at 8 weeks 4 days.

Enjoying my veggie sub now!


----------



## MissMaternal

Cute pic Jazzycat!!! Mmm subway... I just had a kfc :D


----------



## Lucy0945

I just had a bacon and egg sandwich for my dinner! Can't believe how unhealthy I'm being. It actually makes me laugh. It was so good though.
And my DH was amused to see I'd bought a bag of jam doughnuts at lunch! I've only had one though, so that's not too bad!

On another note, I'm having my (12-week) actually 10-week NHS scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks! My husband just adores this picture! He loves the baby's face, me too, of course!

Isn't fast food amazing! YUM!


----------



## bernina

Adorable pic Jazzy! Was it an external scan? Mine are always so distorted since they've been internal. Wondering when I get to the point that they'll do the external one with full bladder. I have one Monday I'll be 10+3, but I think it's still internal.

I actually felt a bit sick to my stomach a few mins ago and was so happy, haha!


----------



## DanaBump

went for my first OB appt today, all is well. still a little early to hear a heartbeat without u/s which was a bummer :( 

in other news, my dr has privelages at a hospital that's closer to where we live but about 30 min from where she's based so we decided instead of the possibility of her not being able to make it in time for delivery, we would just enduce. i'm due the 18/19th so she said we would be safe to induce the week before. we're going to try for late friday as the step son starts spring vacation that weekend and will be at his mothers that next week. works perfect! don't know if i could deal with autistic step son AND new born all at once. have i mentioned how much i love my dr? *love*

she did tell me that depression is very normal, so all of us who are feeling a little/lot blue not to fret. it should go away. however, we are going to start anti depressents about wk 36 so i can avoid nasty ppd which i know i'll have. 

the m/s i'm having is completely normal. she had the same thing with her kids which is also comforting. hearing my dr say "i'm glad your sick" is something i'll never get used to, lol.


----------



## MissFox

My scan was external- with a full bladder- and I wasn't 9 weeks yet. 
MM LUNCH! I'm having a salad with lettuce, spinach, carrots, cabbage, mushrooms, tomatoes, garbanzo beans, and other stuff! It has some delish dressing on it and I wanted it ALL MORNING! CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP


----------



## DanaBump

just found out brother and sil just had a mmc. while this is sad, this immediately puts brother in the worry mode for me which makes my chill attitude go right down the pooper. *sigh*


----------



## MissFox

So sorry for them. That's horrible.


----------



## caro103

sorry about your sil Dana :(, chances for you are so reduced now you've seen the heartbeat though, so try to remain chilled!

Jazzy...LOVE your u/s! amazing details! :D

Hope everyone else is ok! my bubba turned into a prune today :D:D, poor little thing, hehe! xx


----------



## JazzyCat

bernina said:


> Adorable pic Jazzy! Was it an external scan? Mine are always so distorted since they've been internal. Wondering when I get to the point that they'll do the external one with full bladder. I have one Monday I'll be 10+3, but I think it's still internal.
> 
> I actually felt a bit sick to my stomach a few mins ago and was so happy, haha!

Isn't that funny when feeling sick makes you happy! Ha ha, the irony of pregnancy...

Mine was an internal scan... only one I've had. I did hear the doc asking around the office for "the new" machine while I was sitting there nervous as all get out. Maybe it was a more advanced machine that the one they are using on you, don't know, but the image quality was amazing. I'm thrilled, I didn't think it would look so babylike already!!


----------



## JazzyCat

MissFox said:


> My scan was external- with a full bladder- and I wasn't 9 weeks yet.
> MM LUNCH! I'm having a salad with lettuce, spinach, carrots, cabbage, mushrooms, tomatoes, garbanzo beans, and other stuff! It has some delish dressing on it and I wanted it ALL MORNING! CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP

Healthy, healthy Miss Fox!! Good for you!


----------



## JazzyCat

So sorry for your family Dana, I know how hard it is to see your loved ones go through MC.

Thanks caro, I am giddy beyond belief. I can't wait to see another u/s now... getting impatient that I have to wait until October!! Argh....

Congrats on your prunes ladies!! Can't wait to reach that point, few more days now for me! Dating scan set me back a few days, so I'm a bit behind you, but still on your heels!

Funny b/c when my LO was an olive, I was at a party where everyone was eating olives. Then right before LO became a raspberry, I bought a whole pack of raspberries not knowing... don't really like prunes, so we'll see if this pattern keeps up! Sorry, that was so random!


----------



## caro103

LOL, you may NEED prunes depending on how LO is treating your bowels, hehe!

xx


----------



## DanaBump

i LOVE to eat them, the individually wrapped ones are yummy! however, whomever took the pic of that prune should be fired cuz ick!


----------



## MissFox

It was really healthy- and made my head hurt and my tummy very UPSET! I tried. It was good while it lasted- but I'm gonna run to Target and get some Preggie pops- they sound so good right now. 
Congrats on the Prune Caro! 
My scan put me back one day but they said to keep everything the same so yay!

Jazzy I did the same thing. When peanut was a blueberry I ate blueberries, when it turned into a raspberry I ate those- Skipped onthe olives as that was my worse week for ms- and I'm not big on prunes either soooo... we'll see what happens in the weeks to come. I was eating a peach and was like "this is week 13" hahha


----------



## MissFox

And so far- bowels are doing good! LOL! Thank goodness! But I can only imaginewhat the future holds!


----------



## AreIn83

I did it, I went and got a second sandwich...it was delightful and I'm not sorry at all :haha:


----------



## JazzyCat

Yeah, I've been known to gag while eating quite a bit lately... pretty gross, my DH thinks I'm insulting his cooking, but I really just don't have a taste for anything if it isn't just horrible for me. Ate two ice cream sandwiches this week withchocolate chip cookie crusts and chocolate chips on the edges, just amazing, I know it was totally the worst diet wise, but tasted like a million bucks! Dinner time is the hardest for me, I can get salads down at lunch, and healthy cereal in the morning, but by dinner I have no appetite and just want dessert.


----------



## JazzyCat

AreIn83 said:


> I did it, I went and got a second sandwich...it was delightful and I'm not sorry at all :haha:

Good for you! I got one too and made it a footlong! It was delicious! Keep the LOs happy!:thumbup:


----------



## JazzyCat

Tasha - maybe you could add double babies icons to the people with twins in our group on the front page... I want to know who has 'em but don't have time to read through all the posts. I've seen other threads do it that way, don't know if you have the time, but would be cool to keep track that way!


----------



## Tasha360

yeah hun was guna next time i updated which is any min lol xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm super hormonal today. Not crying but sooo down in the dumps and upset because DF seems distant. He's probably not at all I just needed cuddles earlier and he didn't get it, he just talked about how he was agony uncle to this newly single girl at work. He doesn't realise that I'm totally on the edge and talking about how he was so good to the girl at work makes me feel so lonely coz he never seems to be like that with me... Just everyone else.


----------



## MissFox

Life is good now that I bitched out some Target employees. I got Preggie Pop drops from the natural food store and some nasty not good for you microwavable pizza- SO DELISH!
Casey- I can only eat dessert a lot of the time too- no worries. (Hear it means girl if it's a craving, but mine aren't cravings- jsut the only thing that makes my tummy happy)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. I have found A&W Rootbeer to be so YUMMY!! But all the talk of subway is making me want a sandwich!! Oh and emotions...I cried over football today!! FOOTBALL!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I'm back :d

my hcg levels were and are very high so near enough undetectable!! Which means i may be having twins aswell! Scan on monday .... Still 8th april tasha360 :d xxx


----------



## MissFox

woah- potential twins keep growing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for another set of twins!! Any body have the count on how many now?


----------



## bernina

I think it's 2 confirmed with sunshinemum being a potential for 3 sets. Very cool!!!


----------



## needafriend

Hi Reeds....how u feeling today? I feel so hungover this afternoon and all I can do is drink lemonaide. This pg is sooo different than my boys, I think I am just too old now and my body is in shock.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I know i can't wait for my scan :D So glad to be back!

I swear i can feel movement too :shock: xxx


----------



## bernina

Ohhh I want to feel movement too! So far it's pretty quiet in that neck of the woods. I think I felt more when I was 4 and 5 weeks as little one was snuggling in. Right now I have absolutely no sensations down there and I want some reassuring ones!!!

Can't wait until your scan!!!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Well if i am having twins i'd probably experience movement earlier anyway but you do with every pregnancy and having them close together means it's not that surprising really :D

I first felt Joseph at around 12 weeks xxx


----------



## bernina

I have heard that you feel movement sooner if it's your second or later pregnancy and with twins that definitely makes sense.


----------



## MissFox

I just feel growing stretches. I was having serious muscle spasms this morning- it was funny because DF was laying his head on my belly and it started to move.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Hi Reeds....how u feeling today? I feel so hungover this afternoon and all I can do is drink lemonaide. This pg is sooo different than my boys, I think I am just too old now and my body is in shock.

Hey girl! I am okay today..having a so so day. FOund out I will be on the progestrone til I am 14 weeks and its has started giving me headaches! I am thinking your having a girl!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I wanna feel baby stuff! I just feel stretching, nausea and lots of peeing.


----------



## MissFox

I'll 2nd the LOTS OF PEEING


----------



## MissFox

Hey- who was doing the facebook grooup? I don't wanna read all the pages back. Thanks!


----------



## chocojen

morning just off to work sp tired- have not slept a wink. will pop in kater


----------



## Tasha360

XSunshineMumX said:


> I'm back :d
> 
> my hcg levels were and are very high so near enough undetectable!! Which means i may be having twins aswell! Scan on monday .... Still 8th april tasha360 :d xxx

wow so so happy for you! :happydance: i thought you were out . ill put you back on xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Feel so rough... Feel like I've got flu or a headcold or something.
DF woke mr up for a "service" at 1am... He fell asleep straight after and I couldn't get back to sleep til nearly 4. Sooo tired!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel snotty todday and have got loads of mouth ulsers that have come up since last night !


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Tasha360 said:


> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> I'm back :d
> 
> my hcg levels were and are very high so near enough undetectable!! Which means i may be having twins aswell! Scan on monday .... Still 8th april tasha360 :d xxx
> 
> wow so so happy for you! :happydance: i thought you were out . ill put you back on xxxClick to expand...

I know i'm so pleased. Still keep having awful period type cramps and backache and very achy legs :( am sleeping for England too! Can't wait for my scan! How Are you okay Tasha. My name is Natasha too :) 
Wanna be bump buddies again? Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxx


----------



## lousielou

I had a reflexlology session this morning. It was lovely, and now I am so relaxed I could fall asleep right now... zzzzzzz....


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxx[/QUOTE]

:thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

XSunshineMumX said:


> Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxx

:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hey I've noticed some poeple have been mentioning home births, there's a really good thread called 'homebirthers and hopefuls!' which has got so much information and some very supportive ladies on there, even if ur vaguely intrested it is worth a look!!


----------



## kierley

Just been catching up with the thread and all the talk of mcdonalds and subways. Ive called my OH and he is going to pop to get me a mcdonalds for lunch woo hoo.

Been reading the symptoms to and I second the achy legs thought it was weird got a stuffy nose and sneexing also feeling like my stomach muscles are pulling especailly when I get up form the floor or sofa.
got no ms though but feel soo sooo tired though go to bed then cant sleep.

Still waiting on the u/s date and consultant date 

hope everyone is feeling ok today :flower:


----------



## loopy82

I've just had a KFC after fancying it for about a week and forcing myself to eat healthy food, can't believe how much better I feel after eating it!


----------



## kierley

Sometimes it just has to be done. I've fancied a burger for ages so I can't wait to get it..

feel so naughty but all I want is junk food health food makes me feel a little nauseous:sick:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Pinksnowball said:


> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxx
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: :happydance: Thank-you. Wanna be bump buddies?xxx


----------



## AreIn83

kierley said:


> Just been catching up with the thread and all the talk of mcdonalds and subways. Ive called my OH and he is going to pop to get me a mcdonalds for lunch woo hoo.
> 
> Been reading the symptoms to and I second the achy legs thought it was weird got a stuffy nose and sneexing also feeling like my stomach muscles are pulling especailly when I get up form the floor or sofa.
> got no ms though but feel soo sooo tired though go to bed then cant sleep.
> 
> Still waiting on the u/s date and consultant date
> 
> hope everyone is feeling ok today :flower:

I have this problem too. I feel absolutely exhausted by the time I get home from work. I work on school, cook dinner, bathe DD and then get into bed and lay there awake for 2 hours. It's so frustrating! I just don't feel like I can relax.


----------



## camishantel

just read through everything since I missed almost all of yesterday... I am trying to kill time before my U/S appointment in about 2 1/2 hours... woke up this morning and actually puked not just gag... drinking orange juice right now mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bernina

Best of luck with the scan today Cami, can't wait to see little one's newest picture!!!


----------



## camishantel

me either how are you today hun


----------



## bernina

I'm doing good today thanks! Wishing for a little of your sickness actually, but other than that just fine. My next scan is Monday with my OB. I'm looking forward to it of course, but quite nervous as well. Trying not to think about it too much over the weekend, no point in driving myself mad!


----------



## camishantel

yea I am a little nervous too... oh well all I can do is wait now.... really wish I would have slept longer but went to bed around 8 last night... I have been so tired this week... my stuffy nose then runny and throat hurting are driving me crazy this week.. I might leave soon and go by the store or something to kill time so maybe I won't go mad


----------



## camishantel

oh yeah... all my scans have been internal and my pics have been really clear just not so clear on here because I have to take a pic with my phone then post it so maybe the machine they are using on you is older


----------



## bernina

That definitely could be the case. All of my scans so far have been at the fertility specialist and perhaps he has his tuned differently to see ovaries and follicles more than babies. So Monday will be a different office and an OB so they should have the good stuff I'm hoping! I know my little one is wedged in the upper left horn of my uterus (I used to have a septate uterus with a section of muscle running about 1/3 of the way down prior to my surgery in January) so that could also be why I'm a bit distorted. Dr even said as I get further along I may notice I'm lopsided and carrying more weight on the left. Now won't that be a site!


----------



## camishantel

oh that sounds interesting... I am so tired now I just want to go back to bed but need to go to the dr.... ahhhhhhhh ok I am going to go to the store so I don't fall asleep I will update when I get back


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Hey- who was doing the facebook grooup? I don't wanna read all the pages back. Thanks!

I think that's Dana.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Only got up two or three times last night. I'm becoming much more irritable when I wake up in the middle of the night. I suppose i'm just getting fed up with it. 

Last night I had achiness in my knees. Very weird. 

Suppose to go to a friends house today. I hope that I can feel good enough to make it there. Usually the not feeling well, headaches and nausea happen around the early afternoon time.


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- I HATE WHEN THEY DO THAT! Df isn't looking for a "service" though- he just likes to slap my ass or lay on my and kiss me all night while he's gaming. I yelled at him the other night! IM SLEEPING!

Oh cami- So excited for your scan! 

Bernina- I'm officially on the countdown to my next time I get to see peanut. It's great that they are watching you ladies to make sure everything is going accordingly though. If I didn't opt for the testing then I wouldn't see my baby until 16 to 20 weeks! I couldn't imagine going from 8 weeks to that far!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox-- I'm on the official countdown to when I see peanut next too! :D It's thursday. So only 6 more days! :D


----------



## Tasha360

XSunshineMumX said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> I'm back :d
> 
> my hcg levels were and are very high so near enough undetectable!! Which means i may be having twins aswell! Scan on monday .... Still 8th april tasha360 :d xxx
> 
> wow so so happy for you! :happydance: i thought you were out . ill put you back on xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know i'm so pleased. Still keep having awful period type cramps and backache and very achy legs :( am sleeping for England too! Can't wait for my scan! How Are you okay Tasha. My name is Natasha too :)
> Wanna be bump buddies again? Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxxClick to expand...


Yeah sure hun. Ive been avin cramps the past few days too. And im sooo exhausted. Does your LO still wake in the night? Mine has started to again and its drivin me crackers lol. Didnt know your name was Natasha lol xxx


----------



## MissFox

casey- Mine is 13 days out, but had to start the countdown now! I'm just so excited for it to get here.


----------



## caro103

Heya ladies, hope alls well.

Cami did your scan go ok? sure hope so!

Only 13 days until I get to see bubba for the first time! v scary but sooo exciting :)

Finished work today for just over a week, such a relief to be able to catch up on some sleep! :D


----------



## camishantel

scan went great just got back
 



Attached Files:







Photo0009.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lousielou

Great pic Cami! :D

I don't have a scan date yet.. jealous!


----------



## caro103

WOW what a difference Cami! you're baby sure is growing! :D xx


----------



## camishantel

definitely but now I have to wait 2 weeks to see babes again as dr thinks I am fine now.. ahhhhhhhhhh that is going to be torture as the 7 days was already torture...


----------



## bernina

Great scan pic Cami, wow baby looks like a real baby!! Was little one moving around again this time? That is the best pic, so clearly detailed! Internal again? Congrats and so glad to hear Dr thinks you're doing just fine!


----------



## camishantel

yes internal... and yeah baby was moving again not as much as last time after scan started think she was settling in for a nap..LOL


----------



## bernina

Awww, just precious!!! What did baby CR measure?


----------



## camishantel

don't know my dr only writes down crl then weeks not the measurement... but baby is measuring right on he said.....I am so tired think I might take a nap.....been a wonderfully exhausting day


----------



## MissFox

That is absolutly precious Cami! Wow. DF was looking over my shoulder and saw that and was like "WOW THATS AMAZING!" and then I told him you are my bump buddy and only a day (kinda) ahead of me! He wants to go where you go to get our next one done! 
:rofl:
Caro- I have mine on the 24th- CANT WAIT!


----------



## camishantel

rofl well tell him you would need plane tickets to Missouri


----------



## MissFox

I mentioned that and he said UGH! It was awesome to see him so excited too! He keeps saying that it looks like a turtle with a human head! SO FUNNY! 
I'm really happy for you riht now!

And my grampa used to live in Missouri- but IDK where.


----------



## caro103

Looks like theres lots of exciting scans happening end of next week then! I so can't wait, just pray everything is ok! 

Guess everyones approaching the twelve week mark so over the next few weeks they'll be lots of scan pics popping up! 

How many others haven't seen their bubba yet? I'm beginning to feel a bit left out, lol! Not long now though :D x


----------



## AreIn83

I've gotten 2 so far and have another scheduled for Wednesday and I don't have much more than a Splotch


----------



## loopy82

I haven't seen baby yet and am getting very jealous of all the pics! Glad it's going so well for everyone though. Not even seeing the midwife until tuesday, hope I get a scan date not too long after...


----------



## caro103

Fx'ed loopy but as you're in uk (same as me) unless you've had any problems they don't tend to scan before 12 wks :(, but at least we should see quite a bit at that scan!

Enjoy the midwife appt! makes it all seem more real :) xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww gorgeous scan picture xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

XSunshineMumX said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxx
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :happydance: Thank-you. Wanna be bump buddies?xxxClick to expand...

:happydance: yey!!!


----------



## MissFox

Ok- So there is always a nasty taste in my mouth- I've decided that the preggie pop drops I got are not for nausea so much as keeping a fresh taste in my mouth. Yumm.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami what a wonderful pic....think you should be able to settle in and enjoy your pregnancy after this scan. Your bean is so here to stay hun!!


----------



## DanaBump

i agree reeds, i think you can calm down cami. not only is baby doing well, you only have a little over a week before you're in second trimester.

speaking of im getting jealous of everyone who's getting there before me :( 

today has been quite the emotional day. found out my ob that i just saw yesterday and set up a birth plan with, decided to go on family leave for who knows how long. was crazy crying all day (hello hormones!). wonderful dh did some talking with them and they're willing to still do the induction and everything i had planned with my original OB and if she ever comes back, i can go right back to her. puts the mind at ease at least, was so scared i wouldn't find another dr willing to do what she offered. 

i'm going to go dry my eyes and try to relax. night all!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Dana sorry about the rough day hopefully a good night sleep helps.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Tasha360 said:


> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSunshineMumX said:
> 
> 
> I'm back :d
> 
> my hcg levels were and are very high so near enough undetectable!! Which means i may be having twins aswell! Scan on monday .... Still 8th april tasha360 :d xxx
> 
> wow so so happy for you! :happydance: i thought you were out . ill put you back on xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know i'm so pleased. Still keep having awful period type cramps and backache and very achy legs :( am sleeping for England too! Can't wait for my scan! How Are you okay Tasha. My name is Natasha too :)
> Wanna be bump buddies again? Oh and will somebody pm me the code for the April sweet peas image?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure hun. Ive been avin cramps the past few days too. And im sooo exhausted. Does your LO still wake in the night? Mine has started to again and its drivin me crackers lol. Didnt know your name was Natasha lol xxxClick to expand...

Yeah :) No thankfully Joseph sleeps through now and is in bed most nights about 8pm :) ..


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Yay two bump buddies :dance: :) 

Anybody showing yet? I am and only my sister and OH know! It's quite scary actually! Going to just take the scan picture to my mom's Monday to tell her or show her! So hoping i'm having twins too. I'm so exhausted all the time though compared to my other pregnancies. By this point last time i'd started to feel relatively normal again! Will put my bump pics up as soon as i can get laptop on !! xxx


----------



## camishantel

Thank you ladies for all the comments... I am trying to relax now.. not as nervous and definitely have enjoyed today me and BF just got done doing grown up things after talking about my scan today...I do feel better about it all now.. and the turtle comment that was so funny


----------



## camishantel

I might be if I wasn't so fat ...but my fat is taking on a different shape


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Cami now that you mentioned turtle I looked again...and I see it too. Are you hoping for a boy?


----------



## camishantel

No no no


----------



## camishantel

MissFox said her DF said it looked like a turtle with a human head

but seriously as long as baby is healthy I am ok.. I do want and feel like it is a girl though


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOl. So maybe its just the cord. So hope.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so knew with all 3 of my other kids...so I believe you could be right. This pregnancy I am just not sure but probably because its twins. LOL


----------



## camishantel

yeah when I took the pic of the scan I see that but on the scan pic it is not there... think it is the cord though as it is way early to see a nub and if we can already see a nub my baby might be born with a giant penis his dad would be jealous of.... I am still going girl


----------



## camishantel

maybe you are going to have one of each so you are not sure... are they both in the same sac


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No seperate sacs. They are fraternal. I have sickness which I had with my son and not with my daughters but I don't have that boy vibe like I did with him. LOL if that makes any sense. But then there are days the I am not sick so I think girls.


----------



## camishantel

more chance of one of each if they are in seperate sacs.... have you been back to the dr. I know your first scan they could only find a hb with one??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I go back thursday...I am pretty anxious about it. I have had no bleeding or spotting even so I have no reason to think baby B didn't catch up but I will be truly devasted if he didn't. I try not to think about it. And keep positive cause I am not sure what else to do


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

All the talk of Subway on here made me want one really bad..LOL...so i got one and it was AMAZING!!!:haha: I think i could have a foot long by myself! I may just have to go back tomorrow and get another :blush:


----------



## camishantel

did they say the baby was a week behind right?? maybe you just ovulated 2 different times... I would say if no bleeding or anything horrible cramping that the other baby is doing just fine


----------



## camishantel

did they talk about what they would do if baby B does stay a week behind?? obviously they can't deliver at 2 seperate weeks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> did they say the baby was a week behind right?? maybe you just ovulated 2 different times... I would say if no bleeding or anything horrible cramping that the other baby is doing just fine


Yes Baby A was measuring 7+3 and baby B was 6+3. I should have been 6+4 the day of the scan. Dr said that was normal and when he was happy with what he seen and that it was pretty normal to not see a hb that early so I am not sure what to think but I pray for the best. My chart that month was all over the place...I had dips frm cd 12 to cd 16...FF says I did Ov on cd 14 but I do think I Ov twice that cycle. LOL Obviously.


----------



## camishantel

very possible... so funny baby A was a week ahead of were you thought you should be.... I bet they will both be beautiful


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you! My sil had twins at every scan Max was behind Mason at one point he was measuring 2 weeks smaller. I guess this is all normal...as normal as any pregnancy can be. LOL I am sure I will end up delivering in March cause I go quick....with my fist dd I was in labor 6 hours on my due date, my second dd I was in labor 30 min at the hospital for 15 before I deliver her and with my ds I was induced a month early but was still only in labor about 6 hours. So I think the dr will plan this birth for me. YAY


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats on the twins Reedsgirl! Sorry I'm so far behind with this thread! Just can't make it to the internet much these days... happy to see things working out for you!


----------



## JazzyCat

Beautiful scan Cami - really looking good!!! Happy for you!


----------



## DanaBump

feeling a little left out so i decided to make my avatar my little nugget as well


----------



## JazzyCat

Cute Dana, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Have a great night ladies, I'm off to spend some time with DH now that's he's finally off work! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MissFox

Dana- I get a kick out of how you call your baby "Nugget" b/c that's the name of the dog in my avatar! LOL! 
That's exciting Reeds! 
Anyways- goodnight ladies! Talk to you in the morning


----------



## caro103

Morning ladies, hope you've all got nice Saturdays planned! Not sure what we'll do today as its raining :(, maybe get the house all clean so can forget about it for the rest of the wk off!

hope everyones ok xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls

i got some crumpets for my brekfast but even the thought of melted butter is making me :sick:


----------



## chocojen

reeds good luck on thurs, my godchildren showed on scans as a week between each other even though they were definitly conceived at the same time as it was IVF! fingers crossed.

I was so nauseous at work yesterday and was very close to being sick at a patients bedside!!!

Really looking forward to tonight....the new series of strictly come dancing starts tonight so me and OH will be snuggling up with a curry......in years gone by we obviously had wine with this too...........gonna miss that bit!!

Hope everyone has a good day x

ps cami love your new pic


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Lovely pic Cami :) i definitely think boy!! My sister has just called and said her scan is Monday too! So excited :) xxx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Lovely pic Cami :) i definitely think boy!! My sister has just called and said her scan is Monday too! So excited :) xxx


----------



## lousielou

Is anyone is maternity gear yet?


----------



## caro103

Nope not yet but am wearing my baggier clothes, though thanks to ms I seem to be getting slimmer! mainly wearing comfy clothes cos pressure on my belly makes me feel more sick :dohh: x


----------



## lousielou

Urgh, I know what you mean. I can't bear (bare?) to have anything rub against my neck either - it makes me gag instantly!! I'm still in my regular jeans. I didn't wear maternity until I was about 17 weeks last time, my bump was teeny! I think it'll be sooner this time though :D

Piddling down with rain today. Housebound I think.


----------



## chocojen

just bought a pair of maternity jeans as mine were too tight and giving me tummy ache! I can honestly say now that I never want to wear normal jeans again they are soooooooo comfortable!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I dont want to wear maternity clothes yet (want to wait til after 12 week scan)... but i have to wear my jeans undone and i only have about 2 tops long enough to cover it up.


----------



## chocojen

I was the same cottleson but was running out of things to wear so bit the bullet today and it was definitly worth it. My tighter tps now dont look so bad either because my jeans are not digging in underneath!


----------



## lousielou

All my old maternity clothes are boxed up in the cellar. I want to stay in 'normal' stuff as long as I can. I was in maternity stuff for a good couple of months after my son was born, so I want to take advantage of being small again now!!


----------



## loopy82

I've never liked anything too tight on my belly so I'm still in my normal clothes and will probably be able to stay in them for awhile!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Dana- I get a kick out of how you call your baby "Nugget" b/c that's the name of the dog in my avatar! LOL!
> That's exciting Reeds!
> Anyways- goodnight ladies! Talk to you in the morning

LOL we call it nugget for now cuz that's what it looks like! my mil was insulted we're calling her grandbaby a nugget but no matter to me and it's my baby so neener. :haha: 

dr didn't say anything about another u/s last time i was there, but i'd like a 12 week scan so i'm scheduling one anyway. should be first week in oct which is so far away!!! hopefully i can get my friend to loan me her doppler before then so i can at least hear a heartbeat. just want to know it's still in there and OK.


----------



## camishantel

Dana I am sure you will be fine.... and oct is really not tooooooo far away..


----------



## CottlestonPie

Nugget's not so bad! Your mil is lucky... when DF and I showed mil our scan, bubs was described as a "greyish blob" :haha:
We dont have a nickname yet... its just bubba.


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> Dana I am sure you will be fine.... and oct is really not tooooooo far away..

says the girl who can hardly wait 7 days :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Glad to wake up to this thread and the smile it's put on my face! 
Everyone thought I was crazy when I named my pup Nugget but like you say, It's my dog. I don't think I'd be able to wait until October if I hadn't had my dating scan! 
It's sunny here today (pretty rare) and my little brother (he's 5) has his 2nd soccer game today- I just need to find out what time that's at. I have to clean the kitchen and then go to work after the game. Long day ahead- but at least I have tomorrow off!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm in a mix of my looser clothes and maternity. Most mat things are still to big, over or under bump but anything even a little restrictive round my tum is killing me!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I second anything tight killing me. Hell even some of my pj pants are "too tight" which is to say it just puts a little pressure on my belly so it's uncomfortable.


----------



## camishantel

I hear ya... but I am a big girl and it's hard to find maternity stuff


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my bigger stuff is already very tight!! tops are fine but my trousers are very tight!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> my bigger stuff is already very tight!! tops are fine but my trousers are very tight!

I'm already big chested, and a lot of my tops are starting to get tight. I'm actually more upset by that then by my bottoms. Because I only have a few tops that I can actually wear without popping out of, but I already liked loose fitting bottoms, so I have several more bottoms I can wear, including skirts. 

*sigh* I can't wait until October when I will buy a few top items and a few bottom items.


----------



## Tasha360

XSunshineMumX said:


> Yay two bump buddies :dance: :)
> 
> Anybody showing yet? I am and only my sister and OH know! It's quite scary actually! Going to just take the scan picture to my mom's Monday to tell her or show her! So hoping i'm having twins too. I'm so exhausted all the time though compared to my other pregnancies. By this point last time i'd started to feel relatively normal again! Will put my bump pics up as soon as i can get laptop on !! xxx

oh yeah im defo showing or just have huge huge bloat. id put a piccie up if my stretchies werent so mingin. Im really exhausted too. I still havent told anyone either apart from my oh and best friend but im really struggling to hide it now xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

camishantel said:


> I hear ya... but I am a big girl and it's hard to find maternity stuff

Same here. Although I can find some New Look maternity stuff that I like but no local New Look stores stock it in my area :(

Just hard boiled an egg for my lizards. The smell's making me nauseous.


----------



## MissFox

I'm showing! I was talking to someone last night and she said she started showing at 6 weeks! So it's not unheardof. But my tummy is rounding out and sticking out further. I have lots of cute yoga pants that I wear though- and a few jeans from my BFF who is a few sizes bigger than me. 

I cooked DF breakfast today- blueberry pancakes, bacon and eggs. Yumm- I ate some of all of it!! Now I'm eating my food I brought to work with me- Baked potato smothered in Sour Cream and salt and pepper! It was my first real craving last night and it sounded SO GOOD this afternoon! I'll probably have another for dinner.


----------



## dannyboygirl

yummm pancakes...:)


----------



## JakesMummy

I just got some clothes , and shoes from New Look! Thtats the only place I like, who have decent maternity jeans, I have wide hips but very tall..ahhh! I got 2 tops, one pair of skinny jeans and pair of winter boots for £52! They have £15 off if you spend £60 or more, and took off the usual £3.95 discount. How about trying online? I have quite a few big stores near me, or sometimes go into Oxford Street Flagship store, but prefer doing it online. Oooh Dorothy Perkins have some nice stuff, too!

Regarding pregnancy, I am getting scared for my impending scan..it isn;t until 0ct 4th, but I miscarried last time, and feel so scared! I have a 19 month old to keep me active, but we all know what it is like..to worry! Only symptom I have is slightly sore nipples..


----------



## parkgirl

I just started not being able to button or zip my pants this week. It's like the bump appeared overnight. I'm using one of those belly bands to go over my regular jeans for now. One of my good friends came over last night and when I took my jacket off she said you could really see the bump. It's nice a low and all right out front.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

A little sad. I haven't felt very pregnant today at all. :( 

Trying to keep my head up, I know sometimes symptoms ease around 8 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

I had days like that around 8 weeks. Try not to fret too much.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Yea, i'm telling myself that it just comes and goes sometimes. I felt pregnant yesterday, and i'm feeling really bloated right now, and was weepy... but i guess the nausea wasn't really apparent today so I was kinda sad. ha ha Even though I should be grateful.


----------



## lyndsey37

oh i got my scan tomor, nervous and so excited at the same time, hope there is a big change since my last scan two weeks ago :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woohoo 11 weeks today! Gone from a prune to a lime!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations sweetie x


----------



## lousielou

CottlestonPie - you can order maternity stuff from New Look online I think...?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun x

Having a rough day today. Jeans are too tight. Had to modify work trousers and wear them this weekend. Dont want to buy maternity stuff til after 12w so just compromising dor now but i feel so fat and useless and unattractive. OH is sitting around in his pants playing computer games again. I dont feel like anyone could love me the state im in just now.... I desperately want some attention but he doesn't get it. He just carries on playing and blaming hormones like that'll make me feel better.


----------



## chocojen

they have no idea how we are feeling, i keep reminding myself it hardly seems real to me aand i am trhe one feeling symptoms i think until after a scan when they have seen what is happening ti really wont be real to them. 

I didnt want to buy anything until after scan either but jeans were so uncomfortable i bit the bullet!

Big hugsx


On another note I am off to see toy story 3 this afternoon, I cant wait....just hope the 3d glasses fit on over the top of my normal ones!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I just heard babys heart beat for the first time!


----------



## helen1234

Yay got hearing hb, I need to get my Doppler back off my friend, I feel so bloated grrrr x


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> On another note I am off to see toy story 3 this afternoon, I cant wait....just hope the 3d glasses fit on over the top of my normal ones!

Toy Story 3 is def the best film I've seen in a long time, hope you have fun!

Just ordered a doppler off amazon, now worrying that I've jinxed everything. :dohh:


----------



## UkCath

CaseyBaby718 said:


> A little sad. I haven't felt very pregnant today at all. :(
> 
> Trying to keep my head up, I know sometimes symptoms ease around 8 weeks.

My symptoms have warn off too, they were never too bad but have faded away totally. Apart form sometimes being hungry or thirsty when I shouldn't be.

It was one of the reasons I decided to get a private scan today, along with being too impatient a person to wait 3 or 4 more weeks for my NHS one. All is well!! The sonographer said not everyone even has symptoms and just to be greatful. I am so glad I did it, it was amazing.


----------



## Jaymes

What kind of doppler do you guys have? I am in the market and want one that is pretty good, but not hugely expensive...


----------



## caro103

I'm so with the girls that DH's just don't get how it feels! mine keeps moaning about his own ailments, grrr, he's meant to be taking care of me not the other way round!!

Think the nesting instinct has kicked in for me though, had a massive clothes and junk clear out then today hit some cleaning :D. Still got a lot of the hosue to scrub but feel so much better for having a sort out! lots of space for all my new maternity clothes I'll get to buy in a couple of weeks :D.

btw I did buy maternity jeans already and they're mege comfy but I don't want to wear them in public yet until everyone knows, or they'll either think i'm really weird for wearing them or guess :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Cottleston! So exciting! Wow- Prune to a Lime! I'm on the countdown to get back into the cute foods!


----------



## caro103

Me too Miss Fox, why they ever put an ugly prune on the list, lol!


----------



## Jaymes

I've been eating prunes, for erm :blush: regularity, and have had to gag them down because I think about the baby every time... It totally grosses me out.


----------



## MissFox

I've been eating the fruit it is during the week it is (b/c i'm bored) but I'm NOT going to be choking down prunes for a laugh. 
I'm very happy I haven't needed it for regularity.


----------



## Jaymes

LOL, I try to think of them as giant sticky raisins. It doesn't work... :sick::


----------



## MissFox

I'm so sorry Jaymes!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been having really uncomfortable pains on the left today... to the point where ive been having to go to the toilet to check theres no blood or anything. Probably being paranoid but I can't help it!


----------



## MissFox

I have those also Cottleston. Well, not sure if they're the same, but I got up quick from the couch last night and OUCH! It happens every now and then.


----------



## caro103

:rofl: at eating your baby! I hope our babies don't look like prunes! just weight the same and roughly the same size! :D

Hope the pain lessens soon cottlespie! xx


----------



## MissFox

I just smile about it when I'm with my BFF and she's like "IS THAT HOW BIG THE BABY IS THIS WEEK??


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks caro x

It seems to be kind of in the ligament between the underside of my hip and my pelvic bone. Um, I think theres a ligament there? Haha
Stretching I hope :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hi everyone hope we are all ok

Made it to almost 10 weeks with no sickness & yesterday had my head in the loo puking - really thought i had got away with it & i have been retching today as well

Weighed myself yesterday & i have lost 8.5lbs but this is due to my lack of appitite, im just not eating really & nowhere near what i use to be. Alot of people have said to me it looks like i have lost weight...... 

I was naughty & bought some bits the other day i could not resit, i got some No added sugar red lounge troussers can be used as unisex & some mam bottles.

Is anyone noticing alot of CM & it changing colour, mine just seems to be loads of white stuff but this morning when i wiped the loo roll had loads of green on it like snot *TMI i know but thought it was weird*


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've been experiencing the twinge when i stand up quickly or stretch, blinkin painful! 
Has anyone had any feelings of movement yet? I swear i feel like little bubbly movements ( and i know its not wind!) 

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I've been experiencing the twinge when i stand up quickly or stretch, blinkin painful!
> Has anyone had any feelings of movement yet? I swear i feel like little bubbly movements ( and i know its not wind!)
> 
> xx

They say if you've had babies already or are HIGHLY in tune with your body you can sorta feel the baby fluttering about. :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

well this is my third pregnancy and hopefully baby number 2 so it could be! :)


----------



## lousielou

I keep thinking I can feel him kicking :blush:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I felt some bubbly sort of sensations but I'm putting it down to muscle spasms or something.


----------



## MissFox

I have been having some definite muscle smazms. DF was laying on my belly the other morning and my muscles were going CRAZY! But no bubbling yet.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I've been experiencing the twinge when i stand up quickly or stretch, blinkin painful!
> Has anyone had any feelings of movement yet? I swear i feel like little bubbly movements ( and i know its not wind!)
> 
> xx

i keep feeling bubbling sensations very low im convinced its baby


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Well ladies what do you think??xxx

https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/IndiasMummy/Photo00211-1.jpg


https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/IndiasMummy/2nd%20album/Photo00221-1.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You look great!! When will you find out if there is 2?


----------



## DanaBump

um if theres not two in there, i'd be shocked.

too cute tho! so jealous you have a bump already


----------



## Tasha360

you look great sunshine mum!! 

Happy 11 weeks to all the other april 3rd moms nearly scan time yay!!

xx


----------



## fulltimemum

hiya ladies my name is leanne im 24 and have 3 children 

just found out im preg think im due late april but will be having section so will be april mum very excited to be here but very nervous too :kiss:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Cute bump SunshineMum!! I took a bump/bloat picture but im afraid to post it..LOL :blush:


----------



## Buttons13

Hi everyone. I've been following this forum for a little while now but was nervous to join in, silly I know but felt almost like tempting fate to get involved and talk about being pregnant! This is my first pregnancy and I'm really worried that something's going to go wrong, but everyone on here seems really nice and supportive so I thought I would be brave and sign up! I'm due 22nd April.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Buttons13!!! Im due April 18th :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

XSunshineMumX said:


> Well ladies what do you think??xxx
> 
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/IndiasMummy/Photo00211-1.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/IndiasMummy/2nd%20album/Photo00221-1.jpg

:baby::baby:​


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations and welcome Fulltimemum and Buttons, and to you too Emmy'sMom, I'm not sure if I've seen you before so sorry if you've been on and I've missed you before! :blush:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> Happy 11 weeks to all the other april 3rd moms nearly scan time yay!!
> 
> xx

Happy 11 weeks! :happydance: have you got your scan date through yet? I have mine on 22nd... This week is going to drag!!

Sunshine Mum, wow! Your bump looks amazing :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

fulltimemum said:


> hiya ladies my name is leanne im 24 and have 3 children
> 
> just found out im preg think im due late april but will be having section so will be april mum very excited to be here but very nervous too :kiss:




Buttons13 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been following this forum for a little while now but was nervous to join in, silly I know but felt almost like tempting fate to get involved and talk about being pregnant! This is my first pregnancy and I'm really worried that something's going to go wrong, but everyone on here seems really nice and supportive so I thought I would be brave and sign up! I'm due 22nd April.

:hi:
girls welcome xxxx


----------



## Buttons13

Thank you Emmy'sMommy!! Congratulations to you too!


----------



## caro103

Sunshinemum, :shock: wow! theres GOT to be more than one in there! amazing bump :D

If anything I'm skinnier now than before I got pregnant! hehe


----------



## lyndsey37

is so happy heard the babys hear beat really loud today then when i wanted to record it baby decided to play hide and seek with me lol :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Happy 11 weeks to all the other april 3rd moms nearly scan time yay!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Happy 11 weeks! :happydance: have you got your scan date through yet? I have mine on 22nd... This week is going to drag!!
> 
> Sunshine Mum, wow! Your bump looks amazing :DClick to expand...

yep mines on the 24th so i have even longer to wait :wacko: havent had one at all yet. Id had 3 by this stage in my last pregnancy xx


----------



## Tasha360

buttons and fulltimemum welcome :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Tasha360

oh and fulltimemum just let me know when you find out your edd so i can add you to the due dates list xx


----------



## MissFox

WOW What a bump! I need to take a more recent one (before an after!).
So today is my day off and I've been LAZY ALL DAY LONG! Loving it!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

What a great bump pic!! :D Looks promising for twins! Very exciting!


----------



## bernina

Welcome to the new gals, happy and healthy 9 mos to you!! 

Nothing much to report here, had a busy weekend, threw a BBQ yesterday at our house so busy cleaning up from that. Man are my legs and feet sore, I was on them most of the day/night.

Have a scan tomorrow morning with my regular OB (first with him and not fertility specialist). Hoping to see little one growing nice and on target and with a strong heart beat!! Scared because this was around the time I discovered the mmc last time. Another milestone I'm looking forward to crossing off my list!!

No major symptoms for me, boobs are only slightly tender (but a ton of blue veins remain on them), not much of a bump or bloat, and no real stretching pains either. Sometimes when I stand quickly I'll get a little niggle, but that's about it. No sickness either, felt like I was going to throw up on Friday but it passed and hasn't been back since. Lucky I know but I wouldn't mind a little naseau to put the mind at ease.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and that the coming week isn't too hectic for you.

Good luck to all those with upcoming scans, I think we're getting close to when many will have their dating scans, can't wait to see all the pics!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So when should a dating scan be? What is that difference between a dating scan and all the other scans? As in, how can they tell the age of the baby on this scan vs any other scan previously?


----------



## bernina

I've heard many get scans around 12 weeks (some are earlier though, some later). I'm not sure what the difference is, but perhaps 12 weeks is the best time to get as accurate a dating as possible. I think after the first tri as little one's grow at different rates it's harder to get an accurate date. And maybe before that time little one is so small and curled up that it can be hard to measure accurately.

It seems that for a lot of folks the dating scan is the first scan that they'll receive. Maybe some practitioners like to wait until around 12 weeks because by that time the chance of miscarriage is decreasing and unfortunately with the way hospitals and drs operate, they just don't like to waste their time in early pregnancy. I've only had early scans because I was on fertility treatment. Many of my friends only got their first scan between 10 - 12 weeks.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I guess that's why I've been having early scans too, because I was at a fertility clinic as well. It's really nice to be honest.


----------



## bernina

I know! My FS said I could come in as often as I wanted for reassurance and also said they are in the office 7 days of week so if I had a scare or bleeding to just call and they could see me. They really know how to take care of newly pregnant ladies there and give them the reassurance they need. Especially given all most of us have gone through ttc. 

It's going to be hard transferring to my reg OB where I'm just one of the masses. Was so spoiled by my FS!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Bernina!


----------



## bernina

Thanks dietrad!! 

When is your next scan? Congrats on the Olive today!!!


----------



## laura3103

i'm 9 weeks today yay cant believe how quick it as gone feels like yesterday i found out at 4 weeks.
just counting down the days till my midwife app on 22nd then i will look forward to my dating scan cant wait to see my baby


----------



## camishantel

had one itsy bit of spotting kinda pink mixed with cm after sex but nothing since.. yay ... still getting the sick go stand over the toilet feeling and boobs I think are actually more sensitive


----------



## MissFox

Cami my boobs have been KILLING me today! Had to put a bra on even when I was ust being lazy! I've had the pink spotting after :sex: but it went away within an hour so it's promising that it's stopped.


----------



## chocojen

I am really scared.... yesterday when i wiped after doing a wee there was a little bit of pink on the tissue.....it looked like pinkish wee and ther has been none since, checked cm and it was white.....but now havetummy ache like before a period.Iamsoworried cant eat breakfast this morning and have to go to work. I am tempted to ask them atwork to refer me to EPU but to scared to go! My OH saysnotto worry as it only happened once but I am struggling!

Got togo now as working gonna try and take it easy today and only gottodo5 hours as compared to my normal 14!

x
ps toy story was fab


----------



## helen1234

laura3103 said:


> i'm 9 weeks today yay cant believe how quick it as gone feels like yesterday i found out at 4 weeks.
> just counting down the days till my midwife app on 22nd then i will look forward to my dating scan cant wait to see my baby

yay 9 weeks, think i'm 9 weeks today too. :thumbup:

i've got my 2nd mw appt this afternoon.


----------



## lousielou

Argh! I haven't even had my first one yet!!


----------



## chocojen

still not had anything else to notice....very neervous


----------



## Tasha360

Thought id be brave and post my 11 week bump pic (well bloat lol). What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







bump 11weeks.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I can't wait to have a bump :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

bernina said:


> Thanks dietrad!!
> 
> When is your next scan? Congrats on the Olive today!!!

I know! I'm finally an olive! Isn't it funny how the olive isn't much bigger than the raspberry but then I consider the prune quite a bit bigger than an olive....little growth spurt I guess! I won't have another scan with my OB until my 18-20wk mark, just a doppler Oct 4th, so I'm going to have a private scan this Friday and again at 13wks to make sure things are okay. 

Let us know how your scan goes today!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha360 said:


> Thought id be brave and post my 11 week bump pic (well bloat lol). What do you think?

Cute Bump! :)


----------



## lousielou

Bumps are looking fab ladies! :)


----------



## loopy82

Ok, really had enough of the ms now, feeling sick day and night at the moment and also very sorry for myself! Supposed to be starting a course tomorrow evening, hoping I'm feeling better because I can't really miss the first lesson. Anyone else still suffering at the moment? When did it start easing off if you're not anymore?


----------



## AreIn83

I want my bump...


----------



## Tigerlilies

chocojen said:


> still not had anything else to notice....very neervous

If there hasn't been any other pink/red, it was probably nothing. Try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

I know, I can't wait for a bump either! The benefits this being a second PG, you get to pop earlier! Those are awesome bump pictures Tasha and Sunshine!


----------



## Tasha360

i think it maybe because we have both only very recently given birth so our bodies are used to it iykwim xx


----------



## camishantel

back to work today after a 3 day weekend..... so tired.....
stilll get morning sickness but it has eased a little... almost in 2nd tri.. I am waiting for my scan on the 24th and then 2nd tri is here so a little over a week.. yay


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AreIn83 said:


> I want my bump...

ha ha! I want one too! :D


----------



## bernina

The bumps are looking great gals, can't wait until I have one to show off! Right now it's just bloat in the evening and it's not very pretty to look at!

Had my u/s today with OB and all went well. Baby is measuring exactly 10+3 so right on target. Heart was going strong (still don't know BPM though!) and we could clearly see 2 arms and 2 legs!

Dr said he felt my uterus just above my pelvic bone so it's officially on the rise!

Next appointment is October 13 when I'll be 14 1/2 weeks. I've been asked to go in every 2 weeks from that point so they can closely monitor my cervix. Due to the septum I'm high risk for needing a stitch so they will measure the length every few weeks and make sure it's not shortening. Luckily dr has been through this before last year so I know he has experience and all turned out fine with that pregnancy.

I need to schedule my in depth scan with the lab around November 12 when I'll be 19 weeks. Hoping they can determine the gender at that time as well!!

DH started to tell people today. Already told a few guys at work and will be telling his family tonight. I'm still kind of paranoid but know we can't keep putting it off. Dr said my risk is 1% or less, even with the prior mc's which we're blaming on the septum! I'm not quite ready to tell work yet, just because it involves more than just congratulations seeing as I need to schedule time off, get with HR, etc. 

I hope everyone is doing well, can't wait to see more scan pics.

Here is our little crumb snatcher at 10+3! Head is on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## loopy82

bernina said:


> The bumps are looking great gals, can't wait until I have one to show off! Right now it's just bloat in the evening and it's not very pretty to look at!
> 
> Had my u/s today with OB and all went well. Baby is measuring exactly 10+3 so right on target. Heart was going strong (still don't know BPM though!) and we could clearly see 2 arms and 2 legs!
> 
> Dr said he felt my uterus just above my pelvic bone so it's officially on the rise!
> 
> Next appointment is October 13 when I'll be 14 1/2 weeks. I've been asked to go in every 2 weeks from that point so they can closely monitor my cervix. Due to the septum I'm high risk for needing a stitch so they will measure the length every few weeks and make sure it's not shortening. Luckily dr has been through this before last year so I know he has experience and all turned out fine with that pregnancy.
> 
> I need to schedule my in depth scan with the lab around November 12 when I'll be 19 weeks. Hoping they can determine the gender at that time as well!!
> 
> DH started to tell people today. Already told a few guys at work and will be telling his family tonight. I'm still kind of paranoid but know we can't keep putting it off. Dr said my risk is 1% or less, even with the prior mc's which we're blaming on the septum! I'm not quite ready to tell work yet, just because it involves more than just congratulations seeing as I need to schedule time off, get with HR, etc.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, can't wait to see more scan pics.
> 
> Here is our little crumb snatcher at 10+3! Head is on the bottom.

So pleased for you bernina! Goes to show that symptoms tailing off don't mean a thing. Great scan pic too. Have you started knitting anything yet? Couldn't help myself, have just finished a little pair of socks...


----------



## lousielou

I've just been to Tesco and spent a tenner on fresh orange juice. I don't like orange juice, but I want to drink it, if that makes sense? I am drinking a glass now, and I don't like the taste, but I feel compelled to have it...


----------



## lisaed

loopy82 said:


> Ok, really had enough of the ms now, feeling sick day and night at the moment and also very sorry for myself! Supposed to be starting a course tomorrow evening, hoping I'm feeling better because I can't really miss the first lesson. Anyone else still suffering at the moment? When did it start easing off if you're not anymore?

I feel dreadful and have had Ms since 4 wks,im so dehydrated my blood pressure dropped really low so im dizzy all day long too.
cant wait for this bit to be over im off work and have had days sobbing that i cant do this anymore.
I already have 2 to look after so this has been really hard going


----------



## bernina

Thanks *Loopy*. Yes, definitely some reassurance for those of us who have had mild symptoms and who are even starting to loose some symptoms. 

I started work on a baby blanket out of organic cotton. Did gender neutral colors so I could start on it early. Haven't made a ton of progress but I know once the cooler weather sets in I'll be doing a lot of knitting. Can't wait to make more baby items. Are you working on anything else at the moment?

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/MIHiker/hooded-baby-blanket


*Lousielou*, I'm guessing that's your bodies way of telling you it wants some good ole vitamin c!! Hope you enjoy, fresh squeezed OJ is the best!! I've been eating a ton of oranges as they've been tasting so good.


----------



## SazzleR

I am so jealous of your bumps! Mine is just bloat on an evening & gone again by morning! Just want a bump so I actually 'feel' more pregnant! Apart from less appetite, sore boobs & major tiredness I've symptom free. Can't wait for the scan so I know there's def something in there but don't even have my date yet :-( xxx


----------



## helen1234

i didn't get a bump till I was about 20 weeks, and could tell myself around 13 weeks but I wouldn't worry if you don't get a bump straight away it's so deep in you pelvis it's hard to notice, it's like finding a postage stamp in the jungle till about 16 weeks.

Had my 2nd mw appt she's lovely got to book my 12 week scan tomorrow and I get my home visit next Thursday :)

X


----------



## bernina

*Sazzle*, I have the same thing, no bump in morning, huge bloat by evening. Would be fine if I knew it was baby, but it's not since it's so flat in the morning.

I've been pretty symptom free as well and that of course added to my worry. Still not out of the woods yet of course (are we ever really!) but I'm feeling more confident today after the scan. Seems like there are quite a few on this thread who don't have major symptoms so at least we have some saftey in numbers!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

tasha that bump is very cute

bernina - gorgeous scan pic , u can pick out baby's features really clearly cant you x

ive been feeling :sick: all day! not actually being sick just feeling it , and my mouth ulsers are hurting lots!


----------



## loopy82

lisaed said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, really had enough of the ms now, feeling sick day and night at the moment and also very sorry for myself! Supposed to be starting a course tomorrow evening, hoping I'm feeling better because I can't really miss the first lesson. Anyone else still suffering at the moment? When did it start easing off if you're not anymore?
> 
> I feel dreadful and have had Ms since 4 wks,im so dehydrated my blood pressure dropped really low so im dizzy all day long too.
> cant wait for this bit to be over im off work and have had days sobbing that i cant do this anymore.
> I already have 2 to look after so this has been really hard goingClick to expand...

I'm so sorry for you, can't imagine how hard it must be with 2 LO's to look after. I've had a couple of sobbing incidents too and I've got nowhere near as much going on as you, fx it gets better soon.



bernina said:


> Thanks *Loopy*. Yes, definitely some reassurance for those of us who have had mild symptoms and who are even starting to loose some symptoms.
> 
> I started work on a baby blanket out of organic cotton. Did gender neutral colors so I could start on it early. Haven't made a ton of progress but I know once the cooler weather sets in I'll be doing a lot of knitting. Can't wait to make more baby items. Are you working on anything else at the moment?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/MIHiker/hooded-baby-blanket

That blanket is going to look so good when it's finished! I'm deciding what to do next at the moment, my aunty sent me a noah's ark pattern book with some really cute animals so think I'll do one of them next. I'll probably start with the monkeys I think... Will try and update my Ravelry page soon too!


----------



## camishantel

another tiny spot of spotting this morning... not hardly anything but still a little spot... sure it's just from the :sex: but if it doesn't stop I will be going to dr... but only 2 teeny tiny spots since 4 pm yesterday... no cramping or anything so I am sure it's fine right??


----------



## bernina

*Cami*, I know it's impossible not to worry, but I would say the fact that it's been so minimal, no cramping, and that you recently did the BD, then it probably is perfectly fine. So many of my friends had bleeding/spotting during their pregnancies and all turned out just fine.

*Pinksnowball*, I have so many sores in my mouth as well, really getting annoying. Eating a sandwich right now (Jimmy John's veggie for the American gals!) and it's downright painful!

*Loopy*, the Noah's Ark animals sound adorable, I love the idea! You'll have to get some pics up on Rav when you've completed them. Are you going to do 2 of each?


----------



## camishantel

yeah I know... but haven't had any spotting with the :sex: before now but guess since everything is getting bigger down there maybe it is more easily irritated


----------



## bernina

Definitely. Things get swollen and your cervix may have even dropped down a bit lower which means it's right in DH's path. Keep an eye on things and if it doesn't get any worse then you are probably just fine.

When is your next appt?


----------



## camishantel

not till the 24th at my appointment last friday I was cleared to go to every 2 weeks now instead of every week


----------



## camishantel

but also was told if I get to uneasy to just call and they would see me this week


----------



## dannyboygirl

Oh i've been so bitter/sweet.bitter of MS n sweet of the new lil one...


----------



## JazzyCat

Beautiful bumps ladies!!! I had to go back through the posts to see them! Looking good! Mine is def. visable, but more fatty too for sure. Can't hide it these days, luckily my belly was large enough that most people are afraid to ask at this point I think! 

Bernina - so happy about your fabulous scan!!! 

Cami- I'm sure things will clear up soon, I know it's hard not to worry, but the light color is a good sign, probably just a bit irritated from the bedroom fun! Keep us posted and try to stay positive.

As for me, officially 10 weeks today! Hurray! Working and gearing up for another long week of school. Today I have to work a 12 hour day, so I'm going to be dragging by tonight when I get home, then still have some homework to work on.... the pleasures of school. Good news is I only have a few more weeks of classes at the university, then I begin 9 weeks of student teaching. Will officially be in 2nd tri by that time, so I've got my FXed that I'll have more energy. I am exhaused all the time, that's my biggest symptom.


----------



## JazzyCat

Just noticed my ticker doesn't have the prune, that's nice! :)


----------



## dannyboygirl

Happy 10 wks Jazzy..:)


----------



## JazzyCat

sorry to hear about your difficulty with MS dannyboy, I know how that can be bitter/sweet, makes sense to me. I've only been dancing with the loo a few times, but def. feel sick often. Luckily only happens in the evening.


----------



## chocojen

thanks dietrad, I know I should not panic and I have told so many other people not to worry but it is suddenly so much more scary! It was wierd almost looked like pink wee on the tissue!! I keep thinking I am having pains but I think I may just be imagining them because I am worried. I am checking my knickers every 2 minutes! Tempted to do another test but I know it takes a few days to effect the BHCG so maybe I should just hold off and see what happens? I have taken it really easy today but start nights tommorrow for a week.....

Sorry to keep panicking!
Congras on the new scans ladies, please keep your fingers crossed for me x


----------



## JazzyCat

FXed Choco!!!!! You're in my thoughts.


----------



## bernina

Fingers crossed for you *chocojen*. I know it's so scary but the odds are totally in your favor that everything is going to be just fine.

Keep an eye on the color of your urine too, you could have a UTI and that can cause blood in your urine, I've had that before. Apparently you can have a UTI with no other symptoms (surprising to me because they usually hurt like hell). The best way to do this is before you use the bathroom wipe and check your cm, then when you go kind of check the stream of urine and see if you can detect any color.

Best of luck honey and try to stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies. Congrats on the bumps and scans! I'm getting a little restless waiting for my 12w scan. 8 days to go...

Had very few symptoms these past few days apart from stabby sort of pains in the left. Sometimes as low as right in my groin, and sometimes as high as my hip bone. Anyone else getting anything similar?

I was thinking of getting a doppler for reassurance but I've got a feeling it would do the complete opposite.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My symptoms have been mild or waning but sometimes I swear I'm going to die! So I think it just all bottles up in me until BOOM! And then it's calm again. :haha: 

I bought some baby stuff today! Made everything feel so read! I bought a belly keepsake journal called The Belly Book, and I bought another pregnancy book since i've grown tired of reading only from what to expect. lol 

I also bought a calender, so that i can keep track of everything better, and so that DH doesn't have to worry about missing anything. 

It just all feels like it's starting to take shape. The book I bought has "actual size" pics of the bean, and it almost made me cry when I saw it. I thought "oh my, that little guy is inside me right now?!?"


----------



## bernina

Aww *Casey*, sounds like you picked up some cool things. What's the name of the new book you got? I've been using Fertility Friend to track all my symptoms, just so used to using it for TTC so I've kept it up (minus the temping) for pregnancy.

Keeping track of all the appointments gets crazy doesn't it!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

A book called "Your Pregnancy Week by Week" by Glade B Curtis and Judith Schuler. 

Then I got The Belly Book by Amy Krouse Rosenthal. It's just like a little pregnancy scrapbook journal thing. :D It's really cute. Goes through the pregnancy week by week! 

And then I got a 17 month calender that started in August. So that I can keep track of all the up coming dates and stuff. :) 

My friend wants me to start taking belly pics... but idk. I have quite a belly before pregnancy... so I think I just mostly look fat instead of preggers yet.


----------



## AreIn83

casey-I think I have that Your Pregnancy Week by Week and I thought it was depressing! I bought it before I had my first m/c and I know it still has my ultrasound pictures in it and I haven't been able to bring myself to get it back out but I think it is that book. It goes through every single thing that can go wrong!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AreIn83 said:


> casey-I think I have that Your Pregnancy Week by Week and I thought it was depressing! I bought it before I had my first m/c and I know it still has my ultrasound pictures in it and I haven't been able to bring myself to get it back out but I think it is that book. It goes through every single thing that can go wrong!

Ahh, well I didn't read it too much. I just fell in love with the pictures.


----------



## AreIn83

Well don't read it and just enjoy the pictures, it made me think I was going to have a child with severe defects (seven eyes, a nose in the middle of it's forehead, a tail....geez)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I usually only read the "how you are feeling:" "How baby is growing" parts of books anyway. :D I'm very selective.


----------



## JazzyCat

I find what to expect can be the same way if you read all the details of the things that may go wrong. Good for reference, but kinda scary. Would love to find a book that just focuses on developmental stages and skips all the what ifs.... I remember one of my professors showed us this amazing book in a child development class with crazy clear pictures during pregnancy, she even said, "You have to buy this for any of your pregnant friends".... unfortunetly I threw away those notes (no PG friends at the time) and don't remember the name of the book for the life of me. It was all pictures... now I'm bummed.


----------



## JazzyCat

Had to add the prune ticker to my siggy, just too funny!


----------



## bernina

Haha, Jazzy, welcome to the prune club! Can't wait until 11 weeks, that's for sure!


----------



## Tasha360

I fell down the stairs tonight. Fell flat on my bum really hard so I'm really worried now :-( xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oh no xx go to a+e and be checked out sweetie xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Oh Tasha, I'm so sorry! That's so scary. I hope everything checks out okay! I would def. go get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Feel better Tasha. Hope everything checks out okay. Hope you aren't too sore from the fall.

Also, for some reassurance, the baby is nestled well in your tummy, and is padded by amniotic sac and uterus. Even if you are very preggers, there is a good chance the baby didn't feel much. 

Though always a good idea to get checked out by the docs. :D They seem to know everything!! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tahsa I hope your okay hun. Go get checked to make sure to help calm your nerves.


----------



## lousielou

:hugs: Tasha - perhaps call NHS direct? They should help put your mind at rest.


----------



## caro103

Gosh Tasha :(, I agree with the other ladies, at least call the Dr to see if you need to go to a+e. Bubs is well snuggled in there though hun :hugs: xx


----------



## caro103

So I told more people today :D, my grandparents this time :D, love telling people, in some ways I'll be a little sad once theres no secret anymore and everyone knows iykwim?

though I intend to keep it off fb for a bit yet so always the randoms to tell much later on :haha:


----------



## lousielou

I have my olive ticker now. I was feeling left out!


----------



## caro103

hehe louise, 7 days and you get the ugly prune :rofl:. I'm looking forward to the lime! :D


----------



## lousielou

I don't like olives OR prunes!! When do we get to the good stuff? When is he a chocolate bar??


----------



## camishantel

haha... that is why I don't have a food ticker... feeling some stretching today... come on 2nd tri so I can calm my nerves some


----------



## DanaBump

cute bumps ladies!! i want one too but i'm a little too pudgy for that yet :(

yay 9 weeks!!

next u/s set for oct 4


----------



## laura3103

hi girls is anyone else feeling really light headed at the mo its just started today its not nice and is making me feel sicky. 

i havent had any ms yet but never got any with my DD so not sure whats happening at mo. 

also with my DD and after i had really low iron levels do you reckon this could be the cause of me feeling like this?


----------



## caro103

Could well be hun, I'd ask the Dr or midwife for a blood test...actually have you not had your booking bloods done? they test iron levels at that. Though I don't get my results until 12 wks scan, so you might want answers sooner! xx


----------



## JazzyCat

laura - if it makes you feel any better I get quite lightheaded in the evenings. I usually stay off my feet. I've had all my bloodwork come back with normal iron levels.... but still would be good for you to get checked if you've had that problem in the past. Eat some food high in iron like spinach or whatever you can keep down. Good luck!

On another note, why does the prune look so much like a turd? Seriously, I know that's gross, but they know we are in our first tri right? Couldn't they try to pick something that looks edible?!! Ha... I had to add that ticker just to give myself a laugh over it. Plus I don't know why my other ticker is stuck on raspberry for so darn long!!


----------



## laura3103

no not even had my midwife app yet its booked for next wednesday but might pop to docs in the morning and ask to have a blood test just to make sure cause i feel really bad


----------



## caro103

:rofl: Jazzy, a turd! gives it a whole new angle :sick:


----------



## caro103

yeah good plan Laura, might mean you can get treatment sooner if you need it. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## laura3103

yeah defo just wish my docs werent so crap he sent me for a early scan and the receptionist booked me in for a investigation scan on my pelvis at a local hospital that dont deal with maternity. soo that went out the window.

i'll phone in the morning and see what he says hopefully he will book my scan for me as well.x


----------



## caro103

yeah may well do, mine did! mind still have to wait until 12 wks! but I got a date well early xx


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks girls yeah ill defo get to docotors in the morning just to check alls ok. Ive heard the hb on the doppler so thats reassured me. My bums soo sore though i cant sit on it i have to sort of sit on the side and am walking like a penguin, badly bruised me thinks lol xxx


----------



## AreIn83

What's the earliest anyone has heard a heartbeat on a home doppler? Just curious, I know it's too early for me but I was wanting to buy one.


----------



## Tasha360

9+4 with my daughter and 9+5 with this one on an angelsounds xx


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks! I'm trying to choose one, do you like that one?


----------



## bernina

Tasha, so sorry to hear about your fall but very glad you heard little one's heartbeat, that must be such a relief. Always best to get to the dr, just for the added reassurance and to make sure you heal properly if anything (tailbone, etc) was damaged. Take it easy tonight (I know easier said than done with 2 little ones!) and please keep us updated in the morning.


----------



## bernina

So I've been having pretty strong back pain and dull aches (cramping?) in my abdomen since earlier today. Does anyone know if this is normal? Can't imagine it's an aftereffect of the u/s as that was over 12 hours ago. I know baby is fine as I just saw him/her on the scan, but the pains are pretty strong, much stronger than anything I've felt so far.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MissFox

Bernina- I've been having cramping feelings since yesterdaythey make me make faces here and tere but I'm putting it down as growing pains. I say drink some more water- I've been having some problems with drinking enough water- feeling fine but headachy and crampy- so doing my best to drink water.
Sorry to hear about your fall! 
Anyways- just wanted to pop in and say HELLO to all of you! Have a good night!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I'm on nights it's 5:10 am and I just want my bed !!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I now have a lime :happydance: had somespotting on nights last night tbh I'm not sure if it was even from "there" it was like a a spot kind of blood iykwim


----------



## helen1234

I'm sure I can feel a little lump in my tummy it's all to the left like it was with Rhys I can see me having a wonky bump again haha


----------



## caro103

congrats on the lime snowball! :D. Re. the spotting if it was only once don't worry, might just have been you caught your labia or something too if your not sure it came from 'down there' :shrug:

helen, aww a wonky bump, cute!

me and DH were pretty sure we can feel a small rounding just under my pubic bone last night :D:D have a feeling it may take me a while to get a bump! :(


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,
Pleased to say there has still been no more pink/blood, but now I have pain in my tummy when I move feels like I have done a tough abs workout,also havingsome pain on my R side, think iit is too high to be an ectopic. Thing is I dont want to talk to anyone in A&E as it is where I work and I have not told them yet!

Think I will test my urine tonight and make sure I have no signs of a UTI, if I do I can then ask them at work to prescribe some antibiotics for me and if not I will chat to one of the doctorsabout how I have been feeling.

Boobs are still sore but no nausea so far today.

I start nights tonight snowball so will be thinking of you when I am awake at 5am!

Have a good day


----------



## chocojen

whoop whoop for the olive!


----------



## lousielou

I have an Angelsounds doppler. I can hear the placenta, but no heartbeat yet. I think I bought it when I was about 13 weeks pregnant with my son. It was cheap, and does the job :)

Booking appointment in a bit - wish me luck!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

hi i've was a march mummy but my scan last week has now told me I'm due April 2nd


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tasha360 said:


> Thanks girls yeah ill defo get to docotors in the morning just to check alls ok. Ive heard the hb on the doppler so thats reassured me. My bums soo sore though i cant sit on it i have to sort of sit on the side and am walking like a penguin, badly bruised me thinks lol xxx

I'm so glad baby is okay but sorry you feel sore! It is important to keep moving around though, helps the muscles to not get up tight from the trauma.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CharmedKirsty said:


> hi i've was a march mummy but my scan last week has now told me I'm due April 2nd

:hi:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations on lime Snowball and the olive Choco!!!! 

Welcome Kirsty! Though I still wouldn't disregard with having a March baby!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm just happy to be a raspberry. :blush: My little bean is one of the youngest on here!


In other news-- I woke up feeling pretty rotten today. My first time waking up with the nausea, usually it's afternoon or night sickness and not so much morning. Had a glass of milk for breakfast, and now I feel so bloated I might burst. :( I'm hoping that maybe I can get something more substantial in my belly and it will calm down.


----------



## AreIn83

Casey-Mine is younger than yours by a whole week! Actually, I'm due the last day of April so I'd have to have the youngest to be on this thread, whoa!


----------



## camishantel

ok so sunday around 4 very small pink spot on tp then nothing then yesterday morning... very small pink spot then nothing now this morning very small pink spot... think it could still be from the bd on sunday??


----------



## CharmedKirsty

dietrad said:


> Congratulations on lime Snowball and the olive Choco!!!!
> 
> Welcome Kirsty! Though I still wouldn't disregard with having a March baby!

I'm not in fact I'm hoping as April is a very busy month for birthdays in my family already.


----------



## Tigerlilies

camishantel said:


> ok so sunday around 4 very small pink spot on tp then nothing then yesterday morning... very small pink spot then nothing now this morning very small pink spot... think it could still be from the bd on sunday??

Probably, if it's a really small amount and hasn't gotten to be more than that I wouldn't worry about it. The only thing that I would be concerned with is UTI at the most but definitely call the clinic if doesn't completely go away.


----------



## AreIn83

CharmedKirsty said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on lime Snowball and the olive Choco!!!!
> 
> Welcome Kirsty! Though I still wouldn't disregard with having a March baby!
> 
> I'm not in fact I'm hoping as April is a very busy month for birthdays in my family already.Click to expand...

This pregnancy was kind of an oops for DH and I, not really an oops but I was scheduled to have an HSG and endometrial biopsy done with my RE before getting pregnant. We weren't preventing pregnancy, I just ovulated a week late and didn't realize it and didn't bother with the condom and yeah...not really an oops but my birthday and my dad's birthday is April 1st, my stepmom's birthday is April 2nd, DD birthday is April 16th, my stepdad's birthday is April 30th and that's my EDD. Knowing our luck, this one will be born on DD's birthday!


----------



## camishantel

going to dr at 1:45 they want to check for infection.. like I said not really worried because it has only been in the morning and very very very very small amount and it is pink not red blood..


----------



## caro103

good luck cami! 

went out for lunch today with my 14 mth goddaughter :D, she was so well behaved! can't wait for our LO's to be here!


----------



## MissFox

Good luck Cami. 
I drank some water last night and it seems to have helped the crampy feelings but I figured it was just from growing and then some dehydration (I have really been trying to drink enough water but it tastes bad if it isn't COLD). 
I'm not liking this work week already. Ugh.


----------



## bernina

Thanks *MissFox*, glad to know that you've experienced the pain as well. I'm trying to drink as much water as possible. Also have a call into the nurse just to make sure everything is okay, but I'm guessing they'll tell me to just take it easy and relax.

*Cami*, good luck at your appointment today, glad they're checking you for infection, seems the most likely cause.


----------



## kierley

Hi everyone just caught up on the thread the bumps look great wish I had one already.

And the scan pics are lovely congrats ladies.

I still havent got my scan appointment so keeping my fingers crossed it will arrive some time this week. Got my home vist from the m/w on the 20th sept though.

Symptoms are nowhere thistime apart from the tiredness.

hope your all well x


----------



## bernina

Nusre called back about the strong back pain and told me to take 2 extra strength tylenol and ice it and call back and give them an update. She also asked me a million questions too. Now I'm even more afraid, normally they are so easy going and just tell you to relax, but this time feels like maybe they think something really could be wrong. Don't have an ice pack at work but can take the tylenol I guess. Very first medicine I've taken this entire pregnancy!


----------



## MissFox

also drink a lot of water bernina! 
I've had a sore back often also and just make my DF rub it.
You bubs is growing a lot this week so I'm sure it's just stretching and growing pain.


----------



## bernina

Thanks! Downing the water now and think I might get some of my favorite Santa Cruz oraganic lemonade. Found it cheap online with good shipping prices, less than half what they charge in the stores!


----------



## camishantel

I know they will do another US... do you think there will be that much difference in 4 days??? just wondering because from 10 to 12 weeks there is a HUGE difference


----------



## bernina

I'm sure you'll see a difference in size, at this stage they are growing so rapidly and at a pretty predictable rate that there is sure to be a few mm difference between 10+2 and 10+6.


----------



## lyndsey37

Hi all i wanted to share my scan photo with you which i had yesterday, baby was punching and kicking so emotional, totally in love, i am now 10 weeks + 5, so in love, cant wait til next scan at 20 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11 week scan.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AreIn83

lyndsey-congrats!


----------



## Tasha360

Great scan Lyndsey!! 

Welcome kirsty ill stick you on our list.

I went to the drs and he thinks ive fractured my coccyx but they cant do anything about it anyway so ive just got to grin and bear it.

told my mom today too and she wasnt too impressed :-( im going to hold off telling anyone else until my scan next friday 

xx


----------



## helen1234

awwwww look at that scan, our beanies are starting to look like babies :)


just to add to the newbies be careful adding scan pictures, its bnb rule that the owners name is showing dates etc, as alot of trolls post scan pics off google images, the mods may take it down if it doesnt :flower:


----------



## bernina

Great scan *Lyndsey*.

*Tasha*, sorry Mom wasn't more supportive, hopefully she'll come around soon.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit

but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:


----------



## loopy82

First midwife appointment tomorrow, yay! It's early so I'm worried I'm going to feel a little bit ill...

Bernina - Not doing it as Noah's ark, just the animals. Might keep them in pairs though, made a start on the monkey today!


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit
> 
> but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:

you'll be fine :hugs:

:happydance: for facebook announcement :)


----------



## bernina

> Bernina - Not doing it as Noah's ark, just the animals. Might keep them in pairs though, made a start on the monkey today!


Ohh can't wait to see the monkey when completed!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit
> 
> but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:
> 
> you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: for facebook announcement :)Click to expand...

im trying to think what to put :rofl: decisions decisions!!


----------



## camishantel

went to dr.. everything is fine.. got to see bubs again and OMG how much she grew in 4 days... I will try to post a pic shortly


----------



## bernina

Yeah *Cami*, so happy for you!! Can't wait to see the updated pics so we can compare from the one 4 days ago!

I'm going through something similar, not the spotting, but with my back pain, called nurse to give her an update that the Tylenol helped, but still very sore and they booked me in for 1:10 tomrorow afternoon. Feel kind of silly as I just saw little one yesterday and all was well, but glad for the reassurance and to see if there are any problems. I'm totally nervous of course too!


----------



## loopy82

Pinksnowball said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit
> 
> but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:
> 
> you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: for facebook announcement :)Click to expand...
> 
> im trying to think what to put :rofl: decisions decisions!!Click to expand...

Have you seen the thread in the 1st tri? They're all discussing what to put, I haven't got a clue what I'll say.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

loopy82 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit
> 
> but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:
> 
> you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: for facebook announcement :)Click to expand...
> 
> im trying to think what to put :rofl: decisions decisions!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the thread in the 1st tri? They're all discussing what to put, I haven't got a clue what I'll say.Click to expand...

think im just gonna go with Lea - is cooking a baby Snowball 
or Lea - Alexander is going to be a Big brother


----------



## MissFox

pinksnowball I'm in the same boat as you! Well, I have 10 more days until my 12 week us and I plan on making the "big announcement" after that! I am getting excited but don't know how to do it! 
I also have to tell my friend who lost her baby 2 weeks before her due date. I need to do this before it hits Facebook but I am scared. :dohh:
Cami that's great everything is ok! 
Bernina I'm sorry that the tylenol didn't relieve your pain! :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

sorry at work and got busy here it is girlies... I am going to keep my avatar the last pic though as it was just so cute but I get to go back this friday I wonder how much more change in the next 3 days
 



Attached Files:







Photo0010.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## camishantel

baby already looks squished


----------



## MissFox

WOW! What a difference! But I agree with keeping your avatar! That's just too cute!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Today was pretty bad. Felt sick from the moment I woke up until about 1 or 2 in the pm. 

Last night (and every night since i found out I was preggo) has been a struggle with sleep. Either I have to pee all night, or I just can't get comfortable. It's either my back, or bloat, or my boobs. Being pregnant is so hard!! lol No one tells you that!! Maybe it's harder when it's the first time.


----------



## MissFox

They definitly don't tell you- and I think it has a lot to do with so many women not talking about being pregnant until they are out of the first tri! My friend who has wanted kids her whole life says that she had no clue how everything was (I've been telling her EVERYTHING). 
I'm sorry you're having a rough day! Seriously try eating before you get out of bed (or drinking something more than water). Also maybe some chamomile tea before bed to help calm you? (I asked my Dr. and she said that the tea is safe)


----------



## luvmyangel

I have the same problems sleeping its so hard for me to get 2 hours in a row of sleep lately and I know its going to continue like that for a long time. just hang in there get a pregnancy pillow if you don't have one yet and maybe that will help you a little.


----------



## bernina

Sorry you had a rough day *Casey*, hope tomorrow is better for you.

*MissFox* you are so right, so many people don't talk about first tri that we are so in the dark with our first pregnancies. The same goes for pregnancy bleeding, miscarriages, etc. No one talks about them, thank goodness for boards like this where we can get support and share what we're going through.

*Cami*, adorable pic. You're right, little one does look squished, I thought the same thing about my latest pic as well! Just looks like the poor thing has no room in the sac!

Just got back from a walk with DH and back felt pretty good during that time. Now that I've been sitting again for a few minutes it's back to pain though.


----------



## loopy82

MissFox said:


> I also have to tell my friend who lost her baby 2 weeks before her due date. I need to do this before it hits Facebook but I am scared. :dohh:

I needed to tell a friend of mine a couple of weeks ago because she was helping us move. She'd lost a baby just before the 12 week mark and after that her marriage broke down, I was terrified of telling her but she's been so supportive and it's made me realise just how good a friend she is.


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit
> 
> but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:
> 
> you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: for facebook announcement :)Click to expand...
> 
> im trying to think what to put :rofl: decisions decisions!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the thread in the 1st tri? They're all discussing what to put, I haven't got a clue what I'll say.Click to expand...
> 
> think im just gonna go with Lea - is cooking a baby Snowball
> or Lea - Alexander is going to be a Big brotherClick to expand...

i think something like, thinks this winter there is going to be one more snowball to make ;)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> im nervous for my next scan on thursday , its at the fetal medicine unit
> 
> but if everything is ok i think im gonna make my big facebook announcement :haha:
> 
> you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: for facebook announcement :)Click to expand...
> 
> im trying to think what to put :rofl: decisions decisions!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the thread in the 1st tri? They're all discussing what to put, I haven't got a clue what I'll say.Click to expand...
> 
> think im just gonna go with Lea - is cooking a baby Snowball
> or Lea - Alexander is going to be a Big brotherClick to expand...
> 
> i think something like, thinks this winter there is going to be one more snowball to make ;)Click to expand...

hahaha i like it !


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

or maybe 

Lea - is she the only person on her friends list that can make a snowball in spring??

Or for spring??


----------



## helen1234

Pinksnowball said:


> or maybe
> 
> Lea - is she the only person on her friends list that can make a snowball in spring??
> 
> Or for spring??

ye thats a good one lol


----------



## loopy82

Just had my booking in appointment, midwife was so lovely. Got my first scan on the 6th of October, can't wait!


----------



## caro103

aww congrats loopey!

just over a week until my 1st scan...time has stopped I swear!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hey,
Hope everyone thats been worrying is now feeling a bit better. 

I have the achiest boobs right now, they've already grown 1 cup size and i feel like they're gonna go pop!

Got my dating scan booked for next tues, really really just wanna get past the 12 week mark, as last time i m/c I was 11+6. I just keep telling myself that I've had LOADS more symptoms this time so it is gonna be fine...:)


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls, ive been feeling really sick today. Just dropped my lil boy off at pre school, time to get stuck into the ironing i think as i cant sit down lol. Sleeping was a nightmare too had to lie on my one side and once i got into that position i couldnt move. Hope it gets better soon.

Lovin the facebook status' lol i have no idea what im guna put.

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

how many of us girls have facebook? i think i need a few more friends :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy0945

I'm going to announce it on FB on Monday after my 12-week scan. Going to say: "12 weeks down, 28 to go." And put a scan pic as my profile. CAN'T WAIT, SO EXCITED. X


----------



## CaseyBaby718

The chamomile tea is a really good idea, Miss Fox. Thanks. We have so much tea in the house, and I haven't used any of it because of all that "no herbal" stuff the doctor said. 

I'm having a hard time eating by myself. Like when DH gets home, i'm ready for dinner, and FAST, but while he's at work, I just dilly dally and only eat what I have to. One of my friends had this issue when she was pregnant, as her husband is deployed. She said her doctor told her that she was a "social eater". I wonder if I have that. I always think I have everything. :haha: 

I woke up and had a cracker, and i'm about to go get some water, or gatorade. Gatorade seems to help a lot, since if I don't eat enough at least it will keep my blood sugar stable so that I don't get that sickly feeling of when my blood sugar drops real low.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Lucy0945 said:


> I'm going to announce it on FB on Monday after my 12-week scan. Going to say: "12 weeks down, 28 to go." And put a scan pic as my profile. CAN'T WAIT, SO EXCITED. X

That is so cute!! :) lol.

I told my mom the day we found out, and she proceeded to put it on facebook, so there was never any moment for announcements on facebook for me. I didn't mind though.


----------



## bernina

*Tasha*, sorry you haven't been feeling well, and the fall on top of it all. Hope your body starts to heal soon and give you some relief.

Love all the Facebook announcement plans, no idea how I'm going to do it yet. May just wait until someone says congrats and let others figure it out :) I think I probably won't go public to the world until 14 1/2 weeks (my next scan after the check today). Close friends and family know, but still haven't told work and there are a lot of work friends on there.

In fact I was just debating when to tell my boss. FOr those that have already told, how did you approach it. My boss is a woman and great, has kids and will be totally understanding, no worries there, just curious how to bring it up. Schedule a meeting, send her an email?


----------



## AreIn83

I have Facebook but I'm not posting anything about being pregnant until waaaaaaaaaaay later. I've been burned by that before!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

i think i have that 'social eater' thing, i forget to eat or am just not bothered when im at home on my own, but always cook and eat big portions when im eating with my family!


----------



## caro103

bernina...I told my boss a few weeks ago, just tapped on her door and asked if she had a moment, then asked if she was in a good mood...hehe, that was enough really! then just blerted out I needed to tell her I'm pregnant. She was great actually and congratulated me etc. Sure they'll be pleased for you! xx


----------



## SazzleR

I did the same as Caro - just knocked on the headteacher's door on Monday morning & asked for a quick word. DH & I work at same school so he came with me. Head said he knew what we were there for when I'd told him! He was dead nice about it. 

I'm not going to do a big FB announcement. I want to tell all my good friends face to face & some live a long way from us so will have to wait til I next meet up with them. xxx


----------



## caro103

yeah sazzle, think i';m going to do the same. I might annonuce eventually but I want to tell close friends face to face and some I'm not seeing in quite a while, so may just surprise them with a bump! hehe :D

I'm sure it'll hit fb eventually though!


----------



## Tasha360

you can add me if u want pink snowball ( and anyone else that wants to) email address is (removed pm me if you want it) profile pic is the kids. Not mentioning anything about being preg thought till after my scan next friday xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> you can add me if u want pink snowball ( and anyone else that wants to) email address is [email protected] profile pic is the kids. Not mentioning anything about being preg thought till after my scan next friday xx

added x


----------



## JazzyCat

Glad things are going better today Tasha! Nice you have a doppler to reassure you!


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the tips on how to tell the boss. Unfortunately she's not in an office, just a larger cube in the same area as all co workers, but I'm sure I can find a time when we're alone. Gotta bite the bullet and do it sooner rather than later!


----------



## caro103

Ah yes makes it a bit more tricky, prob best to tell your boss before she guesses though! 

I so reckon some of my co-workers are onto me. People keep commenting I'm looking better than I have recently which shows they noticed I was green :dohh:, hehe. Sure it'll still come as a surprise to some though!

Good luck x


----------



## bernina

Yeah I think with the almost weekly dr appointments they're on to me as well. They know we want kids, even know I had the surgery back in January to remove my uterine septum, so it's only a matter of time. The one thing I have going for me is that prior to conceiving I went for acupuncture once a week and they were all aware of that, so when I come in at 10am once a week they just figure it was for that. I just haven't corrected them :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

If I can ask, what is a uterine septum, how do you get one, and what kind of difficulties does it post fertility wise?


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm waiting to tell my boss until mid-December or January if possible. I know she'll be excited for me, but could also affect the amount of hours she wants to give me leading up to the birth... I know it shouldn't but she's not big on those kind of rules.


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies- I'm also down with new FB friends but I am also keeping it off FB until I post something on the 24th (or 25th if I can wait!) My e-mail is something you can get by PMing me. :laugh2:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've just come back from a comedy show. It was brilliant but a few times I laughed so hard my tummy hurt! And the theatre chairs have never felt so uncomfortable! When I go back next week I might have to take a cushion. God I feel old rather than pregnant saying that :haha:

I have no idea whether to announce on facebook. I probably should as my OH is planning on announcing it by saying something like Yay! My swimmers work! 

I have my scan next week but it won't be on facebook until first week of October because that's when my family will know.


----------



## bernina

CaseyBaby718 said:


> If I can ask, what is a uterine septum, how do you get one, and what kind of difficulties does it post fertility wise?

Hi Casey. A uterine septum is basically a piece of tissue/muscles that runs down the middle of your uterus. Some people can have them go all the way down, for me it was just 1/3 of the way down. Basically if a fetus attaches to the septum part it won't get enough blood supply and you can miscarry. If you don't miscarry then you run the chance of the baby having growth problems as there isn't as much room for them to grow. Other people have no issues and never even know they have a septum until they deliver a perfectly healthy baby.

I had mine removed in January by my Fertility Specialist and he said it went great and that my uterus was now "normal" and I would even be fine carrying twins. But I do still have a right and left "horn" in my uterus, so I guess it's not perfectly shaped, but as far as carrying a baby goes it's fine.

The one thing they do watch with women who have had a septum is the cervix because I guess it can basically dilate prematurely and could cause early labor or a miscarriage. It's rare but they'll be watching me for it. If they notice it starting to shorten/dilate then they'll put in a few stitches to basically hold it shut.

Sorry for the much longer explanation than you asked for! :blush:

On a happy note, I had my scan and everything looked great, got to see little one moving around (first time I've noticed that).


----------



## DanaBump

would love to add you all but facebook is being the big suck tonight so possibly tomorrow. anyone who wants to add me [email protected]


----------



## Kimboowee

We're going to announce it on saturday at our wedding, I think ost people have guesses but they've not said anything!

It kinda sucks that I dont actually have my scan until Tuesday but I want to tell everyone to their faces!


----------



## DanaBump

so i'm scared. not literally more figuratively but my mil wants to do a "spirit circle" with her grandkids who are all 9 and below. um...hmm...how the hell am i going to explain her to my future kid? lol.
btw. anyone know wtf a spirit circle is?


----------



## lyndsey37

is there anychance i can change my due date to 8th April please?:happydance:


----------



## chocojen

bernina so pleased your scan went well.
still 3 weeks until we have a scan I am getting very inpatient and am desperate to see what is growing inside me!
I am really struggling on my night shifts, I normally sleep really well but its not happening at the moment and so I am really tired and I am getting so hungry! 
OH decided last night that I am starting to get a bump rahter than just bulge!!! I thought he could have found a nicer way of saying it!

Not gonna add anyone on FB yet as I dont want anything to slip out accidentally on there until we have told anyone

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> We're going to announce it on saturday at our wedding, I think ost people have guesses but they've not said anything!
> 
> It kinda sucks that I dont actually have my scan until Tuesday but I want to tell everyone to their faces!

awww kim thats a lovely idea :cloud9:


----------



## smeej

hey Ladies,

I am now 10 weeks today!!!

I have my scan 2 weeks today - hurry, hurry, hurry!!!!! :)

I am however feeling lousy, dreadful nausea and total exhaustion - and bbs and nple pain - OUUUCH!!!!!!!

But I know these are all good signs, so trying not to get to down about feeling so cr*ppy!

x


----------



## PeanutBean

You ladies might wanna pm your email addresses or post somewhere private like in girly sanctuary. Anyone could get your address from here, web crawlers might pick it up and spam you.


----------



## Tigerlilies

DanaBump said:


> so i'm scared. not literally more figuratively but my mil wants to do a "spirit circle" with her grandkids who are all 9 and below. um...hmm...how the hell am i going to explain her to my future kid? lol.
> btw. anyone know wtf a spirit circle is?

It's a peganist ritual....if you are a Christian of any means, I wouldn't participate.


----------



## AreIn83

I had my ultrasound yesterday, 1.41 cm and heartrate of 150! We even got to see it squiggle, RE put the internal US probe in and we could see it move away from the probe like "Hey, man, stop pushing!" :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

AreIn83 said:


> I had my ultrasound yesterday, 1.41 cm and heartrate of 150! We even got to see it squiggle, RE put the internal US probe in and we could see it move away from the probe like "Hey, man, stop pushing!" :happydance:


Congratulations! How exciting! :cloud9: I do hate internal scans....so glad my next one will be external, just stinks it won't be for another 9 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## AreIn83

It was great, I've been feeling better-not as nauseated-for the last couple of days so I was sort of worried but I've graduated back to my OB which is also super exciting. No more driving an hour to see my RE!


----------



## caro103

Aww congrats on seeing your little bean Arein83!

Think I'm gonna avoid adding people to fb just yet too, incase something slips out! but would be up for it in a few wks time :D. 

This time next week I'll have finally seen my beany! :D. Beginning to get a bit worried now, but sure everything will be fine!


----------



## PeanutBean

Must be great getting your scans, I've at least a month to wait til mine. Still feel rotten so hopefully all is well but I'd love to see my bean.


----------



## camishantel

I will pm anybody my e-mail for fb but probably won't add anyone for at least another week or so as I am not mentioning naything on fb until I have told all my family...


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Saw the baby again! :D He/She is growing!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







61555_755449925461_33013203_40843887_3431482_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DanaBump

dietrad said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> so i'm scared. not literally more figuratively but my mil wants to do a "spirit circle" with her grandkids who are all 9 and below. um...hmm...how the hell am i going to explain her to my future kid? lol.
> btw. anyone know wtf a spirit circle is?
> 
> It's a peganist ritual....if you are a Christian of any means, I wouldn't participate.Click to expand...

we aren't really any organized religion for reasons it's probably best just not to mention on here, but i just don't see it being appropriate for kids so young. i don't think she means any harm by it, but if i at 28 don't understand it how am i to expect my 6 yr autistic step son to understand? 

yeah, think we'll send him down by his mother's as planned this weekend instead.


----------



## caro103

Just wondering if anyone else has got/ is getting a pregnancy pillow? I'm thinking of getting one at some point but not sure where to start/ which ones are good/bad!

Any ideas? xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm already using a body pillow since my hips get sore easily but I was half thinking about it since my body pillow now is loosing it's fluff.


----------



## PeanutBean

Last time I used a wedge under my bump. I borrowed it so don't have one at the moment but could already do with it. I used pillows all over the place in different ways and at different stages but just normal ones.


----------



## MissFox

OOO PILLOWS! I really want a pregnancy pillow- but not yet. Don't wory Cami- I wont spoil your secret! I am not putting anything up until at least next friday, when I get to see baby again. But you should pm me your e-mail. 
Headache starting already today! BLAH! Say Yes to the Dress is making me sad today- all the Dad episodes. I decided to nix the "father daughter" dance because it will be my grampa or my mom walking me down the isle. 

OOO 11 weeks today! WOOHOOO! 
Happy 11 weeks Cami!


----------



## bernina

Congrats to those who are seeing a new fruit today! Happy for all the girls who traded their prunes for limes. Can't wait to be there tomorrow!

I want to get a pregnancy or body pillow as well, how do you guys use them? Do you kind of sleep on your side and hug them or put them between your knees or what? My back is pretty darn achy so the only way I can sleep lately is completely on my side in the fetal position, knees have to be pulled up real close to my chin. For those in the States, where do you buy them, online or a retail store?

I finally had to break down and use a pony tail holder on my jeans this morning. Just too uncomfortable to button and this keeps the button laying flat and doesn't show a buldge under my shirt. I'm surprised how good it works, really happy with the free and easy solution! 

I'm going to need to break down and get a belly band soon as well. I'll be wearing my maternity jeans soon for comfort but they're still much too big and fall down too low on my waist. Target sells them but I can probably find one cheaper online.

Congrats on the new scan, baby is looking great!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00127-20100916-1216.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissFox

check e-bay bernina.


----------



## chocojen

BERNINA, I love your ingenuity! wish I had thought of that, I have some mat jeans now but I have to admit they are the most somfortable thing in the world!!

MISS FOX happy 11 weeks!

CASEY congrats on your latest scan....how come you have had so many?

Not got a pregnancy pillow yetbut will be after one at some point, I am not sleeping well at all because I normally lie on my front but my boobs are too sore for that at the moment!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm borrowing a body pillow from a friend of mine, but it's not as firm as i'd like it to be. It's very floppy and I tend to move around a lot in bed, so it bunches in certain areas. I might get a different one. 

I'm considering getting this one next month: 

This one

I've been feeling better these last two days, which is good. Since tuesday I was feeling awful. I swear it builds up. It's quiet and them BAM! lol I wouldn't be surprised if I was feeling icky over the weekend. That's just always how it works :dohh:


----------



## camishantel

go for my next scan tomorrow yay... sooooooo tired today and so need some time off ... I want to know why here is the US our maternity leave stuff is so much shorter than anywhere else... I mean under FMLA you get 12 weeks unpaid in a 12month period... and you can be required to use any benifit time you have first during that 12 week time..


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> BERNINA, I love your ingenuity! wish I had thought of that, I have some mat jeans now but I have to admit they are the most somfortable thing in the world!!
> 
> MISS FOX happy 11 weeks!
> 
> CASEY congrats on your latest scan....how come you have had so many?
> 
> Not got a pregnancy pillow yetbut will be after one at some point, I am not sleeping well at all because I normally lie on my front but my boobs are too sore for that at the moment!

I've only had two :blush: Is that alot?

I think it's because I was with a fertility clinic. Having PCOS. I'm sure they just wanted to make sure the baby was going to be viable until sending me off to the OB. They just discharged me today. So I am on my own now, to a regular OB. Probably won't have another scan for at least two weeks or more. 

The baby's heart rate was 179, so i'm very excited now! :)


----------



## MissFox

Cami I am not looking forward to the whole "12 week unpaid" but you can go for disability in CA. My mom got 6 months or so doing it that way. 
Congrats on gettig to go to an OB casey!


----------



## chocojen

CASEY i think I am just jealous!!!!! Anyone who has more than one seems like lots to me....still waiting for my first one at 12 weeks. Great news that you have been discharged to regular care, they must be happy with how things are going. x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

choco-- to be honest, even though it is nice to see the baby so much. They look so alien still, it's not as "heart warming" as they say it is. I mean it's still your baby and yes I have been gawking over the picture. But your 12 week scan will be so amazing because the baby will actually be BABY!!! :) It'll have a cute head and little tiny cute toes!! It'll be speical! 

Thanks guys! I feel so lost in the big OB world now. LOL My fertility clinic I had been with since March, so I was very comfortable with them, and I've heard stories about how OBs just treat you like a number..... and I don't want that. :nope: 

But I changed my insurance so that I could join a care group here called John Hopkins. A friend of mine who recently gave birth went there, and she swears by them. Says they were fantastic! :) They have a special military funded insurance, and thankfully hubby is military! So we apply. I'm excited to try them out. Hope they are as good as she says. :)


----------



## chocojen

I suppose.....but it would seem so much more real if we had seen something!

Must be strange moving from somewhere you know so well. FX you get brilliant OB care
x


----------



## caro103

Choco I'm still waiting for my 1st scan too! but it will be amazing at the 12wks and all worth the long wait!

Think i'm just going to get a sausage shaped long pillow from ebay, they're much much cheaper than some of the shaped ones as they're around £40 or more :shock:


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> CASEY i think I am just jealous!!!!! Anyone who has more than one seems like lots to me....still waiting for my first one at 12 weeks. Great news that you have been discharged to regular care, they must be happy with how things are going. x

Just noticed you're date is quite close to mine, have you got your scan date yet? Got mine yesterday, only 2 weeks and 6 days to go! Oh my, time is dragging now :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

I don't even have my scan date yet! So frustrating! They don't do the long booking appointment til 10 weeks at my doc so had that & she only completed the referral form at that appointment today. She's told me to ring up in 2 weeks if I haven't heard so I'm not holding my breath for a date soon! Just want to see it so I know everything's ok. xxx


----------



## bernina

Oh *Casey* that preg pillow looks great, I might have to add to my wishlist, thanks for sharing!

I'm the same as you, saw my FS for the first 8 1/2 weeks then he shipped me off to my regular OB from this point forward. Was afraid I'd miss all the personalized attention I get at the FS but so far OB has been wonderful and spent a lot of time with me and going over everything they're watching out for. Feel in very good hands but am a bit worried about all the u/s I'll be having. I've already had 5 and will get them every 2 weeks after week 14. I know my SIL had scans weekly with the twins and they are fine, but just kind of scared by all the negative talk of too many u/s out there. Oh well, not much I can do. Better to monitor and catch before my cervix goes.

*Chocojen*, I wish I could take credit for the pony tail thing but I've read about it on a lot of sites and heard of friends doing the same. I really didn't think it would work, but at least with these jeans it's working great.


----------



## MissFox

I hate to do the pony tail thing when I quit BC because I was gaining weight so rapidly! Pants would fit one day and then by the time I would try to wear them again (and I only have 3 pairs!) they would be too small! I've since got some jeans that fit but will be using the ponytail solution soon!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> I suppose.....but it would seem so much more real if we had seen something!
> 
> Must be strange moving from somewhere you know so well. FX you get brilliant OB care
> x

I don't want to seem ungrateful. I know that feeling that seeing the baby makes things feel so much more real. Even just today I told DH that I was afraid the baby disappeared (right before the scan). He laughed at me, but it's just as abstract to me at this stage as it is for DH. It's not like ( am feeling the baby kick or even seeing a popping preggo belly yet. All I get is feeling sick like i've eating something bad, and uncomfortableness. lol. 

Your scan will be amazing though. :flower:


----------



## AreIn83

I had a pregnancy pillow that I used with DD but it made me so dang hot I'd throw it on the floor most of the time!


----------



## chocojen

Loopy- my scan is on october 5th.....cant wait! I have a trip to the theatre in november so i am trying to look forward to that instead so that time goes quicker!!!

Casey- i dont think you seem ungrateful at all, you seem to be making the most of it which i think is great. Cant wait to be able to join you on having seen the baby!


----------



## lousielou

Argh! OH and I were messing around with my doppler, sharing the earphones, and he managed to find our baby's heartbeat straight away :cloud9: Lovely and strong and fast, definitely not my own, and although I've been trying to hear it for the last few days, it's only ever been fleeting - for a couple of seconds or so at a time before he/she moves away again. Anyway, absolutely thrilled... but OH moves the blinkin' doppler away after about ten seconds as he wanted to 'see if there's more than one in there!!' Now I can't find it again - grr!!


----------



## loopy82

Oh, it's the day before mine! The only event I've got planned at the moment is a trip to the dentist on the 11th of Oct so not sure that will work to make time go more quickly! :haha:


----------



## chocojen

no may not have the same effect! I am going to see calender girls! My OH got it for me as a birthday present so have been waiting since april to go!
Pleased to have someone else due so close with the same things to look forward to! x


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> no may not have the same effect! I am going to see calender girls! My OH got it for me as a birthday present so have been waiting since april to go!
> Pleased to have someone else due so close with the same things to look forward to! x

Wow! You've got some patience, should make it all the more worthwhile though. Plus the theatre won't know you're sneaking in one more... It is great, we can compare notes!


----------



## MissFox

Ugh. I have been feeling pretty decent for the last week! Then yesterday was a pretty horrible morning/afternoon but no puking and this morning I've lost everything I put down! I thought I was getting past this. I'm sure it has something to do with being up since 4am! My bbs were so sore that they kept waking me up and I tossed and turned all night long! Needless to say- I'm leaving work after only being here for 2 hours and am going to work from home. Maybe get a nap in because this is ridiculous.


----------



## bernina

Hope you feel better MissFox!!


----------



## Tasha360

evening ladies, lyndsey ill change you now 

I have a pregnancy pillow that i use all the time. Had it from mothercare when i was expecting my son 3 years ago and its still great use it every night even when im not preg lol i just put it inbetween my knees and hug it. Had one chaep from woolworth too but it was rubbish.

A week tomorrow till my 1st scan when ill be nearly 13 weeks!! cant wait. Got a bangin headache today and my bums killin lol xx


----------



## JakesMummy

I am due April 13th, have my scan booked for october 4th and will be meeting midwife next tuesday..Getting there slowly! Although I am concerned my symptoms have lessened immensely..I had a MMC in April and it feels eerily alike..I am praying all is well in there. Well All I seem to be getting right now is spot after spot on my face!! Urgh would anyone like to swap Sinuses? I have had sinus pain/infection or something like that for weeks and nothing is getting rid!!! Ahhhh!! My nose keeps popping tonight, so it is getting somewhere but argh! Hope all is well with everyone and bubbas xx


----------



## JakesMummy

wow.sorry for the pity party! Just read that back and it sounds so whiney!!! LOL! Speaking of pregnancy pillows..I had one with Jakes pregnancy and it was so comfy but a passion killer!!! Lol! It took up so much of the bed, BF would swear and curse at the thing all night! Well, I got him back for his snoring!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies just wanted to let everyone know I had a dr appt today and found out I lost the smaller baby. The bigger baby does have a strong hb so I am praying all continues to be ok with this baby.


----------



## AreIn83

:hugs: Oh, Reeds, you ok?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: sorry sweetie xxxx Glad other baby was well xxxxx


----------



## laura3103

sorry to hear that reeds :hugs: hope everything is ok with the bigger baby.x.x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AreIn83 said:


> :hugs: Oh, Reeds, you ok?

I am doing better than I thought I would be...I am trying to understand and tell myself it all happens for a reason and that my baby is in God's hands now with my other angels. The baby hasn't completely absorbed so I will have to deliver when I deliver my baby. But that is a long way off so I am hoping andpraying I will have time to adjust to that.


----------



## Jaymes

reedsgirl1138 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Oh, Reeds, you ok?
> 
> I am doing better than I thought I would be...I am trying to understand and tell myself it all happens for a reason and that my baby is in God's hands now with my other angels. The baby hasn't completely absorbed so I will have to deliver when I deliver my baby. But that is a long way off so I am hoping andpraying I will have time to adjust to that.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to hear that Reeds. :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies just wanted to let everyone know I had a dr appt today and found out I lost the smaller baby. The bigger baby does have a strong hb so I am praying all continues to be ok with this baby.

:cry:SO sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

I am sorry reeds....I am glad that the other baby has a good healthy heartbeat, you are right it happens for a reason. I had a missed miscarriage in April, and I was strong at the time, but found myself breaking down at odd moments, like in shops etc. I eventually spoke to people and realised that , yes, these things do happen for a reason etc. When I was pregnant 2 nd time around, Jake was a quite young and I worried how hard I would find it, as he is an active toddler. Obviously, somewhere somehow, someone agreed but blessed me with this LOl a few months later. Try and stay positive hun. All the best x


----------



## DanaBump

so sorry reedsgirl :( *hugs*

BUT you are still blessed with one very healthy baby which is always something to celebrate! <3

i always seem to get sick at about 7 every night. it's never actually physically getting sick, it's just ucky to where i really just want to get sick so i'll feel better. 

had to unbotton the pants this week myself, too exciting!! see the parents for their 40th wedding anniversary on the 25th where i'll be 2 days short of 11 wks. wonder if i can pull off not tellling them? i want to wait til the 4th for my 12 week scan so i know baby is still healthy. a friend of mine is borrowing me her doppler, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## DanaBump

DanaBump said:


> so i'm scared. not literally more figuratively but my mil wants to do a "spirit circle" with her grandkids who are all 9 and below. um...hmm...how the hell am i going to explain her to my future kid? lol.
> btw. anyone know wtf a spirit circle is?

omfg. finally found what a spirit circle is.

the spirit circle/séance is an attempt to make contact with those who have transitioned. Communicating with the dead is after all, the purpose of the spirit circle, or séance.

she's batsh** crazy! *sigh*


----------



## MissFox

I would NOT be allowing my children to participate in a seance!


----------



## DanaBump

um.....yeah. 

i married my husband and not his family i married my husband and not his family i married my husband and not his family

LOL


----------



## chocojen

thinking of you reeds xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. Praying it was because I had an orgasm last night (we didn't go too far as I'm still scared of sex a bit!)... Eek.. Hurry up scan!


----------



## lousielou

Big hugs reeds - thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## chocojen

Cottleson, OH wont touch me as he has heard stories like these!!! Hope all is ok, when is your scan?
Off to bed now, 3 nights done 4 to go, will pop back in when I wake up this evening. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oops don't let him see my post Jen!! Lol
Scan is on Tuesday so not too long... This weeks dragging though!


----------



## Buttons13

Hi everyone. I'm after a little reassurance. Went to the docs just now as my back's been hurting me for a week or so and I had some brown discharge last saturday. They're sending me for an early scan on Monday. I'm at 9 weeks today. I'm just so scared something's wrong. My sister had a missed miscarriage last month and it's really scared me.


----------



## smeej

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies just wanted to let everyone know I had a dr appt today and found out I lost the smaller baby. The bigger baby does have a strong hb so I am praying all continues to be ok with this baby.

sorry to read that :( however, it looks like you still have a strong, healthy one in there xx


----------



## Tasha360

so so sorry reeds, hope ur ok xx

Buttons i bled all the way through my pregnancy with my daughter and all was fine. I also had a mmc in 2008 and had no signs, just dont orry yourself im sure alls fine xx


----------



## Buttons13

Thanks Tasha. I went into work after the docs and told my line manager and he was great about it. Told me to come home so I'm sat on the sofa now trying not to worry about it, telling myself that worrying won't change anything!


----------



## AreIn83

reedsgirl1138 said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Oh, Reeds, you ok?
> 
> I am doing better than I thought I would be...I am trying to understand and tell myself it all happens for a reason and that my baby is in God's hands now with my other angels. The baby hasn't completely absorbed so I will have to deliver when I deliver my baby. But that is a long way off so I am hoping andpraying I will have time to adjust to that.Click to expand...

You'll be so over the moon in love with your baby when you deliver, I hope you don't even think about it :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> Had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. Praying it was because I had an orgasm last night (we didn't go too far as I'm still scared of sex a bit!)... Eek.. Hurry up scan!

I'm waiting til the second trimester, as both times DH and I had sex it's ended up with bleeding. :nope: It sucks!!! But i'd rather that then worry my head off with the bleeding.


----------



## camishantel

Reeds.. hun I am so sorry :hugs:

Missfox- hope you are feeling better

AFM- off to dr now... had sex last night and no spotting this time so yay... can't believe this is my 8th scan already...will update when I get back


----------



## camishantel

oh and as far as changing sinusus I am so there mine have been horrible this whole pregnancy


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> oh and as far as changing sinusus I am so there mine have been horrible this whole pregnancy

I thought that my sinuses were just me... I've had the WORST sinus pressure and clogged nose for nearly a month now!! It's horrible getting to bed sometimes. Also my nose has been bleeding more often. 

YEY PREGNANCY! :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

CaseyBaby718 said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. Praying it was because I had an orgasm last night (we didn't go too far as I'm still scared of sex a bit!)... Eek.. Hurry up scan!
> 
> I'm waiting til the second trimester, as both times DH and I had sex it's ended up with bleeding. :nope: It sucks!!! But i'd rather that then worry my head off with the bleeding.Click to expand...

Yeah I'll probably wait til 2nd tri now. He still gets entertained so he can't complain!!


----------



## 555ann555

Just stopped by to wish you all the best on your journey, this time last year I had just started with morning sickness, and now I've got a 5 month old darling daughter trying to steal my keyboard! :haha:

Congratulations everyone! :flow:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you for all the kind words and support ladies. I am doing better today. I don't really think it will hit me til I deliver this lo that there was suppose to be 2. I am happy I have one healthy bean and I know his brother/sister is watching over s/he helping them be stong for mommy. To top yesterday off I ended up with food poisoning and was so sick last night I couldn't move out of the bathroom once it hit...or maybe it was nerves I am not sure but I feel better today and I took some mylanta and it helped so maybe it was both. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and Cami I am so jealous of all the scans you get!! ;)


----------



## lyndsey37

so sorry to hear that Reeds, big hugs and kisses xxxx


----------



## MissFox

Good morning all! This morning is starting to feel eerily similar to yesterday but I'm hoping some ice cream will make it go away! I've got too much to do today! 
Love when last years April mom's pop in and have their babies. So exciting!


----------



## camishantel

back from dr... he did external this time and he said everything is fine... they were so busy and I couldn't see the baby he was pointing it's right there and I still couldn't see.... I have another scan next friday and if it is that unclear as long as they are not swamped I am going to ask for an internal to put my mind at ease... I felt like a bad mommy for a few minutes there as I couldn't see my baby... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## chocojen

yay I slept today so hope to feel better at work tonight. Pleased to come on here and see no more bad news for any of us, lets hope thats the way it stays now xxx


----------



## MissFox

Aww! I'm sorry you couldn't see your baby today Cami but it is good that the dr says everything is good!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

200 days to go !!!


----------



## MissFox

WOOOHOOO FOR YOU! ... I'm a couple behind but still! MILESTONE!


----------



## bernina

*Reedsgirl*, I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

*Buttons*, I have had a killer backache this whole week, went in for a scan Weds and all was well with little one. I also spotted brown blood off and on from week 6 to almost week 9. So while I know it's impossible not to worry, try to remain positive. :hugs:

*Cami*, glad the scan went well (at least for the dr). I'm sure if he could see little one then all is well and obviously they aren't worried which is always a good sign.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## MissFox

I'm frustrated. Some guy is questioning my ability to be a responsible dog own on FB. WTF. I think I need to delete him.


----------



## bernina

Delete him for sure MissFox. No reason having negative people as "friends".


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I am surprised you couldn't see your bean today with the external. I could see mine yesterday witha external. But so glad as was well!! Your out of the danger zone really so FX that you can relax soon. :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> I'm frustrated. Some guy is questioning my ability to be a responsible dog own on FB. WTF. I think I need to delete him.

That makes no sense!! :nope: Definitely delete!


----------



## MissFox

Well I do have to say that I love my friends. I had 6 people within an hour respond to his stupid post about how dogs used to live outside for YEARS. And that it's a safety precaution keeping some dogs tied up because htey run. Regardless it was entertaining looking back on it.


----------



## Jaymes

bernina said:


> *Reedsgirl*, I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> *Buttons*, I have had a killer backache this whole week, went in for a scan Weds and all was well with little one. I also spotted brown blood off and on from week 6 to almost week 9. So while I know it's impossible not to worry, try to remain positive. :hugs:
> 
> *Cami*, glad the scan went well (at least for the dr). I'm sure if he could see little one then all is well and obviously they aren't worried which is always a good sign.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.

I also had spotting from week 6-9 it was nerve wracking, but I am starting to believe that all might still go well...

AFM - I had my scan today... I videoed it and will post it in my journal shortly if anyone wants to check it out!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Well I do have to say that I love my friends. I had 6 people within an hour respond to his stupid post about how dogs used to live outside for YEARS. And that it's a safety precaution keeping some dogs tied up because htey run. Regardless it was entertaining looking back on it.

Yea, they have. Were you leaving your dog outside all day? or just for a short period of time? 

I know that leaving your dog outside tied up all day is probably not the best thing for it. :\ But everyone's situation is different and sometimes it's just the way it's gotta be.


----------



## JakesMummy

I was suprised with my last scan when I had the MMC as with Jake, I had a scan at 11 weeks and a few days, but because of my tilted uterus, she couldnt get a clear picture (and my bladder was too full :) )Therefore, I had internal scan. But with my MMC I was the same gestation but baby died at 8 weeks 4 days yet she could clearly see with an external? I wonder if my tilted uterus decided to flop forwards early on?. 

I understand with a tilted uterus it can go back towards the back after birth, but not always. Argh..confused.com

As for my first scan .... 16 days to go!!! so so so nervous!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im so nervous about my next scan on thursday !! its at the fetal medicine unit over an hour away and i have to go straight after a night shift so will be exausted!!


----------



## Tasha360

U'll be fine hun dont worry. ive got my 1st scan friday xx


----------



## camishantel

ok I am going to have to start a journal and put the whole story in there but me and my BF of 9 yrs got into it yesterday and basically he says if I don't give the baby up for adoption he is leaving me after the baby is born... still hoping he changes his mind he was very concerned about me last night and apologized for everything but needless to say I had a very rough day yesterday


----------



## loopy82

camishantel said:


> ok I am going to have to start a journal and put the whole story in there but me and my BF of 9 yrs got into it yesterday and basically he says if I don't give the baby up for adoption he is leaving me after the baby is born... still hoping he changes his mind he was very concerned about me last night and apologized for everything but needless to say I had a very rough day yesterday

I couldn't quite believe what I was reading when I saw this, hope you are alright considering the circumstances :hugs:


----------



## chocojen

hugs cami xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lousielou

Woah cami! Hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

oh cami hope ur ok hun xxx


----------



## camishantel

I am fine if it came to that he would be gone not the baby... just sucks cause I love him ... just hope he comes around


----------



## DanaBump

cami- i think it might just be stress of the whole baby situation. dh and i are having fights too because of the pressure. it's a huge responsibility and so of course there's going to be bumps in the road. 

hopefully you get everything figured out!


----------



## stephwiggy

Hi ladies been popping in and out as wasn't too sure if march or April but had 12 week scan and I'm due 2 April. Although will be having c section soo not sure when that will be. 


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> ok I am going to have to start a journal and put the whole story in there but me and my BF of 9 yrs got into it yesterday and basically he says if I don't give the baby up for adoption he is leaving me after the baby is born... still hoping he changes his mind he was very concerned about me last night and apologized for everything but needless to say I had a very rough day yesterday

WOW! Where did his feelings come from? Were you guys not trying? I can't believe he would make you choose. Well, I hope he comes around for you too. I know it can be hard when you love someone to see them go. :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Cami I hope everything works out ok xxxx

I'm 12w today.... Went out last night in heels (a rarity for me) and woke up in the middle of the night with what I assume is round ligament pain really low down in my pelvis. Fine when immnot moving but sore to roll over, prop myself up, get out of bed. Maybe the heels changes my posture and put more pressure on my tummy.


----------



## Buttons13

Cami, I know I'm new on here and I don't know you at all but I really hope you're ok. If he has apologised since he said that then maybe he didn't mean it and it just came out in the heat of the moment?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:shock: omg just seen someone due 1st june !! 

Were the oldies of first tri now :rofl:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> :shock: omg just seen someone due 1st june !!
> 
> Were the oldies of first tri now :rofl:


:happydance: That means that march mommies have graduated to the second trimester! And that we will soon graduate! YEY!!!!


----------



## camishantel

soooooooooooo tired have to go to work keep thinking I am spotting but if I have to squint to try and see something maybe I am just going crazy not having any pain or anything just want to be past first tri I don't think it helps that I couldn't see the baby on the scan friday.......I know I need to just stop worrying... things here have been a little better


----------



## ettegirb21

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> :shock: omg just seen someone due 1st june !!
> 
> Were the oldies of first tri now :rofl:
> 
> 
> :happydance: That means that march mommies have graduated to the second trimester! And that we will soon graduate! YEY!!!!Click to expand...

I can't wait to get out of this trimester! A few weeks to go!


----------



## caro103

Cami, :hugs: so hope your BF changes his mind xx

Wow :shock: June babies here already! LOVE that we're nearly at 2nd tri :D

Anyone else getting scared about their 1st scans? mines on Thurs and I keep having dreams that either its all gone wrong or I'm having about 5 :dohh:, really affecting my sleep! wish it'd hurry up now! :wacko:


----------



## camishantel

me oo carol,..... we went through this in september then when he staryed coming aroubd is when I mc...


----------



## caro103

:( well try your hardest not to let this stress you out. Your LO is the most important person here now. I'm sure BF will come to his senses in the end! he's prob just being a boy and getting cold feet now its really happening xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I was nervous about about my first scan but it was all fine. It must be natural to worry.

I'm looking for early April journals to stalk


----------



## caro103

feel free to stalk me kirsty :D xx


----------



## DanaBump

yup. still jealous of everyone who's almost out of this trimester. i seem to have it in my head that the heartbeats stopped tho that's ridiculous cuz why would i still be sick? hopefully that doppler gets here soon so i can put my mind at ease. 2 more weeks is an awfully long time to wait yet!

cami-it's gotta just be the cold feet. i feel it from time to time myself where'd i'd just leave the baby with dh and run. it's a huge responsibility and anyone who wasnt' at least a little scared would worry me.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

you can stalk me too :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...snowball-pinksnowballs-pregnancy-journal.html


----------



## Jaymes

You can stalk me too! My Journal


----------



## camishantel

I am so sick of people these customers in my store right now arguing... really do that at home not in my store


----------



## camishantel

I feel so sick right now I just want to be at home in bed.... and I want to start painting the nursery soon..


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I feel so sick right now I just want to be at home in bed.... and I want to start painting the nursery soon..

I DO TOO!!!! (the painting nursery) 
:D 

I feel icky because the fall weather is starting to get to me. I think i'm having severe allergies this year for fall. It could be the pregnancy too though. 

Feel better!


----------



## DanaBump

has anyone tried ginger capsules instead of ginger gum or pregnancy pops for nausea? do they last longer?


----------



## camishantel

no the dr gave me zofran so that helps so much... and I also use the b-natal pregnancy pops... find them much better than the preggie pop drops...


----------



## loopy82

This might be a daft question but what are preggie pops? Really think I'd like to try them, am fed up of feeling sick.


----------



## Jaymes

I like the b natal as well. The green apple are my fav! I have found also that keeping my tummy from getting completely empty also helps a bit.


----------



## Jaymes

Preggie pops are like jolly ranchers with less sugar. Check them out here.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm late April but welcome staplers of my preg journal (link in sig). I didn't do one last time so I'm trying to be a bit more proactive so I can remember how it was!

I too an itching to do some DIY but too ill to. We've just finished getting our loft converted so now we're ready to decorate and finally get a load of new carpets in upstairs but I can't do it and DH is too busy taking care of the regular housework.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Our spare room is full of junk after we moved house so I'm not even thinking about it just yet. So tired from work I jst get home, eat and fall asleep! Baby will spend the first 6ish weeks in our room anyway so we can get it done after the birth, not doing too much painting as we rent.

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Jaymes said:


> Preggie pops are like jolly ranchers with less sugar. Check them out here.

oooh i love jolly ranchers !! u cant get them here anymore , i have to get them from ebay imported :winkwink:


----------



## DanaBump

i'd really rather not do meds if i don't have to. i'll have to go to walgreens and see what they have. can't do preggy pops i'm at a call center and can't talk with a sucker in my mouth, but after friday trying to not get sick while on the phone i need to do something.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Preggie pops are like jolly ranchers with less sugar. Check them out here.
> 
> oooh i love jolly ranchers !! u cant get them here anymore , i have to get them from ebay imported :winkwink:Click to expand...

why can't you get them???? That's so sad. :cry: LOL


----------



## JakesMummy

June babies already? Wow!!

I haven't had M/S for a week or so now, but the only thing I do have is large boobies ! Lol

I was nervous about the scan , but after having a heart to heart with my mum tonight, whatever will be, will be. I wish I was as optimistic as my Mum has always been..I tend to be a Glass half empty person, although I have tried to change my way of thinking, 
recently! 
I have an awful head cold with a sinus infection, so on mild antibiotics for that (7 day course) and just to add to it, I have a yeast infection!! Yeah (!) Catch 22..I treated with pessary but the antibiotics may cause it again..sods law!!! Men have it so much easier................


----------



## luvmyangel

Does the grocery store make anyone else sick? Everytime I am shopping I have to rush out of the store and either my husband has to finish the shopping or I have to go back the next day, cannot wait until I can enjoy shopping again!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, i'm having some issues with A. my own emotional self and B. my husband's sister. 

She has been a little distant since we said we were having a baby, and DH asked her point blank today if she was excited at all about being an aunt, and all she said was "of course" and then quickly said she had to go.... sooo, it was kinda nonchalant and very ambiguous. Kinda upsets me! 

I always grew up with a large family involvement and I guess that's what i've always wanted with my kids, and I know that DH's military moving is gonna damper that but i'd like to do everything possible to make everyone as close to my kids as possible and it just seems that she's not very excited about it. I feel like she has reservations or opinions that she isn't telling us... 

She may just not be emotionally mature enough for any of this. She's currently 19 and spending a lot of time caring only about herself and her college life.... but... this is her family? But... i guess it is what it is. Also i'm an only child so I guess I just don't understand sibling relationships that much. 

Also, i'm just being emotional, but it doesn't stop me from feeling these things.


----------



## chocojen

Yay I only have one more nightshift to work and then I have 2 weeks off and then I have my scan! I cant wait to see our LO for the first time!

Not felt sick in the last 24 hours and turn 10 weeks tomorrow so hoping that maybe MS is coming to an end!

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> Preggie pops are like jolly ranchers with less sugar. Check them out here.
> 
> oooh i love jolly ranchers !! u cant get them here anymore , i have to get them from ebay imported :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> why can't you get them???? That's so sad. :cry: LOLClick to expand...

we had them here years ago (watermelon / blue raspberry :cloud9:) but they all of a sudden just stopped :cry: i used to get them all the time!

****rushes off to ebay to get some now!!****


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i just bought Jolly ranchers , Nerds and gobstoppers :rofl: cost £14


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

YaY..I'm 10 weeks today:wohoo:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey congratulations xx


----------



## camishantel

so tired just want to crawl back in bed/// at least I am off work tomorrow so I can sleep some.... my sinusus have been going crazy still .. So BF and I have not had another talk about anything but he is acting better and like he might be coming around a little bit....


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> YaY..I'm 10 weeks today:wohoo:

me too!!!! :happydance:

2 more weeks til my next scan!


----------



## Jaymes

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So, i'm having some issues with A. my own emotional self and B. my husband's sister.
> 
> She has been a little distant since we said we were having a baby, and DH asked her point blank today if she was excited at all about being an aunt, and all she said was "of course" and then quickly said she had to go.... sooo, it was kinda nonchalant and very ambiguous. Kinda upsets me!
> 
> I always grew up with a large family involvement and I guess that's what i've always wanted with my kids, and I know that DH's military moving is gonna damper that but i'd like to do everything possible to make everyone as close to my kids as possible and it just seems that she's not very excited about it. I feel like she has reservations or opinions that she isn't telling us...
> 
> She may just not be emotionally mature enough for any of this. She's currently 19 and spending a lot of time caring only about herself and her college life.... but... this is her family? But... i guess it is what it is. Also i'm an only child so I guess I just don't understand sibling relationships that much.
> 
> Also, i'm just being emotional, but it doesn't stop me from feeling these things.

Maybe there is more to it that no-one else knows... Maybe she has baby envy. I bet she'll come around. Could you have a heart to heart and tell her how you are felling?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I feel sooo awful today. Had sharp pains in side of my head and when I stand up I feel like I'm going to faint. Urghhh.
Also feel pretty sicky but that's probably thanks to feeling faint.

2 sleeps until scan and I couldn't be more terrified.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Jaymes said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So, i'm having some issues with A. my own emotional self and B. my husband's sister.
> 
> She has been a little distant since we said we were having a baby, and DH asked her point blank today if she was excited at all about being an aunt, and all she said was "of course" and then quickly said she had to go.... sooo, it was kinda nonchalant and very ambiguous. Kinda upsets me!
> 
> I always grew up with a large family involvement and I guess that's what i've always wanted with my kids, and I know that DH's military moving is gonna damper that but i'd like to do everything possible to make everyone as close to my kids as possible and it just seems that she's not very excited about it. I feel like she has reservations or opinions that she isn't telling us...
> 
> She may just not be emotionally mature enough for any of this. She's currently 19 and spending a lot of time caring only about herself and her college life.... but... this is her family? But... i guess it is what it is. Also i'm an only child so I guess I just don't understand sibling relationships that much.
> 
> Also, i'm just being emotional, but it doesn't stop me from feeling these things.
> 
> Maybe there is more to it that no-one else knows... Maybe she has baby envy. I bet she'll come around. Could you have a heart to heart and tell her how you are felling?Click to expand...

She does tend to keep her real feelings to herself a lot. I wish she wouldn't. No one ever really knows how she feels, but I kinda get the feeling that she wants everything to be about her right now. She wants the In Laws (her parents) to only care about taking care of her while she's in college, instead of being distracted by grandbaby. 

I think that could be it, since she has displayed moments like that in the past. When DH and i were really struggling to get by his parents helped us and then his sister said something to us about "Well, mom and dad just feel like you've had your time, and now they want to focus on helping me, like they've helped you. They just think it's not fair to me." she was using her parents as a scapegoat to say her own feelings. Because we asked his parents about that specifically and they said no, that DH and her were their kids and they needed to help both whenever possible. 

But DH says i'm paranoid too, so I could be making it all up! :dohh: it's so confusing when feelings are open and communicated well.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

there are lots of scans this week !! good luck girls xxx


----------



## caro103

Yeah loads this week, good luck everyone! lots of lovely baby pics coming up :D

3more sleeps for me, SCARY! :wacko: x


----------



## AreIn83

I'm having quite a bit of high back pain today, like in my kidneys on both sides. It's not like miscarriage low pain. Very strange and pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## smeej

Hey ladies 

Good luck to All those with Scans this week!!

I don't have mine until a week on Thursday - time is going to DRAAAAAAAAAGGGGGG!

I'm so excited, yet so scared!!

xx


----------



## JazzyCat

AreIn83 said:


> I'm having quite a bit of high back pain today, like in my kidneys on both sides. It's not like miscarriage low pain. Very strange and pretty uncomfortable.

Sorry to hear this, I hope you feel better soon. I get strange pulling pains at night when I toss and turn, figure it's normal, but still no fun!

I'm happy to be officially 11 weeks today! Advanced past the prune stage!! Two more weeks til my next scan, and then we'll consider telling more people!! As of now we have told my sister who is due one week after me, a few professors at school so they know I'm not bored to tears, I'm just sleepy from baby making, and a few of our closest friends. Waiting to tell parents, grandparents, other siblings, general friends until after next scan at 13 weeks!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> YaY..I'm 10 weeks today:wohoo:
> 
> me too!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 2 more weeks til my next scan!Click to expand...

My next scan is in 2 weeks as well..lol:haha:


----------



## lousielou

I don't know when my scan is yet - it's driving me mad!! Though I should be grateful - I didn't think I was going to be able to have one :)


----------



## lousielou

Yeeha! Also 10 weeks today - a quarter of the way though!! Oh my!


----------



## chocojen

congrats on the 10 weeks to lots of yuou, I get my prune tomorrow! Cant wait til we start getting some 12 weeks scans on here. We are a quater of our way through now girls!


----------



## caro103

1/4 of the way :shock: its quite scary really! I'm still having trouble imagining theres actually a baby in there and yet its over a 1/4 of the way ready! hehe. Though puked again last night for the first time in a few weeks, just bubbas way of reminding me its still there! lol


----------



## P.L.D

Hello everybody!!! im due on april 16th :thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

and soon we will all be getting proper bumps to remind us!!!
decided to add the sweetpeas logo to my signature today the mc risk drops massively after 8 weeks so i am starting to feel more like its gonna actually happen now, just hope i am not jinxing anything before the scan!!


----------



## caro103

Welcome and congrats PLD!

choco I'm sure your not jinxing anything, I had it on mine the minute it was made, hehe! xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Welcome P.L.D. and Congrats!


----------



## JazzyCat

caro103 said:


> Welcome and congrats PLD!
> 
> choco I'm sure your not jinxing anything, I had it on mine the minute it was made, hehe! xx

Me too caro, love the logo!!! Had to have it right away, maybe it's good luck?! Let's think of it that way! Happy to have a little lime finally!!


----------



## caro103

Aww congrats on the lime Jazzy! something v cute about the little lime! and yep lets think of the logo as good luck :D xx


----------



## SazzleR

lousielou said:


> I don't know when my scan is yet - it's driving me mad!! Though I should be grateful - I didn't think I was going to be able to have one :)

Me neither! And it's also driving me mad! Madly checking the post when I get in from work everyday. MW sent referral last Thursday & she said to wait 2 weeks & if I hadn't heard to ring up. But I'll be 12 weeks by then & if I then have to wait for them to fit me in I could be like 14 weeks by the time I get to see the bean. I'm just so desperate to know everything is ok. Half of me is utterly convinced nothing will be there when we go! x


----------



## JakesMummy

Does that mean I am currently in the prune stage?! Yummy (!)

My scan is 2 weeks today....time ...... is ....... draaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggging!!


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! Got back from a few days at my mom's house. Housesitting was fun but I'm happy to be home. I got to spend some time laying around and vegging out on tv. 
Cami- I'm so sorry to hear about the drama. DF and I fight a lot these days so I'm hoping it's just cold feet and hormones! 
Congrats to all the ladies moving up a week!!! 
June already? Woah!
I get my next scan on Friday! I'm so excited to see how much peanut has grown in the last few weeks! And I'm excited that I'll finally make the announcement official.


----------



## MissFox

OH And as far as preggie pops- I get the drops (all they have at the local natural food store) and put them into a bottle of cold water. After it melts away I have the flavored water to help me get it down- and it helps with nausea. I've found that the preggy pops only work while they're in my mouth- and they taste SOO GOOD!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> Does that mean I am currently in the prune stage?! Yummy (!)
> 
> My scan is 2 weeks today....time ...... is ....... draaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggging!!

me too!!!!! 12 wks to the day! 

came home today on fmla, tired of trying to hold back sick while at work. was just too much. 

hopefully the ginger ale continues to work. will be buying some jolly ranchers as i'd really rather not use meds if i don't have to. so far so good


----------



## MissFox

Dana- my doc gave me a perscription for some antinausea thing. I never even went to pick it up. I really didn't feel I was "bad enough" to be taking it. If I can't make it through the nausea how am I going to make it though sleepless nights and labor?
(not hating on those who do take meds, it's my personal decision to not take them- but I would if I was truly having a problem eating/drinking and could potential harm bubs)


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Dana- my doc gave me a perscription for some antinausea thing. I never even went to pick it up. I really didn't feel I was "bad enough" to be taking it. If I can't make it through the nausea how am I going to make it though sleepless nights and labor?
> (not hating on those who do take meds, it's my personal decision to not take them- but I would if I was truly having a problem eating/drinking and could potential harm bubs)

i feel the same way. unless i'm getting sick multiple times a day where i feel baby's in harm i'll go on something. otherwise i'm going to keep finding "natural" ways to ease the nausea.

i have no clue how i'm going to get thru the sleepless nights and going to work, ick. however, labor i will be on lots and lots of drugs LOL


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

12 weeks today!!!!!

I need to set my ticker for GMT


----------



## DanaBump

Pinksnowball said:


> 12 weeks today!!!!!
> 
> I need to set my ticker for GMT

yay for 2nd trimester next week!!


----------



## caRISSasBump

hello :) Just wanted to pop my head in


----------



## jollymum

Hi everyone! just found this thread so thought I'd join you - I'm due April 14th! Its great to see so many due around the same time! xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I'm a plum !!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hiya! Congrats and welcome! X

1 more sleep until scan. I'm going to be a mess for the next 30ish hours. Eeeeek!


----------



## chocojen

congrats pink snowball!!! wow the first of us to 12 weeks already.
Welcome jollymum, glad you found us!
I like the thought that the logo is good luck, much better than how I had been thinking. 

As for the nausea which I thought had settled.....it is back with a bang this morning. Think I am really changing shape now as well. People at work have heard that someone is pregnant and they are trying to guess who!!! I had to choose my clothes really carefully this moorning when going out for post night breakfast with my team! I am fairly sure it shows now but noone said anything so they obviously think I am just putting on weight!! I am off for 2 weeks now though and then have my scan on my first day back so will finally be able to tell everyone.

Off to bed for a few hours now, have a good day everyone


----------



## chocojen

ps got my prune!!!!


----------



## smeej

jollymum said:


> Hi everyone! just found this thread so thought I'd join you - I'm due April 14th! Its great to see so many due around the same time! xxx

I'm due April 14th too!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## lousielou

Sazzle - are you having a nuchal translucency scan? You have to get that done between 11 - 13+6. That's why I'm getting stressed - if my dates are out (I think I'm further along than the EDD based on my LMP) then I might miss the window where they can take the measurement. It's annoying, huh? I saw my MW last week. I've been disappointed when I've checked through the post every day since she was here!! :)


----------



## lousielou

Oooh, I'm a prune too :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Welcome PLD and Jollymum!

Cariss, I haven't seen you in awhile! How are things going with you and bump?

Yay Pink and Choco!!!! It is very cool to move on to the next week and get a different fruit! Just wish there was something better than a prune for the 10th week!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

hey!!!

just got back from my scan, don't know how much ultrasound has moved on in the last 4 years but WOW the detail was amazing! Hands and feet and a VERY active baby, no wonder i thought i could feel movement, they were kicking like crazy.
Just one bean for me, thought its def not a bean now a proper baby shape!!

So excited and chuffed its all ok :D


----------



## Tasha360

Great news abz. Do we get to see pics? i love seeing everyones scan piccies.

Welcome to the new ladies, ill add you at some point today just feeding my daughter atm so typng with one hand.

Congrats on 12 weeks pinksnowball, great isnt it a big milestone 

xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

havent unpacked the scanner yet but gonna take a pic on my phone ina bit, frantically tidying up before the plumber arrives! lol


----------



## Tasha360

lmao u sound like me x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

It's so blurred! rubbish camera phone, will def be unpacking scanner tonight:thumbup: and i'm now 12+3, new due date of 2nd april! I'm gonna be a really early one of us april girlies!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## chocojen

2ndtimeAbz said:


> It's so blurred! rubbish camera phone, will def be unpacking scanner tonight:thumbup: and i'm now 12+3, new due date of 2nd april! I'm gonna be a really early one of us april girlies!:happydance:

Yay our first 12 weeks scan!!!! Congrats Abz...looks like a baby!!! Its made me even more excitied.:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww lovely scan pic x


----------



## loopy82

Amazing scan pic 2ndtimeAbz! Hope mine's half as clear when it finally comes around.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> It's so blurred! rubbish camera phone, will def be unpacking scanner tonight:thumbup: and i'm now 12+3, new due date of 2nd april! I'm gonna be a really early one of us april girlies!:happydance:

what was your old due date? 

LOVE the pic!! So cute!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

2ndtime that is a awesome scan pic!! Baby is so cute!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

CaseyBaby718 said:


> 2ndtimeAbz said:
> 
> 
> It's so blurred! rubbish camera phone, will def be unpacking scanner tonight:thumbup: and i'm now 12+3, new due date of 2nd april! I'm gonna be a really early one of us april girlies!:happydance:
> 
> what was your old due date?
> 
> LOVE the pic!! So cute!Click to expand...

It was 5th April, so not too much of a difference!


----------



## MissFox

What a beautiful pic!
Congrats to the new fruits!
Cottleston- the anticipation must really be building now!


----------



## kierley

love the scan pic looks really clear. hope everyone is well today. I saw jellybean for the first time today on a portable scanner at my consultant visit. It wasnt that clear but to just see the heartbeat was amazing for me and made it all seem real. before today I was worried as Id not had any symptoms like m/s so I was thrilled to see the h/b. I have my dating scan on friday cant wait. :happydance:


----------



## camishantel

:sex: 2 days in a row = spotting :wacko: scan on friday... :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies quick question...anyone else experiencing a lot of back pain. My back is killing me! Has been for the past few days and I am some what crampy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> :sex: 2 days in a row = spotting :wacko: scan on friday... :happydance:

Cami sounds like you and BF made up!! YAY. I am sure all is fine. Can't wait to see your next scan pic!


----------



## camishantel

ahhhh... reeds... sorry about the pain but could be from the one baby not making it... sorry to say it like that but that is the only thing I can think of


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks CAmi...I should have thought of that. I am just worried if its affecting the other baby...maybe I should call the dr


----------



## camishantel

if it is worrying you I would call the dr. the other baby was doing awesome at your last scan and if they thought it was going to affect the health of your baby I am sure they would have said something so try not to think that way


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Cami...your right. He said even if my body does absorb the baby that passed Baby A should be fine. And yes s/he had a great hb at the quickie scan. Thanks girl


----------



## camishantel

y w .... but trust I understand worry.. I am worried about the spotting even though I know that we :sex: the last 2 days and it just started this morning and I have no pain.. I just hate seeing blood


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can so understand that! I would freak if I was spotting...even if I knew it was from dtd. I am so anxious about everything. I so wish I could just enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I can't describe the feeling of relief knowing i'm into 2nd trimester. Even the girls that aren't conciously worrying, believe me it will make you feel so much better and even feel excited about whats coming!


----------



## bernina

*Reedsgirl*, I had a killer backache most of last week, enough pain for the dr to ask me to come in for a check up. All was fine and it was most likely just growing pains. But I would definitely say call your dr and then they can ask you some more questions (they asked me a ton!) and determine if an appt is needed. 

I did find that sleeping in the fetal position with my legs curled up real close to my chest was the only way I could find any relief.

Best of luck and I hope you get some relief soon!!


----------



## MissFox

Feeling like poo today. sour things aren't tasting sour but they help make me feel better. I swear- I feel bad every 3-4 days! Felt fine all weekend of laying around- but now that I have to do something I just feel horrible. I'm hoping it will pass in a little while.


----------



## lousielou

Abz, that picture is amazing - one of the best I've ever seen I think! :D

I puked this morning. Haven't been sick for the last 10 days - urgh :sick:


----------



## MissFox

lousie I seem to only puke once a week! I get really nauseated ever 3 days but I puked last thursday or at work and ten again today! UGH!


----------



## caro103

Abz, amazing pic! makes me so excited for scan on Thurs :D, not long now! arrrr, why does time slow down when you're nervous or excited about something!?

Sandi, give the Dr a ring if your worried hun, thats what their there for! sure its just stretching but no harm in asking.

MissFox, totally following you in ms, seems to have died down then wham I'm completely hit with the pukes! :wacko:

Hope everyones had good days xx


----------



## Buttons13

bernina said:


> *Reedsgirl*, I had a killer backache most of last week, enough pain for the dr to ask me to come in for a check up. All was fine and it was most likely just growing pains. But I would definitely say call your dr and then they can ask you some more questions (they asked me a ton!) and determine if an appt is needed.
> 
> I did find that sleeping in the fetal position with my legs curled up real close to my chest was the only way I could find any relief.
> 
> Best of luck and I hope you get some relief soon!!

Reeds - I've had pain in my back for the last few weeks as well but for me it's really low and seems to travel to my hips as well. I'm finding that sleeping on my side with a cushion between my knees seems to help. Not sure if you're experiencing a different kind of pain though.

I was referred to the EPU by my doc after talking to her about back pain and some brown discharge. We went for a scan yesterday and everything seems to be fine, we saw a little heartbeat which was just amazing. I'm just so jealous of all the girls who are nearing 12 weeks and having scans that are showing babies that really look like babies!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel really sick tonight :sick:
have done for the past few days really worse than i have done in a long time !

i think i just need a whole day asleep in bed i think :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

careful with that! I had 3 days just laying around and now I feel horrible. Sigh.


----------



## SazzleR

lousielou said:


> Sazzle - are you having a nuchal translucency scan? You have to get that done between 11 - 13+6. That's why I'm getting stressed - if my dates are out (I think I'm further along than the EDD based on my LMP) then I might miss the window where they can take the measurement. It's annoying, huh? I saw my MW last week. I've been disappointed when I've checked through the post every day since she was here!! :)

Well that's the plan yep. Think they've just started doing them as standard round here from what mw said. I'm hoping postie will deliver a nice letter later this week! x


----------



## MissMaternal

Cami - I just wanted to wish you happy 12 weeks for tomorrow!

I got my 12 week scan date through - it's on the 29th September! I cant wait...but i am also scared, i don't have good memories of scans after losing Freya :(

Hope everyone and their sweetpeas are well xx


----------



## MissFox

There is so much DONT DRINK THESE things happening. All I want is my lavender chamomile tea. I asked my dr. and she said chamomile is safe. And all I'm finding is that lavender isn't safe if it's lavender oil- but the flowers (for tea) are ok. Anyways- I'm drinking a cup and it's making me feel better. I also added some lemon to it.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I miss nurofen!!
I have a migraine and I've had to turn the screen brightness so far down as the light makes my eyes feel like they're bursting.
Only thing that works for my migraines is 4 nurofen and White noise on my headphones. But nurofen is banned from pregnant ladies so I'm in bed and hopefully I will be able to sleep it off. :(


----------



## MissFox

I'm sorry to hear that Cottleston! Must be terrible!


----------



## loopy82

Seems to be the day to be sick! Today was the first time I actually bought anything up, wasn't expecting it either, wasn't pleasant :nope:


----------



## JakesMummy

Had my midwife booking in appointment - same midwife as the last 2 times, which was nice!! SHe took all my bloods, and what was meant to be a quick consultation ended up dragging as I asked " How are you?" and ended up getting her life-story about acting and now I kinda got myself in the position where I agreed to go watch her at a play she is acting in .. LOL!! Only I can get myself in these situations! 

She weighed me and I could not believe I haven't yet gained any weight since the last time I was pregnant..Huh? So where had this bloated tummy appeared from?!?

Can't believe I never even realised how close we are to 2nd trimester?!! Eeek!


----------



## caRISSasBump

dietrad said:


> Welcome PLD and Jollymum!
> 
> Cariss, I haven't seen you in awhile! How are things going with you and bump?
> 
> Yay Pink and Choco!!!! It is very cool to move on to the next week and get a different fruit! Just wish there was something better than a prune for the 10th week!

Hi, thanks- am doing good :) Am now 9 weeks with just 3 left till i can tell everyone- i hope they come fast! :)

Feeling fat this week, pants are tighter & i have been so thirsty!! Been tired this week too, maybe baby is having a growth spurt? :)

How are you going?! Sorry i've not been past the other thread.


----------



## camishantel

ok so spotting stopped right after my post this morning.... I have my 12 week scan on friday and can't wait....... yay


----------



## DanaBump

one of my friends loaned me her doppler so i got to hear baby's heartbeat tonight *beam* 184-190!!! the placenta sounds like a wind storm in there, lol

anyone who's on facebook it's recorded and will be up shortly if you want to listen!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

yay! I didn't know there was an april club already! I'm Due April,9 2011 :D yay


----------



## DanaBump

ugh, nevermind. it won't let me upload an audio file :(


----------



## MissFox

KICK FBs BUTT DANA! I WANNA HEAARRRR! hahaha. I'm getting excited to make the official FB announcement on friday.

Also, VERY happy to hear the spotting stopped cami.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> KICK FBs BUTT DANA! I WANNA HEAARRRR! hahaha. I'm getting excited to make the official FB announcement on friday.
> 
> Also, VERY happy to hear the spotting stopped cami.

my amazing dh managed to make it a video file so i got it uploaded! sooo cool to be able to do this at home whenever i want :cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

:thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

dana that sounds amazing, would love to hear our little bean but I am too much of a wimp having never had a scan, justt in case I cant find anything! Not long now though til we get to see it....only 2 weeks! Its going so slowly!!!
Slept really late this morning and woke up laying on my front, my pre-pregnancy sleeping posistion! I am paying for it now though with very sore boobs!!! LOL

Have a good day everyone, I am treating myself to a manicure later!


----------



## CrazyBird

Pinksnowball said:


> i feel really sick tonight :sick:
> have done for the past few days really worse than i have done in a long time !
> 
> i think i just need a whole day asleep in bed i think :rofl:

I'm the same, feeling so sick since Saturday and not able to go to work because it's so bad, the doctor gave me some tablets but i really don't want to take them. I thought the sickness was supposed to ease by 12 weeks?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Its scan day. OH is playing on his xbox and I'm soooo nervous. I was hoping he'd be better at distracting me this afternoon.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Waiting for good news when you get back Cottleston!


----------



## Tigerlilies

caRISSasBump said:


> Hi, thanks- am doing good :) Am now 9 weeks with just 3 left till i can tell everyone- i hope they come fast! :)
> 
> Feeling fat this week, pants are tighter & i have been so thirsty!! Been tired this week too, maybe baby is having a growth spurt? :)
> 
> How are you going?! Sorry i've not been past the other thread.

I feel on the fat bit!!! :dohh: Been tired too, restless nights, so I don't feel like cooking properly or going for walks so what can I expect! Week 9 and 10 I was getting more nausea which was great but that has tappered off so of course that has me parnoid and I have another week and a half til my next apt. I also can't wait for that 12th wk mark!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You know, ladies, I've been thinking a lot lately, and I think I should start getting to know you all and chatting with you. I think the number of conversation pages in the thread overwhelmed me at first, so I jumped in with the May Mommies. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow morning, so I'll know my due date for sure. I'm pretty sure it's May 2, but knowing my children and their history of not making it to their due dates, I'm bound to have a little April Sweet Pea. My daughter was 2 days early and my son was 12 days early, so even if this baby was only 2 days early, that'd put him/her with a birth date of April 30.

Anyway, I think I introduced myself once with an April 29 due date, because that's what some places were telling me before. Either way, I look forward to getting to know you all because I'm pretty sure this little one will want to be an April Sweet Pea.


----------



## gertrude

today is my 11w mark :)

2 weeks today is scan day :)


----------



## jessop27

hi i dont regularly post on here, i saw my midwife yesterday at 11+3 for booking in appointment :) have to call hospital tomorrow to make a scan appointment
Great news is she cant see any reason why i cant have my homebirth too :)


----------



## loopy82

Gertrude - My scan date is 2 weeks today too, can't wait! :happydance:

Brandicanucks - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, nice to see you on the thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hi: Brandi, I remember you from early posts. I bet you end up having a April baby!

Jess, very brave of you for the home birth! Would this be your first home birth?

Yay for 11wks Gertrude!


----------



## UkCath

gertrude said:


> today is my 11w mark :)
> 
> 2 weeks today is scan day :)

Me too! 11:20am on 6th Oct... Are you in the UK? 13 weeks seems a bit late doesn't it?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Usually 13 weeks is the later end of the nuchal scan, the one where they look for Down Syndrome. I wouldn't worry too much about the dates. It's another sweet opportunity to have a glimpse at your precious baby, right?


----------



## loopy82

UkCath said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> today is my 11w mark :)
> 
> 2 weeks today is scan day :)
> 
> Me too! 11:20am on 6th Oct... Are you in the UK? 13 weeks seems a bit late doesn't it?Click to expand...

Mine is 11:30am on the 6th, we'll be seeing our babies at almost exactly the same time!


----------



## camishantel

friday 1 pm is my 12 week scan.... almost threw up this morning.... and boobs keep getting more sore.. oooooowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my scan is tomorrow at 11.00 ! very nervous now!


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls, wow soo many scan this week how exciting. My turn Friday, suspense is killing me.
Nice to see you in here Brandi!
Im with you all on the feeling sick, been really bad this week. 
xx


----------



## peakydon

Hi everyone :flower: 

I've just had my scan and I'm very happy to say all is well with baby :happydance:

I've had quite a lot of bleeding and tbh was waiting for the inevitable or so I thought but baby is very well and wriggly. Seems the bleeding was caused because I have a low lying placenta so I think I'll have to have a bit of a googling on that one.

If it's ok could I have my due date moved to the 13th of April please Tasha.

Good luck to all the up coming scans sweetpeas. xx


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> dana that sounds amazing, would love to hear our little bean but I am too much of a wimp having never had a scan, justt in case I cant find anything! Not long now though til we get to see it....only 2 weeks! Its going so slowly!!!
> Slept really late this morning and woke up laying on my front, my pre-pregnancy sleeping posistion! I am paying for it now though with very sore boobs!!! LOL
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I am treating myself to a manicure later!

i've never had one like this before either. you have to push rather hard since the baby is so small and i have some fluff to get thru. ky jelly makes it easier and you need to focus on the side the baby's on. mine implanted on the right so you have to focus on the right and sort of angle it different ways too.

good luck!


----------



## jessop27

dietrad said:


> :hi: Brandi, I remember you from early posts. I bet you end up having a April baby!
> 
> Jess, very brave of you for the home birth! Would this be your first home birth?
> 
> Yay for 11wks Gertrude!

Yes hun this would be my first homebirth, its my 4 pregnancy but the husband has been persuaded to let me do it this time :)


----------



## lousielou

I'm hoping for a homebirth too jessop, but already and having issues with the MW - grr. I'm high risk due to previous c-section, very annoying!


----------



## MissFox

Cami so exciting! I'm going friday at 9 I think. CANT WAIT! It really is scan time! We're all getting ready to make the move to 2nd tri! I was really feel bad yesterday and just am not my peppy self today! I hope it's not a repeat of yesterday and that I can get some more food in me soon. I'm hoping that since so many of us are bad it's just going with getting worse before getting better!!!


----------



## Harleyy

Heyyy everyone :D 
Im Due in the 25th :D


----------



## chocojen

hey cottleson, hope it went well? fingers crossed for you.
good luck tomorrow snowball....will be thinking of you.

I was physically sick this morning for the first time, its only been nausea until today and I have to say I am not enjoting this new found pregnancy joy!!! also not loving the spots or greasy hair! 

saw my mum today and she said they are planning on giving us a couple of hundred pounds towards a pram for us! so nice of them.


----------



## caro103

Welcome Harlley! :D

Eeeek scan tomorrow at 9.30 :D, hope I manage to get some sleep tonight! just over 14 hours to go, not that I'm counting or anything :blush:

Hope those that were feeling icky are now feeling a little better! I've noticed an improvement the last few days so long as I don't leave it to long to eat something :D xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I did end up going to the ER from my back ache as they started moving to the front and feeling like contractions, I also had started spotting. I got to the Er feeling sure that all was over...and they were so wonderful and very positive for me. Basicall what is going on is my body is trying to pass the twin. So far my other baby is strong and was bouncing aroung and had a hb of 170. The other sac is gone and they believe that was the spotting but I never passed in clots or anything but they were very honest with me and that could still yet come. I was also dehydrated which of course didn't help the sitaution. I am now on bedrest and will be seeing my regular dr on friday and we will go from there. I have been thinking after this scare that I may need to find a dr closer to home as my dr is a hour or so away and the er I went to had to call him to see what action he wanted to take and there was talk of taking my by ambulance to Cape to the hospital he is out of. Luckily he told them to go ahead and do my bloods and a u/s and we would go from there. I was so scared about the u/s I just knew there was no hb and I was in tears when the tech turned on the sound and we heard the hb. Now its just prayers and hope that my uterous calms down and this pregnancy will continue. Sorry for the long post ladies.


----------



## MissFox

Reeds I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. I'm really happy that they were positive with you! It probably is just the twin and I'm sure baby A is doing just fine. Already proved to be a trooper! I hope you feel better and friday brings good news.


----------



## bernina

:hugs: Reedsgirl

Sounds like you're in good hands and baby A is thriving!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, ladies. I have a pretty interesting topic. 

Has anyone heard of Orgasm Birth?? My friend was talking to me about it. It's about the husband and wife (or partner of any sorts) are together and the partner who ISNT having the baby stimulates the mommy-- and as the contractions progress i suppose the pain some how turns to pleasure, and then when the baby is being born and is birthed, the woman has a slow and long orgasm...

Another friend of mine said that it's extremely rare if it does work. But i was just wondering if any of you have heard about you and your thoughts. 

Seems a bit exciting but strange to me. I don't know if I could turn off my pain threshold and convert it to pleasure... probably wouldn't work for me. lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies sorry for the late update... I'm still without Internet so using 3G on my phone!

Scan went really well, they'd just got a new machine in so I had an extra couple of people in there checking out the gear!
It meant they took the usual pics, did the measurements, checked bloodflow (little red and blue dots in the placenta and bubs) and got to hear the heartbeat and have a HD scan too! 
Got a little kickboxer in there... Gonna be interesting when I start feeling movements!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cottles that is great news!


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston that is GREAT news! 
Casey that's interesting. I haven't heard of it... I don't think DF would be interested in trying though.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I haven't heard of that either but after already having experienced labor 3x already I have and it being all natural I think having a Orgasm is the last thing on my mind. But it may work for some.


----------



## kierley

hi ladies just trying to keep up to date with the thread. Its so lovely that the scans are all starting were nearing the second tri. dont know about you but Im preparing to tell other family members and friends.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did get a different due date at the er last nigtht. Its is april 12. I did change my ticker to it cause I like the thought of being closer to 2nd tri. LOL


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: I would too Reeds!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My dh is laughing at me cause I changed it...I said that's 5 days closer to holding my baby in my arms.


----------



## MissFox

That's what my response would have been! But DF would have been right there with me like "YOU MEAN THE BABY COMES SOONER?"
On an up note- we got back from his Dr appointment and he's having surgery on his shoulder in October to hopefully fix the rest of what's wrong! The Dr seems confident he can do it and DF is thrilled that he'll be able to go back to work before the baby comes (me too!!!!) and that he'll be recovered by then also!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is great news MissFox!!


----------



## luvmyangel

I saw a tv special on orgasm birth awhile back and thought it was crazy but to each there own to get through the pain, I guess you enjoy the experience more!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

HA HA! I love you guys' responses! 

My friend said that it's really rare if it works, so I don't think its a common practice. 

It would be interesting to talk to someone who did have it work for them though. To see how they went about it. It's just a neat idea... but as an actual option for my labor.... i don't think so. Though i'm sure if I really wanted it DH would not detest.


----------



## JakesMummy

OK I am a relative newbie on here, and was wondering.....

When you subscribe to a thread i.e) this one, I usually go to last page and find where I was last time I logged on and read from there, but if it is busy, it can take me a while to find it.

So, is there a quicker way of finding my last written post and going from there? Hope I make sense, and I am probably being dim here....!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't figure out a easier way if there is...it always takes me to the most current post as well instead of where I left off. Is that what you mean Jakesmummy?


----------



## JakesMummy

Reeds - Sorry you are going through this - must be both physically and emotionally tough..I am thinking of you, hun.

Cottleston - Congrats on the great scan!!

sorry if I missed anyone elses scan .. I am whizzing by and it is too late at night..on the plus side no MS for 2/3 weeks now and headaches calming down, but talk about TEENAGE SKIN!!!! URGH!


----------



## JakesMummy

Yes, that is what i meant! Glad you understood me!! It is just bugging me and I keep looking but can't find the answer!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks hun. If you do let me know cause I would love to be able to just pick up where I left off rather than spend 10 minutes looking for it. LOL


----------



## MissFox

I usually go back through the pages and use the time at the top of the post at the top of the page. When you log in/ open bnb it tells you when your last visit was and you can use that time to reference the posts... if you're gone for days you can skip back pages and use the time as a rough reference. but that's all I got- I wish it took me to my last post or the last post from the last time I opened the page.


----------



## DanaBump

i have a much easier way of finding the last post. i save it as a favorite every time and delete the old, LOL


----------



## CottlestonPie

If you click on the little arrow triangle thing that's in front of the thread name it takes you to your last viewed post x


----------



## MissFox

AWESOME COTTLESTON! Thanks!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congrats on your scan cottles xx

I have my scan today and I'm
Very scared!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks Hun.... Good luck xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm back at the hospital. My veins are rubbish so they couldn't take all the blood they needed yesterday. My boss kicked up a fuss about extra time off so I've been here since 8am to try and get into work on time. It won't happen but at least I can say I tried.

Anyone elses managers being incredibly unsupportive? I get no extra breaks when I hit a wall of exhaustion at 3pm, I get tuts and huffing when I mention appointments... I'm tempted to get signed off just because it's getting to me so much. I feel like I'm not allowed to actually be pregnant. I'm being punished for her not employing enough people to do the work. Hmph.


----------



## chocojen

Hey guys,

Cottleson congratulations so pleased the scan went well,

MissFox congrats on hitting 12 weeks, such a big milestone

Reeds what a horrible couple of days so pleased everything is ok

Jakesmomy just click on first unread top left side once you have opened the thread!

I am off to get my haircut this morning and then am gonna spend a day at home, its chucking down with rain quite horrible! Managing to eat brekkie this morning though!


----------



## gertrude

loopy82 said:


> UkCath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> today is my 11w mark :)
> 
> 2 weeks today is scan day :)
> 
> Me too! 11:20am on 6th Oct... Are you in the UK? 13 weeks seems a bit late doesn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is 11:30am on the 6th, we'll be seeing our babies at almost exactly the same time!Click to expand...

Yep in the UK too - tbh I can see why the NHS leave it to between 12 and 14 weeks so I don't really mind. Also my OH is away next week so it couldn't have been next week anyway.

At least there will be more to see if it's doing OK, and I have the following week off for annual leave so time to deal with it if it's not :)


----------



## chocojen

Oh forgot to say my mum has started knitting!!!! LOL so sweet but wish she had waited til after the scan on the 5th just to be sure, I still keep thinking maybe it is all in my imagination....not had any urine or blood tests done by dr or midwife and not seen or heard baby. I cant believe they just trust me that I am pregnant!!!


----------



## gertrude

chocojen said:


> Oh forgot to say my mum has started knitting!!!! LOL so sweet but wish she had waited til after the scan on the 5th just to be sure, I still keep thinking maybe it is all in my imagination....not had any urine or blood tests done by dr or midwife and not seen or heard baby. I cant believe they just trust me that I am pregnant!!!

I know that feeling! It's feel so weird doesn't it! Ah well, will find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hi everyone hope that we are all ok

Sickness hit for me at 10 weeks (thought i had been lucky & got away with it) i have been sick about 5 x since then, but i have the nausea feeling all day that i cant shift. I have bought the travel sickness bands but they dont work for me.

I have my 12 week scan & nuchal scan today, which im looking forward to & my 6 year old is really excited. I shall be buying essential bits as of tomorrow *also hoping i get put forward a few days as well* LOL.


----------



## Tasha360

Great news on the scan cottleston!!

Good luck today pinksnowball

Hope your doing ok reeds and getting lots of rest. :hugs: will update you edd on the list in a while.

Is there someone else that wanted their edd changed? ive looked through the posts and cant find it :wacko:

Im feeling supertired and moody today lol, duno whats wrong with me. My oh is doing my head in too, hes not helping me with the kids at all. I just wanted an early night last and as soon as my head hit the pillow my daughter woke. I then had to sit up and feed her etc whilst he was downstairs playing bloody ps3 :grr:

sorry for the ramble girls, just had to get it out lol

xxx


----------



## pinkmonki

Hello ladies,

Do you mind if I join you all? 

My name is Zoe, I'm 29 and mum to DS aged 5 and currently 10+5 with splodge due April 16th. 

I only just found this site, and so far it seems much friendlier than another that I joined where I'm largely ignored :growlmad:

Umm.. what else to say? :blush: I'm engaged and was planning my wedding for May '11 but we've decided to postpone 'til I can fit into a fabulous dress again! I'm a qualified nurse. Wow.. This is hard! Umm.. I had a planned home birth with DS and am planning to do the same this time. I also breastfed until DS was around 1. And I really can't think of anything else to say lol!

Zoe 10+5


----------



## Tasha360

Of course hun. Always nice to see a new face. Ill add you to the list when i update later on xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hey,

Tasha, my new due date is the 2nd, but don't know if its been changed or not.

Had a very frustrating day y'day. In work as normal and then around 10am I started greying out, I neer actually fainted but the room kept spinning and I ended up lying on some cushions on the staff room floor (good job we sell soft furnishings!) for 3 hours waiting for it to go away with my lovely deputy making me cups of awfully sweet tea and bringing me food and lucozade. My DH came to get me after lunch and we went to the Drs but my blood pressure is fine and i'd eaten and drank and they couldn't see anything obvious!!
off work today as a precaution and am still feeling a little woozy - been taking iron as well so we'll see if that helps.

Hope they don't find anything too serious, it's so frustrating as i feel fine everywhere else just my head is on its own planet! argh!
Oh great I'm feeling dizzy again, grr.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

on a more friendly note, hey pink monki, where are u from in north wales? I grew up in RHYL!!


----------



## Tasha360

yeah ive changed you Abz. Im sure there was someone else and ive been through the posts twice and cant see it, just being blind im sure lol xx


----------



## gertrude

I keep having little dizzy spells - not often, maybe one this morning and a couple last night - they pass quickly enough but are a bit weird

hope everything is ok!


----------



## chocojen

welcome pink monki

just had my haircut and my hairdresser asked me what i was doing differently as my hair seems so healthy!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

i kept waiting for mine to pass so i could get back to work, but in the end i just had to give up and go home! Hopefully i'll be feeling better by tomorrow as I've got my area manager visiting, fun!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I lost loads of hair after having my DD but then they found out i had a thyroid problem so hopefull yit wont be as bad this time!


----------



## gertrude

apparantly you don't shed hair whilst pregnant like you do normally, so after giving birth you notice LOTS of hair falling out - it isn't, it's just playing catch up :)

hence hair looking fantastic whilst pregnant too :)


----------



## CrazyBird

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm back at the hospital. My veins are rubbish so they couldn't take all the blood they needed yesterday. My boss kicked up a fuss about extra time off so I've been here since 8am to try and get into work on time. It won't happen but at least I can say I tried.
> 
> Anyone elses managers being incredibly unsupportive? I get no extra breaks when I hit a wall of exhaustion at 3pm, I get tuts and huffing when I mention appointments... I'm tempted to get signed off just because it's getting to me so much. I feel like I'm not allowed to actually be pregnant. I'm being punished for her not employing enough people to do the work. Hmph.

That is shocking how you are being treated, they can't discriminate against you because your pregnant, if i was you i would go to the doctors and get signed off for a couple of weeks. I've been off work the last few days and my manager has been so supportive, probably helps that she has been pregnant before. I would imagine it would be horrible if she wasn't supportive as i don't want to be feeling so sick and taking time off but you need to think of yourself and bubs. Congrats on the scan, so exciting, hope mine is the same next week.

I keep worrying that all my tossing and turning in bed is not good for baby.
TMI but is anyone else still getting discharge? Mine kind of went away but this morning i leaked some milky stuff, sorry for tmi.


----------



## pinkmonki

2ndtimeAbz said:


> on a more friendly note, hey pink monki, where are u from in north wales? I grew up in RHYL!!

I'm not too far from Rhyl. I'm in Higher Kinnerton so just on the border.

Thank you for the welcome ladies :)


----------



## lousielou

Yay! Scan appointment has come though - seeing the consultant at the same time (boo!) on the 7th :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

welcome Zoe xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Well i had my scan!

NT measured 1.3mm so that was good (anything over 2.5mm is high risk)

they didnt give me a photo though :cry: he basically just said that the quality was rubbish because i was too fat :grr:

had my bloods taken for the combined screening (took 5 attempts!!!!!) hopefully get the results monday!

ooh and i have been put a day ahead so new edd is now the 4th April (can u change please tasha xx)

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## camishantel

awww sorry hun... my scan is tomorrow and hopefully I get a photo I didn't get one last friday... honestly think they were just so busy they forgot plus I couldn't see baby anyway..


----------



## Tasha360

aww that sucks that you didnt get a photo, im big but have always managed to get good photos, i think ur doc was out of order. ill change ur date later hun gotta go and pick lil man up from pre school now. oh and love the facebook status xxx


----------



## DanaBump

Pinksnowball said:


> Well i had my scan!
> 
> NT measured 1.3mm so that was good (anything over 2.5mm is high risk)
> 
> they didnt give me a photo though :cry: he basically just said that the quality was rubbish because i was too fat :grr:
> 
> had my bloods taken for the combined screening (took 5 attempts!!!!!) hopefully get the results monday!
> 
> ooh and i have been put a day ahead so new edd is now the 4th April (can u change please tasha xx)
> 
> hope everyone else is well xx

that's a bunch of hogwash! i'm no small girl and my pictures were crystal clear! maybe he was just a sucky tech who couldn't get a good picture.
shame on him!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry you didn't get a picture!!! Not ok! I would have demanded one. (I'm also in the "don't mess with my prego hormones" stage... always). 
I'm excited for tomorrow. woohooo!
Hi Pink!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhhh had migraine at work in brightly lit call centre. Standing up makes me nearly faint. Have spent most of the afternoon with my palms pressing on my eyes to relieve pressure and keep out light, and with my iPhone playing sweet White noise into my ears. I'm useless on the phones but can't go home. Short staffed. Wish I could afford to leave this place.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Snowball, I'm glad baby is doing well but completely agree with Dana, that's crap about the picture, the tech is obvious an ass!

Good luck with your scan today Caro!

Good luck tomorrow on your's Cami!

Welcome Pinkmonkey!

Reedsgirl, I hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Scan went well was put ahead 1 day everything looked fine she said baby was very active etc. Had my bloods done as well for the downs test so hopefully it will come back fine & i wont get a scare like i did with my son

20 week scan booked for 21st April - so 8 weeks away, feels like ages, then we get to find out if it is a boy or a girl

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/IMG00230-20100923-1535.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/chelseaharvey/IMG00232-20100923-1536.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston I wish you could leave that place too!! It's too much! I would have had to quit my job if they weren't so understanding! Which is no good because DF is on disability right now (trying to get his SSI figure out for his shoulder). I'm just lucky that my busy season for work is picking up so more hours and LOTS more money- gotta try to save as much as I can and hopefully get a house before peanut is born.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Sorry you didn't get a picture!!! Not ok! I would have demanded one. (I'm also in the "don't mess with my prego hormones" stage... always).
> I'm excited for tomorrow. woohooo!
> Hi Pink!

ohhhhhhhh me to!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: :haha:

I also think it's bull Snowball-- I think that first, they should not have commented on your weight being the reason they can't get a good picture. That's not how those things work. Second, it's unprofessional.... he/she isn't your nutritionist, so they have no right!! But that's just my high horse. I'd be sooo livid if I was treated like that. But then again, like I said before, i'm pretty bitchy lately. I'm ready to cut heads off left and right at the drop of a hat. lol


----------



## MissFox

I'm pretty bad. It's like "DONT LOOK AT ME THE WRONG WAY!" Poor DF. I'm either screaming or crying at him! I try to be good with him though- let loose on everyone else.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, looks like I am officially joining you. My ultrasound this morning went wonderfully. There's only one baby in there, and Speck has a strong heartbeat. The technician didn't tell me what the heartbeat was, but I did see it. Speck is also measuring in about a week ahead, placing me at 9 weeks. My May 2 due date has officially been moved to April 27, 2011.
 



Attached Files:







Speck 9w.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissFox

Wonderful Brandi!
What a great Speck you have!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Brandi!

Dietrad I am feeling better today. I see my dr on monday, I called this morning and couldn't get a friday appt like the er wanted but he said as long as I am not spotting anymore all should be fine. I am getting pretty bored at home. LOL. And I only have about 4 more weeks of work til I am done!! The new insurance kicks in on Oct 1 and I have no reason to work anymore!! YAY. 

Tosha I also had my dd moved to April 12 but you can leave it the 15th is may get moved again. LOL


----------



## smeej

hey all

Congrats on all the great Scan news - what a relief it must be for you!

Well, I'm 11 weeks today - another milestone! I go for my scan a week today when i should be exactly 12 weeks. I keep having really mixed dreams about it and waking up in cold sweats!

I am so excited and yet so scared at the same time.

I'm also having a sh*tty time at work - way to much pressure and struggling to cope :( I really wish i din't have to be here as i know it's not good for me or the bean!
xx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on 11 weeks smeej!


----------



## lauraaimee05

I also had my scan today, all went well and I have been put forward a day, so my edd is now 15th April! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Laura that is a beautiful scan pic!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sad Day-- I'm officially using a hair tie to get my loosest fitting jeans on. :cry: 

Ahh well, at least I have a little more time with the hair tie. But geez pre pregnancy these jeans were always falling off of me.... I hope i'm not gaining too much weight already (i don't weigh myself... personal preference.) I'll have to wait until the officially report for the Dr on the 4th.


Also-- wondering scans!!! :D


----------



## caro103

Congrats Chelsea, Laura and Pinksnowball on your scans! :D Sorry you didn't get a pic snowball :(, sounds rubbish!

Sorry your boss is rubbish casey...sounds so frustrating! Try and stand up for you rights! xx

Soooo.....what an exciting day me me!

All went amazingly at scan 

Bubs is measuring 12+2 or 57mm long, plus little legs! So I've been put forward to 12+2 and 5th April (please can you change date Tasha :)) it was quite chilled out and not moving that much until the sonographer poked it with the probe thingy, then put its arms behind its head like it was in a hammock! hehe. For that reason I reckon boy! hehe. After that it started squirming and bobbing around, AMAZING and so so exciting! still felt very surreal that its inside me moving around and I feel nothing! lol, so anyways some pics....xxx
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasounds 12 wks 1.png
File size: 243.3 KB
Views: 14









Ultrasounds 12 wks 2.png
File size: 237.4 KB
Views: 16









Ultrasounds 12 wks 3.png
File size: 244.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MissFox

Beautiful scans!
Casey- I'm sure you're doing fine. Some women gain more than others. I've been weighed (and will be again tomorrow probably, if not the 1st) and last time it said I had lost 2lbs while not being able to fit into my pants! There is probably some extra bloat and if not- I'm sure you're fine. I was panicing about this this morning!! My tummy has erupted in stretch marks!


----------



## chocojen

all these scan pictures are making me look forward to it even more...12 days to go!


----------



## loopy82

Just heard baby's hb on the doppler! So excited, was really lovely too. The doppler's got two headphone ports so me and my OH got to hear it at the same time :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have appointment with consultant next thursday, i think im gonna moan to him about today and see if i can get another scan :)


----------



## Tasha360

great scan pics everyone.I have mine tomorrow at 3.50 so ill pobably update tomorrow night.
I think ive updated all the dates just let me know if ive missed anyone etc.

Off to watch a film now, then bed night girls xxx


----------



## chocojen

loopy so pleased for you! i am too scared to give one a go until i have seen there is something there! 
so tired today but not sleeping well at night so want to go to bed really late to try and sleep better!
just watched the first in the new series of spooks, I love that programme, it is sooooooo good!


----------



## CottlestonPie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v169/KJ2703/bdfc0d44.jpg

Finally found a way to get it online with just 3G!
I love the lil hands!

I'm really sorry if it's huge I have no idea how to resize without full Internet access to the site it's hosted on :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All beautiful ultrasounds and babies, ladies!! I look forward to getting to know you all and knowing your babies!


----------



## MissFox

lovely cottleston!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Omg you are kidding about hair not falling out?! Mine malts like mad when pregnant - always has done!!! I have a Dyson with the spinny things at the front - they collect so much and the plugholes..god, awful!! DH always moans about it!! Yet after I delivered, my hair got thicker again..seems i work in reverse LOL Anyone notice..erm..extra hair anywhere? All of a sudden, i have a few hairs on my belly ..argh1!!! I used to have them before Jake, then pregnancy got rid, but now they are back again? They are light and hardly noticeable but still!!! I am meant to feel all woman yet I feel more like a man : DD


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahhh can't believe how many scans there were today! So happy for every one of you : ) Makes me look forward to it even more! So amazing how technology nowadays can get amazing pics..In my sons 11 week one, we could see the toes individually etc...so amazing! T-minus 11 days til my scan!


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> loopy so pleased for you! i am too scared to give one a go until i have seen there is something there!
> so tired today but not sleeping well at night so want to go to bed really late to try and sleep better!
> just watched the first in the new series of spooks, I love that programme, it is sooooooo good!

Thanks, don't blame you for not wanting to try it, it's taken a week to find it and was beginning to get worried! 

Can't believe I'm up at 4am eating crackers and drinking ginger ale. Will be so glad to see the back of m/s.


----------



## petitpas

Ah well, my froggy didn't make it. Just had a D&C.


----------



## DanaBump

loopy82 said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> loopy so pleased for you! i am too scared to give one a go until i have seen there is something there!
> so tired today but not sleeping well at night so want to go to bed really late to try and sleep better!
> just watched the first in the new series of spooks, I love that programme, it is sooooooo good!
> 
> Thanks, don't blame you for not wanting to try it, it's taken a week to find it and was beginning to get worried!
> 
> Can't believe I'm up at 4am eating crackers and drinking ginger ale. Will be so glad to see the back of m/s.Click to expand...

maybe because i didn't try until 10 weeks is why i had good luck finding something? i for some reason have it in my head that even tho i just heard it, it's really not in there and i was just hearing my own heart (tho 184 would be awfully fast for my heart, lol). i think i'm in denial i'm pregnant. doesn't feel real.


----------



## lousielou

petitpas said:


> Ah well, my froggy didn't make it. Just had a D&C.

:hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. Look after yourself xx


----------



## chocojen

petitpas sprry to hear your sad news

cottleson so pleased you got a picture sorted

AFMhad tummy ache when i woke up, hoping its just cos i have been a bit constipated! Boobs seem to have settled now and not sore anymore. This morning feeling really nauseous, couldnt finish breakfast and the taste of my moning coffee made me gag!

Thinking of taking to internet shopping as every time i step in sainsburys i start feeling really sick.


----------



## caro103

petitpas hun, I am so so sorry :cry: :hugs:, take care of yourself babe. Hope you're back soon when your ready with a sticky bean :( xxx


----------



## Tasha360

so sorry petitpas xxx


----------



## kierley

sorry to hear your news petis hugs to you.

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had scans the pics are amazing so clear must admit I welled up looking at them (hormones lol) I have my scan today at 12.40 and Im so nervous but have my fingers crossed.

Tash good luck for your scan today and any other ladies that are having theirs :hugs:


----------



## camerashy

hi girls havent been on in a while but wanted to share my scan i got yesterday also :):happydance: makes it all so real now :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00715.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC00713.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CrazyBird

So sorry Petipas, take care of yourself xx

Lovely scan pics ladies, 4 more days till mine, quite scared though, hope the little sausage is ok. Dp and i call ours a sausage for some strange reason lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

saudage love it !! lol

ours is JT (jelly tot)


----------



## camishantel

3 hours 45 min till scan... so nervous.....
lovely scans ladies hope to have a nice clear picture to add here in a little while


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just listened to baby got it for a while but heard lots and lots of movements ! <3


----------



## bernina

I'm so sorry Petipas :hugs:


Congratulations on all the lovely scans!!

So have we figured it out, what marks the second trimester? Is it the end of week 12 (as you are going into week 13) or is it the end of week 13 (going into week 14)?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

officially its 13 weeks 3 days x


----------



## bernina

Thanks Pinksnowball! I also found this site which is pretty cool:

https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html

*The three basic ways to calculate trimesters *

There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by: Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method. I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women. 

*Development:*
This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.

*Gestation:*
With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.

*Conception:*
This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

happy 12 weeks bernina xx


----------



## bernina

Thanks!!! Plum today, seems like just yesterday I was a prune! Glad to have that stage behind me :)


----------



## lousielou

Bah, I'm still a prune damn it! Not long now though - what culinary delight is next?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Pepitas I am so sorry for your loss hun. xxx


----------



## bernina

*lousielou *a cute small lime is next!! Much better than prune!


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, the prune is about as unappealing as you could get!

Anyone up to anything nice this weekend? :)


----------



## bernina

Shopping for new clothes! I'm busting out of most of my jeans. Think it's mostly bloat but since it doesn't seem to be going away, figure I might as well give in and be comfy.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm gonna be buying a pair of maternity jeans and work trousers this weekend. Promised myself I'd wait til after the scan so now I'm ready to treat myself :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Been wondering, and I know it might be a stupid question... but this being my first time pregnant, I have many of them. 

So, i'm a chubby girl... mostly curvy but i have a bit of a gut. Am I going to "look" pregnant?? Even if I have belly fat, will the bump still come? or will it look distorted some how because my belly is already there.... or will my belly even out, and my bump look normal. 

I don't know why i'm so worried about this.... but it is getting to me.


----------



## jessop27

Petipas so sorry for your loss xxx

Wow loving all these scan pics they are great!
i got my scan appointment today so excited, its on tuesday afternoon :)


----------



## caro103

evening ladies :D hope alls well!

casey I don't know for sure as never been preggers before but I reckon eventually you'll have a 'normal' bump it just might take a bit longer to be clearly baby, and to fill out completely, whereas skinny women pop out earlier :shrug:

Think i'm going to be inbetween, not skinny but not got a big tummy either! so far seem to have a tiny mound over my pelvis and my normal blubber on top by my belly button :rofl:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Been wondering, and I know it might be a stupid question... but this being my first time pregnant, I have many of them.
> 
> So, i'm a chubby girl... mostly curvy but i have a bit of a gut. Am I going to "look" pregnant?? Even if I have belly fat, will the bump still come? or will it look distorted some how because my belly is already there.... or will my belly even out, and my bump look normal.
> 
> I don't know why i'm so worried about this.... but it is getting to me.

I was bigger with my first and i didnt really show until i was about 6 months and then my belly was hard...I now weigh almost 50lbs less than i did when i got pregnant with her so im hoping to get a little bump sooner..lol :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Been wondering, and I know it might be a stupid question... but this being my first time pregnant, I have many of them.
> 
> So, i'm a chubby girl... mostly curvy but i have a bit of a gut. Am I going to "look" pregnant?? Even if I have belly fat, will the bump still come? or will it look distorted some how because my belly is already there.... or will my belly even out, and my bump look normal.
> 
> I don't know why i'm so worried about this.... but it is getting to me.
> 
> I was bigger with my first and i didnt really show until i was about 6 months and then my belly was hard...I now weigh almost 50lbs less than i did when i got pregnant with her so im hoping to get a little bump sooner..lol :haha:Click to expand...

Awwww...poo... :nope: I dun wanna wait until 6 months.


----------



## luvmyangel

CASEYBABY look in the 2nd and 3rd tri forums theres an obese forum with girls bump pics on it. I have been curious myself I have a semi plump belly so i have been very curious of what i am going to look like, might have a B shaped belly for a while before i get a nice D shape so im thinking i will get a belly band to help my belly look pregnant not just fat.


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies!!!
Got to work after my u/s and WOW! Baby is NOT a peanut anymore! I'll post pics later when I get home! So amazing but she couldn't get the measurments she needed so I get to go back next thursday to try again!!! 
Also I'm measuring 2 days ahead but keeping my due date! Pretty exciting!


----------



## Tasha360

OMG................................................................... ITS TWINS

I dont know wether to laugh or cry lol. Everything was well and ive been put forward to 1st April so 13 weeks today!! They are non identical so have 2 sacs and 2 placentas. Just waiting for OH to get the photos on for me and ill upload them. Im so scared , how am i going to cope with a 3 yr old, a 1 yr old and 2 newborns. Ill have to have a triple buggy. Excited though xx


----------



## MissFox

OMG TASHA NO WAY!!! 
Congrats! You can do it!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Well heres my babies xx
 



Attached Files:







scan1 001.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 24









scan2 001.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 19









scan3 001.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Tasha! Wow!! Amazing!


----------



## CrazyBird

How exciting for you Tasha, you'll be fine. My DP wanted twins.


----------



## kierley

So excited for you Tasha did you have any idea at all :shrug:. Big congrats your pics are really clear to :thumbup:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on the twins Tasha!!! The scan pics are great! :)


----------



## Tasha360

well i had an inkling in the beginning, but since ive been using my doppler at 9 weeks i thought i could only hear 1 heartbeat, how wrong was i lol xxx


----------



## DanaBump

omg tash you're going to have your hands very full!!!


----------



## kierley

Do you have much of a bump yet. your going to have a fun pregnancy twins is so fab


----------



## lisaed

Just released from hospital after a stay due to hypermesis, shattered but a bit less sick :) dating scan moved me to 12th april x


----------



## kierley

sorry lisaed to hear you been in hospital hope you feel better soon. My due date was moved today to after my scan moved back to the 8th April


----------



## MissMaternal

Tasha OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats hun,. twins...how amazing!!! Ahhh so excited!!! xxx


----------



## Tasha360

yes i do have quite a bump but just put it down to being my 3rd. Theres a pic somewhere in the thread xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congrats tasha! Ur scan pic is amazing, must've been such a shock!
xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

just announced on facebook, DH even got on his laptop so we could announce at the same time!! lol


----------



## MissFox

I've also announced it on FB. Couldn't think of anything clever so I just posted a picutre from this morning.


----------



## Tasha360

Theres only my mom that knows at the mo and my best friend. Im going to tell my dad tomorrow then ill do the big facebook announcement
xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha so happy for you! I have to admit your scan pic made me cry...I so wanted both my babies to make it. Sorry a little emotional today. That is the best news!


----------



## Soulshaken

ahhh i love all the scans and announcements! So happy for all the april ladies and little bubs :) Had my scan and everything was SO great :) Little peanut was jumping around and stretching... SO CUTE :happydance: 
Hope everyone is feeling well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







ourpeaunut.jpg
File size: 189.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha360

so sorry reeds xxxx


----------



## MissFox

I'm so sorry Reeds! It's got to be hard, I can't imagine. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh girls I am sorry, I am being selfish. This is a happy time...I didn't mean to be a downer for you Tasha. I am happy for you.


----------



## Tasha360

no hun i did think about you when i posted it. It must be so hard big hugs xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha360 said:


> no hun i did think about you when i posted it. It must be so hard big hugs xxx

And you shouldnt of had too...I didn't think it would upset me. I am so sorry that I posted that. I wasnt thinking and I so didn't mean it. I am so happy for you I think just seeing them so developed shocked me and made me realize both mine aren't there. I am just emotional and I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on the twins, Tasha!! How exciting!


----------



## bernina

Congrats Tasha!!!! :baby: :baby:

Reedsgirl, you were only being honest and that is what this forum is for, so don't feel bad in the least for posting. Never apologize for being honest about your feelings. :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Tasha360 said:


> OMG................................................................... ITS TWINS

Wow how exciting! Must have been quite a shock though!


----------



## bernina

I have been so incredibly bloated and constipated these last few days. I had to wear my maternity jeans to work because I couldn't stand the thought of sitting all day in unbuttoned regular jeans. I bought a whole pack of prunes and have been eating them non stop along with drinking a ton of water. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MissFox

Bernina- Alternating between warm and cold drinks should help stimulate the bowel. 
Also- walking, or riding in a car on a REALLY bumpy road (my mom lives out in the hills and I'm always so happy to get to her house because I can poo!)
I've found that a small cup of caffeinated tea helps when I'm really bad! I know that you shouldn't be drinking caffeine but there was one morning when I wanted to go sooo abd and just couldn't. I drank an 8oz coffee (12 ounce cup but mostly milk) and BAM! On the toilet I was!


----------



## bernina

Thanks MissFox, I'm going to try the hot cold thing now. Finishing up some iced tea then on to hot tea it wil be.

I think a small amount of caffeine isn't bad, I treat myself to a 12oz regular coke once a week and know that even my decaf iced tea contains some caffeine.


----------



## MissFox

When I get the really bad prego headaches I drink some caffeine and it really seems to help me. I don't miss coffee that much- just chai tea here and there but I probably only have tea with caffeine two times a week= so I'm not beating myself up over it.


----------



## JakesMummy

Omg Tasha - Many congrats!!!!

Can't quite imagine what I'd do if I found out I am carrying twins .. probably say something in shock LOL!

Petitpas - I am so sorry for your loss .. Really do hope we will see you very soon, if you ttc in the near future.

I am so over this cramping and stretching..feel like my womb is about to explode. Erm, is anyone elses main symptom just sore nipples, not the breast?
I don't have anything apart from this..kinda freaking me out as per usual.


----------



## JazzyCat

Tasha360 said:


> OMG................................................................... ITS TWINS
> 
> I dont know wether to laugh or cry lol. Everything was well and ive been put forward to 1st April so 13 weeks today!! They are non identical so have 2 sacs and 2 placentas. Just waiting for OH to get the photos on for me and ill upload them. Im so scared , how am i going to cope with a 3 yr old, a 1 yr old and 2 newborns. Ill have to have a triple buggy. Excited though xx

Congrats Tasha!!!! Very exciting news! I am thrilled for you!

I am going in for the NT ultrasound on Monday, FXed that all will go well... getting nervous, but guess that's normal. Can't wait to see the HB more than anything at this point!! Been several weeks since my last scan.... Can't hardly wait!!!!


----------



## laura3103

JakesMummy said:


> Omg Tasha - Many congrats!!!!
> 
> Can't quite imagine what I'd do if I found out I am carrying twins .. probably say something in shock LOL!
> 
> Petitpas - I am so sorry for your loss .. Really do hope we will see you very soon, if you ttc in the near future.
> 
> I am so over this cramping and stretching..feel like my womb is about to explode. Erm, is anyone elses main symptom just sore nipples, not the breast?
> I don't have anything apart from this..kinda freaking me out as per usual.

yeap chick thats my only symptom as such apart from being tired all the time and i'm soo worried incase something is wrong got my scan on tuesday so will find out then


----------



## JazzyCat

Okay, I know this is TMI, but every now and then I feel like one of my nipples is leaking just a bit... is that normal? Kinda strange, and maybe I'm losing my mind, that's another possibility!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Petitpas, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I've read that with a D&C you don't have to wait for your first AF, it's safer to get PG again right away vs. a natural MC. I hope you're back in 1st tri real soon!

Sorry I'm behind, IT b*stards at work blocked BnB! So I'm retaliating with getting an android phone tomorrow so I can access the internet whenever without being 'monitored' :comp:

Absolutely beautiful scans this past week!!!!!! :cloud9: Just so wonderful! Tasha! Twins! Congratulations!

:hugs: Reedsgirl :hugs:

Jazzycat, my coworker actually had a nipple discharge even before she knew she was PG! So I think for some, it's just normal for the mammary glands to be stimulated early on.


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> I have been so incredibly bloated and constipated these last few days. I had to wear my maternity jeans to work because I couldn't stand the thought of sitting all day in unbuttoned regular jeans. I bought a whole pack of prunes and have been eating them non stop along with drinking a ton of water. Any other suggestions?

the only things that's been working for me is frozen yogart with live and active cultures. my poopy was so hard it was TMI making my bum bleed but ever since i've started eating a scoop or two of that, i'm smoooooth sailing. it doesn't even have to be frozen but it's just so mmmmmmm :blush:

good luck!

off to celebrate my parents 40th anniversary this weekend! i look at dh and i and how we're only a little over a year and it just amazes me. i said it in our wedding toast that they are our insperation and i really do mean that.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

OMG Tasha that is AMAZING!

Did u see staight away when they put the scanner on or did they tell u first?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been up most the night last night

one of my work friends is emigrating so we went to her leaving party and come in went to bed and then started getting palpitations , i was getting super scared and was nearly going to go to hospital, so have been up the night panicking

it has been a very very busy week so i dont know if everything just has got ontop of me and i was tired and stressed but was very scary.


----------



## kierley

laura3103 said:


> JakesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Omg Tasha - Many congrats!!!!
> 
> Can't quite imagine what I'd do if I found out I am carrying twins .. probably say something in shock LOL!
> 
> Petitpas - I am so sorry for your loss .. Really do hope we will see you very soon, if you ttc in the near future.
> 
> I am so over this cramping and stretching..feel like my womb is about to explode. Erm, is anyone elses main symptom just sore nipples, not the breast?
> I don't have anything apart from this..kinda freaking me out as per usual.
> 
> yeap chick thats my only symptom as such apart from being tired all the time and i'm soo worried incase something is wrong got my scan on tuesday so will find out thenClick to expand...


My symptom was my nipples being sore and the tiredness so when they both started to not feel so bad I freaked. But I had my scan yesterday and jellybean was all ok so I guess just a lucky one


----------



## chocojen

tasha I saw your new pic at the start of the thread and thought that was what I saw, congratulations what a shock, you will amaze yourself at how you cope I am sure.

Reeds never apologise we are all hear to support each other through the good times and the bad and i think it would be unhealthy if you kept these feelings to yourself. bug hugs.

Snowball I have experienced palpatations a few times since being pregnant, cant decide if it is to do with anxiety or just because our hearts are working harder than normal, please dont worry though, unless when you feel your pulse it is irregular, or over around 120bpm or you are really short of breath or dizzy with it then you dont neeed to be too concerned. mine have not lasted more than a minute or so at a time, i think if it is more than an hour or so then maybe its worth going to hospital.

AFN had a lovely day out with my friend and her lovely 20mth twins who I am godmother too, she knows about the pregnancy so it was nice just to be able to relax all day and not worry about finding baggy enough clothes to hide things! But then in the evening we were meeting with lots of friends for a games night, I was driving but still felt I had to be careful to hide things!!

Hope you all ahve a good weekend x


----------



## waiting_on_#3

ah, congratulations Tasha!
Only 6 days left to go until my 12 week scan, I should be 12 weeks exactly, just hoping everything's still ok since I last saw the bean at 7+5, not even a bump at the moment, just the hyperemisis and very low iron levels, so hoping it's a good thing and bean is growing fine and getting everything he/she needs!


----------



## lavenderlaura

Hi ladies, Im due 1st April x


----------



## caro103

Tasha :shock: WOW! congrats! must have been such a shock but i'm sure you'll surprise yourself with how you manage :D

Lavender...welcome and congrats :) xx


----------



## camishantel

my scan went fine... but the picture is rubbish... it is so far away that aside from the fact you can kinda see a head and body it reminds me of week 7 or 8.... but Dr. said everything looks ggreat and on the machine it was clearer so I did get to see this time he just zoomed way out.. go back in 2 weeks and hope my pic then is amazing


----------



## luvmyangel

Cami sorry your not getting good pics, but atleast s/he is doing great!!


----------



## MissFox

Good morning ladies. Cami- I'm glad everything went well and I'm so sorry that you aren't getting good pictures. I was amazed at the ones I got. I swear I'll post them soon! Hi Lavender! 
I'm getting ready to head out to the hills where my mom and best friend live. I just found out that another friend and a friend's wife are all due within 10 days of me! Pretty exciting! Anyways- I have to pack for the weekend and if my mom's internet isn't too unruly I'll be on before monday. If not, have a great weekend.


----------



## bernina

Enjoy the bumpy ride on the way to your Mom's MissFox :)


----------



## MissFox

Oh I will!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## camishantel

I just love throwing up in my kitchen sink first thing in the morning


----------



## lyndsey37

:thumbup:is so happy that the pain in boobs is easing what a relief


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> OMG Tasha that is AMAZING!
> 
> Did u see staight away when they put the scanner on or did they tell u first?

yes i knew straight away. I said OMG is that two and the tech said yes i just wanted to check they were ok because of your previous loss but they are fine.

xx


----------



## camishantel

ok girlies why is ms getting worse.... everyone is telling me its going to be a girl because it is getting worse... I hope...

Tasha yay on the twins and doing good


----------



## camishantel

just got back from like a mile walk across a stupidly busy street... stopped in the median and puked in front of traffic.. yay


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh. Me and my dad haven't seen each other for about 13 years. I've been texting and emailing updates so he feels involved as I think it's unfair that he's out of the picture with his future grandchild even if he and I don't get along.... But he just sent me an email and signed it off "ex dad"
I mean really?!! Im making the effort here and now I'm stuck not knowing if he's being spiteful or joking or what. And even if he is joking I know he uses humour to get across his true feelings so there's definitely something behind it.
If he's going to be so petty I don't want him in my babys life. But I feel I havent got the right to keep him away.


----------



## gertrude

well I've found out my sister in law is 6 weeks behind me :D how cool is that!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> well I've found out my sister in law is 6 weeks behind me :D how cool is that!

thats great !!

my sister is about six days ish behind me - she goes for her scan on wed :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know this has prob been asked before but who is 

defo Team :yellow:

and who is going to find out :pink: :blue:

and who is still undecided

at the moment im still undecided


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ill be finding out. I couldn't have my scan and walk out knowing the sonographer knew but I didn't!

Plus I want to know whether I should be buying clothes with robots or owls on. MIL has already gone overboard with neutral I think.


----------



## Tasha360

welcome lavenderlaura, we have the same edd xx


----------



## camishantel

OMG ms today so bad wish I could just go home but no I have to work for another 4 hours uh


----------



## camishantel

I am defo finding out as well ... but all signs and symptoms point to team pink which is what I want


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I will definitely be finding out!!:haha: For some reason right now I'm thinking we may end up on team blue, but i could be surprised! :)


----------



## gertrude

probably not finding out - we've always said we would like the surprise but now there is the option I dont know whether we'll stick to that :D

I keep calling it a she, but my brother (who's wife is 6 weeks behind me) has ordered a nephew :D


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

not decided yet, although DD won't even entertain the idea of a little brother! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pinksnowball said:


> i know this has prob been asked before but who is
> 
> defo Team :yellow:
> 
> and who is going to find out :pink: :blue:
> 
> and who is still undecided
> 
> at the moment im still undecided

Wow, I was just going to ask this.

I want to keep this baby a surprise, and I secretly hope for another girl, but wouldn't mind either. Knowing me, I'm too impatient to wait. I probably will find out.


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies :waves:
i'm so tired my eye keeps twitching ? haha oh well all seems healthy so far so i don't mind.... 

oh and for the constipation! I heard that kiwi is a natural laxative, i haven't tried it yet but i definitely will soon, Hope everyone is feeling well! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the kiwi tip!! Love them so that will be easy to incorporate!

Oh forgot to add, DH and I definitely want to find out the sex. I figure either way we'll be surprised, this way it's just at maybe 16 or 19 weeks as opposed to 40 :)


----------



## JakesMummy

We'll be finding out the sex, for sure! Considering we have a boy, people assume we would like team Pink but honestly, we would love another boy!! I am leaning towards team blue just for the fact it feels the same way as Jakes pregnancy, including the awful acne and extra hair LOL Hardly any nausea or MS too..I get a weird strong instinct, but we shall see. Either way, I'll be thrilled!!! Seriously my skin is usually spot free - now I have about 8 angry spots, big ones at that, which I can't cover up, so don't! Seriously look like I am going through puberty LOL!!!
Shouldn;t complain really, but trying to hide it is getting SO much harder!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

We will definitely be finding out the sex too, I'm not good with waiting to know if it's going to be Evie or Brian.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> i know this has prob been asked before but who is
> 
> defo Team :yellow:
> 
> and who is going to find out :pink: :blue:
> 
> and who is still undecided
> 
> at the moment im still undecided

I'm going to be :yellow: until my baby shower where my surprise is finding out what kind of baby i'm having. :) 

I am doing this so that I can get gender specific clothes. Cuz boys and girls definitely have cute clothes!!! And I want to dress my baby up! :D


----------



## Tasha360

We werent going to find out with just one but with the two i think it will be more practical to xx


----------



## chocojen

I agree tasha if we were having 2 we definitly would find out. My OH wants to find out, I always imagined having a surprise when my baby was born but I dont hate the idea of knowing. I kind of think I should let OH decide to make hime feel more involved in the pregnancy- he doesnt get to make many of the decisions!! But I worry about if we know and then imagine a personality for them and then they have got it wrong....I would ask them to push it back in!!!! I also think it is less exciting for telling family and friends if they already know the sex and name etc......ooooohhhhhhhhhhh I DONT KNOW!!!!!

I have started taking some biscuits upstairs at bedtime and eating them before I get up so far it does seem to be helping with thhe MS. Thios morning though I have woken with a pain in my tummy, it comes and goes and is right in the middle but when it is there it really hurts...maybe I overdid it yesterday when I was gardening


----------



## CottlestonPie

dietrad said:


> We will definitely be finding out the sex too, I'm not good with waiting to know if it's going to be Evie or Brian.

Omg DF and I picked Evie too! It'll be either Evie or Toby.
We kinda want a boy first then a girl but MIL and I both have a feeling it'll be a girl. I've been looking at cute little dresses. I've got a shopping list for pink and blue so as soon as we know I can buy the cute stuff I've seen!


----------



## jaffacake

Hi Ladies,

I've just found this sweet pea forum and wanted to wave hello! I've just been brave enough to add my tickers. I was going to wait until after the 12 week scan but I couldn't resist! Hope you're all ok? I'm due on 29th April x
x


----------



## SazzleR

We're sticking to :yellow: . I always thought I'd want to know but DH didn't want to & when my SIL had her baby in Feb it was so much more exciting waiting to find out. I also think not knowing will help me get through labour! Deep down I'd like a girl but DH would like a boy. I'm getting very strong boy vibes & every single gender prediction test & old wives tale says boy so think DH is getting his way! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh oh I'm 13 weeks today!! :D

Welcome Jaffacake! x


----------



## lousielou

Anyone up to anything exciting today? Another miserable day here I'm afraid - cloudy bit no rain so far though. I'd like to go back to bed, I slept very badly last night. 

We're finding out the sex. I was convinced Flexi was a girl until the 20 week scan - got the shock of my life! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi guys I need your opinion on something 

The names we have chose so far are Sabrina and Leo but we both really really love Sophie !! 

But 

It's our dogs name !! :blush: at the time we never thought we could have children 

Do u think it's totally weird if we have Sophie for the baby too??


----------



## loopy82

CottlestonPie said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> We will definitely be finding out the sex too, I'm not good with waiting to know if it's going to be Evie or Brian.
> 
> Omg DF and I picked Evie too! It'll be either Evie or Toby.
> We kinda want a boy first then a girl but MIL and I both have a feeling it'll be a girl. I've been looking at cute little dresses. I've got a shopping list for pink and blue so as soon as we know I can buy the cute stuff I've seen!Click to expand...

I'm thinking Toby for a boy too! Was watching x factor last night and one of the contestants was called Tobias, really like it and shortening it to Toby.

We are definitely finding out the sex if we can, need to know what colours I can knit in!


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> Hi guys I need your opinion on something
> 
> The names we have chose so far are Sabrina and Leo but we both really really love Sophie !!
> 
> But
> 
> It's our dogs name !! :blush: at the time we never thought we could have children
> 
> Do u think it's totally weird if we have Sophie for the baby too??


I dont think its weird hun, you just have what you like never mind what anyone else says. Im not even guna think about names till after 20 week scan, me and OH can never agree xx


----------



## Tasha360

welcome jaffacake xx


----------



## Minx

Hi Ladies

I have just found this thread (i'm a bit slow lol) I think I'm due on 16th April with my 1st, my scan is on Wednesday so I guess I'll get a firm due date then. Can't wait to get scan, just to know that everything's ok (i'm a bit of a worrier) 

We are team yellow - I happy to have a surprise.


----------



## chocojen

welcome minx and jaffa cake
happy third trimester cottleson, so nice to see some of the sweetpeas there already! only 8 days now til we see our LO for the firsst time, I am so excited!!! Just got the rota as well and confirmed I have the day of the scan off...in fact not workingg between now and then as I have annual leave this week which is good as it means when i next see work people i can tell them!
Hope everyone has had a good weekend, I have been really busy today and am very sleepy so gonna get a quick nap in before its time for x factor....dont want to fall asleep in that!!


----------



## CrazyBird

We will definately be finiding out, people say it's good to have a surprise but i think there will be enough suprises, plus we think it's a girl and have only picked a girls name so will need to start thinking of boys names if it turns out to be a boy.

Happy 13weeks Cottleston, the weeks have gone alot quicker than i thought they would.


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> I am defo finding out as well ... but all signs and symptoms point to team pink which is what I want

illness doesn't mean a thing. i've known plenty of ppl who weren't sick at all and had girls and ppl who were sick every day and had a boy. 

dh and i are team pink as well, and i'm scared to say that i would be dissapointed with a boy so i'm trying really hard to talk myself into it being a boy. 

weekend was great time with the fam but makes me think that my life is a big ol waste. it's not going anywhere and i'm not happy with it. :nope:

yeah it's that kinda day. thinking about signing off of everything for a while, i think i'm too plugged in and that's leading me to not living a life or doing anything with it. who knows. could just be hormones.


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> welcome minx and jaffa cake
> happy third trimester cottleson, so nice to see some of the sweetpeas there already! only 8 days now til we see our LO for the firsst time, I am so excited!!! Just got the rota as well and confirmed I have the day of the scan off...in fact not workingg between now and then as I have annual leave this week which is good as it means when i next see work people i can tell them!
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend, I have been really busy today and am very sleepy so gonna get a quick nap in before its time for x factor....dont want to fall asleep in that!!

i think you ment 2nd trimester?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, I was gonna say...3rd trimester for us already?! Wow! It is going faster than I thought, lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

Welcome Minx and Jaffa!

Cottleston, happy 13th week!!!! I can't wait to get to 13 wks, then I'll feel comfortable about announcing it on FB and to my extended family. That's so cute about Evie! Her full name with be Evelyn but I'll call her Evie until she does something bad! :winkwink: Will your little girl's full name be Evie or Evelyn?

Snowball, I hope this doesn't read mean, but how old is the dog Sophie? See, I'm not opposed to naming a child who's name use to be the pet's as long as the child and pet don't both come running when you call it! If you do have a girl, you could just rename the dog with something that sounds similar, it won't a difference to the dog. I call for Hannah the dog, and the other dog Nick will come running :shrug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning girls


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Yey baby is the size of a peach !!


----------



## lousielou

Morning! :D I hope I've moved up from the stinky old prune...


----------



## lousielou

Yeah! LIME!! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. We were team yellow last time but will find out this time. We'd like a girl but it is what it is. I'm sure Byron will be plenty happy with a brother.

I agree with Dana, there is absolutely nothing in symptom spotting for gender. The sickness is related to how the mum deals with the pregnancy and there's strong evidence it's related to the immune system.

Pinksnowball if I were you I'd change my dog's name and choose what I liked best for my child.


----------



## lousielou

I puked while I was out walking the dog in the park yesterday. People stared, and one guy came over and asked if I was ok. It really was a spectacular puke-a-thon. My son then kept copying me - "Mama - BLEURGH! BLEURGH!" Not a great experience!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hey ladies! Had some spotting yesterday after straining too hard... Being constipated is horrid and I worried sooo much but it was gone by last night so I hope it's ok.

Really angry with my family at the moment. The announcement gathering has been cancelled because although my family all agreed to come, they ditched us to go to the football instead. So now I'm giving up on them (not rescheduling as we already did that twice to suit them) and will be telling them by text or letting them find out on facebook. They didn't show up for my birthday so it's not the first time they've shown they don't care.
Will be telling DHs family today though so I'm quite excited that it won't be a secret anymore :D


----------



## chocojen

whoops yes of course i meant second trimester!!!!

havent been able to have a proper breakfast this morning because i feel too sick! hope it wears off soon because I need to do the food shopping and cant face doing it feeling sick again!

also have a huge headache this morning, i think i am coming down with a cold. have taken paracetamol but it's still there and cant take anything else! 

hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> whoops yes of course i meant second trimester!!!!
> 
> havent been able to have a proper breakfast this morning because i feel too sick! hope it wears off soon because I need to do the food shopping and cant face doing it feeling sick again!
> 
> also have a huge headache this morning, i think i am coming down with a cold. have taken paracetamol but it's still there and cant take anything else!
> 
> hope everyone has a good day x

Hey Chocojen - I woke with a pounding head too - the vein on my left temple is swollen and throbbing and i know the only thing that would make it go away is ibuprofen as paracetamol does nothing - so I'll just have to grin and bear it :(

Also feel like i'm getting the lurgy - it's been going around my office - and due to open plan and air-con it spreads like wild fire!

ah well - moan, moan, moan :) xx


----------



## kierley

Ive had a headache for 2 days now all across my eyebrows. my friend is a few weeks ahead of me and she got the same things followed by not being able to sleep properly which ive noticed in the last few nights and she got bleeding gums to. so much to look forward to.

Were finding out would like a girl this time but as I have two boys im thinking it most probably will be another boy. But at least I know what im doing with boys Im hoping for a team pink though so we shall see in about 8 weeks.


----------



## smeej

kierley said:


> Ive had a headache for 2 days now all across my eyebrows. my friend is a few weeks ahead of me and she got the same things followed by not being able to sleep properly which ive noticed in the last few nights and she got bleeding gums to. so much to look forward to.
> 
> Were finding out would like a girl this time but as I have two boys im thinking it most probably will be another boy. But at least I know what im doing with boys Im hoping for a team pink though so we shall see in about 8 weeks.

Oh yes - the bleeding gums - that's started too! I'm going to buy myself a supersoft bristled toothbrush, as i currently feel like i'm shredding my gums every time i brush!


----------



## kierley

Ive only had the bleeding gums the once but they felt quite tender after. I do need to invest in a soft bristle brush though. 

Have you had the headaches nothing shifts it ive been putting vicks on my head as that seems to stop it for a little while but i cant go out with that smeared over my face lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I had bleeding gums a couple of days ago so while I was doing well without retching I gave them the hardest scrub I could and they are much better now. If they bleed, brush them harder to get them clean and then they'll stop. :D I usually can't get a full clean as I end up retching once I get to my top back teeth. I have to do it in stages with the most retch-inducing teeth cleaned last so I've a chance at getting the rest clean. Constantly feel like I have bad breath though. :( It's all at the back of my throat. :sick:

Had my booking in appointment today. All fine. Have been told I will hardly be seen this time as it's my second. Ah well. Scan in three weeks-ish. :happydance:


----------



## smeej

kierley said:


> Ive only had the bleeding gums the once but they felt quite tender after. I do need to invest in a soft bristle brush though.
> 
> Have you had the headaches nothing shifts it ive been putting vicks on my head as that seems to stop it for a little while but i cant go out with that smeared over my face lol

yep - headache just lingers - it sometimes fades a little, then comes back with a vengeance for no apparent reason - but is always just "there"


----------



## chocojen

well mine is starting to subside, have drunk 1L of water, and taken two doses of paracetamol(not at the same time) and am starting to feel human again, so pleased I am not working this week though


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh man, I hated those headaches that lasted for days, especially the ones that weren't painful enough for Tylenol, but just lingered. 

The bleeding gums - Yup, that probably won't end even with a soft toothbrush. It'll help, but the bleeding gums will probably be there the entire pregnancy.

I'm so glad my nausea seems to be letting up more and more each day. I must be getting closer to the second trimester. Normally, I'd be paranoid with the nausea letting up but seeing the baby's heartbeat the other day was pretty reassuring. My nausea also started letting up around 9 weeks with my daughter. I'm completely convinced this is a girl.

I just wish my son would stop thinking it's appropriate to apply pressure to the same area that the baby is in, and stop trying to jump all over my stomach. That's the only thing making me paranoid right now.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hope everyone is doing well! My ticker changed and baby M is now a lime..YAY! Oh and my appointment is a week from today, i cant wait! :wohoo:


----------



## camerashy

wuhoo im 12 weeks today :) am sooo happy and my morning sickness seems to have totally gone !!!! pppplllllllleeeeeeeezzzzzeeee dont come back lol


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh I sympathise for you all with headaches! I had them horrid until a week ago - they were so annoyig, would last days, and Paracetamol wouldn't even touch them..They just vanished one day although I did up my wtaer intake, that helped massively, as I am not the biggest water fan. 

My bleeding gums started a few weeks back to, and today when I looked in the mirror, I noticed a dark little line beginning to show on my abdomen, below my belly button. The linea something or other..I didn;t have it too dark with Jakes pregnancy, but this time it is popping up early.
I hope my breasts don;t start leaking early, like last time - I was just under 20 weeks when they started to leak, and I had pads on from then on until I stopped breastfeeding. Urgh .

Ahhh ... 1 week today til my scan!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm a prune..... :sick: :rofl: 

I keep telling DH "is there really a baby in there? What if it disappeared?" He keeps saying "no, i saw it!!" and I say "But that was so long ago!" 

My symptoms have all quieted down. I'm not worried about it, but it does kinda make everything a little... well, boring... and quite surreal. 

My bbs are still sore! Very sore!! But I don't get sick very much, just a few times.... and only when I'm STARVING!! The only other thing is my sinuses are totally out of whack, but i'm blaming the fall for that. Apparently i'm allergic to a season. :


----------



## bernina

Happy Monday everyone!

Congrats on all the new milestones (and fruits!) and best of luck to those with upcoming scans!! Can't wait to see more baby pictures.

Well I finally went out and bought some new clothes this weekend. Ended up with some loose tops from H&M, long sweater from Express (to wear over the loose flowy tops), some new wedge heels that are way easier to walk in than regular heels, but give me the height I need to look a bit slimmer now that other areas are getting bigger! Also picked up a belly band from the local maternity store and am wearing it as we speak with a pair of my pre pregnancy jeans. The band takes a bit of getting used to and sometimes feels a bit too tight, but it definitely works better than the rubber band through the button hole. It even works well to hold up my loose maternity jeans that I think I'll be wearing a lot more in the coming weeks.

No real bump, but definitely a thickening middle section, my slab of fat seems to be getting pushed further up and out, lovely looking!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Congrats on all the new milestones (and fruits!) and best of luck to those with upcoming scans!! Can't wait to see more baby pictures.
> 
> Well I finally went out and bought some new clothes this weekend. Ended up with some loose tops from H&M, long sweater from Express (to wear over the loose flowy tops), some new wedge heels that are way easier to walk in than regular heels, but give me the height I need to look a bit slimmer now that other areas are getting bigger! Also picked up a belly band from the local maternity store and am wearing it as we speak with a pair of my pre pregnancy jeans. The band takes a bit of getting used to and sometimes feels a bit too tight, but it definitely works better than the rubber band through the button hole. It even works well to hold up my loose maternity jeans that I think I'll be wearing a lot more in the coming weeks.
> 
> No real bump, but definitely a thickening middle section, my slab of fat seems to be getting pushed further up and out, lovely looking!

Gives me hope!! Hopefully my slab gets pushed up... hell maybe a miracle will happen and it'll disappear!!! :dohh: 

I'm rooting for a nice D baby bump! :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My new favorite thing to think about.... 

dressing up my baby!!!!! :D I'm going to enjoy that so much!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I announced to work people today... Then spent most of the day looking at baby clothes online and the mothercare catalogue. It feels weird that people know but today was fun!


----------



## camishantel

I am hoping to get to go home and to have someone work for me tomorrow as I can not even keep water down and have already thrown up 5 times today and it's only noon


----------



## MissMaternal

We will be finding out - going to book a private scan at 16 weeks :D

I am totally there with you on the bleeding gums, how irritating.

Wooooo 12 Weeks tomorrow for me! x


----------



## JazzyCat

We will find out the gender for sure!! Officially made it to 12 weeks today and had the NT scan this morning. I will post a pic in a bit, having difficulty getting pics up... Heard the HB, what music to my ears!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Ha ha! Everyones start to hear heartbeats and getting closer to Maternity Clothes status. 

Soon the next thing we will all be anxiously awaiting is the Gender!! (for those of you finding out). I'm not finding out but i'm still getting a scan for it since my mother will be the secret keeper for the baby shower :)


----------



## JazzyCat

Finally able to get new scan image up!! Not too clear, but I'm still in love!!

https://www.pcchoirs.org/images/scan-12-weeks.jpg


----------



## Tasha360

lovely scan pic Jazzy! congrats to all the girls that are 12 weeks today. I feel really exhausted today. Got an appt with the midwife tomorrow so looking forward to that. My bump seems to be growing rather large already, anyone else getting bigger? xx


----------



## caro103

Tasha that could be because you have a double bun in your oven! :D xx but yeah I'm beginning to notice I'm starting to expand slightly, jeans are loose when stood up but rather uncomfortable when sat down :D

Congrats to all the other ladies who've got their limes or plums today! xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Yes, my waistline is expanding too, happy we can start telling people!! I finally told my mom today, she was so excited! Dad comes next, planning dinner tomorrow or Wednesday night... Then on to siblings and grandmas! This is fun!!


----------



## Tasha360

oh and i didnt tell you all ive started to tell people now, will be doing the big facebook anouncement in the next week or so xx


----------



## JazzyCat

Isn't it fun?!!! So cool to hear the excited reactions! I'm guessing you get that "two-fold" Tasha!!!


----------



## Tasha360

No to be honest all im getting is how are you going to cope? and thats stupid Demi is only 5 months. Spoils it and makes me feel like crap. I know im young and this wasnt the way i planned my life but what will be will be and i know im a good mum to my kids and i havent wrecked my life as people keep telling me i am still going to carry on with my studies etc when i can. I just wish people could be happy for me for once! xxx


----------



## caro103

:( sounds like people are being really mean hun. Whats wrong with congratulations!? :hugs: we all think its great hun xxx


----------



## SazzleR

I'm sooo jealous of all these gorgeous scan pics! STILL no date for me :-(. Have to ring on Thurs if not heard. It's so frustrating! I think our hosp is just a bit slow as SIL had same prob. I know the latest it can be is two weeks on Wed as having a NT scan which has to be done by 13 w 6 d. But grrr!

Had to do the hair bobble trick on my work trousers today. The button was not fastening! It's too hard low done to squish in while I fasten them! Really wanted to wait til after scan to buy maternity clothes so just going to have to cope for a while! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha360 said:


> No to be honest all im getting is how are you going to cope? and thats stupid Demi is only 5 months. Spoils it and makes me feel like crap. I know im young and this wasnt the way i planned my life but what will be will be and i know im a good mum to my kids and i havent wrecked my life as people keep telling me i am still going to carry on with my studies etc when i can. I just wish people could be happy for me for once! xxx

Well we are happy for you hun and I am sure everyone else will come around as well. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Seriously Tasha, we are SO happy for you!!! Don't let all those party poopers get you down. You are already a fantastic mom I'm sure and now you'll have more adorable ones to add to your brood! I'm sure I'll run across someone who will be a negative nelly too, and I'm sure that is rough, but got to remember this is about us, not them!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel soooo poorly today

my throat feels like im swallowing glass

my ( o ) ( o ) are really sore!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oh on the plus side we managed to record baby's heart beat!


----------



## JazzyCat

I looked so stupid today walking thru the hospital with a video camera and tripod, only to get there and be told I couldn't tape the ultrasound for my hubby... rough because he cannot take time off work to come and they never are open on the weekends for scans! I'm going to ask my OBGYN if maybe I can tape the next one! So frustrating!


----------



## gertrude

my scan is a week on wednesday and time seems to have totally stopped now - grrrrr

boobs/nipples still sore, so tired all the bloody time, but now it's getting closer to telling people (if everything is OK at the scan) I'm getting nervous! Meep!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I just bit the bullet and told everyone. Work knows, family know... facebook knows. That was the big one for me. Because that means its out there. For the entire world to see. Eeek.


----------



## gertrude

I know how we're going to tell OHs parents, not mine though 

my brother and SIL know as she blurted first that she's PG again :D no one else though

ah there is a scan to get through first isn't there!


----------



## JakesMummy

I am so ready to start telling people but only in the sense that I am not just fat!!! People must be thinking " Cor, she's eating more than usual!" etc! I will have the scan Monday, fingers crossed everything is A-OK, then visit the In-laws later that day and tell them, then Facebook Lol So in a weeks time, the whoooollleee wooorrrllld will know!! Once on FB, it will spread like wildfire, no doubt!


----------



## camishantel

wound up in hospital on fluids... I am back hoe now though did get someone to work for me tomorrow.. isn't m/s supposed to be getting better not worse? 
anyway found the baby's hb on my doppler... at least I am pretty sure as it was very fast and sounded different than anywhere else on my belly...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Got my combined test results this
Morning very happy!


----------



## chocojen

congratulations on the scan jazzy cat
and on the good NT result snowball
time is standing still for me now, desperate for next tuesday to come! and the scan isnt until 1500 so will have to wait all day too when it finally comes!
I am now a lime, so pleased to have lost the prune!!!


----------



## laura3103

i have my scan today sooo nervous about it i just hope lil bean is ok and i get to see its heartbeat.

i have worked myself up so much i cant sleep and its not even till 3pm


----------



## Tasha360

good luck with the scan laura, is it at Russells hall? 

great news on your results pink snowball. 

Saw the midwife this morning, she listened on the doppler but said she would only be able to hear one hb and she did. Thats all i ever hear on my doppler and she said even at a later stage its really hard to hear both. Askd about tests for downs etc and she said i wouldnt be able to have any as they dont do the NT scans in my area and the blood tests arent reliable with twins. Havent got to see her now for 4 weeks now.
Feel super tired today and i have sooo much to do :-( xx


----------



## loopy82

Tasha360 said:


> good luck with the scan laura, is it at Russells hall?
> 
> great news on your results pink snowball.
> 
> Saw the midwife this morning, she listened on the doppler but said she would only be able to hear one hb and she did. Thats all i ever hear on my doppler and she said even at a later stage its really hard to hear both. Askd about tests for downs etc and she said i wouldnt be able to have any as they dont do the NT scans in my area and the blood tests arent reliable with twins. Havent got to see her now for 4 weeks now.
> Feel super tired today and i have sooo much to do :-( xx

My OH's sister had twins earlier this year, she was telling me the other day that they had trouble finding one of the twins heartbeat right up until term. She also got fed up of the negative reactions, they were her first but everyone kept saying how hard life was going to be, how she'd never get to go out again, etc. It's just jealously, isn't it? I wish I was having twins, don't think so though as I have no sign of a bump yet!


----------



## lousielou

I have no bump either. Are there any other second time mummies still with flat tummies? When I lie down, my stomach is completely concave still - I'm getting worried :( I thought I was meant to be showing a teeny bit by now...


----------



## smeej

Oh dear - I'm feeling really low and distressed :)

Basically, to give you a quick background - we found out we were pregnant the week after my MIL passed away after a sudden illness - so it's obviously been quite an emotional roller coaster recently - particularly for my poor DH :(

Anyway, DH received a phonecall yesterday from his Dad who was stuck and in agony upstairs at his home as he had slipped a disc in his back and was completely immobile. DH rushed off to help and he managed to get him downstairs and called the Docs who transferred to an itermediate Care unit yesterday, as obviously he isn't able to stay alone in that state. However, he has just received another phonecall this morning to say that his Dad has been taken to A&E with a suspected heart attack, so DH has rushed off again to get to the hospital :(

I am just so worried for my poor husband and his dad - things have been just dreadful for them lately, and yet they are so over the moon about the pregnancy.

We are due for our 12 week scan on Thursday morning and I am just terrified in case there is bad news, as i think that would just destroy us all :(

I just feel helpless stuck here dealing with all the sh*t at work which doesn't really matter a damn in the scale of things.

So - if i could ask for fingers crossed an positive vibes from all you wonderful ladies, it owuld be much appreciated!

xxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

fingers crossed smeej - life really has a habit of not forming an orderly queue so you can deal with things one by one!

I'm sure you'll all get through it, support each other and remember to tell the ones you love that you love them :)


----------



## bernina

:hugs: postive vibes, fingers and legs crossed for you and your family *smej*.

*Cami*, sorry about the hospital trip but glad you're home and found little one's hb, always amazing to hear. I have a doppler and what I do is use the stopwatch feature on my phone and I count the beats for 30 secs. I then multiply whatever I counted by 2 and if it's near 160 bpm then I know I've found little one's hb. Ours shoudl be around 90 at the max so they're pretty easy to tell apart.

*Pinksnowball*, so glad to hear about your positive test results!! May I ask where you're from? For snowball land I'm picturing Canada or Iceland but not so sure that I'm right!


----------



## camishantel

Hey Berina thanks for the tip when I try later I will try that... I am just so padded it is hard to find besides the fact that my dp is not the best but better than nothing... I am feeling better today after the fluids last night but am so glad I got someone to work for me today so I can rest... but I am kinda in nesting mode so finding it hard to just sit and relax


----------



## chocojen

*smeej,* positive vibes from dorset for you!

*tasha*, my best friend has twins and people had the same reaction to her, they are nearly 2 now and people still come up to her in shops etc and ask if they are twins, when she says yes they always say oh...double trouble. She normally replies with double the cuddles actually! OH is desperate to have twins having seen hers together they have so much fun playing together and make such a great team.

the headaches have continued today but just slept for an hour and seem a little better, if i still feel bad tomorrow gonna go to the doctors to see if he can prescribe anything other than paracetamol for them. so pleased i am on annual leave...i could not run an A&E department feeling like this, got 8 more days off so hoping that i am better by then


----------



## chocojen

*cami* sorry missed your post, sorry to hear youve been in hospital glads you are feeling better xxx


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> *smeej,* positive vibes from dorset for you!
> 
> *tasha*, my best friend has twins and people had the same reaction to her, they are nearly 2 now and people still come up to her in shops etc and ask if they are twins, when she says yes they always say oh...double trouble. She normally replies with double the cuddles actually! OH is desperate to have twins having seen hers together they have so much fun playing together and make such a great team.
> 
> the headaches have continued today but just slept for an hour and seem a little better, if i still feel bad tomorrow gonna go to the doctors to see if he can prescribe anything other than paracetamol for them. so pleased i am on annual leave...i could not run an A&E department feeling like this, got 8 more days off so hoping that i am better by then

thanks chocojen - I am sitting at my desk squinting at the screen with yet another dreadful headache :( really unbearable - also think i'll need to get to the docs tomorrow to see if there's anything i can take
xx


----------



## chocojen

and we are meant to have a pregnancy glow!!!


----------



## SazzleR

YAY! So happy! The hospital phoned me this morning & left a voicemail. I was dead worried (thought something might be wrong with my bloods!) so rang them on my lunch. They wanted to offer me a scan for 3.30 tomorrow! Yay ! By this time tomorrow I will know if everything is ok! x


----------



## bernina

My doppler isn't very good either, it's the angel sound one. The first time I used it at 10+5 it took me forever to find the heartbeat. Plus the gel that it came with was really messy and dried really fast. I tried it again at 12+1 and found it right away. Also used the good ultrasound gel (got on Amazon for $3) and it worked so much better and didn't dry out nearly as fast. I found hb right above hairline on the right side and it was so funny because as soon as I found it little one must have moved out of the way, don't think he/she appreciates it very much.


----------



## camishantel

mine doesnt even use gel or anything I think it is rally made for later on it's a bebe sounds one... funny thing though if I turn it on and up and hold it out I can hear my neighbors talking really well


----------



## DanaBump

i actually found if i use ky jelly that works better than any other jel and cheaper too!

i've been feeling down a lot lately because nick isn't working. so much so that i have thoughts that it would be better if this baby wasn't coming. i've spent the morning in tears so i'm taking the day from work which all things considered is probably really dumb but i can't be at work an emotional wreck.


----------



## camishantel

aww Dana sorry you are down.... I had that moment last night as my BF is not here he went back to his moms for a few days... I just don't know that he is going to be around much... but it is what it is and we will pull through girl you are strong and the hormones dont help with the emotions


----------



## chocojen

HUGS danabump


----------



## loopy82

I've been taking pics of my tummy since 6 weeks, have just had a look through them all and my tummy has been getting flatter every week! How is that possible?! I've done no exercise and although I've had m/s badly I've kept the majority of my food down. Beginning to wonder if I should be worried.


----------



## DanaBump

i don't think so. the baby is only 1.5 inches big so no bump doesn't really mean anything yet. if you're in 3rd trimester then i might worry, or just consider yourself lucky :p


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

It seems hearing from everyone else that my baby is being very active and definately making it's presence felt! This morning I was lying in bed and as I had quite a full bladder I could actually see and feel a hard lump on my right side and I could feel the movement! then later I had a loopy feeling and baby definately moved more to the left. I forgot how bizarre but lovely it feels knowing they're busy getting on with things in there...:)


----------



## JazzyCat

Oh.... I want to feel my baby so badly... I think it will be a while still. I can tell which side it's on, but that's it really....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Am I crazy if I say I swear I feel movement? Not kicks, per se, but shifts and twitches and I know it's not gas. I can even feel a little lump on my right side. But only being 10 weeks tomorrow, I have to be crazy, right?


----------



## JazzyCat

Pinksnowball said:


> Got my combined test results this
> Morning very happy!

Congrats Pinksnowball!! I am eagerly awaiting mine... won't get them until Friday at the earliest the doc said... so freaky. She did say my risk seemed low based on the NT exam alone, but that was not considering my age and blood work, so I am still on edge a bit. FXed for good news!!


----------



## JazzyCat

BrandiCanucks said:


> Am I crazy if I say I swear I feel movement? Not kicks, per se, but shifts and twitches and I know it's not gas. I can even feel a little lump on my right side. But only being 10 weeks tomorrow, I have to be crazy, right?

I don't know... it seems a bit early, but I am no expert. I'm sure there are exceptions to everything. You are probably very tuned in to your body! I would be excited!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

i think it helps if it's not ur first, you're a bit more in tune with it all!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> :hugs: postive vibes, fingers and legs crossed for you and your family *smej*.
> 
> *Cami*, sorry about the hospital trip but glad you're home and found little one's hb, always amazing to hear. I have a doppler and what I do is use the stopwatch feature on my phone and I count the beats for 30 secs. I then multiply whatever I counted by 2 and if it's near 160 bpm then I know I've found little one's hb. Ours shoudl be around 90 at the max so they're pretty easy to tell apart.
> 
> *Pinksnowball*, so glad to hear about your positive test results!! May I ask where you're from? For snowball land I'm picturing Canada or Iceland but not so sure that I'm right!

I'm from North East UK x


----------



## bernina

Sorry for what you're going through Dana. This is a hard time, no matter how happy we are to be pregnant, some days it's just hard to imagine what our lives our going to be like 6 months from now. I hope having the day off allows you to relax and take care of yourself.

Cami, that is hilarious about hearing the neighbors, I love it! If I turn mine up too loud it just sounds like speaker interference or squealching, hurts the ears!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is my 5th pregnancy, 3rd baby. I felt my daughter doing this at 14 weeks, and she was my 1st pregnancy, and felt my son, 4th pregnancy, doing it at 11 weeks.


----------



## caro103

Wow movement already! you lucky things, I don't think I've felt anything yet and can't really tell where bubs is :(. If I push on my lower tummy it feels different on the left to right. Left is kinda uncomfortable to push and right feels more 'empty' so think maybe baby is on the left but no idea really!

Been trying to guess the sex, hehe. Apparently all babies have a 'nub' at 12 wks and if its horizonal to spine=girl and pointing up=boy! although apparently this isn't always accurate but interesting non the less. Although I can't see a nub at all on my scan pics :rofl:


----------



## jessop27

hello ladies,
had my 12 week scan today, all went well amd they moved my dates backa few days so now due 13th April
https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll310/jessop27/010-6.jpg


----------



## chocojen

been feeling my tummy and cant really feel anything at all, really worried about scan now


----------



## camishantel

chocojen said:


> been feeling my tummy and cant really feel anything at all, really worried about scan now

dont be worried everyone is different I felt movement a few weeks ago but haven't felt anything since but have had scans and know everything is fine..


----------



## Tigerlilies

I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
Good luck ladies. :cry:


----------



## DanaBump

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

:nope: oh no!! :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

I'm so sorry dear:hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

i never noticed emmysmommy that we're due on the same day! yay!!!


----------



## caro103

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

omg huni, i'm so so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> i never noticed emmysmommy that we're due on the same day! yay!!!

:thumbup:LOL...When is your next appointment??


----------



## camishantel

dietrad I'm so sorry


----------



## MissFox

So sorry dietrad. :hugs:

Hello ladies- congrats to all the new weeks and new fruits and new scans! 
I've been keeping busy! Finally at work and just taking some time to catch up on here. I hope everyone had a great weekend.
Cami- I'm sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital but I'm happy to hear that you are doing better now.
Dana- it's so hard when your partner isn't working! DF has been out of work for a while and having a surgery next week. Hopefully it goes well, but he'll still be in a sling for 2 months and then extensive physical therapy. Hopefully he'll be back to work by the time the baby comes (well, ideally before so I'm not trying to work right up until!)


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> i never noticed emmysmommy that we're due on the same day! yay!!!
> 
> :thumbup:LOL...When is your next appointment??Click to expand...

oct 4 exactly 12 wk mark so only 6 days!! i got a little nervous just now and thank god for dopplers she was a bouncin around because dh had to move it a couple times to find her again.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> i never noticed emmysmommy that we're due on the same day! yay!!!
> 
> :thumbup:LOL...When is your next appointment??Click to expand...
> 
> oct 4 exactly 12 wk mark so only 6 days!! i got a little nervous just now and thank god for dopplers she was a bouncin around because dh had to move it a couple times to find her again.Click to expand...

My scan is Oct 4th as well! I had a doppler with my daughter but sold it after she born so i may look into purchasing another one!


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> i never noticed emmysmommy that we're due on the same day! yay!!!
> 
> :thumbup:LOL...When is your next appointment??Click to expand...
> 
> oct 4 exactly 12 wk mark so only 6 days!! i got a little nervous just now and thank god for dopplers she was a bouncin around because dh had to move it a couple times to find her again.Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is Oct 4th as well! I had a doppler with my daughter but sold it after she born so i may look into purchasing another one!Click to expand...

i borrowed mine from a friend who was as nerotic during her pregnancy as i'm turning out to be. :blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

sorry sweetie x


----------



## DanaBump

wow what a suck and fail kinda day. had low to moderate grade cancer in my cervix which was removed by a leep in april. 6 mo pap just done and it's back. wonderful.


----------



## MissFox

I'm sorry to hear that Dana. :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Dana. :hugs:

thanks. i refuse to do anything because it came back mild, could just be because of the pregnancy. i'll wait for the pap 6 wks after birth and go from there. if it's mild again i may just not do anything until it comes back severe again. having a colposcopy done once a year is ridiculous and i'm over it.


----------



## MissFox

I think it's totally fine to wait til after baby is born for anything. Like you said- it's only mild. But it has to be hard to hear. Hopefully it stays mild!


----------



## JazzyCat

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

My heart goes out to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## JazzyCat

Sorry Dana, that's gotta be so tough to go through!! :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Dietrad - I am so deeply sorry (hugs) sent your way

Dana - Sorry to hear your news, too. You are right in waiting until after - wish you all the best

12 weeks! Awaiting my doppler arrival off of ebay - had one before but somehow broke it! It was a decent one too, which P'd me off! Scan is also Mon 4th Oct at 9.00am! DH wanted me to change the time but there was no way I was waiting any longer!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> wow what a suck and fail kinda day. had low to moderate grade cancer in my cervix which was removed by a leep in april. 6 mo pap just done and it's back. wonderful.

Sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

thanks guys. the pap came back mild which means it could be nothing at all and even if they did a colposcopy they would just "look" since i'm pregnant which i think is a waste of time and money. just disheartening to hear its possibly back.

i did hear that we'll be getting some help with bills like all the pregnancy bills from this time and the miscarriage which takes some weight off my back. plus we're getting some help with food for now but that doesn't start til nov since my step son's mom decided tho she no longer had placement she would still claim him but help is help. sux we had to ask for it but i'm beyond pride at this point.


----------



## chocojen

dana what a great positive attitude, bug hugs.

dietrad, sorry for your loss.

AFM i woke up headache free today for the first time in 4 days, its such a great feeling! No nausea either...so far. My boobs are huge today and only 6 days til scan day, I am si nervous but so excited too

x


----------



## smeej

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

I am so very sorry to hear that dietrad :(:cry:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

so sorry dietrad :( 

hope it all turns out ok dana

today I'm 12weeks - in exactly 7 days I'll be having my scan - why do I get the feeling this is going to be the LONGEST 7 days in my life? 10am next Wednesday, WILL TIME HURRY THE F UP PLEASE


----------



## lousielou

:hugs: Dietrad, sending you all my love honey. I'm so very sorry xx


----------



## Tasha360

so so sorry dietrad xx

Dana sorry to hear your news too hope your ok xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Really sorry to hear your news Dietrad :hugs:

Just got back from my Dating Scan, and got put back 13 days :( Has this happened to anyone else? Is it normal? xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

DanaBump said:


> thanks guys. the pap came back mild which means it could be nothing at all and even if they did a colposcopy they would just "look" since i'm pregnant which i think is a waste of time and money. just disheartening to hear its possibly back.
> 
> i did hear that we'll be getting some help with bills like all the pregnancy bills from this time and the miscarriage which takes some weight off my back. plus we're getting some help with food for now but that doesn't start til nov since my step son's mom decided tho she no longer had placement she would still claim him but help is help. sux we had to ask for it but i'm beyond pride at this point.

I really hope that you mild abnormal pap is really truly nothing at all. Prays are with you.


----------



## camishantel

I am 13 weeks today yay

They told me I was put back 2 days but since bubs has caught up... it could just be a mistake it's hard to measure when they are so small but wouldn't worry as long as they say everything looks good I wouldn't worry hun

9 days till my next scan and things with BF are up in the air again.. wish he would either straighten up or leave


----------



## lousielou

:hugs: Dana xx


----------



## laura3103

had my scan yesterday lil bean is all fine and was measuring 10 wks 4 days but i'm staying with my original due date because the women never measured my bean properly she was a right misrable cow!! never even spoke to me had to make out lil beans heartbeat myself.

here is my lil bean which looks more like a smudge.


----------



## Tasha360

Great scan hun. Some of the sonographers at R.Hall are really moody, glad i got a nice one. Whens ur next one now? xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry that so many people on here are going throught tough times, my thoughts are with you all
xxx


----------



## laura3103

i dont know tasha i thought i had to book my next one there and then but she said now see your midwife so will ask when i see her next. its all changed since i was having gert.

your right tho about them being moody hopefully i get a nice one next time.


----------



## Tasha360

They told me that if your consultant led, which i will be it'll come throught the post if not u make an appt at the desk. I wouldnt worry though the midwife will be able to make you one xx


----------



## laura3103

yeah i'm going to be consaultant lead as well cause of my BMI i'm not too worried now i know everything is ok just got to see midwife at 16 weeks and shes a right misrable cow as well lol so the less i have to see them the better ha ha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay ladies, be honest. Don't mind my hair, I just got out of the shower.

5th pregnancy, 3rd baby. 10 weeks today. I haven't eaten yet today (It's only 9am here). Second picture I'm sucking in. Do I have a bump yet, or still bloat? Don't worry, if you say bloat, you won't hurt my feelings.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02688.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC02689.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chocojen

I hope I dont get put back too much.....I would have to leave the april sweetpeas and join the may group....I feel I am getting to know you all on here and wouldnt want to do that! mind you it feels like my scan is never gonna arrive these 6 days are the longest ever x


----------



## michmash

I'm due on the 10th of April! Wow so many April sweet peas!! :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

I say it's a teeny start of a bump Brandi :D


----------



## Tasha360

id say its the start of a bump too Brandi

hi michmash :hi:

Ive got a few dates to change i think, ill do it when the kids are asleep later

I got told by the midwife that they wouldnt let me go past 38 weeks so ill be a March mommy but im staying put, i know all you lovely girlies on here 
xx


----------



## MissFox

That's a bump brandi! 
Choco- don't worry if you get put back a few days- I say stay with us since you've made it this far and you're right- you do know us more so it would suck to jump into the conversation and have to meet all the may folks. IDK- I dont like meeting people sometimes.
Cami- Sorry to hear about your BF. My DF and I have been fighting non-stop and I cried for HOURS the other night, but I have the reassurance that he's not going anywhere. :flower: 
Ugh- I'm such a slacker- I haven't put my pics up yet but I've just been SO BUSY! And I have another one tomorrow for NT (again, because she couldn't get what she needed at the last one). 
I'm sorry to hear about all of the meany/moody u/s techs! I am in LOVE with mine. She really had a picture she could use but said she would prefer to try again in a week! She knows I just want to see baby!


----------



## bernina

dietrad, I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Dana, thinking of you, I think you're handling things wonderfully. :hugs:

Congrats on all the lovely scans.

DH and I came back from SIL's with an almost brand new white crib, infant car seat, and a glider rocker. She has 2 year old twins and is pregnant with her third (due late Feb) but only needs one set of everything so I really lucked out!! I felt a bit odd taking these things so early, but she ordered new beds for the kids and really needed to make room and clear out her old stuff. Now I need to clean out the spare room that will be the nursery. Right now it has all of our camping gear scattered about!


----------



## chocojen

FX i will still be in april butt thanks miss fox and tasha will be staying put with all my april girlies no matter what


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> FX i will still be in april butt thanks miss fox and tasha will be staying put with all my april girlies no matter what

Yea, you never know, babies could come early. :)

HI to all the new people joining us!! :D 


:hugs: So sorry to hear about your loss diatrad.... :cry: You are in my thoughts. Hoping you well. 


I can't believe how much i've missed on the boards. Kinda had to get away from it all for a while because I was worrying about stupid stuff and wanted to keep my meanderings off the boards. :dohh:

Nothing new with me... sitting here waiting for the second tri to start basically. I have an appt on the 4th, but it's with a general practitioner so that I can get a referral to an OB. Really wish I didn't have to jump through all these stupid hoops. IM PREGNANT! Isn't that what OBs are for???


----------



## laura3103

i'm staying put as well not even changin my due date cause i reckon they have got my due date wrong cause it works out that thats they have only added 3 days on before my OV date and i know i OVed on that date cause i only bedded with DD dad on that 1 day and havent done it since. 

think baby is just due a growth spurt!!!


also tasha quick question about your scan did they put a print off of your scan details in your notes cause i never had one this time but did when i was having gert.


----------



## Tasha360

yeah they stuck 2 sheets to the back of my notes but they didnt write anythin on them just put the babies lengths xx


----------



## laura3103

oh i never had anything in mine will ask about it when i next go cause in my notes it looks like i havent had a scan. 

might play up the midwife so she sends me for another lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

I finally scheduled a meeting with my manager to talk to her about how I am meant to be avoiding stress but I seem to be doing more work since being pregnant. Only, the meeting has been postponed because I was doing too much work to take 10 minutes to sit in her office to discuss it.
Can't take much more of this. :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Oh cottleston that's horrible! I hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Ive got a few dates to change i think, ill do it when the kids are asleep later
> 
> I got told by the midwife that they wouldnt let me go past 38 weeks so ill be a March mommy but im staying put, i know all you lovely girlies on here
> xx

alex was born at 35 weeks so i have a very very good chance of being a march mummy too :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Hi ladies,

Dana hun, really hope nothing develops but i'd totally leave finding out anything until after bubba too :hugs:

How is everyone? I've felt ever so slightly better today :happydance: just icky when I need food :D

Didn't hear anything from hospital either so nucual scan must have given me low risk results :D

Welcome to the new ladies! xx


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got a few dates to change i think, ill do it when the kids are asleep later
> 
> I got told by the midwife that they wouldnt let me go past 38 weeks so ill be a March mommy but im staying put, i know all you lovely girlies on here
> xx
> 
> alex was born at 35 weeks so i have a very very good chance of being a march mummy too :hugs:Click to expand...

Jaimee was born on his due date and demi was 1 week early xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Been feeling down about the ladies who have lost recently. Don't understand it, but I feel like we are all so far along now it shouldn't be happening. :( 

And I feel like I shouldn't be so optimistic because I could be next. 

This could all be my seriously UNWANTED new symptom of worry that I have been having lately. I worry about everything now a days.... it's very annoying for the most part.


----------



## bernina

*Casey*, I totally feel the same way. I told everyone at work yesterday and now I feel so overwhelmed that something bad could happen. I know there is nothing I can do either way, it's completely out of my hands at this point, but still can't help the worrying and sense of dread I feel at times. :hugs: Know that you're not alone.


----------



## lyndsey37

dietrad said:


> I so pray that everyone has a healthy remaining pregnancy.
> Good luck ladies. :cry:

Big hugs and kisses :cry::hugs: so sorry xx


----------



## SazzleR

Had my scan this afternoon. Wow! There was a little bouncing bean in there! So weird it's moving around so much & I can't feel it at all. Everything looked good & the NT was only 1.2mm so fingers x'd that's low risk when get combined bloods back but it looks good. 

Will dig the laptop out & get a piccy up. I do all my B&Bing on my phone usually. 

I got brought forward 2 days so my official EDD is now the 12th. Would you mind changing it please Tasha? xxx


----------



## Tasha360

of course not hun i have a few to do ill have a look throughthe old posts tomorrow now. Im soooo tired today and i have a cold so im going to bed now. Nite evryone xx


----------



## MissFox

Good night Tasha- Get some rest.


----------



## DanaBump

i'm getting more and more excited for my scan on monday. really nice having a doppler so i can know without a doubt the little buggers still in there. 

my bum hurts like no other which makes sitting taking calls a lot irritating. 

how come no one talks about all the gross and painfull things that happen during pregnancy? i swear if we did that would end teenage pregnancy, it may end all pregnancy but one thing at a time. for example, i had a pea sized glob of mucus come out. looked like a mucus plug which apparently is normal but ew. plus it had some brown blood mixed in, so double ew.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> i'm getting more and more excited for my scan on monday. really nice having a doppler so i can know without a doubt the little buggers still in there.
> 
> my bum hurts like no other which makes sitting taking calls a lot irritating.
> 
> how come no one talks about all the gross and painfull things that happen during pregnancy? i swear if we did that would end teenage pregnancy, it may end all pregnancy but one thing at a time. for example, i had a pea sized glob of mucus come out. looked like a mucus plug which apparently is normal but ew. plus it had some brown blood mixed in, so double ew.


Dana girl you crack me up!! Nope no one tells us all the nasty stuff our body does during pregnancy!! I had so forgotten about all the discharge and increase cm we have! I am so sorry about your pap coming back abnormal prayers and FX all is going to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

I have been telling my friend about EVERYTHING because she wants kids like no other. She wont be scared off by it but I've had to tell her! Like 'Oh, you'll have to change your panties constantly because they're always WET"


----------



## DanaBump

ok, so now that most of us have announced to fb i want some emails so i can expand my fb friendage, plz!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

if anyone wants to add me look me up under my email: [email protected] 

Just let me know when you add me that your bnb. I don't usually add people who I don't know... 

But I know all you! Just not face to face :D


----------



## BigPoppa192

Hi guys congratulations to you all wishing you all a healthy and stress free pregnancy. My partner happy-evie is a member so im coming to join to show her support and talk with people at the same stage as us. Also our due date was miscalculated it's showing up on page 1 as april 9th but its actually april 10th.


----------



## MissFox

welcome bigpoppa


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BigPoppa192 said:


> Hi guys congratulations to you all wishing you all a healthy and stress free pregnancy. My partner happy-evie is a member so im coming to join to show her support and talk with people at the same stage as us. Also our due date was miscalculated it's showing up on page 1 as april 9th but its actually april 10th.

WElcome!! And congrats!


----------



## bernina

Welcome BigPoppa and congrats to you and your partner!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the group, BigPoppa!!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

12 week scan today ladies!!!!! :) YAYYYY!!!!! Everything was perfectly fine! :) i posted pics on a thread on first trimester :)


----------



## chocojen

nice to see you back casey.

I am meeting up with SIL today, really looking forward to seeing her but she doesnt know...OH wants to wait til after the scan before we tell her. But I am looking really podgy now, got to work out what to wear to keep things hidden. I wish I could tell her but its only a few more days til the scan...


----------



## gertrude

I have a headache so bad I want to cry :(

I woke up with a coughing fit in the night - my cold is on its way out thankfully but I have a stupid cough now. So I got another crap nights sleep, when I did sleep I had a terrible dream and now I'm at work I feel so lousy I want to just cry. I've drunk about a litre already, need another 2 I think, and sleep. Will someone please just let me sleep :(

and of course work is just CRAZY busy at the moment :(


----------



## bernina

*gertrude*, so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Maybe try calling your dr to see if there are any safe medicines for you to take, or perhaps running a hot or cool mist humidifier would help. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JakesMummy

I used to have a Hibebe doppler which somehow broke in between me using it 2 years ago and now! 
So decided to order a cheapie off of ebay - Angelsounds. It arrived today. Now bearing in mind I haven't had any sickness and one symptom being sore nipples, I haven't had a scan or anything I was so nervous and scared for scan on Monday!

This morning I used it and straight away heard the heartbeat! Like a choo-choo train! So sweet! Just as I got it in perfect position, the little imp got away..funniest thing is, I could hear all his movements, and everytime he kicked or punched a loud swoosh would ho through the headphones - Think I have a very active one here! Jake wasn;t that active in utero so I am guessing this one will be! Lol


----------



## DanaBump

i'm finally deciding to get the anti nausea meds. i'm starting to miss work and we definatly can't afford that. it's not exactly what i wanted but i'm sure it's not harmful and baby needs clothes and diapers and mommy needs a money from work to buy those clothes and diapers.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I've been for my clinic appointment today 

My 20 week scan is booked for the 22/11/10 I will be 21 weeks

I have my glucose test booked for 13/12/10 when I am 24 weeks

Had some spotting at work today so at my appointment they put the portable scan on me (without full bladder) and I seen baby bouncing and jumping around beautifully so I think they were just being mean with me at the other hospital


----------



## chocojen

great news snowball
jakes mommy pleased you heard the heartbeat straight away, I am still too much of a wimp to even think about trying until i have seen there is something there!
had a lovely day with SIL and neice (5mths) wish I could have told her though but OH wants to wait til after scan, had to wear very unflattering clothes to hide it!!!


----------



## MissFox

Ok, I'm officially sick today. I was hoping I could avoid it because I am only this bad when I don't sleep- and sure enough, DF came to bed at 4am and woke me up. I couldn't get back to sleep so now the rest of the day is going to be miserable. Upside: I am 13 weeks and I get to see baby again today to see if they can get the measurements they need


----------



## MissFox

Sweet. So I made it a point to schedule my u/s for later this afternoon so that my mom can make it once my little brother gets out of school and she just called to let me know that she can't. She refers to this baby as "our baby" which annoys the hell out of me as it is but now she wont even come to one of the ultra sounds i'm having??! Awesome.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Ok, I'm officially sick today. I was hoping I could avoid it because I am only this bad when I don't sleep- and sure enough, DF came to bed at 4am and woke me up. I couldn't get back to sleep so now the rest of the day is going to be miserable. Upside: I am 13 weeks and I get to see baby again today to see if they can get the measurements they need

yay for second trimester!!! w00t!!:happydance:


----------



## lousielou

:shock: 2nd tri already?? Crikey! This is whizzing by for me!! Anyone else?


----------



## DanaBump

lousielou said:


> :shock: 2nd tri already?? Crikey! This is whizzing by for me!! Anyone else?

it's going quickly but im remembering every minute of it :sick:


----------



## stephwiggy

Think I may be off to second tri. Having a hard time with spinal condition atm. But keep hearing bubs heartbeat so tryin to concentrate on that.


----------



## CottlestonPie

New Mothercare opened locally... apparently its huge and tonight is late night shopping. Guess where I'm going! heehee :D


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> Ok, I'm officially sick today. I was hoping I could avoid it because I am only this bad when I don't sleep- and sure enough, DF came to bed at 4am and woke me up. I couldn't get back to sleep so now the rest of the day is going to be miserable. Upside: I am 13 weeks and I get to see baby again today to see if they can get the measurements they need

I am having sleep problems too. These days I always wake up to pee twice during the night and sometimes I don't get back to sleep! It's driving me mad just lying there trying to sleep. .. and each time I look at the clock it's getting clser to having to get up. I normally drop off for 10 mins near the end then that's worse!


----------



## UkCath

CottlestonPie said:


> New Mothercare opened locally... apparently its huge and tonight is late night shopping. Guess where I'm going! heehee :D

I haven't bought a single thing yet. Although I am liking the BabyStyle Oyster Travel System.


----------



## lousielou

CottlestonPie said:


> New Mothercare opened locally... apparently its huge and tonight is late night shopping. Guess where I'm going! heehee :D

Lucky you - my local Mothercare has just closed!!


----------



## caro103

yeah v lucky, my local big one is about an hours drive away :(, but will enjoy going when we finally get there and will so make the most of the day! :D


----------



## Buttons13

We have a mothercare here but my SIL has told me not to buy anything as she thinks they will have all sorts of things to pass on come April! Fine by me to be able to save a bit of money!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah thats always very handy! My sister has a cot that she hasnt used in a year or so. Might see if I can make use of it to save a few quid. It's a really nice one!

I think I'm quite lucky that I have that new Mothercare about 10 minute drive in one direction and Bluewater a 10 minute drive in the other. It makes early shopping far too tempting though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just got a phone call!! My next ultrasound is on October 12! Yay! I'll be a day shy of 12 weeks!


----------



## JakesMummy

Ohh I have a local Mothercare- huge one at that! And Shepards Bush isn't a long drive away, so can visit White City and spend spend spend! Lol I saw a gorgeous Hungry Caterpillar outfit in Sainsburys . . in fact,t ehy have quite a little range of Hungry Caterpillar clothes . At the moment Sainsburys is 25% off clothes until Mon and Tesco is 20% off until Sunday.


----------



## MissFox

alright here is one picture from last week's u/s (3d one) and one from this week (13 wks)
 



Attached Files:







baby12wks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 17









baby13wkswave.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFOx that 3d scan is awesome!!


----------



## MissFox

I absolutely love that one! It's the best out of all of them. She did a few last time and only 2 this time but I'm happy! There was a lot of leg shots this time and the NT measurments were 1.3 (she finally got them! well, I think she was just not getting them so we would have to come back this week) And the token wave shot was great for today.
Also the heart rate was 154


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so can't wait for a 3d scan. We will probably pay for a private one about 18 weeks. Ya think that is a good time to see boy or girl?


----------



## MissFox

I'm sure 18 weeks is a good time to see if it's a boy or a girl. I'm so happy that the tech LOVES me and just kept getting new/different shots!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am glad you get a good one. Good techs that love to see babies over and over and want to please the mom is hard to find!! Lucky you!


----------



## MissFox

She's always going on and on about how she has the "best job in the world... well, most of the time" The baby was squished when I got in the room from being too full of fluid so she had me pee and still managed to get amazing pictures of hte baby! Which is good to know- as long as I go in with a cup of water in me I'll be good!


----------



## DanaBump

awww seeing those make me more and more excited for monday! 

i too love where i go, they're all so friendly and love what their doing. she even tried getting some 3d's the last time but 7 wks was a little small. i'm hoping s/he spreads her legs real big so i can see already :haha:

we are also going about wk 19 to get the u/s for sex. we would have to wait til week 21 otherwise and frankly that's just not acceptable. :blush:


----------



## MissFox

Dana- mine didn't try for 3D at almost 9 weeks, but at 12 it was CLEAR and soooo great! I'm sure your next one will be amazing and I hope you get some great 3Ds!!


----------



## DanaBump

she was so great. we told her about the prev miscarriage and i about jumped off the table when i saw the heartbeat even before it really "started" so she was having fun with us. the place is great because when you walk into the u/s section all you hear is heartbeats from other u/s happening. soooooo neat.

great when you find ppl who love their job especially with something like ppl having babies. if you can't have fun around ppl having babies, something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## lousielou

Lovely photo MissFox - you must be over the moon with that one :)

We had a 3d scan with Flexi when I was 29 weeks - it was amazing! I'm going to ask Santa for another one this year, as I have been a very good girl... :)


----------



## chocojen

Gorgeous Miss Fox, its incredible to see how much our babies look like babies already!

Sickness has returned for me big time the last few days and have actually been vomitting too....I hope it is gonna pass soon being as I am nearly 12 weeks now. God I am so excited and scared about the scan on tuesday, I just hope I will be able to relax a bit after that.

Its so great having all you ladies to offload to xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just got a bargin - couldnt help my self

the bouncer we had similar to alex was £50 now 14.99!!

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-2950.aspx


----------



## chocojen

what a bargain!
gonna start shopping as soon as i get my scan!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just got my NT result back as low risk, yay!!


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Just got my NT result back as low risk, yay!!

Hi Ladies,

well after a very nervous wait , I had my 12 week scan yesterday. I held my breath and couldn't look at the screen until the sonographer found our bean and confirmed a heart beat!

there he/she was - clear as anything and standing on it's head! then it wriggled around, waving and kicking and back flipped onto it's tummy! 

I think I had the biggest smile ever , and DH had tears of joy :) I really can't tell you the relief and happiness we felt!

I also got the Nuchal measurement of 0.9mm which is a good sign, but i also got the bloods taken for the combined screening, so i will have to wait and get the results for these, but fingers crossed it will be low risk.:thumbup:

Oh yes - Ive also been put back a day - so I'm now due on April 15th :) 


I'll try and upload the scan pic :)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news Cottleston and Smeej!! Always great news to hear of healthy babies!!


----------



## smeej

sorry pic is wrong way up - but nevermind!

you can definitley see facial features - and a little arm waving! :)
 



Attached Files:







bean - 12weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Cottleston and Smeej!!! Great updates!

I got my NT result - very low risk last night, or "screen negative" as they put it!! :happydance:

I asked my DH how big he thought our baby was last night, I loved it: "walnut? almond? peanut?" :haha: You should have seen his face when I told him plum!!! He couldn't believe how big the LO is getting! 

Told my mom, dad, MIL, brother and sister this week! Love sharing the news. Today I'm telling my 93 year old grandma!!! She's going to be so excited, this will be her second great grand baby!!! (first that is mine)!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Miss Fox, lovely pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, 

Just found this group again after forgetting where it was haha. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I so can't wait for a 3d scan. We will probably pay for a private one about 18 weeks. Ya think that is a good time to see boy or girl?

We are going to pay for a private scan at 17 weeks...If they cant see it then i will have to wait till 20 weeks lol:haha:


----------



## DanaBump

has gotten it thru my head that what i'm hearing on the doppler is in fact my heart and not baby's so now i'm nervous as all hell that it's gone. nevermind i've been super sick, that just must be some kind of bug.


----------



## Tasha360

Right, ive updated the due dates. Let me know if ive missed you off or got you wrong, had to go through bout 20 pages lol xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh Dana -you'd be able to tell the difference between ours and babys heartbeat. My lo sounds like a train on tracks!! Keep positive : )

Great news on all your NT results and scans! I am getting so excited and still anxious for my scan on Monday,too! 9am so no waiting around that day, thank goodness.

I asked Dean for a 4d scan for a xmas present and he agreed - yay! Although I may get it before xmas. We find out the sex at around 20-22 weeks here at the anomoly scan, so I'll find out then and get them to confirm at the 4d one - yay!

By the way, anyone with a home doppler, when you listen to babys heartbeat, can you hear the amount of wriggling and kicking they do!? Mine goes nuts and kicks/punches like I am annoying him .. probably am! It always amazes me when you see the baby on a screen at the scan and you can't feel them but they bounce around so much!


----------



## chocojen

great news cottleson
smeej thats a great picture definitely can see the face
jazzy also brilliant news

I have had a lovely day with my overexcited mother, really hope everything is ok next week or she is gonna be a wreck...possibly worse than me. In the past she has had extremely bad anxiety and depression (she has had electric convulsion therapy and is still on anti depressants). I really hope that all is ok because I worry that if it isnt it could have a really negative effect on her health. She is so well at the moment but she was like this in the run up to me sisters wedding and then when it was all over she took an overdose and was admitted back into a pyschiatric hospital. This worries me almost as much as the sonographer finding something on my belly!


----------



## MissFox

Good morning ladies. I was supposed to have a dr. appointment this mornig but my midwife is in delivery and they wanted me to come back at 4. So frustrating because now I don't get to go until Tuesday. I woke up early to get ready for it but it got cancelled within 10 minutesof being up. So now I can't go back to sleep and I'm trying to clean the kitchen.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I forgot to mention how wonderful Miss Fox's 3d scan was! :D 

Also, i've been dawdling on little things that we can look forward to soon. 

I know some of you ladies have been talking about being able to feel the baby, and while i know i'm WAY too early to feel anything, my heart fluttered when I was holding the area where my uterus should be (just above the pubic mound) and I started feeling little gurgles and flutter, and I thought, OH GOD! Its my baby!!! And I was estatic, but it was short lived because then... (TMI) I pooted.... :dohh: 

But it got me thinking how close some of us first timers are to feeling the "quickenings" and we are (if you are 10 weeks like me, if not minus or add) 8 weeks away!!! Quickening can begin as early as 18 weeks. For the momma's who already have babies, it can be several weeks sooner. 

I'm so excited to feel my baby for the first time!!! I may cry! :cry: I'm such an emotional sap!


----------



## MissFox

OH casey- you made me giggle!!! I was poking around my belly and could feel MY heart beating. Then I thought of how the u/s tech was jiggling to get baby to move and I thought... hmmm I wonder if I jiggle baby if I could, while focusing on it, feel it move? THen I figured that baby is probably sleeping and I should leave it alone.


----------



## stomp110

Hey everyone im sue 11th April.. and im very exsited!!


----------



## bernina

Hi Dana.

If you time the heartbeat you'll be able to know for sure if it's you or the baby. Baby should be somewhere around 160 (a bit lower or higher is okay too). Your heartbeat should definitely not be over 90 when in a resting state, so that's enough of a difference to figure out which you're hearing.

What I do is find little one's heartbeat, then get out the stopwatch on my phone and start counting until the stopwatch hits 30 seconds. Multiply that number by 2 and if it's close to 160 then you have definitely found baby. 

I also found it helpful to listen to You Tube videos of other people using the doppler so I knew what type of swoosh swoosh sound to listen for.


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.

just had tell someone about my bargain today i know its early but i couldnt resist it i was looking on ebay for pushchairs and came across the pram i wanted (loola) at a dirt cheap start price it came with the carrycot carseat and footmuff so i watched it and got a little excited as its the pushchair i have been and looked at in mothercare and in the end i got it for £60 i was screaming with joy lol if i brought everything new it would cost more than £400 so i'm well chuffed.


----------



## caro103

wow amazing scans everyone, esp the 3d ones!

choco, try not to worry to much hun, fx'ed everything will be fine :hugs:

Laura that sounds like an amazing deal! :D

So i'm on :cloud9: tonight, my mum listened in and picked up bubbas heartbeat instantly, was between 154-164bmp :D


----------



## Tasha360

great deal laura. Ive got the loola with Demi and its fab. Mines like new and only paid £20 off Used Dudley (without carrycot though). You wont be dissapointed xx


----------



## Tasha360

welcome stomp110 x


----------



## laura3103

i hope i'm not tasha i got to drive to wigan on sunday to collect it. i got my crib off used dudley for £15 i love them sites and gumtree is great as well. 

well i'm sorted for all my big things now as i'm going to use all gerts old stuff just need to get her a bed so i can use her cotbed. 

oh how exciting everthing is coming together.

just need to find somewhere to live now and settle in and i will be one happy pregnant lady


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Hi Dana.
> 
> If you time the heartbeat you'll be able to know for sure if it's you or the baby. Baby should be somewhere around 160 (a bit lower or higher is okay too). Your heartbeat should definitely not be over 90 when in a resting state, so that's enough of a difference to figure out which you're hearing.
> 
> What I do is find little one's heartbeat, then get out the stopwatch on my phone and start counting until the stopwatch hits 30 seconds. Multiply that number by 2 and if it's close to 160 then you have definitely found baby.
> 
> I also found it helpful to listen to You Tube videos of other people using the doppler so I knew what type of swoosh swoosh sound to listen for.


actually, the doppler i have has a heart monitor on it and the hb is 184. i know it's not mine because my heart would be exploding out of my chest but my pregnant head is still telling me it's not the baby.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My trousers are not fitting as comfortably as they used to now. Is anyone else starting to think of maternity wear yet? Do you just order your normal size? How do they last the whole pregnancy? or do they?


----------



## bernina

Oh that's great Dana, mine is the Angel Sounds one and doesn't have any sort of read out. You are definitely finding little one. I know what you mean though about not believing it. 2 minutes after I've heard and counted I'm still convinced something is wrong or that I was hearing something else.


----------



## bernina

I've actually worn maternity jeans a few times already :blush:

I think a better option for me though is to buy jeans in a size larger to give me the extra room. The maternity jeans are still a bit loose and I have to wear a belly band to keep them from slouching.


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Maternity clothes are too big on me and look quite silly lol 
however I do not fit comfortably In my size 0 (us) pants anymore 
SOOO I have bought two sizes up ! And They fit perfectly! I also 
go for cute yet chic sweatpants ;)


----------



## camishantel

yay on all the great u/s photos can't wait till mine now only a week away.. really belive I am feeling baby as I know when it is gas... very strange feelings.. 

so this morning was horrible... woke up and my back drivers side tire was completely flat then came back upstairs and dog had gotten sick and peed vomited and pooed in her cage.. I almost lost my breakfast trying to clean it up... ewwwwwwww


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been looking for maternity jeans this week. The ones I've seen either have the band thats too big/high (proper bump ones)... or they're early maternity which would fit but they're hipster style which end up halfway down my bum because I'm too large for low cut jeans.

For now I'm wearing maternity leggings from Peacocks or regular jeans with a hair elastic in the button hole.

I WILL find comfy jeans though!!


----------



## MissFox

I've just gotten a couple of pairs of jeans that are a size bigger (and one pair that 2 sizes bigger) than my normal size. Works great for me so far- and yoga pants. I have a couple cute pairs with seems down the front of the legs to make them look more like pants and less like yoga pants. 
I've also lost 5lbs, but I'm definitely showing! I think I'm just natually dumping some of the weight I gained from birth control because I'm eating lots!


----------



## JakesMummy

I am in maternity gear, and it is so comfy, and looks great so no-one knows it is maternity!! Wearing jeans today from next with a small waistband on - so comfy! And a stretchy jumper from Gap Maternity on sale, and a cardigan too. I found new look and next have the best range for me, as I am tall also. So makes it doubly hard! Dorothy perkins are OK although I prefer their tops. Luckily I had a winter pregnancy last time, so can wear the same again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox 2 more days and you move a box and are in 2nd tri!! yay!


----------



## MissFox

I've been thinking that!! WOOHOO!


----------



## DanaBump

according to my mayo clinic book, end of week 12 is 2nd trimester...


----------



## camishantel

all the books say something different but my Dr. says end of week 12 so I am already 2nd tri yay


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol everywhere is conflicting -I have always gone by week 13 as second trimester. So 12 weeks 6 days is the last day - I shall be in my 2nd trimester come wednesday - yay!


----------



## MissFox

Thursday I qualify for the BnB "2nd tri" dates! haha.


----------



## DanaBump

that's why i said congrats on the 2nd tri earlier this week :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I think all places are different for tri dates to move....bnb is 14 weeks..but I think the happy meduim is 13+3. I have a week to go and I am there!! So excited! :)


----------



## DanaBump

LOL good call reeds


----------



## MissFox

It's so exciting because we're all getting so close!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know!! 

Dana thanks for coming by my journal and commenting on my dump!


----------



## chocojen

*Kirsty and Cottleson* I have been in maternity jeans for a few weeks now from next they are soooo comfortable. Mine have a stretchy band that sits beneath bump, my normal jeans domt do up and it seems a waste of money to keep buying jeans a size up will just need replacing to many times...these should last!

So it is my weekend off (I work every other) and my OH has spent allmonring watching the ryder cup now he is heading off to watch football (Bournemouth V Southampton local derby...he is Bmth fan). Then he is going straight out into town for drinks tonight GRRRRRRRR!!!! Oh how things need to change in a few months! 

Oh well leaves me free to watch Strictly and X factor in peace and quiet!


----------



## Tasha360

laura3103 said:


> i hope i'm not tasha i got to drive to wigan on sunday to collect it. i got my crib off used dudley for £15 i love them sites and gumtree is great as well.
> 
> well i'm sorted for all my big things now as i'm going to use all gerts old stuff just need to get her a bed so i can use her cotbed.
> 
> oh how exciting everthing is coming together.
> 
> just need to find somewhere to live now and settle in and i will be one happy pregnant lady

I havent bought anything yet. Demi will still be in her cot bed so i need to get two. Ive still got all Jaimees walkers etc which demi will use and then the next ones. We need to move to a bigger house too, no way we would fit one baby here let alone two! Also need a 7 seater car OMG im stressin again now lol xx


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawwww! I've just got the best parcel through the post. My best friend sent me a big box with loads of little preggo pressies in with a note saying now we knew everything was ok, she wanted to spoil me! How nice is that! I've got some moisturiser for my bump, a mum-to-be bath soak, a pregnancy journal, a book of mocktail recipes & DH got a 'blokes 100 top tips for surviving pregnancy'. I also got 2 cards through the post from friends that we've told following the scan. What a lovely delivery from the postie today! x


----------



## lousielou

Ah how lovely Sazzle! 

Anyone else feeling incredibly emotional...? I have been close to tears for the last three days, anything can set me off I feel like a big, wet blanket!! :cry:


----------



## camishantel

yea about the last week I have been super emotional.. so funny what pregnancy brings


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I know!!
> 
> Dana thanks for coming by my journal and commenting on my dump!

don't you mean your bump? lol


----------



## MissFox

OMG I READ THAT TOO! I was like... I think she meant BUMP but I'll let it go.


----------



## UkCath

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I know!!
> 
> Dana thanks for coming by my journal and commenting on my dump!
> 
> don't you mean your bump? lolClick to expand...

Ha ha :haha: I was wondering what was going on in that journal!

I am going to go shopping for bigger clothes tomorrow, currently sat in my old jeans but with the button undone...


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Will be 11 weeks tomorrow! :) And I have a dr's appt tomorrow. 

I really really really want them to do a Ultrasound. Because i'm sorta freaking out about MMC. I don't know why... just something that is worrying me this week. I'm not sure they will though, because it's just a general practitioner appt to "confirm" pregnancy since I was at a fertility clinic before. 

I just want reassurance, and maybe it's coming from ultrasound withdrawl. 

I guess it just freaks me out that there wouldn't even be any symptoms... I could continue having the normal pregnancy symptoms, and nothing viable would be in there... :nope: that scares me.


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on 11 weeks casey! I hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Congrats on 11 weeks casey! I hope your appointment goes well!


Silly me, it's not tomorrow it's Monday! :dohh:


----------



## gertrude

well for the first time in ages my boobs aren't so sensitive I want to hold them! still more sensitive than normal but I'm enjoying the easing off!

Am also feeling much more dizzy again - last night I definitely felt queasy again - grrrrr

can anyone feel the uterus? I'm 12w3d but I can't feel much other than big fat tum :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

I can feel a hardness above my pubic bone when I'm lying down. My tummy feels like it's getting more solid where my insides are making more room I think!! (that might just be in my head lol)
My OH reckons I'm "taking shape" now but I just feel like I'm getting fat haha

I got some naternity jeans today from Next... They're the ones with elasticated side panels rather than a whole band. Omg they're sooooo comfy I don't know why I waited so long!
Also went looking at travel systems... and bought a safer, bigger 4door car this morning! Had such a productive day it feels great!

14w tomorrow :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

UkCath said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I know!!
> 
> Dana thanks for coming by my journal and commenting on my dump!
> 
> don't you mean your bump? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha :haha: I was wondering what was going on in that journal!
> 
> I am going to go shopping for bigger clothes tomorrow, currently sat in my old jeans but with the button undone...Click to expand...

LOL! I am so blaming that on baby brain!! Calling my bump a dump!! I am so silly:wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cottles I love seeing your ticker!! Happy 14 weeks and 2nd tri!! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I can feel the uterus when lying flat on my back..it is about 14 weeks measurement, but I have had 2 pregnancies prior so it is a bit slack to say the least!!! Lol OMG I was in london today on the Underground, with Jake , and got offered a seat as i was pregnant - the guy asked me how far gone I was, when I said 3 months he thought i was more - charming! Oh well, chivalry isn't dead just yet!


----------



## SazzleR

My SIL has brought a holdall full of her old maternity clothes round for me tonight. Can't wait to have a good sort through & find some trousers that fit. So sick of doing the buttons on mine with hair bobbles! x


----------



## smeej

Morning All!

I had a letter from the hospital yesterday with the results of my combined screening for Down's - It's low risk with a 1:10000 chance. (I'm 38, so was a little worried!)

We are so pleased that hopefully that is one less worry :)

I can't believe how quickly i received it as i only had scan and bloods on Thursday!

also, DH surprised me with some gifts! A "slanket" which is a lovely soft blanket that you can wear when snuggled on the sofa, as i always feel the cold :), some lovely moisturising creams for my tummy, and some foot and leg massage cream , and also a really sweet Baby journal/keepsake album. :)


----------



## lousielou

Aw how sweet smeej! ...That reminds me though, I haven't written in my journal for ages and ages!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm constantly in maternity H&M leggings or primark jeggings,with various jumper dresses, it seems so much easier to be pregnant in Winter!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm a lime!!!! 

So, weird thing. I'm kinda still freaking out about the whole MMC. I think it's because of my appt tomorrow. I always get freaked out about any appt. I have reason to believe that they WILL do an ultrasound. 

Also, in a fight with my Mother. Really upset with her. She decided to emotionally dump all her negativity on me, because of a stupid FB post. I'm really over her immaturity. I don't need to have her or anyone else around pissing me off, if they can't control their emotions. 

Just having a pretty crappy weekend. :( Mostly because of my mother, but also because of my stupid worries!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I can't believe how many family arguments are caused by facebook, it's so sad. :( I haven't spoke to most of my family for a few years now, it's sad but it caused more stress trying to get on with everyone and beat myself up about expectations that I've just walked away from it all, does help I live 200 miles away now though!
I do however have fab in-laws. It seems to happen a lot, that you have one set of grandparents for your kids who are fab and one set that just aren't!


----------



## camishantel

Casey sorry your having a bad weekend... I have to work all weekend and I am exhausted


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I can't believe how many family arguments are caused by facebook, it's so sad. :( I haven't spoke to most of my family for a few years now, it's sad but it caused more stress trying to get on with everyone and beat myself up about expectations that I've just walked away from it all, does help I live 200 miles away now though!
> I do however have fab in-laws. It seems to happen a lot, that you have one set of grandparents for your kids who are fab and one set that just aren't!

I'm thinking of walking away at the moment. I feel like if your emotional maturity isn't strong enough to let Facebook be the stupid social network site it is, instead of stress inducing argument generator then you aren't mature enough to my a part of my child's life. 

My In Laws are OKAY, it just seems like if a fight happens with one set, the other set is there to make things better... don't know if that makes anything better or worse. But at least my in laws don't start fights over facebook, anything we argue about actually has substance.


----------



## UkCath

smeej said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I had a letter from the hospital yesterday with the results of my combined screening for Down's - It's low risk with a 1:10000 chance. (I'm 38, so was a little worried!)
> 
> We are so pleased that hopefully that is one less worry :)

Had my NT scan today, Nuchal Thinkness 1.1mm which I was really pleased about. Still waiting for the bloods but I am pretty posistve about it now after the scan.

It was amazing, the baby was flipping about, tried a headstand and even tried to do the splits in this picture!
 



Attached Files:







baby tries the splits.jpg
File size: 130.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats that's a great pic!

I'm a lemon now heehee :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So there we have it. As of Friday morning, I am officially a single mother.

I was finally able to move out of my husband's house and into my own, and that's when he finally showed what he was truly feeling and poured his heart out...and in the process, broke mine. I knew it all along, we're not over each other. We still love each other very deeply and I think the separation has really sunk into us that this is not what we want from our marriage. We both want the marriage to work, we both want our family together, we both want to be able to love and trust each other again, but we don't know how. He says I can eventually move back in, after the baby is born, and if we've done some work on the marriage and feel comfortable with the progress we've made. But he also tells me that if that happens, because the baby isn't his (or at least likely isn't), the baby isn't moving in with me.

This breaks my heart. Who do I choose to let go of? An unborn child whom I love and want very much, or my husband of almost 5 years and our two amazing children? Do I fight to keep my family together and give another couple the opportunity of being a family, or do I start a new family, just me and my 3 kids?

I thought pregnancy was supposed to be happy. I'm far from happy.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

BrandiCanucks said:


> So there we have it. As of Friday morning, I am officially a single mother.
> 
> I was finally able to move out of my husband's house and into my own, and that's when he finally showed what he was truly feeling and poured his heart out...and in the process, broke mine. I knew it all along, we're not over each other. We still love each other very deeply and I think the separation has really sunk into us that this is not what we want from our marriage. We both want the marriage to work, we both want our family together, we both want to be able to love and trust each other again, but we don't know how. He says I can eventually move back in, after the baby is born, and if we've done some work on the marriage and feel comfortable with the progress we've made. But he also tells me that if that happens, because the baby isn't his (or at least likely isn't), the baby isn't moving in with me.
> 
> This breaks my heart. Who do I choose to let go of? An unborn child whom I love and want very much, or my husband of almost 5 years and our two amazing children? Do I fight to keep my family together and give another couple the opportunity of being a family, or do I start a new family, just me and my 3 kids?
> 
> I thought pregnancy was supposed to be happy. I'm far from happy.

Certainly not all pregnancies are happy sweetie. Though I understand the want for that happiness. The child is not your husband's? So does that mean that some type of mistrust/mistake/vulnerable moment happened? Oh my... I can not begin to imagine all the feelings that you are having at the moment. 

What a tough situation dear. :hugs: I hope that you can see the options you have in front of you with an clear and open mind. Certainly all your options have pros and cons. Though weighing them and figuring out which is the lesser of two evils is the hardest part. 

Your in my thoughts, and i'm sure that all of us are here for you if need be. :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Thanks Cottleston, congrats on getting to the next fruit!

Brandi, I don't think anyone can really advise on what choice you should make, but I know my concern would be that if you let the baby go, you may lose the baby and the husband in the end if your reconcilliation doesn't work.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sent my mother an email. Talked about boundaries and what it is appropriate and not appropriate with me anymore. I was told by my cousin, whose older and wiser that parents have a hard time letting go of their "children" and the "control" that they used to have over them, so sometimes it's good to set standards and boundaries that they can live by. So I did. I hope it goes well. My mother can be very harsh and unrelenting unless she gets her way... I just have to learn to play by the same rules.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My husband had a vasectomy when our son was 5 weeks old. I wanted one more child, and he did it behind my back fully knowing this. I love him, so I fought to make the marriage work. In the end, we (thought) we realized that being apart was better, so we signed a separation agreement and divorce papers in July but never handed them in. I, stupidly, in desperation, used a sperm donor at a clinic to conceive my third child. I didn't expect the insemination to take on the first try, but it did, and here I sit, 10 1/2 weeks pregnant. The thing is though, I had sex with my husband on the night I ovulated, and was inseminated the morning after I ovulated, and recent sperm analysis has revealed that my husband had a low sperm count of 20 000. The procedure I used at the clinic has only a 10% success rate.

I went forward with this because, according to a separation agreement and divorce papers, we had the intent to discontinue our marriage and I thought it was time to move on. I should have though much harder about this. I should have at least waited until I was out of the house, and out of school, and until my marriage was officially over. With how he constantly turned away from me when I offered affection, with the lack of "I love you"'s, with the lack of time spent together, I never expected him to admit to me that he didn't want our marriage to actually end. Had I known, had I seen it, I never would have gon through with what I did, at least not now.

I only wish I realized sooner that he doesn't have to tell me he loves me every day, or give me a hug and kiss every 30 minutes to actually love me. I'm just not sure what I want more...this baby or my marriage and family.


----------



## chocojen

wow you guys have had a tough weekend...massive hugs for everyone who needs them xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

UKcath thats a great scan picture congratulations

and to cottleson congrats on the new fruit!!!

my OH got really cross today as my friend who has known since day 2 has told her parents and they publicly congratulated us at a christening party today....i think he has overeacted as we didnt really know anyone else who was there but he is worried about his family finding out from someone else (he doesnt want to tell them til after scan)! Scan is on tuesday anyway so I really dont think he should be panicking!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Such a hard situation Brandi. And I'm sorry that everything has come down to this. Knowing the full story now. I can't understand why your husband is making you choose between the baby and him. The baby wasn't conceived out of wedlock (other words cheating). You wanted a third child and he went about getting a vasectomy without consulting you. I've always learned that if you make someone choose something to be with you, and they choose to be with you, they will always resent it. And it works for anything "it's either me or the baby" "it's either me or flight school" "it's either me or the military". Making someone choose a different path in life, is very unfair. And it leaves resentment behind. 

You should definitely talk with him about that, because if you give up the baby because he made you choose that, then you may end up losing both because of the resentment it leaves behind. 

I hope you feel better soon. I can't imagine the heartache you are having to deal with right now. :hugs: And know that my advice is only given pure of heart. No judgement or hard feelings on either party (your and your husband). Take it or leave it, because what's best for you is going to come from within you and not from what others say. :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Brandi I'm so sorry to hear what youre going through. :hugs: Would it be too much for him to get used to if you chose not to give up your baby? As that is SO much to ask, I can't possibly imagine... I hope everything works out the way you hope xx


Guys, is it still too early to buy big stuff? Car seats and things like that?
We want the maxi-cosi pebble seat with the familyfix base for the car. They're £150 each but I just found a website that sells the two together for £199. We'd save over £100!!
But I can't decide if it's just a bit too early.....


----------



## Tasha360

great scan pic ukcath! 
so sorry some of you are having a rough time.

Im thinking about getting a private scan done in 2 weeks. Ill be 16 weeks and they will be able to tell me the sex and also do 4d. Is anyone else guna have one? 
xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im very tempted tasha but think because of my bmi they would have trouble .


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm definitely tempted Tasha. I'd definitely get one if DH was more enthusiastic about it, but he's not sure.


----------



## camishantel

Brand i hun I am so sorry.. parts of your story sound like mine.. as far as the it's me or the baby basically... I am sorry I can't advise you but I do agree that if you were to chose one or the other you could possibly wind up so full of resentment that you will lose both... I don't think you did anything wrong and you shouldn't beat yourself up... give it time and like you said it sounds like it could possibly be your husbands anyways.. at least there is a chance


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BrandiCanucks said:


> My husband had a vasectomy when our son was 5 weeks old. I wanted one more child, and he did it behind my back fully knowing this. I love him, so I fought to make the marriage work. In the end, we (thought) we realized that being apart was better, so we signed a separation agreement and divorce papers in July but never handed them in. I, stupidly, in desperation, used a sperm donor at a clinic to conceive my third child. I didn't expect the insemination to take on the first try, but it did, and here I sit, 10 1/2 weeks pregnant. The thing is though, I had sex with my husband on the night I ovulated, and was inseminated the morning after I ovulated, and recent sperm analysis has revealed that my husband had a low sperm count of 20 000. The procedure I used at the clinic has only a 10% success rate.
> 
> I went forward with this because, according to a separation agreement and divorce papers, we had the intent to discontinue our marriage and I thought it was time to move on. I should have though much harder about this. I should have at least waited until I was out of the house, and out of school, and until my marriage was officially over. With how he constantly turned away from me when I offered affection, with the lack of "I love you"'s, with the lack of time spent together, I never expected him to admit to me that he didn't want our marriage to actually end. Had I known, had I seen it, I never would have gon through with what I did, at least not now.
> 
> I only wish I realized sooner that he doesn't have to tell me he loves me every day, or give me a hug and kiss every 30 minutes to actually love me. I'm just not sure what I want more...this baby or my marriage and family.

Brandi sounds like a really rough situation. I am so sorry ur going through this. Its sounds like you both have made some mistakes, and really have some thinking to do. A love of a child is unconditional and I have to say I am not sure I could ever forgive a man who did something that to me without taking my feeling into consideration. And if he is angry and resentful at you for making the choice you did and you were still completely faithful to him it sounds like he is still not supporting your wants and needs. And to go through all you have to make this baby meant that this is something you obviously really wanted and God gave you a blessing. I could never turn my back on that. I know that this may not be the answer you want to hear but I am being honest with you. I wish you so the very best and we are here to support you this whole pregnancy. Even without him you still have a family hun...you have your kids. Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Tasha360 said:


> great scan pic ukcath!
> so sorry some of you are having a rough time.
> 
> Im thinking about getting a private scan done in 2 weeks. Ill be 16 weeks and they will be able to tell me the sex and also do 4d. Is anyone else guna have one?
> xx

I'm getting one Tasha, at 16/17 weeks with BabyBond. Haven't booked it yet, but am sooo excited!! x


----------



## DanaBump

Tasha360 said:


> great scan pic ukcath!
> so sorry some of you are having a rough time.
> 
> Im thinking about getting a private scan done in 2 weeks. Ill be 16 weeks and they will be able to tell me the sex and also do 4d. Is anyone else guna have one?
> xx

you can have one before 20 wks?! hmmmmm...lots to talk to the dr about cuz only having to wait 4 wks rather than 8 sounds way better!


----------



## JakesMummy

Scan tomorrow morning! 10 hours to go!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dana you can have private scans but you have to pay for them. I am going to be calling around and see about getting a 3d or 4d one at 16 weeks! Tj is really anxious to find out the sex.

Jakesmummy can't wait to see your pics! 

I have been feeling pretty good the past days...nausea is starting to pass. It does still come but nothing like it was.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Dana you can have private scans but you have to pay for them. I am going to be calling around and see about getting a 3d or 4d one at 16 weeks! Tj is really anxious to find out the sex.
> 
> Jakesmummy can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> I have been feeling pretty good the past days...nausea is starting to pass. It does still come but nothing like it was.

hmmmm unless i had some "spotting" over the weekend...hehe :blush:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sneaky girl!! LOL


----------



## camishantel

my sweetpea ticker got removed umm hello my signature has been the same for many months now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami did you add it back? I see it/


----------



## camishantel

yes I did


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I wonder where it went! That's odd. How you feeling?


----------



## camishantel

ok so I am thinking about calling my Dr. tomorrow and seeing if I can change my appointment to tuesday.. I DON"T WANT TO WAIT TILL FRIDAY... ahhhhhhhh what to do.. I have been so used to being seen every week.. and seeing baby every week what would you do


----------



## camishantel

it said it had been editied keep between 300 and 600 megapixels or some crap


----------



## JazzyCat

Been feeling butterfly flutters in the morning the last three days... this is my first preggo, so I feel like it's really early, but I'm def. feeling _something_ in there!!!! Anyone else feeling anything yet? Am I nuts? It's not gas b/c I know what that feels like and this is really low down near my pelvic bone. Makes me so happy!! I feel it when I lay in bed and just rest, reading a book.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Are they going to continue to see you everyweek? I think your super lucky to get a scan every week. I have had 3 mcs prior to this pregnancy and my dr is still treating me like all is normal and I don't need to be checked more than anyone else. I have a appt with a new dr on tuesday. I would do what makes you comfortable...its your baby and you need that care and I am sure your dr will be fine with it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats awesome Jazzy!! I haven't really felt anything and this is my 4th. I have a friend that is about a week behind me and she is feeling her baby already. I am SOOO jealous. LOL


----------



## JazzyCat

Last day of plum for me... I'm considering myself 2nd tri already!! So excited. I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon and I am hopeful I might get one last scan before the one at 20 weeks! FXed!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I know I have been super lucky maybe it's because I have had 4 confirmed and 6 suspected mc and I finally found a dr that realizes I woIrry....
Jazzy I have felt things for a couple weeks but will be super happy when I feel proper kicks and stuff


----------



## JazzyCat

Yeah, I'm amazed!! It seems too soon, but I'm feeling something! I think it flutters when I'm hungry in the morning, my husband is convinced it is telling me to go and eat some food!! I can feel my belly growl in one area and my baby flutter in another, it's great! I hope it keeps it up!


----------



## JazzyCat

That's nice cami that your doc is so sensitive to your needs, I think it is very important!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Omg!! I'm so excited/nervous/worried for my appt tomorrow. I just want reassurance that baby is definitely still there!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That's awesome ladies!! I am so excited for you feeling movement. 

Cami I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## camishantel

ahhh reeds .... I don't know.. I know baby will be bigger if I wait till friday but I want to know now... I am so impatient sometimes... I also have my glucose test this week so I am kinda wanting to get that over with... I am not sure what I am going to do but I think I am going to try to get in on tuesday.... I just really really want to know everything is still ok... I am wanting to start feeling things that I know for sure is baby and not just thinking it is baby... I want to be able to hear the hb for sure on my doppler instead of thinking I might possiblly hear something


----------



## JazzyCat

Good luck Casey, I totally know how you feel. My heart rate is always so high at the beginning of my appointments because I am such a combo of nerves and excitement! I simply hate waiting in the waiting room for them to call me!! So hard to do!! Plus they always tell you to get there early! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## JazzyCat

Cami - that's why I don't have a doppler, then I'll worry too much if it gives me problems! If you can get in early, just do it. I would!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I would call then and have it changed Cami. I so understand how you feel. I also feel most days that something is wrong and even have had dreams that my baby no longer has a hb...who would ever thought having a baby culd be so nerve racking! FX and prayers for all of us


----------



## camishantel

so far haven't had any dreams like that just very weird dreams and one last night were I was with this lady who was pregnant and she was letting me feel her babies move and I started crying I want to feel my baby


----------



## JazzyCat

Okay, emotional much?! I'm crying watching the football game. They have 120 breast cancer survivors on the field making a big pink ribbon, just makes me happy and sad at the same time. i know it's mostly hormones, but it's beautiful!


----------



## JazzyCat

Honestly cami, I couldn't believe that's what I was feeling at first... but it will happen, stay positive. Give yourself some time in the morning to lay in bed and think about your baby, this is usually when I start feeling movement. Right after I wake up, I think my moving around wakes the LO up! It's great, you'll feel it soon!


----------



## camishantel

no I do feel things I just wish it was more prominient were we KNEW for sure it was baby instead of going that has to be baby that's new that feels different... just want the I am kicking you and you know it is me


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami FX that they will move your appt. I hate those dreams they seem to make me more nervous. I know they are not realy and just my fears leaking into my dreams.


----------



## camishantel

yep and I am sure that is what my dream was last night because feeling the baby has really been on my mind this week... I guess because it is getting so close to that time... but seriously I had about 5 different dreams last night


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh you do too?? I thought I was crazy having numerous dreams and most of them are baby related somehow or scary


----------



## camishantel

one of mine was super funny.. there is this guy when I was younger like in my teens that had a major crush on me.. well found out about a year ago he is now gay (we used ot go to a pentecostal church together) anyway I dreamed that we met up after the baby was born and he told me how much he missed and loved me and that he had never slept with his boyfriend and he wanted to be with me that he wasn't really gay women just didn't give him a chance


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

morning ladies xx

im sure i could feel baby moving last night, i put doppler on and when i felt the movements the doppler was making a noise so i think baby must of been in a nice positions to feel :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey baby is now the size of a lemon :happydance:


----------



## chocojen

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm unless i had some "spotting" over the weekend...hehe :blush:
> 
> Dana dont forget if you do this then someone who actually is having worrying symptoms might not be able to get an appointment for a scan because you could be taking the last one :shrug: although I understand why you want to see your LO.....I am so excited about our first scan tomorrow!:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone this morning? I have been vomitting again....I thought this was meant to be wearing off now that we are getting further through the I have just over 24 hours now until I finally get to see if there really is something in my tummy or have I just had too many cakes?!!! My OH has the afternoon off work to come with me and has agreed that if all is ok we can go off to mothercare and buy something for the baby, we have not bought anything yet!
> 
> Also looking forward to a walk along the beach this afternoon!
> Have a good day everyone xClick to expand...


----------



## camerashy

am so happy to be 13 weeks today .......my last week in the 1st tri wuhoo :)


----------



## Tasha360

i though i felt the babies move this morning but cant be 100% xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh back from scan - it was wonderful!! Baby is measuring right on date so no need to change due date - still 13th April! I had a tear in my eye when I saw the heartbeat, and the sonographer was the same as I had last time at the missed miscarriage which made me nervous beforehand! However, everything is fine, DS risks are extremely low. I will add photos later when camera has charged.


----------



## chocojen

jakes mummy been thinking of you this morning so leased it went well xxxx


----------



## laura3103

morning girls.

i'm a little worried today keep getting really strong shooting pains in my belly had them last night as well when i went to bed do you think i should phone someone about them?


----------



## Tasha360

great news jakemummy, cant wait to see pics! Laura if i were you id phone the docs just to get checked out hun xxx


----------



## laura3103

thanks tasha cant phone docs they close at 12 and you have to phone at 9 to been seen by a doctor.

i dont know what to do for the best if i go to a&e i know i'm going to be there all bloody day and can never get in touch with my midwife.


----------



## smeej

JakesMummy said:


> Ahh back from scan - it was wonderful!! Baby is measuring right on date so no need to change due date - still 13th April! I had a tear in my eye when I saw the heartbeat, and the sonographer was the same as I had last time at the missed miscarriage which made me nervous beforehand! However, everything is fine, DS risks are extremely low. I will add photos later when camera has charged.

Great News JakesMummy!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

how about the walk in clinic at holly hall laura xx


----------



## Tasha360

Just booked my private gender/4d freeview at babybond 22nd oct when ill be 17 weeks xx


----------



## laura3103

yeah tasha think i'll pop in once i get gert sorted i totally forgot about that place.x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Morning Everybody! I got my appointment this morning and I'm getting more nervous the closer it gets to my time..lol but I'm excited that Ive reached 12 weeks and am now a plum!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. Jakemummy glad your scan went well! cant wait to see pic.

I am having a awful morning...had horrible dreams all night and I am so afraid that I will not hear a hb on my next scan. I am a pranoid twit. I am going to beg for a scan. I wonder if they will at least try to hear the hb with a doppler tomorrow. I will be 13 weeks.


----------



## DanaBump

i'm not really worried about taking the last appt from someone. there's 4 different centers in about a 20 mile radius and if you can't get in one location they always find a spot in one of the others. plus, if you can't get in there, there's either a hospital attached or across the street you can get an appt at. 

scan this morning myself, getting nervous as well. tho i know everythig is fine, i'm preparing for the worst.

finally got my asst card so i can get all my med bills from my mmc and this time pd in full which is a nice relief.


----------



## DanaBump

i'm hoping lil one will do the splits towards the u/s so we can see the sex, LOL.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

:shy: Appointment in a few! Freaking out! Hope everything goes well for me.


----------



## camishantel

GL Casey... I got my appointment moved to tomorrow at 1:30 fx'd everything is still great... I am sure it is just I am a little paranoid


----------



## MissRamejkis

Girls ! Just thought I'd share my april babies 11 week scan :D 

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n245/VenomRamejkis/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg


----------



## camishantel

MissRamejkis said:


> Girls ! Just thought I'd share my april babies 11 week scan :D
> 
> https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n245/VenomRamejkis/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg

beautiful


----------



## camishantel

wow there are already due dates through June 14th next year...


----------



## Swanny

Lovely scan :) congrats.

I've got 3rd early scan in the morning, should be just over 10 weeks. Papping myself.

x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well no appointment for me :(...I got there and they rescheduled me to come back in the morning b/c the doctor wasn't gonna be in today!


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all those who have had scans!! 

Best luck to those with upcoming scans, hope everything goes wonderfully.

Brandi, I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through, I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you. Stick to you guns and do what you know in your heart is right. You'll be surprsied if you really take the time to listen to your natural intuition, it seldom leads us astray. :hugs:

Not much new with me. Stopped my progesterone on Friday at 13 weeks and of course am worried with every little twinge and sensation. So far back pain has been pretty strong and lots of sensations and almost cramping feelings in the uterus. Had a listen with the doppler this morning for a minute and that reassured me.

Hope everyone is well this week. 13+3 today, I can't believe it!!!


----------



## camishantel

Berina... I stopped my progestrone over a week ago now and so far so good... fx'd you will be fine... I was listening on the doppler this morning and even though it has been hard to be sure what I am hearing is the hb and all Iheard some pretty funny sounds this morning... almost like a kicking or punching.. so cute... I had the dr move my appointment to tomorrow as I just can't make it to friday I want to know now that everything is still great... I am sure it is but ya know us and worry


----------



## bernina

Cami, so glad stopping the progesterone is going well for you also!! I heard some weird swishing motions and gurgles when I move over the area, I can't wait until I can hear little one moving (or better yet, feel!) So glad you were able to get your appointment moved up. I know what you mean about needing reassurance.


----------



## camishantel

yeah I just know we are getting so close to being able to feel those kicks and things... I feel things every now and then but it is very hard to figure out what they are... I really really just need to know everything is still ok... I am getting impatient about being able to feel


----------



## caro103

hiya ladies, wow you girls can chat over one weekend! just taken an age to catch up.

Lovely cute scans! good luck those those with upcoming scans/appointments :)

I bought my first baby clothes at the wkend, a couple cute sleepsuits :cloud9:, its so hard finding gender neutral stuff though! if bubs has its legs crossed at the 20wk scan it's going to be hard to actually cloth a child, lol! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissRams your scan is lovely!! 

Cami so glad you got your appt moved! FX all goes well I am sure it will though. :) 

Dana & Casey good luck at your appts today! 

Caro YA for buying baby stuff!


----------



## camishantel

Afternoon Reeds... How are you today?


----------



## chocojen

less than 24 hours to go until we see if there is anything there!!!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Appointment was disappointing. All they did was made me pee in a cup to confirm pregnancy with a pregnancy test!! :dohh:

They didn't have anything to see if the baby was still there and viable. :( 

Sooooo now i have to wait until next monday to make sure that everything is still running okay. I suppose I should just relax. I have no reason to be so worried... just am... which really irritates me!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> Afternoon Reeds... How are you today?

Hi Cami I am feeling pretty rough today to be honest. I had several nightmares last night that I can't shake today and I am so anxious about my appt tomorrow. So afraid there won't be a hb. I know its probably all in my head. I am off work today and been sleeping on and off all day trying to get all bad thoughts out of my head. How are you feeling? You work today?


----------



## caro103

aww sandi try not to worry hun, bubs has got to be fine! Though if i were you i'd try and just sleep until time of appt :) xx


----------



## chocojen

casey sorry yqour appt did not go so well. I was really surprised as neither my MW or DR did a pregnancy test or bloods on me...they just took my word for it! Guess we will find out tomorrow if I am right!


----------



## camishantel

Yes I am working today... I am actually feeling ok... keep feeling what I think to be movement it seems to be a little stronger everyday just so hope it is not in my head... sorry about your nightmares last night ... I will keep you in my prayers... I keep telling myself it is all in God's hands anyway and ther is nothing I can do... I just miss all my angel babies and realy just want this one to hold in my arms finally it's been a long hard road


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Caro...I am trying to stay busy and sleep. LOL

Cami I so agree with you...it is all in God's hands and I am praying hard he lets us keep this baby. I so bet your feeling movement!! YA for you! Don't work too hard today, I am off today and tomorrow and then I have 25 days to go!


----------



## camishantel

I am off tomorrow and friday... I have a sit down job mostly sometimes though it is just dealing with very rude people but all in all it's a easy job


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am a manager of a gas station...I put in my notice a few weeks ago. I am just burnt out and tired of all the stress I have been there for almost 4 years. I am ready to stay home. It will be a change finiacially but I think we will be fine. Just means I will have to cook more. LOL


----------



## bernina

Reedsgirl, sorry you had such vivid dreams. Those are the worst and so hard to shake. Just feels like it's your body's way of telling you something must be wrong, but in the end it's just all those extra hormones causing us problems even when sound asleep. 

That's great that you'll be able to stay home. I think I'll be going from a full work week to 3 or 4 days a week. Part of me would love to stay at home, especially for the first year, but I also know I would truly miss work and getting out of the house and having a routine. I plan to take 3 months of leave so hopefully that will give me enough time to bond with baby and get breastfeeding going. So much to think about!


----------



## JazzyCat

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Well no appointment for me :(...I got there and they rescheduled me to come back in the morning b/c the doctor wasn't gonna be in today!

Awww... bummer, I would be so pissy!! I'm counting down the hours until mine this afternoon!!

Officially 13 weeks today!!!:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Berina. I am really excited to stay home but I do also have 3 older kids and I do feel like I miss alot with them and miss games cause of work. I want to do it all and I stayed home with all them unitl my ex and I split and then I had to go to work. They are excited that I won't have to miss anything else. LOL 

Happy 13 weeks Jazzy!


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm so happy for you reeds, will be nice to take it easy for a while! Busy enough with all these babymaking! It's harder work than I ever imagined. I'm just so drained all the time!


----------



## JazzyCat

Darn it, darn it, darn it!!!!!! My doctor's office just called and cancelled on me!!!!!!! UGH! Guess my doc is out today. I was so excited too! Guess we're in the same boat Emmy's Mommy! SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus my schedule is so hectic it's going to be very hard to reschedule anytime this week. Oh, I hope I can find time!!!! Just losing my mind right now. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jazzy that is awful that they canceled on you!! Ihope you can find time to reschedule this week. How nerve racking this all is.


----------



## JazzyCat

It really is! I just rescheduled with the girl I tutor from tomorrow night to tonight, so maybe, if they call me to reschedule in time, I can do it tomorrow. FXed! Otherwise I'll probably have to wait until Friday!!


----------



## camishantel

hey reeds we are not super far apart in miles...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Where are you from Cami? You can pm if you don't want to say on here. I am sure the ladies understand. I have been hoping to meet someone close on here


----------



## camishantel

I am in Ballwin so about 1hr 40 min away... not tooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow I know right where that is! I have family in Barnhart, Pevely and St. Louis. Maybe we can meet up sometime and chat it up and vent about men. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I just read a article in Babyzone that makes me feel so much better. It seems all that I am feeling is normal, and it normal for my bbs not to be hurting. And I do still have heartburn and by now that is okay that is all I am feeling! That made me feel so much better. :)


----------



## camishantel

hahaha... you know I need that


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That would be great to have a real life bump buddy!! And to understand what I am going through even better! I will pm you my number and we can chat anytime. I love to text. LOL


----------



## camishantel

sent you a text girlie


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

JazzyCat said:


> Darn it, darn it, darn it!!!!!! My doctor's office just called and cancelled on me!!!!!!! UGH! Guess my doc is out today. I was so excited too! Guess we're in the same boat Emmy's Mommy! SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus my schedule is so hectic it's going to be very hard to reschedule anytime this week. Oh, I hope I can find time!!!! Just losing my mind right now. Sorry for the rant!

I agree, its extremely frustrating!!! Good luck...I hope you get another appointment soon!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks, Emmy's Mommy. Did they reschedule you already? They told me they would call me in the next day or two. Like, don't they know how eager we are?!! Maybe the doc is sick, I'm sure it's for a good reason, just wish they could have said something sooner!


----------



## DanaBump

went and had our NL scan done today which came back completely normal so 80-90% chance baby doesn't have down syndrome. we weren't really worry but decided since no harm to the baby, why not get tested. little too early to do the blood test so i'll be going in to get blood work done some point next mo which is a-ok with me. at the same time doing all the new ob blood then too for hiv and all that jazz. 

baby looks great! measuring 12wks 2 days 2.5 inches. s/he was boucing around on it's back basically the whole time with one arm behind his/her head just chillin, LOL. once we tried getting 3d pics s/he turned over so the only we could get is the butt or top of it's head. stubborn, just like it's momma! looked straight at us a couple times almost as if to say "i see you seeing me!" dh thinks the face pics look cute, i say it looks like it's wearing an ICP mask.

dh says he definately sees girl, any guesses? pics posted in a bit.

in other not so great news, my facility is no longer delivering in the city cloest to me, so i'm delivering where i was born. we booked april 15 tho we'll have to go in the night of the 14th. it'll be quite the stay but just works out better with my step son to do it this way. also, apparently i have something call partial placenta praevia. basically means i may end up having a c-section


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

JazzyCat said:


> Thanks, Emmy's Mommy. Did they reschedule you already? They told me they would call me in the next day or two. Like, don't they know how eager we are?!! Maybe the doc is sick, I'm sure it's for a good reason, just wish they could have said something sooner!

Yeah they rescheduled me for first thing tomorrow morning....thankfully..they dont know how i NEED answers :haha:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Glad you appointment went good DanaBump and i cant wait to see the pics!!! I have to have a repeat c-section since my first baby was breech and my doctor has already mentioned doing it around the 7th or 8th or April or maybe sooner! My daughter was born at 37 weeks 3 days!


----------



## JazzyCat

Okay, got rescheduled for FRIDAY afternoon at 4:10 and they said I'll probably have to wait awhile... hoping my husband might be able to make it if they keep me waiting for awhile... he hasn't been able to see any of the scans due to his work schedule.... we'll see. But these next 4 days will drive me crazy. Luckily I saw the HB last Monday at the NT scan and I can feel little movements at night and in the morning, so I'm feeling like everything is okay!! Stay positive, right?!


----------



## JazzyCat

Glad things went well Dana, I'm sure the little issues will work themselves out! You'll do what it takes I'm sure! You are so lucky that your DH got to be there with you for the scan!!!! I am sad that mine can never make it, but he just took a new teaching job and he really can't miss any days. He's saving his 2 personal days for when the baby's born!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi Ladies, just thought i would post my scan pic from last week, was so amazing, still trying to catch up with the posts
 



Attached Files:







Baby @ 12 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bernina

Great scan pic CrazyBird!!! Looks like a little baby, love the face, it's so delicate!!!


----------



## DanaBump

pics!! in the legs picture between the leggs nick thinks he sees girl parts. any comments/remarks?
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 15









legs.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 17









face1.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 13









arms.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JazzyCat

Awww Dana, so cute!!!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Nice pic CrazyBird!! Love all the baby pics!! Just adorable!!


----------



## camishantel

I think girl too Dana ... very cute pics guys can't wait till mine tomorrow


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> I think girl too Dana ... very cute pics guys can't wait till mine tomorrow

i was thinking boy until i got home and saw that line. dh was saying at the dr office that it was the tailbone but i really don't think the tail bone has a crack LOL. 

set to find out the sex nov 24, weeee!!! :dance:


----------



## Tasha360

great scan crazy bird, bubs looks well comfy 

Dana love yours too, i saw them on facebook. Looks very girly to me too, the nub has a forked end which usually means girl! 

How are you Laura? Did you manage to get to the clinic or did it settle down?

xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

OK girls not sure if I will do this correctly but I took photos of my scan pictures and bump! Hopefully they are attached!

https://i55.tinypic.com/r0vxia.jpg


----------



## JakesMummy

Yay it worked! Here are the other 2..

Another view of baby - shame I didn;t get any nub shots but lets have a guess! I thought it was slightly up in the scan, so I am calling boy!

https://i51.tinypic.com/25eur28.jpg

And my bump that appeared this week rather suddenly!

https://i53.tinypic.com/i5x0yg.jpg


----------



## DanaBump

i'm calling boy too jakesmommy! what do you mean by slightly up?

so jealous of the bump, congrats!


----------



## Tasha360

great pic jakesmummy! xx


----------



## camishantel

dana I think she was talking about the nub was slightly up


----------



## DanaBump

oooooooo, good call! but then again so was mine, if it wasn't for the crack that you really can't see on the scanned pics but in person it's very dominate. everything is "up" because even the labya could be swollen "up".

however, i still see a boy.


----------



## camishantel

apparently boys are supposed to be up and girls nubs are out I am no expert on this just what I have read on here


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lovely scan ladies!! 

Cami can't wait to see yours tomorrow! 

Have a lovely evening ladies


----------



## DanaBump

cami, do you fb?


----------



## camishantel

yes but am not announcing on there as some family doesn't know


----------



## DanaBump

can i add you anyway? i won't say anything, promise!


----------



## camishantel

I sent you my e-mail


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks girls! Yep, thats what I meant. The sonographer lingered over that area for a while after I mentioned the sex, and she said we will find out at the next scan. I knew full well they wouldn't tell me - was pushing my luck really! 
I'd be delighted for a boy but equally as with a girl!


----------



## DanaBump

finally told my parents today and mom's reply was "i knew when i saw you for our anniversary". *sigh* mom's connection to their kids never dies.


----------



## BigPoppa192

Hi Guys jus a quick question, my partner is 13w2d and she has been mentioning a fluttery and butterflies like feeling in her belly for the past 3 days now! Its seems quite early but could it possibly be the baby moving, i have an unmoveable inkling that there might be a hidden surprise in there with the sizeable bump and early feeling of movements :shrug:


----------



## camishantel

yes it could be I have been feeling stuff off and on for a couple weeks


----------



## BigPoppa192

interesting well i guess its possible at the 12wk scan the little baby was really kicking up a storm in there. I was actually amazed when the MW said that a twin could still be missed at that stage seeing as the baby seemed quite big to me and i couldn't see how another could be hiding behind it lol!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I wanna feel stuff!!! :brat: 

:D Quickening isn't technically suppose to happen till week 15 or so though (week 18 to be more conservative). 

But who am I to say what others feel! :D


----------



## Ginger84

Hi ladies, im so glad to hear so many of you have had amazing scans! I've been avioding BnB for a while as i was getting myself too paranoid that something was going to go wrong but im so thrilled that everything was ok at my scan yesterday, which makes me 13w 3d with a new edd of 9th april- can my date be amended please. 

Been trying to catch up on posts as ive been away too but i cant keep up! Good luck to those having scans the next few weeks, and i have attached my pic below, first time adding a pic so i hope it worked.

xxx:happydance: xxx
 



Attached Files:







baby bate 2.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chocojen

Jakes mummy your bump is so cute!!!! Congrats on the scan:thumbup:

Ginger welcome back and congrats on your scan too, completely understand why you have been lying low! :hugs:

To anyone else with new scans congrats also.

I am 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo: AND I have my very first scan today......I am actually really nervous so please keep your fingers crossed for me! Its not til 3pm so gotta keep myself occupied til then!!!!

Goood luck to anyone else having scans today
x


----------



## gertrude

well my scan is at 10am tomorrow morning and I wish today would just hurry the hell up :huh:

My OH got back yesterday from working away (it's so nice to have him back) and now we're just waiting for tomorrow. It seems to be taking an age!

Still, will know whether this is a real PG I guess. Will keep you all updated. Please cross your fingers for me O:)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I got an intelligender kit delivered today!!
Need fmu to do it

I'm doing an experiment I'm gonna find all the gender theories I can find and the ones I can do over the next few weeks I'm gonna do and see which ones are right , I'm still very undecided wether I'm gonna find out or not so hopefully some fun guessing will keep me occupied

I am sure I can feel fluttering , the more pregnancies u have the earlier u feel things , and I had my Doppler on heard a movement at the same time as I felt a flutter 

I don't get them often so I suppose it depends where baby is lying x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

hello everyone,

finally met my proper midwife today, she's a bit matter of fact but still nice AND she's pro home birth so as long as pregnancy is healthy I'm giving birth in the dining room lol! Got to listen to babys heartbeat too, nice and loud. My bubs must be sitting right at the front cause I'm actually feeling movement throughout the day esp when I've got a full bladder! I was so worried she was going to be anti home birth and start trotting off excuses but she seemed quite pleased when i told her! yey!


----------



## chocojen

FXd gertrude!

This last 2 hours is dragging!


----------



## JakesMummy

Good ,luck chocojen!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I know it's early but I just ordered the car seat!
In mothercare the seat I wanted was £150 and the isofix base was the same price... But I got both together for £199 so it was £101 cheaper... I couldn't pass that up!

It's being delivered to MILs as I don't want anything in the house yet. Anyone else superstitious like that? DF thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

OH is picking up the bouncer and play mat today

bouncer was £50 down to £14.99 
play mat was £60 down to £16.99

defo couldnt pass up on that

got some mam bottles that were 25% off too

and saw a electric breast pump on the asda baby event £80 down to £40 so will be getting that !


----------



## camishantel

scan and glucose test in 5 hours


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

toys r us have got some proper travel system bargains at the mo. . . I'm eyeing up a grey graco travel system which is only £150 half price!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh! I forgot the asda event started this week! Will have to pop into asda home tonight


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well i had my scan/appointment and we will be having only one baby as the other one has vanished! I didn't get any pics b/c he/she wouldn't stay still long enough to get a good picture...it was doing back flips and kicking at us..lol..We are OK with what has happened, I've been kinda preparing myself for it anyways and plus we feel super blessed to have one healthy baby on the way! :)


----------



## caro103

choco I hope everything went ok this morning!?

emmy so sorry huni :hugs: but so glad one of your babies is lovely and healthy xx


----------



## chocojen

Ladies today was AMAZING!!!!! Our liffle one is measuring a bit smaller EDD 30th April but they are re scanning next week to make sure!!!
It was moving and wriggling and its little heartbeat was so clear!!!!! Will try and add photos later in the week!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Emmy's Mommy i'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: But am so pleased that you still have one healthy little baby in there :flower: x

Chocojen that's great news, glad it went well :flower: My little one measured smaller aswell, i got put back 13 days :( x


----------



## chocojen

so frustrating isnt it miss maternal but it does mean i get to see LO again next week!!!


----------



## laura3103

Tasha360 said:


> great scan crazy bird, bubs looks well comfy
> 
> Dana love yours too, i saw them on facebook. Looks very girly to me too, the nub has a forked end which usually means girl!
> 
> How are you Laura? Did you manage to get to the clinic or did it settle down?
> 
> xxx

i'm ok tasha i went to the walk in clinic and the doctor was lovely he said baby is ok and it was just stretching pains cause they werent continuous but i had high blood pressure which needs to be checked out.

i think i just need the reassurance more than anything after my scan and the stress i'm under at the minute. 

he told me if i still feel like i do next week to see my doctor cause my being stress is not good for me or the baby i know this as i suffered with it when i was having gert which cause my blood pressure to rocket.


----------



## Tasha360

oh no hope you feel better soon laura 

So so sorry emmy, big hugs

hows everyone else feeling today? Im super tired and managed to faint today lol. I have fainted in both of my pregnancies before but usually when out and about etc. I was sitting feeding Demi and i could feel it coming on so i had to strap Demi in her chair where i knew shed be safe and sit down and fainted on the chair. I think i was only out for a couple of seconds and Demi was fine but it really scared me. I also keep seeing glittery bits in my eyes, anyone else getting this?

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

okay ladies don't have time to catch up cause dh has to do his homework but wanted to let you know scan went great and love the new dr. Baby is measuring 13+3 with hr of 150. here is pics


----------



## laura3103

Tasha they normally say if you see bits in in your eyes it can be your blood pressure so go get it checked esp cause your carrying twins its extra strain on your body.x

reeds your scan pics are adorable.x


----------



## DanaBump

how do i change the text below my "name"?


----------



## laura3103

dana go into quick links and edit details.x


----------



## DanaBump

it's not in there? i saw where i put pregnant but now where i typed


----------



## laura3103

its further down chick it says my family just about the white box


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! 
Had a dr appointment today and got to hear baby on the doppler! Didn't ask what the HR was because it took the lady sooo long to find it! She was noticably starting to panic so I kept quiet and let her poke around near my hair line- even though I know that the baby is near my belly button! When I went to get all of my sonograms the lady had to go through my bellybutton and right below it to see baby nicely. My midwife said that the baby being so high is a good sign though - lots of support down there! 
I've been working a lot and haven't had so much time to get on here. 
Cami- I also FB if you wanna add me- I also wont tell on you!


----------



## DanaBump

oh crap, i changed mine to exactly what yours says sam, LOL

whoops! i'll have to change that..


----------



## luvmyangel

Danabump, what part of WI are you from I live close to the MN border?


----------



## DanaBump

fond du lac, about 1.5 hour south on green bay


----------



## JazzyCat

So sorry Emmy's Mommy - happy you have one healthy one hanging in there!! :hugs:

Nice scan pics ladies... babies are all getting so big!! Can't wait till someone gets a preliminary gender guess from the doc... I am so excited to find out, I don't know how I can wait another two months!

I can't wait for appt. Friday!!! Been having some stretching pains lately... guess it's normal but it's really no fun! Hard to sleep at night, either stretching pains or fluttering, so I'm either too uncomfortable to sleep or too excited! I ordered a maternity pillow today, can't wait to get it in the mail and I hope it helps!!!


----------



## Tasha360

thanks laura, i think ill get it checked out if it happens again.
Great scan pic reeds!!
2 weeks friday until i find out my babies genders, im sooo impatient lol xx


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

Just wondering has anyone had in internal scan at 12 weeks? So far I've had all internal scans with this pregancy cause after my first scan at 6 weeks my bladder was so full and I had to wait an hour for the scan cause there was an emergency I was in so much pain when she was pressing down for external scan. So she ended up saying empty bladder and did internal. I find the internal ones less stressful cause the baby shows up right away instead of them searching with the external scan.

I don't know whether to go for external for 12 weeks though, do you think it makes a difference?

x


----------



## gertrude

so scan was this morning, the MW ages ago changed my due date to April 14th (which was much more realistic than my Dr's guess of 9th) but I wanted to wait until today to see.

Pickle was moving around, waved at us and also looked straight at the screen! Measures 12w5d (I thought I was 13) so that's good too, due date now 16th April (can I be changed please?) which is my great aunties birthday and she's going to be over the moon. I know it won't be born on that date but it will make her so happy.

So next scan booked for end of November - WOOT!


----------



## camerashy

swanny i had an internal scan at 11and half weeks and your right was much clearer, im sure if u ask them they will let u :)

have my 1st hosp apt tomorrow so should get a scan date (the big 20 wk one) and hopefully the date for finding out the sex of baby :) cant wait, am dying to start buying pink or blue....i refuse to buy cream lol


----------



## camishantel

gender scan nov 8th... been having external scans lately and don't want to post the pics as I don't think my dr knows how too zoom so very hard to see baby on scan pic... can see on screen though and baby was kicking up a storm yesterday dr says baby seems hyperactive..lol.... of course baby was hyperactive yesterday I had a glucose test were I had to fast for 3 hours and drink this super sugary drink..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Only 6 more days until I see Speck again, and I finally have my first midwife appointment. October 20! Hoping to hear a heartbeat rather than just see it.


----------



## MissFox

I have my next prenatal appointment on the 3rd and they probably wont book my 20 week until then. I just hope that I get to do it early on the 17th because I want to find out the sex for DF's b-day! Especially if it's a boy because that would be great (everyone around here has money on it being a girl) for his present! Of course there is other stuff in there I am going to get him but I think finding out the gender is perfect timing!
Oh, and I've only had externals- and this last time the baby was so squished she had me empty my bladder and still got a pretty clear view of the baby but my sonotech is great!


----------



## UkCath

Glad everyone has been getting some great scan pictures and having good scans.

I am pleased other people have said they are feeling fluttering. I am sure I can but I thought I might be imagining it at this stage! The baby was kicking their legs around like mad though and doing headstands when I saw them so I probaby shouldn't really be surprised if I can feel something.


----------



## caro103

evening ladies, lovely scans! :D

anyone else just wanna skip the next few weeks and move onto Novemeber for 20 week scans!? hehe xx


----------



## UkCath

caro103 said:


> evening ladies, lovely scans! :D
> 
> anyone else just wanna skip the next few weeks and move onto Novemeber for 20 week scans!? hehe xx

It will be here before we all know it!

While I was having my scan the sonographer switched in and out of 4D so I could see what it looked like... at the lower end of this one is my babies "Nub" it looks a bit like a girl to me? The sonographer would not commit she said she was usually wrong...
 



Attached Files:







4d 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## loopy82

Great scans everyone! Had mine today and did go well but because it turns out I have retroverted uterus and baby was being naughty they couldn't do the NT measurements. Ultrasound technician joked that because it was being difficult it's probably going to be a boy! Have also announced it to everyone now and apart from my parents everyone is really pleased. Am just so happy that we got finally to see baby, it is going to be hard to wait for the next scan in November!
 



Attached Files:







U:S 12 Weeks Scan.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## UkCath

loopy82 said:


> Great scans everyone! Had mine today and did go well but because it turns out I have retroverted uterus and baby was being naughty they couldn't do the NT measurements. Ultrasound technician joked that because it was being difficult it's probably going to be a boy! Have also announced it to everyone now and apart from my parents everyone is really pleased. Am just so happy that we got finally to see baby, it is going to be hard to wait for the next scan in November!

Yes but just think "next month" then it doesn't seem to bad!

What is a retroverted uterus? Is that why the baby appears to be doing a headstand? Will that change with time?


----------



## loopy82

UkCath said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Great scans everyone! Had mine today and did go well but because it turns out I have retroverted uterus and baby was being naughty they couldn't do the NT measurements. Ultrasound technician joked that because it was being difficult it's probably going to be a boy! Have also announced it to everyone now and apart from my parents everyone is really pleased. Am just so happy that we got finally to see baby, it is going to be hard to wait for the next scan in November!
> 
> Yes but just think "next month" then it doesn't seem to bad!
> 
> What is a retroverted uterus? Is that why the baby appears to be doing a headstand? Will that change with time?Click to expand...

Actually, that does make it seem much sooner! :thumbup:

It means my uterus is tilted back, apparently it won't effect my pregnancy except that at the moment it makes the ultrasound difficult and should tilt forward as baby grows. Not sure if that's why baby's on it's head, she did her absolute best to get it to move around but it was having none of it and just waggled it's arms and legs a bit!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Today was a great day! :D 

Got my first maternity sweater of the season! Makes everything just seem so real, and my friend gave me a lot of free diapers and clothes! :D Some of the clothes are neutral and some are gender oriented, but their's both genders mixed, so I think it's a pretty good deal. :) Most of it is girl gender though, because my friend has a girl! 

So happy about all you girl's scans. I hope I get another scan on my first OB appt on the 11th. I have reason to believe i might. :) Very excited about that.


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies
Been wirking all day and everyone knows now after scan yesterday....was so funny cause now they keep saying i shouldnt be doing things that I have been doing last 3 months!!
I think I will wait til next weeks scan before I post pictures, these ones were not that clear so hoping for better ones when I see little bubba again on friday....I cant wait!!!!!
Reeds your latest pic is great. Loopy pleased your scan went well too.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JakesMummy

UKCath amazing shot! I am calling girl too!!

I have a retroverted uterus..or did have. I had it with Jakes pregnancy, then it flipped forward at 16 weeks cos of the weight of him, and it never went back..stayed forward! I had to have an internal scan with him, at 12 weeks, but when I had M/C and this recent scan, it was a trans-abdominal scan. 

I doubt we will get our 20 weeks scan until end of november..omg seems so far away!!! I am seriously thinking of getting one at babybond beforehand!! So impatient! But I wanted a 4d scan later on in the pregnancy, so may just have to learn to be patient.

ohh the Lotto is on in a mo, so if I win, I'll be booking one tomorrow!!! :smile:


----------



## JakesMummy

What!?! My ticker says my baby can make sounds>?! How would they know!? SECOND TRIMESTER!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Start of a bump or still bloat???? :)

[URL=https://img163.imageshack.us/i/bump12weeks.jpg/][IMG]https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2813/bump12weeks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CaseyBaby718

EmmysMommy-- Probably a little bit of both. Baby is starting to pop out of the pelvis, but we are all probably still having bloat. So glad that your bump is starting to show!! :D I can't wait until mine does. I can feel my uterus, but because of my extra padding on the belly it'll probably be longer before I start to show.


----------



## DanaBump

i also tilt back and tech sd it'll tilt up in pregnancy so no big worries. 

counting down til nov 24 myself, can't wait!!! considering taking a pee test just for funzies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH Dana that pee test would be fun! I have been thinking about it as well. It would be great if a few of us did it and see how accurate it really is!


----------



## DanaBump

i was looking at reviews and some say it was accurate, some say not. i say 50/50 shot of getting it right, LOL. 

poll for all you mom's who've been thru this. band or maternity pants? did you try both?


----------



## JakesMummy

I wanna do the test too, but it is quite a bit of money! Here is a pic of my 20 month old little boy! Been a terror today!

We went into London last saturday with my niece and nephew - never again!!! Tube, 3 mad children, 1 pregnant hormonal woman and my mum!

https://i53.tinypic.com/28tyhaa.jpg

Just looking through my laptop and found this pic, I took, of 2 dragonflies, mating, I think! I just loved the way they formed a heart !!!

https://i55.tinypic.com/jh3h9x.jpg

Sorry, really random post!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

I wore maternity pants, the frst time round, from 17 weeks..not so lucky this time round!! I found the band more helpful towards the end when I wore maternity trousers with the small band, and my bump pulled up tops to reveal skin. It gave me a few more inches..although I found it really restricting and hard to breathe! It kinda helped support the bump too, when Jake was seriously forward and pushing out.
I never got the over the bump jeans last time but this time I have. I learnt my lesson last time!
So glad I can re-use half the stuff I have already as it gets so expensive : /


----------



## luvmyangel

went to the drs today didn't get to see the baby today just heard the heartbeat and found out I won't get another scan until 22 wks, the last time I had a scan was at 10+3. 8 wks is a really long time to wait but I am just glad I got to hear the heartbeat today!


----------



## chocojen

wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo we are all having babies ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocojen

i changed my mind and thought I would add a little scan picture but cant figure out how to do it????


----------



## camerashy

yay all went well at the hosp today :)
got to see baby on screen again , got my 20 wk scan booked for end of nov cant wait :) and will hopefully find out if boy or girl then too


----------



## Danii

yayyy!!! 6th April.. (originally the 18th.. then the 12th now the 6th!)


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> i changed my mind and thought I would add a little scan picture but cant figure out how to do it????

Took me awhile to work it out! I attached the pic by going to the advanced bit and then clicking on the paperclip above the text box. Can't wait to see your pic :thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

:dohh:cant get that to work it keeps saying upload failed! Grrrr how annoying!
xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Go to tinypic..open it up in another window..and upload from there..make it message board sized or smaller..then at the end there will be four codes. Right click "select all" on "Forum And Message Board code" then copy and paste into the message box you write in on here.


----------



## loopy82

Is the pic too big? Maybe try resizing it if you can x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What a rough few days I have had....I was super busy yesterday and I forgot to eat. By 6 last night I was sweaty and shaky and couldn't figure out what was wrong with me when I realized all I had all day was a pack of crackers and a few bites of pasta salad in the morning. I ate some grapes and a banana and spaghetti but still didn't feel anybetter went to bed about 8 and woke up at 2am with a horrible headache....stayed up and went to work but ended up leaving early and have been home in bed most of the day. I will never make this mistake again. I will take snacks all day...


----------



## caro103

aww def remember to eat, even just a tiny bit regularly! hope you're doing better today!

i'm pooped today, napped for nearly 2 hours after work and could sleep again! :dohh: 

Got my nucual screening tests back (finally!) and all nice and low risk :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That's good news Caro!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sooooo this is completely out in left field, but it's been bothering me since yesterday. 

And it could be considered a bit TMI..... but here goes: 

I know that itchy, dry areolas & nipples are common, but the other day, I thought that my actual nipple was peeling, so of course I picked at it, and instead of it being dry skin-like it was more waxy-yellowy.... sooooo of course I googled the hell out of it, and it seems as though it MIGHT be colostrum... I read about some girls starting to leak some colostrum by 12 weeks, but i'm not even finished with my twelfth week. Could I really be secreting something this early?? 

I mean it wasn't "leaking" (in the sense of needing pads or anything)... if it was colostrum, it obviously just oozed out very slowly and dried up. But it has been on my mind NON stop for the last day and some change, so I figured i'd see if anyone else was having breast issues of sorts... am I the only one? :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No hun your not the only one. I think its cause I am a belly sleeper and the pressure on my breast is causing it. Although now I am more of a side sleeper and its more my right one than my left..but I have been having this since about 6 weeks but I also have kiddos already that I have nursed.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

reedsgirl1138 said:


> No hun your not the only one. I think its cause I am a belly sleeper and the pressure on my breast is causing it. Although now I am more of a side sleeper and its more my right one than my left..but I have been having this since about 6 weeks but I also have kiddos already that I have nursed.


So glad i'm not the only one. I seriously thought I was defective!! :haha: I am a belly sleeper too.... and lately i've been half belly half side sleeping on my left side (to promote healthy blood flow and decrease heartburn and all that jazz). And it was my left breast that had the waxy stuff. So you have a very plausible theory there. :)


----------



## Tasha360

ive been leaking for weeks and did with my daughter too xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Tasha360 said:


> ive been leaking for weeks and did with my daughter too xx

GAH!?! leaking!!! I hope my leaking doesn't start for at least a little while longer. 

Does anyone know if size has anything to do with when leakage starts and amount?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I dont think size had anything to do with it...I would think hormones. I try to sleep on my left side...but then Tj breathes in my face and I can't stand it. LOL


----------



## lyndsey37

:happydance::happydance:2nd trimester woo hoo :))))))))))))))


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Just thought i would share that my brother and his wife had their identical twin boys today and i got to visit with them earlier and they are SO precious...One was 5lbs 1oz and the other was 4lbs 15oz born at almost 35 weeks!

I cant wait till mine gets here..lol :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awesome news Lyndsay!! Can't wait to be there too!! So close yet so far away.

Casey, no you're definitely not the only one. Then again, I haven't stopped leaking since I was breastfeeding my daughter, and I stopped when she was 3 months old. I breastfed my son until he was 17 months old, only stopping this past May due to a surgery, and I only leaked if I squezed. Don't worry, completely normal.

So, I finally heard back from the obsterician's office. Because they took their sweet time in getting to my referral, they can't get me in until November 15, and I'll be 17 weeks. 17 weeks!! I'll be almost halfway through my pregnancy by then!

So, I called up the local midwife office instead, and even though they had accepted all the April 2011 patients they could handle, they put me on the waiting list anyway and I would get the next available appointment. Well, they called the other day and I'm in!! My next ultrasound appointment is October 12, and I see the midwife on the 20th. YAY!!


----------



## JakesMummy

My breast started leaking at 20 weeks, and I was soaking through pads by 30 weeks. They would be heavy like a wet nappy! Lol I had a good supply afterwards, so is this connected?


----------



## Tasha360

Its only the one that leaks at the moment on a night when i lie on that side so im presuming im putting pressure on it. Its not loads either just a wet patch on my bra, not enough to wear pads xx


----------



## Tasha360

Great news emmysmommy, congrats to you all.
Great feeling reaching 2nd tri isnt it lyndsey

cant believe im 15 weeks already ! xxx


----------



## lousielou

I am having real problems keeping up with this thread ladies, so apologies! Hope everyone's well though :)

Had my first scan yesterday, all went well - nuchal measurement looks fine, but obviously I have to wait for my bloods to come back too. Photographs were great, will try to upload them later :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congrats on 15 weeks Tasha xxxxx

ive just bought an electric breast pump £40 instead of £80 another bargin!


----------



## Tasha360

wow ur getting all the bargains lol. i havent got a thing yet. did you do that gender test thingy? xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yeah it was rubbish lol

just looks pee coloured thought it looked green at first pink:) but then it looked orange blue:) now it just looks pee coloured :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Argh Pinksnowball! How annoying! I was counting on you to say how fab and clear it was, then I could justify buying one too!! Ho-hum, only another 7 weeks until we can find out for sure though, eh? :)


----------



## Tasha360

2 weeks today for me got my gender scan on 22nd xx


----------



## loopy82

Just got back from an aquanatal class, was brilliant! Can't wait to go again next week. Have now ordered my first bit of maternity clothing, a swimsuit as my normal one is starting to feel a bit tight...


----------



## UkCath

Aqua-Natal Classes? I was thinking that was something to do further along. 
How did you find out about them? I was thinking about them, but I don't know where they do them in Leeds...
Is it like Aqua-Areobics?


----------



## JakesMummy

Just coing on here real fast so no time to look back but where did you get the electric breast pump from?? Last time I had the Avent Manual and I hated it!!! Couldn't sit there for hours pumping..hurt my wrist too much!


----------



## loopy82

Exactly like aqua aerobics but I think a little slower paced, I found it by accident when I was looking at the swimming timetable for my local leisure centre. When I next went in I asked them about it and they said it was fine to come along at any stage, thought it would be good seeing as I've been pretty much laid up with the m/s. Sure you'll be able to find one near you, look up your nearest leisure centre.


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! Congrats to all of you who have reached 2nd tri! So exciting!! 
I got stung by a hornet on wednesday- I was so upset because I was trying to make some extra money with a friend and within an hour I was stung! I immediately took some benedryl and still have a large red swollen mark on my arm. It doesn't hurt as bad today as it did yesterday.
I've also managed to bruise 2 of my knuckles! Apparently I've though I've been less clumsy only to find out I'm just not noticing my clumsiness. :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Morning ladies! Congrats to all of you who have reached 2nd tri! So exciting!!
> I got stung by a hornet on wednesday- I was so upset because I was trying to make some extra money with a friend and within an hour I was stung! I immediately took some benedryl and still have a large red swollen mark on my arm. It doesn't hurt as bad today as it did yesterday.
> I've also managed to bruise 2 of my knuckles! Apparently I've though I've been less clumsy only to find out I'm just not noticing my clumsiness. :dohh:

Clumsiness has totally struck me too!! bumped my elbow on the sick the other day, now have a bruise and I totally missed the the cup this morning and got water all over the counters! :dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

JakesMummy said:


> Just coing on here real fast so no time to look back but where did you get the electric breast pump from?? Last time I had the Avent Manual and I hated it!!! Couldn't sit there for hours pumping..hurt my wrist too much!

the asda direct site in the baby event xxx


----------



## MissFox

I thought I've been doing so well!!! Not falling like usual but apparently bruising myself and not noticing!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Claimed the cot my sister used for my nephew a few years back so that saves a few quid! Found a lovely crib I want and Mums offered to buy, so now just trying to justify to DF why a crib is better than a cot for the first few months!


----------



## chocojen

hey ladies very quick today as have been working all day and we have had bad news about nicks mum, she has cancer diagnosed at the time we conceived but we thought things were going ok, she is now in hospital about to have most of her bowel removed in a major operation. Just really hope she pulls throough and gets to meet our LO.

sorry not a good day


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Choco so sorry about MIL I hope she gets well.xxx


Ladies I purchase a baby bed yesterday from BabiesRUs so excited...I had found it at Target.com for 250 and it was on the Brus website for 169...It it the type that grows with baby and bcmes a toddler bed to a full. It is also has a changing table with it that will become a night stand. SO stoked!! One big purchase down.


----------



## MissFox

Choco- I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope she pulls through and everything is alright! 

Reeds- I LOVE LOVE LOVE those! DF's brother is amazing with wood and wants to build the high chair- I've requested a growing crib/bed too! I think that's such a great idea!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Miss Fox I am super excited about it as well...it should be here in the next 2 weeks! And my dh is so excited about putting it together.


----------



## MissFox

UGH! So DF just called- I applied for MediCal and I was thinking that since right now I'm supporting DF and don't make very much money at all that I would get approved. Well, they're covering pregnancy but nothing else. DF got full coverage so I'm completely baffled. FML.


----------



## helen1234

CaseyBaby718 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> No hun your not the only one. I think its cause I am a belly sleeper and the pressure on my breast is causing it. Although now I am more of a side sleeper and its more my right one than my left..but I have been having this since about 6 weeks but I also have kiddos already that I have nursed.
> 
> 
> So glad i'm not the only one. I seriously thought I was defective!! :haha: I am a belly sleeper too.... and lately i've been half belly half side sleeping on my left side (to promote healthy blood flow and decrease heartburn and all that jazz). And it was my left breast that had the waxy stuff. So you have a very plausible theory there. :)Click to expand...

i leaked terrible with my first (a girl) by 16 weeks i had to wear pads. i dint leak at all with my son. just the way it goes i spose 
x


----------



## luvmyangel

Choco, sorry about the bad news, praying for you and your family


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> UGH! So DF just called- I applied for MediCal and I was thinking that since right now I'm supporting DF and don't make very much money at all that I would get approved. Well, they're covering pregnancy but nothing else. DF got full coverage so I'm completely baffled. FML.

that blows my mind but since a lot of stuff you're going thru right now could be pregnancy related, you should be good. i'm technically under prenatal too but it covers a crap ton. check into your benefits more you might just be misunderstanding.


----------



## MissFox

for sure! I've got to figure out a way to get my foot looked at!! I stepped on a rock and think I may have tore a muscle or something? But this was a coupe months ago and my foot is still sore so I was hoping I could get it looked at- but my Dr. is only $50/visit anyways.


----------



## JakesMummy

A little offer I saw today in Lloyds Pharmacy - If you like Bio-oil or want to try it for stretchmarks etc then all the bottle sizes are half-price ..the largest is usually around£18 so it is at £9. Should last a while too?
I used Palmers Cocoa Butter Stretchmark cream last time, and Whether it worked or I was lucky, I didn't get many stretchmarks - most were around my hips and thighs..like the ones you get when you have a growth spurt lol HOWEVER, I got a couple on my lower abdomen when I went overdue..grr..so those last few days..thankyou Jake!! Lol

I am feeling bubba!! I was unsure whether it was, but tonight I used the doppler and located baby. Around the same area, just now I felt a strong flutter..cannot wait for the kicks!

Thankyou snowball for the info re: breastpump. I will look tomorrow and order!!


----------



## DanaBump

is totally getting this as soon as *hopfully* nick wins his unemployment appeal. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cadence-...and-Toddler-Mattress-Bundle-Espresso/14245024


----------



## chocojen

Girls you guys are amazing thanks so much. She should be having the operation today so fingers crossed.

Not been sick or 3 days I am hoping that means I am over it but strangely I kind of miss the reassurance of the symptoms!! Not long now til I see the LO again though with having the extra scan on friday!

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## MissFox

choco- I hope surgery goes well! And I can't wait to see LO again either! I've been feeling ... just better? I don't know if that mkes sense. I'm still walking around the house and everywhere I go gagging and coughing but not actually "feeling" sick. I ate lunch at 2 yesterday and finished a smoothie by 3 but didn't eat until 8:30 last night and felt tired... very tired, but not nauseas sick like I used to. I really hope this means it's over!


----------



## SazzleR

Just been on a bit of a shopping spree! DH is away for weekend so made my sis come shopping for 'fat' clothes! Bought mat leggings & some jeggings & a few tops. Just tried them all on & god, the mat leggings are so comfy! Not been able to fasten my UK size 12s for a couple of weeks so been in the few 14s I have but even they are starting to dig into my bump/bloat/podge. 

Can't find any black work trousers anywhere though. I want some with a panel that goes right up over the bump. Any UK girlies found any like that? All I can find are ones with side panels or a small band that I think will dig in later on & I want them to last the distance. xxx


----------



## chocojen

mothercare have them for £36 xxxx


----------



## lyndsey37

Tasha360 said:


> Great news emmysmommy, congrats to you all.
> Great feeling reaching 2nd tri isnt it lyndsey
> 
> cant believe im 15 weeks already ! xxx

Oh im so happy my bump is getting bigger and bigger every day it feels, so happy to be in 2nd trimester, is there a april sweet pees 2nd trimester thread?


----------



## loopy82

lyndsey37 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Great news emmysmommy, congrats to you all.
> Great feeling reaching 2nd tri isnt it lyndsey
> 
> cant believe im 15 weeks already ! xxx
> 
> Oh im so happy my bump is getting bigger and bigger every day it feels, so happy to be in 2nd trimester, is there a april sweet pees 2nd trimester thread?Click to expand...

Congrats on getting to 2nd tri! Not long for me now too :happydance:. The thread is in the lounge area now rather than 1st tri so think we'll be sticking with this one until the end.


----------



## camishantel

I thought somebody said we were just going to move this thread along with us throught the tri's... but I am not sure


----------



## Tasha360

chocojen all the best for your MIL!!

Sazzle i got some like that for £12 from Peacocks and they are really comfy i had then when i had my daughter last year and still wear them now 
xx


----------



## Tasha360

yeah thats why the threads been put in the groups area so it doesnt have to keep being moved xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I thought somebody said we were just going to move this thread along with us throught the tri's... but I am not sure

I think when they moved the thread to the groups & discussions--pregnancy thread it made doing that obsolete. Hope that helps.


----------



## caro103

hiya girls, anyone else started fainting? nearly hit the floor 3 times today :dohh: once when in tesco! not fun. But on the bonus sickness has vanished as of yesterday :D


----------



## luvmyangel

all of you ladies who are feeling better and your sickness is ending are so lucky, I am still dealing with m/s and being exhausted constantly, with the added growing pains. I am hoping my sickness eases up soon!

And I am getting a nice little bump that I am so proud of!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Growing pains have been getting nasty the past couple of days. Yesterday I mustve pulled something and had round ligament pain so bad I could barely stand up straight... Felt like I'd done a million tummy crunches. Was fine after resting through the night. Wondering if I'm not staying hydrated enough...


----------



## JakesMummy

Cottleston - I had them sharp pains just today - only get them when standing and it bloody hurts!! Have to agree with the hydration - I am awful and do try but know I need to drink more fluids. Maybe it will help.


----------



## chocojen

She pulled throught the op!!!! Not sure what happens next, waiting to hear from the doctors again on monday.

I too am starting to get a little bump now and I love it! Also not vomitted for 5 days

xxx


----------



## caro103

thats so great chocco! fx'ed she makes a good recovery xx


----------



## caro103

i've got pains down my left side today, feel like stretching! hehe, the joys of pregnancy. I hope sickness goes away soon for everyone! xx


----------



## Tasha360

great news choco!!!

Yep i keep fainting too think its my blood pressure being low xx


----------



## lyndsey37

i have been having a achy tummy the last few days whilst lieing down its so uncomfortable, i went to Tesco shopping and i too felt faint i was holding onto the trolley for dear life i felt awful. i got antinatel this week so il ask if this is normal then. Its so nice to see us all moving to the next tri so so happy :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## DanaBump

some of us are 15 weeks already?! feel like i'm so far behind! why is it that i feel almost competetive in my pregnancy? LOL.


----------



## chocojen

my new dates (which may change again on firday) put me back 10 days...I feel so cheated!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Had some spotting today and period/growing pains which has worried me :-( Guna book in and see the dr tomorrow i think just to put my mind at rest. Hows everyone else today? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope everythings ok hun x
My tummy has felt very soft today. It's been starting to harden but I guess bubs is right at the back today or something because I'm all squishy! 
15w today and starting to panic about not finding heartbeat at 16w midwife appointment already!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Everyone's been talking about shopping lately, and I felt so left out because I hadn't been buying anything, except for free stuff people have been giving me. 

And I just found a changing table and a charcoal grill for free on Freecycle. I don't know if UK has that, but in US there is a website where people post things that they just don't want anything and don't really care for money for. It's amazing! :) Maybe UK has something like it, I know that Yahoo! hosts it.


----------



## loopy82

We have freecycle, never got anything from it but we've given stuff away. Keeping my eye out at the moment though!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

loopy82 said:


> We have freecycle, never got anything from it but we've given stuff away. Keeping my eye out at the moment though!


Awesome!! :D So glad to hear. I love that site! :) Though this will be the first time I actually get something from it, that isn't moving boxes.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: tasha xx


----------



## stephwiggy

Hi everyone, hubbys in Afgan now and it suuucks although he did manage to call us for 5 mins. I used my dopler today and it was clearer than ever and I sware I heard a kick or 2 

Hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## stephwiggy

Hi everyone, hubbys in Afgan now and it suuucks although he did manage to call us for 5 mins. I used my dopler today and it was clearer than ever and I sware I heard a kick or 2 

Hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm feeling quite crampy this evening. It's not a continuous feeling... and it only lasts for a second. But it has been since around 7ish (it's now almost 9:30).
I got a similar thing "down there" the other day but this is low down in my tummy. It's starting to worry me :(


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: tasha
I havn't been sick since Monday or so! Makes me pretty happy- starting tofeel more human but all in all I'm still tired (working too much probably!) Hope you are all well.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

15 weeks yey!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

tasha - Hope all is OK.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

StephW hugs for the dh's deployment.xxx I pray his time gone goes by quickly and for a safe return. 

Tasha & Cottle I hopt your pains are just growing pains and FX all goes well at the dr. 

Asfm for the past few days I have felt great. I had one bout of nausea at church this morning but it past pretty quickly.


Has anyone seen Cami on?


----------



## laura3103

hope all is ok tasha.x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone. Just got back from a couples vacation and had a great time, nice to be home though, looking forward to sleeping in my bed.

Chocojen, so glad MIL pulled through surgery, hope her recovery goes well.

Tasha, hope you're able to get in tomorrow and that all is well.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> StephW hugs for the dh's deployment.xxx I pray his time gone goes by quickly and for a safe return.
> 
> Tasha & Cottle I hopt your pains are just growing pains and FX all goes well at the dr.
> 
> Asfm for the past few days I have felt great. I had one bout of nausea at church this morning but it past pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen Cami on?

i saw her on fb yesterday


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I seen that but haven't seen her on here. I text her yesterday and she didn't answer. I hope she is ok..


----------



## chocojen

tasha hope all goes ok with dr
cottleson hope pain settles down
I spoke too soon and am vomitting again!!!
Off to work now, hoping for a nice shift xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Good morning ladies, I hope you're all well :)

I haven't really had anything to report, and still don't really. Finally hitting second trimester, and feeling much better for it. It's funny how you forget how much the first trimester sucks! 

I'm finally getting my booking in appointment this Thursday (I'll be 13+5) I'm so damn angry that it's taken so long! I'm hoping they're going to book my first NHS scan asap, but I'm not too worried as I've already had a private one two weeks ago and all was well. 

My partner has been writing a blog over the last few weeks, I thought I'd include a link for anyone who fancies having a read. https://wearingthedaddypants.tumblr.com/

Anyways, I'm waffling about a lot of nothing, so again I hope you're well and I'll do my best to join in a little more from now on. 

Zoe x


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls, been to the the dr's this morning, she was a cow as usual but booked me in at EPAU for a scan at 11.30 tomorrow morning. I hate my dr im thinking about changing, she has me in tears every time i see her. I told her what the problem had been and that id kept fainting and had problems with my waterworks aswell for over a month and her answer was "well what do you want me to do about it". I dont know your the bloody dr woman!! Anyway she booked me in and that was it, no reassurance or nothing. I couldve punched the woman lol
Sorry for the little outburst just needed to get it out xxx


----------



## Swanny

I changed my doctors after last pregnancy problems cause they were so awful to me. Sorry you have been having a bad time...xxx


----------



## Swanny

I've gone into panic mode this week. I've got 12+4 scan a week today and I'm papping myself. I've had on cramps on and off whole pregnancy no problems though and all 3 scans have been great. Cramps are feeling different past few days though and I'm also getting more what I think is round ligament pain which I notice if I move too fast, sometimes when I sneeze or if I roll over quickly in bed. I'm going to be going insane all week.


----------



## lousielou

I'd definitely change doctors if I were you Tasha - she sounds horrible! You need to be stress free and relaxed, not getting worked up because your GP is crappy! :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eeep just ordered an angelsounds Doppler. I'm not sure if it was a good idea or not... Have had odd crampy feelings and it's going to terrify me if I can't heear anything. Might wait til after 16w appointment.


----------



## lousielou

I have an AngelSounds, and I love it. I can hear the HB clearly every time now :)


----------



## DanaBump

that angelsounds one is the doppler i was telling you about REEDSGIRL, maybe talk to those two because i don't agree with your friend who said you can only hear a hb on the "good" ones. 

yay for 13 weeks! i completely over did it this weekend and am paying the price because i'm exhausted but spent some good quality time with the in-laws which is good. we were never that close with dh's side of the family, but would really like to have this baby get as much love as it can handle, so creating a relationship with them now is important.

have been craving a cake donut for like 2 days and i think i hear dh walking in with them now, mmmmm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana I took your advice luv and I ordered a Angelsound...just waiting on it to get here now. I do listen. :) 

Tasha I just recently changed drs...not really cause I didn't like mine he was just too far away. But now is the time for you to do it before you get to far along and with twins it maybe harder to find one who will take you after 20 weeks...I am nt sure though. Iwas nervous about being taken by a new one at 12. Hope you get to feeling better hun.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dana I took your advice luv and I ordered a Angelsound...just waiting on it to get here now. I do listen. :)
> 
> Tasha I just recently changed drs...not really cause I didn't like mine he was just too far away. But now is the time for you to do it before you get to far along and with twins it maybe harder to find one who will take you after 20 weeks...I am nt sure though. Iwas nervous about being taken by a new one at 12. Hope you get to feeling better hun.

yay for listening! LOL. even if you don't like it or it doesn't work, typically you can send back. i had read reviews on it because before a friend lent me hers, that's the one i was going to go with. let us know!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Will do!! xxx


----------



## Swanny

My friend has angel sounds, she has been able to hear heartbeat since around 13 weeks but she didn't try any earlier.

I've got hi bebe and heard from 10 weeks still find it quite hard to find now though, it's just pot luck really.

x


----------



## laura3103

tasha i know your pain about horrible doctors mine are just as useless. i'm actually considering changing mine now as i hate my midwife which is also based at the clinic.


----------



## camerashy

yay im officially in 2nd tri!!!!!!! 
and only 6 more wks till my 20 wk scan to find out if boy/girl 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

camerashy said:


> yay im officially in 2nd tri!!!!!!!
> and only 6 more wks till my 20 wk scan to find out if boy/girl
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

my scans 6 weeks today too ! i will be 21 weeks


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awww I wish I knew my date! I dunno when I'll find out... The nhs around these parts don't seem too fussed about giving out dates until ridiculously close to the time.


----------



## camishantel

uhh was feeling better and now after eating at moms yesterday the ms has been back with a vengeance.. only 3 weeks till my gender scan yay.. so glad so many of us are now in 2nd tri yay


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I get my 12 week ultrasound tomorrow, I'll be 11w6d. I'm so excited to see my baby again. I'm hoping I don't get set back. Last ultrasound, I was put ahead but I keep hearing about how at the 12 weeks ultrasounds, women who were previously set ahead or behind are placed the opposite again.

I was pretty confident that this baby is a girl. All my dreams so far have all been of giving birth to a girl. The first dream, I named her Eden, the second dream, I named her Anberlin, but last night, I had a dream that I went into labour and just as I got to the pushing stage, I blacked out. After I had the baby, my mom had been trying to explain to me what happened during the pushing stage, that I had been conscious, I just didn't remember. And then I went to meet my baby...my baby was a boy. And I was so scared because I didn't have a name for him.

Now I don't know what to think...I know it's either a boy or a girl, I'm just not so confident that I know which one anymore, lol. Not that it matters...as long as the baby is healthy. But if this baby is a boy, I might want to get working on a name.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Heard the heartbeat today!! :) Cried happy tears! :happydance:

Also, my due date was changed. I'm now April 21st. Not really a big difference, but i'm still gonna change my tickers... :blush: 

DR told me that prematurity isn't really genetic. Maybe I have a predisposition for it because my mom was premature and I was, but they won't really know. Since this is the first child they won't really have a good feeling about my prematurity likeliness until it's time. Though DR said that if my cervix is short it can be an indicator. 

Anywho, feeling so much more refreshed about everything!! :) Posting some pictures!
 



Attached Files:







33780_763199255741_33013203_41028162_6621481_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10









69129_763199310631_33013203_41028163_3452866_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9









69129_763199315621_33013203_41028164_7915836_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bernina

Congrats Casey and what a wonderful due date, my birthday! :)


----------



## camishantel

Casey yay beautiful pics too


----------



## caro103

so glad everyone is doing well! 

Choco hows your MIL?

Sooo tired today here but going to have a very early night to recooperate! :) xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey lovely scanpics hun!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ha ha!! Everyone says they are lovely pics, and i'm over here telling DH that i swear we are having a pterodactyl!! LOL Cuz I swear I see a beak!!


----------



## SazzleR

Got my Down's screening test results back today. Had the nuchal translucency plus bloods. My letter from the hospital says my risk is 1 in 51,000!!! So pretty low risk I think it's safe to say  x


----------



## CottlestonPie

BrandiCanucks said:


> I get my 12 week ultrasound tomorrow, I'll be 11w6d. I'm so excited to see my baby again. I'm hoping I don't get set back. Last ultrasound, I was put ahead but I keep hearing about how at the 12 weeks ultrasounds, women who were previously set ahead or behind are placed the opposite again.
> 
> I was pretty confident that this baby is a girl. All my dreams so far have all been of giving birth to a girl. The first dream, I named her Eden, the second dream, I named her Anberlin, but last night, I had a dream that I went into labour and just as I got to the pushing stage, I blacked out. After I had the baby, my mom had been trying to explain to me what happened during the pushing stage, that I had been conscious, I just didn't remember. And then I went to meet my baby...my baby was a boy. And I was so scared because I didn't have a name for him.
> 
> Now I don't know what to think...I know it's either a boy or a girl, I'm just not so confident that I know which one anymore, lol. Not that it matters...as long as the baby is healthy. But if this baby is a boy, I might want to get working on a name.

Its so weird that you say that. I've always dreamt about having a girl. So has DF. And his MIL reckons its a girl too. Everyone does!

I've always convinced that my SIL and best friend would have boys and I'd have a girl.
But today my SIL found out she's having a girl. And I'm still convinced I'm having a girl but I'm also still convinced that I'm having what she's not... arghh!

So confused!! :haha:


----------



## luvmyangel

when ever I think about my baby I always picture it as a girl. I hope when I have my gender scan at 22 wks I am right because I would be so surprised if it was a boy, I don't know what I would do. I would be happy if it was a boy but I always picture it as a girl. It is so hard time needs to speed up so I know the gender.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What do you ladies think?

It is tacky to make a gift registry for a third baby when you're pretty much starting over from scratch? I just moved out and am now a single mom. I have a double stroller, a car seat, some leftover toys, but there are so many baby things I'm going to need, and I'm already struggling on a fixed income. I'll be able to afford three kids once the baby gets here, it's just getting everything for the baby in the meantime that will be the struggle.

So, for small things, like diaper bags, high chairs, play sets and clothing, is it tacky to make a registry for a third baby?

Also, is it tacky to hold a baby shower, not necessarily for gifts, but more for like a get together or something?


----------



## camishantel

finally started a journal... 

Brandi- I think it's up to you sometimes people get offended if you do a shower but if it is just a celebration with no gifts... idk maybe ak some of your close friends that you would invite how they will feel... it's a little different because of your situation.. sorry I am not any help


----------



## DanaBump

brandi- i don't think it's tacky at all. my friend just had her 3rd baby with her new hubby and she too had to start all over. i might maybe say "gifts optional" if you're really that worried about it.

casey-i get what you're saying. my first u/s pic everyone was all "awww it's so cute", when all i saw was a chicken nugget, LOL. i do think the angle they took that pic was a little weird but i'm sure the u/s was just picking up the facial bones and not an actual beak :haha:

i always dreamt i was going to have a girl since i was a little girl but last night both DH and i dreamed it was a boy. we're so scared we're jinxing our chances of having a girl since we both want one so badly, so maybe it's just our heads playing tricks.


----------



## caro103

brandi people prob want to get you gifts anyway so you might as well get stuff you need! just don't push it in their faces, only when people ask?

dana, hehe, think that decision was made some time ago now ;) fx'ed you get your choice but i'm sure you'll be sooo pleased either way in the end! I've a friend that was gutted when she was told she was having a boy, he's now 2 and shes worried about having another incase its not as great as him! lol xx


----------



## luvmyangel

Brandi- If your friends and family know that you are on a fixed income and need a little help getting the thousand things a new baby needs I think go ahead and have a baby shower, just say gifts optional so there isn't pressure on the once that think you don't need a shower. Most people naturally go out and buy a present when a new baby is born anyway, And its fun to have a little party!!!


----------



## laura3103

just found a lovely cotbed on kiddicare.com its only £69.99 so if your on a budget its even better. 

think i will be getting this one for lil bean as gerties was secondhand and the wood as fused so it cant be transformed into a bed. 

oh and i brought gert her first toddler bed today from ebay for £20 so that was another bargain lol.

so i now have all my big things for lil bean unless i buy that cotbed so its just little things to get and clothes but they will be the most expensive as little things are the ones that mount up.


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies. Wanted to say lovely pics! 
Cottleston- they wont give me a date for my 20week scan until it's a lot closer also. I have my next appt on the 3rd and I'll be 20 weeks on the 18th so somewhere around there. I'm hopeing for a few days early! 
I've been pretty down lately but it's normal for me to go through phases like this. Just want to cry a lot. DF cleaned the house and that was great but now doesn't seem so excited for me to be home when I wasn't originally going to come home from my mom's tonight. IDK what to do with myself right now.


----------



## bernina

Hang in there MissFox. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. We all have days/weeks like that where we're just feeling blah and nothing much makes us happy. Hope that you're feeling more like yourself very soon. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Bernina! I'm feeling a little better now. The last two night have just been meltdown city! I'm hoping it doesn't last long- but it usually is only here for a week or so.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi everyone, got my 20wk scan date through for the 17th Nov! three days before my birthday so a nice present :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've decided that I desperately want to know the gender of the baby! :) I've been thinking about it and thinking about it and I wanted a surprise... i really did, but now that it's closer (only about 5ish weeks away) I want to know soooo bad. DH still doesn't want to know, but I feel like he'll come around when the moment happens. 

We also declined the 11-13 week scan to detect downs. In my opinion, the baby is going to be perfectly healthy because DH and I are both young, and if the baby has something other then perfectly healthy, we will love him/her all the same.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Have my 12 weeks ultrasound in 4 hours. Can't wait to see Speck again.

Casey, I felt the same way. I wanted to leave this baby a surprise, but I know I'm not patient enough. With my next ultrasound (besides today's) being so close, I think I want to know so I can prepare.


----------



## Tasha360

Had my scan this morning, everything was ok. They couldnt find any cause of bleeding and have just put it down to an irritated cervix. Got 2 pics but my scanners playing up so ill put them on tonight when OH is home xx


----------



## MissFox

2ndtimeabs- That's when Im' hoping to get mine since it's DF's birthday! I've got my fingers crossed!
Casey and Brandi- I think that finding out is so exciting! I've known that I'm going to find out since before I was pregnant. Everyoe asks if I want a surprise- but it's not really. It's a boy or a girl. And casey- it's hard to have a partner that doesn't want to know and be the one that does- my mom had that happen when she was prego with my little brother. Her baby daddy didn't want to know.
Tasha- That's great news! I'm happy to hear that everything went well and that babies are doing good.


----------



## laura3103

glad everything was ol tasha.x 

i've had a letter from the doctors today to make an appointment with them cause i went to the walk in clinic.

not sure why a little worried now but going in the morning to see what they want.


----------



## Tasha360

im sure its just a routine thing laura try not to worry xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad everythings ok Tasha! xx My bleeds from earlier in the pregnancy (and also the spotting I still get now) were put down to the same thing. It's a relief now that I know what sort of activities can cause it so I know to expect it and not worry :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had my ultrasound. Speck is looking good! (S)he has a strong heartbeat of 150 bpm and measures 46.7mm CRL. (S)he was being stubborn and wouldn't get into proper position for the technician to get measurements, but (s)he eventually did cooperate. Can't wait for the gender ultrasound. I will post a picture tomorrow, as I am unable to get to the scanner until the morning.


----------



## camishantel

BrandiCanucks said:


> Had my ultrasound. Speck is looking good! (S)he has a strong heartbeat of 150 bpm and measures 46.7mm CRL. (S)he was being stubborn and wouldn't get into proper position for the technician to get measurements, but (s)he eventually did cooperate. Can't wait for the gender ultrasound. I will post a picture tomorrow, as I am unable to get to the scanner until the morning.

being very uncooperative must be a boy... :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My dream the other night said the baby is a boy, and I think I can see a little thingie between the legs.


----------



## camishantel

aww still could just be the nub that all babies have at this stage... who knows can't wait we all start to find out soon what we are having I am finally letting myself get excited


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's a crappy picture of my ultrasound picture. I'll post a better one tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02698.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DanaBump

my tech said if anything at this stage they'll all look like boys cuz the labya can be swollen which is why they like to wait to get the shot so you get more of an accurate reading.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

great news tasha xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Really glad everything was ok Tasha xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Fantastic news Tasha!! Glad babies and you are OK x


----------



## JakesMummy

OMG my toddler has been such a nightmare today - everything was destructed, he was whiney about everything and kept attacking me with a random toy!! Lets hope tomorrow isn;t such an irritating day! I adore him to bits but he is so active and into everything we can;t even spend a day inside relaxing playing etc as he wants to be outside exploring - Yes Jake, wait until it gets cold, then you won;t want to go outside!! I hope we dont get heavy snow like the last 2 years..when I was due with Jake, that week it snowed and my town had the heaviest snowfall in UK..our garage and drive were blocked in and we are right at the end of a close...none of the cars could get out and Iwas overdue by the end of the week!!! So Jake arrived when it snowed, I am hoping It doesn;t snow when we are heavily pregnant as I don;t fancy slipping over in the ice!!


----------



## MommaLoves

April 29th!!!!! *SMILE*


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies
Sorry not been on for a couple of days worked the last 2 days (my shifts are 7-2130) so have not had a chance to get on here.

*Caro*, thanks for asking she seems to be doing much better and we had amazing news yesterday as one of her tumors has shrunk!!!!! So although she is stil really sick and has not been able to eat for over a week now due to first the blockage in er bowel and now following the operation. Still her mood has lifted following the news yesterday.

*Tasha* sorry you have been having a tough time the last few days, what a relief everything is ok.

*Mommaloves* welcome to the sweetpeas!

AFM, after 5 days of no MS it is now back and the last 3 days I have vomitted first thing in the mornings and also last thing at night.....so annoying!! I have my repeat scan on friday, this time round i feel less nervous and just so excited to see bubba again! They should make a decision on my EDD as well so will keep you posted.

Anyone elses tummy feeling really stretched now? I am definitly developing a bump and my abdomen is solid, OH has taken to stroking and kissing my bump which I love! BUT my skin is feeling so tight so hope there is enough space for it to continue to stretch!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi MommaLoves

Im sooooo tired, Demi is teething and has been up all night and the same the night before. Im like a walking zombie. Tiredness combined with my hormones at the moment is not good, i feel sorry for my other half. Hows everyone else today?
xxx


----------



## helen1234

ohhhh can i be moved to the 13th april please,

missed you saturday tash xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I have huge assignment due today that is worth fifty per cent of my final grade and my laptop keyboard is all screwed up. If you're wondering why I am typing fifty rather than the number, it is because when I hit my number keys in sequence, I get 1234466880 Yup..no five, no seven, no nine. I also have to slam my A key about seven times before the A will show up. I cannot afford to fix this, or get a new computer and this is the one I use to take all my notes at school. Ugh.

Thank goodness I have the same program at my ex's house. I can just thumb drive the assignment over and finish it there. Silly husband's...if you don't want your ex's at your house, remember to take back the house key, lol.

Rant over.

Speaking of his house, I'll also be scanning my ultrasound picture for you lovely ladies to see. It's not even 6:00am yet, so look for it in the next few hours.

Tasha, I'm about the same as you, feel like a walking zombie. I'm fighting a cold, have my assignment due in 8 hours and an exam worth fifty percent of my final grade to write in eight hours. I went to bed at 10pm and figured I'd just get up a little early to finish my assignment. Well, my son has a nasty cold too and woke up at 11:thirty, 2:forty, and 4:fifty, and because I don't have a bed yet, I'm sleeping on the couch and my 10 week old kitten finds it necessary to play and make noise in the middle of the night, so I'm pretty much running on no sleep at all. I have to finish this assignment and still have to study for this afternoon's exam.


----------



## chocojen

ohhhhhhhhhhhh you have to scan the pictures to upload them?!!!


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> ohhhh can i be moved to the 13th april please,
> 
> missed you saturday tash xx

yeh hun, i know we wanted to go but over spent on xmas prezzies so couldnt afford it lol. xxx


----------



## lousielou

chocojen said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh you have to scan the pictures to upload them?!!!

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

Had my 20 week scan date come through, its 18th nov and ive gotta see the consultant too. got my private gender scan on 22nd oct too so just over a week!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Presenting Speck at 11w6d. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls

got an 8am phone call from my bestest friend Lollylou1 to say she got her :bfp: this morning !!

i am sooooo excited, i was squeeling like a kid and alex was clapping his hands :rofl:

i am defo getting ligament pains , and getting sort of spasms lasting a second or so in my legs ?


----------



## chocojen

lousielou said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh you have to scan the pictures to upload them?!!!
> 
> :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

I have been trying to upload them directly from my SD3 card on my camara....

Is this how you do your bump pics too??? :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Chocojen that's great news about your MIL. 

Pinksnowball, how exciting about your very best friend!! My best friend and I are exactly 2 weeks apart and I have another very good friend 4 weeks after me. It's so much fun to have a partner in crime!!!

Had a quick scan this morning at 14+5 in order to check my cervix. Dr of course gave us a little peak at the baby who is looking good. Didn't do any measurements but saw strong heartbeat and very defined spine. Go back again in 2 1/2 weeks for another quick check of the cervix and then my detailed 19 week scan is November 15. So exciting!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00138-20101013-1036.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chocojen

is that his hand up by his ear? what a lovely pic xxx


----------



## bernina

You've got good eyes! When we were looking on the screen it almost looked like he/she was sucking their thumb but we weren't able to get a clear enough picture (internal scan). But there definitely was a hand in the vicinity of the face.


----------



## kierley

Just a quickie I had my internal to check cervix length today and my partner being impatient asked if they could tell what baby is. She did all her measurements and warned she may not be able to see but when she looked clear as day baby is a boy. Im very lucky to have found out baby and cervix are fine and have another scan in four weeks to check again.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

kierley said:


> Just a quickie I had my internal to check cervix length today and my partner being impatient asked if they could tell what baby is. She did all her measurements and warned she may not be able to see but when she looked clear as day baby is a boy. Im very lucky to have found out baby and cervix are fine and have another scan in four weeks to check again.

how could they tell!!! That's so exciting! :)


----------



## lousielou

Wow, can't believe some of us are able to find out the sex already! I'm jealous!!


----------



## kierley

she had told me externally it was hard but as I had an internal and baby way lying legs open she would look. She also explained that it was harder to tell girls as although the sex is already decided at this stage boys have much clearer parts. I really thought she wouldn't be able to see but it was all on display and when my partner asked how accurate it was she replied well it isnt going to fall off.


----------



## MissFox

Aww I'm jealous!!! I want to know what I hace already! I though MS was over and I didn't drink my morning chocolate milk and BAM! As soon as I said something PUKE PUKE PUKE! And I didn't feel sick just randomly started gagging a lot. Oh well. 
Cami- mine was so uncooperative that I had to go back the following week! 
Anyways- I've got a long day ahead of me so I'll talk to you all later!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey congrats on Team :blue: xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats on baby boy, how exciting!!! I asked dr and he said it was too early, even though I had an internal today at 14+5. Guessing he's just not that into making gender predictions at this point. I am so jealous you know already!!

Brandi, speck is adorable!!!


----------



## MissFox

Ok ladies- i'm posting the belly pics I hae so far- I'll take another tmorrow but I finally am getting around to this. I've got 6.5 weeks, 12 weeks. 13, and 14 weeks. Posting the 6.5 so you know roughly where I've started. I'm sure some of it's bloat but most of it is just growing baby
 



Attached Files:







6.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









12 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









14 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bernina

MissFox your bump is adorable, and definitely growing!!! The last picture is so cute!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Awwwww lovely bump pics xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MissFox said:


> Aww I'm jealous!!! I want to know what I hace already! I though MS was over and I didn't drink my morning chocolate milk and BAM! As soon as I said something PUKE PUKE PUKE! And I didn't feel sick just randomly started gagging a lot. Oh well.
> Cami- mine was so uncooperative that I had to go back the following week!
> Anyways- I've got a long day ahead of me so I'll talk to you all later!

Me too! I haven't been sick since around 7-8 weeks, and yesterday someone asked me how I was feeling. I told her great, no vomitting, no more nausea, I've come off my diclectin, and BAM! 20 minutes later as I pulled into my driveway, I had to throw the car into park and race into my house to make it to the toilet on time. Good thing I did. I figured it out though, it's when I'm on an empty stomach that I feel nauseous and begin to vomit. Guess I need to eat more.


----------



## MissFox

Brandi- I though that I was doing good iwth that because I started to get hungry instead of nauseas! So crazy. Thanks ladies!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

BrandiCanucks said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm jealous!!! I want to know what I hace already! I though MS was over and I didn't drink my morning chocolate milk and BAM! As soon as I said something PUKE PUKE PUKE! And I didn't feel sick just randomly started gagging a lot. Oh well.
> Cami- mine was so uncooperative that I had to go back the following week!
> Anyways- I've got a long day ahead of me so I'll talk to you all later!
> 
> Me too! I haven't been sick since around 7-8 weeks, and yesterday someone asked me how I was feeling. I told her great, no vomitting, no more nausea, I've come off my diclectin, and BAM! 20 minutes later as I pulled into my driveway, I had to throw the car into park and race into my house to make it to the toilet on time. Good thing I did. I figured it out though, it's when I'm on an empty stomach that I feel nauseous and begin to vomit. Guess I need to eat more.Click to expand...


The random no reason nausea went away, but I still totally feel like i'm going to puke if my stomach goes to complete empty. It's so bad that after my Doc appt DH and I had to grab some lunch before making the hour drive back home because I would not have made it. It's horrible. It's like the baby is going "if you don't feed me, bad things will happen!!" :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eeee! Just found heartbeat with the Doppler first time :D :happydance:
140bpm going by my counting between when the minutes changed on my digital clock haha
I wasn't going to do it til the weekend but it arrived 24hrs ago and was just sitting all boxed up under my bed. Waaaay too tempting!!!


----------



## camishantel

yay... beautiful pics everyone.. 
MissFox love the bump pics so cute. .. 
AFM I want to know NOW.... hehe only 3 more weeks I guess but still I want to know NOW...


----------



## bluetattoo

Could I join you lovely ladies please? Due 21.04.11 officially until I get my section booked :hi:


----------



## caro103

wow we;ve had our 1st gender told! congrats on your baby boy! how exciting :D

Choco so glad MIL is doing good xx

afm, thought the puking was over, then this morning Wham :( oh well! be glad when this weeks over as work has been tough. Also had a mini crash in my car yesterday, another driver clipped my wing mirror and left it scattered across the road :(, shook me up pretty bad but was ok! just annoyed they didn't even stop, some people are so rude!


----------



## camishantel

I so think this is adorable 
https://www.amazon.com/Manhattan-Toy-Snuggle-Pod-Pea/dp/B000K61IGE/ref=pd_sim_ba_97


----------



## JazzyCat

Just stopping by for two seconds to say hello!!! Miss you all. Happy to hear about the good scans! Going in for a private gender scan this Saturday... we'll see if they can see anything that early!! 

Hugs to you all!! Gotta run!


----------



## bobo83

Hi ladies i would love to join you i am due April 13th ;)


----------



## chocojen

welcome bobo

thanks caro was goos to see her smiling yesterday.

I am so sick of being sick, every morning and every night like clockwork! At least it means bubba is still there!!! Got our repeat scan tomorrow to see if they can work out more accurate EDD, I hope they dont push me back its either the 19th or 29th. I will change my ticker tommorrow if they do make it the 29th but will feel cheated about going back to the plum!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi to the new ladies ill add you to the list.

My cousin has had her baby girl this morning! She had to have an emergency c section at 34 weeks. Shed been having a bit of discomfort so went up to get checked. Good job she did because she had no fluid left, the placenta had nearly stopped working, baby had pooed inside and the heartbeat was slowing. She text me this morning to say they are both ok and that baby Teegan was only 2lb 15oz. Im soo excited cant wait to see them 
xx


----------



## chocojen

congratulations on your familys new arrival tasha hope everythhing is ok and mum and baby make a speedy recovery xx


----------



## DanaBump

so funny you sd that tasha because last night i had a dream that you gave birth to your twins already. no worries because even tho you're not even 20 weeks they were still fully developed, lol


----------



## Tasha360

haha ive been havin some pretty weird dreams too xx


----------



## MissFox

The dreams are kicking in!!! I had some WILD dreams last night. And a panic attack in a dream- I don't think it carried out of the dream beacuase that would be BAD and when I woke up I was OK.
YAAY! 15 weeks!!! 
Happy week change to all everyone having one or who had one .... wth, HAPPY WEEK CHANGE TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## camishantel

Happy week change to you too MissFox... I don't have another scan till next thursday and I am already getting impatient...


----------



## CrazyBird

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well

It's just taken me nearly half an hour to catch up, my own fault for not coming online for a week.

Talking of wierd dreams, i dreamt that my OH slept with my sister, not a good dream but i can safely say he would never do such a thing and i'm very close to my sis and know she would never do anything like that. Just wierd how we dream such horrible things.

I have my 20wk scan on 22nd Nov.
I go to Tenerife in 4 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## laura3103

oh ladies what a day i have had today!!

my dad had to go to the dvla in swansea as he is having trouble renewing his license and has been unable to work so i went with him today got up at 5am and was ok all the way down there even tho i hadnt had any sleep cause gertie was being a nightmare last night.

got there dad sorted his license but got to pick it back up tomorrow but i wont be going as soon as we set off to come home i ame over all sicky felt soo bad.

i suffer with motion sickness anyway cant go on boats or trains but i have never had it this bad in a car i thought i was going to pass out i felt so bad.

got home at 11am and i went straight to bed and have only just got up!!! luckly dad knew i was bad so he offered to have gertie while i slept npt realising i would be a sleep so long lol hes gone even balder ha ha


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> The dreams are kicking in!!! I had some WILD dreams last night. And a panic attack in a dream- I don't think it carried out of the dream beacuase that would be BAD and when I woke up I was OK.
> YAAY! 15 weeks!!!
> Happy week change to all everyone having one or who had one .... wth, HAPPY WEEK CHANGE TO EVERYONE!!!

hahahaah!! i love your ticker, do i have a hotdog or a cheeseburger. LMAO!!


----------



## camishantel

my my I am so tired today... hope everyone is doing good can't wait till more of us start finding out what we are having besides just a baby of course


----------



## caro103

hey girls :D hope everyones ok!

Can't believe how far along we're getting :D not going to be long before the anomoly scans come rolling in :D


----------



## Tasha360

Sorry youve had a rough day laura, bet your dad wishes hed never offered to babysit now haha.
Ive only just sat down had a house full of kids all night, 2 of my cousins have been with their kids and all of the kids together just make a mess and stress me out, glad everyones gone now

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've always had vivid dreams so i can't really ever tell if it's the hormones or just me. 

I feel like things are pretty boring at this point. Only have 1 OB appt a month, and I don't even get an ultrasound with it. The baby isn't moving inside me making me aware of it, and there is no showing, so I can't (really) go gaga over maternity clothes yet. :nope: 

Some days I just like to forget that i'm pregnant, so maybe time will go by more quickly. Hard to do though, when a baby is all I've ever wanted, and after 2 1/2 years of TTC I finally get one. :) I just wish I had more to show for it at this point.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

BEEN FEELING BABY MOVE LOADS TODAY ! :cloud9:


----------



## DanaBump

i have a big craving for a brandy old fashion and an ice cold beer. uuuuuuuugh, i don't ever crave alcohol but this one i just cant shake.


----------



## JakesMummy

Yawn!!! So tired yet can;t sleep : / I thought my gagging had calmed down but this morning my son was sick, and I was trying to clean up but kept gagging at the smell.. then i had to run and be sick too! Should have seen the pair of us..actually..maybe not!!

I am having a day of doing NOTHING tomorrow...I have been busy all week and can;t muster up the energy anymore!!! I am phsically worn out and unwell..woe me! I am havign a pity party.Haha!


----------



## chocojen

Casey, in the UK we dont even get one a month with the MW and only meet OB if we are considered high risk. So I know what you mean in someways BUT I think it is really important to use this time to make the most of your last few months as a couple while you are not too big to be uncomfortable!

Snowball, delighted you are feeling baby so much good for you!

Jakes Mummy, hope you feel better very soon

AFM we go for our repeat scan today so get to see the baby and hopefully get a due date. Still feeling sick lots. Going into Asda's baby event today and picking up a few bargains, they have a baaby gym for £5 reduced from £35!!

Have a good day all
xxx

ps MIL being discharged from hospital today!!


----------



## smeej

Hi all,

Congrats to all the latest Fab Scan piccies!

Chocojen - Good luck woth todays scan and great news on MIL.

I am 14 weeks today! However, I'm still feeling extremely nauseus and exhausted. I'm also feeling really low at the moment :(

xx


----------



## jenwigan

hey girls not been on here for a while nice to see all the scans. sickness is still with me, wish it would just go now. dd 15/4/10 xx


----------



## Tasha360

Pinksnowball said:


> BEEN FEELING BABY MOVE LOADS TODAY ! :cloud9:

oohhh im jealous. I think ive felt a couple of movements but cant be sure :-( i felt my daughter loads by now and expected it to be earlier with twins.


16 weeks today!!!!


----------



## MissFox

UGH! Can't find a single person for a massage this morning for DF. He is having surgery on monday and I really wantedto get him all nice and relaxed! BLAH! oh well. I've got one more option.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> BEEN FEELING BABY MOVE LOADS TODAY ! :cloud9:
> 
> oohhh im jealous. I think ive felt a couple of movements but cant be sure :-( i felt my daughter loads by now and expected it to be earlier with twins.
> 
> 
> 16 weeks today!!!!Click to expand...

i wasnt totally convinced but everynow and then got the bubbly feeling i had before with alex and phoebe

so i out my doppler on and sure enough whenever i got the bubbly feeling i could feel baby move

alex pulled out the doppler today figured out how to put it on and started putting it on his tummy:cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

so cute!!
So apparently since I'm technically supporting DF, I'm getting full benefits now! HURRAH! I have a feeling I"m going to need some physical therapy since my hips an shoulders are continuously popping. Stupid hypermobility.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hey everyone...I haven't been around much lately since I've been dealing with a stomach flu, so I'm trying to catch up lol

So exciting to see some already finding out what they are having! I cant wait till my gender scan on Nov 9th! Also its hard to believe i will be 14 weeks Monday :) time seems to be going quicker than it did with DD!! lol

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Hey everyone...I haven't been around much lately since I've been dealing with a stomach flu, so I'm trying to catch up lol
> 
> So exciting to see some already finding out what they are having! I cant wait till my gender scan on Nov 9th! Also its hard to believe i will be 14 weeks Monday :) time seems to be going quicker than it did with DD!! lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! :)

Funny how we are around the same date, and your gender scan is month before mine, by the date!! Mine's Dec 9th.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...I haven't been around much lately since I've been dealing with a stomach flu, so I'm trying to catch up lol
> 
> So exciting to see some already finding out what they are having! I cant wait till my gender scan on Nov 9th! Also its hard to believe i will be 14 weeks Monday :) time seems to be going quicker than it did with DD!! lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! :)
> 
> Funny how we are around the same date, and your gender scan is month before mine, by the date!! Mine's Dec 9th.Click to expand...

Well this isn't the one my doctors office is doing, I'm paying for an early one...lol:haha: I couldn't wait!!!


----------



## DanaBump

wow the dr office set mine up for me for nov 24. weird how that differs.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I find out the date of my next ultrasound from the doctor's office on Nov. 2nd, which is my next appointment...but they usually do them at 20 weeks and there is a local place that does them at 17 weeks so i just scheduled an early scan there in order to find out a lil sooner..LOL :)


----------



## DanaBump

oooo ok. sneaky! i was going to go for something earlier but i didn't want there to be a chance of it being wrong so i'm waiting.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...I haven't been around much lately since I've been dealing with a stomach flu, so I'm trying to catch up lol
> 
> So exciting to see some already finding out what they are having! I cant wait till my gender scan on Nov 9th! Also its hard to believe i will be 14 weeks Monday :) time seems to be going quicker than it did with DD!! lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! :)
> 
> Funny how we are around the same date, and your gender scan is month before mine, by the date!! Mine's Dec 9th.Click to expand...
> 
> Well this isn't the one my doctors office is doing, I'm paying for an early one...lol:haha: I couldn't wait!!!Click to expand...


:rofl: That's fantastic!! Hope you can see what the little tyke is packing! :baby: 




DanaBump said:


> wow the dr office set mine up for me for nov 24. weird how that differs.

I don't know why but i've had the WORST time of getting an appt. It's more then a month away, but I guess because of where it falls (thanksgiving week and stuff) they are just slammed or something. Don't know. I wish I had something sooner. But I guess it's better because we are going out of town for Turkey day anyway... so i wouldn't be in town for a whole week that the test could be made on.


----------



## DanaBump

i'm too stubborn to wait so i'm actually going about 30 min out of town. they have 2 different locations and i needed to go to the one further away in order to see the baby but i'd really like to know so i can share with everyone at thanksgiving. my 92 yr old gma will be there too so it'll be nice to tell her and beg her to plz stick around til at least april so she can meet him/her. i need at least one pic of baby with great gma.

speaking of gma's, having an extra hard time this weekend. a year ago tomorrow (by date today by day), i got the call that gma vitals weren't doing so well and sat by her bed side and watched her pass on the 17th. brings me to tears even now knowing that she'll never hold her first great grandchild. #1 reason i want it to be a girl so i can name it after her and hold a little part of her close to me every day.

did i mention 6 months from today i'll be getting enduced? too exciting!!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> i'm too stubborn to wait so i'm actually going about 30 min out of town. they have 2 different locations and i needed to go to the one further away in order to see the baby but i'd really like to know so i can share with everyone at thanksgiving. my 92 yr old gma will be there too so it'll be nice to tell her and beg her to plz stick around til at least april so she can meet him/her. i need at least one pic of baby with great gma.
> 
> speaking of gma's, having an extra hard time this weekend. a year ago tomorrow (by date today by day), i got the call that gma vitals weren't doing so well and sat by her bed side and watched her pass on the 17th. brings me to tears even now knowing that she'll never hold her first great grandchild. #1 reason i want it to be a girl so i can name it after her and hold a little part of her close to me every day.
> 
> did i mention 6 months from today i'll be getting enduced? too exciting!!!!

Totally understand that. My baby will have two great gmas. Mine is 81 yrs old. She will be almost 82 when the baby is on the way. She's cuban, and she can't wait for the baby. She's already knitting the blankets!! :) She's the best 

My DH's gma, is 92. Not doing so well. She's holding on for now, but we don't know for how much longer. It's tearing his dad up really bad. But these things happen. I would love for her to make it to see the baby, but I just don't know if she will.


----------



## MissFox

Dana- I think it is so sweet to name babies after loved ones lost. and I'm sure gma will be doing her best to stick around!! 
BTW CONGRATS!! on having 6 months to go!


----------



## laura3103

its lovely that your are naming your babies after loved ones i named my DD after my nan ( Enid ) who raised me from a young age and if i have a little girl this time she will have my grandmas middle name ( Constance ) as her name as she passed away a month before i conceived. so babys name might be Dolly (after dolly parton) constance.

and if i have a boy he will be named after my grandad but it will have to be his middle name as my cousin beat me to it years ago. 

plus i love traditional names the older the better for me


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi. After my scan yesterday I've been put forward to 21st April. Please will you change my date on the front?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PeanutBean said:


> Hi. After my scan yesterday I've been put forward to 21st April. Please will you change my date on the front?

We have the same due date. They changed mine to the 21st too. :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Cool. Have you moved over to second tri yet? I have now.


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> its lovely that your are naming your babies after loved ones i named my DD after my nan ( Enid ) who raised me from a young age and if i have a little girl this time she will have my grandmas middle name ( Constance ) as her name as she passed away a month before i conceived. so babys name might be Dolly (after dolly parton) constance.
> 
> and if i have a boy he will be named after my grandad but it will have to be his middle name as my cousin beat me to it years ago.
> 
> plus i love traditional names the older the better for me

well, you would love her name then it was mabel martha marie. i don't dig the mabel martha but childs second middle name will be marie. the first name is after the town she lived in everything there is called abby so abbygael it is. the boys first middle name is after dh's father and cousin who passed and second middle name is after my gpa. 
we're following german tradition in giving 2 middle names in honor of her as well.


----------



## MissFox

my neice's name is Mabel. I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PeanutBean said:


> Cool. Have you moved over to second tri yet? I have now.

I guess i'm not sure what you mean by that? Like have I been reading the second tri posts?? :shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Could i have my due date changed please? Its not the 21st anymore, its the 20th :) thank you x


----------



## PeanutBean

CaseyBaby718 said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Cool. Have you moved over to second tri yet? I have now.
> 
> I guess i'm not sure what you mean by that? Like have I been reading the second tri posts?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Well people go anywhere from 12-14 weeks depending on the system they want to use. I moved over yesterday once I got my new dates. But yes, moving to post in 2nd tri rather than 1st.


----------



## miyu

Hello I am due on the 25th, taken me this long to find this post, and then only with googles help!! lol :D xxxxx


----------



## mylilpeanut

April 1st :)


----------



## Reid

hey im a april mummy 2 be 2 due dates the 15th april :) x


----------



## DanaBump

is anyone else just super thirsty? i can't get enough of the liquids especially OJ and milk.


----------



## camishantel

I can't get enough water


----------



## caro103

I'm the same, OJ and apple juice! stops to bunging up too :blush:


----------



## chocojen

Hi everyone, rally bust weekend working but just to let you all know scan yesterday was amazing cant believe how much LO has grown, new EDD 26th April, can I be changed please tasha?


----------



## camishantel

that and reese's today


----------



## JakesMummy

Yes, I am suoer thirsty and always want the drinks like Ribena cordial with water or blackcurrant and Lemonade..I am obsessed with Blackcurrant!!!


----------



## chocojen

just phoned in sick for tomorrow have a cold, cough headache and still vomitting- i know they will al be bitching because I am off and pregnant but i cant keep working feeling like this!


----------



## DanaBump

caro103 said:


> I'm the same, OJ and apple juice! stops to bunging up too :blush:

me too caro! tho applejuice is taking a backseat to the awesome that is OJ. milk is a 3rd to those 2. got the oj with extra calcium and vitamin to make me feel less guilty about the sugar in OJ. OH!! and sherbet. OMG! :cloud9:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen-- I wonder why your ticker (baby gaga one) is on 4th month view of baby and mine is still on 3rd and we are only 2 days apart.... so odd! Maybe because we have different backgrounds/descriptions.


----------



## bernina

So my uterus has been hard for almost 24 hours, basically since DH and I had sex last night. I know it's common for the uterus to get hard and contract mildly after sex, but I didn't think it was supposed to last this long.

I'm not feeling cramps but have had a constant backache all day (that's really nothing new though, I get one every few days). My OB checked my cervix Weds and all was in order (although the hard uterus didn't start until Friday). 

Basically when I press on my stomach I feel this really hard lump on the left side where baby is (listened to heartbeat this afternoon on that side). I'd compare the hardness to that of a flexed calf muscle.

Is this normal or should it be squishy? I don't remember being able to feel my uterus this well but then again it's been a few weeks since I tried to feel for it.

Also my entire abdomen feels a bit tender. Nothing terrible, just more sensitive than normal.

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caseybaby your babygaga ticker will change tomorrow I believe to the fourth box when your 13+3.


----------



## PeanutBean

Bernina as your bump grows it'll all get hard. Probably it's just everything getting bigger and firmer.


----------



## CottlestonPie

caro103 said:


> I'm the same, OJ and apple juice! stops to bunging up too :blush:

i reeeeally want some apple juice but I'm worried about the amount of sugars in it, because when I start drinking it I drink the whole carton!

Was woken up at 8am this morning by scaffolders putting framework up outside my house.
This is good because it hopefully means my house will finally stop leaking rainwater into the bedroom and hallway, but bad because it was 8am on a sunday morning!! :dohh:

Tempted to use the doppler today. Havent told DF i have it yet so I might ask if he wants to use it. I'm a bit worried about how he'll react though.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh, oh, I have an avocado! :D


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,
So I am off work today as I was still having sickness at midnight last night and couldnt bear the thought of a 14 hour shift on 5 hours sleep! To top it off I have a cold and have lost my voice too!! So feeling sorry for myself today!!

The scan on friday was amazing, I cant believe how much bubba has grown in 10 days, we could see fingers and toes so clearly...definitly has 10 of each! We got some amazing photos but I still cant fathom this uploading marlarky!! I managed to get them on facebook though. The best bit was when baby was kicking off the edge of my uterus to stretch out! I cant believe I cant feel this happening. They decide my EDD is the 26th now so I have changed my ticker to match.

Our friends have been so amazing and I have the biggest bunch of flowers to congratulate us on our news! Also my gran has now said she would like to buy us the cot so that is cot and pram sorted withoout us spending money!! We did go to the baby sale in Asda and got a few bargains, a baby gym, bottles and a steriliser. (I want to try breast feeding but think I will express too so want these in the house).

Hope you ladies are well, 
xxx


----------



## chocojen

ps cotleson congrats on your avocado, I am gutted to have gone backwards but at least it is only to the plum!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Morning, hows everyone today? Im having a crap day. Me and OH have been arguing today so that doesnt make it any better. Hes gone off out now with my eldest leaving me to cook a Sunday lunch, oh well more for me i supose haha. 

On a brighter note less than a week till my gender scan!

My uterus has gone hard now too, i think its just because we're getting bigger. Been having quite a few stretching pains for 3 days too and i think i heard both heatbeats on the doppler last nite

oops my broccolis just boiled over better go

xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Tasha360 said:


> oops my broccolis just boiled over better go
> 
> xx

:haha::haha:


----------



## helen1234

i been feeling popping and kicking for the last 3 days so no mistaking it :) love it.

ive got a hard lump now when i'm lay down not showing yet but i never did with rhys till i was more 20 weeks


----------



## chocojen

cant wait to feel movement ladies, great too know its not too far away.

I saw a friend on thursday who said that her OH started hearing thingsby putting his ear on her tummy from about 13-14 weeks! Has anyone tried this?


----------



## gertrude

I wrote a massive reply but my laptop rebooted and lost it grrrrrrrr

Anyway - I'm back! A weeks holiday and I feel fabulous! So much sleep, SO VERY MUCH sleep!

Have been getting LOTS of twinges and pulling the last 2 days - I'm 14w2d today and it's not painful, just there. God knows what pickle is doing but whatever it is they're doing something in there. I can't feel my uterus - don't know what it is I'm feeling for, or how hard to press, or if I can feel it yet given I'm a size 20 LOL

I gave in and bought some maternity clothes and collected them from Next this morning - oh they're wonderful! So comfy! I feel a lot better now I have something I can wear into the winter, just need a good cardigan now but will have a look tomorrow.

We've also started looking at pushchairs etc - lord how the hell do you decide what to get? There are millions and not one does everything I want it too! Grrrrrr

We also have started to tell people. Work on Tuesday which I'm nervous about. Told the in-laws already and they were over the moon - my friends are in shock and my OHs brother will find out now :D

See you later xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted on here in ages as I was very scared about another miscarriage.

Luckily we had our scan last week and everything is brilliant!! My new due date is the 26th April, are you ok to change it on the front page tasha?

Gertrude - I'm about 3 weeks away from maternity clothes I think. I am so uncomfortable in my trousers!!

Prams are a minefield. I went last week with my husband and sister (and then my mum the next day) to look at prams and we're 99% sold on the Bugaboo Cameleon as it fits all our needs. Just need to save the money from somewhere!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've started buying maternity clothes now too. My bump is too big for my regular jeans but not big enough for maternity pants yet, lol. I can't wait until my bump is big enough that people stop wondering if I'm pregnant or just getting fat.

I'm looking forward to next weekend. Next Sunday I'll be going to a baby shower, next Monday, my daughter has an appointment with specialist # 5. It's frustrating having to go through so many speciailists and appointments but any new insight and information int to my daughter's condition that can lead to a possible diagnosis is welcomed. It's more frustrating seeing your child go through all the struggles and heartaches and being told you'll probably never find out what her condition is, you will more than likely never have a diagnosis.

But also next Monday, I'm going to see my favourite band in concert again. I've seen them at least 15 times, but I love these guys. Besides, if Speck is little Anberlin, she should hear her namesake before birth.

I think it's amazing that we're already finding out the sex's of our babies. Time is just flying by! Is everyone going to find out the sex, or is anyone going to stay Team Green? I want to stay Team Green, but I know I'm not patient enough. I have both boys and girls clothes and I want to know which ones I can give away and which I should start saving. I want to be prepared for the birth.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## camishantel

he he I thought it was team yellow.... no I am definitely finding out I don't even want to wait until Nov 8th I would find out today if I could.


----------



## gertrude

I'm team yellow right up to reserving the right to change my mind at the scan :haha:

In theory I want the surprise, in reality I am fascinated that there is a HUMAN in there, so will nosey so much at the scan anyway I wouldn't be shocked if I changed my mind. My OH is the same too - he doesn't want to know but also won't be cheesed off if I change my mind (which was the right answer :haha: )

OK my next mission is to find some new bras - not sure my boobs will get massive as I have quite small ones anyway, but I feel I need more support (they feel heavier) and I HATE HATE HATE bra shopping :( I am very wide but have a small cup size so am a pain to fit, hey ho, has to be done I guess *grumples*


----------



## cola pops

Hello Everyone, Pleas can I re-join? Was just having a few probs before and must have been very hormonal. I have kept popping back from time to time to see how you have all been doing. My scan dated me at the 11th so a few days earlier than we thought.
Finding it all very exciting now. DD came to the scan and wanted them to see what was in her tummy too, Lol x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm not finding out, I didn't last time and I'm quite looking forward to not knowing! Got my eye on a red pram and last time we didn't buy anything but the car seat before maddy was born (got a given a travel cot and used that last time as we were a bit poor!) have alot of plain white stuff so will just buy a pink/blue hat when babys born!
Ultrasounds round here are only 90% accurate so theres a one in ten chance it would be the wrong sex anyway!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Team Green is a force of habit. Where I come from, Blue is Boy, Pink is Girl, Green is Don't Know/Not Finding Out and Purple is Boy/Girl Twins.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so jealous of the ladies that are feeling movement all the time. LOL I think I feel a few movements in the morning when I first wake up but nothing major. I am a little concerned as my belly still feels a bit squishy and is not really hard. I know my uterous is high and I can feel it but I would think it should be firming up by now. I am a bit overweight though and I wasn't with my others so maybe that is why...


----------



## camishantel

girlie I am right there with youI think mine is nice and firm under all my fat... actually if I pull the fat up I can totally see the bumpy nice and hard... and I too am feeling what I think are small movements but am still not sure and not alll the time..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

When I am laying down Cami my belly does feel nice and round but when I stand up the chunky takes over. LOL I can't wait for our meet up!! I am going to fight this cold off all week so I don't pass it on.


----------



## camishantel

haha... I will just wear a mask around you


----------



## JakesMummy

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> oops my broccolis just boiled over better go
> 
> xx
> 
> :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I giggled at this too! Sounds like me when I am easily distracted by Facebook! :wacko:


----------



## JakesMummy

Ooh I got a nice Parka coat today . . granted, it isn;t maternity. But last time I layered, so my bump stuck out!! Forgot to get Bras though - wow, my boobs are trying to do a great escape and sorry in advance, but I walk down the road not realising a nipple is trying to poke out - SO EMBARRASING!! DH has to point it out everytime, and loudly too! Pain he is!


----------



## DanaBump

has been rather silent for me this past week so i figured i'd chime in with an entery.

spent the week at home just relaxing and it's really done me some good. feel bad because we'll have a week less of pay but it was pretty bad. hopefully i can stay at work all this week. 

dh found a job!!!! it's nothing real big but its a starting point we can use to pay off his bills, get him back to school for the 6mo it'll take him to get the certification and out making some decent money. yay for not having to worry about weather we'll be able to afford diapers! his unemployment hearing got pushed back because of his work schedule, but hopefully it'll just be another week because there are things coming due that vendors are no longer willing to wait for. plus i owe my gma money and i feel bad as hell that we haven't paid her. i just hope medicaid is willing to keep me because of the extra income, as i was really looking forwar to a "free" birth. fingers crossed.

i got to hang out with a very cute lil 6 mo old boy today and decided a boy would be just peachy too :) 

today marks the one year anniversary of my gma's passing. such a hard thing to watch someone you love pass, something that will stick with me for the rest of my life. miss her now more than ever. does anyone think it would be morbid to bring the baby once it's born to her grave? would it be awful to take a picture of baby next to grave? it's the closest thing we'll ever get to a picture with great gma and gpa but hormones are making me want to do funny things so opinions would be good.


----------



## laura3103

dana i was close to my gran and once gert was born i took her to meet her my gran was cremated so she only has a rose bush and i never took a pic but when ever i had a scan i used to get a extra pic and stick it in a card and leave the card by her plaque with a message so i felt she was involved.

also my gran was the first person i told i was pregnant with gert as i had no one else to talk to.


----------



## laura3103

ok dont laugh ladies but i thought i would post a pic of my chubby baby bump i'm a uk 24 so there is alot of padding lol

my 14 wk bump


----------



## camishantel

I wish I was comfortable enough to post my plus size bump


----------



## laura3103

cami i'm not a confident person but i only ever took 1 of my bump with gert and regret that so i dont care this time going to keep a little album for me to look back on. 

i see my extra chub as protection for my baby and its going to keep s/he warm during the winter like it did with gert lol.

plus cami ladies on her dont judge so there is nothing to be worry about.x


----------



## DanaBump

uuuugh! i'm a us 20 and i don't look even close to that pregnant :cry:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Laura that's a lovely bump!
I'm a uk 18 and I'm completely B shaped. Think it'll be weeks Nd weeks before I even out.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Yey 16 weeks


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Oooh and an avocado


----------



## gertrude

:haha: I'm only a 20/22 and my belly fat is bigger than that laura101 :haha:

I don't feel as crampy today which is a good thing as I'm back at work after my week off - what is it I do again please? I have NO idea :blush:


----------



## AP

Pinksnowball said:


> Oooh and an avocado

:rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

Great bump laura! i keep meaning to take one but never get round to it.
Congrats on 16 weeks pinksnowball.

xx


----------



## chocojen

Snowball I love how excited you get about your fruit! 

I have been to the GP today to try and get something for the sickness and he was going to prescribe me some anti sickness but because I have epilepsythere is nothing safe for me, they all increase the chance of fitting. So I have spoken to my boss and explained the situation and she has been great, she is arranging extra cover for all my shifts this week so if i do go in there will be an extra person on shift and if i dont they are not short staffed. SO worried about having time off so early because of pregnancy so it is a relief that she has been so good.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok?


----------



## camerashy

yay 15 weeks today wuhoo!!!!!!!!!

only 5 wks till my 20 wk scan and we find out what team were on :)


----------



## laura3103

girls i do have a overhang at the bottom but my leggings tuck it away lol (years of practice) or i wear massive knickers cant wait to get me maternity pants i love them that cover me belly.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg I think I just felt movement! :D it was about 2in under my belly button and felt sort of bubbly but kind of like fingers tapping inside my belly!
Definitely wasn't gas it was way too pronounced :D


----------



## loopy82

Yay, offically 2nd tri! Just got back from London helping my friend move house, although I took it easy compared to the rest of them I'm still exhausted and paying for it today. Was good to be out the house though, wasn't sick the whole weekend and might even be starting to show :happydance:. 
Hope everyone had a good weekend and is feeling well x


----------



## DanaBump

yay for officially no matter what book or website i read, being in 2nd trimester!!!

back to work today. no matter how badly i feel i'm sticking it out! dh started work this morning too! yay for things getting back to normal


----------



## gertrude

well thankfully the aching has eased off today (thank goodness!)

does anyone elses nipples still hurt? mine are still really sore :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> Omg I think I just felt movement! :D it was about 2in under my belly button and felt sort of bubbly but kind of like fingers tapping inside my belly!
> Definitely wasn't gas it was way too pronounced :D


that is sooooo amazing!!! :D 


Gertrude-- My bbs and nipples are still sore, Definitely.


----------



## camishantel

mine are still very sore as well.. not constant but definitely sore


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OOPS! Repost!! sorry! 

:rofl:

I suppose I could say that my Round Ligament pains have started. Seems to be every day or every other day. Sharp quick pains on either side of my belly.


Oh yea, and DH put his ear to my belly yesterday--- twice! Definitely heard baby's heartbeat, very faint. He has good hearing when it comes to sounds. :D That was very exciting!!!!!


----------



## camerashy

CottlestonPie said:


> Omg I think I just felt movement! :D it was about 2in under my belly button and felt sort of bubbly but kind of like fingers tapping inside my belly!
> Definitely wasn't gas it was way too pronounced :D



hi aww thats great :)
ive been feeling lil sensations in uterus too the past couple of days :happydance:


----------



## chocojen

wow cottleson you must be so excited by it!

Casey was that the first time your OH had tried to hear the baby? I had no idea about this until a friend said last week she said her OH could hear it from 12 weeks. I want to give it a go and when I am back at work I may try hearing it with a stethoscope!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> wow cottleson you must be so excited by it!
> 
> Casey was that the first time your OH had tried to hear the baby? I had no idea about this until a friend said last week she said her OH could hear it from 12 weeks. I want to give it a go and when I am back at work I may try hearing it with a stethoscope!

yea its the first time. And he did it twice. He said that he could hear my heartbeat, the gurgles of my digestive system and then a smaller faint woosh woosh woosh sound, that was going faster then my heartbeat. 

I wish i had a stethoscope. :D


----------



## chocojen

how low down did he have to put his ear?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> how low down did he have to put his ear?

About an inch or two above the hairline.


----------



## chocojen

cool thanks, think I will get OH to try it tonight and every day until he hears something!!! Should be easy to distinguish between them my HR is normally 80 and bubbas was 162 when we had the scan!


----------



## gertrude

would anyone here think I'm bonkers for buying a cotbed from IKEA?

I get lots of things from there but for some reason, that I can't work out, I'm hesitant about buying a cotbed!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't see why that'd be bonkers! As long as it's put together properly I'm sure it's just as good as any other cot :)

I've had such an up and down day.
First of all was the movement in my tummy, which was wonderful!
Then I found out that the 2 positions at work are being filled by THREE people. This means when I go back to work after maternity I will likely be told I can work in a different position in a different department which I don't want, or I will have to leave.
I'm so scared that they're going to screw me over again. They've done it so many times before. But on the plus side DF got me roses and chocolates on his way home from work to cheer me up :D


----------



## gertrude

I knew I had reservations :D it was a cot and not a cotbed :D my brain is seriously being a bit rubbish! I knew KNEW I had a niggling thought at the back of my head and it wasn't IKEA but the actual thing :D


----------



## laura3103

gertrude my friend at her cot from ikea and its lovely she is even using it for her second baby so they are sturdy enough. 

i have got a cotbed for gert but its a old one and i cant part it to make it into a bed so i'm considering just getting rid of it and getting a cot for lil bean as i have brought a toddler bed for gert so i can just pass that down later when gert goes into a big bed.

sorry for going on lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

ohhhh a cotbed... sorry, i misread as just a cot :dohh:


----------



## lyndsey37

baby was moving like hell earlier, such a lovely feeling and it tickles i cant wait to feel more and more :cloud9:


----------



## camishantel

OOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH anyone else getting weird stabby pains every now and then.. never in the same spot really I am guessing round ligament but ouch... I keep feeling weird stuff I am sure is baby but just want that KICK so I know for sure


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> OOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH anyone else getting weird stabby pains every now and then.. never in the same spot really I am guessing round ligament but ouch... I keep feeling weird stuff I am sure is baby but just want that KICK so I know for sure

Definitely sounds like Round Ligament Pain. Sometimes they stop me dead and I can't move at all because it's so painful! But they are quick but sharp!!


----------



## camishantel

yep definitely because i is so much more on my right side ... so googled this and here is what I found 
"Round ligament pain refers to a type of pelvic pain caused by stretching of the round ligaments. This occurs more commonly on the right side of the pelvis." thank you webmd


----------



## gertrude

can someone go and get me a yoghurt? I'm too comfy :blush:


----------



## bernina

Regarding the ikea cribs, I heard that only their brand of sheets fits their cribs (not sure if that's the same as a cot bed or cot, I get those all confused, sorry!) and some people found it annoying to have to buy sheets at ikea and not be able to match their sets and stuff. No experience with them myself, and it could be something that's only an issue in the States.

I'm so jealous for all those who are feeling baby. I definitely can tell where baby is by the harder part of my uterus, but can't say that I've actually felt anything.

Backpain was very severe over the weekend but seems to be a bit better sitting at work (go figure!) Hoping to get a better sleep tonight, tossed and turned so much last night. I'm wondering if little one had a growth spurt and that's why I felt so poorly over the weekend.

Hope everyone is well!!

Congrats to all those who've moved over to 2nd tri!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

gertrude said:


> can someone go and get me a yoghurt? I'm too comfy :blush:

:rofl: :rofl:

You sound like me!! :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So-- I just to an intelligender kit and it predicted a boy. :) 

Though it also says that if you have PCOS that it will predict boy anyway.... sooooo i'm saying still a 50/50 chance! But it was fun!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I didn't do one of those because it says can not be done if been on fertility meds which with PCOS metformin is considered a fertility med and I have been on clomid too sooooo .. But guy at my work his wife and him found out today they are team BLUE


----------



## MissFox

I have been having lots of round ligament pains. 
DF had shoulder surgery this morning and is doing great now. Dr said there was more damage than he thought but fixed everything he saw so that's great. 7 weeks in a sling and then extensive physical therapy. 

Just want to update you all- I posted about my friend who lost her baby at 38 weeks. She had an autopsy done and the results came back as a chord accident resulting from listeria. She went into labor and the contractions separated the weakend chord from the baby. By the time they made it to the hospital it was too late. I'm officially off sandwich cold cut meats, soft cheeses and unwashed fruits. And remember- as she told me- you know your body best. If you have a concern talk to your Dr and if they wont listen make them- she thought she was going into labor on Monday at her appointment, her Dr told her 1st pregnancies almost always go overdue and they would check her next week- Wednesday AM around 2- she got news her baby had passed. 
Sorry to be a downer- but it's something to talk about since her Dr. never warned her about foods to avoid


----------



## camishantel

Oh hun... I am so sorry... Yeah I have been staying away from cold lunch meats and stuff and the guys I work with are always lets get subway when the manager orders us lunch and I say no I can't have that then they bitch to where I either just say fine I won't eat or we finally get something I can eat and then they complain all day


----------



## DanaBump

another reason i love women's care (the facility my ob is at). they go over extensively what to eat, what not to and any questions they have 24 hour nurses on call. 

everything in moderation and of course nothing unwashed. be careful of expiration dates too. 

cami, you could do toasted chicken breast. it's cooked all the way thru and then toasted so completely baby safe and you can still do subway :)


----------



## bernina

Missfox, so very sorry about your friend. So true that you know your body best, great advice for us all.

Cami, have you tried the veggie sub from Subway, many of my friends lived on those (minus the sprouts) during their pregnancies. I love the Jimmy John's version, delicious!


----------



## camishantel

I don't like subway I like hot sandwiches I like Quizno's I don't like subway chicken as I have had food poisioning off of it multiple times


----------



## bernina

Honestly I'm not a huge Subway fan either, much prefer Jimmy Johns! DH loves hot subs as well, can't stand the cold ones.


----------



## JakesMummy

Heres something cute!

My 20 month old kept kissing my belly today, even when we were food shopping etc. So i asked him if he thought it was a Girl or Boy? Now, he says a few words but doesn;t really understand what his nutty mother is going on about, probably!!

So he replies..."Girl!"

I changed the way I said but he he got so mad at me he kept screaming Girl over and over again in a very echoey supermarket!! Needless to say, I accepted his answer and hope it is a girl for my sanity!!!


----------



## bernina

Awww, that's precious JakesMummy!!


----------



## JakesMummy

OOH I also got my date for my Anomoly scan - November 30th!!! 9.00am!! CANNOT WAIT!!! Although if I wanted to get a gender scan privately, the earliest I can get one is next saturday!!! So tempting!


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry on a roll tonight with my posts..please excuse!!

Having an emotional moment looking back at old photos of Jake..my Avatar he was 9 weeks old..time goes SO FAST! 

Round ligament pains - OUCH! I had one random one earlier..very quick but painful!


----------



## CottlestonPie

16 week appointment with midwife today... DF can't make it so mums coming with me to hear the heartbeat. I'm scared she wont find it even though me and df have both heard it this week.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

lol Jakes Mummy, my little girl is adamant that the new baby will be a girl and every time i say, 'well what if its a boy?' She refuses to talk about it! So I am also hoping for a girl to maddy happy! 

Has anyone else started get tingling sensations in their bbs? We were at a playbarn on saturday and I dont know if my body was reacting to all the screaming kids but I started feeling proper tingly like i was starting to leak, even had to pop to ladies to check!


----------



## chocojen

Not been sick this morning!!!!!!!!

And I am back up to a peach so happy!!!

OH tried listening last night but didnt hear anything, told him he has to listen every day until he can!!


----------



## smeej

hey ladies, hope you are all well today?

i'm am off work with a nasty cold virus I think it's been doing the rounds in the UK. Had a couple of days of shivers/aches and now just exhausted with a horrid head cold and sore throat :( I hope Baba isn't feeling it!!!

Also, normally would be doped up on Lemsips, but obviously not allowed any drugs !

On a plus side - my nausea seems to have lessened - although still have major food aversions! 

Anyway - I'm watching Home and Health Channel - "Quints First Year" - Wow - that certainly puts having 1 into perspective!!! i wish there was more Baby Programmes on - I seem to be addicted to them!


----------



## smeej

Does anyone else feel like they are a bit in limbo?

As in - not suffering from the m/s so badly, no major preg symptoms and just worrying that you are still actually pregnant?

I feel like that just now! I def have a bit of a bump, but not any more than over the past couple of weeks - so i'm just having a panic that everything is still going on in there as it should be!

I have a full cardiac scan for baba in 2 weeks, as due an anti-body I have - there is a small risk of complete heart block in baba - so obviously very worrying :( Therefore, they will be regularly checking baba's heart development so have a fair few scans lined up. Of course it will be good to see Baba more regularly, but also that constant worry that everything will be ok :shrug:

xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I'm at that point, smeej. I get the occasional gag fest, especially if I'm running on an empty stomach, but most of my symptoms are disappearing. My nipples are only sore if they get piched or squeezed, and I'm at that awkward stage between "Is she pregnant, or just getting fat?"

If it wasn't for the little bits of pressure and the somersaults I feel from time to time on my right side, where Speck is, I'd wonder if I was dreaming the whole time.

On the bright side, since I've now officially missed 3 periods, I calculated that I've saved $90 on sanitary napkins. Yay!! Don't want to be buying those for a long while. Unfortunately, given me history, whether I breast or bottle feed, my period comes back full force by 8 weeks postpartum.


----------



## UkCath

smeej said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are a bit in limbo?
> 
> As in - not suffering from the m/s so badly, no major preg symptoms and just worrying that you are still actually pregnant?
> 
> I feel like that just now! I def have a bit of a bump, but not any more than over the past couple of weeks - so i'm just having a panic that everything is still going on in there as it should be!

Totally, I don't feel pregnant - just a bit fat! Can't wait till I can start to feel the baby move about.


----------



## MangoCoconut

Hi, could I possibly join you?
I am due to have my second child on 15th April 2011. I have a DD who is 18 months. x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

MangoCoconut said:


> Hi, could I possibly join you?
> I am due to have my second child on 15th April 2011. I have a DD who is 18 months. x

:hi: welcome 

so do u have another april baby too??

my little one was born 16th april and im due on the 4th :cloud9:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

smeej said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are a bit in limbo?
> 
> As in - not suffering from the m/s so badly, no major preg symptoms and just worrying that you are still actually pregnant?
> 
> I feel like that just now! I def have a bit of a bump, but not any more than over the past couple of weeks - so i'm just having a panic that everything is still going on in there as it should be!
> 
> I have a full cardiac scan for baba in 2 weeks, as due an anti-body I have - there is a small risk of complete heart block in baba - so obviously very worrying :( Therefore, they will be regularly checking baba's heart development so have a fair few scans lined up. Of course it will be good to see Baba more regularly, but also that constant worry that everything will be ok :shrug:
> 
> xx

Had that a little while back. But things tend to still show up. Like Round Ligament Pain is definitely pregnancy related. Dizziness. BBs still hurt for me! 

Also if your going to a dr, your blood pressure starts to drop and then it'll plateau in a few weeks or so, but mine is at 116/64.... which is definitely lower because i've always been 120/80.

Oh oh oh, and (since DH and I can't get a doppler yet) DH has been putting his ear to my belly and he can hear what sounds like faint whoosh whoosh whoosh heartbeats and he also says he can hear like liquid flops and slushes, like the baby's moving. Which would be kinda correct since they say the baby moves when you are calm and when you are active it's lulled to sleep.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, i have an interesting question that I want to ask everyone: 

What kind of parenting style to do you believe in?? 

For me it's kind of a trick question. Of course this is my first, so I have no previous experience, but from what i've observed. I think that having a multitude of techniques can really be beneficial. All babies are their own people, so what works for some isn't going to work for others. So I think it's good to have a lot of different ways to approach baby raising. Like, I am a very structure oriented person. I have habits that I form fairly easily that help me get through the day. So naturally I feel like i am going to do the same thing with my baby. Now if my baby has her own schedule that i notice, then we can coordinate our lives together to fit cohesively. I just don't believe that ALL babies have their own schedule. Every human is going to tick a certain way, but that doesn't really mean that it's going to mesh with your life, ya know? And baby and mommy need to be happy, I believe.


----------



## camishantel

hey ladies so it's not for me... I know I told you yesterday thet the guy I work with found out he is having a litle boy... well dr called them back a couple hours later and something isn't right so he is at the hospital with his wife today to get things checked out I don't know what it is... She is either 20 or 21 weeks I don't remember... please keep them in your thoughts or prayers or whatever today this is their first


----------



## bernina

Prayers said. Hope everything ends up okay and please keep us updated.


----------



## camishantel

I will as soon as I know anything... it's silly I know but now it makes me scared even more about my scan


----------



## caro103

aww hope everything works out ok for them cami :hugs:

16 weeks for me today :D and ms is finally just hitting in the mornings :happydance: even better when it goes completely!


----------



## chocojen

only been sick twice today!!!! Lets hope things are changing!


----------



## MissFox

I hope everything goes well for htem Cami. I"m sure yours will also go great! 
Caro- Congrats on 16 weeks! Last one I had baby was measuring big by 3 days bit I'm staying the same EDD. Still hoping for an April Fools baby.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I just found out my EDD, 3rd April, is also Mothers Day over here in the UK. If it's bang on time, it'd be the best (and my first!) mothers day present ever! :D

I took my Mum to my 16w midwife appointment today. She was so stoked to hear the heartbeat, she almost cried bless her! She went straight to mothercare to buy baby clothes :haha:


----------



## MissFox

That's great news Cottleston! Goodl uck with that!


----------



## gertrude

nearly everytime I stand up from the sofa I get sharp twinges (round ligament pain?) and I've had a dull ache again today. And I'm constipated AGAIN :nope: which of course makes the ache more obvious

I've just fallen on the sofa and feel dazed and confused now and woke up with legs that had gone to sleep

*moan moan moan moan moan*
:sleep:


----------



## gertrude

ok well after 2 days of lots of fruit and veg and this afternoon some lactulose lets just say I'm not constipated any more
:shock:


----------



## MissFox

Woo Gertrude! I have been taking acouple days off of my prenatals here and there and then the day I'm going to start them again I'm going! It's my little trick.


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,

Cottleson I think I will be taking my mum to next MW appointment as OH has to work. I will only be 14 weeks but I really hope that they try and listen in to HB, it would reduce her to tears!

OH tried to listen to my tummy again last night but still cant hear anything. We have started looking at prams and things now as well, it is all very excitng!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm excited and nervous all rolled into one! It seems like forever, yet has gone by so quickly, since I got that BFP. 13 weeks today! I have my first midwife appointment in 5 hours and I'm really hoping to hear the heartbeat. I've only seen it on the ultrasound, but I would love to hear it too. Here's hoping everything goes well...and that my son doesn't cause too much trouble while I'm there.


----------



## chocojen

Way TMI and totally embarrasing but.... MS continues ++++ and I just missed the toilet! Thank goodness OH is at home so he was able to go and deal with the mess


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just been making xmas cakes and :shock: omg i can stand the smell!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

chcojen - Oh no!! I had a similar incident this morning changing my sons nappy!! I just gagged a few times but you know when it is gonna happen as you cannot resist the urge to run to the toilet. Made it just in time but I haven't been sick for weeks!!! Damn this!!

I have that same virus which is going round and feel poo.

My 20 month old is wrecking the place and I am just sitting here doing nothing about it : )

Now he has bought me a book so better read it to him even though he lasts all of 5 seconds!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Cottleson I think I will be taking my mum to next MW appointment as OH has to work. I will only be 14 weeks but I really hope that they try and listen in to HB, it would reduce her to tears!
> 
> OH tried to listen to my tummy again last night but still cant hear anything. We have started looking at prams and things now as well, it is all very excitng!

I think it depends on where the baby is at the time. 

My DH did it twice yesterday once right when he got home and again when we were going to bed. The first time all he could here were gurgles and then gentle whooshes but not in a rhythm like a heartbeat. So he thinks the baby was just wiggling all over. The night time one, he heard the gurgles, less whooshes and then in between the whooshes he heard the steady bum,bum,bum of the heartbeat. It takes a while because they hear so much... they have to let their ears tune things out. Like my DH said yesterday, he has to listen for the big things first, the gurgles, his heartbeat, my heartbeat, and then he has to tune them out, and then after that, he can hear the small whooshes and the little bum,bum,bum heartbeat.


----------



## Tasha360

Afternoon everyone, hows everyone today? im not too bad, just really struggling to eat at the moment i just dont fancy anything. 
2 more sleeps till my gender scan!!
xx


----------



## UkCath

Tasha360 said:


> Afternoon everyone, hows everyone today? im not too bad, just really struggling to eat at the moment i just dont fancy anything.
> 2 more sleeps till my gender scan!!
> xx

I'm the opposite, I am still ulta hungry quite often.

Any preference on the gender? Do you want it to be one of each?


----------



## MissFox

I'm doing good this morning- had a very early morning though and not enough sleep last night. Now I'm watching TV and my dogs wrestling. It's too cute! DF sold his truck and got a big chunk of cash so now we went overboard and bought a lot of stuff we've wanted/needed for a while (including a new iPod for me! and a Wii for him!) but we also got my little brother and his nephew their xmas presents. We're also paying off 2 credit cards so that's awesome and we'll still have money for our vacation in December. 
I hope everyone else is doing well and I'm hoping MS goes away for you all soon!


----------



## Tasha360

UkCath said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone, hows everyone today? im not too bad, just really struggling to eat at the moment i just dont fancy anything.
> 2 more sleeps till my gender scan!!
> xx
> 
> I'm the opposite, I am still ulta hungry quite often.
> 
> Any preference on the gender? Do you want it to be one of each?Click to expand...

no preference hun i already have one of each so im happy with whatever comes xx


----------



## camishantel

ok ladies less htan 24 hours till my next scan.. .yay.. 

As for my friend just still keep them in your prayers he said he is not ready to talk about what is wrong with the baby yet.. the go to the specialist again in like 3 weeks


----------



## UkCath

Would it be mad to get a gender scan at say 16-17 weeks??? It would be £79 which might be unnessacry with the NHS scan not too far away at 20-21 weeks, but I just really want to see the baby again to know s/he is okay! 

Anyone else having a gender scan at 16/17 weeks?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think Tasha is... I wanted one but DF wouldn't even entertain the thought so I'm not having one :(


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

UkCath said:


> Would it be mad to get a gender scan at say 16-17 weeks??? It would be £79 which might be unnessacry with the NHS scan not too far away at 20-21 weeks, but I just really want to see the baby again to know s/he is okay!
> 
> Anyone else having a gender scan at 16/17 weeks?

I will be 17 weeks 1 day when i have my gender scan and i cant wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## UkCath

Emmy'sMommy said:


> UkCath said:
> 
> 
> Would it be mad to get a gender scan at say 16-17 weeks??? It would be £79 which might be unnessacry with the NHS scan not too far away at 20-21 weeks, but I just really want to see the baby again to know s/he is okay!
> 
> Anyone else having a gender scan at 16/17 weeks?
> 
> I will be 17 weeks 1 day when i have my gender scan and i cant wait!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You see that's made me jelous now... I think I'll have to go work on DH to make sure he is on board!

I'm off to eat something unhealthy for tea now, I have been reading threads about what people have been craving and it's all about take aways and it has made me want one!


----------



## caro103

Glad i'm not the only one being unhealthy :D, just sat and eaten an entire big bar of aero :blush: was v v yummy though! :D

Tasha, wow have fun tomorrow! can't believe we're beginning to find out the genders!

Cami, :hugs: to your friends xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

My toilet is broken and i reeeally need a wee :(
DF will be home in a few minutes to fix it but might go to pub opposite... Im nit sure I can hold it for long!!


----------



## CrazyBird

I had my 16 week MW appointment today and she didn't listen to the heartbeat, i asked if she could but she said it was to early and they don't listen to the heartbeat until the next appointment when i'm 25 weeks....how annoying....I just wanted to know bubba was ok. I wonder why some midwives listen to the heatbeat and others don't.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CrazyBird said:


> I had my 16 week MW appointment today and she didn't listen to the heartbeat, i asked if she could but she said it was to early and they don't listen to the heartbeat until the next appointment when i'm 25 weeks....how annoying....I just wanted to know bubba was ok. I wonder why some midwives listen to the heatbeat and others don't.

At my last scan, i was only 12 weeks, and they heard the heartbeat really well. That's laziness, she probably just wanted to get you in and out of there... :nope:
I would have been really upset!!


----------



## caro103

:( how annoying crazy! my mums a midwife and they always listen in at 16 weeks around here, they won't try before that as apparently it can be hard to find. hmm :hugs: x


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah ill be 17 weeks Friday when i get my scan. Its costing £79 too with babybond.

Thats crazy that she wouldnt listen to your babys hb crazybird my midwife listened at my 13 week appt but i know they usually like to wait till 16 weeks. 

Hope you managed to get to the loo ok cottleston haha

oh and im not eating healthily at all. I wish i could but i just have no appetite and have to eat what i fancy otherwise i just eat nothing at all.

Whats everyone up to tonight? Ive got my pj's on, kids in bed and im watching waterloo road. OH is going on the ps3 after this so i suppose ill be on here for a bit then an early night 
xx


----------



## CrazyBird

I was really annoyed, i was in there less that 20 mins, maybe because my pregnancy is a low risk one, they didn't feel the need to check the heartbeat. I still feel anxious sometimes though and would have liked reassurance that the baby is ok. Ho hum!

Would like to hear if there any other girls who's midwives don't check the heartbeat at 16weeks.


----------



## luvmyangel

I can't believe how some midwives and Dr.s act, they can be so rude and not caring about other people sorry to the ladies that have to experience it. My Dr is really nice so I am lucky thankfully!

DH washed the dishes and I was going to put them away, but he didn't do a good job and they are still dirty. so annoying its such a waste of time when he doesn't do it right. And he will do a bad job at cleaning on purpose so then I will just do it the next couple of times such an pain in the bum.


----------



## Tasha360

My oh does that too x


----------



## caro103

mine does similar but i've started doing things like not finishing his washing properly and just giving it back, like he leaves his socks all balled up so they don't wash properly, but thats how he gets them back! he'll learn eventually ;)


----------



## MissMaternal

UkCath said:


> Would it be mad to get a gender scan at say 16-17 weeks??? It would be £79 which might be unnessacry with the NHS scan not too far away at 20-21 weeks, but I just really want to see the baby again to know s/he is okay!
> 
> Anyone else having a gender scan at 16/17 weeks?

I am! I'm having mine at 17+6, i cant wait :wohoo: x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well i bought my first pair of maternity jeans today even though I'm not "really" showing! I find them to be WAY more comfortable than my regular jeans..lol :)


----------



## JazzyCat

Hi Ladies... been a long time, sorry... just so so busy with school and work. Wanted to let you know that I attempted a private gender scan last Sat. and the cord was in the way so we couldn't see anything. But we did get 10 minutes of enjoying watching our beautiful baby!!! However, the same day my sister found out she's having a boy and she's due two days after me. The pics are very clear and you can easily tell its a boy. 

We're going back to try again this Saturday... its only $25 U.S. so not too bad. They're giving us a $5 discount since they couldn't see it last time. If this time is no go, we'll wait until the 20 week scan....

Just wanted to give you all an update. Wish I could stay longer to chat or read what's been going on, but I just have no spare time these days!!! Miss you all and can't wait to get a few free minutes to catch up on all the news!!


----------



## DanaBump

JazzyCat said:


> Hi Ladies... been a long time, sorry... just so so busy with school and work. Wanted to let you know that I attempted a private gender scan last Sat. and the cord was in the way so we couldn't see anything. But we did get 10 minutes of enjoying watching our beautiful baby!!! However, the same day my sister found out she's having a boy and she's due two days after me. The pics are very clear and you can easily tell its a boy.
> 
> We're going back to try again this Saturday... its only $25 U.S. so not too bad. They're giving us a $5 discount since they couldn't see it last time. If this time is no go, we'll wait until the 20 week scan....
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an update. Wish I could stay longer to chat or read what's been going on, but I just have no spare time these days!!! Miss you all and can't wait to get a few free minutes to catch up on all the news!!

wow 25?!?! where at?


----------



## MissFox

Seriously! I wanna know where at!! I think I could get one for $150 here- but not totally sure as I am not planning on paying for one to know gender- but probably later when baby is bigger and I haven't seen s/he for a while.


----------



## JakesMummy

Tahsa - I was thinking of getting the Gender scan with Babybond, too, next Saturday is the earliest as I had a peek to see when they could do it. Let me know how it goes as I am so eager to have one, too!!!


----------



## Tasha360

will do hun xx


----------



## chocojen

morning ladies, how are you all?

I am now wearing travel sickness bands and still being sick, I am also getting lots of twinges which iI assume are round ligament pain? I am not enjoying my pregnancy at the moment but I know I must stop moaning, it is all for a good cause


----------



## BrandiCanucks

DanaBump said:


> JazzyCat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies... been a long time, sorry... just so so busy with school and work. Wanted to let you know that I attempted a private gender scan last Sat. and the cord was in the way so we couldn't see anything. But we did get 10 minutes of enjoying watching our beautiful baby!!! However, the same day my sister found out she's having a boy and she's due two days after me. The pics are very clear and you can easily tell its a boy.
> 
> We're going back to try again this Saturday... its only $25 U.S. so not too bad. They're giving us a $5 discount since they couldn't see it last time. If this time is no go, we'll wait until the 20 week scan....
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an update. Wish I could stay longer to chat or read what's been going on, but I just have no spare time these days!!! Miss you all and can't wait to get a few free minutes to catch up on all the news!!
> 
> wow 25?!?! where at?Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd like to know. For a 10 minute gender ultrasound here, the cheapest is $60 CAD.

Had a wonderful midwife appointment yesterday. I'll have two main midwives and a backup midwife. My due date was changed...again...but I'm not going to worry about changing it here or on my tickers. She calculated my due date by my insemination date since I know exactly what day that was and I don't have a regular 28-day cycle like the pregnancy wheels like to go by. Most months, I have a 26 day cycle, but my cycle before I inseminated had been 28 days. It varies for me between 26-28 days.

Anyway...

My blood pressure was a little low and she said that could be because I'm still struggling to eat in the mornings. I'm lucky if I can eat one muffin, and also said that based on how dark my urine was, I was likely slightly dehydrated, so I ended up chugging water yesterday. My goal is 4 bottles of water per day or more. I got the lowdown on how midwifery care works, which is awesome. I've only ever had obstetrician's and I hated the wait and the bedside manner. However, given my son's history of swallowing the plug on the way out and ceasing breathing 3 hours after he was born, I still feel more comfortable giving birth in the hospital rather than at home. I don't live anywhere close to the hospital in case of that sort of emergency.

And once it was all said and done, she tried to look for the heartbeat. Speck is a feisty, kicking, swimming little one. Each time the midwife caught even a second of the heartbeat, Speck kicked the doppler and swam away. I was almost ready to tell the midwife it was okay, we can look for it at the next appointment, as I was only 13 weeks, and just as I was about to say that (20 minutes in to looking for Speck), Speck decided to stay in one place for 10 seconds and give up a little sound of a heart beating at 152 beats per minute. YAY!!!

I also ordered intelligender yesterday, since they don't sell them here. Guess we'll see what it says when it comes in. It better be right, because I spent $55 CAD on it.


----------



## DanaBump

wow even that isn't too bad. how do you girls find out the prices on this stuff?


----------



## beaniebaby11

Please add me to the list!!!!! It took me forever to find the April 2011 group 

I am due on April 10th..... No idea what gender the beaniebaby is yet!

oh yeah! I'm new here..... 29 years old, live in Canda, 3 kids - two on earth (one is a step-daughter) and one in heaven. 

and I love new friends!

So thanks for having this group!


----------



## caro103

welcome beanie!

tasha, how'd the scan go?? xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hi Beanie!!:wave:


----------



## Tasha360

caro103 said:


> welcome beanie!
> 
> tasha, how'd the scan go?? xxx

its tomorrow hun 3.10, i cant wait, the suspense is killing me haha xx


----------



## Tasha360

beaniebaby11 said:


> Please add me to the list!!!!! It took me forever to find the April 2011 group
> 
> I am due on April 10th..... No idea what gender the beaniebaby is yet!
> 
> oh yeah! I'm new here..... 29 years old, live in Canda, 3 kids - two on earth (one is a step-daughter) and one in heaven.
> 
> and I love new friends!
> 
> So thanks for having this group!


Hi hun, ill add you to the list. There really is some lovely ladies on here! xx


----------



## lyndsey37

i had anti natal last week and my midwife wouldnt listen to heart beat too and said that they no longer do it until 23 weeks this is not to worry women if they cannot find it before then. I checked this with the hospital and they agreed. I went to the hospital last night as i have been having an achy stomach all day all night and they done tests on me and listened to the heart beat and told me everything is fine its just stretching discomfort. So relieved now and can carry on knowing that it is normal to feel like this.... Anyone else been feeling achy in the tummy area like you need to stretch it out like a stitch?


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Tasha! Can't wait to hear what you're having xx


----------



## caro103

oops, well have fun tomorrow tasha! I'll be checking in :D

lyndsey I've been having quite a bit of random pain too, and was convinced I was getting sciatica over the past few days and then today its disapeared so think that might have just been stretching too! 

been pushchair shopping browsing today...far to much choice out there! anyone got/know anyone thats got the obaby zynergi? xx


----------



## laura3103

good luck with the scan i have just had a luck and am now considering saving some money to have once done around 17 weeks i cant wait another 6 weeks to see bean


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I really must come on here more! I have a private gender scan saturday.


----------



## camishantel

had my scan today everything was great... glad it wasn't gender scan though as baby was not opening the legs to give me a sneak peek even lol


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,

Welcome Beanine!!!

Tasha you must be so excited!! Hope today goes well cant wait to hear what you are having....i think one of each!!

AFM have been sick once already this morning despite wearing sickness bands! I really hope this wears off soon I really cant keep taking time off work but there is no way I can run an emergency department or look after other people who are vomitting themselves when I am feeling so sick. 

Anyway enough moaning!!! In an attempt to start enjoying the pregnancy again we have started talking about pram choice to give us something positive to focus on! We are looking at the britax b-smart 3 and the mamas and papas sola at the moment but havent tried either out yet. OH has the weekend off so I really want to do something fun if I am well enough to get out of the house!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

not long tasha :happydance:


----------



## KeirasMummy.

wow there are alot of april babies ! Im due april 26th, cant wait !! :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just got my glucose test date... I have to see the consultant on Friday then the test is in January. I was so excited getting the letter thinking it was my 20w scan date :dohh:


----------



## Tasha360

2 hours to go!!! xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Tasha!


----------



## Tasha360

Laura peek a baby in quinton do gender scans for £45 which i thought was quite good. Theres a thread in 2nd tri on them. My cousin told me she felt quite rushed there but other people have given it good reviews xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Welcome Beanie!

Wow always fancied moving to Canada, espesh BC. The UK is not great but the south west isn't too bad, just the though of my children growing up in UK culture... 'shudder'! lol

x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

beaniebaby11 said:


> Please add me to the list!!!!! It took me forever to find the April 2011 group
> 
> I am due on April 10th..... No idea what gender the beaniebaby is yet!
> 
> oh yeah! I'm new here..... 29 years old, live in Canda, 3 kids - two on earth (one is a step-daughter) and one in heaven.
> 
> and I love new friends!
> 
> So thanks for having this group!

Welcome Beanie! A fellow Canadian in the group. Now I don't feel so alone. I live in Southwestern Ontario, but spent some time living in Vancouver and two other small places in BC. I hope to move back there, or at least visit, one day soon. I had been hoping to fly out there for a Canucks game this December but with starting over as a single mom recently, my focus is more on getting baby things and groceries. On the bright side, I get to catch a Canucks game in Buffalo in 3 weeks. Let's hope they win some soon, lol!

Anyway, welcome to the group. These ladies are very friendly. I hope you enjoy your pregnancy here with us!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck Tasha! :)


----------



## caro103

have fun tasha! let us know as soon as you get back xx


----------



## smeej

Good Luck Tasha!


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Welcome Beanine!!!
> 
> Tasha you must be so excited!! Hope today goes well cant wait to hear what you are having....i think one of each!!
> 
> AFM have been sick once already this morning despite wearing sickness bands! I really hope this wears off soon I really cant keep taking time off work but there is no way I can run an emergency department or look after other people who are vomitting themselves when I am feeling so sick.
> 
> Anyway enough moaning!!! In an attempt to start enjoying the pregnancy again we have started talking about pram choice to give us something positive to focus on! We are looking at the britax b-smart 3 and the mamas and papas sola at the moment but havent tried either out yet. OH has the weekend off so I really want to do something fun if I am well enough to get out of the house!!

i felt like butt last week, stayed home from work the whole week and then this week hit, week 14 and i'm golden.

tasha, i think it's 2 boys. can't wait to hear what they are!:happydance:


----------



## laura3103

Tasha360 said:


> Laura peek a baby in quinton do gender scans for £45 which i thought was quite good. Theres a thread in 2nd tri on them. My cousin told me she felt quite rushed there but other people have given it good reviews xx

thanks tash i think i will book it for when i'm 17 weeks and it cant be as rushed at my NHS dating scan was lol


----------



## helen1234

you'll have to give me the address tash, not sure when my scan is at russells yet not had the letter come through

i know what tashas having but wont say till she's been online :)


----------



## Tasha360

Just got in, couldnt get on bnb on my phone.

ITS ONE OF EACH!!!!! 

how lucky am i. Got some pics and some 4d ones too. Had a lovely experiance and great place and people. Will put pics on later, gotta go and fetch the kids from my moms.

xxx


----------



## caro103

WOW :yipee: congrats tasha! amazing :D xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats Tasha, how cool!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

yay :happydance:
cant wait to see the 3d pics


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Tasha!!! One of each...how sweet :)


----------



## chocojen

Thats great news tasha, delighted for you! My godchildren are twins one of each and they are soooooo cute together.

More good news, the docotrs have decided that after a week of being sick at least 6 times a day and having a week off work that I nneed anti sickness, so have decided to prescribe them despite the potential risk of increased fits. It has been a long time since I last had a fit so fingers crossed it wont be a problem. Just such a relief to know that I should be feeling better soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awesome news Tasha!! Congratulations!!


----------



## lyndsey37

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations Tasha so happy for you


----------



## camishantel

yay Tasha congrats


----------



## bernina

Hope you feel better soon chocojen!


----------



## MissMaternal

Tasha that's amazing!!! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations Tasha, that's great news xx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Tasha!!
Dana- Week 14 was my magic week also!! 
Cami- I'm glad to hear that everything went well for you today also- and it's a bummer baby wasn't letting you see though!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats Tasha, one of each would be amazing, have you thought of names?


----------



## gertrude

I feel really lonely and very bored tonight and really quite teary :(

my oh is going away with work for a few weeks, will be back for 20 weeks scan but really not looking forward to being on my own

normally I love it! but tonight I feel like crying :(


----------



## MissFox

Aww Gertrude- I'm so sorry! It's so hard when your OH goes away for work. Mine used to leave for 5 days out of the week- I don't know how I could cope with a few weeks! We're here for you!! Hopefully he will have phone access as my DF usually didn't when he was off on work.


----------



## gertrude

aw thanks - think I might go to bed and have a bit of a cry/self pity session


----------



## MissFox

Those actually help a lot sometimes. Have a good night.


----------



## AP

I havent posted much in here :( Bad SB!!!! Ever since the groups moved I got lost :/

Well I'm 16+2 today. I have a cervical scan on Wednesday to measure my cervix to see if theres a chance this lil monkey will come early too. Hoping everything is ok though.

I have positive days and then i have days where i really am frightened that somethings gonna happen again. No fun.

But baby is well, kicking the doppler and having fun!


----------



## CottlestonPie

im sorry gertrude, that must be so hard. :hugs:
i feel a bit foolish for feeling sorry for myself that i'm gonna be ignored for a weekend because a new computer game came out.

tasha, OH MY GOD!!!! so so happy for you, thats such amazing news :D :D


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston my DF games. I'm often ignored for them- even if it's just a "new to him" game- not a new release! I don't know what to do when Call of Duty comes out in November. I suppose just enjoy being alone for a couple weeks?


----------



## Tasha360

Well heres my pics from today and from my nhs scan at 15 weeks which i never got round to putting on, will start thinking of names tomorrow-


Heres my boy,first one is the 15 week scan
 



Attached Files:







baby boy 15 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11









baby boy 17 weeks 4d 001.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13









baby boy potty shot 17 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 14









baby boy profile 17 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tasha360

And heres my girl-
 



Attached Files:







baby girl 15 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12









baby girl 4d 17 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 12









baby girl potty shot 17 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 14









baby girl profile 17 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CottlestonPie

MissFox... I'll be enjoying it as best I can! Im going shopping with his sister tomorrow so that'll be a break from it I guess. 
He's just finished Halo Reach, the new Fallout JUST came out, then (as you know) the new Call of Duty is due. Lucky for me, I then get him to myself over Christmas, then Portal 2 is released. It's a never ending battle! 
With that and his motorbike obsession, I'm only 3rd best sometimes. :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Holy jeebus Tasha, you must be sooo excited. I can't believe how clear they came out considering there's two of them in there! 
Seriously, I'm lost for words just sitting here so I can't imagine how you must be feeling today.

(Totally jealous that you got an early gender scan though. DF banned me from any more scans before 20w! :haha: )


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> MissFox... I'll be enjoying it as best I can! Im going shopping with his sister tomorrow so that'll be a break from it I guess.
> He's just finished Halo Reach, the new Fallout JUST came out, then (as you know) the new Call of Duty is due. Lucky for me, I then get him to myself over Christmas, then Portal 2 is released. It's a never ending battle!
> With that and his motorbike obsession, I'm only 3rd best sometimes. :dohh:

hah my OH is the same hes waiting for the new call of duty and is drving me mad for medal of honour now grrrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## SazzleR

CottlestonPie said:


> im sorry gertrude, that must be so hard. :hugs:
> i feel a bit foolish for feeling sorry for myself that i'm gonna be ignored for a weekend because a new computer game came out.
> 
> tasha, OH MY GOD!!!! so so happy for you, thats such amazing news :D :D

I know exactly how you feel Cottleston. DH got a game delivered yesterday & plans to play all weekend & all week. We're both teachers so broke up for half teem hols today so my week is going go be great fun! Glad I'm off to stay with my parents in my home town for a few nights!

He's already pre-ordered CoD from Asda for Nov. Oh joy! I suppose I should be grateful his X Box is in his 'boys room' so at least I get the tele to myself. Currently catching up on this week's soaps! x


----------



## MissFox

Yea, my DF preordered the CoD for $150 becaues it comes with a car that explodes or something? He just bought borderlands and beat it within a week. So then he moved onto our Wii- and he got Zelda for that and is half way through with it! We did watch a movie together though- that was nice. I try to not let it bug me but sometimes there is nothing you can do.


----------



## gertrude

great images tasha! can't wait for my 20w scan, it's 5 weeks today

tbh I think that's why I feel so down tonight, it seems such a long time, and I've been doing some reading and because I'm a BIG girl I probably won't feel baby for ages yet, just feels like I'm stuck waiting for everything!

am in bed now, one cat is curled up at the bottom and QI is on the tele (what I'd do without Dave I don't know!)


----------



## AP

tasha those pics are amazing!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heh I appealed to DF for half an hour of QI but he's too busy gaming. Sky and PS3 are hooked up to the same telly, woe is me lol

I cannot wait to get my scan date. Apparently my local nhs are pretty late with their letters. Friend of mine at the same hospital got her date when she was 20w and had her scan at 21w exactly. 
So they can't give me that date but I have been sent the date for my glucose test in JANUARY. Go figure.


----------



## bernina

Awesome scan pics Tasha, so detailed!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh Tasha - Congrats on Team Pink AND Blue!!! Fantastic pictures!! Glad you had a good experience..makes me even more determined to get one done now!! How long was you in there for, roughly? They claim to be longer than NHS onces..my 12 weeks scan was 10 mins! If that!


----------



## camishantel

ok so does anyone else that is feeling baby feel like they are being tickled on the inside... so strange I LOVE IT

Tasha great pics can't wait for mine 2 weeks from Monday..yay

Had a great day shopping with reedsgirl... we spent way too much money lol


----------



## MissFox

Did you both get lots of cool things?

UGH! HURRY UP NOVEMBER 17th! I want to see baby again!
Also- just booked my trip to Massachusetts to visit some family! I'm so excited! I didn't make it there this summer so it will be great to see my gramps, uncle, aunt cousins and neices and nephew!!


----------



## camishantel

we got a few things but we had a great lunch and some girl time and it was lots of fun


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Cami it was a great day!! We will have to do it again real soon! I will be saving money and I so love my carseat!! :)

Tasha congrats on team purple!! That is awesome and your pics are amazing!


----------



## camishantel

mmmmmmmmmmmmm dinner... well desert for dinner counts right?? as long as it's with milk
 



Attached Files:







Photo0015.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DanaBump

i actually feel like i'm being punched with tiny little hands, LOL.


----------



## MissFox

That looks absolutely AMAZING!!! YUYMMMMMMM


----------



## camishantel

it's very good and easy to make


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay I meant to ask this today but is anyone else having problems eating with metal silverware?? I can taste the metal! LOL


----------



## camishantel

sometimes


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so considering plastic silver ware!! LOL


----------



## DanaBump

nope, you're just weird. LOL j/k 
i haven't really paid attention but now tht you point it out i'm sure i'll be switching :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Hell- I want to switch for the sake of not wanting to do dishes!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. You got it Dana I am weird but this taste it so weird. It changes the tast of the food. But my taste has been altered as well since I can't breathe our my nose.


----------



## luvmyangel

I haven't noticed a metal taste from silverware but I also have a metal tongue ring so I am used to it probably.

tasha your pics are amazing, congrats!


----------



## MissFox

I just get a really nasty taste in my mouth a lot of the time. 

Have I gotten a chance to tell you ladies that I WANT V8!!! 
With lemon, of course. Big big jug of it!!! Shopping in the morning. Sigh.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Last night I had my first team blue dream. Must be because of Tashas pictures because I dreamt we were told and shown the potty shot to prove it. It was so weird because up until recently I've been so sure it's a girl and all my dreams saY girl too. Now I'm just not sure!! 

Oh also,, apple juice is my new best friend. Sorry if tmi but I did number 2s THREE times yesterday after being backed up and I'm sure it's because I've started drinking that stuff! Yay!


----------



## Tasha360

JakesMummy said:


> Ahh Tasha - Congrats on Team Pink AND Blue!!! Fantastic pictures!! Glad you had a good experience..makes me even more determined to get one done now!! How long was you in there for, roughly? They claim to be longer than NHS onces..my 12 weeks scan was 10 mins! If that!

I think it was about 20 mins, so not that long but the woman was really nice and pointed everthing out and left the 4d on for a while for us to have a peek. Well worth the money imo xx


----------



## Tasha360

morning everyone, whats everyone doing today? Ive got some housework to do then gota go to town to get some shopping. We have got a party to go to tonight. Its my cousins 21st and they have kids too so have invited everyone round. Should be fun and im sure the kids will love playing with each other. 
This time next week ill be in wales, cat wait. I know the weather is a bit crap at the mo but its just nice to have a break. We are going with my cousin and his gf and their 2 kids on one of those SUN holidays.
Sorry for the ramble
xx


----------



## gertrude

sorry tasha Im going a bit mad! how much was your scan?


----------



## chocojen

Tasha I love the pictures they are great, they look like real babies!

The anti sickness seem to be working so far, no vomitting since I have been on them but they make me really dizzy and tired, I feel like I haave drunk 4 pints!!


----------



## Tasha360

it was £79 with babybond, including pictures and a 4d freeview xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cottleston, I had the same thing happen to me. My first dream was very vivid, that I gave birth to a baby girl named Eden, and when she latched to the breast right after birth, it was so painful that I actually woke up with painful nipples. I felt so disppointed, though, that she wasn't actually there. 

My second dream happened to be right around the time that I was considering giving my baby up for adoption, but had also been considering names. I wasn't sure of the route I was going to go, but this dream made my decision. I dreamt that I had sex with the lead singer of my favourite band, and that we were going to continue a relationship after our encounter. My favourite band's name is Anberlin, and that is the name I have chosen for a girl.

However, my last dream, another extremely vivid one, had me in labour. My mom was with me and said I had blacked out but was still conscious during the pushing stage. I was confused as to how I was in labour and suddenly, my baby wasn't there. So my mother was explaining to me all the weird positions I had been pushing in, and I started to remember. Then she asked if I wanted to go meet my baby boy and I was too scared to. I was scared that my son would hate me because I didn't have a name for him yet, and didn't want to see him until I had a name. I never met him because I woke up.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh yeah, YAY!!! My ticker changed!! Finally in the second trimester! This is just flying by!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I am so sad, getting all excited about them doing christmas sandwiches in Boots and even got myself some christmas themed crisps!

I always do this and then by the time it arrives I'm bored with it all lol.

sorry pointless post :)


----------



## gertrude

my day today consists of relaxing and planning (whilst on the sofa)

I got showered to get back into my dressing gown :blush: I don't intend on leaving the house today

doing a "to do" list for my OH of all the jobs he hasn't finished :D


----------



## DanaBump

we decided to go get a private gender scan the week of the 1st. it's 70 but it's the only place close to me that'll do it.


----------



## caro103

how exciting Dana! wish I could convince my DH but its a no go, mind 17th is now just over 3 wks away :happydance:

Sb good luck with your scan, fx'ed this next baby wants to stay cooking a bit longer than your first LO!

Had a fab day today, went to the big London baby show :D, was so worth going just to play with all the things there! helped us loads on deciding what we do/not not want and bought a few bargains, moses basket set, gliding chair and stool, a soft blanket and a beanbag :D

Hope you've all had good days!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

I have been Having dreams about a baby girl but I know I am expecting a boy ( well i think I am ) lol Anyway my 3D/4D Scan is finally this monday and I will finally know the gender of my baby! :happydance: But I am quite a bit nervous I just want to know!! and see my baby hopefully everything is ok and hopefully he/she is healthy :/ WISH ME LUCK GIRLS! 
because I sure need it !


----------



## CottlestonPie

Got myself an electric pump for half price in mothrecare today. Work give me money on a gift card for doing certain sales and I can use it in mothercare, so technically they paid for it!!

DF's upset me a bit. I went out with his sister today to get out of his way while he played his PS3. Now he wants dinner. But he's still gaming so he wants me to do it.
I refuse to cook for him as I am tired, achey, feel a bit sick and won't be having dinner. So he shouted at me. And still won't cook for himself, even though he knows as well as I do that the more hungry he gets the more stroppy he'll get. And he'll take it out on me because I didn't cook for him.

He's usually great but times like this just upset me because it's not a frequent thing so I'm not used to him being like that.


----------



## caro103

:( :hugs: cottlestonpie, thats v unfair of your DH, don't give in though, he needs to know your not a slave to him! it'd be a bit different if he was doing something useful, but gaming has a pause button! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun. He's apologized but he's still sulking and won't cook for himself.
His reason is that he wanted curry and it's pointless cooking for one and he doesn't want anything else so we can enjoy curry tomorrow he wants it NOW or he wants nothing at all.

He's like a toddler throwing a tantrum. God knows what it'll be like when we have an actual toddler around aswell.
He's making me feel guilty for being pregnant, coz if I wasn't pregnant, I wouldn't feel sick and lose my appetite and I'd jump at the chance of a nice curry!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Alright, moaning about the other half aside, I've gotta mention that bio oil is half price in superdrug at the mo... 200ml bottle is under a tenner!


----------



## DanaBump

scan is set for nov 4!! a week and a half i'll know!! soooo nervous that i'll be dissapointed..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I went to Babies R Us today to finish setting up my registry and I had a strong drawing towards the girls clothing. I had no desire whatsoever to look at anything boyish. I really hope it's a sign that the baby is a girl rather than my heart's desire.

I'm worried that if I find out it's a boy, I'll be disappointed. I've love my baby either way, I'm just worried I'll be disppointed if the baby is not a girl.


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> I went to Babies R Us today to finish setting up my registry and I had a strong drawing towards the girls clothing. I had no desire whatsoever to look at anything boyish. I really hope it's a sign that the baby is a girl rather than my heart's desire.
> 
> I'm worried that if I find out it's a boy, I'll be disappointed. I've love my baby either way, I'm just worried I'll be disppointed if the baby is not a girl.

exactly what i'm going thru.... makes me feel like a crappy person but my heart wants what it wants. now if only God will grant it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Dana, you have no idea how much more comfortable I feel to know I am not alone in my feelings.


----------



## camishantel

I think I would also be a little dissappointed but I think that would be short lived as I will just be happy to have a healthy baba


----------



## JakesMummy

Arghh knew it would be a matter of time, as with Jake it was 20 weeks, but my breasts are LEAKING..NICE!! I literally gave them a squeeze like I was hand-expressing and it came out.so I shopped for breast pads today-exciting (!)

Oooh and no uhmming and ahhiing about gender scan next week, as I won some money on online bingo last night so that will pay for it!! So excited!!
Have a standard midwife appointment next week but that is it and on Saturday - we find out the sex!!

And to top off a good day,, Jakes speech has suddenly excelled and he now says so much! My little munchkin!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay ladies is anyone else tired of sneezing and peeing their pants?? LOL I know tmi but I have been sick and sneezing like crazy and I could have just went wee and still do it!! UGH


----------



## camishantel

Yep ...


----------



## DanaBump

double check on that sandi


----------



## CaseyBaby718

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Okay ladies is anyone else tired of sneezing and peeing their pants?? LOL I know tmi but I have been sick and sneezing like crazy and I could have just went wee and still do it!! UGH


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sooo.... :blush:..... i was doing that.... before I was pregnant.... :blush: 

But it's just gotten worse.... :dohh:


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies is anyone else tired of sneezing and peeing their pants?? LOL I know tmi but I have been sick and sneezing like crazy and I could have just went wee and still do it!! UGH
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sooo.... :blush:..... i was doing that.... before I was pregnant.... :blush:
> 
> But it's just gotten worse.... :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

i laugh cuz i did that too...:blush:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's a Pee My Pants and Proud club in the second tri...


----------



## laura3103

evening ladies hope everyone is well.x

i've had a lovely night tonight been to the dogs for my friends birthday and won £6 lol it was a lovely break as i havent been out for ages.
then i got home to find my dad who was babysitting in a mood cause he thought it was ok to let a 19 month old play on his laptop alnight to keep her quite but only to find out she had broken it!!!!!!

anyway i have fixed it now for him (more for me really haha)

oh and gertie refused to go to bed till i was home she was sooo tired when i got in she was falling asleep as soon as i put her in her cot. bless proper mummys girl

but on an even brighter note my friends have all agreed that for my 30th next year they are going to pay for me to have a 4d scan i was in tears when they told me i never thought they would have done something like that.x and i get to have it early cause i'm due not long after my bday yay.


----------



## laura3103

BrandiCanucks said:


> There's a Pee My Pants and Proud club in the second tri...

i have seen this i was laughing to myself thinking wait till after they have had there babies its only gets worse ha ha


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> evening ladies hope everyone is well.x
> 
> i've had a lovely night tonight been to the dogs for my friends birthday and won £6 lol it was a lovely break as i havent been out for ages.
> then i got home to find my dad who was babysitting in a mood cause he thought it was ok to let a 19 month old play on his laptop alnight to keep her quite but only to find out she had broken it!!!!!!
> 
> anyway i have fixed it now for him (more for me really haha)
> 
> oh and gertie refused to go to bed till i was home she was sooo tired when i got in she was falling asleep as soon as i put her in her cot. bless proper mummys girl
> 
> but on an even brighter note my friends have all agreed that for my 30th next year they are going to pay for me to have a 4d scan i was in tears when they told me i never thought they would have done something like that.x and i get to have it early cause i'm due not long after my bday yay.

haha! she sounds just too cute! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't remember it this bad with my others...and I didn't do it after them unless I did have to pee when I sneezed. Its awful I am to the point I am going to have to cary clothes with me. lol


----------



## laura3103

DanaBump said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies hope everyone is well.x
> 
> i've had a lovely night tonight been to the dogs for my friends birthday and won £6 lol it was a lovely break as i havent been out for ages.
> then i got home to find my dad who was babysitting in a mood cause he thought it was ok to let a 19 month old play on his laptop alnight to keep her quite but only to find out she had broken it!!!!!!
> 
> anyway i have fixed it now for him (more for me really haha)
> 
> oh and gertie refused to go to bed till i was home she was sooo tired when i got in she was falling asleep as soon as i put her in her cot. bless proper mummys girl
> 
> but on an even brighter note my friends have all agreed that for my 30th next year they are going to pay for me to have a 4d scan i was in tears when they told me i never thought they would have done something like that.x and i get to have it early cause i'm due not long after my bday yay.
> 
> haha! she sounds just too cute! :haha:Click to expand...

Dana she is a cheeky little monkey but very cute with it she as now learnt that if she is still awake and i get out of bed she jumps down and pretends to be asleep till i get back in bed lol its like her little game. 

last night i gave her a sweet and when i said no more she was shout 1 more 1 more i couldnt stop laughing


----------



## bernina

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.

DH and I did our first baby registry today at Buy Buy Baby and had so much fun! A bit overwhelming but mostly just fun. We decided on a Baby Jogger City Mini stroller, Chicco Keyfit infant seat, Pack N Play that I'm going to use as bassinet for first few months in our room, and lots of other fun things! The only thing I am still totally stuck on is my bedding set, I just can't find anything I LOVE. I do adore this owl set, but I can't find sheets that compliment it well. I'm hoping once we find out gender that will help narrow things down. I still want to stay mostly neutral but when I know the sex I can play things up with accents and crib sheets in specific colors. Have a scan this coming Friday but not sure if checking out the gender will be an option (they're mostly just measuring my cervix). 

Heading to Chicago tomorrow for 4 nights. DH is going for work and I'm tagging along and will work from the hotel room so I don't have to use up vacation days. Maybe I'll check out some baby shops while I'm there :)

Enjoy your Sunday!!!
 



Attached Files:







10406316320650P.JPG
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 3









127535122395C.JPG
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 3









1773935.jpeg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JakesMummy

Nope, no sneezing and peeing here!! Lol!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woohoo 17w today!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I found out yesterday I'm on team :blue:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All you ladies finding out the sex of your babies is making me want to do the same!! lol. I wanted to stay Team Green, but I think I'm leaning towards finding out. There were just too many cute baby girl bedding sets and baby girl clothes at Babies R Us yesterday. I just have to know if the baby is a girl.

My mother is upset though. I told her yesterday that if I find out, I'm not telling anyone, but wants to know. I told her too bad, she can find out the day I give birth.


----------



## gertrude

Well I think I have a water infection :( weeing a bit and very tingly in the right (wrong!) places :( have drunk loads of water though so trying to keep everything moving - so cheesed off, though hoping it won't last

also, how am I supposed to last until the next scan without going out of my mind? I thought last night I had butterflies in my tummy but I can't decide if I imagined it or if it was real. I'm so scared of this baby not being alright, I'm as bad as I was in the first tri!

OH goes away tonight and I think that's making it all worse - hoping if the next 2 weeks go OK things might calm down a bit - next MW appt is a week on wednesday so focusing on that - have SO many questions this time!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

BrandiCanucks said:


> All you ladies finding out the sex of your babies is making me want to do the same!! lol. I wanted to stay Team Green, but I think I'm leaning towards finding out. There were just too many cute baby girl bedding sets and baby girl clothes at Babies R Us yesterday. I just have to know if the baby is a girl.
> 
> My mother is upset though. I told her yesterday that if I find out, I'm not telling anyone, but wants to know. I told her too bad, she can find out the day I give birth.

if you find out just don't tell anyone you found out that way they can't give you grief


----------



## JakesMummy

Yay Gender scan booked for next saturday at 12.40pm!! So excited!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

CharmedKirsty said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> All you ladies finding out the sex of your babies is making me want to do the same!! lol. I wanted to stay Team Green, but I think I'm leaning towards finding out. There were just too many cute baby girl bedding sets and baby girl clothes at Babies R Us yesterday. I just have to know if the baby is a girl.
> 
> My mother is upset though. I told her yesterday that if I find out, I'm not telling anyone, but wants to know. I told her too bad, she can find out the day I give birth.
> 
> if you find out just don't tell anyone you found out that way they can't give you griefClick to expand...

That's what I've been planning.


----------



## camishantel

I'm finding out and telling only because I will get tons of hand me downs if it is a girl


----------



## CrazyBird

I've felt the baby move and kick loads this weekend, it's amazing to finally feel it. It feels like i'm being punched, felt a bit woerd at first but now i know what it is it's cool. 

Can't wait till my 20wk scan on 22nd Nov, we keep thinking its a girl but i had such a vivid dream that it was a boy. We would prefer a girl but i will be happy either way


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies, 
We spent most of today looking at car seats and pushchairs, think we have decided on the mama and papas sola (which is top rated by which) but we are going to wait until the end of the year before we get it as a new colour is being released. For car seat think we are getting maxi cosi pebble and then pearl, again both score highly in which.


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> DH and I did our first baby registry today at Buy Buy Baby and had so much fun! A bit overwhelming but mostly just fun. We decided on a Baby Jogger City Mini stroller, Chicco Keyfit infant seat, Pack N Play that I'm going to use as bassinet for first few months in our room, and lots of other fun things! The only thing I am still totally stuck on is my bedding set, I just can't find anything I LOVE. I do adore this owl set, but I can't find sheets that compliment it well. I'm hoping once we find out gender that will help narrow things down. I still want to stay mostly neutral but when I know the sex I can play things up with accents and crib sheets in specific colors. Have a scan this coming Friday but not sure if checking out the gender will be an option (they're mostly just measuring my cervix).
> 
> Heading to Chicago tomorrow for 4 nights. DH is going for work and I'm tagging along and will work from the hotel room so I don't have to use up vacation days. Maybe I'll check out some baby shops while I'm there :)
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!!!

the baby shops in chicago are way fun! you'll only be 2.5 hours away, sure wish we could afford a trip to chicago ourselves. would love to visit my sister who lives there, and shop with you!


----------



## bernina

Hi Dana, didn't realize how close you are to Chicago, shopping with you would have been so much fun!! We're at the train station now in Ann Arbor waiting for the train to arrive. 

I'll have to look up what shops are in Chicago, we're staying near Michigan and Whacker so hopefully we're pretty close to things.


----------



## loopy82

CharmedKirsty said:


> I found out yesterday I'm on team :blue:

Congrats on team :blue:! I'm thinking I will be too, won't find out until Nov 30th though.


----------



## mommy2be2011x

No one ever really talks to me on here :( I always feel left out :(


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Hi Dana, didn't realize how close you are to Chicago, shopping with you would have been so much fun!! We're at the train station now in Ann Arbor waiting for the train to arrive.
> 
> I'll have to look up what shops are in Chicago, we're staying near Michigan and Whacker so hopefully we're pretty close to things.

my sister lives right there! she's in one of the last buildings before you reach navy pier to the right. so pretty there.


dh is being nothing short of a douche today. screamed to me that he's the only person who ever effen cleans the litter boxes. well duh! total ass, makes me wanna go :ninja::grr: on him


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

mommy2be2011x said:


> No one ever really talks to me on here :( I always feel left out :(

I think some people are on here at roughly the same time so they pal up more. . . don't be sad :thumbup:


----------



## mommy2be2011x

AWWW thanks :) i thought maybe you guys don't like me or something :shrug: well hope meet everyone :)


----------



## DanaBump

mommy2be2011x said:


> AWWW thanks :) i thought maybe you guys don't like me or something :shrug: well hope meet everyone :)

sometimes you just have to jump in on the coversation without really being invited. that's the only way i get spoken back to sometimes too. sometimes i don't get spoken to either which is fine, i use this for support when i need it and an outlet other times. i think some posts ppl just dont know what to say or if they're supposed to say anything at all.


----------



## caro103

DanaBump said:


> mommy2be2011x said:
> 
> 
> AWWW thanks :) i thought maybe you guys don't like me or something :shrug: well hope meet everyone :)
> 
> sometimes you just have to jump in on the coversation without really being invited. that's the only way i get spoken back to sometimes too. sometimes i don't get spoken to either which is fine, i use this for support when i need it and an outlet other times. i think some posts ppl just dont know what to say or if they're supposed to say anything at all.Click to expand...

think loads of the posts just get a bit bypassed, depends on what people pick up on to follow though, don't feel bad :hugs: everyone on here is so supportive when people need it! just some of the posts don't overly need replying to, but all are acknowledged :) xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I will admit i'm terrible for reading everyone's posts but then not saying anything, I just like hearing everyone's stories :)


----------



## bernina

Danabump, just tell DH that cleaning the litter box is the first of many heroic acts he gets to do to keep his little one safe!

Mommy2be, hope all is well with you. When is your next appointment, are you planning on finding out the gender or will you be on team yellow? We definitely want to find out, will make shopping for nursery items a lot simpler (I hope).


----------



## SazzleR

Officially feel pregnant today cos a woman offered me her seat on the train up to my parents this afternoon! Didn't even think I was showing all that much! Just a lot of bloat or so I thought! Suppose I should be glad I look pregnant & not just like I've put a bit of weight on! lol x


----------



## DanaBump

bernina, he got it after i started to head into the laundry room where we keep the boxes with a plastic bag and pooper scooper. i think he's just feeling left out of the whole preggy thing which reminds me to buy bottles for bm so daddy can be a big part of feeding too.


----------



## camishantel

mommy2be2011x said:


> No one ever really talks to me on here :( I always feel left out :(

I feel left out sometimes too but don't think it is on purpose some ladies have just been in other chats with the ladies on here before this thread so I think it is easier sometimes... but like Dana said sometimes you just have to jump in


----------



## caro103

think this time is difficult for the daddy's as they don't get to see any more scans for a while to make it real, yet can't feel anything yet. My DH has decided my tummy's beginning to poke out but think he's getting a bit fed up of me saying I feel sick, lol! 

In a few weeks once they can feel baby kick it'll seem more real to them too! :D


----------



## caro103

been sooo lazy today, done hardly anything and had lots of naps! hehe, anyone else still feeling v sleepy? I thought 2nd tri was meant to be when energy comes back!? xx


----------



## camishantel

somedays I have loads of energy other days like today I feel like I could go to sleep and stay that way for a week


----------



## Tasha360

Yep im still like a walking zombie caro. I have a teething 6 month old that doesnt sleep well which doesnt help

I too just read the posts sometimes, having the kids i only get chance to come on quickly and dont have time to reply to all posts indiuvidually but eveyone is welcome and i hope noboday feels left out xx

Im going to start putting our babies genders on the front page. Is there someone thats already found out besides me and charmedkirsty?

xx


----------



## Tasha360

CharmedKirsty said:


> I found out yesterday I'm on team :blue:

congrats hun xx


----------



## caro103

wow you win tasha, hehe! I don't have anyone other than my bladder waking me in the middle of the night :haha:, although DH tries his best sometimes, grrr!

Think there were some others that have found out gender but can't remember I'm afraid :dohh: xx


----------



## Tasha360

no nor me ill have a look through the posts tomorrow when i have more time xx


----------



## camishantel

here is my last scan pic.. it's not the whole baby as I insisted on internal cause I wanted to hear the hb and see it really really well
 



Attached Files:







Photo0014.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## camishantel

and here are a few things I have bought
 



Attached Files:







Photo0016.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## luvmyangel

I still have no energy and find myself needing short naps or going to bed early.

Cami- thats a great scan pic really clear and detailed


----------



## caro103

aww cute cami! why do I have a feeling your baby's gonna have a LOT of clothes before its born ;) (mine would too if DH wouldn't freek about me buying too much :haha:) xx


----------



## camishantel

it was even more detailed in person.. he actually got whole baby for all of 2 seconds not long enough to get a pic.. but on this one I could see the brain and spine and ribs and it was wonderful I needed the reassurance with what my friend is going through with their scan


----------



## camishantel

if baby is a girl.. definitely will have a lot of clothes as I have a niece who is only 22 months and my cousin has 3 girls and still has all their baby stuff in great condition.. as far as me buying... not really I just couldn't pass on these as they look really spring april like and were on clearance for over half off


----------



## caro103

ahh good to pick up the bargain while they're there :D x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heehee just heard bubs on the doppler giving it a good old kicking :D

Anyone else had a sort of heavy feeling in their uterus, sort of towards the bottom of it? It feels almost as if baby has fallen asleep leaning on it and I can feel the pressure! It goes away once I lie down.


----------



## gertrude

I'm getting so many weird aches and stuff that I dont know what is what today!


----------



## JakesMummy

Evening/afternoon ladies. Like others, I don't always have time to respond to every post but do read them all and enjoy hearing others experiences..please feel free to type whatever you want - we are a supportive bunch!

I love hearing babies' kicks on my doppler, I used it earlier and Jake wanted to listen but kept annoying me, so in the end only heard kicking, and a swift heartbeat.
Started Potty-training Jake today - eek - HARD WORK!! We got a couple of good attempts but plenty of wet pants too Lol!

I am hoping for another Boy - I suppose it is what I am used to, and we have everything we needs - tons of clothes, they can share a room, etc. I am glad we have the carseat/pram etc as it takes some of the financial strain off however, I have a killer headache today and was thinking OMG, what will it be like with a headache, toddler AND newborn!! Was having a panic for a minute, then calmed down Lol!!

Looking after my niece and nephew tomorrow, as it is school holidays now, so that will be fun - prob end up passed out on the sofa at 2pm!!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> Evening/afternoon ladies. Like others, I don't always have time to respond to every post but do read them all and enjoy hearing others experiences..please feel free to type whatever you want - we are a supportive bunch!
> 
> I love hearing babies' kicks on my doppler, I used it earlier and Jake wanted to listen but kept annoying me, so in the end only heard kicking, and a swift heartbeat.
> Started Potty-training Jake today - eek - HARD WORK!! We got a couple of good attempts but plenty of wet pants too Lol!
> 
> I am hoping for another Boy - I suppose it is what I am used to, and we have everything we needs - tons of clothes, they can share a room, etc. I am glad we have the carseat/pram etc as it takes some of the financial strain off however, I have a killer headache today and was thinking OMG, what will it be like with a headache, toddler AND newborn!! Was having a panic for a minute, then calmed down Lol!!
> 
> Looking after my niece and nephew tomorrow, as it is school holidays now, so that will be fun - prob end up passed out on the sofa at 2pm!!

we fully intend for the first couple years for my step son and baby weather boy or girl to room together. wont really matter until she's older anyway and i think he would get a kick out of having his sister or brother room with him. eventually tho we'll get a 3 bedroom so everyone can have their own room.


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,

SazzleR you made me laugh!! I am constantly asking my OH whether I look pregnant or just fat!!! Yesterday was the first time he said I looked pregnant- not that he has dared to say I look fat ever!

My SIL has given us a moses basket and a baby bath which is fab. And my friend who has twins- one of each like tasha, has packed up all her stuff from birth to 18 months for me to have so no matter which sex we have loads of hand me downs. Thing is (and I dont want to sound ungrateful) I really want to be able to buy stuff for bubba myself too. I feel silly as most of the stuff the twins had was designer and absolutely gorgeous but I just want to feel we have provided too! Suppose thats why we spent so long looking at baby stuff yesterday! OH was great and didnt moan at all.

Got a friend coming round today with her LO so need to do the hoovering now, hope you all have a great day

xxxx

ps still no vomitting! I love my meds!


----------



## lyndsey37

Does anyone know if it is safe to use an electric my back is in half i so need some relief ???????????


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm so pathetic and jealous but I can't help it.
DFs ex-girlfriend is still in contact with all his family and friends. She's due the day after me and I'm so so scared that she'll find out the sex before me and she'll get loads of attention and I'll end up being overlooked because finding out sexes will be old news by then. 

DF had a dream the other night that she claimed the baby was his and since then I've been worried about her raining on my parade. I'm not usually attention seeking but this is an important time for me and I don't want to have to share it with her.


----------



## gertrude

oh cottleston pie that must be stressful. I'm lucky in that I'm not friends with any of my ex's families or friends and vice versa

if they do ignore you and your news I'd be asking if they were my friends or not

I do have to share my news with my SIL as she's expecting too but the people who care about me will be pleased (and are pleased) the rest can go to hell :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Its less the friends and more his family that bother me. You;d think that my baby actually being related to them would be a big deal, but the ex tries to outdo me at every turn.
Most recent example was last week. I put on facebook that I'd felt the first movement, and everyone thought it was cute, until about an hour later, when she said "omg baby elbows HURT" or something, and that was it. Movement was rubbish, actual body parts were better and I got ignored and she got all the attention. She does this ALL THE TIME.

Sigh.

I know its dumb but I really want an early scan now. Just so she can't piss on my bonfire for a little while.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm really sorry ladies I just needed to vent. I'll put away my stupid-head and get the sensible-head back now. x


----------



## lyndsey37

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm so pathetic and jealous but I can't help it.
> DFs ex-girlfriend is still in contact with all his family and friends. She's due the day after me and I'm so so scared that she'll find out the sex before me and she'll get loads of attention and I'll end up being overlooked because finding out sexes will be old news by then.
> 
> DF had a dream the other night that she claimed the baby was his and since then I've been worried about her raining on my parade. I'm not usually attention seeking but this is an important time for me and I don't want to have to share it with her.

I understand where your coming from, my sister is due 9 weeks before me and i also sometimes feel my experience is overlooked by my mums side of the family as it has already happened to my sis so now i dont bother telling them how i feel just keep to it myself and tell my partner. On the other hand my baby will be the first grandchild on my partners side so i should have lots of attention then :):winkwink: 

Each time i tell my mum how i feel she just compares it to how my sis is feeling which frustrates me totally as i feel all my happiness is just flushed away - our pregnancies are totally different so why cant she be more enthused about mine too...... rant over


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm the same. My SIL is also due about 9 weeks before me!
In a way I kinda appreciate that a little more because we can go shopping together, my MIL (who can be a bit over the top) is giving her a little more attention which I'm totally fine with as it's her daughter and her first grandchild and to be honest, I'm not a fan of being smothered!!

I'm not constantly having my feelings compared to hers though, that must suck :hugs:

I think for me it's because my due date and DFs ex's due date are ONE DAY apart and his family aren't supposed to still adore her but do... that's what bothers me. They coo over her as if she's one of the family, and I feel totally left out.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls xxx

my scans not till the 22nd nov i will be 21 weeks i am tempted to get an earlier one but i dont think they will be able to see what baby is because of my bmi

i am still undecided wether i want to find out but literally ALL of my and OH family are saying they want to know

i found out on saturday that MAM are bringing out a steriliser in november so im going to get one of them , got my breastpump half price 

im going to make a list of all the things i need to get

Has anyone got a babybook yet??
i had one with alex before he was born but i havent got one yet and cant decide which one to get

this is what i have for alex

https://www.mothercare.com/richContent/B0044SSW72


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooh yey for an onion !!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heehee, congrats on the onion! x
Hun, don't find out because other people want to... if you don't want to, then they can wait. x
As for me, I'm desperate for an early scan but DF is so so against it that I can't.

I've seen this baby book I'd like, but I haven't seen it in the flesh yet, and want to have a flick through before deciding...
https://www.whsmith.co.uk/Images/Products\003\773\00377355_l_f.jpg


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm really sorry ladies I just needed to vent. I'll put away my stupid-head and get the sensible-head back now. x

don't be daft I can understand why it makes you cross! but it says far more about them and her than you :) as you say tell your friends and just don't bother with them - don't rise to the challenge

sounds like she's quite a pathetic creature tbh still needing to compete

then again I delete people off my fb like there is no tomorrow, life is too short to let some people mess your day up


----------



## chocojen

lyndsey37 said:


> Does anyone know if it is safe to use an electric my back is in half i so need some relief ???????????

An electric what?????? LOL :headspin::headspin:


----------



## SazzleR

chocojen said:


> SazzleR you made me laugh!! I am constantly asking my OH whether I look pregnant or just fat!!! Yesterday was the first time he said I looked pregnant- not that he has dared to say I look fat ever!
> 
> My SIL has given us a moses basket and a baby bath which is fab!

Hee hee! I just want people to know theres a baby in there & I'm not just munching too much!

I've been out shopping with my mum & sis today and we've bought a Moses basket (my gran gave me the money  ) & a bath set that had 30% off in Mothercare. So sounds like we're getting stuff together in the same order! lol

xxx


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls hope everyones ok today. Cottleston that would totally pee me off too i understand. 
You have loads Cami, i havent got a thing yet!
Ill have to have a look at the Mam stereliser i didnt know they were doing one. I havent got a babybook yet, i had my daughters from home bargains lol it was only £1.99 and has more stuff in than my sons which i paid a lot for.

Ive taken my lil man to see a fireman sam show today at the shopping center, he loved it but my back is killing now after all the walking about and sitting on the floor watching the show.

Well im off to cook tea then im going to start looking at some names later 
xxx


----------



## bernina

chocojen said:


> lyndsey37 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it is safe to use an electric my back is in half i so need some relief ???????????
> 
> An electric what?????? LOL :headspin::headspin:Click to expand...

:rofl:

If you mean electric heating pad then that's fine as it's directed at your back and not overly warming your stomach. I used one last weekend as back was on fire with pain, helped nicely.


----------



## lyndsey37

Oh i so have baby mush mind at the mo haha. i meant an electric massager shiatsu cushion, my back has been killing me for days now :haha::sleep:


----------



## bernina

I think the massager would be fine on the back, can't see how that could stimulate the uterus or anything.


----------



## chocojen

Sazzle is it your first too? When are you due? Ladies I may be quiet for a few days, writing this on my phone as computer is broken! Although oh thinks he will fix it tonight!


----------



## camishantel

I am sooooooooooo tire I can barely keep my eyes open


----------



## gertrude

I've just been debating going to bed too, I'm not sleepy, just shattered - properly shattered

I would love a nice bubble bath but that means I'd have to clean the bath first and I can't be bothered :blush:


----------



## camishantel

it's only 2:25 pm here though... I still have to work for 4 more hours


----------



## CottlestonPie

CottlestonPie said:


> I've seen this baby book I'd like, but I haven't seen it in the flesh yet, and want to have a flick through before deciding...
> https://www.whsmith.co.uk/Images/Products\003\773\00377355_l_f.jpg

Oh I saw this baby record book today and it's sooo lovely I just had to buy it!
I'm trying not to buy too much now but keep eyeing up Moses baskets and things :)


----------



## chocojen

I know what you mean but it is so hard not to buy stuff! Has anyone found a nice maternity jumper? My bump is starting to stretch all mine now!


----------



## SazzleR

chocojen said:


> Sazzle is it your first too? When are you due? Ladies I may be quiet for a few days, writing this on my phone as computer is broken! Although oh thinks he will fix it tonight!

Yeah it's our first. So all new, exciting & petrifying all at the same time! Due on the 12th. 16 weeks tomorrow, yay!

I do all my B&Bing on my phone! Too much effort to get the laptop out lol! But I can use our wireless on my phone so it's really not much different. Just a bit slower to type! x


----------



## Minx

Hey Ladies

Just a quick post to see my ticker which should now have moved to second trimester!!! Yeah. 

Still feeling sick and tired and covered in spots - I was hoping by now to be glowing and full of energy!!! :( 

Have my first antenatal appoint on Friday, can't wait. I really hope they listen to babys heartbeat, I so want to hear it!
x


----------



## bernina

Welcome to 2nd tri Minx!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My face is big and fat and swollen.... and my nose especially. 

It has not been a very good monday... :nope:


----------



## camishantel

OMG I just got so sick feeling... I still have 2 hours left at work but feel like I am going to :sick: and not stop


----------



## laura3103

tasha was just wondering if you have entered demi in the next comp on facebook.x


----------



## JakesMummy

lyndsey37 said:


> Oh i so have baby mush mind at the mo haha. i meant an electric massager shiatsu cushion, my back has been killing me for days now :haha::sleep:

My mum has one of these as we bought it as a present, and I remember when I was pregnant with Jake, I don;t think I could use it whilst pregnant. Maybe it is because your muscles and ligaments are looser therefore you may cause more damage than it is worth? I am unsure but you could always check Homedics website for if it is OK or not. But I am certain you have to be careful etc. The massage chairs in shopping centres claim to be a no-no for pregnant ladies, too. What a shame!


----------



## JakesMummy

chocojen said:


> I know what you mean but it is so hard not to buy stuff! Has anyone found a nice maternity jumper? My bump is starting to stretch all mine now!

I have a nice woolen jumper which can be worn with leggings..in fact it isn't maternity, but quite stretchy. I have a bump and can still wear it WITH STRETCH TOO! Yeah!! Here is mine..

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/dresses/fairisle-knitted-dress_202963204

You could layer with a longer sleeved top too.
Mine is in Grey. In fact now I just looked it is classed as a dress?! But I am 6 foot so it is more like a top!! Lol! They have a maternity section on the website too with lots. :rain:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! Got up this morning and it's freezing! I'll definitely be needing jumpers soon... Wish I didn't ride a pushbike to work, I look silly in earmuffs!

Last night was the first night I was quite uncomfortable eith this new little bump that's sprouted... It stayed rock solid and just kinda flopped when I tried to lie on my side and it felt like it was being pulled down so I had to prop it up with a pillow!

I'm too big for it really notice when I'm standing up but it feels like a nice lil bump lying down :haha:


----------



## gertrude

yeah last night was the first night I felt I had a bump starting rather than just fat :D can't wait to get through another couple of weeks (I'm 2 weeks behind you) and see what its like then!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

TODAY HAD MY SCAN!! found out Its a Boy :blue: ! will get rescanned to confirm nov 4


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

mommy2be2011x said:


> TODAY HAD MY SCAN!! found out Its a Boy :blue: ! will get rescanned to confirm nov 4

Congratulations!:happydance:
Have you thought about names yet?


----------



## lyndsey37

Oh i am so sick of the achiness in my tummy at night time, its so uncomfortable to sleep arghhhhh is anyone else experiencing this???????? im not comfortable on either my side or back, has anyone found a comfortable position to sleep. I so need a good night kip!!! :cry::sleep:


----------



## lyndsey37

mommy2be2011x said:


> TODAY HAD MY SCAN!! found out Its a Boy :blue: ! will get rescanned to confirm nov 4

Congratulations to you so happy for you :happydance:

So cant wait to find out if our babs is boy or girl, find out on the 22 Nov its starting to drag now !!!!


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies. Congratulations on team blue mummy to be. I just had my midwife appointment and even though I am only 14+3 she listened in and I heard the babys heartbeat it was amazing and made me cry! Such a shame OH couldn't be there. Next appointment at 18 weeks on november 23 then scan on december 9 I can't wait! Makes all that sickness well worth it x


----------



## gertrude

lyndsey37 said:


> Oh i am so sick of the achiness in my tummy at night time, its so uncomfortable to sleep arghhhhh is anyone else experiencing this???????? im not comfortable on either my side or back, has anyone found a comfortable position to sleep. I so need a good night kip!!! :cry::sleep:

if you find one let me know :(

I can't sleep on my tummy anymore (my favourite way to sleep and always guaranteed to get me to sleep) because it feels like a solid lump in my tummy, either side I need my leg up (which is almost on my tum) to be comfy and that's out too - and on my side I just feel weird

I can't sleep lying on my back anyway

I found my side was better last night with the duvet stuffed between my knees, am going to hunt out a spare pillow for tonight :)

still aching though, can't wait for my next MW appt to check everything seems to be OK, the ache is never in the same place for long and it isn't painful or anything 

and I can't wait to feel baby too, it feels like something is happening in there (more than a couple of weeks ago) but nothing so specific I can say it was a kick/punch/elbow/whatever
:shrug:


----------



## CottlestonPie

The only way I'm comfortable sleeping is on my left side with a pillow propping up my tummy!

Congrats mommytobe on team blue! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on the boy, mommytobe!!

I can't believe how uncomfortable I am already at a day short of 14 weeks. I had to move within the last month and so far, my kids have beds, but I don't, so I'm sleeping on my living room couch. It's already not big enough for a non-pregnant person, but my bump is starting to get in the way of a comfortable, full-night sleep. I can't just turn over, I actually have to wake up and set my pillow at the other end of the couch to sleep on my other side, because if I face the back of the couch, I'll fall off. And then there's my kitten who decides she wants to play at 3:30am. Normally, I'd have no problem with that because she can't get upstairs in the night, but I'm in the living room, which wakes me up. I suppose it's practice for the new baby, lol. I just figured I'd have more time. Thankfully, I'll have a bed by December. I'm just not sure how much more of this I can take. I'll be halfway through by then.


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Hi ladies and bumps 

Only just saw this thread 

I am due 19th April with my second :D

Gem x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OH! Congrats Mommytobe2011!! :D So far tasha is the only one with a girl!! (going by the first page with the colored storks! :haha:) 

It's so exciting that everyone is starting to get their gender scans. :D Anyone getting a scan AFTER Dec 9th??? I'm pretty sure i'm one of the last ones. lol


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm not getting one at all, I'm team green to the end, I'm not even gonna let the midwife say which I've got so I can see for myself when I hold him/her the first time :)


----------



## DanaBump

is getting scared with all these boys, c'mon team pink!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I'm not getting one at all, I'm team green to the end, I'm not even gonna let the midwife say which I've got so I can see for myself when I hold him/her the first time :)

That's awesome!! :D :flower: That's what DH wants... but i'm carrying the baby so I say it's my choice!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> is getting scared with all these boys, c'mon team pink!

Actually, i'm kinda excited. It's basically going to be 50/50 between all of us on here... so i'm thinking, the more boy slots that get taken up, the more chance of others having a girl!!! :haha: At least in my brain's logical statistical pattern which makes almost no sense! :winkwink:


----------



## JazzyCat

Results are in..... :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Wish I could stay to chat, but have to get to student teaching! Miss you all and happy to hear others are starting to find out the good news too!! We are thrilled, we were happy with either boy or girl, but now we can gear up for our little princess!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

mommy2be2011x said:


> TODAY HAD MY SCAN!! found out Its a Boy :blue: ! will get rescanned to confirm nov 4

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

JazzyCat said:


> Results are in..... :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> Wish I could stay to chat, but have to get to student teaching! Miss you all and happy to hear others are starting to find out the good news too!! We are thrilled, we were happy with either boy or girl, but now we can gear up for our little princess!!

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## bernina

Congrats Jazzy and Mommy2be, how exciting!!! 

For those feeling rough, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

congrats to all those who found out... yay looking forward to more people finding out soon...


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I was just looking at the October Thread. Cuz they are all giving birth and stuffs... 

I was looking at their first page, with all the names and genders and whose been born and what not. And BOY... that is a lot of work for the Mod. I kinda wish that we could all update the first page for Tasha here. It just seems like, every time a baby is born, (and even now) every time someone finds out the gender, she's gotta go over there to first page and write it all up. It'll more difficult when the babies start popping out, cuz Tasha will have TWO!!!


----------



## loopy82

I wonder if there is someway we could get it so others could edit it, could we ask one of the site mods?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

loopy82 said:


> I wonder if there is someway we could get it so others could edit it, could we ask one of the site mods?

Hmm.. good idea. I wonder what they could do tho? And would we select the others who would be updaters? I'm sure the site mods couldn't just give editing to everyone on here! That would be hectic!! :dohh:


----------



## lyndsey37

JazzyCat said:


> Results are in..... :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> Wish I could stay to chat, but have to get to student teaching! Miss you all and happy to hear others are starting to find out the good news too!! We are thrilled, we were happy with either boy or girl, but now we can gear up for our little princess!!

Congrats JazzyCat so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## camishantel

I think if it comes to that the mods are the ones that can edit... not sure though I just remember reading that in some other thead


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I think if it comes to that the mods are the ones that can edit... not sure though I just remember reading that in some other thead

Yea... It just seems like a lot of work for a lady who is gonna have two babies! :wacko:

I guess we'll see when it all happens!! :happydance: I can't wait for baby to here!!!


----------



## camishantel

me either but now is tooooooooooooooo soon.... so guess we have to wait


----------



## Tasha360

No Laura i havnt seen one but ill have a look in a bit.

Congrats Jazzycat and mommytobe!!

Hi Gemma glad you found us

I was thinking of that too girls cuz my babies will actually be born in march so ill probably be one of the 1st to pop and not much time haha. Oh well ill manage if it comes to it 
xx


----------



## Tasha360

oh and i had a midwifes appt today. Alls well. She heard both heartbeats and wont be seeing me now till 14th december but i have a consultants apt on the 18th when i have my 20 week scan.
well im off to update 1st page xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Tasha since you say you will be having them in March are you being induced or have a c-section or just saying that because its twins and they will come early.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm considering a Private Scan... Not sure yet. Gotta talk to the Dh (who is opposed to knowing the gender :dohh:). He won't like the added costs... but this clinic has so much to offer with the scan. :D It has a live web link so that both our parents could like BE THERE! With us! And we all find out together... 

I'm getting over excited about it... but I really really want it!! :brat:


----------



## Tasha360

they have said they wont let me go past 38 weeks and im due 1st so they will defo be march babies xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Casey I'm soooo the same!! I've been pleading with df since the start. At first he agreed to 16w scan but when he heard heartbeat at 12w scan he decided against it aaying there was no need and it's just added expense and more holiday time from work. (He then booked a day off work to play a new computer game which was clearly more important grr.)
Now he thinks it'll mess up the cycle of things because our friends found out a few weeks ago, his sister found out at the start of the month and if we found out now it'll be too soon and he'll expect the birth to come sooner because the scan did!??! Loada rubbish if you ask me!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> Casey I'm soooo the same!! I've been pleading with df since the start. At first he agreed to 16w scan but when he heard heartbeat at 12w scan he decided against it aaying there was no need and it's just added expense and more holiday time from work. (He then booked a day off work to play a new computer game which was clearly more important grr.)
> Now he thinks it'll mess up the cycle of things because our friends found out a few weeks ago, his sister found out at the start of the month and if we found out now it'll be too soon and he'll expect the birth to come sooner because the scan did!??! Loada rubbish if you ask me!

Okay, so i'm sure it probably really upset you, but seriously I laughed when you said he took a day off of work to play a video game!!!! :rofl: That's such a guy thing to do! I'd probably be really pissed of my DH did that though.... 


So, DH actually said that he was okay with it... but he had a stipulation. He wanted to know if the hospital we are getting our free scan at will be record the scan on DVD for us... I called and they said no. So the private scan is all in now. :D 

With the private scan we get a lot more options. It's more of a FUN thing, and not just a clinical thing, which I think is totally work the bucks! :cloud9: I'm so happy he agreed. I was SURE i'd be pulling tooth and nail with him.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha I was annoyed to start with but it's typical of him to book time off work to sit around in his underoos playing xbox!

Omg I'm so hungry I could eat... Well. Anything. Apart from squid. Yuck. Cheese n crackers time I think!


----------



## camishantel

I am soooooooooooooooooo hungry tooo and the guy I work with went to lunch and I can so smell it and I am even more hungry now.. grrrrrrrrrrrrr let the pregnant lady eat first :rofl:


----------



## caro103

wow a :boy: and :girl:! congrats mummytobe2011 and Jazzy! how exciting.

17 weeks today :D:D, I'm an onion! (Just chopped one of those for dinner :wacko::rofl:)

Had midwife appt today :D, heartbeat still strong and all boringly normal otherwise! just gotta wait for my scan, 3 weeks tomorrow :), so can't wait to join you ladies already knowing the sex!

Hope those feeling ropey feel better soon! xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> Haha I was annoyed to start with but it's typical of him to book time off work to sit around in his underoos playing xbox!
> 
> Omg I'm so hungry I could eat... Well. Anything. Apart from squid. Yuck. Cheese n crackers time I think!


I'm starving too... but i'm too lazy to make eggs, which is what I really really want... and toast.... I'm so stupid sometimes! 

So instead, i had a bowl of veggie soup, and some ice cream (can't tell yo how much as I was shoveling it out of the carton!! :dohh:) 

maybe later i'll feel up to making eggs... and toast... as i'm still so hungry!!


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> oh and i had a midwifes appt today. Alls well. She heard both heartbeats and wont be seeing me now till 14th december but i have a consultants apt on the 18th when i have my 20 week scan.
> well im off to update 1st page xx

did they send your scan through the post? i'm under consultant so will have my appt with him at y 20 week scan too when it comes through the post, 

who's your mw, mines rachel lamb she's wonderful, you've got a big gap between your appts, i've been seeing mine every 3 weeks 

xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Intelligender came in today. Will post results tomorrow. Any fun predictions?


----------



## JakesMummy

Brandi - I'd guess at girl!!!!

My scan is 4 days away!! So excited but will be taking my 20 month old with me and my mum as DH is working. He'll be at the 20 week scan though. 

I am sitting here doing nothing whilst DH is cleaning the whole kitchen - MAKES A CHANGE!!


----------



## cola pops

Hi Everyone, congraulations to those who know the sex, can't wait to know. It seems such a long wait from 12 week scan to 20 week one. Wish I could feel kicks and movement, didn't feel dd untill 20 weeks though.
Had scrambled egg for tea and then panicked after, are eggs safe? They were well cooked, had the lion stamp on them and were well within date?? Can't believe how much I have forgotten since having Holly. MS stopped at 12 weeks last time, seems to be going on forever this time,:wacko:.
Also last time I went off all junk food and this time the thought of veggies is making me gag??
Just read this back, sorry for the ramble, hope it makes sense x:hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i had a midwifes appt today. Alls well. She heard both heartbeats and wont be seeing me now till 14th december but i have a consultants apt on the 18th when i have my 20 week scan.
> well im off to update 1st page xx
> 
> did they send your scan through the post? i'm under consultant so will have my appt with him at y 20 week scan too when it comes through the post,
> 
> who's your mw, mines rachel lamb she's wonderful, you've got a big gap between your appts, i've been seeing mine every 3 weeks
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i know i expected to see the mw every few weeks. She said today ill have a scan at 28 weeks and 34 or 36 weeks too. Her names Ruth Riley im at greenfield surgery on stourbridge ring road. Yeah my apt just came through last week. xx


----------



## Tasha360

cola pops said:


> Hi Everyone, congraulations to those who know the sex, can't wait to know. It seems such a long wait from 12 week scan to 20 week one. Wish I could feel kicks and movement, didn't feel dd untill 20 weeks though.
> Had scrambled egg for tea and then panicked after, are eggs safe? They were well cooked, had the lion stamp on them and were well within date?? Can't believe how much I have forgotten since having Holly. MS stopped at 12 weeks last time, seems to be going on forever this time,:wacko:.
> Also last time I went off all junk food and this time the thought of veggies is making me gag??
> Just read this back, sorry for the ramble, hope it makes sense x:hugs:

yeah eggs are fine hun youre just meant to make sure theyre well done which u did. I still eat them runny though (well half and half)i did with my other pregnancies too .
Ive gone off all things healthy too. The tak aways are making a fortune out of me haha xx


----------



## cola pops

Thanks for putting my mind at rest. Am off to finish off choc orange :blush: and catch up with tonights soaps i've sky +'ed. :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

How do you tell your MIL that you want to buy most of your baby's stuff when you find out the sex, without offending her?
She's bought EVERYTHING so far, without me asking, and it actually upset me. Everything from babygrows and vests right down to bum cream and baby shampoo, she's already got it, and had it weeks ago despite telling everyone to hold off from buying stuff.

I'm so scared she's going to buy an entirely pink/blue wardrobe and I will end up being totally overpowered and it'll upset me so so so much if she does the same with the gender-specific stuff. I feel like I have no control at the moment and it's terrifying me.


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i had a midwifes appt today. Alls well. She heard both heartbeats and wont be seeing me now till 14th december but i have a consultants apt on the 18th when i have my 20 week scan.
> well im off to update 1st page xx
> 
> did they send your scan through the post? i'm under consultant so will have my appt with him at y 20 week scan too when it comes through the post,
> 
> who's your mw, mines rachel lamb she's wonderful, you've got a big gap between your appts, i've been seeing mine every 3 weeks
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i know i expected to see the mw every few weeks. She said today ill have a scan at 28 weeks and 34 or 36 weeks too. Her names Ruth Riley im at greenfield surgery on stourbridge ring road. Yeah my apt just came through last week. xxClick to expand...

so is that your 20week scan but at 28 instead, hope i dont have to wait that long to find the sex out, or i dont think i'll bother :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

now that this gender scan is getting closer i'm starting to think it's really a boy. 

congrats to everyone who's already found out and can't say i'm not a little jealous jazzy that yours is a girl. 8 days! slowest 8 days of my life.


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana - I am starting to think the same way!! I would love a Boy but as the date of the scan approaches rather rapidly, I have a feeling it is a Girlie! 

Cottleston-I am sorry your MIL is like that - Mine is the opposite but I don;t say much to them about the pregnancy so I am hoping it stays that way! I am unsure what to say..but I'd get your point across before she has a chance as from what you mentioned she has already bought, she would go mad on clothes etc. Will your partner say something?


----------



## DanaBump

i think it's just because we want the other so bad, we've convinced ourselves the universe is cruel. here's hoping for a boy for you and a girl for me!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jakes mummy... I am going to ask him to say something. He did say after the 12w scan that she's bought s lot already and that it was upsetting us that she was getting everything and leaving us with nothing to buy for ourselves so hopefully she will wither remember or not be too upset when we remind her.

Dana I did the same! Df really wanted a boy to start with and so did I... But I managed to convince myself it was a girl so early on that I now truly think it's a girl and we both have really warmed to the idea. I'd now love a little girl too so we'll be happy either way!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!! Lemon!

Honestly Cottleston, I don't know. Why not ask her to hold off for now so the two of you can go shopping together? That way you get to pick what you want for the baby, and it's her money, lol!

So I did Intelligender today. Intelligender predicted a GIRL!! I keep saying it'll be 26 weeks until I find out, but it really will be more like 6. I'm going to find out and just not tell anyone..except you ladies here, assuming no one in my family tracks me down here and finds out too.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02705.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bernina

Very cool Brandi! If we're not able to find out gender at our scan Friday I think I just might pick up one of those for fun!!!


----------



## DanaBump

this little bugger is sure active! i didn't think i would be feeling it quite so early but it's clearly kicks and punches and some of them just take my breath away. almost constant yesterday, so much so they started to make me nauseas. 

anyone else?


----------



## bernina

Dana I am so jealous!! I want to feel something!

When I lay down flat in bed i can sometimes feel little bubbles but they are so weak they could just be gas or stuff moving around inside my intestines. I know little one is moving, I can hear punches on the doppler, but I wanna feel!!! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Yeah Brandi for Team Pink - Lets hope it certainly is!!

My LOs movement isn't as pronounced yet. With Jake, I felt him halfway through 16 weeks, whilst watching the X-Factor!! Haha! I remember it so clearly..it felt like a POP like popping corn. I must've had the butterflies beforehand but never realised it was baby - I thought it was gas. This time round, baby is more active..on the doppler, the punches and kicks sound very forceful compared to what Jake was like! He was lazy inutero and still is to an extent!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, my private scan isn't so much to find out eariler (since it's only 2 days before my medical scan)... it's for the perks. :blush: 

Both DH and I's family live far away (at least 4 hours for one set and 10 for another). The scan place has the option of webcasting the ultrasound live for family members and friends. So i am doing that for them. :) They can find out the gender the same time we do!! :) I'm excited about that! :) Only FOREVER until it happens! :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- just poppig in to say hi since I haven't been on in forever. I've been working so mcuh and I'm sooo sooo tired! Got reading and couldn't stop but now I'm cold and going to crawl back in bed with DF. I officially find out on Nov. 17th since Igot them to let me make an appointment before my next midwife appointment. She said they didn't usually let that happen but since it was for his Bday they would schedule it then! 
Congrats to all of you who are finding out now! DF's sister (due mar 12, i'm april 7th) is having a boy- it's definintely a boy boom- but I honestly ave no feelings to which I'm having but I think it's because I don't care? I'm on the count down though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got my date for my next ultrasound. I will know if Intelligender is right on December 7. Seems so far away!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Brandi love the intelligender test...I am going to do one as well. I still do not have a scan date but I go to the dr next tuesday and I am sure we will set a date then. 

I feel movement a bit but not tickles or bubbles it more like a pop like Jakesmummy said..I will be laying still and feel pressure pushing up on my tummy its odd lol but they only thing I can say is baby since I have no other explanation.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I read that sometimes baby movement, especially early on can feel like pressure on your other organs... and this morning, after a pee, i felt intense pressure on my bowels... like I had to go again, but the feel went away after a moment. 

Baby much have placed itself at just the right spot. 

Or at least that's what I imagine! :)


----------



## bernina

Oh Reedsgirl that's so cool you're feeling movement! When are you going to take the intelligender test?


----------



## caro103

brandi congrats on the test! thats so cool :D

I felt movement today for def! :cloud9: :D:D, like a gentle tickle on my insides, happened slightly yesterday and I wondered then few more times today that made me think its def it! :D:D

Whens the next person to find out the gender? 3 weeks today for me but know theres loads sooner than that! :) xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

We find out on November 9th....The closer it gets the more excited i get lol :)


----------



## bernina

I want to try and find out at my scan Friday (17 weeks) but not sure if that will work out. I think because I want it so badly that it probably wont' happen!


----------



## CottlestonPie

My scan date came through for 22nd November... I'll be 21+1!! 
Ohh the countdown begins....


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my scan is on the 22nd too i will be 21 weeks

i have appointment with consultant next thurs hoping he can get me in for a scan earlier dont think they will be able to tell gender though because of bmi


----------



## SazzleR

Have my 20 week scan on Thurs 25th Nov. Very excited tosee bubs again! But we're staying team yellow til the bitter end. Is anyone else???

16 week midwife appt tomorrow pm & I'm soooo hoping she'll listen to the hb. I want to know everything is ok still. But from what some ladies are saying, it's hit & miss whether they listen or not. xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

i'm staying yellow till the bitter end also sazzle, so ur not alone!


----------



## camishantel

Nov 8th for me... I am getting impatient now..


----------



## SazzleR

2ndtimeAbz said:


> i'm staying yellow till the bitter end also sazzle, so ur not alone!

Glad I'm not alone! Think we may be the only yellows on that first page come December! lol x


----------



## caro103

ooh not long for some of you! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I want to stay Team Green, I just don't think I can.


----------



## Minx

We're staying team yellow too Sazzle and 2ndtimeAbz. Got my 16 week appoint on Fri pm and the "big" scan on 25th Nov - can't wait!


----------



## SazzleR

BrandiCanucks said:


> I want to stay Team Green, I just don't think I can.

Yes you can Brandi! 

Good to see another fellow yellow, Minx! x


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i had a midwifes appt today. Alls well. She heard both heartbeats and wont be seeing me now till 14th december but i have a consultants apt on the 18th when i have my 20 week scan.
> well im off to update 1st page xx
> 
> did they send your scan through the post? i'm under consultant so will have my appt with him at y 20 week scan too when it comes through the post,
> 
> who's your mw, mines rachel lamb she's wonderful, you've got a big gap between your appts, i've been seeing mine every 3 weeks
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i know i expected to see the mw every few weeks. She said today ill have a scan at 28 weeks and 34 or 36 weeks too. Her names Ruth Riley im at greenfield surgery on stourbridge ring road. Yeah my apt just came through last week. xxClick to expand...
> 
> so is that your 20week scan but at 28 instead, hope i dont have to wait that long to find the sex out, or i dont think i'll bother :rofl:Click to expand...

no got my 20 week scan on 18th nov when ill be 20+6 then should have another at 28 weeks, would be more ofeten if the twins were identical but theres less problems when theyre not xx


----------



## finallyprego

Hello ladies,

Man has it been a while since I been on! Well i am back and me and my pnut are doing great. I am 14wks 1 day today and my due date changed to 27 April. :thumbup: i am hoping to catch up with my bump buddies!!!!!!



https://i56.tinypic.com/30ht028.jpg


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm going in Tuesday for a regular check up, no scan... then back in December for the next scan. 

Had to go to a private scan twice to finally get the gender... little girlie was crossing her legs, cord in the way, crossing her legs.... finally when we found out it was amazing. Not what I was expecting, but I am so happy!!! Do you all think I should tell our doctor that I had a peek? Don't know if she'd be upset by me going for a private one...


----------



## finallyprego

I have appt for 20 Nov to find out the sex of our little pnut and I am so excited cant wait to know so we can start the nursey


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Feel like i'm actually starting to get a bump now..lol What do you think boy or girl bump???? :) 

https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6220/baby2bump.jpg


----------



## JazzyCat

I'm going with :pink: Emmy's Mommy.... we'll see! Only saying that because your bump looks like mine!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I'm secretly hoping for a boy..lol..But would love another little girl!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

i know i said boy in fb emmysmommy, but seeing it bigger makes me wanna say girl. 

my mat pants and sweater came today! feels weird, probably because i'm still in denial i'm really preggy or because i'm just not used to something being over my top "tire". sweaters iffy, might wear it tomorrow to see what i think. 

one week from tomorrow!!!!!! let's hope little bugger cooperates.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Thanks again Dana...Although i liked your first pick better LOL :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

well, it's one or the other for sure! LOL


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> well, it's one or the other for sure! LOL

True :laugh2:


----------



## JakesMummy

I find out the sex on SATURDAY!! EEEK!! 2 more days to gooo!! 20 week scan is scheduled for Nov 30th.

Ohhh get this...My mum is coming to my gender scan on saturday as DH was meant to be working. Well, today he found out the shift was cancelled, so I was like "Yay, you can come to the scan too!". Well, NO!! His mate gave him a ticket to go and watch Arsenal at FOOTBALL!!! Charming!! I kinda laughed as this is typical of him, but he will be coming to the 20 week scan so I am not too fussed. I will have to have help thinking of a fun way to tell him the sex. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## finallyprego

ok lady here is my bump what u think PINK OR BLUE???



14wks 1 day

https://i51.tinypic.com/15eae5u.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is my 16week bump ladies what do you think...pink or blue??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Finally I am saying a girl bump.


----------



## JakesMummy

Both Pink, girls!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jake your one of the few who thinks I am having a girl...I am actually carrying a lot like I did with my son but we will see.


----------



## finallyprego

everyone keeps telling me they think boy... and me and dh both want girl.. go figure time will tell lol


----------



## MissFox

This is week 15 and 16. 
Guesses anyone? 
Reeds- I'm no good at guesses- I don't even have a guess on what I'm having. I'm hoping guesses from others based on bump will help!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm rubbish at guessing but they are lovely bumps ladies! I'm a little jealous as I'm a larger lady so I just look fatter :haha:


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm rubbish at guessing but they are lovely bumps ladies! I'm a little jealous as I'm a larger lady so I just look fatter :haha:

same here :D I'm a B shape too (sideways, not straight on, that would be weird :haha: ) and although the bottom bit is definitely firmer than it was before I don't actually look anything other than more fat. Especially since the fat has been moved up and I look worse than ever! I'm just avoiding mirrors!

I wonder if I'll ever look actually pregnant :shrug:


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies!

The computer is fixed so I am back! AND I have not vomitted for 3 days! I finally went back to work yesterday and although there were a couple of times when I nearly fainted and had to sit down I got through it. Today I am trying not to take my anti-sickness tablets as I have nothing big planned for today and I want to try coming off them when I am not working!

So exciting that so many people have started to find out what they are having. My 20 week scan is on dec 9th so will be finding out then. I still haven't got over hearing the heartbeat on tuesday it really was incredible.

I am definitely getting a bump now and I LOVE IT, I got some lovely maternity clothes from H&M the other day and I love showing the bump off! I just wish I could figure out how to post pics on here to show you all but I have given up trying now!


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls, just to let you know im off on holiday tomorrow so i wont be on till monday/tuesday. Im very stressed today got loads to do so i probably wont have chance to get on again.
Have a fab weekend! xxx


----------



## chocojen

Have a great holiday tash xx


----------



## bernina

Enjoy your holiday Tasha!


----------



## SazzleR

Just got back from midwife & heard the heartbeat for the first time. Amazing! Even more in love now! She found it straight away too. Phew! xxx


----------



## camishantel

Cottlestone... I am pretty big too but one of customers came in tuesday and first thing she said to me... OMG your pregnant... I did not think I looked any different when I got home definitely am seeing bump now.... 
I am horrible at guessing but reeds I say boy... finally I say boy... MissFox I say boy.... see told you but I have always been told high and looks like basketball equals boy... other lady sorry dont remember who it was.. I say girl


----------



## camishantel

just llooked it was emmysmommy I say girl


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Finally-im gonna say girl...Reeds-I still think Boy and Missfox- i think boy as well and for myself i am hoping for a boy but based on my bump pic most are saying girl..We'll see i guess lol :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Has anyone started thinking of names for your little ones yet???


----------



## bernina

Our Girl names: Elizabeth or Claire
Boy: Jack, Henry (Harry), Noah, Joseph (I don't like Joe or Joey though so it's probably out)


----------



## camishantel

I have girls names but not so much on boys names.. Caleah Lynn if it's a girl... maybe Caleb for a boy


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

We like the name *Ian* if its a boy and we are still a little undecided about girls name but we like the name *Averie* :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anberlin Olivia Blaire for a girl
Julian Asher Wyatt or Asher Christian Wyatt for a boy


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls

i used my body pillow last night omg amazing :cloud9:

im a size uk 26 so very big my belly is changing shape but didnt show properly till my bump started going further up

our names we like at the mo are

Girl

sabrina / Violet / Lucy

Boy
Leo/Benjamin


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Has anyone started thinking of names for your little ones yet???

I've had my baby names since I started TTC! :D (at least the boy names)

Boy (first born)
Silas Alan

Girl (first born) 

Ophelia, but i'm not set on middle names yet with Ophelia. 
I'm tossing around 
Eleanora 
Isadora
Anabella 
Isabella --- the problem with the two bella's is that my favorite cat's name is Bella... sooooo those probably won't work. 
Rose

I can't think of any other, but I'm really not sold on any of them. The top two are my most favorite, and i'm not really sure about those either. I just wish a name would HIT ME! Like Silas did for DH and I :)


----------



## bernina

Casey, I've always liked the nickname Izzy for Isabella. All the names everyone has posted are lovely!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Casey, I've always liked the nickname Izzy for Isabella. All the names everyone has posted are lovely!

I was going to use the nickname Izzy for Isadora. But yea, I love the nickname Izzy too. :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Everyone's name choices are great!! At the moment me and DH are having a hard time with girls names..lol Its funny b/c we didn't have any problems picking out my daughters name 3 years ago :) btw her name is Emma Grace but we call her Emmy


----------



## chocojen

Sazzle I had that on tuesday, it really is the best thing ever! I am so pleased they listened, and that they found it straight away congratulations!

I have no idea about whether bumps are girls or boys, I am equally as useless at nub guesses!

So yesterday like I said it was my first shift back at work, 14 1/2 hours and at the end of it I felt ok. Today I had a lie in and then went for a swim (not particularly exertive and only did 30 lenghts) but this afternoon I habe been sooooooooooo tired just slept for an hour! I guess that yesterday was tougher on me than I realised!!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks ladies! 
So I weighed myself last night while at my MILs - I"VE ONLY GAINED 1 LB! WOOOHOOO! Dr told me to watch what I gain so I'm THRILLED my belly is getting so big but I've not gained any weight (I ate right before IWeighed myself!!)

Names: DF gets to pick the girls name since he said there is only one girl's name he could ever live with (dramatic muhc?!!) so if we have a girl it will be 
Serenity Rose
ALthough I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Olivia. I like the name Alice also. but I'm not choosing the girl name. 
for a boy I was contemplating making him a II and naming him Ryan Dean Anderson (DF's middle name is Scott, but Dean was his dad's middle name)
I like the name Deacon a lot also- but I still need to look at a lot more names.


----------



## helen1234

i cant think of one name that i'd actually chose plenty that i like though mostly girls
scarlett, poppy, daisy, jasmine, hannah, sophie, Rosie, 

boys, alfie, isaac, benjamin, harry, Rhys, sam, george,


----------



## MissFox

Scarlette is my fave in the list for girls


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I love Scarlett as well! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My head hurts almost every day now without fail.... pregnancy related? :shrug:


----------



## laura3103

casey i'm having the same problem i'm starting to think mine is maybe to not getting enough fluids so i have been taking a bottle of squash to bed with me as well and everytime i wake up i take a drink and to be honest i have been feeling loads better since i have done this.x.x. 

hope it helps


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura3103 said:


> casey i'm having the same problem i'm starting to think mine is maybe to not getting enough fluids so i have been taking a bottle of squash to bed with me as well and everytime i wake up i take a drink and to be honest i have been feeling loads better since i have done this.x.x.
> 
> hope it helps


Yea, i've been trying the same thing. I think mine is a mixture of low fluids and caffeine withdraw... since i am a soda addict and i'm trying to not drink any cuz my GP said that it can make uterus growing pains worse.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I agree with Laura, I was getting headaches daily and increased my fluid intake and it helped a lot. We seem to get dehydrated quicker while pregnant.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL We posted at the same time but I also agree with you on the caffiene. I have resorted to buying the small cans and allowing myself one a day...usually in the morning so I can flush it away with water the rest of the day.


----------



## laura3103

ok girls tell the me the the one food you have got to have at the moment. 

mine is cheese and onion crisps never really liked the flavor before but now i could just sit down and eat 10 packets lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MIne changes Laura. LOL. But I have been big on chicken and dumplings the most...I use to barely like them but lately oh my gosh! I just wish they werent such a pain to make!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura3103 said:


> ok girls tell the me the the one food you have got to have at the moment.
> 
> mine is cheese and onion crisps never really liked the flavor before but now i could just sit down and eat 10 packets lol

HA HA HA!!!! Speak of the devil. 

DH and I are down to one car, and his job is like 10 minutes from the house, so I begged him to get me Arbys because I can't have anything else. 

he's a trooper, and is doing it. But he's being dramatic about it, which I will allow as he is doing me a HUGE FAVOR!! (since i'm stuck in my house).


----------



## CaseyBaby718

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL We posted at the same time but I also agree with you on the caffiene. I have resorted to buying the small cans and allowing myself one a day...usually in the morning so I can flush it away with water the rest of the day.


I bought the cans too, thought i'd resort to one a day... :dohh: didn't work. So I told DH to take them to work so I wouldn't succumb to 3 a day!! Absolutely NO will power sometimes.... :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Has anyone started thinking of names for your little ones yet???

Evie Rose for a girl, Toby Edward for a boy.

Think bubs is hiding today because my belly is feeling a bit squishier than normal. Also feel like I've had trapped wind all day whenever I stand up. Soooo uncomfortable.


----------



## MissMaternal

I've been getting headaches aswell :( will definitely try to increase my fluid intake (water i mean, lol) I am also a HUGE caffeine lover....just can't resist a Diet Coke.. :flower: x


----------



## laura3103

i've got my names for lil bean.

i saw this name in one of the posts on here and fell in love with it straight away.

my little girl will be called Mabel dolly constance.

little man will be albert percival william.

i'm soo glad that i'm not with the FOB cause i get to call them whatever i want without arguments lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

https://www.learnmyself.com/poll51617x62B64c10

There is a poll I made for girls names DH and I are considering. Our list is quite high and we are trying to narrow them down. I love them all, so I can't just pick any off. Thanks for any help. :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I love the name Willow...Its on our list of girls names as well :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So basically how I made the list is that I went to several "hippie name" websites, and found names that I liked. :) It's easier to pick by genre rather then just looking aimlessly through thousands of names. 

I liked Ophelia Isadora, but I just thought I needed more variety because it's not like WOW OMG HAS TO BE THAT NAME... ya know?


Seriously though--- is it just me, or is food seriously the most important thing about every day right now?? I just had lunch not too long ago, and WOW i'm still starving!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

My problem is finding a name that one of my friends hasn't already used..lol :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> My problem is finding a name that one of my friends hasn't already used..lol :haha:



Most of my friends haven't had kids yet... some have, but their names weren't on my list anyway. Mostly it's names I don't like because people I don't like have those names. Such as Victora. I really like that name, but there are several people in this world that have irked the shit outta me, and have ruined the name forever.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> My problem is finding a name that one of my friends hasn't already used..lol :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my friends haven't had kids yet... some have, but their names weren't on my list anyway. Mostly it's names I don't like because people I don't like have those names. Such as Victora. I really like that name, but there are several people in this world that have irked the shit outta me, and have ruined the name forever.Click to expand...

I know how that is!


----------



## cola pops

Pinksnowball said:


> my scan is on the 22nd too i will be 21 weeks
> 
> i have appointment with consultant next thurs hoping he can get me in for a scan earlier dont think they will be able to tell gender though because of bmi

I'm a big lady too, and they had no problem telling me the sex of dd. Although when I had 12 week scan, I asked why it was a bit fuzzy and she said very nicely that it was because I had a bit of extra padding to get through first. :blush:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I think we're pretty much decided on Ava Elizabeth for a girl and Luke for a boy... I like to be quite unusual and DH just gives me this look :( lol!
I really like Xander for a boy but will compromise with Luke either David (my hub) or Anthony (my FIL) as a middle name Elizabeth is my MIL, who i think will really dig it as she's got no daughters to pass her name onto!

I am loving homemade tomato soup at the moment, well anything withcooked tomatoes in really. And Salt n vinegar crisps :)


----------



## Tasha360

just thought id pop on before i go to bed, im so knackerd spent the day shopping and packing etc. im looking forward to the holiday but think it will be very stressful. we are staying in a carvan on a camping site down wales with my cousin and their 2 kids too, all in the same one. I can just imagine it now :-S 

18 weeks tomorrow and cant believe im not feeling movement yet. Well not that i can say is definate. Id felt it by now with both my others and expected it to be earlier with twins. Heard them on the doppler tonight though so i know everythings ok.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and ill catch up on monday/tuesday

xxx


----------



## luvmyangel

My names are for a girl Avery Hope and for a boy Joseph Wynn. I most likely won't find out the gender until 22 weeks so at the end of november. It is so far away.

I got my hair done today and found out my hairdresser is due 5 days before me so we got to talk about our pregnancies together which was fun.


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> i've got my names for lil bean.
> 
> i saw this name in one of the posts on here and fell in love with it straight away.
> 
> my little girl will be called Mabel dolly constance.
> 
> little man will be albert percival william.
> 
> i'm soo glad that i'm not with the FOB cause i get to call them whatever i want without arguments lol

that was me. that's was my gma's name that passed away last oct. getting me teary eyed just reading that, thank you :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

MissFox said:


> ALthough I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Olivia. I like the name Alice also. but I'm not choosing the girl name.

The top 10 names for 2009 in UK recently came out and the top girls name was indeed, Olivia! Boys was Oliver!! How similar! You have good taste!


----------



## JakesMummy

I am fifding it hard choosing names, as I can never do it until I know the sex! It makes it easier in my cluttered over-used mind! For a girl - Sophia, Jasmine, Kiera. Boy - Kieran (I get it is so close to Kiera but I love both names!), and no others chosen yet! This makes me think it is a girl! Ha!


----------



## Ginger84

Hi Ladies

I had my 16 week midwife yesterday and she was really rubbish, didnt want to answer my questions just said its too early to worry about that we can discuss it at the next appt. Also she wouldn't listen to the heartbeat, i was gutted as i was looking forward to listening to LO. I left very disapointed and cried to DH on the phone, and when he got home he said he had ordered me a doppler so we can listen to it together. Such a sweetie.

Our fav boys name at the mo is Toby Jack but i am really struggling with girls names we both like.

:flower:


----------



## chocojen

ginger that is so lovely of your OH!
It really seems hit or miss whether or not MW listen at 16 weeks, I am so lucky I was 14 +3 and she listened BUT I work in the same hospital as the MW as a nurse and I wonder if that had any play in it as she did say they dont normally listen that early and that there was only a 50/50 chance of finding it and I was not to panic if she didnt find it!

I am off to have my MOT and service today, fingers crossed the car flys through, would rather not have to pay any more than I have too!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning ladies...I can't remember who else said they did the intelligender test?? I did one this morning and it was very clearly BOY! I so hope it is right. LOL. I took a pic of it and can post it later if anyone is interested in seeing. Hope everyone is having a great day!:)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls x

Enjoy your holiday tasha xx

I did the intelligender test but it showed neither a girl or a boy so was a bit rubbish :rofl:

My hairdresser is due the day after me . 
I have loads of people I know pregnant at the mo

Three of my friends , my hairdresser and my sister

I have a midwife appointment today 

I'm feeling definate movements now , I think I'm going to find out the babys gender but try and keep it between my and oh ( which I know will be impossible because oh tell)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did it as well, and it showed girl.

I had another pregnancy dream last night, that I went in for the gender ultrasound and was strong enough to NOT find out the sex of the baby! I hope I can remain strong enough until December 7. I have plenty of time to build up the strength.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

hello!

Had a good y'day, was really worrying about finances whilst I'm on maternity and after a good chat with my area manager he's going to sort out me working on some personnel development projects from home so I can still keep earning! Also it's a bit of step up from usual retail manager work which is fab! :)

hope everyones enjoying 2nd tri!

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

midwife just been

listened in to baby, shes getting an anaestetic review and finding out wether i need to be on prophylactic tinzaparin during pregnancy

alex pinched her pen and started drawing on my notes while she was doing my blood pressure :rofl:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Ginger84 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my 16 week midwife yesterday and she was really rubbish, didnt want to answer my questions just said its too early to worry about that we can discuss it at the next appt. Also she wouldn't listen to the heartbeat, i was gutted as i was looking forward to listening to LO. I left very disapointed and cried to DH on the phone, and when he got home he said he had ordered me a doppler so we can listen to it together. Such a sweetie.
> 
> Our fav boys name at the mo is Toby Jack but i am really struggling with girls names we both like.
> 
> :flower:

Can you change your Midwife?? Can you talk to the clinic about the way you feel you are being treated? Ha ha! I'm such a lioness right at the moment. Pregnancy is all about sharpening my claws to protect my LO from the world, and i think the universe knows because I have only had to use them a few times. :rofl: 

DH did the right thing! :happydance: Now you don't have to worry about the stupid Midwife!!


----------



## JakesMummy

20 hours til gender scan!! I am so not counting down the hours (!)


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies. I've been working too much and I'm so tired. I have to do some laundry before I go to work today but just want to lay on the couch!!!


----------



## lyndsey37

So happy its Friday woo hoo chill and rest now for the weekend lovely, i have been suffering bad headaches alot throughout the pregnancy and been to docs and they have given me 8/500 cocodomol to take does help too...


----------



## chocojen

Lynsey, pleased you are having some relief from the headaches but hope you have been warned to keep your fibre intake up- co-codamol is paracetamol with an opiate called dihyrdrocodeine in it...this can make you really constipated! Also, careful not to take it too often because co-codamol also can cause headaches if it is taken too often- sorry not trying to scare you, it really is a great drug but if at all possible try to take it when your headache is at its worst and then just have paracetamol on its own the rest of the time if you can!! Sorry just got my nurse hat on!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm not very good with the fiber intake... :blush: 

As it is, it seems my rhythm these days is once every other day. Which is horrible. I read it suppose to be like at least twice a day... which was NEVER me... let alone pregnant me.


----------



## chocojen

orange juice and natural yoghurt are good to casey x


----------



## gertrude

can I come in to moan today please? I've been so exhausted at work today I don't think I achieved a thing :( and to top it off I've had a weird throat all day which is from acid reflux :( last year I had a laryngospasm a couple of times because of GORD and I finally got medication for it this summer (my fault) and just as I get it I get pregnant and couldn't take it!

I'm so scared that it'll happen again - it's horrible :(

taking gaviscon and will do until it eases up :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Found out today that bubs' heart rate is 135.
Went for a high BMI consultation which ended up with nothing to do with my weight. She thought I was fine to stay with my community midwife and don't need any more consultations. Meh.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

:hugs: feel better gertrude. We all deserve days to vent and grip.


----------



## Ginger84

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my 16 week midwife yesterday and she was really rubbish, didnt want to answer my questions just said its too early to worry about that we can discuss it at the next appt. Also she wouldn't listen to the heartbeat, i was gutted as i was looking forward to listening to LO. I left very disapointed and cried to DH on the phone, and when he got home he said he had ordered me a doppler so we can listen to it together. Such a sweetie.
> 
> Our fav boys name at the mo is Toby Jack but i am really struggling with girls names we both like.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Can you change your Midwife?? Can you talk to the clinic about the way you feel you are being treated? Ha ha! I'm such a lioness right at the moment. Pregnancy is all about sharpening my claws to protect my LO from the world, and i think the universe knows because I have only had to use them a few times. :rofl:
> 
> DH did the right thing! :happydance: Now you don't have to worry about the stupid Midwife!!Click to expand...

I think i might give her another chance and if i still feel the same i will change. On a positive note my friend got us Take That tickets for July next year- yea!


----------



## CottlestonPie

gert :hugs: hope it doesnt get too bad. gaviscon has been a godsend for me.


----------



## MissFox

So I know I just posted my 16 weeks picture, but I took it days ago and I"m determined to be somewhat on time with week 17- so here ya go ladies- this is my bump at 17 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CrazyBird

Ginger84 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my 16 week midwife yesterday and she was really rubbish, didnt want to answer my questions just said its too early to worry about that we can discuss it at the next appt. Also she wouldn't listen to the heartbeat, i was gutted as i was looking forward to listening to LO. I left very disapointed and cried to DH on the phone, and when he got home he said he had ordered me a doppler so we can listen to it together. Such a sweetie.
> 
> Our fav boys name at the mo is Toby Jack but i am really struggling with girls names we both like.
> 
> :flower:

I felt the same about my 16 week appointment, it was also rubbish, was in there less than 20 mins and she didnt listen to the heartbeat, i thought the midwife was really nice on my 10 week appointment so dont know why she was so crap this time, maybe she was in a rush. You live kinda close to me so maybe it is around this area that they don't listen to the hb.
My DP said he could hear the heartbeat when he put his ear to my belly, so that made me feel happier


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> So I know I just posted my 16 weeks picture, but I took it days ago and I"m determined to be somewhat on time with week 17- so here ya go ladies- this is my bump at 17 weeks.

What a beautiful bump!!! Mine still is in limbo between bloat belly/flubber and baby belly. Seems you are carrying high already. Love it! :flower:


----------



## MissFox

Yea- it's really high- baby is hanging out near my belly button. But I think it has to do with what the sonographer said about the location of my uterus? The last few weeks it's been turning into a big bump instead of blubber. You'll probably pop soon Casey.
Thanks! :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Yea- it's really high- baby is hanging out near my belly button. But I think it has to do with what the sonographer said about the location of my uterus? The last few weeks it's been turning into a big bump instead of blubber. You'll probably pop soon Casey.
> Thanks! :flower:

:) Thanks. 

So I know this has nothing to do with your high belly, but in Chinese folklore they say that if a baby is breech when giving birth it's because they want to be closer to the mom's heart. :cloud9: I find that to be So adorable!! (though breech is a pretty stressful condition) it would be easier if thought of like that. "my baby just loves me so much. it wants to be close to my heart"


----------



## MissFox

Aww that is really sweet! My granny (DF's granny) was a nurse/ is a nurse and she told me that since I'm so small (5'1'') if I found out the baby was breach and tehy couldn't turn it to just have the c-section because she thinks I'd be too small to "try it". I agree- there are so many ways it could hurt the baby that I would just do that (just so if I get into that position I'm not stressing on it). But the baby wanting to be so close to the heart is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> 20 hours til gender scan!! I am so not counting down the hours (!)

you're getting ur scan on a saturday? cool!


----------



## JakesMummy

Yup!! It is privately done through a comapny called Babybond - therefore their only appointments are Sat and Sun! Turns out DH IS coming now so shall be nice!


----------



## DanaBump

ooo yeah we're going to a similar place. they didn't have a saturday appt open soon enough so we took one at 715 pm so dh could be a part of it. 

thursday can't come soon enough!


----------



## MissFox

I'm so JEALOUS! I WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## caro103

Me too! hehe, the wait seems to be forever!

Got told yesterday I don't look pregnant yet, just look like I've eaten too much at xmas too :growlmad:, ah well!

Hope all went well today Jakesmummy! can't wait to hear :) xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohh. So embarrassed.
Anyone elses hair started getting really greasy lately? I have to wash mine every morning.
I didn't this morning, its a saturday, i'm feeling lazy. Little did I know, some girl was coming to buy one of DFs motorbikes.
So there I was, sitting in the middle of the floor, surrounded by vouchers and bits of paper from the midwife.... My hair is greasy, my jeans are halfway down my bum (I was sporting a right builders cleavage), my eyebrows are tatty and I've got no makeup on and I'm unshowered and wearing his baggy hoodie and feeling generally a bit gross... and these properly dressed, hair done nicely kinda girls came walking up the stairs and into the front room. I'm so embarrassed. :(


----------



## caro103

:rofl: aww bless you! they prob didn't even notice! just think you're not going to have to see them again! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeh they live in Birmingham, I'm in Kent. No chance of seeing them again but i might have to nag anyway so it doesn't happen with the next lot of visitors! :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can you put me down for Team Green/Yellow? I have decided I can remain strong enough to stay this way. I've wanted this team for a long time. I'm sticking with it!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm so JEALOUS! I WANT TO KNOW!

so go find out? there's got to be a place that gives private scans in your area. just search ultrasound and your city in google. we're only paying 70 for ours which is worth it since dh can't be a part of the 20 week


----------



## Ginger84

CrazyBird said:


> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my 16 week midwife yesterday and she was really rubbish, didnt want to answer my questions just said its too early to worry about that we can discuss it at the next appt. Also she wouldn't listen to the heartbeat, i was gutted as i was looking forward to listening to LO. I left very disapointed and cried to DH on the phone, and when he got home he said he had ordered me a doppler so we can listen to it together. Such a sweetie.
> 
> Our fav boys name at the mo is Toby Jack but i am really struggling with girls names we both like.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I felt the same about my 16 week appointment, it was also rubbish, was in there less than 20 mins and she didnt listen to the heartbeat, i thought the midwife was really nice on my 10 week appointment so dont know why she was so crap this time, maybe she was in a rush. You live kinda close to me so maybe it is around this area that they don't listen to the hb.
> My DP said he could hear the heartbeat when he put his ear to my belly, so that made me feel happierClick to expand...

Kinda glad im not the only one, it must be the area she said they often cant find it and it makes people worry unessesarily, still it would have been nice. Where abouts do you live? I've been offered Northampton, Milton Keynes or Banbury to have the baby but MW wants me to go to Northampton as thats where all the paperwork has been done. I guess i will visit later on and decide'.


----------



## MissFox

Aww Cottleston I know what you mean about the greasy hair thing!! I used to only wash it 2x a week because it's always been so dry and never had to worry about oil, now all of a sudden it's greasy! If I skip a day it's sooo grossss! 


Dana- I would but DF and I already talked about it and we want to wait until the 20 week appointment. It's on November 17th so it's not that far away. I know that the place I go for my midwife has packages that you can get for u/s's and I know that it's $150 but I'm not sure if they charge the same for just finding out the gender. The 20 week scan will probably go the same as my NT test appointment went though- she "couldn't" see what she needed so she had me come back a week later. HAHAH! I can only hope she loves us that much.


----------



## gertrude

so what is everyone doing tonight? I'm home alone and watching X-Factor :) Am going to go to bed to watch it too! Sheer indulgence! I also HATE halloween so am avoiding the front door!

So what about the rest of you?


----------



## DanaBump

i love the candy of halloween, LOL. all i wanna do is buy a big bag of snickers, kit kat bars and 3 musketeers


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, it's still morning here, and I'm currently eating lunch. Once I'm finished lunch, I'm going to get back to cleaning my house. I do thorough cleans once every two weeks, the weekends I don't have my kids. These cleans include more than just picking up toys, it means sweeping, and mopping my floors with bleach, scrubbing toilets and bathtubs, dishes, then scrubbing my kitchen down. I like a fresh, clean house. I use all the Greenworx stuff so no harsh chemicals.

Still to go: Bathrooms, upstairs floors, kitchen floor, put laundry away, then sit and relax on the couch and finish my Pharmacology assignment due on Monday.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Hopefully having a bonfire tonight. We took apart our old chest of drawers that was not being used as we are going to put the crib there.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've just claimed a bunch of freebie bits. Picked up my bounty pack from boots, my emmas diary mum-to-be selection from argos, signed up to a bunch of clubs for vouchers and things - sainsburys, tesco, heinz, huggies, pampers, boots... ooh, and cow & gate, because they give you a cuddly cow toy! SO CUTE :rofl:

So I'll probably spend this evening indoors chilling out now, while DF plays his xbox. I dunno, I might look for nursery stuff online.


----------



## JakesMummy

Had Gender scan earlier today - all was well, baby was VERY unco-operative at the beginning. Wouldn't open their legs!!! So we hadquite a while just watching baby in 4D. Sucking their thumb and pointing at the screen was the best bit! We got A DVD too, so we keep watching it!! Anyway, we found out we are...

:pink: !!!!


WAS NOT expecting it AT ALL!! I was so sure i was carrying a boy, so happy : ))) I even bought 3 outfits today lol!!

Yay one more for Team Pink!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awwww congrats!! Your little man's going to have a baby sister. That's so perfect!! Exactly what DF and I were originally hoping for... boy then girl!
Congratulations!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## camishantel

congrats Jakesmommy.... that is what I have wanted form the begining is a little girl.. but I will be ok with a boy it will just be a lot more expensive for me as I have tons of girls in my family for hand me downs and no boys that are young enough that their mommy's still have hand me down's


----------



## lyndsey37

Congratulations Jakes Mummy:happydance:

I cant believe i am starting to be sick and feeling sick all the time, i havent been sick up until now i hope it goes away as i have had such a pleasant and lovely pregnancy until now, but i got to keep on smiling because this baby is worth every little ache, pain and sickness :cloud9:

Is anyone else experiencing late sickness???


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on team pink JakesMummy!!!


----------



## DanaBump

who else is getting gender scans this week?


----------



## camishantel

I have been sick from day one ... I have gender scan Nov 8th so only like 8 days


----------



## CottlestonPie

DF aquired this box a while back to make little houses for our lizards... but it's quite nice so I figured I'd give myself a little project and turn it into a keepsake box.
Hopefully will have all the "Day I Was Born" type stuff in it. Newspaper, #1 single (and album??) and that sort of thing.
If it goes right!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Jakesmummy! That's great!:)


----------



## laura3103

nothing to do with pregnancy but just wanted to show you all my little girl dressed as a witch for halloween in her little photoshoot.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1142206305#!/album.php?aid=2093319&id=1142206305


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

she is absolutely adorable :cloud9:


----------



## laura3103

thank you very much (just like her mummy ha ha)


----------



## laura3103

pink just had a nose on your facebook and your lil man is adorable i love his blonde hair.x.x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks xxx hes gorgeous!! :cloud9:

we had some professional photos done last saturday and i cant wait to get them back !!


----------



## laura3103

i would love to have gerties done but its money i dont have at the moment since leaving work :(


----------



## JakesMummy

Thankyou girls!! Have to admit, and this sounds awful, but for a split-second I was wishing she said Boy then I thought to myself, what am I thinking?! Baby is healthy and happy, so I should be!! I am so over the moon about my Daughter!!! Bought a few sleepsuits tonight at Sainsburys as they were too cute to resist!! Heres a few pics of Bump @ Halloween!! I am in a Witches outfit as going to a party, and Jake wanted his face painted. 

Jake and I https://i55.tinypic.com/2woen2p.jpg
My Bump at 16 weeks https://i56.tinypic.com/ziup11.jpg


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the little girl JakesMummy, how exciting!!! Love the bump and halloween pics too!!

Laura, your little girl is adorable, love the costume pics!!

Sorry I can't remember who asked but I've been feeling pretty rough lately too. I sailed through first trimester with barely a hint of sickness and since Weds my intestines have been in knots and I felt like I was going to puke for a bit this afternoon after eating. Seems to have settled down for the evening. Not sure if I have a bug or if it's pregnancy related. I'm leaning more towards having a bug or bad reaction to something I ate.

Had ultrasound yesterday and everything went well except we didn't get a shot of the goods so now have to wait until Nov 15, not too far away though. Heartbeat was 148 and baby was kicking legs around. 

DH really wanted to get one of the gender tests so we picked one up yesterday and used this morning. It predicts girl. I can't say I'm surprised as I've had 2 dreams that little one is a girl. I don't know how accurate those things are, but it was fun to do. I've found myself calling little one Elizabeth all day today. Guess that's the girl name we've settled on, DH seems happy with it. Was my Nana's name.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00142-20101030-0906.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JakesMummy

We quite like the name, Amelia, for a girl. Not 100% but it is a possibility..we aren't telling anyone in our family until she is born as too many opinionated people. I.e) My MOTHER!


----------



## bernina

Love the name Amelia! I hear ya on the opinions, if it wasn't for the fact that Elizabeth is my Nana's name (who passed away a few years back) I wouldn't tell either. But I know with this name they can't say a word :)


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> We quite like the name, Amelia, for a girl. Not 100% but it is a possibility..we aren't telling anyone in our family until she is born as too many opinionated people. I.e) My MOTHER!

amelia is very popular over in the states. mia or mimi for short


----------



## JakesMummy

It is here, too. In fact it was another name in the Top 10..think number 8. My Jake is popular yet I only know one other!!! His middle name is Lewis which isn't popular at all. My little man has been a terror tonight..Had a late nap which meant he DID NOT want to go to bed! He eventually went off when I put his toy Scout in his cot and played lullaby music.but the screaming!! Thank goodness the clocks go back tonight..need the extra hour!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is my Intelligender test ladies...I am thinking it says boy but when I seen Berina's now I am not sure ...what do you ladies think?


----------



## camishantel

looks greento me


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Cami that is what I thought...but I thought Berina's looked green too. I guess I was expecting a more yellow for a girl. LOL


----------



## camishantel

her's looks orange silly.. are you color blind or still kindahoping for a girl :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL....mmmm maybe both!! Tj is color blind so maybe he is rubbing off on me. And yeah maybe still have some girl thoughts.


----------



## camishantel

I am getting off here.. you can text me if ya want I just want to go lay down


----------



## DanaBump

i see boy reeds. sorry and yay all at the same time, lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eeek 18 weeks and a sweet potato!!! 
Where has the last 6 weeks gone?!


----------



## gertrude

I think they added onto mine because the last 2 weeks seem to have taken about 3 months to pass

I'm bored


----------



## CrazyBird

Ginger84 said:


> CrazyBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my 16 week midwife yesterday and she was really rubbish, didnt want to answer my questions just said its too early to worry about that we can discuss it at the next appt. Also she wouldn't listen to the heartbeat, i was gutted as i was looking forward to listening to LO. I left very disapointed and cried to DH on the phone, and when he got home he said he had ordered me a doppler so we can listen to it together. Such a sweetie.
> 
> Our fav boys name at the mo is Toby Jack but i am really struggling with girls names we both like.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I felt the same about my 16 week appointment, it was also rubbish, was in there less than 20 mins and she didnt listen to the heartbeat, i thought the midwife was really nice on my 10 week appointment so dont know why she was so crap this time, maybe she was in a rush. You live kinda close to me so maybe it is around this area that they don't listen to the hb.
> My DP said he could hear the heartbeat when he put his ear to my belly, so that made me feel happierClick to expand...
> 
> Kinda glad im not the only one, it must be the area she said they often cant find it and it makes people worry unessesarily, still it would have been nice. Where abouts do you live? I've been offered Northampton, Milton Keynes or Banbury to have the baby but MW wants me to go to Northampton as thats where all the paperwork has been done. I guess i will visit later on and decide'.Click to expand...

I'm in warwickshire, about 35 minute drive from northampton, my friend lived in towcester. 
It is rubbish that they dont listen to the heartbeat, we're not the only ones though. Will be nice to hear it next time


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sweet potato! Its hard to imagine I have a person the size of a sweet potato in my tummy.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I know its mad isn't it? It was the info about them being 10 inches from head to toe that I found unbelievable!

I think when its the size of a watermelon I may remove that ticker!


----------



## DanaBump

my MIL is absolutely infuriating! she keeps saying she wants to see us not just grandkids which it "seemed" like was the case until this weekend when again, i was proved to be a fool. she's again in town for the weekend spending time with both bil's family's for halloween, fully knowing my step son is at his mom's and i had to find out on fb that she's in town. something tells me if zack was here, she'd been calling already on friday asking for us to come over for dinners and whatever. 
i used to not care, then i let her in and BAMN right back to being the fool. 

WHATEVER! i'm more pissed for dh than myself when your own mom wants to see and cares about your kid more than you. we were going to make some time for them on thanksgiving and now? i just feel like not seeing them at all.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Happy Halloween Girls 

here s a pic of alex in his outfit :cloud9:

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/IMG_7700.jpg


----------



## UkCath

Pinksnowball that's a fab picture !


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Has anyone else been SUPER tired lately?? 

Omg i feel like I can't get my head off the pillow in the morning, and at the grocery store I felt light headed, and now my eyes are closing again!! DH said that we got 9 hours of sleep last night, so what gives???


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PS: what a great picture Pinksnowball! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My exhaustion is back too. I slept from midnight to 8:00am today and 3 hours later was ready for a nap. I'm ready for another one but my kitten won't shut up, I have a massive migraine and the ex hubby's picking me up in 20 minutes.


----------



## gertrude

another one here for the total exhaustion - I'm not tired as such, I'm utterly exhausted. I'm in bed again already :(

I've also gone off eating again :( tea tonight has been fruit and a yoghurt. I can't face cooking and the idea of eating anything is just meh :( 

and I really REALLY miss my OH atm. It's only been a week but I am much more lonely than I thought I would be. I normally love being on my own but this time I miss him. Don't tell him that though eh :haha: that's just between us :D


----------



## CrazyBird

How exciting jakesmummy, will be lovely to have one of each :)

Your little boy is adorable pink, love his costume.

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## caro103

congrats jakesmummy! how exciting one of each!

pinksnowball, can;t believe how cute Alex looks! bless him!

afm had an eventful weekend which resulted in a trip to a&e last night but they wouldn't xray cos of bubba, was advised to wait a wk and if still bad have xray, never mind foot might be broken!!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya ladies, just wanted to pop in since i was going to be an April mummy (thought to be a chemical pregnancy) and say i hope you're all doing well and beanies are well! As you can see i'm now a due to be July mummy so extremely happy and things are going well!! :D :D :D xxxxx


----------



## caro103

aww congrats sunshine, glad your back in the pregnancy pages :D xx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Thank-you :D

Very glad to see lots of lovely pics :D xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats sunshine!

i was origionally a march mummy but mc and ended up getting preg straight after to become an april mummy again!


----------



## bernina

Congrats sunshine!!! A very happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!!

Caro, sorry about the foot, hope it feels better soon.

Pinksnowball, Alex looks adorable!!!


----------



## DanaBump

same for me! i originally a feb lovebug, mmc and now i'm april. so nice how that happens so quick :)


----------



## chocojen

caro sorry you are in pain, it can be so dangerous xraying in this early stage.

jakes mummy delighted for you on your girl congrats

every one else hello and happy halloween

AFM been working all weekend am shattered now it was sooooooooooo busy today and pts relatives kept shouting at me for the long waiting time to see a doctor even though i kept going out into the waiting room to explain the reason for delay (lots of patients, 3 critical patients in the resus room etc...) Got so fed up with it am proper grumpy now!


----------



## chocojen

ps am an orange!!

pps sorry normally love my job just dont think i deserve to be shouted at


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh sunshine - Congratulations!! Good to see you again..hope you have a happy and healthey 9 months ahead!!


----------



## JakesMummy

I went to a little Halloween thing my sister did today, and ended up taking 3 kids including my little one, trick or treating. Was Jakes first time and he was SO funny! At first he wasn;t interesed but soon realised that if you knock on someones door, you get sweets! Needless to say, he had his arm out before people even answered!! So cute - although naughty mummy will prob end up eating them!! 

I had a missed miscarriage way back in April and would have been due in 11 days so it is getting a bit emotional here! However, I feel blessed that we are carrying a healthy little girl, and know that we were just unfortunate. Great to see many of you conceived soon after. x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Congrats Sunshine!!! Great to see you back with a beanie so soon!! :) Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> I went to a little Halloween thing my sister did today, and ended up taking 3 kids including my little one, trick or treating. Was Jakes first time and he was SO funny! At first he wasn;t interesed but soon realised that if you knock on someones door, you get sweets! Needless to say, he had his arm out before people even answered!! So cute - although naughty mummy will prob end up eating them!!
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage way back in April and would have been due in 11 days so it is getting a bit emotional here! However, I feel blessed that we are carrying a healthy little girl, and know that we were just unfortunate. Great to see many of you conceived soon after. x

i think feb will be hard in this house too but it wasn't ment to be. try to focus on the beautiful little girl inside you.

my step son doesn't get to go trick or treating. he spends it with his mom's mom and she doesn't belive in trick or treating (that family is batty), they believe it to be a devils holiday. thinking about saying something about him staying here for the holiday, but prob won't bring it up until he's realizing and/or upset he's missing out. in the mean time, i'm missing out on the candy :cry:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I know i've throwing a lot of things out there.... 

but anyone else have shortness of breath?? I feel like my lungs aren't taking in as much oxygen as I want them to. So it's like i'm constantly having to take deep breaths instead of breathing normally. It's annoying. Anyone else having that??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

18 weeks already wow where has the time gone!! Roll on Xmas 

I'm going to the hospital today gonna see if I can get another scan


----------



## gertrude

well it seems I might have got myself a free cot, and a whole load of stuff, from some friends :) AND I weighed myself this morning and I've only put on about 7/8lbs and about 5lbs was in the first 8 weeks :D

Maybe I'm not stuffing myself as much as I feared!

MW appointment on Wednesday and it can't come fast enough, at least when that has happened it's only 3w2d until my 20w scan and I can't wait. I hope she'll listen for the heartbeat but reading on here suggests she won't which is rubbish!

Hope everyone is OK today x


----------



## chocojen

she might gertrude, mine did! I was only 14 weeks at the time. Why dont you ask her to? 

I am very tired today struggling to get motivated to do anything!


----------



## cola pops

:cloud9: Just been to see my midwife, heard a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: Seemed so long since 12 week scan I was starting to worry I had imagined it all. Hope everyone is ok. Congratulations to all of you who know the sex of your babies. I have to wait another 3 weeks, but am definatly gonna find out, if it's a girl we have all the clothes and stuff already, if it's a boy, he will either have to get used to pink or I will ebay Holly's stuff and buy blue.
Starting to get really excited now, got to get a new pram this time, am thinking of leaving it till after christmas and maybe there will be some sales on?? Do they ever have pram sales? Anyway will stop rambling on, hope you are all feeling ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## chocojen

congratulations on hearing the hearbeat cola pops its incredible isnt it!


----------



## bernina

Morning/afternoon everyone.

Anyone else feeling kind of crampy and having intestinal issues? I just have this general icky feeling in my abdomen, backache and lots of pressure feelings on my uterus. Keep feeling like I have to go but not much comes out, won't say I'm constipated as I go at least once per day.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

been for scan, baby fine - measuring slightly big

had legs crossed so couldnt find out the flavour

heres a pic (facing forwards with legs crossed)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/jt-1.png


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the daily injections im on arnt nice !!


----------



## bernina

Great picture Pinksnowball!!!

What injections are you on?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im on tinzaparin injections xx


----------



## stephwiggy

pink snwball... is that the blood thinner one?? i am going to be starting them soon


----------



## CottlestonPie

bernina said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone.
> 
> Anyone else feeling kind of crampy and having intestinal issues? I just have this general icky feeling in my abdomen, backache and lots of pressure feelings on my uterus. Keep feeling like I have to go but not much comes out, won't say I'm constipated as I go at least once per day.

Woke up last night with such bad pain in my abdomen that I physically couldn't move my waist/abdomen... I think it was just intestinal as I had a lot of gas and went to the toilet and seemed a little better but gassy pains have been getting worse lately 


Apologies in advance ladies, gonna be a massive rant later i think. Hiding in work toilets at the moment. Why should I bother coming out? I bend over backwards for them and they do NOTHING for me. Not even a thanks. Not even a kittle bit if help when I need it most. Been a crying wreck hiding here for 20 mins now and don't wanna come out.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So sorry Cottleston.... no need for apologies. That is what we are here for. Support! :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

stephwiggy said:


> pink snwball... is that the blood thinner one?? i am going to be starting them soon

yeah x

im off work for a few weeks so with my bmi and family history of dvt plus the lipedema and lymphedema in my legs they thought best to start them

i dont know if once i am back to work they will stopped ?

i know i will be on them after i have the baby as i was with alex


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i need help!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/451193-argh-cant-decide.html


----------



## bernina

Sorry folks at work are so awful CottlestonPie. You would think they would go out of their way to give you support during this time, but obviously are continuing to take advantage of you. Sorry you're also suffering with the abdominal pain, it is so uncomfortable. Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I may have made this up.... I know it's FRICKIN early, but I swear I just felt a little vibration/wiggle in my low abdomen, and it didn't coincide with any intestinal stuff. 
I think it MAY have been little monster. :cloud9: Trying to keep my cool!! I want to scream in excitement. But I know it's more then likely not what I thought. 

Though I do believe it may have also been a trick of my senses!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Believe it Casey,

I've been feeling so much movement it's unreal! Some poeple do feel movement quite early on, especially when you've got a full bladder :)

x


----------



## caro103

aww thats exciting casey! you never know. I def first felt bubs early last wk but think i felt before that so you could well have done! :D

well managed to get an xray today, though they covered me totally in lead, :haha: to protect bubs. Turns out def not broken which is good but prob torn ligaments :(, might be 3-4 weeks before i can drive :wacko:, not so good when I work in the community :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Yea, this might be some of those "are they really there" movements. I'm waiting for the definite one though. But it's nice to dream :D


----------



## chocojen

Evening,
So I finally got myself going today and had a lovely walk along the quay, I love the smell of the saltwater over the mud! It was great too as the leaves are all changing colour and the sun was shining!

I am soooooooooo tired this evening though and I have another 2 14 hour shifts the next 2 days, I am gonna need lots of sleep tonight!

On a positive note I have not taken my anti sickness for a couple of days and not vomitted either! 

Caro very pleased that there is no fracture get well soon x


----------



## laura3103

oh caro i did that when i was younger it was sooo painful they say it can be more pain than an actual break keep it rested and up. (easier said then done)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> Evening,
> So I finally got myself going today and had a lovely walk along the quay, I love the smell of the saltwater over the mud! It was great too as the leaves are all changing colour and the sun was shining!

You make me want to live in UK soooo bad! :flower: Maybe one day!


----------



## DanaBump

just got back from drs, no weight gain yet! 
finally decided not to have the colp as dr sd even if they did find something, we can't do anything anyway. would do nothing but panic the drs and me so no way. i'm stressed enough as is. also, since the u/s was so clear that nothing wrong as far as d/s, decided against the blood tests for downs and spinal abifida or whatever. 
babes hb is at 153, must've been sleepin cuz s/he never sits still for the doppler. hates the thing, always kicks and punches it at home LOL. 
3 more days! i sure home s/he doesn't have it's legs crossed or anything as i would be crushed to have to wait to come back. i heard OJ helps get them movin so looks like i'll be drinking a glass on the way. thursday night can't come soon enough!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Dana...The lady at the ultrasound place suggested i drink some OJ before coming in so i guess it works!! I cant wait till my scan on the 9th...Still seems like forever away!!!!!!!!! lol :) Dr appt is tomorrow though so maybe i get to hear the HB!


----------



## DanaBump

i believe it! thursday feels like eons away, can't imagine having to wait til next tuesday


----------



## camishantel

I am eating a snickers and drinking something sweet like OJ or Juice before going in on monday.... as well as the 2 8oz glasses of water they told me I have to drink and not pee... ahhhhhhhhhh my bladder will burst


----------



## Tasha360

hi everyone, im back from my hols. It was nice but stressfull with 4 kids, i think i need another one now lol. Had a quick flick through the posts, will have a proper read when i get chance.
Congrats on team pink jakesmummy!!
Brandi ill put you down for team yellow. if anyone else if defo not finding out let me know and ill put you down too.

Alex and gertie look sooooo cute in their halloween costumes, Jaimee was a pumpkin.

If ive missed any due date updates or gender changes let me know

xx


----------



## camishantel

welcome back Tasha


----------



## laura3103

welcome back tasha and thank you.x

i've got a poorly little girl today she was sick everywhere last night (she never even ate her sweets from trick or treating) and as slept most the day fxd she isnt sick tonight as she scared me last night she was sick in her sleep and choking on it i have never moved so quick in my life.

so it looks like the doctors in the morning if she is no better i bet they are sick of seeing me now lol


----------



## camishantel

awww laura hope she feels better and I bet that was scary :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

:holly: sorry just thought this smiley was really funny


----------



## bernina

OMG cami that smiley is great and exactly how my boobs are feeling these days!!!


----------



## camishantel

:rofl: that's kinda what I thought...


----------



## DanaBump

haha! that ones up there with this one :grr: for me LOL


----------



## bernina

This is one of my personal favorites, mostly because I can't find any real use for it.
:flasher:

Welcome back Tasha!!

I think I'm feeling baby moves. I'm still not positive but feel little pops an inch or two above my hairline which would be right about where baby is. Could also be gas because I've had my fair share of that too. Seems to happen mostly when I'm sitting on the couch or relaxing in bed. Can't wait until it's more defined. 

So happy tomorrow is a holiday for us (Election Day!). Silly day to have off work as polls are open early and late, but I'm not complaining!! Almost makes up for the month of mud slinging campaign adds we've had to suffer through. Almost. Hmm...perhaps the :flasher: could be used when talking about politicians....


----------



## laura3103

thanks cami shes fast asleep now so having an hour to myself.

ok i finally feel like a lady again instead of an hairy ape finally shaved my legs its only took me 14 weeks lol so you can imagine the state of them my excuse was its just too cold.

going to pluck my eyebrows because they are getting really bad as well with being pregnant and looking after gertie i just dont have time to do girly stuff cause she normally as to come in the shower with me so its in and out before she gets cold.

ok sorry for my little rant 

thought i would share my 16 week bump/chub with you girls now dont laugh at my road map lol


----------



## bernina

Adorable bump laura! Hope Gertie feels better soon :)

I have found my Schick Intuition razor invaluable while pregnant, no need to lather up to shave, just use the razor in the shower, so easy.

In case they don't have them in the UK this is what I'm talking about. LOVE IT!!!
 



Attached Files:







schick_intuition.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laura3103

thanks bernia 

yeah we have them over here they are called venus here i think but i have to be careful with soap because i get really bad dry skin so normally only use baby soap so not sure it will be any good.

when i get bigger i will just use hair remover as you just slap it on and then shower it off lol lazy or what.


----------



## bernina

My skin is also super sensitive and dry, I use JASON natural body wash and that helps. I use the aloe sensitive skin razors and so far they don't seem to do any damage to my skin. I always put on a few drops of Jojoba oil while my skin is still wet in the shower so that helps too.

Can't go wrong with the hair remover, doesn't get much simpler than that. I can't use it though, it irritates my skin to no end. I remember using in my teenage days though and it was great!

Funny what sets our skin off!!


----------



## laura3103

yeah i know we can only use one washing detergant cause my dad is super sensitive as well its nightmare. 

i use nair hair remover not sure if you can get it over there but its really good for sensitive skin and smells ok to.

since i have been pregnant i cant wear purfume but i was the same with gertie so i'm saving money there lol


----------



## bernina

Nair is the brand I grew up with, I remember when I was a teenager the original pink nair smelled horrible, like burning hair. Then I tried it about 5 years ago, the sensitive stuff and it smelled fine, so they must have changed the formula and made it much better. For me it seems to get into my pores and irritates them because I get what looks like razor bump/burn which I hardly ever get from an actual razor, go figure!


----------



## laura3103

i love the smell lol. 

but i have left it too long sometime and burnt myself omg how painful that was but i learnt from it ha ha.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Nair is the brand I grew up with, I remember when I was a teenager the original pink nair smelled horrible, like burning hair. Then I tried it about 5 years ago, the sensitive stuff and it smelled fine, so they must have changed the formula and made it much better. For me it seems to get into my pores and irritates them because I get what looks like razor bump/burn which I hardly ever get from an actual razor, go figure!

OMG! I remember that smell.... never tried it again. It also gave me what looked like razor bumps. Though, it also gave me a rash, like a chemical burn or something. Thus why i've never used it again.


----------



## bernina

I just remember with the original stuff it would stay on your skin forever, no matter how much you washed it off!!


----------



## cola pops

Does anyone know if it's safe to dye hair in second tri? I always dye mine red, but haven't dared to while i've been pregnant so now its pinky orange.:haha:
Welcome back Tasha, pleaed you had a nice time x
Love the smiley cami x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

cola pops,
I've been dyeing mine all the way through pregnancy, but I have stayed off the bleach/ ammonia! I'm sure it would be fine now, but to be aware that ur skin will prob be more sensitive than usual :)

x


----------



## caro103

Laura, hope gertie is better soon!

18 weeks today :D, finally thinking about doing a fb announcement! it'll cheer me up while my foot is so sore :D but need to check DH is ok about me doing that 1st!


----------



## smeej

Hi Ladies,

I have my 16wk midwife apt at 3pm, so I'm really hoping we get to hear a heartbeat! 

I think i mentioned a while ago, but because I have a specific anti-body, there is a risk that bean can develop complete heart block :nope: - therfore i will have to be monitored more frequently.

So, On thursday I have a full Fetal Cardiac scan of bean's heart to check everything is developing and working properly. 

It's such worrying times - I just hope and pray all will be well, so lots of FXD would be appreciated :)

xxxxxxx


----------



## loopy82

Good luck Smeej, fx that everything goes well, sure it will.

Think I may be feeling baby now! Feels a bit like gas but is in completely the wrong place to be that, am very excited :happydance:. Am hearing the heartbeat on the doppler really clearly now, it's hypnotizing.

Congratulations to all those who have found out whether they are team :blue: or :pink:. I admire the willpower of those sticking to :yellow:, we will definitely be finding out if we can!


----------



## kierley

cola pops said:


> Does anyone know if it's safe to dye hair in second tri? I always dye mine red, but haven't dared to while i've been pregnant so now its pinky orange.:haha:
> Welcome back Tasha, pleaed you had a nice time x
> Love the smiley cami x

Hi I also have red hair and didnt dye it in the first trimester but Ive used the no amonia products only draw back is they are semi permanent and wash out after 20 washes. They still improve the colour though but like most reds they do run a little when whashing


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, i've just caved and bought an Angelsound Doppler. :shhh::coolio:

I have to somehow explain to DH that the baby made me do it! I've been spending quite the pretty penny this month on baby/pregnancy stuff! 

Bought two books on pregnancy/labor. Bought maternity clothes!! and now the Doppler!! He's gonna freak A LITTLE bit, but i'm sure it'll all melt away when he hears the baby's heartbeat CLEARLY!! :D Maybe I won't tell him until Thursday! :thumbup:

We also have christmas this month with my family, so we had to buy presents too. :dohh: We will be broke soon, but that's okay. It's all for the best!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Just a little update..I had my check up this morning and doctor said everything was great! We got to hear the HB and it was amazing..He said it was about 150bpm!! We also scheduled our next ultrasound for Nov. 18th but we are getting the private one done next Tuesday! I was also excited that i haven't gained but 1/2lb....with all the bad stuff ive been eating i was sure it was more..lol :)


----------



## finallyprego

Hi ladies,

Just catching up I love all the names you all have. Me and DH picked names from like month 1 LOL.. So our choices for a girl are: Nevaeh Makayla(or serenity) and for a boy it is: Kayden LaShawn. 

I also did the Intellgender test and it came back green for a Boy. Dh says he thinks they are a joke because its a 50/50 chance, so we will see! We both are praing for a lilttle girl. 

I have my 2nd Dr. visit on the 9th of Nov and I have my first Scan on the 20th of Nov to hopefully see if we are having a BOY or GIRL!!!

Hope all is well with everyone dont work to hard this week and eat healthy and keep happy!


----------



## finallyprego

Emmy;smommy thats great I have gained 8 lbs so far and for the most part I eat very healthy. At my last apt my Pnut's HB was 162 and for the weight i gained my dr said i must be all baby because was very pleased with the size of baby and me. :thumbup:

We have our private US on 20 Nov. My 20 wk scan for my regular dr won't be until the first week of Dec, but I am so impatient I want to know before 20 weeks LOL. 

Pray you are having what u are hoping for keep us posted


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

finallyprego said:


> Emmy;smommy thats great I have gained 8 lbs so far and for the most part I eat very healthy. At my last apt my Pnut's HB was 162 and for the weight i gained my dr said i must be all baby because was very pleased with the size of baby and me. :thumbup:
> 
> We have our private US on 20 Nov. My 20 wk scan for my regular dr won't be until the first week of Dec, but I am so impatient I want to know before 20 weeks LOL.
> 
> Pray you are having what u are hoping for keep us posted

Thank you! I only gained 1/2lb since my last visit a month ago..lol All together since my very first visit i have gained 4 1/2lbs lol I do eat healthy for the most part but this past month we went out to eat with family more than normal..lol :) 

Me and DH are kind of hoping for a boy, but wouldn't mind another little princess! I will update as soon as i know and even post some pics since im suppose to be getting a CD with them on it!!


----------



## SazzleR

Tasha360 said:


> Brandi ill put you down for team yellow. if anyone else if defo not finding out let me know and ill put you down too.

We are def staying team yellow, Tasha so please could you put me down for that if you get a chance? Thanks! I'm absolutely determined to stick it out until the moment bubs is placed on my chest! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm not sure if i've gained or what. I'm sure I have, but the last time I got weighted was On the 11th of Oct, and before that was March sometime.... so its really hard to tell if I had gained wait from pregnancy or if I had gained weight all by myself. :blush:


----------



## caro103

I'm still down on what I weighed when I got pregnant, got to be some blessing from ms eh!? :haha:

I'm sure I'll catch up soon, especially with being stuck indoors now with a sprained ankle and only chocolate to keep me company :blush:


----------



## cola pops

Thanks 2ndtimeAbz and Keirley, you have stopped me looking like an under ripe satsuma for the duration of this pregnancy, lol. 
Good luck Smeej, have fxd for you, but am sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## smeej

Well, after a few worrying moments, my midwife located the heartbeat! 

I'm hoping that is a really good sign for the Cardiac scan Thursday!

xx


----------



## caro103

fx'ed smeej for thurs :hugs:

ooh just made my fb announcement finally :D just gotta wait and see the reaction now!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for FB announcement! I am of to check it out and comment


----------



## caro103

Thanks Sandi, everyone I see regularly knows now so not all that many shocked reactions! lovely to let the world know my baby is coming though :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

I recorded bubs on the Doppler tonight... It sounds soooo much clearer and stronger than last week! Either there's been a growth spurt or s/he's always been hiding until now. :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> I recorded bubs on the Doppler tonight... It sounds soooo much clearer and stronger than last week! Either there's been a growth spurt or s/he's always been hiding until now. :D

Could be a mix of both!! :) Baby does probably grow a lot every week at this point. :)


----------



## finallyprego

ok ladies thought i would post a pic of my bump at 15 wks. I think i look fat and not prego. what u ladies think?? 


https://i55.tinypic.com/2iqhibk.jpg



https://i51.tinypic.com/jpynls.jpg


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Cant really tell from a front angle. Looks like you have a little baby bump though :) So yey!!!


----------



## bernina

Looks like the start of a great bump going on there, as the weeks go by it will get firmer and more defined for sure.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had my dr appt today ladies. All went well. I have gained 1lb! LOL Babies hr was 149 and I get a gender scan on Nov 30...so so far away! Here is my 16 week bump pic


----------



## bernina

Great bump pic reedsgirl, love the tattoo!! Glad the appt went well.

So far I've gained 9 lbs based on my pre pregnancy weight, I guess that's about average but sounds kind of high compared to others. Dr doesn't seem concerned but his scale is also all over the place as I keep my shoes and clothes on which are different at each appt. 

Had the best time at Destination Maternity today! Got 2 sweaters, a few tops and 2 pairs of jeans that were only $36/ea! I am in love with the Pea in the Pod clothing which unfortunately is quite the bank breaker. Good thing for sales and an understanding husband :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Berina I have a tat on each side so it will be interesting to see what they look like by the end as I didn't have them when I was pregnant before. The tat is actually a mermaid sitting on a hook and goes up to right below my breast..I love it its one of my faves. 

I think 9 lbs is great...my dr actually asked me if I was eating LOL. I told yes but ms is still kicking my butt. He said I should be averagin 3lbs a month. I thinkyour right on track


----------



## finallyprego

Hey reedsgirl ur bump is too adorable i will be glad when i look more prego than fat I have gained 9 lbs also but dr said must be all baby because i look good and weight going good. I go on 20th to see what my little pnut is!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AAWWW you will know before me and I am 2 weeks ahead of you! LOL I am so jealous! haha


----------



## JakesMummy

I put on quite a bit of weight with Jake..by delivery i had gained 3 stone. I lost most of it, and now with this pregnancy I am mostly bump. Old wives tales mention something about if you are carrying a boy, weight goes on all round i.e bum, hips, thighs etc whereas with a girl, the bump tends to be like a beachball and no weight on hips,, bum etc. So far this has rung true for me, but I am not even halfway yet!! Lol Jake was a quiet baby in utero but is mad as a hare now, and this one is CRAZY in utero..the kicks are extreme and she likes my bladder in the morning..Uncomfortable! Has anyone felt their bump , lying down, in the morning with a fulll bladder? Wow, I really could define where my uterus is up to and the side baby was on..felt a bit weird actually - like she squirmed and it felt like a wave then I got a good morning punch to my bladder.!


----------



## finallyprego

reedsgirl1138 said:


> AAWWW you will know before me and I am 2 weeks ahead of you! LOL I am so jealous! haha


i am going to get a private US done then like dec 2 I will get it done at my DR apt. I am to impatent to wait that long!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

JakesMummy said:


> I put on quite a bit of weight with Jake..by delivery i had gained 3 stone. I lost most of it, and now with this pregnancy I am mostly bump. Old wives tales mention something about if you are carrying a boy, weight goes on all round i.e bum, hips, thighs etc whereas with a girl, the bump tends to be like a beachball and no weight on hips,, bum etc. So far this has rung true for me, but I am not even halfway yet!! Lol Jake was a quiet baby in utero but is mad as a hare now, and this one is CRAZY in utero..the kicks are extreme and she likes my bladder in the morning..Uncomfortable! Has anyone felt their bump , lying down, in the morning with a fulll bladder? Wow, I really could define where my uterus is up to and the side baby was on..felt a bit weird actually - like she squirmed and it felt like a wave then I got a good morning punch to my bladder.!

Now see I had always heard the opposite...boys all the weight went into the front and girls were all over. With my girls I was all over and with my son you couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind. LOL. I think all old wives tales just depend on each family. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

finallyprego said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> AAWWW you will know before me and I am 2 weeks ahead of you! LOL I am so jealous! haha
> 
> 
> i am going to get a private US done then like dec 2 I will get it done at my DR apt. I am to impatent to wait that long!!!Click to expand...

We talked about a private scan but all the places here you have to have your dr permission and they really don't like to do it til 20 weeks anyway so it would only be a week sooner so I might as well wait...and besides I did want to be team yellow to begin with but my dh wouldn't agree. LOL


----------



## finallyprego

reedsgirl1138 said:


> JakesMummy said:
> 
> 
> I put on quite a bit of weight with Jake..by delivery i had gained 3 stone. I lost most of it, and now with this pregnancy I am mostly bump. Old wives tales mention something about if you are carrying a boy, weight goes on all round i.e bum, hips, thighs etc whereas with a girl, the bump tends to be like a beachball and no weight on hips,, bum etc. So far this has rung true for me, but I am not even halfway yet!! Lol Jake was a quiet baby in utero but is mad as a hare now, and this one is CRAZY in utero..the kicks are extreme and she likes my bladder in the morning..Uncomfortable! Has anyone felt their bump , lying down, in the morning with a fulll bladder? Wow, I really could define where my uterus is up to and the side baby was on..felt a bit weird actually - like she squirmed and it felt like a wave then I got a good morning punch to my bladder.!
> 
> Now see I had always heard the opposite...boys all the weight went into the front and girls were all over. With my girls I was all over and with my son you couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind. LOL. I think all old wives tales just depend on each family. LOLClick to expand...



i have to agree Reedsgirl I htink every woman is diff. the way she carries her bump i think depends alot on her build and weight before pregnancy. I stay guessing all day long but only way to truly know is the US and delievery LOL:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 15 weeks Finallypreggo!!


----------



## camishantel

bad day.... keep me in your thoughts girls... the baby is fine I am just on a emotional roller coaster and am coming to terms with the fact I am going to be a single mom all I am going to say right now is I finally have the proof he was cheating with the girl I suspected and yes it was his baby she was carrying that she no longer is (was due dec 21) and now there is a possible second girl... so needless to say I am done.. just kinda hurt right now but I know what is best for me.. now to get my heart caught up to my brain


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I am sending up lots of prayers for you. xxx


----------



## finallyprego

camishantel said:


> bad day.... keep me in your thoughts girls... the baby is fine I am just on a emotional roller coaster and am coming to terms with the fact I am going to be a single mom all I am going to say right now is I finally have the proof he was cheating with the girl I suspected and yes it was his baby she was carrying that she no longer is (was due dec 21) and now there is a possible second girl... so needless to say I am done.. just kinda hurt right now but I know what is best for me.. now to get my heart caught up to my brain




I am sorry Camishantel. Only you know what is best but before you make a decision out of haste have a heart felt talk with God he knows where your heart and mind is and knows the outcome just waiting on you to ask for guidance. But you and ur little bundle of joy are in my prayers. Keep your strength up for your baby


----------



## bernina

Aww cami, I'm thinking of you honey and sending positive thoughts and vibes your way (and some prayers too). At least you know and don't have to keep playing the guessing game.


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh my, Cami - I am so sorry .. sending hugs your way.


Reeds - very true! The same applies to the heartrate theory - It is fun guessing but in reality, the sperm decide Lol!


----------



## camishantel

thank you ladies and I promise my decision won't be in haste... I have been feeling some of this for awhile and have been praying on it and I know what I have to do... it's not going to be easy no matter what decision but I am strong and will be ok... right now I am trying to force myself to eat for bubs as I am really just not hungry


----------



## laura3103

:hugs: cami do what is best for you and LO being a single parent is not easy but its a wonderful challenge and so rewarding.x.x


----------



## Tasha360

big hugs cami xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

In regards to how you're carrying, I carried all my weight up front with both my boy and my girl. You couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind with either of them.

Cami, I'm so sorry for what you're going through. If you need someone to vent on, or a shoulder, I'm here. I just started going through the single mother thing as well. It's hard, and it's been only a month, but as the month has gone on, I start to feel a little better. There are those relapses, but it does start to get a little easier.

Ladies, I apologize for not being on here as often as I would like to. My expanding belly has me extremely uncomfortable sleeping on my couch at night, so while I'm going to bed at 10pm (unless there's a hockey game on), I'm not getting comfortable enough to sleep until 3am. And then there's the issue of school and the massive amounts of huge assignments that I procrastinate on. I was given an assignment for Pharmacology (the study of a drug's interaction, so to speak) and I didn't start it until the Friday before it was due, and finished it the morning it was due. It was worth 50% of my final grade. Got my mark back last night...100% and the instructor is keeping it as an example for future classes. This is the second assignment of mine that she has kept. Next, I have incident reports to write, an assignment on how to use birth control properly to prevent pregnancy (how ironic, eh? It's myself and the other pregnant girl in my class putting it together), I have an exam tomorrow...it's just crazy.

Oh, and YAY!! Yesterday, for the first time, I felt very gentle but very distinctive punches and kicks, rather than the little swimming and somersaults I've been feeling for a few weeks. They were very gentle, but definitely punches and kicks!

Hurray for a Navel Orange today! 15 weeks down, only 25 to go!


----------



## caro103

Cami :hugs: hun, sounds like your making a well thought out decision

Brandi, congrats on the kicks :D

afm oh my...ms seems to be back with a vengence this morning :(


----------



## smeej

sorry to hear that Cami - it will be hard - but in the long run, so much better for little one to be brought up in a loving environment even with just one parent, than an unhappy and insecure environment with 2 :(

xxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

so sick this morning.. probably ms and emotions errrrrrrrrr


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sorry about all that emotional stress Cami... :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

im eventually feeling movements yay, think i totally missed the flutters stage this time just getting very gentle jabs xx


----------



## bernina

Very cool Tasha. I'm still just getting flutters and tickles and pops, I want to feel a proper jab! :)


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> im eventually feeling movements yay, think i totally missed the flutters stage this time just getting very gentle jabs xx

I must be the only one hardly showing no real bump here it's hiding lol, I can tell laying down getting the odd jab, nothing major though.
Are you coming yo the party on Saturday at the gig mill xx


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> im eventually feeling movements yay, think i totally missed the flutters stage this time just getting very gentle jabs xx
> 
> I must be the only one hardly showing no real bump here it's hiding lol, I can tell laying down getting the odd jab, nothing major though.
> Are you coming yo the party on Saturday at the gig mill xxClick to expand...

lol u can have mine if ya want its really uncomfortable already. Didnt know there was a party havent seen stus mom for a few weeks so got no goss lol xx


----------



## MissFox

Cami I am so sorry for what you are going through. It must be such a hard decision and I know you'll do what's right for not only you, but your baby. I"m thinking of you. 
:hugs:
SO the last 4 or 5 days baby is moving all the time! Casey- I started frrling little flutters and having the "is that the baby" thoughts around 14 weeks- now it's so much more and I know it was the baby.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Cami I am so sorry for what you are going through. It must be such a hard decision and I know you'll do what's right for not only you, but your baby. I"m thinking of you.
> :hugs:
> SO the last 4 or 5 days baby is moving all the time! Casey- I started frrling little flutters and having the "is that the baby" thoughts around 14 weeks- now it's so much more and I know it was the baby.

That is very hopeful!! I can't wait to hopefully feel so "definite" baby movements!! :happydance:


----------



## gertrude

awww heard baby's heartbeat this afternoon at my 16w MW check up :)

it's so CUTE!


----------



## bernina

Yea gertrude, best feeling in the world!


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> im eventually feeling movements yay, think i totally missed the flutters stage this time just getting very gentle jabs xx
> 
> I must be the only one hardly showing no real bump here it's hiding lol, I can tell laying down getting the odd jab, nothing major though.
> Are you coming yo the party on Saturday at the gig mill xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol u can have mine if ya want its really uncomfortable already. Didnt know there was a party havent seen stus mom for a few weeks so got no goss lol xxClick to expand...

It's on donnas status, caroles 60th everyones invited.

For those who are confused tash and I's oh's have the same auntie lol, small world x


----------



## laura3103

evening ladies.x

cami hope your feeling a little better :hugs:

well phone to book my 16 week app and got told the earliest i can be seen is 17th so i will be 18 weeks then so no excuses about listening to babies heartbeat.

going to phone about my gender scan at 6pm hopefully they can fit me in sat i'm getting all excited now after seeing gemie pic.
i've also decided that its going to be just me and gertie going there so she can see lil bean on the screen and she can feel more involved.x 

oh and gertie as started sayin tar when you give her something its so cute.


----------



## loopy82

Just had my 16 week appointment and she listened to the heartbeat without me asking, found as soon as the probe touched my belly too! She then said that she had found the heart rate accurate in telling the sex of the baby but hadn't bothered to look to see what it was :dohh:.

Was going to post a pic of my 16 week bump but it's still so small I decided not to bother!


----------



## DanaBump

has decided that tomorrow night simply is not going to get here. 

sick at home again today however this was real sick, not baby sick. to pass the time i'm watching 'baby story' and 'bringing home baby'. i so can't wait!


----------



## laura3103

i've just booked my gender scan its on monday cant wait now!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Just got the book I bought in the Mail: "From the Hips"

So far it's fantastic! :D I love the humor!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I was just laying down resting and I'm pretty sure i felt some little jabs!!!!!! :) So exciting...makes me look forward to Tuesday even more!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> im eventually feeling movements yay, think i totally missed the flutters stage this time just getting very gentle jabs xx
> 
> I must be the only one hardly showing no real bump here it's hiding lol, I can tell laying down getting the odd jab, nothing major though.
> Are you coming yo the party on Saturday at the gig mill xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol u can have mine if ya want its really uncomfortable already. Didnt know there was a party havent seen stus mom for a few weeks so got no goss lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's on donnas status, caroles 60th everyones invited.
> 
> For those who are confused tash and I's oh's have the same auntie lol, small world xClick to expand...

oh yeah i asked stu and he said he knew. We will probs go if we can get a sitter, Demi has been a right pain in the butt since sunday shes teething and keeps getting a temperature etc xx


----------



## Tasha360

my 18 week 5 day bump-
 



Attached Files:







twin bump 18 weeks 5 days 1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









18 weeks 5days 2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









18 weeks 5 days 3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

lovely bump tasha!!! 
My appointment went well- got to hear the baby hb but it made me forget all the questions I wanted to ask!!! I'm going to call now and talk to them about pregnancy carpal tunnel I've been having- and about my hypermobility (Can't believe I forgot to mention that! especially since my shoulders are feeling like they pop out here and there!)


----------



## gertrude

MissFox said:


> My appointment went well- got to hear the baby hb but it made me forget all the questions I wanted to ask!!!

same here :blush:


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> lovely bump tasha!!!
> My appointment went well- got to hear the baby hb but it made me forget all the questions I wanted to ask!!! I'm going to call now and talk to them about pregnancy carpal tunnel I've been having- and about my hypermobility (Can't believe I forgot to mention that! especially since my shoulders are feeling like they pop out here and there!)

hehe that's why i'm grateful my dr waits til the end of the appt to listen to the heartbeat.


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> im eventually feeling movements yay, think i totally missed the flutters stage this time just getting very gentle jabs xx
> 
> I must be the only one hardly showing no real bump here it's hiding lol, I can tell laying down getting the odd jab, nothing major though.
> Are you coming yo the party on Saturday at the gig mill xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol u can have mine if ya want its really uncomfortable already. Didnt know there was a party havent seen stus mom for a few weeks so got no goss lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's on donnas status, caroles 60th everyones invited.
> 
> For those who are confused tash and I's oh's have the same auntie lol, small world xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah i asked stu and he said he knew. We will probs go if we can get a sitter, Demi has been a right pain in the butt since sunday shes teething and keeps getting a temperature etc xxClick to expand...

we'll probably go for a couple of hours,rhys just wants balloons all night long and runs off lol, although he has just learnt to dance as well, so he might do a bit of a party piece, was a good laugh at the last one.


----------



## MissFox

I wish she would ask my questions before she listens. I didn't make it to calling today but nothing is going to change (unless an arm actually pops out of socket... that would suck) so I'm not too worried about it.
I've been sleeping for the last 1.5 hours! I want more sleep. Wow. Sleep Sleep Sleeep!


----------



## DanaBump

i took a 3 hour nap, only to wake up because hubby came home and woke me up.

less than 24 hours!


----------



## JakesMummy

How funny quite a few of us had appointments today - I just woke from a 5 HOUR NAP!! It is 02.21 AM here and there is NO WAY I can sleep - I will be up early tomorrow too as Jake went to bed early, and I am taking him to soft play..urgh..Gonna be so tired!

So as for the midwife appointment - wha a moody cow!!! She is the community midwife and I had her with Jake and met her when I was 8 weeks, and she is lovely usually, but prob having a bad day? So I mentioned I went for a Gender Scan and it is 100% a Girl - we saw 3 white lines and no penis - she said " Don't believe anything until you see it with your own eyes.." Moan, moan, moan. I thought she could have just smiled!!! She carried on saying " I personally don;t buy anything for my grandchildren in gender neutral colours as they grow so fast (duh) and they look better in cream?!?" Blah blah blah..misery!! She barely spoke between taking my BP and checking urine etc then barked at me to get on the bed so she checked my fundal height and heard the heartbeat..Wow she was a cow!!! She asked me if I had the letter through for my 20 week scan and I replied "Yes, it is at the end of the month"..she replied "I don;t NEED to now the date just Yes or No!" .. Arghh!!! Couldn't wait to get out of there!!! Thank goodness they don;t see you as often with your second pregnancym as I won;t be seeing her til mid January 2011, when I am 28 weeks. Cowbag!!! But she did say she is fully booked for the next xouple of months, that is why I had tobook an appointment so soon..there is a HUGE babyboom in my area.


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry for the rant, but had to vent somewhere apart from just at DH who doesn't understand what the problem was!!! Lol!! He is a MAN - Simple - Men don;t understand Women full stop!!


----------



## caro103

wow jakes mummy, maybe she was just having a BAD BAD day :(, still no need to take it out on you :hugs:, hopefully next time you go she'll be a lot nicer :) xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sigh. Trying to phone doctors to get signed off with stress as I'm pretty sure that crying at the thought of going into the office isn't normal... But the doctor has been fully booked for the past three days and wont let me make an appointment in advance. They just keep saying "try again tomorrow"... so I try again tomorrow and they say the same again!
I swear, its making me more stressed and that's what I'm meant to be avoiding!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies I thought I'd come say hello as I'm now going to be an April mummy once again! 

I'm Ashleigh, have a lovely hubby called Dan, and a little princess/monster called Amelia who was born 15th April 2009 and our little man is due 1st April 2011! 

We are super excited and I know back in the April 2009 group we had such fun chatting and it was always nice to have support and someone else who understands what you are going through so I'm looking forward to the next 21 weeks with you all! :happydance::happydance:

xXx


----------



## caro103

Welcome to our not so little group Queen! Congrats on your little man xx


----------



## Tasha360

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies I thought I'd come say hello as I'm now going to be an April mummy once again!
> 
> I'm Ashleigh, have a lovely hubby called Dan, and a little princess/monster called Amelia who was born 15th April 2009 and our little man is due 1st April 2011!
> 
> We are super excited and I know back in the April 2009 group we had such fun chatting and it was always nice to have support and someone else who understands what you are going through so I'm looking forward to the next 21 weeks with you all! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xXx

Hi hun ill add you to our list. Aprils a great month to have a baby isnt it, my daughter was born april 2010. xxx


----------



## Tasha360

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies I thought I'd come say hello as I'm now going to be an April mummy once again!
> 
> I'm Ashleigh, have a lovely hubby called Dan, and a little princess/monster called Amelia who was born 15th April 2009 and our little man is due 1st April 2011!
> 
> We are super excited and I know back in the April 2009 group we had such fun chatting and it was always nice to have support and someone else who understands what you are going through so I'm looking forward to the next 21 weeks with you all! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xXx

We have the same EDD too xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies I thought I'd come say hello as I'm now going to be an April mummy once again!
> 
> I'm Ashleigh, have a lovely hubby called Dan, and a little princess/monster called Amelia who was born 15th April 2009 and our little man is due 1st April 2011!
> 
> We are super excited and I know back in the April 2009 group we had such fun chatting and it was always nice to have support and someone else who understands what you are going through so I'm looking forward to the next 21 weeks with you all! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xXx

from another april 09 mummy welcome xxxx

alex was born on the 16th x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Wow Jakesmummy-- your right she was probably having an awful day. Doesn't mean she deserves to take it out on you. :hugs: Hopefully next appt, she will be more cheery. I don't think I could have tolerated that. I can barely tolerate my cats, who I adore. I would not have tolerated a MW or OB bitching to me like that. I obviously have a fighter in my belly. Though i'm quick to anger anyway, not as quick as I am these days. Baby must be taking after mommy and two hot heads in one body is an explosion!! :rofl: 

I just saw a article about how Midwifes are being preferred these days with low risk pregnancies because they offer a lot more emotional support. That didn't sound like emotional support.


----------



## gertrude

CaseyBaby718 said:


> I just saw a article about how Midwifes are being preferred these days with low risk pregnancies because they offer a lot more emotional support. That didn't sound like emotional support.

compared to a couple of the dr's at my surgery it sounds like very detailed emotional support :haha::haha:


----------



## Tasha360

Bit peed off today. The health visitor came to do a home visit today because i rang the surgery to see when he was next in to get Demi weighed etc and they said hes stopped going there. Apparently there is a shortage in the nhs so the hv's wont be going to DRS surgerys after december but mine has already stopped.That means ive got to walk to the local family centre thing which im not impressed about trying to do with 4 kids in april. 
Sorry for the rant but i suppose all the ladies in the uk will be in the same boat if its true that all health visitors will be doing this
xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I didn't understand a single thing you said tasha. I think you used some abbreviations that I don't understand. :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

sorry hun probably just my black country accent coming out in my typing. Just having a little rant to myself about the health visitors. Not sure if you even have them in the US xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Tasha360 said:


> sorry hun probably just my black country accent coming out in my typing. Just having a little rant to myself about the health visitors. Not sure if you even have them in the US xx

I think health visitors was one of the things you said i didn't understand. No, we don't have those here, I think. Unless you are bed ridden for some reason. 

Does your rant mean, though, that your health visitors might be stopping in the UK too?


----------



## Tasha360

no they are just stopping appointments at the doctors surgery so i have to travel further to get the children weighed etc xx


----------



## caro103

oh that does sound rubbish tasha, are they stopping home visits too then? I think they're vital, much better than going to a surgery, they also pick up more on any probs parents are having as its easier to open up and home and harder to hide things too!


Ahhh I have such a sore throat tonight :(, feel like I'm falling apart these days, first sprained foot, then ms yesterday and now a v sore throat :dohh:. I never go to the Dr's and will have been to a+e twice and Dr's twice all in one week after tomorrow :haha:


----------



## laura3103

Tasha360 said:


> Bit peed off today. The health visitor came to do a home visit today because i rang the surgery to see when he was next in to get Demi weighed etc and they said hes stopped going there. Apparently there is a shortage in the nhs so the hv's wont be going to DRS surgerys after december but mine has already stopped.That means ive got to walk to the local family centre thing which im not impressed about trying to do with 4 kids in april.
> Sorry for the rant but i suppose all the ladies in the uk will be in the same boat if its true that all health visitors will be doing this
> xx

tasha my HV as been at the local family centre since i had gertie its a pain in the bum its right at the bottom of a really steep hill and you have to book an appointment to get baby weighed and they are not very nice at all :( i remember when i had gertie weighed she was a right chunk at 8 months and they told me i had to take her to a dietician and i needed to sort my own weight out as it was effecting my daughter WTF i never went back after that so dreading it this time round!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Tasha360 said:


> Bit peed off today. The health visitor came to do a home visit today because i rang the surgery to see when he was next in to get Demi weighed etc and they said hes stopped going there. Apparently there is a shortage in the nhs so the hv's wont be going to DRS surgerys after december but mine has already stopped.That means ive got to walk to the local family centre thing which im not impressed about trying to do with 4 kids in april.
> Sorry for the rant but i suppose all the ladies in the uk will be in the same boat if its true that all health visitors will be doing this
> xx

Gosh poor you having to juggle that with four little ones! It would be nice for them to tell us parents in advance though not just have it randomly happen :dohh: 
I always had to take Amelia to our local sure start center, that isn't really local to us, more a 40 minute walk away, I'll look forward to that in April too :nope:

xXx


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> no they are just stopping appointments at the doctors surgery so i have to travel further to get the children weighed etc xx

our used to be at the doctors now its the big health centre behind merry hill where we have to go which isnt much further though


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies sorry I have been gone for a few days, worked two days and then today I have had my nephew for the day, it was sooooo much fun. He is one and so full of beans but he also wanted to cuddle lots which was lovely!!!!

Casey- I love the UK for this time of year but I wish we got a better summer sometimes! And the sea never really gets warm like it does in other places in europe (greece etc). I am very lucky where I live though as I am 10 minutes from the beach, 10 minutes from a harbour and quay and 10 minutes from a national park! I also have lovely countryside within 2 mins walk of my house! BUT you get SNOW!!!!! I would love that as I love skiing!!

Queen Mummy to Be, welcome to the sweet peas there are some great girls in here who have offered me so much support in the last few months

Oh and I just found out I have Christmas day off which I am so pleased about especailly with all that has been going on with my MIL this year it is going to be a very important family time.

Hope you are all well lovely ladies xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

Just wondering how many of us due April know we will be having our babies in March. My reason is health reasons mean I will be having a c-section a week or so early.


----------



## camishantel

not planning it but my dr. said he thinks I might go earlier


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

stephwiggy said:


> Just wondering how many of us due April know we will be having our babies in March. My reason is health reasons mean I will be having a c-section a week or so early.

alex was born at 35 weeks so prob me!


----------



## m&me

We are excited to announce that we are expecting a baby GIRL!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

m&me - Congratulations!! Another little girl for Team Pink!

I am getting daily headaches and they are driving me mad - is anyone else getting them frequently? Heartburn started tonight to which is joyous as always (!)

Thanks for your comments regarding my midwife. Apart from that appointment she has always been lovely and all the midwives I have had during delivery and post-natal were excellent and really helped with everything. SO I will let her off - she has been doing it for over 3 decades so she prob gets used to doing the same checks day in day out. Even so, she should have been more professional but I won't see her for ages now so I am happy! I am still yet to get my iron tablets as appointment was misseed then I had to re-book..Argh need my tablets!!


----------



## bernina

Congrats m&me!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Ill defo be a march mommy im not allowed past 38 weeks at the most. xx


----------



## DanaBump

add me to the list of :pink:!!!!

IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!! 

we're so over the moon in love!! will post pics in a bit!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

yay Dana! You wanted a girl didn't you?


----------



## DanaBump

we both did, rather badly. officially feels like i have a piece of gma back with us :cloud9:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is just awesome! So happy for you


----------



## DanaBump

looks like girl seems to be the flavor for april.


----------



## laura3103

i bet they tell me boy when i have my scan on monday now there as been alot of girls already.x 

i dont mind but a little nervous bout having a boy after already having a little girl


----------



## DanaBump

i thought that too laura and then there she was, clear as day! 

plus i'm rooting for baby mable :)


----------



## cola pops

That's great Dana x


----------



## Tasha360

so happy for you Dana!!! ill add your stork xx


----------



## Tasha360

19 weeks today!! Im halfway too i wont be going more than 38 weeks. How scary is that its flying by now xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> add me to the list of :pink:!!!!
> 
> IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!
> 
> we're so over the moon in love!! will post pics in a bit!!

YAY! Congrats on team pink!!! :)


----------



## gertrude

urgh my constipation/diarrhoea situation means I have a sore bum today :( stupid STUPID IBS & hormones :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on Team Pink Dana!

I feel so far behind you ladies, lol. Only less than 25 weeks until I know what my bump, well, was, and what baby is.

Unless I feel like paying $75 for a 10 minute ultrasound, I won't even get the opportunity to see Speck again until December 7. It's so far away!


----------



## JakesMummy

Congrats Dana!!

Definitely is a week for Girls!!! I have a TON of boy stuff to package and sell on e-bay but what I could do is send the link to this page too, if anyone is interested, and if they are expecting a boy Lol! Most of it is hardly worn and good quality as I went a bit mad and spent too much on Jake - he hardly wore much as he grew like a weed the first year! He was a winter baby too (Feb) so most of it would be perfect for age and season. I won;t be doing it until I have had the sex re-confirmed at 20 weeks. Most of the clothing is Mothercare, Marks and Spencer, Next, Boots range, H&M, Baby Gap, Tu, OshKosh, etc


----------



## DanaBump

thanks girls!!! it's still so hard to believe that we actually got what we wanted :cloud9:

jakesmom-i think that's a fabulous idea. maybe there's someone on here with loads of girls stuff they'd be able to trade? i'd post in more than just on this board, there has to be someone having a boy that would love all of that.


----------



## DanaBump

here's the pics girls! i'll have to get dh to reupload them, don't know why there's so much white. 

she is the prettiest girl in all the world!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations! all the girls who know the flavour of their babies :cloud9:

lots of girlie babies !!


----------



## caro103

aww congrats Dana, so glad you got what you wanted!

I feel like poo today ladies, went to see GP and have uti and throat infection :( been put on antibiotics and pray I start feeling better soon! if i don't with 24 hours I have to call emergancy no. at surgery, fx'ed dont need to do that!


----------



## bernina

Hope those antibiotics get to work and you feel better soon caro. :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

I've just burst into tears at work. My stupid OH is being, well a bloke and being useless. My upset stomach doesn't seem to be settling and I'm at work trying to do some studying/reading and my brain is just mush.

I have nothing in for tea, want a nice bubble bath tonight but means I have to clean the bathroom first. I have a list of jobs to do for my brother/dad a mile long and buy more catfood.

Oh and have I mentioned I HATE being ill. HATE IT.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Poor you gertrude :( hope you get better soon, get ur OH to clean the bathrrom! lol 

Has anyone else been having spontaneous nose bleeds? Was sat on the bus this morning and blood started running out of my nose and down my face! a lovely scarf ruined as I didnt have any tissues! Also has anyone else had leg cramps in the night? my right calf is b*ggered! :(


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Dana!!! 

Oh wow. All these girls is making me nervous. DF wants a boy so bad. I'll be happy but I'm afraid of him not being as happy. I'm sure he will be but it would just be so great to have a boy so he can do everything he's talked about wanting to with his boy. IDK- maybe just being emotional right now. Less than 2 weeks until we find out.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dana--- so glad they marked it out for you... looking at that pic (though it could be the smallness) i totally would have thought it was the other team. :haha: 

BIG CONGRATS!!!:dance:

MISS FOX-- Don't worry. Statistics show that our group will be basically 50/50. So, if there are more girls, it's a better chance you'll have a boy :) Does that logic make any sense at all?? :rofl: Pregnancy brain. 

AFM-- My doppler is my godsend. I heard the baby twice yesterday and REALLY clear this morning. I think she woke up a little after we did, because we didn't hear anything at first, and then we started hearing lots of movement, and BAM the heartbeat was right there. It's so amazing to hear!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

My Doppler has scared me now... Was just listening and I heard what I thought was my own heartbeat as it was about the same speed but then it got faster and faster until it was the right speed for bubs. Worried that something might be wrong... I've had cramps today (blamed stress from work) so listened for reassurance and now don't know what to think.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Did you move the doppler even the slightest? Because sometimes moving it ever every so slightly can change what you hear. 

Also, i'm thinking maybe you were listening to your abdominal aorta, and then baby passed over it (because the abdominal aorta is BEHIND everything in your gut including your uterus) and then it would have sounded like a speeding up, because bubs would have been "swimming" closer and closer which would have caused the gradual speed. And I don't think dopplers are technologically advanced enough to decipher different rhythms. 

Maybe it will help ease any anxiety.


----------



## bernina

Good explanation Casey. I had a similar experience with my doppler this morning. Baby has dropped really low and I was a bit concerned so had a listen and normally I can pick up the hb right away, this time took me a bit. Then when I did find it it sounded like poor bubs had a heart murmur. Moved it a bit more and then got the steady swosh swosh that I'm used to right around 148 bpm. There are so many other sounds in there, heard a few good kicks and jabs and the placenta or aorta.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks Casey, never considered that. xx
I had another listen (was only listening about 2 minutes each time so as not to overdo it) and it made me feel better that it'd moved and I could hear wriggling and the hb sounded fine. Comforting!


----------



## gertrude

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Poor you gertrude :( hope you get better soon, get ur OH to clean the bathrrom! lol

he's away until the 24th with work

have cleaned bathroom now and changed the loo seat (been meaning to do that for about 4 years :blush: ) so the bathroom is all ready


----------



## chocojen

hope you are all ok,
Had a rubbish day at work today, a 17 year old died and I was looking after her family it was so hard. You think I would be used to it by now after 10 years in the job but it still gets me every time.
I am feeling suprisingly good otherwise and I noticed today my belly button is getting shallower, guess we will all start getting outies soon!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear about the rough day at work. I'd imagine it's not something that you get used to.
As for the belly button- mine is about half as deep already (bump pics in the 2nd tri bump thread) but my mom's never popped out so we'll see what happens. My SIL who is 3 week ahead of me had hers pop a couple weeks ago.


----------



## chocojen

Oh will have to have a look for you on that thread miss fox!

No it never does get easier but I think it just hits so much harder when it is someone so young :(

Off to bed now as I am so sleepy. See you all tomorrow ladies.

PS if anyone wants to be FB friendsPM me and I will send my email address


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Dana--- so glad they marked it out for you... looking at that pic (though it could be the smallness) i totally would have thought it was the other team. :haha:
> 
> BIG CONGRATS!!!:dance:
> 
> MISS FOX-- Don't worry. Statistics show that our group will be basically 50/50. So, if there are more girls, it's a better chance you'll have a boy :) Does that logic make any sense at all?? :rofl: Pregnancy brain.
> 
> AFM-- My doppler is my godsend. I heard the baby twice yesterday and REALLY clear this morning. I think she woke up a little after we did, because we didn't hear anything at first, and then we started hearing lots of movement, and BAM the heartbeat was right there. It's so amazing to hear!!

thanks. i'm going to re upload the pics once bnb stops being a pain because when you see it more clearly it, it's very much girl. it's 3 lines for girl and either 3 dots or a turtle head for boy.


----------



## gertrude

Re: belly buttons - I'm not sure what mine will do. As I've said before I'm very much a B shape and have been all my life - when I was little I had an operation to make my belly button an inny anyway plus the fact I'm overweight - I'm hoping my B shape smooths a bit as I'd love to see it! I don't know though whether the operation will affect my belly button sticking out

is it sad I'm excited to see what happens? I do love this body!


----------



## chocojen

Not sad at all, I am loving the changes in my body at the moment!

I was just wondering how many of you are still taking folic acid? I was taking pregnacare as it has the vitamin D in it as well and i couldn't find just a vitamin D supplement. Because of this I am still taking it...is this ok?

Hope you all have a great weekend, I am off to visit my uni friend who is 21 weeks with her second. Then tomorrow I am having lunch with my little sister and her husband, I cant wait!!


----------



## chocojen

Yipppeeeeeeeeeeee an avocado!!


----------



## xxsweetkisses

Tasha360 said:


> 3rd April
> 
> xxsweetkisses

Im now due the 13th of april....there was a mix up with dates


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> Not sad at all, I am loving the changes in my body at the moment!
> 
> I was just wondering how many of you are still taking folic acid? I was taking pregnacare as it has the vitamin D in it as well and i couldn't find just a vitamin D supplement. Because of this I am still taking it...is this ok?
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend, I am off to visit my uni friend who is 21 weeks with her second. Then tomorrow I am having lunch with my little sister and her husband, I cant wait!!

I got given a vitamin D, C and folic acid supplement by my midwife and have been told to go back and get it refilled for my entire pregnancy so I think it must be fine to keep taking them.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Immstill taking pregnacare... Think it says on the box that it's good throughout the whole pregnancy but essential in first tri.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Superdrug also do a Vitamin D + Calcium supplement, and its good value too! :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

woo hoo a mango!


----------



## lyndsey37

Im a sweet potato :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all the new fruit and veggies!! I'll be happy when I reach mango and get out of the savory vegetables (avocado, onion, sweet potato).


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Dana--- so glad they marked it out for you... looking at that pic (though it could be the smallness) i totally would have thought it was the other team. :haha:
> 
> BIG CONGRATS!!!:dance:
> 
> MISS FOX-- Don't worry. Statistics show that our group will be basically 50/50. So, if there are more girls, it's a better chance you'll have a boy :) Does that logic make any sense at all?? :rofl: Pregnancy brain.
> 
> AFM-- My doppler is my godsend. I heard the baby twice yesterday and REALLY clear this morning. I think she woke up a little after we did, because we didn't hear anything at first, and then we started hearing lots of movement, and BAM the heartbeat was right there. It's so amazing to hear!!
> 
> thanks. i'm going to re upload the pics once bnb stops being a pain because when you see it more clearly it, it's very much girl. it's 3 lines for girl and either 3 dots or a turtle head for boy.Click to expand...

:rofl: "turtle head". Thats a fantastic analogy.


----------



## DanaBump

so apparently it's just internet explorer that hates bnb. firefox is downloaded because i was going thru withdrawals, LOL.

here's the pics again guys, she was moving so the 2d pic makes her nose look much bigger than it really is. i spent all day yesterday just starring at the 3d. she's just gorgeous! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Abbygael leeann marie messenger.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 12









it's a girl.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 18









3d.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MissFox

Lovely Dana

choco- I was given vitamins for the entire length of my pregnancy. I have to admit that I don't take them every day, more like every other day. It works though.


----------



## DanaBump

agreed. folic acid is important the entire duration of the pregnancy not just the first trimester. Vitamin D and calcium as well.


----------



## chocojen

thanks guys, will carry on taking them!


----------



## bernina

Beautiful pics Dana!!!!

Definitely second the folic acid, in fact a balanced b complex vitamin is a good supplement to take throughout pregnancy as well (folic acid is a b vitamin). I take my prenatal plus a balanced b 50, calcium, and DHA (fish oil, mercury free).


----------



## helen1234

Got my gender scan in an hour, will update soon as I get back x


----------



## caro103

oooh enjoy Helen! :)

So I'm back to life :D, antibiotics are amazing things when you really need them :), so glad they kicked in nice and quick as was a bit worried about quite how ill I felt last night and what that might be doing to bubs! got my mum to listen to hb quickly yesterday though and all is well it was still 154-169bpm :)

Hope everyones having a nice wkend, the nesting instinct seems to have kicked in a bit today! been sorting paperwork that goes back for years :D xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Tasha, can you please take me off the first page. Found out today at 15+5 we have had another missed miscarriage :cry: xx


----------



## laura3103

oh i'm so sorry missmaternal sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## bernina

I'm so very sorry for your loss missmaternal. Thinking of you and your family at this time and praying you find yourself back here very soon. :hugs:

Caro, glad the antibiotics are working!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

MissMaternal said:


> Tasha, can you please take me off the first page. Found out today at 15+5 we have had another missed miscarriage :cry: xx

soooooo sorry sweetie xxx


----------



## Tasha360

MissMaternal said:


> Tasha, can you please take me off the first page. Found out today at 15+5 we have had another missed miscarriage :cry: xx

so so sorry hun, ive course ill put an angel by your name xxx


----------



## Tasha360

xxsweetkisses said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd April
> 
> xxsweetkisses
> 
> Im now due the 13th of april....there was a mix up with datesClick to expand...

ok hun ill change you xx


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: So sorry to hear that missmaternal :hugs:


----------



## caro103

so so sorry missmaternal, your in my thoughts hun, take care, I hope they find out why this has happened to you twice now :( xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi ladies, well what a crappy time i'm having, came to hospital on friday as i was having a wierd shooting pain in my vagina, thought it would just be nothing, they listened to the hb and everything is fine but when they checked my cervix they said it was opeening slightly and i have to stay in till monday for them to keep an eye on me, im now on pessaries and they wil scan me tomorrow. feeling quite scared that im going to loose the baby. please say a prayer for me ladies.


----------



## stephwiggy

Huge hugs to all the ladies who need them atm xxxxxx.


----------



## CottlestonPie

missmaternal, i am so so sorry xxxx
crazy, i hope everything turns out ok xxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Missmaternal Im so sorry, you are in my thoughts:cry:


----------



## DanaBump

i'm so sorry missmaternal. :cry:

the news freaked me out so i had to make sure my little girl was still in there last night. was by myself so of course i couldn't find her, but could hear her kicking everytime i spoke to her. dh found me crying on the bed tho cuz i couldn't find her heartbeat, took him all of 2 min. yes i understand that if she's kicking, she's still in there but my head kept saying "what if it's my belly being hungry". ooooo hormones. how much i love you. :grr:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

My thoughts with all ladies going through tough times at the moment, xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Praying for the girls going through a rough time right now (missmaternal and Crazy). 


Dana-- DH is really good with finding the hb too. Ever since he started doing it, I haven't been able to. I'm convinced it's because the baby knows that daddy is there.


----------



## DanaBump

i tend to think it's because my arms aren't long enough to get the "stick" down where i need it. it was super cool tho when i would talk to her and tell her how much mommy loves her, she'd move or kick.


----------



## cola pops

So sorry to hear your news Miss maternal :hugs:
Crazybird, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## chocojen

Miss maternal, so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you and your OH

Crazy Bird thinking of you and fingers crossed.

Caro I am pleased you are feeling better so quickly

AFM have had a lovely weekend with freinds and family and......either I have very bad wind or I am starting to feel movement!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I had lots of pages to catch up on, been super busy all blooming week and weekend!

Thinking of everyone that is going through a tough time at the moment :hugs:

xXx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Missmaternal I am so sorry. WIll be praying for you.

Crazy I hope all turns out well will be praying for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Asfm I just slept 14hours with the time change. My cousin got married yesterday and I was up all day...needless to say also had my first day of extremely swollen feet. Hope everyone has a great day. xx


----------



## caro103

Crazy I hope the hospital stay shows everything is fine in the end. :hugs:

:hugs: again to Miss Maternal xx

Choco-yay to movement! :) xx


----------



## helen1234

Went for my gender yesterday 
were on team :blue: a little brother for Rhys :)

sorry to hear that maternal :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Helen!


----------



## gertrude

I'm starting to wonder when I'll feel any movement - I'm just over 17 weeks now and I just can't wait! The downside of being a lardy bum!

Sorry to hear about your news maternal :(
fingers crossed crazy x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team Blue helen1234!!!!

We find out Tuesday morning what team we are on and i cant wait!!! The anticipation is exciting and making me nervous all at the same time! :)


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Congrats on Team Blue helen1234!!!!
> 
> We find out Tuesday morning what team we are on and i cant wait!!! The anticipation is exciting and making me nervous all at the same time! :)

congrats on team blue, helen!!

on thursday i had to wait all day before we went for the scan, that was torture! hopefully monday isn't too awful and you get what you want on tuesday morning :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on Team Blue helen1234!!!!
> 
> We find out Tuesday morning what team we are on and i cant wait!!! The anticipation is exciting and making me nervous all at the same time! :)
> 
> congrats on team blue, helen!!
> 
> on thursday i had to wait all day before we went for the scan, that was torture! hopefully monday isn't too awful and you get what you want on tuesday morning :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Dana! Luckily i have lots to do tomorrow so i hope that will make time go by faster..lol and then our appointment is first thing in the morning on Tuesday! Funny thing is everyone i run into says its a girl, only a few are saying boy so i cant wait to know! :happydance:


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on Team Blue helen1234!!!!
> 
> We find out Tuesday morning what team we are on and i cant wait!!! The anticipation is exciting and making me nervous all at the same time! :)
> 
> congrats on team blue, helen!!
> 
> on thursday i had to wait all day before we went for the scan, that was torture! hopefully monday isn't too awful and you get what you want on tuesday morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dana! Luckily i have lots to do tomorrow so i hope that will make time go by faster..lol and then our appointment is first thing in the morning on Tuesday! Funny thing is everyone i run into says its a girl, only a few are saying boy so i cant wait to know! :happydance:Click to expand...

they don't know what they're talking about. i got lots of people saying boy, and well clearly she's not. it only matters what one person says and that's the u/s tech. hopefully s/he gives you a good shot between the legs!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on Team Blue helen1234!!!!
> 
> We find out Tuesday morning what team we are on and i cant wait!!! The anticipation is exciting and making me nervous all at the same time! :)
> 
> congrats on team blue, helen!!
> 
> on thursday i had to wait all day before we went for the scan, that was torture! hopefully monday isn't too awful and you get what you want on tuesday morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dana! Luckily i have lots to do tomorrow so i hope that will make time go by faster..lol and then our appointment is first thing in the morning on Tuesday! Funny thing is everyone i run into says its a girl, only a few are saying boy so i cant wait to know! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> they don't know what they're talking about. i got lots of people saying boy, and well clearly she's not. it only matters what one person says and that's the u/s tech. hopefully s/he gives you a good shot between the legs!Click to expand...

I hope so! My MIL has already said she will be disappointed if its another girl b/c she really wants DH to have a son and the bad part is...she is going with us:wacko: So it should be interesting!


----------



## DanaBump

MIL's have a way of making it interesting. i highly doubt she'll love it any less if it's a girl. ppl say silly things until it's right there in front of them. don't let the ridiculousness that MILS have a way of saying and doing, ruin anything for you.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> MIL's have a way of making it interesting. i highly doubt she'll love it any less if it's a girl. ppl say silly things until it's right there in front of them. don't let the ridiculousness that MILS have a way of saying and doing, ruin anything for you.

I'm not, I know she will love him/her regardless..but i agree MIL's do have a way of making things "difficult" LOL :)


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> MIL's have a way of making it interesting. i highly doubt she'll love it any less if it's a girl. ppl say silly things until it's right there in front of them. don't let the ridiculousness that MILS have a way of saying and doing, ruin anything for you.
> 
> I'm not, I know she will love him/her regardless..but i agree MIL's do have a way of making things "difficult" LOL :)Click to expand...

sometimes i think once you become a mother in law, you lack the "shut the hell up" filter. mine's the same way and sometimes i just have to tell her it's none of her business, or what she said was really mean or out of line. for example, when nick told her we were trying for a baby, she said "i don't know if i want you to cuz you might love zack less". i mentally punched her right then.


----------



## cola pops

Ahh, it's a great feeling isn't it chocojen, I think i felt something the last couple of days, but not sure, could be wind. Was 20 weeks last time before I felt anything.

Congrats to Helen on your boy xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> MIL's have a way of making it interesting. i highly doubt she'll love it any less if it's a girl. ppl say silly things until it's right there in front of them. don't let the ridiculousness that MILS have a way of saying and doing, ruin anything for you.
> 
> I'm not, I know she will love him/her regardless..but i agree MIL's do have a way of making things "difficult" LOL :)Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes i think once you become a mother in law, you lack the "shut the hell up" filter. mine's the same way and sometimes i just have to tell her it's none of her business, or what she said was really mean or out of line. for example, when nick told her we were trying for a baby, she said "i don't know if i want you to cuz you might love zack less". i mentally punched her right then.Click to expand...

Mines the same way...When we told her we were having another baby she said "i thought your were on birth control....so how did this happen?" Luckily my DH defended us and told her that we were old enough to decide when we wanted kids and that our daughter was 3 and didn't want a huge gap in between them...needless to say she hasn't said anything else about it!


----------



## Tasha360

congrats on the boy helen, saw it on facebook but didnt wana say anything.

Crazy hope all is well for you xx

Hope everyone else is ok too. I saw my cousins baby today for the 1st time. She was born 6 weeks early and is 3 weeks old now, she came home on thursday. Shes only 4lbs, so tiny and cute xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi tasha :) im team blue :blue: very pleased lol x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Yey Team :blue: helen!! 

I took a picture of me at 16 weeks. I have a "collage" ( a crappy one) in the making. Only has two pictures but hopefully it will be cool the more weeks I am.
 



Attached Files:







belly growth.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Nice progression Caseybaby!!! I might take another bump pic here soon! :)


----------



## Tasha360

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Hi tasha :) im team blue :blue: very pleased lol x

congrats hun ill add your stork xx


----------



## DanaBump

see laura? there's all kinds of :blue: poppin up, leaving plenty of room for the :pink:!

congrats ladies on all the scans!! can't wait to see more!


----------



## laura3103

thanks dana i cant wait now less than 13 hours till i find out wont be able to sleep tonight so going to start moving gerties toys to the box room upstairs so i have space for the xmas tree. 

i also flet some defo movement tonight while i was at my friends its actually took my breath for a second and stopped me chatting. nice to know little one is telling me s/he cant wait for me to see s/he again tomorrow hope baby is a little uncoporative tho so i get to have a peek in 3d like gemie lol if not i might be cheeky and ask just for a quick pic ha ha


----------



## DanaBump

you might be able to anyway, the u/s tech where we went just put it up in 3d even before she started taking pics. then in 4d so we could see her move and not just in the 2d black and white. so cool! i'd ask for it, see what they say!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on :blue: Helen!!!


----------



## laura3103

dana the one i'm going to is only £45 and it doesnt mention 3d/4d but i will ask i'm cheeky like that will say its babys dads birthday ha ha (lies) and he cant make it


----------



## DanaBump

WOW! wish we had one close to us that was cheaper! we paid $70, but it was worth every darn penny!


----------



## laura3103

i only knew about this one because tasha mentioned it and then gemie had her scan done there last week and after seeing her little girl in the pics i booked mine straight away. 

i'm only taking my little girl with me so she can see her brother or sister first and so she also feels involved as she its only me and her at mo till lil bean arrives. 

i keep asking what she wants a boy or girl and she just says baby lol


----------



## DanaBump

good luck! i'm pulling for baby mabel, tho i may be a bit biased :blush:

thinking of doing this for the bedding, what do you ladies think?

https://cgi.ebay.com/PURPLE-BROWN-P...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ba89e57


----------



## bernina

That's beautiful Dana, love the colors!!


----------



## laura3103

oh thats sooo nice dana very girly


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning girls xx

2 weeks today till my next scan :happydance:


----------



## helen1234

laura3103 said:


> dana the one i'm going to is only £45 and it doesnt mention 3d/4d but i will ask i'm cheeky like that will say its babys dads birthday ha ha (lies) and he cant make it

are you going to peekababy, i got the place from gem too.

you get 3 black n white pics and a complementary 3d,

its was really rushed compared to my private scan at baby bond with rhys i was in there less than 5 mins lol, but was half the price and got a glance at 3d so i was happy at that, and he put the hb on loud speaker. 

was really funny they sat my oh in front of the biggest plasma screen i've ever seen about 1 ft away from it lol


----------



## camerashy

yay!!!!!!! im *18 weeks *today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

snowball i have my scan 2 weeks 2morrow and am sooooooo excited to find out the sex !!! its driving me crazy :wacko: lol

was so tempted to get an earlier one done than 20 wks ......but is alot of money(at least 130 where i am:() when i can find out in 2 weeks ifykwim ........

plus dh is taking the day off work specially for it and were gonna make a day of it (well as much as we can whilst kids at school lol)
....go get a lovely lunch etc :)

am feeling baby lots more now esp at nite time .........cant wait for the proper hard kicks to start


----------



## gertrude

what did everyone feel when baby started to move? I think I can feel something but I really don't know :shrug:

My 20 week scan is two weeks on Friday and I can't wait as that is the week my OH gets back from working away too - am wishing the time away! I really miss him and I NEVER miss him! Damned hormones :blush:


----------



## cola pops

Congrats on your boy Mummy2Angel x


----------



## laura3103

Well girls I've had my scan and its a 













BOY!!! 

He'll be named grayson albert william I'm so happy I keep cryin


----------



## helen1234

aww congratulations.

did you get a peek at 3d


----------



## Tasha360

aww congrats laura so happy for u xxx


----------



## laura3103

No helen cause u could tell it was a boy straight away he's well blessed lol


----------



## camerashy

awww congrats on finding out ur having a lil boy :)


----------



## gertrude

aww congrats on the boy :) and a lovely name too - love albert :)


----------



## DanaBump

congrats laura! :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

laura3103 said:


> Well girls I've had my scan and its a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOY!!!
> 
> He'll be named grayson albert william I'm so happy I keep cryin

Congrats!! :)


----------



## laura3103

thanks girls 

here is my gender pic i didnt really need to point out his boy bits lol


----------



## CharmedKirsty

lots of blue bumps


----------



## DanaBump

oh! i didn't even notice the name! greyson is very popular over here so the different spelling is refreshing! what does gertie think about her new little brother?

doesn't cami get her scan today too?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations!!!!!!

team :blue:

love the name grayson xx


----------



## laura3103

she was amazed at the screen it was lovely and when we heard the heartbeat she was smiling not sure she knew what to make of it really.

when it was time to come out she wanted to lie on the bed like i did ha ha she keeps pointing to her belly sayin baby.

yeah i fell in love with grayson after watching cougar town lol my friends say its a posh name but i dont care.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

All this :blue: is making me nervous...LOL :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY! More :blue: !! :D 

So how many women are finding out this week or soon (within the month)?? 

And how many are going to find out in December?? 

LOL! I know a few who aren't going to find out until April!! :thumbup:


----------



## laura3103

Emmy'sMommy said:


> All this :blue: is making me nervous...LOL :)

dont worry chick the more boy spaces took up the more chance you have of a little girl.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

laura3103 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> All this :blue: is making me nervous...LOL :)
> 
> dont worry chick the more boy spaces took up the more chance you have of a little girl.Click to expand...

I know..LOL..But we are secretly hoping for a boy:haha:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> YEY! More :blue: !! :D
> 
> So how many women are finding out this week or soon (within the month)??
> 
> And how many are going to find out in December??
> 
> LOL! I know a few who aren't going to find out until April!! :thumbup:

Im sure ive said it over and over again but our private scan is first thing in the morning and then our scan w/the doc is Nov 18th :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

laura3103 said:


> she was amazed at the screen it was lovely and when we heard the heartbeat she was smiling not sure she knew what to make of it really.
> 
> when it was time to come out she wanted to lie on the bed like i did ha ha she keeps pointing to her belly sayin baby.
> 
> yeah i fell in love with grayson after watching cougar town lol my friends say its a posh name but i dont care.

not seen cougar town but seen it on drop dead diva and loved it from there x


----------



## laura3103

Emmy'sMommy said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> All this :blue: is making me nervous...LOL :)
> 
> dont worry chick the more boy spaces took up the more chance you have of a little girl.Click to expand...
> 
> I know..LOL..But we are secretly hoping for a boy:haha:Click to expand...

oh sorry chick i was sure i was having a girl i was soooo shocked when they said boy i was secretly a little dissapointed at first then i just filled with joy and couldnt stop cryin


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

laura3103 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> All this :blue: is making me nervous...LOL :)
> 
> dont worry chick the more boy spaces took up the more chance you have of a little girl.Click to expand...
> 
> I know..LOL..But we are secretly hoping for a boy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh sorry chick i was sure i was having a girl i was soooo shocked when they said boy i was secretly a little dissapointed at first then i just filled with joy and couldnt stop cryinClick to expand...

Well congrats again! Even though we want a boy..we would be thrilled to have another little princess :)


----------



## CrazyBird

thankyou for the kind words, everyone is so lovely, i had a scan this morning and the baby is fine, the top of my cervix where the baby lies is closes but the bottom of the cervix is open 1.5 cm. just waiting for the consultant to come back to tell me what happens next. i'm now feeling more hopeful but still have my fingers crosseed.
so glad i have internet next to my bed, everyone in this hospitel are so lovely.

contrars to the ladies who have found out what they are having. we secrety wanted girl but now i will just be happy if i get to meet my gorgeous baby boy or girl after such a horrible weekend.


----------



## cola pops

Wow Laura, yes it is very obvious he is a boy x Congratulations :thumbup:
Emmy's Mommy-Hope all goes ok tomorrow, look forward to finding out x
Am sooooooooo bored today, the weather here is awfull. Have had to watch Monsters Inc about 3 times as it's Holly's favorite at the moment. The play doh has now come out, oh joy!


----------



## laura3103

is in a bad mood and upset now cause of my brother!!

ok i posted it on here and i sent texts to the people i also wanted to know but wasnt going to put it on facebook till my dad woke up as he as been at work all night then my brother comments on my status and tells everyone. 

then he tells me having a baby is no BIG DEAL!!! WTF maybe not to him but its a huge one to me.

hes now saying i'm just attention seeking by telling MY friends what sex my baby is :cry:


----------



## Tasha360

weather is rubbish here too and ive got to go out in it now to pick jaimee up from pre school :-(


----------



## cola pops

CrazyBird said:


> thankyou for the kind words, everyone is so lovely, i had a scan this morning and the baby is fine, the top of my cervix where the baby lies is closes but the bottom of the cervix is open 1.5 cm. just waiting for the consultant to come back to tell me what happens next. i'm now feeling more hopeful but still have my fingers crosseed.
> so glad i have internet next to my bed, everyone in this hospitel are so lovely.
> 
> contrars to the ladies who have found out what they are having. we secrety wanted girl but now i will just be happy if i get to meet my gorgeous baby boy or girl after such a horrible weekend.

Pleased baby is ok hun :hugs: Have been thinking of you, wondering how you were x I feel sure you and babe will be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cola pops

PLeased I don't have that joy yet Tasha, it's welly weather x


----------



## DanaBump

just delete his comment laura. not everyone sees it at once.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've starting _thinking_ about the nursery again. How much still needs to get done. 

I'm hoping to start working on it in January-- late January. I have to buy the bedding before I can start painting. (so that it matches). 

And before ANY of that can happen. DH has to move the guest bed and guest dresser out of there and we have to continue to clean it up a bit. 

Has anyone else been thinking about this? or having any other nesting things?? Sometimes I think i'm too lazy to have nesting, but the more pregnant I get, the more i'm sure I will nest. LOL Hell, i'm trying to nest the In laws house too!! lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura you should just delete his comment! Maybe explain to him how mean that was! But mostly just delete it.


----------



## chocojen

crazybird great news, fingers crossed the consultanat is positive too, lots of hugs

Laura congrats on your little boy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope you ladies had a great weekend. Sorry I'm not on much anymore. I don't have internet access at home anymore. Hope to be back soon!!


----------



## helen1234

laura3103 said:


> No helen cause u could tell it was a boy straight away he's well blessed lol

lol, the little spoil sports though, they told me boy and took a pic of his widgey before he even said anything both saw the jewels, fancy them not giving you a peek at 3d they did me n gem. might have been a different technician or something


----------



## Tasha360

great news crazy bird.
Im back in now, just thawing out in front of the fire lol.
Im jelous of all you ladies that get to do up nurserys :-( my house isnt big enough for a nursery. We have 3 bedrooms but they are all tiny so Demi is in our room, jaimee has his own and we have to use the smallest room which is the length of a single bed to fit all the wardrobes in. I dont know where we are going to fit another two cots. We cant afford to move house.
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Docs appointment in 20mins..... Let's see what they have to see about how work have behaved lately...


----------



## laura3103

thanks girls i did delete his comments and phoned him up to tell him hes nasty but hes a young lad who knows everything but actually nows nothing so there is no getting through to him.

told my dad and he told me to ignore him cause he is jealous which i actually think may be true as he had a little girl the same time as me.

Oh and when i showed my dad the scan pic he actually looked intrested as he as been a little bit off with me for having another baby but he as finally come round YAY!! and he as let me of the money he borrowed me for my pram so its good all round lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

laura3103 said:


> thanks girls
> 
> here is my gender pic i didnt really need to point out his boy bits lol
> 
> View attachment 134278

I see that turtle!! LOL Congrats


----------



## laura3103

reedsgirl1138 said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls
> 
> here is my gender pic i didnt really need to point out his boy bits lol
> 
> View attachment 134278
> 
> 
> I see that turtle!! LOL CongratsClick to expand...

its very clear to see isnt it not sure where he got it from ha ha


----------



## bernina

I ended up going in this morning for a quick ultrasound and cervix check because I had some strange pains in my vagina over the weekend. Due to my uterine condition they are monitoring everything closely. Turns out my cervix is just fine but best of all, baby gave us a perfect potty shot and dr said hes pretty sure its a GIRL!!! I felt so bad that DH wasnt there but hes not the type to be upset about not finding out at the same time, plus hes thought it was a girl ever since the gender test. So were team :pink: unless told otherwise at the detailed scan in a week. So excited!! Of course were happy with either, but Ive kind of got used to the idea of a girl. Pretty sure the name will be Elizabeth (Lizzie for short) Soula (pronounced sow la; DH's mother's maiden name, she passed on several years back and he was quite close to her).

Congrats on team :blue: *laura *and absolutely love the name!!!

*CrazyBird*, so glad everything is looking good with baby. You are in the right place and it sounds like theyre taking wonderful care of you. Early cervix dialation is a concern for me as well. Im told if my cervix does start to open or shorten that stitches to hold it in place would be the best option. Im sure your dr will discuss all possibilities with you soon. Thank you for keeping us posted and Ill be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

*Casey*, I am totally in nesting mode. We actually made a huge bit of progress on our nursery this weekend. Picked up a lovely dresser and chair/ottoman at IKEA and have already set them up. Now that we know the gender It's time to start shopping for accessories!! I can't wait!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0668.jpg
File size: 268.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0670.jpg
File size: 249.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CottlestonPie

That dresser is GORGEOUS! Congrats to you and all the ladies finding out the gender! I've got two weeks til my scan and I cannot wait :D

I went and saw my doctor this afternoon because I've been feeling so terrible that it's starting to physically affect me. She tried to put me on anti-depressants but I have given up all apart from gaviscon. Not even a paracetamol has passed my lips in the last 6 months since TTC, so anti-depressants were completely out of the question. Instead she has told me to take the week off work. 

Not quite stress free yet though... because I havent broken the news to anyone at work yet. I'm worried about their reaction.


----------



## bernina

Thanks Cottleston.

I'm very glad that your dr listened to you and gave you the week off work instead of pills. I hope this week helps you to relax and concentrate on yourself and the little one. Take some time to pamper yourself and just relax.

I understand your concern about the reaction at work, do you think it might be time to let your boss or a few co-workers know? If not, when do you plan on telling? I waited for a bit before telling because of my previous losses, so totally understand. I can tell you though that once I told it was such a huge relief and burden off my shoulders. But of course every situation is different. I wish you all of the best with that.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun x
I told my manager at 4+1 because I had bleeding and spotting which continued throughout first tri (later found to be triggered by stress amongst other things!) and needed time off for hospital appointments.
I just emailed her to say that she knew about my previous problems so I have to take time off to make sure it doesnt happen again. 

I'm just going to have to prepare myself for being the most unpopular person in the office EVER when I get back to work next week. :dohh:
On the plus side, a little bit of RnR and some time to sort out the nursery will keep my mind off it til I get back. I've still got boxes in the nursery-to-be from when I moved in a year ago :haha:


----------



## chocojen

Bernina that dresser is lovely, how much was it?

Start nights tomorrow for a week grrrr!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Dresser was $299 USD, so a great deal. Chair and ottoman with cushions was $190 USD I believe. I LOVE the dresser. It is so well made and solid, drawers slide perfectly, and the bottoms of the drawers are even printed with a lovely striped design that makes them look like they're lined. I just cannot say enough good things about it.

Good luck on the nights, hope the week goes by quickly for you at least.

Cottleston, glad that you were able to tell your boss so at least she is aware. Just remember that you and little one are all that matter, the people at work will just have to learn to be flexible. I totally understand how you feel of course, but make sure you get the most out of this week off. Cleaning up the nursery sounds like a great plan, helps you to bond a bit with baby I think too!


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies, it's been ages since I've been on here because I was making myself nervous thinking of every little thing that could go wrong, but now that i'm in 2nd tri I'm feeling a little bit more relaxed and like I can actually think about my future with this baby :) It's getting exciting! 
Congrats on all the ladies finding out team :pink: or :blue: !! 
We have an appointment tomorrow afternoon and i'll be 18 weeks So I hope we get a good shot of the little one!! Crossing our fingers that our babies legs are NOT! haha 

Hope everyone has a good week :thumbup:


----------



## caro103

congrats on team blue Laura and mummyofangel! :D

Crazy so glad everythings looking more positive for you hun, fx'ed it stays that way!

Week this Wed and we go for our next scan :D:D

Went back to work today for 1st time in a week and although can't drive still managed ok! Work told me i've just started showing :D:D, yay! finally. Though you still wouldnt guess if a stranger saw me in the street!


----------



## cola pops

Soulshaken said:


> Hey ladies, it's been ages since I've been on here because I was making myself nervous thinking of every little thing that could go wrong, but now that i'm in 2nd tri I'm feeling a little bit more relaxed and like I can actually think about my future with this baby :) It's getting exciting!
> Congrats on all the ladies finding out team :pink: or :blue: !!
> We have an appointment tomorrow afternoon and i'll be 18 weeks So I hope we get a good shot of the little one!! Crossing our fingers that our babies legs are NOT! haha
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week :thumbup:

Good luck for tomorrow, i'll keep checking for an update x


----------



## bernina

Good luck tomorrow SoulShaken!


----------



## jeffsar

hello girls! not sure how many of you will remember me but i was a sweatpea and sadly had to leave at 10 wks :cry: It's been an awful, emotional time, but, after a lot of crying, anger, why me's..... i've finally let myself back on as me and OH are thinking of trying again soon.

I couldn't resist coming back to say hello, and tell you all how happy i am that things have worked out so well for you all.fx'd i'll be back on the pregnancy forums soon, but for now, good luck for the rest of your journey, and if anyone wants a chat, i'll be over in ttc x


----------



## caro103

aww hiya jeffsar! of course we remember you. So glad your back to TTC, can't imagine how difficult the past few weeks must have been for you :hugs:

Nice to have you pop by! fx'ed your rejoining the preggo boards v v soon xx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya caro! i know, it's been rough but finally starting to look forward. and hey, at least i know i can still get pregnant now, so, m,e and OH have a busy month! really though, so glad everything has worked out for you all, was nice to read about your journeys x


----------



## bernina

Hi Jeffsar, thanks for keeping us updated, glad to hear you'll soon be back on the ttc wagon, very exciting!!! All the best to you and DH!!


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun. exciting and scary - how i'll ever get through the first tri without losing my sanity is worrying me, but hey, i need to try. hope you've been well x


----------



## bernina

I know, after a loss you're never the same, there's just no way. But there are many many women on the April thread who had several losses (for some the number was just unbelievable) and they are sucess stories, so just remember all it takes is one good sticky BFP. And I hope that you get it very very soon. :flower:


----------



## jeffsar

oh, thanks :hugs:
i know, and i am blessed with a happy, healthy, gorgeous boy of 4, so i am one of the lucky ones anyway - i just hope i am even luckier soon x


----------



## bernina

Question for those who have had a detailed ultrasound. When dr was looking at little one today I could see little bits swirling in the amniotic fluid like dust, is that normal or was it just noise from the ultrasound? I've never seen it like that before. He didn't mention it but it was quite visible, just curious. Thanks!!


----------



## Tasha360

Lovely to see you back jeffsar big hugs, ive pm'd you

Glad to hear youve got some time off cottleston, get some rest

Congrats on team pink bernina!

Ill be looking out for the gender updates tomorrow

Just got back from Asda, not fun lol. My other half is going to Merry Hill now ( shopping center) to wait in line for call of duty black ops :-(. It goes on sale at midnight, he must be mad

xx


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations jeffsar! hope it all works out!! :hugs:

has anyone heard from cami? she was supposed to get her scan today and i'm excited to see if she got her :pink: or not


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dana she had her scan but don't think the baby cooperated...I was suppose to go but was admitted to the hospital sunday night with dehydration and low hr with baby. So I was very disappointed I missed it.


----------



## DanaBump

awww, that sux. 
miss abby didn't wanna cooperate either, u/s tech made me lay on one side and quick whip to the other to get her to move. did the trick cuz then she spread em good and wide! 

anyone else get a scan and see the baby with not much room? does the uterus start expanding again soon? i wonder what they do if it doesn't?


----------



## JakesMummy

Yep my little girl was pretty much taking up most of the space in uterus but it does increase however so does baby!! That just means they will be sticking all kinds of limbs out in 10 weeks or so!! 

Congratulations on team blue and pink! So many names and I just whizzed through.

Doc appointment tomorrow for Iron tablets - much needed!! So drained all the time and headaches are unreal.

We decided on a name - Amelia Grace.


----------



## claire4291

My little bump at 16w 5d, Currently 17 weeks today with baby number 1 :) 
EDD 19th april 11, 3 days after my 21st! x
:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







16w 5d resized.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bernina

Reedsgirl, hope everything is okay with you and little one.


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> Yep my little girl was pretty much taking up most of the space in uterus but it does increase however so does baby!! That just means they will be sticking all kinds of limbs out in 10 weeks or so!!
> 
> Congratulations on team blue and pink! So many names and I just whizzed through.
> 
> Doc appointment tomorrow for Iron tablets - much needed!! So drained all the time and headaches are unreal.
> 
> We decided on a name - Amelia Grace.

that's good to hear it's all normal. 

love the name!


----------



## laura3103

well i've finally had to stop sleeping on my front as its starting to hurt and little grayson is kicking and punchin me so it must be squashing him poor little mite


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi Claire!

I'm in Bristol too! What part are you to?


----------



## Dobchops

Hi, everyone

Sheez, I haven't been here since the beginning of this thread. Had pneumonia and went to hospital, went on holiday and then had flu. Wasn't up to anything but I'm better now. LOL. Except I had some bad new yesterday, my down's screening came back positive. :cry: but I'm staying positive. Not the best pregnancy so far. Everything can just get better from here on.

My due date has changed to 9th if it can be changed of the first page. thanks

Hope all you ladies are well. I think I'll show my face more often now.


----------



## chocojen

Jeffsar pleased to hear you and OH are getting through such a hard time, good luck TTC again.

Dobchops welcome back, is the downs screening high risk or was that from an amniocentesis? Sounds like you have had a really rough time, thinking of you

Reeds sorry to hear you have been in hospital, what a rough ride this pregnancy has dealt you so far, lets hope things get better soon

Bernina, thanks, yes the week does tend to go quick on nights and this set I hav friday off to go and see Calender Girls at the theatre which I am looking frward too. And I get a week off after I have done them so cant complain too much.

Hope all you ladies have a good day, I am off to my grans for lunch and then have to get the food in and get ready for nights

x


----------



## Dobchops

thanks Chocojen, it was just the screening. 1 out of 53 chance. I must now decide if i want to do the amnio or not. Got a anomaly scan booked for the 2nd of dec anyway and my obygen said it's about 95% accurate so I think I will just stick to that and then see from there.


----------



## bernina

Welcome back Dobchops, sorry you've had such a rough go. I think there are a lot of support threads over in the gestationial complications area regarding Downs screenings. I wish you all the best with whatever decisions you make regarding further screenings. :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## 0400772

just checking in to see how everyone is doing :) x


----------



## chocojen

dobchops that sounds like a very sensible decision. Me and OH decided against screening because we didnt want to make the decision re amnio or not if high risk came back. ry and concentrate on the 52/53 chance that all will be ok. Fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

does anyone know how long the 16w blood tests take to come back? I forgot to ask last week :blush:


----------



## caro103

hi ladies, dopchops good luck in whatever decisions you need to make :hugs:

hows everyone else? anymore scans today? 1 week tomorrow and i find out pink or blue :D:D xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bubs just performed a handful of little kicks on the inside of my belly... Which is nice because I've been getting RLP/stretching pains on the right hand side all day so I'm pleased s/he has decided to let me know s/he's ok!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

We are on team PINK!!!!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: So excited..I will post some pics in a minute when i get a chance! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

emmy'smommy said:


> we are on team pink!!!!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: So excited..i will post some pics in a minute when i get a chance! :)

yey!!!! :d


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey congrats on team :pink:


----------



## UkCath

Hi everyone

So jeleous of all the people who know the sex already. I wanted a gender scan but we couldn't justify the cost really, so I'll need to wait 3 weeks for the NHS scan...

Sorry to here about your NT scan Dopchops. It's still over 98% chance everything is fine but I can imagine it must be very worrying. 

LO has been very active today, lots of fluttering about. Isn't it a great feeling??? I can't believe it sometimes, it just seems too incredible to be growng a new little person.


----------



## caro103

aww congrats emmysmummy! :)

ukcath scan will be here before you know it! totally agree about the movement, so surreal and amazing :D xx


----------



## SazzleR

I think I had my first definite movements today. So excited! DH has been listening to bubs every night just by pressing his ear to my stomach & I've been jealous! But at last I've had something to tell me there is def still a healthy little buba in there! x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is one of the 3d pics we got!

https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/9098/ava20100102.jpg


----------



## UkCath

That's a great picture. It looks like she has her hand on her chin like she is pondering something....


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Yeah She kept putting her hands up near her mouth...Most of the pics i got she has them up there lol


----------



## UkCath

SazzleR said:


> I think I had my first definite movements today. So excited! DH has been listening to bubs every night just by pressing his ear to my stomach & I've been jealous! But at last I've had something to tell me there is def still a healthy little buba in there! x

DH tried that too, but he said he thought he could only hear wind. Charming.


----------



## laura3103

congrats on :pink: your pic is well cute.x


----------



## cola pops

Congrats Emmy'sMommy x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy's-- your pic isn't working anymore.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy's-- your pic isn't working anymore.

Thanks...I tried to fix it..Hope its working now!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :pink: Emmy'sMommy!!!!! Great picture.


----------



## cola pops

Have a bit of a worry. Rolled over in bed this morming and heard a crunch, like a bone crunching. It must have been my pubic bone as after it felt like I had been punched in my lower tummy. Anyway went to see doctor who says either my pubic bone has separated???? or I have torn ligaments in my lower stomach and if it gets worse I may need physio????? :shrug:
It's still sore if I am on my feet too long or bend alot. Anyone else had this?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yup i get a crunch / click all the time its my spd :(


----------



## cola pops

Pinksnowball said:


> yup i get a crunch / click all the time its my spd :(

Have you had it since the start of preg?
Hoping it's just ligaments as my pelvis doesn't hurt, just the underside of my tummy x


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats emmysmummy. Ill add your pink stork

Dobchops ill change your date and hope everything goes ok for you

Hi claire4291 ill add you too

Whats everyone up to tonight? OH is playing the new call of duty on ps3 so i guess im on here all night
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Cola I've had a terrible pain in my lower tummy today... I think it's ligaments as I can barely stand up straight when I get up from sitting.


Hope it's nothing serious for you and it gets better on it's own xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

cola pops said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> yup i get a crunch / click all the time its my spd :(
> 
> Have you had it since the start of preg?
> Hoping it's just ligaments as my pelvis doesn't hurt, just the underside of my tummy xClick to expand...

had it with alex from 14 weeks and this time from 9 weeks

its got alot worse now 

even stepping in the wrong direction/ getting out of chair bed etc really hurts


----------



## SazzleR

Tasha, my DH is playing CoD too & has been since he got in. I even took his dinner up to him (I know, I'm too soft!). (Un)luckily I had a big pile of marking to do so that's kept me busy til now. But there's nothing on tele to amuse me now! I hate being a CoD widow! Maybe I should start a thread in 2nd tri cos bet we're not alone! x


----------



## Tasha360

sazzle there is a thread in general chatter lol, there is loads of cod widows xx


----------



## SazzleR

Oops, I just started one in 2nd tri to amuse myself! Should have checked general chat first! x


----------



## finallyprego

hello ladies, how are all doing? Congrads Emmy'smommy on the PINK!!!! Things with me have been a roller coaster but my PNUT is doing well heartbeat have all been in the 160 I go saturday to find out what I am having. Hoping for PINK but Blue is perfect too! Well hope all have a good night much baby love to all!


----------



## DanaBump

again emmysmommy congrats on the team :pink: :pink:!!!!!! welcome, take a seat :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

gertrude said:


> does anyone know how long the 16w blood tests take to come back? I forgot to ask last week :blush:

mine took a day. no biggie.


----------



## JakesMummy

Emmy - Congrats on Team pink! Hasn't there been alot of girls so far!?

I get the ligament pain too but it is so sore especially when standing/moving position. 

This is my 3rd pregnancy, 2nd viable however her movements are nowehre near as strong as Jake atthis stage - in fact I sometimes doubt I have even felt her!
I remember being 18 weeks with Jake, in a work meeting, and getting jabbed. Funny how each pregnancy is sooo different!

Got my iron tablets today so looking forward to feeling normal but not the black poo you get with them¬!! Lol Sorry for any stomachs I just turned..


----------



## laura3103

jakesmummy thats something i'm not looking forward to i'd not long come off iron tablets before i got pregnant anyway as my levels are really low all the time so guessing i will have to go back on them soon :(


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!!! we are team BLUE! :blue: !!! 

So excited for our first to be a little boy, and the ultrasound tech was SO sweet, she gave us a video and even a couple 3D pics! I can't stop watching my little one push and kick around in there, it's unbelievable! 

Congrats to team :pink:ers as well! what an exciting time :dance:

Here's a couple pics from today, although anytime she turned the 3D on he hid his little face immediately! haha too funny..
 



Attached Files:







BABY_4.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 15









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team Blue Soulshaken!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Woo congratulations on all the team pinks & blues :happydance:

I feel baby all the time in this pregnancy, with Amelia I had an anterior placenta and could barely feel her the whole way through, this time I only have to put my hand on my belly and I get booted, it is fantastic :cloud9::cloud9:

Anyone with suspected SPD I would push for a physio appointment, I had it at 30 weeks until the end with Amelia and I'd go to the physio weekly to get everything put back in place and to do various exercises. 

I don't know about anyone else but I feel awful at the moment, Amelia had a sickness bug last week and I would say I've picked it up but I'm not being sick I just feel sick all the time, any strong smells make me heave. At work yesterday someone had really strong perfume on :sick::sick::sick:

Has anyone been buying baby things yet???

xXx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've bought too much!!
My sister is giving us the cot, so we've had that since the start. Have bought a changing unit, baby's wardrobe/drawers, moses basket & stand, car seat, pram, bath, sterilizer, breast pump, some clothes... MIL has gone CRAZY buying clothes and essentials so we havent got too many of those, just had to get the big stuff.


----------



## loopy82

gertrude said:


> does anyone know how long the 16w blood tests take to come back? I forgot to ask last week :blush:

If you're NHS then probably up to 2 weeks, that's what they said for my area anyway. I had mine last week and am hoping to get a letter through soon and not a phone call.


----------



## gertrude

I've still not bought a thing :blush: I think I have an allergy to mothercare :blush:

I want to feel this baby though, I'm getting very jealous of you all talking about feeling baby! I am very overweight so it must pad my belly so I guess it's just going to take longer for me to feel it - can I have a sulk about it? :haha:

Every so often I feel something but never know if it's just wind (though doesn't feel the same but I have never really paid that much attention!)


----------



## gertrude

loopy82 said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know how long the 16w blood tests take to come back? I forgot to ask last week :blush:
> 
> If you're NHS then probably up to 2 weeks, that's what they said for my area anyway. I had mine last week and am hoping to get a letter through soon and not a phone call.Click to expand...

Yep NHS - mine was last week too! I thought they would have said something but two weeks sounds about right :) thanks x


----------



## cola pops

Pinksnowball said:


> cola pops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> yup i get a crunch / click all the time its my spd :(
> 
> Have you had it since the start of preg?
> Hoping it's just ligaments as my pelvis doesn't hurt, just the underside of my tummy xClick to expand...
> 
> had it with alex from 14 weeks and this time from 9 weeks
> 
> its got alot worse now
> 
> even stepping in the wrong direction/ getting out of chair bed etc really hurtsClick to expand...

That sounds awfull, really feel for you :hugs: 
I got up this morning though and touch wood all feels ok so far.


----------



## cola pops

CottlestonPie said:


> Cola I've had a terrible pain in my lower tummy today... I think it's ligaments as I can barely stand up straight when I get up from sitting.
> 
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious for you and it gets better on it's own xx

Thanks, think mine was ligaments too, as gone this morning. I panic over the slightest thing.:blush:

Congrats on team blue soul shaken x


----------



## CottlestonPie

cola pops said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Cola I've had a terrible pain in my lower tummy today... I think it's ligaments as I can barely stand up straight when I get up from sitting.
> 
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious for you and it gets better on it's own xx
> 
> Thanks, think mine was ligaments too, as gone this morning. I panic over the slightest thing.:blush:Click to expand...

Me too. Mine's still on and off, but er... most of it stopped after i pooped this morning :blush:
Seems to be worse the more I'm on my feet too which isn't good as I'm off to Bluewater for a shopping trip in a mo!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

We have decided on *Ava McKenzie *as the name for our little princess!! I already have a daughter Emma..so Ava just seems to fit in perfectly:yipee:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Emmy'sMommy said:


> We have decided on *Ava McKenzie *as the name for our little princess!! I already have a daughter Emma..so Ava just seems to fit in perfectly:yipee:

awwww cute xxx


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> We have decided on *Ava McKenzie *as the name for our little princess!! I already have a daughter Emma..so Ava just seems to fit in perfectly:yipee:

congrats on the name pickin, it's adorable!


----------



## CrazyBird

I love the name ava. 
Thankyou for all the lovely comments again. Glad everything was good with your cervix bernina. It's so painful when they do the internal. 
So exciting that everyone is finding out what they are having. Just hope i make it to find out what we're having. 
Still feeling really nervous about this pregnancy. The consultant seemed happy that everything is fine at the moment, the length of my cervix is 3.2cm and anything under 2.5 is a concern., just wish this horrible feeling in my lady bits would dissppear.
Does anyone kmow if a uti can cause discomfort down below?

Hope everything is ok with you reeds. 

I was supposed to be going abroad tomorrow but no flying is allowed now, i'm gutted as i was so looking forward to getting away but trying to keep my baby is more important.


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :blue: *soulshaken*!! Great pictures!

Love the name Ava *EmmysMommy*!!

*Gertrude*, those weird sensations you're feeling are most likely baby. Mine started out where I would get like little gurgles or air pops that could have easily been gas, but they just felt different. Then they got stronger and I'm almost positive they're baby. I've even felt the occasional strong jab that I could feel from the outside. You should be able to feel more in the next 2 weeks. 

Sorry to all those who aren't feeling the greatest, hope you find some relief soon.

I was so excited, just checked our baby registry last night and someone has bought a few toy items off of it!! I've ordered several sets of cloth diapers off ebay and then of course the furniture, but that's all so far. I'm sure I'll cave and buy more things soon.


----------



## MissFox

COngrats to all of you who have found one. ONE MORE WEEK! 

I'm also a CoD widow! DF played it all night and all day (didn't sleep) until Igot home from my moms!! CRAZY! 

I hope you all are doing well. I'm tired but that's pretty normal for 8am. 
Baby has been moving so much, even woke me up last night. I haven't felt s/he from the outside yet but DF did the other night while I was sleeping. I'm happy for him and he's very happy about it. He was starting to get sad that i was the only one that could feel the baby moving.


----------



## Soulshaken

Thanks Ladies! 
:hugs: to those that aren't feeling so well, there are a LOT of changes going on in our bodies right now...
I can definitely feel little man moving around but mostly when i'm laying flat in bed at night and especially with the warm computer on my belly haha 

We hadn't bought ANYTHING until yesterday and after finding out the gender we went a little crazy and got some adorable clothes, I couldn't wait any longer :) Plus I have a nephew and so we are getting a lot of his things, thank goodness! 

We decided his name is Dean Timothy and wow do I love my lil Dean bean already! It's amazing :cloud9:

Hope everyone has a good day, i'm off to work!


----------



## MissFox

aww, if we're having a boy his middle name will be Dean (DF's dad's middle name)


----------



## cola pops

CrazyBird said:


> I love the name ava.
> Thankyou for all the lovely comments again. Glad everything was good with your cervix bernina. It's so painful when they do the internal.
> So exciting that everyone is finding out what they are having. Just hope i make it to find out what we're having.
> Still feeling really nervous about this pregnancy. The consultant seemed happy that everything is fine at the moment, the length of my cervix is 3.2cm and anything under 2.5 is a concern., just wish this horrible feeling in my lady bits would dissppear.
> Does anyone kmow if a uti can cause discomfort down below?
> 
> Hope everything is ok with you reeds.
> 
> I was supposed to be going abroad tomorrow but no flying is allowed now, i'm gutted as i was so looking forward to getting away but trying to keep my baby is more important.

I had a uti at about 6 weeks and yes it did cause discomfort, for me it was tingling even when I wasn't weeing but burning when I wee'd. Hope this helps x:flower:


----------



## chocojen

Crazybird, yes UTI's are very well known to cause pain and stinging down there and also abdo pain as well. Lying in a warm bath can be really good for the pain but obviously make sure it is not too hot. Are you on antibiotics? It is important to treat UTIs early in pregnancy as they can cause and increased chance of miscarriage and given your recent problems I would be ultra careful. Sorry to hear you are not able to gon on your holiday but like you say the baby is what is most improtant now. When do you next see your consultant?

It is so exciting all you ladies finding out what team you are on, it makes me feel a long way behind! We are waintin til our 20 week scan which is on dec 9th. Next midwife appointment is on 23rd Nov and I am looking forward to hearing bubba again. We do have handheld dopplers at work and I keep thinking about trying to find it but dont want to scare myself if I can't!!!!


----------



## MissFox

choco- I look for my baby's heartbeat all the time even though the doppler i have doesn't work yet (it's for later in pregnancy). I listen all the time and can't hear a heartbeat. I don't panic though because baby is moving so much now.


----------



## Tasha360

6 girls, 8 boys so far!! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Tasha360 said:


> 6 girls, 8 boys so far!! xx

LOL! I thought I was the only one doing this!


----------



## bernina

Soulshaken, what store did you buy the clothes at? Always curious where gals in the US shop. So far it's been Babies R Us, Buy Buy Baby, Target, and Marshall's/TJ Maxx for us. Haven't bought from all those places, but have browsed extensively!!!


----------



## gertrude

mmmm I love pregnancy yoga :)


----------



## CrazyBird

cola pops said:


> CrazyBird said:
> 
> 
> I love the name ava.
> Thankyou for all the lovely comments again. Glad everything was good with your cervix bernina. It's so painful when they do the internal.
> So exciting that everyone is finding out what they are having. Just hope i make it to find out what we're having.
> Still feeling really nervous about this pregnancy. The consultant seemed happy that everything is fine at the moment, the length of my cervix is 3.2cm and anything under 2.5 is a concern., just wish this horrible feeling in my lady bits would dissppear.
> Does anyone kmow if a uti can cause discomfort down below?
> 
> Hope everything is ok with you reeds.
> 
> I was supposed to be going abroad tomorrow but no flying is allowed now, i'm gutted as i was so looking forward to getting away but trying to keep my baby is more important.
> 
> I had a uti at about 6 weeks and yes it did cause discomfort, for me it was tingling even when I wasn't weeing but burning when I wee'd. Hope this helps x:flower:Click to expand...

That helps alot, thankyou! It does feel like a tingly pain but doesn't burn when i wee, feel the urge to go to the toilet all time though.


----------



## CrazyBird

chocojen said:


> Crazybird, yes UTI's are very well known to cause pain and stinging down there and also abdo pain as well. Lying in a warm bath can be really good for the pain but obviously make sure it is not too hot. Are you on antibiotics? It is important to treat UTIs early in pregnancy as they can cause and increased chance of miscarriage and given your recent problems I would be ultra careful. Sorry to hear you are not able to gon on your holiday but like you say the baby is what is most improtant now. When do you next see your consultant?
> 
> It is so exciting all you ladies finding out what team you are on, it makes me feel a long way behind! We are waintin til our 20 week scan which is on dec 9th. Next midwife appointment is on 23rd Nov and I am looking forward to hearing bubba again. We do have handheld dopplers at work and I keep thinking about trying to find it but dont want to scare myself if I can't!!!!

Thankyou for getting back to me, i do feel a bit more relaxed as keep thinking the tingly feeling in my lady bits was due to the cervix and keep thinking it might be opening more. I'm on a course of antibiotics so hoping they will do the trick and also pessaries to help keep my cervix closed. I have my 20 wk scan on the 22nd Nov and then the consultant wants to see me a week later to make sure everything is ok.
I've had a good cry as really wanted to go away and had been really looking forward to some sunshine, but it's not like i will never get to go away again. 

I would definatly have a go on the dopplers if they were at my work but i would also be a bit scared, one of the nurses checked the baby's hb whilst i was in hospital as i was worried and it was lovely to hear. You should ask one of your colleagues to do it for you :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh it is my original due date today so will be releasing a chinese lantern, if weather permits, in memory of our little angel. 

So, Boys are in the lead - Got a feeling we are going to have a flurry of girls soon!


----------



## bernina

What a beautiful thing to do JakesMummy, hope the weather cooperates for you :flower:


----------



## Soulshaken

bernina said:


> Soulshaken, what store did you buy the clothes at? Always curious where gals in the US shop. So far it's been Babies R Us, Buy Buy Baby, Target, and Marshall's/TJ Maxx for us. Haven't bought from all those places, but have browsed extensively!!!

Bernina, that sounds like the stores we shop at! I actually went to a place called Burlington Coat factory (sounds weird) but they have a Baby Depot that is huge and lots of discounts :) We also went to Target for a few things... it's so much fun we do have to be careful or we could spend a fortune on him!! haha


----------



## chocojen

glad you are on antibiotics crazybird. think I will give the doppler a go tonight if it is quiet enough. I think it is healthy to have a cry about these things rather than bottle them up

Jakes mummy thats such anice thing to do, thinking of you today, big hugs.

Everyone at work has started guessing which sex I am having and thyhey all think a girl but not sure what this is based on!


----------



## laura3103

well its 8 oclock and i have already had my bargain of the day popped into asda to get some supplies and found an avent steam steriliser for £2.50 i soon put it in me trolley lol and i get a free bottle in the box.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

laura3103 said:


> well its 8 oclock and i have already had my bargain of the day popped into asda to get some supplies and found an advent steam steriliser for £2.50 i soon put it in me trolley lol and i get a free bottle in the box.

wow thats a bargin

im waiting for the new MAM one to be released middle of this month 

if its no good there is a tommie tippie factory store near where my family live so i will be going there to get the one i had with alex


----------



## laura3103

i already have a tommee tippee water one which i will use mainly anyway but i was thinking as i go on holiday in june it will be much easier to take with me.

i've got mam bottles this time round and they fit in my tommee tippee one so not too fussed about getting the new mam one.


----------



## CottlestonPie

DF slept through something that should've been really lovely last night... I haven't told him yet!

I woke up in the night because my hips were hurting, so I turned onto my back for a while. My turning over must've woken up bubs because I felt movement then the right hand side of my belly popped up and went rock hard. And in his sleep, DF put his hand down and touched the hard bit that bubs had moved to and I felt a tiny bit of wriggling. It was so sweet I just wish he'd actually been awake!!
(It was kind of uncomfortable actually, his arms are heavy so I had to nudge him off my belly but still... cute!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> DF slept through something that should've been really lovely last night... I haven't told him yet!
> 
> I woke up in the night because my hips were hurting, so I turned onto my back for a while. My turning over must've woken up bubs because I felt movement then the right hand side of my belly popped up and went rock hard. And in his sleep, DF put his hand down and touched the hard bit that bubs had moved to and I felt a tiny bit of wriggling. It was so sweet I just wish he'd actually been awake!!
> (It was kind of uncomfortable actually, his arms are heavy so I had to nudge him off my belly but still... cute!)

we used the mam bottles with https://www.littlewhiz.com/prod_images_large/Tommee_Tippee_Closer_To_Nature_Microwave__Cold_Water_Steriliser1.jpg

i would hapilly use again but wanna see what the mam one looks like xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just sent a rather nasty complaint to royal mail about their lack of service. Got to pick something up later from a sorting office uphill because they can never be bothered to deliver my mail. What exactly are they paid for? Ugh. Making a pregnant lady with sore hips climb a hill coz they're too lazy to do their jobs... Hmph!!


----------



## laura3103

yeah pink thats the same one as mine but i will have a look at the mam and if you get free bottles i will buy one lol cause the bottles alone are bloody expensive


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

laura i just got an email from them

https://65.55.237.71/att/GetInline.aspx?messageid=53511758-ed92-11df-b8bb-00215ad6a644&attindex=0&cp=-1&attdepth=0&imgsrc=cid%3aB71E6AA14FAF4A3E93CAFA861561FAD4%40Mam.local&hm__login=rainbowprincess83&hm__domain=hotmail.co.uk&ip=10.15.184.8&d=d2209&mf=0&hm__ts=Thu%2c%2011%20Nov%202010%2013%3a15%3a20%20GMT&st=rainbowprincess83%25hotmail.co.uk%407&hm__ha=01_bbad61057dfae9e90c6daa878ba6aeb4c1e724d51a91373d387652af2e46bae2&oneredir=1


----------



## laura3103

oh my how good is that starter kit offer!! and they self sterilise.


----------



## cola pops

Have to post as just embarassed myself at Holly's toddler group. One of the other mums asked if I could watch her baby a minute. The baby was sick all down me, and my gag reflex is horredous at the mo, so I was sick everywhere too. Managed to miss the baby luckily, but felt so awfull. Is anyone else suffering with gagging at the slightest thing?


----------



## laura3103

cola pops said:


> Have to post as just embarassed myself at Holly's toddler group. One of the other mums asked if I could watch her baby a minute. The baby was sick all down me, and my gag reflex is horredous at the mo, so I was sick everywhere too. Managed to miss the baby luckily, but felt so awfull. Is anyone else suffering with gagging at the slightest thing?

me cola i'm suffering really bad with smells my friend was cooking fish yesterday and i had to stnad out side for ages cause i was really gagging. 

but also its really bad at the minute when i have to change gerties nappy


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the tip on Burlington SoulShaken. I have one near my work and I'll have to see if they have a Baby Depot inside!


----------



## finallyprego

Good morning ladies, i hope all woke up in good health and not to much pain or sickness. I am doing great off the next four days! Thank you ARMY!!!! I am getting reazdy to go for a walk before the bottom falls out here in TX. DH and I go saturday to see if we will be joining team BLUE OR PINK. I cant wait, As the only thing I have bought has been some of the basics that you dont have to know the gender to but, but Saturday i am going baby crazy once we find out told DH he better have his comfy shoes on that day lol. Well ladies enjoy your day.

CONGRADS ON ALL THE BLUE AND PINK'S!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies.
Cottleston- that is so cute! It's a shame he slept through it. 
My little one moves around so much when s/he's daddy is talking. Especially when daddy says "MY BOY" to my belly- so makes me even more curious as to if I'm having a boy!
Oh, and DF is about to become DH today! Nothing big but I'm happy were gonna have the same last name.


----------



## bernina

Congrats MissFox (soon to be MrsFox)!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Hehehe or Mrs Anderson!


----------



## lyndsey37

oh i so cant wait to find out if i am team blue or pink roll on week Monday :)))


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies,
Sorry I am a bit quiet whilst on nights as other than work and sleep I dont really do much!!!
I am very excited though as bubs is definitely making themselves known with movement now!!


----------



## cola pops

laura3103 said:


> cola pops said:
> 
> 
> Have to post as just embarassed myself at Holly's toddler group. One of the other mums asked if I could watch her baby a minute. The baby was sick all down me, and my gag reflex is horredous at the mo, so I was sick everywhere too. Managed to miss the baby luckily, but felt so awfull. Is anyone else suffering with gagging at the slightest thing?
> 
> me cola i'm suffering really bad with smells my friend was cooking fish yesterday and i had to stnad out side for ages cause i was really gagging.
> 
> but also its really bad at the minute when i have to change gerties nappyClick to expand...

Yeah, I have the same with Holly's. Hope it goes after the birth, lots of lovely smells then. :haha:


----------



## caro103

hope you have a fab day missfox :D

bubs has been really quiet for me today :(, hope he/she is alright in there! have felt a little movement, I think, but not much :(. Probs just having a sleepy day! xx


----------



## gertrude

has anyone else not felt definite movement yet?


----------



## lyndsey37

I have been feeling only twitchy movements and pops but no strong kicks or punches yet, we got all that to look forward to will happen soon


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

gertrude said:


> has anyone else not felt definite movement yet?

I have been feeling some movement but not real strong and then i was told on Tuesday that i have an anterior placenta so it may be a bit longer to i feel the hard kicks/punches :)


----------



## caro103

my movements been definate but still only bubbles or muscle twitch like sensations, nothing that tells me i've been poked as such and generally have to concentrate to feel bubs or its happened before i've acknowleged it, probs why I've not felt bubs much today!


----------



## bernina

Same here, just air pops and muscle twitches, nothing that I can say for certain is baby, but too frequent and different feeling to be gas or digestion.


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations mrs anderson!!!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh well, gale force winds here today, so chinese lantern was a no go..however we both had a little cry for our little angel baby : ((

On a happier note- Movement for me is SO slight..literally only if I sit still and really concentrate..she may give me a pop but that is it. And my waistband has to be kinda pushing in a bit to get her to push back.although when my bladder is full, my stomach feels hard and if I press on certain a , it feels tender and hard so I can tell where she is laying. I remember when pregnant with Jake, I used to lie at night and feel for movement for hours. However, by 39 weeks I was begging him to get his foot out of my ribs!!!! He seemed to wake at the same time every night (4am) and subsequently when he was a newborn, he woke at 4am for a breastfeed. So funny! 

AHH..half way almost. I would rather go into labour naturally although I fear she will be another one that outstays her welcome, and I will be induced and give birth to a 10 pounder : ///


----------



## CaseyBaby718

gertrude said:


> has anyone else not felt definite movement yet?

Definitely have NOT felt movement. I've felt things that I could imagine is movement. Wiggles and such, but nothing definite. Starting feel left out... :haha:

I know little monster is okay though becaue doppler picks the heartbeat up well. :)


----------



## MissFox

thanks ladies! 
As far as having a quiet day wth baby- I've had a few (in a row too!) quiet days but still get movements when I'm concentrating. I try not to worry and sure enough I always get some big ones eventually.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey girls, hope everyone is feeling good today... I always get on here so late because i work nights :( But I get to catch up eventually!
I can definitely feel little man move... but only when i'm lying down usually, and especially when i have the computer warm on my belly hahah it seems like whenever something warm is on my tummy he starts rolling around like crazy... it feels almost like little kick waves and rolls but who knows - the ultrasound did show him moving quite a bit so maybe he'll be wild when he gets here :shrug:


----------



## chocojen

Morning, just to say I plucked up the courage and used the doppler at work last night and found bubs straight away was fabulous to hear it again!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies

Yay for movements and heartbeats :hugs::hugs:
I know how impatient I was to feel Amelia on a regular basis and her little brother is just making up for it :happydance:

I hope you had a lovely day Miss(Mrs) Fox :happydance:

I'm still feeling really sick, if this is morning sickness and not just some weird bug I'm going to be so unhappy! I gag when I brush my teeth, and the only time I can really eat is in the evening :dohh:

Anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend??

xXx


----------



## laura3103

morning girls.x

has anyone else noticed they have become more hairy my eyebrows seem to have taken over my face and as for leg hair i shave one day and it back with avengance on the night. 

which the hair on my hair would grow so quick lol


----------



## gertrude

I'm 18weeks today :) This is quite exciting although not as exciting as being able to feel movement :(

Mind you I take a while to convince so even if it was baby I'd be suspicious until I was 100% convinced :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This weekend is my kidless weekend.

My daughter's development was recently reassessed so we have a big meeting with all her therapists this afternoon to determine new goals and directions for her therapies. Monday, I'm going to see my favourite hockey team play. I don't get to see them often because they're based at the opposite end of the country to me. They're playing two hours away from me.

Other than that, the weekend shall be spent folding laundry, cleaning and, of course, SLEEPING!!!


----------



## Tasha360

morning girls, im 20 weeks today, where has the time gone?

Congrats MissFox!

Not sure what we'll be doing this weekend, me and OH are going through a really rough patch at the minute and are hardly talking :-( wont bore ypu all with the details but its not looking good at the mo.

xx


----------



## gertrude

sorry to hear that tasha :( doesn't sound a nice way to spend your weekend x


----------



## laura3103

:hugs: tasha.

well could you all keep your fxd for me as i have applied for a flat on a housing ass and i find out in 10 days if i have been accepted for it. 

its quite far away from where i live now but i have my car so its not all bad plus i desperatly need somewhere to live before baby gets here


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that you're going through a rough patch Tasha. I'm sure everything will work itself out. DH and I are always bickering and I get downright pissed at him somtimes but we work our way through everything (and had the best day together yesterday!) 
OMG! THANKSGIVING FOOD ON TV! IM SOOO EXCITED FOR IT!


----------



## CrazyBird

Glad you heard the hb straight away chocojen, it's lovely to hear isn't it?

Tasha sorry you and your oh aren't getting on very well, hope you can work it out.


----------



## MissFox

oh and I just want to share 
5 DAYS! 
Only 5 days til DH and I get to find out what we're having!!! He swears it's a boy.

and here is my most recent bump pic- 19 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laura3103

just brought baby grayson some 15 babygrows,11 vest all next and a disney roo outfit off ebay and i have only got to pay postage as ebay has given me a £5 voucher yay.


----------



## MissFox

laura that's awesome!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Sorry to hear that you're going through a rough patch Tasha. I'm sure everything will work itself out. DH and I are always bickering and I get downright pissed at him somtimes but we work our way through everything (and had the best day together yesterday!)
> OMG! THANKSGIVING FOOD ON TV! IM SOOO EXCITED FOR IT!

I can't wait for Thanksgiving food!!!! :happydance: baby can't either!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

MissFox said:


> Sorry to hear that you're going through a rough patch Tasha. I'm sure everything will work itself out. DH and I are always bickering and I get downright pissed at him somtimes but we work our way through everything (and had the best day together yesterday!)
> OMG! THANKSGIVING FOOD ON TV! IM SOOO EXCITED FOR IT!

:dance:OHHH i love Thanksgiving Dinner!!!!!! and then shopping on black Friday:haha:


----------



## MissFox

AND THE SHOPPING YES! SHOP SHOP SHOP!!! And DH's sister is having her baby shower then (even though she'll be 24 weeks... oh and it's her b-day. BLAH!)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm not looking forward to the 10 HR drive DH and I are doing next friday to GA. It's going to end up being LONGER then 10 hrs. Which I hate doing. I'm more of a "push through it" kinda of road trip passenger. It really irritates me when I have to stop for anything. Even gas. I try to pump as fast and everything. 

But Pregnancy changes all of that. I can barely stay in a car for 2 hours without having to pee. It's going to be a long and exhausting drive!! :sleep:


----------



## jeffsar

Tasha360 said:


> morning girls, im 20 weeks today, where has the time gone?
> 
> Congrats MissFox!
> 
> Not sure what we'll be doing this weekend, me and OH are going through a really rough patch at the minute and are hardly talking :-( wont bore ypu all with the details but its not looking good at the mo.
> 
> xx

oh hun, that's not good news; i hope you sort it out soon, i am sure you will - the stress of everything can't be easy for you both x

hiya girls, quite facinated seeing what you are all going through, and a little sad of course. but some good news, i have a ttc buddy - embo 78! for those that remeber we went through the same thing whilst sweetpeas, so will support each other this time round - send us some of your sticky dust girls!!

hope you are all well x


----------



## MissFox

Oh jeffsar! I am so happy that you and Embo 78 are able to be TTC buddies! and I hope you both get speedy and sticky BFPs! I'm sure everything will work out for the both of you and I'm so happy that you've come to check in on all of us!!!


----------



## chocojen

oh my god just got home, Calender Girls was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finallyprego

Evening ladies,


Dh and I are only h15 hrs away from knowing what we are hacing, after we leave ultrasound place we are headed to SHOP, SHOP, SHOP, for our little Pnut! And ofcourse Sunday we have church. Ladies you have to see Due Date it will have you laughing the entire time!! 

Hope all have a great weekend and I will post later tomorrow what we will be joining


----------



## bernina

Good luck tomorrow finallypreggo!


----------



## UkCath

CaseyBaby718 said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're going through a rough patch Tasha. I'm sure everything will work itself out. DH and I are always bickering and I get downright pissed at him somtimes but we work our way through everything (and had the best day together yesterday!)
> OMG! THANKSGIVING FOOD ON TV! IM SOOO EXCITED FOR IT!
> 
> I can't wait for Thanksgiving food!!!! :happydance: baby can't either!!Click to expand...

Well we might not celebrate it in England but I am thinking we should do a meal just for fun. I love food (especilly at the moment) and I love to cook so it might be a fun thing to do....


----------



## CottlestonPie

DFs ex girlfriend is finding out the sex a week before me.
I know it's insane but I really resent her for it. She gets everything before me.
She finds out first, she had DF first... All his family still adore her so I'll be like sloppy seconds with my news to his lot. It upsets me so much.


----------



## UkCath

CottlestonPie said:


> DFs ex girlfriend is finding out the sex a week before me.
> I know it's insane but I really resent her for it. She gets everything before me.
> She finds out first, she had DF first... All his family still adore her so I'll be like sloppy seconds with my news to his lot. It upsets me so much.

It must be awful having having her around in your life. Would your DF and his family consider backing off from her if you told them it was drivng you mad having her still in your lives? Or have you already been down that road?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah we went there. They now just do it behind my back.
DF hasn't really spoken to her since their chat about due dates when we were 12 weeks but nobody else has changed anything.
Since announcing our bfp to his family only his MIL has asked how I'm doing. The others seem more interested in her facebook updates.
I know there's nothing I can do but this isn't what I expected. 
My side of the family are falling apart and I kinda hoped his family would welcome me and they did for a while until she announced... I guess the competition is too great.


----------



## bernina

:hugs: cottlestonpie


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Really feel for you Cottleston,

Hopefully when your baby's born and physically there for them to see , surely as its urs and DF's it will mean SO much more to them than her and her attention grabbing ways!

x


----------



## MissFox

Sorry for what you're going through Cottleston. DHs mom always has me nd her daughter in competition. She's due 3/12 so I was like "oh, she's like... 3 weeks ahead of me" and got "well, actually it's almost 4" as a response. 

Uk- I would definitely do a thanksgiving meal. My BFF usually does one in July too. LOVE IT!


----------



## DanaBump

i cannot WAIT for thanksgiving. i've been talking about the smoked turkey and mom's cooking since may, no lie. 1.5 more weeks!!!!!!

everything is rather chill by us, dh won his unemployment appeal so hopefully that money'll come in soon so we can pay off my gma and start baby shopping! dh really wants to buy the crib so he can put it together and stare at it, lol. he's going to torture himself waiting for april i swear. so darn excited tho, so it's cute. does anyone else who's a first time mom who's found out the sex, find it weird to call the baby by a name now? feels odd to me, don't think this baby thing has sunk in yet. my friend said it didn't sink in until they told her to push, i'm sure that'll be the case for me if even then.


----------



## MissFox

Dana I've been thinking about that! we have names picked but wait... I'm going to get to call my baby by it's name in 4 days??! Wow. If it wasn't for constant moving and the ever expanding belly I wouldn't even be able to IMAGINE the future with my baby. But that's what it will be until the baby is here. Imagining. And it's so unbelievable and incredible


----------



## luvmyangel

I have been hoping that this baby is a girl so I have been calling it Baby Avery. I won't find out until nov. 30th and I cannot wait!!


----------



## chocojen

Hi,
Loved the rugby this afternoon! Back on nights tonight after my one off feels very strange!
We are first timers dana and going to find out the sex but we are not telling anyone a name until bubs is born so we may not actually decide til then, dont want to get into the habit of calling it a name and then is slipping out early!


----------



## chocojen

an oniion!


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> Hi,
> Loved the rugby this afternoon! Back on nights tonight after my one off feels very strange!
> We are first timers dana and going to find out the sex but we are not telling anyone a name until bubs is born so we may not actually decide til then, dont want to get into the habit of calling it a name and then is slipping out early!

we thought about not telling anyone the name but since we're naming her after gma (my dad's mom), my mom and my sister i couldn't imagine keeping that from any of them.


----------



## JakesMummy

We didn;t tell anyone Jakes name, but the funny thing was..a week before I delivered him, my nephew got a bear toy, and my Dad asked him what he was going to call him..He replied with Jake..and I laughed which kinda gave it away! He didn't have a clue that was the name we were going to use, but it was sweet!

This time round, we are telling people at delivery too. Towards the end, we start doing a list and get people to guess the name and weight of baby, and each person puts a pound in. Whoever guesses correctly , or is closest with weight, wins the final amount! Last time, Dean (my fiance) got the weight spot on and people were joking saying it was a fix LOL!!! Just coincidence!! We are looking at a 9lb + baby this time round - bigger, the better!

I hvae a terrible cold and aches today so spent most of the day in bed, whilst Dean looked after Jake and went and got me cake from M&S! He spoils me too much Lol!

Off to Drusillas park tomorrow with Jake as I felt bad we were cooped up today.

Ohh I am drinking hot ribena and took one paracetamol, tried hot lemon and honey etc but NOTHING is helping me! I have a steamer here too, which unclogs my head briefly, but my ears are soo clogged up. Can you tell I am having a pity party?!? Bring on labour over this cold---seriously.


----------



## chocojen

I just worked the worst sfit ever, ended up in tears as soon as I got home, it was so busy it was dangerous so glad to be going to bed now have a nice day everyone x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jen I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time at work. What is it that you do? :hugs:

I had a nightmare last night about returning to work on Tuesday. I dreamt that I went in with a doctors note to say that I'd be off a 2nd week and my manager wasn;t there so I left the note on the desk with a letter from me apologizing but saying it's what I need to do.
I then collected some of my things that had been posted to my work address and the boss walked in at that point. She had a massive screaming fit at me, accused me of lying, saying that I wasn't depressed (In the dream I'd gotten so depressed that I started cutting myself :( )... She then went on to say that I was in a gang and I was a criminal and that's why she was going to have to sack me.
The proof of being in a gang? In this dream, when I was 2, I crawled out of a window, picked up a hose, it squirted mustard at a cat and killed it. She had the video.
I accused her of looking at non-discriminatory factors so she could fire me without breaking the law and she just screamed me out of the building.

Stupid I know but it's really got me panicking...and I'm wondering if I dreamt it because I'm still stressed about going back to work or if I'm feeling guilty about taking an extra week.

Meh.

In better news, I'm 20 weeks today... HALFWAY!! :happydance:


----------



## lyndsey37

oh ladies cant wait to find out the sex another week of waiting but i know it will fly by woo hoo so so so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## camishantel

happy halfway mark.. I am almost there now too... I have been so busy I haven't been on in ages then thursday my morning sickness came back and I got sick all over the bathroom so got sick again trying to clean it up but Shawn finished cleaning for me and I have been sick everyday ssince... I also have a anterior placenta so am not feeling movement really... sometimes I feel some rolling or tickle feeling but nothing else as of yet.. baby did not co operate at my scan as baby is lying transverse and will not move so they turned on the bloodflow indicator to at least get a hb but could not get baby to move at all
 



Attached Files:







Photo0022.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

hey is anyone else feeling completely battered? baby is kicking so hard sometimes I actually shout out loud - never had this with my little girl, is it normal this early??


----------



## lyndsey37

Can anyone see a nub on my scan i so want to know the sex?


----------



## UkCath

Missfox, yes I am going to do a meal. I suppose I can give thanks for having a baby on the way!

Cottleson, I am sorry you are going through all that stress with work and your Dfs' ex. I am having the most bonkers dreams at the moment too. The other day I was using sausages and beans to plaster the kitchen wall.

Abz, I had a twinge this morning that was like a shock, but otherwise just flutters. At the moment I like any reminder there is anything going on in there but I suppose that will change if it gets more violent and regular.

I am wearing a strange outfit today. The number of items I can squeeze into is reducing fast and I need to do some matenity shopping fast...!


----------



## UkCath

lyndsey37 said:


> View attachment 136531
> Can anyone see a nub on my scan i so want to know the sex?


No but I love the fact you can see his/her little feet sticking up. I know how you feel, I have just over a week to wait too.


----------



## caro103

hi ladies, sorry i've not been around for a few days! life suddenly got busy :)

tasha I hope you've worked things out with your OH :hugs:

Cottleston...must be so tough with the ex still being around :(

Cami are they gonna re-scan you to get everything they need? how frustrating bubs wouldn't move!

I'm feeling lots movement now but not anything that hurts yet. Though did wake up yesterday with a completely lopsided belly! the left was hard and high and the right soft and flat, looked hilarious :lol: DH wouldn't let me push bubs back in case it was comfy :dohh: :haha:

Hope you've all had nice weekends xx


----------



## DanaBump

lyndsey37 said:


> View attachment 136531
> Can anyone see a nub on my scan i so want to know the sex?

that scan is way too early to tell, sorry! just going to have to wait!

girl is 3 lines, boy is turtle head or 3 dots.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

No movement for me yet.... i sorta feel left out!! So many girls feeling movement already. 

I hear her heartbeat all the time though, and it sounds like s/he moves a lot in. I just can't feel it.


----------



## caro103

:( it'll prob be anyday now hun, i was just over 17 weeks on first tiny movements, now its much more defined but still gentle! xx


----------



## lyndsey37

oh well just got to wait and find out in a weeks time - - - - - -please hurry up im so excited :shrug:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've got my scan in a week too... Well 8 days really, it's next Monday. Can't wait to see my lil bubs again! I hope we can find out the sex but the closer it gets the more I just pray she or he is healthy.
Feels like it... S/he kicked straight downwards earlier. Bashed cervix is not on my list of favourite sensations! :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

20 week scan on weds :D!!!!


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> I've got my scan in a week too... Well 8 days really, it's next Monday. Can't wait to see my lil bubs again! I hope we can find out the sex but the closer it gets the more I just pray she or he is healthy.
> Feels like it... S/he kicked straight downwards earlier. Bashed cervix is not on my list of favourite sensations! :haha:

miss abby was doing that for like 2 hours today. youchie!!


----------



## camishantel

yes next fri the 19th they will try again


----------



## JakesMummy

hello?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Back to the doctor today to see if she thinks I need signing off work for another week. I'm loathed to take an extra week but apparently DF has noticed my mood change the moment I even think about going back to work yet. Wish he could come with me, seems he knows me better than I do.


----------



## gertrude

still no movements here :( starting to get a bit worried :(

I thought I felt something at the weekend but I don't think it was that :(

I'm 19 weeks on Friday and I am overweight so I understand it might take longer but it is really getting to me now!


----------



## helen1234

i dont get lots of movement, the odd tap here and there, i remember with rhys i felt the same but it was till i was a good way into my 20+ weeks i felt and saw proper movement

xx


----------



## laura3103

i'm going getting proper movement either just the odd tap now and again i even try to will him to do it lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

question for you ladies, 

just curious , has anyone started growing hairs on their tummy that they didnt have before??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Half way !!!​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Pinksnowball said:


> question for you ladies,
> 
> just curious , has anyone started growing hairs on their tummy that they didnt have before??

Ive had a couple of dark hairs half way below belly button that I've been plucking :blush:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Pinksnowball said:


> Half way !!!​


Yay! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## gertrude

congrats! I can't wait until next Friday for that very reason! Although, as term is 37-42 weeks, technically the earliest halfway is 18.5 weeks, which means tomorrow for me

ARGH!!!!!

Is anyone else having a real "good god what the hell am I doing?" panic? Or is it just me? :blush: I can't imagine what life is going to be like!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had one of those moments yesterday!
It was a "20 weeks. Halfway. Omg. Its going too quick. Am I really ready for all this? Is DF going to help or just spend all his time on the PS3 like usual? ARGHH!" moments. I'm totally over it now :haha:

Ohh I really can't wait to sort out the nursery. Almost 100% decided on Very Hungry Caterpillar theme... but there's not much in the way of curtains and things for that theme so I'm buying fabric and making it myself. Eeeeek!! I dont even own a sewing machine!


----------



## laura3103

pink i'm getting haor everywhere!!! my belly button is now like a forest and i've got thick hairs pn my chin :( 

forget being pregnant i reckon i'm turning into a man


----------



## MissFox

The hairs are KILLING ME! I usually have a few on my belly and even my chin but I just wax or tweeze them off- not now. They're growing in so fast. I'm so happy though, 2 DAYS! COMMON WEDNESDAY! And I made an appointment to get waxed. I'm so happy that there is no shaving until then AND all my lady parts will be taken care of. I've decided to do it once a month because my belly is already getting in the way of grooming... and DH is NOT touching that with a razor!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've never had a lady garden wax... I usually keep it tidy myself. No idea what I'm gonna do when the bump gets in the way to that extent.
Same with shaving legs... I only have a shower, no bath so I'm having to bend over to shave my legs. Won't be able to do that for long!


----------



## MissFox

I'm in the same boat too Cottleston. My mom is a cosmetologist so I've been waxing since I was 16. I LOVE IT! And DH does too! It's really the only time that I am all nice and clean for more than a week at a time. Especially while PG my hair is growing so fast!!


----------



## bernina

I have started getting the odd darker hairs between belly button and hairline also, luckily at u/s today the lights were down so didn't have to worry about tech seeing them, although I'm sure she's seen much worse. I used my epilator on my stomach a month or so ago but decided it's too much work to keep up with. So hairy belly it will be!!

Hope you don't mind but I'm just copying and pasting my latest update from my journal.

Just got back from the scan. Little one is definitely a girl :pink: !!!

They did lots of measurements and for the most part baby was cooperating. She tried a few times for the heart measurements then had me go empty my bladder and walk around for a bit to see if we could get her to roll over so she could see the chambers better. I think the tech finally got all of the measurements needed.

She brought in another dr when we were finished which just made my heart fall to the pit of my stomach. We were told that the baby has a cyst in the brain which can be a soft marker for Trisomy 18, also known as Edward's Syndrome. It's a pretty much fatal genetic disorder. Of course my head was reeling with that news. We were told that perfectly healthy babies also have these cysts and since we had absolutely no other markers (club foot, clenched hands, heart defects, neural tube defect) there really was nothing to worry about. She suggested I have the quad screening blood test done which will help to narrow down our odds but still won't give us a definitive answer.

We decided to get the blood test, more just out of shock and not knowing what to do than anything else. We'll know the results in 5-7 days (pregnancy is all about waiting huh!) 

I guess I'm not really sure what to think at this point. My brain tells me to relax that this is absolutely nothing and that we have a totally healthy very active little girl on our hands. My heart is a bit more pessimistic and is quite angry that nothing has been simple in our ttc and pregnancy journey. 

Since there is absolutely nothing that can be done if baby has the defect I'm going to just get on with the pregnancy and try to enjoy it as much as possible. Definitely put a damper on the joy today was supposed to bring, but when I look at the big picture I think we're pretty darn lucky. 

We got lots of cute pictures, I'll scan a few and put them up in a bit. Even caught a shot of her sucking one of her perfect little thumbs. 

It's funny, I wouldn't even let DH kill a fly that was buzzing around in our window driving me bonkers because after all of this, life (any life) just seems so precious and such a miracle that I just don't have the heart to kill anything that made it this far.


----------



## MissFox

Bernina, I'm sorry about the cyst but I'm sure that everything is going to be OK. :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Bernina-- a friend of mine who just had a very healthy little girl, also had some soft markers for tri 18. She decided against getting the quad screening because she knew she was going to continue with the pregnancy anyway. She, like I said, now has a happy/healthy little 3 month old girl. 

I know it's stressful, my friend was extremely stressed out. The quad test may take the stress out for you. 

:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Thanks Casey and MissFox. 

It's so nice to hear reassuring outcomes. Luckily this is one of the few things where the more you google the more you actually are reassured, or at least I am.


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Sorry I haven't been on here in a long time, have had numerous problems and obstacles that hopefully we are now overcoming so hope I can start to relax a little now and start enjoying the pregnancy, although I think this will only happen after my 20 week scan next thursday!
So I am now 18+4 and still suffering ms, I have given up on taking the meds as they don't seem to be having any affect whatsoever! Has meant that the last 12 weeks have really really dragged and what with the small bleed I had at 5+4 I have been completely convinced something is wrong, anyhow I had my quads done just over two weeks ago, and Bernina, this is partly for you, hun, they were taken on the Monday morning, I was woken at 9am on the saturday morning by a midwife calling to tell me that I had come back with a VERY high risk of Downs and the other trisomies (18 and 13 - Edwards and Pataus) my chance was 1 in 7, at 28 my age related risk should be 1 in 1000! I had a very worrying few days and decided to go ahead with the amnio on Wednesday of last week, it was horrible, not painful at all, the anti d jab afterwards was much, much worse (ok, so I squealed and embarrassed myself!) anyway, with the chance of miscarriage, PROM, etc, I was having to be very careful for the few days following the procedure, although it is 20 years ago that my hospital last had a miscarriage due to the amnio, on Friday I was in some pain, it didn't feel like the expected bruising, but also didn't feel like contractions, however (tmi!) but I felt quite 'damp' so wasn't sure if it may have been my waters, so I contacted the screening co-ordinator who told me to go straight in to be monitored and scanned, I think they must have decided to chase the results up of the amnio, as when I was almost at the hospital I got a call saying that the results were all clear, on wednesday I had been convinced that there was something really wrong, as the hormones that they test for should be around an average of 1 - 2, two of mine came back low at 0.75 and 0.88, these gave me a slightly increased risk, however, it was the results of the inhibin A and Hcg, that came back at 6. something and 5. something, I thought there couldn't be a chance everything could be ok with them being so high, when I asked if I could be scanned for soft markers, too, they said no, only 30-50% of affected babies display any soft markers on a scan and some babies scanned and reveal soft markers have absoloutly nothing wrong with them. So, I am so, so grateful that everything is ok, however I had the amnio as I needed to know if there was something wrong as I was unsure what I would do I wasn't in either camp of carrying on or terminating if something was wrong, I had never had to consider the possibility of either in my last two pregnancies, so it was very difficult to come up with pros and cons for each. After doing alot of research I have found that quads results can vary widely! They say the test is 80% successful in picking up a trisomy affected child, however they also have a 5% false positive result (to me the figures don't add up! If 7 women were told that ther risk had come back as 1 in 7, chances are 1 would be affected, however the other 6 wouldn't be, meaning that it was a 85% false positive...oh I don't know, after the past week my head hurts!) however, bernina, if you really don't think you would act on the results then I would advise you not to go through with the blood tests, they cause alot of heartache for no reason, and they are not conclusive, they are only a screen, you would still need further diagnostic tests to confirm afterwards, with the chance that everything would still be ok. I really feel for you and hope that everything is ok, just remember the chances are in your favour right now. xxxx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Also forgot to say, what alot of the profeesionals can't tell you is whether there are any factors that may affect the results giving a false positive, all of mine said there were no external factors which could influence it, however during my days of research I found some interesting studies indicating that quads screening may not be a reliable screening method for mothers who are vegetarian or have renal disease, I am veggie and although I haven't been positively diagnosed with renal disease, I have a strong family history of renal disease and have had testing on my kidneys over the last 6 years and still being monitored and tested now, so both of these could have played a part in my high results, just something for everyone to consider when faced with the options of quad screening and the possibility of being in Berninas position or when trying to decide whether to or not. Not meaning to scare anyone or sway anyone either way, but as you can probably tell I feel quite strongly about it all now, my arguments were proabably more pro screening before, but in the wake of last week, I think should I get pregnant again (which I'm pretty sure I won't be after this time!) I wouldn't go for the screening! x


----------



## bernina

Thanks waiting_on_#3. I'm so sorry for everything you've been through in the past few weeks but am so happy to hear that your results came back negative!!!!

I know, I'm really kicking myself about that blood test. I've already had it done, but of course can call at any time or even just tell the dr that I don't want to know the results. We made the decision early on not to get them (so missed the first tri quad screening) as I know myself and it would just cause worry. The dr highly recommended them, so I kind of felt like I should get them if it helped them to further diagnose any potential condition. I guess either way I'll have worry, and either way I won't know for 100% certain until little one is born. I thought the hard part of pregnancy was getting pregnant and then of course giving birth and worrying the rest of your life about your child. Never imagined the worry would start the day after the positive test!!

Thank you so much for sharing your story, it really does help.


----------



## chocojen

Wow I have missed a lot of the last few days....

Bernina, I am so sorry lovely that you received such a blow, I am keeping my fingers crossed that all works out ok. I am so pleased for you on team pink and just hope that your little girl is healthy.

Cottleson, I am a nurse...a sister in the Emergency Department. Work are being really supportive its just that we have had some really busy shifts lately and on saturday night we were ridiculously overcrowded and I was under a lot of pressure from senior managers and staff from ambulance control to offload more patients from ambulances into a department that was already stretched to bursting and was not safe. I put my foot down though and did my best to keep everyone safe. This morning when the senior nurses and consultants arrived they fully supported my decision and are totally behind me so I am feeling a bit more positive now. 
I am sorry you are still feeeling so low, my mum has been ill with anxiety and depression for some time now and initially didnt want to go onto anti depressants but she did in the end and they have been changed many times but she finally seems to be on the right ones as she is now really well (most of the time). I hope things improve for you soon. I understand how hard it is and what you say abput OH seeing your moods before you do it is the same with mum and we all have to let her know if she is going down again so she can get extra help for her pyschiatric team. Your boss sounds like a right B***h but she cannot sack you over this it would be unfair dismassal and you could take her to an employment tribunal over this. I hope it doesnt get that far. It is worth speaking to human resources about this though as things should be sorted.

As for the hair yes my belly is covered in them! It is getting harder and harder to maintain lady garden but I not brave enough for waxing so must continue myself!

Still being sick too but only once or twice a day now so not been taking the anti sickness

Nearly finished my nightshifts now and then will have a few days offf xxx


----------



## Tasha360

sorry havent had much chance to get on the past few days. Been trying to sort the house out today to fit the 2 new additions. i havent caught up on the posts yet ill have a read later. 20 week scan on thursday when ill be 20+6 
xx


----------



## bernina

Here are the pics from the ultrasound!!
 



Attached Files:







19 w face profile edited.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 12









19 w foot edited.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 12









19 w profile edited.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 12









19 w spine edited.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 12









19 w thumb edited.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cola pops

Ahhh bernina, they are fab pics!!! Congratulations on team pink,:happydance: Hope everything works out ok, am sure it will.:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Thanks cola! It was absolutely adorable to watch her try to suck her thumb, both little lips would pucker up just like a fishy!


----------



## Tasha360

awww lovely pics bernina look at her little foot xx


----------



## bernina

Thanks Tasha :)


----------



## caro103

aww bernia hun, i so hope everything works out fine. Sounds like the odds are in your favour! those are such great pics :D, she looks soo cute and what great details!

So can't wait until my scan on Wed :D just 2 more sleeps! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the pics are great !!

love the foot one <3


----------



## bernina

Thanks everyone. 

Pinksnowball I love the new Alex pics!

Caro, not long now until your scan!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks xxx

his hair is getting sooo long :cloud9:


----------



## caro103

thanks snowball, so excited its ridiculous! :haha:

love your new siggy! he really is a gorgeous little boy :D x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i cant think of any boys names i like !!

so far we have 

Leo Sebastian 
and
Benjamin Robert 

but i dont know if either is "the one"


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

for girls we have

Sabrina Iris 

Lucy Iris Louise


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey ^^^ my 5000th post !!


----------



## CrazyBird

bernina the scan pics are gorgeous, i really hope everything works out for you, i beleive it will. Being pregnant is such a rollacoaster. Keep positive.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina your scan are perfect and I will be praying that all is fine with your little girl. xxx


----------



## helen1234

i cant really think of any names, my oh is just useless lol,

he says things like fred lol he's trying to be funny but its not its just annoying lol.

think we'll probably keep it secret like we did Rhys and tell people once he;s been born,i might throw a few red herrings to people who bug me for names lol, 

everyone thought rhys was called george :muaha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball-- where do you get those picture collages done?


----------



## JakesMummy

Hi everyone - I can associate with the hairy belly!!! Had it with Jake and it went soon after having him, but it has come back with a vengeance!!! Ahh! Sod it..My OH will have to put up with the fact that yes, I will resemble a man for the next 20 weeks, and I am not waxing!!! It is quite light so will go..I HOPE! haha!

I am finally getting some defiante movement, albeit, wiggles and the odd poke! I thought I'd feel it sooner being my 3rd pregnancy, however she is a quiet one! Yet on the doppler she thrashes about, so I think I have it all to come..! 

Hope you are all OK..Bernina I am thinking of you and wish you all the best..Love the scan pics..I am amazed at the spine..so detailed! Our LO was facing down too during most of our scan : )


----------



## DanaBump

ours was face down for most of the last u/s as well! must be a girl thing.


----------



## camishantel

Fun legs cramps and evening sickness since Thursday just need sleep


----------



## chocojen

bernina that foot one is adorable xxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Aw cami the leg cramps are horrible, I've really kept an eye on my water intake since and they have calmed down alot.

Congratulations on team pink Bernina, I've got my fingers crossed for you that these tests will put ur mind at ease.

My 20weeks is tomorrow and just hoping that everythings fine, then I will go out and find a birth pool :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Pinksnowball-- where do you get those picture collages done?

last one i got from XXXjacXXX

this one i done myself x


----------



## Tasha360

Morning everyone, i felt movement from the outside last night yay

Helen i can totally sympathise with the names, Stu doesnt like any and when i give him the book he just finds the stupid ones

xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I did really like Ava for a girl but now it's everywhere and it's putting me off :(


----------



## cola pops

Tasha360 said:


> Morning everyone, i felt movement from the outside last night yay
> 
> Helen i can totally sympathise with the names, Stu doesnt like any and when i give him the book he just finds the stupid ones
> 
> xx

Wow, movement from outside :happydance: I'm still waiting to feel a proper kick from within. Have felt wriggling but nothing definate yet.


----------



## DanaBump

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I did really like Ava for a girl but now it's everywhere and it's putting me off :(

maybe it'll be a boy and you won't even need to worry about it. dh and i were struggling with a boys name and just decided to stop worrying until we knew, and now we don't even need to worry cuz it's a girl.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I did really like Ava for a girl but now it's everywhere and it's putting me off :(

When we found out we were having a girl we decided on the name *Ava!!* Me and dh both love it.. even though its a popular name we didn't care b/c we don't know of anyone around us who has the name or kids with the name lol :)


----------



## MissFox

TOMORROW LADIES! I'm so excited!!! 
Hope you al are doing well.
YAY for movement from the outside!!! DH gets to feel the baby move usually while I'm sleeping.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I did really like Ava for a girl but now it's everywhere and it's putting me off :(

That's how I was with Lilly. I really wanted to name our baby that (if it's a girl) and DH likes it but it's #5 on the popularity charts and DH has a co-worker with a baby who will be two in feb whose name is Lilly! And it's not like i haven't met these co-workers, they are good friends of DH and i've see the baby. Cute little thing.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I think I may not decide untill really late on now - maddison was going to be poppy for the first 6 months and then I changed my mind and picked maddy at the last minute! I like Xander for a boy but DH would like something more conventional so if its a boy he will be Luke :)


----------



## DanaBump

is there anything better than mac n cheese while watching twilight on a sick day? oh yea! watching eclipse on a sick day. 20 more days til eclipse is on dvd!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey cant wait !!!

were going to see harry potter on friday !!


----------



## caro103

oooh scan is TOMORROW!! :D so excited :D:D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

caro103 said:


> oooh scan is TOMORROW!! :D so excited :D:D

what time??


----------



## bernina

I can't wait to see Harry Potter at the IMAX, opens Friday but we might go a few days later as I believe it's already sold out. So excited!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm going to see harry potter on friday as well! Its my 24th b'day on Saturday but I'm working so were celebrating friday :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we will be leaving alex with mil for a few hours for the first time since last xmas

he goes to nursery when im at work but i never leave him with anyone to go out ! im nervous :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

ive never seen a harry potter film or read any of the books xx


----------



## bernina

Oh Tasha you're missing out, love love love both the books and the movies. Just such great personalities and plots. Plus any movie in IMAX is automatically amazing!


----------



## SazzleR

We're off the see Harry Potter on Fri too. Straight from work! I told DH I def wanted to go on the very first day cos I don't go many other places at the min! Plus he's been playing CoD since it came out so I deserve a treat! x


----------



## caro103

Pinksnowball said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> oooh scan is TOMORROW!! :D so excited :D:D
> 
> what time??Click to expand...

12.15 :D gotta go to work either side though, grrr! so kinda hoping i'm at the hospital ages, hehe!


----------



## Tasha360

i did buy the 1st book ready to read but dont seem to have the time, think i might give the films a go xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just ordered films 1-6 for 17.99 from play.com


----------



## CottlestonPie

So his ex found out the sex today. She's keeping it partially secret but has told my SIL and MIL. They're all giddy and excited for her. She's totally pissed on my parade. They're meant to be my family now not hers. :(


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Oh Tasha you're missing out, love love love both the books and the movies. Just such great personalities and plots. Plus any movie in IMAX is automatically amazing!

both? there's 7 dear.


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> So his ex found out the sex today. She's keeping it partially secret but has told my SIL and MIL. They're all giddy and excited for her. She's totally pissed on my parade. They're meant to be my family now not hers. :(

ignore them, they're just being stupid - enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and stuff everyone else :)



DanaBump said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Oh Tasha you're missing out, love love love both the books and the movies. Just such great personalities and plots. Plus any movie in IMAX is automatically amazing!
> 
> both? there's 7 dear.Click to expand...

I think she meant both in terms of BOOKS and FILMS not that there were only 2 books :)

I love harry potter :) total escapism


----------



## laura3103

oh well best get some beauty sleep got the midwife in the morning hope she is in a good mood cause i know she wont be once i have finished with all my questions and moaning about the hospital lol


----------



## JakesMummy

Caro - good luck with your scan!! Will be eagerly waiting to hear the news!

I havent read or seen any Harry Potter books or films but they aren't my taste - I wanted to see Paranormal Activity 2 at the cinema but worried there would be too much jumping moments!! LOL OH wants to see Saw 3d - NO THANKYOU!! Jackass maybe, but nothing gory..i'd be sick knowing my new gag reflex!


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> So his ex found out the sex today. She's keeping it partially secret but has told my SIL and MIL. They're all giddy and excited for her. She's totally pissed on my parade. They're meant to be my family now not hers. :(

i think maybe it's partially your whole attitude about it as well, maybe? why can't they be excited for the both of you? yours is their true grandchild and nothing can take that away. 

try to relax about the whole thing, you're ruining the whole experience for yourself which is silly. i think rather than focusing on how she's ruining everything or getting all the attention, focus instead on your experience and your baby and stop having expectations of his family. i understand, really it do, it's just sometimes all about attitude.


----------



## DanaBump

gertrude said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> So his ex found out the sex today. She's keeping it partially secret but has told my SIL and MIL. They're all giddy and excited for her. She's totally pissed on my parade. They're meant to be my family now not hers. :(
> 
> ignore them, they're just being stupid - enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and stuff everyone else :)
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Oh Tasha you're missing out, love love love both the books and the movies. Just such great personalities and plots. Plus any movie in IMAX is automatically amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> both? there's 7 dear.Click to expand...
> 
> I think she meant both in terms of BOOKS and FILMS not that there were only 2 books :)
> 
> I love harry potter :) total escapismClick to expand...

now that i reread it, you're right. sorry! was so tired i misread it. :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Oh yeah, I meant both in terms of books and film, I gobbled up every book as they came out, so did DH. Now that the series is over luckily have 2 films left to keep us going. Will be sad when it all comes to an end though, just such a lovely series.

CottlestonPie, so sorry that his ex is stealing your thunder. Chin up and focus on all of the joy in your life. You can't force people to act any differently than they do and sometimes we can plain wear ourselves out willing someone to change. :flower:

Good luck to those with upcoming scans!!!


----------



## MissFox

I'm gonna see Harry Potter on Friday too... but even more exciting- 3PM FOR ME! I CANT WAIT to see my baby again!!! EEP!


----------



## chocojen

Cottleson how are you feeling?

Miss Fox hope it goes well today xx

I have just finished my last night shift now off til tuesday yay!!! Tried using the ultrasound machine at work last night but none of us can figure out how to use it, normally its the doctors who do it! Still we only have 2 weeks to go now til the scan! And next midwife appointment is next tuesday so will hopefully hear bubs again. I am working on the day of my next appointment but work have been great and dont mind me disappearing for a bit.

Loving this rain as it makes sleeping easier gonna catch a few hours now and get up around lunchtime have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm off tip Tuesday too! Nice feeling that, isn't it?
Im ok thank you hunny... Had a nice lie in. Managed to clear my head a bit. I agree with a lot of what you girls said yesterday (sorry I didnt reply I went to bed early).

DF and I had a heart to heart.both of us got a lot out in the open and I feel much better for it.
I've decided not to let the ex Nd my in-laws bother me. This is my baby and DFs baby. He couldn't care less about this ex of his and hasn't spoken to her since she announced her bfp. The most important thing in the world to both of us is our baby and I'm not going to let anyone elses news or reactions get in the way of that.
I'm fed up of being insecure and jealous so I'm making every effort to ignore it, put it to the back of my mind and enjoy my pregnancy with my fiancé. And finally getting to this point feels pretty good!! 
So I'm sorry I've been negative recently... It's all gonna change! x

Good luck this afternoon missfox! :thumbup: x


----------



## gertrude

great to read that chick :) 

I'm feeling very grumpy today - I want either a bump, or movement. I know that at 38 weeks I'm going to be very uncomfy with the bump and probably moaning about a foot in my rib cage but right now I want either please

*sulks*


----------



## Tasha360

Good luck with the scans today looking forward to pics! I have mine tomorrow at 10am.

Just took Jaimee for his pre school jabs :-( he wasnt liking it, cheered him up with a present from nanna though. 
Miserable weather here today ive got soaked in town and have to go out again in a minute. 

Glad to hear your feeling a bit better cottleston.

xx


----------



## laura3103

had my midwife app today and never got to hear babys heartbeat but she was in a good mood and was really nice.x 

also got my 20 week scan date which is the 16th dec so 4 weeks away :(


----------



## gertrude

4 weeks? oh my god that's ages! I thought next week was ages!


----------



## laura3103

yeah i know they are making me weight because of my BMI. 

got to see the consultant then as well so it will be a long day cause i know have to weight hours!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thats why mine is next week too laura


----------



## chocojen

Cottleson so pleased to hear you happier and its good that you have got things out in the open with OH. I hope things continue to get easier for you. xxxxxx

Miss Fox any news? Not sure what the time difference is! xx

Just gotten up and started some house work, Tasha the weather is shocking here too so not planning on leaving the house! I think I will start some planning for Christmas, I am not working this year as we are having OHs family here for a special family day to make the most of the time we have with MIL

x


----------



## MissFox

Jen- it's 7:30am here. I go at 3:00pm. So far away! I really need to clean the house too but UGH! My shoulder hurts so bad this morning. Sharp pain down my arm. Worst part is the other arm hurts too but the right one is just so much worse that I'm not noticing the left. 

I have so much to do today but I'm hoping it just makes time fly to 3!


----------



## chocojen

Yes Sam if you keep busy it might go quicker although for my last scan I kept really busy all morning and it still really dragged! It is 15.50 here so if you were in the UK you would know already!!! Sorry to hear you are still in so much pain was hoping your massage would have helped. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow, such a conversation I've missed here. I no longer have internet at home so I'll be around less for the next few weeks.

I hope all you ladies are doing well, and congrats on the ultrasounds and gender discoveries lately. 

Hurray for onions today! Next ultrasound is December 7!!


----------



## loopy82

Well I've had an up and down day! Got a call earlier to say I'd got a job when I thought I definitely hadn't. It's an xmas temp job and haven't told them I pregnant yet as I don't think it's going to affect them, am thinking I'll tell them pretty soon though as they might wonder at my ever expanding belly! 

Then got my downs screening results and although it is low risk it is on the borderline so we were quite worried. Went down to the hospital this afternoon to discuss it and we both feel much better now. Going to see what happens at the next scan and take it from there.

Hope you are all doing well :flower:


----------



## CrazyBird

Well done on getting the job loopy.
Fingers crossed everything will be fine at the scan, i would think even borderline low risk would be fine. I would be more worried if it was high risk.

I have my scan on Monday, excited but also nervous.


----------



## caro103

Evening girls :D

Well all went great at my scan today, took less than 10 mins though as bubs was so well behaved!

So found out we're on team :blue: :blue: :blue: :D:D DH is particularly thrilled! I wouldn't have minded either way but am now very excited to meet my little man :D xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats Caro!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey!!! congratulations on team :blue:

little boys are adorable !! :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha360

congrats caro xx


----------



## laura3103

welcome to team :blue: caro.x


----------



## UkCath

Yeah Mango!
Still a week to go to find out if it's a boy mango or a girl mango though.
So jeleous of all you people finding out now.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on team :blue: Caro


----------



## DanaBump

wow emmysmommy how weird is it that our due dates are the same and we're both having girls? 

sam-you need to hurry up and tell us what you're havin girl!


----------



## MissFox

TEAM :pink:

Aww, a little princess for me. Congrats on :blue: caro!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> TEAM :pink:
> 
> Aww, a little princess for me. Congrats on :blue: caro!

yay!!! welcome to team :pink:!!!

got any names picked?


----------



## MissFox

Her name will be Serenity Rose


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratualtions on team :pink: xxx


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Her name will be Serenity Rose

that's beautiful! 

now you can tell me if calling her by her name feels ackward at all since it's been "baby" until til now..


----------



## MissFox

very awkward lol


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on team :pink: MissFox!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> wow emmysmommy how weird is it that our due dates are the same and we're both having girls?
> 
> sam-you need to hurry up and tell us what you're havin girl!

I know...Its crazy lol :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

figured i'd finally post a bump pic. i'm normally not real small but there's definately a baby abby bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7









bump2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol I still can;t call her by name. either!! I am so used to saying baby, and I have known she is a girl from week 16..gawd! 

Many congrats caro and Missfox..fantastic news!!!

This little madam is a quiet one - I thought I'd be feeling her sooner but nope..however, she is always low and the pressure is quite imense, so what I do , if I feel she is low and pushing against my lower abdomen, I lie back and can feel where she is laying! Wierd but amazing! It is a tender area, so I know where she is, almost like a bum sticking out!!

I am so OVERWHELMED!!! I have so much to do including move house, birthdays christmas, and now I collected 5 vacuum packed bags of clothes to sort through, wash and ebay. Not including the housework, Jake and babysitting my niece and nephew..So in theory I am a cook, cleaner, taxi-driver, shopkeeper, Nurse, Counsellor, etc so my salary should well be into the 100k mark!!! I wish!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh Dana - your bump is definately there!! How sweet! I'll post another pic in the week.


----------



## finallyprego

Well ladies looks like i need to be added to team pink!!!!!!! Can i get the little pink stork plz!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the girls finallyprego and missfox, welcome to team :pink: !!!!

Dana, definitely a bump you've got going on there, very cute!!!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on team :pink: finallyprego!!! Girls are starting to catch up to all these boys..lol :)


----------



## camishantel

yay to all the ladies who have found out.. I hope baby cooperates on friday so I can finally know

on a happy note I am half way today


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on finding out your teams ladies! 

I just had a dream that I was telling MIL the sex of the baby and I was pointing at SILs tummy saying "I've got that one! One of them! Yeah we got the same!" which would mean I'd be on team pink. 
It's the first pink dream I've had in a while..went through a phase of having blue dreams.


----------



## chocojen

congrats caro and miss fox xxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on team pink girls ill add your storks! xx

Scan in just over an hour, well thats if OH decides to get outta bed to take me if not looks like ill be getting a taxi and going on my own :-(


----------



## chocojen

Hope the scan goes well Tasha. 
Think I am gonna start my christmas shopping today, need to think about getting organised as we are hosting it here!
x


----------



## Tasha360

Back from my scan, still on team purple lol

My lilltle girl was fine but my boy is thought to have a hole in the heart. I have to go back next week for a consultant scan to see more, so dont really know anything until then 
:-(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tahsa I will be praying all is fine with your little boy. xxx

Cami FX baby cooperates


----------



## gertrude

fingers crossed here too tasha x


----------



## CottlestonPie

And here xx 
It's good that they've detected it already as they may be able to do something about it. And sometimes they can heal on their own. Fingers crossed for you and your boy xx


I've barely felt bubs over the past couple of days. Hoping that means growth spurt and nothing bad. I heard the heartbeat on the doppler and could hear movement but fewer distinct kicks than usual.


----------



## bernina

Tasha, I'll keep you and babies in my prayers, hope everything works out just fine. Those ultrasounds can be so scary.


----------



## bernina

CottlestonPie, the frequency of movements changes a lot day to day for me as well. I felt little one very strong over the weekend but Tuesday and Wednesday I didn't feel her nearly as much. Last night though I think she woke me up with kicking and then driving into work she gave me a few good nudges. So I think it's totally normal to feel them strongly one day, and then barely there the next few days. I find I feel her most when laying on my back in bed or when sitting on sofa with legs propped up.


----------



## chocojen

Tasha thinking of you, I hope all is ok. I cant imagine how scary this must be for you. If it helps at all my OH was diagnosed with a hole in his heart while inuterine and he has never had to have anything done about it, he has a check up every year but still has his hole and enjoys a normal active lifestyle. Fingers crossed for you next week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha thinking of you...I'll keep you and your lo's in my prayers


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Fixing to go to my doc appt and ultrasound, Its technically my 20wk ultrasound but they are doing it early! So I'm excited and nervous at the same time!! I'll update when i return!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck today Emmy's...can't wait to see your scan.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

fingers crossed all goes well at next scan tasha xxx

i havent been feeling JT move to much but i think thats because i have a anterior placenta when i have the doppler on i can hear lots of movements but only feel some

4 days till scan :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

I've had a few days where I couldn't feel very many movements especially big ones. Then I got some growing pains and they're back!! 
Tasha, I hope that everything works out. I'm sure it will. I have to say, I was totally excited when we found out what we were having but then I went into mommy mode and oculdn't take my eyes off the screen. I had to see everything she was measuring and make sure that everything looked OK (I kept asking, lol)
Baby was mesuring at 19w5d (i was 19w6d) except her legs were measuring 20w2d!!! I think she's gonna be a model... or hopefully just not as short as I am!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hooray! Felt some movement. It was either in appreciation of, or in protest of hearing that Bruno Mars song "Just The Way You Are"... which was a sweet song once upon a time... until the shop downstairs flicked through music channels to hear it over an over again on a daily basis. Argh!


----------



## laura3103

evening ladies. 

:hugs: tasha 

had some good news today i applied on a housing ass last friday because the council refused to help me and i had a phone call today to go and view a flat in wolverhampton in the morning just hope its nice so i can be in for xmas. 

hopefully things are on the up.

also as i was typing just i swear baby grayson as just done a somersault it was such a weird feeling ( well i hope it was baby lol)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh, good luck with the flat Laura, hope it's a goodun... keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## laura3103

thanks cottleston i really hope its nice i had a look on streetview and the outside is not much to look at as its a converted house but its whats on the inside that counts i guess and my dad is coming with me tomorrow to look with me so i just dont make a mistake as its quite far away from where i live now with me dad


----------



## bernina

Best of luck tomorrow Laura, sounds promsing! Good idea on taking Dad along, he'll be able to give it a good once over and decide if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## caro103

Congrats Miss Fox on team pink! is your DH pleased as didn't he quite want a boy? mine is over the moon he's got a son on the way :haha: but for some reason I feel a bit deflated today, think it might be because the anticipation of not knowing has now gone!? I really didn't mind what sex I was having, in some ways I prefer a boy in others I'd have prefered a girl, but main thing was bubs was healthy. Just can't get put my finger on my feelings, lol! anyone else feel like that after they found out?

Tasha, I so hope its good news for your little boy next week, most heart holes are fixed these days or managed with treatment or need nothing at all, fx'ed for him!


----------



## laura3103

caro was totally like that when they told me i was having a boy i think cause i was soooo convinced i was having another girl and feel in love with a girls name i was just soo shocked to see boy bits.

but now i am sooo over the moon and cant wait to meet my little man.


----------



## MissFox

Caro he was very much looking forward to a son because he wanted the father son relationship he never had. He's still so happy and says that at least now we know we are having 2 kids! Or he says we aren't stopping til we get a boy. I'm so excited for you but its true: as long as baby is healthy were all good and happy!


----------



## caro103

cheers girls, made me smile. I am so totally loving that i'm having a boy...love their toys better for one ;), dunno something odd about definately knowing! hehe. Give me a few days and it'll sink in! plus we;re going shopping tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm sooooo looking forward to that first pink/blue shop! Bring on monday :happydance:
I know what you mean about boys toys... I'm a tomboy. I love robots and dinosaurs! Getting used to the idea of having a girl now though (I'm still convinced!!). But I'm not a fan of pink, so it'll be mostly purples!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

My little girl loves the boys toys as much as the girls ones, for christmas its a bike and a drum kit! ( I know I'm insane but it's what she wants!)

Fingers crossed for you Tasha, must be such a worry when these things come up on the scan xx


----------



## Tasha360

great news laura hope its ok. The council are doing naff all for us too look like having cots in the living room lol xx


----------



## laura3103

its stupid tasha i'm not top of the list even tho i live in my dads living room with gertie so now i have gone through midland heart and its only taken them a week to offer me somewhere. 

but i'm still going to bid on the council as i will eventually need a 3 bed even more so if this place is small.


----------



## Tasha360

ive never heard of them. Im living in a private rent a the mo. It is 3 bedroomed but they are all tiny. No way would we fit another cot in any. My smallest room just has 3 wardrobes in and its full, Demi's in with us at the mo. The council just say we can put 2 kids in each room but if they actually saw how big they were they might understand. Cant afford to move rivately either because we dont have the big deposit needed and we wont get ours back from here untill we actually move which we cant do until we have somewhere to go. arrrrgh
Sorry rant over lol xx


----------



## laura3103

i told them the other day that there is system is totally wrong people that have just entered this country are on a higher band than use that were born and contrabuted to the country. 

tasha i've been told to contact citizens advice and my local MP for help so if i was you i would go down that route as well.x 

i didnt want to move so far away but it will only be temp as i will need a 3 bed eventually as well.x


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations to all of you who found out team blue or pink!!!
Tasha, hope things start looking up for you soon xxx


----------



## Tasha360

yeah ive been thinking of writing to the mp, im in band 7 the lowest :-(

ill upload my scan pics tomorrow cant be botherd now ive got my pjs on with a cuppa and watching a film and im not movin.

xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Hope everything works out for your boy tasha. I'm sure it will. Stay positive.

Congrats on all the gender scans. It's so exciting. Dp is adamant we are having a girl. We shall see.


----------



## laura3103

i'm in band 5 and i'm sleepin in my dads living room with gertie and would of had to have had baby in here as well.


----------



## camishantel

Tasha hope everything turns out ok... I will keep you in my prayers... I so hope baby co operates tomorrow guess we shall see...


----------



## chocojen

Sorry you ladies are struggling, makes me appreciate our little home even more! I am proud of it too as we worked very hard to buy it and did so much overtime! 
Just to let you all know I joined the mother care club today and got lots of vouchers. Off to bed now sleep well everyone x


----------



## chocojen

Sorry you ladies are struggling, makes me appreciate our little home even more! I am proud of it too as we worked very hard to buy it and did so much overtime! 
Just to let you all know I joined the mother care club today and got lots of vouchers. Off to bed now sleep well everyone x


----------



## chocojen

Whoops double post


----------



## Kimboowee

20 week scan tomorrow!

Wooopwooop!!!


----------



## DanaBump

ok so possible tmi and totally embarrassing...

has anyone else had a sort of funky smell with all the extra discharge? i don't think it's an infection just a lot of it sitting in a warm spot, lol. 

plz tell me someone else is having this? going to try and buy liners and see if that helps.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> ok so possible tmi and totally embarrassing...
> 
> has anyone else had a sort of funky smell with all the extra discharge? i don't think it's an infection just a lot of it sitting in a warm spot, lol.
> 
> plz tell me someone else is having this? going to try and buy liners and see if that helps.

I wouldn't say it's "funky" but it definitely isn't my smell. The only way I can describe is my husband and my smell combined... which makes me imagine that it's baby's smell. :shrug: But that's just a theory. (obviously! :haha:)


----------



## MissFox

Yea!! dana I'm having that problem also. I've been wearing panty liners for a while. Honestly- it kinda smells like babys smell if that makes sense. It's definitely not my smell.


----------



## JakesMummy

Had to wear liners last pregnancy, it was that extreme..Luckily, it isn;t as bad this time.

Tahsa I am thinking of you hun 

Congrats to all of those who found out which team they are on! Very exciting!

Attached is my 18 week pic..now 19 weeks. Yay almost half way!

https://i55.tinypic.com/2937msl.jpg


----------



## DanaBump

yay!!! baby has a crib!!!

what do you all think?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cadence-...and-Toddler-Mattress-Bundle-Espresso/14245024


----------



## bernina

Beautiful Dana, love the finish on the wood. Have you picked bedding yet?

JakesMummy, love your bump, it is picture perfect looking, all bump, no fat, so cute!!

Tasha, how are you and OH doing? Things getting any better or still the same?


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana I LOVE that cot! I was going to go for a cherrywood sleigh type but was way too expensive here! Perfect for a litle girl : )

Thankyou Bernina! This bump is wayyy different to how I carried before..I piled on weight around my hips , thighs and bum with Jake, but this one is going straight out there LOL! I look down and can just see the tips of my toes...It is getting to the point of worrying about maintenance "down there!" Can barely bloody see!


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Beautiful Dana, love the finish on the wood. Have you picked bedding yet?
> 
> JakesMummy, love your bump, it is picture perfect looking, all bump, no fat, so cute!!
> 
> Tasha, how are you and OH doing? Things getting any better or still the same?

thanks girls! we're just in love. was going to do the cherry but then decided on the espresso finish instead. agreed it's perfect for a little girl and will grow with her, which we love.

jakes- do you have a walmart or cosco discount store? try looking on ebay or amazon, pretty cheap on there too

we actually did pick out bedding, i'll attach it below. soooo cute!

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh my Dana - the bedding is gorgeous!!! Makes a change from all the pink!!!!


Sorry girls..had to do it and add a countdown ticker til Christmas!!


----------



## MissFox

I love the purple!


----------



## cola pops

Kimboowee said:


> 20 week scan tomorrow!
> 
> Wooopwooop!!!

Hope all goes well. Are you finding out the sex?

TMI ALERT!!!!!
On the discharge front, yeah not really a horrid smell just different from normal. Am still getting quite alot of discharge though are any of you? Sort of snotty?:blush: sorry if tmi, not sure how else to put it x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm getting the same. I think it depends on how much water I drink too... when I've drank loads, it's more creamy but when I don't drink enough/as much it's more snotty. TMI sorry! :blush:


----------



## cola pops

That makes sense, I couldn't get fluids down well yesterday, so maybe thats why it was like that. Thanks xx


----------



## gertrude

I have some days with more discharge (god I hate that word) and other days none at all. 

I am however finding everything too much effort. I can't begin to say how pleased I am it's the weekend. I'm exhausted. 

Yesterday I had loads of cramps too - I think it's linked to bowels and bladder (held a wee in for too long! and had a fair amount of trapped wind too) but it was a bit scary. 

In good news though I think I'm getting a bit of a bump :) My tum is definitely a completley different shape now (not just fat and squishy :haha: )


----------



## Tasha360

bernina said:


> Beautiful Dana, love the finish on the wood. Have you picked bedding yet?
> 
> JakesMummy, love your bump, it is picture perfect looking, all bump, no fat, so cute!!
> 
> Tasha, how are you and OH doing? Things getting any better or still the same?

Still not brilliantly hun, he had the day off work to come to the scan with me yesterday and wouldnt get outta bed so i had to get a taxi at the last minute :-(


----------



## gertrude

he did what? you serious?


----------



## DanaBump

Tasha360 said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful Dana, love the finish on the wood. Have you picked bedding yet?
> 
> JakesMummy, love your bump, it is picture perfect looking, all bump, no fat, so cute!!
> 
> Tasha, how are you and OH doing? Things getting any better or still the same?
> 
> Still not brilliantly hun, he had the day off work to come to the scan with me yesterday and wouldnt get outta bed so i had to get a taxi at the last minute :-(Click to expand...

wow. :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Aww Tasha, I'm sorry he's acting like this right now. I really hope that he snaps out of whatever funk he's in and comes around for you and all the kiddos. No fair you feeling like you're in this alone. :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

aternoon girls

it wasnt good news with the flat it would have been ok if i wasnt having another baby as the bedrooms were tiny i could of just fit gerties toddler bed in the small room.
but on a brighter note he said he will defo look for a bigger place for me and i should hear something soon fxd.

also i was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this today i have had te sneezes and i dont like baby likes them as after each one i get like a bubbling sensation in my tummy like hes doing a somersault cause i have scared him.


----------



## MissFox

Aww Tasha- I am so sorry he's being such a butthead jerkface. My DH tries to stay in bed when I have my appointments sometimes and I just give him attitude and he is up in no time. I'm sorry you had to go alone!!


----------



## chocojen

My other half can't make any of the midwife appointments but he wouldn't miss a scan. Sorry tasha hearing bad news on your own too thinking of you. X. 
Just been for a walk at the beach with my best friend and her little girl but it started raining and we got soaked! Trying to warm up again now!


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks girls xxx

Really dont know whats up with him lately he's not usually like this

Sorry to hear the flat was no good laura.

Wonder how the scans today went? xx


----------



## bernina

Sorry about the flat Laura, but glad you seem to have found folks that are willing to help you out. I'm sure a bigger one will open up.

Just got the results back of our blood tests after the ultrasound revealed the cyst in the brain.

Risk of Trisomy 18 is 1 in 30,000 which she said is good and she's not worried, whew! 
Risk of Downs is 1 in 280 which is higher, but I'll be nearly 34 when I deliver so it's not a huge shock or anything. 

She did offer amnio but said the risks are 1 in 250 of loosing the baby. I of course said I'm not interested, and she said that was a smart choice. I'm sure due to my age and downs risk she felt she needed to at least offer it.

So the trisomy 18 relieves me, the downs is a bit higher than I thought, but I'm okay I think with that.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina prayer going up for you and your little girl xx


----------



## bernina

Thanks reedsgirl :flower: When is your scan again?


----------



## laura3103

glad everything is looking up bernina i'm sure your little girl will be ok.x

as for the flat it nice to know that there is actually someone that wants to help me. 

tasha i'm sure he will come round soon chick.x


----------



## loopy82

bernina said:


> Sorry about the flat Laura, but glad you seem to have found folks that are willing to help you out. I'm sure a bigger one will open up.
> 
> Just got the results back of our blood tests after the ultrasound revealed the cyst in the brain.
> 
> Risk of Trisomy 18 is 1 in 30,000 which she said is good and she's not worried, whew!
> Risk of Downs is 1 in 280 which is higher, but I'll be nearly 34 when I deliver so it's not a huge shock or anything.
> 
> She did offer amnio but said the risks are 1 in 250 of loosing the baby. I of course said I'm not interested, and she said that was a smart choice. I'm sure due to my age and downs risk she felt she needed to at least offer it.
> 
> So the trisomy 18 relieves me, the downs is a bit higher than I thought, but I'm okay I think with that.

Glad you're trisomy 18 risk is so low, so does that mean the cyst shouldn't be too much of a problem?

My downs risk came back 1 in 220 and I'm about 5 years younger than you. It was quite a shock to me and my OH but don't think I'll be having the amnio either. If it was just up to me I definitely wouldn't but my OH has previously said he'd want to consider all our options, really though I think I read that it's still less than a 1% chance. Going to see how the 20 week scan goes, fxed it's all fine.


----------



## DanaBump

Anyone hear how camis scan went?


----------



## MissFox

I was just thinking about Cami. I haven't heard.


----------



## bernina

Thanks loopy, it's nice to hear from other people in similar situations (not that I'd wish higher odds on anyone of course). 

As for the cyst, chances are it will be gone before birth and even if it's not it poses no issues later in life, so I don't think they're worried about it at all. If there had been other markers then it would have been more worrisome is what I've been told.

Hope Cami updates us soon with some lovely news and pictures!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Berina my scan is not til Nv 30. 

I spoke to Cami earlier today...she didn't say much but they still couldn't tell much. So she still doesn't know pink or blue.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is the bedding we purchased for Ava..lol :)
https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1879/avabedding.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Very very cute Emmy's!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

We got a total of 15 pieces for only $60...I was so excited!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow that is a great deal! Where did you get it?


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

It was at this consignment sale called 'Just Between Friends'...I couldn't believe it and everything is in fabulous condition!


----------



## MissFox

That's GREAT!


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Berina my scan is not til Nv 30.
> 
> I spoke to Cami earlier today...she didn't say much but they still couldn't tell much. So she still doesn't know pink or blue.

wow, feel bad for her. she wanted to know so bad.


----------



## DanaBump

woho!! we got abby's bedding that sells for 150, 84.99 winning bid brand new! LOVE me some ebay!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oooh love Ebay!! So much of our stuff for this one has been bought off of there, as I am selling all Jakes stuff worth hundreds! I got a baby bath support (I didn;t have one with Jake and have to admit, he was a wriggler and when wet, babies slip and slide!) so learnt my lesson there - Mamas & Papas it was £16 I got it for 50p! Lol!
I also got bundles of girls clothes, and I know they have been hardly worn as look brand new, and babies grow so fast! £10 for 40 items!!Wow and thats including Jasper Conran dresses and good quality M&S/Next clothing. Spent way too much on Jake and learnt my lesson there.

Hope everyone is starting to feel little movements? I get it maybe in the morning when I am half asleep and wondering if what I just felt, was real!? She is certainly quiet compared to my little man at this point. Our 20 week scan is 30th November - fingers crossed all is well. 


Guess what DH is doing - - playing COD..lol fantastic! I don;t mind as it keeps him from hassling me when I want to surf the net. Off xmas shopping tomorrow..child free!!!

What is everyones plans for this weekend?


----------



## MissFox

I'll be working all weekend :cry: but then I get a couple days of relax around thanksgiving and SHOPPING ON FRIDAY!


----------



## camishantel

ok so yeah they still couldn't tell so now I am off to the high risk dr on the 10th of december to see if they have better luck... they don't think anything is wrong as measurements they are getting are spot on with me being due april 6th and hb has been good... who knows I might be forced into team YELLOW... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... anyway on a better front I am actually feeling stuff todaylittle taps even though dr was suprised I was feelinganything at all being as I have a anterior placenta but when I got home and laid down felt definite jabs toward the bottom of my belly... LOVE IT


----------



## MissFox

Glad your measurments are good Cami! That's the most important part. I hope that they do find out what you are having though!! That will be very exciting.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm goin to view a nursing chair later... Meant to be leavingthe house in half an hour but I'm still in bed as DF went for a shower 35 minutes ago and is still sitting on the toilet playing angry birds. He's addicted and I really need to pee!


----------



## chocojen

Bernina I am so pleased you have had some good news. Loopy sorry to hear yours is not so good. I am so pleased we didn't go for the screening. 
Fed up as not sleeping!


----------



## chocojen

Bernina I am so pleased you have had some good news. Loopy sorry to hear yours is not so good. I am so pleased we didn't go for the screening. 
Fed up as not sleeping!


----------



## gertrude

Oooooo I *think* I have had a couple of movements! They feel like very quick muscle twitches! It's my scan in 6 days so I don't want to jinx anything but yay all the same!

THis weekend will mostly be spent in bed


----------



## UkCath

gertrude said:


> Oooooo I *think* I have had a couple of movements! They feel like very quick muscle twitches! It's my scan in 6 days so I don't want to jinx anything but yay all the same!

Yay .. great feeling isn't it.

My Scan is in 6 days too... well 5 days 19 hours 53 mins....


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> Oooh love Ebay!! So much of our stuff for this one has been bought off of there, as I am selling all Jakes stuff worth hundreds! I got a baby bath support (I didn;t have one with Jake and have to admit, he was a wriggler and when wet, babies slip and slide!) so learnt my lesson there - Mamas & Papas it was £16 I got it for 50p! Lol!
> I also got bundles of girls clothes, and I know they have been hardly worn as look brand new, and babies grow so fast! £10 for 40 items!!Wow and thats including Jasper Conran dresses and good quality M&S/Next clothing. Spent way too much on Jake and learnt my lesson there.
> 
> Hope everyone is starting to feel little movements? I get it maybe in the morning when I am half asleep and wondering if what I just felt, was real!? She is certainly quiet compared to my little man at this point. Our 20 week scan is 30th November - fingers crossed all is well.
> 
> 
> Guess what DH is doing - - playing COD..lol fantastic! I don;t mind as it keeps him from hassling me when I want to surf the net. Off xmas shopping tomorrow..child free!!!
> 
> What is everyones plans for this weekend?

i fell in love with ebay when i was planning our wedding. love! love! love!

we decided to try and leave some stuff for the baby shower like clothes ext. it's so hard not to just buy it all! 

abby is definitely moving and shakin around in there, she was doing summer saults last night which is frankly, the weirdest thing i've ever felt, lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ebay is awesome! We bought a lovely nursing chair for £50 today... I'm sure they're at least £150 new. It's white wood with purple upholstery. Might make new covers though.

That's it, I'm not buying ANYTHING else until after the scan. How hard can it be right? It's only monday!


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Ebay is awesome! We bought a lovely nursing chair for £50 today... I'm sure they're at least £150 new. It's white wood with purple upholstery. Might make new covers though.
> 
> That's it, I'm not buying ANYTHING else until after the scan. How hard can it be right? It's only monday!

oooh, a scan, how exciting!! hiya hun, so glad to see you are doing well. please let me know how can goes. 

i'm now in my TWW, having given it our all this last week - DH is officailly knackered, haha. hopefully i'll be back on the pregnacy forums soon, send your sticky dust my way! x


----------



## chocojen

sticky baby dust for you jeffsar, ringers crossed xxx


----------



## camishantel

lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: jeffsar


----------



## MissFox

:dust: Jeffsar!! GOOD LUCK! 

I'm having an emotional wreck kind of a day. I can't stop crying and I'm supposed to go to work but I can't right now. MIL is such a c*nt. She hates me. We went to dinner for DHs bday and she made it a point to ignore me and then make it CLEAR that she was paying ONLy for HIS meal- I was on my own but whatever. THEN she told her other son that she is paying for him and his wife and their son when we go out for his birthday. I don't even know how I'm supposed to do the holidays with these people when I'm so very clearly unwanted.


----------



## gertrude

UkCath said:


> Yay .. great feeling isn't it.
> 
> My Scan is in 6 days too... well 5 days 19 hours 53 mins....

I do hope it's pickle and not just my imagination tbh- I dread finding out at the scan something has gone wrong and i was thinking it was movement

scan in 5 days, 15 hours, 5 minutes and 29 seconds



jeffsar said:


> i'm now in my TWW, having given it our all this last week - DH is officailly knackered, haha. hopefully i'll be back on the pregnacy forums soon, send your sticky dust my way! x

everythin gi have 2 of is crossed for you love x



MissFox said:


> :dust: Jeffsar!! GOOD LUCK!
> 
> I'm having an emotional wreck kind of a day. I can't stop crying and I'm supposed to go to work but I can't right now. MIL is such a c*nt. She hates me. We went to dinner for DHs bday and she made it a point to ignore me and then make it CLEAR that she was paying ONLy for HIS meal- I was on my own but whatever. THEN she told her other son that she is paying for him and his wife and their son when we go out for his birthday. I don't even know how I'm supposed to do the holidays with these people when I'm so very clearly unwanted.

good god what is it with people? I read things like this on here and just want to slap all these horrible idiotic people - your OH should stand up to her - pathetic woman that she is


----------



## camishantel

MissFox that is horrible... I feel like that a lot of times around my step mother but at least I don't have to deal with her or my dad during the holidays this thanksgiving as they are going out of town and won't be here


----------



## DanaBump

> good god what is it with people? I read things like this on here and just want to slap all these horrible idiotic people - your OH should stand up to her - pathetic woman that she is

agreed! where the hell was ryan when all this went on? no way dh would've let my MIL talk to me that way. he's already had conversations with his whole family that if they don't accept me and really try, he's not coming around and no way are they a part of the baby or my step son's life. that was last year and things really turned around this year. clearly, you're not going anywhere and either they accept or they're out.


----------



## MissFox

He wants his mommys approval so bad. She threw him out when he was 14 (both of her 2 older sons) and now he just wants her. Right now he can't even talk to her bc he's so mad at her but I also can't talk to him about it because it just pisses him off and he wants us to get along so bad. I think i'm just taking it especially hard because I haven't been spending much time with my mom and we're usually so close but she's so busy with work and so am i.
I think I just need to accept that I am taking a mental breakdown day and not going to work. Oh and I have to see her tonight at dinner. FML.
And it really just bugs me because my mom LOVES DH. She knows that i love him and that's what matters to her.


----------



## MissFox

Figured I should do something to cheer me up: Show you all some of my baby pictures!!! 
:baby:Here is miss Serenity Rose at 20 weeks
At first she didn't want to show us the potty shot but her daddy kept calling her "his boy" so she decided to prove him wrong! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20wk3d1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 11









20wkarm.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10









potty shot.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gertrude

good god, what is he playing at? I can understand wanting her approval but he can't have that at your expense, that's not how it works.

I'm so lucky with my in-laws, my MIL (we're not married but it';s the easiest way to describe her) said I was the daughter she never had yesterday - I nearly cried at her (I'm crying a lot atm!)

can I kick him just a little bit for being stupid? :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jeffsar!! Oodles and oodles of sticky baby dust coming your way xxx
Glad to hear your DH is doing his job :haha: Hope to see you back in the pg forums really soon hun :dust:


----------



## MissFox

Oh see, with her she has the perfect daughter! 
I don't know what's running though his mind. I just don't know what to do. We were good until we got in the first fight about her posting that I was pregnant on fb. Since then she hasn't liked me. We were even doing good in between that and the wedding but she's butthurt that she wasn't "invited" because noone was it was the guy who married us, his wife and ryan and I. We signed a piece of paper. She hates me for that too.


----------



## gertrude

she sounds like a high school friend not someones grown up mum!


----------



## cola pops

CottlestonPie said:


> Ebay is awesome! We bought a lovely nursing chair for £50 today... I'm sure they're at least £150 new. It's white wood with purple upholstery. Might make new covers though.
> 
> That's it, I'm not buying ANYTHING else until after the scan. How hard can it be right? It's only monday!

Hope your scan goes well on Monday, got mine on Tuesday. Really exciting!!!


----------



## cola pops

> oooh, a scan, how exciting!! hiya hun, so glad to see you are doing well. please let me know how can goes.
> 
> i'm now in my TWW, having given it our all this last week - DH is officailly knackered, haha. hopefully i'll be back on the pregnacy forums soon, send your sticky dust my way! x

[/QUOTE]
Lots and lots of :dust::dust: :flower:


----------



## Tasha360

Great pics sam!!

Jeffsar good luck hun, hope you get your bfp very soon xx

Cottleston your Oh sounds just like mine lol he loves angry birds too

Love the bedding ladies. I have bought my 1st couple of outfits for the babies this weekend. Going to try and persuade my OH to put the one cot up ready tomorrow as its blocking up my hallway at the mo. 

Im getting loads of movement now and i LOVE it!!

Well im off to find something quick for tea now, spent the day in Merry Hill ( the local ladies will know what a nightmare that is) , Most of my xmas shopping is done now though so i can relax a bit. My feet are killing. 
Night girls xxx


----------



## Tasha360

oh and ill try and upload my scan pics later or in the morning and my latest bump pic. My fundal height was measured on thurday by my consultant and it was 32!! Thats the same as a 32 weeker in a singleton pregnancy. xx


----------



## gertrude

tasha - the fact it's known as merry hell says it all :haha: why on earth were you there on a saturday?????


----------



## Tasha360

I wont be doing it again thats for sure!! It was a nightmare but my mom works in the week so the weekend is the only time we have really and with both of the kids and toilet stops and feeds etc its taken from 11 am till 7 pm. Where are you from gertrude? xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls i went to see harry potter last night ! i loved it !!!

:dust: jeffsar xxxxxxx

went to the chiropractor yesterday ......ouch!!!!


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> Great pics sam!!
> 
> Jeffsar good luck hun, hope you get your bfp very soon xx
> 
> Cottleston your Oh sounds just like mine lol he loves angry birds too
> 
> Love the bedding ladies. I have bought my 1st couple of outfits for the babies this weekend. Going to try and persuade my OH to put the one cot up ready tomorrow as its blocking up my hallway at the mo.
> 
> Im getting loads of movement now and i LOVE it!!
> 
> Well im off to find something quick for tea now, spent the day in Merry Hill ( the local ladies will know what a nightmare that is) , Most of my xmas shopping is done now though so i can relax a bit. My feet are killing.
> Night girls xxx

merry hell on a saturday are you mad :haha:


----------



## gertrude

Tasha360 said:


> I wont be doing it again thats for sure!! It was a nightmare but my mom works in the week so the weekend is the only time we have really and with both of the kids and toilet stops and feeds etc its taken from 11 am till 7 pm. Where are you from gertrude? xx

north brum :) near sutton :)

I've been to hell once and I'll never ever go again - felt like I'd never escape :haha:


----------



## camishantel

ok bump pic time I cut off my head sorta.. but hey I am at work so lovely attire
 



Attached Files:







Photo0029.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MissFox

Nice Cami!!! Here is my 20 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## camishantel

haha I think I am 2 of you


----------



## MissFox

lol. Well I'm just a very small person. I'm the smallest (besides my mom) on my mom's side of the family. I'm 5' and weigh about 180. So "technically" I'm heavy but I think I carry my weight pretty good. 
This is where I was at about 6.5 weeks or so
 



Attached Files:







6.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## camishantel

I was a US size 20 down from a US size 26 when I first started this pregnancy


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> lol. Well I'm just a very small person. I'm the smallest (besides my mom) on my mom's side of the family. I'm 5' and weigh about 180. So "technically" I'm heavy but I think I carry my weight pretty good.
> This is where I was at about 6.5 weeks or so

for 5' you carry your weight very well! i was 185 and 5'7 (at like 20, LOL) and didn't look half as good as you.


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh all the bumps are coming along nicely!!! Mine has suddenly swollen out today..could be to do with the Krispy Kremes I consumed..ooops!!

I am 5ft11 so the bump always appears lower on me..I seem to carry them low and towards my back, which ends up in back pain half the time.


----------



## bernina

Lovely scan pics MissFox!! Sorry about the witch of a MIL you have, but I think you're handling things very well. DH should stand up for you but I do understand why it's hard for him, some boys just always have a soft spot for their mother and always seek their approval. 

Cami, sorry they couldn't get the gender but so glad the measurements look well. I think I've always pictured a girl when you talk about your baby, no idea why and I realize it's totally random, but that's just what pops into my head. 

All the bump pics are great, I need to get one up soon to mark halfway.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks girls.


----------



## DanaBump

saw this *Reedsgirl* and thought of you.

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=61997


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies, am awake early after another sleepess night, I am so fed up of it! I went to bed really early last night so at least I got a few hours in before it all went wrong! I dont know what I can do to help with sleep I just cant get comfortable, any suggestions would be appreciated! Thing is I get so tired in the day I end up having naps during the day and that probably doesnt help! I used to sleep on my front but that is uncomfortable now thing is on my side my hips and shouders start to hurt grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

Also grumpy about the fact that I am still being sick, OH cooked a lovey risotto for tea last night and I brought it back up, thought by 18 weeks that would have stopped!

Anyway got a nice day planned today off to our friends house for a lunch and to see our godchildren (twins who are 2 in a couple of weeks) so that should be fun.

Sam I love the pictures of serenity they are beautiful congratulations again.

I too have convinced myself the movements I fet were wind, I think it is because I have me next MW appointment on tuesday and I know she will listen in, I get so scared she wont find anything!

Have a good day ladies sorry tp have had such a moan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

chocojen - if on your side hurts try the yoga pregnancy way of lying on your side 

https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/26143/images/300x200/Side-lying-leg-lift.jpg

lie on your side and bring the top leg up (like recovery position) it leaves room for your bump but is WAY more comfortable and accommodates your expanding bump well - I love it and can sleep so well. I can't sleep totally on my side it just is horrid.

I had a lovely night sleep last night but have woken to cat puke and cat wee (missed their box, one of them is super fussy about his poo house) - not the best way to start a sunday morning! BUT I'm off out for sunday lunch which is awesome and I can't wait!


----------



## CottlestonPie

21 weeks today! Babys a banana!


----------



## UkCath

MissFox. Great scan pictures but so sorry about the MIL.

Jen - it does feel like wind doesn't it? but it won't be... it started like that for me too but it' getting stronger every day. S/he is moving about right now. Still not stong enough for DH to feel from the outside though,


----------



## nina2011

i'm due 6th april and cant wait first time mummy and daddy so excited


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Thats how I sleep getrude! my leg ends up really high trying to get comfy lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

nina2011 said:


> i'm due 6th april and cant wait first time mummy and daddy so excited

:hi: welcome to April sweet peas and bnb xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

24 hours till my scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura3103

i sleep like that as well but with my leg on a pillow so my hips are level and i found its the only way i can sleep now.


went to a wedding yesterday it was lovely but i can honestly say it was a very long day and not sure baby grayson enjoyed it as towards the end of the night i was having terrible pains at the bottom of my bump still a little sore now.

hope its nothing serious as he hasnt being poking me for the last couple of days so if its still hurting tomorrow docs it is.

i'm glad to be home now and to see my little lady she played her grandad up last night and he was in a mood when i walked in lol


----------



## nina2011

i was wondering if any one could help me i am 20 weeks pregnant and i have felt my baby move for a while but my husbabnd still hasnt felt anythin wen will he feel i am a bigish lady just wanted to no if that had anythin to do with him not being able to feel it yet please help as i dont want him to miss out anymore 

many thanks xxx

:cloud9: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## MissFox

Nina- Don't worry, he will be able to feel the baby move within the next few weeks I'm sure. My DH usually will rest his hands on my belly while I'm sleeping and he was able to feel the baby move for the first time at 18 weeks. There have only been a couple movements since then that he could feel from the outside but it will happen. I'm due April 7th. Also- have him put his ear up to your belly he will be able to hear some noises. That's how DH bonds right now wihle he movements are still sparce (for him)

THanks ladies. I'm feeling much better today. Went to my BFFs and she gave me pumpkin cookies. I love anything pumpkin! 
3 days of long days at work and then I get to work from home most of wednesday. I'm so excited about it getting so close to my trip to Massachusetts. Can't wait to spend a day in NYC with DH


----------



## lyndsey37

Hi All so so so excited about tomorrows scan cant wait to find out if my angel is boy or girl woo hoo!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

Welcome to sweetpeas nina ill add you on the list xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

nina im a size 26 ish (uk) and with alex OH felt movements around the 23 week mark


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im soooo excited for my scan tomorrow , i hope everythings ok


----------



## Tasha360

good luck with your scans tomorrow Lyndsey and pinksnowball xx


----------



## caro103

oooh good luck with scans tomorrow lynsey and pinksnowball! can't wait to find out what your having :D

Nina my OH hasn't felt baby move from outside yet and nor have I. He just wriggles away inside at the moment and I'm not particularly big either so don't worry hun it'll come with time xxx

Bought my cot today :D:D so excited! went for a lovely dark coco colour. Just got to take one piece back cos it has a dint in it, grrr, but otherwise is perfect! :D x


----------



## CrazyBird

Chocojen i was suffering loads at night with my hips, so painful so we bought a silent night matress topper from argos reduced to £50 and its the best thing ever, my hips don't hurt anywhere near as much now. We do have a good mattress but it was just to firm, glad i can finally have a good nights sleep again. 

It looks like a few of us have our scans tomorrow, mine is in the afternoon, so excited to find out what we're having but also nervous because of being in hospital the other weekend. I can feel baby loads now though which is good. Our name for baby is bumpy lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

15hrs for me! Eeeeek!
Good luck everyone else who has scans tomorrow xx


----------



## gertrude

I'm so excited for you all that have scans tomorrow and this week! I've got mine on Friday and it just doesn't seem to be coming quickly enough!

I think I felt baby again tonight, it's so sweet! 

Hope all your scans go well and I can't wait to hear your updates! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck to all the scan tomorrow. I hope all the lo's cooperate. I don't have mine til the 30th. And it feels so far away. LOL


----------



## gertrude

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good luck to all the scan tomorrow. I hope all the lo's cooperate. I don't have mine til the 30th. And it feels so far away. LOL

mine's on friday and it feels an age away!!! :flower:


----------



## Kellylooloo

I haven't wrote on here in aaaaages but I read everyday! My 20 wk scan is 8th Dec, just after my birthday and just before work Xmas night out! Just on Saturday I felt baby move for first time, lying in bed ATM and just loving feeling it, feels so strange. Love my Doppler to bits, shame OH complains it's too loud!! Even when I turn it down and there's a surprise baby thump he looks at mecas if it was mr!! Haha! Hope you're all well, loving reading this thread and aim to contribute more :)


----------



## Kellylooloo

Sorry about iPhone typos!


----------



## camishantel

good luck on alll the scans tomorrow praying lo's cooperate for you.. as mine is obviously stubborn.. 

anyway trying to get housework done today where in the world is this 2nd tri energy I m supposed to hve gotten back.. I have to sit down like every 10 min so needless to say not even half of wht needs to be done will get done...


----------



## caro103

Cami have they tried for the last time for you? are you going to be forced into team yellow!?

Good luck everyone else who has scans tomorrow!


----------



## camishantel

no they will keep trying I have another appointment on the 10th of dec and might hve one on the 6th


----------



## caro103

Ah cool! :D thats lucky! they;d totally give up on me in my area so long as had the measurements needed at the anomoly scan! fx'ed for next time then hun x


----------



## DanaBump

cami, for me they had me sit all the way to the right and then whip left just to get her to move, right after that she spread em good and wide. 
if they haven't had you do it already, give it a try

my 20 week scan is set for wednesday, can't wait to see my lil abby again tho dh can't be there because of work. my hormones are starting to tell me that something is wrong again, hoping to use the doppler again tonight to put my mind to rest.


----------



## laura3103

omg i'm frozen and my nipples feel like they are on fire its sooo painfull :( sorry tmi )


----------



## camishantel

caro... they haven't been able to see the heart or lungs or kidneys or anything like that yet just that baby's length is right on and the stomach and head measurements seem good


----------



## camishantel

laura my nipples have been killing me for a couple weeks they feel like they are bruised it hurts so much but I have also been leaking some


----------



## nina2011

gertrude said:


> I'm so excited for you all that have scans tomorrow and this week! I've got mine on Friday and it just doesn't seem to be coming quickly enough!
> 
> I think I felt baby again tonight, it's so sweet!
> 
> Hope all your scans go well and I can't wait to hear your updates! x

i have mine the same day cant wait and thank you to everyone u are all sooooo surportive xxxxx


----------



## camishantel

nina we are due the same day


----------



## laura3103

cami i'm not leaking yet but sorry again for TMI but my nipples have become huge i normally have nice little ones but now you could hang your coat on them lol.


----------



## JakesMummy

gertrude that is how i have always slept - amazing! I have my leg high too, and have a pillow there for support, especially towards the end.

I cannot believe this. Quick story - since my miscarriage back in April I have been having awful headaches including pressure when bending over. Ringing in ears, nausea and general unwell feeling. went to the doctors so many times and before we could do much, I fell pregnant in July. I was on steroid nasal spray for sinus issues so had to stop that and other meds for headaches. At one point I thought I had something serious wrong with me.

Forward 3 months later and they test my blood for iron-typical protocol for pregnant ladies, right.

2 weeks later I get a letter saying I am severly anaemic and need iron tablets -my levels were at a very low 7-8 so it was serious.
I started taking them one week ago due to the fact my stupid doctors office has a silly appointments service and I kept getting told to ring back for appointments etc Cut a long story short, since I took these tablets, I hvae had NOTHING - No headaches, heaviness, pressure in heasd, ringing etc Nothing at all!!!! 

Turns out I lost so much blood during miscarriage (I was transported at 3am, with flashing blue lights, to another hospital for an emergency d&c but I didn;t make it that far) that it made me anaemic and the doctors NEVER tested me for it1!!!!!!! iI was foreer backwards and forwards to the doc and not once did they register that I lost so much blood that it may make me anaemic..well, duh!!!!

Sorry rant over,, but just to make people aware - Iron deficiency can cause headaches and if you get persistent ones, pregnancy can lower iron, and you may need a supplement. Obviously won;t apply to anyone but just wanted to spread awareness that Doctors, although wonderful, can sometimes get it wrong!

OK I am off of my soapbox now :winkwink:

On a nicer note - I cannot believe what happened tonight. I have been saying that missy here is a quiet one, and I don;t feel much..well after laying on my back feeling my belly for 10 minutes, she did a HUGE somersault and I felt her kick from the outside!!!!! So all these flutters and prods I dismissed as wind were in fact movement, and now she is causing little prods that I can see. Where/how did that happen so fast?! Ahh Love my little girl :kiss:


----------



## bernina

Wow JakesMummy, can't believe you're just finding out how low your iron is. Glad you finally know what was causing it all though. Very interesting information, I didn't know low iron could cause all of that. I always learn something new on here! So awesome that you're feeling baby for sure. Last week I actually watched my stomach move a few times. Lately baby kicks can't be seen from the outside but at least I know what a real kick is. I've been feeling her several times a day every day so it's reassuring. Still get scared though when I wake up and it takes her a few hours to get moving. I seem to notice most movements when I'm sitting down with legs propped up or laying on my back in bed.

Good luck to all those with scans this week, can't wait to see more pictures and find out more :pink: and :blue:!!!

Does anyone else find they are peeing ALL THE TIME! I wasn't this bad in first tri. Now I wake up at least once a night to go, then when I wake up in the morning I have to go terribly again. And usually my bladder isn't even full. Sometimes I even feel like I have to go again right after I've just gone, it's nuts! I don't have a UTI or any pain, but I thought this wasn't supposed to happen again until third tri!

Welcome Nina!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Speaking as someone who has just woken up at 5am to pee... I have to agree it's crazy! I woke up at 1am to pee too, and I consider that a successful night with a 4hr gap in between! 
I was ok in first tri too but 2nd, and mostly this past week Im needing to go all the time. Hourly during the day. Even if there's hardly anything there. It's like babys made itself comfy on top of my bladder... It's not so bad for now but when I go back to work where I take hour long phone calls sometimes and the only toilet is the other end of the building.... Thatll be interesting!
Oh well back to sleep...


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies, THANK YOU for all your sleep tips got myself into the yoge posistion last night and only woke up 3 times feel so refreshed this morning That mattress topper sounds like a great idea too as I still had sore hips 

When I woke this morning I seem to remember feeling proper kicks aast night but not sure if I was dreaming or not!!!! I read somewhere that you are much more likely to feel it when you are in bed or sitting down in the evening as when you walk about etc you rock baby to sleep- I quite like that idea!

MW appt tomorrow cant wait to hear HB again Gonna tape it on my phone so OH can hear it as he cant make appt due to work. Scan not til the 9th so 2 and a haf weeks to go but have some fun things planned in between so hope it goes fast! Good luck everyone who is going today xxxxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Im a little nervous today. Got a doctors appointment now to determine whether or not I should go back to work or take another week off then we go for the scan. Too much stuff happening is making me freak out a bit!


----------



## gertrude

the good thing about that yoga lying position is it's one of the optimal positions to encourage baby into a good position for labour :) so it's a good habit to get into early!

It's my scan on Friday, I'm beyond excited/nervous as hell at the same time! I didn't think this was possible!


----------



## Tasha360

laura my nipples are sore too especially when in the cold. i have to wear breast pads too im leaking quite a bit xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

eeek just looked in my diary my scan appt 13.15 instead of 13.45 like i thought!!

good job i looked !!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Since others posted their bump pics I decided to do mine...Here is mine of this morning at 19 weeks! I took it in the morning b/c it always seems bigger then..lol
https://img808.imageshack.us/img808/7071/bump19.jpg


----------



## laura3103

pink its a good job you look chick. 

i'm forever doing that but i normally turn up an hour to early lol.


----------



## camerashy

hi girls wuhoo 4 me !!!! im 20 wks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

here's a pic of me now (well last nite lol)

have my scan in the morning cant wait to see what team im :thumbup:on
 



Attached Files:







DSC00735.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gertrude

such pretty bumps :) i just still have my B shape but the fat from the lower part is now at the top which is as unattractive as it could possibly be!


----------



## MissFox

Good luck to all ladies going in today!!! I had some HORRIBLE pains last night - put it down to stretching because my belly seems to get bigger/rounder every day right now. DH looked at me and said "wow, it's a real prego belly now" the other day and has said that it keeps getting bigger every time he looks. I was hoping that it would be a definite "prego belly" for when I go to the east coast All of my family wont meet my little girl until she is about 6 months old so I figured that I should go while I have a belly. 

I'm enjoying pumpkin cookies for breakfast. Can't get enough milk- which is weird because it usually makes me sick and I take calcium too.


----------



## MissFox

Hey, just wanted to pass along a great bargain I got from another BnB girl.
Its a baby sling. 
https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart
use the promo code: turkey
and the sling is free! Just pay for shipping & handling! Total bargain!
It came out to $15.50 or something. I've officially made my first baby purchase!


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.

could all send a prayer for my friends little boy she had him on thursday night but he is a very very poorly baby he had swollowed lots of Meconium its in his lungs and stomach and hes currently in new cross hospital in a bad way the doctors said it wasnt looking good :sad:


----------



## camerashy

will say a prayer for him x


----------



## camishantel

prayers said... 

Hope everyone is doing ok today... as far as the peeing thing yes I wake up at least twice a night and that is on a good night... during the day it is not always as bad for me but at night is horrible I feel like I have been walking around asleep for a few weeks now.. and yes sometimes I can just get done going to the bathroom and feel like I have to go again..


----------



## Kellylooloo

Been peeing quite a big more just today do helpful to really what you've experienced. Wished seven sling shipped to UK!


----------



## lyndsey37

Hi All i have been for my scan today and we are on team :pink::pink::pink::pink: we are on :cloud9:

So so so happy, baby is perfect, i will upload scans when i get a chance, i do have to go back for another scan next Tuesday as they could not see the heart properly as she was curled up, chin to chest and knees to mouth, i am so in love :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on team :pink:!!!


----------



## camishantel

congrats on team pink yay


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats on team pink! Can't wait to see your pics. 

I so can't wait for my scan...7 more days...


----------



## lyndsey37

Here is my precious little princess, she was trying to suck her knee so cute :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_1012.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9









100_1013.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11









100_1014.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## smeej

lyndsey37 said:


> Here is my precious little princess, she was trying to suck her knee so cute :cloud9:

Congrats on Team pink! xx


----------



## smeej

laura3103 said:


> evening girls.
> 
> could all send a prayer for my friends little boy she had him on thursday night but he is a very very poorly baby he had swollowed lots of Meconium its in his lungs and stomach and hes currently in new cross hospital in a bad way the doctors said it wasnt looking good :sad:

thoughts and prayers for the little one xxxxxx


----------



## CrazyBird

We went for our scan today and we are on team :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Yayyy. The baby was perfect, just glad he is healthy. DP was adamant we were having a girl because of the way i'm carrying, he looked shocked when we were told boy....I'm over the moon though.

I'm also weeing loads and have been since i got my BFP, At least twice a night. 

Can't wait to find out what team everyone else is on who had their scan today :)

I hope your friends boy will be ok Laura. Hope he is a fighter.


----------



## shelli4216

Hi there. Im Shelli and im due on April 10th x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo another scan!! Congrats Crazybird on team blue!! Can't wait to see your pics as well. :)


----------



## UkCath

Congrats to everyone having scans showing healthy babies and finding out what team they are on.

3 days 12 hours 32 mins to go for me.

Went on a Friends Hen do Saturday, if it wasn't weird enough going on a hen do and only drinking lemonade, the facebook pictures have started to crop up now... a bit of shock to see myself, I think I definitely look more plump than pregnant at the moment!


----------



## smeej

hi ladies,

I've not posted for a few weeks, but have been keeping up with everybody's news when i can.

My little one had a full cardiac scan a couple of weeks ago by consultants from Gt.Ormond St hospital, so it's good to know we are being looked out for well! All seems well with the heart at this stage, which is a good sign, but apparently any damage to the heart will happen between 17-28 weeks . Therefore , I have another 2 heart scans in the next 10 weeks, so it's all quite nerve wracking, but praying everything will be ok. I only get to see a little peek of baby, as they zoom straight in to the heart - but i get to hear it beating away :)

I also have my 20 week anomaly scan this Friday! 
I am really excited, but also terrified in case they spot a problem - I'm sure you all felt the same before hand. 
If we can, we're going to find out what flavour we are having :) In my heart I feel it's a girl, but in my head it's a boy!

I guess i'm worrying loads because i haven't felt any movement yet - or certainly none that i would recognise as baby? Everyone else seems to be feeling something, so I'm being quite paranoid.

finally - I am feel rotten - think i'm getting the horrible coldy virus that's been doing the rounds at work - achey bones and sore throat :(

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Shellie. Welcome


----------



## smeej

CrazyBird said:


> We went for our scan today and we are on team :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Yayyy. The baby was perfect, just glad he is healthy. DP was adamant we were having a girl because of the way i'm carrying, he looked shocked when we were told boy....I'm over the moon though.
> 
> I'm also weeing loads and have been since i got my BFP, At least twice a night.
> 
> Can't wait to find out what team everyone else is on who had their scan today :)
> 
> I hope your friends boy will be ok Laura. Hope he is a fighter.

CONGRATS on team blue!!!! xx


----------



## smeej

shelli4216 said:


> Hi there. Im Shelli and im due on April 10th x

Hi Shelli!:thumbup:


----------



## Tasha360

congrats lyndsey and crazybird!
Hi shelli, nice to see a few new faces.
Still ahvent uploaded my scans or bump pics, i will get round to it at some point
xx


----------



## Tasha360

Boys are winning now 10 boys, 9 girls


----------



## bernina

*MissFox*, hope your growing pains get better, I had a few of those over the weekend and man were they painful. Sounds like you&#8217;ll def have the pregnancy belly for your trip out East!

*Laura*, prayer said for your friend, so very sorry to hear about that. Fight little man fight!!

*Lyndsey*, congratulations on team :pink: !! So very happy to hear your scan went well, the pics are adorable!!

*CrazyBird*, congrats on team :blue:, way to put &#8216;em in the lead! I&#8217;m sure the girls will come back strong though!!

Welcome *Shelli*! When do you have your gender scan, will be you finding out what team you&#8217;re on?

*Smeej*, so glad to hear the scan went well, have everything crossed for you that the next set of scans will reveal no damage as well. You&#8217;re in my prayers. Don&#8217;t worry about not feeling the movements (did I just say not to worry?!?) My SIL who is preg with her third didn&#8217;t feel anything until 20 weeks. She&#8217;s slender and has been pregnant before with twins so thought for sure she&#8217;d feel it sooner. She&#8217;d had her scans and everything is fine. Just think it really depends on position of baby. I know I won&#8217;t feel my little one for half a day or more when she&#8217;s tucked in near my back.

*Tasha*, can&#8217;t wait to see those scan pics!!

So glad to hear I&#8217;m not the only one constantly peeing.

Good luck to those with scans later this week!


----------



## gertrude

argh my mil is >< close to crossing the taking over line


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team :blue: CrazyBird!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies, DF and I found out that we're on TEAM BLUE!!
We're both so so happy. I was convinced we were having a girl but I think both of us secretly wanted a boy first and a girl next time.

Baby was too far down at the hospital to check the heart and spine, and we couldnt see the sex.
But DF doesnt have any more holiday, so we booked a private scan for this afternoon (impatient! lol)... I'm soooooo glad we did!

The private service is so much friendlier, we paid £60, got the scan, pics and a dvd (both normal and 4d) all included in the price!
Eeeeeek, I'm so happy, it's so hard to believe. Pics will be added tomorrow hopefully... and I might try and upload the video too! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## cola pops

Phew, lots to catch up on, I had to write it all down!! 
Lyndsey-Congratulations on team Pink :happydance:
Crazy Bird-Congratulations on team Blue :happydance:
Cottleston-Congratulations on team Blue :happydance:
Laura- I will say a prayer for your friends baby, keep us up to date :hugs:
Hello Shelli xx
Smeej-Hope your 20 week scan goes well, am sure baby will be fine :hugs: I have only just started feeling what I think are movements and my friend didn't feel hers till 23 weeks. We will worry constantly about everything untill our babies are safely in our arms.:hugs:

I have my scan tomorrow and after reading all your news, I can't wait to find out what I am having.:happydance:
On the nipple front, mine are starting to look like liquorice torpedos.:haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats on the scan girls xxx we still team :yellow:

babys legs were crossed and under bum :rofl:

gotta be rescanned for mouth and kidney views as baby was in a very funny position


----------



## CrazyBird

Yay it's so exciting finding out what everyone is having.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations on team :blue: Cottleston!


----------



## camishantel

:hi: Shellie


----------



## JakesMummy

Congrats on all the scans!!!! Time is really flying by now!

Regarding the peeing, I have a retroverted (tilted) uterus so in the early stages I wasn;t getting the frequent peeing, ut now it has tipped forward with babys weight, I am going at lest 10 times a day, when usually I only go 4/5 times! So yep, seems we are all peeing for Britain lol!

Just ate 4 Clementines and now feel sick..oops..


----------



## MissFox

Congrats to you all who found out! So exciting. Even congrats to everyone who just got to see their baby!! 
I've moved on from MIL issues to just plain mom issues. UGH! Oh well. I need to go to bed. I had a long day. My SIL and I found a lost/abandoned puppy this morning and she is giving it a home! We decided to name him "king" because after what he has been through (it was snowing/pouring and 35 degrees when we found him) he deserves to have a life like a king.


----------



## chocojen

Welcome sheli
congrats on al the scans

I am off to work now and then popping out for an hour for the MW appt bit nervous as have convinced myself somethings wrong as i have been having tummy pains but i could just be constipated!

Have a good day x


----------



## smeej

How is everybody today? Anyone with a scan due?

I had a bad night - really feverish and woke every hour soaked in sweat. My throat glands are up now too, and i feel rotten so I've called in sick to work.

Hoping bubs doesn't feel poorly too!

So i'll be on the sofa wrapped in a duvet all day, with my cats for company.

I was supposed to be going to a friend's surprise 40th birthday meal tonight, but i don't think i'll be up for it :(


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> Welcome sheli
> congrats on al the scans
> 
> I am off to work now and then popping out for an hour for the MW appt bit nervous as have convinced myself somethings wrong as i have been having tummy pains but i could just be constipated!
> 
> Have a good day x

I'm sure all will be fine! LEt us know how it goes at the midwife :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh smeej that sounds horrible :( take care of yourself... Get well soon :hugs: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo lots of pages to catch up on!! (It is rather difficult keeping up to date when packing to move house, running around after the little madam, working and generally keeping on top of life) 

Congratulations to everyone who has had their scans & found out boy/girl :happydance: I can't wait to find out if boys or girls will be on top I know in 2009 it was definitely girls! 

We went and picked up our pushchair yesterday, we live 2.5 miles away from the city center and I always walk there and back and will be doing the same when little man comes along so I needed a double, so we have gone for the first wheels city twin, it is fantastic, took it for a little push around Asda last night so light weight and feels really even to push even though Amelia was in one side of it & nothing else was in the other side. I'm very very happy with it, at first I didn't want a side by side pushchair but I love that I can have both of them face me or one facing me whilst the other looks out on the world :happydance:

What has everyone got planned for the week ahead?

It is work for me and more packing for when we move only two weeks to go :happydance:

xXx


----------



## laura3103

morning girls

well today i decided as gerties/baby graysons dad decided to text me this morning it was time to tell him that he fathered another baby and its a boy. 

this was my exact reply to one of his rude texts.

Sorry i cant and to be honest i got what i wanted last time as i'm now having a little boy so thank you so much i have got everything i wanted and thats all down to you.x.x

and i was soooooo shocked by the reply................................. CAN I HAVE A BLOW JOB THEN AS A THANK YOU.

I have picked a right weirdo as the father of my children as last time he didnt want to know me and told me not to have gert now he seems turned on by my news.

oh and girls it didnt stop there the texts got worse.

sorry but i had to tell you girls as i'm still in shock


----------



## gertrude

what an idiot!

I'm feeling poorly too, so lots of sympathy to all you that are suffering too xxx

I got my letter after my 16 week blood tests yesterday too - 1 in 2600 chance of Down's so that's a relief, trying to stop worrying about it now.


----------



## laura3103

i know gertrude.x

sorry your feeling poorly.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Oh laura! definately not the response you were expecting! what a prat :(


----------



## camerashy

pink :happydance::cloud9:

were so happy , our 3rd lil girl is on her way :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00739.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8









DSC00741.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team :pink: camerashy!


----------



## cola pops

Had a fantastic scan this morning and am over the moon to announce we are also team :pink: :cloud9: :cloud9:
Congratulations camerashy xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

YAY for more :pink:!!!! Congrats Cola pops!!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats ladies!!! More team :pink:ers!!!! 
Laura- that response was not to be expected but it made me LOL! I probably would have been more upset with it but just work up to get ready for work.


----------



## laura3103

congrats girls on the team :pink:

as for the the response i got from the FOB it did actually make me laugh cause i know what he is like. 

but it didnt just stop at him asking for that he was being very rude to the point where he offered to book an hotel room!!!!

i turned him down point blank and said that his daughter needed new shoes instead of wasting it on a hotel i never got a response and dont expect to hear from him again just like when i was having gert


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on the girls, ladies!! :happydance: xx

Here's some pics of my little man from yesterday.... (the last one is a cute little foot!)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 211.9 KB
Views: 11









2.jpg
File size: 208.5 KB
Views: 11









3.jpg
File size: 194.3 KB
Views: 11









5.jpg
File size: 200 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CottlestonPie

And the 3d pics!
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 155.9 KB
Views: 9









7.jpg
File size: 151.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ginger84

Hey ladies, congrats on the scans. We had our scan this morning and everything seemed fine-phew! we are staying team :yellow: here are my pics from today, little one is giving us the 'V's' in the second one, obviously telling us to bugger off and let me sleep!

:cloud9:
xx
 



Attached Files:







Flub 20 wk scan.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8









20 wks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha360

wow lots of scans today congrats to all of you that found out the teams and lovely pics. Im currently trying to fatham how to work the scanner (my OH usually does it) so my pics should be up soon.

Hope you feel a bit better soon gertrude

xx


----------



## Tasha360

Oh and Laura he sounds like a right prat glad you gave it him back xx


----------



## camerashy

congrats girls , lovely scans ;)


----------



## laura3103

oh tasha he really is cant believe i actually loved the bloke when i concieved gertie and he ripped my heart out. 

luckly this time i planned this baby so i really dont care what he thinks i did tell him that i wanted another baby with him so that they at least had the same dad so i guess it wasnt a suprise when i told him.

i'm just sooo glad i'm doing this on my own i did it with gert and am sure i can defo do it this time as i have some good friends and you girls on here to talk too.x.x.x.x

he cares more about drink and football and thats all he will ever think off never anyone else and to think he is 40 years old and still acts like a teenager.


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the new team :pink: ladies!!!

Great scan pictures too!!! Love the foot pic CottlestonPie, baby feet are my favorite!!

Laura, sounds like you've used him for the only thing he was good for, so be glad you got gertie and baby on the way. Can't even believe his text response, some men just never grow up.

Sorry to those feeling poorly, hope you're on the mend soon.


----------



## laura3103

yeap bernina he made helped make my beautiful babies thats why i class him as a sperm donor.

i wasnt going to tell him at first but every man as the right to know if he as a child on the way even if they dont care.x


----------



## laura3103

here you go girls her is my 19 week bump pic not sure if i've got bigger but defo feeling tickles in my belly now and the old poke so i know he is ok.

here goes


and i've also attached gerties belly as she keeps telling everyone she is having a baby and insisted i took her pic as well lol


----------



## bernina

Bump is looking good Laura!

LOVE Gertie's pic, that is just too precious! At first I thought you were just giving us a different angle of yours until I noticed the diaper and tiny fingers!


----------



## gertrude

laura3103 said:


> here you go girls her is my 19 week bump pic not sure if i've got bigger but defo feeling tickles in my belly now and the old poke so i know he is ok.
> 
> here goes
> View attachment 139426
> 
> 
> and i've also attached gerties belly as she keeps telling everyone she is having a baby and insisted i took her pic as well lol
> 
> View attachment 139427

oh thats too cute :happydance:


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats on all the scans today

Smeej thanks for your message hope you are feeling better?

My appointment went really well, she thinks the pain I have had is due to being constipated, Heard Heartbeat again I love that sound! Next appointment in January 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Well heres my long awaited scan pics from last week and latest bump pic taken just. Excuse the lounging clothes and stretch marks.
Baby boy

Baby girl

Bump at 18 weeks 5 days

Bump today at 21 weeks 4 days


----------



## caro103

Congrats on the boys and girls! :D so exciting, think girls have overtaken again!?

Got to hear my little man again today v exciting :)

And uk ladies get on tesco if you have vouchers laying around, I got £185 worth of stuff for just £15 with all our vouchers as they're doubling up the value until 5th Dec! bargain :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great bump and ultrasound pictures, Tasha! Those are two beautiful babes!!

So, 18 weeks tomorrow!! Bring on the sweet potato!!

On another note, I finally got a kitchen table and a bed!! No more couch sleeping!

As of today, there are only 14 days left to the big ultrasound!!

Anyway, I will be getting internet back in my house next week, so I'll start dropping in and conversating more often!


----------



## DanaBump

u/s again tomorrow, can't wait to see my lil abby again. here's hoping she stayed an abby, LOL. i'm scared out of my mind that they're going to find something wrong. *sigh* i'll be sure to post pics when i'm done!

one more day til thanskgiving feast!! will be doing cupcakes to tell everyone the sex, so strawberry of course. i'll be sure to post pics on fb on that, anyone who wants to be added lemme know


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana I am on Facebook and would LOVE to see the pics! Name is Rachel Cliff may come under London Network..pic of me with 3 children LOL! If not I'll send a link. In fact, if anyone wants to add me, I am on there quite a bit throughout the day between doing jobs Lol Just add me and mention who u are on this site.

Yay for TEAM PINK!!!!! Congrats girls!!! I THINK we may be leading now ?!

Love all the scan and belly pics - we are all looking beautiful!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh the link didn't work.


----------



## DanaBump

added!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh got the add Dana - thanks!


----------



## cola pops

Great scan and Bump pics Tasha. My Auntie had 2 sets of boy girl twins, they are 23 and 20 now but are still really close to each other.
I am feeling my little girl move loads now so am feeling alot happier :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Great news to hear you finally have a bed Brandi!! :)


----------



## SazzleR

God I've had a shock today. A colleague of mine is 8 weeks ahead of me with her first baby and she went into labour yesterday at 28+1 weeks and gave birth to a tiny baby boy. He was 2lb 13oz & is doing quite well. He's been attempting to breathe on his own, bless him. 

It's just freaked me out hearing that. Apparently my face was utter shock when the head told us this morning. It's scary to think that could be me too. We haven't bought anything hardly and I'd hate to leave work without tying up all my loose ends. Please stay put bubs!

On a happier note, 20 week scan is tomorrow at 1.30. Can't wait to see bubs again. Fingers crossed everything is ok. Only downer is I get a lovely afternoon off work but then have to go back for bloody parents evening. Boo! xxx


----------



## MissFox

Sazzle that is so frightening!! It's amazing that he's trying to breath on his own though. My friend's sister gave birth at 28 weeks and her son is now a completely normal (completely caught up) 5 yr old. I'll be thinking of your coworker and her little boy.


----------



## camishantel

wow that is scary... I wouldn't want to go that early either as that is only 7 weeks from now... yikes and I haven't even started with furniture yet... I will be keeping them in my prayers that he continues to thrive...


----------



## DanaBump

got the 20 week scan today and everything LOOKED ok. she's 4 days ahead measuring 19 weeks 5 days, 11 ounces, heart rate 154 and one stubborn little girl. didn't get any real clear face shots so probably won't upload the pics, but who knows. i have to go back because she wouldn't open her mouth at all to get the pallett measurement.
now the not so great news. apparently i only have 1 artery instead of 2 in the umbillical cord so i'm going to be getting more u/s, 2-3 more to check her growth because she could potentially stop growing. and starting at 32 weeks will have a non stress stess done one every week if not more. the other thing was she has some fluid in her belly. potentially neither of these things could be harmful, however both things could lead to meaning downs syndrome or some other defect. nothing looks to my OB like there's anything wrong with her in that way but i'm going to see a specialist asap to get a more detailed u/s to make sure. 
to make matters worse, dh couldn't be there because of work so now i'm dealing with this all by myself. i will try to distract myself with baking as that usually does the trick and hope and pray that nothing is wrong with her.. :cry:


----------



## caro103

aww Dana :hugs: I so so hope nothing is wrong with your little girl hun. Does sound like they're going to monitor you nice and closely though. Fx'ed its just a couple of random occurances and with the right treatment everything turns out great xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> got the 20 week scan today and everything LOOKED ok. she's 4 days ahead measuring 19 weeks 5 days, 11 ounces, heart rate 154 and one stubborn little girl. didn't get any real clear face shots so probably won't upload the pics, but who knows. i have to go back because she wouldn't open her mouth at all to get the pallett measurement.
> now the not so great news. apparently i only have 1 artery instead of 2 in the umbillical cord so i'm going to be getting more u/s, 2-3 more to check her growth because she could potentially stop growing. and starting at 32 weeks will have a non stress stess done one every week if not more. the other thing was she has some fluid in her belly. potentially neither of these things could be harmful, however both things could lead to meaning downs syndrome or some other defect. nothing looks to my OB like there's anything wrong with her in that way but i'm going to see a specialist asap to get a more detailed u/s to make sure.
> to make matters worse, dh couldn't be there because of work so now i'm dealing with this all by myself. i will try to distract myself with baking as that usually does the trick and hope and pray that nothing is wrong with her.. :cry:

Im sorry dear and hope everything is ok. I will keep you and Abby in my thoughts and prayers.
My doctor didn't even go over my US..maybe he will on my next visit.


----------



## camishantel

oh Dana hun... I am sorry I hope everything turns out ok... they just like to make us worry even before they are here... how sweet huh


----------



## MissFox

Dana :hugs: sorry!! I'm sure everything is ok! Just you wait- everything will be fine and you'll get to see your little girl more often! 

I've been playing with Rosie all morning. She keeps doing summersaults! DH used to do them all the time when his mom was pg with him. I love feeling her on the inside and outside at the same time. Just wish DH would have woken up and feltit with me. Now I have togo to work.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I have a question for everyone....When does your lo seem to kick/move the most? Morning, Afternoon or night??

Ava seems to kick the most in the afternoons and i was curious b/c when i was pregnant w/ my DD she kicked a lot during the afternoons as well, but my SIL who just had twin boys told me they kicked all night long and now they don't sleep at night..lol :)


----------



## laura3103

oh dana i'm sure your little girl will be ok.x at least they are watching her closely so you are in the best care possible.x


----------



## DanaBump

thanks girls. trying really hard to just focus on all the fun that should be the rest of this week and weekend. have to have faith that everything wil be OK, but of course my hormones are telling me to freak out.


----------



## bernina

Dana, I am so sorry you have the extra worry after the scan, I've been through that as well (not 2 vessel cord but other marker). While researching after my scan I came across so many stories of women with a 2 vessel cord and everything turned out just fine. I know you'll still google and research and worry, but just please know that the majority of the time things turn out to be just fine. It's great that they've already got a plan in place to monitor you more closely. Also over in the Gestational Complications section there are several posts on this as well. You'll find lots of support and answers there.

I think we've just got ourselves some fiesty little girls who like to make momma worry before they even get here!


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Dana, I am so sorry you have the extra worry after the scan, I've been through that as well (not 2 vessel cord but other marker). While researching after my scan I came across so many stories of women with a 2 vessel cord and everything turned out just fine. I know you'll still google and research and worry, but just please know that the majority of the time things turn out to be just fine. It's great that they've already got a plan in place to monitor you more closely. Also over in the Gestational Complications section there are several posts on this as well. You'll find lots of support and answers there.
> 
> I think we've just got ourselves some fiesty little girls who like to make momma worry before they even get here!

what about the fluid in the belly?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dana, I hope everythings ok. I'm sure it will be :hugs: x
I had a similar thing at my scan. I was told there was a buildup of fluid on one of the kidneys. Not an excessive amount but enough to be "more than normal"... the sonographer said it can be quite common for fluid to build up sometimes, but of course I came home and googled it and it seems that fluid on the kidney can be a marker for downs. 
I have to go back in 2 weeks to check the spine and heart as my little man was badly positioned so they couldnt take the measurements so I'm going to ask them to check the kidney again.


----------



## jessop27

Hi Ladies
im more of a reader than a poster but thought i would share wih you, i had my 20 week scan and baby is perfect, we are still team yellow too
https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll310/jessop27/006-5.jpg

congrats to all who have had scans and found out there teams :)


----------



## caro103

Emmy I tend to feel my little man a lot in the afternoons and early evening, he's def a lazy one first thing in the morning though :haha:. Hopefully i'll get a few lie in's even if am kept up late into the night :haha:


----------



## cola pops

jessop27 said:


> Hi Ladies
> im more of a reader than a poster but thought i would share wih you, i had my 20 week scan and baby is perfect, we are still team yellow too
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll310/jessop27/006-5.jpg
> 
> congrats to all who have had scans and found out there teams :)

What a great clear scan piccy xx


----------



## smeej

DanaBump said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Dana, I am so sorry you have the extra worry after the scan, I've been through that as well (not 2 vessel cord but other marker). While researching after my scan I came across so many stories of women with a 2 vessel cord and everything turned out just fine. I know you'll still google and research and worry, but just please know that the majority of the time things turn out to be just fine. It's great that they've already got a plan in place to monitor you more closely. Also over in the Gestational Complications section there are several posts on this as well. You'll find lots of support and answers there.
> 
> I think we've just got ourselves some fiesty little girls who like to make momma worry before they even get here!
> 
> what about the fluid in the belly?Click to expand...

Hey Dana,
try not to worry - bit i know that's far easier said than done! At least try to take comfort that you are being cared for and monitored closely :hugs:

Likelihood everything will turn out just fine and it will all be a worry over nothing xx


----------



## Tasha360

Dana im sure everything will be ok, hard not to worry though isnt it

Great scan pic Jessop

I have another scan at 11am in the morning to check my lil man's heart again.

xx


----------



## laura3103

fxd everything is ok tasha.

i had my scan letter come through today so 16th dec at 11am is the next time i get to see my little boy.
but they didnt have any consultant app for that day so i have got to go back the bloody 23rd to the clinic as well.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! :wave:

It's been so great to see all the beautiful scan pics, congrats on finding out teams!! :pink::blue: Nomatter what team, it's still so exciting :thumbup:

I got my doppler in the mail today and it was so wonderful to hear little man's heart beat :cloud9: what an awesome invention! 

We have another scan in 2 weeks to check out all little man's organs and systems so praying that everything looks okay and for all those who have already had it done and have some concerns I'm thinking of you! :hugs:
Have a good week ladies! 

I figured i'd add a bump pic in here, although I've always been kinda small so it may not seem like much but it's a big change for me! And i've also been growing more WIDE then popping out it seems so that doesn't really show up in the picture haha

1st is 8 weeks and 2nd is 19 weeks, although i've grown SO much in a week i need to take another shot for 20 wks!
 



Attached Files:







8 wks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









19 wks.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bernina

DanaBump said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Dana, I am so sorry you have the extra worry after the scan, I've been through that as well (not 2 vessel cord but other marker). While researching after my scan I came across so many stories of women with a 2 vessel cord and everything turned out just fine. I know you'll still google and research and worry, but just please know that the majority of the time things turn out to be just fine. It's great that they've already got a plan in place to monitor you more closely. Also over in the Gestational Complications section there are several posts on this as well. You'll find lots of support and answers there.
> 
> I think we've just got ourselves some fiesty little girls who like to make momma worry before they even get here!
> 
> what about the fluid in the belly?Click to expand...

Sorry Dana, just realized my post was kind of confusing. I didn't have the 2 vessel cord or fluid in the belly, I had a cyst in the brain (basically fluid in one part of the brain) which is also a soft marker for Downs and Trisomy 18. What I've been told is that many many many healthy babies have one or two soft markers and obviously for them it doesn't mean anything at all. I scared myself silly googling, but then also found so many positive stories on message boards like these that I finally was able to find some peace that most of the time these markers either go away or just don't mean anything at all. I'm hoping that is the case for us both :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana - Thinking of you hun

I feel baby mover more in the evening..had a few taps tonight, and Dean and Jake found the heartbeat without my help..well done to them! Lol

With Jake he was a mover at night and I mean the early hours! 3-5am was the active period and when I was full term he would squirm sooo much and poke his elbow out into the bed-needless to say, he woke for a feed at 4am and stayed on the boob for an hour. zzz!!

Here is what I am madly craving.I always love Marmite but it has gone up a level - I got the biggest jar I could find - cost a bloody fiver but is worth it!!https://i53.tinypic.com/vzj6np.jpg

And here is my "friend" courtesy of iron tablets i am on

https://i55.tinypic.com/2ztdkqf.jpg
:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## chocojen

FXd Dana Lots of hugs winging their way to you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cola pops

Happy Thanksgiving to those of you celebrating xxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Had my scan. They didnt really tell me anything, the boy was still in an awkward position and ive been referred to Birmingham womens for a scan on Monday. x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

haven't been on in a while! Can't really catch up with the conversation now. Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to those who are celebrating!! 

:D I am most thankful for the little son or daughter growing inside me! :happydance:


----------



## laura3103

oh tasha hopefully you will get some answers on monday then chick.x


----------



## MissFox

Happy thanksgiving!! I am thankful for my family- DH, LO dogs and cats! 
I hope you all have a wonderful day and wish me luck on my homemade cranberry sauce! It's my first time making it!


----------



## gertrude

Happy Thanksgiving to those from america amongst us :)

well as predicted, my OH has been back 24hours and I'm already fed up with him. And I still feel crap which he hasn't once asked about, nor tried to help in anyway.
bah


----------



## CrazyBird

fingers crossed everything will be ok dana.

Hope your little boy is ok tasha.

I have been feeling my little man loads in the day.


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that Gertrude. It wouldn't be love if you could stand them! Mine drives me crazy (almost daily) especially since he was trying to not get out of bed this morning- but we have to go to my BFFs for breakfast... in 11 minutes! He's in the shower. Good thing she's 3 mintues away!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heh, sounds like my DF... He'll wait til we're about to leave the house, then decide he should probably poop. Typical man! :haha:

Happy thanksgiving to all over the pond xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw I just realized I'm going to reach double figures on Christmas day!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Happy Thanksgiving girls xxx

i have my scan tomorrow at 16.30 lets hope jellytot is being good this time :rofl:

i had to drive to work this morning in the snow , it was AWFUL very very scary!!!

it took me an hour and a half to get home tonight (its only half an hour normally)


----------



## UkCath

Sorry to hear you're going through a worrying time after your scans, Tasha and Dana, I hope everything is okay.

Cottleston - I hadn't thought about the double figures thing, that will make it seem really close won't it!

Hope all the US April Sweet Peas are having a great thanksgiving.

Jakesmummy, I was looking at your post and it made me think I need to try some of your "friend" too.... (sorry TMI!)

Great scan pic Jessop.

My scan tomorrow morning, FINALLY!!!!!!!! I really don't mind, boy or girl as long as it's healthy... but I am thinking boy for some reason!


----------



## UkCath

Pinksnowball said:


> i had to drive to work this morning in the snow , it was AWFUL very very scary!!!
> 
> it took me an hour and a half to get home tonight (its only half an hour normally)

Nightmare! are you in the North East? We got off lightly in Leeds today with just a dusting... I hope we don't get more tomorrow. I hate driving in the snow!


----------



## gertrude

I love snow, I love driving in snow (hate other drivers that don't know how to though! esp in the city here, where I was brought up you had you know what you were doing :D), and I love snow

have I mentioned I love snow?

LOVE SNOW

so please, why am I living in a city that hardly ever gets the slightlest flake of the stuff?

ARGH

my scan is at 9.30am tomorrow, wish me luck girls!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

UkCath said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> i had to drive to work this morning in the snow , it was AWFUL very very scary!!!
> 
> it took me an hour and a half to get home tonight (its only half an hour normally)
> 
> Nightmare! are you in the North East? We got off lightly in Leeds today with just a dusting... I hope we don't get more tomorrow. I hate driving in the snow!Click to expand...

yeah in the north east - it was a nightmare!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> my scan is at 9.30am tomorrow, wish me luck girls!

goodluck xxxx

mines at 16.30


----------



## smeej

Pinksnowball said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> my scan is at 9.30am tomorrow, wish me luck girls!
> 
> goodluck xxxx
> 
> mines at 16.30Click to expand...

Goodluck Gertrude and snowball for Scans tomorrow!:thumbup:

I have my 20 week anomaly scan at 10.30 am! I'm really nervous ...

Keeping everything Crossed!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kellylooloo

Pinksnowball I'm Newcastle and yes, was madness on the roads today :)


----------



## caro103

goodluck gertrude, pinksnowball and smeej tomorrow! :D wow lots happening :D

Looks like the snows gonna miss us in the south :(, sure we'll get it later in the year...maybe a white xmas!! :D that'd be amazing :D

Got loads of baby bits delivered tonight! so cool :D xx


----------



## SazzleR

Had my 20 week scan today & everything is just perfect. Phew! Can't believe how much bigger bubs was compared to 8 weeks ago. It's completely flipped round too as the head was on the opposite side this time!

Still firmly team yellow. Warned the sonographer when we went in that we def didn't want to know! Didn't even feel tempted to have a sneaky peak either. Can't believe next time we see bubs he or she will be in our arms! xxx


----------



## caro103

aww so glad everything went well sazzle! I so admire you for staying team yellow! :) xx


----------



## Tasha360

Good luck all the girls with scans tomorrow! Glad yours went well sazzler.
No snow here in the Midlands :-( 
Happy thanksgiving to all of you in America. Can i be really dumb and ask what its is?

Well heres my scan pics from today xx
 



Attached Files:







twins together 21 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7









baby boy 21 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7









baby girl 21 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura3103

evening all.x

tasha your scan pics are lovely.x 

good luck for tomorrow girls and pink i hope baby opens its legs.

well had some new about my friends baby today she text me to say that yesterday was a bad day for her little boy but he as took a step in the right direction today so please send some more prayers for him.x

i'm counting down till my scan now only 13 more days to go its feels like forever away


----------



## Tasha360

keep us updated on your friends baby laura sending all my love xx


----------



## MissFox

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving

There is a link to what Thanksgiving is. Basically I look at it as a day to spend with friends or family and enjoy a great meal together and just have a happy day.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think ive reached that horny stage of pregnancy! Anyone else feeling way more frisky? 
Probably not helped by tonights episode of Misfits. Oof *fans self* :haha::blush:


----------



## MissFox

Psssh I wish. My confidence has been so low lately and I've been so stressed I can't even try to initiate. I'm afraid I'll get shot down. Today I suggested a quickie- and he said hedidn't want to. He's made it clear we wont be having much :sex: while I'm prego. It sucks though because when we do it's been kinda crappy. 30 second hero over here. :dohh:


----------



## JakesMummy

UKCath - LOL! It works! I really don;t like the taste of it though and it makes me gag but if it helps, then so be it!


----------



## JakesMummy

Good luck for all of you having scans tomorrow! Mine is next tuesday - just hoping the snow holds off..we are in Surrey and got hit so hard last year and when I was pregnant with Jake.argh!

My little man has Croup and it is sooooo nasty to hear - I sound like I have a seal in my house, barking away and his breathing is so wheezy. Poor little thing - I am up now as I can't sleep knowing he is struggling like that..gonna be a long night : ( We put him in a hot steamed room earlier but that is all we can do.

As for this little one - I wish I felt her more often. At this point with Jake he was flipping and everything but I feel her poke maybe twice a day? 

Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating it - I was unsure of what it is too, so I'll read the link.


----------



## UkCath

Morning, 

I was going to say I hope all you US girls don't have too bad hangovers after thanksgiving before I remembered we are all pregnant! Doh! :dohh:

Had 20 week scan today.

Well apparently she's "probably" a girl. Sonographer seemed very unsure though as baby had her legs tightly crossed!
Was great to see the baby again and so happy she is healthy and no problems.

DH's vertict... "oh well we can still take her down the park to play football" ... i detected a slight hint of a disopointment but not much...


----------



## chocojen

Hello everyone!

Hope all you US ladies had a great thanksgiving.

I love the snow too but we hardly ever get any here in Bournemouth. Although last year we did have couple of really icy days, one of them was referred to at work as black wednesday as we had 100's of people come in with broken limbs from falls, I for one wont be taking any risks going out if it is icy again dont want to fal this year! Wouldnt mind some proper snow though, normally get it in france when I go off for skiing with a friend but think I am the wrong shape for that now!!! 

Caro you said you were in the south too, where are you?

Tasha sorry they didnt tell you much yesterday, hope monday goes better.

Good luck for all the scans today, I am getting nervous about the 20 week one now as so many of us have heard scary news. 

The last few days I have definitly feeling something inside but desperate to feel a proper prod or kick and for OH to feel it to! The other developmennt with me is that now even when I am wearing by large scrubs at work (which look like very baggy pyjammas!!!) people who I dont even know have started congratulating me on being pregnant which is great as it means I must have a proper bump now!!!

Have a good day everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

phew sorry that was a long post!


----------



## gertrude

scan seemed to go well - baby was sound asleep when she started, one arm behind their head asleep :D that's what I do sometimes!

all seems to be OK, saw heart beating away, did all their checks and all seems fine :) was very cute! still not very real though :D


----------



## chocojen

gertrude pleased it went well!

Meant to ask, has anyone else got a sore tummy, it feels as though the skin is so tight and stretched already! Is this normal?


----------



## gertrude

mine is aching this morning but I think it's because I woke up asleep on my tum - I'm full of cold atm and it must have been instinct to curl up that way - the prodding at the scan hasn't helped either!

I'm still smiling at baby with it's arm behind its head :D


----------



## UkCath

Holly (I suppose I can start calling her that now!) was asleep when my scan started this morning too. With her back to us. Then she turned round starting making eating movments. She was munching away and waving her hands at her mouth! Must be thinking about boob already.

We had "Black Wednesday" here last year too, everywhere was a sheet of black ice. If it's like that again this winter I am not leaving the house.


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on the baby girl ukcath ill add your stork. Glad your scan went well gertrude.
Choco my tummy is always sore on a morning and my skin is itchy
xx


----------



## chocojen

My skin is itchy too, I have a rash on my tummy but think that is just cos we have changed our fabric conditioner!

Gertrude I cant sleep on my tummy at all now it is too sore for that!

UK Cath congrats on your ittle girl I love the name holly x


----------



## gertrude

no I can't really sleep on my tum but I think I just gravitated to it last night because I was poorly - really wish I hadn't!


----------



## chocojen

oh bless you feel better soon x


----------



## smeej

Well, I had my scan this morning and everything went well - what a relief!

Also - delighted to announce that we are officially Team pink! https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/pinkstork.gif :) :) :)

All measurements etc were fine, but the tummy is measuring on the large side , so could indicate that she will be a large baby, or that potentially i have blood sugar issues. EEK!

Anyway - they are going to do another Growth Scan in a couple of weeks to review measurements and screen some blood if necc. ( however, the fact that both hubby and i have a little bit of a pot belly makes me think it's just her shape :) )

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

congrats smeej xxx


----------



## caro103

Congrats gertrude and smeej! so glad things went well :)

Choco I'm from West sussex...not all that far from you! hopefully we get a little snow, but not so much we can't go anywhere like last year! though a few snow days from work would be welcome :D

Worked out my mat leave today, going to start 24th Feb :happydance: so have 54.5 days total left working what with xmas being in middle and still having annual leave to take :D


----------



## chocojen

I think I will be starting mine around then too caro. I dont think it is possible to do my job much longer than 32 weeks, I do 14 1/2 hr shifts and am on my feet all day so think I will be pushing is to get that far! Fortunately my annual leave is generous and I will tag that onto the end of my mat leave (an extra 8 weeks) so hope to have 14months off in total!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!


----------



## caro103

ooh I'm the same! so exciting huh? I worked it out that I'll go back around beginning April 2012 :happydance: amazing! just need to avoid actually returning to work on LO's 1st b;day!


----------



## DanaBump

thanks girls for all the support. appt with neonatal specialist is set for dec 10 which is the same night we're going out to eat with my parents for my bday which is on the 8th. hopefully we'll have nothing but good news.

hope all the US gals had a happy thanksgiving, i sure did! the whole family knows it's a girl, tho my mom was sure it was going to be a boy. the cupcake idea was just too cute. 

i have a theory on why everyone in here is in love with snow, it's because you don't see it that much. i'm from wi and we see snow for like 6 months. we had our first snow fall on wednesday and i'm already ready for it to be over :haha:


----------



## camishantel

we got a little bit of snow and ice yesterday... 
as far as the sore tummy mine is very sore today started last night and everytime I changed positions in bed I would wake up because it was so sore so maybe I pulled something.. 
My next appointment is dec 10th as well.. hopefully baby cooperates this time...


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow!!! Congrats to all the girls!!! Team pink is steadily increasing : ))

I have a very itchy belly too and rash like heatrash - I always get it but it is made worse by lambs wool as it is scratchy, and guess what I wore today - oops!

So so tired . I was up and driving around last night at 3am-4am with a very poorly child - his croup got worse so we were on our way to a&e but the cold air helped him slightly so we drove round with a window slightly open. Urgh I feel soooo bad for him!


----------



## laura3103

someone please stop me from eating!! i've ate a huge jar of silverskin onions nearly a block of cheese half a loaf until my friend mention crackers and now i cant stop eating cheese and cracker with onions.

also had my dinner pie and chips but i shared that with gertie as she refused to eat her own.

but on a brighter note i defo felt baby poking me a few times today!!! yay


----------



## bernina

Congrats to the new team :pink: gals! Looks like April is raining little girls!

Dana, glad you have your next appt booked. You and little one continue to be in my prayers. 

Got a quick peak at little one today at my routine cervix check. All was well and even though I couldn't feel her she was moving around quite a bit. Guess I'm done with cervix checks and will now go back to the once a month dr appts like all of the normal ladies! 

Here is a bump pic from 20+5. 

Hope all the gals in the states had a lovely Thanksgiving. Enjoy the weekend everyone!

P.S. SoulShaken, I would like to take your current pregnancy belly and make that my pre or post baby belly, you look awesome!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SazzleR

We've woken up to a good couple of inches of snow this morning. Normally I'd love it but my parents, sis & her BF were meant go be coming down go visit (they live about 60 miles away) so I don't know if they are going to be able to make it anymore as there's more snow forecast for today :-( They were bringing us lots of baby treats today too so even more gutted! x


----------



## cola pops

Congrats gertrude and smeej, wow more team pink :) 
Lots of snow here this morning too, am hoping it's gonna melt as we are supposed to be going to see Harry Potter tonight, have booked and paid for tickets too! 
I'm a total wuss and won't attempt to drive in the snow, think I would be more of a hazard to other drivers, lol!
MELT MELT MELT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soulshaken

Haha thanks bernina, you look awesome too! I'm poking out WAY more than before now and i'm kinda glad... it's nice to look pregnant and not just like i may have a beer belly... 

Congrats on the new little ladies everyone! Our boys are getting beat!! 

I absolutely have been feeling stretching in my belly, it really hurts sometimes, like i'm overly full even if I haven't eaten... such a strange feeling but I guess it's good because it means baby is growing! 

Hope everyone is feeling okay :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were TEAM :blue:

:happydance:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Pinksnowball on Team :blue:!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

laura3103 said:


> someone please stop me from eating!! i've ate a huge jar of silverskin onions nearly a block of cheese half a loaf until my friend mention crackers and now i cant stop eating cheese and cracker with onions.
> 
> also had my dinner pie and chips but i shared that with gertie as she refused to eat her own.
> 
> but on a brighter note i defo felt baby poking me a few times today!!! yay

Eat to your heart's content! You have a pretty valid reason for stuffing your face, lol

I love to eat during pregnancy. On Thursday, I ate 4 beefy cheese enchiladas, 4 slices of garlic bread and bruschetta bread, an entire tray of veggies and dips, but left the mushrooms, 17 meatballs, a few chocolate eggs, 2 cabbage rolls and pumpernickel bread with spinach dip. This was all between 2:30pm and 6:00pm, lol.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Maternity pay is such a big drop from my normal wage I can't afford to be off too long, planning to work to wk 38 then take some holiday. I love my job so it's not too much hassle, after the first 6 weeks i'll be working from home for one day a week. Thats if baby is healthy and I'm doing fine :)


----------



## camishantel

I wish I had a appetite I am doing good to actually eat 3 meals a day... 
and at my job we don't get maternity pay it is unpaid time off up to 12 weeks... so I am saving vacation and sick time to use during this time so I am not completely without pay..


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> I wish I had a appetite I am doing good to actually eat 3 meals a day...
> and at my job we don't get maternity pay it is unpaid time off up to 12 weeks... so I am saving vacation and sick time to use during this time so I am not completely without pay..

the 12 weeks is actually fmla, you should have short term disability (covers part of your pay for 6 weeks) to use during your fmla time.


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :blue: Pinksnowball!!!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on team :blue: Pinksnowball!! 

My whole body hurts today. I shopped from 3am to 10am and spent WAAY! to much money. I did get a Dyson vacuum though- the one with the ball and that's made for houses with animals. Love it! I vacuumed the other day (well, DH did) and sure, I got some more dog hair up (expected after a couple days- and iwth 3 dogs at home) but the dirt that came out of the carpet was INSANE! (the people who lived here before hte last people had 9!!! dogs and never vacuumed or shampooed the carpet or anything! GROSS! and my landlords are slum lords so the carpet will never get changed) I want to vacuum again today! lol. 
I also got a really cute outfit for my little lady that's pink with brown tights that have pink, orange and green flowers on them. It says Mommy's Girl on the top. I also got a camo top and pants that match for when she's hanging out with her daddy.


----------



## caro103

Congrats on team :blue: pinksnowball! :D

We bought our car seat and pushchair today :happydance: got a great deal so decided just to go for it! Ended up with the Britax B smart. 

Anyone know whether you can get the ugly warning labels off the car seat though?? xx


----------



## camishantel

they told me short term disability does not apply to giving birth


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> they told me short term disability does not apply to giving birth

it sure does, that's what i'm taking. i'm taking 6 weeks of my fmla with short term disability to cover my pay. you request the disability pwrk be filled out by your dr about 2 months before your due date. 

might want to look up your local laws


----------



## MissFox

PUMPKIN COOKIES! I figured since I cleaned the kitchen I should dirty it up again by making cookies :thumbup:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Congrats pinksnowball on boy no2!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm in blooming agony and have been for the past two days :cry:
My back hurts sooo much and nothing is easing it, at work earlier we were so busy I ended up crawling up the stairs because it was the easiest way to get up them! :blush: 
My mum thinks I've got a trapped nerve so lets hope it eases off as soon as possible because I am useless at the moment. 

Hubby has gone out for a boys night with work so I'm all alone with the tv, and I feel like rubbish and I think I'll be in bed before 9pm. 

I hope everyone is okay and having a good weekend :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Tasha360

congrats on finding out your teams pinksnowball and smeej xx


----------



## nina2011

is so happy to say me and my gawjus hubby are havin a lil girl and we cant wait xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

congrats hun xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team Pink nina2011!


----------



## bernina

Congrats Nina, welcome to team :pink: !!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> they told me short term disability does not apply to giving birth
> 
> it sure does, that's what i'm taking. i'm taking 6 weeks of my fmla with short term disability to cover my pay. you request the disability pwrk be filled out by your dr about 2 months before your due date.
> 
> might want to look up your local lawsClick to expand...

It varies from state to state. Cami is right in Mo you are covered by FMLA but you do not get short term disability for pregnancy. You have to use any built up vacation and/or sick time. Pregnancy is not considered a illness. YOu might want to make sure your covered as well most states do not pay for maternity leave but have to hold your job due to the FMLA laws.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Congratulations Nina on team pink :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am being kicked constantly tonight it is such a fantastic feeling :cloud9::cloud9:

xXx


----------



## laura3103

well my little man is making himself know tonight as i am now feeling proper kicks i have had two strong ones just about my belly button the the left and now i'm being poked in my lower belly its such a lovely feeling even if the kicks took my breath.


----------



## laura3103

congrats girls on find out the sex of your LOs.x.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> they told me short term disability does not apply to giving birth
> 
> it sure does, that's what i'm taking. i'm taking 6 weeks of my fmla with short term disability to cover my pay. you request the disability pwrk be filled out by your dr about 2 months before your due date.
> 
> might want to look up your local lawsClick to expand...
> 
> It varies from state to state. Cami is right in Mo you are covered by FMLA but you do not get short term disability for pregnancy. You have to use any built up vacation and/or sick time. Pregnancy is not considered a illness. YOu might want to make sure your covered as well most states do not pay for maternity leave but have to hold your job due to the FMLA laws.Click to expand...

oh gosh no, no need to check. my dr and my manager already went over what i need to do and when. wisconsin employers and the state in general are very new mom and dad friendly. plus, my employer offers an add't "transition" week where i'll be working 20 hours but get paid for 40. one of the perks of working for insurance i guess.

that really sux for mo moms, sorry cami :(


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow congrats snowball and nina!!! Keep the great news coming girls!

I am not feeling much movement :nope:

she is a very quiet baby and I am guessing my placenta is either right on the front of my belly or she faces towards my back half the time - In my scans she was always facing my back!! Serious question - Do you mainly feel movement all day or when you are looking for it i.e sitting still or concentrating on something? I get a couple of minute movements if I really think about it but thats it? I know it is still early but something is making me concerned?
I suppose I shall find out on Tuesday aat our scan - thAT is if I get there! We are expecting the heavy snow tuesday and wednesday :haha:

This is my 3rd pregnancy, too?


----------



## MissFox

Jakes- I feel movement mostly wen I'm sitting and looking for it but I definitely feel it randomly thoughout the day too. The random ones feel like muscle spasms and don't happen like BOOM BOOM BOOM. Those ones happen when I'm laying down in bed or on the couch- and always after a nice big glass of grapefruit juice.


----------



## laura3103

yeah jakes this is the first proper time i have felt him move but i was sitting still and quite otherwise i havent felt much movement i have been worried at times. 
and i have got another 2 and half weeks to wait for my scan so that is not making it any better.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> they told me short term disability does not apply to giving birth
> 
> it sure does, that's what i'm taking. i'm taking 6 weeks of my fmla with short term disability to cover my pay. you request the disability pwrk be filled out by your dr about 2 months before your due date.
> 
> might want to look up your local lawsClick to expand...
> 
> It varies from state to state. Cami is right in Mo you are covered by FMLA but you do not get short term disability for pregnancy. You have to use any built up vacation and/or sick time. Pregnancy is not considered a illness. YOu might want to make sure your covered as well most states do not pay for maternity leave but have to hold your job due to the FMLA laws.Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh no, no need to check. my dr and my manager already went over what i need to do and when. wisconsin employers and the state in general are very new mom and dad friendly. plus, my employer offers an add't "transition" week where i'll be working 20 hours but get paid for 40. one of the perks of working for insurance i guess.
> 
> that really sux for mo moms, sorry cami :(Click to expand...

Sounds like a great Wisconsin perk! LOL Missouri is a right to work state so the only thing that saves ours jobs is the FMLA or they could replace us...I am just thankful that I get to be a stay at home mom after this one. I feel so blessed. We are cutting back on a lot of things but it will be so worth it.


----------



## JakesMummy

ok that made me feel slightly better!!! I noticed it about 20 minutes ago..a prod to the right but thats the first I have felt all day : ) What are the chances I go to the scan and she's happily bouncing around and I can't feel a thing! Typical!


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> they told me short term disability does not apply to giving birth
> 
> it sure does, that's what i'm taking. i'm taking 6 weeks of my fmla with short term disability to cover my pay. you request the disability pwrk be filled out by your dr about 2 months before your due date.
> 
> might want to look up your local lawsClick to expand...
> 
> It varies from state to state. Cami is right in Mo you are covered by FMLA but you do not get short term disability for pregnancy. You have to use any built up vacation and/or sick time. Pregnancy is not considered a illness. YOu might want to make sure your covered as well most states do not pay for maternity leave but have to hold your job due to the FMLA laws.Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh no, no need to check. my dr and my manager already went over what i need to do and when. wisconsin employers and the state in general are very new mom and dad friendly. plus, my employer offers an add't "transition" week where i'll be working 20 hours but get paid for 40. one of the perks of working for insurance i guess.
> 
> that really sux for mo moms, sorry cami :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a great Wisconsin perk! LOL Missouri is a right to work state so the only thing that saves ours jobs is the FMLA or they could replace us...I am just thankful that I get to be a stay at home mom after this one. I feel so blessed. We are cutting back on a lot of things but it will be so worth it.Click to expand...

the short term disability? yeah plus you can also do long term if something prevents you from going back, dr just needs to sign you for it. i particularly like my employers "transition" week, will be rather nice. i'd love to be able to spend the first year at home with her, but i fear i'll be going bonkers before the end of the 6 weeks so maybe it's for the best :haha: i'm trying to save up vacation and sick time but with all the time off i need for all these extra dr's appts and sickness, just don't think that'll be possible. :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I loved staying home with my kids when they were smaller. I didn't go back to work til my son was 2 and that was only cause his dad and I split. But it works out different for everyone. 

I have been really good kicks as well the past few days and my daughter has felt it. She loved it. LOL And is seems that the baby is laying side ways cause I feel pokes up my ribs on the left side but down low on the right. I love it. Now just waiting for tuesday to see what team we are on!!


----------



## JakesMummy

I have been a sahm for almost 2 years .. in fact, I just realised I left work on maternity 2 years ago to the day! How strange! Anyway, I LOVE it!!! I sacrificed ALOT - My job was big and all that jazz but I wanted children and to bring them up myself, just a personal choice, and it has been tough but amazing..I love seeing the little things and we have a strong bond yet he isn't afraid to go run riot with other kids etc! I will be a sahm until these 2 go to school. Childcare is so expensive round here.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

JakesMummy said:


> I have been a sahm for almost 2 years .. in fact, I just realised I left work on maternity 2 years ago to the day! How strange! Anyway, I LOVE it!!! I sacrificed ALOT - My job was big and all that jazz but I wanted children and to bring them up myself, just a personal choice, and it has been tough but amazing..I love seeing the little things and we have a strong bond yet he isn't afraid to go run riot with other kids etc! I will be a sahm until these 2 go to school. Childcare is so expensive round here.

And that's exactly how I feel. I am nervous about the pay cut and we may not be able to spend as much on christmas or go out to eat as often but my older kids are loving me being home already. We took a $2800 dollar a month pay cut so its a lot of adjusting and I could have waited til the baby came but I was just ready and wanted to enjoy my pregnancy as well without the stress of work. I am stoked that this is a option for me and I am thankful everyday for it. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've been gone for a while, haven't been able to catch up! :) So just popping in to say that I have only 7 days until we find out the gender of LO! :happydance:


----------



## DanaBump

just think this is the cutest thing ever! pretty sure if it's cold out (wisconsin could either be 70's or -20 in april) this will be what we bring home baby in.

https://www.target.com/Newborn-Girl..._character-bin&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1

and will be getting this purely for my amusement :haha:

https://www.target.com/Imprints-Bab..._character-bin&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## gertrude

a question for you ladies - why do some people insist on telling me things that are negative about being a mum? my SIL yesterday just seemed to say things that actually were quite patronising "I never knew what tiredness was until x came along", "the sleep deprivation is horrific"

now, I know she was trying to help (I hope she was) but why focus on the crap bits? I know it's going to be hard, and I know I'll proably crack up a bit with the no sleep, but it's not forever is it and it's hardly the end of the world. What about the nice bits?

I'm getting sick of it, it's not a f***ing competition as to how much sleep you've missed is it, it's about bringing a new LO into the world

gertrude
who's a bit hacked off


----------



## stephwiggy

Gert, one of the best bits is, my son saying, mummy I love you more than the world, oh and endless cuddles.


----------



## gertrude

awwww I likes cuddles!


----------



## laura3103

gertrude just think you might not have to go through all that my little girl slept throught from a few days old so not real sleep less nights for me yet.x

its not all as bad as people make out i could sleep for england before i had gert when she was here i enjoyed being awake just watching her.x

plus newborns sleepp for over 18 hours a day so there is no reason not to get a few naps in yourself chick i still dp when gertie has her afternoon nap lol and even before i was pregnant i did it ha ha


----------



## happybeany

Hope everyone is doing good! Just thought I'd pop in to say hello xxx


----------



## lauraaimee05

Hi Girls,

Haven't been on this thread for quite a while, but just thought I'd let you know we had our 20 week scan on Friday and are on team pink! x:cloud9:

Here's a piccy, not that you can see much as she insisted on being really anti social, and kept turning her back on us!
 



Attached Files:







75730_462173783883_624758883_5683810_1864035_n[1].jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DanaBump

it's a bitter sweet moment putting up the crib. sweet because soon there will be a baby in there and bitter because i'm spending my days praying she's a healthy, normal baby girl.

what are we going to do if she's not? lots of hard questions going thru my head. no response needed, just needed to get it out there.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> it's a bitter sweet moment putting up the crib. sweet because soon there will be a baby in there and bitter because i'm spending my days praying she's a healthy, normal baby girl.
> 
> what are we going to do if she's not? lots of hard questions going thru my head. no response needed, just needed to get it out there.

Sorry-- I haven't been around and I seem to be missing out on something. Is something wrong with LO??


----------



## grnmnsgo

I am due april 25. We are hopping for everything to go smooth also!


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: dana :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

oh dana sending you lots of :hugs: and keeping your little girl in my prayers and thoughts.x.x


----------



## laura3103

omg i soooo hate my brother.... sorry its O/T

he has accused me of texting to my dad who i live with when i was sitting next to my dad on the settee and my phone was turned off plus i dont have his number.

he told my dad that i am trying to control him and his family when i dont even give too hoots what he does. 

its made me soooo angry cause hes trying to cause trouble between me and my dad and its already strained enough without him doing this.

i know what he is doing it as well its cause i'm having another baby and he isnt cause when i found out i was pregnant with gertie he started trying for one so he didnt feel left out. plus i'm having a boy so all i get is constant grief from him.

i'm was the one there all the time when he was having problems with his wife and he tried to kill himself i was the one going out at 38 weeks pregnant looking for him at 3am in the morning so he didnt do anything silly.

oh well if he thinks i will need him before he needs me he will have a long wait as i have friends that i can turn to i dont need his childishness at the minute.....

sorry for the rant but i needed to get it off my chest and have a cry and your the only girls that i can do that toooo


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :pink: LauraAimee!

Welcome grnmnsgo!!!

Dana, I feel the same way. After that scan I am just so scared of the possibilities. Obviously if our little girl has down syndrome we will love her just as much (maybe even a little bit more) but I want a perfect healthy child without a strike against them before they're even born. I feel guilty for even saying that, but if I'm honest that's how I feel. If you ever want to talk, please just let me know. 

I am immensely thankful for the support of my DH and family though. My cousin is mentally handicapped (not down syndrom but similar) so we have some experience with a special needs child/adult and while it's not always easy, he is just the sweetest and most wonderful man ever. 

Extra :hugs: to you. I hope we are both pleasantly surprised come April with healthy perfect babies. 

Laura, so sorry that your brother is acting that way. Hope he grows up soon.


----------



## laura3103

girls i'm soo sorry you are going through these tough times makes my problems seem so pointless.x

i'm sure your little ladies will be perfect in every way.x


----------



## JakesMummy

bernina and dana :hug: :hug:


----------



## DanaBump

we already have a special needs kid at home. my dh's son is autistic and since his half brother (same mother obviously different father) is also autistic, we thought we were in the clear to have a normal baby girl. trying to get a hold of my dr to see if she can explain it to me again as obviously i'm thinking the worst and i'm not sure she even ment it that way. i sure do miss my old dr who left in sept :cry:

i want a normal daughter, i deserve a normal daughter. i can't struggle with two kids, honestly i think if i weren't so far along and it came back downs i don't think i would have her. having special needs children is not easy. every day even to connect with zack is a struggle, most days i just want to run and i can't if she's mine. we struggle every day as a couple to go on, what are we going to do with two? will our marriage survive this? going to try and focus on the fact that come the 10th dr could say there's nothing wrong because otherwise i'm just going to be a nervous wreck.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana hun I must have missed something...what did they think is wrong?


----------



## MissFox

Dana- just read online about someone with their baby having a Single Umbilical Artery and fluid on the tummy- she said at her follow up US everything was OK and the fluid issue resolved itself. So it can happen!!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Dana- just read online about someone with their baby having a Single Umbilical Artery and fluid on the tummy- she said at her follow up US everything was OK and the fluid issue resolved itself. So it can happen!!

thank you sam, that's exactly what i need to hear!!!!

was it on the tummy or in the tummy?

sandy- found to have 1 artery versus 2 in the cord and fluid in the belly. having them together is a possible marker for downs or something more serious. my dr sd she couldn't see anything but having a specialist check to be sure. like i said i am going to call her again tomorrow and have her tell me everything again just in case i missed something.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Dana- just read online about someone with their baby having a Single Umbilical Artery and fluid on the tummy- she said at her follow up US everything was OK and the fluid issue resolved itself. So it can happen!!
> 
> thank you sam, that's exactly what i need to hear!!!!
> 
> was it on the tummy or in the tummy?
> 
> sandy- found to have 1 artery versus 2 in the cord and fluid in the belly. having them together is a possible marker for downs or something more serious. my dr sd she couldn't see anything but having a specialist check to be sure. like i said i am going to call her again tomorrow and have her tell me everything again just in case i missed something.Click to expand...

Oh hun I am so sorry...I will be praying all is ok with your little girl:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

It was in the belly. The Dr. said it could mean that the baby had "just had a big lunch" and that it wasn't anything to worry about although it made the woman's pregnancy high risk and she had to see a specialist and have follow up u/s every month. She said by the next one that there was no more fluid issue and that the chord problem was only a potential for causing premature labor (seems to be most of what I've seen while searching). And while we all want out babies to make it all the way- there are so many medical advances and things are so much better these days taht I wouldn't spend too much time stressing about having her a couple weeks early :flower:


----------



## bernina

:hugs: dana. I can't imagine how hard it must be having an autistic child to care for. So glad that MissFox found a positive story for you, I know it always makes me feel so much better when I read positive outcomes. And honestly, even with all of my googling for soft markers, almost every single story had a happy ending and a healthy baby. I know nothing will make the worry and stress go away, but at least we can get some reassurance from stories like that.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> It was in the belly. The Dr. said it could mean that the baby had "just had a big lunch" and that it wasn't anything to worry about although it made the woman's pregnancy high risk and she had to see a specialist and have follow up u/s every month. She said by the next one that there was no more fluid issue and that the chord problem was only a potential for causing premature labor (seems to be most of what I've seen while searching). And while we all want out babies to make it all the way- there are so many medical advances and things are so much better these days taht I wouldn't spend too much time stressing about having her a couple weeks early :flower:

the thing i don't understand is the u/s tech we went to at 16 wks sd just that, that she swallowed some fluid no big deal that's what she's supposed to do. but now my dr is making a big deal out of it like it's a marker for something more serious? i have lots more questions for her and hope i can get them answered.


----------



## MissFox

Of course! There will always be questions until you have your answer! And like the story I read- the Dr. said it could have been a big lunch or whatever. I'm sure everything will be OK and I'm thinking of you and your little girl. I've been lucky enough to have everything going accordingly so far and I still panic so I can't imagine how it must be to have them say there is a possibility for there to be something wrong. But again, I'm sure everything will work out and your little princess will be healthy.


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies,
Sorry been anti social this weekend was my weekend working so done 28 hours! I am pretty tired today but just going to take it really easy and try and relax al day. I am back at work tomorrow. Cant wait til next weekend when I have 4 days off!

Still not convinced if I am feeing movement or just having muscle twitches! My bump is still covered in a rash too which is quite itchy, I think it is my washing powder!

Thinking of you bernina and dana. Tasha I hope your scan goes well today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

oh...........a mango!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

dana-- :hugs: I hope everything goes well! You and your DD are in my thoughts. I hope what MissFox said is a little relieving.


----------



## caro103

Dana and bernia :hugs: so hope everything works out ok for you and your little girls

Anyone else having kinda braxton hicks like contractions already? my whole tummy goes rock hard prob just once or twice a day! feels really weird...xx


----------



## chocojen

How did the scan go tasha? I am being forced to watch football tonight, the computer has given up the ghost completely now so using my phone. Was going to make christmas cards but have run out of blank cards. It is not even a premiership game it is the spanish league!


----------



## Tasha360

Massive hugs to the girls that need them today :hugs:

Had my specialist cadiac scan today and they couldnt see any hole and both babies looked fine. Im so relieved although still a little worried because the sonographer at the 20 week scan pointed it out to me and attatched a pic to my notes. Im sure all is fine though and my little man was just in a funny position. Both babies are breech at the moment and weigh 1lb 1oz. xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Choco - Not Barcelona V Real Madrid by any chance!?! it is on here too but luckily my laptop IS working!!

Scan tomorrow at 9am!!! Even though We saw her at 16 weeks I am still nervous! I am expecting snow tonight too, so have already put a towel over my screen to prevent me from scraping ice off at 8am, for 20 mins!!


----------



## laura3103

tasha 
sooo happy your little boy is ok chick i have been waiting all day for an update.x


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks Laura went to the dreaded merry hill on the way back thats why i was so long in updating xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

caro103 said:


> Dana and bernia :hugs: so hope everything works out ok for you and your little girls
> 
> Anyone else having kinda braxton hicks like contractions already? my whole tummy goes rock hard prob just once or twice a day! feels really weird...xx

Oh my god, yes I am, and they're so strong they literally take my breath away. I get them at least once or twice a day for as long as one hour up to 2 hours. The timing between them is never consistent. Some are as close as 45 seconds apart and others as far as 15 minutes apart. But at 18 weeks, I thought it was too early.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I have my scan tomorrow. I am going to post my 20+5 bump pic and would love some guesses at the gender.


----------



## laura3103

reeds i think its going to be a little girl.x.x or a boy ha ha sorry.x.x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Laura you got a chance of being right!! HAHA


----------



## laura3103

yay!!! good luck for tomorrow i bet you are sooo excited.x


----------



## JakesMummy

reeds - I am sticking with GIRL!!!!! I would get people to guess for me but we already know! Lol Still, all the best for tomorrow!!


----------



## camishantel

reeds I am going with a puppy... LOL


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh god 9 hours to go ... eek!!! And no snow yet!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami thats funny!! But I just got one of those...so I was kinda hoping for a baby. LOL


----------



## camishantel

ohhhhhhhhhhh is that what we are all hoping for... I get them confused.... I still am going to go with boy since that seems to be what you and TJ want


----------



## bernina

Great bump pic ReedsGirl, no guesses but can't wait to find out. 

Best of luck to all those with scans tomorrow.

I was getting braxton hicks over the weekend, abdomen would go hard and then relax a few minutes later. I used to think it was the baby turning or moving, but pretty sure since a large area goes hard that it's bh and not baby.


----------



## DanaBump

reeds-i'm sticking with boy. good luck tomorrow, i expect fb update asap!!!

was able to speak to dr and nurse again today and feeling much better. the single artery is really nothing to worry about, tho that's why i'm being sent to the specialist just to double check everything as it is a sign that there's something chromesomely (sp?) wrong. every other sign that there's something wrong as far as downs or trisomy 18/19 is all negative (nt, head size, femur size, finger size, heart, everything) but again, the ultrasound II can pick up more so just checking. the fluid is actually on the outside of her intestine which dr isn't too worried about, figuring it'll probably go away by the time the 10th comes around but again, just wants the dr to check it out. worst case scenerio is surgery after she's born but it's so little, dr not too worried about it. there is always a chance there's something wrong but there's always a chance with healthy baby so much calmer and much happier today :)


----------



## bernina

Yeah Dana, that is awesome news!!!! I know the worrying will never be over but it all sounds very very reassuring. Can't wait until the 10th!!


----------



## MissFox

Dana- Glad you got to talk to your Dr and that you got some reassurance today. 

Can't wait to hear scan updates!!! 

Flight at 5am. Almost packed but power went out for 4 hours today while we were doing last minute laundry


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats great news Dana. 

MissFx have a safe trip


----------



## SazzleR

Yay! My school is shut today so I've got a snow day! Gonna snuggle under a duvet & watch Christmas films all day! So pleaded to have an unexpected day off work. I've been so tired lately so hopefully this will sort me out a bit. x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have to cycle to work in the snow. I've gotta be soo careful I fell off loads last year :(


----------



## Kellylooloo

I'm a teacher and this is our 2nd snow day. It super to have extra time to rest. Can't believe you'll be cycling in snow :(


----------



## tas1

Hi Ladies ive just found you. Im due 21st April which is 3 days after my sons 3rd birthday.

Be careful in the snow!! xx


----------



## Tasha360

Great news Dana

Hope you got to work ok Cotleston. Ive gota take my son to pre school in a bit and ive left the pram in OH's car so im guna have to carry the LO :-( 

xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

argh no! I've just started leaking, god this early, I hate wearing bloody bra pads :(


----------



## JakesMummy

2ndtime abz! I hate it too! Mine started at 16 weeks and last night it even dripped onto my leg - yuck! 
Had anomoly scan today and everything is fine. Babys measurements are all average apart from her very long legs!!! No surprise there, really. Definately a girl! She was being shy and had her hands in front of ehr face so took ages to get lip in the photo. The other day I said to Dean I feel as though she is doing tap dancing on my bladder - well turns out she is breech! But I understand there is PLENTY of time for her to turn, and she was transverse at last scan, so she certainly moving about. 
I drove in the snow earlier and it was a nightmare - so many people that can't drive normally, decide to take on the snow, with disastrous results! Wheels spinning, cars skidding! 
I have to send parcels today for ebay etc but can't and some stupid woman is kicking off!!! She needs it asap apparently, yet I started I dispatch 2 days after cleared payment (I am on day 1!) and it is 2nd class. Grrr some people!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Welcome Tas1 and congrats!!

So glad your scan went well JakesMummy, wonderful news!!

Sorry to all those stuck in the snow, please drive or walk or cycle safely!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

tas1 said:


> Hi Ladies ive just found you. Im due 21st April which is 3 days after my sons 3rd birthday.
> 
> Be careful in the snow!! xx

Hey!! Were due on the same day! :D

PS: I wish i had some snow!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls just been for another scan today (they needed to recheck spine)

They double checked and we defo team blue

At the moment we are thinking Benjamin as his name xx


----------



## laura3103

thats a nice name pink it goes nicely with alexander as well.x


----------



## loopy82

Had our anomaly scan today and we're team :pink:, everything is fine so now all we need to do is decide on a name! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20 Week Scan BNB.jpg
File size: 128.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congrats Loopy


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So-- I hate doing this, but a rant is about to come out of me, because I have no idea where else to talk about it. 

One of my friends, who is living in deplorable conditions, with her barely there boyfriend are trying for a baby. Of course he's okay with this because "he loves kids" but both of them probably don't even make 15K together (i'd doubt they even make 10K together). I'm 90% sure that he'd split when the going got tough, and leave her alone with a child. She has NO insurance... and no savings... I just don't understand why she would want to bring a baby into that relationship/kind of living. 

I'm all for loving partners having babies left and right. I'm even all for single mothers having baby with in vitro and with the right financial standings. I'm ALL for gay men adopting. I'm all for the BABY LOVE!!! 

I'm NOT all for bringing a child into the world with a job to do. To glue the man to you. It NEVER WORKS! And who gets hurt??? the baby!! It makes me sooo sad inside. 

I spent OVER a year (not as long as some i know) trying to conceive a child with the man I love and we don't make a boat load of money, but we pay our bills and rent on time and we have a little bit of savings to keep us afloat in times of need. 

I feel like my friend wants this baby because her bf already had a love child with another woman and she feels like she needs to give him what the other woman has. :( 

I wish I could be happy for her decision. I wish that I could say "omg, congrats. I hope it all works out!" She is one of my oldest friends... But I can't. Not when I'm having my own child, and when I know inside I would DIE if I couldn't give my child all it's basic needs. Food, shelter, LOVE!! :( I'm just sad. Sad and upset that she would think of such a horrible idea.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team Pink Loopy!


----------



## caro103

Thanks for letting me know some of you are also having braxton hicks! my midwife said it is early but nothing unheard of, was just advised to ring them if they hurt! so fx'ed it just stays as hard tightenings :D

Dana so glad news seems more positive for you hun!

Sandi...eek not long now! fx'ed I get to hear before bedtime :D

Casey :hugs:, sometimes we just have to let friends make their own lives and try and be there a bit when things go wrong, totally agree with you though xx

Had a bath last night and looked down as bubs was bouncing around all over the place a def saw him on the outside :D so exciting! DH got to see him too :D xx


----------



## caro103

ooh and loopey, congrats on team pink! glad everything looked good too xx


----------



## camishantel

casey sorry you are upset hun... but unfortunately it is not up to us when and how people bring babies into this world so I try not to let myself get upset by other peoples stupidness... I feel sorry for the baby of course but who knows it could all work out and be fine and I hope it is.... but try not to get upset hun its not good for you or your baby :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I have been having braxton hixs for about 2 weeks now that I know of... apparently you have them even from the begining of the pregnancy but don't normally notice them till about 20 weeks according to my dr..


----------



## caro103

ah well that makes more sense! thanks Cami. 

Also get them really badly after dtd! :blush: tmi hehe


----------



## camishantel

yeah me too or if I turn to fast sometimes as well


----------



## camishantel

ok so anyone elses nipples killing them... I mean honestly for probably 3 or 4 weeks now mine look kinda bruised and hurt super bad and nothing helps no massage or heat or anything


----------



## JakesMummy

cami - Mine have been like this for the whole pregnancy - so sore and bruised feeling!!

This country does make me laugh - we are SO unprepared for this snow yet we knew it was on the way. However the town I live in is gridlocked and it has taken my mum 3 hours to go 1 mile! Ridiculous!! She fell in the snow at the beginning of the year and broke her hand yet she is stubborn and insisted on going to work..by the time she gets there, her shift will be over LOL!


----------



## camishantel

mine actually looked bruised if you look at the nipple itself... very strange but I have been kinda leaking on and off for about 4 weeks... honestly the only thing that helps is to have someone suck on them and it hurts for a minute but then feels so much better... TMI I know


----------



## CottlestonPie

Turns out riding a bicycle in the snow is a bad idea. I fell off and bashed my hip about 20ft from my front door. Ouchy.
Bubs has been kicking on and off all day though so hopefully no damage done... He actually kicked hard enough earlier to feel from outside I think. First time :D


----------



## camishantel

hun you need to be careful... I hope you and bubs are ok... :hugs: and I hope you don't get to bad of a nasty bruise


----------



## luvmyangel

Went to the doctor today and am TEAM PINK!


----------



## caro103

hope your ok cottleston! snow and bikes really don't mix :dohh:

congrats luvmyanglel! :D

Cami, thanks hun, afraid I don't have the nipple thing but will agree about turning too fast! v v weird, hehe


----------



## bernina

Congrats Loopy and luvmyangel on team :pink: !!!

Hope you're doing okay cottlestonpie, sounds like a nasty fall. Glad you are still feeling bubs move lots, very reassuring.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats luvmyangel on team :pink:!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

thanks ladies. rest assured the bike is staying at home for the winter.
think i might take a snow day tomorrow!


----------



## loopy82

Congrats luvmyangel, girls seem to be steaming ahead in April!

Glad to hear you're ok cottlestonpie, maybe lay off the bike until the snow clears?! Am really missing mine but I don't even need snow and ice to fall off so am steering clear for now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am on team BLUE!! We are having our little man. He didn't cooperate with a good profile shot.


----------



## helen1234

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am on team BLUE!! We are having our little man. He didn't cooperate with a good profile shot.
> 
> View attachment 142076
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142077

congratulations hun,you were right.

your boy is lying the same way as my little lad, but he kept flashing lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL yep Helen he kept sticking his little butt up in the air like look at me. HAHA


----------



## bernina

Congrats Reedsgirl!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw yay congrats Reedsgirl! x

I'm bedridden today. I've been suffering a lot with pain that feels like it could be PGP over the past month but my accident yesterday has seized up my hips so I can barely move. I feel like a right stupidarse. 

Still... Happy december everyone! Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh 123 days to go!


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on your lil man reeds!!
Hope you feel better soon Cottleston. I totally forgot its 1st December today, better get the advent calenders out

xx


----------



## laura3103

congrats reeds on your lil boy.x.xx

ok girls wondering if anyone can help me i have brought a angelsounds doppler but all i get is constant static even when its not on my belly is it broken or am i plain thick lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

silly question, have you changed the batteries and tried both of the earphone holes? my angelsounds has two different holes for earphones/line-in and only one of them works.


----------



## laura3103

yeap done both of them and changed battery its like really bad interferance in both sockets even tried different headphones


----------



## Tasha360

not a clue hun mine doesnt do that xx


----------



## bernina

Never had that problem with my angelsounds. Have you tried using it in a different area of the house, could be interference from other electronics, try a room with nothing else plugged in nearby (maybe the bathroom) and see if it works better in there. Hope you get it work!


----------



## caro103

woohoo I got a snow day today :D. Have finished the painting in the study so just need to put things back and tidy up! nearly have a normal looking house again

Hope you feel better soon cottles...I had v v sore back yesterday and a heat pack tucked under my trousers did wonders :hugs: xx


----------



## UkCath

Welcome to team pink Loopy and luvmyangel.

Cottleson, hope you are feeling better, did you take a snow day today? We all get sent home early it was so bad, it took 2 hours for me to get home and it's only 3 miles!

Jakesmummy, you are right, we are just so unprepared in this country! Other countries seem to manage in the snow. It's not exactly like we are in the tropics.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yup snow/sick day today! Maybe another tomorrow as heavy snow is predicted for tomorrow. I took today to put up the tree. It now smells like Christmas is looming! 

Thanks caro... I might need to dig out the hot water bottle and give it a try x


----------



## camishantel

morning ladies.. hope everyone has a good day.. mine however is not... don't really want to repost everything in here as it is in my journal but honestly don't know how I am supposed to manage at work and not burst into tears all day after yesterday and basically knowing they are trying to get rid of me .. :growlmad::cry:


----------



## bernina

Aww cam, I'm so sorry for what you're having to deal with at work. You're in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

thanks hun... I am already almost in tears and have been all morning and right now I am the only one here so how am I going to deal with everyone else when they get here... I just don't want to cry all day but especially with the hormones I don't know how to stop myself... so in the bathroom most of the day I think I will be


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Sorry your having to deal with all that at work camishantel, I hope it gets better! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs:


----------



## laura3103

so sorry you going through all that cami.x.x

girls i got rid of the interference in the end but still havent found LO heartbeat :( any tips on where about i should be looking


----------



## camishantel

it's ok... wel it's really not ok.. I don't need the extra stress right now as yesterday anyway I had some not so wonderful news... my BF has Factor 5 lieden which when passed to the baby makes it 4 to 8 times more likely that the baby will have a worse case of the clotting disorder... and even worse if it is a girl which is what I have been hoping for...


----------



## caro103

cami :hugs: hun xx


----------



## camishantel

thanks... on a brighter note though only 2 weeks from v day.. so excited...


----------



## laura3103

ok girls i found him after all day of looking for my little boy he as decided he doesnt want me to listen to him and as actively been kicking and poking me all the time i was searching for his heartbeat. 

this is the first time he as moved more than a few time so looks like i wasted my money ha ha.

looks like i'm going to have 2 stubbon kids cause gertie was the same.


----------



## caro103

:haha: so glad you found him though hun! mine goes all quiet every time DH tries to feel him! stubborn like his mummy :lol:


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies. I made it to the east coast and I'm sitting in my gramp's living room waiting for DH to wake up. 
Congrats to the team pinkers and congrats Reeds! So happy you're getting your little man!


----------



## bernina

Laura, I was going to recommend to search down low near the hairline, that is usually where I find my little one, athough I haven't listened in a few weeks.

I think they don't care much for the noise of the ultrasound so they tend to try and move away from it so that's probably why you felt so much movement.

Glad you found it though!


----------



## camishantel

ehh... can this day be over yet


----------



## DanaBump

i usually find my little girl up by my belly button, even the u/s tech finds her best up there. so weird but i guess right now they just have a ton of room to move and bounce around. laura, once he gets bigger and doesn't have as much room, i'm sure you'll be able to find him better.


----------



## laura3103

thanks girls.x

i never heard his heartbeat but i since i have tried he asnt stopped moving he must know that mummy was a little worried about him being sooo quiet and now making up for it.

i think i'm going to leave it for a few days now and try then.


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> thanks girls.x
> 
> i never heard his heartbeat but i since i have tried he asnt stopped moving he must know that mummy was a little worried about him being sooo quiet and now making up for it.
> 
> i think i'm going to leave it for a few days now and try then.

miss abby always punches me when we use our doppler (hilarious watching her do it last week at the u/s), i don't think she likes it at all. maybe your little guy doesn't either?


----------



## laura3103

dana i could hear him try and run off lol he was kicking it and he hurt my ears. at least i know hes still ok.x

a little update about my friends baby.

they have taken him of the ventilater but he is a little bit irratated where the tube was and she got to hold him for the first time today after nearly 3 weeks.x.x.
they have named him trent i soo hope he is home before xmas.x


----------



## camishantel

glad he seems to be doing ok... will so pray he is home before christmas... only 2 hours left in this hole and I can go home.. I think I have figured out what I am going to do but will have to wait and see at this point...


----------



## JakesMummy

Laura - Glad your friends baby is getting there! Regarding the doppler, I usually find the heartbeat between midway between the hairline and bellybutton or around the bellybutton, but she is breech so may be different for you.

The other week I was worrying about movement - well she hasn;t stopped since! DH felt it for the first time last night she was going mad - I think she felt the slight pressure of his hand and was kicking against it. Feels very strange to have movement of feet on my bladder, as Jake was head down from 12 weeks!! Engaged at 28 weeks, so never felt the feet on my bladder- bloody hurts!!!


----------



## laura3103

yeah jakes hes been very active since i tried so will only see if i can find it once a week i dont think my extra chub helps tho.

i'm getting low blows so i'm guessing he is feet down unless hes punching me lol.

oh well 15 days till my scan its getting closer.


----------



## Tasha360

yeah my bladder is getting danced on too they are both breech at the mo xx


----------



## loopy82

Looks like April babies like dancing on mummy's bladder! My LO kept me up until the early hours yesterday doing a little jig :wacko:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2 days until the gender scan!!!!! :wohoo: 

I'm nearly crawling out of my skin!!!!!


----------



## nina2011

thank you all for my congrates my hubby was puttung his head on my belly last night and she kiccked him in the ear i was lafin so much she wouldnt stop lol xxx

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev095prs__.png" alt="pregnancy" border="0" /></a>


----------



## caro103

:D I feel all my kicks low down too! though no idea whether thats his feet or arms :haha: at my scan i think he was transverse and kinda has his face planted downwards...didn';t look very comfy :rofl: but whatever!

Anyone else considering a home birth? trying to gain peoples thoughts...xx


----------



## nina2011

how do u get them tickers to work myn want work xxxxxx

please help xxx


----------



## caro103

you need to go the the website of the ticker you like (just click on someones) then set it up, once its set up copy and paste the bb code into 'edit your signature' section and it shoud work! good luck xx


----------



## DanaBump

nina2011 said:


> how do u get them tickers to work myn want work xxxxxx
> 
> please help xxx

looks like you're using the wrong code. i just keep using different codes and pressing preview until it pops up


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> :D I feel all my kicks low down too! though no idea whether thats his feet or arms :haha: at my scan i think he was transverse and kinda has his face planted downwards...didn';t look very comfy :rofl: but whatever!
> 
> Anyone else considering a home birth? trying to gain peoples thoughts...xx

Before I got pregnant I considered a water home birth. I think maybe for my second child I will do that, but for the first, it's already the scariest thing to think about (labor that is). I want to have all the options I need available for any reason. 

I think home births are amazing though. I've read all about them. I've read that they are much more relaxing and therefore the labor is actually less painful. I give home birth the :thumbup: !! :D


----------



## loopy82

caro103 said:


> :D I feel all my kicks low down too! though no idea whether thats his feet or arms :haha: at my scan i think he was transverse and kinda has his face planted downwards...didn';t look very comfy :rofl: but whatever!
> 
> Anyone else considering a home birth? trying to gain peoples thoughts...xx

Mine was transverse this time too, she was wriggling around the whole time though so maybe she's moved now.

Personally I wouldn't want a home birth but I don't see why anyone shouldn't, you should be able to choose whatever is right for you. I'm not keen on hospitals either unless it's necessary so am splitting it down the middle and going to a birthing centre.


----------



## laura3103

evening girls 

how are you all tonight.

my little man as gone all quite again but my bump/chub is really achey today so think he might be having a little growth spurt so i'm not too worried after all he as prob wore himself out poor little mite.x

got a busy night ahead of me as well trying to sort out all gerties toys so i can put them in the loft till i move but its hard when the little madam insists on playing with everything i put to oneside.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

caro103 said:


> :D I feel all my kicks low down too! though no idea whether thats his feet or arms :haha: at my scan i think he was transverse and kinda has his face planted downwards...didn';t look very comfy :rofl: but whatever!
> 
> Anyone else considering a home birth? trying to gain peoples thoughts...xx

I'm booked in for a home birth - not sure if I will eventually have a birth pool, but keep hearing good things!
In terms of pain relief I was induced last time and did it on gas and air so I'm quite happy to stick with that again :winkwink:
I didn't enjoy the hospital experience, the thought of being to labour at my own pace and the freedom to do what ever I like in my own home (I know one lady who baked a cake in early labour to take her mind off things!) plus, my OH felt really left out last time and a bit helpless so I want him to have more of supporting role rather than a spare part - plus the thought of sleeping in my own comfy bed instead of a noisy ward is a major plus!
Sorry for the long post - if ur interested in home birth there's a great thread called 'home birthers and hopefuls' which has loads of peoples stories and advice.

abz x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, I have to get to school, but a quick update for you. Speck and I are team :pink:


----------



## laura3103

congrats on team :pink: brandi.x.x.


----------



## JakesMummy

yay Brandi!!!

I was hoping for a Home Birth with Jake and had it all planned but ended up being induced in hospital - was a pleasant experience though, So I don;t mind what happens this time round.

I'll probably go with hospital this time round as space is limited and my road was inaccessable last time with snow - it isn;t a practical road for emergency services, if they needed to get down - and I am only 5 mins from the hospital. One thing I do want to avoid however is a C-Sec..I would look into vaginal delivery first, as it can be done. But obviously if it wasn;t safe for me or my child, then I'd opt c-sec. But I would love to experience labour again.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team Pink BrandiCanucks!


----------



## caro103

Congrats Brandi! how come you found out? thought you were staying team yellow!? :) x

Thanks for thoughts ladies, I'm def considering home birth! my nearest birthing centre is an hour away and any probs there would make me end up in a hospital I don't like so its local hospital or home. And my mums a midwife so her colleagues have offered to be on call just for me over the time I'm due so it wouldn't be a total random turning up which for me is def a bonus! plus the whole relaxing thing of being at home during and after. Def will check out the home birth thread, thanks! xx


----------



## DanaBump

congrats and welcome on team pink brandi, LOVE the name!

i'm curious too, thought you were staying team yellow?


----------



## laura3103

omg the pain when i move in my lower stomach!! i feel like someone as kicked me :(


----------



## camishantel

someone has kicked you hun


----------



## caro103

:haha: sorry Laura but what cami said is so true! hope he shifts a little for you soon though so it doesn't hurt as much! xx


----------



## camishantel

ok so Pasta House salad and chicken marsala with white cavateli noddles and mc donalds chocolate chip cookies and 2 bottles of water.... that is what I had for lunch... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so good


----------



## laura3103

thanks girls but its not baby unless he give me a right old kicking last night while i was alseep lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami stop with the pasta house salad already!! LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

DanaBump said:


> congrats and welcome on team pink brandi, LOVE the name!
> 
> i'm curious too, thought you were staying team yellow?

I didn't have a choice. I was hit with the potty shot as soon as the transducer was placed on my belly. She's ALL GIRL!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Congrats Brandi..that is how our little man was...he didn't want to show us his face but had no problems showing his equipment. hahaha


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :pink: Brandi!!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

ahh she was just too keen to show you!!! Can't believe we are on our way to the 3rd trimester! 5 more weeks eek!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Now that I am able to scan and post the picture, here is Miss Anberlin Olivia Blaire
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bernina

She is precious brandi, just look at that button nose!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited. Can't wait to be able to hold her!


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry I have been so quiet this week, a combination of the computer being broken (got a new one yesterday) and working lots this week. I now have 4 days off though! My sisters were meant to be coming to visit but I dont think they will make it through the snow....and after I was moaning we never get any in Bournemouth!

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out what they are having this week. Does it make it seem more real?

I know it sounds silly I know I am pregnant...it is obvious now! BUT I cant believe we are having our baby! It just doesnt seem real at all. Scan next thurs and I am hoping that once we know what it is maybe I will start to believe it? Of course as I always do before an appointment I am now convinced they will find something wrong!

Hope you are all taking care in the snow and ice. Sam hope you are having fun with your family
x


----------



## Tasha360

congrats on team pink Brandi and lovely piccie sooo cute.

I have found the pram i want on ebay. Its the icandy pear complete package with the 2 car seats and two carrycots. I think its a bargain at £550 soooo wish i had the money. i dont think ill be able to afford it for a weeks weeks yet and all of the other packages ive seen have been like £800 :-(

xx


----------



## Tasha360

23 weeks toady, its flying by now! XX


----------



## chocojen

and how many weeks are they gonna let you go to tasha? x


----------



## Tasha360

38 at the most eeeek xx


----------



## chocojen

wow, you are well over half way then!!!
20 weeks tomorrow for me, half way...I cant believe it!


----------



## loopy82

Choco - It does feel a bit more real to me now, think it's because I'm now talking about a she and not an it! Know what you mean about worrying, spent most of the scan in a panic until the technician said it was all fine.


----------



## MissFox

My baby is still doing summersaults!! If my bump is high she is breach and if it's low she is head down. 
I fell down the stairs at my Aunt's house (only 3 of them thankfully!) so my bumm is quite bruised! a few different spots. 
Besides that I found the bedding that I want (link attached) from Babies R Us. It's called Plum Dandy. My sister bought me some really cute clothes yesterday too. I can't wait to spend the day with my uncle though. And his girls. He said he wanted to know what we were having so he could "prepare."
I know it's kinda bad but I'm hoping he will make one of the bigger purchases for me. He's always been the closest thing to a dad I've had and it's bad to expect something like that and I'm not expecting a crib or anything but I'm expecting some shopping.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anberlin was head down and facing my spine. She didn't want to cooperate but with some poking and prodding, she flipped long enough to catch that profile shot. Her heartbeat was 137 and the most relieving news was that her head circumference was within normal range. For those who don't know, my oldest daughter has microcephaly, which translates to small head. Her head circumference is that of a 14 month old, and she'll be 4 in March. According to her MRI, she has patches of white matter that are disappearing from her brain. But Anberlin does not have any evidence of Zoe's condition.

It does seem more real now. I love being able to refer to her as she rather than Speck. While I love the nickname Speck, I love being able to call her by her name.


----------



## bernina

Chocojen, I think when you find out the gender or even just see the baby on that scan, it really helps to make it all seem that much more real.

MissFox, hope you're feeling okay after your fall, glad it wasn't anything serious. Hope uncle surprises you with something lovely and much needed!!

Baby is moving around a lot more yesterday and today. Was a bit worried earlier in the week as I barely felt her. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I've got the day off so going to meet DH for lunch, do some grocery shopping, make some homemade beef barley soup (using soup bones and all!) and then the best part, Harry Potter at the Imax tonight with the nephews. Really looking forward to it!!

I spent the better part of this week prepping new cloth prefold diapers that I bought during a black friday sale. So excited for little one to arrive so we can use them. Took nearly 8 washes to fully break them in and remove all the natural oils, not looking forward to the gas bill this month... :) Anyone else planning on cloth diapering or have any experience with it?


----------



## bernina

Brandi, so glad everyone went well with the scan, especially the head measurement. 

What does the condition mean long term for Zoe if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MissFox

Ok so here is the link for the bedding and general room decor that I want. 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4286380

I love it.


----------



## UkCath

That is an unusual name Brandi, Anberlin, I haven't heard it before.
It sounds a lot like Anne Boleyn, as in Henry the 8th second wife, is it related to that in any way?

It's certainaly feeling more real now I can feel her flipping about. DH is keen to feel some kind of movement, but it's not really noticable from the outside. His sister was wanting a feel too. 

Are you in NY now Miss Fox? I do love it there, I went once for St Pats and once for New Years Eve (not in times square though, it was manic there, we went on a boat on the hudson for midnight).


----------



## bernina

Oh MissFox I LOVE that set, so beautiful and so many fun colors to work with, great choice. What color crib do you want?

This is the set we're going with, although I'm making most of it myself from fabric that goes with the set because I just can't justify $350 on bedding.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 301.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> Ok so here is the link for the bedding and general room decor that I want.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4286380
> 
> I love it.

That's lovely. We are movng house at the minute so I can't do a nursery yet.


----------



## MissFox

We are going to move before the baby is born but I am just picking and planning because we need to move- there is only 1br in the place we live now. 
We are going to have a dark Cherry colored crib. 

I am in Massachusetts. Going to NY on Monday to spend the day with DH.


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> We are going to move before the baby is born but I am just picking and planning because we need to move- there is only 1br in the place we live now.
> We are going to have a dark Cherry colored crib.
> 
> I am in Massachusetts. Going to NY on Monday to spend the day with DH.

Bet it will be lovely now with the tree and everything, but I guess a bit of ice skating in central park / rockerfella centre is out of the question at the moment?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0576.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissFox

I'm really looking forward to the tree. No iceskating though. I'm too clumsy and especially while pregnant. Although I might let DH talk me into it because I used to ice skate a lot. But not if it's too crowded!! 

Here is my 22wk bump for you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Bernina, we honestly don't know. The microcephaly is only a symptom of her overall condition, but all we have is a laundry list of diagnosed symptoms, but no official overall diagnosis. With it comes speech delays, gross and fine motor delays, a newly developed seizure disorder, a weakened immune system, minor facial and body abnormalities.

Her next MRI is in March to see the progression of the condition, to see if she has any new brain damage or new evidence towards a diagnosis. She has bi-yearly developmental assessments and yearly MRIs. We know of only two other cases like hers but there was never a diagnosis for either. One child passed away at 15 and the other is now 8, but getting progressively worse. He's being seen by the same doctors as our doctor. The white matter controls the signals the brain sends to the rest of the body. As the white matter disappears and her body doesn't receive those signals, her body will begin to shut down. We know she will pass away at an early age, just when, we don't know.

But for now, she's doing very well. She can say some of her alphabet up to N, can count with prompting up to 15, and can spell, from memory, her name. Developmentally, overall, she's 20 months old. We get a lot of heck for her not being potty trained at almost 4 years old and we have tried, boy have we tried, but it's so stressful for her. At this point, I'd much rather a happy untrained child than a depressed and withdrawn trained one. It's communication that is the main barrier. We getting ready to implement her communication program called PECS, where she uses pictures to tell us what she wants and needs, into potty training and see if that makes her more receptive. Either way, I just want her happy.

UkCath, she's actually being named after my favourite band, Anberlin. My two older kids both have a music relation in their names, so it only felt right to give my last the same, and I think Anberlin sounds beautiful on a little girl.


----------



## caro103

wow you're bump is so much more impressive than mine!

I've had such a frustrating day, snow stopped enough for them to 'reopen' train stations (still not dug my car out!) but managed to get to work but no trains going home again :dohh: so ended up getting a taxi! how annoying, grrr


----------



## caro103

Brandi, sounds like your little girl and you have to deal with a lot :hugs: I'm a childrens OT and would say you sound like you know what your talking about, if kids aren;t ready to potty train and its forced it can make it take even longer or even give them phobias of the toilet! loads of the kids I work with still wear nappies and priority is totally focused on other areas, like you say happiness! I pray you get some kind of diagnosis and some sort of treatment for her xxx


----------



## DanaBump

to answer if knowing the sex makes it more real, for me it does but it doesn't. she has a name, she's already the light of her daddy's and my eyes, it's real when i'm looking at her during an u/s but when i'm home it's a little like i just went to see a movie. i dont think it'll be real until i'm holding her while she's screaming at 2 am, LOL. 
i dont think i'm really that scared of labor any more. I know pretty much what'll happen and i just want to hold/see/love her so much that nothing else really matters anymore. 
dh and i have her crib all set up, including her bedding. so amazing knowing that in a little over 4 months, she'll be in there :cloud9: love love LOVE! the crib. so much better built than i thought it would be seeing as it was what i feel, on the cheap side especially since it came with a mattress.
we also got her swing set up, got it $50 off on amazon. wish they made it in adult sizes cuz i'd love to crawl in and go to sleep. 
also got her some cute outfits already, so much fun shopping for her tho i think i'll leave most of it for the registry. 
does anyone have a car seat/stroller set yet?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you Caro. She will use the potty at random times, usually first thing in the morning when she wakes up, but that's only if you get her to it in time. She has been staying dry at night since she was 18 months old, so we know she has the muscle control, so I truly believe it's the communication barrier that is stopping her.

She's working on PECS and is in OT at the moment, and they're getting ready to work together to start a potty training routine, but we're not going to push her if it makes her anxious. I hate her sensory meltdowns, they're so sad and she tends to hurt herself if she has one.

Right now, we're avoiding PT because she doesn't need it, but we're already beginning to see evidence of imbalances when she walks and runs and we know she will probably, eventually need all three therapies.

She does have a website, if anyone is interested. I try to update it once a month, and always update it with new information as we receive it. If anyone is interested, it's www.zoemeszaros.com


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thank you Caro. She will use the potty at random times, usually first thing in the morning when she wakes up, but that's only if you get her to it in time. She has been staying dry at night since she was 18 months old, so we know she has the muscle control, so I truly believe it's the communication barrier that is stopping her.
> 
> She's working on PECS and is in OT at the moment, and they're getting ready to work together to start a potty training routine, but we're not going to push her if it makes her anxious. I hate her sensory meltdowns, they're so sad and she tends to hurt herself if she has one.
> 
> Right now, we're avoiding PT because she doesn't need it, but we're already beginning to see evidence of imbalances when she walks and runs and we know she will probably, eventually need all three therapies.
> 
> She does have a website, if anyone is interested. I try to update it once a month, and always update it with new information as we receive it. If anyone is interested, it's www.zoemeszaros.com

something you might want to try is sign language. my autistic step son had lots of trouble potty training because of communication as well, especially at school (this has been an issue since we started potty training at 3, he'll be 7 in april). his teacher taught him the sign for potty and ever since then there hasn't been one problem. it's been said that kids with talking communication issues find it much easier to do so in sign. 
just an idea!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We have considered signing, but her poor fine motor skills make it very difficult to sign. She can do the signs that require her gross motor (milk, more, thank you) but those than use fine motor are more difficult to coordinate. PECS uses pictures and a strip. The strip will say, for example "I want..." with smaller pictures listed underneath. She picks one of those pictures and places it on the "I want..." strip. For example, the picture would be a red ball, so essentially, she picks the picture, places it on the "I want..." strip (It's all velcro) and hands it to us. This way, she's saying to us "I want red ball".

We'd add more phrases and words to the sentences as she gets older, and eventually, should she learn to read, the pictures might become words and such. The hope when we implement PECS into potty training is not for her to use it in a sentence "I need potty", but just to be able to get the picture, which will be placed on the bathroom door and give it to us to let us know she has to go. We have tried every other method available to no avail. Hopefully offering the communication will help her at least get started


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> We have considered signing, but her poor fine motor skills make it very difficult to sign. She can do the signs that require her gross motor (milk, more, thank you) but those than use fine motor are more difficult to coordinate. PECS uses pictures and a strip. The strip will say, for example "I want..." with smaller pictures listed underneath. She picks one of those pictures and places it on the "I want..." strip. For example, the picture would be a red ball, so essentially, she picks the picture, places it on the "I want..." strip (It's all velcro) and hands it to us. This way, she's saying to us "I want red ball".
> 
> We'd add more phrases and words to the sentences as she gets older, and eventually, should she learn to read, the pictures might become words and such. The hope when we implement PECS into potty training is not for her to use it in a sentence "I need potty", but just to be able to get the picture, which will be placed on the bathroom door and give it to us to let us know she has to go. We have tried every other method available to no avail. Hopefully offering the communication will help her at least get started

apparently the sign for bathroom is just a fist? good luck, i know how hard it can be to just communicate with your child. truly heartbreaking and frustrating all at the same time. do you as a parent have any support?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mostly we just have her therapists and each other. Her dad and I are not together anymore but we support each other through a lot, especially the new symptoms and her hospitalizations. Other than that, we have a large support group online of other families whose children have microcephaly. Having that group has been a HUGE help. I hope to meet some of them one day.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry I have been so quiet this week, a combination of the computer being broken (got a new one yesterday) and working lots this week. I now have 4 days off though! My sisters were meant to be coming to visit but I dont think they will make it through the snow....and after I was moaning we never get any in Bournemouth!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have found out what they are having this week. Does it make it seem more real?
> 
> I know it sounds silly I know I am pregnant...it is obvious now! BUT I cant believe we are having our baby! It just doesnt seem real at all. Scan next thurs and I am hoping that once we know what it is maybe I will start to believe it? Of course as I always do before an appointment I am now convinced they will find something wrong!
> 
> Hope you are all taking care in the snow and ice. Sam hope you are having fun with your family
> x

Totally feeling that. It's all starting to seem real. Ever since I started feeling the baby move inside, and the belly is getting bigger. My scan is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

So exciting Casey! Good luck!


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry I have been so quiet this week, a combination of the computer being broken (got a new one yesterday) and working lots this week. I now have 4 days off though! My sisters were meant to be coming to visit but I dont think they will make it through the snow....and after I was moaning we never get any in Bournemouth!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have found out what they are having this week. Does it make it seem more real?
> 
> I know it sounds silly I know I am pregnant...it is obvious now! BUT I cant believe we are having our baby! It just doesnt seem real at all. Scan next thurs and I am hoping that once we know what it is maybe I will start to believe it? Of course as I always do before an appointment I am now convinced they will find something wrong!
> 
> Hope you are all taking care in the snow and ice. Sam hope you are having fun with your family
> x
> 
> Totally feeling that. It's all starting to seem real. Ever since I started feeling the baby move inside, and the belly is getting bigger. My scan is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

scan on a saturday?! that's awesome! good luck! do you or dh have a preference?


----------



## MissFox

Hey Dana- I added you as a bump buddy. :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> We have considered signing, but her poor fine motor skills make it very difficult to sign. She can do the signs that require her gross motor (milk, more, thank you) but those than use fine motor are more difficult to coordinate. PECS uses pictures and a strip. The strip will say, for example "I want..." with smaller pictures listed underneath. She picks one of those pictures and places it on the "I want..." strip. For example, the picture would be a red ball, so essentially, she picks the picture, places it on the "I want..." strip (It's all velcro) and hands it to us. This way, she's saying to us "I want red ball".
> 
> We'd add more phrases and words to the sentences as she gets older, and eventually, should she learn to read, the pictures might become words and such. The hope when we implement PECS into potty training is not for her to use it in a sentence "I need potty", but just to be able to get the picture, which will be placed on the bathroom door and give it to us to let us know she has to go. We have tried every other method available to no avail. Hopefully offering the communication will help her at least get started
> 
> apparently the sign for bathroom is just a fist? good luck, i know how hard it can be to just communicate with your child. truly heartbreaking and frustrating all at the same time. do you as a parent have any support?Click to expand...


It's a private scan. And the only reason we are doing it is so that family can be web casted live to see the baby's gender the moment we do too (also why it's on saturday). :) My anatomy scan with the medical insurance is next monday. LOL :dohh:

But i'm glad it turns out that way because then i have the weekend to be happy about the baby's gender and not have to worry about any abnormalities on top of it. That can wait for monday!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Hey Dana- I added you as a bump buddy. :flower:

woho!!! :kiss:

i can't get you to fit as one :cry:


----------



## MissFox

That's ok. I'm just hoping the don't tell me mind is outside of the guidelines.


----------



## JakesMummy

21 Weeks!

https://i51.tinypic.com/2ujqxw7.jpg


----------



## laura3103

here is my 20 week bump/chub.


----------



## bernina

The new bump pictures are looking great ladies!!!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow CaseyBaby!!

Brandi, thank you so much for sharing Zoe's story with us, I'm about to go check out the website. You sound like an AMAZING mother to Zoe, she is very very lucky to have you in her life. The daughter of good friends of ours didn't fully PT until around 3 and there was nothing developmentally wrong with her, some kids just come around at different times. That is great that she can stay dry through the night, like you said, lets you know that her muscle control is fine in that department. The velcro strips with pictures are so creative, I really hope they work well for Zoe and help her to communicate her wants and needs to you. Sounds very promising.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## gertrude

I seem to have suddenly got bigger in the last two days - only not only has bump got bigger it has also made my fat belly B shape worse :D great :D


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Bumps look great ladies!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

thought i would post another belly shot. i'm going to take all the belly shots with the same shirt just so you can see a difference. only problem is the part that's sticking out the most isn't were baby is, just where she's pushed everything up. ah well, i'll take what i can get.
 



Attached Files:







20 week 4 day.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura3103

dana thats a bump .x mine is mainly flab but when i pull my knickers up and leggings over it its looks neat lol


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana that certainly is a bump! I love seeing everyones bump pictures..so cute!

I haven't put on much weight with this one but I think I hide it cos of my height - I am 5ft 11 so it kinds dips towards my back - I went through a worry yesterday when I didn't notice Amelia move all day, but tonight she made up for it - both DH and I saw her wriggle underneath my skin. I LOVE this point - when you see your belly jiggle and elbows later on!!!


----------



## DanaBump

i've only gained 4 lbs so far, God bless her


----------



## BrandiCanucks

19w2d
 



Attached Files:







DSC02749.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lyndsey37

baby is doing flips today its so strange but lovely feeling so in love cant wait to meet my little princess woo hoo


----------



## chocojen

morning ladies......so excited we are half way now!!!! 5 days til we know whats in there!!!

All the bumps looking great. 
x


----------



## JakesMummy

brandi - very cute bump !

I had the worst nights sleep last night - kinda mixed between DH snoring, Jake waking endlessly as his Molars are teething, and just feeling uncomfortable..I swear when you listen to someone snoring it gets LOUDER and LOUDER!!! Early night for me tonight..but X-Factor first, of course, then I'm a Celeb..maybe not so early!

Have a nice weekend ladies. x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hope you can catch up on sleep over the weekend x
I'm kinds the opposite. DFs snoring is kinda comforting. 

Bubs has had a quiet couple of days. A few kicks here and there but mostly stillness. 
I've got a followup scan on Wednesday to check heart and spine as he was lying too low last time. Kinda worried he'll become a she... Even though we clearly saw boy parts!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Only a few more hours!!!!! I couldn't sleep last night. I'm going OUT OF MY MIND!!! :brat:

I wish I had made the appt earlier now... it's not like "morning time" was going to be unmanageable. Here I am away since before the sun came up and i'm eager to LEAVE!!


----------



## MissFox

So exciting Casey!! 

LOVE all the bumps! I want to weigh myself again but I have my dr appt on Friday when I get back from vacation. I'm so curious to see how much I've gained so far. At week 18 I had gained 1.5lbs so far. My belly has gone through a growth spurt- and I feel another one coming on! Baby hasn't been moving much on the outside for a couple days so she is either LOVING the food I'm stuffing my face with orrrr she is getting squished and needs more room quick. 

DH was kind enough to rub my back last night... and point out the stretchmarks on my bumm. Thanks honey! I wish this trip was going to be longer (tuesday is coming too fast) but at the same time I'm so ready for home. I miss my dogs and my bed.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

IT'S A GIRL!!!! 



:pink: :pink: :pink: 


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

YAY..More team PINK!!! Congrats Caseybaby718!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is my bump progression thus far..lol The first is 12 weeks and the second was taken today in the same shirt at 20+5!!
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1516/progressiona.jpg


----------



## DanaBump

woho for more pink!!! :dance:

emmy's-that bump is super cute. you're one of those that makes pregnancy look adorable aren't you? :brat:

dh got to feel the baby doing summersaults last night :cloud9:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Thanks Dana...But I feel HUGE already..lol :)


----------



## Tasha360

Yay congrats on team pink hun xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

emmy that is so not huge!!!! Very cute though! I remember getting to 37 weeks and thinking SURELY I can't get any bigger..and I bloody did! 

Congrats Casey!!! I think Team Pink is on the increase this week! Anyone know the tally so far? I haven't looked just yet?


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Thanks JakesMummy! I guess i feel bigger than i look..lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats on team :pink:

Baby is wriggling around lots the last few days , hes had a couple of good bladder shots too !!! pelvic floor excercises now in over drive :rofl:

just thought i would share a few xmas pics of alex we took today for those not on my fb

cant wait untill next year when i will have my two gorgeous babies to take pics of :cloud9:

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/IMG_8049.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/IMG_8054.jpg


----------



## JakesMummy

awwwwww so sweeeet!!!! Alex is adorable!!!


----------



## Tasha360

oh he is absolutely gorgeous!!

Well ive won another cot on ebay tonight for £18, so have 2 now and a bundle of 24 boys sleepsuits for £1.04 and some vests for 50p. Bargain!!

Sold my iphone too :-( got £175 for it so that will be saved towards my pram

Getting a bit real now xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :pink: CaseyBaby!!!

LOVE the Alex Christmas pictures, are you blowing bubbles or is that part of your decorations? Either way, super cute!

Love the bumps EmmysMummy and Brandi so cute!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we have a bubble machine its fab he loves it

https://gazzilionbubblemachine.com/wp-content/uploads/gazillion-bubbles.jpg


----------



## laura3103

pink Alex is adorable.x.x.

what a busy day i have had been to see my friend who is meant to getting induced but they keep putting it off because maternity is sooo busy she had one pessary which seemed to be working then they wouldnt give her another as more women came in and they had to send some to new hope hospital it was full.

also my other friends baby is back at russells hall hospital hes getting better by the day they are now doing test to see if there is any long term damage fxd he will be a normal heathly baby.

oh well off to bed now soooo tired plus my dad is going to buy me a tv tomorrow for when i move out so its one less thing to get.x


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the update on your friend Laura, I was just thinking about them. 

Love the bubble machine, my niece and nephew would so love that!


----------



## camishantel

I am soooooooooo tired today... and I know I am carrying low as that is the main place a feel the movement or kicks.. I got up to go to the bathroom this morning and when I laid back dawn LO kicked me so hard it hurt... I think LO hit a nerve... but everytime I feel kicks they are so low and sometimes feel like the baby is kicking out of my girlie parts or that if I TMI stuck a finger about a inch or so in that I could totally feel it... so weird feeling but at least now I am feeling stuff everyday finally but still don't feel to much up high guessing because of the anterior placenta


----------



## bernina

Cami when is your next u/s?


----------



## caro103

awww such cute photos pinksnowball! especially with the snow in the background, talk about picture perfect!

Cami I only feel LO down low too but have a posterior placenta so def not that, I'm guessing he must still be breech, although when flat on my back I can feel a few nudges higher up with my hand, prob the flab getting in the way the rest of the time :rofl:

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

23 weeks today!
Far along enough now for the ticker to only change once every few weeks!


----------



## DanaBump

i'm not so sure cami. i have the anterior placenta too and i feel her all over, mostly high. when i was in for my last u/s the tech told me she was up by my belly button so that made sense. maybe s/he is sitting down low?


----------



## chocojen

put the tree up!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just worked out i finish work on the 22nd feb!!! yey!!


----------



## caro103

thats so cool! I'm going on the 24th! roll on Feb huh!? xx

Choco so jealous of your tree! we haven't even bought one yet :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Oh darn, I didn't know the tickers stopped changing fruits weekly after a certain point! I wanna see a new fruit when I turn 23 weeks!! :)

I also continue to feel baby mostly down low, right above hairline and on either side. I get the occasional jab higher up, but have to be laying down or really concentrating to feel it. When I wake up little one is usually up by my belly button and it takes a while for her to settle down lower and for me to start feeling her. Right now she's jabbing down low right where the edge of the laptop is sitting.


----------



## cola pops

Sorry, not posted for a while so this may be a long one :wacko:
Congratulations to nina2011, lauraaimee, Loopy82, luvmyangel, Brandi, and Casey On team :pink:. Congratulations to Pink Snowball and Reedsgirl on team :blue:
Sorry to all of you having problems :hugs: :hugs:
Tasha, my friend had the icandy pear for her twins and loved it, it looks great too x
I have ordered my pram from Kiddicare, I was gonna put a link on but don't know how. It is a baby weavers complete travel system in Red and includes pushchair, carrycot, car seat, changing bag, footmuff and raincover, all for £329.
Can anyone tell me how to put on a link to a journal? I decided to start one to remind myself of the jorney I have been on to get my babies.
As for the snow, it started melting yesterday and then froze really bad last night, so we are still stuck in. Prob a good thing though as Holly has a rotten cold. I had to bathe her eyes yesterday cos they were full of green gunk. If it's still the same tomorrow think I'll call the doctors in case she has conjunctivitis.


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh no cola - conjunctivitis is horrible! 

We have our tree up to - makes it feel that bit more festive although Jakes been tempted to grab the baubles a few times! He is a little monster : )

I got a good bargain on ebay which arrived today..I got a Lascal Buggy board for Jake as I am not getting a double pram - he doesnt sit in it anymore so figured I'd get him a board to stand on when needed. They are usually rrp at 60pounds in John Lewis (the maxi one) but retail on ebay for around 35-40. Managed to get mine for 19.99 starting bid as no-one else bidded! I think it was because the seller had no feedback so no-one trusted them, but she was a new seller! So worked out great - it is virtually new with no weasr.so pleased with it! Also just now ordered a few outfits at 99p each never worn from next - 3-6 month pretty dresses!! So adorable!

Now just got to get one more present them I am all done for xmas - oh just got to get a Turkey Lol!

Don't know how I am so organised this year as usually I am not in the slightest! I am wondering if it is because I am pregnant and wanting to get things done fast. We were moving out but decided to stay until baby is born and she should be 5 months when we do. Just means we have to get a new kitchen installed and carpet laid..blah!


----------



## bernina

Cola, to add a link to your journal, first visit your journal and get the url (https://....)

Then go to your control panel and edit your signature.

To include it type [url*] the link you copied to your journal[/url*]

Remove the *'s, I had to include them so it would show up in the post.


----------



## caro103

i'm being really organised too jakesmummy! think its the nesting instinct kicking in :D, want everything sorted in my house NOW! hehe. and finally have a bit of energy back to actually make progress with things! the timing of our pregnancies couldn't be much better for xmas, past the ms but not huge yet from 3rd tri :D


----------



## JakesMummy

caro I agree with the early nesting! I have suddenly got an urge to do everything and now! My morning sickness was iffy and when I thought it had gone, it would come back. So, now it has definatley gone, I am enjoying it more! 

I was pregnant at xmas with Jake but I was 8 months gone, due Jan 29th, so was huge and fed up!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Here is the gender screen shot I took from the video they gave me (they didn't print anything out for me at the private scan). 

This is the best one I have. I can't wait for the medical scan tomorrow! Hopefully they will tell me everything is a-okay with little Josaphine! :cloud9:

The private scan tech seemed rushed and she was only 95% sure that it was a girl. Which I suppose is very good odds (considering she always has 50/50 odds anyway). She said that the picture was also "curved" or something like that. I guess that could be that there was some sort of object in the way (i'm guessing umbilical cord). 

Let me know if you guys agree. I sent the pictures to ingender.com to see if the techs there can give me some insight. I shouldnt' be as skeptical as I am, but a friend of mine told me that sometimes private scan techs don't have the latest and greatest technology and they don't try as hard. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







junk1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DanaBump

i see the 3 lines that tells me it's a girl.


----------



## laura3103

casey i say girl as well chick my little boys bits were soo clear to see at 16 weeks.x.x


----------



## JakesMummy

casey - I see 3 lines so I am calling girl too. Very similar shot to my little girl, whereas Jake was very obvious!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

other than the obvious - what do you look for to see its a boy? My 20 wk photos are all a bit blurry cause baby was too active!


----------



## peakydon

Hi sweetpeas. Just thought I'd pop in and let you know I'm having another girl. That'll be a trio of little girlies I'll have. Very very happy. x


----------



## chocojen

We have a fake tree, less mess so we just had to get it out the loft! Feeling so Christmassy now and off shopping today so hope to get all my presents sorted!

Only 3 days now until we find out whats in my belly! I guess thats going to make me believe it more.

Have a good day everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cola pops

Thanks bernina, got it on.
Congratulations peakydon on team :pink:
Casey, I would def say a girl x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats peakydon on team Pink!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks so much guys! :D Also, Congrats Peakydon.

I have my Medical scan in a few hours. :) I'm hoping that I can get some cute pictures (unlike the ones I got from the private scan) and I very accurate gender pic. Also-- I just want the baby to be healthy! I will seriously cry my eyes out if they tell me I have any markers for anything. I'm such a baby these days. 

I totally balled in the office of the private scan when their internet went down and it looked like I wasn't going to be able to have the webcast for the family. And i'm not one to cry in public.


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on team pink peakydon xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats on team :pink:

im feeling a bit bleugh today , alex is poorly and im feeling a bit down (explanation in journal if anyone interested xxx)


----------



## caro103

pinksnowball :hugs:

congrats on the new team pinks! we need some more boys, def getting over ridden with girls now ;)

Choco hope the scan goes well! have you got a gut feeling boy or girl? xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I don't come on this thread very often but as I have my scan tomorrow I thought I'd check in and say hello. We're hoping to find out the gender!


----------



## caro103

ooh good luck peanut! any guesses? I'm thinking girl for you too! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha can I get a blue stork please. :)


----------



## chocojen

Hi girls, 
Well I have had a lovely day Christmas shopping with my mum, it was freezing though! She has bought our little bubs its first toy, a jellycat rabbit which is so soft! 

Caro, I have no idea what it is, to be honest I am going through disbelief at the moment things seem to be progressing quickly and I am in denial! I keep being drawn to looking at boys things so maybe that is a sign?

I think the next 2 days are gonna go so slowly so I have booked to have my hairdone tomorrow after work and then on wednesday I am working 7am til 9pm, then it is just thursday morning I need to keep busy as the scan is not til 1230. I am starting to feel less worried about it though as I am feeling more definite movements now. It kinda feels like a muscle twitching inside my tummy! Cant wait til OH can feel it too.

Hope you are ok snowball

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caro103

wow you have kept yourself busy! scan will be here before you know it! :) xx


----------



## Tasha360

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tasha can I get a blue stork please. :)

Of course hun thought id already done it :blush: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No problem hun...your a busy mommy. :)


----------



## chocojen

I hope so caro, I am getting inpatient, I am one of the last to know!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I can't belive it just seen a due in june baby on second tri. We are like oldies in there now.


----------



## PeanutBean

caro103 said:


> ooh good luck peanut! any guesses? I'm thinking girl for you too! x

Thanks! I'm hoping girl but assuming boy. Time will tell!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I thought i would share my christmas photo's..lol The first is me and bump and the second is me, dh and dd!
https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7034/15637818198651181850410.jpghttps://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3/of50480480.jpg


----------



## caro103

aww lovely hun! is that a maternity top? really like it! probs not somewhere i can buy from though! x


----------



## Tasha360

lovely pics emmy xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

caro103 said:


> aww lovely hun! is that a maternity top? really like it! probs not somewhere i can buy from though! x

It's actually a dress, but you cant tell that in the photo and its not maternity its from a store called Express..lol and i just added the belt..lol :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

The medical scan couldn't get measurements of the DD's spine. :shrug: So I have to go back in 2 weeks and they hope that the baby will have moved.

They did weigh her (i don't know how they weigh babies in the womb). She's 15oz!!! At first I freaked out and thought that I was going to have some gigantic baby, but 10oz by 20 weeks is just an average. She's just healthy and happy in there. :D


I really really like your dress Emmysmommy! :D


----------



## caro103

yeah lovely dress emmy! 

casey your quite a bit over 20wks so i'm sure 15oz is nice and normal! my little man was 12oz at 20+1 and that was considered slightly under average so i'd say she's about right :) xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> yeah lovely dress emmy!
> 
> casey your quite a bit over 20wks so i'm sure 15oz is nice and normal! my little man was 12oz at 20+1 and that was considered slightly under average so i'd say she's about right :) xx

That's very good to hear! :D Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Love the pics EmmysMommy, adorable!!!

Casey, at least you'll get another sneak peak at little one in a few weeks, very cool!


----------



## camishantel

introducing baby Caleb... so yes I am on team Blue
 



Attached Files:







Photo0033.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10









Photo0035.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> introducing baby Caleb... so yes I am on team Blue

aww congrats!!! love the name :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Congrats Cami :blue:, so I was totally wrong on my prediction for you (had a 50/50 chance right!) Love the name!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CONGRATS CAMI! :D That's great!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I did the gender tally-- cami isn't on the list officially but I added her to the tally. I don't know who else isn't officially have the mark on the list, but I only added cami. 

:blue: = 15

:pink: = 20 

I was bored, so I figured I would. Also, i was curious. :haha:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

camishantel said:


> introducing baby Caleb... so yes I am on team Blue

Congrats on Team :blue:!!


----------



## camishantel

I don't think reeds has her blue stork yet either so that would be 16??? I am not sure who else is not on the list... 

and yes I was wrong too up until the last week everything had been girl girl girl.... then I started having dreams about its a boy and well its a boy.... it took her a long timeto be sure though it was kinda frustrating she kept saying I think it is but wait that could be the cord... ahhhhhhhhhhhh.. oh well in the end we got the shot..


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations on team BLUE cami. Caleb is a gorgeous name x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Cami!!! 

Waiting in the airport I'm ready to be home! Whole family has requested my shower list!


----------



## gertrude

morning ladies :)

well pickle seems to be making themselves known these days - lots of kicks/punches/grumps because I'm lying wrong :haha: can't see a pattern but the frequency has definitely increased in the last couple of days. It's weird because it just feels like it's always been like this - the body is amazing isn't it how quickly it can adapt.

In other news I'm still exhausted with really puffy eyes. I have 2 weeks left at work then I'm off for 2 and a half weeks and I cannot wait. It cannot come quickly enough. I'm going to sleep, with some sleep, with added sleep.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

That sounds brilliant Gertrude, wish I could cram in a few days of snooze, I'm coming to up to the busiest time of year at work ( i run a gift shop) and all I do is run round all day! :( lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats cami , welcome to team :blue: lovely name !!!!


----------



## JWandBump

*Im April 6th  Team Pink! xx*


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

JWandBump said:


> *Im April 6th  Team Pink! xx*

:hi: welcome to april sweet peas

have you got any names picked?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

yeay picking up my cot off ebay today, white mamas and papas cot bed for £39, bargain!! plus now it feels more real now were actually baby stuff!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm back from my scan and it's a girl!!


----------



## caro103

ooh congrats cami and peanut! my gut was right for both of you! how weird :D xx


----------



## chocojen

Emmy you and your family look fantastic

Cami and Peanut congratulations, only a day and a half to wait now for my turn!

Was so tired at work this morning and just really relaxed having my hair done, feeling much better now! 

How has everyone elses day been?
I have again been feeling kicks and things today still feels kinda like muscle twitches in my tummy, is that the same for anyone else?


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats on Team Pink PeanutBean!


----------



## MissFox

Choco mine felt like muscle spasms and now I can sit and watch my belly move. Especially the last couple days. She's been pushing out her feet and knee and her bumm this morning. Can't wait for my bff to get to feel her move bc she's always asleep when I'm hanging out with my bestie. I can't believe how much movement I get. Its been all day today and when dh lays on my belly she kicks him in the head all the time


----------



## camishantel

oh how cute MissFox can't wait till I get to that point... Caleb will not be still today or last night either but I still only feel on the inside and not always.. silly anterior placenta... but I am feeling more movement so anyday now I won't be able to not feel him...


----------



## caro103

choco the kicks totally feel like muscles twitches most of the time but now i'm getting movement on the outside too and some more definite punches. No idea what body parts are sticking out yet though! 

Can't wait till you find out!

I've not had such a great day today work wise :(, v stressful, I have a student with me at the mo who just isn't quite matching up and it looks like I might have to fail :(, horrible but gotta do whats necessary :wacko:


----------



## kierley

Hi everyone hope your all well,

Im loving my pregnancy right now my belly has started to move with the kicks and my partner can feel them when his hand on my belly. 

Can I ask has anyone else had plus protein in the urine tests only I did and have now had PET screening bloods and have had urine tests every three days so far. Alos having BP series in DAU every two weeks. Just wondered if anyone has had similar little :blue is all ok which is good the docs checked


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats Cami and Peanutbean and welcome JWandBump. Ill add all your storks now. I think the list is up to date so if ive missed anyone off just give me a shout! My memorys not the best these days.

Well i have got both of my cots now, just need a new matress for one. Got one as a freebie off my cousin and the other off ebay, its mamas and papas with a nearly new matress because their baby co slept for £18.50. Also getting the icandy pear, Ive seen one just got to arrange to pick it up. Soooo excited! Nedd to get a buggypod too.

Struggling with names, there is loads i like but OH will not agree. I want a name that cant really be shortened and that is unusual.

Well, im off to watch Corrie

xxx


----------



## camishantel

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14147234 I think I found my bedding... I really like this and think it will go great with the rest of the house


----------



## caro103

oooh I love that cami! shame you're not in the uk :dohh: xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks everyone! We're very happy. :D

Good luck everyone who has a scan coming up!


----------



## chocojen

I hate failing students Caro, what is it you do? x


----------



## camishantel

Oh God I can not keep going on with this nipple pain.... oooooooowwwwwwwwww seriously is anyone else having this... it is so much worse if they get even a little bit cold but I don't have to be cold for this to happen ... seriously... please help


----------



## PeanutBean

Are you using nipple cream cami? It can really help.


----------



## camishantel

yes... I really don't know what to do


----------



## UkCath

Hi all.

Thought it was time for a bump pic. Is this massive for 22 weeks or what??? It looks a lot bigger than I feel if that makes sense!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CaseyBaby718

UkCath said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Thought it was time for a bump pic. Is this massive for 22 weeks or what??? It looks a lot bigger than I feel if that makes sense!

your icon pic is ADORABLY cute!!! :D :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

camishantel said:


> yes... I really don't know what to do

Oh. No suggestions then. :( It dies go eventually though! Mine were agony last time but much better this time.


----------



## JakesMummy

I agree with the nipple pain eventually going - or may be a case of getting used to the pain, etc. I had it bad before, and it went but breastfeeding made it 100x worse!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> I agree with the nipple pain eventually going - or may be a case of getting used to the pain, etc. I had it bad before, and it went but breastfeeding made it 100x worse!

i thought if you breastfeed the "right" way it's not supposed to hurt? the whole baby on my boob thing still creeps me out so i think i'll stick with pumping. i'll feel a little like a cow, but it's cheaper and better for her immune system so i'll try. 

woke up this morning with my throat on fire. spent most of the day sleeping so hopefully i'll feel better by tomorrow. all this time off work makes me feel like a slacker. :sleep:


----------



## UkCath

JakesMummy said:


> I agree with the nipple pain eventually going - or may be a case of getting used to the pain, etc. I had it bad before, and it went but breastfeeding made it 100x worse!

Oh no. Please say breastfeeding worked out okay in the end and the pain went away?

I really plan to try breastfeeding but the idea is starting to concern me.


----------



## DanaBump

lmao ukcath, that pic is too cute!


----------



## laura3103

congrats cami and welcome to team :blue: i love his name as well.x.x.


----------



## bernina

Adorable bump pic ukcath! 

Congrats to those who found out what team they're on, so exciting!!

Cami, sorry your nips are in such pain, hope you find some relief soon. Do you think the soothing gel pads they sell for newly nursing mothers could help? Lansinoh makes some and I've seen them at Target, Meijer, Babies R Us, etc. 

I had a weird pain today that I've not experienced before. Stood up and got a sharp pain on my upper right side, just above uterus and under ribs. It was tender to the touch for about 10 minutes. The sharp pain is gone but I still feel a bit of tenderness in that area. I'm sure it's normal but just wanted to check and see if anyone has experienced that.

Oh Cami, love the bed set too and what an awesome price!!!!


----------



## DanaBump

cami, i heard that when the milk gets blocked it starts to hurt similarly to what you're complaining of. weird cure you may want to google is warm cabbage leaves places on the nipps. apparently clears it right up


----------



## gertrude

morning ladies :)

I'm feeling awful today :( I have an upset tum and whenever that happens I get more aches and twinges than normal, pickle doesn't like me lying in any position again once I've woken up (they want to play - guess this is training for after April!) but I feel so sad too. My administrator at work has got a new job. No surprise really, she's bloody fantastic and I'm so very pleased for her and proud of her but fuck, it leaves me in the shit :( My project finishes two weeks after I go on maternity leave and I was hoping she'd be able to finish the last couple of bits for me :(

Also I chose to work from home today as I've been so tired and have so much to do but I woke up early because of my tum so I'm already sat downstairs doing my work.

My day better improve and quickly!


----------



## gertrude

Oooo and can I have a yellow stork please? I won't be finding out the gender :)


----------



## caro103

chocojen said:


> I hate failing students Caro, what is it you do? x

I'm an OT choco, not good! off to face another day with her :wacko: at least today my colleague should be in who's co-supervising (haven't seen her in 2 wks cos of the snow last wk) so another opinion will be v gratefully received!

Anyways better get to work! xx


----------



## cola pops

Cami, have you tried standing under a warm shower with warm flannels on you? I did this when I was expecting Holly, then put some Lanisoh cream on my nipples with pads in my bra. Hope this helps, it's miserable feeling sore xxx I have heard of the cabbage leaves too, never tried it though.


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah ill add your stork gertrude 

On the breastfeeding subject, i tried breastfeeding Demi with not much luck. It hurt so bad and every doctor, midwife, lactation specialist said we had the right latch its just one of those things. My nipples would actually pour out with blood so i had to stop trying after a few weeks. Some people have no problems though but needless to say im not going to even try this time it made my first few weeks with Demi horrible i used to dread her waking for a feed and cry through each one. Hope you ladies planning to breastfeed ahve better luck than me 
xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh the baby was latched perfectly - in fact I didn't have any problems with latch - he was just very demanding, every hour, and had such a strong latch that it hurt for the 1st initial minute then went. Dana, not everyone feels no pian, majority of women feel pain and thats what puts them off but I want to stress so badly, that it WILL go, you just have to perservere - could take days or weeks. Some ladies are lucky and dont feel anything...the baby can have a bad latch or it may simply be painful. Either way, it felt so natural to do it once he wasborn. Like you, I felt strange before he was born but when he was here, he rooted for it and , well, we went from there! 

I lived on Lanisoh cream, airing my nipples and they were so cracked and bleeding but we got through it eventually. I'll be breastfeeding this one until she weans.


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha i used to do that with Jake - dread each feed as it hurt so much, they bled, cracked and it made my feet curl, the pain I was in - didn't help having a friend say "But I didn't feel any pain!!!". I told her where to go!! Lol


----------



## MissFox

My friends told me one thing you can do to prep for the pain is to use a soft brissle tooth brush and brush your nipples in the shower. I'm going to wait until I'm further along to try this but I'm hoping it helps. They also sell nipple covers on amazon? for when the pain is too bad. It's basically a shield for your boob but still allows breast feeding.


----------



## Tasha360

JakesMummy said:


> Tasha i used to do that with Jake - dread each feed as it hurt so much, they bled, cracked and it made my feet curl, the pain I was in - didn't help having a friend say "But I didn't feel any pain!!!". I told her where to go!! Lol

haha, i probably gave up too easily but i just wanted to have a nice experience in those 1st few weeks with my daughter not be dreading everytime she woke up xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i mix fed alex

he was 5 weeks early and went down to 4lb 11oz and there was no way on this planet he was attatching to my boobs (bmi 55+) so i expressed and topped up ( took over an hour to get him to feel 1oz his sucking reflex wasnt very good ) he didnt actually go onto the boob till he was 5 weeks old and about 7lb

i am planning to mix feed this time however i will just do whatever i feel right for me and the baby at the time x


----------



## MissFox

I'm pretty sure my baby will be getting 1 bottle of formula a day so that if she ever goes to visit nana and I don't send enough breastmilk then she can have formula without it upsetting her tummy too much. Also it will help with her and her daddy bonding and me sleeping! DH is up most of the night so it wont be a big deal for him to take one latenight feeding/changing. And even if I have to get up and pump that'll be fine too. 
I just hope I get enough milk. My mom didn't and lots of my friends haven't. We'll see!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i never trusted OH with night feeds

i tried him once and looked up and alex was asleep and oh was asleep with the bottle soaking all alex's sleepsuit :rofl: so i was petrified of him dropping him or something, so if he ever fed him again we would both be up!


----------



## camishantel

I will try anything.... will look for the gel pad thingys first though thanks


----------



## bernina

I plan to breastfeed as well if I can but am going into it knowing that it might not work out. In a perfect world I'd like to do it exclusively for the first 6 or so weeks but that may not be realistic. I have no problem adding in some formula if it helps my sanity and sleep and definitely plan to pump as well since I'll be going back to work after 3 months or so. 

A friend who has a 2 month old said that while she's feeding him she'll pump from the other breast, then about halfway through switch sides and that way she empties both breasts and having the baby feeding helps more milk to come out of the other side. Plus you're not wasting anytime since you're already feeding baby. I plan to try that out and see if it will work for us.


----------



## MissFox

That's a great idea Bernina. That way it also doesn't take extra time (well, not too much extra).


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> I plan to breastfeed as well if I can but am going into it knowing that it might not work out. In a perfect world I'd like to do it exclusively for the first 6 or so weeks but that may not be realistic. I have no problem adding in some formula if it helps my sanity and sleep and definitely plan to pump as well since I'll be going back to work after 3 months or so.
> 
> A friend who has a 2 month old said that while she's feeding him she'll pump from the other breast, then about halfway through switch sides and that way she empties both breasts and having the baby feeding helps more milk to come out of the other side. Plus you're not wasting anytime since you're already feeding baby. I plan to try that out and see if it will work for us.


Pumping while feeding is a fantastic idea. I was really thinking about doing that. Though i'm not sure i'll know when the half way point is. :dohh: I was planning on letting baby and pump just suck the boobies dry in one round. 

I plan on breastfeeding (if I can *crosses fingers*) exclusively for 6 months, and then introducing mushy foods (fresh from the house, not jars) around 6 months and slowly only breastfeeding in the morning, for lunch snacks and as comfort to fall asleep at night. :) Hopefully in a perfect world this will all work out.


----------



## MissFox

I agree Casey. I want to have it be breast milk as much as possible until about 6 months- then go down to breast before bed and maybe in the morning. We'll see.


----------



## bernina

That's exactly what i would like to do Casey and MissFox. I'm so excited to make homemade baby food. Even asked for a food processor for Christmas since all I have is the mini one. I also like the idea of letting slightly older baby eat whatever Mom and Dad are eating (minus spices and salt of course), just mushing it up a bit with a fork. My husband's side of the family does that and it was so convenient.


----------



## cola pops

I breast fed Holly, but I also remember in the early days begging Darren to go out for formula, because it was so painfull. She used to latch on and the first ten or so seconds were awfull and then it would settle down. I had really sore cracked nipples untill I started using Lanisoh, and then Holly used to look like she'd just had a bag of chips. It was definatly worth sticking with though. After a week I had no pain and everything settled down. 
I can totally understand why some people choose not to though x
Bernina- I lke what your friend does, expressing whilst feeding, I will hopefully give this a go as I found expressing really hard, especially when Holly was feeding every 2 hours as well.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> That's exactly what i would like to do Casey and MissFox. I'm so excited to make homemade baby food. Even asked for a food processor for Christmas since all I have is the mini one. I also like the idea of letting slightly older baby eat whatever Mom and Dad are eating (minus spices and salt of course), just mushing it up a bit with a fork. My husband's side of the family does that and it was so convenient.

How old do you start doing that? what kinds of food do you let the baby have? DH and I want the high chair that straps on the table chair so that the baby can be part of the dinner table from the start. :) So feeding it food that we are eating wouldn't be a problem at all. I just haven't heard anything about that, and i'd like to know how old they are when you start that and what kind of foods you give them. You said no spices or salts, so you mean just plain stuff??


----------



## gertrude

have a look at baby led weaning :) it is basically just that - babies don't need anything other than milk upto a year old, anything else is just nice

I intend to do this and not bother with puree and mush - though it will of course depend on the baby's personality and interest in food - though if they take after me they'll be an eating machine :haha:


----------



## gertrude

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/startingsolids/babyledweaning/


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> have a look at baby led weaning :) it is basically just that - babies don't need anything other than milk upto a year old, anything else is just nice
> 
> I intend to do this and not bother with puree and mush - though it will of course depend on the baby's personality and interest in food - though if they take after me they'll be an eating machine :haha:

we did a mix of them both worked good for us x


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> My friends told me one thing you can do to prep for the pain is to use a soft brissle tooth brush and brush your nipples in the shower. I'm going to wait until I'm further along to try this but I'm hoping it helps. They also sell nipple covers on amazon? for when the pain is too bad. It's basically a shield for your boob but still allows breast feeding.

Yes I heard about these sheilds too. Any one tried them?


----------



## PeanutBean

I breastfed and had a lot of difficulty because Byron simply wouldn't/couldn't attach properly. It's not that easy but at the same time it's not that bad. In the very early days when everything is so emotional and because he'd already had jaundice it was something I was pretty anxious about but we sorted it out eventually.

It's hard work to express exclusively. I didn't much like expressing and got far less than he had feeding. He also wouldn't take a bottle for months anyway so it became kind of pointless. Got to say I never found an easy way to BF just slipping Byron the boob one-handed or anything. I have big boobs so needed one hand to hold him and another to hold to boob so he wouldn't suffocate! No way could I ahve expressed at the same time! Everyone's different and has different experiences. Best to not worry and do your best.

There is a wealth of info about BLW in the natural parenting section. If you wait to wean til 6 months (which is WHO guidance) then you can give baby any food. Got to say I don't follow any parenting theory. We just watched Byron and did what worked. He quite wuickly went on to finger foods but would have wasted away if we'd followed BLW as he simply wasn't able to do it at the same time as he was reay for food.

My no.1 tip for any new parent is just do what works for you and your child. Theories are just that. They work for some and not for others and IMO real natural parenting is observing your own child and doing what is best for them not following some theory or other. If you're struggling then there's loads of things you can try if you read up but why put that pressure on from the start? Maybe I was more confident in my parenting that some I don't know, but I have seen plenty of Mums really stressing about controlled crying, crying it out, baby led weaning, traditional weeaning, BF, etc...

Back on the sore boobs, yes cabbage leaves are supposed to help. White cabbage. It's supposed to be good for full boobs rather than nipple pain specifically. My nipple pain during pregnancy was different from that during BF and both were different from the sore boobs I got from milk.


----------



## PeanutBean

UkCath said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> My friends told me one thing you can do to prep for the pain is to use a soft brissle tooth brush and brush your nipples in the shower. I'm going to wait until I'm further along to try this but I'm hoping it helps. They also sell nipple covers on amazon? for when the pain is too bad. It's basically a shield for your boob but still allows breast feeding.
> 
> Yes I heard about these sheilds too. Any one tried them?Click to expand...

Nipple shields are very much NOT recommended for successful BF. They prevent the baby getting a proper latch so they get less food and ultimately your milk production slows from lack of stimulation.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Pinksnowball said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> have a look at baby led weaning :) it is basically just that - babies don't need anything other than milk upto a year old, anything else is just nice
> 
> I intend to do this and not bother with puree and mush - though it will of course depend on the baby's personality and interest in food - though if they take after me they'll be an eating machine :haha:
> 
> we did a mix of them both worked good for us xClick to expand...

A mix of what both? the baby food and feeding till a year? 


I don't know if I can feed my baby solely on breast for a year. :wacko: I could do breast and food though. And at about a year they'd ween off the breast entirely. Also-- that's around the time i'd want to start trying again, so I'll need my period back for a little while just to get it regular, or at least see if it's regular. (PCOS does that) 

Also, i've read that after about 6 months the intestines start to mature and the baby starts to need more nutrition around that time, to support other aspects of vital growth. I honestly think that as long as baby is happy/healthy and eating well it doesn't matter whether someone uses breast for a year, breast for 6 weeks, formula all the way, introduces baby food at 6 months, or 8 months or not until a year. 

All babies are different. all mothers are different and baby's happiness/healthiness is what is most important to all of us. :D :flower:


----------



## camishantel

I would love to soely breatfeed for a year but there is no way as I am going to be a single mother and have to work... but would like to soely breastfeed for at least 3 months if possible


----------



## PeanutBean

I BF to 8 months. I think I'd like to go a year this time if I can but similarly I work full time and it would be difficult to BF and work I think.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> have a look at baby led weaning :) it is basically just that - babies don't need anything other than milk upto a year old, anything else is just nice
> 
> I intend to do this and not bother with puree and mush - though it will of course depend on the baby's personality and interest in food - though if they take after me they'll be an eating machine :haha:
> 
> we did a mix of them both worked good for us xClick to expand...
> 
> A mix of what both? the baby food and feeding till a year?
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can feed my baby solely on breast for a year. :wacko: I could do breast and food though. And at about a year they'd ween off the breast entirely. Also-- that's around the time i'd want to start trying again, so I'll need my period back for a little while just to get it regular, or at least see if it's regular. (PCOS does that)
> 
> Also, i've read that after about 6 months the intestines start to mature and the baby starts to need more nutrition around that time, to support other aspects of vital growth. I honestly think that as long as baby is happy/healthy and eating well it doesn't matter whether someone uses breast for a year, breast for 6 weeks, formula all the way, introduces baby food at 6 months, or 8 months or not until a year.
> 
> All babies are different. all mothers are different and baby's happiness/healthiness is what is most important to all of us. :D :flower:Click to expand...

we did a mix of baby lead weaning and traditional weaning x


----------



## bluetattoo

Hiya Tasha360, could you put me down for a pink stork please, many thanks:thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats on team pink xx


----------



## gertrude

totally agree it is whatever works best for you and baby - the one rule in this house is "if it works we'll do it, if it doesn't we won't" :haha:

no point having clear ideas about what is going to happen, because it just won't work like that and you'll just get stressed :)

I keep reminding myself of this :blush:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Lots of baby girls in April!! :D


----------



## laura3103

i breastfed gertie but she wasnt getting enough and lost a lot of weight i was made to feel like a failure so i decided to combine feed with formula and breast it worked well and i plan to do the same this time for a few months as i dont feel with gertie being so young will have the time to totally breastfeed a baby and keep her entertained as she wont understand that baby needs it and she will then become jealous.,

i did what was right for me in the end and will do it from the start this time so that i get upset and a little depressed like last time.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura3103 said:


> i breastfed gertie but she wasnt getting enough and lost a lot of weight i was made to feel like a failure so i decided to combine feed with formula and breast it worked well and i plan to do the same this time for a few months as i dont feel with gertie being so young will have the time to totally breastfeed a baby and keep her entertained as she wont understand that baby needs it and she will then become jealous.,
> 
> i did what was right for me in the end and will do it from the start this time so that i get upset and a little depressed like last time.

I'm glad you decided to do that! A friend of a friend had a baby not to long ago and she is having a really hard time with doctors right now because her baby is almost 2 or 3 months old and just getting BACK to birth weight (8 lbs). That's not right. Her baby deserves better. Apparently her breasts aren't producing enough but she doesn't want to go to formula. I don't know the intimates of her situation but no baby should be getting back to 8 lbs of weight at 2 months! it makes me sad. 

Like i said. You have to do what's best for your baby's health. Whether breast or formula. Baby's health comes first.


----------



## laura3103

some advice please ladies.x

i'm getting a little concerned now been sitting on the settee for an hour drinking cold apple juice and grayson asnt moved once yet!!

he is a quiet baby but hes normally give me a reassuring kick by now

do you think i should phone triage??


----------



## Tasha360

id give it another hour if it was me hun, he may just be taking a long nap. Try esting some choccies too xxx


----------



## Tasha360

bluetattoo said:


> Hiya Tasha360, could you put me down for a pink stork please, many thanks:thumbup:

will do. Congratulations! xx


----------



## laura3103

thanks tasha i'm going for a lie down now to see if he moves then.

boys are pains even before they enter the world lol


----------



## Kimboowee

Not been on here in awhile!

Hope everyones well and looking forward to trying to catch up with everything!


----------



## caro103

Laura, I hope he moves for you! when was the last time he moved? they do have quiet days still at the moment though xx


----------



## caro103

hi kim...hows it going? do you know what team your on? xx


----------



## MissFox

I'm sure he'll move for you! Laying down helps a lot with me when I can't feel her moving regularly.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Laura I had a worry about lack of movement the past couple of days.
Went for my followup scan today and ge was pulling some serious shapes and kicking stronger than ever! I think ge was saving his energy to show off for the sonographer :haha:

Estimated weight is now about 1.2lbs... I swear that's about half a pound more than 2-3 weeks ago?! Madness.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

has he had a wriggle yet laura?


----------



## laura3103

thanks girls hes done his few kicks for the day i was giving my belly a little jiggle and he give me a kick to stop lol.

its just reassurance to feel him as i dont have my scan till next thursday as long as hes getting nice an fat i dont mind.x


----------



## camishantel

I still have days were I don't feel Caleb at all... but they are getting few and far between but since I am still having troube telling what the move is.. I only recently like in the last 2-3 days have felt right proper kicks... sometimes I think the weird feeleings I am having have to be him but I have felt a whole lot today


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 23 weeks Cami!!


----------



## Tasha360

Glad hes moved for you Laura! My two are at it all the time now and my belly makes some right odd shapes xx


----------



## Kimboowee

caro103 said:


> hi kim...hows it going? do you know what team your on? xx

:pink:!
Congrats on blue!!! x


----------



## camishantel

Thanks Sandi... one more week till V day YAY.. and I get to go see my little man again on friday... so YAY YAY YAY :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Whats the next scan for Camie? I get to see Gunner again on the 28th but its just to make sure the virus isn't affecting him.


----------



## camishantel

just because my Dr. love's me and remember I am still technically high risk even though my Dr. says everything is fine... also I think since I had to go to a different Dr. for the last scan he wants to see me and make sure I have no questions or anything and I get to pick up my glucose test drink cause I will be having that in about 2 weeks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh yes I forgot you had that awesome dr. Darn I had to get a stupid virus to get to see him at each visit. Even though I am high risk all along too. Really wish we could visit soon. You been buying boy stuff yet?


----------



## camishantel

nope have no money yet however my mom decided she wants to do Christmas on Friday.. so who knows might have stuff then... however I have stuff picked out like the bedding and stuff


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I know that money thing...I really think I stopped working to soon. Oh well though. It all comes together in the end.


----------



## camishantel

I'm sure it will... I am so fed up right now... like seriously last month he sent 32 picture messages which I have to pay for the month before we had talked about it because he sent 40 messages he said he was sorry didn't realize blah blah blah.. well when I got this months bill there they were again... so I had it blocked which is what I told him I was going to do last time....so he just sends me a message... what is going on I am not mad at you but I have to go online to see pictures people are sending me... well DUH.. and who cares they are probably pictures of his sluts anyway...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Did you tell him he was lucky to even have a phone at all?? MEN!!


----------



## camishantel

that will probably be the next thing I tell him if I don't just cancel it without any warning...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Your waaayyyy nicer than I am. ;)


----------



## camishantel

I know .... oh well not much longer and he will be out on his ass... I am not dealing with this crap much longer and you know why I have to right now... but soon very very soon


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I know...all in good time. And you will know when the time is right. XX


----------



## camishantel

VERY VERY SOON... seriously... I'm getting to the point were I dread him coming to bed.... an just a couple weeks ago even with all I found out and everything that was going on I still wanted him in the bed with me ...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We all have a point where we can only take so much...and then we walk away. And never look back.


----------



## camishantel

yeah... I am so tired... of everything.. however if I tell him I blocked the picture messaging he is going to get mad and yell and say well I will come up with the money... UMMMM NO... I am not taking the block off get mad and pissed or whatever because I am not going to continue paying for him... I mean honestly he's a man shouldn't he be taking care of me.. oh wait he is not really a man


----------



## DanaBump

i'm with reeds on this (sorry giving my 2 cents again), just cancel the phone all together. what can he really say/do anyway? tell him you need the money for YOUR baby.


----------



## JakesMummy

EXHAUSTED!!!!1 Spent all day in Cebtral London, went to the Winter Wonderland and shopped in Knightsbridge - Harrods was beautiful!! We just looked though as prices were sky-high! We walked past the Mandarin Oriental hotel and decided we may go there for DHs 30th bday next year - minimum we can get is a room for 595pounds!!! Jeez!!! Maybe not~!!! 
I am sooooo achey and just want to sleep, so will do just that.

My LO has been very quiet these last couple of days so need to go lie down and feel for her - I hear her on the heartbeat but I'd rather be feeling her move!!

Speak soon


----------



## reedsgirl1138

UGH I am so bored ladies!! And I am craving chocolate. LOL


----------



## MissFox

Meeeee too Reeds! I've wanted a box (YES A BOX!) of See's Chocolates!!! I'm getting one tomorrow!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I am not about a whole box but I really want a hersheys bar with almonds. A BIG ONE! LOL and a baked potatoe!


----------



## MissFox

I don't want the whole box, I just know if I buy one I'll end up eating it. But if I get it before I go to work tomorrow I can set it out for my coworkers and eliminate temptation.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL that's the way to do it. I just sent my dh to town for chocolate. LOL


----------



## luvmyangel

DH stopped on his way home from work today and picked me up a bunch of candy and some coke, I have had a bad headache all day so having some caffine and candy makes me feel so much better


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That usually works for me as well Luvmyangel. But lately the soda has left me feeling really dehydrated.


----------



## bernina

Caffeine totally makes me feel better. I didn't have much at all during first tri but now that I'm in second I treat myself to about 2 cans a week. So refreshing, especially with certain foods. Hope your headache goes away soon.

Congrats to those who found out what team they're on today and welcome to the new posters!!!

Cami, :hugs: for everything you're going through. 

Regarding the baby food discussion we had earlier, basically what my husband's side of the family does is they start off baby on homemade mashed up baby food (basically just steamed veggies or mashed up ripe fruit) and then after a few weeks of introducing those and seeing that there aren't any allergies or anything they then feed baby a small portion of whatever they're eating. In the beginning they wouldn't give meat, but for example SIL would steam some brocoli and mix it with rice and cheese and cut it into small pieces and feed it to them. Or green beans mixed with a few tomatoes (have to be careful due to acid content) or okra, basically stuff like that. She would season the adult's food separately since babies aren't supposed to have salt or too many spices. DH's family is middle eastern so a lot of their meals are stews and veggies which works out well. 

Like other posters have said there is a wealth of information in the Natural Parenting section of this site, just do a search for BLW or baby lead weaning. It's a bit different in concept, but still an interesting read.

And I agree with those that said you really need to do whatever works best for you and baby. I plan to breast feed/formula feed up until 6 months and then start with mashed food, then when baby is ready move on to real people food shortly after. I think it's important for them to learn to experience different textures of food as well as different types. Plus I just saw how easy and natural it was for SIL, she really didn't have that long of a time where she had to prepare separate meals for the kids. And it's so nice because at a restaurant you can order some rice with chicken or a side of veggies or mac and cheese to feed little one with. Much easier than having to always be prepared with special food for baby.


----------



## chocojen

Todays the day!!!! Hours to go!!!!!!! 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! 
x


----------



## Tasha360

Let us know how you get on choco, ill be looking for an update xx

Ive got a poorly lil man today, hipe hes not coming down with this flu virus but hes been sick 3 times already :-( xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im sitting on the seatee watching my tummy jump up and down :cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

Choco- keep us updated! I've been up and down all night with DH. He says he has a massive headache. My wisdom tooth on one side is trying to cut a layer of skin. I have my next prenatal appt tomorrow- forget what time but they should call to remind me. I have to talk to them about the hip and back pain I'm getting. It's been getting so much worse the last couple of days (especially since the flight- but causing lots of discomfort in my sleep). Shoulder is still causing pain/numbness in my hand. 

I need breakfast. Reeds- I'm jealous you got chocolate last night. But I will today. And I will raid the box of chocolate before I bring it into the office and take my favorites!


----------



## chocojen

Scan was amazing, and we are cooking a very healthy little..........................................................BOY!!!:blue:

We are so excited, need to start thinking of names now and I cant wait to go shopping! We were in the scan room for ages and we both got so nervous when she spent so long checking the heart as OH has a hole in his. Fortunately I knew the sonographer as she also works in ED with me. She gave us 12 photos free of charge, they normally charge £5 for 4!!

Hope everyone else has had a good day too, I cant stop smiling!:happydance:


----------



## MissFox

Congrats jen!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats xx welcome to team :blue:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my hips feel like they are exploding apart today!!


----------



## camishantel

YAY another team Blue..... So I have decided on Caleb Matthew... what do you ladies think... I have had dreams about Caleb but until today didn't know what I wanted for a middle name


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

camishantel said:


> YAY another team Blue..... So I have decided on Caleb Matthew... what do you ladies think... I have had dreams about Caleb but until today didn't know what I wanted for a middle name

fab choice :thumbup:

alex's middle name is matthew

tbh i wish it wasnt as we would of had it as a first name this time


----------



## laura3103

congrats chocojen and welcome to team :blue:.x.x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats on the Boy Jen!! 

Cami I like that name alot! 

Just finished me a chocolate bar for breakfast. LOL so healthy but I did just get out of bed. LOL


----------



## camishantel

I broke down and had a cup of coffee this morning... mostly cream but sooooooooo good and man Caleb is super active now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I wanted a mt dew with my chocolate but TJ drank the last one so I was gonna have milk and he drank the last of that too!! UGH


----------



## camishantel

men....


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

Sorry I've been quiet for a while. Hectic at work & home at the min! 

Just caught up with all that's been going on. I'll be BF'ing too. Gonna really try with it but won't be too upset if it doesn't work out. 

I've had my first day of feeling really uncomfortable today. My bump is rock solid & feels all stretched. Think bubs may be having a growth spurt or laying right at the front. Just want to slob but have to pack for a weekend away for our friend's 30th as we're going straight from work tomorrow. And we're meeting some friends for dinner at 8pm as we haven't seen them since they've been back from a trip to India. Best get my bum in gear! 

xxx


----------



## camishantel

hmmm... my ticker says I'm viable??? I thought that was next week


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Chocojen!!!:)

camishantel---LOVE the name!! Very cute!!:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I think it varies...some say 23 others 24 weeks and some places say 27 weeks.


----------



## camishantel

hmmmm... I know in some areas of the world they won't even try to help baby till certain times in the pregnancy and some places it is even as late as 28 weeks... but I am pretty sure here in mo they give assistance after 24??? or am I wrong


----------



## caro103

woohoo chocco! congrats on joining team blue :D, glad everything was good with his heart too!

i've found a little lump at the top left of my bump, anyone else? or know what it might be? I first noticed it yesterday morning so its not just baby sticking something out. Am wondering if its a small hernia :wacko: or maybe just baby pushing something else up and out thats normally hidden nicely in my tummy!? 

Got a GP appt next wk for antinatel checkup anyway so will ask then but just wondering if anyone else knows? xx


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations chocojen xxx
Hope your little one is better soon Tasha xxx
cami - Love the name xxx


----------



## MissFox

Reeds- I got SMALL SEES BAGS! They were WAAY cheaper than the whole box and I can eat the whole thing and it's still less than half a box! haha. SO DELICIOUS! 
I really like that name Cami! 
I'm not looking forward to working all day today.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo that means you didnt have to share!!


----------



## MissFox

No sharing here! Kinda sad though- the last 2 pieces I ate were kinda gross. This is why I'm the person taht takes a bite out of everyone in the box! It's important to know what kind it is!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. That so sounds like something I would do. Gotta be sure we like it. Oh And happy 23 weeks!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks! I was supposed to take another bump pic today but didn't get to so I will tomorrow. I have been growing rapidly the last couple weeks and getting uncomfortable this week so we'll see! I want to look at this week and last weeks comparison!


----------



## laura3103

bored so i thought i would take a bump/chub pic

so here is my 21 week bump pic


and here is my 20 week one for comparession do you think i have got bigger?? as i feel it


----------



## chocojen

Thanks everyone, we are so pleased. I really had no preference but now I know he is a little man I am so happy!

Caro, I work with OT's alot in the ED are you in hospital or the community? Hope it went ok with your supervisor helping with the student.

Looking forward to your picture Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

ps he weighs 12 oz at the moment!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> ps he weighs 12 oz at the moment!!

LOL! :D That's fantastic! LO weighs about a lb (as per what OB says today) as of now. :happydance: for the healthy babies all around!!!


----------



## DanaBump

congrats on team blue choco!

cami love the name!

have the paranatologist appt tomorrow, counting the 2 hour long u/s as abby's bday present for mommy. hopefully the fluid outside her intestine is gone and dr doesnt find anything that shows any downs ect. praying lots but mostly just having faith. how am i supposed to focus to do work for 3.5 hours tomorrow?! uuuugh. 
been feeling sick all this week, hoping this sore throat goes away soon.


----------



## MissFox

Bump is looking good!!!

Dana- I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow and your little girl will be perfect. I'll be thinking good thoughts for both of you. I hope your sore throat goes away quickly! 
One of my wisdom teeth is breaking anotherl ayer of skin and OUCH! so sore. I just keep chewing on stuff to help it along. I can't wait for these sniffles to go away!!


----------



## chocojen

Will be thinking of you dana xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Still smiling after yesterdays news, think I will go shopping this morning!


----------



## chocojen

ohoooh yay, I have a stork next to my name!!!! Thanks Tash xx


----------



## Tasha360

no probs hun, congratulations on team blue!!

Hope everything goes well for you today Dana. 

Laura your bump looks like its got a bit highre and rounder this week, looking fab! Ill try and get mine done later i feel like in going to explode already.

oh and IM VIABLE TODAY!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tasha360

just noticed my ticker hasnt changed :-( im 24 weeks today x


----------



## stephwiggy

24 weeks today.


----------



## chocojen

Congrats on V-day tasha! It seems to have changed now! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

congrats steph x


----------



## gertrude

congrats to the V ladies! I'm 22 weeks tomorrow which is ace! Can't wait for week 24!

I'm feeling pregnant at last, mainly because I def have a bump now (mainly because my fat shape has changed, not because I have a lovely bump like some of you! :haha: )

I cried at my boss yesterday because I was stressed with work and my Dad (he's very ill) and she was so lovely to me she made me cry even more!


----------



## Tasha360

Just wondered if any of you ladies are buying anything from mamas and papas? They have sent me 2 e gift cards and a normal gift card if any one wants them? They have £5 on each of them. I can message you the numbers off the e ones and post out the other one. I dont want anything for them but i wont be using them. You have to pay delivery on orders which is £4.95 but its worth it if you already have your eye on something xx


----------



## DanaBump

thanks girls for the good thoughts, i'll be sure to post a message via phone as i won't be home til late tonight.


----------



## loopy82

Tasha360 said:


> Just wondered if any of you ladies are buying anything from mamas and papas? They have sent me 2 e gift cards and a normal gift card if any one wants them? They have £5 on each of them. I can message you the numbers off the e ones and post out the other one. I dont want anything for them but i wont be using them. You have to pay delivery on orders which is £4.95 but its worth it if you already have your eye on something xx

Has anyone claimed them? We're planning on getting the Sola buggy so would be very grateful to get them! x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Vday girls!!! 
My best friend showed up last night with flowers, a baby shower book and a Boppy full body pillow! I love her! I was an emotional wreck when I got off work. Just so many little things making me down and not wanting to start a fight with DH over me just needing to cry for a bit. I told her I needed to talk and she was busy running errands in the next town over but she showed up an hour later and BAM! Everything is better! I felt bad though- Rosie wouldn't move for her!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I feel so stressed out right now. I agreed a while ago to have my french cousin and her hubby come stay with us for a week. We pick them up tomorrow.
It's just been announced that her sister and my cousin from birmingham are also arriving tomorrow... with no place to stay.

I love my family dearly, but what do they expect me to do?? 
I feel under so much pressure to find places for the others to stay. I have a living room with 2 sofas... but no beds or bedding for them.

So if they don't find anywhere else to stay, I will have to go out and buy blankets for them. Then wake up every weekday, make breakfast for everyone (they don't cater for themselves, never have),get myself ready for work, come home, make dinner for 6 of us, go to bed whenever the ones on the sofa feel tired because they won't wanna watch tv too late...

I can barely get out of bed without being in agony. It's tough walking at the moment (I've done my hip in)... I'm tired, emotional, I need to pee every 15 seconds...

How can I be hostess and turn my flat into a hotel for a week???

The thought of this is bringing me to tears every time it crosses my mind. I just dont know what to do. :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Very upsetting situation. 

What about just asking them to fend for themselves while they are staying with you. Be gentle and honest "hey guys, i'm really not feeling up to playing hostess. LOVE that you guys are here to hang out with, but I just can't muster the energy to cook breakfast and dinner for all of us." 

If they didn't understand, i'd be peeved by it. 

:hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

LOL casey at your little girl, she looks like she's ready to box! too cute, just hope she's not boxing momma's ribs :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> LOL casey at your little girl, she looks like she's ready to box! too cute, just hope she's not boxing momma's ribs :haha:

LOL Not yet! :haha: she was very active wednesday. Like seriously ALL day kind of stuff, but yesterday and today have been quiet days. Maybe little kicks or jabs here or there. I was really liking the active day. Maybe she pooped herself with all the movement and is taking a hiatus. :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Just got back from my appointment. Everything is good. Weight gain is perfect and Rosie was kicking the doppler!!!


----------



## caro103

chocojen said:


> Thanks everyone, we are so pleased. I really had no preference but now I know he is a little man I am so happy!
> 
> Caro, I work with OT's alot in the ED are you in hospital or the community? Hope it went ok with your supervisor helping with the student.
> 
> Looking forward to your picture Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks hun, nearly all worked out now! just gotta deliver the news on wed now :S, I'm community with kids! :D x


----------



## chocojen

caro103 said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, we are so pleased. I really had no preference but now I know he is a little man I am so happy!
> 
> Caro, I work with OT's alot in the ED are you in hospital or the community? Hope it went ok with your supervisor helping with the student.
> 
> Looking forward to your picture Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> thanks hun, nearly all worked out now! just gotta deliver the news on wed now :S, I'm community with kids! :D xClick to expand...

good luck wednesday will be thinking of you! 

How did it go dana?

I am 21 weeks now, officially over half way! And my friend just had her show at 39 weeks after 5 years TTC finally conceived naturally! SO excited!


----------



## DanaBump

i must start this off by saying how badly i miss my old dr and really wish she hadn't taken leave. she had this way of only explaining to me only what i needed to know and leaving the rest out. these other dr's should take a couple notes from her book because listening to 2 hours of basically crap that doesn't/didn't affect me again is really rather irritating. no matter what i said they just kept going back to what it could be's. 



basically after being frustrated to the point of tears, i got one of them to tell me what i really should be worrying about and what i shouldn't. 



she has a little bit of excess fluid around her heart and along the outside of her intestine. it was so minor that it took a good hour to get a good measurement of both. she is also now measuring 7 days ahead (1 lb 1 oz), lord help me if i have a big baby. in the end the dr and genetic counselor sd that they were more concerned or gestational diabetes for size and an infection for the excess fluid, than anything chromisomaly being wrong with her. they of course recomended an amnio but with abby basically measuring at viable stats now, that would be pointless. it would of course be more information but they don't think would change anything from what they saw yesterday....i think. they kept saying it wouldn't change treatment which of course got me confused but we walked out believing that there'll be nothing wrong with her daily life, just maybe my pregnancy and how i handle that. so on the 22nd when i go to see my primary dr, i need to drink the sugar crap and get blood tests for infections and basically go from there. 



i've heard too many of my friends' babies being measured at 10lbs and they came out 6-7 to really be worried about the size thing yet and it very well could be where she is just gifted in the fluid dept and absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## camishantel

Dana... Caleb is measuring 1 and 1/2 pounds right now and the Dr. told me that at this stage that is right on and that he is viable now and if he had to guess at birth weight based on where he is now it would be 6-7 lbs or less


----------



## camishantel

did they tell you how it may affect the pregnancy?? are they saying she is going to be ok when born?? sorry just a little confused but it sounds like you were to since they were telling all the things that don't really matter I hate when Dr.s do that because then I think we kinda miss the important stuff or don't understand it fully because our brain is on overload


----------



## DanaBump

i'm being tested for the gestational diabetes like everyone else and if i do have it that would explain why she's getting big so fast. most of the time that's controlled with diet but if that doesn't work now they have oral pills versus the insulin shots (thank god). 
as far as infection, that is just something as simple as identifying the infection and taking whatever meds i need to get it out. could be that blasted parvo or any number of other things. either way very treatable

if caleb is 1.5 lbs and you're two weeks ahead of me that makes me even more nervous! :dohh:


----------



## camishantel

I'm not quite 2 weeks ahead of you... that makes more sense I have to get the diabettes test on Jan 7th had one at 16 weeks and everythign was fine so not too worried... he woke up... now he is punching me the gut... I love feeling him so amazing


----------



## camishantel

oh and that weight was from monday which would have put me 1 week ahead of where you are right now


----------



## camishantel

which would have made him 7 ounces bigger than your little girl so a ounce a day??


----------



## DanaBump

but on monday i was also 5 days less, lol. i'm so confused! trying not to worry about it, could've just been a growth spurt and she could just level out.


----------



## camishantel

but when did they get the weight from.. the us they did today or yesterday??? then on monday when mine was done I would have been 1 week ahead of where you are when yours was done


----------



## luvmyangel

when I was 22+2 my baby weighed 1.3 and my dr said it was avg. Don't worry yourself over the weight yet, it will just stress you out.


----------



## camishantel

ok ladies I love this set too.... 
https://www.amazon.com/GEENNY-Desig...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292084356&sr=1-8

and here is the one from the other day 

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14147234

what do you think... I get more for the oney with the stars and moon one?? I don't know I like them both


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My DR said that my baby is right on track. He said that if she was 15 oz on Monday than she'd be a little over a lb now. So, i'm just saying she's a lb. I'd say 1.2 lbs. 

And i'm earlier than any of you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dana sorry about the stress of a confusing dr...I seen you put it could be that darn parvo thing. You would so know if you had that it affects you way before it does the baby. It affects the red blood cells not the fluid around the baby or its lung and heart fluid. I have it as you know and my joints ache all the time and feel like I have the flu...with awful headaches. So far Gunner has not been affected and I will have a scan every dr appt to make sure his blood cells are not being affected and if at any point they are they will give a blood transfusion through the umbilical cord or if I am at 36 weeks they will deliver him But I promise you if you have the Parvo Virus you would know it way before it affects the baby. XXX I am praying all is fine.


----------



## bernina

Dana, so sorry for the very confusing dr visit but I'm very glad to hear that they think little one is just fine. My friend is due late Jan and her baby is on the very large size but they don't seem concerned, just said they may induce her a bit early. 

Cami, I think I like the original set better, the stars and moons one is cute but at least in the pictures it seems a bit dark to me. Although if you keep the walls light then it would be just fine. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## camishantel

my walls are a really light tan beige type color ... I like the original set too but I really like the stars and moons and whos to say I won't find something else to have you ladies look at


----------



## bernina

Ohh that would look really pretty with light walls then. What color crib would you do?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I really like the Amazon one and its such the better deal! With right wall color Caleb's room will be perfect


----------



## camishantel

either espresso or ebony


----------



## DanaBump

thanks guys, it's not just her weight it was everything that was measuring ahead. she's already in 86% for almost everything. i don't see where that is anything bad. she was the first dr to put any blame on my weight and made me wanna smack her cuz it's not like i'm huge. stating with my weight i'm going to have a large baby blah blah blah. she's literally the only parinatologist in the area or else i'd be going somewhere else. 

i knew i didn't like dr's for a reason and i guess i've just been lucky up until now.


----------



## camishantel

OK TMI ALERT... I feel like I am leaking loads of CM or something today.... ewwwwwww gross.... anyone else been having this off and on


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Cami have it all the time....its like the after sex feeling and havent even come close to thinking about letting Tj touch me. LOL


----------



## DanaBump

pics from yesterday!!
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11









Image1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 13









Image5.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dana-- those pics are adorable!! :D 


At the moment, Josaphine is kicking the hell out of my bladder. It is the WEIRDEST feeling i've ever had. It's the usual kicking on the bladder but then it also feels like someone is taking my urethra and shaking it. Oh it's just so odd! Like it's uncomfortable/tickling.


----------



## DanaBump

thank you! she LOVES putting her feet over her head and crossing them at the ankles. show off! :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

Lovely pics dana!
Been really busy so havent been on much. Loopy ill pm you about the gift cards tomorrow when i have more time, i dont think anyone else wants one .

Got my pram today, ive had the icandy pear and i love it! Should be getting 2 carseats aswell next week. One carrycot came with the pram so just need to get one more and the car seat adaptors. That the biggest worry off my mind, its the most expensive thing.
Also got a big bag of baby boys clothes for free off the lady i bought the cot off last week so im really chuffed. Problem is, i have no room for it all. The pram is currently in the middle of my kitchen. Need to have a sort out tomorrow.

Feel like i have got huge in the past few days too and getting really breathless and uncomfortable. Hows everyone else? xx


----------



## camishantel

same here breathless and uncomfortable ... Caleb is having a quiet day today for the most part so my bladder and lungs are getting a little bit of a break


----------



## JakesMummy

I am feeling OK just the belly getting in the way ..e/g today I knocked into my son as I spun round - he was right behind me and I didn;t see him Lol! Baby seems to be in a little routine waking mainly at night. Did alot of walking this week so legs and feet are burning up right now!

Dana - Scan pics are darling! I wouldn't worry about the weight at this point - more towards the end of 3rd trimester. It is in our familys genetics to make large babies - I was 9lb 1oz, and rest of family were 9 pounders - Jake was 8lb 9oz with a huge head Lol!! I delivered 10 days overdue with him.

I was wondering actually, in UK they don't necessarily induce you for a larger than average baby unless in distress, or dangerously large i.e 10lbs at 36 weeks but most cases are due to misdiagnosed gestational diabetes or uncontrolled. So most cases are monitored correctly. A few girls I know went overdue and naturally delivered 11lb babies..wowzer!! 

We have got a little game where people guess the weight of baby for £1 and put it into a pot - whoever is closest wins! I am guessing at 9lb 2oz. Ahh pregnancy is going too fast!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I keep looking at your avator pic and I think there you can tell its a boy...there is something between the legs. LOL How did we miss that??


----------



## MissFox

So so so so soooo cute dana!


----------



## DanaBump

reeds-that's hilarious! if it really is something, caleb is going to be very gifted :haha:

sam-thank you :blush: i am completely infatuated with her. she likes to be right up against my placenta which the tech said that means she'll love to lay on the chest and snuggle. too adorable and i just can't wait! also, was reading my baby book my mom gave me and i was completely infatuated with my feet (see feet post above) so it's kinda cool she may already be showing signs that she's mine, hehe.


----------



## bernina

Great pics Dana, love her features in the first picture, so delicate.

Cami, either of those crib colors will look so nice in the nursery.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can see GUnner's equipment in my avator pic just thought that it was too soon to be sure that was it cause the is a 13+3 scan pic. I don't think its too big for it the be Caleb's equipment in Cami's avator pic. But just my opionion.


----------



## camishantel

haha Dana love that however if he is gifted he didn't get it from his daddy... anyway yeah I thought so to but the dr said was way to early then so had to be the cord but who knows... ok so yes I am a little mean tonight his daddy is plenty gifted but not really to much above average... like you all wanted to know that


----------



## DanaBump

i don't think equipment can ever really be "too big", but i think i'm going a little too dirty for this to be a convo about a baby, LOL


----------



## camishantel

oh yes it can it is not supposed to hurt all the time or feel like they are hitting your uterus...


----------



## laura3103

morning ladies.x 

cant sleep tooo stressed i offically hate xmas. :cry:

i havent spend xmas dinner at home for years due to too many bad experiences when my dad used to drink.
well i had arranged to spend xmas dinner at my friends mums who classes gertie as her granddaughter and even gertie calls her nanny but now my little 14 year old sister who was spending xmas dinner with my dad who was gonna cook for her and him as now decided she wants to spend the whole of xmas at her friends house over the road from our house.

i cant help but feel really bad for leaving my dad on his own for xmas day even tho he will get to see gertie open her presents and i will spend xmas breakfast with him and come home for tea its hurting me to leave him on his own for the few hours in between. i think its pregnancy hormones to blame as he will prob go nack to bed till i get home anyway

the other problem is gertie will have presents to open at her nanny vals where we are meant to be going for xmas.

i'm not fussed as i dont have anything for xmas anyway as i'm told i'm too old for presents and have been for several years lol its just i want my little girl to have nice memories of xmas unlike what i have had.

soo sorry for the long post and not even sure it makes sense as i keep bloody crying


----------



## gertrude

Firstly, IMVHO, you should spend xmas doing the things YOU want to do with your little girl. I know xmas is full of emotions but I don't think we should just do what other people want us to do. Me and OH are very strict about it. This LO will have the kind of xmasses I had, which involved family (Grandparents etc) but it was on my Mum's terms and not theirs and it worked really well. 

Please don't get upset with it :( it CAN be a wonderful time of year to spend time with family, but gertie and grey is your family, and anyone that doesn't understand you have your own priorities and needs can, in my opinion, cock off.

I have a very stressful xmas coming up, my Dad is very ill and I'm travelling all over the place to see people but mainly because it's my last one one our own whilst it's easy to do this. Next year will be spent in my house and everyone else can sod off.

What do YOU want xmas to be like? How do you see it when you think about the xmas YOU want?

In other news, pickle is really making themselves known today, not from kicking but from just being there iyswim? Tummy is aching a fair bit - I wonder if I'm having another growth spurt?

I'm also really cheesed off with some friends and I'm not sure what to do about it. They were supposed to be coming to my house for tea last night and instead they didn't turn up - didn't text or anything (although they did text another of my mates who was here). Also another one cancelled at the last minute (for the third time).

Not sure who to deal with it - do I say how rude I think they were? How disappointed I was? Point out that they wasted my money (cooked for 16 and in the end 4 of them didn't turn up)? I'm not going to invite them to anything again as I'm fed up with it all, but do I explicitly say why I haven't invited them?

Anyway, it's Sunday and I'm off to enjoy it with the friends who could be arsed to be here.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My belly updates. :) I had been doing it every three weeks, but every 2 weeks seems good too. 

I'm adding an extra pic, because DH likes it. I think it makes me look bigger.... :blush: But I still think it's kinda cute.
 



Attached Files:







belly growth.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7









bump21.png
File size: 265.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissFox

Lovely bump Casey! You can really see a change in the last one!!


----------



## laura3103

thanks gertrude.x

i have decided i am going to stick with my original plan as its best for both me and gertie.

i texted my mum today for the first time in months just to have a rant about and see if she can help out with my sisters attitude and she has sorted it all out for me.x

my main concern was getting ill over xmas like i did when i was pregnant with gertie i actually ended up in hospital over new year due to high blood pressure and stress.

so now i'm looking forward to xmas again and even plan to put my tree up tonight when gertie as gone to bed.


----------



## laura3103

oh and i'm starting to think i may have a anterior placenta as i can only feel graysons kicks really low and no where else guess i will find out at my scan on thursday only 4 more days


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> oh and i'm starting to think i may have a anterior placenta as i can only feel graysons kicks really low and no where else guess i will find out at my scan on thursday only 4 more days

i don't get why ppl say that? i have an anterior and she's sitting high and that's where i feel her, high or in the middle.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i'm starting to think i may have a anterior placenta as i can only feel graysons kicks really low and no where else guess i will find out at my scan on thursday only 4 more days
> 
> i don't get why ppl say that? i have an anterior and she's sitting high and that's where i feel her, high or in the middle.Click to expand...


Anterior placenta would snuff the baby movements in areas, but many other things can do it too. :shrug:

I feel LO low and middle. Not high yet, but I think it's because she likes to settle into breech position. I'm hoping she movies before the 20th so they can get a scan of her spine. :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I only feel Gunner really low most of the time. My placenta is low lying. I think its just cause they are still small and have plenty of room to play. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana I guess your just lucky and feel high movement already but for most of us its still low or middle. We are still very early in pregnancy to be feeling much movement up high yet.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my placenta is anterior and i feel kicks high up under my ribs or low down dont feel alot inbetween


----------



## CaseyBaby718

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dana I guess your just lucky and feel high movement already but for most of us its still low or middle. We are still very early in pregnancy to be feeling much movement up high yet.

I did not know that! :D Very good to know.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Casey we will get those high up jabs soon and we will be begging for our lo's to move back down. LOL We will want our lung space back. I am sure Tasha already feels that way since there is 2 in there. LOL But out babies are only about a 1lb or so now and 10 to 12 inches long..which does seem long but there is still plenty of room at this point for them to stretch .


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

at 24 weeks your uterus should be roughly 4 cm above your tummy button as a rough guide x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep so they have plenty of play room. Must be nice to be able to use Mommy as a play toy. LOL We are so lucky ladies. XX


----------



## MissFox

I get rib kicks when I'm slouching already. Mostof my kicks happen down low or right where my ribs start up top. The middle movements are when she sticks her legs out or other body parts out.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my steriliser and dummies arrived today :happydance:


----------



## DanaBump

ok maybe i should clarify what i mean by high. high to me right now means by my belly button which i guess should be classified as "low".


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> ok maybe i should clarify what i mean by high. high to me right now means by my belly button which i guess should be classified as "low".

:thumbup: My lows are like Bladder area, and my middles are like an inch or so below the belly button. When I lay down it'll be right around the belly button area, but nothing more than that. When I lay down, i'll get side kicks too. Those tinkle a little. :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> ok maybe i should clarify what i mean by high. high to me right now means by my belly button which i guess should be classified as "low".
> 
> :thumbup: My lows are like Bladder area, and my middles are like an inch or so below the belly button. When I lay down it'll be right around the belly button area, but nothing more than that. When I lay down, i'll get side kicks too. Those tinkle a little. :haha:Click to expand...

We are right on ladies! My Gunner is way more active during that night then he is the rest of the day. I can wake up pretty much anytime during the night and I am getting beat up. LOVE IT!! This morning at church he was getting all excited when the preacher(who is also his Grandpa) would get loud. I was trying so hard not to laugh.


----------



## DanaBump

ok so we're all on the same page, feeling them basically in the same place just calling it different based on perception. that makes a little more sense


----------



## caro103

Lovely bump casey!

My LO mostly kicks me low down to, right in the pubic area but when I lie down he's way more at tummy button level and more around the sides. I guess gravity impacts on where he kicks a bit too!

Thought I'd share some pictures of the mural I've been working on in his room :happydance:
The progression...


And the finished thing :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro that is awesome!!


----------



## DanaBump

can i voice a frustration on all the unneeded and unwanted advise i've been getting from labor all the way to DO NOT BUY A BABY BUMPER OR YOUR BABY WILL DIE!! do not get induced it'll hurt!!! you think you're tired now, wait til baby comes!! good luck getting your baby to sleep thru the night hahaha!!!! 

like seriously? i'm not slow, give me a little bit of credit and enough respect to shut your mouth until i ask you.


----------



## caro103

haha Dana, I agree 100%! I've told a few people I'm aiming for a home birth....wow I've learnt my lesson there! hehe. Some people do not know when to keep their mouths shut!


----------



## MissFox

OK- so apparently my highs are really high! I get kicks at the top of the bump. she pushes out elbows/knees/bum in the middle and kicks down low too. she summersaults. 
MIL just said she wants to buy us the crib. BIL is supposed to be making a crib so I was thinking that I could ask her to buy the bedding/room decor set ($250). I have to talk to DH and see how that al goes.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> OK- so apparently my highs are really high! I get kicks at the top of the bump. she pushes out elbows/knees/bum in the middle and kicks down low too. she summersaults.
> MIL just said she wants to buy us the crib. BIL is supposed to be making a crib so I was thinking that I could ask her to buy the bedding/room decor set ($250). I have to talk to DH and see how that al goes.

wow did you find a new set? i thought we found it for 150?


----------



## MissFox

Well, there is the whole room decor and all the extras that match the set available on ebay for $250. Or the standard set with everything else (wall decals, etc..) sold separately. DH says that we'll have his mom buy the crib because we'd have to buy the wood for the made one. I was kinda hoping for the homemade crib. I thought it would be special.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

getting some super bladder kicks tonight :shock:

time to crack open the tena ladys i think :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

Yep i get kicks all over the place and when they are both awake and moving about ive got one jumping on my bladder and one under my ribs ouch! 
We have put one of the cots up today and moved my son into the smaller room to make a bit more room but we are still mega squished. 
xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Question: I don't understand why bumpers are not suppose to be used. Also-- what are bumpers exactly... the things that decorate the crib right? And also add a bit of a soft cushion between the bars and the baby, yes? 

Is this suppose to be a no no for newborns only? Or babies of all ages? I plan on using a co-sleeper (no bumper necessary) until about 6 months. Would it be okay to have a bumper after 6 months? 

Just wondering....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I am not sure about the bumper thing either...I used them for all 3 of my other and all are fine. I guess maybe they have came loose and some babies maybe have suffocated. NOt sure. 

I am being a tight wad on all the pretty nursery stuff...a friend of mine is making the quilt and I am making the matching bumper and diaper stacker. I went all out with the others and found that it all wasn't really necessary cause the baby didn't spend much time in there anyway. LOL Guess my GUnner is getting cheated. But he is also sharing a room with us...Dh is paiting a muriel on his wall but that's about as fancy as he will get.


----------



## Tasha360

They say not to use bumpers incase baby puts face into it and smothers itself or pulls it off when a bit older. I have one which was Jaimees but never used it and i havent with Demi either so im not going to bother getting any bedding sets as your not meant to use the quilts either. I can see why people want them though to make the nursery look nice etc but i havent got one anyway, babies will be in with me. xx


----------



## caro103

i'm not sure about the bumper thing either. Was just looking on babies r us website at a set and it said bumper recommended to be removed when baby can sit unaided, duvet to be used once baby is 12months old! what the point in buying them at all then? and why sell two things together that are clearly never meant to be used together :dohh:. Also I'd heard bumpers weren't safe for new borns incase they end up sleeping next to them and then can't move away so end up suffercating

But what are you meant to use instead? I guess boring blankets or those cute little sleeping bag things?


----------



## Tasha360

yep i use a sleeping bag with a cellular blanket in this cold weather xx


----------



## caro103

thanks tasha, does seem a shame though when theres lovely sets out there! :dohh: but babies safety must come first!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caro I never used the quilt that came with the sets...they were just not soft and comfy to me. I had in the past hung them on the wall over the crib as decor. Didn't know what else to do with it and we had spent all that money.


----------



## MissFox

can't I just tie the bumper to the outside so it still makes the room pretty? Defeating the purpose of it all together but still. lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I loved to use the swaddling blankets and all my babies loved it...is that similiar to what you ladies mean by sleep bags?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Missfox you can use the bumper until a certain age...once lo starts sitting up and pulling up I think is when they want them out. BUt what I don't get is if they are such a hazard why are they still making them and people have been using them for years and years.


----------



## MissFox

That's such a great questions. So many people have used them. And I'm pretty sure my cousin still has her in her crib for her 18 month old. Everyone is so crazy about everything baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will be using mine. Its like everything else you just have to make sure its in properly and tied properly and any signs of lo pulling it and getting it loose take it out. My others nver did...I dont know.


----------



## DanaBump

i agree with reeds. use it if you want to and if you notice baby pulling on it or notice they tend to scoot to the sides, remove it. again, at some point ppl need to trust we have brains and trust we'll do what's right for our own baby. be observant and trust your own instincts.


----------



## Tasha360

yeah everyone has their own view and all babies are different. Demi lies on her side right against the rail so i couldnt use one if i wanted to.

Reeds, i used swaddling blankets with Demi until she was 4 months and could escape lol. She loved them and wouldnt go to sleep without being wrapped up tightly. I thought they were really good and ive got some more for these babies. Young babies have the startle reflex and tend to wake themselves up and i found these stop it. 

The sleeping bags i use now are like this

https://www.mothercare.com/Dotty-Da...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

xx


----------



## luvmyangel

Bumpers are good to help block any draft that may chill the newborn since you don't use blankets in the beginning. also i will use one to make sure my dog doesn't breath and get slobber on her when shes really young.


----------



## DanaBump

luvmyangel said:


> Bumpers are good to help block any draft that may chill the newborn since you don't use blankets in the beginning. also i will use one to make sure my dog doesn't breath and get slobber on her when shes really young.

you're from wisconsin??!?! i thought i was the only one!!! :happydance:


----------



## laura3103

i'll be using my bumper in my crib and cot as you are meant to put babies right at the bottom anyway so they shouldnt be anywhere near it for a while till they start crawling up the cot. 

plus surely if you tie them on really tightly ( i will not mine) they wont beable to pull them off.


----------



## JakesMummy

I never used bumpers as it was an additional cost!! lol! I thought there was no pont and Jake never got stuck or hit his head on the bars etc. Trust your instincts - if baby is too close most of the time, remove it etc. 

Dana I am so with you on unwanted advice on baby decisions ie inducement hurts (no, it doesnt!) and sleep now bla bla bla. It isn;t too bad now this is my 3rd pregnancy, but people e.g MY MUM, can't help but giv their pennies worth. I think you'll be getting the advice til your kid is 18!!!!!

Jake slept far better on his belly and was more settled, therefore thats how he slept from 8 weeks, and he still does now at almost 2 years old!! Ahh I feel so sad - Jake will be 2 in February, and he has grown up so fast.. The time with this LO will fly by too, so had an emotional moment earlier!

Is anyone doing anything for New Years Eve?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha I love those. They look similiar to something we have here but we use them for like coats in the winter and they have the little slit so you can hook the car seat through it so I will be looking to see if they have them just for sleep. Those look cosy. :)

Jakes my dh will be working on New Year's Eve so I am sure I will be home....ding nothing. LOL


----------



## laura3103

jakes i know the feeling about our LOs growin up too quick gertie is 2 in march it only feels like yesterday i was bringin her home.

gertie always slept on her side from day one she would never settle on her back and still sleeps in the same postion although now she insists on sleeping with her head under the quilt which worries me i do pull it off her but she grabs it back.

as for unwanted advice all i get is its going to be sooo hard having 2 kids you will find it a struggle blah blah.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sorry to do this-- I'm just so emotionally frail right now.... can't even contain it. 

DH's Father in law just depleted all emotional wellbeing I had. 

My husband received an email from his dad. We read it together because neither of us have anything to hide and we thought it would be loving-- as that is how it started out. He stated in an email to my husband that he is "concerned" that I will not "woman up" to the task of having a child. That I will toss my child's responsibilities onto my GRANDMOTHER (80 yr old woman). That i'm too "controlling" and insecure. 

It all has no merit. He stated some other things, like how I ruined DH's sister's relationship with her cousin because of my knowledge that he was gay.... again no merit. 


The rest of all bullshit really, but doubting my motherhood abilities..... i just spent the last hour crying. My husband had to console me and assure me that he felt nothing of what his father said and that his father(and potentially the family) was WAY off base.... :cry:

MY motherhood abilities!! I've been wanting to be a mother FOREVER!!! Waiting for the right man (found him) waiting for infertility treatment after treatment. 

I want to be a 100% stay at home mom to give my children the support and bond they need and deserve. 

I just-- i'm so upset and hurt by that one statement. The rest I don't care about... but judgement my ability to be a parent before i'm a parent... and when it's my ONLY GOAL!!! :( I've never had my feelings so hurt. :cry:


----------



## laura3103

oh casey :hugs:

ignore what that silly man has said about you what the hell does he know can he see into the future no!!!

i'm sure you will be a great mother to your little lady and she will grow proud to call you her mummy.x.x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks :hugs: -- I wish it didn't hit me the way it does. I guess i've been waiting for a baby for so long and yearning to be a mom so much.... I never thought someone who question my motherhood... it all just comes out of left field... but time heals so I just have to wait.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Casey I'm so sorry :hugs: did you or dh respond? He clearly doesn't know you at all and I'd be inclined to give him a piece of mind after a statement like that.

My father (who I haven't seen when I was 14) keeps sending me drunken emails about how I will never let him see his grandson and he's so lonely and god knows what else. So I'm ignoring them now. Especially when be refers to my child as Baby Peter (dads name) and signs the email "ex-dad"... Arghh it annoys me so much.
Some family just aren't worth the time or effort.

Baby is currently have a stretch. I can feel poking low down on my left side and quite high on my right side. Feels quite strange!


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies, hope you all had a good weekend? It was my weekend working hence why I have been quiet over the last 2 days.

I now have a stinking cold and a chesty cough and feel rough I only have today off before I am back on 2 14 hour shifts, I have a horrible feeling I am going to have to have time off sick but work get so funny with us when we are off.

I too have an anterior placenta which maybe explains why movements where later for me, I still only occasionally feel him moving at all. 

My friend has given us bags of stuff from her children (a boy and a girl) who are now two and has said we can have any of the stuff we want for free and I am gonna give the girl stuff to my SIL as she has given us so much stuff for our little man.

Anyway have a good day everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

Casey- his e-mail is completely uncalled for. He's diong it to get a reaction because he knows that you are better than he is. You will be an amazing mommy because you have worked so hard for your little girl! I'd say don't let him get you down but I know that's not going to work- he's done it and it was hurtful. I'm sorry you had to go through that but it doesn't matter what he thinks because YOU KNOW and your DH know that YOU WILL BE A WONDERFUL MOMMY!
Jen- My last couple days weren't a weekend so much. Yesterday was a day off and I went to my BFF's OH's bday party but not super restful. 

I've been getting stressed so much lately over money. No matter what I or DH do to get things going in the right direction for us things don't. I don't even know what to do right now. I'm tring and trying and keep sinking and sinking. I'm at the point where I'd go get another job- try to find one full time but no one will hire a pregnant lady here. Jobs are scarce enough. COMMON JANUARY! I just hope DH's disability claim goes through and we get all the back pay.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks so much for the support girls. It can be so hard to come by on my end of things. I have very few friends (military wife moving around a lot can be lonely). 

DH was really upset by the email too. He sent a bit of a nasty long one in return, not only defending me about other things but calling out the idiocity of what his father said. I'm going to make MY grandma raise MY child?? Lets look as some realities here... my grandma is 81! Lives in a senior living apartment in FL. Yes, she's going to visit as much as she can an dote on the little one, but raise her?? I don't think so. Just seems strange. 

DH is really hurt by it though. We didn't sleep we last night-- stayed up to all hours just talking and trying to be as close to each other as possible. 

I told him how I didn't want to come between him and his family-- I didn't want to be the Yoko to his Beatles (i can be lame sometimes.... :blush: lol). He reassured me that it was his father/family (because it didn't seem to just come from his dad's mouth, it seems like his sister and mom were mentioned in their feelings too) that was pushing him away. He kept mentioning how much i've been striving to bring everyone together. To have a big happy extended family-- and then they have gone and shit all over it. 

I'm hurting for him more than anything. He seems so let down. This is his child too. I'm sure he wanted his family to be as much part of her life as anything else.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: casey xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

24 weeks today !!!! yey!!

im starting to get really tired at work now ..... roll on maternity leave!!! 10 weeks to gooooooooo!!!!


----------



## camerashy

just wanted to share ..............im *23wks* pregnant today wuhoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cant believe only 17 more weeks and ill have my lil girl in my arms xxx


----------



## camishantel

Awww Casey SO sorry Hun I hope things get better
Yay on 24weems I will be joining you in a couple days
On a funny note I think my cat was the first one to feel Caleb from the outside as she was lying on my tummy and I could feel him kicking and she jumped up and looked at my tummy like what the hell was that and then moved so yes I finally am feeling him from the outside some still not often but more frequently so yay getting excited as my grandma really wNts to feel him on Christmas so hopefully in the next week and a half they get stronger and more frequent


----------



## UkCath

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Sorry to do this-- I'm just so emotionally frail right now.... can't even contain it.
> 
> DH's Father in law just depleted all emotional wellbeing I had.
> 
> My husband received an email from his dad. We read it together because neither of us have anything to hide and we thought it would be loving-- as that is how it started out. He stated in an email to my husband that he is "concerned" that I will not "woman up" to the task of having a child. That I will toss my child's responsibilities onto my GRANDMOTHER (80 yr old woman). That i'm too "controlling" and insecure.
> 
> It all has no merit. He stated some other things, like how I ruined DH's sister's relationship with her cousin because of my knowledge that he was gay.... again no merit.
> 
> 
> The rest of all bullshit really, but doubting my motherhood abilities..... i just spent the last hour crying. My husband had to console me and assure me that he felt nothing of what his father said and that his father(and potentially the family) was WAY off base.... :cry:
> 
> MY motherhood abilities!! I've been wanting to be a mother FOREVER!!! Waiting for the right man (found him) waiting for infertility treatment after treatment.
> 
> I want to be a 100% stay at home mom to give my children the support and bond they need and deserve.
> 
> I just-- i'm so upset and hurt by that one statement. The rest I don't care about... but judgement my ability to be a parent before i'm a parent... and when it's my ONLY GOAL!!! :( I've never had my feelings so hurt. :cry:

Is there any chance at all that he was joking / being tonge in cheek? Some people have an odd sense of humour?..


----------



## caro103

Casey :hugs:

Cami, my cat did exactly the same a few days ago! was sooo funny. She'll also watch my tummy in the bath with a look that sort of says 'I'm really not sure about that twitching' :rofl: so long as she doesn't pounce like when I wiggle my toes under the duvet! hehe


----------



## camishantel

Yeah pouncing would not be good haven't really seen the movement from the outside yet as I just started feeling him from the outside and is still rather far between but that will be interesting


----------



## CaseyBaby718

UkCath said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to do this-- I'm just so emotionally frail right now.... can't even contain it.
> 
> DH's Father in law just depleted all emotional wellbeing I had.
> 
> My husband received an email from his dad. We read it together because neither of us have anything to hide and we thought it would be loving-- as that is how it started out. He stated in an email to my husband that he is "concerned" that I will not "woman up" to the task of having a child. That I will toss my child's responsibilities onto my GRANDMOTHER (80 yr old woman). That i'm too "controlling" and insecure.
> 
> It all has no merit. He stated some other things, like how I ruined DH's sister's relationship with her cousin because of my knowledge that he was gay.... again no merit.
> 
> 
> The rest of all bullshit really, but doubting my motherhood abilities..... i just spent the last hour crying. My husband had to console me and assure me that he felt nothing of what his father said and that his father(and potentially the family) was WAY off base.... :cry:
> 
> MY motherhood abilities!! I've been wanting to be a mother FOREVER!!! Waiting for the right man (found him) waiting for infertility treatment after treatment.
> 
> I want to be a 100% stay at home mom to give my children the support and bond they need and deserve.
> 
> I just-- i'm so upset and hurt by that one statement. The rest I don't care about... but judgement my ability to be a parent before i'm a parent... and when it's my ONLY GOAL!!! :( I've never had my feelings so hurt. :cry:
> 
> Is there any chance at all that he was joking / being tonge in cheek? Some people have an odd sense of humour?..Click to expand...

I wish! He does have a very dry sense of human sometimes. But the email was angry. he even talks about how much it all "pisses him off". :nope:


----------



## UkCath

CaseyBaby718 said:


> I wish! He does have a very dry sense of human sometimes. But the email was angry. he even talks about how much it all "pisses him off". :nope:

Sorry to hear that then, it sounds horrendous.... :hugs:


----------



## CrazyBird

Casey i'm so sorry that you had to see that email, some peolple can be so mean and you know yourself that you will be a good mummy xx

It seems like a lot of us are having an emotional time being pregnant, i never imagined how emotional and vunerable i could feel.
I wouldn't mind a bit of advise, my oh had his xmas party and by the sounds of it they all got very drunk, he told me yesterday that he was worried about what a few people were saying at his work as apparently one of the girls was really really drunk and making a fool of herself so my oh and his work colleague thought it would be best for her to go to bed because she was out of control and all over the place, so he took her to her room but was apparently gone 25 mins, he said it was because she was all over the place and kept trying to drink more alcohol which he said he kept trying to take off her, anyway when he went back down to the party one of the girls he works with came up to him and asked where he had been and said a few people were thinking he and the girl must of done something.
Anyway i've been so emotional since he told me and i'm glad he did tell me cos i like to think we don't keep things from each other, when guys have tried it on with me i have always told him the next day. 
We've been together 4 years and he is the one person i thought wouldn't cheat on me and he tells me several times how happy i make him and that i am so chilled out and not like his ex wife who stopped him having friends and was just a nightmare.
He has promised me that he took her back to her room so she could go to bed and that was it. What would you think? This is a guy that i trusted with all my heart and still want to, but a part of me thinks that if he did cheat then i want to get out of this relationship now. But the thing is everyone thinks the world of him and everyone always says how lovely and affectionate he is to me. So what should i do, do i beleive he is innocent because i have no proof that he did do anything with her or do i start thinking about leaving him which will be so hard but i just dont know what to think.

Sorry for such a long post x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Crazybird-- I would definitely trust him. he told you right away. Meaning he had nothing he wanted to hide. His coworkers can be idiots, and i will say that two people should have gone just to have not only another person helping but someone who can back you up. It's always good to do things in twos. Espeically when it concerns opposite sex. 

I would trust him-- It can be hard, but I definitely would. He doesn't seem to have anything to hide. What about the drunk girl? she was there-- you could always confront her about it too. (She may not remember). I can totally understand your worry. She was drunk, she could have come off strong... but I would not let it get you down too much. 

No reason, no suspicious acts. he told you right away. It was just a crappy situation and your DH took the lead and sent her home so that she could not make a fool of herself to the coworkers.


----------



## caro103

crazy you totally can't throw your whole relationship away hun on just a rumour that most likely isn't true. I'd trust him, especially as you've nothing in the past to make you wonder! He was honest with you and if he had something to hide he'd not have said anything about it. If you're still worried try and talk to the drunk girl, if she can remember but more than likely his story is the truth.

Take care hun xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Thanks casey, he has never given me reason not to trust him but by the sounds if it this stupid girl was very drunk and was flirting with everyone, dp said he thought he was doing the right thing by taking her to her room (they were all in a hotel) and his male colleague said to take her back, he realises now what it must have looked like and he wishes he would never have taken her back but she was making such a fool of herself apparently. i think because i am pg my hormones are all over the place and i keep having imagaes in my head of them. I dont even know this girl so i can't confront her but i also tell myself that if he did do something then he wouldnt have said anything to me. I know if i was guilty of something then i wouldn't say anything.
So for now i'm just thinking that i have to trust him like i always have done, he is so lovely towards me and loves the fact that he can feel our baby kick, and he is a brilliant dad to the two he has already. I just pray he didnt do anything as i could never stay in a relationship if i had been cheated on and i know how much he loves me, i could see it in his face how sad he looked when i told him i would leave if i ever found out he had done anything. He just kept saying he thought he was being nice by getting her out of the situation where she was making such a fool of herself.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CrazyBird said:


> Thanks casey, he has never given me reason not to trust him but by the sounds if it this stupid girl was very drunk and was flirting with everyone, dp said he thought he was doing the right thing by taking her to her room (they were all in a hotel) and his male colleague said to take her back, he realises now what it must have looked like and he wishes he would never have taken her back but she was making such a fool of herself apparently. i think because i am pg my hormones are all over the place and i keep having imagaes in my head of them. I dont even know this girl so i can't confront her but i also tell myself that if he did do something then he wouldnt have said anything to me. I know if i was guilty of something then i wouldn't say anything.
> So for now i'm just thinking that i have to trust him like i always have done, he is so lovely towards me and loves the fact that he can feel our baby kick, and he is a brilliant dad to the two he has already. I just pray he didnt do anything as i could never stay in a relationship if i had been cheated on and i know how much he loves me, i could see it in his face how sad he looked when i told him i would leave if i ever found out he had done anything. He just kept saying he thought he was being nice by getting her out of the situation where she was making such a fool of herself.

:hugs: 

PG hormones definitely having something to do with it. Granted it's a situation in which he should have adhered to more caution but he sounds like a really nice guy. Someone who would just want to take a girl to her room so she can stop being so stupid. someone who would tell you right away. Your right-- if he was guilty of something he'd never tell you right away. PG hormones and the fact that we are all growing and feeling insecure because of it... it doesn't help. :hugs:


----------



## CrazyBird

Thanks Caro1, it means alot to hear other peoples opinions as i really dont want to end a good relationship but sometimes i act in haste and my mind goes crazy thinking they might have done something. But your right, he has given me no reason in the past to think he has cheated, so i need to trust him until i am given reason not to x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I agree with all the others - if he's been so straight with you straight away and he's a honest guy I would try not to worry, I know its hard when you start getting images in ur head but try to let it go... xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Just noticed - when is my damn fruit going to change again!!!!????


----------



## AmethystDream

Hope y'all don't mind me wading in late... we are due on the 17th and don't know what flavour we are yet <waves>


----------



## DanaBump

casey- i completely understand where you're coming from. I've had 5 years of crap from dh's family, speaking were they don't have any idea what they were talking about (which they've even admitted). saying very cruel things, writing very cruel letters while being all nicey to my face. it took a log time to let go of the happy extended family image that i too had in my head but once i stopped having expectations things got better. helps that dh stuck up for me time after time and he made it very clear not a one of them was going to get to visit his current son or any future children if they didn't at least have the respect to shut their mouth. sounds like yours is willing to do the same and that's all you can really ask.

:hugs: it's not easy but you will get thru this and stronger as a couple, if nothing else.


----------



## DanaBump

ALSO, spoke to my dr's nurse today and how i love nurses. she read the summary from the specialist on friday and basically she's not worried about a thing. doesn't bring up an amnio just wants the infection blood testing and glucose testing. 

could really use as many prayers as anyone can give. my dh's cousin (age 15 at most) is in the hospital dying from an infection post surgery. we're hoping that dr's can find something that'll treat this but right now outcome is not looking good.


----------



## bernina

:hugs: Casey and CrazyBird, I'm so sorry for what each of you is having to deal with right now. CrazyBird, I agree with the others, it sounds like he was just put in a bad situation but a totally innocent one (from his side at least). Casey, I'm glad that you and DH are dealing with this together. A terrible thing to have to even worry about, but maybe something that will make your relationship even stronger. 

So my fruit isn't going to change at 24 weeks either, man!! We've been papayas since 22 weeks, NO FAIR!!


Dana, prayers said for your cousin, how awful, I really hope that they are able to figure something out, or better yet hoping for a good old fashioned miracle. 

Welcome AmethystDream :hi:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

AmethystDream said:


> Hope y'all don't mind me wading in late... we are due on the 17th and don't know what flavour we are yet <waves>

:hi:

welcome x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i changed my ticker a few weeks ago as the highlight of my week was my fruit change :rofl:

couldnt handle the dissapointment of it not changing :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

AmethystDream said:


> Hope y'all don't mind me wading in late... we are due on the 17th and don't know what flavour we are yet <waves>

welcome hun ill add you onto the list x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome Amethyst!

DH finally felt Toby move last night. :happydance:
He was a bit weirded out by just keeping his hand on my belly all the time "just in case"... but then we visited family who kinda explained that to be able to feel bubs, he has to touch my tummy sometimes.
So in bed last night, as soon as bubs started moving about, I told him where to put his hand and he felt little waves and nudges of movement... sooo happy! :D

I'm expecting a quiet day today. Bubs was moving around and kicking and wriggling loads yesterday, and woke me up last night from kicking so although I'm feeling occasional little kicks typing this, I think he'll settle pretty soon.


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,
Still feeling really poorly, hope bubs is ok in there he must be fed up with all my coughing and spluttering!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

Jen I hate caughing! Not only does it make my ribs hurt but poor baby!


----------



## CrazyBird

jen hope you will feel better soon.

Welcome amethyst

I'm feeling a bit better today, i know i should just trust what he is saying and get these horrible images out of my head. I'm sure if anything did happen i would find out and i should give him credit for being honest. So looking forward to having a week off over christmas x x


----------



## caro103

Welcome amethyst! you say don't know the flavour 'yet' are you going to find out or staying team yellow?

choco I hope you feel better soon hun! did you take time off yet to get better?

Dana...wow my prayers are with your DH's cousin, poor poor girl. I so hope she pulls through :hugs:

xxx


----------



## caro103

V-day for me today! :happydance: time seems to be going more quickly now!

only about 10 more weeks until mat leave :D

considering how stressed i've been at work lately, to reach a high tomorrow when I actually tell my student shes failed, at my gp appt this morning my blood pressure was better than normal! lol, must benefit from stress in my life!


----------



## camishantel

ok ladies last time which one... 
https://www.amazon.com/GEENNY-Desig...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292361300&sr=1-4
https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Baby-...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292361388&sr=1-5

they would be the same price once I add all the pieces with them as one is a 13pcs set the other a 15 so if I add the 14 and 15 piece they are like .03 cents difference


----------



## bernina

Feel better soon ChocoJen.

Cami, I like the moon pattern the best (of course they are so similar that you can't go wrong, both will look stunning with those light walls).


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i like the second one x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im sooo tired

been standing in theatre all afternoon ***yawn***


----------



## camishantel

hehe ok so it's a tie so far.....


----------



## Tasha360

I like the 1st one Cami

Hope you feel better soon Jen xxxx

Been shopping tonight and in shattered, kids moaned so we had to come home. Its Stus works xmas "do" on Saturday and nothing fits me except jogging bottoms and its at a posh hotel so dont know what im going to wear.

Apparently the snows guna hit here again in the next few days and last until after xmas, i hate snow!!!

xxx


----------



## camishantel

I love snow send some my way..... the main reason I like the one with the bear is it has a bit more blue in it and I think it might actually look better with my wall color... I still don't know errr decisions


----------



## camishantel

now looking at them they both have about the same amount of blue... I don't know...


----------



## AmethystDream

caro103 said:


> Welcome amethyst! you say don't know the flavour 'yet' are you going to find out or staying team yellow?xxx

We don't know yet, we had our 20 week scan a few weeks ago but baby decided that they didn't like the publicity... so we have a repeat scan for some proper measurements and checks tomorrow.

Undecided about whether to find out or not, going to depend on how the mood takes us tomorrow evening, I guess.


----------



## caro103

AmethystDream said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome amethyst! you say don't know the flavour 'yet' are you going to find out or staying team yellow?xxx
> 
> We don't know yet, we had our 20 week scan a few weeks ago but baby decided that they didn't like the publicity... so we have a repeat scan for some proper measurements and checks tomorrow.
> 
> Undecided about whether to find out or not, going to depend on how the mood takes us tomorrow evening, I guess.Click to expand...

aww well good luck tomorrow! and do let us know if you do find out!? xx


----------



## caro103

camishantel said:


> ok ladies last time which one...
> https://www.amazon.com/GEENNY-Desig...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292361300&sr=1-4
> https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Baby-...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292361388&sr=1-5
> 
> they would be the same price once I add all the pieces with them as one is a 13pcs set the other a 15 so if I add the 14 and 15 piece they are like .03 cents difference

i like the 2nd one! more going on picture wise :D both are lovely though! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anyone else still super emotional? 
I have 2 relatives staying with me just now. They do nothing for themselves. Just sit around waiting to be waited on. 
Tonight they met up with 2 other relatives and went for dinner. 2 doors down from my flat. Me and DF weren't invited.
I just got a message saying "by the way don't cook for us tonight, we're going to that Indian place by yours then coming back to yours for a gathering"

OH ARE YOU????

It's past my bedtime, some of us have jobs to go to in the morning.
I'm not Basil fking Fawlty!

I'm so angry and upset that my own family are so disrespectful. Being pregnant is tiring enough as it is without having to run a bed and board for family who treat you like you're nothing but a hotel keeper, isn't it?

They don't leave til Saturday. Then I have to taxi them to the airport, go home, change the sheets and tidy up for DFs mum who is staying over that night.

I'm so stressed out I can't help but cry. DF is fine because his new ps3 game arrived today. So I feel so alone and used, I don't know if I can last the rest of the week :cry:


----------



## camishantel

ohh hun..... I have my moments were I am still super emotional but honestly I think even not being pregnant that would make me emotional


----------



## helen1234

i cry at everything and anything on tv lol


----------



## DanaBump

cami i like them both but am more drawn towards the second as there is more visual appeal.

today has been the worse day yet. think i need to find a forum on here dealing with aspi kids as my step son has driven me to the point of giving him away.


----------



## JakesMummy

:Welcome Amethyst! :hi: All the best for your scan tomorrow!

Cottleston - I have similar members of DHs family that sound like yours - so disrespectful. It is time to put your foot down and say to them unless you are going to help, you cannot stay here - theres probably a more polite way of saying it, but seeing as they aren't being very polite inviting everyone back to yours for a gathering, I'd say that!! I never used to be so forthright with saying things but since having Jake, the Mum side of me has arisen and I sound like my bloody mother! But They are walking all over you and frankly, taking the piss!!!!! If I stay somewhere, guest or not, I ALWAYS offer my help/assistance with whatever. It is manners! I feel angry for you!

So, tomorrow I am 23 weeks and Amelia is getting stronger and stronger! She is still breech so needless to say, I am getting some odd pokes down below :wacko: Jakes were always high and near my ribs at this point but I am getting severe jabs on my cervix- little cow!! My breasts are leaking through my bras now so got some breast pads - I preferred Johnsons last time so got more of them. I need to get measured as my bras don't fit - again!
Jake will be 2 in February, so needless to say, we are attempting potty-training at the mo, and he is doing OK but isn't ready so I have laid off for a while. He shows all the signs but then doesn't put it all together! He starts pre-school in September 2011..cannot wait! He needs the learning and everything as he is very active and into learning at the moment, bigtime! We are counting at the mo, and shapes next month. Eeek! I cannot wait to have 2 children!!!

Random sentence but does anyone find themselves getting mesmorised by xmas tree lights!?! Lol!!! They caught my eye then I couldn't stop staring - probably the first sign of madness :wacko:


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies :wave: Hope you are all doing well! 
Cami, I love the second one, I agree there's just a little more going on :) 
Cottelston you have NO idea how much I can relate! DH's brothers have been staying with us until they find a place and WOW you would think your own family would have a little more respect as guests but you would think wrong haha... constantly in and out of the house - I feel like i have teenagers already that eat all our food, make a mess, then leave without a thank you... definitely stressful enough being prego without that mess.

I wasn't feeling little deano a lot today and got nervous so I pulled out the doppler (which i'm pretty sure he hates b/c every time he kicks it so hard i almost go deaf) and sure enough heard his little heart beating away and ever since he's been kicking me so hard as if to get back at me... ouch... sorry baby boy haha :dohh:


----------



## laura3103

JakesMummy said:


> :Welcome Amethyst! :hi: All the best for your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Cottleston - I have similar members of DHs family that sound like yours - so disrespectful. It is time to put your foot down and say to them unless you are going to help, you cannot stay here - theres probably a more polite way of saying it, but seeing as they aren't being very polite inviting everyone back to yours for a gathering, I'd say that!! I never used to be so forthright with saying things but since having Jake, the Mum side of me has arisen and I sound like my bloody mother! But They are walking all over you and frankly, taking the piss!!!!! If I stay somewhere, guest or not, I ALWAYS offer my help/assistance with whatever. It is manners! I feel angry for you!
> 
> So, tomorrow I am 23 weeks and Amelia is getting stronger and stronger! She is still breech so needless to say, I am getting some odd pokes down below :wacko: Jakes were always high and near my ribs at this point but I am getting severe jabs on my cervix- little cow!! My breasts are leaking through my bras now so got some breast pads - I preferred Johnsons last time so got more of them. I need to get measured as my bras don't fit - again!
> Jake will be 2 in February, so needless to say, we are attempting potty-training at the mo, and he is doing OK but isn't ready so I have laid off for a while. He shows all the signs but then doesn't put it all together! He starts pre-school in September 2011..cannot wait! He needs the learning and everything as he is very active and into learning at the moment, bigtime! We are counting at the mo, and shapes next month. Eeek! I cannot wait to have 2 children!!!
> 
> Random sentence but does anyone find themselves getting mesmorised by xmas tree lights!?! Lol!!! They caught my eye then I couldn't stop staring - probably the first sign of madness :wacko:

my little girl is 2 in march and i'm holding out on the whole potty training till baby is here then going to conentrate on it for the 1st month while baby still sleeps loads.

i asked my HV about it and she said that potty training them while your pregnant is a no no as when you have baby it could set them back right to the begining meaning back to nappies for attention.x

gertie refuses to wear a nappy and when i put one on her she takes it off so now i have to put tights or pants over the top.

hope this helps you a little.x


and cami i like the second one too.x


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,

I am finally feeling a bit better, still coughing lots but less of the streaming nose now so back to work for my next shift which is friday, luckily tomorrow is a normal day off for me. Hopefully by then I will be able to bbreathe through my nose!

AMysthest welcome to the gang, hope your little one is more co-operative today, is it your first? We found out last week and are team blue, so pleased we know now as we are now excitedly getting the nursery sorted.

Dana sorry you had such a bad day yesterday, hope today things are better, HUGS xxxxxxxxxx

Still only feeling occasional movements from our little man but guess it is because of the anterior placenta. I am thinking of getting a doppler now as I want reminding he is really in there!! Next midwife appt is not til the second week of january so it seems like a long time to wait.

Have a good day everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I can't wait for a day off work!! They have me dong 7 in a row 6 early shifts and a late, I'm starting to struggle now I think thank goodness only 10 weeks left , Alex is at nursery today and they are having a Xmas party , I'm off to pick him up soon hope he had fun!


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! I just ate some DELICIOUS!!! pumpkin pancakes! With mini chocolate chips. Got that craving at 3am. I was awake from 2:30 to 5:30 so I don't know why I didn't make them then (I was pretty hungry) but I'm so happy I got to enjoy them this morning.


----------



## camishantel

happy v day to me.... Caleb has been pretty quiet the last 2 days come on mommy needs some reassurance next appointment not till jan 7th


----------



## MissFox

Happy vday cami!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Happy v day Cami!

Im ill today, cant remember feeling this bad in a long time. Im aching all over, massive headache, keep feeling faint and cant keep food or water down. To top it off i had to go and watch Jaimees nativity play and stu left the pram in his car and went to work so i had to carry her :-(


----------



## MissFox

Aww Tasha! I hope you feel better! Being sick is no fun!!


----------



## camishantel

hope you feel better soon Tasha


----------



## chocojen

happy v day cami
tasha get well soon
sam, mmmmmmmmmmmm sounds like a yummy breakfast
snowball, what job do you do? hope the next few days are ok

x


----------



## laura3103

:hugs: tasha

18 hours till i get to see my little man just hoping everything is ok with him now i'm soo nervous and excited at the same time.


a little update as well about friends baby:

hes now home and doing well but limited visits due to infection control so i havent seen him yet thanks for all your prays they have obviously been answered.x.

also i went to see my other friends little boy who was born last wednesday on monday they said she was going to have a 10lber cause she had GD and she was massive but he was born an healthy 8lb 7oz he is soooo small an skinny i cant wait to hold my little boy now.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My husband's great aunt passed away last night. 

I feel like it's one family heartache after another. But thus is life I suppose. 

So on top of his dad's mean hearted email towards me, I am now upset about DH's great aunt. She was suffering a lot, and it's good that she's passed on now, but it's still sad. 

On top of this, her funeral won't just be a moment of grief, i'll also have to come face to face with his dad. Who i really don't feel comfortable being around anymore.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

chocojen said:


> snowball, what job do you do? hope the next few days are ok
> 
> x

im a midwife :blush:


----------



## chocojen

Pinksnowball said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> snowball, what job do you do? hope the next few days are ok
> 
> x
> 
> im a midwife :blush:Click to expand...

LOL:haha:

You kept that quiet!!!! I thought you must be in the profession from the shifts you work. So now we all know who to turn to with all our questions!!

xxxx


----------



## camishantel

ok snowball then I have a question... about 2 days ago Caleb was really active and I could feel him from the outside... haven't since and have barely felt him move the last 2 days... no pain or spotting or anything.. is it normal... I mean I still feel him just not as often... kinda worries me...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

chocojen said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> snowball, what job do you do? hope the next few days are ok
> 
> x
> 
> im a midwife :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL:haha:
> 
> You kept that quiet!!!! I thought you must be in the profession from the shifts you work. So now we all know who to turn to with all our questions!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

i know lol midwives arnt very popular on here lol so i like to keep a low profile x



camishantel said:


> ok snowball then I have a question... about 2 days ago Caleb was really active and I could feel him from the outside... haven't since and have barely felt him move the last 2 days... no pain or spotting or anything.. is it normal... I mean I still feel him just not as often... kinda worries me...

my baby is the same , i think its to do with the position there in , as long as you still heeling him move its not normally anything to worry about

i didnt feel baby much at all yesterday and was getting quite worried but hes been quite active today x


----------



## stephwiggy

So ladies quick question, had a letter from my nurologist she wants my c sect to be at 36 weeks. Am I right in thinking bubs will be pretty much cooked, so won't need special care or anything.


----------



## laura3103

cami 

my little boy is very quiet most days then he as a very active day which must wear him out lol.

he is way more quieter than gertie was i think its a boy thing.x


----------



## camishantel

thank you.... yeah I think part of it might be positioning... who knows..


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

stephwiggy said:


> So ladies quick question, had a letter from my nurologist she wants my c sect to be at 36 weeks. Am I right in thinking bubs will be pretty much cooked, so won't need special care or anything.

alex was born at35 weeks and didnt need any special care or anything he just got a bit jaundice


----------



## stephwiggy

Pinksnowball said:


> stephwiggy said:
> 
> 
> So ladies quick question, had a letter from my nurologist she wants my c sect to be at 36 weeks. Am I right in thinking bubs will be pretty much cooked, so won't need special care or anything.
> 
> alex was born at35 weeks and didnt need any special care or anything he just got a bit jaundiceClick to expand...

Thank you xx.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

My lo isn't very active today, kind of worries me...but I'm eating something sweet and drinking some cola so maybe she will wake up...lol I see the doctor in the morning, but i just want her to give me a few good kicks so i know everything is OK :)


----------



## AmethystDream

Thankyou for such a lovely welcome, Ladies :flower:

I have 3 Daughters already, little stinkers :haha: and baby Pickle was a little more cooperative today and all is well with our beautiful baby boy. I'm almost hugging myself typing that, so overwhelmed.

Hope all of you lovely April Mummys and bumps are doing well :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh Amethyst - CONGRATULATIONS on your baby BOY!!!!! Fantastic news : )


----------



## bernina

Congrats on team :blue: !!!

Casey, so sorry about DH's great Aunt, hope his Dad acts with respect at the funeral and you're able to keep your distance and just ignore him and focus on DH and other grieving family.

Tasha, sorry you're not feeling well, hope you're on the mend. I felt terrible Friday but woke up Saturday feeling fine, no idea what it was. Body aches, nausea, headache, faint, just generally uncomfortable. 

Good luck to those with appts tomorrow.


----------



## DanaBump

cami-that's completely normal. for one they're sleeping 12-24 hours a day now and he may just be in a position where all his movements are hitting that placenta. be careful what you wish for tho. abby was quiet for 2 days and now she's sitting on a nerve and won't move, ouchie! love it but making the task of walking not so easy.


----------



## bernina

Oh and I've had the same thing, some days tons of movement, I could put my hand on my stomach and was pretty much guaranteed to feel a kick, other days (like the past few) I'm lucky to get a few weak ones while concentrating and sitting or laying down. Doesn't mean I don't worry of course on the quiet days, but I'm trying to remind myself that it's normal.


----------



## Mommy2Gabe

Hello!! My husband and I are due April 12th. This is the first boy to our family to continue my husbands last name, and our first born.


----------



## bernina

:hi: Congratulations and welcome Mommy2Gabe!!! :blue: !!


----------



## camishantel

My viable bump
 



Attached Files:







New Image2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12









New Image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## laura3103

omg i dont think i'm going to be able to sleep tonight i have my scan in 10 hours cant wait to see my little boy again


----------



## laura3103

happy v days cami and your bump is coming along nicely.x


----------



## camishantel

hehe my pants had cut into me so I look like I have a bad B shape but really don't have a B shape hardly ever anymore


----------



## laura3103

i cant wear normal trousers anymore cause i feel like i'm being cut in half so at the minute i'm living in my leggings and my linen trousers which are 2 sizes 2 big so i look like a clown but they are comfy so i dont care.


----------



## luvmyangel

I have been having major growing and stretching pains for the last 3 days, can't wait until this weekend to take a bump pic to compare with last weeks pic I can already feel a difference!


----------



## bernina

Great bump pics Cami and congratulations on V day!!!!!

I live in my maternity jeans, so comfy. 

I've been feeling all crampy today, lots of pain when I sit up or move around too much. Think baby must be growing, read that this week alone baby would gain 6 oz!


----------



## chocojen

welcome mummy to gabe

amysthest congratulations and welcome to team blue

stephwiggy my godchildren are twins (so normally a bit smaller than singleton pregnancies) and they were born by c section at 35 + 4 they needed no special care although they had to stay in for a few extra days on the ward just to get feeding established and some weight gain, they are a picture of perfect health now.

AFM, feeling much better today although still a little chesty, think I will go to aqua natal this morning and see if that gets things moving off my chest. 

Anyone else starting to panic about Christmas? It has crept up on me so quickly I barely saw it coming!!! Still got a few things to buy but mostly worried about xmas dinner and where to sit all 12 people in our tiny house!!

x


----------



## gertrude

hello ladies :)

I've definitely expanded again last weekend - have a mound for a tum when laid down now!

I've been in maternity trousers since about week 14 and I'm so pleased I did, and maternity tops too! Might never give them up tbh, esp the trousers when going for a meal out :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

How did the scan go Laura?

Congrars on the baby boy Amethyst!!

Welcome mommy2gabe. ill update the list later on.

Still feeling rubbish today, i was meant to be taking Jaimee on a trip on the severn valley railway to see santa with his pre school but i just couldnt face it. I phoned to say i wasnt going and they have taken him anyway. Im so glad he didnt miss out. Ive got a midwifes appt in the morning and shes coming to the house which is tons easier! 

Pink im soo jealous ive always wanted to be a midwife, hope i can someday

xxx


----------



## chocojen

Ladies I have just got back from aqua natal, it is the first time I have been and I have to say it is fab!!! I loved it felt so good to be doing a safe class getting some exercise and meeting some other mummy to be's from this area. I hated getting out though I felt so heavy!!! I have to say I wish I had gone sooner! It has stopped now for christmas but I will definitely be going whenever I can (shifts permitting) in the new year xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!! I'm still here. I should have internet in my house within the next two days so I'll be around more often. My student loan came in and I went baby crazy! Anberlin's wardrobe is now pink and purple, and she has the cutest crib set and I bought a Graco Mosaic car seat and stroller combo too. It was regular $300 and I got it for $179! When I see a deal and I have money, I'm snatching it up, lol!

Can't wait to be back here more often!


----------



## SazzleR

We have to same due date, Mummy2Gabe! 

I've been in maternity leggings, work trousers & jeggings for weeks now! They're so comfy I don't think I'll ever go back to normal clothes. lol 

I break up for the Christmas hold tomorrow! Woop! 2 weeks & a day off! Then I've only got 9 working weeks left til mat leave. Single figures, can't believe it! And even better, my temporary replacement is starting in Jan so I'll be able to hand over my classes to him & start to take it a bit easier 

xxx


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'll post a V-day bump pic tonight when Iget done iwth work but right now I'm running late because I decided that I wanted Apple Crisp for breakfast. OOpsy! 
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well I went to the doctor's this morning and they said everything was perfect...I measuring right on target and lo hb was nice and strong...I did however gain 4lbs since my last visit :blush:which puts me at 9lbs total! lol

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy V Day MissFox! Can't wait to see that bump pic


----------



## caro103

happy v day miss fox!

Amethyst welcome to team :blue: :D:D

Sooo think the stretchies may soon appear, my stomachs getting tighter and tighter and belly button shallower! :wacko: feeling quite uncomfortable actually, but thats not helped by having a massive 3 course xmas dinner at lunch today :blush::haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think i have some sort of stomach bug :cry:

never mind 6 days off work :happydance:


----------



## chocojen

Anyone else really excited about the strictly final on saturday?!!!!

Feel I have had a really productive day today after feeling like crap all week. Back to work tomorrow but then have the weekend off. 

Hope you feel better soon tash
xx


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.x

my scan went really well he is such a little wriggler and wouldnt keep still for a minute but she got what she need to get but she scared me a little as she kept going back to his heart but she later explained it was cause he kept moving soo much.

oh and she even commented on his boy bits lol looks like i have a little porn star in the making :haha:

here is the scan pic its not the best due to him doing somersaults and booting me through the whole thing.x


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies - have any of you gone off food? I eat a breakfast (toast or fruit) and then lunch (a baguette normally) then that's it, I don't want anything else and certainly not an evening meal :(

tonights tea was fruit (apple, pear and banana) as I just couldn't face anything else

this sucks :(

and not just sucks, eating fruit has just given me reflux :( f***s sake :(


----------



## Tasha360

Ive totally gone off food too gertrude i just have no appetite anymore, not even for chocolate and thats saying something lol. 

Great bump pic Cami, i must get round to posting mine.

Happy vday Missfox!!

xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I got like that early on. . .food was just so unappealing, especially meat, I lived off homemade soup for a week I'm sure! Back to normalish now tho, but I'm still off certain food completely


----------



## Tasha360

Abz are you staying team yellow? if so ill add you a yellow stork xx


----------



## Tasha360

x-Rainbow-x said:


> i think i have some sort of stomach bug :cry:
> 
> never mind 6 days off work :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon, my sickness has gone now and ive managed to keep some fluids and toast down so much better xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

yep team yellow untill the end :) been having fun tryin to decipher the scan pics tho, we think boy but waiting and seeing - I bought plenty of unisex stuff last time so I don't mind the wait!


----------



## Tasha360

Ok hun ill add you a yellow stork. If we were having just one baby we were going to keep it a surprise because its our last, but think we need a little more organisation with the two! xx


----------



## Tasha360

OMG i cant believe im 25 weeks tomorrow that means less than 13 weeks left for me as i will be induced early if they havent already arrived by 38 weeks. Im so unorganised! xx


----------



## laura3103

its flying now since i hit 20 weeks its going so quick i cant believe in 18 weeks i will have another baby and no where to put him lol.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

For some reason I tend to thrive on being haphazard! If i stop and think things through too much, they never work for me, although this time baby will be in a proper cot and not a travel one like my DD was in!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am in love with food all of a sudden I am famished all the time but yet still being very picky about what I want. LOL SOme things just are still yuck!! I am so unmotivated not want to get my hiney off the couch and I have plenty left to do as well. 

Tasha can't wait to see the twin bump!!


----------



## camishantel

uhh Caleb is so unactive it's starting to really worry me now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Try to stay calm Cami have you done a kick count. Ladies I can't remember how many we are suppose to have in a hour....it is 5? I don't always feel Gunner during the day but at night very active. Cami are you sure he is not partying at night?


----------



## camishantel

if he is it is while I am sleeping nad I am not feeling it... and I thought we don't do kick counts till 28 weeks..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOu can do them anytime I don't think there is a set time...if your worried call your dr hun. I am sure he is fine. Your placenta is probably still cushioning his blows.


----------



## Tasha360

Bump pics-





18 weeks 5 days to compare



24+6, excuse the horrible stretchies the camera flash makes them look even worse, no new ones as yet but i dont usually get them untill the last few weeks



Sorry but i couldnt resist showing off my lil man in his nativity play yesterday

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here ya go Cami

Why keep track of kick counts? 
Kick counting can document changes in the fetal movement pattern and can help moms-to-be alert their healthcare provider of potential problems. A timely evaluation can allow intervention and prevention of potential problems, including stillbirth. 

The American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) recommends kick counting as one of the methods to monitor pregnancy health, particularly for mothers who are past their due date or have diabetes or hypertension. 

An expectant mother can distinctly perceive her baby's specific movement pattern by 24 weeks. Some babies tend to be more active at night, others in the morning or afternoon. Kick counting can be started at 28 weeks in normal pregnancies and as early as 24 weeks for complicated pregnancies. All expectant mothers should discuss kick counting with their healthcare provider. 

How is Kick Counting Done?
There are different methods of kick counting and ACOG recommends that expectant mothers note the time it takes for their baby to complete ten movements, at approximately the same time each day when the baby is usually most active. Movements include kicks, jabs, rolls, twists, and turns.

Each baby and every pregnancy is different. Understanding that babies have sleep cycles can alleviate mothers' anxiety toward kick counting. In general , healthy babies should complete ten movements within two hours and most babies achieve this in less than 15 minutes. The healthcare provider should be alerted immediately of changes in the baby's normal pattern or if the baby takes more than two hours to complete ten movements.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tahsa looking great for 2 in there!! And your little man is so adorable!;)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great pics Tasha!! :)


----------



## laura3103

cami have you had a really cold drink and some chocolate that normally gets them moving.x


----------



## laura3103

tasha your bump is lovely.x
and your little man is adourable.x


----------



## camishantel

yeah... I don't know I still think my placenta is muffling so much and I am busy at work that maybe I am missing some movements during the day... I did feel him a couple times last nigt I think ... don't know I am just a worrier I think...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

When you get home lay down and focus on him. Get use to his movements. I am sure there is more going on in there than you realize. XXX


----------



## camishantel

me too... I have just been so sleepy lately by time I get home I don't really have time to focus before I go to sleep ..... I think I am feeling rolling... errr I wish I could tell for sure but being freaking heavy and having the anterior placenta is not helping me...


----------



## bernina

Great bump pic Tasha, can't believe you have 2 in there!!! Your son looks adorable in his costume!

Congrats on the scans ladies, so glad all continues to be well.

Cami, sit on the couch with your legs out in front of you (I put mine on coffee table) and drink either a cold drink (can even be water) or have something sugary (or combine the two and go for ice cream!). Wait about 15 minutes and you should feel some thuds if he's awake. You could also try laying down on your back (just don't stay in that position too long).

Kick counts are important but my friend is on her third pregnancy and didn't feel kicks until 25 weeks, so you just have to keep in mind that little one is still small enough to send off kicks undetected, even without the placenta in the way.


----------



## camishantel

it's just so hard because I feel stuff that more than likely is him kicking but after feeling the really strong ones the other day and not since I think it makes it harder because then I am wondering is that really him or not... I am back to like how I felt when I was 18weeks and going I think I might be feeling something


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Give it a try Cami. And if you still dont feel what you feel you should call you dr.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hun not every kick and movement is going to be a strong one. Even the slightest thud is more than likely Caleb.


----------



## camishantel

yes girl but you know me forever the I still can't believe this actually happened and stayed with me person that I am ... .


----------



## bernina

Totally agree with ReedsGirl, those little thunks and taps may not be as hard as some of the others, but that is definitely your little man. And at this stage any movement at all is a positive sign. Baby was super active this weekend and earlier in the week but it's been only gentle taps the past few days, I think they also move into different positions for a day or so at a time and that can change what we feel as well.

DH could feel baby on the outside over the weekend and I could even see my skin move, but the last few days there hasn't been anything for him to feel.


----------



## camishantel

yeah only a couple more weeks and we will be feeling everything and wishing it would settle down for a minute... ahhhh... I read somewhere on someones journal some lady said it should be required that they give all pregnant women ultra sound machines... definitely would put my mind to ease


----------



## DanaBump

you could always just get a doppler and listen to him move. dr says we actually only feel about 5% of the movement anyway.


----------



## camishantel

Dana I have one it does not work well on me


----------



## bernina

Cami, have you tried using the doppler to wake up little one and get him moving? Most seem to hate the doppler and immediately try to move from it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I wish I had a better answer for you Cami. Just try to think positive...dont make me come up there and spank you. LOL


----------



## camishantel

haha.. he don't care about the doppler... like I said I think I am too big oh well... like I said I feel the odd little what I am hoping is movements here and there so I am sure everything is ok... he just wants to make mommy worry before he even gets here...he probably turned and the way he is laying is harder to feel than the way he was laying the other night... so it is what it is... if I was cramping in pain or bleeding I would be more worried but like I siad I am feeling pressure at times so I think it might be him rolling??


----------



## bernina

I get those rolling feelings too cami, I wasn't sure if it was baby moving or braxton hicks, I think I've felt both and they feel really similar. Most of the time though I think it's baby rolling around, not kicking but just moving.


----------



## camishantel

probably... but venting our concerns is one of the reasons we are all here right... ahh


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> I get those rolling feelings too cami, I wasn't sure if it was baby moving or braxton hicks, I think I've felt both and they feel really similar. Most of the time though I think it's baby rolling around, not kicking but just moving.

I get that too. I think it feels like a knot in my stomach, except it's in the wrong place. A knot that squirms. lol 

this morning LO kicked me about an inch below my belly button, and it was so hard (not painful) that my belly actually poked out from it. That's the first time that's happened, so it was pretty awesome. :) 

DH still can't feel her move. :dohh: You would think belly pushing up from a kick can be felt.... oh well. lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> you could always just get a doppler and listen to him move. dr says we actually only feel about 5% of the movement anyway.

Very interesting. I didn't know that. I was wondering why when I started feeling movement, I could hear it but not feel it sometimes on the doppler.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> probably... but venting our concerns is one of the reasons we are all here right... ahh

Exactly me dear!! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaBump

omg! i just coughed and pee'd, cleaned myself up and then did it again :cry: LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was surprised cause I actually had movement above the belly button today. I think Gunner was stretching and getting comfy. lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> omg! i just coughed and pee'd, cleaned myself up and then did it again :cry: LOL

:rofl: I do that too!!! It's been happening for me since about 16 or 20 weeks. :nope: But I had issues with doing that when I had a full bladder when I wasn't pregnant. Now it happened whenever.... :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 22 weeks Casey!


----------



## camishantel

haha me too but since pregnant happens way more frequently and I wear a liner or pad everyday now so I can wear my pants more than one day... ahhh ... so frustrating I was looking forward to not having to wear pads for 9 months


----------



## luvmyangel

I wear a liner whenever I leave my house just incase I cannot reach a bathroom in time also!
My mom wrote me on facebook asking me tonight if she can stay with me for a couple of days after the baby is born. I have not laughed so hard in awhile then dh read the message and started laughing too, his response was shes welcome to stay at the motel up the road. I haven't had the best relationship with her so its kind of hard but I love that she is so excited and she even bought Avery some christmas presents. I guess its better to have people excited for you then the other way around.
Is anyone else going to have family around for a few days in the beginning?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

luvmyangel said:


> I wear a liner whenever I leave my house just incase I cannot reach a bathroom in time also!
> My mom wrote me on facebook asking me tonight if she can stay with me for a couple of days after the baby is born. I have not laughed so hard in awhile then dh read the message and started laughing too, his response was shes welcome to stay at the motel up the road. I haven't had the best relationship with her so its kind of hard but I love that she is so excited and she even bought Avery some christmas presents. I guess its better to have people excited for you then the other way around.
> Is anyone else going to have family around for a few days in the beginning?

I did with my first but now my relationship with my mom is not the best and my oldest is 15 and she is super excited about helping. I would say as long as its someone your completely comfortable with its a great help!:thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

have a good day probably wont be about til tomorrow as just heading off to work, 22 weeks tomorrow I cant believe it

Sorry I missed your vday Sam, congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> omg! i just coughed and pee'd, cleaned myself up and then did it again :cry: LOL
> 
> :rofl: I do that too!!! It's been happening for me since about 16 or 20 weeks. :nope: But I had issues with doing that when I had a full bladder when I wasn't pregnant. Now it happened whenever.... :dohh:Click to expand...

I did this the other morning lol , I never did it at all with Alex but got
Out of bed and sneezed and pee 'd :rofl: 

Hope it don't happen to often lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Im so glad it's not happening to me yet.... I think I'm getting s cold and I'm sneezing a LOT.


----------



## camishantel

I will be staying with my grandma for a few days after the birth,


----------



## CaseyBaby718

luvmyangel said:


> I wear a liner whenever I leave my house just incase I cannot reach a bathroom in time also!
> My mom wrote me on facebook asking me tonight if she can stay with me for a couple of days after the baby is born. I have not laughed so hard in awhile then dh read the message and started laughing too, his response was shes welcome to stay at the motel up the road. I haven't had the best relationship with her so its kind of hard but I love that she is so excited and she even bought Avery some christmas presents. I guess its better to have people excited for you then the other way around.
> Is anyone else going to have family around for a few days in the beginning?

my grandma has already stated that she wants to stay for as long as she'll have me. She can't do much, but I thinks he really just wants to spend time with the baby. which is all that matters. 

My mom says that she wants to stay for a little while, but probably not more than 2 weeks or so. 

DH's parents are flaky. I think his mom is going to want to come, but his dad probably not. Not since his email he wrote-- and DH thinks that he's closing himself off because he's going through a mid-life crisis/mental breakdown at the moment. so it's probably better he stay away from a newborn.


----------



## Tasha360

My mom only lives down the road and i speak to her everyday and see her most anyway and my dad will visit too. I live on the same estate as my nan, 2 of my aunts and my cousin so im hoping to have a bit of help from them too xx


----------



## MissFox

I'm not sure if my mom is going to stay with me or not. DH and my mom do not get along. Sorry no pic yesterday. Spend some time with my BFF who should NOT be giving relationship advise but continued to bring up my relationship yesterday. Sure, DH and I are going through a rough patch- don't most people when money is so tight that we can barrely put gas in the truck? And the car is in the shop and we don't have the money to get that back yet *which is fine because it's not going ot be worked on til January*
But basically she's been giving me the speech that doesn't say LEAVE HIM but in so many words says that. Not going to happen. Sure- he's bipolar and we're trying a new med and hpefully that will help with some of his random spendig issues but I just feel like she's trying to make it worse for me. I was upset with her yesterday and apparently took it out on DH on the phone so when I got home he was mad and I didn't know why but he thought I was mad at him! Needless to say we both talked/cried and we're going ot do couples counceling.


----------



## lyndsey37

yay for me, 6 months today woo hoo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissFox

OK ladies- here is my VDAY bump. And my 13 week for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lyndsey37

awsome pics Miss Fox cute bump, here goes mine at 24 weeks today
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This was yesterday, 21 weeks, 1 day
 



Attached Files:







DSC02759.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lyndsey37

great pic Brandi awsome bump


----------



## MissFox

You're all looking faboosh!!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm not sure if my mom is going to stay with me or not. DH and my mom do not get along. Sorry no pic yesterday. Spend some time with my BFF who should NOT be giving relationship advise but continued to bring up my relationship yesterday. Sure, DH and I are going through a rough patch- don't most people when money is so tight that we can barrely put gas in the truck? And the car is in the shop and we don't have the money to get that back yet *which is fine because it's not going ot be worked on til January*
> But basically she's been giving me the speech that doesn't say LEAVE HIM but in so many words says that. Not going to happen. Sure- he's bipolar and we're trying a new med and hpefully that will help with some of his random spendig issues but I just feel like she's trying to make it worse for me. I was upset with her yesterday and apparently took it out on DH on the phone so when I got home he was mad and I didn't know why but he thought I was mad at him! Needless to say we both talked/cried and we're going ot do couples counceling.

that really sucks! sometimes part of being a friend is learning when to keep your mouth shut. lots of dh's family sd we shouldn't get married because we fought a lot. well yeah! we were fighting to get placement of his son and planning a rather large, traditional wedding and they certainly weren't making it easy. BUT after a year (been together 5) we're learning to communicate better each day but mostly learning it's all going to take time. my parent's have been married 40 years and they still go thru rough patches all the time and anyone who thinks marriage is all sun shine and roses, clearly hasn't been married or been around a successful one. 
dh and i do still fight, mostly about his son. my feelings towards the things he does and the way he acts and the communication barrier most days is more than either of us can handle. sam, take comfort in that we too are starting counseling. nothing to be ashamed of! in fact, i think it's more shameful to not even try. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

We've only been together for a little over a year but we have been friends and flirting for almost 2. I just knew from the moment I saw him that I wanted him and to be with him and have a life and family with him. I was about to say I wanted coucnelling and he said it first. We've been very open with eachother and have said from the beginning that if there is a problem we talk. It's worked so far. Thanks so much though. It helps to have another place to vent. I know that the majority of our problems right now are over money and that's what it is. I'm not going to leave him because it would be easier for me financially- that's wrong and wrong for our daughter. She should shut her pie hole.


----------



## DanaBump

exactly. every relationship has issues over money and to leave someone over that is ridiculous cuz again, no matter where you go you're going to have money issues. and it's not like it's a permanent issue either.


----------



## MissFox

exactly! Hey Dana- 4 months and 1 day until miss Abby arrives! (noticed your ticker and if I didn't say anything now I would forget to tomorrow)


----------



## DanaBump

LESS THAN THAT!!!

i'm going in to be softened on april 14 and patosin starts the 15th. 

she's coming so quick!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> LESS THAN THAT!!!
> 
> i'm going in to be softened on april 14 and patosin starts the 15th.
> 
> she's coming so quick!!!

YAY!! My lil princess will be here around the first week of April since i have to have another c-section!


----------



## MissFox

Crazy! I can't believe how fast everything is going. I'm still thinking April 1st for me.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I reeeally want mine to be on his due date. Mothers day would be a lovely day to have our first LO...


----------



## camishantel

you mean pitocin right?? hehe I wonder if I will even make it to April with Caleb...


----------



## DanaBump

yeah. i failed spelling and i failed the want to give a crap today, lol


----------



## MissFox

lol I've been doing that all day! I'm typing and typing and not caring about typos...


----------



## laura3103

i had my LO the day before mothers day it was lovely cause my friends brought me a present from gertie for my first mothers day and a lovely card so i didnt have to wait a whole year.


----------



## laura3103

i think grayson has wore himself out from all the somersaults and kicking yesterday hes been quiet but i have also been alseep most the day due to migrane :( thank god my dad works nights as hes had gertie most of the day for me


----------



## bernina

Hope you feel better soon laura!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> LESS THAN THAT!!!
> 
> i'm going in to be softened on april 14 and patosin starts the 15th.
> 
> she's coming so quick!!!

Pitocin i heard is painful. I am going to opt out of it if I can help it. I think i'll go for the cervical cream. 

I'm thinking I won't make it to my due date either. I'm thinking 3 weeks earlier... but i'm not sure. I definitely think she won't make it to becoming a Taurus. she'll be a Aries. :)


----------



## DanaBump

it depends on who you ask. lots of ppl i talk to say it doesn't and only took a couple hours to birth. getting softened for 12 hours before they start the drip should help a lot. what part of birth won't hurt? i'm not worrying about it because frankly it depends on the person and i'm comfortable in the fact that my dr's will make me and baby as comfy as possible.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana why are they planning a realy induction?? Did I miss something? And piticion does suck...brings stonger and harder contractions...I know first hand wimped out and got a epi and was able to give birth natural with my other 2.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

haha typo early...


----------



## CaseyBaby718

What's softening? 

I'm trying for a natural birth... or as natural as possible given health. :) But I totally agree that every part of labor will not be pleasant.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They insert a tablet to soften the cervix or at least that is how they did it with me. Sometime I think its just like a sweep.


----------



## JakesMummy

I had Cervadil with Jake and my contractions started an hour later - 2 more hours on and he was born! So my body was ready but not wanting to serve an eviction letter to him : ) I haven't another labour to predict it to, but I'd say my M/C contractions were worse, so no clue!
I am getting prepared to be snowed in AGAIN. Snow has just started to fall here in Surrey. I am staying at my Sisters right now so she will be trying to go to work and I'll be attempting to keep a 8 yr old, 5 yr old and 2 yr old occupied for a few hours, when all they want to do is fight!!! Ahh! Oh god the screaming has already started..Bye!


----------



## AmethystDream

Blurgh, my hormones are running wild. Spent most of the morning with my face leaking over something that I shouldn't really be crying over at all!

When we were buying our house we were lucky enough to find a big old place that, although needing some work, was our dream home. I love my house, I'm such a homebird it's not funny and I am very protective about it.

We have finally bitten the bullet and admitted to ourselves that the original period sash windows at the front are completely beyond restoration, despite our best efforts, and the chaps have been here since 8.30 this morning replacing them.

Well I've been an emotional mess the whole time... cried my flipping eyes out and winced at every knock, hammer and sawing sound. I KNOW what we are doing is for the best, I KNOW it can't be any other way but :cry::cry::cry: They were 137 years old!!


----------



## gertrude

well my digestion has decided to be weird! normally I have a tendency to constipation as a result of my IBS and stress - and last week it was all a bit rubbish - trying hard to make sure I eat lots of fruit etc to keep things moving

well the last 3 days I've been poo'ing like a horse :haha: (sorry if tmi!) the amount of it! it's made my piles flare up though but holy moly! 

pickle was moving loads yesterday so am expecting a quiet day today, which is good as it looks like I can't make my friends wedding tonight because of the snow :( and I can't really do my jobs either as I'm under instruction not to leave the house - my OH went to the shop at the end of our road and he fell over and I really DON'T want to risk that!

hope you're all well xx


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dana why are they planning a realy induction?? Did I miss something? And piticion does suck...brings stonger and harder contractions...I know first hand wimped out and got a epi and was able to give birth natural with my other 2.

the women's care center that i go to offered for me to be induced a week before my due date if i'd like. we decided to do that because my step son is going to be by his mother for the following week so we won't have to worry about baby sitter or getting him to school and considering how difficult his family makes everything, that could be quite the task. plus this way we get a week alone with her before bringing him into it all. it works out to being only 3 days early since i'm due on monday and pitocin is starting friday. for the softening, it's not a tablet. it's some sort of device they stick in the cervix to have a constant flow of whatever the med they use for softening. that'll be for 12 hours and once i'm good and soft, they'll start the drip.

honestly, i don't care how much more it hurts. like i said, i'm sure my dr's will keep me comfy and abby safe. i don't find it as being weak with getting an epi, so that too will be started as soon as needed. 
with a child like zack, it's best to have everything planned and his schedule not disrupted, so if it's safe to do we're going to do it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I see. Sorry but I am so against inducing early unless its for a medical reason. Mainly cause dates can be off and other things. I so didn't want to be induced with my son but I had no choice as he was sitting on a vein and causing me to lose all the feeling in my leg and he was already very big so the dr was worried I wouldnt be able to deliver if we waited. He was 8lbs 11oz at 36weeks. BUt this is just my opionion. And with this one they are already talking induction but only cause of the virus I have I so hoping he can be kept inside for as long as he needs to be.


----------



## DanaBump

i realize lots of ppl are against it, believe me they've made that point very clear. i get lots of odd looks but we really don't care. the dr's are ok with it, she's already measuring a week ahead and we're ok with it. 

maybe i should just learn to keep our birth plan quiet as i really hate having to defend our choice.


----------



## MissFox

I think that with Zack it's a good idea. Like you said- it's best not to interrupt his schedule and I'm sure a week is fine. My friend was in labor for 19 days- stress induced. So contractions for 19 days (her sister's baby was a stillborn at 38 weeks) and she was induced almost a week before her due date because the baby just wasn't coming- and her family has a history of having the baby 2 weeks early so when that day came and went she went in and said HI! IM HERE! WERE DOING THIS NOW!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I think that with Zack it's a good idea. Like you said- it's best not to interrupt his schedule and I'm sure a week is fine. My friend was in labor for 19 days- stress induced. So contractions for 19 days (her sister's baby was a stillborn at 38 weeks) and she was induced almost a week before her due date because the baby just wasn't coming- and her family has a history of having the baby 2 weeks early so when that day came and went she went in and said HI! IM HERE! WERE DOING THIS NOW!

thank you, it's nice to have at least a little support and it's not even a week, it's only 3 days. ah well, we all choose what's best for us and our family's and this is it. 
on a side note, 19 days?! no fricken way, LOL


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> I think that with Zack it's a good idea. Like you said- it's best not to interrupt his schedule and I'm sure a week is fine. My friend was in labor for 19 days- stress induced. So contractions for 19 days (her sister's baby was a stillborn at 38 weeks) and she was induced almost a week before her due date because the baby just wasn't coming- and her family has a history of having the baby 2 weeks early so when that day came and went she went in and said HI! IM HERE! WERE DOING THIS NOW!
> 
> thank you, it's nice to have at least a little support and it's not even a week, it's only 3 days. ah well, we all choose what's best for us and our family's and this is it.
> on a side note, 19 days?! no fricken way, LOLClick to expand...

I totally agree. Everyone's birth is different and for a lot of different reasons. There is no reason why you should have to defend your method of delivery. It's your body, your baby and your family. No one else knows the circumstances surrounding your decisions and thus, shouldn't bother trying to tell you different alternatives. It's just a matter if what YOU want. Simple. 

As it is, people go into the delivery room with expectations and come out with a completely different birth story. My friend wanted an all natural birth. Ended up with pitocin and an epi and didn't think anything of it. Once baby is there, it doesn't matter how the process was. All that matters is that healthy happy baby is in your arms! :D

Us first timers don't have a clue of what's going to happen in that room, we can just be prepared and hope it all turns out like we wanted. :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AmethystDream said:


> Blurgh, my hormones are running wild. Spent most of the morning with my face leaking over something that I shouldn't really be crying over at all!
> 
> When we were buying our house we were lucky enough to find a big old place that, although needing some work, was our dream home. I love my house, I'm such a homebird it's not funny and I am very protective about it.
> 
> We have finally bitten the bullet and admitted to ourselves that the original period sash windows at the front are completely beyond restoration, despite our best efforts, and the chaps have been here since 8.30 this morning replacing them.
> 
> Well I've been an emotional mess the whole time... cried my flipping eyes out and winced at every knock, hammer and sawing sound. I KNOW what we are doing is for the best, I KNOW it can't be any other way but :cry::cry::cry: They were 137 years old!!

I am quite the homebody myself. I would completely ball if DH and I had a house that was as old and we had to change it from it's historical state. :( Did you guys buy it for it's old charm? 

DH and I are historical fanatics and when we EVER buy a house for ourselves, I think we are going to look in the market of an old one. :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I agree, it is YOUR birth plan, YOUR baby - You don't need to defend at all..Just ignore the comments and rise above them. Even on my 3rd pregnancy, people cannot help but butt in and I just smile and carry on regardless! 
Once baby is here, however she arrives and whenever, she will be yours to love forever! All this pettiness wil lhave been forgotton.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana did I anywhere say you was wrong or needed to depfend your birth plan?? NO! I said it was my opionion and how I felt. if its right for you then so be it. I feel differently. bottom line. and I never feel a need to defend my decisions unless I am also trying to justify them in my mind as well. again just my opionion...and just because ur being induced doesnt mean she is going to come when you want...you may labor for days and have to have a csection cause your body and or the baby isnt ready. but its not a debate anyone can feel anywya and thats life.


----------



## camishantel

:hugs: ladies... 
Dana it is you and your Dr.s decision in the end... I personally am doing everything I can not to be induced because I have heard horror stories... however if my Dr. thought it in my best intrest I would probably do it.. I however would not do it just out of convienence but that is me... if your Dr. thinks it is fine then I wish you and your daughter a nice calm labor


----------



## DanaBump

sorry if you felt it came pointed at you, it wasn't ment to be that way, i thought with saying "lots of ppl" i had made it so you wouldn't take it as a personal attach, it was a rant which i should've put more thought into how you would take it.
in general i have lots of ppl tell me what it's going to be like and it's rather irritating. point is no one knows what it's going to be like for me and the best i can do what is best for my family.
zack has a hard time adjusting to any little change in his schedule. this past weekend, rather than spending time with his gma he spent the weekend with his mom. it took us 3 days to get him back to being potty trained and he's 6! can't even imagine him having to stay with someone else, work around their schedule, do school and then deal with the whole hospital thing. then getting home, dealing with us not knowing how to handle her and not having a schedule set for her yet. i'm a first time and dh will be 7 yrs since he delt with a new born so it'll be a mess even without him. why not make his transition easier by us getting down some kind of routine or at least take the week to get used to her routine. while we're doing that, figure out how we're going to fit him into the whole thing? if he were "normal" i dont think we'd go to such lengths but considering who he is and we have the option, why not? 

*end rant*


----------



## AmethystDream

CaseyBaby718 said:


> I am quite the homebody myself. I would completely ball if DH and I had a house that was as old and we had to change it from it's historical state. :( Did you guys buy it for it's old charm?
> 
> DH and I are historical fanatics and when we EVER buy a house for ourselves, I think we are going to look in the market of an old one. :)

We bought it for so many reasons, but part of what made it stand out so much was the period features. We are very lucky in that we still have so many original features there (fireplaces/coving/skirting/chandeliers) but the front of the house made such a huge impact with those windows. Each of the two was 9ft by 9ft, so it isn't like it's a small change. 

Luckily the people we got to do it were very good and they do look very nice. As they took them out they showed us that the frames were even worse than we had thought... the wood was completely rotten through! So we did make the right decision, despite how much it hurts. Will take a while to get used to the front of my house though :dohh:

When I had my first Daughter I bought a new house thinking that it would be really low maintenance and easy to keep. I can honestly say that I would never buy a new house again after that. Beautiful big houses are soooo good. Big sized rooms, high ceilings, solid walls and charm... can't be beat IMNSHO :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dana-- :hugs: that's a really tough situation and no one knows how to best deal with it than you and your DH. And even then, who knows what will happen, but you have to try! And that's all that matters. Making a safe home and environment for baby and older brother are most important. It's a tough situation even without having a child with special needs. I'm sure parents of 2 or 3 children deal with how they are going to adjust the newborn into the family routine. I'm sure it's soooo much more difficult when you cannot really explain the situation properly to your son (step son?) and have to manage without him understanding. 

I just hope that everything goes as well as possible for all three of you. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

Evening girls, hows everyone tonight? Im well and truly peed off. My OH is just doing my head in today. He got sent home from work because of the snow then came in and went straight back out to visit his mum, who lives just down the road. Then he took Jaimee out to make a snowman and bought him back in after 15 mins because apparently the snow wasnt good enough??? but its good enough for him to go out at 4.30 sledging like a teenager and still not be back. Ive just rang him and he said he has only just got there and isnt coming back yet and its now 8.45. I would mind but Jaimee has cried himself to sleep because he wanted to give daddy a goodnight kiss and Demi has a sickness bug so is very miserable and i havent had chance to eat all day.
Arrrrrrrrrrrghhhh sorry i just had to get it all out. Im sat here feeling very sorry for myself :-( 
xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

sounds like a rough night Tasha...hope it get better. Men can be so inconsiderate. XX


----------



## chocojen

Ladies 
I am soooooooooooooooo happy......tonight I felt my little man kick from the outside!!!!! He stops everytime OH puts his hand there though!!!

22 weeks now!


----------



## chocojen

a papya!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

chocojen, 

it stays a papaya for ages now! :(


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

oh wow, after 3 weeks its changed!! aubergine! get in!


----------



## DanaBump

you're an eggplant!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

not in the uk im not :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies... Ive had such a rough day.

My cousins had been staying with me for a week. I was soooo looking forward to enjoying alone time with my OH after we dropped them off at the airport. This whole week has been nothing but stressful.

But as soon as we got home, we got the message that the plane was cancelled.
It's now 11:40pm and DF is out driving having had to pick my cousins up from stansted. They're staying with us til they can get home.
We have to drive them to Dover tomorrow just in case there's space on a ferry. If not, the next flight isn't until December 28th. 
Merry fkn Christmas :cry:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

oh cottleston thats bloody awful, after you had such a tough time looking after them - hopefully the ferry will work out and you can have some peace over xmas!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

2ndtimeAbz said:


> oh wow, after 3 weeks its changed!! aubergine! get in!

What is an Aubergine?


----------



## laura3103

casey its what we call and eggplant in the uk.x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

laura3103 said:


> casey its what we call and eggplant in the uk.x

:dohh: lol should have guessed!!


----------



## MissFox

Hehe I was wondering too! I was like "What do you mean you're not an eggplant in the UK?! Does it show you a different food?!"


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey for the aubergine :happydance:

im stressed this morning - those on my fb will know why

now just going to have a day wrapping presents and having lots of cuddles from my little man

last night i kept waking up on my back feeling super sick when i went on my side i was ok again but did it a few times during the night .


----------



## caro103

lots of :hugs: needed in here this morning.

Cottleston hope your relatives manage to catch a ferry today! what a horrible situation to be in!

Tasha, men...enough said! hope he's apologised to you this morning though

pinksnowball, that doesn't sound nice :(

Choco...yay! outside movement! its amazing huh?! have to say I'm sooo looking forward to losing the papya though! its been there forever! hehe, only a few more days :D


----------



## UkCath

Hi All.
Difficult to keep up with all these posts, I should come on more often.

I can't beleive some of you know all ready when you are going to be induced / have c sections, in one way it seems that I have been pregnant for ever but in other ways it all seems to be going so fast!

Our house is on the market and we are looking to move, I really like old houses too. There is a really old style semi with lots of original features for sale we really like but it would need a lot of work. I suppose it might be a bit mad to take it on at this stage though.

Reading all this stuff about softening and inductions seems to have made the baby nervous because she starting flipping about!

Can't wait to be an aubergine / eggplant!


----------



## chocojen

we have just been to the in laws and been given the pram top that we will put on our pushchair and also a moses basket, cant believe we have these things in our home....are we going to need them soon??!!!!


----------



## DanaBump

we are thinking about getting Abby's ear's pierced at 6 mo (probably so ppl don't mistake her for a boy and i think it's cute). is anyone else considering?


----------



## loopy82

I definitely won't be, personally I don't like pierced ears on babies at all. Our girl can have her ears pierced when she's old enough to ask and understand what is being done to her. My parents made me wait until I was thirteen which I think was too extreme and may have caused my little piercing spree when I was in my late teens and early 20's!


----------



## DanaBump

i wasn't allowed til i was in the 2nd grade and i still went on a piercing spree in 19-20. we aren't 100% yet, just getting opinions which i'm sure will change once she's here.


----------



## MissFox

I haven't thought about it much. I remember when I wanted min done it was traumatic! The lady couldn't get the gun to work on one ear and the whole experience was horrible. I wore earrings for a short amount of time then took them out. DH and I are gonna have to decide it later on. I do think it looks absolutely adorable though.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Personally i would NEVER EVER get my little ones ears pierced untill they are old enough to decide for themselves and ask me xx :flower:


----------



## gertrude

no no piercing here either - anything to be done to their body that isn't because of a medical need will be their choice when they're older - I might be their parent but I don't own them or their body

I had mine pierced when I went to high school, because I wanted them pierced, this child will have the same - if they want them and can understand how to look after them properly themselves


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> we are thinking about getting Abby's ear's pierced at 6 mo (probably so ppl don't mistake her for a boy and i think it's cute). is anyone else considering?

:D That's cute!! My mom got my ears pierced as a baby... But I always hated them growing up. I didn't really go on a piercing spree. Actually i found out i'm allergic to piercings (besides the originals my mom gave me). I pierced my second holes in my ears, and they started bleeding like almost a month after having them. Which was weird, so I had to take them out. And when I got my belly button pierced in college, almost 3 months after the piercing-- it was fully healed-- it started gushing blood and I had to take that out too. So-- I just realized my body rejects piercings. So I stopped. I barely wear earrings anyway. 

I was thinking of buying either clip ons or these sticky on beads/"gems". Bows for her head work too. :) Cause I don't really think i'll like it if people call her a boy. :nope:

DH and I don't want to pierce her ears as a baby. We want to wait until she finds interest in it herself. Just so that it's her choice.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Bows for her head work too. :)

i LOVE some of the bows u can get for girly babies :cloud9: some are absolutely adorable !!


----------



## DanaBump

oooo casey that's a good idea! those stick on bows are too adorable!!


----------



## UkCath

I think taking them for vaccinations will be hard enough and that is for a good reason.

I don't react very well to peircings myself very either, and god knows I tried, even quite pure jewllery seems to cause flare ups and itching on me, and she might be the same.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> we are thinking about getting Abby's ear's pierced at 6 mo (probably so ppl don't mistake her for a boy and i think it's cute). is anyone else considering?

I might....I had my other daughters pierced when she was little. There were 2 ladies and they did both ears at the same time and my lo handled it very well. But i will decide after this lo gets here..lol :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree with the other ladies. NO no to piercing til they can say they want it. I was very angry with my ex mil as she took my oldest to get hers done with my permission. I got my ears pierced when I was about 10 and love piercing as a adult but really think its my child's choice when she is old enough.


----------



## JakesMummy

My LO won't be getting her ears pierced til she can ask for them, at least. My friends little one has them and she had so much trouble with them..poor baby couldn't sleep to the side as the butterfly dug in etc. And I suppose it is personal preference.

I had to take my belly button piercing out 2 weeks ago : ( It started hurting!


----------



## laura3103

i wont even consider getting gerties done now and she is nearly 2 but she as always looked like a little girl with her dark thick long hair and girly outfits so i have never been questioned on her sex.

i'm going to wait till gertie understands what she is having done and asks for it herself then she will be able to take care of them and help me clean them too.

each to there own i say i had mine done when i was a baby as my ear lobes turned up and havign them pierced helped weight them down so they looked normal and i have never had any problems.


----------



## Tasha360

I wont be getting my LO's ears pierced. I couldnt stand the thought that my LO was in pain because of my vanity. I just dress Demi girly and she sometimes wears the headbands and they look soooo cute xx


----------



## helen1234

i didnt let rosie have her ears done till she was about 9 yrs old, the only babies i really see around here are the children of gypsies :blush: or teen mums that i know cs they think it looks nice, just my experience though obviously.

when children start school they need to be able to take and put in their earrings for sports class and swimming so for me the need to be able to do that. each to their own though

i've got to have the diabetes test glucose test done at hosp this wednesday i've had sugar found twice and a abnormal blood test that people have if their bmi is over 30, i'm 31 and weigh less than i did in my last pregancy but spose every pregnancy is different 

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im having my gtt in the morning x


----------



## DanaBump

thanks girls. pretty sure we'll just do the stick on bows or head bands and just wait til she's older. my ears are super sensitive and i'm sure she'll end up with my sensitive skin so it's just better off without.


----------



## JakesMummy

I was going to ask about the glucose testing - I never had it with my pregnancies and was wondering whether it is done ion certain areas as compulsory or has it got to do with bmi etc? I don't appear to be getting it this time round either?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mines due to my bmi x


----------



## helen1234

mines bmi, i had a blood test last week that came back abnormal high, so having a more accurate test this wednesday.

i have been feeling unusually lethargic and drinking excessive amounts to the point i've been taking drinks out with me, and i didnt even know drinking alot was a sign. 

i'm one of those kind of people who doesnt worry until they tell me to worry though, i've tried not to google but have had a look at a few things, and hopefully if i have got gest diabetes i'll be able to control it by diet, being off chocolate will help


----------



## laura3103

mines bmi and family history of having diabetes.


----------



## camishantel

in the US most ob's do them no matter your BMI... because skinny people can get GD as well... :shrug: I have mine on January 7th... I have a high BMI but have already had one done and they found nothing so I am thinking this one will be good as well... \
anybody else's feet or ankles swelling yet... we had a long day at work yesterday and I was on my feet more than normal and when I got home it is the first time in this pregnancy my feet have swelled but it actually had me scared for a moment.. they were about 1.5 times the size they normally are but my hands and face were fine... so I am not thinking pre eclampsia which is something I have to watch for being as I had hbp before pregnancy but so far in pregnancy my bp has been perfect... :shrug: should I just keep a eye on it an dif it is still doing it talk to my Dr. or should I get ahold of him and let him know it happened yesterday??? I am wearing TED hose today to hopefully keep the sweeling down as the sale and long work hours on my feet more than normal goes through christmas eve


----------



## DanaBump

i don't know of anyone here in the US that didn't get one. i think it's just a precaution thing, they don't like to profile.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> i don't know of anyone here in the US that didn't get one. i think it's just a precaution thing, they don't like to profile.

I haven't had one during pregnancy but when I was in the process of fertility treatments I had one done and I was fine. 

None of my DRs have asked me to get one done.... soooooooo I guess i'm good. :shrug: 

My hands were swollen when I was like 19 weeks when I went down to GA.... but than it cleared up when i got home and everything's been good since. My DH gives me foot massages pretty regularly (because I ask and he's a sweetie!) so I think that helps. Getting the lymph and blood fluid going back to the return cycle is always good. :flower:


----------



## camishantel

casey you normally won't have one till around 26-28 weeks


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> casey you normally won't have one till around 26-28 weeks

:nope: Poo!! I hate those things.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

My gtt is Jan 15...I had one during my last pregnancy as well. Where I'm at they do one no matter what, its just precautionary i suppose :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is my 23 week bump (a few hours early) :)
https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/8286/baby2041.jpg


----------



## bernina

Love the bump pic EmmysMommy, you look so adorable!!


----------



## JakesMummy

ahh cute bump Emmy!

OK so I guess I won't be getting it done then..I am by no means skinny, but my bmi is within the normal range so I guess they don't consider it. In the US it is different, I guess.

I don't see my midwife til the end of January - I haven't seen her for ages but prefer it that way..she is a moody old cow anyhow! Being second, low-risk pregnancy they are seeing me much less than before.

My little girl is going ott with her movement now .. My sister had her ear to my belly and got a nice kick in her cheek then another straight away, so sweet! We measured my belly at roughly 25 weeks, but I am 24 on wednesday, so not too much bigger.

Guess I'd better get my bum to bed, seeing as I am meeting my OH tomorrow - haven't seen him all weekend as he went to a xmas party in st albans and got stranded at his mates! lol! So will be driving in this lovely ice and snow - fantastic (!)


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> i don't know of anyone here in the US that didn't get one. i think it's just a precaution thing, they don't like to profile.
> 
> I haven't had one during pregnancy but when I was in the process of fertility treatments I had one done and I was fine.
> 
> None of my DRs have asked me to get one done.... soooooooo I guess i'm good. :shrug:
> 
> My hands were swollen when I was like 19 weeks when I went down to GA.... but than it cleared up when i got home and everything's been good since. My DH gives me foot massages pretty regularly (because I ask and he's a sweetie!) so I think that helps. Getting the lymph and blood fluid going back to the return cycle is always good. :flower:Click to expand...

casey- cami's correct you typically won't get one til 24+ weeks it's just that i'm so close and it'll be until i'm 27 by the time i go back, they're doing it this time. word of advice from other mom's i know, get the orange. the fruit punch apparently tastes even crappier and make sure the drink is super cold. one of my friends says the orange tastes like flat orange soda, so hoping not too awful...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies... Is everyone still taking pregnancy supplements?
I've been using pregnacare since day 1 but the only times I don't get woken up by unbearable heartburn are the days when I forget to take it.
Can anyone recommend any different ones for ms to try because it's getting to the point where I want to give up on them altogether to stop this heartburn.


----------



## MissFox

I'm only taking mine about 4 days a week. I try for 5 but I need to skip it here and there so I can poo. IDK about the heartburn though.


----------



## JakesMummy

I don't take any supplements after the 13 weeks period. I am taking Vitamin D, and iron tablets for anaemia but that is it.


----------



## Tasha360

I stopped at 13 weeks too. I have been meaning to get some more though xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww lovely bump pic xx

i stopped taking supplements too but i still to take them if im feeling unwell

been for my gtt today

my next scan is the 6th jan so not long to go !!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

25 weeks today !! :happydance:

only 9 weeks at work left !!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghh I've still got 13 weeks left at work :(


----------



## gertrude

I still take my vitamins - especially as I've gone off food so much, thought it better to carry on

I was 23 weeks on Saturday, finish on Wednesday for 2.5weeks (WOOT! :D) then when I'm back at work I'll have 10 weeks at work then finish! Which makes it all seem a little more real!

10 weeks really isn't very long.....


----------



## DanaBump

in the US it's recommended you take the prenates before, during and after pregnancy. i'm taking nature valley prenatal. have you tried taking your prenatal with food? i find that helps a lot.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was taking it straight after a meal, that gave me heartburn so it was suggested I take it just before bed but that just wakes me up with killer heartburn around 4am.
I guess I'll have to TTY a different brand.


----------



## gertrude

cottlestone - I use boots' own "Mum to be plus" tablets and they don't affect me at all (I suffer with really bad reflux, since before being pregnant, and these don't impact at all

I asked my MW about them and she said they were good and to carry on with them throughout the pregnancy :)

bloody HUGE though :haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just rang with gtt results they were fine :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude said:


> cottlestone - I use boots' own "Mum to be plus" tablets and they don't affect me at all (I suffer with really bad reflux, since before being pregnant, and these don't impact at all
> 
> I asked my MW about them and she said they were good and to carry on with them throughout the pregnancy :)
> 
> bloody HUGE though :haha:

:haha: Thanks for the tip! I'll try and get some tomorrow. I had a reflux problem before pregnancy too and it's only gotten worse so I'll definitely try the Boots ones.


----------



## Tasha360

Looking for names is doin my head in!! we cant agree on ANY :-( xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Looking for names is doin my head in!! we cant agree on ANY :-( xx

i know the feeling :wacko:


----------



## bernina

Tasha360 said:


> Looking for names is doin my head in!! we cant agree on ANY :-( xx

Claire and Henry :)


----------



## camishantel

I still take mine too.. but they are prescription and I have had no problems with them.. :shrug:


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha - I quite like Taylor for a boy? Kiera girl?


----------



## DanaBump

tasha-what kind of names do you like? old fashioned? original? traditional?


----------



## MissFox

glad to hear the gtt went great! I've had the worst pain under my right rib!!! I don't know what its from (I don't think gas) other than my back being out? DH popped my back last time if felt like this and it stopped hurting.

OMG So DH was bringing food back to BK bc they were rude when he ordered and it took 20 mins in the drive through- so when he got home there were no fries- only sauce packets in the frenchfry container!! He took the food back and said he wanted his money back. The manager gave him attitude so he gave it back and after bickering for a while yelled I WANT MY MONEY BACK B*TCH! So the manager threw DH's soda AT HIM! He spit at her and then called the cops on her. She got arrested for assault! 
Sometimes I swear my life is like a movie.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow what a adventure!! Some manager...I would say she is not out of a job as well. I have lousy experiences at BK as well...they never get it right at the drive thru


----------



## MissFox

Yea- DH also called the corporate headquearters to complain about her. HEHEH! I'm gonna go to her court date just to see the video of it happening!


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies,
I have about 11 weeks left at work as I have some annual leave to take before my mat leave starts.
Feeling great at thte moment and really enjoying my pregnancy at the moment. We have decluttered the house and are ready to do the nursery decoration!

x


----------



## SazzleR

Yay! V Day for me today! 

Might be making my first use of free prescriptions today. Have had a painful ear for a few days but in my ear canal not like inside & after investigating with DH's shaving mirror (lol) it's all red inside & the ear canal is swollen so no wonder my hearing in that ear seems a bit muffled! Normally I'd just go to the pharmacy & get whatever they recommend but I just don't know what I can or can't have at the min. So off to the docs this aft. Hope they don't just tell me it's a spot or something cos I hate thinking I might have wasted an appointment someone really poorly could have had. Stupid to feel like thar I know but I hardly ever go to the docs. 

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been told I can book a flu jab for New Years Eve. Still unsure if I want it... but having this cold is making me think it's a good idea!
I'm so stuffed up I feel like I've been smacked in the face with a frying pan. My sinuses hurt sooo much.


----------



## chocojen

OH so excited just been watching my tummy move, he is definitely getting bigger and stronger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

i lie short and unusual names. I love Ruby for a girl but my other half wont let us have that out of respect because his friends sisters baby was called that and she died at a few weeks old. 

thanks jakesmummy i like Keira too but have a cousin called it and im not sure about Taylor. 

xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh Ruby is a beautiful name - it it tough when there is stigma or reasons/events linked to a name, especially if a friend has it, or unfortunately, sad news. 

Dean and I agreed on Amelia Grace right at the beginning - unsure how, as with Jake we spent hours arguing LOL! We chose Grace as we feel so blesses to have fallen pregnant with her shortly after a M/C.

Ugh, I am so sick of being stuck indoors! We went for a few walks etc but Jake is OK at first but then whinges and I end up carrying him - needless to say, my back aches so don't do it that often.
Have to tackle Sainsburys tomorrow = dreading it!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i love hearing name combination for twins!

if i was having twins i prob would have them with the same letter lol

like Sabrina and Sebastian or summit like that
im super super picky with boys names though and people have been giving me suggestions and i think no...no...no...no :rofl:

what about
Aiden and Ava ?
Ella and Ethan?
Noah and Lily ?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

We have been thinking names and we liked benjamin but OH keeps saying Benji which is annoying me so we have been thinking of alternatives

we call him Jellytot at the moment or normally JT for short

i was thinking about Jacob Thomas then he would have the same initials as what we have been calling him since i got my bfp

i dont think we would EVER call him JT but i would shorten it and call him jake sometimes but think it would be nice for when he was older to know how we chose it 

OH not completely sold on Jacob as he thinks its to popular at the moment with all the twilight stuff (im a massive fan :blush:)

what do you's think??


----------



## MissFox

So hard to pick names. I absolutely LOVE Ruby- but can understand about the friend losing their baby. Maybe as a middle name?


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah i like the idea of their names beginning with the same letter too. Im still trying to convince OH to have Ruby at least for a middle name, any ideas on boys names with starting with R? I like some of the names on your list too Rainbow but OH just pulls a face. :-(
xxx


----------



## MissFox

Ryan
Riley
Reese
Ray
Rob
Roger
Ron 
Rory
Ryder


----------



## bernina

Congrats to those who have reached V day!! Pretty soon all of the April Sweet Peas will be viable!!!

I've just registered for the following classes in Feb and March, so excited!

Childbirth Education
CPR
Breastfeeding Prep
Family Birth Center Tour
Infant Care

DH and I will go to all of the classes together except maybe the breastfeeding one. I left that up to him if he'd like to come along. 

Feels early to be starting the process but I figure the next 3 months are going to fly by with showers and getting the nursery ready so at least this way they're on the calendar.

Anyone else signed up yet or planning to soon?


----------



## luvmyangel

I signed up for expectant parents classes with the hospital I go to, they start in january I can't wait to meet other people who are pregnant that live near me.


----------



## bernina

I know I'm excited too! Will be so nice to meet other couples who are having their first. I'm really looking forward to the breastfeeding class as it will be nice to build up a support system.


----------



## laura3103

pink i love jacob.x

i've been feeling my little man move loads since my scan last thursday hes like a little break dancer with his somersaults and best of all i can feel him from the outside as well now but keeping that a secret at mo its just a me and baby thing cant wait until he is really strong so gertie can feel him as well.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Not booked into any antenatal classes but have found a local homebirth support group that runs once a month so going to that starting in January :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Maddy is OBSESSED with volcanoes at the moment! she is driving me mad with constant questions - and its wrecking my head trying to answer them in a 3 year old friendly way argh!!
Sorry but needed to vent :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

signed up for breastfeeding class. Waiting until sometime in Jan to sign up for my Lamaze classes.


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> Yeah i like the idea of their names beginning with the same letter too. Im still trying to convince OH to have Ruby at least for a middle name, any ideas on boys names with starting with R? I like some of the names on your list too Rainbow but OH just pulls a face. :-(
> xxx

Rhys ;)


----------



## JakesMummy

I haven't signed up to any classes - didn;t with Jake either. But It is great for first time parents to meet others, as well as gain professional advice etc.

I was thinking of Birth Plan the other day ~ again I never had one with Jake LOL..It seems I am the kinda person that is best to go in with no plans, as I know it could all go tits up, and work out differently.

4 more sleeps until all hell breaks loose in my Mums kitchen - she is cooking the xmas dinner this year for all the family and she gets so flustered and angry!!! We help, but laugh at her as she is the most impatient person I have met!!!! I will be having just the One Champagne and OJ drink in the evening, as I will bloody need it by then!


----------



## camishantel

UHH... my co workers are making fun of me because I am eating a crap ton today...


----------



## Tasha360

I actually like the name Rhys Helen and think it sounds lovely with Ruby, i like the way you spell it too but Stu just pulled a face.I dont think hes really listening to me just nodding occasionally xx


----------



## caro103

aww cami thats so normal! I've eaten as much as a baby horse today, tell them to go stick it!

i've signed up to the local midwife lead sessions starting in feb :D. You pay for them round here so theres only 6-8 couples that go :D can't wait! will also go to the nhs 3 hour one but thats really huge so not really any chance to meet anyone properly :(


----------



## camishantel

hehe.. I had a cookie 2 whopper jr's from BK with everything on them and a thing of bk apple fries with caramel... I didn't think that was alot.. oh and a medium seet tea


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> I actually like the name Rhys Helen and think it sounds lovely with Ruby, i like the way you spell it too but Stu just pulled a face.I dont think hes really listening to me just nodding occasionally xx

craigs the same, pulls face at anything i come up with but comes up with nothing himself, 
the right way of spelling Rhys is Rhys too.

i like rhys and rosie think they sound nice together, but i dont think 3 childrens names beginning with R would sound right,i like the name Robyn for a girl.

can think f plenty of girls names, but i dont need girls names :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, ladies, I am friggin sick. I caught bronchitis and strep throat. I can't eat or drink, I can't sleep and my kids are driving me nuts. I hope this passes by Christmas, or improves.

On a happier note, 22 weeks tomorrow, and I FINALLY have internet!! I'll be around more often


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My Vday bump ladies.


----------



## DanaBump

23+1 bump for fun, i think i really popped but could just be my imagination.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0070-1.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0071-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana looking good. :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

A feeling i still can't get over.... being kicked/punched in the bladder. It's the frickin weirdest feeling. It doesn't hurt but it doesn't feel good!! Well, sometimes it hurts. But mostly it's just like 'Whoa! wtf!'


----------



## DanaBump

casey- i think that rights up there with getting kicked in the cervix.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> casey- i think that rights up there with getting kicked in the cervix.

huh-- i wonder what that feels like?? I really shouldn't be asking...:dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugghhh i was woken up by df at 1:30am coz he needed the bin to throw up in. It was on his side of the bed the whole time. I was good, I looked after him. Then he fell asleep. Its now 3:15 and I'm awake with a rotten cold, coughing sneezing and bunged up, propped up by a million pillows to alleviate heartburn while baby kicks every time I get comfy. Urghhh. Work is going to be awesome fun in the morning! :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear you're sick cottleston, seems like everyone's getting sick this week. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> casey- i think that rights up there with getting kicked in the cervix.
> 
> huh-- i wonder what that feels like?? I really shouldn't be asking...:dohh:Click to expand...

it sort of tickles and hurts all at the same time. weirdest sensation i've ever felt that's for sure.


----------



## MissFox

The cervix kicks are CRAZY!! Its like WOAH!


----------



## SazzleR

It's so not my week. So got antibiotic cream for the ear yesterday to put on if it doesn't improve in a couple of days. But the ear seems like nothing now. From 11pm last night til 7.30am I've been throwing up constantly. Eurgh! This must be the most contagious bug ever as the whole family has had it - first our niece, then SIL & her hubby, MIL & FIL then DH mildly. The poor baby must be wondering what was going on. My googling says bubs should be ok as our bodies look after them first. Hoping the throwing up has stopped now as it's been like an hour & half, the longest it's been all night. Plus managing to keep sips of water & juice down. I'm just knackered & aching now as not slept. Thankfully I'm on Xmas hols so I'm staying in bed today. Wanted to do all my wrapping today though. Ah well. xxx


----------



## chocojen

get well soon everyone!!!

Vday congrats reeds looking good!

Hoping for more belly movement today so OH can feel it too, FXd!

x


----------



## Tasha360

great bumps ladies and hope you irls feeling poorly get better soon!

Whats everyone up to today? My day isnt very exciting ive got to do ironing, clean the oven and the fryer and wrap the last few prezzies. 
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im gonna try and get the rest of the presents wrapped in at work tomorrow and xmas eve then have to travel to go stay with family xmas eve night 

hope the roads are ok !


----------



## AmethystDream

Consultant appointment on Christmas Eve <insert several swear words> :growlmad:


----------



## MissFox

OOO ladies were all coming in on double digits! Hope you're all doing well. I didn't sleep much last night.


----------



## bernina

Tasha has 1 day and then she's in double digits, how cool!!!!!

What week do you consider third tri? My pregnancy journal says I'll be in third tri on Jan 1 which is 26+1, is that right or is it really 27?


----------



## MissFox

This site says 27.


----------



## DanaBump

Tasha360 said:


> i lie short and unusual names. I love Ruby for a girl but my other half wont let us have that out of respect because his friends sisters baby was called that and she died at a few weeks old.
> 
> thanks jakesmummy i like Keira too but have a cousin called it and im not sure about Taylor.
> 
> xx

i'm home sick...again! so i decided tasha i would help 

isaac and ivy
mackenzie and mathew
devon and dominic
isabella and isaac (i like isaac)
zoe and xander (pronounced zander)
i like the girls name peyton and aubrey and you can never go wrong with the boys names logan, lucas or benjamin.


----------



## JakesMummy

So vpissed off!!!

DH is ill with some sort of achiness etc but he is making so much noise about it he is doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!! Everywhere he goes I hear a groan, then Oh I feel like death etc..Ionly have so much sympathy but then get fedup on the 4th day of hearing it!!!

I was ill recently but had to get on with it- him, just sleeps in bed all day demanding. urgh!!!! Sorry - rant over!!!!!


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> The cervix kicks are CRAZY!! Its like WOAH!

I was getting this, it was so so uncomfortable. Thankfully she seems to have moved over the last few days.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol jakes ditto! Df threw up after some dodgy fish n chips at 2am this morning.... 7pm now and he's still milking it!


----------



## Tasha360

DanaBump said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> i lie short and unusual names. I love Ruby for a girl but my other half wont let us have that out of respect because his friends sisters baby was called that and she died at a few weeks old.
> 
> thanks jakesmummy i like Keira too but have a cousin called it and im not sure about Taylor.
> 
> xx
> 
> i'm home sick...again! so i decided tasha i would help
> 
> isaac and ivy
> mackenzie and mathew
> devon and dominic
> isabella and isaac (i like isaac)
> zoe and xander (pronounced zander)
> i like the girls name peyton and aubrey and you can never go wrong with the boys names logan, lucas or benjamin.Click to expand...

Thanks hun! 

i like zoe and logan. I like mackenzie but im scared it sounds a bit chavvish now. Ill run them by OH xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone want to help me find a cup to pee in and a hydrant to dump it next to? I just got notice that the most cruel joke known to a pregnant woman is about to happen. Apparently I'm going to be toiletless for 5 hours tomorrow! GAH!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tasha, Zoe is a great name! Not that I'm biased, or anything...:thumbup:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I like Mackenzie....We are using it as a middle name for our lo but we are spelling it Makenzi! :) Ohh and i like Ian for a boy..that's what we were gonna name lo if it would have been a boy!


----------



## DanaBump

glad to know my internet search and brain wracking could be of some good. i really don't wanna leave the house but i really don't want to put off this glucose test for another day. uuuuuuugh. i feel like death. sure hope dr can give me something to make me feel better and quick.


----------



## JakesMummy

I think we asscoiate Mackenzie with the clothing label here, and most chavs wear it! No offence meant if anyone wears it here! Just sayin'!

I like Sophia but DH was adamant it was a big no!!!

Oooh my local sainsburys has 50% off most kids TU clothing - check out your local one! I got so many cute outfits and a shirt for Jaske for xmas - £3.50!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I feel so silly right about now :dohh:..lol I was sitting here thinking about how every time i go to the doctors he always says im 2 days ahead of what i am. I just thought he wasn't reading my due date right and then i got to thinking....He has never really came out and said what my due date is. I asked the nurse and she said it looked like the 18th on the paper but she couldn't be certain so i just went with that. So anyways i decided to use one of those due date calculators and with my LMP being July 10th it puts me due on April 16th which would make since as to why the doctor always thinks i am 2 days ahead..LOL:haha: I know this was random but i just thought i would share...I do however plan on asking the doctor on my next visit, just for fun..I know 2 days really doesn't matter a whole lot but i just want to know!


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> I feel so silly right about now :dohh:..lol I was sitting here thinking about how every time i go to the doctors he always says im 2 days ahead of what i am. I just thought he wasn't reading my due date right and then i got to thinking....He has never really came out and said what my due date is. I asked the nurse and she said it looked like the 18th on the paper but she couldn't be certain so i just went with that. So anyways i decided to use one of those due date calculators and with my LMP being July 10th it puts me due on April 16th which would make since as to why the doctor always thinks i am 2 days ahead..LOL:haha: I know this was random but i just thought i would share...I do however plan on asking the doctor on my next visit, just for fun..I know 2 days really doesn't matter a whole lot but i just want to know!

sorry to say but i'm measuring a week ahead and they still won't change the due date. they give themselves a 2 week "grace period" sort of speak. no clue why. :shrug:


----------



## MissFox

Yea- at first I was 3 days behind, then 3 or 4 days ahead and then a day behind- so they have never changed my EDD


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> I feel so silly right about now :dohh:..lol I was sitting here thinking about how every time i go to the doctors he always says im 2 days ahead of what i am. I just thought he wasn't reading my due date right and then i got to thinking....He has never really came out and said what my due date is. I asked the nurse and she said it looked like the 18th on the paper but she couldn't be certain so i just went with that. So anyways i decided to use one of those due date calculators and with my LMP being July 10th it puts me due on April 16th which would make since as to why the doctor always thinks i am 2 days ahead..LOL:haha: I know this was random but i just thought i would share...I do however plan on asking the doctor on my next visit, just for fun..I know 2 days really doesn't matter a whole lot but i just want to know!
> 
> sorry to say but i'm measuring a week ahead and they still won't change the due date. they give themselves a 2 week "grace period" sort of speak. no clue why. :shrug:Click to expand...

Its not that he says I'm measuring that...I know people measure bigger/ smaller throughout their entire pregnancy...I did with my other daughter. That wasn't what i was referring to, i was just saying my doc never actually told me my due date to begin with, i was just going on what the nurse thought she saw..I will just have to ask them at my next appointment..lol :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Does anyone else get leg pain when they sleep?? :shrug:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

You guys in the US get measured alot! The midwife hasn't even bothered with me yet, not that I mind - it will all work out in the end, if they were memasuring me and I was ahead it might give them something to winge about in regards to homebirth! lol


----------



## Tasha360

I have only been measured once too. I get pins and needles in my legs really bad when i sleep but no actual pain xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha360 said:


> I have only been measured once too. I get pins and needles in my legs really bad when i sleep but no actual pain xx

I guess thats more of what i get...just makes it hard to get to sleep and stay asleep:wacko:


----------



## laura3103

afternoon ladies,

well been to see my consultant today and it wasnt the nicest of appointments he informed me that i am obese ( like i dont already know) and that i am at risk of death if i need to have a emergancy c section!!! 
i am being refered to a dietitian to see if they can do something about my weight now and after baby so he is sending a letter to my doctor.( he obviously has not seen my doctor as he is 3 times bigger and wider than me)
i'm being sent to GD tests tomorrow morning and another in the new year which i already knew would happen and got to see the anthesist (sp) to check see if i am ok to have a epidural which also happened with gertie.

on the plus side i got to listen to babys HB it took them 5 mins to find his HB as he was moving so much but i knew he was ok cause the kicks he was giving me even the midwife said he is a strong little baby she could feel him really well.
and i'm getting the usual scans at 28 & 34 weeks and possibly 36 and 38 weeks if my BP becomes high.

the consultant was nice but for someone to keep telling you that you are obese and fat is a real downer i was the same size with gertie and had no problems with her birth just the thing with my blood pressure ( which runs in my family )

oh well going to enjoy the fact i got to listen to my little man and that he is ok and i get to see him again end of jan.

sorry about long post.x.x

hope you all feeling ok and looking forward to xmas.x.x


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> I have only been measured once too. I get pins and needles in my legs really bad when i sleep but no actual pain xx
> 
> I guess thats more of what i get...just makes it hard to get to sleep and stay asleep:wacko:Click to expand...

i get really bad hip pain to were i can't walk in the mornings real well and my legs ache from laying on my side all night.


----------



## bernina

Laura, what a crap thing for the consultant to say. Even if he felt he must say something he could have been more sensitive and simply referred you to dietician. Glad little one is doing well. Good luck with your GD test tomorrow.

I first had my uterus measured at my 21 week appointment and then was measured again today at 24+6. Measuring 26 cm which he said was spot on. I tried measuring last night because my uterus feels like it's right at my belly button instead of a bit above it, but I guess I wasn't doing it right. He seemed to go down quite low below my pubic bone but I'm sure he knows what he's doing (or at least is consistant with all patients and knows how to compensate). Heartbeat was 146 BPM and it took him a few tries to find it. I felt her kicking this morning so didn't freak out.

Have to schedule my glucose test within the next 4 weeks (between 26-29 weeks). I chose lemon lime, we'll see if that was a smart move. The bottle she gave me is actually smaller than I thought, I was having visions of pedialyte sized containers. I have to drink it within 10 minutes then get to the lab to have blood drawn an hour after I drink it. All this coordination, don't they know that's a lot for a pregnant woman to think about :)

Next appointment is at 29 weeks then I go every 2 weeks after that. 

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## DanaBump

i've never had my uterus measured, they just measure baby on the ultrasounds. she tried measuring the uterus yesterday and couldn't cuz my top half sticks out more which is why i don't think i'll ever have a nice round bump.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> I have only been measured once too. I get pins and needles in my legs really bad when i sleep but no actual pain xx
> 
> I guess thats more of what i get...just makes it hard to get to sleep and stay asleep:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i get really bad hip pain to were i can't walk in the mornings real well and my legs ache from laying on my side all night.Click to expand...

The aches are just awful..I don't remember having them with my other daughter. But at least i know now its not just my mattress..lol:nope:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I've had my uterus measured twice...Once at my 18 week appt and then again last week when i was a lil over 22 weeks...He said i was measuring perfect so i guess that's good. I also have my gtt Jan something and my doctors office only offers the fruit punch flavor...I hope its not that bad and doesn't make me sick :sick:


----------



## bernina

I heard the glucose drink is easier to tolerate if you refrigerate it before drinking. 

I laughed when she told me no eating, drinking, or smoking after the glucose and before blood draw. I'm going to really miss my after glucose cigarette :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have found that laying on a heating pad on low helps with the hip pain and placing pillows between your legs. It has helped me alot.


----------



## helen1234

had my gtt results and all clrear :happydance: bring on the crimbo chocolate and crimbo oudding :rofl:


----------



## bernina

Great news helen!! Happy eating!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have found that laying on a heating pad on low helps with the hip pain and placing pillows between your legs. It has helped me alot.

I will have to try a heating pad and see if that helps! Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Emmy's I hope you get some relief.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is having a happy holidays :) I have to work today and tomorrow but I get Christmas off so that's nice... 
On a not so nice note, My doctor called me and b/c of a family history my blood was tested for clotting deficiencies and turns out I have Thrombophilia ... basically puts me at a higher risk for ALL pregnancy complications including still birth, placental abruption, low birth weight, among many others... :( 
Now something that was so exciting has become so scary overnight... I guess we will just take it one day at a time, but he said they don't normally like for you to go full term because the risks increase but i'm meeting with a specialist after christmas... :cry:
You would THINK having babies would be easy as cake but there is so much to worry about! Ugh... well off to work for me, I hope everyone has a Happy Holiday and enjoys spending time with family and friends :hugs:


----------



## bernina

SoulShaken, sorry for the scary news you received but the good thing is they now know you have it and you can be closely monitored to make sure you and little one are just fine. I hope the meeting with the specialist after the holidays helps to answer your questions and put your mind at ease.

I always thought getting pregnant and having a baby would be pretty easy, but I was so wrong. Took us forever just to get to this point and seems like there's always something questionable found during my detailed exams. Part of it is just that they can detect a lot more things these days, but still it doesn't make it any less scary and nerve racking. 

Hope you have a lovely holiday season!


----------



## DanaBump

i actually heard the fruit punch one tastes awful. i had mine yesterday and i chose the orange which tasted like non carbonated orange soda, no biggie. i do agree, it tastes better chilled so be sure to do that. also, have some water on hand as the taste will stick with you otherwise. 
still waiting for the results, hopefully everything comes back OK. dr needs to hurry it up tho!


----------



## MissFox

I'm not anticipating mine in January.
Hope the results are good!


----------



## DanaBump

it's certainly not the most fun thing. plus, i was so nervous about eating any sugar at all, i hadn't eaten anything since 10 am and my test was at 4 so i darn near passed out while she was drawing the blood. DON'T do that, LOL


----------



## camishantel

you are not allowed to drink anything after the drink until after the blood draw not even water.. the fruit punch was not too bad... but they are better cold so mine has been in the fridge since I got it and will stay there till time for the test.... I have orange this time... on another note had to break down and get breast pads yesterday as my boobs have turned into sprinklers overnight... ahhh hopefully it means I wont have a issue BF ...


----------



## MissFox

Cami my bbs have been so sore for the last couple days- i'm hoping that I don't start leaking YET!


----------



## camishantel

yeah it was so much fun to wake up yesterday and realize I had left spots on my sheets when before I would only leak enough that my nipples were a little crusty here and there.... you should read my journal post from yesterday... it litterally happened overnight


----------



## SazzleR

I found out today a colleague of mine has just had her second ectopic pregnancy :-( I feel so awful for her & her hubby. It's their second this year & they so want to have a baby. She'd be a great mum too, I know she would. I'm going to feel so guilty seeing her at work come Jan til I leave in March. I know that sounds silly but I don't want to upset her & worry that my growing bump is kinda rubbing her nose in it :-( I so hope they find a way to have a little baby soon. xxx


----------



## caro103

Lecky nipples :wacko: not looking forward to that one!

sazzle...difficult one, but at the end of the day I'm sure she'd still want you to be joyful about having your LO coming soon :hugs:

How comes I have to go buy my own drink for the diabetes test!? hehe, been told it has to be original lucozade, so no choice in flavour either! not even sure where sells it tbh!


----------



## DanaBump

pretty sure my dr's office screwed up that diabetes test. no one told me not to eat or drink after, plus it was at 4pm after a day full of eating and whatever else. so of course i failed. i'm super pissed and pretty sure this dr's office screwed it up, so now i get to spend 4 hours sitting in a chair doing nothing but getting my blood drawn after fasting for 8 hours. so 12 hours without food? while pregnant? um. no.

oh! and i also read it shouldn't have even been taken cuz i was sick! super! merry effin christmas to me. :grr:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You ladies have the test pretty early, eh? We don't do it until 28 weeks here, and we don't get a drink. We have to eat an hour before the test, and then get the blood drawn.


----------



## DanaBump

i got mine early because i'm apparently at risk tho again, i'm pretty sure they screwed it up. i wish it was as easy as just easting an hour before the test. they want me to not eat or drink for 12 hours for this second test. um, wtf. i'm pregnat, i nearly passed out after 4 and you want me to go 12?! i'm about to tell them to eff off!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That stinks. I didn't have it done at all with my first pregnancy, but with my son, no one told me I wouldn't have the drink, so I sat there for 2 hours waiting for them to call them. Then they asked "Have you eaten?" I said no, so they sent me to go eat and come back in an hour.


----------



## DanaBump

i always knew i wanted to move to canada.... LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It has it's benefits, but there are the downsides too


----------



## DanaBump

ah well, i'll just suck it up and go some saturday. hopefully i can get an early enough appt that the fasting shouldn't be too difficult. i really wish someone would've told me you can't eat or drink after cuz the lady in the office even gave me a water to drink before they drew my blood. something's just not adding up, feel like it was really unorganized being right around the holidays. wasn't dealing with my normal nurse, in fact the one i was dealing with today was outright rude. ah well, no one knows for sure if i even have it so i'm sticking with my plans of eating lots of christmas cookies, mom's home made cinnamon rolls and monkey bread.


----------



## bernina

Sorry you had to go through all that Dana and still have to test again. 

My paperwork says not to eat or drink or even chew gum but it does say water is allowed, and the nurse even specifically told me that, so her giving you the drink of water probably was okay. Sounds like each dr office follows different procedures though. I know my BF who is just a few cities over has to sit in the dr office during the hour wait.


----------



## DanaBump

thanks. it's not the worst thing in the world, i think i was more upset over the fact the nurse was so rude! i've never had that at this place and it really irritated me. telling me i HAD to take off work to come in and take it and maybe someone else could take my step son to school in the morning so i could come in at 6am. um excuse me? how about you find somewhere i can go on a rsaturday that's close to where i live versus an hour away? i'm definitely complaining to my dr. i'll call and talk to her on monday to confirm and set something up. i dun want a big old baby but i also don't know if i could live without soda and pasta :cry:


----------



## camishantel

hun GD can lead to way more complications that just a big baby it is very serious I hope you don't have it and some peoples have come back bad with the hour test and fine with the 3 or 4 hour test so fx'd


----------



## DanaBump

that's what i'm hoping too, otherwise 3 months on a special diet or they have pills now instead of the shots, shouldn't kill me. and yes, i know it leads to lots more than a big baby but typing all that is just a pain so i stick to the one to keep it simple.

there's a lady at work that had GD, was able to control it and had a very cute healthy lil 6 lb baby girl so i'm optimistic either way we'll both be OK.


----------



## MissFox

Dana- don't stress too much. They NEGLECTED to tell you what you needed to do for the test and that's not OK. I'm sure that once you take the test again it will be fine. I'm sorry that the nurse was a SLORE but it will all work out


----------



## JakesMummy

Caro - I quite like Lucozade original! It is a strange taste at first but ok! You can get it ANYWHERE! Local garages sell it, BP Tesco, Sainsburys etc even the small corner shops. Bit cheeky that you have to get it yourself, mind!


----------



## Soulshaken

Thanks bernina, I hope you have a happy holidays as well! Things don't always happen the way we think they will, but fxd for a bunch of healthy babies:baby: this spring :):hugs:


----------



## laura3103

Morning girls.x merry xmas eve


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies,
Blimey I missed alot in the last day or two.

I now have 2 days off for Christmas, so excited! Not looking forward to the boxing day chaos that is A&E though!!!

As far as my little man goes he is getting super active now which I find incredible. My sister felt him the other night but OH still hasnt felt anything, he is always too slow getting his hand to the right place!

Sorry so many of you have had a tough few days, I hope that everything is ok. 

Have a happy Christmas if I dont get on here again!

xxx


----------



## laura3103

just a quick one for those who already have a baby.

did any of you suffer with high blood pressure in pregnancy and if so have you been told to see your midwife every week from 28 weeks cause i have so that she can check my BP and baby

my midwife is not going to be impressed when i tell her


----------



## Tasha360

Moning and Merry Xmas eve to all of you!

Laura my bp has always been low in pregnancy which is apparently why i pass out all the time.

Whats everyone doing today? Me and Jaimee are just about to go and make trifle and a gingerbread house ready for tomorrow. Then we are going to make crackers and ive gotta prep all the veges. Stus at work today but should be home about 4ish so then we are all guna have a bath and get our new pjs on and watch the santa clause.

Dont forget that One born every Xmas is on tonight ( its like one born every minute and is on tomorrow too, i think its live) Ive set my sky box to record.

Have a lovely day girls xxxx


----------



## laura3103

i've just finished wrapping the last lot of presents and now just sorting all gerties toys out so my dad can take them upstairs into his room until i move or make room in my bedroom.

then we are having a very lazy day i'm gonna do us some dinner then have a nice shower with gertie and put our new pjs on and its an early night for me and gertie as i have got a busy day tomorrow with lots of driving.


----------



## SazzleR

My week just gets worse!

So when I went to the GP this week about my ear I mentioned... TMI alert... That I'd been having very wet discharge that was sometimes a 'trickle'. I'd asked my midwife about it but she just told me it would be wee from baby pressing on my bladder. It didn't look, smell or feel like wee but she's the expert. But I'd had the trickle again the day I went to docs this week so DH made me mention it. He freaked (lol at male GP!) & sent me for a swab to see if it was amniotic fluid. 

Well the hospital midwife phoned at 8.30 this morning. It's not amniotic fluid, phew. But I have an infection. Bacterial vaginosis. Eurgh! I feel so disgusting & worried about baby. I have to go to pick up a prescription for antibiotics to treat it but bubs should be ok. If it had have gone untreated it could have caused premature labour! I'm so mad at my midwife for making me feel over-anxious & stupid. I can't wait for my 25 week appt next week cos I'll be telling her what I think in no uncertain terms!!!

Has anyone heard of VB or know anything about it? Bit worried :-(

xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

My lo must have been excited about Christmas because she kicked and punched me ALL night...LOL :haha:

~Hope Everyone has a wonderful Christmas!~


----------



## Tasha360

Is anyone entitled to the HIP Grant? I sent mine off this morning hopefully it comes soon xx


----------



## Tasha360

Been looking at names again. Heres a few of the ones i like. I know they are not to everyones taste but what do you think, honestly?

Kayden
Jayden
Kairon
Kai
Caelan
Harley
Reilly
Rhys
Ryder
Kylan

Brooke
Kayla
Kyla
Skylar
Ruby
Halle
Caliyah
Carlee
Kaiya


----------



## laura3103

yes tasha the hip grant is for all pregnant women its not based on income.x


----------



## laura3103

oh tasha i love kai and skylar


----------



## DanaBump

tasha--i like kayden and kayla. i like brooke too but everyone over here is naming their girls brooklyn so i'm a little tired of it. 

miss abby is apparently going to be just like her mommy. every time i press to feel her kick when she's been moving, she stops. then when i let go, 30 seconds later she's back moving and kicking. i tell her mommy wants to feel you, and then she stops :haha:
so neat she already has her own little personality in there but me thinks i'm in trouble. LOL


----------



## MissFox

Sorry about the infection! 

I'm a big fan of the name Reilly and kaeden and for the girls I like Ruby and Kaiya

Dana- same thing happens to me a lot. Rosie wouldn't move for my BFF for the longest time and still to this day she has only felt a small movement. She usually moves when I play with her but no one else. She doesn't want anyone else to know she's in here unless she is ready for it. There is no COMMON AND MOVE SO THEY CAN FEEL YOU PLEASE! lol.


----------



## camishantel

Sazzle... I have had VB a couple of times as long as you get it treated you should be fine... I know it is super bad in early pregnancy as can cause mc but as long as you get it treated you and bubs should be good... :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!! 

won't be on the next couple of days so hopefully everyone has a safe and happy holiday! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey37

Merry Christmas everyone have a lovely eve and day tomorrow, stick a bow on your bumps and tell everyone that is your bestest pressie ever haha xxxx


----------



## bernina

Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you have a wonderful holiday, lots of good food, good company, and enjoy the best present of all, our little bumps.


----------



## MissFox

Merry Christmas!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day! and weekend!!


----------



## jessop27

Merry Christmas to you all, hope you all have a wonderful day :)


----------



## laura3103

merry xmas to everyone have a lovely day.x.x.x

thought i would share a pic i have just taken of all my little girls presents.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

laura3103 said:


> merry xmas to everyone have a lovely day.x.x.x
> 
> thought i would share a pic i have just taken of all my little girls presents.
> 
> View attachment 149376

Wow!:shock:She got a lot of gifts!!! lol I think she will be one happy lil girl when she opens those!


----------



## loopy82

laura3103 said:


> yes tasha the hip grant is for all pregnant women its not based on income.x

It's not available for everyone, the government are scrapping it and if you're not 25 weeks by Jan 1st 2011 you won't get it. I'll miss it by about 1 day :growlmad:


----------



## JakesMummy

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and enjoys their day!!! Everyone is in bed here so I am watching a film with a bar of chocolate - bliss!


----------



## AmethystDream

Hope you and your families all have a wonderful Christmas :hugs::flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wishing all of you lovely ladies a very Merry Christmas. XXX


----------



## loopy82

Merry Christmas! Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Happy Christmas everyone!
DF got me a poncho. And maracas. And a hat. And a fake tache.
I am Mexican Santa today.

Also, what a day to celebrate hitting double figures. 99 days to go!


----------



## chocojen

Merry christmas from me and 23 week bump!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Merry Chrismas ladies and bumps!


----------



## Tasha360

Merry Xmas hope your all having a lovely day xxx


----------



## laura3103

loopy82 said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> yes tasha the hip grant is for all pregnant women its not based on income.x
> 
> It's not available for everyone, the government are scrapping it and if you're not 25 weeks by Jan 1st 2011 you won't get it. I'll miss it by about 1 day :growlmad:Click to expand...

loopy i know i miss out to but i think tasha was just asking if it was based on your income which it isnt.x

hope everyone as had a lovely day i have had a brilliant day watching my little girl open and all her presents.x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## Tasha360

Hope everyone had a lovely day. It was great seeing the Lo's open all their prezzies. Demi wasnt really interested, just wanted the paper and the tags. Jaimee loved it though he was so excited. I cant believe this time next yr i'll have 2 9 month olds aswell! 
Enjoy the rest of your days xxx


----------



## chocojen

hope you are all still enjoying the festive period I am off to work now and then tomorrow get to see my family (yesterday we hosted for all 12 of OH family)

x


----------



## MissFox

Hope all of you ladies had a very Merry Christmas. It's 6am and I wasn't planning on being awake yet but one of our dogs was whining in the living room- she had to potty but it's thunder and lightening out. I think this is the puppy's first thunder storm because she isn't scared but curious.
Hope you are all doing great- I'm headed abck to bed.


----------



## caro103

Hope everyone had a lovely Chirstmas! :D

I had a fab couple of days but have to say am enjoying it being nice and relaxed today and just me and DH :D xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Happy V day to me!! And anyone else who is 24 weeks today!!! YAY!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura3103

i've had a brilliant xmas but the driving as been a pain for the last few days so today i'm having a pj day until 6 tonight then going round my friends for a nice catch up.x

my bump is getting bigger by the day and little man is getting so strong now can feel every kick from outside i love it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on V day!! I've still got 9 days, but I'm getting there!

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas.


----------



## DanaBump

i hate my job i hate my job i hate my job. please oh please share how everyone manages to keep going to work when they hate going every.single.day.

no, motivation for abby doesn't help and i'm only taking 6 weeks leave AFTER abby gets here so 3.5 more months for that even.


----------



## MissFox

Awww Dana I'm sorry to hear that. I usually hate my job but we need the money so bad I drag ass every day to get there. Still hoping something positive happens with disability otherwise ill be working til I can't and going back asap. BAH!

Happy vday ladies


----------



## gertrude

hello ladies :) been away for xmas so not been online - hope you all had a good one :)

OH has finally felt baby move, was at bedtime on xmas day :) he's over the moon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AWW Gertrude what a great gift for DH!! So excited for you


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Not sure if DH felt the baby more just yesterday or if he felt her move a week or so ago.... but yesterday he felt her and his eyes lit up! :) (didn't happen last time!) 

Little Josie got more gifts than mommy or daddy did this Christmas. I suppose that is to be expected from now on ;). I'm looking forward to spending her $50 gift card at Babies R Us. :D


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear all the OH's are getting to feel the LOs. Such a great present! We've been having issues lately with my SIL who has been huffing dust off. UGH! So stupid and she was convulsing yesterday so we cut out trip to visit granny and papa short to come back and help BIL. Well anyways- MIL was stressing so much (along with DH) so I poked Rosie and she woke up (especially when DH started to talk to her and rub the belly!) she started to kick so much! It was great for those two and really helped with the stress and tension inthe room. One kick was so hard I felt her whole foot!!! It was amazing! 
Downside- I slipped off my bumper today and jammed my ribs on the left side into the tail gate. OUCH! But I'm ok and Rosie got PISSED! She kicked and kicked and kicked but everything is OK!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies. Just need to vent, so I apologise in advance!
But what is it with people trying to force a name out of us?
Before our 20w scan, DF and I had people saying "omg you'd better find out what sex it is because I really NEED to know!!" which peed me off enough because, really, what business is it of yours? You'll find out when we want you to find out and if that means waiting until baby is born, so be it.

But we wanted to know too, so we told everyone that bubs is a boy but I want to keep a little bit of news to ourselves and I'm not shy about telling people.
If people ask if we have picked a name my usual answer is "yes but we're keeping it to ourselves for now"
And I always get the dirtiest of looks. Only one person so far has understood why we want to keep it secret. Everyone else is incredibly rude about it. Like it's their RIGHT to know and I've taken that right away from them.

But the truth is, I like having something between just me, DF and our parents/siblings. It's nice to know that on the day of his birth, people will have something new to find out.
And I know our families too well. If they don't like the name, they'll try to change it and it'll make me feel terrible about any name I choose for our son.
And then what if WE decide on something different? (Entirely unlikely but still...)
We'll then have questions about that.

I'm not shy about it on here. I've posted his name but that's simply because I love referring to him by his name and none of you here will tell anyone I know :haha:

Grrr it just annoys me that none of this is allowed to be private. DF doesn't see the point in keeping it secret but is respecting my wishes in the matter and kinda enjoys winding his family up so is happy to go along with it!!

I just wish people didn't think I was the devil for wanting to save something until the day of his birth.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think it's great that you want to keep it secret, sometimes it's better that way. Screw the idiots who think it's their right. When they have a baby, they can do what they want. Perhaps you can be just as annoying as them towards them regarding gender and name issues to give them a taste of their own medicine (just kidding, of course)

As a newly single mom, I am the one who gets to choose my daughter's name, but my own mother felt that it was her right to step in and try to be the second parent when it came to naming her. She shot down every single name I came up with, unless it was the name she wanted. I had Eden Anberlin Maria chosen (Maria after my grandmother) and she shot it down claiming I shouldn't be naming my daughter after a seductive garden, and that Anberlin was so much more beautiful. I had Anberlin in every name I came up with, but because it was never the first name, it was unacceptable. Same with the boys' name. If it was Julian, she shot it down. She hated the boys name I had chosen (Asher Christian Wyatt) because it wasn't Julian.

I love the name Anberlin, but didn't want it as a first name. I caved and just to shut her up, I found a combination where Anberlin is the first name that I love.

DON'T BE WEAK LIKE ME!!! Hold your ground. He's your baby and you have every right to make decisions for him, regardless of other people. If they can't handle that, well, they just need to grow up.


----------



## caro103

we're keeping names secret too :) have told people its a boy but not giving anything else away! Not that we've decided yet but I too want some things to be a surprise! xx


----------



## MissFox

It's your choice on what to name your child and you don't have to tell anyone. When I went to visit a lot of my family I just said "we're calling her Rosie" because if I went into her first name is going ot be Serenity then I knew I would hear it. Well, my sister told my aunt and it was ON! IF YOU ARE GOING TO CALL HER ROSIE THEN WHY NOT HAVE THAT BE HER FIRST NAME?! It sucked. But again it's my child and that is the name I (well, DH) chose and that's how it's going to be!


----------



## laura3103

MissFox said:


> It's your choice on what to name your child and you don't have to tell anyone. When I went to visit a lot of my family I just said "we're calling her Rosie" because if I went into her first name is going ot be Serenity then I knew I would hear it. Well, my sister told my aunt and it was ON! IF YOU ARE GOING TO CALL HER ROSIE THEN WHY NOT HAVE THAT BE HER FIRST NAME?! It sucked. But again it's my child and that is the name I (well, DH) chose and that's how it's going to be!

fox i had the same problem when i was having gertie no one liked her name even though i named her after my nan (Enid Gertrude) i'm now told everyday that i should be calling her enid and not gertie cause it will confuse her but at the end of the day the amount of people now adays that use there middle name instead is unreal.

my little girl will get to chose what she is called when she is older but she will always be my little gertie.

call your baby whatever you like and sod everyone else its nothing to do with them at the end of the day.


oh and if they kept on asking i would come up with a name i knew they would not like and just tell them that to shut them up and see there faces drop lol.


----------



## MissFox

I love "Gertie" 
My little brother's name is Walter John Stewart II but we call him Jack (pet name for John) and we got both grandpas in on one name with him. He is 5 and knows his name is Walter but likes being called Jack. Kids are smart and understand and if my little girl wants to use her first name when she's older and decides to we'll oblige but DH says she'll always be his little Rosie.


----------



## gertrude

we're really lucky, people don't challenge us when we say we're not sharing names


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the only person giving us problems about our name choice is the MIL :grr:

i am really poorly at the moment :cry: and alex is having problems with his teeth so hes not a happy baby at the moment

on the plus side though i can feel and see baby moving from the outside loads now!!! hes even that strong he moved my boobs today , i forgot how much of a weird sensation it is <3


----------



## camerashy

hi girls havent been on this thread in ages but wuhoo were all coming so far now.....cant believe im 25 wks already!!! :):happydance:

*and names: * were keeping our dd's a surprise too lol is really annoying my mother (in a funny way lol) she asks me every time she sees me and my other 2 dd's wont tell her either lol


----------



## camishantel

OMG I think I am dying... this cold is horrible I can't breathe my nose is a faucet... uh


----------



## SazzleR

We're lucky as we've stayed team yellow so there'll be a surprise when the baby comes anyway so we've told people the names we like if they've asked. But you can actually see people screw their noses up at our choice of boys name!!! We're going to call bubs Rex Charlie if it's a boy after both our grandads. DH's grandad only died last year & it's made his gran's year when we asked if we could name bubs after him if it's a boy. We love it so everyone else can keep on with the faces & suit themselves! 

We've chosen Eloise Amy Muriel for a girl. It's tradition in DH's family for girls to have 3 names & also our last name starts with R so didn't want an EAR! Amy & Muriel are our grandma's names but I've always loved Eloise.


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh! Eventually an aubergine! Felt like my ticker was never going to change!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I have a cold too Cami. Not sure it's killing me the way it is you, but it totally SUCKS! :( 

I have the sore throat, sneezing, achy. :( It sucks. 

I'm just really glad that Josie can't catch my cold. That would be horrible.


----------



## camishantel

I think the worst part is I pee on myself everytime I cough or sneeze since Caleb is lying on my bladder... I have to wear super duper extra large plus size pads right now so I don't soak my clothing


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I am at the dr waiting for my scan and doing the gb test. wasnt even told I was doing it this visit so I hope I didnt eat anything that messed it up. I have gained 6lbs this past month. :( so up to a total of 10lbs this pregnancy. cant wait to see my boy.


----------



## MissFox

Reeds- I'm sure with the holidays most of us are bound to pack on a couple extra lbs. Who knows- you might not gain as much next month. 10lbs is not bad at all! I'm curious to see what I've gained- but not til next week- I'm a little afraid since they want me between 15 and 25 lbs. I'm not too worried since last time the weight gain was 6lbs- I'm hoping to keep it to 4 for hte last month but we'll see!


----------



## bernina

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Sorry to those who are feeling under the weather, hope you find some relief soon. I know when I have nasal congestion I love using my netti pot, it's the only way to clear all the gunk out and make it so I can breathe again, without having to take any medication.

Sorry for those who are having issues with not revealing the name or the actual choice of the name, I really wish people would realize that this decision is solely up to mother and father unless they are specifically asked for opinions. 

Just washed up my first load of baby clothes, so exciting but took forever to remove all the tags and hangers, why do they feel the need to secure the heck out of children's clothing. I actually had one piece that was attached to the hanger with a plastic tag. Guess they're getting us ready for all of those toys we'll be opening soon.

Oh yeah, forgot to add, I have gained around 18 lbs, my dr doesn't seem concerned and I seriously don't look like I gained that much, it's all in boobs and stomach, but that seems excessive for not quite 26 weeks. I'm really not eating that much more food or things that are super fattening, but I do go through spurts every month or so where I can't stop eating.


----------



## camishantel

I've used the netti pot it works for all of 5 min uhhh miserable


----------



## bernina

Aww, sorry Cami, when you've got a bad cold the congestion does come back quickly, you're so right. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids, and if you get sick of water try some decaf tea or gatorade, that always helps me to make sure and get plenty of fluids even when water doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## camishantel

Ive been drinking water and OJ think I am going to go take a nap now.. uhhh and I have to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## bernina

Feel better cami.


----------



## camishantel

I'm trying...


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh I am so sorry theres a few of us so ill at the mo! I made it to xmas evening then had a gastro bug which I still have now!!!! I have been sick, diarrhea, shaky, feverish, razor blade throat, cough etc the lot - I have my flu jab on the 4th Jan - typical!!!! Hope you all get better very soon!

We are the same with names- keeping quiet - only you girls know!!! Got to MILS on boxing day and they had done a sweepstake with the name, date and weight of baby LOL!!! No correct guesses so far apart from the middle name ; /


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies, I too am full of cold, had to work all day today and most of my patients this afternoon were coming in because they had colds I got so cross! We are going shopping tomorrow for a pram and cot so hope I am better for that x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

reedsgirl1138 said:


> cant wait to see my boy.

Me either!!! Now that the holidays are over (minus new years which... lets face it, while pregnant isn't very interesting) I feel like the only next exciting thing is BABY BIRTH DAY! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well Gunner is growing like a weed!! He is measuring 27 weeks and 2lbs and 2oz. He was having a party during that scan and was making us laugh. He still doesn't like to show his face but gave us some cute feet shots. LOL


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well Gunner is growing like a weed!! He is measuring 27 weeks and 2lbs and 2oz. He was having a party during that scan and was making us laugh. He still doesn't like to show his face but gave us some cute feet shots. LOL

so he's 2 weeks ahead and they didn't immediately start screaming OMG YOU HAVE GESTATIONAL DIABETES YOUR'RE BABY IS GOING TO BE HUGE HOW ARE WE GOING TO GET HIM OUT!!!!!!!!!

sorry, still annoyed at that. 

trying to avoid simple sugars like OJ and stuff while sick cuz i really don't want her to get any bigger. :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana I also did my GD test today... but don't know the results yet of course. I have only gained a total of 8lbs so my dr isn't worried about Gunner's weight gain plus I have a history of having larger babies so no biggie. I had my son at 36 weeks and he was 8lbs 11oz


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana I am sorry I forgot what was your little girl measuring and at what scan?


----------



## camishantel

uhh the nap didn't help... think I am going to make some dinner with onions maybe that will kill my sinus congestion for awhile.... 
Sandi HOLY CRAP... Gunner is growing fast no wonder your bump grew girlie.... I am going to try to do another bump pic in a few as long as you all promise to be nice being as I look about like how I feel today... so not good


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dana I am sorry I forgot what was your little girl measuring and at what scan?

i had my gd test too came back 144 so i get to have the 4 hour test, joy.
at 21 +4 she was measuring a week ahead and because i'm "bigger" the 89 lb annoying ass dr (the specialist not my OB) started saying i have gd and she's going to be huge and basically made me feel like crap. i've only gained 5 lbs and i'm really happy with that but not getting any props from the drs. really miss my old dr, she was such a sweetheart and didn't mess around. next time i swear i'm smacking that 89 lb dr straight in the teeth. really hope i don't have gd so i can go back and stick out my tongue at her ass.

can you tell i'm bitter? :grr:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I know my bump popped out of nowhere. I am exhausted today but will stay on to admire your bump pic. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just a little Dana. ;) But I can't say I blame you in that matter. Gunner has been measuring a week ahead the whole time..but this scan he is now 2 weeks ahead but I will have another one in 3 weeks at my next appt.


----------



## bernina

Glad to hear your scan went well ReedsGirl, can't wait until we get our next peak at little one. Not sure when that will be, dr didn't say anything about upcoming scans, wonder when the next routine scan is given, anyone in the States know? Last I had was the 20 week scan.


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Just a little Dana. ;) But I can't say I blame you in that matter. Gunner has been measuring a week ahead the whole time..but this scan he is now 2 weeks ahead but I will have another one in 3 weeks at my next appt.

she was always measuring only a couple days ahead. i think she took a shot up because i was really sick and drank nothing but large quantities of OJ for a couple week, which has lots of simple sugar in it and of course babies LOVE those sugars. we shall have to see on jan 17 when i go back to the specialist how far along she is at that point.


----------



## camishantel

I had to put something cute in with it so here is my niece as well
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-25 15.00.55.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









2010-12-28 19.07.57.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8









2010-12-28 19.07.15.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Is anyone's belly button popped yet?? 

Mine hasn't, but it's definitely more shallow than before. I have a particularly deep innie. lol 

But my DH noticed the lightest of a linea nigra starting. :dohh: I was totally not looking forward to that...


----------



## MissFox

Casey- Mine hasn't popped but it went from being 1.5 inches deep (estimate, like the grand canyon seriously!) to under a half inch. We'll see!!! 

Sorry you ladies are feeling so sick.

I think I'm trading in my truck tomorrow. Makes me sad. It's more and more a necessity even while pregnant!! It's been pulling my tummy to even just get in and out and the Durango we are gonna get is a 7 seater and fully loaded. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Casey- Mine hasn't popped but it went from being 1.5 inches deep (estimate, like the grand canyon seriously!) to under a half inch. We'll see!!!

ha ha!! Mine was the same way. I used to be able to stick my pointer finger in it to like an inch, now it barely covers the nail... Plus, I have a freckle that used to be IN my belly button.... now it's on my tummy. It's migrated. :haha: I'm curious if i'll have an outie by the end or not. :shrug:


----------



## camishantel

I don't think I will have a outie as mine is so deep....I think it has gotten shallower but don't think it will ever pop


----------



## chocojen

Hey everyone,

My belly button has not popped but is getting shallower by the day!!!! I too have started to develop a linea nigra, not that I can see it as my bump is in the way!!!

My feet and ankles have started swelling at the end of long days now, they are fine apart from on the days I do 14 hour shifts. I have been using a reviving foot spray from mothercare which is like heaven in a bottle when I use it at the end of the day!

Today we are off pram and cot shopping, I am really excited about finally buying something for the little man! We have nothing so far other than bits we have been given by friends and family so this should help with making things more real! That and the fact that he is wriggling so much now!

Have a good day everyone
x


----------



## herm2011

I'm right at the rear of the month due 29th April and expecting a boy ! congrats to all us April mummies to be !! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

herm2011 said:


> I'm right at the rear of the month due 29th April and expecting a boy ! congrats to all us April mummies to be !! xx

hi welcome x


----------



## UkCath

Hi Herm, congrats.

Well hopefully I got through the Xmas visit to stay with the inlaws okay, I am sure MIL attempted to feed me something from every group on the "banned foods" list. 

Hope you all had a great Xmas.

Is anyone doing anything for new year? I think we are just going to stay in, to be honest I have had my fill now of watching people get drunk and party around me! Or am I being too miserable?


----------



## laura3103

afternoon girls.x 

how are you all today???

i'm a little depressed today had a letter come from the housing ass with more forms to fill out i'm 1st reserve on a house an they are new builds so its not looking good meanin i've got to stay in my dads living room longer :( i was hoping 2011 was gonna be my year but it feels its already starting badly.

ok sorry seriously need to snap out of this now its not good for me or my babies but i cant help feeling down :cry: i just wanted to have my own home somewhere nice for my LOs to live without arguments with my dad over gerties toys and baby stuff.

on a brighter note cause my dad knows how much its all getting to me he has brought me a pair of boots from evans and hes gonna buy gertie some new trainers. 

sorry for my depressing rant but i dont have anyone else to talk to apart from gert and i dont want her to see me get upset.


----------



## camishantel

sorry your having a rough day hun :hugs: 
AFM I am back at work today and miserable I really don't know how I am going to make it another 9 hours... and I really think this virus is affecting Caleb as he is not moving really ... I just want to go home and sleep


----------



## Tasha360

I feel like that today too laura. Ive got that horrible virus thats doing the rounds and feel like crap. My house also looks like a pig sty following Xmas. We just have toys on top of toys and you cant move in my living room or the kids bedrooms. I dont know where im going to fit the new babies in. Havent done much today, stayed in my pj's and felt sorry for myself just watched a few dvd's with Jaimee and played with some of their new prezzies. Gotta go and cook some tea now xxx


----------



## Tasha360

herm2011 said:


> I'm right at the rear of the month due 29th April and expecting a boy ! congrats to all us April mummies to be !! xx

welcome hun, congrats on your boy xx


----------



## chocojen

woooooooooohooooooooooooooo we have ordered a pushchair and boughr nursery furniture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

UkCath said:


> Is anyone doing anything for new year? I think we are just going to stay in, to be honest I have had my fill now of watching people get drunk and party around me! Or am I being too miserable?

I'm cooking for 8 of us on NY's eve. Thought a nice dinner party round at ours was much better than sitting in the pub watching everyone get drunk & getting squished by rowdy people! I can also sly off to bed when I want to! x


----------



## camishantel

YAY they sent me home now in my pj's and resting hope this gets over with soon no fun being sick much less being sick while pregnant.... sorry to everyone else who is feeling rubbish


----------



## caro103

Sorry so many are having rough days :(, hopefully things will improve soon!

I hit the sales today :lol: poor credit card! though got some lovely bargains! think I could be in trouble regularly once mat leave has started! hehe.

Gotta go out for dinner with the MIL tonight...eek wish me luck!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i forgot to send off my HIP form today ! :duh:

will send it off tomorrow - they have been coming through quite quickly so hopefully it wont take to long

im going to buy the crib matterace and crib bale with it and another monitor


----------



## JakesMummy

OMG My fever won't go down - so pissed off at this virus - thank god Dean has been off this week as he had had Jake whilst I have been in bed all day - managed to get up every hour last night in pain-argh! Dean is such a sweetie though - he made me Rock Cakes but I can't taste them!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my boobs just started leaking !

they never did when i was pregnant with phoebe or alex lol weird


----------



## Tasha360

My boobs have been leaking since 12 weeks, but they leaked early in my other pregnancies too. Glad to hear the Hip grants are coming through fairly quickly, mind you mines spent already, i borrowed it off my Dad until it came so i could get my pushchair while i saw it cheap. xx


----------



## loopy82

laura3103 said:


> afternoon girls.x
> 
> how are you all today???
> 
> i'm a little depressed today had a letter come from the housing ass with more forms to fill out i'm 1st reserve on a house an they are new builds so its not looking good meanin i've got to stay in my dads living room longer :( i was hoping 2011 was gonna be my year but it feels its already starting badly.
> 
> ok sorry seriously need to snap out of this now its not good for me or my babies but i cant help feeling down :cry: i just wanted to have my own home somewhere nice for my LOs to live without arguments with my dad over gerties toys and baby stuff.
> 
> on a brighter note cause my dad knows how much its all getting to me he has brought me a pair of boots from evans and hes gonna buy gertie some new trainers.
> 
> sorry for my depressing rant but i dont have anyone else to talk to apart from gert and i dont want her to see me get upset.

Just back to the hip grant again, the midwife mentioned at my appointment today that because I'm borderline I might still be able to get it. She's going to send the form off at my next appointment anyway and see, you're around the same as me so might be worth you doing it to maybe? If you can it might get the year off to a better start than you thought!


----------



## CottlestonPie

My boobs leaked the other day! Dunno if it's normal but... It was after sex. like being aroused triggered it or something? It hasn't happened since. Weird. Sorry if tmi!


----------



## MissFox

I think I read that stimulation has something to do with it. I noticed that one day- got some leaking but nothing since and it was right after I had nipple stimulation. 
The weather here has been CRAZY! SUN RAIN SUN HAIL CLOWDY RAIN HAIL SUN over and over!


----------



## chocojen

morning,
we are gonna get paint today and start sorting the nursery!!!! So excited now we have some furniture etc to go in it!
We also ordered our car seat last night from boots online, they have great deals on the maxicosi pebble which we were gonna get anyway. Normally the pebble and the base is £300 but we got them both for £208 with the sale and my 20% off voucher from the parenting club.
Have a good day everyone 
xxx


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,I haven't posted on here in forever!
I had a 4d scan on the 23rd and finally found out i'm team pink:happydance:
I already have 2 lil boys,so i'm over the moon!
Tasha can you give me a pink stork on the front page please?!!:hugs:


----------



## smeej

Hey everyone,

I've not been on for a while, but have just caught up on everybodies posts.
Congrats to those having reached V day , and to all those who know what team they are on! I hope everyone that's feeling poorly makes a good recovery in time for the New Year.

I had another 2 scans the week before Xmas - another heart one for little one showed that everything is looking good! They will do the final one at the end of January, so hoping that everything continues to develop as normal. The other scan checked placental bloodflow , which is also good and means i am at a low risk of pre-eclampsia. However - little one is not so little! - she is "larger than average" size and her Abdominal circumference is almost off the scale. Therefore - I have to go for the GT test - the fasting, 4 hour one at 28 weeks. Of course it is a great sign that she is developing well and they think she is big and healthy - just a bit worrying about what will happen if she continues to grow at this rate!!!

Is anyone elses little one measuring on the larger side?

Anyway - I started back at work yesterday, so it feels like Xmas has come and gone so quickly!
However, DH and I took advantage of the Sales and have bought a Cot and lots of bits and pieces for the nursery from Mamas and Papas. It's just so adorable and I can't stop looking at it! 
We still have a fair bit to do around the house to get it ready for the arrival - and i'm desperate to get on and get things done!

I'm so keen for the new year to happen and get things sorted - I know i'm wishing time away , but I am just getting really impatient now! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Smeej my little man is measuring 2 weeks ahead at his scan. We was 25 weeks and overall he was measuring 27 weeks. His belly was 28+3 I believe. I had done the 1hours GD test that day and haven't heard any news so I am assuning all is well. I just have big babies. He was already 2lbs 2oz. Good luck at the GD test hope all is well. XX


----------



## SazzleR

smeej said:


> Is anyone elses little one measuring on the larger side?

I am Smeej. Just had my 25 week check up & I'm measuring 27 weeks. That could just be my womb is bigger or more fluid but MW said they don't worry til it's 3 weeks ahead & bubs could just have had a growth spurt (prob due to all the Xmas choc ! lol). Let's hope at my 28 week check bubs has slowed down a bit. Don't fancy a 10lb-er as my first! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

smeej said:


> I know i'm wishing time away , but I am just getting really impatient now! :)

you and me both!!! 

DH and I are trying to buy a used car by owner, and we have to wait until our tax refund comes in. Until then, i'm still stuck with no car because DH has to use mine to get to work since it's his that died. 

Also-- My mother might be coming into town to help with the nursery. :) All this is in January. I just wish the year would be over already because 2011 is gonna bring me a BABY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

SazzleR said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone elses little one measuring on the larger side?
> 
> I am Smeej. Just had my 25 week check up & I'm measuring 27 weeks. That could just be my womb is bigger or more fluid but MW said they don't worry til it's 3 weeks ahead & bubs could just have had a growth spurt (prob due to all the Xmas choc ! lol). Let's hope at my 28 week check bubs has slowed down a bit. Don't fancy a 10lb-er as my first! xClick to expand...

At my 21 week scan they measured my belly but didn't say anything. :shrug:

How do you know if your measuring bigger?? I guess if they don't say anything than it doesn't matter. 

I have my (nearly) 25 week scan next week.... maybe that's when it really matter.... :shrug:

My doctors hardly say anything to me. They just check baby's heart, answer any questions, and send me on my way after I pee in a cup. :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- can you all do me a favor and think warm thoughts- my friend is lost in Tahoe snowbaording. It's been almost 48 hours and the infrared on the black hawk didn't find her. It's not looking good but I have to stay positive. She's a ski instructor so she would know what to do to survive but time is running out. I just hope they find her today.


----------



## camishantel

Ugh at the er dr said to come in and be monitored as have had for asthma attacks with this stupid sickness


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey they can tell by the measurements they take at your scan.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Missfox will be praying for your friend. How scary. 

Cami hope everything is kk hun. thinking of you


----------



## smeej

SazzleR said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone elses little one measuring on the larger side?
> 
> I am Smeej. Just had my 25 week check up & I'm measuring 27 weeks. That could just be my womb is bigger or more fluid but MW said they don't worry til it's 3 weeks ahead & bubs could just have had a growth spurt (prob due to all the Xmas choc ! lol). Let's hope at my 28 week check bubs has slowed down a bit. Don't fancy a 10lb-er as my first! xClick to expand...

It's my first too - eek!

Lets hope it all balances out over the next few weeks :)


----------



## camishantel

They are having trouble finding his heart rate but he is kicking me so I know he is fine.....I just feel horrible and they wanted to make sure I and caleb are getting enough oxygen with the asthma attacks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Keep us updated hun. I will be praying for you.


----------



## MissFox

Cami- sorry you're so sick! Hope you feel better soon and that you and Caleb are OK!


----------



## camishantel

They think it is bronchitis uh getting breathing treatments in a minute


----------



## MissFox

So they found my friend. She didn't make it.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh MissFox, that's awful news to hear. Thinking of you. Sending lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## UkCath

MissFox, how awful. That's such sad news.


----------



## camishantel

Oh hun I am sorry


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> So they found my friend. She didn't make it.

omg that's awful!!! :cry: 

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## MissFox

Thank you all. It's so sad. She was such an amazing person. She will be missed greatly.


----------



## caro103

ohhh missfox I'm so so sorry hun, how awful :(

cami hope you get better soon hun xx


----------



## JakesMummy

MissFox I am incredibly sorry to hear the sad news - so tragic..may she rest in peace.

Cami - I have just got over the flu but now been diagnosed with Acute Bronchitis - I also have asthma so needless to say I am in so much pain! Can't breathe and asthma inhalers dont touch it - needless to say, baby girl is kicking up a whirlwind in there, and having a party so shes OK! just Mummy feeling miserable! My fever spiked quite high last night so I knew it wasn't a standard cough. If it is bad tomorrow morning I'll be heading to A&E. Really hope u get better very soon!

Ahh LO has got hiccups right now and its so funny seeing my belly jump every 5 seconds for a minute or so! Jake got them so much towards the end, they got irritating! OMG I woke up this morning and my top and sheets were covered with my milk - I am not wearing the pads as they don't fit into my bra properly as I need to get measured again, so they were useless! Will pop into M&S tomorrow and get some new bras - yay! I am not resorting to nursing bras just yet - i hate them!


----------



## gertrude

oh missfox I'm so sorry :( that's really sad :(


----------



## camishantel

Oh I love nursing bras I have had one since last year when I lost my lo... I would go in bronchitis with asthma can turn into pneumonia so quickly they have put me on steroids and see giving me breathing treatments so I will be here for awhile now if they would bring me some water


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JakesMummy said:


> Cami - I have just got over the flu but now been diagnosed with Acute Bronchitis - I also have asthma so needless to say I am in so much pain! Can't breathe and asthma inhalers dont touch it - needless to say, baby girl is kicking up a whirlwind in there, and having a party so shes OK! just Mummy feeling miserable! My fever spiked quite high last night so I knew it wasn't a standard cough. If it is bad tomorrow morning I'll be heading to A&E. Really hope u get better very soon!

I had acute bronchitis earlier in pregnancy. Had an inhaler for a long while.... but it's settled now. It really sucks feeling like you can't breathe!! Hope you two feel better!! :flower:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Missfox, I'm so sorry. Hope you and her family find comfort during this hard time.


----------



## gertrude

slightly off track but is anyone else REALLY worried about being shit at being a mum? What if I hate it? What if I can't do it?

*stress*


----------



## CaseyBaby718

gertrude said:


> slightly off track but is anyone else REALLY worried about being shit at being a mum? What if I hate it? What if I can't do it?
> 
> *stress*

I can't say that i've felt it myself. I often wonder if it'll be more stressful than I imagined or if I mess up somehow because i'm not prepared but I can't say i've thought that i'd hate it or couldn't do it. 

But I think it's normal to feel that way. It's a HUGE step in life and it's a VERY big commitment to make.... plus this little baby is SO dependent on you and what you do for him/her. 

In the end though... they are just feelings. Like cold feet. I'm sure you'll be a good mom, you'll love being one and you'll be able to do it well. :flower:

But it may not all come at the birth room. I read an article that you should give yourself time to bond to your child. Not all mother's cry with joy the moment they see their baby. And a lot of them are overwhelmed at first, especially with a first baby. It's like forming any other relationship. You have to give it time :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Has anyone started or finished their nursery??:shrug:


----------



## gertrude

I think I'm just anxious about the change to what I can and can't do with my days - I guess I'm just pretty selfish as a person

ach it'll be fine, I'm excited about it and love the whole idea, but just question my abilities - just don't want to be shit at it


----------



## gertrude

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Has anyone started or finished their nursery??:shrug:

not started yet no :blush:

in fact I'm not buying anything until March I think :blush:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well luckily i have stuff left over my daughter, but i haven't started actually putting the room together...I'm sure i will get around to it eventually..LOL:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox I am so sorry for your loss. XX


----------



## CaseyBaby718

gertrude said:


> I think I'm just anxious about the change to what I can and can't do with my days - I guess I'm just pretty selfish as a person
> 
> ach it'll be fine, I'm excited about it and love the whole idea, but just question my abilities - just don't want to be shit at it

Definitely not a selfish person!! :hugs: Everyone has anxiety about their abilities. 

Having apprehension about how your life will change after baby is a very common issue. 
:flower:


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on team pink vbaby3, stork added

MissFox i am so so sorry to hear about your friend :-( 

Cami and jakesmummy hope your feeling better soon. Im stil realy rough today, feel like i cant breathe.

My Lo's havent got a nursery, they will be in with us we dont have room anywhere else. We are trying to save enough deposit to move again.
xx


----------



## bernina

Cami, JakesMummy, and Tasha (and anyone else who's feeling poorly), hope you're feeling better soon. 

MissFox, I am so sorry about your friend. I heard about it on the news this morning, just awful. :hugs:

Finally went out and got a proper bra. Decided on an underwire nursing bra, but really it fits like a regular bra so even if I don't end up nursing (or it doesn't fit when I do nurse) I'll still feel like I got a good use out of it. The scary thing is my pre pregnancy bra size was 34 C/D, I had to buy a 38 E, just crazy, I never thought they could go up that much. Picked up a sleep nursing bra too, it's so comfy I think I'll be changing into it as soon as I get home each day. Also picked up some new undies, had to go up from M to L in those too. Just got regular bikini briefs, since I wore only thongs before I figured I should probably switch to some normal panties for the duration, especially for wearing pads post partum.

We've started on the nursery, have the crib, dresser, and Poang chair and ottoman from Ikea. I was going to start sewing the crib skirt tonight but that will have to wait until tomorrow. Just got a call from my Dad that my aunts are coming over so will pop in over there to visit this evening. I found some art that I'd like to order online so might be getting that in the next few weeks. We still need to find a bookcase but think besides decorating we're pretty much set.

Gertrude, I have fears about not being able to bond with my baby or just being selfish and not putting baby first. I also have fears of post partum depression and have told DH that he must keep a close eye on me in the days following the birth to make sure that I'm acting normal. I haven't dealt with depression before but am just really scared of the hormones that will be raging through my body. I think all of those fears are normal though.

Sorry for the ultra long post, haven't been on for a bit so lots of catching up to do.

Hope everyone has a lovely New Years!!! Come on 2011 so we can meet our little ones!!!


----------



## laura3103

miss fox sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

at the minute i dont have a nursery or even anywhere to put the baby u have gertie in my bedroom in her cot and my bed so if i dont move before hand i will have to co-sleep with him and god knows where i am meant to put the rest of the stuff.


----------



## DanaBump

i would agree in the whole scared about being a shit mom thing, only i'm scared we're doing this too soon.

dr is putting me on anti depressants come 38 weeks so my body will already be set once baby comes. i have a history of depression and would rather be prepared than wait the 2 weeks for everything to kick in before really enjoying my little girl. 

she's not really getting a nursery. things are set up in our room for now and then she'll be sharing a room with my step son for a couple years. he will get a kick out of it and he's young enough (will be 7) that it really won't make much of an issue. 

i've had a shit of a day and could really use a big ol drink and about 43 smokes tho i haven't smoked in over a year. ugh!


----------



## camishantel

back from the ER... I am to be off work and on bed rest until the 1st as I was having contractions with all the coughing and stuff.... they put me on steroids to help my breathing... Caleb is ok he has been movign on and off all day... it took them awhile to find his heartbeat but I am used to that as he likes to hide his heart from the ultrasound people... but I could feel him moving the entire time... they were trying to find it using a doppler and the girl is like I have no clue really what I am doing hehe... it is so funny as I have no problem here at home but she couldn't hear anything not even the weird sounds your tummy makes so I really think she was not doing it right... didn't think it was that hard


----------



## reedsgirl1138

cami hope your not climbing any ladders right now. LOL


----------



## camishantel

no ladders today.... just chaged the bed sheets since I have to stay there for a couple days


----------



## chocojen

Sam, I am so sorry to hear about your friend, my thoughts are with you, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cami, get well soon

We have bought all our nursery furniture and yesterday painted some test colours on the wall yesterday so just need to decide which of 4 colours to go for then paint and order carpet. Then we can build all the furniture we have bought and start accesorizing.....with pirates and boats!

I am working today and tomorrow so wont be checking in for a few days, for those of you celebrating new year have a good one tonight. Happy New Year everyone, we all have a very exciting one to look forward too!

x


----------



## smeej

So sorry to hear about your friend Miss Fox - how tragic :(

Hope everyone that's poorly starts to feel better soon!


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how's everyone doing??? hope you've all been well x

Firstly, MissFox, i am so sorry to hear about your friend:hugs:

well, i wanted to share some good news; it's been 3 months since my MMC and today............:bfp:

I am so pleased, but i am excited and terrified at the same time.

Anyway, just thought i'd let you all know :hi:

take care x


----------



## smeej

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how's everyone doing??? hope you've all been well x
> 
> Firstly, MissFox, i am so sorry to hear about your friend:hugs:
> 
> well, i wanted to share some good news; it's been 3 months since my MMC and today............:bfp:
> 
> I am so pleased, but i am excited and terrified at the same time.
> 
> Anyway, just thought i'd let you all know :hi:
> 
> take care x

CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how's everyone doing??? hope you've all been well x
> 
> Firstly, MissFox, i am so sorry to hear about your friend:hugs:
> 
> well, i wanted to share some good news; it's been 3 months since my MMC and today............:bfp:
> 
> I am so pleased, but i am excited and terrified at the same time.
> 
> Anyway, just thought i'd let you all know :hi:
> 
> take care x

Congrats!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Holy crap congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so so happy for you hunny..... Just had to explain to the office why I squeed in front of my workmates lol 
Wishing you all the luck in the world hun. You deserve it xxxx


----------



## bernina

Congratulations jeffsar, that is absolutely wonderful news, what an amazing way to ring in the new year. Sending loads of prayers and sticky dust your way!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks girls!!!

it hasn't quite sunk in yet, but we are delighted - and scared of course, but hey, i have to have PMA or i'll go mad. when i left you all in Sept i never saw this happening again so soon, so i am very lucky.

send me your sticky baby dust girls, and take good care of your bumps!

Sarah
xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how's everyone doing??? hope you've all been well x
> 
> Firstly, MissFox, i am so sorry to hear about your friend:hugs:
> 
> well, i wanted to share some good news; it's been 3 months since my MMC and today............:bfp:
> 
> I am so pleased, but i am excited and terrified at the same time.
> 
> Anyway, just thought i'd let you all know :hi:
> 
> take care x

Omg! Congrats!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
:hugs:

best of luck to you sweetie!


----------



## caro103

wow congrats jeffstar! hope this ones a sticky one for you :D

Happy new year everyone! xx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Jeffsar!!! That is wonderful news. 
DH was saying that for every life lost there are 10 new ones. I just hope that all 10 are as amazing as the friend I lost.
I got a new Mommy Mobile yesterday. Traded in my beloved truck and got a 2002 Dodge RAM1500 fully loaded with only 49,000 miles on it! I'm very happy. It gets significantly worse gas mileage than my old truck but I'm curious to see how this does on the highway and such- I've only been driving it around town. I really want my little girl to be safe in the car.


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations jeffsar!!!!!!

do you have fb? would love to be able to follow/stalk you.

spending the morning in tears because for the second year in a row i won't be able to do anything for new years. everyone i know is going out to the bars and even tho i could go and wouldn't drink, it's just not the same and rather annoying. **enter pity party here**


----------



## MissFox

Well, tonight I'm goin to sing LIKE A G6 to myself and get my drink on with some Shirley Temples. And try to not let DH get too drunk watching his favorite band.


----------



## DanaBump

:rofl: you should burn that song on a cd and put it on reapeat while you're driving :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

HAHAHHHAHAHA I SHOULD! DH HATES it though. He really really dislikes that song. But with the bumpin stereo that my Mommy mobile came with it does sound REALLY good. Hmmm... Ideas Ideas.


----------



## DanaBump

i'd be all, "you get to drink, i get to be so fly like a g6"


----------



## MissFox

Yea- that's pretty much my attitude.


----------



## camishantel

JEFFSAR... congrats hun and sending you a whole lot of my :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jeffsar wonderful news hun! So happy for you. 

Missfox seen your new ride on FB its SWEET! I am a truck girl too but I now drive a 2009 Jeep Cherokee cause I can't get my booty in our truck anymore. LOL 

Hope everyone has a HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Random post...

Why do i crave extremely sweet things:blush:?? Anybody crave sweets all the time??

I really want some banana pudding and there is no where to get it so I guess i need to learn to make it:haha:LOL!!

Anyways..*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy's I have chocolate cupcakes ready for my New Year's celebration. LOL


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Emmy's I have chocolate cupcakes ready for my New Year's celebration. LOL


Yum...Chocolate cupcakes:laugh2:

I have to watch myself and have fruit around the house instead of sweet things b/c if not im sure i would gain a ton..LOL:haha:


----------



## camishantel

I'm making chocolate chip cookies as we speak... mmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Ohh...all this talk of cupcakes and cookies makes me want something sweet even more...Looks like me and my little girl will be baking something later to ring in the new year..LOL:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds yummy Cami!! I usually do fruit Emmy's but this is a special occassion!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Reeds. My first car was a Camaro my second was a 85 Nissan King Cab and my third was my 07 Dakota. They keep getting Bigger and Bigger! This one has the running boards so I can get in and the seat is smaller and adjustable pedals so I can be further away from the steering wheel. I've got a while longer driving before I have to ask DH to drive for me again. He was having to dive me almost everywhere in the Dakota because my belly was rubbing at 20 weeks!

Here is a pic for the rest of you:
 



Attached Files:







02RAM.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its a good looking truck Sam! We have a 2006 Ford 150 but its lifted with 35inch tires on it. With no running boards so my preggo but can't get in it. I can but its a pain and uncomfortable. LOL


----------



## DanaBump

i'm with you emmy's, i want sweets all the time but keep talking myself out of them. i try to do the whole fruit thing but mostly just limit whatever i'm having. only 5 lbs gained and loving it!


----------



## Tasha360

HUGE CONGRATS JEFFSAR!!!!!!!

Well ive had a very eventful day, after feeling like crap all week i decided to pop to Asda in Merry Hill for a few bits with my mom and the kids. Well at the checkout i felt a bit faint so went to walk out of the shop and passed out. I cant remember too much but they said i passed out again and was a bit weary for 45 mins so they called me an ambulance and took me to hospital. Been checked out and its turns out im anemic so im now on iron tablets. Im so embarrased, everybody was crowded round me lying on the floor hope there was no one i knew! Anyway im back home and ok now but dont think ill be going on anymore shopping trips in a hurry
xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How scary Tasha. I am glad you are ok.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

So sorry to hear about your friend miss fox xxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations Jeffsar xxxxx


----------



## bernina

Glad to hear you're okay Tasha, what a scare. Hopefully the iron tabs will help. Did they give you a stool softener along with them?


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha that would be scary - glad your on the right pills though! I don't have a softener with mine, and wish I asked for it now1!!!!

MissFox that truck is huge! It would look so odd here as we have small roads and cars, it would barely fit down my road!! Lol! I drive a Ford Focus hatchback but even that has short seatbelts which make me struggle when leaning forward at a blind spot looking for traffic!
There was some kinda car Dodge something I saw the other day, and I felt like a mini next to it LOL!


----------



## camishantel

oh Tasha sorry to hear about that but glad you are ok hun... MY HOUSE STINKS.... I think the cat had a accident somewhere I can't find... UH


----------



## MissFox

My dakota had 32s on it (largest that would fit without a custom lift- since they didn't make anything for that truck so all I had was an extra leafspring and a leveling kit and tires that were 3 inches taller than stock. This one will have some bigger tires on it eventually but not yet. 
Where I live the roads suck. There are lots of small roads that we all drive too fast on but it always works out. I'd like to point out that it's not the biggest truck I could have gotten lol. Fits me just right! I'm really excited about it. I love driving it. Gas mileage isn't too much worse than the smaller truck either. 
Tasha- I hope there aren't any more fainting spells! And glad that they found you are anemic. Hopefully the iron pills work!


----------



## chocojen

Hey Girls

Tasha hope you feel better soon

Anyone else got extremely swollen ankles and feet? I cant fit any shoes on and they are really sore x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox said:


> My dakota had 32s on it (largest that would fit without a custom lift- since they didn't make anything for that truck so all I had was an extra leafspring and a leveling kit and tires that were 3 inches taller than stock. This one will have some bigger tires on it eventually but not yet.
> Where I live the roads suck. There are lots of small roads that we all drive too fast on but it always works out. I'd like to point out that it's not the biggest truck I could have gotten lol. Fits me just right! I'm really excited about it. I love driving it. Gas mileage isn't too much worse than the smaller truck either.
> Tasha- I hope there aren't any more fainting spells! And glad that they found you are anemic. Hopefully the iron pills work!

Sounds like your Dakota was sweet too! Oh sometimes I think I should have been a man...I like trucks so much. haha. We also live on a nasty gravel road so a 4 wheel drive is a must have. It sounds like you picked the perfect Mommy mobile for you! Can't wait to see it once you get to lift it. LOL


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> My dakota had 32s on it (largest that would fit without a custom lift- since they didn't make anything for that truck so all I had was an extra leafspring and a leveling kit and tires that were 3 inches taller than stock. This one will have some bigger tires on it eventually but not yet.
> Where I live the roads suck. There are lots of small roads that we all drive too fast on but it always works out. I'd like to point out that it's not the biggest truck I could have gotten lol. Fits me just right! I'm really excited about it. I love driving it. Gas mileage isn't too much worse than the smaller truck either.
> Tasha- I hope there aren't any more fainting spells! And glad that they found you are anemic. Hopefully the iron pills work!
> 
> Sounds like your Dakota was sweet too! Oh sometimes I think I should have been a man...I like trucks so much. haha. We also live on a nasty gravel road so a 4 wheel drive is a must have. It sounds like you picked the perfect Mommy mobile for you! Can't wait to see it once you get to lift it. LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: i told her i would be scared to be driving around her as i sure other drivers can barely see her little short self inside that gigantic truck :haha:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> i'm with you emmy's, i want sweets all the time but keep talking myself out of them. i try to do the whole fruit thing but mostly just limit whatever i'm having. only 5 lbs gained and loving it!

I have gained 9lbs :blush: i don't know if that's a lot or not...and honestly don't care LOL i blame it on the holidays :haha:


----------



## helen1234

happy new year to all the april girlies.

we're having babies this tear eeeeek 

:happydance:


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> HUGE CONGRATS JEFFSAR!!!!!!!
> 
> Well ive had a very eventful day, after feeling like crap all week i decided to pop to Asda in Merry Hill for a few bits with my mom and the kids. Well at the checkout i felt a bit faint so went to walk out of the shop and passed out. I cant remember too much but they said i passed out again and was a bit weary for 45 mins so they called me an ambulance and took me to hospital. Been checked out and its turns out im anemic so im now on iron tablets. Im so embarrased, everybody was crowded round me lying on the floor hope there was no one i knew! Anyway im back home and ok now but dont think ill be going on anymore shopping trips in a hurry
> xx

i nearly passed out in merry hill testerday, i said to oh theres no fresh air in there at all, and is so hot, glad you ok hun xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS JEFFSAR!!!!!!!
> 
> Well ive had a very eventful day, after feeling like crap all week i decided to pop to Asda in Merry Hill for a few bits with my mom and the kids. Well at the checkout i felt a bit faint so went to walk out of the shop and passed out. I cant remember too much but they said i passed out again and was a bit weary for 45 mins so they called me an ambulance and took me to hospital. Been checked out and its turns out im anemic so im now on iron tablets. Im so embarrased, everybody was crowded round me lying on the floor hope there was no one i knew! Anyway im back home and ok now but dont think ill be going on anymore shopping trips in a hurry
> xx
> 
> i nearly passed out in merry hill testerday, i said to oh theres no fresh air in there at all, and is so hot, glad you ok hun xxxClick to expand...

I feel faint if i'm out and about and it feels too hot as well... it like suffocating! 

Feel better Tasha. Glad they found the cause.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy New year April mommies to be!! We will get to met our miracles soon! XX


----------



## SazzleR

Happy new year girls! Can't believe in 3 months time we'll be starting to hit our EDDs! x


----------



## jessop27

Happy New Year April mommies!

Congratulations Jeffsar :)
Tasha hope your feeling better soon xx
Miss Fox sorry to hear about your friend :( xx


----------



## gertrude

Merry Hell has that effect on people pregnant or not :haha: hope you're ok now

I've put on well over 1st now, so don't worry about it :D


----------



## Tasha360

Happy new year to all you lovelies!

Im just having a chill out day today. My mum has popped down and taken the kids over to see my auntie so im guna try and have an hours nap now. XX


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've put on at lease 1.5st... Trying not to worry too much about it til after the birth.

I'm going to have quite a big week this week hopefully!
Contract is up on my flat at the end of match but DF and I have seen a house for rent that we really like and because we've been living in the flat with rain water leaking in through the hall, stairs and landing Walls and the bedroom ceiling AND there's black mould all over the bathroom, we're battling it out with the landlord and estate agents this week to get out of our contract early. Scary but I hope it works. I don't want my baby breathing in mould spores because the contractors continue dragging their feet.

Sorry that wasn't meant to be a rant. I'm trying to be an angel and bottle up my worries so DF doesn't have more things to stress about so I guess I needed to let it out!!

I'm officially joining 3rd tri tomorrow. It still doesn't feel "proper" yet. Where have the last 6 months gone???


----------



## gertrude

oh fingers crossed you can get out of your contract - I'd threaten environmental health that normally gets people focused!

I finish work in 2.5months. Crikey. Can't wait! Really should start thinking about buying things shouldn't I :blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

happy new year girls xx


----------



## MissFox

Happy New Years... Too bad I'm starting this one off as a SickyFace. I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## DanaBump

Happy New Year!!!

decided to skip mandatory overtime at work today to sit home with my dh watch the rose bowl and eat monkey bread. shhhh!!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Happy New Year ladies and April bumps :flower::hugs: 

Dana... what is monkey bread?


----------



## DanaBump

AmethystDream said:


> Happy New Year ladies and April bumps :flower::hugs:
> 
> Dana... what is monkey bread?

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/monkey-bread/c2630804-4bbd-4672-8f63-2d24d5b9031b


----------



## AmethystDream

Why in the name of all that is holy have I only just been told about this stuff now?

:blush::cloud9:

First thing I'll be making when I'm back on my feet. Much obliged, Dana :flower:


----------



## DanaBump

i have no idea but it is OMG YUMMM!!!!


----------



## laura3103

happy new year girls before we know it our little ones will be due!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were all having little ones this year :shock:


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies, so this morning my work shoes wouldnt fit so had to wear crocs today, now the swelling is spreading up my legs, it is so tight it hurts. I have 4 days off now so hope it will settle if I keep my legs up

x


----------



## laura3103

thought i would post my 24 week bump pic

please excuse the lovely big pink knickers lol


----------



## JakesMummy

wow laura - he has certainly grown these last couple of weeks!!!

Dana - I'll be stealing that recipe too although the Bisquik can only be bought in am American food section in a department store, here! I have seen it before though - just need to change the measurements to English ones. Looks sooooo good!!

I am ALMOST over the bug but it has been a bugger to shift - will spend tomorrow shopping and painting my hallway..exciting. Not!


----------



## laura3103

thanks chick he never stops moving now and is constantly kicking me in the bladder and cervix little monster but i love it.x

hope your feeling back to normal soon .x.


----------



## AmethystDream

JakesMummy said:


> wow laura - he has certainly grown these last couple of weeks!!!
> 
> Dana - I'll be stealing that recipe too although the Bisquik can only be bought in am American food section in a department store, here! I have seen it before though - just need to change the measurements to English ones. Looks sooooo good!!
> 
> I am ALMOST over the bug but it has been a bugger to shift - will spend tomorrow shopping and painting my hallway..exciting. Not!

Psssst... you can get Bisquik from Tesco :shhh:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

my bloody fruit ticker has disappeared!


----------



## lyndsey37

cant believe il be going over to 3rd trimester in 5 days - its going so fast, cant wait to meet my lil princess now :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## chocojen

only just realised...yesterday was VDAY!!!!


----------



## caro103

choco hope the swelling goes down :wacko:

are people on the mend now?

i feel a bit like i've been hit over the head this morning :dohh:, ended up going to bed nearer 2am last night :blush: but then made ourselves get up at 9 to prepare to go back to work tuesday but now i'm soooo tired! :haha:....will be grateful when I can sleep at a decent hour tonight though :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woohoo! 3rd tri today!

Hope everyone's starting to feel a bit better. 
DF did some research and it turns out that I may not have had much of a cold at all. The symptoms can also be caused/worsened by the black mould in our bathroom that our landlord has ignored for over a year. So yeah. My bathroom's toxic I guess? Hmph.


----------



## Tasha360

Afternoon girls, glad to hear some of you are on the mend. Mine seems to be getting worse :-( Hope im better before Tuesday when OH goes back to work, dont think i could cope looking after the kids on my own feeling like this xx


----------



## simmy85

how do u get the april sweet peas logo :D


----------



## JakesMummy

well my day didn't even make it out of bed!! Jake now has the virus and his temp shot up..he has been in my bed all day, just drinking..he managed half a rice cake before passing out again! I am booking him in to docs tomo as his ear is extremely waxy and I wouldn'tmind them checking it out as he keeps digging his finger in, but the fever accompanies so don't want him having an ear infection.

I haven't got out of bed either as I am looking after him, with Bronchitis - his household needs isolating from the world!

Cottleston -we have mould in our kitchen and our landlord took so long, I threatened them now we r getting a new kitchen - however, my health has been shit because of it - I suffer asthma which is made worse by the spores and I swear I have been ill more times here than anywhere else because of it. Hope you get it sorted asap - appalling you should be in them conditions..


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- YOU NEED TO GET RID OF THAT MOLD! No joke- it can cause serious problems. One good way to help it (your DF is gonna have to help) is to spray bleach directly on it but DO NOT SCRUB. The air particles allow mold to survive- so just spray it and it should take care of the majority of it.

I'm still a snotface. Worse this morning than yesterday but I'm sure it will be going away soon. 
Rosie had the hiccups strong enough for me to feel yesterday- I put my phone on my belly to watch it jump too. 
Happy VDAY ladies, and happy 3rd tri Cottleston.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw jakes I hope your lad gets better soon :hugs:

We complained and threatened to the landlord. He fixed the roof so rain doesn't leak into the bedroom now but he's still not sorted the mould or the rain water leaking in through the walls in the rest of the flat. 

Missfox... That's the plan! I wasn't sure whether to dilute the bleach or not though. luckily my stepdad is a health and safety officer for a flood recovery company so he can advise us which will help us greatly in getting out of the rental contract on the flat.... I hope!!


----------



## MissFox

That would be great! Black mold is no joke- I had terrible breathing prblems for YEARS because of it and didn't know. But yes, do not dilute the bleach- the oxygen will give it something to live on and allow it to continue to come back. Also it's important not to scrub the mold since that also gives it oxygen. We've only had to spray in the closet when we first moved in and the mold hasn't come back since. We keep a spray bottle of bleach handy.

Ohh! Good news too! Last night I sat down and explained how much bills cost every month outside of "going out to eat" and fuel and other "fun" things that we do and when I gave DH the number his eyes went wide and his mouth dropped. He had no clue how much it costs to run a house and I think the discussion is going to help us. He said "No wonder you have breakdowns about paying bills" and so on. He said we're cutting back on a bunch of things in the next month and getting our monthly expenses in control. I'm not holding my breath but it will be really nice to have his help and understanding of what it takes to make the house happen. 

Hope you ladies have a great day- I'm off to work in a few.


----------



## laura3103

afternoon girls 

glad some of you are feeling a little better.x

well what a stressfull day i have had i have gone and lost my dads car key/card its the size of a bank card that you cant attach anything to so its like looking for a needle in a hay stack :( i am going to have to strip the house to find it at least i think its in the house and i havent dropped it outside somewhere while walking down the garden.

oh on a brighter note i have brought my moses basket for £10 with the stand as well so it was a nice bargain as the basket alone cost £35 in the sale at babies r us.

here is a pic.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I love your moses basket!! :D 

Makes me think:

Is anyone thinking of doing some form of co-sleeping?? 

I'm pretty passionate about having a co-sleeper unit in the room next to our bed. My friend slept with her baby in the bed, but i'm afraid to do that because i'm a mover and a shaker when I sleep, and i'd be afraid that i would accidentally hurt my baby somehow. 
I don't think my baby will sleep in her crib until around 6 months. :) I just can't stand the idea that she'd be all alone in her room! 

Also-- I went to this expo yesterday and they talked about different types of cribs. And the Babee Tenda crib has lots of features that I really like, including being ABSOLUTELY safe! No recalls in the 70 yrs they've been in business and they also allow for this little door flap opening in the crib that allows to mom/dad to crawl in and be in the crib with the baby, AND the crib can hold all that weight. :) It's super awesome!! :D The only downside is it's kinda expensive ($900), but if the baby isn't going to be in a crib for 6 months we have plenty of time to save up for it. 

I told DH i didn't want the baby to ever go into her crib, but he said that she needed some independence, so I had to compromise. 

Also-- at the expo, the person was talking about walkers, high chairs and saucers. Walkers are SOOO bad for babies, not just because they can fall down stairs and whatever else, but because it makes them bo-legged and it makes starting walking actually harder. High chairs and saucers they just said are unsafe, or so many reasons. 

It was actually a really great show. :) I learned a bunch! I was never going to buy a walker or saucer for the baby, and the high chair that I want actually ties on to a dining table chair securely, so it's more stable than the other types of high chairs. 

Anywho, i'm having a hard time picking a type of breast pump, and I keep going back and forth between manual and electric. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## laura3103

casey i co-slept with gertie as she never liked her moses basket and she was with me till she was 7 months then i put her in her cot.

i have brought a crib for grayson in my room and going to leave the moses basket in the living room but if he doenst liek the crib then i will defo be having him in bed with me for a while. 

its amazing when you know there is your baby next you how you dont move in your sleep i think i slept like a board for about 5 months until gerite used to kick me if i was getting too close.


----------



## UkCath

We went to Babies R Us today too.. Finally picked a pram... got a Gracco Quatro Tour, all in, £150. So pleased with it. The sale there at the moment is really good. 

I think we will be putting the baby in a small rocking crib by our bed to start with, then on a cot after 6 months or so. I flip about like mad in my sleep and I don't think I could bare to leave her alone in the spare room either.


----------



## Tasha360

Simmy the code for the april sweetpeas logo is in the 1st post on the thread. Just paste in into your signature and remove the star  xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

24 week bump!! :) Josie has been viable for 3 days now! YEY
 



Attached Files:







belly growth.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9









bumpee.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gertrude

aww casey that's a lovely bump!


----------



## JakesMummy

I had Jake in a moses basket but on the few occasions he was in bed with me (on the colicy nights, and when I breastfed), Like Laura said I slept like a board - almost like an instinct not to move! But I put him back in his basket as I was terrified!

As for breast pumps, manual are good if you have all day to pump and a good strong supply! But I'll be getting an electric one this time round, more for convenience and time as I'll have a toddler to tend to, too. You can rent the or most places have them half price at the mo.

Jakes temp is still high 38.4c so keeping an eye on it but just realised it is a Bank Holiday tomorrow so unsure if my Docs is open - needless to say, if he continues being bad, I'll take him to a&e. I haven't got out of bed all day!!! Everytime I go to, jake wakes up and whines at me and I cuddle him and watch tv etc. Bearing in mind this is a 2 year old who DOESN'T watch TV lol!!!! I am amazed. He is so ill though, bless him.


----------



## bernina

Cute bump pic Casey!

Hope Jake feels better soon JakesMummy!

Hope those that have been feeling poorly are on the mend.

Anyone else getting braxton hicks contractions several times a day? I know it's totally normal at this point but still feels so weird! Stomach goes all hard, poor baby looks like she's been shrink wrapped inside me, only last a minute or so though.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! so much to catch up on, hope everyone is beginning to feel better *we have been sick at our house for the past 2 weeks, but better now* 
I can't believe how many changes have happened in the past few weeks! It's seems like i've grown a ton (gained 14 lbs so far haha) and started leaking this week :blush: SUCH a crazy feeling... 
Hope everyone has a happy new year, this is the year we get to hold our little wigglers! I cannot wait to see my son on the outside :) :happydance:

for fun here is my bump week 18 vs. 25 ... and i've grown a ton in just a week since then!
 



Attached Files:







74397_970283791403_6224240_50518931_2349851_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









166606_997340165213_6224240_51143371_3725220_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SazzleR

Into double figures today! The last second tri milestone has been reached. Just 8 more days til I can move over to third tri. Seem to have been in second tri for ever!

Back to work tomorrow for me. Eurgh! After 2 weeks off it's gonna be tough going back. So spending today marking coursework. I always leave it til the last minute! Also gonna take all the Christmas decs down today. Don't want them up when I'm back to reality! Must also do some healthy food shopping to make up for all the chocolate I've been stuffing my face with! x


----------



## chocojen

Morning,

Soulshaken you have really popped out now but still look fab

Sazzle I know what you mean, this feels like the longest trimester, I think it is partly becuase in first trimester we didnt know about the pregnancy til 6 weeks, then we had the scan to look forward to at 12 weeks, then we had the excitement of telling everyone. This trimester not as much has happened although feeling our little man move is amazing. I think the next one will go far quicker as we have all the MW appts and then that L word at the end that I am not ready to think about yet!!!

I am going to go and get some support socks today as I really need to try and stop this akle swelling in its tracks before I go back to work! Gonna go to mothercare and see if they have any other bargains on maternity clothes 

Think I will take the Christmas decorations down today as well, I want the house to start looking back to normal! Think we have decided on the paint for the nursery now, cant wait to get that sorted out and make it look ready for a little one!

x


----------



## AmethystDream

More illness here, I'm afraid, ladies. The end of last year and the beginning of this one has been a poor one health wise.

This pregnancy has been a difficult one, so far. Luckily the little guy makes himself known a lot, so thankfully, we have little to worry about when it comes to him at the moment. 

I, however, have been suffering. Pregnancy induced asthma, gestational hypertension (from 20 weeks and on weekly checks), terrible MS (still) and then just before Christmas, the winter vomiting bug which brought on contractions and I was put on bedrest. Looked like I was on the mend from that when the flu decended on the 27th and I haven't really got any better since.

Spent from yesterday evening onwards and until the early hours, in the A&E. Apparently my pregnancy induced asthma met my viral flu ridden body and had a party. Huge viral asthma attack with the complication of bacterial infections and, just to make matters worse, I'm allergic to most antibiotics.

They wanted to keep me in but the last doctor I saw said that aside from them being forced to keep me in quarantine in a private room (which they didn't know if they had spare), he could see how much I wanted to get out and I would be more comfortable at home anyway.

So I've been stabbed to bits (as an aside, getting access to an artery really fricking hurts... especially when they have to do it twice!), got IV and needle bruises all up my arms and I'm stuck on bedrest and enough tablets to make me rattle, for the foreseeable.

The hospital, in general, was a shambles though, so I am very very glad to be home. Lil guy celebrated being home by dancing until 4.30 this morning... I've never been so pleased to be kept up by one of my small people :blush::cloud9:

Rant over, hope the rest of you ladies and your small folks are either recovering well or in excellent health :flower:


----------



## camishantel

still sick but back to work today so we will see how that goes... I am off now will write and catch up more in a little while... sorry to everyone who is feeling ill still it sucks..


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AmethystDream-- So sorry to hear about all that illness. My started Monday after Christmas and still has a solid hold on me. I'm not it's not the flu, but it's still cause for sleeplessness. 

Have 0 ability to breath through my nose, and sinus pressure that literally hurts at times. Plus, i'm pretty sure my sore throat is coming back, but it's only on one side so I'm thinking it's a swollen tonsil. :dohh: Oh boy! I just want to get better darnit!! 

Lucky you for, your LO is active, mine has decided to take a break, and only be active when I actively annoy her!! lol Good thing I have time to sit around and poke her until she gives me some good solid kicks! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

is anyone else super super tired??

i could literally sleep all day every day!!!


----------



## DanaBump

just checking in to make sure everyone's still moving. almost double digits! it's all going so fast yet slow all at the same time. i've had a ton of dr appts and u/s and it's still going slow. not that i'm complaining because we have lots to get yet. 

happy Monday!


----------



## AmethystDream

CaseyBaby718 said:


> AmethystDream-- So sorry to hear about all that illness. My started Monday after Christmas and still has a solid hold on me. I'm not it's not the flu, but it's still cause for sleeplessness.
> 
> Have 0 ability to breath through my nose, and sinus pressure that literally hurts at times. Plus, i'm pretty sure my sore throat is coming back, but it's only on one side so I'm thinking it's a swollen tonsil. :dohh: Oh boy! I just want to get better darnit!!
> 
> Lucky you for, your LO is active, mine has decided to take a break, and only be active when I actively annoy her!! lol Good thing I have time to sit around and poke her until she gives me some good solid kicks! :)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so poorly too. Talking to midwives, nurses and doctors, seemingly constantly at the moment, has been a real eye opener.... so many people are ill and all the health professionals have mentioned how it seems to be severe forms _and_ taking most people a long time to get over whatever they get.

So difficult, especially when we are pregnant. Never really been ill when carrying before, can't say that I like it very much at all! Once I'm better from this, I'd better be a paragon of health... I want to blooooooom :haha:

Aww bless your little lady. Can imagine her grouchily opening one tiny eye and kicking at your hand thinking "Mommmmmy!"

Hope you get better real soon, Hun :hugs:


----------



## caro103

:wacko: eeek sorry so many of you are still ill! Amethyst sounds particularly nasty hun :(

i've decided i'm ringing the Dr's tomorrow to get booked in for the flu jab! been avoiding it up until now but thinking i really ought to have it with all these bugs flying around!

back to work tomorrow for me too :( boo, but only 8 weeks left before mat leave :shock::happydance:


----------



## camishantel

ugh.. I am so sleepy already... and I still have like 7 hours left at work... I am sorry so many of us are ill... This bronchitis will not leave my body and I already have asthma so it is making it tuns worse.... now I am in the coughing up crap stage and nosebleeding from coughing so much and well lets see... umm I have stress incontinence now so everytime I cough sneeze I pee a little... ugh.. ok rant over


----------



## DanaBump

pretty sure i'm going to be making these tonight... :bunny:

https://kidscooking.about.com/od/barcookies/r/kit-kat-bars.htm


----------



## DanaBump

i am excited! not so much because i have to do the 3 (which is actually 4) hour test, but my dr gave me the option of things to eat other than drinking the even nastier syrup than the first time. 
getting poked and spending the afternoon in the ER isn't exactly my idea of fun, but having some alternative that i might be able to stomach other than nasty syrup crap.


----------



## Tasha360

yep me Rainbow im super tired too. Havent been too well today, i passed out again, been to the out of hours and ive got a chest infection :-( so antibiotics for me. 
Just wish we would all get better, seems our immune systems are super low at the moment xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

25 week bump :)
https://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8963/ava20100182.jpg


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,
I got my compression socks yesterday and they seem to have really helped with the swelling, I think that my shoes might fit soon!!!
I also bought a sangenic nappy bin and a tommee tippee breast pump in hte sales both half price. I think now I have started buying I am not gonna be able to stop!
I too am exhausted this week and am struggling to get through a day without a nap!I dont know if maybe it is just because I am relaxed on 4 days off!
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I feel the same after being off work since 1st Jan, I'm even more tired!
Although last night was horrid. I woke up at 1:30 to pee, then again at 2:30 with heartburn. I finally managed to get back to sleep at 5:20, then at 5:23 df woke me up. :dohh:

On the plus side, we arrived at the estate agents 10 minutes before it opened this morning and put a holding deposit on a house we viewed last week! :happydance:
We're soooo lucky, because at 9am when the agents officially opened, someone else phoned up to say they wanted it!

In other news, today is flu jab day. I'm pretty scared if I'm honest. I'm not even sure why. I'm sure everything will be fine but there's a niggle in the back of my head telling me to be careful. Hm.


----------



## JakesMummy

I just had to cancel my flu jab which was booked for today as I am still friggin ill - Argh I am so over this - the flu has disappeared but my chest and ribs are so sore from coughing..Jake slept in our bed last night too, so needless to say, he was a right fidget! I actually got up at 4am and had a teaspoon of honey to soothe my throat - no lemon in house.

Jake is at the doctors now with DH as his ear may be infected - there is a huge wax build up too.
On better news - pregnancy going OK - she is flipping all over the place as I type and I am sure she is finally head down - I'll find out at next appointment!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've become the obsessive baby kicking preggo chick. :dohh: 

To the point where if Josie isn't kicking enough, i'll poke her until she gives me a few jabs back. I'm sure she's quite annoyed when that happens.


----------



## CottlestonPie

:D

I did that last night!
He'd had a quiet couple of days after a big old growth spurt but it made me paranoid. I had some ice cream and he was still quiet so I poked him!
Back to his old (young) self today though. And all through last night.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So-- they quiet down when they are going through a growth spurt?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think so. That's what I blame anyway... they use up energy growing instead of kicking!
(Also just before the quiet day or two, I felt my first kicks above my belly button and I got tightenings where he was stretching out which I'd never felt before... so he just felt bigger!)


----------



## JakesMummy

They run out of room and aren't able to do the mad kicks..although they still can, some babies just stretch and roll..then we start seeing limbs poking out in a few more weeks - thats my fav part - guessing the body part lol


----------



## camishantel

yeah they get quite during a growth spurt from everything else I have read... I am finally starting to feel a little better but am still coughing up all kinds of stuf and when I woke up this morning I had taken my clothes off getting ready for my shower realized I had to pee so went to sit down and coughed and peed all over myself and the bathroom... ugghh.. the joys :rofl:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Think i'm feeling LO hiccup in there. :)

It's a really odd feeling. Tummy jumps up every so often to a rhythm.


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies - does anyone else suffer from a lack of appetite in the evening? it's really getting on my nerves now :(

in other news, bump is aching a lot today, had a couple of mad kicking days then aching so I assume I'm getting bigger again. Kicks have been much higher than they have been so far and last night you could almost feel which way they were lying as you ran your hand over my bump! Was superb!

I have now bought my changing bag (down from £65 to £25! bargain!) and 2 grobags, which are just adorable. We also built the toybox today :)

We've started clearing the house a bit too, because even though they're small we'd struggle to fit them in - it's going to need every day of the next 15 weeks to get it all sorted! Where does all the crap come from?


----------



## Tasha360

i suffer from lack of appetite full stop lol. I have to force myself to eat xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i havent been hungry at all for days im having to make myself eat

and

depending on the position of baby my ribs feel really sore and ache !


----------



## caro103

gertrude said:


> hey ladies - does anyone else suffer from a lack of appetite in the evening? it's really getting on my nerves now :(
> 
> in other news, bump is aching a lot today, had a couple of mad kicking days then aching so I assume I'm getting bigger again. Kicks have been much higher than they have been so far and last night you could almost feel which way they were lying as you ran your hand over my bump! Was superb!
> 
> I have now bought my changing bag (down from £65 to £25! bargain!) and 2 grobags, which are just adorable. We also built the toybox today :)
> 
> We've started clearing the house a bit too, because even though they're small we'd struggle to fit them in - it's going to need every day of the next 15 weeks to get it all sorted! Where does all the crap come from?

ooh sounds like a bargain! where from if you don't mind saying? xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Seriously?! Who slowed down the clock!! I know it's January 4th, but I feel like it's been January for eternity!!! 

I'm so ready to be holding my baby instead of feeling her kick from the inside. :)

April-- is next month right??? :haha:


----------



## camishantel

Yes april is in 1 month :rofl: 
I was actually watching some show about pregnancy the other night and this lady when her son was in her belly broke 3 ribs from all his kicking her... owwwwww then her next pregnancy she didn't even know she was pregnant till she went into labor... ouch


----------



## gertrude

caro103 said:


> ooh sounds like a bargain! where from if you don't mind saying? xx

we went to the mamas and papas outlet store in stoke :) am very pleased with it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies!! :)


----------



## Tasha360

hiya reeds, what everyone up to tonight? Im just watching a film and browsing on here xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh just cooking soup homemade veggie soup watching tv and catching up on here.


----------



## UkCath

Hello

Hope all of you who have to go back today have not have too bad a day back at work. My body isn't used to work at all after nearly 2 weeks off. I was really tired and had a really long nap when I got home.

My kicks are really really low at the moment, I can feel a lot of movement right down at the bottom of my bump. Oh well just as long as she doesn't stand back on my cervix, that is so uncomfortable. I think that's what causes the really uncomfortable feelings I get sometimes anyway, it's crippling.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Anyone considering Cord blood banking? 

I keep going back and forth. On the one hand it's awesome, on the other it's expensive and what if they never use it in their lifetime. It's like gambling.... :shrug:


----------



## laura3103

evening everyone.x.

hope everyone is feeling loads better.

so far my year as been poop :cry:

well not sure if i have told you but i have seemed to have lost my dads one and only car key and i hav searched the house but still cant find it :( the worst part is i cant even remember where i might have put it cause my memory at the minute is sooo bad.
well i phoned up the dealer today and its gonna cost me £145 for a new one and to have it reprogrammed to the car so looks like baby stuff will have to wait a little bit longer.

i went to hand my application in for a house today and i was meeted my the most misrable women in the world she had the worst attitude i have ever seen so i'm not holding my breath to hear good news from that.
she was that bad when i said happy new to all the ladies behind the desk she turned round asn said IS THAT ALL!! i waslked out so shocked.

oh and earlier i was eatting my dinner and my filling fell out so now its a trip to the dentist friday.

all this and we are only on the 4th so it can only get better surely.


----------



## UkCath

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Anyone considering Cord blood banking?
> 
> I keep going back and forth. On the one hand it's awesome, on the other it's expensive and what if they never use it in their lifetime. It's like gambling.... :shrug:

No I have never heard of this. Is it popular in the US?


----------



## UkCath

Laura - so sorry that's awful.
I'd send in an email complaint about the snotty woman.


----------



## Tasha360

oh no Laura sounds about as good as my start to the year lol. We have lost things and theyve turned up in the most perculiar places, usually Jaimee lol xx


----------



## JakesMummy

We lost our house phone recently and couldn't find it! Had to buy a new one - I am wondering whether Jake got his hands on it as he likes pretending to use it..Kids!


----------



## DanaBump

UkCath said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone considering Cord blood banking?
> 
> I keep going back and forth. On the one hand it's awesome, on the other it's expensive and what if they never use it in their lifetime. It's like gambling.... :shrug:
> 
> No I have never heard of this. Is it popular in the US?Click to expand...

yes and no depending on your beliefs. i'm looking into storing it or if nothing else, asking the hospital about donation. stem cells are used for all kinds of therapies and cures, do a google search on it as it really is fantastic.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> UkCath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone considering Cord blood banking?
> 
> I keep going back and forth. On the one hand it's awesome, on the other it's expensive and what if they never use it in their lifetime. It's like gambling.... :shrug:
> 
> No I have never heard of this. Is it popular in the US?Click to expand...
> 
> yes and no depending on your beliefs. i'm looking into storing it or if nothing else, asking the hospital about donation. stem cells are used for all kinds of therapies and cures, do a google search on it as it really is fantastic.Click to expand...

What does donating do?


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UkCath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone considering Cord blood banking?
> 
> I keep going back and forth. On the one hand it's awesome, on the other it's expensive and what if they never use it in their lifetime. It's like gambling.... :shrug:
> 
> No I have never heard of this. Is it popular in the US?Click to expand...
> 
> yes and no depending on your beliefs. i'm looking into storing it or if nothing else, asking the hospital about donation. stem cells are used for all kinds of therapies and cures, do a google search on it as it really is fantastic.Click to expand...
> 
> What does donating do?Click to expand...

some hospitals offer where you can donate the cord blood and someone who's in need will receive the stem cells who are a blood type match.


----------



## luvmyangel

Hi ladies and bumps
I haven't been feeling well lately having a lot of cramping yesterday and today. Went to the dr today told her I have been cramping and then she measured me and said I am measuring big, so I have an appt. for tomorrow morning to see if I have a lot of fluid or just a really big baby and maybe thats why I am also cramping alot.

I'm not really to concerned about having a big baby I have thought she was going to be big anyway since I was big and so was DH. I also am only 5' 4 with a short torso.


----------



## bernina

Evening everyone!

DH and I will most likely donate the placenta and cord blood. That reminds me, need to ask the hospital about that.

Just made homemade chicken enchiladas, they were delicious!! Now I'm contemplating what to have for dessert :)

Hope everyone is on the mend.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> DH and I will most likely donate the placenta and cord blood. That reminds me, need to ask the hospital about that.
> 
> Just made homemade chicken enchiladas, they were delicious!! Now I'm contemplating what to have for dessert :)
> 
> Hope everyone is on the mend.

YUM!!! Im having butter pecan ice cream!! :flower:


----------



## bernina

CaseyBaby718 said:


> YUM!!! Im having butter pecan ice cream!! :flower:

Mmmmm that sounds delicious! No ice cream in the house so might go with a slice of cinnamon raisin toast (with loads of butter on top!)


----------



## gertrude

Hey ladies :)

I would love to donate the cord blood but it's not available yet in my town. I'm gutted tbh, stem cell medicine is just astonishing and I'd love to help out but I can't. I'm going to check with the MW today though just in case they've started doing it.

Laura - sorry to hear you've had a rough start to the year :( It will get better though chick. I would also complain about the woman, how dare she speak to anyone in that way. 

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls

i have another scan tomorrow - routine growth scan 

im having problems trying to keep alex from jumping all over me at the moment 

he keeps jumping on me and giving me cuddles which is gorgeous but he dosent quite realise hes squashing his little brother while doing it :rofl:


----------



## AmethystDream

Well Picklepants has moved from transverse but I'm pretty certain that he, like his big Sister before him, is currently footling breech. Plenty of time left, thankfully, I could just do with this one not getting quite so tangled in their cord whilst attempting to turn :wacko:


----------



## Tasha360

Hope your feeling better soon luvmyangel

I have my growth scan tomorrow too, thought it was today good job i phoned to check the time. 

The days just seem to be getting harder and harder for me. Ive been ill since boxing day and getting no better, im feeling faint all the time and have been being sick all day. I have no appetite and when i do eat it comes straight back up. I have rested for days, well apart from the usual mummy duties, i tried cleaning the bathroom and bedroom earlier and felt awful and like i was going to faint so i had to give up. I just feel completely usless at the moment. I hope its just the illness causing all this and im not going to feel like this for the rest of my pregnancy, ive always been fine before.Just wondered if anyone else is having this? 

Sorry for the long whinge girls xxx


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,
Tasha sorry you are still poorly. We seem to have got rid of the germs in our house now...phew!

I have worn myself out today with swimming, housework and food shopping, I also popped into new look and got a really pretty maternity top which actually has some colour in it! I am working tomorrow so still need to cook dinner for tonight and tomorrow but I think I may need a nap first!

Think it is time for some happiet posts for the sweetpeas, noone seems to have had a good start to the year so far.


----------



## helen1234

i'm down to double figures :happydance:

i had a appt at the vbac clinic yesterday had a good chat for an hour she went through all my old notes about my previous c -section, and there's no reason why i cant have my hypnobirthing water birth same as i wanted the 1st time, i didnt realise after c-sections now you have to inject yourself everyday for 6 weeks, and if i can have a bash at natural then i'm going to give it a good bash. my oh is useless with anything medical so i'm having a friend with me who is a doula and her parent values are very similar to mine to give me that extra focus. my 1st baby was born 6 hrs so i'm hoping for a smooth ride this time.

rainbow- rhys jumps on me, he slaps my belly he wont kiss it anymore just tries to lick me lol, good old 2 yr olds lol

tash- your allowed to moan if you cant moan when you feel shit when can you moan, and if you cant moan on bnb where can you moan :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha, I'm sorry youre still feeling terrible :hugs:
I seem to have got over my cold quicker than I usually do! Maybe the baby has a super-immune system that helped me battle it off!


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha I havent been well since xmas day either so I feel your pain!!!! I am certain you wont feel like this the rest of the pregnancy, but then thinking about it we haven't got that long left! It is made worse when you can't take anything good for it, and have a house and kids to tend to..I was like you, trying to tackle the housework, but I felt ill, so figured fuck it, it can wait..my health is way more important!! Will your OH help out more?

I am having a couple of quite days with this LO - She is either having a growth spurt or is a lazy imp like her brother is!

The house is napping at the mo, so I am sitting here eating Maltesers and watching kids tv - wtf!?


----------



## chocojen

Helen congrats on double figures xxx


----------



## camishantel

I am still sick... I just wish I would get over this now... my nose is so sensitive and I am still sneezing and coughing up stuff and now there is blood in it from it going on so long.. Caleb has been kinda quite the last couple days as well... I still feel him just not a lot the last couple days but I think he has turned and is in a weird position that makes it hard for me to feel...I have my GD test and scan on friday so I can't wait as when I went in last time they couldn't really see Caleb as the good machine was being used and the really old machine was just horrendus


----------



## AmethystDream

Sorry to hear that there are still lots of us April Mummies poorly, the winter illnesses have really taken their toll on people this year.

The youngest (3) is still managing to be quite gentle, she loves babies at the best of times and we call her the pram inspector because everytime there is a little one about, she has to go sidling up to take a peek. Then for some reason checks the wheels :shrug::haha: She does _seem_ to understand that there is a proper baby in there... whether the reality of sharing her precious Daddy works out quite so well as her loving Pickle in bump phase, is yet to be seen!

All our houses getting back to normal now, ladies? Girls were back at school today... quiet in a weird way after such a long holiday.


----------



## camishantel

and here is my first third tri bump pics
 



Attached Files:







27week1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4









27weeks2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura3103

cami that bump is looking good chick.x 

well today as been alittle better for me going to order a new key tomorrow and dad now as a car he can use.

also gertie has been talking to baby grayson tonight and kissing my belly he must have know who it was cause he kept on kicking me which felt lovely my two babies getting to know each other already.
gertie must of felt the stronger kicks cause her face looked so suprised it was cute cause then she kept putting her hand on my belly.

rainbow gertie is the same when i'm lying on the bed she literally runs and jumps onto me i have to try and hold her off me but she is so strong its hard.

also the fatigue as hit me again i feel like i could sleep forever i was meant to pick my dad up at 7am this morning and i only woke up when he got through the door at half 8 lol he had phoned me 10 times oh well.

having a nice relaxing night tonight with my KFC yummy.


----------



## gertrude

hmm is anyone else considering a home birth?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gertrude I would love a home birth but unfortunately they are not available in my area. I belive Caro is going to give it a go though. :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well, I officially have my glucose test in two weeks. One hour version, with the orange stuff. Ick!! 

Also-- my blood pressure was sorta high this appt. Which has me completely freaked out now about preclampsia or just not being healthy for my baby in general. :( 

The dr said they were just going to monitor at this point, because it's still "within normal range" it's just on the higher side. :( Bleh! 

Anywho, the baby is fine though. Good heart rate, and she was kicking while they checked her heart so you could hear her dancing around in there. At least she's doing good. :) I just want her to be healthy!!


----------



## gertrude

I mentioned it to my MW today and she was very much in favour which was ace

not deciding yet mind but nice to know the option is there :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck! I wish I had the option...but I am thrilled for the ladies that do. :)


----------



## jessop27

gertrude said:


> hmm is anyone else considering a home birth?

im hoping for a homebirth, spoke to mw at booking in appointment at 11 weeks but not seen her since so will be discussing it with her again a my next appointment in a couple weeks, im totally open minded about it all and if i or mw feels we need to be in hospital then thats where we will go :)


----------



## caro103

jessop27 said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> hmm is anyone else considering a home birth?
> 
> im hoping for a homebirth, spoke to mw at booking in appointment at 11 weeks but not seen her since so will be discussing it with her again a my next appointment in a couple weeks, im totally open minded about it all and if i or mw feels we need to be in hospital then thats where we will go :)Click to expand...

yup i'm considering a home birth! theres a thread on it in natural parenting which is v helpful. Having exactly the same attitude as above, what will be will be and as I can change my mind at any point i'm gonna book one then if for any reason i freak on the day i can just go into hospital instead :D

I'm flitting between feeling really excited about it to thinking i'd rather do hospital at the mo though :wacko:...probs just cos Dday is getting ever closer! xx


----------



## jessop27

caro103 said:


> jessop27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> hmm is anyone else considering a home birth?
> 
> im hoping for a homebirth, spoke to mw at booking in appointment at 11 weeks but not seen her since so will be discussing it with her again a my next appointment in a couple weeks, im totally open minded about it all and if i or mw feels we need to be in hospital then thats where we will go :)Click to expand...
> 
> yup i'm considering a home birth! theres a thread on it in natural parenting which is v helpful. Having exactly the same attitude as above, what will be will be and as I can change my mind at any point i'm gonna book one then if for any reason i freak on the day i can just go into hospital instead :D
> 
> I'm flitting between feeling really excited about it to thinking i'd rather do hospital at the mo though :wacko:...probs just cos Dday is getting ever closer! xxClick to expand...

i keep feeling the same too,not sure if im doing the right thing and it doesnt help when mil is dead against it! but as long as the option is there to go to hospital thats all i need, im having baby 4 and i stayed at home til i was 7cm on my 1st, 8cm on 2nd and 7cm on 3rd
i think i may feel different when is all happening and the mw heres etc


----------



## gertrude

yeah I'm the same tbh, and my hospital is all of 10-15mins away anyway so the transfer wouldn't take long

I just think knowing where things are, where I am etc will make for a calmer me :) but watch me change my mind :D

my mw did say that the care at home is better than in hospital - at home you get 1 mw, in hospital 1 mw often is looking after 3/4 mums - and that at the birth bit you have to have 2 MW's at home but only 1 in hospital which I think put my OH's mind to rest a bit :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I noticed that when I gave birth in hospital, I had just the one midwife in the room..I never realised - I thought there would be a couple! I suppose it was a quick, easy delivery and I am so hoping this one will be quicker! 

One thing no-one tells you is how much the bloody stitches can hurt, if you haven't had epidural or anaesthetic - ouch! And going to the toilet afterwards, and the bleeding..sorry girls - it is all suddenly coming back to me, and I swear I am more nervous the second time round!!!

I was going for a home birth but my location wasn;t suitable for an emergency vehicle, even though we have our own 2 cars etc. But the more I think about it, the more I am opting for hospital as hopefully I'll be in and out in a day LOL! I wish!


----------



## DanaBump

sorry all you ladies feel like poo, i'm finally over my month long illness as i finally broke down and got meds. abby's still having a party so everything is A-OK with me. oh yeah. i also lysol sprayed everything that gets touched in the house and use the lysol fabric spray for everything fabric. washed the sheets, even fabric Lysol'd the mattress. then went to work and did the same there. maybe you all could give that a try?

i'm doing hospital. i'm sure some with disagree but i'm fine with getting as many drugs as i can to make this as painless as possible, as i am a straight up wimp. kudos to all you ladies who are doing natural.

jakes- i'm pretty sure it's more scary the second time cuz you know what's going to happen. i, am happy in my state of ignorant bliss :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies. Lets see- we're hoping for good news right?! I scheduled my 3D/4D ultra sound for Jan 19th!!! I'm VERY excited about that. 
I started physical therapy today and the lady noticed that I was hypermobile (DUH- that's what most of my problems are!!) and proceeded to tell me WOW! YOUR BABY IS GONNA FALL OUT! I THINK YOU WILL HAVE A VERY FAST DELIVERY. We shall see. 
Well, I probably wont be back ontil Friday- I'm working overtime this week to try to catch up. UGH! Someday it will happen (SEE?! Keeping iwth the positive theme here!)
Hope you all feel better tomorrow.


----------



## DanaBump

sam- what is hypermobile?


----------



## MissFox

It basically means I'm super stretchy- but not with my muscles necessarily. My tendons and ligaments hyper extend. This combined with the muscle relaxing hormones = PAIN. Which is why my shoulder and hips are sooo sore most f the time. 
Treatment is staying very fit- which is hard to do when you used to but birth control made you gain 35+lbs and then quitting it made another 15 in 3 months! No point in exercising when the lbs keep on coming rapidly and noone can do anything about it. Good thing I think that's all over with now and I can work on being healthy again. I'm looking forward to my jogging stroller!!! hehehe.

Here's a link to the description of hypermobility. Says it "double jointed" etc... but explains it more.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypermobility


----------



## CottlestonPie

That sounded so good with the quick birth etc until you mentioned the pain :( hope the physio works!

I'm not sure if I've been getting braxton hicks or if Toby is having a good old roll around but the top of my bump went super hard a couple of times this morning for about 30 seconds. Got a feeling it might've just been bubs having a good old stretch and making the most of the room he's got for now. Think he may be transverse at the mo though because I can't feel much at the bottom of the bump just the top.


----------



## cola pops

Hi Everyone, Not posted for a while, but need a bit of a rant, hope nobody minds? After having the flu jab on 23rd December, I got the flu on the 24th, so spent all xmas and New year feeling the worse i have ever felt, then on top I got a bad chest infection and water infection, which doctor gave me antibiotics for. I have just come back from the doctors after finding I now have oral thrush caused by the antibiotics:cry: My mouth feels soooooo sore:cry:
I am really sorry to hear of others that have been ill too, sending big hugs to you all :hugs:
Has anyone else had nystatin for Thrush while they have been pregnant? 
Thanks for listining to my moans xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hello Ladies....Sorry everyone is still feeling sickly..Hope you all get better soon!!

I just thought i would share that i scheduled my 4d ultrasound for January 22! Its on a Saturday so that my in-laws and parents can both attend! We are very excited, but I think my daughter is most excited to see her little sister..lol :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I kinda missed the homebirth conversation, but I'm hoping for one too!

That is if my pissy midwife will stop fobbing me off and moaning (I'm making sure it's the other MW at my next appmnt!) 

There's a really good thread called 'homebirthers and hopefuls!' which is full of information and support, I've give it a look if ur considering at all :)

xx


----------



## jessop27

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I kinda missed the homebirth conversation, but I'm hoping for one too!
> 
> That is if my pissy midwife will stop fobbing me off and moaning (I'm making sure it's the other MW at my next appmnt!)
> 
> There's a really good thread called 'homebirthers and hopefuls!' which is full of information and support, I've give it a look if ur considering at all :)
> 
> xx

i hope you get your homebirth hun
ive been reading that thread, im not much of a poster more a reader :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

me too!

I read the ENTIRE thread early on in pregnancy and it really convinced me! I kept getting all emotional reading people struggles and then hearing their birth stories :)


----------



## Tasha360

Hi everyone, cola pops i know how you feel i have had flu and a chest infection and am now on the antibiotics. Hope i dont get thrush too.

Welll been for my growth scan this morning, all looking good and both babies are apprx 2lbs 6oz. The little girl is head right down and the lil boy is transverse. Got another scan in 3 weeks and then again 3 weeks after that xxx


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear the scan went well. 
Cottleston- Yea- there's pain but I can manage it. I have a pretty high pain tolerance though. I find most of it just annoying and more so since I'm working so much to keep the house happening. I hope the PT works too but that I am still lucky enough for a quick birth!


----------



## AmethystDream

MissFox said:


> Glad to hear the scan went well.
> Cottleston- Yea- there's pain but I can manage it. I have a pretty high pain tolerance though. I find most of it just annoying and more so since I'm working so much to keep the house happening. I hope the PT works too but that I am still lucky enough for a quick birth!

Welcome to the elastic family :thumbup:

Yup hypermobility is a bit of a mixed bag, as you said, as long as you keep your muscle tone high, it should offset the bad stuff. Says she who has spent most of the last 5 months on my back/bum :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha hope your gonna post us some pics. XX


----------



## camishantel

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... why do I freak out everytime he stops moving or I don't feel him as much or as hard as the day before... I know he still has room to move.. I know because of placenta position and being overweight that depending on what position he is in I might or might not feel him properly but yet here I am again freaking out because I really haven't felt much of anything for 2 days with the exception of like 3 kicks last night right after dinner... errrrrrrrr... why can I tell people not to worry but then worry myself to death everytime... I have a scan tomorrow morning along with my GD test.. rant over


----------



## cola pops

Tasha360 said:


> Hi everyone, cola pops i know how you feel i have had flu and a chest infection and am now on the antibiotics. Hope i dont get thrush too.
> 
> Welll been for my growth scan this morning, all looking good and both babies are apprx 2lbs 6oz. The little girl is head right down and the lil boy is transverse. Got another scan in 3 weeks and then again 3 weeks after that xxx

Get Well Soon, it's miserable being ill.
Wow your babies sound like they are doing really well, can't wait to see some pics x


----------



## TropicalFruit

Haaai! My due date is April 6th - love that date! So happy to join! Kisses :dance:


----------



## berryblue290

I am due April 2nd! Just saw this thread in 3rd Tri!! cant wait!


----------



## SazzleR

I swear the MW team at my surgery are useless! They've messed up again today. 

So I just get in for the HIP grant. At my 25 week check up they'd run out of forms so the one I saw said she's fill one in at the other surgery they work at & post it to me. Well, she's done it. It arrived today. But she's put the wrong bloody EDD on it! Grrr! She's put 24th April so god knows where's she's got that from. But that EDD wouldn't entitle me to the money as they've now stopped doing it. So had to ring her today (they're easy to get hold of either!) and she's posting a new one out. Why can't they do anything right?!

I want to use the money to buy the wardrobe & chest of drawers for the nursery too so I'm annoyed it's gonna take even longer to come through now!

Rant over  Sorry! 

Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

had my scan today 

they couldnt find the head :shock:

it turned out that it was in my pelvis, i had a move about and he moved it and is now lying transverse

tried to have my bloods taken and 7 attempts later they still couldnt get it !!

baby estimated around 2lb 4oz


----------



## bernina

Cami I do the same thing. She moved like crazy over the weekend, even made my entire laptop desk move (heavy too) but the last few days hardly anything. A few gurgles and taps but nothing like the ones that would shake my tummy, and no moving around either where I can feel her rolling. So of course I'm worrying myself and keep poking her and I get a small reaction but not much at all. I did a lot of searching and it looks like tons of people were worried about the same thing and it turned out to be totally normal, but still doesn't put your mind quite at ease. I'm going to try drinking a coke tonight and lay on my back and see if I can get some good kicks, that position usually gets me the most. 

I'll catch up with everyone else in a bit, heading home now.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

ARGH! Why is it that they HAVE to stick a plaster on ur arm after they take blood?!! Its more painful trying to peel the bloody thing off than actually giving fecking blood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

I didnt get any pics, they say the babies are too big to get decen ones now :-( Im due a bump ic though ill take one tomoz if i remember xx

welcome to the new girls ill add you to the list tomorrow im going to bed now xx


----------



## DanaBump

cami and bernina- not sure if this'll help, but every time i want to feel her i sit straight up in a chair (like office not big squishy one) and then i hunch over. usually this seems to give her less room and i can feel her squirm every time unless she's sleeping. i think we all need to remember, they sleep 12-24 hours a day now so just because you don't feel em doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## laura3103

my little man is quiet in the day but as soon as i get in bed he loves to kick me in the side i'm lying on. 

i'm not worried about him moving in the day so much as i'm sometimes to busy running round after gertie to even notice him doing it but as long as i get a nice big kick on a night i'm a happy girl.

well looks like things are on the up ordered my dads car key which should be here monday.popping to the job centre tomorrow to get my sure start grant form ready for the midwife to sign.

and if i feel upto it going to prebook gerties birthday party for march just need to find a room for my 30th party now thats cheap luckly i have all my friends helping me with this as i will be 36/37 weeks pregnant (i'm hoping he gets all excited and wants to come out early lol)


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh gawd I forgot I got to plan my 2 year olds birthday party in 4 weeks - Don't want the hassle of all the family etc to be honest! I am such a grump right now LOL! Maybe cos I have been so ill for so long I just cannot be arsed!

I'll upload a bump pic tomorrow as I was about to go to bed, but now LO has hiccups so I am sitting here watching my belly bump hehe


----------



## laura3103

jakes i'm gonna be 36 weeks when gertie turns 2 so i'm planning a party at a place called jitterbugs where they do everything and the kids get 2 hours playtime its gonna cost me over £150 but well worth the no hassle lol.

plus its a little treat before her little brother comes.


----------



## DanaBump

my step son turns 7 on april 2. normally that weekend falls on a weekend he's at his mothers so we don't do his bday until the week after. so we have to throw a party 4 days before my induction date. um. me thinks i'm missing this one. :dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

alex's birthday is on the 16th april (im due 4th ) so could be 12 days overdue being induced that night !!! 

or have a newborn !!

luckly we have found a place that does just about everything we just need to send out invites and turn up (they sort party bags and everything)


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies

I am soooooooooooooo sleepy this morning!
And really annoyed, we ordered a car seat from boots online in the sale, they have sold out and now cant supply it but they are still supplying the base. They have the same car seat available in different colours but at full price, I think they should have supplied us with one of those as an alternative!

x


----------



## smeej

Just realised I'm down to double figures!!! :)

I've definitley had another growth spurt over the past few days - I'm starting to feel huge! also feeling kicks way above my belly button now, but also right down at my bikini line, so she seems to get about a fair bit :)

I've got the final heart scan for her on the 19th, so keeping everything crossed for that, plus another growth scan on the 21st - when i'm also due my Glucose fasting test.


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am soooooooooooooo sleepy this morning!
> And really annoyed, we ordered a car seat from boots online in the sale, they have sold out and now cant supply it but they are still supplying the base. They have the same car seat available in different colours but at full price, I think they should have supplied us with one of those as an alternative!
> 
> x

Hi chocojen - that's rubbish! I know how you feel, as we ordered our Cotbed from Mothercare in their SALE, and the next day they sent an email saying the payment was refunded, but with no other explanation as to why??? We called them up and it turns out they were still taking orders when the Cotbed was out of stock! Therefore, we are now having to pay more money for one that wasn't even our first choice :(
xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

smeej said:


> Just realised I'm down to double figures!!! :)
> 
> I've definitley had another growth spurt over the past few days - I'm starting to feel huge! also feeling kicks way above my belly button now, but also right down at my bikini line, so she seems to get about a fair bit :)
> 
> I've got the final heart scan for her on the 19th, so keeping everything crossed for that, plus another growth scan on the 21st - when i'm also due my Glucose fasting test.

What is a growth scan? 

I have my glucose fasting on the 19th as well. During my regular check up.


----------



## bernina

Dana, thanks for the tip. You know I didn't really pay attention but you're right, I sit in an office chair all day and when I'm really crunching numbers I tend to lean forward towards the screen and she provides little jabs, how cute!!! 

Smeej, best of luck with the final heart scan, will say a prayer that all goes well for you and little one.

I'll be doing the 1 hr glucose on the 17th, then have my normal monthly appt on the 21st so hopefully will have results to discuss at that time. After that appt I go to every 2 weeks, can't believe it.

Just entered 3rd tri today as well, can't believe the first week of April is now officially 3rd tri. 

Wow, lots of you with little ones celebrating birthdays around the due date, I give you so much credit for planning the parties and making sure your other children don't miss out due to the upcoming birth, what wonderful Mom's you are!!!


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Dana, thanks for the tip. You know I didn't really pay attention but you're right, I sit in an office chair all day and when I'm really crunching numbers I tend to lean forward towards the screen and she provides little jabs, how cute!!!
> 
> Smeej, best of luck with the final heart scan, will say a prayer that all goes well for you and little one.
> 
> I'll be doing the 1 hr glucose on the 17th, then have my normal monthly appt on the 21st so hopefully will have results to discuss at that time. After that appt I go to every 2 weeks, can't believe it.
> 
> Just entered 3rd tri today as well, can't believe the first week of April is now officially 3rd tri.
> 
> Wow, lots of you with little ones celebrating birthdays around the due date, I give you so much credit for planning the parties and making sure your other children don't miss out due to the upcoming birth, what wonderful Mom's you are!!!

you're most welcome! i think it's the only time in their "life" we'll get to annoy them without getting a fuss back :haha:


----------



## chocojen

smeej, its soooooooooo annoying isnt it! I have sent Boots an email complaining as they have still supplied the base which is useless without the correct seat, I have suggested that they go someway to restore my faith in the company by providing the same seat in an alterntative colour (black and blue are still available full price) or by waiting for the item to come back into stock and then supplying it at the price we origanally paid (£86 instead of £150). I am hoping by mentioning the company's excellent reputation they may decide as I am cheeky enough to ask they will meet my demands!!!


----------



## chocojen

My little man has been so active the last few days and when I was in the bath this morning he was making waves in the water with his kicks/punches which made me laugh!


----------



## bernina

Aww chocojen that is so cute, I want to see waves in the bathtub!!! :)

Good luck with getting them to honor the lower price, sounds like you listed all of the key words that just might get them to do that!!!


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> smeej, its soooooooooo annoying isnt it! I have sent Boots an email complaining as they have still supplied the base which is useless without the correct seat, I have suggested that they go someway to restore my faith in the company by providing the same seat in an alterntative colour (black and blue are still available full price) or by waiting for the item to come back into stock and then supplying it at the price we origanally paid (£86 instead of £150). I am hoping by mentioning the company's excellent reputation they may decide as I am cheeky enough to ask they will meet my demands!!!

Quite right! Fingers crossed you get a positive outcome!


----------



## smeej

CaseyBaby718 said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> Just realised I'm down to double figures!!! :)
> 
> I've definitley had another growth spurt over the past few days - I'm starting to feel huge! also feeling kicks way above my belly button now, but also right down at my bikini line, so she seems to get about a fair bit :)
> 
> I've got the final heart scan for her on the 19th, so keeping everything crossed for that, plus another growth scan on the 21st - when i'm also due my Glucose fasting test.
> 
> What is a growth scan?
> 
> I have my glucose fasting on the 19th as well. During my regular check up.Click to expand...

Hey Casey - the growth scan measures the baby's size - ie: head circumference, abdominal circumference, femur length etc. These are then plotted in a chart against the "average" size to get an idea if the baby is measuring big/small for its date. They also can take the measurements on an ongoing basis to see how the baby is growing.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive ordered a moses basket today

i was unsure about getting one as we never had one with alex we just used his bouncer for naps

but im worried incase alex jumps on the bouncer , at least if we have the moses basket we will get more notice if hes gonna do something iykwim

https://www.mothercare.com/Humphreys-Corner-Moses-Basket/dp/B0030SQZW6

this is the one ive ordered !


----------



## AmethystDream

We are surrounded by Birthdays and events too....

My ex MIL (still call her Mummy and she still considers me to be her Daughter) is on the 7th April, my middle girlie is on the 10th, EDD 17th, Easter Sunday April 24th, Royal Wedding 29th, youngest girlie 5th May, my Birthday and my Dad's Birthday soon after that...

:wacko:


----------



## caro103

rainbow :shock: at not finding his head initially :rofl: glad it hadn't fallen off ;)

glad everything seems to be going well with everyone else :D

Just a thought re. the stuff going out of stock online, our cotbed wasn't online from toys r us as it had 1/3 off but we went into a store and they had loads ready for collection! meant when one of the pieces was chipped I just took that one piece back and they swapped it, whereas if we'd ordered online it'd have been a lot more complicated to get the piece replaced! Might be worth a try :shrugg:

With you girls on the quiet days, cold drinks and sitting still usually does the trick for me! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

caro103 said:


> rainbow :shock: at not finding his head initially :rofl: glad it hadn't fallen off ;)

i know i was like WTF :shock: :shock:


----------



## laura3103

oh rainbow that moses basket it lovely.x

i know what you mean about being a bit concerned about out LOs messing about with the new baby so i have decided i will put the moses basket out a few weeks before i am due to get gertie used to it being there.


----------



## MissFox

I have laughed at every post about the missing head!!! HOW IS THE BABY MISSING THE HEAD YOU WEIRDO?! 
I'm so very excited for the 3D4D US. I'm tired so much right now. I have been working overtime just to make things happen and wow is it catching up to me! I've had a few BH the last few days. Not enjoying it at all. It makes me want to go in and get checked! But I feel Rosie move all the time.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

laura3103 said:


> oh rainbow that moses basket it lovely.x
> 
> i know what you mean about being a bit concerned about out LOs messing about with the new baby so i have decided i will put the moses basket out a few weeks before i am due to get gertie used to it being there.

oooh thats a good idea x


----------



## caro103

MissFox said:


> I have laughed at every post about the missing head!!! HOW IS THE BABY MISSING THE HEAD YOU WEIRDO?!
> I'm so very excited for the 3D4D US. I'm tired so much right now. I have been working overtime just to make things happen and wow is it catching up to me! I've had a few BH the last few days. Not enjoying it at all. It makes me want to go in and get checked! But I feel Rosie move all the time.

I have several BH a day! don't think theres anything to worry about unless they hurt or bubs isn't moving!

right now i'm being beaten right in the cervix :dohh: :haha:


----------



## MissFox

It just makes me concerned is all. Especially how they set in a day after my PT tells me my baby is gonna fall out.


----------



## caro103

aww yeah but try not to worry, most people get them before birth. i've been having them since about 21weeks. If they start hurting though, make sure you get yourself checked out :hugs: xx


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. I think that it's also because I've been getting some pains and then within an hour of those I get the BH. I think it's just growing pain that I'm getting durinthe day.


----------



## JakesMummy

Amethyst theres another date in there- St Georges Day LOL!

Here is my bump pic - it is actually 2 weeks ago! I'll find some more from tonight where she is lying sideways - my bump looks weird and low ..

https://i54.tinypic.com/qmx7ph.jpg


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh gawd sorry about the size : /

Here are 2 from tonight and that my bump pics done!

https://i54.tinypic.com/24o0xzm.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/zwgx3m.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Great bump pics!!! I still need to post my 27 week for all of you- to celebrate 3rd tri!


----------



## DanaBump

for all you girls who have been having a hard time with people not liking the names you've picked out...this is for you..

https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.90261002

or

https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.131678839


----------



## chocojen

have a good weekend, i am working all weekend so probably wont be in til monday x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> for all you girls who have been having a hard time with people not liking the names you've picked out...this is for you..
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.90261002
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.131678839

:rofl: love it 

its now my fb profile picture ..... lets see if the MIL gets the hint!!


----------



## Tasha360

Love the t shirts lol. We have now decided on Ruby for my baby girl, i mentioned it to my nan and auntie yesterday and they both loved it but when i just told my mom she pulled a face and said "there are loads of nicer girls names than that" so i take it she doesnt like it :-( Still undecided on the boys name though xx


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies :) love reading your posts and catching up with you all!

We've been really busy the last few days. Cleaned and tidied our bedroom (over 3 bin bags of rubbish :blush: ) and just finished the spare room ready for pickle. It's a bit early really but I'm at work now until ML and tbh I can't see me wanting to move beds around then! Stil have 4 other rooms to work through too so plenty still to do but the 2 worst rooms finished. We've really enjoyed it! Our bedroom looks amazing now! Who knew we had so much space!

I did over do it yesterday though :( I also think I've been having lots of ligament stretching going on as it can be quite painful to walk/stand up etc. I did do too much yesterday which didn't help. I suddenly seem to have become VERY pregnant VERY quickly! I'm 26 weeks today :) wow it's going so quickly now - though bet that changes when I go back to work on Monday (boooo)

MIL starting to get on my nerves though - as she is for OH and FIL :D She wants us to have everything ready in advance and we're just not like that at all. She doesn't understand us I guess and finds it frustrating we don't share her urgency. Still, it's nice that she's so keen.

Hope you're all having a great weekend xx


----------



## AmethystDream

JakesMummy, you are right I did forget that one! It also happens to be my Niece's Birthday, which is why her middle name is Georgia. Yet another Birthday to cross my legs for.

Bump is looking fab :thumbup:


----------



## DanaBump

x-Rainbow-x said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> for all you girls who have been having a hard time with people not liking the names you've picked out...this is for you..
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.90261002
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.131678839
> 
> :rofl: love it
> 
> its now my fb profile picture ..... lets see if the MIL gets the hint!!Click to expand...

here's another one, just in case she doesn't...it's my personal fav :haha:

https://www.cafepress.com/evilgeniusstore.90262065


----------



## camishantel

ok... so I went to the dr. yesterday for my glucose test.... they did not tell me ahead of time that the steroids that I was put on last week could affect the test... so now I have to wait till monday and if it comes back weird I have to go in for the four hour test... why didn't they just tell me we could have rescheduled it for next week instead... I hope it didn't make a difference because although I can stand the drink it is not like something I want to do often... 
Then Dr. takes me into the room to see Caleb and the little bugger had fallen asleep so it worried me as he wasn't moving at all until the Dr. found the hb and I was able to hear that... it was beautiful it is still in the 150's... and he was hard to see again so they are sending me back to the high risk Dr. for his growth scan... luckily I went ahead and made another appointment with them last time I was there so I don't have to wait long as my appointment was already scheduled for the 17th.. YAY... and I will get some 3d and 4d shots that day... next friday I have to go back on the 14th for my rhogam shot.... that is not fun I don't like shots in my butt... but anything to keep Caleb and me healthy... 

So how is everyone else??? anyone else having BH that are semi painful at times?? could be that I am having contractions again that are not BH...


----------



## DanaBump

me thinks abby has been liking to sit low lately because my lady parts HURT!! they hurt like i pulled a muscle down there making it so i can barely walk, sit up, turn over, all the stuff you use those muscles for. it's not all the time so it's gotta be her, right? last night it was hurting so bad i was in tears. loving my experienced dh (this is his second, my first) as he was able to get whatever part she had on my bone to move. :cloud9:

anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## MissFox

I've been having issues going from sitting down to standing up. Just lots and lots of pressure. I'm just in pain in general so really looking forward to a mostly relaxing day today.


----------



## laura3103

evening girls how are you all?

my little man seems to be lying across my belly as i can feel kicks and punches on both side so not much fun when i'm trying to sleep.x

oh and i also grabbed a bargain today which my dad borrowed me the money for i popped in to a secondhand shop and found a fisher price cot mobile for £10 it as a remote as well so i can lie in bed and turn it on lol
i love it and so does gertie so i have put it on her cot for a while.

here a pic


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> evening girls how are you all?
> 
> my little man seems to be lying across my belly as i can feel kicks and punches on both side so not much fun when i'm trying to sleep.x
> 
> oh and i also grabbed a bargain today which my dad borrowed me the money for i popped in to a secondhand shop and found a fisher price cot mobile for £10 it as a remote as well so i can lie in bed and turn it on lol
> i love it and so does gertie so i have put it on her cot for a while.
> 
> here a pic
> View attachment 153593

a remote?! on a mobile?! gimmie!


----------



## camishantel

Dana you will be in the double digit club tomorrow..


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> Dana you will be in the double digit club tomorrow..

:dance: i didn't even realize that!!!! yaya!! :happydance:


----------



## laura3103

yeap dana it turns the music and light on with the press of a button meaning i can lie in bed and do it lol.


----------



## MissFox

The remote sounds EXCELLENT! I'm tring to have a lazy day but know I need to do dishes and laundry. BLAH! 
HURRAY! for double digits Dana!!! 
Here is my 27 week bump since I"ve been slacking!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laura3103

wow miss fox thats a lovely bump.x


----------



## DanaBump

i'm wondering if i should change my due date ticker thing since i'm being induced early?


----------



## Tasha360

love the mobile Laura, especially the remote.

Dana i get those pains too, but at the same time i have something stuck up my ribs lol. I am just never comfy anymore xx


----------



## MissFox

I think that Abby's due date is still technically the same but it would be beneficial for the induction (or day after induction) so you have a more accurate count of how many days til she arrives.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think df has gone off sex with me. He's usually a once a week guy... That took a long time to get used to as I have a higher sex drive than him anyways but he seems so off me lately. He even turns me down in my (un)sexy dreams.
It's been weeks. I mentioned I was horny earlier. He just sighed and said no.
I feel so hideous and insecure right now :cry:
I know I'm bigger and my stretchmarks are ugly... I thought maybe if I try it in the dark he'd be more receptive but he's not.
I want him to think I'm sexy again :cry:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im the opposite !

my oh is trying all the time and im like eewwwwwww dont touch me !!!


----------



## DanaBump

i'm with you rainbow, especially since my lady parts are all sore. even today with no shower, dirty pj's and all, he's still all ready to go and i'm all ewww!


----------



## Tasha360

yep im sooo not in the mood lol, my OH has a high sex drive and i feel really bad turning him down all the time xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Me too...he is all about it and I am like you want to what?? 

But don't fret cottles all men are different. Just be sure you talk to him about it. XX


----------



## camishantel

ugh.. why did I just read in the debate topics about is it unethical for a obese woman to become pregnant.. I AM MORBIDLY OBESE.. I hate that by the way.. but by no means would I have gotten pregnant if it meant bad things for me or caleb.. I talked to my dr and trusted him and his opinion and there are a lot of things that make a pregnancy a risk not just obesity.. 

rant over


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What Cami there is a debate about that?? Who in the world would start a thread like and judge people?? We all deserve a baby overweight or not.


Oh keep checking for your journal update!XX


----------



## camishantel

it will be after I get home tonight ... and yes really I think the topic was is it ethical for a obese woman to get pregnant


----------



## camishantel

https://www.babyandbump.com/news-de...nant-while-obese-ethical.html?highlight=obese

here this is it... but yes update after I get home tonight so like 2 hours


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ok hun. Hope your ok. XX


----------



## camishantel

I'm ok... I am going to go to the store when I get off and get some chicken to make some fried chicken and make some potatoe salad with lots of red onions num num


----------



## MissFox

Cami- sorry to hear about that. I think that as long as you are healthy enough to carry the baby and that the weight is your biggest issue then if you get pregnant and carry that child it is fine to get pregnant! 
Cottleston- I feel ya there. DH is so put off by my pregnantness. He thinks its weird. So needless to say unless we're having regular sex he doesn't last long (at all!) so all having sex does right now is get me more horny. And with all the stress in our lives our sex life is even worse. I'm surprised I've gotten it 2 weeks in a row- it was 3-4 weeks before that and the same before. Every time we get going I just hope and hope that the baby doesn't kick him or something.


----------



## gertrude

I'm in a great situation of being as horny as fuck but can't stand OH touching me  talk about frustrating :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I moved a box today!! :)


----------



## nina2011

i am a little worried i just read i should of gained 17-24 pounds but i have lost weight but baby still kicking me alot can any one put my mind at rest please xxxxxx

all help and advice very much appreciated xx


----------



## loopy82

nina2011 said:


> i am a little worried i just read i should of gained 17-24 pounds but i have lost weight but baby still kicking me alot can any one put my mind at rest please xxxxxx
> 
> all help and advice very much appreciated xx

Think it's 17-24 pounds by the end of the pregnancy and it can also vary depending on your pre-pregnancy weight. I'm sure as long as you're eating a reasonable amount and your midwife isn't concerned then you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Hi everyone.

I worry I have gained too much weight, but I think it really varies a lot from person to person. Did you have a high BMI to start with? If so i think it's not unusual to actually loose. Your midwife should be able to say if she is concerned or not when she looks at the fundal (?) measurement in your appointments.

Just noticed from another thread, that here in the UK, mothers day is the 3rd April, wonder if any of us will have a baby on that day?? Would be great wouldn't it?

Some of us should have our little ones in time to get a card from them.......


----------



## caro103

ooh that'd be lovely to have a baby on mothers day! someone will thats for sure!

I'm due 5th so good chance I could be one of them :) xx


----------



## caro103

re. the weight gain thing, i would worry unless the midwifes are concerned! I'm still only about 8lbs up on starting weight (I think) but lost a lot in 1st tri and then have gradually gained again since but bubs measuring fine! xx


----------



## MissFox

I find out tomorow what my new weight is- last time I was only 6 or so lbs up so we'll see. I got a GOOD JOB and "lets see if we can keep the total weight gain under 25"
I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLANGE MIDWIFE!


----------



## camishantel

I have actually lost about 30 pounds since becoming pregnant but I was BIG before zI got pregnant and Dr. had told me to expect that as with my condition pregnancy was apt to make me lose weight instead of gain... but Caleb is fine and growing well so I am not too worried... however funny to think that I probably wont be able to fit into my pre pregnancy clothes after the delivery because they will be too big!!!.. I could still wear them now if I wasn't all tummy but I am loving it so I live in stretchy pants sweat pants and my maternity jeans


----------



## laura3103

i've lost weight as well and i did with gertie.

they say if when your pregnant your body as like a little check list and gaining weight is at the top but if you already have the weight/chub there then it actually bypasses that as if you have already prepared it if that makes sense.

i only got weighed at my booking app so i might ask the MW if she can weight me this week not that i like steppin on the scales but just wanna know if my BMI as dropped any


----------



## Tasha360

Ive lost nearly a stone too, i lost 7lbs when i had Demi. My midwife hasnt weighed me since booking in at 8 weeks so im going to mention it at my next visit, i though with it being twins aswell id have gained a bit more xx


----------



## CrazyBird

I've put on a stone since becoming pregnant, my bmi was 25 so am supposed to to gain about 2 stone by the end, hope I don't put on any more than that. 

Cottleston I know how your feeling, my oh isn't showing much interest in sex at the moment, I'm kinda glad as my lady bits feel achey so don't think I would really be in the mood but it would be nice to know he does still want to have sex.

I ordered my pram/stroller, have gone for the mamas and papas sola in black.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah it's the lack of wanting it ( or giving any explanation) that bothers me.
It doesn't help that I've put on 2 stone and my feet have swollen this weekend. I just feel horrific! :(

I missed dinner tonight... Due to sleeping through it, not because of the weight thing!
But I just realised I have my glucose test thing tomorrow which means I missed a pretty vital meal as I'm now fasting until the second blood test at about midday tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## Tasha360

What do you think of the name Harley for my boy? Its the only suggestion STu has made and i quite like it. 

Honest opinions please Ruby and Harley???

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think its great then all ur lo's have the same ee sounding ending iykwim


----------



## CottlestonPie

Love them! 
My cousin named her LO Harley a few months back... It's the first time I'd heard it.


----------



## camishantel

I think it's cute but didn't know it was a boys name.. I know a bunch of girls named Harley


----------



## bernina

Love both names Tasha, and like Rainbow pointed out they all end with the long e sound which is really cute! 

Working on sewing my crib skirt tonight, started last night but went to iron the hems and found our iron was broke (you can see how often we iron, DH and I actually love using a fabric steamer instead). Picked up a new one this evening so hopefully it will do the job. Will be nice to start to see the nursery coming together.

Went over to Mom's today and worked on the shower invites, looks like we'll have around 45 people which should be really nice. 

For those having showers, when are you having yours? We've booked mine for Feb 6 (Super Bowl Sunday here in the US, oops!) and it's coming up so quickly. This is about 2 months before my due date which I'm told is good as it leaves us enough time to pick up any items that we don't receive at the shower.


----------



## laura3103

i love it my friend named his little boy harley last year.

harley and ruby sound great,x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bernina, my shower is this month eek! 22nd January. Same day I'm moving house!!! And Charlton are playing in the footie so half my family won't be there as they'd rather go to the match.
I'll be 30 weeks and SIL will be 36 weeks so that's why it's so early. MIL has kinda taken over a bit and my mum is a tad upset about it but she will have a gathering at her place for us when bubs is here I think.

Ohhh why can't I sleep!


----------



## bernina

Your shower is coming up quickly but I think it's better too early instead of too late. My BFF is due 2 weeks after me and SIL is due the end of Feb so was trying to plan around both of those events. Funny that we both picked big sporting days to have ours on. Are men and women invited to the shower or just women? For us it's just the women but DH will show up to open gifts and Dad will be there as well to help load the presents.

Hope you can get to sleep soon, it's getting quite late in your neck of the woods!


----------



## DanaBump

my shower is planned for march 6 but that's still over a month and a half before she's due to come so i think it'll work out fine. 
dh didn't want to come so instead he's inviting all the men to do a "daddy's day". bowling, paint ball, drinks out at a local bar, whatever. 
my sister is throwing it and came up with some cute ideas to get us some extra stuff with a raffle. in order to be a part of the raffle, you have to bring a box of diapers. woho!
it'll be a smaller party (20 or so), but should still be a good time.

maybe for you gals who are having the shower on big game days, your dh's can do something along the same lines. "daddy's day" at a bar or another house to watch the game?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha I really like Ruby and Harley together as well...


----------



## MissFox

My BFF and I are going to target to register tomorrow and order the cake. Shower isn't until Feb 26th- 6 weeks before the due date so that should be good timing. 
I LOVE the name Ruby and I think Harley goes great with it. 
We're doing the diaper raffle and a big board where bets are taken for the day the baby arrives. Half of the money from that goes to the winner and the other half goes to the baby. My guest list is around 60 and that's not everyone that is getting an invite- although I know a lot wont show. I'm excited!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Shower is set for Feb 19th. We have to drive 10 hrs to get there because my mom is hosting. :dohh: That'll be a LOVELY experience! 

I don't think it's going to be anything really special. My mother hasn't really started planning for it yet... even though she keeps telling me that she will. :nope: Oh well. Really I just want someone to buy us stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Sounds like most of us are doing 6-8 weeks ahead, should be good timing.

I love the idea of the raffle, never heard of that before but that's so creative!

Just finished sewing the front of my crib skirt, ended up using velcro to attach to the crib frame directly instead of sewing a top piece of fabric. I'm really happy with how it turned out. Now I just need to finish the 2 sides and that part is done. 

Here are a few pics of the skirt and very messy nursery to be. Ignore the mismatched crib sheet, I'm still shopping for the right one.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0692.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0693.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0694.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0696.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,
Well I am shattered after my weekend of working, but my compression socks seem to be working and the swelling has really improved!

We have not done the deed since we got our BFP, initially we were worried about early bleeding and now I am not horny at all and OH finds it wiered now he can feel little man moving about. We are intimate in other ways though so not worried about it at all.

My MW has never weighed me and I have never paid much attention to wait so I have no idea how much weight I have gained however I know I have a bump so I gues baby is growing ok!!!

Tasha I like Ruby and Harley, but it shouldnt matter what we think it is up to you 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

Hey ladies, 

My MW weighed me at 16weeks but when I saw her last (24w) she said she wouldn't be weighing me again - YAY! I've put on LOADS though :( and today it seems my heartburn is back - BOO


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bernina, I LOVE the drawers in your nursery. I've been trying really hard to find something similar over here but with no luck :(

My shower is a ladies only thing... The men get to help DF move all our furniture to our new house so that I won't have much work to do when I get to our new home that evening :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh... Also, had my GTT today. The sugary drink seemed fine to me but I've just got home, had a baguette and now feel really sick after fasting for 20hrs. :(


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> Bernina, I LOVE the drawers in your nursery. I've been trying really hard to find something similar over here but with no luck :(
> 
> My shower is a ladies only thing... The men get to help DF move all our furniture to our new house so that I won't have much work to do when I get to our new home that evening :happydance:

what about these?

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00067830


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Its so exciting that our showers are quickly approaching!! Ours is Feb. 26 and i cant wait!! We have also started on the nursery and I will try and post some pics when i get a chance! :)


----------



## gertrude

I won't be having a baby shower - not something we would do tbh, but I hope you all enjoy yours and have a great time!

I'm being kicked to death today - some have been really uncomfortable! Still is lovely to feel them though :) must be getting big and strong in there!

in other news my first day back at work isn't the most fun I've ever had - is it hometime yet? *glares at the clock*


----------



## Tasha360

We wont be having a shower either. its not something people do here so it would be a bit weird, dont have a nursery either :-( the house isnt big enough xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would LOVE to have a shower but i dont think anyone would come :rofl:

the boys will share the nursery eventually, we have a neutral humphreys corner theme

heres what its like - ( now minus the highchair and balloons and boxes)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/DSCF0468.jpg


----------



## Tasha360

Your nurserys are lovely, im soo jealous xxx


----------



## camerashy

hi girls wow ur nurserys are lovely :)
im finally in 3rd tri wuhoo!!! cant believe ive only 13 weeks left :)

heres my lil princess (well in the belly) at 27 wks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00994.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gertrude

tbh we don't have a nursery, we have a spare room that won't be painted (as I love the colour as it is) that is keeping its current blind (as it's gorgeous :D and a baby won't care anyway) and that still has our spare bed in it as we have no where else to put it :D

it has a wardrobe and will have a cot and that's it :blush:

all you ladies who have put so much care and effort into your nurseries are making me feel bad :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I need some advise-- anyone! 

Last night, in the middle of the night, I got up to pee (as per usual!) and little after i started I had excruciating pain (sharp, cramp like, almost as if i had a charlie horse) in my low abdonmen. Above the pubic mound, below the belly button, and the whole area. It was horrible. It lasted about 30 seconds after I finished peeing (starting before I had finished btw). 

I called the on call nurse and she contacted my on call dr, but they just told me to monitor it to see if it happens again or if anything worse comes up.... 

But that doesn't help me because I want to know what it is, not just what to look for. 

If anyone has ANYTHING i'd really appriciate it. It's so scary to not know what just caused you so much pain! 

It hasn't happened since. My own theory is that my bladder spasmed during urination. After the whole ordeal the baby was kicking up a storm, so I think everything okay with her and her uterus home. :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Bernina, I LOVE the drawers in your nursery. I've been trying really hard to find something similar over here but with no luck :(
> 
> My shower is a ladies only thing... The men get to help DF move all our furniture to our new house so that I won't have much work to do when I get to our new home that evening :happydance:
> 
> what about these?
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00067830Click to expand...

Ohhh i love that! Will have to keep an eye out on ebay... I dont have £200 at the mo :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Casey, I have no idea but I hope everythings ok and it doesnt happen again xx


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Bernina, I LOVE the drawers in your nursery. I've been trying really hard to find something similar over here but with no luck :(
> 
> My shower is a ladies only thing... The men get to help DF move all our furniture to our new house so that I won't have much work to do when I get to our new home that evening :happydance:
> 
> what about these?
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00067830Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh i love that! Will have to keep an eye out on ebay... I dont have £200 at the mo :(Click to expand...

IKEA stuff often comes up on ebay so do keep an eye out! We have a lot of their furniture (and a kitchen!) and have been happy with it :)


----------



## gertrude

casey - could be alsorts of things so it's hard to pin down - could be your bladder was too full so as it emptied it caused the pain, it could be you pulled a muscle as you got up, it could be the start of an infection, it could be baby was using the full bladder as a cushion and kicked you hard on a nerve to lodge their displeasure

the key is if it happens again - I think you'll have to write this one off as "something weird to keep an eye on" :) don't whatever you do google the symptoms or start stressing about it :)


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, your nursery looks great, love it!

Gertrude, our nursery was intended as a spare room as well, we just never had a bed for it :) We inherited the crib from SIL and most of the other items you see.

Picked up the chair and dresser at Ikea, the link Gertrude posted is the exact dresser that we bought a few months ago and so far we love it! Took a few hours to put together, but we feel it's good quality and the price couldn't be beaten (under $500 USD for dresser, chair and ottoman). And since it's not really children's furniture we plan to use it either in a spare bedroom or for little one's big girl room down the road. 

CottlestonPie, I love the idea of the guys moving while you and the ladies have the shower, that's a great plan and the guys will have more fun moving (and drinking and eating) than they would at the shower anyway.

Emmy'sMommy, would love to see pics of the nursery!!

CameraShy, I love your bump pic, so cute!!!


----------



## bernina

Casey, I agree with gertrude, I've had something similar happen (though not as painful as yours). When my bladder has been full and I go pee it seems like that whole area sort of cramps up for a few seconds after I finish. ALmost like the full bladder was supporting the uterus or something and then when it's emptied it takes a bit for everything to readjust to the new arrangement, at least that's how I've always pictured it in my head.

Good to know little one was still kicking like crazy, I'm sure everything is fine but I know it's impossible not to worry. Keep an eye like they told you and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks!! :) 

Gertrude- when I called the dr they did ask me to look for certain things in case the start of an infection is happening. But, I don't have any of the other symptoms, so I'm going to just leave it as what you said. The baby kicking a nerve, or the bladder somewhat supporting the uterus while it was full and then heavy rearranging when it deflated. 

It did feel like as my bladder was deflating is when the pain started. And with the baby getting all excited afterwards, I have reason to believe it was shifting around and it woke her up. 

Trust me, I have been staying FAR AWAY from google and this. I don't want to start freaking out about pre-term labor or anything like that. Which i'm sure is all I would get. Or some horrible infection problems.


----------



## camishantel

ugh... so the Dr. just called and I failed the GD test which I thought would happen since they told me the steroids would affect it so now on friday I have to go for the 4 hour test which I can not eat or drink anything after midnight on thursday so no water by my bed that night... I am so hard for them to find a vein to get blood out of anyway I am going to look like a pin cushion... oh and I get my rhogam shot that day too so I will be a pin cushion...


----------



## MissFox

Love all the nurseries. Wish we had room for one but it's not looking like we will be moving before the baby is born (I can't only hope for a quick move after the baby is born!). THe house we're in isn't big enough for DH and I let alone adding a baby. MIL said she was buying the crib but hasb't yet because we have no place for it 
So last night my puppy slept on DH's pillow (over his head) and when he tried to move the pillow she growled at him!!! She's so funny! SHe doesn't snap or anything just growls and is like "THIS IS MY SPOT"
Casey- I've had a pain like that before (and even while not pregnant). Your bladder may have been too full. Or just letting it out too long has given me pain too. Sometimes Ihave to stop mid stream and release again.


----------



## bernina

Cami, sorry you have to re take the test, I hope you pass the 4 hour test and that's the fasting isn't too terrible. Thanks for the reminder on the Rhogam shot, I need to get that too.

Does anyone know are we supposed to fast before the 1 hr test? I was given an instruction sheet but it just says to drink the glucose, then not eat or drink after that and 1 hour later get blood taken. Doesn't say anything about not eating prior to drinking the stuff.


----------



## camishantel

my Dr.s office instruction sheet for the one hour test is no eating or drinking for 3 hours then drink the drink still no eating or drinking then they take your blood 1 hour after you drink the drink ... so it is a 4 hour fast before you have the blood draw


----------



## camishantel

ok and TMI but my constipation is back in full force... owwwwwww it hurts and Caleb doesn't like if I strain to use the bathroom so I am thinking Miralax tonight


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I didnt have to fast for mine...didn't even know I was doing it til they handed it to me during my appt. I passed. So I think every dr uses different styles and drinks. 

Cami sorry you failed. and the constipation. :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

When I asked my dr about my upcoming 1 hr glucose test she said that I didn't have to fast. However, my doula suggested light meals until the test-- making sure not to have sweets or as a minimum. 

Hope that's some sort of help. :flower:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is a collage of our nursery and the car seat/ stroller and her possible "coming home" outfit..lol :)
https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6728/nurseryv.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry about the test cami.
Here, we have a 2hr test not a 1hr test... I had to fast for 10hrs before it. Nothing but sips of water.
I'll get my results for that tomorrow.

Moving house means packing all the baby stuff :( Got 4 boxes; new stuff up to 3 months, hand-me-downs up to 3 months and the same again but for 3+ months. I'm secretly hoping to not have to use the hand-me-downs.. Which is terrible I know but I like buying stuff :haha:


----------



## camishantel

it's ok like I said they think it was only because of the steroids... .the only reason am upset is they didn't tell me this beforehand so I could reschedule for this week anyway as it is so hard to get blood out of me and they have to do my hand or I have seizures and no one knows why so getting stuck 4 times in your hand is gonna hurt like hell....ugh... sorry I am a little cranky today as I am back to getting hardly any sleep because I wake up at least 6 times a night to pee again... I had about a month were I slept all night long without waking up now I wake up constantly mostly because they said he moved down oh well what ya going to do


----------



## chocojen

we dont even do a routine GD test here, only if glucose shows in your urine, so strange that all you US ladies have it done routinely!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah i think it's just sugar in urine, high bmi or maybe the baby measuring big that qualifies you for the test. I'm number 2 which is why I had mine today.


----------



## caro103

in our area we just have a pre-screen blood test...then if that shows up you get the full proper one. I'm going to have to try and squeeze it in some point this week, at least they don't set a specific time, just rock up at the blood place and ring a bell so you don't miss the hour after drinking lucozade!

3rd tri tiredness is begining to get me already :dohh: roll on mat leave!


----------



## MissFox

So just got back from the Dr. office. Said my fundal height is measuring big again. Not to worry tis time maybe baby is just going through a growth spurt but if it measures big for the next 2 appts then I'm supposed to go have a growth US. So we'll see how things go in the next 5 weeks. Can't believe it's already 2 week appointment time already!


----------



## camishantel

I start weekly appointments at 32 weeks due to having high blood pressure before I got pregnant but it has been fine since I have become pregnant so not too worried about pre eclampsia or anything like that... I have a growth scan on Monday and should find out the results of my 4 hour GD test then as well...ugh roll on the weekend...


----------



## MissFox

I have always had borderline high blood pressure but it's been perfect since becoming pregnant (110/54 today)


Although I need to get this out because DH just htinks its funny:
DEAR ROSIE: PLEASE REMOVE YOUR FOOT FROM MY RIBS! Thank you!
Love,

Mommy


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh. Cant wait to see my lady bits again! Staying well groomed is impossible.. I need a mirror and extra limbs. For my legs too! Bending over in the shower to shave legs is dumb. I'm going to have ape-like ankles soon! :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> Ugh. Cant wait to see my lady bits again! Staying well groomed is impossible.. I need a mirror and extra limbs. For my legs too! Bending over in the shower to shave legs is dumb. I'm going to have ape-like ankles soon! :dohh:

:rofl: 

I have DH trim my bush! It hasn't happened in a while. 


My legs are totally out of control though. Sometimes I take a bath so that I can get it done.


----------



## bernina

Emmy'sMommy I LOVE your nursery, the colors are so beautiful and everything matches so nicely. Is that the set from Emmy or did you get a new one for Ava? Just love it!!

Cami, I hope you're able to get better sleep tonight, you have every reason to be cranky after the last few days you've had. I hope things start to ease up for you soon.

Thanks for the information on the different types of GD tests, sounds like each office does it a bit differently. I looked on my lab slip and in addition to the blood sugar levels they've also ordered a complete blood panel so curious what else they'll look at.


----------



## bernina

I know what you mean about trimming the lady bits, I finally did this weekend and it was a major chore! 

As for legs I've been using the schick intuition shaver that has the shaving cream built right in to the blade and a longer handle so it makes shaving manageable so far. Not sure what it will be like a month from now, but for now it's working out quite well. I think they sell those sort in the UK also so might be worth picking up to give it a whirl.


----------



## Tasha360

Is anyone watchin one born every minute? Shes a bit loud isnt she lol xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Just a bit lol


----------



## SazzleR

CottlestonPie said:


> Ugh. Cant wait to see my lady bits again! Staying well groomed is impossible.. I need a mirror and extra limbs. For my legs too! Bending over in the shower to shave legs is dumb. I'm going to have ape-like ankles soon! :dohh:

I get my lady garden waxed at a salon but that means I get ingrowing hairs & usually just get them out with the tweezers. But I can't see to do that anymore & some are soooo painful!

On another note, that woman in One Born Every Minute has made me promise to DH not to be a screamer! Jeez! x


----------



## camishantel

Hey guys I just heard from Reeds and she feels like something just isn't right... she has been crampy and gunner isn't moving so she is going in to get checked... she tried all the tricks the shower the cold water the laying on her side and he just isn't working with her so she wanted me to ask you guys to keep her in your prayers that he moves soon...


----------



## JakesMummy

I swear that woman was so ott!!! Yes it can be painful but really?!?mind if you have extremely low pain tolerance then I can understand lol I have to go to dentist at some point as I have a bloody abscess get prob get the tooth extracted as it was a root canAl which I never had completed from jakes pregnancy... Oops!


----------



## MissFox

I'm thinking of her Cami. 
I tried to do some laundry- folding clean stuff too nd bent over and OUCH. She wont move from under my rib and it hurts so bad every time I move so needless to say I'm stuck in my pig sty wishing I could do something about it.


----------



## camishantel

I am having horrible hip pain but think it is something to do with the weather at the moment... hope she can update me soon I am worried about her normally she is the one telling me not to worry so I worry when she is worried


----------



## CottlestonPie

Please pass on our thoughts and prayers to reedsgirl..... I hope everythings ok and she can rest easy soon. Keep us updated xx


----------



## camishantel

I am sending her updates... as soon as she updates me I will let you know.. last she updated was that she is scared to be hooked up to the machine :cry:


----------



## camishantel

They had trouble finding the hb at first but she said found it but low... trying to get clarification as I am not sure if she is saying his hr is low or he is lying low said she will be there for awhile


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh I hope it's the latter.... Maybe lying low could explain the difference in feeling movement? I've got everything crossed for her and LO. 
It's 11:30pm here so I can't keep up with the updates but I will check back in the morning (or when I wake up to pee).
I hope it's good news by then xx


----------



## camishantel

got update his HR is only in the 80's will tell you more when I know


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thinking of her xxxxxxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Oh no. :nope: Keeping reeds in my thoughts!! I hope things turn out okay! :hugs: <- for Reeds


----------



## camishantel

me too... I know it is really late where some of you are but I will update as I get updates


----------



## MissFox

oh no! Hope everything works out.


----------



## Tasha360

Oh no hoping everything is ok for Reeds, im off to bed now but ill look for an update on my phone if i wake to pee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

My prayers go out to Reeds..... I hope everything is ok!


----------



## camishantel

Gunner's HR is up... it is in the 140's now... they are still trying to decided on if they want to do US to check cord as they have no reason why it went so low... they are going to monitor her for another hour or so


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

bernina said:


> Emmy'sMommy I LOVE your nursery, the colors are so beautiful and everything matches so nicely. Is that the set from Emmy or did you get a new one for Ava? Just love it!!

Thank you. Its a new set, although i still have the set we used with Emma..lol


----------



## MissFox

I think that they should check all possible bases before letting her go. Glad to hear his heart rate is back up though!


----------



## bernina

Cami please pass on my thoughts to Reeds and let her know I'm saying a prayer for her and Gunner. Thank you so much for keeping us updated. She's in the best possible place now but just don't understand why they wouldn't do an u/s straight away given that low of a heart beat (even though it did come back up). Hope she gets one and it gives her peace of mind that LO is doing just fine.


----------



## camishantel

She is on her way home... they did not do a ultrasound so she is still worried and has to go to the dr tomorrow morning..


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the update Cami. Can't believe they couldn't perform a simple ultrasound. Who knows, maybe the tech wasn't there or something but poor Reeds having to wait until tomorrow, I really hope her DR does one for her.

Will continue to be thinking and praying for you and Gunner Reeds.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We are home ladies. Again Cami thank you so much for being there for me. Its been a rough evening. I will go to the dr tomorrow and at any signs of stress in him again I will be back at the L&D tonight. Thank you for all the prayers and please keep praying cause I am not sure we are out of the woods yet but I pray we are.


----------



## bernina

Glad that you're home and hope Gunner provides you with plenty of kicks and rolls this evening to let you know he's doing just fine. 

What time is your appt in the morning?


----------



## JakesMummy

Sending my thoughts your way, Reeds .. Hope everything turns out OK x


----------



## laura3103

i'll keep you and gunner in my thoughts reeds.x.x


----------



## DanaBump

super scary. sending all sorts of thoughts and prayers that baby stays in the oven where he belongs! :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

oh crikey reeds! hope everything returns to normal as soon as possible for you and LO xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everything remains ok reeds xxx thinking of you sweetie xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i am having such a proud mummy morning today !! (those on my fb will know why)

i cant believe im gonna be lucky enough to have another gorgeous little boy :cloud9:

alex is gonna be such a good big brother xxxxxx


(hormones may be on overdrive today as im getting weepy at the thought of it lol - happy tears )


----------



## smeej

reedsgirl1138 said:


> We are home ladies. Again Cami thank you so much for being there for me. Its been a rough evening. I will go to the dr tomorrow and at any signs of stress in him again I will be back at the L&D tonight. Thank you for all the prayers and please keep praying cause I am not sure we are out of the woods yet but I pray we are.

thoughts and prayers with you Reeds! xx


----------



## chocojen

Thinking of you reeds, hope it goes ok at the doctors xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

hope all goes well Reeds xxx


----------



## cola pops

Hope all is ok at the Doctors Reeds, thinking of you xxx


----------



## gertrude

I have to go to an exam to invigilate now for 3.25hrs :( why did I offer to help out? I can't stay on my feet for that long!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope all goes well Reeds... Will be thinking of you xxxx

GTT results came back normal today. Phew!


----------



## chocojen

just been for a swim, it is so good being in the water now I just hate getting back out afterwards! Must keep it up though everywhere I have read says the fitter you keep during pregnancy the easier the labour and recovery will be afterwards! I guess labour and delivery are things we need to start thinking about soon!


----------



## chocojen

Oh my goodness just realiesed how close I am to double figures!


----------



## Tasha360

Oh no sounds awful gertrude! Glad the results were ok cottleston, i had mine saturday but i dont think ill find out results unless somethings wrong. 

Well i am absolutely shattered today and i havent really done that much. Got up, did housework, took Jaimee to pre school (which was a nightmare, i nearly passed out on the way) went to town to get some shopping. Just got home and put shopping away and its time to go and fetch jaimee now. Wish i could sit down with my feet up and a cuppa :-( Demi's being a little madam too. 

Thinking of you Reeds
xx


----------



## MissFox

Off for my GTT this morning- Wish I remembered it last night when I had my weight watchers popcicle- but hopefully that wont affect it. I'm totally not eating before I go. My friend was 1 point over and had to take the 3 (really, 4) hour test and their comment to her was "wow, your numbers are really low, why are you taking this one?!"
Needless to say she said that she wished she had known not to eat right before because it screwed with her test and she didn't have GD at all!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I ate ice cream the night before and I was on steroids so now have to take the 4 hour test on friday so hopefully that comes back ok


----------



## chocojen

Any news from reeds this morning cami, i have been thinking of her all day x


----------



## camishantel

yeah... I thought she would have been on and updated actually... they couldn't find a reason and everything looks good today.. they think maybe he was laying on the cord?? still kinda scary though just hope it doesn't happen again


----------



## caro103

she just updated in her journal :) they don't know what caused it but all looks ok at the moment, not sure about long term monitoring though! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Very glad to know that everything is okay now!! 

What a scary situation!!


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the updates on Reeds and Gunner. Glad to hear everything is okay now, but how very scary.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers. Sorry it took a but for me to update. Like Caro and Cami said he is fine today. and HR is still in the 140's which they are happy with. The blood flow through his cord is good and he is active today. There is no sign of the cord arund his neck so the only thing they could really come up with is he was laying on it. I go back next tuesday and see the dr again and he said we would talk about doing the weekly NST test.


----------



## lisaed

not been on for ages but hope everyones doing well xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI lisaed we are both 27 weeks today!! WOOHOO


----------



## SazzleR

Reeds, what a scary day or so for you. Hope you feel reassured. 

27 weeks & into third tri, at long last! Woo hoo! Second tri seemed to last forever. x


----------



## lisaed

reedsgirl1138 said:


> HI lisaed we are both 27 weeks today!! WOOHOO

I know i go on maternity leave in 8 weeks can't believe it i'm soooo excited we're getting a boy cant wait :happydance:

just caught up on some old posts hope everythings ok for you now xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. Yes I am so happy 3rd tri is here. And I am also so ready to meet my little man. I am gonna snuggle him then spank his hinney for scaring me. LOL


----------



## laura3103

thought i would post my latest bump pic.

on and i was really chuffed today as i was standing in a shop and a lady cam upto me and asked me how far i had gone so i finally look pregnant to everyone else lol. yay

20 weeks 

today


----------



## lyndsey37

Oh Reedsgirl i am so happy and relieved that baby is ok, i think we have some naughty babies, mine didnt move at all yesterday and i got home from work and went straight on the doppler and heart beat came up straight away, im sure my little one is trying to scare me for fun, now today hasnt stopped kicking turning and punching :shrug:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm starting to think that my doppler doesn't work right anymore. 

I haven't been able to find the baby on it in forever, since basically week 20/23. 

My Dr can find it right away, and not only can she find it one area, but she can find it all over my tummy. 

I remember that once it got all staticy and then the volume started to lower, but i changed the batteries and thought it was fine. 

:shrug:


----------



## DanaBump

this pregnancy brain is going to be the end of me. someone asked me how far along i am and i had no clue. :dohh:


one of my friends at work is preggy and having a happy, normal, no complications, no illness pregnancy. is it wrong that a part of me hates her for that?


----------



## MissFox

Dana- my friend had that kind of a pregnancy. No morning sickness or anything. I was hoping for the same but didn't get so lucky. I don't think it's wrong- we all kinda want that kind of pregnancy.


----------



## JakesMummy

I had that pregnancy the first time round - no morning sickness, growth ok, developed fine and short labour etc but this time round I have physicallly been so unwell I am scared of getting any worse - I dont want to take any more antibiotics but have to for a sinus infection. I hope she is OK - she is kicking up a storm and even had her little bum sticking out earlier! But I have been so sick this time round, and not enjoying it as much as I want to be.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Anyone else been a bit lightheaded lately? Not sure what could be causing it, my bp is fine :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I have, and it really hits me when I lay down on my left side. For some reason, I can lay on my back and my right side perfectly fine, but my left side makes me feel like I'm about to pass out. If I try to get from a lying to sitting position, everything goes black, and sometimes I could just be walking and suddenly feel so lightheaded that I don't remember where I am.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Brandi-- though i'm not feeling lightheaded and stuff, I also have problems sleeping on my left side. It's very uncomfortable and even hurts in the belly region sometimes. I think it's because Josie likes to lay on that side a lot. I can sleep on my back and right side fine too.


----------



## camishantel

the left side is about the only way I can sleep... I guess that is good since they say to lay on your left side for optimal blood flow when sleeping... as far as lightheaded.. yes I do get that a couple times a day where I just have to grab onto whatever I am near and breath deep for a minute or two then go sit down... one reason why none of my house work has been getting done... Will take a 28 week bump pic when I get home from work


----------



## MissFox

Not so much lightheaded here- just having a hard time cleaning! There is so much that I need to do and DH isn't much for helping these days. Oh well. I figure since he never washes my clothes or helps me with that and never puts his clothes away (I always wash some of his clothes, and occasionally he washes his own) I no longer fold his and put them away- he has to help somehow!! Upside- I haven't been working the last couple days (down side too, damn needing money) and we've had a good couple days together.


----------



## bernina

I had the lightheaded thing happen a few times last week. The first time I kind of felt tunnel vision comming on and noticed my hands were a bit shakey and I felt like I was in a fog. I was just sitting at my desk so it's not like I stood quickly or anything. I think maybe it could have been blood sugar related. Happened again over the weekend, just kind of an overall off feeling like I wasn't quite with it. It wasn't anything major and I was carrying on a phone coversation with DH the entire time, but still was a very weird sensation.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im feeling really uncomfortable today 

baby feels like their bump is right in my ribs !! i cant bend or sit comfortably


----------



## JakesMummy

Got my antibiotics today so hopefully this darn thing clears! It aches my jaw cheeks and teeth so bad, I can't bend, so dh bless him has been doing everything including cook n look after Jake . I feel useless. Upside - 3rd trimester baby!!


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, hope the little man shifts positions soon and gives your ribs some relief. I've got a pressure right under my ribs, not painful just almost like a trapped air bubble but not so sure it's LO as I can feel her tickle my lower pelvis a few times each hour.

JakesMummy, hope the antibiotics kick in soon and that you start to feel better quick. 

Anyone else have several days or even a week where it feels like you haven't really grown much in the stomach at all? I mentioned to my dr at my last appt before Christmas that I felt like I wasn't growing much and he laughed and said most people say the opposite that they feel like they're too big. My fundal height measured spot on and obviously he wasn't concerned. Just been gaining only a pound a week (was gaining 2 or 3 or 4 prior) and my appetite is pretty normal, in fact I barely had dinner last night and didn't eat again until lunch today. I'm sure it's all normal, just feel like I should be able to sit and watch my belly expand, probably a good thing that I can't!

As for baby movements, I do feel her several times a day, both rolls and jabs, but they're not really getting any stronger, the intensity has been about the same for the past month. Just curious if that's normal. Sorry I'm such a worry wart, luckily my next appt is in just over a week.


----------



## camishantel

Berina... you are like me hun I worry over everything... it took awhile for Calebs movements to get strongerso pretty sure that is normal... and I also don't feel like I grow much either but then take a picture and can see it.. or I see someone who hasn't seen me in awhile and they are like OMG you have gotten so big... but I guess I feel like I haven't changed much since I have lost about 30 pounds since becoming pregnant..


----------



## caro103

ooh i'vve been having the faintness too! and my appetite has gone through the roof.

bernina i'd say i don't really feel like my bellys expanding either, but i'm measuring 1 week ahead. Think its because its gradual so we don't really notice? movement wise i'd say its mostly the same but i do feel him higher up now and sometimes more jabs than tickles. Again though it'll be so gradual we're probably not noticing the difference. Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't feel like my belly is growing either, until I compare my 21 week belly picture and my 25 week belly picture. I can REALLY see the expansion then.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks - speck.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC02792.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CottlestonPie

Movements weird for me... Midwife confirmed he was head down at my appointment yesterday so his bums up by my ribs but I think his legs are usually stretched out because all the big jabs are right down by my pubic bone.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my lo was transverse but hes defo not that now, i can barely sit today and defo cant bend!

tasha i dont know how u manage with two in there!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well I went in for my appointment today and she said everything looked good..Baby is breech at the moment and hb was 155 :) Ohh and i now go every 2 weeks instead of 4! YAY!
Next is our 4d US on Jan 22...I cant wait!!!


----------



## gertrude

oh ladies I'm here for sympathy again :( was supposed to be out with OH tonight for a mates birthday but I couldn't go :( I was stuck on the loo with constipation

after I was so ill last year with a fissure and an abscess you would think I'd know not to get into that state and tbh I kinda knew it was coming but I cried it was so slow and I've got piles again :( I stayed at home, had a bath and have eaten the healthiest things in the house

I need to care about food again and quickly :( I feel stupid and rubbish and could cry again

ARGH


----------



## Tasha360

x-Rainbow-x said:


> my lo was transverse but hes defo not that now, i can barely sit today and defo cant bend!
> 
> tasha i dont know how u manage with two in there!

with great difficulty lol. My little girl is head right down and i have so much pressure down there, on the other hand the little boy was transverse on the last scan but im sure he keeps sticking his bum up under my ribs too. I couldnt eat my tea tonight because i couldnt sit upright.My other half laughs,i wish he could understand how uncomfy i was and i have another 9ish weeks left!! xx


----------



## Tasha360

Pink lining have got a sale on the website too, some of the yummy mummy bags are half price, just gota see if i can persuade stu now lol xx


----------



## MissFox

Just had a nice long visit with a BFF. This one is so much less offensive when she tells me to leave DH. And understands me when I tell her why I have to stick it out. It's the only advise I'm being given lately though. Everyone says leave him. It's depressing. It's going to get better. Makes me want to stay home and never go outside and see people though.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> Pink lining have got a sale on the website too, some of the yummy mummy bags are half price, just gota see if i can persuade stu now lol xx

Ooh just as my HIP grant came through... Must be a sign :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> Just had a nice long visit with a BFF. This one is so much less offensive when she tells me to leave DH. And understands me when I tell her why I have to stick it out. It's the only advise I'm being given lately though. Everyone says leave him. It's depressing. It's going to get better. Makes me want to stay home and never go outside and see people though.

Do you want to leave your DH?? That's really the only person to make the decision. :shrug: 
:hugs: Feel better, men can be stupid when it comes to the needs of women. I don't know the situation at all though....


----------



## MissFox

I Don't want to at all. I love him so much. He's been out of work for a while now because of a shoulder injury. All my friends are saying that he has never brought anything to our relationship (not true at all, but they don't listen regardless of how much I tell him otherwise) and that he is horrible for not being more supportive and for me having the only job right now. I have told him that I have to think of the baby now and it's not OK for us to struggle like this and that I will move back in with my mom if I'm brought to that. We're waiting to hear about his disability and he is still in physical therapy for his surgery he had in October. I'm just stuck at a point where all of my friends don't like him. I see why but they also refuse to hear the good.
So in short- I don't want to- I'm afraid taht I might get to a point where I have to in order to be able to support this baby. 
He has not bought cigs in 5 days though- he really is trying to be the best dad he can and it sucks that no one has any faith in us being able to make it through. It's not all bad, it really isn't.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well-- you gotta listen to yourself, and it's good that your thinking about the baby too. Plenty of people would only want what's best for the relationship regardless of if it's best for the baby. 

Money issues are hard, and they tend to really crumble a relationship. Does he have hope of finding a job again? or is the injury debilitating?


----------



## MissFox

We've talked about it. If he is denied ssi then he is going to get a job regardless of what it does to him- I can only hope that he can work long enough for me to be ready to go back to work because he will also need another surgery afterwards. I'm sure everything will work out because it always does I'm just a bit upset at everyones attitude towards the situation.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

People only see whats on the outside of a situation. No one will ever know what goes on inside the relationship. 

Michael's dad called me controlling because of ONE fight we had in front of them and it was all because we were grumpy and upset about something totally different.... but they clung to that, and then deemed me controlling because of it. It's taken a long time to convince them that it was a stupid fight that we HARDLY even remember. 

Don't let it get to you. Your relationship is yours, and no one else deserves to have an opinion, but if you want to be polite just accept their opinions has just opinions and nothing else and the forget about them.


----------



## MissFox

I thnk I"m having an especially hard time with it right now because the last few days have been really great. We've been going to bed within a couple hours of eachother and waking up close to the same time and just generally enjoying being with eachother. My friends hold it against him that he doesn't hang out when they are over or in social gatherings but it's because they're pretty open about not liking him much. 
Thanks Casey.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

That totally brings down the mood when people are hanging out that you KNOW don't like you. Makes it kinda hard for them to see what he's really like....


----------



## DanaBump

sam- not so sure what to tell you besides do what's in your heart. it's a lot easier for those friends to say leave him without it being their relationship, their marriage, their husband. they arent your babies father and they aren't your husband. the divorce rate is what it is because i feel ppl don't stick it out thru the hard times. this will pass and you'll be a stronger family because of it. maybe it'd be better to tell your friends that regardless of their opinions, you don't want to hear about it and out of respect for you as their friend, you'd like it if they would give him a chance and stop telling you to leave him. part of our wedding vows was the pastor asking everyone who was there to honor and support our relationship, help us thru the hard times and enjoy the good with us. maybe saying something like that to your friends will make your life easier. sometimes, friends don't know they're doing more harm than good for you.


----------



## bernina

MissFox, sorry you're having a rough go with your friends. Casey and Dana are so right, the only opinion that matters is yours. You sound like you're willing to stick it out during this time and I give you so much credit for that. If you still want these friends in your life then I'd make it clear to them that you have no intention of leaving and that you would appreciate if they would keep their opinions to themselves in the future. Advice from friends is great and sometimes they help us see things we don't see ourselves, but it sounds like you've heard this from them time and time again and since you plan to stick it out they need to respect that. And if they're good friends they will. Doesn't mean they have to love DH but they at least need to respect your wishes.

Thanks to all the ladies for your experience and advice about baby movements, really helped to reassure me. Dr never really said anything about movement, just asked at the last 2 appts if I felt anything and I said that I did but not everyday (that was several weeks ago). He seemed fine with that answer. I will definitely ask at my appt next week, just so I know what they consider normal and when to call.

ReedsGirl, how are you and Gunner doing today?


----------



## camishantel

off to take a short bath then will take my 28 week bump pic


----------



## bernina

Enjoy the soak Cami! Can't wait to see the bump pic!!!


----------



## camishantel

here
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-12 20.31.07.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Great bump Cami!! I can't wait to met Caleb. hehe I know you can't either.


----------



## bernina

Aww cami, look at that lovely bump. So is LO laying closer to your pelvis or rib cage these days? I still get lots of tickles down low but the big thumbs that shake belly (had 3 a few minutes ago, made me so happy!) are at about navel level.


----------



## camishantel

he has been head down for weeks so I get punches down low and I get kicks above tthe belly sometimes in the ribs


----------



## bernina

How cute, Caleb loves to stretch out and give mommy the full treatment! Can't wait to find out how baby is positioned at my next appt, I think she's probably transverse but really have no clue. Earlier this evening I got a jab that was so far on my side it was nearly my back. Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am with you on the ribs kicks Cami. I sometimes think I have a hand pushing on my cervix and a foot in my ribs.


----------



## camishantel

I know he turns at night because I get side kicks but mostly that only happens after I lie down to go to sleep then he likes to dance


----------



## camishantel

I had to catch my laptop earlier though cause it was on my tum and he kicked so hard it jumped off my tummy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I have to laugh cause I know we all think kicks but I really think some of those that we feel is hands as well. I often think Gunner moves tranverse when I lay down but how does that explain kicks in my ribs and jabs in my sides? It has to be hands too. :)


----------



## camishantel

ugh stupid neighbors


----------



## bernina

camishantel said:


> ugh stupid neighbors

Loud?


----------



## camishantel

yeah... they don't know how to walk normally they sound like a herd of elephants coming down the stairs


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lol, cami..you and a mommy-to-be in May Blossoms should hold a rally. She has annoying neighbours too.


----------



## Tasha360

great bump pic cami! We are lucky our neighbours are old so we dont hear anything from them.
I get kicks and jabs all over the place so can never really tell any positioning. I can sometimes feel a bum or a head right up by my ribs though but then it goes away and i can feel what i think is my little boys back lying accross my belly.xx


----------



## cola pops

Wow, can't believe my little girl is 3 tomorrow. Doesn't seem that long ago I was holding her in my arms for the first time. 
Wow all the bump pics are looking good! My baba is kicking quite low at the moment, although I have felt some up near my belly button. 
I had to leave my shopping in Sainsburys the other day cos a sneeze took me by suprise and I had a little accident:blush: I have had the odd leak up to now but that was ridiculous.
I found a fab online store that does nursing/maternity bras that are really pretty and you can get them in bigger sizes too :happydance: It is called Hot milk, would have put a link on but am not sure how to.


----------



## gertrude

hotmilk are great :) a friend recommended them to me too :)


----------



## MissFox

I can usually tell the difference between kicks and punches but right when I was trying to get to sleep last night she must've been dancing! I couldn't believe all the movement I felt all over the place it was CRAZY! Made me laugh which is good because my dogs had run away and I was tring to sleep but hoping we would get a call that they were found. GOt a call at 2AM that DH's best friend had them- his work called because they showed up there (gotta love that they went to the 2 places they know the best and were probably on their way to the 3rd (inlaws) looking for someone they knew!)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Josie doesn't seem to kick anywhere above the belly button. Last night she was RIGHT at the belly button height and that was the highest she ever kicked. 

I swear she just loves to lay right by my pelvis.


----------



## bernina

MissFox, so glad your doggies were found, must be such a relief. So nice of little one to try to cheer her Mom up with the jabs!

Casey, my LO hardly ever kicks above the navel, usually down low or a few flutters at navel height, but so far nothing above.


----------



## MissFox

You girls are lucky! I SWEAR I can feel her little footsies IN MY RIBS! I've always felt her very high though. Last night was great- all four moving at once- both arms and both legs. My belly looked so funny!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anberlin's toes are stuck in my ribs. Not very comfortable at all


----------



## laura3103

grayson as decided he has to kick every part of my tummy before he will let me sleep lol.

my belly was moving so much yesterday that i thought he was trying to escape i love it when he kicks me in the side tho cause it doesnt like me leaning my hand there and so he kicks me really hard.

no rib kicks yet thankfully.

today tho i have got a terrible bad back and achy bump and he as been on the quiet side so i'm thinking growth spurt time which i dont mind just means my bump gets bigger lol i want a massive bump this time as i reckon i'm already the size i was with gertie at full term.

also is anyone else waddling now cause i know i am i'm walking like i have pooped myself lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my lo has moved from transverse to head down , my bump drastically changes shape when he does and i cant bend !!! was getting rib kicks at work today ouch !!! 

my tummy / muscles just feel like they are aching 

been getting braxton hicks which i never got with alex they arnt painful but feel weird and are uncomfortable (especially when driving)


----------



## MissFox

Here is my 28 week bump pic... the first is my 18 week for comparison!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









28 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## camishantel

very cute Sam... glad your doggies made it back


----------



## MissFox

Thanks! I was starting to freak out (well, was successfully freaking out from the first phone call about them being gone) and think of the worst. IDK what I would do if anything had happened to them. DH said the terrain was so steep that he couldn't keep them on a leash and they usually listen better- don't get me wrong, they run off at my mom's house quite a bit but not usually where they don't know.


----------



## gertrude

miss fox - lovely bump! I'm very jealous of all of you with nice bumps- mine is just making me look fat :blush: or should I say fatter :blush:

I was thinking I was having a quiet few days but actually I think I'm getting used to being belted :haha:

I love the kicks, really enjoy them - except the ones on my cervix - only happened a couple of times but OUCH!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

if i take a pic from a birds eye view u can see a bump other wise my fat looks like its just getting fatter lol


----------



## camishantel

owwwwwwwwwwww my hip hurts so bad today


----------



## JakesMummy

I get kicks everywhere although mainly in the side .. I saw a foot or hand run across my skin earlier.. So sweet!! I have deffo got a nasty sinus infection in my maxillAry sinuses therefore causing immense toothache and jaw pain, plus my mucus is orange and bloody.. Eekk ! So painful I'm in tears I have sinus issues cos of allergies but this one was caused by swine flu.. I could cut my head off right now but that would be a silly thing to do! I'd rather be in labour than this pain !!! Sorry for the pity party but I'm on day 2 of antibiotics and waiting for them to kick in is killing me!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eesh bubs just turned over and I saw back and shoulder roll right across my belly. :D


----------



## Tasha360

Jakes mummy i can totally sympathise, i have suffered with my sinuses for years and when its bad its really bad. Hope you feel better soon hu

Great bump pic Sam!

Been to Asda tonight to do a food shop, now my back and tummy is aching really bad. Ive got a midwife appt in the morning. Shes coming to the house which is tons easier for me because pushchairs arent allowed in the Gp's so i have to carry Demi . I can claim for the sure start maternity grant too.
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

sounds like none of us are having an easy time at the mo :hugs:

cottles :cloud9:

i still get a bit freaked when he moves slowly over my tummy feels very weird ! kicks and things are fine tho , i think hes been doing star jumps in there today !


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oww I just hurt bump. Bent over wrng and felt like I squished him. Guess I will be squatting from now on.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh reeds that sounds uncomfortable!

Anyone getting braxton hicks?

It's almost midnight here and I've been having them for nearly an hour. If I lie on my side they're totally fine- barely noticeable, but if I lie on my back the pressure on my lower back is pretty strong and uncomfortable.
I think they may have finally stopped because Bubs now has hiccups.
I'm never gonna get to sleep at this rate!!


----------



## DanaBump

i'm not sure if it was a braxton hicks i had last night but damn it hurt. she has been liking to be really low, in fact lays right on my pelvic bone. last night with my full belly, she was on my pelvic and pushing on my belly. at the same time my entire belly went tight and stayed that way for what seemed forever. this happened over and over for 20 min and then just stopped. worse part? all that happening at once? made me physically ill, which reminded me the toilets need cleaning. ick! again, i don't know if those were contractions but if they were, i'm changing my mind about this whole labor thing. :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Reeds- NO BENDING OVER!!! SQUAT! I had to learn that one already. Worst part is I had to open my legs to squat so I coud get closer to the ground :rofl:
Dana- OUCH to the braxton hicks!!! I haven't gotten any intense ones today- just a mini one but yesterday I had a really intense one that made my belly look like a basketball.

Did some registering for the baby shower today with my friends. it was great but now i'm POOPED!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I even know that Sam. LOL BUt I did it anyway. I was putting wood in our stove and bent to get wood. Gunner didn't like it at all. Bump pain. I was having alot of BH on monday when he wasn't moving but haven't had any since. Thank goodness. 

I need to go register...I just found out we are having 2 baby showers. I am blessed.


----------



## MissFox

I still forget also. then all of a sudden OUCH! 
That's great! 2 showers!!! Mine is just going to be pretty big- I've got about 60 on the invite list.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

One is with my church family so there will be abut 20 or so ladies there. And the other one my BFF Becky is giving me...I think probably 30 or so. I just feel thankful and blessed to have one with this being my 4th baby but my youngest is 8


----------



## CottlestonPie

DanaBump said:


> i'm not sure if it was a braxton hicks i had last night but damn it hurt. she has been liking to be really low, in fact lays right on my pelvic bone. last night with my full belly, she was on my pelvic and pushing on my belly. at the same time my entire belly went tight and stayed that way for what seemed forever. this happened over and over for 20 min and then just stopped. worse part? all that happening at once? made me physically ill, which reminded me the toilets need cleaning. ick! again, i don't know if those were contractions but if they were, i'm changing my mind about this whole labor thing. :haha:

That sounds like mine!
At first I though he was stretching but it was every 3-5 minutes for about an hour. When I rolled onto my side after that I could still feel them but they were much less intense. The first lot really put a lot of pressure on my back.
I feel a bit sore this morning!


----------



## helen1234

I've been getting bad bracton hix my stomach goes dead hard, he's been doing some serious rolling too, makes me jump, glad everyone else is getting them I feel like it's normal now lol
X


----------



## chocojen

Hi guys,
Sorry just been working for 2 days hence why I have been so quiet. I have also swollen back up from being on my feet alll day for the last 2 days. It has been so busy and yesterday they called an internal major incident as the department was in such a bad way! Still I now have 5 days off and am seeing all the girls I went to uni with tomorrow which will be great!
I
find it so strange reading about baby showers for all you US ladies, its just not something that is done over here in the UK.

I am not looking forward to the braxton hicks! Even some of the kicks are starting to be uncomfortable anow as he gets bigger. And Reeds I totally know what you mean about bending. 

Sam your bump is looking amazing and I am so pleased you got your dogs back

xx


----------



## Tasha360

29 weeks today!! where has the time gone? Thaat mans less than 9 weekis to go for me xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

happy 29 weeks !!

its all starting to become very real now!

alex was born at 35 weeks (my waters went at 34 )
so im thinking omg i could have a baby in 6 weeks !!! eeeek


----------



## chocojen

Oh my goodness, just noticed today I am in double figures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

.


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies 

I think I've had the first BH that I could identify. I was thinking "oooo pickle is quiet today* which obviously meant straight after I got a MASSIVE kick and then my belly went rock hard - not painful just a bit uncomfy. Softened again now.

Though this morning my tum was really soft - weird how it changes so much isn't it!


----------



## camishantel

I feel like rubbish today... so no food or drink after midnight last night because I am off for my four hour gd test this morning... well lets see first ate dinner last night then woke up at midnight and it all came up so I am extreemly thirsty and hungry this morning... then realized this morning most of my clothes are at my grandmas as she did laundry for me the other day so I have on my prepregnancy jeans which still fit but are uncomfortable and Caleb is protesting about them being tight.. ugh is it after noon yet


----------



## bernina

Happy 29 weeks Tasha!! Time is sure seeming to go a lot faster in the third tri!

Cami, good luck at your 4 hr test today, thinking of you!

Congrats on double figures choco-jen!!!

Did my weekly weigh in and actually lost a pound this week, I'm sure it's all normal, looks like total gain has been around 19 lbs so far which I've read is average.

Doing my GT test on Monday, the 1 hour one then 29 wk appt a week from today.

Under by boobs is has been really uncomfy the last two days, feels like my bra is digging in but even when I take it off it's still a bit painful so I think maybe the skin has been irritated by the bra or is stretching (or both). Can't wait to go home and go bra less, offers a small amount of relief at least. I ordered a new bra but when it arrived the cups were all dented and made me look like I had squashed nips under my clothes, not attractive!


----------



## camishantel

Thanks... At the dr now...it took over fifteen minutes to do my first blood draw so this could take forever...i have horrible veins...and i have to get my rhogam shot today as well however apparently they cant until i talk to the dr because my last blood test came back positive for something to do with my liver.... Kuns or kums... Its the same type of thing that can make newborns have jaundice...so confused and not sure when the dr is coming in so not sure i will know what anyof this means as the nurse isnt sure


----------



## DanaBump

has discovered this morning that i am HUGE!! when did this happen??!?


----------



## camishantel

Ok soo the coombs test came back positive....why did i google it...it sounds scary scared for caleb now....come on dr talk so i can put my mind at ease


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I hope the Dr. comes to talk to you soon and everything is OK. 
Dana- Happens over night- I swear! 
Bernina- Glad to hear I'm not the only one with the irritated skin under the boobs- thing about mine is that my bra doesn't sit right where it's sore, it sits a bit higher. I think it's from stretching or IDK if Rosie is always putting her feet up there and it's messing with nerves? Sometimes it feels like burning and other times it just hurts.
I woke up with a sore throat this morning- well ALL NIGHT LONG. It's radiating into my ear and I am not looking forward to work today.
Thanks for the bump compliments ladies!


----------



## bernina

Cami, does the Coombs test mean that for one of your miscarriages the rhogham shot didn't work and therefore your body built up the antigens the shot was supposed to prevent? I hope the dr is able to see you soon and provide some answers.


----------



## chocojen

evening ladies, 
well I have an exciting evening lined up, AFCBournemouth on the television!!!! (please not my hint of sarcasm, this is not my choice of viewing!!!). 
Oh well on a brighter note I am off to see the girls I was at uni with tomorrow, I cant wait xx


----------



## bernina

Have fun with the girls tomorrow chocojen!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow, that sounds like some great tv!! ;)

I've suddenly become all hormonal like I was in 1st tri again.
DF decided today that he wanted to go to the pub with his friend. I totally have NO problem with that at all. But he decided to invite his friends wife to our flat so that I have some company for the evening. But all I want to do is lie in front of the telly in something comfortable and sleep. So much so that it's making me cry.

I have SO MUCH going on right now. I'm moving house in a week. I came home to find that the landlords contractors had let themselves in and gutted my bathroom to redecorate. So now my entire bathroom is on the floor of the hallway, including the cupboard they've ripped off the wall.
So I have to tidy that and then pack all my belongings into boxes.
I don't want to have to spend my only nice quiet evening entertaining a guest just because he wants a guilt free trip to the pub.

Sigh.


----------



## bernina

I'd tell DH that you're not feeling well and are headed off to bed. Then he has an easy out for the friend's wife, don't want to expose any germs and all that. Also totally understandable since you're pregnant. Hope it all works out. What a mess with the bathroom!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I wish i could but they're due here in half an hour and the wife is 34 weeks preg and has SPD and she's making the effort to come here. I'd feel guilty cancelling.


----------



## MissFox

Yea, that would be a hard one to cancel! Well hopefully you are both in the mood to just watch TV. I know that's all I want to do (and it's the first day I've had to work in like... 4 days?)
Gotta love it when one job has time off and the other one doesn't and I have too much free time and not enough money- on the up side it's been great for DH and I's relationship.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> has discovered this morning that i am HUGE!! when did this happen??!?

I think we need a pic :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

Hey ladies it's been a long emotional day... I will update soon.. I really want to go take a shower right now... Caleb and I are ok... I just really need to take a minute to breathe and then I will update...


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

camishantel said:


> Hey ladies it's been a long emotional day... I will update soon.. I really want to go take a shower right now... Caleb and I are ok... I just really need to take a minute to breathe and then I will update...

I'm sorry hun...Hope everything is ok!:flower:


----------



## caro103

hope your alright cami! :hugs:

I finally had the swine flu jab today....oooow! have had to dive into the paracetamol, only way i'll sleep tonight! otherwise alls good though :) xx


----------



## camishantel

ok so this will be a long post so sorry in advanced... 

I was supposed to go in today for my rhogam shot then on monday got a call that I would also need to do the 4 hour gd test because the steroids most likely is what made me fail the 1 hour test... so everything was good yesterday no nausea or anything which was great because the 4 hour test meant no eating or drinking after midnight... so I eat dinner felt fine finally went to bed and bam atmidnight I wake up and threw up everything I had eaten yesterday... fun... so all I could do is brush my teeth and get a little water that way.. went back to bed got up this morning so hungry and thirsty and not feeling very good but went in for my test actually looking forward to drinking the drink so I could have something in my stomach...
When I get there took her 15 min to do the first draw as my veins are horrible... I had to run my hands under hot hot water and they were finally able to do first blood draw after sticking me twice.. 
So then drink the drink then wait a hour now second blood draw another 2 sticks and got it... so this is when I asked about my rhogam shot they said they couldn't give it to me until they talked to the dr as my results from the last blood test said negative antibodies but positive DAT (coombs)
so I go to the waiting room to wait for the Dr. and google coombs... now coombs can be the RH factor but also has to do with anemia liver function and all kinds of other things... this is what babies sometimes get that can cause jaundice... not too bad if it is something they get after birth however in pregnancy can cause anything from mild anemia in a newborn to RH deficency to stillbirth... hence why I was freaking out... 
so now it was time for my third blood draw still haven't seen the dr the nurses can't answer my questions I am texting reeds at this point because I am trying to stay callm till I know something.. they get my third blood draw I wait another 30 min and finally see the Dr. who is like oh yeah this means nothing for you as your methyldopa can cause a false positive.. WHAT why couldn't anyone tell me this earlier... so everything is fine... they do have to watch me closely just incase it starts causing complications for me... Caleb was awake during most of the morning until it came time for the ultrasound then he went to sleep so his hr was lower today in the 130's which I am guessing is still fine because the dr. was not concerned so finally I am home got to eat something and take a shower but am wore out it is so hard when there is a possibility of something going wrong and not knowing....


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that Cami. I hate how no one can tell you anything and tehy make the Dr do it but the Dr doesn't do it for hours!


----------



## chocojen

sorry you had such a rough day cami but a least all is ok with both of you xxx


----------



## laura3103

sorry you had a rough day.x just hope the bloods come back ok now,x,


----------



## camishantel

me too... oh yeah and they whole point of today was to get the Rhogam shot... THEY WERE OUT so now I have to make another trip next week to get the shot


----------



## chocojen

what is the shot for cami? I have not heard of it. 

to make the viewing even worse the wrong side won!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Sorry you had a rough day Cami, glad alls well though! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So last night, i feel on my butt on my front steps. I didn't think anything of it, until I got mild pains on both sides of my face. Granted they were probably round ligament pain, but it happened about 20 minutes after the fall... so I got worried and called my DR. She told me to go to the hospital for observation. 

Long story short-- I was hooked up and got to listen to Josie's heart for 4 hours. Pretty amazing, and I also got another ultrasound pic of her. She was sucking her thumb on the live monitor. DH and I could see her cute little mouth sucking away at her finger. It was precious! I hope that indicates that she's ready for the boobies at birth!! :haha: 

Well, it was a crisis averted. The nurse at the hospital told me it was good that I came in because even though in most cases it's probably nothing, sometimes women don't come in and then there are serious complications. So, I don't feel as stupid for freaking out. :)


----------



## MissFox

Sorry about the fall but I'm glad to hear that she's OK and that you got to see her!!! I'm on the countdown til the 19th!!! Can't wait to see her face again! Right now she is pushing her legs out and I'm watching them move my belly.


----------



## camishantel

thank you... Casey sorry you had a rough day as well... glad you got to see your little Josie though.... 
The Rhogam shot is for the RH factor as I am A- blood type and since FOB is O+ if the baby has a positive blood type and it mixes with my negative blood type there are all sorts of complications.. miscarriage in future pregnancies stillbirth severe anemia in the newborn... basically your body will start making anti-bodies to fight against the baby and the positive blood type.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sorry all that is happening to you Cami. I had a friend who was - blood and all her children were + and she had a rough time a lot of her pregnancies too, but she's had 3 healthy boys. So the medicine is out there to keep your baby and future babies safe. :)


----------



## chocojen

camishantel said:


> thank you... Casey sorry you had a rough day as well... glad you got to see your little Josie though....
> The Rhogam shot is for the RH factor as I am A- blood type and since FOB is O+ if the baby has a positive blood type and it mixes with my negative blood type there are all sorts of complications.. miscarriage in future pregnancies stillbirth severe anemia in the newborn... basically your body will start making anti-bodies to fight against the baby and the positive blood type.

I see, we call it anti-D here in the UK!

Have a fab weekend ladies I am off to see my friends from uni so wont be here for the rest of the day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Glad everythig was ok casey!
Have a great day out Jen. My day is pretty boring ironing and sorting out the spare room so we can put Demi in there ready for when the babies come xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Hope you are doing OK, Cami :hugs: and other April Mummies :hugs:

It appears that the Inlaws are descending next weekend. OH was _told_ (note not asked) that they have booked a cottage just down the road from us. Whilst I appreciate that they wont be staying here (have they finally got the hint?!), I know them all too well and they will live in our pockets for the entire week and only use the cottage to sleep in, before rolling up at an ungodly hour each morning... again.

You know the Serenity Prayer?

"God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference."

Can we also add, and the strength to lift heavy objects to bludgeon with? :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghh that sucks. I feel for you on that one. Had my cousins stay with us for a week and expected us to treat them like hotel guests. 
Can your OH maybe explain on some days that you need time to rest and not have to entertain guests if they turn up at the crack of dawn? 

Is anyone else getting sick of their bellies being public property? I feel like I have some kind of "TOUCH ME LIKE A LUCKY BUDDHA!" invite printed on my bump. May have to invest in one of those hands-off style tshirts...


----------



## AmethystDream

If OH doesn't make them understand, it will be completely down to him to take them elsewhere to entertain them when they do show up. I also have 3 baby related appointments in the week that they are here (MW, GTT and consultant). Aside from not wanting them there anyway, the fact that they haven't been bothered about this baby at all, but will expect to tag along, makes me quite angry. They will NOT be coming to the hospital.

As for the whole tummy thing? I think I must have a certain look in my eye this time around because no-one has been stupid enough to do it... yet. With the others it was a nightmare and, especially with the eldest 2, I didn't have enough confidence in myself to tell someone to get off. I got so annoyed with the youngest that I went from 'excuse me?!' and moving away when someone did it, to out and out 'what on earth do you think you are doing?' by the end :blush: Those Evil Genius 't' shirts are brilliant though :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Amethyst- I think I have that look in my eyes too! I'm completely OK with friends and family getting all touchy with the belly but not strangers and not a single one has touched it since 5 weeks. YES 5 WEEKS! "Oh and how far aong are you?!?" UMM NOT FAR ENOUGH ALONG FOR YOU TO BE RUBBING MY FAT! (Dh's family told the world I was expecting)
My preggie friends LOVE to touch the belly. One grabbed both hands on it and started talking to it! She's having a girl due the 10th of April!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

My belly seems to have "*POPPED*" over night..lol I will try and post a pic later...Its funny how much it can grow in such a small amount of time! I feel HUGE now :haha:


----------



## AmethystDream

Miss Fox - You would think that a fellow preggy would be slightly more empathetic! :dohh: I'm waiting for the week from hell because if there is someone who knows no boundaries and will ignore blatant instructions not to do something, it is MIL. She will do it all the more if she thinks it will a) annoy me or b) cause an argument. I may walk around with a pillow strapped to me :haha:

Emmy'sMommy - Yayy! It's lovely when you first have that... 'OMG, how big is THAT?!' moment, isn't it? :flower:

EDIT: Ohh you are due the day after us!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

AmethystDream said:


> Miss Fox - You would think that a fellow preggy would be slightly more empathetic! :dohh: I'm waiting for the week from hell because if there is someone who knows no boundaries and will ignore blatant instructions not to do something, it is MIL. She will do it all the more if she thinks it will a) annoy me or b) cause an argument. I may walk around with a pillow strapped to me :haha:
> 
> Emmy'sMommy - Yayy! It's lovely when you first have that... 'OMG, how big is THAT?!' moment, isn't it? :flower:
> 
> EDIT: Ohh you are due the day after us!!

I was just thinking "where did this come from" lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i managed to get my bloods done today , my friend done it for me and got it first time :happydance:


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> AmethystDream said:
> 
> 
> Miss Fox - You would think that a fellow preggy would be slightly more empathetic! :dohh: I'm waiting for the week from hell because if there is someone who knows no boundaries and will ignore blatant instructions not to do something, it is MIL. She will do it all the more if she thinks it will a) annoy me or b) cause an argument. I may walk around with a pillow strapped to me :haha:
> 
> Emmy'sMommy - Yayy! It's lovely when you first have that... 'OMG, how big is THAT?!' moment, isn't it? :flower:
> 
> EDIT: Ohh you are due the day after us!!
> 
> I was just thinking "where did this come from" lolClick to expand...

now you know what i was going thru yesterday when i said i was all of a sudden HUGE, lol. seem to be going thru the same things around the same time which makes sense since we're due on the same date.


----------



## Tasha360

thought id upload my 29 week twin bump, not the best had to take it myself in the mirror-

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww lovely bump pic tasha xx


----------



## camishantel

nice bump Tasha... I was expecting you to be HUGE but you look so lovely...


----------



## bernina

Lovely bump pic Tasha, I agree with Cami I was expecting your bump to be super sized but you just look perfect!!


----------



## Tasha360

bernina said:


> Lovely bump pic Tasha, I agree with Cami I was expecting your bump to be super sized but you just look perfect!!

Thanks to be honest i dont think im much bigger than i was with the other two xx


----------



## MissFox

You look GREAT Tasha!!! I was expecting bigger too- we really are close to the same size!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is my bump pic...The first is 25 weeks and the second one was taking a few minutes ago!! :)
https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8963/ava20100182.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy you popped!! Looking good. 

I will post my last bump pic.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

27+2


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump Reeds!!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks. I feel really big. I took that one and my curtains made a design on my belly. LOL I just left it. 

How are you feeling?? I have been having lots of pressure down there this week and I have lost 3lbs...go to the dr monday so I will be asking about it.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks. I feel really big. I took that one and my curtains made a design on my belly. LOL I just left it.
> 
> How are you feeling?? I have been having lots of pressure down there this week and I have lost 3lbs...go to the dr monday so I will be asking about it.


Well you look great!! Im doing ok, just been getting those super annoying braxton hick contractions:wacko:

Good Luck with the docs appointment, i will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## bernina

Great bump pics ReedsGirl and EmmysMommy! Reeds is right, you've officially popped!

Good luck at the dr Monday Reeds, will be interesting to hear what dr says about the pressure below. I'm sure it's normal but of course always good to check it out. I've also lost weight, just a lb since I entered third tri, but when you're used to gaining a few pounds every week it's a bit confusing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. After the scare Gunner gave me last monday I can use all the extra prayers. Its odd but I really feel like I can feel him turning his head. Does that sound funny?? 
As for the weight I had only gained 8 to 10lbs so I was expecting to start putting on the weight now.


----------



## bernina

You are both in my prayers for sure. 

I've been feeling baby move and turn tons the last 2 days, before that I would maybe feel one or two rolls per day but it's really picked up. So I think you could totally be feeling him move his head from side to side. So cool isn't it!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes it is!! And a bit painful it so low almost feels like he is grinding against my pubic bone. LOL I am ready for monday so I can see him again. At my last scan 25 weeks he was already over 2lbs so I am anxious to see.


----------



## loopy82

Finally 3rd tri, yay! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

My ticker finally changed!!


----------



## MissFox

WOOHOO TO 3rd tri and changing tickers!!!
Reeds- your bump is great. I'm sure it's totally fine to loose a few lbs especially since you were stressed about Gunner when he wasn't moving. It's got to be hard to eat when you're having thingsl ike that happen. I know I had to force food down my throat when my dogs ran away.
So I'm watching my little brother (5) and my nephew (6) and seriously- WTH was I thinking?? Good thing they are going to my BILs house for the day!! My nephew put his foot through the wall in the bedroom after I asked 4 times to KEEP YOUR FEET OFF THE WALLS! And showed him the weak spot that he was doing it near and said I really don't want you to put your foot through the wall!!! It happened anyways.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I have a question for the UK mommas! :) 

Do you guys immunize as much as we do in the US? I feel like in the US we over immunize... and if you guys do immunize, when do you guys do it? Here they want to do it when the babies are really young, and I don't think that's safe. I'm considering waiting until LO is 2 or so. When she's stronger to handle the shots.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everyones well 

some lovely bump pics xxx 

mine just looks like flab unless u get a birds eye view!

ive just got in from work and weighed myself and ive only put on 2lb since i last weighed myself at 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

UGH! I'm jealous! I mean- I am doing great, 10 lbs so far but I was told to keep it between 15 and 25 (weight being high) and I'm gonna finish closer to 25 but I was hoping for less.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im not sure what i put on weeks 3-12 though but dont think its too bad my my bmi very high so im not suppost to put alot on xx


----------



## MissFox

My goal is to keep it under 200lbs (i'm only 5'1) for this prgnancy though. Really want to get down to my pre-birth control weight though. I will!!!! after baby and until then I just need to not worry about it.


----------



## chocojen

Hi Girls,
Hope you all had a great weekend. I had so much fun with the uni girls, on of them is 18 weeks pregnant and another is 32 so we were comparing bumps and feeling each others bellys move!

I have started getting a lot of pain in my groin/pelvis area, is it too late to suddenly be getting round ligament pain? I see the MW on tues so guess I will ask her but it is very uncomfortable and any time I feel new things I worry! 

Reeds hope all is well 

x


----------



## camishantel

I get those pains too hun.. the dr. said it is because he is head down and low..


----------



## AmethystDream

Evening ladies, hope you and bumps are all well :flower:

I would like to introduce you to my Son :cloud9:

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/dreamcatcherdml/baby_31-1.gif


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amethyst he is gorgeous!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwwww gorgeous pic xx


----------



## camishantel

such a great pic... I can't wait for my 3 and 4 d pics tomorrow I am so excited.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to share my dream from last night...I dreamed Gunner was moving all around and I could feel his hand and I was holding it. And then all of a sudden he came out of my belly and was BFing. he finished and burped and I laid him down to nap. I went back in there to check on him and he had turned into a puppy. LOL I can't stop giggling about this.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:rofl: thats a fab dream 

i not had many weird ones in a while x


----------



## caro103

haha Sandi! a puppy :D cute!

My DH was reading the 'pregnancy book for dummies' the other night and looking at the pics of the girl and boy scans. He swears ours looked like the girl scan :rofl:, I really can't remember but would be sooo funny if they got it wrong! though the sonographer seemed pretty confident it was a boy!


----------



## camishantel

ok so TMI... but I have been having off and on snotty discharge.. not a whole lot just a couple of globs over the period of a couple weeks.. well the first time after it happened called the Dr. but didn't really describe it to them just said I think I might have infection they went in and did the test was not infection... well I googled it and everything I find that looks like it or sounds like it says it is bits of my plug.... isn't it to early to be losing this>>


----------



## CottlestonPie

Cami as far as I know, the plug regenerates so it's normal to lose small amounts from time to time. Someone correct me if I'm wrong with this!

I sometimes get some snottyish stuff... Small amounts though. Tends to be when I'm a little dehydrated so I dunno if that might be linked?


----------



## camishantel

I don't know how in the world I could ever be dehydrated because even if I am sick I drink over 2 gallons of water a day and not really any type of drink that can dehydrate you... I think your right just very weird though.. it looks sooo funny..


----------



## MissFox

Hahah Reeds! That's great!!! My little brother's girlfriend (yea, they're 5) said she is pregnant and having his puppy!!! So funny! Then they are going to get married but after my brother builds a ladder! 
Cami- could be bits of your plug but it does regenerate.


----------



## MissFox

GOtta love the triple post! UGH! SOOOO ANYWAYS! Sorry!!! I only hit the button 1x!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hmm if I breathe in deeply I get this weird gurgling bubbling feeling qt the bottom of my ribcage, on the left. Anyone know what it might be?


----------



## MissFox

I HAVE THAT ALL THE TIME!



it's gas. 
Freaked out and called the midwife. Got laughed at and told that it's the 2309487 call they got about that day and that it was just gas. You'll probably get it more often. Put pressure right there when breathing if it bugs you.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha serious?! Oh. :blush: :haha:
If I put my hand there I can actually feel the bubbling, it's so weird!!

Glad I'm not the only one who freaked out over gas.. Thanks!!


----------



## DanaBump

speaking of gas, every time abby moves i end up "letting go" of some really nasty smelling gas. i hear this is normal starting in 7th mo, but damn it's gross.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> speaking of gas, every time abby moves i end up "letting go" of some really nasty smelling gas. i hear this is normal starting in 7th mo, but damn it's gross.

yup that happened to me today :blush:


----------



## AmethystDream

The lady at our scan got me to lie on my side away from her so that she could see LO a little better... he was being awkward. I had to try so hard not to trump on her :blush::blush:


----------



## DanaBump

i could seriously clear out a room full of ppl! poor dh at night when it all gets trapped under the blankets. he must really love me, LOL


----------



## camishantel

SHUT UP!!!!... that is what I would like to scream at some of our customers today


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- HAHAHAHA Sorry!!! If you breath in big and deep really fast you can hear it too!!! I get a kick out of it now that I know what it is. 
And Dana- I KNOW RIGHT!? Poor DH!!! But it's ok- he farts like a mofo when he first wakes up! Says it's our pet duck.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Cottleston- HAHAHAHA Sorry!!! If you breath in big and deep really fast you can hear it too!!! I get a kick out of it now that I know what it is.
> And Dana- I KNOW RIGHT!? Poor DH!!! But it's ok- he farts like a mofo when he first wakes up! Says it's our pet duck.

when my belly does that i think it sounds creepy. 

:rofl: that's exactly what my dad always said when i was growing up. only i can literally clear a room. :blush:


----------



## MissFox

IDK but it's TMI... My poo smells AWFUL! It made me want to leave the bathroom. I've been having stinky farts too (according to DH but not room clearing in any way) but the poo... :blush:


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> IDK but it's TMI... My poo smells AWFUL! It made me want to leave the bathroom. I've been having stinky farts too (according to DH but not room clearing in any way) but the poo... :blush:

OMG, it's like something died inside me. consider yourself lucky.


----------



## MissFox

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## JakesMummy

Great bump pics girls...Amethyst I love the scan pic - he looks so content!

I have the dentist tomorrow - shitting myself..I have an abscess over a failed root canal and it is major so have to get it treated and redone. I don;t know why I am so scared as I have had an abscess under my tooth when I was younger (fell 30 foot through a roof, fracturing my jaw!!!) so know pain! But this one was silent and I didn't feel pain until my sinuses aggravated it last week..come to realise I have had this abscess for quite some time and need to get it lanced. It is high up in my gum..can't see it but can feel it. Hopefully this will be the end of my run of bad luck!!!!!! May just get them to pull the frickin tooth out and be done with it!

As for baby - she is still transverse and don;t I know it! I feel her head in my right side and feet kicking my left..my bump is so low and odd as to how she is laying. If i gets to the point where they want to try manually turning her I will be declining..uh uh..no way! So scared of her cord going round neck etc I'd rather see if she does it naturally then if not, talk about possibilities for delivery.
Sorry going on a bit now, even if no-one replies, it is nice to get it out as I am sure DH hears enough!!!

Casey as for immunisations - Here it is advised to get the first shots at 8 weeks- they are DTaP/IPV/HiB AND PCV(Diptheria, Tetanus, whooping cough,inactivated Polio vaccine, Haemophilus Influenzae and Pneumococcal)

Then 12 weeks same as above but instead of pneumo they get the meningococcal C

16 weeks Repeat of 8 week shots

Then 12 months they get the Hib and Men c

13 months - MMR (1st) and PCV

3-5 years - DTap/IPV or dTAP/IPV

3-5 years - 2nd MMR

14 Years - Tetanus and Polio

Some babies need Hepatitis B and or BCG.

So we tend to give them a fair few vaccs too?!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i just woke up this morning and my LO is transverse again ! my "bump" changes shape dramatically and i can bend :rofl: 

getting kicks and punches either side


----------



## chocojen

Morning everyone. 
Such a busy start to today I am exhausted already!!!
x


----------



## DanaBump

excited to go see our little girl again today. many prayers that the fluid around her heart has stayed the same or gone down. fingers crossed!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> excited to go see our little girl again today. many prayers that the fluid around her heart has stayed the same or gone down. fingers crossed!

Praying for ya!:winkwink:

We get to see our little girl on Saturday! We are SO excited!! :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

DanaBump said:


> speaking of gas, every time abby moves i end up "letting go" of some really nasty smelling gas. i hear this is normal starting in 7th mo, but damn it's gross.

Mine's so bad that DH usually calls me 'wifey' but he has started calling me 'whiffy' recently!!! lol x


----------



## DanaBump

SazzleR said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> speaking of gas, every time abby moves i end up "letting go" of some really nasty smelling gas. i hear this is normal starting in 7th mo, but damn it's gross.
> 
> Mine's so bad that DH usually calls me 'wifey' but he has started calling me 'whiffy' recently!!! lol xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> speaking of gas, every time abby moves i end up "letting go" of some really nasty smelling gas. i hear this is normal starting in 7th mo, but damn it's gross.
> 
> Mine's so bad that DH usually calls me 'wifey' but he has started calling me 'whiffy' recently!!! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: hahahaha


----------



## Tasha360

:haha: at all the gas comments, i have to say i havent noticed a difference. 

Hope all goes well for you today Dana!

I havent felt many movements today so im just sat down giving them a poke trying to provoke a response xx


----------



## MissFox

Good luck Dana and Good luck getting them to move Tasha!!
I'm off for a long day of work.


----------



## camishantel

I am at my appointment now.... Hope i do get my 3 4d pics today so i can upload them later


----------



## lilgemsy

Hey Im Gem.
Im due April 16th!
Having my first baby - a little boy <3
Going to call him Oliver ^_^
Im going to be a proud, single, teen mum :)


----------



## camishantel

Hi lilgem


----------



## MissFox

:wave: HI lilgem!!! :flower:


----------



## DanaBump

so beyond pissed. if i could breath fire, smoke out of my ears and have my eyes red they would be in full force. :grr:


----------



## chocojen

Are you ok Dana?
Welcome lilgem!!!!!
Had a great day today, saw my friend who has been really down and the little man was so good at cheering her up by kicking her lots!!!!

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi lilgem xx

whats up dana??


----------



## chocojen

snowball I have just noticed you are now called rainbow and have moved to rainbow land!!!!


----------



## laura3103

hi lilgem.x


----------



## chocojen

Oh just though it is monday....one born every minute tonight!
Got my MW appointment tomorrow gonna ask her about this pain I have been having and all the swelling in my ankles. Oh best remember my wee sample! Cant wait to hear HB again x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

chocojen said:


> snowball I have just noticed you are now called rainbow and have moved to rainbow land!!!!

:rofl:

fancied somewhere warmer :haha:


----------



## caro103

hey ladies! glad to hear everyone sounds ok!?

Dana...you ok!?

welcome lilgem!

Ahhh getting swollen ankles :wacko:...though guess I'm getting off lightly if I can;t yet clear a room :rofl: xx


----------



## chocojen

x-Rainbow-x said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> snowball I have just noticed you are now called rainbow and have moved to rainbow land!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> fancied somewhere warmer :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like a good reason! Hope you are happy in your new home!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## DanaBump

so back in 08 when nick and i got engaged, we told everyone who didn't know at thanksgiving that we were getting married in june. right before christmas, i learned from my cousin that my brother and his wife were getting married and the date was set 3 WEEKS after ours. might i add, i'm still rather salty about that because we didn't have a single function without someone saying "isn't your brother getting married too?" so we had a wedding, but it wasn't just about us. in fact, my parents didn't bother to tell us about family we should've invited because brothers wedding was 3 weeks later (talk about feeling like a complete asshole at his wedding).
last year my sister got married, there was nothing but her wedding for family to focus on until after when nick and i found out we were pregnant. couple weeks after we found out we were pregnant, he goes and emails me that he and his wife are too. we both ended up miscarrying. we decided to wait til i was about 12 weeks to tell anyone, which was end of sept (we didn't tell parents but i told brother and sister). guess who was pregnant not but a couple weeks after we told brother we were pregnant and she was sticking? yeah. she's due july 26, count back once.

i feel like i shouldn't be pissed but i am. this was supposed to be a time where it was just about nick, abby and me and he had to go get her pregnant. couldn't effin wait. pretty sure as soon as his asshole wife hears ppl are doing what she wants, she pulls the whole i want i want i want bullshit. IS EVEN GOING TO THE SAME EFFIN DRS and birthing at the same hospital. not real big deal cuz they are amazing there but damn, really?!

breathing fire, smoke coming out of my ears and bright red eyes are going on over here.

finally went and wrote an email to my brother telling him of how i think this is such bull, as calling him would include me screaming and crying (gotta love hormones).


----------



## lilgemsy

Thanks for all the welcomes :)
Ahhh Im going to see FOB tonight with my parents and his parents will be there too to sort something out. Im nervous. Things like this usually end up with us all just angry and upset and more stressed and nothing resolved as its like talking to a brick wall with him!
Hes useless, he really is.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dana-- Sorry about that situation. I'm not sure I understand fully. Are you talking about your brother and sister or are you talking about your brother and sister in law? 

I'm an only child, and DH is oldest by 7 years so our situation is WAY different. Our family has no one else to worry about.... but they haven't really been the MOST supportive.


----------



## chocojen

dana sorry to hear you are upset although I am not sure I fully understand the situation.

gemsy hope tonight is ok x


----------



## DanaBump

It's my brother and sister in law


----------



## camishantel

Here is my little man from today... can't do 3d or 4 d as he is already head down and partially in my pelvis... confirmed I am losing my plug and looks like he will be early.. his HR was 143 and he is measuring somewhere around 3lbs 1 oz so right on... everything looks good his heart brain everything he is perfect
oh and I passed my GD test YAY.. had to get the rhogam shot today and damn that hurt
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-17 11.46.10.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chocojen

I think I may have finally attached a photo of my bump, thats me on the left!
 



Attached Files:







recenr snaps 301.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chocojen

ps sorry for the windswept look!

that was on saturday at 26 weeks


----------



## chocojen

Cant believe I finally did it!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Lovely pic chocojen and cute bump!!! :)

I kinda somewhat understand your situation Danabump and i wish you all the best! I also hope your appt goes well...I'd like to see some more pics of your little abby!! :)


----------



## Tasha360

lovely scan pic Cami, they wouldnt give me one at my last scan they said the babies were too big to get a decent pic.
Great bump pic Jen! 
Babies have moved a bit, not as much as usual but its reassured me a bit hope i get some big kicks later.
One born every minute is on in a bit xx


----------



## Tasha360

lilgemsy said:


> Hey Im Gem.
> Im due April 16th!
> Having my first baby - a little boy <3
> Going to call him Oliver ^_^
> Im going to be a proud, single, teen mum :)

Hiya hun, ill add you to the list xx


----------



## chocojen

Tasha360 said:


> lovely scan pic Cami, they wouldnt give me one at my last scan they said the babies were too big to get a decent pic.
> Great bump pic Jen!
> Babies have moved a bit, not as much as usual but its reassured me a bit hope i get some big kicks later.
> One born every minute is on in a bit xx

I will definitely be watching, I need to realise that this is something I am gonna be doing in a few months! I think tonight they have a waterbirth which is what I am hoping for


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

camishantel said:


> Here is my little man from today... can't do 3d or 4 d as he is already head down and partially in my pelvis... confirmed I am losing my plug and looks like he will be early.. his HR was 143 and he is measuring somewhere around 3lbs 1 oz so right on... everything looks good his heart brain everything he is perfect
> oh and I passed my GD test YAY.. had to get the rhogam shot today and damn that hurt



Great scan pic! I cant wait to see my lo again! :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lovely scan pic!
Wish I could see LO again but i will only get another scan if they think something is wrong (ie measuring small or something) so I should be thankful really!


----------



## Tasha360

My next scan is 27th i get them every 3 weeks now x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think my next scan is the 17th feb


----------



## laura3103

dana i understand your sistuation chick been throught something similar when i was having gertie.x

lovely bump chocojen.x

my next scan is on the 3rd feb and i get to see the nice patronising consultant as well.


----------



## mumov2

hiya i think im a bit late but 28 weeks pregnant and due 9th april :) x


----------



## caro103

welcome mumov2!

Choco..lovely bump hun! can't believe you haven't posted before! hehe

The water birth on one born every min is just how I hope to give birth! she did sooo well. So different to the screamer last week :haha:


----------



## SamLandD

have i not posted on this?? 
im having a boy due april 1st :D
xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Welcome mumov2, my daughter was born on 9th April last yr!

Hi Sam ive not seen you post on here before ill add you both to the list xx


----------



## Tasha360

laura3103 said:


> my next scan is on the 3rd feb and i get to see the nice patronising consultant as well.

which consultant you under Laura? Im under Dr fitzgibbon but have seen a differerent understudy everytime ive beeen so far xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Hi Sam :)
Aww an April fools baby! :D


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Cami-- Do the doctor's think your son will be coming soon? or just that you probably won't make it 40 weeks? 

Are you on bed rest or anything? Are they monitoring you in any special way?


----------



## camishantel

I have weekly appointments... since I have a desk job not on bed rest or anything and from all the scans he will be fine if born now... they just seem to think he will be here in the next 6 weeks but who really knows


----------



## lilgemsy

My bump is kicking like mad today. Im sure hes having a little rave in there haha!

Finally sorted things with FOB this evening... Kind of. His parents and my parents were there too so I spoke to the adults rather than FOB as talking to FOB is like talking to a brick wall! He's still adamant that he has nothing to do with arguments between us even though its usually him who starts them and drags them on and on and on. It does take two to argue though so I admit to arguing just as much as him but he wont step up to responsibility lol. 
Oh and he is actually an adult himself - hes 25 - I just dont class him as one as he is an imbocile and seriously hes acting like a baby himself! 
He said he wanted me back before and when I said no he was like "Pfft Im lying anyway... as if I'd want you back."
Hes such a buttmunch. T_T
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## JakesMummy

I doubt I'll be having any more scans although if little madam stays breech, more than likely have one towards the end. 

I didn't get an appointment today for the Dentist..got one tomorrow though at 12.30pm..I hate it though as I feel fine now but I'll feel a bag of nerves later! I know what will happen and it is a different dentist..pfft..and I am private so prob cost a bomb - NHS is weeks to wait and I can't wait when in pain!

I have to sort through a huge bag of clothes my friend gave me for free, bless her. There is so much stuff I think I have too much, if that is possible for a girl!?
They grow so fast, babies - I remember Jake being in Newborn for about 2/3 weeks then 0-3 months for an additional week and that was it..he was above average though, but word of warning..don't buy too much!!! I got through mainly babygrows, vests and Muslin Squares in the beginning - thats all I seemed to be washing 24/7!


----------



## lilgemsy

^Its better to have too many clothes rather than not enough!
At least if you have tons and youre really tired then you wont have to do as much washing as youll always have something clean to put on the bambino! :)


----------



## laura3103

Tasha360 said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> my next scan is on the 3rd feb and i get to see the nice patronising consultant as well.
> 
> which consultant you under Laura? Im under Dr fitzgibbon but have seen a differerent understudy everytime ive beeen so far xxClick to expand...

same has you chick and i have met him lol

hes ok just kept telling me about my weight and that having babies with a BMI of 47 could kill me and so on but once i explained that i had the same bmi with gertie and blood pressure was my only main problem when i went to the hospital ( i'm very sensitive to the digital bp monitors) as i never had problems with my midwife using the good old fashioned way he soon shut up.

if i see him next time i'm asking if its possible to induce me at 40 weeks cause i really dont fancy being overdue and dealing with a 2 year old. i'll play on my BP lol.


----------



## DanaBump

dr appt went fine, tho she's a stubborn one so we're still not in the clear yet. 

fluid around her heart has gotten bigger so we're setting up an appt with a pediatric cardiologist in the next couple weeks. worst case is she'll get an ekg when she's born and it doesn't look like anything surgical. 

she's measuring 2lbs 8 oz and a week ahead, tho i really do think it's because of her legs and head. legs are 91% and head is 83%, tho her belly is at 35% so if she continues she'll be tall and skinny, just what every girl wants. 

according to nick during the 4d he got to see the front of her fact crystal clear and she says she's the cutest baby he's ever seen. i'll have to take his word for it cuz i was busy chatting and the pics we did get don't show that :cry:
she does however have my nose and mouth, tho again can't really see the nose in the 3d pics we have either.
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10









Image1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol but that mountain of washing soon catches up and you'll end up cursing it!!! Trust me, I still have BAGS of Jakes stuff I am trying to get rid of and they are a nuisance and in my way! I was hoping to do a car-boot sale but they don't start til April when I am due!! I am hoping to do one just before I have LO but we'll see..I have a nursing chair he we don't ant either - glider and footstool. Just want rid!


----------



## JakesMummy

Laura that's interesting you mention your sensitive to the digital monitors - do you mean they sometimes give false readings? I always find when my GP does my BP with the difital it is always high yet my Midwife uses the old school version where you pump it y0ourself, and she says it is absolutely fine and my GPs one must be wrong!? So wondering if this is what you meant?


----------



## laura3103

JakesMummy said:


> Laura that's interesting you mention your sensitive to the digital monitors - do you mean they sometimes give false readings? I always find when my GP does my BP with the difital it is always high yet my Midwife uses the old school version where you pump it y0ourself, and she says it is absolutely fine and my GPs one must be wrong!? So wondering if this is what you meant?

yeap thats what i mean chick when i was in hospital with high BP when having gertie i had to have it checked twice each time one with the digi and once with the pump version and the digi was false.

problem is now tho that that have fazed out the old fashioned version so each time i go i have to have it done digi even tho i explain what happens and my midwife has got rid of the old one and is now using a portable digi so i will see over the coming weeks if i'm the same again.

oh and how they expect you to be calm and relaxed when you have an appointment for 10am and you have to wait and hour and half to be seen is beyond me i get really flustered that doesnt help my bp lol


----------



## laura3103

oh jakes i know what you mean about mountains of clothes i still have all of gerties in black bags think i might just give them to the charity shop to sort through them as i cant be bothered i bet most of them are no good now.

i'm not going over board this time cause like u say they are in them for 5 mins in fact i'm mainly having hand me downs from my friend to save me some money.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilgemsy said:
 

> ^Its better to have too many clothes rather than not enough!
> At least if you have tons and youre really tired then you wont have to do as much washing as youll always have something clean to put on the bambino! :)

Very true. :) Only thing is, if you do keep up with the laundry, you man end up never having the baby wear some clothes before they grow out of it. I think having a moderate amount of clothes is good. :) Of course for first babies it's hard. You always want to get everything. :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I have weekly appointments... since I have a desk job not on bed rest or anything and from all the scans he will be fine if born now... they just seem to think he will be here in the next 6 weeks but who really knows

What did it look like to be losing your plug??? Not always but sometimes I have thicker mucus that doesn't look like the normal slippery stuff... is that the plug? 

I guess it's fine to lose a little because they say that it comes back... I was just wondering. 

I'm glad that they aren't too worried about him being early. Good to know he's healthy!!


----------



## bernina

Cute pics Dana, glad to hear that if there is an issue it most likely won't require surgery, I'm sure that's a huge relief to you and DH. Love that she's gonna be tall and skinny, lucky girl!!

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!


----------



## camishantel

CaseyBaby718 said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> I have weekly appointments... since I have a desk job not on bed rest or anything and from all the scans he will be fine if born now... they just seem to think he will be here in the next 6 weeks but who really knows
> 
> What did it look like to be losing your plug??? Not always but sometimes I have thicker mucus that doesn't look like the normal slippery stuff... is that the plug?
> 
> I guess it's fine to lose a little because they say that it comes back... I was just wondering.
> 
> I'm glad that they aren't too worried about him being early. Good to know he's healthy!!Click to expand...

It has always been a pretty large amount of snotty yellow like mucos hence why I thought it was normal or a infection. but it happened while I was at the Dr. today again so asked if it was normal and showed them and said it is plug...


----------



## chocojen

Hi,
I too want a birth just like that waterbirth it was my ideal, she did so well.

I have tried to do photos before but just neve been succesful, so pleased I finally have it cracked!

Off to see MW in a mo

x


----------



## helen1234

camishantel said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> I have weekly appointments... since I have a desk job not on bed rest or anything and from all the scans he will be fine if born now... they just seem to think he will be here in the next 6 weeks but who really knows
> 
> What did it look like to be losing your plug??? Not always but sometimes I have thicker mucus that doesn't look like the normal slippery stuff... is that the plug?
> 
> I guess it's fine to lose a little because they say that it comes back... I was just wondering.
> 
> I'm glad that they aren't too worried about him being early. Good to know he's healthy!!Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a pretty large amount of snotty yellow like mucos hence why I thought it was normal or a infection. but it happened while I was at the Dr. today again so asked if it was normal and showed them and said it is plug...Click to expand...

dont worr too much about the plug i lost mine at 33 weeks, rang the hosp and they said unless pain it doesnt really indicate much, as it will grow back, and sure enough i lost another plug two days before i gave birth to Rhys.

x


----------



## helen1234

i've booked in for a vbac midwife led waterbirth (pending if the pool is free)

i've started hypno birthing lessons, and will have reflexology, and i've hired a doula for extra support to keep me focused this time.

if i have another c section i wont be disapointed but if i can get away with one and have a straight forward birth this time.

i've had a few people pull faces at me when i've told them my plan of a doula and hynobirthing but i really couldnt give two hoots what they think its my last birth and i want to do it my way this time if i can.


----------



## Kimboowee

I was looking into hypnobirthing/water birth until I found out Iam infact growing an elephant so will now be going for every single drug possible!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls just popping in before i go to work im on an odd shift today because im in theatre

hi all the new girlies and bumps

i have the hypnobirthing book and cd im gonna read through


----------



## chocojen

Just got back from the midwife, all ok although my blood pressure has started rising and because I am getting a lot of swelling she wants to keep a close eye on it, no problems so far she just said to be extra vigilant for headaches etc. 
She also said that she thinks the groin pains I have been having are probably SPD, she has given me loads of advice and exercises to do and if it is no better when I see her in 3 weeks then she is referring me for physio. 
Baby sounded healthy though and my tummy is measuring perfect for gestation!
Off to the asda event in a mo to see if there are any bargains available!


----------



## lilgemsy

JakesMummy said:


> Lol but that mountain of washing soon catches up and you'll end up cursing it!!! Trust me, I still have BAGS of Jakes stuff I am trying to get rid of and they are a nuisance and in my way! I was hoping to do a car-boot sale but they don't start til April when I am due!! I am hoping to do one just before I have LO but we'll see..I have a nursing chair he we don't ant either - glider and footstool. Just want rid!

E-bay!  



CaseyBaby718 said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> ^Its better to have too many clothes rather than not enough!
> At least if you have tons and youre really tired then you wont have to do as much washing as youll always have something clean to put on the bambino! :)
> 
> Very true. :) Only thing is, if you do keep up with the laundry, you man end up never having the baby wear some clothes before they grow out of it. I think having a moderate amount of clothes is good. :) Of course for first babies it's hard. You always want to get everything. :haha:Click to expand...

Ahh I know about wanting to get everything. Im seriously terrible for buying whatever I see for him! And I dont stop at just 1 t-shirt or whatever... I get whole outfits. Tops, pants, vests, hats, mitts, socks, booties... the works haha! Hes so spoilt already tbh.

Ahh Im going to pay for my 3D scan soon! Cant wait! Scan is only next Thursday like but Im so so so excited!


----------



## MelReb

Hi everyone,

I've just discovered this thread, don't know how I missed it! :dohh:

My names Melissa and am expecting our little girl on 26th April. Time seems to be flying by!!

:happydance:


----------



## camishantel

:hi: Melissa...


----------



## SamLandD

lilgemsy said:


> Hi Sam :)
> Aww an April fools baby! :D

hi :) yep i cant wait! i'd love him to be born on the 1st but my first son was 10 days late! your baby is due on my OHs birthday :) xxx


----------



## MissFox

Good morning ladies!!!
Jen- sorry to hear about the swelling, bp and spd!!! 
I'm still just a complete snot face and I HATE IT! I have tomorrow off but then not another day off for quite a while. I'm hoping that today goes good and I can work the full day and not leave because I feel sick.
I'll talk to all of you later. Have a great day!


----------



## lilgemsy

Hi Melissa! :hi:



SamLandD said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam :)
> Aww an April fools baby! :D
> 
> hi :) yep i cant wait! i'd love him to be born on the 1st but my first son was 10 days late! your baby is due on my OHs birthday :) xxxClick to expand...

Aww haha :) If he comes on the 1st as planned then I bet people think youre joking at first! Itd be a very memorable date though eh! 
Aww haha! My baby is definately going to be born on someones birthday at this rate! The first date they gave me was the 26th which is my cousins birthday, then they gave the 20th which is the day before my bro's and now the 16th which is the day after my dad's bday and its on your OHs!  Madness lol!


----------



## MissFox

UGH! Just got a phone call. 3D4D ultra sound just got cancelled/rescheduled until next tuesday. Sadness.


----------



## chocojen

Thanks Sam, it has been so painful the last week I knew something wasnt right! Sorry you are still feeling ill, seems to be lingering a bit for you now! Sorry about the scan too, thats rubbish
I am not too worried about the blood pressure yet because I know I can keep a close eye on it at work! And if I have any concerns at any point then I can phone the midwives at my hospital while I am on shift and they always fit me in. I just hope it does not keep going higher, dont want bubs here too soon!
x


----------



## JakesMummy

I started off ebaying but it got expensive just to list, then petrol to post office, p&petc, I had 8 binliners and there no way I'm sitting here organizing that lot again lol got so much go do at home we r getting a new kitchen, decorating hallway and bedrooms, carpets and de-cluttering! It doesn't end, I swear! 

Had dentist today- couldn't have x-rayso they redid root canal and I still have the abscess, so back in may for completion. completely painless but I haves strong metally taste in my mouth now even though it was 4 hours ago, is this common?! I'm ringing him tomorrow to ask but it's so annoying!


----------



## laura3103

jakes i'm not sure about the metal taste i would defo phone up.x 

i lost my filling a few weeks ago which made up half my top tooth at the back i know that i can only have a temp filling while pregnant so not bothered going in yet as i have no pain.


----------



## MissFox

It is lingering. I was getting ready for work and just felt horrid so I called in sick. I go in at 1:15. To see the Dr about this. I'm worried about it turning into bronchitis. DH is being great today and helping me out and taking cre of me so I can stay in bed!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Jakes, sounds like you have alot going on then lol!
Eugh metallic taste D: Yuck. Phone them up just to check though!

All this dentist talk reminds me I should go for a check up... havent been the dentist since last year. :/


----------



## laura3103

ok gonna have a little moan now so i will say sorry in advance.x

first of all i would like to say this before i get linched.x.

i understand there are some ladies that have been told on here that they are at risk of prem labour and have been checked by doctors so i'm not questioning that.x


ok there are a few girls that i went to school with having babies all around the same time as me and recently they have all been posting that there midwifes have said that they will have baby early due its size and so on. 

ok when i was having gertie as soon as i hit 36 weeks my midwife kept saying i oh i reckon she will be here early and it got my hopes up so much i was soooo disappointed when i went over.

how can a community midwife know if your baby will be early when all they do is check fundal height and heartbeat and the general as they are not allowed you check your cervix till your full term.


why do community midwifes seem to give such false hope or scare ladies when they dont really have a clue!!!!!

just sick of seeing first time mummies being told rubbish like i was so i know first hand.

rant over


----------



## camishantel

laura3103 said:


> ok gonna have a little moan now so i will say sorry in advance.x
> 
> first of all i would like to say this before i get linched.x.
> 
> i understand there are some ladies that have been told on here that they are at risk of prem labour and have been checked by doctors so i'm not questioning that.x
> 
> 
> ok there are a few girls that i went to school with having babies all around the same time as me and recently they have all been posting that there midwifes have said that they will have baby early due its size and so on.
> 
> ok when i was having gertie as soon as i hit 36 weeks my midwife kept saying i oh i reckon she will be here early and it got my hopes up so much i was soooo disappointed when i went over.
> 
> how can a community midwife know if your baby will be early when all they do is check fundal height and heartbeat and the general as they are not allowed you check your cervix till your full term.
> 
> 
> why do community midwifes seem to give such false hope or scare ladies when they dont really have a clue!!!!!
> 
> just sick of seeing first time mummies being told rubbish like i was so i know first hand.
> 
> rant over

I understand hun... some Dr.'s and midwives speak out of their butts without even checking anything.... I am seeing 2 different Dr.'s as I am high risk and wouldn't believe a word except for all the test they have ran and everything else... your baby can be big and in position for months so that alone does not say pre term labor.. my Dr. has said he believes 4-6 weeks however that could change it is just by the test they have done on me... at 32 weeks they are going to start doing another test weekly that tells them if you are going to go in the next 2 weeks but I could still go full-term and am completely aware of that... it just doesn't look like I will at this point.. but yes that aggrivates me too when people just look at you basically and say OMG I think you are going to go early when in reality first time you normally do go over


----------



## Tasha360

HI Melissa! 

Ive been on my feet all day today and my back and pelvis is killing me. Ive got the last few bits for my hospital bag so im going to get that all washed and packed up tomorrow. I just need to get the babies a coming home outfit. 

Havent had chance to read through all the posts so ill catch up tomorrow im off to watch my big fat gypsy wedding and then shameless. Nite girls xxx


----------



## cola pops

Hi, Hope everyone is doing ok? I had the glucose test yesterday, yuck the drink was rank. It was like an orangy mango syrup!! What happened to the lucozade I thought I would get?? Anyway it made baba go mental she was doing somersaults and all sorts after the drink. I was really looking forward to the 2 hour rest inbetween, but was so worried about falling asleep and snoring all I did was clock watch.
Feels like forever since I last saw my midwife at 23 weeks and I don't see her again untill 1st Feb, when I will be 30 weeks. I am sure I saw her more last time. Still I have 1 more scan at 34+1 to look forward to.
Not long now untill we get to meet the little munchkins:happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Are we meant to see midwives at 30 weeks? 
I didnt get discharged from hospital in time for this weeks app so re-booked it for 32 weeks?


----------



## helen1234

laura3103 said:


> ok gonna have a little moan now so i will say sorry in advance.x
> 
> first of all i would like to say this before i get linched.x.
> 
> i understand there are some ladies that have been told on here that they are at risk of prem labour and have been checked by doctors so i'm not questioning that.x
> 
> 
> ok there are a few girls that i went to school with having babies all around the same time as me and recently they have all been posting that there midwifes have said that they will have baby early due its size and so on.
> 
> ok when i was having gertie as soon as i hit 36 weeks my midwife kept saying i oh i reckon she will be here early and it got my hopes up so much i was soooo disappointed when i went over.
> 
> how can a community midwife know if your baby will be early when all they do is check fundal height and heartbeat and the general as they are not allowed you check your cervix till your full term.
> 
> 
> why do community midwifes seem to give such false hope or scare ladies when they dont really have a clue!!!!!
> 
> just sick of seeing first time mummies being told rubbish like i was so i know first hand.
> 
> rant over

my mw wouldnt comment on the size of rhys, i knew he felt bigger than rosie, 
he was 8lb 8oz it really doesnt matter on the size of the baby unless you have diabetes,
i woman can birth a 9lb plus baby the same as a 6lb i dont understand this inducing before baby is ready.

i got a feeling this baby is going to notch 9lb but end of the day it hurts whatever the size whats a few ounce.

they cant say wether they'll be early how do they know that lol. my aim is my edd and thats all it is an 'estimate'. 
if he comes before and he's healthy then great if he doesnt then thats great too.


----------



## Tasha360

Kimboowee said:


> Are we meant to see midwives at 30 weeks?
> I didnt get discharged from hospital in time for this weeks app so re-booked it for 32 weeks?


Not sure hun i have got an appt with my consultant next week and saw the midwife last week but i have to have more appts being high risk xx


----------



## DanaBump

i......got nothin.

when should i start to pack that hospital bag? i'm sure for not some time, just curious.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> i......got nothin.
> 
> when should i start to pack that hospital bag? i'm sure for not some time, just curious.

DH wanted to start at 30, and I wanted to start at 35.... so we compromised and are going to start at 32. :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I have started getting a few things for my hospital bag, and babies - Sainsburys have a 1/3 off baby stuff so I got some Pampers newborn nappies, cotton wool, Lansinoh cream/breast pads, maternity towels, and to add I have a dark towel, facecloth and small toiletries. 
I am not usually this organised, but feel I need to be this time round!? I swear I am getting OCD unless it is my nesting kicking in already.

I sorted all Jakes clothes in the end and dumped them off at a local kids charity shop, and grabbed a few bits for Amelia whilst I was there. Then I popped into Halfords and got a base for my Maxicosi carseat (seatbelts are too short to fit round it normally). Then got home and stripped the wallpaper in the hallway and prepped for painting tomorrow, then sorted my wardrobe and dumped more bags of clothes at charity shop =- phew!
Hopefully do some decorating tomorrow, but have Midwife app in the morning..Be the usual boring test my wee/BP and presentation of baby and HB. Leaving Jake at home with Daddy as he goes nuts in the waiting room!!


----------



## MissFox

Sounds like a VERY productive day jakes! 
Coudln't get my antibiotics :cry: I'm having insurance issues since medi-cal never got notice tha the insurance I had when I was in my teens is no longer. Therefore they will not cover any of my medical bills until they get a denial or a notice of terminiation of policy from the other company- small problem- it's from my "father" and I have no contact with him. UGH. I'm going to buy my antibiotics (over 50bux!!) tomorrow when I get paid- either that or wait until next week if I can get this all sorted.


----------



## DanaBump

sam- can't they just tell you the name of the company? also, they should have a cust serv number (we always do) that you can call and get the info you need. hope that helps!


----------



## chocojen

Sam that is rubbish, I LOVE the NHS!!!! We are so lucky here.

I am working today and tomorrow so dont be surprised if I am quiet, just hope it doesnt make my pain worse being on my feet for 2 days.

Take care ladies 
xxx


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies - lovely to read your news

I'm in a really foul mood today. Fed up with pretty much everything and everyone today :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls I'm on a training session this morning it's not even statte yet and I'm bored already !!! On a late shift this afternoon after it finishes so it's gonna be a long day left house at 07:30 not gonna get back till after 22:00 :-( 

I think I'm gonna start getting my bag ready soon, with Alex my waters went at 34 weeks in the middle of the night and we had nothing packed ! So gonna get sorted sooner rather than later

I need to rearrange my anaesthetic assessment as it's at 38 weeks considering Alex was delivered at 35+0 so I want it sooner than later !


----------



## lilgemsy

Ah I think I should start thinking about getting my bag ready soon too.
I keep thinking though "Ahh 13 weeks is plenty of time... I have nothing to do in maternity leave so Ill do it then." 
But the amount of things Ive said that about is silly! Im going to be rushing about doing everything on maternity leave I bet instead of relaxing and enjoying the last few weeks of not having a big responsibility!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

gertrude said:


> hey ladies - lovely to read your news
> 
> I'm in a really foul mood today. Fed up with pretty much everything and everyone today :(

:hugs:

I know how you feel. My silly DH forgot to leave me my kids' carseats so I can't take them to daycare. In turn, I can't go to my placement. It does not look good to miss my second day of placement, but what other choice do I have?

I wish there was some sort of car seat rental place so we could have two sets of car seats until he gets laid off. He's going to get an earful tonight when he's done work.


----------



## DanaBump

brandi, we had the same issue when dh or i would take off with the booster for my step son. keeping that in mind is the reason why we're getting a car seat for abby that has the platforms or whatever that you just leave in the car and we're buying an extra so each car has one.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Both my kids are in the forward facing car seats so we are constantly, 3 times a day, taking them out of one car and putting them in the other. We usually have only one car, but since his mom is on vacation, he uses her car to get to work, and I use our car to get to my placement. He's done work at 2 and I'm done at 4, so he picks the kids up from daycare, I drop them off. We keep their seats in the garage at the daycare, but this morning, he forgot to leave the seats for me. He's losing his job on March 25, so they'll only be in daycare until then, in which case, we won't need to do the car seat swap anymore. 

Thankfully, my mom is lending us the seat she has for the kids, and I'm just going to buy a new seat tonight, since I'm going to need a new one eventually.


----------



## SazzleR

Just been for my flu vaccine. Was a bit unsure about having it but in my job (teacher) I can pick up all sorts off the kids! Has anyone else had it?

When it was hurting whilst she was doing it I just kept thinking 'labour is going to be a million times worse for a million times longer so man up'!!!

I've got a few bits for my hospital bag but hardly anything really. Need to write a list. Decided I'll actually pack it on my first day of mat leave cos bubs cannot come before I finish work! Will start to buy bits & bobs over next few weeks.

xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

^ Ive had it.
I work in a school too so like you said can catch all sorts off the kids!
Has your arm gone numb?
I had a dead arm like all night afterwards D:


----------



## Tasha360

Ive got the prescription to pick my vaccine up but none of the pharmacies have any!! 

Done my hospital bag today, just need to finish the one for the babies now but i need to buy a few things.

xx


----------



## SazzleR

No, lilgemsy, no numb arm so far! She said it could ache for a few days so just waiting for it to kick in! x


----------



## loopy82

Has anyone else heard that the government are cutting funding for antenatal classes so they will no longer be available on the NHS? One the girls in my aquanatal class was told this by her midwife last week and then checked it with the hospital. I can't find anything official online but will be checking with my midwife next week. If it's true I'll be so annoyed because it's too late to get on a NCT course in my area now.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ugh.... past few days i've been having a hard time bending and pain in my low abdomen (right above the pubis). I keep telling myself it's round ligament pain mixed with the baby's very low orientation, but it's seriously starting to get to me. Could there actually be something wrong? Like, is it braxton hicks that's painful? :shrug: 

Oh well-- i'm going to the dr's in like an hour, so i suppose i'll just ask them.


----------



## MissFox

Dana- All my medical worker said that she had from them was the name of the company (But not from which state since I live in CA and my father lives in MA- afer an hour on the phone with the CA one- turns out it's the MA one) and a policy number. Hopefully I can get this sorted out this morning.
And WHAT IS WITH THIS GAS?! FART FART FART :blush:
Luckily they aren't too smelly and DH farts just as much
I think the hospitals here supply you with a lot of stuff but I'm still going to get my own shampoo and conditioners together since my hair is such a pain! That's one of my goals for today- make my list of what I need for my hospital bag and work on my birth plan.


----------



## SazzleR

Tasha360 said:


> Ive got the prescription to pick my vaccine up but none of the pharmacies have any!!
> 
> Done my hospital bag today, just need to finish the one for the babies now but i need to buy a few things.
> 
> xx

Tasha, if you're getting your flu jab who will actually give it to you?! You Sony have to inject yourself do you?! x


----------



## SazzleR

*don't 

Not Sony! Stupid phone! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Casey, hope everything is ok. -hug-

Ugh I keep getting so breathless. I was panting just going upstairs before! This is just silly :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bubs has hiccups and I can feel it in my lady parts. Ergk.

I have just found out Colin Firth will be at the Apple Store tomorrow. I so badly want to go. But I'm sooooo lazy lately I'm not sure I will! :dohh:


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.

i've had a lovely day today went hospital bag shopping with my friends and her 6 week old little boy.

i have got all my things that i will need just need to get little man some vests and his first outfit and coming home outfit and its done.
also made up a extra bag just for me incase i have to go in before hand for my blood pressure which i can see on the cards with the stress i've got with trying to find somewhere to live.

got some little bargains my button down the front nighties were £2 from primark slippers £1.50 also brought some travel shampoo, conditioner and shower wash 29p each from bodycare.

and i have had most of my parcels from ebay containing little boys next babygrows they are sooo cute and like brand new i cant wait to put him in them now.


oh and i have brought a new dress for my friends bday and its too big so i'm well chuffed as i brought it in a size smaller than i normally am anyway so i have gone down 2 dress sizes since bring pregnant whoo hoo.


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies :) 

I had my flu jab too and no aching or anything :) wasn't going to have it but a pregnant lady died @ 27 from flu this year which is just horrible. Don't normally bother but this year I have.

Also LO has been having some quiet days then seemingly holding fight club in my tum right now. It's not entirely enjoyable (stamping on bladder, cervix, a couple of times made me wince!) but reassuring to feel them.

But I've got SO big I'm stuggling seeing myself in the mirror. I think I've put on over 1.5st now :( This is horrific :( I can't keep doing this.

8 weeks till maternity starts - bring it on. I'm so cross with work today I had to go for a nap to calm down when I got in!


----------



## caro103

I had the same problem with the flu jab, ended up just having swine flu and not the seasonal one...better than nothing was my thinking, but def had a sore arm for days after!

Casey hope everything is ok!

I've made a list for hospital bag, even though we're hoping not to need it as wanting a home birth, but you never do know! and it'll be handy to have stuff all in one place. The list seems v long though! lol. Is it normal to look like your moving into hospital? xx


----------



## gertrude

caro - I'm hoping for a home birth too (currently :D) but will still be packing my bag as if I don't I can guarantee I'll need it, and if I do pack it I won't need it. The joy of murphy's law :haha:


----------



## caro103

hehe. too true! fx#ed we'll both get what we want!


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude said:


> Also LO has been having some quiet days then seemingly holding fight club in my tum right now. It's not entirely enjoyable (stamping on bladder, cervix, a couple of times made me wince!) but reassuring to feel them.

Toby's the same... He was quiet for a couple of days and I started to worry this morning, but by the time I was on the phones at work, he was dancing on my cervix so much that with each kick it'd take my breath away and i had to tell customers I had hiccups!!


----------



## lilgemsy

gertrude said:


> Also LO has been having some quiet days then seemingly holding fight club in my tum right now. It's not entirely enjoyable (stamping on bladder, cervix, a couple of times made me wince!) but reassuring to feel them.

Mines the same!
Im sure he sleeps a few days to get enough energy to batter me from the inside for a whole day or two! Haha. 
Its nice but at the same time it doesnt half hurt sometimes! D:


----------



## JakesMummy

I had my flu jab booked then got the flu a week before!!! Typical! I

Had midwife appointment today, and she had a Student Midwife with her, or was mentoring. Either way she was so rude to her!!! Kept correcting her even though the student was right in the first place - I think she is slightly old school and even when I asked her about how many iron pills I should be on, she snapped and said something I don't recall. Urgh!! Just cos she's having a bad day, doesn't mean we deserve the rudeness!

So BP was fine, urine fine they took bloods for antibodies/iron, and she confirmed that I am not having the Gd test, as I don;t need it or something like that.

But I remembered the HIP Grant!!1 She never mentioned it to me and tried ushering me out but I said I think I still can get it..she insisted no, I insisted yes I have researched!!! So she huffily got her dial out and worked out my date against when they stopped accepting, and she said oooh one day out!! I was like, no 6 days! So she filled it out and gave it to me , which i promptly posted!

I swear they may hear the same things everyday and get sick of the job etc but as a patient I don;t expect an appointment to be so rushed and moody! 

As for bubba - she is still breech : /. But midwife did say that with second and subsequent pregnancies they can turn as late as 36 weeks so plenty of time! Belly measuring at 29 weeks, so week ahead but thats bound to be because of her big head stretching it up! Lol!

I suddenly feel like I have blown up like an elephant and i am so achey! I admit I didn't stop today, and insisted on decorating which wouldn;t help, but I seriously think I am nesting! lol! Maybe a bit early but this is how I felt with Jake for a couple of months - just have to get things done.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Dr said not a lot to worry about. She said that the baby's position mixed with the added tension to the ligaments because she's growing could be causing it. As long as it doesn't have a rhythm to it, or it doesn't shoot up the belly it should be fine. 

What does one put in the hospital bag? I assumed clothes, baby outfit, and various things to amuse yourself with.... right?


----------



## lilgemsy

My stomach feels really tight tonight.
Doesnt help that LO is constantly kicking either.
Aaaaand my back is in agony :/
Looks like I wont be getting much sleep tonight... so much for heading back to work tomorrow.
Think I may aswell stay off all week now. Feel craaaaaaaaaap.

Times like this I wish I had an OH to make me feel better lol :/


----------



## JakesMummy

Baby hospital bag would be couple of vests/babygrows, hat, mittens, coat (depending on weather) Nappies, cotton wool etc Yours would be the basics like maternity pads, breast pads, underwear that you don't mind being ruined! Bras, pjs or nightie, dark towel, toiletries etc Don't forget a camera!!! And spare battery if possible, and make sure memory card is clean as we didn't and had to delete pics to get memory!!

I also packed lucozade for energy and snacks, even bananas (a couple) as I ghave birth at 2.06am and couldn't eat til 8am breakfast so this helped!


----------



## bernina

Casey, my SIL recommended the Baby Center packing list as a good starting point. 

https://www.babycenter.com/packing-for-the-hospital-or-birth-center

In the US you really don't need much for baby other than going home outfit, car seat, and perhaps a blanket to put over car seat in case it's cold the day you leave. 

For me I plan to bring pretty much what they said, SIL recommended a robe because in early labor you may want to walk around and it provides a bit more coverage than the gowns. THey provide those slipper socks, but regular slippers might be more comfortable. 

I'll be bringing my own toiletries because I think they'll make me feel more at home and also some body lotion, nipple cream, nursing bra and comfy drawstring pants and full coverage underwear to hold those huge maternity pads. 

Found out my GT was normal but I have low iron so have to start adding a supplement. Really wish I could get Spatone in the US, that sounds like the perfect solution. Oh well, my only decision now is with stool softener or without, any suggestions?


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> ugh.... past few days i've been having a hard time bending and pain in my low abdomen (right above the pubis). I keep telling myself it's round ligament pain mixed with the baby's very low orientation, but it's seriously starting to get to me. Could there actually be something wrong? Like, is it braxton hicks that's painful? :shrug:
> 
> Oh well-- i'm going to the dr's in like an hour, so i suppose i'll just ask them.

i have the same pain and it's just because her head is resting right on my pubic bone. mostly likely the same scenerio for you. good luck!


----------



## MissFox

OK- didn't get birth plan or list for hospital bag donetoday BUT I did get some insurance info figured out and can go get my meds tomorrow. Luckily I don't feel as bad today as I did yesterday. 
Did the free car seat class (which costs a $20 donation, lol) and got a car seat- not the one we're going to use but an extra is always good to have. Back to work tomorrow and off to bed soon since I'm exhausted. 
Physical therapy went good and I got some good hip exercises. I was doing one of them she told me to and my hips popped and it felt amazing, they haven't been hurting as bad today. 
Hope you all are doing wel and hope the pain goes away Casey.


----------



## smeej

Hey Everyone,

Well I had some good news yesterday - had the final scan of LO's heart, and everything appeared normal! They don't think there is now any risk of her developing heart block, so it's such a relief! We heard her heart beating really strongly at 137bpm. They then flicked the screen to try and get a 3D pic of her, but she was snuggled into the placenta so couldn't get a clear shot :)

However, on a different note, the midwife measured me last Wed when i was 27wks - and she measured me at 32 weeks - 5 weeks ahead! I am also starting to look and feel really huge, so getting worried about her being a really huge baby! as this is my first, it's obv a worry! Midwife said she would be surprised if i was allowed to go full term!

I also have a really achey lower back and pains in my groin and hips. Was thinking about asking Midwife to refer me to a physio and also to get a support belt?

Anyway, I have another growth scan and GD test at the hospital on Friday, so hopefully we'll get some more accurate info and further detail on what to expect further ahead.

Is anyone else measuring really large for their dates?

xx


----------



## gertrude

smeej - I suspect I'm going to be measuring large too. Seem to have just exploded in size in the last 3 weeks or so. I feel horrid too if I'm honest, I still have a roll of fat on my belly which is standing right on top of bump! SUCH an attractive look.

I also seem to have slowed down too soon, I have 3 months left, I'm going to be at a stop by the time I'm due!

Baby is kicking lots again today. I think they were being ignored (was busy) so they sulked, back to normal now!

Why was I so fat when I got pregnant :(


----------



## lilgemsy

Ugh last night was horrible.
Baby kicked like constantly from about 12 (midnight) till about 4am.
Couldnt sleep at all and my back was in agony so now today Im zombified looking because Im just so goddamn tired! 
And hes still kicking like mad this morning too. In fact the laptop keeps getting jilted as Im typing because hes kicking it!
Little buggar already haha.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ref-packing the bag for hospital. I'm homebirthing too, but a good tip from one of the other ladies is to put it all in a box, you or OH can find everything easily during labour and afterwards and if you do need to transfer its the work of a moment to tip it in a bag :)
I've suddenly turned into this beast with a beachball bump but luckily OH really likes it so I'm getting lots of cuddles and thoughtful gestures that are making me feel better. He didn't even winge when I disappeared into the bath for over an hour with a book last night, which is a first! lol


----------



## gertrude

I had a bath the other night and found it made me look fat and not pregnant so I got out again :D

I think it must have been the angles :blush:


----------



## Tasha360

SazzleR said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got the prescription to pick my vaccine up but none of the pharmacies have any!!
> 
> Done my hospital bag today, just need to finish the one for the babies now but i need to buy a few things.
> 
> xx
> 
> Tasha, if you're getting your flu jab who will actually give it to you?! You Sony have to inject yourself do you?! xClick to expand...

No im meant to go pick it up from the chemist then store it in my fridge and make an appt for the nurse to do it at the surgery. Had to do it that way when Jaimee had his too, i think its awful! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> OK- didn't get birth plan or list for hospital bag donetoday BUT I did get some insurance info figured out and can go get my meds tomorrow. Luckily I don't feel as bad today as I did yesterday.
> Did the free car seat class (which costs a $20 donation, lol) and got a car seat- not the one we're going to use but an extra is always good to have. Back to work tomorrow and off to bed soon since I'm exhausted.
> Physical therapy went good and I got some good hip exercises. I was doing one of them she told me to and my hips popped and it felt amazing, they haven't been hurting as bad today.
> Hope you all are doing wel and hope the pain goes away Casey.

My hips have always popped. DH got really grossed out the first time I popped one of my hips. My right is way worse than my left. For a while during pregnancy I couldn't, but now if i'm sitting on the toilet i can swing and pop them both. If DH hears it he still gets all weirded out. I find it hilarious. Popping them is SOOO relieving. 

Last night was awful. With the indigestion, the low placement of LO, peeing ALL THE TIME!!, general pregnancy pain on top of baby kicking the crap outta me the whole night... ugh... i'm exhausted. :sleep: It was my first night where i generally just wished baby was out already.


----------



## MissFox

casey- mine usually pop but not such a good feeling. But I really need to keep up on these exercises to build muscle strength so that my hips/pelvis can actually hold the baby to full term BUt the pop was so amazing! It felt like everything was OK and i could stand on both feet. My right hip is very sore this morning though :(
I'll do my exercises when I get home from work. 

On another note I CANNOT GET ENOUGH TOAST WITH BUTTER AND BLACKBERRY JAM!!! I had 2 slices already and I think I'm going to make 2 more.
oh, and I got laid last night!!! (sorry- sex has been random/lacking so I'm pretty excited about it!)


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox said:


> oh, and I got laid last night!!! (sorry- sex has been random/lacking so I'm pretty excited about it!)

Haha well at least someone is getting some!
Whats it like while pregnant? Any different?
I havent had so much as a kiss since I was like 6 weeks pregnant :/ 
Im now bloomin 27 weeks! Feel like a nun haha... a pregnant nun. :blush:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> casey- mine usually pop but not such a good feeling. But I really need to keep up on these exercises to build muscle strength so that my hips/pelvis can actually hold the baby to full term BUt the pop was so amazing! It felt like everything was OK and i could stand on both feet. My right hip is very sore this morning though :(
> I'll do my exercises when I get home from work.
> 
> On another note I CANNOT GET ENOUGH TOAST WITH BUTTER AND BLACKBERRY JAM!!! I had 2 slices already and I think I'm going to make 2 more.
> oh, and I got laid last night!!! (sorry- sex has been random/lacking so I'm pretty excited about it!)

I should really be exercising. :blush: 

That toast sounds amazing!! I just finished a pb & j. :D


----------



## gertrude

I NEED a shag, seriously this isn't funny! OH wants to, I want to, but my body really doesnt like it - the aches/pains/uncomfortableness of it all!

I've told him he's on "on-demand shag duty" for after baby is here :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Just popped in to say a quick hi, I'm having a bad day today :-(


----------



## loopy82

Went to M&S today to have a bra fitting, have gone from a 32B to a 38C! Can't believe it! Thought it was just my cup size that had changed but I can feel the difference now I'm wearing one of the new bras I bought.


----------



## DanaBump

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Just popped in to say a quick hi, I'm having a bad day today :-(

i sure hope it gets better. 

:cake: big happy birthday to baby pheobe :cake:

know that she is watching over and protecting her brothers :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Just popped in to say a quick hi, I'm having a bad day today :-(

Thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## laura3103

evening ladies.

rainbow i'm sure your little girl is watching over you and the boys.x

well looks like things are finally looking up for me this year after me panicing last night that the council had taken me off the list cause i couldnt get on to bid i phoned them and they got back to me today spoke to a lovely lady who explained that my application had been suspended cause someone as declined one of the house i applied for so i'm no longer a reserve i've been allocated a plot :happydance: just got to wait for jephsons housing to get back to me now and say they have accepted my application which the ladies said she cant see anything wrong with so fxd crossed i will have my own place before the little man arrives.

it seems that there is such a thing as karma after all cause i've had good luck since i do my good deed last weekend.

also my dad was on his way home this morning and saw a young girl lying unconscious in the road so he stopped lucky he did cause there was a wagon coming down the road which would of killed her it appears she was run over and left there. my dad phoned the ambulance and police they checked dads car over to make sure it wasnt him so just waiting to hear if she will be ok now.

oh well thats essay for today lol


----------



## camishantel

lilgemsy said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> oh, and I got laid last night!!! (sorry- sex has been random/lacking so I'm pretty excited about it!)
> 
> Haha well at least someone is getting some!
> Whats it like while pregnant? Any different?
> I havent had so much as a kiss since I was like 6 weeks pregnant :/
> Im now bloomin 27 weeks! Feel like a nun haha... a pregnant nun. :blush:Click to expand...

Honestly it is different especially now as my FOB now only seems to want to do it in the spooning position which does nothing really for me at all...


----------



## camishantel

Rainbow I am sorry hun :hugs: .....

OMG I am so so sleepy I had the worst heartburn last night and now I am at work and just want to sleep not to mention the like 8" of snow we got I would rather be at home in bed... at least I am off tomorrow... oh and I need to clean the kitchen tonight soooooooo bad... should have been done days ago but I was having some really painful contractions last night for about 30 min...


----------



## SazzleR

loopy82 said:


> Went to M&S today to have a bra fitting, have gone from a 32B to a 38C! Can't believe it! Thought it was just my cup size that had changed but I can feel the difference now I'm wearing one of the new bras I bought.

I was measured at M&S on Sat & had a similar shock! I was a 34C before getting pregnant. I'd bought some 36Cs to tide me over at about 16 weeks cos my old ones were so uncomfortable. But when the woman measured ne on Sat I was a 40C!!! Eeek! She also told me off for still wearing underwiring. I didn't know I wasn't meant to :nope: So I'm now wearing highly unattractive non-wired full cup maternity bras complete with nursing clips. Eurgh! No sex appeal left anymore! Especially with my big granny pants that have replaced my usual thongs!!! x


----------



## loopy82

SazzleR said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Went to M&S today to have a bra fitting, have gone from a 32B to a 38C! Can't believe it! Thought it was just my cup size that had changed but I can feel the difference now I'm wearing one of the new bras I bought.
> 
> I was measured at M&S on Sat & had a similar shock! I was a 34C before getting pregnant. I'd bought some 36Cs to tide me over at about 16 weeks cos my old ones were so uncomfortable. But when the woman measured ne on Sat I was a 40C!!! Eeek! She also told me off for still wearing underwiring. I didn't know I wasn't meant to :nope: So I'm now wearing highly unattractive non-wired full cup maternity bras complete with nursing clips. Eurgh! No sex appeal left anymore! Especially with my big granny pants that have replaced my usual thongs!!! xClick to expand...

I'm probably wearing exactly the same bra at the moment! Have also got myself some lovely granny knickers too, keep looking longingly at all the pretty underwear I have gathering dust... I had heard about the underwiring but I heard that as long as the bra fitted well you could keep wearing them if you wanted, I did stop just to be safe though.


----------



## Tasha360

Im really peed off at the mo. I bought a pushchair for my daughter off a lady on facebook on 5th Jan and she posted it on 10th via couriers. Well they have gone and bloody lost it. I sold the one i already had knowing my new one was on its way so now im left without a puschair for Demi. Ive had to use my icandy pear, which i wanted to keep nice and fresh for the new babies and its also too heavy for me to keep lugging up the steps whilst pregnant. Going to take ages to get my money back and cant afford to get another. 
Sorry girls just needed to get it off my chest xx


----------



## caro103

Rainbow :hugs: x

Laura...fab news on the new place! fx'ed everything goes smoothly and that girl was so lucky your dad was passing by! hope she's ok!

Cami...hope nothing comes of the contractions last night hun :hugs: xx

I've spent the day at a spa today with my mum (2 xmas prezzies and a birthday each!), was so worth the wait! so recommend if any of you get the chance :) xx


----------



## loopy82

Just bought some bedding on verbaudet.co.uk and found this code which gave me £10 off and free delivery, it basically made my order half price! :happydance:

You put 4902 in the order code box on the checkout page if it's any use to anyone else and you need to spend £20 or more.


----------



## DanaBump

Tasha360 said:


> Im really peed off at the mo. I bought a pushchair for my daughter off a lady on facebook on 5th Jan and she posted it on 10th via couriers. Well they have gone and bloody lost it. I sold the one i already had knowing my new one was on its way so now im left without a puschair for Demi. Ive had to use my icandy pear, which i wanted to keep nice and fresh for the new babies and its also too heavy for me to keep lugging up the steps whilst pregnant. Going to take ages to get my money back and cant afford to get another.
> Sorry girls just needed to get it off my chest xx

will they at least give you your money back?


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies,

Rainbow lots and lots of bug hugs, thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone is ok, I am shattered after the last 2 days working and am so swollen. Also got a lot of pain down below from what the MW thinks is SPD, it is so much more painful in the evenings.

Bubbs is kicking loads at the moment and when I was triaging a patient today she pointed out that my belly had just moved!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## camishantel

why aren't you supposed to wear the underwire bras while pregnant... I have not heard this... not that I have many underwire anyways as I find them uncomfortable most of the time


----------



## chocojen

Apparently they can affect your everincreasing tissue and I believe can make you more prone to mastitis x


----------



## izzys_girl

I'm due April 25th, with a boy!


----------



## chocojen

welcome izzys girl, xxx


----------



## Tasha360

yeah should do Dana, just takes ages xx


----------



## Tasha360

izzys_girl said:


> I'm due April 25th, with a boy!

welcome hun ill add you to the list xx


----------



## izzys_girl

thank you! i'm happy to be here! i try to keep up better but it's hard to, i'm use to forums that show the threads i've been in first, on the front page, i'm still learning the forum a little and just observing some and jumpin in here and there. lol.. but i'm glad to be here!!


----------



## camishantel

welcome izzy's


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome!

One of my besties just gave birth to the most beautiful little girl today, at 39 weeks... I'm so proud of her!! But it has made me incredibly broody and impatient! 
She was spine to spine for a while but not sure if baby managed to turn or not.


----------



## Tasha360

my daughter was born back to back. congrats to your friend!

Ive spent a few hours tonight making baby headbands. Bought the stuff to make Demi and Ruby some and decided to make a few extra to sell on ebay.
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Apparently i was back to back too... Mum had to have an epi.

Hope you get your pram situation sorted Tasha. Surely it's the couriers responsibility to sort something out while they fix their screwup?


----------



## JakesMummy

Back to back - isn't that meant to be more painful than the way they are suppose to come out?
Rainbow - Thinking of you hun and sending hugs your way :hugs:

Tasha hope you get it all sorted - it is just another stress you don't need at mo! Let me know when you list your headbands on ebay and I'll have a look :thumbup:

I am so confused to this babys position - Jake was never this mad in the womb - she flips all day long and i THINK she may be head down, but who knows..She is a little madam already :cloud9:

Urgh I got heartburn tonight and it is evil..but I did just eat a lovetub pudding so not surprised!!! Especially at this time of night!

We decided to go to Whipsnade Zoo for Jakes 2nd birthday, as he is nuts about animals - doesn't matter what, he is obsessed!
I accompanied my sister on the school run today, and Jake kept chasing all the bloody dogs, and woofing at them - he is mad! I feel so sad, as he is growing up too quick :wacko: I will be registering him for School next year - insane!


----------



## Tasha360

yeah apparently so, the contractions are supposed to be more intense. Didnt seem much different to me though. Will probs put the headbands on ebay tomorrow ill post the link xx


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> Apparently i was back to back too... Mum had to have an epi.
> 
> Hope you get your pram situation sorted Tasha. Surely it's the couriers responsibility to sort something out while they fix their screwup?

The couriers have to refund the money to the lady i bought off then she has to refund me. If not then ill have to open a paypal dispute. I wont be buying like that again, thats for sure! xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Hiii IzzysGirl :)
Welcome to the thread!

Blahh I got a biiig prescription for more iron tabs today.
Ill be on them for the rest of the pregnancy now and maybe longer.
I hate them. They make me so nauseous (cannot spell that to save my life).
I already throw up enough as it is! Bleugh.

Lol, my aunties cat has changed around me aswell as I found out today.
It used to run and hide but today it came and sat on me (which I found terrifying as Im kinda scared of cats) and it kept purring at my bump.
Was kinda cute :)


----------



## laura3103

tasha what courier was it?? 

Also tasha i have got a black pushchair you can borrow if you need to till you get another or until the little ones arrive let me know and i can bring it up tomorrow morning for you.x


----------



## MissFox

Rainbow- Happy birthday to Phoebe. I'm thinking of you :hugs:

lilgemsy- Sex these days doesn't feel much different except DH doesn't like to do it since I"m pg. He has been uninterested until the last 2 weeks or so (weird- I cut back on work around then also?!... I think I might be on to something) so needless to say he's deprived himself and doesn't last long. Sometimes it feels amazing and other times I just panic and hope that Rosie doesn't kick him while this isall happening! (inside or outside!)

I'm really jealous of those of you who live close enough to eachother to meet.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm really jealous of those of you who live close enough to eachother to meet.

me too, i'd love to meet you! someday i'll make it back to cali, i swear it.


----------



## smeej

morning ladies,

I hope you are all feeling well today?

Well, I'm off for my growth scan and GT test today, so hopefully will get some more info on what lies ahead :)

see you later

xx


----------



## gertrude

camishantel said:


> why aren't you supposed to wear the underwire bras while pregnant... I have not heard this... not that I have many underwire anyways as I find them uncomfortable most of the time




chocojen said:


> Apparently they can affect your everincreasing tissue and I believe can make you more prone to mastitis x

Ah one of my soap boxes :D Underwired bra's do not cause anything. Badly fitted bra's do and that applies to underwired and non-wired. It's just a badly fitted underwired bra obviously has the wire sitting on the breast tissue so can cause problems where the wire sits. Non-wired can also cause problems as if too tight they cause the same restrictions.

As long as you are properly fitted (don't just guess your size, you will get it wrong), it shouldn't matter whether they have wires or not. Most of all you need to be comfortable. Don't go to M&S or other high street shops as they'll push to sell you their bra's which are normally crap. 

Sadly all the good independent bra shops seem to have gone so we have no where else to go but they're worth their weight in gold if you have one. 

John Lewis and M&S actually refuse to sell you wired if they know you're pregnant. This outrages me in a way that I'm sure it shouldn't. How fucking DARE they tell me what to do? What it actually says is "we know we don't fit you properly so we're going to minimise the chances of you complaining about us".

Get measured properly girls - boobs are wonderful things and should be treated as such


----------



## chocojen

Morning Ladies,
I had a well deserved lie in this morning as it is my one day off then back on another 2 long days over the weekend. Roll on monday!!!!!!
Hope the scan goes well today smej. And the GD test.
I cant believe that tomorrow is the official start of 3rd trimester for me! That is crazy, I am not ready to stop being pregnant despite the pain I now have constantly! I still cant believe that a little boy is coming to live here!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Tasha360

laura3103 said:


> tasha what courier was it??
> 
> Also tasha i have got a black pushchair you can borrow if you need to till you get another or until the little ones arrive let me know and i can bring it up tomorrow morning for you.x

It was My Hermes. Thanks hun but im guna go and get one tomorrow hopefully my moms guna lend me the money just goin to get a cheapy incase it stll arrives.
Im supposed to be taking Jaimee to nursery in a bit and then speech therapy (hes got a bit of a stammer) and i really dont feel like it. Ive got really weird pains in my bump today and terrible backache. Im not too worried i dont think its contractions or anything like that, my whole bump just feels bruised and it hurts when i move etc. 

xx


----------



## loopy82

gertrude said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> why aren't you supposed to wear the underwire bras while pregnant... I have not heard this... not that I have many underwire anyways as I find them uncomfortable most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> Apparently they can affect your everincreasing tissue and I believe can make you more prone to mastitis xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah one of my soap boxes :D Underwired bra's do not cause anything. Badly fitted bra's do and that applies to underwired and non-wired. It's just a badly fitted underwired bra obviously has the wire sitting on the breast tissue so can cause problems where the wire sits. Non-wired can also cause problems as if too tight they cause the same restrictions.
> 
> As long as you are properly fitted (don't just guess your size, you will get it wrong), it shouldn't matter whether they have wires or not. Most of all you need to be comfortable. Don't go to M&S or other high street shops as they'll push to sell you their bra's which are normally crap.
> 
> Sadly all the good independent bra shops seem to have gone so we have no where else to go but they're worth their weight in gold if you have one.
> 
> John Lewis and M&S actually refuse to sell you wired if they know you're pregnant. This outrages me in a way that I'm sure it shouldn't. How fucking DARE they tell me what to do? What it actually says is "we know we don't fit you properly so we're going to minimise the chances of you complaining about us".
> 
> Get measured properly girls - boobs are wonderful things and should be treated as suchClick to expand...

I actually worked for M&S recently and know that they don't push you to buy anything, I've also been fitted there many times as a customer as never be made to feel pressured to buy a bra afterwards. As for the refusing to sell a pregnant woman an underwired bra, I never came across that, we were just told about the usual not selling alcohol, fireworks, etc to underage people! Perhaps the bra fitters are just following the current advice to not wear underwiring a little too close to the letter. 

Also, a very good friend of mine worked for John Lewis straight out of uni as a bra fitter, they sent her on a course that lasted a good few days so I'm guessing she must have learnt something and the bras she measured me for fit nicely! :haha:


----------



## gertrude

loopy82 said:


> I actually worked for M&S recently and know that they don't push you to buy anything, I've also been fitted there many times as a customer as never be made to feel pressured to buy a bra afterwards. As for the refusing to sell a pregnant woman an underwired bra, I never came across that, we were just told about the usual not selling alcohol, fireworks, etc to underage people! Perhaps the bra fitters are just following the current advice to not wear underwiring a little too close to the letter.
> 
> Also, a very good friend of mine worked for John Lewis straight out of uni as a bra fitter, they sent her on a course that lasted a good few days so I'm guessing she must have learnt something and the bras she measured me for fit nicely! :haha:

You're the first person I've heard (in years) that has a good thing to say about M&S tbh. They've badly fitted many of my friends (and had a row with another about wired bra's). I know so much of it depends on who you get but I won't step foot into their shop foir bra's now. Knickers I still buy from them though :haha: When I have asked them for help, the bra's they've suggested where so badly fitted they hurt and they were adamant they were right.


----------



## loopy82

gertrude said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> I actually worked for M&S recently and know that they don't push you to buy anything, I've also been fitted there many times as a customer as never be made to feel pressured to buy a bra afterwards. As for the refusing to sell a pregnant woman an underwired bra, I never came across that, we were just told about the usual not selling alcohol, fireworks, etc to underage people! Perhaps the bra fitters are just following the current advice to not wear underwiring a little too close to the letter.
> 
> Also, a very good friend of mine worked for John Lewis straight out of uni as a bra fitter, they sent her on a course that lasted a good few days so I'm guessing she must have learnt something and the bras she measured me for fit nicely! :haha:
> 
> You're the first person I've heard (in years) that has a good thing to say about M&S tbh. They've badly fitted many of my friends (and had a row with another about wired bra's). I know so much of it depends on who you get but I won't step foot into their shop foir bra's now. Knickers I still buy from them though :haha: When I have asked them for help, the bra's they've suggested where so badly fitted they hurt and they were adamant they were right.Click to expand...

It is funny how much people's experiences differ, I've always gone to M&S when I've wanted a good quality well fitting bra (although I have to say if I want pretty I tend to go elsewhere!) and am really shocked that you've had such bad experiences. I guess we're all different shapes and sizes so what might be comfy for one is not going to be for all and not all the staff are going to be great.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

speaking of boobs mine are i
on FIRE! today they are really sore !


----------



## lilgemsy

Woke up with my face covered in blood from a nose bleed :S
I get this quite often actually but only since pregnant.
Any of yous get frequent nosebleeds now?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> Woke up with my face covered in blood from a nose bleed :S
> I get this quite often actually but only since pregnant.
> Any of yous get frequent nosebleeds now?

i used to with alex all the time , this baby only had them once or twice xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

lilgemsy said:


> Woke up with my face covered in blood from a nose bleed :S
> I get this quite often actually but only since pregnant.
> Any of yous get frequent nosebleeds now?

yep, I'm getting them reguarly, never did with my first but this time it keeps happening - tho calmed down in the last week or so. Now I just have blow my nose every morning and theres always blood in my snot. yeurgh!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Dont think ive ever had a nose bleed in my life!

I can sympathise with the boob thing Rainbow, Stu elbowed mine in bed last night and he got such a wallop lol. Theyve stopped leaking quite so much but are still really tender.
xx


----------



## Tasha360

Oh and im 30 weeks today, its going scarily fast now !! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its going sooooo fast now final stretch !!

when do we move boxes next ?


----------



## laura3103

i've never had a noses bleed either (touch wood) but i do have bloody snot on a morning nothing bad tho.

my books have only just started leaking bot much but enough to make my top damp on a morning dont suppose it helps that since being pregnant i sleep with my arms crossed (wierd) while on my side so i also wake up with numb arms and hands.


----------



## Tasha360

not sure when the next box move is x


----------



## MissFox

UGH! MY boobs have been on and off fire for the lst week- SO BAD! OUCH! 
Seriously Dana- I was thinking if I was ever going to be near your area but not unless it's with a layover:/
I've been fitting myself for my bras but usually have to buy a different size than what I am because it's hard to find them in my size at a store and they are too expensive online. Dh and I have talked about it though- once I'm done making babies I'm getting a small reduction and lift (maybe just a lift if I loose my boobs but we'll see- the women in my family on my father's side don't usually get smaller- they stay nice and large)
I had a chocolate&peanutbutter chip cookie for breakfast. I made them last night and they are wonderful. Needless to say I saved that recipe!


----------



## Tasha360

Evening girls, whats everyone up to tonight? My mom is having the kids overnight for the 1st time. Shes had Jaimee before but never Demi. They have only just gone and i feel lost already and i even had a little cry to myself when they went . They are only going for the night, she'll bring them back in the morning i should be grateful lol. Well, Stu will be back from work in a bit so im guna go and prepare some tea and then a cosy night in with some films i think, with no disturbances :happydance: ( apart from the odd rib jab and pelvic punch) 

Have a good weekend! xx


----------



## gertrude

we have NOTHING planned this weekend other than some chill time. first time since way before xmas

might actually be able to catch up with the posts on here!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww hope you have a nice night tasha xx


----------



## MissFox

Hope you have a great night Tasha. 
My plan for this weekend is work work work. I will probably not have a day off until next weekend but Tuesday is a short day (3d4d ultra sound) and so is wednesday so hopefully I can make it through all of it as work will be slower again after this job is finished. I just hope it all works out.


----------



## RiRi

hey ladies thought id join here :)
im due 15th april and im team yellow :)


----------



## laura3103

well i'm stuck at home again just me and gert she is off to bed in a minute after she as finished her tea and i'm gonna watch me soaps and and have a early night.


----------



## chocojen

welcome riri

I have been so emotional today, not sure what hit me!

hope you all have a good weekend, Iwont be on here as working xx


----------



## MissFox

Jen- have a great weekend! Hopefully work isn't too rough on you! and hey- 27 weeks tomorrow!!! WOOHOO! And I get emotional a lot too- just a phase becaues I've been really happy lately also!


----------



## caro103

hey ladies! some good weekends planned. Sorry you gotta work chocco...can't be many more wkends left though! :)

I'm meeting SIL's bloke for the 1st time tomorrow! sooo excited :D, poor bloke though, he;s meeting her entire family in one day! :haha:

Nearly finished baby's nursery today! put the border up and its brought the room right together, really finishes it off :D sooo exciting! not long until our LO#s start arriving now! wonder who'll be first! (though not just yet babies!) xx


----------



## MissFox

Caro- I was just thinking that! Someone is bound to go next mont (but I hope we all make to to full term!!!). DH just called!!! WE GOT MAIL! PackNPlay, Stroller and CARSEAT! WOOHOOO!!!!! It's so much more real. We were just talking about how we needed to get a storage unit to move some of our stuff out so we can fit baby in the place we're in now. I hope it's not long until we can move but we're making the 550sqft we have work for now. (SEE I CAN BE HAPPY AND POSITIVE!) 
Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## chocojen

Wow I just checked and I only have 3 weekends left to do! Thanks for helping realise that it has put a smile on my face! X


----------



## MissFox

WOOHOO!!! Exciting!!!
I'm hoping by the beginning of march to not have to come into the office anymore.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Caro- I was just thinking that! Someone is bound to go next mont (but I hope we all make to to full term!!!). DH just called!!! WE GOT MAIL! PackNPlay, Stroller and CARSEAT! WOOHOOO!!!!! It's so much more real. We were just talking about how we needed to get a storage unit to move some of our stuff out so we can fit baby in the place we're in now. I hope it's not long until we can move but we're making the 550sqft we have work for now. (SEE I CAN BE HAPPY AND POSITIVE!)
> Hope you're all having a great day!

you could always move here. we're hiring all the time and places are bigger and cheaper :winkwink:

i'm sure some of us will go in march, i'm not so sure about feb except maybe tasha...


----------



## camishantel

ok so TMI but I totally pooped myself today with one of Calebs jabs... he is so low and feels like he is trying to climb out and have had contractions on and off all day... I just don't feel too good today 
as for the nosebleeds yes I have always had them but worse since being pregnant but everytime I blow my nose there is blood and then about once or twice a week an outwrite nosebleed


----------



## camishantel

oh and I look like a teenage boy the last couple days I have broke out in zits... haven't had those too bad since I was like 16 :rofl:


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Hello! I've just found this thread. I'm due on 26th April and Team Yellow for another week :yellow: I've been getting lots of nose bleeds too, never used to get them, guess it's another one of the joys of pregnancy lol xXx


----------



## lilgemsy

laura3103 said:


> i've never had a noses bleed either (touch wood) but i do have bloody snot on a morning nothing bad tho.
> 
> my books have only just started leaking bot much but enough to make my top damp on a morning dont suppose it helps that since being pregnant i sleep with my arms crossed (wierd) while on my side so i also wake up with numb arms and hands.

Im like this too. 
I didnt know though untill I started leaking that that actually happened!
I thought my boobs were broken or something and then my mum pointed out to me that you produce milk while pregnant.
Blonde moment for me, seriously.
God knows how I thought you were supposed to breast feed heh.

Also, welcome to the thread riri and miss.miffy! :D
How are you both finding your pregnancies?


----------



## JakesMummy

Ugh serious cramping today, and miss Amelia is seriously growing - so uncomfortable!! What are we gonna be like in 10 weeks time!!?!?


----------



## lilgemsy

Ahhh. What the hell.
Little Ollie hasnt kicked much at all today.
And now Im getting sleepy he just wont stop.
Hes definatley a little night owl.


----------



## MissFox

I am SO AFRAID of that the next 2 months bring to my size!!! I've gotten quite a bit larger this last week and dropped a little bit but WOW IM HUGE!


----------



## bernina

Welcome to the new ladies!!! :wave:

Tasha, sorry for the pram situation, hope you get your refund as quickly as possible.

I had to skim posts while at work so I'm sorry if I'm missing any big updates.

Cami, hope you feel better soon, sounds like Caleb is having a growth spurt!

Lilgemsy, I've read that babies like to be most active while Mom is trying to rest. Preparing us for life after their birth I guess!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!!


----------



## camishantel

you too I get to work all weekend


----------



## bernina

Oh that sucks, are you working full days?


----------



## camishantel

yep...


----------



## bernina

No fair. Hope it passes by quickly and goes as smooth as work can.


----------



## camishantel

me too.. I got someone to work for me tuesday so at least it is not going to be a 9 day in a row thing


----------



## MissFox

Cami- the non stop working in a row gets old huh? I often go more than a week in a row without a day off- but then I get lots of days off when one job slows down.


----------



## camishantel

Yes it does....ow my lady parts hurt so bad I can barely walk I feel like his head is pushing super hard down


----------



## chocojen

wooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooo just wanted to pop in before work as I have hit final trimester today!


----------



## loopy82

Has anyone else not started leaking yet? I had a very tiny bit a few weeks ago which actually came out where my old piercing was :blush:, the midwife said that it was normal though. My mum did tell me that she never leaked until after I was born so I'm not too worried at the moment.


----------



## DanaBump

no leaking over here either *knock on wood*


----------



## caro103

Congrats on 3rd tri chocco! :D

Cami, hope your feeling better!

No leaking here either :D xx


----------



## MissFox

WOOOOHOOOO JEN! WELCOME TO THIRD TRI!!! WOOOOO!!!

Umm- very minimal leaking here- basically no leaking unless I'm directly playing with my nipples for a few minutes. There has been a pinch of crust twice but really nothing else. I hope it stays this way but DH is NOT allowed to play with the boobs. I keep yelling at him that he's gonna make them leak!


----------



## luvmyangel

No leaking here either!!


----------



## lilgemsy

I wish I didnt have leaking haha.
Its only a little bit but its disgusting!

Does how much milk you drink affect it?
I drink tons of milk... its my favourite.


----------



## JakesMummy

Ugh been leaking since 16 weeks.. I have shares in all breast pad makers!! Hehe. Spent most of today kicking a football around bushey park near Hampton court , this is what happens when u have a boy lol I'm covered I'm mud, cold n wet got attacked by 3 swans for our bread yet it was fun!!!! I even had this annoying Canadian goose peck at my legs for food.. Bloody birds!!


----------



## JakesMummy

No just your hormones!


----------



## lilgemsy

I keep getting tons of discharge lately too. Sometimes feels like Ive peed myself a bit, theres that much (sorry for tmi, lol!)
Feel like Im leaking from all directions haha!
Hoping its not thrush... theyre not taking swabs again anyways because that bloomingwell hurt last time! Couldnt walk straight for like 2 days afterwards.


----------



## lyndsey37

im not leaking from the moobs but down there is wet all the time tmi, i thought it would be great going without pads for 9 months who was i kidding i use them all the time now well panty liners. Has anyones belly buttons popped yet im still freaking that this might happen to me :shrug:


----------



## loopy82

Mine hasn't popped so far, am really hoping it doesn't too! Still managing to keep my belly bar in, changed it for a bioflex bar quite early on so FX I don't have to get rid of it.


----------



## gertrude

no leakage here (though they're super sore again), some discharge but it varies in amount day by day and so far my belly button is still sunk in between all the fat :D 

can you tell I'm having a really crap day? :(


----------



## lyndsey37

oh bless whats up hun


----------



## gertrude

it's the first day in weeks that I have to do nothing, I have things I could do but I don't *have* to do anything

and I feel lost :(

OH being a bit crap, LO kicking like hell, got MASSIVE in the last 24hours 

hoping tomorrow is a better day


----------



## lyndsey37

Im sure you will be hun, im up and down all the time bloody hormones dont help do they, i too grew overnight, i woke up one morning and just gasped in the mirror and called my partner to see and he was gob smacked my bump just came from no where mad isnt it. Take it wasy tonight chill out and rest and see what tomor brings :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

thanks love x

(actually OH is being a total knob)


----------



## Tasha360

Hope you feel a bit better soon gertrude

Congrats on 3rd tri chocco!!

Welcom RiRi and MissMiffy ill add you to the list.

Miss.Miffy noticed you were from the West Mids, where abouts are you from if you dont mind me asking? Theres a few from the area on this thread

Im sooo uncomfortable today, i dont think i can take many more weeks of this. Ive got sooo much pressure down below and then something stuck up in my ribs. It hurts to stand and sit and lie down. I need my birthing ball back ( gotta get it back of my cousin). Its the only way i could get comfy in the last few weeks of being preg with Demi. 

Hope everyones having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well we went for our 4d scan today and lo wasnt having it all lol:haha: She wouldnt show us her face and had her hands hiding her face! We go back for a 3rd time next week in hopes of getting some good pics! 

I told my family that she is stubborn like her big sister (and her daddy)...LOL:haha:


----------



## AmethystDream

Hope you are all doing as well as possible April Mummies and welcome to our new peeps :flower:

Been leaking since about 20 weeks but not much at all. Nipples are really starting to darken and feel very tender though, so I expect to be moo-ed at by the other half as I wake up in a puddle some time very soon :blush:

MIL arrived less than 8 hours ago and I have already had to bite my tongue twice very very hard and have come up to bed with a headache to have a cry. I am absolutely furious with the manipulative old bitch.


----------



## lilgemsy

My belly button has popped a few weeks ago. It knocks me sick. It sticks out and is visible under all my tops D:
I like to touch it though for some reason... feels weird heh xD


----------



## DanaBump

has made the conclusion that if i ever get pregnant again, i'm not telling a single person outside my family and i'm DEFINITELY not telling anyone my birth plan. i realize that opinions are like ass holes but like gas, sometimes ppl should really learn to keep it to themselves.

//end rant


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana stress is the last thing you need right now so try and dismiss whatever anyone says.. Let them be..at the end of the day, pregnancy is a miracle and you Are carrying your baby- no-one else..so try and enjoy these last few weeks n let others think what they want. I dont know the full situation but know how people can be either opinionated or nosy with pregnAncy-


----------



## gertrude

so far today I've cried, felt like crap and a total failure :( 

bah, what I would give for a big glass of wine and a nice cuddle with OH. Instead he's annoyed with me being down and of course that really helps me to feel better.

*throws things*

I'm going to disappear into a pile of crochet and hope that helps. I need something to make me laugh too, shame there's NOTHING on the tele. I might also begin proceedings to sue hormones :haha:

Hope you lovely ladies are having a better day.


----------



## lilgemsy

This is way tmi but I need the loo but my brothers posh ass gf is here so I dont want to go while shes here haha.
Shes here till late on tonight aswell. Ughh.
Lol shes so rude. She barely speaks and stares at me and the bump like O_O
I said to her yesterday "yeah, there is a baby in there... Im not just fat!" and she gave me the snottiest look ever.
She doesnt approve of me being a teen mum according to my bro... stuck up cow.


----------



## gertrude

ah sod her love - if she's like that you just don't need her - go to the loo, enjoy it, ignore her staring (or better ask if she could stop staring at your bump/boobs as it's not very nice and make her blush to hell :haha: )
I hate people who look at others as if they're not as good - pathetic


----------



## cola pops

Totally agree. Nobody should look down at you like that. Do you think it could be a bit of jealousy? I'd still go to the loo! Lol, just checked what time you posted, hope you've been now x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls :hi:

who mentioned having nose bleeds !

typical i was driving from work alone in the car on the motor way and my nose started bleeding :grr: i had a white top on and got blood everywhere, it was just before i had to come off so i was trying to go round roundabouts as there was nowhere i could really stop , i came in the house and OH thought id been beat up lol


----------



## DanaBump

lilgemsy said:


> This is way tmi but I need the loo but my brothers posh ass gf is here so I dont want to go while shes here haha.
> Shes here till late on tonight aswell. Ughh.
> Lol shes so rude. She barely speaks and stares at me and the bump like O_O
> I said to her yesterday "yeah, there is a baby in there... Im not just fat!" and she gave me the snottiest look ever.
> She doesnt approve of me being a teen mum according to my bro... stuck up cow.

i would make sure i'd go right before she had to and plant a nice "fresh" one for her :haha:

gotta love who i affectionately call "hormone dana".


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies. I hope you're all doing well. 
Lilgemsy- I would DEFINITELY go poo!!! 
Well, another day at work. Hip Hop shows need to be saved for days that I don't work the next day. DH's favorite group is playing on Monday night and I'm not allowed to go. Something about drunk bitches who like to fight and he doesn't want me to get knocked or punched on accident- especially since I would be wearing a security shirt or at least posted up in some sort of "security" position. 
IDK if I'll be on later tonight but if not I most definitely will Monday morning.


----------



## lilgemsy

Haha I went.
I though frig it not gonna get a stomach ache because of the likes of her!
She keeps staring.
Im going to poke her in the eye if she carries on. I swear its like shes never seen a pregnant person before.


----------



## CrazyBird

Hey ladies, hope your all well, I haven't been on for a while but still keep up with all the posts. 

Lilgem - hope you've been to the toilet, I think ur bro's gf is jealous as maybe she would like a baby. Be proud of your bump :)

Gertrude - hope you will feel better soon, men don't understand do they. I'm so looking forward to having a glass of wine or 3 

Glad I'm not getting nosebleeds, only notice a bit of blood when I blow my nose. 

Does anyone else get stuck in one position in bed and when you try to move it really hurts your bump? I have to move really slowly otherwise the pain in just horrible.


----------



## luvmyangel

I get horrible pains when I am trying to roll over in bed or get up from the couch or the bed its driving me nuts.

So girls I am 30 weeks and I haven't started my nursery yet... started to freakout at DH today, so he is going to start painting this week so hopefully we can have new carpet put in and then put up the crib by next weekend!

I feel like I am running out of time.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Hope everyones had a good weekend! 
I've been so horrendously busy... Had my baby shower yesterday. SO much fun and so lovely to see so many friends and family together to celebrate mine and my sister-in-laws pregnancy.

Also move house which is sooooo tiring!! I'm aching like crazy. Slept on a mattress on the floor and have a bad tummy to boot. I can't get comfy today!


----------



## caro103

lilgem, good on you for going to poo! just embarrass her in front of everyone! not nice to stare :)

Gertrude, hope you feel a bit better soon hun. DH's really don't get it though. Really annoys me that when I say I didn't sleep well or my back hurts or something, DH always come sback with yeah, me neither :dohh: grrr. Sometimes he's great then other times not so much!

Dana...birth plan wise, know what you mean! mentioned i'm planning a home birth to SIL yesterday who's a Dr...blimey did I get a mouthful! errr its none of your business! and won't do it if theres any medical reason to suggest it shouldn't be safe! :growlmad: another family member was really surprised you don't have to pay to have a homebirth :shrug:...err its cheaper for the nhs to do home births rather than hospital so why would they also charge me!?!

Sorry ladies, rant over! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I think LO finally moved up. Not feeling all the pain and pressure as I was before low in my pelvis, and I felt my first kick that was ABOVE the belly button. 
A very good and relieving change! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well. I have family over now. So it's been a really nice weekend.


----------



## loopy82

lilgemsy said:


> Haha I went.
> I though frig it not gonna get a stomach ache because of the likes of her!
> She keeps staring.
> Im going to poke her in the eye if she carries on. I swear its like shes never seen a pregnant person before.

Who the hell does she think she is?! I'm a bit of a scardey cat when it comes to confrontation but I think this snooty cow would push me over the edge!


----------



## gertrude

caro103 said:


> Gertrude, hope you feel a bit better soon hun. DH's really don't get it though. Really annoys me that when I say I didn't sleep well or my back hurts or something, DH always come sback with yeah, me neither :dohh: grrr. Sometimes he's great then other times not so much!

Yeah he tries his best, and he really is being great - but sometimes gets it so wrong it's really upsetting.

Still, nearly bedtime and tomorrow will be a better day (even if it is at work :haha: )


----------



## CrazyBird

luvmyangel said:


> I get horrible pains when I am trying to roll over in bed or get up from the couch or the bed its driving me nuts.
> 
> So girls I am 30 weeks and I haven't started my nursery yet... started to freakout at DH today, so he is going to start painting this week so hopefully we can have new carpet put in and then put up the crib by next weekend!
> 
> I feel like I am running out of time.

The pains must be quite normal then, there not nice though, I feel like an old lady when I try and roll in bed.

We also haven't started our nursery yet. Its still the office at the moment. I'm not to worried yet though as long as its done by the end of feb. We only need to paint it and put the pictures up etc and then put the furniture in.


----------



## camishantel

mmmmmmmmmmm I want pears...


----------



## laura3103

hi ladies hope you are all well.x

is anyone else in denial that we are in the 3rd tri i keep going in the 2nd tri section then realise omg i'm in my last tri how bloody scary lol


----------



## bernina

I get pains in my belly when rolling over in bed too, have to move quite differently than what I was used to. Never realized how much we used our stomach muscles to get around, sitting up, repositioning in bed, sneezing, it's all so different now.

Cami, I have been on a major pear binge lately, they are so good when they're nice and ripe. Blackberries have been really good lately too, must be in season in South America where we get them from. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Not looking forward to the work week tomorrow but I suppose it had to come eventually.


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies, well I got through my weekend working, am exhausted and swollen now so off to bed see you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## AmethystDream

It's getting to be like a military manoeuver to turn over in the night :blush:

Jeez, I love my OH. I just rang his mobile downstairs on the house phone to get him to bring me up some Christmas cake. In my defense it is 3 floors down and I am tired from growing his Son :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

I just sent my OH downstairs for cake too, we are in bed watching a film. 

My belly is really aching today, the whole of it just feels bruised. And yep im like a beached whale in bed too i have to sit up before i can turn.
Well im going to sleep now, hope Demi sleeps well im really tired.
Nite girls xx


----------



## camishantel

nite Tasha... the only way I can turn over is to turn over like holding myself up and turn on my tummy to the other side otherwise it hurts


----------



## DanaBump

i'm bloody miserable. my sore throat came back with vengeance :cry: to make matters worse, i can't take any more work off as then i'll start chewing into my 6 weeks with abby :cry: not doing well. not doing well at all.


----------



## JakesMummy

Ooooh Dana you have had it rough recently! I amhoping you get better real soon as like you say - those 6 weeks are precious and don't want to be used up now! We get a year off here, 9 months paid and 3 months unpaid. It is maternity pay but i am a SAHM now so we don't even get that! But I am hoping for my HIP Grant to be in my bank by next weekend - those who have applied for the HIP - How long was it between sending off letter and receiving the money?

I need to buy a few things - car seat base, wardrobe and drawers etc as well as additional items for hospital bag - it will help!

I am ACHING today - It feels like SPD sounds - my groin is so painful especially when standing, climbing stairs, even putting knickers and trousers on!


----------



## DanaBump

we get 12 weeks if we want. 6 weeks on maternity pay and then you can take the extra 6 weeks unpaid if you'd like. bummer part is i've been so sick this whole pregnancy, it's all but used up except my 6 weeks.

don't really know what i'm going to do, hoping this all goes away by tomorrow.


----------



## bernina

Dana, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I'm sure you have what works best for you, but I used to get sore throats a ton and found that large doses of vitamin c, either the chewable tablets or straight OJ helped immensely. I had DH try that when he came down with a sore throat (rare for him) and it did the trick as well. Gatorade usually helps me to feel better soon, usually because it's the only thing I actually like to drink since it hurts so much to swallow. Hope you get a good nights rest and feel loads better in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

i had some amoxocilian (sp?) left over from the last time so i start taking them again today and will call dr to see if i can get a refill tomorrow. they're already helping so, fingers crossed!!


----------



## bernina

Oh that's great, hope it kicks in real soon!


----------



## lilgemsy

Hope youre feeling better soon Dana.

Ahh why am I up so early!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: for all those that need them xxx

i dont know if my sickness is coming back or im coming down with something , ive felt sick the last couple of mornings

30 weeks today eeek !!

if this baby takes after his brother i could have a baby 5 weeks from today :shock:


----------



## stuffed

Hello ladies, only just found this thread lol....I guess I wasn't really looking very hard lol
30 weeks today, sitting here waiting for lots of baby stuff to be delivered so making the most of my time by getting all the baby clothes/bedding washed and put away while watching tennis.


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies!

Welcome stuffed, hope you have had a good pregnancy so far.

Dana get well soon x

I am so pleased to have a day off today to chill out! I have had such a lazy morning so far and have a nice day planned seeing a good friend and her little boy who is 7 months old.

My little fella has been kicking me in the ribs this morning, I cant believe he is all the way up there now! Just think some of us will be starting to meet our LOs soon! We are gonna start on the nursery next weekend. We want to get new carpet so need to paint first. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Now I know how to do it I will try and put another bump picture up later today xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

stuffed said:


> Hello ladies, only just found this thread lol....I guess I wasn't really looking very hard lol
> 30 weeks today, sitting here waiting for lots of baby stuff to be delivered so making the most of my time by getting all the baby clothes/bedding washed and put away while watching tennis.

:hi: im 30 weeks today too and on team :blue:

u got any names picked??

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Those who had GTT tests - If you got a positive result when were you told?

Im pretty sure I have it but no phonecall =S Maybe I don't but I have all the symptoms!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we get ours that same afternoon xx


----------



## lisaed

sooooooooooooooo tired!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Regarding the GT, I received a letter in the mail 2 days after my test, my results were normal but iron was low, not sure if I would have heard from them if iron had been normal as well. I would suggest calling the office if it's been more than a few days. Good luck!


----------



## chocojen

Here is my 27+3 bump!
 



Attached Files:







27+3.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## chocojen

Not sure why it is sideways though!!!!


----------



## bernina

Great bump pic!


----------



## MissFox

Dana- I'm so sorry you're sick again!! Vitamin C is good but don't go above 2000mg a day (more than that is not good for the baby). IDK if you have an all natural store where you could get an Echinacea tincture? Last time I had strep throat I dumped that stuff directly on it and it made it feel better almost immediately. Just make sure it does not contain goldenseal. 
As far as painful bumps- I also have a hard time moving in bed. RLPs hurt so bad sometimes if I try to move my legs a certain way or roll over too fast! 
3d4d ultra sound tomorrow!! I want today to be over already. I told DH I'd buy him a video game tomorrow if he made sure the whole house was cleaned- it's getting dirtier and dirtier by the day so he has until I get home from work today to clean the house or else I'm not getting him his game and I'm gonna be pissed! I've got at least 3 weeks until work slows down more for me again and I need help around the house dammit!


----------



## chocojen

Sam I hope the scan happens this time cant wait to see some pics! x


----------



## MissFox

Oh Rainbow- I'm not sure if I'm with you on the sickness but today marks day 5 or 6 with nausea in the morning. Nowhere near as bad as I had morning sickness (Hope it stays that way) But I'm also TMI pooing a lot more? I guess I did with MS too but MAN THIS SUCKS! Yesterday was 4 times! I hope it's some random bug and goes away in a couple days. I was hoping it was from my anti-biotics but today is my last day so we'll see! 
Thanks Jen- ME TOO!


----------



## Tasha360

Great bump pic!!

Ive had the sickness for a few days too and also the runs. Its worried me a little as i had this just before i went into labour with both the other two. Maybe its just something going round.

Oh and i just got a really nice phonecall. Ive been awarded the full £1000 for my sure start maternity grant and it will be in my bank thurday/friday so i can eventually go baby shopping then

Off to cook a beef dinner now. Ill catch up propely later xx


----------



## MissFox

Tasha that's great. 
I had been thinking about the nausea and diarrhea and that it could be a sign that labor is coming and all I can think is NOT YET! None of us are ready but it is reassuring that I'm not the only one going through it.


----------



## DanaBump

besides feeling like crap....HAPPY 3RD TRIMESTER TODAY TO ME!!!!!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Jen - lovely bump pic!

Tasha - That's great news, enjoy your shopping trip :flower:

Miss Fox and Dana - Hope you feel better soon, poor things. Oh and Happy 3rd, Dana!

Managed to fall asleep at 8.45am after not sleeping all night. Not a lot of use really and I'm already starting to worry about another long sleepless night. On the plus side, I actually feel OKish today despite everything. Maybe I have some happy hormones today instead of the cranky ones I have been getting :blush: Plus I had a mini pizza for lunch and I'm in my PJs... what's not to like?

Little fella is really getting bigger now, can tell the difference every few days. Fundal height was measuring quite big so I'm booked in for a growth scan next week.

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## smeej

Hi all,

hope all you ladies that are feeling poorly get well soon :(

I had my growth scan on Friday and the "little" lady is still measuring very big - on the 97th centile, with her AC just off it.. They estimated her weight at 3lb 3oz which is huge! I am also carrying a lot of water - so both of these are contributing to my huge bump - I honestly look as big as some full termers - EEK! Also getting really uncomfortable now - my lower back and groin are really causing issues.
Anyway, theya are going to do growth scans every 2 weeks from now on and make a decision nearer the time - but it sounds like they aren't keen to let me go Full term if she carries on growing at this rate. 

To be honest I'm finding it all a bit scary and worrying now - as it all seems so real, and that the outcome may be decided for me!

I also had my Glucose test, so I'm waiting on the results of that.

Finally, I start my NCT classes tonight - I'm actuially really nervous for some reason - I suppose just the thought of having to speak in front of new people - which is silly, as i have to do that at work all the time - but that's the "work" me - not the "pregnant" real me - does that make sense? :???

Hope you all have a nice eve (UK) and nice day (US)

xx


----------



## caro103

Jakes... I sent off my HIP paperwork just after the new year and money arrived end of last week! so 3 weeks ish :)

Rainbow, i've so been feeling sick again in the mornings! fx'ed it'll go away once we're on mat leave!

Twitchy legs...ahhhh...any tips in relieving them? Only thing I can do is walk around otherwise they're driving me crazy! xx


----------



## lilgemsy

I seem to have grown tons overnight. :|
I went back to work today after a week off on the sick and omg my chefs coat thing doesnt fasten! Good thing I keep a t-shirt on underneath because whenever I moved too much it popped open. They wont give me a new one either because I leave for maternity leave on 11th Feb.
And they had me lifting tables and chairs today which has left me even achier than usual!
Ugh, stupid work.
Cant wait for maternity leave now.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im sooo ready for maternity leave a whole 13 months off work to spend at home with my two precious boys :cloud9:


----------



## chocojen

Me too! 5 weeks to go!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caro I also have the restless leg thing. Keeps me up most nights. I wish I knew what to do for it. I will be asking my dr at the next visit.


----------



## bernina

*Tasha, Dana, and MissFox*, hope you start feeling better soon. I had some cramping and a case of the runs yesterday and was scared because that's usually what happens the day before/day of AF! I also heard that prior to labor a lot of women get the runs which totally clears things out (good when you're pushing I suppose!) but just freaked me out for a bit.

Wow *Smeej*, it's going to be exciting to watch how your growth scans progress, sounds like you're in good hands and will be well monitored. Can't believe your baby is already 3 lbs 3 oz!!

So jealous of you ladies with the lovely long maternity leave. Only get 6 weeks paid (which is a luxory to many here) and then am taking another 6 or so unpaid or using my vacation to try and get a full 3 months home with little one. Then it's back to work hopefully 3 days a week. Can't afford to stay home full time and am also looking forward to my adult time at work as well (of course that may quickly change after being up until all hours with a new baby). 

Congrats to those entering third trimester, not long until all of April is in third tri and we'll start seeing May mommies over there too!! Time is sure picking up steam!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well, I suppose my glucose tests came back fine because the doctor said that they only call if it's negative. :) 

LO has suddenly become a ninja in there!! She kicks me so hard I swear it looks like she's trying to get out through my belly!! lol She's also started moving upward. She's kicking higher than my belly button now, but I can still feel her "punching" low in my abdomen, so I think she's head down. :) 

Everything is getting so close!! Every week is a closer week that she'll be here!!! (that we'll ALL have our LOs!! :happydance:)


----------



## mumov2

hi just wonderd im 29+2 and my bump seems really low is anybody else the same its worrying me :( x


----------



## camishantel

my bump has been low for awhile but Dr. already said he is probably going to be early.. you do carry lower with boys normally...


----------



## mumov2

i had my other 2 at 37 weeks im at the midwifes tomorrow think ill ask her see what she thinks :) thanks anyway


----------



## camishantel

good idea... I am going in again on Friday...


----------



## Tasha360

IVe always carried quite low, just ask the midwife for reassurance xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Jakesmummy - I sent off for my hip grant the first week of jan and the money was in my bank a week later so not long at all. 

nice bump jen. I'll try and post a bump pic soon, I feel huge :)

Rainbow your so lucky having 13 months off, I'm going to have 6 months and then probably go back part time

Tasha - how nice getting £1000.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My HIP grant took a couple of weeks over the Christmas break. Average is ten days i think.

I went to the asda baby event today. Got some cute clothes, nappies and wipes buy not much else. Got a nice changing bag from Matalan too. Only £16!
Also got Tobys going home outfit last week - got a 2-piece sleepsuit set from mothercare and a shawl which was knitted by my aunties mum.

Still need a Cot mattress and bedding but I'm not considering that a priority since he'll be in a Moses basket for a while.

Anyone started on their hospital bag yet? The thought of it is a bit daunting to me at the mo!


----------



## Tasha360

ive done my hospital bag just need to buy babies' coming home outfits and put them in xx


----------



## mumov2

ive done my hospital bag just need nightys in mine then thats it :O


----------



## JakesMummy

I am halfway there with hospital bag, just waiting for money to appear in my bank to buy the rest with!

Thanks for answering my question everyone! 

LilGemsy - Your work should NOT be allowing you to lift tables and chairs - Didn't they do a pregnancy risk assessment meeting with you, or something similar? When I worked at my Opticians, I was on a sit down job most days but there were small boxes with contact lenses and frames in etc I wasn't even allowed to carry that!!! You should insist on not doing stuff like that.

Ugh I have a poxy yeast infection from the antibiotics I was on so need to get that sorted tomorrow..probably end up having an arguement with the pharmacy as they don't like selling Canesten Pessary to pregnant women without consent from Doctor etc..bloody stupid, even though my doctor wrote a note and everything..Blah!

I finally think this pregnancy has slowed down a bit as it has flown by so far - week 28 seems to be draaaaaaaaaaaging! I don't see my midwife til 34 weeks now so nothing really to milestone, if you get my drift - apart from Jakes birthday, and Mothers Day Lol


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well im excited to say that our 4d scan has been rescheduled for Thursday!! *fingers crossed* this lil stinker cooperates then! lol :)


----------



## laura3103

my hospital bag is nearly finished just last bits an bobs for little man. 

had some rotten news today about the sure start grant they have changed it early :( so going to have to budget myself even more now to get the rest of his things.

ordered his mattress today half price off kiddicare thanks to my dad hes a saint when he can see me upset.

i'm carrying low this time with gertie she was really high.

looking forward to my scan next week to see the little man i have asked my mum if she wants to come with me but i doubt she will as her girlfriend was giving her funny looks when i was talking to her (me and mum GF dont get on in fact i hate her with a passion) and i was the first time i had seen my mum since about october so couldnt even talk to her properly:cry:

oh no now i'm upset darn pregnancy hormones but sometimes u just need your mum and i havent had mine for 8 years since she left

sorry for going on a bit emotional today


----------



## bernina

Laura, sorry you're feeling down about your Mom. You've done all you can do, you extended the invite to come to the scan, now it's up to her to decide if she will. 

Sounds like your Dad is a really great man, so glad you, Gertie, and baby to be have him in your life.


----------



## laura3103

thank you bernina he has his moments when he can be a right prat but he loves gertie soo much and she loves him.

i'm very lucky to have him hes helped me alot since having gertie but he wasnt too pleased when i got pregnant this time but he soon came round.

as for my mum i'm the one always offering her the olive branch but we have never been close so i dont expect alot i was brought up by my nan.


----------



## lilgemsy

JakesMummy said:


> LilGemsy - Your work should NOT be allowing you to lift tables and chairs - Didn't they do a pregnancy risk assessment meeting with you, or something similar? When I worked at my Opticians, I was on a sit down job most days but there were small boxes with contact lenses and frames in etc I wasn't even allowed to carry that!!! You should insist on not doing stuff like that.

I know but they call me lazy and stuff if I refuse so ugh. Cant win! They havent done a risk assessment and I dont think they plan to either. Crappy place to work, tbh. 
I definately wont be lifting anything tomorrow as Ive just spent 3 hours in hospital.
I had a bleed and it had like mucus-like stuff in it and when I seen it I just like sat there and sobbed. Panicked! Phoned the midwife and she said to go straight in so I did.
Turns out I overdid it today. And I have a bit of thrush.
:/
Problem after problem with this pregnancy! Hate it haha.
But on the plus side she said babys heartbeat was excellent for 28 weeks :)



Emmy'sMommy said:


> Well im excited to say that our 4d scan has been rescheduled for Thursday!! *fingers crossed* this lil stinker cooperates then! lol :)

Same day as mine! :D Yay!


----------



## MissFox

My 3d4d ultra sound is tomorrow!!! I was half way panicing that it was going to get rescheduled again!!!
HAPPY THIRD TRI DANA!!!
I had diarrhea today again. Twice. Afraid to go potty right now because it's probaly going to be that again. What the hell! Oh well. I need to make some dinner. DH is at a show until 2pm tonight. He got denied for his diability. UGH! He's going to see about his old job tomorrow.


----------



## izzys_girl

lilgemsy said:


> Woke up with my face covered in blood from a nose bleed :S
> I get this quite often actually but only since pregnant.
> Any of yous get frequent nosebleeds now?

i've not had any nose bleeds, but i do find it's alot drier and icky...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yikes... I feel really unprepared now everyones getting their bags sorted for hospital already!!
Mind if I ask what youve got in them??


----------



## chocojen

Cottleson I have not even considered doing mine yet!!!!

Off to work today so have a good day everyone will come in tomorrow to see how everyone is.

xxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

ps is it crazy that I feel like I know you all now?! Shame we are all so spread out would be great to have a sweetpeas get together!


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston- I made a list of things I want/need but I believe we (in US) are supplied more at the hospital? But I just did that the other day. 
Jen- I wish we could all have a gettogether also! Sometimes (most of tge time) I hang out with all of you more than my friends! Kinda sad but true. At least I have a contact for some people if I'm ever travelling


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Well, I guess I finally look pregnant, even with my coat on!
This woman was trying to save a seat for her mate on the bus and an older lady lent across the aisle and told her to move her bag as I was pregnant, :). Bristol is such a busy city no-one usually notices so it's nice to hear some people care :)


----------



## Tasha360

gemsy get some rest today!! Sounds like you lost a bit of your plug. I had that happen in my last pregnancy, not to worry though it regenerates itself. 
Jen i feel like that too lol, i dont see many of my friends anymore so you girls are the only people i have to chat to really. Hope we dont loose touch after the babies are all born.
I just have the basics in my bag cottleston-
nighties/ pj's
dressing gown
slippers
dark bath and hand towel
breast/maternity pads
toiletries shampoo, deodrant, flannell etc
lip balm
vests
sleepsuits
nappies and nappy bags
wipes
cotton wool
blankets in the car seats
coming home outfits
bibs and muslins
hats
swaddle blankets
i think thats it
i'll probably put some magazines or a book in closer to the time too but my previous labours have been really fast. Im expecting to be in longer though this time.


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive taken today off work. 
Far too tired to go in - it was like 5am before I got any sleep.
Plus Ive been vomiting all morning.
Anything that I eat or drink has been coming straight back up. Think my hyperemesis is getting worse again.
But I need to try and stop it because I need to keep these goddamn iron tablets down and they just dont stay down so now my iron levels wont get much better so I really dont know what to do!
Im just really fed up of it all atm. Sick of problem after problem. I want a straight forward pregnancy, please! :(


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies :)

can't believe some of you have your bags ready already! crikey! I haven't even thought about mine!

I'm feeling very tired today, I really need some more rest. Still nearly half way through the week :)


----------



## bernina

lilgemsy, sorry you're not feeling well, in addition to the iron tabs perhaps try drinking iron rich prune juice (much tastier than it sounds), eating chick peas if you like them (very high in iron) and also when you do take your iron or eat iron rich foods, drink a glass of OJ with it, the vitamin C really helps the absorbtion of iron, especially iron found in food.

I don't have my bag packed yet but have started a list. Plan to use the diaper bag for my things as it's a good size (but won't get the bag until my shower). I'm in the US so the hospital provides everything for baby except going home outfit and car seat.

*My Bag:*
Insurance Card
Driver's License
Chapstick
Emery board (for baby's nails which can be sharp)
Lansinoh (nipple cream)
Tucks medicated cooling pads (witch hazel)
Super size pads
Lamaze Spray (similar to dermoplast, helps numb your lady bits after labor)
Always Infinity Pads
Hair clip
Shampoo/Cond
Body Wash/Pouf
Razor
Deodorant
Hair Dryer (have to see if hospital provides)
Brush/Comb
Face lotion
Body lotion
Face wash
Makeup
Colace stool softner

Full size dark colored underwear x4
Nursing bra
Breast pads
Bathrobe
Drawsting pants x2
2 tops (preferably nursing friendly)
Slippers
Socks
Change of clothes for DH
Going home outfit for Mom

Baby Book
Breastfeeding book

Camera
Memory Cards
Phone
Phone Charger
Laptop & Charger

Gatorade (extra for home)
Snacks for DH
Chocolate covered pretzels
Peanut butter crackers
Gummies
Hard candy
Bottled Water

*Baby Things*
Car Seat installed in car (will do a few weeks prior to due date)
Infant neck support pillow for car seat
Going home outfit for baby
Blanket to swaddle (mostly so I can test out my blankets prior to leaving hospital)
Blanket to cover car seat if cold
Pacifier

*Things I was told NOT to bring (for US gals)*
Breastpump (hospital will provide if needed)
Reading book (not really any down time based on friends experience)
Too much stuff (easier since you normally have to switch rooms after birth)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Not getting my bags ready for another couple of weeks. Probably after the baby shower because I'll have a better assessment of what I have and what i still need. :) 

Today hasn't been a very good day for me. 

Firstly, a major (56 inches) water main broke not too far from my house, so our water is now containmenated for the time being and we are having to use bottled water (which i'm sorta against!) and boil our water for everything else. Not sure if I can take showers. 
The water isn't grimy or looks any different, the water company just says that there is a "chance" of contamination so they want to be precaution... and so do I. I have precious cargo on board!! 

And-- also, my bowels are very angry at the moment. I've been in and out of the bathroom at least 4 times since 2 am. :( Hubby stayed home from work to take care of me and make sure that I kept my fluids up and only ate bland food (kinda fell through with the little peice of brownie cheesecake I just ate... :shhh:) 

Baby seems happy though. She's been kicking at her usual times. She's a night owl, so i'm sure i have my work cut out for me when she comes out. :dohh: :)


----------



## MissFox

Casey- sorry to hear about the water situation! So annoying! And the bowels! UGH! I pooed 3 times yesterday and it was all diarrhea! I'm kinda over it!

3d4d ultra sound today! I'm pretty exicted! Now I just need to do the dishes and eat some breakfast. Then off to town to pay bills. Hope you all have a great day!!

lilgemsy- TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF! I hope you feel better and can keep some food down.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies, haven't posted in a while but I read up on everyone at night before bed :) Hope everyone has a good week.... 
I'm officially COMPLETELY uncomfortable haha I can't breathe half the time, not sleeping well, braxton hicks during work... oh joy! all for my little man <3
I am 29 weeks today AND a new ticker!! haha so i figured i'd post a bump picture, even though I took a load bigger in person :dohh:
Haven't started packing the hospital bag yet, i think i'll wait until after the shower as well ... I have my glucose tolerance doc appointment tomorrow so FXD for a good result! :thumbup:
Can't believe we are all getting so close! how exciting :) :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







29 ws.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









29wk.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bernina

Adorable bump pics Soulshaken!!! I need to get some pants like you have, are those Under Armour? Think they'd be great to wear into the hospital (assuming they still fit!) and also after delivery.


----------



## SazzleR

I haven't packed my bag either. I've written a list & got my first few bits at the weekend. Planning to get a few bits every week from now on. Will be packing it all on my first day of mat leave as bubs cannot come before then so I'm not tempting fate!!! x


----------



## SazzleR

Woo! My ticker's changed! Yay! I felt like I'd been an aubergine for ever! x


----------



## lyndsey37

Hi Ladies, just thought i would mention on here, my sister is being induced on Thursday after having a scan today and finding out baby is weighing 11 1bs already and she has another week left, its shocking shes gonna be a wopper of a baby, so excited now though cant wait to hold my niece then not long i will be a mammy too so so so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilgemsy

Well Ive started my maternity leave!
Kind of haha.
I have been signed off work by the doctor untill the 11th Feb which is when my mat leave officially starts!
I keep been too ill to be in work and Im in and out like a yo-yo! 
So just gotta take the note into work tomorrow and then Ill be off :) No more work for a year!

Lyndsey - woah :| what a big baby! Haha. Hope everything goes well for her :)


----------



## Tasha360

great news lilgemsy!!

Good luck to your sister Lyndsey, these scans can be out sometimes. They told my cousin she was going to have a small baby and she was 9lb 13 oz 

Great bump Soulshaken and good to hear from you! xx


----------



## MissFox

Glad you're off work lilgemsy! I wish we got a whole year off here!!! 

40 more minutes!!! I'm so excited I can barrely contain myself! And HOW DO I KNOW IF IM HYDRATED ENOUGH?! I'm closing in on 8 cups today alone of water- not counting my 16oz of juice this morning. And about 2 liters yesterday of water and some fresh juice... I better be hydrated enough!


----------



## bernina

MissFox, you can usually tell by the color of your pee. If it's dark yellow then you need to drink more fluids. Ignore first morning urine (always dark) and the first few pees after you take your vitamins as the B vits make it darker. Ideally pee should be just tinged with a yellow color.


----------



## bernina

Can't believe I just mentioned pee/urine 4 times in that short little post! :haha:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

28 Weeks 1 day :blush:
https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7623/baby2055.jpg


----------



## JakesMummy

Love the bump pics, girls! Certainly getting alot bigger over the past few weeks!

LilGemsy - good for you - Glad your doc signed you off really, as your company didn't treat you very well whilst pregnant - hope you feel better soon.

I bought a gorgeous nursing bra off a website with free delivery and they deliver worldwide for 1 pound, too! Here is a link : https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/showdetails.asp?id=182


----------



## MissFox

Alright ladies- here are a few of the pictures I got today. It was great- I also got digital copies of every picture (even the peanut ones) that this sonographer has taken!!! (So all of them!)
I'm so happy with how they turned out even though it was rough and we weren't sure if we were going to get any or not!!! 
Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_12.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 17









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_15.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 20









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_31.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 22









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_46.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 19









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_66.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bernina

Precious pictures MissFox, so glad you had a wonderful experience. Glad they labeled that third one, I couldn't figure out what anything was at first!

LOVE the bra JakesMummy, when it arrives let me know how you like it! I'm still in search of the perfect nursing bra. Want some support so the girls don't look like I'm still pregnant, but also need a full coverage cup so that I'm not spilling out of it under clothes. So far have only found a comfy sleep nursing bra, and while it serves it's purpose, I basically look like I have saggy old lady boobs.


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Tasha360 said:


> Welcom RiRi and MissMiffy ill add you to the list.
> 
> Miss.Miffy noticed you were from the West Mids, where abouts are you from if you dont mind me asking? Theres a few from the area on this thread

Thank you :flower: I'm from Malvern in Worcestershire, have you heard of it?? People never know where it is :dohh: xXx


----------



## chocojen

Morning Ladies,
I am confident we will keep in touch once the babies are born, I dont know many people in this area who are expecting so will be picking all your brains as to whether I am doing things right!!!!
Sam I am so pleased you have finally had your scan! The pictures are beautiful, lill rosie is goona be gorgeous, congratulations!
I found out yesterday that one of my best friends who is 7 weeks behind me (but lives in maidenhead about 2 hours away) is having a little girl. I wish she lived a little closer so our LOs could grow up together!
I think my cars exhaust is leaking so need to ttake it into a garage today, fingers crossed it does not cost too much.
Ordered the replacement car seat this week after all the trouble we had with boots we still ordered through them as they are giving us extra advantage card points and a 20% discount on the seat of our choice. It still cost more than the one we ordered in the sale but is less than anywhere else we have seen the same one.

Have a good day everyboody xxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

PS soulshaken I LOVE your bump you look great x


----------



## jackiea85

Hiya, I haven't been on for ages! I was put back to 26th April at my 12 week scan, from 14th. Found out we are having another boy :D Hope everyone is getting on ok and not feeling too tired/hefty/achey! xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Miss.Miffy said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Welcom RiRi and MissMiffy ill add you to the list.
> 
> Miss.Miffy noticed you were from the West Mids, where abouts are you from if you dont mind me asking? Theres a few from the area on this thread
> 
> Thank you :flower: I'm from Malvern in Worcestershire, have you heard of it?? People never know where it is :dohh: xXxClick to expand...

Yeah ive heard of it hun, im in Stourbridge. xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Great bump Emmysmummy and Sam i adore your pics, how cute. I wish i could afford one.
Welcome back Jackie, nice to hear from you

Well im feeling super crap today, ive been up all night with really crampy backache and just feel really tender. Im not going to take Jaimee to pre school today, cant face the walk and i nearly passed out yesterday on the way there. I had to sit on the wall which was soaking because of the rain so i then looked like id peed myself. Anyway ive got my growth scan and consultant appt tomorrow so ill ask them about it. Hope i feel better by tommorrow i want to go baby shopping on the way back from the scan xxx

ps stuffed when was your EDD so i can add you to the list?? xx


----------



## laura3103

morning ladies

sam your pics are lovely she is one beautiful baby.x

anyone else feel like they have a bruised bump last night i was in pain with bump esp when lil man was kicking me it took my breath away thought it might be better today but feels just as bad i'm not liking it one bit.


----------



## JakesMummy

Just found out my sil, who is 8 weeks behind me due 8th June, us also exPecting a little girl!! So exciting! Just hoping we don't have the same names chosen.. Can you imagine lol


----------



## lilgemsy

Emmy'sMommy - Beautiful bump! :)

MissFox - Awwww :) I bet you feel so proud knowing what a little cutie you have growing in your belly ^_^ So so cute!

I have my 3D scan tomorrow! :D Plus about 3 other hospital appointments haha. The scan is the last appointment of the day though so I bet the day goes really slow... Im so excited to see my little Ollie!
FOB isnt coming though... he knows nothing about it. He doesnt deserve to be there for something my mum paid for. Hes barely been around for anything else so frig him!


----------



## pinkmonki

Hi Ladies! 

I haven't been here in ages (I completely forgot this group existed, damn pregnancy brain) anyway, I hope you're all well?

I'm okay, though If I'm being completely honest, I'm ready for it to all be done now. I'm HUGE (measuring 34 weeks) and it's putting a massive strain on my body. My back and hips hurt constantly :( Here endeth the moan.. 

Baby on the other hand, is doing brilliantly. Happy, healthy and kicking up a storm. We're still team yellow, and we had our 4d scan last Saturday (Pics attached) The scan was without a doubt the most amazing thing I have ever seen, and it was completely bizarre to see that baby looks like me! 

Anyway, again, I hope you're all well and I'll do my best to remember to pop back over here!
 



Attached Files:







CCF22012011_00000.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5









CCF22012011_00001.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









CCF22012011_00002.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









CCF22012011_00003.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilgemsy

Hi Pinkmonki! :)
Aww another cutie! :D Fab scan pics!


----------



## AmethystDream

Fabulous pictures ladies and such cute bump pics!

Not much to say today other than... tender swelling boobies. Owwww :cry:


----------



## lilgemsy

^ Know the feeling. -hugs-

Ahh. Bleeding a bit again. Ahhhh.
Pregnancy is scary lol. Im fed up.


----------



## DanaBump

i am completely disinfecting the whole house again today and i'm pretty sure whenever my step son steps one foot in this house, he's getting drenched in disinfectant. i'm so done with being sick as i've had to stay home again today.


----------



## AmethystDream

lilgemsy said:


> ^ Know the feeling. -hugs-
> 
> Ahh. Bleeding a bit again. Ahhhh.
> Pregnancy is scary lol. Im fed up.

Blurgh, never goes smoothly does it. Hope it sorts itself out, Hun.

Something made me grin just now though, LO has been elbowing my OH as he tried to hug me :haha:

Bored and tired so I'm off to take youngest to the park. Have a good day, ladies :flower:


----------



## laura3103

i'm not feeling good today ladies my belly is really tender and sore.

baby is being quiet as well so if it carries on i'm gonna phone hospital was gonna wait and go docs but i cant have another night like last night.


----------



## DanaBump

i feel so badly for a friend of mine. she tried so hard to get pregnant a second time including getting her ovaries cleaned with dye. she found out the sex of her baby last night and found out it was a boy, she really just wanted another girl. 
told me just now that she feels so empty, no connection to him at all. 
my heart just breaks for her sure hope it changes once he's born.


----------



## chocojen

Laura I hope everything is ok, keep us posted.

I need a new rear box for my exhaust, they are gonna do it tomorrow....bye bye £135!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Eurgh. I think my bump has grown over night. Been so uncomfortable all day. It feels tight & stretched & really solid. Seriously starting to struggle with back ache after a full day's teaching too :-( Only 5 more working weeks after this one til mat leave & it can't come quick enough. Feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever today! x


----------



## MissFox

Tasha- I had my mom pay for it- it was $150 (or else it wouldn't have happened!) in exchange for us watching her dog for 5 days (he's always chewing on something expensive). I figured it was a fair trade and he had to stay on the runner in the back yard. 
PinkMonki- SO ADORABLE!!! I wish Rosie would have given us some full on face shots! 
Dana- I am so sorry to hear that you are sick!! NOT GOOD!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thought i'd share my bump. 

It's 27 +3 days. So it was taken Sunday. 

I'm not sure I see a ton of growth that happened between 24 and 27 weeks. But I guess it could be the shirt changes... :dohh:

PS: If anyone wants to add me to facebook feel free! :D I have a pretty common name, so I suppose my email would work: [email protected]. Just let me know it's from BnB because I don't usually add people I don't personally know, but I feel like I know all of you :)
 



Attached Files:







bump0.png
File size: 152 KB
Views: 5









belly growth.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## stuffed

x-Rainbow-x said:


> stuffed said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, only just found this thread lol....I guess I wasn't really looking very hard lol
> 30 weeks today, sitting here waiting for lots of baby stuff to be delivered so making the most of my time by getting all the baby clothes/bedding washed and put away while watching tennis.
> 
> :hi: im 30 weeks today too and on team :blue:
> 
> u got any names picked??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Dunno, probably either Thomas or Luke, keep coming up with others but discarding them, these two are the only ones that have stayed on the list consistently.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilgemsy said:


> ^ Know the feeling. -hugs-
> 
> Ahh. Bleeding a bit again. Ahhhh.
> Pregnancy is scary lol. Im fed up.

ahh! Why are you bleeding?!? Have the doctors said anything about it? I'd be at the hospital, or at the very least on the phone with my DR & my doula!! lol


----------



## stuffed

CottlestonPie said:


> Anyone started on their hospital bag yet? The thought of it is a bit daunting to me at the mo!

I'm about half way with mine but, DH was insistant that I start sorting it....seems a bit early to me but I guess once it's done it's done.


----------



## lilgemsy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> ^ Know the feeling. -hugs-
> 
> Ahh. Bleeding a bit again. Ahhhh.
> Pregnancy is scary lol. Im fed up.
> 
> ahh! Why are you bleeding?!? Have the doctors said anything about it? I'd be at the hospital, or at the very least on the phone with my DR & my doula!! lolClick to expand...

No idea.
I bled err 2 nights ago now I think it was aswell and they said it was thrush. But I googled it and nowhere says anything about thrush causing bleeding and Ive had the treatment now anyways so ugh!
I phoned the midwife and shes said if it doesnt stop/gets worse/get pains to go straight up to the labour ward. 
I have like what feels like stomach ache atm but I dont know if thats anything to be concerned about. Im quite confused. :shrug:
Going to wait till my mum finishes work to see what she says cos everyone knows mums know best!


----------



## chocojen

lillgemsy I think you should go and get assesed at the hospital, they would rather see you and nothing be wrong than not see you and it actually be something to worry about. They wont think you are silly for going in. Hope everything is ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

Oh and by the way I loved my afternoon nap today....makes me look forward to mat leave even more!


----------



## UkCath

Hi all

lilgemsy - Stomach pains and bleeding? I would be down the hospital too. I hope everything is okay.

I am going to start a hospital bag soon, I was originally thinking of an old gym bag I have but it's a bit tatty really so I might have to treat myself to a new holdall for the occasion...


----------



## UkCath

DanaBump said:


> i feel so badly for a friend of mine. she tried so hard to get pregnant a second time including getting her ovaries cleaned with dye. she found out the sex of her baby last night and found out it was a boy, she really just wanted another girl.
> told me just now that she feels so empty, no connection to him at all.
> my heart just breaks for her sure hope it changes once he's born.

I am sure she'll be just as excited when she gets her head around it's a boy. It's strange thinking one thing and then finding out another, and when you are pregnant your hormones have you getting upset about alsorts of things. I bet she'll be fine before long and looking forward to her little boy.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Casey- I can see a definite change. Bump looks like it's popped out a bit :thumbup:
Gemsy - I hope everythings ok. If it were me I think I'd get checked out if there was still bleeding tomorrow. x

Think Tobys spent the last couple of days doing a bit of plumping up as he was really quiet up until today and he feels like he's filling out more with his crazy amounts of wriggling today.


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> Alright ladies- here are a few of the pictures I got today. It was great- I also got digital copies of every picture (even the peanut ones) that this sonographer has taken!!! (So all of them!)
> I'm so happy with how they turned out even though it was rough and we weren't sure if we were going to get any or not!!!
> Enjoy!

They are great! We didn't get many good still pictures, but in the video there are times you can see her face really well. I need to work out how to get some stills from the video and then post them up here.

Sam, I am sure someone must have told you this before, but did you know Sam Fox was an 80's pop star and glamour model in the UK?

https://991.com/eilcom/gallery/gallery.asp?artistname=Sam-Fox


----------



## DanaBump

UkCath said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> i feel so badly for a friend of mine. she tried so hard to get pregnant a second time including getting her ovaries cleaned with dye. she found out the sex of her baby last night and found out it was a boy, she really just wanted another girl.
> told me just now that she feels so empty, no connection to him at all.
> my heart just breaks for her sure hope it changes once he's born.
> 
> I am sure she'll be just as excited when she gets her head around it's a boy. It's strange thinking one thing and then finding out another, and when you are pregnant your hormones have you getting upset about alsorts of things. I bet she'll be fine before long and looking forward to her little boy.Click to expand...

i sure hope so, she sounded so bummed. that's the chance you take in having a baby, getting the sex you may not necessarily have wanted.


----------



## laura3103

well girls my bump is feeling loads better and so do i had a nice long afternoon nap.

popped into the jobcentre and got a new sure start grant form (old one) and a maternity allowance form filled them out just gotta get the grant one signed and pop into my old work place tomorrow and ask for 13 weeks of payslip print offs if they still have them on this system fxd.

might even have a quick work with my old manager and see if he can help me possibly get a work from home job in customer services around september fxd for that as well cause i cant cope not working lol


----------



## Tasha360

Glad your feeling a bit better Laura and hope everythings ok gemsy!!

Well im about to start my list of what i still need to get in the hope my grant goes in the bank tomorrow ( was told most likely Thursday if not Friday). Ive got my scan and consultant check and if it has will be going shopping on the way back.

Ive just measured my bump ( not sure im doing it right but measured from top of uterus to bottom of bump) and it measured 37cm.
xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive just got back from the hospital... the bleeding got worse before so they told me to go in.
Got a graze on the cervix and I used a pessarie last night which aggravated the graze or something hence the bleeding. 
They wanted to keep me in to do blood tests and whatnot on my iron and stuff too because apparently the stores of iron in my blood have been used up and its dangerously low? It was 8.8 like last week but Ive taken iron tablets every day 3 times a day since but then again I keep vomiting too so I dont think the tablets are working!
But I told them I have blood tests for that schedueled for tomorrow along with an anti-D injection and my 3D scan so theyve let me come home and just said to make sure I definately go to all those appointments tomorrow or I could end up really ill :/
Fed up of hospitals haha! I think Ive been there more than home this week!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies we need some prayers for Cami and Caleb. She is in the hospital. They were having trouble getting his hr but they finally have him active and hr is bouncing around 122-149. She is a finger dialated and they are checking to make sure her water hasn't broke. They may have to do the stich or bedrest.


----------



## JakesMummy

OMG i AM IN SO MUCH PAIN - MY STOMACH IS SO STRETCHED
!! oOPs sorry about the caps - As baby is half way between breech and transverse, and tall, she is seriously stretching herself out and it is soooo uncomfortable - I feel like I did at 38 weeks!!! And when she kicks and stretches, I get this agonising shooting pain..My stomach muscles are still slightly tight around the sides so don't think they have fully stretched. Anyone else REALLY uncomfortable already??? I wasn't like this AT ALL with Jake, but he was head down from 20 weeks whereas this feels abnormal!? I can't even sit forward without cramping?


----------



## JakesMummy

Reeds - please send Cami my thoughts x I write messages on here, then catch up after so just missed your post.


----------



## bernina

Please let Cami know I'm praying for her and Caleb, how very scary. Thank you for keeping us updated!!

JakesMummy, sorry you're in so much pain, hope little one shifts very soon and gives you some relief. Have you tried getting down on all 4s to see if that offers some relief? Sometimes it can also encourage little one to adjust themselves.

Lilgemsy, hope your iron levels show improvement at your test tomorrow. Glad to hear the bleeding is from the cervix and not anything else. Good luck with all your appts tomorrow.

Tasha, hope you see the money in your bank account tomorrow!!!

Laura, glad to hear your bump is feeling better, hope your old manager is able to help with possible work from home positions, that would be wonderful.


----------



## JakesMummy

I have been on all fours cleaning the skirting boards as we are decorating, and I have a swiss ball here that I used last time, but she just isn't shifting!!! I think she is literally stuck there til delivery LOL! Thanks for the advise - I will try some more exercises tomorrow as there is a website I found..I am sure she will go head down at some point...I hope!


----------



## lilgemsy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies we need some prayers for Cami and Caleb. She is in the hospital. They were having trouble getting his hr but they finally have him active and hr is bouncing around 122-149. She is a finger dialated and they are checking to make sure her water hasn't broke. They may have to do the stich or bedrest.

Oh dear.
Hope everything is ok.
Send her our love! x


----------



## camishantel

ok... well I am home now... Thank you for updating Sandi.. they did finally find his heartrate and determined it was extra discharge from a infection but I was having contractions and she could put her pinky in my cervix... they gave me meds for the infection and to stop contractions.. I am back home under orders not to do anything till I see my Dr. on friday and to come back if I have more than 4 contractions in a hour.. my Dr. will decide if they need to do the stitch.. they didnt want to do it tonight because of the infection or something..


----------



## bernina

Welcome home Cami, and glad to hear that they felt you were doing well enough to not keep you overnight. Will continue to pray for you and Caleb. Hope your dr appt goes well on Friday and please keep us posted.


----------



## camishantel

I will I want to make it to at least 36 weeks with bubba safe inside


----------



## MissFox

Cami I am so happy to hear that everything is OK. I hope it stays that way!!


----------



## gertrude

oh cami how scary! you get LOTS of rest!

I had my 28w MW appointment yesterday and baby is measuring big (33) which is a pain but even she said she thought a fair amount of that was christmas chocolate on my part :D :blush: so just going to see how it is next time. Have my GTT booked though (bugger) for next week. 9am test so fast overnight, which could be a lot worse!

Baby's heartbeat sounded fantastic though. I've gone to parties and danced to music the same :D

My pubic bone area is hurting like mad today though :( MW thought baby was head down so it must be the pressure. At least it's not radiating down my legs like it was the other week! It's all very weird this pregnancy thing isn't it!
Hope you're all good


----------



## chocojen

Morning guys,

Cami I have everything crossed that all is well come friday, keep your legs crossed my lovely and take it easy!

Pleased all is ok lillgemsy

I am off to aquanatal this morning, I cant wait to get in the water
xxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

I am so gutted, I went to aqua natal only to find it was fully booked! I had been so looking forward to getting into the water. Oh well, I have booked on for next week so I wont miss it anymore!


----------



## Kimboowee

JakesMummy said:


> I have been on all fours cleaning the skirting boards as we are decorating, and I have a swiss ball here that I used last time, but she just isn't shifting!!! I think she is literally stuck there til delivery LOL! Thanks for the advise - I will try some more exercises tomorrow as there is a website I found..I am sure she will go head down at some point...I hope!

Mines breech too, little buggers!


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude, I have mine booked for next week too at 9am! Haha. I think its next week anyways... the 7th. I dont know how Im going to go 12 hours without food though... Im like a little piggy lately. Hell I wake up at like 3am for an early morning feast usually haha!

Got my 3D scan later on so feeling alot happier and excited today :)
No moaning today which feels like a first in a while for me!
Its time to be optimistic!


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Tasha360 said:


> Yeah ive heard of it hun, im in Stourbridge. xxx

Not far away then! Awh I've just seen that you're having twins, wow :cloud9: I always dreamed of having twins, especially one of each xXx`


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls glad everything ok cami xxx

I've been admitted to hospital today :cry:

Had really bad frontal headache and flashing lights my hands and feet have gone super swollen and my bp raised quite a but from normal so they keeping me in :-(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls glad everything ok cami xxx

I've been admitted to hospital today :cry:

Had really bad frontal headache and flashing lights my hands and feet have gone super swollen and my bp raised quite a but from normal so they keeping me in :-(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow I hope everything is ok. XX


----------



## Kimboowee

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Hi girls glad everything ok cami xxx
> 
> I've been admitted to hospital today :cry:
> 
> Had really bad frontal headache and flashing lights my hands and feet have gone super swollen and my bp raised quite a but from normal so they keeping me in :-(

Oo Lea :hugs: Hope your ok x


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohh dear Rainbow.
I hope everything is ok and hope theyre treating you well in that hospital! <3


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Thank god for I phones that's all I can say I'm bored already!!!


----------



## MissFox

aww Rainbow that sucks! I hope everything gets sorted out quick and you and LO are fine and you get to go home soon! 
There was a couple times early on that I wanted to go to the hospital ebcause I thought I was dehydrated and DH was ready to bring me but I decided that I didn't want to be stuck there for hours and chugged some fluids. Managed to keep them down too! 
Happy 30 weeks to me!!! It's getting closer girls!


----------



## cola pops

:hugs: to you ladies having a rough time x


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive just got back from the hospital.
Been for bloods and anti-D.
They took like double the bloods though because something showed up but they didnt say what? Just said theyre getting sent for further testing. 
Something also showed in my pee and thats been sent for further testing too...
Just gotta wait for results now and goodness knows how long that'll take!

Back up there later for the 3D scan :D


----------



## camishantel

Rainbow and lilgem sorry you guys had to go to hospital too... :hugs: 
so I am supposed to be resting right well that is not easy to do when your freaking neighbors garage is right below you and they ran through the door so someone is here fixing it starting at 6am shaking your bed screwing things back together... then they scared my animals and the cat peed in my shoe which I didn't know till I put it on to take the dog out... lovely morning so far..


----------



## caro103

rainbow I hope everything is ok hun!

Cami, glad they let you go, fx'ed you stay ok now...sorry though the cat peeing in your shoe did make me chuckle, bless :hugs:

lilgem, glad you're ok too! hope the bleeds and pee don't show anything after further testing, enjoy 3d scan!

wow a lots happened since last night! hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs: xxx


----------



## bernina

Cami, I have to agree, the cat pee in the shoe made me laugh out loud, but I'm so sorry it happened to you, with everything you're going through that is not what you needed. Hope you get some peace and quiet when the garage is finally fixed below you. 

Rainbow, glad that you're being seen at the hospital, hope they can run the tests they need to, make sure little one is okay and hopefully it won't be anythign serious enough to warrant keeping you too long. Sending good thoughts your way!!

Lilgemsy, hope the tests come back normal, sorry you had to have more taken but at least they're making sure to monitor you closely and better to catch anything sooner rather than later.

Congrats on 30 weeks MissFox!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Lots of girls having to go to the hospital. Giving you all lots of thoughts and prayers!! 

Just goes to show how close we all are! :) No one wants to see their LO come earlier than possibly allowed, but the fact that all our babies are viable and almost certain to make it if they were born should give us all a sigh of relief. 

Lets all make it to April though.... that's our month!! lol


----------



## camishantel

I will be fine if I can make it to March... we have a associate meeting on March 3rd and my dream last night was we were there eating dinner and I went into labor at the meeting... lol.... was the most exciting part of the meeting


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I will be fine if I can make it to March... we have a associate meeting on March 3rd and my dream last night was we were there eating dinner and I went into labor at the meeting... lol.... was the most exciting part of the meeting

I'd be fine with March too :)


----------



## camishantel

not that I want him to come early I just know at that point I would be 36 weeks so only 1 week from full term


----------



## camishantel

oh my just noticed my ticker 69 days left


----------



## chocojen

Evening everyone,

OK so car is sorted now which is brilliant! Still gutted I missed out on swimming though.

Rainbow I am so sorry to hear you are poorly and in hospital. I hope everything is ok. Are they just monitoring you at the moment? Please keep us up to date and know that we are all thinking of you. If I lived closer to rainbowland I would drop in some entertainment for you"!!! Have you got a television at your bedside?

Lillgemsy hope your bloods are ok?

What an eventful few days the sweetpeas have been having, makes me feel so lucky. Hang on in there all the little ones it is not our turn yet!

Jen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Glad everythings ok for now Cami just get your rest hun. 
Hope things inprove for you too Lea, big hugs hun
Id love to go to aquanatal Jen just really dont get time with the LO's.

Had my scan etc today. Appt was at 10.10 and didnt get out till 12.30 so i was not impressed. Babies are both measuring ok apart from the little girls abdominal circumference. Its a little bit big at the moment so they are keeping their eye on her. Cant remember the weights off the top of my head, they gave them me in grams so ill convert it in a bit ( got a sleeping baby on my lap). They said i will most likely be induced between 37 and 38 weeks if i havent delivered by then but he thinks i will have. Got to go back on 17th for another scan. I had protein and something else in my pee too so thats gone off for more tests. Apart from that everything was ok.

Hope your 3d scan goes well gemsy!

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

They starting me on meds and giving me
Steroids for babys lungs incase I deliver early

I got the hospital tv ( got it free being staff) 

I'm bored silly watching qvc OH took card incase
I get tempted to buy anything haha


----------



## camishantel

oh my... how long do they think you will be in?? do they think you will have to deliver early


----------



## laura3103

hope you get better soon lea.xx. 

oh well girls today as been a bad day took car to get the car key coded again cause the first time it didnt work and we found out that they carnt do it cause the car as part of another car which shouldnt be there thankfully its not illegal but its just dodgy that if we ever lose the key again it would have to be scraped.

oh and i had a phone interview today for the house i applyed for an then at the end of the call she said ok we will let you know when a property becomes avalible so now i'm scared that i wont get the house i bid for (stress). anyway i thought i would have a drive up and see and they are nearly finished so i should hear soon if i have one fxd.

ok now baby talk lol.

grayson loves sticking his bum out at the minute esp when i'm trying to sleep or drive also i'm still getting low movements so just hoping they dont tell me next week that he is breech so fxd for that as well.

is anyone claiming MA? because as i'm not getting the ssmg i'm gonna apply for this means i'm entitled its £124 week so its better than the £65 i'm currently on and i'm gonna get what i can from the goverment now.x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

*Had my 3d scan today and here is my little Ava!*
https://img148.imageshack.us/img148/4122/ava3d014.jpg


----------



## loopy82

laura3103 said:


> hope you get better soon lea.xx.
> 
> oh well girls today as been a bad day took car to get the car key coded again cause the first time it didnt work and we found out that they carnt do it cause the car as part of another car which shouldnt be there thankfully its not illegal but its just dodgy that if we ever lose the key again it would have to be scraped.
> 
> oh and i had a phone interview today for the house i applyed for an then at the end of the call she said ok we will let you know when a property becomes avalible so now i'm scared that i wont get the house i bid for (stress). anyway i thought i would have a drive up and see and they are nearly finished so i should hear soon if i have one fxd.
> 
> ok now baby talk lol.
> 
> grayson loves sticking his bum out at the minute esp when i'm trying to sleep or drive also i'm still getting low movements so just hoping they dont tell me next week that he is breech so fxd for that as well.
> 
> is anyone claiming MA? because as i'm not getting the ssmg i'm gonna apply for this means i'm entitled its £124 week so its better than the £65 i'm currently on and i'm gonna get what i can from the goverment now.x

I've just sent off my claim for MA, I was working earlier in 2010 and over Christmas plus I'm still registered as self employed so FX it's enough. Think they do work out your claim based on what you earn now or have earned so not sure if they always give the full amount. Have you tried to claim the HIP grant? My midwife did the form and I've sent it off even though I'm a day out so we'll see what happens with that...


----------



## camishantel

emmy I see no pictures


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I think i fixed it..lol I have about 20 something pics but just thought i would share one of the better ones :)


----------



## camishantel

very cute


----------



## laura3103

loopy82 said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> hope you get better soon lea.xx.
> 
> oh well girls today as been a bad day took car to get the car key coded again cause the first time it didnt work and we found out that they carnt do it cause the car as part of another car which shouldnt be there thankfully its not illegal but its just dodgy that if we ever lose the key again it would have to be scraped.
> 
> oh and i had a phone interview today for the house i applyed for an then at the end of the call she said ok we will let you know when a property becomes avalible so now i'm scared that i wont get the house i bid for (stress). anyway i thought i would have a drive up and see and they are nearly finished so i should hear soon if i have one fxd.
> 
> ok now baby talk lol.
> 
> grayson loves sticking his bum out at the minute esp when i'm trying to sleep or drive also i'm still getting low movements so just hoping they dont tell me next week that he is breech so fxd for that as well.
> 
> is anyone claiming MA? because as i'm not getting the ssmg i'm gonna apply for this means i'm entitled its £124 week so its better than the £65 i'm currently on and i'm gonna get what i can from the goverment now.x
> 
> I've just sent off my claim for MA, I was working earlier in 2010 and over Christmas plus I'm still registered as self employed so FX it's enough. Think they do work out your claim based on what you earn now or have earned so not sure if they always give the full amount. Have you tried to claim the HIP grant? My midwife did the form and I've sent it off even though I'm a day out so we'll see what happens with that...Click to expand...

no didnt bother sending off for the HIP as i knew i wouldnt get it.x 

i finished work end of august so qualify for it i was taking homw £142 a week so i reckon i should get the full amount if they go on gross not take home well anything is better than income support just hoping it wont affect my housing benefit.


----------



## laura3103

emmy she is adourable.x.


----------



## loopy82

laura3103 said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> hope you get better soon lea.xx.
> 
> oh well girls today as been a bad day took car to get the car key coded again cause the first time it didnt work and we found out that they carnt do it cause the car as part of another car which shouldnt be there thankfully its not illegal but its just dodgy that if we ever lose the key again it would have to be scraped.
> 
> oh and i had a phone interview today for the house i applyed for an then at the end of the call she said ok we will let you know when a property becomes avalible so now i'm scared that i wont get the house i bid for (stress). anyway i thought i would have a drive up and see and they are nearly finished so i should hear soon if i have one fxd.
> 
> ok now baby talk lol.
> 
> grayson loves sticking his bum out at the minute esp when i'm trying to sleep or drive also i'm still getting low movements so just hoping they dont tell me next week that he is breech so fxd for that as well.
> 
> is anyone claiming MA? because as i'm not getting the ssmg i'm gonna apply for this means i'm entitled its £124 week so its better than the £65 i'm currently on and i'm gonna get what i can from the goverment now.x
> 
> I've just sent off my claim for MA, I was working earlier in 2010 and over Christmas plus I'm still registered as self employed so FX it's enough. Think they do work out your claim based on what you earn now or have earned so not sure if they always give the full amount. Have you tried to claim the HIP grant? My midwife did the form and I've sent it off even though I'm a day out so we'll see what happens with that...Click to expand...
> 
> no didnt bother sending off for the HIP as i knew i wouldnt get it.x
> 
> i finished work end of august so qualify for it i was taking homw £142 a week so i reckon i should get the full amount if they go on gross not take home well anything is better than income support just hoping it wont affect my housing benefit.Click to expand...

Pretty sure they go on gross so bet you do get the full amount, mine definitely won't be but like you said anything is good!


----------



## gertrude

ok so how is this a sensible way for the body to work?

I suffer with reflux, have done since before getting pg. Now I also suffer from constipation.

Both of which are made worse by being pregnant - but I've just done some reading and the constipation makes the reflux worse - seriously? HELLO EVOLUTION are you OUT THERE? how is it sensible for that to be the case? Wouldn't it make more sense to only make someone suffer with ONE THING AT ONCE?

grrrrr


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha I was thinking the same thing!!
I've had the worlds worst heartburn/reflux this past couple of weeks. It only ever seems any better after I've used the bathroom... Or, just having a bath helps temporarily. They're the only cures so far!


----------



## gertrude

I can't work out which to treat first! I'm taking lactulose for the constipation (which is really bad at the moment, and making me feel rubbish) and I have gaviscon for the reflux (I'd marry gaviscon if I could)

and little pickle is kicking away unaware of the trouble they're causing :D


----------



## caro103

aww gertrude sounds nasty! at least LO is giving you something else to think about ;)

Rainbow, hope he stays put for a little while yet hun! get those feet up xxx

I'd be ok with a March baby too! quite a few of us will prob go in march, especially those due at the beginning of April as we'll be full term just a week or so into March! eek scary but exciting :D Lets hope everyones bubbas stay put for Feb though!

Less than 20 days left at work now! woohoo! Mat leave is coming round fast :D xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude said:


> (I'd marry gaviscon if I could)

Fight ya for it! :haha:


----------



## bernina

Emmy, lovely pic of Ava!!!! 

I've suffered from really bad reflux since before pregnancy and found that taking a chewable calcium supplement right before bed really hellps. I take a chewable calcium citrate by Citracal, but I'm sure there are other options out there. The calcium acts as a natural antacid and since I need it anyway it seems to work out quite well. Not a sure thing, but when taken consistantly I don't seem to notice it as much. We've also raised the head of the bed a few inches and I always sleep on two pillows.

I didn't know we could take Gaviscon during pregnancy, I was addicted to that stuff when I first started with reflux after an outpatient surgery.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

camishantel said:


> oh my... how long do they think you will be in?? do they think you will have to deliver early

Will be in till atleast tomorrow night for my second steroid injection, hopefully won't deliver early but I had Alex at 35 weeks so think they just being cautious


----------



## DanaBump

big ol :hugs: to the ladies dealing with babies possibly coming early. i want miss abby to "bake" as long as she can, hope everyone's stays put so they're all healthy and happy.

i've found my hospital bag...any excuse to shop, i swear it.

https://www.shopko.com/bundle/5140

my third trimester bumpage...
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









167201_1804080830958_1508006076_31888964_8091253_n.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissFox

Lookin good Dana. 
Rainbow- Hope all goes well! 

ok...
WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GET SOME FUCKING HELP AROUND HERE?! I AM NOT YOUR MOTHER!!!! I AM NOT HAVING 2 BABIES RIGHT NOW OR GOING INTO THIS WITH ONE CHILD ALREADY!!! 

//rant


----------



## bernina

Great bump pic Dana and love the colors in the bag!

MissFox, sorry you're having a rough time. I assume DH is not acting quite the grown up?


----------



## MissFox

No- wants me to hold his hand for everything. I took a long warm shower and had a good cry and then had a talk with him and let myself cool down and feel a lot better.


----------



## JakesMummy

I swear it doesn't get any easier when the kid is born - men can be arses.


----------



## MissFox

I really just needed to breath and calm down(damn hormones) before I talked to him though. I would hate to say something I didn't mean! And we try really hard to have good communication without letting things blow up. We usually do pretty good but I'm a bitch these days and he's an ass :)


----------



## laura3103

makes me kind of glad i'm doing this all on my own again without having to deal with a man as well.x.x.


----------



## AmethystDream

Love and hugs to you all, ladies :hugs:

GTT in the morning so I'm on my fasting phase. Would normally not have an issue with it at all but I'm suffering with no sleep (again) and I know that there is a huge pot of chilli in the fridge...

I sooooo need to eat it :cry:


----------



## camishantel

dont do it... it's not worth then having to go through the 4 hour test


----------



## AmethystDream

Oh I wont, it's just driving me daft :blush:

I know it's only because I can't. I wouldn't care if it was a normal night.


----------



## chocojen

there have to be some perks hey rainbow!!!! I got all my scan photos free for the same reason, and they have given me loads!!! hope today is ok I am at work but thinking of you x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My blood pressure settled last night but woke
Up this morning with a nose bleed really bad headache and my blood
Pressure back up

I'm starting a 24 hour urine collection today because
Of the protien in my urine so looks like I may have to be in another night :-(
I have ketones in my urine too which is weird considering I ate a bag of crisps and a flapjack before bed lol

It's been really noisy all night with babies
Crying etc even though I'm in a private too
It's hard being an inpatient on the ward you work on as all I wanna do is help lol

I would be going crazy without my I phone I've decided best invention ever!!! 

Been watching qvc alot of the night , I'm glad OH took my bank card as he knew that I would "need" a few things :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My blood pressure settled last night but woke
Up this morning with a nose bleed really bad headache and my blood
Pressure back up

I'm starting a 24 hour urine collection today because
Of the protien in my urine so looks like I may have to be in another night :-(
I have ketones in my urine too which is weird considering I ate a bag of crisps and a flapjack before bed lol

It's been really noisy all night with babies
Crying etc even though I'm in a private too
It's hard being an inpatient on the ward you work on as all I wanna do is help lol

I would be going crazy without my I phone I've decided best invention ever!!! 

Been watching qvc alot of the night , I'm glad OH took my bank card as he knew that I would "need" a few things :rofl:


----------



## loopy82

Just in case anyone is interested, have got a few books I'm selling on Ebay. The Roald Dahl's are finishing today https://shop.ebay.co.uk/loopykat18/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## smeej

thoughts to all those feeling poorly and are in hospital :( 

Lets hope those bubbas stay put for a few more weeks!

xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww bless hope youre home before you know it Rainbow! Hope everything is ok. Thinking of you! <3

Ahhh my scan was amazing!
Im proud to say my little boy DOES NOT look like his dad. Which is great! I dont like his dad haha. I did at one point but heyyy things change.
He looks kinda like my brother actually! And my bro looks like me but a boy :)

He was showing off for us... picking his nose and sucking his thumb haha! 
 



Attached Files:







G JONES_2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13









G JONES_27.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









G JONES_21.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tasha360

oh wow hes sooo cute xxx


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

So sorry to see so many of us Sweetpeas are suffering at the min. Sending you all get well wishes & hugs. 

We've got an exciting weekend this weekend. My dad has taken today & Mon off work & had come down today to start decorating the nursery for us. Just can't wait to see it all done! Hopefully by Mon eve I'll have a better idea of what we still need to buy as all the piles will be put away & I'll actually be able to see what we've bought! Been collecting things for so long I can hardly remember! 

5 more working weeks for me. Plus halfterm hol in there too. Mat leave can't come quick enough!


----------



## MissFox

So very cute lilgemsy!!! 
I really need to get ready for work. I've got to be there in 2 hours and still get a lunch together and all in all get ready. BLAH!


----------



## gertrude

I've got to go out and tonight and I REALLY don't want to. Almost having a temper tantrum about it if I'm honest :blush:

bump seems to be getting in my way now - tried to put some moisturiser on my legs after shaving and both the act of shaving and moisturising was a faff with this lump in the way! Up to now I've not really noticed it but crikey certainly did tonight!

Also my pubic bone area is so sore - MW thought baby was head down when I saw her and I think they are again now - would fit I guess - makes me walk stupid though :haha:

hope you're all ok x


----------



## lilgemsy

^ Haha Ive noticed that shaving my legs has gotten harder too!
I give up with it now unless I know Ill be showing them to someone. I got my mum to shave them last time for me lmao!


----------



## MissFox

HAHA That's great! I'm gonna wait until the hair is long enough then have my mom wax it all!! It should work out that I'll also have it done half way through march and be good to go when baby gets here! I hate shaving and it's almost impossible to do it in our shower. I wish we had a bathtub also!


----------



## lilgemsy

We have a bath and a shower and I cant do it in either atm!
When I bend to try and reach I either cant see properly or I get out of breath and end up dizzy haha!


----------



## caro103

ooh I did my legs last night, then wondered why the back of my thigh was sore...turns out i've a lovely cut on it! :dohh: perhaps I should also give the shaving a rest for a while or get DH to do it! :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm giving up on leg shaving for now!
I struggled in the shower, moved to a house with a bath and can't reach in the bath either!! 

Also, had some sexytime last night. Yikes!! Bump is too big to let us do much now. And when I tried to lean down to kiss DF my heartburn/reflux was so bad I nearly threw up all over him... Poor guy :haha: Pregnancy is not sexy right now!


----------



## laura3103

ok girls need a bit of advice.

ok sorry about the TMI but i just went to the loo and wipe to find what i think is blood its brown and there was a little brown clot in there i'm a little panicked now i know that brown blood is nothing seriousl to worry about but my bump as been a bit achy again today do you think i should give them a ring incase??


----------



## caro103

I'm sure its nothing hun buuut I'd ring! no harm in ringing and being told not to worry, than not get something checked out that needs to be! plus you won't sleep tonight either if you don't ring :hugs: Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## laura3103

thanks caro i will feed gertie first then ring them see what they say touch wood it nothing i just need the little man to move for me now as reassurance


----------



## caro103

yeah, probs is nothing but you'll feel better having rung them anyway! xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Get ringing!
Better safe than sorry.
Let us know what they say.
Hope its all ok x


----------



## laura3103

well girls hes moved a few times since i rang so going to leave it for tonight but i will be keeping a close eye on him to make sure he is active so i guess i still wont get much sleep.x

thank you for the help.x.


----------



## MissFox

Hope he starts to wiggle more laura!

Ok- so this just happened in my life:
I'm wearing my shirt that says "I'm not fat, I'm KNOCKED UP"
A guy walks into work and asks for headphones- I get up to get them for him.
While opening the cabinet he asks if I think my shirt is "Mean"
I respond "not really" and he asks "you don't think that's mean??"
My response was something like this 
"Considering pre-pregnancy I had a BMI of 33 and am considered "obese"- no I do not find my shirt to be mean- I find it funny because I am fat"
He told me he wasn't trying to be mean just understand why I would wear my shirt. 

Some people.


----------



## caro103

Laura, glad your little man has moved for you hun!

Missfox...some people :dohh: xx


----------



## Tasha360

Glad hes wiggled for you Laura, id still go up and get checked out tomorrow though. 

Im pretty peed off at the mo. My other half is being a prat at the moment too. He gets back from work at about 6, at which time the kids are usually fed, bathed and in pjs ready for bed. Well, last night he decided he had to go and fix his cousins computer and wouldnt be long, he came back at 9. He's quite good with electricals and is always fixing something but his family really do take the pee. They think they can just call him and he'll be there. Dont they know we have 2 kids and another 2 on the way!! I picked Jaimee up from pre school today and we popped to the shops. Only really went in matalan and Asda but when i got back i expected him to be there. He was at the pub. Hes just come back in absolutely plastered and fell asleep on the chair. I just feel like i need a break sometimes, i never get any "me" time and when i come on here its usually while kids are eating, on my lap or in bed. And its only going to get worse, i just hope ill be able to cope :-(
Sorry for the essay girls just really had to vent.

Anyway on the upside i managd to get a few baby bits while i was out. Heres some piccies-

The bag was only £10 from the Asda baby event and came with a pack of nappies, wipes,shampoo, lotion, body wash and a changing mat. I thought it was quite a bargain. I think im still guna get a yummy mummy bag but i reckon im going to need 2 anyway with the amount of stuff im going to need for the 3 babies.

Sorry for the long post, hope you are ok Rainbow and the hospital food isnt too rank 
xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0026.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0027.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0028.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0029.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0030.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissFox

Oh Tasha!! That stuff is all so adorable!!! Sorry about the OH though!


----------



## laura3103

oh tasha sorry your having a bad time with other half being selfish.x

i think i'm defo gonna pop up tomorrow to get checked out just so i can put my mind at rest as my bump is still really achy and tender like i mentioned the other day.

i love the little outfits you have brought esp the made with love ones.x


----------



## Tasha360

Those ones were only a fiver each in the asda baby event! xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Laura was it mucus like at all? I never saw mine or what it looked like but could it possibly be some of your mucus Plug? I'd still go tomorrow to get checked out, then even if everything is ok, you won't be worrying too much?

Tasha - I love the little outfits!! Adorable!! I need to get a decent change bag too.. Saw some real cute ones in a department store. 

I completed my hospital bags tonight, just got to wash Amelias clothes and buy s wardobe to put them in then I'm done... I think? Ack. So much to remember!!! Ooh hopefully my hip grant goes in soon! 

Off to the zoo tomorrow as an early birthday trip got Jake, it is going go be bloody freezing!!!


----------



## laura3103

jakes it wasnt mucusy at all think thats why i freaked out a little cause i know i lost my plug with gertie around 34 weeks and then again just before labour so i know it grows back.

well my bump is getting more achy now it hurts to sit right up or put pressure on my belly so gonna see if its just cause lil man is having a growth spurt and hopefully its better in the morning if not its defo a trip to hospital for me to see what they say plus i have a consultant app and scan next thursday so i will defo mention the bleed to him

trying to stay calm as well cause of my blood pressure cause i know if i had gone in tonight i would have had a high reading and would have been kept in :(


----------



## JakesMummy

Glad to hear it doesn't sound like the plug but like u say it does regenerate. Let us know how u get on if u do, we are all thinking of you, I am sure.

My bump is still low and aching 90% of the time.. She has become such a wriggler, I was on the sofa earlier and she was causing waves along my belly under 3 layers of clothing , my nephew saw it and thought it was so cool, in his words lol!

I guess when it aches and she slows down there is deffo a growth spurt happening or something . From now on it is just growing!! Yay! I am getting so excited to meet her even though j have over 2 months left !!


----------



## DanaBump

laura-it doesn't sound like anything to really worry about tho i know that's easier sd than done. brown is old so that's fine only thing that's puzzling is that clot. rather be safe than sorry tho! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Tasha, absolutely precious outfits, love them all!! Sorry OH was so inconsiderate tonight, I'd wish a bad hangover on him in the morning but know you'd pay the price for that too.

Rainbow, hope you're doing well in the hospital, please keep us posted.

Cami (or Reeds) how did the appointment go today??

MissFox, that customer today just sounds plain odd, what a strange question to ask.

Laura, let us know what they say when you get checked out, sounds like it's nothing but I think I'd go in just for peace of mind. 

Little one has been rather quiet today, a few movements but no rolls or anything that can really be felt on the outside. No hiccups today either which is odd as she had them almost every day this week. Hopefully just a little growth spurt or a tired day for her. I assume I shouldn't be worried as long as she's moving once or twice every few hours? Thinking maybe she changed positions and is possibly kicking more towards my back which I can't really feel.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## laura3103

ok girls i was just looking through my notes and on my 22 weeks scan notes it says sub-optimal view in the comments box so now i'm thinking what it could mean as at the scan he was really clear apart from all the wriggling when she tried to see his heart.

do you think it could be about my BMI because that seems to be such an issue for them at the minute in my notes the consultant as even put in that i have refused to see a dietican and commented she said she is happy as she is. not being funny but what as that got to do with my baby there are plenty of women out there that are bigger and have healthy babys all time. 

think i'm gonna put my notes back in the car and only get them out when i have to cause i get peed off reading silly crap it says pregnancy notes on the front not lets judge a women cause she as a high BMI


----------



## camishantel

appointment went well... I am now on weekly visits to be monitored closely but no change in cervix so no stitch for now.. however when I got home I got very angry at my neighbors and stomped on the floor within a couple seconds I hada huge bump bruise thing on my left leg the back of my right leg is killing me and both sides of my bump hurt.. I didn't sleep well last night they woke me up early yesterday messing with fixing their garage door and then today after I got home and laid down the were down there raising and lowering the garage door over and over and over again for over a hour I had had enough..


----------



## bernina

Aww Cami that's awful how your neighbors have been acting with that darn garage door. Understand them getting it fixed, but should be at a decent hour and not an all day affair. Also no need to test it out for an hour! Really hope they get over their obsession with the garage very very quickly!! So glad to hear there's been no change in your cervix, very very good sign. Also good sign that they just want to see you weekly. Hold on in there Caleb, best to bake for a few more weeks at the least!!!

Laura, what nosey little nellies to be putting comments like that in your chart. I agree, keep 'em out in the car, no reason to upset yourself by reading them. Totally rude on their part though, no reason you should be continually punished and reprimanded about your weight.


----------



## camishantel

I know right and two days in a row and it was more like two hours today before I got fed up but now I am in major pain because of the stomping on the floor really wish I hadn't done that now if I could get a decent pic I would post it so you could see my left leg it looks bad


----------



## camishantel

Oh yeah and this stupid as s that has moved in with someone here has been smoking in the hallways even though it is posted you can't...I knew it smelled like smoke in the hall recently but thought maybe someone was just smoking more and it was leaking into the hall....so when I saw him today I told him of the no smoking in the hall policy here and he called me a bitch when I walked away he is lucky I said something to him and didn't just report him I was trying to give him a chance to say he didn't know since he just moved in a correct it


----------



## chocojen

Hi everyone, weekend off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH is going to football today and I am going to pick up the carseat, get a mattress for the moses basket and may go shopping for some bits for the nursery too, we might even paint it tomorrow.....WOW things are getting close now!

28 weeks today, will do a bump shot later, wish I got a new fruit though! 

Rainbow hope you are ok and that BP is behaving. xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Still in hospital girls, my bp went higher even after my meds so they doubled dosed 

Gonna be in tonight 

Missing Alex like crazy , he's here at the mo watching Cbeebies on hospital tv


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Still in hospital girls, my bp went higher even after my meds so they doubled dosed 

Gonna be in tonight 

Missing Alex like crazy , he's here at the mo watching Cbeebies on hospital tv


----------



## smeej

oh Rainbow - sorry to hear that :( Do they know why this is happening?

Fingers crossed BP comes down soon! xx

At least you get to have Alex with you -even if just for a while :(
xx


----------



## smeej

Currently bubs seems to be lying transverse right accross my middle - i can feel a head on one side and a bum on the other - it's soooo uncomfortable! Feel squished and stretched and sore.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Alex has been had some lovely cuddles but back alone now watching qvc again lol

They don't know what's up , my bloods are absolutely fine and my bp seems to settle in an afternoon and night but is super high on a morning so they giving me a double dose of meds on a morning so hopefully that will do the trick


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Alex has been had some lovely cuddles but back alone now watching qvc again lol

They don't know what's up , my bloods are absolutely fine and my bp seems to settle in an afternoon and night but is super high on a morning so they giving me a double dose of meds on a morning so hopefully that will do the trick


----------



## chocojen

Sorry to hear you are no better Rainbow, at least you get rid of your highly attractive urine bottle later today!!!

I got loads of stuff today including a wooden mobile, a nightlight and some wall stickers, cant wait to paint now and then start decorating.

Ladies we are really stuck on names, there are a couple we like but I cant imagine calling bubs either of them. Favourites at the moment include george and charlie. What do you lot think? Whatever we pick Eric will be middle name after my grandfather. It is so hard and we agrees to keep names a secret so cant even ask family and friends for opinions!


----------



## caro103

Just packed most of my hospital bag! eeek, that makes it all the more real! Though hoping not to need it as wanting a home birth, but better to be organised! few last bits to get and baby's clothes still to go in too :D

Choco I like Charlie :D. Know what you mean about wanting opinions but not wanting to share your name with people! we're the same.

Do you girls think its better to go with an abbreviated 1st name as that is what he's be called or the full name on birth certificate? Our LO is going to have 2 middle names so I'm a bit concious it could become a mouthful if we have the full name as a 1st name...


----------



## chocojen

caro, we are goona use the name he will be called on the certificate, OH also likes eddie but hates edward!!!!!! 

I so nearly bought some letters decorated with pirates today to make a name on the wall of the nursery but couldnt commit to which name to buy!!!


----------



## MissFox

I have to say- while the name we have isn't my first choice letting DH have his way has really saved me a lot of headache in the name department!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Love the name Charlie... It was my 2nd choice. Luckily we went for Toby as our best friends picked Charlie for their bubba (due next week!)


----------



## caro103

lol Miss Fox! 

Chocco not surprised you couldn't commit to buying a name for the wall! its so final then! hehe. At the moment I keep changing my mind :dohh: think i'm gonna wait until he's born to decide for def! but want it to be pretty much decided so we can call people and say ....'s been born! iykwim


----------



## DanaBump

abby has a huge name, she too has 2 middle names and we think it would all be a big mouthful. we're calling her by her first name, usually abbreviated, toss in the first middle name for some things and only putting in the second middle name for formal situations like baptisms, confirmation, weddings, ect.


----------



## chocojen

Thats why we want to decide too caro!!! Just cant do it!


----------



## caro103

hehe, well still plenty of time yet! think i'll nail DH down in another few weeks and make him decide with me!

I hadn't thought about just losing some of the names for some things! lol. Though he's going to have my late Dad's name as one of his middle names so I wouldn't like him to not use that! lol...ahhh so hard to name someone for the rest of their life! With boys its not as if they'll even get rid of the last name once they get married :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

so  glad my name came to me in a dream...


----------



## DanaBump

i'm scared once she's born that i'll change my mind. it's so hard to name something i haven't even met yet! 

however abbygael means good in discretion and beautiful in form, and father's joy which makes me smile :cloud9:


----------



## DanaBump

me too cami! last april (another weird/interesting fact about my due date), i dreamed i came home from work to my dh holding my little girl. when i picked her up i said her name. that mixed with all the family ties in the name, i'm comfortable with it but it's still so scary! what if i get it wrong!?


----------



## caro103

sounds like you've thought it out a lot though dana! and i love the name abby! xx


----------



## MissFox

I always wonder if I meet her and she's just not a "rosie" iykwim.


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies - I'm having a bad day today :( my pubic bone area is so aching it's making everything hard work :( is anyone else feeling this?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had that today... My boys been quite quiet (until about 5 mins ago!) and he settled on one side of my pelvis. Its really sore!
and it's shrunk my bladder so I'm peeing every 3 minutes.

Babysitting my 3yo nephew tonight. Hes mostly toilet trained but needs help wiping his bum after yuckies... I haven't done that since he was in nappies... Good practice I spose!


----------



## gertrude

urgh wiping bums :vomits: 

yep weeing LOADS too, or rather feeling like i need to. The other night pickle was in such a position their bum was sticking RIGHT out, no wonder it ached!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The name game stinks. I'm not so much worried about whether she's an Anberlin or not, but I loved the name I had for her, passed it by my husband (who finally came to his senses), and he turned around and told me he doesn't mind Anberlin as a first name, but HATES Olivia and Blaire. He says Olivia reminds him of the cartoon pig and Blaire sounds too boyish.

Of course, when I ask him what he has in mind, he tells me "nothing", so as of now, Miss Anberlin does not have an official middle name. I quite like Anberlin Naomi Maria lately, but have yet to pass it by him.


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> The name game stinks. I'm not so much worried about whether she's an Anberlin or not, but I loved the name I had for her, passed it by my husband (who finally came to his senses), and he turned around and told me he doesn't mind Anberlin as a first name, but HATES Olivia and Blaire. He says Olivia reminds him of the cartoon pig and Blaire sounds too boyish.
> 
> Of course, when I ask him what he has in mind, he tells me "nothing", so as of now, Miss Anberlin does not have an official middle name. I quite like Anberlin Naomi Maria lately, but have yet to pass it by him.

i LOVE the name anberlin. so much so if we decide to have another and it's a girl, she'll be anberlin. good luck on the middle name.


----------



## chocojen

so relieved we are not the only ones, I thought you guys all had it sorted! Right OH has got home now so I lose the computer I guess! Just shown him all the bits I bought today and he mostly likes thm just not the stickers although I have to admit now I have the stickers out I dont like them either!

See you tomorrow x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Were still stuck on name choices and tbh it dosent look like were gonna decide anytime soon !! 

Still in hospital I'm so bored!!! Upside though my spd seems to be improving with the limited movement 

My bp went really high again tonight , so had double dose of meds again and was ok last time it was checked

Hopefully will get home tomorrow but maybe they will keep me till Monday as I'm due scan then


----------



## lilgemsy

Hope youre home soon, Rainbow :)

Ahh names! I got mine picked quite early on really. I wanted my mums maiden name in there somehow and thats Hollingsworth an all that side of the family get called the Hollys short for that. Sooo if I was having a girl it would have been Holly. 
Instead though, Im having a boy... so hes going to be an Ollie 
Oliver on the birth certificate though.
Oliver Daniel.
:)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Our names were easy just by luck. We agreed on Evie Rose for a girl. Just because I mentioned Evie one day and DF loved it and Rose is mums name.

Boy was more difficult as DF wanted Edward but I didn't. I had a list of about a dozen names I liked but he hated all of them. Then I added Toby to the list and it was the only one he liked so it stuck. We're using Edward as the middle name now.

My nephews just been picked up. He didn't poop! Yay! He's such an amazing kid though, and I'm shocked at how well behaved he was!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Rainbow hope you get things sorted and are allowed back home to Alex soon. x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've been having an emotional set of days. :( 

I'm an online student and the class i'm enrolled in (not for long) is messing up my GPA because the teacher is lousy at grading. I've sent my papers to multiple friends who also teach and also my DH who used to be a teaching assistant in college, and they all agree that my work isn't bad enough to merit a D... so I don't want my GPA to suffer since it's really good right now. It's just got me all out of sorts at the moment!! :( 

And I can feel the stress inside me because it's made me super emotional and edgy. I'm emotional anyway, but I don't deal with serious stress very well. It eats at me, and then I get irritable for long periods of time. Poor DH. He makes me feel better, but I do unload on him a lot. :( I hope he always knows how much I appreciate his ability to handle it. I should definitely mention it! 

We were also hoping to get a second car... but the opportunities have evaded us. So we are just going to take our tax refund money and spend it on fixing DH's old car that needs about $500 in repairs, and then the rest will go to baby decor and starter costs. :) It's a silver lining, so i'm not really as upset about that, but it's just the last few days have been taxing! 


I need a drink!! :haha: If only it wasn't for this baby! But I wouldn't have it any other way!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Casey- stressful days are LAME. We had to make a decision about a 2nd car a couple months ago. We had 2 broken down vehicles and my truck. DH's truck needed a steering box (part alone was around $500) and various other things done to it (plus it was DISGUSTING) and I had my car that I was trying to sell. We decided to sell his truck (worth more money than my car, even broken down) My car had mechanical defects but we got everything fixed for $500... too bad the car has been bad luck ever since! I think it has to do with it being ninja turtle green though. 

I made a bunch of cookies and ate too many and now I'm sitting around watching Weeds. I've been really emotional today mostly just hating the house we live in and wishing that it wasn't like this. I had a plan when I got pregnant and so far nothing is going accordingly.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Miss Fox- Thanks! :hugs: to you too!! 

I know what you mean about having had a plan and it all dwindling. Honestly, I know babies need lots of stuff, but they only really need love!! :) She will never know that your dreams of a different house while pregnant didn't come true. She will only know "mommy loves me! yey! :) " 

It's hard to not feel crappy about it though. Lets all hope Sunday is at least relaxing!! :) Espeically to those girls (or is it just Rainbow now?) stuck in the hospital! :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I think it is just rainbow now...


----------



## MissFox

I've been in tears most of the day. Everything anyone says makes me want to cry and I know that it will all work out for her and be great. I really hate the saying that you're only dealt what you can handle. Because I can handle a lot through internalizing but I really don't want to get to that breaking point. And I feel even worse because when I mention how I'm feeling to DH it makes him feel worse. His disability JUST got denied- I can't expect him to have a job instantly and he feels bad for the situation we're in. And I probably wouldn't be such a wreck if my mom would just call me to help with the baby shower like she promised she would! Too much stress!


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, sorry you're still a the hospital, hopefully one more night/day and they'll get things straightened out and your BP won't be spiking at certain times anymore. Glad you got some Alex time in. Hang in there :flower:

Cami, how are you feeling?

Casey, sorry about the class you're taking, hope things get straightened out for you. 

MissFox, sorry you've been having an emotional day, hope you're able to get a good nights rest tonight and that things look better tomorrow. Do you have anyone else that can help you out with the shower if Mom doesn't come through, a best friend or Aunt? 

As for names, we were pretty good at agreeing on girl names but never could settle on a boy name. Worked out okay though as little one is a girl. We're almost certain we're going with Elizabeth, was my Nana's name. DH called her Lizzie one time in an email and it stuck so think that may be the nickname we go with. I always liked Beth but maybe she'll grow into that when she gets a bit older. 

Sorry I can't remember who was trying to decide between boys names, but I LOVE the name Charlie, was on my short list for boys names (along with Henry).

Hope everyone is able to have a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## camishantel

Good I go back to work tomorrow....my legs still hurt so no more stomping just hit them neighbors over the head with a bat should work better to not injure myself :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Not sure if getting home today , had to have another double dose of meds last night then had to have mess early this morning :-(

I'm missing Alex millions !!

I download loads of tv programmes from the US which I'm missing too :rofl:


----------



## chocojen

Rainbow that sucks, at least you know people on the ward, or does that make it harder? I know when I am nursing someone I know I sometimes feel guilty I cant spend enough time with them but I do at least move them up the queue to be seen! Did you need double this morning too? Hope the scan goes ok tomorrow. It is funny how they manage things so differently around the country, a friend (who just had a little boy) had really high BP and she stayed at home with daily visits from the MW and twice weekly from the dr, they said her BP was more likely to stablise in her own home.

Bernina twas me.....seems people like charlie so maybe I should let OH get his way and go for it!

Gonna paint the nursery today, cant wait!!!!! But we still need to get carpet laid before wwe can put furniture in and make it look nice. At least it is a start.

x


----------



## loopy82

I'm going to be controversial and say George, you can then also call him Georgie which I think is really sweet. Went to pick up our pushchair yesterday, got the Mamas & Papas Sola in truffle. It's lovely! Now all I need is a lovely little girl to put in it :happydance:. For now I've been using the cat, he's not impressed...

Hope you're out of hospital soon Rainbow.


----------



## lilgemsy

Choco what colour are you painting it? :) Bet it gets you even more excited doing that! Ahh!

Ive been sorting out Ollies wardrobe today. Its seriously jam-packed already! Ill still buy more though  I love like the little dungarees and stuff you can get for baby boys. So cute!

Lol, I could have a date on Wednesday... I might not go though. Itll seem a bit weird. The guy though... omg. I should have stuck with him when I had the chance but silly me decided I couldnt be bothered! Haha. Dammit.


----------



## chocojen

Blue lilgemsy, with pirate accesories and red and white accents!!!!!

Loopy thats the same as we have gone for!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw we're painting the nursey today too! It's got built in wardrobes... They will be painted white and the walls blue. DF is doing the last wall at the mo, I'll join him later but im fresh out of the bath!!

Dungarees are amazing. I got some gorgeous little ones the other day from ebay with a robot on one leg. Too cute :D


----------



## gertrude

I've ordered the pram/pushchair thing :D and spent WAY more than I intended to

I've been faffing for ages as I just didn't LIKE any of them, or at least I didn't like any of the ones that did what we wanted. It was going to be between the Britax b-smart 4 or the babystyle oyster but we hadn't done anything about it as we were just "meh" about them both

But we've pre-ordered the new (to the UK anyway) uppababy and I'm excited :D we saw it, we BOTH love it, and it does what we want it to do! YAY!

Now can you all please keep everything you have 2 of crossed that it is delivered on time?


----------



## CrazyBird

Choco - charlie and george are the names we like but I think we're going with george. Everyone I ask loves the name george and its cute for a baby but also good for a boy/adult. 

Loopy we have bought the sola aswell but in black. 

Gurtrude I am really suffering with the pelvic pain. Its worse at night when I'm in bed I am peeing so much and its really doing my head in. 
Is anyone else going to the toilet at least 3 times in the night?

Rainbow hope your out of hospital soon, I quite liked being in hospital for 3 nights as meant I coulf just relax without having to worry about cooking and cleaning :)


----------



## gertrude

crazybird - I'm having a lazy day today and the pain isn't there at all. But yep weeing more than I have throughout this whole pregnancy! Hoping once I adjust to the new position it'll ease off again (or I'll get used to it and stop noticing :D)

I'm sat here today wondering how the hell there is a baby in here, I think I've got used to being this big now :D 

Oh how I love lazy sundays - if only I had some bread for a egg butty it would be perfect :D


----------



## CrazyBird

I'm also having a lazy day. Just can't get comfy on the sofa as my back aches.
I've got used to getting up 3 or 4 times in the night as its been going on for so long. I just waddle to the toilet as in pain from lying down. 

I'm fed up of not being able to fit in anything. I've been wearing my normal size 12 tops but now they are just too tight on my bump but I don't want to buy maternity tops as only have 10 weeks left. Don't know what to do.


----------



## caro103

Gertrude, oh I'm sooo jealous! I really loved the uppababy too, but DH put his foot down on the price! I should have started with an icandi and then he'd have thought he was getting a bargain :haha:. So instead we went for the britax b smart 4, which is still a fab pram, just some small differences in the uppababy one!

Crazy...seriously but some maternity tops! they're sooo much more comfy. I got a couple cheap plain ones at new look, and next do a pack of 2 for about £16 I think. I'm way more comfy than before and not constantly pulling them back down over my bump! Plus you'll prob get use out of them after delivery anyways :) xx


----------



## gertrude

oh I got maternity tops at about 13 weeks, bought 4/5 and they will see me out :) so pleased I did tbh as I've got my monies worth :)

treat yourself, it really is worth it :)


----------



## gertrude

caro - it helps that my brother has the icandy and OH's brother has a quinny :D they already set precendent (and my MIL has bought it for us too :))

we liked the britax but wasn't sold on it at all but up until yesterday it was going to be the one for us :) then we saw the uppababy on kiddicare, went there yesterday for a nose and ordered it there and then

if it doesn't arrive in the UK in time we'll be back to the britax no worries :)


----------



## lilgemsy

I got the Graco Symbio pram... got 200 quid knocked off it :D haha. Bought it from babies r us. They had a fantastic offer on over christmas. 
My nan bought it for us. :)
I also got the I love My Bear Nursery Furniture set from there :) Its gorgeous!

Ahh I feel like a kid.
Ive just sulked and cried all because my mum let me down for tomorrow. She was supposed to be coming to the job centre to sort my claim with me but decided her work was more important and she left it a bit late in telling me she wasnt coming so now its too late to ask anyone else to come with me and I hate going places like that on my own! :( Feel so let down tbh :/
Dont think the hormones are helping either. Turning on the waterworks >_<
And to top it off Ive been hugging the toilet all morning and puking my guts up. Cant even keep water down atm.
-sigh-


----------



## caro103

fx'ed it arrives in time gertrude! should do, plenty of time yet :D

lilgem :hugs:, have you gone back to the Dr? or called the midwifes? you need to keep fluids down hun! can you not quickly text a few friends and see if they can go with you 2mo? xx


----------



## chocojen

second coat just going on I am so pleased with the colour! And I have been given permission to stop work and relax, even better! x


----------



## caro103

:D fab chocco! I've been resisting the urge to shop! hehe, so far am holding out...but gonna turn computer off for a bit so can't be tempted :D


----------



## CrazyBird

Caro1 your right I should get some tops really. I've been fine up until now as a lot of my normal tops were loose but they just seem really tight now. Think I will look online at new look and order some. I do have some maternity tops but they are all for work. 
I prefer to but the baby stuff instead of myself.


----------



## lilgemsy

caro103 said:


> lilgem :hugs:, have you gone back to the Dr? or called the midwifes? you need to keep fluids down hun! can you not quickly text a few friends and see if they can go with you 2mo? xx

Not yet. I dont want to go unless I really really have to lol. Been the hospital and whatnot more than enough for 1 week! 
Ive had a glass of water about 10 mins ago now... hoping it stays down!
Dont feel good at all! 
All of my friends are in college or uni or work. They dont have time to come with me :( I have to be there at a certain time too which doesnt help!


----------



## MissFox

lilgemsy- UGH! I Hate when mom's let us down! Mine wont even look at baby stuff with me she just seems so... not happy. She's all caught up in her new life though with her new boyfriend. 
My best friend is throwing the shower but there is a handful of the "old hippie" ladies that my mom wants to invite (and I would love it if they came also!) and I asked her about 4 weeks ago to gather their addresses for me. She txt yesterday morning and said she'd call when she got off work (cell service is crappy where she is) and then nothing. I waited and waited- even tried calling every couple of hours and still nothing. So I'm getting attitude from my best friend about not having all the addresses yet and UGH! 
I swear once I got to sleep last night it ws like a COMA except for when I had to pee- but now baby is feeling a little sideways.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> lilgemsy- UGH! I Hate when mom's let us down! Mine wont even look at baby stuff with me she just seems so... not happy. She's all caught up in her new life though with her new boyfriend.
> My best friend is throwing the shower but there is a handful of the "old hippie" ladies that my mom wants to invite (and I would love it if they came also!) and I asked her about 4 weeks ago to gather their addresses for me. She txt yesterday morning and said she'd call when she got off work (cell service is crappy where she is) and then nothing. I waited and waited- even tried calling every couple of hours and still nothing. So I'm getting attitude from my best friend about not having all the addresses yet and UGH!
> I swear once I got to sleep last night it ws like a COMA except for when I had to pee- but now baby is feeling a little sideways.

my sister is throwing mine so mom isn't even really involved except to get an invitation. i'm a little worried tho as i need so much stuff and not a whole lot of ppl i want to invite. i don't think a baby shower should be just random ppl or ppl you aren't that close to, however i'd love to invite everyone just so i could get everything i needed :haha:
sam- i would give your mom a deadline. say something like, by tuesday (since it's coming up so soon) or they aren't getting invited. as much as you want to invite everyone, you can't and it's not fair to your friend to keep putting it off. 
it's so easy for "us" to rely on mom yet for everything, but very soon we are going to be the mom's and i have to keep reminding myself it's time to start being the grown up. has to happen eventually, right?


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I understand and I think it's more that I'm just disappointed in her. I've always been the "mom" in our relationship and it just gets to me that I ask for one thing here and there and nothing. We have to change venues that we're having the wedding at because my mom said she'd give some $ towards the wedding but now wont give us the deposit for the place. :dohh: 
I just need to get over it and her.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I need some advice...I feel really weird. I thought I had restless leg cause that is how it started a few weeks ago..but now I feel like I am speeding..I don't drink caffiene much and haven't at all today. But I feel like I am about to crawl out of my skin..I am about to go crazy. Its takes me hours to fall asleep cause I twitch and move and everything feels wrong. I am a bit swollen the past few days nothing major. I have been thinking about going to the ER but I dn't want them to think I am crazy cause I say I feel off and can't really explain it. HELP


----------



## MissFox

Reeds- go the the ER. Better safe than sorry. You know your body and if something doesn't feel right then get it checked. Is Gunner moving around?


----------



## loopy82

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I need some advice...I feel really weird. I thought I had restless leg cause that is how it started a few weeks ago..but now I feel like I am speeding..I don't drink caffiene much and haven't at all today. But I feel like I am about to crawl out of my skin..I am about to go crazy. Its takes me hours to fall asleep cause I twitch and move and everything feels wrong. I am a bit swollen the past few days nothing major. I have been thinking about going to the ER but I dn't want them to think I am crazy cause I say I feel off and can't really explain it. HELP

The feeling like you are about to crawl out of your skin and twitching sounds familiar, I can't think what for though but it was definitely something you'd need to be checked out for. Get yourself to the ER.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gunner is very active. So I know he is fine but I just feel like I am not me...or I don't belong in my skin. It was only happening at night but then now I have it today as well. Its the weirdest feeling and I am just afraid they are gonna think I am crazy. Do you think it has anything to do with blood pressure??


----------



## camishantel

it could hun go get checked better safe


----------



## gertrude

I'd go too tbh, could (although probably isn't) be something to do with your heart

my friend is throwing me a shower, which is really a massive excuse to have a cocktail party here with my girlfriends :D I've been nominated cocktail maker which I think is a con :D but I'm going to have my camera at the ready too :D

there won't be presents though :) or at least there better not be!


----------



## bernina

Reeds, I'd get yourself to the ER or at the very least ring your dr's answering service and see what they have to say. I sort of know what you're describing, I had some very off days a few weeks ago, although not as strong as you describe. It also could be something to do with your blood sugar levels. Either way something worth checking out, even just for peace of mind. Hope you get some answers and feel more like yourself soon.

Is it normal for little one to still have quiet days once at 30 weeks? Last week I felt her almost every hour or two, some rolls, twitches, hiccups, jabs, but the last few days she's been pretty quiet. A flick here or there and a few movements you can see from the outside, just quieter than the past days. 

Chocojen I like the name George too, tough decision! I'd say wait until you see little one and then decide. My Mom had a name all picked out for my brother, but when he was born he was the opposite of what I had been (I was dark black hair, eyes, and eskimo like skin) and he was pale pale pale and blond. She had to think up a new name because she said he just did not fit her idea of a Stephen. 

Here are my 30 (plus 2) week bump pics. Pay no attention to the PJs, I was trying on the outfits I bought to wear at the hospital and around the house after baby is born. Target had some great pj bottoms and lovely henley tops that will be perfect to button down for nursing. Snagged 3 of each.
 



Attached Files:







30 plus 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









30 plus 2 bare.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CrazyBird

Great bump pic bernina. 

I ordered some maternity tops online from new look and some more leggings. Spent £70, hopefully they will look nice and I'll feel more comfortable for the rest of my pregnancy

Hope everythings ok reeds, I know what by not feeling right in your own skin, I was feeling the same last week and kept blacking out, I found out I have low iron, you should definatly get checked out.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Lovely bump Bernina!!! :)


----------



## camishantel

very cute bump hun


----------



## bernina

Thank you. I think baby is laying transverse so bump is pretty wide which doesn't really show in the pics. Hoping when the time comes she'll cooperate and move into the proper position. Still plenty of time though.

CrazyBird, I'm sure you're going to love the new mat clothes you go. I bought a bunch at 12 weeks and then a few additions in the following weeks and have been wearing them non stop. Non of my pre preg clothing fits other than open cardigans. 

Forgot to add, when I was feeling note quite right, my iron was also low. Found out the next week and have been taking an iron supplement each day.


----------



## bernina

Almost forgot, ladies in the US they are starting a new One Born Every Minute series here. Premieres this Tuesday on Lifetime, I think at 9pm EST. Have it all set to go on my DVR. They show one where the new dad is taking a pic of the baby and drops the camera right on his chest, poor little guy (baby was fine). Hope it's as good as the one in the UK seems to be!!


----------



## laura3103

choco i'm liking george plus just think if you have him on his due date he will be born on St georges day!!!


----------



## laura3103

reeds just read your post and i would say yes it most prob is your blood pressure i had this feeling when i hit 30 weeks with gertie my head felt all funny and my body just wasnt mine if you know what i mean i had head rushes and just couldnt sleep.

go get checked out hun best to be on the safe side..


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'd second getting checked. Better to be safe than sorry x

I'm having a really hard time trying to find cot bedding to match the nursery curtains. Theyre kinda jungle animal circus type things in blues and greens....

https://s7g1.scene7.com/is/image/BandQ/0000003829707_001i_v001_zp?$250x250_generic$

But nothing i find seems to match. Humph. The search continues!


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Almost forgot, ladies in the US they are starting a new One Born Every Minute series here. Premieres this Tuesday on Lifetime, I think at 9pm EST. Have it all set to go on my DVR. They show one where the new dad is taking a pic of the baby and drops the camera right on his chest, poor little guy (baby was fine). Hope it's as good as the one in the UK seems to be!!

i saw the commercial for that!!! poor lil guy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

DH and I have FINALLY agreed on a name:

ANBERLIN MARIA CLAIRE

Opinions?


----------



## bernina

Love the name combo Brandi!


----------



## bernina

CottlestonPie, I ran into a similar problem. PIcked out my crib skirt first then could find nothing that went with it. Was quite a pain and I had done it all to try and save money as the set I liked was super expensive and came with lots of pieces I didn't need.

I love this set, in fact would have gotten it if we were having a boy (although I think it's unisex).
https://www.mothercare.com/Dwell-St...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=546266031&mcb=core

I also like this, but hard to tell if it matches the curtains.
https://www.mothercare.com/Ultimate...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=546279031&mcb=core

I love the design of the curtains by the way, I'm sure you'll find something that works wonderfully, just might take some extra searching. Worst case pick one color out of the design and just find something rather neutral in that color. Then you can play up the animal theme with pillows and art and other accents.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

BrandiCanucks said:


> DH and I have FINALLY agreed on a name:
> 
> ANBERLIN MARIA CLAIRE
> 
> Opinions?

Cute name :)


----------



## MissFox

Great bump pic bernina!!!
And cute name Brandi!!
Went shopping with the besties- I didn't buy anything it was one of them asking me what I liked for the shower and the other just tagging along (to carry my groceries when I went to the store LOL)


----------



## JakesMummy

Yay my HIP Grant went through on the 28th, but only just noticed as I left my purse at my Mums so just collected my bank card today - going to get the Wardrobe toorrow and a few odd bits for Amelia..Oh and a new coat for Jake seeing as he broke the zip today..little imp! 

Will read back on any comments now, as I haven't had the chance to for a couple f days.

Ouch Braxton Hicks are getting painful!!!


----------



## DanaBump

so, whenever i sit at the dinning room table i use one of the pillows from the couch to make it more comfy. well, apparently i still don't know that when i do something abruptly it makes me piddle because when i coughed tonight, i got it all over the pillow :cry:. 

i'd kill for some bladder control.


----------



## MissFox

KEGELS Dana! I used to pee myself when I had morning sickness until I started doing kegels regularly. They really helped me. 3 sets of 10


----------



## chocojen

off to work today and tomorrow so will be a bit quiet the next two days, hope you all have a good 48 hours x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Gorgeous bump pic!!! 

My LO is often transverse I can tell by the top of my bump, and when he is a long lie my hips tend to hurt more , he wriggles into different positions quite alot ,
Got my scan today so will hopefully see his latest position! 

Gorgeous name brandi! 
My very good friend had her second baby yesterday ( on same ward as me now) and called her Bridget , she's adorable!!!!

I'm hopefully definately going home today!! I came to work Thursday and havent been home yet lol, it's awful being admitted on the ward u work on !!


----------



## gertrude

well my lo seems to be being very quiet - although a fair bit of movement not like it used to be

I think part of the problem is that it's now felt in a bigger area so I think I miss some movement - and it's more movement than kicks now too especially flutterings/repeated movement rather than one off kicks

it's all very confusing!


----------



## lilgemsy

Berina - Lovely Bump! :D

Brandi - Thats a gorgeous name :)

Dana - Aww haha, youre not alone with doing that though! Its so embarassing 
I always pee a little whenever I laugh lately haha :$

Ugh I have to wait even longer for my maternity pay now. I went to job centre before to sort out income support and to give maternity forms in an was told to post the forms T_T They go there anyway I think so they could have just taken them! I have no idea how much Im entitled to either.
At least now my income support is sorted (or at least I think it is) I should be able to claim my Sure Start Grant thing!
Also, does anyone know when is a good time to sort out CSA?
FOB wants to be on birth certificate but does not want to pay anything towards the baby. Sooo Ill get money off him through the CSA since I cant afford to bring up a child completely alone! 

I feel so ill today and yesterday. Morning sickness is back and terrible! It never really went away but its worsened lol. Also keep going dizzy and breathless :/ Keep throwing my iron tablets back up though so I doubt theyre working!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls, havent been on much for a few days and havent caught up on posts yet so sorry if ive missed anything. 
I went shopping yesterday and think i overdid it. I could hardly move when i got back and had period like pains. Was in the bath an hr and a half and it seemed to ease off a bit today. Just super tired now, Demis teething and has a cold so hardly slept last night and i have soo much to do today in the house ironing, cleaning etc and i just really havent the energy. Jaimees hours have changed at pre school now and hes doing 2 full days and an afternoon now instead of 5 afternoons so at least i havent gotta leave the house today, we're having a pj day. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok and hope you get home to Alex today Rainbow xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh yeah Ive been sorting Ollies wardrobe out :)
Not everything fits in though haha!
He has more than me already and hes not even born yet!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00194.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 12









DSC00195.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC00196.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10









DSC00197.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gertrude

oh my god gemsy! how much stuff!


----------



## lilgemsy

Haha and theres TONS more to go in there yet... think I might need a second wardrobe!


----------



## DanaBump

i heard those kegels didn't work so i stopped doing them. you bet your ass i'm starting again today. SO glad it happened around my dh and not someone else, cuz at least with DH i can laugh at myself while dying on the inside :haha:


----------



## gertrude

kegels do work but it's like any exercise, it's easy to cheat (and besides no one can see you do them so people say they have when they haven't :D)

I have only wee'd myself once and that was after being taken by surprise with a violent sneeze! since then I've been doing them more :D


----------



## MissFox

Tasha- You gotta take it easy! Glad you don't have to leave the house today! I don't "have" to either but I'm also no good at being in the house all day. I thought I was going to have to work but it got rescheduled. Hopefully I can get some cleaning done. I made dinner and got all the dishes done from the last 2 days (oops- I hate letting them go that long). I'm hoping today that I can maybe start to rearrange my room a little- I need more space on my side of the bed to get off of it because I get stuck sometimes when I have to pee at night.

Yea- Kegels work great for me. I was given a handout by my midwife on how to do them/how often to do them. I lost it but I remember that you need to hold it for 3-5 seconds, release and do that in 3 sets of 10 or something. I figure I'm not going ot be crazy about them right after birth so I mind as well build up while I can.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Two strangers now have asked me if i'm carrying twins now!! :cry: And both of them said it in amazement!!! 
"when are you due?" 
"April" 
:shock: "Are you carrying twins?!?" 
:growlmad: 

I wish people would keep their comments to themselves. I'm measuring right on track for my dates, AND i've only gained 10 lbs (as per last appt 2 weeks ago). 

Grrrr!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Don't feel bad Casey. Happens to me all the time! (Even Tasha commented that I looked as big as her in one of my bump pics!) I also get "WAIT YOURE DUE WHEN?!?! Oh, I'm so sorry!"


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hey,
Is it just me, or does everything seem to be speeding up right now?
If you can be full term from 37 weeks, thats less than 6 weeks for me now and I'm starting to be a worrier...
Last time there was so much going on (we moved house and got married in the last 2 months of me being pregnant) and I was a bit clueless about it all so I just rolled with it. This time I think it's because I know much more about what is going on and I know what's coming I'm freaking out slightly. Hope it's just the hormones, or perhaps my version of nesting!!

Any other 2nd timers(+) feeling like this??


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Just thought I'd update you ladies: I found out today that I' team blue :blue: !! Need to think of some boys names now :wohoo: xXx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats miffy! Welcome to team blue :happydance:

I'm starting to get cheesed off with the "you can't sleep now? Get used to it!!!" comments.
Yes I KNOW Toby will wake me/us up constantly... But before he arrives I have 2 weeks off work when I will be able to nap then nap and maybe nap some more. So please, dear friends who think you know more about parenthood than the rest of the world, stop telling me I'll never sleep again.


----------



## camishantel

I broke my tooth... it doesn't hurt but the sharp edges rubbing against my tongue are hurting bad... :cry:


----------



## megan09

9th of april and expecting a little girl x


----------



## camishantel

congrats megan


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on blue Miss Miffy.
Welcome Megan. My lil girl was born on April 9th last year! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mum gave her approval on the nursey today. Yay! Even though it's not finished.

Hormone time... I know it shouldn't bother me so much but I'm really achey today... Yet I still got up off my bum, did DF some dinner while he sat on his laptop and he didn't say thank you. It's upset me a bit. Especially since he's now back on the laptop so I have to do pudding while being expected to wash up.


----------



## gertrude

leave the washing up, take your pudding to bed with you and tuck yourself up :) the washing up isn't important and you sound like a bit of TLC is needed :) I'm sure your OH didn't mean to upset you but they do forget that each day is different for us and just because yesterday was OK doesn't mean today is the same :) but if you're upset don't try to explain that or you'll cry and/or shout :D


did I say up there ^ that baby was being quiet - well they're not tonight :D We've had a groove to some classic drum n bass and they grooved with me, and not I'm being beaten up :D Much prefer it like this! I deeply suspect I'm going to expand again soon!


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol Gertrude - drum and bass! MyLO goes a bit uts when I play anything hiphop - I don't tend to listen to it much but when cleaning I love blasting music!

Abz - This is my 2nd time and I agree, I am panicking so much as I know what is coming and how much it throws you out the first few weeks once baby is here. I have been nesting for 3 weeks so far, and everyday I can't stop..I think I may be getting a bit OCD! But on a serious note, we have got to get ALOT of decorating done and DH always says "Don;t worry, the baby won't notice a few walls need plastering, painting and decorating etc" yet I don;t want all the mess and shit that comes with it all when I am trying to juggle a newborn and toddler with everything else!

On the kegel topic - I am starting to do mine again as I was quite bad at remembering..Until 2 days ago I never once had a drop of pee come out when coughing or anything else - but the added weight of baby and my muscles being shit, I was being sick the other mornign and with every gag came a bit of pee...!!!!! How bad! 
My midwife said, even a 60 year old can regain bladder control by simply doing kegels every day - no different from going to the gym and gaining muscle strength etc..they are important!!! 

Bought a couple of things today - new change mat for lo, a cute blanket hooded towel and flannel set from TKMaxx, and some cot sheets for Jake. But still need to get the wardrobe, I will wait for my Mum to come with me as she gets 15% off at Homebase with her card..the more money I can save, the better!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh was going to ask .. seems a bit simple really but I am getting alot of pain now with what I think is SPD...Usually we get told to see midwife etc but she is always booked up. Shall I just see my GP and explain the pains I am getting - will he possible refer me to a Physio for some exercises etc? This is in UK?


----------



## Tasha360

yeah id see your Gp Jakesmummy. 

im off to bed now, under my ribs and my back is killing hopefully it'll ease off when i lie down. Gotta be up early for Jaimees 1st full day at pre school too .

Night girls xxx


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> Congrats miffy! Welcome to team blue :happydance:
> 
> I'm starting to get cheesed off with the "you can't sleep now? Get used to it!!!" comments.
> Yes I KNOW Toby will wake me/us up constantly... But before he arrives I have 2 weeks off work when I will be able to nap then nap and maybe nap some more. So please, dear friends who think you know more about parenthood than the rest of the world, stop telling me I'll never sleep again.

i would have to agree. i hate when ppl talk to me like i'm slow. really?! my newborn's going to keep me up at night?! NO WAY!!! :grr:


----------



## MissFox

I hate it so much when people say that to me!!! "Get some sleep while you can!" I'm actually pretty sure that the 3 hours of sleep in a row I'll get will be more comfy without a child in me for 1. and 2. I UNDERSTAND BABIES WAKE UP! I KNOW THIS! I PEE 4 TIMES A NIGHT and I'm pretty sure that baby will need to eat that much too! 
Sometimes you just want to slap someone.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I agree ladies. I hate those comments...I get that my baby will wake up and my sleep pattern will be worse but the difference will be I will be in control of my body. LOL I will be able to roll over, sit up and control when I pee all when I want too! I am so glad to be preggo with GUnner but I want my body back. hahah


----------



## Tasha360

Same here Reeds i feel so blessed to be pregnant with twin but it aint half hard lol. Not much sleep again last night. Ive got sooooo much ironing and cleaning to do today :-(
xx


----------



## gertrude

what is this ironing of which you speak?

gertrude, who doesn't own an iron :blush:


----------



## loopy82

I own an iron but my OH is the only one who has ever used it!


----------



## laura3103

why iron when you can just throw them in the tumble dryer lol. 

i only iron on special occassions


----------



## cola pops

Hi, Hope everyone is feeling ok. Tasha- Hope you managed to rest yesterday and feel better for it. I have just booked Hollys free nursery places for May and have done the same. I am thinking about paying for the extra half day too, as I already pay for 1 afternoon a week at the moment, so it won't cost much more apart from dinners.
Rainbow are you out of hospital now? Hope your feeling ok x
Congratulations miss miffy on Team Blue. I always liked Rowan for a boy.
Hi Megan Congratulations on team Pink.
We have done nothing but argue about names, seem to have half agreed on 2, what do you think to Lucy or Lyra??? I am thinking of either Rose or Mae as middle names?? The name has to go with my Daughters which is Holly Beth.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Personally, I havent ironed anything for 6 months at least OH will occasionally iron a shirt for work but thats it in our house, actually, I tell a lie, I did iron the christmas tablecloth!

Very pleased, I've just cancelled and re-booked my next midwife appmnt so I don't have to see the moody cow who is my usual MW and I get the nice one who actually listens!!


----------



## gertrude

yay that's good news Abz :)

my midwife team has just had a move around and the ones that were at my GP's are now moving to another practice and we get new ones :( I liked the one I saw :( have no idea what the new ones will be like :(


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hope you click with one of the new ones Gertrude. It can really effect how you feel about pregnancy when you've got the right support :)


----------



## Tasha360

lmao i wish i could get away with not doing it my my clothes seem to come out super creasy. Ive just finished our stuff, now onto the babies' things ive washed. Then ive got to put it all away :-(
On the upside the cotbed mattress and buggypod have just been delivered

Well back to work for me xx


----------



## gertrude

buggypod?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls just a quick hello I'm on my phone so will update properly later 

I'm home now till atleast tomorrow, I have to go back tomorrow morning for lots if monitoring to see wether I need to be readmitted

I have had some awful news while I will explain properly later but I've been told I'm not allowed to breastfeed because of the medication I'm on , they have been in touch with consultant pharmacologists and it's defo not advised

I was planning on mix feeding again but as I midwife I especially understand how important it is for breast milk fur my baby especially if this baby is gonna be early again! 

So I have a dilemma either not breast feed it refuse treatment postnatally so that I can !


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Oooh check me out moved up a box!!


----------



## gertrude

oh rainbow that's a tough decision :( remember though babies need healthy mummies wherever possible x


----------



## loopy82

cola pops said:


> Hi, Hope everyone is feeling ok. Tasha- Hope you managed to rest yesterday and feel better for it. I have just booked Hollys free nursery places for May and have done the same. I am thinking about paying for the extra half day too, as I already pay for 1 afternoon a week at the moment, so it won't cost much more apart from dinners.
> Rainbow are you out of hospital now? Hope your feeling ok x
> Congratulations miss miffy on Team Blue. I always liked Rowan for a boy.
> Hi Megan Congratulations on team Pink.
> We have done nothing but argue about names, seem to have half agreed on 2, what do you think to Lucy or Lyra??? I am thinking of either Rose or Mae as middle names?? The name has to go with my Daughters which is Holly Beth.

We're thinking of Lyra, not going to decide until she's born though. If you go for it I think Mae would go well with it, think Lucy would be nice with either.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Hi girls just a quick hello I'm on my phone so will update properly later
> 
> I'm home now till atleast tomorrow, I have to go back tomorrow morning for lots if monitoring to see wether I need to be readmitted
> 
> I have had some awful news while I will explain properly later but I've been told I'm not allowed to breastfeed because of the medication I'm on , they have been in touch with consultant pharmacologists and it's defo not advised
> 
> I was planning on mix feeding again but as I midwife I especially understand how important it is for breast milk fur my baby especially if this baby is gonna be early again!
> 
> So I have a dilemma either not breast feed it refuse treatment postnatally so that I can !

Would refusing treatment really make you sick? Or could you do it easily?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

It's a blood thinning agent I have to be on because of my bmi and my family history of dvt I'm allergic to the alternative they usually give

Need to be on it from now till six weeks postnatal


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

It's a blood thinning agent I have to be on because of my bmi and my family history of dvt I'm allergic to the alternative they usually give

Need to be on it from now till six weeks postnatal


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies. 
Rainbow- sorry to hear about the dilemma! I hope you get it all figured out :hugs:
I'm gettig ready for work but my hips are KILLING me! I have been doing my physical therapy exercises and OUCHY! Hopefully if I keep it up it wont hurt so much very soon. 
I seem to be having a lot of discharge :( if it keeps up today I'm going to go in and get it checked to make sure it's not leaking fluid because last night it went over the sides of my panty liner. I guess make sure I don't have an infection also. UGH. I hope it's fine and doesn't happen today. It's happened before but not usually as much as last night and it was pretty watery last night.


----------



## lilgemsy

Miss Miffy - congrats on team blue! :D

Rainbow - Oh dear :/ Hope you sort something out and hope youre not readmitted! Thinking of you!

Miss Fox - Maybe its thrush? Get it checked out just incase :) From my experiences, thrush can apparently cause a bleed and that is scary haha! 

Ugh. I feel like the hospital is becoming my new home.
Was took back in last night... havent really ate in like 2 or 3 days now because what I do eat I throw back up. Including iron tablets.
So now my iron is just stuck at about 8 so Im constantly drowsy and dizzy and just ugh.
Plus the fact Im slightly dehydrated due to all of the vomiting doesnt help!
Luckily theyve just put me on more tablets and not admitted me. But it doesnt stop me feeling like crap as of yet haha.
I really hope this vomiting stops soon! So much for it stopping after 12 weeks...

Also, bit upset by some inconsiderate bitch in the hospital before. I was sat there just midning my own buissness and waiting for my prescription an I heard a big tut an then there was this big fat bitch an she went to me "look at you! You frigging disgrace! Not even out of school and pregnant!" 
Shocked me lol. For a start I dont even know her - never seen her before in my life!
And Im not even in school anymore and I have no idea where she got that idea from!
Its disgusting how people can go around saying crap like that :/
I mean, Im used to been stared at and pointed at but that is just crossing the line!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I'm not really sure what it could be. I don't have any other symptoms and it's been occuring on and off for a long time but all my urine analysis come back fine- but would they find something like that? It doesn't feel like any other yeast infection I've had before. I'm gonna see how it goes today. Sometimes I'm just kinda wet down there... :blush:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

bloody hell gem, if someone said that to me I'd have told her to go stick her opinions up her arse! 
I was pregnant at 19 with my first and I dropped out of uni so I got a bit of stick from that (the worst from my mother ironically).
What is it that when you're pregnant everybody has an opinion about you, no matter if you ask for it or not!


----------



## AmethystDream

Afternoon campers.

Rainbow - Ick, dilemma! As others have said though, LO needs a strong healthy Mum. Hope you don't have to be readmitted, Hun.

MissFox - Poor you, hope everything's OK. Definitely worth a quick check.

Gem - I'm a damn hormonal woman right now and I would have slapped her down there and then. How dare she?! I would have made a point of mentioning it to a member of staff.

Well today has been a good day, ladies. Growth scan this morning went very well indeed. Pickle's measurements are absolutely perfect and we saw him having a good old wiggle and hand jive... then he yawned! It looked amazing :cloud9: Midwife this afternoon and my blood pressure is back to normal. I don't know how gestational hypertension can resolve itself but there you go!

Roast pork is in the oven, I'll make some baked stuffing later and will ask very nicely if OH can go out and buy some fresh baked baguettes.... slap on some apple sauce and I'll be a happy girlie.

Keep well Mums and bumps :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

wow Gem-- that's completely inconsiderate and uncalled for!! I'd have been SO pissed!! but I can totally understand the shock. Where does she get off?? Fat cow!! :growlmad:


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.

rainbow hopefully you wont have to be readmitted and i think alex and new baby needs a healthy mummy more than anything else.x.x.

well ladies looks like i'm not gonna be moving before baby comes as they have been delayed and the women at the housing as said it might be end of this month start of march so i will be very very pregnant and trying to move not gonna happen!! as i need flooring and carpet down before i even think about moving furniture so still got to wait for a grant to get that.

so i have decided that i'm gonna have to take my bed down to make room for baby grayson and sleep on the sofa till i move its not gonna be comfy but its the only way i can fit him in.

got my growth scan and consultant thursday and after reading my notes if its the same consultant as last time there will be some very strong words being said from my mouth and a possible change of hospitals as i feel my weight is there main issuse at the minute no the health of my baby in my pregnancy notes he as put in that i refused to seek help with my weight ( i did while being pregnant) and that i am happy with the way things are!!!!!. (at the minute of course i'm happy i'm having a baby) never mentioned abotu babies position or anything.

also does anyone know why i would have sub optimal view on my scan notes from my 22 week scan as they could clearly see everything they needed to even my friend could make out everything and he had never seen a scan before.

having a down day sorry:cry:


----------



## caro103

Laura, sorry your having a down day hun, sounds like your juggling a lot though :(. No way you can push your bed right into a corner and lose some other furniture or something so you don't have to sleep on the sofa? Hope they let you have the nice place as quick as possible. It always amazes me how they provide houses but no flooring, round here even if it does have flooring they rip it up before new tennents move in!!

Rainbow, hope you manage to stay out of hospital hun, I agree with the other ladies, both your babies need a healthy mummy :hugs:

Miss Fox...tmi but I had cm literally run down my leg yesterday! was gross gross gross! def get it checked out if your worried but it is normal to have an increase in late pregnancy.

lilgem...wow that lady was totally uncalled for! good on you for not full on retaliating though :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Hope things improve for people soon xxx


----------



## SazzleR

MissFox said:


> I seem to be having a lot of discharge :( if it keeps up today I'm going to go in and get it checked to make sure it's not leaking fluid because last night it went over the sides of my panty liner. I guess make sure I don't have an infection also. UGH. I hope it's fine and doesn't happen today. It's happened before but not usually as much as last night and it was pretty watery last night.

MissFox, I would def go get checked out. When I had really watery discharge before Xmas was also a bit worried it could be fluid but MW just told me I was wetting myself! Knew I wasn't but my MWs are rubbish & she wasn't having any of it. So saw my GP & he sent me to hosp to get checked out. They swabbed me after making me 'pool' it for an hour (lovely lol) & agreed there was a lot & it was v watery. They phoned me 2 days later to say I had bacterial vaginosis & this was causing it. Had to have 7 days antibiotics to restore the good/bad bacteria balance. Apparent BV can cause premature labour if left untreated so def get it checked out. 

Feeling rubbish today. Just got cold & sore throat but would normally rely on dosinh up with Lemsip or Beechams & just carry on. Obvs can't do that at minute so DH made me stay off work today. I hate doing that cos in my job (teacher) it's often more hassle setting cover work & don't like knowing others are doing my work for me :-(

On a brighter note, we now have our nursery all done. My lovely dad spent Fri & Sat painting & wallpapering for us then we all put the furniture together on Sun & me & my mum then did all the finishing touches. It's only a small room but I'm so pleased with it. Would put pics on but do all my BnBing on phone & don't think I can get pics off my phone :-(

Our Buagboo & carseat also arrived last week so things are coming together. Just a fee things to get then we'll be there. Just need a baby to use it all now! Only 10 weeks to go & only 4 more working weeks after this one. Woo!

Hugs to all those that need them. xxx


----------



## lyndsey37

hey ladies im now a very proud aunty, my sister gave birth last night to little girl weighing a wopping 10 Ib and half oz, im so so broody now cant wait to meet my lil princess,


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies, wow loads to catch up on,

Laura my weight has never been an issue I am a size 12-14 UK size and my scan said suboptimal view too, I think it is more to do with how bubs is lying.

Rainbow take care, you have all the knpwledge to make whichever decision is right for you. Hope you manage to stay out of hospital tomorrow.

Lynsey, congratulations, you next!

AFM, I have has a busy couple of days at work so quite swollen now but off til the weekend. Puschair is being delievered tomorrow!!!

My bump has started hurting a lot, just feels really tender all over and quite sore, is this normal? Guess it is just getting tight for space in there now?

x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jen mines been achey and sore the past few days... Mentioned it to the midwife today who said it was just bubs and the way he's lying. She said some may e round ligament pain but it's mostly baby.

Ocurred to me earlier that I'll only get to hear that lil heartbeat through the doppler at midwife appointments a few more times. I'll miss that sound. I must remember to record it at the next one.


----------



## JakesMummy

Chocojen - Your probably right regarding your aching bump - the lo starts rapidly gaining weight now so our tummies and uterus are being stretched to the max!!! I notice that mine aches then a few days later I will be getting much stronger movements, which signals to me she is having growth spurts.

Regarding the discharge - I think it is normal to get a big increase in the final few months - I had it last time but the pads I wore were so itchy and made it ten times worse! I have it gain, started this week, and it is highly annoying!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've furthered my convictions to having a natural labor. No medical interventions or epidurals or anything. 

Google is the blame... again. LOL


----------



## laura3103

thanks choco the only thing i can think what it was on there is cause he was moving loads and she was struggling to see his heart and th eblood pump through. i will still ask on thursday.x

well girls here is my latest bump pic i dont seem to have grown out much lately i think its just got a bit rounder


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure if it was announced here or not, so forgive me if it was but I just learned that an April baby was born already on January 20th.


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> Not sure if it was announced here or not, so forgive me if it was but I just learned that an April baby was born already on January 20th.

wow!!! who? was it a regular??


----------



## camishantel

who was it??? how is the baby doing??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not sure if she's ever posted here and I didn't see her name on the front page. It was alparen. Her daughter was born 13 weeks early on January 20th. She posted on the April Babies thread in the 3rd trimester.


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww bless! I hope her and the baby are ok.
Bet thats been scary for her having it like 3 months early O_O


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's the link to the birth story:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...baby-samantha-update-page-25-pics-videos.html


----------



## MissFox

There is another girl who had her son at 29+5 and was due April 6th- she said her son is doing great- has some jaundice but is breathing on his own.
Here's the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/520815-had-baby-ayden-29-5-a.html


as for the CM- Not happening today and I think it was pee given how much water I was drinking yesterday. I'm keeping my eyes on it though.


----------



## laura3103

alparen (abby) is my friend on facebook her little girl is doing great they are hopefully moving her closer to home sometime this week or next.

she as grown soo much in 2 weeks its amazing and doing so well i will keep you all updated if you like on how she is getting on.x


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Laura!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, Laura!!

I noticed alparen lives near me. I'm not sure exactly how close, but I'm about an hour from Toronto.


----------



## camishantel

Yeah I read both of those awhile back glad they are doing ok


----------



## laura3103

morning girls.

i'm feeling full of energy today been up since 6am which is unusual for me i even made my dad his lunch for work and did him a nice bacon sandwich for breakfast.

feeling positive as well today hoping the postman brings the print offs of my wage slips from my old works so i can send of for my maternity allowence which is an extra £120 a fortnight which will defo come in handy.

gertie is still feeling poorly and got a snotty nose but we are gonna pop to my friends today as i have my dads car for the next 2 days and hes even filled it with diesel for me bless him lol.


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies

I have 3 days off now yipee!!

Wow april babies born already, hope all of ours cook for a bit longer! 

I only have 11 shifts left at work now and my last day is on the 15th of feb. I am so looking forward to finishing. I am hoping I will swell less once I stop work, I would love to be able to wear normal shoes again!

I have my next MW appt next tuesday, cant wait to hear the HB again and I am wondering if they will feel and be able to tell me which way the baby is lying, I am desperate to know that because I feel movements all over my tummy and want to know what is what!!

Rainbow, how did the assesment go this morning? Hope you are ok? Are they keeping you in or are you heading home for Alex time? Thinking of you.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

Ps anyone remember when I get rid of this aubergine? Getting fed up of it now, I remember at the beginning we were all so excited to get a new fruit each week!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls just a Lil update from me. I'm in hospital, had a nasty fall last night but babies seem to be ok. Got to be monitored again in a bit and can hopefully come home later. Will be back on when I'm home I can't do it on my phone xx


----------



## cola pops

Thanks Loopy, I like Lyra Mae too. Hadn't heard of the name before I watched the Golden Compass. Got to convince Darren now as he prefers Lucy.
Tasha, glad to hear babies are ok, hope you are too. Sounds scary x


----------



## AmethystDream

Tasha360 said:


> Hi girls just a Lil update from me. I'm in hospital, had a nasty fall last night but babies seem to be ok. Got to be monitored again in a bit and can hopefully come home later. Will be back on when I'm home I can't do it on my phone xx

Oh no! How awful! Glad the babies seem OK... are you alright?

Take care of you and your LOs :hugs:


----------



## Kimboowee

Hope your ok and able to get home later Tasha :hugs:

I had a quick look at the MA form and for once it doesn't look too complicated!! Hopefully work will send me the stuff they would today and I can start getting hold of them for my highest paid weeks. Something will have to go wrong though, work are so incompetant with things like this!


----------



## chocojen

Tasha that sounds scary glad you and babies r ok, hope to see you on here at home later xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha, glad to hear your babies are OK and that they are monitoring you carefully. :hugs:

Chocojen- I think it changes at 29 weeks..lol :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Isnt it scary to think that any of us could go into labour at any time now really! Ahh.
I was lying in bed last night thinking "Ill be a mum in 11 weeks" and it all hit home that this is all real haha!
I dont even know how to hold a baby really let alone change or feed one :| Scared now lol. 

Tasha - I hope everything is ok and youre home before you know it! Take it easy sweetie. Thinking of you <3


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Don't worry gem!

I was like that, really unmaternal and not a clue until my DD was born, I'd never changed a nappy or anything! It just all makes sense eventually, I remember getting her home from hospital, putting her car seat on the floor in the lounge and me and OH just sat there and looked at her thinking 'ok...what do we do now!?'


----------



## HayleyAnn

Hi ladies, can i join?

Im due my first "yellow" baby on 9th April. Only just found this place but looks like you;re all quite chatty.

:)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome, Hayley!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everythings ok tasha xxxx

ive been to hospital this morning, my bp was high but not too high, had no protien in my urine today, so reluctantly they have let me go till friday when i have to go back, ive had bloods taken today too so will get results then

they have just said im suppost to be on strict bed rest , OH wants to get MIL to come and stay which will be ABSOLUTELY no good for my blood pressure!!! so told him to bugger off as i cant stand the sight of her when im well never mind when im vunerable !!


----------



## lilgemsy

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Don't worry gem!
> 
> I was like that, really unmaternal and not a clue until my DD was born, I'd never changed a nappy or anything! It just all makes sense eventually, I remember getting her home from hospital, putting her car seat on the floor in the lounge and me and OH just sat there and looked at her thinking 'ok...what do we do now!?'

Thats made me feel a fair bit better haha!
I need my mum to be off work around the time the baby comes really though, or Ill be totally alone! I think Ill be scared to even touch him at first incase I break him or something haha.

Rainbow - Good to hear theyve let you home! Take it easy :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Welcome Hayley!

Abz thats what Dean and I did - put the carseat down in the living room, and we both didn't know what to do next! LOL! All comes naturally!


----------



## Kimboowee

x-Rainbow-x said:


> hope everythings ok tasha xxxx
> 
> ive been to hospital this morning, my bp was high but not too high, had no protien in my urine today, so reluctantly they have let me go till friday when i have to go back, ive had bloods taken today too so will get results then
> 
> *they have just said im suppost to be on strict bed rest , OH wants to get MIL to come and stay which will be ABSOLUTELY no good for my blood pressure!!! so told him to bugger off as i cant stand the sight of her when im well never mind when im vunerable *!!

Defo not good!


----------



## cola pops

Just wanted I am really struggling today, it would have been my husbands 34th birthday today if cancer hadn't cut his life so short at 29. I know I am extremly lucky to have fallen in love again, but I still miss him. Sorry I just needed to write it somewhere, so I can acknowlege what today is.


----------



## laura3103

:hugs: cola pops.x.x


----------



## laura3103

welcome hayley.x


----------



## laura3103

ladies its now time to start taking it easy too many girls going into hospital.x.x keep those little ones baking a while longer yet.x.x


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: cola pops :hugs:
Tasha- hope all is OK with you and the little ones! 
As far as coming home and putting baby down- seems to be what everyone I've talked to did with their baby when they got home!!! I guess it's standard practice, lol
So had another night of bad sleep beacuse of my hips! I really am hoping that keeping up on my physical therapy exercises will help and not make it worse as it has been. My mommy Boppy isn't even working right :cry:


----------



## bernina

:hugs: cola pops. So very sorry for your loss.

Welcome Hayley and any other new folks I might have missed.

Tasha, glad babies are doing well after your fall, hope you're not too sore and that further monitoring shows everything is just fine.

Rainbow, hope your bp stays low. Hopefully lots of Alex time will help it out :)

Snow day today for me, only got about 5 inches of snow but just could not face the commute, don't feel like getting stranded while pregnant. Feeling kind of achey and run down today, drinking lots of water in hopes that helps a bit. Little one was active this morning but has been quiet since. 

Had our first childbirth class last night, really nothing new was covered but hopefully the remaining 3 classes will provide more information. 

MissFox, sorry you didn't get a good nights rest last night, hope you're able to find a position tonight that is comfortable for you.


----------



## chocojen

cola pops I cant imagine how hard that must have been lots of hugs and kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

rainbow so pleased you are home for now at least take it easy and keep the MIL at bay xxxxxxxx

Hayley, welcome this is a very friendly group.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just watched Black Swan, it is amazing thoroughly recommend it


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Don't know if I mentioned this on here, but I've decided to change where i'm giving birth. 

I'm going to a birthing center now. :) 

I feel so much more relaxed about the whole labor thing now. Because I know that I will be able to voice what I want to do with my body during the labor, instead of being told by nurses and doctors what is "Best for me". 

Just a huge weight off my back. I'm so excited now!! :) 

Ha ha ha... if i did mention this before, than it's probably the preggo brain. I'm repeating myself like an old person. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone have their dark line yet?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

BrandiCanucks said:


> Anyone have their dark line yet?

It's not dark... but it's visible. :flower:


----------



## chocojen

I have a line, it is wonky though!!!! I thought it would be dead straight. :haha:

Here is my 28+4 bump, sorry OH is away so had to take it on timer and with the camara balanced on a load of books.
 



Attached Files:







P1050614.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luvmyangel

Hi ladies thought I would give an update.

I went to see the dr on tuesday and I am measuring 36cm when I shouldn't be past 32 right now so I had a US done and I have extra fluid and the baby is a little over 4lbs. My dr is thinking my water could break early due to the size I am already so I need to take it easy from now on. The scary part is that if I deliver before 34 weeks my baby would end up being 2 hours away since the hospital by me isn't able to care for babies that young. 

Hope everyone feels better and stays out of hospitals for awhile!!


----------



## bernina

Casey, good for you on choosing a birthing center, sounds like that is the right decision for the birth you envision. 

Any of the US ladies watch One Born Every Minute last night? After watching I can honestly see why those desiring minimal intervention and natural labor choose the birthing centers. While I enjoyed the show I have to admit I was a bit disappointed with how they treated the couple who wanted to go natural. Just made them seem like total whackos who were way out in left field, even though they were just first time parents who wanted this to be as natural an experience as possible, while still having the safety net of medical professionals around them. 

I'm still up in the air in how I want our labor to be. I admit that watching the one Mom who got the epidural from the beginning seemed to have the easiest time of things and be the most alert and have the most energy for her baby after birth. I think I'll go into things hoping for no pain meds, but won't feel one bit guilty when I'm begging for the epi :) 

Brandi, I have the dark line, have for a few weeks. It's not super dark though, I have light skin so I think that's why. I've read the darker your skin the darker the line can be. SIL had a very dark one as she has olive toned skin. Mine isn't straight either, goes one way below the belly button and another above it, I thought it was just me! Glad to hear I'm not the only one.

ChocoJen, great bump pic honey!!! I forgot if you were :pink: or :blue: but when I saw your bump I immediately thought :blue: which is what you are! I feel like I'm carrying so high.

Luvmyangel, glad that you were given a scan to check on little one's progress. I had a close friend in a similar situation, excess fluid and large baby and she ended up going nearly to 40 weeks. Did have to have a c section due to position of baby, but he was born a healthy 8 lbs. Big, but not huge. Baby and Mom are doing great. Hope you're able to keep little one cooking until they're nice and ready.


----------



## chocojen

I have no idea when I see bumps whether they are boys or girls, I am just pleased mine seems to be growing!


----------



## bernina

Old wives tale says carrying low is boy and high is girl, but of course there's no science behind that at all, just fun guessing :)


----------



## chocojen

it had better be a boy, otherwise we have to redo the paint job in the nursery and need to get some different clothes!!!


----------



## bernina

That's exactly how I feel, we had 2 u/s that said girl, but nothing is 100% until they're born. Way too much pink in our nursery for a boy :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

LOL! We have SOOO much clothes!! Not a single one is boys... and only a small percentage are neutral. lol If it's a boy... he'll be wearing lots of pink until we can switch.


----------



## lilgemsy

ChocoJen - Lovely bump! :)

Luvmyangel - Hope everything is ok and LO doesnt come too early!

Cola Pops - Hugs for you sweetie. Cant imagine how youre feeling :/ Were all here if you ever need a shoulder!

Ahhh. Ive noticed blood from down below AGAIN.
I am not going back to that hospital. Not again. This is the 3rd time in 2 weeks that Ive bled. Its not right! I dont know why it keeps happening but I know I dont like it lol.
Its not as bad this time though. More of a pinky colour atm rather than bright red and not quite as much blood.
I did however have some sharp pains in my stomach before while shopping like low down but I thought it'd just be Ollie lying on something making it hurt or something.
Any ideas what it could be? :/
If it doesnt get any better or it just gets worse then Ill have to go get checked but I really dont want to!


----------



## MissFox

I have a line but it's started really low and hasn't moved up much- pretty much stops at the top of my undies. 
Got tons to do today- love the bump pic though!!! 
I was just watching the video we got from the 3d4d and there is no denying that it's a girl! 2 ultra sounds and if I have any more the sonographer will continue to check- but she said she hasn't been wrong yet. And there were no boy bits visible at all.


----------



## chocojen

We have only 3 baby grows which are neutral that we bought after having our 12 week scan!


----------



## bernina

chocojen said:


> We have only 3 baby grows which are neutral that we bought after having our 12 week scan!

What's a baby grow, i hear the term often and just am not sure what it is?

And a baby vest, is that what we call a onesie in the US?

And muslins, are those basically receiving blankets, do you use them to swaddle or use as burp clothes, etc?

Sorry for being so clueless!!!


----------



## camishantel

:wave: Hayley.. 
gem hope the bleed stops 
Rainbow hope the bp stays down just rest for now 
Tasha hope you are ok... no more falling 
I know I am missing someone but my brain is on no sleep as Caleb has been so active at night that I am not sleeping well.. 

I watched One born Every Minute last night... honestly I want to stay at home as long as possible and I am sorry but the doula was annoying and the nurse was just trying to monitor the baby to make sure the baby wasn't in distress or anything and they were having nothing of the nurse... I wish we could actually see what it is they cut out of the show...


----------



## chocojen

bernina a baby grow is like a sleep suit it is an all in one that covers feet and has poppers up the legs and front. 
a muslin is used for mopping up sick protecting you from sick inburoing etc
I have forgotton what the other thing you asked about was!


----------



## chocojen

oh a vest, that is a short sleeved vest which poppers up under the bum!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> Old wives tale says carrying low is boy and high is girl, but of course there's no science behind that at all, just fun guessing :)

i like going by the hairy tummy theory :thumbup:


----------



## HayleyAnn

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! xx

Casey i love your name! Its the name we have chosen if we have a lil girl :)

So nice to see a popular thread on these forums.

How are we all??


----------



## CaseyBaby718

HayleyAnn said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! xx
> 
> Casey i love your name! Its the name we have chosen if we have a lil girl :)
> 
> So nice to see a popular thread on these forums.
> 
> How are we all??

are you guys spelling it the same way? My grandma got on my case because it's not spelled right. lol But DH and I found out that it's the Australian way... so now I have a reason. :thumbup:

We didn't know that when we decided on the spelling though. lol


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, what does hairy tummy indicate? I've grown some extra fuzz that's for sure!

ChocoJen, thanks for the explanation of what things are. Posts about hospital bag packing are going to make a lot more sense from now on!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> Rainbow, what does hairy tummy indicate? I've grown some extra fuzz that's for sure!
> 
> ChocoJen, thanks for the explanation of what things are. Posts about hospital bag packing are going to make a lot more sense from now on!

its suppost to be the extra testosterone in ur system makes ur tummy hairy 

i can say it defo works for me with phoebe i just had little bits but with alex and this LO im like a gorilla

but again just like the rest just for fun x


----------



## caro103

tasha hope they let you go home soon!

I'm hoping they got the sex right too, though DH isn't convinced, lol! if we have a girl she'll be dressed in lots of boy clothes too but the nursery;s pretty neutral! time will tell :D xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

x-Rainbow-x said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow, what does hairy tummy indicate? I've grown some extra fuzz that's for sure!
> 
> ChocoJen, thanks for the explanation of what things are. Posts about hospital bag packing are going to make a lot more sense from now on!
> 
> its suppost to be the extra testosterone in ur system makes ur tummy hairy
> 
> i can say it defo works for me with phoebe i just had little bits but with alex and this LO im like a gorilla
> 
> but again just like the rest just for fun xClick to expand...

My friend had a hairy tummy and she had a girl. I'm also having a girl and got the hairy tummy. 

All these wives tales. :D lol


----------



## camishantel

I'm having a boy and have no more hair on my tummy than normal.. always have had a little peach fuzz


----------



## Tasha360

HI girls, im home and well sorry didnt update sooner had a long sleep this afternoon. The babies are both ok. Im still getting tightenings but they are not as regular as last night and not painful just a bit uncomfortable. Was soo scared last night i honestly thought babies were coming. I fell on my tummy after mopping the floor, called triage who told me to go straight up. Got there at 8pm and wasnt seen till 10.30pm. They tried to monitor me but had trouble picking up both hb's so they scanned me. They found the girls hb straight away but had trouble finding the boys. I asked if they had found it and they said no and evryone went silent. I have never been so scared in my life!! Then he said ahh there it is. So everything was fine with babies and they put me back on the monitor. Then started getting regular tightenings which were quite uncomfortable. They showed on the monitor as being about 4 mins apart. They decided to keep me in and they carried on through the night but have eased off alot today. Still getting them every now and again but not as uncomfy or regular. So hopefully everythings ok and it was just the stress.

Great bump Jen!

Big hugs cola pops xxx

Hope you have got checked gem and evrythings ok! 

Welcome Hayley ill add you to our list

Sorry if ive missed anyone

xxx


----------



## camishantel

glad your home Tasha...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha I'm so glad everythings ok... What a fright! Take it easy xxxx

Babys had a bit of a quiet one the last couple of days which means I'm probably in for a proper battering between now and Friday. Woohoo! 
Just noticed that I've leaked a tiny bit from the boobies. Im really hoping I'm one of those who doesn't properly come in til I actually start BFing. I can deal with it at the mo. It's so slight that I don't need pads. Fingers crossed!


----------



## chocojen

Tasha so pleased all is ok

Rainbow I have lots of extra hair so maybe that works too!

Just thought if they get it wrong for enough of us we can just all swap stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## SazzleR

Cottleston I woke up to a yellow patch on the inside of nighty this morning so think I must be starting to leak too. Haven't noticed any in my bra today so hopefully it's just a night time thing for now! Oh the joys of pregnancy! x


----------



## camishantel

CottlestonPie said:


> Tasha I'm so glad everythings ok... What a fright! Take it easy xxxx
> 
> Babys had a bit of a quiet one the last couple of days which means I'm probably in for a proper battering between now and Friday. Woohoo!
> Just noticed that I've leaked a tiny bit from the boobies. Im really hoping I'm one of those who doesn't properly come in til I actually start BFing. I can deal with it at the mo. It's so slight that I don't need pads. Fingers crossed!

I have been a literal dripping fountain the last few days.. and if I squeeze a little out squirts white and clear stuff.. I mean seriously dripping at this point...


----------



## chocojen

night girls x


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha - Glad you are OK for now..have to take it easy which is no mean feat when you have 2 kiddies already!

I am exhausted so off to bed in a min - just popping in to say hello and hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## laura3103

rainbow i agree with the extra hair i'm like a man at the minute i shave my legs and they are back to what they was before the next day and i'm even get hairs on my chin :cry: never had this with gertie so its defo a boy thing


----------



## lilgemsy

So glad everything is ok Tasha.
I wouldnt be doing anymore mopping for a while if I were you! 

Err I was gonna say something else here then clicked onto something else an then back here and now I forget :/
If I remember then Ill say xD


----------



## DanaBump

:hugs: cola :hugs:

a little sad day for me too as today was the due date for the pregnancy i lost right before this one. gotta say, i don't think of it often but still a little sad.


----------



## MissFox

So I just got back from my appointment- had to see one of the Drs instead of the MW but I'm so happy I'm seeing the MWs instead! The guy is deaf and couldn't hear a thing I said!!! I really don't want him to deliver my baby! 
On the upside- I was the first person in hte office today with good blood pressure- everyone else was high! AND My total weight gain so far is 14lbs GO ME! I'm pretty excited about that! 
Have a good night and I'll talk to you all later!

:hugs: dana :hugs:


----------



## bernina

:hugs: Dana :hugs:

Yea for a great appointment MissFox!!

Oh Cami, about One Born...I agree, the doula was annoying and she should have worked with the couple much more and explained about the monitoring or at the very least talked to the nurse directly and state the couple's wishes. That one nurse was just trying to do her job and make sure baby was well and not in distress. I think there's a happy middle between natural and medical. And the husband was really annoying me. My own DH kept asking if he was humping his wife the way he was straddling between her legs, was kind of weird!!


----------



## camishantel

that and them both moaning and groaning in the shower and he was totally naked in there with her it cracked me up so the nurses making faces in the nurses station would have been me


----------



## bernina

Oh yeah the moaning! I think they were chanting open open or something, some type of visualization exercise or something. When they showed the nurses eye rolling I wasn't sure if they could actually hear what was going on inside the room or if the camera's just wanted us to think that they could, but I'm guessing they probably could hear them. I can't wait to see the one where the guy drops the camera on the baby, they look like a fun couple!


----------



## babybefore30

Hi ladies I have not been on here for a long time but as it is starting to get closer thought I would come and say hello, I hope you are all well, can't believe our babies will be here soon. x


----------



## HayleyAnn

CaseyBaby718 said:


> HayleyAnn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! xx
> 
> Casey i love your name! Its the name we have chosen if we have a lil girl :)
> 
> So nice to see a popular thread on these forums.
> 
> How are we all??
> 
> are you guys spelling it the same way? My grandma got on my case because it's not spelled right. lol But DH and I found out that it's the Australian way... so now I have a reason. :thumbup:
> 
> We didn't know that when we decided on the spelling though. lolClick to expand...


We are spelling it Kasey-Marie. We are hoping if its a girl to get "lilly" in there somewhere too asfter my OH's Aunt who sadly lost her battle to cancer in December 2010. Wanted to get approval from his family first though. So if all goes to plan it will be Kasey-Marie Lilly.
Unfortunately the company my OH now works for is called Eli Lilly and think it would look suspicious if we use that name so we will see haha. :shrug:


----------



## chocojen

Welcome back babybefore 30.

US ladies is one born... over there the series from last year that was filmed here or have they made one in the US too?

I am going to aquanatal this morning and after last weeks disappointment I have booked my place already so wont be missing it this time! Gonna book up for next week too. This afternoon going for coffee and cake with a friend and her LO and then this evening tackling the laundry pile!

What is everyone else up to?

xx

ps anyone started perineal massage? does it work?


----------



## babybefore30

Ladies, anybodies ribs hurt, my baby constantly feels like he has an arm up there or something. He is lying transverse but it is so painful it only seems to be when I am sitting down at work?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Baby is traverse too at the moment, and s/he either really likes or hates the bus as I get constantly batterd in the ribs during my commute!


----------



## loopy82

Mine is traverse as well and I think she has been for ages. Have been getting a bit worried even though I know there is plenty of time, it's reassuring to see that quite a few of our LO's are the same!


----------



## kennyb

Hello

I've been stalking the April Sweetpeas forum for quite some time and have finally got around to registering today on my first day of Mat leave. Hope you don't mind me butting in at this late stage.

I'm expecting twins - a boy and a girl with official due date of 2nd April (I know they'll arrive in march or even sooner but I've really enjoyed following this forum).

Already have 1 little girl who's nearly 5, very excited to meet no's 2 and 3 but also a bit apprehensive about double trouble!!


----------



## Tasha360

HI kenny b, great to see another twin mummy. Im expecting boy/ girl twins on 1st!! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

kennyb said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been stalking the April Sweetpeas forum for quite some time and have finally got around to registering today on my first day of Mat leave. Hope you don't mind me butting in at this late stage.
> 
> I'm expecting twins - a boy and a girl with official due date of 2nd April (I know they'll arrive in march or even sooner but I've really enjoyed following this forum).
> 
> Already have 1 little girl who's nearly 5, very excited to meet no's 2 and 3 but also a bit apprehensive about double trouble!!

:hi: its great to see another set of twins!!!


----------



## kennyb

Thanks Tasha. I'm sure I'll be picking your brains and asking for advice over the next few months, I can't seem to remember anything from when my little girl first arrived!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Lol its still quite fresh in my memory, my youngest is only 9 months! Hows your pregnancy been so far? x


----------



## lilgemsy

Hii KennyB, welcome to the forum!

Ahh how cute youre both expecting twins with 1 day apart :3 Thats adorable ahah!
What if you both have them at the same time?! Thatd be madness.


----------



## laura3103

Hi girls,

Went for my growth scan today and little man is not so little he is roughly 3lb 5oz already!!! He's also head down think he turned last night cause he was very active.

I actually saw my proper consultant today and complained about the last doctor I saw and he is gonna have words with him as he should not have been so rude about my weight.

He as told me not to worry about it and just concentrate on baby and myself so I was happy with appointment.

On the down side my BP as started to creep up so looks like I'm gonna be suffering with that again so gonna try and rest as much as I can and not stress out don't fancy stoppin in hospital


----------



## camishantel

yay for nicer Dr. 
afm- I am exhausted to the point now where I just don't sleep well at all... I am on weekly visits now as well so go in again on friday and have my next growth scan on feb 14th the day after my birthday and valentines day...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

glad your scan went well laura , and yup thats a good weight my LO was that on monday two weeks ahead of you ! 

try to relax ......... i need to practice what i preach lol

ive ordered a bp machine for the house with a large cuff , tbh i dont know if it was a good idea or not as i keep checking my bp all the time now to make sure its not going up which im sure is just stressing me out even more


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I have made a decision about babies name!

my baby will be called 

Benjamin William 

I think Alex and Ben will go lovely together ! 

and if my OH decides to call him Benji i will just have to hit him over the head with something very heavy :rofl:


----------



## chocojen

Welcome Kenny

Laura so plaeased your appointment was more positive

Rainbow love the name, I really like william but OH is less keen.

Aquanatal was brilliant this morning. It was really funny as 5 of us all had the same mothercare tankini on!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Rainbow thats a gorgeous name!
Goes really well :)


----------



## cola pops

:hugs: To you too xxx
Thankyou all for your support yesterday xx


DanaBump said:


> :hugs: cola :hugs:
> 
> a little sad day for me too as today was the due date for the pregnancy i lost right before this one. gotta say, i don't think of it often but still a little sad.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh I got worked so hard today :( I ended up working through horrid braxton hicks while listening to customers on the phone go on and on about how incompetent I am just because I can't magic away their technical issues. I'm achey and tired now :(


----------



## kennyb

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies.

Tash my pregnancy's been o.k so far, i was nauseous during the first 12 weeks especially in the evening but everything after that seemed to be fine. 

That's until a couple of weeks ago when I suddenly ballooned and I now look like I've swallowed a beach ball. Had been coming home from work with elephant feet and cankles every evening which is not a good look so I was so ready for my maternity leave to start!!!:happydance:

Other than feeling uncomfortable and a bit freaked by the constant baby movement that I can feel (8 limbs feels a lot different to 4 lol) it seems to be going fine at the moment - touch wood!!


----------



## Tasha360

I think thats lovely Rainbow and it goes very well with Alex's name.

Laura I saw Dr Fitzgibbon last Thursday and he was lovely, much nicer than the other few ive seen. Both of mine measured 3lb 8oz at 30+6.

xx


----------



## Tasha360

kennyb said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies.
> 
> Tash my pregnancy's been o.k so far, i was nauseous during the first 12 weeks especially in the evening but everything after that seemed to be fine.
> 
> That's until a couple of weeks ago when I suddenly ballooned and I now look like I've swallowed a beach ball. Had been coming home from work with elephant feet and cankles every evening which is not a good look so I was so ready for my maternity leave to start!!!:happydance:
> 
> Other than feeling uncomfortable and a bit freaked by the constant baby movement that I can feel (8 limbs feels a lot different to 4 lol) it seems to be going fine at the moment - touch wood!!

Yeah the movements really weird isnt it, much different to my singleton pregnancies. You will have to post a bump pic, i dont think im that big to be honest, maybe because the girl is fully engaged already and boy is lay ontop of her so they are both squished down the bottom.

xx


----------



## laura3103

yeah fitzgibbon was lovely i must have got names mixed up last time lol but hes booked me in to see him next time as well cause i was stressed out.

choco i asked the sonographer why on my last scan they put sub-optimal view and she said it was cause of my extra chub but she put it nicely lol.

well i'm soo tired today been up since 6am and have only just got in been visiting today and had my dinner at a friends which was nice as i havent been out all as i dont have a car at the moment.

rainbow i would be constantly hooked up the machine if i had one i get worked up just watching the numbers on it at the midwifes and hospital.

i was shocked to find that baby measured big but consultant did say baby was in proportion so its prob nothing to do with GD fxd.

oh well off to bed now hope you have all had a good day.x.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive got to go to hospital tomorrow morning, we have managed to get alex in nursery because OH has a important meeting he cant get out of and i dont really wanna drive with alex in the car feeling poorly, nursery have been really good and put someone extra on so he can go in


----------



## laura3103

oh thats good of the nursery to do that i'm not liking driving at the minute i seem to have lost all patience with other drivers and lose my temper so easy. 

plus feeling tired all the time is not good so i try to leave gertie iwth my dad or sister if i need to pop out at least then she not at risk and doesnt have to hear my foul language lol.


----------



## JakesMummy

1/3 off baby stuff at Sainsburys, again - Time to get some nappies!


----------



## chocojen

hope tomorrow goes well rainbow xxxxxxxxxxx

Laura glad you are sounding so much more positive about your antenatal care

I too am off to bed now as exhausted. See you tomorrow ladies xxx


----------



## MissFox

Just poppin' in to say HI!!! 
DH had a job interview today but his application said "FORKLIFT ONLY" because of his shoulder- they called him in for a postion that would require lots of heavy lifting- needless to say- no job :(
Anyways- off to birthday dinner with family. Talk to all of you tomorrow!


----------



## bernina

I think it was Chocojen who asked about OBEM in the US, it's a new series filmed here in the states at a hospital in Ohio.

Rainbow, LOVE the name, goes very well with Alex!!

Welcome to the new lady who's expecting twins, I'm so sorry your name has slipped my mind and I can't go back while I'm typing.

Had my appt today, HB was 140 and I'm measuring 31/32 weeks so spot on. I think baby is laying transverse as well although dr said he thought he felt her head down, but I can't feel anything down there, just feel two hard lumps on either side. Sounds like lots of us are transverse at the moment. 

A bit upset, dr was so nice and gave me a prescription for a breast pump only to find out that my HMO insurance only covers a cheapy manual pump! That's not even worth the effort since I'm going to be back at work 3 days a week. DH works for the insurance company and even with his connections couldn't get them to reconsider. The pump I want (Medela Freestyle) is $285 and that's the absolute cheapest price I can find. Still trying to figure out if I should get that one or go with the cheaper Pump in Style, although that only saves me like $85. Decisions decisions.


----------



## camishantel

Happy birthday sam


----------



## bernina

Happy Birthday MissFox!!! :cake:


----------



## HayleyAnn

Good Morning Ladies,

How are we all?

Im feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed but god knows how long for..... Third trimester is taking its toll.

Had my first NCT antenatal class last night, only 4 other couples and they were all lovely. Really enjoyed it :)
We're all due within 8 days of each other, me 9th, then 13th,15t, and 17th April. Fantastic to have the dates so close.

I am the only one measuring big at the moment.
At 26wks i was 28cm
At 28wks i was 32cm
Got my next appointment on monday and i will be 31wks..... Hoping baby is evening out, really dont want a big baby as the first lol.

Anyone else been measuring big? I was lucky that baby was head down at my last appointment but whether it is now is another story.

Nice to see twins on here seeing as i am a fraternal twin myself.


----------



## laura3103

hayley my baby is measuring big i had a scan yesterday and have been told hes 3 weeks ahead and already weighs about 3lb 5oz so hes gonna be a big boy.


----------



## HayleyAnn

Laura, midwives here dont tell you predicted weight unless you get referred for a scan and then its the hospital that tell you so i have no way of knowing size i only know measurement at the moment. :S *eek*


----------



## laura3103

yeah i have to have growth scans cause of my BMI and i have to see my midwife every week from next week cause of my blood pressure so i will find out if i'm measuring big on wednesday i feel huge compared to when i was carrying my daughter.


----------



## chocojen

Morning everyone, How are you all today?

It is my last day off today and it is gonna be a bit quieter today although I am still going out to meet a friend for lunch. He lives just around the corner and is a paramedic at work his wife is 5 weeks ahead of me with their first baby so we thought it would be good to get to know each other a bit better!

OH gets home tonight and I cant wait, I hate evenings in the house on my own, I am fine til it comes to turning all the lights off locking uup and going to bed then I start thinking I have forgotten something and hace to check about 3 times! Oh and I miss his company and cuddles too of course!!!!!!

I see the midwife next on tues, looking forward to her having a feel and am hoping she can say which way up bubs is. I think I am measuring about right as I dont feel particularly big. But guess I will find out tuesday!

xx


----------



## chocojen

Sam sorry to hear about the job that is rubbish. Hope you still enjoyed your birthday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Hope you had a lovely birthday Sam!

Im feeling crap today, still getting loads of BH and they're really uncomfortable. Gotta do housework then gotta take Jaimee to pre school. Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Tasha360

Oh and 32 weeks today- where is the time going??? xx


----------



## gertrude

i'm measuring big too - 33w @ 28w, but the midwife did agree that as I'm a big girl (and most of that was probably xmas chocolate :D) that it wasn't something to worry about :D

I overdid it again last night, at an event at work until 8 so am working from home today. I ache everywhere :(

pickle is really rolling and moving and kicking though which is so wonderful :) the other night you could feel them turning over - OH loved it lots!

Now, why is it still only Friday and not the weekend - grrr


----------



## loopy82

bernina said:


> I think it was Chocojen who asked about OBEM in the US, it's a new series filmed here in the states at a hospital in Ohio.
> 
> Rainbow, LOVE the name, goes very well with Alex!!
> 
> Welcome to the new lady who's expecting twins, I'm so sorry your name has slipped my mind and I can't go back while I'm typing.
> 
> Had my appt today, HB was 140 and I'm measuring 31/32 weeks so spot on. I think baby is laying transverse as well although dr said he thought he felt her head down, but I can't feel anything down there, just feel two hard lumps on either side. Sounds like lots of us are transverse at the moment.
> 
> A bit upset, dr was so nice and gave me a prescription for a breast pump only to find out that my HMO insurance only covers a cheapy manual pump! That's not even worth the effort since I'm going to be back at work 3 days a week. DH works for the insurance company and even with his connections couldn't get them to reconsider. The pump I want (Medela Freestyle) is $285 and that's the absolute cheapest price I can find. Still trying to figure out if I should get that one or go with the cheaper Pump in Style, although that only saves me like $85. Decisions decisions.

Don't know if this helps but I ended up getting the Medela Swing which has really good reviews over here. It's £90 new but I got one 2nd hand off ebay for £45 and bought a new breast shield for a couple of pounds. Have sterilised it and it seems to work well, really pleased with it.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

It's funny, but I cant remember being measured at all last time and it wasn't in my notes, then again I saw so many different midwifes and moved from wales to the midlands in the middle of pregnancy! This time I'm right on target apparently, even though I feel like a giant lump compared to last time.
Taking OH to my next appmnt as it's on our anniversary and he hasn't heard the heartbeat yet :)!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im back from hospital again

i have no headache today for the first time in over a week !

still got protien in my urine, my bp was ok ish and bloods were fine

they think baby is head down now and is measuring about 33 weeks ish

i have to go back monday and thursday for more bp profiles and to make sure medication is right for me

im now officially finished work till next march !! handed in sicknote while i was there.


----------



## laura3103

glad things are looking ok rainbow and yay for no work.

i'm having a very lazy day today just got to tidy the living room up in abit just making sure gertie has gone to sleep before i start.

i'm off out tomorrow for my friends bday and i just cant find anything to wear that i feel comfy in i brought a long maxi dress and i just feel very big and fat so think its gonna be trousers and a nice top cant fail with the old faithfulls and whats even better they are pre preggers trouser that didnt quite fit but fit me lovely now lol so i will defo feel good in them haha.


----------



## lilgemsy

Woo for finishing work, Rainbow! :D

Have fun tomorrow, Laura :)

Ahh Im so tired. I think Im becoming nocturnal. I was up till like 7am texting some guy AGAIN last night... second night on the run. Im really confused by him lol. Hes decided he wants to be more than friends and I do like him and all but I cant commit to anyone but my baby atm... its just horrendous timing. He said me and my baby deserve someone to be there for us and he'd happily play the role of daddy to my baby and he wants me as his girlfriend.
I dont know what to do lol!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive only put on 2lb since 12 weeks but im totally limited in what i can wear because of the shape my tummy has gone so ive got like 3 tops i can wear and thats it lol

is anyone else absolutely starving all the time??


----------



## camishantel

ugh I feel like crap today.. I have totally forgot about bump pic will try to do one when I get back from the Dr.


----------



## laura3103

yes rainbow i'm hungry all the time recently i seem to have developed a thing for bacon sandwichs with red sauce at 1 in the morning lol i wake up gagging for one.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i read my notes and i had ketones in my wee today, which i really really dont understand as last night i had chicken and chips (lots), full bag of minstrals, full box of vieneese wirls blush:) and this morning i had 4 slices of toast and still had ketones in my wee and im absolutely starving!!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

x-Rainbow-x said:


> i read my notes and i had ketones in my wee today, which i really really dont understand as last night i had chicken and chips (lots), full bag of minstrals, full box of vieneese wirls blush:) and this morning i had 4 slices of toast and still had ketones in my wee and im absolutely starving!!!!

Try drinking more water rather than eating more food


----------



## MissFox

I'm jealous you all get so much time off work! My birthday was good but I've got to work today also- only day I don't think I have to work is Sunday (superbowl). I felt like I was going to hav a panic attack most of the day yesterday and didn't know what was wrong but I'm OK now. I think about it now and it's probably because I've had a major problem on my birthday almost every year since I was 10- something always goes wrong and I think I was waiting for Sh*t to hit the fan.
I'm not starving all the time but I can definitely eat! 
Lilgemsy- I think that if he really feels that way about you you need to let him know where you are and that you need to focus on you and your baby and you will let him be there but not necessarily as a boyfriend. You need to make sure you and LO are all good and get comfortable before a new relationship because it can be hard. If he really likes you he'll prove it ;)


----------



## smeej

Hey Ladies,

Happy birthday Sam!

Hayley ann, Laura and Gertrude - I'm also measuring very large! more info below :)

rainbow - fab that you are home and now on Mat leave!

Thank Goodness it's nearly the weekend - I've not had a great week as work has been mega stressful and ive had to work late every night, plus i'm not sleeping and I feel huge and really uncomfortable :( My bump seems bigger than some people who are far further ahead, and it's extremely tight - plus whenever i stand up, the pressure on my lower abdomen and groin is really quite sore. I'm waddling about suporting my tummy!

Anyway - I had another growth scan this morning, and also got results from my "lucozade challenge" from 2 weeks ago.

Baby is still measuring consistently large all over, with abdominal circumference off the scale. Her estimated weight is already 4lb1oz at 30 weeks exactly! 

However, I am also carrying lots of excess fluid - the normal range is 4 - 25cm, and i'm measuring just over 30cm!

So, the combination of that, plus the fact that my initial blood sugar results are on the higher end of the range - the midwife has arranged for me to have the fasting glucose tolerance test next week to get a clearer idea as to whether it's gestational diabetes or not, andshe has also arranged an appointment with the consultant for Thursday to review things.

I know there can be quite a few reasons for carrying excess fluid - with Gestational Diabetes being one of them - but I know there are also other potential reasons ( some defects) - so i'm now feeling quite worried, scared and low. I also know that theres a higher risk of preterm labour that can cause cord prolapse and placental abruption :(

Anyway, I came back into work after the hospital and just burst into floods of tears and couldn't stop crying .

Ofcourse I know that I may be worrying over absolutely nothing, but i think it's just the fear of the unknown and the what ifs? Hopefully next week i'll get some more results and some more info , so at least having knowledge should help me be better equipped to deal with things. I'm just so stressed, exhausted and hormonal whichisn't helping :)

Hopefully this weekend I'll manage to get some rest and try not to worry too much.


----------



## lilgemsy

Miss fox - Glad you had a nice birthday :) And enjoy your day off on Sunday.

I cant half eat lately too lol - on the days where Im not throwing up like.
Piling the pounds on now!

Hmmm heres my 29 +4 weeks bump.
From the side and front :)
My belly button is gross xD
 



Attached Files:







DSC00202.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC00204.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chocojen

Impressive bump gem!
Rainbow great news about your BP and congrats on no more work! In nursing we have always been taught ketones are a sign of dehydration, so try drinking more.
Sam glad to hear you enjoyed your birthday.
Smeej sorry you had a hard time today. 
I have made the most of my last day off before the weekend of working and hung out with my friend all afternoon before going to get my haircut. Tonight OH gets home and we are gonna have a takeaway...I cant wait!
x


----------



## gertrude

why is all the advice written to mum's seemingly more about making us feel guilty about something we have NO control over?

for example, from the NCT website about baby positions for birth

"To help your baby to get into a good position, spend as much time as you can in positions in which you can lean forward and where your hips are above your knees, particularly from 34 weeks onward if it&#8217;s your first baby, or 37 weeks if it isn&#8217;t. Evidence that &#8216;re-positioning&#8217; your baby works, however, is mainly anecdotal."

Look at those last 10 words - ANECDOTAL - so basically no evidence for it but let us help you feel that it was something YOU did that made your baby be in the wrong position

and another one

"If he&#8217;s still breech after 34 weeks, you can try to encourage him to turn by using &#8216;bottom-in-the-air&#8217; positions. Either kneel with your forearms on the floor, your head down, and your bottom up, or lie on your back with your feet on the floor, your knees bent up, and three or four pillows under your bottom, for 10-15 minutes two or three times a day. There is currently insufficient research evidence to say how effective these positions are."

Again, look at that last sentence. 

Now I love my birth ball because I feel supported and I can bounce/wriggle whilst it takes the weight out of my joints, but that's all it is. The way these sites are written is REALLY getting on my nerves.

Basicallyour babies will be in whatever position it is they want to be in, irrelevant of what we do - things might help but there is no evidence they do

sorry I think I'm a bit sensitive but I HATE this type of write up

*goes off to calm down*


----------



## gertrude

oh and I had a row with the midwife yesterday about bra's

well she shouldn't have continued to peddle the crap about underwired bra's should she


----------



## MissFox

Great pic lilgemsy! 
I've had an eventful day already! Took my truck into the shop to get the list of things we've found wrong with it fixed before the warranty runs out, Dr's appt with DH (Bipolar meds and how THEY ARE NOT WORKING!) his Dr suggested that he find something he can VOLUNTEER at since he's having a hard time getting a job (UMM NO! IM PRETTY SURE HE NEEDS INCOME NOT TO SPEND MORE MONEY! I wanted to pregoladybitchslap the Dr- even though he's a great guy) and then came into work. 
We're starting to move some things we have out to my mom's house for storage purposes- however, we may also be talking to her about possibly staying with her for a few months so we can get our finances situated. I'm not too happy on the idea but we're running out of options :(
Besides that it's a nice day outside and I wish I wasn't stuck in the office for freaking ever! Next week I get to start working my office days from 10-6 instead of 12-8 though... Today is 11-7. WOOHOO!


----------



## camishantel

back from the Dr. and I am measuring low on fluid now... apparently they want it above 8 I am at a 7 if it gets to 5 they will have to deliver me...


----------



## MissFox

Cami- Hope the fluid stays where it is- Drink lots of water. :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I cant drink anymore I already drink at least 2 gallons a day I will float away lol


----------



## MissFox

lol true true. I forgot that you drink that much water! I'm being naughty- I'm having a cup of coffee- 6oz coffee 8ozmilk lol. Yea Ican still taste the coffee. Well I still hope your fluid levels stay up!!! He's gotta stay put for a while longer!


----------



## DanaBump

got back from dr today only to find out i have YI. apparently the anti biotics i'm on basically guarantee you'll get one. i've never had one before and wow they're a pain! dr gave me a pill to take today and one to take in 3 days which should take care of it. feel like a fool holding an ice pack on my lady parts, but it's the only way i don't scratch the poor thing off! :rofl:

echo went well. the fluid around abby's heart is completely gone. apparently if you're sick like i've been for so long, that can build fluid around baby's heart. interesting fact for sure. just happy it's all over. 

took a tour of the birthing unit. OMG it's swank! flat screen tv, dvd player, stocked fridge, microwave, order food whenenver and whatever i choose, jacuzzi tub and love seat that folds out to a bed for dh. i don't think i'll ever want to leave! got to speak with a lactation specialist who is on staff. we already got to go over a couple things just to get me prepped and i already feel so much better about this whole breast feed/pump situation i'm about to get myself into.
ladies, you may want to ask the hospital about the undies situation as my hospital will supply temp undies so i don't have to worry about ruining any of my own. also she said the one thing most mom's forget is shampoo. i'm going to be sure to buy a small bottle and put it in my bag asap. 

overall? great day!


----------



## MissFox

SO HAPPY TO HEAR THAT! Well not so happy about the YI! I HATE THEM! I kept getting them from the NuvaRing (which is why I haven't had to have a vag exam this pregnancy- I had so many done in the year before from stupid BC)
I really want to tour my L&D at the hospital I'm going ot be delivering at very soon. And good to know about the shampoo! I think next week or the week after (probably the week after) I'm going to take the list of stuff for my hospital bag and start putting stuff in there. We're installing the car seat into the truck once we have the shower just so we're ready because really after that- it could be any time!
PS IM BORED AT WORK!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> SO HAPPY TO HEAR THAT! Well not so happy about the YI! I HATE THEM! I kept getting them from the NuvaRing (which is why I haven't had to have a vag exam this pregnancy- I had so many done in the year before from stupid BC)
> I really want to tour my L&D at the hospital I'm going ot be delivering at very soon. And good to know about the shampoo! I think next week or the week after (probably the week after) I'm going to take the list of stuff for my hospital bag and start putting stuff in there. We're installing the car seat into the truck once we have the shower just so we're ready because really after that- it could be any time!
> PS IM BORED AT WORK!

thankfully my dr took my word for it and didn't ask to do an exam, just prescribed the pills. LOVE her. 
i asked the nusing asst in the birthing center all kinds of questions too, like if i didn't have a robe, the hospital will supply me one. super nice! i am going to make a list while it's all still fresh of what i want/need in the bag. don't forget slippers too! some poor lady was walking around looking miserable when i was touring, couldn't imagine doing that in anything but slippers.


----------



## DanaBump

oh! and i gots me a goodie bag! i do love going to the dr's when they give me free stuff like diapers, wipes, and butt paste.


----------



## camishantel

yay Sam at least till after my shower now which is March 5th so he better stay put until then


----------



## MissFox

When I went to register at target they gave me a goodie bag with diapers, wipes and TONS of coupons. I was showing my friends last night and they were like "Umm, can we use those coupons for your presents???" BACK OFF MY COUPONS GIRLS! I AM GOING TO NEED THOSE! 
lol
You can make March 5th Cami- Think happy thoughts! Well, I should say march 6th- don't want to have baby while at the shower!!! LOL! I'm still hoping my SIL doesn't go into labor at my shower! She's due 3/12 and my shower is 2/26!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> When I went to register at target they gave me a goodie bag with diapers, wipes and TONS of coupons. I was showing my friends last night and they were like "Umm, can we use those coupons for your presents???" BACK OFF MY COUPONS GIRLS! I AM GOING TO NEED THOSE!
> lol
> You can make March 5th Cami- Think happy thoughts! Well, I should say march 6th- don't want to have baby while at the shower!!! LOL! I'm still hoping my SIL doesn't go into labor at my shower! She's due 3/12 and my shower is 2/26!

what?!?!?!?! i registered at target and they gave me squat!! 

tell your friends to look online for coupons.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness ladies I'm soooooooo broody!!! 
My cousin had her baby girl this morning at 6am. 
12hrs later mine and DFs best friends had their baby boy!!
They're both gorgeous. One 6lb, the other 9lb.
And another friend from work has decided to come see me on Thursday with her 2 week old daughter.
All 3 had babies this month... Now its just SIL (due in 4 weeks) and me left! Eeek.


----------



## MissFox

EEP Cottleston!!! That's going to be me soon!!! I have one SIL who is 13 weeks- one SIL who is due March 12 and a friend who is 20 weeks and 2 more friends due within a week of me!!! CRAZY! I hope they all come to my shower and we can take a big PREGGY GIRL picture!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

MissFox said:


> When I went to register at target they gave me a goodie bag with diapers, wipes and TONS of coupons. I was showing my friends last night and they were like "Umm, can we use those coupons for your presents???" BACK OFF MY COUPONS GIRLS! I AM GOING TO NEED THOSE!
> lol
> You can make March 5th Cami- Think happy thoughts! Well, I should say march 6th- don't want to have baby while at the shower!!! LOL! I'm still hoping my SIL doesn't go into labor at my shower! She's due 3/12 and my shower is 2/26!

I registered at Target as well and i loved all the coupons!!! I have already used the one for clothing and detergent! I plan on using the ones for diapers after my shower :)

Ohh and they gave me 2 bags so i got out the sample diapers and put them in lo's diaper bag!!


----------



## DanaBump

i feel like i got robbed :(


----------



## MissFox

It sounds like you got robbed!!! 
I took the really cute pouch the pamper diaper came in and put the huggies diapers in it too- and the wipes they came with. 
OMG guys- 62 days to go!!! It's coming on too fast! 
DH and I are going to havea long talk when I get home... Waving the white flag- going to talk to my mom about moving in. SIGH. He's worried about my mental state if this happens but really- we can try to prolong it or we can embrace it and try now instead of when we loose the house and the truck and really screw ourselves. Plus it'll be a nice summer at the river.


----------



## bernina

*Tasha*, hope the BH are easing up and you were able to put your feet up at the end of a long day. Can't believe you're already 32 weeks!!!

*Gertrude*, hope you're feeling less achey!!

*Loopy*, thanks for the tip on the breast pump, I'll look into that one. Looks like it's around $120 US when on sale.

*Rainbow*, so glad to hear the constant headache has gone, hope it stays away. Congrats on being done with work. Enjoy your well deserved time off.

*Laura*, hope you have a nice time out with friends tomorrow. I'm sure whatever you wear you'll look just fine. 

*Lilgemsy*, I totally agree with the advice MissFox gave you about the guy. If he's a keeper he'll understand you wanting to focus on pregnancy and baby and will be there to support you (but not take time away from baby). Adorable bump pic and your belly button looks totally fine!!! Your skin is so nice and smooth too!

*Cami*, hope you're feeling better. You and smeej need to work out some sort of amniotic fluid transfer. Did the dr give any advice on things you could do to increase fluid levels or is it more just a waiting game at this point? Really hope the levels are good at your next appointment. Thinking of you and Caleb.

*MissFox*, I'm glad you had a nice birthday, maybe you're finally breaking the streak of bad birthdays. I give you so much credit for considering moving in with your Mom until you get your finances straight. I know it can't be easy for you. A summer on the river does sound fantastic, I love that area of the country.

*Smeej*, sorry you have to do the fasting test but of course better to find out and be able to manage things than not to know. Just wanted to tell you (sorry if I'm repeating myself) that a good friend was told her baby was measuring very large and also that she had a lot of excess fluid, but she made it to nearly 40 weeks and delivered a healthy baby boy. I know nothing will stop you from worrying of course, but just wanted to share that one experience.

*Chocojen*, enjoy DH being home and glad you were able to make the most out of your day today.

*Dana*, so glad to hear the fluid around her heart is gone, that is wonderful news. Almost 
makes the yeast infection not seem so bad (almost). Have you tried using an external anti itch cream like Vagisil (check to see if safe during pregnancy though). That stuff works wonders until the real medicine starts to kick in. Your birth center tour sounds like so much fun, DH and I have ours coming up within the next month I think. I got a packet of info from the dr at the last appointment and the birthing units sound similar to what you saw. Also, the next time you're at Target stop by the customer service desk and tell them you didn't get a goody bag when your registered, they should give you one right away. I know on their website it says if you register online to just stop into any store and pick one up. 

*Cotteston*, so exciting with all the recent births. Starting this month I have a bunch coming up as well, can't wait to see all the beautiful babies!!! 

All the talk of showers is so exciting. Mine is Sunday and I can't believe it's already here!! I know it's a bit early but we had to plan around several pregnant women who are due very soon and also leave my BF enough time to have her shower as she's due 2 weeks after me. 

For any of the US gals who have a Buy Buy Baby nearby, you can get a 20% off a single item coupon just by joining their mailing list on the website. And each time you use a different email address you get another coupon. Also most Babies R Us will take these Buy Buy Baby coupons under their competitor coupon policy (not sure if Target will). Also Buy Buy Baby also takes Bed Bath and Beyond coupons as they are owned by the same company. My Babies R Us will even take the Bed Bath coupons so it's great!!

Hope everyone has a lovely and restful weekend.


----------



## camishantel

more of a waiting game I think as everything I read says drink more water but I can't possibly drink anymore water I fill up this 32oz thing at least 8 times a day


----------



## bernina

Sounds like you're already doing everything you can by drinking all that water. Do you have to work this weekend?


----------



## DanaBump

bernina, honestly what's helping the most is an ice pack. i look goofy as hell but whatever! my dr sd if i ever need to go on the anti biotics again, she'll just automatically prescribe the YI pill too. such a sweetie she is.

thanks for the tip on the goodie bag! i'll be sure to stop by tomorrow after doing my 3 hour test. yipee!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I had to get my paper and the scan gun to register for things and they gave me the goodie bag. I was pretty excited- I had no clue I was going ot get anything when I went in!


----------



## camishantel

yes not off again til next friday


----------



## MissFox

BUMMER Cami! I'm looking forward to Sunday even though we'll be running around all day. DH is out at my mom's for the night dropping off a load of stuff (even if we aren't oin to move there she said we can store some stuff there) He took the dogs since he's spending the day out there tomorrow and I have to work. Had Ben and Jerry's (yummm) for company lol. Didn't eat the whole pint though. 
Anyways- Here is my 31 week bump pic- Im scared of how big I'm going to get!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chocojen

off to work xxxxxxx


29 weeks!!!


----------



## chocojen

And finally a new ticker!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Happy 29 weeks Jen!! hope works not too crappy for you

Wow sam your bump looks bigger than mine now! great though

IM just about to start having a sort out. I have everything for babies now (well i think) but its all just chucked into one of the bedrooms so my mums coming to help me sort it. Its my OH's bday tomorrow and hes going out tonight so ive got my mom stopping over, guna have a girly night in with a film and a takeaway i think

Hope evryone has a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Nice bump MissFox! :)

Ahhh Im really badly pissed off today. 
On the 15th I get my final wage which is only half pay and then I have no income at all! 
Im not entitled to maternity pay off my employer since I dont earn enough.
Im not entitled to income support since I earn FIVE FUCKING POUNDS more than I should each week. 
So I get zilch.
I need to go through the job centre to get some sort of maternity but my MW cant fit me in for a couple of weeks so I cant get my forms signed.
So no money.
Dont know what in the fuck I am going to do.


----------



## loopy82

lilgemsy I'm sure you can get maternity allowance, you've been working for long enough by the sounds of things. Go to this link https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018869, download the form and get it sent off with your payslips and MAT B1 form!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gorgeous bump miss fox xx

i have a bump from a birds eye view , side view just looks like flab :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

LOL Thanks girls! I'm starting to get concerned that it's going to get too big! I was measuring 32 at my last appointment so i'm technically not "too big" but IM HUGE! Oh well... hopefully that just means Rosie will make an appearance before 40 weeks!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> LOL Thanks girls! I'm starting to get concerned that it's going to get too big! I was measuring 32 at my last appointment so i'm technically not "too big" but IM HUGE! Oh well... hopefully that just means Rosie will make an appearance before 40 weeks!

My last OB appt was yesterday (moving to CNM at the birthing center on the 16th) and they measured me right on track. 29cm, for 29 weeks. 

He said that if I made it to 40 weeks i'd have a 7-8lb baby. 

I'm also hoping that I make it just shy of 40 weeks. I'd be happy with 38. Maybe that means it'd be more of just a 7lb baby. 

My mother joked and said I was 6lbs and that was too big for her. :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

OMG! I'm really hoping for low 7s! She was 3lbs 8oz at my ultra sound just before 30 weeks- so about a week ahead. I know the measurments aren't accurate but I really don't want over 8lbs! My mom had a really hard time with 7lb10oz with my brother but I think I'm more flexible and have wider hips anyways. 
Gotta get ready for work- I'm ready for tomorrow off! DH went to my mom's last night and took the dogs so I've been HOME ALONE. 
My aunt saw my FB post on it and was like YOURE BROADCASTING IT TO THE WORLD... ok- most of my posts are private- as in you have to be my friend AND I do not list my address!!! Thanks for waking me up an hour before my alarm went off... now I can't get back to sleep!


----------



## laura3103

missfox my little girl was 8lb 8oz and she was tiny so i'm hoping for around the same weight with this one but by the scans hes gonna be about 9lb if i go full term so best have him alittle earlier.

oh well i have started getting ready to go out and i wish i hadnt bothered i have just plucked my eyebrows and OMG they killed now i need to tackle my legs which look and feel like a mans lol i was gonna tidy up my lady area but think i might leave it for another day closer to my due date so i dont have to do it again sorry TMI. 

but its not like anyone is gonna see it until then anyway.


----------



## caro103

Lol, i've given up on the lady garden for now too! can't see it anymore anyway :rofl:

Hope everyones having a good wkend! xx


----------



## DanaBump

caro103 said:


> Lol, i've given up on the lady garden for now too! can't see it anymore anyway :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyones having a good wkend! xx

i've been shaving by feel for a while, works quite well but it is a practiced skill..


----------



## Tasha360

Thought id upload my latest 32 week bump pic. Excuse the horrible stretchies, they are getting worse now :-(
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 15









32 weeks front.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive only ever been measured once... They havent bothered since!
I give up shaving my legs too. I cant reach properly haha. And when I can then I get out of breath :| 

Tasha - lovely bump :) If I didnt know you were having twins I wouldnt think there was two babies in there! Cute :)


----------



## gertrude

tasha - gorgeous bump!

I like pregnancy bumps with stretch marks, kinda looks right to me (mine are there from being fat but I don't seem to yet (and it is only yet!) have ones due to bump and I feel a bit sad :()


----------



## lilgemsy

I have stretch marks... but not on my stomach lol.
Theyre all over my butt though. :| I have a zebra bum.

Ahhh I feel mad and angry today lol. Everyone is annoying me. People are stupid and boring and Im just being so rude to everyone! And the worst part is I know Im being grumpy and horrible but I just cant stop it! :|


----------



## JakesMummy

Ahh this time 2 years ago, I was in active labour with Jake and acting drunk on gas and air lol! Little did I know he'd be born in 2 hours.. Can't believe my little man is 2!!! We are going to tgi Fridays for a meal with family as our place is too small for everyone, and we have a Thomas the tank engine cake!! 

Haven't bloody stopped today and now I'm paying for it .. So achey!! On a plus note, pretty sure Amelia is FINALLY head down as my ribs are so sore!! 

Off to finish decorating the house with balloons! Lovely bump pics missfox and Tasha!! I will upload one tomorrow evening, night all x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha that is a great bump!! I can't believe in just a few short weeks some of us will start having babies. That is so amazing. It has went by so quickly. :)


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> People are stupid

this seems to be my motto throughout this pregnancy :haha:

I am still feeling kicks/movement/punches everywhere so no idea which way around baby is but they seem happy in there

I've got an upset tummy though :( is it possible to have another stomach please? I'm sick of this one

In other news I hung up the 4 jumpers/cargigans my MIL has knitted and they look SO cute :cloud9: if I can just get through the 6 weeks before work finishes I think I'm going to enjoy this :D


----------



## helen1234

laura3103 said:


> missfox my little girl was 8lb 8oz and she was tiny so i'm hoping for around the same weight with this one but by the scans hes gonna be about 9lb if i go full term so best have him alittle earlier.
> 
> oh well i have started getting ready to go out and i wish i hadnt bothered i have just plucked my eyebrows and OMG they killed now i need to tackle my legs which look and feel like a mans lol i was gonna tidy up my lady area but think i might leave it for another day closer to my due date so i dont have to do it again sorry TMI.
> 
> but its not like anyone is gonna see it until then anyway.

Rhys was 8lb 8oz as well

i reckon this will be about the same. i'm not worried if he's a bit bigger. a few oz wont make much difference


----------



## MissFox

Great bump Tasha! I think you're right- I'm bigger than you are lol!!! 
So I'm sick AGAIN! swollen throat and ears on FIRE. 
DH talked to my mom a little bit yesterday about if we could possibly move in with her... she responded with "I would really hate to see you loose the house you're in" SO DON'T WATCH THEN! I talked to my friend who has a cabin out in the woods and we might be able to go live there- it would be roughing it but it would allow us to save some money/get out of debt and probably by Christmas be able to buy a house. and then when we find out when DH needs another surgery it will all work out. Now it's just a waiting to hear what she says game.


----------



## DanaBump

stopped and got my goodie bag from target. thanks girls!!! 

i now have WAY too many tote bags. if any of your girls needs some, please lemme know and i'll send em your way.


----------



## lilgemsy

Whats a tote bag?


----------



## JakesMummy

I am knckered!!! Had a nice day for Jakes birthday, including some fantastic tantrums including one that ended with me being slapped across the face by Jake! Little imp he was. But he was hungry and tired and didn't nap etc. I am glad I am sitting down now! 

Off to the doctors in the morning as I am in agony with my pelvis and groin so hoping they can provide exercises and advice, although I bet it is no different from what I have already researched myself!


----------



## DanaBump

watching the superbowl, loving all these excuses i have to eat!!! GO PACK GO!!!


----------



## MissFox

A tote bag is what a lot of stores are switching to using/selling as grocery bags- more eco friendly. 
https://www.customlabels4u.com/tote.shtml
That's a rough idea of what a tote bag is. They come in different shapes and sizes though but mostly just a bag made of fabric that isn't a purse or backpack or other htings like that. 

WOO SUPERBOWL - I'm in it for the food. DH and I are going to see Green Hornet tonight for my birthday- my mom gave me the $ she said she would for my college graduation last May. WOOHOO!


----------



## bernina

Evening everyone.

Tasha and MissFox, great bump pics!!!

Lilgemsy, a tote bag is a canvas bag, here's a pic of a basic one. They can be any color or material, just a basic bag with two handles. They make them out of recycled plastic bottles a lot these days and sell them as reusable grocery bags. 
https://skreened.com/render-product...arel-bull-denim-tote-bag.natural.w760h760.jpg

Dana, glad you got your goody bag!! We're watching super bowl as well, just tuned in. Had our shower today and got so many wonderful presents. Spent hours just putting things away and now I have several loads of wash to do. I just love baby things!!!

Not looking forward to work in the morning, but I guess Monday had to get here eventually.

JakesMummy, hope they give you some advice that provides relief.


----------



## DanaBump

PACKERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOHO!!!!!!!

*sorry, little excited*


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's okay Dana.

I'm not a football fan in the least, but my god, Fergie should be deported or have something thrown at her for that sodomizing of Sweet Child O Mine. How do you screw up a classic that badly?


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> That's okay Dana.
> 
> I'm not a football fan in the leastxic, but my god, Fergie should be deported or have something thrown at her for that sodomizing of Sweet Child O Mine. How do you screw up a classic that badly?

That whole half time show was awful Christina botched the anthem but at least the pack won!


----------



## gertrude

wow, this morning I look REALLY pregnant :D

pickle is punching/kicking my cervix though :( it's a really weird feeling :(

also, is anyone else not scared of labour but of associated problems? Last year I had an anal fissure, because of stress/not eating properly/abcess etc and man the pain :( Well I'm REALLY anxious about it happening again and I'm really scared about the labour - particularly it triggering really bad piles again and it all going wrong

I've made an appointment with my Dr for next week to talk to her about it but sod the birth, not fussed about that, but my backside is worrying me!

My OH thinks I'm bonkers :D


----------



## AmethystDream

People are starting to turn into chicken legs or pork chops with legs like in the cartoons... I am absolutely starving.

No idea what we have in to eat but I feel so hungry that I may have to eat the world and make it a smaller place. I shall update later when I am considerably rounder and the fridge is a lot less full :blush:


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies,

Weekend working was ok but I am so tired today and I am very swollen! Think today I will mostly sit with my feet up and maybe do just a couple of jobs around the house! Need to cook meals for the next couple of days as well as working tues and weds. Tell you what I cant wait for my aquanatal on thurs and being able to feel lightweight and fully relaxed!

See the midwife tomorrow so will get my feet/ankles checked and looking forward to hearing baby again.

x


----------



## gertrude

AmethystDream said:


> People are starting to turn into chicken legs or pork chops with legs like in the cartoons... I am absolutely starving.
> 
> No idea what we have in to eat but I feel so hungry that I may have to eat the world and make it a smaller place. I shall update later when I am considerably rounder and the fridge is a lot less full :blush:

that was me yesterday :blush: non-stop eating machine yesterday!

Good luck!


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls, hope you all had a good weekend. I had a show last night, i know it can mean nothing though i had one a few weeks before i had Demi. Still got sickness and the runs too so feeling mega crap today. Im sooo uncomfy too, my girl is engaged with the boy lying ontop of her so the pressure is unbelieveable. 
xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Gertrude - I suppose the only thing I am concerned about is tearing again! I had quite a few stitches last time around the perineum and I am afraid pushing will re-tear it! But I have heard quite a few tear 1st time round but not 2nd..we'll see!

Had GP appointment this morning, and we discussed my pelvis issues..I have got SPD and I can ring my midwife to get referred to Antenatal Physio, and they can supply a girdle type coset/support thing, which keeps my pelvis more aligned and compact but it can take weeks - so we both decided the best thig to do is do what I am doing now, keeping legs together when getting out of car etc and to deliver baby - in most cases it will go away after baby is born. 

I knew all this already so kinda feel like I had a wasted trip to the doctors, but I suppose I had nothing to lose by going...

My eyes are stinging! Jake had me up so early this morning, and he is still running round like a nutter now - I need matchsticks!!!

31 weeks on Wednesday - yay!


----------



## lilgemsy

Hope youre feeling better soon Tasha :)

Ohhh tote bags... I just call them like fabric bags... didnt know they had a proper name haha.

Just got back from my GTT so now Im stuffing my face but that drink thing they gave me made me feel really ill and a bit tmi but i burped when i was opening the door and some came back up lol D: Think its going to be a day of sickness tbh. Feel gross!

Start them class thingies tomorrow. Kinda looking forward to it but kinda nervous too.


----------



## gertrude

you know, tearing doesn't bother me - it's funny isn't it what does and does stick in our minds!

My new next clothes have arrived at home - I finally gave in and ordered a new tankini - my normal one was too tight before I got pregnant and as I want to swim once I've finished work, and go to aquanatal etc I needed one. Not to mention who knows how long it will be before I can fit in my old one again! Fingers crossed it fits and is nice!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

32 weeks today!!! 

I'm in the day unit at the hospital at the mo , had bloods done and urine checked they just doing bp profile now.

I've been getting some nasty period cramps in my lower back this morning and my hips feel like they are shattering into a million pieces!!!!


----------



## laura3103

afternoon ladies.x

hope you all had a good weekend mine was ok went out for my friends bday ended up in this posh club in bham and i was soo tired i just wanted to go home so decided to get a taxi back and was insulted by some young lad who decided to call me a fat beast lol. 

i didnt even respond to it as i was shattered and couldnt be bothered.

anyway apart from all that it was nice to see all my friends and we have decided we are going to for a meal for my 30th as i will be ready to drop and then they can go on to town if they want to.

going to start sorting my room out this week ready for grayson and start packing stuff up incase i move before he arrives.

as for the tearing i'm not too bothered this time as i never felt it with gert its just the sweing me back up i found uncomfy and then healing but after 2 weeks i was fine its a small price to pay for my little man lol.


----------



## Tasha360

Jakes i tore 1st time quite badly but not even a graze with Demi so dont worry yourself too much. 

Happy 32 weeks Rainbow, hope those cramps ease off for you, i know exactly how you feel! xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I don't think I have a fear of naturally tearing as much as I have a fear of being given an episeotomy. :( Really don't want that. 

Good luck at the Hospital Rainbow.

I think i'm getting sick again, have a scratchy, sore throat feeling. Never a good sign! :( I hope it's the dry air like DH says. 

Got some more of my nursery done. :) It's definitely still in the development stages, but I think it's coming along really nicely!! :happydance: I'm sore all over from hanging up the wallpaper. It was DH and I's first time trying, and I'm almost positive there was an easier way then what we did. LOL But the outcome was the same, so no big deal.
 



Attached Files:







167007_807596887531_33013203_41966629_153340_n.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7









168460_807596712881_33013203_41966622_5433622_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

cramps are better now, hips are really really sore

i had vaginal and labial tears ..... the labial tears stung like i dont know what !!!!! but to be fair the vaginal ones were fine


----------



## MissFox

Morning girls! Hope you all are doing well today
Tasha- sorry for the pain!! 
I think my LO is starting to engage! I have been sitting on my exercise ball a lot lately because it makes me feel better but I've started to get sharp pains in my vagina here and there and peeing so much more! And it just feels like she is so much lower (and looks it in my pictures too). I know it doesn't mean anything is coming but I'm not opposed to a march baby :D
Rainbow- Hope your hospital stay is short! 
Casey- I love that wall paper!!! SO CUTE!
Dana- WOOOHOOO! I'm so happy I didn't drop what I was doing for the half time show really- after hearing about it. And Christina messing up was funny.


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah i get those shooting pains Sam, also been sitting on my ball today i just cant get comfy. OH is being a complete dick today too so feeling a bit down. Its his day off and he refuses to do anything to help :-( 
xx


----------



## MissFox

I feel you on the DH. I was almost in tears from the busy day we had yesterday and then DH wanted me to walk to the store (only a couple blocks) because it would "be good for more" and I was like NO WAY! He gave me attitude about it even though I had just done almost every dish in the house! Men! Sometimes they have no clue how much we could realy use their help (or they just don't care). Sorry. I hope you find a comfy spot soon and feel better all around! 
PS: Those pains are INTENSE! I was like WTF IS THIS?!!? so I turned to Dr Google and was like "oh?? I thought it was kind of early for this?"


----------



## loopy82

Am so pleased, just checked my bank account and found out that my HIP grant claim was accepted! Definitely worth putting a claim in if you're just on the edge, think I might just go and do a bit more shopping for baby now :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

MissFox said:


> I feel you on the DH. I was almost in tears from the busy day we had yesterday and then DH wanted me to walk to the store (only a couple blocks) because it would "be good for more" and I was like NO WAY! He gave me attitude about it even though I had just done almost every dish in the house! Men! Sometimes they have no clue how much we could realy use their help (or they just don't care). Sorry. I hope you find a comfy spot soon and feel better all around!
> PS: Those pains are INTENSE! I was like WTF IS THIS?!!? so I turned to Dr Google and was like "oh?? I thought it was kind of early for this?"

oh yeah they take you by surprise too dont they, usually at the most inconvenient times :haha: xx


----------



## camishantel

ugh I feel like crap today... I am soo tired.. I still have heartburn from last night.. I have pressure in my lower abdomen that is totally uncomfortable and pains now in the top of my thighs... I have to work today these chairs are very uncomfortable but can't really stand up for long periods and just want to go home and go to bed.. and I have a foot in my ribs and a head grinding on my pelvis causing pain in my vagina... sorry for the rant but I am soooooo tired so I think maybe things are a little harder to deal with


----------



## gertrude

I actually think I'm addicted to yoghurt :/


----------



## MissFox

The first time it happened I was walking throug the mall and couldn't stop thinking that it was a weird feeling every time I moved and it wasn't necessarily pain but it didn't necessarily feel good. 
Cami- sorry you're feeling so tired/sore/all around bad! I'm in a lot of pain today in my back and hips but luckily I posted I wasn't feeling good on FB and coworker txt me and said not to worry about work today! Sucks because we need the money but at the same time I don't want to get more sick.
Anyways- I hope your day goes by quick. 
Loopy- :thumbup: awesome on some extra spending money!!


----------



## camishantel

yeah i am having back spasms now... glad ou didn't have to go in today wish I could have stayed home and slept as well.. funny thing is my back hurts more right after I pee.. weird


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I'm very happy I didn't have to work today. I really should have because we need th emoney but really I need to stay healthy too. I would have worked 6 days this week and probably only had sunday/monday off and then right back into the groove of it. I wish I could sleep during the day though. DH is still sleeping!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I am not off again till this friday so I am working 7 days in a row but then I have a 4 day weekend for my birthday


----------



## MissFox

awesome! I worked on my birthday but had to make sure rent could get paid.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies and bumps...Had my dr appt today and my little man is weighing about 4lbs 4oz and he has turned breech. I haven't gained any weight in the past 6 weeks, so got in a bit of trouble but Gunner has doubled his weight in the past 5 weeks so Ithink he is doing well...he gave me iron pills to help with my funny feeling. I did get new scan pics and will post some after my nap.


----------



## JakesMummy

The tearing bothers me because I felt EVERYTHING and for me that was the worst pain, when the head crowned - I had the ring of fire and the tear just bought tears to my eyes! So I guess I know what to expect if it did happen - before I had Jake I didn;t realise I may tear! How naieve lol

I am so excited for labour and delivery!


----------



## bernina

Hope those that are feeling poorly are able to get some much needed rest tonight.

Rainbow, hope your BP is doing good.

Gertrude I totally agree, I'm not so much scared of actual labor, I know the pain will be awful and I'm not saying it doesn't scare me, but I am seriously more paranoid about getting terrible piles or the dreaded tear. I'm sure my priorities will change once I actually experience labor pain, but I figure the epidural should help that some, nothing you can do except wait to heal with the other things. Of course all worth it for our little ones.

Casey, the nursery is looking great, love the border you picked out.

Here are a few pics from our nursery after the shower. Sorry for the poor quality, took them with the crummy phone on my blackberry.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









dresser.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









closet.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 10









shelf.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## caro103

tearing teriifies me :( silly i know, but its just eeeewwww to me! ah well, whatever we have to do we'll do for our LO#s right!?

have just watched obem! omg, that one woman...i'd be sooo embarrassed if i behaved like that! and for a midwife to tell you to 'get a grip' you've gotta be really loosing it! :haha:


----------



## bernina

Oh I wish I could watch the UK OBEM, I heard it's sometimes on You Tube, maybe I'll look for that tonight.


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah she looked well out of it lol. Getting lots of BH tonight, they are getting a bit uncomfortable now 
xx


----------



## MissFox

I HATE TAXES!!!
Just thought I'd get that out there.


----------



## JakesMummy

I know Channel 4 put programmes on youtube - I doubt the link to 4on Demand would work if it was to be viewed in the US? But unsure if any of the links would work, at all.

Thinking back to my labour with Jake, there is a 30 minute slot where I can't remember a THING! It ws when I got the Gas & Air, and I felt soooooo drunk and loopy LOL! I remember telling Dean to F Off ;LOL!


----------



## caro103

:S keep an eye on yourself tasha and go to the hospital if they start getting regular xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha - what is the average week twins can come? Could this possibly be the start of something? I hope they can stay in alot longer!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

keep those babies in there a bit longer tasha xxx

ring up if u worried though xxxxxxx


----------



## bernina

Tasha, hope that you're able to find a position that offers you some relief. Poor thing, can't imagine the weight of two babies putting pressure on everything. 

Thanks JakesMummy, I'll have a look around and see what I can get to work. If a regular person posted to You Tube then it may work, but most likely the network links will only work in the UK, they're funny like that. I heard the links for the US series don't work in the UK either.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i download ALOT of US tv programmes so im sure there will be somewhere you can do the other way round xxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Hope everything is ok Tasha! -hug-

Lol omg one born every minute... I could not stop laughing! That woman looked off her head hahaha. What a way to act  Especially considering it was her THIRD time!


----------



## camishantel

OMG the guy I am helping at work smells so bad like cigarettes I mean honestly take a bath and do you need to go out of my store twice in 20 min for a cig


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks girls, im currently just sat on my exercise/birthing ball as it seems to take some of the pressure away.
I rang the midwife earlier and she seemed to think because id had a bit of a show aswell it could be my body getting ready for labour but also said it could just be a stomach bug and its irriatating my uterus. I hope i can keep them in there for at least a few more weeks. Does anyone have any idea how long roughly they'ed be in the special care unit for if born now?
xxx


----------



## Tasha360

JakesMummy said:


> Tasha - what is the average week twins can come? Could this possibly be the start of something? I hope they can stay in alot longer!

Well my community mw said anytime between 32 and 38 weeks is considered normal for twins but obviously the longer the better, im presuming they would have quite a stay in hospital if born now xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Beautiful nurseries CaseyBaby718 and bernina!!

Hope you get some relief Tasha! My SIL had twins 4 months ago and started getting contractions at around 32 weeks and ended up delivering at 35 weeks and they didn't have to stay any longer than a normal full term delivery. :)


----------



## JakesMummy

wow - so you really are in the final few weeks then? I hope it is just a stomach bug for now - there is plenty of it going round right now..Sometimes our bodies clear out before labour, that's why I was concerned for you!!!

Thinking of you! xx


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah i had the " clear out" with both the other 2. When i had Demi though i started loosing my plug at 37 weeks and had lots of labour signs but she wasnt born till 39 weeks. I had a very quick and easy labour though ( 3 hours start to finish) so i think my body did its job well and got me ready well in advance. Hoping i make it to hospital in time this time lol, only just did with Demi xx


----------



## bernina

Tasha, my SIL started going into labor around 32 weeks with her twins, they admitted her, gave her medicine to stop the contractions and also gave her the 2 steroid shots just in case she did deliver to help the lung function. She was able to leave the hospital after the shots (think they have to be 24 or 48 hours apart). She ended up going full term (37 or 38 weeks) and they were 4 lbs 12oz and 5 lbs 12oz and didn't require any longer than a full term single birth. I hope they stay put for at least few weeks more though!!


----------



## camishantel

yeah tasha it's normally only till they would have been full term..


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

bernina said:


> Tasha, my SIL started going into labor around 32 weeks with her twins, they admitted her, gave her medicine to stop the contractions and also gave her the 2 steroid shots just in case she did deliver to help the lung function. She was able to leave the hospital after the shots (think they have to be 24 or 48 hours apart). She ended up going full term (37 or 38 weeks) and they were 4 lbs 12oz and 5 lbs 12oz and didn't require any longer than a full term single birth. I hope they stay put for at least few weeks more though!!

They did the same thing with my SIL...gave her medicine to stop the contractions but never gave her the steroid shots :) The boys were born at 35+4 and one weighed 5lbs 1oz and the other weighed 4lbs 15oz!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Come on Tashas twinnies, stay in a little longer!  Haha.

I know this is going to sound really stupid... but can tonsils grow back if youve had them taken out? 
I got mine taken out in August (I was preggy at the time without knowing - oopsy!) and I still keep getting sore throats and tonight its so so sore. And Ive noticed a little bump at the back of my throat so now Im thinking like omg is that a tonsil growing back


----------



## bernina

I don't think it's possible for tonsils to grow back but the skin that remains could definitely still get infected causing the same sore tonsil like pain and possibly even swelling. I'd take a good look back there with a mirror and flashlight and make sure you don't see any white bumps or a large swelling. If you do I'd recommend calling your dr just to ask if it's anything you should have checked out. Hope you feel better soon. Vitamin C (OJ or a few chewable vit c tabs) usually helps me to get over sore throats more quickly. And of course keep up lots of fluids. Feel better soon!


----------



## bernina

Doing my first load of baby laundry right now, so much fun!!! I know I'm a dork.


----------



## JakesMummy

LOL Bernina!!! I got excited washing the clothes too! I just started mine this week and to see them so tiny and pretty, made me giddy - I am a dork, too!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

bernina said:


> Doing my first load of baby laundry right now, so much fun!!! I know I'm a dork.

I did a load the other day :haha: it was so much fun!!


----------



## MissFox

Hope everyone is doing good. I just got back from L&D- not for me though. My SIL went in for her checkup this morning (35 weeks) and her blood pressure was pretty high. SHe hasn't been feeling good lately and that's probably what's causing it. They are keeping her until tomorrow to see how it goes. We had to pop in and bring her flowers. I feel bad for her - she's had a few UTIs (kidney problems/stones run in the family) and now is just sick. Makes me very happy I took today off!


----------



## bernina

Glad I'm not the only one who is enjoying the laundry. 

MissFox, glad your sister in law is where she needs to be to get monitored and make sure everything is okay. Hope she's feeling much better tomorrow, BP is lower and she's able to go home. Very sweet of you to pop in for a visit and bring flowers, I'm sure it brightened her day.


----------



## MissFox

She was surprised and her OH was even ok towards us (he doesn't get along with DH- major clash of personalities). I only live 3-5 minutes (depending on the 2 lights) from the hospital so I told her if she needs anything at all let me know! 
Her BP is already getting lower but they want to keep an eye on it. They were about to give her a vicodin for her major headache- and I'm sure once the do that then her BP will be fine- she was almost shaking in pain. She looked pretty puffy but I'm sure everything will be fine in the morning. 
I should do some baby laundry but we're still trying to figure out if we can even keep the place we live in and I don't wantto get it all ready for Rosie then ahve to pack everything back up.


----------



## camishantel

lilgemsy said:


> Come on Tashas twinnies, stay in a little longer!  Haha.
> 
> I know this is going to sound really stupid... but can tonsils grow back if youve had them taken out?
> I got mine taken out in August (I was preggy at the time without knowing - oopsy!) and I still keep getting sore throats and tonight its so so sore. And Ive noticed a little bump at the back of my throat so now Im thinking like omg is that a tonsil growing back

not likely if you just got them done in August.. it happens to grow back if you get them taken out very very young from what my dr. told me when I got mine out so I doubt that is it hun


----------



## bernina

Cami, sorry you have to work so many days, but glad you get a nice 4 day break for your bday. What day is it?


----------



## camishantel

Sunday the 13th of feb


----------



## MissFox

Tonight is NOT my night- I was supposed to have my childbirth preparation class tonight but at 5 or so I was sitting on my ball and my dogs got a little rowdy next to me and pushed me over backwards except the way my legs were i was able to stop myself from going all the way over but I really hurt my hips and back. Baby seems OK though. I'm just gotta be double sore tomorrow. 
Worst part- DH gave me attitude for crying about it. But then he made up for it by bringing me dinner in bed. Too bad I'm anal and can't eat in bed so I had to move to the couch- I think after I make it back to bed I wont be moving any time soon.


----------



## camishantel

awww.. so sorry hun


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I can't remember if I posted about my dr appt today. My boy is measuring about 4lbs 4oz and he is now breech. I have gained no weight in the past 6 weeks so I got in a bit of trouble for that...he did give me some iron pills and told me I could take flinstone vitamins since I have problems with my others. He also told me I am drinking too much water and need to eat more. I also got a scan today and some 4D although they are hard to see cause he has feet and cord in the way but here they are
Blowing bubbles


4D with leg in front of face with foot next to face


Squishy face


I go back again in 2 weeks and at that time I start 2x a week visits for NST and scans since I am high risk.


----------



## bernina

Ouch, sorry MissFox, glad to hear you didn't hurt yourself worse, hope you're not super sore tomorrow and are able to get some good rest tonight.

Gunner looks great Reeds, love that first picture. My fertility specialist told me to take Flintstones with iron, said he recommends that to all his patients and all the nurses in the office took them during their pregnancies. I had to laugh when he told me that, at first I thought he was joking!

I haven't gained much in the last few weeks but stomach has gotten noticeably larger. 

So did he think drinking so much water was causing you to get full and not eat as much as you should?


----------



## camishantel

well I got a few things out of the baby room and am halfway done with cleaning... ok maybe 1/3 the way done cleaning in there... just want it cleaned out by this weekend so I can get it painted and ready for stuff to go in it...


----------



## bernina

What color are you going to paint Cami?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Ouch, sorry MissFox, glad to hear you didn't hurt yourself worse, hope you're not super sore tomorrow and are able to get some good rest tonight.
> 
> Gunner looks great Reeds, love that first picture. My fertility specialist told me to take Flintstones with iron, said he recommends that to all his patients and all the nurses in the office took them during their pregnancies. I had to laugh when he told me that, at first I thought he was joking!
> 
> I haven't gained much in the last few weeks but stomach has gotten noticeably larger.
> 
> So did he think drinking so much water was causing you to get full and not eat as much as you should?

Basically yes but like I told him if I don't drink that much I always feel really thirsty and have ctton mouth really bad. I am trying and I think I have done better..tonight anyway.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami sounds like you have been super busy hun. YOu gonna post pics for us to gander at??


----------



## camishantel

it's kinda a light tan brown... yes I will but not of the messy part only when I start getting other things done... I still have no furniture or anything purchased.. I am going to get a closet organizer I found on walmart.com.. and I need to get the changing table my mom is getting the crib and mattress for me... I will probably get the changer myself unless I get surprised at the baby shower with it but most people coming to my shower are cheap and will probably never look at my registry... which is fine as long as I get diapers that would be a big help


----------



## DanaBump

*random post*
i am in love with these YI pills my dr gave me. 12 hours after i took it, all symptoms are gone. :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

WOOOHOOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## camishantel

OMG TMI Dana... I wish I would have gotten pills they gave me the cream... so gross :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> OMG TMI Dana... I wish I would have gotten pills they gave me the cream... so gross :rofl:

awww, poor girl! next time ask for the pills. you take one right away and one in 3 days and you're done. i KNOW a women invented these pills. they're super fab!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh I've been up since 1:30 this morning with a tummy bug. My body's got rid of almost everything... Now I'm stuck lying on my back because if I try to lie on my side I will throw up whatevers left... But being on my back is giving me some nasty braxton hicks. 
Hope I settle soon... It's 3:30 now and I have to be up for work at 7 :(


----------



## bernina

Dana, glad the YI is gone, must be such a relief!

Cami, sounds like your nursery is going to be great. Did you settle on the one bedding set you showed us a few weeks (months?) ago? I think it was from Walmart with moons or stars and bears?


----------



## bernina

Cottleston, so sorry you've had such a rough night. Any way you could call in sick for work in the morning? If you're not able to, hope you're able to find the most comfortable position and get some rest. Make sure to drink plenty of fluids to replenish yourself when you do wake up and get going. I know when you're sick to the stomach though water can sometimes make it worse.


----------



## camishantel

it is between that and I found one with frogs I love.. so maybe that one.. I will know for sure by the 18th is my goal


----------



## DanaBump

*another random post* 

i really want some apple cinnamon oatmeal with brown sugar and some toast.


----------



## MissFox

Dana- yummmm
Cottleston- sorry you're sixk!
Atm I am at the hospital from falling. I was having lots of pain but no contractions. I just wated to make sure everything was ok. SIL is in the room next to me


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

morning girls xx

hope u had a good night tasha xxx

gorgeous pics reeds x my next scan is in a week or so i think :blush: ive forgot

i hope he has turned by then !


----------



## gertrude

afternoon girls :) the sun is out and I'm in a brilliant mood :) (helped by the fact I have just an hour left at work too :D)

pickle seems to be in weird positions at the moment, movements are less obvious but more twisty turny rather than punchy. Although they're doing good at stamping on my cervix/bladder - they need to cut that out!

It's very cute though :)

Hope you're all ok and that you're all smiley :)


----------



## bernina

MissFox, please keep us posted, hope everything is fine with little one, best to get it checked out though. Too funny that SIL is right next door. How is her BP doing?


----------



## MissFox

We got out of the hospital at 10pm last night after they monitored the baby for a little while. She was doing good and all they said was "sorry your back hurts go take a Tylenol and a bath" so I came home and got DH to rub my back and I'm not nearly as sore this morning as I thought I was going to be. But all looked good with baby so they gave me a paper explaining what contractions/tightenings of the abdomen feel like (haha) and said come back if I have any of that and don't be afraid if I have a little blood at some point in time but nothing yet.
I haven't had an update from SIL since we were in the hospital. DH went over to check on her (her OH left her there!!!) and she was high from her vicodin. She was dehydrated so they gave her an IV and they were still trying to get her fever down. I hope she's doing better today but I'm hesitant to go visit since she's been so sick. But they are pretty sure if they can get the fever to go down her BP will also go down.


----------



## camishantel

EVERYTHING and EVERYONE is REALLY BUGGING ME TODAY... I am grouchy I can't make my mind up about anything... now I have decided to go with a pretty plain crib set because I keep changing my mind... so this has the colors I want (which have changed to green and brown) and that way I can put whatever I want with it... I am trying to register for things and for the life of me have no idea what I want to register for... besides diapers and some other stuff I have already registered for... ugh..I am just cranky... and Caleb is on a different schedule now apparently.. I get more movement throughout the day but then nothing for like ever then 1 or 2 weak movements at night.. but he has been moving just his pattern has changed so it is weird.. I am achy if I sit to long I have trouble getting up then my pelvis hurts for awhile after gettting up... sorry I really just needed to rant... OH and then to top it off I had the weirdest dream last night... it involved my niece and I was taking her to walmart at like 3 am for some reason but only had Calebs carseat in the car so decided I would just lay her in there then was in the bathroom and had blood but was like oh just my show it is ok... so went to walmart and gave birth in the aisle and scared my niece


----------



## camishantel

Sam glad your ok hun and hope they get her fever down soon


----------



## MissFox

Wow cami! That's some dream! I went to register with my friends and seriously scanned EVERYTHING that I might want ever. I registered for 3 of the backseat mirrors! I even registered for some cuuuute boy clothes too! They had ROBOTS on them and DINOSAURS! (Yea, they're gonna be her -GOING OUT WITH DADDY- clothes) I say if you think you might want/need it then register for it, lol
Just got an update on my SIL- got her fever down as of early this morning- her BP is stabilizing and shes keeping food down and not puking anymore. Hopefully they let her out today but I'm so happy she went to her appointment and they sent her in because she was SIIIICK.


----------



## bernina

Glad to hear SIL is doing well, that's good news. Hopefully she'll continue to improve.

Cami that is one weird arse dream, but pregnancy does that to you. I like the idea of a neutral bedding set, trust me, as someone who picked a hard to match crib skirt, neutral makes it easier. Next time I would just do a solid color and stick to that. Then you can add color with art on the walls and changing pad covers, etc.


----------



## camishantel

the bedding set I am going to get now... is like the same colors as your tickers same green and brown.. then I can add my monkey and frog stuff to it because I just can not find anything I like with monkey and frogs on it and that is what I want and I WILL GET WHAT I WANT


----------



## camishantel

here is a pic
 



Attached Files:







cribset.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I really like that!!


----------



## bernina

I love that set, and you can get tons of stuff to match that perfectly, very nice! If you have a babies r us near you they have some nice jungle animal and forest animal themes that would blend in really well. I know there's a monkey lamp and target has a ton of monkey stuff too including a cute rug. Then you could get the frog humidifier that they make (we actually have that even though it doesn't go at all with the rest of the stuff, but who cares!) Your nursery is going to look so good!!


----------



## camishantel

feeling a little better found the highchair and playyard to match my carseat ... and yes I am registering online but most of the stuff has to be purchased online cause it is not available in stores... so just wondering how many people will actually get me the stuff I want and need


----------



## camishantel

not really into jungle animal themes just monkeys and frogs... I have a really cute blanket I got that has a monkey and a frog and it was all over after that lol


----------



## gertrude

register things? I'm confused?

now ladies this may be too much info, by a long way, but you have all got an idea about the insane relationship I have with my digestion? well, it rarely happens but I've just had one of the most satisfying poo in WEEKS :D OH is out so only have you guys to share it with :D

In less good news, I seem to have some light period pains this evening, I think it's just aching rather than pain but it's weird. Going to see how it goes this evening then might ring the MW tomorrow. Am feeling movements (some pretty hard!) so I'm not worried just more curious. I am however utterly knackered and I've already fallen asleep on the sofa once so I think it might just be linked to that. I'm going to ask OH to clean the bathroom tomorrow on his day off so I can have a nice hot bath tomorrow night and relax a bit. 

Hope you're all OK and not too grossed out by my post :blush :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

MissFox said:


> I even registered for some cuuuute boy clothes too! They had ROBOTS on them and DINOSAURS!

:haha: thats totally something id do!! I heart robots and dinosaurs!!

Glad to hear SIL is doing better, hope they let her home soon


----------



## MissFox

Well I went out and ran a few errands but now I'm in pain again. I don't have any tylenol but I'm jut laying on the couch relaxing. DH and I got into an argument because he always looks at big trucks and says that he wants that and makes me feel like absolute shit since I'm theonly one working. Apparently I'm a buzz kill and always kill his high from dreaming. So stress and walking around has made me sooo sore again. I really don't wantto go back to the hospital and wont unless there is pain in front also- right now it just feels like back cramps.


----------



## camishantel

and I think I am going to put this rug in the babies room.. too weird? might be too green I have to go look at in person
 



Attached Files:







rug.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 51


----------



## gertrude

MissFox said:


> Well I went out and ran a few errands but now I'm in pain again. I don't have any tylenol but I'm jut laying on the couch relaxing. DH and I got into an argument because he always looks at big trucks and says that he wants that and makes me feel like absolute shit since I'm theonly one working. Apparently I'm a buzz kill and always kill his high from dreaming. So stress and walking around has made me sooo sore again. I really don't wantto go back to the hospital and wont unless there is pain in front also- right now it just feels like back cramps.

can I slap him? I'm in the mood to get cross on your behalf :D


----------



## MissFox

I'm tempted to myself. I feel like I'm the bad guy because I can't do everything. I can't come home from work, make dinner and clean the house then feed the animals. I can probably just go with I'm too hormonal and I really shouldn't let the fact that he wants and dreams of having a big diesel truck but IDK. I just feel bad thinking about it because I can't make that happen for us and when I say things like "I'd love the income that getting that truck requires" I'm serious! Not trying to guilt trip him but there is clearly some misunderstanding between us.
I hope he gets the picture and steps up when baby gets here because she is my No1 priority.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Gah I'm so confused by mothercare.
I ordered a Moses basket stand from them, tried to put it together but the pre-drilled holes were in the wrong place!
Called them today and they said they're now out of stock but will arrange a swap when they restock in march. DF then called them back and insisted that they find a local store with the same stand in stock so we could pick it up earlier in case the baby is early.
We finally arranged to collect one on Thursday evening, and are meant to be returning the dodgy one at the same time.
However I've now received an email from mothercare saying my order has been dispatched and will be delivered tomorrow?!

So confused.
Plus I'm at work tomorrow.
Hmm.


----------



## lilgemsy

Why are men such dicks?

The FOB is winding me up today... We agreed that he'd phone once a week to check on baby and only baby. So today, he phoned and brought up the subject of me and him and tried to blame me for us finishing as usual. (Even though it was him who dumped me on his birthday because I was too ill to go out! Id got out of hospital like 3 days before that. 
So he dumped me. And now goes round telling people that because I said fine and put the phone down (yes, the shithouse did it over the phone) that I finished with him. Because in his fucked up world me saying fine is me dumping him. WHAT THE HELL.) 
but yeah anyways he basically phoned me today to give me shit.
Hes telling people hes got it hard and all this because Im carrying his baby and were not together... but thats no ones fault but his own! 
I havent stopped him being involved - hes just barely bothered. And when he does bother all he does is stress me out an upset me by telling me Ill be a shit mum for not giving this baby a chance to have a happy family. 
But again, thats his fault since it was him who ended it... I just wouldnt want to take him back and be hurt all over again if things dont go his way :(

And Ive been to the parenting class things tonight (first one) and he tried to phone me when I was there so I text him saying I couldnt answer as I was busy so he text back saying, "you can answer you just wont you horrible bitch. Im going to phone again soon so I suggest you answer otherwise I wont be phoning next week or any other week."

I havent text back to that since tbh I dont give two shits anymore whether he phones or not... at the end of the day its his loss. My baby deserves a better daddy than that!

At the parenting class thing aswell I kept getting stared at. I was the youngest one there and just didnt fit in at all.

I need a hug lol :( Sorry for the long ass rant/essay!

TLDR? Im pissed off xD


----------



## camishantel

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm tempted to myself. I feel like I'm the bad guy because I can't do everything. I can't come home from work, make dinner and clean the house then feed the animals. I can probably just go with I'm too hormonal and I really shouldn't let the fact that he wants and dreams of having a big diesel truck but IDK. I just feel bad thinking about it because I can't make that happen for us and when I say things like "I'd love the income that getting that truck requires" I'm serious! Not trying to guilt trip him but there is clearly some misunderstanding between us.
> I hope he gets the picture and steps up when baby gets here because she is my No1 priority.

sounds like my dh. i just sat him down and told him how it makes me feel, luckily he respected that and stopped. plus, i just stopped letting it bother me. i have lots of dreams too that just aren't coming true yet, but it gives you something to look forward to. a goal. maybe ask him to use those trucks as motivation for himself? i really don't think he's trying to be an ass on purpose, hun. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Dana- me either. And I'm really not trying to be a complete bitch when I respond that I'd like the income that comes with a truck like that. It's my dream to be able to vacation a couple times a year and have it not be the dbiggest problem or expense. Sometimes it doesn't bother me but other times it does- and I think today was a big one just because of falling and how my body hurts so bad but I have to keep working and try so hard to make ends meet and he's off dreaming of having that truck and to me it just made me feel like the truck we just got isn't good enough and my last truck wasn't good enough and hormones and all I quickly go into nothing that I do is good enough. 
He got me back though- I said it would be great to have a duck for our puppy... he shot that down with "it's be nice to have a house we could have a duck at" I think we're both just stressed.
Thanks though :flower:


----------



## MissFox

Lilgemsy- sorry!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Thanks Dana- me either. And I'm really not trying to be a complete bitch when I respond that I'd like the income that comes with a truck like that. It's my dream to be able to vacation a couple times a year and have it not be the dbiggest problem or expense. Sometimes it doesn't bother me but other times it does- and I think today was a big one just because of falling and how my body hurts so bad but I have to keep working and try so hard to make ends meet and he's off dreaming of having that truck and to me it just made me feel like the truck we just got isn't good enough and my last truck wasn't good enough and hormones and all I quickly go into nothing that I do is good enough.
> He got me back though- I said it would be great to have a duck for our puppy... he shot that down with "it's be nice to have a house we could have a duck at" I think we're both just stressed.
> Thanks though :flower:

i've said that whole income sentence word for word before so i know how it goes. it's hard to hear your dh say something when it's so far out of reach and not comment that part of the reason he can't have it, is only because of himself. chances are tho, he realizes that and feels like crap cuz of it.

btw...a duck for your puppy?! :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

Yea- a duck for the puppy. She LOVES the kitties we got her- chases them all day long! We were walking out of the L&D visiting SIL and there were 2 ducks. I was like OOO DUCKY! I BET NUGGET WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A DUCKY! Yea- I'd get my dog a duck.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Yea- a duck for the puppy. She LOVES the kitties we got her- chases them all day long! We were walking out of the L&D visiting SIL and there were 2 ducks. I was like OOO DUCKY! I BET NUGGET WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A DUCKY! Yea- I'd get my dog a duck.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

:rofl: My dog would kill the duck


----------



## bernina

:hugs: lilgemsy. He really sounds like quite an immature man even though you've said he's older than you. Just make sure and concentrate on you and little one (like you have been) and try not to bother with him. If he calls and asks about baby fine, but if he starts ripping into you, then just tell him you're finished with the conversation and if he wants to phone back and talk about baby and only baby he can call you back tomorrow (or next week or whatever).


----------



## camishantel

totally agree


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I'm not positive that she wouldn't kill the duck either but we weren't sure she wouldn't kill a cat too ( why we got 2)


----------



## camishantel

OMG that is funny but horrible... on another note it is so cold here and I am freezing have been all day... still have pressure in my lower abdomen if it doesn't go by friday I will have them look into it more at my dr appointment.


----------



## lilgemsy

Thanks Bernina.
Ive tried that though and theres no getting through to him.
If I dont answer he tells everyone Im ignoring him and that Im the biggest bitch going, yet the only time I dont answer is if hes giving me crap or if Ive just put the phone down and he phones back straight away.
Hes been trying to phone me for hours now... I have tons of missed calls and nasty texts off him. Hes determined to keep me awake tonight which is just cruel. 
Ive been throwing up too now which doesnt help how Im feeling right now lol.

Id like to block his number really, but then theres the threat that he will randomly turn up at my house and give me crap that way. Last time he came round I was home alone and he had me pinned up against a wall screaming in my face... dont want to give him the chance to do that again.

So now Im actually thinking about contacting the police if he carries on - or would that be a bit too extreme?
I just cant cope with him hassling me all the time and being nasty!


----------



## bernina

MissFox you are cracking me up with the dog and the ducks and getting 2 cats in case he killed one!!! 

Lilgemsy, no, it is not going too far to contact the police if he shows up harassing you or ever pins you against a wall again. Tempers flare and people yell and scream, but it is not okay to trap you against a wall and yell into your face, that's verbal and physical abuse and total grounds to be afraid for your safety and the safety of your baby. Sounds like it's best if you don't have to be around him, especially when you're alone. Him texting and phoning like that is manipulation and he's trying to get under your skin and force you to react. The best way to deal with him is to ignore the phone calls, ignore the texts. Don't talk or text to him when he is in a mood like that. If you feel comfortable I would try to call and talk to his Mom or Dad and explain that you are not trying to cut him out of the baby's life, but that you cannot deal with the stress of him harassing you through phone and text. Not saying you have to call and rat him out to Mommy, but just explain that you want it known that you want him to be aware of what is going on with baby, but you can't take it when he goes off on you. So sorry you have to deal with this and are now throwing up. Hope you're able to get to sleep soon, and maybe just turn your phone off for the evening.


----------



## MissFox

Lilgemsy- Sorry for all the FOB issues!!! Go with your gut- if you ahve to get the police involved to make sure he stops harassing you and to show him that you are serious about what you say.
Bernina- She is a spunky little pup!! She is half McNab (herding dog) and Pit Bull. She is so high energy and we got cats after she chased a cat. Figured the best way to break the habbit was to make sure she knew what cats were and weren't as interested in them. Well, she chases ours but at the same time we can yell at her and she's not 100% distracted by them. She needs a job to do and I feel bad about that but we play lots of fetch. She would really benefit from some birds to chase in the back yard- be it ducks or chickens.


----------



## lilgemsy

Me, him and both sets of our parents actually had a little meeting the other week to try and sort it all out because he's like this on and off and has been since he dumped me.
But his parents arent interested so not alot really got done other than them accusing me of upsetting thier beloved son and they just basically said hes not like that and its me in the wrong.
Shows how little they know thier own son xD

I just need to whipe my hands of the lot of them. At the end of the day if they carry on like this then its going to be thier loss, not mine. Ill still have my son. 
Just a shame thats its easier said than done. I seriously think this whole thing is going to end up in court at this rate. :/

On the plus side baby is verrrry active tonight so Im guessing he's all good :)


----------



## bernina

Sounds like Oliver is doing just fine if he's moving around lots, such a lovely feeling isn't it.

Hope the stress and drama with FOB lessens, just not fair to you or little one to have to deal with this. 

Well I'm off to bed, I'm exhausted. Had our 2nd childbirth class and the relaxation bit at the end had me practically curled up and ready for sleep.


----------



## gertrude

gemsy - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with FOB. All I would suggest is that you rise above it. Be yourself, don't reduce yourself to his childish level. I find people can slag you off as much as they want, the people who know you will spot which person is the liar and child in that situation. You don't need to say anything or do anything as they tend to hang themselves out to dry.

With regards to the police I'd start more local. Maybe write to him (copied to your and his parents maybe?) to suggest the arrangements for contact/updates etc. If he then steps out of them you have something to compare it to for any official body. But it also sets it in your mind as you do NOT need this stress right now, I'd put that in the letter tbh - that you need some consistency for this baby starting from NOW.

Keep calm, rise above it and remember, people like him will come a croper at some point for being stupid little weasels :)

*sends a massive hug to gemsy*


----------



## laura3103

morning ladies 

well been to see midwife this morning and my fundal height is also measuring 3 weeks ahead so both baby and fundal are the same its on big baby i have in there even the midwife commented on his size when she felt for him.

hes head is right down and getting ready so i'm defo gonna have words with my consultant when i see him at 34 weeks to see if i can be induced at 40 weeks so that i dont go over if he asnt already arrived cause i'm not looking forward to an 11lb sprog.


----------



## laura3103

ohhh i'm all excited now just booked my 4d scan for 25th thanks to my lovely friends who are paying for it.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

laura3103 said:


> ohhh i'm all excited now just booked my 4d scan for 25th thanks to my lovely friends who are paying for it.

:happydance: that will be lovely 

my next scan is on the 17th


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Gemsy,

What he is doing to you is abuse,most abuse isn't physical, but it could easily go that way. I agree with bernina and gertrude.
Well done as you seem to be coping really well, but you shouldn't have to tolerate that kind of behaviour from anyone!
Maybe it would be worth talking to the police, mostly because they will be able to recommend some groups that can support you and give you a safety net.
also, if you found the parenting class a bit odd - it might be worth asking your midwife if there are any particuarly aimed at younger parents? I know there are in my area. Also there's a group called gingerbread, which offers help and support to single parents. :)
Sorry if thats alot of information, but having a similar experience I really want to help!
xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Im going to keep a "log book" of any time he gets in touch and what happens. So now Ill have a record of everytime hes nasty and Im saving any texts or facebook messages he sends. 
And thank you, Ill have to ask around about the groups.
I know that theres a young parents group hosted in a local school of a Tuesday so Im going to get my mum to get me signed up for it since she knows the lady who runs it.
Itd be nice to make some new friends... I only seem to have 2 at the minute and thier both busy with college alot lol.

Cant wait to have my little Ollie here in my arms so I can give him a big hug to feel better but rubbing by stomach and feeling the kicks will just have to do for now lol.
10 more weeks :)

Laura and Rainbow - hope yous enjoy your scans! Its lovely of your friends to pay for that, Laura! Lucky girl.


----------



## Kimboowee

Laura - Can I borrow your friends please?

Estate agents are saying that I cant move for 4-6 weeks, looking at more towards 6! On Saturday it was 4 weeks! That's gonna be fun :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have to meet with a lawyer in an hour to deal with a pregnancy discrimination case. I'm so stressed over this, it's not even funny.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2160-my-school-trying-screw-me-over-rant.html


----------



## lilgemsy

^ -hug-
Try not to stress about it, hun. Stressing doesnt fix things only makes them worse lol.
Untill the days when you meet with your lawyer or whatever then just try and put it out of your mind... just think about your LO soon being in your arms :)


----------



## MissFox

So last night DH and I were on the couch watching some TV and he fell asleep. After a couple hours of that I went to bed and left him on the couch. Apparently I didn't wake up when he came to bed and thought it was still my dog sleeping next to me. I got up to go to the bathroom and pet his head and said "aww, Nuggy Bug I love you! You're such a cuddle bug!" When I got back from the bathroom I went to bed my beloved dog again and OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO HER FACE! OH THAT'S NOT MY DOG THAT'S MY HUSBAND! I was embarrassed and so happy he didn't wake up.


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox said:


> So last night DH and I were on the couch watching some TV and he fell asleep. After a couple hours of that I went to bed and left him on the couch. Apparently I didn't wake up when he came to bed and thought it was still my dog sleeping next to me. I got up to go to the bathroom and pet his head and said "aww, Nuggy Bug I love you! You're such a cuddle bug!" When I got back from the bathroom I went to bed my beloved dog again and OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO HER FACE! OH THAT'S NOT MY DOG THAT'S MY HUSBAND! I was embarrassed and so happy he didn't wake up.

Hahaha! That is the funniest thing Ive read all day xD


----------



## gertrude

LOL MissFox :D:D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck today Brandi. XX


----------



## MissFox

Glad I could bring a smile to your faces. 
GOOD LUCK BRANDI!


----------



## laura3103

Kimboowee said:


> Laura - Can I borrow your friends please?

i know i was in tears when they offered to pay for it as part of my 30th bday present i have such lovely friends and they are all coming with me to see my little man so they can enjoy it as well


----------



## bernina

I sometimes call my cat princess and sometimes when I'm not thinking I'll start to call DH princess, he's not usually very amused!

Good luck today Brandi, thinking of you.

That's so cool about the scan Laura, you have some great friends!!!


----------



## camishantel

GL Brandi...


----------



## camishantel

ok so I had 2 very strange dreams last night... first one was another labor dream.. I was at the hospital in labor and had this nurse that came in and she was going to be leaving soon and I told her I wanted a natural childbirth and needed a nurse that would support me through that when she left... she said that I was right I would need someone to support me through that... so shift change happens and this new nurse comes in and wants me to walk the hall so we do and I see the nurse that just left and she is like haha I gave you pitocin and a pain pill dissolved in your water so you will not be having anything natural.. WTH?


----------



## camishantel

Now the second one was just strange... it had to do with my cats and dog locked in this library but they had a playyard for them and the cats had pooped outside the litter boxes and I was trying to get in there to clean it... just strange


----------



## babybefore30

That is a weird dream apparently you start getting loads in third tri, I have not had any yet. well none I can remember.

I went to the doctor today as for the past few weeks my downstairs department has been so painful especially when I walk or try and turn in bed but it is not sore to touch, it was so embarassing having to lie there while the doctor was looking at my bits especially as there was a light shing there as well but I suppose I better get used to it. Anyway the doctor said that everything looked normal and that it is most likely the pressue of the water and baby pushing down and I would just have to put up with it and it will go when baby gets here. Great.


----------



## JakesMummy

Babybefore is the pain in your groin or pubic bone, hips? I recently got diagnosed with SPd and any exercise or turn that involves opening legs, or getting into car etc sends agonizing pain in the area.. It's shooting pain yet also feels bruised etc, maybe google it and see if symptoms sound familiar? Hope it helps!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies. I'm back. I posted an update in the thread I linked to earlier


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls sorry havent had chance to catch up on all the posts yet. 
For those of you that dont know ive been in hospital for a few days. I was admitted because i had bad sickness and needed to be rehydrated, aslo had a water infection which was causing contractions. They have calmed down again now im on antibiotics, hope they stay that way this time. They have given me steroid injections to boost the babies' lungs incase i deliver early. They wanted me to stay in another night but eventually said if i agree to go back really early in the morning for my last shot it was ok for me to go home on the understanding i am to rest (which is impossible with the 2 little ones lol). Well im off to bed early tonight to be up early. Ill try to catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## camishantel

glad everything has calmed down some Tasha...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

big :hugs: tasha

the steroid injections dont half sting dont they :rofl:


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohhh dear Tasha.
Glad you're home though. Take it easy missus!! -hug-


----------



## caro103

rest up Tasha!

Sorry been awol for ages ladies, just been silently stalking as not had hardly any time lately! only 10 working days left now though and then can come on bnb as much as I like :D

found out at yesterdays appt with midwife that my little man is now head down :) and he's measuring just a little smaller than he should be 31-32cm...fx'ed he keeps growing steadily! onto fortnightly midwife appts now, yay!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

30+2 Bump :)
View attachment 167168


----------



## chocojen

Morning, 

Sorry been working the last few days so not got a chance to get on here.

I had an eventful day on tuesday, I had to nip out of work to go to my MW appointment I thought I would only be gone for 40 minutes or so.....BUT I had glucose in my urine sample and and she was worried that my bump seemed too hard so I got sent straight back to the maternity unit for bloods and an extra scan. Fortunatley as I had uniform on they sent me straight in for my scan and I didnt have to wait at all. Everything was ok, my glucose was within normal range and the scan was perfect although he is looking a bit squashed in there now! He is definitely a boy, as the sonographer exclaimed 'ooh look at those balls!!'. He is measuring a bit bigger though and they have changed my due date to 19/4 which is when I thought it was based on my dates right from the start. So that puts me at 30+5 now....I feel like I have been cheated by a week!!

Tasha sorry to hear things have been so rough for you hope the LOs stay put and you are not kept in any longer xxxx


----------



## chocojen

Oh and my little man now weighs 3lb 2oz!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm totally annoyed with work just now. 

They've asked that I take all my years holiday in dribs and drabs from now until mid-march so I requested that maybe I take 2 days off per week, which would be ideal because my job is stressful and 3 day weeks sounds heavenly!!

However.... We have a massive hypochondriac at work who insisted on a hospital visit because his hands were cold yesterday!!!! WTF.
So now my manager has told me I'm not allowed to pre-book any holiday and I have to take each day as it comes. IF cold hands guy doesn't look like he'll pull a sicky then my manager can give me the following day off, but only the days she sees fit. So where I requested every Friday, I won't be allowed any because he's more likely to fake illness on Fridays and Mondays. :dohh:

I was up at 3:30am with a horrible tummy bug and still went to work the next day but now I'm being punshed because some guy with bad circulation in his fingers got a bit moody and wanted an excuse to go home.
I'm getting to the point again now where I'm crying on my way home from work again because I can't bear the thought of going back there the next day.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

how you doing today tasha???

ive just been to hospital this morning , gotta go back again monday then thursday next week
they thought that baby was ??? head down today but measuring very big 40cm !!!
they said that my uterus is very high is right under my ribs (yeah i know i can feel it lol)

last growth scan was ok so hopefully this one will say wether im having a hippo baby :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

x-Rainbow-x said:


> how you doing today tasha???
> 
> ive just been to hospital this morning , gotta go back again monday then thursday next week
> they thought that baby was ??? head down today but measuring very big 40cm !!!
> they said that my uterus is very high is right under my ribs (yeah i know i can feel it lol)
> 
> last growth scan was ok so hopefully this one will say wether im having a hippo baby :rofl:

Im not too bad today thanks, went for my last injection this morning and yeah they do sting :cry:. They arent too bad when they jab it in just stings when they squirt the stuff in. Havent gotta go back now until my scan next Thursday, hopefully. We've got one head down and one breech now.
Im still getting cramps now and again but no regular pattern and just more uncmfortable than anything, just like a period pain so im not too worried about that. Sickness is down to just a few times a day too so at lease im keeping some bits down. Im a bit worried though because im now a stone lighter than i was at booking in :blush:
Hope babys not too big for you Rainbow :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yeah the actual injection is fine its when they start putting it in 

ive always told ladies it stings but it really really does lol

looking forwards to scan more to check positioning as if baby is breech i am going for a vaginal breech as its way more dangerous for someone with my bmi to have a c/s


----------



## gertrude

what BMI are you?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my bmi is around 55-58 ish x


----------



## gertrude

hope you didn't think I was being cheeky :D I find it interesting how advice varies around the country/across countries etc so wondered what it was

hopefully they'll turn before your labour starts anyway :)

in good news I haven't heard back from the hospital after my GTT - they don't contact you if it's OK - so that's a relief! I didn't think I have developed GD but always good to get checked :) I went because of my weight but it's nice to be able to say "see, I'm fat but fine" :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

noooo i didnt think u were :kiss:

im a midwife so have seen c/s wounds break down really nasty with big ladies because of the over hang, so if there is any way possible to avoid i will try ( obv in emergency chop open what ever u need for a healthy baby )


----------



## chocojen

Glad things are better today tasha and fingers crossed no more problems for you.

Rainbow sounds like you have a really sentsible attitude to everything, fingers crossed he is the right way up.

At my scan on tues they said his head was pointing towards my L hip and bum was near the R side of my ribs. Mind you he moves so much now anything could happen!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I could feel bubs down by my left hip today. Not comfortable at all!
He's been head down but lying to the left pretty much since 24 weeks though, so hopefully after another few? weeks, he'll engage properly.

When does baby usually start to engage? I thought he was engaging early last week... soooo much pressure down there, but it eased up by next morning.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh!
I was in Boots today and saw the cutest cot quilt and bumper set...

https://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/images/uk/products/original/170/94/koto-little-robot-quilt-17094306.jpeghttps://image1.dhgate.com/upload/spider/b/195/159/b_8450yl159195_0.jpg

But they dont match the curtains I've bought...
Now I'm sad!


----------



## gertrude

can you take the curtains back? 

I have a pressure/ache between my right hip and the front of my pubic bone - lord knows what it is but it's so uncomfy :(


----------



## laura3103

afternoon girls.x

my little man is making me feel very sicky today with his movements esp when i'm trying to eat.

also can anyone else whos babys is head down feel when there little one moves there head??? i have such a weird feeling like he is turning his head from side to side.

the postman brought me some good news today had a letter from the housing ass and i now have a house :happydance: accepted it over the phone straight away so just waiting for the keys to view it and to sign the tennacy should all be done and moved in before the end of the month i'm soo excited i've given myself an headache so glad things are looking up now.


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude, i lost the receipt when i was moving house. :dohh:
ah well... i might go for a "mish-mash" look nursery :haha:

laura, thats brilliant news!! congrats :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

laura thats great news!!


----------



## Tasha360

Fab news laura congrats!!! Xx


----------



## chocojen

great news laura.

Tasha if you get time and are feeling ok can you adjust my EDD now 19th april!


----------



## Tasha360

Of course hun xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Nice news, Laura :)

Ahhh my lips are like on fire today. Theyre seriously chapped lately and today I put some new chapstick on... and now theyre like peeling! D:
Its gross! They keep bleeding too :( 
So now my mum got me blistex or something. And I have that on but its like burning lol. Ouchies!


----------



## gertrude

laura - brilliant news! congrats!
cottlestone - oops :D

I keep getting really weird feelings, like a real pressure on my cervix/vagina - not very nice - I thought it was kicks but I get those all over the place so maybe it's a head moving?

I have NO idea which way around this baby is :blush: hoping to find out next week how I can tell


----------



## smeej

Laura - fantastic news about the house! Finally some good news :)

Tasha - hope you start to feel better soon :flower:

Chocojen- you're now due just 4 days after me :) Glad to hear all went well with the scan .


Well, I had the results of my GTT - they are normal !!- so no sign of gestational diabetes which is a relief. However, they arranaged a detailed scan with the consultant today due to big baby and excess amniotic fluid ( polyhydroamniosis), as it can be a sign of various problems with baby. 

DH and I were so worried, as naturally we had looked at the "panic web" and read about all the possible causes . Anyway, consultant couldn't find anything in particular that he felt could be a cause - and although he cant rule everything out 100% until she arrives, he was pretty confident that there are no issues to worry about and it's just one of those things!

Baby is large and I have excess fluid, so i'm going to have another scan on 2nd march when im 34 weeks to track progress and take things from there.

DH and i feel so relieved - i know there are no guarantees, but we feel in a much better place than we did before the scan, so we're just keeping everything crossed now!

On another note, I've taken the last 2 days off sick from work as i seem to be going though another constant headache phase - ive had them a few times throughout the pregnancy where i get throbbing headaches that last for a few days then just disapear again. Also work is sooo stressful at the moment , I feel under so much pressure and i'm struggling to cope with it on top of everything else, so i'm sure thats got a lot to do with the headaches!

xx


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> great news laura.
> 
> Tasha if you get time and are feeling ok can you adjust my EDD now 19th april!


hey chocojen - this is strange!

I'm due 15th april and ticker says i'm 30+6 weeks, and you are due 19th april and your ticker says you are 30+5 weeks???

bizzare!:shrug:


----------



## chocojen

smeej said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> great news laura.
> 
> Tasha if you get time and are feeling ok can you adjust my EDD now 19th april!
> 
> 
> hey chocojen - this is strange!
> 
> I'm due 15th april and ticker says i'm 30+6 weeks, and you are due 19th april and your ticker says you are 30+5 weeks???
> 
> bizzare!:shrug:Click to expand...

And my other ticker has completely disappeared!!!! I cant get it back on there!! Hope the baby agrees about the new due date!


----------



## loopy82

I'm sure I saw someone on this thread saying they wished they'd got 'The Hungry Caterpillar' wall stickers when they saw them in Asda, I've just been on a website that has them is you are still looking... https://www.funtosee.com/stickers-for-girls/animals/very-hungry-caterpillar-room-decor-kit


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hey ladies!
Had a rough day (rude people, pains, etc)... so made myself feel better by putting up the moses basket and stand... with the lil robot cushion my mum bought for Toby :D
 



Attached Files:







Moses Basket.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gertrude

smeej said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> great news laura.
> 
> Tasha if you get time and are feeling ok can you adjust my EDD now 19th april!
> 
> 
> hey chocojen - this is strange!
> 
> I'm due 15th april and ticker says i'm 30+6 weeks, and you are due 19th april and your ticker says you are 30+5 weeks???
> 
> bizzare!:shrug:Click to expand...

the tickers change on american time I think so there is some differences for us :)


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> great news laura.
> 
> Tasha if you get time and are feeling ok can you adjust my EDD now 19th april!
> 
> 
> hey chocojen - this is strange!
> 
> I'm due 15th april and ticker says i'm 30+6 weeks, and you are due 19th april and your ticker says you are 30+5 weeks???
> 
> bizzare!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> And my other ticker has completely disappeared!!!! I cant get it back on there!! Hope the baby agrees about the new due date!Click to expand...

Indeed! :)

I hope that mine decides she'd rather meet me a bit sooner! I can't imagine that i have room for another 9 weeks of growth! 
xx


----------



## helen1234

i've got a sneaky feeling this little guys head down now, my daughter and son were both late turners, rosie was turned manually 37 weeks and rhys i felt turn properly at 35, so not going to worry unless i get to 38 weeks with a breech.

my bump feels really heavy, i'm measuring 2 week ahead as well, he's been really wriggly today making up for a quiet week i think.


----------



## Tasha360

Love your basket Cottleston! x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I have a questions for you ladies...Since last night i have been getting like hot flashes then a sick feeling, followed by headaches :wacko: My GTT was good and my bp has been fine..So I'm wondering if anyone else has these feelings..Or should i ask my doctor about it? 

Thanks! :)


----------



## chocojen

Indeed! :)

I hope that mine decides she'd rather meet me a bit sooner! I can't imagine that i have room for another 9 weeks of growth! 
xx[/QUOTE]

I totally agree, my belly feels so strerched, dont know where 9 more weeks of growing is gonna go! At the scan they said he weighs about 3lb 2oz now, really dont want him to get too big!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

I swear when LO moves, I feel it in every nook and cranny that she could possibly be in! How big is this baby?! I know she has long legs, but the rest of the measurements were all on the 50th percentile..legs were 85% lol¬! I understand they start gaining half a pound a week from now, so give us all 10 weeks and we'll be stretched to the max :wacko::wacko:

Just finished ironing a gazillion clothes- this girl has a better wardrobe than I do!
Taking Jake to a stay and play messy craft thing tomorrow but bringing my mum so she can chase him and I get to sit and watch! I did so much driving today in Central London that it took it out of me, and I am now aching! Apart from that, pregnancy is going great and shes moving alot - thats the main thing!


----------



## JakesMummy

My ticker is a day ahead, which is odd as it isn't past 12 here, and if it is American based, then surely it wouldn't go forward until at LEAST 4am here? Strange? Think it has gone a bit doolally?!


----------



## smeej

I'm measuring weeks ahead too- she weighs 4.5lb already!


----------



## smeej

And I'm wide awake! :( - this pregnancy insomnia is really getting to me- don't think I've had a decent nights sleep since before Xmas. 
I go to bed exhausted every night then just toss and turn for hours with my mind racing over everything , staring at the clock - then there's the multiple loo trips too! I know this is all meant to be good training for when little one arrives but I just need some decent sleep! 

Is anyone else suffering with this?


----------



## camishantel

YES


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Emmy's I have these weird feelings too and my dr really couldn't come up with a answer other that I drink too much and do not eat enough so he gave me iron and told me to eat more..

Sounds like us april ladies are gonna have big babies...my little man was about 4lbs 4 oz at my scan tuesday and is 3 weeks ahead.


----------



## camishantel

I will find out monday how big Caleb has gotten..


----------



## camishantel

oh and I promise I will have bump pics up soon after I get off the phone and take a couple..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami did they say how big he was at your last scan?


----------



## camishantel

3lbs 1 oz... that was on January 17th I think by everything I read normal range at this gestation should be 4lbs 4 oz


----------



## JakesMummy

I have never had this one weighed during a scan - unless it is private or a growth scan, I doubt they do it, but judging by Jakes weight at birth and DH and mine, we make big babies..We did a sweepstake here with family and I guessed at 9lb 2oz but I am starting to think I may have over-guessed!?


----------



## camishantel

I am making mashed potatoes and green beans.. numm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jakes I am not sure what he will actually end up being...the old wise's tale is each baby gets bigger...my first was 6lbs11oz, 2nd was 8lbs5oz and my 3rd who was born at 36weeks was 8lbs11oz but this baby is not with the same man so I am still guessing. I think he will be big but I am not sure I am thinking about 9lbs


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Homemade mashed potatoes Cami?? SOunds yummy


----------



## camishantel

I know ... now I know you wish you would have locked the kids up and been here instead


----------



## JakesMummy

It is good fun to guess~!

We had mashed potatoes tonight, with Pork & Herb sausages, and steamed Tenderstem Brocolli, Fried onions, with LOTS of gravy! It is actually called Bangers & Mash, here LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh Jake's that sounds so yummy!!


----------



## camishantel

ok so I guess I should go take my bump pics before Sandi goes mad :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

ok so tmi but it seriously looks like someone blew their nose in my underpants. i feel like a damn waterfall :cry:

is this cuz the yi is cleared up or just more pregnancy fun?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I have been a good girl and waiting patiently. :)


----------



## camishantel

today at 32 weeks and 30 week for comparison
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-10 19.25.39.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5









2011-02-10 19.26.01.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









2011-01-26 20.10.18.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## camishantel

I feel like I look like I have dropped some


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I think your bump has dropped...the last one is 30 weeks right?? YOur 32 weeks seems lower. Oh stay in there Caleb. YOur looking great. :)


----------



## camishantel

Dana ewwwwwwwww ... girl I don't know... are you trying to say it is snotty discharge in your underpants??


----------



## DanaBump

heard some girl today at work who's 36 weeks say she was going to ask her dr today if she could just go to the hospital and have the baby. took everything i had not to drop kick her.


----------



## camishantel

yes the last is 30 weeks...


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> Dana ewwwwwwwww ... girl I don't know... are you trying to say it is snotty discharge in your underpants??

yea! it's really thin and icky. 

i know it's gross, i just have no one else to talk to about the nasty crap :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana kinda sounds like your YI clearing up...I know I get that after I have one. But could also be pregnancy discharge. Or probably both. lol


----------



## camishantel

here is 26 28 29 30 and 32 weeks for comparisson
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-28 19.07.57.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









2011-01-12 20.31.07.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









2011-01-19 21.46.55.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









2011-01-26 20.10.18.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









2011-02-10 19.26.01.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dana kinda sounds like your YI clearing up...I know I get that after I have one. But could also be pregnancy discharge. Or probably both. lol

well thanks for clearing that right up, LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't worry about the discharge. The further along you get in your pregnancy, the more of your mucus plug you'll lose. That's all it is. But, do not worry because the plug is constantly replacing itself. As long as it's not bloody or accompanied by painful contractions or amniotic fluid, you're okay. - Advice from my former obstetrician from previous pregnancies.


----------



## DanaBump

i knew the plug regrew, but it was so thin i didn't think it was the plug. no bh or anything just gross feeling.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Dana kinda sounds like your YI clearing up...I know I get that after I have one. But could also be pregnancy discharge. Or probably both. lol
> 
> well thanks for clearing that right up, LOLClick to expand...

Well did you at least giggle at my bright information that I supplied. :wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Really though Dana I am noticing alot more dc these days but can't say really snotty so probably your yi clearing up...but even when it goes away I think you will still be a waterfall. I am. anyway. Yay to not owning our bodies right now. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I do really think you dropped. Or he has shifter positions again.


----------



## camishantel

he hasn't shifted positions since 20 weeks everytime I go he is head down... now I am freaking about fluid levels for my appointment tomorrow as they were low last time


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Dana kinda sounds like your YI clearing up...I know I get that after I have one. But could also be pregnancy discharge. Or probably both. lol
> 
> well thanks for clearing that right up, LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Well did you at least giggle at my bright information that I supplied. :wacko:Click to expand...

i did get quite the snicker :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear some girls are getting goodnews!!! 
Cami- bump looks great!!!
Dana- :haha: WELCOME TO TEAM WATERFALL!! :rofl:
I've had a long and exhausting day. Had a nice talk with my mom and she's still saying no to helping us out but I can't blame her. I feel like I'm borderline having a complete breakdown but trying my hardest to hold it together. One day at a time right now.


----------



## MissFox

Oh- forgot to share: 
I woke up this morning and Rosie didn't move at all for the first hour and I started to PANIC. I layed down and drank some juice and tried the tricks to get her moving and every time I moved she shifted sides with it and was just moving around in there. NO good!!! After about 20 minutes of poking and prodding she got the hiccups but the rest of the day was full of mini-movements and nothing of normal movement size! Freaking me out! Well, I spent the night at my mom's last night and when I got home and Ryan said the first sentence to me she went CRAZY! And pretty much has been moving for the last couple hours but I think she's starting to settle now! Must be a growth spurt or she really missed her Daddy!


----------



## chocojen

Glad she is ok Sam, but sorry to hear you are feeling so fragile at the moment.

I am off to work now and then have 5 days off, have a good ! x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

just discovered i can do b'n'b on my new phone, least it makes my commute more intetsting! I really need to start getting more sleep was up til midnight making lemon-cherry muffins as my LO is leaving her nursery today. Not buying presents as 1 its expensive and 2 shes leaving cos its just not up to standard. Not that i've said that tho! 
Anyway as a result of late night I've woken up aching all overwhich is just lovely :(


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls, Great bump Cami defo looks like its dropped a bit. Ive just ordered the last things i need to buy for babies ( i think) . I aso got some bumper bar covers off ebay for my pram and some rhinestones, im going to try and personalize them with their names. Should be fun!
Jaimees just gone off to pre school and Demis ready for her morning nap so i think im guna have a cuppa and watch Jeremy Khyle for a change. xx


----------



## gertrude

I still have periods where pickle is quite quiet - then I have another period where they're just going mental - they did a full flip last night!

All my kicks/punches are on the right hand side, almost never feel anything on the left hand side (occassionally but really not very often at all), either in line with my belly button, slightly above the hip line or on my cervix - anyone have a clue which way around this baby is? As I'm overweight I find it hard to work it out as there's a lot of flab between the outside and the uterus :D 

I see my MW next week so I'm hoping she'll be able to tell but I just hope they're head down and stay there! Really want a home birth so they better help me out here! *sends message to baby about getting in the right position*

I also slept properly for the first time in bloody days last night. Was heavenly :) 

My hands feel a bit swollen again today though, going to go for a nice walk tomorrow to get the old circulation going :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have no power indoors... The electrician just turned it off. I don't like Jeremy Kyle but I like having the option to watch it if I want!
I also want toast and hot chocolate and to straighten my hair and put the heating on. Ohhhh Mr Electrician, hurry up!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Im actually up before 12. 
This is madness!
I actually got a good, early night last night... fell asleep on the couch about 9 and then got up and went to bed at about 10:30. Got up at 4am to make cookies (bump was kicking the crap out of me as usual lol) and then back to bed and slept till about an hour ago! :D
Feel nice and refreshed and I have some lovely cookies!

I think my nesting thing has kicked in because the past few days I love cooking and cleaning and if anything is out of place it drives me mad :|
My dad keeps feeling my head to see if I have a temp or anything because he thinks Im ill because I never cook or clean usually xD


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude said:


> I still have periods where pickle is quite quiet - then I have another period where they're just going mental - they did a full flip last night!
> 
> All my kicks/punches are on the right hand side, almost never feel anything on the left hand side (occassionally but really not very often at all), either in line with my belly button, slightly above the hip line or on my cervix - anyone have a clue which way around this baby is? As I'm overweight I find it hard to work it out as there's a lot of flab between the outside and the uterus :D
> 
> I see my MW next week so I'm hoping she'll be able to tell but I just hope they're head down and stay there! Really want a home birth so they better help me out here! *sends message to baby about getting in the right position*
> 
> I also slept properly for the first time in bloody days last night. Was heavenly :)
> 
> My hands feel a bit swollen again today though, going to go for a nice walk tomorrow to get the old circulation going :)


Most of the jabs and kicks i feel are on the right hand side too... Toby is head down but most of the time he's lying slightly to the left with his arms and legs out to the right which is why I feel more kicks on the right and rolls/wriggles on the left. 

Last night I was lying on my right and felt his hand slide down my belly... It was a really surreal sensation. Before that, I only felt his body move or short kicks/punches. I'm a little worried this might mean he's now back to back if I'm feeling more so depending on what position they say he's in at my next midwife appointment in a couple of weeks, I might start using my birthing ball to help him face the right way.


----------



## JakesMummy

It's so hard to tell at this point what way they will end up as they are constantly moving - saying that, Jake was engaged from very early on n never moved from head down . This one is breech and all movement for me is low by the hips and on the sides.


----------



## cola pops

Alot has been happening on here, I haven't had time to catch up on everything but am pleased your babies are hanging on a bit longer Tasha x
Cami-Your bump has definatly dropped, lovely bump x
Smeej- pleased your last appt went well and baby seems to be fine. I was told Holly was going to be a big baby at least 9lb, but when she was born at 10 days over she weighed 8lb 6oz??? Midwife has said chances are this baba will prob be around 9lb 6oz.
My heartburn reached awful limits last week to the point I drank half a bottle of gaviscon in one night and only got 2 hrs sleep. Anyway I now have zantac from the doctor and have had the best two nights sleep in ages (apt from the loo trips), so I'm feeling good right now:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

morning girls xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lovely bump pics xxx


my strange preggo dreams have come back :wacko:

one was we were at the blackpool meet and before we could go out we had to help harry potter beat voldemort :rofl: 
and another Donald Trump and Rick fox were trying to take alex away from me :cry: :rofl: its crazy lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry innadvance for the TMI content of this post!!
I don't know if I should call my midwife or not.
Over the past few days I've had a lot of thick discharge, and when I just used the bathroom there was a LOT of thick yellowy mucusy stuff. Normally I'd put it down one of those pregnancy things, but what's bothered me is that there was a spot of blood on the toilet paper. Literally just one smear but I'm not sure if that can be normal or not... I've not had any aches other than the usual, no contractions or even a BH this morning. Could it just be because baby had a mad half hour earlier?? (reposted in 3rd tri)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

could be an infection sweetie which is irritating inside, i would maybe see if u can get a swab done, does it smell or anything?


----------



## lilgemsy

Oo just found out I can get on here on my phone  
I'm spending the day at my mums work supposedly helping out but really i'm not doing much other than being glared at by most people haha. This should keep me entertained while i'm here


----------



## CottlestonPie

x-Rainbow-x said:


> could be an infection sweetie which is irritating inside, i would maybe see if u can get a swab done, does it smell or anything?

Didnt think of that... It didn't smell bad but I think I might see about getting a swab just in case.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> could be an infection sweetie which is irritating inside, i would maybe see if u can get a swab done, does it smell or anything?
> 
> Didnt think of that... It didn't smell bad but I think I might see about getting a swab just in case.Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey-- 

Haven't been active in a little while. Mostly because I have nothing to really talk about. :dohh: 

I'm glad that besides the general feeling bad, we are all pretty much still healthy and (still) baking little healthy ones too!! :) I still can't believe we're all going to pop soon!! 

ATM-- i'm losing my voice with a mild case of laryngitis. I'm in the losing my voice phase, which happens right after the sore throat goes away (in case none of you have had the pleasure of laryngitis... lol) Really sucks. Haven't been able to get a good nights sleep in a little while. It was starting to get challenging before the sore throat happened. Now it's nearly impossible. 

I also ready that 75% of pregnant women get insomnia. I want my sleep!

Baby is active-- but i'd say she's mellowed out a bit. More of a squirmer and less of a puncher. lol


----------



## caro103

hey ladies, been ages since I've managed to post properly!

Glad to see all doing well still :)

DC wise, I've def got loads more these days, its gross! considering starting to wear panty liners again :blush:

Cottleston...hope the speck of blood is nothing but ring the midwife just to check :hugs:

Only 8 days left at work now! woohoo. And got a 3 day wkend as its my b;day tomorrow so thought i'd use my last annual leave day on Monday :D:D 

Hope you've all had good Fridays! xx


----------



## MissFox

So exciting Caro! 

News on the DHneedsAJob front: A friend is sending me info on a driving job. Delivering Bait. I think it could be good. My BIL is talking to a friend about getting us into a bigger house that is around the same in price for rent which would also be awesome. 

Anyone else having issues with not liking their nipples being touched?? DH must've been having a great dream last night because all night long he was searching out my boobs to play with my nipples!!! I eventually got up and slept on the couch.


----------



## gertrude

LOL @ your OH :D

my nipples are very sensitive again but thankfully nothing like in the first tri :)


----------



## MissFox

I think I'm more just concerned about them starting to leak!!! He has NO RECOLLECTION of his night with my ladies! I asked him about it this morning and he said he doesn't remember at all. I told him that he wouldn't stop andit made me to sleep on the couch and he said NO YOU SLEPT WITH ME! Ummm.. No- I slept on the couch.


----------



## DanaBump

:rofl: sam. yes, mine are really sensitive too. any little touch and i'm fighting the urge to sock dh in the arm.


----------



## gertrude

I feel like a big fat lump today :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

MissFox said:


> I think I'm more just concerned about them starting to leak!!! He has NO RECOLLECTION of his night with my ladies! I asked him about it this morning and he said he doesn't remember at all. I told him that he wouldn't stop andit made me to sleep on the couch and he said NO YOU SLEPT WITH ME! Ummm.. No- I slept on the couch.

:rofl: DF is sooooo the same! "what me? Last night? Nooo I didn't!"
Um, ya you did :haha:

Or he'll start something, I'll go along with it thinking he's awake but he'll wake up halfway through and accuse me of starting it!!


----------



## MissFox

If I wasn't so upset and feeling crappy I would have tried to take advantage of the moment but I knew he was sleeping because when I said something to him he started sleep talking about how he just loves that there is more than one of them!!
His response: Must've been a great dream!


----------



## caro103

:rofl: missfox!

gertrude...:hugs: feelings quite normal hun! xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol men!! My oh does it in his sleep too, but usually in the morning when he has disgusting morning breath, and the last thing I wanna do is get frisky when he honks!!

Having a curry tonight for dinner- yum!!

A friend of mine off of here is in labour right now and I'm so excited got her as ages going for a vbac , and was induced too. Makes me so keen to meet Lo but not just yet!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Excited for her , that is meant to say!! Bloody iPhone guessing what I wish to write . anyone else often the victim of this?!?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

JakesMummy said:


> Excited for her , that is meant to say!! Bloody iPhone guessing what I wish to write . anyone else often the victim of this?!?

all the time!!

have u seen this site ?

https://damnyouautocorrect.com/


----------



## MissFox

That website is GREAT! I mean- if the phones were so smart WHY WOULDNT THEY JUST TYPE WHAT I TRIED TO TYPE!


----------



## smeej

evening ladies ,

well, I'm home alone with the cats and a wriggly, squirmy bump for company :)

DH is out on the sauce in London with friends, so god only knows what time and state he'll arrive home in! He's already had his orders to go straight to bed in the spare room - as i have a crappy enough sleep these days without him waking me up with booze breath and snoring :)

I am rubbish with my own company though - i get bored really easily and just cant seem to relax.

So what's everyone else up to?

xx


----------



## MissFox

Sorry for the boredom!!! 
DH wants to go to a show Monday night with one of the Marley's (IDK which one really... But like Bob Marley) and some other Reggae music. I hate Reggae music but DH really wants to go so I'm thinking we might be able to arrange for it to happen. Happy Valentines day, lol. 
I would have also given my OH the orders of DO NOT ENTER THIS BEDROOM! He's such a noisy drunk though.


----------



## smeej

lol - happy valentines indeed! I guess it couod be worse and be a thrash metal night instead!

I have a feeling that I'll find DH asleep on the sofa fully dressed! he has a habit of doing that! :)


----------



## gertrude

I like my own company these days but it wasn't always so :)

I'm having a bounce on my ball - baby seems to nod off when I do :D


----------



## MissFox

I wish I brought my ball to work with me. This chair is KILLING ME! After my fall on monday my lower back hates sitting! I think next week I'll be bringing my ball! (you'd think I'd be more likely to avoid the ball after almost falling off it but IT FEELS SOOO GOOD!)


----------



## Tasha360

Evening girls Hows everyones weekend so far? I havent done much today, popped to Asda tonight though and got a few baby bargains. I got a new play gym and another bouncer and a stairgate all in the sale left from the baby event last week. My boppy cushions also came today. Got them from a girl on here, she makes them. Well im off to do the dishes then to bed. Speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

me and alex are going to the hair dressers tomorrow ! first time since before xmas !

cant wait !


----------



## Tasha360

im now 33+1, where is the time going??? We're all gunna have babies soon and it seems like yesterday we all met xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Oooh I heard of the site but couldn't remember the name!!! I'll check it out now as I have seen a few examples from there that have me me laugh!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha - I was thinking that too!? Seriously, time has NEVER gone this fast for me, ever..yet I remember going for my gender scan at 16 weeks like it was yesterday..it was in October, which doesn;t seem long ago, but when counting in weeks, is!

I am 31+2, but feel like 40 LOL! Before we know, we'll be having our babies and discussing nappies and baby puke lol!


----------



## MissFox

I've been thinking this so much lately!!! WOW! BABIES ARE GONNA BE HERE SOON! There is a good chance that my SIL is going to be induced on Monday if her BP hasn't gotten better. They doubled her meds today. BUT WOW! lol.
I was on FB earlier and my Aunt said "wow, 8 weeks left!!!" and I said "Everyone I'm talking to is guessing 6" and a friend said "I just hope you make it to your baby shower!" Yea- it's on the 26th of this month. I'm pretty sure I'll make it! I hope we all make it that far at least!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think this pregnancy had flew over its going sooo fast !!

we will all have babies before we know it !!


----------



## AmethystDream

Well this weekend has been fun so far. Playcentre I was going to take little one to has shut for refurbishments, so she was mightily unimpressed. OH is away on a stag weekend, which I am chuffed about (it's about time he had some decent time with his friends), but obviously some weirdo knows about it as very few people know that he is away and yet I get weird phonecalls from withheld numbers at 2 in the sodding morning. Remains to be seen whether I get a repeat tonight.

So very little sleep after that and a grouchy small person to boot. I may just go and spend the day at someone else's house.


----------



## laura3103

afternoon girls.

well my little man is being a right little wriggler today my belly is moving like mad.

well i took gertie to a party last night at jitterbugs playcentre and while we were there she was playing on one of them car games and she got punched in the face several times by a 6 year old little girl i couldnt believe it at first i went running over and the little girl carried on i shouted excuse me and she looked straight through me!!

i went to see her mother and she just said kids will be kids i was like my dd is 2 and your daughter is old enough to know better so please keep her away from her and she give me an evil look. 

i felt like smacking her in the face and saying how do you like being hit by someone twice the size of you. 

oh well on a brighter note i'm gonna start packing ready for when they say i can move into the house cant believe how much stuff i have lol.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:shock:

omg laura thats awful ! i know kids fight but really !!! my nephew is 6 and definately knows better!

i would of gone all ninja mummy on her mothers ass :ninja:


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg Laura! Thats terrible... I would have sat on her!

Ha, Ive gained like FIVE pounds this week :| I feel like a whale xD
But Im still lighter than all of my friends, so Im happy :) 

Got the bedroom set up today! :D Yay!
Cot done. Changing table done. My bed done!
EVERYTHING DONE! :D
Ill post pics tomorrow or later when I can be bothered. Im exhausted haha!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just finished alex's card for Cbeebies , last years was shown about dinner time on his birthday :cloud9:

(for the US girls - Cbeebies is a Childrens tv channel www.cbeebies.co.uk)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/6731293c.jpg


----------



## gertrude

awww cute card!

I'm ENORMOUS :( I had a cry about it earlier :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> I'm ENORMOUS :( I had a cry about it earlier :(

:hugs: sweetie xxxx

im very very plus size anyway, i can def notice the bump on myself but to most other people i just look fatter , i would love a actual proper baby bump xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive had alot of movements higher than i usually have them today so im not sure if baby had moved and is head down

fingers crossed !!


----------



## gertrude

x-Rainbow-x said:


> :hugs: sweetie xxxx
> 
> im very very plus size anyway, i can def notice the bump on myself but to most other people i just look fatter , i would love a actual proper baby bump xx

I'm a UK 20 and all bump has done is move my fat higher and it's so bad now :( my B shape is as bad as it ever was, worse in fact. I'd love a real bump :(


----------



## lilgemsy

Rainbow, that card is gorgeous! :D

Okk, I decided to upload the pics of nursery/my bedroom :)
Here they are ^_^

*Changing Table:*
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168310_1861035770482_1378576220_32082938_6162774_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168018_1861036050489_1378576220_32082939_1584591_n.jpg
*Cot:*
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/168310_1861036290495_1378576220_32082941_1105286_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181646_1861036530501_1378576220_32082942_2011280_n.jpg
*Fireplace/His Rug:*
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180178_1861036730506_1378576220_32082943_881838_n.jpg

:)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Gem the pics are lovely - Alot of thought gone into it!!

Rainbow - I love the card for Alex birthdY!! I was going to do it for jakes 2nd birthday but completely forgot..oops! What day will it be read out? I wil try and watch!!!

Laura- I would've felt like punching that kid, too..surely her mum or parent/guardian should've been watching and stopped as soon as she saw her even raise her hand?! I watch jAke like a hawk even though he plays nicely , as he may try and touch a baby but not inthe most gentlest way! Sorry you went through that with gerti :(

Haven't done much today - just played with James cousins and ate crap all day . ReSply bad but the 3 cream eggs I ate were delish!! 
Friend had her baby and it has made me So keen to meet Amelia. Although not just yet!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

JakesMummy said:


> Rainbow - I love the card for Alex birthdY!! I was going to do it for jakes 2nd birthday but completely forgot..oops! What day will it be read out? I wil try and watch!!!

not till the 16th April , will remind everyone at the time x:thumbup:


----------



## JakesMummy

Thankyou rainbow :)


----------



## lilgemsy

x-Rainbow-x said:


> JakesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow - I love the card for Alex birthdY!! I was going to do it for jakes 2nd birthday but completely forgot..oops! What day will it be read out? I wil try and watch!!!
> 
> not till the 16th April , will remind everyone at the time x:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hopefully Ill be in labour when its getting shown! 
Thats my due date ^_^


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i will be 12 days over that day lol

alex was born at 35 weeks so dont think i would get that far but u never know lol


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> Hopefully Ill be in labour when its getting shown!
> Thats my due date ^_^

mine too! race ya :D


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm due the 13 th and if it's anything like Jake, I'll be here to the bitter end closely surrounded by rolling tumbleweed and an eerey silence..


----------



## laura3103

thanks girls believe me i felt like smashing her one in the face and let just say i hope i dont ever see her in town cause she will most proberbly have a piece of my mind and my fist lol.

anyway abit off topic but i'm a little depressed tonight my friend as just informed me that she as booked tickets to see dolly parton and they are £76 each which i cant afford so i asked my dad if he would buy me one for my 30th bday and he said no :cry: i'm a massive dolly fan and would love to see her but i know have more important things to buy like stuff for my new house so she will have to wait :cry:


----------



## gertrude

JakesMummy said:


> I'm due the 13 th and if it's anything like Jake, I'll be here to the bitter end closely surrounded by rolling tumbleweed and an eerey silence..

tbh I can't imagine being anything than hideously overdue

I'm 176cm tall, a size 20 pre pregnancy - it's not like there isn't a lot of room in here for pickle to get very comfy :D not to mention both me and my bro were late and I suspect that's going to be repeated here

fight you for being last then :D


----------



## gertrude

laura3103 said:


> thanks girls believe me i felt like smashing her one in the face and let just say i hope i dont ever see her in town cause she will most proberbly have a piece of my mind and my fist lol.
> 
> anyway abit off topic but i'm a little depressed tonight my friend as just informed me that she as booked tickets to see dolly parton and they are £76 each which i cant afford so i asked my dad if he would buy me one for my 30th bday and he said no :cry: i'm a massive dolly fan and would love to see her but i know have more important things to buy like stuff for my new house so she will have to wait :cry:

£76? fuck that!


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - ITS ON! Haha 
I kind of want him to arrive on the 15th though... so then he will have the same birthday as his grandad (my dad) ^_^
Orrr a week later, on the 21st... so he has the same birthday as my bro  
Orrr if he comes two weeks late on the 26th then he'll have the same bday as my cousin, or on the 27th same as my uncle! xD
We have alot of birthdays in April in my family!!!

Laura - Nhaw :( Cant your friend like video it for you or something?


----------



## gertrude

16th is my great aunt's birthday which would be lovely but seriously, my money is the end of the month


----------



## laura3103

it wouldnt be the same i wanna be there!!!

its ok i need to meet a nice rich man so i can get married at dollywood or at least honeymoon there lol i'm a major dolly fan if i was having a girl her name would have had dolly in it.


----------



## laura3103

oh as for dates i need to have my baby before the 12th cause my dad as got his instructor driving test on the 13th so wont be able to have time off to watch gertie so i'm hoping to go early preferably around the 9th plus with the rate this baby is growing he will be the size of a 3 month old if i go overdue.


----------



## DanaBump

watching one born every minute...the dad with ADD is driving me batty!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

is the US obem filmed in the US? or is it our version?

it might be interesting if its filmed in the US for us girls to look on u tube etc for clips to see how our different maternity systems work !


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! Hope everyones feeling ok.
Today I get a new fruit on my ticker! Only 4 weeks til term, 7 weeks til due date! :happydance:

Today I think im going to sort through clothes and see what I've got/what I need in each size, and get to work on my hospital bag!


----------



## gertrude

Yes I need to sort through the clothes we have and haven't got (I haven't bought any yet :D MIL has done though) 

I think I've got everything I'm fussed about for the hospital bag, still hoping I won't need to use it and that I can have pickle at home but still going to pack and prepare. Whatever I'm not prepared for will be what happens :haha:

In news today my hands are swollen, and all my joints ache, and I do mean every single one. This relaxin stuff can sod off 

pickle seems to be having a quieter day today though, they're moving but not as much, I think they tired themselves out yesterday :D they do tend to be quieter during the day though. Their movements have definitely changed from kicks/punches to wriggles and rolls and squirming - which is such a relief, I was starting to get a bit bruised!

Laura - dolly is cool I agree, I just object to pretty much all gig costs tbh. I really want to go and see this https://www.alexandratheatre.org.uk/prod-productions_details.asp?VenueID=87&pid=2855 but £30? sod off.


----------



## JakesMummy

In april theres ALOT of holidays too so high chance we will have Easter babies and St George Babies - maybe a Royal Wedding baby!?

Gertrude - I am tall too, so bubs has ALOT of room even though she prefers to lie sideways. Jake was 10 days overdue and I had to be induced - could've gone to 14 days but it was fully booked at the labour ward!!!

I just need to get a couple of nighties for my hospital bag as I don't wear them usually, and a few newborn vests then I am all done - just alot of waiting to be done now!!

We already have a nursery as we decorated it for Jake - Its I love my Bear theme - so natural/neutral..the kids will end up sharing when Amelia turns 6 months..then we have to househunt - boo : (

I started getting shooting pains in my cervix and vagina last night, so can feel my body preparing itself already - This makes it seem so much more real now!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls :hi:

just thought i'd pop over and see how you are all doing! i can't believe you are so close to holding your babies now :happydance:

well, i have been monitored closely this time, and had a scan last week; baby is perfect so far and measuring bang on my dates, so hopefully things work out better this time.

i hope you are all well, speak soon :kiss:

x


----------



## lilgemsy

JakesMummy said:


> We already have a nursery as we decorated it for Jake - Its I love my Bear theme - so natural/neutral..the kids will end up sharing when Amelia turns 6 months..then we have to househunt - boo : (

Thats what theme mine is!
Is it from Babies R Us?
I like that theme because its not too babyish and I wanted something neutral rather than blue since his room is also my room  
Setting everything up has made me more nervous haha.

I think I could be stressing a bit though... I havent felt Ollie move since like yesterday :S I hope hes ok...
If I dont feel him by tonight then I might nip up the hospital just to get checked. Better safe than sorry and I know he has quiet days but never this quiet!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope you feel him soon hun... have you tried the cold/sugary drink and lying down test?
Toby has been very quiet since yesterday morning. I do feel him ocassionally though so not too worried, although its less kicking/wriggling and more stretching... been feeling a lot of pressure downstairs (front and back!) today.


----------



## MissFox

Hi Jeffsar!! Glad everything is going well so far!!! 

Atm I'm trying to go back to sleep ut I'm there with you guys and the pressure and sharp vaginal pains! I'm hoping since my body has been getting ready for a while not I won't go overdue!


----------



## DanaBump

x-Rainbow-x said:


> is the US obem filmed in the US? or is it our version?
> 
> it might be interesting if its filmed in the US for us girls to look on u tube etc for clips to see how our different maternity systems work !

it's filmed here in the states, i think one of the girls on here said ohio? 

saw a commercial on lifetime last night for a new show called "miracle home coming". must remember not to watch as the 1.5 minute commercial, i was in tears for the whole thing. :cry:

jeffsar-glad everything is going well this time, sure hope this is your forever baby. :hugs: if i remember right, you were already have bleeding and other issues by this time with the last one, do you have that with this one? i remember beginning of this pregnancy after loosing the one before this one, feeling very calm like i knew this one was going to stick. is that the same for you? glad you're getting monitored, definitely helps the nerves i'm sure.


----------



## lilgemsy

CottlestonPie said:


> Hope you feel him soon hun... have you tried the cold/sugary drink and lying down test?

Yeah Ive tried it a few times today. In fact Im having a lazy day so theres more chance of feeling him but nothing... :shrug:
Im really starting to worry now! :/
Just one little kick or wiggle or anything would put my mind at rest but seriously theres been nothing all day.


----------



## DanaBump

lilgemsy said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel him soon hun... have you tried the cold/sugary drink and lying down test?
> 
> Yeah Ive tried it a few times today. In fact Im having a lazy day so theres more chance of feeling him but nothing... :shrug:
> Im really starting to worry now! :/
> Just one little kick or wiggle or anything would put my mind at rest but seriously theres been nothing all day.Click to expand...

my dr has me doing fetal kick counts and she said if baby doesn't kick 6-8 in an hour after feeling her, i should get up and walk, drink something cold, use a cold ice pak to see if i can get her to move. if i can't, i should come in for so baby could be monitored.

i know you don't want everyone to look at you like "oh that worried first time mom", but seriously i think they would rather you be extra careful, then god for bid something actually being wrong.


----------



## gertrude

if you haven't felt anything at all, even with all the tricks, I'd pop along to your hospital chick - better safe and checked out than sat at home worrying

I'm having a quieter day today than yesterday but a) I'm tired today and b) they're still wiggling around in there 

get checked x


----------



## DanaBump

decided to change my signature. i didn't change the development ticker, but i did change the countdown ticker to reflect her induction date.


----------



## MissFox

lilgemsy- I would definitely go in if you aren't getting anything at all. They really don't mind and would rather you go in and get checked then really wait until there could be something wrong 

Rosie has been pushing on my stomach all morning long and it's making me nauseous. I"m trying to finish up some work I didn't get done on Friday but one of my kitties keeps crawling on me! Once I'm done with that I need to pack some more stuff in the house to take to my mom's house for storage. Getting close and closer to getting this place ready for Miss Rosie. And the countdown to the shower is on! 13 days!


----------



## gertrude

man I'm bored today *sigh*

pickle isn't kicking, they keep stretching out and it's SUCH a weird feeling! much more gentle though which is nice for me

so bored though, bored bored bored

it's my shower in a few weeks and I have no idea what to expect :D a great mate of mine is organising it and she's ace but I have been given no ideas as to whats happening!

we've bought a couple of dummies today, and a couple of baby outfits too - feels like it's getting there at last! Going to start washing pickle's stuff this coming week so I can get their bag ready but also actually work out what we do and don't have! 

Just been looking at bottles too - I want to breastfeed but I want to be prepared too - lots of people seem to rate the MAM bottles, now just trying to find an offer :D


----------



## MissFox

Gertrude- I'm also hoping to BF but I've registered for a few different kinds of bottles just to be prepared. I also want to pump and store so DH can help with feedings.


----------



## gertrude

yes I'd like to do that too - a friend has her OH do the night feed (around 11pm) so she can go to bed earlier and he gets some quality time :) I'd like to do that!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Gertrude- I'm also hoping to BF but I've registered for a few different kinds of bottles just to be prepared. I also want to pump and store so DH can help with feedings.

i'm doing the same. dh missed out on the important bonding time with his son and because of that, their relationship has never been what it should between a father and son. i refuse to let that happen this time so he'll be doing as many feedings as possible and spending one on one daddy/daughter time as possible.

everyone seems to talk about how important the bond between mother and child, but i think it's equally as important for the child to bond with their father.


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

Don't seem to have posted for ages. I've been keeping up to date with everyone by reading just before bed so just haven't had the energy to post by then! Work is becoming really knackering :-( All I seem to do in these past few weeks is go to work, get home & nap for an hour, make dinner & clear up then go to bed again! Poor DH is hardly seeing me but he's thankfully doing loads more round the house to help me out. Only 5 days til half term hol then another 10 days & mat leave will be here. Thank God!

Been a busy few days antenatal care wise too. Saw my MW on Thurs for a check up & all is fine with me & bubs  Not measuring big anymore so thankfully that must've just been a growth spurt & not that I'm growing a 10lb-er! Then today we've had our home visit from an maternity health visitor. She's given me so much stuff to read all about BF, skin to skin & local baby groups & children's centres. 

Think we are nearly ready for bubs to arrive now. Still need a baby monitor & a few bits for my hospital bag but then I think we're done. Gonna get all bubs clothes & blankets washed over half term too. 

Had my first real craving this week too. PANCAKES! Been thinking about them all week & eventually has some today. With Nutella and some with lemon & sugar. Nom nom nom! Not the healthiest but I NEEDED them!

Hope everyone is doing well tonight. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hrmm... Starting to worry about Toby a little. Aside from hiccups and the ocassional poke, his movements are really really reduced. Literally felt 2 proper kicks since he went crazy on Friday night. I know he's probably having a quiet weekend, or hes changed position and is cushioned by the placenta so I'm feeling much less... and ive tried to stay rational about it but it's bothering me now.
He also feels different. Like he's a lot lower, and not taking up the space by my ribs like he has been. I haven't had bad heartburn all weekend!
I don't know if babies can drop this early or if movement is reduced because of dropping but it doesn't feel like what I'm used to.

Keep fingers crossed for us, I'm gonna play him some songs and see how he reacts!! If I don't get anything at all before I go to work in the morning I might go get checked to be on the safe side.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Has anyone else's face plumped up?!?

I look like a chipmunk hording it's food in it's cheeks! Is this pregnancy related? Or am I really just gaining all my weight in my face! :shrug: :nope:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CottlestonPie said:


> Hrmm... Starting to worry about Toby a little. Aside from hiccups and the ocassional poke, his movements are really really reduced. Literally felt 2 proper kicks since he went crazy on Friday night. I know he's probably having a quiet weekend, And ive tried to stay rational about it but it's bothering me now.
> He also feels different. Like he's a lot lower, and not taking up the space by my ribs like he has been. I haven't had bad heartburn all weekend!
> I don't know if babies can drop this early or if movement is reduced because of dropping but it doesn't feel like what I'm used to.
> 
> Keep fingers crossed for us, I'm gonna play him some songs and see how he reacts!! If I don't get anything at all before I go to work in the morning I might go get checked to be on the safe side.

I don't know when they are suppose to drop. My LO has been rather quiet this weekend too... except she likes to bring on the party at night. :dohh: 

Give him a few really good pokes and see if he wakes up a bit. 

If you get too worried, you can always go to the DR. No harm is being safe.


----------



## gertrude

swelling in the hands/face can be an indicator of pre-eclampsia - when is your next MW appointment? they'll check your BP/protein in wee as the proper markers for it

does it get worse through the day?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> Hrmm... Starting to worry about Toby a little. Aside from hiccups and the ocassional poke, his movements are really really reduced. Literally felt 2 proper kicks since he went crazy on Friday night. I know he's probably having a quiet weekend, And ive tried to stay rational about it but it's bothering me now.
> He also feels different. Like he's a lot lower, and not taking up the space by my ribs like he has been. I haven't had bad heartburn all weekend!
> I don't know if babies can drop this early or if movement is reduced because of dropping but it doesn't feel like what I'm used to.
> 
> Keep fingers crossed for us, I'm gonna play him some songs and see how he reacts!! If I don't get anything at all before I go to work in the morning I might go get checked to be on the safe side.

try tapping your bump, that makes ben move . and all the usual ( got any lucozade in etc) but if your worried i would ring hosp and be checked over , wontdo u any good worrying xxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks... Tapping never seems to work with him (too much padding!!) which is why I'm giving music a go. I dint have any sugary drinks in the house as I'm trying to be good :dohh: knew I should've bought that irn bru!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

gertrude said:


> swelling in the hands/face can be an indicator of pre-eclampsia - when is your next MW appointment? they'll check your BP/protein in wee as the proper markers for it
> 
> does it get worse through the day?

nope-- just a general fatness of the face. Haven't had any markers previously and my face has been pretty pudgy for a few months now. 

Next appt is the 16th. So on wednesday.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

when ever im pregnant i always keep a bottle of lucozade in the house just incase (i bloody hate the stuff)

he is prob is just having a quiet day

ben dosent love alot at all during the day but if i wake up during the night he moves all over the place so i know hes just a night owl

maybe ring ur hosp and see what they say , it might be worth getting checked over now rather than it getting to late and u getting worried and going in later tonight iykwim xxxxx


----------



## gertrude

could it be an allergic reaction to something? ask at your next visit :) it might just be filed under one of those things :)

I'm still bored *sigh*


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Has anyone else's face plumped up?!?
> 
> I look like a chipmunk hording it's food in it's cheeks! Is this pregnancy related? Or am I really just gaining all my weight in my face! :shrug: :nope:

yup my face has puffed up, i was trying to get a nice pic of me and alex (i dont like my pic taken so we dont have many , tried about 50 times to get a one that didnt give me a zilllion chins lol

my sister is due on the 13th april and shes the same x


----------



## lilgemsy

I finally felt bump move.
Not much still though :/
It feels as though hes changed position. A round shape keeps sticking out of one side and it feels like feet on the other so my guess is he is now lying across my stomach!
Its verrry uncomfortable.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Don't know about allergies either. I'm thinking my face has decided to take the fall and gain all the baby weight! :dohh: lol 

Here is me at 30 +3 weeks. I look like a blimp!! This is why people are telling me I look like i'm carrying twins!! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







180447_809587623081_33013203_41999370_2388765_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gertrude

that's a gorgeous bump!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ur bump is gorgeous !


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> I finally felt bump move.
> Not much still though :/
> It feels as though hes changed position. A round shape keeps sticking out of one side and it feels like feet on the other so my guess is he is now lying across my stomach!
> Its verrry uncomfortable.

im sure my little one is now head down as i cant sit straight , i have to sit sitting back as it feels like my ribs are getting brused !


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im getting soooooo excited now !!

and worried , my waters went with alex at 34 weeks :shock: so if history repeats itself thats like next week !!! argh!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

That's a lovely bump!!
My face filled out hamster stylee before Christmas. My feet were swollen today... Only yesterday mocked my SIL and my friend for getting giant feet. Karmas a bitch! 

Typically, as soon as i mention getting checked out for lack of movement, I lie down and he kicks me a few times within a couple of minutes. Phew!! Didn't even need the music.
Absolutely no idea where he's lying though as 2 kicks definitely felt like feet but one was high up and the other was low.. Both on the right though so I assume he's lying on my left with his legs out to the right. Either way, I'm glad hes had a little burst of energy. Put my mind at ease for now :thumbup:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Next week sounds awfully soon!!! I'd be freaked out if baby came next week. We don't have our co-sleeper or our carseat/stroller! We have plenty of clothes and diapers and a crib tho. LOL 

Thanks everyone for the comments. Must just be the day i'm having. Been moody and blah all day. Except while we were at the zoo. It's hard to be moody when your around animals. lol


----------



## Tasha360

Beautiful pics gem. We have sorted all the rooms out today too. Managed to get 2 cots in our room and my new bed arrives tomorrow. Bought new curtains and bed covers, lamps etc so it looks a bit better. Just wish i could have a nursery:-( 

Rainbow love the card, how far in advance do you have to send them in?

Laura i would have given that woman a black eye. We have had this problem with my cousins lad when Jaimee was younger. Hes only 2 years older but when they are younger two years is a long time and you cant just let them get on with it!

Jeffsar, lovely to hear form you!! glad all went well at the scan and keep in touch hun

Great bump Casey

Well im off to have a long soak in the bath. I have unbelieveable pressure "down there" at the moment and the tightenings have started again so im just going to try and relax and see what happens, they are getting more and more uncomfortable as the days go on. 

Catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> That's a lovely bump!!
> My face filled out hamster stylee before Christmas. My feet were swollen today... Only yesterday mocked my SIL and my friend for getting giant feet. Karmas a bitch!
> 
> Typically, as soon as i mention getting checked out for lack of movement, I lie down and he kicks me a few times within a couple of minutes. Phew!! Didn't even need the music.
> Absolutely no idea where he's lying though as 2 kicks definitely felt like feet but one was high up and the other was low.. Both on the right though so I assume he's lying on my left with his legs out to the right. Either way, I'm glad hes had a little burst of energy. Put my mind at ease for now :thumbup:

awww glad hes had a wriggle for you xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Beautiful pics gem. We have sorted all the rooms out today too. Managed to get 2 cots in our room and my new bed arrives tomorrow. Bought new curtains and bed covers, lamps etc so it looks a bit better. Just wish i could have a nursery:-(
> 
> *Rainbow love the card, how far in advance do you have to send them in?*
> 
> Laura i would have given that woman a black eye. We have had this problem with my cousins lad when Jaimee was younger. Hes only 2 years older but when they are younger two years is a long time and you cant just let them get on with it!
> 
> Jeffsar, lovely to hear form you!! glad all went well at the scan and keep in touch hun
> 
> Great bump Casey
> 
> Well im off to have a long soak in the bath. I have unbelieveable pressure "down there" at the moment and the tightenings have started again so im just going to try and relax and see what happens, they are getting more and more uncomfortable as the days go on.
> 
> Catch up tomorrow xxx

it says 6 weeks but i sent it 8 weeks last year and it got shown so sending it 8 weeks (sat) again 

hope u enjoy your bath xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks xxx
I played him some music too and he gave me a right old belter so I'm feeling much better now lol

Ack I keep thinking of little Toby-related tattoo designs... He's not even born yet! Oops! :haha: I'm just so desperate for a lil bit of ink... which I'll probably chicken out of getting for at least a year.


----------



## MissFox

My face has also had some weight gain Casey. MW says not much swelling at all in feet and no other signs so I'm guessing my face is just gaining most of tyhe weight. Just like my hands and they aren't swollen- it doesn't go down. They're just fat lol. I wonder if it has to do with the widening of the nose before birth?


----------



## laura3103

i'm gonna jinx myself now but so far this pregnancy i havent had any swelling at all with gertie my feet were huge i had to wear flip flops all through winter you watch now i will wake up tomorrow with huge feet and chubby face lol.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> My face has also had some weight gain Casey. MW says not much swelling at all in feet and no other signs so I'm guessing my face is just gaining most of tyhe weight. Just like my hands and they aren't swollen- it doesn't go down. They're just fat lol. I wonder if it has to do with the widening of the nose before birth?

widening of the nose?! My nose has looked big and puffy since like Second tri!! 

Also-- my feet aren't swollen either, and my hands are only mild. I just now had to take my rings off because they were too swollen. I'll see if they are better tomorrow.


----------



## MissFox

The last month my friend was pregnant her nose got soooo wide! Apparently it can be a sign of impending labor. My hands always gain weight first. Along with my love handles!


----------



## lilgemsy

Im so scared.
Some girl I know has just lost her baby at like 7 months gone. :|
Its horrible to think that at any time you could either lose your baby or give birth very prematurely!
Scary! :(

Lets hope all of our LOs stay in there the whole of our pregnancies and stay healthy and happy!


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to hear that lilgemsy. My friend went into labor at 38 weeks and lost her baby in the process. It's so terrible and I hope your friend stays strong <3
My BFF thinks I'm annoying right now. It is what it is I suppose. I've got so much happening in my life that I haven't made it out to talk to someone with a cabin that we could potentially move into but the thing is that it wont be cheaper- and has possiblity to be more expensive than where we are living right now and I just need to really think through our options atm. :dohh:
BTW- How do/do you get your OH to help with the house? Mine really needs to help more but isn't. I really hope he gets a job soon so I can stay at home and get shit done instead of working and trying to get shit done but being in too much pain/too tired to do it.


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - I dont have an OH but try crying at him xD
When my mum wants my dad to help around the house she usually just nags and nags and nags but that just makes him moody T_T
So try crying instead and get a bit of sympathy? 
Failing that, get your mum round!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Did those pregnancies have complications???? 

I was just talking about that subject to DH at dinner today. :( It makes me sad to think that this whole pregnancy journey could still wind up with empty arms in the end. 

He says that he can't imagine a perfectly healthy pregnancy and fetus, ending up with a death. He says that he has to believe that there would be signs beforehand.


----------



## lilgemsy

^ Nah, she had a normal pregnancy as far as I know up untill the past few days and then the baby just stopped moving. So she waited a while and then still no movement so got it checked and the baby had passed away.
She said the baby wasnt absorbing all of the nutrients properly so became malnourished or something and eventually died :/ 
Its really sad!
She'd just gotten her 2 year old twins around to the idea of having a new brother/sister aswell.

My bump is making up for not moving much today right now because hes jiggling about everywhere! My stomach looks like its doing the mexican wave lol.
Im not going to moan about him keeping me awake tonight... Im so so grateful for it tonight.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> So sorry to hear that lilgemsy. My friend went into labor at 38 weeks and lost her baby in the process. It's so terrible and I hope your friend stays strong <3
> My BFF thinks I'm annoying right now. It is what it is I suppose. I've got so much happening in my life that I haven't made it out to talk to someone with a cabin that we could potentially move into but the thing is that it wont be cheaper- and has possiblity to be more expensive than where we are living right now and I just need to really think through our options atm. :dohh:
> BTW- How do/do you get your OH to help with the house? Mine really needs to help more but isn't. I really hope he gets a job soon so I can stay at home and get shit done instead of working and trying to get shit done but being in too much pain/too tired to do it.

sam- it helps me when i make dh a list, give him something to work off of and he feels productive scratching each piece off.
crying to make him feel guilty is manipulation and that's just not cool in a marriage and we're big girls now, nothing mom can do besides offer a shoulder.


----------



## MissFox

Lilgemsy- Got to crying out of frustration before I even got to reading your post. I told him he should leave and go visit his friend because I can't do all this stuff on my own with him just sitting on the couch while I bust ass to make this house acceptable for Rosie. 
Ive made him lists- there are a couple on the table that have 1 or 2 things scratched off (of 4 or 5) and he is proud of taking out the trash or feeding the dogs but it's getting the laundry put away or getting things like the dishes done when I"m too busy or tired that I ave a hard time with.

SAD WARNING!
My friend's pregnancy was problem free- never any morning sickness or anything- the "perfect" pregnancy. She went into labor naturally at 38 weeks and due to a bacterial infection (Listeria- not many signs/symptoms- according to the autopsy) it separated the umbilical chord from the baby. Nothing could have been done in her case. It's truly tragic but it's so very rare that we all need to stay positive and enjoy our pregnancies. 

Sorry for the sad story but I really hope that everyone takes the story as cherish every moment you have with your LO. Love them and enjoy all that they have and will bring to your life.


----------



## gertrude

just to give an alternative story my SIL went into labour at 29w 3 days, they delayed by 2 days and gave her the steroids and my nephew was born at 29w 5days. He's now a strapping 16month old that you wouldn't ever in a million years guess was such a premie baby :)

I'm now further along in my pregnancy than my SIL got, which freaks me out a bit! No wonder she looked so bloody shell shocked when I saw her the day after!

They have never found out why she laboured so early, no clues whatsoever, and she's PG again and is worried about it happening again - the consultant said they couldn't really do anything as nothing was "wrong" last time


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls. Im feeling alot better today, think i overdid it yesterday. I honestly thought i was guna go into labour last night. I couldnt even sit on my bum in the bath and the pains were getting quite strong but i went to bed and must have fell asleep then the next time i woke it was all gone. I havent had as much movement since yesterday which is worrying me but i dont want to look stupid going to hospital again to get checked. 

Happy Valentines everyone. What are you all doing? We are going to the cinema tonight with a couple of friends and maybe for a mkeal afterwards xx


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies

So I had a great weekend with my sister and her husband, we went for a lovely meal on saturday night. On Sunday morning she made us pancakes for breakfast which were awesome!!!

When we got home we assembled the pushchair which got me stupidly excited about the fact we are gonna have a LO to go into it soon!

We also bought carpet for the nursery this weekend and I think it is being fitted next weekend. That means that in 2 weeks my parents can come over and help us build all the furniture and the nursery will start coming together, I cant wait!

I have another 3 days off now until I start my last crazy stretch of 6 14 hour days in 9 days BUT then MATERNITY LEAVE!!!!!!!! I cant wait!

Tasha keep those babied in there a bit longer!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

My god I've got a pounding headache and my hands are blotchy .. What on earth is going on?! Baby is moving less frequently but still Is making some slight movement, unsure what to do?!


----------



## Tasha360

ring the hospital Jakes and get some advise xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

JakesMummy said:


> My god I've got a pounding headache and my hands are blotchy .. What on earth is going on?! Baby is moving less frequently but still Is making some slight movement, unsure what to do?!

ring hospital xx

do you have a day unit number ?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i normally take my bp medication around 6.30 but this morning alex slept till 7.15 , i woke up feeling terrible ! headaches etc took my tablets then

i went to hosp (had appt anyway) and my bp was ok by then so think i need to start setting my alarm because if i take my mediction late then i start to feel poorly :(


----------



## JakesMummy

Ok thankyou girls - u know whet it's like I didn't wZnt to ring up panicking etc but did and they advised me to count for an hour, which I did. She gave me s few wiggles and my headache is still there but I got the usual warning signs to look out for etc. So day if rest for me!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I hate dwelling on those incredibly sad outcomes. Perfectly healthy pregnancies and then nothing.... :( That would be the end of me if that happened. I already love Josie more than life itself. 

We are all going to make it with our babies in our arms!!! 

ATM- I'm laying in bed wishing the sun would go away. Sleep seems to be more and more challenging each day. And I'm a pretty good grouch when sleep is a constant no show. DH handles my moodiness really well. For that I'm thankful.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope Everyone is having a good Valentines Day! :) Im spending some time with DH before he goes to work :)

On a side note i added a new ticker to symbol when my lo will be here..lol The doctor's have already said if i have no prior complications they will deliver via c-section on Friday April 8th or Monday April 11th so i made my second ticker for April 11th (my fruit one is still for April 18th) lol!!


----------



## MissFox

Happy Valentines Day!!!!
They are inducing my SIL today. Can't get her BP under control she's getting readings of 175/112 or so so they are inducing.


----------



## caro103

missFox, hope all goes ok for your SIL!

i'm developing spd I think :(, feels like someones cranking my pelvic bones apart, especially when i'm walking or turning in bed! boooo.

Hope everyone has a nice valentines day evening planned :) xx


----------



## DanaBump

went on saturday finally and did my 3 hour test which wasn't so bad since my DH put twilight on my phone to keep me entertained. got my results today and i passed with flying colors!! healthy baby and healthy (for the most part) mommy? happy vday to me!! :dance:


----------



## MissFox

So happy to hear that Dana! 
We're getting ready to go to breakfast with the family. Not sure if SIL can use a birthing ball with her BP- we're asking to find out because I think it will help baby engage sow e'll see. 
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> So happy to hear that Dana!
> We're getting ready to go to breakfast with the family. Not sure if SIL can use a birthing ball with her BP- we're asking to find out because I think it will help baby engage sow e'll see.
> I hope you all have a great day!

how far along is she? are they worried about baby coming out too early?


----------



## chocojen

Here is me at 31 weeks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1050617.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









P1050619.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everything goes ok for your SIL XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> missFox, hope all goes ok for your SIL!
> 
> i'm developing spd I think :(, feels like someones cranking my pelvic bones apart, especially when i'm walking or turning in bed! boooo.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice valentines day evening planned :) xx

what is spd??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> missFox, hope all goes ok for your SIL!
> 
> i'm developing spd I think :(, feels like someones cranking my pelvic bones apart, especially when i'm walking or turning in bed! boooo.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice valentines day evening planned :) xx
> 
> what is spd??Click to expand...

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/ :thumbup:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

x-Rainbow-x said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> missFox, hope all goes ok for your SIL!
> 
> i'm developing spd I think :(, feels like someones cranking my pelvic bones apart, especially when i'm walking or turning in bed! boooo.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice valentines day evening planned :) xx
> 
> what is spd??Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/ :thumbup:Click to expand...

wow! I think I have that!! I get horrible hip and pelvis pain. I always thought it was just the LO lying low and putting pressure on my hips. Almost everything on the site I could relate to. It gets worse if I walk too much and definately at night. 

I've always had hip issues anyway. Chiropractor have told me that I have a hip that is ever so slightly higher than the other.


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - Hope your SIL is ok!

Jen - Lovely bump :)

Ahh Im so tired!
I forgot to take my iron tablets all day since weve had plumbers in and everythings just been everywhere and I got kicked outta bed at like 7am after only getting to sleep about 4! So Ive napped on the couch most of the day.
I need a shower but cant have one because of the plumbers T_T
Gahhh.


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry for the awful spelling in my posts - I access this site more do from my iPhone and hardly check back to see what I wrote - I'm not usually that had lol!

Baby moved for me finally but still getting a sharp shooting pain every now and then across my abdomen - completely different from the SPd pain I get..so, god knows. all I know is this pregnancy couldn't be any more different from my last 2.. Typical girl causing mummy problems already - said with sarcasm!! 

Midwife appointment in 2 weeks - will be discussing options regarding breech baby but I know what I want and what I'll do - I've been researching it alot and know she can still turn later especially since it's my 3rd pregnancy, if not, lots of exercises from spinning babies, my birth ball and scrubbing the floor lol!!! If I tense my stomach muscles, I can visibly see two lumps either side above my hips and a pointy elbow sticking out by my belly button- attractive (!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CaseyBaby718 said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> missFox, hope all goes ok for your SIL!
> 
> i'm developing spd I think :(, feels like someones cranking my pelvic bones apart, especially when i'm walking or turning in bed! boooo.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice valentines day evening planned :) xx
> 
> what is spd??Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/ :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! I think I have that!! I get horrible hip and pelvis pain. I always thought it was just the LO lying low and putting pressure on my hips. Almost everything on the site I could relate to. It gets worse if I walk too much and definately at night.
> 
> I've always had hip issues anyway. Chiropractor have told me that I have a hip that is ever so slightly higher than the other.Click to expand...

i had it with alex and have it this time , its absolutely awful!!! the only way i can sleep is in a sitting upp position with a million pillows which is no good when alex still comes in our bed during the night 

i have been to the chiropractor and i have one leg longer than the other which means that my hips over compensate which is made worse in pregnancy

my right side hurts a million times more than my left 

i can just about waddle straight forwards its when i change direction and go to walk side ways that it really really hurts


----------



## MissFox

My SIL is 36 weeks tomorrow. The hospital is equipped to handle a baby born at that gestation so everything should be fine. Benefits of delivery outweigh the risks at this point. They are trying just pitocin for today and if she doesn't make it to 4cm by this evening they will stop the pitocin and give the stuff to soften the cervix and start pitocin tomorrow. I hope it all works for her.
Great bump Jen!!!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> My SIL is 36 weeks tomorrow. The hospital is equipped to handle a baby born at that gestation so everything should be fine. Benefits of delivery outweigh the risks at this point. They are trying just pitocin for today and if she doesn't make it to 4cm by this evening they will stop the pitocin and give the stuff to soften the cervix and start pitocin tomorrow. I hope it all works for her.
> Great bump Jen!!!

i don't know why they don't just do the tabs to soften then pitosin, makes the labor much easier with everything down there all nice and soft.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- IDK either. It would make things easier for her I'm sure.


----------



## DanaBump

i'd be demanding that first...silly dr's


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.

hope you have all had a lovely valentines day i've been sorting and packing all day so been really busy think i might have pulled a muscle in my side picking gerties cot up and putting on my bed to sort round it lol then taking it down again so she could go for a nap.
i need to realise i cant do the stuff i did when i was pregnant with gert cause i have also pushed my big leather bed to the other side of the room so the gas man can get to the meter in the morning. 

i have sent 3 bags of baby girls clothes to the charity shop i couldnt beleive the amount of clothes i brought for gertie it was a joke and half of them hadnt even been worn i could have started a clothes shop and also a toys shop which have all gone up my dads loft for grayson.

oh and i got a text today wishing me a happy valentine from gertie and babys dad i havent heard from him since november so i was very shocked lol.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> i'd be demanding that first...silly dr's

:thumbup: agreed


----------



## CrazyBird

Happy valentines day!

Lovely bump choco. 

Casey It would also be the end of me, I know it sounds drastic, but I really don't know how people cope with losing a baby so far along. I still get anxious of things going wrong. I pray we all have healthy babies. 

Caro1 it sounds like you have spd, I think I have it when I'm in bed as also find it hard to turn over as the pain is so intense 

Oh is cooking us a 3 course meal, just had starter and now waiting for main course.


----------



## JakesMummy

Crazy - enjoy your meal!!!

SPd is excruciating at night, and ibdont helpmnatters by trying to do things I shouldn't , i need to learn to slow down but that just isn't me lol


----------



## caro103

Gorgeous bump choco! must take a new one of mine...haven't done one since was about 28weeks!

yeah from what u girls are describing I def have it, but at the mo i'd say its mild. Rainbow yours sounds bad :hugs:. Was looking stuff up about it and am going to follow some of the online advice and try not to accacerbate (sp) it more. Plus being really good about doing pelvic floor exercises! hopefully i'll be able to manage it until LO arrives as its not all that long to go now! :D xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

i think I've done this right... there should be a 33 week bump pic on this post :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







12022011030.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chocojen

caro I had loads of exercises my midwife gave me and my pelvis is feeling so much better after doing them. Sam hope all goes well for your sister in law. abz picture is missing! Thanks for all the lovely comments about my bump, will try and get my ticker sorted tomorrow as it is still showing a few days ahead of me! Good night everyone and sorry for the quick post, using my phone and am rubbish at it! X


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bumps chocojen and 2ndtimeAbz!! :thumbup:


----------



## helen1234

i thought i had spd at one point but it was baby changing position make my pubic bone ache and feel sore,
took bumpy pic this morning :)
https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/me32weeks.jpg


----------



## lilgemsy

Gorgeous bumps Abz and Helen! :)
I might take a new bump pic tomorrow.
I think I look smaller today though :S

Bit tmi but my fadge is KILLING me tonight :| Like on the inside kinda thing haha. Its like achey if you get me... Maybe its the baby resting on the cervix or something? I dunno what it is tbh Ive never had it before... Hurts more when the baby moves too. Finding it hard to sit properly.
Any ideas what it could be anyone?


----------



## applelicious

hi.. can i join? i just want to ask about the baby movement. is it normal that one day you dont feel the baby move? the next day hes/shes active? im so paranoid and i dont want to call my OB coz all she said is go to emergency! i didnt feel my baby move that much since sunday. and all i feel is pain in my stomach and the babys part of the body is tight in certain area where i feel the pain.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Apple I would go get checked hun. Little to no movement is a emergency. How far are you hun?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BUt to answer your other question...my little man is more active some days than others. He kinda goes in spurts and I kinda have him figured out.


----------



## camishantel

agreed with reeds hun.. I pretty much have my little man figured out he goes in spurts but I feel something at least everyday..


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gorgeous bump pic helen x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i agree with the girls apple

some days babys are quieter but if u feel little or definately NO movement you should be checked over xx


----------



## chocojen

helen and abz looking great!

apple I would go to get checked out.

Rainbow hope you had a better start this morning?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

chocojen said:


> Rainbow hope you had a better start this morning?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yup i feel ok this morning 

OH got the birthing ball up this morning and omg :cloud9: soooo comfy to sit on

because i had alex at 35 weeks it arrived after i was home with him :dohh: so never got chance to use it .

would DEF recommend everyone getting one to sit infront of the tv with 

although it makes a rather impressive ball for alex to play with :rofl: he loves it because he can lift it lol


----------



## Kimboowee

I need to get my ball out the garage and hose it down.

It's probably still got amniotic fluid on it from last time eewwwwww..!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> I need to get my ball out the garage and hose it down.
> 
> It's probably still got amniotic fluid on it from last time eewwwwww..!!!!

:sick: :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

Yep the birthing ball is the only thing i can sit on at the moment. I just sit there watching tv OH thinks its funny and Jaimee tries to push me off to roll about on it.
We went out for valentines last night with our friends. We're supposed to be going to the cinema but it was sold out for everything so ended up bowling. I just sat and watched and we grabbed a curry on the way back. Oh got me a gorgeous royal doulton figurine of a man holding his pregnant wife/gf. Jaimees at pre school all day today so ive got a quiet day with just Demi so i think im going to sort her wadrobe out later, half of it doesnt fit her now. 

Great bumps everyone! I'll try and get one later, im sure ive dropped quite a bit.
xxxx


----------



## kennyb

Well so much for having more time whilst on maternity leave to relax (and post onto April Sweetpeas!) - my nesting instinct has kicked in big time and I've spent the last few days cleaning everything in sight - even doors/skirting boards etc etc. Also think I now have everything required for the babies - now we just wait I suppose.....

Have been keeping up with the other posts and I'm so glad that we're all still cooking our babies despite some scares. Also great piccies being posted of bumps (I haven't even taken 1 picture of my bump yet - is that weird?) and nurseries. I will try and figure out how to do this and get some piccies on soon.

Scan and appt at 32 weeks went well, both babies are head down so no reason not to try and deliver naturally - EEEK!! I'll be 34 weeks on Saturday so it really could be any day now although no signs at all just yet, not even Braxton Hicks.

I wonder which April Sweetpea will arrive first.............. Exciting times!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

If everyone comes relatively on time-- Tasha should be the first right??


----------



## camishantel

I think so... from my Dr. appointment yesterday I will be going in March but I think Tasha will be the first in March


----------



## JakesMummy

Or Kenny - I think they are the only sets of twins unless I'm mistaken? Count me in to be one of the last hehe!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

camishantel said:


> I think so... from my Dr. appointment yesterday I will be going in March but I think Tasha will be the first in March

Will Caleb be preemie?


----------



## camishantel

not unless my fluid levels drop again... it should be about 38 weeks so March 23rd


----------



## JakesMummy

I just ate a few haribo sweets with a hot chocolate - mad, I know, now Lo is understandably going nuts..never seen her move this much!! House is peaceful for once - Jake having a rare nap, and so is dh. Will be making rice krispie cakes with mini egg nests once Jake wAkes up!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I feel like we're all soon going to start playing the game "Pop goes the weasel!" :haha: 

I can't imagine how anxious i'm going to be when those "false alarms" happen!


----------



## MissFox

I've got money on Rosie being in March too. Mosyly because everyone is telling me that. And (another) SIL said I look at least 4 weeks further along than I am with how much I've dropped. She said she doesn't think it will be long but I want to make it to full term
They started induction on my SIL again this morning. Surprise! She didn't dialate yesterday except to a fingertip. 
Hope you're all doing good today. Its discount chocolate Tuesday! One of my favorite holidays that. Comes a few times a year (after all the other holidays!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im getting a bit scared now because my waters went with alex at 34 weeks, i know its prob not gonna happen but im still nervous for the next couple of weeks !


----------



## MissFox

I dont blame you Rainbow! 
I have one SIL who is a nurse and last night she kept telling me she thought I was in labor!!! I was like SHUT YOUR MOUTH! I AM NOT IN LABOR YET! To the point that I even called my Dr and asked UMM WHATS OING ON WITH MY BODY! I'm starting to get the TOOTHPICK in the cervix feeling more than 50% of the time when I'm walking. I'm happy I have an appointment tomorrow since she got me worked up about my baby coming too early. Then she was telling me horror stories about how dates can be VERY wrong even when the baby is measuring right and everything. UGH. Dr said don't worry as long as Rosie is moving, I'm not having contractions ever 3-5 mins and as long as my water doesn't break.


----------



## lilgemsy

Its mad to think some of the girls on here could be mummies NEXT MONTH! 
Ahhh madness!
Im starting to get nervous now tbh lol. Ive been brave about the labour all along but now Im actually start to think how in the hell is this baby going to fit through there  aha.

I feel really ill today as though Im coming down with a cold/flu.
So exhausted too. Just no energy at all! 
I blame the stupid plumbers yesterday... leaving the front door open all day. Just couldnt get warm :(


----------



## MissFox

Update on my SIL: May have to have Csection- she's not dialating


----------



## Tasha360

At the moment they plan to induce me at 37 weeks whih is around 11th March. Scary isnt it xx


----------



## caro103

wow thats so soon Tasha! it is scary stuff! hehe xx


----------



## chocojen

Tasha that is so soon!

Sam hope your SIL is ok sounds like a bad 48 hours for her.

My little man is so active today, it is reassuring but also very uncomfortable!

Seeing my Gran tomorrow and my mummy we are all going to have lunch together which will be nice. Then it is back to work on thursday for the first of my last 6 shifts!!!! I am doing 6 14 hour days in 9 days but then 54 weeks off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!

xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Im worried.
Im bleeding YET AGAIN.
This keeps happening and I dont know why!
It hasnt happened since about 2 weeks ago now and well then before I went to pee and noticed a little bit of red blood and when I whiped there was quite a bit.
I dont know whether to go and get checked yet again or what...
Its happened 3 times before so far, this being the 4th time.
Once at 20 weeks, twice 2 weeks ago and now today.
I hope Ollie is ok :(


----------



## camishantel

gem go get checked hun... at this stage it is better to err on the side of caution


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hun I'd get checked... It could be just an irritated cervix or something but I'd say get checked, if only to put your mind at ease. Hope everythings ok xx

I'm holding back tears at the mo as work is so so hard just now and I'm not being granted holiday as it was only agreed verbally by my manager who, as of yesterday, isn't my manager anymore. So I'm screwed. I want to walk out of that place so so much, it's destroying me :cry:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilgemsy said:


> Im worried.
> Im bleeding YET AGAIN.
> This keeps happening and I dont know why!
> It hasnt happened since about 2 weeks ago now and well then before I went to pee and noticed a little bit of red blood and when I whiped there was quite a bit.
> I dont know whether to go and get checked yet again or what...
> Its happened 3 times before so far, this being the 4th time.
> Once at 20 weeks, twice 2 weeks ago and now today.
> I hope Ollie is ok :(

In the states, any sign of blood any time in the Pregnancy is at least a call to the doctor's. In later stages, like where we all are now in Pregnancy I they just have you go to the hospital. 

I hope everything is okay. I'd at least call someone! :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

def call to be checked xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> Hun I'd get checked... It could be just an irritated cervix or something but I'd say get checked, if only to put your mind at ease. Hope everythings ok xx
> 
> I'm holding back tears at the mo as work is so so hard just now and I'm not being granted holiday as it was only agreed verbally by my manager who, as of yesterday, isn't my manager anymore. So I'm screwed. I want to walk out of that place so so much, it's destroying me :cry:

big :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

So its a Csection for my SIL. She hasn't had any real contractions today so at least she hasn't gone thru 48 hrs of labor to have this happen. Dr called it trying to shake a green apple from the tree. Baby Logan should be born sometime around 3 and 5 tonight.


----------



## Tasha360

Hope all goes well for your SIL Sam.

Gem defo get ypurself checked out and let us know how you ge on.

Work sounds crap Cottleston, when do you finish? 

Heres my 33+3 bump pic. What do you think? My stretchies look really bad on camera cuz the flash reflects off them lol.

xx
 



Attached Files:







bump 33+4.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## camishantel

I am having a hard time at work too... I think I am going to talk to my Dr. about being signed off soon... hopefully the 7th of march


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha great bump!!


----------



## laura3103

tasha that bump is lovely cant believe your carrying two in there.x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ur bump is awesome tasha xxx


----------



## kennyb

If it comes down to induction then Tash will definitely beat me - they'll let me go to 38 weeks which would be 19th March.

Lilgemsy - you should get yourself checked just to set your mind at rest, now is not the time to stress out hun.

Cottleston - big hugs and hope you get to finish work soon.

Hope all goes well for your SIL MissFox - I'll bet she can't wait to meet her new baby!

Tash - your bump is so cute - smaller than mine I think.

xxxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha - I also can't believe you are carrying 2 babies in there, either!!!! Looking great!!!

I will upload my pics in a second..just battling a screaming toddler for the past 2 hours not wanting to sleep!!! Ahh!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great Bump Tasha! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

LilGemsy - I hope by now you have rung labour ward or at least gone there, but if not, that is the best thing you can do. I understand you have bled a few times, but blood doesn't just come from nowhere for no reason..It may be an irritated cervix, or something to do with the placenta..At least if you go up hospital, they can give you a vaginal examination. All the best x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> Hope all goes well for your SIL Sam.
> 
> Gem defo get ypurself checked out and let us know how you ge on.
> 
> Work sounds crap Cottleston, when do you finish?
> 
> Heres my 33+3 bump pic. What do you think? My stretchies look really bad on camera cuz the flash reflects off them lol.
> 
> xx

Bump looks fab hun!!

I dont finish work til 18th march. I'm meant to be getting 11 days holiday between now and then which would mean only 12 working days to suffer through, but new management means I probably won't get that. I'd rather get it than have it paid tbh... As nice as it'd be to have the money, I need a break from that place. I already hot signed off for 3 weeks due to stress at the end of last year and if anything things have got worse...


----------



## JakesMummy

Here is a pic of my 31 week bump 

https://i53.tinypic.com/24fd9qx.jpg

This one made me laugh - after pigging out on a Chinese Takeaway, the view from above LOL!

https://i53.tinypic.com/2hdbc6e.jpg

Oh ignore that strange drawing on my belly - it was my 5 year old niece drawing a pic of me?!


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry to hijack the posts! Just found one of us before we have another family member added! This was at Jakes 2nd Birthday Meal last week.

https://i55.tinypic.com/qwzj44.jpg


----------



## Tasha360

Thats ages away cottleston :-(

Love your bump Jakes

Thanks everyone, i know i still cant believe it either i thought i would be huge. Kenny id love to see a pic of you to compare 
xx


----------



## JakesMummy

I'd like to see Kennys bump, too!!!


----------



## gertrude

lovely bumps & photos!

well I went to my Dr this morning to ask about my jaw (and other things) but she said it was a dentists thing really but not to bother going until I've had pickle as there isn't anything they could do whilst I'm pregnant

it's horrible :( it's so painful and nasty :( I might go to my dentist soon as I'm worried it's doing some damage :(


----------



## JakesMummy

gertrude whats up with your jaw, hun? Is it TMJ?


----------



## gertrude

TMJ?

the jaw joint itself seems to be buggered :( it hurts, gives me earache and when I bite it clicks/feels horrid :(

it's only on one side though :(


----------



## JakesMummy

heres a link to TMJ - I haven't got it but suffer from a clicky jaw and misalignment which can cause pain, but came across this condition whilst researching

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporomandibular_joint_disorder


----------



## JakesMummy

Hope you get whatever it is sorted out soon..the pain makes you so miserable. Hugs.


----------



## gertrude

ooo interesting - will have a read

though I'm definitely going to see my dentist :( another 2 months of this and I'll go mad!


----------



## JakesMummy

Deffo - If it is TMJ, the dentist can do xrays and help massively!


----------



## MissFox

So my nephew was born at 2:43PM today weighing in at 4lbs 15oz via c-section. They said it was good tehy got him out because he was a lot smaller than they were guessing! He's 19 inches long. They say the pre-eclampsia was causing him to not get enough nutrients and now he's out he should start putting on weight fast!


----------



## camishantel

glad everything seems to be ok Sam..


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I'm very excited!!! He is breathing good but still having a little bit of a hard time with his temp. but all in all he is doing great. SIL is also doing great! Just got the update that little Logan is eating for the first time and doing good! I'm happy the whole thing had a happy endin/beginning. 
Gertrude- Sorry to hear aabout the jaw pain 
Cottleston- Sorry work is so horrible 
Tasha- I LOVE your bump!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww congratulations to your SIL xxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha and Jakes - Lovely Bumps!

Missfox - Congrats on your new nephew :)

The bleeding last night stopped but I still phoned the MW but since it had stopped she just said see how it goes and just rest.
So I had an early night and was in bed by like 8. 
But this morning Ive woken up to pains in my lower back and front and what looks like it could be a show...
So Im going to go and get myself ready and go up the hospital.
Lets hope this baby isnt on his way out yet, its too soon!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Glad to hear you're getting yourself off to hospital ASAP gemsy, you'll be in the right place to get the care you need. Hope everything works out ok xxx


----------



## chocojen

Lillgemsy hope all is ok, keep us updated.

Sam congrats on being an aunty, glad all is going ok x


----------



## gertrude

gemsy - good luck! keep us up to date (or we'll just worry :blush: )
sam - congrats on being an aunty!

well this morning my ear isn't as bad but my elbow is - seriously this relaxin stuff is rubbish!


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats to you and your family Sam! 

Gem i really hope everything is ok will be looking out for an update xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Just got back from the hospital.
Got monitored and had an internal and Anti-D.
They cant find whats causing the bleeding so Im being reffered to a consultant who I have to go and see on Monday.
Bleeding stopped again now though and the pains are just stretching pains or at least thats what they think, so Ive been let home. They said if I bleed again to go straight back up.
Might need another scan just to check on the placenta and stuff.
On the plus side though they said baby is measuring perfectly and he isnt on his way out just yet!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

That's great to hear gemsy :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> Just got back from the hospital.
> Got monitored and had an internal and Anti-D.
> They cant find whats causing the bleeding so Im being reffered to a consultant who I have to go and see on Monday.
> Bleeding stopped again now though and the pains are just stretching pains or at least thats what they think, so Ive been let home. They said if I bleed again to go straight back up.
> Might need another scan just to check on the placenta and stuff.
> On the plus side though they said baby is measuring perfectly and he isnt on his way out just yet!

glad all is ok sweetie xxx


----------



## gertrude

good news gemsy :)

I just met with our new midwife as we've had a change in midwives at my practice and the new one isn't as good as the old one :( she also seemed to be making some massive assumptions based on my size :(

first impression not great I have to say :(


----------



## MissFox

glad everything is OK gemsy! 
gertrude- sorry! I felt like that last week when I had to have an appointment with one ofthe Drs instead of a MW. I felt like he was just old and deaf and didn't really want to listen to me. I so hope he isn't the one delivering when I have my baby!


----------



## gertrude

well she's new so I'll give her the benefit of the doubt but just because I'm overweight doesn't mean I can't have a home birth - which is what she seemed to be implying.

I have had NOTHING wrong with any tests so far, GTT fine, all bloods fine, wee samples fine - even my blood pressure is fine (although was higher today when she used the newer version it was still fine)

The bloody student MW was better than she was

sorry you had the same thing too :(


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,
Gemsy pleased to hear all is ok.
Sam your nephew is gorgeous.
I have worn myself out this afternoon, went for a walk with my mum and her dog in the forest behind their house, we were walking at a fair pace for an hour and a half, I am shattered now!


----------



## MissFox

gertrude- I really hope it was just because she is new! if you have no other issues other than being overweight then you should be able to have the kind of birth you want! 
Thanks Jen! He's so so sooo cute! We're going to go visit today (maybe I can hold him... if SIL is OK with that :D ) but wanted to get out of the hospital and give the new parents some space (although we seemed to be the only ones who were doing that). So I still haven't seen SIL since before Logan was born but we'll go today or tomorrow and hope that she's not too overwhelmed with visitors.


----------



## caro103

congrats on your nephew Missfox! how exciting :)

lilgem, glad everythings ok at the moment! keep cooking him hun!

Cami-being signed off sick might be the way forward to go again hun!

afm...a 33+1 bump pic!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

caro103 said:


> congrats on your nephew Missfox! how exciting :)
> 
> lilgem, glad everythings ok at the moment! keep cooking him hun!
> 
> Cami-being signed off sick might be the way forward to go again hun!
> 
> afm...a 33+1 bump pic!
> View attachment 170233

lovely bump xx


----------



## chocojen

And I am a football widow!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

me too !


----------



## caro103

me 3! foootball is sooo annoying at times! hoping LO doesn't follow his daddy! :wacko:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump caro103!!:)

Congratulations Missfox on your nephew!:)


----------



## CrazyBird

My oh loves arsenal, we're sat here watching it, not that I'm interested. He has said he will be buying our little man an arsenal kit. Hmm great lol


----------



## caro103

^^ haha, i'll be having a mini man u kit no doubt :dohh:


----------



## CrazyBird

caro103 said:


> ^^ haha, i'll be having a mini man u kit no doubt :dohh:

Well if it keeps them happy :)


----------



## chocojen

my OH supports bournemouth (in league 1) but apparently all football is important and as they are 2 of the best sides in the world tonight is essential viewing.....he even suggested I turn the computer off to watch as barcelona are apparently BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## smeej

Hey ladies, 
well I felt really limited movement over the weekend and again on Monday, so I spoke to midwife and she said to go straight to the fetal assesment unit at the hospital. Of course we panicked and automatically feared the worst as DH and I drove to hospital . Anyway , we got there and got hooked up to a monitor trace machine where they traced babies heartbeat for an hour . Well ofcourse- who starts moving within 10 mins of bein monitored! It was such a relief to feel her again and to see her heart rate increase then level out again with every movement! 
So it was a dreadful scare but all good news in the end. Of course I felt like a silly first time mother, but doc reassured it's far better uo be safe than sorry- and if I notice any lack of movement again to go straight in as it's not worth the risk. 

Anyway since then , she's been back to her usual active self so that's all good. 

On the other hand, my SPD is getting worse and I'm really struggling to move and walk as it's getting really painful and uncomfortable- so due to that and being so big , (measuring 36 weeks!) with a risk of arriving early - I've brought my mat leave forward!

Originally I had planned to work to 37/8 weeks to try and save some cash - but there's no way I could cope with that now, so I've brought it forward to 35 weeks. That means starting next week I'll only have 3 weeks left with last day on 11th march :) I'm countinv the days now! I also hope baby makes an early appearance nearer 38 weeks!


----------



## CrazyBird

caro103 said:


> ^^ haha, i'll be having a mini man u kit no doubt :dohh:

Well if it keeps them happy :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

glad every ok smeej xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CrazyBird said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ haha, i'll be having a mini man u kit no doubt :dohh:
> 
> Well if it keeps them happy :)Click to expand...

mine will be sunderland

luckily he hasnt got alex one yet !


----------



## JakesMummy

me 5 - arsenal fan here too..Jake got subjected to an Arsenal kit when he was younger, but since we are having a girl I said no way! He will prob find a pink one or something..ugh!

Thank god they scored as I now have a happy camper here and it gives them advantage!


----------



## JakesMummy

It is scary when they dont move for a while...I had a recent episode too.

In fact I hvae noticed a DEFINATE pattern with my LO..The quiet days are usually 2 in a row, then the following week is a right punch-up in there..I am guessing those two days she is busy growing and then takes it out on me, after! But It is somewhat strange when they go from one extreme to the next. Even when they are born and for the years that follow- we will always worry about our LOs and rightly so! Love being a Mummy : )


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

I'm a footy widow tonight too. Great! DH is a Liverpool fan but he too counts tonight as essential, Jen! So I've come up to bed & am all snuggled with my book & phone for company!

DH has been on the Liverpool merchandise website & spotted a babygro he wants for bubs. Told him fine if it's a boy but not having a little girl in one!

Smeej, I finish on the 11th too. I'm counting the get ups! Only 12 for me as next week is half term. Thank God!

Been really uncomfy these past 2 days. I think bubs has had a growth spurt & my bump is yet to catch up. It's so stretched & have bubs' bum right in my ribs. Don't know how another 8 weeks growth is gonna fit inside me! xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Gkad everything is ok smeej, my mw always tells me its better to be safe than sorry. I alwayss feel like a paranoid first time mum 

Arsenal are winning thank god!


----------



## Tasha360

Glad you got checked and all is ok Gem.
Smeej glad everything was fine for you too, its so scary isnt it.
Great bump Caro!

We are big Liverpool fans in our house, me more so than my OH but ive been shopping tonight so didnt watch the game. Theres some lovely little sets on the club shop think ill have to get a few.

I took Demi to get some photos done tonight. Max Spielberg have a really good offer on at the mo where you get a picture package for £5.99 so i just got that as i'll be geting some more when the twins arrive anyway. I scan them tomorrow and post a pic.

Im off in the shower now then an early night i think ive got a growth scan and consultant appt in the morning.
Nite xx


----------



## laura3103

i take gertie to klicks in merry hell to have her pics done for £5.99 and the women are lovely in there i get a cd with as many pic they can take as possible lol.

oh well baby must have moved a little lower down because the pressure i'm feeling in my lady parts is uncomfy and my bump is really achy.

experienced some lovely BH while driving today my face must have been a picture cause while i was stopped at the lights the car next to me kept staring lol.

brought some stuff for when i move today and my friend is moving to surrey next weekend so i'm having all the stuff she isnt taking so thats a bonus its just carpet and flooring i need to get really now just wish i had the keys or they would tell me the measurements so i could order it in advance so its all ready to move in (i'm stressing now). gonna pop in the office tomorrow and bug them cause i'm getting fed up now of living in a mess i have stuff all over the house and if little man was to arrive earlier i have nothing put together cause its all ready to go.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i hate getting BH when driving especially when ive gotta change gear loads


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej - Glad everything is ok hun! Better to be safe than sorry eh!

My little Ollie seems to love sticking his butt out.
All I keep seeing is his big bum shape sticking out and wiggling around! xD
Hurts sometimes but still makes me laugh haha :)


----------



## camishantel

ooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-16 19.22.38.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









2011-02-16 19.24.17.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm sooo excited about the birthing center. 

Had my first Appt today. They were MUCH more involved in asking questions and getting to know me and the baby. 

The Midwife figured out the baby's position from feeling my tummy. He felt the butt and her little head. She's already in the head down, butt up position. :) And she was kicking him! :) That was cute. 

Everything seems great. I got a tour of the place. It's fantastic. The birthing part is like a home. It has 3 full bedrooms, with bathroom and even whirlpool tubs with jets. 

They have birthing tubs, birth balls, etc. It's wonderful! They have a full kitchen, so that you can have meals and your family can have meals. Simply fantastic! :) Did I say that enough times already?!? lol


----------



## camishantel

yay congrats


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear it went so well today Casey!! 
I had my appointment today and had a little protein in my urine so they sent me for a UA to check to see if I have a bladder infection. No word yet on that so we'll see. My BP was also a little elevated *sigh* but not too shabby I think (130/60?). It's been a lot lower thus far. My friend surprised me tonight by taking me to the mall and we got pedicures! Felt good to be pampered and not worry about it costing money. Next appointment in 2 weeks then on to weekly appointments. It's getting so close!!!


----------



## camishantel

ugh my step mom and step sister are the only ones who have responded to my baby shower invite and surprise they aren't coming... ugh whatever


----------



## MissFox

aww Cami sorry to hear that. I invited around 80 people and 25 have rsvpd but I know that there are more coming but WHY WONT THEY CALL AND RSVP! There will not be enough food if they don't call to let us know they are coming!!! Very frustrating isn't it??


----------



## camishantel

yes it is.... oh well.. nothing I can do about it..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Cami I reponded...told you I would be there. :)


----------



## camishantel

You need to call or text my mom lol she is anal


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh...I tought maybe you would just pass it on. But ok. :)


----------



## camishantel

She won't take my word for it lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies... Having a rough could of days.
Work are so far ignoring my pleas for holiday and for leaving earlier than 38 weeks... And have actually increased my workload because our 6 person call centre broke down so ALL calls come directly to me instead. 
I've also been feeling very sick/queasy over the last 2 days and shouldn't be in work but I'm covering for a guy who is off work pretending to be sick.

Harumph.


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies... Having a rough could of days.
> Work are so far ignoring my pleas for holiday and for leaving earlier than 38 weeks... And have actually increased my workload because our 6 person call centre broke down so ALL calls come directly to me instead.
> I've also been feeling very sick/queasy over the last 2 days and shouldn't be in work but I'm covering for a guy who is off work pretending to be sick.
> 
> Harumph.

Get signed off ASAP!

they are taking the absolute p*ss out of you, taking advantage of you and their demands would never comply with a risk assesment in terms of the pressure they are putting on you.

they have no right to prevent you leaving earlier on mat leave either. How do they expect to cope once you are gone, so why not force them to get used to the idea a bit earlier!

Seriously - for the sake of a few weeks, your health and baby's health get signed off now!:hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

smeej said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... Having a rough could of days.
> Work are so far ignoring my pleas for holiday and for leaving earlier than 38 weeks... And have actually increased my workload because our 6 person call centre broke down so ALL calls come directly to me instead.
> I've also been feeling very sick/queasy over the last 2 days and shouldn't be in work but I'm covering for a guy who is off work pretending to be sick.
> 
> Harumph.
> 
> Get signed off ASAP!
> 
> they are taking the absolute p*ss out of you, taking advantage of you and their demands would never comply with a risk assesment in terms of the pressure they are putting on you.
> 
> they have no right to prevent you leaving earlier on mat leave either. How do they expect to cope once you are gone, so why not force them to get used to the idea a bit earlier!
> 
> Seriously - for the sake of a few weeks, your health and baby's health get signed off now!:hugs:Click to expand...

^^ agreed !!


----------



## smeej

I've finally got round to posting pics of my bump - these are 31+5.

due to large baby and polyhydramnios - I'm rather large! Midwife is measuring me at 36! I really don't know how I'm supposed to accomodate another 8 weeks of growth :o

ps. you might just make out my scar that goes right accross my tummy - a few inches above my belly button. I had an operation when i was 15 to remove my spleen and my gall bladder( long story!). the scar tissue feels really tight!
 



Attached Files:







bump31-5.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









bump31-5_2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cola pops

Hey smeej, glad all was ok at the hospital x It's not just first time mums who get that. Second time around they look at you as if to say, well you've done it before, surely you know.
I never had braxton hicks with Holly so have never experienced them, do they feel like period pains? Last night and this morning I have had period pains really sporadically, baba is moving fine, but thought i would ask you ladies before ringing docs?


----------



## cola pops

Beautifull bump x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lovely bump its a descent size!

mines measuring 40cm im big but my actual "bump" is right under my ribs at the moment

hopefully we will get a better guess at babys weight this afternoon


----------



## smeej

cola pops said:


> Hey smeej, glad all was ok at the hospital x It's not just first time mums who get that. Second time around they look at you as if to say, well you've done it before, surely you know.
> I never had braxton hicks with Holly so have never experienced them, do they feel like period pains? Last night and this morning I have had period pains really sporadically, baba is moving fine, but thought i would ask you ladies before ringing docs?

no harm in calling Docs! even if it is just to set your mind at rest :)
xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej - oh wow, what a big beautiful bump :)
Cute!

Cola - if youre worried about it then just phone, just to be sure hun.

I butted the wall in my sleep and got a lump on my head now. Not half sore haha. God knows what I was dreaming!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump smeej!! :)


----------



## gertrude

Hey ladies :)

Well today was my last parent craft class and I don't think I've learnt a thing :D never mind, was nice to just not be at work :D

Is it hometime yet though? I'd like it to be .....


----------



## smeej

lilgemsy said:


> Smeej - oh wow, what a big beautiful bump :)
> Cute!
> 
> Cola - if youre worried about it then just phone, just to be sure hun.
> 
> I butted the wall in my sleep and got a lump on my head now. Not half sore haha. God knows what I was dreaming!

Ouch! hope it's not too sore!

It certainly is a big bump :)


----------



## camishantel

I am ready for work to be over today and for awhile but I don't even start work today for another hour... ughhhhhh


----------



## Tasha360

hi girls had my growth scan this morning, twin 2 (the boy) is measuring quite a bit smaller than he should apparently at 4lb 3oz. The girl is measuring just inside the bottom line of average so they arent too worried about her 4lbs 12 oz. I have got to go back for monitoring tommorrow and monday and then a doppler scan on Wednesday and to see the consultant again on the Thursday. He said if nothing has improved i will be delivered sooner rather than later but if things improve and my boy puts a fair amount of weight 
on i will be left till 37/38 weeks. So now its just a waiting game, he just said basically to expect delivery at any time. I also had ketones, blood,protein and lucosites ( probably spelt wrong) in my urine whatever that means

xxx


----------



## camishantel

fxd Tasha... will keep you and your babies in my prayers ope he starts putting on weight... I know at my scan monday at so 32 5 my boy was weighing 4lbs 4 oz and dr said it was right in the middle which is good :shrug: so if they gain like 1/2 lb a week then if I was as far as you my boy would be about the same right??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smeej great bump hun. You still look beautiful. :)

Tasha thats nerve wracking. Is your little girl taking all the supplement??


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I know what you mean about RSVPs, there are people who have tried to tell me directly that they are coming and I'm like NO NO NO! You have to call or tell this person because the person throwin the shower doesn't want me to have to report back on every single person we invited just saying "oh yea, I should be there." And I've told her a couple people would be there for sure just because I know they wouldn't tell me if they weren't going to come. 
Smeej- glad things are well and GREAT BUMP!
Tasha- I started to have protein in my pee but that's it. Hope everything works out and your boy puts on some weight!!!


----------



## Tasha360

I dont think so because they have different placentas, they did a doppler scan today and it was fine so i just think they want to make sure he is putting weight on xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I wasn't sure how that worked....well hopefully he will catch up and you will be able to keep them in a bit longer. XX


----------



## DanaBump

having some family drama that i would really rather just go away. i thought this was supposed to be nothing but a happy time? there goes those expectations again.


----------



## MissFox

Whats wrong Dana? Sorry :( Family is such a pain in the ass sometimes! And seriously!!! I was under the impression I was supposed to be enjoying a happy time?!!


----------



## JakesMummy

And that's the reason I am so glad baby showers aren't a big thing here!!! Mil tried doing one wit Jake but I said not too lol!! 

Tasha - fingers crossed little man plays catch up with his weight and all is better at next scan. 

Smeej - wow!! Gorgeous bump!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha- Hope your lil boy will catch up so you can keep them in a bit longer :)

Dana- Hope everything is OK!:hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope ur little man catches up , it might of just been his position maybe? they might get better measurements at next scan ??

my scan was fine baby head down :happydance: estimated at 4lb 6oz

the plan for me is...
twice a week hospital appointments for BP monitoring
scan in 2 weeks time 
induction around 37/38 weeks (told him i prefer 38 weeks bp allowing)

he told me that he dosent think i will get to 36 weeks even :( he said i will have scan in 2 weeks "IF" im still pregnant !


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: rainbow!!! NO GOOD! Why does he think that? Does it have to do with your litle boy's position? I hope you make it!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

MissFox said:


> :hugs: rainbow!!! NO GOOD! Why does he think that? Does it have to do with your litle boy's position? I hope you make it!!!

my waters went with alex at 34 weeks and he was born at 35 weeks 

so theres that and the fact that he said that blood pressure problems tend to get alot worse after 34 weeks :( tbh as long as i get to 37 weeks i will be happy but unless absolutely needed i dont want to be induced till 38 weeks !


----------



## MissFox

Oh ok. I'm sure everything will go alright and I'll keep thinking happy thoughts for you!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow hope your little man stays put for a few more weeks. XX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My church family is having a baby shower for me this saturday...I am excited about it. Should be fun and its great time to spend with them as well.


----------



## camishantel

Grandma is coming over to help paint the nursery tomorrow... YAY


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> My church family is having a baby shower for me this saturday...I am excited about it. Should be fun and its great time to spend with them as well.




camishantel said:


> Grandma is coming over to help paint the nursery tomorrow... YAY

hope you both have a lovely time !!!!

i wish we had baby showers here !!


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha - Hope he has a little growth spurt and everything is ok! Keep us updated :)

Rainbow - fxd that your little one stays in till 37 weeks for you! 

My arm is absolutely dead today off the Anti-D injection yesterday. Didnt do this the other times Ive had it lol :S
Got another one in like 3 weeks... if I dont bleed again before then. 

Quick question - how often do you all see your MWs?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> Quick question - how often do you all see your MWs?

im not seeing mine again untill im home with baby as im going to hospital twice a week anyway but should of been 

booking
16
20
25
28
34
36
37
38
etc


----------



## MissFox

I see my MW/Dr (whichever I end up having an appointment with... but I try for the MWs) every 2 weeks so my next appt is on the 2nd or 3rd but from then on I will be weekly. I was on every 4 weeks from 8 weeks on until 28 weeks.


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah I spose it could be rainbow he's transverse at the mo. These scans arent always accurate anyway are they. My cousin was told she was having a 6lbr and she was born at 9lbs 5oz. Hope your lo stays put a bit longer. Anyone know what all those things were in my urine they didnt say?
We are having an early night kids are in bed im just having a shower then we are guna have a takeaway then watch some films in bed
Xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

scans can be generally up to 1lb out

Ketones - means ur burning body fat you need to eat/drink more
blood protien leucocytes- indicate either a UTI or thrush, i had all three the other day and the swab come back as thrush , did they take a swab or send urine off?


----------



## gertrude

I see/saw my MW at:

7w - booking
12w - scan (hospital)
16w
20w - scan (hospital)
24
28
31
34

Then I assume it'll be

36w
38w
39w
40w


----------



## Tasha360

Im eating but still being sick lots. Yeah they sent a sample off I had a utilities last week but i finish the antibiotics tomorrow :shrug: xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg seriously?
You all have seen your MWs that much?
I think mine is doing it wrong then... Ive seen her 3 times since being pregnant so far.
And I havent seen her since the 3rd Jan! 
My next appointment isnt till next Tuesday.
Is that bad?

In a way its a good job Ive had problems or I wouldnt know anything about how my pregnancy is going tbh... Only way I find out whats really going on is when I have those bleeds or whatever and have to go to the labour ward!


----------



## gertrude

is it your first gemsy? You should see her more if it is :)

I don't see mine more than is normal around here (North Brum)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> Omg seriously?
> You all have seen your MWs that much?
> I think mine is doing it wrong then... Ive seen her 3 times since being pregnant so far.
> And I havent seen her since the 3rd Jan!
> My next appointment isnt till next Tuesday.
> Is that bad?
> 
> In a way its a good job Ive had problems or I wouldnt know anything about how my pregnancy is going tbh... Only way I find out whats really going on is when I have those bleeds or whatever and have to go to the labour ward!

have u had any hospital appointments or anything? mine wont see me if ive had a hospital appt around those times 

which is why i wont be seeing her till after the baby is here


----------



## lilgemsy

gertrude said:


> is it your first gemsy? You should see her more if it is :)
> 
> I don't see mine more than is normal around here (North Brum)

Yeah, its my first (and last ) but I only see her every few months lol.



x-Rainbow-x said:


> have u had any hospital appointments or anything? mine wont see me if ive had a hospital appt around those times
> 
> which is why i wont be seeing her till after the baby is here

Nope not really. I have one on Monday and I had one at 28 weeks for Anti-D.
But thats all the appointments Ive really had... other than that I only go in with any problems.

Do you think I should ask her if I should be seeing her more often?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> is it your first gemsy? You should see her more if it is :)
> 
> I don't see mine more than is normal around here (North Brum)
> 
> Yeah, its my first (and last ) but I only see her every few months lol.
> 
> 
> 
> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> have u had any hospital appointments or anything? mine wont see me if ive had a hospital appt around those times
> 
> which is why i wont be seeing her till after the baby is hereClick to expand...
> 
> Nope not really. I have one on Monday and I had one at 28 weeks for Anti-D.
> But thats all the appointments Ive really had... other than that I only go in with any problems.
> 
> Do you think I should ask her if I should be seeing her more often?Click to expand...

in your hospital notes is there a page that explains when you go and see her? im mine there is, will see if i can find it


----------



## CottlestonPie

My SIL wasn't being seen regularly by her mw and it turns out she had to phone her doctor to book an appointment with the midwife, but the mw didn't tell her so she just never booked it.
Luckily my mw books me for the next appointment at the end of every one so I don't have to run around booking stuff, forgetting to book stuff... It'd drive me mad!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

x-Rainbow-x said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> is it your first gemsy? You should see her more if it is :)
> 
> I don't see mine more than is normal around here (North Brum)
> 
> Yeah, its my first (and last ) but I only see her every few months lol.
> 
> 
> 
> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> have u had any hospital appointments or anything? mine wont see me if ive had a hospital appt around those times
> 
> which is why i wont be seeing her till after the baby is hereClick to expand...
> 
> Nope not really. I have one on Monday and I had one at 28 weeks for Anti-D.
> But thats all the appointments Ive really had... other than that I only go in with any problems.
> 
> Do you think I should ask her if I should be seeing her more often?Click to expand...
> 
> in your hospital notes is there a page that explains when you go and see her? im mine there is, will see if i can find itClick to expand...

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/dbf5f089.jpg
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/072e69ef.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooft! I just got out of the bath and had a seriously bad braxton hicks thingy while standing up, at the same time that Toby decided to punch me SO FRICKIN HARD in the cervix. Proper winded me, I couldn't move! Think that's the hardest he's ever punched! 

Oh well, can't complain... He's been so active today that the next couple of days are certain to be quiet ones and I'll worry again before remembering that this is his pattern and he'll be wriggling and punching and kicking like crazy by the time the weekend is over.


----------



## JakesMummy

Oooh cottleston bet that gave you a shock! The cervix ones are awful - I get LOs feet kicking mine - so agonising!

I havent seen midwife since 28 weeks but looking at Rainbows document the visits are about the same here...I am due to see mine in 2 weeks so when I am 34 weeks...luckily she advises me to book the next appointment after the one i just had as she gets sooo busy - only one day she is in surgery so she gets extremely booked up. 

Was going to ask..for anyone that has been in this situation before - from what I believe and have read, if baby is still breech at 34 weeks I will get referred to consultant care where we will discuss options on what we may do e.g ecv/csec etc...I know that being my 2nd child, she can turn at a much later date seeing as my muscles are kaput! But know that I need to have this discussion at some point. 
So do you think I will get referred at 34 weeks?

She is seriously wedged up so high, my bump at the bottom is missing her LOL! I have her head under my right rib then arm going across belly, bum/hip sticking out at my belly button. Then her knee in my left rib and feet going towards cervix..so when she turns it is agonising!!!! I was sick for some reason earlier - felt all faint and hot, but as i was being sick, she was wriggling...felt SO NAUSEOUS!! 

So random question of the day/night...what did everyone have for dinner? Or is planning? We had Minted Lamb Steak, with roasted veg ( sweet potato, red pepper, parsnip and onion) and double chocolate chip cookies for pudding LOL!

i NEED Some new ideas for dinners!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im having a scan at 36 weeks for growth and to make sure babys head down

our hospital would refer if baby still breech at 36 weeks , for evc at 37.38 ish weeks xx


----------



## JakesMummy

ooh ok! I will have to wait until my appointment to ask midwife..I am not having the ECV if they offer it, so hoping to bounce her the right way round!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i said that unless they could see obvious cause for the breech eg cord around neck , or i was giving birth to a hippo i would be having a vaginal breech delivery x


----------



## JakesMummy

Thats what I am worried about -the cord - at our last scan it was by her neck and it was at the gender scan too, so I am terrified that if they wantedto do an ecv, the cord would get tightened..I wouldn't mind trying vaginal as I really want to avoid c-sec and actually enjoyed my vaginal childbirth experience last time....felt amazing!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> Oooh cottleston bet that gave you a shock! The cervix ones are awful - I get LOs feet kicking mine - so agonising!
> 
> I havent seen midwife since 28 weeks but looking at Rainbows document the visits are about the same here...I am due to see mine in 2 weeks so when I am 34 weeks...luckily she advises me to book the next appointment after the one i just had as she gets sooo busy - only one day she is in surgery so she gets extremely booked up.
> 
> Was going to ask..for anyone that has been in this situation before - from what I believe and have read, if baby is still breech at 34 weeks I will get referred to consultant care where we will discuss options on what we may do e.g ecv/csec etc...I know that being my 2nd child, she can turn at a much later date seeing as my muscles are kaput! But know that I need to have this discussion at some point.
> So do you think I will get referred at 34 weeks?
> 
> She is seriously wedged up so high, my bump at the bottom is missing her LOL! I have her head under my right rib then arm going across belly, bum/hip sticking out at my belly button. Then her knee in my left rib and feet going towards cervix..so when she turns it is agonising!!!! I was sick for some reason earlier - felt all faint and hot, but as i was being sick, she was wriggling...felt SO NAUSEOUS!!
> 
> So random question of the day/night...what did everyone have for dinner? Or is planning? We had Minted Lamb Steak, with roasted veg ( sweet potato, red pepper, parsnip and onion) and double chocolate chip cookies for pudding LOL!
> 
> i NEED Some new ideas for dinners!

we are having blt's for dinner tonight. yummm!!


----------



## JakesMummy

blts?


----------



## DanaBump

bacon (i use turkey bacon), lettuce and tomato sandwiches (put some mayo on the bread too), they may not sound so great but they are fabu!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh yes!!!! MMM I could eat one of those right now but should be sleeping instead!!!


----------



## bernina

Just popping in to say hello! Work has been crazy busy so haven't had a chance to be on BNB often. I did read all the posts so I can at least stay in touch with what's going on.

Tasha, hope your boy puts on weight nicely and that both babies stay in for several more weeks.

Rainbow, hoping little one stays put for a few weeks more as well.

Sam, congrats to your SIL, scary but so glad things went well.

Great bump pics everyone, looking really good!

Had my appt today, measuring 32 cm and will be 33 weeks tomorrow. Dr didn't seem concerned as she said it was 2 cm growth from my last appt 2 weeks ago but I'm not sure that's quite right because I thought the dr said I was 31/32 cm last time. I know the measurements can be off though, especially with different drs taking the measurements. Next appt is in a little less than 2 weeks so I will make sure to ask if my measurements are okay and if a growth scan is needed.

Someone had asked about quiet days, and little one definitely has her quiet days where I really have to concentrate to feel her and she just don't move too much, other days she's moving several times an hour. She has a very busy several days but has been pretty mellow today.

For those in the US, do you know if we get another scan before delivery or is it only if there is something they want to check out (small for size, position, etc)?


----------



## lilgemsy

Thanks for showing me that Rainbow.
Im going to have a moan on Tuesday when I go because looking back in my notes Ive only seen my MW three times in total! 
I wasnt even booked in till 16 ish weeks because they effed up the paper work!
And then I got sent to a teenage clinic and then I turned 19 so they discharged me from there and didnt bother to send me anywhere else lol.
Silly places.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Bernina--I think if you have an OB they like to give you a scan around 35 weeks to see if the baby is breech or not. They said to me that they give that ultrasound and only 2% of babies ever move from their spot after 35 weeks. 

I stopped seeing an OB, and went to MW... so I won't get an ultrasound. But my MW felt my belly at my appt yesterday and said that little Josie is already head down, butt up. :) Hopefully she'll keep it that way until she's ready to pop out! :D


----------



## camishantel

nesting has begun..... I get scans everyweek so I am probably not the one to answer your question..


----------



## bernina

Thanks girls. I'll make sure to ask at my next appt if they plan on doing one. I do see an OB each time. I always ask if they can tell the position of the baby and they kind of look at me funny, have a poke around and say they think it's this way or that. Definitely not as interested as a MW would be in trying to figure it out. 

I feel hiccups low near my right hip. I get a solid lump sticking out to the left of my belly button. My guess is she's angled with her head near my right hip and her butt to the left and above my belly button, but I really don't have much to base that on. Once in a while I'll feel some movement up near my ribs, but it's not often and it's not super strong.


----------



## camishantel

Caleb is head down and I feel the hiccupps the same place as you most of the time..


----------



## chocojen

Morning

Bernina sorry you have been being kept so busy, when do you finish work?

Rainbow and Tasha, those babies of yours are desperate to come out!!! FXd for both of you they change their minds and decide to stay in the warm a bit longer!

Gemsy I have not seen that much of my MW, was booked around 8 weeks then appt at 16 weeks, 24 weeks, 28 weeks and the last was at 30. Not seeing her again til 34 weeks as in my area you see your GP at 32 weeks, but I think after 34 weeks the appointments get more frequent. It is different in every area.

I am working this weekend and then only got tues weds and fri to go before I start annual leave and then 2 weeks later staraight into mat leave when I will be about 35 weeks. I cant wait! I really struggled yesterday because I am just not sleeping anymore!

I think I have finally decided where I want to have this baby....there are 2 hospitals here within 10 minutes of each other by ambulance. One is a midwife led centre with no facility for special care or epidurals, and if you are not progressing you get transferred but it is a quieter unit with more birthing pools and is rated much better for aftercare. The other hospital has all normal facilities. I am opting for the midwife led place aas I would love a waterbirth but if needed of course I will be transferred.

Hve a lovely day everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

So lucky... I won't be leaving work til 38 weeks. I even make a point of mentioning how little I sleep and how much my pelvis hurts and how it's a struggle when I work upstairs and the only toilet is downstairs at the otherend of the building. Still 38 weeks.
Seriously hoping (or perhaps not) that something starts while I'm at work, just to prove a point :haha:


----------



## gertrude

I don't feel very well today :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

:hugs: what's wrong? Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Tasha360

Hope you feel better soon gertrude!. Im going in for my monitoring about 3ish i think, they said i can go any tie between 8 and 7.
Jen i think id have opted for the midwife led place too, i wanted a water birth with Demi but there is only one pool at our local hospital and it was being used :-(
My house is finally ready for the arrival of the babies, im clutter free! All the cots and bouncers etc have been put together, all i have to do now is get some more cot sheets. Demis going in her own room tonight for the first time too :-(

xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bouncer!!! That's what I need to get today... Thanks for reminding me lol

Good luck today Tasha


----------



## chocojen

Cottleson surely it is up to you when you start mat leave? Just tell them you want to start earlier. 
Thanks tasha, it is good to know people dont think I am crazy!


----------



## chocojen

get well soon gerturde


----------



## CottlestonPie

My mat leave officially starts on due date... I was originally told I could have annual leave 3 weeks before that so I could leave at 37 weeks, but in the end was only granted 2 weeks.
The reason for that is that if I take mat leave earlier, I'll be due back just before Christmas which is a nightmare.

My plan is to see how I feel on week 37 and if I dont feel up to working, I'll call and tell them Im taking the extra week as emergency holiday or something.


----------



## lilgemsy

Hope you feel better soon, Gertrude.

Hope your monitoring goes well, Tasha.


----------



## gertrude

thanks ladies :( I woke up in the night with a really sore hip and feeling a bit woozy - fell asleep again and woke up and felt better

but as the morning has gone on I'm feeling quite sick, reflux is bad, and feel just, well, wrong really :(


----------



## camishantel

That is part my problem too my work doesn't start mat leave until your due date unless Dr. writes you off for "complications" which is why I am really hoping I can get my Dr. to write me off soon because I really don't think I will make it until my due date with the working.. I am not sleeping well and it is getting sooooooooo hard to work and now I am swelling to the point it hurts..


----------



## lilgemsy

^ Id try and get written off if I were you then. :/ Not good working while youre very much pregnant!

-sigh- Looks like Ill be heading back into hospital again today. I have YET ANOTHER bleed. Second time this week. I wish they could sort it. :( 
I feel like crying because I feel like Im doing something wrong or something for this to keep happening! It cant be right, surely :/


----------



## SazzleR

Woo hoo! I'm officially on half term hols! Hooray! Then only 10 working days left to mat leave starts. I can't wait! Just want to put my feet up, watch day time tele & have lots of naps! 

Hope everyone who is feeling unwell feels better in time for the weekend. xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey thats not long at all for you then is it xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just so you can keep an eye out 

when LO decides to make on appearence 
(*ahem* little one take note not for at least another 3 weeks)

i will be getting my best friend (lollylou1) to update for me if i cant do it myself 

has anyone else got someone to update for them ...... we need to know whats going on with all these babies asap :rofl:


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> I feel like crying because I feel like Im doing something wrong or something for this to keep happening! It cant be right, surely :/

I'm sure it has absolutely NOTHING to do with anything you're doing or not doing. It's just one of those things that happens to some ladies when pregnant. Not that that helps at all, or can stop you worrying, but please put it out of your mind that it has something to do with your actions :hugs:



x-Rainbow-x said:


> has anyone else got someone to update for them ...... we need to know whats going on with all these babies asap :rofl:

not thought about that! mainly because it feels like I'll never not be pregnant :D
will get OH to update :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Yay actually went to the hospital without having an internal!
Theyre going to do some extra tests on Monday.
Could finally be a step closer to sorting these bleeds out!


----------



## MissFox

I'm going to have my laptop with me in the room and if I can't update or pursuade DH to update then ill probably txt Dana lol.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Wow..these braxton hicks can get pretty intense lol :haha: I was looking around the store and felt it coming on..I ended up having to sit down until it went away! 

Anyways...Hope everyone is has a great weekend!

Ohh and as far as updating..I will try and get my dh to do it for me (if he will):haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I'm hoping to update you all on my phone as soon as poss after bubs makes an appearance. Want to announce on FB anyway once I've called the family & text our good friends. x


----------



## caro103

i'll do the same, update fb as soon as i can then someone off there can update here! :)

oooh only 4 more days of work for me! :D:D


----------



## lilgemsy

I think Id have to try and get on myself once baby is home and that to let yous know.
Id probably post in early stages of labour though to let yous know! 

Ugh. Not having a very good day today... bleeding... cramps... vomiting. 
Ive done nothing but cry, puke and sleep today. 
Im not very good at this whole being pregnant thing xD


----------



## gertrude

it's certainly less than glamorous isn't it!

I have 4 weeks left till I finish work which is too long :( bah


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

looks like none of us are doing very well today!

i had to go to the hospital to pick up my injections as they didnt have them in yesterday , its a long walk from the car park but seriously it took me like 20 mins, and when i got back to the car i couldnt get it in , my hips had totally locked !

how i didnt burst into tears in the car park ill never know !! and trying to change gears on the way home was agony!!

i think the rest of this pregnancy will be spent on the sofa playing facebook games lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

:hugs:

Im going to stop walking too much! Waddled around Bluewater this afternoon for about 4 hours. Got home and as soon as my shoes came up, my feet went up like balloons and my hips can barely move. Ouchy. :(
This makes me definitely think I should not continue working until 38 weeks. Hmm.


----------



## MissFox

Some happy cute news: Rosie is sticking her legs out (like doing the splits almost) on both sides of my belly. It feels funny.


----------



## happy_hayley

hi everyone i am due on 25th April and i am team :pink: sorry to intrude but only just found this thread


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I probably won't bring my lap top to the birthing center. But i can update on fb with my cellphone and then when I get home (few hours after birth) I can update on here with any picture :)


----------



## MissFox

Hi Happy!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi hayley ill add you to the list. Love your profile piccie!!

Well i went in for my monitoring, it was a nightmare. My mom took me, had to take the kids. We got there at 4.10, i wasnt seen until 6.40 and didnt get out till 8.10. Everything was fine though which was good got to go back Monday.

Glad they are doing more tests for you Gem.

I dont have anyone to update for me, Ill probably get OH to update my facebook so if any of you see it let the other girls on here know if you dont mind. Anyone who hasnt got me on fb feel free to add me. Tasha Sprague ( same profile pic) just let me know who you are. xx


----------



## MissFox

Tasha- I'll update for you since I'm on FB often.


----------



## helen1234

x-Rainbow-x said:


> just so you can keep an eye out
> 
> when LO decides to make on appearence
> (*ahem* little one take note not for at least another 3 weeks)
> 
> i will be getting my best friend (lollylou1) to update for me if i cant do it myself
> 
> has anyone else got someone to update for them ...... we need to know whats going on with all these babies asap :rofl:

you can update for me if you want i'm sure lou will let you know :D

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

happy_hayley said:


> hi everyone i am due on 25th April and i am team :pink: sorry to intrude but only just found this thread

:hi: xxx


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> Hi hayley ill add you to the list. Love your profile piccie!!
> 
> Well i went in for my monitoring, it was a nightmare. My mom took me, had to take the kids. We got there at 4.10, i wasnt seen until 6.40 and didnt get out till 8.10. Everything was fine though which was good got to go back Monday.
> 
> Glad they are doing more tests for you Gem.
> 
> I dont have anyone to update for me, Ill probably get OH to update my facebook so if any of you see it let the other girls on here know if you dont mind. Anyone who hasnt got me on fb feel free to add me. Tasha Sprague ( same profile pic) just let me know who you are. xx

i'll update for you if you want, think your the closest thing to family i have on bnb lol, even if its by marriage :rofl:


----------



## Tasha360

Lmao Helen yeah just whoever sees it first. I can update fb easily on my phone but it doesnt like bnb for some reason xx


----------



## happy_hayley

hi everyone i found out 3 days ago that i am on the border for gestational diabetes i am now having to do my blood sugars 3 times a day 2hrs after every meal thay say it can make u have a big baby i am having a growth scan on tuesday 1st march , they said that they will not let me go over my due date its all alot to take in am really worried does anyone else have this?.


----------



## chocojen

see you all after my last weekend at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Jen - Dont work too hard! 

Hayley - Hello and welcome to the thread :)

Tasha - Id update for you on here if you wanted! If you put anything on FB that is. 
Glad that everything was fine with your monitoring btw. How come it took them so long though?! That's terrible making you wait so long!


----------



## bernina

Gertrude, hope you're feeling better.

Tasha, so glad the monitoring went well, but what a long day!!

Gemsy, hope they're able to get to the bottom of your bleeding. Feel better soon hun!

Welcome Happy Hayley. I don't have experience with gestational diabetes but I know in the Gestational Complications section of the pregnancy forum there are some good threads.

Chocojen, my last day of work is technically my due date. Dr can write me off before if I have complications, but that's about it. I've been trying to knock off a few work tasks on the weekends to make the weekdays a bit less stressful. Just about to log into work right now but of course had to check in on everyone first!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

night girls, its 00.21 am ive just sneezed and got an awful braxton hicks :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Happy Hayley!! Congrats on team pink!


----------



## bernina

Night Rainbow!


----------



## bernina

Baby has the hiccups right now and it is the strangest feeling. Feeling them on the right side of my tummy about midway up and at the same time at my cervix!! Just odd!


----------



## MissFox

hehehe Bernina. Rosie has been getting them a few times a day and I mostly feel it by her ribs where her legs spasm from hiccuping and down low in my hips too.


----------



## camishantel

:happydance: so went to the Dr. today and he will write me off work as soon as I want.. he almost did it today because I couldn't stop crying... I woke up super early didn't sleep well then dropped my poptart on the floor which hit the mop that hit the bucket that scared the cat which made her jump and scratch the hell out of my knee.. so I was a little emotional today... anyway the Dr. doesn't like my swelling as it is in my hands arms and neck... not concerned about the legs and feet though.. so eww and grandma came over and painted the nursery today and I ordered my crib set and my mom ordered the crib so it should start looking like a nursery this week.. YAY


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> I'm going to have my laptop with me in the room and if I can't update or pursuade DH to update then ill probably txt Dana lol.

if i couldn't do it as i can update both from my phone, i was hoping you would do it for me sam, so that's a yes that i can update for you :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

does anyone belly tingle? goes from right under by boobs to about middle of my upper belly. tingles like my belly fell asleep. please tell me i'm not abnormal :rofl:


----------



## bernina

My belly doesn't tingle but in that exact same area you describe I get burning pains, like the skin is raw and irritated and bruised, even though when I look at it it's totally normal looking. Sorry I'm not much help, but maybe we're both experiencing the same thing just it feels different. I think I'd take your tingling over my burning though!

I think mine is due to uterus growing up further and the skin being stretched away and also my saggy boobs now hang over that area and cause some friction and just general uncomfort.

Do you think maybe your bra is getting too tight, that could cause some pinched nerves and the tingling?


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> My belly doesn't tingle but in that exact same area you describe I get burning pains, like the skin is raw and irritated and bruised, even though when I look at it it's totally normal looking. Sorry I'm not much help, but maybe we're both experiencing the same thing just it feels different. I think I'd take your tingling over my burning though!
> 
> I think mine is due to uterus growing up further and the skin being stretched away and also my saggy boobs now hang over that area and cause some friction and just general uncomfort.
> 
> Do you think maybe your bra is getting too tight, that could cause some pinched nerves and the tingling?

it happens with my bra off, so i don't think that's what it is. it feels like the same tingle like when your foot falls asleep....how does your belly fall asleep, LOL


----------



## happy_hayley

i dont get tingling but i do get pain like an achy feel across there as if done loads of sit ups the worse time is in the morning does anyone else get that?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> does anyone belly tingle? goes from right under by boobs to about middle of my upper belly. tingles like my belly fell asleep. please tell me i'm not abnormal :rofl:

its all the nerve endings as your tummy gets bigger lol x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> Baby has the hiccups right now and it is the strangest feeling. Feeling them on the right side of my tummy about midway up and at the same time at my cervix!! Just odd!

i cant remember alex having hiccups at all but this LO had them the other day when i went to bed , it was a very bizzare feeling lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Toby got hiccups last night, as soon as I finallygot comfy in bed... Hemustve rolled over to my right because I could only feel it in my right hip.

Woke up with a nasty pain in my ribs earlier. Wondering if he managed to jab a foot up there or something!

What's everyone got planned for today?
DF intends to paint the bathroom while I sort through Tobys clothes and work out how much weve got of each size and work on my hospital bag... then we'll do a quick spot of shopping before looking after my nephew for a few hours then taking him to my parents house as it's my stepdads birthday. Busy busy!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were going to sort rest of bits out for baby

washing alex s newborn stuff
putting moses stand up
sorting out kitchen where steriliser going etc


----------



## gertrude

my baby seems to like curling up on my left hand side in a tight ball just when I wake up - very weird! they're back in their normal place now after a cute rolling/stretching session :) awwwww

feel better today, god knows what was wrong yesterday, will just write it off to hormones. Thanks for all the kind thoughts ladies x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> my baby seems to like curling up on my left hand side in a tight ball just when I wake up - very weird! they're back in their normal place now after a cute rolling/stretching session :) awwwww
> 
> feel better today, god knows what was wrong yesterday, will just write it off to hormones. Thanks for all the kind thoughts ladies x

glad you feeling better xx


----------



## loopy82

bernina said:


> My belly doesn't tingle but in that exact same area you describe I get burning pains, like the skin is raw and irritated and bruised, even though when I look at it it's totally normal looking. Sorry I'm not much help, but maybe we're both experiencing the same thing just it feels different. I think I'd take your tingling over my burning though!
> 
> I think mine is due to uterus growing up further and the skin being stretched away and also my saggy boobs now hang over that area and cause some friction and just general uncomfort.
> 
> Do you think maybe your bra is getting too tight, that could cause some pinched nerves and the tingling?

I'm getting those burning pains and at times it really hurts! Figured it was probably the skin stretching. Have been feeling so rotten this week, spent most of it in bed feeling sorry for myself. Last night was the first good nights sleep I had in awhile and I've woken up this morning feeling so much better. Think that's the one good thing about being ill, how much you appreciate feeling well when you get better!

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

Today I left oh at h


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My Baby Shower in a few hours!! :happydance: I'm so excited!!!!!!!! 

Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Im feeling gooooood today :D
Lazy though but really good xD
Think I might just spend the day pigging out.

Think Ill share some bumpage with yous today.
1st one is at 31 exactly and 2nd is 31 + 4 but I think I look massive in the second pic compared to the first?
 



Attached Files:







31 wks.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









31+4.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilgemsy

Have fun at your baby shower Casey! Hope it goes well! :D


----------



## caro103

my baby gets hiccups at least once daily, usually right down low :haha: v weird sensation!

I've not got the tingling, but woke up the other night to immense burning pain at top of my belly and it felt like a million stretchies had suddenly appeared, but when i looked, nothing! weird, wonder what point my skin will give up :haha:, needing to moisturise more than twice a day now though to stop it itching!

Hope you all have fab wkends :D i've got my old bridesmaid coming to visit in a min! :D:D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have any of you thought about or done your birth plan yet?


----------



## gertrude

yep done mine

it basically says in an ideal world this is what I would like
realistically I don't really care as long as me and LO are safe and healthy :)

I want a homebirth so there are some details in there but more because I won't know which MW will be with me so I need to fill in some details :)


----------



## bernina

Have fun at your shower today Casey!!! Make sure to show us some pics of everything you got!!

Gemsy, love the bump pics, second one does look quite a bit bigger, sometimes when little one shifts it can causes belly to look different from day to day too. 

Haven't started our birth plan yet but should do that soon. I think I have a form to fill out in one of the folders from the dr, just need to dig it out. Not sure exactly what to put in there, I think I'd like an epidural if the pain gets too intense, but would also like to be able to walk around and move around freely as long as possible, so not sure that those two go hand in hand. Epi requires you to get a catheter and I don't think our hospital offers walking epidurals. Would like access to a birth ball too. Not interested in water therapy although all rooms do have a shower so worst case I could utilize that. What are you all putting in yours? Would be great to hear about other plans.

Today we're going to check out some second hand children's shops and see if there are any good deals, hopefully find some sales on onesies and sleepers, we need quite a few more of those. Did a good house cleaning this morning with DH (he's still vacuuming as I type) and hope to start on my hospital bag and clearing out a few spots in the kitchen to store bottles and the like.

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday. It's finally sunny here and quite nice looking but have a feeling it's cool and windy outside. I'll take it over snow and overcast skies though!


----------



## MissFox

Of course I'll update for you Dana. I can do both from my phone too but might not be putting so much on FB for a while. All I know is I better be the first to post stats on my baby and the first picture. My SIL still hasn't posted that she's had her baby lol but her mom did and we both put pictures of him up. 
Cute bump lilgemsy
Oh and I totally get the burning feeling and sometime it tingles at the top of my bump. There was one night I cried it burned so bad in one little spot and there was NOTHING that I could do to make it go away!
I have my birth plan mostly written- I have the facts I want but I need to make it read better. I'm also going ot put it on construction paper like they suggested in my birthing class! And a picture of my dogs too lol. That way the nurses can be like "oh? you mean the couple with the cute dogs?" and they said to use construction paper because really- how often have you seen construction paper in someone's chart? 
Here is my 33 week bump pic. I'm afraid of getting any bigger!
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mines gonna be fairly basic as im just gonna see what happens at the time but i will write it down tonigh and add it here

i love reading birth plans lol


----------



## MissFox

I went to birthplan.com and they have boxes you can click! Mine is basically-
I'm gonna stay at home for as long as I can and then when I go in I don't want too much intervention. I do not want pitocin and I do not want my waters broken (unless I'm pretty far dialated). I want to try it without an epidural (with my mom they stop her labor all together- not good since they always break her water and put her on pitocin because they broke her water).
If it comes down to needing a c-section I would like to discuss it (if it's a possibility, I understand emergencies) and I would like to avoid forceps!!!
There is more in there but that's basically the main part. I don't want them to give my baby formula because I want to try BFing right away and DH needs to be with baby if I can't be.


----------



## laura3103

havent really thought about my irth plan as i never did on with gert just went with the flow but thi time i'm gonna put it in very big letter that under no circumstances do i wanna be forced to try gas and air!!!!!!! like they did with gert it made me very ill and i panicked cause i dont like the feeling of being out of control.

but i'm also gonna put in that i would prefer to be at in the birthing stool while i'm in labour cause i spent most of my labour with gert on the loo it was the only place i felt comfortable.

the rest i will see what happens aslong as they try everything first to prevent a c section.


----------



## CottlestonPie

The only thing on my birth plan is that I want to be active as long as possible, I don't want them to keep trying to persuade me to use more pain relief... Just give it to me when I ask!! I'm taking my own birthing ball to feel more at home but apart from that they gotta do what they gotta do!


----------



## cola pops

Saw my doctor yesterday and he said he is pretty sure the cramps were braxton hicks, I didn't realise they were that uncomfortable.
I have my final scan on 1st March, not seen baba since 20 weeks so am getting really excited:happydance:
More great bump pics! Gem wow you have really popped out in the last few days x
Pleased to see Tasha and Rainbow still hanging on, I have my fingers crossed for you ladies x
Off to wash more baby clothes now, can't believe how may clothes Holly had and they hardly got worn.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

cola pops said:


> Saw my doctor yesterday and he said he is pretty sure the cramps were braxton hicks, I didn't realise they were that uncomfortable.
> I have my final scan on 1st March, not seen baba since 20 weeks so am getting really excited:happydance:
> More great bump pics! Gem wow you have really popped out in the last few days x
> Pleased to see Tasha and Rainbow still hanging on, I have my fingers crossed for you ladies x
> Off to wash more baby clothes now, can't believe how may clothes Holly had and they hardly got worn.

i have loads still with tags on from alex :wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow I haven't done my birth plan...with the other 3 I kinda just went with the flow as I have really fast labor and deliveries. I am feeling anxious about Gunner's birth though...not sure why. I have a feeling he will be my csection baby...odd and the last thing I want but its in my gut for some reason. I think if he has turned on monday at the scan I may not feel that way. But I know I will labor as long as possible at home if we go natural but I also don't want to be there just 15 min like I was with my DD and have him in the ER. LOL

Today is my church baby shower. I am excited and anxious. Center of attention is not my strong point...I like to be on the down low. haha


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Rainbow I haven't done my birth plan...with the other 3 I kinda just went with the flow as I have really fast labor and deliveries. I am feeling anxious about Gunner's birth though...not sure why. I have a feeling he will be my csection baby...odd and the last thing I want but its in my gut for some reason. I think if he has turned on monday at the scan I may not feel that way. But I know I will labor as long as possible at home if we go natural but I also don't want to be there just 15 min like I was with my DD and have him in the ER. LOL
> 
> Today is my church baby shower. I am excited and anxious. Center of attention is not my strong point...I like to be on the down low. haha

whats the time difference ? its 17.38pm 19/2/11 here?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

x-Rainbow-x said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow I haven't done my birth plan...with the other 3 I kinda just went with the flow as I have really fast labor and deliveries. I am feeling anxious about Gunner's birth though...not sure why. I have a feeling he will be my csection baby...odd and the last thing I want but its in my gut for some reason. I think if he has turned on monday at the scan I may not feel that way. But I know I will labor as long as possible at home if we go natural but I also don't want to be there just 15 min like I was with my DD and have him in the ER. LOL
> 
> Today is my church baby shower. I am excited and anxious. Center of attention is not my strong point...I like to be on the down low. haha
> 
> whats the time difference ? its 17.38pm 19/2/11 here?Click to expand...

Same day but its only 11:40am here so your about 6 hours ahead??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow I haven't done my birth plan...with the other 3 I kinda just went with the flow as I have really fast labor and deliveries. I am feeling anxious about Gunner's birth though...not sure why. I have a feeling he will be my csection baby...odd and the last thing I want but its in my gut for some reason. I think if he has turned on monday at the scan I may not feel that way. But I know I will labor as long as possible at home if we go natural but I also don't want to be there just 15 min like I was with my DD and have him in the ER. LOL
> 
> Today is my church baby shower. I am excited and anxious. Center of attention is not my strong point...I like to be on the down low. haha
> 
> whats the time difference ? its 17.38pm 19/2/11 here?Click to expand...
> 
> Same day but its only 11:40am here so your about 6 hours ahead??Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

haha I like to be the center of attention sometimes... 
AFM I am tired but the nursery is painted.. yay.. carseat and stroller combo bought and put together and installed (I found the carseat stroller combo of the carseat we originally got Sandi) ... now tonight try to get a few more things done then I will be posting pictures sometime this week of my started nursery... it wont be finished soon because I am on strict orders to take it kinda easy or they will be putting me on bedrest before I want to go... now just waiting for bloodwork to come back to figure out if I can go out on my time or if they are going to make me go on mat leave even earlier (like tuesday) I am still trying to make it to march 5th if possible...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What is your plan Rainbow if you don't mind that I ask?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Cami...how was your appt yesterday??


----------



## DanaBump

my birth plan was very simple. the hospital gave us a form for idiots pretty much and all i said i wanted was drugs. i'll walk around, use the birthing balls, sit in the tub, whatever but i do love the drugs. they asked me about using a mirror to watch her birth and that just creeped me out. it was after she's born i was a little more specific as far as nuk use, bf, dh's role ect. i wanted to do what i could at home, but the hospital is 45 min away so i'll just chill there as i'll be in very good hands. it'll be a unique experience for me since this hospital is where i was born and spent time in the nicu (born not breathing and heart not beating). figured if they could help me 29 years ago, think how much better they have to be now.


----------



## camishantel

camishantel said:


> :happydance: so went to the Dr. today and he will write me off work as soon as I want.. he almost did it today because I couldn't stop crying... I woke up super early didn't sleep well then dropped my poptart on the floor which hit the mop that hit the bucket that scared the cat which made her jump and scratch the hell out of my knee.. so I was a little emotional today... anyway the Dr. doesn't like my swelling as it is in my hands arms and neck... not concerned about the legs and feet though.. so eww and grandma came over and painted the nursery today and I ordered my crib set and my mom ordered the crib so it should start looking like a nursery this week.. YAY

Sandi this is my post from yesterday... will add though that on the monitor yesterday was really funny because he would not stop spinning or turning so it sounded like a ghost on the machine with the swishhhhhhhhh sound... was too cute..


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> What is your plan Rainbow if you don't mind that I ask?

my birth plan?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

x-Rainbow-x said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> What is your plan Rainbow if you don't mind that I ask?
> 
> my birth plan?Click to expand...

Lol. Yes sorry putting birth is would have helped.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami I knew he would write you off anytime you wanted. So cool that Caleb was dancing yesterday. LOL I have my first NST monday along with another scan.


----------



## camishantel

I was so tempted to let him write me off yesterday and today I am wishing I did... but I don't know how that would work with pay and stuff... if he writes me off for complications do I get long term disability or do I still only get my 6 weeks short term disability??? can I get gov help while on disability? you seem to know more than me about this


----------



## reedsgirl1138

camishantel said:


> I was so tempted to let him write me off yesterday and today I am wishing I did... but I don't know how that would work with pay and stuff... if he writes me off for complications do I get long term disability or do I still only get my 6 weeks short term disability??? can I get gov help while on disability? you seem to know more than me about this

I believe since its pregnancy related it would still be the short term but every company is a bit different so you may want to find out for sure from HR at work. As for as like getting FS and medicaid it would really depend on how much you make....but when Caleb is born it will be for 2 instead of just you so there is more of a chance for you to get help. Have you applied for WIC yet?


----------



## camishantel

no.. I haven't had time... ugh.. and really I am almost to the point that I don't really care I will deal with it as it comes because the stress here is not good for me.. not at all..


----------



## camishantel

oh and it depends on how my bloodwork comes back but he might have me off on Monday .. or I might request it monday.. kinda depends on my weekend and how that goes..


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> What is your plan Rainbow if you don't mind that I ask?
> 
> my birth plan?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Yes sorry putting birth is would have helped.Click to expand...

:rofl:

erm....

gonna have a proper go tonight but basically

* 24 hr stay as baby will need blood sugar monitoring due to the medication im on.

* OH as birth partner

* Pain relief - Tens, Gas and Air , birthing ball (i have my own to go to my weight) Water blisters then whatever i feel i need

* I wish to be cannulated on admission as precausion by an anaestatist due to bmi incase they cant get access in an emergency

* OH or myself to cut cord

* I wish to Mix feed breast and artificial (with teat)- Babys first feed to be decided at time (breast or bottle)

* Baby to be delivered onto my tummy and placed skin to skin straight away(if i am unable to for any reason then OH to have skin to skin with baby)

* Consents to Vit K (Injection)

* Wish for the 3rd Stage to be Actively managed 

im sure there will be bits added but thats all i can think off top of my head lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Rainbow...like I said before I went with the flow but I also didn't know there was so many options out there. But I also labor and delivery quickly. My first was in 6 hours on her edd and my second was at the hospital 15 min and labored with back labor about 2 hours at home prior to going in. With my DS I was induced at 36+3 due to complications but still was only in labor for 6 hours...but I have a feeling Gunner is gonna give me a run for my money so you have given me something to think about. Thanks. :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Rainbow...like I said before I went with the flow but I also didn't know there was so many options out there. But I also labor and delivery quickly. My first was in 6 hours on her edd and my second was at the hospital 15 min and labored with back labor about 2 hours at home prior to going in. With my DS I was induced at 36+3 due to complications but still was only in labor for 6 hours...but I have a feeling Gunner is gonna give me a run for my money so you have given me something to think about. Thanks. :)

personally i dont believe in saying i dont want this i dont want that , because as u know u can never tell what is going to happen and some things are actually done for A REASON ! and alot of things NO ONE wants them to happen like episiotomy, i cant believe anyone actually wanting one but if ur baby is in distress and needs to be out quick it could be necessary iykwim ? alot of people say intervention is done unnecessarly (of course sometimes it is but are the people who ream off the statistics medically trained ??? were they there at the time? i believe in going with the flow and being openminded to any situation that arises 
mini rant over lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow I agree with you 100% and unitl someone has been in that situation they have no idea how they will really react...with my first she turned breech while I was in labor and we spent almost 6 hours of trying to get her to turn then she was sunny side up and we had no choice but to get her out...the dr was actually yelling at me to push hard cause she was right there...I did get a episotomy with her but still ended up with a 3rd degree tear do to them trying the vaccumm and then had to help with forceps. BUt they had to get her out her hr was dropping quickly and the cord was 3x around her next and we was too far for a csection. It was crazy. So I always think wow when people say I WILL NOT do this or that...its kinda like you don't know what you will do to save your baby. Its odd she is almost 16 but I remember it all like it was yesterday...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Rainbow I agree with you 100% and unitl someone has been in that situation they have no idea how they will really react...with my first she turned breech while I was in labor and we spent almost 6 hours of trying to get her to turn then she was sunny side up and we had no choice but to get her out...the dr was actually yelling at me to push hard cause she was right there...I did get a episotomy with her but still ended up with a 3rd degree tear do to them trying the vaccumm and then had to help with forceps. BUt they had to get her out her hr was dropping quickly and the cord was 3x around her next and we was too far for a csection. It was crazy. So I always think wow when people say I WILL NOT do this or that...its kinda like you don't know what you will do to save your baby. Its odd she is almost 16 but I remember it all like it was yesterday...

:thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

I know what I want and what I don't want but in the end as long as me and Caleb are safe and healthy I would do whatever they told me I needed to do even if that meant going outside getting on all fours and giving birth in a snowbank as long as we are safe I would do it all


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol Cami thats funny! I hope they don't ask you to deliver in a snow bank. haha 

Well off to my baby shower...talk to everyone later. Have a blessed day


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have a lovely time xxxxx


----------



## camishantel

have a good time hun...


----------



## camishantel

yeah I think I would be very cold if I had to deliver in a snow bank.. again one of the things I don't want to do but in the end would do anything that needed to be done...


----------



## gertrude

x-Rainbow-x said:


> personally i dont believe in saying i dont want this i dont want that , because as u know u can never tell what is going to happen and some things are actually done for A REASON ! and alot of things NO ONE wants them to happen like episiotomy, i cant believe anyone actually wanting one but if ur baby is in distress and needs to be out quick it could be necessary iykwim ? alot of people say intervention is done unnecessarly (of course sometimes it is but are the people who ream off the statistics medically trained ??? were they there at the time? i believe in going with the flow and being openminded to any situation that arises
> mini rant over lol

thing is, not all Dr's/consultants think in the way we do - many can be quite old fashioned

it wasn't that long ago that episiotomies were standard

I have that I want to avoid certain things - yes of course if there is a medical need the I have no problem with something being done, I just want to be confident that there is a medical NEED and not just an "in case" job

there is increasing evidence that interventions can be performed when they just weren't needed - I want to know it is essential for me :)

don't get me wrong, if it's needed I wouldn't stop it :) I just want to know it is essential that's all :)


----------



## Tasha360

Hope the baby showers went well.
I dont have a birth plan as such i just want to use my birthing ball and avoid lying on the bed as much as possible, ill probably give birth leaning over the back of the bed. Will probably use gas and air towards the end and want babies delivered straight onto me. My Oh will be with me , i wish my mom could come but she has to look after the other two :-( Thats if it all goes to plan

Great bump gem, defo looks bigger

xx


----------



## lilgemsy

I didnt realise there were so many options for birthing plans.

Bascially with mine, I plan to stay at home as long as possible (basically untill pain is unbearable - the hospital is like a 5 min walk or 2 min drive away from my house :))
and then the only pain relief I really want is gas and air. 
I definately dont want an epidural because Im shit scared of becoming paralysed off it and I dont want the labour to be any longer than it should be.
I dont want a C-section unless its an absolute emergency and then I think Id want to be put to sleep for it since knowing that theyre cutting my stomach open while Im awake would make me panic and freak out! I know you cant see whats going on but its the fact that Id know what they were doing that would scare me.
I dont want the baby to be put straight on me covered in goo either really. Id like them to give him a little whipe since goo and blood freak me out and Im scared incase I vomit on him if hes all bloody and gooey. :blush:
I hope I dont poop aswell :| Oh god thatd be embarassing!


----------



## JakesMummy

Lol gem I think I pooped with Jake but only found out not long ago . Oh decided not to tell me! Lol! Great bump!

Reeds- hope u have a lovely shower. Let us know how it went!

As for birth plan - I don't have one, and don't really expect much from one but what I definitely request is for oh to cut the cord As he wasn't offered to last time, he felt a big emotional about it, bless him! 
And skin to skin, agree to vitamin k, and I'll ask for drugs if need be. 
I can't wait to see what happens and i am so keen to see what she looks like.. I shouldn't say what lol I meant dean or I, but at the 20 week scan she had jakes mouth which is similar to mine so guessing she's more like me.. Can't wait!!

Bloody knackered today - spent 3 hours in sainsburys with 3 kids winding me up, and my SPd was excruciating so needless to say I was in a mood when I got home! An orange aero chocolate bar later, n I feel ok!! Lol!

Off to an aerodrome in redhill tomorrow to watch planes and helicopter rides taking off and landing as Jake is OBSESSED! 

Back go birth plan I agree with wishing to stay active as long As poss as this helped immensely but I recall needing to go to the toilet constantly even though I didnt need to.. The pressure was insane and I labored mostly on the toilet lol!


----------



## helen1234

i know exactly how i want my labour to go as in positions and pain relief, i think its good to go in with how you want it to go. but also never say never. 

i know only too well it doesnt always go the way we want. i had an emergency c section after 2 hrs labour with my last baby and and the 1st baby was 6 hr labour with just gas and air.
i want a water birth, i only want gas n air and able to move around as much as i can, i found contractions excruciating when i was lay down the last time so going to avoid that.

i dont want epidural cos its known to increase chances of intervention. i never asked for one in my last 2 births so i doubt i will with this one. and i labour pretty quick anyway after my waters break so prob wouldnt have time.

unless someone tells me to panic i wont, i know they'll monitor me closely anyway because its a vbac and i loved my mw last time so i'll go with how i want until they tell me to stop something isnt right, thas what i did last time and i'm completely happy with my c section last time.
i've already gone through a birth plan with my hospital and they have it all typed up and put in my notes for the mw's to follow, nothing off the wall just my likes an dislikes really, i wouldnt do anything to endanger me or baby.

i'd like the cord to stop pulsating on its own if its safe to, which my hospital have been doing since dec anyway, and they have leaflets on this now too, as it can decrease alhzimers *sp* in men and other things. i hadnt even thought about this till the hospital vbac clinic asked me about it.

i want dimmed lights
not to birth on my back as i broke my cocyx tail bone with my 1st.
oh not to cut the cord, (i have a hang up of why it should be dad that cuts the lifeline from mummy,) oh has a massive fear of blood anyway lol.
be i'll hypnobirthing so may need quiet sometimes to concentrate and focus.
waterbirth or use their new multitrack if pool being used.
minimal internal examinations.
minimal direction with pushing if i'm in the water. (unless speed is nesscary obv, but i want my body to take the lead)
skin to skin.
vit k.
injection for placenta.
breast feed.
and will have oh and doula present

i'll be pretty vocal on the keeping upright and moving part cant think of anything worse being strapped to a bed. 
i'll be having an hours monitoring when i arrive and then they've said they'll monitor me between contractions probably more than average just cos its a vbac, but tbh i probably wont notice anyway when they do.


----------



## lilgemsy

Whats VBAC? :S

And just wondering, am I the only one who hasnt even considered breast feeding?


----------



## JakesMummy

Vbac - vAginal birth after caesarian


----------



## reedsgirl1138

All the birth plans are great. I like how we all seem to be open minded but yet know what we want as much as possible. That is neat. 

Just got home from my baby shower. It was amazing...about 30 people more than I expected. :) Gunner is already a very loved little boy. We got a BUNCH of diapers and wipes. and some of the cutest blankets and outfits. I am so excited to go through it all. We also got some gift cards and a $150.00 check from the church. What a wonderful blessing.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww glad you had a good time xxx


----------



## helen1234

awww i want a baby shower, rarely hear about them over here.

i think birth plans are great and most mw's i've spoke to like to have a rough idea of what mum would like.

sometimes it cant be helped on the things we wouldn't like.

if it gives you a positive perspective on your birth thats great, end of the da ots not the mw's or consultants birth so why not do it the way you want. you plan conception, the way you run your lifestyle in pregnancy so why not plan the birth you'd like too.


----------



## lilgemsy

Glad you had a good time Reeds :)

Ahhh. Absolutely EVERYONE around me is drinking / partying tonight. I feel left out :(
Cant wait till I can go on a night out again.


----------



## laura3103

JakesMummy said:


> Lol gem I think I pooped with Jake but only found out not long ago . Oh decided not to tell me! Lol! Great bump!
> 
> Reeds- hope u have a lovely shower. Let us know how it went!
> 
> As for birth plan - I don't have one, and don't really expect much from one but what I definitely request is for oh to cut the cord As he wasn't offered to last time, he felt a big emotional about it, bless him!
> And skin to skin, agree to vitamin k, and I'll ask for drugs if need be.
> I can't wait to see what happens and i am so keen to see what she looks like.. I shouldn't say what lol I meant dean or I, but at the 20 week scan she had jakes mouth which is similar to mine so guessing she's more like me.. Can't wait!!
> 
> Bloody knackered today - spent 3 hours in sainsburys with 3 kids winding me up, and my SPd was excruciating so needless to say I was in a mood when I got home! An orange aero chocolate bar later, n I feel ok!! Lol!
> 
> Off to an aerodrome in redhill tomorrow to watch planes and helicopter rides taking off and landing as Jake is OBSESSED!
> 
> Back go birth plan I agree with wishing to stay active as long As poss as this helped immensely but I recall needing to go to the toilet constantly even though I didnt need to.. The pressure was insane and I labored mostly on the toilet lol!

jakes i was the same mostly on the toilet plus i didnt like the feeling of being wet all the time after they broke my waters.


----------



## MissFox

Had a bummer kind of day. Both of Rosie's g-mas were supposed to help clean the cabin we're trying to move into and both flaked. MIL had to go watch SILs boy so SIL could go on FB. I hate how much DH is the most ignored of his family. When his big brother had a baby they got to live in the RV in the back yard for 3 years. We asked for help for a few months and they said no. Today his mom flaked. Mine did too until this afternoon when she was leaving to come help as we pulled up to her place to say that we were done for the day. I know I can't count on anyone but I've got a DH with a bum shoulder and I'm kinda hugepregnant. Made me feel like they don't care about us or our baby.
Sorry- feeling sad.


----------



## camishantel

:hugs: sorry Sam


----------



## bernina

Reeds, sounds like a great baby shower!!!

MissFox, sorry that everyone bailed on you today. It's completely understandable to feel ignored and unimportant to them, they really should have informed you sooner if they had something come up and couldn't make it. MIL could have brought SIL's boy or could have said she'd watch him for 2 hours and then be to your place a bit late. I hope they make it up to you in some way soon.


----------



## applelicious

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Apple I would go get checked hun. Little to no movement is a emergency. How far are you hun?

hi, im on my 32 weeks now... :baby: i think im just paranoid, coz they said sometimes the baby is just sleeping. :winkwink:

another question, is anybody here experience leg pain at night? and also fingers numbness? i cant sleep at night because of this, its really annoying coz i still have work the next day and all i do at night is toss and turn and tried different positions. my hips hurts sooooo bad till my toes.. and my fingers cant even grasp even my pillow....:cry:


----------



## camishantel

yes that is one of the reasons my Dr. is writing me off.. the numbness kinda sounds like carpal tunnel. and as far as the legs yes sometimes I get cramps so bad I have to get up and walk other times they just hurt and other times it is like I can not stop moving them ..


----------



## CaseyBaby718

applelicious said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Apple I would go get checked hun. Little to no movement is a emergency. How far are you hun?
> 
> hi, im on my 32 weeks now... :baby: i think im just paranoid, coz they said sometimes the baby is just sleeping. :winkwink:
> 
> another question, is anybody here experience leg pain at night? and also fingers numbness? i cant sleep at night because of this, its really annoying coz i still have work the next day and all i do at night is toss and turn and tried different positions. my hips hurts sooooo bad till my toes.. and my fingers cant even grasp even my pillow....:cry:Click to expand...

Leg pain-- I got that twice. But I heard that if you eat bananas it could make it better :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AFM--

The baby shower was great. 

I told everyone a lot about my decision to go to a birthing center vs a hospital. I got a lot of guarded remarks about it. I basically just let people speak their peace and then let it all go. Most of the people who were reserved about it were the older women in the shower. They didn't understand why I would "risk it". My friends who are all my age were basically either nonchalant or fine with it. 

But-- it just makes me realize how in the US, home births, birthing centers and midwifery is still very rare and I think that's a shame. Hospitals are a great alternative, but I think that they should be just that.... the alternative. Oh well, just my opinion there! Everyone deserves their own birth! No matter what it is. It's yours, so make it how you want it! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PS: Reeds, didn't know we had our baby showers on the same day!! :D Hope you had a great one!!! Sounds like you did!! :) 

I didn't get a lot of big price items, but I did get a lot of clothes, some really useful baby supplies, and my grandmother made A LOT crocheted blankets, and little baby booties and vests and hoods. :) It was precious and beautiful.


----------



## MissFox

So glad you two had great showers today! I am so excited for mine next Saturday! But seriously- if MIL messes that up I'm going to have a problem. I'm doubting SIL will be there now since she's had her LO but we'll see. MIL couldn't watch him for a couple hours then come to the cabin because it's an hour away which I understand but it's really hurtful to see how much DH is always pushed away in his family. He comes in last on everything. 
One of my BFFs came over tonight with dinner and dessert and helped me pack up the book shelf and some shoes. It was great to spend time with her even though we didn't get much done. I'm so freaking tired.
I hope you all have a good night (or day :thumbup: )


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> AFM--
> 
> The baby shower was great.
> 
> I told everyone a lot about my decision to go to a birthing center vs a hospital. I got a lot of guarded remarks about it. I basically just let people speak their peace and then let it all go. Most of the people who were reserved about it were the older women in the shower. They didn't understand why I would "risk it". My friends who are all my age were basically either nonchalant or fine with it.
> 
> But-- it just makes me realize how in the US, home births, birthing centers and midwifery is still very rare and I think that's a shame. Hospitals are a great alternative, but I think that they should be just that.... the alternative. Oh well, just my opinion there! Everyone deserves their own birth! No matter what it is. It's yours, so make it how you want it! :)

i think it might just be your area because around here it's very much accepted.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we've just got back from the walk in centre, alex woke up looking like he'd done a few rounds with a boxer

hes got conjunctivitis! we got a perscription for some drops- which is gonna be fun!!


on the plus side though we got mc D's for brekfast


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i really want a baby shower now sounds sooo much fun, 

do you do your own or does someone else do it for you?

i think i would want to do mine ! i love planning things!


----------



## loopy82

lilgemsy said:


> Whats VBAC? :S
> 
> And just wondering, am I the only one who hasnt even considered breast feeding?

Why haven't you considered it? Breast feeding obviously isn't the be all and end and all but they are there for a reason so why not use them? I'm going to be giving it go and if I can't, I can't and I'm not going to beat myself up about it but it's definitely the way I'd like to go.


----------



## lilgemsy

loopy82 said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> Whats VBAC? :S
> 
> And just wondering, am I the only one who hasnt even considered breast feeding?
> 
> Why haven't you considered it? Breast feeding obviously isn't the be all and end and all but they are there for a reason so why not use them? I'm going to be giving it go and if I can't, I can't and I'm not going to beat myself up about it but it's definitely the way I'd like to go.Click to expand...

Ahh I just dont really like the idea of it... Ive always been very shy and stuff about my boobs so wouldnt fancy whacking them out whenever my baby got hungry. Also, if I use formula then others can feed him too and it wont be up to just me all the time. Itll probably be me most of the time anyway like since Ill be a single parent but still if I ever need a break then I dont have to worry about expressing or anything first.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my sister is bottle feeding - she's never even for one second contemplated breast feeding.

she said that she views her boobs as sexual objects so would feel really uncomfortable with a baby attached to them

not something i really understand but as long as the baby gets fed i never care how anyone feeds their babies xx


----------



## helen1234

my best friend bottle fed from the start, she had a rugh time feeding her 1st and he lost weight, so went bottle from the start, 
i bottle fed my 1st, bf never entered my head. 
my 2nd was tongue tied and although he would have fed it was going to be a struggle and painful for me, so i expressed for 6 weeks till i couldnt keep up with the formula top ups,
this time i'm more determined to bf, but in the back of my mind keeping it real, this one could be tongue tied too.
as long as you are happy with your decision thats all that matters


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im mix feeding 

with alex to be fair even though i wanted to mix feed it wasnt really an option as he was prem went down to 4lb 11oz there was no way a baby that size could get on my boobs (bmi 55+) his sucking reflex was very very poor and my milk supply wasnt the best at all he didnt actually attach to the breast till he was 5 weeks old
so i think this was definately the best decision for us there

with this baby i am intending to mix feed again 
( i made zillions and zillions of phone calls to consultant and pharmacologists about my meds and have not got a straight answer because they dont know so im gonna give the baby breast milk and look for any danger signs but i will make sure the baby get his vitamin K injection very early)
however if i get a baby that feeds really well and is nice and settled with breast feeding then i wont feel the need to top up i will just see as and when , i have no problem at all with my little one having a teat , a baby will suck whatever u put in its mouth .

i think its lovely to see how everyone is completely different yet we all produce lovely gorgeous healthy babies


----------



## loopy82

lilgemsy said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> Whats VBAC? :S
> 
> And just wondering, am I the only one who hasnt even considered breast feeding?
> 
> Why haven't you considered it? Breast feeding obviously isn't the be all and end and all but they are there for a reason so why not use them? I'm going to be giving it go and if I can't, I can't and I'm not going to beat myself up about it but it's definitely the way I'd like to go.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I just dont really like the idea of it... Ive always been very shy and stuff about my boobs so wouldnt fancy whacking them out whenever my baby got hungry. Also, if I use formula then others can feed him too and it wont be up to just me all the time. Itll probably be me most of the time anyway like since Ill be a single parent but still if I ever need a break then I dont have to worry about expressing or anything first.Click to expand...

I can definitely see where you are coming from and have to say I'm having trouble seeing myself breast feeding in front of friends and family. Am determined to have a go though and it should work out cheaper in the end. Will also be doing some mix feeding so OH can have a go but hopefully with expressed milk. Am actually really excited about using my breast pump, how sad is that!


----------



## MissFox

Rainbow- someone is supposed to throw the party for you. I had a lot of input on things that are happening at the shower though because my friend wants to make sure it's perfect :D. 
My sister never once thought of BFing any of her children and they are all perfectly healthy and cute. I'm going into it knowing I want to breastfeed for at least 3 months if not more (we'll see how it goes). I'm down to combi feed after the first month if I can't pump enough to get extra bottles so DH can help with feeds (he's really excited). 
I've been up for too long! It's almost 7:30 and I feel like I've been awake for hours but can't get back to sleep.


----------



## gertrude

breasts are designed to feed babies, it's such a short amount of time in the great scheme of things too

it's free, it's the best for baby (it's tailor made for their needs, all breastmilk is different whereas formula is a one size fits all feed) and is a great chance for some mummy-baby time. They'll grow up so fast and move on from breastmilk I'd hate to miss the chance with this one.

I also don't mean to sound like I'm attacking anyone here (as it's not the intention) but I do firmly agree with my midwife that everyone CAN breast feed - it takes time to learn (both mum and baby need to learn) and that we seem to be in such a rush these days to get it right first time. I think that time to explore and learn is a lovely thing to share with LO. 

My SIL mix fed as my nephew was so early they had no choice, and after 2months I'd love it if my OH could give LO a bottle. If it happens that I don't think it's working for me, and I chose not to continue bfing, then cool, I don't have a problem with bottle feeding (I'm not one of those people :D) but I'm going to do my damnedest to get it right. 

As for breastfeeding in public, fucking woe betide ANYONE who tells me I shouldn't or that I should feed in the toilet. The law has changed and I shall take delight in explaining this to them very clear and very loudly.

I also don't understand the view that breasts are sexual objects - they're not, they're baby feeding kit. Again this is just me and I don't expect everyone to think the same, I just don't get it :shrug: we're female, our bodies are designed to have babies. That doesn't mean we can't compete in terms of careers or intelligence etc with blokes, but this is basic biology - our bodies are designed to have babies and to feed those babies. Sure boobs are wicked things and I love them to pieces (mine and other peoples :D :blush: ) but that's their secondary role

I hope I've not offended anyone, I don't mean to - just different views I guess

I also think if people don't breastfeed where will younger girls learn from?


----------



## loopy82

gertrude said:


> As for breastfeeding in public, fucking woe betide ANYONE who tells me I shouldn't or that I should feed in the toilet. The law has changed and I shall take delight in explaining this to them very clear and very loudly.

I just can't understand why people would take offence to breast feeding in public and if they do then maybe they should just get their minds out of the gutter. Used to work with a guy who found it utterly disgusting, we had many words about it but he just point blank refused to budge. Would be quite amusing to pay them a visit when LO is here just around the time she needs a feed...


----------



## DanaBump

i want to breastfeed but not with my breasts, i plan to pump. this way baby gets my milk, daddy can feed (as i'll just make a suppy he can freeze) and i don't have to feel creeped out about bfing directly. the lactation consultant tries really hard to get you to bf in the hospital, so maybe i'll give it a go. 
many say pumping is more difficult, but since this is my first, how the hell would i know? plus, i'm going back to work and i can't take baby with me.
however, if i comes to baby getting up ever couple of hours and i can't keep up, i'm keeping formula in the house just in case so mommy can sleep. i don't have the luxury of getting a year off so i'll be doing whatever i can to balance baby and sleep in order to function for my job.


----------



## cola pops

I breast fed Holly for 7 months, the first week wasn't great but after that it was so much easier. I would have loved to express so that others could have fed her too but I could never express enough, although if I stood in the shower my milk used to pour out:shrug:
Hopefully I will Bf baba #2 too, but don't plan on beating myself up if I can't.
If anyone was going to put me off it was the midwife at the hospital, they told me to buzz if I needed help getting Hol latched on, which I did. The first time I had a lovely midwife who was very patient and took time to show me, the second time I had the grumpiest woman, she just grabbed my boob and Holly's head and rammed them together, then without another word stormed straight back out again :shrug:
It definatly saved alot of money though when you look at the price of formula x


----------



## gertrude

I can understand the work/breastfeeding issue - we're so lucky in the UK to have the possibility of long maternity leaves 

I also think when people are shy about people watching that the vast majority of people haven't noticed the boob at all, they're probably thinking how lovely it is to see a baby feeding (which is mesmerising) or maybe it's about wishing they had done it, or how much they miss it

what I'm trying to say is that I can't think people are either looking at the mum or thinking bad things about it - I just don't think most people are like that (I know some are, but that's the minority)

And people can't see much when you're feeding anyway - not once you've got the hang of it. It's important to me to give to a good role model about the human body to my child, I have had some serious issues with my body and body image and I'll be damned if I'm going to pass that on. My body is fantastic, warts and all, and this is all part of that :)


----------



## MissFox

I CANT REACH THE SINK! I have to stand sideways and that KILLS my hips. 
DH is going to do more cleaning on the cabin today and tomorrow. I'm really hoping to get some more cleaning done around the house today- at least make the rest of packing easier. I'd like to be able to be out at the cabin sooner than later since we're no longer going to be able to stay at MILs (not that we want to anyways :{ ) around being due. And I want the cabin to be all ready for Rosie.


----------



## gertrude

I was shopping in the supermarket yesterday and where I normally stand to unload the trolley wouldn't work anymore as bump was in the way :D

good luck with the cabin x


----------



## Tasha360

I will be completely bottle feeding this time. I tried breast feeding Demi but my milk supply never really came in, she wasnt getting enough and seemed to be attached to my boob 24/7 which made them soooooo sore i cried everytime she fed. I gave up in the end as i didnt want to dread everytime my baby woke up for a feed and i wanted to enjoy her and it was really getting me down. We are officially ready for the babies now. Everything is sorted out and sterelisers, moses baskets, bouncers etc in place. Im sooo excited now xx


----------



## gertrude

I'm starting to think we really should be getting things ready :blush:

I still don't have a thing in this house except some clothes from the MIL :blush:


----------



## caro103

haha gertrude! maybe you might wanna work on that at some point :lol:, hopefully loads of time yet but you don't wanna have to sort it all after bubs is born! xx

thats so cool your all ready tasha! i still need to sort and wash all the clothes and check i've got enough of everything but it wouldn't be a disaster if he rocked up early now! mind you...stay put little man for a good few wks yet!


----------



## gertrude

I suspect you might be right :blush:

we need to get the crib from my in-laws but I'm hoping to wait until I've finished work (4 weeks time) - we have the pram on order but it's not got a delivery date yet 

car seat needs to be sorted but having an issue with the base :( 

what else? I have some nappies, some clothes, a swaddle blanket thing and some blankets (we bought the nappies and swaddle blanket and MIL the rest :D)

errrrrr.........


----------



## MissFox

I'm gonna really have everything ready after next weekend. We'll most likely have everything we need and that's so exciting.


----------



## caro103

that sounds like you've a lot more than you 1st admitted to!! hehe. Crib could always be delivered by in-laws if necessary? car seat is priority to sort or if you do end up in hospital you won't be able to take bubs home!

prob need stuff for your home birth too, or at least think about what u wanna buy! I'm waiting till 36 wks to actually buy stuff for that as they won't let me book one until then anyways, and can have one from 37wks so thats 7 days to organise!


----------



## CottlestonPie

My superstitions are making me nervous.
I'm one of those "no pram in the house til baby is born" types... The only problem is, MIL currently has my pram and carseat, and she lives over an hour away.
If Toby was to come early, I don't think the hospital would discharge us without knowing there is a carseat for baby to go home in and I don't want MIL at the hospital.

Currently frantically trying to make plans to move it all to my mums house as she lives round the back of the hospital, literally a 2 minute drive away... And in case of emergency I'd much rather have her with me!


----------



## gertrude

caro103 said:


> that sounds like you've a lot more than you 1st admitted to!! hehe. Crib could always be delivered by in-laws if necessary? car seat is priority to sort or if you do end up in hospital you won't be able to take bubs home!
> 
> prob need stuff for your home birth too, or at least think about what u wanna buy! I'm waiting till 36 wks to actually buy stuff for that as they won't let me book one until then anyways, and can have one from 37wks so thats 7 days to organise!

hmmm maybe, maybe I'm not as hopeless as I suspect :D this is good news :D

yeah I can't book a HB until 36 weeks either, suspect they'll send me for a growth scan after my 34w MW appointment so will just wait until that's all sorted before I start to think about that. 

I have about 3 babygros though, really need to sort that out :D 

a friend is holding a shower/cocktail get together for me in 3 weeks so will wait until that's done in case anyone brings anything


----------



## caro103

:D yeah bubs might get through 3 babygrows quite quickly! 

I'm waiting to finish work now too as i know they've got me a few bits so need to wait and see before i finalise shopping :) all getting really exciting now!

How comes you think you'll get a growth scan? i'm intrigued to see if bubs has grown much since my last appt :S, hope so! he was a little small last time :S


----------



## gertrude

because I'm measuring large for dates (I'm a UK20, how can they measure bump and not know there is a fair bit of me in there too :D) so they want to see if it's a real big baby, or if it is just a skewed result :) until we get that back the MW (the grumpy one) wouldn't talk about HB.

Thankfully I like the rest of the team of them, and was speaking to another one from the centre of the city last night and none of them thing its an issue

quite fancy another scan tbh :D


----------



## caro103

hehe another scan would be fab so long as it shows LO is doing just fine ;), yeah I always wonder why they don't take into account mummy blubber too! i'm a uk size 16 and can def feel a fair covering of blubber over bump still but midwives just measure on what feel so as only grow 2-3cm in a month (went from measuring 29wks at 28wks and only 31-32 at 32wks) you'd think that should be accounted for! but will wait and see what is said on tues at 34 wks :D, they say 4cm either way is fine so maybe thats the blubber factor coming in!?


----------



## MissFox

Don't let the jumping around measurments get to you. I've gone from a week small to 3 weeks big in less than a month. They always say to me "if she stays measuring this big we're gonna do a growth scan" but then there isn't one because she'll measure right on at the next appointment.


----------



## gertrude

I was big at my 28w and 31w (by 5cm and then 4 cm) :D

anyway, anyone want a cupcake? chocolate with chocolate frosting


----------



## MissFox

Yumm!


----------



## Tasha360

oooh they look lovely xx


----------



## gertrude

they're a bit moreish :D


----------



## camishantel

the only thing I have done is the nursery painted.. have to do a few touchups... I have a carseat and stroller 1 pack of diapers and a few clothes... I need to get some stuff... lol... my crib should be delivered this week as well as the mattress and the bedding should be here tuesday..


----------



## helen1234

yum yum cakes, i keep makig choc fudge cakes,

is anyone else getting braxton hicks, mine are really really uncomfortable, my bump is rock hard from 4pm onwards, i struggle standing up straight from sitting, and baby is really messing around in there, he really pushes in every direction, my bladder,bowel, my hips, and out front lol, no idea if he's head up or down lol
i find little tasks really breath taking just hanging the washing in the airer shatters me lol.


----------



## Tasha360

yep i have braxton hicks all the time too sooo uncomfy xx


----------



## bernina

Those cupcakes look heavenly, now I'm craving chocolate frosting!!!

I plan to bf but only if it doesn't cause me or little one a ton of stress. I know the first week can be hard and am prepared for that, but if it's stressing me out, I have a tub of formula in the house ready to go and a DH who can run out and pick up more within 10 minutes. I'll be off work for about 3 months so might try exclusive breast the first few weeks but ideally would love to do maybe 2 breast feedings and the rest expressed breast milk in bottle. Definitely want DH to share in feeding and bonding. A good friend suggested feeding little one from one breast and pumping from the other, a good way to help build up your milk supply and get a nice stash in the freezer. 

We went to a second hand children's store yesterday and found some really cute onesies ($1/ea) and some sleep suits and outfits ($3-$3.50/ea). Made out pretty good for $15 or so. No visible wearing or stains or anything on any of them, they all look brand new. Will definitely be going back to stock up on more.

Speaking of clothes, how many of each size should I have? I think I have 5 newborn sleepers, 3 or 4 newborn onesies, the same in size 3 mos plus a few 3 mos outfits. And then 3 or 4 6 mos size. I figure I'll get more use out of the 3 mos size than newborn. Just trying to get a rough idea of how much I should have before little one gets here.


----------



## bernina

Is anyone planning on cloth diapering? 

I'm going to give it a go and DH is on board as well. Inherited a lot of prefolds from SIL and bought a few all in ones and pockets (more like traditional disposables, no pinning or covers needed) off eBay so have only invested around $50 in it. Just figured if it works out could be a big money saver and also so much better for the environment. Don't get me wrong, I have a few boxes of disposables as well and will not be afraid to use them, especially the first week or two as I get used to the new baby and they need changing every 2 hours.


----------



## CottlestonPie

We have some reusables but are unsure if we'll try them yet.. I want to but we'll see how it goes first.

I'm annoyed at DF at the mo. Been super horny lately and he keeps making up excuses. Makes me feel so unwanted. Doesn't help that I've turned into an emotional wreck this week. Just need to feel loved a bit... :(


----------



## bernina

Cottleston, I've been super emotional this week too and feel like DH isn't giving me much attention (physical or otherwise). Most of this pregnancy I haven't really felt too overrun by emotion, but this week has been rough. Hope it's just a temporary thing and that it passes soon for both of us. Hope DH comes around soon.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Not read any posts yet sorry just updating back in hospital

Phone battery dead this hospital phone pile of poo!!


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, what are you in for, BP? Thinking of you hun, hope everything is okay!!


----------



## laura3103

i have got everything i need for him to come home to but there is not one thing set up if he did come early as i'm hoping to me moved into my house before then so everything is kind of ready to go.

got to clear the shed out tomorrow morning dreading that as i'm scared of what i might find lol but it needs doing so that i can get a washer, fridge freezer, cooker and 2 wardrobes in there for when i move as my friend is moving to surrey and has given me all her things she is not taking hopefully i can find somewhere in the house for the rest of the stuff lol.

i'm getting very uncomfy now and i'm soo tired got to go and see the anethetist (sp?) tomorrow and have my bloods took again as they lost the last ones.


----------



## helen1234

ive only had one lot of bloods taken at 12 weeks , is that right eeeek


----------



## laura3103

no you should have a full blood count done at 28 weeks as well chick. the midwife should have given you the form off the bottom of your first bloods.x


----------



## JakesMummy

Was going to say 28 weeks should have been another time the midwife takes your bloods.

I get BH all the bloody time, and they make me so breathless. 

Seriously pissed off today - we are currently meant to be wallpapering the hallway with lining paper, then painting it..easy, right?

I said to OH I am going out for a few hours, PLEASE get it done..He said to ring him before I come home as I was going to pick him up and take him to sisters to watch Arsenal game..

He is usually slow at getting things done anyway..he can do ANY diy BUT needs a kick up the arse to get started, or I have to nag him which i HATE!!

So we went out and came a back 30 mins earlier than expected - I got in and the first thing he did was snap at me - "Why didn't u ring?". So I thought thats odd..but as I walked in, ONE sheet had been put up, in 3 hours and the kitchen was a mess (there was a pile of washing up he said he would do for me)

Reason he wanted me to ring was probably to rush the job and make out he had been doing loads when in fact, he spent mosrt of it playing a stupid game on his xbox!!!!!!!!


I understand we all like time to ourselves, and space etc But seriously this baby could arrive whenever and we have SO MUCH to do..the amount of times I go out to give him space to do the decorating and he gets nowt done..I think he is just the SLOWEST man on earth, I swear!!!!!
\
So we ahd a huge fight over it which resulted in him telling me to F Off and me telling him I am leaving!!!! lol I say LOL because 30 minutes later we were both apologising : /

I hate men sometimes - they are arsewipes when they want to be. And I am hormonal which doesn't help!!!!

It may seem petty but seriously, this house has been "decorated" for the past 3 months and I am sick of living in a building site with a toddler and baby on the way.

RANT OVER!!

Apart from that, both baby and I are fine - I had a temporary filling in a root canal recently as cant get it completed until I had baby. But half of it fell out on Friday so have to go back to dentist tuesday - it doesnt hurt but its a pain trying to keep food out of it.


----------



## MissFox

MEN! UGH! 
Hope everything is OK rainbow!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Is anyone planning on cloth diapering?
> 
> I'm going to give it a go and DH is on board as well. Inherited a lot of prefolds from SIL and bought a few all in ones and pockets (more like traditional disposables, no pinning or covers needed) off eBay so have only invested around $50 in it. Just figured if it works out could be a big money saver and also so much better for the environment. Don't get me wrong, I have a few boxes of disposables as well and will not be afraid to use them, especially the first week or two as I get used to the new baby and they need changing every 2 hours.

I am going to use cloth diapers while we are home. But will be using disposable for longer outings. My older children are very active in the summer playing ball and such so we sometimes are gone for 10 hours or so and really can't see packing around dirty cloth diapers in that kind of heat.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow I hope all is ok hun. XX


----------



## bernina

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am going to use cloth diapers while we are home. But will be using disposable for longer outings. My older children are very active in the summer playing ball and such so we sometimes are gone for 10 hours or so and really can't see packing around dirty cloth diapers in that kind of heat.

We plan to do something similar, when it's convenient we'll use the cloth but for out and about and visiting and of course traveling, disposables sound like the way to go.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to use cloth diapers while we are home. But will be using disposable for longer outings. My older children are very active in the summer playing ball and such so we sometimes are gone for 10 hours or so and really can't see packing around dirty cloth diapers in that kind of heat.
> 
> We plan to do something similar, when it's convenient we'll use the cloth but for out and about and visiting and of course traveling, disposables sound like the way to go.Click to expand...

:thumbup: I so agree. Not to mention the money we will save...since I no longer work I am all about saving money. LOL We already have about 20 packs of disposable in different sizes so I am hoping to get them to last for a while.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls managed to get charger for phone, started feeling unwell yesterday morning , went to hospital to be checked over and bp was high so they kept me in , had a bit of funny turn in shower, bp was high but ?? Shower was to hot and was because of that?

Waiting for drs to come round this morning for ? Plan they don't think I will get to 36 weeks though ( as they keep telling me) and think baby is back to breech too


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

On the plus side though 34 weeks today woohoo


----------



## gertrude

jakes - my OH is just like that. he works for himself but work is slow atm and one day last week he wanted me to be impressed he'd done ONE THING all fucking day, whilst I'm at work full time and I study part time too. I went off on one at him. He has a massive to do list (mainly of jobs he hasn't actually finished) and he had worn shirts/socks all over the house. At first he couldn't understand why I was so pissed at him.

Bernina - I'm planning on using reusables, not just because of the money issue but also I think young babies look super cute in them :D will use a mix I think. Not going to even think about it until they're about 3 weeks old though :) easy life until then! Think I'll have enough to get my head around without adding nappies to the mix too!

I have a question ladies - how long do BH last for? I've had a fair few period like pains in the last few days but they last for quite some time and I don't know whether they're BH's or just aches because I'm so tired :(


----------



## loopy82

I was all for using reusable nappies for the money issue but I imagine the amount you save on nappies will most likely go on electric for the washing machine so I'm afraid I've now opted for the easy life!


----------



## gertrude

the research suggests even with the electricity costs, detergent and drying time you still save significant amounts of money

what they don't measure of course is the cost of our time!


----------



## loopy82

Hmmm... May have to rethink this, just been looking at a few, maybe was a little too quick to disregard them.


----------



## gertrude

a friend of mine sent a photo of her little girl in the summer last year with a GORGEOUS nappy on (aqua coloured with stars :D) and a little tshirt and she looked SO CUTE

this may have swung me into wanting to use reusables :blush:

I don't have a drier at home, so I'll be trying out the quicker drying ones. You can also save money by making your own inserts (fleece fabric by the metre cut up) etc :)

also, save money with wipes and get some washable wipes - again you can make your own!

I'm going to get to week 3 and then start slowly :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Im just going to use disposable nappies... dont fancy having to put something covered in crap in the washing machine. D:
I dont know how Im going to cope... Im no good with mess. Especially poop/vomit/snot. And babies tend to poop/vomit/snot alot :| Why am I only just realising this?! XD Oh dear...

Ahh I feel nice and refreshed today :) 17 hours of sleep last night! And I could easily get back asleep right now I think. Buttt I have to go see the consultant at the hospital soon and hopefully find out about the bleeds. (Which has happened again this morning actually but more clotty this time :S tmi sorry but yeah... might aswell just tell the consultant when I get there though rather than bothering the labour ward again xD)

Rainbow - hope everything is ok hun and hope they dont keep you in! x


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,

Wow I had a lot to catch up on this morning!!!!!!

Sam love your latest bump shot

Rainbow hope everything is ok and you are not in hospital too long, well done on getting to 34 weeks!

So I have done my last weekend at work!!!!! Still have 3 shifts to do this week but then that is it I am done!!! This weekend was seriously busy at work and I got shouted at by lots of people who were not happy about a long waiting time.....it frustrates me so much that even though I warn people it will be a long wait and explain why they still get rude and aggressive. We had a lot of critically ill patients and a paediatric death.......but still people think that a stubbed finger is a priority to be seen quickly!!! RANT OVER!! On the plus side people at work have started to give me presents!!! I got loads of things this weekend that are so cute!

Right, birth plan.......I am hoping to give birth at the MW led unit at the hospital I work at, I hope to have a waterbirth, I am open to entonox or pethidine (epidural not an option at the MW unit). If I need to be transferred to the unit with doctors at the hospital then I will be....just go with the flow really! I do want vit K and I want the injection for delivery of the placenta.

We have finally finished painting the nursery and the carpet is definitely going down next weekend and then we will build the cot, wardrobe etc. We have the pushchair/pram, carseat and some clothes but we have not bought any of the clothes (all gifts) so we still need to look through to see what we have and what we need!

As far as feeding goes I am going to give breastfeeding a go but I also have a pump as I dont want to breast feed in public and OH really wants to be able to feed too. It would be great to be able to give bubs the benefits of breastmilk with both of us involved. I will be getting some formula as well as I dont want to put too much pressure on myself, I have friends who have tried and not been able to manage BF and then had a dash out in the middle of the night to get bottles, formula etc I dont want to be in that situation!

Right this has been a long post...sorry!!!

xxxx


----------



## gertrude

gemsy - you don't put the poo'y bit in the machine :) you use a liner which you can then use to drop the poo into to toilet - it normally just falls off unless you have a runny bum/early poo

same as disposables, you're not supposed to put full dirty nappies in the bin (would you poo in the bin and leave it for the rubbish men to collect?) so actually its just the same :)

stick dirty nappy in a bin (with a tight lid so no smells) and then when you have a load full stick it in the machine :)

I agree it's more faff but cheaper (estimates are 10times cheaper) and much better for the environment. It's also suggested (though I don't have the research) that babies have less need for bum creams, less rashes and potty train easier too. There is of course also the issue of no chemicals next to very delicate skin :)


----------



## Tasha360

Hope they get you sorted today Gem and you get some answers.

Rainbow hope you get sorted too.

Im in again later for monitoring hope im not ther 4 hrs this time. Having a bit of a lazy day today, done all my housework etc yesterday so im just playing with the kids. 
I got the "pregnancy isnt an illness" remark off my OH last night. I could have punced him. I hadnt stopped all day, all he had done is put 2 shelves up and i asked him to get the printer lead from round the back of the tv because i couldnt reach and that was the remark he gave. Needless to say hes not in the good books today!
Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


----------



## gertrude

why are blokes such idiots? :D


----------



## lilgemsy

gertrude said:


> gemsy - you don't put the poo'y bit in the machine :) you use a liner which you can then use to drop the poo into to toilet - it normally just falls off unless you have a runny bum/early poo
> 
> same as disposables, you're not supposed to put full dirty nappies in the bin (would you poo in the bin and leave it for the rubbish men to collect?) so actually its just the same :)
> 
> stick dirty nappy in a bin (with a tight lid so no smells) and then when you have a load full stick it in the machine :)
> 
> I agree it's more faff but cheaper (estimates are 10times cheaper) and much better for the environment. It's also suggested (though I don't have the research) that babies have less need for bum creams, less rashes and potty train easier too. There is of course also the issue of no chemicals next to very delicate skin :)

Oh... lmao!
I feel silly now. I thought you just threw it all in - turds and all - straight into the washer xD

I have a special little bin for my nappies. It has built in nappy bags which like twist and lock in the smell/germs when you put a nappy in it :) 
The cartridges and that for it though are rather expensive though so I dont think Ill use it all the time, unless Im in a rush or something.

Tasha - hope your monitoring goes well today and hope they dont have you waiting around as long!


----------



## laura3103

oh tasha what time you in for monitoring i've got appointment at 3pm today what a silly time i prefer morning app so at least then i'm not waiting around all day for a 10 min appointment slot.


----------



## Tasha360

i can go anytime between 8 and 7pm but ive gotta wait for mom to finish work so i should get there about 5. xx


----------



## cola pops

Lol gem, I know what you mean about being sqeamish with poo etc but it really is different when it's your baby. Good luck with consultant x
Disposables all the way for me i'm afraid, too much washing as it is with a newborn, why add to it. Although they do look cute x
Gertrude, I didn't know about not putting pooey nappies in the bin, I thought that as long as they are wrapped it was ok? Bin men must love me x
Rainbow hope your ok x
Tasha hope monitoring goes ok x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im out back at home, gotta be reviewed on thursday to ? increase my meds x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow glad to hear your home hun. XX

I have a dr appt today...gonna be a long one I think. I have a scan, NST and then see the dr. Hopefully Gunner has turned head down! FX


----------



## chocojen

pleased to hear you are ok rainbow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

cola pops said:


> Gertrude, I didn't know about not putting pooey nappies in the bin, I thought that as long as they are wrapped it was ok? Bin men must love me x

most people do tbh :) but we're not supposed to

as I said it's human poo - we wouldn't poo in the bin so it's the same for baby but most people do


----------



## lilgemsy

Well its not like the bin men are going to phsyically touch the poop. They probably wont even see it if you wrap it up properly lol.
We put dog poo in the bin so why not baby poo? 
Better than clogging the loo with a nappy (as some people round my ways actually do - sanitary towels aswell T_T When it rains heavy my street floods and it all comes back up into the street, ugh.)

I should go and get ready. Got this consultant in like half an hour and Im in a totally lazy mood.
I made cakes though :)


----------



## gertrude

it's because human poo doesn't degrade like other animals, mainly because of our diet :)

dog poo isn't put in the normal bin but in special bins where the people collecting it know what it is :)

also if you think about it - sewage goes to treatment plants to be broken down properly and treated - binmen take it to landfill sites where it just rots


----------



## gertrude

some info on real nappies :) (though it is a selling site so they're advertising!)

https://napsnwraps.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=2


----------



## gertrude

oh and I do know they're not for everyone :D my SIL doesn't use reusables and it's another case of what works for each of us individually is the best thing :)

I'm just swayed by that picture of my mates little girl :D


----------



## loopy82

Umm... I don't put any poo in the bin, when we clean poo out the cat box it goes down the loo. Don't think I'd really want it hanging around in the kitchen!

Well, it didn't take much to convince my OH about reusable. I barely had the words out of my mouth and he said to go ahead and buy them now! Think he was keen on the idea anyway but for some reason kept it to himself. Now just to decide which ones to get, I've been looking at this site which seems quite useful https://www.goreal.org.uk/


----------



## MissFox

I registered for some cloth diapers but mostly it's going to be disposable. I registered for a lot of the different kinds of free and clear diapers. We take our own garbage to the dump (cheaper than street service) and the cabin we're in might have limited water at some point in the summer so we'd rather have water to live with than to worry about diapers with.
Glad to hear you're home Rainbow and hope all the appoinments go well today!
I'm off to work. Have a long day today and then birthing class tonight. Also it's the anniversary of DH's dad's passing so he's going to be a little down today but he's giong to spend it with his brothers.


----------



## cola pops

gertrude said:


> some info on real nappies :) (though it is a selling site so they're advertising!)
> 
> https://napsnwraps.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=2

Just had a look, they sound good, especially the bit about poo not leaking up their backs. I tried all brands of disposables but they all leaked somewhere, either out of the legs or up the back.
I might look at mixing washables with disposables, I would just find disposables easier if I was out and about x


----------



## camishantel

so just heard from the Dr. and I am anemic and dehydrated ( I have no idea how I drink about 2 gallons of water a day) so looks like Friday will be my last day at work.. I was trying to get to March 5th but don't think they will let me go that long now... hmmmph... and I did not sleep well at all last night... I had a very strange and bad dream... my brother and I were on a raft (like you would use in a pool and it was yellow) but we were in the middle of the ocean... we were watching dolphins and whales then this whale came up and pushed our raft super fast to the other side of the ocean so we had no idea where we were... then I had started bleeding a little so went to hospital in whatever town we were in and had 2 nurses.. one was Janelle's mom (off teen mom 2) the other was supposed to be a really nice redhead.. she stuck this thing in me to listen for heartbeat and told me sorry I can only hear your heartbeat and don't hear the baby moving but I could hear it and could see on the monitor that there was one heartbeat really fast and knew it was the babies and she said no your baby has died deal with it.. then I woke up and thank God Caleb was kicking and squirming... he is quite now but I was scared to death...


----------



## lilgemsy

Glad youre home btw Rainbow :)

Been to the consultant. Theyre verrry concerned about my anemia and Ive had extra bloods taken. They also think there could be something wrong with the babies placenta so Im to go back next Monday for a scan and the blood test results.
Theyve said I may need a blood tranfusion if my iron levels havent gone up because they seem to be going lower and lower (dont know how though since Im taking 3 iron tabs a day and Ive improved my diet to fit more iron rich foods in :S) and it could be very dangerous to go into labour with such low iron count. :/
Also, if it turns out its the placenta thats causing the bleeds then I may have to deliver early or have a c-section. 
So now I guess I just have to wait till next Monday and see where we go from there... :/


----------



## gertrude

crikey ladies stay healthy! xx :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Gems when u mentioned the blood a few times I was surprised the midwives weren't more concerned at first - first thing j thought of was placental abruption which is v serious , I hope it isn't but wish you the best and hope u get no more bleeds. 

We are using disposable nappies with both kids, we do now and will continue for this Lo. I am not at allinterested in CD but understand the benefits etc. 

Dentist tomorrow Eeek!! Have to get temporary filling replaced.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eeek my SIL has just gone into hospital with really bad headaches... Her bub's due tomorrow. Please send good vibes!

Has anyone else been getting a bump pain below the belly button? It's sort of a sharp (but not constant) pain. I'll be asking midwife about it tomorrow... Can still feel buns wriggling so I'm not too concerned yet...


----------



## gertrude

I'm getting really very achey at the bottom of my bump :(


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Goodness ladies...Sending hugs :hugs: and healthy vibes :thumbup: everyone's way!!!

AFM...I was sitting in a meeting and i started seeing bright spots so i closed me eyes and they finally went away....A few minutes later it happened again!! What is that from??? :shrug:I go to the doctors tomorrow so I'm gonna ask about it. I'm also gonna ask about her movements. I feel her moving but her movements aren't as frequent as they used to be and i remember with my other lo, as she did the same thing, and it had something to do with the amount of fluid around her and she was delivered at 37 weeks.


----------



## camishantel

stars or spots normally has something to do with your blood pressure hun


----------



## CottlestonPie

Emmys... Make sure they take your blood pressure as it could be a bp issue. Could also be dehydration or tiredness but best get it checked just in case.

Gertrude :hugs: wonder if maybe it's baby starting to drop? Or just round ligament pain. For me... I did fidget a lot last night.. Hm.


----------



## gertrude

good luck tomorrow emmys

I have hardly slept for the last week and I feel lousy! Mentally I'm fine, quite perky in fact (annoyingly so :D) but physically? man I think I'm about 90

if I dont sleep again tonight I don't know what I'm going to do :(

pickles movements have changed LOADS - hardly any kicks now, it's all rolls and squirms and wriggles


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anberlin just doesn't settle down anymore, except when I'm moving. As soon as I sit or try to go to bed, she's just doing all sorts of gymnastics with her umbilical cord. I can't get comfortable anymore. And just as I do, she decides to slip into that comfortable position and make me uncomfortable again.

As for the stars, definitely get your blood pressure checked, or try drinking more water. I was having that happen to me. My blood pressure was fine, but I wasn't taking in enough fluid. I increased my intake and it's pretty much gone awa


----------



## Tasha360

Oh wow Gem, waiting game for you too then :-S hope alls well

Ive had period pains on and off all afternoon, went to get monitored as planned which scared me half to death as they couldnt find my boys heartbeat for 20 mins but did in the end. The contractions were showing on the monitor but were infrequent and not that strong so they said it could still be BH and to take paracetamol and see how it goes. Im still getting them but sometimes they are 5 mins apart then nothing for an hour so im not getting too excited/anxious yet. Im going to go to bed and get some sleep (and watch one born every minute in bed) just incase this is the start of something, it'll probably all just fizzle out though like it did last time. 
Ill let you all know or update my status on facebook if anything happens xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

looks like were all racing to see who can deliver first !!

big :hugs:

comeone girls we can hang on a little longer !! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cola pops

:hugs: to all that need them xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Emmy's - get your iron levels checked. When I had that, they said it was like pre-fainting symptoms due to low iron. If you feel like that then have a sit down and get a drink of water and just take it easy!

Tasha - Ill be watching your FB like a hawk now for any updates XD
Hope its all ok. 

I think some of these babies are trying to be February babies, nevermind April!


----------



## gertrude

x-Rainbow-x said:


> looks like were all racing to see who can deliver first !!

I'm bloody not :D

It feels like this baby has rooted in there for life :shrug::haha::dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not either. Anberlin can stay put for another 9 weeks, but after that, she can get the hell out!! No later than April 27...April 12 is preferable.

Anyone seen First Tri lately?

November babies are popping up now.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...50-november-2011-babies-xx-4.html#post9297222


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Went to the Chiropractor's today. :) It was really amazing... though my hips are still sore. The Chiro said that it was normal for the first adjustment especially with pregnancy since everything is super loose anyway. 

My back feels amazing though. I hope I get to sleep better. 

So-- at the baby shower some people were irritating me with their "Advice/comments". 

One was from my step father who, in all his incompetence, decided that he was 100% right in his statement that "The best thing you can do is not let the baby sleep during the day. Keep it active all day and then it will sleep all night." 

Yea, okay-- because we are talking about dogs right?!? 

The next one was "sleep when the baby sleeps". Right because i'm a robot that can shut down as soon as the baby's eyes close. No.. and what if I want to do something in my own quiet time, or what if there is laundry or dishes... sorry but sleeping when the baby sleeps, in theory is nice, and may happen occasionally but it's not a "cure" to the sleep deprivation period that newborns/babies tend to illicit. 

The third, more of a comment then advice was a mother of my friend's who i've known since high school told me I had "a long way" to go still. ARE YOU CRAZY!! Yea sure i'm not ready to POP just yet, but I do only have less than 2 months!! I think it just irritates me because i'm SO ANXIOUS to meet my LO. Telling me i have "so long" to go still, is like bursting my almost to labor bubble. lol 

ANYWAY! That's just me complaining about stupid crap people told me. 

Tasha, hope things settle down. You want those LOs to bake still!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

gertrude said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> looks like were all racing to see who can deliver first !!
> 
> I'm bloody not :D
> 
> It feels like this baby has rooted in there for life :shrug::haha::dohh:Click to expand...

I'm at the end of April. Chances are a lot of you ladies will go before I do. But I will say I am TERRIBLY impatient to meet my LO.


----------



## gertrude

I'm due 16th April, but I suspect I'll be the end of April too


----------



## lilgemsy

gertrude said:


> I'm due 16th April, but I suspect I'll be the end of April too

-Same due date high five-

I actually think Ill be earlier though since thats what I keep getting told!
But we all have to just play the waiting game and see what actually happens and when, I guess!


----------



## gertrude

if this baby likes being all tucked up and warm/snuggly as much as I do I suspect I'll have this baby in 2019 :D


----------



## lilgemsy

Ugh this midwife on 1 born every minute is annoying me!
She keeps saying things like teenagers make labour harder and that theyre a completely different species to any other women!
Grrr. I hate people stereotyping teens!
Im a teen and Im probably more mature than alot of actual adults!


----------



## gertrude

well just from here I think you're more mature than I am and I'm 34 :D:D

I always record OBEM so I can fast forward the annoying people :blush:


----------



## helen1234

been in for monitoring today, been having really strong braxton hicks that wouldnt go away, which was fine but then i had a show, so rang triage and went in for a monitoring, but i was there 5 hours as the machine was showing contraction blips, (whatever they are)
the consultant could feel them coming and going cos my tummy went super hard and then softened especially when baby moved, they think its cos he's lying diagonal, so he's probably trying to get head down but irritating my uterus hence the show,
she took a swab of the blood, but it came back neg as me going into labour in the next two weeks, i didnt really understand that bit, just glad its not the start of something
she just told me to take it easy, so some lazy days coming up.


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow it is all kicking off here - keep those babies in longer, girls!

I was having intense pain last night, not BH or contractions, just strectching in stomach and I felt SO NAUSEOUS when she moved - but I think it may be due to the fact she has decided to head the right way and may be head down. I say MAY with caution, as I used a doppler and her heartbeat was low by pubic bone as opposed to above belly button, and I am getting kicked in the ribs and it feels just like I did with Jake at this point. Whereas, for the past few weeks it has just been uncomfortable! 
Midwife appointment next Wednesday, so we shall have a guess then I suppose!

Enjoyed tonights episode of OBEM - LOVED the "Geriatric Mum" - (her own words!)
She was brilliant!!!! And well done to the teen! The blood afterwards is a scary moment - happened to my sister so I can empathise at how traumatic it can get!


----------



## CrazyBird

Keep those babies in there a bit longer girls. At least until march. I had a day off today as keep getting period pains, I'm thinking they must be braxton hicks. 

Jakes I have the same frustrations with my oh sometimes, he has been saying he will paint the nursery for the last month but nothing has been done, he finally started it at the weekend. I don't think men understand sometimes, we had a row about it cos I just want to get everything sorted just incase bubs decided to come early. Men can be such dicks at times but I'm happy now he has finally pulled his finger out. Why do us women get things done quicker. 

Casey I hate it when people say sleep when baby sleeps, I would love to do that but like you say we're not robots. Another thing I hate is when people say pregnancy is not an illness, it may not be but it can still make you feel like rubbish. 

Ugh I can't believe I've said I will work until 38 weeks. Might change it to 37 depending on how I feel. I'm jealous of the girls starting mat leave soon :)


----------



## SazzleR

Woah! Lots going on tonight. I hope everyone manages to keep their babies cooking til at least March. 

I'm very much thinking I'll still here at 42 weeks! Although my mum & dad have booked a weeks hol for 18th March & she's now panicking that I'll have bubs whilst they're away. No chance! 

Thinking of everyone who is having a rough time. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

update from SIL in hospital... Her blood pressure was sky high and her feet went up like balloons. They've managed to lower her bp but are keeping her in for a consult as they're thinking of inducing her as it's her due date tomorrow. Eek!


----------



## JakesMummy

This is the best one - MY MIL is going to Australia for a month long holiday, the DAY BEFORE I am due!!!! I can't quite understand if I feel happy or pissed off with this LOL!!!!

It means less visitors at first, which I don;t want for the first few days anyway as those were the days I found breastfeeding tough, and so many people turning up pissed me off, yet it would be nice for her to see her Grand-daughter, but at this rate baby could be 6 weeks old before she sees her! Obviously this all depends if I give birth after my due date. Family!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dr appt today was long...had my scan first and Gunner is still breech and my low laying placents has moved the wrong way and is not covering my cervix. He did well during the NST and was active. My dr is acting pretty nonchalant about the placenta and him being breech he says there is still time for it all to straighten out. But I will be scanned every monday with the NST and have just a NST every thursday. 

HOpe everyone is doing well and babies stay put. XX


----------



## DanaBump

could use a few prayers..
my 92 yr old grandma was admitted to the hospital on saturday with pnemonia, apparently so bad she can't walk. can't go see her because she might give it to me which in turn would harm abby so i'm stuck with no way of showing her we're all thinking about her. 
i'm in tears thinking she won't ever get to meet her great granddaughter.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> could use a few prayers..
> my 92 yr old grandma was admitted to the hospital on saturday with pnemonia, apparently so bad she can't walk. can't go see her because she might give it to me which in turn would harm abby so i'm stuck with no way of showing her we're all thinking about her.
> i'm in tears thinking she won't ever get to meet her great granddaughter.

Sending prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Thanks for all the responses! I ended up calling the doctors about the lack of movement and they wanted me to come in for a NST..So i did and it took a couple of hours to get what they needed. They told me my little girl likes to sleep..LOL So they gave me some more coke and she woke up and kept kicking the monitor off my belly :haha: IN the end they said everything looked ok and my doctor would discuss everything with me tomorrow. My bp was good during the scan but she still told me to mention the spots to him tomorrow!! 

Well i'm off to rest now...lol :)


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, glad that you're home, hope BP stays down.

Gemsy, glad you got checked out and hope they are able to get to the bottom of the bleeding at your appointment on Monday. As for low iron, are you spreading your iron pills out throughout the day, not taking them too close to drinking dairy or any other source of calcium (including prenatals) and also try to drink a glass of acidic fruit juice with each dose of iron. It really helps with the absorption. 

Cottleston, hope SIL is doing well and that they're able to bring her BP down. Luckily she's at her due date so if they have to induce all should be well.

I know I'm missing a few others that have been having issues or babies who are a bit too eager to get out, hope you are all doing well and that little ones stay in for several more weeks.

Reeds, glad Gunner did well at NST, sorry to hear about placenta and his positon but hope both will correct themselves soon. Glad you're being monitored so closely.

Dana, so very sorry to hear about your grandmother, hoping she pulls through this and gets better very soon. Maybe you could phone her tomorrow and say hello. I know she more than understands why you can't be there. 

Cami, sorry that it looks like you'll be done with work soon (normally I wouldn't be sorry about that but I know you had planned to work a bit more and of course it's no fun to be off work due to health reasons). I don't understand the dehydration either with all of the water you drink.

Come on April Sweet Peas, be sweet to Mom and stick around until at least mid March!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> could use a few prayers..
> my 92 yr old grandma was admitted to the hospital on saturday with pnemonia, apparently so bad she can't walk. can't go see her because she might give it to me which in turn would harm abby so i'm stuck with no way of showing her we're all thinking about her.
> i'm in tears thinking she won't ever get to meet her great granddaughter.

Very sorry Dana!! :hugs: My own grandmother is very very dear to me, so I definitely empathize.

Keeping you in my thoughts!! :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Rainbow, glad that you're home, hope BP stays down.
> 
> Gemsy, glad you got checked out and hope they are able to get to the bottom of the bleeding at your appointment on Monday. As for low iron, are you spreading your iron pills out throughout the day, not taking them too close to drinking dairy or any other source of calcium (including prenatals) and also try to drink a glass of acidic fruit juice with each dose of iron. It really helps with the absorption.
> 
> Cottleston, hope SIL is doing well and that they're able to bring her BP down. Luckily she's at her due date so if they have to induce all should be well.
> 
> I know I'm missing a few others that have been having issues or babies who are a bit too eager to get out, hope you are all doing well and that little ones stay in for several more weeks.
> 
> Reeds, glad Gunner did well at NST, sorry to hear about placenta and his positon but hope both will correct themselves soon. Glad you're being monitored so closely.
> 
> Dana, so very sorry to hear about your grandmother, hoping she pulls through this and gets better very soon. Maybe you could phone her tomorrow and say hello. I know she more than understands why you can't be there.
> 
> Cami, sorry that it looks like you'll be done with work soon (normally I wouldn't be sorry about that but I know you had planned to work a bit more and of course it's no fun to be off work due to health reasons). I don't understand the dehydration either with all of the water you drink.
> 
> Come on April Sweet Peas, be sweet to Mom and stick around until at least mid March!

i would call her but she gets so upset that i'd really rather not. i'm hoping to find out the room she's in and drop off some flowers and a card at least in hopes the nurse who brings it in can explain why i couldn't see her.


----------



## bernina

DanaBump said:


> i would call her but she gets so upset that i'd really rather not. i'm hoping to find out the room she's in and drop off some flowers and a card at least in hopes the nurse who brings it in can explain why i couldn't see her.

I think a card and flowers will be wonderful and will brighten her day for sure. :flower:


----------



## chocojen

wont be on the next 2 days, am off to work! but so close to finishing now! x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

big hugs dana xx thinking if you and your grandmother xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottleston - hope your SIL is ok!
Dana - try and stay positive chick, you never know she could end up being ok yet! Sending lots of hugs your way.
Bernina - No one told me not to drink milk or anything with them, before you did, so I was clueless about that! I always drink milk because its good for babies bones :| Darnn. Ill have to cut down on it I guess. Thank you for letting me know. I always always take the tablets with a glass of pure orange though and usually eat cereal or wholegrain bread afterwards :) (been told things like that absorb it better)

Off to the midwife in like an hour and Im not even dressed... so lazy T_T lol


----------



## JakesMummy

Ugh nothing worse than waiting in the dentists waiting room and having to wait longer than necessary! My nerves are jingling I feel so sick!!! Links kicking the he'll out of my cervix too so most uncomfortable!!


----------



## Tasha360

Big hugs Danaxxx
Well, im still here. Ive been having pains on and off all night/morning and to be honest dont really know what to make of them. They are quite painful and come every 5-7 mins then i get nothing for ages. Dont want to go to hospital for them to send me back out again and its nothing. I think my body is playing tricks on me! xx


----------



## cola pops

:hugs:Dana, I'm sure she will understand why you can't go x Flowers and a card sound lovely xx
I've just had my midwife appt, baby is 3/5ths palpable, so i think it means 2/5ths in my pelvis:shrug: They seemed pleased anyway.
Hope all these babie are staying nice and warm for the time being xxx


----------



## cola pops

Tasha360 said:


> Big hugs Danaxxx
> Well, im still here. Ive been having pains on and off all night/morning and to be honest dont really know what to make of them. They are quite painful and come every 5-7 mins then i get nothing for ages. Dont want to go to hospital for them to send me back out again and its nothing. I think my body is playing tricks on me! xx

Was just going to ask if anyone had heard from you Tasha, still a waiting game hey x:hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Have any UK girls seen This Morning today? There was a slot on about group B strep & how the screening test is £32. I'm wondering whether to send for one now. I know someone who had twins but the little girl sadly died soon after birth due to group B strep. And to think it could happen to any of us & is easily prevented is quite scary. Just don't understand why the NHS don't screen for it. It seems madness. Has anyone else considered the test?

Hope those babies stay in for a while longer, Tasha. x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hugs tasha xxx

i had some nasty pains last night only lasted an hour or so but they were all in my back, i think this little one is just spinning around breech then head down :wacko:

in terms of GBS screening i have just made excuses to get swabbed at regular intervals e.g ? funny coloured discharge/ itching etc 

my birth plan in my journal if u fancy a look girls xx nice and simple.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They don't test you ladies in the UK for Group B strep?? Its standard now here in the US. That is scary. XX


----------



## SazzleR

No, Reeds, it's madness I know. They said on TV today that even most countries in Europe do it but they just don't here. There's a big campaign for changes to the antenatal care. It's most probably a money issue with our healthcare system. That's why I'm toying with getting a private test done. It's only £32 and that's a very small price to pay. x


----------



## lilgemsy

Whats Group B strep?

Lol, I cant stop crying today. Ive been to the midwife and Ive been vomiting non stop for about an hour if not more now. Only just moved from the loo cos my mum found me a bowl. I feel like crap! Ive got some insane headache which is just getting worse and worse.
Also been told today that baby is now breech and measuring like 2 weeks small. And theres a very high chance Im going to need a blood transfusion before I give birth or the chances are Ill hemmorage (sp?) 
So Im really just not having a very good day.
I dont want to be pregnant anymore :( No one told me how hard it was going to be!


----------



## gertrude

:hugs: ((((((gemsy))))))) :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

SazzleR said:


> No, Reeds, it's madness I know. They said on TV today that even most countries in Europe do it but they just don't here. There's a big campaign for changes to the antenatal care. It's most probably a money issue with our healthcare system. That's why I'm toying with getting a private test done. It's only £32 and that's a very small price to pay. x

From Babycentre.co.uk



> *Why isn't there a national screening programme for GBS?*
> There are strict criteria that have to be met before a national screening programme for any disease can be introduced. These include weighing up factors such as the accuracy of a screening test and the risks versus benefits of treatment.
> 
> In the case of GBS, experts are not convinced that a lab test screening programme would do more good than harm. Reasons for this include:
> 
> 
> current lab testing through the NHS in the UK is not reliable enough to recommend that all pregnant women be swabbed and tested during late pregnancy
> there are concerns that the widespread use of antibiotics during labour could increase the risks of severe allergic reactions (anaphylaxis) and make the labour and newborn period too medicalised
> the rates of bacteria resistant to antibiotics could increase
> newborns affected by antibiotics during labour may possibly be more likely to develop allergies and have poor immune systems


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: Tasha and gemsy :hugs:

MY hands are so stiff when I wake up in the morning. I drank a bottle of water in the middle of the night last night feeling dehydrated but it didn't hlep with that feeling. My hands aren't swollen or anything just sore. 

I'm on the countdown to my baby shower and it's exciting! I"ve got to get ready for work though. I am trying to work for as long as I can (not the original plan but things change...) and I'm really hoping to make it half way through March. It would be nice to work until the day I go into labor though! Trying to get some overtime in today to help with all this silly moving we're doing.

RANT FEEL FREE TO PASS OVER

I've decided that as of now neither my mother or MIL is allowed in the hospital. This is going to be set in stone at my baby shower. The both said they would buy something specific for baby (crib from MIL and stroller from my mom) and if they don't come with it at the shower then I'll get that stuff on my own and they can go away. If they can't be here for me when I need them the most then they sure don't need to be there when it's convenient for them. My BFF is PISSED that my mom has been less than involved with this baby and basically pretends that it doesn't exist unless I"m standing right there then it's "our baby" and "my baby" and all this other stuff. IDK. 
Needless to say I'm upset with family right now but it's gonna be fiiine. Everything is going to work out and I'm happy to have the friends I do and Ryan has been there for me through all my emotional freakouts.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's definitely crazy that they don't routinely test you in the UK. I was GBS positive with my son and I didn't get enough antibiotics before he was born, so when he stopped breathing shortly after birth, he was immediately put on antibiotics and spent his first week in the NICU. It turned out that he swallowed the mucus plug, but I'm still glad that they tested for it and took the precautions after birth to treat him.

GBS is so dangerous to the baby. I agree that it's a small price to pay for the test, but it should be routine.


----------



## CrazyBird

SazzleR said:


> Have any UK girls seen This Morning today? There was a slot on about group B strep & how the screening test is £32. I'm wondering whether to send for one now. I know someone who had twins but the little girl sadly died soon after birth due to group B strep. And to think it could happen to any of us & is easily prevented is quite scary. Just don't understand why the NHS don't screen for it. It seems madness. Has anyone else considered the test?
> 
> Hope those babies stay in for a while longer, Tasha. x

I watched this morning about the strep B, I have streb b, they found out whilst i was ttc that i have it, they only found out i have it because they were doing tests on me because it was taking us a while to conceieve. If i wouldn't have had the tests i wouldnt have known any different which is quite scary. I will have to have antibiotics when i'm in labour.
I would definately pay the £32 to have the test if i was you, you may not have it but it's better to be safe.

Gem hope your ok, keep your chin up, it sounds like your mum is looking after you, pregnancy really can be hard at times, i thougt it would be more glamorous lol. The good thing is you have finished work now and can rest as much as you like. It will all be worth it when you see your beautiful baby :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The good thing about GBS is that it can come and go. You can have it during one pregnancy and not have it for the next. They usually wait until you're closer to fullterm before testing to get a more accurate result. There have even been women test positive at 36 weeks, but negative at 38 weeks...my mom was one.


----------



## CrazyBird

So there could be a chance that i don't have it anymore as i was tested about 18 months ago.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Absolutely! GBS comes and goes throughout a woman's life. I'd look in to being tested again to see if it's still positive, or if it's negative. There have even been cases of women who tested positive at 39 weeks and negative during labour and vice versa


----------



## CottlestonPie

My mum just phoned about the GBS test as she saw it on tv this morning and panicked.
My SIL was told she had it in 1st tri but now doesn't. If it cones and goes that fast, even if you test negative now, what's to say it won't appear at 38 weeks or something?
Would you need constant retests/monitoring just in case??

I had my mw appointment today. She's told me I need a growth scan in 2 weeks due to high bmi. 
Bubs is still head down but "moving freely"... Was hoping he'd be starting to engage by now (but then I have no idea when that's meant to happen)


----------



## SazzleR

They said on tele today that it's most accurate to do the GBS test between 35 & 37 weeks. Found a test on Medisave website that think I'm going to send for. Although not sure about swabbing myself! It does say you can ask your GP or MW to do it for you but they might charge. Think I'll ask at my MW appt next week. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Your OB or midwife will have you do it. You insert a long q-tip into your vagina and then into your anus. You OB or midwife will not want to do that for you, trust me.


----------



## DanaBump

finally got around to taking another bump pic. i still don't think i look that big, which is a good thing, lol. comments?

first pic is 28 weeks, second is today at 32 +1. please forgive the dirty mirror, i cleaned it last weekend and it's already dirty. i give up on it.
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5









32 +1 again.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JakesMummy

Dana not that big at all! Noticed a big change from the last bump pic, though! As for the mirror - mine gets like that too often too .. Stupid oh and his toothbrush!!


----------



## camishantel

haha... well I am officially off work now and honestly I am happy about it... I might try to see if he will let me work 1 or 2 days next week but honestly don't think he will.. I am technically not on mat leave by work standards yet as dr hasn't put in paperwork and I just took personal time which is why if my test come back ok maybe I can get him to let me work a couple days next week.. I hope to post a few pics of the started nursery tomorrow along with my bump pic... 
Hope everyone is feeling ok now :hugs: lets try to keep these babies in a little longer ladies...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I also had Group B strep with my son. I don't remember them sticking the qtip in my anus though...when I was tested but it was almost 8 weeks ago. I am pretty sure mine was done through a blood test. But either way I do think its important to be test. 

Cami yay for being off work. :)


----------



## camishantel

I just had the group B strep test... came back negative but don't believe she stuck it in my butt pretty sure it was just my girly area


----------



## camishantel

I got my crib bedding set today... even better in person then it looked online.. I am so happy with it.. and my crib should be delivered tomorrow. so yay..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Must be different in different places then. Here, they have you do it one inch into your vagina, and then one inch into your anus. Not the most comfortable thing in the world.


----------



## MissFox

Dana- your bump looks so good! I can see a difference between the two for sure but definitely not too big. 
Thought I was gonna work overtime today but my back and ribs were so painful I only made it 7 hours. I had to take a warm shower so I could move enough to make dinner since I pretty much walked through the door and went to bed for an hour. 
I'm pretty excited to make the baby have her own space after the shower. It will be great! 
Atm- making brownies since I've wanted a cookie all day long and haven't gotten one. Didn't feel like making those so I grabbed a box of brownie mix... nice and easy. 
Hope all of you are doing well- I'm gonna go check the sweets.


----------



## bernina

Mmm, MissFox brownies sound delicious! DH is on a diet so I'm trying really hard not to tempt him with goodies but it's hard when I want them! Of course he would never tell me to do that for him but I know it's been hard on him and am trying to be supportive or at least not sabotage him!

Gemsy, sorry you're having such a rough go, you really have had a lot to put up with during this pregnancy. Hope you start to feel better soon.

Dana, great bump pic!!!

Cami, can't wait to see the pictures as the nursery comes together, so glad the bedding set looks so nice in person.

Tasha, hope you're feeling better soon and that the contractions back off soon.

Just learned that DH's work friends want to have a shower for him at work (and want me to come). I'm completely appreciative but DH really doesn't want the fuss. I told him they will most likely get him a present either way so might as well let them have their fun with the shower. Now I need to add a few more things to our registry as there is barely anything left. I bought a bunch of the things we didn't get online as it's much cheaper that way. Problem is what we need most are outfits and basics like socks and stuff and it's so hard to register for them as they go in and out of stock so quickly at the store and vary so much by location. Not complaining, just trying to figure out what the heck I can add that we truly need. 

Hope everyone has a nice evening (nearly morning for the UK girls!) and a good Wednesday.


----------



## camishantel

me too as I am very eery about ordering online as pics online are not always good.. but I am so very happy with it and the paint color I chose actually looks really nice with it which is the other thing I was worried about..


----------



## bernina

So glad it's all coming together Cami. I know what you mean about being leery to order certain things online. I picked out our changing pad cover (small thing I know!) and had only the online pic to go by, but ended up LOVING it even more in person when I saw it.


----------



## DanaBump

GIMMIE!!!

https://www.target.com/JJ-Cole-MWSD...Rank=target104545&frombrowse=0&qid=1298437680


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

morning girls x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lovely bump pic dana xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

for GBS screening here they just do a LVS (Lower vaginal swab)


----------



## babybefore30

Morning girls, hope you are all okay. Keep well ladies and keep those babies in a for a bit longer. I had my 31 week midwife appointment yesterday, baby is head down now and measuring 30 weeks 4 but midwife said nothing to worry about. 4 weeks and 3 days till maternity leave hooray. X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies... Taking today off work as I can't handle stairs too well today. My right hip is so sore :( No way I can work in an upstairs office when the toilet is downstairs today! My boss is gonna be so mad... :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the stairs are awful when ur hips are bad

dont worry bout ur boss , u and baby come first xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Luckily new boss' wife had a baby not long ago and when I spoke to him about when I was leaving, his first concern was mobility so hopefully he'll understand even if I have left them massively understaffed today!

Just been informed that MIL will be spending a few days with me and DF so she can be closer to SIL, who will be giving birth in the next day or so.
I know that's kinda fair enough, but I was treated like a hotel by my cousins for 8 days just before Christmas, moved house last month and am under enough pressure to get the place sorted without giving up the nursery so she can sleep somewhere.

This is just what every 34-35 week preg woman wants. :dohh:


----------



## CrazyBird

Don't worry about your boss, who cares what he thinks. You and your baby are more important. I've had the last couple of days off as been feeling really tired and achey and I don't give a toss about work, luckily there good when I have time off but I would never force myself to go in if I'm not well. 
Enjoy your day off and have tomorrow off too if your still in pain :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Dana - Lovely bump :) Can definately see a difference. I like that top you're wearing too :)

Cottles - Frig your boss lol. If you dont feel well enough to go in then dont. Yours and bumps health should always come first :) 

Ahh I feel alot better today than yesterday. Im sooo hungry though. I didnt manage to keep anything at all down yesterday and it got to a point where I just had like zero energy and I could barely lift my head. MW came to the house and said Id probably need to go into hospital but since I have an appointment on Monday to just wait till then and if I get any worse in the meantime then phone the labour ward. So she wasnt much help really lol. She just kept aww'ing at me :| 
Ah well. Ive managed to drink a glass of milk so far today. Which is alot in comparison to yesterday!


----------



## gertrude

I'm fed up of bloody reflux :( it's been constant for 5 days now :(


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls 
Hope everyones ok today. Gem glad you're feeling a little bit better and cottleston good on ya havin the day off, the stairs are my worst enemy at the mo. Dana you're bump looks fab and defo lots of growth and gertrude i understand trotally on the reflux thing its driving me mad!
. Ive put 3 pound on this week, thats more than in my whole pregnancy lol so im hoping that means my boy has put some weight on too. Got my doppler scan at 6.30 tonight. Got period backache today but everything else seems to have calmed down  xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - hope the reflux gets better soon hun.

Tasha - Thats great :) Hope the scan goes good later!

Ollie is going off on one today xD He literally hasnt stayed still all day! I might video it because it looks like my stomach is transforming into something else or something 

Also, I cant find any pants  lmao. So, Im wearing a dress. And it makes me look like a giant tent or something haha. Looks funny!


----------



## MissFox

Good to take the day off Cottleston. I was hoping to work a long day yesterday but couldn't because of the pain I was having in my hips and lower back. Got home, went to bed for an hour before getting up to take a shower so I could make dinner for DH and myself. 
gemsy- keep working on getting food down.
tasha- glad to hear that pains have died down. I get lots of crampy feelings in my back and down below like I'm about to start AF.
I've got a meeting this morning and then work this afternoon. Thursday off so I can pick up a few things I need to bring to the baby shower (it'd be nice to get a nice top to wear but I don't think that will happen... but we'll see what Ross has b/c if it's under $10 then I might spoil myself  ) I'm so excited the baby shower is so close now! COMMON SATURDAY! We've got almost 40 people to rsvp but we invited 80 so I'm curious to see how many show up.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

MissFox said:


> Good to take the day off Cottleston. I was hoping to work a long day yesterday but couldn't because of the pain I was having in my hips and lower back. Got home, went to bed for an hour before getting up to take a shower so I could make dinner for DH and myself.
> gemsy- keep working on getting food down.
> tasha- glad to hear that pains have died down. I get lots of crampy feelings in my back and down below like I'm about to start AF.
> I've got a meeting this morning and then work this afternoon. Thursday off so I can pick up a few things I need to bring to the baby shower (it'd be nice to get a nice top to wear but I don't think that will happen... but we'll see what Ross has b/c if it's under $10 then I might spoil myself  ) I'm so excited the baby shower is so close now! COMMON SATURDAY! We've got almost 40 people to rsvp but we invited 80 so I'm curious to see how many show up.

My shower is this Saturday too and i cant wait!!!! Im so excited to see everyone! Im also looking forward to indulging in some cupcakes..lol:happydance:


----------



## camishantel

2 of my cats cuddling on the couch next to (and snoring) today... the black and white one has her front paw around the neck of the gray one
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-23 12.07.35.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww that's too cute! My lizards never do that lol

SIL is now in labour after being induced earlier today :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

WOOHOO! 
Well no work today either. Got called and said I didn't need to come in. Sucks when work is slow but I'm really just enjoying the day with me and DH and our girls. I've got to do some laundry today and grocery shopping later and in exchange for not working today I'm working a longer shift tomorrow instead of having the day off.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

*My 30 week bump*
View attachment 173183


*and my 32+2 bump* :)
View attachment 173185


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have fun at your showers Ladies! I so loved the cake at mine. YUMMY! 

Emmy's your bump is growing and adorable!!

Cami your cats are so cute!


----------



## MissFox

Wow Emmy! You've gotten big the last couple of weeks!!! 

Reeds- I'm getting one of those belly cakes! It's gonna be pink champagne with raspberry filling and buttercream frosting. They will be using fondant on top to make the shirt on the belly. MMMM I can't wait to eat it! I told DH I'd save him one of the boobs (each boob is gonna be an 8 inch cake on top!)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

MissFox said:


> Wow Emmy! You've gotten big the last couple of weeks!!!
> 
> Reeds- I'm getting one of those belly cakes! It's gonna be pink champagne with raspberry filling and buttercream frosting. They will be using fondant on top to make the shirt on the belly. MMMM I can't wait to eat it! I told DH I'd save him one of the boobs (each boob is gonna be an 8 inch cake on top!)

I know i feel huge!! :haha:

Ohh and that cake sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Have fun at your showers Ladies! I so loved the cake at mine. YUMMY!
> 
> Emmy's your bump is growing and adorable!!
> 
> Cami your cats are so cute!

It seems to have really grown over these last couple of weeks...But the doctor says im measuring exactly what i should be so im not worried :)

We are having chocolate and strawberry cupcakes at my shower and i cant wait!! I always have a sweet tooth!:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox said:


> Wow Emmy! You've gotten big the last couple of weeks!!!
> 
> Reeds- I'm getting one of those belly cakes! It's gonna be pink champagne with raspberry filling and buttercream frosting. They will be using fondant on top to make the shirt on the belly. MMMM I can't wait to eat it! I told DH I'd save him one of the boobs (each boob is gonna be an 8 inch cake on top!)

Oh my gosh that sounds so yummy!! I would love to see pics of it. I bet that is adorable and delicious!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

All of your cakes and cupcakes sound amazing!! Now I'm craving cake AND brownies from MissFox from yesterday! 

EmmysMommy, you've definitely popped out from the last bump pic, looking great!!

I feel huge today, am super bloated, drank nearly 2 liters of water and have only peed 3 times, normally I'd be in the bathroom 10 times for that amount of water. Something is definitely up with my digestion, things seem quite backed up today. Uggg.

Cami your cats are adorable!!! I can't believe they just cuddle up like that, when I had 2 cats they hardly could even stand being near each other, let alone cuddling. So so cute!!! Where are those nursery progress pics?!??!


----------



## Tasha360

wow emmy you're bump grew loads! looking great
Cami your cats are adorable

Had my doppler scan and everything is looking good with the placentas, just got to see what the consultant says in the morning and what the growth scan next week shows 

xx


----------



## bernina

Glad the doppler scan went well Tasha. Hope the growth scan next week shows baby boy has gone through a growth spurt!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> SIL is now in labour after being induced earlier today :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Emmy'sMommy said:


> *My 30 week bump*
> View attachment 173183
> 
> 
> *and my 32+2 bump* :)
> View attachment 173185

gorgeous ! big difference too !


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Had my doppler scan and everything is looking good with the placentas, just got to see what the consultant says in the morning and what the growth scan next week shows
> 
> xx

glad all went well , will u be having scan on the 3rd same day as me again?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha hope your little man has a growth spurt! Have both babies moved head down now?


----------



## camishantel

thanks all 3 of my cats like to cuddle... however they both like to cuddle with the black one in the picture and the other one and the grey one dont really get along if they get that close so they take turns cuddeling with Amaris (the black and white in the pic)... Annabell (the grey one) is the kitten and is kinda skiddish which is why I think her and the other one don't get along so well.. as far as nursery.. I will have some pics up at some time today.. I am not feeling well so I am resting more than doing at the moment... however will have enough done to put up a few pics today.. just don't laugh it has a long way to go lol... oh and yay my crib just got delivered.. too bad I can't put it up myself I wanna look at it... lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ah poop, induction gave contractions but she's not dilating... No neice for me tonight. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

As for me.. Braxton hicks a-plenty. Eek


----------



## smeej

My best friend's sister has just had a baby girl named Constance:) she was 5days late and delivered by c section, weighing 9lbs 9 oz! Both are doing well 

Best friend coming to visit at weekend so hope to hear all about it :)


----------



## gertrude

I'm feeling left out :D I haven't had any braxton hicks things :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i never had any BH with alex but get them all the time this time , especially after ive sneezed :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

34 week bump... couple pics of started nursery and a pic of bedding set I got in mail today.. YAY... thought I would show you it really does have green in it as since it is dark in my nursery right now kinda hard to see the green
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-23 18.31.32.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6









2011-02-23 18.31.45.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8









2011-02-23 18.32.28.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5









2011-02-23 18.33.32.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 13









bedding.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bernina

Nursery looks great Cami, love the shelves and the hangings on the wall. It's going to look so nice in there with the assembled crib and bedding, just like the picture!!

Great bump pic too!


----------



## camishantel

I made the shelf... I have put a few more things on it couldn't when I was taking pics as it was still kinda wet... I will totally get more pics up soon but am done for the night... it is time to make dinner... eggs sugar toast OJ and oatmeal.. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Cami you made that shelf?? Great job


----------



## camishantel

yeah awhile ago just never really had anywhere to put it until now..


----------



## camishantel

painted it today though...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats cool...it looks just like the one I bought at Lowe's...you need to make and sell those!


----------



## camishantel

too much work.. and don't have a place to make them anymore.. I would need a garage... 
on another note the cats are cuddling again... well now the black one is lying on top of the grey one.... too cute they have been today...
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-23 20.09.44.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bernina

The shelf looks great, just like store bought and I mean that as a compliment!

I just love how cuddly your cats are. Even when our cat is being affectionate she is still so skittish that if you move wrong she'll run away. You think after 10+ years she'd be used to us!


----------



## camishantel

the grey one is a little skittish with humans... not to often with me but she can be... however she is a kitten only a little over a year old...


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump and nursery camishantel!! :)


----------



## babybefore30

Gorgeous nursey Cami and I love your bedding.

I had such a bad night sleep last night my pelvis is really sore was meant to be at work at 8 but decided to have a little longer in bed, when I got up to get myself ready I just burst into tears so OH told me take day off - I feel so silly.


----------



## Tasha360

No, growth scan is on Wednesday 2nd on the night again ( was fully booked on the Thursday) which means i have to go back the following day like today to see my consultant. Babies are still in the same position, girl is on my left head down with her back along outside of my tummy and boy is transverse right at the top of my bump with his back along the top and head on the right lying half over the girl. Apparently their legs are all tangled in together which i didnt really understands asa they are in different sacs?
My leg is really hurting today, dunno whats up with it but i get a shooting pain everytime i put any weight on it. Well, im off to get ready for clinic MIL will be here in a min to babysit. Have a niceday! xxx


----------



## babybefore30

My first bump picture - have just managed to get camera to work


----------



## Tasha360

Great pic! i took one yesterday, will upload when i get back xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Guys who've been diagnosed with SPD... Did you need to talk to your doctor or midwife about it? My pains seem to be getting worse in my hips and now I'm getting pain in my pubic bone at the front too. Having to have a 2nd day off work because of it and I cant afford to keep having time off :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yeah they can refer you to Physio for a support belt and to show u excercises and ways to get out of bed etc

tbh though it only gets worse the further on you get xxxxxx


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Guys who've been diagnosed with SPD... Did you need to talk to your doctor or midwife about it? My pains seem to be getting worse in my hips and now I'm getting pain in my pubic bone at the front too. Having to have a 2nd day off work because of it and I cant afford to keep having time off :(

Hey - I have :(

I know exactly how you feel - hips, groin and pelvis area in general. I can't do stairs at all now, and even getting dressed really hurts - need to get DH to put my socks and boots on for me now. When i get up from a chair it takes me ages to be able to straighten up and it's agony - then i walk like a geriatric. can only do very short burts of walking before i need to sit again.

My midwife has told me to go to a SPD physio drop in clinic next Tuesday, so i'll see what they have to say. I know that you can get properly fitted support belts that are supposed to help relieve some of the symptoms.
I was also told that it can affect what position you give birth in - as its too painful to spread your legs! I'm also concerned that it can potentially continue for weeks/months after you have your baby!!

It makes you feel so immobile as I literally do any movements at a snails pace and can hardly get from one end of a room to the other! Particularly when you see other pregnant ladies still being able toi run around in high heels ;)


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies,

I am so excited tomorrow is my last day at work!!!! I am spending today with my sister and friend baking so I have lots of cakes to take to work tomorrow. BUT I am so tired I wish I could have stayed in bed longer/I actually slept whilst in bed!!!!

xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

I went to my gp regarding SPd and she gave me a number for antenatal physio where they fit you with a girdle etc the appointment takes 6weeks!!! Didn't even bother, just learnt to keep pegs close together and don't get too flexible with movement, had a shot nights sleep cos of it last night


----------



## lilgemsy

Finallly got some income again :) Got my MP sorted at last! Thats one big worry gone now. 

Ahh Im bleeding again today but I havent told my mum because she'll have me up the hospital quicker than I can say go. 
I dont want to go in again really :/ They cant give me anti-D, I only had it on the 16th. Dont want another spectrum thing cos they make me hurt a bit and well all they ever say is its the erosion thing. And I have an appointment on Monday to check the placenta. Sooo. Dont know if I should bother or not?
Theres actually a bit more blood than usual today though and I keep getting slight like period kinda pains so idk what to do.
Maybe wait and see if it gets better or worse...


----------



## smeej

Gem - please get yourself to the hospital - just in case? it's always better to be safe than sorry , isn't it.


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive decided I am going to go in and get checked. But gonna have to wait till half 4 at the earliest or Ill have no way to get there!
There is ALOT of blood this time and I keep getting pains so now Im worrying!
On the plus though, baby is still moving alot. :) But it seems that the more he moves the more it hurts and the more I bleed. So maybe hes kicking something or something? Gahh, this needs sorting. :/


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh gem.. I hope you make it up there soon and they get this sorted :hugs: all the best hun.

Thanks for the advice on SPD girls... Seems not much will/can be done about it in the short time we've got left. :( I'm wondering if a bounce on my birthing ball will make it better or worse.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

lilgemsy- Hope everything is OK and they find out whats causing it!:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I started going to a chiropractor for my hip pain. It's really bad some days. Yesterday I pushed myself to do Prenatal Yoga and my public symphysis was already hurting HORRIBLY... and I pushed myself too far, and paid for it later. Today it isn't as bad though. Maybe the Yoga helps a bit too. I popped my hip joint last night in bed. That was relieving as well. 

I walk like an old person, and DH has to put my socks and shoes on for me. Putting on pants is the worst, and on some days I have to sit and do it. 

But-- going to the chiropractor has REALLY helps. I never got diagnosed, because I read that the only way to officially diagnose someone is with x-rays. I don't think that's necessary. I'll just treat the symptoms, especially since they go away after LO is out. :thumbsup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

birthing ball will make it loads better i love sitting on mine!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Just got back in from hospital been there ages

they have upped med and have said they want to induce me on the 14th march :shock:

thats like 2 weeks away :shock:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness!! Is that when you'll be 37 weeks?! Wow...

Are they any closer to finding out what the problem is?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yep i will be 37 weeks excately

its just PIH (Pregnancy Induced Hypertension) i never had any blood pressure problems in my other pregnancies so dont know why this one ?

hopefully the extra meds will keep it under control x


----------



## bernina

Gemsy, hope that they're able to sort things out for you and make sure everything is okay. Please do make sure you get up there though!! So glad you got your MP through, that's great news and I'm sure a huge relief to you.

Rainbow, eeeks, March 14! Sounds like your 37 week mark which I know is the earliest they like to plan an induction. Sounds like you could beat even Tasha!! What week did you go with Alex again, I know it was early.

Sorry to all those suffering SPD (hope I got those letters right). My right hip has been hurting really bad, some days it's all I can do to walk and then putting pants and shoes and socks on and off is quite a chore. Luckily we don't have much further to go.

I feel a bit of increased pressure in my pelvis area, not sure if that means little one has turned head down or if it's just because I'm getting bigger. She is getting the hiccups a ton, at least twice a day it seems like. My Mom said that means they're going to be colicky, I hope that's not true. I read somwhere that it's a good sign of lungs developing but also doesn't mean anything bad if they don't get hiccups. 

Gonna be a long day today, going to see Detroit Red Wings (hockey) tonight and eating at one of our favorite Greek Restaurants before the game. Treating myself to a huge cup of regular coca cola at the game too!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

with alex my waters went at 34+4 and i had him at 35+0

i have to go to hospital tomorrow for my anaestetic review and bp check 

i think im at the hospital more now than when i was at work :haha:


----------



## MissFox

That's soo close Rainbow! 

My back and hips hurt so bad yesterday! I went shopping for Rosie with my mom (she bought TONS) and then she took like 3.5 hours grocery shopping and that's what really did me in. Upside: She rubbed my back last night and I'm gonna see if I can get her to rub my back before I go to work. I was in tears it hurt so bad and I couldn't get comfy at all!!! 
I'm working today and tomorrow and then BABY SHOWER! haha. I'm very excited! I just hope I make it through a full day of work today. Sorry for all you girls with hip pain!!! We're in the last stretch though! I can't believe how fast babies are going to start coming!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know just over 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## Tasha360

Gemsy hope you're getting checked hun big hugs xx

Rainbow wow looks like our babies will be coming around the same time!

Jen congrats on the last day of work you must feel great


Ive seen the consultant this morning, it was a different one and to be honest i couldn't understand much of what he was saying but from what i could gather they are going to induce me between 36 and 37 weeks ( will be given a date next Thursday) Everything else is looking fine its just twin 2's growth they are concerned about. I was monitored on the ctg machines for 40 mins and both babies hb's were fine. So now the plan is, back on monday night for monitoring, growth scan wednesday night and consultant appt on Thursday. The midwife reckons ive got SPD too but didnt say anything about it really, guess theres not much point now.

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lol yep tasha looks like our babies are trying for an early exit 
it just feels like yesterday we got our :bfp:


----------



## Tasha360

I know i cant believe how quick its gone, it seems like yesterday Demi was born and shes nearly 1! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

x-Rainbow-x said:


> i know just over 2 weeks :shock:

Are you ready?? That's so exciting!! Though I understand the shock too!

I can't believe we are all here in the last few weeks!!


----------



## bernina

MissFox, so does that mean Mom has moved up a few notches now in your book with the shopping and the backrub, hope she's stepping up and giving you and Rosie the attention you deserve. Can't wait to hear about your shower, they are so much fun!!! And the presents, oh my, so overwhelming!

Tasha, glad to hear things are progressing well, can't believe you and Rainbow are going to have babies in 2 - 2 1/2 weeks. Where has the time gone!!

Even for the very latest sweet pea only about 9 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we have everything ready because alex was early so wanted to be prepared but when u get a date that ur babys gonna be born by ...eeeek ...scary stuff


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOW babies in about 2 weeks....lets the roll call begin! I am so excited for everyone. I think I will know more monday about a csection...I have placenta previa and its moving the wrong way...2 weeks ago was just low lying but it has moved over my cervix now. Plus little man is breech. I know there is time for him to turn but I have a feeling he is going to be stubborn like his dad cause I have been using all the tricks to get him to turn but he is big and comfy. LOL


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

if ur placenta covering cervix that may be a reason hes not turning too xx

omg were gonna have babies soon !!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Rainbow the placenta is over the cervix it was off laying to the right of it and then Monday at the scan when she checked again its now over it. He seems pretty content where he is. I am not real keen on a section since I have had 3 vaginally but what will be will be and as long as he is healthy. At the scan monday he was over 5lbs so even though I am not gaining any weight he is. Also at the NST today he was textbook perfect the nurse said.


----------



## SazzleR

Not been on since Tues night as been down to London with a few friends & my sis to see a show & do a bit of sightseeing with my friend's little girl. And there was so much to catch up on!

Cannot believe Rainbow & Tasha will have their little babies here soon. Scary yet so exciting!

I feel like I'm going to be preg for eternity! I just can't imagine labour actually starting & bubs really been here iykwim. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm an auntie-in-law!!! After 2 days of induction SIL was finally told she needed a c-sec as her pelvic arch? was too small to give birth vaginally. 2hrs ago she proved em wrong!! No section necessary! So proud of her!
In the past 4 weeks, 2 best friends, a cousin and now SIL have all given birth... I'm the last man standing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Cottle!!


----------



## bernina

Congrats to your SIL Cottleston, that's great news, good for her!!! I'm surrounded by pregnant people and recently born babies as well! 

Reeds, glad your appointment went well and the NST, too bad about the placenta on the cervix, but at least you know and you're being monitored for it. 

Ate way too much for lunch and now I'm paying the price. Just want to close my eyes at my desk and take a nap!


----------



## camishantel

YAY just found out that I do get short term disability right now and then at least 6 weeks after the birth and it can be extended up to 6 months of std if for some reason I don't heal right or have post partum depression ... so yay money worries not so much now


----------



## chocojen

Spent 5 hours baking today so have plenty of cake to take in tomorrow for my last day!

Has anyone heard from gemsy this evening? I hope everything is ok.

Rainbow cant believe youonly have 2 weeks to go, that is my sisters birthday

Cottleson congratulations on being an aunty

Tasha pleased the consultant was happy

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww cottle congratulations xxxx


----------



## helen1234

ive still got to get the crib and 2 mattresses one for the crib and one for the moses basket i'm havihg upstairs. and a steriliser.

sunno what to get i always use milton cold water, but think i might try a steam, but oh said it wastes electricity, it wont be used loads cos i'm bf'ing but will need to sterilise pump stuff still.

i got a birth ball today see if i can get this baby in a more comfortable position, 
right between my ribs there a hard ball that freely moves side to side, dunno if thats a head or bum, i have no idea dont like to touch him in case i hurt him lol

packed babys bag just got to put a few bits in for me and wash his little clothes, i need sleeping mask for getting sleep in the day, and some breath fresner spray, and dinky bottles of shampoo and shower gel.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we use cold water one for just dummies and bits and a microwave one for bottles pump etc

im not keen on the electric ones , might be coincidence but i have seen far too many babies with thrush and the mums have had electric sterilisers


----------



## helen1234

x-Rainbow-x said:


> we use cold water one for just dummies and bits and a microwave one for bottles pump etc
> 
> im not keen on the electric ones , might be coincidence but i have seen far too many babies with thrush and the mums have had electric sterilisers

only thing with our cold water was it discoloured the teats, we had a microwave one one and when it had finished the cycle and had expanded we couldnt get it back out the microwave :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive bought the new mam steriliser this time looks good but they want

£7 for a matching bottle brush :shock:

trip to the pound shop me thinks lol


----------



## lilgemsy

Ahhh Rainbow and Tasha thats so exciting that youre going to have your LOs so soon! :D
Bet you're both quite nervous now? 

Reeds - Fingers crossed that he turns for you and that there ends up being no need for a section.

Cottles - congrats on your SILs baby :D

Ahh not long got back from the hospital. Was there for AGES and all they did was monitor me. They wanted to do an internal too but I only had one like less than a week ago so I refused... They keep doing them and every time they say its probably just this erosion thing so why go through that uncomfortableness and embarassment again just to be told the same thing?! And I keep worrying that maybe it could cause infection if they keep doing them so often? Its quite invasive imo.
If it carries on though then Ill let them do one, if I have to go back. 
But seriously those doctors have seen my private parts more than I have lately! I cant see past my belly button anymore haha!
Oh and they've now decided that I look like Im losing weight aswell so theyre going to start monitoring my weight more. They keep asking if I definately eat because apparently Im too thin... they must need glasses because I think I look huuuge! They also dont seem to take into consideration that I DO eat, I just vomit alot still because of the hyperemesis. 
So at the end of all of that still havent gotten any real answers as to why Im bleeding so much or how to stop it :/
Waste of time!


----------



## camishantel

oh gem :hugs: wish they could tell you more hun...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: gem xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

nice to see that you've still got a sense of humour about it gemsy!! X take care of urself :) x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Gem


----------



## BrandiCanucks

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Just got back in from hospital been there ages
> 
> they have upped med and have said they want to induce me on the 14th march :shock:
> 
> thats like 2 weeks away :shock:

March 14 is the BEST day in March to have a baby on. Then again, I may be biased. I've celebrated my birth almost 25 times on that day and it doesn't get old!


----------



## JakesMummy

Wow Rainbow - to be given a date makes it seem so real, even though of course it is, you know what I mean, I hope!!?

I remember when I was told the day I was to be indiced - I said No! lol then went home and cried - I think it was because I didn't want to face the truth that I will have to get this baby out one day, and won;t be pregnant forever LOL!

Gem - Hope u r ok - I understand how you feel embarassed and those speculums aren;t the most gentlest of things, but once you are in labour, you wont have time to be embarassed! I hope that things ahve calmed down a bit and you get answers when you have your next appointment. :hugs:

So sorry I know I have missed alot of people out, I usually go back and read but haven't even attempted it yet.

My SPD has been agonising today but I still managed to buy a purple striped long sleeved vest from H&M Kids for £2.99 and bought a nightie for labour. A bit of retail therapy always helps, even though I pay for it later in the day! 
Ohh I recommend that shop for once the babies get a little older, when they start wearing cute outfits and not sleepsuits all the time. There is some ADORABLE ITEMS in there!!!

Ohh by the way 20% off everything on Pumpkin Patch uk website!!! Thers a code on the homepage..I got Amelia this outfit for the summer : )

https://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/img01/S10/IM/Flatshots/baby_girls/S0BG80003_nav_WLG.jpg

So cute and comes with matching knickers to go over her nappy...so cute!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh girls I had to share...my dh's cousin's wife is pregnant and due anytime and I had asked her about her strep B test and she was like oh my gosh they stuck that swab up my hiney with no warning!! LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SEE?!! I TOLD you it goes in your bum!!! lmao - no pun intended.

I hate that thing, but it's such a good test to have.


----------



## JakesMummy

Yes here they swAb both vagina and anus.. I thought it was standard protocol!!


----------



## camishantel

well if they did put it in my anus I didn't notice... but TMI I kinda like anal sex sometimes just not often :rofl:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

whatever test this is... I think you guys said it was GBS... I haven't gotten it. Nor do I want to now that I see it goes in your bum! NOOOO thank you! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's just a thin q-tip, you barely feel it. It's not too bad, and it's a good test to have.


----------



## camishantel

but hun you need to get it... it is potentially fatal to the baby and the only thing they need to do is have you on antibiotics when in labor to help protect the baby...


----------



## MissFox

I'm scared to think that after this long I'm going to loose my anal dignity! OF course I will for Rosie!!

My mom and I are still rocky but I'm happy that she's paying attention to Rosie. MIL is still MIA in all things baby. My mom called her to see if MIL could help with something MIL was a total b*tch to my mom. She's the one we've had most of the problems with. I'm still not holding my breath for my mom to show up on time to the shower to help with setting up but I am appreciating her interest. 

Had a long day today but got paid so got some bills paid. DH has been having a rough day- we went to his Dr to try different meds for anger/bipolar to see if we can find anything that is going to work/help him. 

I've reached the completely uncomfortable stage. My back and hips hurt all the time!!! Also I think baby has dropped a lot more because of the pains that are getting worse and the weight I'm feeling inbetween my pelvis. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

BrandiCanucks said:


> It's just a thin q-tip, you barely feel it. It's not too bad, and it's a good test to have.

I just looked it up. The testing is done between 35-37 weeks. I'm not there yet, so maybe I will get it still. I read that in US it's routine in prenatal care, so I suppose my midwife will be swabbing away.... :dohh:


----------



## camishantel

Sam sorry you are so uncomfortable hun... I understand... that is one of the reasons I had the Dr. write me off and now that I know I get paid for this time and for after baby I am sooooooooooo happy I did...


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> I'm scared to think that after this long I'm going to loose my anal dignity! OF course I will for Rosie!!
> 
> My mom and I are still rocky but I'm happy that she's paying attention to Rosie. MIL is still MIA in all things baby. My mom called her to see if MIL could help with something MIL was a total b*tch to my mom. She's the one we've had most of the problems with. I'm still not holding my breath for my mom to show up on time to the shower to help with setting up but I am appreciating her interest.
> 
> Had a long day today but got paid so got some bills paid. DH has been having a rough day- we went to his Dr to try different meds for anger/bipolar to see if we can find anything that is going to work/help him.
> 
> I've reached the completely uncomfortable stage. My back and hips hurt all the time!!! Also I think baby has dropped a lot more because of the pains that are getting worse and the weight I'm feeling inbetween my pelvis.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.

What do you mean your anal dignity?? Do you mean pooing while giving birth??? 

I'm afraid of that! LOL My doula says she's wiped tons of poo, and to not be worried about it... but I am. I've also heard that if you just remember to use the toilet a lot and try to empty yourself as much as possible it's less likely to happen. lol

Sorry about MIL and your mom. lol My MIL and mom don't like each other either. My MIL thinks my mom is petty. It's really stupid. My mother also isn't as involved as I would love her to be, but I try to think it's mostly due to distance and because of the fact that she's a workaholic and tends to be very distracted because of that. 

The pain for me is the same. Very hard to sleep at night. Either I'm in pain, or i have to pee!! :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

LOL By anal dignity I mean nothing has gone up my bumm. I'm not too worried about pooing on the MW. My mom did it to her Dr and I'm just hoping that it's not a ton! 

Cami- I would have my MW write me off but I am self employeed and have a very part time job that I would get disability from so I am still going to make significantly more by working at my part time job. I am just going to try to work as long as I can before throwing in the towel- especially since we're moving now and need all the extra money we can get. 

Casey as far as the mom and the MIL it's just a looong story. DH has always been shoved to the side in his family, always been noticeably the least favorite/cared for. His mom and her husband threw him out when he was 14. He got to move back in a few years later and then his mom made him move onto the couch so that his older brother and his GF could have a bedroom for them to live in with their baby. We've been having probelms with money and they have an RV (after the bedroom his brother was allowed to live in the RV with GF and kid for 3 years) but we can't stay there for a few months to get things going again. IT's just so much drama. My mom has always been there for me but also been very absentee. She gets a boyfriend and POOF she's gone but that's the norm. She usually comes through when I really need it and yesterday she told me that we can stay with her if the cabin isn't ready in time for us to go home from the hospital to it. IDK There needs to be some momasskicking happening.


----------



## Tasha360

35 weeks today :happydance::yipee:


----------



## gertrude

I'm 33 tomorrow and i'm not quite sure how that has happened!

One of my colleagues messaged me yesterday asking if I want their old cot :) How lovely is that! Will pick up the crib on Sunday too from the IL's (FIL built it 30odd years ago :)) and then we're set! Sling has been dispatched and we're trying to find which base unit for the car seat for our cat on Saturday.

Everything has just fallen into place with seemingly no effort from me :D YAY :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Gotta love when that happens!!
I'm starting to panic a bit now that my neice has been born... There were 5 of us preggo and I'm the only one left... and I feel so unprepared! 
Im off to get the bouncer chair and changing mat today, and some cartons of formula just in case they're needed at the hospital.

Feeling so unprepared. Need to sort out mine and babys hospital bag asap!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BrandiCanucks said:


> SEE?!! I TOLD you it goes in your bum!!! lmao - no pun intended.
> 
> I hate that thing, but it's such a good test to have.

:rofl: Thats why I had to share this with you! But I sure don't remember them doing it that way 8 years ago...could have swore it was a blood test. Not a qtip in the bum!:blush:


----------



## lilgemsy

These doctors like to stick things everywhere dont they... O_O

MissFox - Just think though, not much longer to go before the uncomfortableness is all gone and forgotten and you have your beautiful LO in your arms :)

Ahh. Im a bit down today lol. No one wants to do anything with me because theyre all too busy with work or college or whatever so Im home alone all day again.
I was going to go shopping with my brother but he decided at last minute he didnt really want me to go because Im apparently too fat to waddle round town all day with him. :|
Hes so kind... not lol.


----------



## lilgemsy

I take it back... he is kind. 
Hes just phoned me to say he bought me a new DS :)
Yaaay.


----------



## caro103

wow thats a v generous brother! :D


----------



## caro103

well i'm officially on mat leave :D:D, might actually have some time now to catch up on bnb!

sorting and washing all baby's things at the mo...he has soooo much stuff! :rofl: and I was worried I didn't have enough :S, amazing all the bits i've aquired since beginning of pregnancy! lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness.... Been walking around bluewater for just over an hour and I'm so hot and bothered and sweaty... Gross!


----------



## Tasha360

Ive got a question for the American ladies- do you have gas and air over there? I just read on a thread in 3rd tri that you dont and that 9/10 women have an epidural, it shocked me a bit tbh. Id love to do a swap and see how different the xperience would be over there xx


----------



## laura3103

afternoon girls.

havent been on for a few days so been catching up to think that in 2 weeks some girls with have babies i'm getting jealous now.

sorry for those having a rough time of it at the moment.x.x :hugs:


well i went out last night for my friends bday was only planning on going for the meal but ended up in stourbridge in with the girls loved it tho did a bit of dancing like a loon and had a laugh even tho i looked right out of place with me bump and coke lol.

also i'm going for my 4D scan tonight i'm starting to get very excited now really wanna see what my little man looks like fxd its me.

will post a few pics when i get back tonight.


----------



## MissFox

nice brother gemsy! I'm getting so very excited to have this little lady come already! But she has to wait a few more weeks. Not just because that's when it's ok for her to come but because the shower is tomorrow and i need to make sure i have all the stuff ready for her to come! :D
Tasha- no gas and air here! And TONS of women get epidurals. I'm going to try not to unless I just can't do it anymore but I really really want to avoid getting one. It's in my birth plan for them not to push it on me. I have a pretty high pain tolerance though- I used to have crippling AF cramps that would make me black out and not even 800mg of ibuprofen would help with it so I just went on my day hoping not to pass out while walking to class, lol


----------



## Tasha360

Cant wait to see your pics Laura xx


----------



## loopy82

Tasha360 said:


> Ive got a question for the American ladies- do you have gas and air over there? I just read on a thread in 3rd tri that you dont and that 9/10 women have an epidural, it shocked me a bit tbh. Id love to do a swap and see how different the xperience would be over there xx

How funny, I've just been told that as well! Have to say I'm glad to be here as I really don't like the idea of an epidural, because of the idea of the needle in my back more than anything else.

Have just arrived in London to stay with a friend for a weekend and have to say how impressed I've been with how nice people have been on public transport, have been offered a seat everytime. Didn't actually need to sit down but didn't want to offend anyone who offered, big difference from when I lived here!


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! :wave: 
It has been ages since I've posted as I have been working almost every day until midnight but I do read up and keep up with everyone every night before bed :) I can't believe how close some of us are!! It's starting to really sink in, I need to get my bag ready! (along with many other things) I'm jealous of these long maternity leaves!! Mine starts ON my due date :dohh: 
I finally ordered my carseat/stroller and breast pump, so excited to start getting packages in the mail :happydance:
Tasha, I agree with MissFox, apparently there is only 2 hospitals in the US that will ever use "gas and air" and WAY too many that push epidurals on women here, at the hospital I will be delivering the first thing you do when you get there is watch a video on epidurals and sign a waver "just in case" you need one... I'm hoping as well to do without, I won't be too hard on myself if I end up needed one but I'm planning to labor at home for as long as possible so they can't pressure me too much :thumbup:
Hope everyone is feeling okay today, I've been experiencing a lot of pressure lately and baby boy is rolling and shoving his little feet under my right ribcage so much that I just know it's bruised! Little stinker.. :nope: but other than that I'm getting excited to meet my little man! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Are you given other pain relief options in US or just epi? I wouldn't like that.

I went for my 34 week iron blood test today. Midwife found a vein, stuck the needle so deep in that she went right through it and out the other side. Couldn't get blood until the needle came out and it went everywhere :(
BUT on the ward 1 floor up SIL was in with my lil newborn niece so I went for a quick cuddle! She's sooo adorable :D all she needs now is her cousin to be born!!

I think I'm getting into that emotional phase again. I met my mum and sister at bluewater... Less than an hour after getting there i was so hot and tired and uncomfortable that I got really tearful and upset. It was horrible :( won't be going there again in a hurry...


----------



## bernina

I think in the US our options are epi (I think on OBEM they said in that particular US birthing center 85% of women get epidurals!!!), pain meds in IV, and I think that's about it. So not very many options at all.

Epidurals scare me and I don't like that I'll be stuck nearly in bed after (my hospital does not offer walking epidurals) and that you need a catheter, but I will get one if I am completely miserable from the pain. 

Would love a natural birth, but am a realist and know that when I'm in very bad pain and someone is offering me relief, I very well may take it.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls xx

happy 35 weeks tasha xx

yey on maternity leave :happydance:

my throat / ears are really really sore today :( if its not one thing its another :rofl:


----------



## bernina

Hope you feel better soon Rainbow.


----------



## MissFox

Aww Rainbow! Hope you feel better!!! 

I've decided that Costco needs pregnancy parking... along with every parking lot with more then 50 spaces and every store over a certain square footage.


----------



## UkCath

MissFox said:


> Aww Rainbow! Hope you feel better!!!
> 
> I've decided that Costco needs pregnancy parking... along with every parking lot with more then 50 spaces and every store over a certain square footage.

i can't think i have seen any pregnancy parking any where


----------



## laura3103

hi girls had my 4d scan and omg everyone was crying when they saw my little mans face.

he was being very stubbon and was hiding so i had to turn onto my side so i didnt get to see his face at first but he was worth the wait.

so here is my little boy thankfully he looks like me and gert at the minute fxd that dont change lol.



giving mummy a smile





sucking his thumb


----------



## UkCath

he does look just like your little girl doesn't he. lovely pictures.


----------



## gertrude

awwww he's a cutie :D


----------



## helen1234

awwww gorgeous pics he's a cutie, he looks like gert doesnt he
xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hes gorgeous xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Laura he is a cutie!! Looks just like Gert. :)


----------



## laura3103

hes hes the spit of her she was screaming baby at the screen when she saw him. 

makes me want him here now tho roll on 8 weeks.x


----------



## MissFox

SOOO CUTE! And does look a lot like Gertie!!!


----------



## bernina

Beautiful scan pics laura, he is gorgeous. Looks very much like Gertie!!!!


----------



## camishantel

Great scan pics laura... 

Ok so been to the Dr. today and there is no way he is letting me back to work for even one more week... my BP was high today and he said nope your done... soooooo depending on how the BP is and my growth scan on the 7th might be delivering me at 37 weeks.. YIKES that is only 2 weeks and a few days.. ahhhh


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Aww..Great pics laura3103!! He is so cute!


----------



## lilgemsy

Lovely pics Laura :)

Ahh Cami! That could be so soon! Aha scary yet ohhh so exciting! :D


----------



## camishantel

yep ... I am hoping for a little later because the longer he stays the better... but we shall see..


----------



## lilgemsy

Yeah I hope for longer for you too really, but at the end of the day as long as he's healthy :)

My boobs are like milkyfalls tonight. :| Oh dear. 
Sorry for tmi  Just not used to them leaking this much! xD


----------



## camishantel

mine have been like that for a couple weeks... it is crazy I am like wait no there is not a baby for this yet lol


----------



## lilgemsy

Haha its weird isnt it!
Mine is usually only a few drips a day but on the odd occassion they just dont stop for hours! Like now :|
Its not very comfortable really lol. Even with pads in!


----------



## camishantel

I agree and when mine do that they actually hurt... and it has been happening a lot lately


----------



## lilgemsy

Yeah same here. And feel so heavy!
Ahh at least theyve grown though xD
I never ever thought Id have more than a handful of boobage! But I do! Hahaha.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

eeek cami thats only two days after me !!!!!! scary stuff isnt it lol

my boobs have been more sore over the past few days they arnt really leaking as such they just get a bit crusty :blush: :rofl: unless i squeeze them then they leak a bit


----------



## helen1234

I leaked buckets when preg with Rosie, nothing st all with Rhys and only getting drips now, 
I've been rolling on my birthball I felt all my bones in my hips and back click into place it was wonderful, although birth balls and two yr olds don't go well lol I'm surprised I have a bedroom left after he's played with it.
Can't believe were so close I've still got 6 wks to go, can't wait xx


----------



## chocojen

Hi guys sorry not had time to catch up on everything as ILs are on there way over to lay carpet in the nursery!
However..................................I have finished work! On 2 weeks annual leave now and then mat leave starts in 2 weeks. I was so overwhelmed yesterday as I got given lots of presents, I have only been working in my job for 18 months so wasnt expecting lots of pressies. It feels amazing to have finished although it is also a bit of a wake up call as to what is happening!!!

Have a good weekend ladies will try and catch up properly later.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## UkCath

I bet that felt great. Can't wait to start my leave!

I haven't had leaky boobs yet really... I love my birth ball too!


----------



## JakesMummy

Boobs are insanely leaky . Before last week they just leaked when I squeezed, and just a small drop , now they tingle and do the "let-down" feeling you get when milk let's Down during a feed if throughout the day , feels like a static tingle of electricity, that's Shen j know they a flowing like mad. Ah can't wait to meet our little girl - but she can wait another 7 weeks! 3 weeks 4 days til FULL TERM!!! eeeeekk!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh so sorry for the awful typos!! Poxy phone!


----------



## UkCath

JakesMummy said:


> Boobs are insanely leaky . Before last week they just leaked when I squeezed, and just a small drop , now they tingle and do the "let-down" feeling you get when milk let's Down during a feed if throughout the day , feels like a static tingle of electricity, that's Shen j know they a flowing like mad. Ah can't wait to meet our little girl - but she can wait another 7 weeks! 3 weeks 4 days til FULL TERM!!! eeeeekk!

I know, so exciting!


----------



## MissFox

ITS BABY SHOWER DAYYY!!! 
Any my car and truck are COVERED in snow. I'm almost right at sea level and it very rarely snows here (up in the mountains often). IT was snowing on the beach a lot of yesterday. So beautiful to watch and hasn't happened since the first year I lived in humboldt- about 9 hears ago.

I only leak when I take a warm shower and let it run on my ladies and then if I squeeze my nipple but I try not to do that since I don't want them making a habit of it yet! 

Hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## camishantel

Have a great day and shower Sam


----------



## DanaBump

happy shower day sam!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Enjoy your shower xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Enjoy your baby shower!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks girls!!! I'm so excited! It's only 8am and I have to wait to go to the venue until around 1pm!


----------



## chocojen

have fun sam.

Carpet is down, cot is built OH working on wardrobe now!!!

Soexcited x


----------



## Tasha360

good luck with the shower Sam!

thats great Jen its lovely when it all starts to come together.

Boring day for me today, just been to town gotta start cooking tea now. I could do with a long soak in the bath but i can hardly fit it it now lol and have to shout OH to help me get up
xx


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - hope your shower goes well! :D

Jen - you going to post pics when its all done?! :)

I cant stop eating today xD So hungry!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i wish i could have a bath i can get in but cant get out :rofl:

been at MIL all day :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Shower day Sam!! Will you be posting a pic of your cake?? 

Asfm I am sick...so thankful I have a dr appt monday. I have a low grade fever and a sore throat. My ds just got over it and I usually don't catch colds that easy but I would rather have it than him.


----------



## DanaBump

making the dreaded list of everything that needs to be done before miss abby makes her debut. this could take a while...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Dana. I need to do that as well but it seems a bit overwhelming at the moment so I think I will stick to cleaning for now. LOL


----------



## gertrude

lovely evening with my SIL :) ordered car seat and base and now, with the free cot from a colleague, I think we're done :)

YAY


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Gertrude. I am jealous...I still feel like I have a ton to do...


----------



## gertrude

reeds - I really don't have lots of things, just the main core stuff :) I'm sure I'm underprepared to other people :D but I live in Birmingham where the shops just don't close so I'm not worried if I've forgotten something!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think were just about all sorted , i need more nappies etc in but got most bits


----------



## gertrude

I suspect we'll never have enough nappies :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were getting more size 2 this time as we went a bit ott on the first size with alex


----------



## CottlestonPie

I need more nappies too... And Moses basket bottom sheets. I only have one and need spares for when it gets sicky!

I've had a crazy day. Was in a car accident... Some idiot woman was on the outside lane of a roundabout and decided she didn't actually want to turn off, so she slammed into the side of us :dohh: 
Luckily I was on my way to the hospital with baby clothes for SILs bubba so I got checked out while I was there. Babys fine, I've got a few aches and pains but nothing serious.... Stupid cow though. Me and DF keep running it over in our heads and can't fathom how she even thought she'd be able to cut across 2 lanes of traffic without hitting anyone?!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oh god what a stupid woman !!!

glad your ok x


i must admit im getting more scared of going out in the car the more preg i get


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gertrude that is how I am...basics are covered. And we was blessed at the baby shower with lots of clothes. We have been buying diapers(nappies) since I found out I was pregnant and got more at the shower. But I am also gonna be using cloth diapers while I am home with him. 

Cottles so glad your ok. How crazy and scary!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have loads of blue cloth nappies from alex so dont need more of them

ive just bought the cutest outfit from the buy sell section on here !


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I still need to get cloth ones...I am having a hard time finding a place in the states that sell them. Needless to say they are not very popular over here and most of my friends think I am crazy for even wanting to use them. I need to make a trip to St. Louis cause I know I will find what I want up there.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

maybe put up a thread in the natural parenting section for the US mummies for recommendations x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Rainbow. I hadn't thought of that! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so trying to get some house cleaning today...but this cold is kicking my butt. Gunner is not happy with all the bending and squatting he is so far up in my ribs I don't think he will ever get out. LOL


----------



## JakesMummy

Ugh cleaning andhousework are no fun at this stage!


----------



## camishantel

reeds you will be up here soon.. maybe we could go look for some after the shower? Amber sent me some today they are adorable... still waiting on mom to get here to put up the crib then I will have more pics up


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jake's I know its my least favorite thing right now but it must be done and I am feeling like my whole house needs scrubbed from top to bottom but I am just trying to do a room at a day. 

Cami I love the diapers Chika makes...I am hoping I can get her to sell me some. :)


----------



## camishantel

I'll send you a pic of the ones she sent me... she sells them on e-bay search for teeny tiny hiney


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The one she had on the other thread that she just made is adorable!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Searched ebay for that no luck...but I will pm her on here.


----------



## camishantel

I can't believe how small they are.,..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They didn't look super small on the video she made...I loved how they grew and it even fit her 4 year old.


----------



## camishantel

that video wasn't of her... but she did just make one that fit her 2 yo


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Huh?? She just posted one a bit ago. I am lost. LOL


----------



## camishantel

that is the video she watched to figure out how to make them.. she posted it for another girl that wants to learn how to make them as well


----------



## reedsgirl1138

But the new video is one just made...it was just a few pages ago. It wasn't on how to make one...byt anywhooo it doesn't matter. I am gonna order from her anyway. Hopefully.


----------



## camishantel

ahh I must have missed it... I will have to go back and watch it


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

its 3.45am and im up with a poorly little boy :( 


how on earth am i gonna manage when they both get poorly?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hugs Rainbow. I hope he gets to feeling better. XX Its not easy when you have 2 sick but you will be able to handle it.


----------



## camishantel

this is super funny listening to my moms BF putting my crib together he is getting so frustrated...


----------



## DanaBump

finished my list, did so by room and it takes up the whole page! :dohh: most of it is cleaning, stuff that we've missed that i feel should be done, washing her stuff ect. 

i have yet to make a list of everything we need to buy, figure it's pointless until after the shower next weekend.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Anyone else not have anything ready? I have everything I need (have diapers but need more, obviously) but I have nothing set up and ready. I think I need to put the Hershey's Kisses down and get my fat pregnant ass moving.


----------



## bernina

Reeds, check out www.diaperswappers.com, lots of info on cloth diapers in the US. Make sure to check out their forums, you can post what area you're in and you'll get lots of ladies willing to help you out with stores that are nearby or great online stores to order from.

I've bought a bunch of used fuzzi bunz off ebay, some happy heineys, and organic cotton prefolds (the old fashioned pin or snappi diapers) from green mountain diapers online. Once I figure out what I like best I'll be ordering more of that type. I heard prefolds are best for newborns but obviously the pockets (which are as easy to use as disposables, all one piece, no cover needed) are much more convenient and baby-sitter/daddy friendly.


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, hope Alex feels better soon.


----------



## gertrude

urgh ladies :( I was up at 4am with a very upset tummy (liquid bum as we lovingly know it as in this house :D)

no tummy ache, no nothing, just woke up went to the loo and woah :(

was up for an hour :( I don't feel ill now either - what the hell was that about?


----------



## bernina

\Sorry you were up so early gertrude, glad that you're not feeling ill. Have no clue what could have caused the upset, but sometimes I get that too (pregnant or not). Usually something I ate that didn't agree with me.

It's 5am here and DH went out to a concert last night and still isn't home. I knew he'd be late but this is unlike him. Finally got a hold of a friend he was out with and he's asleep on his couch (also unlike DH, but would rather that than him attempt to drive of course). Text wouldn't have hurt when he arrived there though to let me know where he was. Now I can't sleep and have a friend's baby shower at noon that DH was supposed to drive me to and help unload the presents. Don't very much think he'll be in any shape to do that now.

Part that frustrates me the worst is I had no way to get a hold of him all night. Not that I needed to, but I keep asking him to always be reachable because you never know when I might need to go to hospital. He's usually so good about all this. Ah well, I suppose we all have one of those nights. Just hope I can get back to sleep soon otherwise it's bag city under my eyes!!!


----------



## chocojen

Yes gemsy will be posting pics on here once it is sorted, might not be til later in the week though. My parents are coming over today to help with the flatpack furniture.

Tasha it feels amazing, I think the combination of starting to have a nursery and finishing work is making me realise the enormity of what is happening to us!

Gertrude I often get experiences like that.....or used to til I fell pregnant now I am constipated the whole time! I used to keep immodium in my handbag!!

We went to a friends for a dinner party last night and I had a great time, til they started reminding us of things we still need to get.....oh well lots more shopping time available now I am not working!

xxx


----------



## gertrude

well it seems my brother was the same on friday night and as i spent yesterday evening with his wife i'm blaming him!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh morning ladies. Feel really rough today. Definitely think muscles around pelvis and bottom of bump are bruised from the car accident. It's sooo uncomfortable and my knee keeps seizing up. Think I'll be claiming for personal injury as the only pain relief I can take is paracetamol and I'll be lucky to find a physio who will take on a preg woman.

Bubs is all bunched up on one side too and won't budge.


----------



## Tasha360

Oh no cottleston hope you feel better soon!

Hope Alex gets better too, Jaimee was up in the night being sick too.

Whats everyone up to today? Im cooking a beef dinner and then my cousin is coming over later on with his 2 kids so that'll be fun. Getting lots of sharp shooting pains today too duno what all thats about, maybe of of the babies is lay on a nerve. 

xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend! I am...I had my shower yesterday and got a bunch of stuff we needed for the baby! She is definitely loved by many! I will be spending today sorting everything out and i will try and post a pic of her nursery later :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Cottleston I agree with claiming personal injury.. Odds are stacked against the other woman!! 

Today dean has taken Jake out for access hours - not quite sure where or what but it gave me a chance to crack on tidying and painting without Jake touching everything and causing a trail of destruction behind me! Bout to have a shower then cook a lamb roast .. We usually have dinner around 6pm ish.

Can't wait for tomorrow..soft play or toddler group for Jake, then swimming in the afternoon - can't wait to feel weightless in the water. It's getting out, I dislike, you suddenly remember his heavy bump is lol!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks girls alex seems alot better today , weve just got in from pizza hut

the hot cookie dough :cloud9:


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg Cottles thats terrible about the crash! Hope it wasnt too bad and youre all ok :)

Hope anyone whos feeling ill is feeling better soon.

Seems pregnant women are proper little night owls xD We all seem to be awake till all hours, eh!

Ahh I dont know whats happening to me today lol. I feel.... weird. I cant explain. I just feel like Im not here, kinda? And Im really breathless and drowsy and just dont have much energy at all. I cant stop shaking either. Mainly my hands. Theyre just like really really shaky! 
Anyone else had this?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gem u had ur iron checked lately?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'd agree with rainbow gem, get ur iron levels checked out, mine dropped really quickly and I was just like that! If ur not a fan of iron tablets spatone is really good :)


----------



## caro103

heya girls, wow lots to catch up on!

hope everyones ok :S, sounds like a lot of bugs flying around!

Gem, hope your alright hun :hugs:

can't quite believe I don;t have to get up for work in the morning...v weird! lol. 

My ankles have vanished :( and my feet are all puffy too! not liking the new look at all! lol, at least in no more than 7ish wks bubs should be here! :D xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Yeah I get it checked like every week because I have severe anemia. Im on like 3 tabs a day for it atm and the consultant has said I might need a blood transfusion sooo meh.
It doesnt usually make me feel like I have today though!


----------



## Tasha360

Im on 3 tablets a day too Gem. They said they might have to start giving me injections though because im sick quite alot xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

they normaly give ferrous sulphate , have they considered ferrous fumerate instead? some people tollerate it better x


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha - hope it doesnt come to you needing injections :/ 
I should find out tomorrow whether Ill be having the transfusion thing or not.
Have they told you how low yours is? Mine was 8.8 last time it was checked.


----------



## JakesMummy

Omg mine was a 9 and I am only on one tablet a day!?! Wtf!? No wonder nothing feels right still!!! Looks like I'll be asking my midwife what the 28 week results were!


----------



## MissFox

My baby shower was FUN FUN FUN but no one really looked at my registry so I got TONS of pacifiers and teethers and newborn clothes (I didn't want any newborn because I had so many!) 45 RSVP'd but 25 showed up. But regardless of the downfalls it was still AMAZING! I had so much fun mingling with everyone and just seeing faces I haven't seen in a long time. Oh- and one of my gifts went missing from the back of my truck!!! I'm very sad my highchair is GONE! I hope it turns up and didn't get stolen!

But now I just got back from L&D- I started having lots of braxton hicks (that were apparently real enough contractions). From 12:45 to 2:15 I had 10 so I went in to get monitored. For the next 2 hours I had them every 10 minutes (couple weren't regular.. upto 15 minutes between) Then the next 2 hours they started to slow but I still have them every time I stand up. I want this baby to make it to full term! DH keeps saying "NO SHE CAN COME NOW" but really- I need to get in a couple more weeks of work or we're royally screwed!
Sorry for the downer of a post.


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies, 

Well I a shattered after this weekend and soooooo relieved not to be going to work!!!!! We got the carpet down in the nursery and finally finished building all the furniture at about 1930 last night thanks to a huge help from all my family, if we were doing it on our own I think we would still not be done now!!! I just need to sort what we want where and then put some shelves,curtains, light shade up and then all my pirates can go in!!!! I will post pics soon.
Sam dont be following the examples of tasha and rainbow, some of these babies need to be born in april!!!! Glad all is ok now.
Gem hope todays appt goes well with the consultant

Everyone else have a great day x


----------



## Tasha360

I dont know what my levels were Gem but they said im due for a retest so im presuming they are going to sort it out later when i go for monitoring. 
Just 3 days and ill have my induction date, Cant believe we are in March tomorrow, my babies will defo be born in march!
xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Sorry if tmi girls but i have had quite a bit of greeny colour discharge since yesterday, has anyone else had this or know what it could be? xx


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - Glad you enjoyed your shower! :D
Also fingers crossed your LO stays in till full term! 

Jen - Sounds like youve been a busy bee still despite being off work  Cant wait to see pics! Dont overdo it though, remember to rest!

Tash - Ahh how exciting! Thats 31 days at most left of being pregnant then?! :D
Also, not sure about the discharge... maybe phone MW and ask?

Ive got a nasty little rash today and yesterday on my belly... Not too sure what it is. Ive been put on Metronidazole tablets (which I started taking yesterday) and well just wondering if it could be a reaction to that or something?
Kinda gross but pic attached of some of the rash haha. Ignore any hair... Im like a yeti since I got pregnant.
Any of you had anything like this?
 



Attached Files:







DSC00235.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

tasha i had some nasty discharge the other day kinds greeny/yellow got results today and its thrush so maybe worth getting checked

im absolutely exausted - ive figured out its loads worse after my tablets and when i checked the info my tablets cause tiredness :dohh:

gem rash could be off tablets but is it anywhere else? hands/feet etc? worth mentioning to midwife just incase x


----------



## lilgemsy

Nah its only on my stomach.
Its quite stingy... like my top seems to be irritating it aswell :/ 
Im going to see the consultant in a few hours so Ill show it to him and hope he knows what it is! 

Got my scan in about an hour ^_^ Yayy


----------



## Tasha360

thanks, yeah ill ask them later when i get monitored. Do they have to take a swab or anything to check Rainbow? 

Good luck with the scan Gem xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yeah they normally take a swab but may just give you canestan anyway to take now as well as the swab x


----------



## helen1234

it sounds like a bit of plug, i had a show last monday it was more pink and clear with blood in it, they didnt swab me for thrush though just a hormone swab feotal fibronectin just check the cervical hormone change they can get a rough idea if your likely to go into labour within 2 weeks.

but i lost my plug 3 week before i had rhys and when my waters broke there was more, think it can grow back, mention it when you go back xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Gem that rash could be PUPS...its a pregnancy induced rash. Thers is more to it than that but I am not sure to be honest. I have known a few woman to get it and I am not sure what causes it. But hope your dr has a answer for you. XX


----------



## bernina

sam, glad you had a nice time at your shower, but sorry the contractions sent you to the hospital. Did they say it was normal or will they be monitoring you more closely now?

The last few days my BH contractions have been getting really strong and regular to the point they're quite uncomfortable and sometimes make me gasp when they start. Of course every time I try to time them that's when they decide to ease up. I also think baby recently changed positions, started getting hiccups down real low in middle of pelvis and slight to the left, before that they were always on the right side. My bump has sort of changed shapes too, so wonder if those contractions kind of forced her into the head down position. Have an appt tomorrow so will see if they can tell me if she's moved.

Gemsy, hope they're able to give you some relief for the rash and good luck at the scan!

Tasha, good luck at your appt, hope it's just something minor.


----------



## bernina

Sister in law had her baby girl yesterday, 8 lbs 7 oz, 21" long, they named her Natalia. She's beautiful and perfect. Makes me want to hold my little one so bad, but of course she better stay in there for just a bit longer. I still need to pack my hospital bag and get the car seat installed!

DH and I are off work today watching SIL's 2 1/2 year old twins. Quite the workout, hope I'm cut out for this mothering thing. DH has quite a bit more patience than I do, that's for sure. He's playing with them and I'm on the computer :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

How on earth do you folks get doctors appointments???
I phoned mine, they refused to book me in for an emergency appointment (what qualifiesas an emergency? Cause id have assumed 35w preg, car crash, pains would be sufficient), refused to let me join my OH this evening as he's booked in on their "commuter service" after 6pm, and their online priority service that I signed up for doesn't have any appointments until Thursday.

Sigh.
I'm feeling so worn down and tearful today... This hasnt helped really.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mines really good, u just go on a morning and its first come first serve

do u have a walk in day unit at hospital u can go to?


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> How on earth do you folks get doctors appointments???
> I phoned mine, they refused to book me in for an emergency appointment (what qualifiesas an emergency? Cause id have assumed 35w preg, car crash, pains would be sufficient), refused to let me join my OH this evening as he's booked in on their "commuter service" after 6pm, and their online priority service that I signed up for doesn't have any appointments until Thursday.
> 
> Sigh.
> I'm feeling so worn down and tearful today... This hasnt helped really.

i dont know why you're having such difficulty. all i need to do i say anything and my dr/nurse is telling me to come in, if i were you i'd demand to be seen and looked at.

sam- are you out now? everything back to being ok? i would've smacked dh a good one for saying she could come a month early without having everything you need, including funds. 

going for a growth u/s today. sure hope the stress of last night (long story) didn't hurt her any. maybe got 5 hours of sleep so i'm not doing too hot.

can't wait for this coming weekend! saturday the girls and i are going out for chinese and then getting mani/pedis. a friend of my birthday is that night so even more girl time that night. then sunday is the baby shower already! can't wait for the sea of pink that's about to overtake our house!!

have a good week girls!


----------



## bernina

Sorry you're not able to get in Cottleston, seems like you should be considered quite a high priority! I already had my appointment scheduled so was fortunate that these new contractions started only a few days before hand.


----------



## caro103

eek hope all these contractions settle down! we all need to cook our babies for just a bit longer yet :)

I've had a v v expensive day, car failed its mot! grrr, so had to get brake pads and discs replaced at a cost of £280!! plus the mot, plus tax i'm totally near enough £500 :S, ouch! but at least now I can drive it tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I wanna feel a contraction. It would be exciting. I think I felt my first braxton hick yesterday. Though I might have felt them before and confused it on baby movement. Yesterday's was a bit painful. 

Though we should all be cooking a bit longer. Babies ultimately dictate when they want out. :) We are just along for the ride. 

I've officially figured out that my pregnant body is rejecting onions. Had them yesterday at a friend's house in a pot roast. I woke up almost exactly 12 hrs later with a HORRID case of butt sickness. :( I told DH that this was labor practice. I was sobbing, my intestines were so upset!! 

DH was fine though, and we had the same thing! Ugh. My stupid preggo intestines and their fickleness.


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottles - dont you have a walk in centre or anything like that near by?

Reeds - thanks for the heads up on the PUPs thing, Ill have to look into it.

Consultant was a different one and he was SHIT. I got told absolutely nothing. He didnt get my blood results up so Im none the wiser about my anemia. I told him about the rash while he was feeling baby and he said we'd talk about it when we got back to sitting down... and he didnt mention it again! So I have a horrible rash that I know nothing about.
He also didnt know what my tablets where for other than an infection. But what infection? He didnt know! And neither do I since I just got a letter saying I had an infection and to take the tabs  So now I dont know whether to be taking them or not.
Argh Im so angry. It was kinda a waste of time because Im still as clueless about everything now as I was before I went :/

The scan showed that Ollie is measuring about 3 weeks too small though. So having another growth scan at 36 weeks ish. :/


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't have a walk-in centre and the local hospital has epic queues for a&e this time of day so im just going to show up at doctors when they open in the morning and not leave until I've been looked at.

Sorry to hear about your consultant gem :hugs: can you arrange to see a different one at all? I don't understand why they can't/don't give you the info you ask for because it's surely all in your records right in front of them??


----------



## caro103

:( how annoying gem! perhaps go visit your gp about the rash?


----------



## MissFox

Thanks girls! I'm doing better now- but still having them when I go from sitting/laying down to standing so it's a lazy day of telling DH what to do :thumbup: I have to wash a bunch of the clothes (he has to wash a bunch of the clothes :haha:) we got from a friend as hand me downs. I really want to go to Target today and exchange stuff we got but we'll see. I had a good long cry at DH because we are so not ready for this baby! Upside- my urine sample came back great- no nothing that should have been there! Last appointment there was a little bit of protein (but I was dehydrated and had sex that morning) but last night there was none. 

Cottleston- I just went into the hospital- no call or anything. I have a feeling if I called my Dr office they would have told me to take a tylenol, drink some more water and put my feet up because there was NO WAY that I could be having regular contractions at 34 weeks. It was kind of a relief that when they hooked me up I was having them every 10 minutes and they knew that I wasn't lying. I hope you get to see someone- they would have wanted to monitor the baby for a couple hours here just because you were in a crash- even if there was no issues and youfelt like nothing was wrong.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Thanks girls! I'm doing better now- but still having them when I go from sitting/laying down to standing so it's a lazy day of telling DH what to do :thumbup: I have to wash a bunch of the clothes (he has to wash a bunch of the clothes :haha:) we got from a friend as hand me downs. I really want to go to Target today and exchange stuff we got but we'll see. I had a good long cry at DH because we are so not ready for this baby! Upside- my urine sample came back great- no nothing that should have been there! Last appointment there was a little bit of protein (but I was dehydrated and had sex that morning) but last night there was none.
> 
> Cottleston- I just went into the hospital- no call or anything. I have a feeling if I called my Dr office they would have told me to take a tylenol, drink some more water and put my feet up because there was NO WAY that I could be having regular contractions at 34 weeks. It was kind of a relief that when they hooked me up I was having them every 10 minutes and they knew that I wasn't lying. I hope you get to see someone- they would have wanted to monitor the baby for a couple hours here just because you were in a crash- even if there was no issues and youfelt like nothing was wrong.

it's so odd that everyone's having such trouble with their dr's believing them, or giving help. my dr gave me a 24 hour number i could use if the contractions got steady. i guess i'll just count my blessings, but feel really bad for all you ladies with crappy dr's. first time mommy's need a little extra hand holding, any decent health care professional would know and understand that. plus, if a pregnant woman tells you her contractions are steady, who are you as a health care professional to not believe them? 

makes me so darn upset! :grr:


----------



## MissFox

It's like when I was asking about the "toothpick poking my cervix" feeling to one of the Drs. She told me it was ligament pain and started pointing to my inner thigh ans telling me that I also feel it there (but I don't) and explaining something completely different from what I was trying to tell her I was feeling. Very frustrating!


----------



## DanaBump

oh yea, i get those all the time but nothing in the thigh. i've never felt anything in my thighs. *insert joke here* :haha:. 

yup the loopies have settled in with the lack of :sleep:.

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: :haha: 
Seriously! I was like YOU ARENT EVEN LISTENING TO ME!! 
Then they wouldn't check me because they didn't want to stimulate any more contractions.


----------



## JakesMummy

If anything the stabbing pain can sometimes mean the cervix is effacing or even dilating . I swear gps piss me off when they try telling u different and u are the one in pain!! 

Our doctors is hard to see, too. U have to book in advance or ring up on the day at 8am...by the time u get put through all appointments for that day may have gone, then u ring back at 2.30pm for emergencys, although in the past as soon as I mention the word pregnant they suddenly have appointments for an hours time!!! For sone reason my gp is always booked up for fortnights at a time. How shit!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gem here is a link about PUPPS 

https://dermatology.about.com/cs/pregnancy/a/puppp.htm

I had a great dr appt today!! Gunner has flipped and now is head down..which explains the new pressure I have been having. Also they did a internal scan to check placenta and it has moved as well!! Gunner's head is right on my cervix! So come on April I am ready to met my little boy! I am so happy now. :)


----------



## lilgemsy

caro103 said:


> :( how annoying gem! perhaps go visit your gp about the rash?

Ive just got back from there now... turns out I have shingles. :wacko:
Seems like Im getting everything during this pregnancy!
They havent given me any treatment or anything though... just told me to stay away from other pregnant women :|


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Gem here is a link about PUPPS
> 
> https://dermatology.about.com/cs/pregnancy/a/puppp.htm
> 
> I had a great dr appt today!! Gunner has flipped and now is head down..which explains the new pressure I have been having. Also they did a internal scan to check placenta and it has moved as well!! Gunner's head is right on my cervix! So come on April I am ready to met my little boy! I am so happy now. :)

thats fantastic news!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lilgemsy said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> :( how annoying gem! perhaps go visit your gp about the rash?
> 
> Ive just got back from there now... turns out I have shingles. :wacko:
> Seems like Im getting everything during this pregnancy!
> They havent given me any treatment or anything though... just told me to stay away from other pregnant women :|Click to expand...

oh no !!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Gem. I didn't even think of shingles. I don't think is a treatment for it...I thought it just had to run its course. I am so sorry your having such a rough time hun. 

Thanks Rainbow. I am so exited. I kinda thought he turned the other day while I was on my hands and knees cleaning the fridge cause I had a funny pain that was sharp and quick and then all was fine..but I had also notice his movements were different. I can't even tell you how relieved I am.


----------



## DanaBump

lilgemsy said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> :( how annoying gem! perhaps go visit your gp about the rash?
> 
> Ive just got back from there now... turns out I have shingles. :wacko:
> Seems like Im getting everything during this pregnancy!
> They havent given me any treatment or anything though... just told me to stay away from other pregnant women :|Click to expand...

one of my friends had shingles while preggy, they can't give you a thing besides tylenol which of course works about as well as water..


----------



## DanaBump

just found out my sister in law (married to my brother) is having a girl!!! dr sd not to take tags off anything as could change but fairly sure it's a girl. so awesome abby will have a cousin only a couple months younger than her that she can be bff's with!! 

ALSO found out my other sister in law (thru marriage) is also very early pregnant! 

babies everywhere!!! :cloud9:


----------



## gertrude

gemsy - shingles is a re-activation of the chicken pox virus

once you've had chicken pox the virus never leaves your system but just sits in the nervous system minding it's own business but it can be re-activated. Normally because of stress/being very run down (which is what caused mine a couple of years ago). Where you get the spots is the end of the nerve it has attached to :) It's why it's often on one side of the body only or in a line :)

please please please take this as a warning to SLOW DOWN - look after yourself, be nice to yourself, it's so important if you want to get better soon

and no scratching the spots!

I think pickle has moved from being head down as I don't have the same pressure at the bottom of my bump :( bugger


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Anyone else feel like they are ALWAYS hungry??:shrug: It seems like i can eat something and turn around and im hungry again!:haha:


----------



## Tasha360

oh no Gem, take care of yourself you really are having a tough time of it :-(

Great news Reeds glad gunners changed position.

Had my monitoring etc and all was fine. They took a swab to see what the discharge was but said its more than likely thrush as ive been on antibiotics for a urine infection. So next appt is now Weds night for the all important growth scan xx


----------



## gertrude

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Anyone else feel like they are ALWAYS hungry??:shrug: It seems like i can eat something and turn around and im hungry again!:haha:

yep :blush:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

gertrude said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like they are ALWAYS hungry??:shrug: It seems like i can eat something and turn around and im hungry again!:haha:
> 
> yep :blush:Click to expand...

I have been trying to eat fruit and other healthy things since i always feel hungry...but its hard since all the sweets and things look so good :blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Anyone else feel like they are ALWAYS hungry??:shrug: It seems like i can eat something and turn around and im hungry again!:haha:

i go through stages of being always hungry then not wanting anything at all


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

goos luck for wed tasha x


----------



## bernina

Gemsy, so sorry to hear about the shingles. My former boss at work had that and it was a rough go for her. She also developed them quite early in her pregnancy so had to deal with them for a lot longer. As others have said, please put your feet up, eat well, drink lots, and take care of yourself. Don't try to do too much and try to avoid stressful situations (other than the whole being pregnant and anemic thing). Sending lots of positive vibes your way that it will go away as quickly as possible.

Reeds, so happy to hear that Gunner has turned and most importantly placenta is no longer over cervix, that is wonderful news!! 

Tasha, glad they think it's just thrush, hope whatever treatment they give you clears it up quickly.

:rofl: I can't stop laughing at the term butt sickness. I think I'm going to use that from now!!!


CaseyBaby718 said:


> I woke up almost exactly 12 hrs later with a HORRID case of butt sickness.


----------



## kennyb

Been trying to keep up with the posts over the past few days - there's been loads of points of discussion and I've enjoyed reading everyone's opinions.

BF or bottles - will try for BF but this might be difficult with twins and I wasn't very successful with Erin (my DD) as my milk took 8 days to come in resulting in a very frustated baby and mum. What I won't do this time though is let the breasfeeding police affect me as much as they did last time - my body, my babies, my decision!!

Nappies - will be disposables all the way. I use my washing machine too much as it is!!

GBSS - was tested for this with DD (neg) and have also sent swabs off to the Doctors Lab for this pregnancy - just come back neg. Read some horrible stories about how this can effect newborns so fully support the GBSS campaign for every pregnant women to be tested in the UK as standard.

Really jealous of all the baby showers going on - think they sound great. Had a very diluted version of this on my last day at work (desk decorated, lots of presents, nice long lunch with friends/colleagues) which was lovely.

Sorry that some mummies to be are having a rough time of it at the moment - we're all on the home straight now ladies and will soon be meeting our babies.

Gonna attempt to attach a bump picture now taken at 35 + 2 and some nursery pictures (excuse the messy room - it's not quite sorted yet!!).

Don't think it's worked but must go as i think it's a twin special on One Born Every minute - will try again!!
 



Attached Files:







059.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 14









060.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 14









061.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 13









062.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 13









057.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AmethystDream

Sorry I haven't been about ladies but I have been thinking about you all and it just took me ages to catch up with everyone and their news.

Hope you and your bumps are doing well :flower:

Tonight I suddenly feel as if I've been inflated. I am so uncomfortable, huge and don't even get me started on the backache.

So much to do and so little time. Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great news Reeds glad he has changed position.:)

Hope the scan goes well on Wed. Tasha!

Gem- I am so sorry your having such a rough time. Hope you can get some rest!

Kennyb- Love your bump and nursery!


----------



## bernina

kennyb, LOVE the nursery and your bump looks great!!! You and Tasha are making twin baby bumps look quite well!!!

Totally agree on the BF'ing, don't let anyone force you to do something you don't want to do or feel guilty. Bottle or breast it doesn't matter, you are providing for your babies and that is what counts. BF'ing is a big undertaking for a single baby, let alone twins. My SIL found she was only able to do a nighttime feeding for the twins and the rest of the time she gave them formula and pumped a bit throughout the day to maintain her supply. In the end a happy and less stressed Momma is the very best thing for you kids, so just do whatever works for you and your situation.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha good luck with scan wed hope both babies have been growing up a storm in there. :) 

Kennyb great bump! Loving those twin bumps of you and Tasha. 

Thanks for all the well wishes now that I am not anxious about a csection I am so ready to have April here and get on with l&d.


----------



## caro103

oh no gemsy, have to say it did cross my mind it looked a tad like shingles when u posted you pic :S. I had shingles the month I concieved! its horrible hun, make sure u rest plenty, have some cold flannels handy as they really sooth the spots/pain. I pretty much soaked my clothes and that helped loads. And take paracetamol to help relive the pain, hopefully it won't be a bad bad dose, I needed 3 days off work then prob took another couple of wks to feel fully better :hugs:

I seem to have developed thrush :( seems none of us are getting away with an easy end to pregnancy :(


----------



## Tasha360

Love your bump Kennyb!! and great nursery. I had a good old cry at the twins born on one born every minute tonight.

I have a new bump pic to upload but its on my phone which is dead so ill do it tomorrow. 

Im off to bed now as i cant sit comfortably on the chair, i have soo much pressure in my bum, not even my ball is helping now :-( 
Night girls xxx


----------



## DanaBump

went to u/s today and abby is doing just great! :thumbup:

she's measuring still 1 week ahead and in the 58%, so basically right on. 4lbs 15 oz with 1/2 lb give or take on either end. 

the best news for me (cuz now that she's healthy, i can afford to pay attention), even tho this past month i've done nothing but eat like a horse i've only gained a total of 15 lbs!!!! :happydance:

enjoy pics! still can't get a decent photo of her face
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9









Image1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9









Image2.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 8









Image3.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 9









Image4.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great pics Dana!!! She is adorable...I love the pic that shows her hair already lol


----------



## camishantel

Sandi that is great news... 
Tasha hope all goes well wed. 
Kenny love the bump and nursery pics. 
Dana lovely scan pics.
Gem- sorry about the shingles hun.. take care
AFM.. I have been sick... ugh.. I have a case of liquid bum as well and have been having crying spells today.. I am stressed about my shower as there is hardly anyone coming and I still need so much.. I have a lot of bump pressure and am having issues with getting around... good news is I have a grandma coming tomorrow to help get some more things ready and cleaned and another grandma coming thursday to help out...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana your little girl is a cutie. Love the hair.


----------



## MissFox

Back in the hospital. They are now deciding to try to figure out why I have contractions every time I stand up or change positions in bed. Or if I bend over or anything :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Sam! I really hope they get it figured out. XXX


----------



## bernina

Good luck MissFox, hope they're able to sort it out. Tell Rosie she still could use a few more weeks inside Mommy!!! :)


----------



## camishantel

good luck Sam... hope they figure it out soon...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope they find out why it's happening Sam x

Its 2:40am and I got up to pee but can't get back to sleep. More aches are showing themselves after the car crash. Im getting a sharp pain across lower bump when I change position or lean forward too far or sit still too long. So sore and sooo annoying.


----------



## camishantel

:hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

just so everyone knows, sam is in l&d. apparently her cervix is soft and open a fingertip, tho nurses say that could be normal? they took the swab to see how close to labor she is but also giving a shot to relax her uterus. as long as that works, she'll be home tonight.

fingers crossed miss rosie stays put!


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - Hope they get it sorted soon and LO stays in there longer! Keep us updated if possible!
Dana - congrats on the soon-to-be new additions to your family ^_^
Emmys - Im seriously like ALWAYS hungry lol. I cant eat too much though or I be sick D:
Tasha - Shame that you have thrush... it can be a pain! But at least it is only thrush :) Hope it gets sorted soon! And best of luck for Wednesday!
KennyB - gorgeous bump! ^_^ looks like the room is coming together very nicely too :)
Amethyst && Cami - Hope you both are feeling better soon. -hugs... as long as none of you have had chicken pox so I cant infect you xD-
Dana - Lovely scan pics ^_^ Shes going to be a cutie!

Ahh Ive been asleep but woke up because of this stupid rash being stingy. Also noticed its on my leg now  Thought it was only supposed to go around your stomache or something... ah well. 
Its like almost 3am... so officially the 1st March.
Which means...
WE'RE ALL GOING TO BE MUMMIES NEXT MONTH! xD
Ahhh!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope ur ok sam xxxxxx

these babies are trying their hardest to come early arnt they ?

i think im going to have to start sleeping on the sofa , the bed really really hurts my hips so im up all night , it takes me about 20 mins to turn over ! 

im shattered!


----------



## chocojen

Monring,

Sam, tell rosie to start behaving! Hope you are home soon

Gem sorry to hear you are poorly, sounds like you have had a rough pregnancy

Reeds so pleased gunner has reposistioned himself

Rainbow me too, turning is rapidly becoming harder and harder

AFM had a lovely day yesterday and off to see my friend today who is 37 weeks (she was in a bump photo i posted a while ago). She is getting inpatient and wants her baby to arrive now!

I will try and do some pics of the nursery so far later

xxxx


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> Also noticed its on my leg now  Thought it was only supposed to go around your stomache or something... ah well.

it'll appear at the end of whatever nerve its attached to in the spine :)

you really need to rest up - are you working? if so call in sick NOW


----------



## kennyb

Ahh - thanks for all your lovely comments. My bump feels huge to me but that may be because I can't stop eating jaffa cakes and nothing to do with babies!!

The nursery is coming along (I've attached another pic) but most of the stuff in there will be downstairs when they eventually arrive. We haven't put the cots up yet as they'll be in our room for the first few months in their cribs.

Tash - I cried when the twins were born too although it doesn't take much to set me off nowadays - they're not so gentle with the old c-sections are they!!

Miss Fox - hope everything is o.k and you manage to cook bubs for a while longer.

Lilgemsy - you've had so much happen during your pregnancy and yet always sound so positive - good on you girl!!

On a completely different topic - has anyone started or considered drinking raspberry leaf tea yet?
 



Attached Files:







058.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - Luckily Im off! Got signed off a few weeks back now :D
I was going to pop into work this week though to see the girls but that wont be happening now as I work in a school  Dont want to cause an outbreak of chicken pox in all the poor kids who havent had it! xD

Kennyb - I absolutely lovee the furniture set youve used for the room. Looks like very good quality stuff!

Kinda off topic but FOB needs a slap haha. He phoned me having a go, accusing me of seeing someone new... but seriously where do I go to meet anyone other than the doctors/hospital?! xD 
Turns out hes shagging some skank so thought he'd try and make out like its me seeing someone so he doesnt feel as bad T_T
Oh and shes announced on FB that she hates me... yet she doesn't know me  so LOL. Ive heard shes trying to get preggo to him too. Good luck to her with that. Hes not very good daddy material - friggs off when you need him most!
Hope he knows skank isnt going anywhere near my child, though!
/rant, sorry xD


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls, any news from Sam yet? Hope alls ok

Dana love the pics, especially the hair one its amazing!

Ive got sickness and the runs again this morning. Fed up of it now! My bumps really achy too and i had no sleep. I just keep telling myself not long to go now, i cant take much more. I think its twin 2's position thats making me sooo uncomfy and the fact i seem to be having BH's 24/7.

Sorry to have a moan girls just having one of those days

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope ur feeling better soon tasha , amd just remember ur allowed to moan twice as much as the rest of us ! :rofl:


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> Gertrude - Luckily Im off! Got signed off a few weeks back now :D
> I was going to pop into work this week though to see the girls but that wont be happening now as I work in a school  Dont want to cause an outbreak of chicken pox in all the poor kids who havent had it! xD
> 
> Kennyb - I absolutely lovee the furniture set youve used for the room. Looks like very good quality stuff!
> 
> Kinda off topic but FOB needs a slap haha. He phoned me having a go, accusing me of seeing someone new... but seriously where do I go to meet anyone other than the doctors/hospital?! xD
> Turns out hes shagging some skank so thought he'd try and make out like its me seeing someone so he doesnt feel as bad T_T
> Oh and shes announced on FB that she hates me... yet she doesn't know me  so LOL. Ive heard shes trying to get preggo to him too. Good luck to her with that. Hes not very good daddy material - friggs off when you need him most!
> Hope he knows skank isnt going anywhere near my child, though!
> /rant, sorry xD

YAy to being signed off :) I shall stop fretting :D

Boo to the shit FOB though - sounds a truly fucked up individual from what you've posted - better off without mate x


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Tasha. Get yourself curled up on the couch and whack a good film on or something... Just try to take it easy! I hope you feel better soon :)

And yeah Gertrude he is pretty fucked up! Just hope my little Ollie doesnt take after him too much. 

Is anyone still working at this stage? 
If anyone is then woah. You girls must be strong haha!


----------



## gertrude

i'm at work until 2 weeks on Friday - it's not too bad tbh, I've been pretty OK

except I have a cold today (I'm a bad patient with a cold) and when I walk I have a pain so bad at the front it feels like I'm being stabbed through my urethra - I assume it's the ligament at the front of my pelvis but bloody hell it's making me walk funny!

pickle is very quiet today though - although it just kicks as I typed that :D


----------



## lilgemsy

Another 2 weeks of it O_O omg lol. 
Dont know how you do it!
Im tired from just being at home haha.
Sorry to hear about the cold and pain though... hope it gets better soon! And dont be working too hard - make sure to take it easy because a little cold can run you down before you know it!


----------



## Tasha360

Wish i could Gem I have to do housework, prepare tea, go to the post office and go and pick Jaimee up now after Demi has had lunch. xx


----------



## gertrude

I run a £1.2m project 4 days a week, have another job 1 day a week (same employer) and I do a phd part time - I don't know how to take it easy :blush:

actually that is a serious issue, I'm petrified of not working - what the HELL am I going to do with myself?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I know exactly what you mean gertrude! It was lovely to be at home last time, but after 3 months I was climbing the walls and desperate to do something!
I run an ethical gift shop and I'm getting my supervisors to email me every monday with the weekly breakdown whilst I'm off, plus photos of window displays and other VM stuff.
What can I say, i love my job! I understand why some people take a long time off or give up work altogether, but it's not for me :)


----------



## SazzleR

34 weeks today so I'm starting my perineal massage regime (eek!) and gonna start on one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day then up it every 2 weeks to get to 3 cups a day by the end. Anyone else doing the massage thing? I don't fancy doing it but I'll try anything not to tear or be cut! 

Just on a free period at work & I so wish there was somewhere I could snooze cos I'm knackered today despite going to bed at 9pm last night. Only 8 more days after this one but it can't come quick enough! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Lol Gertrude! Im sure youll find plenty to do once youre off hun 
Should invest in a games console... they keep you busy! I got a DS and 2 pokemon games and because Im utter rubbish at games its taking me ages to complete them xD

Sazzler - Ive heard that massage thing can hurt lol. Good luck with it. Dont you stick your thumbs up yourself for it or something? D: 
My MW told me that if you just take the pushing part of labour slowly and do exactly as they say then you shouldnt tear anyways - its the baby coming out too quick which causes you to rip/tear apparently. But we'll soon find out eh xD

Does anyone know anything about Bacterial Vaginosis (BV) btw?
I apparently have it... but I thought it was an STI  And I got the all clear for STIs at the start of pregnancy and havent had sex since before then I think. 
So how on earth can I have it?! Lol confused.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gem its not an sti sweetie 

its caused by an imbalance in the natural bacteria in the vagina

you are more prone to it in pregnancy they will prob put u on metronidazole or summit xxx


----------



## gertrude

both the massage and the raspberry leaf tea only have anecdotal evidence that it works - nothing else

not sure I'm going to bother tbh


----------



## SazzleR

Yep Gemsy you have to put your thumbs up there! Nice lol

I has BV before Xmas. Had to take a weeks worth of antibiotics but all was fine after that. I was getting really watery discharge which I worried was my waters so was swabbed & they found it. MW told me it was just cos it's more alkaline in there but it's normally acidic so the bad bacteria can take over. We need actimel for our floos lol x


----------



## caro103

i've giving both rlt and the massage a go, but need to get rid of this darn thrush before can do the massage properly as it really hurts at the mo!

Sam-hope they've stopped the contractions! xx


----------



## kennyb

SazzleR said:


> 34 weeks today so I'm starting my perineal massage regime (eek!) and gonna start on one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day then up it every 2 weeks to get to 3 cups a day by the end. Anyone else doing the massage thing? I don't fancy doing it but I'll try anything not to tear or be cut!
> 
> Just on a free period at work & I so wish there was somewhere I could snooze cos I'm knackered today despite going to bed at 9pm last night. Only 8 more days after this one but it can't come quick enough! x

Yep - going to attempt the massage thing after a bath later and start with raspberry leaf tea today as well. Anything that might help.............:winkwink:


----------



## SazzleR

gertrude said:


> both the massage and the raspberry leaf tea only have anecdotal evidence that it works - nothing else
> 
> not sure I'm going to bother tbh

I actually got a leaflet from my MW on the massage so it's encouraged in my area so I'm giving it a go. Anything to help!


----------



## caro103

SazzleR said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> both the massage and the raspberry leaf tea only have anecdotal evidence that it works - nothing else
> 
> not sure I'm going to bother tbh
> 
> I actually got a leaflet from my MW on the massage so it's encouraged in my area so I'm giving it a go. Anything to help!Click to expand...

Same, and about rlt, figured even if it doesn't do anything in the end at least I'll have know I tried! bit like mositurising bump loads, not much evidence to suggest it prevents stretch marks but so far :thumbup: ...touch wood ;)


----------



## gertrude

stretch marks aren't affected by cream/lotion - it's a genetic thing. either your skin is or isn't prone to them

the stretch marks come from a layer of skin that the cream will never reach (though for the life of me I can't remember it's name :blush: ) so the creams/oils/lotions won't change anything

it does feel lovely though which is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## caro103

ah too true gertrude, but it makes me feel better applying oil! :D, and reduces the itching!


----------



## lilgemsy

I found out after paying out like 14 quid for a teeny bottle of oil stuff that it doesnt work.
Luckily I only have the stretchmarks on my butt so far though. 
I give up applying the oil now though... only gave up like last week though after weeks and weeks of it. Doesnt prevent them at all! xD
I kept putting it on before bed but Im always too tired and achey too bother lately so meh. You get them, you get them. You dont and you're a lucky buggar!

Ive been on here alot today xD Shows I have absolutely nothing to do 
Dying to itch this rash but its sore already without itching so I wont.


----------



## camishantel

DON'T SCRATCH.... it can spread hun... and is actually highly contagious to other people not just pregnant people... my grandma had it last year and gave it to my cousin who gave it to his son... they were all left alone like they had the plague after that :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! I got a shot to stop the contractions last night and continued to have them for about a half hour afterwards just not as bad. There was a few where Rosie's heartbeat dropped while contracting but they had me move sides and it was all better- except she was able to nuzzle into her spot where she sleeps and they couldn't get the heartbeat back for a few minutes lol. They had me move again. I'm still having some contractions when I stand/bendover or anything like that but not nearly as bad. 
The shot that they gave me was HORRIBLE! They weren't joking when they said that it makes you feel like you've drinken 100 cups of coffee!!! I cried so hard because it felt like a horrible panic attack and had to stop myself from hyperventilating when I went to the bathroom. I told them there was NO WAY! they were going to give me another shot of that stuff!!! I also told DH i'm not going in unless they are 5 minutes apart again! Upside: the protein that is released from the placenta separating wasn't present- if it was it means labor would happen in 2 weeks (99% sure) so looks like I'll be making it to term! 

Thanks for all the thoughts ladies! I had a dream that Rosie was born yesterday but she only weighed 2lbs!!! I was like HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?? SHE WEIGHED 3lb8oz at my 3d4d ultrasound at 30 weeks!!! 
Anyways- right now I'm folding baby laundry since I got a lot of it sorted by size yesterday. Then I'm off to work (guess it's a good thing I work sitting down
Gemsy- I'm working til they tell me not to.... which very well could be this wednesday!


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohhh dear haha. Im trying to keep it covered as much as possible so it doesnt come into contact with anyone else but it feels nice to waft my top around a bit and get a breeze on it xD
I think I might have to selotape some oven mitts onto my hands to stop me scratching soon because its driving me mad not being able to scratch!


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - Glad to hear the contractions arent happening as much now and that you should make it to full term! :D Lets hope your LO starts behaving herself and settles down a bit xD
Youre brave going through that and then still going to go back to work?! Woah lol. Just try to take it easy though. I know its easier said than done but yours and babies health is alot more important than work or anything else!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

glad things have settled sam xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Glad to hear everything has settled Sam and you will probably make it to term. FX

Gem I hope you get to feeling better...surely there has to be a cream to help with the itch. XX

Hope everyone is having a great day! :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

MissFox said:


> Morning ladies! I got a shot to stop the contractions last night and continued to have them for about a half hour afterwards just not as bad. There was a few where Rosie's heartbeat dropped while contracting but they had me move sides and it was all better- except she was able to nuzzle into her spot where she sleeps and they couldn't get the heartbeat back for a few minutes lol. They had me move again. I'm still having some contractions when I stand/bendover or anything like that but not nearly as bad.
> The shot that they gave me was HORRIBLE! They weren't joking when they said that it makes you feel like you've drinken 100 cups of coffee!!! I cried so hard because it felt like a horrible panic attack and had to stop myself from hyperventilating when I went to the bathroom. I told them there was NO WAY! they were going to give me another shot of that stuff!!! I also told DH i'm not going in unless they are 5 minutes apart again! Upside: the protein that is released from the placenta separating wasn't present- if it was it means labor would happen in 2 weeks (99% sure) so looks like I'll be making it to term!
> 
> Thanks for all the thoughts ladies! I had a dream that Rosie was born yesterday but she only weighed 2lbs!!! I was like HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?? SHE WEIGHED 3lb8oz at my 3d4d ultrasound at 30 weeks!!!
> Anyways- right now I'm folding baby laundry since I got a lot of it sorted by size yesterday. Then I'm off to work (guess it's a good thing I work sitting down
> Gemsy- I'm working til they tell me not to.... which very well could be this wednesday!

Glad to hear things have settled for you! They gave my SIL that shot and she hated it! She started crying and felt like her heart was racing and it was scaring her! They only had to give it to her the once so hopefully you dont have to go through it again!:hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Glad to hear everything has settled Sam and you will probably make it to term. FX
> 
> Gem I hope you get to feeling better...surely there has to be a cream to help with the itch. XX
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :)

according to my friends dr, you can't get the cream while pregnant. something about the steroids in it or something :shrug:

sam, they give me the same kind of shot to numb my cervix for my leep. was pretty neato (not so much) laying wide open, shaking like a leaf while a dr burns off part of your cervix. 
at least it helped to keep miss rosie in there for another month. this is just too early for her. :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Sam, so glad that the contractions have eased and that you're well enough to return to work. Sorry about the shot, I had no idea it caused a reaction like that. SIL had it with the twins but she had so many issues with that pregnancy that I never knew what caused what. So very happy that the test came back negative and it looks like you've got at least another 2 weeks.

I'm working up until due date unless something comes up (or little one comes early!). We don't get any maternity leave prior to due date or even prior to actual delivery. So I could be working past the due date even! Can't complain though, I have a desk job and it's not too stressful and they're great about letting me leave anytime for dr appts and can work from home to make up any time I miss.

For those doing the massage, what oil are you using? I would like to give it a go.

I do have some red raspberry leaf tea that I was planning on drinking as I got closer, so is 34 weeks when it's recommended to start out slowly? I don't know if it will do anything either, but had been drinking it when we were ttc as it was supposed to help with uterine health.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad everythings looking up sam, fingers crossed that shot helped for a while! Xx

I'm thinking of starting raspberry leaf tea tonight. My friend gave me some after she had her LO. 

Was almost in tears at work from the pain in my belly today. I'm sooo uncomfortable. Seat belt bruises are so sore and I'm almost 100% sure Toby has turned and is now back to back :( 
And to top it off I went back into work in the midst of a reshuffle which includes reallocating desk space.... there's now not enough room for all of us so I've been shoved out of my space into a temporary spot, which doesn't fill me with much hope about going back after maternity leave.


----------



## bernina

Cottleston, so sorry you're still in such pain after the accident. Did you have any luck getting an appointment? I know you weren't able to get in straight away but curious if you have one for later this week or early next week at least?

LO turned for me I think on Sunday and was quite painful, tons of BH contractions that really took my breath away at times, at other times were just plain uncomfortable and weird feeling!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I went in this morning... DF kicked up a fuss until they saw me bless him! They pretty much just said I can take paracetamol, which I already knew, or co-codamol if I wanted to but I'd rather not if I can help it.
Also mentioned getting signed off work so I'm gonna see how tomorrow goes and maybe talk to my boss. 

I didn't feel Toby turn. He was bunched up with his back on my left side and arms and legs poking out to the right, but now I'm fairly certain he's completely back to back so I'll be crawling around on all fours trying to turn him back!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear everything has settled Sam and you will probably make it to term. FX
> 
> Gem I hope you get to feeling better...surely there has to be a cream to help with the itch. XX
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :)
> 
> according to my friends dr, you can't get the cream while pregnant. something about the steroids in it or something :shrug:
> 
> sam, they give me the same kind of shot to numb my cervix for my leep. was pretty neato (not so much) laying wide open, shaking like a leaf while a dr burns off part of your cervix.
> at least it helped to keep miss rosie in there for another month. this is just too early for her. :hugs:Click to expand...

there is a cream called double base which is awesome to use :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

DanaBump said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear everything has settled Sam and you will probably make it to term. FX
> 
> Gem I hope you get to feeling better...surely there has to be a cream to help with the itch. XX
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :)
> 
> according to my friends dr, you can't get the cream while pregnant. something about the steroids in it or something :shrug:
> 
> sam, they give me the same kind of shot to numb my cervix for my leep. was pretty neato (not so much) laying wide open, shaking like a leaf while a dr burns off part of your cervix.
> at least it helped to keep miss rosie in there for another month. this is just too early for her. :hugs:Click to expand...

I knew she couldn't have the steroid cream but thought possible there was like a benadryl cream Gem could use for the itching since benadryl is safe during pregnancy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies thought I would share my 34 week bump! 3 more weeks til term so excited!!


----------



## bernina

Reeds, loving the bump pic. As always your tatoo looks so cool on a pregnant belly!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lovely bump pic !


----------



## kennyb

Great bump and cool tat Reeds!!

Glad things seem to have settled down for you Miss Fox.

Bernina - will be using olive oil for the massage. Had a go this evening, not very easy to get where you need to be if you know what I mean!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies...it maked me laugh to see it now how she lays at a angle rather than up and down like she did. But is is a guide line for how much Gunner has grown. :)


----------



## chocojen

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all ok? I have had a lovely day today with my friend Liz who is 38 weeks now and desperate to meet her baby now! We were comparing bumps again so I have attached a photo (I am on the right 33 week bump)

I have also added some pics of the nursery so far....although we have loads more to do (curtains, shelves, pictures etc). And a picture of the gorgeous quilt/playmat my sister made for us.

What do you think?

x
 



Attached Files:







P1050624.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12









P1050621.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









P1050622.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7









P1050623.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chocojen

PS sam I am pleased things have settled down but do you really think you should still be working????


----------



## lilgemsy

My dad went and got me some calamine lotion before and it says its ok to use during pregnancy so Ive been slapping it on. Soooo relieving! Wears off quick though but when I first put it on it was like heaven haha!

Gorgeous bumps Reeds and Jen! 
Love the tat Reeds :) 
And Jen the room is looking fantastic! :D


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump Reeds!!:thumbup:

Love the bump and nursery chocojen!!:thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

Thanks girls, will post more nursery photos once it is finished x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lovely bumps ladies! 

I'm back in bed once again thanks to the lower bump pain. Had the insurance guy round to take statements from DF and I about the accident and as he was leaving he said that not meaning to offend but I look really worn down and tired and stuff, then started lecturing me on going into work. So mow I've got DF getting all "I told you so" and trying to make me take time off... But I dunno... I don't feel ready to leave work yet.


----------



## SazzleR

kennyb said:


> Bernina - will be using olive oil for the massage. Had a go this evening, not very easy to get where you need to be if you know what I mean!!

I had the same problem Kenny!!! So glamourous isn't it!!! lol 

I used some oil from Mothercare that my mum bought me for Xmas. It's olive oil with calendula (whatever that is!). But when that's gone I'll be on the pure olive oil too. x


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> I'm back in bed once again thanks to the lower bump pain. Had the insurance guy round to take statements from DF and I about the accident and as he was leaving he said that not meaning to offend but I look really worn down and tired and stuff, then started lecturing me on going into work. So mow I've got DF getting all "I told you so" and trying to make me take time off... But I dunno... I don't feel ready to leave work yet.

i would be asking if the other guy would be paying for it since you're more run down and in pain because of the accident. that would shut him right up, i bet.


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottles - If I were you Id put my health first and stop working especially if youre still in pain from the crash :/ It cant be doing any good to carry on hun! Youll just get more and more worn down and that wont be good for you or bump.


----------



## gertrude

agree I'm afraid cottles - REST


----------



## JakesMummy

I think anyone that is trying to work, yet is in pain or not well etc SHOULD be resting! It does you no good at all and you'll take longer to recover etc..please look after yourselves girls, sorry don't want to sound bossy but it is not nice to hear that some of us are struggling : ( 
lets keep these babies in there for a few more weeks at least!

Love the bump pic reeds : D Adorable!

Choco - Gorgeous nursery- so exciting to see the work in progress!

LO has had a very quiet day today so hoping she perks up soon. I am seeing midwife tomorrow anyway so will raise my concerns. Its like her movements are so sluggish and faint, in fact I struggle to sometimes feel her today. But this happened not long ago, then she had a mad few days after..so not sure?!

I randomly met a lady today in a toy shop..she had a toddler a month older than Jake, and when she asked how far gone I was she laughed - our due date is 2 days apart, and we are delivering at the same hospital. It is a shame I never thought of getting her number to keep in touch, as it would be nice having 2 kids the same age and age gap.


----------



## camishantel

Sandi... love the bump girl... 
Gem you can use benadryl cream it works longer than the lotion 

my disability got approved today... yeah... so glad... I am exhausted so having a nice evening on the couch... Caleb has his feet in my stomach so every time I eat I get sick.. lovely...


----------



## bernina

Great nursery and bump pic jen!!!


----------



## MissFox

So I just got home from work- it was awesome, my friend wouldn't let me get up to get anything at all! I still have contractions when I stand up from sitting or when I'm walking around but they don't seem concerned about labor at this point so I'm just going to keep on my day. 
I'm feeling really frustrated with OH. I walked in the door from work and he said we needed to go grocery shopping. I don't feel up to it and when I told him he got pissed. He's had a migrane all day but I've been working all day. He said he didn't want to drive so I said I would dri ve him but don't want to go into the store because I don't want to walk all around and he got pissed and stormed out. I feel bad enough about having contractions but you'd thik he'd be a little more sensitive about it. 
The Drs haven't told me to stop working yet so I'll be working as much/long as I can. It's a desk job too so not too worried about lifting or anything.
Cami- ROsie keeps kicking me in my stomach too! It makes me sooo nauseous!!! 
I'm laying in bed right now and don't plan on moving for the rest of the night! I think when I go to Target tomorrow I'm going to use one of their electronic chairs!! I gotta get some baby shopping done and exchange the crib for a different one so powerchair here I come!!


----------



## MissFox

Oh and I have to add I am LOVING all the nursery pics!!! SO GREAT! and the bump pics too!!


----------



## camishantel

Yeah I think that is why I am having my morning sickness again... every time I eat I throw it up again at least 3 times a day... seems like I am back in 1st tri... lol


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies...

Thanks for all the bump/nursery comments. I hope to post more nursery pics soon once we have everything else and can finish it.

I have a breastfeeding class this morning. I am still not sure if I will be breastfeeding, I think I am more likely to express and then bottlefeed as I dont want to be getting my boobs out in public (personal choice). But I am going to the class with an open mind and figure it can help me out either way. And who knows I might get chatting to some other local mums to be.

x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Wow, seeing everyone's lovely nursery pics keeps reminding me our spare room is currently still full of boxes! Must get that sorted.

Has anyone else been taking spatone sachets to sort out their iron levels? I don't want aneamia to affect my homebirth chances so want to get it bouncing back up quickly, I've been taking 2 a day for the last 5 days, but another lady in third tri has been taking 3, is there a realistic chance of overdose??


----------



## gertrude

JakesMummy said:


> LO has had a very quiet day today so hoping she perks up soon. I am seeing midwife tomorrow anyway so will raise my concerns. Its like her movements are so sluggish and faint, in fact I struggle to sometimes feel her today. But this happened not long ago, then she had a mad few days after..so not sure?!

This seems to be pickles pattern too. Quiet in the morning (though even though I know this I still worry), then some days constant dancing/kicking/wriggling/moving then very quiet for a couple of days.

Yesterday I had over 20 movements (way over but I stopped counting after that) but they're so different, very gentle, little rolls almost, compared to the full onslaught.

I've not felt much this morning so far (this is normal for pickle) so I'm going to keep an eye again today.

On Monday after work you'd have thought they were having a rave in there and had invited loads of mates :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gorgeous pics xxxx

i feel very rough today!

my nose is COMPLETELY blocked !! i hope it goes away, how on earth am i suppost to breath properly in labour if i cant breath through my nose :wacko:

and tmi im coughing up some weird looking gunk ! if it dont clear by monday im gonna go to gp to see if its worth getting some antibiotics before i go in to have baby 

Mine , Alex's and babys bags are packed but ive lost my tens machine :wacko: cant find it anywhere !


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

girls who have little ones already what plans have u made for them when u go into labour?


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh no rainbow!!! Sounds like u have a nice virus attacking u ;( hope u get better quick as like u say, it's the last thing u need!!!

As for arrangements when I have baby - my mum will be having him although she works in the hospital I'm delivering at, so kinda handy as she told them she may have to take leave at a random time, sO they are understanding.

Ugh my house phone rung this morning at 6.45am?! God sake!! So Jake woke up, wouldn't get into my bed (I tried lol!) so now he's cranky but doesn't / won't nap.

I have my 34 week appointment today with midwife hopefully baby has turned..... Please!!!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

x-Rainbow-x said:


> girls who have little ones already what plans have u made for them when u go into labour?

I'm very lucky, my Ex and I are still very close. He is the Father of my 2 eldest girls but loves the youngest to bits too. So not only will he be having the girls at the drop of a hat, he will be having lil Miss Tiger face too <<<

His Parents are wonderful too and, as far as they, the baby (the baby! she is 3 now! :dohh:) and we are concerned, they are the third set of Grandparents. So I have backup there as well.

OHs Parents are less than useless and I wouldn't trust them anyway. I don't have my Mum anymore (actually hurts more now that I'm pregnant again) but my Dad is a star. He would drop anything he was doing and struggle through, but it isn't fair to him because he is severely disabled these days.

Hope y'all have someone to take care of your little people and feel better very soon.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we have the problem that ALL of my family live well over an hour away and dont drive 

so if everything goes to plan we will be picking my mam up on the sunday before i go in and she will be staying at our house untill we come home

if anything happens before thats when the problems will be , Rob will have to drop me off at the hospital , go to drop alex off at my mam or sisters house over 1 hour 30 away from hospital then come back so its very possible i will deliver on my own

which tbh im not to bothered about because obviously i work there so know everyone .


----------



## lilgemsy

Cami - I think Ill go get some of that cream. This calamine lotion is a waste of time. It cools it for like 5 mins then just goes worse than ever! 

Rainbow - Hope youre feeling better soon! Get some mentholy stuff... then again are you allowed menthol in pregnancy? :S 

Ah I had a horrible dream last night :( I dreamt that the baby died inside me the day before my due date. I woke up in a panic and thought he'd really died or something and started to cry because the dream just seemed so real! But then he got hiccups and that reassured me lol. It keeps playing on my mind though. I think it'd kill me if that really happened. 

I think Im going to have to stuff my face today. I weighed myself and Im losing weight :S Think Ill have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## AmethystDream

Rainbow - How poo for you! I'm sure that you have tried to think of everything, it must be very frustrating. Fingers are crossed that the plan works and your Mum is about. I may have to face being on my own too, although I think I would prefer that than have anyone other than OH there. He may have to take a contract working away and, although it may not happen, I really would rather cope alone and have him meet his Son as the next person when he manages to get there.

Gem - I had shingles early on in the pregnancy... in my eye. The itch was unreal and I looked like someone had punched the heck out of my face. It is hell but just try to leave it alone and, when possible, let the air get at it. Now got visions of you wafting your top like a good 'un :haha: Ick to your dream, pregnancy nightmares are horrid.

Hope everyone else and your LOs are well and staying where they flipping well should be! Lovely bumps and nursery pics ladies :thumbup:

Lil guy is rapidly expanding here, growth scan next week so we will see just how big he has got in the last 5 weeks or so. Some excellent news aside from that too... my Eldest got into the High School we all wanted! :happydance: Absolutely chuffed to bits but equally terrified for her. How did she get so big and old?! When did that happen? :blush:


----------



## MissFox

Good morning ladies!! I hope you feel better Rainbow!!! 
atm I'm sitting here watching Rosie wiggle and stretch her legs! She's getting so big! My bump is almost permalopsided depending on which side she is laying on! I had a couple big contractions that woke me up last night but I'm doing much better with them this morning. I just tried to stay relaxed last night and went to bed very early! 
DH is taking a load of baby stuff out to my mom's tomorrow and hopefully that will give us some more room in the house to pack. Since the shower there is barrely a walkway through the front door! I've got 1 or 2 more loads of baby clothes to do (hopefully today) and I'm hoping to make it to Target today to pick up some more of the stuff we need for baby. We're installing the car seat this weekend too! And making sure the diaper bag and my hospital bag are in the truck from this weekend on.


----------



## chocojen

Hey, 

So I had my breastfeeding class this morning....I liked the lady who was teaching us and she seemed much more open minded than I expected and less pushy than I expected. I also learnt a few things that I didnt already know so it was helpful too. Although I still think I will mostly express and then bottlefeed breat milk.....we will see!

Also been for a lovely walk with my mum, it has been really sunny here today although very windy!

x


----------



## JakesMummy

Hi girls , the suns been out here, too, but the wind is evil!!! 

Had midwife appointment which ended with me being referred to hospital as i mentioned limited movement and my bp was sky high, along with tingling in hands and dizziness. Got hooked up to the ctg and monitored movement and heartbeat for an hour... I forgot how it was being hooked up to these.. When I was induced I sPent bloody hours on the thing. But everything is fine I am just still very anaemic so increasing tablets and that's it. Very suprising the effects of low iron, I had tingling pins and needles and this was causing it too.. But it takes 3 weeks for tablets to really up the iron intake. Blah!

Baby is fine though - still measuring a week ahead so 35 weeks, and the BEST news.... She is head down!!! Still she can flip but just glad she isn't breech/ transverse anymore, little Madame!!!

Ooh oh has cooked chilli con carne for dinner so I'll pop back later with intense heartburn, nodoubt!!!!


----------



## laura3103

jakes i have been getting really bad pins and needles all down my right side but i have also had flashing lights and really bad headaches since monday not too bad today but when i saw midwife she was concerned about them and told me to go straight to hospital if i get the flashing lights again.

i've also got a suspected UTI and my bp is on the rise she had to check it 3 times as it was ery high the first 2 times.

got my bag ready incase i start to feel unwell again and my friend on call to watch gertie and told my dad that he might need to come out of work to take me to the hospital.

being pregnant and trying to move when they keep moving the dates is not doing me any good so i given up and decided to stay with my dad till after baby is born even if they give me a moving in date.

also when i go into labour either my dad or my friend will have gertie so thats all sorted.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. So sorry to those who are ill. I hope you get to feeling better. 

Jake's great news about your little girl moving head down...Gunner did too. :) 

I have hit the nesting mode. I bleached the bathroom(with the window open) til my DH caught me and he took over. LOL But I was still dictating how it needed to be done. haha driving him crazy. Got our laundry room scrubbed down and now working on the kitchen. I am crazy about the house being spotless for when Gunner gets here. I was this way with my other 3 as well. My trashman is gonna hate me this week with all the extra stuff I threw out. I have all of Gunner's clothes washed and ready to go finally found a place to put all the diapers we have...I have 32 packs of different sizes but still haven't found the cloth ones I want to use. THat is on the plans for the weekend. Sorry for the journal. LOL Hope everyone is well!! XX


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Maddy is staying at home with us when I give birth, we've spoken to her about it and she seems really interested and wants to stay. She watched the cat give birth a few weeks ago and made a few, 'ergh yuck!' comments but she knows she can just go to her room and play or OH will pop a DVD on for her if she wants to!
Witha bit of luck it'll all happen late evening when she's in bed and Maddy will wake up to a new baby brother/sister!
xx


----------



## gertrude

1) I seem to be in a completely unsettled mood tonight - can't get comfy, don't want to sit on the sofa don't want to be in bed. Not to mention not wanting ANYTHING for tea, ended up with cereal and just had a sandwich/yoghurt as I was getting hungry. NOne of it hit the spot and I feel grumpy about it

2) pickle was super quiet this morning and this evening seems to be trying to break out of my tum - just kicked me in what felt like the tickly bit of the side of your tum (where it comes in for the waistline) and that wasn't so nice

3) I'm eating SO much atm, just can't stop, but I don't feel better for it, in fact I feel crap for it

4) GRUMP


----------



## lilgemsy

Im exhausted.
Ive just got home from the hospital... thought my dream was becoming a freaking reality :|
Didnt feel Ollie move like all day besides the hiccups this morning which is odd because usually if you give him a little poke then he kicks you back... did that today and not a single twitch off him. So left it till about 8pm and then phoned LW so they told me to go in.
Went in and they put me on the monitor... but couldnt find a heartbeat. They found mine, but not his. So panicked a bit.
But then they went and got the sonogram thingie what they can see him with and did that and seen his heart beating away (thank god!) but still minimum movement if any at all.
Hes now also very much breech :/ 
The doctor wanted to keep me in for more monitoring really though as they were really struggling to get a heartbeat reading on the monitor thing but since I have shingles I wasnt even supposed to be in the hospital apparently! So theyve sent me home and just said if its the same tomorrow with barely any movement to phone again and theyll probably try monitoring again.

Whens my luck going to turn around? :/ Feel like Ive had nothing but crap through this pregnancy. Getting me down.

But anyways I hope anyone else feeling crap is feeling better soon.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Gem. Your almost there hun. Once you have your little Ollie in you arms everything you have been through will be a distant memory and so worth it. I so hope it does get better for you.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

big :hugs: gem

hopefully you can have a good sleep and ollie will be using your bladder as a trampoline in the morning xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've been so tired lately... even drooling in my sleep again. It had gone away when I wasn't sleeping as well... because I couldn't get comfortable. I suppose my body has given up being uncomfortable. 

I switched to non-underwire bras today. The underwire in my other ones was KILLING me. :(

Sorry Gem for all the crap that has been going on... and to all the others who are feeling lousy. Only a few more short weeks for the majority of it. Except for those whose babies will exceed the eviction date. ;)


----------



## lilgemsy

Thanks girls.
Sorry for being a misery guts lol. I feel like I never have anything positive to say lately!

Casey - I never ever thought of switching bras to non-underwire... I should do that too xD
Are they alot more comfortable?


----------



## MissFox

aww gem sorry to hear about the hospital visit.
gertrude- sometimes all I want is to eat eat eat eat and ummm..... eat.

Just got back from my Dr appointment with one of the MWs. She was asking me about giong to the hospital and then proceeded to tell me it was likely that I would have my baby early but as long as I make it into the 36th week there is very little to worry about. Made me feel really good since that's only a little over a week away! My BP wasn't high this time- 102/58, they asked if I was feeling OK... a little light headed but not so bad. Then she asked if I was still working- YUP! Said I should probably stop and I said this is my last week so she said "oh, ok. well no more grocery shopping or anything like that- light chores around the house but nothing major" which I kinda figured. All in all it was a good appointment and I have another one next wednesday.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilgemsy said:


> Thanks girls.
> Sorry for being a misery guts lol. I feel like I never have anything positive to say lately!
> 
> Casey - I never ever thought of switching bras to non-underwire... I should do that too xD
> Are they alot more comfortable?

Yea, it's SUPER comfy! :) Underwire isn't bad if you get the perfect one, but when pregnant perfect doesn't exist because your boobs are changing so much! :dohh:

My doula told me that underwire could interfere with breast milk too because the wire could cut into the glands around the breast. Though i'm sure for the most part it isn't a concern, I don't want to chance it. 

When i'm done using my boobies as a buffet, i'll go back to nice elevating underwire. :) And my boobs will be more stable.


----------



## gertrude

CaseyBaby718 said:


> My doula told me that underwire could interfere with breast milk too because the wire could cut into the glands around the breast. Though i'm sure for the most part it isn't a concern, I don't want to chance it.

It's badlu fitting bra's that do this, not just being underwired :)

My boobs haven't changed at all, I'm still wearing the same bra now as I was before I was pregnant.

I can tell you this now *shakes fist at the world* that if I don't get bigger tits when baby is here I shall sue, I don't know who I will sue but I will. I've never had big boobs, and I quite like them anyway, but I've been looking forward to bigger tits and it hasn't happened :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## chocojen

Hi everyone,

Gem you really have had a rough ride havent you. I hope Ollie is more active today.

I started in underwired bras at about 20 weeks for comfort and they have been a godesend.

Off to my aquanatal class in a bit, I cant wait not been for 2 weeks because of work and then it was off over half term. I am hoping to go now every week until baby is born.

xxx


----------



## UkCath

As soon as I needed new bras I started buying the nursing type. I have grown out of that first lot, but I figure I will be able to use them on the way "back down" so I thought I may as well go for nursing..

MissFox, I was reading that anything after 32 weeks should be routine for the hospital to deal with, they don't class a 32 weeks baby as a high risk situation and my friend had a baby at 36 weeks who didn't have any problems at all. (she had bleeding and other problems they never really knew what it was and decided just to get him out).


----------



## JakesMummy

My friends little girl was born at 36 weeks weighing 6lb 9oz..thought that was a good weight!! She was out of hospital the next day. She's so cute just a couple months older than Jake and goes to pre- school. Love her!

Off to do some painting even though I shouldn't but waiting for the lazy oaf to do it would take forever.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had my son Dylan at 36+3 and he was 8lbs 11oz. All was great and we went home the next day. :)


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear all the positive stories about babies being born at 36 weeks+. It's so crazy to think that my little girl could be on her way in a week! I'm still havingthe contractions but they aren't regular anymore so we'll see what happens. I'd like ot make it to term but happy to know that everything should be fine if she decided to come a little earlier.

I do not feel like I slept as much as I did last night! 
Jen- I'm jealous of the aquanatal classes! I want to go but it's not gonna happen. 
My mom ordered the crib bedding set and the crib mattress for us yesterday (she insists on ORGANIC so I insist she buys, lol!) and I went and picked up a couple things from my registry that Ididn't get- got another 3 pack of bottles since they are the brand that hook up to my breast pump. VERY exciting!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

A friend of my had her baby 36 weeks (and like 4 days I think), and she weighted 7lbs and did great. She had to stay at the hospital because of jaundice though. Other than that, I think she was fine. :) 

My mother never bought us anything for the baby shower. Stating that she "wants to wait until we know what we need." 

We need a damn dresser. Like YESTERDAY! I told her this, dresser is still no where to be seen, or even heard of. :( My mother is a HUGE workaholic, and sometimes if it doesn't involve her job, she forgets it exists. Even her almost here granddaughter. Not on her project plan, so not being thought of. 

Which sucks for us because A. we either have to shell out cash that we already thought we didn't have to, to get a dresser or B. she'll do it SUPER late in the game, and we'll have no washed clothes for the baby. 

I've been waiting to wash all her clothes until I have somewhere to put them, but at this point it's getting kinda ridiculous. 

I almost feel like buying a cheap dresser from a thrift store, just so that she has nothing to get me and feels like a little shit for not getting her ONLY DAUGHTER something for her granddaughter.

But-- i'm in a pretty shitty mood today anyway. Just probably woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## MissFox

Aww Casey!!! That sucks!!! That's one reason we're soo pissed at MIL. I'm gonna sound really ungrateful here BUT She said from the beginning that she wanted to buy us a crib. I showed her the one I wanted ans said "if this one is out of the price range you were planning for let me know how much and I'll give you the rest" because what is the point of someone getting me something if it's not what I/we want. SO she waits until the DAY OF THE BABY SHOWER and goes to Target (I showed her a list of cribs I liked from local stores, all priced nicely and UNDER her price range). We wanted a Cherry colored 4 in 1 and she spend $40 (she said she would spend upto $200- it was $160) less on ours (while telling DH she spend $40 more) and it wasn't one of the ones we wanted because the one that was $180 at Target was the same one she got for SIL and she couldn't get us the same crib- even though I really liked it. So DH called and said some mean things because he's pissed about how she's treating us and now we're stuck with the ugly crib. SIGH.
I'm really sorry that you still need a dresser and your mom isn't coming through. I really hope she does for you! We still need a dresser too but if I don't get one that my friend said I could have I'm thrift storing it because I found my 9drawer dresser with a mirror for $40


----------



## bernina

Gem, sorry for what you had to go through last night, how very scary. Glad they were able to see his heart beating away though, that is a very good and reassuring sign. Are you drinking plenty of water? I'm sure you are but just thought I'd check. Especially with shingles and taking the iron you want to make sure you're super well hydrated. Have you found any creams that help with the itching? I know you said calimine wasn't helping. Could you try putting ice packs covered in a towel on the area, seems like cool might help to soothe a bit. Hope that Ollie starts moving tons very soon for you. It sounds like most of our little one's have their quiet days and their active days. Still doesn't make us worry any less on the quiet days, but glad to know we're not alone.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just come in from scan

hes breech !!!

induction cancelled, for re scan next thursday, if he not moved then for ECV on the tuesday !!

stressed.com !!


----------



## MissFox

UGH Sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## caro103

Gem, hope Ollie is ok hun, you haven't had an easy ride at all, but it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:

Gertrude...your welcome to some of my boobage :lol: I've always had far too much and with pregnancy they've got even bigger :dohh:. Was at the hair dressers this morning and looking in the mirror thinking, omg...please go down again just a little once I'm done breast feeding etc! once can go back to underwire at least they'll have more shape :wacko:

Nestings kicking in for me! hehe, want the house to be spotless before bubs turns up :D xx


----------



## caro103

oh no rainbow :S, get scrubbing those floors! hope he turns back for you! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i know he can turn , its just a case of hoping he turns while my bp is stable ! 

come one little one!!


----------



## MissFox

OOO I'll share some boobage too!! Pre pregnancy (and outrageous birth control weight gain) I was a 32 DDD. They haven't gotten much bigger but my ribs have so I'm a 36/38 DD right now. But when I loose weight they don't get smaller I'm afraid of what they'll do while breast feeding.


----------



## caro103

Me too MissFox! the midwife recommended I go get fitted for a nursing bra at about 38wks and they take into account your boobs are likely to get a bit bigger when milk 1st comes in, but last time I was measured I was coming out as the largest cup size they do already 36G :S:S, think our sizes are different to yours though as we don't have DDD! Maybe I should just buy a hammock :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow FX he gets moved back...when are they gonna check again? 

ROFL Caro hammock!! Thats funny.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

getting re scanned next thursday , then evc the following tuesday if he hasnt moved x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> Me too MissFox! the midwife recommended I go get fitted for a nursing bra at about 38wks and they take into account your boobs are likely to get a bit bigger when milk 1st comes in, but last time I was measured I was coming out as the largest cup size they do already 36G :S:S, think our sizes are different to yours though as we don't have DDD! Maybe I should just buy a hammock :rofl:

I felt the same way the other day! Pre pregnancy I was just a 38DD. 

Now i'm an E/F! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

x-Rainbow-x said:


> getting re scanned next thursday , then evc the following tuesday if he hasnt moved x

I hope he moves...but I bet you know all the positions to get him there. :thumbup: You have already made it past where you had your first son right?


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Wow...good luck Rainbow fx he moves back in position for you! 

I wonder when my doctor will give me my c-section date?? I see him Tuesday at 34+1 and he said we would do the csec at 38 or 39 weeks depending on how things are going :) I'm also gonna be asking about whether or not i get another scan..With my daughter i had one at 35 weeks which is when they found out she was breech. I really hope i get another one b/c i would love to see my lil princess again and find out what position she is in and about how much she weighs lol :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

reedsgirl1138 said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> getting re scanned next thursday , then evc the following tuesday if he hasnt moved x
> 
> I hope he moves...but I bet you know all the positions to get him there. :thumbup: You have already made it past where you had your first son right?Click to expand...

yup alex was born at 35+0 at 5lb 3oz

this little one is estimated at 5lb 14oz (2668g)


----------



## chocojen

Oh no Rainbow, sorry to hear he has been fidgiting, good luck getting him to turn back again!
Sam I love the classes and have met a few local mum to be's in the process which has been great. It is nice to know sokme faces locally of people going through this at a similar time. Today I saw one of the mums who was doing it when I first started, she was in the baby ppol with her LO! It is amazing to think that will be us soon

Had another walk today in the sunshine, this time with my BF and her daughter, we just walked to a local park to go on the swings and then went for a coffee and cake this afternoon. It was gorgeous and sunny but very cold because of the wind. It feels so good to be getting fresh air though.

Nesting is slowly happening to me too, although I dont feel I have time to do anything!!! I am gonna go to the tip tomorrow with all the boxes from out furniture then I can sort the conservatory back to being a dining room. I hope to get curtains for the nursey sorted this weekend and maybe even get the shelves up, then the pirate stuff can go in!!!

x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

x-Rainbow-x said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> getting re scanned next thursday , then evc the following tuesday if he hasnt moved x
> 
> I hope he moves...but I bet you know all the positions to get him there. :thumbup: You have already made it past where you had your first son right?Click to expand...
> 
> yup alex was born at 35+0 at 5lb 3oz
> 
> this little one is estimated at 5lb 14oz (2668g)Click to expand...

I think I must have a fat baby. LOL Gunner was 5lbs 4oz at my 32 week scan. They do a scan every monday but only do the growth part every other monday. So this monday we will see how much more weight he has gained. At the other scans they watch his breathing and movements, then check my placenta and cervix. Fun times but I love seeing him wiggle on the screen. LOL


----------



## chocojen

I have just finally ordered a mattress for the moses basket! I have been looking at the same website for ages just not got round to ordering!!! Phew one more thing I can tick of the list!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was meant to get another scan... Midwife referred me and said I'd have one this week. I chased it up with the hospital yesterday and apparently because one local hospital closed their unit last month, my hospital has been overwhelmed with new people and so they're fully booked. I was told that IF they can fit me in, they'll call me and ask me to drop what I'm doing and go there asap but that means paying a taxi fare and DF not being able to come as he works in London. That is, if I get the call at all. Sigh.

Getting more pains from the car accident so I really did want that scan for reassurance as well but it looks like I may have to go without.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Im sorry CottlestonPie! Hope you start feeling better soon!:hugs:

O/T a little but i feel super heavy today and im overly emotional at everything:sad2:...This is one of those days where i just wanna cozy up on the couch and do nothing:pizza:


----------



## lilgemsy

Berina - yeah, Ive been drinking plenty but not always keeping it down. I suffer from hyperemesis which is getting worse again so I have alot of sicky days.
Ive found that wet paper towels or flannels really help to numb the shingles! And its med free so I dont have to worry about it affecting Olliebump :) The shingles havent half spread now D: All down my leg and round my stomach/back quite a bit.

Rainbow - Oh dear :/ I really hope he decides to turn for you soon! Get poking him to encourage him to move  

Jen - Dont moses baskets already come with matresses?  
Omg. I need to have another look at mine and see if it has one! I just automatically assumed there would be one in it...

Cottles - Sorry to hear you're still in pain -hugs- fingers crossed that they let you have a scan!

As for all you ladies with massive jubblies... Im jealous xD
Ive always wanted big boobs but before pregnancy I was only a 32B and now Im a 36C and that feels massive to me xD Im hoping they get slightly bigger though :)

I feel gooood today. Ollie has being wiggling away alot in comparison to yesterday but still not quite back to his normal little self. Feels like hes changed position a bit again too. 
I also finally got my first payment for maternity pay! :D No more money worries for a while. 
Anddd the sun has been out all day which was lovely :)


----------



## bernina

Gem, glad your day is improving!!

Cottleston, could you perhaps tell a little white lie and call your dr or mw and tell them that you've been having strong contractions or feeling reduced movement? Would they call you in for a scan or monitoring then? Normally I hate doing stuff like that because I feel like karma will come back and bite me, but when no one is taking you serious or you have that mother's intuition, I think that it is totally understandable and justified.


----------



## bernina

EmmysMommy, :hugs: Hope you feel more cheery soon. Do you have a favorite food you can indulge in or a good show to curl up with on TV?


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> As for all you ladies with massive jubblies... Im jealous xD
> Ive always wanted big boobs but before pregnancy I was only a 32B and now Im a 36C and that feels massive to me xD Im hoping they get slightly bigger though :)

I'm jealous too! I am a size 18/20 and a 36 back and either a B or C cup (I need width because of my frame rather than cup size as such so depends on make)

I'm STILL THE SAME SIZE and I'm 34 weeks on saturday - seriously, I've started to write my letter to sue :growlmad:

hope all these babies get into the right place, stop causing stress and that you're all feeling good again soon xxxx

My baby seems to be rolling around loads but most movement is still felt behind my belly button or to the right of it (sometimes above or below but mainly right behind it) - I'm hoping this means they're in the right place......

but as my OH said, I get really bored quickly and have to be busy doing stuff so no reason to think pickle isn't the same :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

bernina said:


> Gem, glad your day is improving!!
> 
> Cottleston, could you perhaps tell a little white lie and call your dr or mw and tell them that you've been having strong contractions or feeling reduced movement? Would they call you in for a scan or monitoring then? Normally I hate doing stuff like that because I feel like karma will come back and bite me, but when no one is taking you serious or you have that mother's intuition, I think that it is totally understandable and justified.

I did think of it, and my mum suggested it... But at the start of the pregnancy I had a fair bit of bleeding and problems and was 5 minutes late for my appointment thanks to my taxi not showing up. They said they couldn't fit me in because they were overbooked and sent me back to work. I had a breakdown when i got back to the office because I got so worked up.
I vowed then I'd never make it up or make it worse than it is, because then I'd become one of those people overbooking it and stopping real emergencies from getting in.

Of course if I stop feeling movement or anything then I'll go straight in, but they'll only monitor, not scan... And I've already been monitored. I just wanted that scan for extra reassurance.

I'm going to phone them again on Monday and see if they'll fit me in. I'd be happy to wait all day there until they have a few free moments they can squeeze me into.


----------



## bernina

Good idea on calling again on Monday, you never know there could be a cancellation that might work out for you.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks, fingers crossed I get seen at some point!

Also, didn't mean for my last post to sound all high-horsey... Apologies :) x
Time for a bath! Im not sure I'll be able to get out again though lol... DF better start limbering up so he can lift me out later :haha:


----------



## bernina

Oh don't worry, I know exactly what you meant and I totally agree. 

I just can't for the life of me figure out why they won't check you out and squeeze you in, just so frustrating! I guess I take it for granted that the office I go to is small and has their own u/s equipment so as long as you can get an appt with your dr (which my apts are always with my dr) then if there is a need they can wheel in the machine.

The differences between care in two relatively similar countries just baffles me!

And you know what confuses me a ton too is the whole sterilizing the bottle thing. Here in the US they say you don't need to do that anymore (many still do, but it's not required or suggested by most pediatricians and organizations in the States) and they also say as long as you are on a good water supply (non well water mostly) that you don&#8217;t need to boil your water or do anything special with it. Again, many still choose to or buy special nursery water, but just amazes me how different the "rules" are between our two countries. Also I've read that in the UK you're told the water you mix the formula with should be 70 degrees Celsius as the milk powder is not sterile, again, here they say you can mix with room temperature water!


----------



## caro103

gosh that is crazy about the differences! though from others I know with kids already i hear with the 1st you make sure everythings sterile, like say a dummy's dropped on the floor, the 2nd baby you'd rinse it and the 3rd just make sure there was no fluff on it! :haha:. I'm sure it's not really like that but its only natural to get more relaxed with each subsequent baby i guess!


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh god. I couldnt use the bottles without sterilizing first!
Im a germ freak so Id panic too much about the baby catching any germs xD


----------



## bernina

Totally agree caro! Although I'm a bit lazy and not much of a germ freak so besides the initial sterilizing prior to first use of bottles, nipples, dummies, I think a wash in warm water, soap if it looks gross will probably be it. Bottles will get run through hot wash in dishwasher because it's easier than hand washing. Of course that may all change when little one is here and I go into super Mommy mode!!

That reminds me, need to buy some natural dish detergent for the dishwasher....any girls use BioKleen?


----------



## chocojen

Gem we ive a second or third hand moses basket so wanted a new mattress they normally come with one x


----------



## DanaBump

just my opinion but aren't some germs GOOD for the baby? build up their immune system? maybe not new newborn but once a little older i'm not sure i would worry about sterilizing just running thru the dishwasher and have that be it. 

call me crazy but my step son's gma who took care of him is a germ freak (wiped off everything with a wipe before he touched it which i find to be bonker crazy after they're no longer baby babies). so when we first got placement of him he was sick all.the.time. got him in around other kids and around germs and purposely got him sick a couple times and now he's only sick maybe once a year.


----------



## MissFox

I totally agree that some germs are good. With my little brother we always picked up things he was sucking on and wiped it off (no wipe or anything) or stuck it in our own mouth to wipe it off (if I wouldn't put it inmy mouth then it shouldn't go in his) and he never got sick as a baby. As far as the bottles with my little brother went- she sterilized the nipples every couple of weeks just to make sure they were clean and that was just while he was itty bitty. Once he was a little older there was not nearly as much sterilization.


----------



## happy_hayley

Hi all had my growing scan on tuesday as I am on the border for gestational diabetes and it turns out that my LO has a big tummy and the legs are just under average nothing to worry about tho they said. My OH said that I am going to give birth to a bowling ball lol. I have to go back in 4 weeks to see how she is doing. my OH thinks i may be early as she has majorly dropped and she is no longer breach but we will see, i finish work at the end of this month so cant w8.


----------



## babybefore30

Hi ladies, hope you are all well, can't believe how quickly time is going for all of us.
I have had a very interesting week, started having lower back pain and cramps on Tuesday but just thought they were braxton hicks but they were coming every 4 hours so called midwife and they asked to go in, they monitored me and found out that I was borderline i.e. could be going into pre-term labour so they kept me in overnight for obs, thankfully it all settled down and they sent me home on the condition that my maternity leave started with immediate effect so 3 weeks earlier than expected I am on sick leave and then mat leave begins on 25th March. My work have been fantastic and are agreeing to pay me for 3 weeks sick and then I get full pay for mat leave for 12 weeks - I am not quite sure what to do with myself but hopefully I can get to know you girls a bit more.


----------



## gertrude

there seems to be a lot of ladies that need corks!


----------



## babybefore30

I think my baby is obviously desperate to get out but I gave him a stern talking to and told him that as much as I am looking forward to seeing him he can wait in there for another 4 weeks.


----------



## gertrude

this baby is very quiet in the mornings - long may this continue! wonder if they'll be as chilled post birth?


----------



## AmethystDream

Well this was my day yesterday. Still teary, angry and upset so I'll try to update and speak to you all later. Not really in a fit state to now. 

Love to you all.


----------



## lilgemsy

Some germs are good but you have to bear in mind that germs can be picked up off literally anything. I think its better to be safe than sorry really. 

Babybefore30 - At least you get an early rest eh  Just make sure you remember to do exactly that though and rest! Lets hope LO stays in a bit longer :)

Amethyst - Majorly big hugs for you hun! xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

In terms of germs, I know I'm not the only one out there but people don't admit it for fear of being lynched - I have never sterilised anything with Maddy, and I won't with this baby either. Plenty of hot soapy water and a good rinse is all I've ever used.


----------



## gertrude

my nephew had everything sterilised (to age 1!) as he was a 10w premie baby so was more delicate. THough why they went onto 1 I have no idea (he was picking stuff up and sticking it in his mouth so why sterilise a bottle?)

He has just started nursery though and is ill so often! I can see why they didn't wnat him poorly when he was tiny but I think they were over cautious.

Interesting to read the advice in the states is so different - may add sterilising to my list of "if its not consistent I am no following it" list :D


----------



## caro103

hmmm, v interesting. And I guess its not like you sterilise your nipple before each feed! you're clean, yes, but not sterile, so why worry too much about bottles :shrug:, think I will sterilise initially but will prob let it slip after a while!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi girls, lots to catch up on the past few days so sorry if ive missed anything. I had my growth scan on Wednesday which was great, twin 2 has caught up and they are measuring 5lbs 2oz and 5 lbs 5oz. Had lots of sickness again so when i went to antenatal clinic they admitted me to be rehydrated. Ive been let out again this morning and told i must drink loads of fluids. 
Got my induction date for 18th March when ill be 38 weeks, can believe ive lasted this long to be honest. Im glad but i just want it all to be over now. Twin 2 is lying right across the top of my uterus under my ribs which is very uncomfy, causing me lots of pain.

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

caro103 said:


> hmmm, v interesting. And I guess its not like you sterilise your nipple before each feed! you're clean, yes, but not sterile, so why worry too much about bottles :shrug:, think I will sterilise initially but will prob let it slip after a while!

Very good argument, and while i'm not one to sterilize a bottle either, I can see why people would. Any bacteria in the bottle will get into the formula/breast milk thus contaminating it. Whether it would cause any serious harm, is case by case. 

Our areola/nipples might not be "sterilized" but the milk that comes out of it is, and hardly any touches the areola/nipple it goes straight down baby's esophagus with each swallow. It also has things to kill bacteria anyway-- so in a way, it's a sterilizer too. I've even heard stories about Central American women spraying it into a babies eyes if they have some sort of eye infection, or in their ears if they have an ear infection. 

One woman in the US (a friend of my Bradley teacher) uses it for everything. Skin ointment, infections, medicine. lol :) Some women LOVE their breastmilk! And more power to them!! :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Casey, I've heard the same, that breast milk can be used to clear up a rash on their face and for other ailements as well. 

I think for me I'll sterilize everything before first use but after that warm soapy water or dishwasher. I'll wash my hands before preparing bottle and try to make sure in the early weeks that I control what she shoves in her mouth, whether it be teether or stuffed animal, etc. Try to keep her hands clean as they will constantly be in mouth. Who knows, I could end up being completely paranoid and change all of that, or be so tired and worn out that she's lucky if the bottles get rinsed. I freely admit that any plans I may have today could totally fly out the window when she arrives. Have a feeling we'll all just kind of make up our own rules as we go, and I think that's exactly what we should do.

Sorry to those who are having early labor signs, hope that with some rest and time off work that things calm down and all babies remain until at least 37 weeks!! Then we can start popping 'em out!

Tasha, so very glad to hear that your little boy has caught up, those are great weights for twins. SIL had 4 lb 12 oz and 5 lb 12 oz and both were very healthy and at 2 1/2 years are perfect.


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha - excellent news! :) So glad twin two has caught up! 
Sorry to hear about the sickness though. I know how you feel with that! Try eating lolly ices if you feel sicky. x


----------



## bernina

AmethystDream said:


> Well this was my day yesterday. Still teary, angry and upset so I'll try to update and speak to you all later. Not really in a fit state to now.
> 
> Love to you all.

I am so sorry for your crap day yesterday. Some days should just be written off never to be remembered. Assholes like that are a total waste of a beating heart in my opinion. I know in the States there has been a rash of crimes like this, stalking Mom's as they drop off kids at daycare and school in the morning just so they can snatch a purse or cell phone.

Hope today is much better and so very glad that pickle is doing just fine.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AmethystDream said:


> Well this was my day yesterday. Still teary, angry and upset so I'll try to update and speak to you all later. Not really in a fit state to now.
> 
> Love to you all.

What an awful horrible person!! :hugs: 

I don't think it's your fault at all. I've been leaving my purse in the car for about a week now whenever we go somewhere. I just feel like with this 4-5lb baby in me, I can't stand to carry anything else! 

People should feel safe and secure in their environment. :( It's just horrible, but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MissFox

Ok so DH and I were trying to spend some quality time together last night and he insisted on making one of those mesh your face together andsee what your baby looks like websites. We found one that actually uses dots on the face (you place them) to show where key features are and while the picture we used of him was horrible we got this as our result:


ALSO! EDIT TO PUT 2nd TRY IN!
 



Attached Files:







Possible Rosie.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6









possiblerosie2.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bernina

Awww, what a precious looking baby!!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks! This is a lot of fun!


----------



## DanaBump

thanks sam, we shall have to see how accurate these turn out to be

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/ebf5e1ad864c1126580561941a2f6cdd/0/8181530/Baby-of-62900-1604437199992-1508006076-31512370-3643196-n-jpg-and-4668-1143786644016-1508006076-30361569-7340228-n-jpg.jpeg


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies, sorry been quiet today as oh has computer and I am no good at updating on my phone! Been very busy today getting rid of the boxes from the furniture. Also tidied and cleaned most the house, is this nesting instinct? Started sorting through baby clothes too, think we still need to get some bits and pieces. Need to decide where to put everything too! My back is killing me now, think I have overdone it, time to put my feet up! X


----------



## caro103

aww those are v v cute babies! if your kids turn out anything like those pics they'll be gorgeous! which websites did you use?

choco, sounds like nestings kicking in hun! try and be careful not to overdo it :D---I need to take my own advice on that too, lol! xx


----------



## MissFox

www.morphthing.com 
Make surethe pictures you use are straight on your face, a decent size photo (decent resolution) and that there is nothing on your face like hair, glasses, etc...


----------



## gertrude

does anyone have a bump that aches? LOTS? it's not coming and going, and its not painful (just aching) but it's getting right on my bloody nerves :D

I think I'm overly tired tbh, I have taken to my bed already :o

I had a bath when I got in after work and it felt like pickle was floating :D when I got out my bump was MASSIVE :D they seemed to enjoy it anyway :D

now if only this aching could ease up


----------



## lilgemsy

That morph thing is so weird!
I dont have any pics of FOB though so I cant do it :/ 

Gertrude - Mine aches too... and the shingles are making it WAY worse the past few days. 
Try rubbing it, that seems to help me a bit. Hope it eases up soon!

Ahh I bought a gorgeous Mickey Mouse outfit from Tesco before :) Cant wait to see it on my Ollie! :D
Think Ill take a trip to the disney shop tomorrow to invest in some toys or something!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I need to check out tesco, I've never been there for baby things.

I've got my antenatal classes tomorrow.Not sure I'll be able to go. :(
I'm in so much pain again, it comes and goes in waves. I got off the sofa today, took 3 steps and collapsed from the pain seizing up my hip. I was behind a door so DF couldn't see me and his movie was too loud to hear me cry. Took 15 minutes to get myself up, walk across the hall and drag myself up the stairs into bed. :cry:


----------



## MissFox

Cottleston that is NOT GOOD! I really hope that it all settles down for you very soon! I can't believe that your Drs are not taking you seriously- if you are having that kind of pain you should be able to see baby again just so you know he's fine! And you need to havethat looked at! 

Well, I'll be at work today until around 2:30- I'm leaving after that because I'm the only one on front desk and if any customers come in and need equipment I have to stand, bend over and do all kinds of things that make me have contractions and that's not good. 
I get a sore bump too!!
Rosie has the hiccups for the 4th time today and I'm so very tired!!! DH kept wanting to cuddle las night (I can't sleep and cuddle!) and kept waking me up to do so until I lost my temper and yelled at him because I need sleep! lol. Then this morning I made it a point after I woke up to go cuddle with him and wake him up. He wasn't happy at first but decided it was better than nothing.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls x 

Just to update for those not on my fb I'm
In hospital again , not been able to get bp under 140/100 they increased Meds to four times a day ! 

Xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

And yey I'm on my last box !!


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> I need to check out tesco, I've never been there for baby things.
> 
> I've got my antenatal classes tomorrow.Not sure I'll be able to go. :(
> I'm in so much pain again, it comes and goes in waves. I got off the sofa today, took 3 steps and collapsed from the pain seizing up my hip. I was behind a door so DF couldn't see me and his movie was too loud to hear me cry. Took 15 minutes to get myself up, walk across the hall and drag myself up the stairs into bed. :cry:

while i understand you don't want to say something to make yourself get it, but i think it's to the point where you may have to. what if you don't say something for fear of over reacting, and something god for bid has happened or will happen? you could be in an emergency type situation and just not know it. 
i'm worried about you and i think it's time you swallow your pride and do whatever you need to get an u/s. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow will be praying for you. XX

Cottles if your in that much pain get to the hospital...even if your baby if is active that doesn't mean there is not something wrong with you. You need to be checked out. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is a pic of our nursery...It's actually starting to come together! :happydance:
View attachment 177005


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy's that is gorgeous!!


----------



## MissFox

Hope they get your BP under control Rainbow!!! Oh- and I've been wondering when it was going to change to the last box! Congrats!
Emmys your nursery is freaking amazing! I wish I was going ot have a nice room for my little girl so that I could decorate it. I think I might make the bedroom in the cabin the nursery and we'll just have our bed in there, lol. Until we can put the bed up in the loft.


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottles - You should get to the docs. Be persistant. They have to see you sooner or later! It cant be right to be in so much pain :/ Hope youre feeling better soon though.

Rainbow - Sorry to hear! Hope they sort it soon and youre back home before you know it.

Emmys - That nursery is absolutely gorgeous! Your LO is so lucky to have such a beautiful room :)

Ugh. I feel lonely as feck tonight. Ive been watching chick flicks... which isnt the best of ideas when youre all alone and very hormonal :/ 
I need some friends lol.


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, hope they get your BP under control soon, glad that you're being well looked after though. Do you think they may induce you earlier now?

Emmys, your nursery is gorgeous, I love it!!!!! You've done such a wonderful job.

Gem, do you think you could look into some Mom's groups in your area, that way when Ollie arrives you would have a group of women who have babies similar ages that you could get together with? 

Cottleston, I'm so sorry that you're still suffering, hope you're able to rest up and be seen by a dr soon.

Just got back from seeing comedian Daniel Tosh, had suite tickets and it was so much fun. Paying the price now with super swollen calves and feet. In jammies now and feels so good to have feet up and just relax.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Cottles just ring ur delivery suite and say u are in pain they should see u xx

Great nursery photos !!!

I'm sooo tired this morning ! 

What's everyone up t
Today?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks for the advice guys... I spent an hour and a half last night frozen in agony, couldn't move so DF took me up the hospital.
They strapped me up to monitor Toby again. He's still moving and his heartrate is find so they still feel no need to scan me.
They've decided it's a muscle injury from the car accident. 
Apparently one of the muscles supporting the uterus goes from the ribs down the side and across to the pubic bone. That's what's been damaged which explains the amount of pain I've been in. I guess bump isn't being supported as well as it should be. They put me on codeine and paracetamol and told me how to exercise to build strength back up in that muscle so fingers crossed all will be well by the time Toby decides he wants to meet us!

Rainbow hope the increased meds are working for you.. Take it easy hun Xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Morning xx

They keeping me in today, baby was a bit sleepy on monitor this morning so I had a jug Of iced water to wake him up

Hope everyone is ok , why's everyone up to today?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

That ment to be what's everyone up to lol daft I phone


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,

Rainbow sorry to hear you are back in hospital, hope the meds work soon

Cottleson sounds like you are really suffering, big hugs.

I have had a lovely morning, an old friend came in to see me, not seen her for a year and we used to live together! It was great catching up. I am off out shortly for a hen do, I am just going for lunch but looking forward to it.

Have a good day
Jen x


----------



## chocojen

We were posting at the same time LOL, rubbish about staying in, are you on your ward again? Hope you have your own room! Hope you get to see Alex later x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Rainbow hope your little guy wakes up and you are able to get some rest today :)

Cottleson- Im sorry you are in such pain, i hope you are able to get some rest as well, big hugs :hugs:

Today is a messy day outside so i plan on staying in and cleaning which will also involve washing up some more baby clothes:laundry:! If i get a chance i may even start packing my bag for the hospital.


----------



## lilgemsy

bernina said:


> Gem, do you think you could look into some Mom's groups in your area, that way when Ollie arrives you would have a group of women who have babies similar ages that you could get together with?

I phoned a young mums group a few weeks back because you have to reserve a place but still no reply. 
Went to ante natal too in the hope of meeting someone but I was the youngest there and the only one who took my mum instead of an actual partner so I got alot of stares. And the midwife told us to talk to the people next to us and introduce ourselves etc and when I tried to do that the snob next to me turned her back on me so meh. 
I want one of my friends to get pregnant so I dont feel alone and so Ollie will have a little mate but they wont haha  They have more sense than me!


----------



## DanaBump

happy shower weekend to me! :happydance: the girls and i are going out for chinese, mani/pedi's and shopping today and then my shower is tomorrow! so excited, i'm up early :haha:

dh is also having a "daddy's day" today with his brothers and a couple friends. glad he's getting a little something too as i think lots of dads get left behind in the whole baby thing.

bummed my gma can't make it to the shower as she's still really confused and my aunt can't come either. my aunt has a large tumor in her brain and apparently no one worked out for her to be there. ah well, guess i'll just make the rounds once abby's here. 

gemm- that's so awful you can't find anyone to help you thru and have a playmate for ollie. in the US, sadly (but not for you) teen pregnancy is more widely accepted than it once was. again, so weird how countries that are so similar, are so very different.


----------



## MissFox

OMG GIRLS! Page 999- We're almost at post 10,000! 
My dogs woke me up and I'm planning on working today. I booked my prenatal massage for tomorrow after my friend's baby shower and I'm very excited about it. I really need an hour of RELAX. 
Gem- sorry you are having such a difficult time finding people who are closer in age to you to spend time with. I haven't even been seeing my friends as often lately but I think that's mostly my fault for not wanting to spend the extra time in the next town over where they live. 
Cottleston- Bummer they wouldn't give you a scan but at least they are listening to you about your pain. You having to endure that much pain is too stressful and I hope you feel better soon! 
Rainbow- Sorry you're in the hospital again :( I don't really know what I've got planned for today. I'm hoping to throw in another load of baby clothes (maybe 2 if I get on it now since I have to work in a couple hours). I really need to pick out a couple outfits to go in the diaper bag for bringing the baby home. So tricky.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Gem have you tried the teen pragnancy forum on here...there seems to be girls from the UK over there as well. Not that I want you to leave here but maybe venture there as well to see who you can meet maybe someone is close to you. I know it stinks to be lonely its a horrible feeling. XXX


----------



## camishantel

Rainbow sorry you are back in hospital... hope they figure it out soon for you...

AFM- I won't be on much today as it is my baby shower day.. I need to finish getting ready... all I need to do now is fix my hair...


----------



## JakesMummy

I spent today waiting for a kitchen to be delivered and it is still not here grrr! Luckily my mum has my son as we have been decorating.

Sorry its a quick post - will read and reply later : D


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Have fun at your showers DanaBump and camishantel!!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Have a great time at your shower Cami!!!


----------



## gertrude

gemsy - I wish you were in brum! I suspect we'd get on well :D

I'm having lots of aches today that a couple of times have been painful - think pickle has moved over night as it all feels strange today!


----------



## gertrude

forgot to say :D OH went karting today with his brother, came home and threw up :D he used to get travel sick when he was little and everytime he's been karting he's been sick and always blamed the fumes :D when actually he is travel sick :D

call me cruel but I keep laughing :D


----------



## Tasha360

Rainbow hope your feeling ok and that your hospital is a bit more entertaining than ours. There is no radio or tv etc just a bed in a room lol.

Love the nursery Emmysmummy, wish i could have one. 

Hope all the showers go well this weekend.

Ive got a child fre night tonight, they are staying at my mums for the night so we are having a pizza and watching a film and just chillaxing for a change.

Hope everyones having a great weekend xxx


----------



## camishantel

35 week bump and crib
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-05 12.48.50.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 11









2011-03-05 12.49.34.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MissFox

Aww looks so good cami! 
I've spend the morning nesting to the fullest of my abilities. I've gotten more baby laundry done and packed the diaper bag I filled 2 62L tupperwares with newborn and 0-3 clothes. I still have tons of blankets and really- too many blankets! We'll probably never use some of them. I really want to bring some back and get other things we need because we honestly have over 30 blankets! and there are 5 that are virtually identical!
I scrubbed the stove before making breakfast but now I'm pooped!!! I got this urge to clean so I cancelled work today!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump and nursery camishantel!!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

is pretty sure if i could have a mani/pedi every day of the week, i would. however, my once relaxed body is now sore from shopping again. me thinks a night of pj's, tv and sherbet is in the cards for me.


----------



## MissFox

Sounds amazing Dana!!! I wish I got a pedi today. I overexerted myself spending time with my mom but it felt so good to get out of the house for something fun and forget about the mess at home. I'm so sick of cleaning up after DH and it just makes me mad so I figured I'd leave and forget about it for a little while.


----------



## bernina

Cami, how was your shower? Your nursery looks great, just like the photos you showed us when deciding between bed sets, you did a great job. And your bump pic is great and most importantly you look so happy in it, I love it, just a great picture in general.

Dana, have fun at your shower tomorrow, can't wait to hear what you all get!!

Rainbow, hope you're doing okay and got some Alex time in. Did the water work to wake up baby?

Tasha, your relaxing kid free night sounds lovely, hope you enjoyed to the fullest.

Gem, sorry that the Mom's group hasn't called you back, I would give it one more try contacting them, just in case they lost your number or something happened. No one should judge you for your age. Sure you're young but age doesn't determine how good of a mother you'll be. Plenty of 30+ year old women can make absolutely terrible Mom's, just because you've got a few more years doesn't mean you have any more sense! Hope you're able to surround yourself and Ollie with people who won't judge you and will support you.

Spent the afternoon with niece and nephew, took them to a placed called Jungle Java where they have slides and playscapes for the kids to crawl and climb on. They had a good time but poor DH was the one who had to crawl with them inside the structure. No way me and bump were fitting in there! I realized I have a lot of learning to do on the whole parenting front, just was overwhelmed with all the noise and making sure the kids played fair with other kids. 

I've been trying to pack my hospital bag for a week but just can't seem to get motivated. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get my butt into gear and get it taken care of!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have had the worst day...ugh nothing has went right and I have been sick with the worst heartburn!! I have tried everything...tums, milk, crackers, sprite, bread. I have now sent DH off to get some icecream someone said that may help. Its so bad I am nauseated. I didn't get to make it to Cami's shower thanks to some family drama...UGH why do families have to be so difficult sometimes. And I think from the stress of the day Gunner has taken up hiding in my ribs....I literally feel him between my boobs. Its crazy and painful and I am sure the reason for the awful heartburn. Ok rant over. Sorry ladies.


----------



## bernina

Reeds, you might want to see if your dr will allow you to take gaviscon, it's a liquid similar to malox or mylanta but really really helps with heartburn and acid reflux (I suffer terrible from the latter, even when not pregnant). I've heard girls on here talking about taking it, but of course always best to check with dr. I found no relief with tums or the other standard remedies. Also avoid sodas or anything caffeinated for the time being, just makes it worse. I also find taking my calcium right before I go to bed helps to neutralize some of the stomach acid and of course sleep on a few pillows to keep head/chest higher than rest of body. Hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Berina...I see the dr again on Monday so I will be begging for something. Its just gets worse and worse. I can even just have a water to trigger it. All I can say is Gunner best have tons of hair!!! lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

10000 post WOOOOHOOO LOL


----------



## MissFox

WooHooO!!! We made it! I'm laying in bed. I think I'm gonna pass out! Goodnight ladies


----------



## CottlestonPie

Definitely try gaviscon if you can... Stuffs a godsend. It doesn't taste great but it's the only thing I'll take for my heartburn. I actually used my last two yesterday soi need to get more today. Must've spent a fortune on it... Should've got it in prescription!!

Woo 36 weeks today! Did my ticker change yet???
Edit- aww not til next week


----------



## Skylark

Congratulations April Mommies!


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,

Reeds sorry you were so poorly yesterday, I too had terrible heartburn last night and actually spent 2 hours siiting up in bed at around 0300 to try and help it. I wish things got easier at the end, I really need some sleep before baby is born!

I am off for a tour of the midwife led birthing unit today where I hope to have the baby. I have a list of questions for them!!!! Looking forward to looking round, should make it less scary when I go for real!!

Also hoping to get curtains for the nursery and get them up then we can finally do all the finishing touches for the nursery.

xx


----------



## gertrude

reeds - if baby is in your ribs then there isn't anything really that will stop your reflux/heartburn - they're pushing your tummy up and the contents out (and relaxin relaxes the top sphincter muscle which is supposed to keep the stomach acid in your stomach too).

I use gaviscon and it's fine for pregnancy. In fact I'm in danger of marrying it :D

Not laying down flat to sleep will help (use gravity to keep the acid in your tum), don't eat big meals (as it has no where to go), avoid pop (the fizzing can make it worse)

I get days where having 1 banana and water brings on my reflux - that isn't anything other than pickle playing tricks! Cheeky bugger that they are.

Also, if you're suffering with constipation sort that first, as it acts a trigger for reflux etc - you get backed up and the stomach slows down digesting food (as it has no where to go) and can make symptoms much worse!

Good luck!


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Berina...I see the dr again on Monday so I will be begging for something. Its just gets worse and worse. I can even just have a water to trigger it. All I can say is Gunner best have tons of hair!!! lol

i've been taking prescription zantac (if you wanna know the name before your dr appt, pm me) since 20 weeks, works amazing and doesn't have the foul taste like mylanta or any of that liquid stuff would. definitely ask as suffering from heartburn is just silly. btw, miss abby pushes my tummy up all the time and this stuff works around that too.


----------



## caro103

hey ladies, sorry about the heartburn Sandi, i've got gaviscon too! good stuff, tastes of anaseed but not too strong!

hope the baby showers went well :).

My friends threw me a surprise shower yesterday! how nice was that!? really wasn't expecting it so in that respect even more special :D xxx


----------



## DanaBump

caro103 said:


> hey ladies, sorry about the heartburn Sandi, i've got gaviscon too! good stuff, tastes of anaseed but not too strong!
> 
> hope the baby showers went well :).
> 
> My friends threw me a surprise shower yesterday! how nice was that!? really wasn't expecting it so in that respect even more special :D xxx

that's so nice of them! 

my shower is today. excited but so tired because i was in pain all night. have too much to do, but would really like to just go back to sleep :sleep:


----------



## Tasha360

Hope your shower goes well Dana!

Im just aching all over, ive spent the morning cleaning and now im paying for it. Got to get up and get ready to go out for a carvery tea now yummmm ( even though i dont eat meat lol) 

Catch up later xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive just woken up from a nap so what Im reading isnt going in properly so Ill catch up properly later lol, but hope all is well with everyone :)

Just wondering, does anyone else have like a browny discharge with like... snot in it?
Bit TMI and very gross but it looks like someone has blown thier nose in my knickers, except its not snot colour, its more brownish than anything :S
Anyone know what itll be?
I phoned the MW before to ask about it and she just said as long as my waters havent gone and Im not having pains then stop worrying... but I cant help it xD


----------



## MissFox

Dana- I hope your shower is so fun! 
I woke up with cramping this morning but it's dying down now. I've got a baby shower to go to today for my friend who is due a week after me and then I've got my prenatal massage!!! I'm so excited about it! 
I'm off to go make some french toast.

gemsy- sounds like part of your plug. it can regenerate so don't worry.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks for all the advice ladies. Its appreciated. You won't believe this but a small scoop of vanilla ice cream finally cured it. I am gonna go get some gaviscon today...I hope I can find it otc and that will get me through til tomorrow. Although Gunner has moved back down so I am hoping that today is better. 


Caro how sweet of your friend!! I am off to check your journal...


----------



## DanaBump

awww bummer, reeds...you now have a "reasonable explanation" for eating more ice cream :haha:


----------



## MissFox

:rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know its crazy right?? I had a friend on FB tell me this and I was like sure if milk doesnt work how would ice cream but oh my it did!! So now the ice cream is off limits to everyone but me at my house!! LOL


----------



## bernina

Love that the ice cream provided relief, I'll have to try that next time mine flaires up. You should be able to find Gaviscon OTC near the other heartburn remedies, it's in a bottle similar to maylox, white bottle with I think a red cap, but don't quote me on that. Just a good thing to have in the house, even after pregnancy. I sometimes keep mine in the fridge so it's nice and cool (although when it's really bad it just sits on my nightstand and I drink straight from the bottle in the middle of the night!)

Dana, can't wait to see pictures of what you get at the shower. 

Cami, how was yours?


----------



## bernina

Tasha, hope you're able to relax this evening!


----------



## caro103

Dana, hope you have a lovely shower! all i've done today is lounge around and snooze as mine knackered me out! lol.

Sandi, so glad you found a cure hun! what a fab excuse too to eat yummy food too :D xx


----------



## kennyb

Hope everyone had fab baby showers this weekend - be great to see some piccies!!

This heartburn thing sounds dreadful - I've never had it but my DH gets it bad sometimes so my sympathies go out to you all, it's like we don't have enough to contend with!!

By the way I'm so jealous that some of you have already named your babies - it's really cute when you refer to them by names in your posts and makes them seem more real somehow. I have a (not very short) shortlist for both our boy and girl and do you think that DH and I can agree on any? NOPE!!!


----------



## caro103

lol kenny, maybe they'll just look like *** when they're born and you'll both know instantly what they're called! that or you've a good few wks to decide properly! hehe. xx


----------



## camishantel

Berina... my baby shower was pretty nice... my mom did a wonderful job decorating and getting things together... unfortunately my firends didn't get to come had some family emergencies that cam up so had 3 people show but was still very nice... I got a bouncer which is something I really wanted.. and some diapers and 2 outfits... I however am not feeling very good today so maybe a good thing some friends didn't show in case I am contagious... hopefully can get together with some of the friends that couldn't make it sometime in the next 2 weeks before baby comes.. all in all very good and nice my one aunt sent a present as she has been really sick ( she had colon cancer quite a few years back and the radiation messed up her intestines really badly) made me a really nice blanket and some burp cloths... that was probably my favorite gift.. I love homemade things they just seem so much more personal... and I have a stye on my eye which hurts really bad... my eye is super swollen today from it... ugh.. and I have what seems like a cold so I am resting today


----------



## chocojen

Evening.

We had a busy day but we got lots done....the curtains are bought and we have put them up this afternoon, I am so pleased with them. They are blue with boats on them and they are blackout ones. I will posts a picture tomorrow.

We also packed the stuff for the baby for the hospital and we have started to get the things needed for my bag too.

The tour of the midwife led unit was great got all my questions answered and really like id, I hope bubs agrees and we can have him there!!

Hope the showers went well, get well soon cami
x


----------



## bernina

Cami, sounds like you had a lovely shower. I had several people who weren't able to make it to mine as well, but still a great time and many wonderful presents. I agree, homemade gifts are so special. 

I'm sure you'll be able to get together soon with those who were unable to come, will help to extend the festivities!

Try a warm washcloth on your eye to help relieve some of the pain of the stye, those are no fun at all but usually pass pretty quickly.

I just got done watching the US OBEM and bawled my eyes out with the surrogate couple. I swear anything sets me off these days! 

Quick question for everyone, is it normal for my uterus to kind of bulge out on either side of my belly button? The actual belly button area stays really flat (my belly button hasn't popped, just stretched and is nearly gone actually) but then I get bulges of body parts on either side, especially during BH contractions. I had surgery to correct a heart shaped uterus so was just curious if it was due to my shape or if it's normal for everyone?


----------



## bernina

Caro, that was so great of your friend to throw you a surprise shower, what did you get??

Dana, how was your shower honey?


----------



## JakesMummy

Hope the showers went well?

Bernina - I don't think that happens to my bump, but it does go wonky when she sticks out body parts wither side, but it sounds different from what you described?

I am watching my belly now as I type and Amelia is practicing her breathing - kinda looks like the motion a dog does when panting for water LOL!!! That rhythmic up and down movement...she is such a wriggler tonight and making me REALLY uncomfortable! I swear she is a beast in terms of size ... eek. I am 5 ft 11 so it is not like shes stuck for room - but I have hardly gained with this pregnancy so I am guessing it is all baby in there. Hmm.

My house STINKS at the moment as we have been glossing the skirting and doors - it gets down my throat and makes my asthma worse, but it needed to be done. Kitchen was delivered, just needs to be installed now, so I am guessing it will be right around my due date - fantastic (!) That means I have to sleep at my mums or sisters when I could go into labour..sigh...


----------



## camishantel

yes heat does make it feel better... I have not had one this big before my entire eye is swollen... but yes they normally go quickly... I am having a lazy day getting ready to take a bath.. that couple had me in tears as well... I could never do it but it was amazing to see it and that was like her 3rd time she has blessed many women with children that otherwise couldn't have them.. I need to make a list of things I still need.. which seems to be alot really... I think after my bath I am going to take some benadryl and just relax some more... my nose won't stop running and I keep sneezing.. it's the lovely Missouri weather I am sure but hopefully it will pass soon as well


----------



## DanaBump

shower was amazing!! we really cleaned up with gifts too, with more coming! abby sure is loved by so many ppl already :cloud9: 

between yesterday and today, i am just pooped so i'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

No one has popped yet?!?! 

I've been so absentminded lately I can't keep track of anything. Not doing very well on my recent online class. :blush: I'm hoping to just keep the B that I have right now. 

I hate that I can't even remember simple things like why I wanted to go into the kitchen, or where my frickin shoes that I just took off are! Talk about pregnancy brain. I feel like I have not PERIOD!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! 
Last day off work today. Meant to be going back tomorrow so I've booked a doctors appointment to hopefully get signed off for 2 weeks which will then take me through to annual leave and maternity leave without having to go back. Had another rough night of pain and discomfort so there's no way I'll be able to sit at a desk for 8hrs of the day when my painkillers only last an hour and I can only take them every 6hrs.

Fingers crossed work agree to this rather than trying to sign me off on maternity early, which is what I suspect they'll do. 

Also having MIL drop round the car seat and pram today! Pram is going straight to mums though as I'm superstitious and mum lives next to the hospital so itll be nearby if there are any early surprises!

Anyone else finding their sinuses playing up? I'm not bunged up but I'm getting pretty bad sinus headaches at the mo...


----------



## chocojen

Funny you should say that cottleson my sinuses are so blocked, keep thinking I am gonna get a cold but no sign of one yet!
Think I will start sorting my hospital bag today.....

it seems so real now!


----------



## Tasha360

Morning girls hows everyone today? 
Im not too good again, been sick all morning and i had some bleeding throughout the night. It was just when i wiped but it filled the tissue twice. I havent called the midwife cuz i know she'll tell me to go straight to the hospital to be checked but i dont have a sitter and have to go tonight anyway for monitoring. Ive also been getting loads of watery discharge since Friday afternoon which i just put down to normal pregnancy discharge but now its made me wonder. Anyone else had anything like this? xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Tasha - I have had a real increase in discharge these past few weeks, too, from watery to milky. Unsure if it could be waters leaking for you or just added pressure on your bladder as youre carrying 2 rather than 1 baby!! 
Is the blood bright red?


----------



## helen1234

you'll experience all kinds of weird discharge in the last few weeks, down to hormone changes and just your body kind of cleansing itself.

i had a fab day with my doula yesterday my oh is feeling excited and less pressured and i feel more in control now my birth preferences are down on paper.

cant believe the first babies woll be born very soon eeeeek how exciting


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Just quick
Update 

Got out last night, had pains all
Morning went to hospital 2cm dilated he's head down!! Just being transferred to 
Other hospital
Now


----------



## gertrude

good luck rainbow :)

I'm feeling a fraud today :( I'm only 34w and I've cried on the way to work, I'm cold and fed up and tbh I'm not sure how I'm going to last another 2 weeks at work. I have friends who have worked to 38/39 weeks and been fine and I'm weeks behind them and feel like shit :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Rainbow! Do they think your gonna have him?


----------



## DanaBump

ooooooo good luck rainbow!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good luck Rainbow!

Don't worry Getrude, I've been so tired and narky for the last couple of weeks but it does seem to be easing off now ( I think nesting is kicking in, luckily just in time for landlord inspection at our house!) I've got 6 days left after today and man, am I counting the days!!!!

xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good luck Rainbow!:)


----------



## Tasha360

good look Rainbow!! ill be looking out for an update xxx


----------



## caro103

bernina said:


> Caro, that was so great of your friend to throw you a surprise shower, what did you get??
> 
> Dana, how was your shower honey?


Thanks hun, we got lots of practical bits like nappies, lotions and washes, breast pads some disposable pants :rofl: all glam things! plus a couple outfits and a homemade blanket! was so nice of them :D



gertrude said:


> good luck rainbow :)
> 
> I'm feeling a fraud today :( I'm only 34w and I've cried on the way to work, I'm cold and fed up and tbh I'm not sure how I'm going to last another 2 weeks at work. I have friends who have worked to 38/39 weeks and been fine and I'm weeks behind them and feel like shit :(

Don't feel like a fraud at all hun, I finished at 34+2 and thaat was by far long enough! everyone has their own limits :hugs: hopefully the next couple of wks will whizz by! I know the last wk def will as you'll be sorting everything out for leaving!

Rainbow....good luck!! xxx

Tasha, you really should ring the midwife hun, esp if its proper red blood! :hugs: xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha I hope you get to feeling better as well...I have had a increase of cm as well...milky to watery and back. But no blood in it...watch that hun.


----------



## chocojen

Good luck Rainbow hope all is ok xxxxxxxx

Gertrude dont worry I finished at 33 weeks and didnt want to do a moment more!

Tasha, not something I have experienced I would ask when you go in tonight

x


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah it was red blood like when you start a period. My dads picking me up at 5.30 when stus back to watch the kids to go and get monitored so ill mention it then. xx


----------



## JakesMummy

I understand u can't get a babysitter but it really should be dealt with sooner rather than later- hope all is ok xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Blimey ladies, it's all go in here today!

Rainbow - hope you and the little guy are doing OK. You are in our thoughts :flower:

Tasha - Eek! Get yourself checked ASAP lovey, surely they wont mind small people being about in that circumstance?

To the ladies who have had their showers, it sounds like you had a wonderful time! Wish we did something like that over here, but to be honest no bugger has bothered to do a damn thing for us this time around. I don't expect big items or massive offers of help, but a little bit of interest wouldn't go amiss.

I don't know if it's because this one is number 4 (no less loved nor less of an individual, surely?) or what? Having said that my inlaws have been especially crap this time around and haven't even responded to scan pictures we have sent them or anything.

Ohh that turned into an unintentional rant! Sorry!

Take care of yourselves and your small people, ladies :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good Luck rainbow!!! Hope everything turns out well :) :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck rainbow!!! Xxxx

Just spent 4.5 hours waiting for a meeting ith my manager. 
I got to the office (on my day off) 11am and was told it could be up to an hour before he's free to see me. It's now 3:30pm and I've just called my cab to leave because I'm fed up of waiting. Hmph.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Would you believe it, just as my taxi showed up my manager made an appearance. Sod him... I'll phone him later, he can wait for me now.


----------



## cola pops

Wow, I just popped in for a catch up and can't believe how much is happening.
Cami, your bump has really popped out now, it looks lovely x
Tasha, I would get checked, had weird discharge but never red blood hun x
Rainbow, I hope all is going well for you, has baby turned from breech? I'm so excited for you x


----------



## MissFox

Hope everything goes well Rainbow! 

WOOHOO! Moved to the last box! I think this means Rosie can come now, lol! 
I woke up feeling so very anxious with a million things running through my head. Things keep seeming like they will start to look up then it falls apart again. I realy hope something works out for us QUICK!


----------



## MissFox

On the upside- just found out I won a free maternity shoot! By default, no one else responded so I WIN!!! Just got to try to get it done this weekend or something very soon just incase miss Rosie tries to come early again!


----------



## bernina

My sinuses are super congested this morning as well. Feared I was coming down with something, spent Saturday at a kids play area and assumed I picked up some germs there (which I still may have, time will tell!)

Rainbow, good luck honey, glad to hear baby turned head down but wish they would wait just a bit to make their entrance!

Tasha, hope that you get answers tonight at your monitoring, only 1/2 hour to go now, please keep us udpated. Thinking of you!

Sam, I've been having the anxiety as well. I think it's normal as we approach the last few weeks. Hope things start going your way very soon!!! Yeah for the last box!!


----------



## bernina

Awesome on the free maternity shoot! Definitely get that scheduled soon otherwise it might turn into a baby session! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...just got back from the dr. Did the weekly scan and Gunner is now about 7lbs 4oz!! He is off the charts for how far along I am. His head is measuring 38+2 already. I have lost another 2lbs so I have now only gained 5lbs this pregnancy and its all baby. LOL 

I too feel very anxious and feel the urge to start making sure everything is ready. I haven't packed a bag for me or him so I must get that done. 

Is anyone taking EPO or RLT?? I am thinking about...thinking this man may need eviction papers soon. LOL


----------



## lollylou1

**UPDATE ON RAINBOW**
she is at the other hospital, contractions between 2-3 mins apart lasting just under a min each, she is doing very well and just having a bath when i heard last, i think things are progressing but quite slowly for her, will update u all as and when i know anything more!

Lou
xxx


----------



## laura3103

omg reeds thats one big baby!!

i'm already taking RLT tabs 2 a day not taking EPO yet tho gonna wait till about 36 weeks for them,


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you Lolly! Please keep us updated. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Laura thanks...I am anxious about taking anything. But I am also anxious about the size of this baby.


----------



## laura3103

i heard you can take RLT from 32 weeks so i did and as it is not meant to bring on labour just help the muscles in the cervix so it cant do any harm. 

i know what you mean abot the size of the baby i'm scared of having a big baby so gonna be trying to tempt him out properly once i hit 37 weeks!


----------



## chocojen

Thanks lolly please let her know we are all thinking of her and keep us updated x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats what I am waiting for 37 weeks...I think I will be getting me some RLT. I still have EPO from ttc...and well looks like DH will be getting some booty. hahaha


----------



## laura3103

haha reeds unfortunalty i dont have anyone to get fruity with so looks like i will have to stick with all the other methods.

i should be moving home in the next few weeks tho so hopefully that should encourage him to come a little early so he can see his new room.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Im sat here with a cup of RLT now :) having a cup a day this week and stepping up to 2 next week, much better with a splash of ribena! Starflower oil is meant to be even better than EPO so going to have a look at getting some of those, if it helps it helps. If it doesn't at least its keeping me occupied!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Laura I bet the moving will help. I am torn on wanting him out and letting him bake. LOL I was amazed at his breathing on the screen today. Its was amazing...even the tech was like look at him go. His belly is also super chunky. Man I just can't wait to see him.


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks LollyLou im so excited for her! xx

My monitoring was fine. They think the blood loss was my plug and said they dont think ill make it to next Friday so we shall see. Also said to put a pad on to monitor the watery discharge. 

I bought some RLT the weekend, i had one cup but thats as far as its got lol. Not very nice is it? 

Thinking of you Rainbow xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks for update, lolly...contractions sound like they are going at a regular pace so fingers crossed all progresses well : D send my best wishes!

Reeds your boy is certainly doing well with that weight! Have u had a guesstimate at final weight? I'd say 9lb 4 oz :)

Tasha glad the doctors seem sure it us just the plug. you've done well to get this far!!!


----------



## laura3103

i'm taking the RLT tabs cant stand the tea.


----------



## CottlestonPie

thanks for the updaTe lolly.... fingers crossed all goes smoothly for rainbow! xx
tasha, glad the monitoring went well. exciting to think that your little ones could be here as soon as next week! xx


----------



## kennyb

OMG - there could be an April sweetpea born in the next few hours!! Good luck Rainbow I'll be thinking of you.

Tash - so glad the monitoring went well for you. You've done so well to hold onto to those little bubs, keep us up to date won't you?

Have my 36 week growth scan tomorrow and appointment with the consultant - hopefully we'll be discussing and agreeing an induction date for these two wrigglers who are keeping me awake pretty much all of the night at the moment!! No signs of anything happening yet though.

RLT is much nicer with a couple of teaspoons of honey in it - hubby's just made me one now so off I go to watch One born every minute, yet more tears to be shed I'm sure!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Catch up time! Feel like I havent been on here in a while properly :S lol

Cami - Hope your eye is better soon and also hope its not too bad of a cold! Hope you enjoyed your rest :)

Jakes - at least if you have to stay with your mum or sister and you go into labour then youll have someone with you for sure! :)

Cottles - Fingers crossed you get signed off hun. You need to recover properly from your crash injuries before LO arrives!

Tasha - Oh dear. That doesnt sound too good. Make sure you get it checked when you get monitored!

Rainbow - ooo exciting! Good luck hun! x

Gertrude - Aww bless -hugs- Look on the bright side, youve lasted longer in work than most (ie. me ) so youre doing well! Chin up sweetie and just make sure to chill and relax when you get home ^_^

MissFox - Congrats on the maternity shoot :D

Hope everyone else is well :)

Ahh my baby is going mad tonight. Hes had the hiccups for about an hour now and keeps wriggling downwards. Feels so weird.
I keep getting pains too like low down and also low down in my back. 
Ive been having like mucusy gross brown discharge the past 2 days... phoned the MW and she said it sounds like my plug. She said it should like grow back but Ive lost like ALOT of it and am continuing to do so :S... any of yous had this?

Had a good day today though... actually got out of the house for something other than to go the hospital xD Went into town with my best mate and had a big fat burger king :) Yumm.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh my god, Rainbow, hope everything goes smoothly. Can't believe our little sweetpeas are starting to be born! So exciting! 

Been to BF class at hosp tonight. It was on the ante/post-natal ward so seeing all the new mums & teeny babies made everything seem just a little bit more real! x


----------



## lollylou1

NEW UPDATE ON RAINBOW!!!

She has just been examined 4cm fully effaced now and things are moving well!!!
Lou
Xxx


----------



## camishantel

Rainbow... GL hun... I will be praying for you 
Tasha... glad your monitoring went well

We are all getting so close now can't believe it... my dr. told me today if I go into labor now they won't stop it and they will be checking my cervix on Friday...


----------



## gertrude

oh wow! will this be the first april sweet pea?

In other news I work with complete and utter fucking twats 

excuse the language but I've had enough - I leave work 2 hours late tonight, I'll be late tomorrow and Wednesday too, and my boss keeps saying "you can do this before you go can't you" and I'm about the slay the lot of them


----------



## camishantel

oh gertrude.. I am sorry hun.. I know what you mean that is one of the reasons I basically begged my Dr. to write me off... I just couldn't stand them and the stress anymore..


----------



## gertrude

At some point it'll be fine, and I'm about to go to bed and chill out and my OH has been lovely tonight :) but I'm just fed up of the idiots

I feel like I'm being compared to everyone else - WELL THEY'RE NOT PREGNANT ARE THEY

does anyone have something I can throw?


----------



## caro103

:hugs: gertrude!

I just got back from antinatal class. Feeling a bit bad though cos one of the girls has just swapped to having my mum as her midwife, she didn't realise she was my mum though and asked whether its possible to swap back to the other midwife, then when the lady running the class was like give it some time its hard to swap midwifes late on she was all like 'I still have 6 wks to go :S:S'. Felt like slapping her as obviously I love my mum :(, though I do know shes not as nicey nicey as her predicessor and this girl seems like she may well be a bit wet which no doubt my mums not pandering too! but not nice to hear about your mum being talked about like that :(. Not too sure what to do about it either, cos if i just keep my mouth shut and she finds out way down the track she was slagging my mum she'll feel bad, but if I say something now it could affect forming a relationship with her (the idea of the classes is we make a support network/friends) hmmm


----------



## gertrude

I'd say what you just said - that she is your mum but that you know your mum isn't like her predecessor (and being her daughter that you know that she isn't a softie or something :D make it light hearted and not about the other MTB) and that you can see why she might not like the transition :)

as you say if you keep quiet it seems weird for a new friendship :) no need to get into the slagging bit (either way) but being honest is a good thing IMO


----------



## AmethystDream

Time for some eye poking Gertrude!

Caro, I guess it depends what has been said! If it has been just general stuff it's probably best to mention it now. Tricky situation, I don't envy you one bit.

Lolly, thanks for the update, Hun.

Rainbow - Hope you feel well, you are doing great! In my thoughts :flower:


----------



## caro103

thanks hun, think i'll try and mention it next wk! prob should have said it there and then tonight so its not all weird, but its hard to think about on the spot when your a bit taken aback by what someone says!


----------



## gertrude

AmethystDream said:


> Time for some eye poking Gertrude!

now there's a good idea - even if I can't do it I can dream of it :D that should get me through tomorrows meetings :thumbup:


----------



## AmethystDream

gertrude said:


> now there's a good idea - even if I can't do it I can dream of it :D that should get me through tomorrows meetings :thumbup:

I find that that combined with imagining a good old face slap gets me through :winkwink:

So so bad of me, but I had a late junk food dinner of turkey burgers with cheese and garlic mayo and a huge glass of cherryade. Blimey it was good though! :blush:


----------



## lilgemsy

Does this mean that Rainbows LO will be here very very soon? :D
Ahh Im so excited for her haha!
Hope shes doing well :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Lets hope Rainbows next 6 cm journey goes smoothly!?

I remember when I got to 4cm I thought I'd be there forever, but alas, 3 hours later he had arrived...Hope she is ok!

Gertrude I'd slap your work employers for you - how rude of them! I guess I was lucky with my company - they treated their staff with enough respect not to be like that, shame I left really as they really were ace.

Amethyst - The cherryade sounds divine! May have to buy some tomorrow now - naughty temptation! I say that, yet here I am at 11.50PM eating a bag of mini dime bar sweets..I feel sick yet can't stop..eek.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Rainbow!! Cant wait to hear about your little man.


----------



## lilgemsy

Thought Id do another bump pic :)
I dont seem to be changing much though lol. 
Both of these are 34 weeks but like from different sides.
Red blotches on the first one is my shingles rash D:

Oh and yes those are GLEE jammies :D Haha I love Glee :)
 



Attached Files:







34 wks-with shingles.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









34 wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cute bump Gem!


----------



## camishantel

I love Glee as well... one of my favorite shows.. how are the shingles hun? are they getting any better


----------



## lilgemsy

I absolutely love it haha, Im such a Gleek 
Ahh no theyve gone a bit worse tbh lol. Spread like round my back and stuff. Some are starting to blister now though I think. Whereas other patches are only just appearing :| Just hope theyre gone by Thursday or I might not be able to go to the hospital for my anti-D!


----------



## MissFox

Cute bump gem.
YAY for Rainbow!! So exciting for her! 
Cami- They said as of Thursday (36 weeks) they wont stop contractions again but I haven't been having as many... Which is kinda a bummer since I was hoping it would mean she was ready to come when she gets her eviction notice!!! 
I'm drinking RLT already- but it was in my pregnancy tea too soooo I've been drinking it on and off for a while. Mine tastes pretty good though?
I'm off to birth prep class lol. Looks like I'm going to make it to 3 of the 6 classes hahaha. Everything happens on Monday nights! Hopefully its nice and informative!


----------



## camishantel

yeah I like my RLT tea..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies do any of you have the "health line"?? Its the brown line that runs up your belly from vjayjay. LOL My Granny always called it a health line and I just noticed I have one!


----------



## MissFox

Rainbow had her little man. Saw her post on FB. 
I have one that goes from mu vajayjay to where my undies stop. It doesn't keep going


----------



## camishantel

nope I don't have one...


----------



## camishantel

yay for rainbow


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo Rainbow!! Can't wait to hear detail. 

Mine runs all the up to my belly button.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on the birth of your little man, Rainbow!! Can't believe April babies are coming already!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls just to let u all know benjamin is here!!! 

Born at 01:00am weighing a tiny 5lb 2oz (2.350g)

Will update properly later when I can and post pics xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Rainbow!! Our first April Sweetpea. Praying your and your little man are well. XXX


----------



## CottlestonPie

The first April sweetpea!!!:happydance: congratulations rainbow!! Hope you're both doing well Xxxx


----------



## bernina

Congrats Rainbow, so very very happy for you honey!!!! Hope you and baby are doing wonderfully!!!


----------



## helen1234

:yipee: glad he's here safe and sound congrats again lol xxx


----------



## DanaBump

tasha, is there any way to number these babies on the first page as that are officially starting to arrive? 


congratulations lea!!!! :cake:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Rainbow! Hope you and Benjamin are doing well!!!


----------



## chocojen

Congratulatins Rainbow and family. Cant wait to see pictures and hope it was not too scary/painful. Big HUgs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Reeds I have a 'health line' or 'linea nigra' it runs right up to my bra line and is wonky!!!!! I will post a pic later in the week of it.

Off to the MW this morning and then have MIL and SIL coming over for coffee before my mum arrives for lunch and then I head off to maidenhead to see friends from uni for one last time before bubs arrives!

Oh and the funniest thing happened last night....me and OH were watching one born every minute and he turned to ask me how they cut the umbilical cord from the belly button!!!!! He had no idea that the cord dropped off on its own a few days later...I had visions of him changing the nappy and seeing it and thinking our LO had something wrong with him!!

x


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats Rainbow. He is absolutely gorgeous and soo tiny, csnt wait to hear your birth story and see some more piccies when you feel up to it.
Dana i will put babies name and weight on 1st page when born, let me know if you want anything else put on xxx


----------



## happy_hayley

Congrats Rainbow.


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations Rainbow, fantastic news xxx


----------



## happy_hayley

RANT ALERT - sorry but i am sick of this pain now it is making me feel sooo neausiated no matter what i do nothing seems to ease it all that much got checked out and they said it is muscular pain. doctor has signed me off for a week as i am struggling at work so i have to go back and get reviewed nxt mon but it aint going to get any easier at work and they dont seem to get it that in an hospital there is no such thing as lighter duties i have tried to tell them and changing my hours aint going to do much as i will still be doing the same job. sorry ladies but it has really got me worked up.


----------



## JakesMummy

Congratulations rainbow !!!!! Hope you and Benjamin are doing well x


----------



## kennyb

Congratulations Rainbow. 5lb 2 oz is a really good weight for 4 weeks early. Can't wait to hear about it and see some piccies of Benjamin.

I have the "health line" (never heard it called this before - much nicer name than linea nigra) but it's only really faint.

Sorry that some ladies are having issues at work - roll on mat leave for you all so that you can chillax before that babies arrive xxxx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Rainbow! Can't believe the first April sweet pea is here, how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

1st page updated x


----------



## camerashy

awww wow one baby born already ....im getting excited now :)

congrats rainbow xxx


----------



## gertrude

congrats rainbow! give him cuddles from me :)


----------



## smeej

CONGRATS RAINBOW!! - WONDERFUL HAPPY NEWS!
xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

I have that line but only above belly button up to bra and it is wonkey! 
does anyone here suffer from asthma? I always hAve done but it has got so bad recently, I'm constantly on the inhaler.. Blah..


----------



## chocojen

Had my MW appt this morning and had glucose in my urine again, had another random blood test and then they will decide if I need GTT depending on that result. Baby is head down and is pressing on my bladder which I had kind of gathered!! his back is lying on my right side and she says he is making himself ready to go! Bump is measuring 36 weeks now but she does not seem worried by this. She is going to leave my EDD as 26 th despite last week saying the 19th as she wants to avoid induction if possible as I would have to go to the main hospital not the birthing centre if that happens.

xx


----------



## gertrude

cool chocojen! 

I hope she can tell me which way this little one is - they seem to have moved from the left to the right hand side but I might be wrong - which I could see!


----------



## caro103

Aww wow, congrats on the birth of Benjamin Rainbow! Can't wait to see pics!

Off to book my home birth hopefully this afternoon! :D xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ooo congrats Rainbow! Hope you and Benjamin are both doing well! Cant wait to see pics :) Made up for you! xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Rainbow! hope you are both doing well :)


----------



## SazzleR

Congratulations Rainbow! Looking forward to seeing some piccies. 

Can't believe the babies are arriving. It scares me but is exciting at the same time iykwim! Absolute max there is 7 weeks left for me today. Eek! x


----------



## gertrude

yes exciting and scary isn't it :D It's so weird to think pickle will be here soon :)


----------



## smeej

Hi Ladies,

sorry for those having work issues - I know how you feel having been there! Also hope that everyone that's feeling poorly or sore gets better soon!

Can't believe that Rainbow has her little Benjamin - makes it all seem all the more real doesn't it :)

Jen - try not to worry about the GD risk - I'm sure if it was that they would have picked it up by now - but even if it is then it's totally controllable :)

Well I have some updates from my scan and consultant appointment last week.
Little one ( not so little!) was estimated to weigh just under 7lb at 34 weeks! My fluid levels have also increased again at nearly 35 and my fundal height is measuring at 41 weeks! She is also lying head down low in my pelvis.

Therefore, due to this and the risks attached, iv'e been booked in for a C-Section at 39 weeks on 7th April. However, consultant also stated that there's a high chance that i may go into labour earlier than that - any time from now onwards - as my body will decide that i cant expand any more! 

So I decided that was also enough of work! I finished up on Friday, ealrier than planned but I just couldnt cope with it any longer, either physically or mentally!

So, I've been told that if I get any signs of contractions or leaking fluid, I've to go straight to hospital - no waiting around. Because i've got so much fluid if my waters break there are rsiks of the cord prolapsing and placenta abrupting, so they would have to get her out ASAP.

So, it looks like i'll be 99% having a C-Section! It's all quite scary, but i am also glad to atleast have some info and know what will be likely to happen.

So the latest my baby girl will be arriving in the world will be apx 2pm on Thurs 7th April :)

xx


----------



## gertrude

oh wow! it's all getting very very real now :D


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg Smeej, how exciting! 
These babies are eager arent they haha!

Why do I have a feeling that Ill be the last one still here? xD


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations Rainbow :)


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations rainbow!!! little benjamin looks so precious! 

it has now officially set it that i am in fact pregnant and i am in fact going to be having this baby in 5 weeks. ack!

i ate fast food last night and am now getting sick out of every possible hole that i have :sick:. woke up around 330 last night with combination getting sick, bh and abby freaking out because of both. the pain wouldn't let me get back to sleep until 440 so i am dog tired, would really like to go back to sleep but the belly won't let me :cry:

here is the link to the shower pics, enjoy! the lady in the first pic is my sister, wish i could label the group shot so you could all put some faces to names. unfortunately some family issues held my mom from being there which made me sad but completely understand. she wouldn't miss this for anything less than absolutely necessary, so i cut her some slack. my gma couldn't make it because she's really not doing well, probably has to move into the nursing home now. the only family on my side that could make it was my sister, sil, brother and bil (not pictured as bil was taking the pics and brother was just there for the food, lol). wore my gma that passed away rings around my neck so she could be there in spirit. not exactly my ideal shower, but memorable and enjoyable anyway.

https://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee19/erika_schulz/Dana Baby Shower/


----------



## gertrude

looks great dana!

well MW appointment went ok, not measuring as far ahead now (I'm 34w and I measure 35 or 36 - can't remember :D) which is better than the 5/6 weeks ahead I was

My OH is being a complete cock though - I'm stressed to hell with work and have an event this evening. He's being a total arse about picking me up after not to mention that he nearly drove into another car he hadn't seen and scared the shit out of me.

I'm so cross now I could cry - I'm going to end up swearing at everyone soon


----------



## MissFox

I wake up with cramps every morning but I wonder if it's just because I need to go potty :blush: I haven't been feeling as much like Rosie is trying todig herself out the last couple days (go figure- the days I really don't listen about "modified" bed rest" and go shopping, baby shower and work). I'm only getting some BH now- which makes me sad beacuse I thought I was gonna have her soon and now I don't think I'm going to. Now that Baby Benjamin has been born I'm impatient and want Rosie to come too! I suppose I can wait another 8 or 9 days  BUT I'm seriously contemplating giving her her eviction notice on Thursday- just so she has a full month to vacate. 
I was playing with her yesterday and she has so much personality already that I just want to meet her.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY RAINBOW!!! :happydance: 

The first Sweet pea! :D


----------



## lilgemsy

Dana - looks like you had a good time :) Looks wonderful!

Im now well and truly done getting everything ready for this baby. I have nothing left to buy or do.

Hospital bag packed and ready to go.
Bedroom set up and ready to use.
Moses basket set up.
Bouncy chairs set up.
Nursing chair made and delivered.
Wardrobe full of iddy biddy cute baby clothes.
Money sorted.
All the essentials bought and stored away ready for use.

Now all I need is the baby... 
HURRY UP OLIVER!


----------



## helen1234

Think I've got pulled muscles think they are pulled to capacity now just tried to twist out the car and got a bad pain down my right side, had to get put really really slowly scared 'me, it eased off though, my oh is being a moron too I'm doing everything slow teas never on time and I need more help like taking washing baskets upstairs and help with our toddler and it always seems to be as he's doing something so I have to ask bout ten times grrrrr 
He went to bed st 8pm fell asleep I had to clean the kitchen on my own I was rather annoyed lol,


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissFox said:


> I wake up with cramps every morning but I wonder if it's just because I need to go potty :blush: I haven't been feeling as much like Rosie is trying todig herself out the last couple days (go figure- the days I really don't listen about "modified" bed rest" and go shopping, baby shower and work). I'm only getting some BH now- which makes me sad beacuse I thought I was gonna have her soon and now I don't think I'm going to. Now that Baby Benjamin has been born I'm impatient and want Rosie to come too! I suppose I can wait another 8 or 9 days  BUT I'm seriously contemplating giving her her eviction notice on Thursday- just so she has a full month to vacate.
> I was playing with her yesterday and she has so much personality already that I just want to meet her.

It's been hard for me to sleep because of pubic symphsis pain. :( 

I feel like I'm impatient for Josie to come too!! I've been for a while though. I just want her out here so we can meet and play! :) Though newborns aren't very playful, they are still cute!! I think i'll hold off giving her the eviction notice until late March though. Since I don't want her coming very early or else I can't give birth in the birthing center and I have to go to a hospital. :nope: That scares me!


----------



## MissFox

I'm already going to the hospital and she will be delivered by one of four people- 2 Drs and 2 CNMs. I'm hoping for the CNM that I"ve been seeing mostly OR the female Dr. When I was in for my last appointment they didn't seem too concerned with Rosie being born very soon so whenever she is ready HINT HINT! lol.


----------



## bernina

Dana, looks like a great shower!!!

Happy Haley, sorry that you're having such a pain with work, hope that you're feeling better soon and that everything works out.

Congrats again Rainbow, so very happy for you and your family!! Can't wait to see those pictures!!!

Well officially starting to feel like I'm pregnant. Can't get comfortable in bed at all, feet are wrecked and hurt constantly, I waddle, I can't fall back asleep after getting up to pee. Have officially entered the last month of pregnancy and must say I'm ready to get this show on the road! Don't want to have her before 37 weeks, but seeing as that's next Friday it's not too far away. Have a feeling I'll be going a week late then getting induced, but we'll see!


----------



## bernina

Anyone else have a heat or diaper type rash on their upper inner thighs? I've battled this all pregnancy and even showed it to my primary care dr one time but she just said to scrub at it with baby shampoo (which did nothing!) I've tried powder, diaper rash cream, and even cortisone with no visible effects. It's not painful or itchy, but very unattractive and kind of embarrassed to have it during delivery. Just small red bumps that get bigger then burst (nothing comes out though, skin just kind of peels) then heal, then new ones appear. 

I can't go to a dermatologist anytime soon because I need a referral and those take a while (damn HMO's!) but will definitely ask for a referral after I give birth.


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Anyone else have a heat or diaper type rash on their upper inner thighs? I've battled this all pregnancy and even showed it to my primary care dr one time but she just said to scrub at it with baby shampoo (which did nothing!) I've tried powder, diaper rash cream, and even cortisone with no visible effects. It's not painful or itchy, but very unattractive and kind of embarrassed to have it during delivery. Just small red bumps that get bigger then burst (nothing comes out though, skin just kind of peels) then heal, then new ones appear.
> 
> I can't go to a dermatologist anytime soon because I need a referral and those take a while (damn HMO's!) but will definitely ask for a referral after I give birth.

the best diaper rash stuff on the planet is called "butt paste", give it a try. hope it helps!


----------



## bernina

Thanks Dana. I tore into my baby stash of extra strength desetin but will pick up butt paste the next time I'm out at the store. I've heard of it but never tried it. Will be good to have on hand for baby too!


----------



## caro103

well home birth all booked for me! :D, just gotta get the necessary coverings and the birth pool and we're all set assuming bubba decides to come before i'm 41+12!

Baby is only measuring 34wks but midwife reckons he'll be around the 7lb mark at birth, that surprises me as both DH and me are tall, but so long as he's healthy i'm all for a smaller baby!

Dana, your shower looks like it was fab!

Bernia...i have a strange rash on my sides that sounds similar, at 1st i thought it was the start of stretch marks, but its stayed just spots that kinda get raised then go, then come back again :S, nothing has fixed it though! hoping it goes after birth. xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hope everyone is having a good day!:)

Dana- Your shower pics are lovely!

Well i went to the doctors this morning and lo is measuring perfectly!! HB was good and i asked them if they would do any more growth scans and said they said no..since im not having any problems or measuring to big/small :( ohh well lol I also asked about delivery b/c he had originally told me April 11th would be the latest but now he said if she doesn't come before then we would probably do the csection on April 12th as he usually doesn't do surgery on Monday! Im also getting impatient and secretly hoping she comes on her own before then!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've not had rash but I've got a horrible sore on my inner thigh... Had to put a plaster over it to stop it rubbing on my jeans. It's so ugly :(

Just back from the midwife. Tobys now 3/5ths and not sunny side up any more :happydance: He's still not facing the back, his spine is on my left and he's facing the right but there's more chance of him turning during labour in that position so I'm happy !!


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Thanks Dana. I tore into my baby stash of extra strength desetin but will pick up butt paste the next time I'm out at the store. I've heard of it but never tried it. Will be good to have on hand for baby too!

my friends who are mommy's swear by it. you can buy a tub of it at target for $17 which is totally worth it as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## camishantel

yay cottles... 

so I have to do a 24 hour urine collection... ewww.. you have to keep the urine cold after you go so you pee in this little hat thing then put it in this jug that then has to go in your refridgerator gross.. makes me so not want to eat ever again... I cleaned out one of the drawers to put the container in so it is away from the food but the thought... ewwwwwwwww


----------



## camishantel

Jake's.. I have asthma have had since I was a kid... somedays it is pretty bad now so I understand what you mean.. I have been taking benadryl which seems to help a little was taking that for my itching though but seems to help with the asthma too...


----------



## bernina

Glad the babies seem to be turning head down and getting into position. Curious to hear what my dr thinks at my appt this Friday. I think she's head down but don't think her back is against my stomach, think she's probably sideways similar to what Cottleston describes. I feel a little tiny ball sticking out below my ribs which I'm hoping is one of her feet, although I guess it coudl be a knee also, so hard to make out the bits!


----------



## bernina

Oh Cami, what a pain. What are they asking you to save all this pee for?


----------



## camishantel

since my bp was high one day they want to make sure I don't have any protein in my urine... haven't had any anytime I have peed at the Dr. office but they said sometimes it can happen so they are being safe by doing this... it is a pain but I am glad my Dr. office is so on top of things


----------



## AmethystDream

Rainbow - YAYYYYY! Congratulations! Absolutely chuffed to bits for you :happydance:

Makes it very real suddenly, doesn't it ladies? 

Dana, looks like you had a great shower!

OH went out and bought me 4 2litre bottles of cherryade :haha: He is my bestest friend in the whole wide world :cloud9:

I also saw my anesthetist this morning, epic man. We like him. If anyone has to knock me out or stab my back, I'm very glad that it is him. Also despite the last week (and today's news that my car repairs are going to run to £400 plus) my BP is still fine. So woo hoo!

Hope you are all doing OK today and that LOs are behaving!


----------



## bernina

Glad they're keeping a close eye on you Cami, sounds like you're in good hands. Hope everything comes back negative for protein when you turn it in.


----------



## camishantel

me too but can't wait to get it out of my fridge tomorrow... then I will have to sanitize the whole fridge just to make myself feel better... I know it is in a thick plastic carton but seriously eww


----------



## DanaBump

camishantel said:


> me too but can't wait to get it out of my fridge tomorrow... then I will have to sanitize the whole fridge just to make myself feel better... I know it is in a thick plastic carton but seriously eww

any way you could just put it outside?


----------



## camishantel

no it's not cold enough outside... kinda wish it was a month ago now... plus it is raining today


----------



## caro103

eew cami that does sound gross but at least they're checking you properly! x


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Rainbow!!!! So exciting to know the group has a first LO born! Seriously makes this countdown feel better... Best wishes for you and your new sweet pea!!

Sorry to you all that I have been missing in action lately, just haven't had energy to do anything. Been working a lot and then when I get home I am just DONE for the day!

Did get the nursery ready, chocolate brown, pink and white. Jungle animal theme. Love how it looks! Our little girl is going to be Jaydyn Marie! I've also been struggling with sleep issues, just about everything you all have mentioned, the pubic pain, peeing and then can't get back to sleep, hip pain, the works... plus I've got the full waddle going and I can't waddle very far! LOL! Still lots on my to do list, like pack hospital bag, clean out guest room for my mom, clean bathroom again, dust, etc.... wish I had more energy and stamina for all the nesting I would like to be doing!

I am so eager to be done with this pregnancy and on to motherhood!!! I just can't believe we already have a baby born to the group!! It is so exciting! Thank you Rainbow for giving the rest of us hope that the end is in sight!!


----------



## JazzyCat

Oh Dana - what an amazing profile pic!!! So clear, it's just fabulous!

Sorry cami, nasty stuff, but worth it in the long run!


----------



## kennyb

So I had my 36 week growth scan today - both babies were moving fine, placental flow was good, heartbeats were good, my BP fine, my urine fine etc etc. Then the consultant, after having looked at my notes, floors me with Twin 2 hasn't followed the growth curve quite as hoped and there is an 800g discrepancy in weight between them (which doesn't sound like much to me but apparently anything over 500g is a concern)!!

Have to go back on Friday for CTG monitoring (and a sweep - yuk!!), back again next Tuesday for some more monitoring and then in next Friday for an induction. My head is kind of spinning from all of this but am holding on to the fact that they can't be that worried or I'd be in hospital as we speak.

Just want to be able to hold on until after DD 5th birthday party which is on Sunday - I'll keep everything crossed - literally!!


----------



## camishantel

kenny :hugs: I will be keeping you in my prayers hun.. I agree I think if they were super worried you would be in hospital right now... GL hun and yes keep everything crossed until after Sunday lol


----------



## lilgemsy

This baby is a little naughty bum already. He keeps kicking me right in the shingles rash and hes made it all crack and bleed and its just pure agony! I was crying in pain earlier but theres not really anything that I can do for it so just gonna have to plod along I guess.
Ugh these shingles need to hurry up and go away!


----------



## lilgemsy

This baby is a little naughty bum already. He keeps kicking me right in the shingles rash and hes made it all crack and bleed and its just pure agony! I was crying in pain earlier but theres not really anything that I can do for it so just gonna have to plod along I guess.
Ugh these shingles need to hurry up and go away!


----------



## camishantel

aww gem I am sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

Kenny ive had all that too. Our inductions will be on the same day then!! xx


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> Ugh these shingles need to hurry up and go away!a

ah, they won't hurry that's the problem! get lots of rest, eat really well and restock your energy supplies - that's the way to get rid of them

I can't remember how long mine lasted, I think I had the spots for about 5 days maybe? mine didn't hurt though (but they were on my neck so they didn't get scratched by clothes or movement etc so where a bit easier), and I think I just slept after I was diagnosed! Slept for about 3 days I think :blush:


----------



## kennyb

Hey Tash - I know you've been monitored like crazy hun, are they prediciting a size discrepancy with your twins?

TW1 (boy) has predicted weight of 6lb 2 and TW2 (girl) has predicted weight of 4lb 5oz. Although I've been told (by the sonographer!!) that the weight estimates are generally not very accurate.

I suppose we've not too long to wait now - can't believe we're being induced on the same day!!


----------



## caro103

wow was were the chances you'd both be induced on the same day!? good luck Tasha and Kenny! xx


----------



## DanaBump

kennyb said:


> Hey Tash - I know you've been monitored like crazy hun, are they prediciting a size discrepancy with your twins?
> 
> TW1 (boy) has predicted weight of 6lb 2 and TW2 (girl) has predicted weight of 4lb 5oz. Although I've been told (by the sonographer!!) that the weight estimates are generally not very accurate.
> 
> I suppose we've not too long to wait now - can't believe we're being induced on the same day!!

my u/s tech told me the weight can be off by a half lb either way.


----------



## camishantel

Dana it can be up to a pound either side... some even say up to 2 lbs either side of what they tell you


----------



## DanaBump

oh she told me 1/2 lb but whatev. point is, it can be off.


----------



## camishantel

yes but it is scary thinking they can be off at all especially for those whose babies are are on the bigger side.. could you imagine being told you are having a 9lb baby and the baby coming out almost 11lbs... yikes


----------



## Kimboowee

camishantel said:


> yes but it is scary thinking they can be off at all especially for those whose babies are are on the bigger side.. could you imagine being told you are having a 9lb baby and the baby coming out almost 11lbs... yikes

Eeeeeekkk don't say that!
I've been told 2lbs either side aswell, hopefully 2lbs on the smaller side for me!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Blue shirt was at 30 weeks, Green Shirt 32+weeks and the purple shirt is today at 34+1....I think she is getting bigger :)
View attachment 178432


----------



## MissFox

Great bump Emmys!! She's definitely getting bigger!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I still can't believe that we already have one sweet pea out and about in the world! How exciting!! It's like waiting for popcorn to pop!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy's you look great!! Your little girl is growing. Not long now and we all will be meeting out little ones...I wonder how many sweetpeas will end up being march babies. Kinda neat. 

We packed the diaper bag today and sorted all his clothes into sizes. Tj is gonna finish his murial tomorrow. I am excited to get it done. We ordered my breast pump and the bottles I want to use from pumping so Tj isn't left out. Tomorrow I am off to buy the stuff for my bag and we are set. I am ready. :) Now if only I can convince Gunner to be ready. LOL


----------



## Tasha360

great bump Emmy's.

I cant sleep tonight, been getting loads of BH which is good i suppose but bloody annoying

xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats rainbow, how exciting, hope you will share your birth story :)

I can't sleep also, been awake since 4am. Feeling so nauseous 

Can't wait to see who's baby is next.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Dunno if this will work - on phone in hospital but hopefully here's baby Ben 

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4401b626.jpg


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Oh Rainbow he's beautiful!!! XX


----------



## loopy82

What a little cutie Rainbow! x


----------



## JakesMummy

Rainbow he is so precious- congrats again!!


----------



## Tasha360

He really is a beauty! When will you be allowed home hun? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've been a total lurker :blush: but I just wanted to say congratulations Rainbow he is gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9:

I cannot wait to meet our little man now! 

xXx


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations Rainbow, he is adorable xx
Hope your feeling well too xx


----------



## smeej

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Dunno if this will work - on phone in hospital but hopefully here's baby Ben
> 
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4401b626.jpg

Congrats Rainbow - he is just beautiful:flower:

I can already see a strong resemblance to his Big Brother!!

I hope you are doing well - look forward to hearing your birth story when you are feeling up to it
xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hes beautiful Rainbow, congratulations hun... hope mummy and baby are both doing well xx

Hows everyone else today?
I woke up this morning to boob leakage (sorry if tmi)... Luckily I had my back to DF at the time :haha:


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg Rainbow he is absolutely gorgeous! 
Just think he could be smiling by the time some of the other April babies finally make thier appearance! Haha. 
Seriously though youve done well, hes such a cutie :) x

Gertrude - Only 5 days? Mine have been there for like 9 days now and still not going! Did yours hurt after the rash? Ive been told they hurt more after the rash and can continue to hurt for like a year :|
Theyre not too bad today though... but I havent got out of bed yet so could be why  Haha!


----------



## CottlestonPie

So glad I'm not the only one in bed still... even though it is nearly lunch time :D


----------



## Tasha360

ive been up since 2.30am lol getting pains on and off but not getting excited they never seem to lead anywhere. Guna try and have a nap in a whilexx


----------



## jessop27

Rainbow, benjamin is gorgeous hun you must be so proud xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg Tash, 2:30! Bet youre knackered now!
Are the pains just braxton hicks?

Aww. My mate got his gf pregnant and now shes decided she hates him because of it and has dumped him and now he doesnt know what to do :/ Poor buggar. Hes been all excited about becoming a dad too!
I hope she comes round to him because hes a nice lad lol. 
Some of us girlies can be such bitches!


----------



## smeej

Well, I'm on day 3 of mat leave and torn between sitting on my ass doing nothing but watch tv or to atempt to address my overwhewlming urge to get stuff done! ie: pack hospital bag, wash all babies clothes, clear out drawers plus endless other things on my to do list!

ARGH!! ;)


----------



## smeej

Tasha360 said:


> ive been up since 2.30am lol getting pains on and off but not getting excited they never seem to lead anywhere. Guna try and have a nap in a whilexx


hope you manage to get some rest today hun :hugs:


----------



## CrazyBird

Awww rainbow he is gorgeous. 

Cottles I'm only just getting out of bed. Feeling so crap so didn't go to work. Feel a bit bad as we are understaffed but me and baby come first. Not sure if they can make me take mat leave as I'm nearly 36 weeks. Hope not!


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej - If I were you Id get all the stuff you need to do done first and then you have up untill the baby arrives to just chill and relax and not worry about getting anything done! :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

smeej said:


> Well, I'm on day 3 of mat leave and torn between sitting on my ass doing nothing but watch tv or to atempt to address my overwhewlming urge to get stuff done! ie: pack hospital bag, wash all babies clothes, clear out drawers plus endless other things on my to do list!
> 
> ARGH!! ;)

lol im attempting to combine the two... sit on my ass making lists and searching the internet for things like nursing tops, etc... then when im bored, i'll get cracking with the hospital bags!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Rainbow- Benjamin is gorgeous! Congratulations! :)


----------



## caro103

Rainbow, he's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations :D

Does anyone else find seeing a pic of a real live April baby makes it seems so much more real? Rainbow had a due date of 1 day ahead of me...so my baby prob looks like little Benjamin right now! sooooo surreal!?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow little Benjamin is adorable!! Congrats again hun.


----------



## DanaBump

caro103 said:


> Rainbow, he's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations :D
> 
> Does anyone else find seeing a pic of a real live April baby makes it seems so much more real? Rainbow had a due date of 1 day ahead of me...so my baby prob looks like little Benjamin right now! sooooo surreal!?

yes! seeing his pic on fb suddenly made it all sink in that i do actually have a baby in there! 

on a complete unrelated note, i've found my new favorite smiley. :finger: so many posts i could've used that on! :rofl:


----------



## CottlestonPie

It's crazy... The lady in the hospital bed next to SIL had twins at 35 weeks. When I visited I was 34+6. I couldn't help staring thinking "wow, there's on of those in my belly!!"
I had to apologise to the poor woman because I couldn't stop looking! (They were totally adorable though).


----------



## helen1234

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Dunno if this will work - on phone in hospital but hopefully here's baby Ben
> 
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4401b626.jpg

already said it a few times now lol, he's a cutie defo a keeper :cloud9:


----------



## camerashy

awww bless he's a lil cutie alright :)


----------



## LittleBoo

Just wanna say congratulations to Rainbow! He's absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## UkCath

Wow that makes this all seem so real now.

Congratulations, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Tasha360

Yh I'm pretty sure they are just bh gems, although they are very uncomfortable there's no real pattern they can be 5 mins apart and then nothing for an hour. Oh well I guess its all good my body preparing itself and all I'm just soo impatient lol xx


----------



## caro103

even if you got to induction not all that long now though Tasha! :) xx


----------



## MissFox

Too cute Rainbow!!!! 
It's like when SIL had her baby and he was 4lbs15oz I was like WAIT!!! MY BABy IS ALMOST THAT SIZE! 
Dana- that smily is GREAT! :finger: :rofl:
I've got such a long day ahead of me and have an appt with my MW later... we're doing the BGS test! EEP! I wonder if they'll check me since they'll have my pants off, lol!
Don't feel bad about doing nothing and resting girls! We don't have long until we don't get any more chances to do that. 
Tasha- hope you get some sleep!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've just had my over-the-phone medical check as requested by the car insurance people. They wanna send me to physiotherapy for the injuries. Not sure if I'm ok with that or not... just hope they go easy on me as my pelvis is starting to give up on me now.


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> Gertrude - Only 5 days? Mine have been there for like 9 days now and still not going! Did yours hurt after the rash? Ive been told they hurt more after the rash and can continue to hurt for like a year :|
> Theyre not too bad today though... but I havent got out of bed yet so could be why  Haha!

I got off really lucky tbh, but my pain threshold can be quite high and I often don't notice something when it's hurting. Tbh that's what made me so ill before I got shingles (I don't/didn't really pay much attention to my own health) so I can't honestly remember. 

Sleeping is great - eating well is great and they will just go. They'll stop creating new ones (the new ones have the puss at the top like a spot) and just have red raised bits, then they slowly just fade. If you're still getting new spots you aren't resting up enough! It'll take longer for you to get over it cos you're PG (immune systems are compromised when pregnant so you have less ability to fight things) but you'll get there :)



CottlestonPie said:


> smeej said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm on day 3 of mat leave and torn between sitting on my ass doing nothing but watch tv or to atempt to address my overwhewlming urge to get stuff done! ie: pack hospital bag, wash all babies clothes, clear out drawers plus endless other things on my to do list!
> 
> ARGH!! ;)
> 
> lol im attempting to combine the two... sit on my ass making lists and searching the internet for things like nursing tops, etc... then when im bored, i'll get cracking with the hospital bags!Click to expand...

This is what I'd do tbh :) Although what I wouldn't give to be sat on my sofa

2 x 12hr days this week so far, a 10hr day today, another late one tomorrow and then it's my birthday party and shower on saturday

I think I'm not going to make it to bloody saturday at this rate


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.

hope you are all well.x 

rainbow your little man is soo cute so makes me want my little man here now.

well i had a midwife app today and it was a different one to what i normally have i was in there for a total of 2 mins she did my bp and checked babys heartbeat that was it and when i say checked babys HB it was like she found it and that was it didnt even listen to it to see if it was ok.

well my little man as swopped sides and is now making me feel sick everytime he moves lol.i knew he had moved this moving because it woke me up with a start i thought he had popped out my belly at one point.

also i'm getting alot of back pain and shooting pains lower in my bump so hoping maybe he is getting ready to make an apperance.

oh on my bday would be lovely thank you little man it would be the best 30th bday present ever.

going to view the house tomorrow and i cant get excited until i actually sign as i have a horrible feeling that they are gonna tell me that i cant have it now.


----------



## DanaBump

laura3103 said:


> evening girls.
> 
> hope you are all well.x
> 
> rainbow your little man is soo cute so makes me want my little man here now.
> 
> well i had a midwife app today and it was a different one to what i normally have i was in there for a total of 2 mins she did my bp and checked babys heartbeat that was it and when i say checked babys HB it was like she found it and that was it didnt even listen to it to see if it was ok.
> 
> well my little man as swopped sides and is now making me feel sick everytime he moves lol.i knew he had moved this moving because it woke me up with a start i thought he had popped out my belly at one point.
> 
> also i'm getting alot of back pain and shooting pains lower in my bump so hoping maybe he is getting ready to make an apperance.
> 
> oh on my bday would be lovely thank you little man it would be the best 30th bday present ever.
> 
> going to view the house tomorrow and i cant get excited until i actually sign as i have a horrible feeling that they are gonna tell me that i cant have it now.

why would they say that? i don't get how that housing thing all works


----------



## AmethystDream

Rainbow - Such a handsome gorgeous little boy! Congratulations on having your lovely Son. Hope you are feeling well?

Long journey tomorrow, a friends wedding we are going to for a couple of days. Can see us having to stop at every flipping services for me to go piddle if today is anything to go by :blush: Also very acidy and milk isn't helping at all. 

Ho hum, I'll just be the tired bumpy one in the corner with her legs crossed and a dress like a tent on :haha:

Nearest hospital about to be put into the satnav, just in case...


----------



## camishantel

Rainbow he is gorgeous,,, congrats again


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Rainbow, he is gorgeous!! So can't wait to meet our little lady, you've made it seem so much more real now. 

Have next appt Friday and get the lovely group b strep swab, fun times and with the cute younger dr to boot, do I know how to plan or what. Why can't it be one of the older female drs for this one!


----------



## SazzleR

DanaBump said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow, he's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations :D
> 
> Does anyone else find seeing a pic of a real live April baby makes it seems so much more real? Rainbow had a due date of 1 day ahead of me...so my baby prob looks like little Benjamin right now! sooooo surreal!?
> 
> yes! seeing his pic on fb suddenly made it all sink in that i do actually have a baby in there!
> 
> on a complete unrelated note, i've found my new favorite smiley. :finger: so many posts i could've used that on! :rofl:Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same! Cannot believe there is an actual baby that is probably very similar in size to Benjamin in my tummy! So weird! I know we're having a baby (obvs! lol) but I don't think it's really sunk in. But seeing Ranibow's LO is making it much more real. 

Ranibow, he is absolutely adorable by the way!

Had crippling back ache today :-( Nearly went & asked matron at my school for a hot water bottle to put on it! Sooooooo glad I finish work on Fri. So uncomfy at work & bustling down corridors & up & down stairs is getting tough now! x


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,

I ahve been away for a night seeing my uni girls one last time before baby is born. It is really strange as when they were saying goodbye they were all saying next time they saw me I would have a baby!

And then I got home and saw your gorgoeous little man rainbow and it had me in tears!! Congratulations he is adorable

Hope everyone else is ok? I am assuming my glucose test yesterday was ok as I have not heard anything today to tell me otherwise.

So exhausted from not sleeping, indigestion, cramps and toilet trips are occuring regularly now!

xx


----------



## laura3103

DanaBump said:


> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> evening girls.
> 
> hope you are all well.x
> 
> rainbow your little man is soo cute so makes me want my little man here now.
> 
> well i had a midwife app today and it was a different one to what i normally have i was in there for a total of 2 mins she did my bp and checked babys heartbeat that was it and when i say checked babys HB it was like she found it and that was it didnt even listen to it to see if it was ok.
> 
> well my little man as swopped sides and is now making me feel sick everytime he moves lol.i knew he had moved this moving because it woke me up with a start i thought he had popped out my belly at one point.
> 
> also i'm getting alot of back pain and shooting pains lower in my bump so hoping maybe he is getting ready to make an apperance.
> 
> oh on my bday would be lovely thank you little man it would be the best 30th bday present ever.
> 
> going to view the house tomorrow and i cant get excited until i actually sign as i have a horrible feeling that they are gonna tell me that i cant have it now.
> 
> why would they say that? i don't get how that housing thing all worksClick to expand...

dana,

its an housing ass house so if they felt someone more needing than myself should have it then it could be given to them and as its taken them so long to actually let us view them (i had a letter 22nd dec saying i had been put forward for a house) it just doesnt seem real and it wont till i get the keys.


----------



## caro103

hope you get it laura! x


----------



## helen1234

i'm sure you'll get it laura, the house next door to us has been empty 13 months now its disgusting and overgrown.

baby leans from one sie to the other pulling my tummy muscles to pieces, i have to really prop it at night lol its really hard work running after a 2 year old and being pregnant too. 

on a plus note i havent had morning sickness for 3 days now wooohooo haha


----------



## MissFox

YAY for no MS!!! 
Laura- I really hope the house works out (although I still don't really understand the housing either lol)
I'm being mostly lazy today- having a ton of BH and have to get my GBS test today so I wonder if I can have them check me too- curious to see if I've gone anywhere. And hopefully it will give DH some hope because he's driving me crazy with WHEN IS SHE GONNA GET HERE! SHE NEEDS TO COME NOW! 
DH put his hat on the dogs so we could take pictures. The joys of not doing much. Still have ot go to the bank and grocery shopping and then dr appointment and then off to my mom's for the night so we can start early tomorrow working on getting the cabin cleaned out. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## camishantel

gl with the house Laura

gl cleaning the cabin Sam be careful hun 

went to drop off my pee and the lady was so rude she snatched my insurance card from my hand then said I only need the jug.. I said well the other lady told me to bring it all back then she kept calling me baby wth if I could have gotten away with it I would have reached across and slapped her... then when I asked what I should do with the other stuff she said I'll take it all and if there is a problem we will bill you... I mean really was that necessary


----------



## Tasha360

Did any of the UK girls watch that programme on channel 2 just about 23 weekers? It was a real tearjerker wasnt it. It was local to us Midlanders aswell Russells Hall ( my local hospital was on there aswell as Birmingham womens).

Im still getting these pains, not really sure what to make of them, they seem to be getting a bit worse now :wacko:

xx


----------



## gertrude

does anyone else feel like they've walked for miles and miles and ache accordingly?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha it might be worth getting checked or at least phoning your maternity unit to see what they think.

Gertrude my hips have been agony today... For no apparent reason. :(


----------



## CrazyBird

Tasha I watched that programme on channel 2, I turned it off after half an hour as found it really sad. You should call the hospital about the pain

Cami you should of slapped her :) some people are so rude.


----------



## lilgemsy

cant read this site proper on hospital comp or phone...
been admitted with hyperemesis but also contracting according to monitor thing so theyre worying incase baby decides to make an early appearance.
in isolation all alone :( want my mum! x


----------



## camishantel

awww gem :hugs: hope everything is ok hun


----------



## bernina

Hang in there gem, you're in the right place and hopefully they'll be able to get you comfortable and see if they can't calm down those contractions a bit. Thinking of you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Gem. Is your mom on her way?? I hope so. XXX


----------



## camishantel

I just noticed even if Dr. lets me go to term I only have about 28 days left yay... now he can come anytime... I am so ready to meet my little man


----------



## MissFox

I know what you mean Cami! 
I just got back from MW appt and I'm 1cm, softened and baby is VERY LOW (all I could get out of her)
I have a growth scan on Monday since she's measuring big- so happy to get to see her again!!! 
Gem- hope the contractions slow down for you! 
Tasha- hope the pains get better (or worse, lol) No suffering unless it's going somewhere!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Dunno if this will work - on phone in hospital but hopefully here's baby Ben
> 
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4401b626.jpg

OH MY GOODNESS!!! He's such a sweetheart!!

You ladies make me jealous. You're just days, or a week away from full-term, and I'm so far behind. I keep having to remind myself that next month will come quickly, but then reality sets in: Still 4 weeks to full-term, and 7 weeks to the due date. It's so freaking far away it feels like it'll never come. So while some of you have had your babies or will have your babies in the next few weeks, I'm still practically 2 months away.

I'm so over this! lol...


----------



## laura3103

tasha i have just watched it and blubbed really bad i never even knew that they tried to save babies at 23 weeks.x


----------



## Tasha360

well, im still here. The contractions got quite bad so i called my mom and got all my bags ready then they eased off again. Ive got monitoring this morning so im going to have a talk with them. I cant keep doing this ive had diorea ( sorry for the spelling) for over a week, bleeding, pains for 2 days and no sleep for 2 days. At this rate i will be in no fit state to care for the babies when they arrive, i feel so ill now i just want it all over.

Gemsy hope your ok and you have your mum with you now xxxx


----------



## chocojen

Morning


I watched it Tasha, as a nurse I think I found it even more interesting than others may have done although it was also very upsetting. It certainitly opened up a minefield of ethical questions. Hope your monitoring goes ok and that they can give you some answers today.

Gem sorry to hear you are sufferring again, hope your mum is with you now?

I completely know what you mean Brandi, they keep changing my EDD from 19th to 26th and back and forth....I dont mind when it is but when they keep changing how pregnant I am it is very frustrating, especially as I am measuring 36 weeks already!

I have my aquanatal class this morning, seems to have come round quickly this week which I am delighted about as it really is the best hour of my week!!

xxxxx


----------



## cola pops

I had to turn the programme off last night cos I was crying so much, thank goodness we have all got a good way in before our babies started coming.
Tasha, really hope you get some relief soon hun x
Gem-Hope your Mum is with you now? Be thinking of you, hope everything works out well today x
AFM-Got so much pressure low down, does this mean babas head is engaged? or just wishfull thinking? I rang our local birthing centre yesterday and apparently even though I have to have baba in hospital, (due to BMI and clotting disorder) I can transfer there after the birth for a few nights. It is a lovely tiny cottage hospital with a birth centre where you can also go to recharge after birth, they help you with feeding and sleep etc.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I started getting a lot of pressure in the past few days... midwife on tuesday said bubs is now 3/5 palpable so getting there! Hopefully it's the same for you :)
The pressure for me is pretty intense today. (TMI maybe but...) it was quite painful going to the toilet this morning because of the pelvic pressure. 

Toby's been fairly quiet since yesterday. Don't know if that's related to him getting further down or if he's just gearing up for a crazy day!


----------



## happy_hayley

rainbow he is soooo cute congrats!!!
my LO has the hiccups lol feels quite weird i find it fascinating to watch.


----------



## smeej

Tash and Gem - hope you get some relief soon!

Thinking of you both
xx


----------



## lilgemsy

contractions have stopped but still in hospital because of dehydration.
hoping to be home tonight though.
then i can catch up properly with whats been goin on with all of you!
this touchscreen thing is useless lol... especially with drip in the way! 
hope ur all well x


----------



## gertrude

hope you get to go home tonight gem!

I'm stressed the hell today :( anyone want a swearing competition? :D


----------



## cola pops

Yeah cottleston I feel like I have a constant water infection but know I haven't.


----------



## DanaBump

i am so tired. just mentally and emotionally exhausted. this has been a really long 8.5 months of nothing but worry with still another month to go. just want to go back to sleep and not wake up for a long long time.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. 

Gem hope your better this morning. XX

Tasha what time do you go get monitored??

I am ready for sleep...I can't get comfy for nothing. And Gunner has been really quite the past few days getting knudges but thats about it...but I go in at 10 today to be monitored so I am sure he will start partying about then. 

My dh did get the murial done for Gunner...I will post pics later.


----------



## Tasha360

Well girls ive been into hospital as planned this morning and they confirmed im in early labour. If the twins havent made their appearence by tomorrow i will be induced sometime tomorrow. Im so scared now lol. I was up all night again so going to try and get some sleep and check my bags over etc, the pains have eased a bit again for now which is a bad thing really but im hoping to get some sleep. 

OMG im having my babies this weekend!!!! :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh, I am so fed up of this whole accident claim!
Every company I've dealt with so far (insurers, solicitors, injury claims, medicals, etc) have forgotten that I'm pregnant.
Now I've been told that I have to go for 5 weeks of physio to be able to make the claim... Um. I'll likely be having a baby in 3.5 weeks.
Do they expect me to attend physio while I'm in labour or whatever just so they can tick a box on my claims form??!

GRRR.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tasha360 said:


> Well girls ive been into hospital as planned this morning and they confirmed im in early labour. If the twins havent made their appearence by tomorrow i will be induced sometime tomorrow. Im so scared now lol. I was up all night again so going to try and get some sleep and check my bags over etc, the pains have eased a bit again for now which is a bad thing really but im hoping to get some sleep.
> 
> OMG im having my babies this weekend!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> xxx

Wow, good luck hun!!! Fingers crossed it all progresses well (and quickly!!) for you xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

good luck again, Tasha!!! Hope all goes well and we get to see some pics of those beautiful baBIES!

I had cramps galore last night and diarroeah - CANNOT spell that word!! I know it is something similar! I was thinking it was my body doing the clear out - in others words the calm before the storm...today I have had immense pressure and recognise the feeling from before - I guess she is engaging. But the best bit (not) is the shooting/stabbing pains in my vagina and cervix..I swear I am dilated to 1cm or something as this is what iot felt like first time round. I guess I may askl midwife next week when I see her..but I definitely feel "different". Like my body is gearing up and getting ready..Does that make sense?

She has dropped bigtime and my belly is so low..eurgh!

Gem - Glad they stopped the contractions for you - the longer he stays in, the better : D


----------



## Tasha360

Thats exactly how i felt the other day JakesMummy then the pains got worse, now just really irregular xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha360 said:


> Well girls ive been into hospital as planned this morning and they confirmed im in early labour. If the twins havent made their appearence by tomorrow i will be induced sometime tomorrow. Im so scared now lol. I was up all night again so going to try and get some sleep and check my bags over etc, the pains have eased a bit again for now which is a bad thing really but im hoping to get some sleep.
> 
> OMG im having my babies this weekend!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> xxx

Good Luck...Hope everything goes well for you!! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh gawd I hope it doesn't start for me just yet - although she is a week ahead, I am NOT ready! My house is a builders tip right now and getting a kitchen fitted - as they say, Sods Law!


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem - replied to your message before I read this thread.. Poop! Hope you are doing OK, lovey. They still sending you home later?

Tasha - Wow! Fingers crossed for an easy time and your wonderful little peeps happy and healthy with a very short labour :hugs:

CottlestonPie - Ick! Send it in writing to your legal representative and then they have no excuse at all. Flipping fools.

Cami - Slap the bitch, you know you want to :winkwink:

JakesMummy - Snap, if this little guy comes early, he is coming home to a building site :dohh:

Hope the rest of the ladies and bumps are well :flower:

Well growth scan this morning. All is mostly well with Pickle, growing well and wiggling like a trooper but... and the but is a big one... the little monkey has gone and flipped to breech. Not a happy Mummy :wacko:


----------



## CrazyBird

Good luck tasha, so exciting you will have you babies this weekend xx


----------



## bernina

Best of luck Tasha!! Can't wait to see those beautiful little babies!!

Gem, glad the contractions have eased off, hope you're getting well hydrated and more comfortable. Have they discussed your shingles at all?

JakesMummy, wow, sounds like you're getting close!! 

My belly is still super high and while I think she may be head down (or in that general direction) she still seems quite mobile and even at times feels sideways again. Hope to find out tomorrow at appt.

Amethyst, hope little one decides to flip back to head down soon!! Did dr seem concerned or is it still too early?


----------



## chocojen

Good luck tasha and kenny too, your getting induced tomorrow as well right? So by the end of the weekend 5 sweet peas should have been born!


----------



## smeej

Tasha360 said:


> Well girls ive been into hospital as planned this morning and they confirmed im in early labour. If the twins havent made their appearence by tomorrow i will be induced sometime tomorrow. Im so scared now lol. I was up all night again so going to try and get some sleep and check my bags over etc, the pains have eased a bit again for now which is a bad thing really but im hoping to get some sleep.
> 
> OMG im having my babies this weekend!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> xxx

How Exciting!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see them :)

GOOD LUCK!!:hugs:

xx


----------



## Tasha360

chocojen said:


> Good luck tasha and kenny too, your getting induced tomorrow as well right? So by the end of the weekend 5 sweet peas should have been born!

Thanks hun, Kenny's not being induced till the 18th. My induction has been bought forward xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Tasha!! Will be praying for a easy and safe delivery for you.


----------



## smeej

on a completely different note, and very minor in the scale of things - I have come down with the lurgy :(

Sore throat, achey bones and bleugh.... typical that as soon as i stop work to get some rest Iget unwell! HAHA


----------



## UkCath

smeej said:


> on a completely different note, and very minor in the scale of things - I have come down with the lurgy :(
> 
> Sore throat, achey bones and bleugh.... typical that as soon as i stop work to get some rest Iget unwell! HAHA

Oh no.

DH has this too. I am dreading catching it as I can't imagine how horrible it must be on top of being heavily pregnant....


----------



## caro103

Good luck Tasha!

smeej-hope you feel better soon, can't be nice at all! Cath hope you avoid it, stay well away from DH for a bit!

I nearly did my final bits of shopping today :D, just need a changing bag, but i do have the free boots one if necessary! and need a bedding set, but again that can wait as he's not going to be using the cot initially. ooh and my tens machine arrived!


----------



## chocojen

Oh didnt realise yours had been brought forward, silly me!

My random glucose was high at 7.9, have to have GTT now.......really dont want it to be positive if it is I cant have the baby at the birthing unit and I have to go to another hospital altogether


----------



## CottlestonPie

Fingers crossed the result comes back ok Jen x

I went to rest my eyes for 5 minutes earlier. Woke up over 3hrs later... I've seriously got nothing done all day. Ugh. And now the side I was lying on aches like crazy.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good Luck Tasha xxxxxxx

We are home ! 

got home this afternoon, im totally off all my bp medication which they have said is very very unusual

will wait till alex is in bed then will be posting birth story and pics

thanks you for all congrats and well wishes xxx


----------



## gertrude

bernina said:


> My belly is still super high and while I think she may be head down (or in that general direction) she still seems quite mobile and even at times feels sideways again. Hope to find out tomorrow at appt.

Mine is still super high too (35w on Saturday) I shall be serving an eviction notice shortly (to give the full 1 calendar month's notice) so they better be listening :D


----------



## jessop27

good luck Tasha!!

Glad your home rainbow :)


----------



## lilgemsy

IM HOOOOOME! :D

Anyone know what this is though?
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198854_1908794884430_1378576220_32168145_3189451_n.jpg
It came outta my arm when they took the drip out... lol sorry for gruesome image its just bugging me not knowing what it was. When I pulled it I could feel it moving inside my arm :| Gross! And it bled ALOT lol. The nurse pulled it out whatever it was an now its just a little cut but she didnt say what it was so quite curious. 

Time to catch up... 
-goes to read back!-


----------



## UkCath

hope you get your birthing centre birth jen. i have my heart set on a water birth in what they call the home from home suites at our local hospital and i would be gutted if something happened to stop me from being able to.

carol i went a little crazy with the online shopping yesterday so i know how that feels to want to make sure you have every thing.... think i am done now too .


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha - ahhhhh! How exciting! :D I seen before on FB something about you being in labour and got all excited on your behalf lmao. Just hope it goes well for you and I cant wait to see what they look like and hear your birth story! :D

Cola - that place sounds nice and its great that you can go there afterwards to like regenerate your energy :) Dont think we have anything like that round here...
Whats the diff between a hospital and a birthng centre? (probably a stupid question but I seriously dont know xD)

Gertrude - dont let yourself get too stressed sweetie. Get some choccy and whack a good film on and forget about the world for an hour or so :) 

Dana - I know the feeling... just chin up and think positive! :) Not much longer to go then youll have your beautiful little baby in your arms! 

Reeds - hope monitoring goes / went well :) cant wait to see pics of the mural!

Cottles - Those people sound like right idiots! Shame you cant send someone else in your place for the psysio lol 

Jakes - Ooo thats exciting if it is your body gearing up! Remember to drink plenty of fluids still though so the dioreah doesnt make you dehydrated. 

Amethyst - Good to hear LO is growing well... shame about the breech though. Could always flip back yet though, right?! Mine was breech like just last week and flipped the day after I think :) So theres still hope! 

Berina - Nope they havent really discussed the shingles. They asked if Id had anything for them and when I said no they basically said well youve done without anything so far so can carry on like that lol. And isolated me from the rest of the world during my stay in hospital! It was seriously the most lonely hospital stay ever. 
Hoping your bambino is head down at your appointment tomorrow! :)

Smeej - Hope youre feeling better soon. At least now youre off you can rest properly!

Jen - hoping the results come back ok.

Sorry if Ive missed anyone.
Also BIG HUGS for anyone who needs them ^_^


----------



## kennyb

Welcome home Rainbow!! Baby Benjamin is so beautiful, you must be so proud - can't wait to hear your birth story (or am I being a sadist!).

Tash - good luck for this weekend hun, hope it all goes well for you (although secretly disappointed that we're not induction buddies any more).

Choco - I'm still due for induction next Friday so I'll keep hold of you good luck wishes until then - thank you. Hope everything comes back o.k with your results

Gems - glad your back at home hun but have no idea what's coming out of your arm - probably just a bit of congealed/stringy blood?

Smeej - sorry your not feeling great, absolutely rubbish when your pregnant and can't take anything for it.

Sorry - only read back a couple of pages but to anyone I've missed - hope we're all feeling well this evening.


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks everyone.
Cant wait to hear your birth story Rainbow.
Ive just checked all my bags and got everything ready for when we come home with the babies, just ordered some pizza for tea them im off to bed. Hopefully i can sleep tonight, very doubtfull though im still getting pains and am very nervous. Ive gotta ring triage at 10.30 in the morning to see if they have a bed for me so ill be on in the morning before i go. 
xxx


----------



## gertrude

I've been in bed since 6 :) had a lazy tea of eggy butties and fruit, am about to settle down with a good book and am giving the world a two fingered salute :D


----------



## Tasha360

sounds good gertrude, yummm id love an egg butty xx


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> sounds good gertrude, yummm id love an egg butty xx

ooooo good luck babes, where you going russells? so exciting :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## cola pops

Gem- dunno what the thing in your arm was, looks a bit grusome, hope your feeling better x A birthing centre is like a midwife led unit, so you can only have gas and air and there is no consultant care x
Tasha-Wow it's all go, I hope all goes smoothly for you and you will have you babies in your arms soon x


----------



## lilgemsy

So is it just like a mini hopsital but for only people giving birth? 
Lol, Im so blonde sorry xD

Hmm.. I dont know whether to go get my wrist checked where the drip was... it keeps bleeding a bit every so often and quite sore! 
Might just leave it over night though and see if it goes any better.


----------



## cola pops

Yeah or a unit in a small community hospital, used for labour and rest following labour. If it keeps bleeding i'd get it checked tomorrow, just in case of infection xx


----------



## chocojen

Gem dont worry its just a clot from in the plastic of the venflon, absolutely normal I assure you (dont forget I am a nurse). It will continue to blled for a while unless you put lots of pressure on it as the drip holds your vein open....seriously no need to worry. 

The midwife unit where I want to go you can also have pethidine so just no doctors or epidurals 


Thanks for the good wishes with the test, find out when it is tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Thank you Jen!
Put my mind at rest now :)


----------



## Tasha360

helen1234 said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> sounds good gertrude, yummm id love an egg butty xx
> 
> ooooo good luck babes, where you going russells? so exciting :cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Yeah gotta ring them at 10.30 i hope they have a bed so im not waiting about all day xxx


----------



## camishantel

ok so had sex last night and well today.. owwww I feel like baby has dropped big time I am so sore and his movements are less and lower than before... I feel like my pelvic bone is going to explode and it comes and goes... I will be shocked if when they check me tomorrow they say I am not dialated at least a little... oh and grandma came today and we got the bathrooms cleaned.. yay... went on a search for EPO and every store I have checked is out... oh well things might be starting anyway.. 

Tasha gl hun 
Gem I have had that before at a IV site I wouldn't worry about it unless it doesn't stop bleeding for a day or two 
Rainbow your boy is gorgeous can't wait to see more pics


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ainbow-baby-benjamin-william.html#post9577872

birth story for those who fancy a read xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rainbow off to read now. XXX


----------



## CaseyBaby718

UGH!! Lawmakers upset me so much!! The state of GA is doing some pretty stupid things, law wise. Making bills that WILL NEVER get passed. If you want to look it up, you should. It deals with miscarriages. SO STUPID!! And so offensive to women!


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> UGH!! Lawmakers upset me so much!! The state of GA is doing some pretty stupid things, law wise. Making bills that WILL NEVER get passed. If you want to look it up, you should. It deals with miscarriages. SO STUPID!! And so offensive to women!

lmao casey, you guys don't have ANYTHING on us here in wisconsin :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> UGH!! Lawmakers upset me so much!! The state of GA is doing some pretty stupid things, law wise. Making bills that WILL NEVER get passed. If you want to look it up, you should. It deals with miscarriages. SO STUPID!! And so offensive to women!
> 
> lmao casey, you guys don't have ANYTHING on us here in wisconsin :dohh:Click to expand...

What gives states the right to be all up in my uterus! Seriously!


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> UGH!! Lawmakers upset me so much!! The state of GA is doing some pretty stupid things, law wise. Making bills that WILL NEVER get passed. If you want to look it up, you should. It deals with miscarriages. SO STUPID!! And so offensive to women!
> 
> lmao casey, you guys don't have ANYTHING on us here in wisconsin :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> What gives states the right to be all up in my uterus! Seriously!Click to expand...

the majority are men and don't understand what it's like to have a uterus. i say the women should present a law that states after you reach a certain age or have so many children you should get a vasectomy. bet there would be an uprising!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> UGH!! Lawmakers upset me so much!! The state of GA is doing some pretty stupid things, law wise. Making bills that WILL NEVER get passed. If you want to look it up, you should. It deals with miscarriages. SO STUPID!! And so offensive to women!
> 
> lmao casey, you guys don't have ANYTHING on us here in wisconsin :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> What gives states the right to be all up in my uterus! Seriously!Click to expand...
> 
> the majority are men and don't understand what it's like to have a uterus. i say the women should present a law that states after you reach a certain age or have so many children you should get a vasectomy. bet there would be an uprising!Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh that would NEVER fly! Don't ever come between a man and his genitals!! :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

all's fair i think. don't come between me and my baby makin oven and won't come between you and your stick.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> all's fair i think. don't come between me and my baby makin oven and won't come between you and your stick.

:rofl: Exactly!!!


----------



## bernina

You two are cracking me up!! I saw a post about the Georgia law on FB, what a waste of paper and ink (not to mention time, tax payer dollars, etc etc).

Gem, so glad chocojen and others were able to reassure you that it's nothing to worry about. Have to admit it kind of freaked me out looking at it and couldn't imagine finding that sticking out of my arm! 

Welcome home Rainbow, will be reading your birth story shortly.

Tasha, good luck honey! By the time I'm back on here tomorrow you'll hopefully be checked into a bed at the hospital. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for a safe delivery your way!!!


----------



## MissFox

GL Tasha!!!
LMAO Dana and Casey but SERIOUSLY!!! :finger:

SO I spend some time trying to help with the cabin- pretty sure Rosie got even LOWER- I'll take a picture in the morning but I'm at my mom's. I have been having so much pressure below and so much cervix pain (hopefully I'm over 1cm if I make to next wednesday at all!!) I just hurt all over. I ended up napping while watching my little brother (he was playing video games on the computer right next to me on the couch) and I just still feel completely exhausted! 
I have so much pressure happening and still getting some BH even though I'm CHUGGING water. Everyone is too tired now to rub my back but DH was great last night- I couldn't get comfy at all (until 3 am or so) and he wanted to cuddle but I didn't so he ended up just rubbing my back all night... now if I can just get him to rub my feet again haha.
jen- hope all is OK with the GTT


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,

Tasha thinking of you today, good luck, cant wait to see pics of your LOs

Rainbow just read your birth story, sounds perfect. I love the pic of Alex meeting his little brother its beautiful. Congratulations again. Interesting that you reccommend the tens machine I had not really considered uusing one til you said this.

I started on the raspberry leaf tea yesterday and have EPO but not sure when to start taking it???

Today I have someone coming round to fix our fence and then I have no plans for the day, this is the first day since I stopped work that I have not had plans!!! I guess I will be checking FB regularly for news from tasha!!

Jen xxx


----------



## happy_hayley

GL tasha hope all goes well!!!


----------



## happy_hayley

just wondered does anyone else get neausia every morning still i used to have morning sickness at the begining then it went but for the past month or so the neausia has come back is this normal?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've seen other people post about sickness coming back so I think some people can suffer again towards the end of 3rd tri.
I only really get sick if my heartburn gets too severe.

Growth scan today. Bit nervous for some reason... Maybe just knowing it's the last time I'll see Toby until he decides it's time to meet us properly.


----------



## camishantel

My ms came back full force I have only not been sick about a month this entire pregnancy.....
Have been having pains since yesterday that have now woken me up and I can't remember when my dr appointment is today or if I even made one....


----------



## gertrude

CaseyBaby718 said:


> :rofl: Oh that would NEVER fly! Don't ever come between a man and his genitals!! :rofl:

Isn't that the problem though? No one ever CAN come between a bloke and his cock? :haha:

Lovely post rainbow :) And your little one is SO cute! I just want to give him a big cuddle!

Feeling much better today, yesterday was a bit of a wake up call really - so I have planned out what I'm doing when and if it's not done before I leave well that's just tough tits
:happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

Ive just rang, they have a bed for me at 12 :-S xx


----------



## cola pops

All the best Tasha, will be thinking of you today x


----------



## cola pops

Yay, finally on my last box!!!


----------



## babybefore30

Good Luck Tasha thinking of you and will be checking regularly. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooooh good luck tasha xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

chocojen said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Tasha thinking of you today, good luck, cant wait to see pics of your LOs
> 
> *Rainbow just read your birth story, sounds perfect. I love the pic of Alex meeting his little brother its beautiful. Congratulations again. Interesting that you reccommend the tens machine I had not really considered uusing one til you said this.*
> 
> I started on the raspberry leaf tea yesterday and have EPO but not sure when to start taking it???
> 
> Today I have someone coming round to fix our fence and then I have no plans for the day, this is the first day since I stopped work that I have not had plans!!! I guess I will be checking FB regularly for news from tasha!!
> 
> Jen xxx

i was really impressed with it , especially in the early stages, im not sure if later it had much effect but things progressed very quickly for me so that could be why but i would highly recommend one

i got mine off ebay for £13 absolute bargin!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck Tasha!! :)


----------



## smeej

GOOD LUCK TASHA! xxx


----------



## caro103

good luck Tasha!

Rainbow, off to read your birth story :) xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck today Tasha!


----------



## lilgemsy

happy_hayley said:


> just wondered does anyone else get neausia every morning still i used to have morning sickness at the begining then it went but for the past month or so the neausia has come back is this normal?

Yeah, I think its normal.
Ive had hyperemesis like pretty much all the way through but it died off for about 2 weeks in 2nd tri and now its back with a vengence lol.
I got told though that its normal to feel more sicky in 1st and 3rd trimesters as your hormones tend to go a bit all over the place, whereas theyre more settled in 2nd tri.
Hoping you feel better soon :)

GOOD LUCK TASHA! I hope you know Ill be stalking your facebook today to look out for any news xD


----------



## DanaBump

Good luck today tasha!!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Bit curious... but could a massage chair by any chance induce labour?
We got one for the living room and Im dying to try it out but Im a bit worried incase it jiggles Ollie too much and makes him want to come out xD
Ooo god, I really do worry too much already and Im not even a mum yet!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I dont know actually... most massage chair demos and things recommend against using it during pregnancy, but i dont know if thats just in 1st tri.

Tasha... GOOD LUCK!! :happydance: xx

Anyone else find their hospital bag a little bit intimidating? I just can't get my head around it for some reason. I'm 3/4 packed for Toby's... just need bath stuff and cotton wool.
But mine... argh. I'm only about halfway done and DF has moved my breast pads and I have noooo idea where they are.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CottlestonPie said:


> I dont know actually... most massage chair demos and things recommend against using it during pregnancy, but i dont know if thats just in 1st tri.
> 
> Tasha... GOOD LUCK!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Anyone else find their hospital bag a little bit intimidating? I just can't get my head around it for some reason. I'm 3/4 packed for Toby's... just need bath stuff and cotton wool.
> But mine... argh. I'm only about halfway done and DF has moved my breast pads and I have noooo idea where they are.

I havent even started packing mine or lo's hospital bag :blush: I should probably work on it soon lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I dont know actually... most massage chair demos and things recommend against using it during pregnancy, but i dont know if thats just in 1st tri.
> 
> Tasha... GOOD LUCK!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Anyone else find their hospital bag a little bit intimidating? I just can't get my head around it for some reason. I'm 3/4 packed for Toby's... just need bath stuff and cotton wool.
> But mine... argh. I'm only about halfway done and DF has moved my breast pads and I have noooo idea where they are.
> 
> I havent even started packing mine or lo's hospital bag :blush: I should probably work on it soon lolClick to expand...

I haven't started mine either.... :blush: DH even suggested we start "soon" ha ha! Coming from the guy who wanted to be done with packing the bag by end of Feb! Well, that fell through. :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

I use massage chairs all the time!! It just feels good. There are certain pressure points that they use to induce labor. I also just had an hour prenatal massage last sunday and it felt amazing so if you think it will help you feel better/relax then go for it. 

I have Rosies diaper bag packed but not my hospital bag- I just have a list of things ib want to go in it. 

YAY Tasha! Can't wait to hear more and see pictures!!


----------



## CrazyBird

CottlestonPie said:


> I dont know actually... most massage chair demos and things recommend against using it during pregnancy, but i dont know if thats just in 1st tri.
> 
> Tasha... GOOD LUCK!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Anyone else find their hospital bag a little bit intimidating? I just can't get my head around it for some reason. I'm 3/4 packed for Toby's... just need bath stuff and cotton wool.
> But mine... argh. I'm only about halfway done and DF has moved my breast pads and I have noooo idea where they are.

I started packing mine today and just about done but not sure if I've packed to much or not enough. Hmmm.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't packed my hospital bag either...I have Gunner's bag ready but I also feel overwhelmed by mine. LOL My friend and I are going shopping this weekend so I will have it done then.


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for sharing your birth story Rainbow. I love reading them at the minute! And those other pics are adorable 

Good luck Tasha! Hope it goes smoothly. 

AFM I am v excited as today was my last day at work. WOO HOO! I'm officially on mat leave. Hope the next 39 weeks go nice & slow! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo for you last day of work Sazzle!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Woo for mat leave, Sazzler :D

Lol, my mum helped me do my bag... well admittantly it was actually her who packed it and got the stuff all together and that and I just like sat there and watched 
She does everything for me :)
Shes coming home from work for a bit soon to give me a back rub because Im aching like mad and had a bath and stuff and it just hasnt helped!


----------



## caro103

wow gem your mum sounds like one special lady! mine just goes 'yeah thats normal in pregnancy' :rofl:

just picked up my birth pool :D:D, eeek so exciting! xx


----------



## DanaBump

cleaning my bedroom for the last 2.5 hours and barely anything done yet i've non stop worked. me thinks i need to dust more often cuz that's what's taking so darn long. it'll feel good to have it all clean tho.


----------



## caro103

haha dana I have the same problem! hence the deep cleaning last wk, hoping to keep on top of it now though, at least until LO is here! don't want the midwfie thinking we live in a total dump when they turn up!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Lol Caro, I've done the same thing too, home visit next week (as long as my hb levels are back over 10 fx'd for results on Monday). I hope she doesn't mind cats as we have a litter of 4wk old kittens in the dining room!
Ah Rainbow, got all emotional reading ur birth story and Alex's face in ur last photo is lovely!!
My Tens Machine arrived today, had fun testing it out on my achey shoulders. Giggling my head off as OH knocked it up quite high and it made me shrug my shoulders and I couldnt stop tensing!!
Good Luck Tasha!! Hope things are going well :)


----------



## MissFox

so I'm having some contractions every 10-12 minutes for about an hour now- that's when I started timing. They aren't painful though so I'm gonna wait and see if it changes in the next couple of hours- trying to drink lots of water to make them go away.


----------



## caro103

hope hb levels are nice and high abz! i'm sure kittens will be fine, my cats so nosey the 1st thing she tried to do was climb into the pool :dohh:, not sure claws and inflatable pools mix!

Miss Fox, hope you settle those contractions! though she'd be good if she came now wouldn;t she!? xx


----------



## DanaBump

hopefully lunch will provide me with some energy again. really want to finish this bedroom and the bathroom in the bedroom. i really just wish i could hire someone to do all this for me :cry:

i hate dusting and cleaning the bathrooms. yick!


----------



## lilgemsy

These April babies are definately eager arent they!
MissFox - Hope they ease off for you :) 

Lol Im lying on the floor atm with the laptop on me. Baby is trying to kick it off so gonna have to move in a min but ooooooooh its the most comfortable Ive been all day, weirdly.
I just cant settle at all today!


----------



## bernina

Sounds like the nesting instinct is kicking it for lots of us, hope mine kicks into gear soon!

I"m the same way with my hospital bag, just cannot find the motivation to get started. Have a list of what to put in, but actually packing it I can't find the desire to do.

Caro, yeah for the birth pool!! Getting close now!!

Abz, hope the levels come back above 10 for you!

Sazzle, :dance: for the start of maternity leave!!

Had my 36 week check-up, dr did group b strep test (just an external swab of the V and A areas, no actual entry), hb is good at 152, my bp is good at 110/70, fundal height was good (still didn't get the number though). 

Dr. asked if I wanted him to check cervix and I said go for it. Turns out I'm 1-2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. He said that's a great spot to be in at 36 weeks. Head is also down and he could feel it when he was checking cervix. Getting a few cramps now but guessing that's from the exam of the cervix.

Hope everyone is well.

Best of luck Tasha!! Anyone who has her on FB, please keep us updated!!


----------



## caro103

ooh that sounds promising bernia! glad everythings as it should be too :D

so my multi purpose tap adaptors do not fit our taps :dohh:, am thinking gaffa tape might come into play!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

All these babies are trying to get out!! Making me soooo anxious. :) I can't wait to meet my little Josie!! :cloud9: 

Hope everything is well MissFox. 

Does anyone know how Tasha is doing? Whether her little ones have made their debut yet? 

I've been crying on and off today because of the earthquake/Tsunami in Japan. I guess i'm just really sensitive right now. :nope:


----------



## lisaed

not been on here for ages just thought i'd have a peep and see if any babies had put in an early appearence? this has been the worst pregnancy ever cant wait til its over and baby's here (glad ive done it before and know its not always like this)

just been released from hospital again, been throwing up since day 1, on crutches since 18 weeks and now on all kinds of medication, cant work, walk or drive and having to give myself injections :( can't believe how awful something so natural can be!


----------



## caro103

gosh how horrible for you hun! at least the end is in sight now huh? xx


----------



## chocojen

Tasha has been in since 12 but been waiting all day for more staff to come on, as she normally has quick labours they didnt want to start until there was enough people about, they were due to start things at 7pm. We have visitors arriving shortly but will update you if I get a chance to check later xxx


----------



## babybefore30

Anyone having problems with sore feet - they feel like they are on fire.


----------



## lisaed

caro103 said:


> gosh how horrible for you hun! at least the end is in sight now huh? xx

yep end in sight :happydance: worth it all in the end i know!


----------



## helen1234

tasha has got to wait for more staff to come on shift as they anticipate her to deliver quite quickly once she starts, poor girl been sat there since 12pm today.

i dont think i'll get nesting this time, if i get on the floor i cant get back up again :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

babybefore30 said:


> Anyone having problems with sore feet - they feel like they are on fire.

only when i stand for a long period of time. i put ice packs on them for a few minutes and the soreness seems to go away.


----------



## CottlestonPie

So it turns out my midwife doesn't know head from bum.
She told me on Tuesday that Toby was head down, 2/5ths engaged and everything was looking good.
Since then all movements have been in the same place so I know he hasn't moved... But at my scan today i was told he's Frank breech, so his bum is down and his legs are up. I'm devastated. I was over the moon with the news on Tuesday and have been writing up my birth plan for this lovely active birth with my ball and a birthing stool and everything only to be told that if I can't move him around in the next 3 weeks there's pretty much no chance of a natural birth :cry: he's also over 6.5lbs already so chances are he'll be a biggun if allowed to go overdue.


----------



## moomoo

CottlestonPie said:


> So it turns out my midwife doesn't know head from bum.
> She told me on Tuesday that Toby was head down, 2/5ths engaged and everything was looking good.
> Since then all movements have been in the same place so I know he hasn't moved... But at my scan today i was told he's Frank breech, so his bum is down and his legs are up. I'm devastated. I was over the moon with the news on Tuesday and have been writing up my birth plan for this lovely active birth with my ball and a birthing stool and everything only to be told that if I can't move him around in the next 3 weeks there's pretty much no chance of a natural birth :cry: he's also over 6.5lbs already so chances are he'll be a biggun if allowed to go overdue.

I'm with you Hun, our LO us also breech... Mw has told me twice that she thinks she's turned but I know different!! Did out next tues if she's still breech then off for a scan... There is a website called spinning babies, have a look on there for natural ways to turn them x


----------



## bernina

Rainbow, what was the name of the iPhone app you used for contractions?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

It's just called contraction x

I'm back in hospital :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Rainbow what is wrong??


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohh Cottles hun :/ Thats crap.
Try everything in the books to get him to move! My fingers are crossed for you.
Same goes for you, Moomoo!

Ive been checking Tashas facebook quite a bit but dont see anything else on there since the update Jen gave. Hoping everything is going well for her and twinnies :)

Ollie is like right in my ribs tonight. So freaking sore whenever he moves! Sends a tingle around my body haha. Hes being stubborn too and wont move from there... been rubbing where he keeps poking out an it just makes him wiggle more :|


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh no Rainbow, just seen your post after I posted my last one.
Whats wrong? :( 
-hugs-


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Midwife came out and my bp was really high so had to be admitted again :( 

So
I'm here with Ben bored again

I'm sick of this place!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww well at least you have little Ben with you.
I hope they get you sorted asap! :)
-hugs-


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh man. What are thet gonna do??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Grrr I can't get rid of my headache...I have had it for 2 days and nothing helps but sleep.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

They have just restarted my meds , hopefully will be home tomorrow !


----------



## lilgemsy

Reeds - Drink a shitload of water to make sure youre hydrated properly. Even slight dehydration can cause a terrible headache and its very easy to become dehydrated without realising.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Gem but all I drink is water...about 8 bottles or so a day. I don't think I am dehydrated.


----------



## lilgemsy

Hmm cant really think of anything else then!
Could be the hormones causing it or anything!
Hope it eases for you soon.
Tried taking paracetamol? Theyre allowed in pregnancy arent they?


----------



## chocojen

just rechecked FB no more news on Tasha

Rainbow sorry you are back in thinking hypotensive thoughts for you x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Gem. I don't have paracetamol...but we can take Tylenol here...and so far I have taken 4 today. :(


----------



## smeej

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Gem. I don't have paracetamol...but we can take Tylenol here...and so far I have taken 4 today. :(

reeds, I know how you feel! I've suffered headaches on and off throughout this pregnancy and nothing really helped much - I think they are hormone or stress related! Just try and get some rest and if anyone can give you a nice neck an shoulder rub that might help? :( Xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Smeej...I wish there was. DH is at work so I am home suffering and being pitiful. I try not to whine cause I know its part of pregnancy but man I can deal with most all pain but headaches whip my hiney bad.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I hate headaches too, and I can go a good while before needing meds. I think if I get a headache at night i'm a baby about it because they keep me from sleeping. 

These hip pains are kicking my ass! I don't think my last chiropractic adjustment took very well because I was better yesterday but now it's back to normal. :\ 

I'm just glad that I know all these issues will resolve themselves after the LO makes her debut!


----------



## smeej

Anyone else sick to death of insomnia ?? It really is driving me bonkers! I hate it! I feel like crap with this virus and totally exhausted but I just lie here wide awake between multiple toilet trips to wee! 

You always feel like you're the only person on the planet that's Awake , especially since DH is asleep within about 3 seconds of his head hitting the pillow! 
It's been going on since December and I just want a decent nights sleep before baba arrives but it's never going to happen :(

moan moan moan ......:)

ps. It's 00.30 am uk time


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I hear ya Smeej...I finally do get to sleep to just wake up to wee and then takes another hour or so to fall back to sleep and then it seems like its time to get up to wee again.


----------



## smeej

And we wonder why we get headaches! Lol


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive always had a messed up sleeping pattern anyways so the insomnia isnt anything new to me really. Can still get annoying sometimes though!

Im in sooo much pain atm. Im putting it down to the shingles but I dont actually know if it is that because when I was in hospital the other night, I had what I thought was pain from the shingles and turns out it was contractions lol.
-silly me-
So now Im wondering is it shingle pain or contractions again since it feels pretty much the same as the other night D:
Either way, it hurts!


----------



## JakesMummy

Iget headaches when my iron is seriously low -when was the last time u were tested for iron? I had months of headaches until anemia was diagnosed.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am on Iron pills...I guess its just hormones. I go to the dr monday if its not better I will be griping.


----------



## bernina

:hugs: rainbow, hope that you're home soon, glad Ben is with you though!! Thanks for the info on the iPhone app, found it!

Gem, sorry you're in pain, so hard to tell I'm sure what exactly is causing the pain. Hope you find some relief soon.

Reeds, hope a good nights sleep helps with the headache and that it's gone once and for all tomorrow. Caffeine always helps my headaches, maybe try drinking a regular coke? I know everyone is different though and it may do nothing for a hormone headache.

Cottleston, sorry baby is breech, hope that they turn soon!!

Smeej, hope you're sleeping soundly at this point! Nearly 2am your time I suppose.


----------



## DanaBump

just ordered my diaper bag!!!! so excited!!

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...QKLV0THOXAC&coliid=I3N3078IZSRGPK&bckreg=baby


----------



## camishantel

well went to the Dr. today... then came home and slept the pain kept me from sleeping last night... I am having irregular contractions.. they got the results from my pee and there was protein in my urine so now want to see me twice a week to make sure I don't get toxcimia... the Dr. said my cervix isn't the worst he's felt but not the best just hard to reach...lol.... it is still semi thick but dilated to 1cm... I see him on tuesday so we will see then if it has changed.. other than that I feel crap headache stuffy nose kinda dizzy and just plain ugh... 
Rainbow hope your ok hun 
Sandi... caffeine seems to help my headaches too but you have probably already tried that so hope it goes away soon... if you were closer I would rub your neck lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Any twin news yet?


----------



## bernina

Great diaper bag dana, love it!!!

Cami, sorry to hear there was protein in your urine, hopefully it won't turn into anything or be an issue. Sorry you're feeling poorly, hope you get a good nights rest tonight and feel better in the morning.

Packed my hospital bag and baby bag tonight. Still lots of odds and ends that need to be picked up at the store, but at least the basics are in there. Have an email out to the hospital to see if there are hair dryers in the bathroom. I know the labor rooms have them but doesn't say if the mother/baby units do and that's where I'd be much more likely to care about drying my hair. DH also threw in his bathroom bag and 2 underwear and undershirts and PJ bottoms. Gonna pin a list to the outside of bag with all the last minute things that need to be grabbed (phones, charger, laptop, etc).


----------



## MissFox

Had avery productive day today with the cabin. Gonna do more to it tomorrow though- then my mom is giving a good old spray down with bleach (i wont be there) and we get to start putting things in sometime next week (when we have help, lol)
Great bag Dana. 
I'm pooped. Just had a good cry with DH about him making me feel bad that Rosie isn't here yet and he was crying about how he just wants to hurry and be a dad to her because he didn't have a dad growing up. 
I've got to catch up on work since I didn't make it into the office today.


----------



## helen1234

No news from tash, there's was lack of staff last night so hopefully shell be seen to today, I'll cone straight back as foon as I hear anything x


----------



## chocojen

Hey guys.

Hope you are out of hospital again today Rainbow.

I have been stalking Tashas FB since yesterday morning as she has said she will post there first, my OH thinks I have gone mad!!!


----------



## helen1234

Tashas babys are here :yipee:

I'll update if I hear anymore of the details x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woohooo!!! :wohoo: 
Congratulations Tasha! Hope you and your little ones are well xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Yay for Tasha....Cant wait to hear the details!! :yipee:


----------



## CrazyBird

Contrats tasha, can't wait to see the pics x x

Who's next? Its all so exciting! I want to meet my baby.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Same!
After the news of him turning breech I've been really down... What with the bleeding all through the first 16 weeks, then the car accident, now this (I'm blaming the twisted muscle for him flipping over).... I just want it over. I'm so fed up.
DF has been amazing and so supportive but he keeps telling me to not get everything ready as if it'll happen without me lifting a finger. But I can't relax, I'm now panicking about having to stay at hospital longer in the case of caesarian and needing more in hospital bags and how ill cope because he only has a week off work and ugh. 

Hey I just realised it's my birthday in 2 weeks...


----------



## chocojen

Well done teasha congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay!! Congrats Tasha!!!


----------



## bernina

Congrats Tasha and welcome babies!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

harley and Ruby were born this morning 10:15 and 10:30 after a 45 min labour
weighing 5lb 6.5oz and 5lb10oz 

they are gorgeous :cloud9:

well done tasha thats the way to do it :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Congratulations Tasha! And wow at 45 min labour! Can't wait to see the piccies. xxx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Tasha!! So exciting!


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Tasha! :D
45 mins, wow! x


----------



## MissFox

Wanted to share with you- I think Rosie dropped a lot the other day- harder to tell by the lack of same clothes but here is my 35 and 36 week pics.
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations tasha!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cola pops

Well done and congratulations Tasha x Great weights and fab names x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations Tasha
:pink: :crib: :blue:

xxxxxx


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations Tasha!!! :)


----------



## smeej

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TASHA! 

Hope you and your beautiful babies are all well...can't wait to see piccies :)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Tasha! Looking forward to seeing pics x


----------



## JakesMummy

Congratulations Tasha!!! Can't wait to hear from you!

Missfox I'd say your bump has definitely dropped since the week before - she's certainly getting ready!!
My bump is lower but it was never high in the first place - suppose being tall has/had something to do with it!!


----------



## smeej

DH and i wanted some bump pics to have as a memento of the pregnancy and this is one of my 34 week bump taken a couple of weeks ago :)

Ive somehow managed to strategically hide my dreadful stretch marks!
 



Attached Files:







Jill's-bump-3.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10









bump-3.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## smeej

EEK - don't know why 2 pics appeared that are the same - ah well!


----------



## bernina

Great bump pics Smeej and MissFox!!

MissFox, I'd definitely say your bump has dropped in this last week. Getting close now for sure!!


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox and Smeej - Gorgeous bumps! 
Youve defo dropped, MissFox :)

Im exhausted. Just got home from a goooorgeous meal with my parents. I had some chicken thing wrapped in bacon with melted cheese over the top and chips on the side. Yum yum yum :)
Also had my hair cut today so feeling goooood!


----------



## bernina

Sounds like a lovely evening Gem You're making me hungry for dinner now, guess I should get our chicken stir fry started (although your bacon and cheese covered chicken sounds much better!!!)


----------



## smeej

lilgemsy said:


> MissFox and Smeej - Gorgeous bumps!
> Youve defo dropped, MissFox :)
> 
> Im exhausted. Just got home from a goooorgeous meal with my parents. I had some chicken thing wrapped in bacon with melted cheese over the top and chips on the side. Yum yum yum :)
> Also had my hair cut today so feeling goooood!

Glad you're feeling good today gem - you deserve it for a change! X


----------



## smeej

MissFox said:


> Wanted to share with you- I think Rosie dropped a lot the other day- harder to tell by the lack of same clothes but here is my 35 and 36 week pics.

Lovely bump miss fox! And it definitely looks to have dropped- how exciting! :) x


----------



## DanaBump

is making pickled cucumber salad. i can not wait!!!! c'mon and get cold!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump pics Smeej and MissFox!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Tasha!! Harley and Ruby are adorable!! 

Smeej and MissFox wonderful bumps!! 

I am exhausted spent the day shopping with a great friend...I left my house and 8am this morning and just got home...its now about 6:45. My breast pump, bottles and milk storage bags came in the mail today. I bought a awesome bra and some maternity undies that I love. I also got my Gunner some cute outfits. Had a great lunch. Its was just a awesome day. Had some BH from all the walking and I am extremely swollen but it was so worth it!!


----------



## MissFox

Agreed! Harley and Ruby are too cute!!
Glad to hear about the good days Reeds and gemsy!
Smeej- great bump pic

Drove back out to my moms for more work on the cabin but didn't get anything but a couple measurements taken because its getting dark and we were so late. Oh well there is always tomorrow


----------



## bernina

Salad sounds delicious MissFox, what do you put in it?

Sounds like a great day Reeds. What breast pump did you go with? I'm torn between Medela Freestyle and Pump in Style (slightly less expensive).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I ordered mine off amazon and I did the First years Breastflow one. Its a double and electric has the bottles that match and bags to use to freeze. It came with the carry bag and everything. The nipples on the bottles are really neat they have a nipple in the nipple and from some of ladies that I have talked to who have used them say there is no nipple confusion from the bottle to the breast. I know each baby is different but I am hoping the same for mine.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and it was only 67 dollars for this pump. :)


----------



## bernina

Thanks Reeds! What a great deal, and for an electric to boot, might have to go read up on that one. I have a few born free bottles, they're a wider mouth with a nice wide nipple and are supposed to be good for avoiding nipple confusion. Of course I'm only going on reviews and I'm guessing it's very baby specific. I'm off to go look at pics of the bottles you describe, those sound neat!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is the pump

https://www.amazon.com/First-Years-...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1299984136&sr=1-1

And the bottles. 
https://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Breastflow-Free-Starter/dp/B001G4RWG4/ref=pd_bxgy_ba_img_b


----------



## bernina

Perfect, thanks!

Those nipples look so cool, I might have to pick up 1 of those so I have a few to try out. I have the dr brown (from SIL) and born free, avent, and then could get one of those. That way I'd be able to see what works best for this little one. I'm pretty sure I saw those at Target today, wish I would have looked closer!

How long do you plan to BF before you introduce bottle (I'm assuming with expressed milk)?

I've been reading up on BF'ing and must admit I'm a little overwhelmed at the prospect of turning into a personal feeding machine every few hours 24 hours a day. I do know that even formula fed babies need to be fed frequently in those first few weeks, but sounds like it goes on quite a bit longer for BF babes. Would really love to find the right balance between BF'ing and bonding, good milk supply, but also expressing and allowing others to feed LO at least a few times a day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes they sell them at Target. I really like they way the look and feel. I am not really sure how long before I will introduce the bottle probably just a few weeks. Depends on my milk supply I guess...and how my LO does. Its all just a bit overwhelming even though I have BF before. I will admit I didn't like it all but I am will to try again for the health benefits.


----------



## camishantel

so apparently I need to watch the news more... it's daylight savings time and clocks go forward tonight :doh:


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the reminder Cami. I knew it was coming (thanks to FB friends) but it slipped my mind today. Hopefully my cell phone (also my alarm clock) will auto adjust. Hate loosing that hour but look forward to the extra daylight in the evening.


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Salad sounds delicious MissFox, what do you put in it?
> 
> Sounds like a great day Reeds. What breast pump did you go with? I'm torn between Medela Freestyle and Pump in Style (slightly less expensive).

did you mean my cucumber salad?

those nipples are great, supposed to be just like the breast.


----------



## camishantel

yw.... my word for the day ooowwwww lol 
baby is so low in my pelvis I am now getting excited inbetween the pain of course lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls xx

its 3.07 am here and im just up feeding Ben 

hes wide awake at the moment , my milk has come in and my boobs are killing me !!
ive ordered a nursing bra but it hasnt arrived yet

ben had wind today and smilied at me and had the cutest dimples ! and his cord fell off tonight , i was quite impressed as alex'stook 15 days to drop off

im gonna start a parenting journal in the morning i think and make a start on bens baby record book


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha Ruby and Harleys pics are adorable !

and beautiful bump pics smeej xxxx


----------



## bernina

Yes Dana, sorry! Getting things confused here!

Cami, sorry you're in pain, but glad that you're at least excited about what all that pain will eventually lead to! I've been getting strong shooting pains in what feels like my cervix off and on all evening. Nothing terrible, but uncomfy and takes my breath away sometimes when I'm not expecting them. I've read it could be anything from growing pains or her head pressing against my cervix, to dilation and continued effacement. Baby is definitely head down and dr could feel the head with internal exam, but not experiencing the feeling of a head between my legs just quite yet.

Hi Rainbow, make sure to give us the link to your journal when you start, would like to follow your journey. How is BF'ing going for you? Did you BF Alex? Hope your nursing bra shows up soon! Great news on the cord falling off, planning his first bath yet?


----------



## camishantel

the majority of the pain and pressure tonight is in my rearend and bottom of bump ... feels very weird... my aunt told me I had to have him by tuesday when she goes home.. I just laughed I don't think it will be that soon at all..


----------



## bernina

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Tasha Ruby and Harleys pics are adorable !
> 
> and beautiful bump pics smeej xxxx

I wanna see me some Ruby and Harley pics!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

bernina said:


> Hi Rainbow, make sure to give us the link to your journal when you start, would like to follow your journey. How is BF'ing going for you? Did you BF Alex? Hope your nursing bra shows up soon! Great news on the cord falling off, planning his first bath yet?

im combi feeding, so bottle , breast and expressing its going really well, im having problems getting ben latched on the left side - the nipple is flatter and is really engorged 

hes had two baths already, one the day after he was born and one today - his hair goes sooo fluffy after the bath its sooo cute


----------



## bernina

So glad to hear combi feeding is working so well for you. I really think that's the route I'll be going. Are you feeding only expressed breastmilk in the bottle?

Aww, can't wait to see more Ben pics when you start your journal!! I showed DH the other day and neither of us could believe that a Ben sized baby could very well be inside me at this moment! We both agreed he is just precious!!!

How is your BP and your meds?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i express and use formula , hes a really really hungry baby and feeds around 2 oz (60ml) every 2-3 hrs plus going on breast inbetween

i got back out of hospital this afternoon they have restarted meds so now on three times a day again


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dear Toby,
I know you have three weeks of cooking left. You may wish to be "well done" and stick around for five. But if you do, don't expect me to be too impressed.
I hereby serve you with your first eviction notice. You have two weeks until my birthday. I would like you to vacate my body by the 27th March 2011 so I can have a couple of glasses of wine.
Thank you,
Mummy.


----------



## gertrude

morning ladies :) not had chance to properly catch up yet but wanted to drop in :)

had my birthday night out on friday and my shower yesterday with some really lovely presents (wasn't expecting anything! just wanted to get people together) and one of my friends was just amazing - normally I have feasts at my house were I cook for between 12 and 18 people (I adore cooking) but she did everything, everyone brought something and we've eaten like royalty :D

She is also a physio so she massaged my ankles to reduce the swelling (which was really bad yesterday) and generally was brilliant

so now I need to get up and speak to the people left in my house :D have sent OH to have his shower first :blush: as I'm quite cozy and, if I was a cat, I'd be purring :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> Dear Toby,
> I know you have three weeks of cooking left. You may wish to be "well done" and stick around for five. But if you do, don't expect me to be too impressed.
> I hereby serve you with your first eviction notice. You have two weeks until my birthday. I would like you to vacate my body by the 27th March 2011 so I can have a couple of glasses of wine.
> Thank you,
> Mummy.

:rofl:

you listen to Mummy Toby !!


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - Sounds like you had a well deserved wonderful time! :)

I found out today Im no longer considered one of the girls :(
Turns out they all go out and dont even bother asking me anymore :/ 
I dont mind being left out of nights out on the booze like but things like shopping would still be nice to do with them but Im now getting left out of that too!
Its sad to admit but my mum is actually my best friend atm!


----------



## gertrude

I was talking about this last night in fact - I reckon I've lost about half of my friends since getting pregnant - I now NEVER get invited anywhere except by couple of people and when I invite them they often drop out

for me I'm not too fussed - some friendships never last (just natural evolution really) and as I see it they're making room for new mummy friends that I'll make once pickle is here :)

I no longer go out to all nighters, I don't drink now and I can't see I'll ever drink again like I used to - I've changed lots (all for the better as I see it) so it's natural some will just drift away. The really good ones will last :) 

my feet are so badly swollen again today - I need to go out for a walk really but so can't be bothered :D want to stay home and eat cake instead :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw gem :hugs: I kinda know how you feel. I'm not really one for clubbing so the girls stopped inviting me. That's fair enough but in the end the invitations stopped completely. Shopping trips, nights down the pub... I found out they organised a night out a while back for a curry. The restaurant was 2 doors down from my flat but nobody mentioned it to me. 

My mum, sister and DF are my friends and family now. Sod the rest of em! Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

CottlestonPie said:


> Dear Toby,
> I know you have three weeks of cooking left. You may wish to be "well done" and stick around for five. But if you do, don't expect me to be too impressed.
> I hereby serve you with your first eviction notice. You have two weeks until my birthday. I would like you to vacate my body by the 27th March 2011 so I can have a couple of glasses of wine.
> Thank you,
> Mummy.

:rofl:

Hey, at least you have the chance! My birthday is tomorrow (March 14) and I still have quite a ways to go. I suppose a serving of soft serve ice cream and virgin daiquiri will suffice.


----------



## caro103

Congrats Tasha! can't wait until you can post some pics on here! :)

xx


----------



## lyndsey37

Congratulations Tasha how exciting, wonder who will be next!!!!! Cant believe its out turn soon its flying by :happydance:


----------



## AmethystDream

Wonderful news for Tasha, absolutely chuffed to bits for her. Congratulations and welcome to the world Ruby and Harley :flower:


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Yes Dana, sorry! Getting things confused here!

here's the recipe, it is super delish!


3-5 persian cucumbers (with peel) (or regular cucumbers without peel or "striped")
1 red onion (i skip the onion but if you like onions, feel free)
2 c. white vinegar
2 c. water
1 1/3 c. sugar
salt and pepper to taste (tho i end up just using pepper)



Directions
Slice onions and cucumber very thin slices & place in bowl of your choice.
Stir together vinegar, water, sugar, salt, pepper and pour over onions and cucumber.
Cover and marinate at least an hour.
The longer this sits, the tastier it gets.


----------



## bernina

Thanks Dana, that sounds delicious. Adding those to my shopping list for sure!


----------



## DanaBump

you're very welcome! i usually sit with the bowl and a good movie, simply heaven!


----------



## vetti1979

Hi everyone! 

Im due 8th April :happydance:

xx


----------



## vetti1979

lilgemsy said:


> Gertrude - Sounds like you had a well deserved wonderful time! :)
> 
> I found out today Im no longer considered one of the girls :(
> Turns out they all go out and dont even bother asking me anymore :/
> I dont mind being left out of nights out on the booze like but things like shopping would still be nice to do with them but Im now getting left out of that too!
> Its sad to admit but my mum is actually my best friend atm!


I know how this feels too hun, when i was pregnant with my son i wasn't invited out for drinks after work (ok, sometimes i was glad as i was just too tired!) but it was as if friends and colleagues suddenly decided that i wouldnt want to go without even asking me. I found out who my mates were and they are the ones i now keep near. 

nothing worng with your mum as your best mate hunny, mine has been invaluable to me with since my son was born and even more so now we have no2 on the way. 

Chin up hunny, you'll probably find these 'friends' will be back in touch once bubs is here wanting to coo and a cuddle, then you are in the driving seat. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## chocojen

Got to dash as OH needs computer, will message properly tomorrow after my GTT, not looking forward to the not eating tonight from 8pm, I am so hungry all the time at the moment.
Had a lovely day today with my family and a walk on the beach in the sunshine too xxxxx


----------



## gertrude

my feet are so badly swollen today :( I could cry - not because they hurt, I just feel so flumpy


----------



## caro103

me too gertrude :(, i'm assured all the swelling goes after baby's born though!

Choco...you;'re only a bit along the coast from me and we've had rain rain rain ALL day! (nr brighton) no fair! maybe the sunshine might hit tomorrow? sounds lovely having walks along the beach! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...xander-benjamin-mummys-world.html#post9620338

my parenting journal come say hi xx


----------



## DanaBump

consider yourself stalked lea!


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to all the ladies with swelling! The last time I was in the hospital the nurse insisted that I was swollen and I had to explain to her that my hands just look that way- out of the 20lbs I've gained I swear my hands have gotten fatter (one of the first things that usually do when I gain/loose weight) and so have my feet. Not so hard to understand right?? lol. She just wouldn't believe me when I said that my hands were their normal size. Up side to this is my mom told me today that I'm looking skinny (I can only assume she means my back looks thinner because my belly does not! haha)

I'm watching my little brother while my mom, her bf and DH work on the cabin- it's almost ready to start moving things into! SO EXCITING! We're hoping to get moved out of the house by the 26th and all moved ito the new place. 

Miss Rosie has been moving all around all day!!! My hips are so sore so it's nice ot take it easy.


----------



## camishantel

yeah my grandma told me my butt looks thinner.. lol... but I have lost a lot of weight in this pregnancy...


----------



## chocojen

Caro I will try and send some of the sun your way, it was lovely here today but it rained overnight last night. I do love living so close to the beach although by back is killing this evening probably to do with my new centre of gravity! Just had a long bath some paracetamol and am off to bed. Great news on the cabin sam you will have to post some pics. Rainbow I will check out that link tomorrow. Hope you had a better day today. X


----------



## JakesMummy

This should work - I have serious baby brain and cannot work things out today :wacko:

Here is my 35+4 wk pic
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6494.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DanaBump

a joke my dad sent me i thought was hilarious.

Should children witness childbirth? Good question. 

Here's your answer. 

Due to a power outage, only one paramedic responded to the call. The house was very dark so the paramedic asked Kathleen, a 3-yr old girl to hold a flashlight high over her mommy so he could See while he helped deliver the baby... 
Very diligently, Kathleen did as she was asked. Heidi pushed And pushed and after a little while, Connor was born. 

The paramedic lifted him by his little feet and spanked him on his bottom. Connor began to cry. 
The paramedic then thanked Kathleen for her help and asked the wide-eyed 3-yr old what she thought about what she had just witnessed.. 
Kathleen quickly responded, 'He shouldn't have crawled in there in the first place.....smack his ass again!'


----------



## lilgemsy

Lol Dana xD Nice joke 

Ahh I need to stop buying baby clothes... I seriously have nowhere to put anymore yet everytime I go out I buy at least one little thing. 
Theyre all just so cute though! :3


----------



## JakesMummy

I know what you mean with the clothes Gem!!! As long as they aren't all Newborn size as they outgrow them in a couple of weeks!! I got quite a few dresses for Summer (thats if we have a decent one!) and got them in 3-6 months..I figure she may be our last and she's a girl, so she'll be spoilt for a few months!! 

Ebay is so handy for small outfits as you know they won;t have been worn that much and most go for 99p or so. I usually get Next or Monsoon etc


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dana that is a great joke! 

I know Gem I have a hard time not buying too but now I just buy stuff in bigger sizes to justify it...LOL but I am still getting a bit carried away and still have another baby shower at the end of this month. Oh my. :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Ive got alot of newborn and 0-3 months and a few bits in 3-6 months.
Never actually tried ebay... I should really lol. Would probably save alot of money!


----------



## DanaBump

i bought quite a few things in 0-3 but that'll last til 12 lbs so i'm hoping she lasts a bit in that. only one outfit in newborn tho. if i do buy now, i'll buy in 3-6 or 6-9. gotta love the ever present excuse to shop!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's so hard to resist baby shopping, isn't it Gem? I swear it takes every ounce of my strength to resist spending money I don't have. Half the time, I resist the urge of even going out by reminding myself of what gas prices look like, lol.

I still need to get a few things that I thought I had. Good thing I get paid this week. I had a baby bathtub and my mom gave me a second one. I gave the second one to my niece who is due in August only to discover that the one we already had is missing the plug. So now I need a new baby bathtub. I also need pump replacement parts, a few more towels, baby shampoo. I don't need overly expensive things, thankfully, but I know going out to get what I do need will result in $300 overspent on things I don't need.


----------



## camishantel

I still have so much to get.. I really need to make a list lol... I am just so tired the last few days...


----------



## MissFox

We still have a few things that we need to get but for the most part I am not allowed to buy any clothes until size 9m- and even then depending on how much my friends continues to give us! Maybe the occasional too cute for her not to wear it outfit, lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies are any of you having round ligament pain again?? That is the only thing I can think of that it is. I have the worst pain at the bottom of my bump where I use to feel the RL pain.


----------



## camishantel

36 week bump.... I am having lots of pains in the bottom of my bump too I just thought it is because he has dropped and is engaging?? I should have taken pics of the front of my bump before now because it has narrowed out and changed and I am getting little to no movement but when I do it is the first time I have been getting movement in the middle of my tummy instead of to the left of my tummy
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-13 19.45.18.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

ME ME ME but my RLP never went away


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cute bump still Cami. 

MissFox mine went away but its back and causes these shooting pains into my vjayjay. Not cool at all. It makes me want to close my legs and I can't. LOL


----------



## MissFox

LOL! I have the biggest problem with it when I'm trying to get out of bed in the middle of the night. I've had it for so long now and it makes me cry sometimes when I move too fast. DH was feeling my belly and felt a couple spots and proclaimed "you have pain there! it's very inflamed" hmmm... something to do with stretching and stretching and stretching lol.


----------



## DanaBump

what is rlp?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

round ligament pain


----------



## DanaBump

that one was too obvious, lol


----------



## camishantel

Sandi... oh my you know if we all would have kept our legs closed to begin with we wouldn't be in pain right now :rofl:

Sam- yeah I have more pain down there when getting out of bed in the middle of the night too.. always wondered why that is... the night before last it was almost unbearable to get out of bed.. I almost wished I had a diaper on so I didn't have to get up to pee :rofl: hopefully it just means things are progressing quickly now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes the getting up at night is awful!! Plus I have been getting charlie horses in my calves. :( I have been eating bananas but still getting them. Oh well we are all on the down hill run and will be holding our babies soon and have forgtten all about these aches and pains. LOL

Yes Cami your right...but I am sure glad I didn't keep my legs closed that night. LOL


----------



## camishantel

I'm glad too... I haven't had the charlie horse thing in a few months but those were horrible.. every now and then when I go to get up if I twist my leg funny it cramps up but as soon as I stand it goes... I wouldn't be able to imagine my little man if I had kept my legs closed...


----------



## bernina

Great bump pics JakesMummy and Cami!

Great joke Dana :rofl:

Baby had a real quiet day yesterday and today but finally seems to be making some movements. I know she's running out of room and all but it's scary. She still moved several times each day, but more when I would poke and prod her and just nto as strong. She didn't get the hiccups either but finally has them right now. 

Just got a whole bag of clothes from SIL, I think mostly NB and maybe some 0-3, know she won't be in them long but they're free so no complaints here. Picked up the cutest pair of fuzzy socks at Meijer of all places, DH found them. 

Still need to get the car seat in, ran out of time this weekend. Hopefully this week.


----------



## camishantel

I got my carseat in but need to go to the fire department to have it checked... my LO has been quiet too since he has engaged... he still moves but not much and definitely fainter movements.. I think we are just getting to that point.. the Dr. told me not to worry as long as I still feel some movement..


----------



## MissFox

Gotta love the free clothes!! Rosie s still moving a lot. But she is def running out of room! She still gets her legs and bum under my ribs but she is also down low. I'm so ready for her to come now except for the cabin not being finished but my mom said we can stay with her for a couple weeks if need be.


----------



## bernina

Good idea on getting it inspected, DH is going to drive it by the police station after it's installed. It's supposed to be a foolproof install (Chicco KeyFit) but then again they say most car seats are installed incorrectly.

Anyone plan on using those bands to help get your figure back after birth? I think belly bandit is one of the name brands.


----------



## bernina

Sounds like they made a lot of progress on the cabin today. What still needs to be done before you guys can move in?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina I havent heard of them...I am just gonna depend on BFing...but I have only gained 7lbs so I am not too stressed.


----------



## bernina

Lucky girl Reeds!! I'm around 30 lbs right now. I'm hoping BF'ing helps too!!


----------



## camishantel

as of last week I have lost enough that I am 10lbs under prepregnancy weight.. so with breastfeeding hopefully I will finally be under the 300lb mark for the first time in like 6 years or so


----------



## bernina

Great job Cami!!


----------



## MissFox

That would be great Cami! 

As far as the cabin goes- we've got all the other stuff (last 4 tenants basically) moved out and into storage on the property- that got finished today. We are going to sheetrock the bedroom- the rest of the house isn't sheet rocked but it's just wood and it's OK. So bedroom and bathroom will be sheetrocked (under $200 for both rooms!) and then they will build shelves into the wall in the bedroom. Reconnect some plumbing in the bathroom and move stuff in! lol. Sounds like so much but my mom's boyfriend is a carpenter and he's been making it all happen! So happy about it too! 

This week I'm working on packing up the place in town- hopefully get everything but the bare essentials done so next weekend they cabin will be ready for things to be moved into. We'll probably be roughing it for a couple weeks too but nothing neither DH or I haven't been through before. 

About the belly bands- I'm going to belly bind- I found one on Amazon that was $27 but I think I'm going to go to walgreens and get any old wrap- even tight ace bandages work. There are a couple threads about it somewhere. I figure it couldn't hurt- at least get my tummy flatter- weight gain now is at 20lbs for me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I need to start planning my pregnancies better. It's officially after midnight here meaning I COULD lift a drink to celebrate being a quarter of a century old, but alas, I must wait until Miss Anberlin makes her appearance.

It's 12:10am currently..at least I still have 6 hours and 10 minutes to enjoy 24.


----------



## MissFox

Happy birthday Brandi!!! Despite not drinking today (my birthday was different wthout it too) I really hope you have a great day!


----------



## camishantel

Happy Birthday Brandi


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Happy Birthday Brandi :cake:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Happy birthday!! Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

So fed up right now. My midwife is never available to talk to. Every time I call I get the same receptionist telling me there isn't a clinic today blah blah. What's the point in giving out a phone number for help and advice and stuff if there's never anyone useful at the other end??

I thought I'd be getting help today, or advice or a referral. Instead I'm suck at home still clueless about what to do next. I know I'll probably get to talk to her tomorrow and I'm probably just being hormonal but I feel lost now.


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie said:


> So fed up right now. My midwife is never available to talk to. Every time I call I get the same receptionist telling me there isn't a clinic today blah blah. What's the point in giving out a phone number for help and advice and stuff if there's never anyone useful at the other end??
> 
> I thought I'd be getting help today, or advice or a referral. Instead I'm suck at home still clueless about what to do next. I know I'll probably get to talk to her tomorrow and I'm probably just being hormonal but I feel lost now.

Hasn't she given you a mobile number? :wacko:

I have 2 community midwives and my hospital antenatal care, but the 2 community ones gave me their mobile numbers and wrote them on the front of my notes at my first appointment with them. Maybe I was just lucky?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sounds like you were lucky! My midwife is based at a local childrens centre... First time I wanted to speak to her I had to call the centre to get the direct number for the clinic.
I might call the midwifery unit at the local hospital and see if they can issue a referral from there. It's unlikely but if I don't at least try....


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie said:


> Sounds like you were lucky! My midwife is based at a local childrens centre... First time I wanted to speak to her I had to call the centre to get the direct number for the clinic.
> I might call the midwifery unit at the local hospital and see if they can issue a referral from there. It's unlikely but if I don't at least try....

Seems odd though, not having a number to get in touch at all. I'd definitely give the MU a go, she was probably supposed to give you a way to get in touch and just hasn't!

My 2 are based at my GP surgery for one afternoon a week and wander about and do a number of others as well as covering the local hospital clinics but they are always on the end of the phone if I need them. The midwives at the hospital and those up on L&D take calls on special numbers too, just for answering questions or worries.

She may need a foot up her bum, Hun, hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## smeej

Happy Birthday Brandi!

Cottles - def try calling th MU - there is always mant to be someone available to answer any questions you have - particularly at this late stage in pregnancy!

Warning!- Moan alert:

WEll, I'm feeling REALLY lousy and low, and much worse than i did a couple of days ago :(

Ive now got laryngitis and have totally lost my voice - cant say a word and have to whisper! My throat and glands are really sore and swollen, plus i'm really feverish and achey all over.

Also been feeling really sick and have been throwing up bile this morning - I've completely lost my appetite and can only manage small sips of water as i can't face any food. 

Still not sleeping at night and was up to the loo every hour last night, whilst having the shivers.

Really hope that Bubs is ok and will cope without me eating- i must just try and keep hydrated! I pray she doesn't make an early arrival whilst i feel like this!

Moan, moan moan........sorry ladies - just feeling a bit sorry for myself :(

xx


----------



## chocojen

Hey Ladies, 

Well I just got back from the hospital having had my GTT, the glucose drink made my little man go bonkers!! I was so uncomfortable waiting for the second test because he was moving around so much!! ANyone know how long it takes for the result to come in?

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was allowed to phone for my results the next morning. Not sure if all hospitals are the same though.

So sorry you're not well smeej... Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery xx

As for me... Still waiting for a call back from the MU midwives at the hospital. They finish clinic hours at 1pm so I probably won't hear back until then.


----------



## gertrude

sorry you're feeling ill smeej :(

jen - for mine if I hadn't heard in a week the results were negative, so you might not hear anything


----------



## chocojen

Thanks guys, I think I will phone them tonight, they are used to me calling for all my results....nosey nurse syndrome!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies!!


----------



## AmethystDream

chocojen said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will phone them tonight, they are used to me calling for all my results....nosey nurse syndrome!!!

Didn't know that it wasn't the norm to have the results there and then? :wacko:

As an aside, Lucozade is bad enough without it being warm too <gags>


----------



## CottlestonPie

Had my physio assessment from the car accident today. Waste of time. They want me to go for 5 sessions. Next session being 3 days before Toby is due. If he's still breech and I need a c-section, I wont be making that appointment. I told them this right from the start. Wish they'd listened as I'm in more pain now having walked from the physio centre than I have been in all weekend! :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Birthday Brandi. :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Happy Birthday Brandi! :D x

Cottles - Thats rubbish about your MW been hard to contact. I agree with Amethyst about it being odd... Here, we have a community MW who has given 2 numbers and also can just phone the Labour Ward in the hospital for any help or advice.

Smeej - Oh dear :/ Hope youre feeling better soon hun! -hug!- x

Ahh I dont know whats going on today but I sure as hell feel... different :S
I woke up and was bleeding a fair amount... but today the blood has gooey stuff in it so Im thinking maybe its my plug yet again? 
I also have like loads of pressure quite low down an keep getting little niggly pains in my lower back and some at the front every so often!
Anddd my little man has barely moved :/ Hes moved but nowhere near as much as normal.
So Im worrying like fuuuck lol ('scuse the language!) 
Waiting for my mum to come home on dinner and then gonna phone the hospital and see if I have to go in... chances are Ill need another internal to check where the bleeding is coming from so meh.


----------



## caro103

happy birthday Brandi! :D

Smeej, hope you feel better soon hun! not nice being heavily preggers and v unwell :(

gem-afraid it does sound like you're going to spend another afternoon at the hospital! Hopefully your little man is giving you a hard time now and once he comes out he'll be good as gold ;) xxx


----------



## caro103

oh and Chocco...wheres my sunshine ;), its not raining but still dull and cloudy! hehe x


----------



## chocojen

sorry Caro, we still have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caro103

hehehe would you mind not hogging it ;) actually to be fair it does look like its brightening up a little :D

Gosh just walked to supermarket...feel like I've run a marathon :rofl: you can see it from my house so its all of a mile round trip!! oh dear :wacko:


----------



## gertrude

it's a glorious day here in brum too! wish I wasn't working today but it's my last monday before ML starts and I can't bloody wait!


----------



## CottlestonPie

It's sooo muggy here. Not sunny but I'm sweating like mad walking around the shops. It's like a proper workout... I'm having to stop for a breather every time I see a chair or bench lol!

Trying to get together the last of my hospital bits. I have giant pants from asda (maternity knickers looked horrid!), some cheapaschips strappy tops and leggings for my backup bag in case I'm there for more than a day.... I think all I need to add are last minute things like camera, charger, snacks/drinks... Woohoo! 
Oh, and I need a bag to put it all in :haha:


----------



## gertrude

I haven't packed a bag yet. I'm hoping for a HB but will be doing a bag anyway (if I'm not prepared for it then it's more likely to happen :D the great law of sod ruling my life as it does :D) but I'm going away to stay with my Mum for a couple of days at the weekend and will need everything for that!

Will do it next week - pickle has their bag sorted though :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just thought i'd show off a video of my little man :cloud9:

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/th_83e5597d.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw he's so precious! And he looks so alert too. Ohhh... Hurry up Toby! lol
Congrats again hun xx


----------



## bernina

Happy Birthday!!! :cake:

MissFox, sounds like you guys have been so busy on the cabin, but will definitely be worth it. Glad Mom's man is taking care of a lot of the work, handy to have him around for sure. You'll have to put some pics up when you're done.

Cottleston, hope you're able to get in touch with a MW soon, must be very frustrating.

Gem, sorry to hear you're dealing with more bleeding. Definitely phone the hospital/dr as you planned. Really hope it's nothing but with the bleeding they will probably want you to come in. 

Smeej, hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you Bernina.

Ranbow, he's absolutely handsome!!

So, I did a Birthday Belly. I feel freaking humungous.
 



Attached Files:







25th Birthday Belly - Speck.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissFox

Jen- if you have GD they would probably call you that day

gem- does sound like another hospital afternoon for you :hugs:

cottleston- when I first started going ot physical therapy it hurt so much more the first day or first few days afterwards but I kept up my exercises at home and the pain got less intense after a few days. And it did help the pain for why I was doing the exercises. GL

Ben is so cute rainbow!!!

Bernina- they have been very busy. It will never look like a house but for half the amount of one months rent we will have a cozy little place to live AND it's only 5 minutes from the river. 

So all last night I kept waking up to cramping and it hurt in my bum too! So hard not to get your hopes up now at every little pain. I've got to go drop my truck off to get the middle seatbelt in the backseat fixed- I LOVE AUTO WARRANTYS! -and then off to my growth scan to see how big miss Rosie is getting (they think she's GIANT!)


----------



## lisaed

x-Rainbow-x said:


> just thought i'd show off a video of my little man :cloud9:
> 
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/th_83e5597d.jpg

congratulations he is absolutely gorgeous i cant believe i have one of those in my tummy :happydance: im so excited to be getting a boy soon xxx


----------



## loopy82

Happy Birthday Brandi! Hope you are having a lovely day.

Gorgeous video Rainbow, am so jealous!


----------



## chocojen

Rainbow he is just lovely, I want to meet mine now.

Happy Birthday Brandi, love the birthday Bump!

Just had a call from the hospital.......all ok so I am sitting down to a cup of tea and some chocolate!!!! Best news ever as it means I can go back to original plan of having bubs at the birthing centre I am so pleased! xx


----------



## MissFox

Such great news about the GTT Jen!!!!


----------



## caro103

Glad you got the all clear choco!

Rainbow...aww he's just adorable! xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Rainbow - Ben is so so cute, very aware and such long fingers! 

Gem - Blimey Hun, your little one is making you work for him. You still going up when your Mum gets home?

Consultant for us on Friday because of lil guy flipping breech again. Feeling better in myself today than I have done in a long time, which is odd considering that I'm worrying!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Have they said anything about bubs being breech to you or is that what the consultant appointment is for?
I didn't hear back from maternity unit at the hospital... Bit disappointed as now I probably won't get booked in for a consultant appointment til next week and I'll be 38 weeks by then, hmph.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

The ladies that have breech babies at the mo, have you seen a site called 'spinning babies'? they have a few positions there that you can do to help free-up space and encourage bubs to turn. I was breech at 32 weeks and did a few nights of the breech tilt and viola next appmnt cephalic and I'm 1/5th engaged. Don't know if that was the reason but it felt good to be doing something! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah I've been trying things from that website... Positions, warming the bottom of bump, music etc. He's not turned back yet. Head is under my ribs right over on the right hand side at the mo. Fingers crossed something works to turn him. If not at least I can say I tried!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I just got home from our dr appt. Scan was great Gunner did all his movements and breathing for them. He is so cute I can't wait to met him...which as it stand may be on the 28th of this month. I have my appt next week and then on the 28th he will do a amino and if his lungs are developed he will induce me that day. So I may get to meet my little man in 2 weeks. I am so excited!!


----------



## MissFox

Just got back from my ultra sound. Jayla (my sonographer, lol) said that there is NO WAY she could have gotten her face because it's so low down and face down (basically said I was lucky we didn't have to do a trans-vag for head measurments). We could see some hair though but it could just be peachfuzz.
Rosie is measuring 5-6 days ahead and 7lbs exactly. I want her to come soon now! I should go waddle around the block a few times. I'm hoping she makes her appearance this weekend! (doubtful at this point though)


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie said:


> Have they said anything about bubs being breech to you or is that what the consultant appointment is for?
> I didn't hear back from maternity unit at the hospital... Bit disappointed as now I probably won't get booked in for a consultant appointment til next week and I'll be 38 weeks by then, hmph.

Not a lot to be honest, I was booked in to see the consultant anyway but now that will be the main topic on the agenda. I do have a scan for in about 2 weeks that was supposed to be for growth but will be used to see where he is as well now. They waited until 38 weeks to book us into the breech clinic for my youngest Daughter but I didn't get to do too much there as, thankfully, she turned the night before.

So sorry that your MWs are still being a bit poo, I'd be quite upset by this point... I hope you are doing alright. Fingers crossed that our LOs are cooperative and shift themselves the right way ASAP.

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm60/omegagirl1973/Emoticons/fingers-crossed.gif


----------



## lisaed

amethyst which hospital are you having your baby in?


----------



## bernina

MissFox, I actually quite like the idea of a cozy little cottage near the river to start your new life as a family in. I'm sure in real life it's not quite that romantic, but it does have a certain apeal. 

Great birthday bump Brandi, looking great!!! 

Is everyone pretty much seeing a MW or dr weekly at this point (well those who have reached 36 weeks at least)? That seems to be the norm here in the US but wasn't sure about elsewhere.

Congrats to all the new watermelons, can't believe we have sweet peas at the last fruit! I remember the days of poppy and apple seeds!!!!

Great news on the GTT jen!! Enjoy that chocolate!


----------



## loopy82

CottlestonPie said:


> Yeah I've been trying things from that website... Positions, warming the bottom of bump, music etc. He's not turned back yet. Head is under my ribs right over on the right hand side at the mo. Fingers crossed something works to turn him. If not at least I can say I tried!

My LO is in exactly the same position, have been trying loads of different things to turn her too! Think the handstands in the swimming pool have been the weirdest thing I've tried so far :haha:. Keeping my fingers crossed that she'll turn when she's good and ready.


----------



## caro103

bernia, I'm only being seen every 2 wks still, think thats the norm in uk unless there are reasons to be seen more regularly :), if I make it to due date i'll get another appt at 41wks for a sweep, then induction booked for a few days later if sweep doesn't work! but lets hope it doesn't come to that ;) xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm getting so anxious!! I washed, folded and put away all this newborn clothes yesterday with DH, and I feel like it's time for her to be here now!! :) 

I have so much longer to wait it feels like!!


----------



## bernina

Hope all of the breech babies decide to turn head down soon. Giving Mommy trouble already aren't they!! 

Caro, it's interesting to see how things are done in other countries. Sounds like even though I'm going weekly, dr will only be checking cervix every other week unless having strong contractions. No more ultrasounds either unless they think baby is breech or is growing too much/too little. Seems like 20 week ultrasound was so long ago!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina I think I am spoiled with all my scan...my little man has such a chunky face. Its so neat that maybe in 2 weeks I will get to hold him. I am so excited.


----------



## camishantel

Berina... I am going twice a week and I get a scan at every appointment... my next appointment is tomorrow then again on Friday...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I also go twice a week with a scan every monday...just a NST on thursdays. But I am on high risk protocol


----------



## AmethystDream

lisaed said:


> amethyst which hospital are you having your baby in?

Hi <waves>

We are booked into Liverpool Womens, are you at AP?


----------



## AmethystDream

bernina said:


> Is everyone pretty much seeing a MW or dr weekly at this point (well those who have reached 36 weeks at least)? That seems to be the norm here in the US but wasn't sure about elsewhere.

Normal to be weekly from 36 weeks onwards here too but I've been on weekly since about 22ish weeks now :dohh:


----------



## CrazyBird

Bernina I saw my mw at 36 weeks and now she doesn't want to see me till I'm 39 weeks unless baby is here by then. I found that a bit wierd as I thought it would go to weekly appointments. I'm so jealous of the ladies who have so many scans. I had one at 12 and one at 20 weeks and that's it :(

happy birthday brandi, hope you had a great day!


----------



## chocojen

I had a scan at 12 and 20 weeks then another at 32 weeks because they were concerned about growth x


----------



## camishantel

mt tummy is upset....


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

bernina said:


> MissFox, I actually quite like the idea of a cozy little cottage near the river to start your new life as a family in. I'm sure in real life it's not quite that romantic, but it does have a certain apeal.
> 
> Great birthday bump Brandi, looking great!!!
> 
> Is everyone pretty much seeing a MW or dr weekly at this point (well those who have reached 36 weeks at least)? That seems to be the norm here in the US but wasn't sure about elsewhere.
> 
> Congrats to all the new watermelons, can't believe we have sweet peas at the last fruit! I remember the days of poppy and apple seeds!!!!
> 
> Great news on the GTT jen!! Enjoy that chocolate!

I see the doctors every week starting tomorrow...I dont know if it is b/c i have to have another c-section and will be delivering by 39 weeks or not :shrug:

Ohh and i havent had an ultrasound at my doctor's office since i was just over 18 weeks! Luckily i had a private one at 28 weeks or i would be begging for one now lol:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am very spoiled with scans. LOL I have had one pretty much every week since 25 weeks. In a way I am losing the element of surprise of what he looks like but yet I love the fact that I see him so much.


----------



## camishantel

I love all my scans as well but since none of them have been super clear I will still be very surprised by what he looks like... I have one pretty clear picture but his face was pretty smushed since he was already in my pelvis..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am super lucky my Dr office has a new machine and it is awesome...I am always so amazed at how clear it is.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm seeing my midwife weekly from now on. I missed my appointment last week because of my daughter's new seizure diagnosis, so I was rescheduled for this Thursday. I was supposed to be every two weeks for the next few, but with the new schedule, I'm weekly. My next one after that is on the 23rd, then the 31st, the 6th, and then I'll have the home visit appointment.


----------



## lilgemsy

Went to the hospital.
Bleeding is the erosion thing again :/ 
And I had a show! Again! 
Theyre really worried about Ollie's size though... hes measuring like 4 or 5 weeks behind so even though I have a scan schedueled for in 2 weeks time, they decided I need an extra one sooner than that because they don't think he's growing properly. So should be getting a scan this week too. Just gotta wait for a phone call to get my appointment.
They also mentioned that if he is as small as theyre thinking he is then I may have to be induced.
I feel terrible that hes so small since its probably due to me vomiting so much but I really cant help being sick :/


----------



## gertrude

gem - I don't know for sure (*insert a "I'm not a Dr" statement here*) but I don't think it'll be related to you being so sick. The chances are it's not a direct result of anything you have or haven't done - just see how the scan is and don't try to blame yourself for anything as that really isn't going to help :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Gem, I'm glad they're getting you in for a scan sooner, there is so much they can do if baby is measuring small, he stands a better chance outside the womb usually if thats the case where he can get proper TLC and since you're nearly 36 weeks chances are he's in good shape. Hope they get your scan scheduled soon!! :hugs:

Reeds and Cami, so jealous of your scans!!! I know there are reasons behind the frequency, but sure would love a peak at our little girl. 

Sounds like most of us are on a similar schedule going weekly at 36 weeks and beyond. 

CrazyBird, that is so odd that they don't want to see you until 39 weeks, guess they must think that your body is doing what it should and just letting nature take it's course. Still frustrating though when I'm sure you'd like an update sooner than that.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I only start weekly at 38 weeks. This week, 37, I dont get an appointment. Unless I get the emergency one for breech if midwife is ever around.

So jealous of DF just now. He fell asleep the moment his head hit the pillow tonight. Im propped up with pillows because My heartburn is soo bad, my feet are proppedup because of the swelling from 2hrs of shopping earlier and my back is aching like crazy. Wish I could sleep as easily as DF!


----------



## lilgemsy

I cant help blaming myself lol. Trying not to but I just keep thinking what if I wasnt so sick all the time!

I bet FOB will blame me too... hes an idiot though who just likes to have a go at me. Hes told me that if Ollie isnt born on the 16th April then its obviously not his child as the dates wont add up. Fucking idiot. He doesn't realise that the due date is only an estimate! I very highly doubt that Ollie will be born on the 16th too so Andy (FOB) is definately going to try and cause trouble. But if he doesnt want anything to do with my little Ollie then thats fine by me because hes a shithead anyways who hasnt even bothered other than trying to upset me all the time!!! 
I let him know that the baby is measuring small and all he could say was "So... Im having pizza." WHAT IN THE FUCK HAS THAT GOT TO DO WITH OUR BABY!!!

Sorry for the rant lol I just hate FOB so much. He doesnt half anger me.


----------



## CrazyBird

Bernina I thought it was a bit odd, maybe its because evry time I see the mw everything is fine and all my tests are fine, well except for having low iron, but she always tells me my baby is the perfect size. Would still like to be seen a bit sooner though. Maybe I will check if its normal not to be seen till 39 weeks 

I am also jealous of all the scans reeds, I would love to see my little man again. Just hope he is ok as haven't seen him since 20 weeks. 

Hope your ok gem, I think baby ollie just wants to be here with his mummy :) xx


----------



## DanaBump

that was the word my dr used to describe miss abby after the nst, perfection. *proud mommy beam*

she will for sure be born on april 15, will have to see at the next couple appts if i'll need to go in on the night of the 14th. dr's not on call til the 15th and don't want anyone else delivering, so we'll wait til the morning to go in if needed. also the best words on earth were said to me today.."i got my epidural at 1 cm and i'm comfy doing the same for you". would it be weird to say i love a woman? LOL. always wanted to find me a dr who was OK with doing that and looks like i have. *bliss* 

only gained 18 lbs total so far which in my head, seems like a lot but i keep being assured it's fine and to keep doing what i'm doing. considering i've been doing nothing but eating like a cow, i think i can manage that. 

very last u/s next monday then the next time we'll get to see her is when she's here. didn't the stick just turn pink (or blue in my case) yesterday? time flies when you have 85402830 dr's appts a month.


----------



## Tasha360

Hi everyone, Thanks for all the comments and congratulations. As you all know Harley and Ruby were born on Saturday 12th March at 10.15am and 10.28am. We got home tonight.
My induction was scheduled for Friday but they couldnt do it as didnt have enough staff so i had to wait until Saturday. On Saturday morning i was monitored which was fine so they decided to go ahead and examine me. I was already 2cm dilated and my cervix was soft although quite prosterior so they were able to break my waters very easily. Ruby's head was not engaged though so a Dr had to do it and push on my bump whilst doing it to make sure the head dropped down before the cord. The contractions started almost straight away and were really intense. They wanted me to have an epidural just incase of any complications with the 2nd twin so the anaethetist was buzzed. I sat on the birthing ball holding onto the side of the bed using the gas and air to help with the pains and then felt the overwhelming urge to push so got on the bed on my all fours. It only took a few pushes and out came Ruby. Then they flipped me onto my back and scanned me which showed Harley was breech. At this point i was devestated thinking id have to have a section but then came another contraction and with a few pushes he was out too, born breech at 10.28am. Ruby was 5bs10z and Harley was 5lbs6.5oz. No time for an epidural, my labour start to finish was 44 minutes, needless to say no time for th epi! I have to say it was the most painful out of all my births. We had to go to the transitional care unit as Harley was a bit under the weight they like it to be, his temp was monitred regulary and a close eye kept on him. We waited all day yesterday for the peadriatrician to come and do the final check but she didnt come until nearly midnight. It was found Harley has a heart murmur so i had to wait for him to have a scan today which showed he has the same VSD as Jaimee so hes got follow up appts to go to soon to find out more. Heres my last bump pic and a few pics of my gorgeous babies
 



Attached Files:







100_2068.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









100_2073.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 18









100_2079.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17









100_2083.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 15









100_2089.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tasha360

some more-
 



Attached Files:







100_2097.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 17









100_2104.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16









100_2142.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 15









100_2140.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16









100_2139.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bernina

Tasha they are beautiful!!!! Congratulations to you and your family. Glad you're home and both little ones are doing well. I assume the heart murmur is something manageable as Jamiee seems to be thriving?


----------



## Tasha360

yeah he just has to go for regular checks but it doesnt interfere with his day to day life xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha - Your babies are absolutely gorgeous :3 Done yourself proud there!
Whats VSD?
Hope his murmur isnt too bad... I was born with one myself but still dont know much about them since mines not too bad. x


----------



## DanaBump

they are just gorgeous, tasha! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Glad to hear it's nothing serious. Enjoy those precious babies and don't forget to update the title of the post, 3 babies born!!!! :blue: :blue: :pink:


----------



## Tasha360

Its basically a hole in wall that seperates the left and right ventricles in the heart (ventricular septal defect). Harley and Jaimees is right next to the valve. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations tasha they are adorable xxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha congratulations again...They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## bernina

Baby is making up for those quiet days by being quite active today. Loving every minute of it of course! Strong pains in my cervix continue though, mostly when she's active so I'm guessing it's just her head putting pressure in the area.

Sorry for tmi but noticed some thin yellow globs when wiping, different from the usual milky colored, slightly thick discharge I normally get. Part of the plug maybe? Not much at all and I know it regenerates, but haven't really noticed it before.


----------



## lilgemsy

Berina - Yeah could be a bit of the plug maybe. Or even a slight infection? If it carries on then maybe ask MW just to be on the safe side?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tasha congrats again. They look so sweet and cuddly. 

Berina its ok at this stage to start losing plug and it not regenerate...things could be starting for you hun. 

Gem sorry your having a rough go again...hope the FOB leaves you along or at least does the right thing. XX


----------



## finallyprego

Hello ladies I know I stay MIA here but i am just so busy and usually so exhausted by the end of the day that all I want to do is sleep LOL. My baby girl I think is really ready to make her apperance. She is already in position and causing some contractions and pains. How I can't wait for her to come, the swelling of the feet, and these back pains are not fun and peeing every 2 seconds omg IS IT APRIL YET LOL. 

I am so glad to see all are doing great and ready for the arrival of their little bundle of joy's


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole how are you? Been missing you around here.


----------



## finallyprego

it has been a rough one but I am taking it day to day. Getting ready for my baby shower and the arrival of my mom and mother n law! How have you been are you ready to have your baby?


----------



## bernina

Thanks Gem and Reeds, hoping it's the plug but will keep an eye out for signs of infection.

Gem, FOB sounds like a real piece of work, just very immature and selfish. All about him, except the few times he wants it to be about the baby and only on his terms. Frankly I agree that you're better off without him in your life at all. Sounds like you have a wonderful support system from your Mom and honestly that is the most important thing for you and Ollie right now. If when baby arrives FOB shapes up and steps up, then you can start thinking if you'd like him to take a more active role with baby. If not, I'd say forget him. Trust me, when you have a good man in your life, you'll know it and won't have to put up with crap like this. No man is perfect, but the good ones are for the most part respectful and know when to man up. :hugs: You and Ollie deserve the best so make sure that is what you are getting!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

finallyprego said:


> it has been a rough one but I am taking it day to day. Getting ready for my baby shower and the arrival of my mom and mother n law! How have you been are you ready to have your baby?

I am doing ok...just the usual pregnancy aches and pains. We have a shower on the 27th of this month and will probably get to meet my little man on the 28th as long as his lungs are developed enough. I am so excited and ready. :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Reeds, sure won't be long now!!! Can't believe you could have shower one day and baby the next, exciting!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Reeds, sure won't be long now!!! Can't believe you could have shower one day and baby the next, exciting!!!!

I know I am gonna be super busy the day before... LOL I will be getting all the last stuff washed and put away. I am more anxious about the amino...I don't know of anyone who has had one.


----------



## finallyprego

reedsgirl1138 said:


> finallyprego said:
> 
> 
> it has been a rough one but I am taking it day to day. Getting ready for my baby shower and the arrival of my mom and mother n law! How have you been are you ready to have your baby?
> 
> I am doing ok...just the usual pregnancy aches and pains. We have a shower on the 27th of this month and will probably get to meet my little man on the 28th as long as his lungs are developed enough. I am so excited and ready. :happydance:Click to expand...




Why are you having him early hun? Thought you were due in April


----------



## x Alanna x

cant believe ive never posted in this thread before :S ..

im due the 11th april if you could write my due date down on the first page.. cheers :D xx


----------



## finallyprego

So here is me at 33 weeks 

https://i56.tinypic.com/in6cg4.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

finallyprego said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finallyprego said:
> 
> 
> it has been a rough one but I am taking it day to day. Getting ready for my baby shower and the arrival of my mom and mother n law! How have you been are you ready to have your baby?
> 
> I am doing ok...just the usual pregnancy aches and pains. We have a shower on the 27th of this month and will probably get to meet my little man on the 28th as long as his lungs are developed enough. I am so excited and ready. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you having him early hun? Thought you were due in AprilClick to expand...

I am due in April...however he is already estimated over 7lbs and I get scan weekly to check him and my placenta which keeps moving around. Also with my history of fast deliveries they are just gonna go ahead and let me have him as long as his lungs are developed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They are absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats Tasha!!


----------



## finallyprego

reedsgirl1138 said:


> finallyprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finallyprego said:
> 
> 
> it has been a rough one but I am taking it day to day. Getting ready for my baby shower and the arrival of my mom and mother n law! How have you been are you ready to have your baby?
> 
> I am doing ok...just the usual pregnancy aches and pains. We have a shower on the 27th of this month and will probably get to meet my little man on the 28th as long as his lungs are developed enough. I am so excited and ready. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you having him early hun? Thought you were due in AprilClick to expand...
> 
> I am due in April...however he is already estimated over 7lbs and I get scan weekly to check him and my placenta which keeps moving around. Also with my history of fast deliveries they are just gonna go ahead and let me have him as long as his lungs are developed.Click to expand...



oh ok well i will keep you and your little man in my prayers for a safe and healthy delivery


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you Finally. :)


----------



## MissFox

Wow Tasha- they are beautiful!!! And crazy fast labor!!! WOW! 

Been very busy all day- I'm sore but have to run to the store to get some juice for DH- he's been puky sick all day! EWW! I also walked around downtown for a while with my mom and lilbrother. I thought my water was gonna break! Every time I stand up I get the worst stabbing pains that cause me to hunch over but no show yet. Hmmm.


----------



## lilgemsy

What does DH mean?
I see it being used alot but never actually had a clue what it means xD
Im guessing its some sort of person though...

MissFox - Oof. Hope the pain isnt too bad. Sounds verrrry uncomfortable.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Dear (or Darling) Husband

DD - Dear Daughter
DS - Dear Son
OH - Other Half
SO - Significant Other


----------



## lilgemsy

Oooooooooh.
Seems kind of obvious now lol...


----------



## camishantel

Tasha they are beautiful...


----------



## bernina

Sterilizing my bottles now and it's making a racket on the stove! Followed Dr. Sears advice and put all bottle parts in pot of boiling water for 10 min with lid on, feel like I'm going to crack the glass bottles they're making so much noise!!! 6 min left to go, then it calls for cooling for 10 min or so with the lid on the pot to further sterilize. Definitely not something I'll be doing with a sleeping baby anywhere nearby!


----------



## SazzleR

Aaaawwww Tasha, they are absolutely gorgeous! Congratualations! x


----------



## CrazyBird

Tasha your babies are gorgeous x 

I'm in so much pain in my hips, can't move my legs plus have loads of pain in my bum, what is this? 
So glad I've finished work now, the doctor signed me off for my last couple of weeks. I think working till 38 weeks was a bit ambitious for me lol


----------



## chocojen

Gorgeus pics Tasha, my OH has a VSD too and now just has a scan every 5 years. FXd the same is true for your little men.

Caro....Sorry.....its sunny again!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats Tasha, they're beautiful! Xx

Had such a bad sleep last night. Can't lie on my sides because hips hurt sooooo much after all the walking I did yesterday. Tobys head was so high up too, I was propped up on 4 pillows and taking gaviscon every time I woke up to try and ease the heartburn. 

I feel bad for squashing his head, he feels so much higher now he's breech.

After no call back from hospital yesterday and no way of getting in touch with my community midwife, I'm gonna try phoning again. Wish me luck!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh, seriously!! She's on holiday. Fair enough but someone could've mentioned that before (and she's only got back from 2 weeks off)... The other midwife isn't available for calls. Now what?!
If I wasn't so far along I'd be getting transferred now, I'm so sick of not being able to talk to anyone.


----------



## cola pops

Oh Tasha your babies are beautifull, congratulations xxx
Cottleston that's crap, can you not go see your GP? Mine is great- a lady doctor with children herself. If I can't get my midwife I usually see her x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry to triple post but i finally got an appointment with the hospital consultant. For the 25th. Am I wrong to feel totally screwed over for having to wait so long? I mean, thats only 8 days before due day... what's the point?!!


----------



## happy_hayley

hi all its amazing how much u miss in a couple of days on here lol 
Congrates tasha they are beautiful!!!
doctor finally signed me off sick till my mat leave starts which is 2 weeks from now seen him yesterday and he found that i have a heart murmur which i didnt have b4 pregnancy he said thats wat cud be causing my dizzy spells so he is going to refer me to the cardiologist to get it checked out b4 i go in to labour, this pain under my ribs is doin my head in they say it is just muscular pain but it dont half hurt. 
hope everyone else is ok
crazybird and cottleston pie - sorry ur in pain hope it eases off for u soon


----------



## loopy82

Tasha, Ruby and Harley are absolutely beautiful! They look so rosy and healthy. Am seriously jealous now and could still have over a month to go!


----------



## babybefore30

Many congratulations Tasha your babies are beautiful and well done you for doing it with hardly any pain relief. 
Gem FOB sounds like a prick excuse my language you and Ollie are far better without him.

I had a lovely weekend,my mum did a surprise baby shower for me and all my friends were their it was so lovely to see everyone and the baby was very spoilt (no-one except us knows what the sex is so got some beautiful neutral things.

We finished our nursery last night, I have attached some pics.


----------



## CottlestonPie

That's lovely!
I really love neutral nurseries... There's just something cute and innocent about them :) (Even if me and DF did go overboard with the blue in ours lol)

I just called the hospital expressing concerns over not getting breech appointment until nearly 39 weeks. Turns out they actually have appointments for this week but the booking midwife didn't even ask!! So I'm now seeing the consultant this Friday... Which could be the difference between getting him to turn or not so I'm pleased :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Crazybird - ouch :/ hopes it eases off soon hun.

Cottles - Omg. Isnt there like a hospital number you could use and maybe they could transfer you to somewhere that is actually helpful?! You should complain about thier crappy services.

BabyBefore - Awww :3 Your nursery is absolutely beautiful! I LOVE the cot bedding! Gorgeous! :) 

Off to see the MW in like half an hour... she told me not to go if I end up in hospital the week before but frig that Ill go anyways otherwise I wont get another appointment off her!
Got my scan appointment through for tomorrow afternoon, too :) Dont know if I have clinic or not afterwards though so probably wont be any wiser about babies size untill 2 weeks time :|


----------



## loopy82

CottlestonPie said:


> That's lovely!
> I really love neutral nurseries... There's just something cute and innocent about them :) (Even if me and DF did go overboard with the blue in ours lol)
> 
> I just called the hospital expressing concerns over not getting breech appointment until nearly 39 weeks. Turns out they actually have appointments for this week but the booking midwife didn't even ask!! So I'm now seeing the consultant this Friday... Which could be the difference between getting him to turn or not so I'm pleased :)

I'm glad to hear they've finally got their backsides in gear. I'm sure it'll all work out for you, good luck for the appointment. Am really hoping my LO will decide to turn soon!


----------



## CrazyBird

Glad you got an earlier appointment cottles. Hope thay manage to turn bubs. 

Hope it goes well with the midwife gem. 

Lovely nursery babybefore, ours is half done, need to pick up the cot from mamas and papas on sat and then put the curtains and pictures up and then we are done :)

My pain has eased a little but still sore, baby is going mad moving around, he won't stop :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Cottles try not to stress to much about breech...I know way easier said than done. My first DD turned breech while I was in labor with her. My dr then said its actually easier to turn them while in labor...I know we are all different and so are our drs but hang in there hun. Praying your LO gets turned so Mommy doesn't have to worry.


----------



## vetti1979

lilgemsy said:


> I cant help blaming myself lol. Trying not to but I just keep thinking what if I wasnt so sick all the time!
> 
> I bet FOB will blame me too... hes an idiot though who just likes to have a go at me. Hes told me that if Ollie isnt born on the 16th April then its obviously not his child as the dates wont add up. Fucking idiot. He doesn't realise that the due date is only an estimate! I very highly doubt that Ollie will be born on the 16th too so Andy (FOB) is definately going to try and cause trouble. But if he doesnt want anything to do with my little Ollie then thats fine by me because hes a shithead anyways who hasnt even bothered other than trying to upset me all the time!!!
> I let him know that the baby is measuring small and all he could say was "So... Im having pizza." WHAT IN THE FUCK HAS THAT GOT TO DO WITH OUR BABY!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant lol I just hate FOB so much. He doesnt half anger me.


Hi, Im new to this thread - expecting a little girl 8th April and have little Joseph already. 

Ive read a few replies to this post and totally agree with whats already been said - Bin FOB hun, I have a friend who was in the same predicament and she now refers to FOB as "sperm donor" - her son is now 8 and extremely happy without him in their lives, she has since met a good man and is getting married at the end of the year. 

Keep Smiling, baby will soon be here 

x


----------



## lilgemsy

^ Thats probably what my FOB will end up being refferred as xD Hes a waste of space tbh.

Been to the midwife. Shes worrying about Ollies size too... she said if he hasnt grown any on the scan tomorrow then they will more than likely give me an inducement date. Sooo just gotta see how tomorrow goes and then should hopefully know when my little boy will be entering the world! :)
Im quite excited lol.
She also said baby isnt engaged but is on the brim.... so does that mean almost engaged?


----------



## caro103

chocojen said:


> Gorgeus pics Tasha, my OH has a VSD too and now just has a scan every 5 years. FXd the same is true for your little men.
> 
> Caro....Sorry.....its sunny again!!!!

Aww Choco! no fair ;), I can see a little blue sky today though :D

Agree with everyone else, Tasha your babies are gorgeous! Congrats :D

Xxx


----------



## happy_hayley

just been to the MW i am now measuring lower than i am which is a good thing for me with this diebeties thing. Because they found i have a heart murmur she has refered me to an obstetrician to get checked out as they dont know how long the referal to cardiologist might take i only have just under 6 weeks to go. why is pregnancy so complicated at least i can be greatful they are checking it all out rather than just leaving it. and LO is head down bless her she did an almighty kick at MW OH and the student both seen it from across the room it was funny and cute.


----------



## chocojen

caro103 said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeus pics Tasha, my OH has a VSD too and now just has a scan every 5 years. FXd the same is true for your little men.
> 
> Caro....Sorry.....its sunny again!!!!
> 
> Aww Choco! no fair ;), I can see a little blue sky today though :D
> 
> Agree with everyone else, Tasha your babies are gorgeous! Congrats :D
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I do try to share it but I guess I just live in a great part of the country, if it is like this tommorow then another walk along the beach is coming xxx


----------



## jessop27

Tasha your babies are gorgeous hun :)


----------



## bernina

Cottleston, so glad you were able to get in this week, your persistance definitely paid off!!

Gem, hope your scan tomorrow goes well. Not sure what on the brim means, but sounds like he's head down, just not settled into pelvis maybe?

BabyBefore30, love the nursery, great pictures! So exciting when it comes together isn't it?

CrazyBird, hope the pain continues to improve.

Vetti, welcome, we're due on the same day!

Hayley, glad that they're monitoring you appropritately, sounds like you're in good hands.

Jen, so jealous of this sunshine and beach you keep talking about!!! At least it's finally getting above freezing here and supposed to be in the 50s later this week for St. Patty's day, can't wait!


----------



## caro103

enjoy your walk choco! I'm gonna attempt swimming tomorrow :).

Just made masses of sweet potato soup! my nesting seems to have turned into cooking, lol. Think we're going to eat better once LO is here than we do at the moment :haha: Can't be bothered with the cleaning anymore! Xx


----------



## MissFox

Hi Vetti!!! 

Jen- PSSH! I LIVE IN CALIFORNIA AND ITS POURING! Of course I live in RAINY CA but that's besides the point (we get rainforest levels of water here- high 40s for number of inches)

gemsy- good thing they're keeping their eyes on you and Ollie. If he's not growing right better to get him out.

cottleston- glad that you finally got an appointment!!! 

DH and I got into a huge fight last night. HUGE. we ended up making up and then he wanted to cuddle all night (I can'tsleep and cuddle- is that weird?) so I ended up with maaaaybe 15 inches of space in the bed up against the wall with him laying on me. I kept trying to get him to move but he just wanted to hold me. UGH! I feel bad and wish that it was easy for me but I really don't like cuddling especially since I feel so huge and uncomfortable right now. I slept on my arms wrong and now my shoulders and hands are so sore. I feel like one of my knuckles is broken! And my hips!!! OUCH! Because I couldn't move around like I normally do and they were in the same couple of positions all night. I got up as soon as I woke up and came to the couch.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Hi Vetti! :hi:

Cottleston- Im glad to hear you were able to be seen this week!

Im jealous of all the sunshine as its rainy and cool here lol

lilgemsy- Hope your appointment goes well!

Missfox- I dont sleep good at night either...One reason is our daughter still sleeps with us and another reason is my hips hurt so bad that i toss and turn all night!! lol

AFM- I just got back from my 35+ week appt and i have officially gained 20lbs ( 2lbs in a WEEK)...UGH...Im hoping it is all baby and water weight..lol I was also told that the doctor may go ahead and give me and exact date and time for my c-section at my next appointment YAY! :)


----------



## babybefore30

Thanks girls we enjoyed doing it.

I had my midwife appointment today all seems fine have to go back and see her again next week as I am a bit crampy and just have to keep an eye on it, I have to be honest I am feeling a bit fed up today, not sleeping well and tired all the time I am ready for this baby now but still could have another 7 weeks _ ahhh


----------



## chocojen

Sorry girls, I will stop talking about the beautiful weather and lovely walks!!!!!

Spent the fternoon sewing, I am trying to make a Cath Kidston bag and it was all going well until the last couple of stages, I have got really stuck now and am gonna need to wait until a friend/relative can help me!!

Bernina can you ski near you? (perhaps not this year given our shape!!!)

x


----------



## MissFox

You don't have to stop talking about great weather- gives me hope that it'll be summer and 100 before I know it and I'll be on the river with Rosie and my pup


----------



## camishantel

well I am back from the Dr. and on Friday I was still thick and barely 1cm... today I am 90% effaced and almost 3cm.... it should be soon... funny thing is I really haven't had many pains or anything just some pressure and I dilated but last week when I was having all the pains nothing really... hope the next part of dilation is as easy as this has been.... he said he will be surprised if I make it to next wedensday but I know sometimes people dilate then stall out... I hope not... he said to make sure and have my bags packed and in the car when I come in on friday in case he has to send me straight to hospital.. now I am getting nervous... lol.... and since I got home I just don't feel right... I am dizzy and feel exhausted so think I am going to try to take a nap in a few I think... oh and I lost another 5 lbs since friday... so that is almost 15 lbs in 2 weeks... :shrug: I swear I am eating... hmm... Dr. didn't do a scan today though but he found the HB quite high which seems strange.. but he didn't seem concerned that he ahd turned or anything so fx'd he didn't.. I think Dr. would have said something if he thought he had turned breech since I am dilating right?? I should have asked I was just shocked when he said I had dilated


----------



## lilgemsy

I need to catch up with everyone from today but argh. Just so angry right now. I keep getting tears because I just want to punch something/someone!
Actually shaking with rage.
I need to calm down lol.

Post about why.

I just had to rant T_T But yeah that link is why Im so pissed off for anyone interested which I doubt but seriously just need it off my chest.


----------



## CrazyBird

Gem just read your post, the fob sounds like a complete cock and you should dtay as far away from him as possible, don't answer any of his calls and just get the dna test done to prove him wrong. You and ollie are better off with out him and its not good for you ro be getting stressed out. Your baby will have enough love from you and your family, I think its better to block him out of yours and ollies life now before he causes anymore damage. By the sounds of it he will never be a good dad, men like him make me so angry. Keep your chin up x x

Cami how exciting, sounds like your close now. Not fair :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lilgemsy said:


> I need to catch up with everyone from today but argh. Just so angry right now. I keep getting tears because I just want to punch something/someone!
> Actually shaking with rage.
> I need to calm down lol.
> 
> Post about why.
> 
> I just had to rant T_T But yeah that link is why Im so pissed off for anyone interested which I doubt but seriously just need it off my chest.

Commented on your rant site, but I do agree! He's no good and he's a fuckwad!


----------



## caro103

Gem, you so need a DNA test hun otherwise he's gonna go on like this forever, this way he can't wriggle out of his responsibilities!

Cami-WOW! so exciting :), and to get to 3cm without any pains...good going :D xxx


----------



## kennyb

Gemsy - :hugs:. He is a complete tool and not worth any more of your emotions at all.

Tash - Congratulations - they are beautiful. Have you been in touch with the Guiness book of records by the way?! That was some rapid labouring hun - well done to you.

So I've had my sweep today and MAN ALIVE did it hurt - if that doesn't set things off then nothing will - apart from actual drugs!!


----------



## lilgemsy

He is actually the most horrible person I have ever met. Im just sorry that my baby boy is going to inherit some of his terrible genes T_T

Kenny - Hope the sweep sets things off! :D Just realised youre from Cheshire too (or at least I think Im only just realising ) Is that like by Runcorn and that?


----------



## cola pops

Wow Cami, sounds exciting x
Gem, you so don't need someone like that in yours or your babies life. Sorry your having to go through this x You will make a great Mummy, just make sure you get what is due to you and your baby xx


----------



## camishantel

Don't get me wrong I had a lot of pains last thursday... I even texted Sandi to ask what labor feels like lol but when I went to Dr. on friday wasn't really dilated not even to a complete 1 and my cervix was still thick.. but since then haven't had any real pains... just the like maybe 1 a day that was like oww for a second.. so yes dilating so far with no real pain..


----------



## kennyb

Gem - Yep honey - not too far from Runcorn, we're in a village called Pickmere which is inbetween Knutsford and Northwich and we have friends who live in Sandymoor so we're over that way quite a lot.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## gertrude

I never even thought about dilating early like that - I always assumed it all happened at once!


----------



## laura3103

gem chick men can be right nobs my ex finished with me when i was 12 weeks preggers with gertie and i refered to him as a sperm donor and i even used him this time for my little boy. 

as for a dna test once your little man is here claim csa and he will have to prove that he is not the father or pay no matter what.

i never bothered with csa as i dont want there dad to have anything the do with them as they are much better off without him. but do what is best for you just remember if he pays you csa he as the right to see his child that he pays for this is why i made my choice not to bother.x.x 

my advice cut all contact and let him rot.x.x. you will be a brilliant mum to your boy and love him enough for both a mum and dad.x.x


----------



## MissFox

I'm jealous on all this dialation talk. Hoping for some big improvement tomorrow since I've been having so much pain- and pressure- I keep expecting my water to break when I stand but I've had no show... hmmm....

gem- get a DNA test. Besides that stay away from him. You don't need that kind of stress. When your heart rate and BP go up it can affect the baby. PLus with all the problems you've been having you don't need any extra stress.

and GOOD LUCK KENNY!


----------



## lilgemsy

kennyb said:


> Gem - Yep honey - not too far from Runcorn, we're in a village called Pickmere which is inbetween Knutsford and Northwich and we have friends who live in Sandymoor so we're over that way quite a lot.
> 
> Whereabouts are you?

Ahh nice. Probably only like a bus ride away then lol. 
Im from Whiston.
Have alot of friends from Runcorn / Frodsham though :)



laura3103 said:


> gem chick men can be right nobs my ex finished with me when i was 12 weeks preggers with gertie and i refered to him as a sperm donor and i even used him this time for my little boy.
> 
> as for a dna test once your little man is here claim csa and he will have to prove that he is not the father or pay no matter what.
> 
> i never bothered with csa as i dont want there dad to have anything the do with them as they are much better off without him. but do what is best for you just remember if he pays you csa he as the right to see his child that he pays for this is why i made my choice not to bother.x.x
> 
> my advice cut all contact and let him rot.x.x. you will be a brilliant mum to your boy and love him enough for both a mum and dad.x.x

I am actually considering leaving the DNA test and the CSA altogether because life would be so much less stressful without him in it and I dont think the CSA would be much anyways so is it really worth it?
And Ollie deserves a good dad not one who denies his own child. 

I just have to have a sit down and a good think about whats going to be best for Ollie I guess. 

Do you think your kids are alot better off without thier dad?


----------



## loopy82

Cami - I've been hearing the heartbeat low all the time and my LO is breech so it might be good your doctor is hearing it high!


----------



## laura3103

Gem,

yes i do think they are alot better off if i'm honest he is 40 years old and all he cares about is when he can next go out drinking and football. 

when i was having gertie all i could think about was omg how will my little girl feel about not having a dad to protect her like i have been brought up with but she is 2 now and she doesnt know any different he as never met her at all (i gave him the chance before she was one and he refused) but i never slag him off or talk bad about him in front of her as its gonna be up to her if she is older if she ever wants to meet him and that way she cant say i denied her the chance and he can never say i turned her against him.

and i will do the same with my little man as well its upto them in the furture.

i'm gonna say its not easy to cut off and carry on i went a little funny after gertie was born and really wanted him to see her i even went as far supergluin pictures of her on his company car windowscreen. ( baby blues was my excuse) but i soon got over it. 

just do what you think is best remember your baby will love you no matter what.x.


----------



## lilgemsy

laura3103 said:


> Gem,
> 
> yes i do think they are alot better off if i'm honest he is 40 years old and all he cares about is when he can next go out drinking and football.
> 
> when i was having gertie all i could think about was omg how will my little girl feel about not having a dad to protect her like i have been brought up with but she is 2 now and she doesnt know any different he as never met her at all (i gave him the chance before she was one and he refused) but i never slag him off or talk bad about him in front of her as its gonna be up to her if she is older if she ever wants to meet him and that way she cant say i denied her the chance and he can never say i turned her against him.
> 
> and i will do the same with my little man as well its upto them in the furture.
> 
> i'm gonna say its not easy to cut off and carry on i went a little funny after gertie was born and really wanted him to see her i even went as far supergluin pictures of her on his company car windowscreen. ( baby blues was my excuse) but i soon got over it.
> 
> just do what you think is best remember your baby will love you no matter what.x.

40 and still acts like that?! O_O woah lol.

I think I may end up doing the same as youve done then. 
They never miss what they never had... but the chance is still there for them to have it when theyre older I guess. 

I think Id probably find it quite easy to cut myself off from him once his number is blocked  I actually cant put into words how much I hate him!


----------



## camishantel

loopy82 said:


> Cami - I've been hearing the heartbeat low all the time and my LO is breech so it might be good your doctor is hearing it high!

he has been head down since about 20 weeks. and on the other machine they always find it almost at my pubic bone and 2 the right side... however he didn't go that far down he was up a little above my belly button.. but I don't know maybe the other machine would pick it up there as well she just always tries down there since we know we have gotten it down there... I haven't felt any like turning type movements and I am still getting the same jab type feelings in the same places so I don't think he has turned.. it was just weird... but I also normally lay on my side when the girl is looking for the HB and today I was on my back since he had just checked my cervix :shrug: who knows... but I still think he would have probably told me if he thought he had turned... don't you??? I mean since he said I could go into labor before I see him on friday if he thought he had turned breech don't you think he would have said something??


----------



## Tasha360

Evening girls, Lots to catch up on today ive only skimmed over the posts will have a proper read later if i get chance. 
Hi Vetti and Alanna ill add you to the list.

Rainbow, hows baby Ben doing? 

Ive had really bad after pains all day today :-( oh well i suppose its a good sign everything is going back as it should. Ive just had to inject myself with a drug called clexane. Apparently im at a high risk of getting DVT so have got to have these injections for a week. Babies have been good as gold today, i just hope they sleep a little better tonight. we are going to try putting them next to each other in the cot to see if that helps. They've been together in the moses basket for a few hours and havent stirred. I think im getting my pregnancy cravings now lol, ive had no appetite throughout my whole pregnancy but i have to have some cheese and crackers so im going to go and do some. I weighed myself today and im 2 stone lighter than i was at booking in. Im going to go to weight watchers after my postnatal check,i could still do with loosing a bit of weight.
Anyway im off to do my crackers before the next feed xxx


----------



## DanaBump

lilgemsy said:


> kennyb said:
> 
> 
> Gem - Yep honey - not too far from Runcorn, we're in a village called Pickmere which is inbetween Knutsford and Northwich and we have friends who live in Sandymoor so we're over that way quite a lot.
> 
> Whereabouts are you?
> 
> Ahh nice. Probably only like a bus ride away then lol.
> Im from Whiston.
> Have alot of friends from Runcorn / Frodsham though :)
> 
> 
> 
> laura3103 said:
> 
> 
> gem chick men can be right nobs my ex finished with me when i was 12 weeks preggers with gertie and i refered to him as a sperm donor and i even used him this time for my little boy.
> 
> as for a dna test once your little man is here claim csa and he will have to prove that he is not the father or pay no matter what.
> 
> i never bothered with csa as i dont want there dad to have anything the do with them as they are much better off without him. but do what is best for you just remember if he pays you csa he as the right to see his child that he pays for this is why i made my choice not to bother.x.x
> 
> my advice cut all contact and let him rot.x.x. you will be a brilliant mum to your boy and love him enough for both a mum and dad.x.xClick to expand...
> 
> I am actually considering leaving the DNA test and the CSA altogether because life would be so much less stressful without him in it and I dont think the CSA would be much anyways so is it really worth it?
> And Ollie deserves a good dad not one who denies his own child.
> 
> I just have to have a sit down and a good think about whats going to be best for Ollie I guess.
> 
> Do you think your kids are alot better off without thier dad?Click to expand...

while i can't speak for your situation, i come from a situation where i married a man with a kid who's mom was trying to keep his son from him. i can say that zack is much better off WITH his dad in his life. they started out real rocky (she cheating on him when zack was 7 mo old and dh kicked her out) and the two of them are stick rocky, but sons need their fathers. i would say get the paternity test, get what you need to not prove to anyone but your son. you don't know what anyone will try to say in his life and this way you have something that ollie can use. plus, you may change your mind, fob may come around and grow up. do everything the right way, do the right thing regardless of your feelings now so you can hold your head up high and know without a shadow of a doubt that you held true to who you are. you can't get these decisions or this time back, so take emotion out of it and think only of your son. it's the hardest thing you'll ever have to but much easier than living your life with guilt of letting the situation make you do and be someone you're not.


----------



## lilgemsy

Ahh I have alot of thinking to do.
Im taking everyones advice in and just thinking and thinking!

Anyone have a bucket of sand? Id like to stick my head in it for a while xD


----------



## bernina

:hugs: gem. You've received lots of good advice, especially that from others who have been in similar situations. Soak it all in and go with your gut (not your heart or the anger your'e feeling now in your head), it very rarely steers you wrong. You don't have to do anything right now besides ignore him. You don't need to cut him out when Ollie comes but you also don't need to include him either. Take each day at a time and do only what feels right to you.

Good luck Kenny, hope the sweep gets things moving for you!

Cami, I think they can hear the heartbeat in multiple places on the stomach. It will be stronger in certain areas, but still loud enough to detect in others. Wow 3 cm already, that's great!!! At what dilation do they consider you about to go into labor? I know we push at 10 cm, but when would they check you into hospital?

Ordered my breast pump today, so excited!! Ended up going with the Medela Freestyle as a friend has experience with it and can assist me if needed. If anyone in the US is looking to get a Medela www.addalittlelove.com has wonderful prices, about $100 lower than MSRP. They can't advertise but the Pump in Style Advanced is $215, Freestyle is $285. Hoping to be able to use my flexible spending account but have to wait for dr's note before I can submit the claim. Now I just need to get breast milk storage bags and nursing pads and that area should be covered.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Tasha360 said:


> Evening girls, Lots to catch up on today ive only skimmed over the posts will have a proper read later if i get chance.
> Hi Vetti and Alanna ill add you to the list.
> 
> Rainbow, hows baby Ben doing?
> 
> Ive had really bad after pains all day today :-( oh well i suppose its a good sign everything is going back as it should. Ive just had to inject myself with a drug called clexane. Apparently im at a high risk of getting DVT so have got to have these injections for a week. Babies have been good as gold today, i just hope they sleep a little better tonight. we are going to try putting them next to each other in the cot to see if that helps. They've been together in the moses basket for a few hours and havent stirred. I think im getting my pregnancy cravings now lol, ive had no appetite throughout my whole pregnancy but i have to have some cheese and crackers so im going to go and do some. I weighed myself today and im 2 stone lighter than i was at booking in. Im going to go to weight watchers after my postnatal check,i could still do with loosing a bit of weight.
> Anyway im off to do my crackers before the next feed xxx

Ben is gorgeous :cloud9: feeding every 2-3 hours and loves cuddles

your on the injections im on......well im on an alternative to them with being allergic to it , i was on it in preg and for 6 weeks postnatal

we looked and they cost £7 a syringe..... thank god for NHS lol
i was getting nasty nasty afterpains but i had some membranes left behind once i passed them they were alot better

i have done nothing but eat since having ben, and been really thirsty but my boobs are leaking all over

seen your pics on fb tasha they are adorable !!!


----------



## camishantel

Berina that makes sense because it was a lot fainter up where he had it... I think he said if I am 4-5 he would send me to hospital?? I think he said 5... I know he said if I have contractions in the next couple days not to wait till friday but to come in right away... so I told him I shouldn't leave because I have been having mild contractions for the last 4 days... not painful just know they are there... he laugherd at me and said ok if you have even 1 painful contraction before friday come in... :rofl:


----------



## DanaBump

couple of bump pics for your viewing pleasure! yeah...i forgot to smile and i'm too tired to take another...
 



Attached Files:







189173_1885318741855_1508006076_32032233_5672709_n.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6









190652_1885318061838_1508006076_32032232_1392016_n.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilgemsy

Lovely bump Dana! :D

Tasha - might be a silly question but do your twins have like the same sleeping pattern or do they wake at different times?


----------



## bernina

Great bump pics Dana!


----------



## MissFox

Grreat bump Dana!!

Gem- My dad was never around and never wanted to be. I tried and I tried to have a relationship with him but it always ended bad. My mom never kept me from him but he was never interested (in any of his 4 kids). I'm better without him and happy that my mom never told me not to seek him out but was always there for me when I needed her because he would shoot me down. 

I HATE BEING SICK!! I can't get anything done and since DH and I were fighting its not completely better between us so I'm sick and alone and he will barrely talk to me. I want to cry.


----------



## JakesMummy

Bernina - 4cm is classed as active labour and is usually when you can get admitted into delivery, although I am unsure if it differs where you are? So Cami, you aren't that far off! Lucky you for getting that far without any pain! 

I was cursing by 4cm LOL!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump Dana!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OMG! TASHA CONGRATS!!!! Just got to where her little babies are in the thread!! :D SOOO CUTE!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Tasha! What precious little angels! So happy for you! I have enjoyed catching up on the thread while it is the middle of the night/morning and still no luck sleeping! 

Dana what a cute bump!

Miss. Fox I hope you feel better, I hate arguments with anyone, let alone dh.

I had a rough day... Had high blood pressure, trace amounts of protein in my urine and low amniotic fluid levels at my appointment... Had a non stress test that went well but still have to go back tomorrow morning for another one. Not sure how I am ever going to sleep, just so worried. Luckily feeling lots of movement. First time I had to be admitted to labor and delivery freaked me out! Just want to get to at least to the 37 week mark!


----------



## lilgemsy

Im excited - scan later! :D This is the earliest Ive being awake in a while lol.

FOB text me and woke me up saying, "Hey seems as though we r gunna have a tiny baby ive looked it up and its natural sometimes for baby not to keepup with his growth. Ill ring u later and explain"
He's thick... It was him who didn't understand that, not me. 
And after him denying his own child and not even apologising when he now knows hes very much in the wrong then he's lost his chance.
Ive decided what to do about the whole thing... cut him out.
Going to find out how much CSA is and if its worth it then I will be getting that off him. Sure, he can ask for shared custody and I cant deny that if it happens but at least that'd show that he actually WANTS to be there, I guess. 
But if he ever fucks with my child the way he fucks with me then Ill just get the proof of him doing it and fight for full custody.
Ill never stop Ollie knowing who his dad is - every child has a right to a father. But I cant stop his dad being a prick and I wont be able to sit back and watch him upset my child the way he upsets me.
So untill the baby is born then I wont be answering any calls or texts or anything off him. He will be non-existant to me! Ill let him know when the baby is actually born though but then thats it. :)
Do yous think thats an ok thing to do?


----------



## chocojen

Rainbow I love the new pics on the end of your signature, gorgeous!!!
Tasha pleased the twins are behaving! 

I have the healthvisitor coming to my house today....hope she is not coming just because we are not married! Not sure what to expect.

You will all be pleased to hear that there are clouds here today!!!!!

xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Lol Jen, do they pester you too then? 
I have about 3 of them because Im classed as a teen pregnancy! I just dont answer the door to them anymore though because I dont need them and I dont like letting people in when Im on my own!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I think you need to go with ur gut, if you think thats the right thing to do, only you know FOB here. A word of warning tho, once you get the csa involved and have declared him as the father,it's very hard to stop him seeing Ollie (I mean, even abusive drug addicted knobs are allowed visitation rights) and if he's got a mean streak he could use this as a way of upsetting you and Ollie. (I saw this happen a couple of years ago and there was solicitors involved and all that jazz).
Also I can see how upsetting it is that he's spreading all this rubbish about you, but surely, the people who know and love you, who's opinions really matter they know the truth, so screw anyone else who has an ill-informed opinion of you! :)
FOB sounds like a very immature and ignorant young man, even tho Ollie has half his DNA, with a good mum who loves him he can grow to be twice the man!

xx


----------



## chocojen

Gem she just popped in with my red book thing and lots of brochures to read. She seemed really nice actually xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Just back from my 36 week app - measuring fine blood pressure gone back down but midwife wasn't 100% on babies position so I'm off for a scan to check she's not breech - if so, I'm seeing a consultant straight after. I highly doubt she is breech but rather find out now rather than being presented feet first during labour!!! 
This happened with Jake - we think it's cos I'm very tall with a large pelvis. Fantastic (!)


----------



## lilgemsy

Jakes - FXd that baby isnt breech! Youll have to put yourself in a boil wash so you shrink a little bit!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Quick question for you ladies....Last night i went to turn, like i always do and i heard a loud pop noise and then i got a horrible pain down there :blush: that lasted for a little while...What was that??? LO seems to be fine and is still kicking but i was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? :shrug:


----------



## JazzyCat

Gemsy - glad the fob is finally understanding that pregnancy is not so predictable... Like obviously he is not so clued in! Should call him IBD (Idiot Baby's Daddy). At least you are feeling better about where you stand and how to move forward. I'm sorry you have to deal with such a tough situation on top of all the hormones and discomfort that this last trimester brings.

Jakes - best of luck! I'm sure your baby will be fine either way but it's nice when they get in position so we don't have to worry. Several weeks ago my LO was still breech and I did inversions from the spinning babies website... Felt like a crazy person but she flipped by my next appointment! Plus Rainbow's birth story should really give anyone whose baby is breech some hope that they can flip even at the last minute! Glad your blood pressure is down at least... That's been one of my main problems. Officially on medical leave from work starting today because of all the complications they found yesterday...

Hang in there ladies we are getting so close!


----------



## JazzyCat

Emmy's mommy - I haven't heard any pops before. No fluids leaking? I would call labor and delivery just to ask if they want you to come in. Can't be too cautious in these final weeks. Do you still feel the pain?


----------



## helen1234

Tasha360 said:


> Evening girls, Lots to catch up on today ive only skimmed over the posts will have a proper read later if i get chance.
> Hi Vetti and Alanna ill add you to the list.
> 
> Rainbow, hows baby Ben doing?
> 
> Ive had really bad after pains all day today :-( oh well i suppose its a good sign everything is going back as it should. Ive just had to inject myself with a drug called clexane. Apparently im at a high risk of getting DVT so have got to have these injections for a week. Babies have been good as gold today, i just hope they sleep a little better tonight. we are going to try putting them next to each other in the cot to see if that helps. They've been together in the moses basket for a few hours and havent stirred. I think im getting my pregnancy cravings now lol, ive had no appetite throughout my whole pregnancy but i have to have some cheese and crackers so im going to go and do some. I weighed myself today and im 2 stone lighter than i was at booking in. Im going to go to weight watchers after my postnatal check,i could still do with loosing a bit of weight.
> Anyway im off to do my crackers before the next feed xxx

they give those injections out after c sections now, part of me wanting a vbac birth, she said each cs around a fiver and need one everyday for 6 weeks, stuff that lol
i'm going to be lighter after this pregnancy again, going to have a bash at slimming world online though.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jakes... hope bubs isnt breech. 
I'm a little jealous that your MW/hospital are organised enough to get you a consultant appointment immediately after your scan! Still can't believe the trouble I've had trying to book mine.

Bubs is fidgeting like crazy. Keeps pushing on my bowels making me reeeally need to poop... but the gas man has been here for almost an hour. No idea what he's doing. But he needs to leave SOON! It's getting uncomfortable :blush:


----------



## JazzyCat

CottlestonPie said:


> Jakes... hope bubs isnt breech.
> I'm a little jealous that your MW/hospital are organised enough to get you a consultant appointment immediately after your scan! Still can't believe the trouble I've had trying to book mine.
> 
> Bubs is fidgeting like crazy. Keeps pushing on my bowels making me reeeally need to poop... but the gas man has been here for almost an hour. No idea what he's doing. But he needs to leave SOON! It's getting uncomfortable :blush:

Too funny!!! :haha:

I was amazed yesterday how quickly they got me processed into a labor and delivery room for testing right after my appointment... Especially seeing how hard it always is to schedule appoinments in the first place! Seems they do step up when the think something might be wrong... Otherwise we are just another brick in the wall....


----------



## JakesMummy

Panic over! She is head down and was sucking her fist lol so glad she turned AND stayed!


----------



## JazzyCat

JakesMummy said:


> Panic over! She is head down and was sucking her fist lol so glad she turned AND stayed!

:happydance::happydance:

Happy to hear it!! What a good feeling!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Great news!! :D x


----------



## JazzyCat

Well, I'm headed off soon for my second non-stress test and biophysical profile in less than 24 hours. Basically they are keeping an eye on my blood pressure, protein in urine and low amnio fuid... Hoping all goes well!! I'm not ready for my LO to come so early! She's not ready yet, not dialated at all, so I hope they don't induce me. Have to be prepared they said just in case. Keep me in your thoughts! I'm positive that it will be okay... Still have to get a small bag packed just in case. DH is calling me during his lunch hour to see if he needs to get on the road! I'll give you all an update later today hopefully!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope Miss Anberlin will turn head down. She likes to drive her Mommy crazy. She was head down at 19 weeks and stayed that way until 30 weeks. At 32 weeks, she was head up again. I've been feeling a lot of pressure over my cervix and bladder and behind the pubic bone over the last few days and a bunch of tiny punches (hopefully) so I'm hoping she's head down again and going to stay that way.

Now that I'm on leave, time is going by so slowly. I hate it. I'm just ready to be done NOW!!!


----------



## Tasha360

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls, Lots to catch up on today ive only skimmed over the posts will have a proper read later if i get chance.
> Hi Vetti and Alanna ill add you to the list.
> 
> Rainbow, hows baby Ben doing?
> 
> Ive had really bad after pains all day today :-( oh well i suppose its a good sign everything is going back as it should. Ive just had to inject myself with a drug called clexane. Apparently im at a high risk of getting DVT so have got to have these injections for a week. Babies have been good as gold today, i just hope they sleep a little better tonight. we are going to try putting them next to each other in the cot to see if that helps. They've been together in the moses basket for a few hours and havent stirred. I think im getting my pregnancy cravings now lol, ive had no appetite throughout my whole pregnancy but i have to have some cheese and crackers so im going to go and do some. I weighed myself today and im 2 stone lighter than i was at booking in. Im going to go to weight watchers after my postnatal check,i could still do with loosing a bit of weight.
> Anyway im off to do my crackers before the next feed xxx
> 
> Ben is gorgeous :cloud9: feeding every 2-3 hours and loves cuddles
> 
> your on the injections im on......well im on an alternative to them with being allergic to it , i was on it in preg and for 6 weeks postnatal
> 
> we looked and they cost £7 a syringe..... thank god for NHS lol
> i was getting nasty nasty afterpains but i had some membranes left behind once i passed them they were alot better
> 
> i have done nothing but eat since having ben, and been really thirsty but my boobs are leaking all over
> 
> seen your pics on fb tasha they are adorable !!!Click to expand...

aww love the pic you put on facebook of the sleepy boys earlier, they look adorable! 
I couldnt do the injection, im rubbish with needles i made Stu do it. Afterpains are a bit better today but i did pass quite a big "blob" last night, the midwife said my membranes were a bit incomplete and to expect some big clots etc, she said it was because Harley came breech.
Yep im the same with the eating, i havent stopped and my milk came in today oouch.

xx


----------



## Tasha360

lilgemsy said:


> Lovely bump Dana! :D
> 
> Tasha - might be a silly question but do your twins have like the same sleeping pattern or do they wake at different times?

They wake every 2-3 hours and we are trying to feed them at the same time, otherwise we'd be constantly feeding and changing lol xx


----------



## bernina

Love the new tickers Tasha!!


----------



## MissFox

Wow tasha! You're like superwoman! lol. 
So DH and I dtd last night and when I got up after to go to the bathroom I had a really strong contraction (said OUCH OUCH OUCH) and then when I got up a couple minutes later I had another one- they both lasted about 40 seconds but were the only 2 that I had that were painful.

CAMI ARE YOU OUT THERE??? ARE YOU HAVING CALEB??? Just curious :D


----------



## gertrude

I still wouldn't know what a braxton hicks thing felt like, or a contraction

this baby seems to be making itself very comfy and refusing to come out, ever


----------



## victoriajane

Wow, I can't believe I've only just found this thread. I am due on April 29th, so here's hoping baby is well behaved and doesn't decide to become a little May baby instead! 

Tasha360, your baby pics are just gorgeous, cannot wait until mine (just the one!) arrives :)


----------



## Swift

Im due on April 19th and am expecting a little girl :)


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies!!!


----------



## camishantel

Emmy's... I get that pop and pain everytime I turn or cough or sneeze or anything else really... Dr. said it is my pubic bone popping (which is what it feels like) because of the hormones that make your joints and everything relax.. but call the Dr. if you are worried hun

Sam I am out here.... I have some pain in my vajajay but nothing bad... I am going to clean and clean and clean and clean some more not really to try to get stuff started but to get stuff done since it seems to be starting on it's own.... hopefully not tonight though.. grandma is coming to help finish the cleaning tomorrow so would rather it be after that lol... have my priorities straight huh.. :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is having a great day. :)


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi Victoria and Swift :wave:

Gurtrude your lucky not to have braxton hicks, i get them all the time, have done for a while, some of them take my breath away.

Tasha you really are superwoman, some of us are on our first baby and you have 4 LO's. Hope your getting lots of help :)


----------



## gertrude

I get aches and pains, that come and go, but nothing I would say was a BH :shrug:

it's not over my bump, they tend to be lower down I guess, or when I get out of bed and then my whole bump is solid

but :shrug: I don't know!


----------



## camishantel

Sandi... have you seen the new show on lifetime called Four of a Kind??? it is about 4 identical 17year old quad girls... all I have to say is poor mom LOL... the one girl on their Kendra seems to do nothing but fight... Oh My


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No I haven't seen it. I really don't watch lifetime much. LOL


----------



## camishantel

it makes for a good laugh... and she has one son as well who moved out of the house and is living in a shed in the backyard to get away from the fighting of girls..lol... poor boy


----------



## CrazyBird

My pains are lower down but the braxton hick is like a shooting kind of pain and my bump goes really hard. Its always really hard when i get out of bed in the middle of the night.


----------



## MissFox

gertrude- the rock hard belly is what mine does most of the time and it's a BH. But hey- if it's not painful or anything then no worries! I have tightening at the bottom of my belly. There are times when my whole belly tightens up and there is no pain with that just generally uncomfortable. My contractions from last night were my low belly but the whole thing was hard and I was actually saying how much pain I was in- if that makes sense? 

Miss Rosie is poking her bumm out my front and legs out the sides... She should just come if she is too squished in there! I'm just sayin'.


----------



## bernina

When I get BH my stomach goes rock hard and usually it puts a lot of pressure on my bladder and just is generally uncomfortable. Not painful, just odd feeling and feels much better when it goes away.

I watched part of the 4 of a kind show Cami, was on after OBEM. I couldn't stand their voices and all the talking over each other. Just crazy! And Mom is so calm and laid back. Just can't believe she had 4 identical quads without any fertility treatment!! 1 in 650 million odds or something like that I think.

Welcome to the new april ladies :wave:


----------



## loopy82

I don't think I've felt any braxton hicks yet. I've recently read that we all get them but some women don't feel them, especially if it's their first baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't get to many BH. All my pains are the shooting pains in my vjayjay. I was having contractions while on the monitor monday but it was funny as soon as the nurse came in to check me and mentioned them they stopped. Oh well...not long now and we all will be feeling the real ones.


----------



## MissFox

I get the shooting vajayjay pain too. I'm surprised I feel them so much with it being my first but I'm hoping it means for fast labor!


----------



## lilgemsy

How do you know the difference between BH and real contractions?
I have a feeling that when I go into labour Ill probably not think Im in labour because I dont know what it feels like xD

Just got back from hospital. Had a scan. Baby is still measuring quite small but the doctor wasnt there to decide what to do so gotta see him on Monday instead so more waiting!
Still got another scan a week on Monday too and another consultation.
Oh and baby's head is like really really low! Hoping he engages soon or something.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gem you will know the difference...there is no real way to describe the difference but it just it. I know that makes no sense. Hopefully your water will break and there is no mistaking that!! :)


----------



## camishantel

Sandi... i still vote for the purple urine when we go into labor so we know for sure... lol... since I am dilating I am still a little worried that I will dilate and not have pain and not know... silly I know... lol I am sure when it gets closer to that time I will have some pain and just know... well that is what everyone says anyway lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah purple pee would be nice.


----------



## camishantel

so if they send me in on friday your coming up here to coach me right :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can try...but my kids come back from their dad on that day.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

completely irrelevant but just waiting on a lemon drizzle cake in the oven, nom nom. I think next week when I'm finally off work I'll be using baking as a diversion from waiting for labour to start... at least the MW will have plenty of cake to munch during the homebirth! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cake sounds so yummy!


----------



## camishantel

so tomorrow would be better for you :rofl: ... and yes cake sounds very good... mmmmmmm


----------



## loopy82

I've never really been into baking, mainly because I'm usually rubbish but I swear the only real craving I've had in this pregnancy is to bake! Brownies, cookies, banana cake, ummm... I fancy baking something again...


----------



## MissFox

loopy I love to bake and it's only getting worse while pregnant! I've been making a cake a week!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I don't post on here (as in the april sweet peas) but I can't belive we have had babies born already. Congratulations girls.


----------



## camishantel

Charmed your super close now... congrats


----------



## bernina

:coffee: Enjoying my first cup of raspberry leaf tea in quite some time. Used to drink it while ttc but stopped as some sources don't recommend it in early/mid pregnancy. I forgot how much I actually like the taste of it. Have a whole pineapple at home waiting for me too. All old wives tales I know, but I figure since I enjoy them, might as well!


----------



## camishantel

OMG I can't believe how much trash I have carried out of my house in the last 2 weeks and so far have 3 bags today lol


----------



## MissFox

Bernina- look into the pineapple more- You need like 8 fresh ones for it to be effective. IDK about you but my mouth can't handle that many.


----------



## bernina

MissFox said:


> Bernina- look into the pineapple more- You need like 8 fresh ones for it to be effective. IDK about you but my mouth can't handle that many.

I read the same thing!! And you're supposed to eat the core too, I tried that one time and it's like chewing on wood pulp, no thank you! But I plan to just eat the regular parts and enjoy them as always and if they happen to tip the scales a bit, then I'm okay with that. Should also jump DH a few times :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Yea I worked on the jumping DH last night :muaha: :yipee: :happydance:
I got really strong contractions afterwards but they went nowhere but away. 

If you want to eat more than one you could blend it and drink it... I'm off for a walk and some heavy lifting maybe then some more :sex: tonight. We'll see.


----------



## bernina

Sounds like we're all getting ready to serve our little ones their eviction notices. I know she should cook another week or two and honestly hope that she does, but it's fun to think of her coming sooner. Just can't wait to meet her.

I need to start walking more. Finally sunny and near 50 here today. No beach to walk on (chocojen!) but at least the snow has melted.

Oh someone asked if there was skiing where near I am. Not real skiing, no mountains in Michigan although we do have some big hills that have ski runs on them.


----------



## MissFox

Haha my eviction notice has been served. I figured I should serve it a little sooner since she was trying so hard to leave. 
It's overcast here and there is lots of beach but also lots of rain (it's likely at anytime).
Alright- I'm off to get things done that I didn't get done yesterday- SO happy I'm not sick again today!!! Poor DH is.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I already served Tobys first notice.
Not sure if I want him out before I see the consultant on Friday now!


----------



## chocojen

bernina said:


> Sounds like we're all getting ready to serve our little ones their eviction notices. I know she should cook another week or two and honestly hope that she does, but it's fun to think of her coming sooner. Just can't wait to meet her.
> 
> I need to start walking more. Finally sunny and near 50 here today. No beach to walk on (chocojen!) but at least the snow has melted.
> 
> Oh someone asked if there was skiing where near I am. Not real skiing, no mountains in Michigan although we do have some big hills that have ski runs on them.


The sun finally came out this afternoon but mum and I stuck to the forest today as we were running out of time after she helped me with my sewing project! Pleased to hear your weather has improved and the snow has gone. 


I too am on the RLT as apparently it maj=kes the pushing stage easier. Evening primrose oil is good to get labour going...loads of threads about it on here. My friend (who has featured in some of my bump pictures) had her little boy on monday 3 days after starting the evening primrose oil, she too had had RLT for about 6 weeks and only pushed for 30 mins so recommends them both highly!!!

x


----------



## MissFox

SUN IS OUT HERE! 
I might pick up some EPO- need to be better on drinking the RLT.


----------



## bernina

Great info, thanks chocojen! Did she insert the epo vaginally?


----------



## gertrude

loopy82 said:


> I don't think I've felt any braxton hicks yet. I've recently read that we all get them but some women don't feel them, especially if it's their first baby.

reading what you've all put I haven'd had any

my mum said she didn't remember having them with me or my brother either

feel like I'm missing out a bit :(


----------



## camishantel

I have a lot of pressure in my bum :shrug: it's like in my tailbone... feels weird


----------



## JakesMummy

Cami sounds like Caleb is getting ready and it won't be long ! I remember the whole time through labour I kept sitting on the toilet just because there was so much pressure and his head was literally there. 
I want Amelia to stay in as long as possible!!! I'm in no rush but probably cos I have a mad toddler and I have to move out for 2 weeks whilst this kitchen gets fitted. I'm hoping to go to 41 weeks then if she isn't here, prob get induced again.


----------



## bernina

Cami I think you're getting really close honey!!


----------



## camishantel

but it doesn't hurt... everyone says I will be in pain... like I said it is just sort of uncomfortable... and weird but my left part of my vagina lip or whatever you want to call it is sore... I don't know maybe I just have built up a tolerance for what most people would call pain since I had such horrid periods from the age of 7... I have PCOS and there would be times I couldn't get out of bed the pain was so bad... :shrug:


----------



## laura3103

evening girls.x

cami sound very promising that caleb is trying to make an exit as for pain some women dilate to 8/9 cm without even knowing it so hopefully you make it to the hospital before he does come out.x

well i get to see my little man for the last time until he arrives into the world tomorrow and hopefully the consultant signs me off.

i've been told that my bump as dropped by a few people over the last few days so i'm hoping grayson decides he wants out a little earlier than 40 weeks not too early tho still got to move yet lol hopeing for next week to get the keys and be in by the weekend if my dad can fit my flooring in the living room and bedroom over 2 days.

its my little ladys bday on monday i cant believe this time 2 years ago i was begging her her come out as i as 4 days overdue.


----------



## camishantel

laura3103 said:


> evening girls.x
> 
> cami sound very promising that caleb is trying to make an exit as for pain some women dilate to 8/9 cm without even knowing it so hopefully you make it to the hospital before he does come out.x
> 
> well i get to see my little man for the last time until he arrives into the world tomorrow and hopefully the consultant signs me off.
> 
> i've been told that my bump as dropped by a few people over the last few days so i'm hoping grayson decides he wants out a little earlier than 40 weeks not too early tho still got to move yet lol hopeing for next week to get the keys and be in by the weekend if my dad can fit my flooring in the living room and bedroom over 2 days.
> 
> its my little ladys bday on monday i cant believe this time 2 years ago i was begging her her come out as i as 4 days overdue.

Yeah I hope I do too... I go back to Dr. on friday and grandma is going with me in case they say I need to go to hospital... it would be nice to make it pretty far without too much pain... I just cleaned out the refrigerator... well almost done with it.. I had to sit down I popped my hip and now it hurts..


----------



## chocojen

bernina said:


> Great info, thanks chocojen! Did she insert the epo vaginally?

She did on one occasion but found it irratated her so took them orally the other 2 days xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been taking EPO, but only orally. Wondering if I should now considering he's breech. I dunno.
I suppose if he's turned and I'm induced it might make things easier...


----------



## Tasha360

Just posted my birth story in 3rd tri

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...91-my-twins-here-birth-story.html#post9672669


----------



## JakesMummy

:winkwink: I have just demolished a whole big bar of Galaxy Caramel AND had a cherry coke - my god I feel sick, but it was yummy at the time!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilgemsy

Ooh Cami, how exciting if little Caleb is getting ready to make an appearance :3
Maybe you'll have the 4th April baby! :D

Ugh I had a nap before and now Im wide awake so I think Ill end up being up half the night. Silly me. Sweated so much that its made my hair go curly too O_O
I was stuck on the floor in agony before. Keep getting bad pains at the top of my bump, just under my boobs and omggg it hurts! Made me cry lol.


----------



## MissFox

I get pains like that sometimes gem. THought I was having a heart attack one time. 
Off to read your birth story tasha!

DH and I are back to arguing. Great.


----------



## lilgemsy

Jakes - Oh yum. Im jealous! I love Galaxy Caramel. Bet it was totally worth feeling sick for lol.

MissFox - Do you know what causes the pains? They keep coming and going for me tonight. So uncomfortable. Also big hugs for you! Hope you and DH sort things out. You know where we all are if you need to vent! :) x


----------



## MissFox

I'm guessing that since I thought it was a heart attack it was probably just gas LOL. We're trying to work it out- our fight Monday night took a toll though. We're both just frustrated and ready to break with how everything has been going. I really hope next month is the start of change for us.


----------



## DanaBump

sounds like all you ladies are fighting for your LO's to come out and i'm praying she'll stay in. we literally have no plan if i go into labor early and dr won't check me til the 28th. i'm getting lots and lots of pain down yonder and the tail bone today, only to be relieved when i sit. please oh please stay in little girl!!


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - I bet once you have your gorgeous baby in your arms then everything between you and DH will settle right down again :) I really hope it does for you! -hugs-

Dana - keep your fingers (and everything else ) crossed so that your LO stays in that bit longer ^_^ Im sure that if things do start to happen early though than a plan will sort itself out!


Ahaaa. FOB has deleted me off facebook. He kept trying to air our buisness all over it so I kept deleting his comments off my statuses and that but then he'd make his own statuses saying shit about me. Childish! 
He said his mum is going to come around and have a word with me :') 
I just wont let her in lmao. And if he continues to phone / text me / turn up at my house and shout through my letterbox as he has been doing then I may contact the police.
Could he be done for harrassment or something if he phones and texts literally about 10 times an hour?
Its keeping me awake and stuff... need to get my number changed really or block his but unsure of how long it will take and cant really keep my phone off incase of emergencies!
I actually felt unsafe in my own house today aswell knowing he was stood outside for quite some time waiting for me to go out. Im home alone alot and wont be able to cope if he starts doing that, because knowing him he will do it untill I give in!


----------



## smeej

Hey all - a late post from me - even though im still ill with laryngitis i'm still mrs insomniac :(

I had my 36 week scan and consultant appointment today - and I'm now feeling really confused and dont know what to make of things now??????

As you know I've got polyhydramnios ( excess amniotic fluid) and bubs is also measuring big , so at my 34 week scan/apt a couple of weeks ago, it was decided the best and safest option was to book me in for an Elective C-section at 39 weeks as fluid levels increasing and bub already weighing an estimated 6lb11oz!! - but I was also told that it was highly likely i may go into pre-term labour due to my size, and that I was to go straight in to hospital if i showed any signs, due risks of prolapsed cord and abrupted placenta.

SO,
I had my 36 week scan today and Consultant appointment (with different Obsterician who i have seen before and leads the Fetal Medicine Unit.)

Anyway - fluid levels have increased even more, and Bubs now has estimated weight of 7lb15oz. So, consultant advised that i should be induced at 38 + weeks. This ofcourse totally confused me as previous consultant had suggested a section. I had a discussion with him ( which is hard when you have to whisper as i have lost my voice!) 

So, basically I have now been booked in to the delivery suite on the 5th April early in the morning, where i will be examined - and then we can decide whether induction or C-section will be the best option on the day. However, he again thinks there is a strong possibility that i may go into labour naturally earlier than that .

So , you can see why i now feel confused!

Basically, my worst nightmare would be to go into labour preterm and for cord prolapse etc to happen - as it's so dangerous to her, so that is scaring the sh*t out of me!

I'm also really scared that I end up being induced, and because she will be over 9lb by then, that we have problems and I end up either tearing really badly, or she gets stuck and i end up having an emergency section!

Then i think maye if i dont go pre-term and that on the booked in date on the 5th, that i opt for a section to be on the safe side - but obv that also carries rsiks and recovery is longer.....or then again, if she is engaged and my cervix is looking ready then go ahead with induction and it may all go really well!!!

So, as you can see, my head is all over the place at the moment and i really don't know what to think.
Who knows, nature may just take its course and everything will be answered for me!

I have to admit that i'm terrified at the thought of delivering a larger than average baby! EEK!

I know you guys can't give me the answers, but any experience or feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Jeex - I can't believe how long ive ranted on for - sorry about that! But i guess it helps to get it all out !


xx
Also - genuinely hope everyone that is uncomfortable, sore or having troubles gets better soon
xx


----------



## smeej

lilgemsy said:


> MissFox - I bet once you have your gorgeous baby in your arms then everything between you and DH will settle right down again :) I really hope it does for you! -hugs-
> 
> Dana - keep your fingers (and everything else ) crossed so that your LO stays in that bit longer ^_^ Im sure that if things do start to happen early though than a plan will sort itself out!
> 
> 
> Ahaaa. FOB has deleted me off facebook. He kept trying to air our buisness all over it so I kept deleting his comments off my statuses and that but then he'd make his own statuses saying shit about me. Childish!
> He said his mum is going to come around and have a word with me :')
> I just wont let her in lmao. And if he continues to phone / text me / turn up at my house and shout through my letterbox as he has been doing then I may contact the police.
> Could he be done for harrassment or something if he phones and texts literally about 10 times an hour?
> Its keeping me awake and stuff... need to get my number changed really or block his but unsure of how long it will take and cant really keep my phone off incase of emergencies!
> I actually felt unsafe in my own house today aswell knowing he was stood outside for quite some time waiting for me to go out. Im home alone alot and wont be able to cope if he starts doing that, because knowing him he will do it untill I give in!

Gems - that is harrassment!

Do your parents know about this? ie: the hanging around outside your house? What exactly is he trying to achieve by doing this? It sounds liks intimidation and stalking behaviour - particularly when you agreed to only have contact once a week to update on the little one?


----------



## MissFox

Thanks gem. I agree with smeej- you need to make sure that people know about his behavior.
SO I just got back from my MW appt. She didn't check me but said that Rosie has gotten lower since last week (I knew that) and that she now think I'll make it all the way :( She said maybe on the earlier side but it doesn't happen often. UGH! Although I wont mind making it to April so her birthstone is Diamonds hehe. 
I lost a pound since last week- which was good cause I gained 3! So now it's back to 2 in 2 weeks- 19lbs total! :yipee: 
Also my BP was good- top number was a little high but they aren't worried since my bottom number was so low (132/68). 
BLAAAAH! I'm just ready to have my baby. I'm so sore and uncomfortable and all she could say was that is just part of the pregnancy. She said a lot of my pain at the bottom of my belly was from the baby being so low and stretching my muscles- like putting weight on a pulled muscle. 
Well hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej - Ugh hospitals and thier confusing ways! They dont half mess people around dont they! I hope they eventually make up thier minds about what to do and hope that whatever they do do (lol do do) goes well for you and LO and you have a healthy happy delivery :)

MissFox - Ooh I didnt know diamonds was Aprils birthstone! How cute!
Good news about your BP but I understand about the uncomfortableness. Just stay positive (easier said than done, I know) and just think your little bundle of joy will be in your arms and off your muscles before you know it! :D -hugs-

Yeah, Ive told my parents about the way hes been. Theyve told me to ignore him best I can for now and if he knocks do not answer the door and just save any horrible texts or anything that he sends.
We live in a close-knit neighbourhood too so hoping my neighbours look out for me since hes been known in the past to have threatening behaviour towards me. But my mum was the only witness for that since she walked into the house when he had me pinned up against a wall after only coming round for "a nice chat about the baby".


----------



## camishantel

Sam Dr.'s don't really know... that is what is funny... I mean yes my Dr. said I had dilated and everything and that he thinks it will be before next wedensday.. but he doesn't know... so your Dr. could say all that and be right or you could go into labor tomorrow.. we just don't know... would be a good time for a crystal ball huh lol


----------



## MissFox

or purple urine!


----------



## camishantel

yep or purple urine...


----------



## lilgemsy

Purple pee would be scary xD

Ah I got the bump wiggling away on video! Ill have to try and upload it. His butt doesnt half stick out! 

Edit:
Uploaded it to Youtube :)
VIDEO! :)
Dont know how to embed vids so just thought Id post the link.

Edit, edit: Oh... it auto embeds it xD


----------



## camishantel

Gem your a little lopsided tonight hun lol... I have been today as well just on the other side


----------



## lilgemsy

Haha I know! Its like that the majority of the time lately. 
He isnt half on the move tonight. My stomach just isnt staying still!

Ah I should get off here soon lol, I spend too much time on this site lately! :blush: I have nothing else to do though xD


----------



## bernina

Cute Gem, I'm often lopsided too, she usually likes to stick something out to the left of my belly button.

Went for a walk with DH tonight and had to stop every few minutes for terrible cramping and shooting pains at the bottom of my bump, bladder and cervix (at least those are the parts that it felt like). Never experienced anything like that before. I'm sure it's just growing pains and the pressure of her in my pelvis, but wowza, made me realize I'm most likely getting an epidural if I can't even handle these early growing pains!

Ordered my Moby Wrap Baby Sling off Amazon today. Used $10 in gift cards from swagbucks and a $10 off coupon found in Parents magazine, so cost me under $20. I hope the sling works out, would love to be able to wear her around while I do housework, go for walks, etc.
 



Attached Files:







41JpAhAuNTL.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bernina

Smeej,

So sorry to hear about all that you're facing. Sounds like you're being monitored well and have been given many options (almost too many actually!) I hope whatever results in the safest delivery experience for both you and LO is what ends up happening. I know so much is up in the air and it must be very unnerving, but just make sure you pay very close attention to your body these next few weeks and if you feel anything off make sure to place a call to your MW or dr right away. 

I'm actually surprised they haven't decided to just induce or schedule a c section at 37 weeks, or at least perform an amnio to see if lungs developed and if they are then proceed with next steps. Just seems like since baby is already so big and there are several risk factors that having her a bit early wouldn't be so bad. Not that I really know anything about all this of course :shrug:


----------



## camishantel

just got back from the store was craving lucky charms cereal... mmmmmm... now I am tired... lol... 

Dear Caleb, you must stay in mommy's belly till at least thursday night or friday because grandma is coming tomorrow to clean for us... thank you Love mommy


----------



## bernina

Hope he stays put a bit longer for you cami!

Funny, I had to make a run to the store tonight too, was craving sweets! Bought reeses peanut butter eggs, cadbury mini eggs, snickers, and some gummies. First time I've gone on such a binge during this pregnancy!


----------



## bernina

Gem, can't believe FOB is stalking you like that. That is not right! I don't really know what to advise other than call the police if you feel threatened in any way. Continue to avoid him and avoid the temptation to go out and confront him, no matter how much noise he's making. THe more noise he makes the more neighbors and attention he's going to attract and the more witnesses there will be. Just stay inside and if you have to leave the house and can't, then call the police (or have your parents help if they're home). :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gem stand your ground with FOB and if he keeps it up call the police...its harassment and he needs to leave you alone. XX

My belly is usually always lopisided...Gunner likes to lay to the right of my belly button with his bum right under my boob. LOL


----------



## camishantel

I got sweets too. rice crispy treats and hunny buns


----------



## CaseyBaby718

The baby likes to be lopsided while i'm in bed. Any side i want to sleep on she's gotta have that side too, which is SOOOO uncomfortable. :( Little stinker!! 

When I'm awake and standing/sitting up she's very IN THE MIDDLE. I think she caters to gravity a lot. Who knows. She's just very shifty when i'm shifty in bed... and sometimes, she'll be WAY on my left, and then stretch her legs all the way to my right, and it feels like my belly is going to split in half!!


----------



## MissFox

Rosie likes the right side of my belly the most but will move to the left if I lay on my left side. And she sticks her bumm up on the right side right near my ribs.


----------



## happy_hayley

My LO likes to stick her bum out to the right of my belly button it makes me all lopsided makes my belly look like a giant egg from my point of view but its quite fascinating


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem - Phone the police switchboard each and everytime he is out there and keep a record of every call and text. 709 6010 is the number. They will keep everything on file and make a point of tracking any 999 call to your address because of it. That way, should you need help, they will come running.

He is seriously out of line, love, and you can't live like that. Get it (and him) sorted.


----------



## chocojen

Smeej sounds very muddling indeed, rather you than me!

Aquanatal today! And afterwards one of the girls who used to come is coming to meet us for coffee with her new arrival! Gonna be really strange to see her with a baby!

x


----------



## cola pops

Smeej-sorry things are rough for you. I don't have any advice i'm afraid, only thing that friends with 2 or more babies have said is that the bigger baby has been the easiest to deliver. Holly was 8lb 7oz and I didn't tear or anything. Don't know if that's help or not but hoping things go well for you xx
Gem- What an idiot he is, I would def report him x
AFM- Saw midwife yesterday, baba is measuring 39 weeks but she wasn't worried as I had a scan at 34 that was normal. Hmmm am now thinking this one is a big un!!
Think we have decided on Lucy Eve for a name, just have to wait till she is here, see if it fits. Holly now wants to call her Sweetie or Strawberry, lol.


----------



## lilgemsy

Thanks for that number, Amethyst. Ive got it stored in my phone now.
Sent off for a new sim card too so I can get my number changed and probably finally get some sleep instead of having him phoning me constantly! :)

Berina - That wrap sling this is adorable! Are they 100% safe though? Id be paranoid incase the baby like slipped out or something lol but then again I worry about things far too much...

Haha seems alot of us were craving sweet stuff yesterday xD I kept wanting cookies but had a sicky day yesterday so kept throwing them back up. (TMI sorry lol) But ahh they were worth it. So good I had to taste them twice. xD Lmao eww sorry, thats gross.

I think I could end up back at the hospital today. Bleeding again so should probably get checked. Was bleeding a bit last night and the day before too but it wasnt much so didnt get checked. Oh and on Monday I went in with that too O_O
So thats like 4 continuous days of bleeding... not always alot but its still there. So yeah, hospital here I come I guess!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope all's ok gem! Kudos for changing your number... I'd be tempted to take out a restraining order or something to keep him from the house.

Anyone else feeling guilty now they're not at work?
DF is having a really stressful time with work at the moment and I worry that he's going to resent that I stay at home all day. I mean obviously I do the housework but still... It doesn't feel like enough sometimes and I feel like I should be back working.

Still, to cheer him up I'm going to cook him a nice meal tonight. I also have turkey drummers on standby because I'm an awful cook!


----------



## DanaBump

oh! for those of you girls wanting your LO's to make an appearance, when i went to get my mani/pedi i had to be sure to specifically tell the lady i was pregnant because apparently there's a pressure point in your foot that'll put you in labor. my friend's sister forgot to tell her lady and she went into labor the next day. 
not that i condone having our babies too early, just thought i'd share.


----------



## CrazyBird

I was also craving the sweet stuff yesterdasy, had chocolate digestives, chocolate chip hob nobs, 2 chocolate donuts and a coke. I've gain 2 stone so far which is about right I thinl :)

Gem hope the bleeding isn't anything to worry about. You practically live at the hospital. 

Cola I like the name lucy eve, although strawberry and sweetie are cute lol. 

Hope everything works out ok smeej, I'm sure it will. You'll have your gorgeous baby soon. 

Cottles don't feel bad for being off work as you still have plenty more months off yet. You have carried a baby for 9 months so you deserve the time off. My oh isn't enjoying his job much at the moment so I can underdtand why you feel bad but I just keep the house nice and try and cook for when he gets home. I know he wishes he could have 8 months off.


----------



## caro103

Ladies don't feel bad about having time off, we've had to work through the last 8months whilst also being pregnant! not eating certain things, no drink etc etc. And these last few weeks are blooming hard work on the body! :D


----------



## chocojen

I'm with you Caro, I think we need this time off. Especially as it is sunny AGAIN!!!!!!! Off out with a friend this afternnon...hmmmm beach maybe!!!


----------



## caro103

oh chocco....so not fair! i need to move a couple of hours down the road ;). Least its not raining here! x


----------



## bernina

Gem, sorry the bleeding continues. You're wise to go get it checked out. Hope everything is okay.

As for sling safety it's pretty much like everything else, common sense and checking and double checking to make sure little one is properly wrapped (there's a whole book on how to wrap safely for newborns vs infants). You can't really see it in the picture but little one is actually secured from the bottom as well with a piece of fabric that is tied tight against your back.

The closer I get to due date I'm realizing what a toll pregnancy is taking on the body. Harder to move around, more aches and pains and more swollen feet and aching joints. Plus we don't sleep very well. So those who are lucky enough to have time off before due date it is well deserved and for a very good reason (could you please get my government to realize that!) Take care of yourself, lots of rest, and take advantage of the time to clean the house well and maybe prepare some freezer meals for when LO does arrive. I noticed dust on all our tables when I left for work this morning, so that will be on my list to clean this weekend. Sure wish my nesting mode would kick in. I know I need to clean, but still not very motivated to do it!


----------



## laura3103

Afternoon ladies,

I had a growth scan today and my little man doesn't seem to be growing at a continus rate he's gone from above the tip line to just under the bottom line the sonographer double checked the measurements as well as the trainee and I had a doppler scan as well to make sure the placenta is working right which it is so not too worried I have another scan in 2 weeks on my 30th bday gotta see how that goes and then they will discuss what will happen then.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! :wave: 
It's been forever, but i've been keeping up reading at night after I get home from work and it's all getting very exciting on here! 
Congrats to the new mommies, i can't believe we have 3 babies born already!! 
Hope everyone that's feeling ill gets some relief soon :( I have until now had nothing to complain about and just in the past two days i've started getting sharp shooting pains down into my pelvis on the right side that makes it hard to even walk! Which is really great since I work in an Emergency Room... :dohh: 
Bernina - I completely agree! Wish we could get some better maternity leave laws, i'll be working until the day I go into labor or i can't move I suppose haha... 
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, i'll be running away to the lake as it's supposed to be beautiful weather here for the next few days :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Soulshaken, what lake do you live near? The weather in lower Michigan is gorgeous today!!


----------



## bernina

Oh I've had those shooting pains as well. Last time dr checked I was dilated 1-2cm and 50% effaced, so could be your cervix starting to dilate. Went for a walk with DH last night and had to stop every few steps because shooting pains and cramps would overtake the lower part of my abdomen and cervix. I'm sure just the body doing what it needs to to get things ready for the next few weeks.


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies. Just popping in tosay hi and happy green beer day :D 
And happy FULL TERM To me!!! 
I've got to get a lot done for work in the next 2 days since my last day of work is tomorrow!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on full term MissFox!!! You're a watermelon today too!!!


----------



## chocojen

Caro where are you? We ended up going to a garden centre which has a lovely outside play area and a cafe so we sat and had a drink while little Isla played on the slide etc. It was lovely but I am tired now! Think I need a nap! I was going to get some of my sewing project done but I may put that on hold til next week when I am a bit quieter.
Bernina I think it is crazy that you guys dont get longer off, I dont know how I would manage if I was still working.


----------



## chocojen

ps congrats Sam

Oh and meant to say MW has decided to go back to 26th for my EDD despite the fact that all my measurements make me due on 19th, she says by keeping it as 26th I am less likely to need to be induced and so more likely to give birth at the birthing centre. I dont really mind what they decide but I wish they would just stick to one thing!!!


----------



## bernina

Cami, I just realized why you were craving Lucky Charms last night, you were getting your Irish on!! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: to all that need them

i wanna be prego again :dohh: and wanna give birth again !! it was amazing (well the gas and air was :rofl:)

Ben is doing fab, hes a hungry baby and feeds every 2 hours and is very loud if he dosent lol were not used to it as alex never ever told us he was hungry and was a very poor feeder

because he is so hungry tho hes struggling with wind today


----------



## caro103

chocojen said:


> Caro where are you? We ended up going to a garden centre which has a lovely outside play area and a cafe so we sat and had a drink while little Isla played on the slide etc. It was lovely but I am tired now! Think I need a nap! I was going to get some of my sewing project done but I may put that on hold til next week when I am a bit quieter.
> Bernina I think it is crazy that you guys dont get longer off, I dont know how I would manage if I was still working.

I'm near brighton! so just down the coast :), we saw a little glimmer of sun this afternoon but not all that much, the clouds seem glued in the way :haha:

Sounds like you had a lovely afternoon! I spent mine in Asda :dohh: and managed to spend £60 but they didn't have the shower curtains I wanted for my home birth, grrr! So this little man had better wait now until I've found another source to protect the floors! 

Hope all is ok gem...did you go get checked out again? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw man... I would sooo love a day trip to Brighton this spring/summer. Must try and talk DF into it. He's never been there.


----------



## caro103

Never been there and you're only in Kent :shock: wow! yep you should def do a day trip :D, though prob on the train or something, I always hate getting grid locked in traffic when the weather is nice! x


----------



## smeej

thanks to everyone for their support and advice....i think i've just resolved to wait to see what happens - and make a decision when the time comes, and hope and pray that everything goes well regardless :)

No sunshine here in Cambs today - still grey and overcast with a real chill in the air!


----------



## smeej

x-Rainbow-x said:


> :hugs: to all that need them
> 
> i wanna be prego again :dohh: and wanna give birth again !! it was amazing (well the gas and air was :rofl:)
> 
> Ben is doing fab, hes a hungry baby and feeds every 2 hours and is very loud if he dosent lol were not used to it as alex never ever told us he was hungry and was a very poor feeder
> 
> because he is so hungry tho hes struggling with wind today

Hey rainbow, 

So glad Ben is doing so well! However can't believe you want to give birth again!!!! LOL!!

Also, do you mind if I ask how you are combining feeding? Ie; breast , expressed and formula?

Ideally - if all goes ok , that's what i would like to do :)

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The weather here is wonderful today! I am loving it...70 and sunny

NST was fine. Had BH the whole time again and Gunner didn't want to stay on the monitor. I really can't wait to see what he is estimated to be on the scan monday. It will have been 2 weeks and at the last scan he was 7lbs 4oz...and I finally gained some wight 2lbs since monday. LOL So now I am up 9lbs. :) WOOHOOO


----------



## CottlestonPie

caro103 said:


> Never been there and you're only in Kent :shock: wow! yep you should def do a day trip :D, though prob on the train or something, I always hate getting grid locked in traffic when the weather is nice! x

I know, its shocking!! He doesn't get out much bless him :haha:
It'd definitely be by train. DF is a motorbiker... he gets sooo antsy in a car when theres traffic about that he cant just squeeze through!

Bubs keeps headbutting my laptop. Think that means I need to get off my bum and do some housework. Doh!


----------



## MissFox

:happydance: :yipee: I just lost some of my plug- not a bunch but a gob for sure! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## bernina

That's awesome MissFox!!!! When is your next appt again (pregnancy brain, sorry!)?


----------



## JazzyCat

Yay Miss. Fox!!! Sounds like you are ready!! 

My NST went well yesterday! Have to keep going twice a week on top of other appointments... But I guess it's good they are keeping a close eye on my LO. Midwife said we've got a good sized baby already! Fluid level is at low end of normal but They will keep an eye on it and I will keep drinking water like a fish... Blood pressure was normal which was a huge relief. Still trace protein in urine so just keeping vigilant for any additional preecclampsia symptoms. Eager to get to Monday and full-term status!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Sam!!


----------



## MissFox

Not until next wednesday. I had one yesterday but she didn't check me. Getting some EPO tonight to see if it helps things along...


----------



## DanaBump

sam- one of my friends lost her plug 2 weeks before she delivered. getting close!!


----------



## MissFox

It definitely wasn't all of it- but it was unlike discharge I've had before. Like EWW MY LADYBITS JUST BLEW ITS... wait- it doesn't have a nose!!! PLUG!
I also almost got into the shower with my jammies on.


----------



## JazzyCat

My mom lost her plug the day of... Only way she knew she was in labor. Went to doc and was 9 cm with her first baby. She said she didn't even feel contractions until they broke her water then it got bad. I'm asking them not to break my water in my birth plan... Seems to me it will break when it's ready!


----------



## chocojen

Caro, I love Brighton me and nick often go for a weekend there. I love the Jazz Club Casa Blance and going shopping in the lanes. Glad you saw some sunshine today.

Sam woohoo how exciting.....things are happening

Smeej sorry you are having a rough time

Rainbow, but you are a mummy again now....pleased you had such a positive experiene in birth. Just remember how uncomfortable the last few weeks were!

Had a cuddle today with a 3 week old little man whose mummy is from my aqua natal group. As soon as I held him, my little fella started kicking like crazy! It was so funny. I cant wait to meet my little fella now xxx


----------



## caro103

yay MissFox, lets hope its not long for you now!

Choco, aww your bubba was prob jealous! hehe.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

smeej said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to all that need them
> 
> i wanna be prego again :dohh: and wanna give birth again !! it was amazing (well the gas and air was :rofl:)
> 
> Ben is doing fab, hes a hungry baby and feeds every 2 hours and is very loud if he dosent lol were not used to it as alex never ever told us he was hungry and was a very poor feeder
> 
> because he is so hungry tho hes struggling with wind today
> 
> Hey rainbow,
> 
> So glad Ben is doing so well! However can't believe you want to give birth again!!!! LOL!!
> 
> Also, do you mind if I ask how you are combining feeding? Ie; breast , expressed and formula?
> 
> Ideally - if all goes ok , that's what i would like to do :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

im doing all three expressing BF and formula, he feeds every two hours so feeds kinda merge into one lol

i express about 3 times a day , breast feed a few times then tend to formula during night and when out

but generally just do whatever we want at the time, we did the same with alex and it suited us well xxxxxx


----------



## DanaBump

rainbow- thank you for the info, i'd really love to combo feed and wasn't really sure how to do it. i'm finding out i should be a little less picky and just do what suits our family. nice to know someone else who knows what they're doing, is doing the same thing. i just always thought formula would fill her belly more and would love to do that at night in hopes she sleeps better. again, nice to know i can do that with no harm.


----------



## MissFox

Yea thanks for the info on combi feeding rainbow- good to know that it doesn't have to be a set schedule of what you're doing. I'm hoping I can pump enough within a couple weeks for DH to be able to help with feeds- he's really excited about it. 
Here is my full term bump girls!!! Doesn't look quite as low as last week (clothes have something to do with it I'm sure) but I assure you she is! She's just running out of room and needs to use space higher up.
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caro103

lovely bump Miss Fox!

Anyone else have really twitchy legs? they're driving me crazy! so hoping it vanishes once LO is here cos its gonna be so hard to sit still and breastfeed if they stay like they are :S


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - Congrats on full term and beautiful bump! :D Not long left at all now :)

I didnt end up at the hospital :) 
I phoned but the bleeding stopped again so they said just keep an eye on it happening again and come in if/when it does. Untill then I should be ok. 
Which is quite odd considering usually they tell me to go straight up with the tiniest amount of blood :S
But ah well it seems to have stopped for today, now! Lets hope it stays stopped.

Lol FOB deleted me off FB yet he seems to forget that he still has my mum as a friend on there so she can see what hes being saying.
Turns out hes being slagging me off big time to everyone! So, my mum has saved and printed off like everything bad that he's being saying and we're going to keep them all. 
He's also sent more nasty texts and stuff so saving them too.
Hoping to get enough evidence together for the police to take me seriously if need be.


----------



## chocojen

Caro I keep getting leg cramps, particularly when I am in bed and then I have to heave myself up out of bed to stretch it out, so annoying!
x


----------



## smeej

thanks for the info rainbow - sounds like a route i'd like to follow!
As much as i want and hope to breast feed - I don't want to be a slave to it 24/7 and would like DH to have the chance to get involved in feeding .......particularly at night so i can have a bit of a break if possible! Also, hopefully mixing breast and bottle from the start will cause less issues later on - here's hoping!! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

smeej said:


> thanks for the info rainbow - sounds like a route i'd like to follow!
> As much as i want and hope to breast feed - I don't want to be a slave to it 24/7 and would like DH to have the chance to get involved in feeding .......particularly at night so i can have a bit of a break if possible! Also, hopefully mixing breast and bottle from the start will cause less issues later on - here's hoping!! xx

we breast/bottled/ dummy from start so nipple confusion etc has never been an issue and weaning was very easy so we defo think its the best way for us xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Getting nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I'm sure they won't set dates or anything but I don't have a clue what to expect. Also really not sure if I should try ECV if they suggest it. What if he's breech for a reason (like cord is wrapped around his neck or something)?? Ohhh.


----------



## gertrude

hey ladies - work is so busy atm I haven't had chance to catch up properly! Hope you're all ok!

I've been quite unwell today :( really upset tummy and a fair number of aches and pains :( I think I'm too tired again so have been curled up in bed all day!

Last day at work tomorrow and it can't come fast enough - shame I've still go to try and balance my projects books! Meep!


----------



## loopy82

I'm definitely opting for the ECV if offered, really want to give birth at the birth centre rather than the hospital. Am going to book a massage for Tuesday, have wanted to go for ages and figured maybe if I'm all relaxed and happy baby might be more likely to turn!


----------



## Tasha360

Glad the bleeding has calmed down Gem.
Great bump Sam and happy full term and yay for the loss of plug.

The tiredness is catching up with me now :-( The twins are really good in the day and sleep most of the time but on a night Ruby doesnt settle well. I feed, wind and change her and put her down and half an hr later shes awake again. She settles in my arms but as soon as i put her down shes awake again. I think i will mention it to the midwife ltomorrow. harley on the other hand wakes for his bottle then settles back off really wel. Im getting them registered tomorrow so they will be official.

Rainbow, i soo understand what you mean about the missing being pregnant. My last few weeks of pregnancy were horrible but i still miss it and its even worse knowing that that was my last pregnancy :-( I go through the birth again tomorrow too, its just such an amazing experience.
xx


----------



## kennyb

Well it's induction day tomorrow and I don't mind admitting that I'm crapping myself!!

Since having the sweep on Tuesday (which was horrible btw) I've been losing big chunks of my mucus plus (sorry - gross!!) but no twinges or anything. I think I lost my plug with DD at least a week before labour kicked off so think it's defo the induction now for me.

I think it's worse knowing when it's going to happen and I know that I probably won't sleep very well tonight but I just keep trying to tell myself that I'll be meeting my babies soon.

I'm such a technophobe and don't have one of those smartphone thingies so will update our thread when we get out of hospital.

I imagine that so much will happen in the next few days so I'd just like to wish everyone good luck, take it easy and it's been a pleasure sharing everyones pregnancy experience.

Will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Kenny good luck for tomorrow ill be thinking of you. Cant wait to see babies xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump Missfox and congrats on full term!:)

Good Luck kennyb!! :)


----------



## helen1234

Good luck kennyb xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Good luck KennyB! :D
Hope it all goes really well :) x

Ive realised that in my notes it says that theyre mostly concerned about my babys femur bone and apparently thats now the main reason for the growth scans. Hes small in general but the femur is really small apparently :S
So I googled it.
Now Im wishing I didnt because Im worrying out of my mind. It can apparently mean that the baby will be born with Downs Syndrome. I could have been tested for this earlier in the pregnancy but refused the test because they said theres chance of miscarriage after the test and its not 100% accurate but now Im thinking I should have had it! 
Dont get me wrong, Im going to love Oliver no matter what but I'm really really hoping its not that!
Anyone else had low femur measurements?


----------



## DanaBump

lilgemsy said:


> Good luck KennyB! :D
> Hope it all goes really well :) x
> 
> Ive realised that in my notes it says that theyre mostly concerned about my babys femur bone and apparently thats now the main reason for the growth scans. Hes small in general but the femur is really small apparently :S
> So I googled it.
> Now Im wishing I didnt because Im worrying out of my mind. It can apparently mean that the baby will be born with Downs Syndrome. I could have been tested for this earlier in the pregnancy but refused the test because they said theres chance of miscarriage after the test and its not 100% accurate but now Im thinking I should have had it!
> Dont get me wrong, Im going to love Oliver no matter what but I'm really really hoping its not that!
> Anyone else had low femur measurements?

small femur can mean a lot of things, including nothing, after all u/s aren't always accurate as i'm sure can google a million stories, my friends have all told me quite a few. if i've learned anything thru this pregnancy it's that just because something CAN mean something, doesn't mean that it is. i have a 2 vessel cord versus 3 and fluid in her abdomen, that's also a sign of downs but there are no other symptoms so drs are confident it's nothing. downs tends to have more than one symptom that they would've caught on all the u/s you've had. try not to panic and stay off google!


----------



## lilgemsy

Thanks Dana. Feel slightly reassured now :) 
Google is evil :/ lol.


----------



## DanaBump

exactly. :hugs: fluid in her abdomen is gone but with the vessel cord now they're talking she's high risk for still born. like i said, i've learned not to panic and trust that everything will be OK and i'm sure you will too. i would think if they were genuinely concerned they would've brought it to your attention or keep bringing up having an amnio. 
relax and know that once he's here you'll have a whole new set of daily issues to worry about :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow Kennyb. 

Gem Dana is right back away from the google and I know asking the "what ifs" is nearly impossible but you have made it this far with everything you have been through. YOu and little Ollie are going to be just fine.


----------



## camishantel

I am in labor they just broke my waters... feels like I am constantly peeing myself.. ewwwwww


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg good luck cami!!! Xx

6am here... Alarm is for 7. I need to go back to sleep!


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck Cami & Kenny B! 3 more babies will be added to our total this weekend. Wow!

Why have all our tickers disappeared & been replaced with adverts for a website??!! x


----------



## bernina

Good luck cami!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh ffs! My consultant appointment is at 9:10 this mining.
It's now 8:26 and DF is refusing to get out of bed.
Should probably book a taxi and go alone...


----------



## lyndsey37

oh im so peed off ladies, for the past few days i have been having real bad pains and mild contractions and heavy feeling down below, the midwife thought it was the start of labour on wednesday night, now today all pains have gone away, cant believe it arghhhh, i think LO is playing games with me, we have been so excited too thinking she was on her way :growlmad:


----------



## chocojen

Wow Cami and Kenny good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am seeing to old colleagues today from my old job, really looking forward to seeing them both

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good luck cami and kenny!! :)
things may be kicking off for me also. . .woke up with contractions at 3 and theyve been steady about every 45 mins. Not sure if I'm ready for it just yet tho, house needs a mega tidy and Ilm meant to be in work today!


----------



## jessop27

oh good luck kennyb and cami! Abz hopefully its your turn too :) xx


----------



## smeej

Sheesh! - It's certainly all kicking off here today ladies!

Kenny B - Good Luck with the Induction - I can imagine how nervous you must be feeling, but just try and think how different things will be in a couple of days time when you are holding your beautiful babies in yiour arms! xx

Cami - Good Luck! IT's finally happening for you :) Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics xx

Abz - sounds like it's happening for you too! The houseework and work can wait :) GOOD LUCK! xx

Gems - i know exactly how you feel - I get worried becaue baby is big and excess fluid can mean lotsof things, and i've googled and scared the sh*t out myself! I think the answer is to stay off the PANIC WEB as i now call it. We just have to have faith in our Docs and beleive that all will be well with our little ones xx


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> Wow Cami and Kenny good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I am seeing to old colleagues today from my old job, really looking forward to seeing them both
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

sounds like fun - I can'tbelieve how well you are still managing to get out and about :)
xx


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh ffs! My consultant appointment is at 9:10 this mining.
> It's now 8:26 and DF is refusing to get out of bed.
> Should probably book a taxi and go alone...


what a lazy *rse! hope you kicked him out of bed!! :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## cola pops

Wow, good luck Cami, Kennyb and Abz xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek... Being booked in for an ECV next week. Not sure how I feel...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck girls !!!! 

cant wait to see the next baby pics xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottles - Whats one of them? 

Ahhh Cami and Kenny - BEST OF LUCK LADIES! :D
How exciting! Hope everything goes well for the both of you. Cant wait to hear updates and see pics of the bambinos! :)


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie said:


> Getting nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I'm sure they won't set dates or anything but I don't have a clue what to expect. Also really not sure if I should try ECV if they suggest it. What if he's breech for a reason (like cord is wrapped around his neck or something)?? Ohhh.

Hiya, 

Saw that in a later post you had been booked in for an ECV for next week. A few things... they now perform the manipulations in L&D with a scanner for just those reasons. They will check at every stage to see that baby is OK and where the cord is.

With my youngest she was breech but turned the night before the breech clinic and a cursory glance from the consultant (literally 5 seconds) and then, "head is down" and out of the clinic we went. Now if he had looked a bit better (and we would have insisted upon it if we knew then what we know now), he would have seen that the cord was around her neck. Knowing this, and knowing that the little guy has already been flipping like a good 'un already, we insist that each scan is performed with a view to also visualising the cord and testing the umbilical doppler flow. They have been happy to do this each time and will be doing it again at the end of March.

Aside from anything, LO could still turn. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Hun :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thats really good to know thanks xx
Ill do my best to make sure they monitor baby, cord and flow. They've said he's not only breech but also pretty much back to back so I'm not holding out much hope. Worth a try though!

Gem it's when they try and turn baby manually. Apparently it's less than 50% sucessful and fairly painful but we'll see. It's my last chance to turn him before booking the c-section.


----------



## AmethystDream

Flipping 'eck Ladies, we seem to be popping out these April babies at a rate of knots! 

Good luck to Kenny, Cami and Abz, I look forward to seeing your beautiful little people :happydance:

Saw the consultant this morning, I nearly kissed the man :blush: He brought in a portable scanner and had a good look at Pickle. Little guy has turned <phew> is in a good position and is looking well.

He has also taken me off weekly appointments for the first time since 22 weeks saying that I can just relax until baby decides to make an appearance and just to see the midwives when I fancy and make an appointment with him if I want to talk about anything at all.

Relax... sheesh. Does that man know how much I still have left to do and that I have 3 small people to look after? :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

good luck abbz, cami and kenny!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

wow good luck Cami hope all goes smoothly and sounds like this is it for you too Abz, all the best xx

Glad Lo is in a better position now Amethyst
Cottleston good luck with the ECV hope it works for you. I was meant to have one after Ruby was born but Harley had other ideas and came too quick bum first.
Lyndsey i had all those pains etc for a week before i was induced, they said i was in early labour and my body was preparing itself, so maybe it wont be too long hun 
Gem stay off google its the soure of all eveil im sure little Ollie is just fine

Im taking the babies to be registered today so they will be official

xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Cami - Good Luck! Cant wait to see pics! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottles - Oh dear. Hope it doesnt hurt too much, and hope it actually works so any pain you get from it will be worth it! 

Amethyst - Thats great news! :D Fingers crossed that LO stays that way now!


----------



## bernina

Wowza!! Good luck abz!

Had an awful night last night. Ate too many fresh veggies (I'm blaming the cucumbers) along with huge helpings of corned beef and corn bread and was up literally ALL NIGHT with the most terrible gas pains. I was on the floor on hands and knees, up walking around every few hours, nothing would get the gas flowing so I could get some relief. Drank water, laid on my back with my legs in the air (always worked during yoga when I didn't want it to!) nothing. I have never wanted to pass wind in my life so bad. I probably slept less than 2 hours total and am beyond exhausted today. 

On a good note, had my weekly appt this morning and baby is apparently fine (HB 139, uterus measuring 38 weeks but could be all the bloating!). Not in quite as much pain but still very very uncomfortable. Anyone know any pregnancy safe remedies to release trapped gas? I may try some peppermint tea later. So uncomfy....

Hope everyone is having a lovely day, so glad it's Friday!!!


----------



## caro103

Wow, its all happening in here today!

good luck Cami, Kennyb and Abz, hopefully we have 4 more babies in the world v v soon! Abz...good luck on the home birth hun! :D

Cottles, hope all goes well hun!

Gem, try not to worry. One odd measurement doesn't mean much :hugs:

Afm, I'm soooo tired today! cant believe some of you are still working, no idea how your doing it! Xxx


----------



## bernina

Oh yeah, got car seat base installed (felt too weird to drive around with actual car seat in so just left base) and set up pack n play which is where baby will sleep the first few weeks in our room. Just need to get some sheets and it should be all set.

Is everyone aware there is a super moon tomorrow night? It's a full moon that is exteremly close to the earth, apparently it hasn't been this close since 1993. I think it may already be impacting a few of our Apirl Sweet Peas! Can't say I'd mind if I ended up being one of them :)


----------



## caro103

bernia..eek not nice hun! have you tried going for a gentle walk? I find that can get things 'going' :blush: especially if its somewhere a bit private so you don't feel bad about letting rip :rofl: xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Some boring news on my front, but everything has ground to a halt :( contractions slowed and stopped, but on the bright side I've finished work 2 days early. Think if anything it was a sign to slow down!!


----------



## babybefore30

Good luck Cami and Kennyb looking forward to seeing those babies. Abs I am sure your baby is on its way just wants you to have a little rest.


----------



## bernina

Sorry things have slowed abz but I'm sure it won't be long until they start back up. Probably your body getting ready and setting things in motion.

Oh forgot to add that I tested negative for group b strep, which is a good thing since I'm allergic to the medication they prefer to give to treat it (penicillin).

Caro, I'll be going for plenty of walks today for sure. Hope it gets things moving in the right direction!


----------



## caro103

enjoy your walk bernia! I don't intend to leave the house today, its horrible and rainy out there!


----------



## bernina

caro103 said:


> enjoy your walk bernia! I don't intend to leave the house today, its horrible and rainy out there!

Thanks! For once it's glorious, sunny and warm here. Was nearly 70 degrees yesterday, makes me realize how much I hated this winter. Don't normally hate it but this was a brutal one with tons of snow and long commutes. 

Hope to get out for a walk at lunch and maybe after work with DH. I'm sure winter isn't quite done with us so might as well enjoy while we can!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just heard from Cami...Caleb's hr rate is up and down....she is still in labor but sounds like maybe he is not tolerating it well. Say some prayers for them ladies.


----------



## caro103

gosh hope all goes well for Cami...sending her :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thinking of you cami xxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh dear. Hope Cami's LO is ok. Fingers crossed for the both of them and sending lots of positive thoughts thier way! x

Lol, Berina, sorry I shouldn't laugh but I just imagined a pregnant person on thier back with thier legs up in the air trying to pass wind! xD Funny image.
But I hope the uncomfortableness eases off soon. I know its horrible when that happens! Try giving your stomach a good rub and see if you can rub it out!

Some guy I know has recently had a baby and he has got him registered yesterday with the name
"MC Prinze Skibben Bubble Shabing-Rod"
And apparently, its for real :|
Poor kid!


----------



## chocojen

Smeej, my OH keeps telling me to slow down as my ankles and feet are so swollen but I am not good at sitting still and I want to make the most of the time I have left before LO arrives. Am home now, stew is in the slow cokker and I am sitting with my feet up! 

Abz sorry things have stopped, still sounds like things will happen soon for you

Cami hope Cleb is ok 

Caro you will be pleased to hear it is pouring with rain and is cold here today!!!

We have our 3 hour antenatal class tomorrow morning....SCARY!!!

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yikes that's a name and a half!

Prayers for you and LO, Cami... Hope you make good progress soon and Caleb is ok xxx


----------



## smeej

chocojen said:


> Smeej, my OH keeps telling me to slow down as my ankles and feet are so swollen but I am not good at sitting still and I want to make the most of the time I have left before LO arrives. Am home now, stew is in the slow cokker and I am sitting with my feet up!
> 
> Abz sorry things have stopped, still sounds like things will happen soon for you
> 
> Cami hope Cleb is ok
> 
> Caro you will be pleased to hear it is pouring with rain and is cold here today!!!
> 
> We have our 3 hour antenatal class tomorrow morning....SCARY!!!
> 
> xxx

Totally understand - I am terrible at doing nothing and feel totally cabin fevered, but I literally can't walk more than 50 yards anymoe without being in bad pain- and i can't drive anymore as cant reach pedals/wheels!:dohh:

Therefore, I'm pretty much housebound!:wacko:
Also still feeling sh*t with this laryngitis and no voice, so can't even talk to myself and bubs nevermind anyone else :shrug:

I'm sure you'll enjoy the ante natal class and it will flyby! I really enjoyed mine xx


----------



## smeej

Thoughts and Prayers to Cami xxxxxxxx I'm sure the docs will do everything they can to make sure she and Caleb are safe and well xxxxx

Bernina - that sounds so uncomfortable! Hopefully getting out and about will stimulate some movement! :)

Abz- think little one was def sendng signals to slow down! :) x

Cottles - just hope and pray that little one shifts without any intervention! There's still time so everything crossed xxxx

Gems - what a ridiculous name - the poor kid!!


----------



## bernina

Gem, it's quite alright to laugh, I looked a site last night I'm sure! Just took a long walk outside to our cafe, hope all this walking pays off in either labor or gas release (or both!)

That name is just crazy, can't believe they let him do that! Think that kid is going to have more problems than just his name!


----------



## bernina

Reeds, thanks for keeping us updated on Cami.

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way for a safe and speedy delivery for mommy and caleb!!!


----------



## chocojen

I know what you mean about having trouble moving, driving is ok but I can only walk short distances compared to before....I also walk very slowly and cant do hills!!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Wow lots going on today. Good luck kenny, more adorable baby pics to see soon :)

Hope everything goes ok cami x

Abz sounds like it will be your turn next, my one worry about going into labour is that my house won't be tidy ha ha, stupid I know! I hate a messy house, think I need to change my mind set and relax a bit more about having an untidy house. 

Choco you have a very busy social life. Its all good though. 

Gem stay away from google, your lo will be perfect. 

Bernina hope the trapped wind has settled, can you not take something for it? Its not nice though, maybe try eating some prunes.


----------



## MissFox

EEP! BABIES! lol. 
Think of you Cami and Caleb! Hope all goes fabulous! 

Sorry things slowed down Abz. 

Did my maternity shoot yesterday and it was so fun but I've been having the worst pains but they aren't contractions. Man oh man I hope this Super Moon breaks my water so that I can have my baby and get this over with. I hurt all the time and I can barely stand up to do anything. I'm really hoping miss Rosie is ready to come!!! 

We're lucky we did the shoot when we did because shortly after it started pouring (whats new lol) and all last night was hail and thunder and lightening
A teaser pic got posted on FB so I thought I'd share with you:
 



Attached Files:







193032_10150167510983594_157908933593_8143500_725099_o.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bernina

MissFox you look beautiful, LOVE the picture. You'll have to show us the others as you get them.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

More babies are on their way!!! :happydance: 

Good luck Cami and hope things pick up for you Abz. 

Pretty boring over here by me. Going to dinner with the mom today. She said she'd get us the co-sleeper when we visit (it's on amazon, why we have to be around I don't know). 

We're hoping that she'll buy us a new car battery too, but beggers can't be choosers! ;) 

It's a beautiful day here. Spring is really picking up... and with spring comes our little SWEET PEAS!!! 

Had a dream that my water broke while I was sleeping. I was very belligerent in the hospital. Probably has something to do with my anxiety towards hospitals. Josie has to wait until March 31st!! Only 2 more weeks!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PS: MissFox, LOVE your pictures!!! We did a preggo shoot too! :) I'll have to show everyone as soon as I copy some off the website.


----------



## chocojen

Crazy bird it gets quieter next week LOL!!!

Sam you look stunning my lovely

Oh and I found out yesterday I have paid too much tax the last 2 years, I am owed about 2 grand.....perfect timing with mat leave starting!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## chocojen

I dont want my LO to arrive before the 5th april, my bday is the 2nd and I cant go to the birthing centre if he comes any earlier as they have decided to put 26th as my EDD again!!


----------



## jenwigan

hi girls how is everyone doing, i seen my consultant yester and have been booked in for section on the 13th (due 15th) seems so much real now xx


----------



## MissFox

Jen that's great news on the taxes!!!! 

I really can't wait to see more of the pictures myself!!!


----------



## caro103

jenwigan said:


> hi girls how is everyone doing, i seen my consultant yester and have been booked in for section on the 13th (due 15th) seems so much real now xx

ooh exciting! hows comes your having a section (if you dont mind me asking :blush:) xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Thats great news choco, 2 grand will definately come in handy on mat leave....Hmmm wonder if i've been paying to much tax lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami is now pushing! Caleb should be here soon.


----------



## caro103

wow go Cami! and to keep us updated whilst pushing! lol, amazing :D


----------



## JakesMummy

Ooh can't wait to hear the news Caleb has been born!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY!! can't wait to hear from Cami about Caleb!! :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

YAY!! GO CAMI!!!
So exciting


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gorgeous pic sam xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wooohoo go cami !!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So- is sex still safe in this part of pregnancy? 
I keep feeling worried that i'm going to send myself into early labor each time I have sex. 

Also-- if you are partially dilated but don't know it and haven't passed the mucus plug, or did pass it... should you Not have sex because of infection?? 

Just random questions. Since we're all so close to the end, I was wondering about these things.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I thought i would share a pic my hubby took earlier! This is me and my little girl Emma! Ohh and excuse the stretchies, they were a gift from Emma LOL :)


----------



## MissFox

Great pics!!
Casey- I'm partially dialated and hadn't passed anything resembling plug until recently but have been open a bit for a couple weeks. Also sex won't make anything happen unless your body is ready


----------



## AmethystDream

Cami - Hope Caleb is here by now but my thoughts are with you, lovey x

MissFox - Whit woo! Check you out! Lovely picture :)

Jen - Cracking timing! Spoil yourself and LO rotten.

Abz - Just another step nearer Hun, it's your turn next ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well its been a couple hours and I haven't heard anything from Cami...I am guessing she is still pushing and I am hoping all is ok.


----------



## gertrude

evening ladies :) hope everything is going well cami!

well, in happy news today was my last day at work :) 2 weeks leave then I start my maternity leave - so pleased but so fucking stressed :( pickle was so quiet today I was about to get worried until I realised that I hadn't actually stopped/sat down all day! got home, laid in bed and they didn't stop!

have to go back into work next week to finish something off but that's it, I'm done :)

it's a lovely feeling isn't it!

36w tomorrow :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy's that pic is adorable!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138




----------



## chocojen

Welcome gertrude to the not working club, its a great place to be. X


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - Im 36 weeks tomorrow too... I always forget we have the same due date! 

Wonder if Cami has had her baby yet... hoping everything going well for her.

MissFox, Emmys and Reeds - Lovely pics girlies! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I text Cami but haven't heard anything....I am a bit worried. BUt I should remember first babies can take a but longer to push out.


----------



## bernina

Drats I think I lost my post.

Anyways, was saying lovely pics EmmysMommy and Reeds, looking good!!

So jealous of the gals done working. I barely dragged my butt into work today and have officially lost my ankles. Just goes from calf to foot, very attractive!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I just changed the pic..lol I updated it with a new one :)

Hope everything is ok w/ Cami..I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## gertrude

I'd rather have my swollen ankles of last weekend than today's vile reflux :( nothing is helping :(

gemsy - yep due the same date! still wonder who will go first, bet it's you :D

I've also got a real pain in my shoulder and my arse :( I think both are nerves but it's a real pain, literally!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caleb is here....Cami finally text me. :) I will let her update the rest when she gets ready.


----------



## chocojen

bernina My ankles have gone too! X


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwwww congratulations cami xxxxx


----------



## laura3103

oh my i have missed soo much over th last couple of days 

well done cami cant wait to see pics of caleb and read your birth story.x.

hope kennyb is doing ok and babies are on there way.

and to all the other ladies that are possibly in labour.x

well i have been so busy the last couple of days with hospital scan and consultant app and i have finally got the KEYS to my new home yay.

gonna move all graysons stuff over tomorrow ready to put together in my room and it will give me more space to sort mine and gerts stuff at my dads ready to move once the flooring is down in the living room and gerts bedroom.

then if i have the energy i'm gonna start on my stairs painting and varnishing them.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY CAMI & Caleb! can't wait to hear more! :) 

I didn't know there were others in labor besides Kenny. :shrug: 

Is it silly that I can't wait for another baby to be added to our "3 babies born" stats?! 

As for the not working club... i haven't had a job in a long time... :blush: I'm a massage therapist, but because of the economy over here in the states, it's really hard to find something stable. especially with DH's Military job and us moving around so much. Really hard to find clientel. So instead, i'm in school :D


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Cami! And welcome to the world Caleb :) x

Wonder how KennyB is doing with her babies...

Gertrude - I reckon you'll go first! I have a feeling Ill still be waiting 2 weeks after my EDD xD Then again Im in alot of pain today... Sooo uncomfortable. It seems to be coming and going too but its like a weird pain... feels like someone squeezing me iykwim. :S I just cant explain xD But its not nice anyways.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Cami!


----------



## AmethystDream

Welcome to the world baby Caleb :happydance:

Well done Cami, hope you are feeling well :flower:


----------



## jenwigan

congrats to the girls allready gone :):)
i had a emergency section with my 1st 20months ago so been given the option to have another this time so chose to do section. ill have the choice to go normal if things happened before my date but i highly doubt it with going 11days over with rachel and having to be induced xx


----------



## smeej

Welcome to the World Caleb!!

Well done Cami - hope you and your baby son are doing well!

xx


----------



## MissFox

YAY CAMI!!! Congrats! And Welcome baby Caleb!!


----------



## chocojen

Have I missed a post? Is cami a mummy?


----------



## chocojen

Oh spotted it well done cami congratulations x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

chocojen said:


> Have I missed a post? Is cami a mummy?

Jen I think we posted about the same time...Caleb is here. :) I am leaving the rest of the update to Cami.


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats cami looking forward to reading your birth story. 

Casey I'm the same, I get excited about seeing the babies born stats increase. Makes me wonder what number I will be :)


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations cami!!!!! 

can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## Tasha360

Congratulations Cami cant wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats Cami!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it xxxx


----------



## smeej

any UK girls watching Comic Relief?

I've been in in bits after seeing all the films in Africa- so horrendously tragic that their goverments let that happen. Just saw one with an HIV+ mother who had a premature baby and they both passed away - so, so sad.:(

On the flip side - the Smithy film with George Michael was hilarious! 

xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations cami xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm not watching but my facebook news feed is full of status updates about it!


----------



## DanaBump

i think i missed a lot of you posting how i can add you to facebook. you can find me under dana 'schulz' messenger, just let me know you're from here and i'll add. plz?


----------



## JakesMummy

Smeej - I just saw the one with the baby that passed away too..I am in tears when I watch those videos :cry::cry:

CONGRATULATIONS CAMI!!! Welcome to the world, Caleb - Cannot wait to read birth story and hear how it went, and a pic of course :thumbup:

I am with you Gem - I am 100% certain I'll be one of the last here too...Jake was engaged at this point and he still went 10 days overdue!!! This one is still hanging around deciding which way she wants to go. But I do know that second and subsequent pregnancies, they can literally engage at the last minute - those tightenings you are feeling sound like Braxtons, don't they? 

I keep getting a racing heart and a odd feeling, which midwife explained was Amelia pushing against my organs etc.

Sorry everyone I am really awful at reading back comments and commenting on them as I usually access this by my iphone and now I am on the laptop, so type more than usual! I do read all posts though :thumbup:

I have had some really STRONG cravings for the first time in this pregnancy - I drove to Sainsburys an hour ago just to get Orange Juice and San Pellegrino sparkling water - I am literally salivating thinking about it?! Also grabbed 2 for 1 Clementines, and Pink Lady apples - I can't justify the price for the apple, so I go through self serve checkout and press the Golden Delicious apple button instead, and pay less HAHA! Cheeky, I know :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol! Sneaky!

DF woke me at 5am last night because my breathing was so quick and shallow he thought I was going to suffocate. Bit scary... I assume Toby had his head in my ribs or something. Was having a bad dream too so I guess that didn't help. I keep struggling to breathe properly and I'm kinda worried itll keep happening in my sleepwhen I can't control it.


----------



## CrazyBird

Smeej I'm watching comic releif, its so sad, I've cried 4 times today, twice this morning and twice tonight. Don't know what's wrong with me. Must be the hormonal pregnant lady! Been getting lots of cuddles from oh. The sketch with george michael was very funny. 

jakes I agree, pink lady apples are so expensive, but they taste so good. Never though abouit going through the self seve to get them cheaper lol kinda naughty but good idea lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Does anyone else feel like their sinuses are completely closed off?? And does anyone think they will deliver tomorrow with the supermoon??


----------



## bernina

Reeds I'm super congested and sound like I have a cold, know exactly what you mean. 

If I knew dancing naked under the full moon would bring on this baby I'd give it a go!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Berina I so agree with you!! 

As far as being stopped up its awful...I actually wake up at night feeling like I can't breathe. I feel like there is a layer of flim at the back of my throat that won't go away...not to mention my snoring lately. UGH its unbelieveable


----------



## bernina

DH keeps telling me that I snore a ton lately! I'm sure I've snored before but he's never really mentioned it until the last few weeks. 

Have you tried using a saline rinse in your nose or a netti pot? I swear by them as they help clear things out and make it easier to breathe without using any medicine. They also help to clear out the back of the throat too which might help with that coating feeling you have. Of course I'm sitting here telling you to try it and I've been too lazy to get mine out the past few weeks :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I am also congested and have sinus issues as it is - they have got worse with pregnancy and I agree with the saline rinse, although I haven't done it for a while - I tend to get sinus infections alot so will be going back onto steroid nasal spray after LO is born. 
I just seem to have congestion all the time and sound like I have a cold!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't tried it but I will. I can't deal with anymore waking up not being able to breathe. I literally have my tongue stuck to the roof of my mouth from snoring and trying to breath out of my mouth. LOL


----------



## bernina

I also find running a humidifier in the bedroom really helps. The few nights DH forgets to fill it I wake up with the most awful dry mouth and find myself guzzling water in the middle of the night. Which just means I have to wake up more to pee!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have one in our room its not helping for some reason...but I drink like crazy during the night which of course means more trips to the bathroom. I am sending my DH a message to get me some saline for my nose and maybe that will help. Here is to hoping!! FX


----------



## DanaBump

reeds-my dh has lots of sinus problems, he's just started using the saline spray and he swears by it. (he doesn't snore anymore!!!! w00t)
it's also on my newborn baby checklist to help clear their nose, so not bad to have in the house anyway.


----------



## camishantel

too tired to post too much tonight but here are some pics... Caleb Matthew born March 18th 1:26pm 7lbs 8oz 20.5 inches...
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-18 18.03.14.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14









2011-03-18 19.38.39.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 13









2011-03-18 19.38.51.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Cami! He's precious!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CrazyBird said:


> Congrats cami looking forward to reading your birth story.
> 
> Casey I'm the same, I get excited about seeing the babies born stats increase. Makes me wonder what number I will be :)

haha!! :D Me too! :flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

SOOO cute!!! Congrats Cami!! Welcome to the world Caleb!! :D


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Cami!! Caleb is precious!! :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwww hes gorgeous cami xxxxx

congratulations x
welcome to the worls caleb xx


----------



## chocojen

he is goreous well done cami xxxx


----------



## camishantel

we are up trying to feed now..,. he is still so sleepy


----------



## gertrude

awww he's a cutie!

I'm currently in bed on my own as my OH went to the spare room last night cos of my snoring :blush: I don't mind as I get the whole bed to myself :D but it is bad - same as you girls I think!

but being in bed on my own isn't much fun this morning :( it's my birthday today (35) and I don't have any cuddles :(


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations cami, welcome to the world caleb! He is gorgeous xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Cami. Caleb is adorable!

Happy birthday Gertrude! I too have just woken up alone. Think I can hear DH downstairs messing around on his computer! And he's away tonight so I'll be waking up alone tomorrow too :-( 

I'm so convinced I'm going to go well over with bubs. Think I'll still be here at 42 weeks tearing my hair out! Bubs wasn't even engaged at MW on Thurs. Grrr! So I'm jealous of all you girlies starting to have your precious babas or having possible labour pains. Feels like we'll never meet our little baby! x


----------



## babybefore30

Congrats Cami Caleb is gorgeous. X


----------



## happy_hayley

happy birthday gertrude :cake:

congrats cami, caleb is gorgeous!!!

in a fair bit of pain today just under my ribs across my abdo and i keep getting shooting pains down below they aint too bad just now and again but still not pleasant.

hope everyone is ok


----------



## laura3103

well done cami he is beautiful.x.x.


----------



## nina2011

please help i am experiencing some pain in my left side it hurts to move cough breath laugh hicup do i phone hospital i am 37 weeks and in sooooooo much pain had it for 3 days xxxxxxxx


----------



## happy_hayley

nina2011 said:


> please help i am experiencing some pain in my left side it hurts to move cough breath laugh hicup do i phone hospital i am 37 weeks and in sooooooo much pain had it for 3 days xxxxxxxx

i would even if they just give u advice, good luck!


----------



## JakesMummy

Yes u should it may end upmbeing muscular or something to do with babies position but it is best to get it checked out.

Cami he Is gorgeous - what a great weight too, for gestation!!! The last pic you put up I can see matches perfectly with your profile pic of the ultrasound.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations Cami, Caleb is gorgeous! Xxx

Happy birthday Gertrude! Xxx

Having a hormonal day today. DF woke up and got out of bed without giving me a cuddle. I cried.
He'd been out of bed for over an hour but didn't bother doing any housework so I cane downstairs and he immediately asked to do him breakfast and empty the bins. I cried.
Feeling a bit neglected!!


----------



## gertrude

I don't think I would have cried :D I would have shouted something quite rude :D

thanks for the birthday wishes :) it's been a lovely morning so far (now OH has got up :D) and the weather in brum is fantastic!


----------



## JakesMummy

Happy birthday Gertrude!!!

I'm off to Brighton for the day so if you see what resembles a beached whale on the beach, it's just me :)


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Congratulations Cami, Caleb is gorgeous! Xxx
> 
> Happy birthday Gertrude! Xxx
> 
> Having a hormonal day today. DF woke up and got out of bed without giving me a cuddle. I cried.
> He'd been out of bed for over an hour but didn't bother doing any housework so I cane downstairs and he immediately asked to do him breakfast and empty the bins. I cried.
> Feeling a bit neglected!!

Seriously Cottles - what a total pr*ck! You shouldn't stand for that kind of behaviour from anyone. :nope:

He should be going out his way to do everything he can to help you just now- grrrrrrrrrrrr makes me angry just reading about what he said to you! I sure as h*ll hope you didn't make his breakfast or take the bins out!

xx :hugs:


----------



## smeej

CONGRATS CAMI - Caleb is beautiful.:)

xxxxxxx


----------



## smeej

gertrude said:


> I don't think I would have cried :D I would have shouted something quite rude :D
> 
> thanks for the birthday wishes :) it's been a lovely morning so far (now OH has got up :D) and the weather in brum is fantastic!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :flower: xx


----------



## camishantel

thank you all... I am typing one handed right now but will try to get a birth story up in a little while


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks Smeej! I thought i was being silly!
I took the bin bag out of the bin and left it in front of the fridge so he couldn't get to the food :haha: I did do him cheese on toast though since I was doing some for myself anyway.

We moved house in January and he's still got 2 boxes of clothes sitting in the bedroom so I asked him to empty them. I didnt think that was unreasonable since my ECV is the day after tomorrow and i want to prepare in case something happens and i have to be induced... He tipped the boxes up over the bed then started decorating as an excuse to not put all his clothes away. He's in one of those moods. I'm leaving him to it... And if im fed up this evening, ill be throwing away anything he hasn't put away by bedtime. If it's been in a box for 2 months I figure he won't miss it too much!


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Caleb is gorgeous! Congrats again Cami :)

Happy Birthday Gertrude! :D Hope you have a wonderful day :)

Ahh I dont know if something is happening lol... I keep getting pains like just under my boobs and like period pains low down and some across my back. They dont seem to be regular though.
And more of my plug came out this morning.
Probably nothing will come of it like but Im kinda hoping it does xD


----------



## AmethystDream

He is gorgeous, Cami, congratulations. Hope it went well and you feel alright (other than the inevitable tiredness).

Happy Birthday, Gertrude :happydance:

Well ladies, so much to do and no motivation to do it. My nesting has disappeared without trace of a nest and I genuinely can not be bummed to do a damn thing. My head is up for it but, alas, the flesh appears to be unwilling or unable.

Hope you are all well and I hope Kenny is getting on OK :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol know that feeling! I plonked myself down on my bed about an hour ago with the intent to just write a shopping list then get up and carry on with housework and nursery stuff... But nope! I'm still sat on the bed singing along to the radio. Love a bit of Rolling Stones on a Saturday lunch time!


----------



## AmethystDream

Ha ha ha! Loving that I'm not alone in this.

OH, bless him, is shifting a bloody huge cupboard out of my office to take to the tip and wont let me help him. So I'm sat on the sofa watching it shuffle past the lounge door feeling rather guilty but oddly giggly. 

I'd say it was like the chuckle brothers but he is on his own :haha:


----------



## chocojen

Just got back from out antenatal class, not sure how helpful it was but thats it now all the classes are done!
x


----------



## lilgemsy

I seriously dont know whats going on today.
But I cant stand without having to bend over in pain lol. Loads of pressure down below.
And I have like jelly blobs with blood in coming out of me :| Its gross! I dont know what it is!
At one point I thought Id made a strawberry smoothie in my knicks (sorry tmi but yeah)
Anyone else had anything like this?
Think I should go get showered and go the hospital. I really dont want to stand up though lol.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Happy Birthday Gertrude xx


----------



## AmethystDream

lilgemsy said:


> I seriously dont know whats going on today.
> But I cant stand without having to bend over in pain lol. Loads of pressure down below.
> And I have like jelly blobs with blood in coming out of me :| Its gross! I dont know what it is!
> At one point I thought Id made a strawberry smoothie in my knicks (sorry tmi but yeah)
> Anyone else had anything like this?
> Think I should go get showered and go the hospital. I really dont want to stand up though lol.

Give them a call and get ready to go up, Hun. Definitely get checked out ASAP :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

Happy Birthday Gertrude!!! :cake:

Congratulations Cami! Caleb is gorgeous!!! :yipee: :dance:

tho i'm really not ready for her, i'm jealous of all you ladies who get to snuggle your little ones already...

thinking today is going to be a down day again. spoke with my dr's nurse on thursday about getting me on my anti depressants (we were going to start at 36 weeks anyway as i'm at serious risk for post par tum depression) as this is starting to be a daily thing and she didn't call me back yesterday. hate having to wait til monday...


----------



## caro103

happy Birthday Gertrude :D, gorgeous day for it!

Choco we finally got the sun too! :D

Cami....he is so gorgeous hun! massive congratulations and I can't wait to read your birth story! xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

AmethystDream said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> I seriously dont know whats going on today.
> But I cant stand without having to bend over in pain lol. Loads of pressure down below.
> And I have like jelly blobs with blood in coming out of me :| Its gross! I dont know what it is!
> At one point I thought Id made a strawberry smoothie in my knicks (sorry tmi but yeah)
> Anyone else had anything like this?
> Think I should go get showered and go the hospital. I really dont want to stand up though lol.
> 
> Give them a call and get ready to go up, Hun. Definitely get checked out ASAP :hugs:Click to expand...

missed ur post gem x defo ring up sweetie x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Birthday Gertrude!!

Cami I can't wait to come snuggle him. XX Well done hun. He is really adorable. 

Well today is the super/full moon lets see if any April bumps come. ;)


----------



## camishantel

I am so in love he makes the cutest little noises all the time....


----------



## MissFox

Happy Birthday gertrude!!!! 

DH and I got were talking last night and he really wants me to go talk to a councilor or something because I am so down all the time. I can't get out of it- sure I can be in a great mood and go out iwth my friends and just be happy but at the same time every night I'm crying over stupid little things and I'm not anywhere near myself anymore. Every time I mention feeling like this to my Dr or MW they say "it's normal" but how normal is crying every night or almost every night. 
I'm off ot eat breakfast and start cleaning the house- hopefully miss Rosie will try to come today :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox said:


> Happy Birthday gertrude!!!!
> 
> DH and I got were talking last night and he really wants me to go talk to a councilor or something because I am so down all the time. I can't get out of it- sure I can be in a great mood and go out iwth my friends and just be happy but at the same time every night I'm crying over stupid little things and I'm not anywhere near myself anymore. Every time I mention feeling like this to my Dr or MW they say "it's normal" but how normal is crying every night or almost every night.
> I'm off ot eat breakfast and start cleaning the house- hopefully miss Rosie will try to come today :D

:hugs: It is pretty normal to be overly emotional...I cried over a dead squirral in the road the other day. At things where I would normally stand up for myself I just cry. But to the point where its severe it doesn't hurt to talk to someone that you can also be watch for post parteum depression. I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> tho i'm really not ready for her, i'm jealous of all you ladies who get to snuggle your little ones already...
> 
> thinking today is going to be a down day again. spoke with my dr's nurse on thursday about getting me on my anti depressants (we were going to start at 36 weeks anyway as i'm at serious risk for post par tum depression) as this is starting to be a daily thing and she didn't call me back yesterday. hate having to wait til monday...

My midwife was telling me about the estrogen patch which is suppose to be really good for post partum depression. She said that the people who have asked for it and started it at birth have had a much better time with post partum. She offered it to me, but i'm not really sure i'll be needing it. She just offered it because I have a history of depression.


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww congrats cami he is gorgeous, I'm impressesd how soon you posted his pics :)

Happy birthday gurtrude, hope your having a lovely day. 

Gem maybe its your turn next. 

Hope kenny is getting on ok.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Happy Birthday Gertrude!!!:)


----------



## lilgemsy

I still havent been the hospital or anything lol.
Cant bring myself to go for a shower because I dont want to stand for too long. It hurts just getting up. So been lay curled up in a ball on the couch for the past hour or so. 
I dont think itll be anything happening anyways... theyll probably just say its just a bit of my plug and probably the erosion on my cervix thing again and then Ill have wasted my time yet again.
But if this pain doesnt go soon then Im really gonna have to drag myself there since I dont usually get pains like this with it! D: Ughhhhhh.


----------



## chocojen

Caro pleased you got some of todays glorious weather.
We went and got a chair for the nursey today and last couple of bits of bedding. All we need now is a cot mobile. Tomorrow we are gonna try and get that and also complete all the finishing touches in the nursery and then I will post some pics.

Hope everyone is making the most of this lovely weather xxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

Lovely weather is right!!! It's even beautiful here!!!


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations Cami, he looks adorable x


----------



## smeej

Gem - hope you are ok? Is your mum around?

Can you at least call the hospital and get some advice?


----------



## Tasha360

Cami he is absolutely gorgeous, ill update the 1st page.

Gertrude happy bday hope your having a fab day!

Gem hope your ok defo go into hospital if things dont improve.

I wonder if Kenny has had her twins yet, hope evrythings going smoothly 

Ive had a quiet day at home today. Jaimee has played outside and the twins have slept all day apart from feeds so ive only had Demi clinging onto my leg lol. Think im going to get an early night tonight im shattered xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Gem at least phone the maternity unit- it's what they're there for. Hope you're alright xx

DF is winning award for Dick of the Day.
Every time I sit down, he calls and whines if I don't go running. 
"Get me a drink, clean that paint I dropped off the floor, hold my ladder for me, rescue me from this teeny tiny spider..."

ARGH. stupid little things he can do himself... But I get up to help every time, despite my pelvis making this horrid painful grinding every time I move. 

Then I apparently annoy him formmentioning the pain and get "but you've done nothing all day!!"

Fuckin grr. Just wanted to cry when he said it but then I'll probably get told I'm being crazy and hormonal and I'll want to lamp him.


----------



## MissFox

UGH! So annoying cottleston! Last night DH and I were talking about how I've been slacking on all things housework and I'm sorry- I feel bad but my pain is that bad that I can't do it sometimes and he said "well, you know how it is for me then" UGH! haha.

I feel completely exhausted- having some crampy feelings but nothing much really. I hope I'm not pregnant for too much longer.


----------



## helen1234

blimey were like pringles once we atrat popping were not going to stop.

gem if it gets much worse give them a call tell them whats happening and let them check you out, are you feeling lots of movement.

i lost some plug 2 weeks ago and had some more today i'm not worrying i lost my plug with rhys 4 weeks before labour too, 
my hands are swelling and going down now and i have some corker nose bleeds, had one today in the middle of a childrens park and i couldnt find a tissue lol.
my back and pubic bone are really sore he feels really low down now. mw on monday so hopefully she can tell me its all normal lol cos i dont feel very normal i feel like a whale this time round :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

eeeeee look 4 babies lol

cant wait till the title says 5+ now 

just put few more vids and pics in my journal

ben been feeding 3 hrly today :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

:happydance: YAY BEN!

So exciting to see the number growing!


----------



## bernina

Congratulations cami, Caleb is precious!!!! Good job mommy!!! :crib:

Happy birthday gertrude, hope you're having a lovely day! :cake:

Gem, hope you're feeling a bit better, but please at least phone your dr/mw if the pains are so severe you don't want to get up. 

Cottleston, sorry OH is being such an ass, hope he snaps out of whatever foul mood he's in soon!

MissFox, sorry to hear you've been feeling down, you always sound so upbeat in your posts. I think it's sweet that DH cares enough to recommend talking to someone. As reeds was saying, totally normal to be all over the place with your emotions during pregnancy, I cry all the time or tear up for no good reason, get way too attached to stuffed animals and cute baby things (to the point of tears).

Got some much needed errands done at the mall. Finally have a few short sleeve maternity shirts, I was living in long sleeves and sweaters and literally melting at work. Have 2 work showers next week so wanted a nice little top or two to wear for those. Spent way too much at a maternity store for only having 3 weeks left, but hopefully most of the tees will still work after delivery, will make good nursing tops if nothing else. 

I bought an underwire supportive nursing bra. I have been wearing around a sleep nursing bra for the past few months because it's the only thing that fit. Broke down and bought a 38E (I'm normally a 34C!) but oh man is it comfy and so nice to have the girls back up where they belong!! :holly:

DH bought me a new iPhone for my upcoming birthday (it's not until April 21) because my old blackberry stopped charging well and kept freezing up. I'm in love and am so excited to use the camera on it to take all kinds of baby pics. 

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely Saturday. It's so sunny and nice out, I'm walking around in a tee shirt and jammy pants and loving it!!!


----------



## bernina

Oh yeah we had our infant care class today and it was actually quite fun. Learned how to swaddle, bathe, care for the umbilical cord, what temp the house should be at (67-70 F) which shocked DH because he was convinced we'd have to turn the house into a furnace. I kept telling him that babies are fine, if they seem cool you just put another layer on them or thicker swaddle blanket or swaddle sack. Nurse also said that in the US no need to sterilize bottles (unless on well water), just boil before first use, then after that hot soapy water and air dry (or use dishwasher). So glad to finally have that cleared up. Totally understand that some may still wish to sterilize but feel better knowing that I'm okay with just washing.


----------



## MissFox

Wow Bernina- sounds like you've had a very busy day!!! I have a list of things I needed to get done including having DH help me clean the house. I've started to clean and can't believe what time it is already! No way is this going to get done today! I think I might go lay in bed for a little while see if I can get DH up and moving. It's been raining on and of alll day but the sun was out for a little while.


----------



## SazzleR

Awww I just found out tonight that one of my good friends (DH's best mate's wife) is 10 weeks pregnant! She's due in Oct & will be taking mat leave from Sept so I'll have a mat leave friend for 3 months  Exciting to have a preggo/baby friend! Also nice that 3 of the couples in our social circle will have LOs all within 19 months of each other so everyone is entering that 'next stage' of their lives together. So nights in town & down the pub will be replaced with nights at each other's houses with LOs all tucked up in bed together. Aaawww! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies... Finishing off my hospital bag. No idea what I will/won't need.
Have to pack for c-section just in case... Can you think of anything else I'll need?

Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Hairbrush
Hair ties
Deodorant
Shampoo/conditioner
Face wipes
Moisturiser
Lip balm
Face flannel
Maternity pads
5x massive knickers
Nursing bra (got one in bag, one on the way!)
Breast pads
1x Nightie
1x pyjamas
2x leggings (can be used as pjs if needed)
2x strappy tops (as above)
Phone charger
For DF: spare tshirt, socks, boxers
White notes, snacks/drinks and camera/batteries to go in last minute


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies... Finishing off my hospital bag. No idea what I will/won't need.
> Have to pack for c-section just in case... Can you think of anything else I'll need?
> 
> Toothbrush
> Toothpaste
> Hairbrush
> Hair ties
> Deodorant
> Shampoo/conditioner
> Face wipes
> Moisturiser
> Lip balm
> Face flannel
> Maternity pads
> 5x massive knickers
> Nursing bra (got one in bag, one on the way!)
> Breast pads
> 1x Nightie
> 1x pyjamas
> 2x leggings (can be used as pjs if needed)
> 2x strappy tops (as above)
> Phone charger
> For DF: spare tshirt, socks, boxers
> White notes, snacks/drinks and camera/batteries to go in last minute

looks pretty much like my list!

what about slippers/flip flops? Also a book/magazines incase we are hanging around pain free - LOL?
Going home clothes?


----------



## camishantel

Caleb has the hiccups... poor little man


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

camishantel said:


> Caleb has the hiccups... poor little man

awwww ben has hiccups quite alot, i cant remember him having them that often when he was inside


----------



## camishantel

oh Caleb had them all the time


----------



## bernina

Aww, that's so cute cami!!

How long will you be in the hospital?


----------



## camishantel

I go home tomorrow morning


----------



## MissFox

So cute! I wonder if Rosie will have them- she has them all the time. 

Anyone feeling the effects of the moon? lol. I'm not. Having the calmed day pregnancy wise in a long time. I keep hoping it's the calm before the storm!


----------



## JakesMummy

The moon has had sod all effect on miss Amelia - in fact, she is hiccuping as I type and kicking me in the ribs . So, I think she's very comfy in there!! 

As for hospital bag for yourself, I think you have the basics covered, throw in a couple of carrier bags for any dirty or worn clothes, so at least someone can take them etc I'd recommend snacks such as those go natural bars and maybe A magazine or iPod.


----------



## bernina

Moon isn't doing anything for me either and it is HUGE out the window right now. MissFox I'm having a very calm and comfortable day as well. After feeling terrible Thursday night and most of Friday I'm now feeling fine. I swear bump even went down in size after I finally got all of the gas out of me (drinking tons of water seems to have done the trick, and time of course). 

Is anyone else planning on using the swaddle sacks for baby? At our infant care class they were recommended if your baby kicks free of a tightly swaddled blanket and they just seem so much easier to do at 3 in the morning, and the best part you can undo just the legs to quickly change a diaper without having to unwrap rest of baby. I picked up 2 at Babies R Us on sale for $6 each.
 



Attached Files:







pTRU1-7564789dt.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

Well I've been having some BH for about an hour now but I'm not holding my breath- very well could have to do with cleaning or DH and I DTD.
Bernina- I'm not planning on using those wraps- DH doesn't think we'll be swaddling but I'm going to try it and if Rosie likes it then it will happen so we'll see.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

The moon doesn't even look big... it sure is bright, but i don't see a size difference. :\ 

I definitely am feeling the effects of 35 weeks preggo!! My swelling has increased. :( Keep myself moving though.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Berina I am using them...I got a 3pk on sale at target for 7dollars last weekend. I was stoked. LOL 

I was getting excited earlier this evening I was having contractions about every 6 min but then they just went away...I am waiting for Dh to get home so we can dtd.


----------



## bernina

Great deal on the blankets Reeds!! 

I can't get DH to DTD with me. Ever since I told him dr felt babies head when he did internal exam he's a little weirded out about poking her in the head :) It's kind of cute actually but frustrating too!!!

The moon was much bigger earlier this evening, now it's halfway up in the sky and looking like normal size as well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tj has asked about that...and I was like no you don't need to worry about that. LOL 

It is storming here so I can't see the moon. I keep going out and looking.


----------



## bernina

Ohh I love spring storms!

A little tip I learned today for those with pack n plays, buy the regular fitted sheets not the quilted type. The mattress in a pack n play is already quilted so when you put a quilted sheet on top of it it's much too thick for a newborn to sleep on. The fitted sheets however (also made by pack n play) fit very well and make a much safer looking sleep surface for a newborn. We're planning to use the pack n play in our room as her bed for the first few weeks/months.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We have the crib set up in our room already. He will share our room for a while...I have 3 older children and only a 4 bedroom house. I don't mind him being in with us...its actually convient. :)


----------



## bernina

Oh that's great that you're able to fit the crib in your room. There really isn't a convenient place to put it in ours so that's why we decided on the pack n play. After she's sleeping in her own room (probably when I go back to work) then we'll use the pack n play downstairs for naps. 

How old are your other kids Reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like a good plan. I figure he will be in our room til my oldest goes to college...which is only 2 years away. I FEEL SO OLD!!! lol


----------



## DanaBump

i'm going to be using the swaddlers as well. reeds, i got mine at target too only i got the fleece ones as i'm thinking it'll still be a little chilly when she gets here.
sam, something for ryan to keep in mind is rosie will feel best being swaddled, as she's used to being in such a tight environment. plus, a lot of times they'll throw their arms around which keeps them awake, so by swaddling you stop that. i'm sure he'll figure that out tho.

had a good day with dh today. went up to family lake house and spent some time with my parents and our dogs. not too many weekends before abby'll be here, so wanted to get in some good quality time. we were planning on going for a brunch buffet tomorrow, tho not real sure since i may just want to stay home and clean.


----------



## MissFox

Sounds like you had a good day Dana. :D
Yea- she'll be swaddled but you're so right- he's so picky and argumentative

The cabin has a bedroom and a loft so we will have the bed in the baby's room while she's still little and then later on we will move our bed up to the loft (once she's sleeping more and I wont have to go up and down the ladder all night long). Getting the last of the supplies (sheet rock, etc) for the bathroom tomorrow and it will be done early next week for us to move. Cutting it close and all but it's fine haha. I'm actually getting more excited to move.


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Cami, Caleb is a little cutie!

Just got back from a lovely weekend away in the Lake District with OH. Went to the Beatrix Potter museum and got really excited about coming back at some point with a LO in tow!


----------



## smeej

hey, has anyone heard from Gems? Just wondering as haven't heard anything since she was having those bad pains yesterday afternoon?


----------



## smeej

awww Loopy.... that sounds lovely! :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Ugh...been cramping off and on since yesterday...Im guessing its just lo digging in deeper..lol :)


----------



## MissFox

Stupid supermoon didn't work for me! I'm a little disappointed and now convinced Rosie is going to be late. 
No- haven't heard from Gem.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I kept waking up in the night and any time I turned onto my back it hurt sooo much I thought I was going to burst! Blaming the supermoon for that :haha:

Thanks for the hospital bag suggestions ladies... Completely forgot to pack socks and maternity jeans for coming home in lol


----------



## DanaBump

cottleston if you want a good checklist, go to thebump.com includes what you should pack for dh and baby. of course some of the things are optional, but i definitely gives you a good idea.

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregna...rticles/checklist-packing-a-hospital-bag.aspx


----------



## happy_hayley

had a fair bit of pain this morning across my abdo and had pressure and shooting pains down there aswell, my right side of my back is in agony as if i have pulled it, the pressure and shooting pains eased off now just a twinge now and again this bloody pain in my back really hurts every time i move.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've been thinking about Gem too, fx'd her and Ollie are okay xx


----------



## DanaBump

does anyone have gem on facebook?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gem usually even updates from the hospital. I hope everything is ok...

The supermoon didn't work for me either but did get some crazy contractions that I thought were gonna lead somewhere. Today the pressure dwn there is crazy and every time I stand up I feel like I am gonna pee my pants. Fun fun. I am gonna try to stay as busy as possible any maybe just maybe things will get going.


----------



## CrazyBird

Hope Gem is ok xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh I hope everythings ok gem xx

I just woke up from a nap and (tmi) had to rush to the loo with bum sickness. :( I've barely even eaten today and have no idea where it's come from. Feel really sick and crampy now.
I wish this was the fabled "clearout" but deep down I know I've just got a bad tummy.


----------



## MissFox

Really hope Gem is ok. Been thinking about her and Ollie all day. 

Cottleston- hope it's the start but don't you just hate knowing that it isn't. Happy 38 weeks!


----------



## caro103

Hope all is ok Gem! 

Lost some of my plug earlier I think :D, prob nothing but exciting all the same! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks Sam! It is a bit frustrating but at least i get to see him at my pre-ECV scan tomorrow!
To mark my 38 weeks, I have finally bought the cot mattress. I know he won't use it for a while as he'll be in a Moses basket for the first few months but I just found out I got a £200 bonus in vouchers from work... Vouchers that can be used in babies r us, mothercare and Argos to name a few... So work paid for the mattress lol!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh hope gems ok.. I don't have her on Facebook either. 

Ive decorated and cleaned all day and nothing seems to phase baby - not even one Braxton hick! Blah!!! In all honesty I want her in as long as possible but things like putting my shoe on hurt real bad now!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

What was the last thing Gem posted about?? Is she about to pop?! 

Cottles-- love that you refereed to it as bum sickness. I call it the same. :rofl: I hope you feel better though. I hate days that have bum sickness in them!!


----------



## chocojen

Hi no I don't have her on face book either I hope she is ok. We have spent all day today finishing the nursery and it is all done now. I have taken photos but oh is using computer so not able to post them til tomorrow. If anyone hears from gem please let us all know x


----------



## lilgemsy

cant use this blinking thing properly so just updating quickly.

been admitted to hospital. theyre not quite sure whats going on but the pains keep getting really bad then suddenly stopping for a few hours then starting again.
been bleeding really heavy and its not from the erosion this time and they cant seem to find exactly where its from so i think thats the main concern.
quite worried as theyve said theres definately something going on but theyre not 100% sure what it is!
im been kept in till at least the bleeding stops... which atm doesnt seem like any time soon.
theyve told my mum to be on standby just incase im going into labour. 

hope everyone is well... ill try and catch up properly when im home! x


----------



## caro103

aww gem :hugs:, least your in the right place! we were all getting worried about you! 

And don't be daft about catching up with the rest of us! just look after yourself and lil Ollie ;) xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

:hugs: Gem! Your in the right place! Keep your head up, the doctors will know how to handle things. :flower:

So, here are a few of the pics from my preggo photo shoot. DH and I didn't get to have a proper wedding photographer (just a friend with a nice camera), so we thought we'd make up for it with pregnancy. These are just a few. We have some more that we love.
 



Attached Files:







michaelscam.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 11









mikepic.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 11









Ashbelly.png
File size: 170.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## helen1234

Awww that photo shoot is fab great keepsake to have.

Hope everything goes well gem, your in the best place x


----------



## caro103

gorgeous pics casey! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gem praying all goes ok. XX

Casey those are great pics.


----------



## JakesMummy

Gem hope they work out what's going on . I'm completely stumped too, but I agree that you are in the best place possible. Take care x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Gem I hope they find out what's going on. As everyone has said, you're in the right place. Praying it's all over soon and you and bubs are ok xxxx

Casey, those pics are lovely! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

lovely pics casey :)

slowly but surely figuring out how to use this daft touchscreen lol.
trying to stay online to take my mind off the pains etc a bit.
im on a ward with 4 beds and im the only one in here! can hear someone screaming down the hall though! scary haha.


----------



## Tasha360

Great pics Casey.

Thinking of you Gem your in the best place.

Sounds like theres a few more of us getting closer to popping soo exciting. 

I dont seem to have had a very productive day today. Been on my feet most of the day but just been sorting out all the kids and doing housework and cooking tea etc. Stu has been really good helping, im worrying about when he has to go back to work next week. Ive just sat down with a glass of Rose wine so hopefully ill get to drink it in peace before the next feed. Ruby is fast asleep and Harley is having a swing in his Rainforest rocker.

Have any of you bought a slumber bear? I got one and its a god send. Its a teddy that has a sound box in it that plays womb noises. It seems to settles the twins off really well when they are being fussy.

xx


----------



## lilgemsy

oh and forgot to say before theyve put a drip needle in my hand an said its just incase i have to go to theatre in a rush :s 
so im shittin one kinda lol.
they fucked my vein up in my hand putting it in an its swelled up bigtime so its in my wrist now!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh, Tasha I was meaning to get one thanks for the reminder!

Fingers crossed for you gem xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww gem hope your ok, your in the best place. 

Lovely pics casey.


----------



## DanaBump

gem-glad to at least know you're being closely watched, sure hope they figure it out real soon!

tasha-i was considering getting one of those, glad to know they work as the store down the street has them. if we can't get her settled one night, that'll be our first thing we try.


----------



## cola pops

Wow Gem, your really been put through it hun. Thinking about you and hoping all goes well, and your home soon xx


----------



## lisaed

hope your ok gem which hospital are you in?


----------



## happy_hayley

awww gem thinkin of u hope it is sorted soon


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Take care Gem, hope they're looking after you and ollie properly :) xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

lisaed said:


> hope your ok gem which hospital are you in?

whiston. you know it?

latest update, been given steroid injections to strengthen babies lungs just incase i get made to deliver tomorrow!
(injections dont half sting lol)
by the sounds of things, depending on what the consultant says tomorrow then i could be gettin a c-section.
no definite answers though... always maybes and ifs so kinda peeved.

anyone heard anything on kennyb, btw? surely shes had hers by now! keep thinking about her.


----------



## SazzleR

Gem - sounds scary but be brave. They'll look after you. And you might get to meet Ollie soon!

Tasha - I am sooooooo jealous that you're enjoying a glass of wine! I can't wait to get a nice cold glass of white in my hand. Mmmmmmm! x


----------



## lisaed

yeah i know it, i had mine in the womens tho and this time on the wirral! at least your in the best place and know your little one will be with you soon! 
i see consultant tuesday to find out about my delivery!
hope all goes well
lots of love and good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

i was supposed to be in the womens but asked for a transfer since whiston is in walking distance from my house lol. can actually see my house from the bed im in!
good luck for tuesday! x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gorgeous pics casey xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: gem xx

i know what u mean bout the injections...ouch !


----------



## chocojen

Thinking of you gem. Good to see you back on here you had us all worried for a while there x


----------



## Tasha360

yep i had the injections too ouchy xx


----------



## MissFox

Beautiful pics casey! 

Thanks for checking in Gem! We were all worried and thinking of you! Hope all goes well!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm also wondering if Kenny has had her babies yet.... :shrug: Anyone?


----------



## wishingonastar

Not sure how I missed this thread!
I'm due 5th april with my second (two under two...eek!)
Started having back pain yesterday and had it most of today so am hopeful I'll go without being induced this time though would rather it holds off til tue as its OH's birthday tomorrow! Lol

Hope you all have speedy labours and your babies arrive safe and sound :flower:


----------



## smeej

lilgemsy said:


> lisaed said:
> 
> 
> hope your ok gem which hospital are you in?
> 
> whiston. you know it?
> 
> latest update, been given steroid injections to strengthen babies lungs just incase i get made to deliver tomorrow!
> (injections dont half sting lol)
> by the sounds of things, depending on what the consultant says tomorrow then i could be gettin a c-section.
> no definite answers though... always maybes and ifs so kinda peeved.
> 
> anyone heard anything on kennyb, btw? surely shes had hers by now! keep thinking about her.Click to expand...

You are in the best place Gem - and if a C-Section is the safest option for you and ollie, then dont worry about it. Also, you can't go on in being so much pain and discomfort for much longer, and you deserve a break and to meet your little man!

Try and gets a good nights rest!

xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Ugh baby is so low I feel like everytime she pushes her head against my cervix, my waters will burst. Here is a couple of pics..shes dropping at a steady rate..
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6511.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCF6514.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JakesMummy

Haha! Please excuse the pink sheep PJ bottoms - about the only thing I am comfortable in!


----------



## JakesMummy

Welcome wishingonastar!


----------



## MissFox

Getting quite low Jakes!!! Great bump!


----------



## DanaBump

just got really sad. tho i didn't like everything that went along with pregnancy, i love being pregnant and being able to have my baby with me wherever i go. in 3 weeks time i won't be able to do that. rubbing my belly always calms me at work and now i'll have to be a part from her. while i'm anxious and ready to meet her, can't help me reflect on what i wont be able to do..


----------



## wishingonastar

Thanks jakesmummy :)

I'm like that...soon as I'm home and not leaving the house for a while I get in one of my loose bottoms and slouch...heaven! Been in maternity trackie bottoms all today and loved it!

I'm rubbish at telling when bumps have dropped but looked at your pics and we have same shape belly...lol :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I want a dropped bump! Toby loves it up top with his head in my ribs. And his feet trying to kick his way through my cervix or something. Right now I'd rather have the pressure down below than the constant jabbing. Ouchie.


----------



## MissFox

Dana- that is one thing I keep thinking about. DH says sometimes it seems like I don't want her to come but really I like having her with me all the time. I get upset about going back to work and not having her with me- but at the same time I'm so ready for her to be here. 
Tuesday we are supposed to get the last of the insulation and sheetrock upin the cabin and then we can start to move things in after that. I'm excited for that to happen. I'm in so much pain and want my baby here but at the same time I want to get everything moved out first. I want to have her bed setup even if I have ot do unpacking while she is here I just don't want her to come while we are trying to get out of the house we're in. BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WANT HER HERE NOW! UGH! It's very very frustrating.


----------



## bernina

Welcome wishingonastar :wave:

Gem, so glad to hear that you're being taken care of. Hope the bleeding stops and they're able to give you some answers tomorrow. Sorry the shots hurt so much.

Tasha, I have something similar to the bear, it's a little sheep with womb noises, heartbeat, rain, whales, etc. So glad to hear that it works.

JakesMummy, great bump pic, you are quite low!!!


----------



## happy_hayley

welcome wishingonastar :wave:
LO was majorly moving last nite it was as if she was trying to break out through my belly button lol i cant wait to meet her not long now 5 weeks 2 days it cant come quick enough.

hope everyone is ok


----------



## happy_hayley

got my appointment with the obstetrician 2moro about this heart murmur sort of dreading what they will say lucky OH is comin wiv me.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck Hayley!
ECV time now... Eeek!


----------



## chocojen

Good luck Cottleson and haylet, hope your appointments go well today.

Gem all my thoughts are with you and Ollie today you really have had a rough pregnancy!

I know what you guys mean about your bumps, I love being pregnant (now I am not being sick) I cant believe its only 4-5 weeks til our little man will be here! I will really miss having a bump and think I will want anothe one fairly quickly although because of work it will be at least 18 months before we cant try again in order to qualify for mat leave.

We had a crazy busy weekend but (hopefully as you all know I am rubbish at adding photos) here are the fruits of our labour and oour now finished nursery which I am so pleased with!
 



Attached Files:







P1050625.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10









P1050627.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9









P1050629.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 9









P1050630.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9









P1050631.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessop27

thats an amazing nuresery choco!
goodluck hayley and cottleston :)


----------



## babybefore30

Congratulations Cami - Caleb is gorgeous.

Gem I hope all goes well I am sure the doctors will make the right decision for you and Ollie.

Good Luck CottlestonPie.

I am feeling a bit crappy today have been on mat leave for 3 weeks and I am bored now, have sorted out the nursery and cleaned my house top to bottom have a basket full of ironing to do but that is it. I just know I am going to go massively overdue as well so could still be sitting here in 7 weeks with no baby. Boo


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem - Glad you are in the right place but blimey! Take care of you and Olllie and let us know how you are getting on when you can :hugs:

Wishingonastar - Hey Hun <waves> good to have you onboard.

Jen, Jakesmummy and Casey - Such lovely pics, thanks for sharing!

CottlestonPie - You feeling OK about it all? Relax the best you can and fingers crossed that LO is cooperative. 

Y'all are right, no update from Kenny. Hope all is OK and she is cuddling her little 2 as we type.

Not much to report here, to be honest. Little fella is the most active little person i've ever carried, to the point of it being quite uncomfortable that he moves so strongly, but he is doing well and we are slowly (slllllooooooooowly) managing to get the house sorted for his arrival.

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## chocojen

Kenny did say she wouldnt be able to update until she got home from hospital as she doesnt have the internet on her phone.

x


----------



## cola pops

Jakes- I know what you mean, sometimes feels like she's screwing her head really far down. Your bump is lovely though x
Jen-Thats a lovely nursery x
Gem- Good luck today xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks for your comments girls - I feel small somedays and we are having a quiet day today but I know shell be making up for it later or tomorrow. Have to drive 100 miles today to follow oh as he us taking one of our cars to auction and I have to bring him back . Reeeeeeaaalllly cannot be bothered!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

Hope your appointment goes ok hayley :hugs:

Choc - nursery looks lovely


----------



## lilgemsy

that nursey is gorgeous jen :)

ugh im still none the wiser of what theyre doin with me today! so frustrated.
im in here over night again though defo. 
waiting on a scan.
also being used as a case study for students :s lol weird.


----------



## chocojen

How frustrating Gem, let us know when you have had your scan. Hope all is ok. Must be strange having students but good on you for agreeing to it it will really help them in their learning
xxx


----------



## lisaed

Gem hope your scan shows what the problem is and they can sort it out, its good that your so close to home!
my doctor has just called me to tell me that they are concerned about how low my haemoglobin is and i may need a blood transfusion :(


----------



## DanaBump

was going to do 3.5 hours of work today and then head for our last u/s until baby is here, however 5 hours of sleep does not allow me to do anything other than stare blankly at the tv and drool. so, i'm staying home those 3.5 hours in hopes that i can muster up the energy to at least go put gas in the car before i leave.


----------



## Tasha360

Welcome wishingonastar ill add you to the due date list.You'll be fine with 2 under two, i've got 4 under 4 and have found im actually more organized now.
Great bump jakes definately looks low
Dana i know what you mean, i hated the last few weeks of my pregnancy but i miss my bump and being able to feel the babies move inside me.
Hayley hope the appt goes well, my 2 boys have heart murmurs and holes in their hearts.
Jen your nursery is gorgeous, im jealous i cant have one lol.
Let us know how the scan goes Gem hope you get some answers.
Cottleston hope the ECV is going well and little man is co operating.

The midwife has been again this morning, Harley is back to his birth weight and Ruby is just 20g off so doing well. Harley cord is still on too, he doesnt want to let it go. Ruby's came off 4 days after they were born. Got to see the health visitor on Wednesday now and then the mw again next Monday when hopefully we will be discharged.
Me and Stu have decided we are going to get married. We have booked it for 16th July which is also my birthday and the day we met, we got engaged 3 years ago on my birthday too. cant afford a big wedding so it'll just be a cheap registry office wedding. 
xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww congratulations Tasha that's wonderful!! Xx

ECV went really well... Toby is no longer breech (for now!) and I have a follow up appointment on 1st April to make sure he's not flipped back. I'm so pleased!


----------



## lisaed

congratulations tasha x


----------



## caro103

Congrats Tasha! thats lovely news :D

Cottles...yay! so glad it worked, hope he stays put now!

wishingonastar...welcome! we have the same due date :D:D

gem hope you get some decisions soon!

Choco-love the nursery! :D, its worked so well!

ahh I've missed loads of updates, but hope all is well with everyone. I'm going to have an afternoon on the sofa after kinda over doing the cleaning this morning, nearly fainted in the shower :D.

Xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

lisaed - do they think you would respond to iron supplements? Spatone (its ironrich water in sachets) works really quickly if you have 2 a day, my hb levels went up by 0.8 in 10 days. It might not stop you needing a transfusion but it might make you feel a helluva lot better! You may have already tried it but it's done me so much good I have to tell everyone!

x


----------



## lisaed

2ndtimeAbz said:


> lisaed - do they think you would respond to iron supplements? Spatone (its ironrich water in sachets) works really quickly if you have 2 a day, my hb levels went up by 0.8 in 10 days. It might not stop you needing a transfusion but it might make you feel a helluva lot better! You may have already tried it but it's done me so much good I have to tell everyone!
> 
> x

i'll mention it thanks! i have been on iron tablets 3 times a day since 28 weeks but it has only risen by 0.5 i think because im sick so often i dont absorb enough of it. I also take two different types of anti sickness meds and have to give myself injections everyday to prevent blood clots because i cant walk due to spd! it has been a very different experience to my last pregnancy so im open to trying anything that helps at this point :shrug:


----------



## smeej

Cottles - that's great news - you must be so relieved!! xx

Gems - frustrating that you are still playing the waiting game, but hopefully scan will provide some more answers x

Choco - perfect nursery for your little boy!x

Tasha - congrats on the forthcoming wedding - It''l be lovely to have it small and intimate with your own family xx

Lisaed - hope they sort out your haemoglobin levels - Ive had transfusions in the past and they are really nothing to worry about and make you feel soo much better if you are anaemic! xx


I have midwide at 3.30 today for general check up - then another Consultant scan tomorrow to check fluid levels again as they they were so high last week.

I have still lost my voice - it's so frustrating !
Also still feel sh*tty - have no appetitie and lots of nausea - can it be quite common for nausea to return in late pregnancy?


----------



## DanaBump

OMG!!! i've gained 3 pounds in a week!!!!!!! i know she's gaining and i'm gaining water, but 3 pounds in a week?!?!?!?!?!?! :cry:


CONGRATULATIONS TASHA & STU!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## caro103

Stay away from the scales Dana! its not really worth knowing :)

smeej, hope all goes well with midwife and consultant!

lisa, ouch sounds like you've been on a v bumpy journey. Are they going to deliver you early? One of the girls I know irl from anti natal grp had an elective cs at about 37wks last week cos her spd was so terrible xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> OMG!!! i've gained 3 pounds in a week!!!!!!! i know she's gaining and i'm gaining water, but 3 pounds in a week?!?!?!?!?!?! :cry:

I completely feel your pain. I think I gain about 2-5 lbs every time I go to the doctor. This has been in 2 week intervals. I start the weekly ones this week. Not looking forward to the weight gain then. :( 

I kinda gave up eating perfect. I was eating fine, and still gaining, so I figured fuck it! I want CHOCOLATE!!! :blush:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha360 said:


> Welcome wishingonastar ill add you to the due date list.You'll be fine with 2 under two, i've got 4 under 4 and have found im actually more organized now.
> Great bump jakes definately looks low
> Dana i know what you mean, i hated the last few weeks of my pregnancy but i miss my bump and being able to feel the babies move inside me.
> Hayley hope the appt goes well, my 2 boys have heart murmurs and holes in their hearts.
> Jen your nursery is gorgeous, im jealous i cant have one lol.
> Let us know how the scan goes Gem hope you get some answers.
> Cottleston hope the ECV is going well and little man is co operating.
> 
> The midwife has been again this morning, Harley is back to his birth weight and Ruby is just 20g off so doing well. Harley cord is still on too, he doesnt want to let it go. Ruby's came off 4 days after they were born. Got to see the health visitor on Wednesday now and then the mw again next Monday when hopefully we will be discharged.
> Me and Stu have decided we are going to get married. We have booked it for 16th July which is also my birthday and the day we met, we got engaged 3 years ago on my birthday too. cant afford a big wedding so it'll just be a cheap registry office wedding.
> xxx

Congratulations on getting married!!! July 16th is a great date!! Thats when me and DH got married and we will celebrating 6 years of married bliss on that day!! :happydance:


Dana- I gained 2 in a week and i go back tomorrow to see what the damage is..LOL:haha: I figure we are almost done and can loose it after they get here!!


----------



## DanaBump

caro103 said:


> Stay away from the scales Dana! its not really worth knowing :)
> 
> smeej, hope all goes well with midwife and consultant!
> 
> lisa, ouch sounds like you've been on a v bumpy journey. Are they going to deliver you early? One of the girls I know irl from anti natal grp had an elective cs at about 37wks last week cos her spd was so terrible xx

i wish i could avoid them, but with weekly dr's visits unfortunately i can not. :nope:


----------



## chocojen

Well done Tpby for moving round, now stay put!!! Bet you are over the moon Cottleson

TAshsa congratulations on the wedding great news.

Gem gope scan went well.

Caro I am gonna sit down for a bit too, have a book I am loving at the moment so think I might sit in the garden and read for a bit before tackling the ironing and hoovering, I swear being a housewife is just as much hard work as working!!


----------



## chocojen

My MW/Dr has not weighed me once during this pregnancy and I dont intend getting on scales either!!!


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> My MW/Dr has not weighed me once during this pregnancy and I dont intend getting on scales either!!!

must be a UK thing cuz they weigh me all.the.time. apparently if i gain too much then they get concerned about fluid or whatever. i get measured too even if i've just had an ultrasound. dr's get sued for everything here, so they cover themselves something good. unfortunately, this means i've been weight conscious this whole time.

emmys- i'm hoping the bf will help get what i gained off and then some. i'm not eating that poorly, thinking it's mostly water as i've noticed my feet are swollen and i can no longer wear my rings.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> My MW/Dr has not weighed me once during this pregnancy and I dont intend getting on scales either!!!
> 
> must be a UK thing cuz they weigh me all.the.time. apparently if i gain too much then they get concerned about fluid or whatever. i get measured too even if i've just had an ultrasound. dr's get sued for everything here, so they cover themselves something good. unfortunately, this means i've been weight conscious this whole time.Click to expand...

Yea, i've been getting weighed every single visit too. As well as measured. I'm measuring right on target... and i've been gaining (what I think is) a lot since third trimester started, but the midwives don't seen concerned... so it's just me that's upset about it. :wacko:


----------



## DanaBump

well i started out bigger so i was hoping to get away with only a 20 lb gain. however, right now i'm at 21 and i still have 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## lisaed

caro103 said:


> Stay away from the scales Dana! its not really worth knowing :)
> 
> smeej, hope all goes well with midwife and consultant!
> 
> lisa, ouch sounds like you've been on a v bumpy journey. Are they going to deliver you early? One of the girls I know irl from anti natal grp had an elective cs at about 37wks last week cos her spd was so terrible xx

i find out tomorrow i was just concerned about them interfering because i had a previous section and was hoping for vbac and they said if they start me off i may need another section! however i just threw up in my hands because i couldn't get up in time (tmi) so maybe its time to give in haha


----------



## HappiestMom

CottlestonPie said:


> Aww congratulations Tasha that's wonderful!! Xx
> 
> ECV went really well... Toby is no longer breech (for now!) and I have a follow up appointment on 1st April to make sure he's not flipped back. I'm so pleased!

OMG hun why didnt you tell us on the other thread....I have been talking about you with Busy and Tiff and we we all hoping that he would flip..that is soo great!!!! soo happy for you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

YAY TOBY! 
Congrats Tasha!!! DH's Best friend is getting married that day too and we're also celebrating my grampa 75th birthday that day (it's the 19th though). 
Jen your nursery is ADORABLE! I can't wait to get mine set up.
Dana- Crazy but I also gained 3lbs at my 36 week appointment then I went to the Dr the next week and had lost 1lb. So was still at 2lbs in 2 weeks. Made me happy! 36 week though I was pretty swollen and my belly had grown a lot so that's when they checked and found out AFI was good and so was Rosie's size.


----------



## AmethystDream

Ohh Congratulations, Tasha :happydance:


----------



## smeej

just back from midwife - 

Bubs is 3/5 engaged! 
Also I'm measuring 44 weeks due to her being large and all the excess amniotic fluid - no wonder i feel like a beached whale and can hardly move!!

She also thinks it's likely that nature will take it's course and that i'll go into labour before my induction/section date in 2 weeks. In alot of ways I hope I do............I just need to ge my voice back first!

I really don't see how ican possible grow any more without exploding!


----------



## babybefore30

Congrats Tasha - I got married in July it is a lovely month. Blimey Smeeji I feel for you, hopefully baby will come out soon. I have been so lazy today have just sat on the computer playing games at least I have been cleaning but will need to get back into tomorrow as have a pile of ironing to do.


----------



## chocojen

Blimey smej!!!!

Anyone heard from gem? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just got back from Dr..nothing exctiting. Was having contractions while on NST but nothing major just the fun old BH. He has slowed down in growth but since she had a hard time with head measurment she thinks is off...he is about 7lbs 10oz now...he is so scrunched in there. His feet are up over his head and it looks like he is scratching his head with his toes. LOL We are all set up for a amino and unduction next monday...have to be there at 8 am. So in 1 weeks I should have my baby!! WOOOOHOOO


----------



## cola pops

Lovely news Tasha congratulations xx
Blimey Smeej, hopefully won't be long for you. At least 1st babies are less likely to disengage their heads (or so I have been told), unlike mine who keeps trying it and popping back out again, Lol xx
Pleased your little one has turned for you cottlestone, was it painfull?


----------



## cola pops

Ahh Reeds, it must be lovely knowing you only have to wait a week. I keep saying 3 weeks to go, and everyone keeps reminding me, it could be 5.......meanies x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

cola pops said:


> Ahh Reeds, it must be lovely knowing you only have to wait a week. I keep saying 3 weeks to go, and everyone keeps reminding me, it could be 5.......meanies x

Oh, I am sooo close to slapping the next person that says "most first time babies are late". 

LOL! I have 4 weeks left! 4!! You got that!! :flower:


----------



## babybefore30

Hah hah Casey - everyone keeps telling me that to - if I go overdue I have another 7 weeks on maternity leave with no baby - why oh why did I have to get signed off.


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats tasha. 

Reeds how exciting, wish I was told I would be having my baby next week. 

Cottles glad bubs has moved, hope he stays that way. Did it feel any different to have a breech baby?

Wow smeej, hopefully baby will some soon.


----------



## MissFox

EVERYONE SAYS IT!!! 
You know it could be more!!! SHHHSH YOUR MOUTH! IM ASKING FOR A SWEEP DAMMIT! I'd rather ask for that than have to have a c-section because my hips have dislocated from walking up the stairs or whatever. Just found out too from my midwife that with hypermobility there is a chance that the epidural might not work (if I end up getting one) and that if it does we have to be very careful on how high to push my legs up since they will keep going and she doesn't want to cause damage. 
Yup. I'm 37 weeks and 4 days pregnant and I'm done. I keep hoping and hoping that I don't make it to 40 weeks 

Oh and if my shoulder would stop popping out that would be great too :D


----------



## loopy82

That's great Cottleston, was the procedure itself ok? Got my next midwife appointment on Wednesday and really don't think baby has moved much so I could be having one soon! Have got an Indian head massage tomorrow, still have a small hope that she might turn if I'm relaxed enough.

Congratulations Tasha! Bet you'll have a wonderful day no matter how you do it.


----------



## CottlestonPie

MrsJerome said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Aww congratulations Tasha that's wonderful!! Xx
> 
> ECV went really well... Toby is no longer breech (for now!) and I have a follow up appointment on 1st April to make sure he's not flipped back. I'm so pleased!
> 
> OMG hun why didnt you tell us on the other thread....I have been talking about you with Busy and Tiff and we we all hoping that he would flip..that is soo great!!!! soo happy for you!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol sorry hun! Was planning on a nice big update on the other thread this evening!! But thank you!!! :D

It did kinda hurt a bit when they started. Getting head from ribs was a bit painful. The rest, the actual turning felt like a chinese burn... And my tummys a bit sensitive but it was nowhere near painful enough for pain relief or anything. And it only lasted 5 minutes or so.

I'm bring so paranoid though. Convinced he's already turned back because he's so active today. I'm gonna keep an eye on the movements and see what the midwife says tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem - Hope you and Ollie are doing alright, chick. 

Been trying so hard to get things done and it isn't going as well as I would like. The joys of owning a big old house and trying to fix it when having a baby :dohh:

So after a whole host of Braxton Hicks and coughing so hard that I slightly pulled just under my bump, I've decided that tonight I am on strike.

Craving chips and gravy (oh and cornichons :cloud9:) and then marble cake with bananas. I can have all of it except the bananas, I forgot to get those from the shop. Enjoy your evenings ladies, I flipping plan to :blush::flower:


----------



## MissFox

I GOT MY BIRTH PLAN FINISHED!! I put some really cute graphics on it and I am going to go pick up some thicker pretty paper to print it on. I'm pretty excited that i finally got it done :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

MissFox said:


> I GOT MY BIRTH PLAN FINISHED!! I put some really cute graphics on it and I am going to go pick up some thicker pretty paper to print it on. I'm pretty excited that i finally got it done :D

:happydance: fancy sharing ??

i love reading birth plans !


----------



## DanaBump

i'll post later about the awful that was my ultrasound today, still really upset over how she treated me. 

i guess i don't understand the big thing about the birth plans? they hospital just gave me a 4 page form with options, and that's it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MissFox great news on the birth plan. Finally makes it feel like there is a end in sight huh? I hope she comes sooner rather than later for you...and whats up with your shoulder?

Any news on Gem?

Tasha CONGRATS!!

Cottles hopes ur little man stays head down. XX


----------



## wishingonastar

tasha - congratulations on the imminent wedding :yipee: and great news on the twins weight gain :thumbup:

lisa - if you haven't done already perhaps also try googling iron rich foods and see if there's any you can stomach? after i gave birth to isabel my level was 7 and they wanted to give a blood transfusion but i refused it and built it back up with iron tablets and specific food (like broccoli and apricot). I'm on iron tablets again now as its dropping and having a toddler plus newborn with low iron is not an option this time!!! hope yours comes up again soon :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Just thought i would share that I have finally packed my hospital bag...YAY!! lol :yipee:


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Just thought i would share that I have finally packed my hospital bag...YAY!! lol :yipee:

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Just thought i would share that I have finally packed my hospital bag...YAY!! lol :yipee:

Woohoo!! It's such a weight off isn't it? After today mine are now packed and they're staying in the back of the car!!
Only thing not in there are white notes and camera.

Super pleased right now... Just checked my trace from earlier and there's a little note saying Toby is LOA... even before he went breech he was LOP which is sunny side up, so he's turned round and isn't back to back anymore woo!


----------



## MissFox

Dana- sorry to hear about the ultra sound hope it's not bad news

Rainbow- file is too big so I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## MissFox

Yyyaaaaaayyyyy!!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

It totally takes the pressure off....I know im having a planned c-section at 39 weeks but if i were to go any earlier my hubby wouldn't have a clue what to pack..LOL:haha:


----------



## lilgemsy

tash congrats on the engagement :) xx

still cant catch up proper as still in hosptal an computer is crap lol
still waiting on scan T_T probably be tomorrow now :/


----------



## Tasha360

Thought id share some more recent piccies
 



Attached Files:







100_2167.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









100_2179.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









100_2187.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









100_2162.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7









100_2181.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smeej

Tasha360 said:


> Thought id share some more recent piccies

Tasha - your pics are beautiful :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

congrats tasha .x.x. 

been a busy day today as it was gerties 2nd bday and we had a party luckly my friend throw it at her house so i just had to turn up.
also had to go to my house to sort out the bills and do some cleaning (nesting) i was scrubbing a clean bath and sink lol.
got to wait for flooring to be delievered tomorrow and think i might see if it hard to do or not as i'm very impatient at the moment and i dont think i can wait for someone to do it for me as i want it done NOW lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emmy's wooohoo! I still haven't done my bag. I have his done but been procastinatin mine. LOL SInce I only have a week I better get it done. 

Tasha your family is adorable and I here by name you mommy of the year! Oh my gosh I don't know how you do it. Amazing.


----------



## Tasha360

awww thank you hun, they are soo worth it!

Happy 2nd bday to Gertie xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Tasha- Great pics!! Your family is adorable!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Aww great pics Tasha!!! All your kids are so cute! 
Rainbow- I'm putting my birthplan on FB b/c it's easier that way right now lol. 

BTW Let me know if any of you want to be FB friends too.


----------



## happy_hayley

sick of this abdo pain now. yesterday when i was out shopping it felt like my belly button was trying 2 split open it was agony. i cant even have a good stretch anymore without somewhere hurting. i havent packed my hospital bag yet just dont seem to be able to bring myself to do it dont know why it aint that big a thing lol. 
hope everyone is ok 

tasha congrats on the wedding :wedding:


----------



## SazzleR

I haven't actually packed my bag yet. Everything I need is laid out on the spare bed, including all DH's stuff, but just can't decide what bag or bags to put it all in! 

Full term today. Woop! So would very much like bubs to consider making a move now. The head wasn't even engaged at MW last week so they are clearly not going to arrive anytime soon. Humph! x


----------



## chocojen

Love the latest pics Tash all of your children are gorgeous.

Gem have you seen anyone yet this morning?

I have a lovely quiet day today just got a midwife appointment to go to and no other plans, its great!!!!


----------



## chocojen

Oh I meant to ask, does anyone know of somewhere to pick up some cheap but effective nursing tops?


----------



## loopy82

Look what I just bought:

https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/white_heart_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy

https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/green_bubbles_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy

https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/lilac_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy

https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/yellow_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy

https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/pink_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy

As strange as it might sound I can't wait to start using them now!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Lovely pictures Tasha and congratulations on your wedding!! x

I've decided I'm going to pull everything together last minute - keep me busy in early labour, hopefully birthing at home anyway so I'm staying positive and just making sure everything I need is washed and where it's meant to be!
2 days into mat leave and I'm bored already 

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

loopy82 said:


> Look what I just bought:
> 
> https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/white_heart_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy
> 
> https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/green_bubbles_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy
> 
> https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/lilac_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy
> 
> https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/yellow_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy
> 
> https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_singles_shop/pink_reusable_cloth_pocket_nappy
> 
> As strange as it might sound I can't wait to start using them now!

love the second one

we have loads of cloth nappies from alex but there is NO WAY they will fit ben any time soon , we are buying prem disposables at the mo


----------



## babybefore30

Morning girls

Just been to the midwife all is well and baby is 2/5 engaged have no idea what that means but guessing he is heading in the right direction - anybody have any ideas?


----------



## babybefore30

Ooh and I am on my last box hooray - small things keep me entertained:happydance:


----------



## DanaBump

fell asleep at 8 last night, the day just exhausted me. 

i will eventually type what happened yesterday, just happen to still be in tears over it so maybe later.


----------



## lilgemsy

chocojen said:


> Gem have you seen anyone yet this morning?
> 
> I have a lovely quiet day today just got a midwife appointment to go to and no other plans, its great!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> yeah! had the scan... been told baby has too much pee in his kidneys and lowish amniotic fluid.
> have to wait for doc now though.
> could still be in a while longer - still bleeding, still dunno why! vomiting too now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> chocojen said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask, does anyone know of somewhere to pick up some cheap but effective nursing tops?
> 
> try asda or tesco? :) both do cheap good maternity pants so guessing thed do nursing tops too.Click to expand...


----------



## CottlestonPie

babybefore30 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Just been to the midwife all is well and baby is 2/5 engaged have no idea what that means but guessing he is heading in the right direction - anybody have any ideas?

It means that babys head is 2/5th into your pelvis, so heading the right way! I got the same this morning :)

I'm really surprised that Toby is 2/5th engaged considering he was only turned yesterday. Cant complain though!
Haha he booted my midwife earlier when she tried to feel his position... I think he's had enough of being shoved around for a while :haha:

So... I've had my appointment today, at 38+2.
My midwife now doesn't want to see me until I'm 40+5.
HMMM.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dana... hope youre ok hun :hugs: xx
Gem, fingers crossed the doc can give you a bit more info xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gem hope you get some answers today. XX And a baby. :)


----------



## caro103

Dana :hugs:

cottles, glad he's stayed put overnight! I had a midwife appt today too and not now being seen for a couple wks, so will be my due date! so hoping I don't need to go to that appt!

Alls well with my little man as far as they can tell at the moment so all set for our home birth, fx;ed!

Been feeling a bit like I'm gonna come on since last night so kinda hoping it might be the start of something! :D, but who knows...xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies do any of you sleep on your back?? I usually sleep on my sides but I woke up this morning in a panic cause I was flat on my back...haven't felt any movement yet this morning so a bit worried. I am sure he is just sleeping but still makes me fret.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I tend to roll over onto my back during my sleep quite a lot. Usually it wakes me up because of the pressure but then I just roll onto my side and go back to sleep. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just freaked me out I think cause my bump was different. He is moving a bit now but geez whoever thought sleeping on your back would cause such a panic. LOL


----------



## babybefore30

Reedsgirl I wake up on my back a lot - it should not cause to much harm but keep an eye on the movement.
CottlestonPie - I think if they are not worried you only go every 2 weeks hopefully your baby will be with you before you get to see her.
I am going to stay off my ball as have been bouncing on that but a bit nervous he will come in the next week so will get back on it next Friday when I am 37 weeks and then hopefully I will have a baby by 38 weeks - what do you reckon??? (Wishful thinking)


----------



## caro103

Sandi, I often wake up on my back! usually leaves me feeling a bit light headed so I wake up from it, then roll onto my side. Sure gunners fine hun :)

babybefore, no harm in trying hun for a nice 38weeker ;) xx


----------



## DanaBump

reeds- i'm sure it's fine. i sleep on my back on occasion just because my hips hurt after laying on them for so long.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah Dana I think that is why I was on my back...I was up and down all night with my hips killing me...and I was trying to get comfy but now matter how many pillows I put between my legs they still hurt so I guess I gave up and flopped on my back. Gunner is moving away...just another nervous morning in the pregnancy world.


----------



## JakesMummy

Itoo wake up


----------



## JakesMummy

On my back and get light headed and my heart pulses real hard! But I'm starting to find most positions uncomfortable!!! Kitchen still hasn't been fitted and prob be at the dns of the week - have to stay at mums for two weeks erm I am full term tomorrow... Pooh no I hope she stays in there til 41 weeks at least.


----------



## JakesMummy

Pooh?!? Meant to say oooh !! Stupid iPhone


----------



## loopy82

I keep turning onto my back so I sleep with a travel pillow either side of me. Means if I do turn I never end up completely flat, has worked so far. A midwife told me that you'll wake up before any damage could be done anyway.

Just had my massage, can't say I enjoyed it that much while it was going on but am feeling so relaxed now. The lady doing it said she couldn't believe how much tension I had in my shoulders!


----------



## MissFox

I've been propping my pillow under my right side so I can lay on my back and still not be completely on my back. And I was also told you'd wake up before any damage is done but Ithink the blood flow is more going back to you than the baby also. 
:hugs: dana :hugs:

Sooo :blush: DH asked if he could check my cervix :saywhat: He said he googled how to do it and brough a glove in when he asked. I said fine- go ahead. He went and and proclaimed I THINK IM TOUCHING THE BABYS HEAD! :rofl: he was very excited about that.


----------



## bernina

Lots to catch up on!

Tasha congrats on the wedding!!!!

Cottelston so happy to hear baby turned and is staying that way, great news!

Gem hope you're able to meet with dr soon and go over results of u/s. 

Dana :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed other big updates been quite busy at work and had breastfeeding class last night. Excited as pump I ordered should be arriving today when I get home.


----------



## CrazyBird

I sleep on my back quite a lot as my hips hurt to much some nights. Hope its not hurting the baby. 

Does anyone know if having a water infection or thrush can effect the baby if not cleared up by birth?


----------



## bernina

MissFox :rofl: @ DH!


----------



## MissFox

Bernina- I had a dream I was on here last night (sad, I know, lol) and you posted that you were in labor. I was actually a little jealous haha.
Unless it wasn't a dream???


----------



## bernina

MissFox said:


> Bernina- I had a dream I was on here last night (sad, I know, lol) and you posted that you were in labor. I was actually a little jealous haha.
> Unless it wasn't a dream???

Oh I so wish that was true! Had some very strong BH last night and shooting pains near cervix but nothing! Although I wouldn't mind if she waited a few days because my hemeroids are terrible! Think the full moon brought them on instead of labor!


----------



## victoriajane

Aaah, am so jealous of you ladies due right at the start of April! I'm not due till April 29th and can't believe how long I have left! Am a right whingy cow at the moment - back hurts and baby is also leaning on my sciatic nerve, I have seriously fat feet and hands from water retention and carpal tunnel in my wrists and hands...waaaaah!


----------



## Tasha360

Hugs Dana hope your ok

gem hope you get some answers today

Rainbow we are using the prem disposables too, the size 1's come up to the babies' chest lol xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I had my weekly doctors appt this morning and everything was great!! Doctor said she should be in my arms no later than 3 weeks (planned c-section) :wohoo:, sooner if she decides she wants to come a little early lol! I'm so excited I CANT WAIT!!! I hope these next 3 weeks go by quickly b/c i just want to cuddle with my little girl!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> I had my weekly doctors appt this morning and everything was great!! Doctor said she should be in my arms no later than 3 weeks, sooner if she decides she wants to come a little early lol! I'm so excited I CANT WAIT!!! I hope these next 3 weeks go by quickly b/c i just want to cuddle with my little girl!! :)

How do they tell that kind of stuff? I thought the vaginal exam to see "readiness" was kinda just a guess. Baby could come whenever. 

Man, I want someone to tell me I only have 3 weeks left AT THE MOST!! :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> I had my weekly doctors appt this morning and everything was great!! Doctor said she should be in my arms no later than 3 weeks, sooner if she decides she wants to come a little early lol! I'm so excited I CANT WAIT!!! I hope these next 3 weeks go by quickly b/c i just want to cuddle with my little girl!! :)
> 
> How do they tell that kind of stuff? I thought the vaginal exam to see "readiness" was kinda just a guess. Baby could come whenever.
> 
> Man, I want someone to tell me I only have 3 weeks left AT THE MOST!! :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

I'm having a repeat c-section...So it will be a scheduled delivery at 39 weeks! :)


----------



## gertrude

Hello ladies :flower:

Sorry been absent - been at my mums being spoilt for my birthday/start of maternity leave :) has been lovely!

gem - hope everything is OK with you, thinking of you and the LO x
tasha - congrats on the forthcoming wedding! I'm so pleased for you!

I don't really have much news tbh - pickle seems to be getting lots stronger and apart from some pain in the car on the way to mums nothing seems to be different, I suspect I'm going to be here a LONG time yet!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> I had my weekly doctors appt this morning and everything was great!! Doctor said she should be in my arms no later than 3 weeks, sooner if she decides she wants to come a little early lol! I'm so excited I CANT WAIT!!! I hope these next 3 weeks go by quickly b/c i just want to cuddle with my little girl!! :)
> 
> How do they tell that kind of stuff? I thought the vaginal exam to see "readiness" was kinda just a guess. Baby could come whenever.
> 
> Man, I want someone to tell me I only have 3 weeks left AT THE MOST!! :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a repeat c-section...So it will be a scheduled delivery at 39 weeks! :)Click to expand...

Ahhh that totally makes more sense!!! :blush:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> I had my weekly doctors appt this morning and everything was great!! Doctor said she should be in my arms no later than 3 weeks, sooner if she decides she wants to come a little early lol! I'm so excited I CANT WAIT!!! I hope these next 3 weeks go by quickly b/c i just want to cuddle with my little girl!! :)
> 
> How do they tell that kind of stuff? I thought the vaginal exam to see "readiness" was kinda just a guess. Baby could come whenever.
> 
> Man, I want someone to tell me I only have 3 weeks left AT THE MOST!! :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a repeat c-section...So it will be a scheduled delivery at 39 weeks! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh that totally makes more sense!!! :blush:Click to expand...

I will edit my post so i don't confuse anyone else..LOL :winkwink:It would nice if they could check you and tell you for sure that your baby will be here in X amount of weeks/days...That would awesome!! :haha: One of my friends just had a baby and every time she went to the doctor he told her it wouldn't be long..told her maybe a week or so and this was at 38 weeks...She got her hopes up and still went almost 2 weeks overdue!!!!!


----------



## DanaBump

my dr started me on zoloft yesterday to prep for ppd and i have some serious butt sickness! :sick:

how am i supposed to work while my body gets thru these initial side effects?

emmy, what day is your c section planned for? i'm the 15th with induction and dr stated she'll be here that day.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> my dr started me on zoloft yesterday to prep for ppd and i have some serious butt sickness! :sick:
> 
> how am i supposed to work while my body gets thru these initial side effects?

Sorry your sick...Hope you feel better soon!! :flower:


----------



## DanaBump

when's your c section scheduled for?


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> when's your c section scheduled for?

He said today that it would be April 11th if he had no other surgeries that day and if he does then it would be the 12th! :) I will know for sure by April 5TH!:happydance:


----------



## lisaed

went to see consultant today for decision on delivery and induction and he admitted me again for tests so now im stuck in hospital again :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls xx hope everyones well 

had a busy day today my first full day alone with the two boys

i cant believe ben is two weeks old today :shock:

we had him at drs yesterday , we bathed him and found a big lump behind his ear, dr thinks its a cyst but to keep an eye on it


----------



## babybefore30

Girls I am logging off for the night hope you all keep well. Speak to you all in the morning. x


----------



## DanaBump

figured i should type this up now, for fear i will just ignore it ever happened, but i don't dare let anyone take away one single good day of my pregnancy away from me. so here goes.

went for my last u/s yesterday and the u/s tech (the old biddy) was either new or came down from a different office because she was rude from the word go. first, she was pissy because i told her i didn't see my dr that day that i'm on every other week and i'll be seeing her next week. i had to repeat that like 3 times, no lie. then i lay down like normal and she keeps asking me to move over to where i'm practically on the floor (mind you i've had 9 of these already, not one u/s tech has had an issue with me laying in the middle). then she was just snippy for no reason. normally the women are really happy, nice and upbeat pointing things out and just talking, this old fart? none of it. when she started to go over the babies weight as being 7lbs, i made the comment of "good thing these things are off because i don't want an 8 lb baby". her response? "it's ok, you're a big girl, you can handle it". um..excuse me you old wench? 1. i'm not THAT big and 2. who the hell are you to make a comment like that and 3. wtf does the amt of fat on my body have anything to do with getting an 8 lb baby out of my lady bits?! :grr:
good thing they turn the lights off cuz i was about in tears and steaming red hot.

besides the rude comments, i also noticed the tech taking measurements of fluid around abby's heart, which to say the least was disheartening. i was/am an emotional wreck after thinking the worst all night in thoughts that "oh no, not again". so much so i fell asleep at 8pm last night and woke up with bh and cramping, knowing that i stressed myself out too much and abby was starting to feel it. broke down in tears from the whole day as dh was leaving for work, ordered to stay here, calm down and wait to hear what dr wanted to do about the fluid.


after a day of my dr looking at the u/s and doing what she needed to do, everything has come back great. the fluid is measuring less than what was there before so everything should be fine. baby has always measured consistently a week ahead which she still is. nurse also told me she's most likely not 7lbs, babies normally always measure big which is nice, tho a small worry. i want her healthy most importantly, but 2nd i want her to be a healthy weight. since she's consistent with what she's been since 20 weeks, we're going with the same induction date, dr sd no need to make it any earlier. 


dr also put me on zoloft as i fear i'll have a big case of ppd. really wish i would've only taken a half pill today because if it's not for having to go to the bathroom cuz i'm 9 months along, i'm in the bathroom cuz i'm sick from the pills. will cut the pills in half starting tomorrow in hopes it'll be softer on my belly and still get the drug in me in time for when baby comes.

sorry for the essay. i'll post the u/s pics later, tho they're rather crappy.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

36+1 :happydance:
View attachment 184209


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> figured i should type this up now, for fear i will just ignore it ever happened, but i don't dare let anyone take away one single good day of my pregnancy away from me. so here goes.
> 
> went for my last u/s yesterday and the u/s tech (the old biddy) was either new or came down from a different office because she was rude from the word go. first, she was pissy because i told her i didn't see my dr that day that i'm on every other week and i'll be seeing her next week. i had to repeat that like 3 times, no lie. then i lay down like normal and she keeps asking me to move over to where i'm practically on the floor (mind you i've had 9 of these already, not one u/s tech has had an issue with me laying in the middle). then she was just snippy for no reason. normally the women are really happy, nice and upbeat pointing things out and just talking, this old fart? none of it. when she started to go over the babies weight as being 7lbs, i made the comment of "good thing these things are off because i don't want an 8 lb baby". her response? "it's ok, you're a big girl, you can handle it". um..excuse me you old wench? 1. i'm not THAT big and 2. who the hell are you to make a comment like that and 3. wtf does the amt of fat on my body have anything to do with getting an 8 lb baby out of my lady bits?! :grr:
> good thing they turn the lights off cuz i was about in tears and steaming red hot.
> 
> besides the rude comments, i also noticed the tech taking measurements of fluid around abby's heart, which to say the least was disheartening. i was/am an emotional wreck after thinking the worst all night in thoughts that "oh no, not again". so much so i fell asleep at 8pm last night and woke up with bh and cramping, knowing that i stressed myself out too much and abby was starting to feel it. broke down in tears from the whole day as dh was leaving for work, ordered to stay here, calm down and wait to hear what dr wanted to do about the fluid.
> 
> 
> after a day of my dr looking at the u/s and doing what she needed to do, everything has come back great. the fluid is measuring less than what was there before so everything should be fine. baby has always measured consistently a week ahead which she still is. nurse also told me she's most likely not 7lbs, babies normally always measure big which is nice, tho a small worry. i want her healthy most importantly, but 2nd i want her to be a healthy weight. since she's consistent with what she's been since 20 weeks, we're going with the same induction date, dr sd no need to make it any earlier.
> 
> 
> dr also put me on zoloft as i fear i'll have a big case of ppd. really wish i would've only taken a half pill today because if it's not for having to go to the bathroom cuz i'm 9 months along, i'm in the bathroom cuz i'm sick from the pills. will cut the pills in half starting tomorrow in hopes it'll be softer on my belly and still get the drug in me in time for when baby comes.
> 
> sorry for the essay. i'll post the u/s pics later, tho they're rather crappy.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissFox

AWW Dana!! What a horrible cow! it is NONE of her business about whether or not you can b irth an 8lb baby and not her place to comment on it. Glad the fluid is less though. Sorry you had a rough time with it and hope you're feeling better with the bathroom problem!


----------



## DanaBump

thanks emmy and sam. 


apparently i just need to snack cuz when i'm eating, i feel better. i'm going to cut the pills in half for the next week in hopes that it gets in my system in time to avoid ppd, but also gentler on my tummy. my SIL just told me she's on it and that's what she did and it worked much better. fingers crossed.


----------



## gertrude

oh ladies, I have a bit of an embarrassing question for you :blush:

in the last couple of days, I've been a lot more smelly than normal, quite a unique smell (can't describe it though) - any ideas? I see the MW tomorrow and I did wonder about it being thrush, but just thought I'd ask here too

it's not a very nice smell :blush:

e2a it's a bit of a vinegary smell - I've done some searching and it seems it's quite common in third tri - bah, another truly undignified symptom of pregnancy :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

DanaBump said:


> figured i should type this up now, for fear i will just ignore it ever happened, but i don't dare let anyone take away one single good day of my pregnancy away from me. so here goes.
> 
> went for my last u/s yesterday and the u/s tech (the old biddy) was either new or came down from a different office because she was rude from the word go. first, she was pissy because i told her i didn't see my dr that day that i'm on every other week and i'll be seeing her next week. i had to repeat that like 3 times, no lie. then i lay down like normal and she keeps asking me to move over to where i'm practically on the floor (mind you i've had 9 of these already, not one u/s tech has had an issue with me laying in the middle). then she was just snippy for no reason. normally the women are really happy, nice and upbeat pointing things out and just talking, this old fart? none of it. when she started to go over the babies weight as being 7lbs, i made the comment of "good thing these things are off because i don't want an 8 lb baby". her response? "it's ok, you're a big girl, you can handle it". um..excuse me you old wench? 1. i'm not THAT big and 2. who the hell are you to make a comment like that and 3. wtf does the amt of fat on my body have anything to do with getting an 8 lb baby out of my lady bits?! :grr:
> good thing they turn the lights off cuz i was about in tears and steaming red hot.
> 
> besides the rude comments, i also noticed the tech taking measurements of fluid around abby's heart, which to say the least was disheartening. i was/am an emotional wreck after thinking the worst all night in thoughts that "oh no, not again". so much so i fell asleep at 8pm last night and woke up with bh and cramping, knowing that i stressed myself out too much and abby was starting to feel it. broke down in tears from the whole day as dh was leaving for work, ordered to stay here, calm down and wait to hear what dr wanted to do about the fluid.
> 
> 
> after a day of my dr looking at the u/s and doing what she needed to do, everything has come back great. the fluid is measuring less than what was there before so everything should be fine. baby has always measured consistently a week ahead which she still is. nurse also told me she's most likely not 7lbs, babies normally always measure big which is nice, tho a small worry. i want her healthy most importantly, but 2nd i want her to be a healthy weight. since she's consistent with what she's been since 20 weeks, we're going with the same induction date, dr sd no need to make it any earlier.
> 
> 
> dr also put me on zoloft as i fear i'll have a big case of ppd. really wish i would've only taken a half pill today because if it's not for having to go to the bathroom cuz i'm 9 months along, i'm in the bathroom cuz i'm sick from the pills. will cut the pills in half starting tomorrow in hopes it'll be softer on my belly and still get the drug in me in time for when baby comes.
> 
> sorry for the essay. i'll post the u/s pics later, tho they're rather crappy.

huge hugs sweetie xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

uk girlies

ive posted a thread in the freebies section, photobox doing free photobook offer

u only pay 3.99 postage and they accept paypal 

ive just ordered one with all of Ben's first pictures in

thought it might be nice for people once they have had their little ones xx

it has 30 pages in and u can have up to 6 photos per page and personalise with colours and text etc x


----------



## bernina

:hugs: dana. Sorry you had such a crap u/s tech! Glad that your dr thinks everything is looking just fine, very reassuring. Hope the 1/2 dose helps to ease your discomfort and glad that snacking is helping. That's something us pregnant women are very good at!

Cute bump pic EmmysMummy!!!

Gertrude, at certain times (pregnant or not) my discharge will have a faint vinegar odor. I very rarely (knock on wood!) get yeast infections so am pretty sure it's just a normal part of the cycle and/or later pregnancy. It's usually when it's thinner and white that I notice the smell. The funny thing is while we were having all our problems ttc and I wasn't ovulating regluarly the vinegar smelling discharge was absent. So I almost look at it for me as a good thing because once it was back I was pregnant!


----------



## gertrude

thanks bernina - can't say I've noticed it before but I'd been on the pill for about 14years so maybe it never occurred before :shrug:

could do without it though! hoping it passes soon!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> oh ladies, I have a bit of an embarrassing question for you :blush:
> 
> in the last couple of days, I've been a lot more smelly than normal, quite a unique smell (can't describe it though) - any ideas? I see the MW tomorrow and I did wonder about it being thrush, but just thought I'd ask here too
> 
> it's not a very nice smell :blush:
> 
> e2a it's a bit of a vinegary smell - I've done some searching and it seems it's quite common in third tri - bah, another truly undignified symptom of pregnancy :D

is it itchy or anything? maybe ask midwife to take swab xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would always find a reason to be swabbed around now anyway , then you can see if anything like gbs is picked up too x


----------



## gertrude

nope not itchy or anything - I had a phase of recurrent thrush a few years ago and this just isn't like any of that - if anything it all feels fine! just whiffy :D


----------



## AmethystDream

MissFox - After reading about your hubby I looked at OH, read him the story then told him if he had any thought at all about brandishing a glove in my direction he could get to f*** :blush::haha:

Gem - Any more news? Hope you and Ollie are doing OK.

Lisa - Oh how poo :( Hope they are treating you well, you are just down the road from me too. I'll wave at AP as we go by.

Dana - Poor you! Some horrible buggers about, hope you spoke to someone about her, nasty old bag. I had a bad scan too (20 week one :dohh:). Dozy bitch got everything wrong, every measurement was completely messed up and it turned out that she wasn't a regular at the hospital. She had also managed to mess up every other scan she did too so they all had to be redone.... Needless to say we haven't seen her face around there since :thumbup:

EmmysMummy - Lovely pic, thankyou for sharing.

Rainbow - Wow, how quickly has that gone by already! Hope little guy is alright and that he isn't too fussed by his lump. Thanks for the photo link too, much appreciated :flower:

Well, I'm in a bit of a dilemma, ladies. Nothing to do with little guy or the girlies, thankfully. We have had some news through that could prove to be good but also has a pretty bad flip side to it. I wont go into too many details at this stage but I will say that I am quite emotional and not really managing to see the pluses at the moment. Some fairly serious bad bits to what could be a lifeline for us and yet I genuinely just can't see past the bad at the moment. Oh bloody poopy arse bum crap. Hormones are raging.


----------



## CrazyBird

Gertrude my midwife swabbed me as I had also noticed a funny smell and also my wee smelt horrible (so embarrasing) it came back that I have thrush and she gave me a canestan pessary but the smell is still there. The thing is I'm not itchy down there and I thought thrush made you itchy. I've also looked on google and it did mention that things can get a bit smelly down there in the third tri. So gross though lol


----------



## gertrude

amethyst - don't do anything just sleep on it :) things always seem clearer in the morning :)

crazybird - I will mention it but urgh, I really don't like the smell! it's white wine vinegary (thats how bored I am tonight :D)

in other news I think I've broken my toe :D and was actively seeking sympathy and then my BIL has just broken his wrist :D now I feel a fraud moaning about my toe :D :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Right. It's official... I'm now too big of a lump to get myself out of the bath!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## lilgemsy

i want to catch up properly with everyone like i can at home but cant multitab properly on this silly computer! :( 
but i am reading all posts, just cant reply to them realy cos by the time i get to typing i forget what people have said! 
so anyone feeling shit or w.e then big hugs for you... anyone been given dates, how exciting! :D
ill do a proper catch up thing when im home...

no idea when that will be though.
scan didnt go too well... consultant said theres more an more showing up with each scan...
low femur length, small baby, low amniotc fluid, enlarged baby kidneys...
i now have lowish blood pressure too and vomiting more. bleeding everyday now too really an they dont know why.
so, tomorrow im getting sent to a specialist at a different hospital. 
consultant here is hoping specialist agrees that ill need an induction/section asap. 
so just have to wait an see what tomorrow brings.

stressed is an understatement for how im feeling :/


----------



## caro103

aww gem :hugs: my thoughts are with you hun xxx


----------



## gertrude

aww gem love :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw gem :hugs: I hope you get answers soon... they really are taking too long. :hugs: xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

i know. the baby will be born before they make any real decisions at this rate!
i have a feeling the worry over his health will carry on either after birth though. im quite scared lol.


----------



## loopy82

Good luck for tomorrow Gem, really hope it goes well with the specialist and Ollie is ok :hugs:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

:hugs:HUGS to you lilgemsy :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Gem I hope you get answers tomorrow and its not anything bad! Ollie needs to be born already- it will be better for both of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem - Sending you and Ollie lots of love, honey :hugs: Which hospital are they sending you to?


----------



## JakesMummy

Gem - Lots of hugs your way - You have had a right rollercoaster these last couple of weeks - 

As for the discharge smell etc I have recently started getting this exact same thing too, and had it with Jake towards the end. I guess its just a huge increase in hormones affecting the imbalance of yeast down below - but it could be thrush - doesn;t alwaysd have to present every symptom. But I am guessing its just down to the increase you get towards the end, as well as baby pushing on bladder so maybe leaking a bit of pee without realising!!!?? I think I am LOL! 

i NEEEEEEEEEDDDDD to shave my legs but can;t!!!!! It hurts and I can onlyl do it in the shower with a leg on the bath, and even then my spd kills!!! But I shall do it - no way am I going in with hairy legs and minge!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh a quick question - I am sure I mentioned this when I was the same gestation last time, but I feel LOs movements are less noticeable..like she can move and wriggle and id only notice if I was watching my belly...I guess she is getting squashed that she can't do the huge movements she could a week ago - but feels like shes weakened?! Still get frequent movement, just feels slight in comparison - anyone else notice this? Although I have to say, my walking pace is slowing down with every week that passes - shopping in Asda took forever!!! Waddled like a duck and feared my waters were gonna burst, what with the pressure!


----------



## gertrude

oh I've given up with shaving :blush: fuck it :D hairy minge here I am :D


----------



## JakesMummy

Haha! If we had a Like button on here, I would've just used it, Gertrude!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gertrude said:


> oh I've given up with shaving :blush: fuck it :D hairy minge here I am :D

:rofl:


----------



## bernina

:hugs: gem, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all of this. Really hope the specialist tomorrow can answer things once and for all and make a decision about if/when they should induce or schedule a c section. I'm thinking of you and praying for both of you!!!


----------



## Tasha360

lmao Gertrude :haha:

Gem huge hugs to you, hope little Ollie is ok :hugs:

:hugs: to you too Dana that woman sounds like a right cow 

xx


----------



## DanaBump

omg! i had the best post to use my new favorite smiley's and i didn't!! well, better late than never... :finger:


----------



## lilgemsy

AmethystDream said:


> Gem - Sending you and Ollie lots of love, honey :hugs: Which hospital are they sending you to?

the womens. they might send me to the royal too yet! 
im not too bothered though as long as it all gets sorted.

lol the hairy minge posts made me laugh xD
i havent seen mine in a while so god knows what its like!


----------



## AmethystDream

lilgemsy said:


> the womens. they might send me to the royal too yet!
> im not too bothered though as long as it all gets sorted.
> 
> lol the hairy minge posts made me laugh xD
> i havent seen mine in a while so god knows what its like!

The one week I'm not meant to be up there too! Not due there till next week :dohh:

Hope you are feeling OK, hun. Must be difficult, have you got your Mum coming in?

Hairy minge made me chortle like a loon too. Keep hearing it being referred to as a lady garden and each time in my head I go "more like a lady rainforest at the moment" :blush: Poor boy will have to fight his way out if I don't sort it soon, been threatening to for weeks now. I think I'm in a bit of denial. Haven't packed my hospital bag, haven't sorted out my hairiest of hairys... think it's because we aren't quite ready for him yet. 

Ho hum. Keep us in the loop when you can, Gem Hun :hugs:


----------



## finallyprego

greeting ladies! How are all doing? Well me dealing with swollen feet and alot of pain in my stuff ( dr said it pressure from contractions OMG). My body is physically tired of being pregnant, I am exhausted and just ready for my angel to arrive. I got my baby shower coming up om 2 April and hoping not long after that I will have a precious baby girl.


----------



## kennyb

Sorry to keep you waiting ladies - induction was a very long and boring process (more on that another ttime)!!

Samuel (Sam) Phillip Kenny and Lucy Rose Kenny were born at 16.45 and 16.58 on 19th March 2011 weighing 6lb and 4lb 12 oz respectively. Natural delivery with the welcome help of an epidural. Will post some piccies and provide further details soon.

Congratulations Cami - Caleb is beautiful.

Haven't caught up with any other posts yet (Twins are bloomin hard work!!) but good luck to everyone who might be on their way soon and hope everyone is looking after themselves and getting loads of sleep!!


----------



## gertrude

March 19th id a grand birthday :) congrats kenny x 

Urgh, I've got a liquid bum again :( thought it had stopped, fine yesterday and today but tonight its back again, along with tummy aches :( another thing to ask tomorrow :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Kenny can't wait to see pics. XX


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats kennyb! :)


----------



## JakesMummy

Congrats Kenny and well done on a natural birth! I can't imagine giving birth to 2 babies - seems so surreal yet amazing!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on your twins, kenny!!

Can't believe we have 6 babies in here already!


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations kenny!!! can't wait to see the pics! :yipee:

wonder who'll be next?


----------



## finallyprego

Kinda hoping I pop next LOL. Congrads kenny on the baby twins.

Reedsgirl how are you feeling almost your turn...


----------



## MissFox

Gem should be next lol! I'm hoping I go soon though 
Congrats Kenny!!!


----------



## bernina

Congrats kenny, so happy to hear the twins have arrived safely!!! Look forward to some pics when you're up to it.

Gertrude, hope you're feeling better, liquid bum is no fun at all. Glad you have an appt tomorrow.

Had a burst of energy today and dusted the first floor and finished washing and sterilizing all the bottles and parts to my breast pump. Still lots of cleaning to do in this house but at least it's a start. Ankles have swollen up something fierce after the cleaning though. Even managed to clear out part of a cabinet to store the bottles and formula in. 

Question on birth plans, has anyone else asked for the antibiotic drops/ointment they put in little one's eye be delayed until after the first hour of bonding is over? Was recommended in my breastfeeding class as they can sometimes blur the baby's eyes and interfere with them focusing on Mom and Dad. So i jotted it down along with requesting that I not be given an IV unless absolutely necessary (don't want to have to be dragging the darn pole around). Understand when I get epi I'll need one, but at that point (unfortunately) will be stuck in bed as they don't do walking epi's at my hospital.


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Gem should be next lol! I'm hoping I go soon though
> Congrats Kenny!!!

you know, the more you want it, the longer you'll have to wait...watched pot never boils sort of speak :thumbup:


----------



## lilgemsy

AmethystDream said:


> lilgemsy said:
> 
> 
> the womens. they might send me to the royal too yet!
> im not too bothered though as long as it all gets sorted.
> 
> lol the hairy minge posts made me laugh xD
> i havent seen mine in a while so god knows what its like!
> 
> The one week I'm not meant to be up there too! Not due there till next week :dohh:
> 
> Hope you are feeling OK, hun. Must be difficult, have you got your Mum coming in?
> 
> Hairy minge made me chortle like a loon too. Keep hearing it being referred to as a lady garden and each time in my head I go "more like a lady rainforest at the moment" :blush: Poor boy will have to fight his way out if I don't sort it soon, been threatening to for weeks now. I think I'm in a bit of denial. Haven't packed my hospital bag, haven't sorted out my hairiest of hairys... think it's because we aren't quite ready for him yet.
> 
> Ho hum. Keep us in the loop when you can, Gem Hun :hugs:Click to expand...

aww lol. well at least you have a week off from it all! :)

my mum is with me as much as possible, thank fook. shes coming the other hospital and scan with me later. if i went alone i think id break down lol. still dont understand why this is all happening really.

haha aww :p youll be ready when he comes kicking and screaming his way into the world! :D

omg only 6am and im wide awake. have been a while :/ 
my drip needle thing fell outta my hand in my sleep lol, oops.

kennyb - congrats! ive been worrying about u and the twins but glad to hear that theyve arrived! :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Kenny! I think you & Tasha deserve medals - I can't imagine giving birth to twins or looking after 2 newborns! x


----------



## happy_hayley

kennyb congrats. 
sorry abit of an essay.

had my appointment with the obstetrician i was at the hospital for 3 hours. i saw a midwife who looked over my blood sugar records and she said they were fine, she asked if i had a scan i said no that is nxt tuesday she said oh so what are u here for then, i said to see the obstetrician about this heart murmur she said o so i then had to go back out and wait to see the obstetrician, when i finally went into the room there was about 6 people in there non of them introduced themselves the woman next to me asked me for my blood sugar book then started talking to one of the other women about me as if i werent even there!!. They then asked me if i have seen a heart doctor i said no i am a/w an appointment she asked who refered me i told her my GP. then the woman @ the side of me said that if baby is big they wont let me go over due date (which i already bloody knew!), then the other woman said yeah the baby is growing on the bigger side of the scale and they will have to induce me if due date comes (which i had already been told!!) she then said 2moro ring ur doctor and see where they are with the referral as they dont want me to go into labour with and undiagnosed heart murmur. they didnt even listen to my heart themselves 

so bascially it took 3 hours to be told i need to ring my GP and chase up refferal what a load of S**T well fuming. what a waste of bloody time. all that could have been done nxt week when i have to go through it again only this time i will have a scan for them to look at. :devil:


----------



## chocojen

Hey ladies, 

Kenny CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Pleased to hear you are all ok. I take it you are home now as you have updated?

Gem so sorry you are having such a bad time, I really hope things improve for you soon and that little Ollie is ok.

I am having an easy day today, have someone coming over to fix our fence and a short stroll booked in with my mum later but otherwise no plans, I think I am gonna do some work on the bag I am making as well as a little bit of housework but I really think it will be a case of putting my feet up today too!


----------



## lisaed

lilgemsy said:


> i want to catch up properly with everyone like i can at home but cant multitab properly on this silly computer! :(
> but i am reading all posts, just cant reply to them realy cos by the time i get to typing i forget what people have said!
> so anyone feeling shit or w.e then big hugs for you... anyone been given dates, how exciting! :D
> ill do a proper catch up thing when im home...
> 
> no idea when that will be though.
> scan didnt go too well... consultant said theres more an more showing up with each scan...
> low femur length, small baby, low amniotc fluid, enlarged baby kidneys...
> i now have lowish blood pressure too and vomiting more. bleeding everyday now too really an they dont know why.
> so, tomorrow im getting sent to a specialist at a different hospital.
> consultant here is hoping specialist agrees that ill need an induction/section asap.
> so just have to wait an see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> stressed is an understatement for how im feeling :/

ah gem your ending up in the womens now after all! i had two babies there and they were fab no messing about. they have better equipped baby unit too so will be less worried about delivering you early! xxxxx
I am currently stuck in arrowe park hospital and also hate silly computer 
:wacko: good luck and hope your all sorted soon x


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Kennyb! Glad to hear your twins are doing well.

Got a midwife appointment today, think LO may have turned sideways but pretty certain she hasn't gone head down, fingers crossed though.


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations on your twins Kenny x
Hugs to all that need them xx


----------



## smeej

CONGRATS KENNY! Can't wait to see piccies. Hope you are managing to get atleast some rest inbetween looking after the twins!

Gem - so sorry that you are still waiting for answers :( Try and stay positive and I'm sure today you well gt more info - keeping everything xd for you xx

Gertrude - I've had a dodgy tummy the last week on and off too - plus a lot more nausea has come back :( I'm hoping that it's our bodies way of getting ready for our wee ones!!

xx


----------



## smeej

Had 37 week scan yesterday to check fluid levels, and luckily they haven't increased since last week- although still in high 30's.

Consultant wants me to be scanned again next week to keep an eye on levels - then i'm due in the following Tuesday for my Induction/Section!

I have a feeling and also kind of hope that i go into labour naturally before then - I'm just so big and uncomfortable. I can barely walk due to size and SPD and i can't drive anymore so being housebound is driving me nuts! - I'm so not used to doing nothing I'm not good at it!

Also, my insomnia is terrible - I literally lie awake for hours, plus up and down to the loo at least 10 times a night, and if i do drop off, it's only for about half an hour at a time. I think I'll actually get more sleep when bubs arrives! ;)

Sorry for the moan...........just fed up feeling like poop xx


----------



## gertrude

ah smeej :( :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Morning :)

Congratulations Kenny! Glad to hear you're all doing well :D fantastic!

Aw Gem, you think they would of made a decision by now - hope they sort out what they think is best and getting both you and Ollie feeling better soon!! xxx

I think the spot around 33-36 weeks you really do feel like crap, I was thinking, bloody hell i can't feel any worse, but don't know if I've got used to being a whale or it has improved I feel better now, so all the ladies really struggling - I hope the thought things will improve is comforting!!

On a non baby related front - the pen I lovingly built for the kittens has been breached so I pulled it down and just blocked off the dangerous areas, they're turning into curious little sods just as I need them to behave in time for baby arriving! Bloody cute tho :)


----------



## babybefore30

Good luck Gem today I hope you get some answers

Congratulations Kenny cannot wait to see pics of your twins. Smeeji I really feel for you. 

My friend is coming over in a bit so looking forward to some company it is a lovely day here so have the windows and doors open and giving the house a bit of an airing.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats kenny lovely names xx

berina it must be a US thing we dont put anything in babys eyes here xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

x-Rainbow-x said:


> congrats kenny lovely names xx
> 
> berina it must be a US thing we dont put anything in babys eyes here xx

personally i would delay

why do they give them? just curious?


----------



## loopy82

Baby is still breech, have got a scan booked for tomorrow. Even though I was expecting it still feeling really miserable.


----------



## DanaBump

x-Rainbow-x said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> congrats kenny lovely names xx
> 
> berina it must be a US thing we dont put anything in babys eyes here xx
> 
> personally i would delay
> 
> why do they give them? just curious?Click to expand...

it's an antibiotic to prevent against infection (immediately following birth and std's) and to clean out the eyes from anything that may have gotten in them from birth. it's just a clear ointment type stuff.

however, to say that with no ointment they can clearly see you is also false. newborn's eye sight isn't clear anyway but i'm sure the goop doesn't help.


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations Kenny :happydance:

Gem - Glad your Mum is there for you and at least if you end up at LW it is just down the road. Still not figured out what they are doing yet and when? 

Bernina - never heard of eye drops here either, even after the eldest had pooped inside and I was on IV antibiotics afterwards :shrug:

Loopy - Sorry to hear that, still time lovey <crosses fingers>


----------



## cola pops

:hugs: Smeej and Loopy x
Sorry Tmi, but when I have been to the loo, a couple of times I have had green discharge. Have rung com midwifes as mine on hols and they said not to worry as it's prob a bit of my show. I asked if I should just pop to the nurse and get her to check for thrush but she said no it's not thrush. When I had a show with Holly it looked nothing like this?? More like a jellyfish (sorry again) on the tissue, and not green.


----------



## gertrude

is anyone else's LO seemingly training for the olympics? I don't think they've ever been this active!


----------



## AmethystDream

cola pops said:


> :hugs: Smeej and Loopy x
> Sorry Tmi, but when I have been to the loo, a couple of times I have had green discharge. Have rung com midwifes as mine on hols and they said not to worry as it's prob a bit of my show. I asked if I should just pop to the nurse and get her to check for thrush but she said no it's not thrush. When I had a show with Holly it looked nothing like this?? More like a jellyfish (sorry again) on the tissue, and not green.

Hun, does it seem like discharge or could it be stained waters? When my waters went with number 1 (albeit in a huge gush, not leaking) the waters being this colour was the meconium in the amniotic fluid.

Besides that, if you are worried I'd ignore what she said and go to get checked anyway :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

gertrude said:


> is anyone else's LO seemingly training for the olympics? I don't think they've ever been this active!


No mine is very quite...hardly active at all. Actually makes me worry but I know its normal. I have to keep telling myself that.


----------



## gertrude

I think it's because today is the first day I'm been sat at home and not being at work/rushing around there or being at mums and doing bits and pieces!

Will mention it to MW as I've managed to scare myself about the cord being too tight around them!


----------



## Tasha360

Yay Kenny :happydance: Congratulations! :wohoo:

Will catch up and update properly later, demis just waking for her lunch and Ruby's stirring... all good fun :haha:
xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Thinking of you today gem, hope they can deliver Ollie soon. Stay positive xx

Congrats Kenny, looking forward to seeing the pics. Samuel was one of the names i liked for our boy. 

Gurtrude lol at the hairy minge, mine had gone wild but i got my OH to wax it the other night as i dont realy like the thought of giving birth with a hairy Mary lol
My lo feels like he is doing the olympics, my oh said its like he is cycling lol, he goes crazy sometimes.

Is anyone else feeling anxious, im not worried about the birth but keep thinking there will be something wrong with bubs as im in so much pain in bed, i cannot get comfortable, hips ache so much and i have a burning feeling under my bump, kind of in my pelvis. Im constantly moving sides in the night and worried that that this is effecting the baby. Am i just worrying for no reason :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

reedsgirl1138 said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else's LO seemingly training for the olympics? I don't think they've ever been this active!
> 
> 
> No mine is very quite...hardly active at all. Actually makes me worry but I know its normal. I have to keep telling myself that.Click to expand...

Toby goes from one extreme to the other. He just spent the last 20 minutes dancing like a madman... but for most of the night/morning I felt nearly no movements at all.

I just got another delayed bonus from work.... Thats £350 in a week! Its not cash but I can use the voucher in mothercare and babies r us and loads of other places... so I'm gonna buy this... but with Toby Baxter instead of Barney, obviously :haha:

OH! Heads up ladies... 10% off online orders at Mothercare if you use the voucher code J4AP at checkout :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

CrazyBird said:


> Is anyone else feeling anxious, im not worried about the birth but keep thinking there will be something wrong with bubs as im in so much pain in bed, i cannot get comfortable, hips ache so much and i have a burning feeling under my bump, kind of in my pelvis. Im constantly moving sides in the night and worried that that this is effecting the baby. Am i just worrying for no reason :(

I'm going through the same hun. I wake up every 40 minutes or so because my hip hurts so much that I have to roll over. But rolling over hurts because my hips/pelvis/bump are sore when I move while lying down.
I do sometimes worry that maybe my moving so much is going to make him change position or something, but I think that's partly because he's already proven that he can flip to breech at a moments notice. Hopefully it won't happen again!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

gertrude said:


> is anyone else's LO seemingly training for the olympics? I don't think they've ever been this active!

Mine is..lol But she doesn't have much room left and it feels as if she is trying to stretch out in every direction in an effort to make more room :haha:


----------



## CrazyBird

CottlestonPie said:


> CrazyBird said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling anxious, im not worried about the birth but keep thinking there will be something wrong with bubs as im in so much pain in bed, i cannot get comfortable, hips ache so much and i have a burning feeling under my bump, kind of in my pelvis. Im constantly moving sides in the night and worried that that this is effecting the baby. Am i just worrying for no reason :(
> 
> I'm going through the same hun. I wake up every 40 minutes or so because my hip hurts so much that I have to roll over. But rolling over hurts because my hips/pelvis/bump are sore when I move while lying down.
> I do sometimes worry that maybe my moving so much is going to make him change position or something, but I think that's partly because he's already proven that he can flip to breech at a moments notice. Hopefully it won't happen again!Click to expand...

Thats exactly how i am, awake every hour as my hips/pelvis hurt to much, but trying to roll over is hard, i keep worrying that by moving so much he will end up with the cord around his neck or something. The midwife said he will be fine though and will just adjust to whatever position i am in. I just keep thinking that if i'm in pain then maybe he is too... So silly! Also annoyed that at my 36 week appointment the midwife said she didnt need to see me till 39 weeks. That seems to long :shrug:


----------



## JakesMummy

Crazybird - no baby is fine! Like midwife said baby will adjust to whatever Position you move to. My lo is very quiet - I'm guessing she's got to the point where she's stuck for room and literally cannot move. We seem to have quiet mornings and active nights- I'd say she's most active from 5pm- 8pm although I still worry!! 
Anyone else in uk got great weather today?!? It's 19c here in Epsom makes a change!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah its beautiful outside! I'm far too lazy to go out and enjoy it though lol
Although it's stopped me worrying about potential snow on due day!!


----------



## caro103

Congrats Kenny! Can't wait to see pics!

:hugs: to those that need them.

Sorry for the short post today, am feeling kinda pooped! xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Beautiful weather here too, although ive only been out in it to hang out the washing :-( xx


----------



## babybefore30

Jakes Mummy we are really close I live in Wallington it is a beautiful day today - even have my washing out. Where are you having your baby?


----------



## bernina

Gem, glad Mom is able to be with you as much as possible. Hope you're doing well today.

happy, sorry that your appt yesterday was such a waste, really awful when they don't have their act together.

Abz, I totally agree, weeks 35-36 were really hard, but seem to have turned a corner once I hit 37 and have more energy and swelling has lessened overall on feet (still there, but doesn't act up as bad). 

Thanks Dana, yep it's an antibiotic that can prevent blindness caused by certain STDs. It's rare to have any problems but the government requires it non the less because it's so easy to prevent. It's kind of a clear ointment really and can blur babies vision more than it already is. Dana is totally right, they really can't focus on anything but apparently when held at breast level they are able to get a general focus on your face and anyone elses who is that same distance away. Not really a huge issue of course, but if they can wait an hour then I think I'll have them do it.

My little one is pretty quiet these days during the day but moves around a bit in the early evening, especially after I have a treat. Everyone at work keeps saying how much I've dropped (so much so that people actually stop me and make me turn sideways for them) but I don't really feel any different. I keep hearing people say that when baby drops it feels like a head between your legs and you have to sit differently, that's definitely not the case for me. 

Managed to shave legs this morning but lady area will have to wait until I have more time in the morning. I manage to keep the sides neat and tidy but could use a nice close trim on the main attraction. Also need to paint my toenails!

Cottleston, that's awesome about the bonus from work, lucky girl!!

Terrible weather here today, rain and since it's right around freezing we're supposed to be getting an icy mix later today. I want spring!!!


----------



## MissFox

Bernina I want spring too!!! We got lucky yesterday- actually made it into the mid/high 50s which was AMAZING for getting the rest of the sheetrock out of the cabin. The sky is VERY grey here now and it was raining most of the night. 
DH came into bed around 1am and decided to play with Rosie (pretty normal- it's "their" time) but we couldn't get her to move. We spent until 2am trying- switching sides drinking cold drinks and nothing would work. I called the Dr office and they said to go in. We went in and after a couple minutes on the monitor Rosie started to move- they had to keep us a little long too because she still wasn't moving "enough"
I think one reason why I freaked out and didn't give it much more time at home was because I was feeling crampy, nauseous, and felt on FIRE. Then when I got up to go to the bathroom I was FREEZING! Back and forth. 
I was showing some small contractions on the monitors every few minutes and had 2 big ones but nothing to be concerned about. I have an appointment with my MW this afternoon and I'm hoping that goes well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope everything is ok at the MW today Missfox. These baby's sure like to scare us.


----------



## bernina

MissFox, glad all is well with Rosie. I had a scare like that yesterday morning, could not get her to budge. Normally I poke at the top of my bump and imagine tickling her toes or run my hand over my belly button where the skin is thin and she'll give a little nudge or something, but I couldn't get a thing! Finally when I got into work and had some sugary oatmeal she finally started wriggling a bit. 

Glad you were able to take advantage of the nicer weather yesterday. Sounds like the cabin is coming along well.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Reeds- I'm really hoping for progress lol. Although if DH was right a couple nights ago we should have progress. I'm hoping I start to feel better today too I'm feeling like i'm going to be stuck in bed all day but have so much to do.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

MissFox said:


> Bernina I want spring too!!! We got lucky yesterday- actually made it into the mid/high 50s which was AMAZING for getting the rest of the sheetrock out of the cabin. The sky is VERY grey here now and it was raining most of the night.
> DH came into bed around 1am and decided to play with Rosie (pretty normal- it's "their" time) but we couldn't get her to move. We spent until 2am trying- switching sides drinking cold drinks and nothing would work. I called the Dr office and they said to go in. We went in and after a couple minutes on the monitor Rosie started to move- they had to keep us a little long too because she still wasn't moving "enough"
> I think one reason why I freaked out and didn't give it much more time at home was because I was feeling crampy, nauseous, and felt on FIRE. Then when I got up to go to the bathroom I was FREEZING! Back and forth.
> I was showing some small contractions on the monitors every few minutes and had 2 big ones but nothing to be concerned about. I have an appointment with my MW this afternoon and I'm hoping that goes well.

Hope everything is ok at your appt! My lo did that not long ago and the doctor told me she just wanted an audience lol:haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

kennyb said:


> Sorry to keep you waiting ladies - induction was a very long and boring process (more on that another ttime)!!
> 
> Samuel (Sam) Phillip Kenny and Lucy Rose Kenny were born at 16.45 and 16.58 on 19th March 2011 weighing 6lb and 4lb 12 oz respectively. Natural delivery with the welcome help of an epidural. Will post some piccies and provide further details soon.
> 
> Congratulations Cami - Caleb is beautiful.
> 
> Haven't caught up with any other posts yet (Twins are bloomin hard work!!) but good luck to everyone who might be on their way soon and hope everyone is looking after themselves and getting loads of sleep!!

YEY!!!! Congrats Kenny!!!! :happydance:


----------



## chocojen

It has been gorgeous here today too, I sat in the garden for a bit and read my book and I actually caught the sun on my face!!! I had to go inside after a short time though as I got too hot!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Aww LAME JEN! It's so grey here!!!


----------



## bernina

I know, totally jealous of the sunny weather. It's going to be quite cool this entire week! Guess we won't be using the new patio furniture anytime soon.


----------



## cola pops

AmethystDream said:


> cola pops said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Smeej and Loopy x
> Sorry Tmi, but when I have been to the loo, a couple of times I have had green discharge. Have rung com midwifes as mine on hols and they said not to worry as it's prob a bit of my show. I asked if I should just pop to the nurse and get her to check for thrush but she said no it's not thrush. When I had a show with Holly it looked nothing like this?? More like a jellyfish (sorry again) on the tissue, and not green.
> 
> Hun, does it seem like discharge or could it be stained waters? When my waters went with number 1 (albeit in a huge gush, not leaking) the waters being this colour was the meconium in the amniotic fluid.
> 
> Besides that, if you are worried I'd ignore what she said and go to get checked anyway :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think it's too thick to be waters sort of too mucusy. Have had really funny period type pains though today, so think I will go tomorrow if it carries on. Thanks xx


----------



## bernina

Good idea on going tomorrow to get it checked cola, always better safe than sorry and who knows they may examine you and find out you're dilated and effaced :)


----------



## cola pops

Woohooo, that'd be great. Am thinking this one may be early, but Holly was 10 days late. Maybe wishfull thinking x


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations kenny :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just looking , can you believe 6 babies born already :shock:


----------



## JakesMummy

And we aren't even in April yet!!!!


Babybefore30 - I am having LO AT Epsom Hospital - although St Helier has a good womens centre at the back now, but Epsom is a 2 minute drive so chose there - I delivered my first there and they are fantastic. 
I often drive through Wallington - usually on my way to shop in Purley Way : D


----------



## AmethystDream

cola pops said:


> I think it's too thick to be waters sort of too mucusy. Have had really funny period type pains though today, so think I will go tomorrow if it carries on. Thanks xx

Just read something that made a little sense, apparently it is fairly normal to have a lightly green tinged mucus plug due to a very small amount of oxidised blood when it formed. That unless it is accompanied with symptoms of an infection (the biggest one of course being smell), then chances are that is what it is.

Have to be honest though, I don't know if it is curiosity or just me being a worrying sort whilst pregnant, I'd still be tempted to have it checked :blush:


----------



## MissFox

Got back from my appt with my midwife and DH didn't go with as he is sick (still- been almost a week). I was all alone and totally forgot to ask all the questions I normally do so IDK what my BP was or if there was +protein or anything lol. 
She attempted to do a sweep but said my cervix wasn't open enough on the inside- but it is open on the outside. UGH! Poor DH did it wrong lol. She's having me come back Tuesday to try again in hopes of getting Rosie out before we move 1+hr from the hospital out horrible roads b/c if it keeps storming like it has been then she could very well be born in the car if a tree is down.
Oh- and today's weight gain puts me at 20lbs so far. Which is great because that's where I was at 2 weeks ago :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I hink I just felt Toby go back to breech :cry:
What am I doing wrong??? 
I don't want to call the hospital in the morning in case I'm being paranoid but my next appointment isn't until 1st April (2 days before due date)
I don't know what to do.


----------



## JakesMummy

Cottleston fingers crossed he hasn't, mischievous little man! But tomorrow, get on your hands and knees and scrub floors - seriously, if you can. This was the only thing that flipped my LO from breech. 
But on a more serious note, I am unsure what you can do apart from wait until your next appointment and see what they reckon. You're not doing anything wrong hun - Toby just prefers being in that direction!


----------



## loopy82

Personally I'd give them a call in the morning Cottleston because I know all I'd do is fret until April 1st. The whole reason I'm still up at the moment is because I'm worrying about the scan tomorrow and can't sleep! The worst they can do is tell you to wait until your appointment, fingers crossed that you are being paranoid though (In the nicest possible way!)


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie said:


> I hink I just felt Toby go back to breech :cry:
> What am I doing wrong???
> I don't want to call the hospital in the morning in case I'm being paranoid but my next appointment isn't until 1st April (2 days before due date)
> I don't know what to do.

You aren't doing anything wrong, Hun, promise.

You might be mistaken but even if you aren't, there are still things that can be done. Call ASAP tomorrow and see if they can book you back in. In the meantime just try to remain positive and try all the old ways like JakesMummy said.

Fingers crossed that he is just being very active and nothing more, lovey :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

abby's been quiet all day and starting to worry me. me thinks i'll put an ice pack on her to see if i can get her movin.

when i was 16 my bff at the time was pregnant and we would play with her daughter with a laser pointer. was fun watching feet and arms come out trying to "catch" it. is it wrong that i wanna try it now? :rofl:


----------



## bernina

Cottleston, fingers crossed that LO hasn't turned and is just doing some gymnastics in there to stretch out. 

Dana, my LO has been very quiet today as well. I've felt her move, but it's not much at all. Just had some cookies and she did a roll and is pushing on my hip but it's quieter than usual for this time of night. I know it's to be expected as they run out of room but it's still scary. I had no idea they would respond to a laser pointer! I tried putting a flashlight on my stomach the other morning when she was being lazy but she didn't do anything at all.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cottles I would call tomorrow too just let them know what your feeling. FX he stayed head down though

Gunner has been really quite today...I have had lots of back pain with pressure and was haivng some serious contractions but after I ate and drank some cold water it all stopped except the back ache...not sure whats up.


----------



## happy_hayley

My LO was super active last nite my belly was doing the mexican wave lol, OH was well amused it was as if she was trying to stretch her way out lol. most active she has been i didnt think it was possible at this stage with so little room but o well it was really amusing and it felt strange at the same time OH just klept staring at my belly lol 

My hips are absolutely killing me and my pelvic bone feels as tho someone has hit it really hard and it is now bruised. oh the joys of being pregnant lol.

hope everyone is ok.
sun is shining here.


----------



## gertrude

right ladies I have some time to update you!

MW appt yesterday was a bit shit :( BP up, protein in wee, baby still measuring big :( have a consultant appt next monday to discuss size and having a home birth. Felt really flat

then at midnight last night I had a big nose bleed :( I never get them and it really upset me. Feel like I've had such a lovely pregnancy that now I'm near the end everything is going a bit wrong :(

I have to go in to work today to finish the finance claim off. I am technically off now and I wish I had never fucking agreed to it :( still once this is done I can never think of the place again :) *looks for silver lining*

oh and I got blood on my duvet cover and pillow and it even went through to the duvet itself so now I have to see if we got it in the machine fast enough to get it out again - FED UP :(


----------



## gertrude

in good news it's another GLORIOUS day here today :)


----------



## happy_hayley

aww sorry to hear u having a rough time hope it all sorts itself out soon gertrude


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies,

More glorious sunshine today so I think I will tend my godchildren to the local country park to feed the ducks later. Also got aquanatal today

Gertrude sorry your appt did not go so well yesterday, is your tummt just measuring big or have they actually scanned you to check? My tummy is measuring 2 weeks ahead and has all the time but I had an extra scan and baby is measuring spot on for the 19th. FXd they let you have your homebirth.

Sam sounds like you had a rough day yesterday either, hope Ryan gets well quickly.

Dana hope your LO started wriggling around to reassure you

Loopy hope today goes ok

Gem any news darling? 

Sorry if I missed anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gertrude

no not had a scan - at 28w I was measuring 33, at 31 I was measuring 34, at 34 I was measuring 36 and now at 36 I'm measuring 37, so the gap is decreasing but still big. And I'm predicted to have a 8-9lb baby anyway

have a consultant appt next monday to discuss it as the MW said only they can request a late scan (which sounds bollocks to me but hey ho) 

so have to wait until Monday :)


----------



## chocojen

That is nonsense, I am 35 and am measuring 37, have been 2cm ahead since 29 weeks. My MW organised a scan for me and as soon as they saw he was actually ok they stopped worrying. You make sure you put your foot down my lovely...you want to make sure you can still have that home birth. Hope it goes well on monday xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

gertrude - the gap isn't big now...it's only a weeks difference and thats totally normal :hugs: isabel was 8lb 5oz when she popped so don't worry about an above average baby :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

gertrude - have you been on the homebirth.org site? there's a good bit about bigger babies and how what counts is the head circumference not the weight. If its any consolation, my mum is 5'5" and I was born at 41weeks 9lb 10oz no problems!! And there's also some good bits about BP on there too, lots of info if they start trying to push you into hospital! :D x


----------



## lilgemsy

YESSS IM HOME!
Only because I kept moaning lol. They were keeping me in all to wait for a phone call from the other hospital to say when I can go there... Its the 2nd day of waiting now. So I told them to contact me at home instead because it was making me feel absolutely shit being in hospital. When I got home I just couldnt stop crying because Ive been so frustrated with not quite knowing whats going on! 
At least now Im home I dont have to be frustrated alone. My mum is my rock <3 
Hopefully Ill finally know whats happening today if the hospital phones. If not then Im going to chase it up myself because Im sick of waiting. Theyve told me this scan is a detailed one and very important that I have it because it should be able to tell me whats going to be wrong with my baby when he's born (if anything... but judging by what theyve been telling me and stuff then hes going to have a few problems :/)

But, enough about me. Im going to do as promised and catch up properly! :D
(All the way back from page 1122!)

Hayley - How frustrating. When you go back make sure they tell you exactly whats going on or they might just do the same thing again. Be persistant! :)

Lisaed - Lol, theyre messing me about a bit though because they were supposed to have me there yesterday morning... still waiting now. Looking forward to seeing thier equiptment though, been told its excellent! Hope youre well and out of hospital soon -hugs- xx

Smeej - Either way, not long till your bambino is in your arms :3 How exciting!

Loopy - -hugs- 

Cola - Ive had something green come out too, while I was in hospital and I had to show the nurse my pads so they could monitor how much Id been bleeding and they said the green thing was just a bit of my plug. So yeah probably was just that for you too. 
Apparently it can be different... like sometimes its more pinky and sometimes its more snotty coloured or whatever.

CrazyBird - My MW isnt seeing me till about 39 weeks either and by that time it will have been 4 weeks since the previous appointment with her! I thought you were supposed to see them more regular once you got to like 32 weeks though 

Jakes - We've had fab weather the past few days! :D Looks like we'll be in for a gorgeous summer :)

Bernina - lol, have you managed to paint your toenails yet? It seemed like mission impossible for me when I tried so best of luck to you with that xD

Missfox - Oh dear. Sounds like Rosie wanted to give you a bit of a scare. Hope the MW appointment went well and everything is ok.

Rainbow - Its mad isnt it that so many April babies are already here! xD 

Cottles - Dont panic, he might not have! Oh and definately dont blame yourself! Sounds like Toby just wants you to know hes definately still in there and causing you worry! If its worrying you alot then maybe just phone them up and explain how worried you are and they might bring your appointment forward?

Gertrude - Big hugs for you! Chin up, sweetie... Go and bask in the glorious weather lol :)

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh my fuck.
Excuse me while I go and rip my hair out.
Hospital phoned just as I posted my last message.
I have to wait till FUCKING MONDAY.
Theyll have made me wait about 6 days by that time for a scan that was supposed to be urgent. :|
What a piss take.

(Sorry for the language.)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm enjoying not being at work but MAN am I bored! Got on the wii fit y'day doing alot of hula hoop and step, hoping I can hip-wiggle my way to labour LOL. Another appmnt with the MW today fx'd my hb levels have stayed above 10 and baby has maybe started to enagage a bit more - tho after ur first time they apparently sometimes don't even engage until 1st stage of labour. Funny thought, this time last pregnancy (38wks) I was marrying my lovely husband :D - how the hell did I have the energy to organise a wedding?!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Bloody hell gem! What a farce - pathetic! Monday?! Oh hun, no wonder you're feeling so frustrated :(
At least ur home with your mum and in a much more comfortable environment.
I've got everything crossed for you and Ollie.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Abz - are you allowed on the wii while pregnant?! 
My mum always tells me not to go on mine incase I jiggle myself into labour lol! Im not allowed in the hot tub or on the massage chair either... :|
Hope your MW appointment goes well today :) x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Well I'm pretty close to the end now so I'm hoping to kickstart something! :D.
I remember trying hula hooping when I was about 5 months and it gave me a load of BH, which was scary at the time, but this time if it leads to contractions it's all good :D

Last night it told me I was overweight lol, shame there's not a button for 'pregnant' when they ask you why you think you've put on weight lol.


----------



## gertrude

gem - the weather here is wonderful! shame I'm in work this afternoon - arses :D


----------



## lilgemsy

Abz - Get wiggling away then! :D Haha!
Hopefully something will come of it, and if not at least you have fun while trying I guess xD

Gertrude- aww haha. I hope you at least work with a nice view then so you can still enjoy the weather somehow! 
The nice sun is making me want to go for a swim :3


----------



## gertrude

well I shall be in work knowing it's the very last day for a year for me whilst everyone else will be there all summer :D I can live with that :D


----------



## Tasha360

Glad you're home Gem. Cant believe they are making you wait till Monday though :-( huge hugs hunni 

Weather is beautiful here today too, shame my garden is a mess

xx


----------



## gertrude

we (well, my Oh did the work with me giving instructions :D) swept our yard yesterday so it looks lovely now! I'm getting new paving slabs put down in June so it's nicer than it is now so I'm not bothering planting loads of tubs etc. Normally I grow tomatoes and chillis and herbs etc but given pickles due date, and that the whole thing will be being turned upside down I'm having a year off

still have an allotment though!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad you're home and comfortable gem. So sorry they're making you wait til monday. Can you callthe other hospital and tell them how worried you are and ask them to being it forward? I manage to so that with my breech appointment.

I'm on my way back into hospital this morning as they've asked to scan me in case Toby has flipped. I only managed to fall asleep at 6am so I'm really tired... Hope I'm not wasting their/my time. 
Actually, I hope I am because I don't want him to be breech again.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

wow, I would love an allotment! How do you manage to fit everything in, you do so much!

I've got my onion and carrot seedlings sprouting nicely ready to be potted outside, are chillies milder when you grow them in the uk climate?


----------



## gertrude

abz - I am unable to relax - it's a bit of a in-joke in our house :blush: I love the allotment and carefully chose things that don't need too much tlc though :D

god knows what I'm going to do when my phd finishes! that's going to leave a massive whole to fill :D

chillis aren't milder, they just don't grow as big/as many - my yard is a victorian bricked yard and it acts as a heater when the sun is out so it's a good place to grow them :)


----------



## CrazyBird

Gem that's shit, why are they making you wait so long. At least your home now. 

Loopy hope the appointment goes well

Cottles I hope your little man hasn't turned again. fingers crossed. My little man hasn't really changed positions at all, he has been head down for ages. Maybe he's just lazy. 

Also have gorgeous weather here, getting my hair cut this afternoon.


----------



## smeej

Gem - how frustrating for you :( It's horrile being made to wait when you are worried - I suppose on the plus side if they were urgently concerned about you and Ollie- they would be doing it before Monday :) 
just try to get some rest over the next few days and enjoy what you can of the nice weather xx

Cottles - fingers xd the little man hasn't flipped - and don't feel worried about wasting peoples time - it's important to know these things!!xx

I still have bum sickness, bad nausea and didn't sleep at all last night, but going to go sit in the garden to see if the sunshine lifts my spirits :)xx


----------



## bernina

Gertrude, sorry your appt didn't go so well. If there is any residual blood left on the bedding hydrogen peroxide works wonders and doesn't bleach colors.

We finally have sunshine here too, just beautiful, makes everything seem so much nicer even though it's quite chilly.

Gem, I'm happy that you're able to be home now with Mom. I hope they get your scan booked soon and can figure out what's going on once and for all. You have not been treated well by drs during your pregnancy and it's so unfair. I wish you and Ollie all the very best that everything turns out to be just fine and he makes a safe arrival into the world when he's ready. Thinking of you and praying for you and Ollie that all will be well. You are a very strong woman and don't ever doubt that. You will be a wonderful mother to Ollie, he is so very lucky to have you. Ugg, just read your update about scan being delayed until Monday, I swear if I was near you I would go to that hospital and ring someone's neck. You do not deserve to be treated this way, I am so very sorry this keeps happening to you.

Toenails still aren't painted, hopefully this weekend!!

Cottleston, hope baby is still head down, good luck at the scan today.

Smeej, hope an afternoon in the garden helps you to feel better soon!


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - Definately pregnant at a nice time arent we! :D Have all summer to enjoy with our babies :) 

Cottles - FX'd Toby isnt breech again. And get a nap when you get back home! Staying up that late cant be good for you, bet youre knackered!

Ahh Ive put a nice floaty maxi dress on today. Nice and bright and airy and already making me feel alot better. I think Im going to put Mondays appointment at the back of my mind untill I have to go for it now. Stress free weekend sounds lovely!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Pointless post but after a few people mentioned it, I painted my toenails a nice cerise pink this morning, even the MW commented! LOL


----------



## MissFox

stress free weekend is the way to go!! 
Cottles- really hope he hasn't flipped!!!
All the sunshine is RUNNING from this place!!! It's been DUMPING rain- it's so dark from how much it's raining and overcast that the street lights are still on and it's almost 8AM! Not normal!!! 
Well, I had a TON of BH last night- hoping they carry on through today too but really don't think the sweep worked. Fingers crossed for next week lol. Really hope the EPO does something.
I got a couple more pics from the maternity shoot- I really like one of them and the other I wish my hair was different (oh, the little things haha). Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







190559_10150173184533594_157908933593_8199325_6153471_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7









199862_10150173184638594_157908933593_8199326_1044810_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I can't wait to start my garden soon! :) Still a little too chilly here in DC, but we are hoping to use this weekend to pack the labor bag AND get our garden plots ready for seeds! Mostly DH will be doing all the work. I can't wait to take Josie outside to look at the garden and see our little veggies growing!


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! :wave:

It's been forever, but I've been reading every night as usual, just to tired to post most of the time :wacko: Hope everyone is having an okay day, sounds like there are some frustrations with doctors and babies flipping and well, the 9th month is just NOT as fun anymore I think! haha Can't wait to have all these little ones :baby: in our arms so we can all stop worrying! :dohh:
I had my first internal exam yesterday and I am dilated to 1, baby's head is down and engaged, the doc said "WOW he's got a big head!!" ... thanks that's exactly what I wanted to hear! haha, then in the afternoon I had some brown gunky discharge (tmi) anyone had this after an exam? It went away and haven't had anything since but it kinda freaked me out... :shrug:

Work is getting more and more difficult, can't WAIT to be home with the little man and not running around the ER anymore! :hugs: to all that need them! 

oh and I thought I'd put a couple pics from my maternity shoot that was a few weeks ago...
 



Attached Files:







Schlener08.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 21









Schlener14.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 19









Schlener52.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 19


----------



## bernina

Great photos MissFox and SoulShaken!!! You both look gorgeous and love the ones with DH's in them.

I had some pink/brown discharge after my internal so I think it's totally normal. Usually the dr's finger irritates the cervix while checking dilation.

Soulshaken, are you planning on staying home full time or will you return to work after a few months? I'm taking about 3 months off and then hope to return 3 days a week after that.


----------



## Soulshaken

thanks bernina! that makes me feel better... 
I WISH i could stay home with him haha but unfortunately I will be returning full time (4 days a week, 8 hr shifts), we get 3 months unpaid leave, so i'll take the full time and then back to the grind!


----------



## bernina

At least you'll get the 3 months which is nice, too bad more of it isn't paid though. Will you at least get 6 weeks of disability pay? That's what ours works out to, then the rest will be unpaid under FMLA. 

My girlfriend who is also preg experienced spotting after her internal as well, her dr even warned her she might see it, so I think it's totally fine.

Jealous of your painted toenails abz! Hope I can reach mine this weekend!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Lovely photos MissFox and SoulShaken! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox and Soulshaken - beautiful pics both of you :) Both look like youre absolutely glowing :D

And like Bernina said, its probably normal. Everytime I have an internal I always have either red or brown blood afterwards. Usually have it before hand too though actually since its usually the reason I get internals  lol. But still, I think the internals sometimes irratate the cervix a little sometimes so yeah probably normal :)


----------



## Soulshaken

We can only get paid for our "earned time/vacation time" or sick time both of which I don't have much because I haven't been working there long... but DH is picking up some extra work so we wont have to struggle too much while I'm home :thumbup: it's not ideal, but we will make it work! :) 

Thanks emmy and gem! Okay all this talk about toes, now I really want to get my nails done too, might have to this weekend as I am off work :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Glad you're able to make the 3 months off work for you. Everyone keeps telling me what a special time it is and that 3 months is a great amount because it allows you to really bond with little one and even get them into a slight routine before you have to return to work.


----------



## loopy82

Can't believe how much they've messed you around Gem, glad you've managed to get yourself home for a rest! Good luck for Monday.

Hope your appointment went well Cottleston and Toby is as he should be.

Gorgeous pics Soulshaken, really should have organised getting some done but have a feeling I may have left it too late now, nothing fits anymore!

Just got back from my scan, LO is definitely breech so have been booked in for an ECV on Monday. Am a little worried but do feel better for at least knowing what is going on now, am still keeping my fingers crossed for the birth centre rather than the hospital.


----------



## bernina

Best of luck on Monday loopy with the ECV!


----------



## MissFox

Good luck Loopy!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck with the ECV loopy! xx

I'll catch up with the rest of the thread later... just wanted to update. Toby is still head down!! I'm just a paranoid moobag! :haha:
Turns out what I felt last night was his knee as he decided to roll over and go back-to-back again... so he's sunny side up :dohh: but at least I can still give birth without a c-section hopefully! I've just got to try and roll him back over and get his knee out of my ribs. No idea how he's got it up there but it's not too comfy!


----------



## Soulshaken

That's what i'm looking forward to bernina! Can't wait to have some alone time with him :) and DH of course... haha 

Thanks loopy and good luck monday!! Need to get these babes to cooperate! little rascals :dohh:

Signing off ladies, time to go to work for the night, have a good one i'll catch up later :hugs:


----------



## loopy82

So glad he's still head down for you, hopefully you might be able to relax a little more now. Well, that's the theory anyway!


----------



## gertrude

third nosebleed in 24hours :( I haven't had one since I was 7 :(

I would like to say that this last one wasn't my fault but I suspect it might have been :blush:

MUST. LEAVE. NOSE. ALONE.


----------



## caro103

hey ladies, just checking in after a lovely sunny day! got all the windows wide open now and airing the house :D

Gem, glad you got home but how annoying they're making u wait until Monday! fx'ed they've worried you for nothing!

cottles, glad he's still head down! hope you get his knee out of your ribs, I remember the foot in the ribs all to well and it blooming hurts!

MissFox and soulshaken, gorgeous pics! I'm so jealous, kinda wish I'd had some taken but pretty sure they wouldn't have come out nearly as good!

Anymore babies arriving yet? I'm still getting the odd period like pain, but nothing regular :dohh: xxx


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem - Yay for being home! Not till Monday? Are they for freaking real?! Would they have kept you sat on the ward all that time then?

Seriously, babe, get yourself to the Womens, they would have had a portable at the bedside or you in U/S within the hour.

CottlestonPie - Phew! So glad that he is still being a good boy.

I'm sure that there are others I need to reply to but I'm sorry ladies, I can't concentrate. Too tired, sore and distracted. I'll catch up with y'all later x


----------



## lilgemsy

Loopy - best of luck for Monday! x

Cottles - So happy he's still head down :) 
Some of these April babies arent half naughty little ones already making thier mums worry already haha!

Gertrude - Oh dear. Nosebleeds are sucky D: Hope you dont have any more!

Amethyst - Its the womens where Ill be going on Monday :) And then back to Whiston at 2ish lol. Getting sent everywhere! And yeah, I think they would have kept me in the ward all that time because they wanted to monitor baby twice a day and because I was still bleeding a little bit. But theyve not figured out what was causing the bleeding and didnt seem to have any plans to do anything more to figure it out so I mithered them to go home xD
Hope youre feeling a bit better soon :) Tiredness and being sore is a pain in the bum! -hugs- x


----------



## Tasha360

Glad Toby is still head down Cottleston, lets hope he stays that way

Good luck with the ECV loopy

Soulshaken and MissFox you both look beautiful!!

Kids are all in bed so im going to do some tea now and relax untl the next feed. Nite girls xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

.


----------



## cola pops

AmethystDream said:


> cola pops said:
> 
> 
> I think it's too thick to be waters sort of too mucusy. Have had really funny period type pains though today, so think I will go tomorrow if it carries on. Thanks xx
> 
> Just read something that made a little sense, apparently it is fairly normal to have a lightly green tinged mucus plug due to a very small amount of oxidised blood when it formed. That unless it is accompanied with symptoms of an infection (the biggest one of course being smell), then chances are that is what it is.
> 
> Have to be honest though, I don't know if it is curiosity or just me being a worrying sort whilst pregnant, I'd still be tempted to have it checked :blush:Click to expand...

I phoned midwife this morning again as Holly had a tummy upset, she said the same, thinks it's my plug, but to phone back if it gets worse. I see my own midwife again on Tuesday so hopefully she will take a look for me. Thanks again x


----------



## DanaBump

i'm watching obem and they're making the girl take out her lip ring.....i don't understand why?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see that one as well Dana...the only thing I could think was with pushing it may get caught in her teeth and rip...I never had to take my tongue or nose ring out so I am not sure.


----------



## MissFox

I don't understand it either...


----------



## happy_hayley

loopy + Gem - good luck for monday

my nesting kicked in yesterday so got the hall way gutted. i was having severe back pain also getting pain in my left side.
i am aching all over to day and my pelvis feels as tho it is well and truely bruised hurts when i walk. 

got a phone call yesterday about cardiology appointment and it is nxt friday glad thats sorted now just worried what they might say lucky OH is coming with me.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## chocojen

Pleased it is sorted Hayley

Anyone know how Cami is doing?

Rainbow Ben gets more and more gorgeous

I am off to meet a couple of friends this morning one of whom has a very active 10 month old little boy. Then I think this afternoon I will do some cleaning, although I would rather sit in the sunshine in hte garden!


----------



## lilgemsy

Hayley - Good luck for your appointment on Friday, hope it goes well hun :) x

I actually dont have much to say for a change lol.
Still half asleep so yeah.
Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## babybefore30

Morning ladies, 

Gem I am so pleased you are home I have been worried about you but did not get a chance to check yesterday as spent the day with my mum.

I have a load of energy today for the first time in ages so am going to try and clear my washing and ironing basket as it is so lovely here today.

One more week until I am term cannot quite believe it. Baby does not move very much anymore seems to only react when I am eating strange but thinks it takes after its dad always hungry. 

xxx


----------



## DanaBump

choco- i've been wondering the same thing, tho i'm assuming she's just busy with mr caleb.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eep... Single figures!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bloody Nora... MIL is hilarious!!
Baby is due on mothers day... So she's gone and arranged a mothers day gathering and is expecting us to be there under any circumstances. It's like she's bored of waiting for babies now and has forgotten about Toby.
It's a bit sad, because when DFs best friends wife was expecting, for The 2 weeks leading up to their due date, we were constantly getting messages asking if she'd gone into labour yet because she hadn't been on facebook or whatever. Then their baby was born, SILs baby was born and DFs ex girlfriend who she still talks to had her baby... So the novelty has worn off. In a way I'm glad she's not fussing but showing a bit of interest or at least remembering due day would be nice.


----------



## JakesMummy

Cottleston - my mil goes away to Australia for 1 month the day before lo is due!! Charming!!! I barely hear from them really but be nice ifthey could show some interest!


----------



## AmethystDream

JakesMummy said:


> Cottleston - my mil goes away to Australia for 1 month the day before lo is due!! Charming!!! I barely hear from them really but be nice ifthey could show some interest!

I know where you are coming from interest wise (similar here) but bloody hell, I'd kill for this scenario :haha:

Still got the inlaw problem hanging over my head at the moment and unforeseen circumstances have just given them an 'in' when I was getting to the point of quite enjoying never hearing from them. Poo :dohh:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

It seems with every new week of pregnancy, something else starts up. Now i'm having mild/moderate headaches. :( I hate headaches... i'm such a baby to them. 

Last night was torture... couldn't get to sleep, and then when I was asleep I got up to pee every HOUR! And on top of that, whenever I moved, i'd get some sort of BH. Rough night... now i'm so tired, and i'm sure DH is dragging at work. :( Poor guy. He sees to it that he wakes up and goes with me to the bathroom every time. I think this comes from the fact that one time he didn't and I started screaming with pain. Somehow the bladder going down, had spasmed my Round Ligaments, and I was in serious pain. Couldn't move for a long time from the toilet. So now he just goes with me. But being as he has to get up at 6:30 and I can sleep in, I do feel bad for him. He just takes it and says "well this is what it's going to be like with the baby." 

:cloud9: he's such a sweetheart sometimes.


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Casey, sounds like hes going to make a fabulous daddy :) 
Sorry that youve been in pain and stuff though. Not much longer left though untill its all over! :D

I felt summery yesterday so threw a summery yellow maxi dress on xD
It was like wearing a cloud :3 So comfortable.
Took a bump pic in it :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00287.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CaseyBaby718

That's such a beautiful dress!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Mom's and MILs can be funny/obnoxious/annoying but sometimes they could be pretty great too, lol. 
Very nice of your DH Casey- Mine doesn't get up when I do but if I start screaming (it's happened ot me a few times) from the bathroom the bed is really close so he can hear me.
gemsy- that dress is ADORABLE!
dana- I'm guessing Cami is just busy with her little guy. Hope they are both doing well.


----------



## caro103

hey ladies! such a gorgeous day today I've spent the afternoon gardening! not sure where I found the energy from but after being inspired by my mum starting I spent a good hour and a half clearing weeds and chopping plants and bushes!

Time for bnb catch up, daytime tv and a rest me thinks! nice to feel active for a change though :D xx


----------



## MissFox

Still POURING here.


----------



## caro103

:( oops sorry MissFox! fx'ed it picks up a bit soon! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its been snowing and sleeting here...we was just in the 70's 2 days ago. UGh this weather is crazy. 

Casey I hope you get some rest today. You dh sounds like a sweetie. XX

Gem you look adorable and the dress is super pretty.


----------



## chocojen

Caro pleased to hear you have been enjoying the weather, I really need to do some gardening but cant muster the energy for it at the moment!
x


----------



## DanaBump

Please join me in Remembering a Great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes to the belly. He was 71. Doughboy was survived by his wife Play Dough, three children, John Dough, Jane Dough, and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the Oven. The Funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## gertrude

evening ladies :) I can't believe how fast this week has gone! We picked up a cot and changing unit from one of my colleagues today and it's dead exciting :D just the pram/pushchair now and we're done! (That's been delayed 3 times now!)

I have really swollen feet again though but in good news I bought new birkenstock sandals from TKMAXX so I'm super pleased :D

Also got a travel grobag from there at half price! extra win!

now I'm too tired/full for tea though - bugger :D


----------



## bernina

Adorable dress and bump gem!

Casey sounds like you have a wonderful husband. 

Had dr appt today, no change in dilation or effacement from 2 weeks ago. Was hoping for some movement but oh well. Next appt in a week for another check. 

DH's work had a shower for us today and it was lovely. Got some cute outfits, gift card and small swing and slide set for the backyard, perfect for ages 1-4! 

My feet and ankles are soooo swollen. Have them propped up on pillow now and waiting for polish to dry. Figured since I have to rest them might as well get some polish on. Might try an Epsom salt soak later. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Please join me in Remembering a Great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes to the belly. He was 71. Doughboy was survived by his wife Play Dough, three children, John Dough, Jane Dough, and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the Oven. The Funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.

:rofl:


----------



## bernina

I second Emmy!! :rofl:


----------



## JakesMummy

I saw the word Epsom and got excited - sad!! That's the town I live in.


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - feels fantastic when everything is done / near enough done doesnt it? :D

Bernina - How did you reach to put polish on? I seriously cant reach my toes xD
I tried before and just failed!

Ah so so tired today. Feel slightly sicky too after scoffing a Maccies. D:


----------



## loopy82

The nappies have arrived and I love them!
 



Attached Files:







2RxyptR.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissFox

Those are so very cute loopy! I'm really hoping to pick up a few like that soon but i"ll probably wait until Rosie is in a bigger size and I use all the little diapers I got from my shower.


----------



## loopy82

I have a feeling we'll be using disposables for awhile too, they say suitable for newborn but even on the smallest size they seem a little big to me. There will be more nappy than baby!


----------



## bernina

Gem I sat on bed and bent knees to reach feet. Wasn't very comfy and I made sort of a mess but I'll clean the polish off the edges when it dries. 

Loopy love the nappies. What brand? We're going to try using cloth as well but will use disposable for first few weeks, travel, and days out. 

Gertrude sounds like it's all coming together very exciting. You'll have to take some pics for us!

Jakesmummy I'll think of you when I'm soaking my tootsies!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my goodness what I wouldn't give to be able to touch my toes!! I don't know how you manage! I struggle putting socks and shoes on now :( not that it matters... My feet are so puffy that any attempt to make them look decent would be a waste of time lol

I got myself one of those quattro razors with the bikini trimmer on the end. Omg I had to get rid of the jungle! Feels sooo much better. Probably looks a state but who cares!
DF doesn't know yet. He kinda likes the neatly kept natural look so he might not be too impressed. :haha:


----------



## loopy82

They're from Baba+Boo (https://www.babaandboo.com/index.php), think the company is uk based but they post round the world and I did find lots of good reviews about them.


----------



## luvmyangel

HI girls 

I haven't been on in a really long time just wanted to let you all know I had my daugher Avery Hope on march 13th at 12:10 pm 7lbs 3oz 18 inches. My water broke at 36 weeks 6 days and she was born at 37 weeks. after 24 hours in labor and 30 minutes of pushing!


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations luvmyangel! Love her name x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!!!!

I've been looking into the Fuzzibunz brand and a couple others...


----------



## bernina

Congrats luv!!!!

MissFox I have a few gently used fuzzibunz from eBay, they get great reviews. I can't wait to try them out on little one!


----------



## loopy82

I saw good reviews for fuzzibunz too, went for baba+boo as they were a lot cheaper and I liked the patterns!


----------



## bernina

I picked up 3 lbs of sliced pineapple at store today. I know it's just and old wives tale but I'll try anything at this point :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations luv! :happydance: xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations luvmyangel!


----------



## DanaBump

i feel so bad for all your gals trying to reach your toes. i wanted mine painted, so the weekend of my baby shower the girls and i went and got a pedicure. i'm addicted!! :cloud9:


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Luvmyangel - thats a gorgeous name! :D x

Decided to do a bit of photography / editing the past few days.
Thought Id share some of my works with you ladies :)
Here:
https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/084/3/c/baby_bump_by_gemsy-d3cfbbz.jpg
https://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/084/8/0/plush_loveheart_by_gemsy-d3cg8kp.jpg
https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/084/8/3/fushia_flowers_by_gemsy-d3cg8sx.jpg

Got loads more on my deviantart. (gemsy.deviantart.com)
:)


----------



## DanaBump

gemsy- not to be dirty, but with all the talk of hairy lady bits, it took me a couple minutes to realize that second picture wasn't a fancy shaven lady bit :rofl:


----------



## lilgemsy

DanaBump said:


> gemsy- not to be dirty, but with all the talk of hairy lady bits, it took me a couple minutes to realize that second picture wasn't a fancy shaven lady bit :rofl:

LOL! xD


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: 

Pedicures are addicting!!! 

I do like the patterns on the diapers you posted

Bernina- you have to eat somewhere around 7 or 8 fresh pineapple for it to be effective. I'd have to try blending them all to even get anywhere near that since the last time I ate ONE whole pineapple I had the SOREST mouth.


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Luvmyangel!!!!! How exciting! Glad you and your baby are healthy and happy!!


----------



## JakesMummy

It's also the core of the pineapple - yuck!!! I had some pineapple for dessert yesterday was delicious!! All this talk of nails, I painted my toenails and fingernails - feel So much better for it!! Just gotta take it off before I deliver!! 
Gem I love your pics - I have a new slr camera I am using - takes amazing pics. 
Ugh baby is so low now it's ridiculous - that pic I put on Facebook makes it look high lol!!! She is literally hanging in there by a thread! Haha!


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> It's also the core of the pineapple - yuck!!! I had some pineapple for dessert yesterday was delicious!! All this talk of nails, I painted my toenails and fingernails - feel So much better for it!! Just gotta take it off before I deliver!!
> Gem I love your pics - I have a new slr camera I am using - takes amazing pics.
> Ugh baby is so low now it's ridiculous - that pic I put on Facebook makes it look high lol!!! She is literally hanging in there by a thread! Haha!

why do you have to take it off?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had been reading about pineapple to help get a natural labor starting and it was like 18 plus the cores. WOW If anyone can eat that many deserves a reward. LOL 

I am off to get a pedi tomorrow. I usually get them every 2 weeks but since being pregnant I have been missing them. LOL


----------



## bernina

Yep for the pineapple I know there's no way I'll eat enough for it to be effective, but SIL went into early labor after having maybe a cup of it, so I figure since I love the taste it can't hurt. 

Dana you're cracking me up!! Speaking of lady bits, I need to tame that area this weekend!

Gem, great pictures!!!


----------



## bernina

Mmmm enjoying a cup of trader joe's mango black tea, it's delicious!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Bernina I just realized your 38 weeks!! ;)


----------



## MissFox

I could still go for a pineapple.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I do agree Sam pineapple is super yummy.


----------



## MissFox

I am not feeling "right" today. So super very exhausted I even took a nap.


----------



## bernina

MissFox your husband is adorable, I keep looking at your profile picture and he is so cute cuddling your bump, great picture :) Your body is probably telling you to take it easy and rest up so you save your energy for labor. When is your next appointment?

Reeds, I know I can't believe 38 weeks, seems surreal. A few more weeks and all of the April Sweet Peas are going to be watermelons!! What is your scheduled date again?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Sam I agree with Bernina...your moving and doing so much at the end of your pregnancy your body is saying slow down. 

Bernina its monday...as long as the amino shows his lungs are ready.


----------



## bernina

How exciting!! I'm sure Gunner's lungs will be nice and ready, you'll be nearly 38 weeks and all of the other sweet peas have been born earlier than that I think and seem just fine. Will be thinking of you guys, can't wait to see Gunner's first pics!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I sure hope so...I just wonder how accurate those aminos are...I have never had one or known anyone who has had one to check lungs. I am kinda afraid to get my hopes up just in case he is not ready.


----------



## bernina

Totally understandable to be afraid, I know it would be hard to get your hopes up only to have to wait another week. Most of the books I've read have said that a due date is really just the mid point between 38 and 42 weeks, which is the range that most women deliver naturally in. So that leads me to believe that at 38 weeks all systems should be go. Will keep everything crossed for you that Monday works out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## MissFox

Yea i really hope monday goes well for you too. 
Thanks Bernina- I find him quite adorable myself. He saw the picture and was like "IM SO HAPPY I DIDNT SHAVE" 
Yea I'm going to go lay down in bed. Just made dinner and feel like I'm giong to collapse- I really hope I'm not catching what DH has- a tummy bug and horrible bronchitis- but it doesn't feel like that just want to lay down and cry and sleep.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Sam. I hope you get some rest and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks me too. I can't even finish my food (which is sad because I LOVE tomato soup). We're supposed to be moving all the furniture tomorrow and everything that will fit into the uhaul trailer. Hopefully it's everything so we don't have to take too many trips.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope it all goes well for you. Do you have plenty of help??


----------



## DanaBump

sam-usually when i get wheepy like that, i just need sleep and lots of it. hopefully you can get some restful sleep.


----------



## bernina

I agree, the facial hair makes him look cute and cuddly (I'm sure those aren't the words he'd use though!)


----------



## MissFox

No- just DH, my mom and her BF so far. I think that's one thing really getting medown. We;ve had to borrow so much money from my mom and I feel so bad because she is doing everything. BUt she's so tired from helping so much too and none of DH's brothers will help. I just hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Dana. 
Bernina- he says he's never going to shave it all of again once Rosie is born. I hear it's a tradition in his family lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam I will say a extra prayer for you tonight and hope that lots of people show up to help.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks I'm feeling a lot more calm now that i'm laying down. DH just asked me to make another grilled cheese and I said nope. Gonna curl up and watch a movie. Oh and have lost a little more plug today but I think its too small of an amount to really mean anything.


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats luvmyangel!
good luck for monday reedsgirl!!

kept waking up last nite to turn over which is bloody annoying, woke up this morning with terrible abdo pain and starting to get like a stitch pain in my right side, had really bad shooting pains down below last nite that wasnt nice at all. feel quite nauseous this morning.

had a nice day in the garden yesterday with my dad we just sat there talking for hours i havent seen him in a fair while so was nice to catch up plus the sun was beaming he even started to look abit red on top of his balding head lol. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## smeej

Morning everyone..

Congrats to LUV - can't wait to see/hear more about it!

Well I had yet another restless, sleepless night - maybe got a couple of hours between 3-5 then gave up and got up. I am so exhausted but just can't fall asleep ! It's making me so irritable and fed up :(

However, the only thing getting me through it is knowing that in 10 days time I'll be having my baby girl! Tick, tock! I am sooooooooooooooo ready now !!!

Also, looks like the sunny weather has disapeared, it's back to being dull and grey - but atleast it is dry for now. 

What are everyones plans for the weekend?

LAter today there is a "Nearly New" NCT Sale nearby, so i think i'll waddle along with hubbie and see if there are any decent bargains :)

xx


----------



## noobie

can u put me on the list im due 15/4 x


----------



## lisaed

still stuck in hospital trying to get my heart and blood levels stable enough to cope with labour :cry:


----------



## JakesMummy

I case of emergency operation etc just policy here , I did it last time.


----------



## lilgemsy

Lisaed - Oh dear sweetie, -hug- Lets hope it gets sorted asap :) x

Hi noobie, welcome to the thread! Thats my dads birthday 

Smeej - Aww hope you get a decent nights sleep soon! And wow, 10 days. How exciiiiitinggg :3

Hayley - hope you feel better soon. The afternoon with your dad sounds lovely :)

MissFox - Take it easy when moving furniture missy! 

Reeds - best of luck for the amino x

As for the pineapple... would it count if you had it on pizza? Hawain :) Yumm!


----------



## chocojen

Welcome Noobie

Congrats Luvmyangel (wow these april babies are coming quick now!!)

Goodluck Monday Reeds

Lisased sorry to hear you are in hospital, is it the same one you were due to go to on monday for the cardiologist?

Gem its so good to hear you sounding so much happier the last few days, will be thinking of you on monday

Sam take it easy today, if we lived a bit closer (!!!) I would send OH to help but I dont want him that far from me anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really need to do the food shopping and housework today but the sun is shining again so I want to go outside! We are going to a wedding reception this evening with people I worked with in my last job not seen some of them since I left 2 years ago so it will be funny seeing them react to bump! 

x


----------



## gertrude

pineapple? on pizza? WRONG *makes vomity noises*

ok ladies I'm fed up :( I'm full term today which makes me smile but I'm fed up of being swollen (today my hands and feet are swollen, neither bad but enough to get on my nerves), I had ANOTHER nosebleed yesterday which was only tiny but enough for me to not feel safe being anywhere without a massive stash of tissues/loo roll

I hardly slept again last night until about 6am, this is making me tired and so crotchety its unreal. My house is a tip, my car is a mess, my bath needs cleaning before I can have a bath.

Baby hasn't made the slightest effort to even begin to get into position for birthing, it's not just not engaged, it's not even thinking about it. 

*throws something to see if that makes me feel better*

*it doesn't so I'm off back to bed*

I should be protesting today, and given the grump level of me at the moment the coppers wouldn't have a clue what hit them, but I don't think waddling around London this pregnant is such a good idea :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't think I could even cope with the half hour train into London for the protest today, never mind the actual march itself! So I don't blame you Hun x

I'm still in bed but breakfast is calling me. I just don't want to get up, i ache so much. My hips ache, my pelvis pops when I roll over, my knees ache now too. And my feet are ginormous! 

I'm so ready for this to be over now.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just remembered waking DF up last night by accident while trying to turn over. I was huffing and puffing and it was such hard work just to move.

Him: you ok?
Me: Mhm
Him: are you having contractions?
Me: no I-
Him: sod ya then! *rolls over and starts snoring*

Git! :haha:


----------



## gertrude

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm so ready for this to be over now.

Do you feel like we didn't enjoy the good bit enough? That's how I'm feeling today! :dohh:

LOL @ your other half though :D

mine is having a bad hair day today and went on a massive strop about how horrible it was and how it wasn't what he wanted so I said right, lets take it in turns - by the time i was done with everything that is annoying me today he admitted defeat and has gone to put the cot together :D :happydance: that'll teach him for being such a bloody girl :happydance:

my right foot actually hurts with the swelling but I don't know what to do for the best. They say keeping going helps the lymph keep moving which helps it go down, but so does putting your feet up to rest - MAKE YOUR MINDS UP PEOPLE :dohh:


----------



## JakesMummy

Gertrude I understand the feeling with the selling- mine are blotchy on the Palms and soles and when I squeeze into a fist, it kinda hurts?!? Can't really describe the feeling . Like when ubget hot and your fingers swell, then squeezing them feels odd, like cushiony? I am bad at explaining feelings but that's what it feels like lol ! Even getting out of bed in morning hurts my soles?!? But theresno edema - like fingerprint indent left when I push, so god knows, I'm having a lazy day too.

Had breakfast in bed at 9am although made it myself then got back into bed! Jake had a nap at 11am so slept in my bed until 30 mins ago , now I'm laying here doing nothing!! I need to get my Adar into gear as we are staying at my mums for 2 weeks whilst we get a kitchen fitted - shitting myself about having baby and not being able to move home.. I could scream but hey ho, got to be done.


----------



## MissFox

MMM Breakfast. IDK what to have for breakfast today. I don't think I got enough sleep last night either. I got up to pee 6 or 7 times and spent my last 2 hours in bed rolling over trying to make my hips start hurting- then DH started to complain that he was cold (he's always cold!) So I rolled over again to face away from him since once he starts complaining about how cold it is in the house (thermostat reads 70 so it's probably about 60) he's coming in for some body heat! 
He woke me up when he came to bed last night and asked "Can I wake Rosie up" UMM NO! IM SLEEPING AND IM TIRED AND IF I DONT SLEEP ENOUGH I WONT FEEL GOOD TOMORROW AND THE WHOLE DAY WILL BE SHOT! Except I stopped at SLEEPING and added "so please let me sleep"
lisaed- sorry to hear your still in the hospital- hope things get figured out soon.
gemsy- nope- only counts if it's Freshly cut but for some reason I've been wanting pineapple on my pizza to- can't get enough of it lately. Weird. But I don't like hawaiian pizza- pepperoni and pineapple works for me though :D


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies :wave: 

sounds like we are all getting to the breaking point on here! :growlmad: I was up (trying to) roll around all night, getting up to pee every 2 hours, feeling like my pelvis was breaking apart, and now i'm just plain exhausted :sleep:

I guess the last few weeks are this miserable so we are all BEGGING for labor instead of being scared to death of it... although i'm still very nervous to say the least...

Hope everyone can get some rest today and feel better soon :hugs: just want to hold my little man already!


----------



## caro103

Congrats Luvmyangel! :D

Lisased hope they stablise you and let you out of hospital soon hun, let us know how you go!

Cottles, jakesmummy and gertrude, my feet and hands feel exactly the same! and i've been active yesterday and today and I swear its just made them bigger! I woke up this morning and was able to leave indents in the tops of my feet :cry:, normally they're all bony and everything stick out! 

Did more gardening today, its all neat and tidy out there now, but hasn't kick started any contractions :(...boooooo!

Hope everyones having a nice wkend! MissFox, hope the move goes well hun! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh caro I feel your pain :hugs: I've been able to leave indents in my legs ankles and feet for a while. Putting pressure on them is so sore. The skin couldnt possibly stretch any more.
My knees and feet have been much worse since walking around the shops yesterday.


----------



## Harleyy

Onee monthh left for mee :d


----------



## loopy82

Hope everyone who is feeling rotten today is feeling better soon :flower:

I'm usually the same, especially at the weekend but for once I've actually got loads of energy. Managed to clean the bathroom, got a load of washing done and have cooked 8 days worth of meals to go in the freezer! Hope this energy kick lasts a little longer, could do with getting the house vacuumed tomorrow...


----------



## DanaBump

if one of you ladies with all your energy could come over to my place, that'd be swell. i'm in major nesting mode with no energy/motivation to do it :sleep:


----------



## MissFox

I second the hope all you ladies are feeling better!!! And swelling goes down. All of my nesting energy goes into moving today. I'm on load 3 of laundry and still have a couple more to go. EVERYTHING WILL BE CLEAN FOR THE MOVE THOUGH!


----------



## CottlestonPie

gertrude said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> I'm so ready for this to be over now.
> 
> Do you feel like we didn't enjoy the good bit enough? That's how I'm feeling today! :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm feeling a lot like I should've not only enjoyed the 'nice' bit of pregnancy more but also like I didn't make the most of being physically able to do more...
I've had to go to bed to elevate my feet because they're stinging... Maybe tomorrow will be more comfortable and I can scratch a few more things off my To Do list.

Sam I totally admire you... I don't think I could cope with moving this late on in pregnancy. Good luck hun, I hope it all goes smoothly and as stress free as possible x


----------



## bernina

Lisa, hope that they're able to get everything under control and that you and little one are doing well. :hugs:

MissFox, best of luck with the move today. Hope it goes smoothly and make sure and put your feet up and rest this evening when it's done. 

Went and bought a pair of compression stockings today and so far am in LOVE with them. They go right below the knee and provide support and are supposed to help with swelling. Will be on my feet quite a bit tonight (going to a suite at the basketball game, go Pistons!) so we'll see how they work. So far they are bliss and wish I would have got them weeks ago. If anyone is interested this is the brand and I got them at the local drugstore (Walgreens for those in the States) for under $20. They have all kinds of languages on the box so am sure they sell them all over the world. 
https://www.jobst-usa.com/en/products/supportwear/collectionforwomen/womenstrouser/page.html

Little one seems to have migrated north and for the very first time in my pregnancy received a proper kick to the lung, very uncomfy and not something I wish to repeat. Hopefully she's just stretching out a leg and not actually moving further up instead of down. I keep trying to tell her to head south but not sure she's got her compass in there. 

Lots of aches have started at bottom of bump and also right on the lady garden (which I attempted to trim in the shower today, wasn't that fun!) Feels like I've slammed my pubic bone into a brick wall. I'm sure it's just all the new pressure but not a nice feeling. Almost feels like the heavy days of period when you get a throbbing pain down there. 

I turned to DH in the car today (as I was trying unsuccessfully to put on my new compression stockings) and asked when I turned into the big old exhausted pregnant lady!?!


----------



## caro103

aww bernia you crack me up! bubs missing her compass :rofl:. I'm with you on the pubic bone being slammed into a brick wall though! and the constant feeling as if period is coming, initially I thought it might be a sign, but it started on Monday night :dohh:

Feeling quite jealous right now, my friend irl who had the same due date as me has just texted to say her baby girl arrived today! lucky thing. Although for some reason she got induced, so guess there must have been something found at her bloods on thurs. Come on baby....


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats Luvmyangel

Only had a quick skim of the posts so sorry if ive missed anything. The twins have got a cold so are a bit unsettled so not been able to get much done :-(

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have been having tightenings and lower back pains all day and just found er "gloop" in my pants (sorry tmi)... Not LOADS but quite a bit. No blood either.
You know when you know it's not the start but really wish it was? I'm feeling like that now. It's 9pm here. If things started now I'd have him tomorrow. We'd share a birthday! That'd be so cute... Ah well!


----------



## caro103

err kinda sounds like it might be the start of something cottles! fx'ed it is anyway, do some bouncing or bding before bed! xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Major rant warning!!

We are due to have a kitchen fitted here, as the one we have is falling apart and we rent off family (the house was DHs Grandmas) so we have been decorating it..we don't plan to stay here for any longer thna a year, we have been here since 2007.

So after MONTHS of asking/nagging etc we finally had a kitchen delivered - MIL/FIL got it off ebay - it is lovely, but sitting in our garage at the moment!!!! So we have had to park one of our cars in the already packed road.

So this was 4 weeks ago - we were told it would be being fitted by FIL friend who is self employed in fitting kitchens etc so fair enough. This was 2 Sundays AGO. Apparently he was busy so scheduled it for Wednesday just gone - again had to cancel as the job he is on hadnt finished. Said he would ring..never bothered.
So rescheduled for this Sunday - said he would ring to confirm - no phonecall. So MIL calls tonight and says he cant do it til WEEDNESDAY!!!! I'll be 38 weeks pregnant by then!!!!

It'll take at least 2 weeks and as they are travelling 50 miles here, they will be staying at ours, which means we have nowhere to sleep so will be staying at my mums.

I am FED UP of not being told what is going on...I cried when DH told me it had been cancelled again and he had a rant at ME!?!? I am so hormonal right now, now is NOT the right time to be saying why are you crying? !!

I packed my suitcase last night to go to mums, and emptied the kitchen so we still have boxes EVERYWHERE - Now it has been cancelled until Wednesday : (((( I could scream!!!!!

I just pray this baby stays in there til the maximum 2 weeks overdue or else we are royally screwed. I DO NOT want to be at anyone else home with a newborn and toddler, I found it hard establishing breastfeeding last time and am scared it will be the same this time round - I wpould rather be at home. Even if it does get done in 2 weeks - I shall be coming back to a fucking mess, and I have to clean and sort it out being 10 monrths pregnant!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 

SO SORRY just had to get it off my chest - OH isn;t the best listener. He said its not a problem if i give birth and have to stay at Mums for a while - erm HELLO!?! It isnt fair on anyone! I dont epect to stay at Mums as with a newborn it aint friggin easy and everyone ends up waking up at all hours, as well as having to share a room with a toddler! And OH works nights..fantastic(!) I may bring on labour just stressing about this so had to get it off my chest!!! Well done if you got this far!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Cottleston that does sound rather hopeful ESPECIALLY as you are getting the pains with the plug coming away too....Oooh keep us updated : D


----------



## caro103

:hugs: jakes...can they not just wait to fit the kitchen until after bubs is born now? or is your old kitchen so bad it desperately needs replacing? dunno, just wondered if it might be easier to leave the kitchen in the garage until bubs is a good few wks old and you';ve got breastfeeding established? a pain, but at least you'd have peace of mind you'd be going home to your home iykwim? especially as it sounds like you've lived with the current kitchen for so long? xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Caro we originally said to them dont worry we shall wait until baby is older etc But it has taken us so long just to get the kitchen here, so to wait another few months would probably turn into years!!!!! I did think of this though but in all honesty, I'd rather get it out of the way now!
The old kitchen really is bad - it is damp, falling apart, I swear it is from the 50s LOL!! And bodged together so bases of cupboards are falling through etc..really not hygienic either. Ugh - cannot wait until we have a place of our own!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...havent read back but everyone is well. 

I am pampering myself and get a spa pedicure...hoping the hit some of those pressure points for labor. lol. do feel a bit bad cause I didnt shave my legs. haha


----------



## smeej

Any UK insomniac ladies still wide awake? 
I've been in bed for about 3 hours now without a hint of sleep and don't see it happening any time soon :( 
Well at least the clocks have changed so it's one less hour to toss and turn!


----------



## smeej

Jakes- what a nightmare for you :( not good timing!! Just hope it all gets sorted sooner rather than later xx

cottles- that sounds promising ! Fxd ! X

reeds- pedi sounds blissful! X


----------



## MissFox

Jakes sounds like a nightmare!!!

Reeds- I could really go for a pedi too- DOn't worry about the nonshaved legs though- I've done that to them PLENTY of times. Sometimes I think it makes the massage feel better LOL

Well, we packed a 6x12ft trailer PACKED as well as the bed of our pickup AND the bed of my mom's pickup and brought it out to the cabin today. Two of the greatest ladies "the hippie ladies" showed up and brought some boxes and busted out packing for a couple hours! It was amazing and so wonderful of them! We have a mostly empty house but still probably have to fill both of our beds again and that should be all of it. My mom is coming back tomorrow for that and then Tuesday she'll be back to help me clean the house (I'm hoping to get all of it done on Monday though)

I'm really feeling a lot better about getting out of this house on time.


----------



## smeej

Now 4am and I still can't sleep :( 

This really is doing my head in as it's been getting worse the last few weeks ! 
I wonder if the Docs would be able to prescribe anything to help that is safe? I 
am getting desperate !


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I feel like i haven't been on here in forever!! ANOTHER baby born?!?! Fantastic! :happydance: Congrats Luv! :) 

I went to see my god parents for the day yesterday and today. It was such a relaxing and awesome time. I even got some baby stuff! :D yey! 

They also gave me an unused recliner (mostly new!) So I don't have to get a rocker. It matches our leather couch too! :) 

Its been a great weekend so far. Now if only my hip pain would let me sleep at night!! :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Jakes, sorry for all you're dealing with, what a nightmare!! In the end though you'll look back and it will be worth it for the nice new kitchen. 

Smeej, I would ask your dr if you have an appt soon if there is anything they can give. If you don't have an appt then I would phone the mw or dr and see if they can prescribe you something over the phone. You definitely want to be as rested as you can going into labor. 

MissFox, so glad you had the ladies to help out, sounds like you guys all accomplished a lot today. 

Had shooting pains in my lower back several times today that lasted for a good 20 or 30 minutes along with cramping and just the general feeling of very bad period pains. Found myself wishing I could take Motrin. Don't think it's the start of anything, no plug has been lost and well the pain isn't that bad, just very very uncomfortable and lots of pressure in new places. 

The compression stockings seem to be working. Was on my feet a lot tonight at the basketball game (which we won!) and they feel really good. Haven't taken them off yet, just about to head up to bed now, but really happy for them not to feel tight and achey like they normally do. If these things work I will be living in them and stocking up on more pairs. 

Sorry if I've missed any posts, will catch up properly tomorrow. Exhausted and heading to bed now.


----------



## smeej

Thanks bernina- I will try get an apt Monday with doc ( yes I'm still awake lol )

glad the stockings seem to be doing the trick and that you had a fun, winning night out! X


----------



## MissFox

Smeej- I know it might not work so well but I would really try some chamomile tea. With the early pregnancy insomnia it was the only thing that worked! I had chamomile with lavender and it was amazing!
Thanks Bernina! We did get a lot done and it feels so good!


----------



## smeej

Thanks miss fox - I'll try anything at this point ! X


----------



## Soulshaken

smeej I totally relate to the pregnancy insomnia... seems like a struggle to get to bed before 2 a.m. every night and then when I FINALLY get settled in, little man decides that he wants to practice rolls and stretches and then I really can't sleep! :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! The pains and tightenings from the past 24hrs seem to have gradually stopped. Only happening now when I lie in certain positions... So I guess Toby was teasing me! Oh well... 

I'm going back to bed. If the clocks hadbnt gone forward it'd only be 6:45...


----------



## chocojen

Morning!

Happy Birthday Cottleson.

Hope you are all having a good weekend? We went to a wedding reception last night and there were loads of pregnant women there but I was by far the most pregnant! I didnt dance as my feet barely fit in my shoes whenn we left for the party and I didnt want them to swell any further! It was funny watching all the drunk people!

Not sure what we are doing today, I do have lots of housework to get done and today it is cloudy so I think it is a good opportunity to do it while I dont want to be outside. OH is still in bed, he had a few beers last night so dont ex[ect him to move anytime soon!

x


----------



## gertrude

morning ladies :) couldn't get on here last night so missed you all!

I seem to be peeing out all the excess water which is a bit alarming! Massive wee's everytime i go! Was hoping to see feet look better this morning which they do but not as much as i hoped for!

Also feel a bit flat today :( not entirely sure why tbh which sucks!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks Jen xx

I'm totally lost for things to do today... DF is keeping himself busy making a squirrel/bird feeder for the garden and I'm incredibly bored!
Housework it is then!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Gertrude... Do you think flatter could mean bubs has dropped some more?

I was thinking about getting some of those socks but not sure... Tenner seems a bit steep if they don't work too well. Might just try drinking bucketloads more. (My legs were v chunky before the swelling so I'm not sure they'd even fit!)


----------



## loopy82

Yay! LO is full term! :happydance: Now if she'd only turn the right way round...

Happy Birthday Cottleston!

Smeej, I hope you finally got some sleep.

Glad the move is going well Miss Fox.

Haven't had too much swelling so far but glad you've found something that works Bernina.

I've still got a load of housework to do as well Jen, just glad I've still got the energy to do it, long may it last!

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday x


----------



## gertrude

nah I mean flat as in a bit down - pickle is still as high as ever and making no effort to change this

getting quite a few shooting pains though whilst I'm sat on my sofa, not sure what that is but I can feel pickle where they always are (right up high) *sigh*


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks girls had my stress head on last night!! I slept most of te night but Jake kept waking up and wandering into our room - such a pain as it gets squashed if he does - it's kingsize but what with bump and dean sleeping like a starfish and sounding like an asthmatic pneumatic drill, needless to say, it gets old after a while! 
Thinking if finding a national trust park to walk around with Jake and play football. The perks of havinga boy (!)


----------



## gertrude

and another nosebleed :(


----------



## chocojen

I wore the socks while I was working but my feet get so hot in them I have given up on them now. 

Upstairs is done now, OH is concerned I am nesting!!!! Still got downstairs and food shopping to do

x


----------



## CrazyBird

Happy birthday cottles, hope you have a good day. 

Aww gertrude not another nose bleed, I've never had one, can't imagine they are very nice. Hope you perk up a bit soon. 

Smeej wow can't believe you were still awake at 5am, I would definatly speak to the doctor. My oh brought the single duvet into our room and folded it in half for me to lie on, it was so comfortable and I only woke up every 4 hours instead of 2 :)

Congrats luvmy. 

I wonder if more of the april sweet peas have been born but we haven't been told because not everybody on the front pages comes on iykwim. 

I've been having lots of shooting pains in my cervix, very uncomfortable, my bellly keeps going hard. Hopefully I'm soon.


----------



## Tasha360

Yeah i bet we dont get to hear about alot of the babies being born.

Happy birthday Cottleston! have a fab day

Boring day for me, just housework to do. Stus paternity leave finishes tomorrow so he is back at work :-( 
xx


----------



## gertrude

thanks crazy - tbh the nosebleeds are fine it's the clot that forms that's disgusting :( it would have stopped much sooner today had I not have blown my nose to get rid of the clot :blush:

I didn't have one yesterday and had hope that they'd finished. 

I'm having lots of pains in my cervix today too, no tummy tightening though, just the pains. I think pickle is stretching as I feel their feet and my cervix at the same time.

I can't remember if I moaned about it on here but I did book 2 lots of 4weeks pregnancy yoga but my teacher got sick and the second lot never happened. Well she's coming around this afternoon to do a 1:1 session with me and my OH which will be hopefully really helpful as he's not a yoga type person but he can help me remember what to do. Shame I feel like shit (already had a cry about it today)

BLOODY HORMONES! I can't wait to be back on the pill with no hormone nonsense!


----------



## happy_hayley

Happy Birthday Cottleston!

me and OH are replacing all the doors upstairs as they were old horrible council doors starting to look really nice.
my pains have eased off today. still felt like someone had smacked me down below with a baseball bat when i first woke up but that has gone now thank god it aint nice at all.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## smeej

Happy Birthday Cottles! hope whatever you do, you have a lovely day today xx

Gertrude - hope nose clears up and you feel better:( - hopefully the yoga will help xx

Jen - does sound like nesting to me :) xx


Well i finally seemed to fall asleep about 6.30 am and slept til about 11.30 - gawd knows what is going on with my body clock, but i feel like total cr*p as a result. 

Sorry to the other girls who are suffering and thanks for all the advice offered

xx


----------



## MissFox

I've seen a few other April babies that have been born and are o the front page but dont come in here. 
Smeej- I would drink the tea a few timesa night when I woke up it felt like a hassle to get up and make tea butit worked out nicly for me
Happy birthday cottleston
Slept in the old house on an air mattress and it has a hole! Poor DH hasn't been able to get any sleep yet and I'm still laying on it bc it lifts him off the ground. Upside for me is that I got to sleep on my belly! 
Ill talk to you ladies later- my phone sucks to type lots on


----------



## DanaBump

smeej- try warming up some milk or just drink a glass of cold milk. for some reason that's always helped me pregnant or not. 

sam-i may just have to bring in our double air matress now, oh how i miss being able to sleep on my belly.


----------



## MissFox

OMG Dana it was great! I feel bad DH hasn't slept until 6am but oh well because I got to sleep on my belly! If your air bed doesn't deflate just don't fill it up quite all the way and it should be perfect! I have to remember this for future pregnancies!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my god I'm seriously regretting givin the inflatable bed back to MIL now!

Thanks for all the birthday loveliness ladies xx hope you've all had a fab weekend xx


----------



## chocojen

I have had such a good day today, cleaned all the upstairs this morning and then me and OH went for a wlk along the beach followed by a drink in a beer garden at the country pub near us. 
When we got back OH did all the floors downstairs while I dusted and now he is making me dinner! It has been great being on mat leave and seeing so much more of him as I have weekends off now.
I just have ironing to do tonight but gonna do it in front of the telly.
Tomorrow I am being visited by one of my uni friends who is 29 weeks pregant, I havent seen her since she was 16 weeks so looking forward to admiring her bump!
Have a good evening ladies, I doubt I will be on here again as OH will be playing his game later
x


----------



## lilgemsy

Happy Birthday Cottles! :D Have a fab day :) xxx

Gertrude - Oh dear not another one. Theyre very frequent for you lately eh :| Hope they stop soon!

Smeej - Thats madness that you cant sleep for so long at night :/ Maybe try a warm bath and read before bed to wind down properly? Hope you get back into a proper sleep pattern soon! :)

Ahhh appointment at the hospital tomorrow. So nervous. Everyone keeps saying it will be ok but we'll just have to wait and see. Trying to take my mind off it but its hard!

Been on a nice long walk today with my best friend... Its like we're from 2 different worlds now. Her life consists of studying, partying and shagging around. Whereas mine consists of baby stuff, money issues and health lol. Wouldnt think we were the same age at all! I feel like Im living a lifestyle thats too old for me atm. 
I keep getting niggly pains since I got back. Probably not the start of anything but kinda hoping it is


----------



## gertrude

cottlestone - happy birthday! march is a great month for birthdays :D

thanks for the kind words - the yoga session was fantastic and I feel a million times better :) my OH stayed and learnt some tricks for labour too and we had such a laugh. I love how much fun we have with things :D

pickle seemed to enjoy it too, and I just feel so much less teary! obviously was just what I needed :)

just need to sort out what we're doing for tea now :) any ideas anyone? :D


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls

Not posted for a while but have been catching up with everyone everyday. 

I've been so busy since been on mat leave! I now feel totally ready for bubs to put in an appearance. Hospital bags are packed, all bubs' clothes are washed & ironed, I have a freezer full of meals to see us through the first couple of weeks & we have a clean house. So I just wish bubs would hurry up!

I bet I'm going to be here at 42 weeks getting induced :-( Not had any pains to speak of nor any sort of show so no signs that labour is imminent. Think my bump has dropped so I'll see if the head is engaged on Thurs at MW. I hope so! I'm so tired from not sleeping properly that I just want to go into labour now!

The next 2 weeks best rush by! x


----------



## lilgemsy

gertrude said:


> just need to sort out what we're doing for tea now :) any ideas anyone? :D

Have Maccies! :D
Lol Im really craving that lately xD
Had it twice in two days. My old work mates (I worked there last year) probably think Im so fat


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CrazyBird said:


> I wonder if more of the april sweet peas have been born but we haven't been told because not everybody on the front pages comes on iykwim.

I've been thinking that too. There actually isn't a whole lot of us on here who actually keep posting. There is QUITE a lot more women who are on the first page and marked down as April Sweet Peas, who we know nothing about. Or having posted anything besides their initial due date. :shrug:

AFM-- I've been having headaches. I hate headaches. Josie is being VERY active today and was also very active yesterday.
I can't believe i'll be full term in 4 days!! :) I hope Josie takes that as a reason to start getting her self out so we can meet!!


----------



## CrazyBird

I read a birth story from one of the girls on the first page. Maybe they can't find us anymore lol. Hope your headaches get better. Not nice though. 

I like reading birth stories, I hope cami will do one. 

Gertrude glad the yoga helped. Its good when you can have fun with your oh. I'm like that with mine, we're just really silly sometimes. But don't get me wrong, he can be annoying at times. But I think all men can. 
We had mc donalds for our dinner, my craving has been fries, not really a good craving to have. Oh and chocolate and I hardly ate chocolate before I was pregnant.


----------



## chocojen

Oh cooked me sausage pasta yummy


----------



## JazzyCat

Happy Birthday Cottles!!! 

I've been having serious cramping and some contractions for the last two days and I think it's from the raspberry leaf tea.... going to stop drinking it for a day to see if that helps these pains go away. I can't deal with another day of pain like that without LO coming... gets my hopes up but I'm pretty sure it's false hope bc pains go away when I wake up in the morning.... has anyone else noticed cramping who is drinking the tea?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JazzyCat said:


> .... has anyone else noticed cramping who is drinking the tea?

Yea, if I drink a lot of the red raspberry tea, or if I take the supplements and drink tea... i'll get cramping. Especially at night. My Doula said that if that happens to definitely cut back because you don't want to be more uncomfortable then we are.


----------



## gertrude

fish n chips from the chippy won :D it's a newly opened one and it was brilliant :D we need to test again on a different night of the week but they do gravy! at bloody last! no where does in brum and being a northerner I like my gravy!

but I suspect I'm going to be in bed tonight at 9 :blush:


----------



## bernina

Happy Birthday CottlestonPie! Hope you had a wonderful day!! :cake: The pains you describe happened to me as well last night and then this morning in the shower had a couple of clear jelly like blobs come out, definitely different than the usual discharge I have that is lotiony and white. Have a feeling it was a small bit of my plug, but definitely not the whole thing. No signs of period like pains today, just wish things would start up already!!!

Tasha, hope the twins are feeling better soon.

Reeds, the pedi sounds wonderful!!

Smeej, hope you're able to get a good nights sleep tonight!!

Congrats on full term loopy!!!

Chocojen, the compression stockings I got are about the same thickness as nylons, maybe just a tad thicker. They're actually very cool and refreshing compared to the normal cotton socks I wear. Sounds like you and DH had a great day today!!!

MissFox, glad you were able to have a nice sleep on your tummy last night!!

Gem, will be thinking of you and Ollie tomorrow, sending lots of positive thoughts your way honey. What time is the scan?

Gertrude, so glad you enjoyed the yoga session, sounds wonderful. I miss yoga so much, can't wait to start back up with some mommy and baby yoga and then when I'm back in shape head back to my usual yoga classes.

Good friend had her 2nd baby early this morning (boy) and when I talked to her on Friday she had no labor signs at all and hadn't felt anything, so just goes to show it can come on at anytime really. She actually went exactly on her due date!


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks Casey, I was wondering if I was nuts. I think I'll go back to one cup/day and see what happens. I know it's good to take but don't want to feel like I have my period all the time!! Got a new hot water bottle yesterday to help!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Bernina - ooo could very well be some of your plug! Cant it come out over a few days sometimes? Thats what I got told anyways. Maybe it could be a slow start for things for you! :D 
Scan tomorrow is at about 10am. Have to be at one hospital for 10am and at another hospital for 2pm.

Just found out my brother is stuck in London T_T
Missed his train by 5 mins so now he's stuck there till like tomorrow or something. The idiot lol.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Evening!

Sounds like people have been having a lovely Sunday :) I'm feeling really rubbish and really want to go into labour now, even tho i haven't cleaned the bathroom yet and it's on my to-do list! Sick of feeling achey, tired, sick of heartburn and backache and not sleeping properly.
COME ON BABY! GET OUT!

lol


----------



## bernina

Abz, hope baby decides to arrive very soon for you! All of your aches and pains sound promising. Do you know if you're dilated yet?


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg how have I only just realised that Im full term?! xD
Ahhhhh yay!


----------



## bernina

Congrats on full term Gem!!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Nope, decided with MW I'm not having internals unless baby heartbeat indicates they're distressed. I know with it being my second alot happens much quicker than first time but it's still frustrating!


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Gemsy! Such an exciting milestone to reach!! Good luck with your appts tomorrow and keep us posted.

Abz - I really hope you pop soon... 39+ weeks has to be driving you crazy!! Probably any day now. I've been meaning to clean the bathroom too... just so much to do! My DH did get the clog in the sink cleared yesterday, you wouldn't believe the disgusting stuff coming out of our pipe!! Now it actually drains so hopefully that motivates me to get some more done in there this week. Also trying to get spare room cleared out for my mom... been using it as storage room, so it's been taking a while. Then need to dust and clean our room.... only clean room right now is the nursery!!!

Just for an update, I only drank one cup of the RL tea today and I've been feeling better. Cut back from 3 cups... so that must have been it. Also switched from borage oil to EPO. That might have also made a difference. Either way feeling happy to not be crampy!


----------



## DanaBump

can anyone tell me what exactly the period like cramps mean? i've been getting them and surely don't know what they are.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> can anyone tell me what exactly the period like cramps mean? i've been getting them and surely don't know what they are.

I have been getting them more frequently as well but im not sure what it means :shrug: Maybe its a good sign!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what exactly the period like cramps mean? i've been getting them and surely don't know what they are.
> 
> I have been getting them more frequently as well but im not sure what it means :shrug: Maybe its a good sign!Click to expand...

Did you guys ever get menstrual cramps during your period?? I used to get really serious ones. I don't know how to really describe it, but it is seriously painful... I've been told that labor is exactly like it, only WORSE. :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Reeds, have you heard from Cami lately? Just curious how Mom and baby are doing, hope everything is going smoothly. I'm sure she must be so busy!!


----------



## DanaBump

i've had really bad cramps while having my period and then of course the bad cramping in the early pregnancy from growth. these are just like those, think they're contractions?

emmy's-shouldn't you know this? it is your second lol


----------



## bernina

During a period the uterus is (mildly) contracting, the cervix softens and opens slightly, so it makes total sense that the beginning of labor could feel very similar, only a lot stronger. Many women also get backache during a period and that seems to be a sign of early labor as well. At least that's what seems to make sense in my un medically trained head :) 

I had the strong period pains yesterday but nothing today, pressure in pelvis is much less as well. I think little one was just teasing me!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Reeds, have you heard from Cami lately? Just curious how Mom and baby are doing, hope everything is going smoothly. I'm sure she must be so busy!!

I spoke with her yesterday...seems to be doing ok. Having alittle problems with milk supply and getting him to latch on from what I gather but they are settling in nicely. SHe is staying with her Grandma and has no internet but is ready to go home we just got some nast weather.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> i've had really bad cramps while having my period and then of course the bad cramping in the early pregnancy from growth. these are just like those, think they're contractions?
> 
> emmy's-shouldn't you know this? it is your second lol


LOL you would think i would but i had my daughter at 37+3 b/c she was breech and her heart rate was fluctuating to much so i never got to experience labor :)


----------



## bernina

Thank you so much for the update Reeds. Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I thought I would share my possibly last bump pic...if all goes well I might be holding my little man tomorrow.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump Reeds!! Good luck tomorrow!! :)


----------



## bernina

Great bump pic Reeds!! Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow. I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies.


----------



## bernina

What time do you go in tomorrow Reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to be at the dr office at 8am. They will do a NSt for 15to 20min then take me back to do a amino then we are back on the monitors for a hour while waiting on the results. SO I am thinking I should know by 11 or 12 if we will be induced or not.


----------



## bernina

Can't believe it could all be starting in less than 12 hours for you (well around 12 hours since you're at least an hour behind me!) 

Will they use pitocin to start your labor then?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Can't believe it could all be starting in less than 12 hours for you (well around 12 hours since you're at least an hour behind me!)
> 
> Will they use pitocin to start your labor then?

I think it will depend if I am dilated any yet or not...they haven't checked me so I don't know. With my DS I was already dilated to 2 and they started pitocin and broke my water. So I am hoping for the same this time.


----------



## JakesMummy

Early labour feels like your aboutto come on your Period, but with every contraction the feeling gets stronger and longer! I had fake labour at 36 weeks with Jake and I guess it was my body preparing itself. My contractions started in the cervix where you get the pinching/ stabbing pain - but they came do abruptly as I was induced. I can't compare it to beginning naturally but it was pretty quick _ I wouldn't say extremely painful just v intense. I'm curious as to what's going to happen this time round! 
It is 02,21 am here and I can't sleep - keep getting hot flushes and backache - ugh! 

Reeds all the best for tomorrow :) love the bump picture - thanks for sharing !


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck tomorrow Reeds!!


----------



## MissFox

Great bump reeds! And good luck tomorrow. Also- thanks for the update on Cami!!!
Dana- I have been having the period like cramps for weeks now and all I can think is "gearing up" and "practicing" since that seems to be the answer for every pain I'm having lol. 

Spent the day hanging out with my mom and doing far too much walking (car lots since she needs a new car). My feet are swollen and I'm so very tired. My mom brought our other airbed from her house and YAY! NO HOLE! 
2 of my bump buddies from another thread had their babies yesterday evening and this morning very early. I'm starting to get txts from my family (which I need to call and ask them to STOP!) about if Rosie has arrived yet.. but they send them at 6AM!!! (they are on the east coast). Gotta get some stuffs done tomorrow and hopefully tuesday we can finish this place up and get out!


----------



## smeej

Reeds- lots of luck for tomorrow and you'll have your bundle of joy in your arms soon! Also thx for update on cami x

miss fox - hope you get some lovely sleep on the air bed! X


----------



## MissFox

Thanks I'm hoping for a little more sleep tonight than last night. I got some and it was comfy but i want better/more sleep lol


----------



## smeej

Me too, but again it's 3am and no sleep for me yet :(

I tried a bath, warm milk and Reading but no luck. Will get some chamomile tea tomorrow and also speak to Docs as I need atleast one good nights sleep before bubs arrives in 9 days! However, hope she makes an earlier appearance naturally!


----------



## smeej

Hey jakes- looks like we're both having a rough night here x


----------



## MissFox

You poor girls! I really hope you get some rest soon! It's only 7:15 or so here so I've got a while to be awake (at least until the sun is gone completley)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am so uncomfortable tonight. My middle back to the right is killing me no matter what position I get into, I keep having period-like cramps and have been losing pieces of plug all day long.

Think I'm going to pull out the Doritos and relax with some Private Practice. This little girl has to stay in until the 6th of April, at least. I refuse to let her out before then, but I am SOOOO ready to have her already.


----------



## MissFox

I feel ya on that one Brandi! I want this little one out! I've been having a good amount of BH the last couple hours but nothing painful. Now I'm just sitting on my ball because it feels better than the floor. It's bad! I'm too tired to even go shower but I need to so bad (i'm a little stinky!)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Your ticker makes me jealous, lol...only 11 days to go. I still have 10 days until I'm full-term for crying out loud. I'm just so ready to be done. Between the cramps and the braxton hicks, the back pain, the inability to sleep or get comfortable, the rib tickles that don't tickle, the inability to go 5 minutes without peeing and the inability to BREATHE, I JUST WANT IT OVER!!!


----------



## MissFox

Hahah it's fine- I've got a few "due in March" friends and MAN OH MAN! They've been popping out babies al week! I'm on my 3rd BH since 7:36 though. KEEM EM COMIN!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My daughter just had her 4th birthday on Friday. March 27 was my due date with her. I have a friend that I went to school with who also worked with my husband. Today, March 27, was her due date and she had her baby on Friday, the 25th. I guess that makes me more anxious.


----------



## MissFox

Awww happy birthday to Zoe!
I understand the being anxious part though. 
OMG so this may be and probably is TMI but I've been having a hard time going No2 (Pun intended) and today it's been so much better! 3 times! WOO! IM FREAKING EXCITED ABOUT THIS! lol


----------



## smeej

Sorry you feel so rotten brandi :( x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Smeej. I should be okay. My midwife doesn't think I will go beyond 38 weeks, so that gives me some hope...only 2 weeks and 2 days, lol.

MissFox..thank you for the birthday wishes for Zoe. She's definitely made it known that she's 4. It's no wonder that people don't recognize her special needs because her attitude just screams teenager. As for the bowel movements, that happened to me. I always struggled and then three days before I went into labour my bowels suddenly started moving. It wasn't loose and watery, just nice enough to pass easily, many times a day.

Of course, I'm sure the sex I had 4 hours before waking up in labour probably helped too.


----------



## MissFox

We haven't been trying the sex thing as much since DH is STILL sick. His bronchitis isn't too much better yet. BH still coming every 10 minutes. AAAHHHH! Can't get excited this has happened so many times before. 
It's rough when they tell you they don't expect you to go to XX weeks and low and behold here I am!!!


----------



## smeej

Fxd this is the start of something for you miss fox ! X


----------



## loopy82

ECV this morning, keeping everything crossed it works...


----------



## smeej

loopy82 said:


> ECV this morning, keeping everything crossed it works...

Everything Xd! Good Luck! xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good luck loopy! Hope it works and bubs stays where they're meant to be! :)


----------



## babybefore30

Gem good luck with your scan today

Loopy good luck

Miss Fox I hope this is the start for you

I have been having back pain all weekend and I think I had a contraction or two on Saturday night but nothing yesterday lots of pressure downstairs now so hoping baby is thinking about coming. Have midwife appointment tomorrow do the UK ladies know if the check you to see if you are dilated after 36 weeks?


----------



## SazzleR

I didn't get an internal at my 36 week appt babybefore. I don't think they check us over here until 40+ weeks when we have a sweep if we're still hanging on to our babies!

I managed to epilate my legs last night. Jeez, was it hard work! Was sweating by the time I'd finished! lol What a sight! Have booked in to get my lady area waxed tomorrow so will be all defuzzed ready for labour! So come on baby - make a move later this week! x


----------



## chocojen

Good luck Gem and Reeds xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Not really with it and haven't read back far but I remembered Gem's appointment and saw about Loopy's ECV... good luck, girls x

Feel crap. Not making much progress with the house, didn't sleep well at all, OH is a 5 hour drive away, glass sliced through my hand at the tip this morning and I have a horrible suspicion that Pickle flipped breech again. Scan Wednesday night, we will see.

I'll try and catch up when I feel able. Love and wishes to you all x


----------



## bernina

:hugs: amethyst, hope weds goes well and baby is still nice and head down. 

Good luck today loopy!

Nearly 6 am here and have been up since 4. Normally I don't have issues sleeping but having strong BH and mild cramping. Lost a large chunk of plug last time I went to bathroom. Hope that means cervix is dilating more but I know plug alone doesn't mean much at all. 

At the moment really happy I got an iPhone. I can type silently and not wake up DH unlike with noisy blackberry keyboard. 

Roll on Monday...


----------



## babybefore30

Thanks SazzlerR - I really want baby here next week I am getting so uncomfortable and fed up.


----------



## lisaed

finally home from hospital :happydance: had a sweep over the weekend and get second one tomorrow, desperately crossing my fingers that this gets baby moving soon so i can get off all this medication!


----------



## CottlestonPie

fingers crossed for you lisa!
im totally not with it this morning... but good luck to all with appointments today xx


----------



## bernina

Welcome home Lisa. Hope the sweep gets things moving!!


----------



## lisaed

just noticed first page says 7 babies born! who was last to have their baby?

good luck reeds and gem!

i think some people are that were on here at the start are finding it difficult to post on this thread? i had 5 months were i could get onto the site but couldn't read or post on this thread it was only when i completely cleared my computer and uploaded new virus software that i was able to get back on, same with a friend of mine!


----------



## gertrude

well ladies my update is in the homebirth thread but they're worried I have pre-eclampsia :(


----------



## lilgemsy

Miss Fox - Lets hope its the start of something for you :D x

Loopy - Good luck today x

Amethyst - Hope youre feeling better soon hun. Wont you need a tetnus or something for the cut off the glass? :/ 
And really hope your LO hasnt flipped back! -hugs- x

Had my scan :) 
Baby is showing a few signs of downs syndrome but they said they dont think it will be that but they cant completely rule it out. Just have to wait and see what happens when he's born basically.
Hes 4 weeks behind in growth but theyre putting that down to me and FOB being small ourselves therefore producing a baby with small genes. 
Ollie might need a small op on kidneys when he's born, or at the very least antibiotics to sort out his kidneys.
Have to go to another hospital at 2pm so should find out more there.


----------



## CrazyBird

Gem hope everything turns out for the best. You sound very positive, I admire you. What ever happens you will be a brilliant mum. 

Good luck today reeds, can't wait to see the pics. I'm jealous its not my turn. 

I'm constantly getting the stabbing pains in my cervix. I find them so uncomfortable :(


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

:wohoo:Full term today..YAY :wohoo: Now this little girl can come anytime between now and my c-section at 39 weeks!!! :)


----------



## loopy82

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone. Am back from the hospital but unfortunately the ECV didn't work and they don't think it will if they try again. Now have to decide between a c-section or vaginal breech birth, wrote a bit more here if anyone wants to read: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/572947-failed-ecv-vaginal-breech.html

Hope everyone's appointments have gone well and those still feeling rotten feel better soon x


----------



## DanaBump

congrats emmy! i too, am full term!!! :yipee: she needs to stay in there tho, no coming early young lady, you hear me?

so damn tired tho....:sleep:


----------



## caro103

Gem, good luck this afternoon! fx'ed your little man just needs some antibiotics when he's born xx

loopey, sorry bubs didn't turn. Afraid I haven't any advice on that :hugs:

Dana and Emmy's congrats on full term :D:D

Sandi-good luck today hun!

Gertrude-so hope you don't have pre-e hun :hugs:, will check out the home birth thread for more info :(.

afm nesting instinct seems to have kicked back in and I feel strangely energetic at the moment! its taking effort just to sit and catch up on here rather than dust the lounge! lol. Weird! 

And I've been having lots of nose bleeds :(, tmi but yesterday it took me about 20mins to get it to stop and passed the hugest clot ever :sick:, not sure if I should be calling anyone about those? bp was fine at last wks appt though and I don't really have any other signs of problems!? xx


----------



## Tasha360

Good luck this afternoon Gem xx

loopy sorry it didnt work hun, ill go read your thread now. My 2nd twin was born breec

Hope alls going well Reeds and you get to meet your little man today xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Loopy I'm sorry it didn't work hun... I read your thread and it sounds like you're in good, capable hands if you decided to have a breech vaginal birth. They sound confindent in their (and your) capabilities which is reassuring... My hospital flat out refuse to deliver breech without c-section if you're a first time mum. Whichever way you choose, you'll have bubs in your arms soon enough xx

Gem, I hope everything goes well with your next appointment. You sound very optimistic and I've got my fingers crossed for you and LO that everything goes smoothly xx

I've been incredibly lazy today. Got up, slung a dressing gown on and watched 2hrs of tv. Just stood up and by the time I got upstairs (tmi coming up, soz) my thighs were wet. Think it's discharge/plug/something rather than waters but it shocked me how much there was in such a short time. I'm going to keep an eye on it but as with the pains and tightenings that vanished into nowhere, I'm not taking it as a sign of anything yet!


----------



## gertrude

caro - I had a massive nosebleed too and mentioned it today in case it was relevant to the BP and the MW said it was normal towards the end and only if they're frequent to be worried :)

I've had 5 now, the last 4 I think I just re-triggered a delicate place after the first one

just keep an eye on it - I had #4 because I just had to get rid of the clot!


----------



## loopy82

Did think of you Tasha, remembered Harley was breech and you had a perfect delivery. I do think I'm lucky to be in the area I'm in, there does seem to be a lot more choice and support here than some of you have received. I definitely would like to try for a natural birth, have got some time to decide at least.


----------



## smeej

Gem - you are very brave and will be a brilliant mum! Everything Xd for positive new this afternoon hun xx

loopy - sorry that bubs didn't turn :( My friend succesfully had a vaginal breech birth a few months ago - and they didn't even know she was breech until her bum appeared instead of the head! They are both now doing great! 

Sandi - best of luck for today

Gertrude - i truly hope it's not Pre Eclampsia,I'll go and read your thread xx 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone!


WEll, I finally got some sleep about 8am - 1pm - ridiculous isn't it! I think I've become nocturnal! Ive got the docs at 3.30 so hope they can help with something.

Iv'e rad that some anti-histamines that cause drowsiness are safe for pregnancy - has anyone used these?
xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats on full term gals!!!!

Gem, I really admire your strength and positive attitude. Best of luck with the second scan. Continuing to pray that everything will be perfect with Ollie and your delivery. 

Gertrude, sorry to hear about the pre e scare, so hoping that's not the case.

Loopy, sorry the turn didn't work, will read up in your other post but sounds like you're in very good hands. 

Smeej, I think I caught your insomnia last night, no fun! I'm told Benedryl is safe during pregnancy and it always makes me sleepy (it's an antihistamine) not sure if or what name it's sold under over there. I guess on the positive side you're on little one's schedule, waking at night and sleeping during the day :)


----------



## gertrude

hoping your appointment is going well gem x


----------



## lavenderlaura

Hi ladies just wanted to update that Ive had my little boy who was due 1st April - I had him 26/3/11 by emergency C section. His name is Alfie James and he weighed 9lb 10oz, good luck to everyone else due in April x


----------



## lisaed

hope everythings ok gem xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaed

lavenderlaura said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to update that Ive had my little boy who was due 1st April - I had him 26/3/11 by emergency C section. His name is Alfie James and he weighed 9lb 10oz, good luck to everyone else due in April x

congratulations!!!!! can't believe how big he was is that why u had c- section?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Laura!!

Good luck today gem!

Glad you got SOME sleep, smeej!


----------



## bernina

Congrats Laura!!!!


----------



## caro103

Congrats Laura! that was one big little boy :), do you have some pics!?xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Congrats Laura!!! :happydance:

Good luck today Gem! Hoping that everything turns out alright and that ollie and you are hearlthy! Keep us posted. :hugs:

Nothing new from me. I had a decent night's sleep last night (minus the pee breaks) and I feel much better!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Well after a couple hours of regular BH they died off. Had a feeling they would. 
Sorry to hear the ECV was unsuccessful! 
Congrats on the little boy Laura! 
Congrats on full term Dana and Emmy! So exciting! 
WOW Smeej- can't believe how long you were up! Glad you managed to get a few hours! I was up a lot of the night dumping pee!!
Reeds- good luck today!
Gemsy- Hope your appointment goes well and that little Ollie is fine!

So last night DH put the air mattress (without the hole) on the futon frame but it was a queen and the frame is only a full so there was about a foot on one side (myside of course!) that wasn't on and I kept feeling like I was going to roll off the bed. I went into the bedroom and layed on the deflated airbed and got all comfy with my boppy and a blanky and one of the dogs cuddled right up to me. 
DH came in after a couple hours and brought me a blanket and then said that it was too cold to be sleeping where I was and he went and got the air mattress and made the bed on top of the flat matress. I'm so in love LOL! It was so sweet of him- sounds silly but definitely one of those little things <3
Today is the day DH has thought Rosie would come since the beginning. We'll see. I'm gonna finish packing up the rest of the stuff we have here today. Dr appt tomorrow and I'm getting another sweep


----------



## gertrude

I'm 37w2d now which is at least reassuring in case this pre-e gets any worse :)

I have also got a car seat, a sling, 2 boobs and freshly washed clothes :D I just need a mattress for the crib and I'm all done

so what do you think I'm doing instead of ordering a mattress? that's right, pissing about on the internet - ffs @ myself


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Laura!

I seem to be having lots of bh's today :( They are quite painful and seem to spread into my back! Oh well..i just hope these next 2 weeks go by quickly b/c im so ready to meet my little girl!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

AHHH.
Pissed off. Like reeeeaally pissed off.
Had to wait for an hour an a half in the waiting room to see the consultant WHO I DIDNT EVEN GET TO FUCKING SEE. I had to see his regristrar instead who got my hopes up by saying "personally, I think you should be induced" and then excused himself from the room with my notes to see the consultant and came back to say "he says you should come back next Monday for another scan and see where to go from there."
Another scan. Seriously. :/
Ive had so many frigging scans that youd think theyd know whats going on by now and decide what in the fuck to do with me/baby.
But still NO FUCKING PROPER ANSWERS.
Arghghghgh.
Got out of there and just cried with frustration.
Sorry for all the swearing etc. just so angry right now.
:/


----------



## gertrude

oh mate that sounds so shit :( can you take someone with you next time that won't let them just fob you off like this?


----------



## lilgemsy

I took my mum but it made no difference. Still just getting constantly messed around.


----------



## bernina

:hugs: gem. Is there anyone you can call for a second opinion, another dr you've seen or midwife or anyone you know in the medical field? I don't believe it's right to just keep putting you off for another week. You're full term, have many complications with the bleeding and such, and why wait for another scan when all the previous ones really haven't told them anything. I am so sorry you're continually being put through this, you deserve answers and proper attention. Hopefully some UK girls will have some advice to give as they know how things work over there. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

lilgemsy said:


> AHHH.
> Pissed off. Like reeeeaally pissed off.
> Had to wait for an hour an a half in the waiting room to see the consultant WHO I DIDNT EVEN GET TO FUCKING SEE. I had to see his regristrar instead who got my hopes up by saying "personally, I think you should be induced" and then excused himself from the room with my notes to see the consultant and came back to say "he says you should come back next Monday for another scan and see where to go from there."
> Another scan. Seriously. :/
> Ive had so many frigging scans that youd think theyd know whats going on by now and decide what in the fuck to do with me/baby.
> But still NO FUCKING PROPER ANSWERS.
> Arghghghgh.
> Got out of there and just cried with frustration.
> Sorry for all the swearing etc. just so angry right now.
> :/

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaed

big hugs gem! cant believe they arent starting you off unless its because baby is small? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocojen

Loopy sorry to hear things did not go to plan

Gem sorry you were left so frustrated

I have had a lovely day with my friend and her husband, we went for lunch in the new forest and sat outside in the beer garden for a couple of hours, then I got home and slept in the sun in the conservatory for an hour!

Anyone heard from Reeds?

xxx


----------



## MissFox

aww gem! I'm sorry they keep jerking you around like that. I really hope that you get answers! I would call them back and demand answers. Make a list of your questions too. If you go in and have a list with you it will help you not get overwhelmed and be able to speak up more and say WHAT ABOUT THIS OR THIS. 
Sounds like you're ahving a great day Jen!
No word from Reeds. Hopefully that means things are going well.
gertrude- WHO NEEDS A MATRESS FOR THE CRIB?! lol!


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> I took my mum but it made no difference. Still just getting constantly messed around.

you need to borrow my OH :D 



MissFox said:


> aww gem! I'm sorry they keep jerking you around like that. I really hope that you get answers! I would call them back and demand answers. Make a list of your questions too. If you go in and have a list with you it will help you not get overwhelmed and be able to speak up more and say WHAT ABOUT THIS OR THIS.

yeah this is a good idea. sometimes they're just lazy about keeping us informed with what is happening - as wrong as it is - I'm really cross on your behalf! what are you supposed to do for the next week then? sit there and worry? yeah that'll help baby!



> gertrude- WHO NEEDS A MATRESS FOR THE CRIB?! lol!

well exactly *messes around some more*


----------



## Soulshaken

Smeej, I've definitely used an antihistamine to sleep before (Benadryl) and it worked wonders, and is safe! although I can't use them the night before work because sometimes they leave you drowsy in the morning :wacko: but you need extra sleep so I say go for it! 

Loopy - sorry bubs didn't turn, you never know! some babies just wait and flip last minute, i've seen it before at the hospital! 

Congrats to the full term ladies! :happydance: makes it that much more exciting... (and hard to wait) haha 

Miss Fox - fxd that tomorrow will get thinks started for you :thumbup:

Gem - sorry you are getting passed around :hugs: just think that every day little one is inside you is another day of growth for him, and when those wackos finally figure out a plan he will be one day stronger and ready to meet momma :cloud9:

I'm heading in to work again, last night I was having BH consistently through my entire shift but they calmed down when I got home, still makes work extremely uncomfortable! ugh not sure how much longer I can do this!! hopefully little man will either calm down or make things happen this weekend when i'm off friday, saturday, and sunday :) Hope everyone has a good day! :hugs:


----------



## chocojen

Gertrude, I got an excellent deal on a made to measure mattress from a company called baby mattresses online, I found the link somewhere on here but I cant remember where now sorry!!!


----------



## gertrude

oooo cheers chocojen! will have a look


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I'm updating for Reedsgirl(Sandi)......
Reeds had her Amnio done this morning and Baby Gunner is READY to go! She is on her way to the hospital to be INDUCED!!!! I will update more when I know something!


----------



## smeej

Gems - I totally understand your frustration and feel for you :( soooo unfair! xx

Thanks for the info on anti-histamines ladies..... Doc was in agreement that i needed something to try to help me get at least some sleep at night, and has prescribed an anti-histamine that causes drowsiness - so fingers Xd it does the trick tonight - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeee


xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sweet_Alida said:


> I'm updating for Reedsgirl(Sandi)......
> Reeds had her Amnio done this morning and Baby Gunner is READY to go! She is on her way to the hospital to be INDUCED!!!! I will update more when I know something!

Thanks so much for the update. Go Reeds!!! Hope everything goes nice n smoothly xx

(also, how cool is your due date!)


----------



## smeej

Question for thise of you that have been having Braxton Hicks/Contractions..

how can you tell the difference between BH and real contractions? ie: how would you know if you were actually experiencing labour or not?? Are the pains completely different?

I was in the pharmacy half an hour ago collecting my prescription and i got some really bad pains - really sharp, gripping tight pains all round the top and middle of my bump that made me feel like i wanted to pass out. they came and went over a few minutes and i havent had any in the past half hour since i got home?

do you think they were BH or something else?

xx


----------



## smeej

Sweet_Alida said:


> I'm updating for Reedsgirl(Sandi)......
> Reeds had her Amnio done this morning and Baby Gunner is READY to go! She is on her way to the hospital to be INDUCED!!!! I will update more when I know something!


How Exciting! We are all thiking if her and can't wait to hear more news:flower:


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the update on Reeds Alida, that's wonderful news!!! Can't wait to see Gunner :)


----------



## chocojen

woohoooo, another sweetpea is on his way!!

Good luck Reeds

xx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Laura!

Sorry you had a rubbish appointment Gem, seems to be a bad day for them. A friend of mine has just been told at 32 weeks that her baby seems to have stopped growing and to expect delivery at 34 weeks.

Thanks for the update Alida, good luck Reeds!


----------



## jessop27

congratulations laura and reeds good luck hun xx


----------



## DanaBump

good luck reeds! can't wait to see pictures of baby gunner :cloud9:

went to dr today and besides being a very well behaved little girl, i am sitting at 1 cm/70%/-2 which is great! looking at going in on friday april 15 instead of thursday the 14th for softening, which she'll double check next wednesday. we also talked about possible c-section times as i just wanted to know the stopping points. (such as she won't let me push more tha 3 hours, if i stop dialating once induced, ect). 
i'm really not stubborn about how she comes out, i just want her out and healthy. no 8 lb baby yet (thank god). also took my strep b and ladies it's not as bad as it sounds, totally no big thing. you touch your bum more when wiping from a poo than the dr does with the swab. not exactly fun, but no big thing considering what we're all going to endure very very soon.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sandi text me earlier and they had started the induction. They started the Cervidil to soften her cervix and started her IV. She was 1-2cm dilated. she was having some pretty painful back labor so she was contemplating the Epidural. 

Okay so she just Text me again...
She is 3cm dilated and they are starting the pitocin! They did the cervidil earlier to get her cervix soft first. Still NO Epidural she is one tough Cookie!


----------



## JakesMummy

Thank sweet alida !!! Send her my thoughts and best wishes!! Hope labour goes smoothly :)


----------



## DanaBump

thanks alida!! hey, congrats on the pregnancy!!! how cool is your due date! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Thanks for the update! 

Today has been wonderful! I layed around the house untli 12:30 and my bestie took me out for lunch. Then we spent a few hours at her house just hanging out and chatting. It was the first day in a long time that I felt good and was able to enjoy the day. I didn't do too much walking around so my hips aren't killing me (except for the new grinding when I lift my leg for a step). It's just been great! I haven't been this relaxed in a long long time. I think I'll keep it up and finsih a movie I started this morning!


----------



## bernina

Sounds like a wonderful day MissFox, so glad you were able to relax with your friend, much deserved.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks it was amazing. Even spent the morning with DH and both of us were in good moods (lol rare these days). 
Plus he shaved (trimmed really) and I'm finding him all extra sexy lol Just wish he was feeling better!


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats laura!
sorry to hear they are messing u around gem. 

had a very good day yesterday OH got all the doors painted upstairs and i washed down the walls for painting. tidied up the kitchen and breakfast room. my washing machine was playing up it wasnt empting the water but OH fixed it bless him. we just had a laugh yesterday so it was good. 

had a rubbish night sleep last nite kept waking up to turn over and as i tried to move my whole body felt like a dead weight and my pelvic bone bloody killed i moaned a few times as i turned OH thought it was the start lol bless him. woke up and still got the pressure in my pelvis but not so bad mainly when i first get up from sitting.

got a scan today to see how poppie is growing im a bit nervous as she did have a bit of a big belly i hope that it hasnt grown too big bless her and the bones are not too big but we will see.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck with the scan!
Heehee bless your OH... Mine keeps doing the same. Water retention in my legs has started affecting my knees and they seize up in thenight... It's so painful and every time I try to roll over I have to do it in stages and apparently I moan/grunt/breathe funny when I do it, and DF has to ask every time if it's contractions. :haha:

He's been convinced from day 1 that Tobys going to come on the 30th which is tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!
Actually I have my 1st physio appointment for last months car accident at 9am tomorrow... Maybe that'll trigger something...


----------



## chocojen

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is ok?

I am off for a haircut this morning then a walk with my mum this afternoon. 

x


----------



## happy_hayley

chocojen sounds nice hope u have a good day. 
cottleston fx for u lol.
weather looks lovely here best get some washing on.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh I'm a little jealous, I want my hair cut!

I'm going to be extra lazy and go back to bed for an hour. Then it's washing and ironing til I wear myself out!


----------



## babybefore30

Morning ladies, 

Hope everyone is okay I have a midwife appointment today, I am getting a lot of pressure at the bottom of my bump so am hoping it is because baby has dropped down again, think I am going to be brave and get my bikini line and legs waxed done today I was meant to do it the other week but kept putting it off. 

Weather is a bit poo here but have stripped our bed and as trying to get into a routine with things for when baby comes so at least I know when things need to be done. 

xx


----------



## Tasha360

Morning everyone, congratulations Laura! How come you had to have a section?

Hope everythings going smoothly for reeds, cant wait to see Gunner.

Bought my wedding dress off ebay today :happydance:

Im getting used to multi tasking :haha: Ive got Ruby feeding in my arms, Harley in the bouncer, bouncing with my foot and Demi next to me scoffing a banana.

Will update 1st page in a bit when ive got more time xx


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations to the girls holding their babies x
Hugs to all that are in need xx
Looking forwards to hearing about Reeds x
Smeej- I asked my midwife about BH as I had really painfull ones. She said yes they can be painfull but they will get closer together and more regular if they are the real thing x
I just can't wait to meet my little girl now, hope she's not too late xx


----------



## caro103

morning ladies! still no news from Sandi!? long labour bless her :hugs:

all my nesting yesterday hasn't resulted in anything :haha: other than slightly aching! ah well. Off out today for lunch with my mum and then we're holding a 'tea-party' for my grandmas 80th! should be quite a nice day :) xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dammit... Thought id got away with it but just got my first MIL text... She works from home and has asked if it's safe for her to start working or if Toby will be coming any time soon.
Not sure how to say "go ahead coz you're not coming to the hospital" in a polite way. I've already made it clear that I only want DF and possibly my mum there but the things she's saying make it sound like she's gonna jump in the car the second I go into labour. Grr.


----------



## gertrude

We've told all our relatives they won't know when labour starts, they'll just know when baby is here

we had some "you're spoiling my enjoyment" comments but quite frankly they can fuck off - this is my body and my labour and if I don't want people knowing then that's my choice - not about them

thankfully my OH agrees - he didn't at first but when he thought about it actually changed his mind :) this is our family and our time together :) I don't need that spoiling because of other people nagging/hassling :)

I know it's not for everyone but I really do recommend setting your own ground rules now - you're going to have lots of battles along the way so set your stall now :)


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm lucky I guess that most of deans family keep themselves to themselves and my family are ok! I won't be telling anyone except you ladies haha and my mum, dad and sister. 
Having serious Braxton hicks the strongest ones yet. Had 5 in past hour so going to have a shower and see if they progress, feels a little similar to early labour but I'll highly doubt it!!!! I went through this before, my body tricking me!


----------



## gertrude

my family are fine but I have to keep my in-laws in check :D my OH thinks like me though so that's good - he deals with them so they can't create a fuss :D

you're so lucky with feeling something! I just have a foot in my ribs and an occasional wriggle around and then back to sleep! no pains/bh/anything

*sulks*


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Morning! 
The only people I'm telling I'm in labour are a few close friends but the in-laws will know as soons as I've given birth. In some ways it's quite nice we live 4 hours away so we get plenty of privacy and 'us' time!
Hmm, it might be worth me getting up off my ass and getting my hair cut today, prehaps getting out and doing something other than very slow housework will stop me being so impatient! :)


----------



## chocojen

That sounds like a great day caro enjoy!
Abz I didnt enjoy having my hair done as much as normal as was really uncomfortable having it washed but it feels good to have had it done and at least I wont look too bad after the baby is here!


----------



## lilgemsy

Im only telling my parents and my cousin when I go into labour and maybe pop onto here if I remember lol. Other than that I dont want anyone else near me besides MWs etc obviously!

Ohhhh Reeds! I hope everything is going well for you and baby! Excited for you! :D xxx

Hope everyone has a nice day :) x


----------



## SazzleR

gertrude said:


> you're so lucky with feeling something! I just have a foot in my ribs and an occasional wriggle around and then back to sleep! no pains/bh/anything
> 
> *sulks*

I'm with you Gertrude! I've felt nothing. Humph! Getting majorly impatient now. If the MW tells me on Thurs that bubs is still not engaged, I fear I might have a full on tantrum!

We've decided to tell both sets of parents, both siblings & my best friend when we leave for the hospital but not before. I want my parents & sister to be first visitors and they live an hour away so DH's family will just have to stay away until then! Tough! His patents got to visit SIL before anyone else so they have to expect the same. 

Been for my bikini wax this morning & got my eyelashes tinted so don't need to worry about make up for a while! Getting my hair done tomorrow so will be all ready for the pics with bubs! So hurry up & make a move baby R! Although maybe not until tomorrow night when mummy is back home! Just at my parents for a couple of nights & don't fancy a motorway dash with contractions! x


----------



## lilgemsy

This might sound weird but does anyone else feel like your baby is like... in your vagina? haha.
I cant explain it properly but I feel like he's just RIGHT THERE. Its really uncomfortable!
Making me walk weird lmao. :blush:


----------



## bubba no.1

Can I be added to the 23rd please - team :yellow: :)


----------



## DanaBump

baby has the hiccups and since she's face down, i'm feeling them in my bumm :rofl:


----------



## gertrude

gem - sounds like baby is engaged mate! not long for you now I reckon!

as for mine, well, they're not just not engaged, they're seemingly too comfy to make the slightest effort at leaving. I know I've always said they'll be late but I now suspect they'll take until next year *harumpfh*


----------



## lilgemsy

How do you find out if theyre engaged or not though instead of just guessing? 

On the scan yesterday they couldnt get a proper view of his face because he was too far down lol. So kinda hoping that mixed with this weird feeling is him engaged! :D 

Lol Gertrude, watch your LO engage and pop out when you least expect it xD


----------



## gertrude

gem - if they couldn't see the face because they were low AND you feel like he's in your vagina/very low then I can't think what else it would be :D

they (MW's) should be able to feel if they're engaged or not but they may miss it (or it happened since you last were examined). 

How exciting!!!!

As for me, yeah my OH thinks that too, that I'll wake up at 4am one day and think "shit this is it" and it all be over in that day. I think he's hoping too much for an easy life :D

My mum doesn't remember any braxton hicks, or anything really leading up to her labours so maybe I'll be the same :)


----------



## bernina

Sounds like Ollie is definitely engaged Gem. And also the feeling you have of his head between your legs is exactly how a good friend described the end of her pregnancy, so I think it's a very promising sign!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh bums... Got carried away on the babies r us website. The mattress I wanted was half price so I ordered it, just tried it for size and it doesn't fit. Argh! Now I have to have it collected, returned and my money refunded so I can pay for the correct size... At full price. Doh!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Went to see the doctor this morning and they have scheduled my c-section for April 12th at noon (have to be there at 10am for monitoring) so YAY!!!! My baby girl will be here soon!:cloud9::yipee::cloud9::yipee:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Reeds text me this morning:
Gunner arrived this morning at 8:41am!
He is 8lbs 4oz and 21 inches long!
Mommy and Baby are doing GREAT!​


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina said:


> Sounds like Ollie is definitely engaged Gem. And also the feeling you have of his head between your legs is exactly how a good friend described the end of her pregnancy, so I think it's a very promising sign!!

Does that mean it feels like there is pressure on your vagina?? Because i've been feeling that for a while but my midwife said that Josie is NOT engaged, but she is low in my pelvis. I'm not even sure if I know what the difference between the baby "dropping" and being "engaged" is. 

This whole build up to labor is a mystery to me. I'm not even sure i'll know what a real contraction is until i'm at the pushing phase!!! :dohh::haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY!!! Gunner has arrived!! :D I can't wait to see pics of him! :D


----------



## chocojen

Well done Reeds, Congratulations xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yay congratulations reeds!!!! Xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

yay congrats Reeds and well done!! xxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

hi bubba no.1 :hi: xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats Reeds!!!! So very happy for you and your family!! 

Welcome Bubba No. 1!!!

I have tons of pressure in my pelvis, started over the weekend. Don't think baby is fully engaged yet, but hopefuly it means she's moving in the right direction.

Friends have described the feeling of an actual head between their legs, so much so that they had to sit differently because of it. If this is what Gem is describing then it sounds like Ollie is probably pretty far down in her pelvis, of course only dr can confirm. 

I think I'm going to be so lost for when labor starts as well!! In my head I guess I picture the start of labor for me being similar to what I experience at the start of a period (only way more intense). Getting the runs (or the clear out people talk of), backache, cramps, and of course contractions. So afraid I won't know the difference between false labor and real labor though and will end up in the hospital only to be sent home!

Congrats on the c section date EmmysMummy!!!


----------



## MissFox

Hi bubba no1! :flower:
YAY! FOR REEDS!!!! SO EXCITING! I can't wait to see a picture of Gunner! 
Spent a couple hours in the ER with DH last night. I got home and after a little while of him complaining of a headache he all of a sudden started crying and puking. We went in and they gave him an IV and some potassium and some pain relief. Poor guy was shaking so bad I was really worried about him. He seems ot be doing better now though which is great. 
I also started having BH last night every 5 mins lasting 30-40 seconds. They died off when I got home and I've been having a few this morning but too sleepy to time them. Plus they don't hurt at all. I've got an appointment with my MW in 2 hours so I'm hoping for some progression. Now I've got to work on packing the last of the boxes so we can get a move on with gettin this place cleaned out. 

Dana :haha:

PS: I want my hair done and body waxed! Souds great right about now! I can't wait for this summer and highlights. Maybe I'll get some shortly after Rosie is here. (My mom is a cosmetologist so it shouldn't be too hard)


----------



## MissFox

Oh and I've been proclaiming to my mom when we're out walking that "IT FEELS LIKE I HAVE A HEAD IN MY PELVIS" She gets a kick out of it. 

Also my DH every time I wake up at night and he hears me he shoots up and asks IS THIS IT? 
No honey- just going pee.


----------



## DanaBump

i want my eyebrows waxed like woah, just too lazy to do it. 

took out my tongue ring last night, decided that a 29 yr old who's married and with children and potential career, looks ridiculous with one of them. plus, i think i've been clenching my jaw at night so the top of my mouth is sore. sad cuz i've had it since i was 18 but i'm using it as a symbol of a new part of my life starting and time to leave the "old" me behind. am i crazy or just getting swept up in the moment?


----------



## MissFox

I don't you're crazy. I want a shorter (shoulder length) mommy do right now. My hair is very long (waiste length) and I've been keeping it like that for a while but I'm contemplating going a big shorter (although I usually do in June but didn't last year). IDK.


----------



## DanaBump

i wanted to do a "mommy" do, but as i'm thinking about it, i want to be able to just throw it up when i need completely out of her grasp. keep it away from her little hands and other things coming out of her, plus if i have to run to the store without a shower i can just throw it up and not look quite so awful.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I would have to keep it just long enough that I could do that. So probably just past my shoulders- which would still be a good 8 - 9 inches off.


----------



## CrazyBird

Yay another sweet pea is born, well done reeds. 

Gertrude you make me chuckle sometimes, you don't take any shit. My oh was worried that I would want my mum at the birth because we're so close but luckily for him I don't as I think giving birth should just be about you and your partner, just my opinion. I would only want my mum at the birth if I didn't have my oh. I will let my family know when labour has started though.

Dana I don't think its a crazy thing to do, I can see why you have taken your tongue ring out. Maybe after baby is here you can put it back in if you feel different with out it. 

Gem it sounds like ollie is engaged, I had my mw appointment and she said my bubs is engaged. So excintg. I don't real feel lile his head is in my vagina but I do feel pressure at times. 

miss fox hope your oh is ok, you need him better for when you go into labour. 

Bernina I think the same, that I won't know when I'm in true labour and will end up at hospital but they will just send me home.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. My mom kept joking about him being in there. She was like "well, give him a kiss and a tickle for me" and then was like "hey! At least they can just wheel his bed in next to yours!" She was trying ot keep the stress low- worked pretty good too especially once he stopped shaking and crying


----------



## bernina

MissFox, glad DH is feeling better. Long night though.

For the actual delivery I want only DH there. I've told my parents I will give them a call as soon as I'm admitted to the hospital (just in case I go for false labor and am sent home) and knowing them they'll show up right after that phone call but will be good about just popping in for a minute (assuming I'm not at the pushing stage) and then will stay in waiting room until the nurses send for them. I really want that first hour to bond with baby and DH and start breastfeeding but might allow them to come in real quick to see baby and then leave again, still haven't figured that one out. As for in laws they're very respectful and will show up whenever we phone and ask them too. 

No news on baby front for me, no braxton hicks, no more plug, nothing! Even made DH have s*x with me last night, nothing! Come on baby!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww bless him, I don't like it when men cry as I cry too. Don't think I have ever seen my oh cry. A lot of men always hide there emotions. Glad I'm not a man as I cry loads sometimes lol


----------



## MissFox

My DH is very in tune with his emotions. Sometimes too much and it is so horrible to watch them cry! Especially from pain!


----------



## bernina

Happy single digits MissFox and CrazyBird (and anyone else due April 7th or sooner!!)


----------



## Soulshaken

Emmy - congrats on the date!! :happydance: That's my due date :) Hopefully I will be right there with you! 

YAY! another sweet pea! Good job Reeds! Can't wait to see pics! :cloud9:

Gem - definitely sounds like bubs is engaged, i'm a little jealous! although Kinda hoping he engages right before, because waddling around work would be a little ridiculous haha :dohh:

Miss Fox - glad DH is getting better but hope he improves soon! you need HIM to help out not the other way around! haha ohh men... maybe he just felt a little left out of all the baby drama ;) 

Bernina - you're braver than me haha I might have to make DH jump in the sack with me tonight and see if anything gets jump started as well haha I just feel so friggin HUGE right now! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Bernina! Happy 10 days! 
Just found out my BIL and his fiancee are having a little girl also! She's about 20-21 weeks. DH is VERY happy since usually his dad's side is all boys and now Rosie will have a cousin that's a girl and close in age (my cousin is also have a girl!)


----------



## MissFox

soulshakin- I've been wondering that! Sometimes it feels like that!!! He's been so sick for the last couple weeks and I can't hlep but wonder if (subconciously) he's been sick because it's his last chance to be sick iykwim?


OMG!! Dh knows how many days left until my due date- just heard him talking to BIL. I had no idea he knew!


----------



## bernina

Aww, that's cute that he knows the number of days. I was looking at the online calendar that DH and I share and noticed he had put an entry on the due date that said Baby Elizabeth, so cute!!

Great news on all the girls in the family, Rosie will have lots of playmates around her age.


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations Reeds, looking forward to some piccies xxx


----------



## JazzyCat

Congrats Reeds!!! Happy to hear the news! Will look forward to some pics and more details!

Miss. Fox - best wishes that your OH feels better soon. I know what you mean with all the BH contractions, I get them too for a few hours at a time and get all excited... then they just stop suddenly. Can't wait for it to be the real thing!!!

Gem - sounds promising!! Hope LO is engaged!!!

I'm headed off to monitoring and dr. appt this afternoon. I'm hoping all goes well and BP is low enough for them to send me home again... so far so good! Still have all the bags in the car, just in case! Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## SazzleR

Massive congrats Reeds! 

Can't believe how many April sweetpeas we have already & it's not even our month yet. x


----------



## lilgemsy

CONGRATS REEDS! :D
Cant wait to see pics etc! x

Ill have to ask next time Im at the hospital if hes engaged. Hopefully he will be! :D If not then its just a weird feeling to have xD
Last time I asked them to check he was "on the brim" which was like 3 weeks ago now I think. So hopefully he'll be actually in it now 

Think Ollie wants to say hi to you ladies. He's kicking the laptop as I type


----------



## JazzyCat

Gem - that's always so funny when they do that! My LO was kicking me so much this morning while I was trying to read... the book kept bouncing up and down. I was up from 1am and she was kicking the whole morning... now that the sun's up she's calm!! Always happy to feel those movements though! Brings a smile to my face!

I'm eager to hear if I'm at all dilated today when I go in... last week doc said I was less than 1cm... we'll see if the EPO and RLT have made any impact!


----------



## bernina

Jazzy can't wait to hear if you've made any progress. Really curious to see if those things have helped. What time is your appt?


----------



## smeej

BIG CONGRATS REEDS! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics of your gorgeous boy!
xx

Gem - sounds like he's engaged for sure!

Miss Fox - glad your DH is feeling better - It's awful seeing them upset or in pain - it really upsets me! Can only imagine how we'll feel with our little ones!

Also - on a positive note - I SLEPT LAST NIGHT! For the first time in weeks, I actually got to sleep before the next morning! I still got up to pee loads, but i managed to doze off again and finally got up at 10.30 am. So the anti-histamine seemed to do the trick. I'll take another one tonight, so hopefully will break the cycle and get some kind of pattern back in time for bubs arrival to break it again:) I don't mind that though - I was just desperate to get some sleep before she arrives.:)

I've also got another scan tomorrow morning - last one to check fluid levels before induction/section next week - so keeping evrything xd.

xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Jazzy, thats so cute lol  
FX'd that the EPO and RLT have made an impact ^_^


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej - Yay for finally getting some sleep! Bet you feel nice and refreshed today, eh :D
Good luck for your scan tomorrow :) Hope it all goes well x


----------



## chocojen

Smeej whoop whoop so pleased you slept xxx


----------



## DanaBump

baby has the hiccups in my rear again, lol


----------



## bernina

:rofl: Dana! So cute!

Smeej, so happy you were able to get a restful nights sleep, great that the antihistamine is working.


----------



## JakesMummy

Anyone elses little one seriously slowed down movement? My lo feels almost weak and not that often/ I swear I go through this every week and know they get squashed but at this point with Jake, I had elbows and legs kicking out all day - uh imam scared she's not growing or something?


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations reeds welcome to the world Gunner :)


----------



## caro103

Congrats Sandi!

Jakes, my LO just wriggles now and I get the odd punch but I couldn't tell you what body part it is. 1st bubba though so afraid I've nothing to compare it too. xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Bubba - Welcome!

Reeds - Yayyy! Well done and congrats, can't wait to see your lil guy. Hope you are well :flower:

Gem - Bleeding idiots, they still keeping you hanging on? When is your next appointment, Hun?

Well, I still have no idea which way up Pickle is, MW couldn't tell herself today so will be looking at the scan tomorrow night for some answers. Still sore and sleepy but beginning to think that I'm stuck with that feeling until he is here now. Did manage to wake up every 20 minutes last night and vaguely recall plenty of braxton hicks but nothing much today, so nothing much to report.

Hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jakes mines been the same this week. Has his wriggly moments but has slowed down a lot. I've put it down to lack of room. If it stops completely I'll get checked out but at the moments it's enough to know he's ok but just not as much as I'm used to.


----------



## bernina

Jakes, same here on movement. She does the occasional movement of a limb across my stomach or gives a good bladder punch with her head, but they're not that frequent, usually in the evening, she's very quiet in the morning lately to the point of freaking me out. If I push on the top of my bump where her feet are I can usually get her to respond within 5 minutes or less, but there have been times she didn't even respond to that and it freaked me out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Reeds!!

Wonder who is next?


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Reeds! Hope you and Gunner are doing well x


----------



## chocojen

Won't be me, I am sure I am gonna be one of the last to go pop! Just off to bed now good night everyone x


----------



## lilgemsy

AmethystDream said:


> Gem - Bleeding idiots, they still keeping you hanging on? When is your next appointment, Hun?

Monday afternoon. I have to go back like every week now I think untill the baby is born. 
I feel like telling them where to stick the appointments though because its always a waste of time!
My mum is off work all next week though so she'll probably take me shopping afterwards to cheer me up


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't worry Jen, I definitely will be one of the last. I'm not even full-term yet!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well i know mine will be here on the 12th, but im sure there will be lots of others who go before that! :)


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! Well last week I was not thinned and open a little more than 1cm on the outside and not quite 1 on the inside. This week I am 50% effaced and a full 1cm all the way! Not quite the progress I was hoping for and hard to say if it was from the EPO or just my body doing it on it's own but any progress is good progress since I was stuck in the same place for so long! BP was 120/68 and I've gained 1lb more! All in all it was a good appointment. She did a sweep and now I've been cleaning the house up so we can call it good today. 
Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

April 12 is an awesome day, Emmys. That's my anniversary. I secretly hope Anberlin will be born that day. I will definitely be trying :sex: the night before. That's what put me into labour with my son.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> Won't be me, I am sure I am gonna be one of the last to go pop! Just off to bed now good night everyone x

I keep fearing that i'm gonna end up having a May baby! :shrug::nope:


----------



## JakesMummy

Thanks ladies - she has given me a v slight poke but that's it, and I've been laying here for an hour!!! I see my doc tomorrow so I'll ask her to check etc even though shell just check the heartrate, I'm guessing she may have changed which way she is facing too as my belly feels soft when lying down/ god knows where she is hiding!


----------



## laura3103

jakes i have had the same problem with my little boy hes was soo quiet last night nothing got him to give me a decent kick and the same today i went to get checked out in the end and as soon as the monitor was put on my belly he went wild and started doing the river dance.


----------



## DanaBump

me too emmy's. we're all set for her to be here on the 15th (unless i take forever to dialate). we should all start poppin real soon here!

not sure if everyone caught it, so thought i'd share again. went to dr yesterday and i'm 1cm/70%/-2!!! excited my body is right on track and i finally have a very well behaved baby. :cloud9:
also did the strep b test which is honestly nothing. sounds far worse than it actually is, and it was negative so yay! :yipee:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> me too emmy's. we're all set for her to be here on the 15th (unless i take forever to dialate). we should all start poppin real soon here!
> 
> not sure if everyone caught it, so thought i'd share again. went to dr yesterday and i'm 1cm/70%/-2!!! excited my body is right on track and i finally have a very well behaved baby. :cloud9:
> also did the strep b test which is honestly nothing. sounds far worse than it actually is, and it was negative so yay! :yipee:

EXCITING!!! :D 

yea my group b strep test was nothing bad at all. In fact the midwife let me go to the bathroom and do it myself. Just stick the swap in the vagina for 5 seconds and then sweep it across my bum. That's not hard at all.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to do quick update. Gunner Elisha was born this morning at 8:41am after 20 hours of labor...my longest labor of all 4. He is 8lbs 4oz and 21 inches long.


----------



## bernina

Congrats again Reeds so happy for you!


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations reeds...we want pictures!!!! :hugs:


----------



## happy_hayley

hi bubba no1!
congrats reeds!

had my scan yesterday and LO still had a big tummy also has a little too much fluid this can happen if mother has GD but they are still going to let me try and go to term but got to go back to see them in 2 weeks and they will book me an induction just incase i dont go into labour naturally as they wont let me go over with this GD, they say i need to ring them as soon as my waters break as if there is too much fluid the gush can drag the cord out and stuff which is quite scary to think about. 
abit annoyed by the consultant 1st he came in late. 2nd he sat there yawning his bloody head off looking well chilled in the chair looking at us as if to say why are u wasting my time. 3rd kept looking at his phone and then just left without saying a word. what a w**ker. a case of him thinking he is better than everyone else coz he is a consultant got news for u mate strip ur title and u are what we are truely known as f**king HUMAN!!! (sorry for the rant)

had a bit of a better nite sleep last nite not so much turning which was good.
hope everyone is ok.


----------



## smeej

hayley - I am the same , I have lots of excess fluid and baby measuring big, so was told to do the same thing if my waters break.

As I'm so big and uncomfortable now, I'm booked in for an induction or C-section next Tuesday at 38+4 ( I can decide on the day, depending how "favourable" i am to be induced)

Your consultant sounds unbelievably rude! What an *rse! As long as you are getting the required care, then just try and ignore his attitude!

xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats again, Reeds :) x

Omg Hayley - he sounds like a right stuck up so and so :/ That gush of water pulling the cord out sounds scary :| Hope that doesnt happen!

Dana - How exciting! :D Your LO will be here before you know it :)

Ahh I keep waking up really early no matter what time I go to bed but once Im awake Im like instantly wide awake :| I used to be such a lazy cow and stay in bed till 12 at the earliest. Now its rare if I can manage to stay asleep past 9 haha.


----------



## chocojen

I think mine might come in May too! I have been chopping and changing between two EDDs I still think it is the 19th and that is what I measure but they are sticking with 26th trying to prevent me having to be induced, if I go 2 weeks over from then I wont be induced until the 10th May. I am booked for a sweep on the 26th if nothing has happened by then. Still on the RLT and gonna start EPO on tuesday, I want to wait til I am 37 weeks by the hospitals dates just in case it is really effective....if he comes before then the MW led unit wont take me!


----------



## gertrude

congrats reeds :)

just a little update - still being monitored but my BP was better today and although I have protein in my wee the consultant wasn't concerned about it (as it's still the same as last week and not changing)

back again in 2 days to check again but for now it's OK :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies... Having quite a lot of tightenings today. Sooo much pressure on my bum/back too. Urgh, not comfortable. Hurry up baby!


----------



## babybefore30

Hi girls, many congratulations Reeds can't wait to see a picture.

I am fed up today had a really bad nights sleep everytime I turned it was so painful and I had to keep getting up to pee. The midwife appointment was not inspiring baby's head is engaged 2/5 but that means nothing hopefully he will decide to come out in the next week or so but I have a funny feeling that I am still going to be sitting here on 1st May waiting for this baby. Anyway enough moaning from you hope you are all okay. x


----------



## smeej

Ooooh Cottlestone - sounds promising! FXd it leads to something!

Well, I reverted back to my insomniac ways last night, even woth the anti-histamine:( Got to sleep about 5am, and had to be up and about for hospital apt at 10am. Hoping it was just a glitch and i'll have a better sleep tonight!

Anyway, had my scan and fluid has risen slightly again, and is now at 40 - and bubs has grown again - according to the estimate she is 9lb 8oz!!!!!!!!!! I honestly can't believe how big she is at 37+5. I know that weights can be out - bur she;s been measured almost every 2 weeks since 20 weeks, so her growth has been consistently on the 97th centile or off the chart!

Therefore, I think that it's more than likely that I'll opt for the C-Section next tuesday rather than induction, as she will likely be over 10lb by then and it scares the sh*t out of me that i will tear badly or that she gets stuck and they have to use forceps or do an emergency C-section!

I'm still a bit in shock i think! :0


----------



## happy_hayley

gem i am the same with the waking up early i used to be well lazy b4 and sleep in till 12+ now lucky if sleep till 8 quite frustrating coz half way through the day i feel tired and have such a lack of energy.
weather is drizzly here which doesnt help, dull weather always makes me feel lazy.


----------



## happy_hayley

aww smeej i can understand why u are in shock hope it all works out bless ya :hugs:


----------



## caro103

smeej, wow shes a fab size! 

cottles, hope this is the start of something hun!

babybefore30, you never know hun, bubs might surprise you when you're least expecting!

Ahhh stretchies are getting worse, got them on my hips a couple wks ago and now it looks like they're starting on the bottom of my bump! come out baby!!!


----------



## DanaBump

on the sleep front, i'm the complete opposite, i could literally sleep forever and most of the time do. speaking of, can i please go back to bed? :sleep:


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrat reeds

Gem I'm also the same, used to be able to sleep till about 11 if I didn't have any plans but now I'm awake when oh leaves for work at 7.30. I do try and go back to sleep but its hard to get to sleep. I suppose its good for when our lo's arrive. 

Smeej I think I would choose to have a c section also. 

Caro I was doing really well and didn't have any stretchies but they suddenly appeared on my hips a couple of weeks ago :( oh well I'm sure they will fade. 

Cottles hopefully its your turn next :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks ladies... Think it's just a bunch of braxtons :( they're not regular or anything. Second time he's teased me now!

Smeej, what a good size! Dont blame you for opting for c-sec though x

Caro... Stretchies are the devil I swear. Mine have been all over my belly from about 20 weeks but have recently expanded so much that they pop out and I've now got lumpy trails all over me


----------



## Tasha360

wow smeej what a good size. The growth scans were about a lb out for my twins.
Hayey your consultant sounds like a right idiot
Gem 9o clock isnt early lmao. Thats a lie in for me. Hope your feeling ok hun 
Dana exciting news, glad the test was ok
Cottleston sounds like your bodys preparing itself nicely, i had loads of false starts and then a super quick labour
Caro i have some monster stretchies, they dont look too bad though when they start to fade. Im lucky my tummy sprung straight back too i was expecting it to be all saggy and wrinkly.

Health visitor came this morning both twins are 5lbs 14oz and 19 inches long

xx


----------



## lyndsey37

Congratulations Reeds xx :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations Reeds xxx

been missing for a few days

looking after two is exausting ! i have no idea how people with more do it !

the ??cyst behind bens ear is growing and changed colour so another trip to the drs tomorrow


----------



## caro103

thanks girls, feels better sharing stretchie stories! lol.

I've just got back from meeting up with my antinatel group friends. 2 of them had babies last Thurs and Sat, so so gorgeous and my little man properly kicked when I held them! hehe. One was 7lb 8 and the other 9lb11, size difference was incredicle! the bigger baby actually felt heavy after a while! the mum of the smaller baby totally sprung back though, only gave birth last thurs and is already wearing pre-pregnancy clothes and doesn't look like she was ever preggers! let alone went 2 wks over!

can't believe v v soon i'll have my own little man to cuddle!

Rainbow, hopes Ben's ear is nothing hun :hugs: xx


----------



## bernina

Tasha, glad the twins are doing well!!

Rainbow, hope the cyst is nothing to worry about, but of course always best to get it checked out. Hopefully they can tell you what to do about it (if anything) tomorrow and not keep you waiting.

Smeej, sorry you had another sleepless night. Hope it was a fluke and that the meds work tonight. I think I'd opt for the scheduled section as well. Induction sounds painful with a large baby!!

Babybefore30, sorry you had such a rough night. Hope baby starts to make some moves for an exit soon.

No news on the baby front here. Lost a smidge more plug but nothing really. Barely any BH, no backache or cramping, nothing. Little one is apparently quite cozy in there. Next appt is Friday, hoping for some more dilation and effacement but not holding my breath about it.


----------



## lilgemsy

Tasha - Glad the twins are doing well :) x

Rainbow - Ohh hope the cysty thing is nothing to worry about. Its good that youre getting it checked asap x

Smeej - Dont blame you for opting for c-sec! Think I would too having to push a baby that big out! Very good weight though lol.

Ahhhhhhh pains today. But they dont seem regular so dont think anything will come of them but ohhhh my fook they hurt lol.


----------



## UkCath

Hi

Haven't been on this thread in a while, I loose track so quickly.

9 babies born already! Congratulations to all.

Can't believe our month starts in 2 days!


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies, 

Well I have had another nice day socialising! Caught up with 2 other ladies who I worked with in my last job, one of them gave me a bunch of flowers for mothers day!!! 

Anyone else hungry the whole time at the moment? I just cant seem to get full no matter how much I eat! It is really uncomfortable being hungry but eating too much gives me indigestion and then I start to feel faint. I am literally going through rennie like they are smarties.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations to those whos births I have missed.

I have gave birth to my own April sweet pea Leo Alfie on Monday 28th at 2:03am weighing 6lbs2


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Kirsty!!! Pictures please :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations CharmedKirsty!!! :)


----------



## AmethystDream

Just had confirmed what I feared, Pickle has indeed flipped to breech again. His head is tucked into my ribs and although they think he is more than capable of shifting himself again, it looks like consultant, breech clinic, possible ECV and the works as from tomorrow morning when I manage to be able to speak to them.

Not a happy camper.


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Charmedkirsty!

Sorry to hear that AmethystDream, can definitely sympathise. My LO still has her head stubbornly stuck up by my ribs. Really hope everything goes well for you. 

Think I'm probably going to try and opt for a vaginal delivery, have been doing lots of research and seeing as I actually have the option, which many don't, think it would be good to try. My midwife has changed my consultant to someone she feels will be more willing to listen, she happens to be my friend's consultant too and apparently she is really good. Got an appointment with her on Wednesday.


----------



## AmethystDream

loopy82 said:


> Congratulations Charmedkirsty!
> 
> Sorry to hear that AmethystDream, can definitely sympathise. My LO still has her head stubbornly stuck up by my ribs. Really hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> Think I'm probably going to try and opt for a vaginal delivery, have been doing lots of research and seeing as I actually have the option, which many don't, think it would be good to try. My midwife has changed my consultant to someone she feels will be more willing to listen, she happens to be my friend's consultant too and apparently she is really good. Got an appointment with her on Wednesday.

Brilliant that you have such a wonderful midwife! 

I don't know where I stand yet. I could be unlucky to be booked into a place that wont even let me try (well, they can attempt to take that attitude anyway) or I could strike lucky and get a team who are perfectly happy to go ahead. The fact that the place we are booked into is a dedicated women's hospital with the most facilities being for maternity, labour and birth, you would think it would be the latter... but you never do know.

I'm surprised just how annoyed and upset I am about it. I know that he is a wiggly arse and could quite easily flip back (4th time lucky, huh?) but a c section (well the recovery from it) would be a bit of a disaster with our new circumstances, if I'm honest.

Ho bloody hum.

Without doubt I'd be taking the V route but, as I said in your other thread, with spinal/epidural ready to go just in case. Our LOs don't make it easy for us, do they, Hun? :dohh:


----------



## bernina

AmethystDream, sorry to hear that LO is just not cooperating. Hope you're able to get some answers and a plan put in place tomorrow.

Loopy, glad they changed your consultant. That's nice that you still have the option for a regular delivery. Hope all goes well with the new consultant.


----------



## lilgemsy

Amethyst - Oh nooo. I hope he does shit himself again. Naughty little pickle! x

Jen - Im ALWAYS hungry. And today it seems to be worse than usual. I just cant stop eating :| Glad you mentioned it actually as I now know Im not the only one 

Kirsty - Congrats on little Leo! Lovely name ^_^ x


----------



## lilgemsy

OMG. That was supposed to say shift not shit!
Shift himself again. :|
Lol, sorry xD Bad typo.


----------



## loopy82

They really don't make it easy for us do they?! Oh well, it will be worth it in the end :thumbup:.

Gem, I had to thank you for your typo, it definitely made my day!


----------



## AmethystDream

lilgemsy said:


> OMG. That was supposed to say shift not shit!
> Shift himself again. :|
> Lol, sorry xD Bad typo.

:haha:

The only thing that has made me smile in the last 3 hours, nicely done lovey :friends:


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats charmedkirsty

Lol gem that made me laugh. 

Choco I am also hungry all the time, can't stop picking and I'm never like that usually. I've had 2 cooked dinners today, my nan made me toad in the hole at lunch and oh made lasagne for dinner. Hope the hunger disappears once lo is here. I was up at 1am eating toast :)

Amesthyst sorry your little man is breech, hopefully he could still turn. Does it feel wierd to have his head in your ribs or is it the same as having a foot stuck in your ribs?


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats charmedkirsty

Lol gem that made me laugh. 

Choco I am also hungry all the time, can't stop picking and I'm never like that usually. I've had 2 cooked dinners today, my nan made me toad in the hole at lunch and oh made lasagne for dinner. Hope the hunger disappears once lo is here. I was up at 1am eating toast :)

Amesthyst sorry your little man is breech, hopefully he could still turn. Does it feel wierd to have his head in your ribs or is it the same as having a foot stuck in your ribs?


----------



## AmethystDream

CrazyBird said:


> Amesthyst sorry your little man is breech, hopefully he could still turn. Does it feel wierd to have his head in your ribs or is it the same as having a foot stuck in your ribs?

I think he has only just put his head there, he was pretty central but then on the drive into the hospital I said to OH that my ribs were really aching. Lo and behold he has tucked his little head in.

Feels a lot different than a foot, although we all know how uncomfortable that can be. Very little movement from his head but just a sense of constant uncomfortable aching and the occasional sharp twinge as he pushes upwards a bit. Radiographer was lovely and said that he still had plenty of liquid to move around in (but not too much) and that he was obviously an active little boy and could just move by himself. Was nice to have confirmation of his sex at last... her cry of "there's a sausage" when she first put the scan on made me chortle.

Feeling pretty sorry for myself, I'm already faced with the prospect of birth on my own and OH only being home on weekends from now on. Not a happy bear.


----------



## Tasha360

congrats kirsty, lovely name too. Have you written a birth story?

oh no Amethyst, lets hope he flips again.

gem your typo nearly made me pee myself 

Well im off up to bed to watch a film and hopefully get some sleep

Nite xxx


----------



## bernina

Gem your typo made my day :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congrats Kirsty , cant wait to see pics x

amethyst lets hope he flips again for you fingers crossed xx 

Gem FAB typo !! haha


----------



## caro103

amethyst, so hope he flips back huni :hugs:, these naughty babies! 

loopey hope yours turns too hun xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Kirsty! Nice to see a baby from the old Aug 2010 WTT thread. Although neither of us stuck it out til Aug last year!

I too am stuffing my face! Hungry about every 2 hours. Ah well, I'll worry about the lardiness once bubs is out. Can kid myself it's all bump & fluid til then! x


----------



## cola pops

Congratulatuins Kirsty x
Lol Gem made my night with your typo x


----------



## lilgemsy

Haha well Im glad I cheered a few of you up with my typo 
Made me quite red-faced when Id realised what Id put! xD :blush:

Ahhh I have the worst tummy ache ever.
Well its more like period pains without the period.
Had them like all day excpecting them to go away but theyre not going!


----------



## JakesMummy

Will read back later just at my mums at the mo - finally getting our kitchen installed!

Docotor appointment went ok everything fine apart from protein in my urine and swelling on hands and feet but blood pressure is fine! I have had a few stressful days so not sur[rised with the swelling! Baby is still head down which i am pleased about, and she more than made up for her lack of movement today!

Hope alll you ladies are well - will catch up soon when I have time x


----------



## bernina

Jakes, glad progress is being made on the kitchen. How long until it's finished?

Gem, period pains could be a promising sign of early labor :)


----------



## smeej

Congrats Kirsty! Cant wait to hear more about it and see pics :)

Amethyst and Loopy - sorry that LOs aren't cooperating :( Let's hope they flip sometime soon - and even if not that you can still have a V birth xx

Gem - your typo also made me chuckle! Also, your pains could certainly be a sign - keep us posted!

Tasha - hope you manage to get atleast a few hours restful sleep :)

Jakes - great news that the kitchen is finally under progress - hopefully that will be one less weight of your mind! :)

I'm going to lie in a nice bath for a while and hopefully get relaxed enough to get some sleep tonight! FXD! I am so jealous of my cats who are flaked out on the sofa next to me! :) xx

xx


----------



## bernina

Good luck on catching some zzzz's tonight Smeej!! Hope the bath does the trick.


----------



## DanaBump

....is really dissapointed in the lack of new baby pictures. i promise i will be flooding this place with pics once Abz decides to come and frankly i expect the same! *stomps foot*


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

I will be doing the same Dana..lol I will post them on here and facebook (probably facebook first) lol :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Is it just me or has the number gone up again?! 
10?! I swear it was 8 before...

Smeej - Hope you get some sleep tonight! 
And is it easy to get back out of the bath?
I keep going to go for one but Im scared incase I cant get back out so always have a shower instead xD
I wouldnt mind if I had an OH to help me out but I dont and I dont fancy shouting my mum if I get stuck  She'd never let me live it down lmao!


----------



## MissFox

Another busy busy day but just one more night in the house! Everything is packed and cleaned and I just have a couple errands to run tomorrow and then out to the cabin! I am also going to flood this place with pictures!! 
On my phone so ill ttyl hope you're all doing good
Sorry about the LOs that won't flip! And hope its a sign for you gemsy!


----------



## smeej

No luck with sleep as yet :( - it's 2am here now . 

Ah well, I'm going to try not to stress about it- only 5 more nights until little (big) one arrives:)

gem - getting out bathis a struggle, but i have perfected a method which works as have something to hold on to :) x


----------



## bernina

Sorry the bath didn't work. Do you have a good book you can read at least?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> ....is really dissapointed in the lack of new baby pictures. i promise i will be flooding this place with pics once Abz decides to come and frankly i expect the same! *stomps foot*

:D I feel the same way!! It may take a few day though. Gotta get settled and find a few moments to upload and such! I'm sure all the baby pictures exist. Just a matter of getting them on here! :) 

I will definitely be posting pictures asap!! On facebook first probably like Emmy said. :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek... My water broke about an hour ago. Had a couple of what I though was BHs, pooped and they stopped! Until I got back into bed and I felt them pop. Haha poor DF was worried about ruining the mattress- oops! :rofl:
Had my show at the same time.
Only had a couple of contractions so now I just have to wait. Yikes!!!


----------



## smeej

WOOP Cottles! - How Exciting!!! 
What's your plan of action?


----------



## gertrude

woohoo how exciting :D


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats kirsty!
sorry babies are not co-operating loopy and amethyst! 
how exciting cottleston good luck!!

kept waking up last nite to turn over + pee so feel really tired couldnt get back sleep so decided to get up it just isnt comfortable to lay down anymore. had quite abit of abdo pain this morning seems to be easing off. 
got my cardiology appointment tomorrow my mum is coming with me as my OH now has to work.
weather is still horrible here so motivation to do owt is out the window oh well.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## SazzleR

How exciting Cottleston! You're prob going go see your baby today! Maybe he'll just sneak into being an actual April Sweetpea! Keep us posted! x


----------



## loopy82

Wow Cottleston! Good luck, after all the trouble you've had it looks like Toby will be just about on time!


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie said:


> Eek... My water broke about an hour ago. Had a couple of what I though was BHs, pooped and they stopped! Until I got back into bed and I felt them pop. Haha poor DF was worried about ruining the mattress- oops! :rofl:
> Had my show at the same time.
> Only had a couple of contractions so now I just have to wait. Yikes!!!

You phoned into your hospital yet?

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## AmethystDream

Well that wasn't the answer that I wanted. 

My scan was 'afterhours' as they called it last night... the ultrasound department appears to run several hours after antenatal, so I had to phone to sort out Pickle being breech this morning.

So just rang expecting to see my consultant or through to the breech clinic but no. Didn't even take my ref numbers to see my notes or consider making an appointment, just said...

Book into our assessment unit in labour and delivery. 

What?! I don't fecking think so. I am not in labour, I don't require monitoring and my consultant hasn't even checked what's going on. What the living hell, check into L&D my rotund arsecheeks :growlmad:


----------



## gertrude

AmethystDream said:


> my rotund arsecheeks :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AmethystDream

gertrude said:


> AmethystDream said:
> 
> 
> my rotund arsecheeks :growlmad:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Couldn't be helped, I get quite coarsely eloquent when I'm annoyed :blush:


----------



## gertrude

I'm going to steal that phrase :D it just made me laugh so much :D


----------



## caro103

ooh good luck cottles!

amethyst...wth?? :dohh: ring them back and speak to someone proper! xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Being the rebellious little soul that I am, I decided to ring L&D instead of just rocking up like I was told by antenatal. Glad I did, they were as confused as I was.

Are you labouring? Nooooo. 

Are you sure? This is number 4. 

Ohhh, you would know then :dohh: We definitely don't want you here yet!

I am now having to phone back antenatal and get stroppy :grr:


----------



## chocojen

Wow good luck cottleson!

xx


----------



## AmethystDream

A little normality has resumed... thankfully. As normal as it gets around here anyway :blush:

After putting off an attempt to book me into the day unit for an immediate ECV without seeing a midwife or consultant first... EH?! I insisted on an appointment to see the doctor... Was offered the 6th of May? Hmmm no. 

Much mumbling later and I get a miraculous cancellation that has appeared for tomorrow afternoon.

I am beginning to have doubts about my usually ever so efficient and lovely hospital :nope:


----------



## Tasha360

Yay soo excited for you cottleston, cant wait to see toby!! xxx


----------



## moomoo

Omg girls this thread moves sooo fast!! Congrats to all the new mummys!! Hope you are all doing well? :thumbup:

I've come here for a bit of a rant actually... :dohh: basically to fill you in, baby is small (very small measuring around 5lbs now and not even on the scale) my fundal height as of tues was 31 weeks.

I had a presentation scan/growth scan last Monday and MW said that she's co concerned placenta is failing or that there is not enough fluid around baby so wanted me to go for another scan to check this....

I phone up today to chase up hosp appt and the scan they offered me was 6th April - I'm due on the 8th!?? WTF!?

So I go through to xrays who say that my referal wasn't put through as urgent but all of a sudden an appt turns up first thing on Monday? So why not give me that in the first place? 

I'm so fed up of being worried now... Our hospital is a sham!!


----------



## wishingonastar

wow the babies are starting to pop!!!! hope all goes well cottleston (sorry if spelt name wrong!)


----------



## wishingonastar

oh moomoo! glad they got you a quicker scan...at least be reassured that the people delivering your baby are not the ones arranging the scan :hugs:

perhaps it'd be wise to be extra vigilent on baby's movements and any changes then request fetal monitoring to check HB all ok


----------



## moomoo

wishingonastar said:


> oh moomoo! glad they got you a quicker scan...at least be reassured that the people delivering your baby are not the ones arranging the scan :hugs:
> 
> perhaps it'd be wise to be extra vigilent on baby's movements and any changes then request fetal monitoring to check HB all ok

Thanks Hun, it just feels like they aren't bothered. Maybe they are like that with everyone? :shrug:

yes the Mws are great there thank god..


----------



## lilgemsy

OMG Cottles how exciting! Will be thinking of you and baby untill you update ^_^ Hope it all goes smooooothly x

Moomoo & Amethyst - Hopsitals are pricks. -hugs- At least you both got sooner appointments in the end! Lets hope they dont mess any of you around anymore... I know how frustrating it can be myself.

Im still getting these period-like pains. But they still dont seem to be leading anywhere. No show, no waters, no nothing. Just pains xD
Hmm. Bet its just a shitload of braxtons. Either that or I probably just need a good fart :/


----------



## babybefore30

Morning 

Good Luck Cottleston. I had an eventful day yesterday started getting pains at about midday thought they were just braxton hicks and then from about 4 they started coming every 15 mins spoke to labour ward and they wanted me to come in so went to be monitored, monitor showed that I was having tightenings but when they went to check my cervix is was not dilated - they wanted to keep me in but I decided that we don't live far and if they got worse I would go back, have woken up this morning with the same pain but no show or waters breaking so I guess it is just a waiting game now.


----------



## bubba no.1

It's getting all exciting for a lot of the April mummies now then :D 

We should all have our babies soon enough :D


----------



## AmethystDream

lilgemsy said:


> Im still getting these period-like pains. But they still dont seem to be leading anywhere. No show, no waters, no nothing. Just pains xD
> Hmm. Bet its just a shitload of braxtons. Either that or I probably just need a good fart :/

Could well be slow labour, even if it is loads of BH it's gearing up for the finale :thumbup:

As for being a fartypants, stick some beans on and then you will know for sure :haha:


----------



## bernina

So exciting good luck honey!!!


----------



## jeffsar

CottlestonPie said:


> Eek... My water broke about an hour ago. Had a couple of what I though was BHs, pooped and they stopped! Until I got back into bed and I felt them pop. Haha poor DF was worried about ruining the mattress- oops! :rofl:
> Had my show at the same time.
> Only had a couple of contractions so now I just have to wait. Yikes!!!

Good luck Cottles!!! i was about to PM you when i saw this post!!
:happydance:


----------



## chocojen

Jeffsar good to see things are still going well for youxxxxxxxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Good luck Cottles!!! Can't wait to hear how you're getting on and hearing the great news Toby has arrived!!!

Gemsy - It could well be slow labour - some girls it can last a few days before real contractions set in - your body is kindly giving you a taster of whats to come (!)

I woke up at 4am with real bad stomach pains, but luckily it was justa toilet trip, if you get what I mean! But I have felt uncomfortable since so I am just guessing my body is practicing the motions..I would really like her to stay in there though for at least another 3 weeks!!

My toddler (25 months) is hoovering my front room right now as I speak - he is mad! He loves housework so I guess I am sorted for when baby arrives LOL!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

How exciting Cottleston! Good Luck! Hope things go smoothly!!


----------



## jeffsar

chocojen said:


> Jeffsar good to see things are still going well for youxxxxxxxx

Thank you, itve been really worried this time but starting to believe things will work out fine now! 

i can't believe you'll all have your babies soon, i am so pleased for you! x


----------



## SazzleR

Just got back from MW. Bubs' head has eventually decided to start to engage. But only 4/5ths. I'm so going to be overdue. Grrr!

MW actually told me to eat pineapple, have hot curries & lots of sex. Thought they were all old wives tales! But if it's come from her I might have to give them all a go! 

Asked for a sweep at my next appointment if I'm still preggo in 2 weeks. Which I probably will be! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Cottles how exciting!!! Cant wait to here more. :happydance:

Currently I'm laying in bed. Had tons of BH last night. One if which I'm sure was a full on contraction because it was a minute long had a definite peak and didn't go away when I moved. But it was the only one of it's kind so... no real action. Having some noticably uncomfortable period like cramping too.... and some low sacral area back pain. 

ummm also I haven't packed the delivery bag yet.... :blush: nor have I gotten heavy duty pads. Gotta definately get on that!!!


----------



## DanaBump

CaseyBaby718 said:


> ummm also I haven't packed the delivery bag yet.... :blush: nor have I gotten heavy duty pads. Gotta definately get on that!!!

i haven't either, i figure i'll just do it before we go to hospital. i printed off the list of everything i wanted so DH can help if need be.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

OOh exciting Cottleston!!! Good Luck :) Looking forward to hearing more!!

xx


----------



## AmethystDream

O/T but this is possibly the cutest thing I have seen in a long time...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBprSA-b_eM


----------



## CrazyBird

Good luck cottles, so exciting.


----------



## caro103

amethyst...that is sooo cute!

my bump today ladies...hopefully my last, compared to where i started! :wacko:


----------



## MissFox

YAY Cottles!!! Hope thing start moving more for you!

I had horrible cramps last night on and off (didn't time them though- they made me nauseated) So busted out the old trick of going to sleep to see if it helps! Slept all night aside from peeing. They are lighter cramps right now though. 

Sorry for you girls having issues with your hospitals! Gonna load up the last truckload this morning! So exciting! Anytime after that is "officiall" a good time for Rosie to make her appearance.


----------



## kierley

Hi eyeryone just a quick update I've had my baby boy born at 38+2 on Sunday 27th March he weighed 6lb 5ozs born at 2.16pm after a labour of 1hr 20mins. I had to be induced due to health problems but all is well and baby Byron is home and healthy xx


----------



## bernina

Congrats Kierley!!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats kierley, what a fast labour!

Lovely bump caro and a lovely flat belly before :) I keep looking at pictures of my 7 week bump (well there wasn't actually a bump) and wondering how I will get back to being that weight again :( hope I'm one of the lucky ones and the weight falls off but I doubt it will. Hey ho!


----------



## gertrude

I was a size 20 before being pregnant, I don't miss what I never had :D LOL

in fact I'm sure I've lost weight since being pregnant, I've not put on anywhere near as much as I feared I would/deserved to!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations kierley! :) 

Babies are just popping up everywhere now...I cant wait till my little one gets here! 11 days to go!! :)


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies :wave:

CONGRATS to all the new mommies!! It's really rolling now :happydance: I can't believe how many of us are really kicking into gear now :thumbup:

Amethyst, that video is absolutely adorable! I JUST saw that last night and couldn't stop grinning.

Doc appt. yesterday went well, bubs is still pretty high but i'm dilated 1 and a half cm and 50% effaced, which compared to last week of nothing... he's doing SOMETHING hopefully :) 

good luck cottleston!! can't wait to see more numbers added to our sweat pea count!! AND PICTURES! haha 
:hugs:

thought i'd throw in a bump pic b/c WOW is he really growing... compared to the very beginning! It's hard to believe we are all almost there :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









38w.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

:shrug:Quick Question for you ladies:shrug:

Has anyone had pain at the top of their belly that extends around to the lower part?? I asked the doctor about the period like cramping, which he said was BH's but this feels completely different???? Anyone??? :shrug:

(Oh btw...This is my 2nd but i had my daughter early by c-section before labor ever kicked in..lol:blush:)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump Soulshaken!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

gertrude said:


> I was a size 20 before being pregnant, I don't miss what I never had :D LOL
> 
> in fact I'm sure I've lost weight since being pregnant, I've not put on anywhere near as much as I feared I would/deserved to!

me too gert, tho i think with breastfeeding and running after a little one, maybe we'll loose? :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha360

congrats kierley. ill update later

Moomoo hope everythings ok hun your hospital sounds about as good as mine

Jeffsar lovely to hear from you hun xxx


----------



## chocojen

congrats kierly xxx


----------



## caro103

congrats Kierley!

crazy I've gained more than just baby weight now :blush:, annoying cos at the start I def lost weight! mat leave has done me no favours in that respect :haha:

soulshaken, lovely bump hun! reckon you'll ping right back, you had a way more toned tum than me to start with! :D

ladies that have lost weight :thumbup:. Saw ladies from my antinatel group yesterday and one was back in pre-preg clothes less than a wk after the birth of her LO, transformation was amazing! the other had more recently given birth so still had a little tummy, but still amazing how much it had shrunk!!

So looking like most of us are going to actually have April babies, rather than March! except I guess some May ones with late April EDD's, only cottles who might still get into March now!! xx


----------



## gertrude

I suspect I'll be a May one *waits impatiently*

seriously, this baby isn't making any movement to being born at all - not one thing

I've re-sent the eviction notice just in case they think they can claim squatters rights.....


----------



## CrazyBird

Caro I've also gained more than just baby weight. Unless my baby weighs 2 stone. Ouch imagine pushing a 2 stoner out lol. 

Soulshaken nice pics, you'll definately loose the weight quickly. 

Anyway having a baby should be good exercise, plus I won't have time to eat as much :) but to be honest I won't be putting to much pressure on myself as baby comes first.

Ouch I'm getting so many painful braxton hicks.


----------



## gertrude

can you all stop with the BHs please *sulks*


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Kierley!


----------



## moomoo

gertrude said:


> can you all stop with the BHs please *sulks*

Yes I agree... I get hardly any this time round!! Bet I'll be overdue this time!


----------



## JeepGirl

Looks like I'm joining you ladies. I was due March 30...but I'm still waiting for my little man. I had a stretch and sweep on Tuesday, but so far no labour pains.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies! It's been a good while since I've posted in this thread but here we are, April tomorrow. I've been back a few pages and it sounds like this have been hotting up! Congratulations for those who've had babies and good luck for those whose babies are imminent and labour dust for everyone else for when their time is right!

I'm term today and as my son came at 38+3 I'm not ruling anything out! I have my pool blown up and my mattress protector down. Tomorrow my homebirth kit comes so all is pretty much ready.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Just got home. After waters broke at 5:30, I had no contractions til around 6am. But then they were already a few minutes apart! By the time I got to the hospital at 6:30 I was already 6cm...

Toby was born at 12:11pm and weighs 7lb 1oz... I had gas and air, a shot of pethadine and an episiotomy. Worth every moment... My little man is so perfect! I'm on my phone but will add pics soon xxxx


----------



## Nev23

I've only just found this thread, due on 8th April...been getting strong braxton hicks and cramps for over 2 weeks now!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

YAY! Congrats CottlestonPie! Cant wait to see pics! :)


----------



## DanaBump

CONGRATULATIONS COTTLES!!! :yipee:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations cottleston!


----------



## caro103

Congrats Cottles! :D:D fab news!

welcome jeepgirl...really hope you don't have to wait too much longer hun!

xxx


----------



## SazzleR

Huge congrats Cottles! I'm in awe of your fast labour! And you're home already - wow! Can't wait to see the piccies. Hope your first night as a family is amazing. x


----------



## JakesMummy

Cottleston - Absolutely thrilled for you!!!!!! CONGRATUALTIONS!!!! What a great labour : D Can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## smeej

Awww Cottleston - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

What a quick labour in the end :) Welcome to the world little Toby!

Looking forward to pics!

xxxxx


----------



## AmethystDream

Wonderful news! Welcome to the world Toby :flower:


----------



## parkgirl

JeepGirl said:


> Looks like I'm joining you ladies. I was due March 30...but I'm still waiting for my little man. I had a stretch and sweep on Tuesday, but so far no labour pains.

:hugs: I hope it happens soon for you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, only a few more hours until it's our turn. Nervous, excited, desperate?

Congrats Cottles!!


----------



## gertrude

congrats cottles!

*stares at belly*


----------



## happy-evie

Hi Guys i was due on april 10th but i just missed the april sweet peas by a day as i had my baby yesterday (31/03/11) at 10:37am at 38+4!! I was in active labour for 7hrs20mins and only took 45mins to push him out and he weighed in at a nice 6lbs 13oz :thumbup:


----------



## happy-evie

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies! Just got home. After waters broke at 5:30, I had no contractions til around 6am. But then they were already a few minutes apart! By the time I got to the hospital at 6:30 I was already 6cm...
> 
> Toby was born at 12:11pm and weighs 7lb 1oz... I had gas and air, a shot of pethadine and an episiotomy. Worth every moment... My little man is so perfect! I'm on my phone but will add pics soon xxxx

:happydance: Congratulations so our bubbas both missed the april sweet peas by a day!!


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats cottlestonPie and happy-evie!!


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Cottleston, so happy for you!! What an awesome labor!!!

Great bump pics caro and soulshaken!!

Jeffsar, so happy to see your pregnancy progressing well. All the best hun!!!!

Congrats on moving your last truckload MissFox, that has to be an amazing feeling!!

Emmy'sMummy, I've never felt pain like you described at the top of the belly, sorry I can't be of more help.

Welcome JeepGirl, hope labor starts soon for you!!

Hi PeanutBean, nice to see you again! Congrats on reaching full term hun!!

Welcome Nev, we share the same due date. Here's hoping we both go soon!!!

Congrats HappyEvie, it's sure raining babies in here isn't it!! 

Nothing new for me. Very very mild BH but really nothing. Don't think this baby wants to come out!


----------



## bernina

Just had to post that I got a sweet deal on Amazon! 768 Pampers Sensitive Wipes and 350 Seventh Generation Wipes for $7.24 and free 2 day shipping. And really I didn't even have to pay the $7 because I had gift cards I had earned online. Silly to be so excited, but was happy to use my coupons before they expired and find such a good bargain!


----------



## SazzleR

IT'S APRIL!!!!

But still I am pregnant with no sign of bubs making a move. Humph! x


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats kierley, cottleston and happy_evie !!!

had terrible pain all day yesterday at the top of my bump just the pillow on my stomache made it sore felt like i had pulled every muscle in my bump lol paracetamol helped abit seems to have eased off abit today thank god.
got my cardiology appointment @ 10. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Soulshaken

thanks ladies :winkwink: 

and CONGRATS cottleston and happy_evie !!! :happydance::happydance:

It's actually april! I can't believe this is the month I'll be holding my baby boy! :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is feeling okay... 

Emmy- the only pains i've been getting are low low low so sorry I can't help either! :dohh: I'm having BH all the time but nothing too exciting, we will see! I FINALLY have the next three days off and i am so excited to be able to get the last minute things done and rest (if my overwhelming desire to clean everything in the house will die down a tad) It will be nice to be able to keep up with this thread a little better though with some free time... can't wait to see who is next! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## gertrude

SazzleR said:


> IT'S APRIL!!!!
> 
> But still I am pregnant with no sign of bubs making a move. Humph! x

this, word for word


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Cottleston! So pleased it all worked out for you in the end! x


----------



## AmethystDream

Soulshaken - perfect solution... come clean my place too! :winkwink:

I think I will still be here in May, I have form for it. All mine have been over and getting longer over with every baby. Actually kindof hope that he will stay in for another few weeks at the moment, despite how uncomfortable he is to carry and how much I want to hug him :cloud9:

Consultant this afternoon, should be interesting :wacko:


----------



## chocojen

congrats cottleson

good luck amythest

Having a boiler put in today and they have had to turn off the water....err pregnant lady with no access to a toilet!!!

x


----------



## loopy82

chocojen said:


> Having a boiler put in today and they have had to turn off the water....err pregnant lady with no access to a toilet!!!
> 
> x

I had that in first tri, not good! Hope they get it installed quickly x


----------



## caro103

ooh thats not good choco! :wacko:

well I had another nose bleed last night, just completely randomly this time, I turned over in bed and it just gushed. Caught most of it accept my nightie got caught! Asked my mum this morning and she told me to ring Dr's, so have done as i'm told and they've booked me into an emergancy appt at 11.30 this morning! was quite shocked as I wouldn't say its an emergancy situation, but amazing what saying your 39 and a half wks pregnant does, lol! my mum thinks they might send me to the day assessment unit, boo! hopefully not though as i'll get stuck there for hours! better to get checked out though as I can't keep having these massive nose bleeds during labour and such as they're taking some stopping too sometimes!


----------



## AmethystDream

chocojen said:


> congrats cottleson
> 
> good luck amythest
> 
> Having a boiler put in today and they have had to turn off the water....err pregnant lady with no access to a toilet!!!
> 
> x

Ohh no! Big jugs of water by the loo to pour down afterwards. I feel like I'm surgically attached to our loo at the moment :blush:

Caro - Good luck at your appointment. Wouldn't imagine that it would mean going to the assessment unit but, as you say, its amazing how people flap when you say you are due to 'pop'.


----------



## moomoo

Congrats cottles - same weight as my little man was!

Congrats evie!



Sooooo... Has anyone got a date/weight prediction for themselves? I'm guessing 6lb7oz and 3 days late :)


----------



## caro103

Oooh, I'm gonna guess 7lb8 and arrival 2 days early :D, being optimistic ;) xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Me and OH are playing this one too. I guessed 8lb 3 and overdue by a loooong way. He thinks he will be over 9lb <crosses eyes> and that he will be an early bird.

I hope I'm half right :haha:


----------



## lilgemsy

Omg these babies are popping out everywhere! :D
Congrats Evie, Cottles and Kierley! x

Ahh Jen lets hope your LO doesnt play bouncy castle on your bladder too much today then! I had the same the other week but my uncle lives just across the road so Im lucky really! 

I bet I go like 2 weeks over with Ollie haha. Just got a feeling he's going to be stubborn. I think he'll be tiny too :3 He's still only measuring 4lbs atm!

Ahh my friend wants to stay at my house tonight to get away from her boyfriend for a bit. Ive said she can but Im kinda regretting it now because she'll probably turn up quite early and then not leave till after tea tomorrow and I like family time with my mum and dad on Saturdays lately! Which we wont have if shes there.
And she will probably keep me awake when I like early nights lately lol.
Im so boring these days xD

My bump keeps feeling like its going tight today but I cant decide whether its the baby moving making it feel that way or if its just doing it anyways :S


----------



## caro103

hows the backache Gem? i sure don't think you're going over! you've had way more symptoms than most of us! lol.

ameythst, for your sake I hope your right on the weight! lol xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats Cottles, what an amazing labour, i'm jealous lol. It all happened so quickly, can't wait to see pics.

I think bubs will weigh 7lb 2 and will be here on my due date 07.04.11 :) He has dropped even more today.


----------



## lilgemsy

Backache is still there lol. Woke up a few times in the night with it. 
I seriously hope that all these pains do lead up to something soon!
Watch though, Ill get all the symptoms and no actual action hahaha.


----------



## JakesMummy

Congratulations on the recent arrivals : D can't believe it's finally our month!

I am guessing I'll go 8 days overdue and she'll weigh 8lb 7oz. I originally thought over 9 lb but unsure now!


----------



## gertrude

morning ladies :) another trip to hospital this morning to check my BP and it's much better again :) so who knows what happened! My wee now is suggesting I have an infection but tbh I think it's because my wee was too concentrated - when I arrived I asked did they need a sample cos I needed a wee and they were all "no no not at all, not today" so I asked again then went for a wee - then low and behold, they did - FFS! so I literally had to squeeze it out :haha:

anyway everything fine

then I mentioned that yesterday baby was moving very differently to normal so they monitored me for a bit and everything seemed fine :) so I'm happy today :)

countered by my dad being quite confused today (he has alzheimers) - my OH is with him as we're replacing his bathroom but he said this morning my dad was totally confused last night :( I want to cry but tbh I'm scared I won't stop cos I'm on my own :(


----------



## chocojen

still no water, just went to sainsburys just so I could use their loo!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

gertrude said:


> morning ladies :) another trip to hospital this morning to check my BP and it's much better again :) so who knows what happened! My wee now is suggesting I have an infection but tbh I think it's because my wee was too concentrated - when I arrived I asked did they need a sample cos I needed a wee and they were all "no no not at all, not today" so I asked again then went for a wee - then low and behold, they did - FFS! so I literally had to squeeze it out :haha:
> 
> anyway everything fine
> 
> then I mentioned that yesterday baby was moving very differently to normal so they monitored me for a bit and everything seemed fine :) so I'm happy today :)
> 
> countered by my dad being quite confused today (he has alzheimers) - my OH is with him as we're replacing his bathroom but he said this morning my dad was totally confused last night :( I want to cry but tbh I'm scared I won't stop cos I'm on my own :(

Glad that LO is doing well and the appointment was fine, despite the piddle fiasco!

So sorry to hear about your Dad, my Mum had dementia so I know what you are going though. Anytime you need a shoulder, I'm here :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

thanks love - it's just so shit :( he's only 64 and he's really quite poorly :( he's ok as long as NOTHING changes to his day but the second it does he just doesn't know where he is etc

I can't be there (given he lives 120miles away) so my lovely OH has gone to just be there whilst the bathroom is being done - he was due back today but he says dad just isn't well enough to be on his own based on last night - he will get adjusted to the upheaval it just takes time :(


----------



## AmethystDream

I know exactly what you mean and just how hard it is. Your OH is lovely taking time to look out for him, I was lucky in that respect too. 

As you say, a little time to settle and he will be back on an even keel, just hurts in the meantime not being able to be there :hugs:


----------



## vetti1979

April is here! whoop whoop! 7 days til this little bundle is due but VERY much hoping she joins us anytime soon. 

Had some loose bowels (sorry TMI!) for the last two days and a white, watery discharge but no 'show' yet or any sign of waters going ( can labour start without a show?!) :( . Have had mild backache the last couple of evenings which hasnt developed into anything more. Really hoping i dont go overdue - my poor tummy cant take much more stretching!! c'mon baby!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## moomoo

:hugs: gertrude - my nan has dementia and scitzophrenia so I can sympathise with you, hope you're ok?

Vetti - in my last labour I didn't have a show until I was well into established labour... It came out in the birthing pool and my OH nearly passed out bless him! :sick: :rofl:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I sent a text message from my husband's phone this morning telling my mom that I had the baby last night, at 3:37am, weighing 6lbs 1oz and 18.5in long. She friggin panicked and frantically tried to call my husband's phone to which "he" didn't answer. So she called my phone and she goes "Why didn't you call me?! I wanted to - wait, it's April Fools isn't it?"

lmao!! That's the great thing about being due in April.


----------



## moomoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I sent a text message from my husband's phone this morning telling my mom that I had the baby last night, at 3:37am, weighing 6lbs 1oz and 18.5in long. She friggin panicked and frantically tried to call my husband's phone to which "he" didn't answer. So she called my phone and she goes "Why didn't you call me?! I wanted to - wait, it's April Fools isn't it?"
> 
> lmao!! That's the great thing about being due in April.

Awww you're so mean! My mum would actually kill me if I was to do that!!!

I did however send a text this morning saying that i'd given birth to a perfectly formed poo! :rofl: people still asked if I'd had her!!? :nope:

I've had 4 texts today - any twinges... Noooooo and I wouldn't tell u even if I had :dohh:


----------



## caro103

gertrude :hugs: glad all went ok with ur appt though! we seem to have switched places :S

just got back from Dr's but only temporarily! my bp's gone up to 155-160/90 which is a fair bit higher than my normal. That along with slight swelling and the nose bleeds she wants me to go to the day assessment unit this afternoon for monitoring, so I'm booked in for 3pm :dohh:, it was all going so well! might still be nothing though, so we'll see! no protein in my wee just some white blood cells but she wasn't concerned i'd got an infection or anything so thats good! 

moomoo, not sure what people expect us to say, lol!


----------



## DanaBump

....is still very disappointed in the pictures! c'mon ppl, i'm dyin here!!!

i'm guessing she'll be here on the 15th (i know, i cheat) and she'll be 7lbs 12, 21 inches long. DH seems to think she'll be 7lb 6 oz. 

2 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## Tasha360

yay congrats to all the new arrivals, really cant wait to see piccies

welcome to the new faces too. jeepgirl i hope things get moving soon for you!

I cant believe we are actually in April now. Today was my due date and my bubbas are 3 weeks old tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## laura3103

congrats cottles your little boy was born on my bday!!!!!!


----------



## gertrude

caro103 said:


> gertrude :hugs: glad all went ok with ur appt though! we seem to have switched places :S
> 
> just got back from Dr's but only temporarily! my bp's gone up to 155-160/90 which is a fair bit higher than my normal. That along with slight swelling and the nose bleeds she wants me to go to the day assessment unit this afternoon for monitoring, so I'm booked in for 3pm :dohh:, it was all going so well! might still be nothing though, so we'll see! no protein in my wee just some white blood cells but she wasn't concerned i'd got an infection or anything so thats good!

oh no! that's rubbish! I had a few nosebleeds but my MW said it probably wasn't related so not to worry unless they keep happening which they haven't :)

good luck this afternoon xx


----------



## lyndsey37

oh ladies im so so so so excited meet my longed for little princess - cant believe she will be in my arms this month arghhhh its so surreal - good luck ladies and im sending you all labour dust get pushing :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

ok so for those of you on my facebook, it is an april fool but you need to shut your damn mouths! :rofl:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

YAY...ITS APRIL!!!!! Finally!! lol

My guess is little one will be here April 12 (im cheating too Dana..LOL) and she will weigh 7lbs 4oz and 21 inches long! :) (My dd was born at 37+3 and was 7lbs 1oz 20 1/4 in long)


----------



## lilgemsy

It looks like something could actually be happening for me today! :D
Not to get my hopes up yet though... but... IM HAVING CONTRACTIONS!
Haha. Been up and put on the monitor cos LO not moved much yesterday / today and the pains werent going away. Still arent going away, actually. Turns out they are indeed contractions.
BUT. 
Theyre only little ones so might not turn into full blown labour and could stop :/
So been sent back home to wait basically and just see what happens. 
Theyve said though if I do go into full blown labour today then theyre certainly not going to stop it :)
COME ON OLLIE, COME ON OUT! :D
Dont be playing an April Fools on Mummy!


----------



## CrazyBird

How exciting Gem, hopefully it's your turn next :)


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh exciting Gem! Keep us posted. 

I'm optimistically guessing I'll go 3 days over so bubs will arrive on 15th weighing 8lb 4oz. And I'm still team yellow but strongly thinking a boy! 

Although in reality I'll prob be getting induced on the 24th! Aaahhhh. This baby is never going to appear I can just feel it! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw laura, happy birthday for yesterday! 
Toby's birthday is 4 days after mine... 1 day after DFs. Madness!
Didn't sleep a wink last night. Poor little man was full of gunk so I stayed up with him so DF could get some sleep. (You wouldnt think it was me who gave birth, poor guy was totally drained and asleep by 11pm... I finally got to sleep at 7am!)

Everyones doing really well today though... Oh, I'm so in love it's ridiculous. :cloud9:

And look at the hair! No wonder I had terrible heartburn :haha:
 



Attached Files:







208566_10150446297135599_628065598_18011796_2883096_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 27









196470_10150446298780599_628065598_18011802_1618089_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 26









198845_10150446299050599_628065598_18011804_1134068_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## lisaed

congrats to all the new mummies xx


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawwww Cottles, Toby is adorable. The second pic is gorgeous!

It really makes me want to meet our LO even more! x


----------



## Tasha360

Oh cottles he is absolutely gorgeous, im not just saying that he really is a cutie. well done you! xxx


----------



## Soulshaken

Caro - good luck with the appointment this afternoon! 
gemsy - hope this is it for you!! 
Cottleston - he is PERFECT! what a beautiful boy! I so want to see what my little man will look like now, it's crazy! 

I think i will go to term and lil man will be 8 pounds 2 oz ... that's the prediction anyways, watch he will go overdue and i'll have a whale on my hands! The doctor already said "he has a BIG head!" haha great.... this is going to be painful! haha :dohh:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Cottles!! He is sooo cute and what a good labour :)

Not fair! I'm due tomorrow and after a bit of action last week bump has gone very quiet, no symptoms, I'm so BORED!!!


----------



## bernina

Cottleston, he is adorable, thank you for sharing the pictures. I love the picture of Mommy and baby!!

Gem, really hope this is the start of labor for you and that Ollie decides to make an appearance very soon. Keep us posted!!

Had my 39 week appt, still 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced, -1 station. Dr stretched the cervix a bit (assume that's similar to a sweep) to see if he could get things moving. Noticed a bit more plug came out but so far nothing else. Was painful when he did it but no lasting pain so not that bad. 

I mentioned that baby was moving a bit less the last few days so he did an ultrasound to check fluid levels (all good) and then a NST which was also fine. I haven't seen little one on u/s since 20 weeks, she is so much bigger. Couldn't really even make out what was what because she filled up the whole screen. 

Getting some very very mild cramping sensations just now but could just be because bladder is full and I need to go take care of that. Really hope something gets started soon!!


----------



## bubba no.1

aww congrats Cottleston, he's adorable :)


----------



## JeepGirl

Congrats to all the new moms:flower:

Still no progress for me. I have a OB appt on Monday and if he hasn't come on his own by then they are going to book an induction:nope: Now I'm starting to get scared. I wasn't at all scared of going into labour on my own, but being induced is freaking me out. I have heard its more painful and sometimes can take days. I hate hospitals and really don't want to be in there any longer than I have to be.


----------



## bernina

I understand your worries JeepGirl and would be feeling the same. What I can tell you is a good friend was induced and her labor went just fine once it got going. In fact she managed without any pain meds. 

Eat lots of pineapple and have lots of sex this weekend and make sure to go for a few long walks to get gravity working for you.

Really hoping you start up soon on your own and deliver before your appointment Monday :)


----------



## smeej

Aww Cottles - he is simply gorgeous! Beautiful pics!

Gem - FXD this is the real thing this time!

xx


----------



## chocojen

Cottleson he is adorable, and you look good too, well done xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Inwas induced Hun and I wouldn't have called my labour extremely painful just very fast - 3 hours! But then again each one is different! Just go in with an open mind :) 

Cottleston - you look fantastic!! Toby is sooo adorable look at all the hair!! Well done x


----------



## babybefore30

Congrats Cottles and all the other new mommas. Good Luck Gem, after a few days of mild pains have woken up with nothing today my stomach keeps going really tight but at least I am term now so if I do start to have contractions I can have him in the birthing centre.


----------



## chocojen

Thats what I am aiming for to baby before 30, I have to make it to the 5th though as the mW has decided to go for the 26th as my EDD to give me less chance of needing to be induced. I really want to go to the birthing centre its soooooooooooooo much nicer than the main unit at the other hospital.


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations to everyone who has their babies xxx
Cottleston- Toby looks gorgeous, you are soooooo lucky. I can't wait now....... Come on baba x


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Cottles, Toby is absolutely gorgeous! Give him some cuddles on my behalf ^_^ x

Ah Im still getting the pains. They seem to be coming every 10 to 15 mins so lets hope this is the real deal!
If they stop now then I think Ill cry haha! 
Ollie still isnt moving much, if at all... just hope hes ok. When I get the pains my stomach goes tight though and can see like the shape of him kinda. Looks mad!

Bernina - FXd it all kicks off for you soon! :D x


----------



## bernina

Those pains sound promising Gem, coming every so often like that. Really hope they pick up for you soon and you get to meet your little man before the weekend is over!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww cottles he is lovely, so want to meet my little man. Still can't believe how quick your labour was. 

Jeepgirl hope things happen for you before Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## happy_hayley

cottleston he is soo cute!!
gem FX for u!!

had my cardiology appointment today they did trace of my heart and a scan of my heart and found nothing thank god thats one less thing to worry about.

hope everyone is ok. 
cant wait to meet my LO.


----------



## caro103

quick update from me as back from hospital, bp was still up and set their alarms off a couple times, but not so bad they were overly concerned or anything. However they're worried its going to continue to rise now its started, so gotta go back Monday, check bp and pee and probably have a sweep, though they did mutter induction :S.

However both my mum and midwife think induction is OTT at the moment so my mums going to check bp and pee on Sunday and if all normal I'll ring the hospital mon morning and tell them all was ok sunday so am happy to just wait and see my normal midwife on tues who will prob do a sweep then! even if i end up in hospital on monday so long as bp isn't dangerously high my midwife has said shes happy to do the sweep tues, rather than a stranger do one :). So situation is kinda up in the air. Basic advice from everyone is have lots sex over wkend and try and get nature to do its thing! lol, hubby is willing to oblige ;)

right off for a bath as went for a long walk after hospital and don't wanna ache tomorrow! xx

ps cottles, your little man is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## babybefore30

Chocojen will keep my fingers crossed for you, I want my little man to try and hold off until next weekend just so I can finish off and me and OH can have one last baby free weekend but obviously if he comes I would still love it. I think my OH is holding onto every Friday night he can get bless him he called to say could he go for a drink I said yes on the condition it was only one as I can't be dealing with him being over the limit and then having no way of getting to the hospital. Good night girls. xxx


----------



## bernina

Hayley, so glad that your appointment went welll, what a huge relief.

Caro, glad that your Mom is able to do some testing for you over the weekend, hope everything stays on track and BP doesn't go any higher (and maybe even goes down a tad!) Enjoy your weekend activities with DH, I think I might do the same if he's willing (with my DH, not yours of course!) :haha:


----------



## MissFox

CONGRATULATIONS COTTLES!!!! 
Babies are coming! 
Rosie got me good last night! Around 5:30 I started having major cramping and contractions every 5 minutes (there were a couple I couldn't count because cramping was SOO BAD! all around my lower belly and my back!) Around 11 they were still holding up like that. Called into the hospital and they said common in- mind you this is the day we got the LAST box out of the house and into the new house- so I get there and NOTHING. POOF! Gone! I've stayed at 1cm and gone from 50% to 60% effaced. Got home around 3AM. Good times. 
Went and took a looong walk (1.5 hours) but it was mostly a hike uphill! 

Hope you girls make more progress than I have been.

Great April fool's dana! I woke up this morning and walked into the bathroom and peed and shouted to my mom "MY WATER JUST BROKE!" She ran in and started freaking out- I couldn't notlaugh at that point.


----------



## bernina

MissFox, even though they stopped I think your body is definitely gearing up! Jump DH and see if you can't get them started again. I may even attempt a little nip stimulation this evening, somteimes I get a contraction out of that so if it's kept up mabye it will jump start something!

DH just posted on FB that we're off to the hospital and my phone has lit up with text messages. The little prankster!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I'm gonna take another nice warm bath tonight (seemed to get things going last night) and see if I can get my nipple stimulation on and then maybe jump DH and also finish the night off with some EPO up my lady bits. 
I'm tempted to post "LOOKS LIKE SHES GONNA BE AN APRIL FOOL AFTER ALL!"


----------



## bernina

My husband would love you MissFox!! 

Sounds like you have a very eventful (and hopefully contraction inducing) evening planned! I may have to try the warm bath, haven't had one all pregnancy I don't think. 

We're safe taking warm baths right, just not to let our body temp go up too much right?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All day, I have felt off. I've felt nauseous and had a lot of braxton hicks, I've had painful cramping with the braxton hicks, and I've had a lot of indigestion. I can't sleep or get comfortable and I had quite a bit of comments yesterday that I looked like I dropped and I feel she is VERY low. I've also, TMI warning, had to poop quite a bit. 

ALL of this is how I started with Isaiah...

It wouldn't be so horrible if she came early, would it? She's only 5 days shy of full-term.


----------



## AmethystDream

CottlestonPie, you must be such a proud Mummy! He is absolutely scrumptious :flower:

Caro - So much for my prediction of no assessment unit, hey? :dohh: Hope you are doing OK, Hun.

Gem, ohhhh how are you getting on? Still contracting?

Today has been a mixed bag. Guess who flipped back on the way to the hospital? :haha: Naughty naughty little boy. Confirmed on the scan with the consultant who is now completely and utterly convinced that the little monkey will continue to do this until he is due to be born. 

So weekly consultant scans to check position and a scan to check where he is in labour and delivery when I book in to have him. He is happy to do an ECV at any stage that he is breech and is very happy to support me in a breech vaginal delivery, should it be necessary and we want to. He said the only problem he can see is if he gets himself stuck transverse, in which case he would attempt an ECV there and then but if it failed it would be an immediate sunroof job because he is worried about waters breaking and a prolapsed cord.

Happy he is back where he should be but have to wait to see what other tricks he has up his sleeve in the next couple of weeks. Naughty little Pickle :blush::haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw laura, happy birthday for yesterday!
> Toby's birthday is 4 days after mine... 1 day after DFs. Madness!
> Didn't sleep a wink last night. Poor little man was full of gunk so I stayed up with him so DF could get some sleep. (You wouldnt think it was me who gave birth, poor guy was totally drained and asleep by 11pm... I finally got to sleep at 7am!)
> 
> Everyones doing really well today though... Oh, I'm so in love it's ridiculous. :cloud9:
> 
> And look at the hair! No wonder I had terrible heartburn :haha:

CONGRATULATIONS XX welcome to the world toby xx

he looks really long in that last pic


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

here are some more Baby Ben Pics x

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/67636723.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4314f7cf.jpg


----------



## MissFox

I understand that warm baths are ok- not so much Hot though but not positive on the temps. I mentioned my evening to DH and he was like "I am not a machine" lol he thought I meant all night! Always fun with our miscommunications! 
Amethyst- glad to hear your LO flipped back!


----------



## chocojen

Phew thats great news hayley

My mum has been texting all dya, its my birthday tomorrow and she went into labour on the 1st, she keeps reminding me I was still fooling her and how long she was in labour for! I think she is a little excited to be a grandmother!!


----------



## caro103

Amethyst...:dohh: hopefully he flips right back again!! naughty boy!

hope everyone else has good evenings :) xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Glad your little man has flipped back amethyst. 

Gorgeous pics rainbow. 

Stupid question but is it ok to have sex if your dilated a bit? It won't cause an infection will it? Sorry if that is a really stupid question. 
I'm constantly weeing, every 20 mins. Is this normal or maybe I already have an infection, every time I go it just trickles out :(


----------



## JeepGirl

bernina said:


> My husband would love you MissFox!!
> 
> Sounds like you have a very eventful (and hopefully contraction inducing) evening planned! I may have to try the warm bath, haven't had one all pregnancy I don't think.
> 
> We're safe taking warm baths right, just not to let our body temp go up too much right?

A bath with water up to 100F is fine. I never use to be much of a bath person, but I have one every night now. It's the only thing that helps my aching hips and restless legs these days. I put in lots of epsom salts and its heaven:cloud9:


----------



## AmethystDream

Rainbow, Ben is gorgeous... such beautiful eyes!

What I wouldn't give to have a bath! House is still in refurb mode and the bath isn't properly secured. Showers for me until it's sorted.


----------



## Tasha360

We have those dummies Rainbow, they are the only ones the twins will take they love them.
How are you getting on Gem?

xx


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the Ben pics Rainbow, he is precious!!

Thanks for the bath tips JeepGirl and MissFox, looking forward to relaxing in one this evening!

I have one of those pacifiers too, got it free in a goody bag from baby store, glad to know it's working for others!


Amethyst, glad you're able to have a laugh about all of little one's flipping, in the end he may just cooperate and go exactly where he's supposed to when the time is right.

CrazyBird, you should be fine having sex. It's when your waters break that you need to be careful of an infection. As for bladder infections I've found as long as I go pee right after having sex, that prevents almost all of them. Kind of flushes out the system.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm home from L & D. I am having contractions every 7 minutes and am dilated to 1cm. Normally, they would tell a woman at 36 weeks that it's false, but I've been in the situation before where I was 2cm dilated and told it was false labour, only to be 7cm 2 hours later. At this point, they're not saying either way if I'm in false labour or early labour, but I very well could be in early labour.


----------



## smeej

Hey cottles, are you up and about with toby? Has it sunk in yet that he's really here? X


----------



## smeej

Brandi - how exciting! 
Keeping everything crossed for you and looking forward to updates xx


----------



## MissFox

Exciting Brandi!!! 
Well the usual evening BH have started- I don't even want to time them! Gonna go take a bath since dinner was all YUMMY. That's a nice thing about staying with my mom! lol

No word from gemsy huh? and nothing on her FB either.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck brandi!! Xx
Smeej, I'm wide awake lol... In a way it's settling in but it's still so bizarre that this little guy on my knee grew inside my belly! :haha:
He's just scared himself silly with the hiccups, bless him... and now he won't settle back down again. Yay for the night shift haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think everything was just false. It's all died down. I'm not too terribly disappointed. I do want her to be full term before she's born.


----------



## happy_hayley

hope everything is ok gem thinkin of u!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Nowt from Gem here either. Good luck girlie x


----------



## chocojen

Its my last birthday before I am a mummy!!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

chocojen said:


> Its my last birthday before I am a mummy!!!!

Ohh Happy Birthday, sweety!

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/dreamcatcherdml/003.gif


----------



## SazzleR

Happy birthday Jen!

Gem must be in labour with no update for so long. 

I'm off to eat half a pineapple for breakfast! This baby will make a move soon, I'm determined! x


----------



## gertrude

Morning ladies :) Happy Birthday Chocojen :) x

A quick question - does anyone elses bump get really sore in the night? And really hard? All day bump is just nice but at night it takes on a life of its own! 

Also, still not getting any BHs, but I get a lot of period like pain and sharp pains in my cervix (or where I imagine it to be) - what the hell is that!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Gertrude, my BHs start with period pain and I've also been getting lots in the night. I reckon your sore hard bump at night is probably BHs! Cervix discomfort could be head engaging or maybe even effacement/start of dilation.


----------



## SazzleR

Gertrude, my MW told me that shooting pains are baby's head engaging. Not that mine has done much of that!

When your bump goes hard I'm sure that's a BH. You are having them! x


----------



## gertrude

But the hardness doesn't wear off - it's almost like it's hard all night! It makes getting up for a wee really hard!

Oh pickle has woken up now - they know I'm talking about them! I served another eviction notice after I was sure I saw a TV being delivered yesterday - they're TOO COMFY!


----------



## chocojen

My bump is going crazy thiis morningm I look like I am belly dancing.....maybe its my little mans way of saying happy birthday!

Gertrude my bump is sore most nights I blame it on the way I move in bed!


----------



## CrazyBird

Happy birthday choco. 

Gurtrude I have the hard bump at night when I'm in bed. It does make getting up very difficult. 

Does anyone elses baby sleep when your sleeping at night, mine used to wake me up kicking but now he just sleeps all night and then I wake up thinking something is wrong. Hope little man is ok.


----------



## caro103

happy birthday chocco :D:D, wonder if anyones baby here will end up sharing it with you!? 

crazy, think my little man sleeps at night too, but then wakes up when I have breakfast in the morning..he obviousily likes his grub :lol: 

yesterdays eviction techniques have made no difference, so onto a swim later :dohh: xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Happy Birthday Jen :)

Ahhh still no baby.
Lots of pains. But no baby.
Went back up the hospital last night and omg they were so snotty :/ 
Monitor showed I was having regular contractions. (Hurts like shit when your on there and get contractions D:)
So they did an internal....
The contractions arent freaking doing anything. I still wasnt dilating :| So all that pain and discomfort (which is still happening) FOR NOTHING!
The MW came in the room after testing my pee with a great big grin on her face to tell me "you have a water infection" and stood there smiling like a freaking idiot. Was I supposed to be happy about that, really? :/
And then they sent me on my way telling me to "put more weight on as you'll be able to feel every movement baby makes due to being so thin"
Seriously just wtf. Never heard that one before? 
They said the contractions are probably being caused by thin-ness and my body reacting to Ollies movements by tightening up orrr by the water infection :/ 
At this rate, Im not going to know real labour if it hits me in the face!
Naughty Ollie :(


----------



## caro103

:( weird Gem! sounds like a bunch or nutters at your hospital! fx'ed things settle down or pick up properly rather than leave you in limbo! x


----------



## gertrude

thats what I was thinking too caro :D


----------



## lilgemsy

They said to my mum though both times when she was in labour that she wasnt in labour or dilating... and then both times she had me and my brother like the day after. 
So Im hoping thats whats going to happen to me to although knowing my luck it wont and this will just go on for ages :( lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear of the idiots at your hospital, gem. That would drive me nuts. I was sent home in "false labour" with my son and he was born less than 4 hours after they sent me home. Hope it's getting close for you!

Happy birthday choco!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Happy Birthday chocojen!! :cake:


----------



## smeej

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN! Hope you have a lovely day xx

Gem - that's really lame :( Let's hope you make some progress and all this discomfort will lead to baby Ollie!

x


----------



## smeej

CottlestonPie said:


> Good luck brandi!! Xx
> Smeej, I'm wide awake lol... In a way it's settling in but it's still so bizarre that this little guy on my knee grew inside my belly! :haha:
> He's just scared himself silly with the hiccups, bless him... and now he won't settle back down again. Yay for the night shift haha

Aww - bless him! :)
I think I'll be the same when she arrives - just sit for hours staring in disbelief that I grew her in my tummy! xx


----------



## bernina

Happy birthday Jen :cake: !!!

Gertrude my stomach is also rock hard at night and quite uncomfy. Makes it hard to feel little one when it's like that too. She seems to not move too much at night (at least that I notice) and wakes up when I eat as well. Scares me many mornings due to that!

Brandi glad little one will be able to cook a bit longer but hoping the minute she's ready a nice labor starts up for you!

gem, sorry to hear you have a water infection, did they give you anything to treat it? Hope the pains ease off if they're not providing any progress. What a load of crap about being skinny and feeling every movement! Others SweetPeas look quite thin on here and you don't her them being told that's why they're in pain. 

No signs of this little one making an exit today. Had some pains after dinner last night but nothing bad. Haven't even spotted one bit from the sweep. Either I have a cervix of steel or he didn't do it that strongly.


----------



## DanaBump

gertrude said:


> Morning ladies :) Happy Birthday Chocojen :) x
> 
> A quick question - does anyone elses bump get really sore in the night? And really hard? All day bump is just nice but at night it takes on a life of its own!
> 
> Also, still not getting any BHs, but I get a lot of period like pain and sharp pains in my cervix (or where I imagine it to be) - what the hell is that!

honey, those are BH. i get the same thing and asked my dr wth they were and she too told me they were BH so congrats? :haha:


----------



## gertrude

DanaBump said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :) Happy Birthday Chocojen :) x
> 
> A quick question - does anyone elses bump get really sore in the night? And really hard? All day bump is just nice but at night it takes on a life of its own!
> 
> Also, still not getting any BHs, but I get a lot of period like pain and sharp pains in my cervix (or where I imagine it to be) - what the hell is that!
> 
> honey, those are BH. i get the same thing and asked my dr wth they were and she too told me they were BH so congrats? :haha:Click to expand...

you sure? :D nothing I've read makes them sound like that :D


----------



## DanaBump

gertrude said:


> DanaBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :) Happy Birthday Chocojen :) x
> 
> A quick question - does anyone elses bump get really sore in the night? And really hard? All day bump is just nice but at night it takes on a life of its own!
> 
> Also, still not getting any BHs, but I get a lot of period like pain and sharp pains in my cervix (or where I imagine it to be) - what the hell is that!
> 
> honey, those are BH. i get the same thing and asked my dr wth they were and she too told me they were BH so congrats? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you sure? :D nothing I've read makes them sound like that :DClick to expand...

yes, lol. i usually go with what my dr says over anything i can find on google. that whole medical degree plus being a mommy herself thing makes me believe she knows what she's talking about :p


----------



## goodsammy

Im due 21st april!! First baby x


----------



## lilgemsy

goodsammy said:


> Im due 21st april!! First baby x

Congrats and welcome to the thread :)
Thats my brothers birthday ^_^ 



bernina said:


> gem, sorry to hear you have a water infection, did they give you anything to treat it? Hope the pains ease off if they're not providing any progress. What a load of crap about being skinny and feeling every movement! Others SweetPeas look quite thin on here and you don't her them being told that's why they're in pain.
> 
> No signs of this little one making an exit today. Had some pains after dinner last night but nothing bad. Haven't even spotted one bit from the sweep. Either I have a cervix of steel or he didn't do it that strongly.

Nah they didnt give me anything because Im not showing any symptoms yet apparently yet my pee showed I have one :S They said to go to the GP if I notice any symptoms... even though they didnt tell me what to look out for!
Theyre utter CRAP there lately seriously. Really disappointed in thier services :/

You never know, it could all start all of a sudden for you! :) FX'd something happens soon.


----------



## happy_hayley

happy birthday choco!!
welcome goodsammy!!
sorry to hear that gem sometimes the hospital can be so annoying!
gertrude i get exactly the same thing i never thought it was braxton either as like u said reading about braxton's its doesnt sound like them but i suppose everyone is different.

went up town today with my mum and got the last few bits for my hospital bag. when i got back from town my hands and ankles were abit swollen first time i have suffered with swollen hands and stuff but had a kip and they are back to normal now.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## gertrude

DanaBump said:


> yes, lol. i usually go with what my dr says over anything i can find on google. that whole medical degree plus being a mommy herself thing makes me believe she knows what she's talking about :p

:p

lol


----------



## DanaBump

plus ladies, not all of us are going to have BH, everyone is different.

i believe emmysmommy also asked her dr about the cramping, since she was having it too and her dr also said it's BH. 

i had lots of pain and stretching in the lady bits yesterday, will find out wednesday if that means she's more engaged and if i'm even more dilated. 

today is my step son's 7th birthday. sure hope she stays in these next two weeks as i really don't want to have to plan an 8 yr old and 1 yr old's bday any more close together than we already have to. so far she seems comfy, just hope it holds true!


----------



## gertrude

I think I just assumed the BHs would be felt across my tummy but they're not :shrugs:

whatever it's quite nice :) I like all the pulls and stretches and stuff :) I find this body is just amazing :)

now, is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies :wave:

Happy Birthday Chocojen!! last one before the little one arrives how exciting :cloud9:

gertrude - I definitely feel you on the rock hard belly at night, it's almost impossible to sit up to go pee! And your right it does feel constant, I feel like its a mix of BH and having a full bladder that makes it so uncomfortable. 

gem- sorry you are having such a rough time, hopefully little ollie will get his rear in gear and get some real action for you soon! :dohh:

welcome goodsammy! 

Still having BH throughout the day, all this practice better be doing something!! I'll get checked again wednesday and hope to be making some progress, my friend brought her 3 week old over yesterday and it makes me want to hold my little man EVEN MORE! :happydance:


----------



## loopy82

Happy Birthday Choco! x


----------



## MissFox

Happy birthday jen!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Gem, I had an awful water infection last time with DD and all they did for me was link me up to a saline drip and put loads of fluids in me. So I would recommend to drink as much water as possible, and some cranberry juice if you don't mind it!

xx


----------



## gertrude

and lemon barley water too :) you can buy the cordial of it (made by robinsons) no idea if it works but my mum used to swear by it and it tastes lovely :D

well I feel like I'm about to burst into tears :( my back hurts (just tired), my legs ache, my feet ache, my OH came back from my Dads today but is out working tonight then he's away again from Mon-Wed next week. I feel shit, alone and really fed up.

I want a bath so I've just had to clean the bath so I can have one. I've had a shit tea (quiche, why do I eat bought quiche? they're ALWAYS shit) and eaten too much yoghurt again.

I'm about >< away from having a full on strop that would give most 2 year olds a run for their money

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## lyndsey37

hey ladies, i wonder who will go on mothers day, so exciting, 
my mum and dad made me a cake last night, take a look - how cute is that eh
 



Attached Files:







100_1205.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smeej

Gertrude hugs! :hugs:

I'm being a miserable old bag today ( not that you are - LOL)

I had another sleepless night , got to sleep about 6am until 11am and it just leaves me feeling exhausted, frustrated and grumpy:growlmad:

Also, my SPD is soooooooo sore today - I can barely move. Plus our drains have suddenly decided to become blocked, so i can't even have a bath which is what usually helps. Won't be able to get someone out to fix it until next week now.

However - what's keeping me going is the thought that I only have 2 more days until I go into hospital to have my baby girl!!!!!!! :) :)

xx


----------



## smeej

lyndsey37 said:


> hey ladies, i wonder who will go on mothers day, so exciting,
> my mum and dad made me a cake last night, take a look - how cute is that eh

What a gorgeous cake! and how sweet of your folks to make it for you :)

xx


----------



## moomoo

Awww loving the cake! Sooo cute!

Gemsy - try and drink as much water as possible as if you're dehydrated it can make you contract. Hope you feel better soon Hun :hugs:

gertrude - the feeling you're getting at night is almost definately BH! Where you are holding your wee in for longer it will make you get BH. I suppose during the day you will just pee when you need to but at night as you're asleep you hold it in a bit more?

It's been a quiet day on the baby front? Wonder who will go next?

OH let me have a lovely nap earlier whilst he looked after Reg, OMG I soooo needed it but woke up feeling worse? :shrug: what's that all about? Lol! My little man picked me some daisys from the garden today, it made me cry - I'm so proud to be his mummy!!

How's everyone feeling this evening?

XX


----------



## bernina

Beautiful cake, could go for a slice right about now with the cup of raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking. Come on contractions!!!

Welcome goodsammy, that's my birthday, wonderful day if I do say so myself!! :)

Hope you had a relaxing bath gertrude and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## caro103

moomoo, your son sounds so sweet!

gertrude :hugs:

lyndsey, thats sooo sweet of your family!

my mum did my bp again today and its gone down to 118/82 :happydance:, I reckon I got proper stressed yesterday and this added to a touch of white coat hypertension sent bp high :dohh:, just gotta keep calm in front of the Dr's now! xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Question: 

Does the baby move around during contractions/labor?? 

Just wondering... it seems it would quite painful to be in a contraction and then also get kicked!! lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OH! And I can't believe we have 12 babies born already!!!!!!! :D 

Congrats to all the mommies who are finally holding their little ones!!! I can't wait to be there.


----------



## MissFox

Aww sorry today sucks gertrude. :hugs: I have days where I'm just fed up also and it sucks. Hope your aches and pains go away! 

THAT CAKE IS PRETTY! 

Moomoo- I hate when naps make me feel worse!!! 

Been having a few BH but nothing extreme- except for my headache! DH went with my mom and her BF down to the volunteer fire department rope rescue class. Hopefully he meets some new people from out here! And I hope they all learn a lot.

So last night I was in the tub and my little brother was walking by as I proclaimed that I was done with the bath- he opens the door (it wasn't shut all the way b/c he came in earlier to go to the bathroom) and sees that I'm sitting in the tub still - waiting to see if I'm going to be lightheaded from sitting up or anything- and he says I THOUGHT YOU JUST SAID YOU WERE DONE! And I responded that I was. He then walked into my mom's room (right next to the bathroom) and said MOM, SISTER NEEDS HELP GETTING OUT OF THE TUB! My mom explained the difficulties of the big belly and then asked if I needed help- I was already out by then but it was really cute because he kept coming to peek in to see if I fell- he's very sweet (and raised by a hippie so I had to keep telling him to go away!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh we have 12 babies born already!! How amazing.


----------



## smeej

Morning ladies and happy mothers day to us all ! :flower:

I lost my wonderful mum to breast cancer 9 years ago now, and it's always been a difficult day since, so it's really special to be able to see it now in a positive light as I'm soon to be a mummy :) 

Well I've been up all night again unable to sleep so instead of tossing and turning I've been watching lots of old episodes of OBEM :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Morning? Sounds so odd. I haven't been to bed yet. It's 1:00am here. Sorry to hear of your mom's angelversary, smeej, but I'm happy that you see the positive in it all. Perhaps that positive will turn into a birth before your induction?

About 6 years ago, my uncle passed away through the night. They estimated his passing to have occured around 2:30am. On the same night, just a few hours later, my youngest cousin was born. They were on opposite sides of my family but it was a great positive to something so painful.

I hope you can get some sleep soon. If no baby today, only two days left, right? So exciting!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning all!
So sorry to hear about your mum smeej. :hugs:

Toby slept from 5:30 this morning and he's only just stirring now at 9:15! Hopefully it'll be the start of getting him into a nice routine before DF goes back to work. In the meantime, i think its breakfast time!
Can't believe today was his due day.

Fingers crossed for some mothers day babies!


----------



## JakesMummy

Happy mothers dAy to all you yummy mummies !!! I'm off to hever castle today for a day out but we got to buy a present for deans mum first..hmm!


----------



## chocojen

thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday, I had a great day...afternoon with my sisters and dinner with them and our fellas last night.

Off to my parents for lunch today and returning the house to its normal state as the plumbers have now finished all the boiler work

Happy mothers day to all the mummys and mummys to be xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.shwedarling.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/happy_mothers_day.gif


----------



## lilgemsy

*Happy Mothers Day all you soon-to-be Mummy's and already Mummy's!  x*

2ndtimeAbz and Gertrude and MooMoo - Ill try all those things and hope they help :) Thanks for the advice ladies!

Gertrude - Hugs for you! Hope youre feeling better soon. Its a shame that at times like those we dont all live closer so we could pop round for a cuppa and to cheer each other up eh haha :) x

Lyndsey - That cake looks absolutely scrumptious!

Smeej - 2 more days! wow, bet youre reeaally excited now eh? :D Or are you nervous?  Ahh Im excited for you haha! Hope you get at least 1 decent nights sleep in before now and then though and that your SPD eases off a little x
Oh and sorry to hear about losing your mum on mothers day... must have been really hard. Its good that you can now have a positive view on the day again. She'd have been so proud of you I bet :) x

MooMoo - Aww, your little man sounds like a right little sweetie! ^_^ How cute!

Caro - Good to hear your BP has gone down :)

MissFox - Aww lol, concerned little bro! Cute :) The (and raised by a hippie so I had to keep telling him to go away!) made me laugh a bit haha!

Cottles - Sounds like Toby is settling in nicely :3 aww.

Ahh Im trying to enjoy today as best as I can but Im really not well lol. I got rushed into hospital last night because I stood up from the couch and just went really weird and my vision went all funny, got one hell of a headache and then started vomiting. Then I like passed out or something... not actually quite sure what happened. Just know that next thing I was in the hospital. 
When I realised where I was I couldnt stop shaking and my head was in agony and I was still spewing up. 
Doctors tested my BP and everything and it all showed fine so they basically told me they have no idea what caused me to go like that. Took like an hour for me to get my vision back properly and settle down again so once I went ok again they just sent me home with paracetamol and said to get some rest since Im at clinic on Monday so I can get sorted there if it happens again T_T
And then woke up today and not been able to keep any food / drink down. I think making me vomit is Ollies way of saying Happy Mothers Day, heh. >_<

On the plus though, my mum bought me a teddy and a balloon for mothers day with a card "from the bump"  Theyre so cute haha! Cheered me up nicely :)

Hope everyone has a nice day. And woahh this is a long ass post sorry xD


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

BaaaaH!! Still no baby, c'mon lazy bugger! LOL xxx


----------



## gertrude

I wrote a reply and my laptop froze and lost it :growlmad:

Gem - can't you have a weekend of normality please :D Just the one! I hope you're OK, that must have been so very scary :( :hugs:

You're right though, it would be ace if we were all a bit closer sometimes!

I woke up in a better mood but I'm in a grump of a mood again now - my OH is being a bit of a pain and my cats are being bonkers. It's only a little mood though and I suspect I can distract myself out of it by sweets :haha:

Delivery suite tour today :) I'm hoping for a homebirth but won't hurt to know where everything is in case I transfer/end up there anyway :)


----------



## SazzleR

Into single figures today. At last! But still no sign at all of this baby making a move! Grr! x


----------



## caro103

Gem, gosh, hope your ok! maybe its about time they decided to get that baby out of you!?!

smeej, :hugs: hun, I have exactly the same feelings on fathers day, glad mothers day will now have a positive side for you, though still will never be easy xx

So I've really tried these past few days to get baby out, been for 2 walks, a swim, done some baking, done some cleaning and had sex twice...at the mo this kid just doesn't wanna move!!


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! I've been awake for too long already! 5:30 or so I got upto pee and the sky was getting lighter so I couldn't get back to sleep. Going over to the cabin today since we got most of the bedroom set up- now just need to set up the crib! Hopefully get some of the kitchen sorted too. I've been trying to relax as much as I can- baths every night (and theyare amazing) and I've been sleeping pretty good too but still majorly stressed on money. We've borrowed so much from my mom and DH got a call that a job he was supposed to start next week got pushed back/ postponed indefinitely. I was hoping Rosie would come early bc if he's working he won't be able to take time off (more than a couple days). Its very frustrating.


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! :wave:

Happy Mothers day to all you UK Girls!! Our mothers day isn't until may 8th :shrug:

gem - get some rest, that sounds miserable! I can't imagine the amount that i am uncomfortable now PLUS what you are going through. that's just awful! 

gertrude - have a great tour today! Hopefully that will get your mood back on track or at least give you something to distract you with :) 

Sazzle and caro - I hear ya... two of my work friends just had their babies today and yesterday and so now i'm REALLY anxious to see my little guy! 

MissFox- hope you can get something worked out financially, we are super stressed about it too as my DH doesn't have contsistant work being a painter either and my maternity leave isn't paid :wacko: it's going to be VERY tight for the next few months, but hopefully we will both work it out!

Last night Every time I turned over my pelvis felt like it was breaking in half! oh my gosh I haven't felt that pain yet this bad before, OUCH! I'm getting ready to go over to my moms and steal her HUGE bathtub for a nice relaxing bath that will actually cover my belly! haha so excited ... the little things... 
Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:

oh! and single digits today!! :happydance:


----------



## gertrude

delivery ward tour was what I thought it would be but one mum made me laugh so much (I'm sorry I'm a bad person, I was laughing at her not with her :blush: )

she asked if she had to book the birth pool and how many days notice she had to give :D I love the idea that we'll have notice to book a pool :D but it also made me wonder how you'd do a booking system :D Do you book it for 2 hours at a time? Can you get a Mum saying "Oi your time is up, get out it's my turn :D" :D

Sorry, bad gertrude :blush:


----------



## camishantel

Hey ladies... I know I have missed so much and haven't really been on since Caleb showed up... he is amazing... I have so much to write and catch up on but only got a few minutes as it is almost time for caleb's feeding and mommy needs to go to the bathroom as well... should be on later and will try to post birth story and stuff


----------



## smeej

Gem - i soooooooo wish you to feel well and to have Ollie soon x


----------



## MissFox

Well- no picture of a baby so I figured I'd share a picture of the view from my mom's deck. Beautiful day here today but still not very warm... Bet it is down in the valley though!
 



Attached Files:







ViewFromMoms4.3.11.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaed

really hoped i might get a baby today to cheer me up, today sucks as i only lost mum a few months ago :(
have had 4 (very painful) sweeps now and still nothing, doctors say they would of induced me a week ago if it wasn't for previous section really getting fed up!


----------



## chocojen

Thinking of you lisa x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

have we had any mummy's day babies?


----------



## CottlestonPie

So DF forgot my first ever mothers day. I told him it's ok. It's not, im so upset :cry:


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> So DF forgot my first ever mothers day. I told him it's ok. It's not, im so upset :cry:

you should tell him it's not OK. in his defense, he's got a lot going on right now with you and the new baby and maybe it just happened to slip his mind because of that? men can sometimes be rather dense and i've more than a couple times had to "remind" my DH when holiday's are coming up. 

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CottlestonPie said:


> So DF forgot my first ever mothers day. I told him it's ok. It's not, im so upset :cry:

happy mothers day sweetie

Make sure he knows next years will have to be extra special now x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So ladies catch me up who all has had babies?? 

Cottles I see your little man is here and only a day after Gunner. COngrats huni!! Gunner was on March 29


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm in such a sore mood right now. I don't know whether to scream or cry but either way I feel soooo stressed out. 

DH is military and right now the congress is sitting on their hands trying to figure out the Budget for this fiscal year (which is half over)... and if they don't get something passed by April 8th, DH won't get paid on the 15th. :( But he'll still have to report to work.... 

Now there is a bill trying to get passed that states that military people get paid even if the federal government shuts down... but that hasn't passed yet and it MAY NOT pass. So i'm really REALLY stressed out. 

Stressed out for myself, and what about all our soldiers!! This effects so many people. I'm sure i'm not the ONLY pregnant military wife who is expecting a baby soon... UGH! Its just all happening as such a bad time! :cries:

Sorry for this rant... I know it's off topic, I'm just sooo out of whack because of this I feel like i'm going to scream and break down and cry at the same time!!


----------



## smeej

So sorry about your mum Lisa - I know how you feel hun :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Happy mothers day to all the UK ladies! 

:hugs: to those missing their moms. 

Cottleston, sorry DF missed the big day. Hope he makes it up to you in another way. 

Cami and Reeds nice to hear from you! Hope all the new babies are doing well. 

Sorry this isn't a proper catch-up, am on my phone at the moment.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gunner's birth story just copied from my journal:

Well I guess its time to tell our birth story of our little Gunner Elisha...

We went into the dr office on March 28th for scheduled amino to see if Gunner's lungs were ready for a inducation due to some complications...the amino went perfect and we found out about 11am that all was a go and was sent over to the hospital to get it started. By my lmp we was 37+3 but he was measuring on the large side the entire pregnancy and he was measuring about 8lbs that morning. 

So we get to the room about noon and the nurse checks me and we are almost a 2 and 80% effaced. Since I wasn't a 2 yet they decided to start the inducation with cervidal to soften my cervix more which meant I had to lay flat on my back for a hour and that was awful. That worked and got me to a 3 and 90% effaced which was enough to start the pitocin so about 1:30pm they started the pitocin and the anitbiotics since I was group B strep positive. The pitcon started some contractions but none up high and all just a back ache and period pains...they didn't check me again til 10pm that night and I was stuck at a 3!! I was devastated...my previous labors went very quickly so I assumed this one would as well how wrong I was...so they turned up the pitocin but the contractions weren't much stronger...at 2:00 am I was still a 3 almost a 4 and completely exhausted. The nurse called the dr to either turn off the pitocin or break my water he came in and broke my water. Within a hour the back labor kicked in and I decided to give in and get a epidural so I could sleep. At 6 am the nurse came in and checked me I was a 8 woohoo for progress but Gunner wasn't tolerating the labor well and his hr was decelling with each contraction so they turned off the pitocin to give him a rest and put me on oxygen. By 7:30am they were setting up for delivery and they dr came in at 8am and we started pushing...Gunner was having trouble engaging into the birth canel and it was causing his hr to drop so he said we need to get him out so the pushing and the real pain began for some reason the epidural doesn't work for me when it comes to pushing and I felt it all. But anyway pushing was rough and I was on my back which I didn't want to be but with his hr dropping they wouldn't let me move...I was having problems getting his head out so they hooked him up to the vacuum to help which did and we started making progress. I was about to give up I just wanted him out when my DH Tj looked at me and said come on have our baby so I grabbed his shirt shifted positions as best I could and pushed with all I had...Gunner was born at 8:41am weighing 8lbs 4oz and 21 inches long. Tj had guessed I would have him at 8:45am and he would be 8lbs 6oz so he was really close. LOL BUt my perfect little man is here and keeping me busy with bfing and adjusting to the new schedule or the lack of one. LOL Oh I did have a tear and did damage to my ureatha and a very bruised tail bone. 

Well I really hope this makes sense, this is the best I remember it and with lack of sleep I am sure I am forgetting something. LOL


----------



## CaseyBaby718

PICTURES!!!! :D How cute!!!! Congrats Reeds!!! 
I didn't know your urethra could be damaged!! That makes me scared!


----------



## bernina

What an amazing story Reeds and Gunner is just precious, love the pictures!!!

How is BF'ing going for you? Did you BF any of your other children?


----------



## MissFox

He is so cute Reeds!!! Congrats! 
AND THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURE!


----------



## smeej

Thanks for the story and pics reeds- congrats again ! X


----------



## smeej

Can't believe yet again that it's 4.30 am and I havent slept yet! I need to be up and about in 3 hours to get ready for hospital appointment at 9am! I truly have become nocturnal 

It's my pre-op assesment before C-section on Tuesday! I'm starting to get really scared and nervous about everything now :(


----------



## gertrude

Oh ladies I'm a complete emotional wreck again today :( what the fuck is wrong with me? :(

OH has gone away again with work, after spending 3 days with my Dad, home for 30hours and away until Wednesday night now. He's left the house a fucking mess, I have the MW coming tomorrow for a home assessment for homebirth and I can't let anyone in the house with it looking like this :(

I have zero energy, I cry at anything and I have a spot in my pubic hair that hurts so bad (I get them often sadly). 

I need to find a way to pull myself together I really do, because sitting and wallowing just isn't an option today :(

*has words with self*

oh and last night I had a very definite contraction/BH. Went for a wee and when I came back it was full on solid belly and pain. I'm not even sure I can handle the blood labour anymore :(


----------



## happy_hayley

gem sorry to hear about ur funny turn hope everything is sorted soon and u feel better soon.
reeds congrats love the pics!!
sorry u feel that way gertrude hope u feel better soon, i had the same thing last nite when i got up for a wee getting it quite alot getting to the point where i dread going for a wee in the nite.
i felt quite sick during the nite and still feeling quite sick now.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## cola pops

Ahh he is lovely Reeds,congratulations x
Wow Smeej, tomorrow is the day you get to meet your baby then. Bet your soooo excited. Sorry about your Mum, it must be hard, esp on Mothers day x 
Do you manage to sleep in the day any? I couldn't function on that little sleep. Anyway good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you x
Big hugs Gertrude, know how you feel hun. I cry at anything, this morning Darren asked me if I was ok and I burst into tears. i told him I wasn't......... I have horrendous acid that won't go and is making me feel sick, I am constipated because of the antacid tablets, have trapped wind, another cold, and shooting pains in my bits. He just cuddled me, which was lovely but made me cry more. I too have lots of housework to do today, i've already set Holly on with a feather duster, although there are more feathers on the floor now than on the duster, Lol x


----------



## caro103

:hugs: to all those that needs them. Guess we all have to just think, not long to go now and we'll be cuddling our little babies too :)

Right best get up as we;ve decided to keep the hospital appt this morning as my nose bleeds still haven't settled although bp is def fine over the wkend :D. But kinda need to sort these nose bleeds cos can't really have lots and deal with labour at the same time! Xxx


----------



## gertrude

oh god caro no! nosebleeds are grim things and having them in labour would be the pits!

Well after I posted I went back to bed and dozed until now - seriously bonkers dreams so I must have been tired. Don't feel less of a wreck but more able to sort the day out. Have to meet a friend at lunch to discuss her wedding cake (I make wedding cakes as a hobby) then this afternoon will be a cleaning afternoon :)

I reckon a lazy morning followed by cake discussions will be a nice way to start the week :)


----------



## caro103

sounds like a good plan Gertrude! Glad your feeling a bit better! xx


----------



## lisaed

hope everyones doing ok! we all seem to be really fed up now but not too much longer and we'll all have our babies and be wondering what happened to the peace and quiet :)

gem: hope your feeling better or the doctors are being a bit more helpful.

smeej: good luck with your section tomorrow! i've had one and i know its nerve wracking but at least you know your babies birthday :) xxx

reeds: just read your birth story, sounds like hard work and a bit scary! glad your both ok he is gorgeous xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww he's lovely reeds, he has a cheeky looking face :)

Gem hope your feeling better now. That sounded scary. Hope they sort something out for you today at your appointment instead of fobbing you off. 

Smeej good luck for tomorrow, you must be excited to meet your baby. 

Cola and gertrude hope your feeling better, its horrible to feel so emotional, I've been the same the last few days, my oh came home from work on friday said hello and gave me a kiss and I just burst out crying lol. I think I'm just anxious to meet my boy and just want to know he's ok.


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej - How exciting that you get to meet your baby tomorrow! Will be thinking of you and hoping it all goes well! x

Hugs to all of those who need them. Not much longer of this left now ladies... On the final stretch now eh! :) Just think in a month or less we will all most definately have our little babies and all these shitty feelings will feel like an old dream (or nightmare! )

I better go get ready. Off for yet another scan and then to see the consultant today. Hope they can actually tell me something useful today!


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for sharing your birth story Reeds. I love reading them all now!

I got excited last night that something could be happening. Had quite a few sharp pains down there like bubs' head was engaging more. Then I had a lot of period like pain overnight. But then got up this morning to nothing :-( 

Cleaned for a couple of hours & now going to iron (once I've drank this RLT lol). Trying to stay active to encourage something to happen. C'mon baby! 

DH breaks up for Easter hols on Fri so would be good if bubs could out in an appearance over the weekend as then he wouldn't have to take paternity leave & we'd be a bit better for money. My mum's also coming to stay next weekend so it would be good to have her around too.


----------



## gertrude

good luck gem - will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's my TMI post of the day.

Zoe has her EEG this morning so I set the alarm early to get her up. I ended up resetting it three times. Finally, at 6:00am, I got up to go to the washroom. When I got up after wiping, I felt a little trickle down my leg. Not thinking anything of it, I wiped up the..ahem. As I stood up, I felt something slide and dangle out of me and when I got it, it was thick, large, pale yellow and streaked pink and red!

So I immediately jumped hubby, of course, and I remembered to orgasm as well. I'm now having consistent braxton hicks and have been feeling crampy along with them. Here's hoping something gets going, and if something is going, at least I'll already be at the hospital!


----------



## Tasha360

Hope this is it Brandi, good luck

Reeds, Gunner is absolutely adorable, well done you!

Good luck today Gem hope you get some answers hun, big hugs 

Well im feeling a bit fed up today :-( Had no sleep for 2 nights, the twins have been very unsettled and still have their colds. Demi is now at the stage where she wont let go of my leg, so im walking round with 2 babies in arms and one hanging off my leg lol and Jaimee who is usually soo good and well mannered has really decided to try my patience today. Also got loads of ironing and housework to do. I just need an extra pair of hands at the mo. 

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks for sharing story Reeds xx

Hope this is it brandi xxxx

I really feel for u tasha!, Ben feeds every two hours and by the time u have fed and winded him it feels like u are back to feeding again

have u got a feeding routine for the twins?

Ben has been really snuffly so ive been using saline nasal drops on him , he is also really really in pain all the time with wind, he eats sooo much that he is loaded so we have been using gripe water which has been working wonders !! (hes not strictly supost to have it till tomorrow)

i got him weighed today and he is now 7lb 4 1/2


----------



## vetti1979

4 days to go today! whoop whoop!

On my third cup of RLT, taken my EPO caps, cleaned bathroom and on second load of washing today after housework yesterday. Had some periody type aches thru night and this morning but nothing to write home about :( OH was hanging about this morning in the hope he wouldnt have to go to work too but is sat poised at his desk at work ready to drop everything and come home if something does happen. he read in his horoscope back in Jan that 4th April would have a life changing event so is hoping it will be today, he doesnt usually take any notice of his horoscope. 

Really wishing bubs would get a move on now - would rather not have a sweep again or be induced.

Good luck everyone - not long now hopefully! :) xx


----------



## caro103

hope things start happening for you Brandi and vetti!

Tasha :hugs:, must be so tough with so many little ones, you sound like you do an amazing job :)

Smeej, good luck for tomorrow hun!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Soo am back from the hospital and discharged back to midwife lead care :D:D. Got there though and there was protein and lucosites in my wee :dohh:, I couldn't believe it! so ended up getting sent for full bloods, urine analysis and monitored again. Bloods came back clear :), urine wasn't back so gotta call later in week to check that out (they weren't concerned enough to wait), and monitoring went well! bp was more raised from what my mum got over wkend but no where near as high as Friday, so they're letting me go back to being monitored in the community :), with a plan as having a sweep tomorrow. All sounds good to me!

And my trace showed some tightenings today! was as flat as a pancake on Friday so fx'ed that means somethings beginning to happen, although they didn't hurt so prob not, lol!

Still no one cared my nose keeps bleeding though :dohh:, think am just going to have to wait it out and see if it settles down after birth!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

it was my due date today :cloud9:

i cant believe Ben is 4 weeks old tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Tasha360

x-Rainbow-x said:


> thanks for sharing story Reeds xx
> 
> Hope this is it brandi xxxx
> 
> I really feel for u tasha!, Ben feeds every two hours and by the time u have fed and winded him it feels like u are back to feeding again
> 
> have u got a feeding routine for the twins?
> 
> Ben has been really snuffly so ive been using saline nasal drops on him , he is also really really in pain all the time with wind, he eats sooo much that he is loaded so we have been using gripe water which has been working wonders !! (hes not strictly supost to have it till tomorrow)
> 
> i got him weighed today and he is now 7lb 4 1/2

The twins feed roughly every 3 hours, i try to feed them both together with one in my arms and one in a boppy cushion at the side of me. But since yesterday Harley has only taken an oz at a time ( they usually have 2 and a half oz) so has been feeding in less than 2 hr intervals so all this has gone out of the window. He seems really windy too i think im going to start on the infacol and see if that makes a differance. Ive been using the saline drops too for their colds.
xx


----------



## MissFox

Smeej- so exciting you get to dee your baby tomorrow! Sorry about you still not sleepiong
Gertrude- hope you day gets better and better! Lazy then cake planning before cleaning still sounds like the way to go for sure! 
Gem- hope ur appt goes well and you get answers
Tasha- hope the twins feel better! I'd come help if I lived close! 
Good luck Brandi!

Worked on the cabin and the water is running and toilet is flushing! Didn't get the crib set up but ill set the basinet up at my moms. I failed at sleeping last night- got up to pee 6 times! And massive pees I might add! Felt like I just layed awake inbetween a few of them. Had some nice strong BH yesterday and a couple so far this morning- DH woke me up last night to ask if I was in labor yet. Umm no. My uncle txt me 3 times to ask if I've had the baby yet. Very frustrating since I'm trying my hardest not to think about it.


----------



## JazzyCat

Sounds like you are super close Miss Fox!!! How exciting! 

*Question, how many people have had one or more sweeps and how effective do you think they are?* 

My doc wants to do one tomorrow and I am hesitant. I really want my little girl to decide when she's ready on her own time, but due to high blood pressure and low fluid levels, they might induce me if she doesn't come really soon... From what I have found online it sounds like sweeps can be very painful and I am so close I just don't know if it is worth the extra pain! Would love to hear what you all think!!


----------



## bernina

Good luck today Gem, hope your appt goes well.

Smeej, can't believe 1 day and you get to meet your little one!

Sounds very promising Brandi, fingers crossed things start off for you soon!!!

MissFox, I was a peeing machine yesterday, it was crazy. I would go and at least 1/4 cup would come out, then less than 10 min later, I'd get a BH and would have to go again, and each time at least 1/4 cup would come out, just couldn't believe I could possibly have that much pee in me considering I went about 6 times in the span of 1/2 hour. 

Had some very strong and uncomfy take your breath away stabbing pains in my cervix/vagina/lower bump last night before going to bed. Really hope it was little one engaging further. Nothing much today, very dull backache and a tight stomach, but nothing much. Come on babies!!!!


----------



## bernina

Jazzy, I had a sweep Friday and it was slightly painful, but honestly not terrible at all. Not much different than a normal internal check they've been performing since 36 weeks. I didn't have any cramping, spotting, or pain afterwards, so obviously mine didn't jump start anything, but others experience period like pains and spotting for a day or so afterwards (and then those lucky ones go into labor!!) 

I'd go ahead and try out the sweep, if they're talking induction anyway it is much less invasive way of going (in my opinion). 

Good luck!


----------



## JazzyCat

Thanks bernina, I really am so torn on what to do. Probably bc I read about what they do in a sweep and it sounds scary to me! My DH thinks I'm nuts to even consider it, but like you said it seems like a better option than induction and that word has come up at every appt for the last several weeks. My doc thinks my blood pressure is a problem, but I am not worried about it. It does come out high usually at first, then they lay me on my side and it comes out okay. I feel fine!! The baby is moving really well too! I sometimes wish we didn't have quite so much information bc it can be scary. How many of our parents knew what their fluid levels were!!!

I keep feeling like I'm going to start any second, then I read posts on here and think maybe not!!! I haven't had any pains down below really... sorry bernina that you have to endure that, sounds horrible!

I also am peeing non-stop these days, which matches up with my constant need to drink water. Sometimes I put a little Gatorade in the water to give me an added boost of energy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, nothing is starting today. Grrr...I WANT TO HOLD MY BABY!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

TOTALLY feel your pain Brandi!! 

My boobies have become unrecognizable.... they got darker and the tubercles have gotten more noticeable! Maybe i'm just a late bloomer, but this is big news to me. 

Maybe Josie is waiting because my body forgot to start production in my boobs!! :haha:


----------



## gertrude

I have a headache - was all worried until I remembered I've had 2 drinks today rather than my normal lake full

I've done too much in the house now including over cleaning the banister to the point where I've taken off some of the varnish :blush: my OH is going to go mental :D

but I have cleaned my front windows, put the nets/voile in the wash, cleaned the paintwork, hoovered the floor and chair/sofa and made a start on the pile of work paperwork in the corner

now I need a nap though, am a bit fed up again :D it's not finished and I've run out of steam - MW is coming at 9.30am tomorrow and I just want it to look nice!


----------



## bernina

Sounds like your house is sparkling gertrude!! Try not to completely wear yourself out, I promise you the MW will not notice the things you do. 

Now get to drinking some more fluids!


----------



## berryblue290

I am officially 2 Days overdue :( Hope she comes soon!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Bernina I was peeing ober a cup it felt like!! IDK- well hydrated? Lol. 
Jazzy- I've had 2 sweeps (and ill ask for another tomorrow bc I really don't want to be induced). Mine didn't hurt at all but did feel weird. I'd go for it if they want to induce- it won't do anything unless your body is ready. Both times I had BH afterwards but it never amounted to anything more but was worth a try. 

As far as the stabbing SEERING pain in the cervix- I've had that for weeks! Sometiems its so crippling feeling. I often find myself bending over and yelling lol. I hope its progress! I also had a popping sensation in my cervix last might while peeing but it wasn't my water. Maybe thinning more? Its weird though


----------



## babybefore30

I AM SO BORED!!!!!

Sorry I am just so fed up now - my body constantly teases me with cramps and then they disappear I feel like I am going to be pregnant forever.


----------



## chocojen

Hey everyone, hope you have all had a really good day, I too am getting inpatient and have started on the EPO, how much is everyone taking? I have 500mg capsules and they say on the pack that you should take one a day.....tempted to take a bit more!

x


----------



## MissFox

I feel like that too baby! It sucks. Right now I've got back cramps and the occasional BH. Can't wait for my dr appt tomorrow


----------



## gertrude

bernina said:


> Sounds like your house is sparkling gertrude!! Try not to completely wear yourself out, I promise you the MW will not notice the things you do.
> 
> Now get to drinking some more fluids!

ha! you're joking :D I have 2 cats who clearly have long hair ancestors as the house is just covered in the stuff :D it looks much nicer now and I've finished for the day - have settled down with a pint of water & cordial, some naff TV and I'm not moving for a while :)

My OH normally does our cleaning but cos he's not here atm it's not been done :blush:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Bit of a rant.....:sulk:

My doctor's office just called and they want to change my c-section date/time b/c the doctor has a meeting and wants all of his appointments cancelled for that day! Im only a little aggravated about it b/c my husband, my mom/dad and dh mom/dad have already taken off work to be there and now they wanna switch the date! They will be calling me back here soon to let me know when it is...So now im gonna sit here and be stressed until my phone rings![-(


----------



## gertrude

if it was a meeting that was for someone else's benefit (I've had Dr's appointments changed because someone hit crisis point and needed immediate care) I don't mind, but why do I get the feeling this is for a game of golf :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

chocojen said:


> Hey everyone, hope you have all had a really good day, I too am getting inpatient and have started on the EPO, how much is everyone taking? I have 500mg capsules and they say on the pack that you should take one a day.....tempted to take a bit more!
> 
> x

By 38 weeks I was taking 2 EPO and 1 RLT capsule every morning and every evening.
I'm pretty sure that's what helped with my dilating so quickly.


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh my shit! Im excited! :D
I should be a mum before the week is out ^_^
I had a sweep when I went to the consultant and Ive been booked in for an induction for Thursday! Thats like 3 days! Yay! :D
Im so so scared yet excited :) 
A paedeatrician (cant spell that but kiddy doc) has been booked and put on standby for when I go into labour too though which is a bit scary since it means Ollie might be whisked away once he's born. :/ His kidneys still arent right hence the inducement. :( 
Just have to wait and see what happens though.
Oh and apparently Ive been in very slow labour since Friday anyways... I dilated a little bit after all those pains over the weekend! 
Keep getting a few pains since the sweep today too so never know could go tonight yet!  (Wishful thinking heh)

I hope everyone is well and youve all had a nice day ^_^ x


----------



## AmethystDream

Good luck Gem babe :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Gem that's wonderful news on getting an induction date (or possibly going earlier from the sweep)! Fingers crossed that you and Ollie have a very smooth and healthy labor and delivery. Must be amazing to know you're going to meet your little man no later than Thursday!!

Gertrude, I have 1 cat who has the longest hair. We literally can watch the hairballs drift by when the heat turns on. No matter how often we clean there is hair everywhere. But of course we love her so put up with it all. Poor baby is going to probably be coughing up furballs and soon as she's crawling.


----------



## MissFox

That's great news Gem!!! Hope the sweep sets thing off for you! 
Emmy- Sorry to hear about the section getting changed! So far in advance makes it seem like it is just for a game of golf. LAME! 
Jen- I have 1300mg capsules of EPO- I take 2 in the morning and 1 at night and then right before bed I insert 1 vaginally. Dr said that was fine. Also make sure it's 8% or more of GLA (Gamma L.... Acid). I'm honestly not sure if it's making a difference at all though. With the amount I'm dialating it could very well be my own body doing it but at least it's one way to try that doesn't involve trying to jump DH- which I'm also still trying. 

I've been on the couch ALL MORNING! It's noon now and I just finished some Tomato soup and cheese and crackers. I'm craving chocolate sooo bad though!


----------



## Tasha360

Yay Gem so happy something is finally happening for you! xxxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Well i finally got the phone call i have been waiting on ALL day! They have changed my c-section to Monday the 11th instead of the 12th! So 7 days i will meet my little girl! I cant wait!! Im happy everything worked out ok!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


Thats fabulous Gem! Hope you get to meet your little man very soon! :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yay!!! So many of you are getting soooo close, this is awesome :D
Can't wait for more april mummies to meet their sweetpeas! (And the birth stories and photos of course!) Good luck ladies!! xxxx

I got my mothers day card today... pic below! And my 3yo nephew came round to see his baby cousin. Too cute! (The rattle in the 2nd pic was Tyler's when he was born and he wanted Toby to have it, bless!)
 



Attached Files:







198205_10150451356395599_628065598_18071152_6535132_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11









208124_10150451357200599_628065598_18071162_3707454_n.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11









3.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 11









4.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great pics Cottles!!! He is a cutie! :)


----------



## bernina

Awesome news Emmy!!!!!

Cottleston your son is adorable and how sweet is your nephew!! The card Toby and Daddy gave you made me tear up, so precious!!!


----------



## Tasha360

love the pics especially the 1st one xx


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls, hope you are all well! (I have caught up but on my phone so a nightmare to quote ect)

went for scan today... Good news :thumbup: last scan showed her to be not even on the centile chart so we had to go for another scan this morning to check the placenta and fluid levels.

All was great, she's grown a lb in 2 weeks which is average and is now weighing a healthy 6lb 5oz!! Also I think last time the femur measurement was wrong as this time it's soooo much longer? She's gunna have her daddys legs!

Still no twinges, getting fed up with people asking!

Anyone else watching one born every minute? XX


----------



## MissFox

Great news on your section Emmy! 
Cottles- soooo cute!! Thanks for all the pictures!
moomoo- glad to hear that it was just inaccurate measurments and that your LO is bigger! :yipee: for weight gain :happydance:

Still sitting around the house doing NOTHING. It's freaking hard!


----------



## SazzleR

Emmys & Gem - glad to hear that you'll be meeting your LOs v soon. Exciting! Hope everything goes well for you both.


----------



## gertrude

Oooo it's all getting very exciting isn't it :D

Gorgeous photos! 

I'm in bed, I feel so pleased to have got the living room nice I've banned myself and my cats from it for the evening :haha: she's coming here to do a home birth risk assessment - whatever one of those is :D


----------



## caro103

aww gorgeous pics cottles!

Gem, so glad they're finally getting him out! :D

Emmy, glad section date worked out for the best!

Gertrude, they don't even do any homes visits in our area for home births! I could live in a tent for all they know, lol! glad you got the living room sorted though!

eeek sweep for me tomorrow, fx'ed it starts something, although pressures off now all tests have come back normal :)!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I wouldn't worry Gertrude, I expected it to be proper scary but in fact it was more of a run-through of equipment and policies and making sure there was room for all the MW kit! I'd typed up my birth plan but most of it was already included in they way they ideally deal with HB so I was happy. I would go into it positive and confident :)

x


----------



## chocojen

One born was a repeat from last series! Even oh remembered it! Tonight he has been in stitches at the thought of me giving birth! Gem so pleased they finally have a plan for you. emmy Great news that it is gonna be sooner for you. Sam I will up my dosage then thanks very much for the info. X


----------



## lilgemsy

Cottles - Toby is simply adorable :3 How cute! x

MissFox - Id share my easter egg with you if you lived closer lol. I crave chocolate too so always have easter eggs in lately xD

Emmys - Thats great that you got a new date sorted! :D Bet youre excited now eh! Hope it all goes fabulously :) x

MooMoo - Fantastic news from the scan :) I watched OBEM... that girl at 2cm O_O omg. Im apparently at 2cm today and Im in nowhere near as much pain as that haha! Her pain threshold must be terrible!

Caro - FX'd the sweep sets things off for you! :D x

I think I should go to bed soon incase things set off tonight.
Since the sweep Ive had a fair amount of blood and omg it was definately my plug lol. It looked like a red slug or something. Tmi sorry but yeah it was absolutely gross haha. It came out like when I whiped and I thought my insides where falling out and panicked and shouted my mum xD
Ive had shows before but never anywhere near as much as that come out! 
Had quite a few pains too but not regular. Or if they are regular then Im not very good at timing xD


----------



## DanaBump

cottles-he looks like a little slice of heaven! cutest little guy!! 

emmys- so happy for you! hope these next few days aren't going to drag as much for you as it has me. today seemed to take an eternity and i have 10 more to go! 

i'm scared of labor. scared crapless. any of you women who've had babies in the US before, when you have an epi, do you still get the burning when baby crowns? 

can't wait to meet my little girl!!! 

i just noticed we don't have any girls yet, besides ruby of course. so exciting we're all starting to pop. feels like yesterday we were just hoping for a pink line, then sticky beans and now we're all anxious for their eviction. hard to believe i have a cute little baby in there :cloud9:


----------



## smeej

Hi ladies, 
thanks for all your kind wishes- can't believe I'll actually be meeting my daughter today!

I've to eat breakfast before 6am , take some Zantac , have a bath and then check into ward at 9.30 am - section is booked for the afternoon . Ther are 3 scheduled but ofcourse there may be emergencies which take priority. Midwife was great today and talked through everything in lots of detail about exactly what woul happen before, during and afterwards. She also measured my fundal height at 52 weeks! WTF!!! I really don't k ow how I've not exploded by now! I reckon there will be a geiser like eruption when they open me up. I estimate bubs to weigh 9lb15 but we shall see:)

also, if all goes well and mother and baby are doing well then we can go home after 24 hrs!!

So, I am so excited to meet my daughter but also terrified about her being ok and of all the things that could go wrong - but I'm trying to think positive:)

so, hoping I get atleast some sleep tonight so I have some strength for tomorrow and the days ahead! 

It's been such lovely support having all you wonderful ladies around to share our thoughts, hopes and worries- so please send positive thoughts for tomorrow:)

good luck to all those with pains that look promising- and soon we will all be mummies:) 

If I don't get a chance to get on here tomorrow, then I will update as soon as I get a chance.

Love to all...... Night night

Jill
xxxxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Obviously I'm not inthe us but when I had my epidural I only had half dose so could feel when a contraction was there, which then in turn helped me know when to push, I still felt the "ring of fire" when Jakes head crowned, though. Ouch is all I can say! But I imagine if you had the full dosage and it was regularly topped up, you wouldn't feel it?


----------



## JakesMummy

All the very best, Jill!!! Hope all goes smoothly and recovery is quick.


----------



## bernina

Best of luck Jill!!


----------



## helen1234

My not so little man Ollie jack has arrived, 4/4/11 7:35am natural vbac delivery in the birth pool weighing in 9lb 5 1/2 ozs 
Were over the moon to complete our family :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Helen and welcome Ollie Jack!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats helen1234!!! Welcome to the world little Ollie jack!! :)


----------



## camishantel

some more pictures of my little Caleb
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-28 16.40.56.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 16









2011-03-19 06.17.20.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16









Photo0038.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 18









2011-03-28 16.11.58.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 16









Photo0593.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Cottles and Cami those are some HANDSOME little men!! :D Congrats!! YEY :happydance:

CONGRATS HELEN!!!! :D YEY!! 

At the moment i'm getting on again off again low back pain and cramping. It makes me excited but then again I know it could be nothing. :shrug: I hope that its a sign of LABOR SOON!! 

Can't wait to see whose babies come next, though it looks like Gem's will be!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

JakesMummy said:


> Obviously I'm not inthe us but when I had my epidural I only had half dose so could feel when a contraction was there, which then in turn helped me know when to push, I still felt the "ring of fire" when Jakes head crowned, though. Ouch is all I can say! But I imagine if you had the full dosage and it was regularly topped up, you wouldn't feel it?

that doesn't make me feel any better :cry:


----------



## bernina

Beautiful pics cami, thanks for sharing. Caleb is adorable! 

Casey, hope those pains turn into labor very soon!! I had a bit of upset stomach and some period and back pains this afternoon and was so excited. Never thought I'd be wishing for pains!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

JakesMummy said:


> Obviously I'm not inthe us but when I had my epidural I only had half dose so could feel when a contraction was there, which then in turn helped me know when to push, I still felt the "ring of fire" when Jakes head crowned, though. Ouch is all I can say! But I imagine if you had the full dosage and it was regularly topped up, you wouldn't feel it?

That is exactly what happens to me...but I got the regular dose..but I still feel it all when it comes to pushing, contractions and everything. When I asked they said that some woman's bodies just don't take to the epidural and it doesn't numb the whole lower part like it should. I wasn't going to get one this time cause that is what happened with my Dylan but after 12hours of labor and no end in sigh I wanted sleep and it worked for sleep but not pushing. I felt it all.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats Helen!!! Xxx
Good luck Jill... SO excited for you :happydance: xx

I didn't find the "ring of fire" quite as bad as I was expecting really. I mean, yeah it hurt- it's childbirth, but from what I'd read on here about that bit being the worst... Nah. I had contractions that were worse but obviously if you have an epi then you shouldn't feel those as much.

Cami- Caleb is so handsome :D


----------



## DanaBump

reedsgirl1138 said:


> JakesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm not inthe us but when I had my epidural I only had half dose so could feel when a contraction was there, which then in turn helped me know when to push, I still felt the "ring of fire" when Jakes head crowned, though. Ouch is all I can say! But I imagine if you had the full dosage and it was regularly topped up, you wouldn't feel it?
> 
> That is exactly what happens to me...but I got the regular dose..but I still feel it all when it comes to pushing, contractions and everything. When I asked they said that some woman's bodies just don't take to the epidural and it doesn't numb the whole lower part like it should. I wasn't going to get one this time cause that is what happened with my Dylan but after 12hours of labor and no end in sigh I wanted sleep and it worked for sleep but not pushing. I felt it all.Click to expand...

ack!! i've been reading it depends on the person tho and how well they take to the epi. it's making me scared crapless about going thru this next week..


----------



## MissFox

Congrats hellen! 
SO EXCITING SMEEJ! Hope all goes well!!!
Thanks for the pictures Cami! Caleb is adorbs!!!! 
Gotta love how so many of us are hoping and wishing for pain! 
Gem- hope things get going for you!!! Sounds good so far!
I've been having so much pressure down below and BH on and off all day- nice and spaced (haven't bothered to time them- don't want to get my hopes up). Some have been significantly more painful than others and than ones in the past so that's a plus. Went pee earlier and lost a gob of mucus about the size of a penny. Needless to say I'm gonna double up on the EPO night dose tonight lol. 
I had such a nice relaxing day too! Then this afternoon went to the cabin and unpacked a couple boxes of dishes. Amazing how a few dishes makes a kitchen look more like one! Gonna go try to get some sleep since I have a big busy day tomorrow. Hope you're all doing well and I'll talk to you soon!


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck for today Smeej. Sounds like you've grown a proper little bruiser! lol

Congrats Helen!

One week till my EDD yet it still feels like I'll be preggers forever! I'm so desperate to meet our LO. And to finally know what team we are on! x


----------



## happy_hayley

good luck smeej!
hope it happens soon berryblue
congrats gem glad they finally made a decision
emmy congrats on the new date hope all goes well
cottleston very cute pics
caro good luck!
congrats helen!

nothing to report here just had a bit of back ache yesterday poppie is moving around well.

hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## chocojen

Good luck Smeej, I hope you finally got some sleep last night prior to your big day xxxxx

Helen congratulation on your new arrival and I am so pleased you acheived your VBAC well done xx

Caleb is gorgeoous Cami x

So I have started the EPO as one twice a day but I am sure this will increase soon as I am so ready to not be pregnant anymore.....although I love my bump I do want to meet my little man now! My OH is stupidly excited now and I am slightly concerned that he has not considered how tired he is gonna be afterwards....his says he is looking forward to the break from work!!!!


----------



## moomoo

Congrats smeej and Helen! There seems to be loooooads of boys being born?!

Dana - I didn't ever feel the ring of fire last time and I had no epi? I tore but didn't feel that either and he had a huge head!? Lol

nothing to report this end? Not a sausage - boring! :D


----------



## babybefore30

Gem so pleased you have a date. Smeeji good luck will be thinking of you. Many congratulations Helen. 

I off out today going to buy my god daughter her birthday present as it is her first birthday on Friday and maybe treat myself to a bit of lunch. The monkey is not movig as much today but I feel stretched to capacity so I really think he has run out of room. Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Yayyy looks like were starting to pop!

Still only 3/5s engaged, no change since last Monday - sweep booked for next Monday!

I had an epi and it had worn out by the time pushing had started - they didnt top it up as they thought they wouldnt need to but I was pushing for wayyy longer than expected so think that may have something to do with it. The ring of fire really really really isnt that bad, it sounds worse than it is, your so focused on that it's nearly all over you dont care!


----------



## cola pops

Hey Smeej, will be thinking of you today, hope all goes smoothly, and you will be holding your lovely baby soon x
Pleased things are moving for you Gem x
Congratulations Helen x
Love your pics Cottleston and cami, your boys are lovely x


----------



## caro103

Good luck today Jill! Hope all goes well and can;t wait to see some pics of your LO :) xx

Helen, congrats on little Ollie :D xx

Ah due date for me today...come on bubba! Fx'ed the sweep today starts something off :D xxx


----------



## lyndsey37

Come on babies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chocojen

caro congrats on DDay!!!!! I hope something happens for you xxxxxxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats helen. 

Love the pics of toby and caleb, so adorable. 

Hope all goes well today smeej and hope you got plenty of sleep. 

Gem your baby will prob come on my due date. Bet your so excited. 

Choco my OH is the same, he is really excited but has told me to hurry up so he can have some time off work. 

Caro hope the sweep sets things off, I have mine on thurs. 

Well I thought it was happening for me last nite, couldn't get to sleep so got up at 12 and had some cereal but I was feeing so sick, I had diarrhoea twice and period pains and just fell really unwell, I had a bath but still felt so sick. Anyway fell asleep and nothings happened :( 
Does anyone else keep feeling really sick?


----------



## gertrude

morning ladies - change of plan for me :( woke up and one of my lovely puss cats was having trouble weeing (which is really serious for neutered toms) so I had to cancel my MW appointment and rush him to the vets :( now I have to make sure he wee's today or I have to take him back tonight

really don't need this :( my OH is away, and it's just more stress :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Caro.. Happy due day! Hope the sweep starts something off for you 

Jen, I hope the EPO works as well for you as it did for me. Didn't bring on labour but I'm convinced it made it a lot shorter so fingers crossed!

Jill... Thinking of you today. GOOD LUCK!!! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

:hugs: gertrude... Hope he's ok x


----------



## caro103

hope your kitty's ok gertrude :hugs: xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Smeej! Good luck today sweetie :) Hope it all goes really well! Excited for you haha x

Helen - Good luck :) There should be 2 Ollies by the end of the week ;) haha!

Cami - hes simply beautiful :) aww x

Gertrude - big hugs hun. Hope the kitty is ok :( x

Ahh had pains aaall night then got a little bit of sleep and when I woke up the pains where just gone! xD Typical haha.
I dont really mind though because I know Ill have Ollie by the end of the week :)
Just a little concerned though since baby's movements seem to have slowed riiiiiight down since the sweep... is this normal?
Also I keep bleeding when I pee now. 
Dont know if I should phone MW or what?


----------



## gertrude

give her a call gem :) better to be sure it's nothing rather than something!

kitty is being cute and much happier now but hasn't wee'd yet - waiting for a cat to do something could mean I'm waiting for eternity - they're not known for their co-operation :D

I keep getting really sharp pains through my cervix (I think it's that anyway) and a foot sticking out the top! seriously - why both at the same time! It's not comfy!


----------



## lilgemsy

Ill phone in a little while then probably :)

Hmm Gertrude couldnt you like do something to try and make kitty pee? Like tickle it or something.... I dont know Ive never had a kitten so I dont know how they work lol. 
And now I just sound crazy xD But yeah, I hope it pees soon for you! 

And hope your pains lead somewhere! :D 

My bum feels weird.


----------



## caro103

well sweep all done! midwife didn't hold out much hope of it working though :dohh:, she could only reach the outer part which was soft and 1cm dilated. The inner part she couldn't reach though and said his head is still a bit high :dohh:. Ah well!

Gem...your bum feels weird!?! hmmm, maybe baby dropping :shrug:

Gertrude, hope your cat hasn't got as strong a bladder as mine or i'm afraid your in for a long long wait hun! mine can literally not move all day and still not really seem to need a wee! xxx


----------



## chocojen

Hope it works Caro xxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Good luck today Smeej.
Gertrude hope your kittys ok.
Gem your posts always make me laugh, thanks i need cheering up after another sleepless night lol.
Caro hope the sweep works. 
Lovin all the baby pics, keep em comin
Congrats Helen, i did see it on facebook but didnt like to update incase you wanted to tell everyone yourself xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good luck today Smeej.Cant wait to here about it and see pics :)

Cami- Your little man is too cute! :)

Gertrude- Hope your kitten is ok.:)

Caro- Hope the sweep works and your lo makes an appearance soon! :)

:hugs: Hugs to anyone else who may need it today!


----------



## bernina

Gertrude, hope your kitten goes wee for you soon and is on the mend!


----------



## CrazyBird

Has anyone been eating popcorn whilst pregnant? I'm probably worrying for no reason but i just ate 3/4 bag of microwave butter popcorn as really fancied some then stupidly checked google to see if pregnant ladies should eat it and apparently we shouldnt as it could cause breathing problems with the baby? 

Hmm should i be worried or not? Why did i even check google as it tasted so good and could have finished the rest of the bag but instead i put it in the bin.


----------



## MissFox

gertrude- hope your kitty pees!
Tasha- sorry to hear about another sleepless night
Caro- hope the sweep at least helps you progress more 

Had more BH last night when I got up to pee 5x and woke up to back cramps this morning- maybe a sweep willget things going today? I also lost a bit more plug. Still no blood on it yet though. I've gotta go eat now


----------



## lilgemsy

CrazyBird said:


> Has anyone been eating popcorn whilst pregnant? I'm probably worrying for no reason but i just ate 3/4 bag of microwave butter popcorn as really fancied some then stupidly checked google to see if pregnant ladies should eat it and apparently we shouldnt as it could cause breathing problems with the baby?
> 
> Hmm should i be worried or not? Why did i even check google as it tasted so good and could have finished the rest of the bag but instead i put it in the bin.

Ive never heard that one before O_O
Try not to worry too much though... I think the things you should restrict from eating are mainly guidelines for 1st and 2nd tri rather than 3rd since baby is pretty much developed in 3rd tri (or so Ive been told)
If we took notice of every little thing that people say not to eat while pregnant then I think we'd starve tbh, so again try not to worry :)


----------



## Miss.Miffy

CrazyBird said:


> Has anyone been eating popcorn whilst pregnant? I'm probably worrying for no reason but i just ate 3/4 bag of microwave butter popcorn as really fancied some then stupidly checked google to see if pregnant ladies should eat it and apparently we shouldnt as it could cause breathing problems with the baby?
> 
> Hmm should i be worried or not? Why did i even check google as it tasted so good and could have finished the rest of the bag but instead i put it in the bin.

I've been eating salted popcorn, had no idea we were meant to have it :( Grr. I'm sure it will be fine though if you've only had it occasionally xXx


----------



## loopy82

I ate loads of plain popcorn in the first and second tri as it was one of the only things that didn't make me feel sick. Can't really see how it would cause breathing problems and surely we eat loads of corn anyway ie cornflakes? Nothing I've ever seen said to steer clear of it and I've even seen some sites advocate it as a good snack. If it's the microwave variety that's a problem you've only eaten it once so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## caro103

thanks for all the good wishes girls!

crazy, i wouldn't worry now hun about popcorn :S, never heard its dangerous myself either! I'm sure theres a lot worse things you could eat!

If it makes you feel better I licked the spoon from raw cake mix earlier before remembering I shouldn't cos of the raw egg :dohh:. Nothing I can do about it now and I'm sure nothing bad will happen from it! xx


----------



## CrazyBird

I think its the butter in the popcorn thats the problem, thats what was on the website anyway. I know it was a stupid question but i ate loads of it. Bubs hasn't stopped wriggling around since.
Gem i did think the same that i shouldn't be too worried as he is fully developed now, it's not like the first tri when we have to be careful about everything.

Thanks for reasurring me ladies, i had to ask for my own peace of mind, the last couple of weeks i have turned into a worry wart lol


----------



## happy_hayley

crazybird i keep feeling sick on and off mostly in the morning and when i wake up in the night.

keep getting spasm pains in my back and bump feels stretched to the max almost painful just woke from a kip and feel worse for it hate it when that happens feel abit sick aswell. oh the joys of being pregnant hopefully not long now cant wait to see my LO.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## lisaed

finally had some good news... had 2 sweeps today (serious pain) but consultant said im 3cm dilated he can feel babys head and waters are due to go any time now but if baby should hang on they won't let me go overdue and will break my waters on my due date! that means max 6 more days until baby is evicted :)


----------



## gertrude

I've spent most of this afternoon in tears :(


----------



## caro103

how comes gertrude? :hugs: :(

lisa, thats fab news, mind i'm mighty jealous! :) xx


----------



## bernina

What's up gertrude? Sending you some :hugs:

Lisa, that's awesome news, I'm so happy for you (and so totally jealous!)


----------



## bernina

Lisa, are you feeling any signs of labor? Did you get bloody show or feeling period pains or contractions? Just curious because so far I've felt nothing!


----------



## gertrude

I just feel like I can't cope :( Been anxious about my cat all day, he's still not totally right but he's not too bad (I hope) so rather than take him back today I'm going to see how he is over night (he has had a wee but then licked himself like it was still hurting)

I have an abscess in my pubic hair area which is hurting so much everytime I move, it catches on my knickers or just gets pulled when I stand up - I get them every so often but never this bad. I know I need to go to the Dr's but when do I have time? 

My OH is away as you know, which normally would be fine but I could just do with him here to help :(

I have the MW again tomorrow morning and possibly also going back to the vets and also going to the Dr's and it all got a bit much :( but now I've cried so much I've given myself a fucking headache so now of course I'm worried about bloody pre-eclampsia again :(


----------



## gertrude

oh and normally when I get like this I'd put myself in the bath and have a chinese but I've gone off chinese these days :( so even that makes me feel a bit lost!


----------



## lisaed

this was my fifth sweep, had a bit of bleeding after first one, big show after 2nd which i think must of been whole plug going then on off contractions that came to nothing after 3rd!
Ive had contractions for last few hours now, got my tens machine on so just waiting to see if they carry on or fade away again xx

hope you get something soon bernina i wanted to give up after 2nd because it hurt and didn't seem to help but i think each one has brought me a bit closer its just disapointing when it doesn't send you straight into labour! im aiming for vbac so they wont use drugs.

big hugs gertrude ive had a few of those days xx


----------



## lilgemsy

ooo lisa, this could be it for you then?! :D

I keep getting my hopes up thinking my sweep worked yesterday but then the pains suddenly stop again. :/ Theyre quite bad atm though. I might have a nap soon because Im too tired to be going into proper labour haha.

Gertrude, big hugs for you sweetie. Maybe you could like go commando or something for a while so your knicks cant irritate the abscess thingie?
Run yourself a nice bath and pick out a good film and whack your feet up and forget the world for the night. Hopefully thatll make you feel somewhat better :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

Exciting stuff Lisa! I agree with Bernina - a little jealous too as you have the same due date as me & zilch is happening here!

:hugs: Gertrude. I agree with Gem, have a nice relaxing bath. Might help your abscess too? Is it an ingrowing hair? I get them so know how big & sore they can become. Even worse when you can't pick them out like normal!

I've just stupidly been on YouTube looking at birth videos. Why do I do it?! :dohh: I just feel like I need to know what is coming. Ignorance is not bliss for me!

I'm off for a nice long soak in the bath whilst DH watches the ruddy football. x


----------



## loopy82

Yay! Managed to do my sign language exam without going into labour! Now have two weeks off for Easter so if she could please make an appearance in the next few days that would be great...

Sorry everything is getting on top of you at the moment Gertrude. Sure your boy will be fine but I know how worrying it can be. Maybe your midwife can help you out with the abscess, might be able to ask your doctor to prescribe something for you? Hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## gertrude

I think part of the problem is that I'm not someone that normally needs someone to help so when it happens I feel even more stupid than normal :(

have got some food, and will go for a bath then to bed :) thank girls x


----------



## CrazyBird

Hayley its horrible isn't it? I also feel sick every morning and when I wake up in the night. 

I'm jealous of the girls that know the exact date they will meet their LO's. Wish I knew the date he would be coming :)

Big hugs gertrude, hope you feel better soon, if the abcess is like an ingrowing hair then ouch, I've had that before and it makes you feel miserable. Hope your little kittie is ok, I hate seeing animals in distress, makes me feel sad x x


----------



## chocojen

Sazzle I too was a football widow tonight! Lisa how exciting hope things are happening for real. Gertrude massive hugs for you. My feet are enormous today but seeing midwife tomorrow so will get checked then. I am happy for little one to come now as I have passed the date to go to the birth unit!


----------



## bernina

Gertrude I'm the same way, I like to think I don't need anyone and can do it all on my own. The only person I let myself rely on is DH and it's all my own doing, I have plenty of friends and family to rely on, I just like to keep to myself. So what I'm saying is I understand how hard this is for you and I would be feeling the same way if DH was out of town and I had to deal with the cat and pregnancy hormones, the abscess just adding insult to injury. Hope you had a relaxing soak and are able to get a good nights rest tonight.


----------



## DanaBump

any word from smeej yet?


----------



## MissFox

So my midwife offered induction anytime this week and if I want to wait longer then I can wait until next week but much longer afyer that and they are going to start worring about her being too big. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and well see how it goes. I'm still not sure what I'm gonna do. I want to wait and go naturally and I've been having stronger than normal contractions since yesterday. Not keeping time though bc I akways get my hopes up. She did another sweep and got waaay more intense with it today and I've been having much stronger contractions since them. 
Ugh. 
Hope things get better gertrude. 
Can't wait to hear from smeej!


----------



## bernina

That's great news MissFox that she's willing to induce whenever you feel ready. Sounds like the sweep today could have put things in motion though, so fingers crossed you go on your own very soon!!


----------



## chocojen

Great news Sam, although I admit I think I would be tempted to wait and see if things happened naturally for me.....I am so keen on being at the nirthing unit I will do most things to avoid any chance of not getting in there and I couldnt be induced there I would have to go to the obstetric unit for that. FXd the contractions youve been having get things going!

I have a MW appt this morning and am really hoping all is ok....bubs is fine just concerned about BP as my ankles and feet have really gone huge the last 24 hours.....I have had swelling since about 26 weeks but nothing like this.
x


----------



## lilgemsy

MissFox - Thats great that you have the choice :) Hope things set off on thier own for you though so you dont have to be induced! x

Ahh this time tomorrow Ill be getting the gel put in >_< Haha nervous!
Thats if I dont go before then. Ive been awake most of the night with the most horrible pains ever. I cant keep my bum on anything like the bed or couch when I get them. Bet I look like a right weirdo :/ haha! 
They stay regular for like an hour or so and then just disappear for a bit though so I really dont know whats going on but each time they come back theyre stronger!
My boobs are like waterfalls today too. Seriously didnt think so much milk could come out of them :|


----------



## gertrude

you paint such a lovely picture gem :haha: :haha:

I still hurt today, this abscess isn't going down - I assume it's an ingrown hair but this is much bigger than they normally are :( am waiting to see the MW this morning and I'll ask her about it (and the other million questions I have :D)

puss cat was so sweet last night, he came for cuddles in bed and was with me for ages. I think I'm forgiven for making him go in the nasty car :) he is really OH's cat (since I got pregnant they've both become his cats as I guess they know someone is different with me!) so it was so nice to have some time with him.

The bath was nice but it wasn't quite as hot as I would like it so didn't stay too long - it really made the abscess hurt though so I assume it helped draw it to the top - if I could see it properly I would have been tempted to burst it :blush: so probably a good thing I can't :haha:

so I have the MW, some shopping and an active birth session to go to today then OH is back tonight - YAY! I need him to do some bits in the house as I can't bend over to get things off the floor now - the abscess is in the way!


----------



## happy_hayley

crazybird yeah it aint nice at all
smeej hope everything is ok thinking of u.

my ankles were killing last nite just couldnt get them comfortable, had a rubbish nite sleep last nite OH snoring his head off, finally dozed off but it was broken so feel worse for it. we are looking for tiles for the toilet so went tile shopping yesterday and last nite kept dreaming about bloody tiles lol. LO isnt moving as much as usually probs running out of room but will keep an eye on it just makes u worried when she has been so active. my belly button was hurting all day yesterday and last nite it is an annoying pain feels like i have a big paper cut lol.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## CrazyBird

I woke up again this morning at 7.30 feeling so sick. Urgh! Gone are the days when I could sleep till 10. So annoying. Keep an eye on the baby movements, it can be worrying but they must be running out of room. I keep getting a tingly feeling at the top of my bump. Wierd. 

Hope smeej is ok, can't wait to see some pics. 

Miss fox I would be tempted to have the induction, only because I'm getting impatient now and a bit anxious. But I suppose it is best to go natuarally if you can.


----------



## AmethystDream

How can having sex slow things down? HOW?! <grumble>

Hope you are all well, ladies.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gertrude if it were me i'd get a mirror out, have a good squeeze (ouch!) then cover it in savlon!


----------



## MissFox

So its 4am now and I got up to pee and wOW still cramping and having contractions. At midnight I had horrible ones with a big poo. Right before I went to sleep they were 8mins apart and more painful than they had been. Happy I'm only 15mins from the hospital til at least tomorrow. I have to admit ill be very upset if things stop now!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck MissFox! Hope its the start of something! :)


----------



## happy_hayley

good luck miss fox!

got back ache today and getting spasms in me back feel quite sick aswell. she is moving at the mo which is good glad to know she is ok guess she was just having a good nap.


----------



## loopy82

Got an appointment with the consultant in about an hour. Baby is definitely still breech so fingers crossed she will be on side for a vaginal breech delivery!


----------



## Tasha360

Hope this is it Sam!

Babies have been eighed again this morning, Harley has now overtaken Ruby and is 6lb 7oz and Ruby is 6lb 4oz xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg Sam, good luck! I soooo hope this is it!!
Good luck with the consultant Loopy... Got my fingers crossed for you.

Toby was weighed again yesterday at 5 days old. He's now 6lb 10oz. Aww! Expecting him to get back to his birth weight (7lb 1oz) next time he's weighed.

He's SUCH a night owl. He sleeps all day and screams all night. And hubby sleeps through it all. I can sit on the bed next to him, holding a screaming baby and he just snores louder! :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

AmethystDream said:


> How can having sex slow things down? HOW?! <grumble>
> 
> Hope you are all well, ladies.

I hate to say it but sex didn't speed anything up for me either..... the one thing I did differently the night it happened for me was, er, swallow! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

CottlestonPie said:


> Omg Sam, good luck! I soooo hope this is it!!
> Good luck with the consultant Loopy... Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Toby was weighed again yesterday at 5 days old. He's now 6lb 10oz. Aww! Expecting him to get back to his birth weight (7lb 1oz) next time he's weighed.
> 
> He's SUCH a night owl. He sleeps all day and screams all night. And hubby sleeps through it all. I can sit on the bed next to him, holding a screaming baby and he just snores louder! :haha:

if it makes you feel better my OH has been like that with isabel from the word go! :dohh: i told him that if i have an overnight stay with this baby then he must put the baby monitor next to him in bed on the loudest volume...particularly as now to wake me she calls out 'mummy' in a gentle voice and i seem to listen out for it in my sleep without using a monitor but it would NEVER wake him!!!!

where in kent are you? i'm in thanet
great news on toby's weight :thumbup:


----------



## gertrude

went to Dr's got to see my fave Dr and she gave me antibiotics and canestan :) (she looked at it and said "bloody hell that's bad")

then as I was waiting for my prescription some twat drove into my car and drove off - thankfully another patient saw it and took his reg plate and the lovely ladies in the Dr's sleuthed and worked out who it was so I got his details - cheeky ******* trying to do a fucking runner like that

so, this week is over soon isn't it? :(


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies :wave:

gertrude - glad you got some meds AND got that idiots number! The nerve of people thinking they can get away with crap like that! I'm sure you are so done with this week, fxd you get some relief soon! 

loopy - good luck today! hope they give you good news :) 

MissFox - hope this is it!! :happydance:

Some of us are getting SO CLOSE!! I wouldn't put myself in that category as of yet... 

having BH ALL THE TIME now it's so annoying, and now i'm worried I wont even know when labor is "kick starting" ... I guess I'll know... I'm off to the doctor's this morning to get checked and see if all this action is doing anything, i hope she will take me out of work today!! I am SO tired of running around the emergency room 9 months preggo... not fun! :dohh:

Bring on our April Sweet Peas already!! :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

soulshaken - I asked my midwife about knowing when it has started and she said realistically the latent period lasts for about a week before things kick off but that when they do you'll know the difference and not to stress about it

I said that seemed a long time for the very first stage and she said no, in her experience mums to be start thinking something is happening about a week before they really do so not to get excited about it :D


----------



## bernina

Gertrude, glad they got you some meds, hope they kick in soon and you get relief before you need to start pushing!! What an ass with the car, so glad you were able to get their info.

Loopy, hope your appt goes well today!

Tasha and Cottleston, so glad to hear all the babies are putting on weight, wonderful news!! 

I think I had my first semi real constractions last night. Obviously was not the start of true labor, but they were definitely different than the usual BH where my stomach just goes rock hard. Had shooting pains in my vagina/cervix all evening. Then went to bed and the pains continued (normally they stop when I sit or lay down). Then I got a very strong pressure building in my back and it moved around to the lower front of my bump. The pain slowly built and then eased off. Had about 4 or 5 of those and they were coming less than 2 minutes apart (which clued me in to the fact that it most likely was not real labor as I don't think they'd start off that close together). Contractions finally stopped but the backache continues today. Also got the chills a few times which is so not like me as I've been a furnace this entire pregnancy. So I know it wasn't real labor obviously but really hope it's the start of something. I was on my feet a lot last night so I'm going to try to do the same today.


----------



## MissFox

Still here! 
Woke up to cramping and more cramping but not really contractions- hope they just died down so I could sleep! I'm still pooing my brains out too! Oh well. Another day. I have a NST soon and an ultrasound to check fluid levels and baby size later today. I am a little concerned about an 8.5lb baby


----------



## bernina

Good luck with your appt and tests today MissFox. Really hope things get moving for you soon. I"m convinced I won't actually start going into labor until I get the runs. It's always how my period starts so I just have it in my head that labor will start that way too. This is the one time in my life that I am hoping for runs!!!


----------



## MissFox

Yea I've had them since last night! Woke me up in the middle of the night and then big contractions while stuck on the pot! I think once I get up and moving around my contractions will come back since I had a decent one when ii hit send for my last post


----------



## bernina

Hope they come back and stick around this time. I can't wait until I can get up and do some major walking. Seems to be the only thing that gets things going for me.


----------



## caro103

ooh good luck missfox!

no news from smeej!? hope all went well yesterday!

bernia hope things are starting for you soon too hun!

Gertrude, ouch! hope the antibiotics work asap!

hmmm, well sweep did nothing for me yesterday :(, was feeling a bit disheartened today but made myself get up, go for a walk and then go swimming! not that either of those triggered anything either but at least it being a nice day dusted away the cobwebs :D


----------



## MissFox

My walk last night was about 2miles followed by s warm bath and that's when they really got going and got painful! I'm waiting until 8am or so to get going. Good hour before my NST should get them coming again


----------



## bernina

Caro, hope the walk and swim provide a dealyed reaction and you get the start of something soon! I definitely think being up and about helps.


----------



## caro103

yeah not sure its working! hehe. Going for the opposite this afternoon and having a rest! theres a fine balance between getting labour going and being so knackered you wouldn't be able to labour if it did happen :lol:


----------



## bernina

For sure, definitely don't want to wear yourself out. I didn't get a ton of sleep last night so am dragging today. Really hoping I have the energy for a walk but the way I feel right now I might not.


----------



## MissFox

Aww caro! My last sweep didn't do ANYTHING either! Happy this one seems to have helped. Good luck getting things going!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

All of my cramping has been happening at night... and it stops when I wake up and get moving. :( It's such a kill joy!


----------



## MissFox

Casey- mine started off as either before bed or first thing in the morning. Right now its all the time! Contractions are starting again!


----------



## bernina

Casey, I'm the same. I get most of the pains at night and not much during the day.

MissFox, sounds like things are really happening!!!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Has anyone experiencing pre-labor cramping/contractions also been having bathroom issues? 

It seems whatever I eat comes right out of me.... the doula said it's all normal, so I'm just letting my bum do what it needs to. No one mentions THAT part of pre-labor to you!! :dohh:


----------



## bernina

I think that's pretty normal Casey. I haven't experienced it myself but know that the same hormones that are released during labor to contract the uterus, also act the same way on the intestines and can cause lots of bathroom issues. Natures own enema they claim.


----------



## lilgemsy

Gertrude - Youve had a shitty few days eh hun :/ -big hugs- hope things start to go better for you soon!

Hope everyone with pains and whatnot have thier babies in thier arms soon! :D

Im so nervous for tomorrow now lol. I dont think Ill be having him before then so I will need the inducement. I do still keep getting pains though... like this morning they were terrible! They made me throw up because I was in so much pain :S And the only way I could ease them was by rocking on my hands and knees with my bum right up in the air.
My mum couldnt help me for laughing at me either! 
But then I went for a bath and its all died off again :/


----------



## bernina

Sorry the pains aren't progressing to anything for you Gem, but sounds like your body is at least getting ready which means the induction should go smoothly. What time do you go in tomorrow? Will you be able to keep us posted from your phone?


----------



## lilgemsy

Got to be on the ward for 8am. They have like bedside tv things with internet on them so Ill put some money on that and use that and hopefully update when I can if Im not in too much pain  
Ill probably post it on FB before on here when hes finally born. Ill be sure to post pics too as soon as I can! 
Ahh Im scared haha!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Wow sounds like things are happening for everyone!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck for tomorrow Gem. I'm sure it'll go really well as it seems like your body's ready anyway. So the induction is just the little helping hand you need. x


----------



## JakesMummy

Ooh well be meeting some more sweet peas soon!!! Yay!! I know for a fact I'll go right tilb2 weeks overdue! My body has been boring these last few days and just have the usual aches and pains that come with 39 weeks pregnant! I was induced with Jake - thinking the same with this one. 
I'm meant to beironing but instead I have my chair in front of the stand, iron steaming away and I'm leaning on ironing board surfing the net. Lazy!!!


----------



## bernina

I'd be getting scared too gem, it's totally normal. I know it's what we've wanted for these past 9 mos, but when you're actually faced with it, the nerves and fear set in. 

I'll be thinking of you and Ollie tomrorow (well in the middle of our night here!) and hoping for an uneventful induction and delivery!!


----------



## bernina

JakesMummy, your current arrangement sounds like much more fun than ironing!


----------



## chocojen

Good luck tomorrow Gem xxxxxx

Caro sorry thigs didnt work yesterday....FXd it happens soon

Loopy hope the consultant is on board for a vaginal delivery.

Sam hope it went well with your doc??

I have been for my walk this afternoon and since then have noticed a couple of times the feeling like a stitch in the botttom of my bump, could this be BH? 

x


----------



## lilgemsy

One of my mates (another Gemma!) got induced the other week and she'd already gone 2 weeks over, hence being induced, but her labour took 3 days :|
Her baby was back to back though so probably why. But oh my bejeezesus I hope mine doesnt take that long xD
I hope no-one here is unfortunate enough to have a labour that long!

Oo Jen, yeah it could be BH! :) FX'd they lead somewhere and end up been the real things rather than braxtons! x


----------



## chocojen

gem can I add you on FB?


----------



## MissFox

NST went well- Rosie's HB is great they said- called her an over achiever lol. I have an ultra sound later today to check fluid levels and size - I've decided that if they tell me she is 9lbs I'm going to ask to be induced. I really feel like my body is gearing up to go though. I've got so much pressure inbetween my legs and in my bumm! Just gotta get the contractions going again.. they haven't been regular t his morning and it's kinda a let down but when i was talking to the nurse she said it sounds like I should go into labor soon- but I've heard that before. My body just feels different though.


----------



## loopy82

Was at the hospital for 3 hours and at the moment it feels like it was a great big waste of time. It looks like my area like to look like they are giving you options but really they just expect you to opt for a caesarean and will try to bully you into it if you don't tow the line. Am holding my corner at the moment but they've scared my OH, I could understand if I was trying to just blindly going ahead with a vaginal birth no matter what and wouldn't even consider a caesarean but I'm not! If my labour wasn't progressing well or it was felt that any kind of intervention was needed I would opt for an emergency caesarean. I even want to book an elective caesarean for just after I'm due as the research I've done shows that overdue breech birth can be far more dangerous and inductions for breech are extremely unwise.

As well as that, the consultant I went to see today is going on holiday for two weeks now so is understandably unwilling to take me on. So now I have to go back on Friday for a growth scan (the only good and useful thing that came of the appointment today in my opinion) and then go through all this again with another consultant. Am absolutely shattered physically and emotionally, think it might be an early night tonight.

Sorry for the rant but really needed to get this out somewhere. Hope things start happening for all those with twinges and pains and things get better soon for anyone having a bad day :flower:


----------



## MissFox

Aww Loopy I'm sorry to hear about your appointment!!! I think the way you're going about it is wise and it's something that you want to do and you aren't even saying NO to anything. Good luck with the scan and the new consultant!


----------



## bernina

What a disappointing appointment Loopy, I'm so sorry for the way you were treated and pushed around. I think you're going into this with a very open mind so can't see why they're not willing to do the same. Sure there are risks, but like you said if something comes up you're willing to go the c section route and get baby out safely and quickly. I hope the next consultant you see is much more willing to work with you.


----------



## JakesMummy

I managed to accomplish thx ironing but kept finding things to get me distracted I.e Danish pastries lol!!! 

Does Anyones little one tend to make mote of their movement on one side of bump? Amelia tends to favour my right side, rarely left / all movement is central and right, never left. So sweet as she seems content in her favorite spot!! But she's in for a rude awakening when she gets evicted soon! 
Anyone else a football widow, tonight...AGAIN!!!!???


----------



## SazzleR

Me, Jakes! Spent the full 90 mins soaking in the bath yesterday but I've scrubbed that bathroom today ready for my mum coming to stay at the weekend so not having another soak as don't want to clean is again! (we just use the shower in the en suite - we do regularly wash! lol)

But don't know what to do with myself tonight. Sod all on tele! Might be RLT & my book in bed at this rate. x


----------



## bernina

SazzleR, whatcha reading?


----------



## SazzleR

:blush: I'm a trashy novel kinda girl! So currently working my way through Jilly Cooper's latest 'bonkbuster' Jump. Don't know if you guys will have heard of her in the US? Only problem is it's in hard back so quite hard to read with my massive bump in the way! lol


----------



## bernina

Nothing wrong with trashy novels at all, I quite like them. I haven't heard of Jilly Cooper, will have to check her out on Amazon. I'm totally addicted to Mary Kay Andrews at the moment.


----------



## caro103

loopey sorry about the appt hun, fx'ed the new consultant on Fri is much more willing to listen! you sound like your being v sensible about everything :)

missFox, sorry things died down hun!

And Jakes...yep I'm a football widow :dohh:, DH keeps giving me dates that the baby 'can't come' so he doesn;t miss certain games :growlmad: I reckon its his fault baby hasn't arrived yet :haha: poor things scared daddy will be mad! ;)


----------



## SazzleR

Jilly Cooper is very 'English' iykwim - writes about very rich people who live in the countryside in massive houses who all drink far too much and have a lot of sex & they're all involved in horse racing or show jumping. Good for an escape from real life for a bit!


----------



## bernina

I was just reading about Jump on Amazon, and you've summed it up better than the reviewers could! A little departure from reality is always welcome. I think we'll be needing that even more in the next week or so after LO arrives!!


----------



## bernina

Is anyone else eating like total crap lately? I don't mean the usual sweet cravings that we give into but I mean absolutely awful.

I used to try to make home cooked meals for at least 4 nights a week and lunches at work. Then we'd get carry out or go out to eat the other nights and usually we would eat at decent places and try to get something not too terrible.

Lately I just can't be bothered with cooking, we got Chinese the other day and ordered all of the fried food and greasy stuff. I've been eating tons of cookies and candy every day (currently homemade peanut butter cookies and Reeses peanut butter chocolate eggs). These aren't low calorie items, probably 400 cals each and I have several! It's not that I'm necessarily craving these things, but I'm too lazy to eat real food so have room for all these empty cals. 

Just feel like I"m going to turn into even more of a house before little one arrives but I can't stop myself!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So the other day I forced DH to check my cervix because I wanted to know what was going on. he said that it was WAY back there and that when he did feel it, it felt flat and mushy. 

Afterwards, we found a long white mucus thing on his fingers. I think that ended up being the mucus plug because since is when the cramps started slowly. Also-- i've been losing little bits of more mucus plug. 

So tomorrow at my appt i'm going to ask for an exam... just to see if what I think is right... to see if ANYTHING is going on in there, even if it doesn't mean anything!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

bernina-- I have to say that lately i haven't been very hungry at all lately, but when I am it varies but mostly I like to eat veggies, fruits and lean proteins. 

I have another question: does anyone have more severe swelling in one leg than the other... my doula said it's normal especially if the baby prefers one side of the other. My baby is on my left side, and so my right leg is HUGE while my left leg looks semi normal. It really weirds me out!!


----------



## caro103

hope its good news casey! xx


----------



## caro103

bernina, i've def felt like eating crap! am still managing to cook semi healthy meals but tonight after having pasta with veggies a sauce and some bacon i'm just properly craved a big bowl of cereal-golden nuggets :haha: and now want biscuits :dohh:. Kinda figured right now i'm overdue and its not fair so will eat what I want :rofl:...watch me regret that in a few wks when i've got rolls! hehe


----------



## bernina

Casey I wish I had your eating habits!

Hope the appt goes well tomorrow and dr performs exam. Can't see why they wouldn't. Hope it shows good progress being made!!!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

bernina said:


> Is anyone else eating like total crap lately? I don't mean the usual sweet cravings that we give into but I mean absolutely awful.
> 
> I used to try to make home cooked meals for at least 4 nights a week and lunches at work. Then we'd get carry out or go out to eat the other nights and usually we would eat at decent places and try to get something not too terrible.
> 
> Lately I just can't be bothered with cooking, we got Chinese the other day and ordered all of the fried food and greasy stuff. I've been eating tons of cookies and candy every day (currently homemade peanut butter cookies and Reeses peanut butter chocolate eggs). These aren't low calorie items, probably 400 cals each and I have several! It's not that I'm necessarily craving these things, but I'm too lazy to eat real food so have room for all these empty cals.
> 
> Just feel like I"m going to turn into even more of a house before little one arrives but I can't stop myself!

I have totally been eating horribly over the last couple of days:haha: lol I have done good throughout this whole pregnancy but here recently i have been eating a lot of junk food and going out to eat more than i should!! Just today i went to Krispy Kreme and i have eaten like 3 doughnuts today :blush: 

I am considering it a final splurge!!


----------



## chocojen

My OH is out at work still at the moment so not a football widow (for a change) however, there is nothing on the tv tonight to keep me entertained while I wait for him.

Not heard of jilly cooper Sazzle but sounds like my kind of book, I love Jilly Mansell, Jodi Picoult, Cecilia Ahern, Jane Green etc......I do occasionally read a 'proper' book and loved the Island by somebody Hislop, that was a great read.


----------



## bernina

That's exactly how I am Caro. I'll manage to eat a decent meal but then top it off with sweets and snacks. Like you said I figure since I'm still pregnant I migh as well indulge and enjoy. I know I'll pay the price afterwards though!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Emmy'sMommy said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else eating like total crap lately? I don't mean the usual sweet cravings that we give into but I mean absolutely awful.
> 
> I used to try to make home cooked meals for at least 4 nights a week and lunches at work. Then we'd get carry out or go out to eat the other nights and usually we would eat at decent places and try to get something not too terrible.
> 
> Lately I just can't be bothered with cooking, we got Chinese the other day and ordered all of the fried food and greasy stuff. I've been eating tons of cookies and candy every day (currently homemade peanut butter cookies and Reeses peanut butter chocolate eggs). These aren't low calorie items, probably 400 cals each and I have several! It's not that I'm necessarily craving these things, but I'm too lazy to eat real food so have room for all these empty cals.
> 
> Just feel like I"m going to turn into even more of a house before little one arrives but I can't stop myself!
> 
> I have totally been eating horribly over the last couple of days:haha: lol I have done good throughout this whole pregnancy but here recently i have been eating a lot of junk food and going out to eat more than i should!! Just today i went to Krispy Kreme and i have eaten like 3 doughnuts today :blush:
> 
> I am considering it a final splurge!!Click to expand...

Well, let me just say.... I have been craving LOTS of carbs!! Toast, bagels with cream cheese, biscuits... :flower: I don't think it matters. 

lets all eat the way we need to! :thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

ps I too am eating total and utter crap.....I have nearly finished a pack of chocolate biscuits today!!!

Bernina here in the UK they dont seem to do routine exams, I have not had one although I am booked for my sweep on the 26th if nothing has happened by then


----------



## chocojen

and I cant get full either!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else eating like total crap lately? I don't mean the usual sweet cravings that we give into but I mean absolutely awful.
> 
> I used to try to make home cooked meals for at least 4 nights a week and lunches at work. Then we'd get carry out or go out to eat the other nights and usually we would eat at decent places and try to get something not too terrible.
> 
> Lately I just can't be bothered with cooking, we got Chinese the other day and ordered all of the fried food and greasy stuff. I've been eating tons of cookies and candy every day (currently homemade peanut butter cookies and Reeses peanut butter chocolate eggs). These aren't low calorie items, probably 400 cals each and I have several! It's not that I'm necessarily craving these things, but I'm too lazy to eat real food so have room for all these empty cals.
> 
> Just feel like I"m going to turn into even more of a house before little one arrives but I can't stop myself!
> 
> I have totally been eating horribly over the last couple of days:haha: lol I have done good throughout this whole pregnancy but here recently i have been eating a lot of junk food and going out to eat more than i should!! Just today i went to Krispy Kreme and i have eaten like 3 doughnuts today :blush:
> 
> I am considering it a final splurge!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let me just say.... I have been craving LOTS of carbs!! Toast, bagels with cream cheese, biscuits... :flower: I don't think it matters.
> 
> lets all eat the way we need to! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I completely agree!! :)


----------



## bernina

EmmysMommy you've just made me crave Krispie Kreme now!!!!! :) Might have to settle for a cinnabun at the mall later. Must stop eating junk (after baby arrives)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

bernina said:


> EmmysMommy you've just made me crave Krispie Kreme now!!!!! :) Might have to settle for a cinnabun at the mall later. Must stop eating junk (after baby arrives)

They were totally worth it :haha: LOL


----------



## bernina

Chocojen it's so interesting how different the schedules for exams can be from country to country. I always think of the UK and US as so similar but we're so different on something as basic as prenatal care. Obviously there's no right or wrong just a different approach.


----------



## caro103

haha i've cracked open the custard creams I bought for midwifes and DH to snack on during hb :blush:. Maybe i'll go tonight if we don't have anything to offer them!?

def agree go with whatever we need right now! apparently a lot of women don't eat much in labour so need to stock up in advance :haha:

choco, they don't do exams at all in the uk until you get to sweep stage. And even after my sweep on tues she didn't tell me tones, sort of got info but i didn't overly understand it! hehe. hoping theres some progress on fri when i intend to ask for another! i want this baby out now!


----------



## gertrude

gem - good luck tomorrow love :) I'll be thinking of you! xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Bernina I've also been eating crap, but I can't help it. I can't get enough of peanut butter and jam on toast. Yum. I've heard so much about crispy cremes but have never tried one, they do sound good :)

Good luck tomorrow gem. 

I have a mw appointment tomorrow and the lovely sweep. Not looking forward to that but it will be nice to know if anything is happening down there.


----------



## SazzleR

chocojen said:


> Not heard of jilly cooper Sazzle but sounds like my kind of book, I love Jilly Mansell, Jodi Picoult, Cecilia Ahern, Jane Green etc......I do occasionally read a 'proper' book and loved the Island by somebody Hislop, that was a great read.

I reckon you'd like her stuff if you like those kind of authors. I like Jill Mansell & Cecilia Ahern too. Start at the beginning with Riders!

I'm def eating worse since been on mat leave. My sweet cravings are getting bad! I could honestly eat cupcakes all day! It's the icing! Had a huge wedge of carrot cake whilst out for lunch today too. We also had a very naughty mid week Dominos last night as I was too knackered to cook & DH fancied it so couldn't say no! Still trying to eat lots of fruit & veg it's just all the other stuff that's the problem! I daren't even go near the scales but I know it's bad news! x


----------



## JakesMummy

I just polished off two meringue nests with Strawberries and cream....feel sick now...


----------



## lilgemsy

This will hopefully be my last post on here while still pregnant now! :D
So nervous lol. Excited though!

Hope that anyone who goes into labour while Im away having my baby tomorrow has it nice and smoothly and it all goes well! 
Hope to see plenty more sweet peas soon ^_^ 
Ahhh yay!

Goodnight x


----------



## chocojen

good night and good luck xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck tomorrow Gem! :)


----------



## MissFox

I'm EATING CRAPPY TOO!!!
And my contractions are about 35 maybe 40 mins apart and I'm losing gobs of plug. Off to my ultra sound. 
GOODLUCK GEM!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck at your scan MissFox! :)


----------



## DanaBump

quick little update as i'm just exhausted from the day and now DH's car has a knocking noise in the motor. SUPER! just exactly what we need. i said i'd like to be done with work but didn't really mean it. not to mention how the hell i'm supposed to get step son to school in the mornings without my car i haven't the slightest idea. 

in better news, last week monday i was 1cm/70% thinned and her head was at -2 (when head crowns it's +4). today? i'm at 2cm/80% thinned and -1 :dance:. refused the sweep as i really don't want anything to happen since i can't guarantee my dr can be there if i go on a day she's not on call. another bonus? i can get my epi as soon as dr breaks my water at 8am :dance: plus, she also has zero problem making sure it gets topped off towards the end if i need/want it. 
after she checked me today, i've now started bleeding pretty badly (bright red) and some large clots are coming out. is that normal? lea!! where are when i need you girl!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good Luck Tomorrow Gem!! :) 

Sounds like you'll be having a baby soon MissFox and Dana! :) Aren't you having a scheduled c-section? Is it soon?


----------



## DanaBump

i'm having a scheduled induction which is friday april 15 so very soon!


----------



## DanaBump

i had a dream last night, the baby was born but she was too ugly for me and i didn't want her anymore. wtf? :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

FML
So fluid level is low and I'm being induced Sunday/Monday. Looks like ill make it to then because deapite all the new pressure in my vag and excruciating pain and actual contractions I've been having my cervix has gone from 1cm and 60% to LONG AND CLOSED. Idk what to even think. I'm so fucking upset


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

:hugs: MissFox!


----------



## bernina

Aww MissFox I'm so sorry, I didn't even know it was possible for that to happen!! When will they know your exact induction date or do they want to see you for an exam before they decide?

Dana, aren't pregnancy dreams the weirdest things ever!


----------



## MissFox

OK well called back to talk and got some things cleared up - apparently there is no change in the cervix but she worded it differently and that really freaked me out. She said that I could very well go into labor at any point in time but my induction stays at getting cervidil Sunday night and Pitocin starting monday. I'm hoping the cervidil works wonders and I dialate enough to break my water to see if that helps and if I can skip the pitocin or maybe lower the dose if I get going? IDK> We'll see but they've made sure to schedule the induction for when it would be a midwife delivering instead of a Dr.
Still- I hope things keep up and I go on my own before then. My favorite midwife is on call tomorrow so that would be AMAZING! But again- not holding my breath.


----------



## smeej

Hi ladies,
sorry not been able to update you so here's a quick one...

Eva Kate was born by planned C-section at 4.04 pm yesterday and although estimated to be much larger was Only 8lb7oz. They removed 5 litres of amniotic fluid which is why I measured so huge! I lost a lot of blood and had some big drops in blood pressure so we were kept in recovery for a few hours. All seemed fine at first but Eva was grunting a lot and her colour wasn't right - about 1am after some examination they moved her to NICU where she could get oxygen and kept a close eye on and I was wheeled back to ward.

It was so difficult to be separated from her, Esp when surrounded by new mums and their babies. It's amazing the overwhelming love you have for them straight away. She is the most precious beautiful little thing and is the double of her daddy:)

luckily today OH has been able to wheel me to nicu to see her and she responds well to my voice. They are running some more tests but her colour is much better and her sats have Improved a bit. I just want to hold and cuddle her xx

my bp has stabilised a lot and bleeding not so badly. Wound very sore but I'm managing short walks around the ward. DH has been wonderful and is here with me from early til late when he goes home to grab some sleep.

Anyway- hopefully we will make progress tomorrow and get some more news- so please ladies send lots of positive thoughts xxx 

I'm going to try and get some sleep now as the babies have stopped crying:)

xxxxxx

ps. I'm hand expressing teeny amounts of colostrum into a syringe for her that can be added to her feeding tube and hopefully help my milk to come in

xx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats smeej!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Congrats Smeej!! :D Hope everything runs smoothly and you and your daughter can be home and in each other's arms!! :)


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Smeej and welcome Eva Kate, I LOVE the name combination, just beautiful. 

Sorry to hear that you've both had a rough go of it, but very encouraging to hear that her color has improved. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way that you and baby are able to go home together very very soon. 

That's great that you're able to express colostrum for her, she will definitely benefit from it. Are they going to have you start pumping soon?


MissFox, glad to hear that your cervix hasn't had reverse progress after all. Hope you go on your own very soon but nice to know you have a date to plan for just in case.


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations smeej!!! now...let's get to the task of pictures!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

congratulations smeej! :)


----------



## happy_hayley

good luck for today gem will be thinking of u!
congrats smeej hope everything gets sorted soon sending lots of positive thoughts

kept having back spasms yesterday but they seemed to have stopped now. had a rubbish nite sleep. the house looks like a bomb has hit it and no matter what i do i never seem to make a dent in it quite frustrating so much to do yet so little time. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Smeej. Glad to hear you're recovering well & that Eva is doing well now she's in the right place. Sending lots of positive thoughts that you're both home together very soon. x


----------



## happy_hayley

ok as soon as i sent the last post i got a back spasm typical lol.


----------



## moomoo

Congrats smeej! 

:hugs: to anyone that need it! (sorry phone is crap and so is my memory to quote!)

No movement here today, off to the beach with OH and Reg later. It's about 30 mins drive from here though so taking bags and note just in case! Then tonight I'm out for a curry with a friend.

By this point I was in labour with my little boy! Feels weird! Gunna be even more weird to go overdue? :shrug:

How is everyone else today?

X


----------



## chocojen

Smeej, congratulations! Sorry to hear you have both been so unwell, sending love and hugs to you both xxxxxxx

Gem thinking about you today

Hayley fxd its something starting for you

I am off to aquanatal this morning and then seeing a friend this afternoon. I have upped the EPO dose so hoping that that combined with the activity of aquanatal may get things going, I know I am being inpatient and I could still have nearly 3 (or potentially 5) weeks to go but I want him out now!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats Smeej!!

I know what you mean moomoo, I'd had my first at 39+5 so to be 39+6 is abit annoying! Im gonna be even worse if I go overdue - looking quite likely *sob* I think a hot curry might be in order for me tonight!


----------



## caro103

Congrats Smeej! hope you and Eva both get to go home safe and well very soon :)

Goodluck today Gem!

Ahhh still no action here. Feel like i'm just watching the days ticking by now! grrr. On the bright side its a gorgeous day again :) xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations Smeej, I hope that Eva (beautiful name!) is out of NICU and back in your arms very soon :hugs:

Gem - Good luck, honey. Ollie will soon be here :happydance:

Sounds close MissFox, fingers crossed for your lovely midwife.

Hope you are all well, ladies.


----------



## JakesMummy

Smeej congratulations! 

Gem thinking of you today, hope all goes smoothly! 

I'm terrible for going places without my notes and bags lol! I drove to Brighton and back the other weekend, then kent to surrey, yet forgot my notes. Really am terrible!! 
Hopefully going shopping at shepherds bush tomorrow, white city westfields, just want to go on a shopping trip!! Some may think I'm mad, but I feel energetic and less lethargic than 2 months ago !


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Smeej! Hope you and Eva are back home soon :)

I feel the same as you caro! How long over EDD are you 'allowed' to go before they start huffing about your homebirth? I get 12 days apparently, so only a week left!! Stress!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats smeej, hope you both home very soon. I love the nane Eva. 

Yay its my due date today but no sign of the little man. Happy due date to you too missfox.
I'm at the mw at 12 for my sweep and then out for lunch with my mum and brother. 

Hope everythings going well gem.


----------



## caro103

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Congratulations Smeej! Hope you and Eva are back home soon :)
> 
> I feel the same as you caro! How long over EDD are you 'allowed' to go before they start huffing about your homebirth? I get 12 days apparently, so only a week left!! Stress!!

yeah I only get 12 days too...ahhh. I at least want the opportunity to try and have a home birth! feels like its slipping away! though I know a lot can happen v quickly all of a sudden! are you going to get induced come the 12 days over or accept induction? have to say i'm going to accept induction begrudgingly, i've had enough! xx


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations smeej, love the name, it's beautifull xx
Good Luck Gem x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats smeej!! Hope you're both doing well this morning and that you get to go home together really soon xx

Gem, good luck! Will be thinking of you today xx


----------



## caro103

just somehow managed to paint my toenails :D, means I can wear flip flops out in this heat! not done too bad a job considering it was really quite tricky to reach :haha:


----------



## lisaed

congrats smeej xx

good luck today Gem hope everything goes well x

no joy here unfortunately contractions stopped, still getting some on and off but not as strong! Im in lots of pain and really hoping he comes soon before doctors intervene as it reduces my chance of vbac!


----------



## MissFox

Its my due date and I'm up at 4am again! WTH! 
Not holding my breath on anything today but got woken up by a couple contractions tonight and my cramping is pretty bad. I'm gonna try for more sleep and hope its not raining later for a nice walk. 

Hope things are going good Gem! 

Happy due date to me


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I think I'm going to have monitoring and decide from there - talked a bit more about it on the homebirthing forum - I'm writing a hospital birth plan as well so they can think again if I'm giving birth on my back in stirupps AGAIN, no freaking way!!! lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So I'm going to the midwives today. I'm going to ask them if there is anything they can do for me to help get my labor going. Not sure if they will but here is why I need the baby out now: 

My grandmother, who is extremely dear to me, is coming to stay for a month on the 13th. She's 100% Cuban and I've tried to explain to her that I'm not going to a hospital but she doesn't understand. She had a very bad experience with my mothers labor and they both almost died so she gets extremely worried in these situations. If she's here when I labor it's going to stress me out because I know I will be focused on her at least to some degree instead of my body and the labor. It would be better for the two of us if she wasn't here when I went into labor. And the time for that is running out. 

Do you guys know what the midwife would suggest fir me if anything??


----------



## DanaBump

probably just a sweep (which my dr says only works for labor 10% of the time) and then all the normal things. walking and sex. all the sex does is soften your cervix and the walking encourages her to come down but of course doesn't guarantee a thing.


----------



## bernina

Casey, just going by my experience, at 38 weeks they would probably do a sweep and that's about it. They may offer to do one again at 39 weeks or maybe even at 38 1/2 weeks if you really press them. But I think it's probably a bit too early for them to discuss medical induction (cervadil, etc) at this point. Again, this is just my experience. Of course if there was a medical reason that necessitated getting baby out sooner, then they'd be all over that. 

Of course every dr is different and midwives are probably much more compasionate to the personal side of things than a dr will be.

It definitely can't hurt to put your situation out there and ask, the worst thing they do is nothing (although I think they'll have no issue doing a sweep).

Good luck!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks. I'm not sure I really want any type of actual induction drugs. More on the "natural" side of things. A sweep I wouldn't mind. I guess it's not a sure fire way to induce, but maybe it'll work for me! Gotta be positive! 

I was getting the cramps and stuff worse yesterday but now today they've calmed down again and that bothers me. I thought I was on the right track to getting this baby out before my grandma gets here. (I also forgot to mention that her own mother died in labor... she's not very open about the fact that pregnancy is SAFE...) 

I've done the walking and the sex. Can't walk too much because my hips are WAY loose and it's physically excruciating. I do squats and go up and down my basement stairs as much as I can too. Sex is not every day, and I've heard that rougher is better and DH won't do rough. He's afraid of hurting/squishing the baby or rupturing my water. :dohh: 

Just getting really stressed out now. I feel like my ACTUAL due date is the 13th, because after that date my labor will be 10x worse because i'll be so worried about my grandma being worried. She also has diabetes (managed by diet) and she tends to forget to manage it when she stresses. So that's ALSO my concern. She's just a big bag of worries for me, but just to be clear I LOVE THIS WOMAN TO DEATH!! :)

OH! And DH just made a good point. We're going to labor at home for as long as possible, and if she's here she'll be worrying as to why we aren't going to the "hospital" right away!


----------



## DanaBump

bernina said:


> Of course every dr is different and midwives are probably much more compasionate to the personal side of things than a dr will be.

i don't know if that's a very fair statement. my dr is very compassionate and works with whatever i'm wanting, but maybe i'm lucky cuz i go to a women's center where the drs are very compassionate to women's needs/wants/desires.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DanaBump said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Of course every dr is different and midwives are probably much more compasionate to the personal side of things than a dr will be.
> 
> i don't know if that's a very fair statement. my dr is very compassionate and works with whatever i'm wanting, but maybe i'm lucky cuz i go to a women's center where the drs are very compassionate to women's needs/wants/desires.Click to expand...

Before I switched to a midwife, I had a great OB practice behind me. They were considerate of all my options as a mother. HOWEVER-- I do find that the midwifery practice that I attend now is WAY less stressful. I know that the OB practice is larger and they are trying to see a lot more people but I did feel rushed a lot, and I've been watching hospital births online that are natural births, and the nurses are very eager to meet you where you want them, but they have a drill to follow and they forget that you are the odd ball to the routine. It can be stressful. 

Either way, I think doctors are becoming more and more compassionate, but i'd say that it's hit or miss.


----------



## bernina

Yep, definitely seems to depend on the individual dr. I love my OB but the nurses at the practice just seem to have more time to listen to your wants and needs, ask how your day is going, etc. I would expect my dr to give me the time of day and listen but frankly I see so little of him and more of the nurses that it's just easier to talk to them.

Really hope you're given some good options Casey!!!


----------



## DanaBump

wow, i must be really lucky. all the dr's and nurses know me by name. heck, even the receptionist knows me to where i don't even need to check in. they all know my schedule and my due date. they're all so great, but i have heard other friends of mine not getting nearly the treatment that i have at actual hospitals and not a women's care clinic like i go to. 
i guess i'll count my blessings to have found this place and these dr's.


----------



## CrazyBird

Well my sweep didn't go well, she couldn't reach my cervix so couldn't perform the sweep :( I have to go back next thurs when I'm 41 weeks and have another sweep. I really thought I would be dilating because of the shooting pains in my cervix. So frustrating!


----------



## moomoo

Moomoo is (as of 16.27 gmt) the most pregnant she's ever been before!

For those of you wanting to get labour going naturally they recommend at our hospital to climb your stairs sideways as it's the right motion to get
things going apparently! 

Hope you are all well and have been enjoying the lovely weather! XX


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the tip on the stairs moomoo, I may have to try that tongiht at home!

Crazy, sorry the sweep didn't go as planned, I totally understand the frustration. Sounds like lots of sex and sideways stair walking are in your future (same with me!)

I just got the shakes really bad, could barely keep my hands still. I had some cereal for breakfast around 9 this morning and it's only noon. Just got lunch so hopefully that will take care of it. Not a pleasant feeling at all!


----------



## MissFox

Good to know on the stairs thing! I'll be trying that! 
Sorry your sweep didn't happen Crazy. I hope this next week goes by quick for you. I know the frustration with feeling like progress should be made and then there is nothing. I get to the point whereI can't stand or I'm screaming and still dialated the same as a couple weeks ago. 
Bernina- hope that doesn't happen again!!! 
Well- here is my 40 week bump pics. Last ones before Induction!
 



Attached Files:







40 weeks1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









40 weeks2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









40 weeks3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies,

Well what an eventful day, right after I logged off to go and get ready for swimming I got a call from my SIL sayingg MIL had been taken to hospital having had a fit and possibly a stroke......(for those of you who dont know she has cancer in her lung liver and bowel). With my nursing knowledge I immediately worried about the possibility that the cancer had spread to the brain and it seems that is what the doctors think too. She has fully recovered today and has been allowed home on the proviso that I go in over the weekend and redress the burns she has on her legs as she was holding a cup of tea when she had the fit. Luckily she went to the hospital I used to work in and so they all know me and she got sorted much quicker than normal. She had a scan of her brain today which was ok but she has to go for a more detailed one next week so please keep fingers crossed everyone, it terrfies me that we might get really bad news at such a happy time.

Anyway needless to say I misssed aquanatal and cant get a refund abd it is not on for the next 2 weeks so I may not go again!!!

Hope everyone else has had a better day xxx


----------



## chocojen

Looking good Sam xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

Aww Jen sorry to hear about MIL! :hugs: I really hope that everything works itself out and she is OK.


----------



## caro103

gosh chocco, hope your mil is ok :hugs:

missfox, lovely low bump! Xxx


----------



## babybefore30

Oh Chooco really sorry about MIL. Beautiful bump Miss Fox. 
Many congratulatons Smeeji and hoping LilGemsy is well on her way to having Ollie. 
Nothing to report here just waiting patiently ......


----------



## bernina

:hugs: jen. You've surely had a rough day today. Very nice that they are letting you check on MIL, I know that must make things a lot more comfortable for her, being at home and not in hospital.

Great bump pics MissFox, and Rosie is definitely nice and low!! I need to take some new bump pics tonight or tomorrow.

Feeling much better after eating and indulged in a coca cola. Hoping to go for a walk later today as it's finally nice out. Sunshine is poking through the clouds and it's near 50 degrees.


----------



## lyndsey37

eh thanks Moomoo for that tip on stairs i will be doing that all night tonight, i just ate a whole fresh pineapple too haha.... been to midwife today and she was concerned as i have not been feeling baby move as much so just come back from hospital and everything is fine, i was though having contractions and these were being picked up so hopefully these may turn into something, but not holding my breath because im sick of the faulsies now. I will however be having a sweep on Saturday so excited cant wait to actually think some thing is being done so fingers crossed for me ladies woo hoo


----------



## caro103

good luck for your sweep saturday lyndsey!

i've another sweep tomorrow morning :D. Saw bright sparkles in my vision earlier too :S, so hoping the protein in my wee and high bp haven't got worse at midwife tomorrow or they'll be whisking me in with pre-eclampsia!


----------



## bernina

lyndsey, so glad all went well and that baby is doing good. I had a scare like that on Friday and they did a NST which turned out fine. Hoping those contractions continue and get stronger and stronger!!

Caro, hope the spots were just a fluke and that your BP and protein are within normal ranges. I know once we hit that 40 mark they can both kind of take off!


----------



## lyndsey37

Thanks Bernina - so relieved now.

How many sweeps have you had Caro? i so hope the first one works


----------



## DanaBump

just saw the anouncement on fb that gemma had her baby boy!!!!! yay!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Awesome news, thanks Dana!!! Hope baby and Mom are doing well, can't wait to hear her birth story and see pics of Ollie!!!


----------



## DanaBump

i hope she doesn't mind me saying something, just so darn excited we have another april sweet pea!


----------



## chocojen

Congrats Gem xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

So exciting for Gem!!! 

So my BIL (he's 16) just posted on my FB wall and it was so sweet about me and how I'll be a great mom to Rosie and I started crying. So very sweet! I miss that kid- we haven't seen him much since we haven't been talking to MIL.
So I'm really hoping that these contractions keep going lol. Always hoping that. We'll see!


----------



## Tasha360

OH YAY CONGRATS GEM. Im off to look on fb xxxx


----------



## JeepGirl

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. Just a quick note to say my little man was born April 3. Here is my birth story

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...5-welcome-world-aaron-james.html#post10034353

Labour dust to all waiting to meet their LO's :dust:


----------



## caro103

lyndsey37 said:


> Thanks Bernina - so relieved now.
> 
> How many sweeps have you had Caro? i so hope the first one works

just the 1 at 40 wks but midwife could only sweep the outer cervix, the rest was too tubular still so couldn't do a proper sweep, hopeing for a better result tomorrow now i'm def over dates :D. Fx'ed 1st one works for you! xx


Gem..massive congrats! can't wait to see pics of little Ollie :D xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats Gem xx


----------



## cola pops

Wow jeep girl, that's a birth story and a half. Sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted, but your little boy is adorable and what a great weight! Congratulations xx
Congratulations Gem, look forward to hearing more details and pics xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats jeepgirl, will have a look at your birth story, i love reading birth stories.

Nice bump Missfox, looks really low, i'm sure she will be here very soon.

Moomoo i will be trying the sideways walking up the stairs, i'm sure my OH will think i've gone mad lol


----------



## bernina

Congrats JeepGirl, can't wait to read your birth story!!!


----------



## caro103

hey all, Gertrude posted on the homebirthing thread and asked for her update to be posted here.

Her symptoms of pre-eclampsia have increased and shes now in hospital, waiting on more bloods tonight to then make a decision whether to induce or not. 

Wish her luck girls xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations smeej, Jeepgirl and Gemma xxx

these babies are coming thick and fast 

:hugs: gertrude

we got swab results back from Bens lump on his ear and it has an infection and needs to be on antibiotics

i tried to give it to him with his milk but its thick and blocks the teat so im using a syringe to try and give him it , it has got alot smaller over the last week though so hopefully these antibiotics will do the trick and we will just have to wait for the hospital referal for the surgeons to review


----------



## bernina

:hugs: gertrude, hope everything goes smoothly. Thanks for keeping us posted caro.

Rainbow, glad you've found out what the lump is. Giving the medicine doesn't sound like any fun but luckily it's something treatable. Hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## caro103

glad its clearing up rainbow! cannot believe ben is a month old tomorrow!

i only had a due date one day later than you and am still waiting, lol! xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Gertrude hope everything is ok and your out of hospital soon.

Hope the antibiotics will sort the infection rainbow, bless him.


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations to Jeep, amazing birth story, thankyou for sharing with us.

Yay Gem! Hope you and Ollie are doing OK? :flower:

Rainbow - hopefully the anti-biotics will sort the little guy out. How time has flown already!

Hoping the rest of you and your LOs are doing well :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

gertrude- hope your hospital stay isn't so bad. 
Rainbow- glad to hear it's getting smaller and really hope that the anti-biotics help it go away!


----------



## SazzleR

Gertrude, really hope your BP comes down & you get your home birth. 

I'm going to try an internal EPO tonight. Must get this baby moving! My mum is coming to stay this weekend so would be lovely to have bubs whilst she is close by. x


----------



## MissFox

Good luck Sazzle!


----------



## DanaBump

omg sam @ your signature. anywhere from 5-11 pound baby?! ouchie!!

forgot to take my zoloft today and now i just feel down..


----------



## MissFox

SERIOUSLY! AND THEY DIDNT CHECK THE GROWTH YESTERDAY!!! They couldn't get her head without doing a transvag (although 20 minutes later I was told she was still REALLY HIGH)
My midwife guessed 7.5lbs on Tuesday. I'm SCARED! I don't want a HUGE baby!


----------



## DanaBump

my dr yesterday guessed 8 and that she'd be 8.5 by the time she's born :cry:

i really dont' know why a big baby makes me so sad, but it does


----------



## MissFox

Its scary! I'm horrified of her being so big! Part of me keeps freaking out that all the contractions I'm having keep going away because her head is too big for my pelvis!


----------



## AmethystDream

caro103 said:


> hey all, Gertrude posted on the homebirthing thread and asked for her update to be posted here.
> 
> Her symptoms of pre-eclampsia have increased and shes now in hospital, waiting on more bloods tonight to then make a decision whether to induce or not.
> 
> Wish her luck girls xxx

Ah piddle. Hope you are OK Gertrude, fingers crossed for you here, lovey :hugs:


----------



## AmethystDream

MissFox said:


> Its scary! I'm horrified of her being so big! Part of me keeps freaking out that all the contractions I'm having keep going away because her head is too big for my pelvis!

I don't know if it helps any but my Mum (who had 5 of us) always said that a bigger baby could 'help' more by positioning itself, in her experience.

Dunno if it's true or not, mine have been fairly regular sized thus far.


----------



## JakesMummy

Amethyst I agree with your mum! My lo was 8.9 lbs and was a very easy delivery due to the fact gravity and his weight combined, helped assist him down the canal rather than draw back up at the end of each contraction whilst pushing. I would class a large baby as 9.5 lb plus. 

I Amon my phone, as usual, so apologies if I miss anyoneU

Missfox - your bump is so low, and ready to go!! I hope ur body co-operates with you asap!!!
Jeepgirl - congratulations!!! Sorry to hear the birth didn't go as planned, but like you say, you have your perfect bAby in your arms now!
Gem - I said on Facebook but congrats again!!! Look forrward to reading birth story :)

I'm still at my mums whilst kitchen is getting revamped . I made the mistake of passing through earlier to see progress, and could have cried!!! It's a mess which i know isn't a great deal but I know I'll deal with it in a weeks time, whether baby is here orbit. Just something silly I don't need right now!!! Hence the reason I'm going shopping tomo!

Here's a recent 39 week pic ... Feel so fat but obviously I will be at 39 weeks! At the fed up stage now!!!


----------



## JakesMummy

Sorry will attach pic later as my phone is being stupid!


----------



## DanaBump

i guess because i'm bigger, i have this mindset that most ppl will assume my baby will be "big" because of that and i must prove them wrong. plus my MIL keeps saying she'll be a big baby, which is 8.5 lbs to her which just upsets me more. but then she's also the one who said my daughter was going to come home pregnant at 15 (apparently her idea of a joke), so i should really just ignore everything she says. then i have dreams where i don't want her anymore cuz she's ugly and my proverbial cup runeth over with hormones.


----------



## JakesMummy

Ah dana (hugs)


----------



## bernina

Oh Dana, I'm sorry you're dealing with MIL comments. Please don't worry about the dreams, they are so normal and yours isn't nearly as bad as some others have had. It's just the hormones and our fears of delivery and hoping that baby is healthy. Just ignore MIL and focus on yourself and the upcoming birth of little one. When she's in your arms, that's all that will matter.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Little update from me. I suppose I got the wish I wanted, though not in the way I kinda wanted it. 

At the midwife's today they saw that my BP was high, and my swelling as increased to a level they didn't like, so they had me go for tests, and the tests wanted me to go to the hospital. So now i'm at the hospital. The baby is being monitored for any distress and my blood pressure is being monitored as well... the lower number is the one that they are worried about because it keeps jumping up to 100 sometimes, but it is lowering too. So that's good. 

More then likely (midwife said 100%) i'll be induced sometime tomorrow night. They've already given me cervical gel to get my cervix ripening so that when they do induce it's easier to get things going. 

I guess i'll be meeting little Josaphine sometime this weekend.


----------



## bernina

Aww Casey, I know it's not exactly what you planned or wanted, but being able to meet your little one tomorrow or Saturday at the latest sounds amazing!! Glad you and little one are being monitored and taken care of. Hope everything goes smoothly!!!!


----------



## DanaBump

aww casey i'm sorry you're not getting your home birth, but that won't matter once josaphine is here. 

bernina- thank you. i know i'll love her even if she's 11 pounds (dear god i hope not), it's just being bigger and hearing comments about it for as long as i can remember, the last thing i need is someone calling my baby "big" too. hopefully some sleep and working tomorrow will make me feel better.


----------



## bernina

Here's hoping for a nice 8 lb even baby for you Dana :) Nice and healthy, but not too big!!


----------



## MissFox

Dana- she's gonna be a fine size- not too big at all. 
Casey - everything will be fine- I know you had other plans in mind (don't we all sometimes??) I hope monitoring goes well and just relax. Josie will be here very soon and all the stress and frustration of it will be gone. Good luck!!!


----------



## bernina

MissFox, how are you feeling, how are the contractions?


----------



## MissFox

The pressure in my vag and bumm are so freaking intense. My contrations are not very intense but when they happen it's sooo much pressure. They pick up and start every 15 minutes for a couple hours then stop. Sometimes it's every 10 minutes then stop. I think it's very important for me to remember though that usually after false labors I don't get anything for a couple days and this has just kept up. IDK what to think but I really hope something happens before sunday.


----------



## JeepGirl

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Little update from me. I suppose I got the wish I wanted, though not in the way I kinda wanted it.
> 
> At the midwife's today they saw that my BP was high, and my swelling as increased to a level they didn't like, so they had me go for tests, and the tests wanted me to go to the hospital. So now i'm at the hospital. The baby is being monitored for any distress and my blood pressure is being monitored as well... the lower number is the one that they are worried about because it keeps jumping up to 100 sometimes, but it is lowering too. So that's good.
> 
> More then likely (midwife said 100%) i'll be induced sometime tomorrow night. They've already given me cervical gel to get my cervix ripening so that when they do induce it's easier to get things going.
> 
> I guess i'll be meeting little Josaphine sometime this weekend.

Awe hun, I didn't get the birth I wanted either. But in the end all that matters is a healthy baby and mom:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Sounds very promising MissFox!!! Hope they keep up and get closer and closer together!!


----------



## MissFox

I hope they do too. I'm gonna try another bath tonight and hope hope hope that it kickstarts something. It's been going on for days up and down and up and down so it should be clicking into gear sometime soon... I hope!!


----------



## bernina

Enjoy the bath, hope it gets things going really good!!! 

I'm getting the stabbing pains in the cervix again but not holding my breath as I've had them many times before. Really hoping I get the start of contractions again. Tuesday night they started as soon as I got into bed. About to head up soon so we'll see!!!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I am having such a hard time going from sitting to standing and it's just pain. I mean- I'm sure it's just prep for whats to come but some of the cervix pain I get too makes me grasp for air!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats to all the girls finally having their babies!!

Operation Eviction failed last night, but only being 1cm and baby being -5, I should know better. Operation Eviction Attempt 2 shall commence April 11. I'd love for this baby to be born on my anniversary.


----------



## happy_hayley

sorry to hear that crazybird and jen hope it all works out 
good luck caro hope BP is normal 
congrats gem and jeepgirl
good luck gertrude

finally started sorting out my hospital bag yesterday lol. Having back spasms today. Abit worried as LO isnt moving all that much just a couple of wiggles here and there but will keep an eye on it i guess there aint a lot of room for her to move much.

hope everyone else is ok. 
sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good Morning!

Have woken up feeling very positive today, maybe it's because my body might actually decide to crack on with this giving birth lark, or maybe it's just that it's another beautiful day in Brizzle and one of my mates is back from uni 'up north'. Cleaning this morning and park this afternoon methinks....

So what if I'm 41 weeks tomorrow? :)


----------



## chocojen

Morning,

Gertrude and crazy sorry to hear you are not well, thinking of you both

I have woken feeling really happy today too Abz and considering the day I had yesterday this surprise me, I think it must be the weather. Am meeting a friend today for a coffee/lunch and then gonna have a really quiet afternoon with my feet elevated as they have swollen even more the last couple of days, I am sure it is just the heat though.
x


----------



## lisaed

congrats jeepgirl, sorry it was such a difficult birth x
congrats Gem thank god everything ended up ok for you xx

miss fox i know how you feel its a nightmare when it keeps stopping and starting, one minute i think its time and my oh starts panicking but i dont trust them anymore so keep holding on and they die off :growlmad:

im scared of a big baby too and keep thinking the same about him not fitting through my pelvis even though i know is head is engaged it doesn't mean the rest of him will fit :cry:
 



Attached Files:







39 wk bump.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmethystDream

DanaBump said:


> i guess because i'm bigger, i have this mindset that most ppl will assume my baby will be "big" because of that and i must prove them wrong. plus my MIL keeps saying she'll be a big baby, which is 8.5 lbs to her which just upsets me more. but then she's also the one who said my daughter was going to come home pregnant at 15 (apparently her idea of a joke), so i should really just ignore everything she says. then i have dreams where i don't want her anymore cuz she's ugly and my proverbial cup runeth over with hormones.

If that is the only reason that you think you will have a big baby, let me put your mind at rest. I'm a 'big' girl and my babies to date have been:

6 lb 15
7lb 6
7lb 8
and now Pickle, who we assume from scans will be a touch heavier but around the same as the youngest girlie.

Funnily enough, lil Miss 7lb 6 (or Willow as she prefers to be called :haha:) was a far smaller baby than her older Sister, despite her being heavier. Oldest and lightest girlie is now the tallest 10 year old you ever did see with feet that are a UK ladies size 7... go figure :wacko:


----------



## chocojen

you look fab lisa xx


----------



## lyndsey37

ladies does being 2/5 engaged mean fully engaged?


----------



## lisaed

lyndsey37 said:


> ladies does being 2/5 engaged mean fully engaged?

unfortunately not! you start at 1/ 5th and need to get to 5! sometimes they tell you the position with a minus and then you have to get from -5 to 0 xx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations to Smeej, Jeepgirl and Gem!

Have just got back from my growth scan and unfortunately baby is already bigger than the safe guidelines for breech birth and I could see myself on the scan that she has a big head. Have had to opt for an elective caesarean on the 12th as I just don't think the risk to baby is worth it. Excited to meet my little girl on Tuesday but have to admit I'm feeling very down about it all at the moment.

Hope everyone is having a good day, am going to go and enjoy my last aquanatal session now :flower:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump lisaed!:)

:hugs: to you loopy82! and anyone else who needs them today!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lisaed said:


> lyndsey37 said:
> 
> 
> ladies does being 2/5 engaged mean fully engaged?
> 
> unfortunately not! you start at 1/ 5th and need to get to 5! sometimes they tell you the position with a minus and then you have to get from -5 to 0 xxClick to expand...

It's the opposite here. 5/5 is at the brim but not engaged at all, just still floating. 0/5 is fully engaged. I was disappointed the other day when my midwife told me that. I'm losing hope for an April 12 birth.


----------



## lyndsey37

BrandiCanucks said:


> lisaed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey37 said:
> 
> 
> ladies does being 2/5 engaged mean fully engaged?
> 
> unfortunately not! you start at 1/ 5th and need to get to 5! sometimes they tell you the position with a minus and then you have to get from -5 to 0 xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's the opposite here. 5/5 is at the brim but not engaged at all, just still floating. 0/5 is fully engaged. I was disappointed the other day when my midwife told me that. I'm losing hope for an April 12 birth.Click to expand...

yeah mine starts backwards too so am i close to engaged then? :blush:


----------



## MissFox

aww loopy!!! you tried! :hugs:
still having mild contractions. wish they would just do something!!!


----------



## DanaBump

im not too sure what the 5/5 thing is but my dr explained to me that when baby crowns, she is at +4 and even with birth canal is 0 so me being -1 means she's high but not too high. dunno if that helps any.

still bleeding from wednesday's check. was told not to worry as it's brown but miss abbygael hasn't moved really so now i'm home from work focusing on getting my fetal kick counts. high risk for still born pregnancy sucks.


----------



## MissFox

Aww Dana hope Abby gets moving for you!!!


----------



## DanaBump

thanks! try eating something spicy and see if that gives miss rosie the kick in her butt she needs to get out!


----------



## DanaBump

speak of the devil. so cool when i talk to her and she gives me a good kick back :cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

I've been dumping hot sauce on everything! I think I eat too much spicy food as it is.


----------



## SazzleR

Well EPO did nothing. Humph! And I didn't enjoy the smell of it on my PJs this morning! So not sure whether I'll be trying it again. 

Been for a long walk today as it's gorgeous weather here. Now my feet are swollen & had a fee BH but no sign of bubs! Aaahhh! I also had half a pineapple for breakfast! Think I'll have to try a curry for dinner tonight. I want to meet my baby! x


----------



## MissFox

Sazzle- gotta keep using it for results. I'm still using it but since I'm staying at a friends I haven't been inserting it- just taking it orally. I HATE it the next morning though!!! I wear a pad at night and then just change it in the morning!!! SO GROSS!


----------



## bernina

Had my 40 wk appt today and no changes. Still 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced, said cervix was a bit posterior as well. Did a sweep (he calls it a stretch) and it hurt a lot more than before and lasted a bit longer, but so far nothing. A bit tender down there like I had a rough ride with a cowboy but no cramps, contractions or even a speck of spotting! My cervix must be made of steel or have 0 blood flow!

I was at -1 which is just a bit higher than fully engaged. I'm going to try to be on my feet and in other positions that encourage baby to drop lower all weekend. Debating trying EPO but wonder if it's too late to bother. Gonna have to jump DH a few times this weekend too and get some action.

Next appt is Weds for NST and to measure amniotic fluid levels (they did that today and they're fine). Dr said as you go past due date it's very important to monitor baby movements, check fluid levels, and NST as these can all indicate problems with placenta as it ages.

Going out for Thai food tonight and getting it spicey! Anything to get little one moving.

To top it off work is being a pain and is stressing me out. Just want to be home with baby!!

Hope you make some progress today MissFox!!!


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear it went well for you bernina! I hope being up and around helps get LO engaged and gets things moving for you. 
I'm trying to stay positive- Hoping that if I do make it to Sunday the cervidil will make things get going more since I'm already having contractions all the time. Or even just that being induced wont be so hard


----------



## DanaBump

sam- all the cervidil is for (from what i understand and was told) is to soften your cervix. doesn't actually do anything to get labor going, unfortunately. this is why my thursday night for induction was canceled is because my cervix is already 80% so i'm going straight for pitocin friday morning. only thing other than the cervidil pill that helps with softening? your man's manly juice, lol.


----------



## MissFox

Yea I'm just hoping that my cervix being more soft will make my contractions do something iykwim. 
MW said my mans manly juice (which haven't gotten since night before last... need to figure out a way for some more alone time!) and EPO would also help since it's got prostiglandins which is essentially what sperm is.


----------



## bernina

I think a positive attitude will get you very far (hopefully to labor before Sunday!) 

So many people have told me (just like with TTC which of course I HATED hearing) that when you relax and aren't focused on it, it will just happen. Of course it's impossible not to focus on the 7-9 lb baby growing inside who is just getting bigger by the day!!


----------



## MissFox

And I'm really more relaxed than in the past but I can't help but think about it especially with Sunday approaching.


----------



## DanaBump

i would have to agree with you bernina. because dh and i have wanted her on next friday and really need her to stay in there until then, i haven't worried about getting her out at all. i believe with all that i am, that this is why things are as far along as they are.


----------



## DanaBump

sam- i think what she means is to stop trying to hard. just relax and let be what will be. we have zero control over going into labor (naturally that is), just like we had zero control on weather this baby was going to be sticky or not. 

correct me if i'm wrong bernina?


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

At least all you ladies know about dilation/ effacement..lol My doctor hasnt checked me once and he said he wouldnt b/c its not necessary. Part of me wishes he would b/c i would have like to know if my body had started making preparations for labor :) But oh well..Guess i will never know!

Once again good luck MissFox and Bernina hope you meet your little ones very soon! 

Dana- Hope Abby stays put till Friday!

I cant wait to see all the pics! I am taking my laptop with me to the hospital and i have already showed dh how to post and put pics on here in case im not feeling up to it after the c-section Monday! The closer it gets the more nervous i start to get, but i just cant wait to see and hold my little princess!! :)


----------



## MissFox

I haven't really been trying super super hard. I mean- I'm not having sex 309 times a day or anything (I'm lucky if I get it every couple of days) and I do things as they pop up. Yes- I've gone on long walks and I'm really just trying to take it easy with trying to get her out. I go through bursts of "it's time to try today" but don't think I'm going overboard. Mostly what I'm doing is the EPO and sex when I can get it and walking- and the walking just feels good sometimes. 
It does feel good the last week to just relax though.


----------



## caro103

hey ladies, Gertrude updated home birthing thread, its def preclampsia, so they're inducing her!

afm, another sweep this morning, was way more positive than tuesday, she managed to actually properly sweep around cervix, outer is 2cm now and inner is 1cm dilated :D, cervix is still a bit 'tubular' but much less than earlier in the week! been having tightenings all day since, but they were only painful when I went for a walk. Oh and my plugs gone...i only ever saw a little bit of that so most of it must have gone down the loo when i wasn't looking! lol.

Its sooo hot here! hope if labours approaching it cools down a little! xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck Caro!! :)


----------



## DanaBump

finally found a good use for my big pregnant ass! a spider crawled under my couch cusion which makes me creep out. so instead of using a kleenex, since it was small enough, i just sat on it :rofl:

is about to partake in a large plate of fries doused in ketchup. yum!


----------



## caro103

:rofl: dana! 

ooh i just order take away pizza :blush: naughty but nice!


----------



## MissFox

Hope all goes well for gertrude! 
YUMMMM FRIES AND KETCHUP! Dammit Dana- All your foods give me crazy cravings for foods! Tomorrow I'm going into the town with the flavored frozen yogurt so I'm REALLY excited!!! And then I'll get some spicy chicken pizza too!!! That town has so much good food but it's so freaking far away. BUT since this is the 1st or 2nd week of the farmer's market I wanted to check it out


----------



## bernina

Good luck Gertrude!!!!

Dana, hope she stays put until Friday for you!!!

Emmy'sMommy, that is interesting that they haven't checked you, but I know each dr is different and some don't like to mess with things especially since being dilated a few cm doesn't necessarily mean baby is coming anytime soon, just look at me and MissFox! I've been this way since 36 weeks!

Oh I'm definitely not telling anyone to relax because I can't do it myself!!! I know that it would probably help, but I'm so darn impatient. 

I'm currently trading texts with my BFF who is due 2 weeks after me about nipple stimulation, stairs, walks, sex, and other ways to bring on labor, haha, I can't stop!!


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Hope all goes well for gertrude!
> YUMMMM FRIES AND KETCHUP! Dammit Dana- All your foods give me crazy cravings for foods! Tomorrow I'm going into the town with the flavored frozen yogurt so I'm REALLY excited!!! And then I'll get some spicy chicken pizza too!!! That town has so much good food but it's so freaking far away. BUT since this is the 1st or 2nd week of the farmer's market I wanted to check it out

it's probably a good thing we don't live by each other, otherwise we'd both be as big as blimps :haha:


----------



## bernina

DanaBump said:


> finally found a good use for my big pregnant ass! a spider crawled under my couch cusion which makes me creep out. so instead of using a kleenex, since it was small enough, i just sat on it

:rofl:

I laughed out loud at that!!


----------



## bernina

Good luck caro, hope that sweep gets things moving!!

I'm feeling some very MILD period like pains. Probably just after effects of sweep and def not getting my hopes up. But I'm all about the pain these days!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> finally found a good use for my big pregnant ass! a spider crawled under my couch cusion which makes me creep out. so instead of using a kleenex, since it was small enough, i just sat on it :rofl:
> 
> is about to partake in a large plate of fries doused in ketchup. yum!

Good one! :rofl:


----------



## caro103

bernia me too! was glad to be in pain earlier, bring it on I say!

hope your sweep worked too! xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've been joking about that, how I've not looked so forward to being in pain before! lol

Someone needs to tell baby it can't come out of the top, the pressure from their bony bum really hurts! :( I really can't be this uncomfy for another week surely!!
Although I would rather wait the week and go naturally rather than have the syno drip again! :(


----------



## MissFox

abz- I know what you mean about wanting to go natural- I'm accepting that I'll probably be induced. 
Dana- SERIOUSLY! I don't think we'd be able to be so excited about the amount of weight we've gained if we were near eachother! I just hope I keep in check the next couple days! I'd be bummed to blow it the last 3 days :rofl:
Emmys- very true about it not mattering where you're at. I was Fingertip for 3 weeks made it to 1cm and have been stuck there for another 3 weeks. So no saying really.


----------



## chocojen

caro glad today went better fxd it works xx

gertrude good luck xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

just updating briefly...

oliver daniel jones was born 07/04/2011 @ 6.40pm weighing 5lb3.5oz after 1 inducement gel! in proper labour from about 2.30pm so only took about 4 hours something ish! only had paracetamol and about 4 puffs of gas and air since i couldnt use it properly an found squeezing things more effective xD

ollie was originally doing well but now he wont take any feeds and keeps throwing up so is currently in special care being fed through a tube and in a special bed to keep his temp up.
waited all this time only to have him an have him taken away again so kinda upset now tbh.

dont know when he can go home, or me. will post pics + birth story when we are though. 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awww yay!! Congrats gem! And welcome ollie :D xx
Hope he feeds for you soon and you both get to go home together as soon as poss xx


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Gem and welcome Ollie. I'm so glad the labor went smoothly and quickly for you, much deserved after all you've been through.

I hope he gets on his feeds again soon but it sounds like he's being well taken care of. I can only imagine how hard it must be to be away from him even for a little bit. Big :hugs: and I hope he's in your arms again soon!!!!!


----------



## lisaed

congratulations gem xxxx hope he gets well soon x


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats Gem, wow what a quick birth, can't wait to see pics of Baby Ollie and read your birth story. Hope he will take his feeds very soon and be back in your arms asap.

Good luck Gertrude.


----------



## CrazyBird

Thought i would post a before and after Bump Pic as i hopefully won't have to take anymore :) 

7 weeks and 40 weeks
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









IMGP0706.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations Gem! I'm glad to hear labor went smooth for you! Cant wait to see pics of little Ollie! :)

Great bump CrazyBird! :)


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations Gem and welcome to the world and get well soon Ollie :hugs:

Gem - Do they have you at W or LW?

Eventful day here. A supposedly quick check for position, because lil Pickle is still flipping over like he is training to be an astronaut, turned into a consultant having a right flap.

They couldn't find his heartbeat for a while and he wasn't moving about much at all earlier on (was sound asleep after me having a good few tightenings all last night). So nothing on the doppler, nothing on the really crap portable scanner and the poor guy shat himself and ran to get a sonographer to take me to a proper machine to check. Horrible sick feeling and my heart in my mouth but the radiographer said, sod this... lay back down I'll see what this crappy machine can do rather than drag you over there. Worked his magic and there was little guys heartbeat strong as an ox :cloud9:

Doctor was still flapping so put me on a monitoring trace in the day ward. Took about 45 minutes for the MW to be happy with him... he was so asleep that there were no movements for 35 minutes and no deviation at all with his heart rate at all. Then he woke up, hoofed the doppler out of place and was just how he should be.

Spent all tonight at a family Birthday party and my arse/back/ladies bits feel so sore and burny. TMI, i know, but cor lumey :cry: AND I think I have a coldsore beginning to rear it's ugly head, very familiar tickly feeling so I've creamed it up :growlmad:

Hope you are all well and your LOs are behaving... unlike our little guy! :flower:


----------



## bernina

Amethyst, what a scary time you had this morning but so glad all is well and little one showed them what he's made of! They like to practice scaring their Mom even before they're born don't they!! Sounds like you kept your cool though and handled it very well. Hope you were able to relax after your eventful evening!!


----------



## DanaBump

wow, it went from 13 babies to 15 in like an hour. they're popping like rabbit!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Gem! I bet he's just handsome!!


----------



## happy_hayley

sorry to hear that loopy at least u get to meet him very soon.
congrats gem FX u are both reunited soon and he starts feeding.
good luck gertrude.

woke up this morning feel well sick i hate it when that happens. kept having back spasms yesterday and got a little back ache today. going up town to buy some clothes for brothers wedding next sunday. got appointment monday and they are going to decide when to induce so depends on that wheather i get to wear them or not.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## gertrude

So she's here :) a bit of a mental experience that ill update you with when I get home!


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Gem. Hope Ollie is home with you very soon. 

Wow Gertrude! That all happened very quickly! Congrats! x


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats Gertrude!


----------



## Kellylooloo

I'm still around...still reading posts everyday and just want to wish you all good luck-for those with new babies and those still yet to arrive my due date is 22nd April by hospital but 15th by me. I'm 38+1 and expecting a little girl who I think we'll be calling Amelie! Take care, I'm enjoying the updates lurking on this thread!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations Gertrude! :)


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Gertrude! x


----------



## lilgemsy

congrats gertrude! x

i can go home today but without ollie so ive actually asked to stay in lol. dont wanna go without him!


----------



## lyndsey37

Congratulations Gem and Gertrude cant wait to see pics


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats Gertrude, hope you and baby are well x x


----------



## JakesMummy

Just got back from midwife appointment . Measuring 40 weeks, baby us fine 2/5 engaged so almost there but keeps bobbing in and out, which is normal for subsequent babies, was offered a sweep at next appointment next Saturday, which I declined as we are still getting the kitchen installed!! Inducement, if I haven't gone by then, will be on the 23rd - st georges day, as I have guessed all along!!! she made a very rough guess at babies weight from palpating and feel - roughly 8.5lb which is good! Hopefully!!

Off to feed squirrels and ducks woth Jake now as it's another beautiful 21c here.

Congrats Gertrude!!!!


----------



## chocojen

Congratulations gertrude xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaed

congratulations gertrude! xxxxx
Gem hope Ollie can go home soon and your feeling well xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations Gertrude, hope you and LO are well Hun :hugs:

Aww Gem, are they letting you stay in with him?

Oh Loopy, so sorry to hear about that. Exciting for the 12th but still! :flower:

My arse is still sore and my back is stiff.... think that a day at my Dad's place is in order. Kids can run around the garden, Daddy can watch the football and Mummy can drape herself over the lovely sofa and do nowt :haha:

2 crappy points though, my car is broken AGAIN :growlmad: and my Sister is the biggest horriblest moo to walk the face of the earth :growlmad:

Hope you are all well girls, take care of you and your bumps.


----------



## helen1234

Congratulations Gertrude and gem,

April babies are flying out now x


----------



## Kimboowee

I wish my baby would fly out!

1 day over due and not so much of a twinge!


----------



## jessop27

wow congratulations to all you mummies that have had their babies, do hope mine doesnt decide to stay put too much longer xx


----------



## MissFox

CONGRATS Gertrude!!!
Hope Ollie is making progress gem!
Amethyst- Hope you get to just lay around!!! Sorry your sister is a moo and your car being broken again SUCKS!
Woke up to a couple instances of my belly feeling crampy. Then I fell asleep again. I had a mini breakdown last night because I'm afraid of being induced and needing a csection and I REALLY REALLY wantto go home! I'm so happy our friends are letting us stay here but I WANT MY OWN BED! I want my dogs! And I want to be able to go to bed at 9 when I am tired- not 1 when everyone else goes to bed! Because regardless of what timeI go to bed I'm up before 7 (luckily stopped not being able to sleep at 4am)


----------



## bernina

Congrats Gertrude!!!!


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations Gem and Gertrude xx


----------



## caro103

Congrats Gertrude!

Everything stopped for me today, think i'm going to resign myself to bubba is comfy and he'll come when he's good and ready! lol xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats Gertrude
Gem i hope Ollie can come home soon xxx

Its Demis 1st birthday today, the last year has just flown by 

xx


----------



## bernina

Happy first birthday Demi!!! :cake:


----------



## chocojen

good luck today sam xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## happy_hayley

went up town yesterday with me mum i was knackered and my hands and ankles were swollen was walking around for ages . had a bad nights sleep as kept waking up with aches and pains i couldnt stretch my legs out as i would get pain down my groins the bottom of my bump was killing and inside really hurt as well took some parocetamol which helpped take the edge off it but didnt get rid of it woke up in the night and had some more as still in pain still only took the egde off and my bump felt solid which was actually quite painful. eased off abit this morning maybe baby is starting to head in the right direction FX :D

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## lilgemsy

amethyst - in whiston btw an nah im not staying with him. well im on like the next ward to him an can go see him whenever but they dont really like me been there all day so just been going at feeding times and stuff.
hope your car is fixed soon! 

tasha - hope demi had a wonderful birthday! :D x

tomorrow if ollie still cant go home then i might be going without him :(
if that happens then ill defo get some pics up. dont have many atm though really since i dont want ones of him with the tube in :/ 
going to actually give him a dummy today (although i always said i wouldnt lol T_T) in the hope that it helps him learn how to suck! 
hes tolerating the milk better now, he just doesnt have the energy to feed properly. 

btw ladies who are still expecting, expect massive boobies once u have your LOs! xD
mine have gone up a cup over night :p

anyone whos had thiers and had stitches - how long does it take to heal/stop hurting. i still cant pee properly because its like pissing razors lol. i think its worse now when peeing than giving birth was!


----------



## AmethystDream

Busy busy day today. My rather beautiful Daughter Willow is 9 today. 

Hoping that she doesn't have to share a Birthday with Pickle or that my waters go in the middle of the kids play area or anywhere else we are going today :dohh:

We have a plan for it... pretend to spill my drink, apologise a lot and attempt to take my 39 week pregnant drippy self out whilst looking not at all pregnant or in labour. 

Admittedly it isn't a great plan, but it is a plan none the less :haha::blush:

The Birthday girl is on the left and my Eldest (Charlotte) is on the right, lil one (Eliza) is the tiger in my avatar. They are so grown up, I feel so ooooooold :haha: They are kinda nice though :cloud9:

Hope you all have a fantastic day :flower:
 



Attached Files:







dec 10 012.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilgemsy

aww amethyst, theyre both beautiful girls :) hope she has a fab day! x


----------



## AmethystDream

lilgemsy said:


> amethyst - in whiston btw an nah im not staying with him. well im on like the next ward to him an can go see him whenever but they dont really like me been there all day so just been going at feeding times and stuff.
> hope your car is fixed soon!
> 
> tasha - hope demi had a wonderful birthday! :D x
> 
> tomorrow if ollie still cant go home then i might be going without him :(
> if that happens then ill defo get some pics up. dont have many atm though really since i dont want ones of him with the tube in :/
> going to actually give him a dummy today (although i always said i wouldnt lol T_T) in the hope that it helps him learn how to suck!
> hes tolerating the milk better now, he just doesnt have the energy to feed properly.
> 
> btw ladies who are still expecting, expect massive boobies once u have your LOs! xD
> mine have gone up a cup over night :p
> 
> anyone whos had thiers and had stitches - how long does it take to heal/stop hurting. i still cant pee properly because its like pissing razors lol. i think its worse now when peeing than giving birth was!

Hope Ollie is doing a lot better, lovey. Don't make them feel like you have to stay away from him though, he is your baby boy and although they have a job to do, so do you!

As for the peeing thing... Noone told me first time around either :dohh: Get a water bottle with a sports/squeezy type top and pour it over yourself into the loo as you pee. Sounds weird but it really really works.

Hope you are doing OK, Hun, remember to take care of you too :hugs:


----------



## caro103

happy 9th birthday to your little girl Amethyst :D, fx'ed 4th LO stays put for today! like the plan though if your waters go...hehe, it'd def fool kids at least!

Gem, hope Ollie gets to go home with you too hun, must be horrible being seperated from him :( xxx

STILL nothing to report here, getting v frustrated going overdue now! grrr

Good luck today Sam, though hoping things have picked up for you overnight before they induce later! xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Happy birthday to your little girl Amethyst, i bet the two oldest will be good at helping out with a new baby :)

Hope Demi had a nice Birthday Tasha.

Hope Ollie is with you soon Gem, he's in the right place, can't wait to see some pics.

Hayley i had the same nights sleep as you by the sounds of it, same pains that you describe, all in my pelvis and at the bottom of the bump. It's worrying at times but it must just be bubs engaging more.

Caro it really is frustrating being overdue isn't it? I'm only 3 days over but keep wondering when it will happen, I'm just counting down to when i will be induced which would be the 19th so the way i see it is i only have 9 days left until i meet my boy and if he comes before that then that's a bonus :)

Good luck today Miss Fox.

We're going out for Sunday Lunch today. Mmm love roast dinners.


----------



## happy_hayley

aww bless ya crazybird hope it is LO heading in the right direction i have an appointment with the obstetrition on monday and they are going to decide on an induction date as wont be going over i just cant wait to meet LO so i guess any sort of pain or discomfort is worth it in the end just not very nice at the time.


----------



## CottlestonPie

lilgemsy said:


> anyone whos had thiers and had stitches - how long does it take to heal/stop hurting. i still cant pee properly because its like pissing razors lol. i think its worse now when peeing than giving birth was!

Toby is 10 days old now and my stitches arent so bad. I can pee no problem... Sneezing hurts though! I just make sure when I userhe toilet that I lean forward so the stream doesn't touch the stitches as much... Also been drinking lots of water to help dilute it.

So yeah, stitches are bearable but I do get this horrid achy pain, not near my stitches but around my labia on the left. Very uncomfortable to walk or stand too long. Midwife told me to just rest and it should sort itself out.

I actually said to my other half yesterday.. I could do childbirth again, it's the afterpains I don't look forward to!

He's taken Toby to his mums for lunch so I can stay on bedrest. It's nice to have Me Time but already I don't like being away from my little man. :( I really hope Ollie is discharged soon so you can spend some more time together. It must be horrible waiting :hugs:


----------



## loopy82

Seeing as it's my last weekend being pregnant thought I'd share my last bump pic and the dress I made for LO.

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 01.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









Baby Dress 01.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Great bump and outfit loopy82!! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well! :) Good luck Missfox!

Hope Demi had a great birthday Tasha! :)

Happy birthday to your little girl Amethyst! :)

Caro- :hugs: to you..I could only imagine how frustrated i would be going overdue!

As for me.....Im so excited about meeting my little girl tomorrow, but im also terrified of the surgery! I will post a final bump pic when i get back from pre-testing! :)

Hope everyone has a great Sunday! :)


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies :wave:

Congrats Gem and Gertrude!! I can't wait to join the mommy club :happydance:

Loopy - you look great! and that dress is absolutely precious!! love it :)

:hugs: to those overdue... i'm heading in that direction myself and it is so frustrating already! I finally got taken out of work on wednesday and now I feel like i'm wasting my maternity leave with no bubs! :cry: I'm having BH all the time but nothing that makes me think "this is it!" I've never wished for pain so much in all my life! haha FXD that our LO's get on the ball soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Soulshaken

good luck emmy!! Must be so exciting! (and scary) You are going to do great :hugs:


----------



## MommyMika

My baby boy Malachi was born April 6th :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hi ladies-- Don't have time for a proper birth story, but I can tell you my daughter Josaphine Maria Bingham was born April 8th. 7lbs 1oz. At 10:40pm via emergency c-section. 

Congratulation to all the girls that have their little ones as well!! :) Rooting for those still waiting! :)


----------



## caro103

congrats Casey and Mommymika! fab news all these babies being born :D

Emmy, good luck tomorrow hun! so hope our babies share a birthday!

i've been v emotional today, just keep crying, so kinda hoping hormones are going in the right direction, but could all just be down to being frustrated! Xxx


----------



## MissFox

Happy birthday to DEMI Tasha
And happy birthday to your daughter Amethyst
Congrats MommyMika 
Casey- Glad to hear that Josie is here! Rosie should be here tomorrow- but can't wait to hear more details! 
GOOD LUCK EMMYS!
Caro- I feel you on being emotional. I cried a lot yesterday and woke up in the middle of the night and cried some more. I'm so very homesick! I really miss my dogs and not sleeping on a couch. I was telling DH last night that I miss sleeping next to him- and climbed on his part of the L shaped couch and cuddled. 
I spent an hour awake last night around 5:30- managed to get back to sleep though. I have a sore throat!!! UNACCEPTABLE! As if things aren't far enough off track from how I was hoping they would go! 
Also- managed to :sex: wit DH last night- HEY! Might be the last chance we got for a while.


----------



## moomoo

Oh wow! Babies popping up everywhere!! Congrats to all the new
mummies! Hope you are all well!

Nothing to report here. Been having an achey bump here but think it's down to constipation? I had some White bread with tea last night and it tends to give me concrete poo! :rofl:

went to our local carboot today, didn't get anything but Reg has got 2 new blue cars!! 

Can anyone help me? I have an appt with MW on tues. Will she come to my house or do I go to the surgery? X


----------



## lilgemsy

congrats mommymika and casey :) x

ollie has been taken off the heater, yay :) hes finally managing to maintain his body heat to the right temp on his own with just blankets.
not too happy today though. the nurse looking after him is a bitch... not even trying him with the bottle cos "he takes too long" ie shes too lazy.
went down to him before to find him left with no blanket over him, lying in his own sick, dirty nappy and absolutely screaming! (well for him it was a scream... he only has a tiny cry lol)
it took about an hour before i even seen the nurse so i changed him myself and settled him. shes supposed to keep an eye on him near enough the whole time! each nurse has 2 babies each and she is still quite hopeless. :(
im going to ask if i can try bottle feeding him the next one myself :)


----------



## MissFox

Good luck gemsy! Poor little guy!


----------



## DanaBump

omg gemsy! i would be throwing fits!! :grr:


----------



## CrazyBird

Great bump loopy. 

Wow casey congrats.

Conrats mommamika

Big hugs caro, I know how your feeling, our time will come soon enough. 

Gem the nurse sounds rubbish, its good your stepping in. I would do the same. 

The weather is gorgeous today, so glad I won't be heavily pregnant in the summer, definatly picked the right time to have a baby.


----------



## MissFox

Crazy- it's such a great feeling knowing that just before it gets hot I'm going to have the baby- and have a little bit of time to loose some baby weight before it's river time!!


----------



## chocojen

Congrats Casey!!!

I thought you started induction today Sam?

Gem sorry you have had a bad experience, well done for stepping in.

Loopy you look great

AFM a lovely weekend with friends and family, including seeing MIL and doing her dressings on her burns. She is such an incredible woman and despite the fact they are thinking her cancer mya now be on the brain she was sitting me down, getting me to put my feet up and making a fuss over me....I am sure it should be the other way around! Her scan is tomorrow morning, not sure when we will get results though.


----------



## MissFox

JEn- hope her scan tomorrow is good news! I'm starting Cervidil tonight at 5:30pm and it's only 11:30am here now so I'll be starting it tonight but not yet. DH keeps looking at me and saying LONGEST DAY EVER. 
It seems he's sick with the same thing I have too. Hope we're both feeling better in a little while and that its just nerves or something.


----------



## chocojen

Oh of course, the time difference does confuse me!!! Hope the cervidil does its job.
x


----------



## CrazyBird

Missfox river time sounds great, pushing baby along in their pram in the summr months. We have a canal at the back of our garden, not quite the same as a river lol. I will definately be doing lots of walking in the sunshine when bubs is here. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Chocojen sounds like your mil is doing better. Bless her for fussing over you. Hope the scan will be good news. 

Emmy's good luck for tomorrow. So wish my baby could come tomorrow :)


----------



## chocojen

you never know crazy...FXd xxx


----------



## MissFox

Yea we have a river and a creek near our cabin and usually we are at the creek but my mom is going ot try to teach my little brother how to swim - well, he needs to learn how to swim better- and the river is so much warmer- and deeper in a lot of places. So we will be spending most of our time at the river this summer. 
Jen- the time difference can be confusing. I'm waiting for the rush of GOOD LUCKS from my family on the east coast in a couple hours since they usually forget the time difference also.


----------



## chocojen

are you moved into the cabin now? x


----------



## MissFox

We are still staying with my mom because there are some things that still need to be finished BUT we do have most of what we need to stay there so we will probably stay the first night home with the baby because we want time to ourselves. AND it will give us more of a chance to just have time to ourselves.


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Casey and Mommymika! Love the name Malachi, i wanted to use it if we were having a boy but OH would never have gone for it.

Good luck for tomorrow Emmy'smommy, know how exactly how you're feeling!

Hope that nurse gets her act together soon Gem, can imagine you are furious. Good to hear Ollie is getting stronger though.

Fingers crossed for your mil's scan tomorrow Jen, hope it's good news.

Hope baby's start appearing soon for all those going over due and that your induction goes well Missfox.


----------



## lilgemsy

jen - aww really hope MILs scan comes back ok x

missfox - hope u an oh are feeling better soon.

i feel shit tonight. baby blues mixed with stress. been crying for like the past half hour lol. 
FOB is a major shit. security escorted him off the hospital premises earlier. hes really out to make mine and ollies lives living hell so it seems :/
gonna go watch ollie be fed to try an cheer me up a bit in a min. he always has wind an it looks like hes smiling <3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Gem. I bet seeing little Ollie does make it all better. Babies are heaven. I was reading about your burning when you pee has it gotten better?? It may be a UTI...I damaged my ureatha during birth and thats how it felt when I went...the stitches was nothing compared to that pain. I hope your day gets better luv. 

Good luck Sam thinking of you.


----------



## DanaBump

i don't know if anyone on here watching american idol, but i'm watching my dvr'd results show and i'm fairly sure that iggy pop should not be allowed in public without a shirt....*shudders*

i think i'm scarred for life.


----------



## SazzleR

My ankles have suddenly swelled up today. They're massive! They've been a little puffy before but not like this. They feel tight & dead uncomfy. Not sure whether it's from the heat today as I've been sat in the garden or something more sinister? Anyone who's had BP probs had the swelling come up really quickly? x


----------



## JakesMummy

Sazzle - I have had swelling for the past 3 weeks, but today it has got BAD! Its more to do with the heat, with me, as I was wearing shoes all day and in the sun. It may just be the heat making it worse?
But I had protein in my urine last week, and not this week..how random!
The worst part for me is getting out of bed in the morning, the soles of my feet are sooo sore walking across wood flooring.

Gem - Has your milk started coming in yet? I got incredibly emotional around day 3/4 after Jake was born, and it was at the same time my milk came in. You have had an overwhelming experience, which you have never gone through before. Must be tough for you to just want to be with Ollie, and seeing him like he is is heartwrenching, I bet.
That horrid nurse who is "supposed" to be looking after him should be reported!

Congratulations MommyMika!!!!! Gorgeous name : )

MissFox - All the best for your induction! Hope all goes as smooth as possible! Can't wait to hear any news!

Again sorry if I miss anyone - I read back and then forget - pretty useless at this tbh!

I am so bloody swollen and uncomfortable and fed up!!! It has only been these last few days I have been really ratty with everyone and thing - I am in the "want to kill someone" mood - bit like PMT! Oh well 2 weeks maximum til I get to meet my little girl : D


----------



## loopy82

I've had really swollen feet and ankles today and until now I haven't suffered from it at all! Think it probably is the heat but might mention it at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## SazzleR

I'll hope it's just the heat then. Got them raised up on 3 pillows now! Hopefully that'll help. If not, might have to persuade DH to massage them! x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is my final bump pic at 38+6!! :) 
View attachment 191189


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Here are a few pics of little Josie! :)
 



Attached Files:







208372_902360565361_33013203_42355392_4536367_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 13









215521_902524067701_33013203_42357638_3835965_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats CaseyBaby718!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## lilgemsy

jakes - im not sure lol, theyre leaking but not much. but they are massive and rock hard. 
2 weeks will fly over! :) x

emmys - lovely bump :)

casie - josie is beautiful! x

ollie really did cheer me up before :) 
i got peed, puked and pooped on all in the space of an hour but he still made me smile haha.
his cord fell off before too... quite quick considering hes only 3 days old. 
i think the hospital are going to help me contact social services over FOB because how he acted tonight is not on. might finally be able to live my life in peace without him soon :)


----------



## DanaBump

awww, casey she's gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## DanaBump

ok....seeing all these babies being born is REALLY getting me excited for my little booger..4 more days!!!!


----------



## bernina

Sorry not a chance to catch up with everyone. Having very painful contractions anywhere from 4 to 8 min apart. Having for last hour or two. Had bloody show this morning and continued to loose most of day with milder on and off contractions. Haven't called dr yet because not sure if regular or painful enough. Sure hurt like he'll though and I can't talk or concentrate during most.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

YAY bernina!!! Hope this is it for you!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Exciting bernina!!!
Dana- the next 4 days will go FAST! 
So I'm admitted and having contractions 5-8 minutes apart all on my own. They put the Cervidil in 20 mins ago and my cervix is BURNING! They said I have a good chance of this starting labor orrr them breaking my water in the morning to see if that gets things going before trying pitocin. Wooohooo! And final weight gain is 25lbs (of course I chugged water and had dinner 20 mins before getting on the scale!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Bernina & Sam. FX by morning you both have babies. XXX


----------



## MissFox

Having contractions hitting 90! Woot!! Each one is like WOAH on my cervix! It f-cking burns! Hoping its working and when I get checked again I've made tons of progress or I hope my water breaks lol.


----------



## happy_hayley

Good luck emmy and missfox
congrats mommymika + casey
gem glad ollie is doing better that nurse really does need reporting tho.

kept having shooting pains inside last nite really catches u by surpirse OH thought it was highly amusing lol kept laughing at me he can be so sensitive lol. felt a bit down yesterday not sure why but there u go. got my appointment at the hospital today to see about an induction date. well ill definately see my LO within 2 weeks so thats a bonus i suppose. got my brothers wedding on sunday so that will be fun. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck ladies!!!
Hoping for more sweetpeas today!

Im taking Toby for his hearing test today... Then registering him tomorrow. Woo!

Anyone who's had a bub already... What should I expect from the health visitor? Do they just check him over like the midwife did? Weight, head etc?


----------



## bernina

Great job MissFox!!!!

Admitted a few hrs ago 6 cm and fully effaced at admission. Started out at 2 cm and 50 effaced. Hurt like hell until epi 30 min ago. Good now.


----------



## lyndsey37

oh wow good luck ladies, hopefully mine will start soon im sooooo fed up now xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Wow...Way to go bernina! Cant wait to hear more about yours and Missfox's deliveries! There are gonna be lots of little April sweet peas coming today! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

ahhh berina and missfox - how exciting! :D hope everything goes well for both of you and LOs :) xx

cottles - gl for his hearing test. they tried to do ollies the other day but he threw up on the lady an himself then peed on the lady when i changed him so it didnt get done


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations Mommymika and Casey!

pics are adorable!!

exciting stuff Sam and berina!!

my sister is in labour now! her waters went at half one this morning , pains every three mins now just waiting to hear update !


----------



## lilgemsy

oh and emmys - good luck for your section today! ahh 3 new little lives in 1 day, how exciting x


----------



## SazzleR

Hope everything's going well Bernina & Miss Fox. Good luck Emmys too. 

D Day minus 1 for me & not a single twinge to speak of. I'm in it til induction I reckon. DH is now on Easter hols so he's just waiting around with me too now. Argh! Think we'll drive each other mad so bubs best show up soon! x


----------



## caro103

good luck bernina, missfox and emmy's! hope all goes fab for all of you!

Soooo, i'm STILL here! arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...can you tell i'm getting blooming frustrated now?? why does this child not want to be born! lol.

Whats worse is if he desides tomorrow is a good day my midwife can't come to the delivery and as of tomorrow my 2nd on call midwife is going on holiday for a week, so she'll def be missing his birth now :(. 

Hope you go soon Sazzle as I wouldn't wish this frustration on anyone! xx


----------



## cola pops

Huge congratulations to all the new mummies and all the ladies that will hopefully be Mummies before the day is done xx
Gem, hope you and Ollie are doing better today. It's good that hospital have seen what a dick your ex is, maybe like you say you will get some peace now, I hope so x
It's my due date today, so far no signs of labour. I was 10 days over with Holly, am hoping this little one will come sooner than that. Got midwife at 11am, wondering what the chances are of her giving me a sweep......am thinking not alot as I am consultant led and she will tell me to wait and see what happens between now and next Tues when I see the consultant. Getting quite impatient tbh x
Hope everone else is ok xx


----------



## babybefore30

Congratulations to all that have had babies and whose babies will be arriving shortly. 
I have had terrible back ache and cramping for the last two days again but it does not seem to be getting stronger I am hoping things start progressing this week as I am really fed up now. x


----------



## JakesMummy

I join u girls in getting fed up! I said at the beginning and knew all along I'll be one of the last to go !! Stubborn babies we have !!!

Good puck bernina and missfox!!! Hope to hear the news babies are here, later on!

Cottleston - HV will do all standard checks ,like hearing weight length and if she hasn't yet done so, will do the heel prick test where they take axsmall sample of blood to test for certain conditions. Shell probably ask if you are ok and any questions etc . Insaw mine just the once and 2 years later, haven't seen her since lol! Not surewhere she went but intook him to the baby clinic after.

I'm off shopping today - need to get this baby perfectly engaged ! I'm still at my mums so im still in bed at 09.27 am which is late forme - feels odd having a lie-in!


----------



## bernina

Nearly 10 cm and waters officially broke durin exam. Guess were just leaking before. Pressure getting stronger in bum and tailbone. She's sunnyside up or was a few hrs ago. Just waiting for head to drop more.


----------



## chocojen

wow go bernina!
Hope things going good for you sam?
Caro sorry you are still here!!!!!
Emmys good luck with the section today xxxx
Cola the NICE guidelines are that you get offered a sweep at 40 weeks so if she doesnt offer one you could ask for one anyway?

x


----------



## Tasha360

good luck to all the mommies having babies today and congrats casey and mommymika xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My sister had her baby at 08.40 it was all very quick she had no time for pain refief and nearly had her on the toilet

Maisie weighs 8lb and half an ounce

Ben is 5 weeks old today i have just been to get him weighed and he is 8lb 1oz! they the same size !


----------



## CrazyBird

Wow loads happening this morning!

Good Luck Bernina, thanks for keeping us updated on your labour, i bet that wouldnt be possible with out the epidural lol. The epi does sound bliss :) Look forward to the pics and birth story.

Casey your daugter is gorgeous.

Sazzler i think i will also be here till my induction date :( fingers crossed we're not though, but to be honest i just want him here safely.

Congrats to your sister rainbow, love that name, she had a quick labour, is this her first?


----------



## AmethystDream

Good luck Emmy and Missfox... hopefully Berina is all done now!

Huge congratulations to Mommymika and Casey. Casey, Josie is gorgeous :cloud9: Thankyou for sharing.

Gem, serious words to be had about that nurse. No way should she be allowing Ollie to get himself into a state like that. Glad you stepped in, honey, even if he does keep making you dirty <grins> As for FOB, what the hell did he do to get kicked out by security? :wacko: I hope that they have been told that he is banned now?

Hope the rest of you are all doing well :flower:

Well Willow doesn't have to share her Birthday and she had a lovely day. Thankyou for all your Birthday wishes for her :hugs: I felt like hell by the end of the day, I couldn't even eat any of the giant chocolate Birthday cake. I'll be making up for that once I have picked the baby up from nursery.

I can see me being the last one standing (or lying down howling, judging by how uncomfortable I am). Plenty of pains, tightenings and twinges but nothing developing at all. My track record of going longer and longer overdue may well be tested again by this little guy but the doctors are still being very supportive, even if the registrar was in a bit of flap. They have said that they may consider an induction if he continues to keep flipping around and they catch him head down. Not what I want. They have also said that if he gets caught breech on the day they want to induce for being overdue (+12 if they get their way), that it's a c-section with no other option. We will see.

Right now I could do with a couple of able bodied weeks to make sure that I am completely ready and that everything will be fine. As it stands I am the most uncomfortable I have ever been whilst pregnant and managing to get nothing done at all. So the thought of another 3 weeks of this is fairly hellish. Torn between wanting everything to get moving and hug my beautiful little guy and keeping him in, in the hope that I can do more around here. 

Think I'm leaning more towards hugging him :cloud9:


----------



## AmethystDream

Oh and congratulations to your Sister, Rainbow. Very cute name :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Bernina!!! That's crazy updating so close to actually pushing! I know youve had an epidural but still... Im impressed lol
By that stage I was filling my face with gas & air being told NOT to push! :haha:

Hope everythings going smoothly... Looking forward to all of you updates ladies. So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

CottlestonPie said:


> Bernina!!! That's crazy updating so close to actually pushing! I know youve had an epidural but still... Im impressed lol
> By that stage I was filling my face with gas & air being told NOT to push! :haha:
> 
> Hope everythings going smoothly... Looking forward to all of you updates ladies. So exciting!! :happydance:

:haha: me too x


----------



## lilgemsy

omg bernina lol. its mad that youve updated so close to giving birth!

amethyst - he got kicked out because he tried to bring 2 people he works with who ive never even seen before into the baby so i told him they werent getting in since ollie is ill an i only really want family and my very best friend to visit while in special care.
next thing i know he was screaming in my face in front of the baby and made ollie jump and wake up so i said lets go outside while he calms down so he grabbed the cot an wouldnt let go and carried on shouting saying like fuck off im the dad i have rights blah blah blah. so i went an got the nurse cos he was close to tipping the cot with the baby in and she got security to get him out.
hes not allowed near ollie alone now thank god. 
cheeky fucker had me in tears then had the cheek to go on fb an say id upset him an stopped him seeing his son, which isnt true. i let him see his son i just dont want him unsettling him!
glad that willow (love that name) had a lovely day :) and hopefully some of those pains an twinges develop into something soon! xx

oh yeah, anyone who has me on fb can see ollie :) got tagged in a pic of me an him so made it my profile pic!


----------



## Tasha360

Ollie is gorgeous gem xx


----------



## DanaBump

wow....lots of baby activity this morning..making me very anxious for friday. can't believe i'm going to have a baby! a real live human baby! wow. just. wow.

i really wish we could afford for me to not go into work today or hell, at all this week. i just wanna relax.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

We will be leaving for the hospital in a few minutes :shock: IM SO NERVOUS (and hungry)!! lol


----------



## babybefore30

Ooh I want to see Ollie will have to wait patiently now until you are back at home


----------



## MissFox

Good luck eMmys! I've had a rough night sleeping on ythis bed. Its too hard! I just woke up to intense back pain and contractions- hopefully the cervidil. Worked some magic last night! 
GO BERNINA!its freaking early but I might have yo get up and walk


----------



## DanaBump

Emmy'sMommy said:


> We will be leaving for the hospital in a few minutes :shock: IM SO NERVOUS (and hungry)!! lol

i want immediate pictures! :haha:


----------



## MissFox

So I'm almost 3cm and 75%. Laying all the way down makes contractions hurt soooo much worse! After 20mins of babys heart rate were starting a very low dose of pitocin but I hope these strong contractions keep up and I don't need it! They said we would stop it if I get my own labor pattern going though. I feel like my water should just break at any second! Ouchy!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

DanaBump said:


> Emmy'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> We will be leaving for the hospital in a few minutes :shock: IM SO NERVOUS (and hungry)!! lol
> 
> i want immediate pictures! :haha:Click to expand...

You got it!! :thumbup:

Good Luck Missfox!! :thumbup:


----------



## chocojen

Gem sorry you are still having a rough time...on the other front though ollie is gorgeous.
Hoping all you other ladies are doing well xxxx


----------



## bernina

Baby Elizabeth is here! 6 lb 13 oz 19 1/2" long born at 8:16 am. Pushing hurt really bad but totally worth it. DH and I are in love!!!


----------



## moomoo

bernina said:


> Baby Elizabeth is here! 6 lb 13 oz 19 1/2" long born at 8:16 am. Pushing hurt really bad but totally worth it. DH and I are in love!!!

Congrats honey!! :happydance:


----------



## babybefore30

Many congratulations enjoy your pink bundle x


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations Bernina! xx


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats bernina xxx


----------



## helen1234

Congrats bernina x

Just finished my birth story if anyone wants a gander the link is in my sig x


----------



## SazzleR

Huge congrats Bernina! Team pink is catching up! x


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations bernina!! :hugs:

last word from sam by text about 2 hours ago, was her water was broke and she's at a steady 3cm.


----------



## Tasha360

Some piccies of bath time the other night x
 



Attached Files:







100_2200.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









100_2204.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7









100_2209.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









100_2210.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilgemsy

congrats bernina! :) x


----------



## chocojen

congrats bernina

Helen just read your birth story, love the pics and good to know water really does help

tash they are getting bigger really quickly!

Gem how is ollie today? hope the jaundice test was ok?

x


----------



## DanaBump

sam (missfox) is a 6cm and head locked in, hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## AmethystDream

Gem. Wow, what do you say about such dickhead behaviour?! :shrug: 

For as upsetting as that must have been (I'd have merrily killed the jerk), at least now you have a good chunk of proof of exactly why this arsehole can't continue to harass you and Ollie. That phone log with the police? Get it updated with a statement from the Nurse and security. He should not be around you and your lil guy. Jeez Hun, as if you haven't got enough going on!

How are you and Ollie doing? Oh and for some odd reason I haven't got you on my facebook... chuck me your ID Hun x

Berina - congratulations Hun! Also a superb choice of name (my youngest girlie :haha:)

MissFox - Just a matter of time babe, hope you are feeling well :hugs:

Tasha - Oh so cute... like a production line of small people cleaning :haha:


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Bernina! Will Elizabeth be wrapped up in her hooded blanket soon? x


----------



## DanaBump

not sure if i posted these at all, but got baby's crib all ready and thought i'd share the pics.

the last one is a picture that i bought to signify where her and i are in life. as she grows, the lady who makes them has more. love fairies and love this picture.
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









crib2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









baby.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Ava is here!! Born at 12:32pm weighing 6lbs 11oz 20 inches long with red hair!!!!!!!! We are on cloud nine!
View attachment 191545

View attachment 191547


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Emmys. She's adorable! Hope you recover quickly & are home soon. x


----------



## AmethystDream

Oh wow Emmy, isn't she a sweetheart?! Beautiful name too :flower:

Is your name now EmmyandAva'sMommy? :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

Emmy she is just gorgeous, congratulations hun xxx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Emmy'smommy! She's so beautiful, hope you're both well and home soon.

My turn tomorrow, got to be at the hospital for 7.30am but am last in line of 3 so probably won't go into theatre until lunchtime. No food or drink from midnight so I'm stuffing my face now!


----------



## lilgemsy

dana - looks gorgeous! love the colours x

emmys - aww shes beautiful! done yourself proud :) congrats! x

the sweet pea number is rising quickly now! :D

anyone whos had thiers, has any of you had like stringy / clotted blood loss from down below? or know what it is?
or is it supposed to be like that anyway? :s


----------



## lilgemsy

good luck for tomorrow loopy! x


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck Loopy! 

Aaahhh so many babies! I feel like I'll never be contributing to the total at this rate. Humph. x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Emmy she's beautiful, congratulations!! Xx
Good luck loopy xx

Gem, for the first couple of days it was quite thick and had a couple of clots... Had some stringy bits, like it was bloody mucus. It's also very stop and start... It went a bit brownish but then went red again when I started getting up and moving around more. Oh the joys!


----------



## lilgemsy

ah so its normal then?
ive been bleeding really really heavy lol. i used to anyway though with normal periods like i always had to use the pads designed for night time but all the time. atm im using 2 maternity pads at a time otherwise it just overflows too quick.
im really active though already because im always going back and forth between wards so that probs isnt helping my flow!


----------



## Tasha360

yeah Gem i had that too. Im still bleeding now, although its quite light xx


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations emmy!!!! she's just gorgeous!!!!!

p.s thank your hubby for such quick posting of pictures for me :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats to the ladies with the newborn babies!! Yay! Can't believe we're finally moving!!

Operation Eviction Attempt # 2 commences tonight: Spicy food eaten, 4 hours of straight walking complete, nipple stimulation done (and perhaps a little more later), now I just have to wait for the kids to go to bed so I can jump my husband. Our anniversary is tomorrow (12th) and what better way to celebrate than to welcome a new daughter, right?


----------



## Ginger84

Another Sweet Pea to add to the list! My :yellow: bump turned :blue:!

My beautiful boy Riley Jack was born on 10th April, at 1.27pm, weighing 7lb 9oz. Im a very proud mummy.

15 hour labour, with episiotomy and ventouse delivery in the end but worth every minute. 

Congrats to the other new mummy's too, seems things have been busy over the last few days!

xx
 



Attached Files:







RJ.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## happy_hayley

congratulations berina, emmysmommy and ginger84

had my appointment with the obstetrition yesterday and got my induction date 26th april i was abit surprised as it is after my due date as one of them said that by the 25th i would have had my baby but i think it is coz it bank holiday monday oh well it is only 1 day after my due date. FX LO decides to come naturally b4 then. 
(TMI alert) jumped my OH last nite and now my pelvis feels like it has been smacked with a baseball bat lol.
got a midwife appointment today. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Kimboowee

I had my baby girl on Sunday evening - bit of a shock as she came out quite quick but she doesn't seem too fazed!

Congrats to all the new arrivals and hope the rest won't be too far behind!


----------



## lilgemsy

congrats ginger and kimbowee :) x

good luck for the 26th hayley! thats my cousins birthday :) x


----------



## babybefore30

Congratulations to all the girls who have had their babies - I am so jealous. 
Midwife today I am hoping she is going to tell me I am in early labour (in my dreams) anyway good luck to anyone who is having babies today, I am going to have a little chat with my baby now and ask him to stop headbutting my pelvis and come out before it starts raining again. xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Ginger & Kimboowee. 

So it's D Day. Why, oh why, do I feel disappointed to still be preggo?! I know deep down that most first babies arrive late & at some point in the 41st week so I shouldn't be surprised that I'm still here but I just wanna meet bubs soooooo much! Had some really bad BH yesterday after cleaning for about 6 hours (nesting! lol) so was kinda hopeful that something might kick in during the night but instead they've totally disappeared :-(

I am also thoroughly sick of people asking me if I've gone into labour yet. Had about 10 texts yesterday from friends all asking the same & my mum rang me TWICE! Aaahhhh! I know people are just excited but I'm trying everything & could do without the added pressure! x


----------



## caro103

Morning ladies :)

Congrats to all the new mummy's!

We're having terrible internet trouble so haven't been able to keep up with you all. But wanted to update that i'm STILL pregnant :dohh:, after a couple of days of total emotional breakdown i'm feeling suprisingly optimistic again this morning. Had a v uncomfortable night but all has died down now its morning, as per normal pattern it would seem, but off to the midwife again for my 3rd sweep this morning and no doubt to have an induction date booked if this little guy doesn't decide to come in the next few days. So wanted to avoid induction and still hoping I will but at the same time I need an end in sight!

Hope you all have fabbo days and will try and update if anything happens but depends how long internet holds out! apparently we need a new router, which should come 2mo or thurs...fab timing :dohh: :) xx


----------



## caro103

ps Sazzle, there is something about hitting due date and still being pregnant, tomorrow will feel a little better hun. Though hoping for your sake your not still waiting a week on :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## DanaBump

miss rosie is here!!! CONGRATULATIONS SAM!! :hugs:


----------



## chocojen

congratulation emmy, ginger and sam......emmy Ava is so beautiful xxxxxxxxxx

Loopy good luck today

Nothing happening hear yet, a couple of times yesterday I had pain and thought it might be something but then did a big fart!!!! Off for a walk today and upping the EPO and RLT to the max now!

x


----------



## caro103

aww congrats Sam! :) xx

Hope all goes well today loopey! xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Sam! Yay! Can't wait for piccies & birth info!

Thanks Caro, hope you're right & tomorrow is better! I'm sorry you're still waiting a week on. That'll be me next week! x


----------



## caro103

Na really might not be hun, most people seem to have gone at about +3-5 days after EDD, my little man is just being stubborn! xx


----------



## cola pops

oh wow lots of babies!! I WANT MINE NOW!!!!
Congratulations Bernina and Emmys xx
Tasha they are great picsxx
Love the nursery xx


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations also to Ginger, Kimboowee and Sam xx
Can't wait to see more piccies.
Sorry I didn't read to the end before I posted last time.


----------



## CrazyBird

Conrats to all the new mummy's. So many babies coming at once. I'm loving the baby pics. :)

I'm a bit fed up that my boy hasn't arrived yet. He must be a lazy one as he has been in the same position since 20 weeks and hasn't moved positions, he always kicks on the same side.

My mums coming to pick me up and take me for a coffee and cake as I'm fed up. Mum will cheer me up. 

Good luck today loopy. 

Hayley it must be nice to be given an induction date, at least you know he will be here by that date. I will be given my induction date on Thursday ;)


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Sam! x

Ugh Ollie is starting to stress me out a bit lol. I just want him home but he really just wont take to the bottle! The docs keep saying he'll get it eventually... but its taking forever! :(


----------



## caro103

aww gem, hope ollie takes it quick for you!

Just got back from midwife, he's still only 2/5 engaged which I think is why nothings happening properly, his head just isn't pressing down enough . Anyway pee still clear of protein etc, and bp remains high but stable so all pleased.

She did yet another sweep and this time i'm 2cm dilated everywhere, and cervix is thinning, she said its still not totally soft but managed to do a good sweep, which have to say was pretty uncomfortable this time! and shes made me bleed a little but if it works I don't care! hehe.

Induction was booked for Sunday, just incase. And although she didn't promise anything, shes kinda hoping that I might go in the next couple of days fx'ed everyone! xxx

Off out for a nice walk again this afternoon courtesy of an invite from one of the girls I met at antenatel class, so glad I did that, they've been brillient support and have a feeling will continue to be so! xx


----------



## SazzleR

caro103 said:


> Na really might not be hun, most people seem to have gone at about +3-5 days after EDD, my little man is just being stubborn! xx

Yeah I've noticed that on here & my SIL & friend both went to 40+3 with their first babies last year. I can cope thinking that bubs might be here by the weekend! But no longer! Hope today's sweep works for you. x


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats Kim, Ginger and Sam xx


----------



## lilgemsy

caro fx'd the sweep works! sunday is an odd day to be induced lol. my hospital wont induce people on the weekend!

bit tmi but i have yellow thick stuff coming outta me today. anyone else whos recently given birth having this?
im a bit reluctant to tell the nurse since theyve seen my downstairs enough lately. fed up of it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I might be in labour!! It's our anniversary and my husband and I finally completed Phase Four this morning. It's only been about an hour and a half but I'm having strong BH that are starting to turn painful!!


----------



## vetti1979

im 4 days over today and have been trying everything, even relented with OH and had :sex: the past two nights! 

Been taking 2000mg EPO, 3-4 cups RLT, tried clary sage & lavender in bath and on tum with a drop of baby oil, spicy food but cant go for long walks due to SPD. 

Today I have a low backache, nothing too painful its more of a constant ache than pain so not sure if that is a result of :sex: with the SPD or something happening lol!. Havent had plug come away (to my knowledge anyway) or any blood as yet. 

Got sweep booked for friday so really hoping bubs is at least on the way by then or i'll be looking at an induction next week :( which i want to avoid if possible. 

Hope everyone is well!. come on u overdue bubbas! x


----------



## bernina

Sorry I haven't had time for a proper catch up. Will do when I get the laptop going. 

Elizabeth is doing great, she's a natural at breastfeeding and so far hasn't put mommy in any pain in that area. 

She already has her little personality and will only sleep soundly on me or DH's chest. I'm running on maybe 3 or 4 hrs sleep in the last 48 hours because of that. Hopefully I'll get some naps in today. 

Sounds like we'll go home from hospital tomorrow early afternoon. Just need to finish up her birth certificate. 

For those that are overdue I started labor at 40+2 and delivered at 40+3. Even though I was barely overdue I felt like I would never have her and her due date was a hard day for me, just felt like a failure. Good thing she didn't come much earlier as she's definitely not on the bigger side.


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations to Ginger, Kimbowee and Sam!

It's all happening now, ladies :haha:


----------



## DanaBump

i've decided i really don't want a c-section. i'm not going to be stubborn by any means but i'd really like to bring my princess home this weekend and that won't happen if i don't deliver vaginally. oh the things you start to think about 3 days before you go in to deliver..


----------



## Soulshaken

Congrats to all the new babies and new mommies!!! :happydance::happydance:

Brandi- hope this is it for you!!

I actually think I might be in early labor too! FXD that things don't slow down but it's been around 3 hours of contractions less than 10 minutes apart and they are strong but not painful yet... oh i hope they don't stop... it would be nice to have baby boy on his due date or the day after :wacko: SO NERVOUS! 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, we are all so close :hugs:


----------



## Kimboowee

Just a little tip - if you think you might be in early labour get on your birth balls! Both pregnancies my waters have gone on them!

And Im pretty sure sex worked aswell!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't have one, but apparently lying down for an hour was the WRONG thing to do. It's been three hours and I'm still only having uncomfortable somethings every 10 minutes apart. They're strong enough to breathe through, but not strong enough to be painful. At this point with my son, I was in full-blown, 4 minutes apart labour. I think this is false and I'm going to be pregnant forever.


----------



## jessop27

wow congratulations to everyone whos babies have arrived, the number keeps going up everytime i look! Good luck to everyone who may be in labour and hope you have your babies soon, tomorrow is my due date and im booked to see the midwife on thursday for a sweep and as there doesn seem to be any sign of bump arriving im sure i will be attending that appointment


----------



## jessop27

wow congratulations to everyone whos babies have arrived, the number keeps going up everytime i look! Good luck to everyone who may be in labour and hope you have your babies soon, tomorrow is my due date and im booked to see the midwife on thursday for a sweep and as there doesnt seem to be any sign of bump arriving im sure i will be attending that appointment


----------



## jessop27

oops sorry didnt mean to post that twice


----------



## happy_hayley

aww bless ya crazybird 
FX brandi and soulshaken

went midwife wat a wasted journey as didnt do anything not even BP as i was seen yesterday at the hospital if i had known that i wouldnt have bother going. 
quite achey in pelvis area and when i lay down get pain at the bottom of my bump it is getting harder to turn over in bed due to pain in pelvis. back spasms keep coming and going. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## babybefore30

I have also just been to the midwife and feel like crying baby has been 2/5 engaged for weeks and now he is 3/5 engaged I was so certain he would be deeply engaged by now. My mum has rung as well and said oh well May baby it is - I mean seriously how does that help, I am in agony constantly with my pelvis I fed up having to get up 3 times in the night to wee etc - sorry I just feel like crying. Sorry rant over


----------



## SazzleR

Aw BabyBefore I sympathise with you! But you're doing much better than I was at 38 weeks. Bubs was only 1/5th engaged then. Your baby could drop dead quick now. 

My docs just sent my reminder text about my MW appt on Thurs. How can I forget?! I've still not had my baby! Certain bubs will still hardly be engaged then either as I don't think my bump is very low. Induction here I come! x


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww sorry your having a hard time babybefore30 and hayley, its crap isn't it? But we will get there in the end. It will all be worth it when we are holding our bundles. 

Jessop hopefully you won't need the sweep fingers crossed :). I hated the sweep, hurt like hell but I didn't tell her to stop because I know giving birth will be 100 times worse. 

Bernina sounds like you have a perfect baby, that's brilliant that she has latched on to BF and isn't causing you any pain. 

Hope this is labout four you soulshaken and brandi :)

I'm a bit more upbeat now as have been out with my mum for lunch and bought some bits. in pain now from all the walking but hopefully that will help get bubs out.


----------



## caro103

:hugs:babybefore30, sorry bubs isn't so engaged, mines only 3/5 too :(.

Good luck to all those that think they're in labour!

I've just had what I think might be a bloody show :D, could just be the left overs from the sweep as she did tell me she though i'd bleed, but this was kinda gloopey too, not just blood (sorry tmi :blush:), also got kinda constant lower back pain and sometimes bump is tightening, oooh so hope sweep has worked today! xx


----------



## SazzleR

All sounds promising Caro! x


----------



## lyndsey37

aw congratulations to all the new mummies, 

come on overduers including me lets get them out :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, it was all false. 4 hours of contractions 10 minutes apart all gone to crap. I definitely think she's going overdue. I should have known better. I'm only 1cm and baby is -5 station as of Thursday. Grrrr... Fingers crossed for everyone else, especially the overdue ladies!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Sorry Brandi Hun, that sucks.

Sending tightenings to all the ladies who want/need them.

Was meant to be having a bit of a clean, passed out on the bed for an hour.... oops :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a really great conversation with my mother in law this morning. Our baby girl was conceived via sperm donor and that makes my husband's family uncomfortable. My husband's sister's hate me, literally, so much so that his one sister says that if I show up to her daughter's wedding, she'll scratch my eyes out and beat me to an unrecognizeable state.

Anyway, I knew his family was not comfortable with the idea of our daughter not being biologically his, but his mother reassured me this morning that she will be loved and cared for as if she were related by DNA. She understands now that my husband's decision to raise her is one that was not come across easily but that he loves her all the same. She went on to tell me that I probably will have to be careful around my nieces and nephews who are the type who have so much spite that they will tell her that he's not her biological dad, but honestly, I don't care. Anberlin is going to know, biological or not, that her Daddy loves her more than anything.

Finally, and this caught me by surprise, my mother in law asked me what I still needed for her "granddaughter" and offered to take me out next week to get those last few items.

I feel so much more comfortable bringing her into the family now. I'm so happy that, at least by most members, she will be loved and accepted.


----------



## babybefore30

Thanks for all your support ladies I know I am not even overdue yet and still have a long way to go but when you are so uncomfortable it really does make you feel like crap anyway going to get on with some ironing and just enjoy the last few weeks as DH and me, I am kinda hoping that if I don't think about it it will just take me by surprise one day - will check in tomorrow have a good evening/day ladies xx


----------



## caro103

sorry everything stopped brandi! plenty of time left yet before you;re overdue though hun, the fact you've had lots of niggles is a good sign she'll come before edd!

babybefore30, don't feel bad about being uncomfortable hun, pretty sure all us 'overdue' people were moaning many weeks ago, we;ve just upped it a notch now ;).

update from me, getting mildish contractions about every 10-15mins, mainly feel them painwise in my back but hoping this is the start of something, know its still very early days but it has already driven me to take paracetamol which i don't take easily, so they must be hurting a bit! hehe xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck caro! And all the other ladies in waiting.

Congrats to all the April babies! Everytime I see the thread the number seems to have gone up. I'm now two days more pregnant than I've been before so that's interesting! Turns out the day my son came was my edd in my head so feeling a bit impatient. Each day I do nothing and it goes fast and yet each feels like a week and I can't believe I'm only a day closer to having a baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

After 4 hours of absolutely nothing, here we go again!...this little girl likes to drive her Mommy crazy.


----------



## DanaBump

isn't that a good thing tho brandi? take what you can get! c'mon baby anberlin!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck brandi! Hope this is it this time! Xx

For those ladies feeling down about babys position and not being fully engaged... Toby went between 2/5 engaged to floating around not in my pelvis at all... Back and forward between the two for weeks and still came early... So there is hope! Not engaging fully doesn't mean theyre staying put forever! Xx

We got Toby registered today. He's all official and legal, yay!
DF and I are now looking at maybe having a welcoming for him when we get married as a lot of registry places offer the two at the same time.


----------



## gertrude

sorry for the delay - babies take up a lot of time (mainly of sitting there staring at how utterly beautiful she is :blush: )

anyway! my birth! sorry this is patchy it's taken from some other messages I wrote (as I don't have time to re-write it)

My labour was 5 hours induced labour - induced because of pre-eclampsia - shame the fucking midwives on shift didn't believe me when I said it hurt - they were idiots until OH a) barged his way back onto the ward to help me and b) told them that at the end of one contraction I said I felt I needed to push/it was different to the previous ones from nothing to 8cm dilated with no one believing you and no pain reflief wasn't my idea of how I wanted to give birth My offical delivery time is 1hr 17mins, though was only in the delivery room for about 50mins - it was so fast the midwife didn't have time to put her gloves on

Anyway, the delivery midwife (when they finaly realised and sent me to delivery) was absolutely fucking amazing, a 2nd degree tear (because she came all out in 1 push) and an utterly gorgeous girl later it really doesn't matter

My OH said that, they'd decided that I was being induced and therefore it would take x hours and wouldn't even consider they might be wrong. I laboured my way - to the point where think that made them just think I was a pain in the arse tbh. I had to be monitored for my blood pressure/baby heartrate and they kept trying to make me lie down - no way on this planet was anyone doing that so I just got labelled. OH said the same when he came back, he pretty much forced his way onto the ward after I emailed him just saying "Help me". They had me in maternity and all partners had to leave at 8pm no discussion - god bless his cantankerous ways as he got back on, I was moved into a side single room (as I was "making a scene" apparently), I got the gas and air to "calm the hysterical woman" and it was after my OH told them to examine me as I was having frequent contractions and they found me to be 8cm dilated already when they realised they'd fucked up. 

At no point did anyone tell me what position baby was in, and at no point did they try to help. 

In contrast the delivery ward midwife was out of this world brilliant - I asked what the hell I was supposed to do and her reply was "whatever feels right to you to do do it" and it just made me feel so much more in control again. I (don't remember) flew to the back of the bed in the room and laboured knealt up - whilst being monitored still - funny, I'm sure that's what I asked them to do upstairs 

Despite the crappy bits, and not being at home obviously, it was the labour I wanted - I was left alone to do what I needed to (because of no care at first, then because of the right type of care) and I had the positions I wanted - firstly because I just ignored their monitoring blush: ) and secondly because the other midwife just got it (they made an interesting comment when I said about being made to lie down that they don't see themselves as part of that ward because of things like that), I did it with only gas and air (of and the 2 crucial paracetamol from maternity ward!!), and I got the time with baby afterwards I wanted (which was because my BP went a bit mental so they left me to recover slower than normal which meant WAY more time skin to skin and time for a lovely bath)

I wouldn't change any of it - I would like to slap those two stupid MWs in the face though but I think they, and everyone around them, knew they'd very nearly fucked up - all the mums to be on the maternity ward were just getting up when I got back with my baby and you could see a few of them thinking "errr hang on, what happened there) so I'll take some happiness from that


----------



## lilgemsy

everyone seems to be having twinges and signs atm lol!
hope they lead somewhere for you all soon.

as for not being fully engaged, dont some only engage when in labour?

i feel like i should still be pregnant since in a way im still waiting for my baby. hes going backwards instead of forwards lol. yesterday he took 20ml from the bottle. today the most hes taken is 5ml. 
they have no explanation for why hes like this either. in the doctors own words she is bemused with him. they cant say how long it will take either so he could be in there any amount of time from days or weeks or even months :/ 
fob is losing interest as quickly as he gained it too... hes put going to the pub before seeing his own son tonight. 
ill just have to be a doubly good mummy and provide enough love from 2 parents which shouldnt be hard as i love oliver more than life itself!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats on your girl Gertrude! I know you weren't at home in the end but the homebirth thread ladies would love to hear how you're getting on. I don't think they knew you'd had the baby til I mentioned seeing it on here!


----------



## gertrude

PB - updated both at the same time :D I can't believe she's 3 days old! where did that go!


----------



## lilgemsy

gertrude - what idiots to make you wait that late before giving you anything!
well done though, you brave girl lol!
how did you find the gas and air? i couldnt use mine properly. and when i did i couldnt stop talking afterwards lol!


----------



## chocojen

Gertrude so pleased to hear you sounding so positive when thigs did not go quite to plan.

Caro sounds really promising fxd hun xx

Baby before, sorry you had a tough day big hugs xxx

I have been for a lovely walk again today with my mum, getting lots of back ache though....I think it is from cleaning the kitchen cupboards out yesterday and then tackling a bug pile of ironong today! I have also finally washed the babies clothes and put them all away.

x


----------



## chocojen

Oh gem sorry I forgot to say sorry that ollie is not doing what he is meant to, are they investigating why this is? xxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

not yet jen. just putting it down to being lazy but the nurse tonight said shes going to speak to the doctor because hes not that lazy. hes very awake and alert but just simply not interested in the teat. he always looks quite distressed when you put it in his mouth and tries to spit it out.


----------



## gertrude

lilgemsy said:


> how did you find the gas and air? i couldnt use mine properly. and when i did i couldnt stop talking afterwards lol!

well, given my slightly more interesting history (of doing balloons of NOS at festivals :haha: ) I knew what it could do and how to use it - but tbh no, it didn't help with the pain - I think because it had the regulator on it it helped calm the breathing more than anything else!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Gas and air made my hearing go funny... Apparently when I spoke I sounded normal, but to me I sounded like darth vader! And during the stitching phase... I had too much too quickly and thought I heard a machine which scared me so much. I asked my mum if a robot was helping with my stitches... :haha:


----------



## chocojen

Gem sounds like youve got a good nurse now, pleased she is gonna chat to the docs xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am so tired. I've heard of spurts of energy prior to labour but has anyone heard of extreme fatigue before labour?


----------



## lilgemsy

CottlestonPie said:


> Gas and air made my hearing go funny... Apparently when I spoke I sounded normal, but to me I sounded like darth vader! And during the stitching phase... I had too much too quickly and thought I heard a machine which scared me so much. I asked my mum if a robot was helping with my stitches... :haha:

lol oh dear, bet that was funny :p
i fell asleep when i was getting stitched!
they left me for about 45 mins after birth before stitching me so i lost lots an lots of blood and ended up too weak to stay awake. 
but then they stitched a part they hadnt numbed and i woke up crying! that actually hurt more than any of the labour or pushing.

i still want to do a birth story but itll take forever on this touch screen! :p


----------



## DanaBump

CottlestonPie said:


> Gas and air made my hearing go funny... Apparently when I spoke I sounded normal, but to me I sounded like darth vader! And during the stitching phase... I had too much too quickly and thought I heard a machine which scared me so much. I asked my mum if a robot was helping with my stitches... :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## loopy82

This is Loopy's OH. Our beautiful daughter Matilda Alice arrived at 11.27 this morning, weighing 7lbs11.5oz, 49cm long. Perfect in every way (though I would say that!). Not sure if she has mentioned it on here but Matilda was breech and quite big so it was decided for a c-section. Not how loopy wanted things to go but everything went really well and she and Matilda are doing fine. :)


----------



## lilgemsy

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=1976430295273&set=a.1601257636191.2082060.1378576220&theater


----------



## AmethystDream

loopy82 said:


> This is Loopy's OH. Our beautiful daughter Matilda Alice arrived at 11.27 this morning, weighing 7lbs11.5oz, 49cm long. Perfect in every way (though I would say that!). Not sure if she has mentioned it on here but Matilda was breech and quite big so it was decided for a c-section. Not how loopy wanted things to go but everything went really well and she and Matilda are doing fine. :)
> 
> View attachment 192035

Thankyou so much for the update and sharing your gorgeous girlie with us. Hope Loopy is doing OK too :flower:


----------



## chocojen

Wow congratulations loopy and oh she is adorable x


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh my goodness congrats to all you mummies that have had your little babies!!! Am amazed at the speed in which the numbers are rising!! Needless to say, due date tomorrow, and apart from pain in cervix as always, nothing to report here!!!! Moving back home tomorrow as we have our new kitchen fitted! Yay!


----------



## caro103

aww shes absolutely gorgeous Loopey and her OH! :D congrats guys :)

so pretty sure i'm in early labour (finally ;)), obviousily booking bub's induction date today scared him into thinking about making an appearance!

Contractions could still fizzle out but are now coming about every 8-12mins and lasting for 40-50secs. I've taken paracetamol and am going to try and get some sleep before they totally get going. I'd better not wake up to them disapeared!! Good luck ladies, will update when able :) xx


----------



## JakesMummy

Car0 - all the best!! Deffo sounds promising!! Send some labour dust my way please!


----------



## lilgemsy

congrats loopy, shes gorgeous! x

caro, fx'd they last and its the real deal! x

ahh going to bed fairly happy. just been to feed ollie. hes took 10mls and that was while half asleep and very windy! he seems to be positioning his mouth slightly better around the teat. hoping he cracks it soon! 
lol he burped an threw up all over me though so now i stink of baby sick an im way too tired to bother showering atm. gonna get a good nights sleep ready for another day of force feeding, night! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope this is it for you Caro! Unfortunately for me, everytime I've gone to lay down today, everything has stopped, but I've still got plenty of time. No anniversary baby for me, but I hope to see your birth announcement soon!


----------



## AmethystDream

Ohh fingers crossed Caro :thumbup:

Needing to pee so frequently is starting to seriously annoy me. My back is hurting, I just get comfy... then I need the loo again.

Tempted to try and get my chubby arse into one of Eliza's old pull ups :haha: Seriously though, it's a good job the bathroom is so close to our bedroom :blush:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats to all the new mommies! Love the pics!

Good Luck Caro..Hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## gertrude

just to give another side here - I miss my bump so much :( its wonderful to have her in my arms but that time just us two has gone and I miss it

so for those still waiting, enjoy every second!


----------



## MissFox

long traumatic birth. more later
 



Attached Files:







207435_209496482411105_100000522635396_763595_1607479_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









207822_209631605730926_100000522635396_764713_4518926_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









208204_209562965737790_100000522635396_764348_4240114_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









217200_209563052404448_100000522635396_764349_8036830_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









218191_209660199061400_100000522635396_765033_6579114_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DanaBump

Water broke, at hospital now with lots on contractions I cant feel, weee!


----------



## bernina

Good luck Dana!!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Go Dana!


----------



## bernina

Congrats MissFox, Rosie is beautiful!!!

Should be home from hospital tomorrow and will post pics and properly catch up. Can't figure out how to get pics from iPhone on here.


----------



## caro103

contractions have continued overnight, I've had v little sleep! they're now 6-7 mins apart and pretty strong but manageable with my tens and deep breaths.

Just having breakfast to give me energy then think midwife is popping over to check how much progress i've made and see whether could use pool.

Might not get on again before he's born now but will see how things go.

hope all goes well dana :) 

Jakes hope labour kicks in soon hun! xxx


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats gertrude, loopy and miss fox - love the pics
FX caro
Good luck Dana

i have been in pain all day yesterday and last nite with my pelvis feels as though someone has hit me between the legs with a baseball bat, woke up in the night in so much pain had to have some paracetomal woke up this morning and pain is still there i feel i am walking like john wayne lol. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats loppy and missfox, they are adorable. 

Good luck caro and dana. 

Hayley know how your feeling. Feels like someone has whacked me between the legs also. I'm so horny recently and just want to jump my OH but I really can't see that happening as the pain is excruciating. The only thing that helps is when I move around and don't stay in one position for to long. So I feel your pain :)


----------



## babybefore30

Miss Fox and Loopy beautiful babies. Good luck Caro and Dana. 

Miss Hayley and Crazy Bird I feel the same trying to turn over in bed is awful I feel like I have to do a 4 point turn, weather is really crappy here today so just going to play computer games and look out for updates on BnB today. Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## CrazyBird

LOL at 4 point turn. I agree lol. Its a mission turning over, I make a few groans whilst turning over just so OH knows how I'm feeling lol. 

Think I'm going to go back to bed for an hour. My sister is coming round for lunch so that will break up the day. The weather is crap here too but its supposed to be nice later :)


----------



## bernina

Let's see if this works. 

https://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/204726_1997009691438_1429362415_2341063_5814943_o.jpg

https://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/218430_1997013011521_1429362415_2341070_7783491_o.jpg

https://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/220391_1997010371455_1429362415_2341065_3448615_o.jpg


----------



## chocojen

Wooooohooooooooooooooooo CAro its your turn at last! Glad you managed to get some sleep and hope all goes well xxxxx

Dana so excited for you, good luck hun xxx

Sam thanks for the photos she is lovely. xx

Gertrude I have not got bubs yet but have already been worrying about how much I will miss my bump, guess we will just have to have a small age gap between babies!

x


----------



## chocojen

Bernina we were posting at the same time, your little girl is beautiful, I love that last one with her arms up by her head! xxxxxxx


----------



## moomoo

Congrats to all the new mummys!

Loving the pictures!! So cute!

Good luck to the ladies in labour!!

Nothing to report here... MW won't even sweep me til Monday, have a feeling I'll be here for a lot longer yet!! :nope:

my friend who was due on the same day as me had her little girl yesterday! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## DanaBump

Contractions 2-3 min apart. Still can't feel really anything other then the occasional gush of water


----------



## SazzleR

Yay Caro! So happy this is it for you at last. Good luck! 

Good luck Dana!

Thanks for all the gorgeous pics of your little bubbas girls. They're all absolutely adorable. Just makes me want to cuddle them!

Officially overdue today. Grr! Apart from a few BH when I overdo it & pains in cervix then zilch to report. Deffo in for the long haul! MW is letting me have a sweep tomorrow so FX'd that does something. x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Yay Caro-hope all goes well :)

Dana Im so happy for you!! Abby was anxious to meet her parents! Cant wait to see pics!! :)

MissFox- Congrats again, she is beautiful!! :)

bernina- Great pics!! She is beautiful!! :)


----------



## Tasha360

Great baby pics!
Good luck to all the ladies in labour, hope all goes smoothly
Congrats loopy, ill update list when im on later doing a bit of multitasking atm lol
Great to hear ollie is making progress too Gem
I miss my bump too, even worse knowing that im not having anymore :-(

xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

missfox - rosie is the image of you, you pair of gorgeous girls! :) xx

bernina - aww shes a little stunner! xx

good luck to all of you in labour today! seems to be loads lol. the numbers are certainly rising quickly.
anyone overdue and signless, im sending labour dust your way!

ive got the sniffles today so i cant really see ollie much. probs seems worse atm though since ive just been crying on the phone to mum and now gone all nasally and bleugh lol.

ive been trying to figure out how to post the pic of ollie off my facebook onto here but i really dunno how to do it on this thing. cant copy and paste :( 
not got many pics of him still atm because he always has his tube in and its such a shame to see. gonna have to get click happy with my camera soon though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still nothing here, but my midwife did say she thinks I'll go between 38 and 39 weeks. 38 weeks today so here's hoping!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Caro, ohh hope you are doing OK and it all goes smoothly.

MissFox - How flipping cute! You must be chuffed to bits with her.

Dana, yay to no pain! Sending positive thoughts your way.

Bernina, how lovely she is! I'm very jealous of you girls who are getting to hug your wee ones.

Gem, how is Ollie today? Did he manage to take much at his last feed? Tried a ducker yet? If you want me to post a pic of Ollie off Facebook let me know and which one and I can put it up for you, if you like?

Lots of crying here today, been a pretty bad day so far. OH has just gone to collect the older ones from school so I can have a bit of peace and quiet to get myself together. Why does everything seem so bloody difficult at the moment? :cry:


----------



## babybefore30

Aww Amethyst it is crappy isnt I had a day like that yesterday it all gets a bit much sometimes. Sending you lot :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! Thanks! I'm doing so much better now. I'm going to do a birthstory when I'm home and feelong a little better. Serenity Rose was born 4/11/11 at 11:21pm via csection. I was doing great got an epi at almost 8cm and they maxed the pitocin and my epidural stopped working. I thought I was going to die. When I decided to get the csection (no pain relief was working- and it felt like my pelvis was about to explode) the epi didn't numb me. They tried a spinal but it also wouldn't numb my belly so I had to be put under general anesthia to deliver. I made it 12+ hours of contractions and my original epidural only worked for 1 hour of it. I did damn well lol. When I woke up the nurse said there was no way baby would have fit since she was back to back and her chord was around her neck. Dr said that why I kept starting labor and it would stop and that she looked as if she was "done cooking" a couple weeks ago. 
Good luck to all of you in labor! Hope it goes well!!
Rosie is at 4.5 hrs of sleeping! She latched first try and she is doing so amazing with feeding that all the nurses are surprised! She will feed for one to 2 hrs at a time! And she sleeps pretty good too- but last night she needed to sleep on my chest to stay asleep but whatever- I got 4 hrs straight lol


----------



## DanaBump

Epi's are the best thing on earth. Just sayin.


----------



## lyndsey37

hi ladies, well im still here, had a sweep today bloody hurt too, if i dont go by Friday then i will be induced Wednesday but will have more sweeps on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday, so praying that she will come before Wed as i so dont want to be induced, fingers crossed for me girlies xx


----------



## UkCath

Hello

Holly Jeane Bradley (past minute change of middle name after an aunt) arrived at 4:36 12 April!

Bloodly painful, she was back to back and I can't say I had the nice calm water birth I was hoping for unfortunatley!

Will write a birth story later!

Cath


----------



## lyndsey37

Congratulations Cath


----------



## JakesMummy

Congrats Sam and cath!! I'm still bloody here, too. But it's only my due date today - I went way overdue with Jake so kinda expecting it tbh! Her movements are just painful now, when she stretches it's the worst stabbing/ searing pain and I just want her OUT!!!


----------



## lilgemsy

oh bloody hell. started typing a message an it just all disappeard!
frig it, ill come back later. ollie needs fooooood :)


----------



## jessop27

Due date today :) midwife tomorrow for sweep


----------



## lilgemsy

hope the sweep works jessop. x

amethyst - aww hun -hug- you should have come here and we could have had a good weep together lol. ive had bad baby blues today... so much crying! if you have anything you need to get off your chest then you know where my inbox is! :) x
also if you could post one of his pics for me then that would be fantastic! any will do, thanks! :D x

ollies last feed was appauling. he didnt even wake up for it. i tried everything to wake him but he was out like a light.
however, ill let him off this once as hes been a superstar today!
3 times today he has taken 20ml by bottle and had the remaining 24ml tubed.
and once today he took a fantastic 38/44ml! 
AND hes taken to sucking on a dummy!
hoping he keeps it up and improves a little more so i have him home before i know it!


----------



## MissFox

Dana had her little girl!


----------



## JazzyCat

One more April Sweet Pea born!!!!! :happydance:

Jaydyn Marie - Born April 6th, 5:28am, 7lbs 13oz, 19 inches. :cloud9:

After induction and 14 hours of labor, Jaydyn was born via c-section for failure to progress past 6cm. We are so happy to have our baby girl home, healthy and happy!! 

I am in recovery mode, so sorry I haven't posted sooner. My best wishes to all of you who have had babies and those still to come!!!! It is the most amazing thing in the world!


----------



## DanaBump

Thank you Sam for updating. Abbygael Leeann Marie was born 4-13-2011 at 317pm via emergency c section weighing 7 lbs 1 oz and 19.5 inches long. I'll get pics updated later as we did manage to grab computer. Were so in love! How I made something so beautiful I just don't know.


----------



## AmethystDream

Cath, Jazzy - Congratulations! :happydance: We have little folks popping out left right and centre now :haha:

Dana - Takes your breath away doesn't it? :cloud9: Congrats Hun, hope you are feeling well.

Ah thanks Gem, just a really crap day that wasn't needed. Fingers crossed that tomorrow... <looks at time> today is better.

Glad that Ollie has started to pick up, even if he was caught out napping for his last feed. Sounds like he is really getting the hang of it now, not long till he will be home with you :thumbup:

As requested... pic of Gem's little Ollie looking ever so gorgeous with his big eyes open:

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/dreamcatcherdml/Ollie.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

He's beautiful! What lovely eyes!
I have hardly any pics of Toby with his eyes wide open... Must work on that.

I'm having a rough time at the mo. DF is still sleeping in his pre-baby routine... ie 10 or 11 til 6:30am. He sleeps through Tobys crying then gets up and goes to work meaning I don't really get a break. Tobys has had a funny tummy so he's been impossible to settle so i just havent slept at all. To all you single mums out there... So much respect. I honestly don't know how you do it.


----------



## happy_hayley

babybefore30 said:


> Hayley and Crazy Bird I feel the same trying to turn over in bed is awful I feel like I have to do a 4 point turn,

i am exactly the same. crazybird i find the grunting as i turn helps a little lol still had the pain all day yesterday and last nite seems to have eased off abit this morning thank god.

love the pics bernina.
Good luck lyndsey
congrats to u cath, dana and jazzycat

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## lilgemsy

congrats dana and jazzy! :) x

Amethyst - well heres to hoping that you dont have anymore days like that. And omg missy, get to bed earlier! You need to be getting your energy up!
Thanks a million for posting the pic :) x

waiting for breakfast then off to give ollie his. fx he takes it!


----------



## hjh_1987

I have just noticed I am under 27th when i am due 26th and also I am team...BLUE! x
Thanks x


----------



## babybefore30

Congratulations to the girls who have had their babies. Gem Ollie is gorgeous especialy those beautiful eyes. 

Feel a little bit excited today I had a couple of contractions last night nothing like I have ever felt before so am hoping that this is the start of something even if it does take a week, I spent yesterday drinking rasperry leaf tea and bouncing on the ball so will be doing the same today. xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Cath, Jazzy & Dana. 

I'm still here with absolute nothing to report :-( MW this aft for a check up & sweep so really really hoping that kick starts something. 

I'm also going to ask them about when I'd be booked in for induction. They'll let me go 12 days over but that'd be Easter Sunday so can't see them doing it then. I just need to know what the longest possible is that I have to wait to meet our bubs! x


----------



## chocojen

Congratulations Cath, Jessop and Dana....flipping heck these babies are flying out now!!! Hope its my turn soon! Although they have now decided I am not overdue until I go over the 26th...wish they would make there mind up on my due date!!!! It has changed about 4 times now! Oh well, I am trying not to focus on it too much just want an april baby!
x


----------



## babybefore30

Chocojen I want an April baby to. Can I ask why they keep changing your due date?


----------



## AmethystDream

I was in bed, Gem! Just couldn't sleep. Hope Ollie took his feed this morning :flower:

Well I'm trying to figure some things out here whilst hoping that the little guy decides that today will be the day. Would go and sit on OHs gym ball but I have this terrible image of me sitting on it and rolling off like a giant weeble :blush::haha:

Pickle has gone quite quiet, which is only to be expected at this stage but still a little unnerving. Will keep a good track of what he is up to to keep reassured, I think.

In the meantime I am absolutely starving and seriously considering eating the entire planet. If the earth starts to shift slightly to one side, nay panic, I have just altered it's gravitation pull by munching on it :thumbup:


----------



## lilgemsy

jen, they kept changing mine too. annoying or what! fx'd your LO pops out before april ends though :) x

Amethyst - try holding onto the bed or couch while you use the ball so you dont fall off! :p
when i used mine i put my back against something and bounced and it helped!

Ollie is a superstar! 44ml bottle all taken from the bottle! no tube!
however it took alot of encouragement and massaging his mouth so still not excellent but its still an improvement.
so proud right now lol.


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats to all the new mummys!! 

Cottleston i totally understand how you feel hun. My OH doesnt help with night feeds either so i have the 2 babys to do who wake every 3 hrs. Demi is having a rough time sleeping too with teething so im also up with her and then jaimee gets up at the crack of dawn resulting in a knackerd mummy.Harley suffers with his wind too so is very hard to settle after a feed, im lucky to get 3 hrs sleep a night. 

Glad Ollie is taking his feeds better Gem hope you can get him home soon, think ive got a touch of the baby blues too :-( i feel soo guilty for feeling so upset all the time when ive got the most beautiful babies. I think its just the tiredness getting me down.

Ill update the front page later when the kids are in bed, ive currently got Harley feeding in my arms, Ruby next to me in the boppy and Demi hanging off my leg trying to squeeze on my lap too. Good job im good at multitasking.

xxx


----------



## chocojen

baby before, my dares make me due on the 19th, when I first had a scan they said it was the 31st then they did another scan and decided it was due on the 26th which is what they had been going off! When I had to have an extra scan because bump was too big they decided that he is due on the 19th and my bump measures perfectly for that however they are now deciding to go off the 26th again as the 12 week scan is most accurate!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats dana, jazzy and cath x x x

I had my sweep today and I'm now 2cm dilated. Yay! The mw said I should go into labour by the weekend. Really hope so, if not I will be induced on Monday :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats to all the new mommies and :hugs: to those still waiting! 

Here is another pic of my Ava from this morning :cloud9:
View attachment 192834


----------



## lilgemsy

omg tash, youre like superwoman lol. dont know how you do it! x

good luck crazy bird, labour dust going your way! x

Emmys, Ava is beautiful :) x

ollie didnt wake for his last feed so they tubed it all. they pulled the sticky thing off his face and left a nasty big red mark :( poor baby.


----------



## lyndsey37

hi ladies, a quick question, i had a sweep yesterday, all day today i have been losing a disgusting snotty looking discharge with brown and green in it, is this the plug and is this the start if anything? im so praying it is ive had enough now arghhh


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Sorry I havent been on to update, just to let you know I had Nathan on 10th April, 8lb 9oz, after 5 1/2 hours established labour and all natural at the end as we ran out of gas and air! Both doing really well and he's feeding fine :)

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting, hope all the new mummies are doing well :D
xx


----------



## AmethystDream

lyndsey37 said:


> hi ladies, a quick question, i had a sweep yesterday, all day today i have been losing a disgusting snotty looking discharge with brown and green in it, is this the plug and is this the start if anything? im so praying it is ive had enough now arghhh

That'll be your plug Hun. Fingers crossed that it should be the start of your cervix 'cooperating' :thumbup:

Ohh Congratulations Abz!


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Abz!

Just returned from MW & feeling so much more positive. Had a sweep & I'm 2.5cm dilated & 50% effaced. Woop!  I honestly thought nothing was happening so v pleased to know my body is doing something at last. 

Induction is booked for week tomorrow but she's 80% sure I won't need it. Phew! Might get my water birth!

Only negative from appt is that she reckons bubs is quite big. 8lb+ but less than 10lb she reckons. I wanted a small one for my first so I could get it out!!! x


----------



## lyndsey37

AmethystDream said:


> lyndsey37 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, a quick question, i had a sweep yesterday, all day today i have been losing a disgusting snotty looking discharge with brown and green in it, is this the plug and is this the start if anything? im so praying it is ive had enough now arghhh
> 
> That'll be your plug Hun. Fingers crossed that it should be the start of your cervix 'cooperating' :thumbup:
> 
> Ohh Congratulations Abz!Click to expand...

Thanks Amethyst cross your fingers for me :hugs:


----------



## AmethystDream

Fingers well and truly crossed for you. I know what it is like, was overdue with all 3 of mine. 

Best advice I can give is just to try (easier said than done) to forget about it. Get as much rest, sleep and 'you' time as possible. Eat some nice hot food and relax until lil one decides they are ready. 

It is frustrating, uncomfortable and I distinctly remember crying and joking about a self service c section with a butter knife :blush::haha: 

I started doing weird arts and crafts, playing online bingo and games (pogo.com) just to keep my head entertained, but nothing much works.

You never know, you could have a wee one in your arms this time tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## caro103

hello girls :D:D

Well my gorgeous little man, Alexander Daniel Martin, arrived last night at 11.55pm at home in the birthing pool! We are going to call him Alex for short :).

Will write up my birth story soon but the little guy ended up coming out sunny side up so took some getting out, lots of talk of transfer to hospital as things weren't progressing but with some determination on my part everytually we got there giving him a birthday of the 13th April (Just!!) hehe. After taking ages to actually push out he decided to come all in one push head and shoulder at the same time, then rest of his body so I took some stitching up and now seriously hurt! But he's so so worth it :). 

Feedings going quite well and we've even just managed a 2 hour nap in middle of afternoon! :D, will get some pics up soon! xx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!! 

Well dr just came in and gave the OK to go home!! Woohoo! Just gotta get my staples out


----------



## chocojen

COngrats Abz and Caro........ so pleased you both got the home births you were after well done ladies. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Good to hear you happier Sazzle x

Nothing happening here...had tummy pain this morning thought again it moght be the start of something but no....just needing the toilet lots at the moment (TMI sorry), my bowels have never been so active!


----------



## SazzleR

Huge congrats Caro! Glad you got your homebirth. 

Thanks, Jen. My bowels have been the same! For well over a week now I've been going numerous times a day which is v unusual for me. I'm usually more of a every few days kinda girl. lol x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Frequent bowels are good sign, ladies!!


----------



## lilgemsy

pooping more could be a sign... its your body clearing out, ready for when you push ;)

congrats abz and caro! x

im jealous of those who gave birth after me going home before me lol!
ive been in here a week now and still no sign of going home :(


----------



## moomoo

Still no baby :nope: I've tried being patient, that didn't work so on tonights menu -

https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/Moomooms/94c05758.jpg

and some nookie - OH doesn't know what's hit him!

Congrats to all the new mummies, please send some labour dust my way!!

Aww gem won't be long and you'll be home, you are in the best place XX


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations Caro !

TMI, ladies but <insert gratuitous swear word> hell. Stabbing pains right through my clit :blush::cry:

Oh and one of my cats has a serious case of the horn and has been wandering around the house all day mournfully yarring like a right soft sod. It is now wearing very thin.


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats abz and caro xx

Lyndsey that's definatly your plug, I've had the same the last couple of days. 

Lots of backache and period pains tonight so hoping the sweep worked.


----------



## gertrude

Good luck to those waiting!

For those that have had their LOs, do any of them also have difficulty sleeping in their cot/crib? I'm hardly sleeping :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

YES! oh a hundred times yes!
Toby will sleep anywhere except his Moses basket. Even if he starts dozing on my chest and I put him in the basket, he'll still wake up and cry almost immediately. He has to be fast asleep if there's any chance he'll stay asleep in the basket.
The ONLY time he'll happily stay put for a while is if he's just finished eating and it's worn him out!


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron wouldn't sleep anywhere but in our arms or on our chests. After 8 weeks of zero sleep we started cosleeping and never looked back. He was sleeping through by about 12 weeks. I'm hoping my wrap will free me up a bit this time if she is the same. Actually he would sleep in a rocker chair during the day so you could give that a whirl too.


----------



## moomoo

Yes my little boy wouldn't sleep anywhere apart from us, we coslept too in the early days. Def a life saver!! X


----------



## JakesMummy

Still here too! No pains, aches or anything but the leatest I will get induced is 23rd - St Georges Day. So I am guessing I'll have an Easter baby at this rate, lazy girl!

Can't believe how many babies have been born these last few days - can one of them have a word with Amelia please?!Even my toddler is getting inpatient and keeps saying her name whilst lifting my top up!

Amethyst = Your quote about your cat just made me laugh so loud! I can only imaging the noises coming from him LOL!!!

Ouch - getting sharp pains in cervix from Amelia stretching - NO FUN!


----------



## cola pops

Congratulations to everyone holding their little ones xx
No signs here yet :(
In fact the lack of discharge is bothering me.
Know how all the overdue Mummy's feel and sending huge hugs x
COME ON BABIES!!!!


----------



## gertrude

When you say cosleep what do you mean? Mine won't sleep on the bed itself :( not against cosleeping, kust don't know how!


----------



## moomoo

gertrude said:


> When you say cosleep what do you mean? Mine won't sleep on the bed itself :( not against cosleeping, kust don't know how!

You bring them into bed with you and feed them in bed. There are safe ways of doing it - think they might be in the natural parenting section (someone correct me?)


----------



## chocojen

So fingers crossed the bowels are a good sign! Been sitting on my ball all evening with legs nice and wide! Also pleased as have tens machine sorted finally, the pads arrived today, hope I can use them soon! X


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats Caro

Im just about to update front page, please let me know if ive missed anyone off i blame lack of sleep lol. Theres also a few babies who i havent got weights or times for, if youd like me to add them on just let me know. Also the ladies from America just check ive got your dates right ( dont know what the time differance is)

xxx


----------



## gertrude

*riddles over to natural parenting*


----------



## lilgemsy

i dont even know how my own baby sleeps at night lol. in the day he has no choice but to sleep in his cot as were not allowed to handle him too much so suppose hes does the same in the night.
i think ill be going home without him tomorrow. fed up been in now. ill still go an see him just as much though. 
been asking for painkillers since 8 oclock... still not got them :/ my stomach is cramping like fuck.


----------



## gertrude

Oh gem that sounds tough!


----------



## Tasha360

gertrude i cant find your announcement so couldnt put your LO's birth on the 1st page xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww gem, I hope he gets to come home soon. CCU nurseries are tough, especially when your baby was full-term. My son spent a week in there and I hated that he was in there. I hated having to leave my husband and daughter at home all the time, but I refused to leave him alone, especially after the nurses ignored the "No formula" order on his chart.

Come home soon, Ollie


----------



## bernina

Congrats to all the new mommys (spell check tried to change that to minnows!). All of the babies are beautiful. 

Tasha I don't know how you do it but you are super mommy! Thank you so much for keeping up with all of the births I know it's a lot of work. 

Gem glad to hear Ollie is feeding better. I know there are good feeds and not so good ones but sounds like he is getting progressively better each day. Hope you have him home in your arms very soon. xoxo

For those having issues with baby not sleeping well in crib or bassinet we had the same problem. In hospital she would only sleep on one of our chests. We thought it was just the flat hospital crib she didn't like. When we got home we tried glider which is more curved around her but still she cried. Then we turned on her white noise sleep sounds sheep and I am not kidding, less than 30 seconds later and she was out and hasn't fussed since. Works in her bassinet upstairs too. Miracle worker for us. 

This is the one we have in travel size and full size. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GKWA66?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1

Still only posting from phone. Sorry if I've missed anyone. Will hopefully work on birth story and start parenting journal soon. If anyone else starts journal please post a link so I can subscribe. I don't want to loose touch with all the wonderful SweetPeas!!


----------



## happy_hayley

good luck crazybird and lyndsey
emmy's love the pic
congrats abz and caro and anyone else i missed (sorry)

kept waking up last nite and it had felt like i had been sleep for ages but i hadnt must have been some deep sleep lol, pain eased off yesterday felt abit down yesterday quite irritable i was hungry yet i wasnt, i felt abit sick i hope i aint cumin down wiv owt.
OH not well neither he has a mild water infection and a chest infection bless him he is really suffering. got up at 4.30 this morning and didnt feel tired so put a load of washing on and going to start to tidy up in a min might as well. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## AP

Just checking in!

My lil girl Tori was born on Friday 8th weighing 6lb 11oz :) not only did i reach term, i was 40+2! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Gertrude have a look in natural parenting but I would also say don't get too hung up on 'rules' and go with your own instincts and what works. Good luck!

I'm 39+1, nearly a week more than when my waters broke last time and after a week of signs then a spot of prodromal labour on Wed, absolutely nothing. Not a sausage. I'm beginning to worry that I might have to fight a battle against induction at this rate. :wacko:

Congratulations to the new mums!


----------



## babybefore30

Morning ladies congratulations to all who have had babies and whose like they are on their way. I have had loads of cramping and shooting pains for two days now but nothing seems to be progressing, to be honest I feel crappy again today have awful acid reflux and just want to burst into tears at every thing am hoping that my time is nearly up as I feel like I am going to have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## SazzleR

Aw :hugs: babybefore. I bet those shooting pains are doing something. Either engaging the head more or dilating your cervix a bit. 

Well it looks like I'm in the 75% of women for who a sweep doesn't work :-( Nothing to report this morning. Again! Felt so positive yesterday when I found pit my cervix was looking good but nothing happening again is depressing! I have no plans for this weekend which is depressing. I thought I'd have a new born to look after by now :-( x


----------



## lyndsey37

oh its so frustrating isnt it, big hugs to all the overdue mama's, i got another sweep today so am praying it will bloody work or il have another on Sunday and they arent the kindest things either are they, but the way i feel i would agree to anything at the mo


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations to all the New April Mummies xxx

and good Luck to all those waiting to pop,

Are we going to have a new April mummies parenting thread where we can all post babys progress and pics or are we carring this one on?

about the sleeping ben feeds every 2 hours so spends most of his time on me , he will sleep in his crib but only for short periods, we co slept with alexs and now alex comes in our bed still from 12 on wards which we dont mind but there is defo no room for two so we are going to have to sort something out

:hugs: Gem lets hope little Ollie is with you shortly , i know i was in hospital a while when i had Alex every day dragged terrible but once your home u will be think how quick the time has gone 

Its Alex s birthday tomorrow, hes gonna be two ! it has flown over!
however i do think that Ben will be in 18-24 month old clothes before Alex is tho :rofl:


----------



## chocojen

Good to see you on here rainbow, its been a while. Glad things are still going well with both your boys Happy Birthday to Alex for tomorrow
xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats sb22 

Hayley hope your OH will be better soon.

:hugs: babybefore, try to stay strong, it's really hard when you just want to meet baby but you need to be well for when baby's arrives. I know how you feel though. Its crap.

Sazzle i'm definatly heading for the induction on Monday, i thought my sweep had worked yesterday, felt like crap and had really bad period pains and awful backache but it all disappeared by last night and ive woke up this morning with nothing apart from an excruciating pelvis :cry: Hope something happens for you 

Hope your sweep works Lyndsey, they really are awful, i took my mum with me yesterday and i was sqeezing her hand because it hurt so much and to think i wanted a birth without much pain releif, hmmm cant see that happening if i find the sweep so painful.

Thanks for the link bernina, i will look at getting one of those if bubs has trouble sleeping in his moses.


----------



## caro103

quick pick of my little man! congrats to ladies who have had babies since me :), wow we're tired, little man doesn't really sleeps but he's feeding well! day 2, although kinda day 1 as he only got 5mins of his actual birthday! lol, and we've already go poos changing to yellow!

hope everyone is well, i'm off for a nap while Alex sleeps :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw what a lil cutie! Congrats! xx

Just had my health visitor appointment. Toby's now 7lb 6.5oz... 5.5oz over his birth weight!
And, er, he peed all over the HV. :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

congrats sb22. 
Great weight gain for Toby!

Rainbow i suppose someone should start a new thread once weve all popped cuz this ones in the pregnancy section??

Jaimees poorly today hes got a temp of 39.7 and a headache :-(

xx


----------



## gertrude

Ooo it would be ace to carry on a thread!


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww he's lovely Caro congrats again.


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Caro, hes adorable :) x

Ahh I think we should start a new thread soon! Help each other out with raising our little ones like we helped each other through pregnancy! 

Im home now... without Oliver :( Going to still spend a few hours with him per day though. 
Gonna write a birth story in a min. Will post link when Im done.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Aww Caro, he is a cutie! Congrats again! :)

:hugs: to you Gem!

I agree with starting a thread to keep in touch with everyone and track growth and milestones on our little sweet peas! :)


----------



## AmethystDream

He is just delicious caro :cloud9:

Gem - He will be with you soon, lovey. Take care of you while you have a little time x

Hope you other ladies are progressing nicely <crosses fingers> Flipping frustrating isn't it?

Consultant this morning, the first time that Pickle has behaved and hasn't been flipping around all over the place. He's head down and although he isn't _very_ low, his head isn't free of the brim, so doc thinks that he may stay this way now.... pretty please little guy. Because he has been so quiet compared to normal I had to have another trace. He promptly woke up and kicked the hell out of the sensors for the next 20 minutes, so he is doing just fine :blush: I do have really swollen fingers, a vague headache and protein in my piddle though, so think I'm going to have to keep a close eye on things. A couple of contractions here and there but genuinely not getting my hopes up, been there too many times and it only frustrates me when it all settles back down again.

Another family party tonight (my family is massive), so I'm hoping that my waters don't go!

Right, caesar salad for dinner with some nice fresh crusty bread and some cornichons... Love to you all x


----------



## MissFox

Loving the baby pictuers! I had hopes of writing my birth story today while I'm on my mom's computer but I'm so tired now after sitting here for an hour. Think it might be time to go lay down again! 
Rosie slept for a 3.5 hours stretch and then a 4 hour stretch with 1.5 hours of eating inbetween. I'm not opposed to this schedule! Especially if she gains weight like she is supposed to because I really try to wake her and she doesn't have it! 
A parenting thread sounds great.
I'm feeling a little better again today. Never thought the pain would go away this fast but at the same time I'm not wishing it to stay!


----------



## caro103

My birth story :D, sorry its so long!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...rth-my-gorgeous-alexander-x.html#post10157266

thanks for all the congrats! glad to hear everyone sounds like they're doing well. Gem, I hope Ollie is home with you soon but seriosuly take time to recover from his birth before he's home! cannot believe how tired we are :D.

and yes we should def have a parenting thread! already support is needed, its just having the time to read anything! lol. Xxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Great birth story caro x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Since Ben was the first April sweetpea baby born ive started the new thread

i will update the front page as we all introduce our little ones xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/589236-april-mummies-2011-a.html#post10160045


----------



## DanaBump

not much time but i figured i'd post one picture for you. still in the hospital, will post more when i get home..
 



Attached Files:







216029_1600362541580_1611553069_1193797_7775292_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss.Miffy

Hello ladies, congratulations to all the new mummies! Just to let you know my little man arrived 13 days early on the 13th April at 10.07am. He is just perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xXx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ollies Birth Story :)
Just finished it! Its kinda long lol. Tried to keep it as short as poss though 

Hes having loads of scans done over the next few days... bloods, pee, brain scan, been reffered to a speech specialist (dont know why since he cant speak lol) errr... an some others I forget now. Hopefully theyll find out whats wrong and sort it!

Congrats all you new mummies.
Good luck anyone in labour!

Amethyst - FX'd that LO stays that way this time then! Needs to stop winding mummy up, naughty pickle lol  Enjoy your party hun :) x

Rainbow - thanks for starting the new thread! 

Dana - shes beautiful x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Speech specialists don't just assist with speech and language problems, but also with feeding/eating issues. If he's having trouble and inconsistency with his feeds, it may just be to diagnose why and if there's a physical issue, to provide therapy to relieve the issue so he can come home.

My daughter sees a speech therapist for speech and language and used to see one for eating issues.


----------



## lilgemsy

Ahh. I just thought it a bit odd to be seeing a speech specialist when he cant speak xD
Hopefully theyll be a great help then! 
It sounds a terrible thing to say but I really do hope they find something wrong soon for the sole reason that if they find something then at least they can get it sorted then.
Im sick and tired of playing the waiting game now.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey-- 

Josie's Birth Story 

here is my birth story. It's a book and I didn't finish it because I got too tired the day I started it. It's a bit emotional... so... just be aware. 

Just to add-- I ended up having a c-section which was the easiest part of the whole process. Sucks about the recovery time.


----------



## AmethystDream

So very pretty Dana, thanks for sharing :hugs:

Gem - Hope Ollie's tests go well, you managing to get much rest?

My waters didn't break in the party <phew> but I have been having on and off contractions all evening. Now I'm starting to feel a little more like I'm getting somewhere but I'm being a bit stupid.

I have to drop off the girlies when I go into deliver, if it is tonight, and I don't want to leave it too late but equally don't want to go too early, everything to stop or go to the hospital and they tell me to go back home (wouldn't be happy).

So I'm trying to find the balancing act in the middle, that's if the contractions keep coming, just about to start a timer on them now. 

Here, if you are interested.

Will keep you updated... this child will NOT be born in the Mersey sodding tunnel en route :blush::dohh:


----------



## lilgemsy

Amethyst - Yeah getting some rest at night but not much. I keep waking up loads and looking for him then remembering hes in special care lol. 
Hope your contractions come thick and fast now and things are go go go for you! Keep us updated! :D x


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies :wave: 

So I definitely haven't had time to read back through all the stories but WOW so many sweet peas born!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats to all the new mommies! 

Just a quick update, Dean Timothy Schlener was born April 13th at 1:42 in the morning *My water broke ON his due date the day before!* haha talk about being right on time :cloud9: He was 6 pounds 10 oz and 20 inches long, and absolutely PERFECT in every way :kiss:

:hugs: to all you ladies! i'll read up more later as we just got home today :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-04-15 at 21.05 #2.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Soul!!

Dana, she's gorgeous.

You ladies are making me jealous. I want to hold my little girl too!


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats sb22, miss miffy and soulshaken

well yesterday sorted out the hallway which took all day. i suffered for it last nite tho i have been in pain all nite which has led to broken sleep my pelvis, hips and back are so painful i also feel sick this morning i think it is coz of the pain took some paracetomal which has taken some of the edge off it but not all. just couldnt get comfortable for the pains. i feel so tired. OH came home from nite shift and kept annoying me with rubbing my neck and stuff i was like GET OFF bless him i know he was only trying to show love but when ur in pain it just annoys u i will apologise to him when he wakes up bless i feel so bad :oops:. im sure he will understand.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## chocojen

Congratulations Soulshaken
Thanks for the pics Casey and Caro more beautiful babies!
Casey your borth story sounds perfect, I hope mine is similar but in the birthing unit instead of home. Good to hear positive stories about tens machines, got mine this week, did you test it at all before the big day?
I had curry last night but no signs of it working!

x


----------



## JakesMummy

Am I the only overdue one left?!? Argh I want her out!! Off to hospital today to get inducement date etc probably the only way she will be coming out! Congrats to all new mummies - I shall read birth stories later!

Ps how comes Jake always gets up later when it is dh morning to get up with him?! Something isn't right here!!!


----------



## babybefore30

Aww more lovely babies being born, well I think something might be happening I am not getting my hopes up to much just in case but I have been having contractions since yesterday, they seem to be coming every 15 mins and lasting about 1 min they were not painful yesterday, managed to have an okay night sleep and have woken up to them being a bit more painful today but I am not going to time them now until they start to get really sore. Going to vacum downstairs and then think me and OH are going to go out for dinner tonight (if they have not progressed significantly) just trying to be normal in case they disappear. Hopefully I am in early labour. xx


----------



## SazzleR

No Jakes, you're not the only overdue one. I'm still here! And slowly going insane. I'm so fed up it's untrue. 

Gonna try another long walk today to see what that does. Probably nothing. I'll be here til Fri when I'm booked in for induction. I'll be gutted if I have to be induced as I won't get my water birth :-( Why is it all going wrong now? x


----------



## lyndsey37

oh ladies im still here too im now 8 days over due im so so so so so fed up cant bloody believe it, im booked to be induced on wed but have another sweep tomor and tuesday pleasse send me some labour dust i so want her naturally and soon :growlmad:


----------



## JakesMummy

Babybefofe30- hope all is well and those contractions keep up!!

I had my appointment this morning - baby is large apparently, well no shit Sherlock , we are bothtall and my son was 8lb 9oz. We were both big babies too, over 9 lbs so no surprise! Inducement date set for 27th April (she was due 13th!). 
I KNEW I'd be oneof the last few waiting!! Here's hoping to my waters breaking whilst in homebase today!


----------



## JakesMummy

Lynsey andsazzle sending LOTS of labour dust and sympathy your way!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm sending you lots of labour dust Lyndsey. It's awful for me so I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I know what you mean about induction. I really don't want it to come to that either. Hope your next sweep works. 

I'm ringing MW on Mon to arrange a second sweep at home. She said I could if I was desperate by start of next week & I am! The first one did nothing. No bleeding or anything. Was so convinced it would work cos she said my cervix was already 2.5cm dilated & 50% effaced. x


----------



## SazzleR

Labour dust to you too Jakes!

Maybe it's big babies that don't like moving. MW reckons ours is 8lb+ easily. I'm starting to worry it's too big to fit through my pelvis & that's why I'm still here! x


----------



## JakesMummy

They are just too comfy in there!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww bless lol, labour dust for all of you needing it! And hugs too... maybe I could squeeze those babas out of you all xD haha! x


----------



## JWandBump

*Hello  I dont know if your still updating this but i had my little girl Emily Jane on the 8th April at 5.07pm, 8lbs.  *


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats miss miffy and soul.

I love looking at all these gorgeous baby pics, wish i had mine too :)

Im now 9 days over due, so frustrating, my sweep oviously didn't work, been having lots of period pains at night and a few twinges in the day but thats it, oh and i'm loosing loads of my plug, surely that means something is happening?
My induction is booked for 8am on Monday so at least i only have 2 more days to wait.

Good luck to the other ladies waiting.

Hayley sorry your in so much pain, i'm sure your OH will forgive you. 

I'm going to read your birth stories now casey and gem :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

chocojen said:


> Congratulations Soulshaken
> Thanks for the pics Casey and Caro more beautiful babies!
> Casey your borth story sounds perfect, I hope mine is similar but in the birthing unit instead of home. Good to hear positive stories about tens machines, got mine this week, did you test it at all before the big day?
> I had curry last night but no signs of it working!
> 
> x

I don't think you meant my birth story... I contracted late on set pre-e and it hit very hard. I was told I could die a few times. :nope:


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats jwandbump

just finished cleaning downstairs i wiped all the sides down in the kitchen, cleaned the breakfast room table, polished in the living room hoovered kitchen,breakfast room, living room, and hallway and just moped kitchen and breakfast room. i am now shattered pain was alot more bareable but now i have sort of stomache ache i am so thristy forgot to drink whilst i was doing all that so not had a drink since about 7 and now cant stop drinking oops. 
OH did forgive me bless him i dont think he really knew wat i was on about when i apologised as i had to explain what i was saying sorry for i think he was doing it in his sleep lol bless him. i think i well and truely deserve a kip now as knackered been up since 6 and on the go since about 7.30 well at least i know it is done for now.

hope everyone is ok.
sending labour dust to all overdue ladies.


----------



## cola pops

I'm still here and overdue too, 5 days over and counting :(
Been to Westfield today to try Happy Feet-its where you put your feet in a tank with a load of sucker fish and they get the dead skin off, it's also supposed to be a bit like reflexology, and can help you into labour. Don't feel any different yet though.
Congratulations to everyone holding their babies, hope the rest of us aren't too far behind x


----------



## DanaBump

if i can share anything from my labor, it's that you don't always feel the contractions you're having. by the time i was admitted from my trickling water (not always a gush), i was having very strong contractions ever 2-3 minutes and didn't feel a thing (i'm a wimp, i feel everything). so ladies, just because you don't feel anything, doesn't mean nothing is happening. just relax, put your feet up and wait. you could just be like me, making dinner one minute and off to deliver the next.


----------



## chocojen

No Casey you are right, I meant Caro, sorry pregnancy brain!

Still nothing happening here, been bouncing away on my ball and trying to stay active although energy is rapidly depleting and I am so bored of cleaning now! OH wants us to have curry again tonight but I still have heartburn from last nights one!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

I really feel for all you overdue ladies,ive never got past my due date and know how uncomfy you must be. Big hugs and labour dust to you all xxxx


----------



## SazzleR

Oh bugger! Just sat down & noticed a massive hole in my maternity leggings! I'm living in these things! And was planning on wearing them for a long while after the birth (if that ever happens!) whilst I lose some weight! x


----------



## AmethystDream

I'm still here. Bum flaps.


----------



## MissFox

Hey girls just got my birth story done and up- here's the link of you want to read- but it's LONG. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...s-rosie-here-looong-story-d.html#post10170643


----------



## loopy82

Got home from hospital yesterday and only just managed to catch up with the thread, can't believe how many of us have popped now!

Am so completely in love with my little girl and still can't quite believe I made her. Definitely want to get a birth story up when I can, despite the birth not being in any way what I originally wanted and also a tough start with feeding and sleeping, I actually feel really positive about it.

Can't tell you how glad I am to see that Tilly isn't the only one who won't sleep alone, she likes being cuddled to much! Going to try getting womb sounds on the baby monitor and the midwife told us to put used breast pads and worn clothes in the cot to try and comfort her.

Congratulations to all the mums who have had their babies and fingers crossed that all the overdue ladies are holding their babies in their arms soon! :flower:

P.S. Here's Matilda ready to go home yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0084.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DanaBump

Loop, I say the same thing all the time. Just can't believe I made her! If I didn't believe in god or miracles before, I sure as heck would now :cloud9:


----------



## SazzleR

I'm still here :cry: x


----------



## JakesMummy

Hugs sazzle!!! Any consolation - so am I!!!


----------



## moomoo

Hi guys, just to let you know we had our gorgeous baby girl early this morning. She's called Florence Eliza and weighed a diddy 6lb7oz (someone on the same ward as me has a bloody 11lb2oz bruiser!)

Will post a piccy when I'm home and do up a birth story.

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats moomoo! You've given me some hope that us overdue ladies do have an end in sight! x

It sucks doesn't it Jakes?! Why don't our LOs want out?! It's such a nice day here can just imagine us going for a nice walk with bubs in their brand new pram. But they're not here. Grr! x


----------



## JakesMummy

Inknow, sazzle!! It's almost like they know how much we want to meet them and they are secretly laughing at us! I'm still in bed feeling sorry for myself as k have a bloody cold now really dont want this right now! 

Congrats moomoo!!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Well Pickle seems to have tucked himself up for the duration, so I can't see him making a due date appearance. Hope all the overdue ladies are doing OK, I know how it feels from my girls and fully expect it this time around too. Lovely blossoming chest infection too, how pleasant! So off to the out of hours soon to try and get some antibiotics, breathing during labour is going to be interesting.

JW, Soul and Moomoo, Congratulations!! So many little ones now. Is anyone else getting close, do we know? 11lb 2oz though... <crosses legs and eyes> Bet you were glad for a relative ickle one :thumbup:


----------



## CrazyBird

I'm still her jakes and sazzle, this little bugger won't be coming naturally, I'll be in tomorrow for my inducton. Had my last lie in today as won't be getting one of them for a long time. 
I'm in so much pain under my bump and baby's kicks and wriggles hurt now. 

Congrats moomoo and ouch to an 11lb baby, at least yours was a nice size.


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats moomoo.

last nite was a total nightmare i was in sooooo much pain the worst yet my pelvis felt like it was breaking into pieces then this morning i had terrible pain in my lower bump and the top of my bump and side it was killing i found it soo hard to move for pain it actually brought tears to my eyes made me dread labour!. i took some paracetomal at 4.30 but it didnt do anything. pain was so bad OH had to help me get dressed this morning bless him. pain seems to have eased off now but not completely gone. got my brothers wedding today so that will be fun taking my hospital bag just incase.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Tasha360

congrats moomoo! will update later when im on computer. 
Lovely day here today and we are stuck in, Jaimees still ill :-( 
xx


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Jakes, Amethyst & Hayley. Hope you all feel better soon. 

Good luck for tomorrow Crazy. You never know, the threat of induction might get bubs moving today! I know 2 people who ended up going into labour naturally the night before induction so FX'd for you! x


----------



## CrazyBird

Thanks sazzle, would be so good to go into labour tonight, think that would be a miracle :)

Hayley sorry your in so much pain still, its horrible, so glad I won't have to suffer much longer with the pain. I'm walking like an old lady, the pressure in my pelvis is awful. Have fun at your brothers wedding. 

Tasha hope your boy will be better soon.


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations moomoo! What a beautiful name x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats moomoo and all te other moms I haven't had a chance to say it to yet!!!


----------



## DanaBump

d'awwwww!!
 



Attached Files:







216863_1953080675861_1508006076_32127733_4792499_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chocojen

Congrats moomoo

Hayley hope the wedding went ok?

Crazy good luck tomorrow x

I am so uncomfortable this evening, think I overdid it today, weeded the garden and vaccumed my car now I have back pain and aching all over, cant get comfy

x


----------



## laura3103

omg so much as been happening since i last came on. (havent got internet in new house) congrats to all the new mummies and welcome in to the world little people.x

well still no sign of my little man been having twinges nothing worth talking about tho just wish he would come now as i've soo had enough of being pregnant and uncomfortable :(


----------



## gertrude

wondered how you were getting on chick!


----------



## lyndsey37

congrats moomoo, well im bloody still here, had a sweep today and midwife told me that the babies head is in front of the cervix and needs it to come round central but the babies head is very low - praying for a miracle now


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats to all new mummies since my last post and good luck to anyone in labour... its getting hard to keep up with now!
Labour dust going in the direction of those overdue! x

Ugh. Im exhausted and stressed and just plain fed up.
I need my little boy home. :(


----------



## JakesMummy

:hugs: Oh Lyndsey

I got admitted into delivery today, as I had high blood pressure , headaches and swelling on my hands and feet (which I have had for quite some time, so is normal) but they wanted to test for Pre-Eclampsia - Luckily my urine came back clear and so did bloods. Still a scary moment as LOs movements had severely decreased, so had to go on a monitor for a very long hour and kick count etc, she slept the first half, which was freaking me out, but then worked up a sweat kickboxing in me!

They decided to send me home and keep my original inducement date - which the Obstetrician doesn't think I will reach as she is ready to come, and the weirdest thing is, I am contracting but not feeling it?! My contractions were reaching 25 on the monitor but to me felt like minor tightenings. 

So that was my eventful day - she is still inside me, beating me up the bigger she gets :wacko:

It made it all the more real though being in that delivery room today and seeing the little cot etc :cloud9:

Hopefully next time I come on here, there will be more sweet peas that have finally made an appearance!


----------



## chocojen

Hope he is home soon. Think baby may be getting lower, I have a lot of pressure in my groin when I stand or if I have my legs close together. Still got back ache but it is constant so don't think it is the start of anything. Really tired and grumpy so gonna head to bed. Good night x


----------



## AmethystDream

And it begins.

After paying no attention at all to this pregnancy, the baby, the girls nor me, the SIL reads a message from a friend on Facebook that today is my due date and all of a sudden the texts start with his family wanting to be updated.

I knew it would happen and still I'm fuming. If you don't make the effort beforehand (even when we were ill, struggling and having contractions at 23 weeks) and treat us with nothing but disdain and disinterest, why on earth do you think you deserve the privilege of being informed about developments now? Stupid, self-centred, selfish bloody people. OH replied quite civilly despite my suggestion of asking where the feck they have been for the last 9 months? or if we had any news that he quite possibly would have mentioned something?

We want time alone for our family to bond and instead they booked somewhere to stay around here (they live 4/5 hours away)... they still haven't told us exactly what dates, we can't be prepared to avoid them then you see. I swear if they show up I may end up in a police cell rather than labour and delivery.

Someone save me from these people :growlmad:


----------



## MissFox

Jakes- one night while I was in I was having some that reached 60 and didn't feel! Weird!! 

Ewww TMI but I just passed a HUGE clot! I felt it come out! Gross! Lol


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck to those getting close and congrats to all the new mommies! :)

Off topic but my milk came in the other day and my boobs feel like they weigh 10lbs each :shock:!!!! LOL They hurt so bad and they are HUGE, but its not like they were small to begin with:haha: lol


----------



## JakesMummy

Really, Sam? Jesus, that is one huge contraction!!! I remember that disgusting feeling of a clot passing out through me - feels horrible!!!

Amethyst - I sympathise for you - some people (especially family) are so bloody inconsiderate and selfish. We have family that have just started ringing up to find out if she is here yet - Piss off is my answer LOL! I haven't spoken to them for years! 

Emmys - Oooh I also remember the milk coming in - your boobs really do go up a cup size, don't they?! I would get out of the shower and not be able to hold the towel close to my chest as nipples and boobs would be so sore like bullets LOL!!! 

There are so many things I dread like stitches, going to toilet, milk coming in, nipples cracking etc that I try to forget ! But in reality, know will be happening very soon.

Chocojen - Hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Sounds indeed like baby is very low and getting ready to make an appearance, hopefully very soon!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

JakesMummy said:


> Emmys - Oooh I also remember the milk coming in - your boobs really do go up a cup size, don't they?! I would get out of the shower and not be able to hold the towel close to my chest as nipples and boobs would be so sore like bullets LOL!!!

Yes they do! And although dh may approve, im in agony LOL:haha:


----------



## MissFox

I woke up to my milk and huge boobs and was like WTF they were supposed to get perky! :rofl:
Mine are on FIRE! I make a face when Rosie latches but my mom is aleways saying that means I'm not doing it right but its just the first inital getting them used to that again bc it hurts so much sometimes and other times not at all! Lanolin is my new BFF. 
Yea jakes! My contractions felt like small tightenings at 80 it was the pitocin ones that hit 130 that make me scream!


----------



## AmethystDream

Another little tip from my dear old Mum that used to work for me, when you get too engorged with milk get some flannels with hot water on them (as hot as you can take) and lay them across your boobs. They 'let down' or release some of your milk and the pressure, it really helps when you are feeling too sore and heavy to latch on well.

Oh jeez, I miss my Mum :cry:

Looks like it's going to be a hormonal emotional day, 2 lots of tears already and it's only 6am :nope:


----------



## chocojen

Big hugs Amethyst, sounds like you need them today

Jakes I hope you are right, I am so uncomfortable now and want to meet my baby boy! I have been talking to my tummy telling him that too! I have woken to a bit of a chesty cough today though so just had some vitamin C, cant be ill to push!!!

x


----------



## babybefore30

Well I am still here - contracted all day Friday, woke up with them being more painful on Saturday they then disappeared about 2pm and started again yesterday with shopping pains up by bits then disappeared about 11am. Since then nothing. I am bored, bored, bored I have nothing left to do at home, I can't sleep properly so today I am off to try a pineapple and a long walk and hope something happens, have a midwife appointment tomorrow but doubt that will make me feel any better.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Amethyst. 

You had an eventful day Jakes! Glad all is ok. 

I'm ringing MW this morning to arrange a second sweep seems as though I'm still here :cry:

Had a good ol' cry last night. DH thought I was mental! But I'm so uncomfy, swollen & had added bonus of heart burn last night. Plus I feel like everyone's hopes are waiting on me & the pressure is just too much :-( Really really want bubs in my arms. Sniff. x


----------



## SazzleR

Got a second sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon. But MW just said to me on phone 'ooh I'm surprised to hear from you, thought you'd have done it by now'!!! Talk about rubbing salt into the wound!!! Argh! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Amethyst and Sazzler - Big hugs for you both! x 

Jen - Hope your chest is better soon. Bad timing for getting chesty lol, aww bless. x

11 days after birth and Ollie is still in special care. He is improving though. The least he takes now is 10ml which is a big improvement on not taking anything at all! He took his first "fed very well" full bottle today! :D
So proud of him. Just hope he keeps it up!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

:hugs: AmethystDream

Thats fabulous news Gem! Hope he gets to come home soon! :)

Good Luck Sazzle...Hope the sweep works!

:hugs: to all the others still waiting on their sweet peas!


----------



## Tasha360

Sorry havent had chance to update the front page with the latest births ive got the sickness bug that Jaimees had so finding it a bit hard at the mo but ill try and get it done later xxx


----------



## loopy82

Have put my birth story up if anyone is interested. Be warned though, it's rather long!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-positive-elective-c-section-birth-story.html


----------



## lisaed

sorry it took so long we've been stuck in hospital!

Baby Thomas was born on the 10th april weighing 8lb 4

he is gorgeous and im exhausted :)
 



Attached Files:







thomas 1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations lisaed! :)


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations lisaed, he's gorgeous! x


----------



## babybefore30

Congratulations Lisaed gorgeous x


----------



## AmethystDream

Aww such a handsome little boy! Congratulations :)


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats lisaed 

brothers wedding was good except was in pain all bloody day with my pelvis took paracetamol with no effect really painful everytime i moved. got home last nite exhausted and in pain paracetomal did naff all again. LO moving around well was as if she was trying to stretch her way out which added to the pain. in terrible pain last nite brought tears to my eyes every time i got up in the night struggled so much so rang maturnity assessment ward for some advice and they said it is to do with my cartlidge in my pelvis normally they send u 4 physio but as i am 39 weeks no point as takes a couple of weeks to refer. doctor wont give me codeine as can make baby sleepy and as it can be any day now dont want to risk it which i agree i suppose just wish there was summot i could do do to ease it even a little. so i just have to put up with it for another week great just wat i need will have a word wiv MW 2moro as it is just soooo unbearable. i wouldnt mind but the pain is sort of constant whereas b4 it came and went which gave u a break at least sorry to go on. :cry:

hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## lisaed

congrats to all the new mums cant believe when i went into hospital there were 12 babies born and now theres 29 :)
hope everyones doing ok and Gem hope you get your baby boy home soon xxxx


----------



## JeepGirl

Just popping in to say congrats to all the new moms and :dust: to all who are still waiting for their LO's to make an appearance.


----------



## chocojen

Oh Lisa he is lovely, congratulations xxx

Gem pleased to hear he is doing better x

I have been so emotional and achy all day today not been able to get comfy at all and keep crying!!

x


----------



## AmethystDream

Oh Jen, I hope you feel a little better now :hugs:

No baby news here but "ding ding" round 2. Not content with the unusual barrage of texts last night, we had our first phonecalls from his family... just checking, of course. Funny thing was that the house phone rang and I bloody well knew who it would be, so didn't bother to answer it. 2 seconds later and OH's mobile rings... guess who?!

They genuinely think that a) I want them involved now when they haven't given a crap, that I'm likely to forget the last 9 months of complete disinterest now the bit they *are* interested in comes close? and b) That ringing right on the girls bedtimes is the way to go?

I am sore, bored out of my tiny mind and so bloody annoyed. I'm going to have serious problems holding my temper when they do eventually roll up. I just hope that I don't go completely mental but at this stage the thought of them fawning all over the baby (when he decides to get here :wacko:) makes me very very angry. 

Sorry this turned into quite a rant but I can't quite convey just how much I'm upset about it. 

For those who don't know, MIL is very controlling, plays the victim when she doesn't get her own way and will not listen to a word anyone else has to say. She will deliberately ignore decisions that we make and try to pressurise us into changing them by doing whatever the hell she wants to in the first place. FIL, bless him, is soft as a brush but allows her to continue on her merry way like the bloody bulldozer that she is. SIL is a younger version of her Mother. MIL and SIL can't stand me because I wont take their crap and probably see this as the time that I will be vulnerable and they will be able to get their own way. 

It is not going to happen.

And breathe. Lets try that again. <breathes> Nope still got anger sharks swimming in my brain :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## lilgemsy

Big hugs for you Amethyst.

Maybe we should introduce your MIL to my FOB. They are totally alike.
Fuckers! 
'Scuse the language, Im just in a horrible mood right now.

If any of you know anything about parental rights then please read this and let me know!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Lisa!

Amethyst- UGHHH!!!! I feel for you! ;OHADO;IHSOIWOIJGJ 
SERIOUSLY! Sorry - that's about all I can get out with that situation!


----------



## DanaBump

big congratulations to all the ladies with their new babies and big labor dust being sent to all you overdo ladies. 

:hugs: to all you ladies who need it. having a baby is an extremely emotional time for everyone, hopefully it'll all die down soon.


----------



## kennyb

Goodness me!! You turn your back for (admittedly) 4 weeks and before you know it 35 April Sweetpeas!! Huge congrats to all new mummies and fingers crossed for all the soon to be mummies (get some sleep while you can!!).

Sorry it's taken so long to post any pictures - it has been so hectic with the twins it's quite ridiculous. i shall have to ask Tash for some multi tasking tips I think.

Anyway here is Sam and Lucy ranging from about 20 minutes old to two weeks old

Brief Birth story is as follows:-

Arrived at hospital at 10am Friday 18th March - monitored for 1 hr then given some prostaglandin (spell?) gel - monitored for another hour after this.
Nothing happened whatsoever - cervix not even soft enough or open enough to attempt breaking of waters. Had to wait six hours for another dose of gel.
Second dose given at around 7pm - again nothing much doing - sent hubby home at 10pm to get some sleep with the proviso that he comes back for 6.30am.
No room on the labour ward for me so had to stay on the ward where they bring in ladies who are in labour waiting to be examined (it was like Rachel on Friends!!) - still amazingly even with all the panting and moaning going on around me managed to get some sleep.
Woke at 5am with some twinges - nothing my trusty tens machine couldn't handle, then examined at 6am by midwife who decided that waters could now be broken so off to the delivery room. Hubby arrived just in time to join in the fun - waters being broken - not a pleasant experience.
Contractions were getting stronger so at 2-3cm dilated (about 11am) was given an epidural (part of my birth plan and stongly recommended for twins). Unfortuantely the epidural left a "window" on the my right side where i could feel everything but I couldn't physically move as my legs were numb. TORTURE!! I knew that all the anaesthetist had to do was to adjust the line in my back slightly but she was called to an emergency and didn't come back to me for 3 HOURS during which time it felt I'd just had one long contraction with no break at all inbetween.
Anyway once the epidural was working as it should and I'd stopped moaning and groaning like a farmyard animal everything was calm once more and I decided now would be a good time for a snooze. Midwives agreed but decided to check on my progress first - er fully dilated and head right there ready to be pushed!!
Spat my dummy out at this point as I just didn't have the energy to push - baby was quite happy to wait so had a rest for half an hour or so before the real work started.
Pushed for about 20 minutes to get Sam out, they then broke Lucy's waters, whacked up the syntocin so that I was getting strong contractions to push her into the birth canal then 2 pushes and she was out.
Couple of stitches and and a couple of hours later was up and about having a shower.

OOps - sorry that wasn't as brief as I'd intended. Hard to stop once you get going.
 



Attached Files:







092.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11









093.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10









095.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









101.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9









122.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## happy_hayley

love the pictures kennyb

pain wasnt as bad through the night but it has started again this morning. got MW appointment this morning so will have a word with her.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## jessop27

congratulations to all the new mummies :) 
(((hugs))) to all you ladies who are having a tough time

quick update for me, im still waiting 40+6, sweep didnt work on thursday but off to see midwife today for another one and fingers crossed it will kick something off.


----------



## chocojen

Kenny Congratulations they are lovely xxxxx Sounds like things went to plan with your birth as well apart from the epidural well done x

Jessop fxd things get going after your sweep today

Hayley glad you are more comfortable today

AFM, well today is my EDD according to my dates (the MW is going for the 26th still) I am fully uncomfortable and want bubs out. Seeing the MW tomorrow and think I will ask if she will do a sweep, I am booked in for one next week on the 26th and I guess she can only say no. 

I klnow the weather is beautiful at the moment and I do love the sunshine but it is too hot for me to be this fat and swollen. I have not got any summery maternity clothes as bought for the winter and its not worth buying anything now so my ooutfits look very unusual!


----------



## babybefore30

Morning ladies, Chocojen I know how you feel I can't sleep anymore it is so painful in bed am going to speak to the midwife to and see if she will do me a sweep.


----------



## emmanem

hi there, im new and due on the 24th of april, been getting loads of period pains on and off for 3 weeks now, this is my first baby so im new to all this, anyone else been getting period like pains?, i want my baby to come now! lol, soooooo excited.
(first baby after trying for 3 years whoo!)


----------



## happy_hayley

:wave: welcome emmanem

my pain is starting to increase again now getting spasms in my back. i just love being pregnant at the mo lol. still not long now.


----------



## SazzleR

Jessop you're in exactly the same boat as me! I had my first sweep last Thurs and have a second today too. FX'd for both of us!

Jen I feel the same about mat clothes. I have nothing remotely summery! So I look odd too! My feet were mahoosive last night after a shopping trip yesterday with my sister. Want this over now!

Kenny your twins are adorable  I want to be able to post pics of our bubs :cry:

Welcome emmanem. I think I'm right in saying that period pains are a sign of early labour? But this is my first too so no expert! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Kenny, your twins are little cuties :) x

Hugs to all that need them x


----------



## Harleyy

seen midwife today, Baby's head is still not engaged :(


----------



## bubba no.1

wow!! so many lovely ladies have had their babies now :) I hope our bubba doesn't want to keep us waiting too long as I really want a cuddle :D


----------



## babybefore30

Back from midwife baby still only engaged 3/5 mentioned that movement was not as much so sent me off to hospital baby moving fine but I am not really feeling them so have to keep an eye on it if still not feeling as much tomorrow have to go back, had a couple of mild contractions while I was there so they have recommended sex to help things moving along. They have said that if I keep having to go up there because I can't feel him move I will have to be induced which I really don't want so after nearly 6 months without it (just because I feel like an elephant and not attractive at all hubby is going to be happy)


----------



## SazzleR

Glad everything was ok babybefore. 

Just back from 2nd sweep. Still 2.5cm dilated but I've progressed to 75% effaced. So it's moving in the right direction & head is more engaged. MW really doesn't know why I'm not starting to contract though. Wanted answers! Annoyingly she said she could have broke my waters easily today. Grr! x


----------



## babybefore30

SazzlerR how crap is that hopefully things will start moving for you. Midwife said to me that I am booked for a sweep next week and then they will book me in for induction at 41 + 4 so it will be 3rd May ( I really don't want to be induced so this baby best get moving)


----------



## Tasha360

Great to hear from you kenny, the twins are adorable. How are you coping with feedings etc? hard work isnt it lol xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Babybefore - why will you be booked for induction so early if you don't want to be?

I had mw today. All well, baby engaged etc etc. I've gad bits of prodomal labour for a week or so, so am hoping it won't be too much longer now.


----------



## chocojen

Just come back from a 2 hour walk, surely something has to happen now!!!

x


----------



## DanaBump

for everyone wondering if period pain is the start of early labor, you are correct. true contractions you will feel in your back all the way to your front, but if they're just in the front like you're starting your period you're starting early labor. good luck!


----------



## babybefore30

I don't know why so early I think it is just standard practice to be honest I can't be bothered to argue I am going to do everything in my power to get this baby out in the next 2 weeks but after that I give up - I have been having contractions since 32 weeks and they are not taking me anywhere so it may be that my body just does not want to do this. I am hoping it does not happen.


----------



## PeanutBean

You're not overdue til 42 weeks and even after that can refuse induction in favour of monitoring if you wish. Of course if you get so fed up you want it then that's a different matter! But you shouldn't feel you have to do things you don't want to do. :hugs:

I can relate. My son arrived at 38+3 so I've been feeling 'overdue' for a while now! I've had two weeks of serious symptoms including prodromal labour for an hour or two a week ago and for about 6 hours through the night last night! Clearouts are immense :blush: and have been for a good week, but no baby!


----------



## caro103

heya, sorry i've not been on for ages!

hope all the overdue ladies go soon! I ended up being 41+2 apart from 5 mins as he was born 11.55pm 41+1! so hope you ladies go soon and I have total sympathy Xxxx


----------



## cola pops

Hi, well had a sweep today at 41+1, she said it was a good one and she got the rest of my plug out. Will have to wait and see now......... If nothing happens I will be induced on Saturday morning.


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww not long till everyone has thier LOs :)
Good luck for all of you getting induced. x


----------



## JakesMummy

I am still waiting too! 41 weeks tomorrow and although the weather is gorgeous, like u chocojen, I have no nice summery forges that fit and it's a waste of time getting them now! Although I did buy a couple of vests last week. I know I wore them for a short which after having Jake so maybe worth getting some floaty cool tops. It was 75f here today. Hot for april!!


----------



## chocojen

Been uncomfortable again tonight with back pain but think I just walked too far. Hoping for some sleep tonight! X


----------



## kennyb

Tasha360 said:


> Great to hear from you kenny, the twins are adorable. How are you coping with feedings etc? hard work isnt it lol xx

Thanks Tash, yours are gorgeous too. OMG it is sooo hard with two babies, just not enough hands to go around is there. I'm bottlefeeding (formula) the twins (Lucy had blood sugar issues at birth - not sure i could have managed breastfeeding anyway!!) and I'm doing all of the night feeds while DH sleeps in the spare room. They are feeding at around 1.30am (4oz) and then again at 5.30am (4oz) and if they both want it at the same time i basically prop them up on pillows and feed them at the same time - the worst part is burping!!

They then take another 4 feeds during the day each of 4oz approx 4 hrs apart, I feed them in the bouncy chairs unless DH is around to help (he generally works from home but is often on calls) - the last two feeds of the day (5.30 ish and 9.30 ish) DH and I do together. Friday night is my night off - DH takes over all night and i get some much needed sleep in the spare room.

Sam now weighs 8lb and Lucy weighs 6lb 7oz so still quite some way to go before we can drop a feed i think. :wacko:

How are you managing with your two - plus you have two toddlers - you must be Supermum!!! What's your feeding schedule looking like?


----------



## Tasha360

kennyb said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> Great to hear from you kenny, the twins are adorable. How are you coping with feedings etc? hard work isnt it lol xx
> 
> Thanks Tash, yours are gorgeous too. OMG it is sooo hard with two babies, just not enough hands to go around is there. I'm bottlefeeding (formula) the twins (Lucy had blood sugar issues at birth - not sure i could have managed breastfeeding anyway!!) and I'm doing all of the night feeds while DH sleeps in the spare room. They are feeding at around 1.30am (4oz) and then again at 5.30am (4oz) and if they both want it at the same time i basically prop them up on pillows and feed them at the same time - the worst part is burping!!
> 
> They then take another 4 feeds during the day each of 4oz approx 4 hrs apart, I feed them in the bouncy chairs unless DH is around to help (he generally works from home but is often on calls) - the last two feeds of the day (5.30 ish and 9.30 ish) DH and I do together. Friday night is my night off - DH takes over all night and i get some much needed sleep in the spare room.
> 
> Sam now weighs 8lb and Lucy weighs 6lb 7oz so still quite some way to go before we can drop a feed i think. :wacko:
> 
> How are you managing with your two - plus you have two toddlers - you must be Supermum!!! What's your feeding schedule looking like?Click to expand...

Mine are formula fed too and are taking about 4oz every 3 hrs. i have to do all the night feeds on my own, i never get a break. My OH is very selfish when it comes to this :-( I usually feed them in their bouncers or the boppy pillows and as you say burping is the hardest part.
Demi is only just 12 months so still depends on me alot and isnt walking yet so it is hard you just cope dont you. Very tired though lol xx


----------



## SazzleR

Bloody hell! Think it's happening! My waters broke at 12.30am. Had two huge gushes! Only just starting to feel some pains but very bearable at the min. Have to see what happens! Will try & keep you updated. x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck Sazzle!!! :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yaaaay, good luck!! :happydance: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay sazzle!!!!


----------



## happy_hayley

good luck sazzle

my pelvis is still in agony. saw MW yesterday and as soon as she put her hands on my belly said blimey ur having a big one (thanx just wat i wanted to hear lol) then she told me LO is back to back and she should hopefully turn my OH said and if she dont, the midwife just turned around and said well a very long labour (thanx again) she said that is why i am getting so much bad back spasms. just my bloody luck. i am 4/5 i think is what i can make out from my notes.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## babybefore30

Woohoo Sazzle keep us updated. Happy Hayley horrible midwife I had one who said that to me a few weeks ago when I saw my normal midwife she told me that it was rubbish and he would be no bigger than 8lbs. 

A small update from me after feeling like poo yesterday, grumpy, sick and exhausted I have had my show this morning (well I like it was a show jelly like substance with spots of blood) so am hoping that this may be the start. Me and DH were laughing this morning as I said maybe he is like his dad and has to be on time for everything.


----------



## jessop27

good luck sazzle :) 
as for me had a second sweep yesterday and had pains all night which have come to nothing, ive been booked in for induction so will definately have baby by tuesday!


----------



## chocojen

Oh good luck Sazzle how exciting!

And baby before maybe you wont be far behind!

Hayley sorry you had a rubbish time with the MW it always amazes me how some people go into the profession of caring without an ounce of empathy for the people they are looking after.

SoI have still had no signs at all, seeing the MW at 11 so gonna ask her to do a sweep, she will probably say no as she is going with the 26th as my EDD but its worth asking! Will let you know later xxxxx


----------



## bubba no.1

how exciting! good luck sazzle :flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

Good luck sazzle!!! Hope everything is going well?!

I am still here lol! Absolutely no signs what so ever and I'm 41 weeks today - hope I follow your footsteps sazzle and my waters spectacularly break tomorrow!!


----------



## MissFox

I've got a little Rosie butt cuddled in my arms so figured I'd check in. Good luck Sazzle!!

Jen good luck! I hope you go soon! 
Same with all of you who have reached (or are just about to) your EDD. DH is such a blanket hog! 

Atm Rosie is going through all the emotions on her face- I LOVE it! She also laughs full blown in her sleep sometimes. I'm in love! :D


----------



## chocojen

she wouldn't do a sweep, having one on tues x


----------



## SazzleR

Well I did it! Rex Charlie was born at 41+1 at 7.41am weighing a whopping 9lb 1.5oz! Will update with pics & birth story when I'm home & not on my phone!

Hope it gives all the overdue girlies some hope! x


----------



## caro103

:happydance:congrats sazzle! that was quite quick in the end!?!



happy_hayley said:


> good luck sazzle
> 
> my pelvis is still in agony. saw MW yesterday and as soon as she put her hands on my belly said blimey ur having a big one (thanx just wat i wanted to hear lol) then she told me LO is back to back and she should hopefully turn my OH said and if she dont, the midwife just turned around and said well a very long labour (thanx again) she said that is why i am getting so much bad back spasms. just my bloody luck. i am 4/5 i think is what i can make out from my notes.
> 
> hope everyone is ok.

hayley, my LO was born back to back, though not recognised until his head popped out! my labour was long but totally manageable for the most part, things didn't really hot up until the last 4-5hours! good luck hun, you can do it xxx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations SazzleR, looking forward to seeing the photos! x


----------



## Tasha360

congrats sazzle xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations Sazzle!!! :)


----------



## jessop27

congratulations sazzle!


----------



## chocojen

congratulations Sazzle, nice and quick when he eventually decided to come then! Well done xxxxxxxx


----------



## babybefore30

Wow Sazzle that was so quick many congratulations can't wait to see pic xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wooo! Congrats Sazzle, that was quick! xx

Hayley, Toby was back to back right up until I was in labour. The only way I could handle the contractions was bent forward and swaying my hips... which actually turned him over! So definitely try leaning forward as much as you can, it works!


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations sazzle!!! :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Yay congratulations sazzle!!! Was hoping to come on here and see the good news! That was quick! Can't wait to read birth story and see pics!

I saw midwife today probably the least exciting appointment as it was the usual bp, urine and lay checks. Everything is fine, didn't have sweep as cervix is tilted back ( I have always suffered from tilted womb/cervix) so will be trying again on Monday . Still have my induction date of Wednesday 27th April - no doubt I'll be reaching it!!!


----------



## AmethystDream

Yay Sazzle! Congratulations, can't wait to see lil Rex :)

I'm still here too, Jakes, but I lost a little bit of plug earlier. Nowt else going on, mind :haha:


----------



## bernina

Sorry haven't been on here much lately, so hard to find a free minute to use the computer. Just wanted to say congratulations to all the new April mommies!!! Please make sure to join us over on the April Mummies thread that Rainbow started.

For all those still waiting and especially those overdue, sending lots of labor vibes your way for a quick and speedy delivery to a healthy bundle of joy. 

:hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

I am actually envious of your lost plug, Amethyst! Haha!!!

There can't be that many of us left? Anyone heard from Cami or reeds? It seems like ages ago they had their babies!

Ooh I spot a bit of tumbleweed drifting across the room...humph.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It was determined today that my baby is never coming. I had made more progress at 36 weeks with both my kids than I have at 39 weeks with this baby. I had my midwife appointment today and my cervix is still 3cm long, but soft, 2cm dilated, posterior but moving forward, and baby is -3 station.

I'm going to be pregnant at freaking Christmas at this rate.


----------



## cola pops

Well done Sazzle xxx
Fingers crossed for the rest of us soon xx


----------



## DanaBump

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm going to be pregnant at freaking Christmas at this rate.

:rofl:


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Sazzle :) x

Im too tired to be assed writing anything else really lol. meh.


----------



## AmethystDream

JakesMummy said:


> I am actually envious of your lost plug, Amethyst! Haha!!!
> 
> There can't be that many of us left? Anyone heard from Cami or reeds? It seems like ages ago they had their babies!
> 
> Ooh I spot a bit of tumbleweed drifting across the room...humph.

OH nearly wet himself laughing at me. Called from my Dad's loo and he comes to see me only to find me brandishing what looks like a little bit of snot on the loo roll :blush::dohh: It's a good job he loves me the way he does :haha:

It was only a little but it got me all hopeful... now nothing, lol! 

Tumbleweed you say....?

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/dreamcatcherdml/tumbleweed2.gif


----------



## JakesMummy

HAHAHA!!! Love the tumbleweed animation!!! That is so us, left in this place alone, STILL waiting for our babies! 

I keep checking the loo roll hoping for a piece of mucus - how exciting my life has become!

I can hardly believe I am still up at this time of night - I just ate a freakin chocolate cookie and now baby has gone nuts..I shall be getting zero sleep at this rate!


----------



## MissFox

I really thought the hip pain would be a little better after having miss Rosie out. My hip continues to pop and grind and spasm when I try to lift it. I really hope it goes away soon but I guess it could be from Rosie getting stuck? 

Really hope you overdue girls have your LOs soon!
Congrats Sazzle- I do'nt remember if I've posted it yet since I've been updating and following posts on my phone.


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats sazzle!!

pain is still bad alittle concerned as LO aint moving as much as normal could this have anything to do with her position maybe i just aint feeling them? if carries on will ring up maternity and ask for advice. she didnt even seem to move after i had chocolate which is unusual quite worried.


----------



## smeej

Hi Ladies,

not been in for a while so not had a chance to catch up properly.

#however, BIG Congrats to all the new arrivals! Lots of beautiful bundles :)
Also lots of luck and patience to all of you who ae still waiting on yours to arrive xx

Unfortunately Eva is still in the Special care baby unit- we've kind of taken 2 steps forward and 3 steps back as we were hoping to get home last week - however She's not tolerating her feeds well and is being sick lots and is not a happy bunny :( they aren't sure of the exact cause so it's a lot of trial and error with different amounts of milk over different time periods etc , and it's having to be done by tube just now as otherwise she's not taking enough on and will drop more weight - so until they get to the bottom of why it's happening and what can be done to resolve it , then getting her weight and feeds established she will be staying in hospital. We just want her to get better soon x x

It's obviously not the start we had hoped for, and it is so difficult to go home without her every night - but we are just trying to stay positive and look forward.

xx


----------



## loopy82

I hope things get better for you and Eva soon Smeej, must be so difficult for you x :hugs:


----------



## JakesMummy

Ok woke up this morning with period pain andmild contractions in lowerabdomen ranging 20 mins apart and lasting 30 seconds, they petered off for awhile but have come back. I don't expect it to happen too soon but I hope this is very early labour and not a cruel joke!!!


----------



## chocojen

Good luck Jakes xxxxxxxxxxxx

Smej it must be so hard for you, sending calorific hugs Evas way xxx

Bernina love your new picture, Elizabeth is beautiful

Gem any news on Ollie?

AFM today is the day I want this baby out! If he comes today OH can have 3 weeks off thanks to all the bank holidays!!! Not had any signs though so think it is doubtful! Going for another walk this afternoon and may try and convince OH to go for another one this evening too!

xxxx


----------



## michelle&neo

laura3103 said:


> omg so much as been happening since i last came on. (havent got internet in new house) congrats to all the new mummies and welcome in to the world little people.x
> 
> well still no sign of my little man been having twinges nothing worth talking about tho just wish he would come now as i've soo had enough of being pregnant and uncomfortable :(

just to let you all know im lauras sister 
she has gone in to hospial to be started off today waill let you know what happens x:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Good luck Laura!!!


----------



## gertrude

good luck to everyone still waiting in here :) I'm afraid the LO makes it difficult to check so many threads! can't wait till we're all in the april mummies thread!

hope anyone who is having pains is having productive ones and that all your LO's have packed up and are ready to leave their current homes!

xxx


----------



## caro103

Good luck those still waiting! not too much longer now, the end is def insight xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good luck Laura! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Smeej sounds like we're in the same situation with our babies. Its horrible isnt it! 

Ollie is improving now though quite a bit. He seems to be taking at least 2 full bottles on his own per day now... only thing is he has to have 8 lol. So still a long way off but hes also come a long way since he was born. 
Im seriously so very proud of him :)

Here he is, taken earlier today after he had a good stretch and I finally got him to sleep after 5 hours of been awake xD
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216146_1999609314734_1378576220_32302046_7450191_n.jpg


----------



## AmethystDream

Smeej, so sorry to her that Eva isn't well. I hope they get to the bottom of the problem very soon and get her home to her family ASAP :flower:

Jakes.... ohhh! Fingers crossed that this is it for you, good luck Hun!

Laura, good luck! Thanks for the update Michelle.

Gem - Ollie is looking gorgeous and doing so well. You managing to take care of yourself too?

Pains on and off here but with little regularity, so frustrating. A little more plug but didn't get anywhere near as excited this time :blush:

Hope you are all doing well, ladies x


----------



## jessop27

Just to update

This morning i had my homebirth :) my gorgeous little man arrived at 06:19 weighing 8lb 0.5oz at 40+9 we have called him Ritchie Michael :)

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll310/jessop27/048-2.jpg


----------



## cola pops

Good luck Laura and Jakes x
Gem- Ollie is gorgeous x
Smeej- Hope Eva is home soon x
Congratulations Jessop, He is adorable x
AFM-I go in at 8 am tomorrow for induction, so hopefully will have news soon xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations jessop27!! :)

Good Luck with your induction cola pops! :)


----------



## camerashy

hi had my lil girl 17th april (was due the 11th).......weight 8lb 3 oz born @ 3.55pm


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Camerashy, that was my due date! x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations Camerashy!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Camerashy1!!


----------



## Tasha360

congrats jessop27 and camerashy xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Congratulations to Jessop and Camerashy :flower:

Good luck, Cola!

I'm still here... anyone else?


----------



## JakesMummy

Had my little girl, Amelia Grace on the 21st April weighing 7lb13oz! Went 8 days overdue but went naturally thank goodness!! Woke up at 8am with period pain. By 2 pm things started heating up and contractions were 6/7 minutes apart lasting 45 secs. At this point I'm gripping onto walls and swearing at dean lol !! Rung delivery who told me to wait until there were 5 mins apart . That was literally 10 mins after putting the phone down. Ended up having 3 contractions in 10 minute journey to hospital - an embarrassing one in carpark where the whole world decided to be there and witness howling woman in labour ! Was 5cm when I had examination at 7.06om and by 8.26pm I gave birth! Surprised myself By using just gas and air with breathing techniques. I pushed her out in 6 minute so tore in the same place as last time. Will do a birth story when I haven't got a determined little baby on my chest! C u all over in April mummies thread! Congrats jessop!


----------



## JakesMummy

Congrats to camera shy too! All the nest for induction cola!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats to the new mummies!

I had a giant bloody show in the night so things are finally getting somewhere for me.


----------



## happy_hayley

cograts jessop, camerashy and jakes
hope cola is ok wonder if she's had hers yet 

well yesterday i was having braxton hix well bad i was having them one after another if was weird some of them were quite pain so just rang ward for advice she said it is normal. but if i my waters break or if i start to bleed then give them another ring. think i might have started to lose my plug which is a good sign. had a good :sex: with OH no effect just more braxtons lol.
i have never had braxtons like this before it is just continuous as if on one of the belly machines where u get a little shock on ur belly to tone it up lol.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## chocojen

Congrats camarashy, jessop and Jakes

Good luck cola pops

Amysthest I'm still here! No sign of anything happening either......not even a tiny little show! I am so bored of waiting and it really feels like everyone else is over in the mummies group, not many of us sweetpeas left now! 

Hayley hope this is the start of something for you 

We are having a barbecue this afternoon with lots of OH family coming over....maybe bubs is planning on a dramatic arrival with everyone present!

xx


----------



## laura3103

Hi girls haven't been on much as I don't have internet in me new house yet but thought I should let u all know that I had my little boy yesterday afternoon at 17.26 by emergency c section and he weighted 6lb 14oz.

I had to be induced as my blood pressure started to raise and it all happened very quickly I was beggin for a sweep and then the consultant came in and said we are inducing u now whoo hoo.

Well didn't happen how I liked as little man was being very naughty he had his arm and hand over his head so he looked like superman inside me so there was nop prrssure on my cervix meanin I wasn't dilating theuy gove me the hormone drip and I dilated 1cm in 6 hours and everyone that checked me could feel his hand he even grabbed the midwifes finger when she tried to see what was going on it scared her lol. In the end I couldn't take anymore and they decided a c section was needed as he was clawing at my cervix with every contraction.

Even when they tried to pull him out on the op table he was holding onto me cervix for dear life like he didn't. Want to come out. 

He's here now anyway and worth every second of pain I now have the man of my dreams in my life and my princess life can't get much better!!


Sorry its long and prob don't even make sense as I've just had me morphine lol.


----------



## babybefore30

Congrats to all the new mummies I gave birth to Daniel on 21st April at 03.16 after an extremely quick birth weighing 7lbs 3oz . We were home by 1 pm that afternoon.Will do a proper birth story in a few days. To all the overdue mummies don't lose hope your LO will be here soon. X


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations laura3103 and babybefore30!! :)

:hugs: to those still waiting on their sweet peas!


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations babybefore30! x


----------



## loopy82

and congratulations laura3103! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So who is still in here?


----------



## AmethystDream

<raises hand>

Congratulations new Mummies :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I suppose I raise my hand too, lol.


----------



## AmethystDream

Seriously fed up today. Having a bit of an emotional, hormonal sulk :blush:

How you holding up, Brandi?


----------



## MissFox

Congrats new moms! 

I really hope you girls have your LOs soon!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi ladies

My gorgeous little man was born on tues 19.04.11 and weighed 8lb 3.5oz. He was born via emergency c section after making it to fully dilated but his heart rate was dropping and they needed to get him out quick. I had to be put to sleep as my epidural had stopped working on one side. We are so in love :) will post some pics soon. 

Congrats to all the new mummies and good luck to those waiting. For those still waiting get your sleep in now as I have had about 14 hours since Monday when I was induced. 

I'm still breastfeeding, such hard work, but should hopefully be easier when I start expressing as other half can help. At the moment I just feel like a cow. 

xx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Crazybird! My epidural stopped working too and a spinal also didn't work so I was put to sleep too- scary stuff!


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations crazybird! x


----------



## CrazyBird

Forgot to say we called him George.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Crazybird!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Posted this in the April mummies but wanted to show those of you who are left here too <3
 



Attached Files:







205705_210614855632601_100000522635396_772068_3018905_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 6









217027_211395548887865_100000522635396_777982_7036790_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6









217236_211775322183221_100000522635396_780609_544866_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









224445_212195468807873_100000522635396_784282_2203396_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DanaBump

MissFox said:


> Congrats Crazybird! My epidural stopped working too and a spinal also didn't work so I was put to sleep too- scary stuff!

my epi stopped working right before i was being wheeled in for my c section. the spinal stopped working midway thru my surgery so i got all kinds of drugs to the max once abby was taken out and i still felt the last final stitches. once i got back into my room, i was in tears from the pain so they gave me IV pain meds. labor pain is nothing compared to c section pain when the meds don't work.

her sweet lil face is worth every minute of it.


----------



## CrazyBird

Missfox I thought of you when they said I would have to be put to sleep, remembered you saying about your epi not working.
It was scary and also annoying as I was ready to push, just glad I have my little man.


----------



## CrazyBird

Dana I agree their gorgeous face is worth every minute of pain and I would do it again tomorrow.


----------



## MissFox

Worth every single minute!!! Even my ever leaking incision lol


----------



## caro103

Congrats to all the new mummy's!

Hope those left join us v v soon!

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Pretty sure I've started in labour. :D


----------



## caro103

woohoo PB! good luck hun, happy home birthing :) xx


----------



## DanaBump

PeanutBean said:


> Pretty sure I've started in labour. :D

:yipee:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck PeanutBean!!! :)


----------



## chocojen

congrats to the new mummies good luck pB, I hope its ,y turn soon!


----------



## pinkmonki

Morning ladies,

Once again I had forgotten about this group.. Can I blame pregnancy brain?! Congratulations to all the mummies. 

I'm still awaiting the birth of my yellow bump. 8 days over and not a single sign that anything is going to happen any time soon :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink why do I have it in my head you had a bit of a show?


----------



## pinkmonki

PeanutBean said:


> Pink why do I have it in my head you had a bit of a show?

I did indeed, last Thursday morning. It's been that long, I'd forgotten about that too! :cry:

Anyway.. Go get that baby out so I can at least get smushy over your pictures :baby:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it'll be a while yet. I had hoped all this stuff over the past couple of weeks might mean I get to skip some early labour but it would seem not!


----------



## pinkmonki

I never had early labour with Cole, I think I'd rather enjoy it this time around. Actually, I'd enjoy anything this time around haha!

I hope you have a wonderful day filled with good things so you're in an amazing frame of mind to welcome your daughter into the world. 

I'm going to attempt to forget I'm pregnant and cook a full roast and celebrate my anniversary with the OH. I've also planned a picnic for tomorrow. Bloody baby doesn't want to come out? Fine, I'll spend my time doing things as a family of 3 instead!


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a lovely day! Maybe roast is what baby is waiting for! :haha:


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats laura, babybefore and crazybird
aww love the pics miss fox thanx for not forgetting us over here

been having terrible braxton hix lost a good amount of plug yesterday. was in pain with the braxton's last nite and in terrible pain this morning but i had a kip and woke up to the pain virtually gone. i hope it is soon but if not then i am getting induced on tuesday but would have been nice to do it naturally. 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## lilgemsy

Whos still waiting now?

Congrats to any new mummies! :) xx


----------



## AmethystDream

<arm is now aching from having it raised for so long>

Happy Easter guys x


----------



## noobie

Hiya just to let u know had my little man on his due date 15/4/11 after being induced he weighed 6lbs 12 oz and is called Luke xx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations noobie, think you might be the only one to have had you LO on your due date so far! x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Noob.
Hope you have you LO peanut
Amethyst- hope you get to put your hand down
Jen- COMMON BABY! lol.
happy- Of course I wouldn't forget the rest of you here <3 you girls!

Happy Easter- I have to put rosie in her dress soon for dinner - even though she wont be sitting with us haha- just REALLY want to put her in her dress! It's a little too chilly for it right now though.
I think she's having a growth spurt- she's been on the boob nonstop for the last 2 days. Got her in her swing right now with a binki and she's a happy girl. She'll be ready for food at any second though (simply remove binki and she will be happy to suck suck suck until I put it back in there- but I need to eat occasionally)


----------



## finallyprego

WELL LADIES IM HERE TO ANNOUNCE THE BIRTH OF NEVIAH MAKAYLA. SHE CAME 29 DAYS EARLY DUE TO PRE CLAMSIA. I HAD TO BE INDUCE AND THEN GIVEN AN EMERGENCY C SECTION AFTER 19 HOURS OF TRYING TO BIRTH NATURAL. MY BP WENT SKY HIGH AND MY LIVER STARTED FAILING, SO DR DID C SECTION RIGHT THEN. 

MY ANGEL WAS BORN AT 1241 NOON ON 1 APRIL 2011, SHE WEIGHTED 6LB 3 OZ AND 18.25 IN. SHE WENT STRAIGHT TO NICU FOR FIRST 16 HRS THEN I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO BE WITH MY BABY. SHE LOST WEIGHT TO 5LB 12OZ DUE TO IV FEEDING AND MEDS THEY HAD TO GIVER HER. 

AS OF TODAYS SHE IS 6LB 5OZ AND HEALTHY AND BEAUITFUL.

https://i53.tinypic.com/o042oh.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/4qpz54.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2ikuxk.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/zyajx4.jpg


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations finallyprego! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Quick announcement, more detail in journal and birth story to follow in the near future.

Indigo May arrived 4.30pm, 24th April (Easter Sunday), weighing 6lb10. Proud homebirth with only tens for pain relief. Sadly had retained placenta so in hospital tonight instead of with my family but home tomorrow.


----------



## finallyprego

PeanutBean said:


> Quick announcement, more detail in journal and birth story to follow in the near future.
> 
> Indigo May arrived 4.30pm, 24th April (Easter Sunday), weighing 6lb10. Proud homebirth with only tens for pain relief. Sadly had retained placenta so in hospital tonight instead of with my family but home tomorrow.

congrads on your new bundle of joy


----------



## finallyprego

Emmy'sMommy said:


> Congratulations finallyprego! :)

thank you hun, and same to you she is beautiful


----------



## DanaBump

congratulations peanut!! :yipee:

Happy Easter Everyone!!! i've attached a pic of Abby in her easter sleeper (the outfit we had picked is way too big).
 



Attached Files:







217588_1968083250916_1508006076_32150500_4457106_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats PeanutBean!!!! :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Here is my little peanut in her Easter dress! :)
View attachment 196794


----------



## finallyprego

heres my angel in her easter dress

https://i52.tinypic.com/4jor3n.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Peanut.

Here's Rosie in her dress!
 



Attached Files:







216157_212724995421587_100000522635396_790215_1536664_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0









224186_212724365421650_100000522635396_790213_7354600_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chocojen

congrats crazy, peanut, finally preggo and anyone else I have miseed, sorry if that is the case just not had enough sleep to be able to concentrate! Just had to get up to eat as really hungry but think I will go back to bed and try and get a bit more sleep, been awake all night because I am hot and uncomfortable. We had all the windows and doors open to no avail!

x


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations finallyprego and peanutbean! x


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats to all the new mummies 

The easter outfits are so cute. 

Not long now choco, it will be your turn soon


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations finallypreggo and peanutbean!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats to our newest mommies, and to those of us still holding in there :hugs:


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats to the newest new mummies! Theres so many of you now its hard to keep up xD

Loving the gorgeous easter outfits and pics! All so adorable! 

Labour dust been sent to those still waiting, hugs too :) xx


----------



## Tasha360

congrats to the new mummies ill update soon xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Congratulations ladies :) 

I'm now 10 days overdue and wondering if my April baby is going to be a May baby instead..


----------



## chocojen

Hi Ladies,

I am still here! I am now 40 weeks by the MW dates and 41 by mine! Last night I had some diarrhoea (TMI sorry) and got all excited thinking maybe something was gonna happen. Since then I have occasional had a very mild period like cramping but nothing regular or strong enough to convince me it is actually labour, could just be hunger!!!! OH had gone back to work this morning after the easter weekend, he was really hoping not to be as we have the 4 day weekend coming again this week! Think he is really disappointed nothing has happened.
I am seeing the MW this morning and she is gonna do a sweep so FXd this will actually do something, I know it does not work for everyone. So far I have not had a show or anything. Although leakage from my boobs has reached an all time high!

Hope everyone else who is still waiting is not as fed up as me thinking of you all.

Gem is Ollie still in hospital? 

To all those mummies who are coming back in to see how we are thanks it means a lot that you have not forgotton us!!!

x


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats to all the new mummies. 

To all the overdue ladies - it'll happen! I never had any signs that labour was coming at all but it cam out the blue. I cried to DH that my body was faulty & couldn't do labour when I was 41 weeks! But it did. Labour dust & hugs to you all. I know how depressing it is! xxx


----------



## babybefore30

I agree with SazzleR - when I can be bothered I will do a proper a birth story but I had no idea, I had some globby mucus in the morning and then nothing until 5 when I had more mucus, then at 8.30 that night my waters broke and he was born at 3.16, don't get fed try and do everything that you want to do as once they are here the day just disappears.


----------



## chocojen

Just had my 40 week MW appt and I now feel utterly deflated..... she tried to do a sweep and said my cervix is forward and 50% effaced but closed and firm, she was not able to stretch it at all. It was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO uncomfortable I was actually wincing which is not like me, I thought it was gonna be a bit like a smear test! When she finished there was quite a lot of blood on her glove and she said that it was a good amount of show, since then I have continued to have some blood loss but it is not particularly mucousy (sorry TMI). She has booked in to see me again next tues for a repeat of today if nothing has happened and she didnt sound like she thought it was going too...............grrrrrrr fed up!

x


----------



## lilgemsy

Oh Jen, dont worry hun. LO will only come when ready and when they do come theyre well worth the wait :) -hugs-
It wont be much longer surely x

And yeah, Ollie is STILL in hospital. They told me on Sunday he could go home yesterday. Went in yesterday and they told me he can go home today instead... then later yesterday night they decided he wont be going home till at least Thursday. 
Watch me go in today and theyll change it to a later date yet again :/
Apparently they have to teach me to resussatate and whatnot before hes allowed to go anywhere. Fricking get teaching me then because I want my baby boy home!!!

Sorry for the rant lol xD

Edit: Oh yeah... Heres my last bump pic and my post preggo belly! :D Took the post preggo one last week :) 1 week after birth!
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









after.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DanaBump

i agree with all the other ladies. i never even lost my plug, just had my water break one night while making dinner.

i did have the poops for a couple days beforehand tho along with the period like cramping so sounds like it's all starting!


----------



## JakesMummy

I woke up with a mild period pain that came and went every 30-45 minutes. By 2pm I was in full blown labour and u then realize what a contraction feels like! I lost the plug around 9cm ?! I went to the toilet and it all came away. Water broke soon after. So no signs apart from period pain.


----------



## gertrude

God gem I hate you :D your tum is thinner than my leg :D


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Wow Gem..You look great!! I wished i had bounced back that fast!! :)


----------



## chocojen

Thnaks ladies, can always count on you to put things in perspective. I have lost more brown discharge (?plug) towday. Not really had anymore pain though. Been for another 2 mile walk now on my bouncy ball! Fed up of all the texts asking if he is here!!

x


----------



## CrazyBird

Very impressive gem :) I thought my belly had gone down loads but its not cometely flat. You wouldn't have thought you were pregnant a few weeks ago. Hope Ollie will come home soon.

Choco sorry you feel deflated after the sweep, that's how I felt after my first sweep. Your little man will be here soon. The wait is horrible though but it will be worth it. It just feels so strange having a baby in our house. I don't have time to straighten my hair anymore and the day goes so fast.


----------



## CrazyBird

Very impressive gem :) I thought my belly had gone down loads but its not cometely flat. You wouldn't have thought you were pregnant a few weeks ago. Hope Ollie will come home soon.

Choco sorry you feel deflated after the sweep, that's how I felt after my first sweep. Your little man will be here soon. The wait is horrible though but it will be worth it. It just feels so strange having a baby in our house. I don't have time to straighten my hair anymore and the day goes so fast.


----------



## DanaBump

CrazyBird said:


> Choco sorry you feel deflated after the sweep, that's how I felt after my first sweep. Your little man will be here soon. The wait is horrible though but it will be worth it. It just feels so strange having a baby in our house. I don't have time to straighten my hair anymore and the day goes so fast.

dh and i were saying the same thing yesterday. this maternity leave is going by so fast having her, it'll be over before i know it :cry:


----------



## moomoo

Congrats to all the new mummys! Also hang on in there to all the overdue ladies!!

Can someone point me in the direction of the april parenting group? :flower:


----------



## moomoo

Congrats to all the new mummys! Also hang on in there to all the overdue ladies!!

Can someone point me in the direction of the april parenting group? :flower:


----------



## moomoo

Congrats to all the new mummys! Also hang on in there to all the overdue ladies!!

Can someone point me in the direction of the april parenting group? :flower:


----------



## DanaBump

this link should get you there..

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/589236-april-mummies-2011-a.html


----------



## SazzleR

Gem I offically hate you! lol Your stomach makes me even more depressed about my jelly belly. Cried this morning whilst trying to find something to wear :cry: I look hideous in everything. Daren't even step on the scales. x


----------



## lilgemsy

Lol, sorry 
Itll go down though Sazzler!
I think mines only gone down so quick because I walk to and from the hospital a couple of times a day and Ive been missing meals so not very healthy really!


----------



## PeanutBean

If anyone is interested I've done my birth story now - it's in my sig.

Congratulations new mummies and flat-tummed mums! Mine was never that flat pre-pregnancy!


----------



## babybefore30

I have posted my birth story tried to attach a link but not sure if I have done it right but attach the link here. Hope everyone is okay. Labour dust to all who need it.
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...97657-very-quick-first-time-birth-daniel.html


----------



## chocojen

Gem your tummy looks great! ANd hopefully Ollie will be home this week, fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cola pops

Hi everyone, just a quickie to say congratulations to all the new mummies, and to let you know Lucy Eve arrived on Easter Sunday (24th), at 3.22am, weighing 8lb 41/2oz. Lovely birth, gas and air and pethadine. Will pop on agAin soon when not so tired x
Good luck to all those overdue and I hope it's not long for you xxx


----------



## hjh_1987

My lil man arrived a week early...
Charlie James born 19/04/11 @ 22.24 weighing 7lb 13oz


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations cola pops and hjh_1987! x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations cola pops and hjh_1987!!! :)


----------



## chocojen

Congrats cola and hjh xxx

So today I have just lost a bit more plug and have had some period type pains but still nothing regular. I have booked aquanatal for tomorrow so if nothing has happened maybe that will get things going and if not at least I really enjpy it so can look forward to it

x


----------



## JakesMummy

Choco I know I keep saying it but that sounds promising!! The pains should hopefully regulate and get persistent. Early labour can last quite a while. I was 8 days overdue when mine started. I read that in the 41st week, 9/10 ladies will go into labour naturally. I really thought id be that 1 person that doesn't but lo and behold...!


----------



## chocojen

who else is still waiting? Brandi you still here? x


----------



## MissFox

Haven't seen a post from brandi or amethyst. Hmmm. I'm still here-but only to check on you to see if you've gone into labor yet!


----------



## PeanutBean

Brandi's still waiting. Congrats to more new mums and labour dust to those still waiting!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats cola and hjh x x


----------



## chocojen

oh yes not seen anything from amythest for a while actually. Feel like I am the only one left although looking at the list of names on the front page I cant possibly be....guess I just mean compared to all the regular posters x


----------



## caro103

hey choco, so hope you go soon hun, and to anyone else still waiting! i'm still reading this thread but not always posting at the mo :), also have others been having probs with bnb in evenings lately? it keeps crashing on me :( xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes caro it's very annoying and been doing it for weeks!


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohh Jen. I really hope LO makes an appearance soon for you! Self section with a butter knife xD Heh. Big hugs for you and plenty of labour dust your way. xx

Wonder where Amethyst is lately... Not seen her post in a little while! Not seen her on FB either! Heres to hoping her next post will be one to say shes given birth lol :)

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats cola & hjh. 

Jen - it WILL happen! I honestly thought I'd be getting induced but at 8 days over he decided to put in an appearance! x


----------



## happy_hayley

just a quick one will update properly l8a Poppie Jean was born 26-4-2011 @ 13.59 weighing 7lbs 1 1/2oz.

congrats to all the new mums and FX for all those still waiting


----------



## caro103

congrats hayley! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

...I don't think I'm going to make it into the Sweet Peas...I think I'm going into May


----------



## chocojen

congrats hayley xxx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

congratulations happy_hayley!! :)


----------



## Tasha360

congrats hayley.
List updated xx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations happy_hayley! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I HAVE HOPE THAT I WON'T BE PREGNANT FOREVER!!!

I had my midwife appointment this afternoon, and was offered a sweep, so I asked to be checked and then I would decide.

Since my pee incident the other night(Sunday or Monday, I think), when Anberlin was -3 station, she has now fully engaged, I am dilated to 3cm and an 75% effaced!! My midwife says she'll be very surprised if Anberlin hasn't arrived by Sunday.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Good Luck BrandiCanucks!!! :)


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats hayley


----------



## chocojen

sounds promising brandi.............wish I had some positive signs!


----------



## JeepGirl

Hang in there all you ladies still waiting. I was a week overdue, so I feel for you:hugs:


----------



## chocojen

well only 12 more hours to have an april baby...noty looking good!! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Me either Jen, but the May Blossoms Mommies are awesome too!


----------



## caro103

aww girls you'll still be sweetpeas! xx


----------



## MissFox

You will definitely still be sweet peas! I can't believe April is over! We've all been. Waiting for it for so long!


----------



## Tasha360

yeah girls i hope you still join the april mummies thread xx


----------



## DanaBump

i agree, you girls will always be april sweet peas to me!


----------



## chocojen

Thanks guys would be strange joining the may group now! Fingers crossed it won't be long x


----------



## RiRi

hey ladies just to let u know my yellow bump turned into

a pink one ... Poppy Louise was born 27th April at 05.23 weighing 7lb 11oz


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats RiRi!!! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations RiRi! How did it go in the end?


----------



## chocojen

congrats riri x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats RiRi!

:hugs: to all the ladies who are overdue. You'll still be sweet peas!
Toby was born in march but I still think of myself as a sweet pea... He was due in April after all!


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations RiRi! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Yeah I agree. Anyone on this thread is and will always be an April Sweet Pea! :) x


----------



## chocojen

So I am now 5 days over and trying to relax a bit more about it...there is nothing I can do to make any difference anyway!
Next sweep is on tues and they will also discuss induuction then.

Gem I hope Ollie is settling in well now you are home xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Jen! Hope he comes soon!


----------



## CottlestonPie

labour dust to you jen! i hope it happens soon xx


----------



## hanelei

It's been awhile since I visited this thread, but I thought I should update- I was due on 6 April, but went 5 days overdue and had our little boy on April 11, one day before I wad booked in to be induced. His birth was ventouse-assisted because he got a bit stuck in the birth canal and I was getting nowhere after pushing for almost 4 hours! 

Good luck to any April ladies who are still waiting on the arrival of their LOs, it won't be long now! :flower:


----------



## MissFox

cottles- that picture of toby is adorable! 

congrats new mommies! 

COMMON JEN! lol- sorry I now you're super anxious too and I hated people pushing me to have her because seriously- I was trying everything! lol


----------



## chocojen

cottleson love the pic of toby xxxxxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohh Jen. It wont be much longer now.
Just keep trying everything to get this baby out! xxx


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww Jen! I was so hoping to check today & see a post that you'd gone into labour! I was 8 days over so it could happen any time now. Can't wait to have you over in the April mummies thread! Labour dust coming your way. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, there's an end in sight for me. Due to family circumstances, I have opted out of a homebirth and if she's not here by Wednesday night, I will be induced on Thursday morning.


----------



## chocojen

Hope everything os ok brandi?

I see MW tomorrow ffor 2nd sweep so fxd! i think I have been losing more plug the last few days.....clear and like jelly? No blood since after last sweep though. Today I have also had a few crampy feelings so you never know! They are gonna discuss induction tomorrow too so at least I will know the last possible date then!

Thanks for all the support ladies xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, everything is fine. My two kids both came before their due dates so I purposely scheduled my daughter's appointments in May because I assumed the baby would be here by now. My daughter has 11 appointments over the next two weeks, and due to her condition, we can't afford to risk her missing them. She's been waiting at least a year for most of them. The only day in the next two weeks that she doesn't have an appointment is this Thursday, so while I am disappointed that I likely won't go into labour on my own, and won't be getting my homebirth, it really is in the best interest of of our whole family, my daughter especially, that I have a projected date of arrival rather than continuing to play Russian Roulette and risk my daughter missing her appointments.


----------



## lilgemsy

Aww Brandi. At least youll know when the labour is coming now though instead of waiting around all the time :) 
Hope your daughters appointments go well x

Jen, good luck with the sweep hun! x

Anyone heard from Amethyst yet?


----------



## pinkmonki

Hi ladies. Just to let you know, my yellow bump turned pink! 

Boo was born on 29/4/11 at 13 days overdue without induction. :)


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations pinkmonki! x


----------



## chocojen

Congratulations Pinkmonki good to hear you avoided induction.

No not heard from amesthyst hops she is ok.

Just had my second seep, apparently still only about 60% effaced but now 1cm dilated, she tried to pull my cervix forward but was not able to stretch it out much. I am still losing lots of plug but no pains or anything. I have a third sweep booked for saturday and induction starts monday if needed. She thinks he is gonna weigh about 8lb 60z!!!! Oh heck thats got to fit through my bits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats PinkMonki :) x

Jen, FXd this sweep works for you! Aww lol big baby but you'll still do it! :D 
This time next week youll hopefully be a mummy ^_^ xxx


----------



## pinkmonki

chocojen said:


> Congratulations Pinkmonki good to hear you avoided induction.
> 
> No not heard from amesthyst hops she is ok.
> 
> Just had my second seep, apparently still only about 60% effaced but now 1cm dilated, she tried to pull my cervix forward but was not able to stretch it out much. I am still losing lots of plug but no pains or anything. I have a third sweep booked for saturday and induction starts monday if needed. She thinks he is gonna weigh about 8lb 60z!!!! Oh heck thats got to fit through my bits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> x

They said Boo was going to be at least 8lb and she was 6lb 14!


----------



## bubba no.1

:wave: Hello ladies! I was due 23rd April but am still hanging in there :wacko:


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations pinkmonki! :)


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> Congratulations Pinkmonki good to hear you avoided induction.
> 
> No not heard from amesthyst hops she is ok.
> 
> Just had my second seep, apparently still only about 60% effaced but now 1cm dilated, she tried to pull my cervix forward but was not able to stretch it out much. I am still losing lots of plug but no pains or anything. I have a third sweep booked for saturday and induction starts monday if needed. She thinks he is gonna weigh about 8lb 60z!!!! Oh heck thats got to fit through my bits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> x

the u/s tech and my dr both said abby would be 8.5 lbs at birth and she was 7.1 so don't worry, they're often wrong.


----------



## loopy82

Choco, I was told Matilda would be 8lbs 6oz too and she was 7lbs 11.5oz, seems to be a trend for them to overestimate baby's weight! x


----------



## tas1

i had my son Caleb on 14th april 2011 at 18.34 weighing 8lbs 7 and half oz xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Tas :) x

Ah, the hospital actually OVER estimated Ollies weight lol. They told me he'd be about 4lb but he came out at 5lb 3oz :)


----------



## chocojen

NOT what I want to hear gem...imagine if they had overestimated that!!

Congrats tas


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations tas1! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Sorry Jen!
Maybe we could take a few lbs off your baby and add them to my baby? lol. Its hard trying to find clothes to fit T_T
At least you'll be able to find clothes that fit much easier for a baby with that estimated weight!
But Im sure theyll be wrong... they always are! x


----------



## chocojen

how much does he weugh now gem? bet you are loving having him home? x


----------



## lilgemsy

He was 6lb at his last weighing on Monday :) Growing quickly now!
And yeah its fab having him home at last. Hard work at times but I still love every minute of it!


----------



## CrazyBird

Comgrats pinkmonki and tas. 

Choco my MW said my baby would be about 7lb 14 but he was 8lb 3.5. I was shocked as thought he would be smaller. I think its easier to handle a bigger baby.


----------



## chocojen

sounds like he is doing really well now gem xxx


----------



## JakesMummy

Oh Choco we are patiently waiting for you to join us over in April Mummies!! Hope to hear good news by the end of the week!

Any news from Amethyst?

Amelia was estimated to be a "larger " baby considering my first was 8 lb 9 oz. She was 7 lb 13 oz which wasn;t as big as guessed! I find her so tiny and petite compared to my heffalump of a baby I had first time round!


----------



## lilgemsy

Yeah he is, Jen :)

Amethyst hasnt been on FB either lately. FX'd she's had her LO!


----------



## chocojen

Morning,

Have continued to lose plug since my sweep but still no pains.....grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

I hope to join you soon Jakes xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmethystDream

Very quick update, Gabriel was born late on the 27th at a whopping 9lb 4. We both had a very tough time but, thankfully, little guy bounced back straight away and is fine. Wish I could say similar but I'm getting better. Love to you all, will update as soon as I'm able :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0546.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caro103

congrats amethyst!

choco hope you go soon hun! you'll get whatever size your baby is out! prob better to think he's bigger and get a nice surprise when he's not that big! xx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Amethyst! x


----------



## chocojen

congrats amethyst xx


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats amethyst x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations Amethyst!:)


----------



## lilgemsy

Yaaay! Congrats Amethyst! xx

Jen, I hope some pains start for you soon or something. I feel like coming and squeezing your LO out of you lol! Be nice to have you over in the April Mums thread soonish! x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!! My US at 37+4 said Rosie was7lbs and MW said 7.5 at 39+5 and Rosie was born a week later at just over 8


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good to hear from you amethyst.. Congrats! Xx

At my 37 week scan I was told toby was over 6 and a half lb... He was born just short of 40 weeks at 7lb1oz :)


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats amethyst! x


----------



## smeej

Big Congrats Amethyst! 
I hope you and Gorgeous Gabriel continue to improve!:flower:

Jen - As you know Eva was continually estimated to be a BIG baby - off the scale!

At my 37 week scan she was estmated at 9lb6oz - but when i had her at 38+4 she was a weeny 8lb 4oz! 

We are now having opposite problems to those anticipated and are now struggling to put weight on her!

I hope you pop soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx try not to worry or stress - save that for when they arrive ;) xx


----------



## chocojen

Is Eva still in hospital smej? x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Miss Anberlin has arrived!! We avoided induction, but still had a hospital birth, unfortunately. Anberlin was born 7 days late on Wednesday May 4, 2011 at 7:15am. She weighed 8lbs 1oz and was 21in long after a 4 hour and 45 minute long, drug-free labour.. Birth story and pictures to come later.


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Brandi! x


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Brandi! :)


----------



## DanaBump

:yipee: congrats amethyst and brandi


----------



## chocojen

congrats brandi!!!!

Me next PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats Brandi. 

You'll be next choco. Just get lots of sleep in the next few days.


----------



## lyndsey37

hi ladies, Lily Jaye is finally here, she was born on 22 April via emergency c section after a very traumatic 18 hour labour, she weighed 7Ib 5oz, shes absolutely amazing so lov being a mum its the best feeling in the world
 



Attached Files:







100_1319.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats lyndsey37!! :)


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations lyndsey37, lovely pic! x


----------



## chocojen

congrats lynsey
x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Birth story and pictures...

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...quick-arrival-miss-anberlin.html#post10429679


----------



## MissFox

Congrats girls! :thumbup:

Sending labor dust your way jen! Maybe I should write on ur FB wall about labor lol I didb to my friend and she went into labor that night


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Brandi & Lyndsey!

Labour dust for you Jen! x


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Brandi and Lyndsey :) x

Jen, it wont be much longer now hun. Keep your chin up and appreciate having lots of free time while you still can! xx


----------



## DanaBump

yes jen...get yourself some sleep as you'll be begging for it once LO comes


----------



## chocojen

Unfortunately sleep is no longer compatible with my shape and need to go to the toilet non stop!
Been to aquanatal this morning, the instructor could not believe I was still there! At least this time I knew it really was the last time as will have my baby by tues at latest!

x


----------



## CrazyBird

Yeah true. I forget how uncomfotable it is to sleep and the non stop toilet trips :( I do not miss the constant peeing. The amount of toilet roll I went through whilst pregnant.


----------



## lilgemsy

Take a bucket to bed with you... sorted!  Haha messing, thats gross xD


----------



## MissFox

:rofl:
Jen- rosie sleeps great but I'm still so tired! Soon though!


----------



## chocojen

You ladies make me laugh so much!

Well last attempt at a sweep today so fingers crossed please everyone, I really want to avoid induction!

Will keep you all posted, thanks for all the support xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CrazyBird

Good luck hope it works. I wasn't lucky enough to avoid induction but at least you know your little man will be here by Tuesday.


----------



## lilgemsy

Good luck Jen! :D xx


----------



## chocojen

Well just back from thehospital.......no change in cervix, still 1cm dilated and still cervix is a long way back. I am sooooooooooo dissappointed, I ahve lost LOADS of mucous plug this morning and had a definite bloody show so had been really hoping for more positive news on the cervix front!

Also my BP has started to climb so they are thinking I may not be able to have the baby at the low risk birth centre. Apparently it is not worryingly high but they worry that it will go higher in labour and then I would have to go in a blue light ambulance to be transferred to the obstetric unit.....hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Have to go back tomorrow to have it rechecked. Not happy!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

:hugs: Jen


----------



## SazzleR

Oh Jen! Really hope you get the birth you want. x


----------



## caro103

:( jen, my bp started rising too but some was def white coat hypertension, as was lower at home. fx'ed its ok tomorrow! bloody show is a fab sign xxx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ohh Jen, GL tomorrow and hopefully it'll be ok and you can have the birth you want. -hug!- xxx


----------



## chocojen

Evwening,

Well today I saw a different MW who is not concerned about my BP at all...phew! Still not in labour but have had quite a lot of tightenings in my tummy and lower back pain...not regular but it encourages me!

TMI WARNING>>>>

also having loads of clear discharge....is this normal at this stage?


----------



## DanaBump

chocojen said:


> Evwening,
> 
> Well today I saw a different MW who is not concerned about my BP at all...phew! Still not in labour but have had quite a lot of tightenings in my tummy and lower back pain...not regular but it encourages me!
> 
> TMI WARNING>>>>
> 
> also having loads of clear discharge....is this normal at this stage?

if it's enough to drip down your leg if you didn't have anything catching it, that's your water hun. i thought the same thing that it was just discharge but was very mistaken!


----------



## caro103

glad midwife isn't concerned today chocco hun!

err, not sure about the discharge thing, don't remember any. But my water never went naturally! maybe this is the start! xx


----------



## DanaBump

it's not just the start, if you're getting what i think you're getting you need to go to the hospital asap.


----------



## lilgemsy

Jen, good news about your BP :)
Not sure about the discharge but FXd its the start of something. Maybe get it checked just incase though? x


----------



## MissFox

GOODLUCK JEN!!! Even if its discharge it sounds like things are getting going! Its mothers day in the US tomorrow- you could have a mothers day baby!


----------



## chocojen

Thanks ladies, dont think it is my waters as it has been for a few days now and it is too thick (sorry tmi) for that.

HOWEVER.....I do think something may have started, like I said I have been having tightenings for a few days now but since yesterday evening they have been much more regular and lasting longer. I have not slept much over night as I have had more pains they are in my back and tummy now and the whole bump goes solid.......please please let this be real-induction is booked for tomorrow!

x


----------



## smeej

Good luck Jen !!! X


----------



## MissFox

I hope it is!


----------



## lilgemsy

Hopefully it is then Jen!
At least youll be a mum by the end of the week no matter what eh :)
And we will FINALLY see you over in the April Mums thread! :D x


----------



## DanaBump

oooo jen those sound real! good luck! hope you get a mommys day baby!!


----------



## DanaBump

:flower: Happy Mother's Day!! :flower:


----------



## chocojen

Thanks everyone, still having pains and they are getting stronger too but still quite a long way apart about 8 mins or so. Have been for a walk and had a bath also have taken some paracetamol!


----------



## CottlestonPie

good luck jen... fingers crossed for you!
every time i see this thread update, i check it hoping for baby news from you! x

happy mothers day ladies xx


----------



## SazzleR

Come on Jen! We need to get you over in April mummies! Good luck. x


----------



## Tasha360

Good luck Jen, we're all waiting for you in April mummies xxx


----------



## RiRi

Thought I'd posted in here but haven't I was die on 15th but gave birth on the 27th April at 05:23 to a baby girl called Poppy Louise :)


----------



## chocojen

still contracting..............phoned hospital last night and they asked me to go in to have my blood pressure checked again, I was examined and almost fully effaced dilated 2-3cm and apparently VERY stretchy!!!
Since then have continued to have contractions all night, spent a couple oof hours in the bath and have been up early again this morning, using tens machine....really hope things are progressing and do so quickly enough that I can go to the midwife led unit before I am due to go in for induction!
Thanks so much for all the good wishes and support xx


----------



## AmethystDream

Fingers crossed for you Jen. Sounds like you are well on your way :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

jen that sounds very promising! good luck xx


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations RiRi! x

Good luck Jen, hope you get to go to the midwife led centre x


----------



## Tasha360

i will update the 1st page later, sorry havent had chance too Harleys been poorly. Hope your next post is your birth announcement Jen xx


----------



## chocojen

Ok guys, seen at the midwife unit ar around 10 am was 3-4cm dilated and fully effaced, however they still want me to go in for my induction spot, have to phone the other hospital at 4pm to find out when to go in......at least maybe they will just have to break my waters rather than need pessary after pessary...


----------



## MissFox

Hope all goes well Jen!


----------



## DanaBump

good luck jen!!


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck Jen! Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## caro103

good luck jen!

tasha, hope harleys better soon xx


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

good luck jen :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Good luck Jen! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thinking of you today Jen.. GOOD LUCK! :D xx


----------



## Mrs-C

Caitlin was due on 24th April but arrived on 3rd April at 21.06 weighing 5lb 13oz.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congratulations Mrs-C! :)


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Mrs-C :)


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations Mrs-C! x


----------



## MissFox

Hope he's here and everyting went well Jen!


----------



## happy_hayley

congrats all and F for all still waiting 

sorry but not been on as been trying to breast feed but been having a real rough time with it poppie lost more weight since her 5 day weighing and she was continuously attactched to me my nipple were so sore so yesterday had to make the decision to go on to formula now have such a different baby i feel so quilty as she wasnt getting enough milk but sorted now thank god.


----------



## CrazyBird

Good look choco, look forward to hearing the news 

Hayley ive had to give up breast feeding too. I'm gutted but my LO seems so much more content now he is on formula. I only gave up yesterday so really hope I made the right choice. I know they say breast is best but it wasn't for my boy as he was constantly when awake and suffering really bad with colic :(


----------



## CrazyBird

* constantly crying


----------



## DanaBump

sometimes what's "best" for the masses, isn't what's best for you and your family. please don't beat yourself up about it. maybe you can pump and combo feed so he still gets your breast milk and is satisfied?


----------



## chocojen

Hi ladies just a quick update from my phone to say I finally became a mum at 2132 on the tenth after a very long labour george eric o'donnell was born by emergency ceaserean. Will tell you more soon. Still in hospital but wanted to let you girls know how much your support has helped x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Jen!!! :)


----------



## CrazyBird

Dana I tried combo feeding but my LO was miserable. I'm sure there was something wrong with my milk. He would never settle. But since putting him on formula he is loads better. I can now put him in his basket whilst awake and he will fall asleep on his own. Really hope it lasts. 

Yay congrats choco, great name :)


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats Jen!


----------



## MissFox

Love the name Jen! Hope your recovery is quick!


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations chocojen! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Jen!


----------



## caro103

yay congrats jen! xx


----------



## smeej

Congrats Jen ! X


----------



## aidensmommy

Aiden Zane 
Born April 4th, 2011
Due Date May 30th, 2011
Born at 32 weeks, 8 weeks early
4 lbs 7 oz 
16 & 1/2 inches long


----------



## happy_hayley

CrazyBird said:


> Good look choco, look forward to hearing the news
> 
> Hayley ive had to give up breast feeding too. I'm gutted but my LO seems so much more content now he is on formula. I only gave up yesterday so really hope I made the right choice. I know they say breast is best but it wasn't for my boy as he was constantly when awake and suffering really bad with colic :(

my LO was exactly the same everytime she fell asleep on the breast i would see if she would wake by calling her name etc if she stayed asleep i would then put her down as soon as my back was turned she wanted me again and her cry had changed it went straight to a destressed cry it wasnt nice bless her when i got told she had lost weight i felt so quilty i felt as tho i had been starving my LO i know i wasnt to know but it still hurt me thanx for the post mate its nice to know i am not the only one i have a complete different baby now she is more alert and i to can put her in her basket awake and she will just dose off to sleep plus u can pick her up without her screaming the place down lol.


----------



## CrazyBird

Glad your LO is better now Hayley, sometimes breast isn't always best.


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Congrats aidensmommy! :) Love the name!


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations aidensmommy! x


----------



## vetti1979

Hi ladies!, 

Not been about for a while but Evie Jacqueline was born on 16/4/11 at 4.07pm and weighed 8lb 3oz. 

All ok and despite wanting an epidural once on her way she wanted to come into world quickly so was born with just gas and air. 

Shes now 4 weeks and a healthy 10lb 7oz.

Hope everyone is ok! :)

xx


----------



## Tasha360

congrats vetti join us over in the april mummies xx


----------



## chocojen

Hi sorry I have not updated or got over to april mummy's our internet is broken and it is so slow on my phone! George and I are doing well although breastfeeding has been a disaster I am now bottle feeding and he also has expressed breast milk. He and I are both much better with this option. Will come find you all as soon as internet is working x


----------



## DanaBump

pictures jen!! pictures!!


----------



## RiRi

Can someone link me to the april mummies thread please x


----------



## JakesMummy

I'm useless at this usually but this should work , riri - https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/589236-april-mummies-2011-a.html


----------



## chocojen

Dana there are a couple on my facebook page that other people have put on there. I can't put any on til the internet is working sorry! X


----------



## izzys_girl

jasper
4.22.2011 @ 1:17pm
7lb 3oz / 19.25 in


----------



## RiRi

Thanks x


----------



## DanaBump

hey girls!! just in case you didn't know, there is an april mommies thread! come join us!!! just click the link below!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/589236-april-mummies-2011-a-88.html#post10945250


----------

